# [Official] Screenshot of Your Games Thread



## Kamakazi

Credit to @AS07 for the screenshot - post #19109

Welcome to the now official OCN Screenshot of your Games thread. This will be replacing the long-lived thread originally posted by alexisd ( Found Here ). This new thread has been created for a few reasons one of which is a slight change in the "rules" of posting in this thread a change that would be near impossible to implement in a thread already chock full of "old rule" threads.

*Rules for this thread:*
1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.
2. Discussion about the screenshots is encouraged but try and keep discussion to chatter about the screenshots or things directly related. There are other threads on this forum in which to discuss these other matters.
3. And of course, follow all rules in the TOS, this includes but is not limited to being civil to everyone on the forums and do not abuse the tag system.

*OCN Screenshot Contest:*
The rules/guidelines and such are still being figured out but I hope this thread will be the host of an OCN Screenshot Contest where during a specific amount of time members are encouraged to submit screenshots that will be judged against those posted by others. The first one/few will probably be without themes but at some point there will probably be a "theme" for each contest. Then the winner/winners (chosen probably be popular vote) will be given some sort of prize (probably appliques, at least for the first one). No date has been decided upon for the start of the first contest but I will make sure everybody knows about it.

Any questions/suggestions about this thread should be directed toward me in the form of a PM.

Fire those screenshots out there.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Reserved.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Cod 4 Vacant- Weapon R700 /tiger blue w/ Acog


----------



## Marin




----------



## woodpigeon4

Here's some screenshots of Far Cry 2


----------



## a1161979




----------



## i_ame_killer_2

DeadSpace:


----------



## NrGx

Sorry forgot the name. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.



Man I love this map. I hope Call of Duty 5 is just as good.


----------



## s0nniez




----------



## Marin

My Tesla Armor.


----------



## NrGx

Marin scale your images down you psychotic fetus ingesting machine!


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Marin scale your images down you psychotic fetus ingesting machine!









Resizing = compression = loss of quality = NO


----------



## mfb412

Crysis ( o rly?)


----------



## NrGx

Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: Ultra, 8xMSAA, 16xHQAF


----------



## mfb412

whoa NGRX, THAT's with your sig rig?







i do 80 fps at 1680x1050 all max with 4xAA and normal quality 16x AF  but thats in inside view of course


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Flight Simulator X:



I do love the CPU usage


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
Flight Simulator X:



I do love the CPU usage









Yeah FSX is ridiculous, you could probably have a 16 core Nehalem and it would still 100% each core easy.


----------



## porky

heres me and dogmeat!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
whoa NGRX, THAT's with your sig rig?







i do 80 fps at 1680x1050 all max with 4xAA and normal quality 16x AF  but thats in inside view of course

That's about right isn't it? Higher resolution and IQ and I get 60 FPS.


----------



## Microsis




----------



## CorporalAris

1440 x 900
All on High

8x Forced AA through nVidia Control Panel.


----------



## Zulli85

Warcraft III - The first screen is DotA, the second my 'Frenzy' based map.


----------



## foslock

Call of Duty 4, one of the coolest scenes in a game IMO.


----------



## a1161979




----------



## a1161979




----------



## CorporalAris

The Tank is ON FIRE! OMG!


----------



## NrGx

Permission to get some sideways action in a muscle car? Granted


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
That's about right isn't it? Higher resolution and IQ and I get 60 FPS.

but only 20 fps drop from a resolution and a filter increase / quality setting... wow i gotta try it out with 8XAA


----------



## porky

WOW those eve screenies are kewl...what is Eve online?!?!?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porky* 
WOW those eve screenies are kewl...what is Eve online?!?!?

Its a MMO thats in space. I personally enjoy it.


----------



## ChrisB17

MG42's firing. Game is Darkest Hour- Normandy.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Vostro




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Marin scale your images down you psychotic fetus ingesting machine!









Meh, I have an itty bitty 15" and hi res pics don't bother me that much. Guess I'm just used to it.

Crysis, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl, and Devil May Cry 4


----------



## TnB= Gir

Assassins' Creed.


----------



## mfb412

i just want to ask, what program do you use to show those readings ingame?


----------



## Spooner

It's FRAPS.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Thast not FRAPS, its either EVGA Precision or RivaTuner for FPS, GPU temp and clocks

Warhammer 40k : Dawn of war.

An oldie but a goodie (Taken on my 6600GT and P4 rig







.


----------



## Droopz

With so much rushing to get to 80 and see new content, I almost forgot to chillout and look at the scenery...

(image scaled from 3360x1050)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i just want to ask, what program do you use to show those readings ingame?

Fraps and Rivatuner On Screen Display. I found out that in Assassins Creed, fraps was very glitchy. As you can see, the yellow numbers are from Fraps. It is very glitchy. It also isn't supposed to take a screenshot of the FPS count. The writing in blue is rivatuner on screen display. I was only using fraps to take screenshots.


----------



## NrGx

I think this is an amazing game but the character models are a little muddy. Fairly spooky at times though


























Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: All max, 8xMSAA, 16xHQAF


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TnB= Gir

Crysis Wars: That was all on foot. No vehicles, and no sniper camping.










TF2:


----------



## Droopz

Can we just re-affirm the rule from the other thread about score board screens?

No one really cares do they? More game, less numbers.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
Can we just re-affirm the rule from the other thread about score board screens?

No one really cares do they? More game, less numbers.

I've already talked with Kamakazi. He doesn't mind scoreboards as long as there aren't too many.

Now stop whining.


----------



## Retrospekt

Here is one of mine from L4D. The quality came out real crappy in the picture, even when it was .PNG. It does not look nearly as bad as this when in game.


----------



## Odyn

Attachment 88222

Attachment 88223

Attachment 88224

These SS's don't really do justice to max settings. Ohh well


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## NrGx

My eyes...they bleed.


----------



## otterpopjunkie

Counter Strike: Source (with DX9.0+):
I'll get something cooler looking sometime

























Crysis Pre-Release Demo:









Half Life 2: Episode 2:









I think I need to get Fallout 3 now however. Looks amazing.


----------



## brown bird

Fallout 3


----------



## mfb412

LOL at that last one


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Odyn* 
Attachment 88222

Attachment 88223

Attachment 88224

These SS's don't really do justice to max settings. Ohh well









**** my horde


----------



## kilrbe3




----------



## Kamakazi

Remember to put game titles guys. Or your post WILL be deleted.


----------



## Marin




----------



## kilrbe3

Bad day for him







Lost a heart, and a arm..


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
Remember to put game titles guys. Or your post WILL be deleted.

Oh so that's why? Okeydoke.


----------



## TnB= Gir

*I don't think his mom potty trained him right.*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## almighty15

Custom Config and a 2.7gb texture pack


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This game has some of the worse views i ever seen.


----------



## Unstableiser

And for those wth small screens who complain:




























Even completely unmodded, I forgot how nice it looks


----------



## pioneerisloud

I totally forgot I took these. I thought they were all pretty funny myself







.

Here's two zombies in a corner....and uhh...what are they doing exactly???









Same two zombies after they realized that I walked in on them







.









If you look closely enough, there's a zombie dancing on DesertRat's head!









Self Explanitory.









Outside Self Explanitory.


----------



## Marin




----------



## TnB= Gir

No zombie is safe from Chicago Ted!


----------



## Flack88

Some Fallout 3 And Far Cry 2:


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## -iceblade^

Left 4 Dead










one of the best games i ever happened to jump in on


----------



## jpw007

Left 4 Dead.

Action shot!











(Click to enlarge)


----------



## ChrisB17

Nub got pwnt. Game- Red Orchestra.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Red Orchestra looks interesting, but there is no demo







And yea *Anth0789* what game is that?


----------



## Bonez

[email protected] 1360x768

Attachment 88320

Attachment 88321

Attachment 88322

Attachment 88323


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 88327


----------



## Bonez

Crysis 1360x768

Attachment 88333

Attachment 88334

"Hello ALMIGHTY, This is PVR Streetgang."
Attachment 88335


----------



## ChrisB17

Feelin the heat. Getting blasted in tank. Track is shot and engine is toast. Game Red Orchestra.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Testing out some PNG settings, CryEngine2 Sandbox.


----------



## Gunslash

[email protected] 1920x1200
16xAA/AF all max
...beautiful game


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## TheHoff




----------



## Marin




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## CorporalAris

I don't care what people say, Left 4 Dead is one of the better looking games around.


----------



## Nelson2011

Ill probably buy the valve pack with left 4 dead.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 


























Needs less bloom.


----------



## Marin

Too much bloom; it burns my eyes so much.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Bloom?

Light detail Max
Volumetric light density Max
Volumetric lights Max


----------



## wierdo124

Nice L4D screenshots. Will get some..

Another idea for rules: Since it is the Screenshot of YOUR Games thread, maybe it should have to be a game you bought legally?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
maybe it should have to be a game you bought legally?









, what lol


----------



## Marin

This game is legendary proof as it is more demanding than Crysis.


----------



## redsunx

woopslol Turned on the GECK.










Video games don't induce violence at all.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## NYM

M3









McLaren F1


----------



## ChrisB17

not you average shoe box map. Game- Red Orchestra.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## NrGx

Why WotLK should be game of the year. And this is coming from someone who was on the verge of quitting because the game was so terrible. The in game cinematics are breathtaking too. It's like a first person Warcraft 3.









And that is less than 20% of a zone out of 11.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Vintage gaming done RIGHT.




































For those who don't know, you can pre order GTA4 PC on Steam and get Vice City for free.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Vintage gaming done RIGHT.








http://img1.hugeup.com/f/11212008/4b80f8.png









poor woman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Why WotLK should be game of the year.

Is WOW games like shining force, where you build up your character, etc. ?


----------



## LegendaryC

You know. In this, and the previous thread I haven't seen a single picture of CSS. Which, amazes me.

So, here. I present you with a few screenshots of Counter Strike: Source.










Sniping - Feel like a player without actually joining the game.










Headshot - Those who can, do. Those who can't, complain.










Crunch - Hang in there...it's almost over!










Camping - Doing unto others before they do unto you.










Spamming - What you lack in quality, you can make up in quantity. (Should be EA's slogan.







)










Ping - Being the scapegoat for your inadequates since 1974.


----------



## SharkFin

Looksie what i found while diamond hunting on FC2!



thats right kids, a gold AK!

Oh, and another SS of the gorgeous visuals. I LOVE FC2!


----------



## Butterbum

TF2 screen shots are always the best


----------



## kilrbe3

Me at Dragonblight on my pally!








Me again at Dragonblight, near some purple crap..


----------



## Marin

Spoiler: Click here for the full sized image (1920x1200)















Love this game.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Darz

Shoop nade XD I also have a Crysis sleeve skin, which every now and then makes my arms glow red :]


----------



## smoke12291

well, there are never many crysis screenies anymore, so I thought I'd post some









first two are with the CCC pack, level 5 i think.

rest are sandbox 2 fun from the very beginning of the first mission!

how did that ammo stash, VTOL, and helicopter get there?!


----------



## Stillhouse

Some Lord of the Rings Online: Mines of Moria shots


----------



## Marin

Spoiler: Click here for the full sized image (1920x1200)















Going through my screenshots right now.


----------



## Anth0789

NFSUC:


----------



## gbrilliantq

NFSU









Just got to play for a few minutes. It's alright, but look at those jaggies! Everything maxed out @ 1920x1200.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Nice L4D screenshots. Will get some..

Another idea for rules: Since it is the Screenshot of YOUR Games thread, maybe it should have to be a game you bought legally?










And how exactly do you suggest people prove they bought it legally? With pictures?

This will turn into a "Which games do you own? Prove it." thread.


----------



## Kamakazi

Well played Mr. Marin. Well played.


----------



## bwoasis

Half-Life 2: Episode 2








Friggin' Gnome!!! >.<

Lord of the Rings Online


----------



## mfb412

NFS undercover, quit ,moaning about it, the FPS dont dip, it looks a fair bit better than MW (and ive played that to death), maxed out, 1680x1050 res with 2XAA


----------



## TnB= Gir

Spoiler: Click here for the name of this game



The Legend of Dragoon



+ an internets for you if you can remember the name of the game without clicking on the spoiler tag.


----------



## bwoasis

Legend of the Dragoon! I loved that game!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
Legend of the Dragoon! I loved that game!









Winnar! An internets for you. Epic game, I would kill for it to be remade with modern graphics.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

The Legend of Dragoon? Are you sure thats a PC game, because i only found the PSX version listed over at wikipedia.


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


The Legend of Dragoon? Are you sure thats a PC game, because i only found the PSX version listed over at wikipedia.


Yes, it's a PSX only game. Very awesome RPG. And Gir is right, it should be remade with updated graphics.

Left 4 Dead


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


The Legend of Dragoon? Are you sure thats a PC game, because i only found the PSX version listed over at wikipedia.


Yes, it's PSX. But I legally purchased the playstation version of the game, so what I did isn't wrong imo. They have my money. But anyways, back on the topic of screenshots. I don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yes, it's PSX. But I legally purchased the playstation version of the game, so what I did isn't wrong imo. They have my money. But anyways, back on the topic of screenshots. I don't want to derail the thread.

What? So you are using a psx emulator to play playstation games on your psx, there is nothing wrong with that. I mean, why did you bring that up, i wasn't even thinking about that lol. I was just wondering was it a pc game, because i was looking for it, but only found the psx version. Relax


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


What? So you are using a psx emulator to play playstation games on your psx, there is nothing wrong with that. I mean, why did you bring that up, i wasn't even thinking about that lol. I was just wondering was it a pc game, because i was looking for it, but only found the psx version. Relax



























Ouch my eyes!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Best. RPG. Evarrr. (imo, no FF flamers please)


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Ouch my eyes!


Do you mind telling me what is wrong?
Is this a resolution issue or are you complaining about the graphics?
If you are complaining about the visuals, don't, because thats how the game look , also its a screenshot thread, not a post the best looking game shown screenshot thread. If you are complaining about the resolution, well i can just resize the the photo to 1024x768, which the game resolution is set at.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Do you mind telling me what is wrong?
Is this a resolution issue or are you complaining about the graphics?
If you are complaining about the visuals, don't, because thats how the game look , also its a screenshot thread, not a post the best looking game shown screenshot thread. If you are complaining about the resolution, well i can just resize the the photo to 1024x768, which the game resolution is set at.

















i think he meant that the game is full of "jaggies". so yeah, probably a res issue


----------



## quakermaas

Realflight G4.5 R/C flight simulator by Greatplanes


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
i think he meant that the game is full of "jaggies". so yeah, probably a res issue

Yep it was that


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

There is no way around that, for some reason i can't set the resolution higher then 1024x768, might be due to the drivers, also forcing AA is impossible, i tried to do the profile thing, but the control panel disappeared and never came back lolz. So i had to reinstall the driver again.


----------



## LDK_Unjusted

This is one of few games that have yet to be maxxed out on a super computer
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









PacMan!
i just had to


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Yeah...Last time I ran Pac Man, I got like .4FPS man...


----------



## Jack Pepsi

@ Marin - You win (my vote)! Seriously, I've never seen Clear Sky look so freakin' good...










... and my personal favourite!


----------



## nathris

FSX


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
FSX
http://s4.tinypic.com/2z3ta3s.jpg









http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm
Brighten up the photo/Gamma Control , repost


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm
Brighten up the photo/Gamma Control , repost










Its called flying at night







You aren't supposed to be able to see the ground.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Its called flying at night







You aren't supposed to be able to see the ground.

Aren't supposed to see the ground? I can't see anything but a red light!


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


Aren't supposed to see the ground? I can't see anything but a red light!


Then its a problem with your monitor.

I recreated the stunt in the daytime. You wouldn't believe how much more difficult it is when the game interprets the default position of the analog stick as completely vertical.










If you were wondering, thats pretty much my backyard that I'm flying in.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Needs moar AA. lol


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Needs moar AA. lol


Needs more optimization. My frame rate goes from 15-30 fps, even when its only on high. I get higher FPS with Crysis ffs...


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Realflight G4.5 R/C flight simulator by Greatplanes


I use to play that at the hobby store. I want that game SOOO bad.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## nathris

More FSX. I'm really starting to like this game. I actually managed to fly from Vancouver International to Victoria. I tried to fly over my house, but the cities are just so ugly and indistinguishable that I couldn't tell. I think I managed to fly at least within a few km of it.

After that I went and ploughed full steam into a cruise liner, which I soon found out was just an illusion. Good thing I was flying a seaplane. Its the only airplane I've ever landed without hitting a tree!


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


More FSX. I'm really starting to like this game. I actually managed to fly from Vancouver International to Victoria. I tried to fly over my house, but the cities are just so ugly and indistinguishable that I couldn't tell. I think I managed to fly at least within a few km of it.

After that I went and ploughed full steam into a cruise liner, which I soon found out was just an illusion. Good thing I was flying a seaplane. Its the only airplane I've ever landed without hitting a tree!











there are some texture packs out there that really help the look and feel of the ground, especially the cities.

It would be really nice if they would utilize something like google maps to make more accurate maps for FSX, with the proper buildings everywhere.

I will have to throw up some of my SS when I get back to school.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I Hate myself for taking these on a crappy 19" LCD


----------



## l337sft

I think clear sky is the best looking game ive ever seen. It looks.... real.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This is a fun RPG game, you guys might want to check out


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## mfb412

legendary: what details are you running jericho at?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
legendary: what details are you running jericho at?


1024x768. Advanced Smoothing is not enable, because of the 6200 card.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Nice L4D screenshots. Will get some..

Another idea for rules: Since it is the Screenshot of YOUR Games thread, maybe it should have to be a game you bought legally?


there is an obvious fallacy in your statement. Just because you bought a game does not make it yours. Remember you are only paying for the permission to use the software, you do not in any which way or form own the software.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*



1024x768. Advanced Smoothing is not enable, because of the 6200 card.


not so bad considering my sig rig does about 40ish FPS (in hot action) with 1680x1050 res with 4Xaa and everything maxed


----------



## rapid86

I just like the shiny floor


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

















lol, have you even played Pro Street or Undercover? Not that Im protecting either of 'em for they werent great...


----------



## Dark-Asylum

By dajinn at 2008-11-26








By dajinn at 2008-11-26








By dajinn at 2008-11-26








By dajinn at 2008-11-26








By dajinn at 2008-11-26


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
lol, have you even played Pro Street or Undercover? Not that Im protecting either of 'em for they werent great...

Pro Street i should be able to play now, but i don't like it. Undercover, ugh, none of them man, sorry. I like the old NFS games better.







I can't stand the new nfs games and its upsetting to see the series not sticking to the main roots.


----------



## t3lancer2006




----------



## Bonez

Ahhhh, the golden age.....

Attachment 89014

Attachment 89015

Attachment 89016


----------



## numlock2.0

Frets on Fire - WorldRave's GH3 Mod (includes RFmod, etc)

Not as good as the MFH 3.0 full mod, but since I played this on the old computer...it's good enough anyway.

(Not sure what happened here?)










My fingers!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## MidgetMariachi

nice screenshot ncspec! lol hopefully somebody was behind that wall

Valdeam


----------



## brown bird

Fallout 3:


----------



## brown bird

More Fallout 3:


----------



## jpw007

Why is Bill Dead?
He stole our Medpack.

LOL! Priceless!


----------



## Drift0r

Fallout 3. (More to come). I was talking to Scribe Bowditch and Elder Lyons face was frozen like this. Looks like Elder Lyons has it in for Bowditch


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*




























what settings you running and what res is that?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


what settings you running and what res is that?


1024x768 low to medium(only thing on medium is object, texture and water) get about 14-25fps)


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

looks like the first Far Cry.

TESIV:Oblivion - I think i posted this a while back but eh.


----------



## TnB= Gir

That is so not how Crysis was meant to be played.


----------



## Gunslash

Left for dead, original's 1920x1200 16af/16qaa


----------



## kkbob33

I have oblivion around here somewhere. i think i will install it and post some screenies. anyone have a good texture pack for it?


----------



## TheProfiteer

WOW! $till Legendary is playing CRYSIS!?!?!

omg *** HAXZORS!!


----------



## kkbob33

sitting around the campfire. I installed the texture pack( http://stalker.filefront.com/file/SH...textures;94212 ) but cant really tell if its working seing how i havent played it without it


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I have oblivion around here somewhere. i think i will install it and post some screenies. anyone have a good texture pack for it?

In teh above screenshot (Was taken on my 7800GTX + Pentium D) i had Qarls 2, Enhanced water and Low-Poly grass.

heres some good mods i been running -

Enhanced water -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=8011

Qarls Texture pack III -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=18498

Normal map border Regions LOD -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=18497

and Low Poly Grass -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5434


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
In teh above screenshot (Was taken on my 7800GTX + Pentium D) i had Qarls 2, Enhanced water and Low-Poly grass.

heres some good mods i been running -

Enhanced water -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=8011

Qarls Texture pack III -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=18498

Normal map border Regions LOD -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=18497

and Low Poly Grass -
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5434


thanks ill look into those.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Syrillian

Decay and ruin...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
http://www.photo2box.com/images/7f0mqaaohjx394asy4en.jpg
http://www.photo2box.com/images/lv4k...2hz8s2y3l7.jpg


Wow man. looks pretty good for a PCI card









what kind a frames ya getting?


----------



## bwoasis

Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Jeez wrong button..., Sry guys..


----------



## Hayday

=]


----------



## AndrewBEJ

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky




























Damn this game is more heavy than crysis...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*


Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46...9-18-41-65.png
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46...9-22-45-63.png
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a46...9-47-08-13.png


Brings back some good dreamcast memories. I have a pc version, but i don't believe its that version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Wow man. looks pretty good for a PCI card








what kind a frames ya getting?


I took off full screen effects, because the bloom effects is too weird looking. But everything else is max, with AAX2. I get around 17-36fps. Sometimes 45, depending on where i am standing or which area in the game. Runs very smooth


----------



## mr.derp

Farcry 2

I did this awhile ago. It was an accident, I thought I was going to just barely miss him but I hit him and he got stuck underneath. So long buddy.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwoasis* 
Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst









actually looks pretty interesting, is there a fee, and where can i find this game?

thanks man


----------



## bwoasis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


actually looks pretty interesting, is there a fee, and where can i find this game?

thanks man


You can find it at http://www.schtserv.com/. It's completely free of charge!








I never played it when it was available on the Dreamcast and Gamecube. My cousin had always told me about it. Tried playing PSU, but everyone who had played PSO before didn't like it. So when my cousin told me about that site, I jumped at the chance to play it.

More from PSO:BB


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr.derp* 
Farcry 2

I did this awhile ago. It was an accident, I thought I was going to just barely miss him but I hit him and he got stuck underneath. So long buddy.










It was for the better. Trust me.....


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Left 4 Dead









So the survivors are in the middle of the woods - so they burn _money_ instead of tree branches......


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Wow man. looks pretty good for a PCI card









what kind a frames ya getting?


He's not. He's getting pictures.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Left 4 Dead









So the survivors are in the middle of the woods - so they burn _money_ instead of tree branches......


Well, money doesn't really do you a lot of good in the middle of the end of the world.


----------



## skywarp00

Playing tonite: Counterstrike source with doom p90 skin


----------



## t3lancer2006

1920x1200 4xaa 16xAF Max settings


































Got a new ship I'll post later, much larger than this one


----------



## mfb412

Crysis, clive barker's jericho, gears of war, GTR2, in no particular order


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


He's not. He's getting pictures.


17-36-40fps is pretty good. Unless you disagree. Who knows.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I will post more screens later.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Had some fun with portal a while back









Dear god imageshack slaughtered my image quality


----------



## MarCustomized




----------



## NrGx

@$till LegendaryU2K: There is no way those are your GoW screens.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

This game is so cool, scared me a bit too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


@$till LegendaryU2K: There is no way those are your GoW screens.


Um no, its the other dude.


----------



## div1no

ahh fear great game... prolly the best


----------



## Bonez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


That is so not how Crysis was meant to be played.










If the settings are available, it was meant to be played that way. It's just better to upgrade a bit and get decent performance.


----------



## MarCustomized

GRID
Maximum details and 8xCSAA, but the shot still doesn't look that great.


----------



## mfb412

colin Mcrae: DiRT (RIP McCrash) maxed out, 1680x1050, 4XAA, no AF, pulling 80ish FPs


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


colin Mcrae: DiRT (RIP McCrash) maxed out, 1680x1050, 4XAA, no AF, pulling 80ish FPs
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...5-50-43-42.png
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...5-45-39-53.png
]http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr98/mfb412/DiRT2008-11-2915-21-15-57.png


Beautiful shots, but i think thats one of the worse rally games ever created. Too hard = no gameplay.









*I can finally play Doom 3, haha. This game looks beautiful at ultra settings. *


----------



## mfb412

trust me legendary, the gameplay is awesome with a force feedback momo wheel


----------



## Dark-Asylum

lol doom 3 doesn't look that good at all. and not just because of your computer, i'm commenting on the game in it's entirety, on any system that can max it, when the developers made it, it just doesnt look that good.


----------



## kkbob33

i think doom 3 looks pretty good. It was really nice in its time.


----------



## mfb412

doom 3 looked fantastic in its time, still looks great today


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


lol doom 3 doesn't look that good at all. and not just because of your computer, i'm commenting on the game in it's entirety, on any system that can max it, when the developers made it, it just doesnt look that good.


I think it looks almost perfect. Everything looks sharper and clean looking, even without AA, it looks clean. But i keep AA on, just to make it look better.


----------



## Unstableiser

DiRT is bloody aweful on a wheel, I have a G-25 and maybe I'm not setting it right but I've found it's a wide problem with the game and wheels. It is however very easy to play on a controller.


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover.


----------



## ChrisB17

I was bored so I made a restaurant in garys mod.


----------



## BlackOmega

heres a couple of nice shots. Got the game yesterday for 9.99. Nice graphics, story lines pretty cool so far, controls are a little wierd but nothing crazy. All in all a pretty fun game.


----------



## brown bird

More Fallout 3:


----------



## CorporalAris

Ugh, the more I see of FallOut 3, the more I want it. I suppose I'll buy it on Steam once I turn 18 and grab a Debit/Credit Card.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


DiRT is bloody aweful on a wheel, I have a G-25 and maybe I'm not setting it right but I've found it's a wide problem with the game and wheels. It is however very easy to play on a controller.


youre setting it up wrong :|
my momo black's feedback and alignment are just perfect.. mess around some more


----------



## MrMan

i would like to have posted my dead space pics with my new rig, but the image is too big. like 6 megs. this game is so bad ass....


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMan*


i would like to have posted my dead space pics with my new rig, but the image is too big. like 6 megs. this game is so bad ass....


http://photofiltre.free.fr/download_en.htm


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover.


----------



## Brutuz

Oblivion.

I just started afresh, found out I can run it on highest.




































Stupid Automatic Resizing for the last one....


----------



## Brythe

*CoD:WaW*

Epic bloodbath...


















The water on the gun makes it look so realistic...


















*NFS: Undercover*

The graphics are much better than MW/Carbon. Don't know why the game got such bad ratings. Photo Mode is a great feature.










*Red Alert 3*

I bloody hate this game, can't believe they did this to one of my most beloved games series. Listening to Tanya talk makes me want to hurt kittens.


----------



## noname

This was a while ago


















Funny thing is , i wasn't even hacking.


----------



## NCspecV81

for you guys who like hi-res click here:

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...mark06game.png


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


This was a while ago


















Funny thing is , i wasn't even hacking.


Don't post score boards. For two reasons: 1: no one cares how good you think you are and 2: there is a thread for that. Not this one.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Don't post score boards. For two reasons: 1: no one cares how good you think you are and 2: there is a thread for that. Not this one.

I already stated in the thread that I talked to Kamakazi and he said that they are fine in moderation.

If you don't want to view the pics, just scroll down. Doesn't even take a full second.

Sheesh. OCN is way too hostile these days.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I love this scene, i almost cried. But really did cry when they killed off the hot babe.







I hope they bring her back in Jericho II.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Legendary, I highly doubt they will make a Jericho 2. The first one tanked popularity and sales wise.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
It came out almost 3 years ago you ******. It looked amazing when it first came out.

You're wonderful as always IIowa.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho 2 is coming out, read over at wikipedia.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I already stated in the thread that I talked to Kamakazi and he said that they are fine in moderation.

If you don't want to view the pics, just scroll down. Doesn't even take a full second.

Sheesh. OCN is way too hostile these days.

Sorry, I thought the rules from the last one still applied.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
It came out almost 3 years ago you ******. It looked amazing when it first came out.

This.

It came out in 2004.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Jericho 2 is coming out, read over at wikipedia.

The first Jericho was a pile of ass, they won't make another one.


----------



## skywarp00

never heard of it. sounds made up hahaha


----------



## zacbrain

NBA 2k9








L4D








lulz pook








Brothers In Arms Hells Highway









@ $till LegendaryU2K

I LOVE Killswitch, it rules.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


The first Jericho was a pile of ass, they won't make another one.


I think its the best FPS game ever created thus far, and timeshift is right behind it.


----------



## Brythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I think its the best FPS game ever created *which is playable on my calculator-brained PC*, thus far, and timeshift is right behind it.

Seriously.

NFS: Undahcova


----------



## NCspecV81

oooooo lightening!


----------



## henrys

Fallout3! 2560x1600 resolution on ultra setting. I am using the left one for my wallpaper.


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/imposter.jpg

DAMN, THAT DUDE LOOK REAL. He also looks like this guy i seen in a grocery store lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
NBA 2k9
Brothers In Arms Hells Highway









@ $till LegendaryU2K

I LOVE Killswitch, it rules.

how is that game? I was going to buy it, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Brythe

More NFS: Undercover. Absolutely love this game. Graphics are second only to GRID, sometimes looks even better than GRID, especially the car models, example below.










This looks like a real life parked car.










-


----------



## shaggy56

I have this game. I like it but Burnout Paradise is better I think. GT5P on PS3 is still my favorite.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


how is that game? I was going to buy it, but I wasn't sure.


like the first two, great story line, i really like it(gameplay). and it runs great on your system


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!




----------



## nathris

Earthbound

Noooooooo Buzz Buzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

wow legendary lives on I see...

Dungeon Keeper 2, one of the coolest old games ever! I just love the game, been playing it since it came out in 99









This is ``Horny`` and two mistresses^^


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

No it's not the new game that is called Brave soul.
It's aHentai game with RPG system and I actually got to LVL:999 on this game after hours and hours of gaming.
All stats are 9999 except for Agility and Luck, they are at 4200~ and 3800~.

This place is called Loser's Paradise and there is 101 levels in this dungeon and at the button there is a dude that is gonna get kicked again cuz I felt like diong it since I haven't played in a long long time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wow legendary lives on I see...

Dungeon Keeper 2, one of the coolest old games ever! I just love the game, been playing it since it came out in 99









This is ``Horny`` and two mistresses^^











To bad Bullfrog won't be making a third DK now that they are gone.
A bile demon is sad because he's been slapped.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*












That's a winner screen shot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


like the first two, great story line, i really like it(gameplay). and it runs great on your system

















I'll have to buy it.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


To bad Bullfrog won't be making a third DK now that they are gone.
A bile demon is sad because he's been slapped.


yeah









rip Bullfrog<3


----------



## alexisd

I see that my old thread still on ha?Hope you good members liked.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I am going to play around with the visual settings, to make the textures looks better. This game is fun tho, i like playing it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


earthbound

noooooooo buzz buzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















best game ever.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


To bad Bullfrog won't be making a third DK now that they are gone.
A bile demon is sad because he's been slapped.


I heard rumors that a new Dungeon Keeper MMO is being developed


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I am going to play around with the visual settings, to make the textures looks better. This game is fun tho, i like playing it.










I promise you legendary, once you try crysis on a rig that can handle it at medium/high or better, crysis is SO much more fun then!
At low you cant have fun destroying buildings and so on..


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


I heard rumors that a new Dungeon Keeper MMO is being developed


cool! but who is making it? and when is the release?

edit: sorry for double post


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


It's aHentai game with RPG system and I actually got to LVL:999 on this game after hours and hours of gaming.



Yea... "gaming"


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover

I really wish they would've used some higher resolution texture for the environment. The cars themselves looks ok, but the road and buildings looks bad.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


NFS: Undercover

I really wish they would've used some higher resolution texture for the environment. The cars themselves looks ok, but the road and buildings looks bad.


yeah, another thing is the cars look ``Jaggy`` some places, even with 4x AA


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yeah, another thing is the cars look ``Jaggy`` some places, even with 4x AA










Yea, I know. The above pic was taken with 6xAA, the car's lines still doesn't look smooth.


----------



## D3lta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
NFS: Undercover

I really wish they would've used some higher resolution texture for the environment. The cars themselves looks ok, but the road and buildings looks bad.

That would be wayyyyyy too much work for EA.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Yea, I know. The above pic was taken with 6xAA, the car's lines still doesn't look smooth.

bad bad bad ea









well I can live with that..


----------



## Marin

Spoiler: 1920x1200


























Spoiler: 1920x1200


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Marin




----------



## go4life

couldn`t say it better my self Marin...


----------



## nathris

Fallout 3, 1440x900 minimum.

I'm surprised at how well this runs! Its running at native res on my laptop with an HD 3470, and its totally playable!


----------



## Marin

Spoiler: 1920x1200


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Yea... "gaming"









Yup "gaming"


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


----------



## nathris

Magic: The Gathering Online


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









Hey, you know what, go get that Triple C mod pack. It made my Crysis run much better and it looked way better too. And guys, leave him alone. While I do think that he is something of a troll, (no offense), to each his own.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Hey, you know what, go get that Triple C mod pack.

I am playing the demo. I am buying Crysis when the price drops to 19.99. Mod pack or graphic config does not work on the demo. I just enjoy the demo, its fun, real fun. I just love the music in the game, very movie like.


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover with HD Texture Pack.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Zelda: Ocarina of Time running in an emulator. Actually looks pretty nice once you bump up the resolution and apply 8xAA


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The "monolith" has Just the right amount of Depth of field IMO


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*










Zelda: Ocarina of Time running in an emulator. Actually looks pretty nice once you bump up the resolution and apply 8xAA










Put it to AAx16. I ran The game in an emulator but I got the game and played it on the N64 instead since it feels better that way. (I don't mean better cuz of the controller since I used my N64 controller on my PC).


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Put it to AAx16. I ran The game in an emulator but I got the game and played it on the N64 instead since it feels better that way. (I don't mean better cuz of the controller since I used my N64 controller on my PC).


The emulator I'm using only goes up to AAx8. Would Nvidia control panel be able to force it?


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*






































God, Dead space is amazing.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


NFS: Undercover with HD Texture Pack.
http://bayimg.com/image/gamlaaabd.jpg
http://bayimg.com/image/gamlcaabd.jpg
http://bayimg.com/image/gamleaabd.jpg



That is a texture pack? It doesn't look that much different. I want to compare it to see for myself. Where did you get it?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_0ctogon*


The emulator I'm using only goes up to AAx8. Would Nvidia control panel be able to force it?


Yes it would.
Oh god the graphics in GTA4 PC is like a dream compared to the PS3/360







.

I hate to reply to people who thinks the console version looks good. it feels like playing with super convex/concave glasses since it's just ridiculously blurry.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 










I believe I can fly...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## go4life

rofl @ the last screenshot xD


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 

























Man you dont half play some crap. Why even bother posting that here alongside Crysis, L4D etc.







Ohhh wait its so u get a reaction like this!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Why even bother posting that here alongside Crysis, L4D etc.







Ohhh wait its so u get a reaction like this!

Because its a screenshot thread and if you take a look around, other people are posting other games besides crysis, l4d, gta4, or whatever else. I have over 400 pc games, i am not going to limited myself into playing all these damn new games all the damn time. Thats the problem now, you guys play all these new games all the time, and you get bored and have nothing else to play haha. How about try shopping in the budget section and get back to me. Ok, thanks









And whats wrong with Knight Rider ?









Anyways:


----------



## Darz

Left 4 Dead!







Awesome game.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Because its a screenshot thread and if you take a look around, other people are posting other games besides crysis, l4d, gta4, or whatever else. I have over 400 pc games, i am not going to limited myself into playing all these damn new games all the damn time. Thats the problem now, you guys play all these new games all the time, and you get bored and have nothing else to play haha. How about try shopping in the budget section and get back to me. Ok, thanks










Because I dont own a $50 pc and work therefore I can afford good things + im not a moron. Ohh and knight rider got something like a 2/10 its just plain junk FACT. Its so obvious that you post this stuff to annoy people and if you dont do it on purpose you really dont pick up on what people are saying to you.

Some Far Cry 2


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Because I dont own a $50 pc and work therefore I can afford good things + im not a moron. Ohh and knight rider got something like a 2/10 its just plain junk FACT. Its so obvious that you post this stuff to annoy people and if you dont do it on purpose you really dont pick up on what people are saying to you.

Some Far Cry 2


It's okay to have an opinion but keep it clean and don't bash on our Legendary, he have his way of style, sure we can have fun cuz of it but don't try to get yourself a infraction.


----------



## Jazino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I am playing the demo. I am buying Crysis when the price drops to 19.99. Mod pack or graphic config does not work on the demo. I just enjoy the demo, its fun, real fun. I just love the music in the game, very movie like.











I have been trying not to say anything but I do think you are a troll and the reason they make new games is frequently more for graphics than the story.

So why do you bother putting terrible screenshots of new games? The screenshots are to be admired, not laughed at.

Go ahead and post your old interesting games, I am down with that but I don't need to see 4 screenies of Crysis on ultra low 800x600 when we get so many great screenies.

Thanks.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jazino*


But I don't need to see 4 screenies of Crysis on ultra low 800x600 when we get so many great screenies.


My goodness i hate correcting people. 











*Does this look like Ultra Low at 800x600 to you? Um no.*

And just so you know, you didn't make the rules for this screenshot thread, so *what you don't want to see* doesn't matter. I have the right to post whatever i want in this thread, if you don't like, leave. Its funny how everyone else can post whatever they like, whatever it be old or new, and nobody says anything to them. But with the PCI guy , oh oh he is wrong, he is trolling, blah blah.

I am not going to continue this discussion, say whatever you like, its all love man. Keep the peace and leave me alone.


----------



## Darz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jazino*


I have been trying not to say anything but I do think you are a troll and the reason they make new games is frequently more for graphics than the story.

So why do you bother putting terrible screenshots of new games? *The screenshots are to be admired, not laughed at.*

Go ahead and post your old interesting games, I am down with that but I don't need to see 4 screenies of Crysis on ultra low 800x600 when we get so many great screenies.

Thanks.


So you're saying that funny screenshots aren't allowed?

I see no rules which state that you must only post images which are above a certain resolution/graphic detail... If so then still legendary would be in deep trouble.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*












Hey, where do you get the gold AK-47?
me want one


----------



## Jazino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darz*


So you're saying that funny screenshots aren't allowed?

I see no rules which state that you must only post images which are above a certain resolution/graphic detail... If so then still legendary would be in deep trouble.


No dude, I am saying that the little troll posting crappy screenshots of graphic intensive games while he knows it annoys the crap out of 80% of the members here in unnecessary. By laughed at I mean his 17fps blurred, jagged crappy screenshots.

He was offered better parts for free, but he insists on using his old parts for some reason which is fine. There is just no need for everyone to see how badly he can run good games.

I am not going to make a big discussion about it though. The end.

Edit: I actually like some of his older/unknown games, keep those coming. But we already have so many new game screenshots I just don't need to see how bad Crysis can look.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Games got some really nice lighting...


----------



## Kamakazi

Thread cleansed....again.

Try to keep it on topic boys.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Hey, where do you get the gold AK-47?
me want one









Hope that helps.




















Ohh and *$till LegendaryU2K* if something annoys people its normally a message to stop doing it. To me it just seems basic manners. If you stop doing it no one gets annoyed and we all get along.







- mind you I bet you will just ignore what I just said.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Getting drunk in GTA4 is hilarious.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Jaggies.... ahhh ahhh.. AACHOOO!!! sniff*
I'm allergic to non-AA








put at least AAx4 on those brick-wheels.


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover with HD Texture Pack.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Jaggies.... ahhh ahhh.. AACHOOO!!! sniff*
I'm allergic to non-AA








put at least AAx4 on those brick-wheels.

There is no AA option and forcing it does not work.


----------



## NrGx

Here you go boys. 1080P goodness


----------



## Jazino

Thats a very nice screen NRGX.

Here is one from FC2. If I should have posted the pic differently let me know.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


My goodness i hate correcting people.


Thats not with your 6200 is it?

I couldn't get more than 15 fps at that resolution on all low without AA, and that was with a 2.2GHz Althon 64 and 2GB of ram!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


NFS: Undercover with HD Texture Pack.



















Corvette Z06 = Best. Car. Ever.

I have one in Forza 2 that looks just like that, just over 1000HP, and if you don't know what you're doing its like driving a raging bull


----------



## Marin

These screenshots were taken when the 4870x2 drivers still weren't mature and Warhead had just came out. Since then my framerate in game is a lot higher.

Screenshots below were taken the day Warhead came out.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Thats not with your 6200 is it?

I couldn't get more than 15 fps at that resolution on all low without AA, and that was with a 2.2GHz Althon 64 and 2GB of ram!

Corvette Z06 = Best. Car. Ever.

I have one in Forza 2 that looks just like that, just over 1000HP, and if you don't know what you're doing its like driving a raging bull










All the cars are extremely easy to drive in NFSUC, but yea, I can imagine this car would be a hand full in real life.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*











Here you go boys. 1080P goodness




















That's the most amazing screenshot of Crysis I've ever seen. (With the exception of the screenshots Crytek has taken, but the ones that look better then this certainly weren't being played on the final retail version of the game.)


----------



## Marin




----------



## NrGx




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *taidinh*





















spinzaku!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just some odd randomness in Garry's mod. If you couldn't tell, my friend and I got REALLY bored. I'm playing as the old man in the picture, and DesertRat is the photographer.

Caption:
Daughter walks in to finding father watching really dirty tub girl in action.
(Picture has been censored due to adult content).


----------



## ZiG

Big ass fleet battle I was a part of in EVE a while ago:



















That was just the sniper squad, too. :S


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Thought I'd post my favourite game in here. Half Life 2. and at its prettiest in Episode Two. Just after your quest to retreive the ant lion larvae extract, assisting the vortigaunts in reviving alyx. Very little games are as well made as HL2 it has to be said.

(downsized for easier viewing)


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Just some odd randomness in Garry's mod. If you couldn't tell, my friend and I got REALLY bored. I'm playing as the old man in the picture, and DesertRat is the photographer.

Caption:
Daughter walks in to finding father watching really dirty tub girl in action.
(Picture has been censored due to adult content).









Oh. Dear. God.

And Eve continues to impress me, even though the game itself I disliked.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Just some odd randomness in Garry's mod. If you couldn't tell, my friend and I got REALLY bored. I'm playing as the old man in the picture, and DesertRat is the photographer.

Caption:
Daughter walks in to finding father watching really dirty tub girl in action.
(Picture has been censored due to adult content).










oh lord







that was actually good made! rep+ for getting me to laugh


----------



## CorporalAris

I wish I could negative rep *pioneerisloud.*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


I wish I could negative rep *pioneerisloud.*


For what? not knowing Dr Breens name or the Curry girl?
The Curry girl actually exists, but not to be seen here.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


There is no AA option and forcing it does not work.










That's a huge disappointment.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Mister*


That's a huge disappointment.


Doesn't really bother me. It isn't as noticeable when you're in game.


----------



## Mr. Mister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Doesn't really bother me. It isn't as noticeable when you're in game.


Would it be possible to Max the game with a 4850, an e8400, and a 1200x1020 19" monitor?


----------



## Marin




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Doesn't really bother me. It isn't as noticeable when you're in game.


And everything is better than the console version.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


And everything is better than the console version.


Never played the console version, but I wouldn't doubt it.

Except for the Aliasing, the game looks great. Leaps and bounds better than San Andreas, especially the player models/faces.


----------



## /Ben

I love my pet.







How it sticks to a peice of burning wood.

The Burning Wood instead of The Burning Crusade.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes, I know. more... I just can't help how much I love this game.










andddd

SPLAT


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover with HD Texture Pack

Having some fun with the cops.


----------



## bwoasis

Some random screenshots from Left 4 Dead









Steam!!


----------



## 53977

Attachment 89984


----------



## ChrisB17

Detonating a nuke in Gmod.


----------



## Marin




----------



## XFreeRollerX

Check out the Fraps.zip I uploaded

Far Cry 2 Screenshots.


----------



## BiruZ

it's actually a cool game


----------



## Kamakazi

Remember, don't forget your game title


----------



## go4life

I just love the face of Roman at this pic lol


----------



## XAslanX




----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I just love the face of Roman at this pic lol











"You actually want to go bowling for once Cazan?!"

UT3










I <3 JackHammer.


----------



## 53977




----------



## go4life

that was a lot of screens lol









they were nice though


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


that was a lot of screens lol









they *were* nice though










ack grammer!


----------



## 53977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
that was a lot of screens lol









they where nice though










Thanks if you wanted to know everything was on high and AA8X, AF16X.

Was the graphics okay?

Do you need to Overclock the graphics card to make it even better?


----------



## Unstableiser

Add subtitles next time you want to make a story post (or speech bubbles)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


ack grammer!


sorry







im still learning!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Thanks if you wanted to know everything was on high and AA8X, AF16X.

Was the graphics okay?

Do you need to Overclock the graphics card to make it even better?


np









looks ok, but overclocking the card will not make it look better, only run better


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


ack grammer!


He's from Norway give him some time man








Ack US people using "there" things instead of "their" things.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


He's from Norway give him some time man








Ack US people using "there" things instead of "their" things.


thank you sir


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


sorry







im still learning!


Sorry, didn't notice that you were from Norway. The majority of us Americans _suck_ at grammar, so I try to correct some of it, when it bothers me.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Whats the correct form of *were* i cant think of it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Sorry, didn't notice that you were from Norway. The majority of us Americans _suck_ at grammar, so I try to correct some of it, when it bothers me.


No worries








Well I try to speak as good as I can, really its good when you correct me, so I can learn more







I understand you get angry at fellow Americans that can't spell, I hate when my friends spell wrong in Norwegian


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
Whats the correct form of *were* i cant think of it.

"Where" is the correct word for it. and there is a really good plugin fro this
Linky


----------



## awdrifter

NFS: Undercover


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


NFS: Undercover











I hate how cars look like they have been added through MSpaint.
Your sig is lol, if you like EUROBEAT then you must like MOVE, And Dave Rodgers and those kind of artists.


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*












Happiness Island FTW


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I hate how cars look like they have been added through MSpaint.
Your sig is lol, if you like EUROBEAT then you must like MOVE, And Dave Rodgers and those kind of artists.


The pics are saved in MS Paint though. I just take a screenshot and paste it into paint, then save it as JPG. And yes, MOVE and Dave Rodgers' songs rock.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


The pics are saved in MS Paint though. I just take a screenshot and paste it into paint, then save it as JPG. And yes, MOVE and Dave Rodgers' songs rock.










I mainly meant that the cars don't fit in the pictures. It's called the EA syndrome.


----------



## awdrifter

Ok, I see what you mean now. I think that's mainly because the cars have much higher texture than the backgrounds, so they look like they are pasted on top of a picture.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Ok, I see what you mean now. I think that's mainly because the cars have much higher texture than the backgrounds, so they look like they are pasted on top of a picture.

That and the shadow problem also adds the extra.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Darz




----------



## redsunx

lolwut @ guy actin' like this cop car was his the whole time.


----------



## KClaisse




----------



## Betrivent




----------



## Betrivent




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Heres a screen from teh DMC4 Demo i still have...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 









I <3 my Navy Apoc.









Oh and you didnt hear it from me, but we may have a BPC for a Vindicator laying around.....


----------



## TnB= Gir

DMC4 was a great game. Loved it.


----------



## LuminatX

Call Of Duty: World At War


----------



## nathris

Left 4 Dead on my T400. 960x600 resolution (1:1 pixel mapping) on low. Still looks and plays good too


----------



## xtascox

GTA 4: My Phat Whip (Re-sized for your viewing pleasure)


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Darz

Just showing off mah CS:S skillz.







The servers pretty good with lots of mic chatter so if you happen to see it, join!


----------



## ChrisB17

Here is me and the guys having some fun.










Here is me about to get owned.










Good game overall but missions are to damn hard. No protection glitches,guys spawn behind you etc.


----------



## go4life

lol that game almost looked fun








but I got $tilllegendary vibes just by looking at it rofl


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
Here is me and the guys having some fun.










Here is me about to get owned.










Good game overall but missions are to damn hard. No protection glitches,guys spawn behind you etc.

i need to reinstall that game D:


----------



## Dark-Asylum

By dajinn at 2008-12-08


----------



## go4life

I have always wondered about one thing. Why are the games covers so big in the US?
Here in Norway we have normal dvd covers!


----------



## Duece22

This is my level 80 Human Mage on World of Warcraft. If anyone plays, im in Full 25 man Tier 7. Also, those duplicates behind me are from a spell called Mirror Image.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Lets take a trip down memory lane. With tibby love of course.


----------



## Xtacy

Enb series, might need a little more tweaking.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, that looks rather bad IMO.


----------



## Snownation

Same in the UK.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I have always wondered about one thing. Why are the games covers so big in the US?
Here in Norway we have normal dvd covers!

They like to waste resources lol, where as here the first thing a designer has to think about is how much material he can save


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


i need to reinstall that game D:


Its a fairly decent game.


----------



## NrGx

Never stops taking your breath away


----------



## mfb412

photobucket 2 page dump...... prince of persia, GTR2, GTREvo, crysis, DIRT, jericho, rainbow six vegas, and i dont think any others







all resized from 1680x1050 to 1024x768 -.-


----------



## mfb412

wow i just realised how freakin huge that post was :|


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


wow i just realised how freakin huge that post was :|



to long....


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


to long....


I liked it, I come here to post and see game screenshots...


----------



## CorporalAris

Yeah same. I like when people post more than one of a game that I don't have, it lets me think about whether I want it or not.


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol, that last page took forever to load.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
lol, that last page took forever to load.










think how long it would take with a 56k line


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Took about half a second to load for me,and thast on a crap over-saturated cable connection >.>

Now, nice screens of those games although they are small


----------



## mfb412

FDG, thanks, i will definately post more but.. i dont want to use imageshack, and since photobucket gets them down to 1024x760... is there any site that will let me use my full res? i feel some of the screens are really hurt in quality because of the compression/reduction


----------



## Alwinp

Cabal online mmo. This is a private server though.
They have 2 clients. EU & US. Both are f2p and both are totally messed up.

Played 2 years on the original and decided to just leave it since the economy became unstable and decent became unaffordable for the avarage player.


----------



## Hailscott

I love this game!!


----------



## Xtacy

I think I over-modded this game


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


FDG, thanks, i will definately post more but.. i dont want to use imageshack, and since photobucket gets them down to 1024x760... is there any site that will let me use my full res? i feel some of the screens are really hurt in quality because of the compression/reduction


theres the option to increase the upload size, its set to resize when its over a certain resolution, or you can set it at a 1mb upload size restriction instead.


----------



## nathris

UT3, resized from 1920x1200.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

37 Far Cry 2 Screenshots of Sex.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

totally un necessary freeroller


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
totally un necessary freeroller

wat?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Thank you everyone *COUGH* freeroller *COUGH* for melting my router....

Need for Speed Underground.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

wat?

do my screenshots suck?







Or were they just too big?


----------



## Vostro

Too damn many!


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


wat?

do my screenshots suck?







Or were they just too big?


NO NO! It was great! Thanks for all the SS's!

On another note, I notice that FC2 seems to be a little light on the particle effects...


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


37 Far Cry 2 Screenshots of Sex.















































































































































































































































































































































You see, the problem with so many screenshots like that is when somebody decides to quote you...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Oh dear god I roffled for days at taht nathris

I guess Ill cut down how many I have...

OR

How do you use that hide/show thing? maybe next time ill hide my massive PNG pix and amake you click on them


----------



## Vostro




----------



## Kamakazi

Friendly reminder to put titles for your games.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xtacy*











I think I over-modded this game











VTEC Just kicked in yo!


----------



## kimosabi

CoD [email protected]
This mission actually gave me goosebumpz.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
CoD [email protected]
This mission actually gave me goosebumpz.










Yo dude you should turn your settings up lol. and if that's how it looks maxed out then that's kinda crappy


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Yo dude you should turn your settings up lol. and if that's how it looks maxed out then that's kinda crappy

JPEG image + size reduction probably doesn't help anything.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Yo dude you should turn your settings up lol. and if that's how it looks maxed out then that's kinda crappy

It's a JPEG that was downsized from 1920 x 1200 to 1024 Ã- 640. Of course it's going to look bad.

Why doesn't everyone use PNGs?

Whoa. Kamakazi read my mind and posted it before me!


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


It's a JPEG that was downsized from 1920 x 1200 to 1024 Ã- 640. Of course it's going to look bad.

Why doesn't everyone use PNGs?

Whoa. Kamakazi read my mind and posted it before me!










What place hosts png's that big? They get up to 1.5-2mb


----------



## Cataclysmo

Ohh damn i was gonna say lol. With the rig you have if you run [email protected] on low that would be sad lol.


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## DarkNite

Niko! Is my cousin!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


What place hosts png's that big? They get up to 1.5-2mb


Flickr is the best

Its where mine are hosted


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol, I couldn't help but notice what the brake lights look like.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
lol, I couldn't help but notice what the brake lights look like.


----------



## Vostro

^ LOL I didnt get it at first till the poke ball pic. (Its 2:00 am)


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


^ LOL I didnt get it at first till the poke ball pic. (Its 2:00 am)










Haha yea me either. It's 2am here too... I can't sleep. Screw it I'm not going to school tomorrow.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xtacy*




















I think I over-modded this game










How do you open the Hood /let go of trailers in the PC version of GTASA???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*


Thank you everyone *COUGH* freeroller *COUGH* for melting my router....

Need for Speed Underground.











NSFU and NFSU2 Is pure love









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*












Do'H I so hate his voice in the english dub... sounds just like his name "ash", or sandpaper...
The Swedish rocks but the japanese is the right way to go since they have their real names there.
Gotta brake'em all G-T-A!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Do'H I so hate his voice in the english dub... sounds just like his name "ash", or sandpaper...
The Swedish rocks but the japanese is the right way to go since they have their real names there.
Gotta brake'em all G-T-A!


both the Swedish and Norwegian dub sucks... oh and pokemon sucks to...
I just hate pokemon to much lol


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


both the Swedish and Norwegian dub sucks... oh and pokemon sucks to...
I just hate pokemon to much lol


...









Overlord Rush!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Yo dude you should turn your settings up lol. and if that's how it looks maxed out then that's kinda crappy

I was using JPG in Fraps lol sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
It's a JPEG that was downsized from 1920 x 1200 to 1024 Ã- 640. Of course it's going to look bad.

Why doesn't everyone use PNGs?

Whoa. Kamakazi read my mind and posted it before me!









Thanks for the input. Learned a new thing today.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Ohh damn i was gonna say lol. With the rig you have if you run [email protected] on low that would be sad lol.

Its maxxed. My img type knowledge is not.









Turned Fraps to PNG now. Just hope Photobucket can take them. Sorry if the image was crappy. Will post better ones.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

grid is so good now that i got a controller


----------



## TnB= Gir

Don't forget to put the game titles guys.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
grid is so good now that i got a controller










Are those invisible wheels or are you driving a semi-hovercar?


----------



## mfb412

i think he slammed the car sideways into a tire wall or something :|


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


grid is so good now that i got a controller











if its soo good with a controller,how come the front end of your car is smashed to bits?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

as you can see thats when i was playing with keyboard


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
as you can see thats when i was playing with keyboard









Grid is easy with keyboard!


----------



## microsnakey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
How do you open the Hood /let go of trailers in the PC version of GTASA???

It is a cleo mod

http://cleo.sannybuilder.com/


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsnakey*


It is a cleo mod

http://cleo.sannybuilder.com/


ok but is there a way to detach a trailer on the trucks?


----------



## Xtacy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


ok but is there a way to detach a trailer on the trucks?


Yeah.


----------



## Brutuz

I'm blue, if I was green I would die, if I was green I would die, if I was green I would die.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 









I'm blue, if I was green I would die, if I was green I would die, if I was green I would die.









One of the two RTS's that I have ever liked to date.


----------



## EricM9104

counter strike source (would use grammar but i have a graham cracker in my hand )


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Niiiceeeee lol, since we are talking CS:S, shall I?


----------



## kilrbe3

Way to post the same screen basically 10x


----------



## XFreeRollerX

What?

You didn't see it?

Scroll faster lol


----------



## CorporalAris

Dear god, I know. I was looking at them and was thing, wth. Then I realized that the guy must have spammed his SS button or something, because each one is a different frame of him KILLING A TEAMMATE. Only thing mildly interesting about that is the skinned gloves.


----------



## go4life

why freeroller? xD

not good to be a team killer


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Every screen ive seen of cryostasis im always disgusted by the weapon models and hands.

But MY GOD THE HANDS, they look like something that might go into a FPS from 10 years ago....


----------



## mfb412

lol gir that 9500 should be very useful for all the physx computing in that game


----------



## Kirgan

-edit-


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Indeed

spamming SS buttons is fun


----------



## kimosabi

1*edit* CoD [email protected]

Still gets goosebumps.








Is this crappy too?


----------



## Arganius

Sized down from 1680x1050


----------



## mfb412

testing rfactor F1 williams mod


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
1*edit* CoD [email protected]

Still gets goosebumps.








Is this crappy too?










Nah that looks MUCH better man


----------



## TnB= Gir

A few screenies of my favorite game EVER.









I'm on my 6th playthrough ATM.


----------



## Darz

D: I just joined a random server and was right there...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Spoiler: Great pic, but a spoiler, click here



I liked Nihlus too


----------



## Marin

I'm [OCN] Hamburglar


----------



## TnB= Gir

Have you ever played HL1? That will answer your question.











Spoiler: If you really want to know, click here.



Dr. Breen


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Quickly turning into my favorite game of all time. First play through no joke lol. Such a good game omg. Why dont developers learn from this? Next gen games could be so much better.

Ownage







[/URL] [/IMG]

Whos the guy thats X'ed out lol







[/URL] [/IMG]

Dr. Kliener


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Have you ever played HL1? That will answer your question.









nah hahaha. this is my first play through any of the HL series. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Dr. Kliener

No, Kliener is right to the bottom left (facing the picture) of Gordon. See the spoiler code in my previous reply for who it is.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No, Kliener is right to the bottom left (facing the picture) of Gordon. See the spoiler code in my previous reply for who it is.

That's who I meant but I couldn't remember the name


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
That's who I meant but I couldn't remember the name









hahaha i was about to say hes right there =P


----------



## Marin

Crysis Warhead
DX10
Enthusiast
4xAA


----------



## NCspecV81

Left4Dead...on second thought.. edit.. good shot marin!


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Left4Dead...errr bed! wait.. dead!











He looks like he's getting a prostate exam... Most guys I know would love to be in his position! (Well... without the whole zombie apocalypse thing....)


----------



## epidemic

HL2-EP2 1680x1050 Maxed 4xAA 8xAF


----------



## Marin

Crysis Warhead
DX10
Enthusiast
4xAA


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Marin. Your rig is like hawtuberseckz. Everyone wants to have it.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


nah hahaha. this is my first play through any of the HL series. Really enjoying it so far.


Shoulda played the first one first







.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Shoulda played the first one first







.


Yea =\\ I dont have it though


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Yea = I dont have it though


Steam had it for under a $1 to celebrate it's anniversary, if only you got it then.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Steam had it for under a $1 to celebrate it's anniversary, if only you got it then.


aww damnnnnn. when was this?


----------



## Darz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


aww damnnnnn. when was this?


A few weeks ago.


----------



## Marin

Has Three Dog said anything about the ghoul mask?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Has Three Dog said anything about the ghoul mask?

I just got it, so I haven't had any time to test it out yet.

Why did Bethesda make the dark side so much more powerful though?

The quest I did had a good and evil side, and heres how it ends up:

Evil: Ghoul mask, 2000+ caps, 50+ stimpaks, a mountain of ammo and weapons.
Good: 500 caps (maybe more, idk)


----------



## Clox

Fallout 3 and Deadspace 1080P, I didn't see a size limitation so hope it's okay to post these in this size!


----------



## Marin




----------



## jpw007

Great game, except for all the friggin crashes!!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Great game, except for all the friggin crashes!!!!


think I only have had 2 crashes in 15hours playing!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Eh, I didn't care for FO3. Felt exactly like Oblivion to me. (which I hated)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Eh, I didn't care for FO3. Felt exactly like Oblivion to me. (which I hated)


Actually I like oblivion more! (spent like 300hours+ on it







)


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Vostro

^ What game?


----------



## Marin

Super Mutant glitch.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Marin




----------



## Deegan

Prince Of Persia


----------



## TnB= Gir

I like the detail put into the characters in PoP, but the textures look "meh"


----------



## Deegan

yeah its all cell shading. i have it maxed out. it sure is fun to play tho, and thats all i care about


----------



## CorporalAris

My brother started playing Mass Effect again, and it looks AWESOME. I forgot how great the graphics were in that game.


----------



## Marin

Like usual I'm extremely good. Only got bad karma once since I was forced too. Got the Ghoul mask and was good in the process.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Like usual I'm extremely good. Only got bad karma once since I was forced too. Got the Ghoul mask and was good in the process.


But did you get the stimpaks, caps and ammo?

Oh and funny thing, I did another quest after that and my karma is back to good


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


But did you get the stimpaks, caps and ammo?

Oh and funny thing, I did another quest after that and my karma is back to good










I got some caps from Tenpenny.


----------



## IIowa




----------



## Slinkey123

Yeah i know crysis has been posted like a gazillion times but here ya go







I got some graphics pack, cant remember what it was called. But it ran better than very high and looked better. I had like 26fps in this screen shot.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


Yeah i know crysis has been posted like a gazillion times but here ya go







I got some graphics pack, cant remember what it was called. But it ran better than very high and looked better. I had like 26fps in this screen shot.











What mods do you have to make it look like that?


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


What mods do you have to make it look like that?


just remembered. its called natural mod you can get it here


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


just remembered. its called natural mod you can get it here










Thanks


----------



## Marin

Crysis Warhead
DX10
Enthusiast
4xAA


----------



## go4life

1337


----------



## TnB= Gir

80C


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
80C










80C is nothing. My GT used to load at 101C in Crysis at 50% fan speed.









To stay on topic, I was messing around in Gmod recently. Made a little something....



















And while I'm posting pictures, here's a video of it.

Took most of them out in the first past. Ah, reminds me of the helicopter in 28 weeks later.


----------



## l337sft

Sorry for bad image quality.

Death Knight









My mage


----------



## Vostro

Just recently got back into the game and enjoying it very much!


----------



## Alwinp

Holy

all these menu's and tabs, isen't it confusing and uncomfortable?


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Holy

all these menu's and tabs, isen't it confusing and uncomfortable?

Its not as confusing as it looks







And you get used to it after a while xD


----------



## MnemonicSyntax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I just got it, so I haven't had any time to test it out yet.

Why did Bethesda make the dark side so much more powerful though?

The quest I did had a good and evil side, and heres how it ends up:

Evil: Ghoul mask, 2000+ caps, 50+ stimpaks, a mountain of ammo and weapons.
Good: 500 caps (maybe more, idk)

There's another "good" way to do that quest. Try to get the Tenpenny tenants to allow the Ghouls to live with them. If you succeed, you still get the Ghoul Mask, but I'm not sure of what else.

Also, _eventually_ this ending isn't a good one either, as the events from the "evil" ending happen here as well, but you don't get negative karma for it.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Holy

all these menu's and tabs, isen't it confusing and uncomfortable?

LOL it looks worse than it is. The resizing of photoshop doesnt help and all the names on the screen but its not as bad as you think. And I just got back into the game so my mods arent exactly tweaked how I want them...


----------



## Cataclysmo

The hell's he doing?

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zombievl0.png


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*












Is that east non-ladder? If so we should duel







.

Edit: Most likely my character will have serious trouble with yours though :/.


----------



## Duece22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *duece22*











this is my level 80 human mage on world of warcraft. If anyone plays, im in full 25 man tier 7. Also, those duplicates behind me are from a spell called mirror image.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlyFox*


Is that east non-ladder? If so we should duel







.

Edit: Most likely my character will have serious trouble with yours though :/.


Haha, we should PM you acct.


----------



## SugarySnack

Just a pic of my destroyer and a jump gate. I found this particular section of space extra beautiful







.

EvE Online


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*




Just a pic of my destroyer and a jump gate. I found this particular section of space extra beautiful







.


Name the game please.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Name the game please.










EVE Online


----------



## kimosabi

Ahh, i see. Thanks.


----------



## Radiix

Warhammer Online.

There was about 400 people attacking/defending the fortress a couple weeks ago. I had to turn my graphics all the way down to reduce the framerate lag.


----------



## Mr. Mister

How do you get screenshots from WoW that you took? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Darz

Program Files > World of Warcraft > Screenshots


----------



## Bryceb

Call of Duty 4 Zombie Mod








Crysis Warhead


----------



## awdrifter

Race Driver: Grid


----------



## CorporalAris

Left 4 Dead

I got bored and DID mess a bit in photoshop with these... I was really board, and was modding L4d and wanted them to look a bit cooler.


----------



## TnB= Gir

My second playthrough of the game. My first time playing with my new monitor.

I was blown away at how much better it looks at a higher res compared to my old monitor.


----------



## Marin

Crysis Warhead
DX10
Enthusiast
4xAA


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Felt like playing some Heroes of Might and Magic 3 yesterday.


----------



## bwoasis

World of Warcraft


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Left 4 Dead

I got bored and DID mess a bit in photoshop with these... I was really board, and was modding L4d and wanted them to look a bit cooler.


Paint redux


----------



## Kentsfield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*


World of Warcraft


Wooo, Howling Fjord pwns Warsong Hold.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

LOL nathris. +rep


----------



## go4life

nothing like zombie parties


----------



## The Fury




----------



## go4life

I miss TDU<3 I had 990 gamerpoints on my 360 in it


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


http://i40.tinypic.com/vhqw1.jpg


I kinda doubt you'll ever see this post, but I'm pretty sure you've picked the wrong aspect ratio. The game looks like it's stretched a little wider than it should be (or squashed, height-wise).

Maybe you're using a 16:10 aspect ratio when you should be using 16:9, or something along those lines..


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


paint redux











yes!


----------



## NCspecV81

L4D - WTH FRANCIS! GET A ROOM!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Paint redux











thats some pretty bad artifacts.


----------



## Kelethar

Crysis Warhead- 1440x900 Enthusiast 4xAA.









Civilization 4- 1680x1050 (resized to fit forums) Max Settings and Terrain Detail..









Fallout 3- 1680x1050 Ultra High Settings 8xAA/15xAF.









Counter-Strike:Source- 1680x1050 High Settings.









Garry's Mod 10- Goofing around with nuke: High Settings 1680x1050.


----------



## ChrisB17

Game- Portal, Best $5.00 I have ever spent. AWESOME GAME.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

LIESSSSS!!!

arg


----------



## kimosabi

STCC the game


----------



## TnB= Gir

I totally didn't kill the guard behind me.


----------



## kimosabi




----------



## mfb412

GTR2 with custom ENB config... wow


----------



## mfb412

oh yes, and my FPS are always 60 or 30 because i run the game with triple buffering / vsync combo


----------



## ACHILEE5

The two Air Craft below are mine








I got the Heli off of Ade, and the Plane off of 3dJim. Who both did the flight physics for the sim


























And them both in the flesh, in my pc room







Retired off


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
GTR with custom ENB config... wow

Can you help me get that please, thank you.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Can you help me get that please, thank you.

sorry but i cant, its private work


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I totally didn't kill the guard behind me. 










He's not dead, he's just checking out your package


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

No it's not.

Just googled it and got something.

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=12481

Liar.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


sorry but i cant, its private work


0_Âº

http://www.simracing-live.com/live/s..._by_GTR2addict

and for other games http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/doc_en.htm

Doom 3







TF2


----------



## killerhz




----------



## TnB= Gir

Holy film grain Batman.


----------



## nathris




----------



## S2000_Skyline12

It looks like someone busted a creamy one on bill gates' lawn.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Holy film grain Batman.











yeah ***'s with that?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*












why so much grain


----------



## AIpha

CoD4
Someone's Just lounging around









[email protected]


----------



## go4life

do you use a config or something? those textures look bad








fun pics though


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


do you use a config or something? those textures look bad








fun pics though











What you mean? Bad as in horrible? Or bad as in awesome?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


What you mean? Bad as in horrible? Or bad as in awesome?


not horrible, but they just don't look so good compared to how I have seen COD4!


----------



## kimosabi

It's a JPEG and it's 1024x768. Try saving them as PNG, AIpha, 1280x800 resolution.


----------



## AIpha

I saved them as PNG but to me they dont look any different >_> I'll take some tomorrow(later today) with my new resolution(1280x1024) and see if they look any better after i've made the PNG change.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I saved them as PNG but to me they dont look any different >_> I'll take some tomorrow(later today) with my new resolution(1280x1024) and see if they look any better after i've made the PNG change.


Maybe your Photoshare provider doesnt support PNG. My Photobucked didnt so I joined this: http://www.picturepush.com/


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I saved them as PNG but to me they dont look any different >_> I'll take some tomorrow(later today) with my new resolution(1280x1024) and see if they look any better after i've made the PNG change.


PNG doesn't compress an image like JPG does.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Maybe your Photoshare provider doesnt support PNG. My Photobucked didnt so I joined this: http://www.picturepush.com/


Take this advise.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

http://www.tinypic.org


----------



## Gabkicks




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
No it's not.

Just googled it and got something.

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=12481

Liar.

download that one, try it out, see if its like the one i posted :| the one i posted is from ayaxr, that i know, not available for download


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
0_Âº

http://www.simracing-live.com/live/s..._by_GTR2addict

and for other games http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/doc_en.htm

Doom 3


also, im not talking about ENB itself, im talking about the config


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
why so much grain























that looks like sandpaper


----------



## Fusion Racing

Test Drive Unlimited:


----------



## jpw007




----------



## jpw007

OMG! Just noticed that the previous post was my 300th!!!

AND

Deadspace is the only game i have ever seen whos screenshots actually show the SLI bar....normally its just an overlay that doesnt show in 99% of games' screenshots :/


----------



## kimosabi

You just had to put some rounds in those dangling nazi's didnt you? Lol couldnt resist myself either.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
that looks like sandpaper 

yeah


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Cataclysmo

Bioshock. One of the greatest games ever made.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Bioshock. One of the greatest games ever made.


That's subjective.


----------



## Darz

We had 3 hunters!


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Bioshock. One of the greatest games ever made.

The game play was so so, but the story was perfect.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mebby* 
The game play was so so, but the story was perfect.

yea thats what im sayin man. seriously that game was insane. i kept playing and i kept saying "ok after this level im getting off for today" but by the time the level was over, the story got more interesting and i didnt wanna stop.


----------



## mfb412

i freakin loved bioshock... the story and plot twists were fantastic


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i freakin loved bioshock... the story and plot twists were fantastic

I came

+rep for seeing what i saw in bioshock and for the fact that you're Portuguese also =P


----------



## TnB= Gir

Eh. It was decent IMO. Nothing that special.

The constant run around and grind pissed me off and was the reason I quit after Arcadia. Right when you're about to finish one mission "ZOMG PLOT TWIST" and you have to do over 9000 other remedial tasks just to finish the first mission even when the door was right in front of you the entire time. :\\


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Eh. It was decent IMO. Nothing that special.

The constant run around and grind pissed me off and was the reason I quit after Arcadia. Right when you're about to finish one mission "ZOMG PLOT TWIST" and you have to do over 9000 other remedial tasks just to finish the first mission even when the door was right in front of you the entire time. :


Like I would said it my self..


----------



## Mebby

Ahhh can't take screenshots of the games on my mac. Oh well, there only little games anyway.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


Ahhh can't take screenshots of the games on my mac. Oh well, there only little games anyway.


games on mac = I don't think I should say more before I get an infraction...


----------



## -Inferno

I just started playing BioShock again, I beat the game once, now i wanna see the other ending.

It's just a good game.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Eh. It was decent IMO. Nothing that special.

The constant run around and grind pissed me off and was the reason I quit after Arcadia. Right when you're about to finish one mission "ZOMG PLOT TWIST" and you have to do over 9000 other remedial tasks just to finish the first mission even when the door was right in front of you the entire time. :

ok well if it pleases you any, im reinstalling Mass Effect as we speak because i have been getting these really strong urges to play through it again


----------



## The Fury




----------



## -iceblade^

^ that must have been a fun run, that...

good work


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
^ that must have been a fun run, that...

good work









Your mind cannot comprehend the swearing that went into it









Good feeling to have completed it though


----------



## Flamin Pheonix

Yeh *cough* we did not start one of the levels over and over and over *cough* we didn't die THAT much.

(me being WolfGang)


----------



## jpw007

I love this game ^_^

the ambiance of it is so dramatic, disturbing and exciting all at once!


----------



## bron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
I just started playing BioShock again, I beat the game once, now i wanna see the other ending.

It's just a good game.

Too right -- and it's only Â£3.50 on Steam right now!


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 









Damn you got a big screen. :eek


----------



## Gabkicks

2 from rfactor. just cropped.


----------



## Clox

Replaying FO3 on a temp system. Looks okay and runs pretty decent on medium settings at 1280X1024 on a 7900GT, 40-60 FPS.


----------



## kimosabi

Sweetness! I might get another start at this game. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

See if you can spot whats wrong here


----------



## go4life

75 hours....


----------



## auditor

Yer i second that the time


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
See if you can spot whats wrong here










Freeroller had the least deaths.


----------



## mfb412

holy crap 75 hours.... wth took you so long?!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
holy crap 75 hours.... wth took you so long?!









My guess is that it's a bug...


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Sanders54

What game is that?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
What game is that?

Demigod.


----------



## ChrisB17

Gmod. Testing my new bomb pack.


----------



## awdrifter

Prince of Persia (2008)









Btw, does anyone knows how to solve this puzzle?








Thanks.


----------



## Nelson2011

nice pics


----------



## awdrifter

Prince of Persia (2008)
























Don't mean to post so much, but this game is just too stylish.


----------



## Unstableiser

I really don't like how the effects draw the characters lol. And is she looks like she belongs in ABBA, not the Middle East hundreds of years ago


----------



## CoolerMasterD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
The two Air Craft below are mine








I got the Heli off of Ade, and the Plane off of 3dJim. Who both did the flight physics for the sim


























And them both in the flesh, in my pc room







Retired off

















Those graphics are pretty intense


----------



## Rug

That's the first time I've done really well.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterD* 
Those graphics are pretty intense









Not really, they're panoramic photographs. You could probably max than on an 8400 GS.


----------



## go4life

Shake that ass for me lol


----------



## Nelson2011

I lol'ed


----------



## Twistacles

Battlefield 2 @ 1680x1050 All High x8 AA. Still fun and good looking game for 4 years.








farcry 2 @ 1680X1050 ultra high








Guitar hero 3 @ 1680x1050 ultra








WoW @ 1680x1050 all high 








Cod4 @ 1680x1050, max gfx


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


I lol'ed


me 2


----------



## Hellisforheroes

the amazing fallout 3


----------



## zacbrain

LEft 4 Dead 









loool

























*DID WE MAKE IT?
*


----------



## l337sft

I bought bioshock and beat it the same day. Very very very amazing game, cant wait for the next one.


----------



## infested999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
I bought bioshock and beat it the same day. Very very very amazing game, cant wait for the next one.

Pics or ****?


----------



## l337sft

i dont have any pics of bioshock, but ill post this instead.

I suck at this game, i die all the time way to fast lol ( on infected )


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
i dont have any pics of bioshock, but ill post this instead.

I suck at this game, i die all the time way to fast lol ( on infected )


Maybe if you stopped trying to pounce your own teammates?


----------



## Microsis

beer pong anyone?


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


beer pong anyone?











hahaha. i had so much fun with that game


----------



## gbrilliantq

*Prince of Persia*


----------



## Vostro




----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Maybe if you stopped trying to pounce your own teammates?









Haha nahh, he just looked cool so i took a screenie.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
hahaha. i had so much fun with that game

Beer pong or fallout 3?


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Beer pong or fallout 3?









Both


----------



## awdrifter

Prince of Persia (2008)


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterD* 
Those graphics are pretty intense









OMG that first picture is Abbey Park in Leicester


----------



## TnB= Gir

STOP - HAMMAH TIEM


----------



## Cataclysmo

Oblivion fully maxed out. Riding to Shadowmere.


----------



## awdrifter

Prince of Persia (2008)











Spoiler: May be an ending spoiler


----------



## aroc91

L4D Resized from 1920x1200. All maxed 2xAA 4xAF

Zombie--->














<---me


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*


Oblivion fully maxed out. Riding to Shadowmere.





shadowmere is so cute


----------



## DeaDLocK

Fallout 3...

Male character called Ronan sitting at bar in Megaton...


Female character called Layla with a nice pose for us with her big ass sniper...


Another view of Layla with sniper


----------



## AntiTalent

First one's Fallout3, second is from the Wipeout HD demo (PS3), I know this is in PCGames, but I was playing around with photo mode and it was easy enough to transfer over.


----------



## IIowa




----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Very reminiscent of FEAR











You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.

Life must suck if you're always this negative.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.

<_< loooool


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 
You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.

For the record. Zombie Panic (The original mod for Half Life.) was the first mod which had someone play as a zombie that would infect other human players.


----------



## ubernewhacks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
STOP - HAMMAH TIEM



















Is this a MMO or no?


----------



## TnB= Gir

No it is not an MMO.

There is a single player mode, and a multiplayer with support for up to 5v5.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.


the zombie mod in css can go to sleep..

L4D is WAAAAAAAAAAAAY much better...

And like legendaryc said, Zombie panic was first


----------



## TnB= Gir

Mr. Gnome and I killing antlions.










Well gee, who's that on the bridge to the right of Mr. Gnome?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

TnB who on earth is that guy in the cowboy hat? he isn't in the game nor is he a rebel.. you playing a mod?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
TnB who on earth is that guy in the cowboy hat? he isn't in the game nor is he a rebel.. you playing a mod?

yeah its a mod, he said it


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
TnB who on earth is that guy in the cowboy hat? he isn't in the game nor is he a rebel.. you playing a mod?

funfactory mod mans


----------



## Zooby65

Half Life 2 with FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 9.5.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


I know this one is a little rough on my rig, but if I crank some settings down to low it'll run.












I wanna try FakeFactory, but i dont wanna spend all that time DL'ing crap for a game ive played through so many times....


----------



## mfb412

WOW that looks aweosme.... how can i get the fakefactory mod??


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


WOW that looks aweosme.... how can i get the fakefactory mod??











http://halflife2.filefront.com/files...ion=desc#files

its in there









EDIT** Actually im lying, only V8 is in there >.<


----------



## yellowtoblerone

3x 22inchers ftw


----------



## KClaisse

Just fooling around with some cheats for funzies.









I still have the original game on disc somewhere in my collection.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


3x 22inchers ftw


crappers you just made me jealous i want to sim with 3x monitors >.<


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


crappers you just made me jealous i want to sim with 3x monitors >.<


only bad thing with stuff like that is the resolution is way to high, so you need 5x 4870x2 to run new games at resolutions like that


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


You mean Very reminiscent of CS:S zombie mod, Because that is exactly what they did. They made a mod a full game and sold it for $50.


Clearly you have never played both

CS:S Zombie mod / Zombie Panic are nothing like each other, IMO


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


only bad thing with stuff like that is the resolution is way to high, so you need 5x 4870x2 to run new games at resolutions like that










depends, sims like GTRevo and GTR2 arent that demanding, and you dont have to run all monitors at full res


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


depends, sims like GTRevo and GTR2 arent that demanding, and you dont have to run all monitors at full res


Yeah I know that, but you don't only play sims.. so when you put up crysis or far cry 2 and similar it will be baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Yeah I know that, but you don't only play sims.. so when you put up crysis or far cry 2 and similar it will be baaaaaaaaaaad










woop, go4life, you should know lets say... 2400x600 with 2Xaa is fairly acceptable for you 4870 X'2s xD


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
woop, go4life, you should know lets say... 2400x600 with 2Xaa is fairly acceptable for you 4870 X'2s xD

lol no xD

I play 1680x1050 with 4xAA







no need for more


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol no xD

I play 1680x1050 with 4xAA







no need for more










you do realise 2400x600 is just 800x600 across 3 monitors right?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Assassin's Creed 
1920x1200
8x AA
16x AF
All detail turned up
Plays silky smooth! FPS are low due to recording a video at the same time


----------



## IIowa




----------



## TnB= Gir

Wait. DX10 with an x1950 pro?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Should i be remembering that Cysishead screenshot from a few pages back?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wait. DX10 with an x1950 pro?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Should i be remembering that Cysishead screenshot from a few pages back?










Picture was posted by Kelethar on page 56.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Thought so >.>

EVE - a pretty darn old screenie too


----------



## Mebby

Your going to put people off eve with screenys that old.


----------



## Brutuz

I never got how people liked Dead Space, I found it really boring.

Might try and get a IV screeny soon.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Crysis Warhead
DX10
*Enthusiast*
4xAA



what is this "Enthusiast" you speak of...


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


what is this "Enthusiast" you speak of...


Very High equivalent in Crysis Warhead.


----------



## kkbob33

I am using my custom made System.cfg file running in DX9.

Dx10 runs terrible with these ATI cards. probably because of a driver issue.

I get about 50 frames average with HD48xx Xfire

If your interested in the config just check my sig.


----------



## nathris




----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 


















Is that modded? If so what mods?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


Is that modded? If so what mods?


Na, no mods. I got that suit after finishing the game once.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
Na, no mods. I got that suit after finishing the game once.

oh cool


----------



## itslogz

Took this COD4 screenshot right on time, im just now playing cod4 single player, never played it and had it for so long lol


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Took this COD4 screenshot right on time, im just now playing cod4 single player, never played it and had it for so long lol


Your life isn't complete until you beat CoD4. The Multiplayer may have grown into a nade fest, but the single player. It's perfect.


----------



## smashingpunk007

Loved this one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 









These are nice too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Test Drive Unlimited:





Here's a few of mine. I edit them though.

Racing games:
GTR Evo








CRC2k5









World Racing 2
















GRID


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 










Lol Nubz??? what are kids becoming theese days


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
more tri monitor gaming:



lol, that is too wide xD

But looks fun! How is it to game on?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

lvl5 triple C with 4xAA (JPeg can shove it, and this monitor can too)


----------



## smashingpunk007

Scenery from Day of Defeat Source, sometimes I just look around the maps sort of like a tourist would with a photo camera







.



















And I use demos to get good shots.


----------



## awdrifter

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## darklighthim

A couple of PES 2009 screenshots which i took from the demo but i now have the full game (modded of course) so may take some screens of to compare.


----------



## Anth0789

TF2!


----------



## IIowa




----------



## go4life

hey, how is the COD4 zombie mod? Is it worth to try?


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey, how is the COD4 zombie mod? Is it worth to try?

Yes it is


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lemondrips* 
Yes it is









ok thanks







Il try it out later


----------



## awdrifter

Test Drive Unlimited (modded 350Z model)


----------



## nathris

Gmod 10


----------



## smashingpunk007

Those are some sweet shots awdrifter, I need to reinstall TDU.

Here's a couple from World Racing 2


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Test Drive Unlimited (modded 350Z model)

















That perfectly good car is ruined thanks to that Boing 757 wing


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l* 
That perfectly good car is ruined thanks to that Boing 757 wing

Lol I thought it stood *Bong* 757 rofl


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l* 
That perfectly good car is ruined thanks to that Boing 757 wing

I'm trying to make the drift look. It's the same style wing drifters use.


----------



## itslogz

GTAIV Multiplayer with G|F.E.A.D|Killa









GTAIV Single random shot


----------



## awdrifter

Test Drive Unlimited (modded Audi R8 model)

























40" rims.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IIowa* 









lol I can't see it being much fun if you're all camping up there but it is a funny sight to see 29 Marines in that small a tower.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
40" rims.


















lol









how the hell did you make that big rim?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol









how the hell did you make that big rim?










It's a glitch. I tried to put Brabus rims on the R8 (which replaces the Noble M14).


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


It's a glitch. I tried to put Brabus rims on the R8 (which replaces the Noble M14).


I see









Never liked the Noble to well, so hurray for R8


----------



## Penicilyn

Some friends and I goofing off in Shaun White.


----------



## Penicilyn

24 hour bump


----------



## awdrifter

Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## l337sft




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Mebby

What ship is that?

Supper sexy.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


Some friends and I goofing off in Shaun White.

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/3056/73285646xh8.jpg


Why does the image look so squished?


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Why does the image look so squished?


Shaun white was a rough port. The game only supports widescreen and I'm running it on a standard aspect monitor so it gets some pretty harsh black bars on it. Looks better ingame I swear but it's still annoying.


----------



## -Inferno

What do you do in shaun white? It looks like you can just go like Free Roam or something. Which would be cool.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
What do you do in shaun white? It looks like you can just go like Free Roam or something. Which would be cool.

Exactly, it's completely sandbox. You can do whatever you want.

Me and my buds just freeroam down one of the four mountains, there are challenges placed all over the mountain to do to get cash to buy new gear.


----------



## -Inferno

That sounds really cool actually. How do you get back up the mountain though?


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


That sounds really cool actually. How do you get back up the mountain though?


You can warp around, or there is a helicopter to take you to the top. Oh and there are chairlifts.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mebby*


What ship is that?

Supper sexy.


That is a Polaris Inspector Frigate. Not available to normal players...


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*












I played the demo on PSN and thought the game was actually pretty fun! I thought about picking it up. Since I have only played the demo how is the actual game?


----------



## SLeeZeY

San Andreas (model tests from my old Essex Mod) The 370 Grays to Romford bus + Arthur Folwer Ballas + Wigga.

































For some reason photobucket smooshed the quality up :S









Haha the censor code won't let the Arthur Folwer pic post, C&P fill obvious word in


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I played the demo on PSN and thought the game was actually pretty fun! I thought about picking it up. Since I have only played the demo how is the actual game?


Amazing, buy it. Now haha.


----------



## microsnakey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


San Andreas (model tests from my old Essex Mod) The 370 Grays to Romford bus + Arthur Folwer Ballas + Wigga.










Haha the censor code won't let the Arthur Folwer pic post, C&P fill obvious word in










I was doing an Arriva texture for one of my busses in SA


----------



## SLeeZeY

Haha you actually bothered with the seat covers *amazement*

+rep.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## TnB= Gir

You level up pretty fast, I haven't been playing that long at all.


----------



## MakubeX

One of the nicest looking place in Mirror's Edge:


----------



## TnB= Gir

Man, the Mirrors Edge box has been sitting here the past few days staring me down. But I have to wait until my 4870 gets here to play it.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge* 
It says "GT| MarineRevenge - 21 - 1" incase you can't read it









Yous callin me illiritated fool?


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Yous callin me illiritated fool?










lol









the numbers are hard to read cause of the color scheme.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*


lol









the numbers are hard to read cause of the color scheme.


Hehe, I know, just joking.


----------



## mfb412

have some crysis


----------



## dskina

L4D type map in TF2:


























Crazy Donkey Kong map:


























Oh, what's this?


----------



## NrGx

Rainbow 6: Vegas 2 that I got for $9.99 off Steam. So far the graphics look alright and the game play is decent.




Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: All Maximum


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Rainbow 6: Vegas 2 that I got for $9.99 off Steam. So far the graphics look alright and the game play is decent.
Original Size: 1920x1080
Settings: All Maximum


Cool, I got it on Steam today, too.









Waiting for my bro to finish download it so we can play coop. Sadly, with the connection he currently has available, I'm gonna have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## zacbrain

RSLV 2


----------



## grunion

ZB how do you like your 4870?


----------



## Alwinp

I completed that game already on realistic.

I want a sequal, its the best FPS game ive played in years other then HL2


----------



## unrly

Digging the R6V2 shots. I'll be picking that one up once my RMA comes back


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
ZB how do you like your 4870?

i like it a bunch, i just need a better cpu, but im getting my
ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe 790fx soon


----------



## Section-9




----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


I completed that game already on realistic.

I want a sequal, its the best FPS game ive played in years other then HL2


I have to agree. The team AI is so good. The action is amazing. The controls are great and I'm overall pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Takendown2

Sry i just couldnt resist posting this awesome crysis screenshot with the graphics mod i put on it recently


----------



## Takendown2

low strife, do u mind sharing those mods on crysis warhead?


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


low strife, do u mind sharing those mods on crysis warhead?


Forum:
http://crymod.com/forums.php

I used my own custom config, but here is a better one:
http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=13790


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Takendown2* 
Sry i just couldnt resist posting this awesome crysis screenshot with the graphics mod i put on it recently

the screen i posted on the other page is with the same mod, just different config >.>


----------



## Section-9

*



























*


----------



## IIowa

Notice the necros name. I love D2 ppl.


----------



## ChrisB17

/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\
Best game ever. And best avatar ever.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


////////
Best game ever. And best avatar ever.










Quoted for the Truth.


----------



## kkbob33




----------



## Threefeet

You wouldn't believe the frame rates I'm getting ...









BTW I browsed this cap from Google, please delete if necessary!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Vista in 16bit color?

You fail at life.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Vista in 16bit color?

You fail at life.


Read my post, I Googled that image.

Besides, I wouldn't touch Vista with a barge pole


----------



## paquitox

FarCry2...burn baby burn!!!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Read my post, I Googled that image.

Besides, I wouldn't touch Vista with a barge pole










You fail for getting an image 16bit color


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


You fail for getting an image 16bit color


I assure you that any further image based jokes I make will be in glorious 32 bit to ensure the maximum effect is reached


----------



## IIowa

Diablo2 East NL


----------



## Threefeet

Let me be the first to add an Xbox screenie, no flames please!









I call this one "Master Cup" lol


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Let me be the first to add an Xbox screenie, no flames please!









I call this one "Master Cup" lol











I'll be second since I used to be a Halo fiend.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Let me be the first to add an Xbox screenie, no flames please!









I call this one "Master Cup" lol


ouch....

Halo 3 multiplayer was kinda fun! (but to easy..)

anyways, nice pic









EDIT: exileschild, why have you bought COD4 both to pc and xbox? lol


----------



## Unstableiser

*PC* games thread.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


*PC* games thread.


If the OP wants to change it to a PC games *only* thread they can, as it stands the rules don't state any particular format must be used.

Just thought it was a nice screenie to share









EDIT :: Here's a cap of a weird little place I found in Crysis Warhead


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


*PC* games thread.


Yet *both* topics simply say Screenshot of your games, not your PC games.


----------



## Unstableiser

It was just a quip.

Seriously are people so used to complete gits on the internet they take me for one too? A quip you bloody tit's! PC game isn't in this title, that is the _old_ one.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


It was just a quip.

Seriously are people so used to complete gits on the internet they take me for one too? A quip you bloody tit's! PC game isn't in this title, that is the _old_ one.


... Well, you said it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I used to be into Halo 1 on PC, but lost interest since Halo 2 Vista royally sucked.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


... Well, you said it.


I said it as a quip







A joke?

Um, if you found my last screenhots a bit weird that is because It's the same shot 3 times over but each one closer to the guy flying in the air. I didn't know which one captured it best so I used them all


----------



## Kamakazi

Thread once again purged of screenshots with no game title.


----------



## C.Jackson

The scenery is the best thing about Crysis. No special config, just plain ole' Crysis (DX9 _Very High_). Resized from 3840x2160.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I wish there were night time outside missions in Warhead.


----------



## C.Jackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I wish there were night time outside missions in Warhead.










I haven't played Warhead yet, is it worth the $30?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C.Jackson*


I haven't played Warhead yet, is it worth the $30?


Definitely. It's not the best game ever, but it's fun. And there's no annoying zero grav level.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

finished GTA 4


















love that fact that after you beat it, you can stil roam around. unlike another game i played *cough* fallout *cough*


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


finished GTA 4

love that fact that after you beat it, you can stil roam around. unlike another game i played *cough* fallout *cough*


That was a pain in the ass wasn't it








Just finished Fallout yesterday and want more...


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
exileschild, why have you bought COD4 both to pc and xbox? lol


The one for the 360 was given to me through Christmas gift exchange last year. My brother wanted to play it so bad that he decided to buy it for the 360...when I clearly said I wanted it for PC. lol Of course, being more of a PC gamer led me to buy a copy. I actually bought it New Years eve when I didn't go to a New Years party because I'm too









The End









EDIT: Just to clarify, Christmas '07 lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ummm

Link


----------



## Section-9




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I didnt even know the fear 2 demo was OUT, may have to try it if its public...


----------



## TnB= Gir

It is on Steam right now.


----------



## MakubeX

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin demo (at a reasonable size







):


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
I didnt even know the fear 2 demo was OUT, may have to try it if its public...

Yea it's public, go get it.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin demo (at a reasonable size









):






































Honestly, is it any good? Looks great! How does it run? Download limit is almost maxed out, don't want to waste 1.8G. Cheers.


----------



## -iceblade^

man those Crysis Nighttime Screens were nice

i have a few...

first up, *Fallout 3*



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!































and then we have *Sins of a solar Empire*










*Left 4 Dead*









and finally, a bit of *GTA IV*


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*


Honestly, is it any good? Looks great! How does it run? Download limit is almost maxed out, don't want to waste 1.8G. Cheers.


Runs very well on my rig at 1600x1200 with everything maxed out and 2xAA. With the fps I'm getting I could easily run it with higher AA but still haven't tried. The demo is fun, but very short. Looks like it'll be a cool game.


----------



## mfb412

wow im loving the FEAR 2 demo, played thtough it like 5 times already, will get some screens, maxed, 1680x1050 with 2XAA and 8X AF


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
wow im loving the FEAR 2 demo, played thtough it like 5 times already, will get some screens, maxed, 1680x1050 with 2XAA and 8X AF

I didn't even know there was a demo out! *Downloading*









Only found out recently as well that the original FEAR's multiplayer is free to download


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Got these playing with video capture in a window.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Royaltramp

*Oblivion* - 1440x900, All settings max, HDR on, 16xQ AA, 16x AF, Supersampling









*Counter-Strike: Source* - 1440x900, All settings max, HDR on, 16xQ AA, 16x AF









-Matt


----------



## mfb412

FEAR 2 - project origin beta, resized from 1680x1050 with 2XAA and 8XAF








































































guess who did what with what on this one x)


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Your in game brightness looks WAYYYY too high...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Agreed.

You lied on the brightness test at the beginning. Bad!


----------



## mfb412

yes i know, ive been playing it with less brightness... il go take some more with less shiny


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## TheHoff

FEAR 2










OMG I can't wait till this comes out. It's AMAZING!!


----------



## bwoasis

Fallout 3


----------



## Section-9

(Resized from 1920x1080)


----------



## NrGx

Playing through this for the second time and it still is the best looking game ever. Bar none.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## arkheii

Armored Core on a PS2 emulator. My brother gave our PS2 away without asking me first.


----------



## Unstableiser

My new model mercenary army, coupled with some of the greatest generals to come out of my empire, is a deady concoction.
Added a couple of pics of men flying everywhere again, this is the theme my screeshots all seem to be taking.


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 










My new model mercenary army, coupled with some of the greatest generals to come out of my empire, is a deady concoction.
Added a couple of pics of men flying everywhere again, this is the theme my screeshots all seem to be taking.









now that looks fun!







name the game


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
now that looks fun!







name the game









total war?

Mirrors edge:

























mass effect:


----------



## go4life

could be! Nice shots to








Sadly my Mirrors edge crashes all the time, so now im on level 3 or 4 something, and I can't get further, because my game crashes at the same spot all the time


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry I forgot. Yes it is Medieval 2 Total War.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Sorry I forgot. Yes it is Medieval 2 Total War.

ok, thanks


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
could be! Nice shots to








Sadly my Mirrors edge crashes all the time, so now im on level 3 or 4 something, and I can't get further, because my game crashes at the same spot all the time









you turn off physx?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
you turn off physx?

yep.. I tried to re-install to, but no result! Anyone else having this problem?:/


----------



## paquitox

Bioshock:


----------



## t3lancer2006

24 hour bump


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
24 hour bump


----------



## t3lancer2006

Didn't want to lose this great thread


----------



## Darius Silver

Left 4 Dead. Having a little fun with explosives. XD

*Edit* I have one with the whole roof full of propane tanks, but when I shot them my computer froze... Need more overclocks I guess XD

Attachment 95506

Attachment 95507

Attachment 95508

Attachment 95509

Attachment 95510


----------



## MaXiMiUS

I don't really have much space left on this computer (60GB temporary hard drive) so pretty much all I have installed is Crysis, Crysis Warhead and World of Warcraft.

Currently on my second play through (on Delta) of Crysis


----------



## mr.derp

Settings?


----------



## mfb412

needs moar res/AA


----------



## mfb412

have some modded GTR2
























eau rouge <3


----------



## MaXiMiUS

Another Crysis screenshot:








Settings are CCC 2.21 Level 4 (High) -- vsync & triple buffering on.

I'm not bothering with Anti Aliasing.. too big a FPS hit to be worth it.

Click here for more info on my settings..


----------



## Darius Silver

Just finished an awesome fun L4D VS game. First round we were down by 5, second was tied, third we were down by 3, forth down by about 1000~ ish (tank







), and the round total after the fifth is shown below.

Attachment 95521

On the last round I manged to incap one of their guys JUST before he got onto the plane (and it took off), where as all 4 of us survived on our turn. Just enough to make it a draw XD


----------



## mfb412

dead space and FEAR 2 demo (not in order)


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## MaXiMiUS

I think I'm going to try CCC 2.21 Level 5 config.. Crysis runs smooth enough at Level 4 for me to want.. more.

Edit: *WOW* was that ever a good idea. The colors are SO much more vivid now.. and motion blur is sexy as hell.

I can't really get a screenshot of the motion blur.. but here's some vivid color for you.










Compare it to one of my last 2 screenshots (page 84) to see how vivid it is


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaXiMiUS* 
I think I'm going to try CCC 2.21 Level 5 config.. Crysis runs smooth enough at Level 4 for me to want.. more.

Edit: *WOW* was that ever a good idea. The colors are SO much more vivid now.. and motion blur is sexy as hell.

I can't really get a screenshot of the motion blur.. but here's some vivid color for you.

http://www.tehupload.com/uploads/987...enShot0002.jpg

Compare it to one of my last 2 screenshots (page 84) to see how vivid it is









what kind of frames ya getting with that 4830?

I tried the level 5 config and got some pretty stable rates. stays over 30fps (for the most part) in the first level at 1680x1050 with the setup listed in my sig. looks beautiful and plays better than very high does.

Seems to work better than the custom config i made a while ago. l think i will use this one for now


----------



## MaXiMiUS

I get 33FPS average in the GPU benchmark on Level 5. Runs very smoothly.

DirectX9 helps, too. DirectX10 with Level 5 is a good 3-5FPS loss compared to DirectX9 for me.


----------



## XAslanX

Legendary:


----------



## -iceblade^

is the game any good?

i saw it get horrible reviews but those can't always be trusted


----------



## Luda

wow... that looks intense... now youve got me curious on how good it is


----------



## Unstableiser

I found radioactive c0ckroaches







.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
is the game any good?

i saw it get horrible reviews but those can't always be trusted


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
wow... that looks intense... now youve got me curious on how good it is


I am having a blast with this game, best single player FPS I've played since BioShock (haven't touched multiplayer yet). The reviews are wrong, I'd rate it a 9/10 just for the sheer uniqueness of it, think Doom 3, HL2, and Bioshock rolled into one. So if you can find it at target for $13 it's well worth it!


----------



## nathris

I downloaded the trial, I haven't had a chance to run it on my PC, but it runs alright on my laptop.

I tried out the max settings, and it was a slide show, but it still looks pretty decent. This is the animation for my ranger going into stealth, it looks really nice in real time.










The engine is also surprisingly advanced...

This screenshot is running the same settings as before, you can see the full stealth effect now, but you can reduce the resolution and viewing area of the 3d portion without affecting the HUD! I wish Crysis could do that...


----------



## Syrillian

Kinda OT....

*Aslan*, how are the controls (Legendary)?

I was hearbroken when the reviews came out (Users too) and it was torn to pieces.... I was so looking foward it...


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Kinda OT....

*Aslan*, how are the controls (Legendary)?

I was hearbroken when the reviews came out (Users too) and it was torn to pieces.... I was so looking foward it...

Standrad WASD controls, keys can be changed to your liking.

This part was fun:


----------



## CorporalAris

I thought it's main fault was the fact that it was extremely linear.


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
I thought it's main fault was the fact that it was extremely linear.

sometimes its nice to sit back, and be told what to do and where to go, and just enjoying blowing **** up, and take in the scenery.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XAslanX* 
Standrad WASD controls, keys can be changed to your liking.

This part was fun:


... hurm... that looks fing sweet... and hella shiny.... i think im gonna have to pick this up.... especially if what your holding is a nuke... i love nukes


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
sometimes its nice to sit back, and be told what to do and where to go, and just enjoying blowing **** up, and take in the scenery.

Ain't that da Truth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
... hurm... that looks fing sweet... and hella shiny.... i think im gonna have to pick this up.... especially if what your holding is a nuke... i love nukes

...and that too.


----------



## Marlaman

Ok so i did not enlarge this picture of spore for a reason. my creature looks mighty strange. of course designed at the end of the 1st stage since i seem to only play that one repeatedly.

if needed i'll take it down but i laughed my @ss off at how it turned out because i did not choose the skin color!
enjoy!


----------



## l337sft

i like how it says " welcome to land " lol


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marlaman* 
Ok so i did not enlarge this picture of spore for a reason. my creature looks mighty strange. of course designed at the end of the 1st stage since i seem to only play that one repeatedly.

if needed i'll take it down but i laughed my @ss off at how it turned out because i did not choose the skin color!
enjoy!

Hehe, Sporn


----------



## Luda




----------



## dskina




----------



## LuminatX




----------



## NrGx

This game is pretty freaky at times. So far quite fun.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*





Couldn't they have just used a pen to write that?

Horror games are silly.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


Couldn't they have just used a pen to write that?

Horror games are silly.


Obviously they didn't have a pen and they had to use their bloody amputated hands to write it.


----------



## headcracker

So many screenshots with no game name READ THE MOFO OP !!!!!!!!! include the game name. also the thread starter never deletes these like he said he would. am done with this thread. cba with people who can't read. :/ . pity


----------



## Luda

most games are pretty obvious, there have only been 1 or 2 where i was unsure


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penicilyn*


Couldn't they have just used a pen to write that?

Horror games are silly.


Very creepy shot. Is the game available on Steam?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evontroy*


Very creepy shot. Is the game available on Steam?


Indeed it is, for the paltry sum of 45 euronicles.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 









you are really making me want to play Far Cry 2 again with those pics


----------



## TnB= Gir

Man if only GTA4 had an option for extra physics through PhysX. That would just make the explosions so much more awesome than they already are.


----------



## go4life

hey gir what settings do you run it at now? how is the fps compared to your old gts?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey gir what settings do you run it at now? how is the fps compared to your old gts?

Everything at the highest setting with view and detail distance at 50.

I'd say my FPS improved by about about 5 on average. The game isn't that GPU dependent.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Everything at the highest setting with view and detail distance at 50.

I'd say my FPS improved by about about 5 on average. *The game isn't that GPU dependent.*

ok, cool









Yeah, tell me about it.... Wonder how a 4.5ghz i7 would do in this game


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ok, cool









Yeah, tell me about it.... Wonder how a 4.5ghz i7 would do in this game









I think an i7 gets ~10FPS more than a Q6600 clock for clock in GTA4.


----------



## kimosabi

lol Gir, I take it you like explotions.


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol, I just noticed something in one of my screenshots.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I think an i7 gets ~10FPS more than a Q6600 clock for clock in GTA4.

hmm, could be!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hmm, could be!

It's actually even more than that.

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...PU_benchmarks/


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
It's actually even more than that.

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...PU_benchmarks/

wow! Now I see why my fps is so lousy in IV.....


----------



## Brutuz

Hey people, remember the rules that you have to have the title in the game, that game that XAslanX and Luda posted looks great but I have no idea what the name is... (Worked out at least ONE is Tomb Raider)


----------



## Bartmasta

Cod4


----------



## go4life

lol why do people write stuff like that in chat?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Oh man, I love GTA4.









Check out the on cop flying while on fire!


----------



## go4life

I believe I can flyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *AAAAAAAAAHHHH HOLY CRAP IM BURNING!!!!*

splatt..


----------



## -iceblade^

lol nice







pity the cars take too long to explode in IV. makes using them as weapons too much hassle

here are some shots of Fallout 3



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















^ loved that sequence

and here are some shots of teh Fallout 3 DLC: Operation Anchorage


















liking this DLC so far. runs well and it feels different. more like Crysis / Far Cry 2 in terms of gameplay... not to mention it is beautiful


----------



## TnB= Gir

I agree with the comment about the cars. They take way too long to explode if they're just on their own. But once you get them all jammed in together...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I agree with the comment about the cars. They take way too long to explode if they're just on their own. But once you get them all jammed in together...











boom.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*











^ loved that sequence


"" Democracy is non-negotiable. ""

My favourite sequence from the whole game









EDIT :: Hid the image as requested. For shame to those who haven't played it yet


----------



## Luda

take the screen shot out of your quote three feet, thats DEFINATLY a massive spoiler


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## yellowtoblerone

i love this guy's face:


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


i love this guy's face:




Remember to put Grand Theft Auto 4 in your title.


----------



## Gillos

WEBSITE








*"Best MMORPG, Best video game I have ever played."*




.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

*The Witcher and Grid*


----------



## Penicilyn

Man oh man I loved the Witcher. I hope a sequel comes out soon.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Man oh man I loved the Witcher. I hope a sequel comes out soon.

it wasn't perfect


----------



## mfb412

modded crysis


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


it wasn't perfect


no game is perfect is it?

The closest game too perfect must be Mass Effect!
The story, the feelings, the graphics, the love...

One of the best games ever in my opinion









(The witcher is quite good too







)


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## go4life

man I cant wait to try IV when my quad comes! will be a lot of ss then


----------



## -iceblade^

oh you'll love it. it really runs well with a quad


----------



## go4life

yeah, thats what I heard! Wish netshop could be a little faster to send my quad though... I hate waiting lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
no game is perfect is it?

The closest game too perfect must be Mass Effect!
The story, the feelings, the graphics, the love...

One of the best games ever in my opinion









(The witcher is quite good too







)

not mass effect, that game was good but too short

btw I loved witcher, i've tried to replay the enhanced version but just couldn't get into it due to some of the bugs


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


not mass effect, that game was good but too short

btw I loved witcher, i've tried to replay the enhanced version but just couldn't get into it due to some of the bugs


hmm.. Even if it was too short, I still think it is one of the most perfect games!

thats the sad thing with the witcher, too many bugs..


----------



## TnB= Gir

It looks really jaggy, but it looks a lot better in game. I'm using x4AA. Just doesn't show in the screenshots.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hmm.. Even if it was too short, I still think it is one of the most perfect games!

thats the sad thing with the witcher, too many bugs..


Controls and 1 crash with Witcher for me that was it. Only thing I didn't like was to many secondary things to get lost in. I have replayed it about 4 times with different choices and it makes for interest.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Controls and 1 crash with Witcher for me that was it. Only thing I didn't like was to many secondary things to get lost in. I have replayed it about 4 times with different choices and it makes for interest.


I had many fps problems when it came out, haven't tried it on my x2 yet, but I will do it later.

Also many crashes..

controls where a little messy yeah, not the best ever


----------



## Threefeet

Great cap, Gir!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Just playing around with the Hall of Mirrors effect.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Just playing around with the Hall of Mirrors effect.


Are you out of the map or something? That's the NoDraw effect, right?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Are you out of the map or something? That's the NoDraw effect, right?

I am not out of the map, the map is just unfinished.

It is the Hall of Mirrors effect, but it is caused by the no draw texture and some of it is due to leaks to the outside void. I havent even tried to seal the level yet as it is really just to practice more or less and it wont compile with the cordon feature on.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
I am not out of the map, the map is just unfinished.

It is the Hall of Mirrors effect, but it is caused by the no draw texture and some of it is due to leaks to the outside void. I havent even tried to seal the level yet as it is really just to practice more or less and it wont compile with the cordon feature on.









lol okay cool. You just getting into hammer, or what?


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
lol okay cool. You just getting into hammer, or what?

Nah Ive been playing with it for 2 years or so. I prefer it to alot of the others I have used. Alot more fun, but also alot more difficult.

Im starting to learn some newer stuff and I am just making this map to "keep fresh" because I have a contract that I have to use Hammer for that will come back into play in a few weeks. I just dont want to forget stuff while I am cramming new knowledge in.









The thread with the pics of that map are below. Not the Hall of Mirrors ones.









http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...ing-fresh.html


----------



## NCspecV81

me be the first???? =o) Burnout Paradise.


----------



## mfb412

yes you be the first


----------



## go4life

is it bikes in paradise?









I have to buy that now! hehe


----------



## mfb412

i was just thinking that


----------



## Anth0789

Thats got to hurt:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Thats got to hurt:

LOL nice


----------



## P?P?!

compressed because of photobucket put you get the idea


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Sukach

Ohh Mass Effect looks cool. I've been thinking about buying it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
Ohh Mass Effect looks cool. I've been thinking about buying it.

Think no more. It just got lowered to $20 on Steam. That's an ABSOLUTE STEAL.

I can honestly say it is my most favorite game of all time.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Think no more. It just got lowered to $20 on Steam. That's an ABSOLUTE STEAL.

I can honestly say it is my most favorite game of all time.

Still â‚¬44.99 in Europe


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah I think I may pick it up as well.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Think no more. It just got lowered to $20 on Steam. That's an ABSOLUTE STEAL.

I can honestly say it is my most favorite game of all time.

Yeah it's an amazing game, though not as heavy on the RPG as say..KoTOR.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Think no more. It just got lowered to $20 on Steam. That's an ABSOLUTE STEAL.

I can honestly say it is my most favorite game of all time.

WHAT!? Its 45€ here!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
WHAT!? Its 45â‚¬ here!

Well the United States IS the only country that matters.







I'm kidding


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Well the United States IS the only country that matters.







I'm kidding

I want to move there... cheap food, cheap hardware, nice watercooling shops, cool people....

what do Norway have? High prices, its damn cold here, crap service, 1 shop that sells watercooling..........

Think I need to move


----------



## MaXiMiUS

[Left click for a 1.67MB PNG instead of the JPG]


Game: Sins of a Solar Empire.

I'm Light Green, my (pathetic) enemy is Dark Green.

The purple ships are my allies. I plan to backstab them later though. My main excuse for that is A: They won't help me kill the dark green ships, and B: They hate my one ally who -will- attack the dark green ships. So, yeah. They're next on my "to slaughter" list.

PS: I've been playing the same game for 10 hours 47 minutes now, over the course of 3 days









Edit: Oh yeah, I held down ALT for this screenshot. Normally those red lines and circles don't show up. The red circles are my capital ships' range [I think?], and the red lines go from my ships to their current targets.

This game makes me wish I had a Quad-Core CPU. Regardless of how high or low I set my graphical settings I get from 10-20FPS, due to the *huge* number of ships involved. The fleet you see in this screenshot (light green) is only about half the number of ships I control.


----------



## Luda

Devil May Cry 4

























Gorey version of the previous image


----------



## grunion




----------



## nathris

Yo dawg, we herd u were ******* trash, so we put some ******* trash in yo car, so now u can be ******* trash in yo ******* trash!










I'm going to be picking up this game tomorrow. I would but it online, but its $40 CAD at Futureshop, and EA is charging $40 USD PLUS $5 just so I can re-download it


----------



## kimosabi

What game is this?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
What game is this?

Burnout: Paradise


----------



## NrGx

Crysis



And some Burnout Paradise (by the way Nspec, I believe I was the first; check the Burnout Paradise Thread).


----------



## jpw007

Hmm, looks even nice on the PC than it does on my PS3


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
And some Burnout Paradise (by the way Nspec, I believe I was the first; check the Burnout Paradise Thread).


I meant the first to post in this thread.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpw007* 
Hmm, looks even nice on the PC than it does on my PS3





















2 minute video I made.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I meant the first to post in this thread.

D=


----------



## Gabkicks

Some shots from my last Race


----------



## mfb412

looks good but...
RFactor/GTR2 > Iracing


----------



## NrGx

I don't get the point of NASCAR. Silly racing I reckon


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
looks good but...
RFactor/GTR2 > Iracing

yeah, if you cant afford iRacing, and dont really care if you have the best sim possible.







in terms of realism, iRacing poos on rFactor and GTR2 in many ways. but there are some features that rfactor and gtr2 have that arent in iRacing yet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I don't get the point of NASCAR. Silly racing I reckon










I am mostly a roadcourse racer, but I have been trying ovals lately. Its a nice change of pace and its very different from roadracing in some ways. I prefer roadracing though, because its easier to get away from jerks and slow drivers. Short tight ovals are good, but on superspeedways, not-so-good drivers can sometimes keep up and do damage.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 









The title of your post said Crysis, yet you posted a picture of FarCry 2.


----------



## FragaGeddon




----------



## TnB= Gir

You really shouldn't shoot teammates.


----------



## FragaGeddon

It's not my fault they step in front of my bullets.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
It's not my fault they step in front of my bullets.

But it is your fault that you kept shooting when they walked infront of you.


----------



## Evontroy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
You really shouldn't shoot teammates.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
It's not my fault they step in front of my bullets.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
But it is your fault that you kept shooting when they walked infront of you.









You guys are hilarious


----------



## Threefeet

The last thing you want to see...








Fish in a doorway


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

D2lod


----------



## NrGx

Fallout 3


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Fallout 3


Do you have any mods?


----------



## jpw007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 




 2 minute video I made.

D=

Nice vid mate! GFX really are awesome on the PC.

One thing i noticed though, the PC version looks like it has less civi cars than the PS3 one does :/


----------



## arkheii

Right after we found Aztec dead, Prophet, Psycho and I decided to escape from the island on a little boat. Little did we know about what lies in Korea's waters...










It took me a hell of a lot of time "convincing" Prophet and Psycho to get on the boat lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I don't get the point of NASCAR. Silly racing I reckon









Me too, I don't see the point in ovals...
Rally is where the real racing is


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I don't get the point of NASCAR. Silly racing I reckon









lol The point is to win. I love Nascar. Big hunks of steel with 700+hp pushrod smallblocks and carb. Whats not to like?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
lol The point is to win. I love Nascar. Big hunks of steel with 700+hp pushrod smallblocks and carb. Whats not to like?

Well TGV trains runs at more than 500km/h and that isn't really exciting but it's the same as Nascar, no need for grip/suspension or advanced brakes and such things.


----------



## mfb412

richard burns rally?


----------



## piercedhippi

Age of conan.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Well TGV trains runs at more than 500km/h and that isn't really exciting but it's the same as Nascar, no need for grip/suspension or advanced brakes and such things.

lol So you think a fullsize sedan with over 700hp traveling at over 200mph with 25 others bumpertobumper doesnt need grip and brake efficiency.... Well thats your OPINION. Not facts.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
lol So you think a fullsize sedan with over 700hp traveling at over 200mph with 25 others bumpertobumper doesnt need grip and brake efficiency.... Well thats your OPINION. Not facts.









Pretty sure F1 cars have to do that and corner


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
lol So you think a fullsize sedan with over 700hp traveling at over 200mph with 25 others bumpertobumper doesnt need grip and brake efficiency.... Well thats your OPINION. Not facts.









He's not that far off the truth - stock cars are very low tech. They run steel brakes and a 4 speed H pattern gearbox - hardly the carbon ceramic and paddleshift technology that goes into F1 cars. Oval racing was at its best when Champ Car used to be around.



















Technically not a screenshot from a game - but the skins are for GTR Evo


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piercedhippi* 
Age of conan.

cool!

So how many people play it now? Will AoC survive?


----------



## kimosabi

Stock cars are restricted by regulations. That doesnt mean its low tech. A tubular frame car can hardly be called low tech and though the regulations restrict the use of more expensive and advanced materials, cost also comes into consideration. They are allowed to use carbon brakes etc. but because of availability and cost of carbonfibre, steel is preferred.
4speed gearboxes was also used in WRC by Peugeot 307. With F1 gearshift and hydraulic sequential gearbox with 4wd.

Please read all three pages here: http://www.popularmechanics.com/auto...77.html?page=1

Danke schÃ¸n


----------



## NrGx

What us Aussies like to call a muscle car:










Burnout Paradise


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
lol So you think a fullsize sedan with over 700hp traveling at over 200mph with 25 others bumpertobumper doesnt need grip and brake efficiency.... Well thats your OPINION. Not facts.









Then show me facts that a Nascar have enough braking power to handle a regular track with curves that aren't maxium 3 degree's thanks to the tilted road.
I doubt the Nascar muscle caravan can even win against a Clio V6 on NÃ¼rburgring
9000x9000 Satelite image of NÃ¼rburgring

Disgaea 2 - Curse of Time


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Then show me facts that a Nascar have enough braking power to handle a regular track with curves that aren't maxium 3 degree's thanks to the tilted road.
I doubt the Nascar muscle caravan can even win against a Clio V6 on NÃ¼rburgring

Sure thing mate.












Tracks: http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/

CoD [email protected]


----------



## mfb412

the V8 supercars are bloody amazing


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Sure thing mate.






Here's an inboard cam with J.P.Montoya, former F1:






Tracks: http://www.nascar.com/races/tracks/

CoD [email protected]


Cool







then I rest my case.
Btw is CoD:WaW fun?


----------



## jameschisholm




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piercedhippi* 
Age of conan.

is there dx10 yet?

i'm itching to get back


----------



## bwoasis

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## mfb412

Colin McRrae DiRT (barrage incoming)






























































































































donr be fooled, the game looks alot better in motion


----------



## kkbob33

wow lots of screenies of that game


----------



## mfb412

i have over 100 in my folder


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Cool







then I rest my case.
Btw is CoD:WaW fun?

Yeah its good fun, looks good and has a good storyline. If you liked CoD4 you probably will like this one. Atleast I did.









mfb412: I'd be all over Dirt if it wasnt so... arcade....ish.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Yeah its good fun, looks good and has a good storyline. If you liked CoD4 you probably will like this one. Atleast I did.









mfb412: I'd be all over Dirt if it wasnt so... arcade....ish.

dude, im a simfreak, i play GRID when im frustrated about getting screwed in GTR2


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Cool







then I rest my case.
Btw is CoD:WaW fun?

IMHO yes

definitely one of the best SP-wise. people just rag on it because it's not made by IW IMO. prefered the single player to that of MW but that's just me


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## jameschisholm

Just added thr Ultra High Mod to Crysis, Loaded up This custom map called tropical arena, everything set to max, drool is the word...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Just added thr Ultra High Mod to Crysis, Loaded up This custom map called tropical arena, everything set to max, drool is the word...

Drool *is* the word...









What sort of fps do you get?

EDIT :: & what res do you play on?


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Me too, I don't see the point in ovals...
Rally is where the real racing is









What game is that?


----------



## FragaGeddon




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
What game is that?

Colin Mcrae 2005 maybe.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
What game is that?

looks like RBR(richard burns rally)


----------



## texaspaid

A couple of new ones playing Mirror's Edge.










Just enjoying the heights here.










Admiring the PhysX. I wish every game had it.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
looks like RBR(richard burns rally)

Yes it is


----------



## jameschisholm

Yeah I play at 1360x768 resolution







but with my gfx card which is now mid to low end im getting 20-22 fps ON ULTRA HIGH mod custom config







, and it is actually very playable im not getting many fps drops, I know its not optimal but im really enjoying the single player and that custom map.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Yeah I play at 1360x768 resolution







but with my gfx card which is now mid to low end im getting 20-22 fps ON ULTRA HIGH mod custom config







, and it is actually very playable im not getting many fps drops, I know its not optimal but im really enjoying the single player and that custom map.

lol I was looking at the card in your sig rig wondering how it fared against ultra high Crysis








That fps is too low for me personally, but I'm surprised the card is doing that well! Suppose the res isn't exactly ball busting though. Beautiful looking shots either way


----------



## jameschisholm

just downloaded the jungle lvl from gdc06 yum










the depth of field and innertia in this map are lovely, why isnt there a game like this? or maybe some new game with lush looking jungle.


----------



## go4life

nice shots mate! But ultra high on 3850? How does that run?


----------



## jameschisholm

runs alright, would need a better gpu for it to play lil smoother and look lil better, but im happy atm, if i bought another new gpu i'd want to upgrade monitor too, cant really afford **** atm. fps posted above, the config is kind to most people i hear.


----------



## 21276

thought this would make a hilarious picture.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
thought this would make a hilarious picture.

It does
















____________________

Left 4 Dead
____________________


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

i see whats going on in the last one >_>


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i see whats going on in the last one >_>

LOL!

I hadn't even noticed what it looks like Louis and Zoey are doing.


----------



## TnB= Gir

This game is awesome. The gameplay is a fantastic nostalgic throwback to how games used to be. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
This game is awesome. The gameplay is a fantastic nostalgic throwback to how games used to be. Definitely worth the money.















































I know i just said this to you over steam but...

[OCN] MarineRevenge: yoooo
[OCN] MarineRevenge: that game looks so pimp
[OCN] MarineRevenge: omg
[OCN] MarineRevenge:








Daniel:









I'll post some of my own screeniez soon.


----------



## Alwinp

I could be playing that

> IF MY DAMN GPU WOULD BE BACK <
1/2 month & counting


----------



## MarineRevenge

Here's some stalker clear sky screenies!


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragaGeddon* 
What game is that?

It's Richard Burns Rally. Make sure to download the RSRBR Mod. it adds a bunch of new cars and a few new tracks.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Colossus X Medium armor on Shepard

Colossus X Heavy armor on Wrex

Phantom X on Garrus (same armor that Nihlus had)


----------



## satcom

Fungineering in 2fort


----------



## CorporalAris

That HAD to kill your FPS.


----------



## satcom

It was actually fine the whole time. The noise from being close to so many level 3 dispensers was really strange and made my headphones vibrate.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Testing out x12 Edge Detect CFAA and adaptive AA. As you can see, it does an amazing job. Definitely looks a TON better than Mass Effect without AA. But damn, the FPS takes a hit. I'll probably still keep it on though, the AA really helps and I rarely drop below 40FPS anyways.

Oh and, matching uniforms.


----------



## kimosabi

Oooo, that might convince me to buy Mass Effect. Thanks Gir!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Oooo, that might convince me to buy Mass Effect. Thanks Gir!









You won't regret it.









My favorite game ever. Currently on my 8th playthrough.


----------



## -iceblade^

man Gir you hype up the game so much... i hope there's some way to enable AA in the nVidia control panel - it desperately needs some...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
man Gir you hype up the game so much... i hope there's some way to enable AA in the nVidia control panel - it desperately needs some...

Yes, you can force it. I did it with my 8800 GTS 512.


----------



## TnB= Gir

DX10 fully maxed with x12 Edge Detect CFAA and adaptive AA.

This thing was a PITA to kill.


----------



## piercedhippi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
is there dx10 yet?

i'm itching to get back

Not quite yet, it is in the test server, the next 2 weeks supposedly!


----------



## piercedhippi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
cool!

So how many people play it now? Will AoC survive?

I think so, there is a lot of people coming back now that they are working hard to get it up to par and helping the performance issues.


----------



## bwoasis

Fear 2: Project Origin


----------



## darklighthim

GTR2 at Monza - 1280x1024 3xAA On my old x1650 but i'm going to see whats its like on my 9600gt at higher settings.


----------



## NrGx

Don't play this much anymore but wanted to show off my newest artistic work


----------



## TnB= Gir

Remember to put the title in NRGX. Kamakaze no like it when you don't put the title in.









Oh and you like my outfit? Commielicious


----------



## Kornowski

Some more Mirror's Edge. Scaled down from 1920 x 1200, maxxed out, 4X AA.

It's like a game photographer's wet dream!
































































PhysX in this game are awesome!

I just ran through 'em;


----------



## CorporalAris

I know, I love it!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Mirrors Edge screens?

I'm in.


----------



## mfb412

damn you and your ME addiction gir >_>


----------



## go4life

I also want physx


----------



## mfb412

get a physX card then >_>


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
damn you and your ME addiction gir >_>

lol









What would you prefer? I have fresh screenshots of GTA4, Lost Planet, and a nice little S.T.A.L.K.E.R. easter egg ready to go.


----------



## mfb412

lost planet


----------



## TheHoff




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
lost planet









Delivered.



















TENSE Battle. Barely beat it, and man was my heart beating.




































This is actually a pretty damn good game. IMO, the critics went too hard on it.


----------



## NrGx

Getting ME today...I'll have some sexy images soon


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Getting ME today...I'll have some sexy images soon









Mirrors Edge or Mass Effect?


----------



## mfb412

i need to get lost planet >_>


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i need to get lost planet >_>

my thoughts exactly


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Mirrors Edge or Mass Effect?

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Kamikaze127

Setting up some non-obvious claymores...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *piercedhippi* 
I think so, there is a lot of people coming back now that they are working hard to get it up to par and helping the performance issues.

Cool, I might start with it. After all I have a copy of it on my desk, and the game is Norwegian like me


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
get a physX card then >_>

If you pay lol


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
If you pay lol

shipping to norway is way too expensive chris >.>


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, you pretty much have to live in the US to get good deals on tech these days.

You can get a brand new PCI-E PhysX card for 65 bucks shipped.

Also: *GTA4*

Hint: Look in the air.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 










That's a brilliant screenshot!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Thanks.









I just love getting screenshots timed perfectly right during my little chain explosions on the freeway.









GTA4 again.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Thanks.









I just love getting screenshots timed perfectly right during my little chain explosions on the freeway.









GTA4 again.



























I find your lack of anti-aliasing disturbing


----------



## TnB= Gir

You callin me evil?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
You callin me evil?

The power of Christ compels you! (to use AA








)


----------



## Starbuck5000

The other day on the Freelancer mod BSG server:

V this Clan called mj12, got "Runs Amok" twice - They even brought in a bs cause they couldn't kill me:



















And the other day over Caprica outnumbered 2 v 6:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
The other day on the Freelancer mod BSG server:

V this Clan called mj12, got "Runs Amok" twice - They even brought in a bs cause they couldn't kill me:

Ooh must look that up, haven't played a proper space game since Independence War 2


----------



## Starbuck5000

Its a good game and the servers been on the up recently. The busiest servers are Hamburg City and Discovery. The server I play on is here:

http://www.bsg-galactica.com/forum/


----------



## The Fury




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
The power of Christ compels you! (to use AA







)

AA isn't possible in GTA4. You can't even force it through CCC/nVidia CP.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
AA isn't possible in GTA4. You can't even force it through CCC/nVidia CP.

I didn't know that! Sounds like a shame.


----------



## Kirgan




----------



## awdrifter

That looks cool. How does that game run on your system? I'm tempted to get it, but after the dissapointing GTA4, I'm waiting for more actual user reviews first.


----------



## TnB= Gir

This has to be my best timed screenshot ever.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
That looks cool. How does that game run on your system? I'm tempted to get it, but after the dissapointing GTA4, I'm waiting for more actual user reviews first.

The game itself runs fine

But its not the best of ports. The only problems with it is that, once your start driving ina vehicle..once you get to a certain speed, the game will stutter a bit.

But apart from that, its good.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
The game itself runs fine

But its not the best of ports. The only problems with it is that, once your start driving ina vehicle..once you get to a certain speed, the game will stutter a bit.

But apart from that, its good.

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll wait for the price to drop a bit before getting it.

Two screenshots of Mirror's Edge.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
AA isn't possible in GTA4. You can't even force it through CCC/nVidia CP.

Thats what I hate with IV... I wish there was some kind of way I could force it!!!!!!!!!!

Please someone, find a solution!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I didn't know that! Sounds like a shame.

It is a damn shame


----------



## NrGx

*Mirror's Edge*

Just finished the tute...this is going to be fun.










Maxed out with 4xAA and it doesn't drop under 30 FPS


----------



## Decade

Got to downloading some mods for Fallout 3... please excuse my not-uber-great-graphics, it's amazing enough my sig rig is running the game at playable FPS.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
*Mirror's Edge*

Just finished the tute...this is going to be fun.

Maxed out with 4xAA and it doesn't drop under 30 FPS









I love the game! But something happened to mine, so I cant get past a place without crashing......









Hope it will be fixed when I reformat now!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Clox

*Thought I would add these here as well, I'm having alot of fun with this so far. I was worried by the reviews at first but was quite surprised once I got deeper into the game, it gets better as you go. Click for high res.*


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## bwoasis

Fear 2: Project Origin


























Easel?


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## NrGx

Damn Mirror's Edge is hard! I'm having to do a few bits again and again. You die so easily.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Rosenthal has TOO much LN2.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## nathris

Spy Cam... hehe

I was there for about 5 minutes before 2 of my teammates showed up. Thats when I uncloaked and sapped everything. We still didn't cap the intel though


----------



## OmegaNemesis28




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## -Inferno

No more FEAR 2 or Lost Planet!!!










Just post 1 or 2 screenshots, not a million like the two posters above me


----------



## kimosabi

FEAR 2 needs more blood&gore.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
FEAR 2 needs more blood&gore.









More soldiers too...


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
FEAR 2 needs more blood&gore.









And less resemblance to No Mercy

How did that game _not_ get an AO rating?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


No more FEAR 2 or Lost Planet!!!

http://screenshot.xfire.com/screensh...2f09146cab.png

Just post 1 or 2 screenshots, not a million like the two posters above me










I should post every Lost Planet screenshot I have right now, but you're lucky I'm feeling nice.


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I should post every Lost Planet screenshot I have right now, but you're lucky I'm feeling nice.


Am I suppose to be Intimidated?

It's not that I don't like the games, It's just that there is posting of 3 or more in one post. There is no reason for that.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


Am I suppose to be Intimidated?

It's not that I don't like the games, It's just that there is posting of 3 or more in one post. There is no reason for that.


There is no rule stating the max amount of screenshots that can be posted. If Kamakazi makes one, I would be glad to conform to that.


----------



## awdrifter

Lost Planet looks pretty good, is it any fun? Thanks.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Lost Planet looks pretty good, is it any fun? Thanks.

Yea it's a lot of fun. The story is good (not great), albeit a bit cliche and cheesy at times.

But the gameplay itself is where it shines. The boss battles are marvelously done as well.


----------



## awdrifter

Cool, thanks. I'll have to check it out. Does the NA version of the game still have the Japanese audio?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Cool, thanks. I'll have to check it out. Does the NA version of the game still have the Japanese audio?

I can't find an option for it in game, so I'm not sure.


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the info.


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
Am I suppose to be Intimidated?

It's not that I don't like the games, It's just that there is posting of 3 or more in one post. There is no reason for that.

would you like some moar?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
Am I suppose to be Intimidated?

It's not that I don't like the games, It's just that there is posting of 3 or more in one post. There is no reason for that.

Chill, I don't think it was meant to be intimidating. Remember your humour.


----------



## kkbob33

I have to agree that 3 screenshots should be the limit. I mean, really, do ya need to post 15 of em?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yea it's a lot of fun. The story is good (not great), albeit a bit cliche and cheesy at times.

But the gameplay itself is where it shines. The boss battles are marvelously done as well.

I second that!

the bosses are beautifully made! Especially the fur!


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## go4life

widescreen? lol


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 









I think I'm going to install World in Conflict now. I never played the single player, it looks good.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
I think I'm going to install World in Conflict now. I never played the single player, it looks good.

There's no need to quote all of those pictures.


----------



## Slipp

Assassin's Creed








BTW, Anyone know why I have an overlap where the 2 get mixed in from the 1? During the beginning scenes it hits 300+FPS and when it drops during the game to normal the 200/300 overlap the 30-100... :/

















*Boom Headshot*


----------



## Threefeet

Wow your brightness is high


----------



## Darius Silver

Lord of the Rings Online

Just started playing this game again. Looking through my old screenshots from my old 17" CRT its funny to see how little area there is compared to my windscreen I have now XD

Attachment 98144

Attachment 98145


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Lord of the Rings Online

Just started playing this game again. Looking through my old screenshots from my old 17" CRT its funny to see how little area there is compared to my windscreen I have now XD

Attachment 98144

Attachment 98145

lol @ barrens chat...


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
Am I suppose to be Intimidated?

It's not that I don't like the games, It's just that there is posting of 3 or more in one post. There is no reason for that.

Really, if you don't want to look at them, don't. Plenty of people here enjoy looking at all the pictures, especially when you can see several at once.


----------



## zacbrain

Dude, just took these off my ps3, the MLB 09 demo is out







DD!!!
(resized png's)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

MLB 09 is definetly looking good!


----------



## awdrifter

GTA4


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
Dude, just took these off my ps3, the MLB 09 demo is out







DD!!!

Damn that looks good...


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Fallout 3: Tempeny tower atomic explosion


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just finished WiC. Absolutely amazing game. The ending was absolutely perfect with the Whitesnake song playing.









I am SOOOO looking forward to the expansion Soviet Assault.


----------



## zacbrain

F- yeah pick off.

























the smug look of satisfaction


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Crysis is so....purddy. I was getting around 25-30fps too, which in my book is quite playable.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## yellowtoblerone

what are you wearing, park stroller outfit? thats no protection at all


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
what are you wearing, park stroller outfit? thats no protection at all

You know nothing of fashion. It's a Relaxed wear outfit.

Face that post apocalyptic landscape with a smile and a song and a ill-fitting 1950's suit.

You can blast a super-mutant's head off while wearing a gigantic set of metal armour, or blast his head off while wearing a snazzy waistcoat. Which is cooler, buddy?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
You know nothing of fashion. It's a Relaxed wear outfit.

Face that post apocalyptic landscape with a smile and a song and a ill-fitting 1950's suit.

You can blast a super-mutant's head off while wearing a gigantic set of metal armour, or blast his head off while wearing a snazzy waistcoat. Which is cooler, buddy?


You make a very valid point...


----------



## Deegan

^^qft


----------



## go4life




----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX




----------



## Unstableiser

Washington DC. I haven't been there myself so it may well look like this. Nice view anyway.









Imagine the nukes are on their way. Imagine a man asking screaming passers by in a relaxed voice, "Do you have change for a fiver?" I love Fallout 3 for these clever perks lol.









Simms. I blew his legs off.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Ohhhh lukas! You're the harb of war!

Dood if I was a guy in post nuke, I'd put on all the armour I can get my hands on.







3rd pic: lot of execution style killing and beheading in this game


----------



## Unstableiser

Meh, I'm gonna die anyway. May as way die cool









I was just thinking about The Witcher.. I hope I will get back to it after I complete Fallout.


----------



## nathris

Honestly heavies should be illegal in payload maps...

In the next round Monkey? went medic and we raped them. I single-handedly killed off 80% of their team to reach the final terminus.

I quit after the we won the whole thing, but I ended up with 160 points, closest on either team was 80


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Look closely at the magazine. This is in Aristide's apartment.

I have several more oddball pics from FEAR 2, but imageshack is acting ******ed tonight so I'll have to get them uploaded later.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I just stuck a knife in this fool


----------



## TnB= Gir

Fuel Air Bomb


----------



## jpw007

Loving the demo alot! Expect it froze like a few seconds after the Mech SS. Maybe i took too many <_< >_>. pressed it ALOT.

btw, Max everything @ 1680x1050


----------



## -Inferno

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Fuel Air Bomb


















I just played a 3 hour long World in Conflict fest. My brother and I were playing, It was so awesome, definitely my favorite RTS now.

You're screenshots inspired me to install it again and try playing it.


----------



## maximumspeed

I have add 2 fan in my CPU case. I put 5000RPM (AC) fan on the top front of the CPu and below the HDD.
The temperature become low, but...








It's...
HD0:33C
Core 1:44C
Core 2:44C
Temp1:-55C
Temp2:-2C
Temp3:24C

How was that?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximumspeed*


I have add 2 fan in my CPU case. I put 5000RPM (AC) fan on the top front of the CPu and below the HDD.
The temperature become low, but...








It's...
HD0:33C
Core 1:44C
Core 2:44C
Temp1:-55C
Temp2:-2C
Temp3:24C

How was that?


Probably some borked temperature sensors? Oh yeah, wrong thread, buddy.


----------



## halifax1

These aren't actual PC Games, but the thread asks for what I'm playing so here:

*Castle Crashers*









*Resident Evil 5 Demo*









They're close enough to screenshots,


----------



## Threefeet

Sheva's hot


----------



## kimosabi




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Sheva's hot










exactly

not the warm fuzzy hot either.


----------



## TaiDinh




----------



## bwoasis

Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2









The Witcher


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


I just played a 3 hour long World in Conflict fest. My brother and I were playing, It was so awesome, definitely my favorite RTS now.

You're screenshots inspired me to install it again and try playing it.


Awesome.









See, my multitude of screenshots help sometimes!


----------



## imtony

Something really strange happened on Left4Dead today. Most of my walls were white or really weird colors, and the fire was greyish. Look what I seen on the wall...


----------



## KClaisse

Aggroed the whole room too :swearing:


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## LegendaryC

The 1970 Chevelle SS. No other car I'd rather have.


----------



## getllamasfast

I'm surprised I haven't seen more burnout screenshots, its such a purty game


----------



## jpw007

Had to take this SS of him getting into the Armour upgrader. Looks like he is posing lol!

Orig size: 1680x1050


----------



## Unstableiser

Nice arse.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

how does one change the resolution of a pic in the posts?


----------



## go4life

use tinypic? At least doesnt screw up the pics that much like imageshack.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KClaisse*


Aggroed the whole room too :swearing:


Here comes the fire! Hehe armour tanking is fun


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Sanders54

Took this in the ETW demo. I've just started a naval engagement.


----------



## Betrivent

I'm downloading the DEMO as well


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Nice arse.


THANKS! XD lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


how does one change the resolution of a pic in the posts?


I re-sized mine before uploading it. Dont think you can re-sized online unless you use photobucket.


----------



## awdrifter

ImagesHack.uscan resize pics as you upload.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Unstableiser

Spot the cannon balls












































General's eye view.









I love the captain in this one.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Attachment 98877

click imageshack for full pic


----------



## kkbob33

Total War is da poonage!


----------



## go4life

Total war looks fun


----------



## NrGx

_"For Soviet Russia!"_


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

some very nice pics i will add some of mine at some point








tonight or tomorrow most likely


----------



## mfb412

this thread needs more DiRT


----------



## bs6851




----------



## Brutuz

Far Cry 2









Prince of Persia, which I've been playing lately.

































Niko trying to be the prince.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


some very nice pics i will add some of mine at some point








tonight or tomorrow most likely


Well then titface, you're late!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Well then friend, you're late!


Fixed


----------



## Unstableiser

For a Norwegian you have an aweful sense of humour. Faen!


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
For a Norwegian you have a great sense of humor. Fillern!

Fixed









Dude, "titface" is quite offensive. Manners please.


----------



## japan1




----------



## imtony

Something really weird happened to me..this was the walls after you get out of the APT of stage 1 of NM.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imtony* 
Something really weird happened to me..this was the walls after you get out of the APT of stage 1 of NM.

LOL looks like the infected have gotten into grafiti!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Attachment 99218


----------



## TnB= Gir

Why are you running that in windowed mode yellow?

RE4 PC with the texture pack, along with HDR mod. x24 CFAA forced.


----------



## P?P?!




----------



## Radiix

UT 2004 on De_Dust









Last Defense in Age of Empires 3










Taunt in Team Fortress 2


----------



## smashingpunk007

GTREvo



























NFS PS









Deadspace, loved it.


















My custom Skin w.i.p.









Shaun in L4D, for some reason red is just attracted to him.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smashingpunk007* 
Shaun in L4D, for some reason red is just attracted to him.

lol

You've got red on you...


----------



## jimwest

Quite possibly the best multiplayer game I've ever played, Team Fortress 2:

























An classic, Psychonauts:

























Love the art/level design for this game. Too bad it got boring after a few hours, Prince of Persia (2008)









Some overclocking errors:


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*


Quite possibly the best multiplayer game I've ever played, Team Fortress 2:










Yup. Only people who don't like it, are people who haven't tried it. Plus it's a beautiful game.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Yup. Only people who don't like it, are people who haven't tried it. Plus it's a beautiful game.


I played it and Don' like it


----------



## ChrisB17

I played TF2 and didn't like it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChrisB17* 
I played TF2 and didn't like it.

You don't count, you hate everything.



























Boy am I glad I saved this little guy! (to the left of my gun)


----------



## ChrisB17

lol wut?


----------



## mfb412

resident evil 4 >_>


----------



## AntiTalent

Last Remnant Demo

Using Timeshift (No idea what it's for really, does go nice and blurry though)









Picking from various exclamation-filled options in battle.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I really wish there was a tutorial in the TLR demo. I have no idea what's going on in the game.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## AIpha

CoD4 No scope shot taken from a demo of mine.


----------



## Farley

Alpha, how does the Phenom perform in games with your 260? I'm looking for a new processor and I'm considering the Phenom II 920.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

i see youve been getting texture mods


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i see youve been getting texture mods









I've had them from the beginning.


----------



## mfb412

im just trying to find my controller so i can go play my FULLY modded RE4 :\\


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
im just trying to find my controller so i can go play my FULLY modded RE4 :

I can't aim for crap with a controller. I prefer the terrible mouse support to using a controller.


----------



## mfb412

different tastes for different peeps i suppose








heres Crysis, DX10, 4XAA, 1680x1050, all very high (suicide run basically, resized by photobucket,(picturepush has been WAAAY tooo slow lately, and... i need to know how to run DX9 so i can run it modded again >.>)


----------



## TrueForm

^ wow nice shots man!


----------



## mfb412

why thank you








very high DOES look amazing, the problem is that im stuck below 20 fps... not bad for a 4850 i suppose








anyone tell me how to run DX9 so i can mod this thing again?


----------



## mfb412

ohh picturepush is up again, have some 1680x1050 goodness


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
ohh picturepush is up again, have some 1680x1050 goodness









**rubs the goodness all over his moobs**

That looks hot


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
**rubs the goodness all over his moobs**

That looks hot
















thanks, ive been trying to play through for some more awesome screens but i have to play on easy, hence, its tough to aim a gun at 15 fps


----------



## mfb412

bioshock teaser...








now that picture push is back up i have a ton os screens uploading , several games


----------



## mfb412

here comes a crapload of screens, all 1680x1050, Left 4Dead, Bioshock, DiRT and god knows what else...
(pretty scary sight, this one, aint it?)
















(i dont think bill likes zoey's medpack







)
















dear ***ing god...
















(seeing as im zoey, is bill [email protected] or something?)








TF2
(we had just won the round, notice the fading guy's message







)








(pretty good score i reckon)








DiRT
















Bioshock


----------



## Penicilyn

Honestly, do we really need 15 screenshots on each post?

How about just one or two mmkay?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Honestly, do we really need 15 screenshots on each post?

How about just one or two mmkay?

id say 1 post with 15 pics is better than 7 posts with 1 or 2 pics


----------



## Monkmachine




----------



## Arganius

Some Call of Duty 5 and Far cry 2. I didn't like that they put vehicles in COD5's Multi player (cause COD has always been solely about the infantry combat)
































































Remember: Its ALWAYS calm before the storm

Also... I need start using .png's


----------



## Unstableiser

This is what happens to you when you choose a 3v3 map on hard and everyone picks airborne against the Germans


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
(pretty scary sight, this one, aint it?)









Real nice L4D shot you got there.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Threefeet

yellowtoblerone please stop showing me your triple monitor goodness, it's making me cry at my single 20".

Thanks.


----------



## Arganius

If i had three monitors i would be sooooo happy


----------



## TnB= Gir

That's gotta kill the FPS though.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Some old school, some not so old school. All 1680*1050, slight compression used on C&C image (~10%) (besides the obvious JPEG ravaging







).
EDIT :: they got resized a little somewhere along the line :-\\

*Freelancer:*










*Audiosurf:*










*Command and Conquer - Tiberian Sun:*


----------



## marl

I somehow survived this free fall.


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Nelson2011

lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 









This is what happens to you when you choose a 3v3 map on hard and everyone picks airborne against the Germans









LOL i iknow exactly waht you mean


----------



## go4life




----------



## mfb412

ah, quad goodness eh chris?

and Gir, what high res mods are on your RE4? it looks better than before


----------



## go4life

oh yes


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
ah, quad goodness eh chris?

and Gir, what high res mods are on your RE4? it looks better than before

I'm using Alberts texture mod v2.0 along with the HDR mod, which makes it look a whole lot better.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I'm using Alberts texture mod v2.0 along with the HDR mod, which makes it look a whole lot better.


link please?








also, if you dont mind, id recommend weapon skins mods, and viper snake's hair for leon, super high res hair, a nice little addition


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
link please?








also, if you dont mind, id recommend weapon skins mods, and viper snake's hair for leon, super high res hair, a nice little addition









http://z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_...showtopic=1631

http://z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_...opic=2236&st=0


----------



## KClaisse

Just got it installed and im pretty impressed with how well it runs. I was expecting 30-40FPS but im getting 60-120 most of the time. Few spots I dip into 40fps.

Everything maxed, AA @ 8xCSAA AF @ 8X.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I'm using Alberts texture mod v2.0 along with the HDR mod, which makes it look a whole lot better.










Gir what settings are you running this at? I'm getting some really nasty slow downs during battles


----------



## TnB= Gir

Easy fix for that Getllamasfast









I was getting the horrible slowdowns as well, but it turns out the culprit is the "shadow resolution" setting.

I have EVERYTHING else completely maxed, but turning "shadow resolution" down to low made it so that I only very rarely drop below 50fps, even in battle. Funny thing is that I didn't even notice a difference in shadow quality.


----------



## awdrifter

Fallout 3


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









nice!
How do you like it?
I just started so im only on level 7 lol, its kinda fun so far at least


----------



## AntiTalent

Fallout 3
There's a load of cars and trucks outside the flooded metro station.
Things went awry.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntiTalent* 
Fallout 3
There's a load of cars and trucks outside the flooded metro station.
Things went awry.








http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1236011836

Oh yes, that bit is rather cinematic if they manage to explode


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Some old school, some not so old school. All 1680*1050, slight compression used on C&C image (~10%) (besides the obvious JPEG ravaging







).
EDIT :: they got resized a little somewhere along the line :-

*Freelancer:*











Ah, Freelancer. Playing that now as well. I should get some screens up.


----------



## go4life




----------



## yellowtoblerone

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## mfb412

let me guess, you failed the mission?


----------



## topdog

Some GRID action


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## mfb412

Names people


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Those RE4 mods look sweet, Gir


----------



## mfb412

so how are you liking RE4 gir?


----------



## kimosabi

@ Unstableiser: HAWX?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
@ Unstableiser: HAWX?

It says so in his post (Or rather, the title of his post.). So yes.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Those RE4 mods look sweet, Gir









Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
so how are you liking RE4 gir?

I liked it a lot. I finished it a day or two ago, I'm doing the Separate Ways missions now. Definitely a 10/10 in my book.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Somethings not right, her chest isn't as big as other japanese game chicks.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Because her character is Chinese, not Japanese.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

still isn't the game from japan? chun li's got huge tits


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
still isn't the game from japan? chun li's got huge tits

Ginormous! Team Ninja games by far have the biggest though.

More boobs per inch (bpi) than porno lol

Those volleyball games probably have about 8 bpi


----------



## mfb412

nah ada wong is chinese


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


It says so in his post (Or rather, the title of his post.). So yes.


Edited 19hours ago. Wiseguy.


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Thanks.









I liked it a lot. I finished it a day or two ago, I'm doing the Separate Ways missions now. Definitely a 10/10 in my book.

I wasted 500 hours on RE4. One of the best games ever in my book


----------



## BradleyW

what game is that above? graphics are a little basic tho, still looks cool


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


what game is that above? graphics are a little basic tho, still looks cool


Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## kkbob33




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## awdrifter




----------



## Hellisforheroes

I'm also playing through resident evil 4 in preparation for RE5 next week. just freshening up on the "previously on.."

the game doesnt look all that bad on pc. and with the 360 controller configured its just as good to play on as the GC version.


----------



## Nautilus

Crysis Warhead
Mission: Below the Thunder
*Nightvision view*

Res: 1680x1050 (image resized to 1440x900)
AA: 2x
AF: -
Graphichs: Enthusiast


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Hellisforheroes, you can force AA in RE4 through CCC.


----------



## awdrifter

Fallout 3

Messing around with the mini-nuke.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## TnB= Gir

On my second playthrough now, trying to earn enough money to get the Chicago Typewriter.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Hellisforheroes

another trademark annoying-ass boss level from capcom

(resident evil 4)


----------



## awdrifter

Finally got my Power Armor training and now I can wear the poweer armor. Couldn't find a helmet in the Citidal, so I just killed an Outcast and took his helmet.


----------



## kkbob33

Well i took this screenshot to post in another forum so i figured i would throw it up here too. Not the greatest screenshot but i took it to show the frames i was getting.

I had to use - native PS2 resolution in windowed mode, Speed hacks x2 enabled, sound interpolation nearest, and VU skip to achieve 50-60 fps- but its _definitely_ playable. In fact Ive been playing it the past 2 nights


----------



## Flack88

Fight Night is an awsome game, the KO cam never seems to get old. It reminds me of a rocky film lol, with the blood and crunching bone.


----------



## TrueForm

WAR, good game. Going to Subscribe!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Fight Night is an awsome game, the KO cam never seems to get old. It reminds me of a rocky film lol, with the blood and crunching bone.

I agree. One of my favs of all time









if anyone is interested on the full config for that game see it here: http://forums.ngemu.com/pcsx2-forum/...orks-good.html


----------



## TnB= Gir

FINALLY got the Chicago Typewriter! WOOOOT

And me in a Pantheon match in Demigod, throwing some of the enemy minotaurs flying up in the air.


----------



## kkbob33

hey tnb could you post a link to cool outfits to ashley and leon please









i have the texture packs and some skins for characters but your character skins are cooler


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


hey tnb could you post a link to cool outfits to ashley and leon please









i have the texture packs and some skins for characters but your character skins are cooler










Leon is wearing the tactical vest that you can buy from The Merchant later on in the game. I think it becomes available at the freezer level with the regenerators.

As for Ashley, I took her outfit from a different texture pack. But his textures weren't that great compared to Alberts, so I kept the skin and deleted his textures. I'll upload just the Ashley skin and PM you the link here in a few.


----------



## IIowa




----------



## Tommytom22

ETW Badass scenery and badass general



















I fear he doesn't have to much time left a 66 years old lol.


----------



## TnB= Gir

"Husnu"

Great name.

Just got done with an hour long (yes, a whole hour) battle in the Pantheon of Demigod. Man that was a tense battle, but of course, my team won.









My favorite Demigod, The Torch Bearer in his fire mode. He has an ice mode, but I prefer his fire attacks.










Notice the flying blue minotaurs again.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


"Husnu"

Great name.

Just got done with an hour long (yes, a whole hour) battle in the Pantheon of Demigod. Man that was a tense battle, but of course, my team won.









My favorite Demigod, The Torch Bearer in his fire mode. He has an ice mode, but I prefer his fire attacks.












I wish I was a beta tester


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*











I wish I was a beta tester










All you had to do to get in the beta was pre order it and you were in automatically. Unfortunately, they closed the beta to new members a week or two ago since the game is in the final stretch. It should be released in 30-45 days.









And I think Stardock does a much better form of converting international currency through Impulse (compared to Steams' ridiculous international rates), so you international gamers shouldn't get boned as much.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


All you had to do to get in the beta was pre order it and you were in automatically. Unfortunately, they closed the beta to new members a week or two ago since the game is in the final stretch. It should be released in 30-45 days.









And I think Stardock does a much better form of converting international currency through Impulse (compared to Steams' ridiculous international rates), so you Aus gamers shouldn't get boned as much.


I think that was why I stayed clear of it. You see, Stardock is synonymous with "bloat" to me. And I refuse to preorder games. With the amount of poor quality games coming out these days I just can't justify it. Far Cry 2 was the last game I bought without trying, and it's been collecting dust since about a week after I bought it.

And as far as the currency conversion goes, stardock wants $65 CAD for this game. Thats $5 USD more than the straight conversion, and $15 more than they should even think of charging for this game.


----------



## nathris

I found a new spot in 2fort


----------



## mr.derp

Attachment 100796Attachment 100797Attachment 100798Attachment 100799Attachment 100800

Some Total War. It's not on high settings, I forgot to change them. Going for my first campaign with the Prussians in those photos. I forget who I'm going against, some small, single city country.


----------



## awdrifter

Testing out the Rock-It-Launcher, it kinda suck. The accurracy is too low, only works well in very close range.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Come on guys, where are the screenshots??!?!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Come on guys, where are the screenshots??!?!


Haven't had the time to do much gaming recently, but here's some L4D oldies:

Spot the body parts! I've found two faces so far


















This was me messing around with bots, trying to do it alone. Louis' face here is priceless!










Not the smartest zombie out there...










Yet another priceless facial expression. I'm thinking concerned yet determined lol


----------



## Oatsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Haven't had the time to do much gaming recently, but here's some L4D oldies:
Snip


Take Vsync off, it sucks.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oatsie*


Take Vsync off, it sucks.










Why do you say that? I think if you can take the performance hit then stopping screen tear is worth it.

60fps is enough for me


----------



## kimosabi

60FPS is enough for most gamers. I vote for Vsync anytime.


----------



## aryuautku

D:

GTA IV

Low res,i play on 1280x1024 but XF saved it in low res.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*












I hope you've spoken to your landlord about the dampness on the ceiling. Last thing you want is a bout of sickness stopping you from car 'jacking and gun battles with the po po


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Lost Planet:


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

My World of Goo creations.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Stalker Clear Sky. Limansk.


----------



## Threefeet

I was disappointed I missed the World of Goo sale weekend on Steam









It was down to €5, now it's back up to €20. Is it as good as everyone seems to say it is?


----------



## awdrifter

Just messing around in Fallout 3. Vault 87 front entrance, look at the Rad per sec, lol. (I'm using a trainer to get there)


----------



## go4life

I had some mixed feelings about fallout 3...
Wish it was better graphics


----------



## awdrifter

Yeah, I wish the graphic was better too. The screenshot was taken in Ultra setting with 2xAA.


----------



## go4life

is there any mods out that make better graphics in FO3? I loved all the mods to Oblivion!


----------



## kkbob33

Messing around with the sound plugin some more i got the game looking better with *higher internal resolution(1980x1080)*. 16:9 is Native to PS2


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Messing around with the sound plugin some more i got the game looking better with *higher internal resolution(1980x1080)*. 16:9 is Native to PS2









Nice!









Round 4 is in production and it looks sweet. They're really upping the ante this time around. Sounds like the physics are going to be bone crunching


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


is there any mods out that make better graphics in FO3? I loved all the mods to Oblivion!










ask and you will recieve

http://www.gamershell.com/news_65974.html

also fallout3nexus has a lot of mods. try looking there.

man. vault hunting was scary as heck for me... some of those vaults are really really creepy. there's just so much content in the game. it's crazy!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


ask and you will recieve

http://www.gamershell.com/news_65974.html

also fallout3nexus has a lot of mods. try looking there.

man. vault hunting was scary as heck for me... some of those vaults are really really creepy. there's just so much content in the game. it's crazy!


thank you!









nah, don't think its so scary anymore, at least not after I have tried Fear 2 lol


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I was disappointed I missed the World of Goo sale weekend on Steam









It was down to â‚¬5, now it's back up to â‚¬20. Is it as good as everyone seems to say it is?


I loved it and so did my girl. It gets pretty close to challenging quite a few times, but I didnt have any trouble with any of the levels really.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
ask and you will recieve

http://www.gamershell.com/news_65974.html

also fallout3nexus has a lot of mods. try looking there.

man. vault hunting was scary as heck for me... some of those vaults are really really creepy. there's just so much content in the game. it's crazy!

Thanks. I'll give the mod a try. Vault hunting isn't that scary now that I'm at level 18 and with Fawkes following me. Only Vault 106 is still scary.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

All I want before Ill start playing FO3 again is the ability to continue leveling after 20 or 21 whatever it is. Thats the biggest flaw I see with the game and I stop playing after it. :/


----------



## -iceblade^

there are mods on fallout 3 nexus that allow you to continue levelling up.

you can also continue past the main quest...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Thanks. I'll give the mod a try. Vault hunting isn't that scary now that I'm at level 18 and with Fawkes following me. Only Vault 106 is still scary.


for me it was vault 87. that + tranquility lane were really creepy. vault 92 as well, and also the bow of rivet city... i'm not one for such stuff - i struggled through bioshoc the first time round as well, especially in the medical pavilion... still, it's well worth it


----------



## Izvire

Fallout 3 Ultra graphics with High definition pack.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


there are mods on fallout 3 nexus that allow you to continue levelling up.

you can also continue past the main quest...


Will it mess up my saved games? :/


----------



## -iceblade^

some of them do, apparently, and that is why i am hesitant to use one. it's best to read the release notes and act accordingly.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 









hahaha i thought it said ``lol`` on his shirt







I just ***? xD


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
some of them do, apparently, and that is why i am hesitant to use one. it's best to read the release notes and act accordingly.

Word. I will for sure check them out. I just spent mad amounts of time this play through getting everything right and the leveling thing holds me back like woah. I did all the quests I could in megaton, then killed and looted the entire lot of em then nuked the sucker. Walked away a rich guy with a great apartment that has all of my inventory sorted in it according to what it is, and I still have perfect karma.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hahaha i thought it said ``lol`` on his shirt







I just ***? xD

Yeah it does kinda, thats why I posted it ^^


----------



## go4life

haha nice









cheers


----------



## AIpha

That game looks sexy. (fallout 3.)


----------



## Arganius

Titan quest - Immortal Throne. Good substitute while we wait for Diablo III







Left 4 Dead.



A tenth of a second to live


Unreal Tournament 3. Its sad that there's almost no one online ever. Least the bots can be insane. Runs great, and looks AMAZING, with a great modding community. Right now $12 on steam. If you don't own it now's a great time to buy it


----------



## TnB= Gir

Not screenshots, but I did upload some new Demigod videos!


----------



## ioLunatic

^^^All but the over time i was sniper.^^^


----------



## awdrifter

Installed the HD Texture Pack, didn't notice too big of a difference, the ground is bumpier, that's about it. But I liked how they added the blood splatter though (I don't remember it having blood splatter before).

Same spot as before, sorry for the night time pic.









Blood splatter.









Just for fun I hacked Moira's comp. Good think I fed the Super Mutants full of bullets.


----------



## Brutuz

Fallout 3 had blood splatter before, just not as pronounced.

I'll DL the HD texture pack later tonight, I hope my 9600GT can handle it.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oatsie* 
Take Vsync off, it sucks.









Official Troll with a username that we can remember instead of Anonymous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
60FPS is enough for most gamers. I vote for Vsync anytime.









Yeah V.sync > Screen Tearing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aryuautku* 
D:

GTA IV

Low res,i play on 1280x1024 but XF saved it in low res.









He needs to satisfy his girlfriend instead of his ceiling...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Lost Planet:









Lovely Game that really uses Quad cores and multi GPU's power.
But please don't post spoilers like this, some people haven't come that far







.

Pic 1-6 - Stats.
Pic 7-9 - The fight vs CoO3 on LVL 1 in the highest "Stronger enemies" setting.


----------



## awdrifter

More VATS shots.









Arm breakage.









My character with helmet off.


----------



## kkbob33

Since my last post was deleted by Mod(probably because of breastees







) i figured i would post the screenies again.


----------



## -iceblade^

Empire: Total War










i'm playing as the Maratha Empire - my troops are the ones in the foreground. theirs have the enemy flags. these were the first shots in the battle for Mysore. i went to rout their army, decimating them in the process and capture the city







.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
Empire: Total War

i'm playing as the Maratha Empire - my troops are the ones in the foreground. theirs have the enemy flags. these were the first shots in the battle for Mysore. i went to rout their army, *decimating* them in the process and capture the city







.

You only killed 10% of their army? Shameful!


----------



## getllamasfast

Hurray for torso-masterchief!!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Some Dyson screenies for you, download it if you haven't played it yet


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Some Dyson screenies for you, download it if you haven't played it yet




































The only Dysons I have heard of are the Vacuum Cleaners!


----------



## -iceblade^

same here


----------



## Threefeet

It's an indie release, still pretty new.

Download it for free here : http://www.dyson-game.com/

It's serenely exciting...


----------



## -iceblade^

empire total war, *again. whoever says cannons are useless hasn't tried them. in 3 shots or less i* think, a stray cannonball somehow managed to kill the enemy general, whilst they were advancing on my troops










the battle had just started, lol

here are 2 *fallout 3* screens










if you ever find yourself at that door, DO NOT OPEN IT! Vault 92 is cursed...










got to love the explosions in this game btw

and finally, *Team Fortress 2*


----------



## Alwinp

Just curious iceblade, are you running empire total war on the highest possible settings?

I looks rather empty and dull


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Gabkicks

I just shrunk/cropped. Practicing w/ AI to get used to passing slower cars. Hopefully i won't hit any real people in Friday's race.


----------



## Alwinp

whats with the low quality person texture's?

lol @ the guy holding a beer


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Just curious iceblade, are you running empire total war on the highest possible settings?

I looks rather empty and dull

no i'm not. far from it, in fact. most of the good settings are disabled: SSAO, etc. it lags on my PC if i crank up the settings, and i don't want to get crashes - i've heard they can happen if you push the settings up

Gir, those warhead pics are beautiful... what settings are those?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-iceblade^* 
no i'm not. far from it, in fact. most of the good settings are disabled: SSAO, etc. it lags on my PC if i crank up the settings, and i don't want to get crashes - i've heard they can happen if you push the settings up

Gir, those warhead pics are beautiful... what settings are those?

My own custom config. You want?









EDIT: I also have Rygels texture pack.


----------



## -iceblade^

i would like very much - hopefully it doesn't kill my system


----------



## TnB= Gir

http://rapidshare.com/files/21006564...onfig.rar.html

Enjoy.









I use x4AA in my screenshots, but if you want more FPS, just turn in game AA off and add "r_useedgeaa = 2" in the autoexec.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
whats with the low quality person texture's?

lol @ the guy holding a beer

yeah, I am not quite sure. Some of the spectators are nice high res textures, and others arent because the track has been worked on for years.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
My own custom config. You want?









EDIT: I also have Rygels texture pack.

Can I get in on this too please? Been messing with configs I found online but haven't really found anything to write home about


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21006564...onfig.rar.html

Enjoy.









I use x4AA in my screenshots, but if you want more FPS, just turn in game AA off and add "e_useedgeaa = 2" in the autoexec.


Quote:

Can I get in on this too please? Been messing with configs I found online but haven't really found anything to write home about
Really?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Really?

I'll be the first to admit it's probably due to lack of effort on my part









Thanks Gir!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I'll be the first to admit it's probably due to lack of effort on my part









Thanks Gir!

No problem, let me know how it works out.









Oh and my config is optimized for quads, if you have a dual core, go into the auto exec and change "sys_physics_CPU = 3" to "sys_physics_CPU = 1"


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No problem, let me know how it works out.









Will do, I'll get some before and after screenies up later tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Oh and my config is optimized for quads, if you have a dual core, go into the auto exec and change "sys_physics_CPU = 3" to "sys_physics_CPU = 1"

Changed, nice one. Also is there anything I should change as I'm running DX9? (my Vista Ultimate testdrive is officially over







)

I'm waiting on Rygel's pack to download (2GB







) so looking forward to seeing it in action tomorrow


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Will do, I'll get some before and after screenies up later tonight.

Changed, nice one. Also is there anything I should change as I'm running DX9? (my Vista Ultimate testdrive is officially over







)

I'm waiting on Rygel's pack to download (2GB







) so looking forward to seeing it in action tomorrow









Nope that should be all unless you want to add in "r_useedgeAA = 2"

I run DX9 with the config as well.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Nope that should be all unless you want to add in "r_useedgeAA = 2"

I run DX9 with the config as well.

Cool beans









I've been messing with the edgeAA a little, I assume it's a different type of AA? Is it possible or even worth using in conjunction with regular in-game AA?

EDIT :: just found this, answered my question and told me something I didn't know









Quote:

In Crysis the vegetation is not affected by FSAA, which is a big deal since vegetation is a large part of the setting is Crysis, and it will be in warhead as well. However, I learned that Edge Blurring/AA is not compatiable with FSAA, and having FSAA disables any EdgeAA, making the vegetation look worse. I have made the decision to go with r_UseEdgeAA = 2 in my autoexec for now.
From the Crymod forum.


----------



## skatingrocker17




----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Threefeet

I've got some before/after screenshots for your cfg Gir, here's two heavily compressed and resized caps. I'm uploading more (full quality png) to PicturePush if anyone wants to see, they should be ready in 30 minutes or so.

I have to say the difference is huge! The lighting quality is amazing, nicely done









Standard config, enthusiast settings:










Gir's config, FSAA=0, edgeAA=2:










Images scaled from 1680x1050.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Glad you like it.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21006564...onfig.rar.html

Enjoy.









I use x4AA in my screenshots, but if you want more FPS, just turn in game AA off and add "r_useedgeaa = 2" in the autoexec.

Nice little config you have there. I changed a few little things to speed it up a little without a noticeable difference(to me anyway







). I took these settings from my very,very old config.

sys_spec_Shading = 0

q_ShaderGeneral=2
q_ShaderMetal=2
q_ShaderGlass=1
q_ShaderVegetation=2
q_ShaderIce=1
q_ShaderTerrain=3
q_ShaderShadow=1
q_ShaderFX=1
q_ShaderPostProcess=2
q_ShaderHDR=0
q_ShaderSky=0
q_Renderer=3

r_SSAO_downscale_ztarget=0

r_CloudsUpdateAlways = 0

I also erased multiGPU.

*Yours :*

Run #1- DX9 1280x1024 AA=No AA, 64 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: *47.745*

_*Changes:*_

Run #1- DX9 1280x1024 AA=No AA, 64 bit test, Quality: High ~~ Overall Average FPS: *51.845*

I like your SSAO settings better than the ones i ended up using in my old config. Nice job.

I should probably post some screens seeing as this is a screenshot thread but i don't have any saved games 'cause i mainly use the game as a benchmark. After work tomorrow i will play a little and take some comparisons.

Thanks for the solid work


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I changed a few little things to speed it up a little without a noticeable difference(to me anyway







). I took these settings from my very,very old config.


Thanks for sharing those, I'll give them a go tomorrow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I also erased multiGPU.


Just out of curiosity why do you remove it? Does this just default it to 2 (single GPU)? I'm a newbie to Crysis configs


----------



## TnB= Gir

Glad you like it.

Would you mind posting comparison screenshots please?


----------



## go4life

hey Gir, how does the ``sys_physics_CPU = 3`` thingy work on the fps? any extra boosts?


----------



## -iceblade^

omg Gir, you're king.

i have to give you YET ANOTHER rep for this


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Thanks for sharing those, I'll give them a go tomorrow









Just out of curiosity why do you remove it? Does this just default it to 2 (single GPU)? I'm a newbie to Crysis configs

No problem

I erased it because i couldn't remember if it was 1 or 2 that activated it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Glad you like it.

Would you mind posting comparison screenshots please?

Yuppers! As soon as i get home from work I'll post some comparisons


----------



## Bartmasta

*Fallout 3:*

ARE YOU BAT**** INSANE OR WHAT










****'S ABOUT TO HIT THE FAN









inb4 BOOM










Lazorz










*Team Fortress 2:*

SPAH HERE









OH NOM NOM NOM


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hey Gir, how does the ``sys_physics_CPU = 3`` thingy work on the fps? any extra boosts?










The cores of a CPU are identified 0/1/2/3 for a quad core. Setting "sys_physics_CPU = 3" makes the engine do the physics on the fourth core of a quad core, which helps unload some work from the first 2 cores.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


omg Gir, you're king.

i have to give you YET ANOTHER rep for this


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Yuppers! As soon as i get home from work I'll post some comparisons










Beat ya to it









First up is kkbob33's config. I left multiGPU at a value of 2 as this is the default single GPU mode, the rest is all accurate to your previous post.










Here's Gir's config:










First impression is the higher shadow quality in kkbob33's, although I haven't done any benchmarks yet - I'll try some out later and see if the performance is as good as he says (and I hope hehe).

Again, all images are resized from 1680x1050 and heavily compressed. Let me know if you want me to upload the full size versions to Picture Push.


----------



## TnB= Gir

You are correct, I purposefully left shadow quality on the medium setting to allow for more eye candy and fps. You can change this by setting "sys_spec_Shadows = 2"

to = 3 (high) or = 4 (very high)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You are correct, I purposefully left shadow quality on the medium setting to allow for more eye candy and fps. You can change this by setting "sys_spec_Shadows = 2"

to = 3 (high) or = 4 (very high)


I thought as much







I've installed Rygel's texture pack and it looks beautiful. I'll post some more screens with a benchmark result later.

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Gunslash

Eve Online
here's me blowing stuff up in my Thrasher and a close up of the Rifter


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Beat ya to it









First up is kkbob33's config. I left multiGPU at a value of 2 as this is the default single GPU mode, the rest is all accurate to your previous post.

First impression is the higher shadow quality in kkbob33's, although I haven't done any benchmarks yet - I'll try some out later and see if the performance is as good as he says (and I hope hehe).

Again, all images are resized from 1680x1050 and heavily compressed. Let me know if you want me to upload the full size versions to Picture Push.


i think you set my config up wrong as my sys_spec_Shading is actually lower. Also, my q_Shader settings are lower too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


*sys_spec_Shading = 0*

q_ShaderGeneral=2
q_ShaderMetal=2
q_ShaderGlass=1
q_ShaderVegetation=2
q_ShaderIce=1
q_ShaderTerrain=3
q_ShaderShadow=1
q_ShaderFX=1
q_ShaderPostProcess=2
q_ShaderHDR=0
q_ShaderSky=0
q_Renderer=3

r_SSAO_downscale_ztarget=0

r_CloudsUpdateAlways = 0



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I thought as much







I've installed Rygel's texture pack and it looks beautiful. I'll post some more screens with a benchmark result later.

Thanks for all the help guys










Where can i get Rygels texture pack? is it for the first Crysis or just Warhead?

Anyway here is some comparisons. IMO Girs Shadows are deeper but the extra frames lighter shadows buys me seems worth it. I do only have 1 4870 now









*1680x1050 4xAA*
*Gir*








*kkbob33*








*Gir*








*kkbob33*


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


The cores of a CPU are identified 0/1/2/3 for a quad core. Setting "sys_physics_CPU = 3" makes the engine do the physics on the fourth core of a quad core, which helps unload some work from the first 2 cores.


oh ok!

Thanks


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


i think you set my config up wrong as my sys_spec_Shading is actually lower. Also, my q_Shader settings are lower too.


Just checked and it's all as you posted so I'm not sure what you mean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Where can i get Rygels texture pack? is it for the first Crysis or just Warhead?


There's one for both Warhead and vanilla Crysis.
Here's a linky for the Warhead pack:

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=30199

I've opted to increase sys_spec_shadows to 3, so far so good, frame rate averages at about 35-40 (having trouble running the benchmark tool so can't get an exact number).


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Just checked and it's all as you posted so I'm not sure what you mean.

There's one for both Warhead and vanilla Crysis.
Here's a linky for the Warhead pack:

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=30199

I've opted to increase sys_spec_shadows to 3, so far so good, frame rate averages at about 35-40 (having trouble running the benchmark tool so can't get an exact number).

Maybe i was just confused but it sounded as if you were saying that the shading in my config was better







when in fact the settings are lower. It also seems from the screenshot that you are getting less performance with less stress on the gcard. That is why i was thinking you might have set it up wrong.

here is a link to the config i modified from Girs: http://rapidshare.com/files/210481489/Best.rar.html. Maybe you can check it to see.

Looking back on the screenshots i posted i should of had r_displayinfo = 1 setup. I should probably take them again and edit them.

Thanks for the link to the Warhead texture pack. +rep







I don't have that game but maybe i can do some digging and find it for vanilla Crysis
*
Edit:* Yeah, the benchmark tool can be finicky at times


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Maybe i was just confused but it sounded as if you were saying that the shading in my config was better







when in fact the settings are lower. It also seems from the screenshot that you are getting less performance with less stress on the gcard. That is why i was thinking you might have set it up wrong.

here is a link to the config i modified from Girs: http://rapidshare.com/files/210481489/Best.rar.html. Maybe you can check it to see.

Looking back on the screenshots i posted i should of had r_displayinfo = 1 setup. I should probably take them again and edit them.

Thanks for the link to the Warhead texture pack. +rep







I don't have that game but maybe i can do some digging and find it for vanilla Crysis
*
Edit:* Yeah, the benchmark tool can be finicky at times









Cheers I'll have another look at your config, thanks for uploading it









It can be tricky to find a working download link for the texture pack, here's one I found : http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=15368

I know because I downloaded the standard Crysis pack first by accident even though I only own WH lol. 2GB download for nothing


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cheers I'll have another look at your config, thanks for uploading it









It can be tricky to find a working download link for the texture pack, here's one I found : http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=15368

I know because I downloaded the standard Crysis pack first by accident even though I only own WH lol. 2GB download for nothing









Wow 2 GB!!!! Is it worth it? how bad does it eat up frames?

By the way, I edited my screenshots to show the frames


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cheers I'll have another look at your config, thanks for uploading it









It can be tricky to find a working download link for the texture pack, here's one I found : http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=15368

I know because I downloaded the standard Crysis pack first by accident even though I only own WH lol. 2GB download for nothing









Here's another link for the texture pack.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Wow 2 GB!!!! Is it worth it? how bad does it eat up frames?

By the way, I edited my screenshots to show the frames









I think it's worth it, adds a lot more sharpness to certain textures. As I can't get the benchmark tool running smoothly (yet!) I can't give an objective assessment of the hit on frames, but it didn't make a huge impact as best I could tell. I played with it on for about an hour earlier and didn't find any noticable performance difference.

Playing with these configs has gotten me back into the game itself







Been playing on delta using mostly stealth now and it's so much fun hehe. Creeping past 15 KPA and a chopper undetected is a real buzz









EDIT yeah maybe try buster2010's link too, the one I used wasn't very fast.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Wow 2 GB!!!! Is it worth it? how bad does it eat up frames?

By the way, I edited my screenshots to show the frames









PCGH did some benchies and the FPS was lower by like 1-2 FPS at most on average. So it's definitely worth it. It mainly just eats up more RAM.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
PCGH did some benchies and the FPS was lower by like 1-2 FPS at most on average. So it's definitely worth it. It mainly just eats up more RAM.

And i have 8 gigs







. Think I'll give it a go









Edit: Ran a bench and you were right. I only lost a frame.


----------



## Ziggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Wow 2 GB!!!! Is it worth it? how bad does it eat up frames?

By the way, I edited my screenshots to show the frames










Benchmarks: http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,6...eviews/?page=2


----------



## Threefeet

Cheers for the benches Ziggy, interesting reading


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Gunslash

hmm makes me want to run Crysis on max, haven't actually done so I think since the new setup


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunslash*


hmm makes me want to run Crysis on max, haven't actually done so I think since the new setup


Dooo eeeet!


----------



## Gabkicks

Me trying to not be 4 seconds off pace in practice.








*And getting Distracted in GTA 4*


----------



## kkbob33

Well i installed the texture pack and i have to say I'm not impressed with it on vanilla Crysis. The default looks better to me. Check out the shadows on the road. They somehow vanished with the texture pack








*
Default Textures*








*Texture Pack*


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Ziggy

Do you guys use a program to capture screen shots, or just Prt Scr and paste?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ziggy*


Do you guys use a program to capture screen shots, or just Prt Scr and paste?


I use FRAPS.










The artwork and design in Demigod is awesome.


----------



## -iceblade^

FRAPS


----------



## halifax1

I started playing Warcraft III again.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Well i installed the texture pack and i have to say I'm not impressed with it on vanilla Crysis. The default looks better to me. Check out the shadows on the road. They somehow vanished with the texture pack









Hmm that's weird, I didn't notice any change with the shadows with Warhead. Maybe I wasn't looking hard enough







I'll check it out when I get home in a few days. One thing I've found with it is that some textures haven't changed, while others got a huge makeover.


----------



## KClaisse

for some reason FRAPS won't cap SS's inside of H.A.W.X.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KClaisse*


for some reason FRAPS won't cap SS's inside of H.A.W.X.










Weird, maybe the key FRAPS uses conflicts with some HAWX key binding? Might be worth checking the in game controls and find a free F key to use for FRAPS.


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Weird, maybe the key FRAPS uses conflicts with some HAWX key binding? Might be worth checking the in game controls and find a free F key to use for FRAPS.


Yup, pause break works. WEEEEE!

Maximum settings, DX10, 2xAA:





































I used to love flight sims, and I remember the good old days of playing Falcon 4.0 online with a few friends. This game is almost the exact opposite of those old-school jet fighter sims. This game is just point and shoot. And follow the blue brackets to line you shots up







. Falcon 4.0 had a 1000+ page manual that came with it, you could probably strap yourself into a real F-16 after memorizing it!







Pretty cool game for those who like the idea of flight sims, but hate how complicated they are.


----------



## Hayday

HAWX looks amazing.

Here is Warhammer: Age of Reckoning

Maxed out without forced AA (which I found out how to do later)

1280x1024.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KClaisse*


Yup, pause break works. WEEEEE!

I used to love flight sims, and I remember the good old days of playing Falcon 4.0 online with a few friends. This game is almost the exact opposite of those old-school jet fighter sims. This game is just point and shoot. And follow the blue brackets to line you shots up







. Falcon 4.0 had a 1000+ page manual that came with it, you could probably strap yourself into a real F-16 after memorizing it!







Pretty cool game for those who like the idea of flight sims, but hate how complicated they are.


Good stuff









That does look great, I may have to check it out hehe


----------



## elson




----------



## TrueForm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hayday*


HAWX looks amazing.

Here is Warhammer: Age of Reckoning

Maxed out without forced AA (which I found out how to do later)

1280x1024.











You should try the Choppa, such an awesome class.

Also where's your AF? xP


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unknownm

best rally game. Better than DIRT Imo


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


best rally game. Better than DIRT Imo


RBR was the best rally game.


----------



## kkbob33

These are visual settings I finally settled on. It drops down to the lower 30s but plays surprisingly smooth. I was always surprised at how well the game plays at such low frames. Devs did a good job in that respect.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


best rally game. Better than DIRT Imo


What game is it?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*












lol great pic









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


These are visual settings I finally settled on. It drops down to the lower 30s but plays surprisingly smooth. I was always surprised at how well the game plays at such low frames. Devs did a good job in that respect.


At the risk of sounding like a Crytek fanboy (if there is such a thing?) I totally agree with you. Normally anything under 50fps has me frustrated.

Looks great


----------



## Gabkicks

I prefer the more realistic and challenging Richard Burns Rally.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
I prefer the more realistic and challenging Richard Burns Rally.










"We find the focus in its natural habitat. It increases the size of its tires to seem dominant to rally cars in the race"


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## kkbob33

Hawx looks pretty cool. how is the gameplay? Is it arcade or flightsim? is it fun?


----------



## Kirgan




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


What game is it?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_M...Rae_Rally_2005


----------



## smoke12291

I'm loving this game!


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Hawx looks pretty cool. how is the gameplay? Is it arcade or flightsim? is it fun?

I would say it is definatly arcadey, however it is very fun. Not too long, though. Completed it in under 4 hours. That was on the easiest difficulty, though. Have not played online yet.


----------



## grunion

I want to see some explosions in these HAWX screenies, please show


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


I'm loving this game!










You stole that screenshot off of me.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


You stole that screenshot off of me.


lol no way sir!
this one's mine!


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I want to see some explosions in these HAWX screenies, please show










My only shot with something blowing up. I took out a tank.


----------



## Unstableiser

You stole mine:









...and must have photoshopped it or something.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
I took out a tank.]

... and four city blocks


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## microsnakey

I cant help the fact I pwn so much


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unknownm

watch in HD


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsnakey*


I cant help the fact I pwn so much


I hope you aren't serious.

You're Kill/Death ratio isn't the greatest.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsnakey*


I cant help the fact I pwn so much


Wanna dance?




























(at work, will post scores when I get home)


----------



## NCspecV81

GTA4: The lost and the gay


----------



## marl

EDIT: Is there any sites where I can use the full resolution without being limited?


----------



## grunion

Gallery


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


EDIT: Is there any sites where I can use the full resolution without being limited?


www.imageshack.us


----------



## olli3

and yes, i did land it!


----------



## microsnakey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


I hope you aren't serious.

You're Kill/Death ratio isn't the greatest.


But the fact I am a medic kind of gives you the idea I dont kill people by myself


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


GTA4: The lost and the gay











Please don't be homophobic you arse bandit. I am offended.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 





watch in HD









allright, this is the part where you explain:
-why you shift gears at 4500 RPM's, almost 1500 below what you should
-wy you are playing 05 which is inferior in pretty much all ways to 04


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Please don't be homophobic you arse bandit. I am offended.

Oh quit your cryin', ya butt pirate.









Jk, but stop crying, seriously.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I've got some before/after screenshots for your cfg Gir, here's two heavily compressed and resized caps. I'm uploading more (full quality png) to PicturePush if anyone wants to see, they should be ready in 30 minutes or so.

I have to say the difference is huge! The lighting quality is amazing, nicely done









Standard config, enthusiast settings:










Gir's config, FSAA=0, edgeAA=2:










Images scaled from 1680x1050.

Wait, it looks and performs better?









Post #1350... wow, compressed images yet so noticable...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Wait, it looks and performs better?









Post #1350... wow, compressed images yet so noticable...

Yeah, thats whats so nice about custom configs









You would think that Crytek would of tried something as simple as messing with a "autoexec.cfg" file to enhance performance yet enhance visuals.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21006564...onfig.rar.html

Enjoy.









I use x4AA in my screenshots, but if you want more FPS, just turn in game AA off and add "r_useedgeaa = 2" in the autoexec.

hey Gir, can you upload it again? it says download limit reached since you don't have a premium account or something









thanks


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hey Gir, can you upload it again? it says download limit reached since you don't have a premium account or something









thanks









http://rapidshare.com/files/21221816...onfig.rar.html

And I use picturepush for my images. Free account gave me 1 gigs worth of storage and no compression/image size limits.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
And I use picturepush for my images. Free account gave me 1 gigs worth of storage and no compression/image size limits.

It's what I use too


----------



## .Style

Where do I put this Autoexec.cfg file? C:/Prog files/Steam/steamapps/common/crysis/game/config ? <--- There?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/21221816...onfig.rar.html

And I use picturepush for my images. Free account gave me 1 gigs worth of storage and no compression/image size limits.

thanks mate!

Il try picturepush too, sounds nice!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Where do I put this Autoexec.cfg file? C:/Prog files/Steam/steamapps/common/crysis/game/config ? <--- There?

Yes.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
allright, this is the part where you explain:
-why you shift gears at 4500 RPM's, almost 1500 below what you should
-wy you are playing 05 which is inferior in pretty much all ways to 04

I'm not shifting gears.. Its auto
Because I love 05. Alot better than DIRT imo


----------



## go4life

Testing out picturepush! The game is FEAR 2


----------



## TnB= Gir

go4life, when you're viewing your picturepush gallery, click on an image. That will open up a new window with the image in it. Make sure you click "full" and it will refresh with the full screen version. Then copy the link and paste it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
go4life, when you're viewing your picturepush gallery, click on an image. That will open up a new window with the image in it. Make sure you click "full" and it will refresh with the full screen version. Then copy the link and paste it.

ok, il do it now


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
ok, il do it now









That second pic is intense lol

____________

The Graveyard










Chaos Theory










Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Multiplayer










If anyone doesn't know already, Steam are holding a sale weekend on some indie titles. Check it out if you haven't already


----------



## mattlyall06

"...We Don't Go To Ravenholm"


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
Where do I put this Autoexec.cfg file? C:/Prog files/Steam/steamapps/common/crysis/game/config ? <--- There?

I always put mine in the main Crysis directory. From what i read that is where you put it.

EDIT: For some reason it seems the config directory is where its at. The CCC config always installed into the main directory. I'm going to have to read up on this and post back........

EDIT#2: I guess it doesn't matter which directory you use. For me, certain commands in the autoexec.cfg file do not work properly in the main directory or the config directory. i have to put the autoexec into both!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
"...We Don't Go To Ravenholm"

I will remember that level for a long time









One of the first times I was truly freaked out by a game lol

Gir: nice shots mate, do you play on those settings? If so what kind of frames do you get?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 










i tried getting through that game and just couldnt. The soundtrack was just atrocious. The game itself was fun at first but after a while it just felt like button mashing


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
That second pic is intense lol

The Graveyard










yep! I sat there with my headset on high volume, and damn I was scared lol

anyways, how is the graveyard?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
anyways, how is the graveyard?









That's a good question









I think it was worth the few â‚¬'s it cost but I can only imagine what others would say about it.

It could have been released as just a CG short movie but the fact that you're in control (albeit limited) helps form a connection between you and the little old lady.

I won't say any more in case I spoil it. Advice though: don't read any reviews, watch any videos or play the demo, it will ruin it.

Overall, it made me smile


----------



## kkbob33

Ok after figuring out my config problems i have some comparison shots of my modification of girs config, and Girs original config.

1680x1050

*GIR*









*kkbob33*










As you can see the one i modified will give more performance with slightly darker shading and but Girs has fuller vegetation and a little bit lighter feel to it. To make the modified Gir config have fuller vegetation at the cost of about 2 frames just use "r_useedgeaa = 2"









Girs config download: http://rapidshare.com/files/21221816...onfig.rar.html

kkbob33 modified config download: http://rapidshare.com/files/21240607...iscfg.rar.html

*EDIT:* I found one of my old configs and decided to post a screenshot and a link to that one also even though i don't think it looks nearly as good.

link: http://rapidshare.com/files/21241144...onfig.rar.html


----------



## Threefeet

Nice post









For me it'd be Gir's config for the first half of the game and yours after the ice shows up


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Nice post









For me it'd be Gir's config for the first half of the game and yours after the ice shows up









LOL

Its not really mine but just a version of girs with modified shaders for more performance. I had a custom config i made a while back but lost the file.

Edit: I found the thread!!! http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...=crysis+config I also threw up a sceenshot in my previous post for comparison


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
LOL

Its not really mine but just a version of girs with modified shaders for more performance. I had a custom config i made a while back but lost the file.

Edit: I found the thread!!! http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/34...=crysis+config

Cool cool, either way props to both for sharing it









I'll check out your older config tomorrow when i get time


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsnakey*


I cant help the fact I pwn so much


If you wanna bump, let's go.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That's a good question









I think it was worth the few â‚¬'s it cost but I can only imagine what others would say about it.

It could have been released as just a CG short movie but the fact that you're in control (albeit limited) helps form a connection between you and the little old lady.

I won't say any more in case I spoil it. Advice though: don't read any reviews, watch any videos or play the demo, it will ruin it.

Overall, it made me smile










ok, thanks








Its seems quite interesting, like its got a message to bring! (not sure if it is though!)

and I won't read anything or play the demo


----------



## Masterchiefx2

was aiming for 1000 frags but i got tired lol only got the game last week










itll have to do haah


----------



## porschedrifter




----------



## ChrisB17

/\\/\\ Cool game /\\/\\

Not really.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lol what game is this?


----------



## kimosabi

You use Speedfan to start your windtunnel?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

So I had an awesome screenshot of TF2 where I as an engineer on Red was dominating 7 out of the 16 players on pl_badwater but when I went to look at it, it was all black.

Anyone know why the screenshot came out like that? Nothing but black. 3.27mb of black.


----------



## Paradox me

Favorite armor combo.


----------



## adizz

Call of Duty 4


----------



## go4life

hey adizz, I was just wondering, what can that 7300gt of yours do in cod4? what settings and avarge frames do you get? 
Im considering something like that for my brothers computer


----------



## Arrowslinger

My most played game now:










































Full size 1920X1200 in my gallery


----------



## go4life

looks nice arrowslinger!
im going to download it now! after all its free


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


My most played game now:










































Full size 1920X1200 in my gallery


From the small screenshots those graphics look pretty nice!







What engine is it running on? Is it the Avalanche engine(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalanche_Studios)?


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
From the small screenshots those graphics look pretty nice!







What engine is it running on? Is it the Avalanche engine(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avalanche_Studios)?

I shoulda thumbed them sorry









Avalanche and Eidos Interactive also produced Just Cause on the Avalanche engine, I just hope theHunter was not a test for Just Cause 2


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


I shoulda thumbed them sorry









Avalanche and Eidos Interactive also produced Just Cause on the Avalanche engine, I just hope theHunter was not a test for Just Cause 2











Why not? Does the game not look as good in real time? I think I may just sign up for an account to try it when i get a chance.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I broke down and purchased Warhead







. Heres some pics of me running it with the config I modified from Tnb-Gir. Thanks for the work Gir!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow that looks great kkbob! Glad you like it.

Sorry I haven't gotten around to taking pics yet.


















*FALCON PAUNCHHH*


----------



## kkbob33

I can see you've been busy with DMC4









If you do get a chance give those shader settings i suggested a try. With "r_useedgeaa = 2" tweaked in I really cant tell the difference(foliage looks great!) and it gains about 5 FPS on average









Quote:

sys_spec_Shading = 0
r_useedgeaa = 2

q_ShaderGeneral=2
q_ShaderMetal=2
q_ShaderGlass=1
q_ShaderVegetation=2
q_ShaderIce=1
q_ShaderTerrain=3
q_ShaderShadow=1
q_ShaderFX=1
q_ShaderPostProcess=2
q_ShaderHDR=0
q_ShaderSky=0
q_Renderer=3
*
EDIT:* By the way, has anyone else noticed that Warhead has a orangish(not a word???







) hugh to the lighting scheme. I think vanillas looked cleaner(for lack of a better word)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

D Mac (DMC) looks oh so japanese now. Love those games, I gotta get 4. That Falcon boss looks so sweet.


----------



## nathris

Note to self: bind f "jpeg"


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


You stole mine:

...and must have photoshopped it or something.


I have ashley and Garrus in my crew, I don't know why you are so intent on proving me wrong.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Why not? Does the game not look as good in real time? I think I may just sign up for an account to try it when i get a chance.

Just Cause 2 does look good, but the first one was just bleh


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Too bad tri monitor not supported










Attachment 102869
Attachment 102870


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Homeworld looks amazing on tri-monitors! I have to get some motivation and finish my tri-monitor setup, although it's nowhere near as nice as yours. I only have 15"+24"+15" and they don't quite match up in colour or joining edges, I have to run the 15" ones vertically, and use software "triple-head", not the TripleHead2Go which is much better.


----------



## mfb412

[warning]scary ammount of DX10 DMC 4 coming[/warning], not in order, at 1440x900 (cant go higher) with 4XAA, also, some of my humongous TF2 scores back when i had XP in portuguese


----------



## mfb412

tommorow: PURE


----------



## dominique120

Soon halo combat evolved


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## kkbob33




----------



## yellowtoblerone

why not one picture per post lol


----------



## Threefeet

Only just started playing so these are early screens:



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
why not one picture per post lol

Boo!

Moar


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 102986

Attachment 102987

Attachment 102988

Attachment 102989

Attachment 102990


----------



## Michael2k5

Crysisness!!!!!


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
Attachment 102986

Attachment 102987

Attachment 102988

Attachment 102989

Attachment 102990

sweet. is it good? going to be playing it later today


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


sweet. is it good? going to be playing it later today


meh







anchorage was better


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael2k5* 
Crysisness!!!!!









Demo SS?


----------



## Michael2k5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Demo SS?

its a level i got from crymod


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael2k5* 
its a level i got from crymod

link me


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael2k5* 
its a level i got from crymod

Link for sure!

Thanks


----------



## Oatsie

Nothing special...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oatsie* 
Nothing special...

The screens make it look pretty decent!


----------



## TnB= Gir

There's a demo for wanted?


----------



## go4life

this wanted game, is it based on the wanted movie?


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
this wanted game, is it based on the wanted movie?

I believe so, yes.


----------



## mfb412

after that DMC4 dmp, have a PURE screen dump


----------



## Oatsie

It's not bad. The bullet curving is pretty fun. =D

Here is a download link.


----------



## AIpha

Thanks, I'm going to download that when I get home for sure!


----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## HappycoreDJ

Crysis was such a fun game.


----------



## dominique120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dominique120* 
Soon halo combat evolved

there you go


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dominique120* 
there you go










I have such fond memories of that game









For each Halo release my friend and I would always play through it (first time) together on co-op, sort of a ritual. Epic moments are just that bit better when there's someone sitting next to you lol


----------



## Michael2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


link me


http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=2977&lim=0


----------



## Michael2k5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Link for sure!

Thanks










http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=2977&lim=0


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Michael2k5*


http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=2977&lim=0


Cheers









+rep


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## NrGx

That last shot is spectacular. Needs the UT type voice over going "OWWWNAGGEE!".


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 


















what game?


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Starcraft : Brood War
and
Diablo 2: Lord Of Destruction


----------



## neobloodline

Visual Pinball v.8

4 of my favorite real pinball tables emulated perfectly 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Star Trek The Next Generation








Johnny Mnemonic








Circus Voltaire








The Twilight Zone









They don't make these pinballs anymore.. there's only 1 pinball manufacturer left in the world. Stern Pinball.

These are actual gameplay screenshots.


----------



## mind0uT

I'm getting 0 fps when viewing screenshots of Crysis..


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neobloodline*


Visual Pinball v.8

4 of my favorite real pinball tables emulated perfectly 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

They don't make these pinballs anymore.. there's only 1 pinball manufacturer left in the world. Stern Pinball.

These are actual gameplay screenshots.


i used to love the Twilight Zone one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mind0uT*


I'm getting 0 fps when viewing screenshots of Crysis..










LMAO


----------



## Dominazn




----------



## Zooby65




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michael2k5* 
Crysisness!!!!!
























just WOW


----------



## Vanorge

just reinstalled. haven't played since release. DX10 works great now. and im really glad to see that it's not cartoonish yet very smooth. i was pretty shocked to see how well this game is playing now. i figured why not share some screens for those that might be interested. there is a 10 day free trial.

http://www.lotro.com/trial/



















[IMGl]http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv112/Vanorge/ScreenShot00002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Michael2k5




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## NCspecV81

Wheelman


----------



## Threefeet

I'm loving this game so much


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I'm loving this game so much










FEAR 2 looks sweet. I have been meaning to get it but I still have to finish a few others. I hop around between games to much.

I still need to finish Warhead, Resident Evil 4(again) and Final Fantasy X. I haven't even started DeadSpace or Fallout 3









Plus, I need to get my daily dose of Fight Night R3


----------



## Rook_

My first character in World of Warcraft... don't really play her though...


----------



## Mikemoon07




----------



## Gabkicks




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikemoon07* 









Do they allow weapon mods on online servers?


----------



## Unknownm

1st WOOT. Turns out I got 2nd due to 1 guy getting .01 lower than me


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Do they allow weapon mods on online servers?


Most servers allow them but some servers run svPure to prevent material hackers and your skins will not work. A good place to get skins is www.fpsbanana.com


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Do they allow weapon mods on online servers?

It's a client skin. Only you can see it, it doesn't affect other people at all.


----------



## USlatin

Here is my new game (full resolution)
With 4xAA I get 15fps! Wooot!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Here is my new game (full resolution)
With 4xAA I get 15fps! Wooot!










Wow I havent seen a post from you in a long time.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Wow I havent seen a post from you in a long time.

hehe... I've been thinking doing an accomplishment thread for getting back on OCN


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


FEAR 2 looks sweet. I have been meaning to get it but I still have to finish a few others. I hop around between games to much.

I still need to finish Warhead, Resident Evil 4(again) and Final Fantasy X. I haven't even started DeadSpace or Fallout 3









Plus, I need to get my daily dose of Fight Night R3










lol that's quite a queue of games you've got there! We're all so lucky really, so many excellent titles released last year and still more to come. Fight Night R4 isn't too far off either, and it's shaping up to be incredible by the sounds of it









But yeah, when you're ready to have the piss scared out of you, get into FEAR 2. That's assuming you have any left after Dead Space


----------



## neobloodline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rook_*




My first character in World of Warcraft... don't really play her though...


Go Go Gadget Pine-tree swords!!


----------



## Threefeet

Here's some more fear... I mean F.E.A.R.

















^^ After you...









^^ Silly Replica soldier, 3 inch wide bars don't protect you from Threefeet


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol that's quite a queue of games you've got there! We're all so lucky really, so many excellent titles released last year and still more to come. Fight Night R4 isn't too far off either, and it's shaping up to be incredible by the sounds of it









But yeah, when you're ready to have the piss scared out of you, get into FEAR 2. That's assuming you have any left after Dead Space












FN4! Yeah Baby!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Here's some more fear... I mean F.E.A.R.









^^ *Silly Replica soldier, 3 inch wide bars don't protect you from Threefeet *










LOL you silly, so silly


----------



## Threefeet

I know it's kind of off topic but here's two games I'm really looking forward to...

Fight Night Round 4










Deus Ex 3










Of both of them, Deus Ex is definitely the one I'm most excited about


----------



## TnB= Gir

Deus Ex 3 is looking to be very very console casualized to me... but time will tell.

Oh and does anyone own Dark Sector PC? Mind posting screenshots?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Deus Ex 3 is looking to be very very console casualized to me... but time will tell.

I know it's worrying to say the least









I never played #1, but #2 has to be one of my all time favourites.

It had such a dynamic experience that most games only pretend to have. Mass Effect I'm looking at you... don't get me wrong, I loved Mass Effect but a second or third playthrough revealed just how little choice you actually had in the game, IMO.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unknownm

*Some reason Fraps cuts out my screen shots. I run 1800x1440 but the images come out 1800x1200







*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I know it's worrying to say the least









I never played #1, but #2 has to be one of my all time favourites.

It had such a dynamic experience that most games only pretend to have. Mass Effect I'm looking at you... don't get me wrong, I loved Mass Effect but a second or third playthrough revealed just how little choice you actually had in the game, IMO.



i thought 2 was fail to me, didnt like it at all which is why im not getting my hopes up for 3, still cant wait for it though as 1 was one of my fav games ever







,

@ Gir what is this demigod lol i've never heard of it :/ looks like an rts but for an rts that interface is a bit lame, but the game does look good, how is it ?


----------



## mfb412

allriiight audiosurf


----------



## Outcasst

No AA in this game unfortunately. Would have been a very welcome addition. Can't force it in control panel either.


----------



## jimwest

Started Fallout 3 and I am very impressed. There's a lot to do, battles are fun, it's actually challenging, and it looks amazing.








































I like punching things...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimwest* 
Started Fallout 3 and I am very impressed. There's a lot to do, battles are fun, it's actually challenging, and it looks amazing.
I like punching things...

lol the poor Megaton Settlers









Epic game, enjoy the experience


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
i thought 2 was fail to me, didnt like it at all which is why im not getting my hopes up for 3, still cant wait for it though as 1 was one of my fav games ever







,

@ Gir what is this demigod lol i've never heard of it :/ looks like an rts but for an rts that interface is a bit lame, but the game does look good, how is it ?

Everything you need to know about Demigod is in this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/43...ot-thread.html


----------



## Unknownm

Fixed the screenshots (Had to update fraps







). Running 1800x1352 @ 84hz


----------



## Silent Nemesis

GunZ the Duel, lol.

Ijji.com game, it's really not about the graphics, it's the gameplay.. and it's a tough game to master, and I'm really good at it.

Requires really good finger movement/keyboard. And the graphics are turned down like that on purpose, that way the other characters stick out and I hit them with my weapons a lot more :O


----------



## jouno53

Some Empire Total War screen shots with my new GTX 260.









Hope they aren't obnoxiously large!


----------



## kkbob33

I have a ton. i promise this will be my last post of this size









_1680x1050 No AA_


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I have a ton. i promise this will be my last post of this size










nice screens, cant wait to get my 4870 an play crysis looking good


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jouno53* 

Hope they aren't obnoxiously large!


No such thing.









This is a screenshot thread after all.


----------



## Threefeet

Ah OCN, no screenshot is too obnoxiously large









I'm dying to post more FEAR 2 screens, but I finished it and most of them are spoilers









Creepy ending...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Ah OCN, no screenshot is too obnoxiously large









I'm dying to post more FEAR 2 screens, but I finished it and most of them are spoilers









Creepy ending...


Ahh yes, the rape scene.


----------



## headcracker

got my head blown off


----------



## TnB= Gir

Bought this from good old games www.gog.com last night on a whim. It's freakin awesome. It's only $5.99 and has no DRM at all. Really good graphics for a 4 year old game too.


----------



## headcracker

AND


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## mfb412

Gir, you DEFINATELY need to play flatout 2 and ultimate carnage, they look better, alot more cars and tracks, and its probably the most fun one can have with a racing game


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Gir, you DEFINATELY need to play flatout 2 and ultimate carnage, they look better, alot more cars and tracks, and its probably the most fun one can have with a racing game

Good Old Games only has the original.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Good Old Games only has the original.









steam...

i have the original flatout demo. one of my fave games ever.

MLB 2k9


----------



## TnB= Gir

Steam is also a lot more expensive than gog.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
got my head blown off

What mod is that?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Gir, you DEFINATELY need to play flatout 2 and ultimate carnage, they look better, alot more cars and tracks, and its probably the most fun one can have with a racing game

Ultimate Carnage


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
What mod is that?

Alien Mod. Server IP: 217.112.93.164:1024


----------



## mfb412

allriiight, that game is so awesome, i love it








now, i have a problem with cross racing championship, can anyone explain? ive reinstalled several times, installed new graphics drivers, and it always happens, take a look and tell me what you think it might be 
(il post several views, also, this is not the only problem, has anyone got an idea on how to configure the sound settings to get all the sounds at the correct volume and surround destribution?) im posting the settings as well




































































this happens with all cars (and tracks)


----------



## skywarp00

flatout lol hahaha


----------



## CorporalAris

That is tearing. I believe the cause would be an unstable Overclock, high temps, bad card, etc.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


That is tearing. I believe the cause would be an unstable Overclock, high temps, bad card, etc.


its happenning ALWAYS, not momentarially, but no way man, my 4850 is actually now at stock speeds with the fan at 60%, loads after 1 hours of furmark at 101C, so not a concern, seeing as these things can go up to 140C, and this is the only game where it happens, all others are fine


----------



## neobloodline

Wow the first 6 levels are fricken awesome. Go try it, then buy it. Reward good games and ignore bad ones.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


its happenning ALWAYS, not momentarially, but no way man, my 4850 is actually now at stock speeds with the fan at 60%, loads after 1 hours of furmark at 101C, so not a concern, seeing as these things can go up to 140C, and this is the only game where it happens, all others are fine


Looks like a driver issue. I had problems like that with rainbow six vegas 2 using my SLI 9600gt setup.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Looks like a driver issue. I had problems like that with rainbow six vegas 2 using my SLI 9600gt setup.


it did this on xp with 8.9, 8.11, 8.12, and on vista with 9.1 and 9.3 so...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
it did this on xp with 8.9, 8.11, 8.12, and on vista with 9.1 and 9.3 so...

huh. i guess i have no clue then. sorry


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
it did this on xp with 8.9, 8.11, 8.12, and on vista with 9.1 and 9.3 so...

If you've got a spare graphics card throw that in and see if that's the prob. Similar thing happened to me a few years ago with my new card. For some reason it would only happen with CS:S. I put my old card in the machine and the problem went. I took the new card back, got a replacement and it worked like a treat.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
its happenning ALWAYS, not momentarially, but no way man, my 4850 is actually now at stock speeds with the fan at 60%, loads after 1 hours of furmark at 101C, so not a concern, seeing as these things can go up to 140C, and this is the only game where it happens, all others are fine

Well, it still looks exactly like tearing. And those temps seem way to friggen high.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Well, it still looks exactly like tearing. And those temps seem way to friggen high.


dont forget, that was furmark, i dont think anything else can stress a graphics card as much as it, except for crysis, which hovers around 99%
CRC only loads it to 70 and the temps are around 80C at that load (i checked by having CCC running on a secondary monitor, and the thermal thereshold on the 4850 is around 140C so temps arent a concern, i think

to the other guy, who suggested the graphics alternative, i'll see if i can convince my friend to borrow me his 4870 (after all, i wont need alot of hassle to get her running), and i'll see if the problem remains


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


allriiight, that game is so awesome, i love it








now, i have a problem with cross racing championship, can anyone explain? ive reinstalled several times, installed new graphics drivers, and it always happens, take a look and tell me what you think it might be 
(il post several views, also, this is not the only problem, has anyone got an idea on how to configure the sound settings to get all the sounds at the correct volume and surround destribution?) im posting the settings as well

this happens with all cars (and tracks)


ok this used to happen me with this game, an i tryed everything an couldnt get it to stop tearing, so i didnt play the game for months, every new driver that came out i got, booted crc an still tearing then 1 day got new drivers an like magic it worked lol so i would say it's a driver problem, it's worked for me now for about the last 10 drivers an im using 182.08 right now an no problem.

Edit: i see you have ati so sorry for recomending nvidia drivers lol, but all i can suggest is to try differant drivers as thats all i did to get mine to work.


----------



## loop0001

yay for mirrors edge!







cant wait to get that game and be able to play it beautifully


----------



## KarmaKiller

Couple shots from a Thunder Alley Race. Couple of drift shots. 
And then Rado's purple Wizz.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Section-9

Nice DMC4 screens Gir.


----------



## japan1

Xpand Rally:


----------



## skarm

lol


----------



## Threefeet

LOL

Poor Fawkes


----------



## mfb412

that CANNOT end well (for the guy at least







)


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol, gotta love Liara's throw + my high explosive rounds.


----------



## Beast!

*Lord of the Rings Online
*
Rivendell






















































Bree-land



























Evendim


----------



## Unknownm

holy crap everyone screenshot is viewable. Noo need to move left or right ha


----------



## yellowtoblerone

One shoot per post! My eyes!

Btw your lotr screen are suprisingly beautiful.

Before seeing the title I thought "wow".


----------



## Hanjin

Punchout 1080 res styles


----------



## skarm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
LOL

Poor Fawkes










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
that CANNOT end well (for the guy at least







)

That was my last mini-nuke and it only did about 50% even though it actually hit him directly, he has a Gatling Laser.

Guess who actually died?


----------



## kkbob33

The water in Lord of the Rings is beautiful. Sometimes i would just stand next to it because it was cool


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


One shoot per post! My eyes!


Never!


----------



## Flack88

Some STALKER Clear Sky, good game. A bit better than the first one with a bit of modding and patching. The standard damage values were a joke and god only knows why they got rid of the pistol ironsights.


----------



## kkbob33

*Defcon
*









*Medeival II : Total War* ---_Modded_


----------



## mfb412

TF2 scores and random stuff (1680x1050 2XAA)









first time i hit a 2:1 ratio with so many kills









that crab is a spy! wait what?


----------



## mfb412

should i post a scaryngly huge amount of modded Crysis screens on custom maps?


----------



## TnB= Gir

My favorite mission in Warhead. I really wish there were more rain levels. Rain/rain effects in CE2 are amazing.


----------



## go4life

FEAR 2:




The Witcher:






GTA IV:


----------



## mfb412

Crysis, some are DX10, others are 9 with a mix of high and very high, and others are custom very high, cant remember, these are from the custom maps "The resort" and "Strange island" warning: internet connection might FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU on sight


----------



## go4life

very nice shots mate


----------



## mfb412

why thank you christian


----------



## go4life

lol anytime Frank


----------



## skarm

ow


----------



## [email protected]

Using the Dolphin Wii Emulator.

Fyi, the screenshot was from yesterday, I recently upgraded the Emulator to a newer build for better quality.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

how's the speed [email protected]?


----------



## PolishNProud




----------



## mr.derp

Settings: Very High, 8x AA, dx10
Attachment 104298
There's some guys that need to go boom boom down there
Attachment 104299
Attachment 104300
and the rocket flies
Attachment 104301
It's hard to see since but there's the rocket exploding down there, killing those dudes









And no, those settings are not playable, I just wanted to takes rly nice pics.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

AoC looks amazing now. I'll post some 1900x1200 pics later


----------



## Unknownm

I know some people have slow internet so here is jpg


----------



## mfb412

what the... IT WAS YOU WHO KILLED COLIN MCRAE!!! if you havent, how come you're driving his car and with his co-pilot?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


what the... IT WAS YOU WHO KILLED COLIN MCRAE!!! if you havent, how come you're driving his car and with his co-pilot?










LOL









*The Path*











*Deus Ex: Invisible War*











*Test Drive Unlimited*











*Chaos Theory*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Plethora of Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway screenies comin up.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Biomech

Love the TPS reports! They were in the first FEAR as well from what I remember. Office Space is an iconic movie.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


what the... IT WAS YOU WHO KILLED COLIN MCRAE!!! if you havent, how come you're driving his car and with his co-pilot?










Oh man cmon was that really called for?
And _p-lease_ it is *co-driver*; get it right!

Gir, awesome screens!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Oh man cmon was that really called for?
And _p-lease_ it is *co-driver*; get it right!

Gir, awesome screens!


i was kidding, i respect mcrae, the guy was my idol, sorry for the error there


----------



## Radiix

Duke Nukem 3d with High-res texture pack


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Duke Nukem 3d with High-res texture pack


lol

Cool


----------



## mfb412

balls of steel


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Hail to the King, baby.

Another day in Liberty City:










Midnight traffic










Turned ugly










AoC dx10 with Godrays! (fps drops to 8 on my gtx295 oc'd)


----------



## CorporalAris

The fog looks nice in AoC.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Hail to the King, baby.

Another day in Liberty City:










Midnight traffic










Turned ugly










AoC dx10 with Godrays! (fps drops to 8 on my gtx295 oc'd)










Wow 8 fps on GTX 295!







Whats up with that?


----------



## Unknownm

i Forgot about TDU


----------



## Silent Nemesis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


i Forgot about TDU

[IMG*]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1408/testdriveunlimited20090fpf.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG*]http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4568/testdriveunlimited20090s.jpg[/IMG]


What game is this?









Nevermind, I just noticed the filename =_="


----------



## TnB= Gir

He lost his head.


----------



## mfb412

so gir, how's BIA-hells highway?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
so gir, how's BIA-hells highway?

Very dubbed down for consoles imo. The health system was plain broken when I played it, if you arent behind cover the screen goes red and you die for no reason even when its impossible of getting hit. Although I will admit the game does have some good moments.







This is just what I found mind you.


----------



## headcracker

S.T.A.L.K.E.R (Modded)


----------



## Flack88

Oblivion lost mod by any chance? If so good choice.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
so gir, how's BIA-hells highway?

I love it. Best 8 bucks I've spent in a while.

My only complaint is the console-ized regenerative health system, but it doesn't bother me that much at all.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
Oblivion lost mod by any chance? If so good choice.

not to sure, its just a mod pack with a collection of differant mods, but the game looks sooooo much better, an i installed new mods an am replaying from the start







, at 1080p though i only avg 30fps


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Wow 8 fps on GTX 295!







Whats up with that?










That is up with massive godray effect in dx10 with everything maxed out at 1900x1200, including 16q antiA


----------



## headcracker




----------



## TnB= Gir

Just finished it. That was easily one of the best games I've ever played. I think it's just 9.99 with free shipping at newegg, buy it now.

And I still can't believe they used UE3 for this. They use it better than Epic does, it really should be a benchmark for how to turn a crappy engine into a good one.


----------



## kkbob33




----------



## Unstableiser

His teeth are green lol.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


His teeth are green lol.


I think its his mouthpiece.







The 360 and PS3 replays look so much better but at least i can play the PS2 version on the PC with 1680x1050 Internal Resolution instead of on my TV at crappy native res


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


S.T.A.L.K.E.R (Modded)









umm dude, what mod(s) is(are) that(those) and what do they do? my stock STALKER doesnt look so different from that...


----------



## Exean

Riding to the Forsaken Inn.










Doing an instance with a buddy in Great Barrows.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Causing general anarchy:










getting some r and r










I figure out why aoc on my gtx 295 is so slow. Advanced shadows in dx10 kills it (5fps min, 19 max). When its off its 22min, 40ish average

fixed bg and god rays:










welcome to tortage


----------



## Vlasov_581

Vault 89 mod

Attachment 104746

Attachment 104747

Attachment 104748

Attachment 104749

Attachment 104751


----------



## carayan

bad pic cause my gpu sucks.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
umm dude, what mod(s) is(are) that(those) and what do they do? my stock STALKER doesnt look so different from that...

well those screens are only on medium settings, mods installed are -->

- Panoramic Mod 2.1 + S.W.O 2.2 + Vivid Sunsets 0.7:
visually beautiful creative merge of 3 different graphics & weather mods
created by several artists, large view distance, horizons, proper sun travel
according to location, enhanced HDR, wet surfaces, morning due, multiple weather
cycles, darker nights, moonlight, different types of storms from fast to slow,
stars constellation, water animation and many more implementations, all by
staying within the mood of the game.

- SkyGRAPHICS_-_MOD_v2.0_RC4.1:
this mod introduces advanced shader technology known as Parallax Occlusion
Mapping seen in Crysis and very recent games, creating close-to-life illusion of
true relief, Depth of Field, Motion Blur, Sun Shafts (optional) and Screen Space
Ambient Occlusion (SSAO), which creates an enormous difference in the way the
game looks (mod has been fine tuned from it's default state to avoid excessive
rock relief and contrast)

- Photorealistic Zone 1.0 (a.k.a Argus Texture Pack):
this is a 6 months of reworking every texture in the game by Argus, special
attention has been paid to preserving the original look of materials while
textures have been replaced with equivalent higher quality photographs with
manual bump editing and partial use of original files, heavily optimized to
reduce performance drop.

- Vehicles Retexture Pack
selected vehicles now look extra rusty and abandoned but only the ones that
been parked there for 20 years, Stalkers and millitary still use
transpartation.

- Zone Reclamation Project:
adds numerous bug fixes, creates dynamic camp fires that act as a source of
light, removes head bobbling, mutes annoying characters "Get out of here
Stalker" and many more.

- Particle Enhancement 3.0:
this mod enhances many of the particle effects in Stalker, sparkles, anomalies,
smoke, explosions, etc.

- Ragdoll Mod 1.3:
adds natural death and hit physics, kills will no longer cause corpse ragdoll
to fly backwards.

- Bulbs Soc (a.k.a Lampochki Soc):
now you can shoot the bulbs and the lights will go out!

- Argus Add-ons:
new quality Google Earth type map, halogen flashlight, gloves, knife with signs
of sharpenning (very cool).

- AI Pack 10005:
adds the following set of abilities to NPCs: removing bodies from camp sites,
throwing grenades, changing armor, healing other NPC's.

- Hades Real Gore Mod 1.0:
textures to simulate real blood and gore, wet blood look, bits of guts, bullet
sprays, all done classy without exaggeration.

- Sound Overhaul 1.07 RC2:
replaces most weapon sounds, anomalies, equipment clatter, footsteps,
nightlife, bullet fly-by sounds and more with quality equivalents.
All sounds are properly OGG-commented to prevent any issues.

- Harmonica Mod:
NPC's can randomly play harmonica between guitar sessions.

- Authentic Music:
adds a few acoustic guitar songs in authentic language in the mix, but not too
many.

- Asphalt 2.0:
quality asphalt texture.

- Medkits:
quality medkit textures.

- Chernobyl TV 1.1:
smooth TV animation, actual footage about Chernobyl.

- NWT 0.6.1:
quality weapon textures.

- TS Nades:
quality grenade textures.

- Elite Nightvision 1.1:
black & white nightvision based on the psy_antenna postprocess effect.
This one really makes you see in the dark.

- Stalker Forever HD Foodndrinks 1.0:
authentic vodka and energy drink skins, food textures stay original.

- Normal Accuracy Plus 1.0:
the set of tweaked weapons configs that slightly increases your chances of
hitting the target without ruining the game's original award-winning ballistic
system.

- Rules of Engagement 0.1:
removes the ability for NPC's to notice you at unrealistically large distances,
500m and up.

- 1154HUD 1.2:
a clean and minimalistic hud from early game development as oppose to final
arts'n'crafts style hud.


----------



## Unstableiser

What the heck is this crap.


----------



## headcracker

well before i build a new rig i decided to see how good i could get crysis to perform on my sig rig lol (never bothered up untill now)

not the best looking crysis screens lol but good for my rig no @ 1080p + 1600x1200







? (not finished yet though)
:the results:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What the heck is this crap.


An answer to a question.

Cheer up


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


What the heck is this crap.


A mod he is running for a buggy ass game. I couldn't even get through the first level without random crashes and choppy framerates with the newest drivers a couple months after release







......Some enjoyed it i guess.......

The first game was OK though. For me


----------



## nakedrampage

Slow Down!


----------



## kilrbe3

@headcracker, on my gosh! Bloom and HDR are crazy high! haha, But i do love to play with high HDR/Bloom in crysis!


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry er... there was supposed to be a screenshot on my post


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It has been years and we still can't play crysis with any real AA


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Sorry er... there was supposed to be a screenshot on my post









Haha I got it without the screenshot.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
I figure out why aoc on my gtx 295 is so slow. Advanced shadows in dx10 kills it (5fps min, 19 max). When its off its 22min, 40ish average

For what that game looks like that must be some SERIOUSLY unoptimised coding. The day games cant be run maxed out on a Â£500 vid card is the day something has seriously gone wrong with developers!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


For what that game looks like that must be some SERIOUSLY unoptimised coding. The day games cant be run maxed out on a Â£500 vid card is the day something has seriously gone wrong with developers!


Huh do you code? If not I srsly don't know why you posted this. Once you understand & help devloped AOC in "Coding" & "Optimizing", than you can say yes this game is srsly unoptimized. For future reference just say "This game doesn't really run very well with (Insert Graphic card manufacture name). (Company of the games name) should of took more time to make it more efficient

----

Crysis 1.2 running 1800x1352 @ all high - One Very high - Game effects low (last screenshot) for no clouds (Moar framerate). Avg around 26-28 frames


----------



## Vlasov_581

Fallout 3 atmospheric glare+hi-res night sky+hi-res moon mod









Attachment 104806

Attachment 104807


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Huh do you code? If not I srsly don't know why you posted this. Once you understand & help devloped AOC in "Coding" & "Optimizing", than you can say yes this game is srsly unoptimized. For future reference just say "This game doesn't really run very well with (Insert Graphic card manufacture name). (Company of the games name) should of took more time to make it more efficient


He doesn't need to have coded the game to comment on it - he expressed his opinion on the matter by saying that he thinks that it must be pretty badly optimized, nowhere did he state that it was fact. Also, considering you took the time to use punctuation and to spell most of the words in your post correctly why did you insist on writing seriously as srsly?

Anyway, here's a bit of rFactor





























And GTR Evolution - Aston DBR9 @ Monaco 1988 by carrera.4 (edited







)


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Huh do you code? If not I srsly don't know why you posted this. Once you understand & help devloped AOC in "Coding" & "Optimizing", than you can say yes this game is srsly unoptimized. For future reference just say "This game doesn't really run very well with (Insert Graphic card manufacture name). (Company of the games name) should of took more time to make it more efficient

Well one day I hope to actually, and if that day comes I will throw a fit if I load it up on the latest hardware and it doesnt run at a good 45+ FPS maxed out at a fairly large res excluding the AA. When I pay Â£500 for a graphics card out of my hard earned money I would at least expect it to run DX10 smoothly







....I dont know about anyone else? I dont see games like HL2 having that problem and to me that game looks pretty good; when it came out at least. Crysis I can kind of understand considering the amount of foliage being rendered, but that AOC really doesnt look that good imo to explain the terrible performance hit in DX10. More and more nowadays it seems as tho most game developers do a half arsed job with optimisation just so they can rush the game out for the money. I can see there is a ton of hardware to use to run these games but the 295 is the latest card out (i think), it should at least run smoothly on the latest hardware.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


For what that game looks like that must be some SERIOUSLY unoptimised coding. The day games cant be run maxed out on a Â£500 vid card is the day something has seriously gone wrong with developers!


I've thought so about it for a bit now too. The game is 25 gigs and by the size, the graphic portion of the game may not be efficient in utilizing my machine. If I ever subscribe again and get out of Tortage and into the real game, I'll have an idea of how it plays then. I"Ll be sure to let you guys know as well.

Worst thing was, I turned off AA completely today and still got bad fps. It almost made no difference. It still was the shadow, godray, and long distance view that kills the fps.


----------



## mfb412

well, ive ben playing cryostasis (screens uploading)
can anyone clarify WHY my FPS are so low (10's to 50's sometimes) with no AA or AF, and shadows on medim? with shadows on high and filters, the FPS were about 5-10 lower, at 1680x1050... wth?


----------



## //MPower

Fusion I like it a lot!









Can't wait for rFactor2!!!


----------



## kilrbe3

Custom Config , GTX 295 2x AA, Very High (Custom Config, Which I dont like so I be changing it)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Sorry er... there was supposed to be a screenshot on my post









Ah, it all makes sense now









So... make good with the screenshot


----------



## CorporalAris

@kilrbe3
ACK BLOOM OUT MY EYES!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


@kilrbe3
ACK BLOOM OUT MY EYES!


HAHA yea, I hated that config, I lost my old custom one, I SPENT HOURS ON!! Grrr...


----------



## brain_stew

Giving away Mirror's Edge as a freebie for UK buyers of the GTX 260 was a really smart move by Nvidia, the game is jaw dropping and the PhysX effects are very impressive and do indeed add to the game. Performance is also outstanding, running it at a steady 60fps at 1080p and I couldn't be happier, just get a load of these shots, if you squint you could almost confuse some with real photos!























































I tried the 360 demo, and yeah, its fair to say PC version is a pretty huge upgrade. The game comes highly recommended.


----------



## nathris

I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can I think I can ....


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
A mod he is running for a buggy ass game. I couldn't even get through the first level without random crashes and choppy framerates with the newest drivers a couple months after release







......Some enjoyed it i guess.......

The first game was OK though. For me









sorry to hear that, i think this is an awesome game, an sure was buggy at the start but the patchs came fast an since the 2nd patch i've prob only crashed twice so i have no problems with the game,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
@headcracker, on my gosh! Bloom and HDR are crazy high! haha, But i do love to play with high HDR/Bloom in crysis!

yeah i know lol but im just experimenting before my 8800GTS sees its last days







an ive always wanted to play crysis with all the candy so ive never bothered playing it apart from a mod or 2, (still not finished yet have new screens will upload later)


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
I figure out why aoc on my gtx 295 is so slow. Advanced shadows in dx10 kills it (5fps min, 19 max). When its off its 22min, 40ish average

fixed bg and god rays:










welcome to tortage









Wow aoc does look killer in dx10. Darnit time to upgrade from xp almost...

Your drivers up to date? i can run in dx9 @ full settings @1440x900 ( i know low res) on my measly 9600gt with avg fps @ 50+

IMO you cant complain about AoC graphically. its gorgeous for a mmorpg


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


well, ive ben playing cryostasis (screens uploading)
can anyone clarify WHY my FPS are so low (10's to 50's sometimes) with no AA or AF, and shadows on medim? with shadows on high and filters, the FPS were about 5-10 lower, at 1680x1050... wth?


It's a PhysX game. And you don't have a PhysX capable card.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

danm missed


----------



## Vlasov_581

Some more Fallout 3 mods and retextures









i'd show the inside but......








Attachment 104973

some more sky+sun retextures
Attachment 104974

got sick of yellow and brown......want to see some green








Attachment 104975

Attachment 104976

Attachment 104977


----------



## yellowtoblerone

screw the textures, show us more cleavage


----------



## awdrifter

Wanted: Weapons of Fate

I guess I'm expecting too much, but this game is pretty bad, just another typical movie game. The story isn't half bad, but the control lag, the lack of graphic options and AA made it pretty bad.


----------



## Vlasov_581

added some more terrain detail
Attachment 104990

increasing the green really taxes the system...especially with 8XAA.....but nothing that the X2 can't handle








Attachment 104991

that? i have no idea what that is








Attachment 104992

more stone textures
Attachment 104993

better asphalt
Attachment 104994

some stuff works and some doesn't.......overall this makes the game that much better.....started another game just because of these mods......got most of it from this pack......always backup original files and make sure your system can handle it


----------



## yellowtoblerone

FO3 looks great. However, I Just can't imagine trees in a post apoca world. I can see nature being the first to adapt to poor conditions, but its way to quick for such occurance.

IN Addition, I hate the fact that in sewers there are tons of radioactive wastes. HOw did they get there? Did THE GOVerment just thought one day it'd be good to dump them in the subway stations?


----------



## Vlasov_581

200 years have past since bombs fell.....i figured something should grow









some weapon mods....i love the barrett .50 cal style rifle.......this thing takes the head off the supermutants with one shot









Attachment 105011

silenced
Attachment 105012

Attachment 105013

silenced
Attachment 105014

zoom is better too
Attachment 105015


----------



## yellowtoblerone

WTH Did i tell you? MORE cleavage from your avatar! More fungi and microrize themed, and tall grasses should be accurate instead of trees. TYPIcal of shifting mosaic sucession (ECOLogy ftw).


----------



## Phaeton

Mine's in my blog which is here

I call it the lol fallout 3 glitch lolololol


----------



## TnB= Gir

@awdrifter

Looks like yet another lazy console port. Sigh.


----------



## Threefeet

Vlasov those mods look wicked, I'm really tempted to re-install and crack into it again!

Must... finish... current... game selection...

BTW what sort of frame rate is that 4870x2 getting you?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
@awdrifter

Looks like yet another lazy console port. Sigh.

Yea, definitely a lazy port, the only options in the display option menu are resolution and screen ratio. Not even a low/med/high selection.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Yea, definitely a lazy port, the only options in the display option menu are resolution and screen ratio. Not even a low/med/high selection.

Wow... that's incredibly lazy lol


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Yea, definitely a lazy port, the only options in the display option menu are resolution and screen ratio. Not even a low/med/high selection.

Yep thats all there is. The game is OK but pretty much the same thing over an over. Take cover, shoot baddies, curve a bullet, take cover, shoot baddies, etc......


----------



## yellowtoblerone

from tortage









to the valley


----------



## kilrbe3

Company Of Heroes Tales Of Valor!!
The American Light Tanks are PWNAGE!! Best deal is , make 3x of them, 1x infantry squad and 1x halftrack and infantry is no problem at all!

The shermans to me, are garbage now, the Hellcat and light tank is the best there is.

In this pic, the germans had a massive force of 2x Anti Tank, 1 panzer and 1 APC, and about 3x infantry squads, called my tanks up, and finished them off in seconds!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Izvire




----------



## headcracker

still working on this, though how i have it looking an playing at 1920x1080 an with the avg fps im getting, gotta be happy







-- (still some work to do though) --


----------



## TnB= Gir

Got access to the full game a few days early.


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone up for some deathtoll or dead air vs?

Left 4 Dead


----------



## /Ben

Now this is gaming !


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I shoot domes.


----------



## awdrifter

The Last Remnant


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Company Of Heroes Tales Of Valor!!
The American Light Tanks are PWNAGE!! Best deal is , make 3x of them, 1x infantry squad and 1x halftrack and infantry is no problem at all!

The shermans to me, are garbage now, the Hellcat and light tank is the best there is.

In this pic, the germans had a massive force of 2x Anti Tank, 1 panzer and 1 APC, and about 3x infantry squads, called my tanks up, and finished them off in seconds!
[snip]


is ToV any good? i might consider grabbing it


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


It's a PhysX game. And you don't have a PhysX capable card.


crap crap crappers... i can still play it though, the FPS are sorta decent for a game as it is, i suppose... any way, i cant afford 140 euros for a bfg physX card (cheapest around here) since i want watercooling


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I shoot domes.












i ended up with a 4:1 ratio over 200 kills and 100 headshots... 2 hours later that is


----------



## hyponerve

Moto gp 08


----------



## Radiix

Far Cry 2 - Jams suck










Left 4 Dead - WITCH!


----------



## kkbob33

moto GP08 is a nice looking game


----------



## Unstableiser

What the bloody hell. (The witch)


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
What the bloody hell. (The witch)

Giant Witch!!


----------



## Unstableiser

Is that a mod?


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Is that a mod?


No, someone spawned the witch in the 3d Skybox. The skybox is map geometry that the player can't get to, and is made to a 1/16th scale. So any model or geometry that is made in it is blown up to be that size. Since the witch is a full size model, she is giant looking.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


No, someone spawned the witch in the 3d Skybox. The skybox is map geometry that the player can't get to, and is made to a 1/16th scale. So any model or geometry that is made in it is blown up to be that size. Since the witch is a full size model, she is giant looking.


Can you still kill her?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Can you still kill her?


Yes, but you have to go in the skybox


----------



## headcracker

almost their , but lowered res to 1600x1200 an switched to DX9


----------



## jpw007




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


almost their , but lowered res to 1600x1200 an switched to DX9



Do what consoles do and turn up the HDR/Bloom effects. Should saturate the image to a point that less shaders/Lower textures won't be as noticeable


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Do what consoles do and turn up the HDR/Bloom effects. Should saturate the image to a point that less shaders/Lower textures won't be as noticeable










That's what I was thinking. So much bloom out the ass it looks like a console game.


----------



## hyponerve

for fun

][/URL]

guess what


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Do what consoles do and turn up the HDR/Bloom effects. Should saturate the image to a point that less shaders/Lower textures won't be as noticeable










yeah i have a few screens like that a few pages back with some crazy HDR lol. been at this a while but those last screens is the best im gonna get from a 8800GTs, still i think its a good config considering the res an dated GPU lol, i didnt think id even get it looking like that an be playable tbh (well barly 25fps - 35fps but 90% of the time it hovers on 30fps) its making me look forward to finaly Playing this game when get my new gpu


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Can you still kill her?


Yeah, as said, you can kill her, but you have to enter the Skybox. The 3d skybox, as I said, is 1/16th scale, and then is blown up and projected around your map.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## loop0001

that first pic with the **** is Swwweeet!


----------



## Unstableiser

All the flags etc you see are my mods


















I re-did the regiment flag till perfection.


----------



## -Inferno




----------



## battosaii

Devil May Cry 4 (looks 34 million times better then the 360/ps3 version on pc)


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Sgtbash

Not bad frames for my setup?


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mtbiker033

Here are a few I just took from Crysis Warhead, all enthusiast, motion blur off, 1680x1050 with SLI GTX260 @ 713/1512/1200


----------



## l337sft

I love crysis, been playing the multiplayer a lot.

Do a lot more people play crysis wars than regular crysis? Because not a lot of people play.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
I love crysis, been playing the multiplayer a lot.

Do a lot more people play crysis wars than regular crysis? Because not a lot of people play.

I tried to play Crysis Wars one night but gave up after a few hours, so many problems getting it working









I got to play for about 20 minutes though and it seemed pretty cool! I'll re-install when I get Win7 installed in a few days.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


I love crysis, been playing the multiplayer a lot.

Do a lot more people play crysis wars than regular crysis? Because not a lot of people play.


I'm not sure but would have to guess yes as Crysis Wars has a free trial out right now.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I tried to play Crysis Wars one night but gave up after a few hours, so many problems getting it working









I got to play for about 20 minutes though and it seemed pretty cool! I'll re-install when I get Win7 installed in a few days.



As long as you play on non-punkbuster servers you should be ok but punkbuster doesn't support Win7 beta.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
As long as you play on non-punkbuster servers you should be ok but punkbuster doesn't support Win7 beta.

Oh yeah, forgot about that









I've been on a 'single player only' sort of buzz lately so it's all good. Halo's been taking all my MP time


----------



## Kitarist

great pic but i think i already saw it somewhere


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
I love crysis, been playing the multiplayer a lot.

Do a lot more people play crysis wars than regular crysis? Because not a lot of people play.

Ya Ive played the trial of crysis wars and more people play. I have to say though, there isn't much difference between the 3 hours Ive played Crysis online to what Crysis Wars is.


----------



## Threefeet

A piece of flying junk saves me from a sniper round.

To anyone who knows the map it was a piece of the fusion coil type thing next to me that had just exploded and was flying through the air VERY quickly. Lucky


----------



## Nightz2k

High texture map screenshot in Crysis. I resized it a bit so it's not huge.








This map is awsome looking, but it doesn't offer much other than some minor killing for 5 mins, but it looks good!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


High texture map screenshot in Crysis. I resized it a bit so it's not huge.








This map is awsome looking, but it doesn't offer much other than some minor killing for 5 mins, but it looks good!










Looks hot









The date didn't go so well:










Guess Niko will have to keep searching for that special someone


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 









A piece of flying junk saves me from a sniper round.

To anyone who knows the map it was a piece of the fusion coil type thing next to me that had just exploded and was flying through the air VERY quickly. Lucky









Awesome lol , nice screen


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Awesome lol , nice screen









Cheers









I barely noticed it happen in the heat of the game but checked the replay afterwards. One major plus for Halo is the sexy replays


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cheers









I barely noticed it happen in the heat of the game but checked the replay afterwards. One major plus for Halo is the sexy replays









yeah not something i would notice either lol, but that's gotta be the luckest moment EVER in a FPS lol, 1 of the coolest screens ive seen on here,
(an i HATE halo lol)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
yeah not something i would notice either lol, but that's gotta be the luckest moment EVER in a FPS lol, 1 of the coolest screens ive seen on here,
(an i HATE halo lol)

Cheers









Very lucky indeed. I've shot a few grenades mid-air as well though, you feel like the man when you pop a grenade in someone's face hehe


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## tucker933




----------



## headcracker

Tucker please post game names.


----------



## nathris

6666 defense at level 66 in the Chaos Sanctuary on Hell difficulty.


----------



## mfb412

Turok
maxed at 1680x1050 with forced 8XAA and 16X AF


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Been playing Assassin's Creed. Soooo good!










*I got so scared! I wasn't supposed to be seen by the Bowmen, and this guy turned around right when I walked up to the wall.*


















*My frames drop when I do a leap of faith from a viewpoint.*









I was being chased and I ran up a ladder to jump in a garden, and a soldier did the same and glitched. I took a video with Fraps. Sorry about no sound, I didn't set it up right.


----------



## awdrifter

The Last Remnant


----------



## Vostro

Assassins Creed is a great game i thought. Im looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Kelethar

Game is rather enjoyable with friends. Brings back fond memories as well.


----------



## go4life

Some screens with my custom config in crysis! Goes damn smooth too!


----------



## mfb412

**** CHRISTIAN?!?!? you WILL send me the config on msn


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
**** CHRISTIAN?!?!? you WILL send me the config on msn









I worked 2 days on that! Its going to cost you alot Frank







hahah


----------



## Izvire

*F.E.A.R 2
*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Hey does crysis display physics in walking through bushes and weed?

As in, does shrubs actually move when you touch them, or can you walk through them like assassins creed?


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Hey does crysis display physics in walking through bushes and weed?

As in, does shrubs actually move when you touch them, or can you walk through them like assassins creed?

I think some but not all.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
I worked 2 days on that! Its going to cost you alot Frank







hahah

i am willing to pay over 9000!!!!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i am willing to pay over 9000!!!!


Then its yours









thats what she said.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Then its yours









thats what she said.


not this white text bull**** again chris


----------



## Threefeet

Gir if it weren't for your Demigod screens I wouldn't have recognised you with your new avatar


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## /Ben

You wanna hang out some time ? NOT LITERALLY !









He looks like Charlie Sheen , doesn't he ?









Whoops...









Ouch !









Plant gone wild !









Smile ! =)


----------



## mfb412

stabbed my an M16... bad experience :|


----------



## LawLIam

FF IX on ePSXe 1.7.0 emulator with petes openGL2 plug-in set to the highest setting with the natural shader on.


----------



## mfb412

ohh FF IX <3


----------



## Flack88

A few Red Orchestra screenshots.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
A few Red Orchestra screenshots.

Is that game any good?


----------



## Unstableiser

Updates soon, and a change-around.
http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?t=246192


----------



## Unknownm

Blood from 97!


----------



## Kitarist

That game was epic


----------



## Threefeet

Wow, blast from the past! Amazing game and also my first multiplayer fps experience









I still have the original disc right here









The sequel was a bit crap though...


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Is that game any good?

I think its great and you will to if you like a realistic FPS. Its easy to die but very rewarding when you shoot someone from a mile off with a K98. There are quite a few weapons and they all feel pretty realistic to me.

I got it for Â£4 when the steam sale was on, for Â£4 it was an amazing deal. Just give it a try im sure you will like it.


----------



## /Ben

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...ml#post6061097 what do you guys think ?


----------



## mfb412

its a good idea


----------



## robotsavior

GTA IV PC


----------



## Unstableiser

You should post that in the suggestions thread.


----------



## awdrifter

GTA4


----------



## hyponerve

AAHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRR


----------



## yellowtoblerone

holy lack of aa


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
holy lack of aa

I assume its not easy to max that game with AA using a HD3870. Still looks good though


----------



## mst3k

Best $15 I ever spent.


----------



## philhalo66

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I assume its not easy to max that game with AA using a HD3870. Still looks good though









I was talking boaut the GTAIv on the last page.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mst3k* 
Best $15 I ever spent.










Agreed. Braid looks gorgeous and gameplay is so stimulating. If I hadn't already bought it for 360 I would have gotten it for PC too.

I spent a couple hours (letting the game go while I was at my desk) in some level trying to get a piece and managed to get a gold star out of it. I'm determined to beat it without getting any help, so I had no idea stars existed. I think I need 1 or 2 pieces on 1st, 2nd, and 4th levels.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Doods lable your games yoo.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Agreed. Braid looks gorgeous and gameplay is so stimulating. If I hadn't already bought it for 360 I would have gotten it for PC too.

I spent a couple hours (letting the game go while I was at my desk) in some level trying to get a piece and managed to get a gold star out of it. I'm determined to beat it without getting any help, so I had no idea stars existed. I think I need 1 or 2 pieces on 1st, 2nd, and 4th levels.


That's braid? 
That does look intriguing.


























I love AA


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 106471

Attachment 106472

Attachment 106473

Attachment 106474

Attachment 106475


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
I was talking boaut the GTAIv on the last page.

AA is not possible on GTA4 with an ATI card.

Wheelman


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I love grass










And what seem to be unresolve childhood issues


----------



## USFORCES

Tomb raider Underworld, After a shark attack


----------



## awdrifter

Wheelman.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Tomb raider Underworld, After a shark attack



















machinegun jubblies.....how did i miss those baby


----------



## hyponerve

red alert 3


----------



## hyponerve




----------



## kerbitroy

A lonely server : D


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


red alert 3










WTH, that's the lass from Hollyoaks... I'm sure









I don't watch it honestly... but I used to


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Tomb raider Underworld, After a shark attack



















sharks attack you?

They never attacked me, even when i approached them or shot them once.


----------



## mfb412

Crysis, custom DX9 config by OCN's Go4life, thanks chris









GDC06 Alpha map


----------



## pyrophonic

red alert 3 video clips is basically just porn... any way here is a nughty spy


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Crysis, custom DX9 config by OCN's Go4life, thanks chris









GDC06 Alpha map


no problem!







but hmm, have you fixed on some of the settings? looks different! (or is it the custom map?)

oh btw

thats what she said


----------



## mfb412

got***ing dammit chris, you and your white text


----------



## go4life

hihihi







More









thats what she said


----------



## mfb412

can it christain









thats what she said


----------



## go4life

she said that too









thats what I said


----------



## mfb412




----------



## go4life

but enough off-topic!

back on topic!: saints row 2 (its a bad pc port, thats why I dont use AA)


----------



## awdrifter

Wheelman. The game is pretty fun, it feels like the old school Driver games. But I hate the Hot Potato side missions. Usually you at least get to use a car, but this one is just rediculous.

I needed to find the check point on foot, within a maze.


----------



## -Inferno

Wheelman reminds me of 25 to Life.

Anarchy Online


----------



## sugarmankie

Heres some of my World of Warcraft screens!

*ILLIDAN DOWN!*


----------



## Zero4549

_*Tribes 2









Tribes: Vengeance









Star Wars Battlefront 2









Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic









Guild Wars









Fallen Empire: Legions















*_


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


Heres some of my World of Warcraft screens!

*ILLIDAN DOWN!*










Hey congratulations on that man ! How did it go ?

+rep !


----------



## Radiix

Unreal Tournament 3

I forgot how great this game looks.



















Far Cry with The Delta Sector mod


----------



## CorporalAris

Huh, Far Cry still looks like a viable engine.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Tomb raider Underworld, After a shark attack


















MOAR OF THAT MOD!

and a link possibly?


----------



## japan1

A few of typhoon rising:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


A few of typhoon rising:


Hmm looks interesting, is it any good? Are there still many players online these days?


----------



## kilrbe3

Wow! I used to play Typhoon rising, people still play that old game? holy smokes


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Hmm looks interesting, is it any good? Are there still many players online these days?


Yeah I enjoy it anyway maybe not as much as battlefield but its still a good game, and there's quite a few people still playing.

If you get the escalation expansion there's often 130 people playing on the 150 man servers. As for the standard game there's a few 100 man games and lots of smaller ones.


----------



## zelix




----------



## kilrbe3

How does that look soo good?

Link me to whatever!!


----------



## zelix

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...fesis-mod.html


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


MOAR OF THAT MOD!

and a link possibly?










Sent you a PM


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


-Crysis-


Nice Crysis screens.

Wheelman. Finally beat the game today, pretty fun game when you're driving, but the story is a bit rediculous and the on foot controls are kinda off.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Sent you a PM


















does that actually show anything down south?? Ive never seen an animated pus.....cat b4.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Radiix

Left 4 Dead - Super Smoker


----------



## Zero4549

Super Smoker scares the crap out of me. Also I want me that crysis mod


----------



## robotsavior

Prince of Persia


----------



## Radiix

Zeno Clash - This game is weird in a amazing way.


----------



## Mebby

Zeno Clash looks pretty epic.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## awdrifter

Nice pic, got a link to the EVO X model?


----------



## mfb412

holy gotdamn
i can has link for the mods?


----------



## go4life

very nice mods for TDU! But you should play online, thats whats fun in TDU


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Nice pic, got a link to the EVO X model?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
holy gotdamn
i can has link for the mods?

I Think i got That EVO model from a torrent mod pack (i have it somewhere on pc), but alot of other cool cars an other mods (check out the road mods, awesome an other visual mods) an all sorts of mods over here --> The best TDU mods anywhere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
very nice mods for TDU! But you should play online, thats whats fun in TDU









These can be used online i think just the other players wont see an evo etc but will see the car it replaces (the nismo i think)


----------



## Kirgan

Fallout 3 goodness


----------



## Radiix

More *Zeno Clash*


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *japan1*


A few of typhoon rising:



























WOW! I was a huge fan of this game a few years ago!! There is still an active tournament for the game at InternationalConflict.com. Its a blast. Anyways the game is great and is one of the best games that I have ever played. I just dont think it got the respect that it deserved because BF2 was so hyped and really blocked this game out.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Man, Zeno Clash looks freakin' awesome. Those wierd little baby things...I need to play this.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Man, Zeno Clash looks freakin' awesome. Those wierd little baby things...I need to play this.

i know right , and only 16 euro on steam, might have to pick this up myself, looking at those screens looks to be a decent game.


----------



## kkbob33

I think this TOD mod is amazing. I am running this on a 8800GT with my own custom config(a CCC tweak and a little bit of Tnb-Girs config) and get around 30 fps minimum in first level. If you do decide to use another config besides the one provided make sure q_renderer is at 3 and r_depthoffield is at 2 if you want the DOF Mod to work









I have to say that Crysis runs smoother using Nvidia instead of ATi even though i downgraded from a 4870. Doesn't make much sense but its true. Wierd huh







However, I did have to turn down some texture settings and drop the res from 1680x1050 to 1440x900 to achieve enjoyable framerates with the 8800GT

*The TOD makes it look more realistic IMO. The plants with big fan leaves look like i could reach in and touch them. Its amazing how the TOD settings can improve textures so much. Even the water looks sweet running my dumbed-down config.

It has cool DOF settings too. Notice how stuff further away looks kind of blurry? I like it. It adds to the realism. *




























*
When zoomed in the DOF seems to just diapear which is kind of lame. IMO there should still be some around the edges. *









*
If someone doesn't like the effect the Mod can be run without the DOF mod or r_depthoffield can be set to 1 or zero to get rid of it. My only gripe with it is that it should change depending on where the crosshair is pointed. I'm not even sure if its within the limits of the engine but it would sure be cool.

Anyway, the devs of this Mod did a great job and I wont be playing Crysis without it.







*


----------



## Radiix

Zeno Clash


----------



## Fatal05

We played some pro's earlier....ElamiteWarrior (from Str8 Rippin) and FearsItSelf (from Final Boss).


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


We played some pro's earlier....ElamiteWarrior (from Str8 Rippin) and FearsItSelf (from Final Boss).


Heh cool









What was the final score?


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Heh cool









What was the final score?


Our loss, 50-46. Elamite even went -2.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Our loss, 50-46. Elamite even went -2.










Aahhh, satisfying









Maybe there's room on one of these pro teams eh?


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Aahhh, satisfying









Maybe there's room on one of these pro teams eh?










Haha, something tells me they wern't trying....or were overly confident, that is untill we caught up at around 30 kills.

Anyway, here's another one.


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## yellowtoblerone

LOL, troy aikman a money player.


----------



## USFORCES

Another TombRaider: Underworld

Laura's butt


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Another TombRaider: Underworld

Laura's butt


















Ouch much... Wedgie?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Another TombRaider: Underworld

Laura's butt









Nice... enjoy it before it gets deleted though lol

I've got loads of Fallout 3 hotties... hmm


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Another TombRaider: Underworld

Laura's butt



















Where can you get the naked mod?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Ouch much... Wedgie?

No wedgie! No panties!


----------



## Threefeet

Here's a few of my FO3 hottie









I installed a very nice female body mod and some cute armour to show it off. I was playing as a typical bearded wastelander for a while and I got sick of seeing man ass all the time lol

In case you're wondering, when the armour comes off the body is very... ehh detailed




































EDIT ::

Nearly forgot, here's what happened when I changed sex via the console:



















BTW please ignore the ugly graphics and severe lack of AA in that last pic, it was before texture modding and a new cpu was put in







plus the GIMP compression makes things ugly


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Whats up with the video game a$$e$?

Anyways, Crysis Warhead enthusiast to gamer settings 1280x1024 , anti aliasing x2. / Jericho 1280x1024 high settings


----------



## CorporalAris

Oh my god you"re back! And with a better system!


----------



## zacbrain

Nice Screenies $till


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Whats up with the video game a$$e$?











Any further questions?


----------



## fireman

Yeah, where'd you get that mod


----------



## awdrifter

TDU w/mods


----------



## go4life

did I just see $tilllengendary? Hello!

but wow I have almost missed the daily flamewars and fighting haha








fun to have you back!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I think its a little cold for that outfit...


----------



## xtascox

lol @ tags


----------



## headcracker

Nice pics awdrifter ^^







, that new skyline's cool ^^ , but how do you take screens without the hud etc ?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Nice pics awdrifter ^^







, that new skyline's cool ^^ , but how do you take screens without the hud etc ?


Just go into Photomode during free roam, it'll pause the game and allow you to take pictures without the hud.


----------



## fireman

Trying out the new version of Soldat 1.5










Playing the mode TrenchWars in Soldat.










Some CTF.










A 10-0 against Fate| in the 1.4.2 version ( Was the best clan in R/s a couple months ago ) pwned


----------



## awdrifter

HAWX


----------



## jpw007

Look at the thread tags now LOL!!

"gaming screenshots, laura has a nice butt, never!, screen shots, screenshot part duex, screenshots, stop tagging!, tag, tagging turns me on..., this is a tag, who's "laura?""

Also, wow, Legendary is back. I kinda missed him actually, good to see you are still playing Jericho! Tis a good game.


----------



## Unstableiser

Long time no see Oblivion pics heh







I am using FCOM and a load of other mods and tweaks ontop.

The last one is the traders place at the start of STALKER, with the Oblivion Lost mod. An anolomy went off as I came running out and I just missed it


----------



## TnB= Gir

Man I love John C. McGinley's VO work in this.


----------



## Anth0789

Velvet Assassin:


----------



## jameschisholm

Got more screens showing off the texture mod by rygel, but this and others are also using the Mster high quality config. (1360x768, No AA)


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Velvet Assassin

Hey, Anth, how are you liking this game? I was thinking of maybe picking it up but I don't know, something about it just steers me away. Any input?


----------



## Nelson2011

Wheelman








Battlefield 2 PS: look at the flying car lol


----------



## Vostro

WoW has the Swine Flu! (Read the chat)


----------



## Betrivent

That joke is in very poor taste..


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Velvet Assassin:


















I have never heard of this game. Is it out for PC? How is it?


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Betrivent* 
That joke is in very poor taste..

I actually heard that it was made BEFORE this became a "pandemic."


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I have never heard of this game. Is it out for PC? How is it?

Its pretty cool just like splinter cell almost but different.


----------



## Section-9

http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-haunte...he-haunted-v20


----------



## Outcasst

Doesn't look that great and runs like crap.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Warhead / legendary


----------



## TnB= Gir

WAYYYYYY too much bloom Legendary.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
WAYYYYYY too much bloom Legendary.

lol ya, it's at the point where is even less realistic.


----------



## Arganius

GASP! Legendary returned? Uh oh... If threads had real estate value we would all be jumping out windows right now

Unreal Tournament 3


Warhammer Online. Amazing MMO. However sadly dying under the shadow of WoW






Left 4 Dead






Those last two L4D were using a script of mine that basicly just pumps up the zombie population a LOT. I think it was 30 or 35 normal zombies are allowed to be spawned at once in L4D, and this pumps it up to about 200, and makes mobs anywhere from 50 to 150.


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-haunte...he-haunted-v20




























































































Jeeesus...makes Left 4 Dead look like a sunday school meeting!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Its the blue sky mod folks, i think it looks pretty good despite the massive bloom effects. Sometimes it looks like the whole level as change.


----------



## jamenta

Lord of the Rings Online

NOTE: the Warg and Spiders displayed are playable toons in the PvMP Ettenmoors zone in LOTRO


----------



## jamenta

Oblivion after Modding


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


WAYYYYYY too much bloom Legendary.


That has been discussed many a time with Legenday's screens.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


That has been discussed many a time with Legenday's screens.


I already said i am using a mod, called blue sky


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


I already said i am using a mod, called blue sky


I know, but a lot of people point out over-bloom in your Screen Shots.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'll post some of Godfather II when I can be bothered.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I don't know how you can stand playing like that, just looking at the screenshots makes my eyes/head hurt.

Anyway. Metal Gear Ac!d 2


----------



## jouno53

Just a funny one from Empire: Total War. But that hurt, huh?










Lame cropping, I know


----------



## Section-9




----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I already said i am using a mod, called blue sky










Are you playing as third person view in that screenshot? How?


----------



## Radiix

Red Orchestra

















Far Cry 2


----------



## loop0001

legendary's pics are a lil hard on the eyes...but crysis still looks really sweet. the suit in strength mode is awesome!


----------



## Radiix

The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Oblivion after Modding

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1177561737

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1177561737

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1177561737


OMG, they are the same pics you posted waaay over a year ago on the original thread









Sorry, I have a ******edly good memory


----------



## jamenta

LOL yah I figured what the heck. The LOTRO pics are new though. :]


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-haunte...he-haunted-v20












Those screens look nice, must check it out. UT3 still looks as gorgeous as ever!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


OMG, they are the same pics you posted waaay over a year ago on the original thread









Sorry, I have a ******edly good memory










Wow, lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Is assault on Dark Athena out on PC yet? i see the shots a few posts back but just makin sure... i havnt seen anywhere that its out for PC yet, the site says "PS3 and XBox"


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Section-9, is anyone actually playing the haunted online?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

People love to quote photos, but why do you have to quote the picture too?
Anywho, bioshock is a bit scary folks. But fun to play, now if i only i can find a option to remove the blood?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
People love to quote photos, but why do you have to quote the picture too?

It helps to keep things relevant. I was commenting on how it looks and I quoted only one of the images posted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Anywho, bioshock is a bit scary folks. But fun to play, now if i only i can find a option to remove the blood?

Out of curiosity why do you want to remove the blood?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
Section-9, is anyone actually playing the haunted online?

This version of the mod is brand new, so there are a couple of servers up right now especially for coop.

I was expecting more servers though, but then again I had no problem finding a game yesterday and a good ping.

Its good solid fun and the mod is highly polished.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
It helps to keep things relevant. I was commenting on how it looks and I quoted only one of the images posted.

Oh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Out of curiosity why do you want to remove the blood?

Because in games i try to get around certain things. Like in GTA3, i went through the whole game with only killing 5% of the people who i had to kill in the missions. And i stop at red lights when not on a mission, i sometimes feel bad when i run over people by mistake, even tho they tend to pop up right down the street







So anyways i just like to get around stuff even when games are aim at violence and gore. So if a game has the option to remove blood and gore, i always do.


----------



## Unstableiser

You really need to find the difference between real life and games.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
You really need to find the difference between real life and games.

...b-b-b-b-but what if that Korean has a life, and children. What if today is his birthday? We don't want to kill him on his birthday.

Turn blood back on you dummy.


----------



## Unstableiser

STALKER with Oblivion Lost mod and Float32 I also used some tweak called ultra high graphics for this screenshot, it looks awesome sometimes but the bloom is waaaay over the top, so I had to take it off.


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
...b-b-b-b-but what if that Korean has a life, and children. What if today is his birthday? We don't want to kill him on his birthday.

Turn blood back on you dummy.

Dont even bother trying guys its pointelss







. $till LegendaryU2K may be back but hes still $till StupidU2K.









As for Stalker that Oblivion Lost mod is the best mod imo. Adds a lot of stuff they left out of the game.


----------



## hyponerve

L4D....LOL


----------



## KamuiRSX

Pre-CU Star Wars Galaxies

These were done during the initial release of the game before buffs and a lot of armor could be made.










































































Now these are after the buffs and such. This one is my personal favorite. We camped these rebels city for about 2 hours and they finally zerg'd the 7 of us to death with 40 of them.......yeah......the hilarious part was that afterwards, they sent us tells telling us how much they owned us...and I'm thinking...we killed you guys for 2 hours straight until our buffs wore off and I couldn't re-buff everyone because we were being zerg'd and you call that owning.....................


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
You really need to find the difference between real life and games.

Um i do, but you know they have those options there for a reason right?


----------



## Unstableiser

For children, yes


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


For children, yes










lol

qft


----------



## metallicamaster3

I noticed, on CoD4, cap your framerate to ~90-100fps. You're card's temps will thank you and AA will perform better.

Anyways, some pwnage.










































Need I post more? =D


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I noticed, on CoD4, cap your framerate to ~90-100fps. You're card's temps will thank you and AA will perform better.

Anyways, some pwnage.

Need I post more? =D


Pub is easier than a prostitute.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 107652

Attachment 107653

Attachment 107654

Attachment 107655

Attachment 107656


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 107657

Attachment 107658

Pipboy 5000 mod

Attachment 107659


----------



## ccabhs

Quote:
Originally Posted by metallicamaster3 View Post
I noticed, on CoD4, cap your framerate to ~90-100fps. You're card's temps will thank you and AA will perform better.

Anyways, some pwnage.

Need I post more? =D

you were playing on killhouse one of the easiest servers to get kills on. not saying you suck just pointing that out. try playing in some scrims or twl then lets see your score


----------



## jamenta

Lord of the Rings Online

Note the Warg you see in the pics is a playable toon.


----------



## Radiix

*The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay*


























*Red Orchestra
*

moving out..









Tank vs. Halftrack, and somehow the Halftrack won


----------



## Kitarist

great screenies


----------



## MakubeX

Since we're on the COD4 note... I finally managed to take a screenie of a quad nade kill, (on non-hardcore server) before the kills kept scrolling up.









To make it even sweeter it was a pick-up-and-throw-back nade.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
Since we're on the COD4 note... I finally managed to take a screenie of a quad nade kill, (on non-hardcore server) before the kills kept scrolling up.









To make it even sweeter it was a pick-up-and-throw-back nade.









Sweet


----------



## CorporalAris

That's awesome.


----------



## Kitarist

it seems i really need a bigger monitor


----------



## Vlasov_581

no more ugly green.....lol i think i set sun gamma a little high....almost hurts to look at it









Attachment 107749

Attachment 107750

Attachment 107751

Attachment 107752

Attachment 107753


----------



## Radiix

The Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Butcher Bay / Assualt on Dark Athena

I like this game a lot so far, its very under rated.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Vlasov_581

Project Purity at work
Attachment 107801

behold! The Tesla Cannon
Attachment 107802


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## mfb412

some painkiller, just got back into the game, so much freakin fun!!
1680x1050
6X (max ingame) AA
aniso 16X
150+ constant FPS


----------



## Alwinp

Say, what program you people use to capture screenshots
Specificly i'm looking for that program from EVGA, but I cant remember the name of it.


----------



## mfb412

just use fraps wont ya >_>


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## mfb412

whoa legendary what is that plane and stuff? :O


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## freebeer

Damn, where did you get that Half Life 2 mod?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


Damn, where did you get that Half Life 2 mod?


HERE you go mate.


----------



## freebeer

thanks flack +rep.

Anyone know where I can get that Alyx model also?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freebeer*


thanks flack +rep.

Anyone know where I can get that Alyx model also?


It comes with the Cinimatic mod, if you really want her to look like a porn star haha.


----------



## freebeer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


It comes with the Cinimatic mod, if you really want her to look like a porn star haha.

















you know it


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 









Eww whats up with the photoshoped ultra-bloom? Looks like someone smeared vasoline all over that pic heh.

Anywho here an eve online snap. Just watchin a gate for squids.









Dont remember if I upped this one or not. Did this mission in about 30m in my Faction-fitted navy mega.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 107850

Attachment 107851

Attachment 107852

Attachment 107853

Attachment 107854


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


whoa legendary what is that plane and stuff? :O


I don't know, i seen it in the skies and was like *** lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KClaisse*


Eww whats up with the photoshoped ultra-bloom? Looks like someone smeared vasoline all over that pic heh.


Its the blue sky mode, you guys may think i adding stuff to the photos, but i don't even like photoshop.

Using a Ultra graphic Mod for warhead.


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## Heavy Light 117




----------



## Radiix

*Enemy Territory: Quake Wars*


















*The Path* - such a creepy game...


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


HAWX


Wow, didn't know the SR-71 is in the game. Can it out run other planes and missiles?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Wow, didn't know the SR-71 is in the game. Can it out run other planes and missiles?


It takes longer to speed up but once it gets going its way faster. I had fun playing the mission with the nasa shuttle because I stuck with it for a long time after it launched


----------



## LegendaryC

Need For Speed: Undercover

The colors are so bad in this game, it's a shame. I just hope they have the 70s Chevelle (Or any old muscle cars for that matter.) in Shift.























































"See you tomorrow night Eleanor, and your fine "butt"."


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
*The Path* - such a creepy game...

Glad to see someone else actually played this game besides me


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys guys guys.... Have i just seen $till posting on the forums again?


----------



## mfb412

for quite a while sgt


----------



## almighty15

Spent all morning tweaking this so called 'lifesis' TOD to get it looking right as it looked like crap. DOF was stupid on it but anyway, here is _my_ tweaked version of it


----------



## mfb412

that
looks
awesome


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow, that looks really good. Would you mind posting your modified version please?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wow, that looks really good. Would you mind posting your modified version please?


Still working on it









Its way to bloomy at 12 noon so im gonna tone that down then its ready


----------



## almighty15

Im 70% Happy with it

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8SLNIY3Y

Any sugestions PM me please


----------



## TnB= Gir

On sale for 13.33 on Steam right now, so I figured "why not?"

I'm having a good bit of fun with it so far, definitely worth the money.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Im 70% Happy with it

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8SLNIY3Y

Any sugestions PM me please









Cheers! +rep
Will download when I actually get a copy of Crysis









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
On sale for 13.33 on Steam right now, so I figured "why not?"

I'm having a good bit of fun with it so far, definitely worth the money.

That looks pretty sweet! Might pick it up later tonight. I'd be interested to hear your impressions of it after you play through it a bit more.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Still working on it









Its way to bloomy at 12 noon so im gonna tone that down then its ready










Looks good nonetheless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Im 70% Happy with it

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8SLNIY3Y

Any sugestions PM me please










Does this have a full blown TOD mod, total nighttime darkness?


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Does this have a full blown TOD mod, total nighttime darkness?


Yes


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Wow, didn't know the SR-71 is in the game. Can it out run other planes and missiles?

it can reach speeds of up to 3000mph. so.. yes









did you know that when it takes off they have to leave the fuel tanks OPEN and leaking because the pressure at such speeds at the height the jet flies at would burst open a regular tank? the same pressure binds the fuel tank shut once it reaches speed. i learned this when i saw one at an air museum. and they arent as big as they look either. beautiful machine.


----------



## mfb412

painkiller is truly damn epic










































The first boos is flippin' huge


----------



## TnB= Gir

If for some reason you don't own this game, get it NOW! It's a whole lotta fun for the 13.33 price tag.







The whole "absorb electricity and fire" thing is pretty fun, and hilarious at times. I got the glaive charged up with electricity and power threw it into a guy, and it launched him 20 feet in the air, all while he's screaming and having a convulsion midair from the electricity.

And I don't think I'll ever get tired of chopping people into pieces.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
If for some reason you don't own this game, get it NOW! It's a whole lotta fun for the 13.33 price tag.

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=74027
Cool , only 20 bucks.


----------



## Vostro

How does your rig handle that game and Crysis Legendary?


----------



## BradleyW

looks scary lol.


----------



## Xinoxide

best game ever.


----------



## jtfire55

^
How do you get that game?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
How does your rig handle that game and Crysis Legendary?

*Jericho 1280x1024 high settings 17-29, 1024x768 25-40*












*Crysis Warhead 1280x1024 30-50(only gets 50 when i look to the skies, so really its 30-40, 1024x768 35-60) Keep in mind this is at 1280x1024 or 1024x768 all low settings. If i put anything on mainstream or above low, the game starts to drag and becomes unplayable*












Using Vista and PCI cards is not a wise choice, but i think it may be a conflict with my onboard sound also which is preventing performance. Besides the point, i am moving on to PCIE this month, buying 2 cards and i will also be buying sound card too. So once i get those items, performance should be much better in Crysis/warhead and other games. But for PCI, this is not bad at all.







So gaming has been great.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
looks scary lol.

Jericho is the best FPS ever made IMO. Nothing comes close to it, nothing. And i heard a part II was coming.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Using Vista and PCI cards is not a wise choice, but i think it may be a conflict with my onboard sound also which is preventing performance. Besides the point, i am moving on to PCIE this month, buying 2 cards

Please don't tell us your actually gonna continue with buying one ATI & another NVIDIA card.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea more Dark Sector, deal with it.













*Nothing quite like cutting things in half.*


----------



## Section-9

^ Dark Sector is actually a lotta fun. Nice screens.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Please don't tell us your actually gonna continue with buying one ATI & another NVIDIA card.

Yes. I already know what 2 cards i am buying now also.









Alpha Prime 1280x960 max settings, 40-80


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


*Jericho 1280x1024 high settings 17-29, 1024x768 25-40*






*Crysis Warhead 1280x1024 30-50(only gets 50 when i look to the skies, so really its 30-40, 1024x768 35-60) Keep in mind this is at 1280x1024 or 1024x768 all low settings. If i put anything on mainstream or above low, the game starts to drag and becomes unplayable*





Using Vista and PCI cards is not a wise choice, but i think it may be a conflict with my onboard sound also which is preventing performance. Besides the point, i am moving on to PCIE this month, buying 2 cards and i will also be buying sound card too. So once i get those items, performance should be much better in Crysis/warhead and other games. But for PCI, this is not bad at all.







So gaming has been great.

Jericho is the best FPS ever made IMO. Nothing comes close to it, nothing. And i heard a part II was coming.



Playing games at those frame rates would drive me nuts. Crysis on low settings with frames that bad is pointless IMO. How is that even enjoyable? The way prices on hardware are right now it doesn't cost much to upgrade your rig to something can play both those games on high settings with nice frame rates. Less than $300. I know I have tried to tell you this before and I know your a world famous celebrity and all but c'mon man..............


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Playing games at those frame rates would drive me nuts. Crysis on low settings with frames that bad is pointless IMO. How is that even enjoyable? The way prices on hardware are right now it doesn't cost much to upgrade your rig to something can play both those games on high settings with nice frame rates. Less than $300. I know I have tried to tell you this before and I know your a world famous celebrity and all but c'mon man..............


Check your pm, lets not have this discussion here.


----------



## Unstableiser

*Night-time in the Zone with Oblivion Lost mod.



























Man overboard for no reason in particular.







*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Stalker looks VERY realistic. I like very much, esp the guy playing guitar.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtfire55* 
^
How do you get that game?


Hey I play that game too.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Sgtbash

Why Have you come back $till? i missed you


----------



## Dillmiester

^ What TOD and settings are you using for those screens?


----------



## Unstableiser

What's a TOD? Otherwise It's all very high and 4aa.


----------



## japan1

Battlefield 1942 & Silent Hunter 3


----------



## halifax1




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Radiix

*Rise of Nations
*








*
Red Orchestra*


----------



## Unstableiser

Is the top one Vice city? Nice screen









I actually want to get this second game, it looks like good fun. What's it's name again?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Remember to list what games you're posting guys.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is the top one Vice city? Nice screen









I actually want to get this second game, it looks like good fun. What's it's name again?

Vice City? Lol, no, that's San Andreas









And the second one is Jericho I believe


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yea sorry about that, GTA SA/Jericho

*Warhead blue sky mod/quantum of solace*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Spent all morning tweaking this so called 'lifesis' TOD to get it looking right as it looked like crap. DOF was stupid on it but anyway, here is _my_ tweaked version of it











That looks pretty good. I'll give it a try with my tweaked config.









Here's a couple that I took with the modded config. I'll save you guys the pain of the full size versions. Those can be found here in my gallery. http://pcfanatic.picturepush.com/alb...detail/1673210


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## mfb412

wow skewed +rep that looks so frikkin amazing


----------



## Threefeet

They do look absolutely amazing! Damnit, now I have to buy vanilla Crysis


----------



## awdrifter

Plants vs Zombies

Pretty addicting game. Anyone playing this? Any tips for level 4 (the fog level)?


----------



## Durden Heath

wow, skewed, if that isn't a massively humbling experience...


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow, wish my crappy pc could play with those sort of settings


----------



## TnB= Gir

Almost done with the screenshots of Dark Sector, promise.


----------



## kkbob33

Those Crysis screens are custom maps. No?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Those Crysis screens are custom maps. No?

Some are of the game itself and some are of user created maps. Most of which can be found here. http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?cat=25


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 108382

Attachment 108383

Attachment 108384

Attachment 108385

Attachment 108386


----------



## Threefeet

Looks pretty damn cool Vlasov!

What do you think of it?


----------



## Radiix

*Prey*
my perception of up and down are ruined in this game


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Looks pretty damn cool Vlasov!

What do you think of it?

sometimes it makes me feel like Tomb Raider Underworld and Devil May Cry 4 got "together" and made a baby


----------



## nathris

Forza 2

Its not _that_ you win, its _how_


































(I love the Forza 2 camera mode, but do they have to use low quality jpegs?







)


----------



## aroc91

Nazis--->














<---me


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
sometimes it makes me feel like Tomb Raider Underworld and Devil May Cry 4 got "together" and made a baby









lol cool









Since my gaming rig is out of action for a few more days, I've been revisiting one of my favourites... Blood




























I'd forgotten how much fun this game is & the dialog (or monologue?) is brilliant









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caleb, looking in a mirror*
Ugghh! Oh. Just me.


----------



## VCheeZ

DCS Blackshark tonight before mid-air collision:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Warhead


----------



## Unstableiser

He looks like an elite in the first picture.


----------



## Ce1eron

MotoGP 3










Check that DX8 motionblur! (and apparently film grain!) I love crashing in that game though, the physics still rock.


----------



## Radiix

*Prey*


























*
Red Orchestra*









Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol cool









Since my gaming rig is out of action for a few more days, I've been revisiting one of my favourites... Blood




























I'd forgotten how much fun this game is & the dialog (or monologue?) is brilliant









That game was so fun. So was blood 2


----------



## halifax1

*The Last Remnant*


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Alwinp

Resized from 1920 x 1080


----------



## Unstableiser

You're not using that 'ultra graphics mod' are you. The bloom looks way ott :/


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
You're not using that 'ultra graphics mod' are you. The bloom looks way ott :/

If your talking about my pics. No i'm not using any mods
Highest settings 4x AA & 16x AF.

Bloom has always looked strange in cod4, especially at maps with fog and grass. (overgrown & greek for example)

I still love how it looks tho.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm talking about STALKER you tit, check the timestamps.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Well, now that picturepush is back up, my final screenshots of Dark Sector. Great game.


----------



## Threefeet

Nice, Gir









Do you play at those settings? What kind of frames do you get?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Nice, Gir









Do you play at those settings? What kind of frames do you get?

Yep, I play at max settings. I've never noticed any kind of framerate issues, so it's very smooth.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yep, I play at max settings. I've never noticed any kind of framerate issues, so it's very smooth.

Cool, that's next in my queue after Dark Space


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I forgot to get screenies of UT3.

I'll get some tomorrow. Don't have school.


----------



## Nightz2k

Tomb Raider Underworld










I know it's just the beginning of the game, but it's the only screenshot I've taken. I just got it, installed earlier today.


----------



## Radiix

*Killing Floor*


----------



## Section-9




----------



## mfb412

i.want.killing.floor.

that looks awesome


----------



## microsnakey

Being very protective on lotus servers while playing 2fort


----------



## Kitarist

haha nice


----------



## KarmaKiller

Left 4 Dead:









Project Torque


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## SLeeZeY

I busted out some X2 goodness on my spare weakly powered spare rig. Still no too bad looking for an old game with minimum settings.










Also my ship insignia is epic.


----------



## Radiix

*ArmA: Combat Operations*
Pretty good game for $5


----------



## Vostro

Man ArmA is great!! The only problem was that when it was released there were so many bugs and so many people left right away. I still play the heck out of it online and ArmA 2 is just around the corner! Ill post some screens soon!


----------



## Radiix

more *ArmA*


----------



## microsnakey

http://www.armaholic.com/list.php?c=arma_addons
Download some schweet mods for that arma now


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Tom Clanceys H.A.W.X
































































Got a free copy at Scan Performance Day. Loving it so far, it's visually epic compared to most of the games I've played lately.


----------



## NrGx

Holy underrated game batman!


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## awdrifter

I didn't know you could drive vehicles in Fallout 3, is that a mod or from one of the official DLC?


----------



## Radiix

Killing Floor in a 100 player server..


----------



## minus.fireal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
I didn't know you could drive vehicles in Fallout 3, is that a mod or from one of the official DLC?

Its a mod called J3Xified Driveable Motorcycles.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minus.fireal*


Its a mod called J3Xified Driveable Motorcycles.


Cool I heard about that. How well does it work? What happens to your companions when you drive off and leave them lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Juiced resize to 1024x768 max settings


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Lovely screenshot I took of Pacific Rift a while back.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cool I heard about that. How well does it work? What happens to your companions when you drive off and leave them lol

nah.....it gets old fast......i removed it......as for the companion i haven't tried.....i'm trying to replace it with a vertibird but it's very glitchy







.....also have been trying to get the weather from Anchorage into main game.....that should be fun


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Vlasov_581

i love ^that^ config


----------



## Slightly skewed

In motion, this will drop any jaw in the room. I will be making a Crysis mod thread very soon containing configs/levels/mods.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
nah.....it gets old fast......i removed it......as for the companion i haven't tried.....i'm trying to replace it with a vertibird but it's very glitchy







.....also have been trying to get the weather from Anchorage into main game.....that should be fun









Was checking the videos on Fallout 3 Nexus and it doesn't look great either. The guy had two chainguns on his bike lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
I will be making a Crysis mod thread very soon containing configs/levels/mods.

Please do









And just in time for my 4870x2 to arrive


----------



## almighty15

My own TOD + Config :


















































































Those are old shots, i've toned down the HDR strengh in the newer version so that it looks more 'real' and not like someone has dropped a nuke on the island.


----------



## almighty15

Slightly skewed - Those shots look terrible, turn on TRAA for god sake.


----------



## MakubeX

FEAR 2

It's nailing time.




























No nailing here, but a pretty sight:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Slightly skewed - Those shots look terrible, turn on TRAA for god sake.


 Sorry. Will do.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


Slightly skewed - Those shots look terrible, turn on TRAA for god sake.


I think you should leave Slightly Skewed alone...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I think you should leave Slightly Skewed alone...


















It's fine. I'm greatful for any help that I can get. No matter how blunt the delivery. I can be the same blunt arse sometimes. I think I just don't change the settings between benching and gaming. I should though. I like playable FPS's.







But for screenshot purposes, I can see his point.

Here's one I just took with all quality settings and 16xAf etc. Smooooth edges! Or should I say, blurry edges!


----------



## Unstableiser

I was being sarcastic anyway...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Those textures look very high-res.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 







]

what kind of fps do you get with that setting?!


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Killing Floor in a 100 player server..




















Is this game any good? I was reading some reviews and its either people love it or hate it. Im thinking about picking it up if its decent.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Alwinp

*Cod4:*









*Hawx demo* (For as long as it lasted, i had to deal with serveral issues and it didn't even boot up anymore, compatibility mode didn't work either)









*Mass effect:* (Have to start over since ive lost the save files)




































lol @ tags btw


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Those textures look very high-res.


Yeah, i'm using Qarl's Texture Pack III along with loads of other mods and FCOM. It increases the texture size four-fold


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## nukem

First good PC game I ever played was the origanal Tomb Raider. Gotta love the anniversary addition. Laura just gets better looking with age. Wonder if shes had work done


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nukem*


First good PC game I ever played was the origanal Tomb Raider. Gotta love the anniversary addition. Laura just gets better looking with age. Wonder if shes had work done










The visuals looks alright, but do you have AA on?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


what kind of fps do you get with that setting?!


At that setting, I average out at ~35fps. Max is around 50, and the lowest is 25.


----------



## loop0001

meh...not enough for me...
so tempted to get that game...
looks really sweet
edit: not to mention amazing gameplay


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
meh...not enough for me...
so tempted to get that game...
looks really sweet
edit: not to mention amazing gameplay

It's honestly extremely smooth for that amount of fps. Very playable.

The game is addicting, it's one of those that you buy and you think, meh, this is ok, and then a few hours later you find yourself craving a tournament.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
It's honestly extremely smooth for that amount of fps. Very playable.

The game is addicting, it's one of those that you buy and you think, meh, this is ok, and then a few hours later you find yourself craving a tournament.









thats what happened with me and wintermauls lol
and the mauls are the reason i am so interested in this game
good info man thanks


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 









Texture mods there?


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Not sure what happened here...


----------



## Ce1eron

Aion:









They aren't called tinypic for nothing! (resizing my pic >:/)

Might've seen some NPCs in that pic if the 9th server wasn't so laggy early in the morning. Seriously, it's unplayable.


----------



## Radiix

*The Ship
*
Such a great multiplayer game but it leaves me paranoid and thinking that the person walking right behind me is my hunter.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 









Not sure what happened here...

what the hell is wrong with your crysis, that looks like absolute crap


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Open world PvP


















people with magical abilities









To kill a dragon









"I am King Conan" - so he says


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
*The Ship
*
Such a great multiplayer game but it leaves me paranoid and thinking that the person walking right behind me is my hunter.

































Lotta people still play that?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
what the hell is wrong with your crysis, that looks like absolute crap

It looks a lot better then that I swear. For some reason fraps really washes out what the game looks like.

Attachment 109225


----------



## mfb412

Call of Duty: World at War (say whatever you want, the SP is amazing and the MP is one of the best there can be)


----------



## Unstableiser

I've never heard anything bad about about COD:WAW :/


----------



## japan1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Call of Duty: World at War (say whatever you want, the SP is amazing and the MP is one of the best there can be)

Completely agree, game is very underrated. Nothing can beat a springfield with a bayonet in MP


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ce1eron* 
Aion:









They aren't called tinypic for nothing! (resizing my pic >:/)

Might've seen some NPCs in that pic if the 9th server wasn't so laggy early in the morning. Seriously, it's unplayable.

Is that the korean Aion?
Or did they finally release it


----------



## Island Dog

Demigod


----------



## sterik01

here are some screens of Terminator Salvation for PC. I do not recommend that you buy this unless you like crappy games based off movies.








It does have a bit of eye candy. But it doesn't help the game any.

pic of the start menu.









About 5 minutes into the game.









About 10 minutes into the game.









About 13 minutes into the game.









Loading screen back to title menu because I had just about enough.


----------



## Unstableiser

Neat loading screen!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Neat loading screen!


yea.. it also has some movement to it.


----------



## Vlasov_581

^is it really that bad?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## Unstableiser

Needs AA


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Island Dog* 
Demigod









Oh wow. Island Dog as in the Stardock employee?

Great to see you here. I'm Gir92 on the Demigod forums.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Needs AA









Still not possible in GTA4 unfortunately.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Still not possible in GTA4 unfortunately.

Sucks doesn't it.









@Slightly skewed - Nice graphics. I envy you.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Lotta people still play that?

Yeah, There's a handful of servers only a couple have active players.


----------



## loop0001

dang it i need to buy World at War so bad....


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Is that the korean Aion?
Or did they finally release it

Chinese Beta's 9th server which is free till the 30th or something like that. Thinking about paying for a timecard to use on one of my other characters (on a closer p2p server) though, since it is really cheap, the game is fun.

edit for pics: (went through some old screenshots)

Mass Effect:









Far Cry:


----------



## headcracker




----------



## VCheeZ

Another DCS Blackshark pic:


----------



## Threefeet

^^ Some girls just don't get the message













































^^ Do a little dance, make a little love...


----------



## NrGx

He deserved it...I swear.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho/dmc4


----------



## Kitarist

cant wait to play some games now i got a new hdd


----------



## awdrifter

GTA4. Classic GTA hooker trick.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ce1eron*


Chinese Beta's 9th server which is free till the 30th or something like that. Thinking about paying for a timecard to use on one of my other characters (on a closer p2p server) though, since it is really cheap, the game is fun.

edit for pics: (went through some old screenshots)

Mass Effect:









Far Cry:










I love Far Cry, that's funny as I have screenshots of FC from that same beach:


----------



## Threefeet

Far Cry still looks very decent considering it's over five years old. Over 3 million sales to date, if Wikipedia is to be believed...


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I love Far Cry, that's funny as I have screenshots of FC from that same beach:

Haha, same gun too.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


GTA4. Classic GTA hooker trick.










You are suppose to take her to dinner dude, not abuse her


----------



## mfb412




----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 - The ambassador


----------



## VCheeZ

After using nVidia control panel to force 8xAA in game....model is much smoother!


----------



## NrGx

Sorry about the spam


----------



## skarm

i have the game capped at 50 fps if you're wondering

tf2 - huntsman


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho ( Best FPS ever made, nothing comes close )


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Jericho ( Best FPS ever made, nothing comes close )

So true.

I mean, Half Life, Fallout 3, Bioshock, Counter Strike, Crysis, Call of Duty & Halo don't even come close...


----------



## KClaisse

Playing it with my wired 360 controller.
Needs MOAR AA for sure, its only at 2x here.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
So true.

I mean, Half Life, Fallout 3, Bioshock, Counter Strike, Crysis, Call of Duty & Halo don't even come close...









indeed, they all suck lol


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
indeed, they all suck lol









Absolutely. It's no wonder no one bought them









BTW why are we up at 5am on a Saturday morning?! lol


----------



## Threefeet

Just installed (original) Crysis for the first time on my 'new' rig. Also installed the Lifesis mod, but haven't done any tweaks or used any custom configs yet. FPS is very low (20-30, unplayable for me) so hopefully with a few tweaks I can get it up a bit.

I noticed as well that only two cpu cores are being fully utilised







Is this normal?



















On one hand the Lifesis mod looks beautiful, on the other it keeps making me want to squint. Nomad has bad eyesight







lol

Any linkies to configs/gudies would be much appreciated









EDIT :: Doh, double post


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Absolutely. It's no wonder no one bought them









BTW why are we up at 5am on a Saturday morning?! lol

I am always awake lol

Insomnia


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Nice crysis screens









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I mean, Half Life, Fallout 3, Bioshock, Counter Strike, Crysis, Call of Duty & Halo don't even come close...









Its a personal opinion, thats all. But i have played hundreds of FPS games, and well Jericho is the greatest FPS ever created IMO, all those fps games you mention suck compared to it. Jericho puts all them to shame, seriously.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Nice crysis screens









Its a personal opinion, thats all. But i have played hundreds of FPS games, and well Jericho is the greatest FPS ever created IMO, all those fps games you mention suck compared to it. Jericho puts all them to shame, seriously.

And back to the real world.

Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Alwinp

Fully maxed & 4x AA @ 1920 x 1080:


----------



## VCheeZ

One more: DCS Blackshark (again)


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## RUGRLN

Mirror's Edge

















Burnout Paradise

BTW, any recommendations for uploading the imgs to, Photobucket kinda sucks with big images.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
One more: DCS Blackshark (again)









The AA makes my eyes jizz... and that's pretty much impossible. What settings are you using


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 









Buy and install the Expansion and you'll get the 800x600 option


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The AA makes my eyes jizz... and that's pretty much impossible. What settings are you using









More then you can afford pal, Ferr.. Oh wait..


----------



## Unstableiser

I honestly didn't get that. I'm tired


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I honestly didn't get that. I'm tired









Fast and the Furious?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Yes I did just pull his head off.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The AA makes my eyes jizz... and that's pretty much impossible. What settings are you using









Everything is maxed in the game settings at 1920x1200, then I went into nvidia control panel and forced 8xAA. Runs just as smooth, only nicer


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Fast and the Furious?

Never seen it lol.


----------



## ahwosh

Crysis Warhead


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I just had to play some Shogo before going to bed









Chaning Resolution in this game is really tricky, either ot goes to 0x0 or this, the regular 640x480 to 1280x960 works perfect though.
(Resized from 1920x1200 to 640x480 and 640x400)









Well as you see here that even back then they had PhysX realistic effects

























Yes! Spiders, my favorite enemy.









If you look at the poster.
It says CURV (ripoff from Neon Genesis Evengelion's NERV)









And Last of all.
*MAGIC CLAW!!!*


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
I just had to play some Shogo before going to bed









lol cool, nice to see someone's still playing it


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol cool, nice to see someone's still playing it









You bet








I still have the package with no scratches on either the package itself or the CD.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

gtr2


----------



## awdrifter

Started playing Last Remnant again, the commands are still somewhat confusing, but I'm getting a bit more into the battles now. Did the Omnistrike for the first time, idk if I'll be able to get the conditions right to do it again.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Started playing Last Remnant again, the commands are still somewhat confusing, but I'm getting a bit more into the battles now. Did the Omnistrike for the first time, idk if I'll be able to get the conditions right to do it again.










































Is that good? It looks sick and i like JRPGs if they have a good story but i havent really heard anything about it, just seen screenys


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

the huntsman is soooo good


----------



## TheHoff

1680*1050 Max Settings


----------



## Radiix

Red Orchestra


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo* 
Is that good? It looks sick and i like JRPGs if they have a good story but i havent really heard anything about it, just seen screenys

If you like old school style turn based JRPG you'll love this game. The learning curve is pretty steep, but once you figure out how to manage your unions it's pretty fun. There's a demo for PC, you can try it out.

Some more screenshots from Last Remnant.
David's Ex Machina


----------



## Fitzbane

These screenshots are from my soon to be retired emachines, so bare with me on the bad quality









My Protodrake









Scarab Lord









Thunderfury









Spectral tiger









First time over 20k Gold


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2


















Red Orchestra


----------



## kilrbe3

I WANT WATER NOAWZ!


----------



## Section-9

*resized from 1920x1080


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Hunter - Imageshack resized them wrong. They were supposed to be 1280x1024 from the orinal res 1920x1200


----------



## TheProfiteer

Did Still Legendary really say Jericho is the best FPS ever made?

um, what? Dooooood what are you smoking, seriously, cause I want some of that, maybe then I will actually think FarCry2 is a good game and I wont feel like I wasted 50 hard earned dollars on it.


----------



## mfb412

Burnout Paradise
1680x1050 w/2XAA fully maxed


----------



## erebus14

Aaron, how're you liking The Hunter? I've heard about the game and it seems interesting. How big is the world to explore?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i played it and its huge, its really slow paced and in the about 5 hours i played i never actually saw an actual deer, just clues. not for me but could see an audience for it.


----------



## p0isonapple

I'm very interested in The Hunter.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Shade Wrath / L4D


----------



## Vostro

What resolution is that!?









Anyways I just found out that Insurgency is the best free game ever...
If anyone else plays it let me know! Ill get some better screen shots soon


----------



## Pap3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
What resolution is that!?









Anyways I just found out that Insurgency is the best free game ever...
If anyone else plays it let me know! Ill get some better screen shots soon

Itt's good, but far too easy.


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tucker933* 


















brings back memories


----------



## Threefeet

I'm really loving Dead Space, it's such an atmospheric game.
The sound is outstanding, really edge of your seat stuff




































More Crysis Real Lifesis screens:



















Does anyone have any configs that are compatible with this?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erebus14* 
Aaron, how're you liking The Hunter? I've heard about the game and it seems interesting. How big is the world to explore?

I just installed it yesterday, and have only played a few minutes, but all I can say is the game world is gorgeous, and huge. I can tell it's going to be the best Deer Hunting game though by far. The only thing I wish it had was ATV's like the old Deer Hunter games. Maybe it does and I haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bioshock - stupid imageshack.us, anyone suggest a better host? These are supposed to still be 1920x1200, don't know what happened.


----------



## Swiftes

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Bioshock - stupid imageshack.us, anyone suggest a better host? These are supposed to still be 1920x1200, don't know what happened.
> 
> www.picturepush.com
> 
> It is fantastic.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks Swiftes, I'll try that one out.


----------



## mfb412

if you notice, all of my screens are from picturepush...
no size limit, you upload whatever you want


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
if you notice, all of my screens are from picturepush...
no size limit, you upload whatever you want

Cool beans. I'll go get some new screens and try it out for myself. I had been using imageshack for years but I guess it doesn't like my 6MB+ screens!


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Cool beans. I'll go get some new screens and try it out for myself. I had been using imageshack for years but I guess it doesn't like my 6MB+ screens!


i have 12 mb BMP's there


----------



## Melcar

Vega Strike


----------



## Alwinp

More grid

Cant get enough of this game. But that damn teammate pushed me off the road for over 50x already. I fired 3 different teammates in less then 2 events.

Either they pushed me off the road, would ask serious ammounts of winning % and not perform at all (7th to 10th place) or their attitude would annoy me.

"i'm like, totally second place"

Anyway, here's some cool shots:


----------



## loop0001

GRID rocks yeah, i love that game
makes me want to buy a racing wheel for it

as far as bioshock goes....ive tried twice to play that game...just cant get into it...i get creeped out lol


----------



## mfb412

man i just got back into GRID and DiRT
looking into perspective, even seeing as to how i am a sim freak, i dont know WHY i ever stopped playing those 2, theyre just awesome


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
man i just got back into GRID and DiRT
looking into perspective, even seeing as to how i am a sim freak, i dont know WHY i ever stopped playing those 2, theyre just awesome

If you love sim racing, why are you wasting your time playing the 2 of the most unrealistic racing games there are?

iRacing
GTR Evolution
Live For Speed
rFactor
netKar Pro

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
GRID rocks yeah, i love that game
makes me want to buy a racing wheel for it

as far as bioshock goes....ive tried twice to play that game...just cant get into it...i get creeped out lol

Bioshock?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
If you love sim racing, why are you wasting your time playing the 2 of the most unrealistic racing games there are?

iRacing
GTR Evolution
Live For Speed
rFactor
netKar Pro

That's all you need to know.

QFT


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## loop0001

i was sad how the silenced mp5 was in FC2 ...silencing didnt do a thing enemies still found you easy as pie..and it is much weaker than i had hoped...i know its weak...but not that bad!

love that game tho...only reason i want a more powerful gpu is to max that game..


----------



## Unstableiser

It doesnt really take much







COD:WaW runs with a lot lower fps and Farcry is maxed with DX10 and 4aa.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
If you love sim racing, why are you wasting your time playing the 2 of the most unrealistic racing games there are?

iRacing
GTR Evolution
Live For Speed
rFactor
netKar Pro

That's all you need to know.


what makes you think i dont?
i spammed the old thread with GTR2 screens, and i play sims every day
GRID and DiRT and just rage relief, along with paradise, you know, after getting screwed out of a 45 min race on the last 6 mins you REALLY need to let some of it out


----------



## Sgtbash

Crysis:




























Crysis: Warhead



















And finally....




























It ended up in the water!


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## Radiix

*Killing Floor
*

















*Red Orchestra*


----------



## DraganUS

Bought it today. Looks like interesting game.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
If you love sim racing, why are you wasting your time playing the 2 of the most unrealistic racing games there are?

iRacing
GTR Evolution
Live For Speed
rFactor
netKar Pro

That's all you need to know.

Indeed that GTR2 should also be on that list.

aoc


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Indeed that GTR2 should also be on that list.

GTR Evo has a GTR2 mod that brings all the GTR2 cars into the game and I think you can even carry over GTR2 physics. I still like playing GTR2 though.


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2

Third hand bug


----------



## Unstableiser

I found a big clunky boat!

This website craps all over picture quality


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
GTR Evo has a GTR2 mod that brings all the GTR2 cars into the game and I think you can even carry over GTR2 physics. I still like playing GTR2 though.

i play both, i have a stock GTR2 install with nothing but a couple of mods in it right now, and evo completely stock, i gotta mod it


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Radiix

Red Orchestra - The maps in this game are huge.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Looks good man, takes a while to load tho.


----------



## kilrbe3

Can't Touch this son!!!!!!!!!
It's WoW......


----------



## wierdo124

^You know you're addicted to WoW when..

BTW you have to tell us the name, even though we know it's WoW.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Left 4 Dead 1280x1024 AAX4 AFX16 Very high to High Settings/2400HD 17-25fps/8.2 Catalyst Drivers. This game runs very good on rig and card.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
^You know you're addicted to WoW when..

BTW you have to tell us the name, even though we know it's WoW.

Rofl copter


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Anth0789

Trucking Game 18WOS Haulin:


----------



## tucker933

^Desperate need of AA.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Needs more then AA , needs to be in the trash can, that game looks horrible. lol


----------



## Christodagr8

Hey yall, the majority of the action in my game happens at 250 yrs + and i love it, here a screens

Pic with Red Semi in it was me gunning a US APC and engaged a Terrorist Insurgent armed with RPG as he entered the Truck and began to Advance in my direction, the 2 marines u see next to the Rig are a Squad of 6 making there way through the cities, our APC was Providing Support for them.

Pic of the Scoped Rifle is me in some bushes observing a enemy Forward Out post. every time a enemy squad would begin contruction on something i would take them out one by one !! i love it !


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till legendaryu2k* 
needs more then aa , needs to be in the trash can, that game looks horrible. Lol

laf.


----------



## Mootsfox

Looks better in game...


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Mootsfox

I believe it's post screenshots of your games, not pictures of your jungle vacation


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Man, if you went by this thread, apparently most people own one game only - Crysis. Surely you guys have to be playing something else by now? I mean the screens look good, but they all look practically the same. Let's see what else everyone is playing!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Man, if you went by this thread, apparently most people own one game only - Crysis. Surely you guys have to be playing something else by now? I mean the screens look good, but they all look practically the same. Let's see what else everyone is playing!

truth
DMC4


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Man, if you went by this thread, apparently most people own one game only - Crysis. Surely you guys have to be playing something else by now? I mean the screens look good, but they all look practically the same. Let's see what else everyone is playing!

I dunno if I agree. I've been monitoring this thread for awhile and usually theres at least 3-5 pages of crappy looking games between Crysis shots. It's like the pretty girl getting flamed by showing up to the pig party.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
I dunno if I agree. I've been monitoring this thread for awhile and usually theres at least 3-5 pages of crappy looking games between Crysis shots. It's like the pretty girl getting flamed by showing up to the pig party.











QFT


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 









Needs more Jaggies and lower the resolution, ugly game[ sarcasm]


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Man, if you went by this thread, apparently most people own one game only - Crysis. Surely you guys have to be playing something else by now? I mean the screens look good, but they all look practically the same. Let's see what else everyone is playing!

This.

indeed i to am getting bored of looking at crysis shots. i've seen enough now i dont need to see the same shots over and over and over again :/


----------



## kilrbe3

WoW
*Short story, I was banned from a guild, because I couldn't see a AOE that a boss did in Naxx... Full GFX, all this color and detail... yea... cuz i can see a AOE lol







*


----------



## Alwinp

Don't you get confused with the ammount of buttons?

I'd have to spend a year before I would figure out that game.


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 




































WOW the best looking crysis images ever !!! what mod and configeration do you use ?

i just lost my jaw somewhere


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QSS-5* 
WOW the best looking crysis images ever !!! what mod and configeration do you use ?

i just lost my jaw somewhere









Thanks. So moooar Crysis screens....? Leeesss Crysis screens....?

I'm getting mixed reactions here. Or maybe it's just poeple that can't play it properly and thus the hate. I guess too much of a good thing is possible.

*waits for barage of Crysis poo slinging*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Thanks. So moooar Crysis screens....? Leeesss Crysis screens....?

I'm getting mixed reactions here. Or maybe it's just poeple that can't play it properly and thus the hate. I guess too much of a good thing is possible.

*waits for barage of Crysis poo slinging*









I seriously decided not to buy Crysis as I feel I have pretty much played the game through already. I played the demo, checked the sweet graphics for awhile, and played the rest of the game unwillingly through all the screens the web has been bombarded with since Crysis' release. It won't kill me if people keep posting Crysis screens. I just meant that I know people aren't playing Crysis exclusivly, let's see some more of that too.


----------



## loop0001

gosh i need to go in and take screenshots...im horribly overdue... and i have like 30 games!!! geezz...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Needs more then AA , needs to be in the trash can, that game looks horrible. lol

Very ironic coming from you, the king of looking horrible.


----------



## loop0001

please people...stop quoting all the pictures....


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think that mine deserve a second and perhaps 10th look.


----------



## mfb412

bah i have 40 games installed and no screens... ill get playing now


----------



## mfb412

TF2 randomness

what are ya lookin at there scout?







(its mah spray)









Heavy nommin' mah minigun

















i ask for help and whats HE doing?









air guitar



























i <3 TBR's maps


----------



## NrGx

Maximum settings + Natural Mod


----------



## loop0001

Fallout 3













































Team Fortress 2









more to come!!


----------



## Radiix

Red Orchestra


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Red Orchestra

























How is that game because i've been itching for a WWII fps and im litterally about to click buy.


----------



## Radiix

It takes a while to get use to, the guns have realistic recoil properties, guns can be shot out of your hand, you can get shot in the leg and end up limping for a few seconds.

If you like FPS games with a huge battlefield and vehicles, up to 50 players per server then you will probably like Red Orchestra


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
It takes a while to get use to, the guns have realistic recoil properties, guns can be shot out of your hand, you can get shot in the leg and end up limping for a few seconds.

If you like FPS games with a huge battlefield and vehicles, up to 50 players per server then you will probably like Red Orchestra

sounds strait to me


----------



## CorporalAris

Lotta people still play it?


----------



## Radiix

Yeah, there's still a lot of activity.

Here's the populated server list.
http://www.gametracker.com/search/ro...hipp=50#search


----------



## Flux

8Gb of screenies and I haven't uploaded any yet
I guess its time for some.
will edit with screens


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Yeah, there's still a lot of activity.

Here's the populated server list.
http://www.gametracker.com/search/ro...hipp=50#search

Any texture mods? Looks kinda bland, but still fun.


----------



## Radiix

Nope, no texture mods that I know of.


----------



## NrGx

Damn PicturePush is down.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Thanks. So moooar Crysis screens....? Leeesss Crysis screens....?

I'm getting mixed reactions here. Or maybe it's just poeple that can't play it properly and thus the hate. I guess too much of a good thing is possible.

*waits for barage of Crysis poo slinging*









i dont hate on anyone, i think your screens are just pure epic, seriously awesome like.

just as a whole ive seen like a freaking billion crysis pictures now. as i said i dont need to see the same shots over an over. ive already seen them lol.

/bored of crysis.


----------



## Unstableiser

There are hardly any Crysis screenshots :/
I wanted to post some but now I'd feel bad about it...:/


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
There are hardly any Crysis screenshots :/
I wanted to post some but now I'd feel bad about it...:/

feel free to post. dont let my opinion stop you. after all it is just my opinion lol an i'm sure other people would like to see them. after all its a public forum an who am i to tell someone dont post your crysis screens lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

OK




































These are old screens when I had Crysis running on my HD2900, damn I miss that card, so under-rated


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


"**** running!"











Really nice game...but it gives me a headache... so bloody bright :/


----------



## Dark-Asylum

wow the m249 looks sick in that game


----------



## Decade

Ran into a *few* ghouls at a power plant in Fallout 3. (Mart's Mutant Mod + feral ghoul rampage + increased spawns) Imaged resized from 1680x1050 to 1280x788, looks kinda off.


----------



## loop0001

Fable, game always rocks, to bad the exploits are reeeaaalllyyy easy

























GRID

nice car









how my cars usually look lol









i was real happy with my new teammate these 2 races, he got 3rd place in the first race and second place in the second race


----------



## loop0001

a bit more

COD4


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## Lunartuna

lol


----------



## jtfire55

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunartuna* 
lol









is that runescape?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

its vanguard saga of heroes


----------



## erebus14

I played VG when it came out. Buggiest game ever at the time. Also the most disappointing game I've ever played.


----------



## Lunartuna

@ dark asylum, what to you have oblivion aa and as set to?


----------



## Radiix

More *Red Orchestra*


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
TF2 randomness

what are ya lookin at there scout?







(its mah spray)

Heavy nommin' mah minigun









i ask for help and whats HE doing?

air guitar









i <3 TBR's maps

Are you running any AA at all? You're computer is quite similar to mine actually, you have a quad and I have a dual though. I have TF2 running at 1920x1080 with everything maxed out and I get around 50-70fps. Up the graphics a little why don't you


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Deus Ex/Left 4 Dead


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunartuna*


@ dark asylum, what to you have oblivion aa and as set to?


x4 aa and 16x af


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


x4 aa and 16x af


I can't believe you're denying that game it's potential beauty and complexity:



















Poor thing.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Are you running any AA at all? You're computer is quite similar to mine actually, you have a quad and I have a dual though. I have TF2 running at 1920x1080 with everything maxed out and I get around 50-70fps. Up the graphics a little why don't you










you're at 3.4, im at 2.4


----------



## Dark-Asylum

lol i only have a 22 inch monitor no need for any more aa


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


lol i only have a 22 inch monitor no need for any more aa


I'm at 4aa too







I think you missed the point by miles


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


I'm at 4aa too







I think you missed the point by miles










something like that


----------



## Unstableiser

Have another look child:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Gothic 3 "Enhanced Edition" (Community Patch 1.71)


Project Torque


----------



## Dark-Asylum

looks worse sized up, of course your game looks better than mine when its in 800 x 600


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm talking about mods you tit.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I'm talking about mods you tit.

You mod tits?


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
You mod tits?

don't we all?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

edited for being a meanie face


----------



## Unstableiser

Someone got out on the wrong side lol Who even said I was talking about textures, I was only trying to help but...


----------



## ignite

Lineage 2 back when I used to play it. And of course, obligatory TF2 stats screen, from last night on OCN server!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 









Those shots look fantastic, is that using the complete mod?

GTR2





Stalker Clear Sky...

One big pile of ammo - that was for 1 pistol too











Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl - no graphics mods.



All thumbnailed.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Those shots look fantastic, is that using the complete mod?.

Thanks, yes I am using STALKER complete 2009 mod.

The Groza OC-14 in the pics is a download, not included in mod.

http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/39307


----------



## Gabkicks

some shots from my first time trying the career mode in grid. All I did was crop and shrink. I dont know how to turn off the GUI(fastforward/reverse/pause screen).


----------



## KClaisse

GRID truly is one of the most beautiful racing games out there. I almost want to buy it, although I think I'll wait until theres some sort of sale for it on steam







. Picked up UT3 for $10 USD like that, well worth it too. I'll have to post some screenshots of it up here.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's so unfortunate that GRID doesn't offer the whole package. It is extremely pretty to look at. However, without realistic driving physics, it would only appeal to arcaders.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


It's so unfortunate that GRID doesn't offer the whole package. It is extremely pretty to look at. However, without realistic driving physics, it would only appeal to arcaders.


I really want to like it, but yup. I can't play it without getting mad.


----------



## Gabkicks

Yeah that was my problem too. I've owned the game for a few months, but never got into it because I am a hardcore simracer. But... I sat down yesterday and just tried to be fast and spend some time with the game, and it really is great. Don't think about how the car 'should' handle or how fast the car 'should' be able to go around the corners. Eventually I got used to the twitchy steering and the game became a lot of fun. The cars are different and interesting. Multiplayer is a BLAST with friends racing cleanly with all assists off and damage/contact on. I am a complete simsnob, I mean an absolute snob, but I can say that grid is a great game.

Hopefully NSF: Shift has good physics in the 'ultra realistic sim mode'.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*


Thanks, yes I am using STALKER complete 2009 mod.

The Groza OC-14 in the pics is a download, not included in mod.

http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/39307


That's what had me confused, i have the complete mod installed now, but didn't have the Groza look like that. I'll browse a few of the gun skins, certainly look nicer than normal.


----------



## KClaisse

Quick joined any team dm server, I think this one had bots but it was still fun. Click on the thumbnails for bigger versions.














Needs AA BAAAAADYLY!
Fun game though, im glad I got it.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Fallout 3. The only shot I could get before autosave put me in quite a bad situation.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KClaisse*


Needs AA BAAAAADYLY!
Fun game though, im glad I got it.


It's a great game







Still looks fantastic, considering the age of it.

You can force AA in the Nvidia CP, btw


----------



## Anth0789

My Sims 3 Home:


----------



## GeforceGTS

Some Fallout 3 broken steel and the Pitt shots


----------



## Section-9




----------



## awdrifter

Last Remnant


----------



## Skusey

I have no idea what the french are planning here.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Melcar

SMC


----------



## CJRhoades

Oblivion =)


----------



## dskina

Needs AF =o


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Needs AF =o

Who's? o.o


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJRhoades* 
Who's? o.o

Your Oblivion ss. It kinda looks like you're playing on an original Xbox.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Needs AF =o

AA wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dskina* 
Your Oblivion ss. It kinda looks like you're playing on an original Xbox.

Oh. I've got HDR and 8x AF enabled. The res is also kinda low. Only 1280x768 because that's is high as my monitor will go.

Quote:

AA wouldn't hurt, either.
For some reason, it won't let you enable HDR and AA at the same time. So I chose HDR instead.


----------



## WeirdSexy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


Oh. I've got HDR and 8x AF enabled. The res is also kinda low. Only 1280x768 because that's is high as my monitor will go.

For some reason, it won't let you enable HDR and AA at the same time. So I chose HDR instead.


Choose anti-aliasing in catalyst control panel, HD 4000 series cards should be able to do it. the game just wont let you because with the engine, the cards of the time didnt support it.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WeirdSexy*


Choose anti-aliasing in catalyst control panel, HD 4000 series cards should be able to do it. the game just wont let you because with the engine, the cards of the time didnt support it.


Oh so forcing AA should work? Alright thanks for the advice =) Is it possible to force higher AF too because it will only let me select up to 8x and now that I look at that ss, it doesn't look so great....


----------



## USFORCES

PCWolverine


----------



## scottb75

Looks nice USFORCES, is the game any good?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


Looks nice USFORCES, is the game any good?


Yes a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Beautiful Warhead Photos


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## MAD_J

Some of my scores when I used to play professionally.

This was from some random LAN








One of my CSS matches








Some random PUB in 2142








Radom pic of a crashed titan lol









Thats about it for my screenies!


----------



## Lunartuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


x4 aa and 16x af


looks great, 4x aa seems to be the magic number for oblivion, i still play it often.


----------



## Lunartuna

HOLY ****, i need to get Crysis. Those screens are amazing


----------



## Radiix

Splinter Cell: Double agent


----------



## Unstableiser

I just took this EPIC screenshot:









It was supposed to be a picture of my being sucked into an anolomy but I exploded just as I took the picture... when I saw the picture afterwards though I noticed that it shows my skeleton







That's impossible to see ingame as it happens so fast


----------



## lhowatt

AION closed beta weekend start







right when everyone logged in for the first time. So far this is a VERY smooth beta startup and i havent found any bugs yet aside from one in character creation dealing with which voice you wish to use.


----------



## microsnakey

The Laggy, The Bug ridden Huxley.
It is beta but it still is way to laggy


----------



## Unstableiser

Looks like Mass Effect.


----------



## mfb412

tf2


----------



## microsnakey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Looks like Mass Effect.

It does a bit.
Off topic but I come from Leicester to


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microsnakey*


It does a bit.
Off topic but I come from Leicester to


think its ever going to be released?


----------



## Rino

aion


----------



## lhowatt

yeah that quest was a major teaser









im finding it hard to lvl to 10 because theres sooo many people


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 - Engineer Fortress










ArmA


----------



## lhowatt

More aion..I GOTZ WINGS!!! seriously though wings are freakin sweet!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Jericho/Crysis warhead/SOF 3/cRYSIS


----------



## Radiix

*Turok
*


























*Penumbra*


----------



## Unstableiser

Bloody Lego









The worst bit is when I fell the drop was like 8 feet but I still died, stupid bug imo.


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


*Turok
*


Never played it, but looks good. Turok 3 was the worse in the series if you ask me. Part 2 was the best


----------



## Radiix

Penumbra: overture


----------



## Kelethar

Armed Assault 2









100% Fillrate 5,000 vis. All settings on High at 20 fps.


----------



## Rick Arter

Took these a while back not sure what settings I used at this time resolution was 1680x1050.





I need to take some better ones these are all I can find that are good quality.


----------



## bwoasis

Got back into playing Fallout 3. Here's some screenshots of my latest adventures!









A view of Anchorage









Airplanes!!









Aliens exist!









The Pitt


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SOF3


----------



## Radiix

More *Penumbra: Overture*. The creepiest game ever.


----------



## Sgtbash

Moar punumbra please.

And $till, what game is that?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Moar punumbra please.

And $till, what game is that?

Sof 3 (soldier of fortune 3)


----------



## RUGRLN

Assassin's Creed...yea..!


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Vostro

Is that ArmA II the German version? Im so excited for that game!! Here are some ArmA screenshots I took last night. We were assaulting this city on an evolution server.


----------



## Kelethar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Is that ArmA II the German version? Im so excited for that game!! Here are some ArmA screenshots I took last night. We were assaulting this city on an evolution server.

The game itself is really buggy, so they have tons of issues to address. The AI is unbelievably stupid as well. Other than that, the game is great! Great screenshots by the way.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Does anyone have a copy of my Crysis config that I posted a while back? I reformatted and lost it.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bwoasis*


Got back into playing Fallout 3. Here's some screenshots of my latest adventures!









A view of Anchorage









Airplanes!!









Aliens exist!









The Pitt


What the hell?

Ice in Fallout 3?

Aeroplanes in Fallout 3?

Where are all these screenshots from, I've not seen any of that stuff you've posted before.


----------



## Skusey

The top 2 screens are from Operation Anchorage DLC I think, bottom is from The Pitt DLC and the alien is some sort of easter egg from the original game.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Does anyone have a copy of my Crysis config that I posted a while back? I reformatted and lost it.










Found it.









Link


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


Found it.









Link


Thank you.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hey *TnB= Gir*
http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php...3878a5ee348694

You guys don't have to quote photos you know. Anyways, Timeshift at the highest settings, 1280x1024.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Stalker Clear Sky - few graphics mods, gun textures, new scopes





































I accidentally the bandits...










Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl - no mods

Just found this guy casually lying in some fire


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Anyways, Timeshift at the highest settings, 1280x1024.


I loved the textures in Timeshift. I only played the demo though, is the full game any good?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Stalker Clear Sky - new scopes

Vintorez:










SA80:










AK:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bioshock


----------



## zacbrain

*Wallace & Gromit*


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## dakpyro525

Crysis wars. Yah bro i fly tanks.


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakpyro525*


Crysis wars. Yah bro i fly tanks.

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/7575/fly.png


lol that was funny

u big haqquar >:O


----------



## Vostro

HAHA at the Crysis pic and the chat that guy sent!


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
HAHA at the Crysis pic and the chat that guy sent!

Yeah that made me lol a bit.


----------



## scottb75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skusey* 
The top 2 screens are from Operation Anchorage DLC I think, bottom is from The Pitt DLC and the alien is some sort of easter egg from the original game.

The alien isn't really an easter egg, that's where you go to get the Alien Blaster one of the best guns in the game despite limited ammo.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
The alien isn't really an easter egg, that's where you go to get the Alien Blaster one of the best guns in the game despite limited ammo.

The only thing that keeps it from being the best is the limited ammo, which is near impossible to find. I've played about 50 hours and only found the ammo once while playing, besides finding the gun and the 100ish shots around it.

It delivers results though, this was one shot each.


----------



## mfb412

BMW M3 Challenge, Volvo The Game, The Last Remnant


----------



## Radiix

Penumbra: EP1+2

The fate of Gordon's crowbar


----------



## nepas




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## t3lancer2006

EVE Online in my prophecy battlecruiser


----------



## l337sft

this game is an absolute blast, i was skeptical at first, but now that im getting into it, its a ton of fun.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## l337sft

lol more prototype

GO BUY THIS GAME!


----------



## JadedFloridian

I wish I could buy Prototype.. I went to 2 different Walmarts and a Gamestop only to find out it'll be sold tomorrow (Wednesday). If I can't track down a copy tomorrow by 7 PM, I'll buy it off Steam (Prototype doesn't unlock on steam until 7 PM EST tomorrow, and no preloading







).


----------



## l337sft

ehh well regardless youl be playing within the next couple days.

the graphics arent the best, but when the action starts it gets pretty intense, so i see why they didnt go all out on the graphics. it still looks nice.


----------



## halifax1

*Here's a bunch from Prototype.*


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
*Here's a bunch from Prototype.*
...



...

Sorry to ruin this picture for you... I just cant' help it... the exploding rear was calling to me... wanting to be known.


----------



## Radiix

Prototype


----------



## Vostro

Awesome Prototype Screens! Is that game any good? I just checked Steam and saw that it unlocks in 19 hours.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Awesome Prototype Screens! Is that game any good? I just checked Steam and saw that it unlocks in 19 hours.

yes, its beautiful, its not all that great for the first 20 minutes, but once you get like your first attack, youl be having a great time slicing people in half, and pushing peoples heads back into their bodies.


----------



## Radiix

A lot of violent *Prototype* screens. It might take a few seconds to load.


----------



## zacbrain

*AWEESOME UT3 MOD*
Called The Haunted. nEAT.


----------



## JadedFloridian

All the UT3 screens I see look pretty good but man does it need some AA.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


All the UT3 screens I see look pretty good but man does it need some AA.


all my shots are JPG. that might be why. i just get annoyed with PNG's all over the place.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Ah, I was under the impression that you couldn't use AA in UT3. A quick Google search indicates that it is possible to force AA, but it kill framerates. Still, thanks for sharing


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


BMW M3 Challenge, Volvo The Game, The Last Remnant


I have a Volvo!


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


yes, its beautiful, its not all that great for the first 20 minutes, but once you get like your first attack, youl be having a great time slicing people in half, and pushing peoples heads back into their bodies.


Hmm. Never even considered this game a buy but looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Lunartuna

Modded up Oblivion


----------



## GaarBear

Prototype's environment reminds me of Gotham city strangely enough. Which is very cool. >


----------



## Onur_Khan

SACRED 2: Fallen Angel


----------



## Onur_Khan

and old one Medeval Total War II : My favourite Dreadful "command"er


----------



## japan1

TF2


----------



## Threefeet

My favourite Dead Space pic so far, but a little bit of a spoiler:









EDIT ::
Just finished DS today, really enjoyed it from beginning to end. Great game








Looking forward to checking out Prototype in a few days...


----------



## Radiix

Prototype


----------



## bluffmasta




----------



## jamenta




----------



## Unstableiser

I caught this bloke at camp dragging a body (in blue) to the side of the road. Upon closer inspection I found it to be the body of deceased Wolf









I've only played an hour into the game on this run. He must have died while defending the base against the last major attack by the military









Fortunately the military base is now empty as I heard over the radio that it was being attacked by bandits. I took the chance to see if I could sneak in and kill of the remaining defenders as most were out in the field fighting. I took the liberty of shooting the returning troops









Playing on Hell difficulty, being the hardest. Gunfights are not so difficult, unless I make a tactical mistake or miss a grenade...

Whenever I run into a creature though things are rather different; hell indeed.


----------



## mfb412

oh boy i was on a rush on CoD: WaW
got this glorious of a score, in the next round, only 6 of them were left, and by the end of that, I MADE THE WHOLE DAMN TEAM RAGEQUIT

















epic loading screen fail









*looks at who i just killed* oh sh-


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## mr.derp

Git'r'done legendary! Shame it looks like it's foggy out there on the crysis island.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


Git'r'done legendary! Shame it looks like it's foggy out there on the crysis island.


Using this mod btw 
http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php?fileid=9453

The person has config files for nvidia cards and ati cards, i am using the 3780x2 config file.


----------



## low strife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Using this mod btw 
http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php?fileid=9453

The person has config files for nvidia cards and ati cards, i am using the 3780x2 config file.


Looks ok, but the textures don't look great.

BTW, you're still in my sig.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Using this mod btw 
http://www.mycrysis.com/filebase.php?fileid=9453

The person has config files for nvidia cards and ati cards, i am using the 3780x2 config file.


I was actually hiding the fact that I didn't like that config. Instead of improving realism, they took a backwards step and added a foggy atmosphere. Staring at the sun in a topical area should blind you. I hate a lot of configs too don't get me started. Expecially the ones where the sun bleeds through forest canopy all weird. Darn basement dwellers making custom configs

On a side note, outside 2 weeks ago I got minor sun burn on my eyes from the sun being almost eye level like in the screenshot.


----------



## l337sft

Just beat the game, pretty epic story this game has, i suggest anyone who doesnt have it, to go get it.


----------



## go4life

name the games please!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## jamenta




----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


name the games please!


it's prototype christian


----------



## l337sft

yea i figured you know haha. i added a title, sorry


----------



## japan1

Day of Defeat


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some more warhead shots:


----------



## Anth0789

Poor spy:


----------



## TheProfiteer

A Few Fallout 3 shots. 56k Beware.

Introducing Liberty Prime


----------



## jamenta




----------



## Nightz2k

That X3 Terran Conflict looks interesting. Some cool screenshots.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Crysis and dreamexperimental map:


----------



## Unstableiser

Heil










Tally Ho! Or whatever the yanks say.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
That X3 Terran Conflict looks interesting. Some cool screenshots.









Its an open ended space simulation, mostly based on building/trading. But the visuals are
the best i've ever seen in a space based game, and worth the ticket price alone.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Its an open ended space simulation, mostly based on building/trading. But the visuals are
the best i've ever seen in a space based game, and worth the ticket price alone.

Hows the combat in it? Ive been debating picking it up on steam for some time now...


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
Hows the combat in it? Ive been debating picking it up on steam for some time now...

Haven't really done enough of it to tell you but it has the usual space combat features
i.e. missiles, lasers, different types of ships, speed factors targeting. Perhaps not as
involved as other combat sims but involved enough where you have delineated missile types,
levels to upgrade your ship, different types of opponents etc. But again, haven't been
in enough combat situations really ... right now i'm doing missions & trading. The cool
thing though is you get to manage more than just a single ship and you can build space
factories, stations ... deploy satellites etc. but you also experience ship to ship combat too.
You have one "player" who you transfer to any ship you want, while you order other
ships around.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
Its an open ended space simulation, mostly based on building/trading. But the visuals are
the best i've ever seen in a space based game, and worth the ticket price alone.

Hey, why aren't you out there modding Oblivion?


----------



## jamenta

Shhhhhh! 0.0


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

hmm, may consider it.


----------



## hyponerve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*











Heil










Tally Ho! Or whatever the yanks say.


nice man. must get that game


----------



## Unstableiser

A rather frantic moment ensued.


----------



## BradleyW

stalker, great game.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm...










The zombie got splatted.










His advice fell on deaf ears... I was far too drunk.










I felt no remorse for the bandits as they were ravaged by dogs.










"That cloud looks like a penis."










Chavs at the bus stop.










My best buddie, Lyonya Tanker. We have been through many perils together.










Chavs at the bus stop. Part Two.










Stalking the Stalkers.










Holy ****! Dwarfs!










I payed the price of death for being investigative.


----------



## Radiix

Penumbra: Black Plague


----------



## Lunartuna

for iDeal
mods,
Unofficial Oblivion patch v3.2.0
Qarl Texture Pack 3.
Improved Doors and Flora
Improved Trees and Flora
Improved Trees and Flora 2

installed in that order, whenever it asked to overwrite, replace files i said yes.
CCC set on max quality, HDR on in Oblivion. all other settings max.


----------



## jamenta

Qarls Texture Pack 3 really puts Oblivion visuals into overdrive. If I were to install only
two mods: it would be QTP3 & Oscuros Overhaul. These two alone make Oblivion almost
a brand new game.


----------



## Unstableiser

Me and Lyonya Tanker spent the night at the farm with some dodgy Stalkers.










By the next night we had reached the Duty outpost in The Garbage. On the way I had found a guitar and some neat artifacts in a radioactive dump, and because of the relative safety here I cracked open a bottle of vodka to celebrate.


















I decided to sleep the rest of the night off there, but I was awoken at 6:40 by the tremulous thunder of a blowout. Dreary and hung-over I slouched by the doorway to watch the Duty soldiers push and shove their way into the small shed. Everyone stood tense, if we were attacked by creatures there would be no where o run from in here.


----------



## CorporalAris

Unstableiser, so essentially, in Stalker... You, stalk things, and then get drunk? That's what I've gotten out of those screenshots.


----------



## woodpigeon4

GTR: Evolution - I must say I'm very impressed with it - the circuit depicted in these screenshots is less than 20 miles away from my house, and I've driven around it in real life a couple of times. This game seems the most accurate depiction so far


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Unstableiser, so essentially, in Stalker... You, stalk things, and then get drunk? That's what I've gotten out of those screenshots.


Well, throw in some hunting for artifacts and swap stalking for being stalked by various scary things and yeah that's pretty much it







I haven't got down to any serious tasks yet... I am not well armed or armoured enough









Wait till I get deeper into the Zone though... the story will come out and bite the thread, maybe even grant you a wish... apparently









At the moment I'm rushing off to the Bar whee the Duty base is being attacked by mercenaries... according to the radio. I can sell some of my old armour off there and look for some night vision. I don't dare travel at night atm


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Go into first person view and start racing like a champ:









Btw Stalker looks like what Fallout 3 should've been. I'm very ipmoressed.


----------



## Unstableiser

My mate manning the M10's gun.










Me on a 57mm AT gun and my mate is by my side manning an M5 Stuart with 32mm hidden in these trees. We're taking on a Panther who spotted us out there on the road. When I took this pic We had given it about 15 shots that bounced right off (see the yellow flare? - That is a shell being bounced). It took about 30 more before I got off the gun, and knowing another shot from his 88mm cannon would blow surely find home I ran to the Stuart and put her into full gear, raced down the hill, my mate firing off a couple of rounds, we swiveled right around the Panther where it's gun bored down on us, and got behind her, my mate managed to get a shot into the rear but apparently it didn't cause much harm... thankfully out distance shots had blown out her tracks and she couldn't turn. However as I took a straight rout across the field her turret bore down and blew us up in one shot









Put simply: Stuart + 57mm AT Vs Panther = FAIL


----------



## Section-9

Awesome STALKER screens there Unstableiser!


----------



## bwoasis

Fallout 3









Orbital Strike!









My third Behemoth kill









These were fun to track down, lol









Taken from the Lincoln Memorial


----------



## Lunartuna

I'm addicted to AOC...


----------



## awdrifter

Prototype


















Any suggestions on what upgrades to buy? I'm maxed out on the Movement, Survivability, and Disguise. Is it worth it to upgrade the Blade Air Slice? (I already bought the other two blade attack)


----------



## Section-9




----------



## mxsuprastang

Here's Call of Duty World at War. Free from newegg with my new gfx card. Everything at it's highest, average of 87fps.....pure awesomeness!


----------



## jamenta




----------



## yellowtoblerone

I'm also addicted:


----------



## Radiix

Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory Co-op.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## CorporalAris

I'm not going to lie, for a game that has somewhat mediocre graphics, Prototype is fun as hell! I also like the like, fifty people on screen. That's fun.


----------



## elson

another Washington Monument shot.
Fallout 3


----------



## jamenta

cool shot.


----------



## awdrifter

Prototype


----------



## crashdummy35

COD4
Steam Lab map
MP5, Silencer,


----------



## mfb412

bah not hardcore? seriously, i can't play WaW or MW without it being MP Hardcore, i just can't


----------



## awdrifter

Prototype.

Finally bought the spewing tentacle attack. (don't remember the name







)


----------



## Unstableiser

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










<3


----------



## Radiix

Aion - Chinese client









Red Orchestra


----------



## Flack88

Good to see a load more people Playing RO and DH, there used to be no one on DH now there are loads of players. The Darkest Hour mod realy deserves credit imo.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
bah not hardcore? seriously, i can't play WaW or MW without it being MP Hardcore, i just can't

Is it cause you're not that good? Cause hardcore makes the game way easier to play. Just one click on the person and bam, dead. jk lol


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Is it cause you're not that good? Cause hardcore makes the game way easier to play. Just one click on the person and bam, dead. jk lol









i don't like shooting 10 thomson bullets with deep impact enabled at a guy and still not killing him.
besides, in hardcore, you die alot easier too, you have to be on your crosshairs 90% of the time, and have no ammo indicator


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Unstableiser can you tell us what that game is please?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Unstableiser can you tell us what that game is please?

It's a Red Orchestra mod called Darkest Hour.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## l337sft

yo thats looks soo sick, i think ill go get that tomorrow when stores open up. wish i had a credit card


----------



## Skusey

That proton pack is the dogs bollocks.


----------



## Radiix

Synergy - A Co-op Half life 2 mod


----------



## awdrifter

Prototype

Helicopter jack.


----------



## l337sft

i like just crashing the cars lol


----------



## Izvire




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

holy lack of AA Gir


----------



## BradleyW

lol


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
lol

Coming from you?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


holy lack of AA Gir










I would enable it if I could.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I would enable it if I could.


it doesn't support it!?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quake 4 1280x1024 Max Settings/High Quality/AAX8/Widescreen 16.9


----------



## Radiix

Synergy: HL2EP2


----------



## Unstableiser

Very neat looking game









But it's got nothing on STALKER


----------



## jamenta




----------



## The Fury




----------



## go4life

lol you are a no go^^

nice screens jamenta!


----------



## Unstableiser

LOL, it seems pretty realistic to me... "This is the *US* army, we'll have no sharpshooters here!"


----------



## japan1

Forgotten hope and Silent huner 3:


























































































Higher res pics here
http://img41.imageshack.us/gal.php?g...1415201984.png


----------



## Radiix

*Curse Episode 1* - A Half Life: Source mod


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some warhead, using a ATi radeon 4770 config file.


----------



## Threefeet

The chaos that is FFA King of the Hill on Epitaph:










Two friends of mine pulling off a double barrel roll on a mongoose through three opponents with a few melees exchanged mid air for good measure. They even killed one of them on the way out and survived lol


















EDIT:: btw I've got nearly 6,000 Prototype screenies to sort through so take this as an early 56k warning


----------



## Bozebo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


The chaos that is FFA King of the Hill on Epitaph:










Two friends of mine pulling off a double barrel roll on a mongoose through three opponents with a few melees exchanged mid air for good measure. They even killed one of them on the way out and survived lol


















EDIT:: btw I've got nearly 6,000 Prototype screenies to sort through so take this as an early 56k warning










:O how dare you take that junk that is halo onto these pages








Nah, its all good. Halo ftw...

Right what screenies do I have then...
Killing floor ftw



























Have others but I cannot be bothered uploading


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bozebo*


:O how dare you take that junk that is halo onto these pages








Nah, its all good. Halo ftw...


Careful now, you'll bring out the haters


----------



## Contagion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Careful now, you'll bring out the haters









yeah like me.


----------



## biatchi

They're doing it wrong!


----------



## zacbrain

Lol, i may of gotten annoyed with aa3, but i like shooting from prone.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo guys...
Here are some "Chronicles Of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena" pics
while i was playing yesterday for a while.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## nepas

haha,I have just dig out my old GT 1 & 2 discs to play on my pc with an emulator


----------



## Section-9




----------



## jamenta




----------



## headcracker

nice oblivion shots







what mods ?

TF2


----------



## jamenta

Contains most of the mods I list in my Oblivion Mod FAQ (see sig). What you see there is a combination of several graphics enhancing mods (Qarls Pack 3, BTQ, Subtle Sunshine) and mods that have added new areas to Tamriel and as you can see, farm animals as well. Also includes
Enhanced weather for the foggy effect last pic.


----------



## Unstableiser

Those STALKER shots all look weird and blurred in the distance..?


----------



## jamenta




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Warhead


----------



## mfb412

Race 07 (GTREvo)


----------



## kilrbe3

Just some Nazi Zombie action on a custom map










COD4- and me being bored


----------



## Mr. Roboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Warhead










I find your lack of Anti-Aliasing disturbing.


----------



## Heavy Light 117




----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
haha,I have just dig out my old GT 1 & 2 discs to play on my pc with an emulator

Sonic Classics on PSP 3001


----------



## headcracker

karma, game name please.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
karma, game name please.

It's CrimeCraft


----------



## KarmaKiller

ssshhhh.. not suppose to even put up screenies!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just some Nazi Zombie action on a custom map










COD4- and me being bored


why so many lvl one'rs using Browning M1919's?


----------



## kilrbe3

Custom Map, you launch the map under the mod button, and you go to rank 1. But if you want to do MP, your at your regular rank.

BTW, its Zombies... Not regular MP game


----------



## headcracker

CrimeCraft hmm that screen made it look ok, an maybe worth checking out, but seems to be an mmo


----------



## KarmaKiller

That's just the "lobby" area. I will post some better screens here and there. It's def worth checking out though when it's released.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis warhead pictures, resize to 1024x768.


----------



## lhowatt

My random teammates after we killed all the zerg guild groups in the arena in AION. We killed 3 other guilds and we had finaly completely controlled the arena.


----------



## Nightz2k

*Prototype*. _(Resized to 1280x800)_

Not too bad, kinda liking it. The graphics are so/so, but if I'm having fun, I don't care if it's NES graphics.


----------



## Melcar

Alien Arena 2009


----------



## Vlasov_581

sexy b*****s
Attachment 112854

Attachment 112855

wow horsy
Attachment 112856

haaaiway to the deeingr zoun
Attachment 112857

yo yo where's the party
Attachment 112858


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Radiix

Darkest Hour - Red Orchestra mod


----------



## TnB= Gir

Anyone recognize this fella from Warhead?


----------



## Vlasov_581

lol that Korean soldier looks blazed.....Gir....he looks like that pilot from Warhead

Attachment 112920


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Kelethar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Arma2 Pics


What settings are you playing at and what is your typical frames per second?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kelethar*


What settings are you playing at and what is your typical frames per second?


Max settings @ 1080p, an avg 45FPS


----------



## Kelethar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Max settings @ 1080p, an avg 45FPS


Oh wow. 200% fillrate and max draw distance as well? Maybe it's time for me to upgrade


----------



## headcracker

yeah max everything







only thing i couldnt add was AA. as the option is grayed out


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Arganius

I am amazed by how good of a game UT3 really is. I went to the epic forums and managed to find 8 gigs of top notch maps in a couple of days, and really i mean top notch. Stuff the epic guys would be proud of. Not to mention its a freaking beautiful game.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


yeah max everything







only thing i couldnt add was AA. as the option is grayed out










I just got the game installed last night and LOVE it! However my option for that is greyed out as well. Wonder why that is? Also the game doesnt really look that bad without it. Im usually one that needs AA.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


I just got the game installed last night and LOVE it! However my option for that is greyed out as well. Wonder why that is? Also the game doesnt really look that bad without it. Im usually one that needs AA.


no idea. maybe in the next patch will we be able to unlock AA. i play it at 1080p so the jaggies aint _that_ bad. but i would still like a little 2x AA.


----------



## Kelethar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
I just got the game installed last night and LOVE it! However my option for that is greyed out as well. Wonder why that is? Also the game doesnt really look that bad without it. Im usually one that needs AA.

Have you tried forcing it in the NCP?


----------



## Unstableiser

Parking my car at the Duty camp.









Trying to drive an APC while tired


----------



## Sunrex

What game is that, STALKER?.


----------



## Unstableiser

I think it is.


----------



## mfb412

that's STALKER allright...
i definately need to get ARMA2, i mean, have you seen at youtube, battles with 1500 AI?


----------



## Alwinp

It sucks that they haven't released a demo for arma2.
I mean, it looks like something you either like alot or hate with a passion

And alot of people might have trouble running it on decent settings even.


----------



## Unstableiser

My car was picked up by a whirlygig but I managed to jump out before it was thrown across the garbage









I have to go to the X18 labs in the dark valley to retrieve some documents for the traders... apparently there is a dwarf king down there









When I entered and went down the stairs I was met by a huge amount of creatures who had been disturbed, these are just from the first room:









x2









x2... and each one took 2 full magazines of slugs from my Saiga C class semi automatic shotgun... they kept getting back up too :/









x1









x1

...phew I can turn around and move on...









Aaaaaaaaarg I didn't kill it!!

Later I ran back to the entrance to see what was going on (there was a blowout) and I think I let out an electrical anomaly... I pick a gun up and dropped it... was about to turn around but the gun flew up into the air and hovered... I was like hmmm? Then it launched into my face







I found the thing but nothing I could do as it's just a field of electric it seems...


----------



## go4life

freaky monsters is freaky.


----------



## Arrowslinger




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis warhead, 3870x2 config


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Most source-based games have amazing textures, including HL2.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 113275

Attachment 113276

Attachment 113277

Attachment 113278

Attachment 113279


----------



## go4life

why are you playing F3 on 360 when you can play it on your nice computer?


----------



## Kelethar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


why are you playing F3 on 360 when you can play it on your nice computer?


He's probably using a 360 controller for the PC version, so it displays the 360 layout.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kelethar*


He's probably using a 360 controller for the PC version, so it displays the 360 layout.


Lol I didn't think of that hehe


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Lol I didn't think of that hehe











ok man.....now i'm officially freaked out









Attachment 113280

Attachment 113281

Attachment 113282


----------



## TnB= Gir

Given how old the engine is, I'm surprised it looks this good.

Great game so far.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Gir, if you like The Witcher when you first start playing it, you'll really enjoy it, it only gets better.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 









ok man.....now i'm officially freaked out









Attachment 113280

Attachment 113281

Attachment 113282

a bone saw?


----------



## Radiix




----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


a bone saw?


whew.....i thought it was a big artifact


----------



## jamenta

I've heard nothing but good things about The Witcher.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


I've heard nothing but good things about The Witcher.


It's only 14.99 with free shipping on newegg right now, and you can download the Enhanced patch for free (legally)

Definitely worth the money so far.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


It's only 14.99 with free shipping on newegg right now, and you can download the Enhanced patch for free (legally)

Definitely worth the money so far.


yeah, without the enhanced patch its crap though. But with it, its one of my favorite games


----------



## headcracker




----------



## biatchi

TF2


----------



## bwoasis

Fallout 3: Point Lookout



















This part was trippy


----------



## Vostro

Alright here are some ArmA Screenshots for those waiting for the game to release in the US! The quality looks horrible cause PB resized them. 
EDIT: Wow these look bad! The game looks nothing like this!

Assaulting a city









Harrier doing a flyover









Me lasering a target for another guy in an A10 to drop MK82s









Gaining Altitude in a C130 to do a large paradrop. There were 20 of us in the plane and we had a Harrier escort us in of the right wing









We jumped! lol









Three squads took choppers into the hot zone. This was the LZ


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah this game is the best modern warfare I have ever played but I think the bloom effects are a bit over done:/


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Yeah this game is the best modern warfare I have ever played but I think the bloom effects are a bit over done:/


yeah ive never liked bloom especially on games like Oblivion.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


yeah ive never liked bloom especially on games like Oblivion.


hdr<3


----------



## headcracker




----------



## go4life

nice screens! heavily modded?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


nice screens! heavily modded?


yeah have so many mods in their am lost lol. just cant find a vehicle mod to work with patch 1.5 :/


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


yeah have so many mods in their am lost lol. just cant find a vehicle mod to work with patch 1.5 :/


hehe, thats the way it is with me and oblivion too lol
ah thats a shame


----------



## headcracker

yeah my oblivion folder is the same, but 10 times bigger with mods lol. i must have played 200 hours on oblivion an only done about 50% of the main quest lol. when i get the time to D/L the quarls texture pack ??? i'll start playing it again. right now am just lookin for MOAR stalker mods lol ^^


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


yeah my oblivion folder is the same, but 10 times bigger with mods lol. i must have played 200 hours on oblivion an only done about 50% of the main quest lol. when i get the time to D/L the quarls texture pack ??? i'll start playing it again. right now am just lookin for MOAR stalker mods lol ^^


hehe, I have played it 400++ hours I think lol with a ****load of mods








I think I have done all the quests included all the extra knights of the nine and this other big thing I cant remember the name of lol


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe, I have played it 400++ hours I think lol with a ****load of mods








I think I have done all the quests included all the extra knights of the nine and this other big thing I cant remember the name of lol


lol. when i go back to it i will do the main quest, i have kotn an s/i too but when i played it i just found my self doing side quests an mod quests.
and now a screen lol


----------



## Unstableiser

All you need for STALKER is Oblivion Lost


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
lol. when i go back to it i will do the main quest, i have kotn an s/i too but when i played it i just found my self doing side quests an mod quests.

hehe, I usually end up doing side quests too









and a pic for the society:


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
All you need for STALKER is Oblivion Lost









not sure if i have that 1. only 1 i know off i use is stalker complete mod, along with bout 40 others lol.

an cool funny TF2 pic, i lol'd ^^


----------



## Unstableiser

Don't put mods with Oblivion Lost.. it's kinda a complete mod apart from textures. You can drive vehicles as part of it... all the other stuff like the monsters and need to sleep are in there as well as ability to make a team etc.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


an cool funny TF2 pic, i lol'd ^^


yeah lol
I love it


----------



## Radiix

*ArmA 2 Demo*


----------



## mfb412

heavy nommin' mah...


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Radiix

*Trine* demo


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Resolution - 1680x1050
Graphic Detail - High
Shadows - Low
AA - 4x


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Trine looks great. How's the gameplay?

pve









pv hungry hungry hippo









Stay awesome









Just Chilling









Massive PvP


----------



## Nightz2k

Overlord II

So/so game, kinda weird. I'll probably let the kids have at it.


----------



## Gabkicks

Here are some ingame shots shrunk down from 1680x1050. other than that, unedited.


----------



## Radiix

Another *Zeno Clash* play through. You guys should check it out, its on sale on steam.


----------



## l337sft

That racing game above looks beautiful. Any car customization?


----------



## Gabkicks

It's no gran turismo. You can probably tweak the suspension and gears etc, but I dont think you can modify parts or paintjob like you can in gran turismo/forza. I only played a few minutes cus the game won't work with my Porsche 911 Turbo wheel.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


Here are some ingame shots shrunk down from 1680x1050. other than that, unedited.


Nice screens. Does the handling of the cars feel realistic? Thanks.


----------



## Gabkicks

I can't tell because it won't work with my wheel. :/ i just did 1 race with keyboard and i probably wont touch it until there's a way to play with my wheel. there's oversteer and you can play with slides. its a bit difficult to judge with keyboard.


----------



## awdrifter

Cool, thanks for the info. I have a Logitech DrivingForce wheel, I might try it out.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## bluffmasta




----------



## go4life

where the hell did you get those skins for the TF2 guys?

never seen anyone have that!


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## bluffmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


where the hell did you get those skins for the TF2 guys?

never seen anyone have that!


I got it from http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/games/297 they got tons of cool looking skin


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*


I got it from http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/games/297 they got tons of cool looking skin










alright thanks









wow I need to get a better internet connection, this thread is raping my 3.5mbit line lol


----------



## Paradox me

Mmm Call of Duty 2. Been a few years since I've played, still the best in the series and the sole reason I built my first gaming PC.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## headcracker

playing some coop with a buddy, makes the game so much more fun.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some warhead + Crysis Performance Tweak Maximum Edition


----------



## CorporalAris

Ehh... The trees are WAY to sharp for my tastes.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Eh, $tillLegendary, why do all your Crysis screenshots look like crap?

Am I the only one that thinks this? I couldn't play with that config, it'd do my head in.


----------



## Logit

Crysis with maxed out settings on DX9 no AA


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
Eh, $tillLegendary, why do all your Crysis screenshots look like crap?

Am I the only one that thinks this? I couldn't play with that config, it'd do my head in.

Beacuse he has brought about 4 gfx cards since he signed up and they have all been a waste of money. By now he could of saved up enough for a GTX 275 or something. He has a extreme intellegence problem lol.









He can post what he wants tho, just dont look at his posts.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hahah, it looks like you're playing on a 15" screen


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Eh, $tillLegendary, why do all your Crysis screenshots look like crap?


And yours look better? And i am using config files thats the way they look base from the config file i am using. They look like crap to you, thats fine, keep comments like that to yourself next time alright.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Beacuse he has brought about 4 gfx cards since he signed up and they have all been a waste of money. By now he could of saved up enough for a GTX 275 or something. He has a extreme intelligence problem lol.










How about you learn how to spell first before talking nonsense? 
Its not beacuase, its *because* and its not intellegence its *intelligence*

Second what in the world are you talking about, i bought 4 graphic cards since i signed up? I been on the site way longer than you, so how is it even possible for you to know what i bought? Back in 2005 when i sign up i was using a Radeon 7000 32MB card. And what does my video cards have to do with how a game? Really nothing. And for the last time, i do not care about high end cards, if you do, thats your business, have fun and leave me alone.


----------



## headcracker

why do i always see people giving legendary a hard time in this thread an the old thread too, maybe his crysis screens dont look omg crysis maxed awesome because he hasnt the hardware to make them look like that. but if it does not bother him why should it bother you ? if he is happy an enjoys playing the games at whatever settings what does it matter ?


----------



## CorporalAris

People need to stop flaming him. It's annoying when people think they look smart while doing it.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Eh, $tillLegendary, why do all your Crysis screenshots look like crap?

Am I the only one that thinks this? I couldn't play with that config, it'd do my head in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Beacuse he has brought about 4 gfx cards since he signed up and they have all been a waste of money. By now he could of saved up enough for a GTX 275 or something. He has a extreme intellegence problem lol.









He can post what he wants tho, just dont look at his posts.










/trolllin'


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


why do i always see people giving legendary a hard time in this thread


I have the same problem on other computer forums, it all comes down to me not using what they want me to use or do what they want me to do , or what they say is best. Building rigs instead of buying them, buying online instead of buying in stores offline, using high end cards instead of low to mid range cards. 
It never ends, it doesn't bother me tho, because i am going to do and buy and used whatever i like. I also get a good laugh from hearing people whine tho.







and people say i am a troll haah.
I say it again, all because half the people in the world is doing one thing, doesn't mean i have to.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I have the same problem on other computer forums, it all comes down to me not using what they want me to use or do what they want me to do , or what they say is best. Building rigs instead of buying them, buying online instead of buying in stores offline, using high end cards instead of low to mid range cards.
It never ends, it doesn't bother me tho, because i am going to do and buy and used whatever i like. I also get a good laugh from hearing people whine tho.







and people say i am a troll haah.
I say it again, all because half the people in the world is doing one thing, doesn't mean i have to.

As much as I agree with you, you're opinion is still weird. No offense.


----------



## Unstableiser

Back on topic...


----------



## Lunartuna

The water effects and scenery... DX10 ftw


----------



## Nebel

Vanguard: Saga of Heroes. Very pretty game.


----------



## lhowatt

AION beta event #2 this is my lvl 10 gladiator


----------



## go4life

Just some bad SS of Crysis with my config


----------



## mfb412

haha chris 4.4


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


haha chris 4.4ghz










uh yes baby







stable too


----------



## denmason

Here's a couple vanity shots of my Oblivion character "Herbert".


----------



## go4life

lol nice bum-archer you got there^^


----------



## Flack88

A mod called Movie Battles 2 for Jedi Academy


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SOF 3/Warhead, this is my last time using png, too freakin slow for me. Only takes about 2-5 seconds to load, too long for me lol


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


AION beta event #2 this is my lvl 10 gladiator


Purdy









@Legendary png > jpeg in terms of quality though


----------



## MarCustomized

Trine


----------



## Melcar

Killer Instinct


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluffmasta*





do want!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*Melcar*

Shocked that it works on that rig, is it moving smooth?


----------



## biatchi

Killer Instinct was WIN


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
*Melcar*

Shocked that it works on that rig, is it moving smooth?

Why wouldn't it work? Runs smooth and without issues. Using SLDMame .


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
Why wouldn't it work? Runs smooth and without issues. Using SLDMame .

I think he was going for sarcasm but ended up being Uber ironic seeing as he has admitted in the past that 25fps isn't needed to play a game


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
I have the same problem on other computer forums, it all comes down to me not using what they want me to use or do what they want me to do , or what they say is best. Building rigs instead of buying them, buying online instead of buying in stores offline, using high end cards instead of low to mid range cards.
It never ends, it doesn't bother me tho, because i am going to do and buy and used whatever i like. I also get a good laugh from hearing people whine tho.







and people say i am a troll haah.
I say it again, all because half the people in the world is doing one thing, doesn't mean i have to.

quite strange, no?
I remember you asking about a new build on that forum where a guy offered you a 720 x3 & 4870, yet you went with a pre build system thats 10x worse and costed more.

And your blaming the other people?
Everyone wants the best for you, but you always have these strange kind of arguements that don't make any sense. Wich, yet, does make you think you know your stuff.

Your right tho, we can't stop you. We and other forums tried to help you the best they could. Yet you can't see any logic why others would recommand x or y.
All we can do is pity you based on how much money you could have saved, but wasted instead.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


quite strange, no?
I remember you asking about a new build on that forum where a guy offered you a 720 x3 & 4870, yet you went with a pre build system thats 10x worse and costed more.

And your blaming the other people?
Everyone wants the best for you, but you always have these strange kind of arguements that don't make any sense. Wich, yet, does make you think you know your stuff.

Your right tho, we can't stop you. We and other forums tried to help you the best they could. Yet you can't see any logic why others would recommand x or y.
All we can do is pity you based on how much money you could have saved, but wasted instead.


Yay off topic. Just shut up.


----------



## benko

here are few crysis dx10 pics(all max real lifesis mod)


----------



## Radiix

*Zeno Clash*'s new Pit free DLC


----------



## The Fury




----------



## go4life

how do you like the new Call of Juarez? is it better or worse than the last one?


----------



## mfb412

dude that water and the dust/light effects... *drools*


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


how do you like the new Call of Juarez? is it better or worse than the last one?










Better









One more for the hell of it:


----------



## XAslanX

Unreal Tournament 3

New Skaarj Model pack adds a new group of characters to the game Download


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Outrun


----------



## nathris




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 
Better









One more for the hell of it:

nice!








Then il buy it


----------



## Nightz2k

*Street Fighter IV* _(resized from 1680x1050)_

Not too bad on PC, now I just gotta learn everything again, it's been like 10 or so years since I've played SF series.


----------



## Vlasov_581

lol @ SS no.3 ^_^


----------



## TnB= Gir

This part was AWESOME


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

NFSU2 - Got bored and was looking through a bunch of old games. Diablo 2 LoD wouldn't install and I couldn't be bothered with Deus Ex so I gave this a go.


----------



## go4life

NFSU2 is actually kind of cool! one of my NFS favorites


----------



## Unstableiser

What a glitch!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## Flack88

That game looks like its based off the FEAR engine.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


That game looks like its based off the FEAR engine.


It's a Source mod.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Aion China=Graphics on low because i fold and play


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


NFSU2 is actually kind of cool! one of my NFS favorites










man i freakin LOVE NFSU2, i played that to death back in the day... best NFS counting out most wanted and hot pursuit 2, i'm gonna install them all when i get a new HDD


----------



## Unstableiser

The FPS drops a bit when taking screenshots but they are very playable (esp RTCW... that I run maxed)


----------



## TnB= Gir

That's Vice City, not GTA4.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


That's Vice City, not GTA4.










that i remember, vice city is the 4th GTA game


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


man i freakin LOVE NFSU2, i played that to death back in the day... best NFS counting out most wanted and hot pursuit 2, i'm gonna install them all when i get a new HDD


hehe same here








when are you getting the new HDD?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*












big jaggies is big!
Why not add some AA?


----------



## MarCustomized




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hehe same here








when are you getting the new HDD?

big jaggies is big!
Why not add some AA?









Monday or tuesday


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*





















HOLY CRAP! neoTokyo took a turn for the better! That looks amazing!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## biatchi

We raped them HARD










I got me some Pwnage










Their medic just couldn't be arsed




















errrmm ................ HAX?


Drunk much?


----------



## The Pook

Some split screen play with me and a buddy.


----------



## mfb412

lol on the 2nd screen, Pook R dead


----------



## go4life

didn't know that you could play split-screen in L4D?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


didn't know that you could play split-screen in L4D?


there's a thread for it


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


hehe same here








when are you getting the new HDD?

big jaggies is big!
Why not add some AA?










Those games are on my netbook, so I can't do that


----------



## MarCustomized




----------



## rapid86

This game is amazing, the graphics are jaw dropping and the story line + gameplay is brilliant!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rapid86*


This game is amazing, the graphics are jaw dropping and the story line + gameplay is brilliant! 


























Wow, I gotta get this game!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TnB= Gir

You're not taking PSP screenshots correctly.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
You're not taking PSP screenshots correctly.

















I know, not sure if the screenshot prx works on the new cfwenabler 3.51


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*












That looks incredbily similar to F.E.A.R., even the map, lighting, weapon and font used at the top right.

Except it looks better than F.E.A.R.


----------



## Unstableiser

It looks like it uses the Mirror's Edge engine.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
It looks like it uses the Mirror's Edge engine.

VALVe's Source engine. It looks damn good, but those are resized pics. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Unstableiser

Ha, that's like saying GRID is based on the DiRT engine.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Ha, that's like saying GRID is based on the DiRT engine.


it is









codemasters evolved the coding of the NEON engine further and redesigned the envoironment features


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


it is









codemasters evolved the coding of the NEON engine further and redesigned the envoironment features












The comment I made was a sarcastic acknowledgment of the fact that the screenshots are indeed a game using the source engine.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Ha, that's like saying GRID is based on the DiRT engine.


wat?


----------



## el gappo

some cod4 and left 4 dead 1920*1080 all maxed to the max
























funny how when lois falls he has time to put his shotgun on his back lol
ive got some better ones on my other hdd, will have to pull em off sometime


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The comment I made was a sarcastic acknowledgment of the fact that the screenshots are indeed a game using the source engine.

LMAO classic.


----------



## paquitox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That looks incredbily similar to F.E.A.R., even the map, lighting, weapon and font used at the top right.

Except it looks better than F.E.A.R.




















I was gonna say the same thing, looks incredible btw!!

All this new games, and me without my PC..


----------



## Vostro

*ARMA 2*


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## sc00terx

am new so dont kill me


















sc00terx


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sc00terx*


am new so dont kill me










BAN!









Nah, Zuma's a great game









Must get back into Peggle again...


----------



## -Inferno

Anarchy Online


----------



## el gappo

l4d2 beta


----------



## gamerfelipe

Whoa L4D2 beta? SWEEEEEEEEEEET









Oh wait, you can't play as those original characters!? Lol what map is that anyway?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamerfelipe*


Whoa L4D2 beta? SWEEEEEEEEEEET









Oh wait, you can't play as those original characters!? Lol what map is that anyway?


top secret m8 top secret, shouldnt even be posting about it


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wrex looks so damn awesome in the Geth armor.


----------



## nathris

Some Fallout 3... man these took a while to upload, 7.5Mbit line is useless with a 500kbit upload :/


































































The game looks a lot better without that stupid green glow


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

This is what I made last two times I played Gmod:

A Strong crane























And a Truck frame with steering back end.


----------



## jimwest

Just installed Float32 and S.H.A.R.P.E.R. for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## go4life

Garry's mod & Mass Effect


----------



## Radiix

ArmA 2


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## TnB= Gir

Illos is without a doubt the BEST story world in Mass Effect. Very well done. Just completed my 11th (yes, 11) playthrough of the game.


----------



## Anth0789

GTA IV Monster Truck:








http://hotfile.com/dl/8089240/23d8fc...Truck.zip.html


----------



## l337sft




----------



## TRELOXELO

Dark Sector is a great game...


----------



## mfb412

hey gir i just got dark sector but the game CTD's when i change resolution.. got any ideas?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*


Dark Sector is a great game...


Yea, it's a shame it's so underrated. Yeah, it's not perfect, but it's better than its reputation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hey gir i just got dark sector but the game CTD's when i change resolution.. got any ideas?


Try this. I never had the problem, but I remembered seeing it on the forums.

Quote:



I had the same problem.

Was able to get around it by editing the config file. Under Steam, go to "steamapps\\common\\dark sector\\Configs", and edit the DS.cfg file. In there are two settings: Graphics.FullScreenSizeX and Graphics.FullScreenSizeY. I just changed the defaults that were there (800x600) to my own resolution (1920x1200), and when I restarted the game, it worked.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Garry's mod & Mass Effect











Lulz


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Lulz










hihi









gmod sure is fun


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## biatchi

Epic Pwnage


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
Epic Pwnage









You should of seen we were all engies and we made them rage quite lol.


----------



## Josh81

the pudge picture is funny, because it was a scrim


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo again...
here are some "Prototype" pics and one from "Street Fighter 4".
I'll post more on Tuesday :d


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
You should of seen we were all engies and we made them rage quite lol.









Lambs to the slaughter I'd imagine


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Yogi

CoD WaW

























Guild Wars


----------



## Skusey




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## go4life

nice SS you got there!
what mod/config are you using? can I have it?









hmm, I have always wondered why Crysis use so little memory!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
nice SS you got there!
what mod/config are you using? can I have it?









hmm, I have always wondered why Crysis use so little memory!


Check out my thread. Last page. http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/50...ts-thread.html

This one makes my a little woozy.


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Check out my thread. Last page.



















I do wish you included the exact config to each screen.


----------



## go4life

thanks!


----------



## Sgtbash

FSX: 









Warhead:


----------



## Slightly skewed

I like this one.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


I do wish you included the exact config to each screen.



Here is the config. Now the TOD is what makes it really look like that. Just visit my thread, I posted a link up there, to see how to get that TOD.

; Crysis, Crysis Warhead & Crysis Wars Maximum Quality (MaxQ)
; use this file with very high/enthusiast settings (DX10 needed)
; by Roi Danton

[User Options commands]
con_restricted=0
r_VSync=0
;support EdgeAA
r_FSAA=0

[Screenshots]
;in folder crysis(Warhead)\\Game\\Screenshots\\HiRes
e_screenshot_height=3600
e_screenshot_width=5760
e_screenshot_quality=100
e_screenshot_file_format=tga

[Key commands]
bind np_add e_screenshot 1
bind f1 r_MotionBlur 4
bind f3 r_Displayinfo 1
bind f2 r_MotionBlur 0
bind f4 r_Displayinfo 0
bind 9 cl_hud 0
bind 0 cl_hud 1

[Game effects]
g_ragdollDistance=45.0
g_ragdollMinTime=25.0

[Quality]
;default 0, use only if performance decreases heavily
;r_LightsSinglePass=1
r_colorgrading=1

[Object Detail]
;Lifetime = value*10s
e_decals_life_time_scale=10.0
e_view_dist_ratio=150
e_view_dist_ratio_detail=150
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=150
es_DebrisLifetimeScale=1.5
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=5
;0 avoids popping but may decrease performance
e_lods=0
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=8192
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=512
r_DetailDistance=20
e_obj_quality=4
;Warhead only
ca_FacialAnimationRadius=20
;not in default CVarGroups
;heightmap occlusion culling with time coherency 0=off, 1=on
e_terrain_occlusion_culling=1
;The lower the value the better the quality
e_terrain_lod_ratio=0
r_TexAtlasSize = 2048
r_Beams=1
r_BeamsDistFactor = 0.01
r_BeamsMaxSlices=300
r_sunshafts = 1
e_particles_lod=2
q_shadergeneral=3

[Particles]
;Warhead only
e_particles_max_screen_fill=256
;Crysis, Crysis Wars only
e_particles_max_emitter_draw_screen=512
;not in default CVarGroups
;Enable particle threading
e_particles_thread=1

[Physics]
e_cull_veg_activation=120
es_MaxPhysDistInvisible=50
;Cell size for ocean approximation in physics, 0 assumes flat plane
e_phys_ocean_cell=0.3
e_foliage_wind_activation_dist=35
g_breakage_particles_limit=300

[Post Processing]
r_DepthOfField=1
r_UseEdgeAA=2

[Shading]
r_SSAO_quality=3
r_SSAO_radius=1
q_ShaderTerrain=3
;not in default CVarGroups
;for map "frost" in Warhead decrease amount or darkening, otherwise geometry is visible
r_ssao_amount=0.8
r_SSAO_darkening=1
r_SSAO_blur=4
r_SSAO_blurriness=1
r_usepom=1

[Shadows]
e_shadows_cast_view_dist_ratio=1
e_shadows_max_texture_size=2048

[Sound]
s_CacheSize=100

[Texture]
r_DynTexMaxSize=150
r_VegetationSpritesTexRes=128
;improves quality since textures in distance have full resolution
r_TexturesStreaming=0
r_Coronas = 1
r_Flares = 1

[Volumetric Effects]
r_BeamsMaxSlices=300

[Water]
q_ShaderWater=3
;not in default CVarGroups
;Enables under water god rays. Default is 1 (enabled).
r_WaterGodRays=1

[FPS Gain]
;not in default CVarGroups
;Controls sky light fading in tree canopy in Z direction
;r_TerrainAO_FadeDist=1 
;Enable 3dengine side static instancing
;e_vegetation_static_instancing=0


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Warhead


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Warhead



























What frame rates are you getting?? like 10-20? Less?


----------



## mfb412

Fuel / Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 1 (got RB6V for free with a magazine so what the hell)
Fuel is at 1680x1050, 2XAA, 16XAF, runs at 60 FPS 90% of the time













































RB6V is stuck at 1280x960 with 2XAA













































pretty freaky


----------



## CorporalAris

Yeah, Vegas 1 and 2 are very good games.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## smash_mouth01

this is min and it's of crysis and the reason I think this one isn't so bad is because this was taken before I crossfired my 4850's


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just giving him a friendly hug, honest.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Gears of war



















Enemy Territory Quake Wars


----------



## Izvire




----------



## TnB= Gir

Remember to include the name of the game(s) in your post title.


----------



## TheHoff

Damn JPG. Ruins every SS i take.


----------



## mfb412

*reminds self to re-install WiC and ME*


----------



## nathris

I freakin love this sword


----------



## bwoasis

Gears of War


----------



## Vlasov_581

Dragon Stealth Armor + Reworked posture meshes

Attachment 115734

Attachment 115735

Attachment 115736

Attachment 115737


----------



## Vlasov_581

Add a small back pack for 15 carrying points and a Barrier(slight damage resistance and you get the same electric sparks that the Tesla armor has)

Attachment 115739

Attachment 115740

also added occasional dust storms

Attachment 115741

Attachment 115742


----------



## Slightly skewed

Dust storms are pretty cool.


----------



## -Inferno

Party On Anarchy Online lol.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Stranded on an Island

Attachment 116051

Attachment 116052

Attachment 116053

Attachment 116055

Attachment 116054









http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1712


----------



## Radiix

Day of Defeat Source










Team Fortress 2










Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hi guys...here is "Call Of Juarez - Bound In Blood" screens...


----------



## gamerfelipe

Nice pics TRELOXELO









How is that game? I've never ventured into a western style game before, so it might be something new for me to pick up.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Still amazes me that this is a UE3 game, it looks so much different (and better) than the typical brown and bloom of the Gears games.





*This ME pic makes a great screen saver.







*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

UE3 can look like anything the dev's want it to look like (Mirrors edge, hells Highway, Mass effect). its just a shame the majority want it to look dull and brown all the time...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


UE3 can look like anything the dev's want it to look like (Mirrors edge, hells Highway, Mass effect). its just a shame the majority want it to look dull and brown all the time...


I know, it really is a shame.


----------



## Unknownm

yep CS S @ 2048x1536 @ low settings on my 9600PRO


----------



## sugarton

If I still had my X1650 Pro AGP sitting around, I'd totally donate it to you.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
If I still had my X1650 Pro AGP sitting around, I'd totally donate it to you.

OMG pmed!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey gamerfelipe !!!
CoJ is great nice graphs great story and lots of gun fight.
If u liked the 1st one u'll like that one also....i can post more pics
if u like....though i have to re upload the 1st ones again...


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 Extreme nuke pyro dodgeball


----------



## gamerfelipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*


Hey gamerfelipe !!!
CoJ is great nice graphs great story and lots of gun fight.
If u liked the 1st one u'll like that one also....i can post more pics
if u like....though i have to re upload the 1st ones again...


THx, I'll probably buy it. I never played the first one, but through reviews I think I'll just go straight for the second one.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Fully maxed DX10+4AA


----------



## kkbob33

I wasn't aware RE5 was out on the PC







I hated the controls on the console

NVM I found out that the benchmark is out however I do not have a fileshack account....got a link?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I wasn't aware RE5 was out on the PC







I hated the controls on the console

NVM I found out that the benchmark is out however I do not have a fileshack account....got a link?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/54...ml#post6701109

Second post.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mxsuprastang

just ran the benchmark of RE5. I got lik 47 fps average but I was running at 1920x1080 and x16AA (the very highest it would let me) so i thought it ran pretty well


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxsuprastang*


just ran the benchmark of RE5. I got lik 47 fps average but I was running at 1920x1080 and x16AA (the very highest it would let me) so i thought it ran pretty well


Good to know. I should have a GTX 260 216sp to play with next week


----------



## Gabkicks

Wow, RE5 looks pretty good. the last one I played was Resident Evil 3 for the playstation.
I hope the next mechwarrior game has all the mechs featured inthe previous ones. This one here looks pretty badass


----------



## Anth0789

Flying car weeee...


----------



## Abiosis

*"The Last Remnant" great game...just finished week ago~*


----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## Section-9

*Neotokyo*


----------



## kkbob33

Im downloading NeoTokyo now







Your screenies got me interested.


----------



## MakubeX

ArmA 2

It was getting a little cloudy for the pilot.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Im downloading NeoTokyo now







Your screenies got me interested.


While I was playing it, somebody screamed across the mic the perfect explanation of the game. "THIS IS F---ING POKEMON COUNTER-STRIKE!"

...

Someone forgot their meds.


----------



## TheScOuT

A couple shots of Call of Duty: World at War map pack 2







I think it's great!


----------



## kkbob33

I just realised I can run the source engine with ambient occlusion effects now that I have Nvidia.......should have some pic sup soon


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
A couple shots of Call of Duty: World at War map pack 2







I think it's great!



















new maps are awesome for shotguns if you stay in the tight spots, 15 kill streak at the sub map on the 1st try








the other two are god horrible, way too many camper spots and the wermacht starts on the better side every time (not bad unless youre on the red army)


----------



## Kirgan

*Managed to catch a Glowing one just as it exploded.*










*Winterized T-15B Armor with Tesla Canon*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Im downloading NeoTokyo now







Your screenies got me interested.

rofl me too.


----------



## dominique120

soon: Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
ArmA 2

It was getting a little cloudy for the pilot.

















HAHA!! Epic! thats when you get the mouse wheel over the eject button!


----------



## Zig-Zag

ArmA


----------



## jpw007

Was taken on my lappy so not max GFX


----------



## hyponerve

i opened the bowels of this pc with a shot

its got 
1 pcie
5 pci
2 hdd
looks like AMD mobo


----------



## japan1

^Looks more like AGP


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, that's AGP.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is that $tills rig?


----------



## vdek

I know I know, the WoW shots are getting old, heres my lvl 80 Paladin









I haven't touched the game in over a month though, about to quit :/


----------



## Stalker

Me and my posse in *Age of Conan*. We had to free this dude!! Epic


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Is that $tills rig?


----------



## sugarton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hyponerve*


i opened the bowels of this pc with a shot

its got 
1 pcie
5 pci
2 hdd
looks like AMD mobo


Yah that's the same computer model and texture that Valve threw in the game for CS: Source back in 2004. If you think of the hardware that was around back then, that's most definitely a Socket 754 AMD board with a VIA chipset, probably an ASUS board judging by the yellow/brown PCB. AGP 8x, 5 PCI. I was going to say an Intel Socket 478 board at first but I realized two things: the bracket around the socket is not Intel-like and AMD CPU's were all the rage back when CS: Source/HL2 came out, since Pentium 4's were absolute crap.

To find more of these things, go to cs_office in the area near the hosties. Same computer.


----------



## TnB= Gir

*ZERG RUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!* (and what's on screen is only half of the force I had amassed.







)









Attack dolphins? *AWESOME*


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## C.Jackson




----------



## Section-9

*GTA IV*


----------



## Nightz2k

*Wheelman*

This game is actually fun, just wish I could get my controller to work right for it. _(Shows Xbox360 setup)_







Keyboard isn't bad, but it could be better.


----------



## CorporalAris

Visuals are pretty dece...


----------



## awdrifter

Fuel









Horrible game. The cars have no sense of real physics. They can stop on a dime, yet the slide all over the place in the corners. AA is broken, you can select AA in the menu, but it doesn't work. I thought this game was using the Neon engine (Dirt, Grid), but apparently not. They made a half assed engine just for this game.

TDU
Countach w/Murcielago rims


----------



## TheScOuT

A few shots from Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## TnB= Gir

Look at that suave son of a gun.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 



















NOW is a good time to play GTA IV for PC









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Look at that suave son of a gun.











Just might have done this before right


----------



## Slider46

Got some action shots









He's cool enough to wear sunglasses inside


















Dead.



















Love the Shishkebab


























Gotta love it when they all fight each other


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
*GTA IV*


just bought GTA IV, got links for those mods?


----------



## Contagion

this is 1920x1080 with 24 samples of AA and 16 samples AF


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Anth0789

I wonder who stole my tires.


----------



## awdrifter

Wow, I want that GTR. Links please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Wow, I want that GTR. Links please.

http://www.gta-modding.it/area/index...ct=view&id=570


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the link, unfortunately it didn't work for me. The cars that I replaced simply doesn't show up in the game anymore.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 










Tri-sli not working?

Mod?


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
*Wheelman*

This game is actually fun, just wish I could get my controller to work right for it. _(Shows Xbox360 setup)_







Keyboard isn't bad, but it could be better.

Yeah. I have it too for PC. Nice graphics. Too bad the realism is horribly fake.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Tri-sli not working?

Mod?

Oh it's working, somtimes, but I just installed nHancer and since then my FPS have been poop. That program has a TON of different AA settings etc. I'm still trying to figure out what's going on. You can read about it in my thread.







No mod, just me messing with TOD setting's in the Editior.


----------



## BlackOmega

Skewed, make sure in nvidia control panel everything for crysis is set to "application controlled". It looks as you're having issues with dynamic lighting. Try disabling it and see if your FPS improve.


----------



## the.hollow

Mass Effect "High Settings"
http://i267.photobucket.com/albums/i...1-27-05-97.png


----------



## Unknownm

Tmnations on low settings running 2560x1600 @ 60hz on my CRT. It's playable


----------



## mfb412

good god i recall having that game look ALOT better... and i recall to myself being World nr84 before i quit


----------



## dominique120

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dominique120* 
soon: Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X

there you go


----------



## TnB= Gir

Got this for 10 bucks at Newegg, great deal. The game is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
Skewed, make sure in nvidia control panel everything for crysis is set to "application controlled". It looks as you're having issues with dynamic lighting. Try disabling it and see if your FPS improve.

Thanks for the advice. But out of curiosity, what make's you think that I'm having dynamic light issue's?


----------



## go4life




----------



## Radiix

Bargain bin game time

*Secret Service: ultimate sacrifice*


----------



## Naruto.

Radiix: That bargan bin game looks pretty sweet.

Call of Duty 4*
*
My best multiplayer game










oooo tanks.










Pooch doesn't look too friendly!










Ouch thats got to hurt!










i wonder what he is up to










Imma firin mah lazer!










What?? Thats a little bit low for a heli!










Man i love the single player of this game. Hope moden warfare 2 is just as good.^_^


----------



## biatchi

Party Time!











Not Winning











I can haz cash?



Spectator on NeoTokyo


----------



## alexisd

Keep those nice screenshoots comming plz.My old thread reach all the way to 835 pages 1 of the biggest threads.Stay clean fellas and enjoy.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Get used to it, I'll be posting a lot more. Gorgeous game.









Am I the only one that got the impression that Ubisoft was making this particular process pictured like a mini-game sex scene?





The enemies really remind me of the enemies in The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, in a good way.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I think we all know what this is.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

*1920 res FOR THE MASSIVE WIN. you dont even need AA at that res







*


----------



## mfb412

you need to mod your crysis... i don't know what settings they are but after playing so long with Slightly_Skwed's configs, original crysis looks butt ugly


----------



## Dannythm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*











I think we all know what this is.


I don't know what that is


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dannythm*


I don't know what that is 


Garry's Mod









airboat doing an evil Knievel jump


----------



## TheMonster

Can you guys please post the name of the games with your pictures? Go to the OP, and read the rules please. I hate seeing a pic of a cool game, not knowing what it is


----------



## -Inferno

I would not use Picturepush.com

It loads ridiculously slow.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


I would not use Picturepush.com

It loads ridiculously slow.


It's been slow as F*ck recently


----------



## Radiix

Since PicturePush is slow does anyone have a suggestion on where to upload higher res images?


----------



## mfb412

flickr is the only one i can think of...


----------



## biatchi

http://www.mitchelaneous.com/2007/12...e-image-hosts/


----------



## Abiosis

*SF IV~*


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 - Dodgeball


----------



## japan1

^That looks fun


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Thanks for the link, unfortunately it didn't work for me. The cars that I replaced simply doesn't show up in the game anymore.


Did you read the readme?


----------



## japan1

Day of Defeats:


----------



## woodpigeon4




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## bluffmasta




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Nightz2k

*Saints Row 1*: Car driving on building ?









(Kids playing it, found this glitch. Pics taken on camera of the TV on the Xbox360 Elite, so excuse the crappy quality)




































EDIT: Stupid me, it's Saint's Row 1! Thanks for the correction S2000!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

...That's Saint's Row (1 or 2)


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
...That's Saint's Row (1 or 2)









Doh! They're similar games, lol, kids have both games I got confused.


----------



## l337sft

ive been playing the priest mostly though, priests are sick nasty


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## go4life

FC2 could have been such a good game...
but noooo lets do the same mission 200 times through the game...

FUUUU


----------



## kkbob33

The Dunia engine looks great if you ask me. Its no Crysis but at least it plays well on average gaming rigs.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


The Dunia engine looks great if you ask me. Its no Crysis but at least it plays well on average gaming rigs.


it does look great!
But its not that im complaining about, through the whole game it feels like you do the same mission over and over!


----------



## gamerfelipe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


The Dunia engine looks great if you ask me. Its no Crysis but at least it plays well on average gaming rigs.


Very true. My old 8800GT played this game fine. Maybe not maxed out but comfortably and the graphics were pretty nice. Both this and Crysis don't have noteworthy gameplay though...


----------



## Flack88

The killed that Duana engine aswell with not releasing a mod tool. I really hated them for that, imagine Far Cry 2 if there were mods!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flack88* 
The killed that Duana engine aswell with not releasing a mod tool. I really hated them for that, imagine Far Cry 2 if there were mods!

then we could have got some good quests!!!


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Did you read the readme?


I finally saw a BMW M3, so it looks like I just haven't played long enough for the game to cycle through all the car list. Still haven't seen a GTR yet, but I'm sure I did the mod right, since I did it the same way as the M3.


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 & Synergy.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## mfb412

hey awdrifter got a link for a tutorial on how to mod GTA IV? i did it in San Andreas but have no idea regarding IV


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

GTA IV









FARCRY 2


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


I finally saw a BMW M3, so it looks like I just haven't played long enough for the game to cycle through all the car list. Still haven't seen a GTR yet, but I'm sure I did the mod right, since I did it the same way as the M3.











Got a link for it? I so want it


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
hey awdrifter got a link for a tutorial on how to mod GTA IV? i did it in San Andreas but have no idea regarding IV


Here's the link for getting various files. You'll also need to download SparkIV in order to use the car files.

Car files (Original posted by Anth0789)
http://www.gta-modding.it/area/index...ct=view&id=570

SparkIV
http://www.gta-modding.it/area/index...ct=view&id=292

Instruction
http://www.gta-modding.it/iv/tut_en/..._vehicle1.html


----------



## TnB= Gir

Bastiann, you need to put the name of the game(s) in your post.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


I finally saw a BMW M3, so it looks like I just haven't played long enough for the game to cycle through all the car list. Still haven't seen a GTR yet, but I'm sure I did the mod right, since I did it the same way as the M3.


The game, like all GTA's in the past, has a habit of not spawning cars you've just modded, it's most likely a placebo but I swear it does it just to be irritating


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Here's the link for getting various files. You'll also need to download SparkIV in order to use the car files.

Car files (Original posted by Anth0789)
http://www.gta-modding.it/area/index...ct=view&id=570

SparkIV
http://www.gta-modding.it/area/index...ct=view&id=292

Instruction
http://www.gta-modding.it/iv/tut_en/..._vehicle1.html


thanks mate, +1









also, is your 4850 vmodded? and at what settings are you running the game?


----------



## awdrifter

I'm running 1680x1050, everything on high except for texture on medium, view distance 38. The card is pencil moded to 1.35v, I actually lost 10mhz oc with the newest driver, I'm only running at 800mhz gpu right now.

Few pics of the Ferrari F430 that I just added.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


The game, like all GTA's in the past, has a habit of not spawning cars you've just modded, it's most likely a placebo but I swear it does it just to be irritating










yeah, I just added 9 cars, and only 3-4 of them spawn!








anything you can do about it?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yeah, I just added 9 cars, and only 3-4 of them spawn!








anything you can do about it?


sure thing, chris


----------



## mfb412

pathetic...

also, awdrifter, i run all ultra high (highest possible) with shadows low and textures medium (game wont let me change), is there a performance gain in putting everything to high and tex medium?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


sure thing, chris










wohoo! but does this work with the newest patch? I only found one that didnt work


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
pathetic...

also, awdrifter, i run all ultra high (highest possible) with shadows low and textures medium (game wont let me change), is there a performance gain in putting everything to high and tex medium?

I get mid-30s to high-40s in terms of fps, it's very playable.

One more pic.


----------



## TnB= Gir

You're bragging about hacking?

Grow up.

(Referring to this idiot, not awd or go4life.)


----------



## igob8a

FAIL. Noob detector is maxing out


----------



## go4life

hackers destroy all online fun


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hackers destroy all online fun









Completely agree. Glad the noob's screenshots were taken out. Hope he was banned all together.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Completely agree. Glad the noob's screenshots were taken out. Hope he was banned all together.










I missed it, who/what was it?

I'm a screenie whore tonight







Click for different sizes.

A very understanding girlfriend










They were mass suciding off the roof!














The Russian judge gave him a 4.5 for this, it could of been a 6 had he extended his arms and legs


Fissed as a part










Lulz










That's going to hurt


About to get Pwned












Never send noobs to do a pro's job


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


wohoo! but does this work with the newest patch? I only found one that didnt work










i don't know, im running 1.0.2, despite a few minor bugs that wold be solved with 1.0.3, it runs better, since .3 gives me some hitches every 20 seconds, so i reinstalled 1.0.2


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Completely agree. Glad the noob's screenshots were taken out. Hope he was banned all together.










sadly they keep coming back








I hope they all suffer slowly..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i don't know, im running 1.0.2, despite a few minor bugs that wold be solved with 1.0.3, it runs better, since .3 gives me some hitches every 20 seconds, so i reinstalled 1.0.2


I was running 1.0.4, now im back to 1.0.3! Only because of that damn car loader thingy.. anyone else got slower loading after using the car load thing?

and here's some GTA IV:


----------



## mfb412

what settings chris?

and get your sorry rear on steam, NAO!!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
it does look great!
But its not that im complaining about, through the whole game it feels like you do the same mission over and over!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamerfelipe* 
Very true. My old 8800GT played this game fine. Maybe not maxed out but comfortably and the graphics were pretty nice. Both this and Crysis don't have noteworthy gameplay though...

Agreed on both accounts


----------



## awdrifter

Finally, the Mine's GTR shows up.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

It'd be the icing on the cake if that game had AA.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


It'd be the icing on the cake if that game had AA.










Yup


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Back on topic; we won a mix 20-0 earlier today.










It was med cod4.wars skill.


----------



## headcracker

hmm some cool gta4 screens , making me want to buy it for pc lol, i have it on 360 already but those cars lol i want to drive around in a beemer ^^


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Bastiann, you need to put the name of the game(s) in your post.

My bad, editted it


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


It'd be the icing on the cake if that game had AA.










in that eventuality and judging by the performance we all have, anything higher than 2X wold require a high end GT 2xx or a 4890


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I missed it, who/what was it?


Some noob posting screenies of him hacking on various games.

ArmA 2 (multiplayer):


----------



## -Inferno

I want to play Arma II so bad, but my computer can't even run the demo at 20FPS.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
in that eventuality and judging by the performance we all have, anything higher than 2X wold require a high end GT 2xx or a 4890

I want AA


----------



## Section-9

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I want AA










http://www.gtainside.com/en/download.php?do=cat&id=386 Top of page, haven't tried it though.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


http://www.gtainside.com/en/download.php?do=cat&id=386 Top of page, haven't tried it though.


cool! BUT, ``RUN THE GAME ONLY IN WINDOWED MODE!!!`` I didnt like that one!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


cool! BUT, ``RUN THE GAME ONLY IN WINDOWED MODE!!!`` I didnt like that one!


run 1680x1050 windows then







its the same as full screen but with the task bar on bottom


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


cool! BUT, ``RUN THE GAME ONLY IN WINDOWED MODE!!!`` I didnt like that one!


That's one of the reasons I haven't tried it, the other is the the rape it would no doubt unleash on my rig


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


run 1680x1050 windows then







its the same as full screen but with the task bar on bottom



Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


That's one of the reasons I haven't tried it, the other is the the rape it would no doubt unleash on my rig










windowed mode = rape performance..

I would sit left with 5fps if I run my settings in windowed..


----------



## mfb412

with 3X 4890's? seriously? btw, could you check out my gta iv problem thread?


----------



## go4life

yes, it gets downclocked from1000mhz to 240mhz or something then, so performance sucks bigtime...

answered your thread!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yes, *it gets downclocked from1000mhz to 240mhz* or something then, so performance sucks bigtime...

answered your thread!


what in the bloody hell...


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Nightz2k

*Wheelman*









This game is actually still fun. Gotten used to the keyboard controls. The air-jacking on cars/motorcycles and the Cyclone _(turn-around shooting while driving)_ and whatnot is a nice change of pace from GTA IV. I only have GTA IV on PS3, no mods for me.






















































*EDIT*: Had to re-upload screenies.


----------



## awdrifter

Gameplay-wise Wheelman is more fun, the cars handles better and all the tricks are cool.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
you need to mod your crysis... i don't know what settings they are but after playing so long with Slightly_Skwed's configs, original crysis looks butt ugly









that is the MSTER config, and im quite happy with it
















the stock config is trash, it cant compare to the MSTER config or any other config, the ones SlightlySkewed makes are very nice.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


that is the MSTER config, and im quite happy with it
















the stock config is trash, it cant compare to the MSTER config or any other config, the ones SlightlySkewed makes are very nice.



The TOD (Time Of Day) in the Mster mod is ok, but the config that comes with is soooo weak. It doesn't even use pom for pete's sake. I'm sure that you are happy with the high FPS but there's a reason it's so high.

You have the hardware so you should be using the high res texture pack and HD nano suit pack that are on the first page of my thread.

Here's a slightly moded config that came with that mod. You should still get great FPS with it and noticabley better quality.

===================================
===================================
;Quality Autoexec.cfg
;Mster Config v3.01 FINAL for Crysis 
;by Mster
===================================

==========================
;Game Settings
==========================

con_restricted 0

sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
sys_spec_Shading=3
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=3
sys_spec_Shadows=3
sys_spec_Texture=3
sys_spec_PostProcessing=3
sys_spec_Water=4

==========================
;PostProcessing
==========================

r_UseEdgeAA=2
r_sunshafts=1 
r_colorgrading=1
r_DepthOfField=2

==========================
;Objects
==========================

e_obj_quality=4
e_proc_vegetation=1
ca_useDecals=1
e_decals_allow_game_decals=1
e_decals_life_time_scale=2
e_lod_ratio=6
e_lod_min=0
e_lods=1
e_view_dist_ratio_detail=50
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=80
e_vegetation_min_size=0
i_rejecteffects=1
e_vegetation_bending=2
sys_flash_curve_tess_error=2
e_view_dist_ratio=100
e_max_view_dst_spec_lerp=1
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_custom_ratio_min=1
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio=1.85
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096
e_detail_materials_view_dist_z=512
es_DebrisLifetimeScale=1
e_cbuffer_resolution=256
e_dissolve=1
ca_DrawFaceAttachments=1
ca_AttachmentCullingRation=200
e_terrain_occlusion_culling_max_dist=200
r_sunshafts = 1
r_Beams=3
r_BeamsDistFactor = 0.01
r_BeamsMaxSlices=300
r_usepom=1
e_cull_veg_activation =80

==========================
;Water
==========================

r_WaterRefractions=1
r_WaterReflections=1
r_WaterUpdateFactor=0.05
e_water_tesselation_amount=10
e_water_tesselation_swath_width=10
r_WaterUpdateDistance=0.2
r_WaterCaustics=1
r_WaterReflectionsQuality=4
e_water_ocean_fft=1
q_ShaderWater=3
r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate = 0.05

==========================
;Texture
==========================

r_TexturesStreaming=0

==========================
;Shader
==========================

q_Renderer=3

==========================
;Shading
==========================

r_SSAO=1
r_SSAO_darkening=0.6

==========================
;Hdr Lighting
==========================

r_hdrlevel=0.3

===================================
===================================


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


what in the bloody hell...










3Dmode is only in fullscreen! 
Therefor its running 240mhz in 2Dmode if you run in windowed... therefor you loose about 4/5 performance...


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
3Dmode is only in fullscreen!
Therefor its running 240mhz in 2Dmode if you run in windowed... therefor you loose about 4/5 performance...

my 4890 doesn't throttle down in windowed mode.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## rapid86

Man i love this game!


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
3Dmode is only in fullscreen!
Therefor its running 240mhz in 2Dmode if you run in windowed... therefor you loose about 4/5 performance...

I think that you are very wrong.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I _really_ want ArmA2.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
my 4890 doesn't throttle down in windowed mode.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
I think that you are very wrong.

It has happened to me at least!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
I _really_ want ArmA2.

no you don't, its garbage


----------



## mfb412

Dark Sector and DiRT





















































epic-near-death sequence


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## TnB= Gir

So you finally bought Dark Sector? Good man.

It's pretty underrated. Sure, it's not perfect, but it's still pretty good.

*Today on Road Kill Simulator:*


----------



## biatchi




----------



## mfb412

i see you've been busy modding the game








and technically, yes and no gir, you see, dark sector was never released in portugal, so steam was the only way, however, a national gaming magazine offered it for free with the mag's purchease... greatest 5$ spent evar


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i see you've been busy modding the game








and technically, yes and no gir, you see, dark sector was never released in portugal, so steam was the only way, however, a national gaming magazine offered it for free with the mag's purchease... greatest 5$ spent evar










Yep it's quite heavily modded







and that's a sweet deal


----------



## mfb412

ive been modding it too, havent installed all the mods i have yet


----------



## -Inferno

Anarchy online









Picture of my new Slayerdroid


----------



## ToxicAdam

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine screen caps:*


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
It has happened to me at least!

As soon as my graphics card starts getting used, it pumps teh speeds back up.


----------



## hurrp




----------



## Slightly skewed

The waterfall looks amazingly realistic.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


As soon as my graphics card starts getting used, it pumps teh speeds back up.


alrighty, il keep an eye on gpu-z and try later!


----------



## BBB89

Crysis ..

Looks crap even tho its on very high :/


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BBB89* 
Crysis ..

Looks crap even tho its on very high :/

indeed, not very pretty at all, you have the hardware, head over here

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/50...ts-thread.html

get crysis looking how it should


----------



## BBB89

Bit of an improvement ..



















And nice 1 headcracker !


----------



## go4life

much better


----------



## Unstableiser

jpg would help too


----------



## mfb412

PNG or nothin'


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


PNG or nothin'










Agreed!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Just installed Crysis to see what fps I'd get. Haven't tested it since I got my new monitor.

It's running at 1680x1050, 16xAF (forced), no AA. All high with the Ultra config. Average fps is ~20.

Without the Ultra config I got a solid 30;


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## Radiix

FarCry 2


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## TRELOXELO

3 more pics from "Prototype"


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Is there a mod in GTA4 to make the suspensions harder so that it at least feels more realistic.
I hate those gummy wobble suspensions they have in that game, they are TOO SOFT.


----------



## mfb412

banzai, there is a mod, but i like the game's stock, 80% of the game's cars stock handling is perfect for drifting


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
banzai, there is a mod, but i like the game's stock, 80% of the game's cars stock handling is perfect for drifting

E-brake is to strong and and makes the car almost do a 180 by just hitting it lightly and the suspensions are to soft for real drifting.
But where is this suspension mod?
I have it on the PS3 since I deleted the PC version because of horrid game performance and still being choppy and glitches but the newer updates must've fixed it and since it can be modded it's allot better now but before I install it I hve to make some "corrections" to the suspensions.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Is there a mod in GTA4 to make the suspensions harder so that it at least feels more realistic.
I hate those gummy wobble suspensions they have in that game, they are TOO SOFT.

You can mod the cars' handling values.

http://www.gta-modding.it/iv/tut_en/..._vehicle1.html

Just copy the handling values from something like the SuperGT, then all your cars will handle well.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Is there a mod in GTA4 to make the suspensions harder so that it at least feels more realistic.
I hate those gummy wobble suspensions they have in that game, they are TOO SOFT.

Got the perfect settings for you then!

go to common/data and find handling.dat, open it in notepad, and copy this over the car you want the settings on!
1500.0 6.5 85 0.0 0.1 -0.26 0.0 5 0.39 1.0 290.0 0.34 0.65 0.7 45.0 1.45 1.15 13.5 0.13 0.47 2.0 1.3 1.3 0.09 -0.13 0.02 0.5 0.8 1.0 0.8 1.5 0.0 25000 40440010 1 1

makes the car much stiffer and better for drifting


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Got the perfect settings for you then!

go to common/data and find handling.dat, open it in notepad, and copy this over the car you want the settings on!
1500.0 6.5 85 0.0 0.1 -0.26 0.0 5 0.39 1.0 290.0 0.34 0.65 0.7 45.0 1.45 1.15 13.5 0.13 0.47 2.0 1.3 1.3 0.09 -0.13 0.02 0.5 0.8 1.0 0.8 1.5 0.0 25000 40440010 1 1

makes the car much stiffer and better for drifting









Thanks


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Is there a mod in GTA4 to make the suspensions harder so that it at least feels more realistic.
I hate those gummy wobble suspensions they have in that game, they are TOO SOFT.


http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=385125 is good. Everything can be edited manually but I haven't got around to reading up and messing with it yet.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Thanks









anytime


----------



## headcracker




----------



## go4life

is gaybusters fun?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
is gaybusters fun?









I thought it was a lot of fun. Worth the 30 bucks. I am glad I didn't pay 50 for it though.


----------



## go4life

cool, il have to look into it!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Thanks for reminding me. Now that I have crossfire, I can afford to turn AA on in Ghostbusters. I'll be starting another playthrough soon.









It looks considerably better with AA. Here's one I took trying it out before I had crossfire.


----------



## go4life

that actually looks nice


----------



## headcracker

yeah its a pretty fun game, i only payed 25 euro for mine, well worth it.


----------



## go4life

cool


----------



## Section-9

*Doom 3: RoE*


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Wow those are some sleek lookin' effects.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

*The Last Remnant:*


----------



## Radiix

*Fallout 3*


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## go4life

TF2 madness


----------



## mfb412

so that's where you were last night you little bugger


----------



## go4life

yeah I had so much fun Frank









next time, join the madness


----------



## mfb412

just give me a ring on steam when you do


----------



## go4life

sure thing dawg


----------



## biatchi

X3 Terran Conflict


----------



## p0isonapple

Guys, just wondering how many of you use the default windows screencap (Prt Scr Button), and how many of you are using another method? I've usually used ALT+Prt Scr Button to take my screencaps, however i'm finding lately that paint gives me a large black square instead of my game.
Specifically, i've been trying to take screencaps in The Sims 3, however, the in game screencap function, gives me a crappy quality JPQ, and theres no way (that i've found) to change the screencap quality.

Any help anyone can provide me would be great, I'd love to become an active poster in this thread..


----------



## kkbob33

Some PS2 Emu shots(oldies but goodies) and some RE5 bench screens


----------



## Radiix

*Fallout 3
*


----------



## Nightz2k

*Bionic Commando* _(Resized from 1650x1080)_

Just got into this game, seems ok so far. It's kinda like playing a Bionic version of Rambo and swings around like Spider-Man.


----------



## go4life

so, how bad is it?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*



















Gah! I hate Seymour


----------



## Conspiracy

old xfire SS lawl

me ownin team chevron lololol









me trying to carry my team harder than that Diaz guy tehe


----------



## Hanjin

Ghost Recon


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
old xfire SS lawl

me ownin team chevron lololol









me trying to carry my team harder than that Diaz guy tehe









Do you play Promod?

I've been messing around with my new config a lot today (mixes), practicing to get used to the high gamma, which you can't see on the screenies.


----------



## mfb412

to be honest, your CoD 4 looks horrible


----------



## kkbob33

Just bought this game for $6 at big lots....not too bad if you like the show(who doesnt







). The camera parts are a PITA though









AA doesn't seem to work even when forced through Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 









yes, I do suffer from to little sleep at the lan...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


yes, I do suffer from to little sleep at the lan...


lol


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


Guys, just wondering how many of you use the default windows screencap (Prt Scr Button), and how many of you are using another method? I've usually used ALT+Prt Scr Button to take my screencaps, however i'm finding lately that paint gives me a large black square instead of my game. 
Specifically, i've been trying to take screencaps in The Sims 3, however, the in game screencap function, gives me a crappy quality JPQ, and theres no way (that i've found) to change the screencap quality.

Any help anyone can provide me would be great, I'd love to become an active poster in this thread..


Sorry, missed your post in the middle of all the screenshots.









I've been using *Fraps* myself, but I actually paid for it so I can make longer videos and whatnot. I think it's worthwhile anyway. There's free screencap _(and videocap)_ programs out there though. Maybe wait to see if anyone else knows the names of them will help ya out.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


lol


----------



## ljason8eg

iRacing with the Lotus 79.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*












Reminds me of...


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Reminds me of...




I dont get it


----------



## TnB= Gir

Sorry I meant to quote the edited version Go4Life did.


----------



## Radiix

Red Orchestra & Fallout 3


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

got a link to that R8 and Lambo?


----------



## mfb412

LINKS NAO!!!!
please


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
got a link to that R8 and Lambo?









Ditto, I can haz please?


----------



## Anth0789

Here's a couple mods sites for GTA IV:
http://www.gta-modding.it/
http://www.gtainside.com/en/news.php
http://www.gtagaming.com/downloads#gta-iv
http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/


----------



## biatchi

That's where all mine came from. Guess I was just being lazy wanting exact links +1 for stopping me being lazy


----------



## biatchi

X3 Terran Conflict and GTA IV. AA was not forced on in the GTA screens


----------



## manolith

One of my favorite game series of all time. FSX!


----------



## japan1

Combat Flight Simulator (the very first one yes yes)


----------



## manolith

Oh man!!! i remember CFS!!! i loved it. i hope they bring it back with the fsx engine. but i dont think it will ever happen.


----------



## Blameless

Mechwarrior 2 (original DOS version), running flawlessly in DOSBox 0.73:









It's really not bad looking for a game I bought in 1995.


----------



## Toybotaboy

Assassins Creed- not with full graphics on and resolution quite low- I had some other stuff open at the same time... I count 41 kills


----------



## ToxicAdam

Anyone play "The Hunter" yet? Its free and the graphics are absolutely stunning!


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam* 
Anyone play "The Hunter" yet? Its free and the graphics are absolutely stunning!

I'm downloading this! Looks pretty intersting!


----------



## manolith

ToxicAdam said:


> Anyone play "The Hunter" yet? Its free and the graphics are absolutely stunning!
> 
> Wow it looks pretty good! downloading it now!


----------



## mr.derp

Hunter looks great but has little gameplay.


----------



## mfb412

i think you have ot play for long sessions to get a hunt done, like an RTS game in first person


----------



## headcracker

some old crysis shots, took these a while ago, i no longer use this ToD though


----------



## Radiix

Fallout 3 and Red Orchestra


----------



## Vlasov_581

Attachment 118512
oh no not the probe









Attachment 118513

Attachment 118514

Attachment 118515

Attachment 118516


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


Anyone play "The Hunter" yet? Its free and the graphics are absolutely stunning!





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


I'm downloading this! Looks pretty intersting!


I did and it was boring


----------



## awdrifter

Is that running on the CryEngine2? Looks like Crysis on DX9 High.


----------



## Flack88

The Hunter uses the Avalanche 2.0 engine I think mate.


----------



## Radiix

Fallout 3 - Mothership Zeta


----------



## Clox

Mothership Zeta, definitely my fav DLC.


----------



## Anth0789

FSX:


----------



## Nightz2k

*Bionic Commando*




























Damned thing is tough, still figuring out how to kill'em.


----------



## kkbob33

Gives me some great frames, plays at high res with no stuttering. I basically had to turn down the SSAO and LOD ona couple of objects but I still think it looks pretty good.
1st shot no AA second & third shot is with 4AA


----------



## go4life

GRID

10laps at Okutama with RX7 = 218.093.440


----------



## mfb412

hey chris, one of the youtube pro's did 1 billion in 7 laps


----------



## go4life

blahblahblah...

Here I was, happy with my score and you come with this









Id like to see you beat it!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Enough with the crysis screens! Please hehe.


----------



## go4life

lol









I actually got AOC, but I have never tried it!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
blahblahblah...

Here I was, happy with my score and you come with this









Id like to see you beat it!

i know you're happy








give me a few days to fix my wheel's accelerator (the pots are screwed, need new ones) so my accelerator in games like GRID and DiRT which don't have throttle sensitivity settings, the throttle is limited to about 75%


----------



## Yumyumbublegum

Fallout 3 - Mothership Zeta


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i know you're happy








give me a few days to fix my wheel's accelerator (the pots are screwed, need new ones) so my accelerator in games like GRID and DiRT which don't have throttle sensitivity settings, the throttle is limited to about 75%









lol









bring it on Frank!


----------



## BBB89

lol, i went the wrong way


----------



## mfb412

what the hell is he still doing there


----------



## TnB= Gir

Well that's Aztek's death scene... but it's not night time. Odd.


----------



## kkbob33

Started Crysis over so i figured i post a couple more screens even though someone requested not to









Random guard post destroyed


















After playing some other games recently I'm still impressed by the visuals.


----------



## mfb412

seriously, mod your crysis, even if it is already modded, mod it further, your rig can handle it


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Everyone started leaving...


----------



## biatchi

Polly Pocket? Wasn't that a girls toy from waaaaaaayyy back?

Edit: Yup it was/is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polly_Pocket


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
seriously, mod your crysis, even if it is already modded, mod it further, your rig can handle it

What ? Why? I like the performance I'm getting. I guess I could turn SSAO quality and environmkent textures up to max but that creates stuttering with motion blur @5( shutter speed of .03). These are random screenshots of me playing not trying to make beautiful pictures for viewing.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


What ? Why? I like the performance I'm getting. I guess I could turn SSAO quality and environmkent textures up to max but that creates stuttering with motion blur @5( shutter speed of .03). These are random screenshots of me playing not trying to make beautiful pictures for viewing.


i know i know, i'm just too used to skewed's configs, compared to them, most others look pretty bad


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i know i know, i'm just too used to skewed's configs, compared to them, most others look pretty bad









I can check them out....maybe he knows something I don't and I can add some more stuff.......got a link?


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Polly Pocket? Wasn't that a girls toy from waaaaaaayyy back?

Edit: Yup it was/is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polly_Pocket


Yeah, LOL.

I needed a gaming name, and the TV was on. Commercial for PO LA LA LA POLLY! was on, and it stuck.


----------



## JarrettM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


lol









I actually got AOC, but I have never tried it!


I bought it for $50, and it was the only game I really regretted buying. What a suctacular game.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I can check them out....maybe he knows something I don't and I can add some more stuff.......got a link?


just scroll over here at the pc games section and look into the crysis mods thread by him, plenty of maps and configs


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JarrettM* 
I bought it for $50, and it was the only game I really regretted buying. What a suctacular game.

got it for like $10, so no worries for me









so its not good what so ever?


----------



## mfb412

hey chris, got me pots fixed, 100% throttle








let me reinstall GRID now


----------



## AmalgamA

Team work


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Radiix

Batman: Arkham Asylum demo


----------



## TnB= Gir

Damnit, you beat me to it Radiix, I wanted to be the first.









I would apologize for the large number of screenshots, but the game is just too good.


----------



## Radiix

Maybe next time Gir!









By the way, did you, or anyone else figure out if its possible to get into this room?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, you're supposed to use the explosive gel. But I'm not sure if it's included in the demo, didn't try.


----------



## headcracker

that game does look pretty good an some of those shots would make sick wallpapers. how does it perform ? what fps are you getting ? and also no AA ? i was thinking of maybe getting this on the 360.

Edit: just seen it uses windows live, i will get this on pc so.


----------



## biatchi

Looks pretty nice but does need some AA, what's the deal? No option for it or does it run like a dog with it on?


----------



## awdrifter

It's based on the UE3 engine, so I think AA can be forced through CCC.


----------



## Clox

Yep, there is antialiasing. Only running 2X right now.


----------



## Skusey

No AA in these shots, the in-game stuff's only for nvidia cards and I couldn't be bothered to sort out CCC.













Does anybody know what the physx does in this game? Just wondering.


----------



## japan1

Day of Defeat


----------



## alltoasters

dunno if theese have been posted before but i juist took theese

renegade:










half-life 1:


----------



## TnB= Gir

No, AA does not work if forced in CCC unfortunately. Which really blows.


----------



## Skusey

Well that sucks.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No, AA does not work if forced in CCC unfortunately. Which really blows.

That sucks hairy ones then









X3 Terran Conflict (again)


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No, AA does not work if forced in CCC unfortunately. Which really blows.

Try renaming the exe to ut3.exe. That usually works for me in UE3 engine games (Except for Bioshock for some reason).


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Try renaming the exe to ut3.exe. That usually works for me in UE3 engine games (Except for Bioshock for some reason).

Correct you are sir, that worked just fine. Can't believe I didn't think of that earlier, I know better.


----------



## TnB= Gir

There we go, MUCH better with AA.


----------



## CorporalAris

That game looks REALLY good.


----------



## kkbob33

I saw a demo of the batman game with Physx and it looked pretty cool. Finally a reason for me having this 8800gt in my rig still







_


----------



## TnB= Gir

I *HATE* flickering lights.


----------



## Vlasov_581

this is a pretty kewl addon.....a few bugs but nothing serious







and those little white dots are snowflakes from a different mod









Attachment 119030

Attachment 119031

Attachment 119032

Attachment 119033

Attachment 119034

edit....link added http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=8219


----------



## TnB= Gir

MORE! I'll also be posting a video here shortly.


----------



## headcracker

Edit: lol at the tea-bagging at the end of that vid Gir







i wish the demo wasnt 2GB, not gonna download a 2GB demo lol, but the game does look awesome, cant wait till its released.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Section-9




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Edit: lol at the tea-bagging at the end of that vid Gir







i wish the demo wasnt 2GB, not gonna download a 2GB demo lol, but the game does look awesome, cant wait till its released.

THANK YOU.

I've gotten so sick of the same Crysis screenshots. Every one I've seen since that game came out has been from that first hill you walk up on that overlooks the beach.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
THANK YOU.

I've gotten so sick of the same Crysis screenshots. Every one I've seen since that game came out has been from that first hill you walk up on that overlooks the beach.

So true lol







and I have contributed to that


----------



## LuminatX

shoot'em up cowboy


----------



## TnB= Gir

Remember to put the title of the game in your post everyone.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Scared the HELL out of me.


----------



## Bartmasta

Race driver: GRID

I pwned this race


----------



## mfb412

what difficulty and how many p2's did you have to slam into while braking?


----------



## kkbob33

*1680x1050, 8xAA, Maxxed, Vsync on, 45-60 FPS*

Fun game. It hasn't changed much(besides graphics) since the first one though.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
what difficulty and how many p2's did you have to slam into while braking?

If I remember correctly I got ahead of them at the first turn and didn't let them pass me. Normal difficulty.

I love the aston martin DBR9


----------



## go4life

anyone feel that their internet connection gets raped by this thread? lol
my poor 3.5mbit line cries very hard when I open up this thread lol^^

starting on Dead space soon, will post some pics then


----------



## kkbob33

*Mirros Edge*
































*
Random M2TW*


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
anyone feel that their internet connection gets raped by this thread? lol
my poor 3.5mbit line cries very hard when I open up this thread lol^^

starting on Dead space soon, will post some pics then









When my isp is throttling and it's near the end of a page yes


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
When my isp is throttling and it's near the end of a page yes









hehe..
I want a 100mbit


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
hehe..
I want a 100mbit









That's near instant pron downloading


----------



## TnB= Gir

Son of a gun about made me piss myself.


----------



## Bartmasta

Racedriver: GRID


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
anyone feel that their internet connection gets raped by this thread? lol
my poor 3.5mbit line cries very hard when I open up this thread lol^^

starting on Dead space soon, will post some pics then









bow down before my 20mbit line that loads this page with 20 posts per page in less than 15 secs









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
If I remember correctly I got ahead of them at the first turn and didn't let them pass me. Normal difficulty.

I love the aston martin DBR9









i prefer the corvette honestly, absolute GT1 dominator...
also, there's your problem, you drive on normal, i drive on insane


----------



## Radiix

Batman: Arkham Asylum demo with modded Batsuit


----------



## TnB= Gir

I love PC gaming.

Only the Resident Evil 5 BENCHMARK is out, and there are already mods for it. The Arkham Asylum demo comes out and not even a week later there are mods for it.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I love PC gaming.

Only the Resident Evil 5 BENCHMARK is out, and there are already mods for it. The Arkham Asylum demo comes out and not even a week later there are mods for it.

It's great. We just need to figure out how to spawn more thugs and possibly a level

What mods did they make for the RE5 Benchmark?


----------



## mfb412

skins and textures that i know...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatchi* 
That's near instant pron downloading









lol, I would never upgrade my internet for pron







but hey, for everything else it would be sweet, since im an inpatient man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
bow down before my 20mbit line that loads this page with 20 posts per page in less than 15 secs









I have 40 posts per page, and the last page took ages to load....
ALL YOUR INTERNET ARE BELONG TO ME







(at least it would be nice if it was like that...)


----------



## Radiix

Darkest of Days demo


----------



## Papa.Smurf




----------



## Vlasov_581

mod link


----------



## TnB= Gir

Leviathan: Smiley Face Edition.


----------



## mfb412

i lurve me some dead space, i have to reinstall it


----------



## Arganius

But that's a halfway to a frowny face...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arganius* 
But that's a halfway to a frowny face...









Life's hard as a Necromorph, to him that's as big a smile as he can make.


----------



## kkbob33




----------



## Nightz2k

*Final Fantasy VIII*









lol. Just got the itch to play it again after so many years. Besides FF3, I think this was one of my fav one's of all time.




































Remember when thinking these were awesome graphics back then ?







The Cinematics are still pretty good though.


----------



## kkbob33

PS2 emulator? I was playing Fight Night Round 3 on that for a while and FFX


----------



## Vlasov_581

from another mod


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
PS2 emulator? I was playing Fight Night Round 3 on that for a while and FFX

Actually PS1 emulator, lol. Sometimes I wish I kept my older consoles. I actually bought the PS1 just to play FF7 when it was released.







(And then FF8 later on)


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Life's hard as a Necromorph, to him that's as big a smile as he can make.

Poor fella...









My custom config running 1440x900


----------



## headcracker

With Advanced Particles (really cool mod)

Leo1 Map

MOHA

CoD:WaW


----------



## biatchi

X3 Terran Conflict


----------



## TnB= Gir

Does anyone know of any Dead Space mods/skins for the DLC armor that was only for consoles? The only mod I can find is a mirrors edge mod that changes the color scheme.


----------



## MaxSteR

woot Cammy


----------



## biatchi

She could crush all kinds of stuff with those thighs


----------



## MaxSteR

not even Chun-Li can handle her thighs...


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxSteR* 
not even Chun-Li can handle her thighs...


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## mfb412

i did a 58-9 on WaW last night








Thompson + silencer + betty's + camouflage + bandolier = at least 7 kill streak whenever i spawn


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Here my Crysis using MSTER Config, 1920x1080 and 8xAA (4xAA and 16xAA look exactly the same)













use the command cl_hud= 0 to close HUD, and cl_hud= 1 to open the HUD

Note: when the HUD is closed you cannot change suit modes, that's the only drawback


----------



## OSDCrusher

That looks sweet ^^^


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


That looks sweet ^^^


No, your avatar looks sweet *XD*


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## headcracker

just got this today, dunno why i put off getting this an waited so long, really is an AWESOME game.


----------



## BradleyW

Awesome Pictures.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Grid has got to be the most amazing racing game I have ever played, Crysis is the most amazing FPS I have ever played, I play for the visuals, I have replayed the first level in Crysis and Crysis Warhead so many times, I really need to find a new level to play, I know those like the back of my hand


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Grid has got to be the most amazing racing game I have ever played, Crysis is the most amazing FPS I have ever played, I play for the visuals, I have replayed the first level in Crysis and Crysis Warhead so many times, I really need to find a new level to play, I know those like the back of my hand









Head over to crymod.com, some awesome levels over there, have like 50 in my level folder lol.


----------



## japan1

A bad landing......


----------



## TnB= Gir

All of our images are auto resized now?


----------



## japan1

Yeah its about time


----------



## awdrifter

You can turn off resizing in the User CP, go to Edit Options and scroll down to Image Resize, select keep original size.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

That pyro's a spah








not


----------



## headcracker

Really loving this game so much


----------



## mfb412

i hate those half-street jap races, they're a pain to win on extreme


----------



## JRoper

This Is Planetside an MMOFPS game, One of the best Online Games you'll ever experience. No bots or anything like that, Just hundreds of ppl fighting against each other.

*How do I post my pictures?*


----------



## kkbob33

upload them to imageshack or a site like that or you can manage attachments when you are posting.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


All of our images are auto resized now?











Hell yeah ! It's about time indeed !


----------



## JRoper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


upload them to imageshack or a site like that or you can manage attachments when you are posting.


Yeah, I uploaded them to PhotoBucket, then Insert Image. It wont take "Email IM, Direct Link, IMG Code or HTML Code". Just shows a red X


----------



## fatmario

My new sexy Hat !


----------



## TestECull

lol, I guess Dogmat is Cerberus' descendant?


















Apparently, the magic of Thermite is not lost upon the wasteland's inhabitants...mmmmm...thermite...










Really, Granny Sparkle? Can I snipe someone's head off without you sitting in their body?










SOMEONE CALL GOD! I have a bug to report!


















Ahhh, a Nuka Break. Refreshing


















...Krystal, can we not go anywhere without you sniping every bandit and raider within two miles? I'd like to interview one of them before you kill him.........


----------



## JRoper

This Is Planetside an MMOFPS game, One of the best Online Games you'll ever experience. No bots or anything like that, Just hundreds of ppl fighting against each other.



















I have better pics, But I really cba going through them all.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


My new sexy Hat !




HOW THE DUCE DO YOU GET HEAD WEAR, man i been askin tf2 *****es for ages and no one tells me, I WANT A BEANIE DAMN IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TnB= Gir

It's random, just like the gun drops. Except for some stupid reason, you can't get them with achievements either.

I have every single sniper achievement you can get, and all legit. You'd think I would have a sniper hat by now.


----------



## headcracker

Still Getting used to the game


----------



## headcracker

Edit: Double Post :Sorry:


----------



## mfb412

lose the music and use a wheel


----------



## headcracker

Nah, keep the music







an i dont like Wheels, controllers are more accurate







(imo)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Still Getting used to the game














Excellent music! Love the old-school hardstyle bass^^ 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


lose the music and use a wheel










Fuu on you Frank! Keep your bad rock for your self









Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Nah, keep the music







an i dont like Wheels, controllers are more accurate







(imo)


Good man








I promise you, Grid is totally awesome with keyboard (once you get used to it, you can drift like a God







)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Nah, keep the music







an i dont like Wheels, controllers are more accurate







(imo)


There's a reason why cars don't use controllers in real life. lol

A controller is ok for an arcade game like GRID, but something more realistic not going to be easy.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Nah, keep the music







an i dont like Wheels, controllers are more accurate







(imo)


god no, controllers are horrible, only game i can play with a controller is fuel, even NFS prostreet and UC i play with my wheel, there's just no comparison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Excellent music! Love the old-school hardstyle bass^^ 









Fuu on you Frank! Keep your bad rock for your self









Good man








I promise you, Grid is totally awesome with keyboard (once you get used to it, you can drift like a God







)


i didnt say switch the music, i said LOSE IT.
engine sounds are meant to be heard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


There's a reason why cars don't use controllers in real life. lol

A controller is ok for an arcade game like GRID, but something more realistic not going to be easy.


i play GRID with my wheel, takes me 10 laps to pull +23 million now


----------



## headcracker

im just used to controllers for racers, i can use a wheel too but for me controllers are just so much faster an way more accurate,

Edit: as for the music, for some reason fraps wont record the sound on this game, dunno why when it does on every other game i have.


----------



## grishkathefool




----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
im just used to controllers for racers, i can use a wheel too but for me controllers are just so much faster an way more accurate,

No, they're not. You can't even threshold brake with a controller. That's kinda needed if you want to be fast.

I played racing games with controllers all my life till I got my G25 a couple years ago, and I'd never go back. I'm far slower and less consistent with a controller.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
No, they're not. You can't even threshold brake with a controller. That's kinda needed if you want to be fast.

I played racing games with controllers all my life till I got my G25 a couple years ago, and I'd never go back. I'm far slower and less consistent with a controller.

Agreed, good luck trying to manage your tyres, blip on downshifts and apply the power gradually coming out of a corner with a controller. It cant be done the same way that it can with a wheel and pedals.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
No, they're not. You can't even threshold brake with a controller. That's kinda needed if you want to be fast.

I played racing games with controllers all my life till I got my G25 a couple years ago, and I'd never go back. I'm far slower and less consistent with a controller.

you can with an x360 controller







perfect for racers.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
you can with an x360 controller







perfect for racers.

Those triggers don't have a good enough range to be consistent under braking. I've tried an XB360 controller on RACE07 and iRacing and I'm terrible with it on both. Lap times are much slower and all over the place, and its very hard to save the car and come off the corner without wheelspin or sliding the front end.


----------



## burton560

Deer Hunter 2005


----------



## headcracker

i find their range perfect, just a matter of what you prefair imo, i think its perfect an im used to it.


----------



## kkbob33

I think controllers are fine for racing as well. I would rather use a wheel but the controller works just as good IMO.

I got some *FEAR : Perseus Mandate* screenies.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
i find their range perfect, just a matter of what you prefair imo, i think its perfect an im used to it.

Yes I understand preference is one thing, but when a wheel allows you to turn faster, more consistent laps than is possible with a controller...seems like a no brainer.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Yes I understand preference is one thing, but when a wheel allows you to turn faster, more consistent laps than is possible with a controller...seems like a no brainer.

a controller will turn much faster lol, by the time you move the wheel, correct oversteer etc all that moving the wheel, i think a flick of the thumb is miles faster.


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah, wheels are much better once you get used to the difference... which is more control.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
a controller will turn much faster lol, by the time you move the wheel, correct oversteer etc all that moving the wheel, i think a flick of the thumb is miles faster.

How much do you think I'm moving the wheel to turn? It's not much. So you turn in faster...I've already outbraked you into the corner and am saving my tires from being smoother.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Anyone who thinks a controller is better than a wheel for racing is mistaken. Go and try iRacing with a controller, there is no way you will be able to drive quickly and consistently throughout a race. A controller is fine for GRID, but that's because its not realistic in any aspect.

Some iRacing - I'm in the white car







(taken and edited by Sander over at RaceDepartment.com)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Anyone who thinks a controller is better than a wheel for racing is mistaken. Go and try iRacing with a controller, there is no way you will be able to drive quickly and consistently throughout a race. A controller is fine for GRID, but that's because its not realistic in any aspect.

Some iRacing - I'm in the white car







(taken and edited by Sander over at RaceDepartment.com)

Oh damn you i want the Jetta right now.







Got $50 in credits but supposedly I'm getting a gift card in a few days for $100 or so, so I'm saving it all up for the 20% discount.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Oh damn you i want the Jetta right now.







Got $50 in credits but supposedly I'm getting a gift card in a few days for $100 or so, so I'm saving it all up for the 20% discount.

I'll make things worse for you then.









Its probably the most fun I've ever had on iRacing. Had some absolutly amazing battles in the 24H Du Fun this week and the car feels great to drive. Great schedule aswell over the next 10 weeks too so its certainly worth having, I'll be racing it along with a few others from RD, cant wait for it to start









Not sure if I posted my 3 Lotus 79 shots in here... so here they are anyway.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
I'll make things worse for you then.









Its probably the most fun I've ever had on iRacing. Had some absolutly amazing battles in the 24H Du Fun this week and the car feels great to drive. Great schedule aswell over the next 10 weeks too so its certainly worth having, I'll be racing it along with a few others from RD, cant wait for it to start









Not sure if I posted my 3 Lotus 79 shots in here... so here they are anyway.


I did crack and buy the Lotus when it came out. Very fun car. I'll probably have the Jetta and most of the remaining road courses that I haven't bought yet by this next weekend. Hit 3000 iR on oval..now I need to do the same on road.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mfb412

i wold DEFINATELY buy iracing if it werent for the monthly fee... oh well, ill just stick with rFactor and GTREvo


----------



## Jyr

Runescape












Before I get my face bashed in, no, I don't play.... anymore.

Edit: I tried to take some shots of games that actually are worthy of being called games (Starcraft and Lost Planet), the screenshots are just black.


----------



## kkbob33

Runescape? U should tag the post


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2 - The rocket dodgeball mode is fun.


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
Runescape












Graphics look better than when I used to play.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phantomgrave* 









what game?


----------



## Radiix

Looks like Call of Duty 4

Don't forget to put the title of the game!


----------



## Monkmachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i wold DEFINATELY buy iracing if it werent for the monthly fee... oh well, ill just stick with rFactor and GTREvo









Me too mate, I like to pay for a game and for tracks to be released by the mod community, more ideas, more content and free!

Monthly fee sounds too much like WOW for me.

Are you on RD mfb412?

http://www.racedepartment.com/

Great community for fair fun racing.


----------



## Radiix

*Foreign Legion: buckets of blood*

I got this game gifted to me on steam. It should be the official Lego murder simulator.


----------



## biatchi

That looks sweet


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## CorporalAris

NO NIKO, DON'T SMOKE! IT'S BBBBBBAD!









I really am liking this game. Any good mods?









Normal Cars:









Shiny Cars:









This game looks much better than on my xbox.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mfb412

WiC = WiN


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
WiC = WiN









Id say that both Grid drift & WiC is win


----------



## Swiftes

iRacing looks awesome and I agree, wheel = win, and I am only 16 so don't even drive yet!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


iRacing looks awesome and I agree, wheel = win, and I am only 16 so don't even drive yet!


I'm 15 mate, and i've driven a 1999 WRX Impreza in the woods ala rally driver, so yeah, your age doesn't really matter








been driving (on private roads of course) since 13


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i wold DEFINATELY buy iracing if it werent for the monthly fee... oh well, ill just stick with rFactor and GTREvo










Ditto.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I just wish Rockstar would have created an engine capable of Anti-Aliasing. What a stupid (IMO) decision.


----------



## mfb412

Bought Sega Rally yesterday, what a bargain for 10 euros... car handles really arcadey, yes, but its still really fun and enjoyable, the track deformation and car modelling is amazing... and don't be fooled, it looks alot better in motion








all max @ 1680x1050 w/8XAA running from 70-90 fps


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Bought Sega Rally yesterday, what a bargain for 10 euros... car handles really arcadey, yes, but its still really fun and enjoyable, the track deformation and car modelling is amazing... and don't be fooled, it looks alot better in motion








all max @ 1680x1050 w/8XAA running from 70-90 fps

That looks pretty good actually. I haven't played a good Rally racing game in a long time, might check into that one.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


That looks pretty good actually. I haven't played a good Rally racing game in a long time, might check into that one.











I had it and thought it was god awful. MO though


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


That looks pretty good actually. I haven't played a good Rally racing game in a long time, might check into that one.










im a plain ol simfreak, but games like nfs and this are good for just mindless fun, and fun is what the game is, even if the handling and stuff its the best, it isnt supposed to be the best anyway


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


im a plain ol simfreak, but games like nfs and this are good for just mindless fun, and fun is what the game is, even if the handling and stuff its the best, it isnt supposed to be the best anyway


I'm the same, yet I found Sega rally pretty fun if only for a short period of time.


----------



## Radiix

Foreign Legion: Buckets of Blood & Thief: Deadly Shadows


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
im a plain ol simfreak, but games like nfs and this are good for just mindless fun, and fun is what the game is, even if the handling and stuff its the best, it isnt supposed to be the best anyway

Ya, I know what ya mean. I don't expect too much from it, just think it looks overall fun for awhile anyway.

Hell, I had fun playing Bionic Commando and the ratings were low on it. It's actually not too bad of a game when ya get into it, just wish it had more to it. It ended quicker than I thought.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## japan1

Iz zat ze new vwolfenstein game?


----------



## Alwinp

I think its call of duty world at war


----------



## mfb412

i play CoD WaW every day, that sure as hell isn't it


----------



## Kitarist

Yep its the new wolfenstein game


----------



## Outcasst




----------



## TnB= Gir

That looks too much like the two newer Call of Duty's for my taste. (Both in graphical style and gameplay)


----------



## Nightz2k

So far not too impressed with the new Wolfenstein _(I don't mean the graphics either, they're fine)_, but it's a decent game I guess. Does kinda remind me of CoD-WaW a little at first though.

Here's a few screenshots from me playing so far:


----------



## Bartmasta

Team Fortress 2


----------



## TnB= Gir

I didn't personally take it, but here's one of Borderlands.


----------



## CorporalAris

I am so pumped for that game.


----------



## kimosabi

Todays sortie over 1942 Sovietunion.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Man, cant get any closer than that....


----------



## go4life

that was kinda close


----------



## hurrp

TEEEEEE EFFF TTTTOOOO


----------



## mfb412

so i ran out there with my Gewehr 43 with a telescopic scope and...


----------



## kenshin861

how do you think my PC will fare on these settings? (specs in sig)


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenshin861*


how do you think my PC will fare on these settings? (specs in sig)


For what game ?


----------



## Tardious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Todays sortie over 1942 Sovietunion.


Whats that game dude ? Looks pretty cool


----------



## TheSandman

FarCry








still looking good


----------



## Eastrider

Have a nice day.


























That's my old screen and not maxed out, btw.

And yes, it's an attemp to the Eastsiderz NFSU1 car.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tardious* 
Whats that game dude ? Looks pretty cool

IL-2 Sturmovik. IMO the best WW2 flightsim out there.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSandman*










still looking good


Far Cry?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenshin861*


how do you think my PC will fare on these settings? (specs in sig)










What settings and in what game?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kenshin861*


how do you think my PC will fare on these settings? (specs in sig)


with with my E8400/9800GT 1GB
Not overclocking my GPU:

In Crysis I get 32FPS at High settings.

In Lotro I get 45FPS at Very High.

In Guild Wars I get 55 FPS at Very High.

In the nVidia control panel I have my AA set at x16q Global.

Over clocking my GPU nets to 700/1750/1100 nets me 6 - 8 FPS in Crysis, 10 FPS in Lotro, and 5 FPS in GW.


----------



## TheSandman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Far Cry?
















What settings and in what game?


yes farcry, if it came out today we would still be impressed


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
yes farcry, if it came out today we would still be impressed

I doubt that....the game has definitely aged......


----------



## Acroma

Aion online Beta.









World of Warcraft, The Unseen face.








Space cow Freak face.









Age of Conan, Guildies at the trader in Old-T









The Death of Illidan.









Age of Conan, just chillin.









Age of Conan PvP beta weekend. Hug a GM day.

















My first MMO, but this is a private server called Redemption PT


----------



## TheSandman

Vice City


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 









***?


----------



## TheSandman

thats vice city dude


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
thats vice city dude

Its actually a blank post.


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## TnB= Gir

*REMINDER:
*
*You MUST put the title of the game in your post.*


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


*REMINDER:
*
*You MUST put the title of the game in your post.*


 I was going to post the same thing when I saw those last two screenies, then saw your post and lol'd hard.


----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## MrMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zooby65* 


















i wish that game hadn't kept crashing on me, such a kickass game.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 

*REMINDER:
*
*You MUST put the title of the game in your post.*


I was going to post the same thing when I saw those last two screenies, then saw your post and lol'd hard.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMan* 
i wish that game hadn't kept crashing on me, such a kickass game.

So, what is it?? Is it that game with the vaguely Asian chick jumping through mirrored glass?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes, it's Mirror's Edge. I knew as soon as I saw the images, but still. There are many people who don't know what the games are.


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks, I only guessed because I saw the tidbit of red glove in the one screenie. Haven't ever played it myself.. or even seen it demo'd.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Thanks, I only guessed because I saw the tidbit of red glove in the one screenie. Haven't ever played it myself.. or even seen it demo'd.


It's actually a pretty good game, albeit short. You can pick it up pretty cheap on Newegg. It's definitely worth that price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832130212


----------



## TnB= Gir

*in sing songey voice*

Lookey what I just got!


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
*in sing songey voice*

Lookey what I just got!

Lucky you....

I haven't got a hat since the second week they were introduced. All I have is the stupid pyro beanie which I never use and soldiers medal.

*Random game screenshots: Team Fortress 2, Killing Floor and Red Orchestra.*


----------



## kkbob33

How is killing floor. I almost bought ti the other day but decided against it.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


How is killing floor. I almost bought ti the other day but decided against it.


im wondering the same thing!


----------



## kkbob33

I know it looks pr etty cool right? Nice graphics at least


----------



## go4life

yeah hehe








looks fun! I love slaying games like that^^


----------



## Kitarist

LoL i wanted to ask the same question so lets just wait for the answer


----------



## Nightz2k

*Champions Online* _(Open Public Beta )_

Think I'm ok to show screenshots of this I believe since it's a free beta right now.




































Getting a little better now that I finally got a travel power. Flight! Well, I'm on fire when flying, I picked it that way since I'm a fire build.


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
*Champions Online* _(Open Public Beta )_

Think I'm ok to show screenshots of this I believe since it's a free beta right now.









Getting a little better now that I finally got a travel power. Flight! Well, I'm on fire when flying, I picked it that way since I'm a fire build.









Looks kinda like CoH\\CoV meets WoW. It's a free to play, pay for upgrades type game??


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HatesFury* 
Looks kinda like CoH\\CoV meets WoW. It's a free to play, pay for upgrades type game??

I still prefer CoH/V yet, but I haven't played long enough in Champions yet to really put it down. It takes some getting used to, I'm still learning. It's free open beta right now till the 24th I guess. As for upgrades, you mean pay as in cash ? I hope not, I don't think so though, it will be a monthly sub though.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


How is killing floor. I almost bought ti the other day but decided against it.


It's alright. If you like games like Painkiller or L4D survival mode you will probably like this game. You are basically stuck in a map with hordes of monster/zombies and have to survive. I wouldn't pay more than the $15 I paid for it.


----------



## go4life

Team Fortress 2 fun


















skin for the sniper:


----------



## mfb412

you filthy little spy chris


----------



## biatchi




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


you filthy little spy chris










meh, I mostly snipe, so shut up Frank









spy is just for the lulz


----------



## biatchi

AA forced in CCC but alas there are still jaggies big enough to grate cheese!









Sucks to be her


From this........


To this in less than 10 seconds = Fail!


The 80's called wanting their car back......... I told them it was tough crap though










Car got this borked from just 1 crash! It still worked though (just)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yep, you can't force AA in GTA4. You can thank Rockstar's decision to use full deferred lighting in the RAGE engine.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yep, you can't force AA in GTA4. You can thank Rockstar's decision to use full deferred lighting in the RAGE engine.

I know, I hate it...


----------



## hurrp

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Section-9

*The Haunted v2.5 (UT3 mod)*


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 
*The Haunted v2.5 (UT3 mod)*


Nice!

.

*Champions Online* _(Beta closing day!)_














































Tough Villians, but it was fun while it lasted.









...Little eye candy... _(wifey's toon)_


----------



## Zippy476

F16 From the Michigan ANG over the morning skies of Afghanistan


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## biatchi

Didn't know Champions online beta ended so soon I've still not installed it and it's a 4gb+ download









I'm apparently full of crap as it's only a 2.2gb download


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Didn't know Champions online beta ended so soon I've still not installed it and it's a 4gb+ download









I'm apparently full of crap as it's only a 2.2gb download










If ya make it on yet, it's actually still going. I think it's done at around midnight tonight, not sure if that's EST or PST. I'll be playing a bit more tonight while it's still going.


----------



## dominique120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippy476*


F16 From the Michigan ANG over the morning skies of Afghanistan


What game is that


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


If ya make it on yet, it's actually still going. I think it's done at around midnight tonight, not sure if that's EST or PST. I'll be playing a bit more tonight while it's still going.










I'm in England and it's 1:30am


----------



## [email protected]'D

bit o crysis warhead, which I just completed about 10 mins ago










re-sized from 1440x900


----------



## USFORCES

Wolfenstein single player.










Headshots look real even the top of the spine sticks out, LOL


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


I'm in England and it's 1:30am










http://forums.champions-online.com/s...ad.php?t=37823

_Update: Due to overwhelming participation, we've decided to extend the end of beta event through 5PM on August 25th. Get out there and kill some Destroids!_

They extended it a bit longer now.









I might as well add in another screenshot while I'm posting again.









*Champions Online*:


----------



## biatchi




----------



## Unstableiser

aaaaw those poor little Nazis.


----------



## Zippy476

1600x1200 No AA Playable around 30fps









1920x1200 AAx16Q + Nvidia Control Ultra Config. Not Playable 10fps


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*











aaaaw those poor little Nazis.


What's the multiplayer like?


----------



## Tardious

East India Company looks pretty cool, Gunna take a look at the demo, Nice screens !


----------



## kkbob33

East Indea company kind of looks like a Empire: Total War knock off


----------



## fraudbrand

*Age of Conan (DX9, 2X AA)

Black Ring Citadel Wing 2 Final Boss Chatha 2nd Form










Black Ring Citadel Wing 2 Final Boss Chatha down.










Black Ring Citadel Wing 3 Final Boss First Encounter *


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
East Indea company kind of looks like a Empire: Total War knock off
















I thought it was Empire Total War lol.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


East Indea company kind of looks like a Empire: Total War knock off


I haven't tried manual sea battles I just auto resolved it as I was pushed for time. It's about trading and making money mainly though as apposed to flat out raping your enemies with brutal force


----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## aroc91

Anyone know a photosharing host that doesn't resize your pictures? Resized from 1920x1200-


----------



## TnB= Gir

Ha, you know the guy that always gets killed by the Geth Rocket Trooper at the start of the Feros mission? I managed to save him.















Methinks this would make for a great wallpaper.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Methinks this would make for a great wallpaper.



Set it as your wallpaper then


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Ha, you know the guy that always gets killed by the Geth Rocket Trooper at the start of the Feros mission? I managed to save him.









You know you can force AA by renaming MassEffect.exe to Bioshock.exe.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


You know you can force AA by renaming MassEffect.exe to Bioshock.exe.










I do have AA forced, but as with most games that require you to force AA, it isn't perfect.


----------



## biatchi




----------



## aroc91




----------



## CorporalAris

Fakefactory is amazing


----------



## mfb412

i see they still haven't fixed allyx








i'm definately using the stock HD model...


----------



## TRELOXELO

BurnOut - Paradise City (Pc)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i see they still haven't fixed allyx








i'm definately using the stock HD model...


For real, I'm still using fakefactory 9 so I can use the Vavle style Alyx, even though it isn't in HD.

The new Alyx by fakefactory is pig disgusting.

Anyway, here's some screenshots of the Trine demo. I'll definitely be buying this once the physical version comes out in 2 weeks. And a screenshot from Mass Effect thrown in for good measure.


----------



## mfb412

hey gir, don't you think you have a little too much graphics horsepower for such a small monitor?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hey gir, don't you think you have a little too much graphics horsepower for such a small monitor?


I think I win that one









Never too much power, how I look at is that the power you got spare, means more AA.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
hey gir, don't you think you have a little too much graphics horsepower for such a small monitor?

The smaller the monitor, the better the frames.









And I actually get really good scaling, surprisingly.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i see they still haven't fixed allyx








i'm definately using the stock HD model...


Yeah, they made her pretty odd looking... Dunno why they did that..


----------



## Radiix

Warsow 0.5. The latest version just got released yesterday.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## TnB= Gir

Awesome DLC. It gets a tad bit repetitive, but it's over before it gets too bad. Definitely worth the $5 for me.

The ending bonus is awesome if you get first place for all the challenges. *SPOILERS*: You get a little apartment on a nearby planet, and you can buy weapons from a computer, no matter what your level is. I started a new save for my 12th playthrough, and I'm at level 39. But I got a Savant X Biotic Implant (the best one in the game), Colossus X armor, Spectre Gear HMWSG X Shotgun, and a Predator M X Turian armor. And you can't even find those until level 50 I believe, so Pinnacle Station is a fantastic way for lower level players to get some great gear. *SPOILERS OVER.*







I was too busy staying alive to take a screenshot of it, but the very last Survival Mode mission in the subterranean level is INSANE. At one point right before I died, I was fighting off 3 Geth Primes, 4 Geth Juggernauts, and 6 Geth Destroyers. Woah nelly.


----------



## CorporalAris

OH MY GOD! I wanna play ME again.


----------



## biatchi




----------



## TheSandman

Medal of Honor Allied Assault








still looks ok


----------



## aroc91

So far, just stock. No mods. All enthusiast, 2x AA. All resized from 1920x1200


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Jyr

It looks a little odd frozen, but it's awesome going full speed.










I love this game.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 


It looks a little odd frozen, but it's awesome going full speed.










I love this game.

No AA on that game huh? I never played it but I heard it was pretty good


----------



## Radiix

*Red Orchestra and Team Fortress 2

*


----------



## Kluez

Command and Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath


----------



## kimosabi

My new addiction.







IL-2 Sturmovik for those that doesn't read titles.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


No AA on that game huh? I never played it but I heard it was pretty good


it does have AA, but anything over 4X chugs like hell


----------



## Jyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


No AA on that game huh? I never played it but I heard it was pretty good


There is AA. It looks significantly better with it on.

And Mfb is right. I set it to 8x AA with 24x edge detect and I was probably getting 10 fps.


----------



## mfb412

i'd say your GPU isn't exactly powerful enough for gaming at that high of a res


----------



## TnB= Gir

Ok, ok, fineee. These should be my last Mass Effect screenshots for a while.


----------



## mfb412

shepard has his awesome face on


----------



## kkbob33

This game is pretty cool.

Basically, from what I've played so far, your Russian ship has crashed and your trapped somewhere in the arctic where some ancient tribal evil spirits are killing people and turning them into zombies bastards. When a body is found, you can relive their last moments and try to save their lives. Somehow completing what they couldn't saves their soul. Any form of heat is your friend. When you find a fire, light, or anything that produces heat, you can regain health and stamina. I have played for a little over an hour, and it plays like a low-budget horror flick. Quite fun!









The only thing really craptastic is that Nvidia card users are the only gamers that can enjoy this title because its very_ PhysX_ heavy. The physics effects are pretty sweet and the water just looks real. It would be better if ATi cards could play it too







. If only ATi used _PhysX _as well. I've always thought of _PhysX _as a non issue before but this is the first game I have played where it seemed that if the _PhysX_ was taken out, then the game would actually suffer because it helps so much in presenting the stmosphere and movie like feel.

In the benchmark for the game my rig didn't drop below 70fps but in-game is another story. With the i7 @ 3.6Ghz, SLI GTX 260s and a 8800GT on Physx it doesnt drop below 60fps Totally Maxxed at 1360x768(720p). Very playable.--(running at SM4.0 not 3.0 as shown in screenshot)


----------



## Dark-Asylum

are there any games that make extensive use of telekinesis like bioshock?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


are there any games that make extensive use of telekinesis like bioshock?


The biotic powers in Mass Effect are similar.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Taken within the Contra 007 mod for C&C Generals: Zero Hour. Overkill is GOOOD.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*





What have you done to Shepards face?








here's my Shepard









after some funtime:









in awesome suit:


----------



## headcracker

best game ever


----------



## KClaisse

I _finally_ got AA working. Had to roll back from the 190-series drivers back to 186.18 WHQL. But now I can force 16xAA and 16xAF with nHancer. Here's my money making ride:


----------



## zacbrain

Wipeout (ps3)









Dirt 2 demo (ps3)


----------



## headcracker

zac how do you take ps3 screens hmmm ? cool.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


zac how do you take ps3 screens hmmm ? cool.


Press home>Go to pictures>take screenshot.

It only works in games that support it.


----------



## headcracker

ahh right cool, thought it was some update for a sec to snap any game as ive not updated the last 2 firmwares, not sure if i have any games that support it.


----------



## Radiix

Insurgency, Team Fortress 2 and Red Orchestra.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Radiix

Counter Strike: Condition Zero: Deleted Scenes.

I doubt many people have played the deleted scenes singleplayer missions.


----------



## japan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Counter Strike: Condition Zero: Deleted Scenes.

I doubt many people have played the deleted scenes singleplayer missions.


No actually, but after seeing those screenshots I think I might


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Counter Strike: Condition Zero: Deleted Scenes.

I doubt many people have played the deleted scenes singleplayer missions.


I have


----------



## TnB= Gir

Overkill?

I don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## bwoasis

Champions Online


----------



## Gabkicks

Man, i forgot how good company of heroes looks. i should reinstall that game.

Niels and some1 released their Toyota supra recently







Comes in both NA and turbo flavors w/ a few mods available.


----------



## mfb412

wow are you using any graphics mods? if not what settings are you running?


----------



## Gabkicks

well, the video is obviously edited, but the pics are just running max graphics and. that car has some special shaders, cubemaps and stuff done to it that aren't on other cars in rFactor. If only all the other rFactor cars were made to the same standards.







I think the next car we'll see from the same people is an Opel Astra, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
well, the video is obviously edited, but the pics are just running max graphics and. that car has some special shaders, cubemaps and stuff done to it that aren't on other cars in rFactor. If only all the other rFactor cars were made to the same standards.







I think the next car we'll see from the same people is an Opel Astra, but I'm not sure.

screw the astra, i wanna see those guys do a GT championship


----------



## Gunslash

my level 13 Blue Sabbath, primary power is ICE but also has an assault rifle








pretty awesome game so far
Champions Online


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## TnB= Gir

That's GTA4, Unstableiser...


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That's GTA4, Unstableiser...

Is it? It looks weird for GTA4.


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry, yeah it is GTAIV lol.


----------



## TheSandman

Starfleet Command Gold modded


----------



## KClaisse

I *finally* have the grunt needed to play this beautiful game at max settings w/4xAA. Usually got 30-40FPS, the mine parts I had 40-50FPS, the final few parts were in the mid-high 20's







.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*












looks really fun







worth getting? 
how is it to drift?^^


----------



## Gabkicks

its pretty predictable and easy to drift, though i haven't done much drifting with the car. the game itself is pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## bwoasis

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## hokk

GTA4 mods


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


its pretty predictable and easy to drift, though i haven't done much drifting with the car. the game itself is pretty cheap nowadays.


cool! I might look into this


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
cool! I might look into this









...if you don't have a wheel don't even think about it


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


...if you don't have a wheel don't even think about it


give me yours then, my wallet lies here besides me, screaming for money. 
It even cries itself to sleep every night, since it has not been any money in it for a month lol


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


...if you don't have a wheel don't even think about it


What game is it?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
give me yours then, my wallet lies here besides me, screaming for money.
It even cries itself to sleep every night, since it has not been any money in it for a month lol

i'm not giving you my modded momo black









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
What game is it?

it's rfactor, without a wheel, even with all assists on, that game is completely unplayable


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


*Age of Conan (DX9, 2X AA)

Black Ring Citadel Wing 2 Final Boss Chatha 2nd Form










Black Ring Citadel Wing 2 Final Boss Chatha down.










Black Ring Citadel Wing 3 Final Boss First Encounter *











Chatha is impossible. Have the acolytes have it on farm yet? I've only know lif and pf having w2 on farm, and no one dowing w3 yet.


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## Abiosis

_"F.E.A.R. 2 Reborn"

Just finished it,awfully short...around a movie length...

but still pretty nice tho...look forward to "F.E.A.R. 3"_


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i'm not giving you my modded momo black









it's rfactor, without a wheel, even with all assists on, that game is completely unplayable


*steals momo*

Frank, either you totally suck, or you are speaking the truth. So far im guessing 50/50
















*poke*


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


*steals momo*

Frank, either you totally suck, or you are speaking the truth. So far im guessing 50/50
















*poke*


i'm telling you the truth, any other sim racer will tell you the same


----------



## Hanjin

gtr 2


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## japan1

IL2


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## mfb412

is dat sum photoshop?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is dat sum photoshop?

Yeh, been playing around with editing.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## fonzye

Red Faction Guerrilla


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fonzye* 
Red Faction Guerrilla









any left of the good old RF feeling?


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

im kind of old school......


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr4zyh3ad*


im kind of old school......












omg i loved that game!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fonzye*


Red Faction Guerrilla










That hasn't been released yet, oh I wonder how you got it before release.


----------



## Unstableiser

It's been out for ages!


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That hasn't been released yet, oh I wonder how you got it before release.









Could be a Console Version...

2 Days, 2 Hours!


----------



## kkbob33

looks like he torrentz for daWins


----------



## TnB= Gir

.

Kidding! Don't want to be kicked out of the beta.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Ted1983

"Old Skool", as they say.

edit: It really is awesome. http://www.adom.de/adom/roguelike.php3


----------



## Nightz2k

_Speaking of "Old Skool"...._

I used to play this constantly back in early 90's, but it was *L.O.R.D.* _(Red Dragon)_ Fun BBS games back then and some others.


















After 100 Dragon Kills, I retired from it. lol It's only so much fun.


----------



## Hanjin




----------



## headcracker




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## ljason8eg

Jumpin' some curbs in iRacing.


----------



## KClaisse

Pretty fun game. I'm sad there's no freeroam but i understand why they had to cut it with this type of game. Still really worth picking up. Graphic-wise it isn't much better than prostreet imo, but you can be the judge. I'm playing at max settings w/ 8xAA + 16xAF getting 70+fps.


----------



## kkbob33

To show off the ambients of this game a pic just doesnt cut it so i give you a video(if thats allowed I kno not







)


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## awdrifter

GTA4

Drivethru.


----------



## biatchi

[email protected]


----------



## awdrifter

Trine

BTW, does anyone know how to get pass the part in the second pic? Thanks.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lol, V. Eggy Vaginas.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Lol, V. Eggy Vaginas.

Uhh, what?


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh, the GTA screenies


----------



## luk

Quote:

BTW, does anyone know how to get pass the part in the second pic? Thanks.
shoot the rope of the "stone fist" with the archer, after that you crush the wall by using the wizard...

cheers


----------



## TnB= Gir

*I still think that Capcom's MT Framework Engine has the best fire effects of any video game engine.*


----------



## kimosabi

Found some bandits.






Bagged.


----------



## philhalo66

some crysis
















some UT3








and resident evil 4


----------



## CorporalAris

That second Crysis shot is stunning.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
That second Crysis shot is stunning.

i had the Xconfig 1.3


----------



## mfb412

mod your RE4


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
mod your RE4

id love to but my internet is so slow it would literally take hours to download anything


----------



## Unstableiser

That's disgusting.


----------



## The Fury




----------



## Clox

*Arkham Asylum*


----------



## Evontroy

Poison Ivy is hot lol


----------



## Zippy476




----------



## TnB= Gir

BOOOM HEADSHOT. Love the longbow.


----------



## Vlasov_581

*John 117 is REALLY lost







*

















linky *to Spartan Armor mod*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Forgot to put this in my previous post.


----------



## awdrifter

Resident Evil 5 benches, looks like my rig can play it smoothly.


----------



## [email protected]'D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Fury* 













































NICE cant wait to get this......Your nissan needs lowering


----------



## fraudbrand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Chatha is impossible. Have the acolytes have it on farm yet? I've only know lif and pf having w2 on farm, and no one dowing w3 yet.

This was from the server first in Feb. All of BRC is on farm status. Chatha is the hardest boss fight in the game but he isnt impossible people just need to be disciplined about when and where they DPS.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
some crysis
some UT3









I don't see any UT3, only a scoreboard...

When I hate a game it really needs to be something bad for me to hate it.
But when a game hits jackpot and lucky seven on all the things I hate about a game it's critical...

No exit out or race.
It's not a sim but it can at least stop trying to be a ultra anti-sim game.

I thought this game would have some settings like ASM or ABS settings to disable or even throttle/braking asistance, so it did. But the cars still was a lousy brick to drive.
Games with good graphics often lacks that fun feeling, so I set everything to the lowest just for fun since we know all old racing games looked bad but at least doesn't try to make earthquakes on the screen when driving (ProStreet chase view).
















This games score:
Graphics: 7/10
Sound:8/10
Gameplay 3/10
Menus: 4/10

Total: 5.5/10


----------



## Mudfrog

Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl with Complete Mod


----------



## Mudfrog

Goldeneye Source



Fortress Forever


----------



## Zippy476




----------



## SlicketyRickety




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I'm gonna bust your as with my awesome character in Soul Calibur, I'm choosing.. no not you...









I'm choosing you mister Heinrich!








They never saw what "hit" em.









No get away from me!!!









There is no escape.








Oh god, Augh!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I'm gonna bust your as with my awesome character in Soul Calibur, I'm choosing.. no not you...









I'm choosing you mister Heinrich!








They never saw what "hit" em.









No get away from me!!!









There is no escape.








Oh god, Augh!


LMAO what the hell is that?

On a side note: I guess no one cares for cryostasis SS cause i have posted 2 plus a video and no one seems to be impressed


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I'm gonna bust your as with my awesome character in Soul Calibur, I'm choosing.. no not you...









I'm choosing you mister Heinrich!








They never saw what "hit" em.









No get away from me!!!









There is no escape.








Oh god, Augh!












Or should I say


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I'm gonna bust your as with my awesome character in Soul Calibur, I'm choosing.. no not you...

I'm choosing you mister Heinrich!

They never saw what "hit" em.









No get away from me!!!

There is no escape.

Oh god, Augh!


How'd you do that? Are you modding the Dreamcast Soul Calibur and using an emulator? Or what? If so, enlighten us! Got NullDC and SC ready to go...


----------



## Gabkicks

Stock S2000 vs Cossie


----------



## Axxess+




----------



## Deegan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


Stock S2000 vs Cossie



















cosworth wow i havent seen one of those in ages. ford actually made a sleeper powerhouse with that one.


----------



## Gabkicks

yeah they were beasts. i've never seen that particular model in real life, though. they were badass in btcc.


----------



## Abiosis

_*Need for Speed Shift*

Okay,just installed it...probably try it later tonight or tomorrow...

seems pretty interestin' tho~_


----------



## Abiosis

_*Batman Arkham Asylum*

it'll be a busy weekend that I can tell obviously ~ [email protected]_

1920x1200 ~ AA: 16xQ


----------



## Threefeet

Played the demo of Arkham Asylum on the 360 and it was a hell of a lot better than I expected!

I'll never forgive them for turning Batman into a body builder though









It's almost as bad as when they put nipples on the bat suit in the movie years ago lol...

EDIT :: I'm kinda surprised at your framerates there, I would've thought a quad and a 295 would spank that game hard, even at your res with 16xQ AA. Must check out the PC demo.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'll never forgive them for turning Batman into a body builder though










ok....i suppose you rather have this guy then


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


ok....i suppose you rather have this guy then



















Er no, this guy:










But certainly not this guy:


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*












are those clip-on nipples


----------



## TnB= Gir

It's George Clooney. Even his nipples work out.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


It's George Clooney. Even his nipples work out.


lol

Schumacher really made a mess of that film. The giant Bat-crotches he added to compliment the Bat-nipples didn't help either









Halo 3:

Me shooting a rocket, it exploded a split second later.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


The giant Bat-crotches he added to compliment the Bat-nipples didn't help either










It's George Clooney, even his... never mind. Probably not appropriate.

Here's some *Resident Evil 5* to start off a new page.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


It's George Clooney, even his... never mind. Probably not appropriate.


lol

Never mind appropriate, it's just not wanted
















_________

EDIT ::

Mass Effect:


----------



## awdrifter

Trine

Does anyone know how to get that door open in the second pic? Thanks.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


How'd you do that? Are you modding the Dreamcast Soul Calibur and using an emulator? Or what? If so, enlighten us! Got NullDC and SC ready to go...


IT's a built in character creator on the PSP version of the Soul Calibur


----------



## dafour

*Need For Speed Shift*
Audi S4 > 607bhp


----------



## mfb412

Spa Francorschamps







:


----------



## go4life

man that s4 is a beauty!
Also, is shift worth getting? It actually look good to be a new NFS game!


----------



## dafour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


man that s4 is a beauty! 
Also, is shift worth getting? It actually look good to be a new NFS game!


Well..The grapichs are amazing but the game lacks gameplay,cars slide like nothing...
Anyway,here's my favourite atm
*Need For Speed Shift
*
Audi RS4 780bhp







(max tuned,no bodykit,i love oem)


----------



## Abiosis

_*Need For Speed Shift*

Lamborghini Murcielago/ Gallardo Tier 3 (Stage 3 full loaded)

Love these [email protected]]_


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Nightz2k

*NFS:SHIFT* _(I like GRID better)_




































Seems to take getting used to, that or I just suck.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dafour* 
Well..The grapichs are amazing but the game lacks gameplay,cars slide like nothing...
Anyway,here's my favourite atm
*Need For Speed Shift
*
Audi RS4 780bhp







(max tuned,no bodykit,i love oem)

just what I thought lol

nice rs4


----------



## Arganius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
*NFS:SHIFT* _(I like GRID better)_









I wouldn't ever expect a NFS game to ever beat GRID


----------



## Section-9

*Batman: Arkham Asylum*

* resized from 1920x1080


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deegan* 
cosworth wow i havent seen one of those in ages. ford actually made a sleeper powerhouse with that one.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
yeah they were beasts. i've never seen that particular model in real life, though. they were badass in btcc.

I see all cossies, like on a daily basis









They are monsters, 600+bhp from there 2Litre 16v Turbo lump is common and some push 800bhp. There's a few mental ones on spain pushing 1200bhp from the same 2 litre engine, they are drag cars though.

Sub 3 seconds to 60mph is easy for these once tuned to a decent level









Not to mension the sexy new Focus RS


----------



## C.Jackson

I really need to build a new rig.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How's shift's physics? Is it any realistic at all?

AOC


----------



## Radiix

Counter Strike:Condition Zero


----------



## NrGx

Batman










_Scarecrow: Where are youuu?_


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Counter Strike:Condition Zero










Uh... Boomer lol?


----------



## Swiftes

Maxed out, 8XAA, 16XAF, runs like butter!


----------



## 856Media

AE86 Corolla in Shift.

YUSSS


----------



## NrGx

Heroes of Newerth










_You know he dead._


----------



## Bartmasta

Heroes of Newerth


----------



## ljason8eg

Some daytona testing


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

*856Media* Nice ride and visuals.

I thought these 2 look funny


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis Warhead/Benchmarks/Blue Sky Mod. I like this mod, but a little too bright at times, doesn't seem like 2.0 is coming.


----------



## LegendaryC

Test drive: Unlimited


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

LegendaryC what FPS do you get in TDU and what settings are you running it on?

(resize to 1024x640)


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


LegendaryC what FPS do you get in TDU and what settings are you running it on?


High, HDR, 4xAA at 1024 x 768 and I get anywhere from 55 FPS to 75 FPS according to xfire.


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till legendaryu2k*


crysis warhead/benchmarks/blue sky mod. I like this mod, but a little too bright at times, doesn't seem like 2.0 is coming.



































ya! Get r legend! GET SOME MUTHER FERKER


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr.derp*


ya! Get r legend! GET SOME MUTHER FERKER


What??


----------



## mr.derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


What??










What do you mean what? I was totally pumped for legendary.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
High, HDR, 4xAA at 1024 x 768 and I get anywhere from 55 FPS to 75 FPS according to xfire.

Thats awesome, you should be fine at 1280x1024 tho. I am getting at 1280x1024 AAX4, NO HDR, high settings, around 30-45.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr.derp* 
ya! Get r legend! GET SOME MUTHER FERKER

Um yea i think, thanks. PCIE is the bomb, PCI sucks.








Too bad i didn't listen to everyone back in 2005 lol Now i see what everyone was talking about dude.


----------



## awdrifter

RE5

The gattling gun rocks. It has unlimited ammo and does a **** load of damage.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yeah, I have the gattling gun for Chris, but it just feels so over powered that I decided not to use it. I prefer going as Sheva and just using the bow as a weapon.


----------



## awdrifter

Yea, it is over powered. Even in hard mode I killed the first boss without even using the incenerator. Just gattling gun it to death.


----------



## philhalo66

lol I've got a thing for zoey 


















Resident evil 5








8600GT FAIL








unreal tournament 3








call of duty rag-doll FAIL


----------



## [email protected]'D

NFS:Shift bugatti killer


----------



## awdrifter

Contains scenes from the final battle.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## Radiix

*Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory Co-op*


----------



## aph

Crysis...... got this going at about 40 fps with my custom config


----------



## TnB= Gir

EDIT: For some reason, it doesn't want to work in full size. Hmm.


----------



## headcracker

Re-sized from 1080p , PicturePush not working :/


----------



## TnB= Gir

That's the same thing it did to my screenshot headcracker. Only shows a little bit of the screenshot, and the rest is blank.


----------



## Unstableiser

Thank-god. Mine were going tits up too.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That's the same thing it did to my screenshot headcracker. Only shows a little bit of the screenshot, and the rest is blank.

yeah :/ what the hell is up with that :/


----------



## aph

I'm a photographer


----------



## TRELOXELO

BATMAN - Arkham Asylum

Awesome game!!!!!!!


----------



## Radiix

Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory Co-op


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Vanorge

so far aion is pretty cool.


----------



## zelix

so far aion is pretty cool.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Let's see if picturepush is working again yet...





EDIT: Well, 2 working images out of 4 isn't so bad...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

L4d(online play) and crysis shots


----------



## Radiix

*TheBall - A puzzle based Unreal Tournament 3 mod*


----------



## 856Media

If anyone wants the NFS: Shift Money Trainer, I got it. www.856media.com/nfstrainer.zip

Not a screen shot, but I have capture footage.


----------



## fraudbrand




----------



## Section-9

*L.U.R.K. - STALKER mod*


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]'D* 
NFS:Shift bugatti killer


















something i REALLY hated when i tried out shift, i'm a sim racer, so, in the pre-lap at the start of the game, i got immediately pro all around and hard AI

problem is, some ****** left speed sensitive steering on along with the racing*cough*noob*cough*line and there is no way to turn them off
there is also no way to quit the game from the pause menu... driving is fine until the AI rams you into the wall for passing them on hard


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
something i REALLY hated when i tried out shift, i'm a sim racer, so, in the pre-lap at the start of the game, i got immediately pro all around and hard AI

problem is, some ****** left speed sensitive steering on along with the racing*cough*noob*cough*line and there is no way to turn them off
there is also no way to quit the game from the pause menu... driving is fine until the AI rams you into the wall for passing them on hard

The racing drive line can be turned off in HUD.

The speed sensitive, under Driving (Don't know how's the menu in English)

And I play on medium, but just because makes me nut to be out of the track on the first corner because somebody forgot to touch it's brakes.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
The racing drive line can be turned off in HUD.

The speed sensitive, under Driving (Don't know how's the menu in English)

And I play on medium, but just because makes me nut to be out of the track on the first corner because somebody forgot to touch it's brakes.

you can't change it ingame nor on the pause menu :| only main, and the game didn't give me the choice to turn it off because it went straight from loading to the race after i took care of the practise... i just need to race more with AI on hard to know what to expect


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
you can't change it ingame nor on the pause menu :| only main, and the game didn't give me the choice to turn it off because it went straight from loading to the race after i took care of the practise... i just need to race more with AI on hard to know what to expect

I can turn in on and off in-game... Are you sure?


----------



## Section-9

*L.U.R.K. mod*


----------



## Hanjin

Some Good Old TDU


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
I can turn in on and off in-game... Are you sure?

only options there are audio and video, no such thing as controls


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hanjin* 
Some Good Old TDU





































i need to reinstall TDU


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i need to reinstall TDU

I bought it on box 360 & PC









Still play it quite often, nothing better than hitting the freeway in my Koenigsegg with a few strangers


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I bought it on box 360 & PC









Still play it quite often, nothing better than hitting the freeway in my Koenigsegg with a few strangers









i had a thing for drifting mercedes cars in the middle of traffic jams


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i had a thing for drifting mercedes cars in the middle of traffic jams









I used to lose drifting the old muscle cars around a certain roundabout, providing some idiot wouldn't drive into your way, beeping his horn for a race









Good fun though!


----------



## 856Media

I am now 'acquiring' TDU. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *856Media* 
I am now 'acquiring' TDU. I'll have to check this out.

It's not as fun with an 'acquired' version as you must play offline :-\\ Cops chase you constantly, it's a headwreck!

Online is the way to go. Still a few people playing!


----------



## TnB= Gir

EDIT: Ugh, I wish picturepush would fix itself sometime soon.


----------



## illidan

NFS: Shift


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
EDIT: Ugh, I wish picturepush would fix itself sometime soon.

it's been workin fine for me Gir


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
it's been workin fine for me Gir









It's been going crazy for me the past few days. I'll give it another go.







EDIT: See? The last two pics are cut off.


----------



## Radiix

All of them seem to be cut off for me, odd.


----------



## kkbob33

Just don't use picture push huh


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Just don't use picture push huh









Where else am I supposed to go to upload full res PNG's? I hate yucky jpegs.


----------



## awdrifter

Use bayimg.org they allow PNG.


----------



## illidan

or kttns.org


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Where else am I supposed to go to upload full res PNG's? I hate yucky jpegs.









I just use imageshack with jpg. It is only a forum after all. Besides, the image is auto-shrunk now


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Where else am I supposed to go to upload full res PNG's? I hate yucky jpegs.









I use picturepush. They don't give you a ton of space but it's plenty for some screenshots.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey, it's finally working again!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Hey, it's finally working again!



]



LOL nice pic!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


LOL nice pic!


----------



## indianajonze

sorry but what game is that? i know it says resident evil 5 but it looks like a fighting game like tekken


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indianajonze*


sorry but what game is that? i know it says resident evil 5 but it looks like a fighting game like tekken


Haha, if you stun an enemy, you can do "finisher" style moves.

Here are some throat slashers.


----------



## Vlasov_581

money shots Gir


----------



## ToxicAdam

*Risen*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

All resize from 1280x1024


----------



## philhalo66

best game in 1996 IMO


----------



## Unstableiser

Name of the game please.


----------



## kkbob33

resident evil....cmon!!!!


----------



## Section-9

*STALKER complete 2009 mod v1.4*


----------



## mfb412

download link please


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
download link please









http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-co...2009/downloads


----------



## mfb412

thanks


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
resident evil....cmon!!!!

hmm i cant tell if that's sarcasm or not


----------



## headcracker

Looks better on youtube in HD


----------



## /Ben

Damn that game is fake ( not graphics wise )...


----------



## TheScOuT

Gave Batman a try today. Got the demo from Steam.

OMG...this game rules!


----------



## Unstableiser

I've never played or seen Resident Evil before, accept the few ss in here.


----------



## kimosabi

IL-2

Flak got the best of me this time.


----------



## Vanorge

aion


----------



## TnB= Gir

Gotta love Jill's face.


----------



## BBB89




----------



## Unstableiser

The new version looks wrong. lol.


----------



## BBB89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
The new version looks wrong. lol.

Yeah, it looks cheap.. its got voice acting tho, so its worth it.


----------



## biatchi




----------



## Unstableiser

Look at the time


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Radiix

No One Lives Forever 2


----------



## kkbob33

Never heard of No One Lives Forever. When did that come out?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Never heard of No One Lives Forever. When did that come out?

It came out in 2002.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Vlasov_581

well.....after lots of patience i got physx working on my rig.....decided to try this game......there are actually quiet a few changes when it's enabled......kinda makes the game a little more enjoyable


----------



## ToxicAdam

*Risen*


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
No One Lives Forever 2

http://i33.tinypic.com/10z441e.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/281g3gw.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/29fbmhc.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/sp911h.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/23w4f4k.jpg

Ahh, good times, good times. Fun, funny game.


----------



## Unstableiser

I loved the NLF games









How about you?


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis Warhead blue sky mod all gamer settings.


----------



## l337sft

I love this game


----------



## Radiix

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising - Night Raid


----------



## mfb412

it looks one hell of alot like CoD 4


----------



## [Teh Root]

It is definitely NOT CoD4. You take a bullet your basically dead. You don't get health, overpowered weapons, cheaters, laggy servers and noobs. It's totally different.


----------



## mfb412

i meant on looks, i know how the game plays, it's just the looks that make it seem


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## mfb412

TF2


----------



## KClaisse

Gotta make some monies to pay my monthly subscription. <3 EVE Online because you can pay with in-game currency.

Navy Issue Megathron is such a beautiful ship. I am so mad that they are changing the color scheme in the next expansion to this crappy green/grey camo. Looks dog ugly imo.

edit: Bah stupid tinypic resized mah image.


----------



## A Russian :D

company of heroes

M8 greyhound mine ftw









Bombing run









Effects of arty









Advance


----------



## Radiix

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising


----------



## awdrifter

NFS Shift


----------



## Gabkicks

nice vid hachiroku is such secksy car i saw a yellow one a few days ago and I'm gonna recreate it ingame







my lap times are slower w/ some of the cars after installing the skmod. I havent really gotten a chance to sit down yet w/ the game.Do any of these mods get rid of the lag when using manual clutch/manual shifting?


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
nice vid hachiroku is such secksy car i saw a yellow one a few days ago and I'm gonna recreate it ingame







my lap times are slower w/ some of the cars after installing the skmod. I havent really gotten a chance to sit down yet w/ the game.Do any of these mods get rid of the lag when using manual clutch/manual shifting?

My lap times are slower after the SK Mod too. Mainly the cars understeer more in the corneres. I used to be able to get gold on all the time trials, but now I'm struggling on to get silver. But that's only for a problem for the races where they provide you with a car, on the races that you can use your own can just adjust the setup a little to get rid of the understeer. I love the Reventon now.


----------



## TestECull

here's three more screenshots in Fallout 3, using several new mods. The big big-ugly is part of an eh mod, not of MMM(Tho I'm considering putting it in), and I'm using Fellout now.









Umm....that's going to make a hell of a mess when it decomp's.










Eheheheh...yeah. It spazzed when it died.










That's better. :O It's huge!


----------



## Fusion Racing

OF Dragon Rising:




























Render of my 308 and helmet skins from GTR Evo:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
OF Dragon Rising:




























Stop teasing me, all because i haven't got my copy yet









I'm still waiting for mine to arrive in the mail, i'm getting sick of waiting


----------



## mfb412

i LOVE that 308


----------



## TestECull

lol Peugot. Personally, if I were looking at a FWD hatchback for racing, I'd go with either last-gen Civic SI or Golf GTI. But I'm strange.


----------



## awdrifter

Check out the torque.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

man that car looks dumb


----------



## awdrifter

For some reason the ride height is cranked up when you're viewing it in garage. As you can see in the vid, it looks a lot better when the car is dropped.


----------



## Capwn

cant delete posts??? or am i dumb.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Remember to post the name of the game folks.


----------



## Capwn

1080p (altho screenies arent







) highest setttings.

Call of Duty World at War








Left 4 Dead


----------



## TnB= Gir

Thanks.


----------



## carayan

Assasins Creed:








:









lolwut:


----------



## Section-9

*STALKER* - _L.U.R.K. mod_


----------



## 666_Pounder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


TF2


























[TBR] S4 2fort 24/7?!

I've been a TBR Senior Admin/member for over 3 years now. Odd screens with other members in lol.


----------



## TnB= Gir

This one is creepy. Looks like he's staring right at you.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *666_Pounder*


[TBR] S4 2fort 24/7?!

I've been a TBR Senior Admin/member for over 3 years now. Odd screens with other members in lol.


Yep, S4 mate









I'm Fishy.Eyes over at the forums, never expected to see a TBR admin here, and those screens are are a couple months old


----------



## 666_Pounder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Yep, S4 mate








I'm Fishy.Eyes over at the forums, never expected to see a TBR admin here, and those screens are are a couple months old









Ah yeah, I've seen you about on the forums.

I don't actually really play on S4 at all which is why you haven't seen me in game









On topic-










Old TF2 Screenie.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## yellowtoblerone

it wasn't me


----------



## biatchi

Nice GTA Screenies


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SOF 3


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
snipped age of conan screens[/IMG]

hey what server are you on? can you comment on the population please


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
SOF 3









Dude there's not really any jaggies in that screenie, you feeling ok?


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Dude there's not really any jaggies in that screenie, you feeling ok?










Well there aren't any AA options in SOF3, but in the ATI CP, i have AAA set on quality, i guess it helps i guess. Runs like butter too, 50-83fps.















Multiplayer sucks hard tho haha


----------



## kkbob33

sof3? Soldier of Fortune 3???? Looks prett nice with the DOF


----------



## Dark-Asylum

too bad they spent way too much time crafting their engine and not the gameplay, lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
hey what server are you on? can you comment on the population please

Cimmeria RP-PVP, once the most/2nd most populated pvp server, now is a ghost town compared too just few months ago. FC reallyy screwed the pooch with 1.05 and subsequent patches or lack thereof.

I would not recommend a return to the game until the new 1.06 patch comes out, or until the expansion comes out.


----------



## Radiix

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## japan1

BBQ gone wrong somewhat.


----------



## Alwinp

INCOMMING!


----------



## mfb412

World in conflict, brilliant game


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Thread bump


----------



## TRELOXELO

Fifa 10
...nice game but...i think something is missing.....


----------



## mfb412

I'll tell you what's missing, a game engine that _wasn't_ made in 2004


----------



## japan1

Perfect landing....


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*


Fifa 10
...nice game but...i think something is missing.....











Fun.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Kitarist

LoL


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2, Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising and Killing Floor.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

GTA IV


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## TnB= Gir

I found this super over powered sniper rifle. Shot a bandit in the face on the ground, but look how far up his brain bits flew!


----------



## phurtive

Far Cry


----------



## almighty15

F.E.A.R

Maxxed, 1920x1080, 12x Edge Detect AA + 12x TSSAA



















Just look how smooth those polygon edges are


----------



## Argorn5757

Army of One (game i made in a week at computer camp a few years back)

has 5 levels, 2 multiplayer maps, and loads of good times!

lol


----------



## KClaisse

I decided to peek in the test server just now to see what was going on, and I was greeted with many gifts when I logged in







. First, my new poop issue megathron:









I really can't believe they changed the color scheme to this







. The old black version was awesome.

And some fun in the new improved gallente comet. Haven't flown one on TQ but now I'm thinking about getting one. This little ship is FAST!










Aside from the new ship changes in the next release, they are upping the graphics a bit. The main change I see now is the new stars/sky. Really nice looking.

Those pics all have forced 4xAA.


----------



## Radiix

*Borderlands
*


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Threefeet

Man I can't wait to play Borderlands







How does it run, performance wise?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *threefeet*


man i can't wait to play borderlands :d how does it run, performance wise?


+1


----------



## Xombie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phurtive*


Far Cry




















I'm on that level!

Btw, Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising looks sick... is it out yet?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:

Btw, Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising looks sick... is it out yet?
Uhm, its out for a while now. And except the "sick looks" you wont be seeing much else.
The game is (currently) not worth the money.

Serveral threads out here explain why, better read them if you want more info on that.


----------



## L3gacy




----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xombie*


I'm on that level!

Btw, Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising looks sick... is it out yet?


been out for a week or two bro


----------



## Radiix

*Borderlands*


----------



## biatchi

What's the deal with the jaggies


----------



## ACM

NFS - SHIFT

AE86 Mini-Montage


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Radiix

Borderlands


----------



## ACM

I needa get borderlands.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Fusion Racing

iRacing:










Couple of renders of a GTR Evo skin.


----------



## Vostro

What are you making those renders with?? Very Awesome!


----------



## KClaisse

Man I've been playing borderlands for hours and hours now and im only level 20, and its taking for EVER to get passed lol. I think im very unlucky with the drops. The strongest shield I've found so far is a fire resistant shield that 175/50. Everything else is so expensive at these levels its almost impossible to buy anything worth while.

Also, anyone know how far the levels go in this game? Like what the max is?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
Man I've been playing borderlands for hours and hours now and im only level 20, and its taking for EVER to get passed lol. I think im very unlucky with the drops. The strongest shield I've found so far is a fire resistant shield that 175/50. Everything else is so expensive at these levels its almost impossible to buy anything worth while.

Also, anyone know how far the levels go in this game? Like what the max is?

Max level is 50. There's a whole thread dedicated to Borderlands in this section by the way, everything you'd need is in there


----------



## Abiosis

*Left 4 Dead*









_Nude Zoey mod...[censored]

but it's buggy with "Crash Course" installed_


----------



## ACM

I remember when i had that mod (hehe), there are like 7 different versions.

played fallout 3 for about 4 hours today forgot to take screens.


----------



## mfb412

L4D2 demo (expert, when the hordes + specials come, they're a real PITA), max @ 1680x1050 4XAA 4XAF, constant 150+FPS


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
What are you making those renders with?? Very Awesome!

Deep Exploration 6.


----------



## halifax1




----------



## gamerfelipe

Nice halifax, is that the L4D2 demo?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamerfelipe*


Nice halifax, is that the L4D2 demo?


i posted more screens from the exact same game a few posts up with the game name, did you not read it?


----------



## xtascox

L4D2 demo is currently downloading. I'll post some screens tonight to add to the mix


----------



## Radiix

*Borderlands and Stalker:SoC*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SF4 Benchmark/4670 1gb gddr3


----------



## biatchi




----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


SF4 Benchmark/4670 1gb gddr3


Now get a better monitor so that 4780 will make itself usefull.

Oh and, aren't all 4870's made with ddr5 memory?


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Now get a better monitor so that 4780 will make itself usefull.

Oh and, aren't all 4870's made with ddr5 memory?


Hey, guy. His system specs clearly say *4670*. It even says HD 4600 series in the screenshots.

lrn2read.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


SF4 Benchmark/4670 1gb gddr3











holy mother of thunderthighs batman


----------



## xtascox

I think that van could use some color


----------



## kkbob33

Pretty nice improvement over the original graphics and the game is as good as ever. Thses are just from the opening scenes. I will get more later when I have some more time to play.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*


holy mother of thunderthighs batman


real life not so much


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
real life not so much










LMAO thats nasty


----------



## Dark-Asylum

very nice, they're starting to actually put the FN SCAR in many of the new fps games coming out


----------



## kkbob33

I am much further than this but forgot to take SS as I went. Next time I play I will turn on the 1 SS every 10 sec option in fraps


----------



## Radiix

*Borderlands*


----------



## biatchi

I had me a little lol


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

KI2


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


KI2


Flash Back!!


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
KI2









Uuuuuuuuuultraaa Combooooow!!!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Timeshift Max Settings , i deleted the crysis photos, stupid blur effects is getting on my nerves, i will do some more benchmarks later


----------



## Abiosis

*SAW*


----------



## Arrowslinger

This is my only major game TheHunter

One of my fave screens from the game


----------



## Syrillian

Wowzers!

That is nice.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis Benchmarks, 1280x720, AAX2, all high settings, AAA(CCC) DX9, Vsync on. 
Avarage 35-60 frames easily.


----------



## Radiix

Left 4 Dead 2 Demo & STALKER:SOC


----------



## Abiosis

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed Ultimate Sith Edition*


----------



## TnB= Gir

I <3 Space


----------



## Blooddrunk




----------



## TnB= Gir

*Stalking my prey...
*


*GOTCHA!*


----------



## Dark-Asylum




----------



## yellowtoblerone

The game doesn't even load anymore.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 









The game doesn't even load anymore.

Why not? Is it over?


----------



## sxyadii

*Call Of Duty - World At War*


----------



## philhalo66

*LEFT 4 DEAD 2*

Left 4 Dead 2 new gore system


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arrowslinger*


This is my only major game TheHunter

One of my fave screens from the game



















Hey nice game! What do you have to do in it? Is it a stealthy hunter game?


----------



## fireman

Quote:


Originally Posted by */Ben* 
Hey nice game! What do you have to do in it? Is it a stealthy hunter game?

I'm assuming it's that game where you're a hunter and you shoot deer and other animals trying to be stealthy.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireman*


I'm assuming it's that game where you're a hunter and you shoot deer and other animals trying to be stealthy.


Yup thats it. I tried it and it was a pretty game but IMO very boring.


----------



## Tohdman

Oh my god yes thanks you TnB= Gir!


----------



## [Teh Root]

Grand Theft Auto 4


Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising


----------



## Radiix

STALKER: SOC w/ LURK mod.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


Oh my god yes thanks you TnB= Gir!


I haven't the slightest idea what I did, but you are quite welcome!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## FSF-Foxhound

hooo GTA IV time


----------



## kkbob33

Why no AA on GTA 4? 2 GTX 275 should handle AA no?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

there isn't any AA built into GTA IV, and I can't force it for some reason. (with Nhancer)


----------



## illidan

*NFS Shift*

Skyline Works Black


----------



## -Inferno

How did you get first person in GTA4? Is it a mod?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-Inferno* 
How did you get first person in GTA4? Is it a mod?


yep

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=398667


----------



## headcracker




----------



## kkbob33

That MOD has some beautiful terrain. nice shots


----------



## Monkmachine

Some Screens from a GTR Evo league race


----------



## mfb412

call me nuts but i don't really like racing at brands hatch, i can never get a proper set-up done...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis all high settings 1280x720.


----------



## sxyadii

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 Demo Screenshot*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


That MOD has some beautiful terrain. nice shots










yeah its a pretty gorgeous mod for sure, just wish their was some enemy's to shoot, would make it so much better.


----------



## jlchavis0844

Crysis Harbor 1680x1050 Very high / xconfig


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


yeah its a pretty gorgeous mod for sure, just wish their was some enemy's to shoot, would make it so much better.


There is nobody to kill in it? Whats the point of holding a gun


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I think this thread has more crysis screenshots than any other game.










'ratatatat datataa tatata ratata'


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


There is nobody to kill in it? Whats the point of holding a gun










to practice your fruit killing skills


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I think this thread has more crysis screenshots than any other game.


Well Crysis is the best looking game on the planet lol


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


There is nobody to kill in it? Whats the point of holding a gun










exactly what i was thinking lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


to practice your fruit killing skills


has to be the answer, why else ?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Foxhound, You got a site with GTA4 mods on it?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Foxhound, You got a site with GTA4 mods on it?


I just use GTA forums, basically where all the mods are created from. They post their mods on GTA garage, and whatnot.

http://www.gtaforums.com

http://www.gtagarage.com/

http://www.thegtaplace.com

there is one great German site but I forgot what It was called. They have awesome mods.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Foxhound, You got a site with GTA4 mods on it?


He posted link to one of the mods just after his recent screenshots.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ok guys, where am I in ArmA 2? (in real life)


----------



## kkbob33

No clue. Arma 2 has some pretty decent graphics though huh


----------



## Sukach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


ok guys, where am I in ArmA 2? (in real life)


Area 51. That looks pretty damn good.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


ok guys, where am I in ArmA 2? (in real life)


no clue so going to have a wild guess, Area 51 ?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

yes it's area 51 as Sukach said.










some more GTA IV stuff


----------



## headcracker

wow can't believe i guessed Ares 51 Right rofl


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

nothing out of the ordinary here folks.. just gta iv


----------



## caraboose

FSX in a 747-400


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Nice. Is that the stock 747?

anyway





pmdg 747


----------



## sp4wners

Here the game I actually playing - RailWorks. I just love train simulators







And here are the screenshots of route I'm actually building.


----------



## sp4wners




----------



## yellowtoblerone

What gmae is that?


----------



## kkbob33

I'm guessing Railroad Tycoon.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
to practice your fruit killing skills

Nice! Your fruit killing skills are remarkable!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Nice! Your fruit killing skills are remarkable!





















ah 
yes


----------



## whocarez

Oh yea....


----------



## /Ben

_Edit: Nevermind._


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Some AOC:


----------



## jlchavis0844

The infamous Airport Scene in MF2.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jlchavis0844*


The infamous Airport Scene in MF2.











Kill a bunch of civilians huh?


----------



## Alwinp

Wow, did they finally add blood to the game?

Or is it just that mission?


----------



## mrfajita

When two arms is just not enough


----------



## headcracker




----------



## CorporalAris

The story mode is actually VERY VERY intense. And the multiplayer is a lot of fun, granted, I own the Xbox one, so Dedicated servers or not, it didn;t matter.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Modern Warfare 2


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I have actually tried it








not my own, granted, but i did on the 360
PS he wrote MF2, not MW2, hence, Modern Fail 2

owned


----------



## yellowtoblerone

aoc


----------



## nepas




----------



## LegendaryC

Good Ol' Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Press 2. A chanter says, "What?" for PROFIT


----------



## nathris

Zelda: Windwaker










Yes this is in the right section!


----------



## stevo1663

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
Good Ol' Call of Duty 4.

Did the bridge survive?


----------



## neurolysis

Used this as a desktop a while ago, it's cp_labor, one of my favourite customs in TF2 aside from cp_freight and some others


















Should be 1920 x 1200 but TP downsizes it


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 


















Good Ol' Call of Duty 4.

i have to get that game for PC.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some random screenshots:
Bioshock dx10 max settings

























GTA IV face palm lol









The Protector


----------



## bruestle2

Eve Online

































This stargate always reminded me of Freespace 2


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Eve looks great.
Dark times in aoc


----------



## Fusion Racing

This cracked me up when I saw it:


----------



## nepas

*INCOMING!!*
And some spoilers for those who have not played the single player yet.




































































































EDIT:Why cant I hide them using spoiler tags?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Not a spoiler for me, but, Com'on! (for the other folks). How long did it take you to finish it?

Those are some of the most epic moments in the game. I wish you didin't do it lol.

aoc again


























He got one!

I can't get over how pretty this game is:


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

MW2


----------



## TnB= Gir

What's up with the crappy textures and lack of AA?







You have more than enough power to run it.

Also: you might want to take down the first screenshot or edit it. There's a curse word in the text chat.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
What's up with the crappy textures and lack of AA?







You have more than enough power to run it.

Also: you might want to take down the first screenshot or edit it. There's a curse word in the text chat.

Hehe, that's from my MBP - 9600M









I have some screenies from my rig, and I'll upload them later.
And crap about the kid saying that, I'm going to go edit the pic.

EDIT: Shopped the word out.


----------



## spixel

rawr


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spixel* 









rawr

Still playing CoD4 huh?








What a great game.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spixel* 









rawr

Textures look really, really, terrible


----------



## gtsteviiee

cant get past the part where u drive into the airplaneee ><..


----------



## mfb412

like... he's all on low, but... look at the FPS








he has a point in having it lowered, its better for enemy spotting and more FPS are only better tbh


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
like... he's all on low, but... look at the FPS








he has a point in having it lowered, its better for enemy spotting and more FPS are only better tbh

I played WAY better on my native res and AA with decent textures then looking through all the pixels trying to find a helmet with lower settings.

No offensive, but I fail to see the usefullness of lower settings aside of fps increase, but my rig can run it totally fine with highest settings. and as long as its higher then 60 its not gonna make any difference.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
I played WAY better on my native res and AA with decent textures then looking through all the pixels trying to find a helmet with lower settings.

No offensive, but I fail to see the usefullness of lower settings aside of fps increase, but my rig can run it totally fine with highest settings. and as long as its higher then 60 its not gonna make any difference.

i know, i play like that too, except without filters (performance is bad with AA)


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
I played WAY better on my native res and AA with decent textures then looking through all the pixels trying to find a helmet with lower settings.

No offensive, but I fail to see the usefullness of lower settings aside of fps increase, but my rig can run it totally fine with highest settings. and as long as its higher then 60 its not gonna make any difference.

60FPS ? cod4 uses a modded quake engine, and just as quake runs best at 125 fps cod4 is the same, 125fps is its sweet spot so yes you will notice a difference after 60fps.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

aoc
gameplay sometimes is iffy but can't' argue with that graphics.


----------



## sxyadii

Few Crysis Warhead screenshot...


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Isn't soap cold? He should wear a hat.


----------



## jlchavis0844

Me downloading the L4D2 demo. tick tock.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

aoc again. looking greatttt


----------



## Abiosis

_*MW2*

Great game as well..._


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


aoc
gameplay sometimes is iffy but can't' argue with that graphics.











Graphics are always short lived.

In the end gameplay always reigns supreme.


----------



## NCspecV81

mine looks funny. o.0 I have graphical glitches! HELP!


----------



## heelsparky0501

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


mine looks funny. o.0 I have graphical glitches! HELP!











haxor!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lul


----------



## [email protected]'D

MW2 MP - re-sized

I thought it looked nice










burger anyone?


----------



## bluebunny

played a little BF2 today was fun


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
This cracked me up when I saw it:










wth, is that part of the Care-package they send you?


----------



## Nelson2011

lol


----------



## xtascox




----------



## Console-hater

Anyone with L4D2?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
mine looks funny. o.0 I have graphical glitches! HELP!










i like how the glitch shows where your enemies are


----------



## kkbob33

LOL nice hacks


----------



## benyu

hacking in call of duty?? sad...


----------



## japan1

Its not exactly a difficult game online is it


----------



## TnB= Gir

Pretty good graphics, but that's to be expected from the Dunia engine. Definitely not the best, but at least it isn't a simple port.

Gameplay is pretty much Lost Planet, plus a teeny tiny RPG layer. Seems like it might be enough to tide me over until Capcom releases the Lost Planet 2 PC version.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
played a little BF2 today was fun

















gotdamn i love BF2, still play it more than most other games (shame i can't get the L96A1/SCAR-L/G36-E/PKM, because stupid special forces won't install so i can't get those weapons







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benyu* 
hacking in call of duty?? sad...

never needed to hack and my scores are probably higher than his *facepalm*
















































































I'm not a spray-n-prayer, i don't camp, nor use martyrdom, juggernaut or anything like that, i'm a precision run-n-gunner.

i don't like bragging, and i'm not doing it, but it just goes to show just HOW unnecessary hacking is in a game like call of duty


----------



## Dark-Asylum

i honestly wish people would stop thinking that people "hack"(aka use third party cheats) just to get a good score


----------



## Spooooon!!!

soon I will dump a massive amount of l4d2 epic moment screenshots


----------



## KClaisse

I just picked up my new kronos yesterday. Isn't it beautiful <3


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benyu* 
hacking in call of duty?? sad...

Very


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
i honestly wish people would stop thinking that people "hack"(aka use third party cheats) just to get a good score

what other purpose is there, lulz?
let's face it here, most cheaters can't play worth a crap when they turn their aimbot off


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
what other purpose is there, lulz?
let's face it here, most cheaters can't play worth a crap when they turn their aimbot off

cause they do it mainly to annoy people. the high score is just a result of them pissing off the entire server. do you honestly think the mindset of a cheater is: "man..i really suck at this game, i need to go into a game and use a cheat and then use a cheat which basically just nullifies my score because i didn't obtain it honestly"...no, they do it so people start whining and crying on voice and yell for admin and make other people rage quit


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

If you think every cheater does it for that reason, then your silly.

I Find it far more amusing that IWnet claims it can prevent it from happening, and it think that was more the point of posting with "MY GAEM LOOK FUNNY LUL"


----------



## SLeeZeY

Fresh from the slightly burnt 4670.


----------



## kkbob33

Finished Butcher Bay. Now I'm onto Dark Athena. Graphics are actually pretty impressive.


----------



## Radiix

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## halifax1

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

I found this extremely funny that the guy died this way, lol.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead or Alive 2 w/ nullDC

Virtual-On : OT

Soul Calibur

AA made the sound go out of sync, so, yeah.


----------



## sxyadii




----------



## jimwest

NBA 2k10. Only 20 bucks on Steam, totally worth it.
Started season mode w/ fantasy draft. Kobe on the Nuggets lol


----------



## ljason8eg

Diggin' for a truck win in the #2 truck last night.


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## gtsteviiee

wow *** thats runescape? i havent played that game since i was in 5th grade o.o


----------



## NCspecV81

=o\\ need some help on getting the textures and lighting to work guys...


----------



## Unstableiser

Yeah, Runescape is probably still the best game out atm


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

working on midtown for my city in sim city 4.. (on it's own "city plate").










i had a nuclear accident.. I had a few vaults and bunkers (







). But sadly, they're not functional. I got the power and water up about 50 years later when the radiation was mostly gone, and now 70,000 people are there.










I've got about 2+ million people.. that turnpike is going to that big area towards the left bottom corner.

edit:

Oh damn, I put "shrood" instead of Schrute.


----------



## NCspecV81

FINALLY got it working right after reading something else!


----------



## Blk

MW2


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


*Rules for this thread:*
1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


Not trying to be rude, just a reminder.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


FINALLY got it working right after reading something else!











lmao, L4D2 crew on NoMercy?


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Not trying to be rude, just a reminder.


Ops, forgot it.

Done


----------



## Radiix

Left 4 Dead 2

20 Survivors server mod


----------



## Korben

*Modern Warfare 2*


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## mfb412

tf2


----------



## Dark-Asylum

these next 2 are gross, the spitter has a whale tail riding up her pants


----------



## Kitarist

Zombies!!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

TRU Max


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

is it me or does the aspect ratio look messed up in that pic?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*












That's not running on your sig rig is it? It looks like Condition Zero...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Well it's a console port, what are ya gona do. I was checking out the background and other areas in detail and my gosh it looks like crap.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


That's not running on your sig rig is it? It looks like Condition Zero...


ugh god imagine CS being able to carry 5 frags. rofl


----------



## Arganius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


Finished Butcher Bay. Now I'm onto Dark Athena. Graphics are actually pretty impressive.








































One the greatest games ever. A lot of depth that they put in the story and characters. Everything in that game works together so well.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

game seems interesting from the demo...


----------



## Bartmasta

dragon age


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

ROFL


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*




ROFL


game? read the first page of the thread dude.

edit:
ArmA 2 Vietnam The Experience mod


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Definitely picking this up, i really enjoyed the demo.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## bruestle2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
I just picked up my new kronos yesterday. Isn't it beautiful <3










Wana pvp with that big 'ol expensive ship there?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

GTR evo










Dawn of War II




























FO3


----------



## mfb412

Tri screen = drool


----------



## FragaGeddon

Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## japan1

Mario Sunshine with some nice forced AA


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 






You liking that game> I thought the game was boring as hell. The combat system is flawed IMO. Cant wait for GOW 3.


----------



## Radiix

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## MIGhunter

I don't know how to do the image resize here.

*Final Fantasy XI online*


----------



## tylerand

Yay, old games! The only type my computer can handle -_-.


----------



## mfb412

FEAR may be old but it is still an awesome game


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Flatout Ultimate Carnage 1280X720 Max Settings with Full AA(resize to 1024x576)


----------



## Unstableiser

Really getting into this... Definitely the best game I've ever played... No more need for crappy FPS or RTS for me, I've already spent 50 hours on it in 5 days


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Really getting into this... Definitely the best game I've ever played... No more need for crappy FPS or RTS for me, I've already spent 50 hours on it in 5 days









Is there sarcasm in there because Im not picking it up no matter how hard I try...


----------



## dizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
I don't know how to do the image resize here.

*Final Fantasy XI online*









You still play dude? ^^


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
You still play dude? ^^

Ya, I'm on leviathan server. Been playing since ps2 release.


----------



## dizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Ya, I'm on leviathan server. Been playing since ps2 release.


Yeah I know, you don't remember me? I quit a while back, threw all my **** away.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Unstableiser

Er.. no sarcasm lol, why would I be playing it >.< It's not what people say it is... you can do pretty cool stuff, you even have to mine and cut down trees just to get your stuff.. or you can buy things. Very clever


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


*Dragon Age pics*


How is that game? I've been looking at getting it and it's been getting stellar reviews so far.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


Yeah I know, you don't remember me? I quit a while back, threw all my **** away.


That narrows it down to 1/2 the ppl that played.


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
That narrows it down to 1/2 the ppl that played.

Another Leviathan server player here, Cjskater (might remember me), I seem to remember a MNK named Dizz.... not sure if that's him though.

---------------------------------

Edit: The only screenshot on my computer, to keep on topic... not even a good one considering I was only showing a friend on MSN.







Sorry to anybody expecting something.









Was during the process of getting raped (start of the fight even). Definitely not wise to fight that dragon unprepared. Came back later and won the first try though. ;x

Edit 2: Found 2 more surprisngly...









And then Alistair stealing my awesome kill-shot...








I'm quite aware my armor is all messed up btw, it only does it to my char (Females I suppose).


----------



## yellowtoblerone

That DA origin pic looks great! I actually thought: wow, what game is that until I realized what it was. My AoC name is alistair. Is that who you are too?


----------



## mfb412

-100? what the christ?


----------



## hooah212002

I'll upload some more war pics. I'm at work and thought I had more SS's in my photobucket account.

My M33 Guan, Monoxide:


----------



## minus.fireal




----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


-100? what the christ?


You get -100 for friendly fire in game types where it's allowed.


----------



## gamerfelipe

minus, is that Morrigan in heavy armor? lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


FEAR may be old but it is still an awesome game










srsly, FEAR was a great game!! Still looks good!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Sgtbash

Dirt 2


----------



## mfb412

DIRT 2







looks awesome, alot less Bloomy than the 1st too.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

modern warfare 2 MP

not the best i got, but I think i did pretty good on this


----------



## Dark-Asylum

scoreboards are boringg


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I can tell you're just jealous.

Beat this...










...Lag


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

haha nice K/D ratio


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

modern warfare 2 inbound


----------



## Zippy476

Such a great looking game, cannot wait to get my new monitor and see what it looks like in 1080p


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

yea mirrors edge runs great, looks great.. I mean, it ran maxed out with i think 8x anti aliasing on my 9600 GT.. still got at least 50-70 FPS. @ 1680x1050


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Saboteur


----------



## headcracker

lol Omega that was _alot_ of screens. Never heard of that game though, looks kinda decent, how is it ?


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow what bum!









Eve Online:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some of these png photos are taking forever to load LOL 
anyways, Some Crysis Blue Sky photos and Timeshift Max settings


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Some of these png photos are taking forever to load LOL 
anyways, Some Crysis Blue Sky photos and Timeshift Max settings











































Good to see you back, buddy.

Was TimeShift any good?


----------



## headcracker




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Well, my Orion spacecraft ran out of fuel in xplane.. I needed to pull a emergency landing..










oh NO, we'll never make it back!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Good to see you back, buddy.
Was TimeShift any good?

Yea back and using pcie cards. Yea timeshift is a very good game, insane visuals when everything is on max.

Those really do look good, gamecube emulator?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

more xplane shots


----------



## Tohdman




----------



## headcracker

@ Legendary , yes GC.


----------



## AIpha

Red Tiger

Urban CAmoz

Blue Tiger


I'm TBK Aipha, our first game as a clan together for MW2...


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


more xplane shots


Lol, the most boring screenshots ever


----------



## hubwub

Some MW2 screenshots from my xfire. These are from Wednesday night/Thursday morning.


----------



## headcracker

Their is an Official: Scoreboard Screenshot Thread, maybe post them in their ?


----------



## Dark-Asylum

me owning on source


----------



## Radiix

Mirror's Edge


----------



## awdrifter

Dirt 2


----------



## mfb412

I have to get that game.


----------



## Bartmasta

day of defeat source lol


----------



## woodpigeon4

dirt 2 - I love playing this game with my steering wheel and pedals, one of my best gaming experiences


----------



## mfb412

A Z4 rally car, that's unexpected


----------



## awdrifter




----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ArmA 2 looks lovely eh?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


modern warfare 2 MP

not the best i got, but I think i did pretty good on this












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


scoreboards are boringg


Also stop playing Call of Duty 4


----------



## Anth0789

Awkward moment! Car gets stuck with hood open:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some Grid shots


----------



## Gir




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


----------



## SLeeZeY

Revived Halo with the cell shaded mod, need to fix the AA in catalyst though.


----------



## Kitarist

LoL Cartoony


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitarist* 
LoL Cartoony
















I love it, its total remade the game for me. Had to lock it to 30fps though, it started to look a little strange when it got into the 80's like any movement left colour trails.

I force some effects in CCC later and get me some vids.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Also stop playing Call of Duty 4

Whats wrong with COD4?


----------



## headcracker

People_ just keep posting_ *scoreboards*

Official: Scoreboard Screenshot Thread


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

no thank you


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*











Whats wrong with COD4?



Everything.


----------



## Kitarist

The classic COD 2 is still the best


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Everything.


explain


----------



## yellowtoblerone

MW2: dumbing down for consoles. Why can't I turn off auto reload? There are times in which I need to knife someone but the auto reload is already in motion, causing delay and death.

And why does the M4 sound different in single and multiplayer?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


Everything.


Sorry, but MW2 is worse than MW1, in every possible way.


----------



## Gir




----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Sorry, but MW2 is worse than MW1, in every possible way.

No ****. and MW1 is bad as well.

CoD2 is where its at.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Sorry, but MW2 is worse than MW1, in every possible way.


Except for... graphics!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

L4D 2 1280X1024 AF16 16x CSAA very high to high settings. 
Ninja Blade 1280X1024 MAX, with AAX16. (images resize using host)


----------



## Alwinp

Ninja blade, highest settings 0x AA @ 1920 x 1080.
Awesome game, but one of the worst ports I have ever seen.

Cant even save the game during the mission.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Ninja blade, highest settings 0x AA @ 1920 x 1080.
Awesome game, but one of the worst ports I have ever seen.
Cant even save the game during the mission.

Dude, why not put AA at X16, don't be scared








Anyways, saving inbetween missions is nice, but thats not a real reason to say its a bad port. IMO, this game is epic big time, best ninja game i eve seen or played and puts DMC to shame.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## xisintheend

MW2, my highest killstreak that I actually got up to 19-0 before dying. This was 2 weeks ago. I'm up to level 40 first prestige and getting back into it after finals next week!


By troutribar


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Dude, why not put AA at X16, don't be scared








Anyways, saving inbetween missions is nice, but thats not a real reason to say its a bad port. IMO, this game is epic big time, best ninja game i eve seen or played and puts DMC to shame.


Lol somebody who is famous for their epic jaggie screenshotery telling somebody else to bump up the AA


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Dude, why not put AA at X16, don't be scared








Anyways, saving inbetween missions is nice, but thats not a real reason to say its a bad port. IMO, this game is epic big time, best ninja game i eve seen or played and puts DMC to shame.


The audio quality is awfull to.
I have to set my settings in windows to stereo because 5.1 dousnt seem to work at all.

Its a great game indeed, but they should have polished it a little better for the pc release. The saving really turns things down as often I don't have time to play a full mission in one go. I'm still stuck at mission 3 for this verry reason.

This game is more a button masher compared to DMC tho, but the moves are sick.


----------



## Kitarist

Guys what about posting some old school games


----------



## aroc91




----------



## Gir




----------



## Dr.Zyklon

how is red faction? is it just another 360 port?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
how is red faction? is it just another 360 port?

Seems fine to me. FULLY maxed with x4 AA, I average ~45 FPS, never drop below 35 that I've noticed. But it's still really smooth at that FPS. Some low-res textures, but that's to be expected considering the level of physics and destruction. If you can see a building, it can be completely demolished.


----------



## Clox

*Some Avatar screenies:*


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

dohoho arma 2 time


----------



## Pillz Here




----------



## yellowtoblerone

mw2 what a c rappy lookign game


----------



## Radiix

Mirrors Edge


----------



## Spooooon!!!

ed: nvm borked


----------



## Gir

Cliche 'Splodin barrels: CHECK



KABEWM


----------



## epidemic

*L4D2 1680x1050 4xAA 8xAF*


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 
*L4D2 1680x1050 4xAA 8xAF*

 

 

Put 8XAA and 16XAF, or harder AA even, my little Q6600/4850 breeze through the game always at roughly 90 FPS with those settings at your res


----------



## sugarton

Amazing how well games can still look on the Source engine.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarton* 
Amazing how well games can still look on the Source engine.

And how far you can push them with such good performance


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
And how far you can push them with such good performance

You should see some mods, like Black Mesa or City 17. Both are currently in progress, but it makes me wonder if Valve will ever need to create an entirely new engine.

Black Mesa has been making advances in terrain tech and models tris limits, and C17 has made the lighting system entirely dynamic, with no hit to performance, plus a bunch of particle system updates.

Source, despite it's age and lack of shine, (such as the CryEngine2, which is a good engine, not disputing that) still performs better than most.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
You should see some mods, like Black Mesa or City 17. Both are currently in progress, but it makes me wonder if Valve will ever need to create an entirely new engine.

Black Mesa has been making advances in terrain tech and models tris limits, and C17 has made the lighting system entirely dynamic, with no hit to performance, plus a bunch of particle system updates.

Source, despite it's age and lack of shine, (such as the CryEngine2, which is a good engine, not disputing that) still performs better than most.

The only thing that would need replacement are their textures.
Fakefactory mod showed exacly what source is capable of.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
The only thing that would need replacement are their textures.
Fakefactory mod showed exacly what source is capable of.

Now all we need is parallax mapping or one of it's alternatives and we're golden.


----------



## meticadpa

Just some Fallout 3 ones...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Awesome Aweseom awesome FO3 shots.

Was just relaxing after an exam... ended up screwing everyone else's fun. (couldn't find scoreboard thread)


----------



## Gir




----------



## Axxess+

New game in DELTA difficulty, with the CUDDATS mod on, at level 4 with some minor tweaks I did.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

COD:MW2










Fallout 3


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm about tired of seeing that same crysis screenshot. =o\\


----------



## MoBeeJ

I have a question.
Is there a thread for fastest time in "The Pit" in MW2.
Or is there a screenshot here of it. If so where?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ* 
I have a question.
Is there a thread for fastest time in "The Pit" in MW2.
Or is there a screenshot here of it. If so where?

yeah there is.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I'm about tired of seeing that same crysis screenshot. =o\\


You best be trolling.
I just took it.


----------



## MoBeeJ

may i ask where? or what page? or if its forgotten what was the time?


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Axxess+*


You best be trolling.
I just took it.


No no no, he's saying, that's the identicle place where people take Crysis Screenshots. It's a perfect photo op, and hence, everyone and their dead great grandmother has taken that screen shot.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL*


COD:MW2











Try a level without specular on. I find it unrealistic in terms of lighting.


----------



## deerleg

oh ya fallout 3 such a brutal







game and stalker is so good to


----------



## Dark-Asylum

haven't had many pauses while playing MW2 online to take some screens


----------



## Gir




----------



## USFORCES




----------



## yellowtoblerone

I seem to have posted in the wrong thread... thought this was the off topic random image.


----------



## Kitarist

Nice


----------



## Abiosis

*Borderlands:The Zombie Island of Dr.Ned*

_Just started the Borderlands DLC...those're bunch of slow-ass "zombies" I've ever seen(compare to L4D 2)[email protected]
_


----------



## Kitarist

Nice shots


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm about tired of seeing that same crysis screenshot. =o\\

Agree x9846151


----------



## jameschisholm

EDIT: loaded up fraps, added new screen shot now.


----------



## sxyadii




----------



## Fusion Racing

Played a bit of CoD4 singleplayer again...

Couldn't get much faster than this - tried about 10x more and couldn't go faster


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis


----------



## kkbob33

@ Still Legendary: Up to a 9800GT I see







Mind PMing me your config?

Maybe you could try mine out.

Code:



Code:


;===================================================================================
;ADD ";" IN FRONT OF ITEM TO DISABLE IT, REMOVE ";" TO ENABLE IT
;===================================================================================
;===================================================================================
;General
;===================================================================================

sys_spec_Full = 3
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 3
sys_spec_Shading = 0
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects = 3
sys_spec_Shadows = 3
sys_spec_Texture = 3
sys_spec_Physics = 3
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 3
sys_spec_Particles = 3
sys_spec_Sound = 3
sys_spec_Water = 3
sys_spec_GameEffects = 2

;=============
;Miscellaneous
;===================================================================================

con_restricted=0 ;Activates advanced console
e_screenshot_file_format=jpg;screenshot save type
e_screenshot_height=1050 ;set resolution
e_screenshot_width=1680
e_screenshot_quality=100;quality of screenshot
cl_hud = 1 ;Remove hud-0, hud on-1

;=======
;Objects
;===================================================================================

;e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation=45;Default was 31, greatly increases vegetation and rocks view distance
r_usepom = 0;Raisies ground textures
e_vegetation_sprites_distance_ratio = 1.25;faKe trees in distance, higher is better, default-1

;==============
;Postprocessing
;===================================================================================

q_ShaderPostProcess=2 ;Necessary to activate EdgeAA & Shafts
r_UseEdgeAA=2;Default was 1, reduces aliasing and improves vegetation density render, 2
r_ColorGrading=0;grain effect and lower saturation-1, off-0

;=========
;Lightings
;===================================================================================

r_HDRRendering=1;Default was 2, enables HDR lightning without high performance drop
r_HDRBrightOffset=4;Default was 6, greatly decreases HDR luminosity, 15
r_HDRBrightThreshold=3;Default was 3, greatly decreases HDR glitches in tree canopy and buildings, 20
r_CoronaSizeScale=0.5;Default was 1, reduce corona size of light sources 0.5
r_sunshafts=1 ;Activates sunshafts
r_CloudsUpdateAlways=0;Cloud update rate, default is 1, 0 gives more performance
r_BeamsMaxSlices = 300;Volumetric slices allowed ,16-300
`

;=========
;Shading  ;set 0-3
;===================================================================================

q_ShaderGeneral=2
q_ShaderMetal=2
q_ShaderGlass=1
q_ShaderVegetation=2
q_ShaderIce=1
q_ShaderTerrain=3
q_ShaderShadow=1
q_ShaderFX=1
q_ShaderPostProcess=2
q_ShaderHDR=0
q_ShaderSky=0
q_Renderer=3;Necessary to activate sunrays and sunshafts
e_terrain_ao = 1;required for ambient occlusion effects

;=======
;Shadows
;===================================================================================

e_shadows_max_texture_size=768;Default was 1024, slightly improves performance without visible difference
r_ShadowBlur=0;Default was 3, slightly improves performance in shadowed areas without visible difference
r_ShadowJittering=1.5;Default was 2.5, slightly reduces shadow bluriness
r_SSAO=1;Activates ambient occlusion for deeper shadows
r_SSAO_quality=2;Default was 1, improves ambient occlusion quality 2
r_SSAO_radius=1.3;Default was 1, slightly improves ambient occlusion render
r_SSAO_amount=1;Default was 1, slightly reduces ambient occlusion, 0.6
r_SSAO_darkening=0.4;Default was 0.075, greatly increases darkness of ambient occlusion
r_SSAO_downscale_ztarget=0;Default was 1, reduces halo around player's weapon

;========
;Textures
;===================================================================================

;r_TexturesStreaming=2;Default was 1,distant textures quality, 0-2
e_detail_materials_view_dist_xy=4096;mountains look crisper and more detailed, default is 2048

;=====
;Water
;===================================================================================

e_water_ocean_fft=1 ;Activates higher water quality
r_WaterGodRays = 1;Activates Water Rays

;=======================
;Optimizations
;====================================================================================

r_MotionBlur=0;Deactivates motion blur, greatly improves performance in fight

r_DepthOfField=0 ;Deactivates depth of field, greatly improves performance in fight

cl_hitblur=0;Deactivates hit blur, slightly improves performance in fight

;========================
;Slowmotion by Addi
;=====================================================================================

;con_restricted=0
;bind q time_scale .3
;bind e time_scale 1

Nothing special here just a snapshot


----------



## xisintheend

*MW2 35-0*


My best killstreak of all time. Previously I had gotten up to 20 but this far exceeds 20. To note I actually did not kill all of these guys with my gun or use a hack but I simply got it mostly using killstreak rewards. At 5 I did predator missiles and got 0 kills hitting the roof at airport, I than got 6 more kills with the FAL for a total off 11 killstreak when I got the Chopper Gunner and went on to hide and gun 20 guys lol! than I killed 5 more with akimbo rangers. It was crazy because the chopper gunner pretty much stayed at their spawn and nobody tried to shoot it down so it was ez game from there. I enjoyed for first time getting so many kills that I was accused of hacking by some guy haha!


----------



## 21276

Was just browsing my pics on photobucket and found this, completely forgot about it but thought I could post it on here.

Good ol Garrys Mod.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## CorporalAris

Lotta TF2 Screens. I friggen love this game. I used to Snipe and Scout, now I use the Demoman. Because of teh update. I love Valve.


----------



## headcracker

Some really cool TF2 screens their. Think i will go and play it now lol, not played it in months.


----------



## sxyadii




----------



## ljason8eg

Absolutely incredible finish last night racing the trucks in iracing. Didn't win, (I'm the #3 truck) but man, it was close between the top 2 at the line. Margin of victory was .001 seconds.


----------



## Vostro

That race looks awesome! Is it some kind of tournament that you play with real people in or something? Sounds like a good time!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
That race looks awesome! Is it some kind of tournament that you play with real people in or something? Sounds like a good time!

Yeah that's iRacing. It's an online only sim racing service. Kind of expensive, but as you saw, it's a lot of fun as well.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Yeah that's iRacing. It's an online only sim racing service. Kind of expensive, but as you saw, it's a lot of fun as well.

I'll keep to rFactor, tyvm, i don't have to pay to play online, that's why i love it


----------



## Radiix

The Ship

It's a shame more people don't play this game online, its very paranoia inducing.


----------



## MIGhunter

Since we are 400 pages deep, I have to do it:

Quote:

*Rules for this thread:*
1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


----------



## Hexa

The game "The Ship" can be bought on Steam right? Isn't it pretty cheap as well?

Seems like I remember hearing about this game. Seemed like it'd rock.

More info please !

I'm at work I cant look up stuff on it


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
The game "The Ship" can be bought on Steam right? Isn't it pretty cheap as well?

Seems like I remember hearing about this game. Seemed like it'd rock.

More info please !

I'm at work I cant look up stuff on it









It's $20 on steam. I got my copy from inetvideo for $3 a long time ago. I wouldn't bother getting it unless you have people to play it with.

Here's the description of the game if you don't know what its about

Quote:

The game is set on a 1920s recreational cruise ship. Each player is assigned a quarry, and the object is to murder him or her with nobody watching, while at the same time watching out for, and defending yourself against, your own hunter.
All versions of the game are tied into steam and use the source engine and VAC.


----------



## Hexa

Wow, a game that hardly no one plays and it's still 20 bucks? Yeah dude I think I'll take your advice and pass.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I'll keep to rFactor, tyvm, i don't have to pay to play online, that's why i love it









Rfactor is child's play compared to iracing. I have it, and yeah it was fun when it came out, but there's no real community and ranking system, nor are the cars and tracks anywhere close to the quality of iracing's offerings.

Not to mention pick up racing in rfactor is hit or miss. Might catch a decent race, or it might be full of wreckers.

I'm guessing you've never tried iracing.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Rfactor is child's play compared to iracing. I have it, and yeah it was fun when it came out, but there's no real community and ranking system, nor are the cars and tracks anywhere close to the quality of iracing's offerings.

Not to mention pick up racing in rfactor is hit or miss. Might catch a decent race, or it might be full of wreckers.

I'm guessing you've never tried iracing.









I wanted to.
But trust me, i race with only ONE group of people, Simraceway, aka rFc, plenty of fun to be had, because it is mandatory that there is an admin on for races, any wrecker will get instantly kicked and the race restarted.
And some community work for rF is pretty damn up to the standards of iRacing


----------



## Gir




----------



## bcooper56

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Crysis










































What mods are you using?


----------



## ender475

GRID









I dunno how you guys get screenshots uploaded in full resolution.


----------



## Unknownm

2048x1152 Counter Strike Source. Dirt 2 soon


----------



## DannyM

Check this one out.....

I cant tell if he's tossing his salad or just has his head up his @$$.

LOL!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ender475* 

I dunno how you guys get screenshots uploaded in full resolution.

www.picturepush.com


----------



## criminal

Dirt 2:


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Check this one out.....

I cant tell if he's tossing his salad or just has his head up his @$$.

LOL!

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Radiix

Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 2, The Ship.


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Gir




----------



## mrfajita

Me in Fallout 3


----------



## Jyr

Need for Speed: Shift.


----------



## KG363

I've never liked racing games


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mfb412

Mario is trippin' balls on that last pic


----------



## Gir

The most emotionally moving scene EVER in a video game, for me at least. Even worse than watching Eli Vance die in EP2.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Mario is trippin' balls on that last pic

lol it's all those mushrooms


----------



## Axxess+

Crysis


----------



## Radiix

Borderlands


----------



## marl

Is that like a Wii emulator or the actual Mario Wii?


----------



## philhalo66

truly underrated game IMHO


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marl* 
Is that like a Wii emulator or the actual Mario Wii?

New Super Mario Bros Wii running on a Wii Emulator on my pc (Wii mote working 100% too).


----------



## Karlz3r

Here are a couple good screenshots of FallOut 3, which is one of my favorite games of all time!









In the tunnels









Poor junkie









Fighting the Good Fight


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

CRYSIS
HOly crap this game is awesome haha, I am in this level , this jungle level where there is a helicopter and like 30 or more enemies on screen, fun as hell. Its even more fun at night time, where you can turn on your night vision and snipe the hell out of people and run and hide and stuff.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
CRYSIS
HOly crap this game is awesome haha, I am in this level , this jungle level where there is a helicopter and like 30 or more enemies on screen, fun as hell. Its even more fun at night time, where you can turn on your night vision and snipe the hell out of people and run and hide and stuff.









Youre always about 3 years behind.


----------



## KG363

I've never been a big crysis fan. It's fun and it looks great, I just don't think it is as good as everyone thinks it is


----------



## Blooddrunk

Messing around with my new graphics card.

Before










After


----------



## Pillz Here

COD4 Star Wars mod ftw.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
COD4 Star Wars mod ftw.

Indeed, and on a MW2 map too ^^











And some ummmm Crysis


----------



## Melcar

http://img40.imageshack.us/i/snapshot6s.png/


----------



## ACM

Borderlands Screenies


----------



## wutsup

do my colors look washed out or does it look fine???


----------



## Gir




----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


do my colors look washed out or does it look fine???










Looks fine to me


----------



## KG363

I hate how my view distance thing for GTA4 is confined to below 47 or my frame rates plummet.


----------



## Radiix

Borderlands - Zombie Island of Dr. Ned


----------



## wutsup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I hate how my view distance thing for GTA4 is confined to below 47 or my frame rates plummet.

yea my screenshot above was all at 100 at 1920x1200. but its playable. you can use a commandline.txt to make it all 100

to Vostro: haha ok i just wanted to make sure my colors were fine


----------



## wutsup

Gta iv multiplayer

im using imageshack to upload these. is it a safe site?








oh yea i wanted to post arma 2 and crysis warhead screens but they just came out blacklol


----------



## Gabkicks

Uh oh... looks like his core was breached...










yup



















last kill before out of ammo


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## wutsup

haha nice one anth. im still not buying mw2 lol and ive supported IW since cod1. oh yea and i use imageshack to upload pictueres. is it a safe site?


----------



## mfb412

use picturepush, it's alot better


----------



## Radiix

Borderlands, Indigo Prophecy, Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## mfb412

oh lawds, i LOVE fahrenheit / indigo prophecy, gaming masterpiece


----------



## BBB89

I played fahrenheit when it was on PS2 (in my old console gaming years), how does it play on pc with a keyboard and mouse ?

Because it seemed to play with a controller just perfect, especially in the cut scenes where you have to press different buttons.


----------



## Gir

This is a ridiculous amount of fun with my new wheel.


----------



## mfb412

What wheel is it Gir?
and seriously, how can ANYONE play ANY racing game in 3rd person with a wheel? first person or interior view or nothing


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


What wheel is it Gir?
and seriously, how can ANYONE play ANY racing game in 3rd person with a wheel? first person or interior view or nothing


It's a MOMO that I got from a thrift store for $3.88.









And 1: I like looking at the scenery. 2: The only other camera in Burnout is a crappy hood cam.


----------



## mfb412

3.88? GOTDAMNIT I HATE YOU
i paid 150 euros for my Momo Force 2 years ago *goes away shaking fist at heavens and cursing at everything*


----------



## Logical Civilian

I WOULD play Left 4 Dead campaign.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


and seriously, how can ANYONE play ANY racing game in 3rd person with a wheel? first person or interior view or nothing


I think anyone who doesn't like 3rd person should put a box on their head and walk around like that for a week. Seriously until games come stock with peripheral vision effects, I'm all about 3rd person.


----------



## mfb412

I just can't see how, using a steering wheel is personally impossible for me if the car is in 3rd person view, i like it with my controller but not with the wheel, i don't feel like i have enough control


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I just can't see how, using a steering wheel is personally impossible for me if the car is in 3rd person view, i like it with my controller but not with the wheel, i don't feel like i have enough control

I for one can't stand racing sims, I prefer the easier arcade style, which is why 3rd person is fine with me.


----------



## mfb412

Why can't you stand them? too hard? lack of skill? or just can't see the sheer excitement of taking the perfect pass on a perfectly timed braking area and swiping the lead of a long race in the last lap

there's really nothing to hate, it's a matter of habit, i still play GRID and DiRT as much as i play sims, can't stick with one for too long


----------



## Radiix

Killing Floor & Max Payne


----------



## Ajax413

*This post may contain spoilers*










Getting owned by an Ogre and Abomination.









And again.


















I want to restart as a mage just to be able to learn that spell.









King of the Golems









I just love the look on his face.

















This game is way too much fun, especially the Fade. I almost don't want to leave.


----------



## cl04k3d

old but i dont feel like taking a new picture anytime soon


----------



## Blameless




----------



## Anth0789

Charger:


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Gir




----------



## mfb412

Took you long enough to get into TF2 gir


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Took you long enough to get into TF2 gir









What? I've been playing since release.


----------



## Evontroy

Great pics guys.


----------



## Radiix

Torchlight w/ Inklight mod and Max Payne 2


----------



## wutsup

Batman Arkham Asylum *WARNING SPOILER*


----------



## ignite

L4D2! Gotta love the swing on the first one







And good ol' gas can inventory check for Survival!


















I must say, Hard Rain is such a crazy campaign!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Team Stacking for the.. win










Don't run.. It's jsut hammmmm









Team machete action!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

*Damn traffic! MOOOVE! btw got San Andreas at Walmart today for $6.99 . It was marked down.
*


----------



## KG363

I don't think that traffic is going anywhere


----------



## spokenfor




----------



## KG363

What mods are you using


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*




old but i dont feel like taking a new picture anytime soon


why are the graphics low, that gtx260 can do all max settings i thought


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


why are the graphics low, that gtx260 can do all max settings i thought


Most people, who are pretty competitive at least in nature, use lowest settings because the FPS is/should be perfectly stable at a certain point (like say, 85/100/125). On high graphics there may be some slowdowns in certain places making it so you cant do that, which can really throw off your game if your FPS gets choppy all of a sudden. Just note I said competitive in at least in nature... if you don't understand you probably aren't.

Plus you can usually see much easier. Between lens flares, shadows, and HDR... sometimes it's just impossible to see that guy hiding in shadows.


----------



## DraganUS




----------



## nathris

I'm liking the new Sobel effect.


----------



## xDuBz

MU ONLINE ----


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 









How do you get that info in the top right of the ss?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MIGhunter* 
How do you get that info in the top right of the ss?

Open the console by hitting the "~" key. Type r_displayinfo=1 and hit enter.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## headcracker




----------



## Hammerdin

3...2...1 Blast off

















yota = win


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

San Andreas Multiplayer mod !!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Just some Gears of War (PC) Goodness for the night


















I was not host in this


















MisterAutomatic where are You LOL


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Rofl! I'll be on as soon as I fix this issue man. Promise.

I just can't see how anyone thinks any other game has a better headshot animation than Gears. I just haven't seen it for myself yet.


----------



## mfb412

TF2's new headshot anims are better


----------



## Radiix

Torchlight and Penumbra: Black Plague


----------



## Brian_




----------



## Alwinp

they still play (read:bot) on that piece of garbage?


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


TF2's new headshot anims are better


I'd have to see it to believe it; especially with a game where people run around with sandwiches lol.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Crysis *Spoilers*!!


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spokenfor* 








































































wow









i just installed Oblivion again last night...i NEED these mods!
what mods did you use to get this?









pleeeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeeeee tell me


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


wow









i just installed Oblivion again last night...i NEED these mods!
what mods did you use to get this?









pleeeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeeeee tell me










I asked the same. No response.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I asked the same. No response.









see...you asked...i demand








if this doesn't help i'm gonna PM-Bomb him untill he responds :swearing:


----------



## Radiix

Counter-Strike, Torchlight & Red Orchestra


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


wow









i just installed Oblivion again last night...i NEED these mods!
what mods did you use to get this?









pleeeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeeeee tell me










Indeed his mods made that look so nice. I especially like the way he was carrying the sword. WHen I played oblivion it didn't do that, so I assume that was modded too.

I would have to say Oblivion was one of the worst games I've ever played. However, it doesn't take away from that graphic being lifelike and suspenseful.


----------



## Ophius

And thats my raid UI, give or take a few minor changes on keybindings, yes I am a pali tank, yes I am an Alliance, though the rest of my toons are Horde... both sides have cool people amazingly enough.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Indeed his mods made that look so nice. I especially like the way he was carrying the sword. WHen I played oblivion it didn't do that, so I assume that was modded too.

I would have to say Oblivion was one of the *best* games I've ever played. However, it doesn't take away from that graphic being lifelike and suspenseful.


fixed


----------



## Prolog

Trying out EVE. So far I'm enjoying it a lot. Originally I was going to try out all of the races, but I think I'm going to stick with Amarr.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Join the overclock.net channel!


----------



## Alwinp

Since I cant find the scores thread I'll just post it here:


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Since I cant find the scores thread I'll just post it here:

Took one forum search.
This is what took one forum search.
Don't post them here por favor.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 









That looks great


----------



## ljason8eg

Couple of photo finishes. Nothin like 3 wide at 190 mph.


----------



## headcracker

All those scoreboard screens were so exciting to see !!!

NOT !! :/


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
All those scoreboard screens were so exciting to see !!!

NOT !! :/

























Some S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screens


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What a wonderful day in Tortage









Mooore powwaa!









I'll give you a dollar if you go in first









Mmmmmmm...... MMMMMmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Alwinp




----------



## yellowtoblerone

very interesting looking strategy game


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
very interesting looking strategy game

Its quite difficult if your houses reach a certaing advancement. Their needs require you to capture different island in order to produce the goods and with enemy's arround it can be hard as they will target your trading chips that transfers the goods from one island to another.

Its definatly a fun game tho. And it looks great


----------



## srsparky32

borderlands









h.a.w.x

















Crysis









Dead Space

















Microsoft Flight Simulator X


----------



## Radiix

African Driving Simulator Far Cry 2, Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield & Penumbra: Black Plague


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Raven Shield FTW


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Raven Shield FTW

Amen!









---
*s.t.a.l.k.e.r.*


----------



## grunion

Got 1 shot in before eyefinity crashed on me.


----------



## YouWin

mw2

me and a friend in a cage match


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## headcracker

That Avatar is not a bad looking game at all, how is it ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


That Avatar is not a bad looking game at all, how is it ?


 It's pretty cool, better than I thought it would be after playing the demo..

Graphics are nice maxed out at night the willow forest plants and animals light up along with your foot prints just like in the movie, it's pretty


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
It's pretty cool, better than I thought it would be after playing the demo..

Graphics are nice maxed out at night the willow forest plants and animals light up along with your foot prints just like in the movie, it's pretty










Sounds pretty lol ^^ but your screens has me interested, it does look fun, I might just go and grab the demo, how is it's performance ?

Not seen the movie yet, but I do plan to see it sometime soon.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Raven Shield FTW


I havn't played that in forever.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Sounds pretty lol ^^ but your screens has me interested, it does look fun, I might just go and grab the demo, how is it's performance ?

Not seen the movie yet, but I do plan to see it sometime soon.


Demo don't do it any justice compared to the full game anyhow it runs really good maxed out with DX10 enabled only time the FPS dip down to to around 25 is walking through a waterfall other than that the game runs smooth...


----------



## Dactyl

Lord of the Rings Online is nice when cranked all the way up.


----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield. It's a shame they don't make R6 games like this anymore.


----------



## KG363

Now I have to install Raven Shield.


----------



## Ajax413

**POSSIBLE SPOILERS**

Dragonrider









Poised to strike









Killing blow









And Flemeth is done for...









High Dragon goodness below


----------



## spokenfor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


see...you asked...i demand








if this doesn't help i'm gonna PM-Bomb him untill he responds :swearing:


Wow.

Sorry guys, I don't check this thread too often, it moves too fast and takes too long to load. One of you did PM me and I sent a long reply, if the other would like my load list as well, please PM me and I'll send it right along.

Thanks! Glad you like the shots.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## BigFan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


....


That first pic and the mountains ones are great. Gotta check this one out!


----------



## Willhemmens

Dirt 2

Thought i'd upload afew, Ultra settings, 8X AA, 30 - 50 FPS.


----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield


----------



## nathris

I went through the painful process of installing FCOM, so its like an entirely new game now!

The only other mod I have Natural Environment, but it still looks pretty good.

Oh and 24x edge detect in Catalyst. I'm still getting a fairly consistent 60FPS @ 1920x1200

















Francesco's completely overhauls the wildlife. Animals no longer automatically attack you.










Daybreak in the mountains south of Bruma









The red ones are Fallen. I'm still looking for Rakanishu.


----------



## w00t

RAWR!! Gollum


----------



## spokenfor

Jack enters the Shivering Isles and has a battle with some... uglies.




























Who are these guys?

They sure are ugly.

Death from above.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Depending on your definition of a spoiler, don't look at these if you think they might be.











Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!















































































If I can't post these yet, let me know and I'll remove them.

Game is maxed out and runs at 60FPS all of the time. No AA however.


----------



## Abiosis

_*Avatar*_

better game that I thought...love the movie~


----------



## wutsup

can a mod or admin make this thread a sticky? and same with the 1080p max out thread


----------



## kkbob33

These Pics are kind of boring but its what I got for the moment and I felt like posting something 'cause I haven't posted on this thread for a while.

LOTRO is still fun as hell!


----------



## Radiix

Interstellar Marines: Bullseye preview.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

AHAHAHAHAH Sharks in space!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

arma 2



too dangerous to build a base on the battlefield...... or in the air (damn 256 Tunguskas).

i guess the only option is the sea


----------



## BlackHoleSon

My first time in here









Garry's mod









Farcry 2


















Left 4 dead quad cap


----------



## Gir




----------



## kurt1288

I've played ME2, but I don't recognize the cool looking guy (not the one in the blue). Who's he (mark as spoiler and I'll read)? Or is he from the DLC?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Monkey tower defense


----------



## Unstableiser

I didn't think Mass Effect 2 was out yet???


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


I've played ME2, but I don't recognize the cool looking guy (not the one in the blue). Who's he (mark as spoiler and I'll read)? Or is he from the DLC?


That's Shepard with the collector armour.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


My first time in here









Garry's mod










Great PC model that, grabbed it for CSS a few days ago and it looks great. Nice to see one that has so much detail - even the heatsink has properly modelled heatpipes









My Jetta in iRacing:










Made a random car and stuck it in the skybox on Gmod:


----------



## Nihilist

VVVVVV :


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
I've played ME2, but I don't recognize the cool looking guy (not the one in the blue). Who's he (mark as spoiler and I'll read)? Or is he from the DLC?

That's Shepard (me) in the Collector's Edition armor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
I didn't think Mass Effect 2 was out yet???

You think wrong. It was released at 12 AM last night in North America.


----------



## Gir




----------



## pablo420

Wow...Mass Effect 2 looks amazing!

Well here is Modern Warfail 2


----------



## spokenfor




----------



## Gir

May as well get used to all of the Mass Effect 2 screenshots, I'll be posting them for quite some time.


----------



## Unstableiser

Well, that was a bit rude!


----------



## Alwinp

Its out already?

Seems i have to replay mass effect one a few times to get the max armor & level?
Or can you just start mass effect 2 as capped player and find better armor at the early stages in the game?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Its out already?

Seems i have to replay mass effect one a few times to get the max armor & level?
Or can you just start mass effect 2 as capped player and find better armor at the early stages in the game?


you can start ME2 as a strong character i think


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


May as well get used to all of the Mass Effect 2 screenshots, I'll be posting them for quite some time.












Man i want that armor my gamestop was out of collector editions 1 week before it release. Well im just using the gamestop armor


----------



## headcracker




----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Radiix

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 beta


----------



## KG363

Nice radiix. I'm waiting for the craze to slow down so I can play a non-laggy game. I hear its terrible right now


----------



## mfb412

I'm waiting for the full game to come out, can't buy it from steam as of now so...


----------



## Bartmasta

i wonder if bf2 is gonna be lame like modern warfare..

anyway, GTA 4


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


i wonder if bf2 is gonna be lame like modern warfare..

anyway, GTA 4










You need a girl, son.


----------



## Gir

<3 Biotics


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Nice radiix. I'm waiting for the craze to slow down so I can play a non-laggy game. I hear its terrible right now


I had no problems, 2 bigger lag spikes but they only lasted for a few seconds. I get more lag i mw2.

I'm in europe tho, maybe american servers are under heavier load.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Flatout 2 Max/TimeShift Max


----------



## Ajax413

Man those ME2 screens make me want to go play it. I have to keep telling myself to finish my last run through on ME. I can't finish fast enough.


----------



## mfb412

I have to admit, i loved the hell out of the Flatout games


----------



## Radiix

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 beta


----------



## mfb412

I'd be all over that if i weren't playing BF2


----------



## benjy911

Need for speed shift


----------



## benjy911

Done a few more of shift:


----------



## Dactyl

I really like those Shift SS's... maybe I'll get off my arse and buy a gamepad one of these days.

Been revisiting Dungeon Siege, and for all its flaws damn its an addictive clicker. It took a bit of minor config file editing to get it to work on windows 7 but its worth it. I had forgot how mindlessly fun it is.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Shift is an absolutely fantanstic, fantastic looking game. Too bad it doens't have the physics and realism like GTR or rfac.

When elves fight against aliens with lazers, you know something's wrong in the world.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some SOF3


----------



## BradleyW

BF BC2 Looks brilliant!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Some SOF3


































What game is that? What's SOF3? looks fun


----------



## Alwinp

Soldier of fortune 3 I think


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Dead Space | Crysis


----------



## defoLinY

some old pics


----------



## Kitarist

Nice screenies


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Yes Solider of fortune 3, its a alright game, with insane looking visuals. Its only 5.99, so go buy it: 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Soldier+...=1190678776041

Anyways, Ninja Blade Almost max, 1280x1024/AAFull, everything on the highest settings, shadows off. Shadows seems to be killing performance big time, so i had to turn it off.


----------



## Kitarist

I really need to buy a new rig soon as possibe!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


I really need to buy a new rig soon as possibe!!!


Whats your system specs+OS+Video card right now?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Some SOF3










The game looks pretty ok on screenshots, then I tried it...
Its maybe one of the worst games I have ever played in my life! Huuuuuge waste of my money..


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2 beta


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


images


You're farming your guild mates for pvp xp?


----------



## Paradox me

I wish there was helmet toggle for DLC armor, really like the Blood Dragon armor but prefer an open face.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## yellowtoblerone

GTR for the win. Too bad the graphics are so bad. I still play it, sometimes over evolution.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


You're farming your guild mates for pvp xp?


Those images of a guild vs guild siege pvp.


----------



## Wishmaker

Just finished Batman AA







.


----------



## greydor

Stop posting spoiler screens in this thread, everyone.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


GTR for the win. Too bad the graphics are so bad. I still play it, sometimes over evolution.


Just a pity online is a ghost town :/ how is Evolution online ?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Just a pity online is a ghost town :/ how is Evolution online ?

Dunno about GTR since i never played online, but rFactor is still very active


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skitzogreg* 
Stop posting spoiler screens in this thread, everyone.

You hear that people? Stop it, just stop it!


----------



## mattlyall06

I dont think any of these are spoilers...

Illusive Man









"I like seeing humans on their knees"









Samara wanted to talk









Arriving at the Citadel


















Jack









Kudos, Bioware









This is probably one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

of course not. we were all kidding.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis


----------



## Prolog

Overall impression after playing the three classes: :/ Predator feels like the easiest (limit of two per match), whereas with the Xenomorphs you can quickly lose any sense of direction. As Xenomorph, climbing on surfaces is a bit odd (there are certain areas which look like you should be able to scale easily, but alas, no)

Hopefully the other game modes are better. If anything, it looks nice and runs well on my rapidly aging rig.


----------



## antuk15

Crysis now has some stiff competition


































*Runs off and carrys on playing*


----------



## go4life

Looks nice! What game is it? Never seen that before!


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Looks nice! What game is it? Never seen that before!

Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## antuk15

More


































Best lighting I've ever seen


----------



## mfb412

looks a lot like UT3


----------



## Wishmaker

Mass Effect 2







. Don't know who that Ashley woman is because I haven't played the first one. Heck, I don't know if Miranda is in the first one







. Taking my time, enjoying the side quests and looking sexy with my new independence day suit







.










































































































...and for those who fancy Miranda in black ...


----------



## mfb412

I REALLY recommend you go and play ME1 before going further into ME2, it will help you understand the story so much better


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


I REALLY recommend you go and play ME1 before going further into ME2, it will help you understand the story so much better


QFT.

Bit of ME2 seen as I'm on my second playthrough.




























and Thane is a slightly suspect pose:


----------



## kkbob33

Some cool pics of a cool _Star Wars: Empire at war_ mod in the Stargate Universe. It has the Gu'auld, the Tauri'(Earth), Ori, Wraith, and other cultures.. I call it *Stargate: Empires at war*









These are just some space battles.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Crysis - Real Lifesis


----------



## consume

MW2 with the obligatory scoreboard screenshots
































And no, i don't cheat. Chopper Gunners are just that awesome.
I can barely play BFBC2


----------



## t3lancer2006

Stalker: CoP

It runs great, everything maxed except for 0 AA, 1920x1200, DX11 (I think) and HBAO, the game runs at 70 FPS.





































Where's my tessellation?










Stalker Clear Sky:


----------



## kkbob33

Again







i think it just looks so damn cool. as a fan of Stargate you got to appreciate it.

you can get it here: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-e...nal-11-english

Here's the main page: http://www.moddb.com/mods/stargate-empire-at-war


----------



## t3lancer2006

Stalker COP Lightning





































Rest of the Album:

http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...Stalker%20COP/


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How are the weapon mechanics and sound in CoP?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Unreal Tournament 3










Would never have guessed that x) looks nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Stalker: CoP










Don't look to good to be DX11. Well Stalker have never had the best engine though..

Here's some ME2:


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*





Holy crap! Thats stunning!


----------



## Threefeet

The ME2 facial models look amazing!

EDIT :: how well animated are they?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Holy crap! Thats stunning!

Indeed! I really love ME2, especially with 8xAA and 16xAF









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
The ME2 facial models look amazing!

EDIT :: how well animated are they?

Indeed once again!

The animation is actually pretty good to be a game! Some small mistakes here and there, but overall very good I must say!


----------



## allikat

Oolite, a free Elite clone, this is my ship a nice python class cruiser







Attachment 140421


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
The ME2 facial models look amazing!


Yeah! Facials are amazing!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*GTA IV*
























*Avatar*


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Yeah! Facials are amazing!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Yeah! Facials are amazing!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 









Wasn't gonna say anything, but since you did...


----------



## nugget

Haha was going to say something aswell


----------



## Wishmaker

How did we end up here?


----------



## Radiix

Zeno Clash


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Yeah! Facials are amazing!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
Wasn't gonna say anything, but since you did...
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
Haha was going to say something aswell










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
How did we end up here?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
The ME2 facial models look amazing!

EDIT :: how well animated are they?

they're not THAT great lol. They look really plastic and stiff.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
they're not THAT great lol. They look really plastic and stiff.

Its pretty impressive to be a game though! At least I think so!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


They look really plastic and stiff.


Maybe they need a facial?


----------



## go4life

oh lord, all this facial stuff makes me laugh so hard x)


----------



## kkbob33

Facials. I really did lol









*
Graphics are definitely dated even with AA but my FPS is well in the hundreds maxed out in CCC









For any Stargate fan this is a must. I already won as the Humans now I'm giving the Guo'uld(I think thats right) a shot.

If you want to play it just shoot me a PM and I can hook you up via AIM([email protected]) or Xfire(kennedy1492)







*

_I kept them smaller this time for you DSL/56k guys







_

*LAND*





*MORE SPACE PICS*

*View from a Asgard ship*



*My Gu'ould Fleet*





//www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/2894587/640/sTARGATE-sPACE-BATTLES-aGAIN/sweaw-2010-02-07-17-23-16-69.jpg[/IMG][/URL]





*CAMPAIGN MAP PICS*

*Anubis will* *CONQUER ALL!*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just started Mass Effect 2, so here are mine so far...


----------



## ljason8eg

Ahh, fun pack racing at Daytona...










Until someone screws up...


----------



## Gir




----------



## Radiix

BF2: Project Reality, Stalker:SOC, Bad Company 2 Beta


----------



## XiDillon

Cities XL, another city building game. You dont see much of these anymore.


----------



## Bartmasta

just enjoying some half life blue shift!


----------



## KG363

Blue shift is just sitting in my steam *not installed* tab


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


just enjoying some half life blue shift!


You just made my graphics card cry


----------



## Unstableiser

For a 21-day trial PM me


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


Cities XL, another city building game. You dont see much of these anymore.



















Game looks quite interesting







...... What would you rate it 1 out of 10?


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Rian




----------



## corry29

Hella old school


----------



## headcracker

Had to lower the res a bit, was slowing down a bit at 1080p 4xaa





Even if you don't already have a Wii, This (along with Zelda: Twilight Princess) is worth buying along with a Wii Mote. Just an awesome game, not quite as good as Super Mario 64 but it is close.


----------



## go4life

"No darling, id rather tap your ass"


----------



## [Teh Root]

I did tap that ass.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Not in a video game, no. Real life is another matter. If only her chest were a lil bit bigger.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## [Teh Root]

wut game is that?


----------



## Vostro

Eve Online


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry old chaps, I thought the post in question was in the EVE Online thread.


----------



## antuk15

S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Call Of Pripyat









SSAO, Sun and Sun Rays quality set to Medium and enabled DX10.1 with 4xMSAA + 4x transparency AA


























































It doesn't even have any texture/Lighting MODS yet either


----------



## mfb412

wow, with AA and even with those settings, most of the textures and lighting are absolutely mindblowing


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Call Of Pripyat









SSAO, Sun and Sun Rays quality set to Medium and enabled DX10.1 with 4xMSAA + 4x transparency AA









It doesn't even have any texture/Lighting MODS yet either










What FPS are you getting ? min / max / average ? I'd love to play this as I loved SOC played trough it like 10 times with different mods. But I didnt play CS as my FPS were quite low. 
---------------------------------------------------------
Not tried this game at 1080p yet but I would say I could run it at that res no problem.


----------



## ashblk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


What FPS are you getting ? min / max / average ? I'd love to play this as I loved SOC played trough it like 10 times with different mods. But I didnt play CS as my FPS were quite low. 
---------------------------------------------------------
Not tried this game at 1080p yet but I would say I could run it at that res no problem.







nice game, what's the title?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ashblk*


nice game, what's the title?


Resident Evil Zero


----------



## ashblk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Resident Evil Zero


nice


----------



## zidave

BioShock 2


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

VBS2 (JCOVE)


----------



## Kitarist

Being an older engine Bioshock 2 still has great graphics imho


----------



## Radiix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat & Project Reality


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
VBS2 (JCOVE)

<snip>

Had to look up VBS2







What are you using it for?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Had to look up VBS2







What are you using it for?

I've assembled a small group to play ArmA 2 with me, but since VBS2 is much harder, I thought I should train them with VBS2.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


I've assembled a small group to play ArmA 2 with me, but since VBS2 is much harder, I thought I should train them with VBS2.


I don't understand.

Where did you find a small group to play ArmA 2 with?

Joke, joke









Nice idea training them with a military sim, you should drag them out of bed for training at random times to get the full military experience







Also shout at them and call them worthless a lot.


----------



## Twistacles

Mass Effect 2


----------



## zidave

^ He's a beast.


----------



## Kitarist

He looks funny


----------



## Threefeet

He really needs something to sort out those wrinkles... any ideas?


----------



## Gir

And yes, I killed him as soon as he turned around.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

aoc in dx10


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## KG363

@yellowtoblerone:
Your links don't work


----------



## yellowtoblerone

funny, it looks fine to me:










I'll reupload them again.

aoc in dx10


----------



## KG363

The new ones work


----------



## yellowtoblerone

thanks letting me know


----------



## PCpwnz

AOC is such a pretty game. Never got into it though.


----------



## kkbob33

I know this is supposed to be for pics but i have been messing with movies a little and decided to show a short litle beta clip of whats to come.

*Let me know what ya think*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


*Let me know what ya think*


I think.

*FAIL*

*+*

*NOOB
*


----------



## KG363

There is an official videos of your games thread. This is not it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Pr0n from Mass Effect 2







.


----------



## KG363

But she wears a mask


----------



## mfb412

She takes it off, the player just never gets to see her face


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


There is an official videos of your games thread. This is not it.


Link?


----------



## KG363

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/59...es-thread.html


----------



## Gir

Trying to get the best gear for the import into Chaos Rising.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
I know this is supposed to be for pics but i have been messing with movies a little and decided to show a short litle beta clip of whats to come.

*Let me know what ya think*














*EDIT:* Also included is something I made for some of my coding buddies a while back to promote their site which eventually went under but I was pretty proud of it. They took the music out which really pissed me off!!

Mind you; *I DO NOT CHEAT NORMALLY* and was just for the purposes of the video














hey man very nice screenshots


----------



## Radiix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ArmA 2


----------



## Threefeet

Am I the only one that is unimpressed by STALKER's graphics? Judging from screenshots, that is.


----------



## KG363

I'm not too impressed with shadow of Chernobyl. The others look better, though


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I'm not too impressed with shadow of Chernobyl. The others look better, though

I was talking about Call of Pripyat actually. I've only seen screenshots and ran the benchmark and the graphics look about the same as the old ones but with better textures.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
Game looks quite interesting







...... What would you rate it 1 out of 10?

I would personally put it at a 5 or 6. Avoid this game at all costs, until the next one is released. Horribly optimized for single core CPUs. Devs said they were never going to go multicore, for this game specifically. Multicore support is definitely in the bag for the next one, which should be out like Q2-Q3 next year.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I'm not too impressed with shadow of Chernobyl. The others look better, though

Looks 1000x better with the stalker complete mod though.

Best way to lose a round I suppose:









Great rain effects on this level:


----------



## IIowa

Helbreath Nemesis


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Am I the only one that is unimpressed by STALKER's graphics? Judging from screenshots, that is.


the game is using a god danm old engine, so of course its nto flashy. however the actual phsyics, dynamics of the graphics, is spectacular


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Trying to get the best gear for the import into Chaos Rising. 
- Insert DOW II Screens-


Likewise, I can't wait for it. 2 more heros for last stand too (I love this mode) you play online ? COOP ? Last Stand ? if so feel free to add me, we kill some orky scum ^^


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


the game is using a god danm old engine, so of course its nto flashy. however the actual phsyics, dynamics of the graphics, is spectacular


Ah cool, something that wasn't being conveyed in screenshots then









Might give it a look in a few months.


----------



## headcracker

I think stalker looks amazing. It has some of the best lighting and shadows I've ever seen. Sure some of the visuals do look dated but overall I think it looks awesome! I can't wait to play COP but I will wait till I can max it. I will buy it then.

Edit: Also don't forget, it's one awesome game too








PC Exclusives FTW ^^


----------



## Wishmaker

One of the nicest shots in Mass Effect 2. Shame I don't have higher resolution on my screen so I can make a lovely background out of it







. My second playthrough done and I had to cap this one again







.


----------



## Bartmasta

gta 4


----------



## Wishmaker

Some more Mass Effect 2. The nicest armour in the game : Garrus


































*1. Rachni Queen :*

*Mass Effect 1*









*Mass Effect 2*








*
2. Shiala:

**Mass Effect 1*










*Mass Effect 2*







*

3. Wrex*- saved by me in Mass Effect 1 appears in Mass Effect 2


























*4.Gianna* - don't have a cap from ME1 but I have one from ME2









How to keep those fish alive







.










Mass Effect 1 and Mass Effect 2 graphics comparison










A lovely shot with my Geth Shield :


----------



## antuk15

STALKER : COP with my own tweaks


































































Better looking then Crysis? You decide


----------



## Bartmasta

crysis looks better but stalker has amazing lighting


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Likewise, I can't wait for it. 2 more heros for last stand too (I love this mode) you play online ? COOP ? Last Stand ? if so feel free to add me, we kill some orky scum ^^


Sent an invite.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
Sent an invite.

Accepted.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ArmA 2 CBP is serious


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Some custom car action in GTA4


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


ArmA 2 CBP is serious











Im a huge ArmA fan keep the screens coming!


----------



## Radiix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

BC2 Beta, 2-3 AT mines VS Bus thing










best round I had.. 45 kills.. a 16+ kill streak, too.

and some more ArmA 2. Some map based in Afganistan. I was overrun by the taliban and ran to this roof top with some of my (off screen) squad mates. I called in a medevac chopper to get us out of there, one of our men was seriously injured and falling unconscious often.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Is ArmA2 a coop game like l4d 2? Also how is the weapon mechanics and sound? Are they realistic at all?










aoc pvp fatality


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## bengore

Cod 4 Pics ^_^

L4D 2


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 


















Congrats


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

EVE


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

arma 2


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Is ArmA2 a coop game like l4d 2? Also how is the weapon mechanics and sound? Are they realistic at all?



yeah, it's coop or team deathmatch. (usually coop though)

the sound isn't the best... especially the voice acting.. (terrible)

weapon mechanics? what do you mean by that?

If i understood your question correctly.. It simulates how wind, gravity, and the bullet itself. so there are many variables you have to consider, it's not just point and shoot and expect a headshot with a sniper. In ACE2 Mod, you can use the Krestel 4500 to find which direction the wind is. Your spotter can set up a small telescope which can help you find targets, and find where your bullets have gone.

this also applies to every other weapon..
Grenades don't insta-kill you like games, you'll get wounded depending on where it hit you.

If you are prone and it's right in front of you, it will kill you. (obviously, a ton of shrapnel right in your face) If you are standing up, you might be able to survive two, but you'll be seriously wounded.

Rocket launchers.. you can't point certain launchers up to take out helis. Sure, the rocket will hit the heli, but the backblast will hit the floor, and you.. and it usually wounds/kills you.

ArmA 2. The game where all the cheap things in the other FPS games aren't solved by balancing them, they are solved with realism.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon




----------



## Gir

Acog scope in the beta?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah, they also have a 12x zoom one, but really is just the stock so its still hard to see (foggy/dirty)


----------



## Gir

How did you manage to get enough XP for that?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


How did you manage to get enough XP for that?


You can glitch it onto any gun by using a sniper with it then switching kits.


----------



## Unstableiser

Please expand and read the Dragon age ones!


----------



## Anth0789

Engie SG farm so awesome!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*












I can just imagine the person who wrote that giggling at their desk


----------



## Gir

$5.99 at Newegg. Much better than the lackluster reviews imply. I'd describe it as an under-funded Mass Effect in ancient Greece. Very heavily story/dialog based.


----------



## Radiix

STALKER: COP & Project Reality.


----------



## mfb412

...is that a grenade launcher on an L85


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


...is that a grenade launcher on an L85


Yes.


----------



## Unstableiser

No


----------



## Gir




----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Rise of the Argonauts


I can tell that game is running on the UE3 engine just because of the way the lava glows. It's the same with almost all liquids in UE3. Other than that with games these days its a 50/50 chance its running on UE3.

*Battlefield 2: Project Reality mod
*


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ArmA 2 looking sharp


----------



## Trogdor

Portal


----------



## ljason8eg

Big time problems when the leader restarts in the wrong gear in the Driver's World Championship race.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


STALKER : COP with my own tweaks


































































Better looking then Crysis? You decide










Wow. Can you please tell me how you managed to get COP to look so good. Running through the game now. Fantastic title.


----------



## Wishmaker

I think Velvet Assassin does not like my sig rig. Is it me or there is something wrong in this picture??


----------



## Gir

How pretty she is.


----------



## Radiix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Kitarist

TF2 good times


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lol nice, that ranger got owned.

Some nice aoc screens i found


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
lol nice, that ranger got owned.

Some nice aoc screens i found



















Amazing. I still have my subscription lol. Is this worth going back to??


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## headcracker

Still have some shadow bugs I need to work out before can enjoy this game fully again


----------



## Threefeet

Those facial models are pretty impressive considering its age.

Here we go again...


----------



## Gir

Badass. All there really is to say about this scene.


----------



## Abiosis

*Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx*

just started this DLC...


----------



## Radiix

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat


----------



## consume

Sora vs Darth Maul in Kingdom Hearts 2

















Me owning Sephiroth on normal mode









Terra owning me on critical mode


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


Amazing. I still have my subscription lol. Is this worth going back to??


AoC: It's improved to be a great game - if you're a pve'er.

If you're a pvp'er, don't even bother.


----------



## Alwinp

so what game is it?


----------



## KG363

What is your problem, |jasoneg?


----------



## Alwinp

Now lets just enjoy the screenshots that will be showed in this thread.

Altho the graphic quality reminded me of cod first, is that fully maxed?


----------



## consume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Now lets just enjoy the screenshots that will be showed in this thread.

Altho the graphic quality reminded me of cod first, is that fully maxed?

Yeah, everything is high, HBAO is on and I have anti aliasing and anisotrophic filtering both at 16x. But the screenshot doesn't seem to show some of the anti aliasing for some reason.

Some more Bad Company porn :








The trees up ahead don't look like that when i'm playing.


----------



## MakubeX

Can't wait for Steam to unlock BC2!


----------



## Dream Killer

My friend that works at game stop lent me a copy for single player BC2. Game looks totally awesome.

Here's some shots from the first 2 levels:

















































Settings:









And one for piracy:









HBAO rips my 5870 apart. I might just get that second one once my Corsair 1000HX comes in the mail. The game doesn't feel smooth with HBAO on even with it chugging along at 50FPS. The higher quality textures than beta are ohh so awesome though


----------



## kga92

Now I wan't a new GPU







Have to...resist...


----------



## NeueZiel

I'd be more impressed if it wasn't another modern war shooter.


----------



## meticadpa




----------



## Dactyl

Shooting things in Torchlight with the help of 5 skin-n-guts deprived friends. Pewpew!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ArmA 2


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SAS tomorrow


----------



## USFORCES

BC2 plane crashing


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Dr.Zyklon

now you see me









now you dont









crysis anyone?


















i has a box


----------



## Abiosis

*Battlefield: Bad Company II*

_Awesome textures...great game~_


----------



## yellowtoblerone

So... I'm not quite dead. AoC


----------



## go4life

Just Cause 2 Demo

Pretty nice water I must say.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Just Cause 2 Demo

Pretty nice water I must say.

Ooh looks inviting lol

So what do you think of the demo? I'm downloading it on & off between BC2 sessions


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ooh looks inviting lol

So what do you think of the demo? I'm downloading it on & off between BC2 sessions









indeed lol









Well to be honest I didn't like the demo to much, but pretty nice graphics, and some cool features like fly on a gas tank








The gameplay itself, mediocre.

But still worth trying id say! But if its like JC1 (the demo sucked there too), the original game was much better, so let's hope its like that one more time


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


indeed lol









Well to be honest I didn't like the demo to much, but pretty nice graphics, and some cool features like fly on a gas tank








The gameplay itself, mediocre.

But still worth trying id say! But if its like JC1 (the demo sucked there too), the original game was much better, so let's hope its like that one more time










Cool I'll give it a whirl and see how I like it







I didn't play the original demo or retail so this'll all be new to me.

Cheers.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Cool I'll give it a whirl and see how I like it







I didn't play the original demo or retail so this'll all be new to me.

Cheers.

yeah do that, and bring some SS here too


----------



## Enfluenza

JUST CAUSE 2
COD 4
and i did the flying can thing!! i have a video but no pics yet
heres the video:
http://www.wegame.com/watch/flying-on-teh-gas-tank/


----------



## kckyle

yay


----------



## Radiix

BF2: Project Reality & Bad Company 2


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

WOW JC2 graphics are insane, man. / UT3 one shot. 
JC may look good, but as always the controls sucks, too many commands


----------



## headcracker




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis All high dx9 w/ax2 1280x1024


----------



## Patrick25

Cod 4 using the AK47...AKa the best gun in the game. Search and Destroy.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick25* 
Cod 4 using the AK47...AKa the best gun in the game. Search and Destroy.









I prefer the M16A4 with acog, 2x straight 15 kill sprees in one sabotage match don't lie


----------



## Unstableiser

PUSHING THEM INTO THE HUGGING RIVER



































:gunn er:


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## alexisd

Hi fellas,still trying to catch up with my old thread,is ok only need 3979 posts.Keep them comming.Nice sreenshots everybody.


----------



## mtbiker033

Bf bc2!


----------



## robotsavior

NFS World


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Best.Round.Ever....yet


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
Bf bc2!

Looking good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *robotsavior* 
NFS World

World? Damn how many NFS games are they going to make....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash* 
Best.Round.Ever....yet



Not to bad, remember my days in BF2 as a sniper. Road to jalalabad = 30kills, 0 deaths







man I miss those days...
Need to buy BC2 now, seems like its a great game


----------



## Threefeet

Wolfenstein Source:










Test Drive Unlimited:










Resistance And Liberation (Alpha 4):










R.U.S.E. Beta:










Perfect Stride Continuum v2:










Orion Beta 1.0:










Dreamball 2.0:










Deus Ex - Invisible War:










Dear Esther:










Dead Space:










Curse Episode 1:










Crysis Warhead:










Crysis:










Combine Destiny:










Call of Duty 5 - World at War:










Borderlands:










Halo 3:










I just owned your Internet connection


----------



## headcracker

What the... fighting in the Irish countryside ?????????????????????


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
What the... fighting in the Irish countryside ?????????????????????

lol yep!

I was very suprised to say the least









It was the first map I played with a buddy of mine and it took us a few seconds to click we were fighting on the Cork/Tipp border lol


----------



## Gir




----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol yep!

I was very suprised to say the least









It was the first map I played with a buddy of mine and it took us a few seconds to click we were fighting on the Cork/Tipp border lol

lol I checked it out today and after some reading I decided to give this game a miss, but..... I'm now interested to try it. I mean how many games take place in Ireland (even if it's just a map).


----------



## Zigee

I noticed this while playing and took a screenshot. Later found out that it is an easter egg based on optimus prime from transformers.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
lol I checked it out today and after some reading I decided to give this game a miss, but..... I'm now interested to try it. I mean how many games take place in Ireland (even if it's just a map).

I was skeptical as well when I saw it appear on Steam tbh. I mean I like some RTS games but the genre doesn't suit me a whole lot (that means I'm terrible at them







). I have to admit I like it though it takes a bit of getting used to. Give it a bash and if you fancy a game let me know









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zigee* 
I noticed this while playing and took a screenshot. Later found out that it is an easter egg based on optimus prime from transformers.

lol cool.

I'm glad to see a bit of life in this thread again, let's hope it keeps rolling. I think BC2 has been taking everyone's time


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I was skeptical as well when I saw it appear on Steam tbh. I mean I like some RTS games but the genre doesn't suit me a whole lot (that means I'm terrible at them







). I have to admit I like it though it takes a bit of getting used to. Give it a bash and if you fancy a game let me know









I am on the other side, I love RTS games. Reason why I gave this a miss just doesn't look like the type of RTS I would like (it does look kinda lame), but if I get time I will D/L it during the week. Just to play on that map lol ^^


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
TLR

i love that game, beware though, up ahead you will have to face this conqueror guy, and you will have to level whore yourself to hell, i'm already up to combat rank 32 and still can't beat him, and can't advance further because all 3 other big fights that can give me tons of XP are also too strong... need to keep pounding levels on the southwestern road i suppose


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
I am on the other side, I love RTS games. Reason why I gave this a miss just doesn't look like the type of RTS I would like (it does look kinda lame), but if I get time I will D/L it during the week. Just to play on that map lol ^^

I know what you mean, it doesn't look great when you're looking at the whole board. They put a lot of work into the graphics when you zoom into the action and it looks great, but I found no incentive whatsoever to lose the broader perspective the zoomed out view grants.

*_______________________*

*Street Fighter IV*:
This image pretty sums up my SFIV experience, getting my head kicked in by the computer

















*Fallout 3*:

















Someone is about to have their evening ruined in *Borderlands*:


----------



## Unstableiser

It's a long way to Tipperary! I've always been an RTS play and got this game too, didn't like it much at first but it grows on you after a few games. The supply system is brilliant I think.


----------



## Slightly skewed

BC2


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How did you make Fallout to look like that!? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


It's a long way to Tipperary! I've always been an RTS play and got this game too, didn't like it much at first but it grows on you after a few games. The supply system is brilliant I think.


I agree on both counts, it really grew on me after a few games and the supply line system is a great idea I think. I found my game style changing dramatically over the first games from trying to snatch up as many supply points as possible to capturing a reduced amount but fortifying them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


How did you make Fallout to look like that!? It's gorgeous.


It's one of favourite screenies from FO3







I took it quite a while ago so I can't remember exactly which mods, but it was definitely an improved sky mod, Fellout and a darkness mod. The darkness one was part of a bigger package IIRC. I'll have a look at my mess of a mod folder and see if I can find the names for ya.

*EDIT ::* Fallout3Nexus is down atm so no links, but here are the names of the mods _I'm pretty sure_ I was using:

Enhanced Night Sky by CptJoker
Fellout by Hattix
High Resolution Rocks by NeilMc
Rocks Add-on Pack by NeilMc
Terrain Pack by NeilMc
Enhanced Weather - Rain and snow by Skingrad24

The enhanced weather mod has darker nights included, also you can configure how much rain/snow you want, if any at all.


----------



## Threefeet

*TrackMania Nations Forever*:









*Tomb of Amun-Ra*:









*Spelunky*:









*Mightier*:









The gang's all here in *Fallout 3*:









*Coil*:









*Codename Gordon*:









*EDIT ::*







Double post


----------



## headcracker

Threefeet I think you have a screenshot addiction ^^. I bet your fraps folder is like 10GB + lol (mine is 40GB) I keep meaning to delete it but dunno why I don't hmmm.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Threefeet I think you have a screenshot addiction ^^. I bet your fraps folder is like 10GB + lol (mine is 40GB) I keep meaning to delete it but dunno why I don't hmmm.

lol there are worse things to be addicted to







Trying to get this thread back to its glory days again, people have been holding out screenshots on me and I need my fix









My screenies folder used to be 50-60GB but I had to delete a lot of them a few months back due to space restrictions







Never again, up to 16GB now and counting...

The worst was when I was playing Prototype, I ended up with about 5000 images in a folder lol. Took me a very, very long time to get through them.


----------



## KG363

Do you guys use fraps to take pictures?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Do you guys use fraps to take pictures?


Yep. I don't use the FPS monitor though.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some Flatout Ultimate Carnage Max


----------



## headcracker

lol


----------



## Threefeet

lol nice pics









Is the Witcher really that good? I played probably about the first hour of it and just didn't 'get' it but most seem to see it as a classic...


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol nice pics









Is the Witcher really that good? I played probably about the first hour of it and just didn't 'get' it but most seem to see it as a classic...

Well, I got it maybe a year ago and played maybe 2/3 hour's and I loved it. Then the Enhanced Edition came out, and it screwed up everything. I forgot all about it I had/have so many games to get through. But now I can max it I re-installed it and so far I'm just going through what I already did so can't comment on the whole game. But I really do love this game and gonna play till the end this time. It's just such a dark twisted game, like no other really. Unique control and combat system too which I really like.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I have the enhanced version, but I've only played the normal version. Your screen shoots seem kind of wierd cus I don't remember any of those scenes.

The witcher is a classic due to it's length and depth of storyline, not to mention the heads you constantly chop off.


----------



## Radiix

Metro 2033


----------



## Unstableiser

Is that X-Ray?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 
Is that X-Ray?

No, it's their own engine.


----------



## KG363

looks great. How's the gameplay and how does it run?


----------



## elson

Metro has nice lighting. How is it?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
looks great. How's the gameplay and how does it run?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
Metro has nice lighting. How is it?

So far so good. I'm about 3 hours in. The Graphics are great but the gameplay is better. Things like manually charging your flashlight, changing gas mask filters and blowing out lights really add to the immersion.

The game runs alright but it could be better. With everything at max and AAA instead of MSAA I'm averaging around 80 FPS. If I turn on MSAA it seems to cut that in half.

*
Metro 2033*


----------



## Threefeet

The lighting does look impressive!

Sounds pretty cool, might check this one out in a few weeks.

Keep them screens a-comin'!


----------



## go4life

I came.



and another one:


This is Mass Effect 2 if your wondering.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just got some bezel-less dual 1080p (3840x1080) gaming in on my single 5770. Bad Company 2 on these settings ran avg. 35fps. Cannot wait to crossfire!!


----------



## Gir

Hello Mr. Freeman.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

whats wrong with his head?


----------



## badger6021

BC2


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I messed up somewhere after adding the weapons pack for FO3


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SOF3


----------



## wutsup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


SOF3 


























so legendary aka the general on the guru3d forums, does sof have better graphics than crysis?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

thats soldier of fortune? i thought it was a preview of crysis 2


----------



## wutsup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


thats soldier of fortune? i thought it was a preview of crysis 2


LOL, in legendarys mind it is.....


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Oh crap I'm gona die










Wait what?


----------



## Gir

Note: I had alt tabbed, which disabled the forced AA, which is why there are so many jaggies.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


SOF3


why does that M16 NOT have sights?


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why does that M16 NOT have sights?

Because the games a steaming pile of crap? lol


----------



## plasmathunderdx

Starcraft 2 - from HDStarcraft

This is actually a screen shot from a video posted on youtube from HDstarcraft. He posts high definition videos of him playing Starcraft 2 from the beta, so for all of you wanting to see starcraft game play check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/user/HDstarcraft


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Metro 2033


----------



## headcracker

All these Metro 2033 sceenshots making me want the game so bad. Look's like an awesome game and the visual's are quite outstanding. Pitty I wont by a game with PhysX


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You don't need to use the PhysX, it's an option in the Video settings. I'd hate to miss out on a great game because of something I can turn on/off.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 
You don't need to use the PhysX, it's an option in the Video settings. I'd hate to miss out on a great game because of something I can turn on/off.









I know you don't need it, but the fact it's there and I can't use it. And also the fact I can't use DX11. I'll pick it up sometime in the future when I upgrade though.


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I know you don't need it, but the fact it's there and I can't use it. And also the fact I can't use DX11. I'll pick it up sometime in the future when I upgrade though.


I can run Metro with advanced physx on without a problem. This implementation of physx is a lot better at utilizing multiple CPU cores than past games.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
I can run Metro with advanced physx on without a problem. This implementation of physx is a lot better at utilizing multiple CPU cores than past games.

Oh, so it's not GPU based PhysX?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Oh, so it's not GPU based PhysX?

It is, but it's also optimized for quad cores.


----------



## Gir




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Radiix

Metro 2033 & Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## mfb412

I see slightly skewed is back


----------



## TestECull

_"Man, noone ever told me starting Dad's purifier would be such a pain in the ass. Maybe I can have someone else install this stupid GECK for me? I just hope I don't break any more of these things, importing them from the west coast is too expensive.- Lone Wanderer_


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 


















Crysis really is just simply beautiful. Never played a game that looks better than it.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Some Metro 2033 for you kids.

Tessilation enabled Advanced DOF enabled


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plasmathunderdx* 
Starcraft 2 - from HDStarcraft

This is actually a screen shot from a video posted on youtube from HDstarcraft. He posts high definition videos of him playing Starcraft 2 from the beta, so for all of you wanting to see starcraft game play check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/user/HDstarcraft

Why don't you simply post screenshots then?


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

I don't really have any SS of the games I play








Couple but I just yeah it's rare.

Here's me going 22-0 on DoTA blargh









Here's my beloved FF7 and all its Sephy glory!

















Ehhh finally DAoC... First my Bonedancer, and then my Valewalker!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *one_winged_angel* 
i don't really have any ss of the games i play








couple but i just yeah it's rare.

Here's me going 22-0 on dota blargh









here's my beloved ff7 and all its sephy glory!

















ehhh finally daoc... First my bonedancer, and then my valewalker!

























ff7. Win win win win win win win.


----------



## CDMAN

I am playing Blaze Blue CS right now:


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
[/URL]

I've had that game lying around for a while, is it worth it?


----------



## _Marvin_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 









What game is that ?

*Microsoft Purble Place:*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*


What game is that ?


It's BFBC2


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I can see why he wouldn't know about it.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I've had that game lying around for a while, is it worth it?

100% yes, install it. If you like the Diablo style gameplay it's a must. I just think it's awesome. Only downside is not many play MP but can still find a game going. I'd recommend the game enough to get the expansion too. I think it look's pretty decent too.


----------



## go4life

DiRT 2:






I have a ****load of BC2 pic's il post later on


----------



## mfb412

i have one of the quickest times on that last track, with that car.
hairpin run <3


----------



## go4life

got to love the impreza <3

Its really nice to play with my 360 controller too, it weren't to good with a keyboard like GRID was I think.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


....


Edited pics out so it's not spamming.









That does look a LOT like Diablo II. Makes me wanna install it again for the nostalgia. lol The Titan Quest looks 10x better though, might look into it.


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Edited pics out so it's not spamming.









That does look a LOT like Diablo II. Makes me wanna install it again for the nostalgia. lol The Titan Quest looks 10x better though, might look into it.










I just got a PC this year. I bought Titan quest 2 weeks ago and I have been playing it NON STOP. I love it.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightz2k* 
Edited pics out so it's not spamming.









That does look a LOT like Diablo II. Makes me wanna install it again for the nostalgia. lol The Titan Quest looks 10x better though, might look into it.









If you like Diablo II then you will like this also. I rather TQ myself simply because i can play at full res + has pretty good visuals.


----------



## BeerPowered

Anybody able to take screen pics of BFBC2 and MW2 @ 2560x1600 with Full AA and everything maxed out?

Trying to figure out If I should make the jump.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


got to love the impreza <3

Its really nice to play with my 360 controller too, it weren't to good with a keyboard like GRID was I think.


the group N is the best rally car, until you get to all star, then it's the Evo X and 1995 impreza


----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*





lol BJ looks like an old man wearing makeup


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Conan's old stumping ground


----------



## Prolog

I've been trying to get back into Neotokyo recently, I forgot how unforgiving it is. Been meaning to get a subscription for EVE as well.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


so legendary aka the general on the guru3d forums, does sof have better graphics than crysis?


IMHO, yes it does. I said that legendary has the best visuals in a FPS, but i forgot about how good SOF3, so i would say that SOF3 has the best visuals in a FPS, next is Jericho, if you set everything in visuals to its highest. Then comes Crysis [note] only if you use customize cfg's, because the normal graphics in crysis doesn't look too good and i said a while back, that i can't play crysis without using visuals cfg files, because the normal visuals doesn't look very good IMO.

Just my views, don't have a fit


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## wutsup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


IMHO, yes it does. I said that legendary has the best visuals in a FPS, but i forgot about how good SOF3, so i would say that SOF3 has the best visuals in a FPS, next is Jericho, if you set everything in visuals to its highest. Then comes Crysis [note] only if you use customize cfg's, because the normal graphics in crysis doesn't look too good and i said a while back, that i can't play crysis without using visuals cfg files, because the normal visuals doesn't look very good IMO.

Just my views, don't have a fit










lol i believe you


----------



## EmG




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


IMHO, yes it does. I said that legendary has the best visuals in a FPS, but i forgot about how good SOF3, so i would say that SOF3 has the best visuals in a FPS, next is Jericho, if you set everything in visuals to its highest. Then comes Crysis [note] only if you use customize cfg's, because the normal graphics in crysis doesn't look too good and i said a while back, that i can't play crysis without using visuals cfg files, because the normal visuals doesn't look very good IMO.

Just my views, don't have a fit










still trolling on?

anyways, here's some porn for you (Ungine Heaven v2).


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
still trolling on?

anyways, here's some porn for you (Ungine Heaven v2).




Isn't that engine built from the ground up for DX11?


----------



## it's me again

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
still trolling on?



he isn't trolling at all.

nobody here understands what trolling is, even the moderators. why do i bother..

anyway

Just Cause 2 stuff


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *it's me again*


he isn't trolling at all.

nobody here understands what trolling is, even the moderators. why do i bother..


Exactly. Legendary just goes out of his way to show his love for an eclectic array of games.


----------



## KoukiFC3S




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six 3


----------



## TestECull

From top left to bottom right: Miss Launcher, M249 S.A.W., RPK74 Kalashnakov, vanilla Minigun, Shrike Ares, and on the far right standing up is an H&K 23









From left to right, bottom to top:

Callahan's Magnum leaning against the screw press, Silverhawk 470, M1 Garand, Smith and Wesson 500, I think the other revolver is a Colt Python(Could also be a S&W Model 29, don't remember TBH), Fat Man, Tesla Cannon. The terminal actually works, I moved it from it's original spot(just above and to the right of the H&K 23 in the first screenshot) to where it is, then cloned and positioned a chair. You can even sit in that chair and use the terminal!

Mods used: Feng Shui(To move and place this stuff), 20th Century Weapons(For the majority of the guns), and Personal Terminal(For the terminal obviously







).

I love Fallout 3...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*












They really need to stop the underwear on the outside thing.

rainbow six 3 raven shield for the win









aoc


----------



## getllamasfast

lolwut?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Isn't that engine built from the ground up for DX11?

Think so, at least the tessellation is just sick!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Exactly. Legendary just goes out of his way to show his love for an eclectic array of games.

very well, my bad


----------



## Alwinp




----------



## mfb412

I hate those giant black birds, they are annoying as hell when you aren't above combat rank 50 and still...


----------



## Unknownm

Ninja Mono w/ Iron mode & 4 Lanes enabled & sideways road. Sorry I didn't enable no roads or tilt camera but still


----------



## go4life

BC2.
Some singleplayer, some multi, some old, some new


----------



## JediMstrKris

Mw2.


----------



## JFuss

Crysis Warhead
I was going along driving my failtank then all of a sudden i failed off a small cliff into a fail tree and i therefore failed.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFuss*


Crysis Warhead
I was going along driving my failtank then all of a sudden i failed off a small cliff into a fail tree and i therefore failed.




















Nice storytelling


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K




----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six 3 & Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Rainbow Six 3 & Battlefield: Bad Company 2.











Best gun ever.

Well not the best but a gun that should be included in every shooter.


----------



## KG363

agreed


----------



## mfb412

M14 is like the modern equivalent of the Gewehr 43
and that is good


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
I hate those giant black birds, they are annoying as hell when you aren't above combat rank 50 and still...

That bird was a rare monster though, can't remember the name. But the wiki has it anyway.

I just make one union attack them, since only the first turn it'll cast that irritating curse spell. I also had to start over, because I got stuck at the gates of hell and could not train. The first thing I did was pay more attention to weapon upgrades for my party members & sidequests. These two are so time consuming it adds up on BR & skills. Almost all my characters have one sort of healing spell maxed out and a handfull of them have ressurrect spells. I even learned blackoutII already and i'm BR 40.

Downside however is that mostly my "attack with x arts" commands are replaced by "clear these reiments" or "Heal with item arts" ect ect. But i'm working on that.

This game has me hooked. Its been a while since rpg's got me so hooked up since final fantasy VIII. Some people hate this game due to random combat system (spells available & positions, ect) but it adds to the challange.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


M14 is like the modern equivalent of the Gewehr 43
and that is good


Gewher wasn't that great, it was unbalanced.

The M14, while being one of my favorites, was heavy and kicked like a mule. And don't bother trying to shoot it on auto


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Gewher wasn't that great, it was unbalanced.

The M14, while being one of my favorites, was heavy and kicked like a mule. And don't bother trying to shoot it on auto


i enjoyed using either in any game due to my playstyle, i prefer killing people with one shot plain and simple, don't like spraying

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


That bird was a rare monster though, can't remember the name. But the wiki has it anyway.

I just make one union attack them, since only the first turn it'll cast that irritating curse spell. I also had to start over, because I got stuck at the gates of hell and could not train. The first thing I did was pay more attention to weapon upgrades for my party members & sidequests. These two are so time consuming it adds up on BR & skills. Almost all my characters have one sort of healing spell maxed out and a handfull of them have ressurrect spells. I even learned blackoutII already and i'm BR 40.

Downside however is that mostly my "attack with x arts" commands are replaced by "clear these reiments" or "Heal with item arts" ect ect. But i'm working on that.

This game has me hooked. Its been a while since rpg's got me so hooked up since final fantasy VIII. Some people hate this game due to random combat system (spells available & positions, ect) but it adds to the challange.


yeah i love it too, but sometimes getting unions botched is annoying as hell.
that bird is the tornado, i went to dilmoor to fight it, got it down to the red health zone but he botched my rush union and the rest followed...
how do you have your unions set up?
i have all with the counteroffensive stance (best stats for all)
with Rush's Troop: Rush, Torgal, Perneth (Qtisi mage from an early guild) and Caedmon (monster attacker).
Baulson's Gang: Baulson, Yamarn, Nora and Vega.
David's division: David, Pagus, Blocter and McGrady (not very powerful at start, but learns a lot of dragon attack variations which deal over 10000 dmg most of the time)
I'm in combat rank 46, and stuck with one of several things to do: kill the Hero Slayer in the ramparts in the tournament, and killing Canistea in the Nest of Eagles, either of which are insanely hard, since i still need to do more side quests


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
i enjoyed using either in any game due to my playstyle, i prefer killing people with one shot plain and simple, don't like spraying

yeah i love it too, but sometimes getting unions botched is annoying as hell.
that bird is the tornado, i went to dilmoor to fight it, got it down to the red health zone but he botched my rush union and the rest followed...
how do you have your unions set up?
i have all with the counteroffensive stance (best stats for all)
with Rush's Troop: Rush, Torgal, Perneth (Qtisi mage from an early guild) and Caedmon (monster attacker).
Baulson's Gang: Baulson, Yamarn, Nora and Vega.
David's division: David, Pagus, Blocter and McGrady (not very powerful at start, but learns a lot of dragon attack variations which deal over 10000 dmg most of the time)
I'm in combat rank 46, and stuck with one of several things to do: kill the Hero Slayer in the ramparts in the tournament, and killing Canistea in the Nest of Eagles, either of which are insanely hard, since i still need to do more side quests

I have one union based on combat & mystic, 2nd union is combat based and my last union is mystic based.
Every union has at least one person that either has remedies or item arts for healing or ressurecting.

For dominator & other bird monsters like blackwings I use that formation wich increases mystic evasion. Helps alot against skills acidbreath or whrilwind

And yeah my unions deal pretty much the same. It depends on the arts that are available though. Rush union can easely deal about 20k+ a chain
pagus can do over 10k aswell depending if his permafrost or caustic blast hit other enemy unions aswell.

Ive also beated the hero slayer already, it was actually really easy for me.
Then again, I think my characters are way advanced in arts then they really should be.

I have not tried the nest of eagles yet though, as i'm doing sidequests right now.

I did finish it on my first play (before i had to start over) at, suprisingly, Br 27 and only rush could revive people. Then again I got really lucky being able to cast Gae bolg twice in a row without the enemy union attacking me first.
And I also got the gates of hell down at BR30, its the boss after it that instantly ko'd all my unions.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
I have one union based on combat & mystic, 2nd union is combat based and my last union is mystic based.
Every union has at least one person that either has remedies or item arts for healing or ressurecting.

For dominator & other bird monsters like blackwings I use that formation wich increases mystic evasion. Helps alot against skills acidbreath or whrilwind

And yeah my unions deal pretty much the same. It depends on the arts that are available though. Rush union can easely deal about 20k+ a chain
pagus can do over 10k aswell depending if his permafrost or caustic blast hit other enemy unions aswell.

Ive also beated the hero slayer already, it was actually really easy for me.
Then again, I think my characters are way advanced in arts then they really should be.

I have not tried the nest of eagles yet though, as i'm doing sidequests right now.

I did finish it on my first play (before i had to start over) at, suprisingly, Br 27 and only rush could revive people. Then again I got really lucky being able to cast Gae bolg twice in a row without the enemy union attacking me first.
And I also got the gates of hell down at BR30, its the boss after it that instantly ko'd all my unions.

never made it to the conqueror, but from what i know he is insanely powerful.
i need to get revival arts done, all my squads have ridiculous attack power in both combat and mystic arts, if i use the go all out command i tend to deal over 15000 dmg with every union, but i only have one healer in rush's union (rush), two in baulson's and one in blocter's, but that is vega who has restore 5 so...


----------



## go4life

to much talking, to little SS!


----------



## KShirza1

screen shots soon


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


to much talking, to little SS!




Awesome.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrueForm*


Awesome.


thanks bro


----------



## KShirza1

almost


----------



## KShirza1

just about


----------



## Anth0789

Head shot!


----------



## stormcrow

Unreal Tournament 3 with Gears of War mod. hellz yeah!


----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six 3 & Serious Sam: HD demo


----------



## KG363

Why is everyone playing rainbow six 3 again? I haven't played in so long. When it came out and I was young, I thought it was photorealistic. Needless to say, I was wrong


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## AIpha

Spoiler: Bad Company 2










































I love the graphics in this game...I think they're amazing!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## Mudfrog

All games @ 1920x1080 max details

Borderlands





Stalker Clear Sky







Star Wars Force Unleashed Sith Edition



The Witcher



Goldeneye: Source



Fortress Forever


----------



## nikolauska

I really laughed to that flying rocket at the picture.


----------



## KG363

Goldeneye source? I must find it


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Goldeneye source? I must find it

It's a great game. I mainly just play it with my brother as we used to play it on the N64 when we were kids.

Play it with a buddy as the player community isn't very big.


----------



## CorporalAris

Yeah, me and a few buds play it at lans.


----------



## Wishmaker

Mass Effect 2 : Kasumi Goto DLC


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2 & Natural Selection 2 Engine Test


----------



## t3lancer2006

Picture spam!

(1920x1200 4xAA 16xAF Maxed Settings)


----------



## ezikiel12

Glorious.. I can finally max it out!


----------



## Dream Desire

Maybe not the best game, but for sure the most awe inspiriring. Crysis Warhead @ 2560x1600 2xaa


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezikiel12* 
Glorious.. I can finally max it out!


















A polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## MacG32

All settings maxed, ATi CC settings maxed, and at max res for old system.


----------



## go4life

Not sure what happened here, but this guy was just flying lol..
Game: Bad Company 2


----------



## KG363

Just Cause 2 looks like a better version of mercs 2


----------



## kkbob33

remove


----------



## yellowtoblerone

THat's the BC2 bug, where if you shoot somebody, they'll fly away. It ranges from a few meters to a long way.


----------



## awdrifter

Assassin's Creed 2

Venice is probably my favorite city in the game. Especially during the carnival missions. I wish they added a few more assassination missions during the carnival, and make better use of the glider.


----------



## Mr.Pie

epicness

a 40 minute Rush battle

look at how much points i manged to get!! a whopping 19K

leveled me up immediately


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
THat's the BC2 bug, where if you shoot somebody, they'll fly away. It ranges from a few meters to a long way.

lol, well im at rank 25 now, and I have only seen it once that some guy flies straight up like that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
epicness

a 40 minute Rush battle

look at how much points i manged to get!! a whopping 19K

leveled me up immediately









Got about the same here the other day, at the same map!









Love africa harbor<3


----------



## Mudfrog

MLB 2K10 @ 1920x1080 Max Everything


----------



## go4life

my God that looks boring lol


----------



## ahmedelbehery

My eyes...they bleed.


----------



## Mudfrog

Haha.. guess you gotta be a sports guy


----------



## go4life

think so ;D


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Baltimore Os, theY suck even this season, already lost what 6 games in a row haha. I am a fan of them, but they truly suck seriously. Btw, can you resize those photos next time dude.

Anyways, Timeshift PNY GT240/MAX


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
Btw, can you resize those photos next time dude.

why should he resize them? OCN scales them down automatically anyways!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
why should he resize them? OCN scales them down automatically anyways!

Indeed. Any resolution is cool to post.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Indeed. Any resolution is cool to post.


At least you understand me!


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2, Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory & Lead and Gold.


----------



## buster2010

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


why should he resize them? OCN scales them down automatically anyways!


He has a good point though some of the sites that people use are just too slow for large pics.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buster2010*


He has a good point though some of the sites that people use are just too slow for large pics.


lol, well I post full hd SS in PNG = 3-4mb's each


----------



## Salami991

I know... Crysis, but still:


----------



## Swiftes

Radiix, glad to see some others playing L&G!


----------



## Threefeet

I think legendary was referring to the fact that OCN just shows a scaled down thumbnail, but doesn't actually resize it if you get me. As in you still download the full image so the page loads at the same speed as if the images were displayed at full scale.

I'm totally against that though, full sized & full quality all the way


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I think legendary was referring to the fact that OCN just shows a scaled down thumbnail, but doesn't actually resize it if you get me. As in you still download the full image so the page loads at the same speed as if the images were displayed at full scale.

I'm totally against that though, full sized & full quality all the way










It makes it easier to scroll through, the scaled down thumbnail. I see the games I like and I click on them, good.


----------



## Alwinp

Click spoiler to open images...









Both are played with emulators.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Live for Speed
Nissan 240SX


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *threefeet*


i'm totally against that though, full sized & full quality all the way :d


<3


----------



## darklighthim

*Game*: Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 
*Patch:* Gaming Access Community Patch 2.00RC2 + EPL - Skysports Scoreboard. [The best patch for PES which makes it 100x better than the stock game and since it's only 366MB it doesn't take up much space.]


----------



## yellowtoblerone

GO ARSENAL!!! Too bad bentner sucks. But it looks like they got his hump back right.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


GO ARSENAL!!! Too bad bentner sucks. But it looks like they got his hump back right.


Not sure if that's the original PES bendtner or a modded one but they got him as spot on as possible as with a a lot of other players although some look a bit off.

I am hoping to also check out fifa 10 and any mods/patches that it may have because i know that on the PC FIFA sucks compared to the 360/PS3's versions or it has done for a few years now but hopefully any patches will make it worth playing or at the least fun to mess around with.


----------



## Nautilus

Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion (Modded)


----------



## headcracker

Very Very Very Short









Oops I forgot to resize sorry ^^


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Dream Desire

Crysis Warhead is no longer the king of lagg, hats of to Metro 2033
--2560x1600 Resolution, 56k beware - 12mb screenshot


----------



## NFL

My favorite game at the moment


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Crysis Warhead is no longer the king of lagg, hats of to Metro 2033 
--2560x1600 Resolution, 56k beware - 12mb screenshot












Did you play that with stock graphics? Looks crap. it would been nice if you played with one of the configs they have. Improve more realistic look and color of the game but nice though.


----------



## kilrbe3

Me and a friend doing RaF, we done RaF about 5 or so times, both have 80s and all, just trying some new classes before Cat x-pack comes.

In this pic is the most epic quest log either of us have seen, in The Hinterlands. Trust me, we noted to ourself. Come BACK HERE next time we do RaF! Place is a gold mine. Just from all those quest to turn in, 3 levels just from reward XP.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Crysis Warhead is no longer the king of lagg, hats of to Metro 2033 
--2560x1600 Resolution, 56k beware - 12mb screenshot


Nice resolution, but really crappy graphics! Put higher settings


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Nice resolution, but really crappy graphics! Put higher settings









I agree. I would expect Crysis to look better at that resolution.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Nice resolution, but really crappy graphics! Put higher settings









It's already at Enthusiast settings, screenshots don't do a very good job at showing the full quality. The only true way to experience it is to watch it yourself.


----------



## LiLChris

Dont remember if that was in high settings or not, old pic.


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## c0nnection




----------



## NFL

What you don't see is the 4x Anti-aliasing, forgot to take that particular photo. Overall I'm impressed because this is ON MY SIG-RIG!!! No FRAPS, ballpark on FPS at around 25-30...it stutters some but I'm okay with that.

EDIT-Forgot to mention V-Sync is enabled

EDIT2-Using CCC mod now, Lvl 4, FPS Counter has min at 12, max at 26. And the low FPS isn't bothering me...now any visual mods that won't degrade performance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
It's already at Enthusiast settings, screenshots don't do a very good job at showing the full quality. The only true way to experience it is to watch it yourself.









Really now?
Well here is some from my config:


----------



## awdrifter

Finally unlocked Altair's armor. I thought it was the same armor that Altair had in AC1, but apparently it's just random black armor.


----------



## videoman5

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## KG363

Assassin's Creed 2 looks pretty awesome


----------



## CorporalAris

Screw Assassins Creed, Runescape FTW!


----------



## headcracker

This is the new level in a recent update.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Haters gonna hate.


don't get me started...


----------



## Mudfrog

I need to get the update for the new level of Trine.. does it continue the story or anything?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*


I need to get the update for the new level of Trine.. does it continue the story or anything?


It auto updates on Steam, and no it's more of a bonus level.


----------



## Nuginu

Oblivion with 2gb texture mod, 16xAA 16xAf HDR and ultrahigh gfx at 40+fps is epic....








If you think that's amazing, you'd **** your pants at the forest....


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuginu* 
Oblivion with 2gb texture mod, 16xAA 16xAf HDR and ultrahigh gfx at 40+fps is epic....
If you think that's amazing, you'd **** your pants at the forest....

Oh i just got that game recently i havent played it can you direct me to the texture mod?


----------



## NFL




----------



## Nuginu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Oh i just got that game recently i havent played it can you direct me to the texture mod?

Yupp, fastest way to download is a torrent. Here you go.

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3751...ck_3_%28III%29

You could just google Qarls Texture pack, but the download speed on other sites are horrible!


----------



## PA!NK!LLR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nuginu* 
Oblivion with 2gb texture mod, 16xAA 16xAf HDR and ultrahigh gfx at 40+fps is epic....








If you think that's amazing, you'd **** your pants at the forest....

Some tips for taking screens in Oblivion:
1. Hit ~ and type tm and hit enter. This will disable the HUD.
2. Wait for any messages at the top of the screen to disappear.

Anyways, some Mirror's Edge shots from my last play through.

Crotch shot








Physx at work








Train station








Train tunnels


----------



## Nuginu

Modded the ini. file like an idiot, will pos screenies, dropped fps down to 20 lol.


----------



## awdrifter

The armor dude's weapons are pretty fun, especially the axe and the spear. Too bad you can't keep it.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Couple of screens from The Ballad of Gay Tony

Both from 'Boulevard Baby' mission where you dance







with Monique in Bahama Mamas club.


----------



## jamenta




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Crysis warhead


----------



## Xealot

Hello all. Decided to stop lurking and post a bit.









*Dawn of War 2:*









*
Freespace* (with Freespace Open mod):


















*
Just Cause 2:*


----------



## nepas

Excuse me,but what are you doing?









BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## kimosabi

IL-2 Sturmovik 1946 w/ UP 2.01 modpack.









Not bad for a 10 year old game engine is it?


----------



## jamenta

Not bad at all ...


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## jamenta




----------



## ljason8eg

Tokyo Drift moment with the V8 Supercar at Phillip Island.


----------



## kimosabi

IL-2 again.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
IL-2 again.

rofl, so when are you going to actually utilize your sweet 5870?^^


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
rofl, so when are you going to actually utilize your sweet 5870?^^

When Storm of War comes out. I did play Mass Effect for a couple of hours last week though. Does that count?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
When Storm of War comes out. I did play Mass Effect for a couple of hours last week though. Does that count?









another flight game?









Love Mass Effect!
But you should be baseraping in BC2 with me instead


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## KG363

i hate that I can't max out that game :\\


----------



## Xealot

Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*













I love that car. I used to drive it all the time in GTA4.

And Splinter cell convic looks GREAT


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Radiix

Rainbow Six: Raven Shield & Battlefield 2: Project Reality


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser* 









When was that from Crysis? Do you mean Mass Effect?


----------



## Xealot

Looks like EVE Online.


----------



## mfb412

ever thought about mods?


----------



## headcracker

Never thought DX9 could look as good as this game does!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Haha pulled a guard over the ledge and he fell down 3 stories.


----------



## Dream Desire




----------



## KG363

I want a 30in monitor


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I want a 30in monitor










I just purchased this 27" Asus monitor and like yeah - it's worth it!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-080-_-Product


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
I just purchased this 27" Asus monitor and like yeah - it's worth it!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-080-_-Product

What did you upgrade from?








That's $200 more than mine

The thing is that 30in monitors are 1k


----------



## Prolog

Doing a third and final playthrough in me2 (paragon). Trying to get everything fully upgraded during this run.









(modded so I could use Legion in my squad from the beginning of the game)

Neotokyo:


----------



## anon-nick

how to get banned from gmod. server died 3 times.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


What did you upgrade from?








That's $200 more than mine


About the biggest you can go before you start spending the big bucks. And believe me 27" is plenty when playing games - you don't really need to spend $700 more for the extra 3 inches.

I upgraded from a 19" - and as I look over to my old monitor it now looks like it was made for the munchkins in Wizard of Oz - it seems so small to me! I'm never going back!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamenta* 
About the biggest you can go before you start spending the big bucks. And believe me 27" is plenty when playing games - you don't really need to spend $700 more for the extra 3 inches.

Your not paying for 3", your paying for the 177% gain in resolution from 1920*1200 to 2560*1600.


----------



## jamenta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Your not paying for 3", your paying for the 177% gain in resolution from 1920*1200 to 2560*1600.

Good point. Still a bit too steep $ for me. But more power to the 30" owners!


----------



## JimmyBananers

Battlefield Bad Company 2. pretty fun game


----------



## headcracker

I lol'd

Waiting in line for an online Trailblazer

I have this last one set as my desktop lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamenta*


Good point. Still a bit too steep $ for me. But more power to the 30" owners!










I don't think its worth it anyways, you need such gpu power to run a 30inch res, when you can run 1920x1080/1200 instead, that looks damn good, and don't need to upgrade the gpu's ever 2weeks







money saved!


----------



## mfb412

wish i could play DiRT 2 online








seeing some sites, i have some of the absolute best times on several stages and trailblazers


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JimmyBananers* 
Battlefield Bad Company 2. pretty fun game









Is that with bloom off?


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## JimmyBananers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Is that with bloom off?


Um I believe HBAO/HSAO/whatever its called was off yes. Highest everything else though... maybe 4xmsaa instead of 8xmsaa.


----------



## PA!NK!LLR

Alittle oldschool Awesome:


----------



## Gnickrapon

Great screens guys! Recently brought Stalker (original), looking for some graphical mods that aren't going to affect gameplay. Planning to do Oblivion Lost at a later date. Figure this would be the place to ask since i've seen so many great stalker screens here. Cheers


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*


Great screens guys! Recently brought Stalker (original), looking for some graphical mods that aren't going to affect gameplay. Planning to do Oblivion Lost at a later date. Figure this would be the place to ask since i've seen so many great stalker screens here. Cheers


The big 3 are lurk / oblivion lost + complete mod 2009. Now CM 2009 makes the game just look beautiful, far better visuals than any of the others, but all the mods are awesome and all deserve a play through each. But if I was you I would do your 1st play through un-modded.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
The big 3 are lurk / oblivion lost + complete mod 2009. Now CM 2009 makes the game just look beautiful, far better visuals than any of the others, but all the mods are awesome and all deserve a play through each. But if I was you I would do your 1st play through un-modded.

Cheers. Plus rep for you


----------



## Radiix

Half-Life 2 with Cinematic Mod V10


----------



## AphexTwin

BFBC2










METRO 2033


----------



## headcracker

Giving this another play through, never quite finished it the first time, though I must of been at least 99% lol but lost my save games









Is the second one worth getting ?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Half-Life 2 with Cinematic Mod V10


dear god delete that alyx model.
just use the original High Res version, fake's model is horrifying


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
dear god delete that alyx model.
just use the original High Res version, fake's model is horrifying

Yeah. I know. That guy who made it has some sort of Adriana Lima obsession.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
...
Giving this another play through, never quite finished it the first time, though I must of been at least 99% lol but lost my save games









Is the second one worth getting ?

I liked Bioshock 2. The story didn't have quite the impact that the first did on me but the gameplay felt better. Didn't care for the MP much though.

Just Cause 2:


----------



## KG363

is just cause 2 like a better version of Mercs 2


----------



## AphexTwin

Just Cause 2 looks amazing with the powers of Fermi


----------



## NFL




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

What's this? Playing games during the CC? Blasphemy!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

GTA IV


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## GJF47

Crysis


























GTA IV with ENBseries


----------



## smashingpunk007




----------



## BradleyW

Do you have a mod on those crysis images? The path looks like Dx11 standard


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Do you have a mod on those crysis images? The path looks like Dx11 standard










I did download a config but cant remember whre from or what its called









What is the best one to use at the moment?


----------



## headcracker

I really need to get GTA4 for PC too, real cars is just awesome. Will my rig Max it ? also can you force AA in it with CCC ?


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I really need to get GTA4 for PC too, real cars is just awesome. Will my rig Max it ? also can you force AA in it with CCC ?


no rig can max it. It drives me insane


----------



## Alwinp




----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


no rig can max it. It drives me insane


I can max it fine, so can my mate with his SLI'd 470's.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smashingpunk007*


-snip-


Post game names please!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


no rig can max it. It drives me insane


So I hear. As long as I can run it looking better than it does on 360 I'll be happy.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


I can max it fine, so can my mate with his SLI'd 470's.


Full view distance?. And SLI 470's i guess is an extreme exception

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


So I hear. As long as I can run it looking better than it does on 360 I'll be happy.


On your rig it will definitely look better than the 360, but not mind blowingly better. Might as well get it, though. It's only $20 at bestbuy. And use a 360 controller. It makes it much easier to drive and especially fly


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


On your rig it will definitely look better than the 360, but not mind blowingly better. Might as well get it, though. It's only $20 at bestbuy. And use a 360 controller. It makes it much easier to drive and especially fly


Yeah I use a 360 controller in alot of games. What abot AA ? I heard it was hard to get working. That's the only thing I disliked about it on 360, the jaggies were insane lol. But to play it with real cars is just awesome, I played it to death on 360.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


no rig can max it. It drives me insane


I can max it ok enough, but I have view to 35%, no need to have it max, and runs 10x smoother then!

since we are on the topic, here is some screens from GTA IV


----------



## marl

Would you happen to have the DL for the off road truck Mr. Go?


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


Would you happen to have the DL for the off road truck Mr. Go?










Take it you want the Toyota trophy truck?









downloaded it from here: http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/to...truck-08-f4706

if it was the Ram SRT10, it was on that site somewhere too









have fun!

EDIT:
Found the SRT10 if it was that car you wanted







http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/20...m-srt-10-f3579


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Full view distance?. And SLI 470's i guess is an extreme exception

On your rig it will definitely look better than the 360, but not mind blowingly better. Might as well get it, though. It's only $20 at bestbuy. And use a 360 controller. It makes it much easier to drive and especially fly


Yep, everything maxed and its fine. Lowest I've seen it dip is 25, usually around 35.


----------



## marl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Take it you want the Toyota trophy truck?









downloaded it from here: http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/to...truck-08-f4706

if it was the Ram SRT10, it was on that site somewhere too









have fun!

EDIT:
Found the SRT10 if it was that car you wanted







http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/20...m-srt-10-f3579


Awesome, thanks man.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


Awesome, thanks man.


No worries


----------



## ntuason

Grand Theft Auto: The Ballad of Gay Tony - All Max









Crysis - All Max.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

OH FUDGE I accidentally deleted it.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Our cart SOMEHOW flipped over on the tracks in Goldrush...


















It would not move forward at all, it would only move back if we left it alone. We ended up leaving a scout on it to keep pushing it into overtime, while the rest of the team spawn camped the D for about 10 min's.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Our cart SOMEHOW flipped over on the tracks in Goldrush...


















It would not move forward at all, it would only move back if we left it alone. We ended up leaving a scout on it to keep pushing it into overtime, while the rest of the team spawn camped the D for about 10 min's.









lol epic

must have been a sight to see


----------



## Threefeet

Co-op is great fun


----------



## Easty

JC2 - R2D2 Get back there and fix it you little rusty bin










Towing ma ride to the city..


----------



## headcracker

lol @ that second screen Easty, funny


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
lol @ that second screen Easty, funny









lol

If it's one thing that makes me want to buy that game it's the totally random crap you can do


----------



## Andros_Forever

Just finished the game and took some Pics as a memento. Here is my Double Wielding Rogue Sabris fighting the Darkspawn in Denerim in the final battle of the game. 
All pics taken at 1920x1200, 4x Anti-Aliasing. 
Enjoy


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol

If it's one thing that makes me want to buy that game it's the totally random crap you can do










OH you should! I've been having a blast with this game. Not even really playing the story lol. Just pricking about. So much fun to be had in this game.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
<snip!>

lol that looks demented









Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
OH you should! I've been having a blast with this game. Not even really playing the story lol. Just pricking about. So much fun to be had in this game.

I'll definitely pick it up after a few price drops, have to spend my yoyos wisely these days


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol that looks demented









I'll definitely pick it up after a few price drops, have to spend my yoyos wisely these days










I got it for 30 so worth it for me!. Maybe worth 50 too IMO.


----------



## go4life

yo headcracker, what game is that?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
yo headcracker, what game is that?

i think its dawn of war









i have chaos and space marine WARHAMMER 40k board game armies


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
i think its dawn of war









i have chaos and space marine WARHAMMER 40k board game armies









Ah ok!
Thanks


----------



## headcracker

Dawn of War II : Chaos Rising :


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Man I hated the DoWII, only because it could have been so much better. I hope they improved it for Chaos Rising. My friend at Relic never heard the end of my complaints for the original.










care of the age of conan forums


----------



## Anth0789

A row of just Infernus cars:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Some ME2 on the mission to recruit Thane:


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Some ME2 on the mission to recruit Thane


now where is shepard?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


now where is shepard?










What you did there, I see it









Never played with the stock Shepard and I'm on a playthough with a female Shepard at the moment - I'm trying to do each class on both games and I'm alternating between male and female for each playthrough.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


What you did there, I see it









Never played with the stock Shepard and I'm on a playthough with a female Shepard at the moment - I'm trying to do each class on both games and I'm alternating between male and female for each playthrough.


I see I see









I personally think ME would have been weird without the male Shepard lol..


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## marl

^ what game is that?

Looks fun lol. Is it like that one 18 wheeler pro trucking from dreamcast where you have time limits to go from point a to b?


----------



## rduffy123

That looks like a 18 wheeler sim haha looks good.


----------



## awdrifter

Just Cause 2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marl*


^ what game is that?

Looks fun lol. Is it like that one 18 wheeler pro trucking from dreamcast where you have time limits to go from point a to b?


The game is called: Rig N Roll.


----------



## boredgunner

Crysis with my high end graphics mod and custom time of day mods, running at 1920 x 1080, 64-bit. Here is an AA comparison.

No AA.









2x AA









4x AA









8xQ AA









16xQ AA









The following images were taken with 16xQ AA, same settings.


















Custom map - AMC Amazonia River. 16xQ AA, 16x AF, same settings otherwise.


















Custom map - Vulcano, from the Intel Crysis Mapping Contest. Same settings.


----------



## go4life

Nice screens, but honestly not to much difference with the AA.

Your E8400 should be a pretty big bottleneck for your 480, overclock that sucker


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Crysis warhead



















GTA4


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Nice screens, but honestly not to much difference with the AA.

Your E8400 should be a pretty big bottleneck for your 480, overclock that sucker









This is the max overclock. I blame my motherboard. Take a note of the name of my system. I'll be upgrading to an EVGA P55 FTW 200 and an i5 750 in a few months. I'll be overclocking it as far as I can.

There isn't much of a difference with the AA (above 2x) regarding visuals *or performance.* Here are my AA performance results using the benchmark tool and high settings.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
This is the max overclock. I blame my motherboard. Take a note of the name of my system. I'll be upgrading to an EVGA P55 FTW 200 and an i5 750 in a few months. I'll be overclocking it as far as I can.

There isn't much of a difference with the AA (above 2x) regarding visuals *or performance.* Here are my AA performance results using the benchmark tool and high settings.

Ah ok!

Well thats an pretty ok combo, had it for 2weeks a month or two back








Got it to 4ghz @ 1.32v, so you should expect something around that area yourself!
Should not bottleneck your 480 if you run 3.5ghz and up I would say.

Not to easy to see the difference on the pics, but I know when I have tested that there is little difference from 2x to 4xAA, and from 4x and up to 16xAA there is next to nothing in difference at my resolution at least (1920x1080).


----------



## boredgunner

Yup, between 0x AA and 16xQ AA at that res, the frame rate drop was 7. Damn impressive for a single GTX 480. These cards (and ATI's) can handle AA incredibly well.

I was hoping for 4 ghz or 4.2 ghz with turbo mode enabled, shouldn't be too hard. Thanks for the info.


----------



## go4life

Not bad!

No worries


----------



## Xealot

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood:*


















*The Witcher:*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
When was that from Crysis? Do you mean Mass Effect?


It's EvE Online, that is an Amarr Battleship!


----------



## Unstableiser

Russian diga-ling counter-manouver! I rule.


----------



## Toonshorty

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky in 1080p maxed out:*



















It's OK to Jizz.


----------



## boredgunner

My S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl stash. I prefer the SVU to the SVD, but Freedom decided to be my enemies during this playthrough. I normally max out my reputation with Freedom and Duty, but it didn't work so well this time. I sold most of my suits by this time already.










My S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky equipment.










My S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat stash in Pripyat is so large that I had to take three images. Here is the top part of the stash.










Middle part of the same stash.










Bottom part of the same stash.










My Monolith squads in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky. Screenshots taken at 1920 x 1080 maxed out with no AA. I only had a single GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm at the time.



















Full five man squad in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat is the best way to move forward!



















The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games have very nice graphics, but not as nice as the Crysis games. I can't wait to get some Metro 2033 screenshots in here. I'll have the game soon.


----------



## Toonshorty

STALKER games don't have nice graphics? Since when?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


STALKER games don't have nice graphics? Since when?

http://vader.lunarmania.com/%7Erende...1-03-12-00.png


Damn, if somebody said that the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games don't look nice, I'd say they're crazy. Good thing I never said that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games have very nice graphics, but not as nice as the Crysis games. I can't wait to get some Metro 2033 screenshots in here. I'll have the game soon.


Here some of my outdated Crysis Wars images.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood:*


It's the laddergoat game!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
STALKER games don't have nice graphics? Since when?

Only on certain parts, many places looked like crap in clear sky in my opinion. But the shadows and sun shafts was pretty neat


----------



## Anth0789

Rig N Roll:


----------



## boredgunner

Looking back at the Metro 2033 pictures, I'm not impressed. Many people are saying that it has the best graphics. Lighting and volumetric effects seem as good as the Crysis games, but everything else looks worse. I ordered the game and it will be here tomorrow. I'll be posting pics on whatever settings I play on, as well as a few pics with all settings maxed and 32x AA.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
Looking back at the Metro 2033 pictures, I'm not impressed. Many people are saying that it has the best graphics. Lighting and volumetric effects seem as good as the Crysis games, but everything else looks worse. I ordered the game and it will be here tomorrow. I'll be posting pics on whatever settings I play on, as well as a few pics with all settings maxed and 32x AA.

I plan on buying when it drops to like $30 so I haven't played yet but it looks amazing! I don't know what you are talking about. Also, the characters seems to have very fluid motion and the weapon animations are fantastic. But I guess I can't say from experience


----------



## FateTestarossa

A friend and I though it'd be funny to queen and spine crawler push 2 random bad people in a 2v2.


----------



## boredgunner

Well I just got Metro 2033 game today. I immediately installed it since I was eager to see how the game looks and what the game is all about. Metro 2033 is based on a novel, I like good stories.

I was very eager to see how the graphics compared to the Crysis games. Metro 2033 is built on a new engine, loaded with DX10 support, DX11 support, and NVIDIA PhysX support. Upon launching the game, I was upset by the lack of graphics options. But this is usually easy to mod. I set the graphics to very high, AF to 16x, AA to 4x (max in game setting), and the resolution to 1920 x 1080 which is my monitor's native resolution. I also made a small prayer, or at least I should have.










I was shocked to find out how smooth the performance was. Once I was in control of my character, I was getting a solid 30-40 FPS. In a few areas, my frame rate was brought down to the 20-30 range. I didn't see large FPS spikes. In Crysis on very high settings, my performance is somewhat similar. 30-50 FPS with nothing happening (16xQ AA), but in gunfights I'd get 25-40 FPS.

So how does Metro 2033 look, *completely maxed out* at 1920 x 1080? Have a look.




























*Does it look better than Crysis?* Not exactly. You can get nicer screenshots in the Crysis games. The Crysis games looked very realistic in nearly every aspect. Crytek really gave all their effort into CryEngine 2. Crysis came back in 2007, it runs primarily in DX9 and has some DX10 features. Animations are good, AI is very good, physics are good but buggy, and of course visuals are outstanding.

Metro 2033 has very good graphics also. The game slams your PC with very nice lighting features, lots of volumetric dust and clouds, and great looking ambient occlusion. Those three features either match or come close to the Crysis games. Animations are more fluid and more realistic, several particle effects are more realistic (bullets make more debris), and in general the post processing seems as good as the Crysis games.

Light beams aren't as easily formed as in the Crysis games, unfortunately.









Metro 2033 doesn't really fall short in many aspects. You'll hear lots of comments saying that the game has "broken stealth". Well this is total crap, at least on normal difficulty (so you'd assume this applies to easy too). I have no problems sneaking up on enemies, whether they're human or mutants, and tearing them a knew one with my knife.

Character models aren't quite as nice looking as the Crysis games.









With this being said, the depth of field isn't as good in Metro 2033. It leaves some edges sharp. First person light beams are not affected by volumetric clouds and dust. This is not true in Crysis or Crysis Warhead.










Where Metro 2033 really shines is in battles. The animations are so fluid, and the ragdoll physics are excellent thanks to the PhysX engine. Particle effects are outstanding, bullets leave holes in creatures (even after death), and knives actually leave visible cuts in creatures even after death. Combined with excellent sound effects, some of the best I've ever heard, and you'll really enjoy getting into battles. The AI is typical, nothing spectacular and perhaps slightly worse than the Crysis games.

Live gutting of a mutant.









So it doesn't look quite as good as Crysis, at least in a picture. But once set into motion it can be hard to choose which one you prefer. More realistic particles with advanced PhysX, or decent physics/animations with slightly prettier graphics? Why can't we have both damn it?
































































Nice graphics but not the best. Despite being made on a new DX11 compatible engine, I was somewhat disappointed (but not surprised) that it didn't beat out the old 2007 DX9 CryEngine 2. However, Metro 2033 is on consoles and they didn't give us PC gamers a cheap-ass port. Take note of that, Crytek.

DX11 doesn't add much to the visuals, other than smoother edges on rounded objects really. PhysX didn't live up to my expectations, not much interactivity but great ragdoll physics.



















Heaven?










Or hell?










I'm eager to see what Metro 2034 will have for us.


----------



## KG363

Very nice post, +rep

I don't have the money to buy every game out there, so I'm going to have to wait for a price drop, but I'm definitely getting this. I would love to see how my new video cards perform


----------



## ele1122

I love the lighting in Metro. For example, when they open doors to the surface, and light beams shine through the fog... OMG.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Good Screens mate. That game looks wonderful maxed, i enjoyed it quite alot.


----------



## getllamasfast

Why is the scout holding the sniper's machine gun?


----------



## Vostro

^ VERY good question....


----------



## testing one two three

ArmA 2

Jade groove island with nogovan infantry and project '85.









and of course.. the hero of helmand valley...


----------



## wutsup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *testing one two three* 
ArmA 2

Jade groove island with nogovan infantry and project '85.









and of course.. the hero of helmand valley...









is that a desert USMC camo mod? in the pic with the donkey?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ele1122* 
I love the lighting in Metro. For example, when they open doors to the surface, and light beams shine through the fog... OMG.

I love how it plays decent on my sig rig while still looking good...

now on with the show








*Borderlands*
















*DiRT 2*
















*Mass Effect 2*
















*Dark Void*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTR EVO and my Pro Street garage



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boredgunner

Gotta love the violence in Metro 2033.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Battlefront 1 running on this rig








http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=53499
I was runing fraps 
fraps slows the game down
with out fraps the game runs a lot better 
my voodoo 5500 was OC to 183 mhz 
game was ran a 800 x 600 at low medium video settings

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucas arts Star Wars Battlefront manual *

The following 3D chipsets are not T&L capable and do not meet the minimum specification necessary to play Star Wars Battlefront:
3dfx Voodoo 2/3/4/5


now they are saying that the voodoo 5500 can not play Battlefront 1, all that has to be done it to delete the moves folder in the install DIR. They shore did not do a lot of testing


----------



## KG363

wow, I think that tops Crysis.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


no rig can max it. It drives me insane


anybody with a gtx480 can


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


Well I just got Metro 2033 game today. I immediately installed it since I was eager to see how the game looks and what the game is all about. Metro 2033 is based on a novel, I like good stories.

I was very eager to see how the graphics compared to the Crysis games. Metro 2033 is built on a new engine, loaded with DX10 support, DX11 support, and NVIDIA PhysX support. Upon launching the game, I was upset by the lack of graphics options. But this is usually easy to mod. I set the graphics to very high, AF to 16x, AA to 4x (max in game setting), and the resolution to 1920 x 1080 which is my monitor's native resolution. I also made a small prayer, or at least I should have.










I was shocked to find out how smooth the performance was. Once I was in control of my character, I was getting a solid 30-40 FPS. In a few areas, my frame rate was brought down to the 20-30 range. I didn't see large FPS spikes. In Crysis on very high settings, my performance is somewhat similar. 30-50 FPS with nothing happening (16xQ AA), but in gunfights I'd get 25-40 FPS.

So how does Metro 2033 look, *completely maxed out* at 1920 x 1080? Have a look.




























*Does it look better than Crysis?* Not exactly. You can get nicer screenshots in the Crysis games. The Crysis games looked very realistic in nearly every aspect. Crytek really gave all their effort into CryEngine 2. Crysis came back in 2007, it runs primarily in DX9 and has some DX10 features. Animations are good, AI is very good, physics are good but buggy, and of course visuals are outstanding.

Metro 2033 has very good graphics also. The game slams your PC with very nice lighting features, lots of volumetric dust and clouds, and great looking ambient occlusion. Those three features either match or come close to the Crysis games. Animations are more fluid and more realistic, several particle effects are more realistic (bullets make more debris), and in general the post processing seems as good as the Crysis games.

Light beams aren't as easily formed as in the Crysis games, unfortunately.









Metro 2033 doesn't really fall short in many aspects. You'll hear lots of comments saying that the game has "broken stealth". Well this is total crap, at least on normal difficulty (so you'd assume this applies to easy too). I have no problems sneaking up on enemies, whether they're human or mutants, and tearing them a knew one with my knife.

Character models aren't quite as nice looking as the Crysis games.









With this being said, the depth of field isn't as good in Metro 2033. It leaves some edges sharp. First person light beams are not affected by volumetric clouds and dust. This is not true in Crysis or Crysis Warhead.










Where Metro 2033 really shines is in battles. The animations are so fluid, and the ragdoll physics are excellent thanks to the PhysX engine. Particle effects are outstanding, bullets leave holes in creatures (even after death), and knives actually leave visible cuts in creatures even after death. Combined with excellent sound effects, some of the best I've ever heard, and you'll really enjoy getting into battles. The AI is typical, nothing spectacular and perhaps slightly worse than the Crysis games.

Live gutting of a mutant.









So it doesn't look quite as good as Crysis, at least in a picture. But once set into motion it can be hard to choose which one you prefer. More realistic particles with advanced PhysX, or decent physics/animations with slightly prettier graphics? Why can't we have both damn it?
































































Nice graphics but not the best. Despite being made on a new DX11 compatible engine, I was somewhat disappointed (but not surprised) that it didn't beat out the old 2007 DX9 CryEngine 2. However, Metro 2033 is on consoles and they didn't give us PC gamers a cheap-ass port. Take note of that, Crytek.

DX11 doesn't add much to the visuals, other than smoother edges on rounded objects really. PhysX didn't live up to my expectations, not much interactivity but great ragdoll physics.



















Heaven?










Or hell?










I'm eager to see what Metro 2034 will have for us.



The Crytek guys took a page out of photography for their game. The graphics show the exact settings and features a high quality DSLR camera with a good objective has. I bet Crysis 2 will feature another overkill aspect







.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
GTR EVO and my Pro Street garage


I liked Prostreet, didn't have anything like you though...
only had a couple of cars, BMW M3 E46 (screw all you M3 E92 fans, E36 and 46 are the best M3's







) and Nissan GT-R for circuit racing (M3 was FAAAST on straights and the GT-R cornered beautifully)
had the first drag car available in the oldies (Dodge Charger 1969, with all maxed, it anihilates every car in the game)
had a 350z and AE86 for drifting
BMW M3 E46, Dodge Viper SRT-10 for speed (viper would top over 410km/h)
loved that game, it was different and still quite enjoyable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 









Why is the scout holding the sniper's machine gun?









The background shot is one of the first team drawings, the scout was meant to have the SMG originally.


----------



## Nightz2k

HL2 - Ep1.

Just playing it again with the Fakefactory Cinematic mod, like a whole new game to me. Didn't even know about this mod until like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## testing one two three

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


is that a desert USMC camo mod? in the pic with the donkey?



yep. Also, it's supposed to be a horse..

the horse also does its "thing" while it is bored..









M60s and M240s vs Insurgents









you lookin at me?


----------



## wutsup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *testing one two three*


yep. Also, it's supposed to be a horse..

the horse also does its "thing" while it is bored..









M60s and M240s vs Insurgents









you lookin at me?










hahah right i meant horse. currently im playing alot of coop domination mulitplayer with ace 1.1 stable. its fun


----------



## anon-nick

Beat Hazard is fun


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Some day of defeat source.


----------



## anon-nick

BC2


----------



## headcracker




----------



## go4life

Batman looks pretty neat actually!


----------



## Wishmaker

What else? ME2







. 7th playthrough


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Batman looks pretty neat actually!


_In parts_ it can be pretty good looking. Only in parts mind. But really is an awesome game (even with no phys-X lol)


----------



## Wishmaker

Shame BioWare used the UT engine on ME 2







. The scenery is amazing, with a better engine, this game had potential.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
_In parts_ it can be pretty good looking. Only in parts mind. But really is an awesome game (even with no phys-X lol)

Aye!

PhysX can suck my better parts


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Aye!

PhysX can suck my better parts









Ha I hear you there ^^

I bought a key online and downloaded it ahem ahem. And seems to be a grapple bug on "that version" that leaves you stuck halfway through the game rofl :/ bah!!



Let me up dammit


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Ha I hear you there ^^

I bought a key online and downloaded it ahem ahem. And seems to be a grapple bug on "that version" that leaves you stuck halfway through the game rofl :/ bah!!

Let me up dammit










Lol, sounds like a lame bug!
Almost like the GTA IV drunk crack or whatever it was lol


----------



## awdrifter

Just Cause 2


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## headcracker

Game name ? looks pretty good.


----------



## dracotonisamond

who gets the banana's in a post apocalyptic world?

garrys mod. one of the best multiplayer games out there.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's total war /nap, and eve.

I've been meaning to try eve out.


----------



## kkbob33

I still think *Rome : Total War* is the best in the series. Especially with all the texture/formation mods. Plus a plethora of full modifications.

Empire seemed so bland. Yes the Game looks pretty but it seems to lack the strategy of Rome.


----------



## Sukach

It's Napoleon and it's a fantastic game.


----------



## headcracker

Never played any of the Total War games but that looks like some EPIC battles. Might pick it up for sure. Or grab the demo of STEAM.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I still think *Rome : Total War *is the best in the series. Especially with all the texture/formation mods. Plus a plethora of full modifications.

Empire seemed so bland. Yes the Game looks pretty but it seems to lack the strategy of Rome.


Agreed! I have played RTR since I can remember, and just picked up the newer rendition


















I've been a major member of the NTW community for some some too, so that mod has put me on affiliation with the NapolÃ©onic game! Which, whether or not I am partial is an incredibly finished piece of work... love it! I highly suggest you don't let the failure of Empire (or beta NapolÃ©on?) besmirch your judgment of NTW (the game, not the mod







)


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sukach*


It's Napoleon and it's a fantastic game.



Haven't tried it but Empire really drew me away. I am waiting on a new Total War. Hopefully Rome 2, which IMO the RTS engine in the game is best suited for ( Blocks of men and all). Also, Hopefully in Rome 2 they take some cues from the Darth Formations. They are just Freaking fantastic. Plus pretty historically accurate









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Agreed! I have played RTR since I can remember, and just picked up the newer rendition









http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/...0-30-57-78.png

I've been a major member of the NTW community for some some too, so that mod has put me on affiliation with the NapolÃ©onic game! Which, whether or not I am partial is an incredibly finished piece of work... love it! I highly suggest you don't let the failure of Empire (or beta NapolÃ©on?) besmirch your judgment of NTW (the game, not the mod







)


Is Napoleon self sufficient or does it need Empire?

RTR, was, and still is a great mod but I did find it quite easy. Nice textures though









Currently I am Playing a Vanilla campaign(totally updated through the Alexander Add-on) with Darth Formations and custom animations/Sprites/Textures.

I am mainly doing to it to have a civil war. Out of all the years of playing it I still Have not had a Civil war because I always played the Single Faction Rome Mods LOL.

The one downfall of Vanilla is the lack of time it gives you to get the old republic formations going(Hastati, Principes, Triari) because the damn Marian Reforms happen so *Fast*!!!

Anyway Here is a pic of my _*Juli Empire*_(the red) so Far. Most Major Cities can produce all elite units (Urban Cohorts, Gladiators,etc..)


----------



## Unstableiser

Napoleon really is a different kettle of fish to Empire... Stand alone game too.


----------



## andypc

Very nice pics, everybody
bad company 2:


----------



## Xealot

*Splinter Cell: Conviction:*



















*
The Witcher:*


----------



## KG363

How is splinter cell?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Well it looks fantastic.


----------



## andypc

That second screen shot for splinter cell is phenomenal, as i was scrolling down, i thought it was was an interview with the developer. lol
Only when i enlarged it did i notice some aliasing around the glasses.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


How is splinter cell?


It is pretty good but a bit short. And I imagine most SC fans would say that it needs more stealth.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Conviction in eyefinity (vertical).


----------



## Radiix

Metro 2033


----------



## headcracker

wow even with no dx11 Metro looks freakin sweet. I am waiting till I get a dx11 GPU till I play this one myself though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


I still think *Rome : Total War *is the best in the series. Especially with all the texture/formation mods. Plus a plethora of full modifications.

Empire seemed so bland. Yes the Game looks pretty but it seems to lack the strategy of Rome.


You wouldnt happen to know where to get some good texture/graphic mods for Rome Total War? i have had it installed for ages but the graphics even on highest are not the greatest and been wanting to see if i could find some good ones to make the game look nicer


----------



## KG363

Metro 2033 is so beautiful

Steam needs to put it on sale NAO


----------



## anon-nick

tf2, freezetag is fun.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


You wouldnt happen to know where to get some good texture/graphic mods for Rome Total War? i have had it installed for ages but the graphics even on highest are not the greatest and been wanting to see if i could find some good ones to make the game look nicer










Go here: and browse around: http://www.twcenter.net/

Great stuff there


----------



## anon-nick

lol. i have my autoexec.cfg loaded with *ULTRA MEGA HELLA GRAPHICS SETTINGS.* and even motion blur, and custom lightmaps. but the screenshot quality Sucks!


















slums 2 ultra high. why the hell do the screenshots make the game look worse? it looks much better in game.


----------



## Unstableiser

*You* have to tell me the name of the games. You'll get a reward!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



*You* have to tell me the name of the games. You'll get a reward!


1. *Half Life 2*
2. *Jazz Jackrabbit 2*

cough it up!


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


1. *Half Life 2*
2. *Jazz Jackrabbit 2*

cough it up!


The second one looks like first Rayman. But of course, different HUD.


----------



## Seann




----------



## anon-nick

BLUR. just installed it soooooooo fun


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 
1. *Half Life 2*
2. *Jazz Jackrabbit 2*

cough it up!


----------



## Sgtbash

Im blown away by the gameplay and the gfx:


----------



## Sgtbash

BTW thats just on high not very high.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MakubeX* 









Come on. I post 20 high octane 1080p full on action screenies and you say cool to something nearly every game has seen.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Come on. I post 20 high octane 1080p full on action screenies and you say cool to something nearly every game has seen.

Because that was my prize. Read bottom of last page.

PS. Most of your screenies look the same. Shot of the car from behind.


----------



## Sgtbash

I gave you 20 fake Lamborghinis though :/


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
I gave you 20 fake Lamborghinis though :/

lol that's true


----------



## hellyea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Come on. I post 20 high octane 1080p full on action screenies and you say cool to something nearly every game has seen.

Are you using keyboard? I got the demo and it didn't work with my F430 wheel. Did some googlings, and everyone else said it doesn't work with theirs, too.


----------



## Sgtbash

Xbox 360 pad ftw


----------



## darklighthim

Game is Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 but i use the GamingAccess World Cup Patch 2.00 which is just superb. I do use kitserver within the mod so i can set my resolution to 1280x1024 and have the game graphics set at high which gives me a steady 60FPS during gameplay but it goes down a bit when the camera zooms in for a set-peice/corner or cutscene....etc.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Rofl, fletcher the corner specialist, thats when you know your team sucks. quite honestly my team englands not that far ahead either.

Friend's ROTGS screen


----------



## anon-nick

GAHH the ending scared the CRAP out of me. Slums 2


----------



## kkbob33

Gota Video for a new mod for RTW. Its called Sparta Total War.

http://www.twcenter.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=767


----------



## dracotonisamond

i decided to start playing the elder scrolls IV: oblivion again today, cause you know. i cant f'ing wait for TES V.

i like taking screenshots in this game. if you are wondering how i got these perspectives, the commands are tfc(toggle free camera) and tm(toggle menu's)

































its still a good looking game, but im getting the texture mod as i speak.


----------



## Unstableiser

I see.


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World Beta*

got a email for testing beta(download 1.48GB) ...

looks like the "NFS Undercover" to me!?


----------



## Josephfelice




----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


i decided to start playing the elder scrolls IV: oblivion again today, cause you know. i cant f'ing wait for TES V.

i like taking screenshots in this game. if you are wondering how i got these perspectives, the commands are tfc(toggle free camera) and tm(toggle menu's)
















[IMG[/IMG]









its still a good looking game, but im getting the texture mod as i speak.


haha same thing with me. I just started again yesterday. I really need a texture mod,though. Can you recommend one? Also, I realized that I have done pretty much every quest in the game.

I have put more hours into morrowind and I haven't even scratched the surface of that game


----------



## philhalo66

crysis


----------



## NFL

*Split/Second*

















*Shattered Horizon*


----------



## trivium nate

me but now im like a 12 or 13 or something


----------



## Saiyansnake

crysis off screen


----------



## zedex

your date is 1 day off... or is that May 6th?


----------



## elson

Starcraft 2


----------



## Sunrex

Does anyone else but me think SC2 looks too cartoonish now compared to SC1?. (StarCraft)


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abiosis* 
*Need For Speed World Beta*

got a email for testing beta(download 1.48GB) ...

looks like the "NFS Undercover" to me!?

stupid game crashes every time i start an online race


----------



## ghettogeddy

css 
aim ag texture towers

4320 x 900


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

NFL where you running that on your Laptop? If so Props stuff looks good for that 4650m.


----------



## Rocket7

Battlefield Bad Company 2

Shattered horizons


----------



## snoball




----------



## jmki1

Portal: Cake

















Tom Clancy's: Splinter Cell Conviction









Need for Speed: Undercover 
Photo Mode!








Great Lighting for DX9









Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare









Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Possibly my best apocalyptic looking picture.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


*Split/Second*

*Shattered Horizon*


I never played Shattered Horizon,so is it multiplayer only or does it have single-player?


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


NFL where you running that on your Laptop? If so Props stuff looks good for that 4650m.


 Running it on my laptop...haven't found a game I can't play on it, even Crysis (~20 FPS on High)

Best Christmas present EVER!!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevlo*


I never played Shattered Horizon,so is it multiplayer only or does it have single-player?


Multiplayer only


----------



## rduffy123

Getting pumped for max payne 3 and wanted to play through 2 again. I max it on my Dell p4 2.8 with mx4000 haha


----------



## anon-nick

Dark Sector. there aren't many graphics options







. but its a fun game. its sad when i have to install a game crack to get it to run correctly. (there isn't any 64bit support)

















ouch! gun in back!?


----------



## quicklikeawalrus




----------



## trivium nate

tried the demo of split second it didn't want to let me change the grahpics


----------



## headcracker

*I hate these stupid games that won't work in full screen @ 1920x1080 on HDTV's (Black screen) and have to play @ 1600x1200.*


----------



## trivium nate

bioshock 2 works for me 1920x1080 on my Tv


----------



## fear5300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rduffy123* 
Getting pumped for max payne 3 and wanted to play through 2 again. I max it on my Dell p4 2.8 with mx4000 haha









Ohhh How I love these games.







Does anyone know when MP3 will come out? D:

I love the reflection from the sun.











Old picture.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trivium nate* 
bioshock 2 works for me 1920x1080 on my Tv

You using HDMI ? They work for me if I use HDMI but for some reason HDMI looks like crap :/ dunno why that is, so I just use DVI.


----------



## trivium nate

yeah i use hdmi


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fear5300*


Ohhh How I love these games.







Does anyone know when MP3 will come out? D:












Winter 2009


----------



## Anth0789

Headshot:


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*











Winter 2009


lol Darn, we missed it


----------



## headcracker

This is my favourite part of FO3 so far







I found it quite *EPIC*!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Max Payne 3 = Failed.

Anyways, Jericho


----------



## Fusion Racing

Few random ME2 screenies.



















You've got to love rFactor super bendy damage...


----------



## Wishmaker

Some more Mass Effect 2







. Different playthrough, different character


----------



## Jaredvcxz

Some MW2 Screens. Full settings, minus AA. Apparently my GPU can run almost any game full settings without AA (Except GTA IV but that was very poorly ported/optimized).



























EDIT: Dear Lord I just realized how bad these look thanks to FRAPS's terrible encoding. I am sorry for your eyerape.


----------



## headcracker

Strung out on this game lol.


----------



## Abiosis

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World *

*350Z*
























*Lotus*
























Cayman S


----------



## headcracker

whats the deal with world when it's outa beta ? pay monthly ?


----------



## ljason8eg




----------



## zedex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


whats the deal with world when it's outa beta ? pay monthly ?


it's a 1 time 20$ to go past level 10... otherwise, it's free...
@abiosis: awesome decals!

after getting busted over 8 times for staying in pursuit for 20 mins+ ... I just rage quit NFSW... lol


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


whats the deal with world when it's outa beta ? pay monthly ?


_Probably it'll be one more beta before the official release date (July 20)...

Starter Pack (US$19.99)(July 13)...I hope it's a one shot deal but the "Starter" worry me a bit... 
_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zedex*


after getting busted over 8 times for staying in pursuit for 20 mins+ ... I just rage quit NFSW... lol


_[email protected] know...I feel you on this one

I also got busted quite a few times while at level 4 pursuit or somethin'

it do pissin' people off...








_


----------



## Xealot

Metro 2033 (dx10):


----------



## Dr.Feelgood

Eve Online


----------



## KG363

Metro 2033 is impossible to run...


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Metro 2033 is impossible to run...


I'm actually surprised it runs half as well as it does on my setup. I can only play dx10 of course so that helps a lot I'm sure. I can play pretty well at very high settings with AAA (sometimes it will dip to around 30 fps and chug a bit). But turning on 4xMSAA cuts my fps in half.


----------



## Abiosis

*Mass Effect 2 DLC: Overlord*


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Metro 2033 is impossible to run...


Its runs well on my laptop (~25-30 FPS)

Now for some more Mass Effect 2

















More to come later


----------



## Tatakai All

Now this is a crysis! Some household chores that include cleaning and yard work aka pruning the tree.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Its runs well on my laptop (~25-30 FPS)


Not at nearly max/max settings


----------



## Nelson2011

lol moh beta menu


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Started a new character, old one has completed every main quest and most of the sides and was actually strong enough to make exploring dull (I could behead almost anything with 1 shot of my sword).Sorry for the quality, i batched them at 80 qual JPEG before i realized what was going on


----------



## KG363

I







Oblivion


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 










pedobear.jpg


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Medium settings, textures at High, 1xAA, 16xAF, HBAO on.

Average of 45fps, lows of 28ish on the snow levels. I use low settings for multiplayer and get well into 100fps.


----------



## Baker1




----------



## Wishmaker

*MASS EFFECT 2 OVERLORD DLC PIC SPAM*











Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## headcracker

/spam!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

TF2 OCN server.


----------



## trivium nate

where do u get ME2 dlc?


----------



## NFL




----------



## DeckerDontPlay

haha the mothership zeta shots are awesome.


----------



## NFL

*Mirror's Edge*
















*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
















*Dead Space*

















Steam sales FTW!!!!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

SOF3 SO beautiful , this game IMO looks amazing in detail and color.


----------



## Faraz

Dang, I should have gotten Mirror's Edge from Steam last week!


----------



## Shovah

Bad Company 2 (phone Picture)



View Xfire for more








http://www.xfire.com/profile/xmsgtwarman/screenshots/


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


SOF3 SO beautiful , this game IMO looks amazing in detail and color.











Looks kinda like Far Cry 2


----------



## TRELOXELO

Alien vs. Predator









just started it playing....


----------



## Radiix

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising, F.E.A.R: Extraction Point & Bad Company 2
.


----------



## Unl33t

Dirt 2:


----------



## ljason8eg

iRacing, Mustang FR500S


----------



## Crazy^^Red

Ah.. how can i forget SOF 3


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TRELOXELO

Hallo to all....

Alien VS Predator

















Metro 2033

















































































The Saboteur


----------



## TRELOXELO

Singularity....


----------



## KG363

How is the Saboteur?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


TF2 OCN server.


The only things I see are scoreboards









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Come on. I post 20 high octane 1080p full on action screenies and you say cool to something nearly every game has seen.


Because in the end HL2 will always be the better game...
That racing game was horrible and I deleted it from my PS3 about 4 minutes into a race.


----------



## skarm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


The only things I see are scoreboards


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
How is the Saboteur?

I enjoyed it, its a bit buggy and can get a little annoying. Overall it was good though, especially sneaking around dressed as a Nazi.


----------



## Impagliazzo

Boom!










Power Fist shot.


----------



## headcracker

We can post game b00bs now lol ?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
We can post game b00bs now lol ?

Yes, if it is the saboteur.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Yes, if it is the saboteur.


Why just that game ?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

In DX9:










In DX10:


----------



## Thatguystolemynick

http://www.xfire.com/profile/theguy1...?view#86405010

Check this one and Many More at my Xfire Profile


----------



## Xealot

*Metro 2033:*


















*Borderlands*


----------



## Shrimp

Crysis with 32xAA and 16x AF forced in NVIDIA control panel. All settings set to Very High.


----------



## NFL

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*


----------



## Sunrex

TBH I have raising hell installed because of the steam package deal but AFAIK I'm still playing the original since I haven't gone into the "abyss" portals yet.


----------



## Radiix

STALKER: SOC w/ L.U.R.K mod.


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World Beta (Last) Jun 28-30*


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimp*


_Crysis Image_

Crysis with 32xAA and 16x AF forced in NVIDIA control panel. All settings set to Very High.


Are you getting .5 fps? lol


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


*Need For Speed World Beta (Last) Jun 28-30*











want soo bad.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Are you getting .5 fps? lol


It didn't even look that AA to me


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


want soo bad.


the lambo or the game?








i see too many idiots in that game, in multiplayer there are so many pricks that only seem to be able to beat you by shoving you everywhere instead of relying on their car or skill (which they have none)
i have a ton of fun destroying the lotus exige people who have no clue how to handle it in my stage 2 tuned silvia


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


the lambo or the game?








i see too many idiots in that game, in multiplayer there are so many pricks that only seem to be able to beat you by shoving you everywhere instead of relying on their car or skill (which they have none)
i have a ton of fun destroying the lotus exige people who have no clue how to handle it in my stage 2 tuned silvia


The game actually lol


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


the lambo or the game?








i see too many idiots in that game, in multiplayer there are so many pricks that only seem to be able to beat you by shoving you everywhere instead of relying on their car or skill (which they have none)
i have a ton of fun destroying the lotus exige people who have no clue how to handle it in my stage 2 tuned silvia


Ya, I always seems to blow away people in the same Tier and even sometimes a Tier above. Always feels good. I don't understand how people can be that bad.


----------



## Malanier




----------



## jemping

Don't be amazed by this one









FYI, that spy is me myself.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Alien VS Predator


----------



## TRELOXELO

Just Cause 2


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Ya, I always seems to blow away people in the same Tier and even sometimes a Tier above. Always feels good. I don't understand how people can be that bad.


always make the best use of other people's lack of skill.


----------



## adizz

FUEL 1080p


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Sunrex

I was surprised to learn overlord is multi-threaded (the original/expansion). It uses up 50% of my entire CPU, so its designed for dual cores.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Abiosis

*Singularity*

Just started up this game...


----------



## NFL

Singularity any good?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Singularity any good?


I found it fun to play, but I wouldn't say it has any replay value. It takes a lot from other games like Bioshock. I think the general consensus is to wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Singularity any good?


_I'm choosing between this "Singularity" or "Sniper Ghost Warrior" ...

I go for "Singularity"...

it seems pretty good so far... [email protected]
_


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Shattered Horizon









DiRT 2


----------



## ljason8eg

iRacing/Ford Falcon/Mosport


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


FUEL 1080p


































how did you put gpu temperature there ?? which program ?


----------



## Sunrex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctekcop* 
how did you put gpu temperature there ?? which program ?

He used Rivatuner.


----------



## trivium nate

looks like vga precision osd


----------



## adizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ctekcop* 
how did you put gpu temperature there ?? which program ?

rivatuner
here's how to do it
-Rivatuner
-customize(next to GPU specs)
-click hardware monitoring
-right click on core temp.
-click setup
-at the bottom check "Show core temp. in OSD"


----------



## Sunrex




----------



## RuffeDK

I have a couple of them screenshot. Let's see if I can find some good ones.


----------



## ljason8eg

New car/track combo in iRacing. Touring Modified an Thompson Speedway.


----------



## Sunrex




----------



## antuk15

LMAOOO at all these people claiming 32xAA in Crysis...

Get real for crying out loud, I can still see jaggies!! Not to mension 32xAA would KILL your framerate as the memory requirements for the frame buffer would be insane. It's fake 32xAA and it looks it...

Only way to get PERFECTLY anti-aslied edges in Crysis is to run super sample anti-aliasing on the WHOLE image..


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Sunrex

Wow! The rain is perfectly done in that game.

Well, other then when it hits the ground. But still that looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KG363

What is Kane and Lynch?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
What is Kane and Lynch?

It is a third-person shooter. I think the sequel is coming out soon.


----------



## CorporalAris

Its not a very good game, IMO.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
Shattered Horizon









If you look to the left, you see Shiriken that is my older brother^^


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
What is Kane and Lynch?

Third person shooter that kinda plays out like a movie, and everything about the game reminds me of the film Heat!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Its not a very good game, IMO.

I can see why some wouldn't like it but, I think it's not so bad. Some good moments an lots of action in it, story is not the worst I've seen. I also picked it up for only â‚¬10 in Gamestop. If you can pick it up cheap it's well worth a play through imo.


----------



## CorporalAris

Four minutes ago:

Me: "Hmmm, I wonder how much longer that sale for Borderlands is gonna run for..."

*Opens steam*

****00:00:11****

Me: "FUUUUUUUUUUUUU"


----------



## trivium nate

lolz


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Four minutes ago:

Me: "Hmmm, I wonder how much longer that sale for Borderlands is gonna run for..."

*Opens steam*

****00:00:11****

Me: "FUUUUUUUUUUUUU"

A dude here http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post9885145 bought a 4 pack and still has 2 copies left.


----------



## SM0k3

Shot from Live For Speed, getting ready to start my drifting run on 42D's Server.


----------



## SM0k3




----------



## Xealot

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed:*


















































I really like the environments but I am glad to be done with the game so I can get my 29 GB of HD space back.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed:*

I really like the environments but I am glad to be done with the game so I can get my 29 GB of HD space back.









Just in time to be retaken up by TFU2







. Also, nice to see someone else who embraces the dark side


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
A dude here http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post9885145 bought a 4 pack and still has 2 copies left.

Nah, I managed to buy it in that 11 second period.


----------



## purpleannex

Gta iv


----------



## Section-9

_LURK v1.0552 _


----------



## ntuason

He's coming!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Gta iv


Do want that GT2! 
*searching*


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Gta iv


woah those 2 shots look sick graphics wise. I didnt think GTA 4 looked that good on the PC.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


gta iv


you must share the details of how it looks so good


----------



## ReverbDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


He's coming!


What game is that ??


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReverbDP*


What game is that ??


Metro 2033. It's currently half off on Steam, but it only lasts for another 40 minutes.


----------



## ReverbDP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


Metro 2033. It's currently half off on Steam, but it only lasts for another 40 minutes.


Ahh ok thanks.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
you must share the details of how it looks so good

Custom ENB series mod config.


----------



## go4life

GTA IV, Metro 2033 and Black & White 2.


----------



## mfb412

chris, i demand that GT2!


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


chris, i demand that GT2!


http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/porsche-911-gt2-f3992

I don't know if this is the one but here you go


----------



## hellnukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Gta iv


I jizzed all over my keyboard. Then i cleaned it up with a couple of tissues and wrote this post.


----------



## purpleannex

mfb412:

I'm not chris, if your refering to "largestyle" from the GTA forums? But i am his mate, and i'm sure he wouldn't mind me posting these, especially for the recognition he's recieved.

Yes your right, they are custom ENB series run at 3840 x 2160 resolution, but forced down to 1920 x 1080.

Wanna see some more????!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
chris, i demand that GT2!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/porsche-911-gt2-f3992

I don't know if this is the one but here you go

Thats the one KG363









Manuel, if you want, I can send you a modded handling for the GT2, and another drift handling I have played with









Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
mfb412:

I'm not chris, if your refering to "largestyle" from the GTA forums? But i am his mate, and i'm sure he wouldn't mind me posting these, especially for the recognition he's recieved.

Yes your right, they are custom ENB series run at 3840 x 2160 resolution, but forced down to 1920 x 1080.

Wanna see some more????!

Im Chris










Could you please link me to those ENB series you speak of? Looks fantastic! How's the performance hit?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


mfb412:

I'm not chris, if your refering to "largestyle" from the GTA forums? But i am his mate, and i'm sure he wouldn't mind me posting these, especially for the recognition he's recieved.

Yes your right, they are custom ENB series run at 3840 x 2160 resolution, but forced down to 1920 x 1080.

Wanna see some more????!


do you have a link for that particular config? beats the one i use by miles









Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Thats the one KG363









Manuel, if you want, I can send you a modded handling for the GT2, and another drift handling I have played with









Im Chris









Could you please link me to those ENB series you speak of? Looks fantastic! How's the performance hit?


hell yeah, msn please


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Thats the one KG363








Im Chris









Could you please link me to those ENB series you speak of? Looks fantastic! How's the performance hit?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
do you have a link for that particular config? beats the one i use by miles










Crossed wires, by pure coincidence your names the same as my mates?! I thought you knew him too.

I'll ask him later if he wants to send out links, he was modding GTA IV ENB SERIES with a view to releasing it. But he gave up, but he may return to it one day.

As for performance....

Er...

I've got the same mod, though with different reflection settings, on the high resolution with all settings on max, my GTX 470 is struggling at ~ 15-20fps. If you loosen some of the settings, draw distance, vehicle density etc whatever suits you (which by the way those screen shots are not full settings) i might see ~25-30 fps, just about playable. But xfire is suppossed to work on GTA IV so you should be fine!


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Crossed wires, by pure coincidence your names the same as my mates?! I thought you knew him too.

I'll ask him later if he wants to send out links, he was modding GTA IV ENB SERIES with a view to releasing it. But he gave up, but he may return to it one day.

As for performance....

Er...

I've got the same mod, though with different reflection settings, on the high resolution with all settings on max, my GTX 470 is struggling at ~ 15-20fps. If you loosen some of the settings, draw distance, vehicle density etc whatever suits you (which by the way those screen shots are not full settings) i might see ~25-30 fps, just about playable. But xfire is suppossed to work on GTA IV so you should be fine!










I just bought GTA IV on steam, can you link us to a "Pack" of cars? I couldnt apply my own cars before when I had a pirate version.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

expect some : Just Cause 2, Metro 2033 + a few of my older games


----------



## mfb412

i have a question, how far can you patch the game until mods stop working? i have a ton of cars, boats and weapons but the game is still in 1.0.1.0, default, i used to mod in 1.0.3.0 but it's been a while...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


hell yeah, msn please










Il send you later tonight









Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Crossed wires, by pure coincidence your names the same as my mates?! I thought you knew him too.

I'll ask him later if he wants to send out links, he was modding GTA IV ENB SERIES with a view to releasing it. But he gave up, but he may return to it one day.

As for performance....

Er...

I've got the same mod, though with different reflection settings, on the high resolution with all settings on max, my GTX 470 is struggling at ~ 15-20fps. If you loosen some of the settings, draw distance, vehicle density etc whatever suits you (which by the way those screen shots are not full settings) i might see ~25-30 fps, just about playable. But xfire is suppossed to work on GTA IV so you should be fine!










hehe, many people are called Chris









Ouch! Well I play with about 30 on all sliders, I prefer high fps hehe!
Looks good that way anyways








But I really want to try out that config, looks damn good!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i have a question, how far can you patch the game until mods stop working? i have a ton of cars, boats and weapons but the game is still in 1.0.1.0, default, i used to mod in 1.0.3.0 but it's been a while...


I have latest patch, works great with my cars and bikes!
Only thing I haven't got to work is the car spawner that you run outside the game, but heard the ingame spawners work.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Il send you later tonight









hehe, many people are called Chris









Ouch! Well I play with about 30 on all sliders, I prefer high fps hehe!
Looks good that way anyways








But I really want to try out that config, looks damn good!

I have latest patch, works great with my cars and bikes!
Only thing I haven't got to work is the car spawner that you run outside the game, but heard the ingame spawners work.

nice, just wanted to know since GTA:SA wouldn't mod past 1.2
now get yer bum on msn


----------



## Ajax413

Man, DMC4 is absolutely gorgeous. Expect a lot of screenies from me as I progress.


----------



## purpleannex

Ok, here's the thread / post on GTA Forums with a link to Media fire for the files. Let me know if the link doesn't work, because i can't get it to work...

go4life:
Quote:



Ouch! Well I play with about 30 on all sliders, I prefer high fps hehe!
Looks good that way anyways 
But I really want to try out that config, looks damn good!


This is all settings on max @ 3840 x 2160.

All settings on max @ 1920 x 1080 are more like 50-60fps average.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

^ I accidentally the texture of your engi?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^ I accidentally the texture of your engi?

he has one of the 100 golden wrenches.
lucky sod


----------



## Vlasov_581

Just Cause 2........omg i can't stop flying.....addicted


----------



## Harrier

Sup?


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*











Sup?


What game is that?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
What game is that?

MoH Beta


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Gir




----------



## Jelah

I love killing Nazi Zombies


----------



## xAPOCALYPSEx

no'm sayin, gents?


----------



## PhRe4k

What the hell is that thing?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Some NFS world , loving this game


----------



## trivium nate

that beta is weird i have to put it in window mode to get the graphics to look good and come in looking like that everything was off the screen n stuff


----------



## Gabkicks




----------



## Tatakai All




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Aliens vs Predator*


----------



## Xeroni

Scary...









Too many mods.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Salami991

How is AoC these days yellowtoblerone? I left at 58 a month after release.


----------



## Gir




----------



## headcracker

Finally got mods working on EFLC


----------



## Abiosis

*Dragon Age: Awakening*

_Just re-pickin' up "DA:Awakening" this two days...pretty addicted once again...

try to chasin' up a bit for the "Leliana's Song" as well after finish this DA:A..._


----------



## Xealot

*Wings of Prey:
*

















*Wolfenstein:*


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## skarm

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...










...aaaaaaaaaBAM!


----------



## quicklikeawalrus




----------



## -Inferno

NCspecV81

What game is that? Looks like PlayStation home and the 'Society' game from the movie Gamer.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 









hahaha, nice one!


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World Beta "stress test" July 13rd - 14th*


----------



## mfb412

so many bonus cars, tsk tsk


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


NCspecV81

What game is that? Looks like PlayStation home and the 'Society' game from the movie Gamer.


Looks like APB.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


*Need For Speed World Beta "stress test" July 13rd - 14th*


NFS: World is a stress test for you? I have an HD 5550 and I am able to run it at max settings and 1920x1200 and have no lag at all.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
NFS: World is a stress test for you? I have an HD 5550 and I am able to run it at max settings and 1920x1200 and have no lag at all.











http://www.needforspeed.com/post/wor...s-test-tuesday

_it's all good at (Maximum - 1920x1200 - 16x AA + 32xQ - "Force AFR 2" for SLI - Vsync Off)(I'm not sure if that really make any difference/effects though,I meant the AA stuffs)_


----------



## go4life

Since I have a new 4mbit upload connection now, I should use it more^^

GTA IV:


----------



## Radiix

STALKER: SOC w/ L.U.R.K mod.


----------



## go4life

that LURK mod looks damn good and scary!


----------



## Fr0st

Some of my modded crysis shots.. These were taken probably 4 months ago, I just found them now in my imageshack account. Best part: It was still very much playable.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier* 
NFS: World is a stress test for you? I have an HD 5550 and I am able to run it at max settings and 1920x1200 and have no lag at all.

You read it wrong, NFS is stress testing their servers and that is what he meant by stress test.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Very old SS I have from Crysis.

Sleeping on the job


----------



## Abiosis

*Dragon Age: Origins -- Darkspawn Chronicles*


----------



## Bodycount

^^^
Was that Morrigan on the ground? I must have missed her somewhere. I just finished it too









Edit:

I thought it was Awakening.

What is the best way to take SS's?


----------



## ntuason




----------



## GJF47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fr0st* 
Some of my modded crysis shots.. These were taken probably 4 months ago, I just found them now in my imageshack account. Best part: It was still very much playable.









What mods or config is that?!


----------



## Wishmaker

I just bought Dragon Age with the whole shebang. Already have 40 hours of gameplay







. My first game with mages and whatnot so ... I think I've done a pretty good job so far







.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## go4life

^game?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 








]

why are your guns so small looking?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^game?

looks like APB to me


----------



## SUPER PISSED




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why are your guns so small looking?

Perhaps he has small FOV? I set mine way up from the original setting.


----------



## Bodycount

How are you guys taking these shots. FRAPS? I have never used it








Fraps noob here









I think there is a trial ver. on my GTX260 cd
I would D/L the updated ver. anyway

Anyone?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bodycount* 
How are you guys taking these shots. FRAPS? I have never used it








Fraps noob here









I think there is a trial ver. on my GTX260 cd
I would D/L the updated ver. anyway

Anyone?


Fraps is free. Just look around in the settings and stuff you'll figure it out. Or you could just hit the PrntScrn button and past it into MS paint.


----------



## Zinxe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bodycount* 
How are you guys taking these shots. FRAPS? I have never used it








Fraps noob here









I think there is a trial ver. on my GTX260 cd
I would D/L the updated ver. anyway

Anyone?

Guy above beat me to it.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zinxe* 
Guy above beat me to it.

I just checked, there is a pay version. No watermarks on recordings and stuff I guess. I've only ever used it to see my FPS.. _shrug_


----------



## Bodycount

Thanks guys.

Does the prtscn method give the same res. as the game is displaying? I ask because i've had a problem with the dual monitors and one of them is a projector.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Not sure if it'll capture both screens... I assume it would though.

Just try it


----------



## herkalurk

Bad Company 2 glitches....




































Day of Defeat Source glitch.....a smoking sand bag?










Screwing around on the server I admin for Day of Defeat Source, took the time to manually move all of the destructible furniture into a door way, then we blew it up


















Supreme Commander 2 is a good RTS, and I can pwn the AI's in that game, I like to defend.


----------



## ztmike

Using the free version of FRAPS ..

Metro 2033 maxed in DirectX 10, using the system in my sig.





































The graphics in this game are insane, put Crysis Warhead to shame..haven't played Crysis 1 so can't comment on that one.


----------



## MIGhunter

I have the paid version of FRAPS. Bought it like 10 years ago. It's a lifetime membership and he emails you pretty regularly for updates.


----------



## adalon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bodycount* 
How are you guys taking these shots. FRAPS? I have never used it








Fraps noob here









I think there is a trial ver. on my GTX260 cd
I would D/L the updated ver. anyway

Anyone?

The free trial version will work to take screen shots. Just start fraps and when you want to take a screen shot press f10. Your screen shot will now appear in your fraps folder.


----------



## damric

Super Mario Bros, Gulf of Mexico Level


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Speaking of Unnessasarly hard to run games...

Cryostasis





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damric* 
Super Mario Bros, Gulf of Mexico Level










lolx win


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

WOW is those Cryostasis pictures even allowed, thats 1600x in png format lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K* 
WOW is those Cryostasis pictures even allowed, thats 1600x in png format lol

How about these? 1920x1080 PNG







(Bad Company 2 & Splinter Cell Conviction)








http://picturepush.com/public/3816891]







[/URL


----------



## SUPER PISSED

This thread makes my internets cry


----------



## Wishmaker

Dragon Age ...


----------



## Fusion Racing

@ go4life

Those BC2 shots look like its all on low with no AA.

Bit of TBoGT:


----------



## Jyr

Lead and Gold

Awesome game, sadly the gameplay is kind of shallow and there's a very small amount of people playing at once.









Also looks really good in motion, I think.







For what it is, anyway.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 










Talk about childbearing hips.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
This thread makes my internets cry

Specs on your internet?^^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
@ go4life

Those BC2 shots look like its all on low with no AA.

Its in DX9, with a mix of high and medium, with 0xAA!
I can play DX11 max with 4xAA, with high 50-100FPS, but its not "smooth" anyways, so I prefer it fast and smooth instead with a ok graphics instead!

Im not playing BC2 for the graphics, but for the gameplay!
But in other games im pretty much a graphics junkie hehe...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Its in DX9, with a mix of high and medium, with 0xAA!
I can play DX11 max with 4xAA, with high 50-100FPS, but its not "smooth" anyways, so I prefer it fast and smooth instead with a ok graphics instead!

Im not playing BC2 for the graphics, but for the gameplay!
But in other games im pretty much a graphics junkie hehe...

Fair enough, I found it a little weird that it looked like that with your rig









I've got it maxed as 50ish FPS is fine for me on that game. If it was something like CoD4 I'd want a lot of FPS.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Fair enough, I found it a little weird that it looked like that with your rig









I've got it maxed as 50ish FPS is fine for me on that game. If it was something like CoD4 I'd want a lot of FPS.


Hehe, many do! I prefer 100% lagfree and fast gameplay when it comes to awesome online games I need at least 60fps+ all the time, if not my aim goes totally wrong lol... I play BC2 like I play CoD, fast and sneaky^^
Also for slow sniping rounds I need high fps to get the aim straight, the slightest lag I miss


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Hehe, many do! I prefer 100% lagfree and fast gameplay when it comes to awesome online games I need at least 60fps+ all the time, if not my aim goes totally wrong lol... I play BC2 like I play CoD, fast and sneaky^^
Also for slow sniping rounds I need high fps to get the aim straight, the slightest lag I miss










I play on one common denominator: every game being a glitchy mess when it comes to flick shots.
CoD WaW and MW1: i just flick at whoever sneaks up on me, never misses since the game interprets that the bullet will hit where the mouse stops (usually on the guy) even if i fire as i turn around, meaning the effectiveness is 100%.
TF2 is the same, most "through the wall shots" are actually flicks i pull off when retreating behing some coversince the game cant keep up with the laser dot and it registers outside of the wall, and on the other fella's face.
and it's the same on every other game, in CS:S, AWP flicking used to mean 100% kills all the time (havent played it since the update though)


----------



## ztmike

Batman Arkham Asylum maxed




































Metro 2033 maxed in DirectX 10




































-I got some other games I can take pictures of later.


----------



## Wishmaker

Dragon Age Awakening, maxed out with uber AA forced and using CrossFire Xtension with a Crysis profile for better CFX performance.


----------



## herkalurk

Just had to post this, just got done playing Squad death match on Arica harbor and some people don't realize you can sit on a tree and snipe. In fact there are 5 trees, or tree groups I can climb, and there is at least 1 more I haven't figured out yet, anyway when you snipe you look like a tree, and I guess the people I was playing with couldn't figure out to look up. In fact I'd not shoot at players walking just under my tree, so I wouldn't give away my position.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herkalurk* 
Just had to post this, just got done playing Squad death match on Arica harbor and some people don't realize you can sit on a tree and snipe. In fact there are 5 trees, or tree groups I can climb, and there is at least 1 more I haven't figured out yet, anyway when you snipe you look like a tree, and I guess the people I was playing with couldn't figure out to look up. In fact I'd not shoot at players walking just under my tree, so I wouldn't give away my position.










awesome!!!
care to share which trees you chose


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
How about these? 1920x1080 PNG







(Bad Company 2 & Splinter Cell Conviction)

Man i love PNG format.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Wuts the difference between png and jpeg for example?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Wuts the difference between png and jpeg for example?

answer here


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


answer here


-_-


----------



## Abiosis

*Borderlands: The Secret Armory of General Knoxx*


----------



## Xealot

*Assassins Creed II:*


















*Dawn of Discovery:*


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


awesome!!! 
care to share which trees you chose










I spend a lot of my squad death match sniping on arica harbor. On the map there are 5 trees, or groups of trees you can get into by jumping onto a rock, and then jumping up on the tree. My suggestion would be to go to an empty server and just try it until you are fluent with the process. I don't get into a tree if I think someone is watching. If I can I'll create some other noise and visual to draw attention away from me, like mortaring a nearby building, which causes a big dust cloud so it's hard for people accross the map to see me jumping on a tree. Once you're up there, just stay crouched and try to shoot people before they see you. I literally would let people walk under me, and then go up a hill 50 meters before shooting them in the back of the head, because they still won't know exactly where I was, and they might think I just spawned there. Believe me, I only found out about a certain tree group you could get in by shooting someone getting into it. That one you pretty much have to run up a steep rock and jump back like Jackie Chan running up a wall.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*






























Game?


----------



## marl

I think it's All Points Bulletin.


----------



## Gnickrapon

cheers


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Talk about childbearing hips.


or....

Choad capable. =o)~


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Far cry 2, 1280x1024 aax8 all max ultra high , high settings. XP/dual core. 
Xp is still way faster in game performance over win7. Which is why i plan to go back to using xp for my quad also, well once i upgrade to a Phenom II X6.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Gir




----------



## Gir




----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


snip


What's that?


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*












SRSLY, what game is that? Looks like fun.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herkalurk*


Just had to post this, just got done playing Squad death match on Arica harbor and some people don't realize you can sit on a tree and snipe. In fact there are 5 trees, or tree groups I can climb, and there is at least 1 more I haven't figured out yet, anyway when you snipe you look like a tree, and I guess the people I was playing with couldn't figure out to look up. In fact I'd not shoot at players walking just under my tree, so I wouldn't give away my position.


Yeah done that myself sometimes too! Only thing is that you have to play hardcore, or at least a server without killcam! 
Nice stats btw









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


Man i love PNG format.


Sarcasm?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Wuts the difference between png and jpeg for example?


Check out this one, you can see the difference pretty good, even though its a small pic:


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


What's that?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *herkalurk*


SRSLY, what game is that? Looks like fun.


Eve Online.

You guys should label your screens.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 











Aside from the size I don't see a difference.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
Eve Online.

You guys should label your screens.









Thanks.

It says right in the OP to title them..


----------



## Unstableiser

Ha I'm not going to title my screenshots when it can provide me with selfish enjoyment as people wonder what the weird looking game is. EvE Online is the answer!! The funnestest game evar.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
Eve Online.

You guys should label your screens.









That's EVE Online? Really? I played the free week I never had a screen like that......


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Aside from the size I don't see a difference.

Are you blind? lol


----------



## adalon




----------



## headcracker




----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Are you blind? lol

I just looked again. And looking at it like I would a Where's Waldo book I noticed that the Gif is kinda crappy.

That's all though lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
I just looked again. And looking at it like I would a Where's Waldo book I noticed that the Gif is kinda crappy.

That's all though lol









Wow, you need to get some glasses bro








You can clearly see the difference if you study the pics, especially on the reflections!
Try to do it yourself, take a SS with fraps in some game with good color, perhaps of some grass or water. Then take one in jpeg and one in png, its a clear difference in both quality and colors are MUCH better in png!


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World Final "Head Start" July 20th - 26th*


----------



## go4life

^ so how is it compared to the other NFS games? Same crap with a new name again?


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
^ so how is it compared to the other NFS games? Same crap with a new name again?

NFS World's a Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG)... it can expandable down the road


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abiosis* 
NFS World's a Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG)... it can expandable down the road









I just brought it coz i wanted the AE86 :/

Literally JUST!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abiosis* 
NFS World's a Massively Multiplayer Online Game (MMOG)... it can expandable down the road









Cool! How is it compared to Underground 1 & 2, or most wanted?


----------



## NFL




----------



## Unstableiser

I so didn't want to kill this


















Oh...










This one is back from the dead


















Oh... my... God! When I emerged from Bethesda Underworld and wondered off I turned around and saw a tonne of bright lights dashing around on the horizon... next minute they were streaming towards me







These things are terrifying lol.. and they can see you from a bloody mile away.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Some ARMA II Operation Arrowhead:


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Some ARMA II Operation Arrowhead:
<snip>

Looks nice, how does it play?

Just ordered ARMA II a few days ago, looking forward to getting my teeth into it


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 









We should play


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
We should play









Defo, add my steam, I love this game !

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Acid_Flash


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Defo, add my steam, I love this game !
<snip>

Shazam!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Looks nice, how does it play?

Just ordered ARMA II a few days ago, looking forward to getting my teeth into it









Its good fun to play with a few mates, because then you can think of a plan and communicate properly. Its obviously slow and very tactical, but the satisfaction of taking down 20 Takistani's with just a 3 man squad is great. Its also nice to be able to do things your own way. For instance I went on a very high hill and sniped into one end of an airfield, while I was doing that the other two ran in and shot the rest of them. It was rather satisfying to shoot people >1KM away knowing that it helped. Performance wise its good, I can run it maxed with the draw distance on 4000 and get >30FPS all the time. The biggest performance killer is the draw distance and most of the locations in OA allow you to run it lower without it looking that bad.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Its good fun to play with a few mates, because then you can think of a plan and communicate properly. Its obviously slow and very tactical, but the satisfaction of taking down 20 Takistani's with just a 3 man squad is great. Its also nice to be able to do things your own way. For instance I went on a very high hill and sniped into one end of an airfield, while I was doing that the other two ran in and shot the rest of them. It was rather satisfying to shoot people >1KM away knowing that it helped. Performance wise its good, I can run it maxed with the draw distance on 4000 and get >30FPS all the time. The biggest performance killer is the draw distance and most of the locations in OA allow you to run it lower without it looking that bad.


It arrived today so I'll give it a go later









Hoping it runs fine on my system, I love big draw distance


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Its good fun to play with a few mates, because then you can think of a plan and communicate properly. Its obviously slow and very tactical, but the satisfaction of taking down 20 Takistani's with just a 3 man squad is great. Its also nice to be able to do things your own way. For instance I went on a very high hill and sniped into one end of an airfield, while I was doing that the other two ran in and shot the rest of them. It was rather satisfying to shoot people >1KM away knowing that it helped. Performance wise its good, I can run it maxed with the draw distance on 4000 and get >30FPS all the time. The biggest performance killer is the draw distance and* most of the locations in OA allow you to run it lower without it looking that too much worse*.


fixed


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



*most of the locations in OA allow you to run it lower without it looking that too much worse.*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


fixed


lol you're not very good at fixing things, that barely made sense


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol you're not very good at fixing things, that barely made sense









hahah just noticed







lol


----------



## Lombax

I love me some DiRT 2 
(note: thats offline, just happened to be the same car with the same livery)


----------



## Threefeet

So I just got ArmA II, installed and played it for about two hours with a friend. Very disappointed, the game is buggy to the point where it's nearly unplayable.

Performance is terrible, even with settings dumbed down below acceptable. Movement is difficult, the mouse lag is insane (sorry, "inertia" as they like to call it lol), piles of textures aren't finished and loads of animations are missing.

I'm really regretting not paying more for Operation Arrowhead at this point


----------



## Gabkicks

turn mouse smoothing all the way off in options


----------



## kkbob33

http://picturepush.com/public/3855346]


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol you're not very good at fixing things, that barely made sense










Yeh,.. I put "_too much worse"_ in italic but when you quote somebody it's all in italic lol


----------



## PDXMark




----------



## SUPER PISSED

What's that a PS1 game?


----------



## Hexa

Dude that looks bettre then Crysis what are you talking about?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PDXMark* 













































wat game is that?


----------



## kkbob33

What is really cool about this mod is all you need to do to get a full Roman Legion is recruit a General in your Capital and full stack appears in the fields of Mars ready for a General.

Link to mod: Res Gestae

Hot Fix here for Barbarian Mercenary CTD problems: Hot-fix 4.1

Yes, I am still Playing a 5-6 year old game because Empire is Garbage. Thank god for fantastic MODS. Hopefully Shogun 2 will impress me









Sorry for using Imageshack but picture push was acting up


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
wat game is that?

project reality i assume


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
So I just got ArmA II, installed and played it for about two hours with a friend. Very disappointed, the game is buggy to the point where it's nearly unplayable.

Performance is terrible, even with settings dumbed down below acceptable. Movement is difficult, the mouse lag is insane (sorry, "inertia" as they like to call it lol), piles of textures aren't finished and loads of animations are missing.

I'm really regretting not paying more for Operation Arrowhead at this point









You have patched it haven't you? I don't have any real bugs, nor missing textures/animations.

I used to run it on low-medium with the draw distance on 1600 on my 8800GTS, so you should be fine on medium.

There also isn't any mouse lag - turn smoothing off and it'll respond like normal. The movement, well its to simulate real life so don't expect it to be Quake 3 sharp. That said it doesn't matter because you take everything slowly anyway.


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie* 
wat game is that?

PR .917 - (free)BF2 mod


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
You have patched it haven't you? I don't have any real bugs, nor missing textures/animations.

I used to run it on low-medium with the draw distance on 1600 on my 8800GTS, so you should be fine on medium.

There also isn't any mouse lag - turn smoothing off and it'll respond like normal. The movement, well its to simulate real life so don't expect it to be Quake 3 sharp. That said it doesn't matter because you take everything slowly anyway.

Yes I have it fully patched.

I'm talking about Arma II, not Operation Arrowhead which is supposed to be far less buggy.

I've disabled smoothing, increased the dps of my mouse and forced off vsync but it's still there to a degree. It's bearable but the buggy movement and inconsistant performance are the main fun-killers for me.

For example urban environments drop my framerate to ~20fps, regardless of settings. Bugged


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Yes I have it fully patched.

I'm talking about Arma II, not Operation Arrowhead which is supposed to be far less buggy.

I've disabled smoothing, increased the dps of my mouse and forced off vsync but it's still there to a degree. It's bearable but the buggy movement and inconsistant performance are the main fun-killers for me.

For example urban environments drop my framerate to ~20fps, regardless of settings. Bugged









Yeh, I've got ARMA II as well as OA. It works fine for me, although it depends what you're trying to do. If its the campaign then that's rather buggy, but if you're trying to do any other missions its usually fine. I never really bothered with the campaign - instead I went on ArmaHolic and downloaded some good missions and played those instead.

The movement isn't as quick as some games, but it isn't exactly laggy feeling, it goes where I want basically straight away.

Weird issue with the framerates. Driver issue perhaps?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Yeh, I've got ARMA II as well as OA. It works fine for me, although it depends what you're trying to do. If its the campaign then that's rather buggy, but if you're trying to do any other missions its usually fine. I never really bothered with the campaign - instead I went on ArmaHolic and downloaded some good missions and played those instead.

The movement isn't as quick as some games, but it isn't exactly laggy feeling, it goes where I want basically straight away.

Weird issue with the framerates. Driver issue perhaps?

The killer in urban areas is AA apparently, anything other than 'disabled' completely kills performance for me









What I mean with the movement is that it's jerky and unnatural and I'm not expecting MW2 here.

I'll check out custom missions instead, the campaign is bloody ridiculous, story wise lol.

Also has anyone else noticed some of the voice acting is done by kids? As in young teenagers









Anyway I'm not finished looking for fun in this game, I'll try some of the custom missions and give the multiplayer a few hours at least


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
The killer in urban areas is AA apparently, anything other than 'disabled' completely kills performance for me









What I mean with the movement is that it's jerky and unnatural and I'm not expecting MW2 here.

I'll check out custom missions instead, the campaign is bloody ridiculous, story wise lol.

Also has anyone else noticed some of the voice acting is done by kids? As in young teenagers









Anyway I'm not finished looking for fun in this game, I'll try some of the custom missions and give the multiplayer a few hours at least









The voice acting is interesting to say the least - some of the set pieces are done properly but when you give orders and spot people its quite amusing.

The movement may just be something you need to get used to, I certainly don't find it a problem, but I've played ARMA II and OA quite a bit.

Might be worth trying to disable the ingame AA and force it in the drivers.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
The voice acting is interesting to say the least - some of the set pieces are done properly but when you give orders and spot people its quite amusing.

The movement may just be something you need to get used to, I certainly don't find it a problem, but I've played ARMA II and OA quite a bit.

Might be worth trying to disable the ingame AA and force it in the drivers.

Yeah I think you may be right about the movement, I'll give it some time.

Also thanks for the idea about forcing AA, the trees are looking pretty ugly without AA


----------



## cdoublejj




----------



## Dactyl

Dual wielding fish guns while a guy riding a dinosaur launches an attack of parachuting squirrels that have bombs attached to their bodies.

Weirdest. Game. Ever.


----------



## KG363

I don't know what to say


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I don't know what to say

Yeah, I just kinda cocked my head slightly with my mouth open a bit for a moment.. then I moved on


----------



## ShadowedSight

Well, I believe he had me at the "parachuting squirrels" bit.


----------



## ztmike

Just Cause 2


















Everything maxed but I think AA is turned down a bit or something..


----------



## Xealot

*Assassins Creed II:
*








That's gonna leave a mark:









*Supreme Commander 2:*


----------



## Xraven771

Dirt 2


----------



## mfb412

why the heck did you take screenshots from the trailer


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why the heck did you take screenshots from the trailer

So we can laugh of how ugly it looks^^


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why the heck did you take screenshots from the trailer

Dunoor Lol looked good


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdoublejj* 




What game is that?
Besta Meyer Architect Contractor Philippines
PCSO Lotto Oil separator


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edalbkrad* 
What game is that?

NFS: prostreet.


----------



## _CodeX_

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## Durdle Class A

*Bad Company 2 - DX10 Max Settings..







Unplayable fps*








*Modern Warfare 2 - No Russian - Airport Guard Died Upside Down lmao?*








*Call of Duty: World At War - Guy's legs ripped off*


----------



## Ce1eron

HL2/Cinematic Mod (can only run 2xAA... those shadows are too much for me)

















































Got wayyyy to many to post so I'll stop there and wait for a new page or something. Next group will be Oblivion though, lol.


----------



## KG363

that looks great


----------



## mfb412

whoa whoa whoa
WHAT PISTOL IS THAT


----------



## Xealot

Dang that cinematic mod looks awesome. Stop making me want to play through HL2 again!


----------



## ionstorm66

EvE:Online

Landscape:








Portrait:


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
whoa whoa whoa
WHAT PISTOL IS THAT

ditto


----------



## Lucas Lamer

This is an old one from Combat Flight Simulator 2. I blasted the Spitfire, then banked hard left and hit the pause bar hoping for a good screenie. I liked it, so I saved and ran it through Photoshop to get a 1945 look.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
Dang that cinematic mod looks awesome. Stop making me want to play through HL2 again!









It's worth the 10 gig download. I recommend.


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
whoa whoa whoa
WHAT PISTOL IS THAT

It comes with Cinematic Mod, CM also has iron sights... not sure when they added that but it's pretty cool.

Edit: Took a screenshot of it to show you:









----------
Since it's a new page...

Oblivion:








































annnnd so you know I don't just stand around taking screenshots:


----------



## mfb412

My cinematic mod came with no such pistol or iron sights, care to explain?


----------



## matchboss

cod waw


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
My cinematic mod came with no such pistol or iron sights, care to explain?

I'm using CM10... if that matters. Also to enable Iron Sights you have to bind it first in options.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ce1eron* 
I'm using CM10... if that matters. Also to enable Iron Sights you have to bind it first in options.

i'm using CM10 as well, so it's just options and enable iron sights?


----------



## boredgunner

Metro 2033.


----------



## mfb412

that is a lot of blood.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


i'm using CM10 as well, so it's just options and enable iron sights?


You have to assign a ADS button. (aim down sight)


----------



## headcracker




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

NFS world + hell gate


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
You have to assign a ADS button. (aim down sight)

care to share the console command


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boredgunner* 
Metro 2033.

...

I don't remember metro being that bloody. Is that a mod?

Edit - Screens!

*Kane & Lynch 2 Demo:*


















*Starcraft II:*


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Kane & Lynch 2 Demo:*
<snip>


Really enjoyed the (too) short demo, looking forward to release









Though I was a bit let down by the tease of having a multiplayer option enabled that lead to a tutorial video









EDIT:: nvm, I'm an idiot


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World ~ Live ~*


----------



## -Inferno

I'm surprised no one has posted Starcraft II screen shots yet.


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Inferno*


I'm surprised no one has posted Starcraft II screen shots yet.


Take a look at post #5118


----------



## -Inferno

ah, scrolled over that one too fast. I didn't even see it.


----------



## mfb412

wow abiosis your cars have terrifyingly horrible paintjob :|


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade* 
Take a look at post #5118


On that note, some Star Craft 2 pics









I get an average of 300 FPS in this part of the game


















































Amazing detail on the characters


----------



## NFL

Noticed it wouldn't let me play at my native res @1366x768...If thats part of the game design, someone needs slapped


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 

























Noticed it wouldn't let me play at my native res @1366x768...If thats part of the game design, someone needs slapped

I really enjoyed that game. It had a great story, contemplating on playing through it it on a harder difficulty.

One of my favorite parts of the game was when you're going through a tunnel system infested with those blind ugly things that if you make too much noise all of the blind ugly things come after you. I had 0 ammo for every gun also, so it didn't work out at all. I literally had to walk past them all quietly.


----------



## ReaperMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
On that note, some Star Craft 2 pics









I get an average of 300 FPS in this part of the game


















































OMG! Butterfingers! Starcraft 2 graphicz suckz, so horribad...

On a different note... I'm addicted to that space invaders game in the cantina... It reminds me of this game called Phoenix i had on my Ti-89 that I used to play during AP Stat in high school.......


----------



## pjBSOD

Here's a screen I thought looked cool from Cyrostasis. Aside from me never getting more than 25-30 FPS, and the game being incredibly buggy. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## cdoublejj

That Cinematic mod is very interesting, wonder if my machine could handle it?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I just watched one of the best cinematic segments that I've ever seen...


----------



## SUPER PISSED

StarCraft2 is good?

I haven't really bin impressed with a rts since whatever civilization came out like 6-7 years ago..

---edit---

no, I just checked. It can't be a Civ game. They're turn based and I despise those..

What the heck was it.. you start off like 10 bagillion BC and progress though time.. I just remember the music was on a constant loop.. do dado dadodalado dado d etc..


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Age of empires?


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## KoukiFC3S

Is that HAWK?


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Is that HAWK?


It is indeed.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Age of empires?


It's gotta be. I looked on youtube but still couldn't find it though.

I really wanna play it now!


----------



## KG363

Age of Empires and Age of Empires II are amazing games.

I got hawx with my 4890 but I still haven't really played it. I shall install


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I just watched one of the best cinematic segments that I've ever seen...











































































i loved that one!


----------



## mfb412

nice job quoting it all *facepalm*


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

and a MOD is promoting games too...lolol


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## decyx

To those who think SC2's graphics suck, here's a screenshot I just took today.


----------



## rogueblade




----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

New Ratting Ship


----------



## Xealot

*Mass Effect 2 (Overlord DLC):*

Those synthetics don't mess around:

























*Starcraft II:*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

trying my best to like arma 2 but its so danm hardk


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


trying my best to like arma 2 but its so danm hardk


Play the Arrow Head Demo.
Do the tuts.
Don't bother with missions/campaign
*Play in the editor I cannot express this enough*
Play online

Then again I'm not sure how much of that the demo lets you do.


----------



## rogueblade

This is what you're missing












and





Best most recent one:












Sorry I'm just a huge supporter of the game!


----------



## Threefeet

Kane & Lynch: Dead Men



















I'm really enjoying this game, can't understand where all the bad reviews came from


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Why is it that arma 2 has no iron sights? are you suposed to just zoom and shoot?


----------



## Maven

Reaper Rush!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Why is it that arma 2 has no iron sights? are you suposed to just zoom and shoot?

It does have iron sights, well, unless the gun has a scope on it in which case you use that.

Right click and it'll bring the sights up, hold it to zoom.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
This is what you're missing






and





Best most recent one: 




Sorry I'm just a huge supporter of the game!

Those were all awesome


----------



## headcracker




----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Why is it that arma 2 has no iron sights? are you suposed to just zoom and shoot?


?? Did you not look at the pics I posted!? In the 3 videos you can see iron sights as well


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
It does have iron sights, well, unless the gun has a scope on it in which case you use that.

Right click and it'll bring the sights up, hold it to zoom.

Doesn't work. The issue is I can't get iron/scope to work in the demo. It only just zooms and gives me a bracket to shoot with.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Doesn't work. The issue is I can't get iron/scope to work in the demo. It only just zooms and gives me a bracket to shoot with.

Is this the arma2 or OA demo? Arma2 demo is bad


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Doesn't work. The issue is I can't get iron/scope to work in the demo. It only just zooms and gives me a bracket to shoot with.


Hold right click for zoom, regular right click for iron sights.


----------



## Wishmaker

Star Craft II Huge Spoilers here







.


----------



## adizz




----------



## yellowtoblerone

aGE of conan


----------



## go4life

AoC looks really fun, never tried it even though I own it lol..


----------



## yellowtoblerone

in that case:


----------



## go4life

Sweet! 
But how is the fighting system? Like the Final Fantasy crap? Or is it like WoW? or something much better?


----------



## decyx

There's no auto-attack.

http://aoc.wikia.com/wiki/Combat


----------



## NitrousX

Pwnage! (PoT = people of titanium







)


----------



## antuk15

Modded Call Of Pripyat


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NitrousX* 
TF2[/IMG][/URL]

Pwnage! (PoT = people of titanium







)

100 kills + 10 headshots is not pwnage


----------



## frickfrock999

That's right, I'm l33t


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
100 kills + 10 headshots is not pwnage









I was not not aiming for the head. Quick reaction ftw.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 


That's right, I'm l33t























vat is das game


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
vat is das game

Lead and Gold


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frickfrock99* 
Lead and Gold









Is it good? Fun? Tell me moar. Sell the game to me


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
Is it good? Fun? Tell me moar. Sell the game to me









Hahaha, it is quite a joy to play my friend.
It's essentially a western third person shooter with a leveling/exp and class system.
A lot of fun, you should pick it up, it's on steam


----------



## headcracker

I was gonna pick up lead an gold soooooo many times. Just something keeps telling me not to buy it. Dunno why.


----------



## Xraven771

Call Of Duty 4


----------



## rogueblade

^ Oh the memories








Maybe I should start playing that again. But all I feel like playing these days is Arma2OA and TF2


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


100 kills + 10 headshots is not pwnage










Agreed! As a sniper most kills should be done with headshots^^


----------



## kimosabi

World of Tanks Beta & IL-2 w/UP 2.01 mods


----------



## dmf

STALKER COP v1.6.02 DX11 AA-4 AF -16


----------



## antuk15

Some S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky Godness!

This is* THE* most photorealistic game if modded properly!!

1920x1080, DX10.1, 4xMSAA + 4xTSAA

Everything running on highest settings except for SSAO, Sun Quality and Sun Rays, those were all on Low!

My own custom .cfg file to bring the game beyond the 'Extreme' quality setting









Ignore the crappy JPEG Quality! Original .PNG version were over 90mb combined!

*100% GENUINE GAMEPLAY SHOTS*, Weapon was just holstered


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NitrousX* 
I was not not aiming for the head. Quick reaction ftw.









A quick reacting sniper shoots for the head, go learn how to play.


----------



## Xealot

I need to get back into Shadow of Chernobyl. Stopped playing it for some reason about 15 hours in. Probably because I was looking something up on the wiki and read a spoiler.

*Borderlands:*


















*Dragon Age Origins:*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Gir




----------



## Prolog

Redownloaded Neotokyo last night. Been having a lot of fun.


































I've been tweaking a crosshair; it works pretty nicely for SMGs:


----------



## chiyeuk

Draenei warlock (;


----------



## Xealot

*Privates:*


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prolog*


Redownloaded Neotokyo last night. Been having a lot of fun.

<snip>


Never got around to playing that mod, going to go download it there.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Privates:*

<snip>


LOL I heard about that, is it any good?


----------



## Prolog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Never got around to playing that mod, going to go download it there.

Just a couple of quick pointers:

You are going to die. You are going to die a lot. It might not be as painful as Starcraft, but it is in a similar vein.

Always, ALWAYS squad up (default is 5/f5 through to 9/f9). This lets you see the health and position of all the members in your squad at all times.

Train yourself to look for the icon placed on teammates. This prevents TKs. On that note: teammates who aren't in your squad have smaller icon than those in your squad, enemies have no icon.

Stick with other players, and when you die, spec the players with higher scores, this will give you a better idea of the right routes to take on a map.

Learn the map flow, there are no damage indicators (main emphasis of the game is flanking your enemy) so you have to know where you are getting attacked from. Speccing players is normally the best way to do this.

In the beginning, Support is probably the most forgiving class. Even at Private rank he has access to some nice guns as well as having the most health of any of the classes. However, try out Assault or Recon as well (Recon is my personal favorite). Just try to pick something that fits your playstyle.

Finally, use your mic/listen to other players. Like I said, flanking is key in this game. One of the best talents you can have is being able to use the Ghost effectively.












Oh and have fun, that too.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
*Privates:*










oh c'mon give us some "better" screenies









and I remember reading that it's a xbox exclusive? Are those box screens or can you get it for the PC aswell?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
...
LOL I heard about that, is it any good?

Good is a strong word. I downloaded it mainly because I couldn't believe it was actually a game.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
oh c'mon give us some "better" screenies









and I remember reading that it's a xbox exclusive? Are those box screens or can you get it for the PC aswell?

Those are screens I took from the PC version. You can download it for free *here* or at any of the big download sites.


----------



## Lazorbeam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmf* 


WOA is that the Krupp excavator!?


----------



## Gir




----------



## Fusion Racing

@ Gir

Great editing on those, made me laugh a lot









Quite a good game The Saboteur, annoying at times but I enjoyed it.

CoD4 - Great singleplayer no matter how many times I play it:










GTA EFLC:


----------



## headcracker




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Age of Conan pvp Fatalities


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Just Cause 2. 1600x900, High object detail, Very High water detail, 2X AA, 2X AF.

The island looks really beautiful.

























Good Old Portal. 1600x900, everything maxed out.


----------



## Gir




----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


snip


Does Splinter cell run so horible on your rig to?
I cant seem to play it on any settings whatsoever.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Does Splinter cell run so horible on your rig to?
I cant seem to play it on any settings whatsoever.


It only runs _ok_ on my rig (4870x2) so I wouldn't be surprised if you're having performance issues


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Does Splinter cell run so horible on your rig to?
I cant seem to play it on any settings whatsoever.

I don't get the best performance, but it's not horrible. There are certain parts in the single player that I'll drop to ~13fps, but it doesn't last for long.


----------



## JPJ5624

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Some S.T.A.L.K.E.R : Clear Sky Godness!

This is *THE* most photorealistic game if modded properly!!

1920x1080, DX10.1, 4xMSAA + 4xTSAA

Everything running on highest settings except for SSAO, Sun Quality and Sun Rays, those were all on Low!

My own custom .cfg file to bring the game beyond the 'Extreme' quality setting









Ignore the crappy JPEG Quality! Original .PNG version were over 90mb combined!

*100% GENUINE GAMEPLAY SHOTS*, Weapon was just holstered

















Please upload your user.ltx! I need this!


----------



## Gir

This level reminded of Dead Space's fanaticism.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*















Well I guess that answers that


----------



## NrGx

Still one of my favorite gaming moments. Really made you go wow!

1920x1200, Maximum Settings


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Protip: don't let your head implode on itself. 









my new hat, whoo! I have a Fedora in real life so I was hoping to get it.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Just owned a bunch of people on MW2. Got 27-4 and the next two underneath me (3v3) got around 5/4 kills. The highest on the opposite team was 13 kills. Owned in a bunch of other games aswell but can't remember the KD's.

It's strange, I get 60fps constant with Vsync enabled on the highest settings possible, all textures on Extra with no AA.

As much as I want to upgrade I really don't need it.


----------



## rogueblade

I hate MW2 now. I used to love it. 
I bought it at midnight on release and played for 140 hours. In the past the 2 months I've only played about 5.
Now I play TF2 and ArmaII:OA most of the time. Mostly TF2. 
I tried MW2 twice in the past week and just got mad, rage quit and hated it. I want to love it but I can't! I just never have the feeling to play anymore. 
TF2 and armaII definitely slow down the twitch reflexes and consistent accuracy needed to be good at MW2, and I was good. O well....


----------



## Abiosis

*Sniper Ghost Warrior*

_Graphic's partially great...but the game/story just so-so IMHO~ *6/10*_


----------



## KG363

Looks like far cry 2


----------



## Gir




----------



## Zensou

Beautiful game.

































He /facepalmed.


----------



## Alatar

those halo 2 textures are killing me :/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
those halo 2 textures are killing me :/

Gets worse. Most multiplayer maps have the ground walls and everything as one really low res texture, making the whole map basically a solid color. Looks awful.


----------



## KG363

Doesn't Halo 2 require vista or 7?

They really screwed up that one


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Doesn't Halo 2 require vista or 7?

They really screwed up that one

It did require vista when it came out, pretty weird considering the game was dx9.
But someone made a XP hack if I don't remember wrong!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Crysis 64bit v1.2
Natural Mod
Physis III

Very High
1280x720 windowed
4xAA

Range of 20-40fps, large explosions drop it to around 7-15fps.

The anti aliasing in Crysis is infamously crap. Doesn't even work half of the time.


----------



## Penguin21189

Got my new GPU today!! A EVGA 480 GTX SC!! It's Awsome!!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penguin21189* 
Got my new GPU today!! A EVGA 480 GTX SC!! It's Awsome!!

Ah I missed the excitement of getting a new gpu









Usually makes me replay my games and marvel at the performance increase lol.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Ah I missed the excitement of getting a new gpu









Usually makes me replay my games and marvel at the performance increase lol.

lol lol I know what you mean dude. I 1st played crysis on a 7600GT, got a new 8800 320Mb, re installed Crysis. then got a new 4890, Crysis re installed again, then 2x 4890, time for Crysis again lol. Although the performance keeps geeting beeter I'm still not happy with it. Will try again on my next upgrade for sure lol







Been quite a while since I upgraded too. I'm trying to skip this gen of cards. soooo hard to wait thought


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'm pretty happy with my performance in Crysis. At the 1.2 patch I can max out 1680x1050 with a decent 25-35fps but with drops in some areas.

I can lower it down to 1280x720 and put on 4xAA for similar fps.


----------



## Penguin21189

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR* 
I'm pretty happy with my performance in Crysis. At the 1.2 patch I can max out 1680x1050 with a decent 25-35fps but with drops in some areas.

I can lower it down to 1280x720 and put on 4xAA for similar fps.

Metro runs at a smooth 50-60 fps as 1680x1050. I turned that DOF off in the settings that made wonders of a difference!! I've not reinstalled Crysis yet I was getting about 25-40 fps on high with my old GTX 260 so I should be able to go Very High now


----------



## Section-9

*Bad Company 2*





































*MP
*


----------



## mllrkllr88

Dirt2 100% MAXED @ 1680X1050


----------



## mfb412

Who even uses the Z4? worst car in the game.
i've driven wheel barrows that handle better than that thing


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Who even uses the Z4? worst car in the game.
i've driven wheel barrows that handle better than that thing


agreed! I only used it for screen shots. I really only use the R4's for racing.


----------



## mfb412

I actually tend to stick with the Group N Impreza, i find it much better to drive than all other cars


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Who even uses the Z4? worst car in the game.
i've driven wheel barrows that handle better than that thing


Its only the trailblazer version that doesn't handle too well, as a rally car its great. However I use the RS200 for rallycross and the 350Z for trailblazer.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Its only the trailblazer version that doesn't handle too well, as a rally car its great. However I use the RS200 for rallycross and the 350Z for trailblazer.


Since you mentioned the RS200, I thought I would give it a try.... Its the game cheater car!!! This is my very first run with this car>>>>


----------



## kilrbe3




----------



## illidan

World Of Tanks


----------



## kimosabi

^^ My new time gobbler. Great game and it will be even greater when finished.


----------



## trivium nate

looking good!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

All the liveries are still works in progress -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CorporalAris

Erm, don't forget to put in the Game Titles.


----------



## Xealot

^^That is Need for Speed: Shift.

*Half-Life 2 (Cinematic Mod):*


----------



## Sunrex

Trine:


----------



## kilrbe3

Teddy Invasion!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

*Alien Swarm*




























*Trackmania*


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
*Half-Life 2 (Cinematic Mod):*

*snip*

that looks awesome








think i'll have to give that a try!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

WOooT awesome fight!!!



















Wait what??

OMG w t fudge bug!!!


----------



## SUPER PISSED




----------



## illidan

World Of Tanks
switched to russian tanks, now i'm on A-20 going towards T-44


----------



## rogueblade

How is world of tanks? Is it a lot of fun? How would one describe the gameplay? Is it an RTS?


----------



## illidan

it's more like fps/tps







but you need to plan strategy with other players in your team
not so much simulation, great fun for me


----------



## KG363

No Mafia II?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
No Mafia II?

Some Mafia II:


----------



## go4life

^ how did you get Mafia II?
Haven't been unlocked on steam yet at least :/


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Maybe not in Norway


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


^ how did you get Mafia II?
Haven't been unlocked on steam yet at least :/


It released in North America on the 24th. I believe the European release is the 27th.


----------



## illidan

and there are other ways


----------



## Faraz

LOVE the atmosphere and feel of this game!


----------



## Sunrex

I absolutely love this game. As always, 2k does not disappoint. I wish other games would have the same quality 2k games have. I swear, at least 75% of the games released since 2005 have been pure crap or lacking in detail.

2k does it right, I guess they care more about the games then the money.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Maybe not in Norway



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


It released in North America on the 24th. I believe the European release is the 27th.


I see, well its unlocked now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


and there are other ways










I actually like to support good games


----------



## mfb412

Well, is Mafia 2 as good as the first?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunrex* 
2k does it right, I guess they care more about the games then the money.

Hopefully it's more like 50-50 games to money, otherwise they wouldn't be around for much longer


----------



## Xealot

*Freespace 2 (FS2 Open):*




























*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl (Complete 2009):*


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Hellgate:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

oh lol

guess whos back


----------



## Fortunex

GRID:

















Crysis:


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Hellgate: 
*snip*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


oh lol

guess whos back


you know what $till? I actually miss our daily fighting we had before..
ahhh, good times hehehe...

cheers


----------



## sambaman009

pong


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Mashed46

It's my screen's taken by this pc but not with all parts in sign for example vga i don't have in any screen's i share .. it's a Ati 4850 but not bad .. let's share

Call of Duty 4 @ Liquid PC Lan Party ,
a moment of fun hehe


















GTA Underground , xunning car haha










GRID drift










GRID crash










Fuel










GTA IV explosion










More screenshots soon ...


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sambaman009* 
pong










You need to SLI so you can max that out.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
You need to SLI so you can max that out.

Not worth it until they finally fix the micro-stutter









Been waiting 35 years for a patch Atari, what the hell...


----------



## Hawk777th

Microstutter has been fixed long ago I have never seen it on my rig or any of my friends with sli ever.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Microstutter has been fixed long ago I have never seen it on my rig or any of my friends with sli ever.


You're right, I should've picked a more current problem for a joke about a 35 year old game.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## yellowtoblerone

aoc


----------



## linkin93

Some recent crysis scenes when I went through the game again:


----------



## SM0k3

One of my mine shelters in MineCraft, in the process of setting up more wheat farms and some piggy traps for food.


----------



## Radiix

Thief: Deadly Shadows


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Interesting...


----------



## loop0001

thief was a real fun game till i got creeped out by the monsters


----------



## mardon

I bought Theif not so long ago. Saw it wasn't in widescreen and forgot about it! I should dig it out and try and find a DL for the HD texture pack.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mardon*


I bought Theif not so long ago. Saw it wasn't in widescreen and forgot about it! I should dig it out and try and find a DL for the HD texture pack.


there's a texture pack for it?! gosh if you find it tell me!!!


----------



## MadCatMk2




----------



## loop0001

wth?!


----------



## mfb412

epileptic's nightmare ^


----------



## themadhatterxxx

^^ That game is called Rave Night Simulator. Just pop a few pills of ecstasy and it won't be so out there...


----------



## rogueblade

^ Wouldn't that enhance the experience x 9000


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


^ Wouldn't that enhance the experience x 9000


Oh! I never thought of it that way...


----------



## loop0001

as much of a hallucination as beat hazard is..


----------



## Term`

argh resize pics before uploading


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
there's a texture pack for it?! gosh if you find it tell me!!!

Texture Pack and Widescreen fix + tweaker.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Texture Pack and Widescreen fix + tweaker.

woo!! you're awesome man!


----------



## Section-9

*Bad Company 2 MP

Resized from original 1920x1080*


----------



## go4life

Hows your FPS Section9? (In Africa harbour and Laguna Presa).

Also you should overclock your 1090T, your bottlenecking your cards at that low speed!

cheers


----------



## Alwinp

Why the hell are people still using that ******ed imagehack website to host images. Every image loads up except that irritating website.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
snip

what game is that?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Why the hell are people still using that ******ed imagehack website to host images. Every image loads up except that irritating website.

picturepush pwns imageshack


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
what game is that?

polynomial

I took more screenshots but I'll be nice this time.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
polynomial

I took more screenshots but I'll be nice this time.

thanks


----------



## Xealot

*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*


Was gonna pick this up + the others on Steam so many times but, never pulled the trigger. How is it ? anyone play MP ?

I remember playing a demo on the PS3 when it first came out and, thought it was OK.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Was gonna pick this up + the others on Steam so many times but, never pulled the trigger. How is it ? anyone play MP ?

I remember playing a demo on the PS3 when it first came out and, thought it was OK.

I enjoyed the single player, and I couldn't figure out how to play MP on it. Tried it for like, 30 minutes, and just gave up. Haven't reinstalled it since.


----------



## dafour

Mafia 2 Physx goodness.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Was gonna pick this up + the others on Steam so many times but, never pulled the trigger. How is it ? anyone play MP ?

I remember playing a demo on the PS3 when it first came out and, thought it was OK.

I thought the SP was excellent, one of the better WW2 games. The ability to command separate squads on the fly worked incredibly well IMO.


----------



## Xealot

Yeah I thought the SP was great. I didn't even try the multiplayer though. I think I'll have to pick up the other games sometime. Maybe the Steam Christmas sale.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
I enjoyed the single player, and I couldn't figure out how to play MP on it. Tried it for like, 30 minutes, and just gave up. Haven't reinstalled it since.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
I thought the SP was excellent, one of the better WW2 games. The ability to command separate squads on the fly worked incredibly well IMO.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
Yeah I thought the SP was great. I didn't even try the multiplayer though. I think I'll have to pick up the other games sometime. Maybe the Steam Christmas sale.

Cool, cheers. I guess I'll pick it up for the SP. May wait till the next sale though an grab them all.


----------



## Abiosis

*Mass Effect 2 - Lair Of The Shadow Broker*


----------



## loop0001

that game looks so d**m good.. gonna have to get it soon


----------



## Tempest001

Some crysis and Crysis:Warhead screen shots... and 1 metro 2033 screenshot








Crysis:
























"DO NOT WANT!"
































Warhead:
























Metro2033:









That's all for now, folks!


----------



## Alatar

not a screenshot, but I did a quick video...


----------



## techjesse

Blur and Batman


----------



## Gabkicks

being a bad man in Mafia II


















Confirming KIA in arma II


----------



## techjesse

Blast'en em Yeah


----------



## headcracker

*

Edit: People please post the game names READ THE OP. I swear, so so so many people on this site can't read . Really annoying !!!*


----------



## Xealot

*Need for Speed: Shift*



















*Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter*


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Quadragon

Crysis (modded, realtime with HUD removed through console)





Crysis Warhead (a couple of mods)



Mirror's Edge



Anno 1701



Street Fighter IV


----------



## Wishmaker

Finished Witch Hunt, it was short and ...puzzling







. I played with a profile where Morrigan has the child and I killed Flemeth.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## skysoldier




----------



## NFL

*I've struck gold!!!*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skysoldier* 









fun game just to carpet bomb things.


----------



## Sha(R)pie

Cool shots in this thread. Guess I'll drop off some of my old Left 4 Dead screenshots (retouched in Photoshop, hope that's acceptable)


----------



## Milamber

That's amazing! I love the bottom one!


----------



## NCspecV81

Yeah the bottom picture of the hunter is very, verrrrrrrry nice.


----------



## Xealot

*Mass Effect 2 (Lair of the Shadow Broker):*


----------



## frickfrock999

Hey spec, join the club


----------



## Tunechi

*All Points Bulletin*
My enforcer '_Tune_' in front of my graffiti display point.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Doom 3, Crysis


----------



## nepas

Look who's driving!









I haz teh stig!


----------



## Hawk777th

The stig baby lol!


----------



## ljason8eg

Lil bit loose...


----------



## go4life

awww, ain't that cute? A OCN car


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## go4life

Impreza's are so nice!


----------



## EDARX9000

FFXI - Before I retired.










Aion - Before I retired.





































FFXIV Beta -










(Have many more available for XIV.)


----------



## Xealot

*Darksiders:*

Graphical options consist of resolution, brightness, and vsync.


----------



## Nightz2k

I know there's like a million crysis screens, but I'm posting from this laptop.









It actually plays just fine and no slowdowns. I play it with the overclocked feature, makes a difference.


----------



## Rebellion88

Always a nice feeling when your laptop plays Crysis well


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
Always a nice feeling when your laptop plays Crysis well









Definitely.







Playing GTA4 too.

Screens from GTA4. _Don't know what's up with some of the lines on the cars, it doesn't look that jagged in game at all_.


----------



## Rebellion88

What settings are you running GTA on, is AA on?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
What settings are you running GTA on, is AA on?

I don't even think I even have an AA option in GTA4, so most likely not.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Hawk777th

Just Cause 2. Made it smaller JPEG and was at 1920x1080.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clancy2k

Crysis graphics never get boring


----------



## JAM3S121

modern warfare 2
first game in about 3 months on my xbox predator missile > harrier > e-air drop playing demolition
forgive the cell phone picture!


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












i fudging hate valve for that. I lost soooo much stuff crafting. What a rip.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


i fudging hate valve for that. I lost soooo much stuff crafting. What a rip.


And so did a million other people. Never get optimistic. It is only bad for you

1: It ruins the mood if you don't win

2: It ruins the excitement if you DO win.

So. Remain REALISTIC.

You thought that you could've really gotten one? I didn't even try. I never play engi.. Not important to me. And I don't really care about e-peen....


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Xealot

*Arcania: Gothic 4 Demo:*


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 
*Darksiders:*

Graphical options consist of resolution, brightness, and vsync.











This game looks sick..reminds me of God of War. Def going to pick this up..thanks for the screens


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebellion88* 
What settings are you running GTA on, is AA on?

You can't even force AA on with either nvidia or ati with IV sadly


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## go4life

^ And this is what game?


----------



## Unstableiser

I don't know I can't even see the picture.


----------



## De-Zant

Mount & blade

Possibly M & B warband


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh, wait yes it is Mount & Blade. Silly Peerblock.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


You can't even force AA on with either nvidia or ati with IV sadly










But there are other options...

You can use the ENB series or if you have Nvid you can create a custom res and downsize it


----------



## Mebby

World Of Tanks

Ignore the FPS, it seemed to tank when I took the screenys. Normally average about 50fps.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Radiix

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## headcracker

This mod is Epic. If you like TLS this mod will blow you away. Epic with 5 players online.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

looks really nice. Other than multiplayer the whole series from 2 and on was crap. I gave my friend at relic who worked on the game so much crap for it.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


looks really nice. Other than multiplayer the whole series from 2 and on was crap. I gave my friend at relic who worked on the game so much crap for it.


Been playing online with DOW since DOW Orignal + all expansions, now DOW 2 + Expansions online. I just love the games, Orignal was better than DOW 2 though an took me a long time to accept DOW 2 but, love it now an don't even play Dark Crusade much now.


----------



## Tatakai All

Still loving this game!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


This mod is Epic. If you like TLS this mod will blow you away. Epic with 5 players online.


What is the actual name of the mod? I can't find it under "DoW 2 killteam mod"


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum*


What is the actual name of the mod? I can't find it under "DoW 2 killteam mod"


Killteam

If you wanna play just add me up. Also don't forget to join the Steam Group for it too.


----------



## Unstableiser

@Radiix That looks so much like Oblivion!


----------



## kimosabi

Take that you bad B-17 you!


----------



## SM0k3

Recently started playing Fallout 3 again with the FWE mod & various of companions & hideouts. Here's a shot with the "Jessica companion mod"


----------



## NFL




----------



## Abiosis

*Dead Rising 2*


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Xealot

*Dragon Age: Origins (Witch Hunt DLC):*



















*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl (Complete 2009 Mod):*


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## kimosabi

ArmAII?^^


----------



## dakpyro525

Yup arma 2 Operation arrowhead


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Anth0789

Scout was hanging from here!


----------



## tucker933




----------



## rogueblade

I really don't find that funny.....I'd punch you in real life


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
I really don't find that funny.....I'd punch you in real life

I LOL'd.


----------



## Alba




----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rogueblade* 
I really don't find that funny.....I'd punch you in real life

Haha, priceless.


----------



## headcracker

*Killteam Mod*


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
And so did a million other people. Never get optimistic. It is only bad for you

1: It ruins the mood if you don't win

2: It ruins the excitement if you DO win.

So. Remain REALISTIC.

You thought that you could've really gotten one? I didn't even try. I never play engi.. Not important to me. And I don't really care about e-peen....

Man you really do post some utter jive !


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## c0nnection




----------



## yellowtoblerone

That looks ****ing amazing.


----------



## MakubeX

c0nnection, I would recommend removing the spoiler you got in there.


----------



## BillOhio

Just Cause 2:


----------



## AK-47

My lvl 80 Hunter

















My lvl 70 rogue back in bc









leveling my rogue lol. Leveling gets quite boring


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Moscow Racer, check out the paint job


----------



## Unknownm

this is what happens when you run 480p on a 480i CRT :O Running GT4 for PS2 (component cables)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mass Effect 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## headcracker




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Man you really do post some utter jive !










Sorry for the Engrish but what is "Utter jive"?


----------



## De-Zant

Someone told me that I should try Wolfenstain: Enemy territory

This was the result. I have a headache now....


----------



## Xealot

*Borderlands (Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLC):*


























*Dawn of War:*










Dreadnoughts ftw!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xealot* 

*Dawn of War:*










Dreadnoughts ftw!

WaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Xealot

That is a lot of dakka.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


That is a lot of dakka.


Yeah was 3v3 Ork Vs Eldar, on QS. . . was insane lol ^^


----------



## De-Zant

Got the game today... Decided to play some singleplayer after playing some multiplayer....

I took pictures of SP. MP was too fast paced to start pressing F10 all the time...

PS: Photobucket resized them from 1920x1080 to 1024x576...












































































































*FUN FACT: I used 250mb of space on photobuckets servers in order to create this post.







.....*


----------



## NFL

*Just Cause 2*






















*NBA 2K11*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AIpha




----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 









How are you enjoying NBA 2k11? How does it compare to 2k10?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Got the game today... Decided to play some singleplayer after playing some multiplayer....

I took pictures of SP. MP was too fast paced to start pressing F10 all the time...

*(removed the images from my response to avoid totally spamming this page with quoted pics)*

*FUN FACT: I used 250mb of space on photobuckets servers in order to create this post.







.....*


Good pics...but you know, I have something odd to say. I was in the military until a few years ago, and I totally recognize the room in the 2nd pic.
























I wonder where the designers got the idea for it...?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThumperSD* 
How are you enjoying NBA 2k11? How does it compare to 2k10?

2k11 feels more fluid than 2k10. CPU controlled defense works better, whether it be with your team or against. Still getting used to the offense though. It also runs better on my laptop than 2k10 did. However, 2k11 is prone to random stuttering but that may just be me.

Overall, a much better game.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*


Good pics...but you know, I have something odd to say. I was in the military until a few years ago, and I totally recognize the room in the 2nd pic.
























I wonder where the designers got the idea for it...?


Lol... That's the TV Broadcast Building level. And that wouldn't surprise me, the makers of CoD4 used real places for their game.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Lol... That's the TV Broadcast Building level. And that wouldn't surprise me, the makers of CoD4 used real places for their game.


I didn't know that... Nice... But that level was one of that really pi55ed me off... I was all out of ammo and was forced to use the pistol and rush to a mob of up to 10 soldiers and try it like 20 times before I got it right...

I usually hate linear FPS single players, but this one really sucked me in









I haven't finished HL2 because it's so boring.... It's linear, just repeats itself...
I'm about in the middle of EP1

I don't know why this one has a bigger appeal.... Usually the only singleplayer games that I play are sorta RPG, like ME2 and 1, and oblivion.... And sand box like JC2....

But as I said, I could only take pictures of singleplayer. Multiplayer was too fast paced to take pictures of. Fraps default SS button is F10, which is way too far from the WASD. I played at night, so I didn't see my keyboard. And no, I don't want a backlit one. I prefer having a mechanical to a backlit







....


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


2k11 feels more fluid than 2k10. CPU controlled defense works better, whether it be with your team or against. Still getting used to the offense though. It also runs better on my laptop than 2k10 did. However, 2k11 is prone to random stuttering but that may just be me.

Overall, a much better game.


I read that it's the most realistic basketball game yet. Ive never really played any bball games though but think I will have to get 2k11. Shouldnt be that hard for me to pick up.

Having MJ in the game is a big bonus too


----------



## Anth0789

MOH:


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


I read that it's the most realistic basketball game yet. Ive never really played any bball games though but think I will have to get 2k11. Shouldnt be that hard for me to pick up.

Having MJ in the game is a big bonus too


Having MJ in and of itself makes it one of the greatest NBA games to date.


----------



## Alatar

E: I just recently played lots and lots of dirt 2 again because I thought I could use my steering wheel with it and it was awesome


----------



## mfb412

Blegh.
Never touch the 350Z again, the Group N subaru impreza and the Evo handle much better, no matter what the stats say


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Blegh.
Never touch the 350Z again, the Group N subaru impreza and the Evo handle much better, no matter what the stats say










350Z sounds great though









@ Anth0789

MoH singleplayer any good?


----------



## headcracker

350z is one of the best cars in the game (for rallying mostly). Nearly everyone online uses it for a reason


----------



## KG363

those BBC2 pics look great.

I didn't know that they made the sports games for pc. if i bought them, i'd buy them for xbox anyway


----------



## Alatar

Epic jump


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
350z is one of the best cars in the game (for rallying mostly). Nearly everyone online uses it for a reason









And it's also why when i used to play online i always beat everyone who used it with a Subaru Impreza Group N


----------



## Xealot

Playing around with some Stargate, Star Wars, and Star Trek mods for Sins of a Solar Empire:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Massive winnnnnnnn


----------



## Quadragon




----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


And it's also why when i used to play online i always beat everyone who used it with a Subaru Impreza Group N










This is the internet and the perfect thread. PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


This is the internet and the perfect thread. PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN










i lost the hard drive i had the game and screenies on







(stupid samsung 500 GB gave out on me about 2 months ago)


----------



## MakubeX

How the Boomer won the dance-off:


----------



## illidan

World of Tanks and my T-44 with 122mm (i play with 100mm faster reload)


----------



## Dirtyworks

Though my team lost, I still think I did pretty well- I was pretty much the only decent player on my team. We were just edging the other team, winning by 1 round as the game advanced. Then after the 7th round I think I started getting sloppy & couldn't carry anymore.
The game was Search and Destroy. In this game, Combat Arms, Alpha plants.

I'm -BL1ZZ4RD- in the screenie, btw.


----------



## Abiosis

*Medal of Honor*


----------



## Gabkicks




----------



## Unstableiser

Funny, I was just about to post some Sins pics! Finally got the courage to play on normal







Doing really well! These starbases are amazing!


----------



## Nightz2k

Playing the first Jordan challenge in NBA 2k11. I forgot about the assists to meet the requirement.







(Was 2 assists short!) I did win in OT though.













































Actually plays good on the laptop.








_(OCN dumbed my images down a bit, it looks a lot better than that!)_


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Playing the first Jordan challenge in NBA 2k11. I forgot about the assists to meet the requirement.







(Was 2 assists short!) I did win in OT though.













































Actually plays good on the laptop.








_(OCN dumbed my images down a bit, it looks a lot better than that!)_


Are you playing with a 360 controller?


----------



## gerickjohn

Some Pics of Stalker Call of Pripyat and also a Few Screenshots of its Dynamic Weather and Amazing Scenery.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Are you playing with a 360 controller?


Nope, never had one. Still using my old Logitech Gamepad. It's the same setup as a PS2 controller.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

So this is my little lady in New Vegas, just turned level 5 after murdering all of the people in Primm. Yeah... she kinda lost herself for a minute there and now most recap. First I shot the old man in the face, then when everyone rushed the room i slipped out, tossed a bunch of dynamite in and then blasted a flamer into the room. after looting the carnage, i decided to take a sit on the stool.


----------



## headcracker

All games played on PC using Dolphin.


----------



## l337sft

It made me chuckle. Awesome game btw, for those of you who havent played it, go buy it and play it.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337sft* 
It made me chuckle. Awesome game btw, for those of you who havent played it, go buy it and play it.

Yeah, other than the driving, (which i didnt mind *too* (just a little) much).


----------



## Alatar

couldn't find the thread for posting videos of your games so I thought a small video over here wouldn't hurt









  
 



  



 
oh and don't mind the voice that's my friend


----------



## KG363

lol that's weird

and here's the video thread

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/59...es-thread.html


----------



## ThumperSD

I dont usually like music games but Audiosurf rocks


----------



## go4life

oooh Justice <3


----------



## adalon




----------



## dracotonisamond

just fired up the new Cities XL 2011. 
it reminds me of my middle school days when i would do nothing but play sim city until dinner time


















i would definitely recommend this title to anyone who has memories of any sim city game. its great fun.


----------



## Unstableiser

AN odld ss from NTW, I enjoyed this battle, especially as my fronts were quite widely seperated and at a point I was tested but in the end i didnt need to use the old guard ^^


----------



## Abiosis

*Fallout: New Vegas*

_Just started it out today...better than I expected~_


----------



## Quadragon




----------



## ljason8eg

It's here!!! <3


----------



## Xraven771

Fallout New Vegas 
Just started playing .. only about 30min into the game


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## ljason8eg

Couple more of the FW31.


----------



## headcracker

*Anti Grav nades <3*




*Just started playing KF. Really like it.*


----------



## Section-9

*Fallout: New Vegas*


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


*snip*


WoW looks so lame that its sad!


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


All games played on PC using Dolphin.








do you play with a controller? if so, which one?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


WoW looks so lame that its sad!



LOL dood what's wrong with you. You know it's old.















Another quest breaking bug


----------



## Alatar




----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*












I ROFL'd so freaking hard.... well not really. But I lol'd IRL. That rarely happens...


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


WoW looks so lame that its sad!


show me another game that has 12 million players


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


WoW looks so lame that its sad!


Its using a 5-6 year old engine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


show me another game that has 12 million players


No. Wow has 12 million registerred users, that is not to say all of those still play..


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


show me another game that has 12 million players


Solitaire









================

Anyway, I had a game of Borderlands last night. I was in my mate's game, thus all the weak enemies:









The red car there was stuck (I may of rammed it while "DRW81" was having a smoke *whistles*).


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnAimed*


Its using a 5-6 year old engine

No. Wow has 12 million registerred users, that is not to say all of those still play..


you have clearly never played it before, in one city alone there were 7 million players that's just 1 city


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


you have clearly never played it before, in one city alone there were 7 million players that's just 1 city


I have played wow for years.. And you said 12 millions players not 7 million..


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UnAimed*


I have played wow for years.. And you said 12 millions players not 7 million..


well im sure not all play in 1 city that would be ******ed


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadenx2* 
do you play with a controller? if so, which one?

I use my Wii Mote for Wii games and x360 controller for Gamecube games.

(Also best not to quote the screens too)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
show me another game that has 12 million players

Just because a lot of people play doesn't mean the game is any good.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Just because a lot of people play doesn't mean the game is any good.

It kind of does. Just because you don't like it you think it's not good. 12 million people playing it kind of makes it fact that the game is good.

I can't stand it myself or any MMO for that matter they all suck IMO but, thats just my opinion. My opinion is not fact.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


It kind of does. Just because you don't like it you think it's not good. 12 million people playing it kind of makes it fact that the game is good.

I can't stand it myself or any MMO for that matter they all suck IMO but, thats just my opinion. My opinion is not fact.


A whole lot of people use iTunes...its not good. A lot of people swear by Logitech speakers, those aren't any good either. Some people spend $100 on a $5 keyboard with lights and a few extra keys...see where I'm going here?

You can do the same with games too. MW2 is about as generic and dull as they come yet its hugely popular.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

main point is correlation do not mean causation. Just cus a game is popular doesn't make it good.


----------



## Rebellion88

I think there is a lack of good storylines these days just more of a whoah the graphics are amazing factor.


----------



## Gumpy Joe

F1 2010:




Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2:


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*


I think there is a lack of good storylines these days just more of a whoah the graphics are amazing factor.


That's what appeals to mainstream gamers. Don't get me wrong I love beautiful graphics but the actually gameplay is what im all about.


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Abiosis

Fallout: New Vegas (Modded)


----------



## nitesoul

just a few of the games i've played/playing, the only ones that i could find on my hdd:
all these with my old 3850
*GRID:*
















*Halo CE, custom editon: zelda map*








*Mirrors edge, played with 3850, loved the colors and environment of this game:*
























*World of Warcraft :*
























*Perfect World:*








*Silkroad had tons more, cant find them:*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Singularity



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Section-9

*Fallout: New Vegas
*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tucker933*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


A whole lot of people use iTunes...its not good. A lot of people swear by Logitech speakers, those aren't any good either. Some people spend $100 on a $5 keyboard with lights and a few extra keys...*see where I'm going here?
*
You can do the same with games too. MW2 is about as generic and dull as they come yet its hugely popular.


No, not really !

12 million people pay for itunes ? I have logitech speakers and _I_ think their good. I also have a keyboard with "lights" and that too is good. My cousin has MW2 and he thinks it is awesome!

With most things stats = facts. Stats, 12 million think WoW is good. A few think it sucks including you (and me) and that's just your (our) opinion. You thinking the game sucks does not make it true. 12 million playing + paying a fee every month to play. It is simply dumb to argue that that game sucks.


----------



## Fortunex

12 million people PLAY WoW. Doesn't mean they all think it's good. I think League of Legends is bad, but my friends play it and it's fun when I play with them, so I play it.

Whether or not a game is good is completely up to the individual. You can't say a game is good based on anything, except your own opinion. Most people think the game is bad, or not worth the money.


----------



## sendblink23

New Super Mario Bros Wii









Was bored playing it on Ubuntu 10.10 on the wii emu... I love to see this start screen of the game







Just took the screenshot for fun to add one of my favorite games to this thread. Who ever asks yes it runs at 60fps.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


No, not really !

12 million people pay for itunes ? I have logitech speakers and _I_ think their good. I also have a keyboard with "lights" and that too is good. My cousin has MW2 and he thinks it is awesome!


Still doesn't mean they are good for everyone though. Same goes for WoW - even though all those people like it it doesn't mean its a good game. They like it and to them it is good, however I'd rather sell my PC and stab forks in my eyes than play it.

If you want to say its the best then there needs to be a reason for it rather than just the amount of people that play it. For example if I argue that iRacing is the best racing sim I can back that up with facts. To argue that WoW is the best game of its type then you would also need to do the same. Just saying its 'good' because its the most popular means absolutely nothing.


----------



## KG363

^^

He has more reps than all of you so he is right


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis - 'Lost' map*










*Metro 2033*


----------



## MarsX2

Crysis, Metro 2033, & Mafia II


----------



## Xealot

*Fallout: New Vegas:*




























*Aliens vs. Predator:*



















*Shank:*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Still doesn't mean they are good for everyone though. Same goes for WoW - even though all those people like it it doesn't mean its a good game. They like it and to them it is good, *however I'd rather sell my PC and stab forks in my eyes than play it.*

If you want to say its the best then there needs to be a reason for it rather than just the amount of people that play it. For example if I argue that iRacing is the best racing sim I can back that up with facts. To argue that WoW is the best game of its type then you would also need to do the same. Just saying its 'good' because its the most popular means absolutely nothing.

Me too on that one.

I never said it was the best, as for the best of it type I have no idea MMO's are not my thing at all. But just the fact so many play it surely it must be good on some level. You don't see that many people playing any other game after all.

As for iRacing, I do like sim racers GTR2 / LFS etc etc etc. I'd like to give it a shot but just like MMO's *I AM NOT* paying monthly to play _any_ game! Its absurd if you ask me.

In the end its all just a matter of opinion though. You say its bad someone else says its good. Who's to say who is right anyway.

Edit: @ Xealot, how is Shank? Is it worth it? Looks cool!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
As for iRacing, I do like sim racers GTR2 / LFS etc etc etc. I'd like to give it a shot but just like MMO's *I AM NOT* paying monthly to play _any_ game! Its absurd if you ask me.

http://www.iracing.com/grand-prix-racing/

OR

Just sign up and use the promo code PR-INRACING. One month for $5.

For the record I thought pay to play games were absurd too, until I tried iRacing for a month. I have a feeling if you did try, you wouldn't go back to GTR or LFS.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
http://www.iracing.com/grand-prix-racing/

OR

Just sign up and use the promo code PR-INRACING. One month for $5.

For the record I thought pay to play games were absurd too, until I tried iRacing for a month. I have a feeling if you did try, you wouldn't go back to GTR or LFS.

Can I try out the F1 racing for that month? Video on Home page looks good.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Can I try out the F1 racing for that month? Video on Home page looks good.

You'd have to buy the F1 and the tracks since they don't come with the base content. If you want to try the F1, I'd go for that $35 deal.

The F1 car is extremely well done IMO. Most fun I've had in a video game in a long, long time.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Decided to play through Batman: Arkham Asylum again over the weekend.
Having not played the game since it's release, I forgot how brilliant the game actually was.


















































































Can't wait for Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## WIGILOCO

^^ Yeah it is. Just played the demo today and fell in love. So amazing graphics and gameplay. Need to buy that game


----------



## De-Zant

*JUST CAUSE 2*










Man I just love Just cause 2...... I only wish that it didn't only run at 16FPS most of the time....


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


*JUST CAUSE 2*










Man I just love Just cause 2...... I only wish that it didn't only run at 16FPS most of the time....










Well that game is pretty GPU intensive(when I was single 5770, I ran that game on some mixed settings - some high/max/medium to get good avg fps)... then I upgraded with a 2nd 5770 and I was flying at max settings 60fps+(plays nicely with Vsync on). JC2 is awesome, so much stuff to do & exploring in it.

Also not sure.. but I think upgrading or overclocking your cpu between 3.4 - 4ghz.. it will help as well on getting more fps on this game(as well for every other game).


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Well that game is pretty GPU intensive(when I was single 5770, I ran that game on some mixed settings - some high/max/medium to get good avg fps)... then I upgraded with a 2nd 5770 and I was flying at max settings 60fps+(plays nicely with Vsync on). JC2 is awesome, so much stuff to do & exploring in it.

Also not sure.. but I think upgrading or overclocking your cpu between 3.4 - 4ghz.. it will help as well on getting more fps on this game(as well for every other game).


None of that is possible without spending nearly 450â‚¬ for components, not even the overclock, this used to be a HP


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


...

Edit: @ Xealot, how is Shank? Is it worth it? Looks cool!


I've only played the first level so far but I'm liking it, especially the art style. I've read that it is fairly short. But that might be a good thing because I could see it getting a bit repetitive.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Man I just love Just cause 2...... I only wish that it didn't only run at 16FPS most of the time

If you are using that CPU(AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800) and gaming at 1920 resolution, you are going to get 16fps. Try lowing the resolution to 1280x1024( really no different in Quality compared to 1920, so don't believe otherwise ).
Also you could also upgrade your Dual core to at least
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116348

Anyways, Hellgate DX10 & DX9 Screens. DX9 runs over 60-100fps at times, dx10 drops to 30-50, which is playable.

DirectX10 Max w/full AA


















DirectX9 Max w/full AA


----------



## Drumheros

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 



























Whats with the 3 Nyxes in the background? Cap ops?


----------



## Section-9

*Fallout: New Vegas*


----------



## sendblink23

*GTA IV*
Just chilling driving...








Holy Crap!!!








=P


----------



## yellowtoblerone

WOW that NV looks good


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


If you are using that CPU(AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800) and gaming at 1920 resolution, you are going to get 16fps. Try lowing the resolution to 1280x1024( really no different in Quality compared to 1920, so don't believe otherwise ). 
Also you could also upgrade your Dual core to at least 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116348


Actually. I am running at 1400x1050. I won't lower it after that. Why? Because it won't get you more performance. My CPU just simply can't run the game AT ANY RESOLUTION more than 13-25 FPS....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Lol please...stop your trolling.

Running an LCD monitor on anything lower than its native resolution is going to look like crap.


Actually, I use 1:1 scaling, so the image doesn't stretch. If I go 1680x1050, it will be a 16:10 22" inch screen. It's not distorted or stretched across multiple pixels like the natural option... It looks like it was in a window, expect that it doesn't have borders like that, only black bars around the screen area....


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drumheros*


Whats with the 3 Nyxes in the background? Cap ops?


----------



## Alatar




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Actually. I am running at 1400x1050. I won't lower it after that. Why? Because it won't get you more performance. My CPU just simply can't run the game AT ANY RESOLUTION more than 13-25 FPS....


Yea i guess just a simple upgrade will solve the problem. Just grab a cheap newegg combo deal, cpu and mb. I mention intel, because imo intel dual core performance is way better over amd. If you do go amd, might as well go quad, because you can find a decent quad core at a cheap price from amd.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Yea i guess just a simple upgrade will solve the problem. Just grab a cheap newegg combo deal, cpu and mb. I mention intel, because imo intel dual core performance is way better over amd. If you do go amd, might as well go quad, because you can find a decent quad core at a cheap price from amd.


Well... Lets start here.

I have an upgraded HP. Got that?

Now. HP has designed the computer specifically to PREVENT upgrading.

If I get a new CPU, I need a new mobo. If I get a new mobo, I need a new windows because this version of windows only works on this mobo. 
If I get a new mobo, I need a new case, because the HP one is hard to modify enough to fit a mobo in there.

If I get a new CPU, a PSU upgrade might be a good thing..

All in all, 430â‚¬ minimum... So yeah... Uhh... Not gonna do that. Saving up for bulldozer + 6970









PS: Newegg doesn't ship outside north america AFAIK







... Might wanna remember that the next time you recommend it to someone who doesn't live where you live.







...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 









Oh boy, I've got 300 logged hours on Trackmania United Forever and 172 hours on Trackmania Nations. Nice to see some other players.


----------



## dracotonisamond

minecraft shots.

heres my castle ive been working on tonight.









heres the little village my buds did.









and heres the overshot of the private server i run.









fun game, id recommend it to anyone.


----------



## De-Zant

JUST CAUSE 2 doesn't need eyefinity for multi-display support. Check it out folks....

3200x1080 - the 55 pixels of the bottom on the right - the 30 pixels of taskbar on the left = Still heck of an experience.









Just extend the window like it was a browser, like firefox










AWESOME









And even better? My FPS won't change going from 1024x768 to 3200x1080.... It just stays at the 18FPS average. That is because my CPU can't push more frames per second..


----------



## Mwarren

Those graphics are amazing.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


JUST CAUSE 2 doesn't need eyefinity for multi-display support. Check it out folks....

3200x1080 - the 55 pixels of the bottom on the right - the 30 pixels of taskbar on the left = Still heck of an experience.









Just extend the window like it was a browser, like firefox

AWESOME









And even better? My FPS won't change going from 1024x768 to 3200x1080.... It just stays at the 18FPS average. That is because my CPU can't push more frames per second..



























































Yup, you can do that with every game that has windowed mode







... but if you were a crossfireX user it would be 100% pointless LOL


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Yup, you can do that with every game that has windowed mode







... but if you were a crossfireX user it would be 100% pointless LOL


No I can't. I tried it in source games. They crash with windowed mode with a resolution bigger than the screens. And you can't resize the window..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


No I can't. I tried it in source games. They crash with windowed mode with a resolution bigger than the screens. And you can't resize the window..


sorry but I've done it with tons of games so the correction would be maybe its not all games... why are you mentioning about resize windows.. Did I say anything about resizing windows? *NO* so please take your extra crap else where.. no need of mentioning something I did not mention at you.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


sorry but I've done it with tons of games so the correction would be maybe its not all games... why are you mentioning about resize windows.. Did I say anything about resizing windows? *NO* so please take your extra crap else where.. no need of mentioning something I did not mention at you.


Why are you mad?

I said resizing the window because for me, it is the only way to extend the games window outside of the single screen. You can't just select the resolution from the options.... You have to resize the window... AFAIK

And if you launch a source game at a resolution higher than the screens, it crashes. That's why I babbled about resizing the windows....

It's simple....

Now... Can you stop with the hateful attitude?

Cheers.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Abiosis

*Fallout III*

_Can't believe I missed out when it releases...

grabbed my own copy (Game of the Year Edition) after "NV" ....

great Fallout RPG series Obviously~_


----------



## mfb412

Loving Fallout 3 as well, even though i barely have time to play it.
Such a massive time sink, especially when you realize you forgot to bring something/someone on a quest and have to walk for another 5 minutes >_> (big trouble in big town, near the start, i forgot red at the police HQ)


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1




FO3 is a great game, and a looong game!


----------



## Raedwulf

I used to think Ghost recon looked amazing


----------



## dgtlaser

Been playing the CoD4 campaign again, sure is amazing







.


----------



## curly haired boy

mass effect 2: lair of the shadow broker:


----------



## Alatar

trolololololololol


----------



## dafour

Settlers 7


----------



## Fatalizzzee

Only one I have currently, guess I will have to take some more.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## eno439

what armor and weapons are you using?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eno439*


what armor and weapons are you using?


Second screenshot, *weapon* is an LR-300 from this mod:

Armory of Xzax - M16 Etc - http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=35147

The rest of the weapons are all found in vanilla game.

My *armor* is a mixture of pieces from these 3 mods below:

Dragonskin Tactical Outfits - http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=36152

Desert Armor - http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=35176

Advanced Recon Armor - Stealth and Nightvision - http://www.newvegasnexus.com/downloa...e.php?id=34683


----------



## headcracker

Loving the new patch, I used to get like 35FPS 2xMSAA now i get a constant 55+ maxed with 8xMSAA


----------



## mfb412

is F1 2010 worth getting for a hardcore simfreak?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is F1 2010 worth getting for a hardcore simfreak?

Most hardcore sim racers don't like it, but I love the game (I'm a harcore F1 fan though too lulz). I like my sims racers too.

Also most say it handles like crap, but IMO it's perfect and I play it with a wheel aswell. I'd say if you liked Grid you'll like this also.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is F1 2010 worth getting for a hardcore simfreak?

No, it is in no way a sim. Codemasters is just milking the F1 name to get sales.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
No, it is in no way a sim. Codemasters is just milking the F1 name to get sales.

Still a good game if you take it for what it is, and not to expect a hardcore F1 sim. (my judgement maybe clouded by been an F1 fan but I still think its a good game)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Still a good game if you take it for what it is, and not to expect a hardcore F1 sim. (my judgement maybe clouded by been an F1 fan but I still think its a good game)

I'd consider myself an F1 fan too, but the cars just don't drive right. They understeer so much its just not that fun or believable. Driving the FW31 in iRacing (yeah not the fairest comparison) makes the cars in F1 2010 feel like you're driving a tank.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is F1 2010 worth getting for a hardcore simfreak?

One word NO!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
is F1 2010 worth getting for a hardcore simfreak?

Not even slightly worth it. If you like sim racing it'll just annoy you.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 









trolololololololol

People like you are the ones that makes me completely rage over how you ruin the gameplay and make me want to throw my computer out of the window and then take a piss on it.

Also you guys are unbelievable unskilled.

Nothing personal


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
People like you are the ones that makes me completely rage over how you ruin the gameplay and make me want to throw my computer out of the window and then take a piss on it.

Also you guys are unbelievable unskilled.

Nothing personal
















haven't played BC2 online because of my rig. Does that mean that alatar used the rocket launcher to gain kills?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
haven't played BC2 online because of my rig. Does that mean that alatar used the rocket launcher to gain kills?

That's correct, its for Tanks and Heli's not infantry.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


haven't played BC2 online because of my rig. Does that mean that alatar used the rocket launcher to gain kills?


yes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


That's correct, its for Tanks and Heli's not infantry.


I know, and I don't normally do that. I just wanted ~ 20 kills so I could get the plat star. And some people on the server were already raging at me hence the "trolololol" part.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I know, and I don't normally do that. I just wanted ~ 20 kills so I could get the plat star. And some people on the server were already raging at me hence the "trolololol" part.


Ah I see, well thats ok I guess. But im just so sick and tired of the noobtards than completely destroy my best Arica rounds with a CG


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

CoD: Black Ops


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## AIpha

Black Ops


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


CoD: Black Ops










Why is he holding the gun like that and why does it look like leather?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Why is he holding the gun like that and why does it look like leather?


Why does the gun look like leather? I have no clue, lol. He is holding it like that because I have a grip attachment on it. Very little recoil with the grip.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The grip is for auto, you usually never see it on that classic gun.

But my god the outdated graphics.. Some game makers need to get a clue.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Raven Shield


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Raven Shield











I played that when I was waay younger, I thought the graphics were so lifelike


----------



## gerardfraser

LOL I made a Canadian ferrari today


----------



## Savag3

Vindictus, new MMO. Loving it so far!


----------



## Raedwulf

Holy crap, is that f1 2010? That looks so good


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I played that when I was waay younger, I thought the graphics were so lifelike

The sound is still more lifelike than most if not all video games.


----------



## Hawk777th

F1 2010 sucks. Its like grid with F1 cars looks good sucks to play!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* 
F1 2010 sucks. Its like grid with F1 cars looks good sucks to play!

Grid was awesome. F1 2010 is too







one of my favourite games of the year so far!




This game was just a noob bash lol







never fun to win so easy


----------



## kimosabi

Bastard is trailing me.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raedwulf* 
Holy crap, is that f1 2010? That looks so good

Yes its F1 2010 in game shots.The game is pure fun for me and you can make like TOD in crysis for the game by adjusting settings.


----------



## jadenx2

started a mage in Dragon Age Origins, put in lots of hours in my rogue already so wanted to start fresh. heres a screenie from a pretty good scene.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadenx2* 
started a mage in Dragon Age Origins, put in lots of hours in my rogue already so wanted to start fresh. heres a screenie from a pretty good scene.

I just bought this game about a week ago, but I was kind of underwhelmed by the game. I bought it expecting a medievel Mass Effect 2 of sorts, but it's not even close to the same style. Is this game worth putting time into? I turned it on for about an hour and I really didn't know what to think to be honest. I expected better character graphics and voice acting I think though. It got great reviews, but some first hand feedback would be nice.


----------



## Quadragon

Bounty Arms:





Crysis:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Raven Shield. I can't believe there are still people playing multiplayer.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I just bought this game about a week ago, but I was kind of underwhelmed by the game. I bought it expecting a medievel Mass Effect 2 of sorts, but it's not even close to the same style. Is this game worth putting time into? I turned it on for about an hour and I really didn't know what to think to be honest. I expected better character graphics and voice acting I think though. It got great reviews, but some first hand feedback would be nice.


well i guess it isn't for everyone. mass effect 2 was more of a run-and-gun style. dragon age is alot more strategy involved that requires patience. the game does start out pretty slow though. my honest opinion, its a wonderful game. ive sunk over a hundred hours into one character.


----------



## jadenx2

playing a sniper mission in Arma 2 Arrowhead


















edit:: why is it that my resolution is 19x10 but my screenshots are lower reso. ?


----------



## Raedwulf

I tried ARMA 2 because I was a big fan of Operation Flashpoint(the first one)......and man.....it feels so difficult compared to everything else I play..I gave up on it


----------



## jadenx2

Heh yeah it definitely is hard, but I can't get enough of the sand box realism, I love it too much


----------



## Hawk777th

That mission is so epic! Still haven't beaten it gotten to within like 50m of the pickup and get pinned down.


----------



## decyx




----------



## Abiosis

*Fallout 3*

_Just can't let go...

totally goin' crazy on "Fallout" past 2 weeks... [email protected] ~_










































































































































































*Fallout: New Vegas *


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Can anyone guess what this game is (without cheating)?


----------



## Fusion Racing




----------



## KG363

@ Abiosis

What mods are you using? I've gotten back into fallout 3 recently


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Can anyone guess what this game is (without cheating)?


Divinity 2?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


Divinity 2?










Nope, if you click on view image it will tell you in the url (game isn't out till January though







).


----------



## Hawk777th

Two Worlds.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## ljason8eg

Monday night GSR league action.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## headcracker

*Big Head Mode*


This game runs smooth as butter on my PC. Really fun game too!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadenx2* 
edit:: why is it that my resolution is 19x10 but my screenshots are lower reso. ?

Tinypic resizes pics, use picturepush! Best site







(also free to have account there).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *decyx* 









What game is this? looks fun!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 

What game is this? looks fun!

Fallout: New Vegas I believe.


----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Fallout: New Vegas I believe.

You're correct sir, I believe thats the crucifixion at Nipton.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quadragon* 
Bounty Arms:





I just played the demo for this and it's pretty cool. I've been waiting for a side scroller like this to come along.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


@ Abiosis

What mods are you using? I've gotten back into fallout 3 recently


_Hi,

I used "Fallout mod manager" ,"ArchiveInvalidation Invalidated" ,"FO3Edit" & "FOSE" to manage the Modding jobs ~ (over 80 mods in my profile)

(Mixed)mainly used:

1, NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 
2, DIMONIZED TYPE3
3, Marts Mutant Mod - RC 61
4, Weapon Mod Kits
5, Fallout 3 Project Beauty HD
6, EVE - Energy Visuals Enhanced
7, FOOK2 RC v1-1 Beta 2
8, Fellout

just need a bit tweaks to get them play well together...

it'll be whole lot different to enjoy the game...

hope it helps

~Peace~_


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## loop0001

looks freaking sweet!


----------



## sugiik

anyway what to use to capture the screen shot ?

fraps ?


----------



## go4life

^yeah fraps


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












Looks just like the old Hot Pursuit. Might have to check it out. Looks like it's as much about the scenery as the original. I used to love throwing on some tunes and just casually blasting through the beautiful tracks.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*












What game is that?


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Savag3

Quote:



What game is that?


I was wondering this myself. I've been thinking about picking up a racing game, and the graphics on this look sick.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


I was wondering this myself. I've been thinking about picking up a racing game, and the graphics on this look sick.


That's the latest super arcade Hot Pursuit 2...
Your eyes might look at it and like it but your brain and hands wont.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


That's the latest super arcade Hot Pursuit 2...
Your eyes might look at it and like it but your brain and hands wont.


Haha not exactly sure what that means? Not a good game?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


Haha not exactly sure what that means? Not a good game?


Well I'm not exactly an arcade lower when it comes to games.
Sure, if the game looks like Mario Kart it can be excused but not when it looks like this.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Well I'm not exactly an arcade lower when it comes to games.
Sure, if the game looks like Mario Kart it can be excused but not when it looks like this.


I know you dislike it, but is it anything like the old Hot Pursiut? Or is it more like Burnout on Hot Pursuit tracks?


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*




*Big Head Mode*


This game runs smooth as butter on my PC. Really fun game too!


I played the original constantly back in the day.


----------



## sugiik

may i join ?
James Bond Blood Stone


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I know you dislike it, but is it anything like the old Hot Pursuit? Or is it more like Burnout on Hot Pursuit tracks?


Hmm that's a good explanation actually.
It really is Burnout on Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Hmm that's a good explanation actually.
It really is Burnout on Hot Pursuit.


Ah, that sucks then. I never liked Burnout except for the real old ones. I had a pretty good feeling it would be Burnout gameplay mechanics, with the Hot Pursuit look to it. I was just hoping I was wrong after seeing those screens.


----------



## philhalo66

got this yesterday its not nearly as bad as everybody on here led me to believe


----------



## Capwn

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
got this yesterday its not nearly as bad as everybody on here led me to believe

but not nearly as good as it could be


----------



## Xeroni

I've always loved Crown Vics.


----------



## Section-9




----------



## KG363

What mod did you use to make it so colorful


----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


What mod did you use to make it so colorful


For that these mods did the trick:

Fellout:
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2672

+
Amazing Color Enhancer:
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4453


----------



## Xealot

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II:*




























*Call of Duty: Black Ops:*


----------



## frickfrock999

For some reason, my screen capper is acting up, but these should do the job


----------



## ljason8eg

New ride.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


*Fallout 3*

_Just can't let go...

totally goin' crazy on "Fallout" past 2 weeks... [email protected] ~_














Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


New ride.











Which game is that?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*


Which game is that?


iRacing. Says it in the bottom right corner


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

LOOOL























I'm tearing up from laughing so much.


----------



## Vlasov_581

hey i just found my stalker shadow of chernobyl dvd.....after playing metro the graphics suck.........i've been looking around but which is the best graphical mod out there?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
hey i just found my stalker shadow of chernobyl dvd.....after playing metro the graphics suck.........i've been looking around but which is the best graphical mod out there?

Here you go:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk

-------------------------

*Fallout 3 + mods*


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tasospaok123* 
Which game is that?

Yup, like was said, iRacing.com Motorsports Simulations.

Another pic!


----------



## swrmxs

Game is F1 2010 and yes i have lines on but only as this tack was one i didn't know that well and i needed to learn it quickly.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Call of Duty 4: Campaign Nuke Explosion


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Dirt 2: Finishing in style!


----------



## headcracker

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Section-9* 

*Fallout 3 + mods*










wow, what mods are those?


----------



## rogueblade

The porcelain hand mod?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
GT5

Thats a lot of motion blur! Looks nice though


----------



## Skoobs




----------



## strezz

^i see you like boys...jk


----------



## Skoobs

we had such a good group of clannies in that server. such a shame. i miss those days. if anyone played and loved lineage 2, shoot me a PM and let me know what you are up to nowadays.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Thats a lot of motion blur! Looks nice though









Cheers, yeah it has a decent build in photo editor. That's the only screen I've snapped from the game so far an not played around with photo mode much.

It's funny though. Just before you hit *take photo* it looks nowhere near as good or sharp as that screen lol. It makes the game look 100 times better than it actually is. If only the game really looked the snaps you take from it lol. Be heaven.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Alatar

a bit of portal while waiting for the second installment, still awesome


----------



## headcracker

http://img585.imageshack.us/i/redbullhangar7w.jpg/]


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Aliens vs Predator* - Predator Campaign
Despite hating the Multiplayer Demo that was out around release time, I quite like this game (Single Player anyway - haven't tried Multiplayer).

NOTE: Potential spoilers, so be warned!


----------



## Section-9

*Fallout 3 + mods *


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Cheers, yeah it has a decent build in photo editor. That's the only screen I've snapped from the game so far an not played around with photo mode much.

It's funny though. Just before you hit *take photo* it looks nowhere near as good or sharp as that screen lol. It makes the game look 100 times better than it actually is. If only the game really looked the snaps you take from it lol. Be heaven.

hehe, its like that in Forza 3 too, photo's make it look better!
But still, both games look pretty good considering they are both on consoles


----------



## De-Zant

Oh look it's PORTAL!








































































Look at 'at motion blur! 'Tis smexy!

And yes, the in game resolution actually was 2560x1024, and yes, that is a native resolution. If you want further explonations, you can ask, but I think it should be obvious by looking at my sig rig...

EDIT: WOAH the screenshot quality is garbage.....


----------



## sovietr4mbo

Some random ones i took over the months


----------



## Abiosis

_@ Section-9~

I tried the "Amazing Color Enhancer" mod (I used Level 1 Smallest More Color) which's great... thanks_


----------



## NrGx




----------



## Abiosis

*Fallout III (Modded)*


----------



## getllamasfast




----------



## Alatar




----------



## KG363

@ Abiosis

Other than the color mod, what mods are you using?


----------



## ATSi

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Max Settings, 8 x MSAA (Forced)*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need For Speed Shift w/ factory paint mod (no crap NFS liveries), Simulation SK mod (driving physics and damage, bloom removal, etc.), TV cameras mod, and SunMod



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The crappy ads all over make the game look a little like Pro Street still, which is annoying. I'm going to look at maybe replacing all the "NFS" type ads that are all over the tracks. I've seen some mods that get rid of all the adds, but I don't want to get rid of all of them, just the stupid ones. I like SpeedHunter's website, but I'd be getting rid of those ads too. I've already beat this game with the Real Mod or whatever, but I think the new setup is much better. Still not perfect, but a million times better than the stock version of Shift.


----------



## Xealot

*Aliens vs. Predator:*



















*Stalker Clear Sky:*


----------



## mfb412

@ NFS shift guy, mind sharing some links for those mods? i'm currently playing through with realmod and liking it, but i want to try some other options


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
@ NFS shift guy, mind sharing some links for those mods? i'm currently playing through with realmod and liking it, but i want to try some other options

Just sign up at "nogripracing.com", they have a ton of Shift stuff. You'll find the mods I listed, plus a ton more. Even things like 4096x4096 liveries for some cars, addon cars, etc. I just finished putting the Ferarri and Exotic DLC from the 360 version, haven't played it yet though other than to see if it worked, and it did.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

^Risen Demo^


----------



## mfb412

oh, nogrip? i've had an account there for years and have my own ENB series config for GTR2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
oh, nogrip? i've had an account there for years and have my own ENB series config for GTR2









Same. I hadn't used my account in years either, but I heard they had Shift stuff, so I've been using it a lot lately. I have so many liveries for GTR2 from that site, probably thousands.

\\/ Mafia 2 Demo \\/



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here's me skydiving from a chopper:


Here's me causing chaos using a mounted gun (that's unmounted)







:


Here I am using the grappling hook to fly over to the chopper to hijack it:


I decided to juggle some guy around just for kicks







:


I thought it would be cool to stand out in the middle of the open just as lightning strikes:


Here's a really nice car that was dropped off to me:


Here's the really nice car "accidentally" flying off a cliff







:


Here I am taking down a statue by attaching my hook to that and the vehicle:


I decided to blow up a gas station since my vehicle blew up, so gas was useless to me at this point:


Some guys thought it would be really cool to gang up on me, but little did they know about my Air Propulsion Gun







:


----------



## FauxFox

If you own BF2, this is a must-try mod. Easily takes up most of my gaming time. Project Reality.

Screencaps from the past weekend's PR Tournament Battle.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need For Speed Shift again



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Section-9

*Fallout 3 + mods*














































*iron sights!*


----------



## mfb412

M1 procar... DO WANT.
what does the livery mod do?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
M1 procar... DO WANT.
what does the livery mod do?

Yeah, the M1 was a little bonus I never expected when I added the "Ferarri and Exotic" DLC from the 360 version. Mostly Ferarri models though like the California, FXX, 430, etc. I think I noticed an F50 as well. Oh, and "liveries" are the whole paint+decals. Like I am sure you've seen Red Bull liveries on many cars before. So I'm not sure if what you are referring to, but you can download extra liveries for the cars that are 4096x4096 instead of 1024x1024, or you can do what I did and apply the factory paint mod or something rather, which removes all liveries except on certain special vehicles. I find they did a piss-poor job with the stock liveries - low res and some awful layouts/colour schemes.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Yeah, the M1 was a little bonus I never expected when I added the "Ferarri and Exotic" DLC from the 360 version. Mostly Ferarri models though like the California, FXX, 430, etc. I think I noticed an F50 as well. Oh, and "liveries" are the whole paint+decals. Like I am sure you've seen Red Bull liveries on many cars before. So I'm not sure if what you are referring to, but you can download extra liveries for the cars that are 4096x4096 instead of 1024x1024, or you can do what I did and apply the factory paint mod or something rather, which removes all liveries except on certain special vehicles. I find they did a piss-poor job with the stock liveries - low res and some awful layouts/colour schemes.

i was nuts about that car in rFactor, the power is so immense...


----------



## mfb412

and cheers, is EVERYTHING you have on nogrip? i'm quite digging the site again


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
and cheers, is EVERYTHING you have on nogrip? i'm quite digging the site again

Sure is man, I got everything from nogripracing.com, such a great site.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

is the ferrari pack there too? i can't find it
also, does all this mod trickery require 1.02 + unpacking?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Magic levitating stairs to nowhere...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


is the ferrari pack there too? i can't find it
also, does all this mod trickery require 1.02 + unpacking?


Yeah, 1.02 patch + unpacking is suggested, though I believe all the mods I used short of the DLC can be installed to a packed Shift install. If you found/find the thread about unpacking your install, there is a download link to the DLC I am pretty sure, and how to install it. If you run into too much trouble, I can double check again.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## yellowtoblerone

The E's stand for Epic

old aoc screens. rest in peace the best pvp game ever made


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I took these screens before I realized you had to force 16xAF, looks like it's just tri-linear with no AF at all. It's on now and looks a bit better, but this game does not have very nice textures at all. Seems like a decent game so far though I guess, still not what I was expecting though.

Dragon Age Origins


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Shift -


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Man, I've so been thinking about getting this game - it looks so pretty.









Hopefully I can rack up enough cash soon to get it.


----------



## mfb412

Must...Mod...SHIFT!!1!!
can't seem to get it unpacked properly








aaron, mind adding me on steam (shoot over a PM) and step-by-step-ing me to it? the normal guide just doesn't work


----------



## oc_user




----------



## go4life

So many Shift pictures!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson




mfb412 said:


> Must...Mod...SHIFT!!1!! can't seem to get it unpacked properly  aaron, mind adding me on steam (shoot over a PM) and step-by-step-ing me to it? the normal guide just doesn't work


 I've never really used STEAM eek, though I have had to install it because of the Orange Box, L4D2 (which I played 5 minutes of and hated), and maybe a couple others. But I'm not really a "social" gamer, so I've really had no desire to play with STEAM. Anyway, shot you a PM regarding Shift.


go4life said:


> So many Shift pictures!


 It wouldn't seem like it if some more of our members would post in this thread. It usually gets one or two posts a day, and they are usually mine. If everyone else posted screens, my posts would be more spaced out. But I am not waiting a week for someone to post screens just so I can post mine again. Plus, Shift is pretty much all I have been playing.


----------



## Arviel

WoW of course.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d33r

RESIDENT EVIL 2!!! PS1 THE BEST GAME EVER MADE!!!
























RE 1 DC was good too!


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

TDU NO HDR( Because it makes the game looks ugly )


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


It wouldn't seem like it if some more of our members would post in this thread. It usually gets one or two posts a day, and they are usually mine. If everyone else posted screens, my posts would be more spaced out. But I am not waiting a week for someone to post screens just so I can post mine again. Plus, Shift is pretty much all I have been playing.


True true. 
I got plenty of screens at home, but when im finally home im to tired to upload them lol.. I was pretty active before though! 
I should try to upload some more often









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


TDU NO HDR( Because it makes the game looks ugly )


I actually like the HDR








Can't wait for TDU2! Tried the beta, seems fun so far at least, though it was many bugs and little to do in the beta.


----------



## Ellis

Did somebody say TDU2? I'd post my screens of that, but apparently I'm not allowed.

I don't really have any good screenshots









Here are the only two in my folder besides TDU2:

Most awesome car in GTA IV:









And what to do in Mafia II when you get slightly bored:


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Ellis

Oh my, those graphics in the middle picture...


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Are those really ingame pictures of GT5?
Thats insane quality.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Are those really ingame pictures of GT5?
Thats insane quality.


No. In game doesn't look near that good. It doesn't look bad, but its nothing spectacular.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Are those really ingame pictures of GT5?
Thats insane quality.


Photo mode adds extra quality and post-processing. Gameplay doesn't look like that, sadly.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bioshock 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paquitox

*Killing Floor Twisted Christmas*
















*Nutcracker Flesh-pound*


----------



## InsaneMatt

Spider-Man: Shattered Dimensions


----------



## go4life

GTA IV:


----------



## Ellis

Nice 2 wheeling on that Supra


----------



## philhalo66

*resident evil 4*








































*Crysis*
















*Battlefield Bad Company 2*


----------



## mfb412

I effing loved RE4.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


I effing loved RE4.


its my all time favorite console port and easily best resident evil of the reboot


----------



## Alatar

women in oblivion look kind of strange, that or I'm just bad at char creation...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

age of conan; it's amazing how such a great looking game is now so bad


----------



## Alatar




----------



## InsaneMatt

*Team Fortress 2*:










*Killing Floor*:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


No. In game doesn't look near that good. It doesn't look bad, but its nothing spectacular.


This isn't photomode, it's replay mode.
Photomode rerenders images at higher res as well as futher enhances the image.

PHOTOMODE.









Replay Mode (In-game graphic mode).


----------



## Ellis

Man, tons of full sized images on here in the last few hours


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Mafia II*

A few of my cars...


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11694165*
> *Mafia II*
> 
> A few of my cars...
> 
> ...


Are those DLC cars or mods?

*Fallout New Vegas:*



















*Half-Life 2* (Cinematic Mod 10.94):



















*Sins of a Solar Empire: Diplomacy* (Bailknight's Graphic Mod):


----------



## trivium nate

Quote:


>


where do you get encalve armor? do you need training for it?


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate;11695470*
> where do you get encalve armor? do you need training for it?


I believe that particular armor came with the Colossus Armor mod.

http://newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=37341

And it does require that you have power armor training.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;11695181*
> Are those DLC cars or mods?


No mods. Some are DLC and some are stock. The High-Performance tuning is available with the DLC though, I believe. You can only tune as high as Sports Tuning with the stock game.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11695936*
> No mods. Some are DLC and some are stock. The High-Performance tuning is available with the DLC though, I believe. You can only tune as high as Sports Tuning with the stock game.


Really? I never knew that lol, I had just assumed that the supercharged tuning was part of the base game.


----------



## Blackcurrent

*Bad Company 2*


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11669459*
> Nice 2 wheeling on that Supra


haha thanks^^

Anyways, I made some Ken Block'ish drift settings for cars in GTA, anyone want to try out my settings? Once you master it, its so much fun, drifting like crazy everywhere xD

COMET 1600.0 9.0 85 0.0 -0.2 -0.30 0.35 4 0.99 1.0 400.0 0.45 0.99 0.9 45.0 1.40 1.40 14.5 0.15 0.48 2.4 1.6 1.8 0.10 -0.15 0.0 0.5 0.8 0.8 0.8 1.5 0.0 60000 440000 1 0

And here is the cute little car that I use these settings with


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Team Fortress 2*










*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead Space


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sauerbraten (map I am working on)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ellis

I've been thinking that maybe I should get Dead Space. It's very likely that it will go on sale when Dead Space 2 comes out, so maybe I should grab it then.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11707828*
> I've been thinking that maybe I should get Dead Space. It's very likely that it will go on sale when Dead Space 2 comes out, so maybe I should grab it then.


From what I have played so far, it's awesome. The low gravity parts were a bit nauseating at first though, until I was used to it. Probably going to play some more in a few minutes actually.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11707828*
> I've been thinking that maybe I should get Dead Space. It's very likely that it will go on sale when Dead Space 2 comes out, so maybe I should grab it then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11707912*
> From what I have played so far, it's awesome. The low gravity parts were a bit nauseating at first though, until I was used to it. Probably going to play some more in a few minutes actually.


Dead space is a ridiculously good game! Start the game again after beating it and you too may use this suit...


----------



## Ellis

Right, customisation gets me every time in games. Sometimes I won't play a game because you can't customise your character enough.

If you can customise your suits and weapons properly, then I'll definitely try and get it if and when it goes on sale.

Although from watching gameplay and playing it a little at friends' houses, it scares me somewhat


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11708442*
> Right, customisation gets me every time in games. Sometimes I won't play a game because you can't customise your character enough.
> 
> If you can customise your suits and weapons properly, then I'll definitely try and get it if and when it goes on sale.
> 
> Although from watching gameplay and playing it a little at friends' houses, it scares me somewhat


pfft.
Dead Space is an excursion to disneyland compared to Amnesia


----------



## Ellis

I found them both equal, from what I've played of them.

I guess around 1-2 hours of each. I was playing Dead Space in the daytime, though, and Amnesia at night time with the lights out and headphones on, like it tells you to


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Ok, so I just installed and played 2 hours of Amnesia... I got goosebumps more than I have in quite a while. Seriously creepy game.


----------



## Atrophy

Dune 2000. Harkonnen Mission 8.


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Bloodstone 007 Max Settings w/AAx8 40-60 frames all the time baby!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

dune? thats crazy


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atrophy;11714122*
> Dune 2000. Harkonnen Mission 8.


This looks exactly like C&C


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;11722886*
> This looks exactly like C&C


Not surprising since it was made before C&C by the same people.


----------



## magna224

Heres a few games in order: Garrys Mod, Heroes Of Newerth, Quake III.


----------



## BlackOmega

Best total ever!


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11722961*
> Not surprising since it was made before C&C by the same people.


lol be nice, Chunky_Chimp









Battlefield: Bad Company 2.










it runs smoothly with all ingame settings set to max. low resolutions FTW


----------



## Blackcurrent

Some more *Bad Company 2*


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;11722961*
> Not surprising since it was made before C&C by the same people.


That would explain it


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;11723062*
> Best total ever!


Rofl, nice one^^


----------



## Unstableiser

I have BF:BC2 but it's not set in WW2, wth?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser;11739340*
> I have BF:BC2 but it's not set in WW2, wth?


The screenshots above are from the first level of the BC2 campaing. It's the only level that happens in the time period, the rest are modern day.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;11723019*
> Heres a few games in order: Garrys Mod, Heroes Of Newerth, Quake III.


Heck yeah, Quake III!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;11723062*
> Best total ever!


I guess we're going to have to put training wheels on you buddy.


----------



## linkin93

Crysis, you guys should remember this scene



























Far Cry


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*BF Bad Company 2 Vietnam*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Biomech




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## yellowtoblerone

polynomial


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Abiosis

How's EVE online?

is it monthly fee?


----------



## Abiosis

*Tron Evolution*

Christmas present...

but like the movie more than the game to be honest...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;11774902*
> How's EVE online?
> 
> is it monthly fee?


It is a monthly fee, don't know how it is though.


----------



## Arganius

I'm pretty sure its $15 a month from what i remember. You can save buy buying more months at a time.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;11774923*
> *Tron Evolution*
> 
> Christmas present...
> 
> but like the movie more than the game to be honest...


Looks like some weird Mass Effect copy


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

Just pulled off a 3 for 1 headshot with shotty while playing reverse gungame is CSS.

Just wanted to share


----------



## Razi3l




----------



## InsaneMatt

*Darksiders*


























































*The Misadventures of P.B. Winterbottom*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead Space



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Call of Duty - Modern Warfare



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nutty

*Half Life: Source*


----------



## Ellis

Omai, dem grafix.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NBA 2K11



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

How does that NBA game play Aaron? I've considered getting it before, but I've always been unsure.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11852427*
> How does that NBA game play Aaron? I've considered getting it before, but I've always been unsure.


Would be a great game is if it wasn't for the performance. No matter what settings, the game stutters badly. Frames never dip below 30, and usually are locked at 60 with Vsync, but it's still not fluid if you know what I mean. Still though, best b-ball game for PC. I have 2K10 as well and don't remember it having the performance issues. I actually just picked up 2K11 two days ago so I haven't put that much time in with it yet, but I can tell that I will.


----------



## antuk15

Why are people posting console shots of GT5 in the *PC GAMES* section?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead Space (still annoys me about the lack of AA)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ellis

Nice screenshots, Dead Space is an excellent game for them.

Lack of AA though? It has an on/off toggle in the options menu, it's good enough for me.

Can't you add more in the Nvidia Control Panel anyway?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Nice screenshots, Dead Space is an excellent game for them.

Lack of AA though? It has an on/off toggle in the options menu, it's good enough for me.

Can't you add more in the Nvidia Control Panel anyway?


Nah, the AA setting in the games menu does some console variation of AA. And I tried forcing up to 32x without any result. Did some googling and found no true AA support. Still a wicked game though. I only notice the aliasing for the first 10 minutes or so, then it's not really bothersome at all. Most games are almost completely void of jaggies on my 1920x1200 with as little as 4x AA, so I noticed right away that the AA wasn't fully functioning in Dead Space. I guess I could try making a custom 16:10 res that is a larger than my 1920x1200 monitor, and downscale it, like I have seen people doing with GTA4.


----------



## snelan

Here's one. Max settings on the U2311H.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11862389*
> Nah, the AA setting in the games menu does some console variation of AA. And I tried forcing up to 32x without any result. Did some googling and found no true AA support. Still a wicked game though. I only notice the aliasing for the first 10 minutes or so, then it's not really bothersome at all. Most games are almost completely void of jaggies on my 1920x1200 with as little as 4x AA, so I noticed right away that the AA wasn't fully functioning in Dead Space. I guess I could try making a custom 16:10 res that is a larger than my 1920x1200 monitor, and downscale it, like I have seen people doing with GTA4.


Ah OK







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;11865589*
> Here's one. Max settings on the U2311H.
> 
> *Image*


But what game is it?


----------



## KG363

Looks like black ops


----------



## BeDuckie

Black Ops Zombies


----------



## Ellis

They use hairdriers as weapons in Black Ops?


----------



## snelan

Sorry, yes it's Black Ops Zombies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11866197*
> They use hairdriers as weapons in Black Ops?


Yea, but these hairdriers shoot rays


----------



## Ellis

That's seriously Black Ops? It looks like a cross between Left 4 Dead 2 and Borderlands.


----------



## snelan

Yep, that's black ops.


----------



## Ellis

Hmm. Not what I expected


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11866638*
> Hmm. Not what I expected


I'm guessing you were thinking something more like L4D?


----------



## Ellis

I meant that Black Ops doesn't look like what I expected it to be but yeah, I was expecting the screenshot to be something more like that.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

As close as a finish could ever get:




Here's my Bad Company 2 game where I owned, but my team still got blown out of the water; I got two 8-man kill streak pins and 3 nemesis pins in that match, but it still wasn't enough to carry my team to a victory:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Dead Space



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Dead Space*

















*Avatar*

















*CoD: BlackOps*









*Crysis*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mercenaries 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dactyl

Some stuff in this game just looks cool.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Mafia II*


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11869252*
> *massive images*


That first Dead Space shot is just... wow...

Mafia II:










You think I hid the body well enough?


----------



## rogueblade

Mercenaries II could have been such a good game








Was my favorite game on original xbox. anyone else loved that game?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;11874260*
> Mercenaries II could have been such a good game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my favorite game on original xbox. anyone else loved that game?


Yeah, Mercenaries was great. The second game was, er... *not* great.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;11874260*
> Mercenaries II could have been such a good game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my favorite game on original xbox. anyone else loved that game?


Well it was ok I guess. But it could have been a lot better without the countless bugs and some poor other things!
Still kinda fun!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;11874279*
> Well it was ok I guess. But it could have been a lot better without the countless bugs and some poor other things!
> Still kinda fun!


I just threw Mercenaries II on because I needed a break from the loneliness of Dead Space. Just played for a few minutes, blowing some stuff up with a tank. Not a game I would probably ever play all the way through, but it is still fun to just destroy things now and then. I've had the game about a year and might have played an hour or two in total.


----------



## rogueblade

Yea I was referring to Mercs 1 srry


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11874560*
> I just threw Mercenaries II on because I needed a break from the loneliness of Dead Space. Just played for a few minutes, blowing some stuff up with a tank. Not a game I would probably ever play all the way through, but it is still fun to just destroy things now and then. I've had the game about a year and might have played an hour or two in total.


The loneliness of Dead Space? Tell me about it...

I tend to only play it for around 30 minutes at a time before it just gets too much and I have to have some contact with the outside world


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11875459*
> The loneliness of Dead Space? Tell me about it...
> 
> I tend to only play it for around 30 minutes at a time before it just gets too much and I have to have some contact with the outside world


Yeah, I think the longest I've played is about an hour or so, then I just need to take a break and socialize or something. Great game, but you can only wonder down darkened hallways alone for so long at a time.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Henderson

how is NBA 2k11 treating you? This game is really fantastic, but has a much longer learning curve than the other 2k Basketball games.

I'm going to agree with you on the stutter problems. It does happen time to time when I'm playing offline, but in online, there's no stutter, but there's bad graphics because the developers didn't optimize this game enough and online has always been a joke for 2K Sports.

Keep practicing tho, the game gets more fun as you learn how to control the player.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;11876234*
> Henderson
> 
> how is NBA 2k11 treating you? This game is really fantastic, but has a much longer learning curve than the other 2k Basketball games.
> 
> I'm going to agree with you on the stutter problems. It does happen time to time when I'm playing offline, but in online, there's no stutter, but there's bad graphics because the developers didn't optimize this game enough and online has always been a joke for 2K Sports.
> 
> Keep practicing tho, the game gets more fun as you learn how to control the player.


I love the game, though I haven't had a chance to play much of it yet. Haven't tried online yet at all actually, just played a few quick matches. Animations this year seem pretty sweet and fluid, that's why it's such a bummer about the bit of stuttering. Would be so slick if it didn't do that. Still though, best b-ball for PC. I want to grab the MLB 2K10 or whatever as well. It's too bad there are no more football or hockey games though on PC. I've been keeping my eye out for Madden 08 though, and if I ever see NHL 09 I might as well pick it up. But we need new sports games on PC.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

more *Dead Space*... I am really looking forward to the new one.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


more *Dead Space*... I am really looking forward to the new one.


Same, can't wait. Though I am still going through the first one. One of the best games I have played in a long time though. It's too bad your monstrous resolution screenshots put mine to shame. I'm running the game at 1920x1200, and resizing the screenshots to 1024x640. I think I might play for an hour or so right now actually, get some new screens while I am at it. One day, I will have a surround setup. I need a new rig pretty much before that though, well, I am getting another GTX 460 and a Q9550 this month, so maybe I can think about it after that.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11893658*
> Same, can't wait. Though I am still going through the first one. One of the best games I have played in a long time though. It's too bad your monstrous resolution screenshots put mine to shame. I'm running the game at 1920x1200, and resizing the screenshots to 1024x640. I think I might play for an hour or so right now actually, get some new screens while I am at it. One day, I will have a surround setup. I need a new rig pretty much before that though, well, I am getting another GTX 460 and a Q9550 this month, so maybe I can think about it after that.


I'm certainly not in any competition with you







You've got some really smooth looking shots, I'm guessing 4xAA?

I've only had my Surround set up for a week now, I've been trying out every game I own all over again. I'm finding that it's much tougher than I thought seeing as the GTX260's used to be able to max out everything when combined in 3way-SLI, but now each one has to power it's _own_ monitor. I'm also VRAM limited, which is the only thing I'd worry about with the 768Mb version of the GTX460 that you have.


----------



## Greatskeem

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not the greatest shot, but I guess it will do for now.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11894269*
> I'm certainly not in any competition with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got some really smooth looking shots, I'm guessing 4xAA?
> 
> I've only had my Surround set up for a week now, I've been trying out every game I own all over again. I'm finding that it's much tougher than I thought seeing as the GTX260's used to be able to max out everything when combined in 3way-SLI, but now each one has to power it's _own_ monitor. I'm also VRAM limited, which is the only thing I'd worry about with the 768Mb version of the GTX460 that you have.


Yeah, I was worried about the VRAM, but I plan on building a new rig this year, so if this one won't quite handle it, it's all good. Just saying that a surround setup is something I really want to look at down the road. I've played around with the software triple head 2 go thing that's out there and it's awesome. Sucks there is no true AA in Dead Space, just whatever that check box gives you in the in-game menu, which is some type of console AA. Forcing true AA through the Control Panel does nothing, I've tried up to 32xAA+8xMSAA with no noticeable difference. I've been resizing all my shots from 1920x1200 to 1024x640, makes for easier viewing for people with smaller monitors, and deals with most of the aliasing evident in a full size shot.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11892103*
> more *Dead Space*... I am really looking forward to the new one.


Ah, I just completed that plant boss at the end of chapter 6


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Vietnam*










*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Ah, I just completed that plant boss at the end of chapter 6










That's so oldschool (not a bust on you







) to refer to that 'thing' as a boss. I haven't thought of video games in that respect in many years (original nintendo era).


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


That's so oldschool (not a bust on you







) to refer to that 'thing' as a boss. I haven't thought of video games in that respect in many years (original nintendo era).


Haha, well I've just always thought of enemies like that as "bosses".

I'm talking things where you have to go through a certain procedure to kill them - shoot this bit 3 times, then he changes a bit, then you throw these things at him 10 times, then he changes back to how he was at first, etc.

I'm sure you know what I mean, not just a regular enemy. They've gotta have a name, what would you call them then instead of bosses?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Haha, well I've just always thought of enemies like that as "bosses".

I'm talking things where you have to go through a certain procedure to kill them - shoot this bit 3 times, then he changes a bit, then you throw these things at him 10 times, then he changes back to how he was at first, etc.

I'm sure you know what I mean, not just a regular enemy. They've gotta have a name, what would you call them then instead of bosses?










Idk what he's talking about bosses being old school. It's normal for me too, to refer to, and to hear other people refer to those type of enemies as bosses.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Idk what he's talking about bosses being old school. It's normal for me too, to refer to, and to hear other people refer to those type of enemies as bosses.


Yeah









I don't have any problem with him saying it, I just want to know what he'd call them instead of bosses


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;11902361*
> Idk what he's talking about bosses being old school. It's normal for me too, to refer to, and to hear other people refer to those type of enemies as bosses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11902390*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any problem with him saying it, I just want to know what he'd call them instead of bosses


Maybe they've been bosses all along and I just don't refer to them as that, perhaps I'd just call them threats or enemies.







Bosses just reminds me of an earlier time. You are definitely correct with the 'shoot this bit 3 times' thing though.

Decided to give *Dead Space* a break and rock some *BFBC2*:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Maybe they've been bosses all along and I just don't refer to them as that, perhaps I'd just call them threats or enemies.







Bosses just reminds me of an earlier time. You are definitely correct with the 'shoot this bit 3 times' thing though.


I kind of know what you mean, but it's good to have a word to differentiate them from lesser enemies


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ CH_Skyline - maybe try resizing the pics like I do, it makes them look much better when people don't have the screen space you have. I don't mind your pics, but someone on a 1280x1024 might think it looks bad because they will only be seeing a zoomed in image. Hope you don't mind, but I resized one of yours to show that it looks fine, it's just the massive res and lack of AA blown up on a small monitor.

Try this one Dark-Asylum, same shot from CH, but resized -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Looks fine to me.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I think it looks awesome whilst spanned on three monitors, as well as in motion. I only have 896Mb on each card to work with, so I'm a bit limited.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Was that really needed? Obviously, it works for him. And I am sure it looks much better in person, spanned across three monitors and in motion.

@ CH_Skyline - maybe try resizing the picks like I do, it makes them look much better when people don't have the screen space you have. I don't mind your pics, but someone on a 1280x1024 might think it looks bad because they will only be seeing a zoomed in image. Hope you don't mind, but I resized one of yours to show that it looks fine, it's just the massive res and lack of AA blown up on a small monitor.

Looks fine to me.


I appreciate the support, Aaron. I'll also consider posting them a bit smaller for everyone who doesn't have the resolution that I do.


----------



## Ellis

I'd also appreciate it if you could resize them to something like the one above, because at full res, I either get a really tiny thumbnail which I can't see very well or something that looks majorly zoomed in and means I can't get a perspective on the image.

The resized BFBC2 shot above looks great, though


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11913047*
> I'd also appreciate it if you could resize them to something like the one above, because at full res, I either get a really tiny thumbnail which I can't see very well or something that looks majorly zoomed in and means I can't get a perspective on the image.
> 
> The resized BFBC2 shot above looks great, though


I used to post all my screens at full size, which is only 1920x1200, until I realized it didn't make for a good viewing experience when I am on my other PC's which have smaller monitors. I think they look nicer anyway because it usually removes any trace of aliasing evident at full size, and its easier to take in the whole scene at once, more like a photo than a screenshot I guess.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11914048*
> I used to post all my screens at full size, which is only 1920x1200, until I realized it didn't make for a good viewing experience when I am on my other PC's which have smaller monitors. I think they look nicer anyway because it usually removes any trace of aliasing evident at full size, and its easier to take in the whole scene at once, more like a photo than a screenshot I guess.


I generally don't resize screenshots because I find that most people on OCN aren't bothered by 1680x1050 images. Perhaps if I was at 1920x1200 or something I would decide to resize them


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11914089*
> I generally don't resize screenshots because I find that most people on OCN aren't bothered by 1680x1050 images. Perhaps if I was at 1920x1200 or something I would decide to resize them


I don't even like viewing 1920x1200 images in a web browser on my 1920x1200 monitor, because you can't see the entire thing without it scaled, because of all the toolbar/scrollbar stuff. 1680x1050 would make a good viewing size on my monitor, I am pretty sure I would see the entire image without removing any toolbars or anything.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11914135*
> I don't even like viewing 1920x1200 images in a web browser on my 1920x1200 monitor, because you can't see the entire thing without it scaled, because of all the toolbar/scrollbar stuff. 1680x1050 would make a good viewing size on my monitor, I am pretty sure I would see the entire image without removing any toolbars or anything.


I also find one thing which is useful is to right click -> copy image location and paste it into the address bar, Firefox automatically resizes it to fit the width of your browser window, instead of either being very small or full size.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11914259*
> I also find one thing which is useful is to right click -> copy image location and paste it into the address bar, Firefox automatically resizes it to fit the width of your browser window, instead of either being very small or full size.


Isn't that the same thing as right-click, select view image? I do that sometimes.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11914292*
> Isn't that the same thing as right-click, select view image? I do that sometimes.


Aha, I never even saw that option, thanks!

(it is the same thing)


----------



## MakubeX

Apache Air Assault

Resized from 1920x1200


----------



## rogueblade

is that new? is it good?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


is that new? is it good?


Relatively new. It's from the makers of Wings Of Prey. I like it.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Relatively new. It's from the makers of Wings Of Prey. I like it.


Is it playable with an Xbox360 controller? It actually looks pretty nice graphics wise. I wonder if there are any PC reviews for it...


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Is it playable with an Xbox360 controller? It actually looks pretty nice graphics wise. I wonder if there are any PC reviews for it...


It should be, after all it's available on 360 and PS3. I play it with a joystick myself.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


It should be, after all it's available on 360 and PS3.


Your last screenshot of the AH-64 by the bridge reminds me of the Fue She Pass map on BF2 near the allied spawn side.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;11923319*
> Apache Air Assault


That looks awesome. Too bad no where around here will have it I doubt. Is it download only? Is there descent online?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;11923319*
> Apache Air Assault


Can't see it, I'm at work, but I do love flying choppers so hopefully it's a good game.


----------



## tucker933




----------



## sendblink23

COD: Black Ops

*"Spoiler"*
Game Ending


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














like the 4th time of seeing it


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Mafia II*


----------



## Ellis

Lol! I forgot there was a bit where you bury a body.

I wonder what film they got that bit from.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11924501*
> That looks awesome. Too bad no where around here will have it I doubt. Is it download only? Is there descent online?


I think it's download only. You can buy it at yuplay.com.

I haven't tried multiplayer yet.

Edit: I made a thread about the deal in the Online Deals section, so more chopper game lovers can see it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;11924539*
> Can't see it, I'm at work, but I do love flying choppers so hopefully it's a good game.


Haven't played much, but so far I really like it.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11925039*
> COD: Black Ops
> 
> *"Spoiler"*
> Game Ending
> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5768/blackops201012041132291.jpg
> like the 4th time of seeing it


The word spoiler doesn't really help if the big ass picture underneath it is not hidden. Hide the pic somehow or just post the bare link.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Devil May Cry 4 - haven't even played yet, just ran the bench mark. Steady 60 FPS on Super High everything, 16x MSAA or whatever the in-game option was. 1920x1200 resized -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT - Played a bit, and OMG this game is awesome. I loved DMC 1+2, but hated 3, and wasn't huge on what I saw from the demo of 4. But now that I've played for a bit, I just love it. Lot's of nice screens, it was hard to decide which ones to post, so there are quite a few coming -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Love the art direction and character models. The game almost looks like FMV at times.


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


COD: Black Ops

*"Spoiler"* 
Game Ending








like the 4th time of seeing it


never seen this game ending


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More DMC 4, then I'll stop for awhile -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


















*Team Fortress 2*


----------



## jdcrispe95

no 56k warning's? XD









































































If I took print screen's of proper games I play, Like GTA IV, Dead space, all that good stuff. It will just show a black image...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;11935971*
> If I took print screen's of proper games I play, Like GTA IV, Dead space, all that good stuff. It will just show a black image...


Download and install the free version of Fraps, run it in the background whilst you're playing a game, then hit F10 to take a screenshot.

You can change the directory you want it to save them in, and it won't give you a black screen like it would if you pressed the Print Screen button.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11935977*
> Download and install the free version of Fraps, run it in the background whilst you're playing a game, then hit F10 to take a screenshot.
> 
> You can change the directory you want it to save them in, and it won't give you a black screen like it would if you pressed the Print Screen button.


Does the same thing with FRAPS, even the full version.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;11935971*
> If I took print screen's of proper games I play, Like GTA IV, Dead space, all that good stuff. It will just show a black image...


Use something like FRAPS or Xfire to take screenshots.
Some games do have native screenshot support, but usually save in silly locations and/or in very poor quality.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;11935987*
> Does the same thing with FRAPS, even the full version.


That's really odd, there are tons of games which I can't take screenshots with by pressing print screen, but I've never had a single game that I can't take screenshots with using Fraps.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt;11935989*
> Use something like FRAPS or Xfire to take screenshots.
> Some games do have native screenshot support, but usually save in silly locations and/or in very poor quality.


ive tried FRAPS (full version) still comes with the blank screen.







ahh well, it will work if I install my 8600GT and take out my HD4650.. I will do this later and make another post of me playing GTA IV and maybe other games.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Very odd... Sounds like some sort of overlay issue.

Do you have anything else running that adds any sort of overlay to a game? A trainer, Steam, etc.?
I've only ever had a blank screenshot in a few games when using the PrtScn button on the keyboard, never had it in Fraps or Xfire.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11931834*
> never seen this game ending


now you have......


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;11927106*
> The word spoiler doesn't really help if the big ass picture underneath it is not hidden. Hide the pic somehow or just post the bare link.


It did.... you read it lol - if it didn't help you would have entirely ignored it


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt;11936008*
> Very odd... Sounds like some sort of overlay issue.
> 
> Do you have anything else running that adds any sort of overlay to a game? A trainer, Steam, etc.?
> I've only ever had a blank screenshot in a few games when using the PrtScn button on the keyboard, never had it in Fraps or Xfire.


only thing that I thought it wouldve been was rainmeter, but I exited that, then started the game, still blank screen







who knows...


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;11936088*
> only thing that I thought it wouldve been was rainmeter, but I exited that, then started the game, still blank screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows...


Could you post a list of running processes?

Hold the WinKey and press R
In the Run dialog, type in "cmd" and press enter
type in "_tasklist > C:\processes.txt_" and press enter
This will create a full list of running processes and save it to "processes.txt" in the root of your C: drive.
PM me (or post the contents of the file here wrapped in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and tags -


Code:


 will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[code] tags - will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[code] will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[/SPOILER]


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt;11936239*
> Could you post a list of running processes?
> 
> Hold the WinKey and press R
> In the Run dialog, type in "cmd" and press enter
> type in "_tasklist > C:\processes.txt_" and press enter
> This will create a full list of running processes and save it to "processes.txt" in the root of your C: drive.
> PM me (or post the contents of the file here wrapped in
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and tags -
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[/quote] Sorry, not here :p[code] tags - will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[/quote] Sorry, not here :p[code] will keep the layout for easier reading) and I'll check if I can spot anything.[/SPOILER]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, not here [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif[/IMG]


----------



## InsaneMatt

As other people may have the same issue, I'll post my theory here for everyone to see.

First of all, tasklist not working for you seems abit weird, but I guess we can blame WinXP x64 for that.

With regards to the process list you screenshot'd and sent me via PM - I'd assume it's "AquaSnap" that's the cause.
I googled this program, and it's some sort of Aero theme for WinXP. It's highly likely that it's creating some sort of overlay (or something similar) that's interfering with Fraps.

So my suggestion would be to stop AquaSnap and then try playing a game (and taking screenshots).
Failing this, I don't really see anything else that could be the issue.


----------



## Faraz




----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11936033*
> It did.... you read it lol - if it didn't help you would have entirely ignored it


It didn't. I saw the screenshot and THEN read that it was the ending, which I still haven't seen, so it still spoils.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I love this monitor. And this game. Upping the resolution from stock 1024x768 really makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;11936842*
> It didn't. I saw the screenshot and THEN read that it was the ending, which I still haven't seen, so it still spoils.


This. Not that I care for that game or anything, but there's no reason to not hide the pic using the spoiler code unless if you don't know what it is; and if you don't, this is it (extra spaces have been put in so you can see how it works):
[ spoiler]
blablabla
[ /spoiler]

Without the spaces at the beginning:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



blablabla


----------



## Aden Florian




----------



## jjsoviet

*GTA IV* modded - ENB Series


----------



## Aden Florian

Those GTA IV pics are awesome! I never really liked the look of GTA IV, that looks much cleaner, and the cars!!! Just inspired me to try and play it again, still have never beat it, and I just bought the whole pack on steam's holiday sale.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;11940982*
> Those GTA IV pics are awesome! I never really liked the look of GTA IV, that looks much cleaner, and the cars!!! Just inspired me to try and play it again, still have never beat it, and I just bought the whole pack on steam's holiday sale.


I bought the Complete Edition in the sale as well, I still can't be bothered to complete it though









And I've never even downloaded EFLC


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


I love this monitor. And this game. Upping the resolution from stock 1024x768 really makes it more enjoyable.











Might be my favorite RTS ever


----------



## De-Zant

JC2 can run on dual screens without eyefinity. I was just experimenting on how big the performance loss was. It wasn't that big. There's no HUGE performance loss with the extra screen running there... There's some though...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I'm interested to hear what mods JJ used for that GTA4 screens.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I'm interested to hear what mods JJ used for that GTA4 screens.


Its the ENB Series:

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?s...17918&st=13120

Some awesome configs in there


----------



## PrimeSLP

I have been playing a lot of Mafia II this week

here are a few screens I have taken.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;11941797*
> I'm interested to hear what mods JJ used for that GTA4 screens.


Thanks guys for the comments. Indeed, GTA IV vanilla looks very bland in contrast to the vibrant environments of San Andreas and Vice City. ENB series mod changed that, with just some files and a good config, things look incredibly good. Photorealistic, even!

You can get some nice custom ENB configs here in this thread:

GTAForums

For example: Config by Dpeasant3

All you need to do is copy the files in the root GTA IV directory, making backups in case you need them.

You can enable "anti-aliasing" if your card can handle it (my 460 can't) - it's basically downsampling the entire game from a resolution twice your own to your native resolution. An 800x600 display for example would require your card to render GTA on 1600x1200 to achieve "2x" AA. Taxing on your GPU, I know.

Alternatively, you can use this installer to ease things out:

Custom ENB by pedramramfar11

*NOTE:* The ENB mods work best on GTA IV patch 1.0.4.0 as it is the easiest version to mod. You could try though to use it on the latest 1.0.7.0 patch, but usually this results in overexposure from the skybox and too much reflection in objects.

The cars on the other hand are just downloaded from various GTA modding sites. Essentially you have to mod the existing car roster in an image file with custom vehicle models and stats. There are tutorials on how to do this like this one: /watch?v=nObJWyF4PVU&feature=related (Youtube)

Have fun and let's see how your GTA IV looks!

MOAR SHOTS


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11943181*
> Thanks guys for the comments. Indeed, GTA IV vanilla looks very bland in contrast to the vibrant environments of San Andreas and Vice City. ENB series mod changed that, with just some files and a good config, things look incredibly good. Photorealistic, even!


I'd like to try some of those mods, can't help but think it will lower my frame rate even more though









My Internet connection's being really slow today so it would've literally taken 10 minutes for those images to load; I haven't looked at them


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11943254*
> I'd like to try some of those mods, can't help but think it will lower my frame rate even more though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Internet connection's being really slow today so it would've literally taken 10 minutes for those images to load; I haven't looked at them


Sorry for the raw screens (.bmp 1080p) bro









But ENB series won't tax your system, as long as you disable anti-aliasing. Go to the ENB series config file and set anti-aliasing to false. Basically it's just a mod to enable better rendering of lights, textures and SSAO without putting a pressure on the computer.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Devil May Cry 4 - forgot to turn AA back on, and didn't feel like restarting the game to do it -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

It's amazing how good DMC4 looks even to this day.

I still love my copy, although I wish they would just let you play as Dante from the get go.

Still can't wait for DMC5!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11943432*
> It's amazing how good DMC4 looks even to this day.
> 
> I still love my copy, although I wish they would just let you play as Dante from the get go.
> 
> Still can't wait for DMC5!


I used to be the biggest DMC fan, but 3 disappointed me, so I kind of shrugged off DMC 4. Had some game money to burn, and seen it was only $20, and figured why not. And now it's one of my favourite games. Reminds me a lot more of the first DMC than number 3 did, which is a good thing IMO. Character art is fantastic in this game.

And a bunch more -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

Aaron, lets be best friends


----------



## jdcrispe95

Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor, Skirmish, Max settings @ 1280x1024 75Hz


----------



## jjsoviet

Sherman Calliopes lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11943469*
> Aaron, lets be best friends


Any fan of DMC is liable to be cool beans in my books.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Got more games now







GTA IV will be up soon, or tomorrow.








































I know you fancy my female character on Neverwinter nights 2









P.s. PNY 8600GT sucks.


----------



## Aden Florian

Wow, DMC4 is on my list now...


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;11944306*
> Wow, DMC4 is on my list now...


im getting it now..


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I need to pick up DMC4 as well. The first installment was one of my favorite games however I despised the 2nd and the 3rd was oddly uninteresting.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Nice base huh? gonna make it super organized and stuff next time i play


----------



## linkin93

Good lord almighty that's a lot of airpower!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn;11945732*
> Nice base huh? gonna make it super organized and stuff next time i play


when are you going to post the game name?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Red Alert 2 Yuris Revenge. My bad, thought RA was common knowledge around here heh.


----------



## Enfluenza

Call of Duty:black ops on my BRAND NEW XFX HD4890 that came strait from the manufacturer as an RMA!
clearly this RMA was a success no?
you all know what KIND of 4890 i got. BAD BATCH FTW!


----------



## jjsoviet

Some hot *DiRT 2* action.


----------



## RonB94GT

Nice graphics on Dirt 2. I love racing games not to sure about rally though. Might get it next time on sale.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11943293*
> Sorry for the raw screens (.bmp 1080p) bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ENB series won't tax your system, as long as you disable anti-aliasing. Go to the ENB series config file and set anti-aliasing to false. Basically it's just a mod to enable better rendering of lights, textures and SSAO without putting a pressure on the computer.


My Internet stopped derping up today, nice screens









The thing is, I can only run the game on medium kind of settings with reasonably low (but playable) FPS, so I figured adding in more detail etc. would only make it worse.

And I have to use the 1.0.7.0 patch as well, because I have it on Steam.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Got DMC 4 last night (about 5am) just started playing it, I'm 20minutes in. Good graphics on full settings with 8xAA.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;11947871*
> Nice graphics on Dirt 2. I love racing games not to sure about rally though. Might get it next time on sale.


It covers more racing styles than just pure rally. We've got trucks on these even! Nice locations too, like Baja and Croatia.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11943432*
> It's amazing how good DMC4 looks even to this day.
> 
> I still love my copy, although I wish they would just let you play as Dante from the get go.
> 
> Still can't wait for DMC5!


Yup, I finally decided to get it. My friend plays it all the time and I didn't know what the hype was all about until I saw it myself.

Also getting DiRT 2, GRID, NBA 2K11 and possibly a 32" TV for wall mounting. Next week is going to be one unproductive but and awesome week.


----------



## P3c4h2

Here are some oldies.
They look better full res but my host still limits I guess.









bloodbath (Max Payne 2 with eos)








repeating cannon ftw (F.E.A.R)








new textures pretty (Morrowind)








so nice back then (Far Cry)








Meal time but no option to eat this guy (STALKER SOC)








Creepy painting from? (Scratches)








way back machine. (NWN 1)








everyone's favorite flesh eater (Pisha from VTM Bloodlines)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I'm so glad I got this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This woman is so hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















More screenies soon to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRockMonsi




----------



## InsaneMatt

Even more *Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


























*Mafia II*


----------



## Ellis

I just completed that chapter in Mafia II









(on my second playthrough, this time on hard difficulty)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is sweet, glad to see this thread picking up again. Remember though everyone, post the game names with your screens so people know what you're posting.


----------



## jjsoviet

Of course! We need moar pix!!!!























*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit*














































I love me some Corvettes.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Far Cry 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*TimeShift*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I always wondered if Timeshift is worth grabbing, but I always forget about it. I played the demo way back when and it was pretty good. How are you liking it CH_Skyline? Screens look nice by the way.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;11958450*
> I always wondered if Timeshift is worth grabbing, but I always forget about it. I played the demo way back when and it was pretty good. How are you liking it CH_Skyline? Screens look nice by the way.


I really like TimeShift. I bought it years ago and have played through it 6 or 7 times now. It's still a great game to look at and the depth of field is pretty awesome. The ability to slow, pause and rewind time make it a lot of fun to play. There are a lot of good things going on with this game even today.


----------



## MakubeX

Man, I totally forgot about TimeShift. I started playing years ago, back when it was new but I never finished it. I might install it again and give it another go.


----------



## jjsoviet

*Team Fortress 2*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

more *TimeShift*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Far Cry 2 (I don't even really play, I think I've shot 1 or 2 people so far. I've just been running around taking screens. I'm going to try the multiplayer out though in a few minutes. Nice shots again CH_Skyline.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jdcrispe95

*Dead Rising 2*









































*Left 4 Dead*


----------



## P3c4h2

Here is some old stuff pulled off old machine.









Diablo 2 with very early Median Mod.









Level 76 Barb hacking through Hell sp. D3 really won't be this much fun will it?









I really hate MindFlayers. Baldurs Gate SOA.









Backstabbing assassin ftw. BG SOA.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Far Cry 2 (I don't even really play, I think I've shot 1 or 2 people so far. I've just been running around taking screens. I'm going to try the multiplayer out though in a few minutes. Nice shots again CH_Skyline.


I'd be up for playing some Far Cry 2 with you, but I've got exams to revise for, so I'll have to stop myself









I've never played the online either, I played about 60% of the story though when I had it before.


----------



## KG363

FC2 was a lot of fun. Never played multiplayer, though


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


FC2 was a lot of fun. Never played multiplayer, though


I found it a little repetetive and I did get annoyed that every time you drove more than 10 metres some dudes would start shooting at you.

Even if you "completed" their base and it got a tick on the map (or whatever it was) there would still be more men there next time that would try to kill you


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I just completed that chapter in Mafia II









(on my second playthrough, this time on hard difficulty)


I'm quite amazed at how good the game is, after reading all these "It's rubbish" reviews and posts.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I'd be up for playing some Far Cry 2 with you, but I've got exams to revise for, so I'll have to stop myself









I've never played the online either, I played about 60% of the story though when I had it before.


I'm down. I'll shoot you a PM later tonight or tomorrow when I have some time. I didn't end up trying the multiplayer yet like I said, but I have heard it is actually pretty sweet. I watched some youtube vids when I first got the game and it looked pretty awesome actually.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I'd be up for playing some Far Cry 2 with you, but I've got exams to revise for, so I'll have to stop myself









I've never played the online either, I played about 60% of the story though when I had it before.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I'm down. I'll shoot you a PM later tonight or tomorrow when I have some time. I didn't end up trying the multiplayer yet like I said, but I have heard it is actually pretty sweet. I watched some youtube vids when I first got the game and it looked pretty awesome actually.


I haven't tried multiplayer either, but I'd be interested to try it also. And seeing as we've all be conversing as of late, I bet it'd be more enjoyable than just random other people.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*


I'm quite amazed at how good the game is, after reading all these "It's rubbish" reviews and posts.


I first got it when it was pretty new, and I was pretty damn impressed with it from the start. I've now completed chapter 11 (I think) and have like 55 hours or so total including my old, non-Steam (ahem) copy.

As for Far Cry 2 you to, like I said I'll be up for it, but it won't be today or tomorrow. I'm up for playing on Thursday-Sunday though.









Oh, and by the time it's mid-late evening for you two, I'll probably be asleep


----------



## WroLeader

Well, pulling out some old stuff...

Your eyes might hurt if you're used to better graphics.

This was taken on a former HL2DM server "The Chapel", which has now been replaced by "The Monastery"


----------



## Ellis

I'm actually going to post some screenshots ITT, of Mafia II as well!









Yep, a dead woman in the back of a supercharged pickup truck.









You think I hid the body well enough?

















My Provincial

















Gangster car 01.









Gangster car 02.









I didn't edit that text

















Yeah, being in the Mafia is alright sometimes.









I has hotrod.

















Vito grew a moustache overnight


----------



## ACHILEE5

Mafia 2 using DLC cars


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;11976000*
> Mafia 2 using DLC cars


My Futura is bright pink with the Nightfire design on


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11976036*
> My Futura is bright pink with the Nightfire design on










cool









I got mugged by this young ladies pet monster








Metro 2033









Got into a race earlier today








Dirt 2









Saved the World








Alien vs Predator









Just another day


----------



## Zooby65

Team Fortress 2


----------



## jjsoviet

*Fallout: New Vegas* awesomeness.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooby65;11984463*
> Team Fortress 2


very nice.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

and more *Dead Space*, I cannot wait for the sequel...


































and *TimeShift*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## Patrick25

^Nice.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

******* RAMPAGE!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Great game.


----------



## De-Zant

What's farcry 2 like? I never heard anything more about it than that it was made by crytek...


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's farcry 2 like? I never heard anything more about it than that it was made by crytek...


nope buddy
far cry 1 was made by crytek and released by ubisoft.....
the 2nd was made by ubisoft they retained the name just to provide massive hype to their game.......in my opinion is this 2nd game was really a *faaaarrrrr* cry from the first game........


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12010062*
> NFS Shift - _snip_


Some nice shots there, Aaron.

Finally finished *Dead Space* again, got the Military Suit again as well.


----------



## loop0001

skyline. have to say that all these widescreen shot you give us are always freaking cool thanks alot man!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here are some BBC2 shots of me stabbing guys







:









































More Lara Croft - this time, playing local co-op with my brother







:
























































































































Don't worry, I have a lot more shots coming, but more of them will be of actual gameplay.









And to finish it off, some random shots of Just Cause 2:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


skyline. have to say that all these widescreen shot you give us are always freaking cool thanks alot man!










I'm glad that you appreciate them!







I've been so happy with my surround set up since I put it together. Some of these older games are brand new all over again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Here are some BBC2 shots of me stabbing guys







: 










Ahh stabbing unsuspecting snipers is one of my favorite pastimes.







Also, the OCN FTW is a great addition to the shot!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Ahh stabbing unsuspecting snipers is one of favorite pastimes.







Also, the OCN FTW is a great addition to the shot!


Haha, thanks for that. I totally forgot that was the time I played on the OCN server.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Wings of Prey*


----------



## philhalo66

23 FPS isn't bad for onboard 3200


----------



## alexisd

WOW my old thread still alive.
Thanks to all the members that post in this great and classic thread.
Mine old thread reach 835 pages and 8344 post before was closed.It's been 4 years since i open that ols classic.Good work to all.


----------



## -iceblade^

*Mafia II*










*Fallout: New Vegas*










i use the NMC texture pack for this










one of the funniest moments ingame lol.

all games have ingame settings at max


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Devil May Cry 4



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Screenies of game play coming soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Llyr




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Arma 2 Demo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rogueblade

Wow, the game has come a long way since that demo


----------



## TheRockMonsi




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Side note - stop forgetting to pick up Batman - AA.

Couple more from the Arma 2 demo, and some WRC 2010 demo -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

You surely won't regret getting Batman: AA - I loved every second of that game. I'm playing it a second time now in 3D with maxed out settings using my video card setup. Those photos I took while in 3D, and thankfully they came out in 2D so I could share with everyone.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


You surely won't regret getting Batman: AA - I loved every second of that game. I'm playing it a second time now in 3D with maxed out settings using my video card setup. Those photos I took while in 3D, and thankfully they came out in 2D so I could share with everyone.










I keep meaning to pick it up, but I always forget. I usually impulse buy all my games, so I have a bit of a back log of ones I still want to play but haven't got around to purchasing yet. I loved the old 90's Batman cartoons though, and it looks like that is the way they went with this game. Hopefully anyway.

SBK X -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xeroni

Mmm, dusk shots.

These were before the shader mod.
















That guy was staring for like 10 minutes as I was following someone...


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11943181*
> Thanks guys for the comments. Indeed, GTA IV vanilla looks very bland in contrast to the vibrant environments of San Andreas and Vice City. ENB series mod changed that, with just some files and a good config, things look incredibly good. Photorealistic, even!
> 
> You can get some nice custom ENB configs here in this thread:
> 
> GTAForums
> 
> For example: Config by Dpeasant3
> 
> All you need to do is copy the files in the root GTA IV directory, making backups in case you need them.
> 
> You can enable "anti-aliasing" if your card can handle it (my 460 can't) - it's basically downsampling the entire game from a resolution twice your own to your native resolution. An 800x600 display for example would require your card to render GTA on 1600x1200 to achieve "2x" AA. Taxing on your GPU, I know.
> 
> Alternatively, you can use this installer to ease things out:
> 
> Custom ENB by pedramramfar11
> 
> *NOTE:* The ENB mods work best on GTA IV patch 1.0.4.0 as it is the easiest version to mod. You could try though to use it on the latest 1.0.7.0 patch, but usually this results in overexposure from the skybox and too much reflection in objects.
> 
> The cars on the other hand are just downloaded from various GTA modding sites. Essentially you have to mod the existing car roster in an image file with custom vehicle models and stats. There are tutorials on how to do this like this one: /watch?v=nObJWyF4PVU&feature=related (Youtube)
> 
> Have fun and let's see how your GTA IV looks!
> 
> MOAR SHOTS


Take "Definition" off so it looks amazing stead of looking like poop, like that does


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;12087733*
> Take "Definition" off so it looks amazing stead of looking like poop, like that does


May I ask what res you're running? Because in my opinion, on a 1080p or higher monitor, it looks best with definition set to on, and like said "poop" when set to off.

Silent Hill : Homecoming



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*FSX Gold*


























more *Wings of Prey*


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Does Silent Hill Homecoming support the 360 controller? I remember playing this game a couple years back on a friend's PS3, but it was just for a brief 10 min or so.

One thing i remembered about the game was the holistic, dark, foggy atmosphere. Thinking about re-visiting this game now that someone posted a screenshot of it !


----------



## AdvanSuper

Mafia II

F1 2010

Dead Rising 2

Crysis


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12107820*
> -SNIP-


*read the op !*


----------



## Abiosis

*Mass Effect II: Lair Of The Shadow Broker*

_Finally take time to finished up the last DLC of the serial...

like it and now wait for the "Mass Effect III" ... [email protected]_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;12105714*
> Does Silent Hill Homecoming support the 360 controller? I remember playing this game a couple years back on a friend's PS3, but it was just for a brief 10 min or so.
> 
> One thing i remembered about the game was the holistic, dark, foggy atmosphere. Thinking about re-visiting this game now that someone posted a screenshot of it !


Yeah, it has 360 pad support. The games actually not that bad, way better than Silent Hill 4 : The Room. It kind of reminds me of a poorly written Silent Hill 2, the atmosphere and characters, etc. Combat is better, but that takes away from the suspense in a way. I remember running away from most of the enemies in the older Silent Hill games, and in this one I just run right at them and start attacking. The scenery and locations are pretty nice though, and that's what is making the game for me so far. If you liked Silent Hill 1, 2, or 3, you should appreciate this game. If not, I highly doubt you'll enjoy this at all. In order, my favourites from the series would be -

Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 1
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill 5 (so far, almost tied with 3)
Silent Hill 4

I have always been a huge Silent Hill fan, so my opinion here may be a little biased. I'd watch some Youtube videos or something before you spend your money. Oh, and don't expect anything crazy in the graphics department. It's basically a PS2 game with normal mapping and new shader effects tacked on. It looks good enough to me I guess, though barely. I couldn't get AA to work on this one either. But don't get me wrong, I'm definitely enjoying it so far.

More Silent Hill : Homecoming -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mtbiker033

BFBC2


----------



## Ellis

Finally hit level 20 in Oblivion today (no cheats). Took me a while though:










Then I started hunting for Daedric armour, and killed an Argonian marauder, fell in a pretty funny position







:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12111781*
> BFBC2


Did you down scale these pics? Just wondering.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*FSX Gold*... I flew past the Egyptian Pyramids today


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12113205*
> *FSX Gold*... I flew past the Egyptian Pyramids today


Been there, done that.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12113508*
> Been there, done that.


Not in 2D Surround.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12113564*
> Not in 2D Surround.


Not in 2D surround, in 3D surround.

I've been there in real life.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Been there, done that.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Not in 2D Surround.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Not in 2D surround, in 3D surround.

I've been there in real life.











Touche, very nice.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Touche, very nice.










Why thank you.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Not in 2D surround, in 3D surround.

I've been there in real life.











Ouch, you got me there, haha.









If you have been there, I'd say it's more like RL Surround.









Anyway, that's freaking awesome. Must have been quite an experience, huh?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Ouch, you got me there, haha.









If you have been there, I'd say it's more like RL Surround.









Anyway, that's freaking awesome. Must have been quite an experience, huh?


Yes it was. Very much so. The bad thing about it was the fact that the site of the pyramids at Giza wasn't kept in good condition; there was litter everywhere and people climbing on the bottom of the pyramids, etc.

It would be horrible to see one of the wonders of the world cease to exist because nobody took good enough care of them.

But Egypt's a great place, if I had the chance to go back to any place in the world that I've visited before, that would be it. No doubt about it.

I could go on for ages about my experiences there and so on, but this is a game screenshot thread after all, so I better not.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12110988*
> Yeah, it has 360 pad support. The games actually not that bad, way better than Silent Hill 4 : The Room. It kind of reminds me of a poorly written Silent Hill 2, the atmosphere and characters, etc. Combat is better, but that takes away from the suspense in a way. I remember running away from most of the enemies in the older Silent Hill games, and in this one I just run right at them and start attacking. The scenery and locations are pretty nice though, and that's what is making the game for me so far. If you liked Silent Hill 1, 2, or 3, you should appreciate this game. If not, I highly doubt you'll enjoy this at all. In order, my favourites from the series would be -
> 
> Silent Hill 2
> Silent Hill 1
> Silent Hill 3
> Silent Hill 5 (so far, almost tied with 3)
> Silent Hill 4
> 
> I have always been a huge Silent Hill fan, so my opinion here may be a little biased. I'd watch some Youtube videos or something before you spend your money. Oh, and don't expect anything crazy in the graphics department. It's basically a PS2 game with normal mapping and new shader effects tacked on. It looks good enough to me I guess, though barely. I couldn't get AA to work on this one either. But don't get me wrong, I'm definitely enjoying it so far.


Thanks Aaron. I have always been intrigued by the Silent Hill franchise. I wouldn't call myself a fan, but i did enjoy the movie that was out in 2006, i like the game that was out for the PSP a few years ago, i played some pc emulator unofficial versions of the game as well.

I never really played any console version of the Silent Hill's(except homecoming for a very short period) Judging from the youtube videos, it looks to be quite a eerie, subtle, with a mixture of slow/fast paced fright factor.

I was just looking for a new scare/thrilling type of experience, because Resident Evil 1 (remastered for the gamecube) was the only game i played which was the most scariest for me. Nothing else came as close, but maybe trying out Silent Hill Homecoming might take me back to the good ole' Resident Evil days !


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Trackmania United Forever*










































*Singularity*


----------



## mfb412

lol, Caparo T1...


----------



## kilrbe3

Sometimes how they die in AC2 is just funny










http://imgur.com/7vSjt


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


lol, Caparo T1...










One of my favs!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Did you down scale these pics? Just wondering.










I'm not sure what happened but I take screens with MSI Afterburner then uploaded them to photobucket. I noticed the resolutions were weird when I uploaded them. I'm playing at 1920x1080 not sure what's going on?


----------



## mannyfc

TF2








MORE TO COME


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Very early "progress" shot of an un-named map for an un-named mod I have been working on using the Sauerbraten engine.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ellis

Oblivion - I can has Daedric armour, a full set. Oh, and 4 Daedric weapons.


----------



## KG363

Great game


----------



## utterfabrication

Two Worlds II

Nighttime looks awesome in this game.
































































With a custom ENB...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12124488*
> I'm not sure what happened but I take screens with MSI Afterburner then uploaded them to photobucket. I noticed the resolutions were weird when I uploaded them. I'm playing at 1920x1080 not sure what's going on?


I'll tell you what's going on - you're using PHOTO BUCKET!!!!!!!!!!!!

Use this instead. You'll thank me later - as in as soon as you start using this.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*DCS - Black Shark*


----------



## De-Zant

@skyline

I'd rather see full sized pictures. Or at least 700 pixels tall ones.

I like to actually see the detail in the picture, not just the basic elements.

Thank you.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12135846*
> @skyline
> 
> I'd rather see full sized pictures. Or at least 700 pixels tall ones.
> 
> I like to actually see the detail in the picture, not just the basic elements.
> 
> Thank you.


I can do that, in fact I'll tell you what I'll do... I've been resizing for the people that don't want to scroll from side to side, so I'll continue to do that, but I'll also include a full or semi-full res shot for the people that would like to see.









Any shots in particular that you'd like to see larger or should I just start what I mentioned above moving forward?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12136184*
> I can do that, in fact I'll tell you what I'll do... I've been resizing for the people that don't want to scroll from side to side, so I'll continue to do that, but I'll also include a full or semi-full res shot for the people that would like to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any shots in particular that you'd like to see larger or should I just start what I mention above moving forward?


Thank you.










I appreciate it.

EDIT: Didn't see that last line there. I just noticed that you post in this thread quite a bit. I don't have any specific requests, but I'd like to see full sized shots in the future.







Helps me see what's really happening. 300 vertical pixels isn't enough to see what's happening in most of the shots.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12136198*
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see that last line there. I just noticed that you post in this thread quite a bit. I don't have any specific requests, but I'd like to see full sized shots in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helps me see what's really happening. 300 vertical pixels isn't enough to see what's happening in most of the shots.


He had people complaining his full sized pics looked like crap (they didn't IMO), so at my suggestion and some others, he started resizing them just recently. So I take some of the blame for convincing him. But now he's going to post both sizes, so sweet, everyone's happy. Sort of related - Anyone know of a free image host that will only "embed" a smaller image (<1280x1024) on the forums, but link to high res when clicked? Because when large images are resized (smaller) for previewing in my browser, they look very pixelated as compared to a true resized image. Hope that makes sense.

*more screens will go here...*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12138086*
> He had people complaining his full sized pics looked like crap (they didn't IMO), so at my suggestion and some others, he started resizing them just recently. So I take some of the blame for convincing him. But now he's going to post both sizes, so sweet, everyone's happy. Sort of related - Anyone know of a free image host that will only "embed" a smaller image (<1280x1024) on the forums, but link to high res when clicked? Because when large images are resized (smaller) for previewing in my browser, they look very pixelated as compared to a true resized image. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> *more screens will go here...*


Thanks Aaron, it didn't take any real convincing, I just try to please everyone if it's possible.

I use ImageShack, as you do, and you can just use thumbnail code from their site on the right side. Try that out and see if it works.

EDIT: *IL-2 Sturmovik* resized:


































full res:


----------



## go4life

Thank you Skyline! I've missed the full size shots


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12147588*
> Thank you Skyline! I've missed the full size shots


I'm glad that everyone can be happy!


----------



## go4life

Hehe yeah! I can't stand low quality resized crap x)

But thanks for bringing them back, I'm happy lol


----------



## InsaneMatt

Wouldn't it be better using the re-sized images as "thumb-nails" for the full resolution image? Otherwise anyone viewing a post of yours will have to download the same image twice (not everyone has super fast broadband).


----------



## DOOOLY

Thought i would share some Dead Space 2 Screenshots


----------



## l337sft

More!More! More dead space 2


----------



## go4life

Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Max Payne, Mafia II & Hitman: Blood Money.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Finally got brave enough (and done enough research) to overclock my CPU today to 3.66ghz. Thought I would dig out Crysis since as far as I am aware its pretty CPU heavy. Everything is running on the highest, at 1920x1080. AA only at x4 but it certainly seems to run smoother then before. Averaging anything between 40-50fps. Sound about right?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More of the Sauerbraten mod/map I am working on -
(have a look at your standard Sauerbraten/Cube 2 maps to see what I am accomplishing here with the engine) -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -iceblade^

*Napoleon Total War*




























4xAA, 16xAF, all highest settings with all the eyecandy enabled, and it still hits 30fps and lower too often. it's where i wish i had a 560 Ti









*Left 4 Dead 2*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Dead Space 2*... not very far yet, spent most of the evening playing with my new TrackIR 5 (awesome!!).

Resized


























Hi-Res


----------



## BMorrisSly

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## YannieBoy

utterfabrication said:


> Two Worlds II
> 
> Nighttime looks awesome in this game.
> QUOTE]
> 
> How are you getting in-games for 360? Or are you using a gamepad?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

more *Dead Space 2*

Resized










































Hi-Res


----------



## dracotonisamond

me and a friend just downed one of the whale sharks in vashj'ir.










i got it down to half alone, but he wanted to join me to get the achievement.


----------



## GJF47




----------



## Psycho666

time for some high-res Carmageddon TDR2000 action


----------



## RonB94GT

GJF47 whatare hte first 5 screen shots from?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronb94gt*


gjf47 whatare hte first 5 screen shots from?


gta iv


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


gta iv










did you use some other mods in addiction to the cars ????


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctekcop*


did you use some other mods in addiction to the cars ????


Its the ENB Series mod. Have a look back through the thread here there are loads of awesome configs and it looks much better than standard GTA:

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?s...17918&st=15120


----------



## TaiDinh

Metro 2033


----------



## Liamo Luo

Played a few hours of Civ 5 with a friend. Finish this game off tomorrow hopefully


















P.S. Monaco got whooped.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

AvP and NBA 2K11



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Dead Space 2*... I really love the environment design and detail in this game!









Resized


































Hi-Res


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


















*Team Fortress 2*


----------



## Ce1eron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMorrisSly;12182643*


I took the exact same screenshot awhile back, I forget which race it was, but I was trying so hard to get first that I ended up flipping right at the end there. Thankfully you still finish the race upside down.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

LOL, that's awesome guys. Freaking sweet stuff right there.


----------



## =Tac=

^that's crazy


----------



## TheRockMonsi

What else is crazy? This







:


















Vindsvalr was the pilot - we were virtually unstoppable...until we lost the actual match...


----------



## go4life

Damn 86/11!

Whats your best K/D with infantry only?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Damn 86/11!

Whats your best K/D with infantry only?


Quite literally in the ball park of half of that.


----------



## antuk15

Crysis, Mix of various mods and time of days...

The shots with a low framerate, It's because I had a stupidly tough config file loaded in terms of draw distance and LOD.

And some of them I capped the framerate to 30 or 35fps using the console.

Photobucket reduced the clarity of them again as the original captures are 2~3mb each..

8xMSAA + 8xTSSAA


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Quite literally in the ball park of half of that.










Same here! Think my best infantry only is 46/8 or something







(sniping with GOL playing Arica Harbour Hardcore







)


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


























*Team Fortress 2*










*Magicka*


----------



## Xeroni




----------



## BMorrisSly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ce1eron*


I took the exact same screenshot awhile back, I forget which race it was, but I was trying so hard to get first that I ended up flipping right at the end there. Thankfully you still finish the race upside down.











Haha that's crazy that it's almost exactly the same!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeroni;12236019*


I just saw the video lol!!


----------



## Abiosis

*Dead Space*

_Just finished the 2nd playthrough...

Watched 2 "Dead Space" animation movies - "DownFall" & "Aftermath"

Great game and storyline... enough for today...

Gonna wait till weekend to start "Dead Space II" cause tons of homeworks at school lately ... [email protected]_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

A couple more of the Sauerbraten map/mod I am in the middle of working on -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -iceblade^

*Just Cause 2*



















just started playing Just Cause 2 and i find it really fun







. runs real well too, with all ingame settings set to max, 4xAA, and 16xAF.


----------



## SleeperService

FSX


----------



## SleeperService

More FSX


----------



## Alatar

OK that's alot of FSX screens









Pic:


----------



## man from atlantis

Crysis 1.2.1 
RELI 2, Fxmod pyhsics/particle, Hi-Res Foliages, Rygel Hi-Res Texture pack, Post-Process AA, Global Ambient Lighting/POM AF, Water Shaders..
1280*1024
GTX 460 @900/4200MHz
Q9650 @4Ghz


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## jjsoviet

^ How did you get all that neat lighting and TOD? I must know.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;12250339*
> ^ How did you get all that neat lighting and TOD? I must know.


all links and how to









http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58566&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58308&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4429&lim=0
http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=44018
http://www.fileplanet.com/194825/190000/fileinfo/Crysis---Rygel-High-Texture-Mod


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12250459*
> all links and how to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58566&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
> http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58308&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
> http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4429&lim=0
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=44018
> http://www.fileplanet.com/194747/190000/fileinfo/Crysis-Warhead---Rygel-High-Res-Texture-mod


Thanks. Rep all the way, bro!


----------



## Xristo

Veyron , Nfs hot pursuit =D no AA ruins this game , dam console ports.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I was playing the 360 version in HMV today, my god did it look shabby.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... I couldn't help but throw some of those mods on. I really love the water mod!!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12253630*
> *Crysis*... I couldn't help but throw some of those mods on. I really love the water mod!!


Gaming on a single screen to improve the performance?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12250459*
> all links and how to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58566&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
> http://crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=58308&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1
> http://crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4429&lim=0
> http://www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=44018
> http://www.fileplanet.com/194825/190000/fileinfo/Crysis---Rygel-High-Texture-Mod


what kind of FPS do you get with those settings?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12257427*
> what kind of FPS do you get with those settings?


well all ss shows fps thanks to afterburner osd.. generally 30-50 fps with 4xAA + 16xAF res 1280*1024.. and @ nvidia control panel, high q texture filtering, all other optimizations off + clamp..


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12257327*
> Gaming on a single screen to improve the performance?


You bet! LOL, I'm not ashamed to say that Crysis slows my system to a crawl in 2D Surround. At 1920x1200 I get 40-70 fps, but in 2D it's a totally different story ~5-20 fps...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12257755*
> You bet! LOL, I'm not ashamed to say that Crysis slows my system to a crawl in 2D Surround. At 1920x1200 I get 40-70 fps, but in 2D it's a totally different story ~5-20 fps...


Sounds like my system back when it had a athlon x2 3800+ (2ghz dual core with crappy architechture. Couldn't even play TF2 without lag, in this case lag being under 30 FPS) and a radeon 4350 at crysis medium settings. Still played through the whole game though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12251499*
> Veyron , Nfs hot pursuit =D no AA ruins this game , dam console ports.


I believe there are fixes that can be applied to this, take a look around and see. I might be wrong though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12253630*
> *Crysis*... I couldn't help but throw some of those mods on. I really love the water mod!!


Damn that looks nice, I'm surprised even 3x 260s can cope with that.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## De-Zant

Sigh.. Too many pics

Please tell me if these are working or not. I'm testing out the steam screenshot feature. 28 pics.

Two things

1: Don't be complainin' about dem jaggies

2: Yes I use replay mode. Who cares? I don't have the time to take screenshots while driving.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12258836*
> Sigh.. Too many pics
> 
> Please tell me if these are working or not. I'm testing out the steam screenshot feature. 28 pics.
> 
> Two things
> 
> 1: Don't be complainin' about dem jaggies
> 
> 2: Yes I use replay mode. Who cares? I don't have the time to take screenshots while driving.


Can't comment on whether the pics work because they are blocked at work..









I definitely use replay mode too because I can't take pics when I'm driving either.


----------



## rogueblade

They work.
Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12258956*
> They work.
> Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


I play with a logitech gamepad.

I use the back triggers for the forward / backward. They are either on or off, no analog

I use the thumbsticks for steering.

I couldn't imagine playing on a keyboard.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12258956*
> They work.
> Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


I play both Dirt 2 and Trackmania with a keyboard.

For flight sims I've got 3 joysticks to choose from.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12259232*
> I play both Dirt 2 and Trackmania with a keyboard.
> 
> For flight sims I've got 3 joysticks to choose from.


Trackmania is fine on most keyboards. I used to play with my old HP wireless. However, this MX black mechanical is making matters worse in that game since there is no tactile feedback.

I've got the logitech white joystick. The cheap but rotating one. For flyig games.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12258836*
> Sigh.. Too many pics
> 
> Please tell me if these are working or not. I'm testing out the steam screenshot feature. 28 pics.
> 
> Two things
> 
> 1: Don't be complainin' about dem jaggies
> 
> 2: Yes I use replay mode. Who cares? I don't have the time to take screenshots while driving.


I don't think there's a singe person on this earth that takes shots while driving - with what DiRT 2 provides that's simply dumb. I have advise for you, however:

F4 FTW
F7 and F8 FTW as well


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12259432*
> I don't think there's a singe person on this earth that takes shots while driving - with what DiRT 2 provides that's simply dumb. I have advise for you, however:
> 
> F4 FTW
> F7 and F8 FTW as well


F4? The steam screenshot feature is easier, since it automatically uploads them to the steam servers.

F7 and F8 don't provide decent camera angles. The only ones worth showing to you are from the flying camera. You get better screenshots with it. The camera angles that you get while driving aren't too great for screenshots.

Thanks though


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12258956*
> They work.
> Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


Nope, I use my 360 controller


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12259475*
> F4? The steam screenshot feature is easier, since it automatically uploads them to the steam servers.
> 
> F7 and F8 don't provide decent camera angles. The only ones worth showing to you are from the flying camera. You get better screenshots with it. The camera angles that you get while driving aren't too great for screenshots.
> 
> Thanks though


No, look at your screen shots De-Zant; at the bottom left corner, you'll see that I'm referring to the camera angles (which you got) and the fact that you can lose that toolbar and the other thing on the upper left hand corner by pressing F4, so we won't see all that stuff.

And if you don't like the camera angles in which you drive at, then why were you alluding to the fact that you use replay mode to take screen shots because you can't do it while actually driving???









Anyway, you have some great shots there.







Also, how's the Steam server thing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12259575*
> Nope, I use my 360 controller


This.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12261139*
> No, look at your screen shots De-Zant; at the bottom left corner, you'll see that I'm referring to the camera angles (which you got) and the fact that you can lose that toolbar and the other thing on the upper left hand corner by pressing F4, so we won't see all that stuff.
> 
> And if you don't like the camera angles in which you drive at, then why were you alluding to the fact that you use replay mode to take screen shots because you can't do it while actually driving???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you have some great shots there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how's the Steam server thing?
> 
> This.


Oh I didn't notice that. Thanks!









You must use the steam overlay in game. You can set a hotkey for the screenshot thing n the settings. I have it set to F11. I press it, and it saves a screenshot. After I close the game, steam automatically uploads them to a server, where I can choose which ones are public and which ones aren't. Then I can linkl them here. Sounds like more effort than for example imageshack, but it's aa little easier. It's worth trying out.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12258956*
> They work.
> Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


Nope.
I play all racing games with a Black Logitech Momo, although i would LOVE a G25.
also, Fraps auto screenshotting is your friend


----------



## Quadragon

Some Alpha Protocol shots.


apgame 2011-01-05 14-27-08-47 by Game Pics, on Flickr

apgame 2011-01-05 14-49-17-78 by Game Pics, on Flickr

apgame 2011-01-04 22-33-13-28 by Game Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Abiosis

*Dead Space II*

_Just started with more reasonable "Survivalist mode" in the first run...

tried a bit "Zealot mode" ~ died in a single [email protected]

can't imagine ""Hardcore Mode" would be like...

Awesome game~_


----------



## KG363

Alpha protocol's graphics look pretty darn impressive


----------



## ljason8eg

My 2011 ride. Some minor changes/additions.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;12269067*
> My 2011 ride. Some minor changes/additions.


bad-ass to the max!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quadragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12266845*
> Alpha protocol's graphics look pretty darn impressive


Good ol' UE3. Here's some more:


apgame 2011-01-05 15-09-09-91 by Game Pics, on Flickr

apgame 2011-01-05 15-18-23-11 by Game Pics, on Flickr

apgame 2011-01-04 22-03-20-52 by Game Pics, on Flickr


----------



## ghost_z

heres mine the gud ol crysis with reli 2 custom config
images have been converted to jpeg so some quality loss....it looked awesome in game.....xD













































































































thats it for now will keep updating......any other ideas people like what would be a gud place/location in crysis to take a screenshot????


----------



## rahulsuraj

Nice.


----------



## _CodeX_




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

^ Thank god, you didn't rise it like 90% does.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Wings of Prey*

Resized:


















Hi-Res:


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12258956*
> They work.
> Does anyone play Dirt2 with a keyboard?


I played Dirt 2 with a keyboard. I beat the game but it would always cramp my hand after 20 minutes of play.


----------



## Ellis

I found a glitch in Crysis Warhead today:










I tried to jump on it, and then it ended up like this:










Then I tried jumping on it again, all kinds of stuff happened, and I died.


----------



## PanicProne

Hello guys!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PanicProne;12277976*
> Hello guys!


Aloha


----------



## luXfer

Mabinogi, published by Nexon, developed by DevCat.

God, I miss this MMO =\


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

[IMG=http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8499/bfbc2game20110204181902.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Dead Space 2*









Resized:


























































Hi-Res:


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Saw PC games at a local Surplus shop for cheap, so I figured why not. I knew none of the games were all that great, but at $5 each, worth it to me. Got The Saboteur, Wanted- Weapons of Fate, Painkiller Resurrection and Turning Point Fall of Liberty for $20. Have only tried The Saboteur thus far. Actually seems pretty cool so far.

The Saboteur -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(had to blur this one obviously lol)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KG363

Saboteur was a very fun game. I got it for $10 at gamestop when it was still $50. I thought it was weird because they had mercs 2 for $50 when it was $10 everywhere else lol


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I picked up Turning Point: Fall of Liberty about 2 years ago and while the premise for the game was interesting, I could not get into it because of the graphics quality. Maybe it'll have more mileage with you though.

I did, however, enjoy the opening scene of that game.

*Dead Space 2*

Resized


















Hi-Res


----------



## Lifeshield

Aliens vs Predator.


----------



## -iceblade^

*Just Cause 2* (i know, i can't stop playing. game is too awesome. runs with no issues with 16xQ CSAA, which i wasn't using when i took these pics)


----------



## KG363

Great game


----------



## corpse fan

amazing some people cant get a simple rule like "inlcude name of game" right


----------



## KG363

Who are you referring to?


----------



## Quadragon

DoW2 Retribution Beta:


DOW2 2011-02-05 03-00-01-78 by Game Pics, on Flickr

DOW2 2011-02-01 20-26-26-72 by Game Pics, on Flickr

DOW2 2011-02-05 03-27-34-73 by Game Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Exean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;12269067*
> My 2011 ride. Some minor changes/additions.


What game is that?


----------



## Ellis

This thread still hasn't loaded and it's been open quite a few minutes...

I blame a mass of 5760x1200 Dead Space 2 screenshots. Not mentioning any names, though


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exean;12297588*
> What game is that?


iRacing. Check out the watermark at the bottom right corner.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12297686*
> This thread still hasn't loaded and it's been open quite a few minutes...
> 
> I blame a mass of 5760x1200 Dead Space 2 screenshots. Not mentioning any names, though


Couldn't possibly be me, my shots are @ 5*9*60x1200.









Yeah, I did pile 'em up in that post.


----------



## philhalo66

Starship Troopers Plasma mountain Demo

























Starship Troopers Outpost Demo


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12297784*
> Couldn't possibly be me, my shots are @ 5*9*60x1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did pile 'em up in that post.


I was going to say this because that's what I thought I'd read on the enlarge image banner, but then I thought about it and realised that 1920*3 was 5760.

So your monitors are 1986.6666666666666 (recurring) pixels wide each? Or is that something to do with bezel compensation that I don't really understand?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;12297811*
> I was going to say this because that's what I thought I'd read on the enlarge image banner, but then I thought about it and realised that 1920*3 was 5760.
> 
> So your monitors are 1986.6666666666666 (recurring) pixels wide each? Or is that something to do with bezel compensation that I don't really understand?


Bezel comp creates virtual display area behind the bezels, which is hidden

This way, the bezels don't distrupt the image. Without bezel comp, lines going through the bezels don't match up, but with bezel comp makes them match up. That area behind the bezels can't be seen. It's hidden from view. It's like it was a single huge curved monitor, but someone had put 2 pieces of black tape in the place of the bezels, dividing the huge monitor to 3 parts

There are the 200 extra pixels. Not in the displays themselfs.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12297936*
> Bezel comp creates virtual display area behind the bezels, which is hidden
> 
> This way, the bezels don't distrupt the image. Without bezel comp, lines going through the bezels don't match up, but with bezel comp makes them match up. That area behind the bezels can't be seen. It's hidden from view. It's like it was a single huge curved monitor, but someone had put 2 pieces of black tape in the place of the bezels, dividing the huge monitor to 3 parts
> 
> There are the 200 extra pixels. Not in the displays themselfs.


Ah I get it now, thanks for explaining


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Think of it like sitting in your car and the door/window frame being bezels... when you look outside you see the world. It exists behind the frame even though you can't see through the frame, that's what the bezel correction does for Surround monitors, but the bezels are thinner.


----------



## trojan92

Max FPS = 60 but dips down to 20-30 when there's explosions.


----------



## Ellis

Makes sense


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Just Cause 2 FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And AvP too, as soon as I get a working GTX 480!!!!!!!


----------



## De-Zant




----------



## cruizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trojan92*












Just love how your opponent is wrist balancing his gun....


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Mirror's Edge*... I was inspired in another thread to install and play it again. I had forgotten how beautiful it can be.







It does not play nice with 2D Surround though.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruizer;12300038*
> Just love how your opponent is wrist balancing his gun....


Lmao he's on my side, waiting for me to go :L


----------



## Shrimp

Loving Steam's new screenshot feature.


----------



## trojan92

^







screen res


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


*Just Cause 2* (i know, i can't stop playing. game is too awesome. runs with no issues with 16xQ CSAA, which i wasn't using when i took these pics)


I stopped playing it really fast.
I did finish the first mission then came to a large villa then I gave up...
Was WAY to realism-ball-crushing for my taste.
Hookshot->butt parachute for a few minutes-> hookshot on ground (?) now continue "flying".
pressing a button to get out of car and stand on roof...
Nope... NOT my kind of game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think I have finally modded GTR2 to look pretty nice. Now I just have to get to adding my crap ton of tracks, high res track updates, and high res liveries. Then it should look pretty nice IMO considering how it looks stock.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Maybe try some new track cams as well. It looks much better in motion, these screens don't really do it justice. I think I actually have a descent looking bloom and colour correction setting going though with the ENB series thing. I think I have ambient occlusion working as well, it's hard to tell though.


----------



## Radiopools

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12314597*
> I stopped playing it really fast.
> I did finish the first mission then came to a large villa then I gave up...
> Was WAY to realism-ball-crushing for my taste.
> Hookshot->butt parachute for a few minutes-> hookshot on ground (?) now continue "flying".
> pressing a button to get out of car and stand on roof...
> Nope... NOT my kind of game.


So your kind of game..is something that's NOT fun?









JC2 is ridiculous, that's what makes it so fun imo. It is like the developers knew they were making a GAME.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More GTR2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

hnng.
must
reinstall
GTR2

also man, want an ENBConfig? i have one on nogrip


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radiopools;12318315*
> So your kind of game..is something that's fun?
> 
> JC2 is ridiculous, that's what makes it so boring imo. It is like the developers knew they were ruining a GAME.


Fixed.


----------



## kcuestag

@Aaron_Henderson do you play online in some kind of a league or something?

I may want to join you, I'm a big fan of rFactor, GTR, and GTR2


----------



## rogueblade

Is iRacing better than GTR2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12319092*
> hnng.
> must
> reinstall
> GTR2
> 
> also man, want an ENBConfig? i have one on nogrip


I made my own man, but thanks for the offer. All the ones I tried from nogrip (best GTR2 site ever, been registered there for years) where way too bloomy and overbright for my tastes. I reduced the bloom, not removed but subtle, colour corrected. Turned motion blur on but I don't think it's working, it's hard to tell. It looks to be at times, others not. I tried a few mods, but here is what I ended up with-

-Not sure if it works for sure, but it looks to be - Ambient Occlusion from nVidia Control Panel
-ENB series (my config, which I think looks great)
-FOV and Head Physics mod 1.2
-Brighter Headlights by Voma 1.1
-New Exhaust Flame GFX by ProDrive
-New Tread Textures by 1.0 Zweidrittel
-Blinding Sun 1.2 by Rich_A
-New Brake Glow by Mayo
-Better Light 1.0 by Zeozeus
-Smaller Sparks 1.0 by Rich_A
-Lens Flare Mod 1.0 by Jon Hillenbrand

I am pretty happy with how it looks now. Once I get my custom liveries and tracks going, it should look gorgeous for how old it is. Only things to mod now are cams and such, add-on cars, etc. I don't want to fudge with the GFX too much anymore. I remember modding this game a few years back and it did not look this good, so I don't want to mess up what I have so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12319134*
> @Aaron_Henderson do you play online in some kind of a league or something?
> 
> I may want to join you, I'm a big fan of rFactor, GTR, and GTR2


Currently, I don't play online. But I am planning on it, and that's why I am trying to get back into GTR2. I haven't had a racing wheel, so I haven't bothered with the online racing in a few years. But I got a week or two ago, and have been itching to get some GTR2 practice in so I can play online with some confidence, and hopefully join a league or something. I really need a better wheel than this no name one, but it's more precise than my 360 pad by a mile. It should do for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12319171*
> Is iRacing better than GTR2?


Couldn't tell you, but I would assume so. The only issue is monthly fees, otherwise I'd have some first hand experience to share with you. Plus, GTR2 just has an insane amount of content. Hundred of tracks, tons of mods for add-on cars, etc. Customize everything you want with ease. There are replacements out there for nearly every sound, loading screen, etc. I've always loved GTR2. I have GTR Evo, but most of the content I have is for GTR2.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12319171*
> Is iRacing better than GTR2?


Miles better. Biggest issue some people have is the cost.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12319111*
> Fixed.


Agreed.

Just Cause 2 was so weird, repetitive and unrealistic it was not fun at all.
I played it for 2hours straight thinking "it might get better", but hell no just as lame.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

And some more GTR2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Agreed.

Just Cause 2 was so weird, repetitive and unrealistic it was not fun at all.
I played it for 2hours straight thinking "it might get better", but hell no just as lame.


What's your opinion on San Andreas ten, and what games do you like?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12320167*
> What's your opinion on San Andreas ten, and what games do you like?


I actually love the GTA series, completed San Andreas like 6times and IV 4-5 times









Mostly I play BC2, CS:S, Mass Effect 1+2, Oblivion, L4D 1+2 and so on..
I mostly like action, rpg and team based multi player online.
But I play some Forza 3, Grid and GTA IV a bit too, always loved cars (Tuning and drifting = sex).

But something with Just Cause just makes me meeeeeh..
Its like its a unfinished game made with no love from the producers.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12320328*
> I actually love the GTA series, completed San Andreas like 6times and IV 4-5 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly I play BC2, CS:S, Mass Effect 1+2, Oblivion, L4D 1+2 and so on..
> I mostly like action, rpg and team based multi player online.
> But I play some Forza 3, Grid and GTA IV a bit too, always loved cars (Tuning and drifting = sex).
> 
> But something with Just Cause just makes me meeeeeh..
> Its like its a unfinished game made with no love from the producers.


maybe im not as hard to please as u coz me and my freinds here seriously loved jc2 and i played it till the end discovering the easter eggs...........
i liked it maybe coz i like freedom and lots of explosions in game....and best of all i could rip a minigun and wreck havoc around me.........


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Agreed.

Just Cause 2 was so weird, repetitive and unrealistic it was not fun at all.
I played it for 2hours straight thinking "it might get better", but hell no just as lame.


Yeah.
I got so fed up with being way to OP and everything has autoaim and everything can be done with one button actions.
Grappling hook this, grappling hook that.
I rather play a fun game and use god mode and similar... But then again not because I would ruin the game.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

One of the biggest reasons why I love JC2 is because of the graphics. I can assure you, if it weren't for the game looking so amazing, I probably wouldn't play it nearly as much, and could ultimately care less about it.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


One of the biggest reasons why I love JC2 is because of the graphics. I can assure you, if it weren't for the game looking so amazing, I probably wouldn't play it nearly as much, and could ultimately care less about it.


The scenery I've seen in videos on JC2 with open landscapes, mountains and oceans are really nice.
But I played it first on PS3 and was so turned off my the low-generic graphic.
Tried it later on PC just because I couldn't justify that low-level graphic.
It was a lot better on PC (lol who wouldn't have guessed







) but it's the gameplay and how it's played that ruins it for me.
I think that's the same for Go4Life.


----------



## TheRockMonsi




----------



## tucker933




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Holy spoilers batman!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*




















Congratz for your lvl 50!









How long did it take you?

I'm only lvl 35, but I want to reach lvl 50 before Battlefield 3 BETA is out, I play like an hour a day, so I hardly do like 1 lvl per... week?

My kill ratio is 2.57 though


----------



## Xristo

Some shots i took while wondering around in crysis and one of the koenigsegg in nfs hot pursuit ..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTR2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Congratz for your lvl 50!









How long did it take you?

I'm only lvl 35, but I want to reach lvl 50 before Battlefield 3 BETA is out, I play like an hour a day, so I hardly do like 1 lvl per... week?

My kill ratio is 2.57 though










Ty.









It took me a little over 300 hours worth of playing time. Here are my stats; they haven't been updated in a while, but you can see when i hit Rank 49, I was just over the 300 hour mark.

You can also see that I totally envy your K/D as well, lol.







Anyway, I play a whole lot of Rush, so if you're wondering where I get the points from, it's that game type.

Anyway, I'm sure you don't have much longer to go, you're more than half way there - which means less than 150 hours







- just keep it up and you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit*... you guys made it kind of hard _not_ to want to race.

Resized:


























































Hi-Res:


----------



## l337sft

This game is beautiful, and it runs like butter.


----------



## ljason8eg

Won a pretty high strength of field race earlier. Most points I've ever got in one race before.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Was playing some..

*Just Cause 2*

























*Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

An really old GTR2 or GTL screenshot that I decided to post-process this morning -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ljason8eg

That's pretty awesome. I should try some post processing on some of mine.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;12347839*
> That's pretty awesome. I should try some post processing on some of mine.


Do it. I always enjoy your shots. I was just browsing the nogripracing.com screenshot gallery this morning, and a lot of the guys there are doing it their shots. I figured I'd give it a go, and it came out pretty nice IMO. I'm going to do some more shots of mine when I feel up to it.


----------



## Use

GTA San Andreas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12319185*
> I made my own man, but thanks for the offer. All the ones I tried from nogrip (best GTR2 site ever, been registered there for years) where way too bloomy and overbright for my tastes. I reduced the bloom, not removed but subtle, colour corrected. Turned motion blur on but I don't think it's working, it's hard to tell. It looks to be at times, others not. I tried a few mods, but here is what I ended up with-
> 
> -Not sure if it works for sure, but it looks to be - Ambient Occlusion from nVidia Control Panel
> -ENB series (my config, which I think looks great)
> -FOV and Head Physics mod 1.2
> -Brighter Headlights by Voma 1.1
> -New Exhaust Flame GFX by ProDrive
> -New Tread Textures by 1.0 Zweidrittel
> -Blinding Sun 1.2 by Rich_A
> -New Brake Glow by Mayo
> -Better Light 1.0 by Zeozeus
> -Smaller Sparks 1.0 by Rich_A
> -Lens Flare Mod 1.0 by Jon Hillenbrand
> 
> I am pretty happy with how it looks now. Once I get my custom liveries and tracks going, it should look gorgeous for how old it is. Only things to mod now are cams and such, add-on cars, etc. I don't want to fudge with the GFX too much anymore. I remember modding this game a few years back and it did not look this good, so I don't want to mess up what I have so far.
> 
> Currently, I don't play online. But I am planning on it, and that's why I am trying to get back into GTR2. I haven't had a racing wheel, so I haven't bothered with the online racing in a few years. But I got a week or two ago, and have been itching to get some GTR2 practice in so I can play online with some confidence, and hopefully join a league or something. I really need a better wheel than this no name one, but it's more precise than my 360 pad by a mile. It should do for now.
> 
> Couldn't tell you, but I would assume so. The only issue is monthly fees, otherwise I'd have some first hand experience to share with you. Plus, GTR2 just has an insane amount of content. Hundred of tracks, tons of mods for add-on cars, etc. Customize everything you want with ease. There are replacements out there for nearly every sound, loading screen, etc. I've always loved GTR2. I have GTR Evo, but most of the content I have is for GTR2.


bit of a late reply, but this is my ENB.
http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=12481
i tried to make it as non-blurry and bloomy as i could


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12348288*
> bit of a late reply, but this is my ENB.
> http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=12481
> i tried to make it as non-blurry and bloomy as i could


It does look nice, but I am really happy with the config I made up for myself. I really do appreciate it, and months ago would have used it, but I've put a few hours into tweaking my own config that turned out pretty nice as well IMO. I might throw your config on though just to test it out and see what you have come up with though. I should upload mine on nogrip when I am done tweaking it.


----------



## mfb412

allright, leave a link when you do, i've just reinstalled and am eager to see what difference yours makes along with the other mods


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12351020*
> allright, leave a link when you do, i've just reinstalled and am eager to see what difference yours makes along with the other mods


Will do man. Maybe I'll get you to give it a quick test before I upload it and see if there is anything you might like to see different.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12347743*
> An really old GTR2 or GTL screenshot that I decided to post-process this morning -
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This... looks... fantastic!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Thanks guys (ljason8ed and CH_Skyline), here is as close to the original that I still have if anyone cares -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

There is still blur added obviously, but I must have did that years ago when I took the screen.


----------



## kcuestag

Let me guess the track, Monza?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12351569*
> Will do man. Maybe I'll get you to give it a quick test before I upload it and see if there is anything you might like to see different.


Sounds fine to me, let's hope my old momo is still kickin'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12352837*
> Let me guess the track, Monza?


Hm, looks like the mid-exit of the first Lesmo but i wouldn't know, haven't raced it in a while...


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12332524*
> Some shots i took while wondering around in crysis and one of the koenigsegg in nfs hot pursuit ..


Can you share your custom TOD /CFG files please?


----------



## Alatar

Minecraft


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Team Fortress 2*










*Magicka*


----------



## Ghost23

First post









Some Crysis SS's I took about an hour ago.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Dead Space 2*... I _LOVE_ the bloody Vintage suit and Forged Engineer suits!!

Resized:


































Hi-Res:


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

L4D 2 online custom map.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12352837*
> Let me guess the track, Monza?


It's been awhile, but I think you're right.

Battlefield Bad Company 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duffy

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2*
-Museum Level


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Ah, what the heck, a few more -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This game is a million times better on PC for some reason. Me and a bud played through the single player on his PS3, and wasn't impressed. Actually seems pretty descent this time through. Still haven't tried multiplayer, I have so many games on the go right now. I bought Crysis Warhead a week or two ago and still haven't even tried it.


----------



## fibre_optics

black ops any one? ;D


----------



## Alatar

^ nice emblem lol


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ediBtPhYZmw[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## -iceblade^

Just Cause 2


----------



## kcuestag

F1 2010 - Online League Race






Will take some more tomorrow @ Melbourne while I practice for Friday's league race.

Running it at 1920x1080 AAx4 AFx16 Ultra Quality - Constant 60fps with Vsync (GPU line for rain puddles included too).

I'm using the ModUpdater made by KaZaMa! Over 50 mods installed for quality textures and many other things, looks brilliant in-game!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Is F1 2010 a DirectX11 title? Just wondering, because I know DiRT 2 is.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12375325*
> Is F1 2010 a DirectX11 title? Just wondering, because I know DiRT 2 is.


Yes, but there's not really any noticeable DX11 effects, difference between DX9 and DX11 on this game is... None









Dirt 2 has a lot more DX11 effects and is way better optimized.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Oh man, those F1 shots look nice.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12375736*
> Oh man, those F1 shots look nice.


Thank you


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12375097*
> Just Cause 2


Man, JC 2 looked good on XBox, can't wait to see it on my PC ^^ Lovely shots.


----------



## ljason8eg

Me leading Dale Earnhardt Jr. tonight in iRacing.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;12376608*
> Man, JC 2 looked good on XBox, can't wait to see it on my PC ^^ Lovely shots.


cheers









welcome to OCN - i hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Mafia 2










The Witcher















Zeno Clash


----------



## -iceblade^

*Just Cause 2*.

i believe i can fly


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12388994*
> *Just Cause 2*.
> 
> i believe i can fly


Haha, I love saying that while I'm falling from the sky, too.









More DiRT 2:


























Have 2 short videos coming soon as well!!!


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12388850*


I spot big boobed, redhead sorceress


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12388850*


How about some title yoo. M2 images make me wana punch rock for not releasing LA Noir on PC.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SHNS0*


I spot big boobed, redhead sorceress


Pic of the day.


----------



## kcuestag

More F1 2010 Online shots










Installed a bunch of HD Textures mods and realistic tyre degradation mod as well, also some awesome ilumination, they're not included in the pictures, but I will show them tonight!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Use*


GTA San Andreas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


HAHA! CJ looks so bad with no hair and those glasses









Damn I love San Andreas! That dildo you could find from Police station's shower room. How punk is that?


----------



## levontraut

what is the name of te app you guys are using to do the screen shots. i got fraps but it does not show cpu and gpu usage and temp etc...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


what is the name of te app you guys are using to do the screen shots. i got fraps but it does not show cpu and gpu usage and temp etc...


Fraps - grab it from http://www.fraps.com/download.php


----------



## levontraut

but i got fraps and it does not show me cpu gpu and temp etc.. it just shows me fps.

and it is in yellow not purple.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


but i got fraps and it does not show me cpu gpu and temp etc.. it just shows me fps.

and it is in yellow not purple.


The purple one is MSI Afterburner.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


The purple one is MSI Afterburner.


^This, I use MSI Afterburner to monitor my temperatures as well as framerate while not using FRAPS sometimes.


----------



## mfb412

Rivatuner? EVGA Precision?


----------



## =Tac=

Some super hardcore gaming this morning..............!


----------



## returned4good

I used to operate an MLRS in the Army, so I had to snatch this when I saw it in Prototype...


----------



## kakakakaka

*Metro 2033
*
that librarian is (eh...was..) a pain in the ass...


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=tac=*


some super hardcore gaming this morning..............!



































































america is dominate!


----------



## mfb412

i am crying, i am crying tears!


----------



## =Tac=

Picked this up off of steam earlier today, just got done playing it for a few minutes. Looks great and plays even better.









































Groin punch


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I coudl'nt sit through it. I'm out of the first zone and I just feel the game's too boring to continue. I've tried several times to pick it up but no dice.


----------



## Abiosis

*Crysis (Modded)*

_Never really beat it previously...

Tried out with some mods to see how it goes...

For some reason,it's a bit dark with mods overall...

Strange thing's it remains sunset or night time...

rarely shows shining sunlight...Weird~ _


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Mirror's Edge*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Some super hardcore gaming this morning..............!











It's so much better than CoD.

Also: DIRT, GRID, GRID2, F1 2010 are all the same game with different tracks and cars.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## go4life

Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12418694*
> Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
> I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


No issues whatsoever. Re-install? Did you patch it?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12418694*
> Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
> I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


Works perfectly for me. Installed it via Steam.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12418694*
> Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
> I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


Hmmm...it's installed, but I've not tried it on Win7 yet. I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12418694*
> Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
> I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


My EA download manager copy works completely fine.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

These two videos come from the same races that I took my last set of screen shots from:


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


No issues whatsoever. Re-install? Did you patch it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Works perfectly for me. Installed it via Steam.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Hmmm...it's installed, but I've not tried it on Win7 yet. I'll give it a go and see what happens.


Well I have it on steam, so it autopatches!

I have to give it a try again now and see how it goes. But after vista I have had no luck getting it to work on 7! Tried 4 times I think, even with reformats and everything :/


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Mirrors Edge










Wolfenstein









Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12400944*
> *Crysis (Modded)*
> 
> _Never really beat it previously...
> 
> Tried out with some mods to see how it goes...
> 
> For some reason,it's a bit dark with mods overall...
> 
> Strange thing's it remains sunset or night time...
> 
> rarely shows shining sunlight...Weird~_


oh man that's beautiful. what mods are you running?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## WOoKies_Fossil

Makes me laugh everytime i see it !


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


These two videos come from the same races that I took my last set of screen shots from:












I hate that buggy. Subaru Impreza Group N <3


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## corpse fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


oh man that's beautiful. what mods are you running?


ditto


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

I posted this on another topic but it probably fits on here too.









Blacksite Area 51 screenshots:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone*


Blacksite Area 51 screenshots


I bought that game at GameStop and the guy said "are you sure your computer can run this?" I almost lol'd in his face, but he just was doing his job to avoid returned merchandise.









It's too bad that you can't just return it because it was a bad game... I do hope you enjoy it though.







I wasn't very satisfied with it.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I bought that game at GameStop and the guy said "are you sure your computer can run this?" I almost lol'd in his face, but he just was doing his job to avoid returned merchandise.









It's too bad that you can't just return it because it was a bad game... I do hope you enjoy it though.







I wasn't very satisfied with it.


I was one of the weird ppl who enjoyed it. I thought the story was pretty good but some of the level designs were poor choices. If I remember correctly this game was rushed and the creators of the game were disappointed in some of the things in the game. I'd make a wild guess and say they wanted different level designs and many more changes.

I still think the games pretty good. It's far from the worst like many ppl try to make it out to be. With everything maxed out at 1920x1200 resolution I get about 100fps-70fps back and fourth.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlezone 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rogueblade

^ omggggggggggggg epic nostalgic feelingssssssssssssss


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IlovetheChosenone;12436026*
> I was one of the weird ppl who enjoyed it. I thought the story was pretty good but some of the level designs were poor choices. If I remember correctly this game was rushed and the creators of the game were disappointed in some of the things in the game. I'd make a wild guess and say they wanted different level designs and many more changes.
> 
> I still think the games pretty good. It's far from the worst like many ppl try to make it out to be. With everything maxed out at 1920x1200 resolution I get about 100fps-70fps back and fourth.


You are right, it's certainly not the worst game, I just had higher hopes. I don't remember if it was the textures or what, but I may have to load it up again just to see. I can give it a proper 2D Surround test as well..


----------



## Alatar

lol noooooooooooooo ... game name is filtered -___-


----------



## =Tac=

Got around to actually playing AvP a little, picked it up during the Christmas sale and thought I give the Predator a try.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Ewwww, lol, that's gross.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12427994*
> oh man that's beautiful. what mods are you running?


_Hi,

I mainly used these mods with some custom config tweak...

I can't add more cause it'll kill Frame rate [email protected]

Crysis "Texture Update Pack" ( http://www.footsim.net/files/pro_evolution_soccer_2010/29886/ )

High Resolution Foliage ~ ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4471&lim=0 )

(FXMOD) Particle/Effect Modifications ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=3058&lim=140&sid=c1cf6349c11faa2f23c7e3b567528503 )_


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12438051*
> _Hi,
> 
> I mainly used these mods with some custom config tweak...
> 
> I can't add more cause it'll kill Frame rate [email protected]
> 
> Crysis "Texture Update Pack" ( http://www.footsim.net/files/pro_evolution_soccer_2010/29886/ )
> 
> High Resolution Foliage ~ ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4471&lim=0 )
> 
> (FXMOD) Particle/Effect Modifications ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=3058&lim=140&sid=c1cf6349c11faa2f23c7e3b567528503 )_


So you didn't mod the water? I could've sworn that was the watershader mod too. Makes the water look like this...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12438456*
> So you didn't mod the water? I could've sworn that was the watershader mod too. Makes the water look like this...


That looks sick!

I think my PC would blow up trying to run Crysis with this level of detail.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12438456*
> So you didn't mod the water? I could've sworn that was the watershader mod too. Makes the water look like this..


[email protected] Yes I did...this "watershader mod" looks awesome as well~


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12438747*
> [email protected] Yes I did...this "watershader mod" looks awesome as well~


Yeah, I think it makes quite a difference. I was already in love with the vanilla version's water, but this takes it to another level. There are very, very few games that have water that looks anything near this real, physics or appearance.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12438684*
> That looks sick!
> 
> I think my PC would blow up trying to run Crysis with this level of detail.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure yours can handle it, it's not like mine is waaaay better. Just watch how many mods you put in because too many can make it completely unplayable.

EDIT: Did I really just double-post for the first time??? Well, it was a good run for the first 624...


----------



## corpse fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12438051*
> _Hi,
> 
> I mainly used these mods with some custom config tweak...
> 
> I can't add more cause it'll kill Frame rate [email protected]
> 
> Crysis "Texture Update Pack" ( http://www.footsim.net/files/pro_evolution_soccer_2010/29886/ )
> 
> High Resolution Foliage ~ ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=4471&lim=0 )
> 
> (FXMOD) Particle/Effect Modifications ( http://www.crymod.com/filebase.php?fileid=3058&lim=140&sid=c1cf6349c11faa2f23c7e3b567528503 )_


its all in russian or whatever, how am i supposed to knwo what to get?

edit: found it at the bottom


----------



## =Tac=

Crysis fun....

Doc never said he had a secret stash of cars...

















































































































aww shucks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;12439052*
> Crysis fun....
> 
> Doc never said he had a secret stash of cars...
> 
> ~snip~
> aww shucks


The only thing I hate about that editor is windowed mode. I get horrible performance in windowed mode!!!


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12438859*
> Yeah, I think it makes quite a difference. I was already in love with the vanilla version's water, but this takes it to another level. There are very, very few games that have water that looks anything near this real, physics or appearance.


_Yes,that's so true...

can't imagine a game that released in late 2007 still have such potential to expands even further...

hope the upcoming Crysis II can maintains their crown...
_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corpse fan;12438915*
> its all in russian or whatever, how am i supposed to knwo what to get?
> 
> edit: found it at the bottom


_Right on..._


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12439123*
> The only thing I hate about that editor is windowed mode. I get horrible performance in windowed mode!!!


Yeah, runs poor for me too.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How do you mod the Steam version of Crysis?


----------



## philhalo66

battlezone 1


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yellowtoblerone

^ win


----------



## rogueblade

do people still play battlezone 2


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12418694*
> Anyone else having problems getting Mirrors Edge work on Win7?
> I really want to play it again, but all the times I have tried it on win7 it just crashes at startup


your overclock is unstable then. change it to default and you will see it will work again.


----------



## Thatguystolemynick




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... I've added some different object/texture mods, as well as nanosuit and weapons.


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12453333*
> *Crysis*... I've added some different object/texture mods, as well as nanosuit and weapons.


_Those're some pretty interesting mods there,Sky... nice~_


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Just reposting something cool


----------



## Abiosis

*Crysis Warhead (Modded)*

_It seems this's a "Crysis week" for me~ [email protected]_


----------



## utterfabrication

Dragon Age 2 German demo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*










*Crysis*


























*Magicka*


----------



## OfficerMac

I'll just leave these here...


----------



## kcuestag

Is it really that hard to put the game's title above screenshots?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12479210*
> Is it really that hard to put the game's title above screenshots?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac;12477465*
> I'll just leave these here...


Bullet Storm looks pimp.


----------



## CorporalAris

Why would you quote all of his pictures?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorporalAris;12480715*
> Why would you quote all of his pictures?


Because, not a lot of smart people in this thread to be honest. An quite a lot don't even post game names. Why I've stopped using this thread.

Someone needs to take over moderation of it.


----------



## Alatar

please tell me that you're just running 16:9 and that the game does allow other formats :/ , looks great but those black bars scream "port"


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12483955*
> please tell me that you're just running 16:9 and that the game does allow other formats :/ , looks great but those black bars scream "port"


The resolution is 1920x1200 in those screenshots. You won't get that by running 16:9. Even if you're running 1920x1080 on a 1920x1200 display and take a screenshot, it will not take the black bars in, since the image is only 1920x1080.

Most likely just a bad port.

Didn't mirrors edge do this too? IDK, I Don't have a 1920x1200 display...

But the fact is that being a port doesn't make a game bad. BC2 screams port to me but it's a great game....


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K;12368233*
> L4D 2 online custom map.


What is this map ??

where did you get it ??


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12484409*
> The resolution is 1920x1200 in those screenshots. You won't get that by running 16:9. Even if you're running 1920x1080 on a 1920x1200 display and take a screenshot, it will not take the black bars in, since the image is only 1920x1080.
> 
> Most likely just a bad port.
> 
> Didn't mirrors edge do this too? IDK, I Don't have a 1920x1200 display...
> 
> But the fact is that being a port doesn't make a game bad. BC2 screams port to me but it's a great game....


Mirror's Edge does NOT add black bars in 1920x1200. I've never had a game add black bars in 1920x1200. Only had that happen when taking a screen shot during a cinematic section.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12484988*
> Mirror's Edge does NOT add black bars in 1920x1200. I've never had a game add black bars in 1920x1200. Only had that happen when taking a screen shot during a cinematic section.


Oh. Mirrors edge added black bars for me when I ran it at 1680x1050 and 1400x1050 on my previous rig and I have seen some screenshots in this thread to suggest that it adds black bars.

The game is weird... I shall test it the next time I play it. See if 1680x1050 results in black bars on the top and the bottom...


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12479210*
> is it really that hard to put the game's title above screenshots?


+1


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12484409*
> The resolution is 1920x1200 in those screenshots. You won't get that by running 16:9. Even if you're running 1920x1080 on a 1920x1200 display and take a screenshot, it will not take the black bars in, since the image is only 1920x1080.
> 
> Most likely just a bad port.
> 
> Didn't mirrors edge do this too? IDK, I Don't have a 1920x1200 display...
> 
> But the fact is that being a port doesn't make a game bad. BC2 screams port to me but it's a great game....


yeah stupid me, if you run 1920x1080 on a 1920x1200 display the bars wont show on the screenies









and mirrors edge runs perfectly wine with 1900x1200...


----------



## Abiosis

*Dragon Age II Demo*

_Just tested it...

"Bloody Awesome" ~ [email protected]_


----------



## snoball

lol?
I'll bring come DiRT 2 laterz. Maybe crysis


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... so I realized what most of my previous shots were lacking... DX10! Along with that came the DoF that I've been seeing in some of the other submitted screenies.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12484409*
> The resolution is 1920x1200 in those screenshots. You won't get that by running 16:9. Even if you're running 1920x1080 on a 1920x1200 display and take a screenshot, it will not take the black bars in, since the image is only 1920x1080.
> 
> Most likely just a bad port.
> 
> Didn't mirrors edge do this too? IDK, I Don't have a 1920x1200 display...
> 
> But the fact is that being a port doesn't make a game bad. BC2 screams port to me but it's a great game....


Noticed the black bars while at 1280x720...still, awesome game (If only my rig could play it with high settings *sigh) Don't remember Mirror's Edge doing that, but I haven't played that in awhile


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Crysis Warhead DX10 all enthusiast settings, no aa.


























L4D 2 Max , Custom Map.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Call of Duty 4!











That skin mod or whatever it is looks disgusting.


----------



## TaiDinh

Cheer up, Isaac!

Dead Space 2


----------



## =Tac=

Mass Effect 2


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... the last that I'll post of this game for a bit.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Why would you quote all of his pictures?


Cause he isn't very smart...I was thinking the exact same thing and that was the nicest thing I could conclude about him.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$till LegendaryU2K*


Crysis Warhead DX10 all enthusiast settings, no aa.

L4D 2 Max , Custom Map.











Ha. I play with cpl Punishment from time to time. What map is that?


----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

I think its dead line 2. Very fun level. My user name / steam is u2k tha greate$t
http://steamcommunity.com/id/u2knetwork/


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need For Speed Shift w/ mods -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

must.. have.. ALL!
if only the pots on my MOMO weren't so ef'd up i'd be playing GTR 2 and Shift all day.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


must.. have.. ALL!
if only the pots on my MOMO weren't so ef'd up i'd be playing GTR 2 and Shift all day.


Did you try cleaning them?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


must.. have.. ALL!
if only the pots on my MOMO weren't so ef'd up i'd be playing GTR 2 and Shift all day.


Just recently found out the most amazing thing for Shift - Forza 3 cars are being imported! There are already quite a few that are done, I just need to buy myself a Forza disc because the add-on cars come with a DVD-Check tool to aid in piracy prevention or something. There's even a Prototype mod! Also, just today, version 2.0 of the Overhaul mod was released. I've settled on using Overhaul after trying a bunch of different handling mods for the past while. 4 new tracks have also been converted from the Xbox DLC. Also, there aren't very many high-res liveries for Shift yet, but there are people working on those as well. I might try my hand at it actually. A couple GTR2/Evo cars have been imported as well I believe, not positive though. I hope to start seeing some converted tracks, that would be beyond amazing.

More Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here are some Bulletstorm Screens:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Bulletstorm doesn't look bad at all!!! I'm surprised!!!!!!









What are your frame rates like? Do you know?


----------



## CHEFFY!

I got everything maxed out with 4x AA and I run a constant 60 FPS with vsync. The game is capped at 62 for some reason...


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!;12517234*
> I got everything maxed out with 4x AA and I run a constant 60 FPS with vsync. The game is capped at 62 for some reason...


You can use "BulletstormINIeditor" to unlock the 62 cap... edit "StormEngine" in "Config" folder...









*Bulletstorm*

I like the style of this game...


----------



## JeremiahTheBullfrog

so addicting...


----------



## Term`

gotta say, I'm impressed with bullet storm, looks like a modern Unreal 2,


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Looks like I'll have to grab Bulletstorm, looks amazing.

More Shift w/ mods -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12513354*
> Did you try cleaning them?


Yep. It's just that whenever i put them upright, the throttle's pot slides out of position... note: buy some glue and get the son of a gun stuck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12513505*
> Just recently found out the most amazing thing for Shift - Forza 3 cars are being imported! There are already quite a few that are done, I just need to buy myself a Forza disc because the add-on cars come with a DVD-Check tool to aid in piracy prevention or something. There's even a Prototype mod! Also, just today, version 2.0 of the Overhaul mod was released. I've settled on using Overhaul after trying a bunch of different handling mods for the past while. 4 new tracks have also been converted from the Xbox DLC. Also, there aren't very many high-res liveries for Shift yet, but there are people working on those as well. I might try my hand at it actually. A couple GTR2/Evo cars have been imported as well I believe, not positive though. I hope to start seeing some converted tracks, that would be beyond amazing.
> 
> More Shift -


Do want all this shnaz. I want something that isn't Starcraft II or Black Ops to fill my time between the school and the girlfriend


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Bulletstorm - 4x SSAA + 4x Sparse Grid Transparency


----------



## Xealot

*Darksiders:*



















*Dead Space:*



















*Dragon Age: Origins (Awakening):*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Hmmmm....


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


Hmmmm....


Great minds think alike?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I guess so


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!;12516971*
> Here are some Bulletstorm Screens:
> SNIIIP


Looks more awesome everytime i see it... I need to get paid.


----------



## IlovetheChosenone

The Thing pc game, a game almost anyones computer on overclock.net should run and the graphics are pretty nice for a 2002 game.


----------



## -iceblade^

*Napoleon Total War*























































the campaign map is really beautiful and so detailed, and i love the blur effect that they have applied to see things in the distance. i'm playing as Russia and want to blitz the Ottoman Empire before retaking Moldavia from the Austrians and attacking East Prussia. both those nations are my allies...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


*Napoleon Total War*

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-23 21-38-12-29.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-23 21-54-01-20.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-24 18-54-04-43.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-24 18-54-38-48.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-24 18-54-46-45.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/110225/Napoleon 2011-02-24 21-27-55-53.jpg

the campaign map is really beautiful and so detailed, and i love the blur effect that they have applied to see things in the distance. i'm playing as Russia and want to blitz the Ottoman Empire before retaking Moldavia from the Austrians and attacking East Prussia. both those nations are my allies...


I play this game on Saturdays sometimes when I have plenty of time. It's really demanding and looks stunning. I play as France. I love that country, I go there almost every year.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01;12521555*
> I play this game on Saturdays sometimes when I have plenty of time. It's really demanding and looks stunning. I play as France. I love that country, I go there almost every year.


yeah it really taxes a system. the one game where i wish i had a 560.

it's not as stunning as your mushroom though







.

and yeah France is awesome







. never saw much of it but what i did see i really loved.

-e-

here's a favourite Fallout 3 pic of mine i've been meaning to upload to here


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## =Tac=

Yes, playing pong. Yes, computer is tied with me. And yes, I'm bad at it.

ahhh lil bigger


----------



## De-Zant

Test screens. Was just experimenting with the steam screenshot feature. The quality sucks if you're trying to catch the graphical appeal of a game. Anyone know a better screenshot capture program?


----------



## Xristo

fraps


----------



## CptEks

Bulletstorm (DX9 all High Settings, no AA)


----------



## gotasavage2

BFBC2




























Dirt 2














































Stalker cop


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... more mods...


----------



## snoball

Metro 2033 Maxed out No DoF


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis Warhead (no mods yet, downloaded the high res textures, not sure what else to get)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Guys that play Crysis!!!!!!

Can you guys help me out here?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis*... maybe I should play something else...


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Bulletstorm, highest settings (DX11?), no AA, framerate is locked at 30 even if Vsync is off.





































Very fun game. Recommended.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Crysis*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Last Crysis Warhead shots for a bit -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FlowDee

*Flight Simulator X Professional: Acceleration*

Maxed out graphics, lots of addons (Real Environment Xtreme Overdrive, Ultimate Terrain X Europa, Ground Environment X Europe, and many more...)

Some of these screenshots have slightly been edited using Adobe Photoshop CS5.


----------



## snoball

Soo much Crysis... I decided to repost mine lol.

Metro 2033 Maxed out No DoF


----------



## CptEks

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat (with some mods: Atmosfear, Absolute Nature/Structures)


----------



## Dom_sufc

Not going to speak for everyone, so I'll ask: would you lot prefer full size pics?

I personally think resized pics (such as the ones above) are crap in a thread like this.

edit: Oh, they're click able and go full size in a new window. Odd host.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc;12532558*
> Not going to speak for everyone, so I'll ask: would you lot prefer full size pics?
> 
> I personally think resized pics (such as the ones above) are crap in a thread like this.


You can click on them to get the full sized ones...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12532565*
> You can click on them to get the full sized ones...


I know.


----------



## LuminatX

*EVE Character Creation*









*Small EVE Mining OP*









*NFS:HP Refuelling My Bently*


----------



## Liamo Luo




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yay! I figured out how to make skins for NFS Shift. I know it's not the greatest, but it's no where near done, and my first one ever. I really just wanted to see if I could get it to work before I spent a whole lot of time making some nicer ones. This one is kind of a "learning work-in-progress". Hopefully I will get better and start making many more -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This livery is based on a real life car, just not very accurate. Need to bring down the brightness of white and add some more decals, and do the rood/hatch. Fix and finish a few things.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;12528684*
> Bulletstorm, highest settings (DX11?).


If it were, you would've heard all about it here on OCN, and certainly wouldn't be questioning it at this point.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12533974*


Video game in-game chat FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









BTW, interesting Engineer setup you have there. I tend to go with the extra explosives kit, extra armor, and either the vehicle long-range optics or smoke (depends if I'm tank sniping or not







). I used to use the RPG full-time, but ever since I got the platinum with it, I moved to the AT4. After I get the platinum with that, I'll be CG noobing to get the last plat for all the RPG's.







For the primary weapons, I have like 3 platinums for the Engineer (AK, UMP, and PP) and currently working on the UZI.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12534958*
> If it were, you would've heard all about it here on OCN, and certainly wouldn't be questioning it at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video game in-game chat FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, interesting Engineer setup you have there. I tend to go with the extra explosives kit, extra armor, and either the vehicle long-range optics or smoke (depends if I'm tank sniping or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If I was going out to destroy vehicles I'd pick the explosives upgrade too, or just go recon with c4, but that's SDM, and being a kind of run 'n' gun mode I usually go with the lightweight pack for extra mobility and the magnum ammo works with almost every gun.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Ut3... not minecraft...
... I have no choice... Athlon 64 3400, 1GB Ram, AGP!!! 6600 256mb... I say I have patience


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;12535087*
> Ut3... not minecraft...
> ... I have no choice... Athlon 64 3400, 1GB Ram, AGP!!! 6600 256mb... I say I have patience












now that's something. Why not fire up the classic UT?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12535007*
> If I was going out to destroy vehicles I'd pick the explosives upgrade too, or just go recon with c4, but that's SDM, and being a kind of run 'n' gun mode I usually go with the lightweight pack for extra mobility and the magnum ammo works with almost every gun.


Ahhhhhhhhhh, I totally forgot about SDM, lol. Yeah, I'm totally a Rush guy, and the kits I told you that I use are indeed for that game type alone. I really don't play any other at this point.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12535123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that's something. Why not fire up the classic UT?


Or better yet, the legendary UT2k4

Would run somewhat fine on that rig with low settings at 1024x768


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12535123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that's something. Why not fire up the classic UT?


it involves digging out my disk again!... I really should install the game on my steam partition >.<

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12535137*
> Or better yet, the legendary UT2k4
> 
> Would run somewhat fine on that rig with low settings at 1024x768


i prefer GOTY over UT2k4, dont get me wrong though, i love almost all my UT's (except the console versions)... only Reason i played UT3 (and took the screeny) is cos thats what my mates had installed at the time... it was ammusing.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo;12533418*


I dont know what that is, but it isnt Half Life 2 !


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another of the skin I am working on (NFS Shift) -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Almost done, well...sort of.


----------



## mfb412

Say Aaron, i got my gotdamn pedals working again, mind sending over the ENB config? and all the stuff you have of shift, all on newgrip, correct?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12535313*
> I dont know what that is, but it isnt Half Life 2 !


It is Half Life 2. The part where the chick gets teleported then they try to teleport Gordon Freeman and the machine screws up.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12535418*
> Say Aaron, i got my gotdamn pedals working again, mind sending over the ENB config? and all the stuff you have of shift, all on newgrip, correct?


If you tell me where to upload, not sure how to send it. I could just PM you what's in the text file if you want. I left it unfinished though, like I tend to do with most of my projects. I really just adjusted the bloom and colour a bit if I can remember. I thought it looked pretty good though. I got carried away trying to use 3DSimEd or whatever and forgot to finish it. And yeah, all the Shift stuff is on nogrip. I can make you a list of links to all the Shift stuff if you're patient. It's kind of all bits and pieces of certain mods. The Generic Mod Enabler is amazing though, makes it pretty easy. I wasn't using it before, just overwriting files and keeping several Shift installs. Might as well post one more -

NFS Shift



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo;12533418*
> *Lots of snips and snaps*


That HL2 Mod really ruins the game.
Alyx looks like a dollar hooker, Barney looks like a gay space marine and the Combine Soldiers look like the Space Marines latex sex slave...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;12535313*
> I dont know what that is, but it isnt Half Life 2 !


It sure isn't Half-Life 2, it's Half-Crap ½.

EDIT: I need to post more screenshots so people can rant them as well.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12535528*
> If you tell me where to upload, not sure how to send it. I could just PM you what's in the text file if you want. I left it unfinished though, like I tend to do with most of my projects. I really just adjusted the bloom and colour a bit if I can remember. I thought it looked pretty good though. I got carried away trying to use 3DSimEd or whatever and forgot to finish it. And yeah, all the Shift stuff is on nogrip. I can make you a list of links to all the Shift stuff if you're patient. It's kind of all bits and pieces of certain mods. The Generic Mod Enabler is amazing though, makes it pretty easy. I wasn't using it before, just overwriting files and keeping several Shift installs. Might as well post one more -
> 
> NFS Shift
> 
> ]


Yes that would be incredibly nice of you and i'd seriously appretiate it.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;12535494*
> It is Half Life 2. The part where the chick gets teleported then they try to teleport Gordon Freeman and the machine screws up.


Just an FYI, I'm more than certain that he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12535839*
> That HL2 Mod really ruins the game.
> Alyx looks like a dollar hooker, Barney looks like a gay space marine and the Combine Soldiers look like the Space Marines latex sex slave...
> 
> It sure isn't Half-Life 2, it's Half-Crap ½.
> 
> EDIT: I need to post more screenshots so people can rant them as well.


Hmm. I've played through vanilla a crap tonne of times so I felt like a change. I agree on the Alyx and combine models. I'm actually going to reinstall the mod to change those models and start again. The environment and weapon visuals upgrades are absolutely superb though.


----------



## TehStranger?

[URL=http://img15.imageshack.us/i/deadspace22011021214433.jpg/]

dead space 2


----------



## TehStranger?

[URL=http://img838.imageshack.us/i/blackops201102211849060.jpg/]

black ops -.-


----------



## TehStranger?

[URL=http://img830.imageshack.us/i/blackops201102211849279.jpg/]

black ops again -.-


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyone else play Crysis like me? About an hour exploring, then a brief ten minutes of combat, more exploring, stop shooting at me so I can keep exploring...

Crysis Warhead



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Couple more of my first skin for Shift, still not quite done.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Maybe finish this one up later today, and start a Takata NSX or something. I wonder if there might be a way to smooth out the wheels with some extra polys without having to redo the UV maps. Also, the Forza 3 models that are being converted (all of them can be if someone felt like doing each car), are the pre-race/showroom quality high poly models, so, hell yes. They don't have physics or animation that can be carried over though, that's basically that's what it takes to do the conversion. I still need to pick up the Forza Disc, but when I do I am sure I will figure it out. Also, this skin is only 2048x2048, many are 4096x4096. I'll be doing my next ones at 4096x4096.


----------



## mfb412

How do you even make those, photoshop and import?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12543704*
> How do you even make those, photoshop and import?


I'm too poor for Photoshop, but yeah, I use GIMP. Once Shift is unpacked, and you've downloaded the templates which are in *.psd format, you just edit the template using layers, then merge all layers into one skin, and save as a *.dds. The skins are located in "Shift/vehicles/textures/", but I do my editing in the "MODS" folder created by JSGME (Generic Mod Enabler) which follows the same file structure. Say you've made a skin for the NSX, and put it in the "Shift/vehicles/textures/" directory, you then need to edit the "acura_nsx.rcf" file in "Shift/vehicles/acura_nsx/" directory to add the extra livery/skin to be selectable from the in-game menus. The menu will only show like 4 liveries or whatever, but if you keep scrolling down you can have many, not sure if there is a limit or not. It's really pretty simple, I'm probably making it sound complicated with my terrible explanations.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12543793*
> I'm too poor for Photoshop, but yeah, I use GIMP. Once Shift is unpacked, and you've downloaded the templates which are in *.psd format, you just edit the template using layers, then merge all layers into one skin, and save as a *.dds. The skins are located in "Shift/vehicles/textures/", but I do my editing in the "MODS" folder created by JSGME (Generic Mod Enabler) which follows the same file structure. Say you've made a skin for the NSX, and put it in the "Shift/vehicles/textures/" directory, you then need to edit the "acura_nsx.rcf" file in "Shift/vehicles/acura_nsx/" directory to add the extra livery/skin to be selectable from the in-game menus. The menu will only show like 4 liveries or whatever, but if you keep scrolling down you can have many, not sure if there is a limit or not. It's really pretty simple, I'm probably making it sound complicated with my terrible explanations.


Oh how i love my free Photoshop CS5 copy, courtesy of my school. So basically, same procedure as GTR2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12544424*
> Oh how i love my free Photoshop CS5 copy, courtesy of my school. So basically, same procedure as GTR2?


I've honestly never skinned a thing before in my life other than my own 3D models for various things. I'll assume it's very similar to GTR2 to though. Guess I should check that out as well. I'm getting carried away with Shift at the moment though, I really want to start converting cars into Shift. VW Rabbit GTI, and GTI MKII 16V are huge wants, Corrado VR6 would be nice. Yes, I like VW.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12542561*
> Anyone else play Crysis like me? About an hour exploring, then a brief ten minutes of combat, more exploring, stop shooting at me so I can keep exploring...


I do that as well. I just found a few more really nice mods and will post some shots later tonight.


----------



## Clox

Bulletstorm, I didn't like it at first but it totally grew on me.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Did you have to post thumbnails? Just take out the ".th" in the links and everything will be just fine.


----------



## KG363

Please make them normal


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12548420*
> Did you have to post thumbnails? Just take out the ".th" in the links and everything will be just fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12548560*
> Please make them normal


Okay then, done.


----------



## Rangerscott

Half Life 2: Ep 3....................ah I kid, I kid. Ep2.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis* with a few new mods (foliage, weapons)


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12545144*
> I do that as well. I just found a few more really nice mods and will post some shots later tonight.


I knew there were others! I still need to pick up the original Crysis. All I seem to find around here is some Ultimate Edition" or something, and it's usually $60 still. Once I beat Warhead I am going to want to go back to it though, and actually being able to mod it will be nice.

Another Shift skin I started. Very early, needs a TON of work. The UV map template I am using is from the stock Supra, so it's a lot of trial and error with this one for anything on the body kit pieces. I'll get it fixed up though, and clean up the edges and such when that's done. The basics are there though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Makes it tough trying to do an accurate type skin when the body is not the same as the one you are trying to copy.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;12549439*


You should put the title of the game in your post from now on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12554501*
> I knew there were others! I still need to pick up the original Crysis. All I seem to find around here is some Ultimate Edition" or something, and it's usually $60 still. Once I beat Warhead I am going to want to go back to it though, and actually being able to mod it will be nice.


The Maximum Edition includes Crysis, Crysis Warhead and Crysis Wars (multiplayer). Crazy that you are seeing it for $60, maybe because of the Crysis 2 hype. I picked it up last year for $39.99.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


The Maximum Edition includes Crysis, Crysis Warhead and Crysis Wars (multiplayer). Crazy that you are seeing it for $60, maybe because of the Crysis 2 hype. I picked it up last year for $39.99.


Kind of makes it worth the price then, even with the stupid prices around here. But since I already have Warhead/Crysis Wars, I probably wouldn't pay more than $20 to get Crysis.

Few more of my skin for NFS Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Should I start working on an OCN skin? Any one think of a car that would look good in OCN colours?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Should I start working on an OCN skin? Any one think of a car that would look good in OCN colours?


I think an RX7 would


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I think an RX7 would










I'll give it a go for my next one. I want to finish the rest of these up, which I should probably have done by tomorrow. Not sure how I will do with a totally fictional skin though.


----------



## corpse fan

Dead Space 2, cadaver collection mini boss


----------



## Enfluenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corpse fan;12559163*
> *snipz*


lol your name matches the game ur playing! lol

heres a crysis screen shot (NUKES FTW!) still cant run it at 1080p res tho







.
my monitor doesnt like Cryengine2 at 1080p for some reason :/


----------



## eno439

World of warcraft raid



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so how many crysis 2 pictures will there be here tomorrow? im guessing a lot


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eno439*


World of warcraft raid



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so how many crysis 2 pictures will there be here tomorrow? im guessing a lot


barf


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis Warhead -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*BulletStorm*... not as bad as I had anticipated. Also finally got the .INI modded for Surround.









Resized:


































Hi-Res


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


You should put the title of the game in your post from now on.











If a pc gamer doesnt know what game that is, then all hope is lost.


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Crysis Warhead -


Wow, those screenshots look great.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*


If a pc gamer doesnt know what game that is, then all hope is lost.










Maybe so, but it's not the point. Everyone else follows the thread rules. Also, I'm not sure what game it is so I guess we're doomed..









I've not been a _serious_ PC gamer for all that long. I was a traveling musician for quite a while and didn't own much more than my bass rig.

EDIT: The funny thing is that I own the CS:Source bundle that includes DoD:Source and HL2 Deathmatch. I only played it once for just a few minutes and didn't care for it much. I came into PC gaming a few years to late to really appreciate it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*


Wow, those screenshots look great.










Thanks! Sure is nice being able to play it maxed out. I've put off playing any of the Crysis games until I had a capable rig. My PC isn't crazy or anything, but I just added a GTX 570, and I've been playing at 1920x1080, 4xAA, 16xAF, all Enthusiast or whatever it is. It runs pretty nice, and looks even better. No mods or anything either. I usually take a ton of screens while I am playing, and then keep only the good ones.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis 2 Demo*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just downloaded it ^ but I don't think I'll install it until tomorrow. Looks pretty though.


----------



## Methos07

Dragon Age Origins


----------



## paulerxx

Crysis 2 demo, running around "pier".


----------



## KG363

I downloaded it but can't play tonight









Thanks Calculus


----------



## NFL

*Bulletstorm*

































Get about 30 [email protected] but it likes to lag at times

*Crysis 2 Demo*

























Runs around 25 [email protected] settings (How it pulled that off I'll never know)


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12554501*


_Nice Custom skin~_


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;12551927*


What game is that?


----------



## Abiosis

*Crysis II Demo*

_Mixed feeling about this demo...

something just doesn't seem right to be honest~_


----------



## ChosenLord




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12566488*
> _Nice Custom skin~_


Thanks man. It's not quite complete in that pic, still isn't, but it's pretty much there. A couple missing decals, and some fixes. But other than that, I'm fairly happy with it for my second skin ever. It's not even close to perfect by any means, but I've learned a few more tricks from some guys over at nogripracing.com that should help me improve. Hopefully I'll only get better with time.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12566558*
> *Crysis II Demo*
> _Mixed feeling about this demo...
> 
> something just doesn't seem right to be honest~_


The texture resolution?
The feel that it's actually made for consoles?
Gigantic tip icons that shows 360 controllers even though it's a PC demo?
The menus doesn't show sound settings, only volume?
I'm at 92% downloaded, will try it out soon.
Let's see if it can clear my port-hate certification or if it falls under the game port list.

It's a console game all right..............................

Aim assistance : CHECK!
Sound volumes and no settings: CHECK!
No settings for graphics: check (only unpractical resolution and name for quality settings)
Xbox 360 controller in control settings: CHECK!
Level based skills locked: CHECK!

Non-console related POS ( More like CoD)
Can't go into a server UNLESS there is 6 players total...
Annoying menu that moves when you try to pinpoint a server you wanna join.
Kill cam.
Melee is one hit KO.
Feels like you're playing CoD.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa;12566556*
> What game is that?


Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Penguin21189

Crysis 2 Demo + 1 3D Screenshot



















Also a Link to a 3D Image: http://www.jboddy.com/crysis/Crysis2Demo05_50.jps

Anybody know how to make better quality 3D Screenshots?


----------



## eno439

Quote:


> It's a console game all right..............................
> 
> Aim assistance : CHECK!
> Sound volumes and no settings: CHECK!
> No settings for graphics: check (only unpractical resolution and name for quality settings)
> Xbox 360 controller in control settings: CHECK!
> Level based skills locked: CHECK!


its a demo! of course it doesnt have those settings wait till real game is released and those settings are released


----------



## CHEFFY!

[/URL]


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12562632*
> *BulletStorm*... not as bad as I had anticipated. Also finally got the .INI modded for Surround.


I hate how for some games, the game just looks stretched out. I don't think that's the case for all of them, but correct me if I'm wrong on that. I could've sworn you have posted some pics where the pictures weren't like that for some games, but I could be wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eno439;12568143*
> its a demo! of course it doesnt have those settings wait till real game is released and those settings are released


You do realize that the game is released later this month, right? I mean, maybe it's just me, but if I were to get people excited about a game like this if I were making it, I'd make sure to put out the best demo I could, that way people can say, "hey, this game is going to freaking rock," and get higher presale orders.

But what did Crytek do? They released this POS to show us PC gamers that "hey, watch us spoon-feed you this piece of crap while we try and make you like it!!!" Seriously, just think about it...if they cared *AT ALL* about their PC sales, and the game was really at this state, do you seriously think that they would release this kind of demo? No, of course not!!! It would hurt their sales to release something this poor. And by them actually doing this, they're just saying "we don't care about PC sales - no seriously, play our demo, we don't give a flying **** about you guys."

I hope they make me eat my words, but seriously, if they cared at all, they would've released a better demo, or not released one at all...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis Warhead



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12576383*
> I hate how for some games, the game just looks stretched out. I don't think that's the case for all of them, but correct me if I'm wrong on that. I could've sworn you have posted some pics where the pictures weren't like that for some games, but I could be wrong.


You are correct. There are some games that look absolutely fantastic in a Surround environment, but those are usually the games that support it right out of the box. I had to mod the BulletStorm .INI to get it that way and I'm still tweaking it (the Unreal3 Engine is always a pain for this type of thing). There is supposedly a memory fix in the works which will bypass the .INI modding altogether.

So, either the games support Surround and don't have as much 'fisheye' effect, or they need to be modded and reconfigured to support it.


----------



## De-Zant

Dirt 2 screenshots..... again...

So I put the rest in the spoiler to avoid spam



































































































































































-

-

-

-

There.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Can someone post a Dirt 2 or Crysis 1 screenshot please, I don't think I've seen any in this thread yet.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Can someone post a Dirt 2 or Crysis 1 screenshot please, I don't think I've seen any in this thread yet.












hahaha actually made me laugh


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12585621*
> hahaha actually made me laugh


Me too...


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc;12585416*
> Can someone post a Dirt 2 or Crysis 1 screenshot please, I don't think I've seen any in this thread yet.


I said the same things about Crysis screens ages ago, before I had the game. Now look at me go...posting a ton of Crysis screens.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Now most of us have decent enough set-ups, it is definitely nice to go back and have a bash on it. Can't disagree there.


----------



## De-Zant

BTW: Can anyone explain something to me?

Look at my dirt 2 screenshots. The foliage has this weird dotted pattern in some places far off into the distance. What is this?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12586429*
> BTW: Can anyone explain something to me?
> 
> Look at my dirt 2 screenshots. The foliage has this weird dotted pattern in some places far off into the distance. What is this?


I don't have Dirt 2, but it's probably just some weird texture filtering method the engine uses when planar objects reach a certain distance away from the camera.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis Warhead



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## De-Zant

Why isn't this thread a sticky? I mean, official computer room pics is a sticky as well

Anyhow, I somehow managed to get a plane underwater without damaging it in *just cause 2*...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Why isn't this thread a sticky? I mean, official computer room pics is a sticky as well

Anyhow, I somehow managed to get a plane underwater without damaging it in *just cause 2*...


Can you get back into it?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Can you get back into it?


I stayed in it a few seconds under water until it kicked me out. So no, can't get back.

It's just that the game glitches with vehicle destruction sometimes


----------



## Liamo Luo

He had me pinned and had killed off the team







Was running low on ammo, scary moment, Got him though!


----------



## rogueblade

What game is that. Moderators need to start ******* suspending ****ers who post screenshots without specifying what the **** they're posting. YOu people pisss me off so much
I'm wasted btw


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12614709*
> What game is that. Moderators need to start ******* suspending ****ers who post screenshots without specifying what the **** they're posting. YOu people pisss me off so much
> I'm wasted btw


The name of the game of every single one of the screenshots on the last few pages has been stated

The one right above you is Hidden: source.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12614709*
> I'm wasted btw


lol


----------



## Shrimp

Owning with the new Polynesian DLC in Civ V.









And just picked up Far Cry 2 along with other goodies in the weekend deal.









Gonna play through Far Cry 2 for the sixth time then try the games I haven't re-bought. (The other three.)


----------



## frankth3frizz

TDU2 :d


----------



## [email protected]

What the hell did you do? I need to try that..







With the CASINO car


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12616637*
> What the hell did you do? I need to try that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the CASINO car


theres a map glitch where if you drop in it, it drops you from the air instead of bringing you to the road D:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Saints Row 2 ($2)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift ("Prototype Lemans" Add-on)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mfb412

WANT.
gotdamn


----------



## rogueblade

holy cow I was drunk last night, sorry for that last post lol


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12619190*
> holy cow I was drunk last night, sorry for that last post lol


Seen a lot of drunk posts on OCN, most infinitely worse than yours.

You're fine.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


What game is that. Moderators need to start ******* suspending ****ers who post screenshots without specifying what the **** they're posting. YOu people pisss me off so much
I'm wasted btw



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


holy cow I was drunk last night, sorry for that last post lol


At least you brain still had the power to realize it was ****ed up, and then had the ability to state it at the end of your drunk comment.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12619190*
> holy cow I was drunk last night, sorry for that last post lol


I thought it was pretty humorous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12619109*
> WANT.
> gotdamn


And actually, I hope the creator of it from over at nogrip doesn't see this, but the models/liveries are not exactly stellar by any means. Very low res textures on some of the cars, especially the interiors, while others are not. I know the cars were probably pulled from different games and sources, but same res liveries would have been nice. Some of the models are pretty low poly as well. But, they drive well, which is the main thing. I can fix the other stuff, well, the texture stuff anyway. It's still a sweet mod, don't get me wrong. But in comparison to the converted "pre-race/showroom" poly Forza 3 cars, not near as nice looking. The screens don't look bad because I made a point to not show off the bad things. I think new, higher res liveries should fix most of what bugs me I guess. I'm making it sound terrible, it's not, it's great, I'm just nitpicking because I am trying to "build" my perfect Shift install. Going to pick up the Forza 3 disc today, if I can find it. Walmart didn't have it, I have a Futureshop, The Source, and a Microplay to try yet though. When I find it, then you'll be drooling...you'll see.

Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Dolphin x64)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Liamo Luo




----------



## kcuestag

Batman: Arkham Asylum, what a great game! I loved it!

I didn't play it until a year after release, I thought since it was a Batman game it would be for little kids, but once I tried it, I fell in love with that game.

Graphics look great in my opinion and you can max it out on any decent PC


----------



## RonB94GT

Batman was awsome. Can't wait till the new one.


----------



## decyx

*Night and Day - UDK Environment*



















2880x1620 downsampled in real-time to 1920x1080.


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Batman: Arkham Asylum, what a great game! I loved it!

I didn't play it until a year after release, I thought since it was a Batman game it would be for little kids, but once I tried it, I fell in love with that game.

Graphics look great in my opinion and you can max it out on any decent PC










I played it on the 360 originally since I was a... well, a... urm... mac user. But picked it up when it was on sale on sale on steam and started it earlier







Brilliant game. Nice to play it in full 1080p as well. Wish I had an Nvidia card though for the Physx.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

People rave about batman. I got it. I can't get into it. Controls just too console-ly for my liking


----------



## TheRockMonsi

About time we got some more Batman: AA pics up in here. Love that game to the max!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12624726*
> About time we got some more Batman: AA pics up in here. Love that game to the max!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12623350*
> People rave about batman. I got it. I can't get into it. Controls just too console-ly for my liking


I can liv... no I can't. The auto aim and auto "single button" actions (Real time events) are way to annoying.
Let's not forget the X-ray...


----------



## Liamo Luo

Control's don't fuss me. Gameplay is solid, its got a decent pace, graphics are nice and the story is pretty good. A solid game in my opinion. One of those games best played with a 360 controller but that doesn't bother me since most games like these suck with keyboards.


----------



## decyx

*Call of the Fireflies*


----------



## Rowey

Dirt 2 /w Colin McRae's 1995 Subaru Impreza 555 skin.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*


Control's don't fuss me. Gameplay is solid, its got a decent pace, graphics are nice and the story is pretty good. A solid game in my opinion. One of those games best played with a 360 controller but that doesn't bother me since most games like these suck with keyboards.


This. Also if the x-ray vision makes it too easy for you, then simply doesn't use it.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Decided to play some local co-op with my brother yesterday, and this is what went down:

Here's my brother and I playing as Raziel & Kain in Lara Croft:










And here's some good old Left 4 Dead 2 split-screen play







:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12630941*
> NFS Shift


This shot looks REALLY nice. I have to say that I'm definitely a Porsche guy.

Also, you probably don't have to keep the ImageShack links on _every_ pic, just sayin ...


----------



## Ellis

Test Drive Unlimited 2:








































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12630081*
> Dirt 2 /w Colin McRae's 1995 Subaru Impreza 555 skin.


Is that a mod, or a car that you win later on in the game?


----------



## Ceadderman

Call of Pripyat & In the Zone. Literally.










I'm in the Mine Field to investigate one of the downed Helos. No small feat when you're playing @ Master setting. I first did this when I ran it on easy. You get hit by a mine no big deal, rip open a MedKit and keep going. Not here baby. One wrong move means you're toast. Forget the looting the body in the field cause there is no way to get to him; I've tried.

This shot is just before checking out the Helo, will not give a spoiler here but I find that this game is light years better than CoD or BC games. They aren't bad, but this game is replayable on so many levels and if you don't like the weapons or the AI? No need to snivel about it just download a free copy of Complete.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## man from atlantis

5M tris









near 5M tris


----------



## Alatar

^ I don't think you're supposed to post pictures from the leak <_<


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


^ I don't think you're supposed to post pictures from the leak <_<


This is true.


----------



## gorb

This is from cs on a stupid custom map, I thought it was pretty funny


















I was on the letters on supercrazycar shooting this dude with my glock and a pump shotgun (pretty far away if you've never played the map). I was out of glock rounds and had one shot left in my pump so I said screw it and jumped off. Fortunately I got him with a headshot before cratering







I would imagine that the headshot did most of the damage...I wonder just how much damage the other 23 shots did.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here's me on the OCN 32 man server!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Btw, if you haven't tried the 870 with magnum slugs, it's easily one of the most well-rounded combo's you can have in the game - you can take out ANYBODY up close, or far away. It's the only shotgun I haven't gotten a platinum star with yet, but I can assure you, that won't take long to get.


----------



## Yvese

Some modded gta4


----------



## /Ben

Pretty much exactly as title sayd, you all are wrong, lol.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*











Pretty much exactly as title sayd, you all are wrong, lol.


Well played Ben


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;12653636*
> Well played Ben


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;12650108*
> Some modded gta4
> 
> ...


Which mods? Those screens look great!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;12653221*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much exactly as title sayd, you all are wrong, lol.


I count 2 copies of EFLC, 2 copies of GT5, and 2 copies of inFamous, unless my eyes deceive me.


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12656036*
> I count 2 copies of EFLC, 2 copies of GT5, and 2 copies of inFamous, unless my eyes deceive me.


damn u! now im counting


----------



## Ellis

Haha


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Finally bought Forza 3, and the converted cars work awesome! Well, I've only tried the one so far, but now at least I know they work and I didn't just buy Forza 3 for nothing. Now I jut need to learn how to do my own Forza 3-to-Shift conversions...

Need for Speed Shift (93 Cobra R - Forza 3 Converted - by Chevyopala @ nogripracing.com)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The Forza 3 models (showroom/pre-race quality apparently) are much nicer than the stock Shift models. And, at least with Chevyopala's work, he has even converted over the body modifications, and enabled the ability to upgrade and tune. Can add wheels and all that as well. Can't wait to add the rest of his work. He's got most of the old muscle cars done already...AC Cobra...GNX...lots more. Oh, I should mention, these screens are from an un-modded Shift install, except for the Cobra R. It wasn't working right away with all the mods I normally use, and I didn't feel like fiddling with it at the time, I just wanted to see if I wasted money buying Forza 3 or not just for this. I will be able to get at least most of my mods, and the Forza cars going at the same time, I just have to edit some files in notepad and such. Also, I've changed the wheels and tires, so they aren't part of the conversion.


----------



## RonB94GT

Fox body Mustang nice. Do they have a SN95 also? That would make me get that game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12659907*
> Fox body Mustang nice. Do they have a SN95 also? That would make me get that game.


I literally just brought the game home, and scrambled to just get this first car working, so I'm not even sure. Just type in something like, "full Forza 3 car list" into google, and I'm sure you'll find out though. Also, I only have the standard version of Forza 3, and there are a couple more, well, at least an Ultimate Edition or something rather. Not sure if that has a bunch more cars, or what.


----------



## RonB94GT

Aw I that was another NFSShift. Forza 3 not available for pc is it?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;12660047*
> Aw I that was another NFSShift. Forza 3 not available for pc is it?


The game I am playing is Need for Speed Shift, but that Cobra R has been converted from Forza 3 by a guy that goes buy Chevyopala over at nogripracing.com. Unfortunately, PC doesn't get anything like Forza/Gran Turismo, and this is about as close at it gets, Forza cars in NFS Shift. So in order to be able to play with these cars on PC, you would have to buy NFS Shift, Forza 3, and be able to mod with confidence.


----------



## RonB94GT

Just got back into my racing games. Will be buying Shift 2.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Shift w/ Forza cars. Got all the mods I use working with them, as far as I can tell.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Man, the Forza models look great!


----------



## Xealot

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2:*



















*Dragon Age 2:*


----------



## mfb412

Wish i had the money to blow on buying Forza.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412;12667213*
> Wish i had the money to blow on buying Forza.


Luckily I was able to find it used. It was still $30 with tax and everything. Maybe I'll buy the Xbox to go with it one day, or just trade it back in after I add all the cars and back up my Shift install. Check the list of cars I've been able to add so far to my current install -

360 DLC

Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione
Ferrari F430 Challenge
Ferrari F50 GT
Ferrari F430 GTC
Ferrari FXX
Acura NSX
Mercedes SLR McLaren Stirling Moss
Gumpert Apollo
BMW M1 Pro Car
Maserati Gran Turismo S
McLaren MP4-12C
1967 Corvette Stingray
1971 Dodge Challenger R/T
1969 Dodge Charger R/T
Porche Cayman S
Maserati MC12 GT1
1967 Shelby GT-500
1996 Toyota Supra

Forza 3

1987 Buick GNX
1969 Chevrolet Camaro SS
1969 Chevrolet Camaro Z28
1979 Chevrolet Camaro Z28
1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454
1970 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1
1969 Dodge Charger Daytona
1966 Ford GT40
1970 Ford Mustang Boss 429
1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R
1968 Plymouth Barricuda
1971 Plymouth Hemi Cuda 426
1965 Shelby Cobra 427

Random Sources

Ferrari 250
Ferarri 458 GT
Ferarri 599XX
Ferrari F40 GTE LM
Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4
McLaren MP24

LeMans Prototype Mod

Audi R15
Lola DBR 1-2 Aston Martin
Acura ARX
BMW LMR
Panoz GTR-1
Cadillac LMP02
Bentley Speed 8
Audi R8 LM
BMW LM98
Ferrari 333SP
Dome S101
Mercedes CLR GTR
Zytek 06S
Toyota GT One
Peugot 908 HDI *** *EDIT* I guess F-A-P is censored? *EDIT*
Welter Racing LMP
Lola B01-60
Panoz LMP01 EVO
Lister LMP
Dollara LMP

Hells yeah! On my way to doubling the car count, which is still far less than even half of what Gran Turismo/Forza have.


----------



## Ellis

Aaron, would you mind sending me (or posting here) some links to how you got all those mods and cars into the game, and where you got them from?

I was a bit disappointed with Shift, but it looks awesome with modded cars and other mods.


----------



## nielsbohr

Unreal. Never finished it for some reason, this is the longest I've ever gotten to - Sunspire, which afaik is about 1/2 of it. Hopefully, this time I'm going to complete this game, it's been what, 10-11 friggin' years since I've first played it.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taintedmind;12668950*


hahahahahha


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nielsbohr;12668985*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal. Never finished it for some reason, this is the longest I've ever gotten to - Sunspire, which afaik is about 1/2 of it. Hopefully, this time I'm going to complete this game, it's been what, 10-11 friggin' years since I've first played it.


I just started playing that game for the first time in my life yesterday.

Nice coincidence.


----------



## KG363

Lmao, you're not fooling me


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12673033*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm twelve and what is this?


12 year old boys don't have a penis? Or what? I had one when I was 12...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis Warhead*... I now know the true power of GTX 580 SLi









*Resized:*


































*High-Res:*


----------



## Razi3l

Aaargh! Running is never this painful and frustrating.


----------



## ezikiel12

EVE Online. 700 man fleet.







Wish it was a 700 woman fleet though









Lulzzzz


----------



## AdvanSuper

Dragon Age 2


----------



## yellowtoblerone

sc2


----------



## Fatalizzzee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12671953*
> I'm not sure I would want to know what happens next, particularly to that young lad.


Oh man, this is too funny.







Is mostly what is going to be going on.


----------



## levontraut

just go to my stwam profile and look at my screen shots there... my name here is pretty much my name in steam


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalizzzee;12678670*
> Oh man, this is too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is mostly what is going to be going on.


Actually when I took the picture, I was imaging it being my character, the boy and my dog Trogdor who is covered in blood.


----------



## Xealot

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (Complete Mod):*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12678481*
> Dragon Age 2


*Dammit Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh boy, just wait until we start seeing some of these ladies in pure DirectX 11 engines.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12684714*
> *Dammit Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Oh boy, just wait until we start seeing some of these ladies in pure DirectX 11 engines.


Wait until modders get t heir hands on her


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Picked up some new games - MLB 2K11, Just Cause 2, and Street Fighter 4

Major League Baseball 2K11



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Loving this game so far. It's like watching a game on TV if you set the gamespeed or whatever to "realtime". Graphics aren't the greatest, but they work, and I'm sure it'll only be a matter of time before there are some mods available. I know NBA 2K11 looks spectacular after some modding anyway.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## rogueblade

hmmm, is that any good? at all?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12691568*
> I know NBA 2K11 looks spectacular after some modding anyway.


You can MOD that game?!!!










Man, I think I REALLY might have to get that now...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12697357*
> You can MOD that game?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I think I REALLY might have to get that now...


Heck yes, it's got some wicked mods. Keep an eye on this thread and I'll post some screens sometime soon! HD courts, real eyes, better sweat, shadow mod (this is "major" upgrade!), and some other stuff. Haven't actually modded my install yet, but I've done the research on which mods to add for the best visuals, and have them all downloaded already. Just need to find some time...I've seen the screens though, and it's beautiful! I just keep buying so many games it's hard to keep up with them all.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nielsbohr*











Unreal. Never finished it for some reason, this is the longest I've ever gotten to - Sunspire, which afaik is about 1/2 of it. Hopefully, this time I'm going to complete this game, it's been what, 10-11 friggin' years since I've first played it.



I never finished it either. I did complete Unreal II.


----------



## philhalo66

ton of halo 1 screenshots. game still looks good for its age


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AdvanSuper

I don't remember NFS-S looking that good when I played it.


----------



## rogueblade

Is NFS-S2 gonna be a big deal?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12705141*
> I don't remember NFS-S looking that good when I played it.


Modded the living piss out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12705193*
> Is NFS-S2 gonna be a big deal?


Depends on what people are expecting from it. Seems people either want the next "iRacing", or the next "NFS Underground", neither of which we're going to get. If you want the closest thing to Gran Turismo/Forza PC has at this point, then it might be a big deal. I have a feeling Shift 2 is going to need some heavy modding as well to make it what I want, but I have no problem with that when there are no alternatives. I'll be buying it.


----------



## Ellis

Jesus, the Mustang in that first shot









Test Drive Unlimited 2:


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12705216*
> Modded the living piss out of it.


Info?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12705254*
> Info?


Actually, I am in the midst of compiling all of info for another member on here, so once I am done, I'll send you the same PM, or maybe even make a thread about Shift modding, since there has been quite a few people asking about it. I had a list of links and info compiled before, but I have added some new mods, and maybe swapped out a few too, so it needs to be redone to include all the new stuff, like Forza 3 car conversions and stuff. It's quite a list of mods, and I want to do more than just list the links, something more resembling a guide would be much more useful. I should have had it done already, but I've had some things come up that tied up more time than I had anticipated. To the other guy that is waiting for Shift info, if you see this, it's STILL coming. Sorry it's taking so long. Also, people don't give Shift's graphics enough credit. Sure, those GT and Forza shots look nice with all the post-processing/pre-rendering crap or whatever it is they do with the photo modes, but Shift looks like those screens all the time, not just during replays/photo mode. Can even use the pre-race/photo mode Forza 3 models, the high poly ones, in actual races.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Cool beans


----------



## GekzOverlord

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Eaglake

It seems I'm a good driver


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12705293*
> Actually, I am in the midst of compiling all of info for another member on here, so once I am done, I'll send you the same PM, or maybe even make a thread about Shift modding, since there has been quite a few people asking about it. I had a list of links and info compiled before, but I have added some new mods, and maybe swapped out a few too, so it needs to be redone to include all the new stuff, like Forza 3 car conversions and stuff. It's quite a list of mods, and I want to do more than just list the links, something more resembling a guide would be much more useful. I should have had it done already, but I've had some things come up that tied up more time than I had anticipated. To the other guy that is waiting for Shift info, if you see this, it's STILL coming. Sorry it's taking so long. Also, people don't give Shift's graphics enough credit. Sure, those GT and Forza shots look nice with all the post-processing/pre-rendering crap or whatever it is they do with the photo modes, but Shift looks like those screens all the time, not just during replays/photo mode. Can even use the pre-race/photo mode Forza 3 models, the high poly ones, in actual races.


yes please post a thread about it. And link it here just to be sure







Would love to know all the mods and tweaks you used.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12715166*


Mafia 2 has one of the best engines I have ever seen! This kinda looks like GTA after 700 days of modding. Texture packs, ENB, and such. I was doing that, gave up, kept breaking the game.


----------



## Rakhasa

Reading this thread is TORTURE. I don't have my damn CPU and cannot play anything LOL. It's the type of torture that's almost therapeutic.


----------



## Rangerscott

Holy resize your pics batman!


----------



## KG363

This is the screenshot thread; you don't need to resize


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*BulletStorm* and *Batman: Arkham Asylum*

Resized:


























Hi-Res:


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Anyone else have this issue with MLB 2K11? It seems that everyones thumbs are like 10 feet long!


----------



## man from atlantis

@_CH_Skyline_ beautiful shots!! that batman stunning

AC: Brotherhood
settings
http://www.abload.de/img/desktop_2011_03_17_21_gnio.jpg


----------



## TheRockMonsi

AC actually looks good IMO.


----------



## Abiosis

*HomeFront*


----------



## Rangerscott

Hahaha. Tigerdirect.


----------



## philhalo66

unreal Tournament 3


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;12773810*
> unreal Tournament 3


I literally JUST ordered that!









We must be destined as kindred spirits, wanna be friends forever?


----------



## Hawk777th

UT3 actually looks pretty good still! I have it on steam if anyone wants to play.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12773849*
> UT3 actually looks pretty good still! I have it on steam if anyone wants to play.


I will as soon as I get mine


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12773820*
> I literally JUST ordered that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must be destined as kindred spirits, wanna be friends forever?


ahah it does look fantastic and my 8800GT maxes it with 60 FPS.

TBH it looks better than the crysis 2 Demo


----------



## Abiosis

*Battle: Los Angeles*

_For US$9.99,it's okay...

Like the movie tho...







_


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Just Cause 2*

*Resized:*


















*High-Res:*


----------



## Hawk777th

JC 2 graphics never cease to blow my mind.


----------



## KG363

Especially the sky


----------



## fraudbrand

Approaching the final boss in the Foul Cascade dungeon in RIFT.


----------



## man from atlantis

3 more AC:Brotherhood shots


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12777159*
> 3 more AC:Brotherhood shots


Played AC1 on x360 AC2 on PS3. Might get AC:B on PC lol









Think my sig could max it?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;12777571*
> Played AC1 on x360 AC2 on PS3. Might get AC:B on PC lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think my sig could max it?


u are ok i think even 9800gt's runs great.. if i wouldnt used sgssaa i could get solid 60 fps with in game 8xaa


----------



## De-Zant

Usual friday night. Spent on sniping in *Team Fortress 2*...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I think I know where L4D2 got their machete from...


----------



## jellis142

Same developer







I want to play TF2 now...


----------



## Davidsen

Dead Space, @1920x1080, full settings:


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


ahah it does look fantastic and my 8800GT maxes it with 60 FPS.

TBH it looks better than the crysis 2 Demo


Lol I posted a couple of screens for UT3 a couple of pages back.

Feel free to add me aswell.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

bfbc2
View attachment 200836


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;12784980*
> bfbc2
> View attachment 200836


My favourite map.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Boo laser sights - iron sights ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanjin

Project IGI 2 ftw:


----------



## man from atlantis

4 more shots


































olders


----------



## Alatar

I finally ogt around to playing this again


----------



## Lifeshield

*Half Life 2*


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12774102*
> *Battle: Los Angeles*
> 
> _For US$9.99,it's okay...
> 
> Like the movie tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *snip**Could you weed out the bulk and post the ones that really matter? Thanks.**snip*


Coulda dealt without all the broadband robbing screenshots in one post. rule of thumb is that if you have a lot of similar shots, K.I.S.S.









I could fill every page of this thread with every screenshot of every game I have. But I don't because I try to be respectful of my fellow OC.N members. Looks like it's a pretty cool game though.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## Shrimp

Hard to believe that game was made three and a half years ago sometimes.

Oh and a random bonus screenshot from Garry's Mod:


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;12773375*
> Hahaha. Tigerdirect.


It's not THAT Tiger Direct. Tiger just got tired of hookin up with AppleBees waitresses and decided to franchise himself.









An people thought cloning was a bad idea.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

LOL. Wouldn't that be considered prostituting in a way? Oh wait, I guess in that world, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Man I love doing random **** in this game

Sorry, for some reason, colors glitched up


----------



## Ceadderman

Ummmmm Cloud?









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I realize this is a screenshot thread, but instead of resizing pics for those with one monitor, I thought I'd upload a vid. If anyone is interested, here's 4 minutes of...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HYcEPeBiCI[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Ceadderman

Still playing Call of Pripyat, but I've picked up FarCry 2 to give it a go.

Poor Buggers never stood a chance moved back to enjoy the Bar-B-Cue.

















Anyone know what the hell is in this box? I went into *Shwasana* to perform a hit contracted in one of the Satellite tower missions and came across this box that had something flashing in it the way a weapon or something of importance flashes. I tried to interact with it but it wouldn't let me and is in fact still there and still flashing. PM me if you have the info I'm lookin for since I'm not always in this thread would you?
















Nvm figured it out. Got into the box. Good thing I saved beforehand cause I performed the wrong action and failed b4 gettin it right.









~Ceadder:drink:


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

WOOT... post 700!

*Resized:*


































*High-Res*


----------



## kcuestag

You're screenshots are always amazing!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12818660*
> You're screenshots are always amazing!


Much appreciated!!


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield Bad Company 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You're screenshots are always amazing!










Your profile pic's amazing TBH.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*


Your profile pic's amazing TBH.


sadly... that is the only picture she looks that cute and hot in at the same time.


----------



## philhalo66

more bad company 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lifeshield

Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## tucker933




----------



## eno439

wonder how long till this thread blows up with crysis 2 screenshots


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eno439;12824940*
> wonder how long till this thread blows up with crysis 2 screenshots


Apparently the game is still locked, lol, so as soon as it opens up there will be many I'm sure.


----------



## Zooby65




----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eno439;12824940*
> wonder how long till this thread blows up with crysis 2 screenshots


blow up with screen shots from Crysis 2?

Won't happen... everyone here seems to be saying they won't buy it... or any other EA game again for that matter...

(and for the record, I don't believe them either)


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooby65;12825745*


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooby65;12825745*


it is still creepy how real Miranda, Jacob, and Zaeed looked.


----------



## Iam4423

View attachment 201430

My home made microwave


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimp;12795593*
> Oh and a random bonus screenshot from Garry's Mod:


that is creepy.


----------



## Hawk777th

Crysis 2 all the way up! Woot first to post pics!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

inb4 "Crysis 2 doesn't look nearly as good as ...."









I may pick it up tonight and do take some Surround shots...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Crysis 2 actually looks freaking sweet!!! I think I might get it if it doesn't have memory leak issues like the first one - it's why I never ended up playing it, sadly.


----------



## Hawk777th

No memory leak I am aware of played for two hrs it seems rock solid!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooby65;12825745*


She looks a bit like Sarah from the TV show Chuck.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;12830958*
> She looks a bit like Sarah from the TV show Chuck.


Not sure if you are serious but that is because the same actress (Yvonne Strahovski) does the voice for Miranda and they scanned her face into the game as well.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Early in the game, but it looks really good for Dx9

*Resized*


























*High-Res*


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;12831189*
> Not sure if you are serious but that is because the same actress (Yvonne Strahovski) does the voice for Miranda and they scanned her face into the game as well.


I think he is serious... and I think he just learned something haha


----------



## Lifeshield

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12831334*


thats a nice shot.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyellowlemon;12831388*
> thats a nice shot.


Thanks.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Titles of games...


----------



## kcuestag

Is it that hard to write the title of the games prior to the screenshots?


----------



## Lifeshield

They're Bulletstorm (first pic) and Dragon Age 2 (second and third pic).


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*High-Res:*


----------



## GAMERIG

Dead Space 2


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## selfsurf

At first I was like...









But then...









_"I'm, too sexy for this shirt..."_


----------



## Maxxa

I actually logged into facebook after the first time in a loooong time and found these...(attached)

From My EverQuest days raiding Depths of Darkhollow, these are from full top tier (at the time) 54 player events. I played a Iksar male monk named Jube Jube and was one of the top damage dealers on the server







, retired about 2+ years ago after defeating the 15th expansion (now 17!!!).

The guild I raided with was Darkstar Alliance, amazing bunch of people who managed to make a bum like me look like I knew what I was doing.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## kcuestag

Seriously, the last 4 posts, 2 of them did not contain the game's names...

Come on guys, is it that hard?...


----------



## headcracker

Surprised my rig can max out Bulletstorm. Awesome game.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Surprised my rig can max out Bulletstorm. Awesome game.


I'm not surprised at all, your rig is almost overkill for the Unreal 3 engine.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12843373*
> I'm not surprised at all, your rig is almost overkill for the Unreal 3 engine.


True, but it would still be considered and old rig. Almost 2 years now. Ancient in the PC world lol. And i heard it was a bit of a taxing game. It looks really really good too. But, in this, the age of ports my rig still maxes out most new games lol. so, in a way, ports is _not_ _all that_ bad


----------



## TriggerHappy57

*Invasion 1944* for *Arma 2*.


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriggerHappy57;12847031*
> *Invasion 1944* for *Arma 2*.












the first three pictures are stunning.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Yeah, they look awesome.







I wish Arma 2 didn't feel so clunky though.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Crysis2 2011-03-23 23-46-57-74 by shiftstealth


Crysis2 2011-03-24 00-10-16-03 by shiftstealth

Crysis 2 looks good eh?


----------



## Yvese

Bulletstorm


----------



## decyx




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *decyx*


*snips 2x*


Don't tell all your friends about me.

Who are you?

I'm...

This has been my game for the last months.

OCN









And DooM II (Ultra Violence difficulty)


----------



## =Tac=

Crysis 2


----------



## =Tac=

Sure it's not a game, but it's what I'm "playing" now, well, at least one screen is. Sure... ESPN is unbiased journalism.... or is it!?


----------



## t3lancer2006

May be a spoiler, I don't think so, but some people might overreact.


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

LOL. I felt the exact same way.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyellowlemon;12863627*


The original crysis was worse with some textures.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12864365*
> The original crysis was worse with some textures.


welcome to 2011 tho.


----------



## decyx




----------



## Section-9

*STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl (modded)*


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12864510*
> welcome to 2011 tho.


Well said.


----------



## Ubeermench

Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theyellowlemon*












Good job picking out ONE bad screenshot.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Good job picking out ONE bad screenshot.


----------



## LuminatX

EVE

















NFS:HP

















Starwars: Force Unleashed 2









and for good measure


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

It's a lie!


----------



## headcracker

Awesome game but seriously short. Don't think i've ever finished a game as quick as i have this one lol.






Last snap is from the main menu lol, _in motion_ it actually kinda looks 3d a little bit. Without the glasses or 3DTV lol -_-


----------



## decyx

*2880x1620 downsampled to 1920x1080 | 8xCSAA + 8xSSGS | Bloom & HDR 0.4 | FOV 90*


----------



## freakz

Burnout Paradise


----------



## man from atlantis

@decyx

are you sure SGSSAA working ?? because sgssaa only works with same color sample counts.. for example

4xMSAA has 4 color samples so you can run 2xSGSSAA and 4xSGSSAA but not 8xSGSSAA..

and 8xCSAA has only 4 color samples and 8 coverage samples doesnt mean that allow you to run 8xSGSSAA.. it doesnt effect performance or IQ neither..

try 8xCSAA + 4xSGSSAA and see the differance..

also you have to allow negative LOD for SGSSAA prevent texture blurness..

bias = -0.5 * log2(samples)

2x SGSSAA: -0,5
4x SGSSAA: -1,0
8x SGSSAA: -1,5

more info German
http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/report-nvidia-inspector-grafikkarten-tweaktool/profileditor-supersampling-antialiasing


----------



## sasuke256

Location : Tunisia where Sandy Bridge is still unknown like GTX 5XX series !


----------



## De-Zant

Wrong thread, man.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Lol


----------



## decyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12878028*
> @decyx
> 
> are you sure SGSSAA working ?? because sgssaa only works with same color sample counts.. for example
> 
> 4xMSAA has 4 color samples so you can run 2xSGSSAA and 4xSGSSAA but not 8xSGSSAA..
> 
> and 8xCSAA has only 4 color samples and 8 coverage samples doesnt mean that allow you to run 8xSGSSAA.. it doesnt effect performance or IQ neither..
> 
> try 8xCSAA + 4xSGSSAA and see the differance..
> 
> also you have to allow negative LOD for SGSSAA prevent texture blurness..
> 
> bias = -0.5 * log2(samples)
> 
> 2x SGSSAA: -0,5
> 4x SGSSAA: -1,0
> 8x SGSSAA: -1,5
> 
> more info German
> http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/report-nvidia-inspector-grafikkarten-tweaktool/profileditor-supersampling-antialiasing


I'm already aware of the negative LOD and have it set to -1.5. But I didn't know ssgsaa only worked with the same color sample counts. I also downsample from a higher resolution so that may be why I didn't even notice (or I'm blind). I'm going to test around this and see if there's any difference. Thanks.

*Edit:* After messing around with the settings for a while, I think supersampling was never active at all. I compared the differences between 4xSSGS and 8xSSGS, both with 8xCSAA and there was no difference visually or framerate-wise. It may have something to do with the hex compatibility code I'm using? When I switched from 8xCSAA to 8xMSAA and paired that with 8xSGSS, there was a noticeable difference with less aliasing being present with MSAA active rather than CSAA. The framerate dropped quite a bit too. But it looks much better now. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. +rep


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

What mods are you using for those? Would you mind posting some links?


----------



## philhalo66

my 3200 struggles for 45 fps when in a firefight










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;12880283*
> my 3200 struggles for 45 fps when in a firefight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I remember having a bug with the ATi drivers that put all the textures on the lowest settings in every dx9 game. It did NOT look THAT bad. What's up with your textures man?

I would not play if it looked that bad. Also, COD4 FTW


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I remember having a bug with the ATi drivers that put all the textures on the lowest settings in every dx9 game. It did NOT look THAT bad. What's up with your textures man?

I would not play if it looked that bad. Also, COD4 FTW


if i turn setting any higher i only get 31 fps even at 900Mhz core i used a few tweaks i set renderer to shader model 2.0


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yvese

Crysis 2


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*This map just blew my mind: Hunter's Life*

*Resized:*


















































*High-Res:*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, that's amazing!!!!!! I wish my PC could run Crysis...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12885168*
> Wow, that's amazing!!!!!! I wish my PC could run Crysis...


Not sure if srs...









You've got a pretty nice rig, I haven't a clue as to why a GTX480 couldn't at least let you snag some screenshots...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It's not my video card, it's my RAM. Or the memory leaks.

Either way, it's RAM-related, and that's why I can only play for less than one minute.









I've tried a million things to try and get it to run, but it just won't. I'll have to wait to upgrade to more RAM.


----------



## philhalo66

call of duty 4


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12886129*
> It's not my video card, it's my RAM. Or the memory leaks.
> 
> Either way, it's RAM-related, and that's why I can only play for less than one minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a million things to try and get it to run, but it just won't. I'll have to wait to upgrade to more RAM.


That sucks, you even tried custom maps? I know the game has memory leaks, but perhaps custom maps would fare better...


----------



## RushMore1205

those textures look freaking amazing, can u please list the mod list pleas please please


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12886588*
> those textures look freaking amazing, can u please list the mod list pleas please please


CoD 4 ones?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;12886588*
> those textures look freaking amazing, can u please list the mod list pleas please please


To which textures are you referring to? The Crysis shots?


----------



## Hawk777th

I thought that was COD 4 on high settings oh wait!


----------



## philhalo66

Halo maxed on my 12" Monitor


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12886699*
> I thought that was COD 4 on high settings oh wait!


nope the 3200 can barely run on low let alone high


----------



## Ctekcop

MAss Effect 2
(sorry for some italian subs)


----------



## philhalo66

Half-Life 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LuminatX

Lead&Gold
Its an alright game, I mean its free right now, and only $2.50 haha.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidsen;12781819*
> Dead Space, @1920x1080, full settings:


crazy to see how far the graphics have come between the deadspace and deadpsace2.

my ds2 screenie.


----------



## man from atlantis

Half Life 2 Cinematic mod 10.94..
8xMSAA + 4xSGSSAA

say hello to Alyx


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12879635*
> What mods are you using for those? Would you mind posting some links?


sorry but those are over two years old, don't even have that PC anymore so i don't recall. i think the name of the config was called Luxus something.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman;12794340*
> But I don't because I try to be respectful of my fellow OC.N members.
> 
> ~Ceadder:drink:


Don't see how with all the off topic super long post you make.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12831302*
> I think he is serious... and I think he just learned something haha


LoL, I did. I still haven't played any of the ME games. My wife did, though.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;12879056*
> I'm already aware of the negative LOD and have it set to -1.5. But I didn't know ssgsaa only worked with the same color sample counts. I also downsample from a higher resolution so that may be why I didn't even notice (or I'm blind). I'm going to test around this and see if there's any difference. Thanks.
> 
> *Edit:* After messing around with the settings for a while, I think supersampling was never active at all. I compared the differences between 4xSSGS and 8xSSGS, both with 8xCSAA and there was no difference visually or framerate-wise. It may have something to do with the hex compatibility code I'm using? When I switched from 8xCSAA to 8xMSAA and paired that with 8xSGSS, there was a noticeable difference with less aliasing being present with MSAA active rather than CSAA. The framerate dropped quite a bit too. But it looks much better now. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. +rep


you are welcome:thumb:

try using this profile to override aa

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3930970&postcount=340

unfortunately GTX 460 cant keep game playable framerates @1080p with sgssaa yet even with 2x.. i'm waiting proper profiles with incoming drivers though..

MfA is me


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## KG363

Is there a difference between all of the cinematic mods? I've been wanting to try them out


----------



## man from atlantis

^^ dont know first time playing with cinematic mod.. i use latest 10.94


----------



## gotasavage2

Metro 2033-
























Batman AA-


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis Warhead


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alatar

A game with proper graphics options, it can even be run on a HD 3200. I wonder if you can say the same about C2?


----------



## decyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;12889050*
> you are welcome:thumb:
> 
> try using this profile to override aa
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3930970&postcount=340
> 
> unfortunately GTX 460 cant keep game playable framerates @1080p with sgssaa yet even with 2x.. i'm waiting proper profiles with incoming drivers though..
> 
> MfA is me


Yeah, I used that profile earlier and it really destroys my performance. Avg fps is around 30-40 @1080p with 4xMSAA+4XSSGSAA. I get quite a bit of mouse lag even with those framerates so it's not very playable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12889490*
> Is there a difference between all of the cinematic mods? I've been wanting to try them out


You mean between each version of the mod or between the Light Edition and the full one?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12889929*
> A game with proper graphics options, it can even be run on a HD 3200. I wonder if you can say the same about C2?


nope even with the config changer it struggles for 23 fps crysis 1, warhead, and wars runs fine at 640X480 on low usually around 43 fps in a firefight. but keep in mine im running my 3200 at 900Mhz core VS the stock 700


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;12890831*
> nope even with the config changer it struggles for 23 fps crysis 1, warhead, and wars runs fine at 640X480 on low usually around 43 fps in a firefight. but keep in mine im running my 3200 at 900Mhz core VS the stock 700


well close enough


----------



## Riks

Steam screenshots FTW


----------



## TheRockMonsi

What's the last game?


----------



## eno439

gears of war


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX, with REX 2.0 and Flight 1 Mustang.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DraganUS

JB duet w/ RB


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## theyellowlemon

maximum settings. all aa and shadows disabled:










minimum settings. all aa and shadows disabled:










it doesent look quite so bad in person. however compressing 2MB screens to 130KB takes its toll. but as you can see theres very minor improvements when setting the majority of variables to the max, while taking a huge performance hit. shadows definitely have the biggest impact on visual quality. another interesting thing is low shadows looks almost identical to max shadows while giving a nice boost in fps. medium shadows dont have soft / blurred edges like low / high and instead have very sharp defined edges.


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX Rex 2.0 Flight 1 Mustang.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tucker933;12904882*


Clearly the man to ask. Best way to get Halo running widescreen? Tried awhile ago with some info I found but it just didn't seem to work. Cheers for any help.


----------



## tucker933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon;12909151*
> Clearly the man to ask. Best way to get Halo running widescreen? Tried awhile ago with some info I found but it just didn't seem to work. Cheers for any help.


Ah yeah man, you have to force it in your target. Right click the icon you launch the game from, go to properties and in the target at the end, add a space outside the quotation marks and type:
-vidmode 1920,1200
The above of course being an example for 1920x1200, you can use any resolution you want. However unless you don't mind loosing your multiplayer text fields, the _vertical_ resolution has to be one of the following:

480
576
600
720
768
864
900
960
1024
1200


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d0gr0ck

I've been playing his game as a closed beta event for the last 6 months now. The beta is gone now since they are prepping for release. A cute little MMO that will run on any OS with Java and OpenGL.


----------



## De-Zant

Wow. These screenshots look like crap compared to live gameplay. Want to know how much? I used 0 AA. Yet, look at the edges. The lack of AA is barely visible. It blurs it that much.


----------



## Xealot

*Dragon Age II:*




























*Mass Effect 2 (Arrival DLC):*



















*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit:*


----------



## Rowey

AC: Brotherhood


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Btw, some of my pics have no AA (Vietnam ones namely) because my 480 is not in my system at the moment. It'll be in there once I water cool it, however. Until then, the 260 will have to do.








*This is one of the really good games I had:*






*Another nice one (this is sort of a reoccurring theme FYI):*



*This one is on here because Dankal sniped me while I was chopper piloting 4 TIMES IN A ROW!!!!!!!!! Couldn't help but be the slightest bit suspicious, but I didn't openly accuse him either:*


*On this match, I just flat out owned:*












*This one is here because the match we just finished was on Valparaiso, and I was the chopper pilot the entire time (notice how I never died at all as well - only shot down once







).*



*Yeah, and for this game...well, it turned out to be one of my best matches EVER!!!!!!! Almost had 8 M-COM'S in this one.*














Hope you enjoyed the pics as much as I had making them all a reality!!!!!









In case you're wondering, I'm using the 870 A LOT because it's the only shotgun that I currently don't have a platinum for. All these shots were taken earlier this month.


----------



## KG363

BC2 is the best online shooter I've ever played


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It is, indeed, a freaking awesome game!!!!!!!!!! Piloting choppers has never been so fun for me!!!!!!


----------



## KG363

I've never even attempted it


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12882854*
> *This map just blew my mind: Hunter's Life*
> 
> *High-Res:*


Sky...what map's that?

it looks pretty stunning~









*Mass Effect II DLC: Arrival*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;12923997*
> Sky...what map's that?
> 
> it looks pretty stunning~


Hunter's Life is the name of the map. It really is stunning.


----------



## philhalo66

Call of duty 4


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12924486*
> Hunter's Life is the name of the map. It really is stunning.


_Right on...

I'll try it later~

Thanks_


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis - Heavily modded and custom map*

*Resized:*










































*High-Res*


----------



## decyx




----------



## LuminatX

NFS: Shift 2
Fully maxed, with tweaked graphics config to make it truly maxed.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow GT5 looks better than that what a joke.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12940652*
> Wow GT5 looks better than that what a joke.


haha my thoughts exactly.
I really hope the modding community can come out with something to make this game look better, and handle a little better as well.

cause as of right now, it definitely hasn't lived up the hype.


----------



## LuminatX

heres a few more shots, with some config tweaks.


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX REX 2.0 Eaglesoft Citation X.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LuminatX

Drifting in the Redbull RX-8 (NFS: Shift 2 Unleashed)




























And my new love GTR-32


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12942099*
> FSX REX 2.0 Eaglesoft Citation X.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice!

I'm jealous that you have a system which can run that kind of stuff properly - REX dropped my frame rate massively, and even at stock it's not amazing.

Payware planes also drop the frame rate tons


----------



## De-Zant

Is FSX hor+ or vert-? Or could it be one of those rare ones that are both?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12945500*
> Is FSX hor+ or vert-? Or could it be one of those rare ones that are both?


What exactly do those mean?

A quick Google tells me that they're some kind of system for adapting games to widescreen resolutions, when they don't support them natively, but what exactly are they?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12945518*
> What exactly do those mean?
> 
> A quick Google tells me that they're some kind of system for adapting games to widescreen resolutions, when they don't support them natively, but what exactly are they?


Fixed

Hor+ is a resolution scaling method that sees more horizontally on wider aspect ratios, always the same amount vertically. 16:9 sees more than 16:10 which sees more than 4:3 which sees more than 5:4. Everyone sees the same amount vertically, no matter the resolution. The horizontal view area changes. Used when widescreen became popular, after 2005

Vert- is an ancient method of scaling resolutions. It works much the same way as hor+, but it sees the most on 4:3 resolutions. Ever resolution sees the same horizontally. Only the height differs. Used in games pre 2005.

EDIT: Both see the same amount in resolutions within the same aspect ratios. 800x600 sees as much as 2048x1536. Both 4:3. A third method that was rarely used was called pixel based scaling which sees more with a resolution increase, just like windows


----------



## Ellis

Oh, I get it.

I'd guess hor+, but I don't know for sure.

It uses hor+, FS9 used vert-.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Don't worry though, because *MAGICKA* is here to save the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler: Check out the rest of the photos here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


They're Bulletstorm (first pic) and Dragon Age 2 (second and third pic).


Well yes it is actually. Or it woulda been done when they posted them.







lulz

And please don't gimme grief for the late reply. That's what happens when members take the liberty of posting many pics instead of the couple that was laid out in the OP. If members can't get in cause somebody is hogging all the bandwidth how can you expect timely witty retorts like this one.









~Ceadder


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Crysis: Swamp*

Resized:










High-Res:


----------



## xJavontax

Don't laugh, I know it looks like it came from a console, but my rig sucks.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

R.U.S.E

View attachment 203147


View attachment 203148


It's not overkill. It's just being prepared


----------



## Hawk777th

You need more units lol!


----------



## noahhova

This one is always good for a laugh


----------



## frickfrock999

How many FPS are you guys getting in Unreal Tournament 3?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12959368*
> How many FPS are you guys getting in Unreal Tournament 3?


30-60 for me. Don't know why.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12959388*
> 30-60 for me. Don't know why.


Yeah, I'm getting 25-40...









Which is odd because the average for most people is around 80-100


----------



## Alatar

eh? so much that I have no idea really, never tested... Both with my 5870s and my 590.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12959394*
> Yeah, I'm getting 25-40...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is odd because the average for most people is around 80-100*


On what kind of CPU?

We both use dual cores and have mediocre FPS.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12959448*
> On what kind of CPU?
> 
> We both use dual cores and have mediocre FPS.


When I had my SLI 8600's and my E6750 I was getting around a 100.

And, the game is optimized for Dual Cores.


----------



## De-Zant

I also get a huge amount of input lag in that game regardless of which graphics options I tick on & off.


----------



## SabreWulf69

I made some wallpapers out of some Fallout 3 screenshots that I made, they are probably not very good, IDK, tell me what you think -->


----------



## Lifeshield

For *Unreal Tournament 3* turn off Anti Aliasing in Catalyst Control Centre (set it to application controlled, and performance, respectively). That will improve your performance and rid you of any input lag issues. You shouldn't need anti aliasing on. Look past at some of my Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots (earlier in this thread), they were taken without anti aliasing at 1920 x 1080.

Your dual cores should not be an issue as the game is optimised to run on lower end hardware. I've had it running nicely on a AMD Phenom x3 at 1.9ghz and a ATI X1800 XT before with good FPS (and it looked good, better than the console versions).

Hope this helps.

@ SabreWulf69 your images are unviewable.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


For *Unreal Tournament 3* turn off Anti Aliasing in Catalyst Control Centre (set it to application controlled). That will improve your performance and rid you of any input lag issues. You shouldn't need anti aliasing on. Look past at some of my Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots (earlier in this thread), they were taken without anti aliasing at 1920 x 1080.

Hope this helps.


I've never touched those settings. I would assume application controlled is default, yes?

And besides, I ain't running no AA and that is clearly visible during the game.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can't remember what is or isn't default.

I'm running 11.4 drivers, with the CAP updated to the latest version. The settings I use are as follows.










You can find my Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots on my Steam profile here. You can view them in full size and see that you don't really need anti aliasing on in CCC. The Unreal Engine 3 handles it pretty well on it's own.


----------



## Blk

San Andreas









Like a boss.


----------



## Xealot

Anyone notice the "Potato Day" shenanigans on Steam? I only have a few of the games that received April Fool's updates:

*Defense Grid (Random potato stuff on menus):*

















*Killing Floor (money now looks like Potatoes):*









*Super Meat Boy (now looks like Super Potato Boy):*









I don't get it.









Edit - Turns out it was a promo for the Potato Sack.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I can't remember what is or isn't default.

I'm running 11.4 drivers, with the CAP updated to the latest version. The settings I use are as follows.


Ah, see I'm running the 9.12's, I don't see that option.

Edit: Found it and it's application controlled.


----------



## Lifeshield

Disable Mouse Smoothing in-game. Also, you can turn off mouse acceleration in the UTEngine.ini by making sure the following line is set this way:

[UTGame.UTConsolePlayerInput]
bViewAccelerationEnabled=FALSE

If those two things don't work, you can always turn off Vsync in-game and that might help.

Also do you have these issues with UT3 playing at default settings?

If none of that works for you then the Epic forums, or Beyond Unreal might be your best bet for a solution.

11.4 drivers are pretty solid as far as I know. You should probably update them unless you have a specifric reason for keeping older drivers.

Sorry for going off topic but I can't stand by and watch a fellow UT3 player not get the most out of their game.


----------



## decyx




----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;12963980*
> Black Prophecy...


That looks cool. I think I will try it out when it launches in the US.


----------



## Biokinetica




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*










































*High-Res:*


----------



## KG363

Far Cry 2 was fantastic. I don't understand all the hate


----------



## Riks

too many problems


----------



## De-Zant

Cmon. The last stage of crysis 1 was worse.

It froze and died within 30 secs of starting the stage if I played in DX10. Decided to google it and found that DX10 was the cause.

k. Switched to DX9 only. What is this?!!! The map is like a chessboard. At some points I can stay on the surface, but I instantly fall beneath the ship if I step on the wrong spot. And there was 0 indication of where I can and can't step.


----------



## Penguin21189

Does anyone know if there is a Texture's Mod for the Player Models? I've noticed that the people's faces looking really good but their body/armour looks terrible? I've got it on Max Settings with Film Grain Turned Off.


----------



## OverTheBelow

That's not how it's meant to look, certainly does look better on my ME2.


----------



## Alatar

The SA weapons in BC2 are nice... both matches were SDMs


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12967530*
> Far Cry 2 was fantastic. I don't understand all the hate


This, I'm actually replaying it right now seeing as most games cant keep my attention.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12974283*
> The SA weapons in BC2 are nice... both matches were SDMs


What are SA weapons?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12974378*
> What are SA weapons?


SPECAC weapons.

basically they're the normal weapons with a different skin, but I just happen to like the weapons that dice chose for the SPECAC kit.

With the SPECAC kit you also get new optional skins for you classes, and you earn some extra pins, helps if you're leveling.


----------



## Penguin21189

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12973149*
> That's not how it's meant to look, certainly does look better on my ME2.


What Settings have you got?


----------



## decyx




----------



## xJavontax

Does the game look this bad for anyone else? I'm running it at 720p everything maxed AA x4 and there's jaggies everywhere.


----------



## topog_z

NFS U2 wheelie, no i didnt use hydraulics like the noobs do i used raw horsepower.


----------



## Hawk777th

Cod 4 has always had crappy GFX.


----------



## De-Zant

Well of course a game has jaggies if you run it at 720p


----------



## Biokinetica




----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


*Resized:*










































*High-Res:*












































the game doesn't seem to want to support eyefinity. any clue how i could force it?


----------



## Section-9




----------



## swrmxs

Just cause 2 which i think is an excellent game which i have mainly been messing around blowing stuff up and causing alot of chaos in so not sure if the story is any good yet.


----------



## De-Zant

The story is kinda crap but it's worth it to finish it to get the thing out of the funs way. Messing around is what makes this game fun.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penguin21189;12972988*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a Texture's Mod for the Player Models? I've noticed that the people's faces looking really good but their body/armour looks terrible? I've got it on Max Settings with Film Grain Turned Off.


I had the same problem. For me it was just to adjust the settings in the driver control panel to max on the game. Was truly a big difference in quality!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12983602*
> the game doesn't seem to want to support eyefinity. any clue how i could force it?


In the Display Options menu in-game, there is a check box on the bottom left to enable widescreen. Make sure it is checked, that's all I had to do. If you are still having issues let me know. You can also check here for info.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12981556*
> Well of course a game has jaggies if you run it at 720p


Not on a 720p screen.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;12988090*
> Not on a 720p screen.


Yes... It will have. Lower resolution creates stronger jaggies at the same AA setting. Always.

Of course depending on screen size and distance.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12981556*
> Well of course a game has jaggies if you run it at 720p


I'm not at that PC right now, but I think it was because I turned off the "Smooth Edges" feature a while back when I was trying to get BC2 to run a little better. But it won't let me run the game at my monitor's native resolution, which is like 1440 x 900 or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;12980569*
> Cod 4 has always had crappy GFX.


It's Modern Warfare 2. Unless CoD4 and MW2 use the same engine, then I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;12988197*
> I'm not at that PC right now, but I think it was because I turned off the "Smooth Edges" feature a while back when I was trying to get BC2 to run a little better. But it won't let me run the game at my monitor's native resolution, which is like 1440 x 900 or something like that.


Go to options in MW2. Go and find something called AA (or possibly antialiasing). Turn that up to at least 4x. Problem solved.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12988243*
> Go to options in MW2. Go and find something called AA (or possibly antialiasing). Turn that up to at least 4x. Problem solved.


I did that before I took the screen shots, and it still looks bad. It's probably my rig though. But thanks for helping.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


I did that before I took the screen shots, and it still looks bad. It's probably my rig though. But thanks for helping.



Tried forcing it through the driver control panel? Some games I have to do that at least.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


























*High-Res*


----------



## decyx




----------



## Penguin21189

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;12987876*
> I had the same problem. For me it was just to adjust the settings in the driver control panel to max on the game. Was truly a big difference in quality!


Sorry to sound like a complete idiot! Is this in the nVidia Control Panel or the Mass Effect 2 Launcher under config?


----------



## Durdle Class A

WaW










CoH



















JC2


----------



## theyellowlemon




----------



## $till LegendaryU2K

Wow some of those photos takes forever to load, the ones at 1920x.

Anyways , Left 4 Dead 2 Max with full AA & MLAA & AA Super sample.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> It's Modern Warfare 2. Unless CoD4 and MW2 use the same engine, then I can see where you're coming from.


Pretty sure CoD has been on the same engine since CoD 2.


----------



## Lifeshield

My Hawke from *Dragon Age II*


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Pretty sure CoD has been on the same engine since CoD 2.


From what I gather, it's a highly modified quake 3 engine.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


































*High-Res:*


----------



## De-Zant

The name of the game is *the hunter*. It's basically free if you only want the single rifle + only one kind of animal.

I didn't manage to get the kill. Missed a couple of shots and then Had to go somewhere IRL.


----------



## Penguin21189

Alien vs Predator


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*





Nice!!!!! I actually just got my Platinum Star for the AUG earlier today!!!!!! Have fun with that gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

ROCKMONSI YOU ADDICT!

























Yarr! lolol


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


ROCKMONSI YOU ADDICT!

























Yarr! lolol



















what game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Eve online, says in my reply title


----------



## headcracker




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;13053648*
> ROCKMONSI YOU ADDICT!


*Blasphemy!!!!!!*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Alright, I'm actually about to play some BBC2 before I go to work in a 2 hours right now...


----------



## Abiosis

*Crysis II*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


































*High-Res:*


----------



## t3lancer2006

@Skyline

You need some AA


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;13068580*
> @Skyline
> 
> You need some AA


I agree, and I could definitely apply it on some games, but others will run out of vram pretty quickly with my resolution. I'll play around and see what works, thanks.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13068285*


Is it just me, or does this game have official support for 2D Surround/Eyefinity? These shots look amazing.


----------



## Sohryu76

Just starting an oldie back up...
I played it on the 360... time to start the series over on the PC










for a game from 2008... it still looks pretty damn good!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13069512*
> Is it just me, or does this game have official support for 2D Surround/Eyefinity? These shots look amazing.


I've noticed that I don't get as much 'stretch' on my peripheral displays with this game, so in that respect it does appear that it's one of the best representations of 2D Surround/Eyefinity. I totally agree, it's a great looking game.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, I can't wait for DiRT 3, I'm sure it'll look even better.


----------



## renaldy




----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13069820*
> I've noticed that I don't get as much 'stretch' on my peripheral displays with this game, so in that respect it does appear that it's one of the best representations of 2D Surround/Eyefinity. I totally agree, it's a great looking game.


How many times do I have to repeat that this has nothing to do with the level of support for surround/eyefinity, but just for the in game FOV.

Games with low FOV like BC2 will experience less stretching than games with high FOV like TF2.

Nothing to do with poor support for surround/eyefinity. It's just how games work. Using modern graphics engine methods, one can NOT get rid of the stretching. If you want less stretching, you must lower the FOV which results in you seeing less.


----------



## decyx




----------



## Alatar

heh


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


*How many times do I have to repeat that this has nothing to do with the level of support for surround/eyefinity, but just for the in game FOV.*

Games with low FOV like BC2 will experience less stretching than games with high FOV like TF2.

Nothing to do with poor support for surround/eyefinity. It's just how games work. Using modern graphics engine methods, one can NOT get rid of the stretching. If you want less stretching, you must lower the FOV which results in you seeing less.


Well, if you're looking for a serious answer, you'll probably have to repeat it until you just stop caring because there will always be people that think otherwise. And as a matter of fact, DiRT 2 looks so much better than a lot of other games out there in a 3 monitor setup, that I'm sort of reluctant to just believe you on this. With all the shots I've seen from Skyline, I'm sure it's a bit more than just FOV when it comes to DiRT 2, but I guess I'll have to really find out for myself. I'm gonna check some of his past shots as well as look online to see what games support 3 monitor setups really well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*











heh










That's so freaking awesome, lol.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Well, if you're looking for a serious answer, you'll probably have to repeat it until you just stop caring because there will always be people that think otherwise. And as a matter of fact, DiRT 2 looks so much better than a lot of other games out there in a 3 monitor setup, that I'm sort of reluctant to just believe you on this. With all the shots I've seen from Skyline, I'm sure it's a bit more than just FOV when it comes to DiRT 2, but I guess I'll have to really find out for myself. I'm gonna check some of his past shots as well as look online to see what games support 3 monitor setups really well.


It's just FOV. Dirt 2 has a very low FOV, but the floating camera is so far away that you still see loads. It looks great in eyefinity because it has a low FOV

Go play JC2 or TF2 or CSS or so. All have high FOVs which makes the image stretch at the ends.

If you take low FOV games such as morrowind, oblivion, dirt 2, BC2, they all will look loads better, because there is less stretching.

One could theoretically create a program that would "distort" the image so that there is absolutely 0 stretching. However, nobody has yet created such a program. And most likely nobody won't for the next few years, since it would take loads of horsepower to run that amount of pixels and post process every single frame.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


It's just FOV. Dirt 2 has a very low FOV, but the floating camera is so far away that you still see loads. It looks great in eyefinity because it has a low FOV

Go play JC2 or TF2 or CSS or so. All have high FOVs which makes the image stretch at the ends.

If you take low FOV games such as morrowind, oblivion, dirt 2, BC2, they all will look loads better, because there is less stretching.

One could theoretically create a program that would "distort" the image so that there is absolutely 0 stretching. However, nobody has yet created such a program. And most likely nobody won't for the next few years, since it would take loads of horsepower to run that amount of pixels and post process every single frame.


It does make a lot of sense that games with a low FOV will look better than games with a high one. I just always thought that games that support 3 monitors setups the best were ones that didn't stretch the image at all, but just added to it. I guess you could say that's why I think DiRT 2 looks so amazing - it seems like it adds more to the original (1 monitor) image rather than stretching it, if you know what I mean.

I can certainly see how having a high FOV can "stretch" the image a lot though; if you think about it, you can even get that same sort of effect with one monitor if you set the FOV high enough. Only difference is that it'll be a lot harder to see anything with a really high FOV on one monitor rather than it being on 3 altogether (if I'm not mistaking).


----------



## De-Zant

Yah. That's the way it works.









What I would do if I had 3 monitors is 3x portrait eyefinity and then set the in game FOV really high. That way, I would get loads of FOV, would see well, and have a great aspect ratio.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*










heh










What's that? You didn't post the name as per rules.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

It's the Nvidia Rocket Sled DirectX 11 demo.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


~snip~


I find the name of your pc hilarious.









*EDIT:* D'oh! Darn double posts!!! Might as well make it worth it...

*Wings of Prey*


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


It's the Nvidia Rocket Sled DirectX 11 demo.


I thought it would be something like that.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13075797*
> I find the name of your pc hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* D'oh! Darn double posts!!! Might as well make it worth it...
> 
> *Wings of Prey*


Dam, I'd like to see how that compares with IL2: Cliffs of Dover


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*High-Res:*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## FLCLimax

BF:BC2


----------



## SpeedNuggeT




----------



## Wishmaker

Crysis 2:


----------



## adizz

DiRT 2 @ 1080p 2xAA


----------



## =Tac=

Fifa 11 - First time buying Fifa since Fifa 98, things have changed a little bit

























Tex Murphy: Overseer, player models in this game are some of the most lifelike I've ever seen


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Wishmaker

Crysis 2










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xealot

*Killing Floor* just got an update with a Portal themed map!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dragon Age II*


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tempest001

I noticed that a lot of people seem to post pics of crysis 2 in the beginning or midish of the game. Here's some SS's from the last couple of levels;

INCOMING!

























































































































































































































The graphics in this game is very, very impressing. Some of these shots I chose to show off some of the lighting. The effects are very nice. etc.

I just set fraps to take a SS every 10 seconds, and then I nitpicked the ones that weren't complete crap due to a bunch of effects on screen or because there was nothing really interesting going on in the screen.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13111028*


That pick weirds me out.... I see some dudes face starting at me


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;13116479*
> That pick weirds me out.... I see some dudes face starting at me


that's the antlion Guardian. ending part of the level "This vortal Coil"


----------



## Xealot

This thread has fallen too far back!

*Portal 2:*














































*Duke Nukem 3D:*

With Hi-Res Pack:



















Without Hi-Res Pack:


----------



## ClickJacker

Does anyone else on here play Global Agenda?


----------



## Alatar

Must be a pretty big OC if the error message says molten core


----------



## Flack88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13188407*
> Must be a pretty big OC if the error message says molten core


Either that or its the control room for ***ushema lol.


----------



## Nalty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Either that or its the control room for ***ushema lol.


too soon bro.

too soon.


----------



## mattlyall06

Ahem.


----------



## Vikhr

GA player here, I'm not sure if I'll play it much anymore since 1.4 isn't that great. They really screwed stuff up with the new skill trees and device changes.
Also screw Photobucket for downsizing my images









Global Agenda:








We're bros








I went 49-0 so he mad.








Whoever did this epic failed








Old pic, the GM's are pretty awesome.








Pro beacon spot








This guy is dumb


----------



## =Tac=

Some BF2 shots


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## ViSioNx

cigg pocket?








pew peew








shoot n move lol


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*





















These pics FTW!!!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Please include the name of the games you are posting!*









*Resized:*










































*High-Res:*


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13205597*
> These pics FTW!!!


I think i need to give EVE a shot


----------



## nielsbohr

UT2K4


























































Bots are kinda easy to defeat in instagib. Probably because they don't have flak and linkgun.


----------



## Hawk777th




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Rise of Flight doesn't look bad at all. Even the reflections in the water are accurate. Nothing seems to be able to touch Wings of Prey though, graphics-wise of course. Nice shots Hawk.


----------



## Abiosis

*Need For Speed World*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

How's that GTX590 treating you Abiosis, now that you've retired the GTX295?


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh Fudge you';re tempting me back!


----------



## Ghost23




----------



## kevin7898

fsx pmdg 747-800 in delta colors


----------



## Hawk777th

Stupid Paint uglys them up when I make them smaller.


----------



## kevin7898

mmm love the pmdg md-11 just prefer the 747 more, cant wait for the ngx


----------



## Ellis

High resolution add-on planes like the ones from PMDG kill my frame rate









Apparently it's pretty much down to my CPU.


----------



## Durdle Class A

*Just Cause 2*








Cropped but still from my actual gameplay. Water looks awesome


----------



## kevin7898

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


High resolution add-on planes like the ones from PMDG kill my frame rate









Apparently it's pretty much down to my CPU.


my old system was based on lga 775 and a q9650 on an EVGA 790i ultra sli mobo, before tweaking i got 20 fps after i got an average of 60-65 with pmdg


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Ghost23




----------



## ljason8eg

New sponsor


----------



## Abiosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


How's that GTX590 treating you Abiosis, now that you've retired the GTX295?


_Hey ~ Sky... it's doing pretty well for me...

Good/fast enough for my need...

Keep decent frame rate for all the games that I play at the moment...

I'm cool with it by far...

Peace_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*












_
"Global Agenda" looks interesting...

I just registered a new account to try out... thanks







_


----------



## Abiosis

*Global Agenda*

_Just started it...nice_


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield Bad Company 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wishmaker

New playthrough, newer ATI driver, better performance, and maximum quality with textures included.










































I can't stand her voice!!!


----------



## Shogon




----------



## Abiosis

*Global Agenda (Elite Agent Package)*

_Just joined GA for two days...

it's a pretty fun MMORPG game...

but all the items price're really outrageous... being a free agent probably won't cut it IMO...

so I just pull the trigger and bought the "Elite agent package with 90 days Token/XP booster" (with 50% off coupon)

I think it's still a pretty good deal... I'm kinda addicted to it to be honest ~ [email protected]
_


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13252598*


Nice games you had there, but man, this one must've been one UGLY match to be a part of!!!!!! Your team must've sucked monkey nuts - big time!!!!!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Nice games you had there, but man, this one must've been one UGLY match to be a part of!!!!!! Your team must've sucked monkey nuts - big time!!!!!


yeah my team was a joke one guy stood there and watched me disarm the bomb and after i did he killed me for my shotgun.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


yeah my team was a joke one guy stood there and watched me disarm the bomb and after i did he killed me for my shotgun.










Wow...just wow. I didn't even know there were guys like that in this game LOL. At least you won the match, buddy - it was well earned too (by you anyway







).


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


yeah my team was a joke one guy stood there and watched me disarm the bomb and after i did he killed me for my shotgun.










At least you can play, atm I was getting the dreaded freeze / sound hang

Now it's a WSOGD as I call it, white screen of game death, then it just boots out

/Sigh Wondering if I shouldn't have bought it today.


----------



## Vikhr

I AM SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Wow...just wow. I didn't even know there were guys like that in this game LOL. At least you won the match, buddy - it was well earned too (by you anyway







).


yeah its common on rush HC servers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


At least you can play, atm I was getting the dreaded freeze / sound hang

Now it's a WSOGD as I call it, white screen of game death, then it just boots out

/Sigh Wondering if I shouldn't have bought it today.


sounds like drivers. try 11.4's


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Wow...just wow. I didn't even know there were guys like that in this game LOL. At least you won the match, buddy - it was well earned too (by you anyway







).


Team killing is a huge part of BBC2 lol. Especially on heli maps


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


_
"Global Agenda" looks interesting...

I just registered a new account to try out... thanks







_


No problem.

If you want to tag up in game feel free to shoot me a friend request. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13263130*
> yeah its common on rush HC servers.
> 
> sounds like drivers. try 11.4's


Actually running 11.4's ATM, I updated my sound driver [Reading it seems to be related to built int soundcards] and got in for a few moments last night, but it was around 3 am, so I quit, gonna test it out now..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13263747*
> Team killing is a huge part of BBC2 lol. *Especially on heli maps*


UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

That's so true!!!! That's why I hate piloting a chopper full of people - they all want to jump out just so I can get kicked from the server in a split second from TK'ing all of them.









I hate dropping people off when I'm a pilot (for the black hawk anyway). I like to let my gunners get after the opposing team while I'm dodging rockets like crazy.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13269841*


I really wanna check out EVE... but i am worried about the learning cliff...


----------



## gotasavage2




----------



## frankth3frizz

mahahahaa


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*











mahahahaa


Awesomeness!!!!!







I haven't come across that many medics that use the M60 every since it got brought back down to earth.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Awesomeness!!!!!







I haven't come across that many medics that use the M60 every since it got brought back down to earth.


yea the m60s still a good weapon. i think should lessen the recoil since it fires slower than a m249 since the m249 has barely any recoil.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;13269926*
> I really wanna check out EVE... but i am worried about the learning cliff...


I am exactly the same in regards to the games difficulty curve. I find it's not a game you can just pick up and play, you'll need to dedicate about an hour or so to learn the basic basics. You can get a 14 day trial from their website with no obligation which should be more than enough to see if you can get a feel for the game. They have the avatar update in testing at the moment aswell.

Give it a go, you might find yourself pleaseanty surprised.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I am exactly the same in regards to the games difficulty curve. I find it's not a game you can just pick up and play, you'll need to dedicate about an hour or so to learn the basic basics. You can get a 14 day trial from their website with no obligation which should be more than enough to see if you can get a feel for the game. They have the avatar update in testing at the moment aswell.

Give it a go, you might find yourself pleaseanty surprised.


I will this weekend on my days off... when my wife won't be home... so I can start with enough time to get a good feel for it.


----------



## GJF47

GTA IV:


----------



## KG363

I can never get mods to work in gta4


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


yea the m60s still a good weapon. i think should lessen the recoil since it fires slower than a m249 since the m249 has barely any recoil.


What attachments do you use with the M60?


----------



## Choopy!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


yea the m60s still a good weapon. i think should lessen the recoil since it fires slower than a m249 since the m249 has barely any recoil.


The m60 also fires a much larger bullet.


----------



## Hawk777th

The 249 fires a 5.56 and M60 fires a 7.62.


----------



## Radiix

Ever see a truck get launched by AT mines in BC2?


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX PMDG 747 Rex 2.0


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radiix;13294753*
> ever see a truck get launched by at mines in bc2?


nice!!!!!


----------



## Septagon

I took over 100 Portal 2 screenshots and they're on my steam gallery which you guys can check out if you want to here


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX REX 2.0 Concorde X.

Mach 2 Baby!



Reheats On!


----------



## Ellis

Those FSX shots look amazing, Hawk.

I barely get decent frame rates with a vanilla FSX though, so high quality add-on planes and scenery just make my computer scream at me to stop. Apparently it's mostly down to my CPU's clock speed.


----------



## pjBSOD

Hehe, just something I threw together for my guilds website a few days ago.


----------



## De-Zant

Dirt 2 looks amazing, but the steam screenshot quality is quite low.


----------



## Ellis

Think about how many screenshots they have to host on their servers though - no wonder they use quite extreme JPEG compression.


----------



## Hawk777th

FSX REX 2.0 FLS Concorde X.



Chasing the Sun! Yes you can catch it with this plane!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR




----------



## Abiosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13265959*
> No problem.
> 
> If you want to tag up in game feel free to shoot me a friend request. If you need any help just let me know.


_Thanks for bring this GA screenshot in the first place...I almost misse out this great game...

but it seems the "Open World" is just too short for RPG...

it's more like MMOFPS instead of MMORPG obviously

it's still a addicted game nonetheless...

hope to see you there in [email protected]_

*Global Agenda*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abiosis;13328413*
> _Thanks for bring this GA screenshot in the first place...I almost misse out this great game...
> 
> but it seems the "Open World" is just too short for RPG...
> 
> it's more like MMOFPS instead of MMORPG obviously
> 
> it's still a addicted game nonetheless...
> 
> hope to see you there in [email protected]_


Originally it's a PvP game. That was its main focus. Alot of the PvE stuff got added in later.


----------



## frickfrock999

AO50R.

Awesome game


----------



## rogueblade

Why are you flying with 8 sidewinders on your Apache...


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


_Thanks for bring this GA screenshot in the first place...I almost misse out this great game...

but it seems the "Open World" is just too short for RPG...

it's more like MMOFPS instead of MMORPG obviously

it's still a addicted game nonetheless...

hope to see you there in [email protected]_

*Global Agenda*


Lol I've played with you before in GA.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


AO50R.

Awesome game




























What game is that? I can't find it by AO50R.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


Lol I've played with you before in GA.


I'm pretty sure I've played with you before aswell.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Spoiler tag it man!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Spoiler tag it man!










Those screenshots don't reveal anything in terms of storyline, and what were you expecting from a screenshot thread? Lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13340944*
> Those screenshots don't reveal anything in terms of storyline, and what were you expecting from a screenshot thread? Lol.


Plus it's been out for over a week already, lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


Those screenshots don't reveal anything in terms of storyline, and what were you expecting from a screenshot thread? Lol.


valid point

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Plus it's been out for over a week already, lol.


not so valid point


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


not so valid point











There's nothing in any of these screens that has not already been covered by previews, or spoils Portal 2 in any way, regardless. The screenshots are perfectly harmless.

Now, back to posting pics of epic screenshots.









*ARMA 2:*










*Global Agenda:*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Alatar

Got to play some guild wars today







First time in 4 months or something heh. Still awesome, it's just that I've done almost everything and all I have left is the wait for GW2


----------



## frickfrock999

*Dong Dong Never Die.







*


----------



## Vikhr

That game looks ridiculous, I need to try it!

Global Agenda:


----------



## MakubeX

Portal 2 - Coop


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

You guys like the new drift livery I made? I made all the liveries pictured...some need a little work still.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13295363*
> FSX PMDG 747 Rex 2.0


Dude those first two kinda look real like taken with a high powered camera lens ^_^


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Some 1st person *Just Cause 2*...

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## Hanjin

Some good old Crysis:


----------



## De-Zant

Where do I get the 1st person in JC2? Mod?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

If you haven't located by the time I get home, I'll pm you teh details.

EDIT: The site is blocked here at work, but here's where I got the stuff, there is a link in the video details. I can assist with installation if necessary, it's not exactly clear.


----------



## Durdle Class A




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another livery for NFS Shift that I'm nearly done, and a couple more of the OCN inspired one -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

***EDIT***

Few more -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13351901*
> If you haven't located by the time I get home, I'll pm you teh details.
> 
> EDIT: The site is blocked here at work, but here's where I got the stuff, there is a link in the video details. I can assist with installation if necessary, it's not exactly clear.


Does this mod work with the steam version? This is one of the coolest mods I've seen in a while.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13396500*
> Does this mod work with the steam version? This is one of the coolest mods I've seen in a while.


I'm not sure, I only have a handful of games thru Steam and this isn't one of them.


----------



## Lifeshield

Had to lower the graphics settings because my FPS was like 16, lol. Probably the most fun I've had in a MMO for a while though. This was taken during a public raid.


----------



## Riks

Fun with grenade launchers


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## fatmario

me sniping.
[IMG=http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/2404/bfbc2game20110507142539.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Doom3* and *Just Cause 2*

*Resized:*










































*High-Res:*


----------



## kaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13396500*
> Does this mod work with the steam version? This is one of the coolest mods I've seen in a while.


yep it does.


----------



## scottb75

Altair meets Lucien Lachance and the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## steve10

Medal of Honor Singleplayer:


































That second one's my desktop background.


----------



## frickfrock999

CCW.

Mad trippy


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Shiboska

How do you get that view in the witcher? mine is like top down view


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiboska;13468803*
> How do you get that view in the witcher? mine is like top down view


f3 i believe.

also just want to share what I discovered for this game yesterday

for those that are playing through witcher 1 and would like to have Lctrl + LMB as an auto loot key bind:

download autohotkey. right click on the desktop + new autohotkey script
name it something like autolootwitcher, or w/e you want
right click + edit script
delete everything and paste:

LCtrl::RCtrl

save
right click the script you made + run script

and there ya go! auto loot is now left control + left mouse button!!!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*High-Res:*


----------



## oc_user

pretty unreal


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Yeah there are some good views in that game.

You should also put the title in your post for those who are unaware.


----------



## De-Zant

JC2 is another one that you just have to admire at high resolutions and maxed settings.

Looks great at 2048x1536. Maxed without SSAO or AA. Looks amazing.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I agree, it's a beautiful game!


----------



## De-Zant

Dirt 2 doesn't exactly have amazing "views" but at stock settings, it's the most amazing looking game I've ever seen.

I play it at 2048x1536 maxed at 2xAA. It looks downright amazing. Nothing more to it. Best graphics I've seen. Beat the crap out of BC2, crysis, ME and all the other pretty games.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry guys, more NFS Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Another skin/livery I am working on.


----------



## De-Zant

Looks great. Why resized?

Also, I could post 112 new pics of dirt 2 I've taken, but I won't. Posting more pics of the same game again and again and again gets repetitive.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Also, I could post 112 new pics of dirt 2 I've taken, but I won't. Posting more pics of the same game again and again and again gets repetitive.


Agreed.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I've only been posting a few Shift screens each time I am (almost) complete a new skin. I can stop posting them I guess.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I've only been posting a few Shift screens each time I am (almost) complete a new skin. I can stop posting them I guess.


No need to. I enjoy them.

Just don't overdo it though.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


No need to. I enjoy them.

Just don't overdo it though.


I'll watch it, and try to only post 1-2 of each new skin I create. I just like to share my work is all.


----------



## De-Zant

3-5 is fine. Maybe 1-3 if you post multiple skins.


----------



## frickfrock999

SoR!









Easily one of my favorite games of this year, almost edging out DDND


----------



## De-Zant

Where do you get all these odd games frick?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Where do you get all these odd games frick?


Odd? Streets of Rage is a classic!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Odd? Streets of Rage is a classic!


From the year ??

Sorry, I wouldn't know anything bout classics. I'm too young for that.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


From the year ??

Sorry, I wouldn't know anything bout classics. I'm too young for that.


dude... um late 80s? Early 90s? I forget.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


dude... um late 80s? Early 90s? I forget.


So it came out before I was born.

And I was supposed to know of it how?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


Odd? Streets of Rage is a classic!












I managed to snag a copy of the Remake before Sega took it down.
Totally worth the 5 year wait!


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So it came out before I was born.

And I was supposed to know of it how?


that mean you have never seen Ghostbusters either?

you poor poor little man.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Frick can you play that with a firend online?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


that mean you have never seen Ghostbusters either?

you poor poor little man.


Nope, though I ain't much of a TV guy either. Have watched pretty much 10 hours of TV in the last 6 months.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Nope, though I ain't much of a TV guy either. Have watched pretty much 10 hours of TV in the last 6 months.


wow... never seen ghostbusters... I feel bad for you, kid.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


wow... never seen ghostbusters... I feel bad for you, kid.


Doesn't mean I couldn't go and watch that silly show online or buy it if I wanted to. Yet I won't.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Frick can you play that with a firend online?


I know it has a two player mode, but I haven't tried going online yet.

If it doesn't, just use Hamachi


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Doesn't mean I couldn't go and watch that silly show online or buy it if I wanted to. Yet I won't.


who said its a show? wow... dumb kids are dumb


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sohryu76*


who said its a show? wow... dumb kids are dumb


Well geez sorry grandpa.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Runman*









I must have those medals.

All of them!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*










*High-Res:*


----------



## philhalo66

Call Of Duty World At War, Resident Evil 4 and fear 2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alatar




----------



## headcracker

I invited Carmen to the party lol


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


SoR!









Easily one of my favorite games of this year, almost edging out DDND




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*











*I managed to snag a copy of the Remake before Sega took it down.*
Totally worth the 5 year wait!



















Dude!!!!! My younger brother was able to snatch a copy too before that happened!!!!! ***!!!!! Do you know why Sega decided to troll like this?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm sure you all know already, but NFS Shift, *again*...another new skin, which didn't take long because the livery has a lot in common with the last one I did.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13515039*
> Dude!!!!! My younger brother was able to snatch a copy too before that happened!!!!! ***!!!!! Do you know why Sega decided to troll like this?


because they still own the rights to the game and companies suck


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Couple more of another new skin for Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xealot

*Dead Space 2:*














































*Duke Nukem 3D:*


----------



## chuckycheeze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZvwW4Oo-HQ[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Alatar

I always loved the female elementalist erm... attire.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Youd figure theyd get cold.....

Old shots that ive posted before but i think in the original thread...









I like rits more TBH


----------



## Lifeshield

Got to love Guild Wars. Did you turn off Post Processing in the second picture with your Ritualist? It looks like you did.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

yea if i recall correctly i couldnt get more than 4xAA with it on with that driver version so i shut it off


----------



## AoHxBram

World of Warcraft :



And : Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (weirdest death ever) :


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Doesn't mean I couldn't go and watch that silly show online or buy it if I wanted to. Yet I won't.


Dude.... don't EVER call Ghostbusters a silly show....


----------



## yellowtoblerone

There's a ghostbuster show!!???

Where and when??


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


There's a ghostbuster show!!???

Where and when??


It was one for like 5 years dude









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Real_Ghostbusters


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Duke Nukem 3D:*





















Memories...


----------



## Cole S

Haha that is an awesome screenie of Duke Nukem. Ohhh nostalgia


----------



## oc_user

20 player server.


----------



## Xealot

Some Witcher 2 in case you haven't had your fill from the witcher thread:


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


Some Witcher 2 in case you haven't had your fill from the witcher thread:


Looks awesome. Settings / fps / details pl0x


----------



## LostRib

I like how in one picture he's just looking at her ass


----------



## LostRib

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oc_user*


20 player server.



















This looks like the best/worst idea ever


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


Looks awesome. Settings / fps / details pl0x




















These are the settings I am currently using. I put a number beside the options with more than two choices to give you an idea where they are in the list (1/4 = low, 2/4 = med, 3/4 = high, 4/4 = ultra for example).

I have vsync on so indoors is generally 55-60 fps and outdoors can be anywhere between 30-60 fps (~45 avg). I've only played the first few intro/tutorial sections though so I might have to tone it down later in the game.

Also, I had to rename the exe due to negative crossfire scaling:
witcher2.exe, crossfire enabled = 30 fps average
witcher2.exe, crossfire disabled = 37 fps average
renamed to CompatAFR-1x1.exe, crossfire enabled = 45 fps average

So I assume if AMD ever does a proper profile my fps might go up a bit more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


I like how in one picture he's just looking at her ass


I don't blame him. The ladies in the witcher are very well endowed.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


I like how in one picture he's just looking at her ass



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*












Too bad we can't see it; she must have a tattoo there or something.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


These are the settings I am currently using. I put a number beside the options with more than two choices to give you an idea where they are in the list (1/4 = low, 2/4 = med, 3/4 = high, 4/4 = ultra for example).

I have vsync on so indoors is generally 55-60 fps and outdoors can be anywhere between 30-60 fps (~45 avg). I've only played the first few intro/tutorial sections though so I might have to tone it down later in the game.

Also, I had to rename the exe due to negative crossfire scaling:
witcher2.exe, crossfire enabled = 30 fps average
witcher2.exe, crossfire disabled = 37 fps average
renamed to CompatAFR-1x1.exe, crossfire enabled = 45 fps average

So I assume if AMD ever does a proper profile my fps might go up a bit more.

I don't blame him. The ladies in the witcher are very well endowed.










Cheers, hmmm i may need to get an upgrade for this game -_- i'm just playing through the first one again for a save file an picking it up next week. Scared how my PC will handle this game now lol. I thought i read somewhere last week though that it was crossfire optimised









But, WOW just look at all those settings


----------



## LuminatX

BC2.
gettin chased down by the heli haha.


----------



## Yvese

Man those witcher 2 shots look amazing!

I already bought the game but I'm just now playing the witcher 1 just so I get the full experience. Can't wait!


----------



## Marafice Eye

My new obsession lol Black Prophecy closed U.S. beta


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What game is that? looks good.

put it in the post or title next time.


----------



## rogueblade

put the dam title in the dam post


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13547260*
> put the dam title in the dam post


Go change your tampon.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr;13547265*
> Go change your tampon.


Rules are rules *****


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13547370*
> Rules are rules *****


Why are you so angry?


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please watch the language.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr;13547390*
> Why are you so angry?


Because I'm a 30 year old man living in my mom's basement and girls don't like me and this forum is my only place of comfort and when people don't use it correctly it makes me MADDDDDDDDDDDD and the anger makes my mom upset, I don't want to hurt her any more, physically or mentally.

True story bro
/s


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13547452*
> Because I'm a 30 year old man living in my mom's basement and girls don't like me and this forum is my only place of comfort and when people don't use it correctly it makes me MADDDDDDDDDDDD and the anger makes my mom upset, I don't want to hurt her any more, physically or mentally.
> 
> True story bro
> /s


Oh for christ's sake, we're not on /b/, it was a simple mistake, which was corrected BEFORE your rage post, which was utterly pointless.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye;13547558*
> Oh for christ's sake, we're not on /b/, it was a simple mistake, which was corrected BEFORE your rage post, which was utterly pointless.


So how is the game? Is it similar to EVE in any way? Definitely looks cool, what sort of game play does it have?


----------



## SgtBigRig

hey that looks like fun...

Here I am with my Axe, aka sharpened hubcap-on a-stick











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eaglake

just started to play this game.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


So how is the game? Is it similar to EVE in any way? Definitely looks cool, what sort of game play does it have?


It's only similar to EVE in that it's an MMO. It's much more like Freelancer than EVE. I'm liking it a lot and will most definitely play it when the full version is out here in the states.

The full game is out in the EU btw, which means you can go play the full version, lucky SOB lol. Oh, and it's free-to-play.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think this is the best skin I've done for NFS Shift so far -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Nice shots Aaron!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Nice shots Aaron!


Thanks! I think I am getting the hang of skinning pretty nicely now. I really want to do the Mopar Viper livery next...it's going to be even more challenging. I might do a few more before I give that one a go now that I think about it...


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I'm surprised that you haven't created your own livery thread by now... you are accumulating quite a body of work.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I'm surprised that you haven't created your own liver thread by now... you are accumulating quite a body of work.


That might be a good idea actually. It would be nice to have a single place to put them all, without cluttering up this thread too bad.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;13554625*
> That might be a good idea actually. It would be nice to have a single place to put them all, without cluttering up this thread too bad.


Or make a mod for others to download


----------



## frickfrock999

*Truck Dismount 2K2!*

Still trying to break 45,000.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13557240*
> *Truck Dismount 2K2!*
> 
> Still trying to break 45,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> WOW i remember that from years back. Many years lol. I got it on a disc with a PC Gamer mag. Should still have the disc somewhere too. I remember messing around with this for hours


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13557240*
> *Truck Dismount 2K2!*
> 
> Still trying to break 45,000.


62K


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My GTAIV with ENB SS's:


----------



## Term`

argh presumed knowledge lol too many abbreviations on here









"GTAIV with ENB SS's:"

ENB = ?


----------



## mango assassin

I'm just starting to mod GTA-IV but, still need to look at 'how to'.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Term`*


argh presumed knowledge lol too many abbreviations on here









"GTAIV with ENB SS's:"

ENB = ?


Sorry, it's called ENB Series, what more can I say?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mango assassin*


I'm just starting to mod GTA-IV but, still need to look at 'how to'.


All you have to do is change the friction on all the cars to -9 and you're good to go, modding complete.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Mr.Cigar

Bonus: two old shots, it's called Garry's mod


----------



## frickfrock999

Some good old fashioned *Polynomial*.

So pretty...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Very good when high. But I rather not shoot at those things when I'm listening to music. It does get repetitive.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## frickfrock999

Being a beast at *AKBLZK*.

As always


----------



## th3illusiveman

Guys really need help. I got GTA 4 and the EFLC Packs on Steam and enb's for the steam version doesn't work. how do i get them to work?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*


Guys really need help. I got GTA 4 and the EFLC Packs on Steam and enb's for the steam version doesn't work. how do i get them to work?


Here you go: http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=446572


----------



## th3illusiveman

awesome







will try it soon! +rep


----------



## My Desired Display Name

I el Presidente believe that all citizens should express themselves in the manner they see fit, for I am a fair ruler. Protesting is encouraged.










Wait no I'm not.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@My Desired Display Name: What game is that?


----------



## Bacheezi

looks like tropico 3


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## frickfrock999

*TAG*


----------



## snoball

FrickFrock, you find the weirdest games, I am still







for Runman.


----------



## De-Zant

Wow. I found tag BEFORE frickfrock?!









I must've played it at least 7 months ago.


----------



## IIowa

GTA 4, with joker skin I made.


----------



## philhalo66

Resident evil 5


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@IIowa: Nice


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Not the most exciting shots, but I can't believe how well this game plays in Surround, so so smooth.

*Resized:*

















*High-Res:*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Mr.Cigar, your shots are a work of art.


----------



## BradleyW

Shots from my Crysis. Realoaded Mod, 1080p, shots from my sig rig. Hope you like them.
















































































































































































































*Hope you like them!*


----------



## *AcidBath*

This is what you get when you dump about $150 into FSX. Obviously, flying this stuff is way more compelling than the screenshots. The terrain/ground features are modeled; it's not a flat satellite photo mapped onto the terrain:










Here's flying over where I live. Anyone recognize this location?










Here is southwest British Columbia in the winter. This really shows the limitation of the terrain engine in that all the mountains are all smoothed over. Considering that all that is from mesh data, which can encompass the entire earth, it's not too bad IMO.










Thanks for viewing.


----------



## paintballer70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;13588158*
> Shots from my Crysis. Realoaded Mod, 1080p, shots from my sig rig. Hope you like them.


wow what mods are you using?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paintballer70*


wow what mods are you using?



Quote:



Shots from my *Crysis. Realoaded Mod*, 1080p, shots from my sig rig. Hope you like them.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@BradleyW: Nice man!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*










































*High-Res:*


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


BC2.
gettin chased down by the heli haha.











Wait how do you get rid of all the dust and bloom? Tell me your graphic settings please copy and paste it thanks


----------



## snoball

That "Reloaded Mod" is beautiful, but I bet it is completely unplayable on anything less than dual 580s. How would my 470s handle it?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


That "Reloaded Mod" is beautiful, but I bet it is completely unplayable on anything less than dual 580s. How would my 470s handle it?


On one 1920x1080 display, you'll be fine I think. It's not as bad of a performance hit as it looks. I'm running 35fps _minimum_ at 5960x1200.


----------



## snoball

On 3x 580s though, lol.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


On 3x 580s though, lol.


True, they are powerful cards, but 2x 470's on a 1080p display is no slouch either.


----------



## snoball

I will definitely test the mod out tomorrow, or technically today, lol. Off to catch Zzzz.

Just noticed you're from PA! Link to the mod please.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


That "Reloaded Mod" is beautiful, but I bet it is completely unplayable on anything less than dual 580s. How would my 470s handle it?


Nah it's not, a single 480 can handle it easily at 1920x1080 4xAA.
GTX470 SLI is far more superior than that.


----------



## decyx




----------



## go4life

How is your FPS in Fable 3?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;13255872*
> New playthrough, newer ATI driver, better performance, and maximum quality with textures included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand her voice!!!


wat games this...


----------



## TheStealthyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;13598052*
> wat games this...


Dragon Age 2


----------



## frickfrock999

*DC 1.1.*

I'm going to be getting into the Xmas edition soon, but this one's already got me pretty engaged


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Spoiler below with more screen shots!!!!*


Spoiler: Click here to see all the fun!!!










































*More on the way!!!!!!*


----------



## Yvese

This game is just stunning...


----------



## Nizara

Yes, it is (Witcher 2)


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Click the spoiler below for more of the action!!!!!!!!!!!!*



















I have more Portal 2 on the way still!!!!! I'll likely wait until tomorrow to post it, however.


----------



## decyx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


How is your FPS in Fable 3?


26-40 fps with averages in the 30s, which isn't great, but I also happen to be playing at 3840x2160.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

*GTAIV*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13600837*


Ac1dFlA5H = my Gamertag, add me dude, i play TLS a lot. Am bad ass at it


----------



## philhalo66

Left 4 dead and crysis 2 on high


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Street Fighters IV
























































And AC2


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13603922*
> Ac1dFlA5H = my Gamertag, add me dude, i play TLS a lot. Am bad ass at it


I'm pretty terrible at it admittedly, but it's alot of fun. I'll add you later.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*


Street Fighters IV










You are one nasty man.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*


Street Fighters IV


















I lol'd so hard irl.

EDIT: You are my hero.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13605516*
> I'm pretty terrible at it admittedly, but it's alot of fun. I'll add you later.


Yeah i just play it for fun. Dunno what it is about this mode, i just love it ^^

And, wont take you long to get good. Easy to get the swing of it


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*
Spoiler below with the rest of the pics!!!!*











*More SP in the spoiler!!!!*


----------



## Yvese

This one isn't mine but I just had to post it since I myself could not capture this with such precision:










Truly priceless.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## decyx




----------



## rogueblade

Mass Effect 2


----------



## decyx




----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## goldboy

wow those are some awesome mods - gotta get them


----------



## headcracker

Took me a long time to get ME2 as i didn't rate ME1 as highly as everyone else seemed too. But, wow so much better than the first (though i did play the 1st on 360) And it looks freaking amazing!!! The game is so good its a contender for the best game i ever played! Definitely top 5!


----------



## Hms1193

Those GTA IV shots are EPIC. :O Need the list of mods being used.









And ME2 is <3, The detail on that YMIR mech is just amazing.









Fable 3 = LOL xD


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hms1193;13629800*
> Those GTA IV shots are EPIC. :O Need the list of mods being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ME2 is <3, The detail on that YMIR mech is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fable 3 = LOL xD


I think the detail on all models is amazing. Unmatched by any game i have ever played.

Fable 3 does look LOL indeed







A mate of mine said it wasn't very good either.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@*Hms1193*: I used ENB Series (Scrush Settings), that's all.
ENB is epic, just give it a try and you'll be overwhelmed by its awesomeness, lol.
@*headcracker*: Hey man, what's the name of those versus game's screenies? It looks fun.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*


@*Hms1193*: I used ENB Series (Scrush Settings), that's all.
ENB is epic, just give it a try and you'll be overwhelmed by its awesomeness, lol.
@*headcracker*: Hey man, what's the name of those versus game's screenies? It looks fun.


Super Smash Bros Brawl. And its awesome!


----------



## Xealot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


This one isn't mine but I just had to post it since I myself could not capture this with such precision:

...

Truly priceless.











*I already beat you to the punch!* I couldn't help but laugh during that cutscene.









It is hard not to press the screenshot key when playing The Witcher 2:


----------



## go4life

So, how is The Witcher 2 compared to the first one?


----------



## mountainking

My Orc Shaman. Yes, haters, I play WoW still.


----------



## go4life

Ehm.. Not sure what happened to my SS.. but everything was fine in-game, but all of my Dirt 3 SS became like this! Acid trip lol..


----------



## snoball

Wooooahh man, thats actually really cool!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Cool until he comes back tomorrow, saying his vid cards just died.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2*

















*Tomb Raider: Underworld*

























*Guild Wars*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13633788*
> Ehm.. Not sure what happened to my SS.. but everything was fine in-game, but all of my Dirt 3 SS became like this! Acid trip lol..


Update fraps.


----------



## frickfrock999

Dat *GDEEP*.

Pro version of course...


----------



## headcracker




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13630551*
> Super Smash Bros Brawl. And its awesome!


DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That game is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's a Wii emulator out there?!







Simply wasn't aware.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13635537*
> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That game is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There's a Wii emulator out there?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply wasn't aware.


Yup, and most games runs smooth as butter. I'd tell you how but you know how OCN is







Just google Wii Emulator. Will be the 1st link i'm sure, and if you have an LG drive, most them will read Wii discs (some others do but, not sure which ones). Wii mote works an everything


----------



## Mr.Cigar

some old GTAIV screenshots, from its very first days.
















Garry's mod: Checkmate (old too, about 2 years ago. I'm much more serious now







)
















Titan Quest (Old too)
















Some new GTAIV shots


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## IIowa




----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;13638006*


***


----------



## Mwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;13638006*


Wow those graphics are amazing, she has amazing curves too she looks way better than with the stock textures, what mods are you running and what are your graphical settings? My jaw dropped when I saw that screen shot and my mouse got hard.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13636230*
> Yup, and most games runs smooth as butter. I'd tell you how but you know how OCN is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just google Wii Emulator. Will be the 1st link i'm sure, and if you have an LG drive, most them will read Wii discs (some others do but, not sure which ones). Wii mote works an everything


Cool stuff. I think I'm going to buy a used Wii with the game just so it will technically be legal for me to do that stuff (if that's how it still works anyway).


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13634701*
> Update fraps.


You seriously think that's the problem? I think I am running 3.2.3 or what its called. Can't check now since I am at school...


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13641036*
> You seriously think that's the problem? I think I am running 3.2.3 or what its called. Can't check now since I am at school...


Yeah, almost sure it is. Have screens like that myself lol. An i fixed it by updating fraps. Though im using 3.1.2 and takes screens of Dirt 3 fine.


----------



## Asmodean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13628894*


(did't quote all, as there was loads lol)

Do you have Texture mods or somethin' there? The Graphics look insane lol.

Was thinking of gettin this, not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

No not at all, it's all default except the car, (and ENB Series of course) lol.
@IIowa: Damn, what game is that?


----------



## Fortunex

Fable 3... Not a bad looking game at times.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I love the last one! Can I have a puppies like that in game? Or it's just a random shot of a random dog? Btw, it looks really nice! I think I'm gonna try it soon!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Ehm.. Not sure what happened to my SS.. but everything was fine in-game, but all of my Dirt 3 SS became like this! Acid trip lol..

http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/5729051/img/new-random-games/dirt3-game-2011-05-25-21-06-06-34.png[/IG][/URL]
[URL=http://picturepush.com/public/5729049][IMG]http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/5729049/img/new-random-games/dirt3-game-2011-05-25-21-05-27-48.png[/IG][/URL]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
You should frame those!


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## NFL

First pics with new rig...much better than what I produced with a t6600 and a 4650m









EDIT-Just realized photobucket resized my images...oh well

Just Cause 2









Crysis 2









Brink









Borderlands









and the obvious Crysis


----------



## frickfrock999

*DTF No Mods.*

Still creepy as heck...







:


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;13641411*
> Yeah, almost sure it is. Have screens like that myself lol. An i fixed it by updating fraps. Though im using 3.1.2 and takes screens of Dirt 3 fine.


Ah ok








Il try to update and see how it goes then! Thanks <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13642722*
> I love the last one! Can I have a puppies like that in game? Or it's just a random shot of a random dog? Btw, it looks really nice! I think I'm gonna try it soon!


You sure do! Fable II and III have dogs!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;13643342*
> You should frame those!


Haha, that would be something! Not sure if I want to though, might freak out every time I'm high lol


----------



## _CodeX_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13635020*
> Dat *GDEEP*.
> 
> Pro version of course...


What game is this? I must know


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CodeX_*


What game is this? I must know


It's called Gigadeep.


----------



## Yvese

Just loving this game. I've taken so many screenshots and I'm still on the first chapter. At this rate I'll use up all my space on the steam screenshots thing lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks for the shots this game looks so epic!


----------



## philhalo66

Bioshock Crysis 2 GTA 4 and Left 4 dead



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;13652085*
> Just loving this game. I've taken so many screenshots and I'm still on the first chapter. At this rate I'll use up all my space on the steam screenshots thing lol.


What game is that?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;13654627*
> What game is that?


Witcher 2


----------



## -Inferno

RIFT


----------



## philhalo66

Bioshock, left 4 dead 2, and unreal tournament 3


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## snoball

Black Ops

Trying to maintain sanity, but I can not. I mean MODS!










PROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMOD


----------



## ntherblast

People still play unreal tournament 3?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


People still play unreal tournament 3?


At least one...


----------



## frickfrock999

*Breaking Bad.
*


----------



## T3hFurious1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


People still play unreal tournament 3?


I tend to notice that I'm almost always playing against bots when I do play, though I haven't in a few months.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Oh what?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;13657928*
> Black Ops
> 
> Trying to maintain sanity, but I can not. I mean MODS!
> 
> [/img]
> 
> PROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMODPROMOD


wait? WHAT?

where did that button come from??


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13664075*
> wait? WHAT?
> 
> where did that button come from??


yesterday's patch


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13664397*
> yesterday's patch


any further information from treyarch or something?


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13664438*
> any further information from treyarch or something?


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1027012-me-black-ops-mods-soon-here.html


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;13664542*
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1027012-me-black-ops-mods-soon-here.html


now why didn't I see that...

+rep , thanks for that


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;13661233*
> People still play unreal tournament 3?


Yep, love it.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;13661233*
> People still play unreal tournament 3?


i do all the time but not online i play instant action.


----------



## frickfrock999

Finally manged to snag a copy of *THM.*
I never thought I would after Fallen Angel went under


----------



## headcracker

Using this as my desktop lol











^ -_- Gonna have to take another one with Jupiter in view -_-


----------



## rockycrsb

Fallout: New Vegas

Being stuck randomly


----------



## Lifeshield

Several images follow so I've used spoiler tags to decrease the size of the post.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13688556*


That's the most hilariously racist thing I've ever seen.


----------



## blodflekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13688562*
> That's the most hilariously racist thing I've ever seen.


How?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13688562*
> That's the most hilariously racist thing I've ever seen.


Hey watch it, she might knock your brains out with that freakishly enormous hand.


----------



## paulerxx

enjoy


----------



## yellowtoblerone

?

Asian female using a French bullpup gun? Frick you're more racist than I thought...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13688556*


You should actually try out the first game, as well as raven shield. Then you'll have an appreciation of how crappy Vegas 2 was.

witcher 2 end game armor and sword.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13688562*
> That's the most hilariously racist thing I've ever seen.


So an Asian special forces female using a french weapon is racist? Lol.

I've used many weapons from many different countries, does that make me racist too?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13688679*
> ?
> 
> Asian female using a French bullpup gun? Frick you're more racist than I thought...


Whatever made you even think I was racist in the first place? Especially seens you don't know the slightest thing about me.

Joke or not guys accusations of racism are not something you should just fling around blindly.
Quote:


> You should actually try out the first game, as well as raven shield. Then you'll have an appreciation of how crappy Vegas 2 was.


I've played all the Rainbow 6 games. Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 is ok, I preffered the first one myself. The originals are better however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;13688665*
> Hey watch it, she might knock your brains out with that freakishly enormous hand.


I actually lol'd. +1


----------



## yellowtoblerone

LOL, did you read the "Frick", within the sentence? And I only called Frick racist because he said he know what I looked like before he found out I was Chinese.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


LOL, did you read the "Frick", within the sentence? And I only called Frick racist because he said he know what I looked like before he found out I was Chinese.


I didn't realise you meant the user. Frick is slang where I'm from so I misinterpreteted your post.

I apologise.

Back to screenshots:

*Borderlands*


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


So an Asian special forces female using a french weapon is racist? Lol.


Lol, no.
I was referring to the incredibly exaggerated eyes that Ubisoft used for the Asian character models.
Or that's a glitch, because she doesn't look like that in my version









Anyhow, here's *RM7FC*


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13630438*
> @*Hms1193*: *I used ENB Series (Scrush Settings), that's all.
> ENB is epic, just give it a try and you'll be overwhelmed by its awesomeness*, lol.
> @*headcracker*: Hey man, what's the name of those versus game's screenies? It looks fun.


Hate to be a pain, but do you have a link for said mod + settings? Can't seem to find the specific ones you're refering to. Cheers


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13689057*
> Whatever made you even think I was racist in the first place? Especially seens you don't know the slightest thing about me.
> 
> Joke or not guys accusations of racism are not something you should just fling around blindly.


I think he just think's the face looks raciest, like you made the eyes super slanted or something weird, but I own the game, they is like 6-8 preset faces you choose from, it isn't that customizable.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Crysis, Very High and Motion Blur maxed.


----------



## Xealot

*Singularity:*


----------



## RonB94GT

Just finished Singularity couple of days ago. Fun game.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Streets Of Rage: Remake V5.*

And look who I bumped into


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Broke in my 3GB 580's tonight, highest vram usage so far was 1749MB.

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## sky

what games are these?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulerxx*

































































enjoy


----------



## Hawk777th

NFS Shift, BulletStorm, Mafia 2, Counter Strike Source, Crysis 2.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

If you use the [ spoiler ] tags, you won't need to repost all those pics to ask a question.


----------



## Tatakai All

Some Witcher 2_ uber setting_ screens and* not to worry, there aren't any spoilers.*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13690780*
> Lol, no.
> 
> Anyhow, here's *RM7FC*


Brings back memories.. I had many megaman marathons at my buds house when I was a kid.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## CorporalAris

Those are some interesting looking mods man.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13724564*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GTA pics


What mods?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;13725556*
> What mods?


He says it is stock with the exception of the cars and the ENB Series mods.

I'm particularly interested in which patch he's running and which exact ENB mods, also the order in which they were installed. The screenshots look great.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;13725214*


Thew new engine updated months ago actually made the game more ugly than when the original to make it more playable on lesser machines.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Ok, a link for anyone interested in modding GTAIV: Scrush's ENB Settings & Patch 1.0.4.0.
Just install the game, apply 1040 patch then unrar ENB into game's root folder. Done!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13725844*
> Ok, a link for anyone interested in modding GTAIV: Scrush's ENB Settings & Patch 1.0.4.0.
> Just install the game, apply 1040 patch then unrar ENB into game's root folder. Done!


Will check it out when I get home, thanks. I was running 1.0.7.0 so perhaps why ENB wasn't working so well with me. I also found that I have to open the game 5-10 times in a row before I can get past the legal info without crashing.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

@*_CH_Skyline_*: That's ok, you're welcome. Remember to enable AA by editting the file named Enbseries.ini. It looks like this:
Quote:


> [ENGINE]
> ForceDisplaySize=false
> *ForceAntialiasing=true* -> This will enable AA
> ForceDisplayRefreshRate=true
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
> MaxAnisotropy=16
> *AntialiasingQuality=1* -> This value varies from *-1*->*2*. -1 is maximum, 2 is minimum quality wise. If you choose 2, your game's resolution will be doubled, then it'll be downscaled to fit your display screen. 1: tripled, 0: quadrupled, -1: quintupled.
> DisplayRefreshRateHz=60
> *DisplayWidth=1920
> DisplayHeight=1080*//Your native res. This value will be multiplied depends on the AA Quality.
> ReflectionsForceHighPrecision=true
> ReflectionsExtremePrecision=true


Hope your 580s 3GB can handle the ENB well, my 480s got a big hit in performance due to low Vram (On ly 1.5GB, while the res 5760*3240 requires about 1.8GB Vram, gosh!).
Good luck!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I was having issues with the -dx10 in the commandline.txt. Also, it kept changing my resolution to 11920x2400, which is just ridiculously too big and would crash.

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's normal because your native res is 5960x1200. With AA quality 2 enabled, they will be doubled.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## Mr.Cigar

APB (Online Game)
























































































Pretty fun, but the physical effect & driving system are lame.


----------



## Saq

I havent done many for now, but here is two


----------



## Xealot

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat (Complete Mod):*


----------



## frickfrock999

*POG.*

Pretty fun, I love whacking Zombies with a bat and watching them go flying.


----------



## Riks




----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*More shots in the spoiler right below!!!!!!*


Spoiler: Look if you dare!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

I have TONS of SP shots because this game is so freaking sweet. Expect to see a lot of that from me from here on until I beat the game (I think I'm a bit more than half way through; I'm in the middle of Chapter 8 currently).



*Spoiler below with more shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## oc_user

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LostRib*


This looks like the best/worst idea ever


you know there is a 32 person server but it's in some boony land and ping's horribad. With so many great fan made maps on l4dmaps.com it's sad to see so few servers hosting them for versus.


----------



## Lifeshield

No AA.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## frickfrock999

*Phantasmagoria!*

An absolute classic, and it's hilarious to boot.


----------



## rogueblade

jesus h, ***


----------



## Sohryu76

what am i seeing there? holy muffins...


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## l337sft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;13783988*
> *Phantasmagoria!*
> 
> An absolute classic, and it's hilarious to boot.


this reminds me of Night Trap


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Round 2 coming soon!!!!!!



*Spoiler underneath with more images!!!!!*


----------



## snoball

Blops


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Can't force AA?

HOMEWORLD2


----------



## Alatar

Steam has a sale on the Frozenbyte pack for 4.50$ right now. Well worth it even if you only play trine.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13791970*
> ...
> 
> HOMEWORLD2
> 
> ...


Do Homeworld 1 and 2 have any issues with Win7 x64? I've never played them and always wanted to give them a go.

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit:*



















*Sins of a Solar Empire: Diplomacy (Star Wars Requiem Mod):*



















*Turok:*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## yellowtoblerone

HW 2 has issues with vista, not 7. I haven't tried my HW1 because I don't have it anymore. However cat was very cool game.


----------



## Arganius

Bad Company 2 and Bad Company:Vietnam has been my favorite shooter for MONTHS and still is.

BCV


















BC2


----------



## man from atlantis

my new wallpaper


----------



## Arganius

More Bad Company 2


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

This is what every screenshot looks like with this game, haha. I've taken other shots in other games today, so I know it's just this game. Kind of cool though...

*Resized:*










*High-Res:*


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


This is what every screenshot looks like with this game, haha. I've taken other shots in other games today, so I know it's just this game. Kind of cool though...

*Resized:*










*High-Res:*











Duh, you forgot to turn off the hippie mod.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## mfb412

you've gotta love the high speed shots in this game.
All max with 4XAA


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;13832722*
> Duh, you forgot to turn off the hippie mod.


Update your Fraps it will fix it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Tattoos courtesy of the Blood Bowl community texture mod pack.


----------



## ilovenyc

Mr. Cigar,

How the hell do you mod GTA:SA like that? For some reason when I run it - it looks so ****ty graphics. I can see discolored gray texture. It's not even the sun. As soon as I start the game... u know how they show the briefcase in the airport. The green briefcase looks so discolored.

Help me out. I am dying to play this game.

Edit: this is ****ty it looks like:










edit2: goddamn it, why didnt i do this before lol. set settings to 1680x1050 32bit. it was 16bit -__-


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13838684*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoos courtesy of the Blood Bowl community texture mod pack.


Did you have to resize that image?


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilovenyc*


Mr. Cigar,

How the hell do you mod GTA:SA like that? For some reason when I run it - it looks so ****ty graphics. I can see discolored gray texture. It's not even the sun. As soon as I start the game... u know how they show the briefcase in the airport. The green briefcase looks so discolored.

Help me out. I am dying to play this game.


It's not San Andreas.


----------



## Perrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


*DC 1.1.*

I'm going to be getting into the Xmas edition soon, but this one's already got me pretty engaged




















Name please ?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Did you have to resize that image?










Sorry forgot Imageshack resizes by default.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Synaesthete*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13843174*
> Sorry forgot Imageshack resizes by default.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thanks Lifeshield, lol.


----------



## Septagon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13771859*
> I have TONS of SP shots because this game is so freaking sweet. Expect to see a lot of that from me from here on until I beat the game (I think I'm a bit more than half way through; I'm in the middle of Chapter 8 currently).
> 
> *snip


You should use the console to remove the crosshair and zoom in to remove the arm, makes the scenic shots look much better.


----------



## MasterFire

Tank stacking, why not.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Septagon;13845834*
> You should use the console to remove the crosshair and zoom in to remove the arm, makes the scenic shots look much better.


You know what? I have HUNDREDS of shots waiting to be posted, and I can only post 38 at a time, so I don't know if I'm going to be posting much more lol, I'll be doing that more than playing the game at that point.

If I do take more shots in the future, however, I'll definitely look into doing that.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterFire;13845900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank stacking, why not.


And that, my friend, is FTW!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13845702*
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lifeshield, lol.


Welcome, lol.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I have so many Portal 2 shots, that I'm just giving up on it (lol) and moving on to other things:


*More shots in the spoiler!!!!!*


Spoiler: Hidden shots here!!!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Anyone up for some supreme commander, with nukes?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## ilovenyc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT;13840556*
> It's not San Andreas.


Oh jeez

Is that GTA: IV?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovenyc;13848611*
> Oh jeez
> 
> Is that GTA: IV?


Yessir.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just started modding GTA 4...be gentle.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sethcb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13848128*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some supreme commander, with nukes?


What game is that on top :O?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

@ sethcb - I believe it's "The Hunter" - http://www.thehunter.com/pub/


----------



## sethcb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


@ sethcb - I believe it's "The Hunter" - http://www.thehunter.com/pub/


Found it, thanks for the fast reply


----------



## philhalo66

left 4 dead


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## l337sft

WOW. The euphoria engine is amazing.


----------



## love9sick

Anyway to get rid of the HUD in Witcher 2 for some nice screen shots? uhhh.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA IV - my own ENB Series config. A HUGE LOAD of PICS


----------



## Kieran

Call Of Duty:Black Ops - Max settings @ 1080p


----------



## philhalo66

GTA 4 and left 4 dead


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kirby1

Instead of posting my screens, I will post a link to all my steam screen shots. Love the new screen shot feature.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971331262/screenshots/


----------



## Speeder1101

Hey where can i download the enb series mod ?


----------



## sausageson

Currently on my second playthrough of the Witcher 2 right now and im shocked how different the playthroughs are. Here is a really gorgeous shot.


----------



## xlBluex

Forgotten Hope 2 mod for Battlefield 2










Some Bad Company 2 rounds ended up well for me



















Far Cry 2


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ilovenyc

All the people who are modding GTA:IV

Where do you download your mods from? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilovenyc;13860103*
> All the people who are modding GTA:IV
> 
> Where do you download your mods from? Thanks


I personaly use this site to mod my GTA IV http://www.gtainside.com/en/news.php


----------



## Bl4k

*The Witcher 2* (some of them MAY contain spoilers)

another MAYBE *spoiler* warning

k, now i can go







everything maxed out fullHD except ubersampling

*CLICK ON THE IMAGES FOR FULL SCREEN* left to right, up to down order


----------



## Bl4k

*The Witcher 2* (some of them MAY contain spoilers)

another MAYBE *spoiler* warning

k, now i can go everything maxed out fullHD except ubersampling

*CLICK ON THE IMAGES FOR FULL SCREEN* left to right, up to down order


----------



## Bl4k

*The Witcher 2* (some of them MAY contain spoilers)

another MAYBE *spoiler* warning

k, now i can go everything maxed out fullHD except ubersampling

*CLICK ON THE IMAGES FOR FULL SCREEN* left to right, up to down order


----------



## Bl4k

*The Witcher 2* (some of them MAY contain spoilers)

another MAYBE *spoiler* warning

k, now i can go everything maxed out fullHD except ubersampling

*CLICK ON THE IMAGES FOR FULL SCREEN* left to right, up to down order


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Spoiler: Click here for more


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, please do *NOT* post nude in game shots. Remember this is a PG13 environment.

Cheers


----------



## Atomfix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;13871050*
> Guys, please do *NOT* post nude in game shots. Remember this is a PG13 environment.
> 
> Cheers


I loled xD


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## rogueblade

hahahahhahahah Giggs


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;13871050*
> Guys, please do *NOT* post nude in game shots. Remember this is a PG13 environment.
> 
> Cheers


gamit I'm too late for a party... all nudes are edited








lol


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Phillipa's NASTY with the whip.


----------



## Gnickrapon

How nude we talkin? I assume we're talking about The Witcher 2? I remember the first ones nudity was quite mild.


----------



## Lifeshield

WItcher 2 is pretty much anything goes in the nudity camp.

The guy posted multiple shots of pretty much every nudity scene he had encountered in the game, lol.


----------



## Bl4k

i made a reportage of the whole game, if the game contains nudity, i shot nudity too u___u


----------



## Section-9

*Alice Madness Returns*

Great rendered hair in this game, could be the best I have seen yet.
The voice acting and art direction are superb as well.


----------



## man from atlantis

^^ wow game looks gorgeous.. not a crysis technically for sure but art style, colors and environment seems great..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This is game play from a community-made campaign called Disturbed in the Suburbs!!!
*Spoiler below with more screen shots:*


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Crysis:*








*Jamestown:*



*Bad Company 2:*


*TrackMania United:*


----------



## Xealot

*Darksiders:*





































*Prey:*


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Prey still looks good.


----------



## RonB94GT

Prey was a really fun game.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Xealot

I just played through that temple area in RE5 myself. Those spider creatures that burrow out of the ground were pretty creepy.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Tell me how you managed to play Halo 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...Did they actually release a Halo 2 for the PC? Or is that using an emulator?


----------



## Bacheezi

its on pc.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Tell me how you managed to play Halo 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...Did they actually release a Halo 2 for the PC? Or is that using an emulator?


it was ported to the PC in 2007 but the MP is dead literally less than 13 people online right now


----------



## Gnickrapon

Anyone know where you can get a copy via direct download? Would like to avoid mail order if I can. Whoops, talking about Halo 2


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon;13901468*
> Anyone know where you can get a copy via direct download? Would like to avoid mail order if I can. Whoops, talking about Halo 2


there isn't a place Microsoft only released it on a hard copy. but you can get one off ebay for relatively cheap.

*RESIDENT EVIL 5*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Alice Madness Returns.
Gameplay is meh, but I'm playing it for its art direction


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Term`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13884267*
> *Darksiders:*
> *Prey:*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13885319*
> Prey still looks good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;13885475*
> Prey was a really fun game.


I must admit, I really loved Prey, there were certain things that needed improving, but I loved thr graphics and overall feel. Possibly more than Quake 4 and Doom 3 in certain ways...


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Term`;13904733*
> I must admit, I really loved Prey, there were certain things that needed improving, but I loved thr graphics and overall feel. Possibly more than Quake 4 and Doom 3 in certain ways...


i hated doom 3. it has to be one of the most repetitive games ive ever played. quake 4 was pretty fun. but out all the id tech 4 games, prey was by far my favorite.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13904708*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No!!!!!!!!!! Your images have been resized!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## De-Zant

Terraria

Fun to play with friends even though it's limited to a measly 1920x1200


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13907445*












dem freckles. is the game fun?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Exactly.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyellowlemon;13907824*
> is the game fun?


I'm finding it fun yeah.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;13900834*
> it was ported to the PC in 2007 but the MP is dead literally less than 13 people online right now


What ?
And I was about to ask if there was people on-line. Damn.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13907904*
> I'm finding it fun yeah.


I gave a shot at the demo, but I was quite disappointed with i saw, definetly not Dungeon Siege even if quite nice.

Ps. sorry for the double post damned me who isn't able to use multi quote.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctekcop;13907996*
> What ?
> And I was about to ask if there was people on-line. Damn.


lol yeah its pretty much dead like 6 months ago it was so overrun by hackers people just quit, not like there were a lot of players anyway.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

//Not [email protected] res anw


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Mr.Cigar, I think ImageShack is resizing all of your images. Could you please change that back if you don't mind? I miss your full-sized screen shots.


----------



## Saq

*DUNGEON SIEGE 3*


































































photobucket resized them to 800x500, in my folder on my hard drive they are 1400x900, but whatever.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;13913158*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *//Not [email protected] res anw*


Close enough. Thanks for fixing it though!!!!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq;13914194*
> photobucket resized them to 800x500, in my folder on my hard drive they are 1400x900, but whatever.


Read the rules.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;13916728*
> Read the rules.


Would probably be more helpful if you informed him of what rule he had actually broken.

To the other guy you need to put the game title in your post title or somewhere in your post (preferably above the pictures) so people know what game it is from.

In this case Dungeon Siege 3.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## rogueblade

^tits


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13916916*
> Would probably be more helpful if you informed him of what rule he had actually broken.
> 
> To the other guy you need to put the game title in your post title or somewhere in your post (preferably above the pictures) so people know what game it is from.
> 
> In this case Dungeon Siege 3.


That's what the rules are for, so we don't have to tell him.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

New settings that I am working on

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

*TIGHT.*

So freaking hard.







:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

MMM mmm m mmmm

I see tig o bitties.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Anyone else slightly attracted to Alice???


----------



## Blech

Prob get flamed... but I still raid on WOW. We all can't wait for a new MMO to grasp us.

][/URL]

[email protected]


----------



## TheDude100

Battlefield 2 Omnicide mod 









Flight Simulator X


----------



## Saq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Would probably be more helpful if you informed him of what rule he had actually broken.

To the other guy you need to put the game title in your post title or somewhere in your post (preferably above the pictures) so people know what game it is from.

In this case Dungeon Siege 3.


Oh ok sorry about that, i'll edit in the games name now.


----------



## Ctekcop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


lol yeah its pretty much dead like 6 months ago it was so overrun by hackers people just quit, not like there were a lot of players anyway.


Nooooooooooooo, it's a shame, it makes me sad.
probably better go playing halo CE


----------



## IIowa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That Crysis looks goooooood


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


That Crysis looks goooooood


its a benchmark tool


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


That Crysis looks goooooood


If you can help it, try not to quote a ridiculously long post of pics like that.


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

So I have TONS of Portal 2 SP shots, but I'm not going to post all of them up, since that would take forever, and because I'm sure you guys don't want to see THAT many spoilers for the game, so instead I'm just cutting straight to the chase and posting the last of the screen shots that I care to for the end of the game:

*More images in the spoiler below:*














Here's some L4D2 Split-Screen play in a community-made campaign, "Tour of Terror"!!!

*More shots inside the spoiler:*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Mmmmmmmmmmmm, I likey likey!!!

*There's more where that came from!!!*


Spoiler: Look here for the rest of the goodies!!!








Spoiler: For the last of the goodies, click here!!!



Okay, I'm not going to post the rest of the goodies, namely because if you own this game and haven't tried this out, you HAVE to!!! She's in Riga, and before you go into the tunnels tell that one guy that you're not ready to go yet, and look around for her. The surprise will be so worth it, trust me.





























More L4D2 in "We Don't Go To Ravenholm 2" and "Suicide Blitz 2"!!!

*Check out the spoiler below for more screen shots!!!*


Spoiler: Click here to view the rest of the images!!!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctekcop;13922201*
> Nooooooooooooo, it's a shame, it makes me sad.
> probably better go playing halo CE


yes. i was just in the server browser 9 players and 90 empty servers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;13923376*
> That Crysis looks goooooood


i used Xconfig 1.3 and just set it all to high


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Raven Shield.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Another skin I am working on for Need For Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## selfsurf

Crysis. Just bought the collection on steam.










Guess I can't get to those boats out there...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

First off, *@all the guys playing Alice: Madness Returns*: Does that game utilize Physx? man_from_atlantis' pics sort of support the notion that it does.

Anyway, here are the screen shots I have in-store for all of you







:
*A.R.E.S.*

*Look at the other shots in the spoiler below:*







*Here's the DiRT 2 World Record!!!*


Well, in all honesty, I don't know for sure how this happened, but one thing I do know is that what I showed you isn't the real world record. With that time, I'm actually somewhere between 2,500-3,000 on the leaderboard. My guess is that the game didn't connect to the server that had the fastest times, so my times were the fastest because the game thought they were the only times. Hehehe.








*Capsized*

*More screen shots in the spoiler:*


----------



## Xealot

You should pace yourself Rock. That is over 100 screens in the last 24 hours!









Speaking of Dirt 2...Is the sun supposed to be this bright?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13943783*
> *You should pace yourself Rock. That is over 100 screens in the last 24 hours!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Dirt 2...Is the sun supposed to be this bright?


Hehehe, didn't realize people were keeping count.







With that being said, that was the last of all the screen shots I had in my folder that I wanted to get on this thread, so you won't have to worry about seeing anymore shots from me within this next 24-hour span.









And speaking of DiRT 2, the sun is, indeed, that bright, as far as I recall anyway. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13943422*
> First off, *@all the guys playing Alice: Madness Returns*: Does that game utilize Physx? man_from_atlantis' pics sort of support the notion that it does.


best physx effects so far but performance still not good enough..


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13943783*
> You should pace yourself Rock. That is over 100 screens in the last 24 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Dirt 2...Is the sun supposed to be this bright?


In real life it's much brighter, especially if you tried to replicate those image's in real time.


----------



## Perrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyellowlemon;13907824*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13907445*
Click to expand...

Real world Look-a-like for your enjoyment , good sir







:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hanjin

Some good old Ghost Recon + Heroes Unleashed Mod:


----------



## Atrophy

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Atrophy

Odium/Gorky 17


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;13943146*
> Crysis. Just bought the collection on steam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't get to those boats out there...


no but what you can do is flip the beached boats(the small ones) and get on it and punch it towards the way you want and it moves the boat lol strength mode works best


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Before I start, I'd like to say that I really like some of the screen shots of FEAR 3 man_from_atlantis. I wasn't aware that it was a DirectX 11 title either.









And now let's get to the screen shots, shall we?

*More of the Magicka fun in the spoiler below:*


Spoiler: Bleigh!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;13956348*
> Fear 3


The lighting is quite impressive.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Best i can do with this 256mb 7800GTX and still maintain >45fps







My next, and probably still defective 470 should be here tomorrow, ABOUT TIME!!! :>

They also seem to have come out kinda dark, even for fear... Maybe its just my desktop gamma though.


----------



## Saq




----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atrophy;13951042*
> Odium/Gorky 17


Reminds me of the old commando games.


----------



## Term`

Fear 3 looks pretty impressive, will buy that once its gone down in price


----------



## Xealot

*Dawn of War II: Retribution:*



















*Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days:*



















*Red Alert 3: Uprising:*


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser;13967968*


Is that EVE: incarna ? pretty nice graphics.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;13967233*
> *Dawn of War II: Retribution:*


Dang, I miss DoW II, that game is FREAKING SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## von rottes

Hydrophobia Prophecy...
Yes I play low Res high res I gotta drop the settings to low.
Stupid E1500


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13968750*
> Dang, I miss DoW II, that game is FREAKING SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed it is! I still need to replay the campaign again, maybe as the orks.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

SO!




































----------------------------------


----------



## OverTheBelow

I was always impressed by FEAR 2's graphics and how it ran so well on max - even on my old 9600gt at 1920x1080.

Shame the game is complete junk after about half way through.


----------



## DOOOLY

I love glitch every now and then


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;13972519*
> I love glitch every now and then


Haha, happens to me all the time.


----------



## Scrappy

don't waste your time getting on the chopper.

L4D


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13978145*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't waste your time getting on the chopper.


lol, nice!!!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Shoot First.*

Could only get to Floor 2 before Darius demolished me.


----------



## headcracker

Chasing him down with my Avatar


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## MakubeX

I found these old screenies in my Photobucket account from back in the days:

Day of Defeat: Source... good times


----------



## headcracker

Kicking ass with Kentan900












<3 Eldar


----------



## hyujmn

OK, I have to ask.

Back a few pages with the Fear 3 screenies, he has the on screen CPU/GPU load and temps in the bottom left corner. I've also seen that pretty much everywhere else. How do I get that up there? Is it a software?


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;13991226*
> OK, I have to ask.
> 
> Back a few pages with the Fear 3 screenies, he has the on screen CPU/GPU load and temps in the bottom left corner. I've also seen that pretty much everywhere else. How do I get that up there? Is it a software?


MSI Afterburner, enable OSD (on screen display) in the settings.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahey;13991542*
> MSI Afterburner, enable OSD (on screen display) in the settings.


Wow, can't believe I never tried enabling that before.

+repped!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*High-Res:*


----------



## Volvo

HDR w/ Motion Blur.
Killcam shot.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*More incoming soon*


----------



## frankth3frizz

shift 2 fun D:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

That's a lot of VRAM being used, frank. Do you have a lot of mods installed on that game?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


That's a lot of VRAM being used, frank. Do you have a lot of mods installed on that game?


no mods at all. i think thats just the game. i do around 900 for BC2 too.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


no mods at all. i think thats just the game. *i do around 900 for BC2 too.*










What?! I usually have around 700MB being used when playing BC2...

Well, now that I think about it, I guess that's what you'd expect when you have 540,000 more pixels compared to a 1680x1050 monitor.


----------



## hyujmn

OK, more questions....

When I enable on screen display through MSI Afterburner, all I can see is GPU Temp and FPS. How do I see the rest of the info like mem used and GPU load?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Go into Settings/Monitoring, then go down to the table and click on one of the things you want to see in your OSD. Once you do that, there will be check boxes at the bottom of the window, with one of them pertaining to whether you want that thing on your OSD or not. Check it so it will be on your OSD (the table should also say "OSD" or something like that next to the thing you want to monitor).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fortunex

First penta as Ez, third one total (one as Nasus, one as a level 8 Eve).


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c0nnection

@philhalo66

Where did you get those mods? I remember there was a forum dedicated to RE4 but seems like the forum died followed by the links to good mods.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14008582*
> Go into Settings/Monitoring, then go down to the table and click on one of the things you want to see in your OSD. Once you do that, there will be check boxes at the bottom of the window, with one of them pertaining to whether you want that thing on your OSD or not. Check it so it will be on your OSD (the table should also say "OSD" or something like that next to the thing you want to monitor).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Siiiiick, +repped


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;14008746*
> @philhalo66
> 
> Where did you get those mods? I remember there was a forum dedicated to RE4 but seems like the forum died followed by the links to good mods.


here is a link to the upload request thread
http://z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=10835


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter*:
*More action in the spoiler*:


Spoiler: Check it out!!!!!














*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*:


*DiRT 2*:

*Check out the other shots below*:


Spoiler: Click here to see the rest of the images!!!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14005956*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! I usually have around 700MB being used when playing BC2...
> 
> Well, now that I think about it, I guess that's what you'd expect when you have 540,000 more pixels compared to a 1680x1050 monitor.


yea. i think thats what it is.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Bastyn99

So Im playing some BC2 Vietnam, just bought it and wanted to try Rush Mode. The map is Operation Hasting and OMG is it unbalanced. My team, the defenders, did not have a chance in hell. Attackers have choppers and tanks, defenders have nothing. There was one guy who got in a chopper right from the beginning and got an insane score because we couldnt kill him. No RPG Lockon and no Tanks, so he would just fly around killing everything. This is the score for that round. 
Needless to say, Im pissed...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

There have been matches like that for me, even in vanilla BC2 (and I've been on both sides of it all as well). Some maps are just geared more towards offense/defense than others. I wouldn't let that match get to you, though. I think teams ended up being really unbalanced - that's about as bad a game as I've seen on Vietnam.


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14008698*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that looks good. Amazing game


----------



## frickfrock999

*Black Shades.*

I've been stuck on this level forever, it's impossible.







:


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14008776*
> here is a link to the upload request thread
> http://z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=10835


Thanks. Rep +1


----------



## Section-9

*Prey w/ Sikk mod*


----------



## th3illusiveman

Crysis 2 (MALDO Texture MOD)


----------



## Section-9

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC + mods*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;14014704*
> that looks good. Amazing game


i have like 39 mods installed for it lol and over 4GB texture enhancement mods too. can't show the Ashley mod though unless i want an infraction


----------



## IIowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;14021024*
> i have like 39 mods installed for it lol and over 4GB texture enhancement mods too. can't show the Ashley mod though unless i want an infraction


looks good. Those textures are really detailed. Thats one of the best games of all time.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIowa;14021603*
> looks good. Those textures are really detailed. Thats one of the best games of all time.


yeah for a console port the original textures were okay but now they are epic win







, and i agree its one of the best games i own.

Far cry 2 maxed out still on my 8800gt


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nathris

Valve never should have implemented that stupid "Start Playing" Button. It always sticks you on a 200+ ping server on the other side of the world. Whats worse is only the ftp noobs hit it, so you'll be playing on your server then suddenly you'll get swarmed by noobs.

I'm fairly disappointed with my results. I only outscored the rest of the server 3:1, and this is my second favorite map. But that's probably because BLU never got to the second point. On a full 5 point cap I probably would have ended up in the 150-200 range points wise.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Left 4 Dead 2 on The Parish


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*











Left 4 Dead 2 on The Parish










How does this happen?


----------



## NFL

Crysis 2 DX11


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14013450*
> So Im playing some BC2 Vietnam, just bought it and wanted to try Rush Mode. The map is Operation Hasting and OMG is it unbalanced. My team, the defenders, did not have a chance in hell. Attackers have choppers and tanks, defenders have nothing. There was one guy who got in a chopper right from the beginning and got an insane score because we couldnt kill him. No RPG Lockon and no Tanks, so he would just fly around killing everything. This is the score for that round.
> Needless to say, Im pissed...


Did the guy fly low near the ground a lot? And hide behind buildings? Or did he use different tactics?


----------



## KG363

delete


----------



## ACHILEE5

More, Crysis 2 DX11 maxed out


----------



## Arganius

Just saying, If people want their screenshots of nice looking games to look nice don't take a .jpg


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Battlefield: Bad Company 2:
*More images in the spoiler*:




Proun:
*Look at the rest of the awesome shots in the spoiler*:





Left 4 Dead 2:
*Check out the rest of the action in the spoiler below*:


----------



## soldierblue

The Witcher 2, maxed except for ubersampling:


----------



## UnInvincible




----------



## Lifeshield

Wow that makes Morrowind look well good!


----------



## headcracker




----------



## philhalo66

few modded crysis screenshots (ultra high HDR)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here's a couple more


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Did the guy fly low near the ground a lot? And hide behind buildings? Or did he use different tactics?


He was flying just above the tree tops, using hit and run tactics, flying away to repair anytime anyone shot at him. I will say though, that he was really good at flying that thing.

@UnInvincible: WoW that looks awesome ! My Morrowind is nowhere near that good I think.


----------



## kga92

Why the HDR and bloom? Looks terrible :s


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Why the HDR and bloom? Looks terrible :s


I was honestly thinking the same. It hurt my eyes so bad. How anyone can play the game like that is beyond me.


----------



## csm725

Team Fortress 2


----------



## UnInvincible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14033467*
> @UnInvincible: WoW that looks awesome ! My Morrowind is nowhere near that good I think.


Thanks, here's the guide I used if anyone is interested: http://knotstheinane.blogspot.com/p/morrowind-modding-guide.html

The only difference is I used MGE XE instead of the old MGE, so I didn't follow the last part.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Burning Thirst*

Brutal, just plain brutal.


----------



## Alwinp




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arganius*


Just saying, If people want their screenshots of nice looking games to look nice don't take a .jpg


What would you recommend?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


What would you recommend?


.png! .jpg looks like crap.



Playing some coop, really fun to play DoW II in coop.


----------



## von rottes

headcracker .png is the ONLY format I use with everything.
Except .PSD









BTW Portal2 was pretty fun, better then the first


----------



## sugiik

all this ss come from fraps ?
tried using it(free version) it doesn't look as good as posted here.... >.<


----------



## OverTheBelow

Should use PNG for Fraps screenshots then convert them to high-quality JPG afterwards.

The JPG quality Fraps outputs is really bad, however if you save it as JPG using Photoshop or something you can pretty much halve the file size with absolutely no quality loss.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Thanks for the advise guys, but I think I'm going to look into this a bit more before deciding. These shots I'm posting are .jpeg, but I think I might look into capturing with .bmp, then saving the files as something else. Anyway:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2:

*More screen shots in the spoiler*:


Spoiler: Click here for more images.









Just Cause 2:

*Check out the other shots below*:


Spoiler: They're in here!!!


----------



## Fortunex

Damn boss targeted me 3 times in a row.










I know none of these people, but there was 15-20 of us fending off invasions and rifts together. Pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## Xealot

*Trine:*











Spoiler: More!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14059687*


lol does that skirt provide armor?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

well stats wise yea....









maybe its a distraction?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xealot*


*Trine:*















































Trine is so much fun, especially when you play with others!!!


----------



## snoball

I noticed this game caps out my GPU usage! If only BFBC2 would. I guess I don't have a bottleneck lol. 2500k inbound anyways!

These are in DX11 All maxed, no DoF and it is set to AAA not 4x.











































































I have no clue why, but the screen shots have WAY more aliasing than I had while playing.


----------



## frickfrock999

*KS: Standard Edition.
*
I'm in love with this game, it's such a gorgeous delight to play.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I noticed this game caps out my GPU usage! If only BFBC2 would. I guess I don't have a bottleneck lol. 2500k inbound anyways!

These are in DX11 All maxed, no DoF and it is set to AAA not 4x.











































































I have no clue why, but the screen shots have WAY more aliasing than I had while playing.


Hey, I'm about to post some Metro shots myself!!! Anyway, none of your screen shots are showing up.









When I go to the direct link, the page says that your images have errors on them.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Hey, I'm about to post some Metro shots myself!!! Anyway, none of your screen shots are showing up.









When I go to the direct link, the page says that your images have errors on them.


They show up for me so IDK. Anyone else having a glitch?


----------



## KG363

They weren't. now they are


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

They work fine for me.

just shows how much of a noob rock is









(ill hear about that one on steam if hes notices this....







)


----------



## TheRockMonsi

at you splody, they work for me now. At first they weren't but for whatever reason they work just fine now.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This is why you should get this game:

*Look into the spoiler below for more awesomeness*:


Spoiler: More awesomeness is just a click away!!!


----------



## KG363

It's a great game, though it can get repetitive. They need to tweak vehicle as well


----------



## TheRockMonsi

While that's true, you can't deny how good a deal it is for $5. I mean, it's 5 measly dollars - that's how much a half gallon of Blue Bell ice cream costs for me where I live.

Also, I've had the game since the winter sale if I recall, and I have 60 hours of game play time up to this point; and at that time I bought it for $5-$7.50, can't remember for sure.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow*


Should use PNG for Fraps screenshots then convert them to high-quality JPG afterwards.

The JPG quality Fraps outputs is really bad, however if you save it as JPG using Photoshop or something you can pretty much halve the file size with absolutely no quality loss.










yah thats what i do. more people should do it. wizardry below:

original fraps png
size = 1.57MB









magic
size = 82.1KB









of course there are differences because i used very heavy compression.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Metro 2033:

*More just below!!!*


Spoiler: Click here for the other images!!!


















Battlefield: Bad Company 2:

*More action in the spoiler!!!*


Spoiler: Check out the rest of the images here!!!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Mr. Kitty's Quest.*

Surprisingly challenging game, giant mushrooms are fierce.
Especially when they have missile launchers.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*F3AR*

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*


----------



## kilrbe3

Just driving and doing some jobs in Railworks 2! Great GFX when tweaked.


----------



## iLLGT3

Do you ever get some "Unstoppable" action going on in there?


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just driving and doing some jobs in Railworks 2! Great GFX when tweaked.



























Did you buy all $1000 in DLC from Steam? lulz


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Lots of Deadspace -



















































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Did you buy all $1000 in DLC from Steam? lulz


Heck no! I'm not into UK trains, I like big massive SD70s and Long haul coal. Not some pitty looks like a toy engine from UK. Thats just my personal opinion







No hate!!

But I did buy some of the good US routes (Fort Kent, Ohio Steel, SD70 pack, SW1500, when they were 75% off). I figured might as well get them now before they are $10 or 20 again. THen id never pay that price!

2 more;


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


*F3AR*

*Resized:*












They didn't even flush the toilet. Gross!


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Heck no! I'm not into UK trains, I like big massive SD70s and Long haul coal. Not some pitty looks like a toy engine from UK. Thats just my personal opinion







No hate!!

But I did buy some of the good US routes (Fort Kent, Ohio Steel, SD70 pack, SW1500, when they were 75% off). I figured might as well get them now before they are $10 or 20 again. THen id never pay that price!


So what do you do in that? Is it like a simulator? If so, it'd seem less interesting because you go on a track. Or is it a more technical program?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;14099758*
> Lots of Deadspace -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Those look amazing. I didn't know Dead Space could look so nice. Or maybe it only looks so great because you resized the pictures?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14106586*
> Those look amazing. I didn't know Dead Space could look so nice. Or maybe it only looks so great because you resized the pictures?


Please refrain from quoting every single picture in a post, or at least put most of them in a spoiler tag. A lot of us here would appreciate that.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14106674*
> Please refrain from quoting every single picture in a post, or at least put most of them in a spoiler tag. A lot of us here would appreciate that.


Oh I'm sorry. I'll do that next time. I just searched now the code for it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*F.3.A.R* - This is a pretty good game. This playground just looked so fantastic, really digging the lighting.

*Resized:*


































*Hi-Res:*


----------



## ACM

New ENB Contender?


----------



## Durdle Class A

All games maxed settings 1080p:


----------



## frickfrock999

*Plasma Pong, Maxed Out To INFINITY.*


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14116008*
> *Plasma Pong, Maxed Out To INFINITY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome, downloading now!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14106586*
> Those look amazing. I didn't know Dead Space could look so nice. Or maybe it only looks so great because you resized the pictures?


They look great full size as well. I just picked certain views/locations to take the screens. Dead Space has pretty low res textures and crap anti-aliasing though, which would definitely be less visible in my re-sized screens. That's not why they are re-sized though, I always re-size like that.


----------



## Hms1193

Here's a few Crysis 2 (DX11) Screenshots from my PC. Hi-Res Textures were disabled since im using a 32-bit OS.


----------



## iLLGT3

That shot of, what I assume to be Times Square, looks mint.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## CRosko42

Some F.E.A.R screenshots. Taken from steam so the quality isn't great and they are resized automatically.

Just finished F.E.A.R and both the expansions. Definitely one of my favorite all time games. Loved the atmosphere and really took my time to enjoy it instead of rushing through it. The graphics have held up decently as well, and the atmosphere more than makes up for the slightly dated feel.

I forced myself to only play at night with headphones on in a room alone. I literally flipped my chair over at one point when I jumped back..










































































"Have you seen my stapler?" I laughed pretty hard when I saw this desk with the stapler and tps report.









Sifting through 160+ Extraction Point screenies later to post the better ones. Looking through all of these makes me want to do another playthough lol.


----------



## xJavontax

You can link to the full size steam screenshots too


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


You can link to the full size steam screenshots too


How? i can't get it to work -_-


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14116008*
> *Plasma Pong, Maxed Out To INFINITY.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures


Fun game. It's cool how the plasma deflects.


----------



## De-Zant

I love the sandbox mode in plasma pong. The normal mode is nothing. I played it five times.

I spent 3 hours being amazed at the sandbox mode.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Octodad, before murdering the entire family.*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Alatar

Oh how I wish MS wasn't so greedy and would have let halo reach be released on the PC :/


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Swords and Soldiers HD:









Spoiler: Check out the other images here!!!
















Hamilton's Great Adventure:



Spoiler: More of the adventure is just a click away!!!














Brink:



Spoiler: Click here for more of the action!!!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## l337sft

That 2nd shot of halo reach looks badass. And CoP is so awesome, so many hours of my life.. wasted.. for that game lol.


----------



## awdrifter

FFX (on emulator)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft;14143929*
> That 2nd shot of halo reach looks badass.


Thanks. Love the features that allow you to manipulate the camera, etc, to get the perfect screenshots, from your replays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;14141275*
> Oh how I wish MS wasn't so greedy and would have let halo reach be released on the PC :/


Yeah, that would be sweet.


----------



## OverTheBelow

*Wings of prey is a gorgeous game, runs at 60fps solid on complete max settings:


















GTA 4 with iCEnhancer 1.25 - hate to say it, but I really prefer vanilla GTA4 gfx:


























Hydrophobia Prophecy - got stuck on this game and stopped playing..:*


----------



## Gnickrapon

Just picked up Oblivion cheap as chips in the Steam sales. Looking for links to graphical mods for it. Anyone? Cheers


----------



## frickfrock999

*Rubber Ninjas, Maxed Out To Infinity.*

I'm hopelessly addicted to this game, it's so mesmerizing to watch.


----------



## snoball

FrickFrock, where do you even find these games, first I got addicted to Runman, now Octodad, what's next!?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Spoiler with more images below*:


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


How? i can't get it to work -_-


Sorry it took so long to reply.
I use the steam website. I go to my screenshots there and then click on 'view full size.' After that it should open the image in a new tab. Right click and select 'Copy image URL' and paste it here and you should have the full size image. I do this in Google Chrome so it _may _be different in different browsers.
Like this:









Not my screenshot, it's a friends. I was using it for demonstration purposes.


----------



## luanswan2002

*Amnesia*


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*Hi-Res:*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14153090*
> Sorry it took so long to reply.
> I use the steam website. I go to my screenshots there and then click on 'view full size.' After that it should open the image in a new tab. Right click and select 'Copy image URL' and paste it here and you should have the full size image. I do this in Google Chrome so it _may_ be different in different browsers.
> Like this:
> *-SNIP-*
> Not my screenshot, it's a friends. I was using it for demonstration purposes.


No problem, yeah tried that but, it just showed the link lol -_- dunno what was up with it. Will try again, cheers.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized:*


















*Hi-Res:*


----------



## frickfrock999

*Iconoclasts. Nearly Maxed Out To Infinity.
*

I'm still on my platforming kick.
It's a fetish that will never end.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Spoiler below*:


----------



## Vikhr

*GA*

















*BFBC2*


----------



## RushMore1205

god i just love Surround

i cant imagine how i was playing games before lol, its so much real estate that i was missing out, espacialy mafia 2 is so much more fun to play like that, you can see around corners while runing its just cool


----------



## awdrifter

FFX (on PCSX2) 
The game still looks ok-ish, if only the textures were higher quality, the game would still look good.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## IIowa




----------



## Rangerscott




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Paper Planes BETA.*

I almost made the mistake of playing with a keyboard, that cost me dearly.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh god frick. All the games you post pics of. I just have to go ahead and try them out. They all look so interesting. x)

EDIT: Mind telling me where I can get it?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

frickfrock99, you post some of the craziest games. That's a good thing, your posts are always a breath of fresh, independently created gaming air.









De-Zant.... WHY U SO MUCH NINJA?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14179440*
> Oh god frick. All the games you post pics of. I just have to go ahead and try them out. They all look so interesting. x)
> 
> EDIT: Mind telling me where I can get it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;14179447*
> frickfrock99, you post some of the craziest games. That's a good thing, your posts are always a breath of fresh, independently created gaming air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De-Zant.... WHY U SO MUCH NINJA?


Danke









You can get it here, it's still rough around the edges.

http://paperplane-game.com/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;14179447*
> De-Zant.... WHY U SO MUCH NINJA?


I lurk in the shadows.


----------



## ACM




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Section-9

*Morrowind Overhaul v1.2*


----------



## iJes

Just wanted to provide a beautiful compare and contrast thanks to PCSX2, thanks to someone earlier in this thread.









This is FFX before the emulator.








This is FFX after.

Keep in mind you have to click the image to see the full detail.







Isn't it beautiful? I might cry over the lost hours poured back into FFX...

~iJes


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;14186278*
> *snip*


My god that looks nice. Makes me want Oblivion.


----------



## Romin

NY in Crysis2 & some nice backgrounds in Bulletstorm!


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iJes;14186337*
> Just wanted to provide a beautiful compare and contrast thanks to PCSX2, thanks to someone earlier in this thread.
> 
> *snip
> This is FFX before the emulator.
> *snip
> This is FFX after.
> 
> Keep in mind you have to click the image to see the full detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful? I might cry over the lost hours poured back into FFX...
> 
> ~iJes


Your second picture looks so smooth, is there some way to turn on AA with PCSX2?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eskanasi;14186368*
> My god that looks nice. Makes me want Oblivion.


That is morrowind.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## sanitarium

Alice: Hawtness Returns


----------



## Dirkonis

Rift action here, beautiful game. Very very fun to be honest especially compared to the present offerings.


----------



## awdrifter

FFX (PCSX2)
Thunder Plains









Not going well


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter;14211874*
> FFX (PCSX2)
> Thunder Plains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going well


how are you playing ffx on pc??


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;14212920*
> how are you playing ffx on pc??


ePCSXII


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;14212920*
> how are you playing ffx on pc??


PCSX2, it's an emulator. I'm using 0.9.8.


----------



## frickfrock999

*T&B: Up That Mountain. Episode Zero. Maxed out to infinity.*

I wish there were more cel shaded games being made, it's such an under-utilized art style.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Djbs65

Crysis 2 DX11 Hi-res update 1080










I get around 30fps on avg. Its been as low as 12 at times, but in the high 20's to mid 30's avg. Awesome Gameplay!


----------



## Section-9




----------



## treguo

Those are some sexy fingernails.


----------



## Goaky




----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;14221064*


Is all that just Morrowind Overhaul 1.2?


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;14224170*
> Is all that just Morrowind Overhaul 1.2?


Yup that screenshot was taken with just Morrowind Overhaul + patch 1.2 installed.


----------



## iLLGT3

Makes Morrowind look amazing!


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow, Morrowind and Crysis/2 on the same page and they're competitors for eye candy; would you believe it!


----------



## headcracker

Really cool game imo


----------



## Section-9




----------



## PorkyFat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*

























































These are amazing. Can you direct me to this?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


These are amazing. Can you direct me to this?


Please don't quote the Screenshots !

Also http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Morrowind+Overhaul+v1.2

Some people


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Section-9*

























































Are you playing in 3D?


----------



## KG363

I am so going to replay morrowind for the 12th time

DLing as I write


----------



## lollingtonbear




----------



## Section-9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PorkyFat*


These are amazing. Can you direct me to this?


Here you go:

http://morrowindoverhaul.net/blog/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Are you playing in 3D?


No.


----------



## headcracker

Launched in DX11, so DX10 I presume.


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## frickfrock999

*CaseBook. Super Hyper Realistic Graphics Mode. *









Yes, those are in-game visuals. Even the cutscenes look good! I usually don't play this genre, but I feel in love with the forensics mechanics.

Fun fun.


----------



## treguo

Those adventure games were super popular back in the 486 days.


----------



## iEATu

lol how do you find all these games?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Die snipers, die!!!*














*
Vietnam*:






















*Looks like I might be in some trouble*:

*...guess not.







*



I have more BC2 coming in the very near future, so look out!!!!


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## awdrifter

FFX (on PCSX2)


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14241284*
> *CaseBook. Super Hyper Realistic Graphics Mode.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are in-game visuals. Even the cutscenes look good! I usually don't play this genre, but I feel in love with the forensics mechanics.
> 
> Fun fun.
> http://i.imgur.com/7vopb.png
> http://i.imgur.com/6UgcK.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/aLqNj.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Z5HMA.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/IHfA3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/MSawR.png
> http://i.imgur.com/3sIxc.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/JwLfV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/JfGO4.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hJDgO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/q1zhr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/7of4s.png
> http://i.imgur.com/hpm6p.jpg


Holy crap, I didn't even know they were still making this kind of games. I use to really like them. I'm definitely checking this one out.


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Picking up right where we left off!!!!!*



Spoiler: More action is just a click away!!!!












*This is how it looks like when I have internet connection issues...always happening in the middle of a game...it was a close one too if you take a closer look at the previous image.







*












*Stacked teams are stacked, and I'm not helping the situation, lol.*







*Me and my clanmates being pros:*





*What can I say? I like attacking.







*



*Isla Inocentes + Defense + Smoke Grenades = WIN!!!*





*This one got a little ugly...*



*Finishing this up with some Vietnam:*







*Have a little more BC2 coming your way plus some Brink, so stay tuned!!!!*


----------



## Jue

Here is some from my first playthrough of crysis 2, Ultra, direct x 11 patch with high res pack.


----------



## headcracker

*
And, some older ones







*


----------



## frickfrock999

*Robbin Hook. Maxed Out To Infinity.
*
It's basically Spider Man if he was a private detective.

But Spider Man was never this cool.



























































'


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LuminatX

AC: Brotherhood.

Before Dye









After Dye


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Jue

Some more crysis 2


----------



## ph10m

Panorama screenshot of WoW (Sorry for size)










http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/535/nagrandpanorama.jpg


----------



## LuminatX

IL2:CoD


----------



## rogueblade

more Cliffs of Dover plz


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Finishing this off with Vietnam*:



Spoiler: Click here for the rest of the images!












*Brink*:



Spoiler: Check out the other images here!

















*I'll be revisiting Batman: Arkham Asylum with you guys later on, so look out for that!!!*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Call if Juarez - Bound in Blood



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LuminatX

As requested. (game looks better when actually in-game)
side note, you practically need a real pilots license to play this game haha, its hardcore.


----------



## TheDude100

Flight Simulator X


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Eaglake




----------



## iEATu

why is your car so close to a plane in the fourth picture? :O


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14317266*
> why is your car so close to a plane in the fourth picture? :O


Planes fly quite low from time to time. And I recall there are a few car ramps near airports, so that's probably the reason.


----------



## Perrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14317266*
> why is your car so close to a plane in the fourth picture? :O


I think that is a wire you can attach (and a grappling hook at the same time ) to things whether it be people , planes or cars . It is a gameplay feature in JC 2 and I think its a quite fun one at that .

Just enlarge the pic and you can see it .

I do not have JC2 , but I saw my brother play it on the xbox 360.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh, yah that's a wire alright.

Some more JC2.

My drivers prevent me from using monitor grouping (eyefinity) but I can still extend the game window to three screens with this game ( a rarity), so it's the same as eyefinity


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## frickfrock999

*PHYTA. Maxed Out To Infinity.*

So hard....







:


----------



## De-Zant

I can't get phyta to work. Launching the exe does nothing.

Halp?


----------



## headcracker

Amazing game. Don't know what took me so long to get it!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: Click here for more of the Batman-awesomeness!!!






































*I'll be coming back with more Batman and then some, so look out!!!*


----------



## iEATu

I took some screenshots inside a church since I thought it looked really nice. And of course I can't miss killing one of the guards outside of the church









How do you guys get the full picture shown on the forum when using imageshack?


----------



## philhalo66

the SIMS 3


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14317987*
> I can't get phyta to work. Launching the exe does nothing.
> 
> Halp?


You could try running it in a VM or try the other EXE in the folder.

Past that, try shooting a message to the dev.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14327214*
> *How do you guys get the full picture shown on the forum when using imageshack?*


Are you asking how to get images out of the thumbnail view? If so, look into the links you're posting, and you'll notice a ".th" towards the end of them - delete that on every image link you're going to post and everything will be posted in it's full resolution. If you're going to post 30+ like I typically do, I would highly recommend you paste your batch of links in Notepad, then go down the list and delete every ".th" you see.

It's not really a pain to do it at all, just takes like one minute or so at the worst. Hope that answered your question.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## headcracker




----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14337679*
> Are you asking how to get images out of the thumbnail view? If so, look into the links you're posting, and you'll notice a ".th" towards the end of them - delete that on every image link you're going to post and everything will be posted in it's full resolution. If you're going to post 30+ like I typically do, I would highly recommend you paste your batch of links in Notepad, then go down the list and delete every ".th" you see.
> 
> It's not really a pain to do it at all, just takes like one minute or so at the worst. Hope that answered your question.


Thanks +rep


----------



## frickfrock999

*Knot-Pharmacard Subcondition J . Maxed out to infinity.
*

There are no words.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Arganius

I am really still amazed at DOOM 3's graphics. Even today it doesn't look bad, after how many years?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arganius;14354977*
> I am really still amazed at DOOM 3's graphics. Even today it doesn't look bad, after how many years?


7 years


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## headcracker




----------



## oc_user

hectic gameplay on 10vs10 server


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lots more to come


----------



## LuminatX

great puzzle games

Crayon Physics Deluxe
(oopsie)









And Yet It Moves
(actually a pretty fun everything's like paper)


----------



## frickfrock999

*ThumbWars. Maxed Out To Infinity.*


----------



## swrmxs

DiRT 3 which i got to since i played DiRT 2 massively and i also wanted to see how my 460 handled it.


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*






























Already breaking the NDA.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._2105030_n.jpg

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._6420623_n.jpg

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot..._5233221_n.jpg


^^ Yeah, I'm not posting any, I don't wanna risk getting banned.


----------



## LuminatX

too bad you dont know which one is me, and I dont even care, the game isnt even that great, and the alpha is over in a few days anyway.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


too bad you dont know which one is me, and I dont even care, the game isnt even that great, and the alpha is over in a few days anyway.


It's not as if anybody was trying to get you in trouble, just it's not recommended you post that kind of stuff on here.


----------



## Brandon2142

god its only in alpha and people are *****ing.







not going to break NDA, but the game is looking good so far


----------



## selfsurf

man, if you're gonna break nda do it right. what kind of performance are you getting at what resolution?


----------



## LuminatX

I don't understand why its such a big deal to them. its going to happen no matter what.
and the images were resized.

1920x1080 on "high graphics" since there isnt any advanced options yet.
I get from 30-60+fps depending on inside or outside.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


too bad you dont know which one is me, and I dont even care, the game isnt even that great, and the alpha is over in a few days anyway.


Looks like you're EwchiGucci


----------



## Mootsfox

Looking for a replacement for my Subaru in TDU2. The GTR is pretty good, feels a lot like the STI, but unlike the STI, the GTR can't handle off road (at all) or jumps (spins out). It's fast though


----------



## headcracker




----------



## awdrifter

FFX (on PCSX2)

Final boss (this is the most rediculous difficulty spike that I've seen in a long time. I didn't do any grinding before getting to the final boss. Got pwned, so I kinda gave up. So I went back to grind today, took me over 4hrs of grinding and a bit of luck to beat the final boss)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX;14373955*
> too bad you dont know which one is me, and I dont even care, the game isnt even that great, and the alpha is over in a few days anyway.


Of course we know which one are yours, Abel1011 is you. Even if it's not you, that's the player that would get in trouble for posting pics (which I'm betting is you). Besides, who said you'd get banned from the Alpha only? Maybe you would have to start another EA account all together.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;14375690*
> Looks like you're EwchiGucci


I thought that at first then I thought the 515151 guy


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## headcracker




----------



## frickfrock999

So gorgeous.


----------



## Section-9

*E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Arganius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9;14399336*
> *E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy*


How is that? I looked at the trailer and the store page. I'm thinking about buying it. Looks awesome.

Anyone looking forward to nuclear dawn? Looks promising.


----------



## De-Zant

Garrys mod. Those bridges aren't a part of the map.


















































Â¨





















[/IMG]


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*This is what happens when you lose to Bain...*

*He breaks your back...ouch.*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

His name is Lorenzo. He came to the strip in search of fame.


----------



## Offline

Some eyefinity (5956x1080) screenshots of Crysis (Map is Photoreal IV):


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Offline*


Some eyefinity (5956x1080) screenshots of Crysis (Map is Photoreal IV):


So many green colors. I think the screenshots would be nicer with some other object added. But that's just me


----------



## frickfrock999

*Anomalies.*


----------



## headcracker




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## awdrifter

Xenoblade (on Dolphin r7236)
It runs fine for the most part, I still get stuttering on some graphic intense parts. Oddly this is the only version of the emulator that can run this game without audio stuttering for me.










































Suicide. lol.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Batman: Arkham Asylum*:



Spoiler: Click here to see the last few images!!!










*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*:



Spoiler: More of the action is just a click away!!!





























*What do I have coming up?*


More Bad Company 2
DiRT 2
Zen Bound 2


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*"I don't know who the hell taught you how to stab like that son, because back in my day we held knives with our wrists..."*



Spoiler: Click here to see the rest of the quote and pics!!!!!



*"...up until we actually had the knife in their back, and not even that happened all the time - but as long as they're dead it's all good."*



















*Short story of epicness:*
So I was screwing around as a medic in this match, and there was this level one player that was still learning the game. He was in a tank, and it was almost dead, but he killed our only teammate who was actually hurting it. So I just decided to unload my MG3 on it for the hell of it while this guy was trying to kill me. As you can see he didn't, and he was actually backing away from me the entire time like I was Terminator or something; he got so freaked by me running up at him guns blazing that he fled from the tank - I, in return, got in it and ran him over.






























*What do I have coming up?*


More Bad Company 2
DiRT 2
Zen Bound 2


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lifeshield

Wow did it really look that bad?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Terminator Maxed out To Infinity.*

Terminators don't play around...









I wish the game was longer, but all things must come to an end I suppose.


----------



## Erper

^ this...
nice...
might start it again...

PES11


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: Click here for more DiRT awesomeness!!!!



*These are shots from the first race (which I got second place in)*:








*This is the second race*:















*And here are some shots of the car itself*







:


----------



## Erper

angry birds rio... ehehe










BRINK


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This is a neat little game that I found on steam during the summer camp sales event:




Spoiler: Click here for the rest of the images!!!























*What do I have coming up?*

More Bad Company 2
DiRT 2
Zen Bound 2
Yay, the list is finished!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*But no, that's not it for now.*







Those were screen shots that were at least two weeks old, so I'm actually behind on the screenies I'm wanting to post. *Here's the new list of games that I'm going to show off*:

Some Bad Comany 2 (33 images total)
A good amount of Hamilton's Great Adventure (41 images total)
LOTS of Just Cause 2 (72 images total)
And a ****-TON of Batman: Arkham Asylum (we're talking over 100 images here!!!







)
I'll be posting in the order of the least amount of images to the most per game. All those numbers are subject to change since I'm going through all of them and deleting redundant pics and whatnot; but expect an onslaught of photos from me in the foreseeable future, hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Reloaded83

Picked up Mass Effect 2 with the BF3 alpha special. Seems neat so far.










*Mo' pics from the beginning*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































Quite a pretty game. I was surprised.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83;14492369*
> Quite a pretty game. I was surprised.


Oh, some of the characters are really hot? Yeah, I agree!!!

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*:



Spoiler: More of the awesomeness is right here!!!



*These 5 shots below show that at the beginning of this match my clanmate and I took out 2 tanks with an ATV of C4 (3 people total). You can't see the second tank on the map because as soon as it was spotted we blew it up (it was the first to go), hence the vehicle damage points in the third shot.*





















*A UMP-45 with 12x Optics?! What the...has anybody else ever seen a possible glitch like this?*

















*Hamilton's Great Adventure*:



Spoiler: Click here for the rest of the images!!!










*What's next?*

Some more of Hamilton's Great Adventure
Lots of Just Cause 2
A whole lot of Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## De-Zant

TES IV: Oblivion ---- unmodded - maxed

Started another playthrough


----------



## KG363

It begs to be modded


----------



## De-Zant

might be making my 5870 crawl when modded.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


*Terminator Maxed out To Infinity. *

Terminators don't play around...









I wish the game was longer, but all things must come to an end I suppose.


Is this Terminator Salvation? I was always led to believe it was crap.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*


Is this Terminator Salvation?


No, it's just called Terminator.

And on the total opposite end of that spectrum, here's Monolith. Takes the classic platformer and twists it like a corkscrew.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14503468*
> No, it's just called Terminator.


You got a link? Wait, is this one?: http://www.moddb.com/games/fps-terminator

It looks like it is.


----------



## refeek

Mass Effect 2, Renegade Runthrough


----------



## Term`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14476862*
> *Terminator Maxed out To Infinity.*
> 
> Terminators don't play around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the game was longer, but all things must come to an end I suppose.


ahem, wot game is this plz ? "Terminators" ?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: Check out the rest of the fun here!!!!









































*Games left to go*:

Just Cause 2
Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTA IV



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*What I have left to go*:
One more post of Just Cause 2 shots
A crap-load of Batman: Arkham Asylum
After that, I'll be largely caught up with my screen shots.


----------



## KG363

JC2


----------



## frickfrock999

*DBZEQ2 Maxed out to INFINITY*.

It's so rare to see a tastefully done application of motion blur.
These guys pulled it off.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


*DBZEQ2 Maxed out to INFINITY*.

It's so rare to see a tastefully done application of motion blur.
These guys pulled it off.



























































DBZ PC game!
Must have..

This the site you've gotten it from http://zeq2.com/lite/ ?


----------



## MakubeX

This DBZ game reminds me of Earth's Special Forces, a DBZ Half Life mod.


----------



## Gray Fox

This is one of my favorite screenshots ever. I just got done blowing up an oil pipeline. Notice the guy in the top right "riding" the explosion


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Raedwulf

Wondering what game this is?

It's my map in source. All textures by me with proper SSbumps.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*





nice.....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*


This is one of my favorite screenshots ever. I just got done blowing up an oil pipeline. Notice the guy in the top right "riding" the explosion










Hahaha, that's great!!! I've always loved doing stuff like that, namely juggling guys by blowing them up with a tank - that's always a joy.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTA 4



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philhalo66

getting a whole 12 FPS



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


-snip-
Wondering what game this is?

It's my map in source. All textures by me with proper SSbumps.


Looks good, more info? Map / Mod / SP / MP ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


nice.....































Cheers


----------



## Term`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


GTA 4



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


all these modded gta screenies look insanely good, 
is it easy to setup ?


----------



## man from atlantis

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## swrmxs

Some random GTA IV screenshots. Getting under 30fps most of the time which sucks but it is actually playable despite that.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swrmxs*


Some random GTA IV screenshots. Getting under 30fps most of the time which sucks but it is actually playable despite that.



wow dude you're super CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## swrmxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


wow dude you're super CPU bottlenecked.


I know i'm CPU bottlenecked but since i completed the game on the 360 i wanted to get the PC version just to mess about in and try mods.


----------



## makesithappen




----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


*"I don't know who the hell taught you how to stab like that son, because back in my day we held knives with our wrists..."*
*What do I have coming up?*
More Bad Company 2
DiRT 2
Zen Bound 2


I laughed at your story


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *makesithappen*












Don't forget to put the name of the game in the title of your post.

Is that GTA IV with mods?


----------



## headcracker




----------



## frickfrock999

*Trials, Maxed out to INFINITY.*

Ridiculously hard. The second to last level is impossible.

Still fun though.


----------



## rogueblade

is 'maxed out to infinity' a meme?


----------



## man from atlantis

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14534563*
> I laughed at your story


Thanks man, but that post is almost a week old, lol; I guess you've had yourself a lot of catching up to do.












Spoiler: Click here to see the rest of the Just Cause 2 pics!!!!!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just Cause 2, 4xAA everything maxed.


----------



## makesithappen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Don't forget to put the name of the game in the title of your post.

Is that GTA IV with mods?


Correct. Episodes from Liberty City.

Mods included are;

EFLC Real Car Mod Pack V2.4

Road textures by dkt70

iCEnhancer 1.25 with Subtle Depth of Field

Tried the HQ one that comes included and it's just making it that little bit unplayable.

Game does seem to look better in motion.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: Click here for more of the kick-assness!!!


















*Me vs. ten guys...I wonder how this is gonna work out...*











*Yeah, sort of got owned there...*



*This time, I actually have a plan!!! Can't wait to see how this works out!!!*




*So I don't fight great on stairs, but I lived.







*












*I got A LOT more Batman coming your way starting tomorrow, so stay tuned!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Term`*


all these modded gta screenies look insanely good, 
is it easy to setup ?


It was fairly easy, though I can't recall what was done exactly off the top of my head. iCEnhancer (enb series), some texture mod, and some vehicle pack, 1.0.4.0 retail version.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

For those of you who have seen my images of Batman up to this point, are they way too dark for you to see? Or is the lack of brightness in the pics insignificant? I'd appreciate some feedback, because I want to calibrate/adjust my monitor's settings since I think it's too bright, and that might be the reason why the pics come out to be so dark.


----------



## man from atlantis

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rogueblade

Great game ^


----------



## frickfrock999

*Psychopath, Maxed Out To Multiple Degrees Of Infinity.
*

I've never laughed so much at a game in my life. He's so... psychotic.
The things he says are delightfully demented.


































































This one is my favorite.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Infinite Jest

I think the set-pieces in this game are creepier than the necromorphs. It's a damned shame that AA can't be forced without issues.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Just when you thought the ass-kicking had finally come to an end...*



Spoiler: More ass-kicking is just a click away!!!!






































One more post after this and I will be caught up with my Batman pics.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

GTA IV Superman mod










League of Legends Blitzcrank grabbed me just after my teleport


----------



## xJavontax

Been playing a lot of Brawl lately. When I get my new PC I'll emulate it to run it at 720p (Don't have a 1080p monitor yet) Here's some Wii screenshots instead though.


















































Gotta love Sonic.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;14562202*


Is awakening any good? I never bought it and I've been thinking about it.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*


Is awakening any good? I never bought it and I've been thinking about it.


it's easier and shorter but still a dragon age.. it is worth every penny imo..


----------



## frickfrock999

*Krieg. Maxed Out To Infinity.*

Who needs sleep anyway...


----------



## Boyboyd

Eat my 9mm, non-hat-wearing ghoul.


----------



## petran79

Who needs sli and crossfire with such games.

Now technically this is a PC game.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


GTA IV Superman mod

League of Legends Blitzcrank grabbed me just after my teleport



















LoL is so much fun


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Oh ****...*



*I think he just saw me...*
*Yeah, he did...*

































Now that I'm all caught up, I've got a lot of new games coming your way, but for now I'll be taking a little break from posting.


----------



## Razi3l




----------



## Xealot

*Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood:*





































*Fallout: New Vegas:*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTA 4



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


GTA 4




Inception!


----------



## Dinkydau

How about some *Farmerama* !










And this would be *Seafight*.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;14581467*
> it's easier and shorter but still a dragon age.. it is worth every penny imo..


Yes but... DA2 is a "Dragon Age" and is crap. Is the quality on the same level as DAO?


----------



## awdrifter

Xenoblade (on Dolphin emulator)


----------



## theturbofd

Witcher 2 

















Everything maxed :]


----------



## frickfrock999

*Ancient Ruin. *


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Witcher 2 
[snip]
Everything maxed :]


Wow, you were getting those frame rates at that resolution with a GTX 480?!









Sheesh, that's punishing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Wow, you were getting those frame rates at that resolution with a GTX 480?!









Sheesh, that's punishing!!!!!!!!!



Idk if its bad or not Lol


----------



## headcracker




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: More Crysis 2!!!!

























*Silenced Shotgun For The Win!!!*


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## headcracker

Hard to get some nice action shots playing with a controller :/


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

For whatever reason these are showing really, really dark on my screen, maybe just me but i dont know :| (actually i think its fraps doing it...)



















*EDIT* Def fraps capturing too dark...


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*












































































































I have that game (bought it shortly after release), and I like it, but I uninstalled because there were just too many other games that I was playing at the time, and there weren't a lot of people online.

With that being said, your shots tempt me to install it again.







Are there mods for that game?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I have that game (bought it shortly after release), and I like it, but I uninstalled because there were just too many other games that I was playing at the time, and there weren't a lot of people online.

With that being said, your shots tempt me to install it again.







Are there mods for that game?


have no idea about mods








same here while i was looking another forum's screenshots thread somebody else's shots tempted me as well lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## headcracker

This game is so awesome! Gorgeous too, the screenshots don't do it justice. In motion this is up there with the best looking games imo.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Armagedtron Maxed out to INFINITY.*

Old school TRON glory! And of course, I'm dominating.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light*:
*Mmmmmmm, Lara in a Biker Outfit*:



Spoiler: Check out Lara in her other outfits here!!!





*This is her Jungle Outfit*:


*Heavy Jungle Outfit*:


*Legend Outfit*:


*...and the starting GoL Outfit*:


There's still one outfit I've yet to unlock, but I don't know if that will ever happen, since I don't play this game much.











*DiRT 2*:



Spoiler: Check out my awesome racing skills here!!!!



*Okay, so my skills aren't that awesome, but the screen shots are!!!!*













*Just Cause 2*:



Spoiler: Click here for more Just Cause 2!!!!


----------



## nathris

Had to solo JK for the last 3 tokens, but it was worth it.


----------



## xJavontax

Running at 720p in Dolphin!


----------



## Monkmachine

From Dust


----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## headcracker




----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Jue

Guild wars.. good times. God I miss that game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Still looks ok aswell despite its age.


----------



## headcracker

Last of my Dead Space 2 Screenshots. Finished the game. Awesome!


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;14655963*
> Still looks ok aswell despite its age.


That's true. Many people do the story missions in that game anymore? I never got any of those completed. I think I was on the second to last mission for proh and not too sure for factions. I quit around nightfall so I didn't get to do much of that either.


----------



## luanswan2002

Dead Space 2 is incredible. Here's some of my favorite racing game (GRID):


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*TrackMania United*:
















*Magicka: Vietnam*:


----------



## man from atlantis

*more*


----------



## awdrifter

Xenoblade (on Dolphin emulator)

The environments are not bad, if only the character models look better.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


Many people do the story missions in that game anymore?


There are still people around doing campaign stuff. It's possible to do it solo now though with the addition of 7 hero parties etc.


----------



## djriful

These are mine but warning, if you are UNDER 18. Please DO NOT CLICK my LINK!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/djr/screenshots/


----------



## Dinkydau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002;14656564*
> Dead Space 2 is incredible. Here's some of my favorite racing game (GRID):


That's my favorite racing game as well!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14663041*
> These are mine but warning, if you are UNDER 18. Please DO NOT CLICK my LINK!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/djr/screenshots/


Those DiRT 3 screen shots make me want to buy that game so bad. That snow level looks pretty epic, too.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*
First game in AGES, and I come across a glitcher. Go figure.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yvese

Some DE:HR. Surprised no one has posted any yet. Great game


















































And finally:










Jensen just starin. I don't blame him


----------



## headcracker




----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;14702523*
> ...snip...


Looks really fun.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Incandescence. Maxed Out To Trifinity.*

Ulala grinding a'la Jet Grind Radio.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14702615*
> Looks really fun.


It's one of the most linear games i have ever played. Graphics also suck. While fun to begin with chopping down waves of orks, gameplay gets boring after an hour or so. The same 2 or 3 moves over an over again. I am disappointed! I didn't even finish the whole demo because i got bored.

I love 40k though, so i will buy it when it gets to 15 euro (maybe 20) mainly for the story.

Edit: I know it's only a demo but, i doubt the full game will be any different. I hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;14702083*
> snip!!!


This is what really happened:


Spoiler: Click here for the story!!!!



Lady:
If you really love me, then kill that one girl that was just checking you out earlier!!!!

Jensen:
Fine, I'll find her and kill her!!!!









Other lady:
Hey babe...

Jensen:
COME HERE SO I CAN SHOVE MY GUN UP YOUR...









Jensen:
Oh...well, I guess that works too...



Spoiler: Click here for the shocker of an ending!!!



A few minutes after killing the other lady...

Jensen:
****, I think I liked her more...

Lady:
OMG, you really killed her!!! I love you!!!!!!!

Jensen:
DIE B****!!!!!!!!









Jensen:
****, I think she was the last one...






Anyway...

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam*:




*Aquaria*:





This game is turning out to be great!!! I love it because you get to sing (not me, really, but the character you play as







) and mess around with the pitches. Can't wait to play more. Oh, and it seems to have a pretty interesting story line too.


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;14699567*
> NFS Shift -
> 
> _Snip
> _


Could i please get a link to the 1979 Camaro z28 mod your using... My father had a black 79 z28... but sadly he had to sell it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

may I ask where you find the time to _do that?_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotasavage2;14704470*
> Could i please get a link to the 1979 Camaro z28 mod your using... My father had a black 79 z28... but sadly he had to sell it.


All mods are from nogripracing.com, and the Z28 in particular is from a user known as "chevyopala" there. He has done some other great conversions for Shift as well, mostly muscle cars.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;14706335*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may I ask where you find the time to _do that?_


Lol it took me like 30 minutes to move all the dead bodies in that spot.

It was satisfying though. I wish I made a video of the bodies laying there since they tend to glitch out when they're all in that one spot. Pretty funny


----------



## IRO-Bot

Just got the DLC's for Borderlands that's on sale.


----------



## frickfrock999

Runman: Race Around The World.

Sonic ain't got jack on my Runman.


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Yokes29

Deus Ex: Human Revolution








was just messing around....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Batman: Arkham Asylum*:



Spoiler: More Batman:AA is just a click away!!!!!















*Just Cause 2*:



Spoiler: Check out the rest of the JC2 shots here!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

The classic
GTA: SAN ANDREAS!!!!!!!!!! without mods.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This game is so awesome - such a simple, fun adventure game, yet so pretty at the same time. I love it!!!!!!!!!!












Spoiler: Click here for more screenies!!!!


----------



## Tempest001

Playing this game through. Here's a couple screenies I took. Expect many more!


----------



## Reloaded83

Mah new spray


----------



## iEATu

^^^
What game is that?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


^^^
What game is that?


L4D not sure 1 or 2 though.


----------



## man from atlantis

i hate it's green/yellowish looking and decided to make it worse lol..


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14742391*
> ^^^
> What game is that?


Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## frickfrock999

*Spectre.*

Dat metaphysical snuff.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14744526*
> *Spectre.*
> 
> Dat metaphysical snuff.


Your vast amount of pictures on one post has broken my ISP







lol


----------



## Yvese

More Deus Ex:


----------



## Reloaded83

Dat face


----------



## Reloaded83

Limbo!










Randomly jumping to their death...










Humvee can fly!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## andrews2547

GTA II









GTA III









GTA: San Andreas

























Live For Speed


----------



## swrmxs

*Game: Cities In Motion*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Blackops_2

Original Res is 1920x1080 but tinypic has it capped at 1600x900


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swrmxs;14759669*
> *Game: Cities In Motion*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images


lol everyone is so sad. what did you do?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## KG363

God I love oblivion. I've been busy with morrowind overhauled


----------



## iLLGT3

It's extremely sad that the community has ruined it with crappy anime and disgusting pathetic sex mods.

I'm a huge fan and I love the lore around the elder scrolls series but it just had to be taken over by all that.. You can't even find a decent mod to go along with the game without it being for a female character with the biggest tits in the world.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

theres still tons of good mods being made, but sadly the ginormoboob segment speak the loudest in the current community, and while i think its still a fiarly small group, they drown everyone else out. Just filter that crap on nexus


----------



## Reloaded83

Took it by accident actually. But it's new.









Red Orchestra 2


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14768955*
> theres still tons of good mods being made, but sadly the ginormoboob segment speak the loudest in the current community, and while i think its still a fiarly small group, they drown everyone else out. Just filter that crap on nexus


I try to but that site seriously needs some restructuring when I believe is coming soon. Sadly, we will see the same crap from the community come the release of Skyrim.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14767892*


I honestly never thought Oblivion could look so good. Wow!


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

heh, its making me wish i had a stronger CPU and twice as much VRam....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam*:



Spoiler: Check out more of the action here!!!!










*
Batman: Arkham Asylum*:



Spoiler: More Batman-awesomeness right here!!!!































In Batman, up to this point, I've had it maxed with Bloom on; however, the screen shots of the game after this post will have it with Bloom off, since I'm not totally crazy about it. Not only that, but I will be re-visiting some highly bloomed areas and taking screen shots of them with bloom off to compare and contrast to see how much of a difference can be seen, and whether that difference is for better or worse.


----------



## man from atlantis

more


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, that game looks awesome. Is that the only Lego game you play? And is it moddable?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Wow, that game looks awesome. Is that the only Lego game you play? And is it moddable?


i played one of the star wars series back in 2006 or sth.. this is the first time since that.. Game lacks of proper AA, Downsampling and fxaa helps a bit though.. and oh i dont think it is moddable but it's still helluva fun lol


----------



## frickfrock999

*NekoFIGHT-Maxed To The Far Beyond.*

This blue fool tried to step to me.
I settled his hash right quick.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;14783579*
> i played one of the star wars series back in 2006 or sth.. this is the first time since that.. Game lacks of proper AA, Downsampling and fxaa helps a bit though.. and oh i dont think it is moddable but it's still helluva fun lol


Did you try forcing AA in the video card control panel?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14780005*
> heh, its making me wish i had a stronger CPU and twice as much VRam....


What mods are you using for the faces? They're quite clearly not the stock ones that make your character look like it's chewing a nest of wasps.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Did you try forcing AA in the video card control panel?


Of course i did.. How do you think i concluded that game doesn't support any proper AA technics









Need For Speed Hot Pursuit - [email protected] + FXAA








































































*more*


----------



## iEATu

Well what I meant is...did it work? For some games it doesn't work for me.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;14811562*
> Of course i did.. How do you think i concluded that game doesn't support any proper AA technics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need For Speed Hot Pursuit - [email protected] + FXAA


1921x1080? Just a bit more than Full HD I suppose.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;14812806*
> 1921x1080? Just a bit more than Full HD I suppose.


yeah +1 pixel is the secret message for your subconscious









idk PS image processor resizes them to 1921.. if i resize images one by one without using image processor it does just fine to 1920 though.. go figure


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: Click here to view the rest of the shots!!!


----------



## awdrifter

Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Final Fantasy VIII ePSXe 1.7



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bradeno

The Witcher I:

How? I have my ways. *hic*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Far Cry 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## luanswan2002

^^Amazing looking game.


----------



## TemplarLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;14831974*
> Final Fantasy VIII ePSXe 1.7


Now that I look at it I can't believe how bad it was graphic wise on the PSone... Guess I couldn't notice so much detail anyway on my old Sony TV lol


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TemplarLord;14842692*
> Now that I look at it I can't believe how bad it was graphic wise on the PSone... Guess I couldn't notice so much detail anyway on my old Sony TV lol


It was actually very impressive back then.

I remember being in absolute awe when I first saw my cousin play it. Especially the cutscenes.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Crysis 2 (Blackfire Mod 2):



Spoiler: Check out the rest of the screen shots!!!!















Proun:



Spoiler: More split-screen fun here!!!!











Serious Sam: Double D:



Spoiler: It's time to get serious!!!


----------



## Rocket Dog

Who needs Crysis or Metro 2033..


----------



## Bacheezi

what game is that?


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;14855935*
> what game is that?


Doom 3

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14856159*
> Doom 3
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


Really? that's extremely impressive. I knew it still looked very good but not that good. That's not modded or anything?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14855562*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs Crysis or Metro 2033..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14856968*
> Really? that's extremely impressive. I knew it still looked very good but not that good. That's not modded or anything?


It has to be. Rocket Dog, are you working on the mod(s) yourself, or did you download them from somewhere?


----------



## Unstableiser

That has texture mods


----------



## andrews2547

Red Dead Redemption









The Getaway: Black Monday


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































Sorry about the low quality its kind of hard to do a screen shot of a game when it is on a PS2/3 so I stole the images from youtube.


----------



## Mackumba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14857465*
> Red Dead Redemption
> 
> Sorry about the low quality its kind of hard to do a screen shot of a game when it is on a PS2/3 so I stole the images from youtube.


You made me jump from my chair thinking RDR was actually playing on windows


----------



## Xealot

*Bastion:*










*Hard Reset:*










*Fallout: New Vegas:*


----------



## Rocket Dog

*ALL* from in-game gameplay folks...

Hard to believe it's Doom 3, It's arguably the best looking game there is when modded like this.


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*


[ img]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8493/doom32011081401002251.png[/img]

*ALL* from in-game gameplay folks...

Hard to believe it's Doom 3, It's arguably the best looking game there is when modded like this.


which mods?


----------



## theturbofd

Gotta get it on


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*











*ALL* from in-game gameplay folks...

Hard to believe it's Doom 3, It's arguably the best looking game there is when modded like this.


i am playing that game right now need to know the mods !!!

looks beautiful


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTAIV


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;14864485*










how many fps does that run on your PC and I am assuming it was on your sigrig


----------



## Term`

why dont people say which games they're showing a screenshot of?

I know most of you do, but why just post the pic with no info ?
Some are obvious, but some aren't, the screenshot may generate interest in the game and it'd be nice to know in each instance without having to ask.

/end grumble


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It performs quite well, IIRC above 40+. SLI disabled. (GTAIV has no idea what a MGPU setup is)
^ Sorry, I stopped posting for quite a while and forgot about it.


----------



## andrews2547

Not bad







I just hope it works as well on my sigrig (with ATI HD6770) I want at least 30fps







without any drop in frame rate when you blow something up like in the console versions.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14862023*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ALL* from in-game gameplay folks...
> 
> Hard to believe it's Doom 3, It's arguably the best looking game there is when modded like this.


Rocket those are unreal...whats the mod?!?


----------



## Mackumba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;14864756*
> It performs quite well, IIRC above 40+. SLI disabled. (GTAIV has no idea what a MGPU setup is)
> ^ Sorry, I stopped posting for quite a while and forgot about it.


Hey man, wich mods are you using on GTA IV?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

DKT Road Texture, DKT timeCyc, my ENB Settings.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Zez, FrAXY Mode Enabled.*


----------



## levontraut

here are a few screen shots.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.46720393124.71187.620923124&l=38dee06405&type=1
.
.

and then on my steam profile: levontraut and levonrtraut


----------



## Mackumba

@frickfrock99 where do u even find these games??


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;14868877*
> @frickfrock99 where do u even find these games??


www.torrentz.eu


----------



## Unknownm

hard reset demo running on my system (look at specs). 1280x800 with lowest settings. The game reminds me of Doom 3 / Quake 4


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Buska103

I just really liked the composition of this shot..


----------



## Blackops_2

http://www.doom3world.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24708

This is the closest i could find that looks visually similar if even that to the mod that Rocket is using.


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14874340*
> http://www.doom3world.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24708
> 
> This is the closest i could find that looks visually similar if even that to the mod that Rocket is using.


That's the one, Need to use sikk mod for Doom 3 as well


----------



## headcracker




----------



## HuwSharpe

Best BF P4F game ever, mostly in a APC.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Those Dead Islands shots look real good.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14876679*
> Those Dead Islands shots look real good.


I think the game is a pretty good looking game too. (ugly at times) Gorgeous mostly though. Fun as hell too.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog;14874615*
> That's the one, Need to use sikk mod for Doom 3 as well


Thanks for the confirmation. Is it compatible through steam? Strangely i don't own Doom 3 been meaning to pick it up for quite a while now.

Headcracker, hows dead island?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14878113*
> Thanks for the confirmation. Is it compatible through steam? Strangely i don't own Doom 3 been meaning to pick it up for quite a while now.
> 
> Headcracker, hows dead island?


Only played for a few hours but, it's freaking awesome! So much to explore too an so much fun playing in coop. The weapons also when you level up are cool. Highly recomend this game for the zombie lover







I read somewhere far cry meets L4D meets fallout 3. Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## TheRockMonsi




----------



## decyx




----------



## InsaneMatt

I had a couple of races of *DiRT 3* earlier today.
Unfortunately I only made 1 screenshot due to getting far too involved in the race.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I say get all the screen shots during the replay. I love DiRT 2 because I race, then I get to view the replay of the race, and I love how they work the camera and stuff.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;14887554*
> *Snipped*


Out of curiosity you say these are modded? What mods have you got please? Are they graphical?


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14889469*
> I say get all the screen shots during the replay. I love DiRT 2 because I race, then I get to view the replay of the race, and I love how they work the camera and stuff.


That's what I usually do, but you don't get a 'replay' option during an online race in neither DiRT 2 nor DiRT 3.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt;14889733*
> That's what I usually do, but you don't get a 'replay' option during an online race in neither DiRT 2 nor DiRT 3.


Doh, I forgot, people actually play online with DiRT unlike me.









Sorry about that, but I NEVER play online, just race against myself most of the time or with AI since I suck real bad, and I just assume everyone else does the same.


----------



## Jue




----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14889469*
> I say get all the screen shots during the replay. I love DiRT 2 because I race, then I get to view the replay of the race, and I love how they work the camera and stuff.


Is there rubberband AI?
seems to make racing games too easy for me.. dont really like it,


----------



## Zulli85

Can't get enough DotA!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26*


Is there rubberband AI?
seems to make racing games too easy for me.. dont really like it,


I don't know what you mean by that...


----------



## Nalty

really can be a beautiful game at times...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I'm ADDICTED to this game!!!!


----------



## decyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;14889635*
> Out of curiosity you say these are modded? What mods have you got please? Are they graphical?


Yeah. Among other things, I increased the shadow map size from 1024 to 2048, forced enabled FSAA and OGSSAA (the latter using a custom display driver to override my monitor's EDID), disabled bloom and motion blur, and changed the FOV from 62.5 to 82.5.

I found out how to do most of this through this thread.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14890752*
> I don't know what you mean by that...


like if you fall behind to the npcs seem to slow down


----------



## Saiyansnake

Killing Floor

I have 129 games in Steam and I only play this







too addicting.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;14868877*
> @frickfrock99 where do u even find these games??


My travels of course.

*Rediviv: Maxed out to Infinity.*

Surprisingly fun, though I couldn't get my balls over this one certain hump.
It's slanted.....oddly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14892121*
> My travels of course.
> 
> *Rediviv: Maxed out to Infinity.*
> 
> Surprisingly *fun, though I couldn't get my balls over this one certain hump.*
> It's slanted.....oddly.


That is what he said to her. lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;14892182*


I can't believe you wasted your money on............. HORSE ARMOR! lol


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

If youre talking in-game money *** else am i going to spend it on







My toon is lvl23 and i have 133k gold 9after buying a 100k house)... and the first set is free, which is all you ever need anyways









If youre talking real money and can convince me it was wrong to spend the $.70 i spent on that DLC because i like its appearance than sure









already posted this in the replay thread but -


----------



## Betrivent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;14887554*
> snip


Good god, what is your config?


----------



## xJavontax




----------



## Spunkybd

Totally bugged out my server with HUGES amounts of experience.
Took about 30 minutes to get back to normal.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## man from atlantis

Dead Island - [email protected], FXAA, Bloom off, Desaturated off, Tweaked..








































































^bloom and desaturated on


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Sgrrsh26




----------



## chewbaccasdad

A couple of GTA 4 vids I made. Not brilliant, but I plan on making more













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaTZhhwMwe4[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VThGyewZR5k[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## Rocket Dog

How do you force FXAA in all games?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

@Rocket Dog, I don't know buddy, but maybe someone else does.

With that being said, I have a question of my own:

*For all the Doom 3 guys here,* what's the difference between the sikkmod and the Perfected Doom mod? Right now I'm running Perfected Doom with the Wulfen textures, because I know Perfected has game play changes in it, but what else is different about them?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;14898797*
> *snip*


What do you use to upload those image and is it free? flickr limits the size of my images to 1024x768 unless if I pay them $20 a month i don't really want to pay to upload the images


----------



## linkin93

This one time in Garry's Mod...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;14908892*
> What do you use to upload those image and is it free? flickr limits the size of my images to 1024x768 unless if I pay them $20 a month i don't really want to pay to upload the images


Imageshack & Photobucket allow you to upload big size image, and they're free. Just pay if you want more ridiculous features


----------



## rogueblade

imgur ftw


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14906758*


That looks fantastic, I'm going to re install doom 3 and try to get those mods


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;14908858*
> @Rocket Dog, I don't know buddy, but maybe someone else does.
> 
> With that being said, I have a question of my own:
> 
> *For all the Doom 3 guys here,* what's the difference between the sikkmod and the Perfected Doom mod? Right now I'm running Perfected Doom with the Wulfen textures, because I know Perfected has game play changes in it, but what else is different about them?


I haven't tested perfected mod, will have to look it up. What options do you have in perfected mod as opposed to sikkmod?

Also i just realized for mars city to look as good you will need monoxead's HR texture pack. Monoxead did mars city and wulfen did everything else. I think wulfen's are actually better than monoxead's but since he didn't make any for mars city, going to have to add them to get it really looking good.
http://www.moddb.com/mods/sikkmod
http://www.doom3world.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=24708
http://doom3-hr.com/Main_Eng.html









Screenshots i posted aren't even half of what these guys have done with the combination of the texture packs and mods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums;14910369*
> That looks fantastic, I'm going to re install doom 3 and try to get those mods


Let me know how everything goes. I have a current thread going on about doom 3 with sikkmod+wulfen+monoxead here





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zQesyoi3F0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## TheRockMonsi

What kind of frame rates have you been getting in Doom 3? I have all kinds of options enabled with my modded version like motion blur, dof, and other stuff as well, and I'm struggling to maintain playable frame rates.


----------



## Blackops_2

With my settings i'm getting around 15-33fps around 20-25 on average but it's still playable. I'm trying to go as far as i can right now though, if i can get it to look like wulfen's pictures on doom3world.com even at 1fps i wont care i just want to see those images at least once, then i'll worry about reverting them back to playable.


----------



## Rebellion88

I had troubles getting doom 3 to play in 1680 x 1050, just would not set.


----------



## man from atlantis

Glad to be selected by PCGH








http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,844294/Dead-Island-Sammelthread-mit-tollen-Infos-Tuning-Tools-und-Walkthrough-Video-Bilder-mit-optimaler-Grafik/Action-Spiel/News/

here the new ones


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88;14914583*
> I had troubles getting doom 3 to play in 1680 x 1050, just would not set.


Did you have it updated to 1.3? Also make sure your "setar_" settings are right. I was missing seta_raspectratio in my config file which fixed my problem. Also set useprecompressed textuers to "0".

Here's some more with sikkmod/wulfen/monoxead although still haven't gotten relief mapping, pom, and parallax occlusion mapping to work yet.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;14915028*
> Glad to be selected by PCGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,844294/Dead-Island-Sammelthread-mit-tollen-Infos-Tuning-Tools-und-Walkthrough-Video-Bilder-mit-optimaler-Grafik/Action-Spiel/News/
> 
> here the new ones


Hmmm... Looking familiar. (minus the tropical setting and the utter lack of wooden planks/restraints of any type on the Dead Island door). 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MJYyp47DuQ[/ame[/URL]] (0:38)

I want that game once it drops in price a little.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88;14914583*
> I had troubles getting doom 3 to play in 1680 x 1050, just would not set.


For me, I do it another way: First, I set r_mode to -1 in the console (r_mode -1); after that I use r_customheight 1050 and r_customwidth 1680 then type vid_restart. Oh yeah, and I also set r_aspectratio to 2 (r_aspectratio 2 - 2 means 16:10).


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Spoiler: More screen shots here!!!


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA IV, no AA.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Blackops_2

More Doom 3 same mods







i love this game.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## Blackops_2

Man i gotta catch GTA IV on sale this winter. Coupled with mods it's an extremely impressive game.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTAIV, wake this thread up


----------



## djriful

I am really impressed about GTA4 engine + the mod which is able to bring realism than any other games up to dated maybe except BF3.

I have GTA4 but I haven't had the time to download and install the modded... the instructions scared me.


----------



## djriful




----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;14981679*
> GTAIV, wake this thread up


How well does your 480 run that? Also SLI doesn't work does it?


----------



## djriful

Nice Bokeh effect real time rendering.


















*(WARNING!)*









*(WARNING!)*









*(WARNING!)*









*Dude is peaking at them!*









**reaction**


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;14982795*
> How well does your 480 run that? Also SLI doesn't work does it?


It's still a wip, fps varies from day to day. I'll run a benchmark when reach the optimization state. For now it's around 35-40.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar;14983410*
> It's still a wip, fps varies from day to day. I'll run a benchmark when reach the optimization state. For now it's around 35-40.


That's pretty good for a single card running graphics like that


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The graphic would be much more insane if I used SSAO. But it seems impossible to have 20+ stable avg fps with such settings unless GTAIV supports Multi-GPU. What a shame.


----------



## Reloaded83

*Hard Reset*:










*5040x1050*:



















*Red Orchestra 2*:



















*Funneh*:


----------



## Reloaded83

Some more Hard Reset:
(Btw, this game is indeed BRUTAL, but yet so strangely addictive...)


----------



## Term`

Hard Reset looks good, what would you liken it to ?


----------



## Frazz




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTA 4 w/ Gionight's ENB - just tried it out and like it a lot more than icEnhancer. Maxed settings, except for traffic is only at 13. It's very playable on my system as well, but I haven't added any cars yet.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Crysis is still stunning!! God I miss it!


----------



## One_too

I found this amazing thread so I can't resist to share this mega crash on DIRT2!!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTAIV, now with Ambient Occlusion. Pretty well optimized, so performance hit is not a big deal.


----------



## djriful

I'll say GOOD LORD again at GTA4 mod... why Rockstar unable to achieve this quality over the old engine? Someone out there is doing a better job at it atm. Should be hired for GTA5


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Term`;14986418*
> Hard Reset looks good, what would you liken it to ?


I read a review that mentioned it's like Painkiller. If you've ever played that, it's a LOT like it. Very simple; no crouch even. Jump, sprint, shoot. No reload and only two weapons with different "modes" and alt fire.

It's brutal; I die plenty of times on just normal, but there is something so strangely addictive about it that I kept playing...


----------



## Disturbed117

Crysis.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Alright, so I'm trying out some new monitor settings that lessens the brightness, only to find out that I had to make this game so dark before that I can't see half the images now!!!!







Do you guys have the same problem? Do you think I need to raise the brightness of the game some? Please tell me, because I don't want to be posting pics if nobody can see them, that's just a waste of time...




Spoiler: More Batman action here!!!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waSm6eMzI0s[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Rocket Dog




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV "WIP" - My wife and I have started our new project and GTA IV be thy name lol.

Min FPS: 32
Avg FPS: 42

i5 650 @4.37ghz
2x2 Mushkin ridgeback
2x GTX 465's (unlocked)

My wife says I can finally upgrade again


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Term`*


Hard Reset looks good, what would you liken it to ?


Very old school. Foes take alot of hits, you really have to unload on them. You not some fragile vase ether you can really rush into battle. Its very almost Quake like.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Just a few shots taken a while back on my half-decent Eyefinity rig/Minecraft server (Specs in sig link, NOT sig rig). Taken before the OS drive died, so I can't remember what the settings were exactly in Crysis 1/2. Crysis 2 does have the Tessellation and DX11 patches on, but not running at max.

All shots are basically at the beginning of the games since this was not my main gaming machine, and all my saves were on my laptop.

*New Vegas* - NMC's Texture Pack Medium and Vurt's Wasteland Flora Overhaul









*Metro 2033* - High, with all DX11 features turned on









*GTA IV* - Nearly all settings maxed, just a shot taken during some fun MP with my buddy Infrasonic (he's flying, I can't fly worth crap)









*F1 2010* - Maxed.

















*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* - Fully maxed, with DX11 features on.

















*Divinity II: Dragon Knight Saga* - Fully Maxed

















*Crysis* - Definitely NOT maxed, most settings H/VH, a few Med to make it playable.









































*Crysis 2* - DX11 + Tessellation Patches, Extreme settings, can't do Ultra lol.









































I'd say not bad for a rig that only cost $500 (monitors I got free, hence the sheisty 4032x1024 res lol)


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Just a few shots taken a while back on my half-decent Eyefinity rig/Minecraft server (Specs in sig link, NOT sig rig). Taken before the OS drive died, so I can't remember what the settings were exactly in Crysis 1/2. Crysis 2 does have the Tessellation and DX11 patches on, but not running at max.

I'd say not bad for a rig that only cost $500 (monitors I got free, hence the sheisty 4032x1024 res lol)


perdy


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TheRockMonsi

I like that picture Unknownm, it looks like a toy car on a board with plastic structures. What game is it?


----------



## Blameless

Mechwarrior Ling Legends:




































Zelda Twilight Princess (running on Dolphin):


----------



## Mackumba

Nice, is your dolphin stable with Twilight? And how do u emulate the aiming with wii remote?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackumba;15034442*
> Nice, is your dolphin stable with Twilight? And how do u emulate the aiming with wii remote?


It's stable.

However, that's the GameCube version, not the Wii version.

I do run Wii games as well, and for those I use a real Wiimote and battery powered sensor bar. The Wiimote is Bluetooth and can easily be connected to any PC with a decent bluetooth adapter and some free software.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I like that picture Unknownm, it looks like a toy car on a board with plastic structures. What game is it?


Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Defiance665

HL2


----------



## Mackumba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


It's stable.

However, that's the GameCube version, not the Wii version.

I do run Wii games as well, and for those I use a real Wiimote and battery powered sensor bar. The Wiimote is Bluetooth and can easily be connected to any PC with a decent bluetooth adapter and some free software.


Oh, my bad. Didnt notice the gamecube buttons on the screen!
Thanks for the tip, i'll search around and try to set up something like that myself


----------



## amstech

I use Imageshack and Photobucket but I'm not sure if either is capable of hosting 2560 X 1600 without a paid membership.


----------



## andrews2547

Are people not reading the rules of this thread?

1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amstech*


I use Imageshack and Photobucket but I'm not sure if eiteher it capable of hosting 2560 X 1600 without a paid membership.


Use steam overlay. Then just press the button of your choice (define that in the settings menu) to take a screenshot. After exiting the game, a screen will pop up asking which screenshots to upload. Select "all". They will be uploaded to your steam profile. Go there with your browser, then just copy the image links there and post them here.

Steam doesn't have a resolution limit on the images, just like 1gb of space limit in total or something, or 10. Not sure.

but it works wonderfully!


----------



## Marafice Eye

I use Imageshack as well. just a normal free account. and they handle my 4040x1024 (bezel correction) images with no probs. Same with the 2592x1944 images from my phone, and the 3072x2304 from my old digital camera


----------



## Wishmaker

Formula 1 2011. Fun game!


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;15041739*
> Use steam overlay. Then just press the button of your choice (define that in the settings menu) to take a screenshot. After exiting the game, a screen will pop up asking which screenshots to upload. Select "all". They will be uploaded to your steam profile. Go there with your browser, then just copy the image links there and post them here.
> 
> Steam doesn't have a resolution limit on the images, just like 1gb of space limit in total or something, or 10. Not sure.
> 
> but it works wonderfully!


I'm gonna try that, thanks man.


----------



## jam1e

GT5


----------



## rogueblade

title....................................................ffs


----------



## InsaneMatt

Despite owning this game for quite some time now, I've only clocked a grand total of 7 hours!
What game you ask? I'm talking of *Left 4 Dead 2* of course!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA IV


----------



## Bluemustang

@Mr.Cigar
When I first saw your screens my first reaction was *How the ****! I can't remember the last time a games kept my mouth agape for so long. Are those really untouched up ingame shots? lol

I've seen icenhancer shots awhile ago and went through this thread and saw others gta4 shots but none look so real as yours. How do you get them to look like that?

After seeing your shots I'm now more motivated to try and mod my steam version of GTA4


----------



## andrews2547

Minehouse







get it? Because it's Minecraft


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Colin McRae: DiRT 3*


----------



## marduke83

The Witcher 2.
friendly looking fellow..


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;15050201*
> @Mr.Cigar
> When I first saw your screens my first reaction was *How the ****! I can't remember the last time a games kept my mouth agape for so long. Are those really untouched up ingame shots? lol
> 
> I've seen icenhancer shots awhile ago and went through this thread and saw others gta4 shots but none look so real as yours. How do you get them to look like that?
> 
> After seeing your shots I'm now more motivated to try and mod my steam version of GTA4


Yeah go ahead, you'll be surprised of how awesome ENB is







and thanks, I'm making my own ENB based on my own taste, it takes so much time so I guess it should be "not bad", if you go to gtaforums, you'll see a lot more awesome ENB settings, they're all beautiful in different ways.


----------



## Yvese

GTA 4:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15056418*
> GTA 4:










Is that the normal water or is it a texture mod? I don't remember the water in GTA IV looking that good (I have only played it on PS3/360 though)


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15058733*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the normal water or is it a texture mod? I don't remember the water in GTA IV looking that good (I have only played it on PS3/360 though)


Not sure.

I'm using iCEnhancer 2.5 and RealismIV ( Texture pack ). It could be either of them


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's timecyc.dat settings, you can change almost everything's colour by editing Timecycle, they're all RGB code, kinda easy and fun xD


----------



## andrews2547

Oh right







no different to San Andreas then lol


----------



## Yvese

Some fun with trainers in GTA4. Oh and I love the graphics mods in GTA 4. They are amazing!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTA IV with Gionight's ENB and some other stuff -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KG363

Don't you have to downgrade GTA to use ENB?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;15070855*
> Don't you have to downgrade GTA to use ENB?


I guess...I don't know, I'm on version 1.0.4.0 or whatever.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15064403*
> Some fun with trainers in GTA4. Oh and I love the graphics mods in GTA 4. They are amazing!


Your Aston Martin appears to be on fire.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15074229*
> Your Aston Martin appears to be on fire.


Tragic I know







. RIP Aston Martin #19128 lol

Here's some more







. Game looks so amazing I'm replaying it all over again


----------



## selfsurf

hey do you guys know how to install enb and icenhancer on the steam version of gta? i've tried these two links:

http://www.somethingfornobody.com/2011/how-to-use-icenhancer-with-grand-theft-auto-iv-steam-edition/

http://pc.mmgn.com/Articles/GTA-IV-Steam-iCEnhancer-Mod-Guide

and also using this:

http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/h1vltg3-final-icenhancer-125-modifed-settings-f9557

I've followed the guide to the letter and everytime I start the game the game just ctd and says that gtaiv has stopped working. any ideas?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf;15081702*
> hey do you guys know how to install enb and icenhancer on the steam version of gta? i've tried these two links:
> 
> http://www.somethingfornobody.com/2011/how-to-use-icenhancer-with-grand-theft-auto-iv-steam-edition/
> 
> http://pc.mmgn.com/Articles/GTA-IV-Steam-iCEnhancer-Mod-Guide
> 
> and also using this:
> 
> http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/h1vltg3-final-icenhancer-125-modifed-settings-f9557
> 
> I've followed the guide to the letter and everytime I start the game the game just ctd and says that gtaiv has stopped working. any ideas?


I don't think mods work on the updated versions of GTA IV.


----------



## InsaneMatt

This thread should be renamed '_Post your GTA IV screenshots_' by the looks of the last few pages.


----------



## velocd

Let's get some BF3 going! Ultra settings @ 2560x1600. The textures in this game are simply astounding.


----------



## BlackVenom

MotorM4x








But, yea, cheating.

Dirt 2


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2* - featuring a blank screen!

















*Left 4 Dead 2*


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15068824*
> GTA IV with Gionight's ENB and some other stuff -


GTA4 really has some great weather/lighting effects. the mood of a overcast rainy dusk, perfect.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;15095627*
> Let's get some BF3 going! Ultra settings @ 2560x1600. The textures in this game are simply astounding.
> *snip*










Just looking at those screenshots is making my PC lag lol

EDIT:







Your BF3 screenshots made my RAM usage go from 1.7GB to 2.4GB and CPU usage from 3-10% to 15-30% lol


----------



## andrews2547

This took me 2 hours just to so this an I am no where near done yet


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


This took me 2 hours just to so this an I am no where near done yet



























Fixed the image problem.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Fixed the image problem.










What problem


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


What problem










Here were the image links you posted:
http://1.2.3.11/bmi/img685.imageshack.us/img685/2740/screenshot3dm.jpg
http://1.2.3.12/bmi/img846.imageshack.us/img846/8549/screenshot2h.jpg
For me, at least, they were not showing the images, and that was because of the "1.2.3.1X/bmi/" located at the beginning of them. I took that bit of the link out and I was able to see them.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Here were the image links you posted:
http://1.2.3.11/bmi/img685.imageshack.us/img685/2740/screenshot3dm.jpg
http://1.2.3.12/bmi/img846.imageshack.us/img846/8549/screenshot2h.jpg
For me, at least, they were not showing the images, and that was because of the "1.2.3.1X/bmi/" located at the beginning of them. I took that bit of the link out and I was able to see them.










Oh right







It's working fine for me with the 1.2.3.1X/bmi I don't know all that much about posting images like that







so I think I am the only one who can see the images I posted







I will take 1.2.3.1X/bmi out in my post







Thanks


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Not a problem, and I can see the pics just fine now.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## theturbofd

BF3 caspian border damn tiny pic resizes pics


----------



## Envy23




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Envy23*


----------



## andrews2547

Slightly more improved since my screenshot post


----------



## Pibbz

BF3 Beta


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Some fun with trainers in GTA4. Oh and I love the graphics mods in GTA 4. They are amazing!



































Do you have to have the disc version or can you mod the steam version also?


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm interested in this answer too, and how do you find using vehicles with a kb and mouse?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*


I'm interested in this answer too, and how do you find using vehicles with a kb and mouse?


http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=801265

Found the answer, it is a yes!








Also you can use a controller.


----------



## SgtMunky

Yeah I thought about the controller, but haven't got one, but will probably pick one up tomorrow as I think they are quite cheap.

Always looked at buying this game but didn't understand if I could mod it, so thanks and +rep


----------



## Lifeshield

Battlefield 3 running on my sigrig. 45FPS.


----------



## Saq

Crysis 2 without the high definition pack (haven't gotten around to downloading it yet).


----------



## Vikhr

Some BF3 pictures, the majority of them are showing some bugs:


----------



## Saq

From Dust, GTA IV, and Split Second:


----------



## Unknownm

more GT5 shots. With glitches !


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Since I've beaten the game again, you won't see me posting anymore screen shots from the actual Story Mode unless I'm showing off an uber secret (like I'm about to with this set of shots) or something unusual like that:

































Hope you enjoyed all of my Batman: Arkham Asylum shots!!!!!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Off topic question...how can I put my Steam game screens here in the thread ??


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*


Off topic question...how can I put my Steam game screens here in the thread ??


Right click the image and copy the link.


----------



## andrews2547

If you want it PM me.

EDIT: People with more than 5 images at 1280x720 or higher should really put them in spoiler things. It messes up everything for someone with really slow internet like me.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15145994*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Sims House :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want it PM me.
> 
> EDIT: People with more than 5 images at 1280x720 or higher should really put them in spoiler things. It messes up everything for someone with really slow internet like me.


The forum automatically resizes those images.

If your internet still can't handle that then I don't know what to tell you


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15147059*
> The forum automatically resizes those images.
> 
> If your internet still can't handle that then I don't know what to tell you


The images have to load before they get resized unless you upload them directly to overclock.net then the max res for a jpg is 1600x1200 and even then it still has to load. Page 793 alone has 36 images that are not in spoiler brackets so lets say each image is 1mb each (because my images were at 1920x1080 and they were 1mb each). That means that pretty much every time I go on that page I have to download 36mb (unless I click on my Sims 3 house post then its another 23MB on top of that) My internet download speed is 1.2Mbps which means transfer rates of around 120kb/s that means that it takes around 5 minutes for before all of the the images resize.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis 2



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GTA IV



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15147192*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15147059*
> The forum automatically resizes those images.
> 
> 
> 
> *The images have to load before they get resized*...
Click to expand...

This. If you post a pic that has a res of 1080p, the full image will load first, then resize; that way if you want to see the image in it's original resolution, you can just click on the top of the pic and see it right away without having to wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15148954*


That's gangsta right there.


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


more GT5 shots. With glitches !



































Those graphics are shockingly bad!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*


Those graphics are shockingly bad!


well durrrrrrr. The console was made in 2006, using a Nvidia 7900 which doesn't even use shaders like our current gpu. It runs 256MB which is hardly enough for 1080p so it's no wonder why they have to downgrade the game to make it run 30/60fps

please, don't post something we already know.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

A few more Crysis 2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rocket Dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm;15152499*
> well durrrrrrr. The console was made in 2006, using a Nvidia 7900 *which doesn't even use shaders like our current gpu*. It runs 256MB which is hardly enough for 1080p so it's no wonder why they have to downgrade the game to make it run 30/60fps
> 
> *please, don't post something we already know.*


And you, Please don't post rubbish


----------



## marduke83

I have nothing against PS3, but I thought this is the PC games section??


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15147192*
> The images have to load before they get resized unless you upload them directly to overclock.net then the max res for a jpg is 1600x1200 and even then it still has to load. Page 793 alone has 36 images that are not in spoiler brackets so lets say each image is 1mb each (because my images were at 1920x1080 and they were 1mb each). That means that pretty much every time I go on that page I have to download 36mb (unless I click on my Sims 3 house post then its another 23MB on top of that) My internet download speed is 1.2Mbps which means transfer rates of around 120kb/s that means that it takes around 5 minutes for before all of the the images resize.


If you dont like it, dont come in the thread. Whatever happened to the 56k warning on threads like these?

Is there anyways to embed Picasa photos?


----------



## ad1z

Battlefield 3 Beta


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad1z;15158448*
> Battlefield 3 Beta


gorgeous!


----------



## ljason8eg

Pink numbers for breast cancer awareness month.


----------



## Atlacoya

I've read the topic (not all of course, 795 pages OMG!) Some screens such as these and these are amazing! When I played DAO they were not like these, even though graphics was exposed to the max







. Some screens by me.

Too many shooters and racing in this topic. It should be diluted by another genre


----------



## De-Zant

Mirror's edge.

And man, steams compression is bad. But the screenshot feature is so convenient.


----------



## Faraz

God, I love that game.

Cannot wait til the second one.


----------



## theturbofd

Can't believe Mirrors Edge 2 is using frost bite 2.0 wonder how that's going to look like.

Rage


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Crysis 2 (Modded):









Mods used:
Blackfire2
Maldo's HD Texture Pack

Hard Reset (Demo):






Just Cause 2:









TrackMania Forever:


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Blood Bowl: Legendary Edition:


Battlefield: Bad Company 2:


Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine:


----------



## andrews2547

Spoiler: Gran Turismo 5


----------



## headcracker




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I know this thread is in the PC section but who cares.


I wouldn't worry about it. I posted a few Xbox 360 screenshots earlier in the thread of Halo: Reach. If I can find a way to get them up I'll post my Forza 3 screenshots later.


----------



## utterfabrication




----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3* (Open Beta)


----------



## decyx

*[email protected]*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I gotta get Witcher 2, i absolutely love the first :|

Kinda want to build a new rig first though, but thats not going to happen so...









EVE <----- screens


----------



## Break

*Hard Reset*

Love the graphics style in this.


----------



## Karlz3r

Niko Bellic in AC:B


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r;15215661*
> Niko Bellic in AC:B










Is that a mod? He does look an older version of Niko Bellic


----------



## .nikon

Some Grid love











































Not a game but just for the lulz.

















Goldeneye mod for source engine.









There I contributed haha.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break;15215356*
> *Hard Reset*
> 
> Love the graphics style in this.


I think I fixed the problem?









I don't know for sure, but please let me know if you guys can see the images now.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15217361*
> I think I fixed the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but please let me know if you guys can see the images now.


I can't


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15217361*
> I think I fixed the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure, but please let me know if you guys can see the images now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15217398*
> I can't


Me neither.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15217398*
> I can't


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;15217434*
> Me neither.


Hopefully this does the trick:






The images are scaled down from 1080p, but I hope you guys can at least see them now.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

ROCKNOOBI fixing the worlds problems!


----------



## andrews2547

Can see them now


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;15218004*
> ROCKNOOBI fixing the worlds problems!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15218008*
> Can see them now


Awesome!


----------



## Break

Hmm thanks. I don't know what I did wrong (I could see them in my original post).


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break;15223362*
> Hmm thanks. I don't know what I did wrong (I could see them in my original post).


Yeah, I was experiencing the same problem as you (hence my first post at trying to fix it). It's just something weird with the hosting site; what I did to actually get them to show for everyone was copy the code at the bottom of each page (there's something you click to show it so you can copy and paste it).


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Left 4 Dead 2*


























*Portal 2 - Co-Op*


----------



## decyx

*[email protected] + 6xMSAA*


----------



## yfz350rider

1920x1080 all settings to the max


----------



## TemplarLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;15213285*
> *[email protected]*
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*


Is that just Dark Mode in play there or any other mods too? Cuz that looks


----------



## decyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TemplarLord;15248640*
> Is that just Dark Mode in play there or any other mods too? Cuz that looks


No mods. All vanilla.


----------



## TemplarLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;15248877*
> No mods. All vanilla.


Patching game now.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis 2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gotasavage2




----------



## luanswan2002

Far Cry 1. When it came out it was the best looking game by several magnitudes. Nothing compared.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


Far Cry 1. When it came out it was the best looking game by several magnitudes. Nothing compared.

*IMAGES*


OMG, so much memories from this awesome game i totally forgotten, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Mass Effect 1

4xSGSSAA 8xCSAA 16xAF


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Crysis 2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andrews2547

Crysis 2 looks pretty darn awesome







I have to get it when I get a graphics card.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jue




----------



## TamaDrumz76

Game: RAGE

Damn Steam jpg compression makes screen-shots look like crap, but it sure is convenient. 

















































Those Mass Effect and Crysis 2 shots above look fantastic.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76;15314691*
> Game: RAGE
> 
> Damn Steam jpg compression makes screen-shots look like crap, but it sure is convenient.


Hell yeah man, that's keeping it real right there.


----------



## Inverse

_*Krysta*_...

A small snapshot of my time in *Aion*. I may never return to the Abyss, but for my time there~ good memories were definitely found. One of those games I definitely do not regret playing, but do regret it couldn't have been more.

Oh... and I can't forget *Inverse*...<3


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15316280*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Krysta*_


She looks like a hot mom.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15316280*
> *Inverse*...<3


And this woman is just plain hot.


----------



## Unstableiser

I know it's not a screenshot but it is made up of lots and lots of screenshots


----------



## Jue

Aah lotro, that brings back some memories, It's been years since I've played that game.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15148954*
> -snip-


What mods are you using for GTA IV? I'd love to get mine to look like that.


----------



## awdrifter

Rage
Looks like my card isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter;15326951*
> Rage
> Looks like my card isn't cutting it anymore.


Hahaha, wow... Your shots look significantly different than mine!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Dang it, does it do that to all of your games? Or is that just more of RAGE messing up?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter;15326951*
> Rage
> Looks like my card isn't cutting it anymore.


Yea, that card looks sick(not in a good way) possibly degradation? Causing Artifacts/Corruption


----------



## Warhaven

This is an older picture from the WotLK public test realm, where WoW decided to crash at _just_ the right moment. I submitted it for Blizzard's "Picture of the Day" contest, and while the webmaster thought it was hilarious and post-worthy, he said he couldn't accept it because it "puts WoW in a negative light." Personally, I thought it put WoW in a humorous light...


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;15326978*
> Dang it, does it do that to all of your games? Or is that just more of RAGE messing up?


Just RAGE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;15327007*
> Yea, that card looks sick(not in a good way) possibly degradation? Causing Artifacts/Corruption


I don't think so, I played Driver SF using this card and it worked fine.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhPJ9E-vbzc[/ame[/URL]]

Edit: w00t! 8000th reply.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter;15327165*
> Just RAGE.
> 
> I don't think so, I played Driver SF using this card and it worked fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: w00t! 8000th reply.


? that video is from xbox 360
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhaven;15327064*
> This is an older picture from the WotLK public test realm, where WoW decided to crash at _just_ the right moment. I submitted it for Blizzard's "Picture of the Day" contest, and while the webmaster thought it was hilarious and post-worthy, he said he couldn't accept it because it "puts WoW in a negative light." Personally, I thought it put WoW in a humorous light...


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;15327410*
> ? that video is from xbox 360


No it's not.


----------



## Saq

Some screenshots i took with my custom made FXAA injector v5 enabled.
Need for speed hot pursuit:

























Mass Effect 2: (yep only one) (my ME1 import renegade character).









Also i didnt actually notice that much of an anti aliasing improvement in ME2 cos it was already running perfectly fine with no inject FXAA needed.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox;15326714*
> What mods are you using for GTA IV? I'd love to get mine to look like that.


If I can recall correctly, I am using DK's road textures, Gioknight's (sp?) ENB config, better trees or HD trees mod or something, and a couple other minor ones. I'd say most of the look comes from applying Gioknight's ENB. I was using icEnhancer or whatever, but liked the look of Gioknight's work better. I'm doing a play through without adding any vehicle mods because of the taxi bug, among other things. Though once I finish the game, I'll go back to adding some different cars.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


? that video is from xbox 360



















No, I'm using a 360 controller emulator.


----------



## awdrifter

This is what it looks like on my sig rig.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL-r3zYOgG0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter;15338040*
> This is what it looks like on my sig rig.


Who needs textures?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Few more of Rage.


----------



## andrews2547

When did official screenshot of your games become official videos of your games?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

the same time people start complaining about 2 videos someone was using to show off what is apparently a driver/compatibility issue...









not like theyre over-running the thread.....

Build Floors (guild wars)
just an old pic i found that made me laugh


----------



## Jue

*Just Cause 2*





































*Dead Rising 2: Off the record*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*












This picture alone makes me want to get Dead Rising 2









and the JC2 graphics are a lot better on PC than they are on PS3


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


This picture alone makes me want to get Dead Rising 2









and the JC2 graphics are a lot better on PC than they are on PS3










I have to say It is a hilarious game. I played Dead Rising 2 and It's not that much different from it. It's definatly worth picking it up if you have a friend though. Me and Deibu plan on playing the game CO OP all though story and then doing some sandbox aswell. I prefer it to Dead Island aswell. I think the only thing that lets it down is that you can only do two player - simply because for me I'd like to play with a bunch of friends together but It's not a big deal.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Vindictus EU*


----------



## frickfrock999

*JK:O
(HEAVILY MODDED TO INFINITY)*

Make no mistake, I am a God in this game. Even an army of The Emperor's finest stood no chance.


----------



## Hawk777th

So many great memories of that game it rocked!


----------



## decyx

*2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


----------



## MasterZH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decyx;15391185*
> *2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


Hi please can you post me your nvidia inspector setting for mass effect 2? I tried my best to get same look as y have posted on neogaf(cant register free email :/ ). I have nvidia beta drivers 285.38 (570gtx) and nvidia inspector 1.9.5.5. thx a lot helping me i really want to play this amazing game again.
(i have all characters texture packs anything else i can add?)


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV (WIP)


----------



## kurt1288

Whenever I see these pics, I always think that I really gotta buy GTAIV. At least Steam has it on sale (again) this weekend.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Whenever I see these pics, I always think that I really gotta buy GTAIV. At least Steam has it on sale (again) this weekend.


I just bought complete from GamersGate for $9.99. Cheaper than Steam.


----------



## RonB94GT

So as tired as I was of seeing all the GTA IV screenshots the mods you are running made it look so good I brokedown and bought it.







So now I need to find the best looking mods.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I just bought complete from GamersGate for $9.99. Cheaper than Steam.


Steam has it for 6 bucks.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Steam has it for 6 bucks.


Steam dosen't come with Episodes from Liberty City and the Lost and damed. But it looks like they raised the price to $13.58 since I bought it a couple of days ago.


----------



## Xristo

Heres some screenshots i took while tearing up san fransisco on my rig ..

maxed out settings 1080p .. forced adaptive multi sample 8xAA , 16xAF, High quality texture filtering and tripple buffer in CCC

runs at a minimum of 60FPS on my 6970 =) love this game / trye smoke


----------



## rogueblade

^Those screen shots are full of win!


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*













Game?


----------



## Xristo

thankyou =)

yes , in game screenshots .. well i took them whilst in film director .

the visuals and physics in this game are unreal , cant imagine what ubisoft have in store next ..


----------



## decyx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Game?


Driver: San Francisco


----------



## Xristo

Yes driver san fransisco , sorry i thought u meant was it actually a game rather than what game it was .

Awsome game try it out , much better than TDU2

got some more screens coming too , of other cars ..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


I just bought complete from GamersGate for $9.99. Cheaper than Steam.


Complete as in GTA I, GTA II, GTA III, GTA VC, GTA SA, GTA IV, GTA ELC? or just the current gen GTAs, like just GTA IV and ELC?


----------



## Xristo

Some more Driver San Fransisco as promised .. Some more sideways action for yall =)


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


Some more Driver San Fransisco as promised .. Some more sideways action for yall =)


Those are some sexy cars.


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Complete as in GTA I, GTA II, GTA III, GTA VC, GTA SA, GTA IV, GTA ELC? or just the current gen GTAs, like just GTA IV and ELC?


Complete as in GTA IV. They have raised the prices a little since the first day of their sale.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Those are some sexy cars.


thanks man , they sure are =) some more ..


----------



## Xinoxide

[email protected]


----------



## Mayor Winters

Having fun with some robots


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonB94GT;15413728*
> Complete as in GTA IV. They have raised the prices a little since the first day of their sale.


Oh OK :thumbs:

I just bought the GTA Complete Pack (all GTAs ever made that is available on PC) so except a lot of posts from me in here soon


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis 2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## decyx

*2x2 OGSSAA + In-Game AA*




































*2x2 OGSSAA + In-Game AA + FXAA*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Crysis 2 -















Bulletstorm -


----------



## Intel4Life

Battlefield 3


----------



## LuminatX

holy cow! the graphics are 100x better than the beta.
ohhh im getting gitty just waiting!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bulletstorm -


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mayor Winters*











Having fun with some robots










What game is this?


----------



## Abiosis

Battlefield III


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


What game is this?


Looks to be Hard Reset.


----------



## Heazy

Original BattleField 3 screen shots taken with Fraps (None of these are cut-scenes)


----------



## Abiosis

BattleField III "MP"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bulletstorm -


----------



## LuminatX

inb4 the huge influx in BF3 screenies.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Minecraft* and *BF3*

*Resized:*


























*Hi-Res:*


----------



## Agenesis

Final boss of BF3:


----------



## XxBeNigNxX




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hunted : Demon's Forge



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bulletstorm -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Bulletstorm -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I know, double post, but no one has been in here for a couple days.

More Bulletstorm -


----------



## fr0sty_

Holy crap Bulletstorm looks good.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

wow, i just spent like 4 hours in this thread

thread of the year... by far... wow

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## frickfrock999

*More JK:O. Modded to Infinity. *

I'm pretty certain I'd make the world's greatest Jedi.
Darth's got nothing on my slice.


























For example, here's Tweedledee and Tweedledumb here. They attempted to bring the heat.

But I turned on the hose on them.










































That same day, some whack Stormtroopers tried to get in my face.
I had no choice, but to take their own faces for retribution. So I sliced it deli thin and ate it with some tomato soup.


















Finally, we have this pathetic excuse for a midichlorian count.
I'm sure you can probably guess what happened next.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

welcome to 2011, frickfrock...

just kidding man, sicc pics

loved that game back when i was 12

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## TheDude100

Flight Simulator X


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

is it real or is it flight simulator-x?

sicc pics, well approved

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Earthmonger

Preparing for Skyrim. Replaying Daggerfall.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Resized*


































*High-Res*


----------



## Scrappy

Me being awesome at BF3


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Earthmonger*


Preparing for Skyrim. Replaying Daggerfall.











OH MY GREATNESS LOOK AT THOSE GRAPHICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE'S LIKE SIXTEEN COLOURS ON THERE, SIXTEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!







/caps


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

ch skyline,

those panoramic are sicc man... wow, i feel like i'm 20,000 feet above the earth, supported by a cocoon of HD graphics...thanks for posting those

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Earthmonger*


Preparing for Skyrim. Replaying Daggerfall.











Daggerfall rules! One of my all time favorite games.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


ch skyline,

those panoramic are sicc man... wow, i feel like i'm 20,000 feet above the earth, supported by a cocoon of HD graphics...thanks for posting those

-NvidiaNewbie










Haha, awesome! Glad you liked them.


----------



## Newbie2009

Crysis





































GTAIV


----------



## headcracker




----------



## NvidiaNewbie

i've been wandering through this thread for days now... great stuff headcracker and newbie2009...

i'm gonna have to post a shot or two of my own and get in on the fun

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

LOTRO: Isengard exp


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Witcher2 and Force Unleashed 2 (one of the best looking games imho!)




























-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

-NvidiaNewibe


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!

Instead of posting again and again one after the other, just edit your post and consolidate!


----------



## Birdy1337

Battlefield 3. Some people don't believe my current sigrig can produce good FPS on high/ultra.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Well, your resolution helps your card at that point. Also, the game doesn't respond to cpu oc's as much, so it's totally up to your vid card to do most of the work. Not bad at all.


----------



## Birdy1337

My system is completely stock.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15546577*
> C-C-C-Combo Breaker!
> 
> Instead of posting again and again one after the other, just edit your post and consolidate!


i did on the last post, chill it's not that big o deal... enjoy the pics

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Tech-Boy

Took these on the 24th, BF3 Campaign, just got to uploading them now.

Enjoy


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Well, your resolution helps your card at that point. Also, the game doesn't respond to cpu oc's as much, so it's totally up to your vid card to do most of the work. Not bad at all.


Are you saying that the smaller your resolution is, the less CPU-dependent the game is? I could have sworn it went the other way around.


----------



## decyx

*2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


----------



## el gappo

Like a bauss


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Are you saying that the smaller your resolution is, the less CPU-dependent the game is? I could have sworn it went the other way around.


No, I'm saying that they did cpu tests with BF3 and whether it was stock speeds or 4Ghz there was not much impact on fps. Check it out here.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15554294*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a bauss


What game is that?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15555214*
> No, I'm saying that they did cpu tests with BF3 and whether it was stock speeds or 4Ghz there was not much impact on fps. Check it out here.


Oh, okay. Thanks for the clarification Skyline.


----------



## el gappo

It's black ops.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15555214*
> No, I'm saying that they did cpu tests with BF3 and whether it was stock speeds or 4Ghz there was not much impact on fps. Check it out here.


That looks optimized pretty well for CPU. Usually dual cores take a big hit.

It made a difference that they started on PC.


----------



## LuminatX

*BF3*
zombie terrorists!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Black Sun! *

Thus continuing my obsession with Metroidvania platformers. Loving how gorgeous it looks.


----------



## consume

My newly created hero in DCUO








I know, you're jealous









Gotta say, this game is awesome.


----------



## ExposedWang

One of the best games I have played this year.


----------



## consume

SONIC IS BACK BOYS


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;15562383*
> *Black Sun!*
> 
> Thus continuing my obsession with Metroidvania platformers. Loving how gorgeous it looks.


That looks awesome!


----------



## eySON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15562627*
> My newly created hero in DCUO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you're jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, this game is awesome.


haha just started playing for the first time! I like being the villain








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15567723*
> SONIC IS BACK BOYS


can't wait to play this!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eySON;15568161*
> haha just started playing for the first time! I like being the villain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to play this!


It got a decent review on gametrailers. (sonic) Console version has fps problems apparently.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


SONIC IS BACK BOYS











Hell yeah!!!! It's little Sonic keeping it real, man - screw that other one!!!!


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Took these on the 24th, BF3 Campaign, just got to uploading them now.

Enjoy








...


How do you take a screenshot in BF3?

I couldn't find a key which does it? Does the game not have a screenshot function?

p.s. BF3 is gorgeous. Screenshots really cant do it justice since half of it's beauty is how everything looks & sounds in motion.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Flipping Good Time. Unmodded to Infinity.*

It's literally exactly as the title describes it to be. Hooked on the time trials right now.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It's been a while since I last posted some pics, but I've finally got to it. These are shots namely from playing the Exterminatus game mode (co-op), while the rest are from versus.



*By the way, my marine is decked out in Veteran armor with the Dark Hunters armor colors in case you're wondering.







*

























*These are two shots of me playing versus as a Chaos Space Marine; the armor's color scheme is a heavily modified version of a certain War Band, but I forgot the name of it.*









Hope you enjoyed them!!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Must...buy...SONIC GENERATIONS!!!


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


Must...buy...SONIC GENERATIONS!!!


Yeah when I saw it for 30 on steam I didn't hesitate to get it. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Bulletstorm -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mirror's Edge -


----------



## Reloaded83

Mmmm Mirror's Edge... I LOVE that game. Had it first on the console, and had to pick up the PC version when I built my rig. I really wish they'd make/announce Mirror's Edge 2


----------



## man from atlantis

gallery


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;15609169*
> Mirror's Edge -
> 
> -snip-


Jesus.... that makes me want to install Mirror's Edge again once I get my eyefinity setup.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;15609993*
> MW3


Omg wantttttttttttt.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis;15609993*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MW3 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery


That game looks great considering how old the engine is.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More Mirror's Edge -


----------



## Blackops_2

Some of those screens are pretty ridiculous man. Is it modded or is that vanilla? I've never played mirror's edge


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15612410*
> Some of those screens are pretty ridiculous man. Is it modded or is that vanilla? I've never played mirror's edge


I don't think there are really any mods out for this game. It looked this gorgeous on release. The textures in this game have always stood out to me as some of the best ever done in a game, even to this day. The lighting is spectacular, and the art direction is unreal. The game is truly art IMO, and wish they would make another one.


----------



## Ghost23

Love Mirrors edge, too bad I beat it in 4 hours


----------



## andrews2547

I got a whole bunch of screenshots







I will probably upload them when I get back from college.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Super Mario Galaxy 2 on Dolphin -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gran Turismo 4 on PCSX2 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


More Mirror's Edge -

*snip*


Are any of those mods or is that just what the game looks like? I might get it.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Are any of those mods or is that just what the game looks like? I might get it.


Nope no mods, that's just how awesome the game looks.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15620361*
> Are any of those mods or is that just what the game looks like? I might get it.


It's a really fun game though the engine is a bit annoying with detecting ledges and such. It's very short as well, your first play through will be 6-8 hours depending on how good you are then after that it will probably be less than three, last time I played through the game I was drunk and got through it in 1h45m


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Are any of those mods or is that just what the game looks like? I might get it.


Game looks just like my screens right out of the box. I don't even think I remembered to apply the game patches. One of the most gorgeous games ever conceived IMO.

Some more Mirror's Edge -


----------



## consume

Found this one sitting under my steam thingymerbob. That could storage is quite useful. I think I took this right before I got owned by Terra

















Who doesn't love some Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## andrews2547

*Live For Speed*










*CoD 4*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Geriden

My sexy ranger in our guild city, Age of Conan.


----------



## Jue

Battlefield 3


----------



## Jue

Gah new forums - Ignore this post.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*

Co-Op:









































Multiplayer:

















I was looking through that night scope when I was shot by that tank, which resulted in me viewing the 'kill cam' with the scope's effect.
Buggyfield 3 for you!


----------



## Jue

Nice BF screens.


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*


----------



## Jue

Liking the skyrim graphics, can't wait to get mine tomorrow.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

ugh i want Skyrim so baddddd


----------



## Ghost23

Is there anyway to post screenshots from Steam? :s


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is there anyway to post screenshots from Steam? :s


All my screenshots are from Steam.









Go to screenshots library in Steam, click full screen version then right click and copy URL. Make sure to apply image tags before posting.


----------



## Ghost23

Modern Warfare 3 **BEWARE, POSSIBLE SPOILERS**



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














































































Say what you want, but the game looked amazing for the engines age to me.


----------



## Skylin3

Yay Minecraft!


----------



## decyx

*Skyrim - 2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


----------



## Gumpy Joe

Skyrim looks outstanding.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Here are some shots from Skyrim.


----------



## Hawk777th

Skyrim.








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

*WAVES: Maxed.*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> *snip*


How many FPS do you get? I have a similar CPU to you (if you are playing it on your sigrig) Apart from the graphics card. I am going to get a Radeon HD 6870 1GB when I get the money, I just want to know because I am going to get Skyrim and do you play at 1920x1080?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> How many FPS do you get? I have a similar CPU to you (if you are playing it on your sigrig) Apart from the graphics card. I am going to get a Radeon HD 6870 1GB when I get the money, I just want to know because I am going to get Skyrim and do you play at 1920x1080?


I'll just copy and paste my previous post from the official thread in regards to my systems performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> On one HD5770 I am getting roughly 40-45FPS. I believe that once CrossFireX is updated I will be able to run this at Ultra pretty easily. I'm finding Anti Aliasing to be a big performance hit so I turned it off and just run FXAA instead.
> 
> Here's a picture of what my settings get the game looking like, at a mix of High-Ultra settings along with some graphical tweaks, while being at respectable frame rates to play:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current settings:
> 
> First off if you have CrossFireX disable it, or play in Windowed mode (for dual GPU cards). Not sure about SLI as I don't use it but if you have scaling problems then the same applies. If you can get it to scale somehow then by all means do so.
> 
> *Ini tweaks*
> 
> Disable mouse smoothing.
> 
> bMouseAcceleration=0
> 
> Disable Vsync.
> 
> Added iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section.
> 
> *Graphical tweaks*
> 
> Changed the following to improve shadows.
> 
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> 
> Added the following to the SkyrimPrefs.ini to improve the quality of water reflections.
> 
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=4
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=1
> 
> *Graphics Adaptor and Resolution*
> 
> Graphics Adaptor: HD5770
> Aspect Ratio: 16:9
> Resolution 1920x1080
> Anti Aliasing: Off (Best Performance)
> Anisotropic Filtering: 16
> Windowed Mode: Unchecked
> 
> *Detail*
> 
> Texture Quality: High
> Radial Blur Quality: Medium
> Shadow Detail: High
> Decal Quantity: High
> FXAA: Checked
> 
> Reflect Land:Checked
> Reflect Trees: Checked
> Reflect Objects: Checked
> Reflect Sky: Unchecked
> 
> *View Distance*
> 
> Object Fade: 7
> Actor Fade: 7
> Grass Fade: 7
> Specularity Fade: 10
> Light Fade: 16
> Item Fade: 7
> Distant Object Detail: High
> Object Detail Fade: Checked
> 
> Hope that helps anyone struggling to get the game running at a reasonable framerate.


Hope that helps.


----------



## decyx

*2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Last of Mirror's Edge for awhile -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DraXxus1549

My god that game look good I really need to pick up Mirrors Edge.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> My god that game look good I really need to pick up Mirrors Edge.


It's too bad it didn't sell better back when it was released...I bet we'd have Mirror's Edge 2 by now if it did. But yeah, it is a pretty awesome game with fantastic art direction, and top notch texture work. I'm sure you can find this game for pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## EasyC

Yeah wow, Mirror's Edge looks incredible.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'll just copy and paste my previous post from the official thread in regards to my systems performance.
> Hope that helps.


Yes that does help







and if you are getting 40-45FPS with that card (which is 20 more than what I would call playable) then I shouldn't have any problems with a HD 6870 at 1920X1080

*Minecraft*

Epic Spongebob and Squidward



My farm


----------



## Newbie2009

Skyrim maxed


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Skyrim*

*Resized:*


























*High-Res:*
*(right-click, view image, expand to full size)*


----------



## TheDude100

FSX
I will be getting shots of ArmA 2 later one though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=a?!Ga?!=The?ude100*
> 
> FSX
> I will be getting shots of ArmA 2 later one though.


That looks epic. Does the blades spin? The mods/addons I had were basically pictures that have been made 3d and put into the game.


----------



## decyx

*Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - 2x2 OGSSAA + FXAA*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## SpectreWolf

Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That looks epic. Does the blades spin? The mods/addons I had were basically pictures that have been made 3d and put into the game.


Yes they do spin. If you like here is a video I made and took these screenshots while making it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Last of my Bulletstorm screens -


----------



## Xristo

Skyrim , love riding the horse ... which i stole haha got chased by wooly mamoths and wolves after i took the shot lol awsome game


----------



## Zulli85

Dota 2 beta! Drow Ranger flinging an ice arrow.










Dota 2 GUI


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I thought I would never say this, but we're seeing more screen shots of Skyrim than we are of BF3!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> *High-Res:*
> *(right-click, view image, expand to full size)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, this game seems to play very nice with 3 monitor setups, at least from the looks of it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Probably because people are still having lots of problems with BF3. Mine still crashs after a while of gameplay. ATI need to pull their finger out.


----------



## rogueblade

Doin' it up in the Skyrim:


----------



## Tatakai All

More Skyrim of course.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I gotta break up the Skyrim with some *MW3*:

*High-Res*


Spoiler: Warning-Spoiler!



*Right-Click, view image, expand to full size*




















































*Resized:*


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

chskyline... wow, absolute stunners... 10/10 beauts right there... dont have the game and am cp skyrim but those graphics..., goty level imho

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=a?!Ga?!=The?ude100*
> 
> Yes they do spin. If you like here is a video I made and took these screenshots while making it.


Nice dude! The NGX is so awesome... haven't had time to do a proper flight with it in a while. Gotta get on that! haha


----------



## gotasavage2

Saints Row The Third


----------



## andrews2547

I want to get SR3


----------



## Xristo

*Need For Speed : The Run*































































































































*More to come*


----------



## xBISHOPx

Saints Row 3:
Found this guy feeling sexy in a random shipping container-


My character came out looking more like me than I expected-


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> *Need For Speed : The Run*
> *snip*


So you can run around like in a GTA game? lol if you can do that then NFS has come a long way from when it was good.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So you can run around like in a GTA game? lol if you can do that then NFS has come a long way from when it was good.


Nope you can't.
From what I've read / heard, when you're out of a car it's a Quick Time event.


----------



## Heazy

Wow this screenshot is incredible... most realistic looking thing I've ever seen. Wish FPS games looked like this now


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Wow this screenshot is incredible... most realistic looking thing I've ever seen. Wish FPS games looked like this now


Half life 3?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*
> 
> Saints Row 3:
> Found this guy feeling sexy in a random shipping container-
> 
> My character came out looking more like me than I expected-


Textures in this game look horrifically bad.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> Nope you can't.
> From what I've read / heard, when you're out of a car it's a Quick Time event.


It's still stupid though lol. When I buy a NFS game I want to play an arcade racer, not a game version of Fast and Furious. I think I am going to skip NFS: The Run.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So you can run around like in a GTA game? lol if you can do that then NFS has come a long way from when it was good.


No you cant , not that i have seen so far .. im about 20-30% done

The times hes out of the car are just cut scenes =( you tap X , A or B to control him like in BF3 when your fist fighting .

Its only a very short game , be warned . If your playing it non stop it could be over within 2-3hours .

its like gumball , you race from san fransisco to new york .. you have to come first by the time you get to new york and thats the game .

Race from one side of the USA to the other







through Las Vegas and whatevers in between ..


----------



## andrews2547

I might get it but 2-3 hours gameplay? lol I think I will get it when it;s like 90% off on steam.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Half life 3?


Mirror's Edge


----------



## breadcrums

Screens from Dirt 3.

My system is a mid range one.specs in sig.


----------



## breadcrums




----------



## NvidiaNewbie

sicc! i never played dirt but wow, that last pic u posted just became my background









-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*
> 
> sicc! i never played dirt but wow, that last pic u posted just became my background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NvidiaNewbie


cheers mate!


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*


What program do you take your DiRT 3 pics with? I've tried multiple times to take pics of that game using MSI Afterburner, but I get nothing but black when I go to check them out later on.


----------



## Ghost23

Saints Row 3


----------



## DraXxus1549

The first picture of your character from Saints Row 3 looks just like Angel from Dexter haha.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Skyrim... with quite a few mods*


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

ch_skyline stepping in and stealing the show... wow, right clicked and saved on those bad boys...

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> What program do you take your DiRT 3 pics with? I've tried multiple times to take pics of that game using MSI Afterburner, but I get nothing but black when I go to check them out later on.


If you are just using Steam hit F12.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> What program do you take your DiRT 3 pics with? I've tried multiple times to take pics of that game using MSI Afterburner, but I get nothing but black when I go to check them out later on.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are just using Steam hit F12.
Click to expand...

yes,F12 on steam


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> What program do you take your DiRT 3 pics with? I've tried multiple times to take pics of that game using MSI Afterburner, but I get nothing but black when I go to check them out later on.


If you are using Origin press F13


----------



## jellis142

Skyline, you've always made me jealous. Rig, screenshots, everything.

But that night sky of Skyrim... I've never seen a more beautiful capture from any game. Thank you for posting some insane pics, as well as excellent Surround/Eyefinity backgrounds!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> The first picture of your character from Saints Row 3 looks just like Angel from Dexter haha.


Holy crap, he does, lol! I JUST now noticed that!


----------



## Ghost23

Saints Row 3

Screenshots REALLY do NOT do this game justice. Some of the world textures are low, yeah, but the game just looks awesome with all the effects on. Steams compression def does NOT do it justice.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*
> 
> ch_skyline stepping in and stealing the show... wow, right clicked and saved on those bad boys...
> -NvidiaNewbie


Right on, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Skyline, you've always made me jealous. Rig, screenshots, everything.
> But that night sky of Skyrim... I've never seen a more beautiful capture from any game. Thank you for posting some insane pics, as well as excellent Surround/Eyefinity backgrounds!


Wow, I really appreciate your having said that. Made my day (so early too!).


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Skyrim.


----------



## snowman88

Continuing the trend with more Skyrim epicness. I have a few graphical mods installed such as enhanced night sky and no more blocky faces.


----------



## breadcrums

screens for dirt3 again.

the car next to me had a tyre burst and did a barrel roll!was trying to get past him for 1whole lap and then this!

dirt3 AI loves me 

my car is a lancer evo X and the car doing the barrel roll is a ford 200rs(i think,but its definitely a ford) collin mcrae vision.


----------



## headcracker

AVP / DoW II Retribution / GTR2 / TES:V


----------



## Ceadderman

Not a big game but one of the ones I find I gravitate toward. NFS: Undercover.











~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Not a big game but one of the ones I find I gravitate toward. NFS: Undercover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder










That is the worst game I have played in since 2008 and it still is.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tis my only Racing game(for the moment) and I have to say that I rather like it.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Fair enough







you should get LFS. Well the demo anyway if you don't want to pay for it. You get 3 cars, 1 hatchback (2001 Fiat Punto look-a-like), 1 coupé (1989 Mazda RX-7 look-a-like) 1 Formula Renault (BMW Williams look-a-like) and 1 track with the parking lot and a rally (50% mud, 50% tarmac) course. It's also one of the two things I know of that you can legally download in a torrent







you can download it directly from their server if you don't want to torrent it. It has also got multiplayer for the demo and some driving lessons (how to race properly not normal road driving lessons)

http://www.lfs.net/

The torrent file is on their website. By the way in case you didn't know Live For Speed is a simulator, not arcade racer.


----------



## Kirgan

*Skyrim*



>: ) I love the finishing move animations haha


----------



## BradleyW

Nice shots head cracker.


----------



## rogueblade

So I was all like,
"Dragon I'm gonna kill youuuuuuuuuuu!"










and he was all like.
"MMMMMmmmmm Dwarven armour!"


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Skyrim: Adjusted some of the FXAA settings, all I can say is wow. Oh yeah, and I saw a fire in the sky.*


----------



## rogueblade

skyrim


----------



## InsaneMatt

Some more *Battlefield 3*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Skyrim with even more of mods:*


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

skyline, wow... im wiping the drool from my chin while i right click and save these bad boys... true stunners









-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Skyrim


----------



## Ceadderman

@Skyline... Bro... why so grainy? Reminds me of a cheap wide angle lens throwaway shot.









@rogueblade...







Dude, that is epic. I noticed the kid, so Bathesda added kids now too?! Massive Epicness!









~Ceadder


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Skyline... Bro... why so grainy? Reminds me of a cheap wide angle lens throwaway shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rogueblade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that is epic. I noticed the kid, so Bathesda added kids now too?! Massive Epicness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder

















Thanks! Yes, there are kids now but you can't kill them


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, there are kids now but you can't kill them


you can't kill them *yet. I can almost guarantee there'll be a mod for it, just like there was in Fallout 3.


----------



## RonB94GT

Skyrim looks good must buy when it goes on sale. I heard it plays like FO3 also? Bought Oblivion when I was on sale but graphics looked so dated didn't get inot it.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's too bad cause it's a hell of a game. Turn everything up and enjoy it. You just have to remember that it was before DX11 and every time you find yourself being distracted by the graphics just keep reminding yourself.









~Ceadder


----------



## TamaDrumz76

*The Witcher 2*: (screenshots do no justice to how good it really looks...)










*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*:


----------



## FLCLimax

Aela and Me


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> @Skyline... Bro... why so grainy? Reminds me of a cheap wide angle lens throwaway shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Ouch! I appreciate the honesty. I tried a different fxaa injector setting, I think these are an improvement.


----------



## =Tac=

Skyrim - My Redguard, completely with battle tiara.


----------



## rogueblade




----------



## rogueblade




----------



## =Tac=

Chillin on a throne in Skyrim


----------



## dafour

Anno 2070


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Mirror's Edge -













Need for Speed Shift -


----------



## Tatakai All

Skyrim.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> you can't kill them *yet. I can almost guarantee there'll be a mod for it, just like there was in Fallout 3.


Called it!


----------



## andrews2547

*GTA IV*

It took me around 35 mins to do the first mission on these setting













An average of 1 fps FTW

Hopefully tomorrow I should be able to run it at 720p with graphics that are better than the PS3 version


----------



## Yvese

Hroki as my wife is awesome









Can't wait for mods to come out that does more with marriage


----------



## Ceadderman

FarCry2







The fire in this game is simply amazing, the environment is destructible and the weapons degrade. Imagine if any of the newer games had this much attention to detail.









Still one of the BEST environment games evar. The only thing missing from this game are natural predators.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> FarCry2
> 
> 
> 
> The fire in this game is simply amazing, the environment is destructible and the weapons degrade. Imagine if any of the newer games had this much attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still one of the BEST environment games evar. The only thing missing from this game are natural predators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I LOVED this game. I get the hate, it's not like Far Cry 1, which I loved too, but FC2 just had, and still gets me so immersed. It's one of my games I still play.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Skyrim*... last ones for a bit


----------



## TamaDrumz76

More Deus Ex: Human Revolution...


Someone was gettin' "busy", it seems...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> More Deus Ex: Human Revolution...
> 
> Someone was gettin' "busy", it seems...


Hope this game goes on sale for Xmas.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Need for Speed Shift -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Need for Speed Shift -
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Which one is better Shift or Shift2? I love Track Racing Games.









~Ceadder


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## andrews2547

*GTA IV*


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *GTA IV*


Relevant:


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which one is better Shift or Shift2? I love Track Racing Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Shift, I felt they really dropped the ball on Shift 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which one is better Shift or Shift2? I love Track Racing Games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Shift is better than Shift 2 because of mods. You can't add cars to Shift 2, only replace them. In Shift, you can add as many cars as you like. There are mods for practically everything, I am using the "Overhaul 2.0" and "Sharp mod for Overhaul" mods to improve the handling. I have doubled the amount of cars available, and added mods that remove all the shift banners and other crap littering the track. I've been creating my own liveries for cars, and have just started modding track textures. To be honest, the game pretty much sucks without modding. Currently, JSGME (Generic Mod Enabler) tells me I have 93 mods installed.


----------



## ironman1478

serious sam 3: BFE
if you like old school shooters, this game is amazing

edit: i dont know why photobucket always resizes the images. is there a way to upload the pictures without them getting resized?


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*










*Batman: Arkham City*
Man, I love this game!


----------



## andrews2547

My first GTA IV mod











I'm not sure if that is the iPhone 4 or the iPhone 4S


----------



## InsaneMatt

Even more *Batman: Arkham City*


----------



## Newbie2009

NFS:Shift



Mirror's Edge


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> serious sam 3: BFE
> if you like old school shooters, this game is amazing
> 
> *edit: i dont know why photobucket always resizes the images. is there a way to upload the pictures without them getting resized?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Imageshack.









Btw, I'm about to post some SS3 shots myself - the game is a blast!!!! Although, only up to this point I've played the SP, I'll be playing MP afterwards.









*Lastly, to the guy posting shots of Batman: Arkham City:*

I'm glad you're enjoying the game and posting shots of it's awesomeness, but if you could at least put pics that could give away the storyline in spoilers that would be great. I haven't played the game just yet, so it would be much appreciated if you could do just that.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Serious Sam 3


----------



## EasyC

Limbo.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Super Smash Bros PC.*

Tons of fun with a couple of friends. Just have to get the high res texture pack and we'll be good to go!


----------



## ironman1478

more ss3, the game looks surprisingly good


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## icy_cool_quad

*Need for Speed The Run*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

EVE


----------



## Reloaded83

Hmm, the chick in the grey tank-top has an odd way of filling up the gas in her car... 7th pic down, looks like she forgot to open the fuel door. Haha


----------



## go4life

Skyrim @ 2560x1600! (Each image is roughly 8mb, so takes some time to load)


----------



## Milamber

Can you list your Skyrim Mods please?


----------



## Xyphyr




----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you list your Skyrim Mods please?


Sure thing buddy!









1: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26

2: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60

3: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

4: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607

5: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711

Thats all I use + the 4gb exe mod.


----------



## c0nnection

My GOTY. No mods, no tweaks and no 4gb exe. I only use SSAO, AA and TSAA.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

EVE


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Minecraft 1.0.0 on my server.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Half Life 2 CM11*


----------



## alltoasters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Half Life 2 CM11*


I love this mod. These need to be viewed in full to really see the beauty of it.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*No Limit Roller Coaster Simulator*


----------



## luanswan2002

San Andreas.


----------



## Yvese

More people need to play Saints Row: The Third!


----------



## decyx

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> San Andreas.
> *snip*


That reminds me I have to go blow up a plane







JK well I need to blow up a plane in GTA SA as well pretty soon


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Renegade Ops:*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Time for some kick-ass co-op action - split screen style!!!!!!!!!!*






*Batman: Arkham Asylum:*

*The longer I wait for AC's DX11 patch, the more ready I become for it:*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Serious Sam 3: BFE*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Things are about to get a lot more serious now - double serious if I'm not mistaking:*

*Say cheese!!!*



*What does this mean?*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Google "serious sam 3 harpy".







*(NSFW)*










*I think I found a secret area...*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*...****!!!! I knew it was trap!!!!*


----------



## DraXxus1549

Man GTA:SA, that game brings back so many memories. Playing 2 player on the PS2 was just epic.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Skyrim @ 2560x1600! (Each image is roughly 8mb, so takes some time to load)
> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072592/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-02-51-41-04.png
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072591/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-02-51-34-70.png
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072590/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-02-51-00-62.png
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072589/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-02-50-05-31.png
> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072587/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-03-27-20-02.png
> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072586/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-03-27-07-54.png
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072584/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-06-43-12-45.png
> http://www5.picturepush.com/photo/a/7072583/img/new-random-games/TESV-2011-11-29-05-25-59-84.png


Amazing shoots you've got there and really love to see them in full res. I Wouldn't mind playing with that resolution.









EDIT: Links instead of images, they are so full of awesomeness they took a while to load.


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV 1040
Icenhancer 1.35
Road Textures
1600x900


----------



## snoball

GTA IV looks soooo good modded. Rockstar didn't realize the potential of that engine I guess.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> GTA IV looks soooo good modded. Rockstar didn't realize the potential of that engine I guess.


I totally agree. I even got better fps with 1.35.







Running it on my sig laptop.


----------



## jellis142

Those shots are on a laptop?









That last shot, how the headlights reflect off the street, makes me feel all warm and toasty inside.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Those shots are on a laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last shot, how the headlights reflect off the street, makes me feel all warm and toasty inside.


Yea.. at first I didn't think that it could handle it but I did it anyways. Love this pic


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Yea.. at first I didn't think that it could handle it but I did it anyways. Love this pic


Nice shot...

There is great detail in those mods... especially that Mustang model... damn.

I really need to stop being lazy and mod GTA IV.


----------



## computerparts

One for now


----------



## andrews2547

I start Minecraft single player for the 10th time and


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NBA 2K11 -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jellis142

Hey, might want to check the waters around your little island Andrew. I found an underwater ravine stretching for what seemed like forever. Actually made a very good living with a tiny island and a single tree


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> More people need to play Saints Row: The Third!


Want it, can't afford it currently. 

Oh well, here's a pic of Dr Zed to tide us all along.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


TNT? I thought that is supposed to be NBA not Minecraft








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Hey, might want to check the waters around your little island Andrew. I found an underwater ravine stretching for what seemed like forever. Actually made a very good living with a tiny island and a single tree


To late







I deleted that map a few hours before I uploaded those pics


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV -- (WIP)


----------



## selfsurf

whoa! if you can link the mods you used benign...i would be so thankful


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf*
> 
> whoa! if you can link the mods you used benign...i would be so thankful


The Only Mods in these screenshots are:

DKT's road texture -
http://www.mediafire.com/?yffi90a9bzniw87

Maserati Grand Turismo -
http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/maserati-granturismo-f5497

Ferrari Dino 246 GTS -
http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/ferrari-dino-246-gts-f10377

ENB Grainy Paint fix - removes grain from the vehicle paint
http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/enb-grainy-paint-fix-f9445

The car in the top 2 pics is a car that comes in the game. As for the ENB mod it is based of ENB 82b that my Wife and I have tweaked.. it's a work in progress and we hope to finish it up soon and release it to all that would like it


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Those GTA IV screenies makes me want to start up GTA and start mod it, really awesome pics XxBeNigNxX!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Those GTA IV screenies makes me want to start up GTA and start mod it, really awesome pics XxBeNigNxX!


You should. I haven't played since the year it was released. I finished the game and uninstalled. But after seeing what the mods can do I reinstalled


----------



## sterik01

Sorry double post.


----------



## =Tac=

Skyrim


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Need for Speed Shift* with about 90 mods -


----------



## andrews2547

Minecraft









My single player house and farm is coming along nicely


























































































2 creepers and a skeleton








look how close they are to my door which is my only escape


























This will fix the problem


















I don't think they can read though








my mine


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Skyrim


----------



## RipperRoo

Good ol GRID







still the best racing game out there, can't wait for the next one to be released


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipperRoo*
> 
> can't wait for the next one to be released


I don't think there is going to be a next one.


----------



## RipperRoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't think there is going to be a next one.


Yeah i know, but the game had such a huge success, so I don't see a reason not to announce a sequel anytime soon.


----------



## andrews2547

Minecraft again








Giant mushrooms


























My farm/house 7-9 game time days in

























































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipperRoo*
> 
> Yeah i know, but the game had such a huge success, so I don't see a reason not to announce a sequel anytime soon.


Me either but there hasn't been any word from Codemasters about it though and it has been almost 4 years since it's release and they would have said something by now.


----------



## Liamo Luo

*Skyrim*



*Plenty of images below*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

NFS Shift, a new WIP skin -


----------



## adalon

*X-Plane v.9.70*


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> NFS Shift, a new WIP skin -
> _snip_


Wow your screens look really good, I've been installing some mods myself, do you get most yours from nogripracing?


----------



## icy_cool_quad

*Batman Arkham City*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotasavage2*
> 
> Wow your screens look really good, I've been installing some mods myself, do you get most yours from nogripracing?


Yeah, most of the mods come from Nogrip, some from other sources, and quite a few from myself. I have about 90 mods installed right now.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, most of the mods come from Nogrip, some from other sources, and quite a few from myself. I have about 90 mods installed right now.


Holy crap, how big is your installation?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV (WIP)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Holy crap, how big is your installation?


Right now, it is just a hair over 26GB, but that includes a backup version of one of my WIP mods which is 1.5GB. So I guess around 24-25GB total, with the MODS folder created by JSGME (Generic Mod Enabler). It could be a lot smaller if I remove the mods I am not using, and install the mods manually instead of with JSGME. Also, many of the liveries/skins have unnecessarily large file sizes, as much as 64MB for one livery, but I am currently in the process resizing them to be around 4MB each. Most of the installs size comes from skins and liveries I think.

Mirror's Edge -


----------



## oc_user

skyrim with fxaa mod


----------



## Newbie2009

Crysis 1. This game still blows me away visually.


----------



## Wishmaker

They made sure we will not forget that game


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Skyrim, just more scenery ^_^ The reach is really pretty... Gonna be my home for this latest character


----------



## LuminatX

NFS: The Run


----------



## Lifeshield

*Saints Row: The Third.*


----------



## wierdo124

GRID and Dirt 3


----------



## Xealot

*Bastion:*




























*Fallout New Vegas:*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Crysis 1. This game still blows me away visually.
> *snip*


I have to get Crysis 1 but can my sigrig run it


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I have to get Crysis 1 but can my sigrig run it


Fine







My 5770 handled it like a champ, yours won't be too different. Just keep AA off or at 2x, and your golden.


----------



## andrews2547

I was joking about the can my sigrig run it part







I know I will be able to run it but thanks for the graphic settings though


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV (WIP) -


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dead Space*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dead Space 2*

**

**


----------



## forcifer

i know its nothing pretty, but this is greatest team fps ever made (hehehe) and i feel a pretty good k:d

counterstrike 1.6


----------



## headcracker

Magicka.

My Army







Not OP, honest


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Batman: Arkham City*:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*And so the pursuit of performance continues...*



*Serious Sam 3: BFE*:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Sam apparently loves Texas!!! Hell yeah!!!*



















*What the...?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Is she trying to eat herself???*











*...perhaps Sam could lend a helping hand?*















*(Graphics were turned down while playing split screen here because I wasn't satisfied with the frame rates we were getting playing the game maxed out*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

EVE


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> GTA IV (WIP) -


what mods are you using ? Looks amazing.


----------



## Wishmaker

Ma Level 35 JEDAI MASTA


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Serious Sam 3: BFE (Can someone please recommend a better program to take sreen-shots with? Steam's jpeg compression sucks big time - takes all crispness out of the shots. Though I can probably use MSI Afterburner to do that... hmm...)

I couldn't grab much in the way of "action shots", cause when this game gives you "action" there is no time to hit a screenshot button - it gets pretty damn serious!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

For taking screen shots, MSI Afterburner lets you choose which type of image file you want to take, like JPEG, PNG, BMP, etc. However, it fixes the file size of each type; all of my BMP files are fixed at 5MBs, but I compress them when posting online.


----------



## kyle7412

Hard Reset


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim Episode V: The Return of the Sith!*


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle7412*
> 
> [snip]
> Hard Reset


I've been playing that game like a mad man!!! I'm like on chapter 6'ish or something, playing on the hard difficulty. It's definitely a great game in it's own right, and easily one of the best games I've ever seen done in 3D.


----------



## tech99

Can't wait to count out my coins, eh?


----------



## Ceadderman

Man I really wish people would tone it down with the pics per post. My browser started working on loading page 414(25pp) at 1500 PST. Is *still* not finished loading. Wasn't too bad when you could embed the pics below the posts, but now with Huddler I haven't seen a way to do that.

So please guys raspeck yo neighbors who may not have a solid land line connection.

Here is one I think everyone will know if you been in this closet.









DE:HR


















tamadrums gots the right idea if you want to post a massive amount of pics in one sitting. Those look most excellent tama.









~Ceadder


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Man I really wish people would tone it down with the pics per post. My browser started working on loading page 414(25pp) at 1500 PST. Is *still* not finished loading. Wasn't too bad when you could embed the pics below the posts, but now with Huddler I haven't seen a way to do that.
> So please guys raspeck yo neighbors who may not have a solid land line connection.
> Here is one I think everyone will know if you been in this closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE:HR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamadrums gots the right idea if you want to post a massive amount of pics in one sitting. Those look most excellent tama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Hahaha, did you also find the spot in the first shot in this post?

& Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> More Deus Ex: Human Revolution...
> 
> Someone was gettin' "busy", it seems...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Duke Nukem Forever -


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Man I really wish people would tone it down with the pics per post. My browser started working on loading page 414(25pp) at 1500 PST. Is *still* not finished loading. Wasn't too bad when you could embed the pics below the posts, but now with Huddler I haven't seen a way to do that.
> So please guys raspeck yo neighbors who may not have a solid land line connection.
> Here is one I think everyone will know if you been in this closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DE:HR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamadrums gots the right idea if you want to post a massive amount of pics in one sitting. Those look most excellent tama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, did you also find the spot in the first shot in this post?
> 
> & Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> More Deus Ex: Human Revolution...
> 
> Someone was gettin' "busy", it seems...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope. And I think I'm in the final Boss Battle. That shot looks like it's in Hengsha or what ever the name is. I didn't see too many mattresses in odd locations in Detroit.









...CRAP! ...

Guess I was wrong. I knew I shoulda saved the game before I took Prichards stupid advice and getting upgraded at L.I.M.B. Grrrrrrr.









~Ceadder


----------



## headcracker

*Silent Hill Homecoming*



*
X3 Terran Conflict*



*Hard Reset*


*Total War Shogun 2*


----------



## frickfrock999

*EV2 Remastered. Infinity To Maxed Out.*

They did an awesome job of staying true to the original Feels so fluid.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope. And I think I'm in the final Boss Battle. That shot looks like it's in Hengsha or what ever the name is. I didn't see too many mattresses in odd locations in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...CRAP! ...
> Guess I was wrong. I knew I shoulda saved the game before I took Prichards stupid advice and getting upgraded at L.I.M.B. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Haha, that game 'had me' a few times as to thinking it was the end when it really wasn't. That was a good one, I really enjoyed that game.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Nope. And I think I'm in the final Boss Battle. That shot looks like it's in Hengsha or what ever the name is. I didn't see too many mattresses in odd locations in Detroit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...CRAP! ...
> Guess I was wrong. I knew I shoulda saved the game before I took Prichards stupid advice and getting upgraded at L.I.M.B. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that game 'had me' a few times as to thinking it was the end when it really wasn't. That was a good one, I really enjoyed that game.
Click to expand...

Yeah, at least I didn't have to go too far back for the "DO OVEEEEEER!!!"









And yes that room is in Hengsha. I won't spoil it for anybody but when you see it you wonder HITF they got in there to begin with. That amazes me more than what's in the room. First time I went in there I didn't even look around. Just got the item(s) closed the valve and left w/o giving it a moments thought. I totally forgot that existed until you mentioned it and I confirmed it this morning.









Must be an Aug that can teleport I guess. No door no windows, it's the only thing that would make any sense at all.









~Ceadder


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*
It's been practically a month since I've played this, so my K-D was less than desirable.
It seems flash-lights and general sun flares still look like Super Novas though


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cotton

Here are a couple of my games in the new resolution;

Crysis Warhead:



RAGE




Metro 2033


----------



## frickfrock999

*Shining ARMOR.*

Brutal joy.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Duke Nukem Forever -


----------



## Cotton

Battlefield 3





Tribes Ascend BETA - don't panic, its a beta.






Star Wars The Old Republic - max settings, still looks like mediocre.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Duke Nukem Forever -





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I think this is the best screenshot I have ever taken. Game is Mass Effect 2 w/ texture and ENB series mods -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frickfrock999

*T:NH. The masterpiece that needs no introduction.*

I miss creative and imaginative games like this. It was nice revisiting.


----------



## Cotton

That brings back memories of clay fighter.

Get em little buddy!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Some recent developments on my Minecraft server!! My tower is coming along nicely, especially with my crazy interweaving minecart track. My buddy built a temple as well. There are other things to be discovered as well, I'll post more pics when they are complete.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Hunter -















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cotton

FrickFrock99,

Have you tried or heard anything on Evochron Mercenary?

It looks very interesting and I want to know if it supports non-standard resolutions.

Skyline, that looks incredible... How much time have you two invested in that layout? That is insane.

Aaron_Henderson, That game has great ambiance. I wonder if the hunting games would produce the best visual results for setting.

*EDIT* I found the signup page for the game! I am downloading now!


----------



## philhalo66

BFBC2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Skyline, that looks incredible... How much time have you two invested in that layout? That is insane.


Between my neighbors, another friend and my girlfriend, we've been working on this world since the end of last summer. My gf and I are the only two to work on it lately though, my friends are playing SWTOR instead. All in all, it's taken about 3 months off and on to get my tower the way it is. I just added the two minecart tracks as well.

If you ever want to see it firsthand, just pm me, I'll have to give you a .jar to get in, as we're running v1.0.1 until the rest of our mods get updated.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> FrickFrock99,
> Have you tried or heard anything on Evochron Mercenary?
> It looks very interesting and I want to know if it supports non-standard resolutions.
> Skyline, that looks incredible... How much time have you two invested in that layout? That is insane.
> Aaron_Henderson, That game has great ambiance. I wonder if the hunting games would produce the best visual results for setting.
> *EDIT* I found the signup page for the game! I am downloading now!


I downloaded it but idk what to do? Do I just keep killing deers?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I downloaded it but idk what to do? Do I just keep killing deers?


Pretty much...it is a hunting game. Do the tutorials...you can hunt Pheasants and other things as well. If hunting or the outdoors is not your thing, this game will be BORING as hell.


----------



## Karlz3r

AC: Revelations spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here we go




Just LOVED Revelations, no doubt it's the best one from the AC series!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Pretty much...it is a hunting game. Do the tutorials...you can hunt Pheasants and other things as well. If hunting or the outdoors is not your thing, this game will be BORING as hell.


how do you get licenses to hunt the other animals?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> BFBC2
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Well done philhalo! Are you starting a new profile or did you just recently buy the game? I actually stopped playing because I thought most people would just move on to BF3, but it seems that BC2 is still alive and kicking. I might have to consider reinstalling it if it continues to keep up like this.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Well done philhalo! Are you starting a new profile or did you just recently buy the game? I actually stopped playing because I thought most people would just move on to BF3, but it seems that BC2 is still alive and kicking. I might have to consider reinstalling it if it continues to keep up like this.


made a new soldier, I got bored being lvl 32 i wish they extended the unlocks







i was thinking about getting BF3 but not sure how my Dual core would run it.

More BFBC2


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheRockMonsi

You would call yourself the Arianator...


----------



## jellis142

I'm sorry, but everytime I see your avatar, I think that's you









I still love BC2, I think I'm around Lvl 42... still rocking the Engineer. I actually sort of prefer it over BF3... the user-base is still very large! Might start another soldier soon, see how I do as a "noob".


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> You would call yourself the Arianator...


its a long story lol but to sumerize it was my friends idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I'm sorry, but everytime I see your avatar, I think that's you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love BC2, I think I'm around Lvl 42... still rocking the Engineer. I actually sort of prefer it over BF3... the user-base is still very large! Might start another soldier soon, see how I do as a "noob".


lol why? i played BF3 on my friend xbox and it was alright but i like BC2 way more. and engineer is second best class IMO.


----------



## jellis142

I associate avatar's very severely... and whenever I see yours, it looks like someone I work with.

It's weird, usually guys have girl pictures up. At least I have the same gender







Sheldon was getting sort of lame, BBT isn't as funny as it used to be. But Castle has more class.

It's rewarding to sit at C at Atacama with an AT4 and blow up every single chopper that tries to go by too. "Camper" they call me, but meh, I'm just protecting C. But the best class overall, in my opinion, is Recon. VSS without a scope is brutal at close range, C4 is awesome and Motion Mines make sneaking around very easy. Not to mention your dressed like a bush.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> FrickFrock99,
> Have you tried or heard anything on Evochron Mercenary?
> It looks very interesting and I want to know if it supports non-standard resolutions.


I have not good sir. I've been rather absorbed with my Sega Dreamcast.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I associate avatar's very severely... and whenever I see yours, it looks like someone I work with.
> It's weird, usually guys have girl pictures up. At least I have the same gender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon was getting sort of lame, BBT isn't as funny as it used to be. But Castle has more class.
> It's rewarding to sit at C at Atacama with an AT4 and blow up every single chopper that tries to go by too. "Camper" they call me, but meh, I'm just protecting C. But the best class overall, in my opinion, is Recon. VSS without a scope is brutal at close range, C4 is awesome and Motion Mines make sneaking around very easy. Not to mention your dressed like a bush.


i like assault class more but that's because the AN94 with scope is near unstoppable in the right hands.


----------



## LuminatX

BF3, umm glitch? not sure what happened here.


----------



## jellis142

DICE divided by zero.


----------



## LuminatX

Also, hacks or not?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

No question about it - you and your other squadmate have no ping at all. Nice way to show everyone you're a hacker!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I kid, I kid!!!

I would definitely have to place my bets that the 200/20 K/D is likely hacking, however.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> No question about it - you and your other squadmate have no ping at all. Nice way to show everyone you're a hacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid!!!
> I would definitely have to place my bets that the 200/20 K/D is likely hacking, however.


What's with all the BF3 hackers i been playing BC2 pretty much non stop for the last 4 days and i haven't seen even 1 cheater or seen PB even kick anyone.


----------



## Raged-Daniel

In my opinion these screenshot came up pretty good for my 5770.
Btw this is BF3 with FXAA shader mod


----------



## philhalo66

more BFBC2 probably best game i've had in a while


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> No question about it - you and your other squadmate have no ping at all. Nice way to show everyone you're a hacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid!!!
> I would definitely have to place my bets that the 200/20 K/D is likely hacking, however.


I never have a ping when I see my name on the scoreboard.


----------



## LuminatX

Haven't been a huge fan of that FXAA injector, makes the game look too cartoony, and it messed with my textures all the time.
just wasn't worth using imo.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Haven't been a huge fan of that FXAA injector, makes the game look too cartoony, and it messed with my textures all the time.
> just wasn't worth using imo.


Cartoony look is the trend now for many games.. sad, but true.
That's why we see mods like this as well, there is demand for it.


----------



## Offline

The FXAA injector actually adds some life to the dull as hell (but technically amazing) graphics, but each to their own i suppose.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Sonic The Hedgehog.

*

I couldn't get my hands on Sonic Generations, but mercy this game is awesome.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Hey, I had actually downloaded a beta version of the Chemical Plant for that version of the Sonic game there, but I never got around to playing it. Do you know how close it is to being finished? It's been some time since I checked up on it. Too bad if it does get released SEGA will force them to shut down just like they did with the Streets of Rage Remake.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Hey, I had actually downloaded a beta version of the Chemical Plant for that version of the Sonic game there, but I never got around to playing it. Do you know how close it is to being finished? It's been some time since I checked up on it. Too bad if it does get released SEGA will force them to shut down just like they did with the Streets of Rage Remake.


From what I understand, it's still being worked on. Sega had taken down numerous download links a few months ago, but the Chem Zone level was a work in progress.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Cotton

I bought Sonic Generations on Steam. Its pretty enjoyable. They let you pick between two different Sonics. You get the new one with the rocket rush, and the classic sonic with spin or charge spin.


----------



## philhalo66

BFBC2 i progressed 2 levels that match.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sonic The Hedgehog.
> *
> I couldn't get my hands on Sonic Generations, but mercy this game is awesome.


Where can I get this game?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sonic The Hedgehog.
> *
> I couldn't get my hands on Sonic Generations, but mercy this game is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Link please







(if it's free







I can't pay for games right now)


----------



## lolwot10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Where can I get this game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if it's free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't pay for games right now)


It's called Sonic Fan Remix. It's free, but as of now, only a two level demo has been released.
http://sonicfanremix.com/
The game essentially plays identically to Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, and 3, but with high definition 3D graphics.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwot10*
> 
> It's called Sonic Fan Remix. It's free, but as of now, only a two level demo has been released.
> http://sonicfanremix.com/
> The game essentially plays identically to Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, and 3, but with high definition 3D graphics.


Soooooo many sleepless nights spent on Sonic 2! Saves were non existent back then. If you wanted to beat the game you had to do it in one loooong stretch.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwot10*
> 
> It's called Sonic Fan Remix. It's free, but as of now, only a two level demo has been released.
> http://sonicfanremix.com/
> The game essentially plays identically to Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, and 3, but with high definition 3D graphics.


The link doesn't work


----------



## Cotton

Finally got the FXAA injector mod dialed in the way I wanted on BF3


----------



## jellis142

Not exactly an "Awesome" picture, so this is in the general screenshots thread







Just really got into this game a few days ago, am absolutely loving it! The visuals are STUNNING at night. Sometimes I just load it up to stare up at the sky...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwot10*
> 
> It's called Sonic Fan Remix. It's free, but as of now, only a two level demo has been released.
> http://sonicfanremix.com/
> The game essentially plays identically to Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, and 3, but with high definition 3D graphics.




Thanks anyway


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> The link doesn't work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway


Yeah, that's one of the many links that were taken down.
If you want the untouched versions, PM me. I don't want to post it here in case Sega gets wind of it.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cotton

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Beautiful shot.


Agreed. That is a VERY cool ss.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

TrackMania Nations Forever

Probably not the most beautiful car game ever made, but it sure is lots of fun, especially online.


----------



## philhalo66

Unreal Tournament 3 no i didnt cheat


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrimeSLP

just bots


----------



## dr.evil

my bf3!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*
> 
> just bots


nope lol i play legit i just have *A LOT* of game time.


----------



## Cotton

That last BF3 picture looks like a guy pulling his flashlight.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the many links that were taken down.


Ugh, SEGA is so lame when it comes to things like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> TrackMania Nations Forever
> Probably not the most beautiful car game ever made, but it sure is lots of fun, especially online.


Hell yeah it is, that game is freaking sweet. And I actually thing it is a beautiful-looking game.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Skyrim*

**

**


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> TrackMania Nations Forever
> Probably not the most beautiful car game ever made, but it sure is lots of fun, especially online.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Ugh, SEGA is so lame when it comes to things like this.
> Hell yeah it is, that game is freaking sweet. And I actually thing it is a beautiful-looking game.


I completely love TMUF! Great game!


----------



## Offline

Been playing Bulletstorm recently, wasn't expecting much in all honesty but suprised at how gorgeous this game looks


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Bulletstorm is pretty awesome IMO. Dont know why I just had a blast playing it and it is quite pretty.

EVE -


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> I completely love TMUF! Great game!


Awesome and addictive game! Love that surround image of yours, would love to play it like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> *amazing eyefinity setup images*


I wanna buy that game, looks really nice on your setup.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Bulletstorm is pretty awesome IMO. Dont know why I just had a blast playing it and it is quite pretty.


Yeah, i read alot of negative stuff going into it but was pleasantly suprised at how much fun it was, the fact that it's pure eye-candy dosn't hurt either









@AlbertMwugabi, i got it for £10 and thought it was an absolute bargain, just balls-to-the-wall fun and a nice change of pace from all the super serious shooters out there


----------



## Cotton

You may enjoy RAGE. I enjoy it over Bulletstorm.


----------



## philhalo66

BFBC2 Stupid Glitchers.


----------



## philhalo66

*Silent Hill Homecoming* this game has glitchy sound but man is it fun and looks pretty good too,


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> You may enjoy RAGE. I enjoy it over Bulletstorm.


With RAGE being on Amazon for $20, I'm quite tempted myself to try that game out.


----------



## Xealot

*Skyrim:*














































It is pretty much all I have played since buying it in the Steam sale.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> *Skyrim:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty much all I have played since buying it in the Steam sale.


wow that looks amazing I'm totally going to buy that


----------



## Princess Garnet

Here's some of mine from *The Sims 3*. The first is of a Sim I've made (based on a previous one of mine) a while back. The rest is of a house I've recently been working on a bit (along with the rest of the neighborhood).


----------



## InsaneMatt

Various *Battlefield 3* shots made during the past week.


















100 Kill assist? Wait...









Amazing the K-D Ratio you can get when being on foot, chasing after 3 flags on Caspian Border. I actually joined half way through the match too.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Finally got the FXAA injector mod dialed in the way I wanted on BF3


god bf3 is ugly in a 3 monitor setup, talk about stretched much.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> god bf3 is ugly in a 3 monitor setup, talk about stretched much.


I would have thought that with the outer monitors angled it would compensate.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Finally got the FXAA injector mod dialed in the way I wanted on BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god bf3 is ugly in a 3 monitor setup, talk about stretched much.
Click to expand...

I don't play BF3, but it seems like his FOV is higher than the terribly low default FOV. And FOV is the thing that determines the amount of distortion you'll get, not dependent on the game. Any hor+ (all modern games are) game with the same FOV setting that Cotton used in his picture would have the exact same amount of distortion on the same resolution. Nothing to do with a game not acting nice in triple monitors, it's just FOV. Nothing more. If a certain game has less distortion on triple monitors, it's using a lower FOV. That's all there is to it.


----------



## philhalo66

skyrim


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> I don't play BF3, but it seems like his FOV is higher than the terribly low default FOV. And FOV is the thing that determines the amount of distortion you'll get, not dependent on the game. Any hor+ (all modern games are) game with the same FOV setting that Cotton used in his picture would have the exact same amount of distortion on the same resolution. Nothing to do with a game not acting nice in triple monitors, it's just FOV. Nothing more. If a certain game has less distortion on triple monitors, it's using a lower FOV. That's all there is to it.


^this


----------



## Lifeshield

Skyrim


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTR2 w/ a custom ENB series and EMAP_PAINT.dds -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

***Edit***



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I don't play BF3, but it seems like his FOV is higher than the terribly low default FOV. And FOV is the thing that determines the amount of distortion you'll get, not dependent on the game. Any hor+ (all modern games are) game with the same FOV setting that Cotton used in his picture would have the exact same amount of distortion on the same resolution. Nothing to do with a game not acting nice in triple monitors, it's just FOV. Nothing more. If a certain game has less distortion on triple monitors, it's using a lower FOV. That's all there is to it.


But that still doesnt take away from the fact that it looks ugly.
which was all I was sayin.

I'm sure game companies could make a wider fov with less stretching than that.
that looks like 1 texture just massively stretched across the whole monitor


----------



## InsaneMatt

*The Darkness II - Demo*
The shooting is very satisfying, but the controls are a bit weird. For example, you press 1 to talk to someone.


















The rest of the screenshots I took are a little too voilent, so....


Spoiler: Click here to see 'em, I dare you!


----------



## Lifeshield

That games art style I do not like.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 1


----------



## Princess Garnet

Hmm, it's got a nice warm and Golden feel, but that's too harsh on the lighting; too much bloom for my taste, and some stuff looks a little plastic-like (no offense meant; it's merely intended as constructive criticism).


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Hmm, it's got a nice warm and Golden feel, but that's too harsh on the lighting; too much bloom for my taste, and some stuff looks a little plastic-like (no offense meant; it's merely intended as constructive criticism).


lol its not my mod so criticize away.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I don't play BF3, but it seems like his FOV is higher than the terribly low default FOV. And FOV is the thing that determines the amount of distortion you'll get, not dependent on the game. Any hor+ (all modern games are) game with the same FOV setting that Cotton used in his picture would have the exact same amount of distortion on the same resolution. Nothing to do with a game not acting nice in triple monitors, it's just FOV. Nothing more. If a certain game has less distortion on triple monitors, it's using a lower FOV. That's all there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> But that still doesnt take away from the fact that it looks ugly.
> which was all I was sayin.
> 
> I'm sure game companies could make a wider fov with less stretching than that.
> that looks like 1 texture just massively stretched across the whole monitor
Click to expand...

I won't say that's impossible, but it's quite near that. There is currently no way of handling high FOVs without distortion. The only method that allows for higher FOV while keeping similar sized objects distorts them even more: http://strlen.com/gfxengine/fisheyequake/compare.html

Don't expect any game to look less distorted on triples anytime soon.









Besides, once you actually sit in the setup, that all mostly disappears. It looks natural in the peripheral.


----------



## andrews2547

Oh no the Zombies have swords now


----------



## philhalo66

Call Of Duty 4 MP
ahaha we slaughtered those guys


----------



## TFL Replica

Unigine Oil Rush. DX11 goodness.


----------



## jellis142

philhalo66, have you tried downloading some higher resolution textures?

Rygel's Texture Pack looks amazing, and actually decreased stuttering when I had a 5770; it looked better and ran better too. Give it a try, your 8800 will thank you









Actually, if you haven't already, scroll through this thread filled with Crysis goodness. Turned my adventures with Nomad right around.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*@InsaneMatt,* what engine does The Darkness II use? It reminds me of the UE3 look that Borderlands has.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Hmm, it's got a nice warm and Golden feel, but that's too harsh on the lighting; too much bloom for my taste, and some stuff looks a little plastic-like (no offense meant; it's merely intended as constructive criticism).


philhalo, I think he's telling you to get a new system.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> *@InsaneMatt,* what engine does The Darkness II use? It reminds me of the UE3 look that Borderlands has.
> philhalo, I think he's telling you to get a new system.


lol well unless he wants to buy it for me it wont be happening for a while.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> philhalo66, have you tried downloading some higher resolution textures?
> Rygel's Texture Pack looks amazing, and actually decreased stuttering when I had a 5770; it looked better and ran better too. Give it a try, your 8800 will thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if you haven't already, scroll through this thread filled with Crysis goodness. Turned my adventures with Nomad right around.


my CPU bottlenecks the crap out of my 8800 so it would completely cripple my system for sure,


----------



## jellis142

Ok







Kudos to you though, for playing such demanding games for your system, especially with only 2Gb!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to you though, for playing such demanding games for your system, especially with only 2Gb!


if i run it on normal high without mods it runs fine with around 20-35 fps. i mostly play BC2.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> philhalo, I think he's telling you to get a new system.


She, and how was what I was saying have anything to do with their PC? I was commenting on the look of the custom configuration that was being used for the visuals. It emphasized the lighting and bloom in a, in my opinion, exaggerated and somewhat negative way.

A GeForce 8800 GT will play Crysis alright so long as you keep some things at High and not Very High, and don't turn the resolution/AA up. Playing in DirectX 9 seems to help too. 4GB helps (namely with loading), but 2GB is doable with that game. The latter levels do seem to run better on systems with more memory (above 2GB) though.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I wasn't being serious Garnet, I was just messing around with philhalo since we both hang out at a secret hideout thread.









And my apologies for making some assumptions, I've actually been trying to get out of that habit for the sake of it biting me in the behind some day, like it did here.


----------



## Offline

Mafia 2, spoilered some of them since they could be...well...spoilers











































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> *@InsaneMatt,* what engine does The Darkness II use? It reminds me of the UE3 look that Borderlands has.


I too thought it was the Unreal Engine, but it's apparently the Evolution Engine.


----------



## LuminatX

Darkness II Demo
Cool side note, this game was made in my town, and one of my buddies actually works for the company.
I think the game turned out pretty good, demo was great.


----------



## Lifeshield

Ok, here we go...

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.*

Custom ENB Profile + Lighting Mods + 6gb of Texture mods.


----------



## BritishBob

The Witcher 2
Maxed settings. ( I mean it, everything)
I turned round after someone dies and got this. It was highly atmospheric at the time, and damn sexy....


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Mafia 2, spoilered some of them since they could be...well...spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


Honestly best game I've played in quite awhile...
ending was horrible though =[

Reppin' dat Radeon.


Killin' dem aliens.


TO MANY COPIES


----------



## utterfabrication

Zone of the Enders


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Honestly best game I've played in quite awhile...
> ending was horrible though =[
> Reppin' dat Radeon.
> 
> Killin' dem aliens.
> 
> TO MANY COPIES


Dead space FTW!


----------



## frickfrock999

*PON. Samurai noir mode engaged.
*

Loving the destructible environments in this game.
Tossing a dude through several tables and watching them crumble is so boss.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Honestly best game I've played in quite awhile...


Story was great, shame there wasn't much else to do in the city though.

Some Hard Reset screens.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Q2-Unmodded.*


































*Q2- Heavily Modded.*


----------



## philhalo66

Dead space




Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *snip*


Nice Q2 pics frick. I actually have that installed on my system right now but haven't played it recently. I started playing the custom mission pack "Hell is only for Heroes" but haven't gotten that far on it.


----------



## TFL Replica

WH40k : Space Marine


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Metro 2033



















Day of Defeat: Source




























Counter Strike: Source










Batman: Arkham City


----------



## jellis142

Silly helicopter thought he could hide behind the rubble... but I knew all too well.







This must have been the 20th time shooting the same pilot down, on the same path, behind the same building. Sometimes it pays to have an alternate route.

Related, if you haven't used the AT-4, do it. Once you get proficient, it's extremely deadly to choppers. Leading the target has never been so important.


----------



## awdrifter

Trine 2


----------



## andrews2547

I got my PS2 emulator working, expect some Midnight Club 1, Gran Turismo 4 and The Getaway Black Monday screenshots soon


----------



## man from atlantis

Tomb Raider: Underworld - 4xSGSSAA + HQ SSAO







































































































































WIP Gallery


----------



## philhalo66

lol we owned these guys


----------



## Reloaded83

Wow. Those Tomb Raider one's are amazing. Looks awesome!


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*































**


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly helicopter thought he could hide behind the rubble... but I knew all too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must have been the 20th time shooting the same pilot down, on the same path, behind the same building. Sometimes it pays to have an alternate route.
> Related, if you haven't used the AT-4, do it. Once you get proficient, it's extremely deadly to choppers. Leading the target has never been so important.


I remember those days! That was probably my most favorite part of BC2, trying to take down the chopper with the AT-4 and especially dodging the AT-4 while piloting it. That made for some intense games!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Trine 2


Trine 2!!!!!!! I'm definitely going to get this game in the future, I just need to beat it in 3D!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> Tomb Raider: Underworld - 4xSGSSAA + HQ SSAO


Damn!!! Lara is a gorgeous woman - and so is that other lady!!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Hmmm...I just bought Tomb Raider Underworld about two weeks ago for $5 and haven't even played it yet. I think after seeing those screens it may deserve some space on my drive.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Damn!!! Lara is a gorgeous woman - and so is that other lady!!!


i like her when she is angry lol and about amanda my next batch will have closer look of her













































Gallery


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> i like her when she is angry lol and about amanda my next batch will have closer look of her










OMG, she blew her freaking face off!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery


Man, this makes me want to play The Guardian of Light so badly so I can play as Lara in some of her alternate costumes I unlocked.


----------



## frickfrock999

*MBAA- Nearly Maxed.*

My hammer and pistol is unstoppable.


----------



## man from atlantis

Tomb Raider: Underworld - 4xSGSSAA + HQ SSAO































































































































Gallery


----------



## sterik01

Is that game modded?


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks better than I remember it being on PC, lol.


----------



## Offline

Looks great indeed, always thought it was really underrated tbh, great game imo









Some Driver SF screens.


----------



## TFL Replica

Why is everybody using (often blocked) third party image hosting sites when OCN manages fine?


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Why is everybody using (often blocked) third party image hosting sites when OCN manages fine?


As far as I'm aware, OCN has only been able to host images (excluding Avatars) since moving to 'Huddler'.
A lot of people are probably unaware they can now upload directly to OCN.

When my images aren't made via Steam's Overlay (and thus are uploaded to Steam), I usually use a third party service due to posting the same images elsewhere.
It's personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTR2 -





Mirror's Edge -

















Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time -







Sonic Generations -







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Halo CE, props if you can guess the map


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Halo CE, props if you can guess the map


actually i have no idea.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

It was one of the most popular Halo CE maps

by CE I mean Custom Edition, and not Combat Evolved


----------



## utterfabrication

Witcher 2


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> It was one of the most popular Halo CE maps
> by CE I mean Custom Edition, and not Combat Evolved


yeah i never played custom edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Witcher 2


what program do you use for in game gpu temps?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *utterfabrication* 

Witcher 2


> <snip>


This is what I like to see. Screenshots of The Witcher 2, Hosted on OCN and with afterburner OSD running. Perfect.


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> what program do you use for in game gpu temps?


Same as you, but with Raster 3D rendering mode.

Edit: Scratch that. You're using precision, which looks just like afterburner OSD's vecter 3D mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> This is what I like to see. Screenshots of The Witcher 2, Hosted on OCN and with afterburner OSD running. Perfect.


Definitely better than imageshack... glad I saw the light.


----------



## Fusion Racing

iRacing - Ford GT @ Sebring.


----------



## philhalo66

lol i had more kills than any 1 person and i was the only one in my squad with a full server.


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## jellis142

Really burning through those levels huh? Need to step up my game


----------



## frickfrock999

*DOA-Maxed.*

I couldn't believe how active the online community was, especially for a free PC game.
Tons of jiggly fun but it's so darn hard.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Really burning through those levels huh? Need to step up my game


not sure if you're talking to me but if you were it took me about 3 or 4 weeks to hit level 33.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *DOA-Maxed.*
> I couldn't believe how active the online community was, especially for a free PC game.
> Tons of jiggly fun but it's so darn hard.


how r u playing doa on pc...is it available fo rpc or are u using some emulator...pls give the source if you can


----------



## MaxFTW

Full speed X6 scaling D:!


Oh and frick may like what im currently playing :3


----------



## man from atlantis

Tomb Raider: Underworld - 4xSGSSAA + HQ SSAO

















































































Gallery


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I can't wait for the new Lara game!


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## Cotton

Is that space marine?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Is that space marine?


Aliens vs Predator actually


----------



## andrews2547

*Test Drive Unlimited*

I think I may have broken the speed limit a bit.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Aliens vs Predator actually


I really do love that game. It looks so good too.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It's AvP, bud.









Nvm, I've been ninja'ed to hell and back, haha.


----------



## Cotton

I have it but have never played the human campaign. Mostly use it for the benchmark.

Are the human missions fun?


----------



## Cotton




----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> I really do love that game. It looks so good too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I have it but have never played the human campaign. Mostly use it for the benchmark.
> Are the human missions fun?


Yeah I think it is decent. Scares the poo out of me though lol


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *Test Drive Unlimited*
> I think I may have broken the speed limit a bit.


Man TDU was an awesome game, its too bad the sequel couldn't live up to the first.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Man TDU was an awesome game, its too bad the sequel couldn't live up to the first.


what exactly does TDU has that the sequel doesn't? Whats bad about the sequel? (I'm really asking, I've only played the first briefly)

the mindless and repetitive objectives? Hell, racing games have always been about racing, it just chose the open world path instead of story.

is it possible that maybe TDU was a fresh and awesome idea when it first came out that makes the sequel less attractive?

I don't know, I own TDU2 on steam, I like the fact that I don't always have to race, I can just cruise around the city like im really driving. I actually bought my G27 for it.


----------



## Section-9

*STALKER-SoC w/ NS DMX 1.32 dkz 02*


















*STALKER-CoP w/ I Work Alone v1.2*


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly does TDU has that the sequel doesn't? Whats bad about the sequel? (I'm really asking, I've only played the first briefly)
> the mindless and repetitive objectives? Hell, racing games have always been about racing, it just chose the open world path instead of story.
> is it possible that maybe TDU was a fresh and awesome idea when it first came out that makes the sequel less attractive?
> I don't know, I own TDU2 on steam, I like the fact that I don't always have to race, I can just cruise around the city like im really driving. I actually bought my G27 for it.


But TDU2s handling model is crap, Good thing is its not as crap as the DiRT series of games


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly does TDU has that the sequel doesn't? Whats bad about the sequel? (I'm really asking, I've only played the first briefly)
> the mindless and repetitive objectives? Hell, racing games have always been about racing, it just chose the open world path instead of story.
> is it possible that maybe TDU was a fresh and awesome idea when it first came out that makes the sequel less attractive?
> I don't know, I own TDU2 on steam, I like the fact that I don't always have to race, I can just cruise around the city like im really driving. I actually bought my G27 for it.


The first wasn't that great to drive, however it did the job, especially if you wanted to cruise around. The second game felt a lot worse to drive with a wheel, and all the cars seem limited to certain speeds which drove me mad. If you've played the first game for a long time, then play the second one it just leaves you feeling disappointed. It's quite hard to explain why but its a viewpoint shared by many.

@ MaxFTW

The handling on DiRT 2 and 3 suit that type of game quite well. They're meant to be played with a controller and DiRT 3 isn't bad in the way the cars behave most of the time. TDU is meant for a wheel with a H pattern so you can drive the cars in the correct way. Unfortunately TDU2 just feels bad with a wheel, and to me using a controller just makes those games even worse. The first had wheel support that worked well enough in most situations, which is probably why I prefer it.


----------



## HarrisLam

hmmm, since its actually the first game I play on the wheel, except an arcade racing game i've been playing for like 4 years, obviously I can't tell how "bad" it is on the wheel lol

it's at least a little more real than the arcade game I play, in terms of the length of brake time required

But seriously, I've bought the wheel for 3 months now, and all racing games I own are TDU 2 and Grid. Anyone wanna guess which one feels more real?









But I did noticed how messed up the handling of the lighter cars are when played with a keyboard (class A2 cars or above are simply unplayable, they are so light they spin constantly), but after I bought the wheel, the spin-out problem for half of the cars was gone, so it at least kinda helped


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what exactly does TDU has that the sequel doesn't? Whats bad about the sequel? (I'm really asking, I've only played the first briefly)
> the mindless and repetitive objectives?


It's not repetitive objectives or the story or anything like that. It's buggy physics (to be fair TDU 2 does have a whole new physics engine) tire squeal in SUVs if you turn at any speed, even 1MPH and there are just tons of glitches. I haven't played the patched version of it because I only have TDU 2 on PS3 and that hasn't been connected to the internet for almost 2 years. I have heard most of the glitches and buggy physics has been dealt with. I am planning on buying TDU 2 on PC from Steam probably next week so I can tell you then if the physics and glitches has been improved much and if the glitches have been taken care of. Oh yeah and the controls are a bit messed up. TDU 1 on PC is perfect (mainly because you have to manually set up the controls/wheel if you use one







) From what I have played TDU 1 is far better IMO, with racing games I prefer hybrid sims TDU 1 is perfect for me if I play it in hardcore mode, there is also motobikes in TDU 1. Anyways another TDU pic


----------



## Offline

Mirrors Edge.


----------



## Reloaded83

I could never get ME to run right for me with the surround hack. It would top out at like 30 fps no matter what. I gave up. I love that game though.


----------



## andrews2547

Moar TDU 1


----------



## HarrisLam

oh i agree the controls are bad in TDU2, it is SUCH a console port

I wasted like a whole hour to rebind all my keys (that much time because some keys are used already so you have to cancel those first, and G27 has so many buttons it isn't even funny), and still I only remember the enter button and quit/cancel button, like

for example if someone wants to challenge me, I never know how to reject, I can only let it wears off. And like sometimes it asks me to press the yellow star button well wth is the yellow star button?

the gear set is cool though, i get to use my H shift, heck I wonder if games with up/down gear set will work with G27 at all, Grid sure doesn't


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the gear set is cool though, i get to use my H shift, heck I wonder if games with up/down gear set will work with G27 at all, Grid sure doesn't


As in a sequential gearbox? Just use the paddles for cars that require that.


----------



## DraXxus1549

What killed TDU2 for me was the fact me and my buddies could never get the multiplayer to work right. All we wanted to do was cruise around Hawaii together and we would randomly get disconnected and disappear from each others sessions. I downloaded the patch but it didn't really fix much for me I would still get disconnected all the time made the game no fun to play.


----------



## roberts91

Skyrim - me just admiring the scenery just got the game only lvl 10 so it's new and beautiful:


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's not repetitive objectives or the story or anything like that. It's buggy physics (to be fair TDU 2 does have a whole new physics engine) tire squeal in SUVs if you turn at any speed, even 1MPH and there are just tons of glitches. I haven't played the patched version of it because I only have TDU 2 on PS3 and that hasn't been connected to the internet for almost 2 years. I have heard most of the glitches and buggy physics has been dealt with. I am planning on buying TDU 2 on PC from Steam probably next week so I can tell you then if the physics and glitches has been improved much and if the glitches have been taken care of. Oh yeah and the controls are a bit messed up. TDU 1 on PC is perfect (mainly because you have to manually set up the controls/wheel if you use one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) From what I have played TDU 1 is far better IMO, with racing games I prefer hybrid sims TDU 1 is perfect for me if I play it in hardcore mode, there is also motobikes in TDU 1. Anyways another TDU pic


If you wheelie like that into a car you'll get launched.


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## man from atlantis

Tomb Raider: Underworld - 4xSGSSAA + HQ SSAO
































































Gallery


----------



## andrews2547

My Minecraft automatic doors and giant 3D car










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hms1193

*CRYSIS - PC*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*BF3 and OCN Minecraft Server







*


----------



## kevinf

beat Doom 2







+ Warcraft 3 easter eggs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



credits


diablo 2 reference




mini-model used in cinematic cutscenes


mini-model used in cinematic cutscenes


----------



## frickfrock999

*DOA PC.

*

Just finished an East Coast tournament earlier
Tiger Style.


----------



## TheSandman

women drivers


----------



## ragtag7

One of my favorite lines from the game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The Elder Scrolls : Skyrim -









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Princess Garnet

The Sims 3.































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> women drivers


Ahem! I see my sim walking away from a vehicle fine. That looks like a man near yours! (I kid, I kid)


----------



## von rottes

Not exactly a screen shot but...
My run on the 



Sucks that Afterburner's built in video capture doesn't get the sound =/


----------



## andrews2547

Grand Theft Auto IV

Poop Deck lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Grand Theft Auto IV
> 
> Poop Deck lol


I need to get a new controller. I so miss my GTA IV.









~Ceadder


----------



## frickfrock999

*Origami.*

Chilled out steez.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Information/details about that one, please!? It looks unique and interesting.


----------



## adalon

*Railworks 3: Train Simulator 2012*


----------



## adalon

*The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind*


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## LuminatX

are those NFS Shift screenshots?


----------



## Princess Garnet

I still get wowed seeing screenshots of Crysis and Crysis Warhead, even vanilla. It's hard to imagine it's almost been five years for it...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> are those NFS Shift screenshots?


YUP


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> I still get wowed seeing screenshots of Crysis and Crysis Warhead, even vanilla. It's hard to imagine it's almost been five years for it...


Crazy what development studios can do before corporate influence huh. There is just no more need to invest when you've proved yourself and its made money. They are looking for margins. R&D is overhead. The consumer really does lose.

EDIT;
actually when money is involved, things like this happen:




http://techreport.com/articles.x/21404/2

http://techreport.com/articles.x/18682/10

http://techreport.com/articles.x/19934/8


----------



## frickfrock999

*BW. Maxed Out Vanilla Mods.
*
Man, this game is freaking gorgeous. I love the painting gameplay style, it reminds me of Okami.
Plus, the music is equally epic.


----------



## FLCLimax

Crysis custom map Vulcano with luxus silentium config, which is quite worthless outside of better waves.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















































































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































































Crysis jungle map from the GDC06 demo, no custom settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

*F1 2010*


----------



## LuminatX

Anyone else think that the original Crysis looked a lot better?
I find on C2 that they just used a lot of blurring and making things shiny to make you think it looks good.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> Crysis custom map Vulcano with luxus silentium config, which is quite worthless outside of better waves.


I remember that map.



















There was a nice few YouTube videos about it, which is what made me try it. Some commentators of said video confused it for reality (since the word "beautiful nature" was in the title).


----------



## xJavontax

My god, I really need some new games haha. And a new monitor to see all the sexiness of them.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone else think that the original Crysis looked a lot better?
> I find on C2 that they just used a lot of blurring and making things shiny to make you think it looks good.


Blurring things and blinding you with bloom are becoming disgustingly common.


----------



## Lifeshield

A compilation of some of my best Skyrim screenshots so far.


----------



## man from atlantis

Mass Effect 2 - 2xSGSSAA + SSAO Quality


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> Mass Effect 2 - 2xSGSSAA + SSAO Quality


How do you get that additional quality? Is it a mod?


----------



## Cotton

Guess where I shot him?






You have to be delicate when you land like this:


----------



## xJavontax

*Mass Effect 3 Demo*















I have a ton more, but I didn't want to bombard you guys all at once with screenshots


----------



## Reloaded83

Haha dang you! Beat me to it. I took some screenshots last night of the demo also. Then I got to the second part of the single player demo and the game crashed.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Haha dang you! Beat me to it. I took some screenshots last night of the demo also. Then I got to the second part of the single player demo and the game crashed.


Haha yup







And it crashed? That sucks, hopefully the demo doesn't represent the stability of the full game. If so I think a lot of people are going to be disappointed.

More ME3









More later.


----------



## Reloaded83

I was having fun with it. Yeah it only crashed once over the course of about an hour. Haven't tried it again to see if it's just that part that crashes for me or if it was a random crash. I don't have the latest video drivers for SLI for ME3, and there aren't any video options in the demo it seems. Still, basically 1 560 Ti ran it extremely well.

The game (over-all) looks great. The faces and stuff are amazing. But then, there are so many textures that I notice that look like crap and really take me out of the game. Oh and did you see the fire? Looks super cheesey IMO.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> A compilation of some of my best Skyrim screenshots so far.


Wow! Very nice. If you don't mind me asking, which mods are you using?


----------



## Tardious

Is that BF3 Cotton ? An shooting a guy in the dick, that's just weak


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Wow! Very nice. If you don't mind me asking, which mods are you using?


High Resolution Texture Pack as a base, S.T.E.P v2.0, & the UW-ENB v1.0 Profile in my sig.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I was having fun with it. Yeah it only crashed once over the course of about an hour. Haven't tried it again to see if it's just that part that crashes for me or if it was a random crash. I don't have the latest video drivers for SLI for ME3, and there aren't any video options in the demo it seems. Still, basically 1 560 Ti ran it extremely well.
> The game (over-all) looks great. The faces and stuff are amazing. But then, there are so many textures that I notice that look like crap and really take me out of the game. Oh and did you see the fire? Looks super cheesey IMO.


The game does look great! Much better than ME2, and miles better than ME1, but there are some low res textures. I noticed that Sheperd's armor looked really blurry. Not enough to take me out of the game since I completed 1 and 2 on a console, but still very noticeable. And yeah, the explosions look like low-budget Hollywood effects haha. But I can deal with it.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> The game does look great! Much better than ME2, and miles better than ME3... But I can deal with it.


Huh? ME3 looks better than... ME3?

Yes, I believe I could live with it as well.







I guess I'm becoming more of a PC snob than I knew. And yes, his armor is one of the main complaints I have. Haha. The facial features and shadows and stuff are just STUNNING, and then you see some 2d flames all up in your face and well... Meh. But I have to say that the part where the Reapers first land and are a firin' their lazers is pretty breath-taking. Amazing scale and a great feel to it.

Also, what's with the cut-scenes? Partially like a cg-type, then back to in-game; it feels weird.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Huh? ME3 looks better than... ME3?
> Yes, I believe I could live with it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm becoming more of a PC snob than I knew. And yes, his armor is one of the main complaints I have. Haha. The facial features and shadows and stuff are just STUNNING, and then you see some 2d flames all up in your face and well... Meh. But I have to say that the part where the Reapers first land and are a firin' their lazers is pretty breath-taking. Amazing scale and a great feel to it.
> Also, what's with the cut-scenes? Partially like a cg-type, then back to in-game; it feels weird.










Oops lol, I meant ME2 and ME1 haha. But yeah, I'm getting spoiled when it comes to graphics too haha, but before I start complaining I just look over at my xbox and tell myself it STILL looks much better than that lol. I agree with you on the face stuff. It looks fantastic in that area. If they were to combine this with the L.A. Noire facial expressions, then games would look phenomenal! As for the cut scenes, I kind of like it. One complaint I've always had with games were cut scenes. They used to do CG, then go to black for a moment, then back into gameplay, which was very abrupt and pretty much took the immersion out of it for me. In ME3 I haven't noticed that. Hopefully it stays that way

Moar ME3!!!!












Those are the last ME3 shots I have.


----------



## Section-9

*Alan Wake
(told you not to eat those mushrooms)







*


----------



## Offline

Knights Of The Old Republic.


































Also, i just HAD to post these for the sheer lol factor










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

I wish Bioware would do a HD remastered version of Knights of the Old Republic, then my life would be complete. Such a fantastic game, so worthy of a graphical overhaul.


----------



## Section-9

*Alan Wake*


----------



## icy_cool_quad

*The Darkness II*


----------



## xJavontax

Alan Wake looks gorgeous on PC! I'm buying again soon, can't wait to give the story another go with all the DLC


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Woooooooooooooooooow

How long does that stay on there before it comes off?


----------



## Cotton

I have three keys given to me for the "invite a friend" program on the Tribes Ascend BETA.

If anyone would like to participate in the BETA, please send me a PM.

The first three people interested will get a key.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wish Bioware would do a HD remastered version of Knights of the Old Republic, then my life would be complete. Such a fantastic game, so worthy of a graphical overhaul.


Hah! If only, great game though even today, nothing else has come close to making me feel guilty like KOTOR has, the games got some utterly cruel decisions if your doing a dark side playthrough, lol









Mass Effect 3 Demo:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Hah! If only, great game though even today, nothing else has come close to making me feel guilty like KOTOR has, the games got some utterly cruel decisions if your doing a dark side playthrough, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Effect 3 Demo:


I need to get 2 more monitors


----------



## jellis142

That's so beautiful... if only there were no bezels to get in the way


----------



## Offline

In all honesty that was my biggest concern when i put the setup together but i don't even notice them since the additional two monitors are used for peripheral vision mainly, they kinda become invisible once you start playing unless you sit a long way back.


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*


----------



## philhalo66

*Crysis 2*


----------



## Reloaded83

ME3 demo:






And some Payday: The Heist


----------



## frickfrock999

*DBR- Maxed.
*

Now we're rocking with the best.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *DBR- Maxed.
> *
> Now we're rocking with the best.


which game is this please tell.......
seems interesting


----------



## Cotton

EDIT*

Here is the download link to the demo;
http://www.deepblackreloaded.com/db_demo.zip

Here is the website of the developer;
http://www.biart7.com/index.php


----------



## ghost_z

wow just played..i say not bad at all for a new developer...but imo it takes dead space suit n thrusters concept and some features from other big games..but its good...








now the only cons i think are a bit wobbly gun controls and not good running walking animation...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> wow just played..i say not bad at all for a new developer...but imo it takes dead space suit n thrusters concept and some features from other big games..but its good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the only cons i think are a bit wobbly gun controls and not good running walking animation...


The guns did feel a little off, but it's still a demo.
Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wish Bioware would do a HD remastered version of Knights of the Old Republic, then my life would be complete. Such a fantastic game, so worthy of a graphical overhaul.


Definitely. No tweaks to the game play (they would "stream-line" it), updated visuals + sound, maybe some new side-quests, new items... would be great.


----------



## philhalo66

some BFBC2.


----------



## Offline

FIFA 12


----------



## jellis142

Holy moly... that's a lot of field. Seriously, if you keep posting Eyefinity results, I may have to postpone an upgrade just to get two more monitors -_-


----------



## Lifeshield

Haha never thought about the advantage of seeing the entire field in eyefinity, lol.


----------



## xJavontax

High Res shots of Eyefinity please? I'm seriously considering getting 3 new monitors. How would a 6850 manage 4800x900? I'll even go 4320x900 if the 6850 will handle it well.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 1


----------



## Imprezzion

Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix (MP Test - Multiplayer Demo - still active after about 10 years)

My tags ` Thundah ~ in these games











http://imgur.com/cI5qY




http://imgur.com/Tpyn5


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> High Res shots of Eyefinity please? I'm seriously considering getting 3 new monitors. How would a 6850 manage 4800x900? I'll even go 4320x900 if the 6850 will handle it well.


Not quite sure, but you may fare better results with the 2GB cards than the 1GB ones. I have only had experience with the 5870 series at 2GB of vram.

Here are a couple Metro 2033 pictures



Deep Black preview (cannot wait until march 1st!)


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> High Res shots of Eyefinity please? I'm seriously considering getting 3 new monitors. How would a 6850 manage 4800x900? I'll even go 4320x900 if the 6850 will handle it well.


Not sure in all honesty, it'd most probably struggle at 4800x900 with certain games, not many benchmarks around for those resolutions with a 6850 though so can't say for certain.

Eyefinity is all well and good but it does have it's problems, alot of people don't like the fisheye effect (side monitors being stretched in most games), alot of developers don't bother with it either, although the majority of times hacks are released to get it working properly, and of course when it does, you cannot beat it


----------



## jellis142

Head exploding... too many monitors...

Minecraft + Unbelievable Shaders... I personally like it


----------



## Reloaded83

The eyefinity shots in here make me want to hook up my monitors for some Mass Effect 2.


----------



## xJavontax

*Catacomb Snatch*






Liking it so far, but I don't know what the steam pots do in the game. Thanks Mojang!


----------



## Reloaded83

Mass Effect 2 (5040x1050)
[NOTE] Requires a widescreen fix for it to work, and it still isn't perfect. Works well enough though.


----------



## TFL Replica

Crysis 1 really does look like the sequel to Crysis 2.


----------



## marduk666

Skyrim !









crysis 2









Trine 2









Skyrim !


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix (MP Test - Multiplayer Demo - still active after about 10 years)
> My tags ` Thundah ~ in these games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cI5qY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Tpyn5


woww i didnt know the game was still active i remmember when i played on computer class in school so much fun with other people in the class lol!!


----------



## SgtBigRig

Soon as the firefall NDA is lifted i'll flood this place with screens!


----------



## frickfrock999

*Sonic The Hedgehog.*

I love how the free Sonic games are better than most of the retail new ones.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Crysis 1 really does look like the sequel to Crysis 2.


so true..even gameplay wise i like crysis 1 and its open approach.....


----------



## Offline

NBA 2K12


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Crysis 1 really does look like the sequel to Crysis 2.


Well graphically they did have to dumb it down for console







I'm not sure about it gameplay wise because I haven't played Crysis .


----------



## Cotton

You are missing a hell of a game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> You are missing a hell of a game.


I just noticed a typo there







I meant to say "I haven't played Crysis 2."


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2 maxed out.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Crysis 2 maxed out.


Are you using the DX11 upgrade and high resolution texture pack? Cause with those settings maxed (tessellation and such), it can bring a system down pretty quick.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Are you using the DX11 upgrade and high resolution texture pack? Cause with those settings maxed (tessellation and such), it can bring a system down pretty quick.


lol considering my 4870 is only DX 10.1 that's a no, but i wish it was DX 11


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Duke Nukem Forever* -







*Mafia 2* -







*Need for Speed Shift* -



*The Elder Scrolls : Skyrim* -







And I've posted this screen before I think, but it's one of my favs,

*Mass Effect 2* -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## utterfabrication

Alan Wake

Half Life 2 Cinematic Mod 11


----------



## jellis142

I believe, if the sig is correct, he's running in DX10, which makes it pretty playable on a 4870









My HL2 doesn't look like that







I think I installed the Cinematic mod wrong... lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

CM11 looks gorgeous, is it finished now?


----------



## utterfabrication

Yep, but the author still hasn't made an hd version of Alyx true to her original design yet.


----------



## LuminatX

*ME3 Demo*, this is as far as I've ever made it on gold.


*NFS: Shift* I got it all maxed out, but I swear mine doesn't look as good as some of the screenshots I see on here, am I missing out on some mods?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> *NFS: Shift* I got it all maxed out, but I swear mine doesn't look as good as some of the screenshots I see on here, am I missing out on some mods?


You're definitely missing out on some mods. Remind me later and I'll PM you the list of mods I am using, as well as how to use them.


----------



## frickfrock999

*AW: Maxed.*

My new favorite chill out sim. Makes me wish it was summer again.


----------



## Offline

^What game is that btw?

Some Rage screens, great looking game...as long as you don't look too close


----------



## Cotton

Syndicate;


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> ^What game is that btw?


http://ranmantaru.com/games/#AW

It's in it's demo state right now.


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R. 2 Project Origin


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> http://ranmantaru.com/games/#AW
> It's in it's demo state right now.


Ta


----------



## von rottes

Just got GTA IV last night since I didn't want that 50% off rockstar Coupon to go to waste.


*don't mind the horrible AA. I've got most the settings pretty low*

So far I like it better then III, Vice city and San Andreas...Only thing I miss is the car customization in san andreas


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3


----------



## Cotton




----------



## Xealot

*Rage:*



















*Rayman: Origins Demo:*



















*Mass Effect 3 Demo:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Section-9

*Battlefield 3 + FXAA Injector*


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R 1


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> F.E.A.R 1


one of the best fps'es i have ever played...
i seriously miss the love devs showed a while back while making a game

see fear 1's story in simple words awesome,it even has an emotional touch in our player being the son of alma and has one of the best gameplay in shooter's history finally not to mention it was the crysis of its time(graphically) so we said back in the days *"but can it run fear ?"*


----------



## Toology

Heres a few









Crysis with a crap load of mods







Doom 3 with a ton of mods


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> one of the best fps'es i have ever played...
> i seriously miss the love devs showed a while back while making a game
> see fear 1's story in simple words awesome,it even has an emotional touch in our player being the son of alma and has one of the best gameplay in shooter's history finally not to mention it was the crysis of its time(graphically) so we said back in the days *"but can it run fear ?"*


i remember when it came out i had a celeron 128MB and an onboard chip i would have sold my soul to the devil to play that game lol. i agree it has a better story than 99% of games out these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis with a crap load of mods
> SNIP*
> Doom 3 with a ton of mods










doom 3 looks amazing! what mods you got?


----------



## Toology

Check my sig







, here's a few more for you.


----------



## frickfrock999

*BT: MAXED.*

Whoever said Western FPS games were dead needs a swift kick to the teeth.
Or a healthy dose of my fiery buckshot.


----------



## andrews2547

^
Looks like TF2 except the graphics aren't quite as good







But what do I know







I have only played TF2 for 10 mins


----------



## Section-9

*BF3 + FXAA Injector*


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> *BF3 + FXAA Injector*
> ]


Wow!







mine doesn't look like that with the injector,If it's not too much to ask, could you please post your fxaa settings?


----------



## Section-9

*BF3 + FXAA Injector*








































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dav2693*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine doesn't look like that with the injector,If it's not too much to ask, could you please post your fxaa settings?


http://www.enterbf3.com/topic/6929-fxaa-injectorcolour-enhancer/


----------



## andrews2547

Anyone know what's wrong with my GTA III from Steam?



That car is supposed to be this colour


----------



## Ceadderman

Looks like either you need to turn up your brightness or turn down your shadows.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

I got the brightness set on max and there aren't any options for shadows













It doesn't really affect gameplay, I just think it's annoying that the colours are correct







It only does it in GTA III so it isn't a driver issue or anything like that.

Thanks anyway


----------



## philhalo66

*Half Life 2*







*Left 4 Dead*



*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Hard Reset (Maxed out at 1920x1080) Unfortunate crap Steam jpeg compression... I always forget to use a better screenshot capturing software. It should also be noted that this game is gorgeous when in motion.


----------



## dmasteR

Typical game.


----------



## Xealot

*Skyrim:*




























*Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine:*


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> *BF3 + FXAA Injector*
> http://www.enterbf3.com/topic/6929-fxaa-injectorcolour-enhancer/


Thanks man!







+REP


----------



## philhalo66

*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> *Skyrim:*


Are you using any mods for that? Cos that looks bloody marvelous


----------



## frickfrock999

*ATW ALPHA*


----------



## dmasteR

frickfrock99 you play the most interesting games.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*











*Battlefield 3 Co-Op*


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Are you using any mods for that? Cos that looks bloody marvelous


I'm using a fair number of mods but I think the main one responsible for that shot would be "*Enhanced Night Skyrim*".


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R. 3


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Saints Row: The Third*


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim maxed.


----------



## theturbofd

ME3 is sooo addicting


----------



## Toology

Ill post some ME 3 pics here in a little while but here are some skyrim shots with my own custom ENB and FXAA


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim. Man this game is addicting.





Arrow to the knee


----------



## Rangerscott

That would be his ankle. Womp womp.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> That would be his ankle. Womp womp.


eh close enough for a lucky shot i think.


----------



## Cotton

Better than an arrow in the knee.

(couldn't resist)


----------



## InsaneMatt

Some more of *Battlefield 3's Co-op*:


----------



## philhalo66

*SKYRIM*
*lol, You guys think i have enough stuff?*

*1*


*2*


*3*


*and finally my absolute favorite armor*


----------



## G33K




----------



## core unlocker

The Elder Scrolls five- Skyrim


----------



## Offline

Mass Effect 3:


































Some screens from near the end of the game:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cotton

I played both titles thoroughly this weekend. What an amazing game pair!









Scariest Part of number 2:


Back to the screens;
















Lastly, the Peter North room;


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *SKYRIM*
> *and finally my absolute favorite armor*


bro i guess you haven't seen the uberawesome daedric armor thats why you are callng the dwarwen armor the best








btw how many hours in are you in the game and at what main quest ?
i have completed 120 hours and barely touched the main questline...the next mission in line for me to do in main quest is the one in which u have to go to the embassy to retrieve some proof


----------



## frickfrock999

*UM. MAXED.*

I've forgotten how much I loved story centric games.
A nice change of pace.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> bro i guess you haven't seen the uberawesome daedric armor thats why you are callng the dwarwen armor the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw how many hours in are you in the game and at what main quest ?
> i have completed 120 hours and barely touched the main questline...the next mission in line for me to do in main quest is the one in which u have to go to the embassy to retrieve some proof


I didn't have access to the daedric armor at the time i took that screenshot. I have completed the main questline 3 times with 3 different characters. I just started playing 4 days ago and i got about 76 hours give or take half an hour (lol very little sleep time). my current chatacter i cheated so bad its not even funny lol, i gave myself all archery perks, one handed perks, two handed perks, smithing perks, and all blocking perks. Not to mention i gave myself the daedric armor and the daedric sword of inferno and the daedric great sword, and if that wasn't bad enough i gave myself 900,000 gold ahaha.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I didn't have access to the daedric armor at the time i took that screenshot. I have completed the main questline 3 times with 3 different characters. I just started playing 4 days ago and i got about 76 hours give or take half an hour (lol very little sleep time). my current chatacter i cheated so bad its not even funny lol, i gave myself all archery perks, one handed perks, two handed perks, smithing perks, and all blocking perks. Not to mention i gave myself the daedric armor and the daedric sword of inferno and the daedric great sword, and if that wasn't bad enough i gave myself 900,000 gold ahaha.


oops my bad then.
i don't get that much time now, im in my final year of engineering and all those projects and all ain't leaving me much time to play rpg's...but i do play team fortress 2 sometimes daily....
whats ur steam id and do you play tf2 ?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> oops my bad then.
> i don't get that much time now, im in my final year of engineering and all those projects and all ain't leaving me much time to play rpg's...but i do play team fortress 2 sometimes daily....
> whats ur steam id and do you play tf2 ?


its philhalo9987 or philhalo66 i don't remember which. I do have TF2 but my internet is too slow to redownload it (supposed to be 8 down and 1 up but last 3 months its barely above 2 down and 1 up, (oddly enough my upload speed is fine)

*also my current character.*


----------



## ghost_z

^^wow man you call 2 mbps slow....here(i mean india) getting 2mbps+ unlimited data plan within good vfm price range is a bit difficult


----------



## TrueForm

Diablo 3 beta. Got 2 rare weaps on my Barbarian. He owns so much.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^^wow man you call 2 mbps slow....here(i mean india) getting 2mbps+ unlimited data plan within good vfm price range is a bit difficult


considering i am paying 80 bucks a month for 8 meg and barely getting 2 on a good day I'd say i have a right to calll it slow, i might as well go with DSL and get 3Mbps down and 768K up, only problem with that is during the day its unusable because 99% of my town uses DSL and after 9 A.M no matter what your speed package you pay for you be lucky to pull 28K till about 1:30 AM


----------



## jellis142

1.5M D/256K U is the fastest my house can get, so consider yourself lucky


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> 1.5M D/256K U is the fastest my house can get, so consider yourself lucky


0.0 why?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Diablo 3 beta. Got 2 rare weaps on my Barbarian. He owns so much.


Anyone and anything will own in A1 normal.


----------



## xJavontax

*Skyward Sword.*
There's some graphical glitches, but I'm probably not using the latest Dolphin revision, and the Dolphin site keeps 504'ing me so I can't update it now.


----------



## Flack88

Some RO:2, I would higly recomend this game if you like semi-realism based shooting.


----------



## Toology

Heres some more shots

TF2 fun with some friends



Some more skyrim





and some modded quake 4


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Heres some more shots
> TF2 fun with some friends
> 
> Some more skyrim
> 
> 
> and some modded quake 4


please tell me the mods or enhancements you are using for skyrim in the above pics ?


----------



## lurker2501

ss_ghost_03-13-12_17-10-23_(zaton) by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

ss_ghost_03-13-12_13-30-10_(jupiter) by fakehipsterz, on Flickr

ss_ghost_03-11-12_22-48-11_(zaton) by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## Flack88

Snow in Stalker? Nice.

Cant wait for Stalker 2! Although I bet a few quid that the console will kill it off!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flack88*
> 
> Snow in Stalker? Nice.
> Cant wait for Stalker 2! Although I bet a few quid that the console will kill it off!


It's still uncertain when the game comes out if it comes out at all. Better check CryZone: Sector 23 - Stlaker on CryEngine. winning.


----------



## xJavontax

*Skyward Sword.*
Got the latest Dolphin revision and it fixed all of my graphical problems







Running it on my "HDTV" at 1366x768 and it looks great. A lot better than on the Wii itself.


----------



## xJavontax

*Blacklight: Retribution [BETA].*
I love this game! I'm terrible at it (no, GODAWFUL at it) but I love it. I don't know why.


----------



## snoball

Retribution is so much fun. Haven't played it much in the last week though. Been working on vehicles for BF3. Does anybody know how to take screenies of BF3 and have the FXAA color picked up? When I take the pic it only caps default colors?


----------



## trendy

Just having some fun. A few good scores and a screenshot of my gameplay settings. This game runs pretty smooth.


----------



## lurker2501

Call of Pripyat: Sigerous+Dead Winter Mod


ss_ghost_03-13-12_22-26-29_(zaton) by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## philhalo66

just a quick skyrim shot of the night sky mod it looks so good. more incoming later today, hopefully i will have the hi rez texture patch.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> please tell me the mods or enhancements you are using for skyrim in the above pics ?


I use my own custom ENB and FXAA settings. I also use a TON of texture mods, in fact i dont think there is a single original texture at all. Here is some more shots though.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I use my own custom ENB and FXAA settings. I also use a TON of texture mods, in fact i dont think there is a single original texture at all. Here is some more shots though.


can ya link me to ur custom enb and fxaa and pls list out the mods you are using ?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> can ya link me to ur custom enb and fxaa and pls list out the mods you are using ?


i doubt your 460 will have enough vid memory for any texture mods other than the bathesda one, in white run mine hits 1018MB with the bathesda one and i had to turn the shadows down to high or it would hit 1GB and my framerate would drop like a stone.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Crysis 2*
As I recently built a rig capable of DX11, I thought I'd re-visit Crysis 2 with the DX11 patch and High Texture Pack.






Spoiler: Click for more


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> i doubt your 460 will have enough vid memory for any texture mods other than the bathesda one, in white run mine hits 1018MB with the bathesda one and i had to turn the shadows down to high or it would hit 1GB and my framerate would drop like a stone.


ok don't laugh but am still using gud 'ol LG FLATRON CRT which has a max res of 1280x1024...so m cool with vid memory usage


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ok *don't laugh but am still using gud 'ol LG FLATRON CRT* which has a max res of 1280x1024...so m cool with vid memory usage


Why would we laugh







High end CRTs still have better picture quality than most LCD/plasma displays. Unfortunately I never had a high-end CRT







I have used some before though


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ok don't laugh but am still using gud 'ol LG FLATRON CRT which has a max res of 1280x1024...so m cool with vid memory usage


you can't get more hardcore than that. what about mouse and keyboard? old IBM mechanical one? that would be a killer


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ok don't laugh but am still using gud 'ol LG FLATRON CRT which has a max res of 1280x1024...so m cool with vid memory usage


my monitor only does 1440x900 that's only 36 more pixels.


----------



## Toology

Insanematt you should pick up Maldo HD for crysis 2, its a MASSIVE texture upgrade for the game with full tessellation , it makes it look truly stunning, heres some caps


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Mirror's Edge Screenshot i took using Fraps
on Highest Settings running with a GT540M OC to GT550M Speeds ^_^


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> you can't get more hardcore than that. what about mouse and keyboard? old IBM mechanical one? that would be a killer


hmmmy kb and mouse are microsoft simple multimedia ones but i do have ibm mechanical ones that i use sometimes just for kicks


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> my monitor only does 1440x900 that's only 36 more pixels.


then we both should be fine with video memory usage


----------



## frickfrock999

*CB*


----------



## Awsan

was just kicking the run for some fun


----------



## ACHILEE5

Here's a few ss using three screens









AvP




BF3


BFBC2




BioShock2


Crysis




Crysis2


Dear Esther


Dirt3




Deus Ex: Human Revolution


F1_2010




Hard Reset




CoD4 MW


left4dead2


Need for Speed, H/P


Skyrim




TestDrive2


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *SKYRIM*
> *lol, You guys think i have enough stuff?*
> *1*
> 
> *2*
> 
> *3*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*


lol i am a hoarder, when i went to the dwemer ruins i literally grabbed every single thing i could find, even the forks.


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha I too am Hoard3r. I do it in every game I play and IRL.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

You should play this game


















I would get a screenshot of me playing it but I can't







Steam won't open.


----------



## Xealot

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution:*



















*Mass Effect 3:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

*Skyrim*


----------



## Toology

Heres some Deus EX HR shots i took with my ENB profile.


----------



## Sammole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Ill post some ME 3 pics here in a little while but here are some skyrim shots with my own custom ENB and FXAA


You have to tell me where to get these mods, thats looks incredible.


----------



## Sammole

ARMA II Operation Arrowhead
Online Gameplay.


----------



## orangedrink888

*Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands*



*Singularity*


*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*



*Bulletstorm*



*Magic the Gathering*


----------



## Sammole

Just Cause 2, I forgot how awesome it was


----------



## awdrifter

Mass Effect 1


----------



## andrews2547

Live For Speed


----------



## philhalo66

*Skyrim*


----------



## Toology

I just updated my ENB and FXAA for skyrim and the update makes the game feel almost crysis 1 like with mods, anyone wanting it let me know, but be warned it is a very demanding mod.


----------



## Cotton

I just picked it up last night. I have not installed it yet. What can I do to get it looking like that?

Hardware demands are not a problem.


----------



## utterfabrication

Velvet Assassin. . .


----------



## AverageJoe90

So my first contribution, Mass Effect

Click for the original 5760x3240 resolution (56k warning etc







)



'


----------



## philhalo66

*Half-Life 2 Episode 1*


----------



## Savag3

Blacklight: Retribution

My new favorite FPS. It's free to play, and is better than most shooters on the market right now, imo

Oh, plus they have mechs


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^That game actually looks pretty cool. I might have to check it out later.









Anyway, now it's time for me to give you guys some screenies that have been sitting in my pictures folder for way too long:

*Quake III Arena: Defrag (sorry if the pictures are real dark):*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




*Yay for breaking records!!!*













*Yay for breaking more records!!!*

*Here's me watching me doing the rocket jump that changed it all







:*





*RAGE:*


*What a hot girl she is...*









*Serious Sam 3: BFE:*


*How to make your teammate disappear:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




First, say hi to them.










After that, throw a crap-ton of C4 all around them.


Then hit the switch!!!


----------



## luanswan2002

A classic if there ever was one.


----------



## Reloaded83

Ahhh, brings back memories...

dat graphical detail.


----------



## luanswan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Ahhh, brings back memories...
> dat graphical detail.


Max Payne was the best looking game by far at the time! First game to use photographed textures I believe.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *Half-Life 2 Episode 1*


Oh the memories.
HL3 now Valve.
It's been long enough of a wait.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Oh the memories.
> *HL3 now Valve.*
> It's been long enough of a wait.


OMG YES lol

valve says that want their games "more baked before release" so i got a feeling we wont see it till at least 2018 if were lucky


----------



## G33K




----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> A classic if there ever was one.


When the Matrix came out I was thinking; "Aww they ripped off Max Payne" the first time I saw it.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> OMG YES lol
> valve says that want their games "more baked before release" so i got a feeling we wont see it till at least 2018 if were lucky


Yeah apparently HL3 is going to be a special beast considering Portal 2 took all of a few years to develop and turned out to be fantastic.

Pretty sure whenever it comes out I am taking a vacation week, sleeping the whole day before release, unlocking my pre-load from steam and playing it for ~2 days or whenever I finish it, whichever comes first.


----------



## iDeal

First time ever posting in this thread, will get some more interesting shots later. These are my first now that Skyrim is modded/tweaked to my liking. LOD possible in such a large game is amazing.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Yeah apparently HL3 is going to be a special beast considering Portal 2 took all of a few years to develop and turned out to be fantastic.
> Pretty sure whenever it comes out I am taking a vacation week, sleeping the whole day before release, unlocking my pre-load from steam and playing it for ~2 days or whenever I finish it, whichever comes first.


me too.

SKYRIM





well here is the only classic i will ever play. If you beat EP 2 you will understand why i took a Screenshot of the microwave lol.


----------



## luanswan2002

Yep Half Life is the quintessential FPS classic. But now it's time for more Payne.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^It seems as though Max Payne really enjoys his job...perhaps too much.


----------



## mcochran1998




----------



## andrews2547

I really have to find my copy of Max Payne









I miss that game


----------



## philhalo66

*Half-Life 2 with 24X AA*


----------



## G33K

How?

Me gusta.


----------



## LuminatX

BF3 (resized)

lol, tried to spawn into the chopper, instead I spawned on top of it, needless to say I got a nice ride into the sky.

Never seen a hacker like this, he would auto kill everyone on spawn. and look at his name lol.


ACR (my lovely custom RX7)


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> How?
> Me gusta.


not sure if you were talking to me, but if you were this is how i did it.

I forced AA through AMD Vision Engine (pretty much CCC)
I moved the slider all the way to the right and changed the drop down menu to edge detect and that force 24X AA plus I enabled Adaptive AA to clean up the fences. It only works on ATi/AMD cards As far as I know. But my 8800GT has 16xQ AA (no idea what it means but it doesnt look nearly as good)


----------



## G33K

Nice, thanks







I used the Nvidia Control Panel to force stuff like ambient occlusion in COD4 (It works! at half the framerate) and AA in Borderlands, didn't think of that.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Nice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Nvidia Control Panel to force stuff like ambient occlusion in COD4 (It works! at half the framerate) and AA in Borderlands, didn't think of that.










the game looks pretty good for its age when you crank up the AA and AF.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game looks pretty good for its age when you crank up the AA and AF.


I know, and it runs well, too. I beat the game on a beat up old Intel GMA lappy with relatively smooth framerates







Good Guy Valve


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I know, and it runs well, too. I beat the game on a beat up old Intel GMA lappy with relatively smooth framerates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Guy Valve


i was able to pull over 100 FPS almost steady on high without any AA in nova prospect with a GeForce 4 4600 Ti 128MB (stock clocks) Pentium 4 3GHz HT 2GB DDR1 400MHz. I can only hope EP3 or HL3 will run as well on my current setup







lol even my Onboard 3300 get around 75 fps maxed without AA


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Max Payne was the best looking game by far at the time! First game to use photographed textures I believe.


Wouldn't Mortal Kombat Count as the first game or do you mean photographed textures on 3d models ?


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Here's some Screenshots of Half-Life 2 ^_^ REP+ For all the Half-Life Fans








i Get around 100 to 200FPS with AA and AF ON ^_^


----------



## AverageJoe90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> ACR (my lovely custom RX7)


What game is that? ACR? What does that stand for?

Here's some Trine 2.. Gorgeous game


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Trine 2 looks really Graphical ^_^


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> i was able to pull over 100 FPS almost steady on high without any AA in nova prospect with a GeForce 4 4600 Ti 128MB (stock clocks) Pentium 4 3GHz HT 2GB DDR1 400MHz. I can only hope EP3 or HL3 will run as well on my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol even my Onboard 3300 get around 75 fps maxed without AA


I keep Vsync on and have a lappy (sig). I get 60fps maxed without having tried the 24xAA yet, but I can't see it hurting that framerate by much. Everything Valve makes is awesome, I know they won't let us down when they finally get their butts in gear to send out a release date


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I keep Vsync on and have a lappy (sig). I get 60fps maxed without having tried the 24xAA yet, but I can't see it hurting that framerate by much. *Everything Valve makes is awesome, I know they won't let us down when they finally get their butts in gear to send out a release date :wheee*:


i agree i haven't played a valve game yet that i didn't like.


----------



## d4rkr4in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageJoe90*
> 
> What game is that? ACR? What does that stand for?


AutoClubRevolution


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4rkr4in*
> 
> AutoClubRevolution


I just watched a few videos on youtube and do want


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> i agree i haven't played a valve game yet that i didn't like.


I love every VALVe game ^_^
Screenshot of G-MAN from HL2


----------



## G33K

Here's one of GMan from Garry's Mod


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

LOL so Funny ^_^


----------



## Toology

Skyrim with my ENB and FXAA settings


----------



## philhalo66

wow i need a more powerful video card.
SKYRIM


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Skyrim with my ENB and FXAA settings


You never did state what the changes were...

STEP and FXAA? Any help is appreciated.

Quote:


> I just updated my ENB and FXAA for skyrim and the update makes the game feel almost crysis 1 like with mods, anyone wanting it let me know, but be warned it is a very demanding mod.


http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/8730#post_16753791


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim with my ENB and FXAA settings
> 
> 
> 
> You never did state what the changes were...
> STEP and FXAA? Any help is appreciated.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I just updated my ENB and FXAA for skyrim and the update makes the game feel almost crysis 1 like with mods, anyone wanting it let me know, but be warned it is a very demanding mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/8730#post_16753791
Click to expand...

Sorry about that bro, my heads been everywhere lately. I dont use STEP or anything like that. I use texture mods and mods i find on skyrim nexus that i like. My ENB and FXAA has been going through a change lately but i have finally found what i was always looking for in the game.... realistic color and lighting. My settings are 100% custom ( like most are ). Like i stated on another post, most ENB profiles go for a cinematic look ( which is great also ) mine is trying to look natural-realistic. I will be releasing it soon since im finally happy with it. If you have any questions feel free to message me









http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/3720#post_16829412


----------



## philhalo66

Half-Life 2


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Yeahhh Half-Life 2


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Yeahhh Half-Life 2


my only problem is im getting a CPU bottleneck because the game only uses 1 core


----------



## andrews2547

Lock some cores and overclock


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Lock some cores and overclock


can't, BIOS only has the option to unlock not lock plus i call a 520MHz on stock voltage a great OC for a $60 CPU


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> my only problem is im getting a CPU bottleneck because the game only uses 1 core


how can you tell how many cores its using what program.


----------



## Cotton

Core Temp Grapher.

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/addons.html


----------



## Toology

Ok since everyone is on the Half Life 2 kick i decided to replay through the game with my custom ENB and Cinematic Texture mod and SSAO. Im only through the beginning but damn does it look great.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> how can you tell how many cores its using what program.


i got 2 monitors and i use task manager performance tab it maxes core # 0 and uses like 5-10% of the other 3 cores. but my GPU usage rarely breaks 75% even if my framerate drops below 60, But since i turned off the adaptive AA my framerate quadrupled.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Ok since everyone is on the Half Life 2 kick i decided to replay through the game with my custom ENB and Cinematic Texture mod and SSAO. Im only through the beginning but damn does it look great.


Toology, those shots look great. I've been following your work on Doom, Skyrim and now HL2. Great stuff.

Does this mod/ENB work with LFD2?


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

That mod looks NICE ^_^ @Philhalo66 i should check to see if mine use's both cores


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> That mod looks NICE ^_^ @Philhalo66 i should check to see if mine use's both cores


it doesnt matter your cpu kicks mine in the backside every day of the week in single threaded apps. pretty much any Intel CPU blows mine away. But i will say one thing i love about my CPU i have never seen it past 30C in the 2 years i have had it.

anyway here some more Half-Life 2


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Toology, those shots look great. I've been following your work on Doom, Skyrim and now HL2. Great stuff.
> Does this mod/ENB work with LFD2?


Yes it does, it needs to be tweaked depending on which L4D you play, it makes a serious visual improvement. I try to go for a natural look with all my games, if you want send me a message and i can try to walk you through it.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yes it does, it needs to be tweaked depending on which L4D you play, it makes a serious visual improvement. I try to go for a natural look with all my games, if you want send me a message and i can try to walk you through it.


If you could mate, that would be appreciated. I'm getting back into LFD2









The visual fidelity in those shots of yours, you wouldn't think the engine was so dated...still looks great.


----------



## nathris

This dropped last night:

















(for those that don't play TF2 this crate is worth 15-18 keys (which is about $40 in the Mann Co Store)


----------



## philhalo66

*Half-Life 2*


----------



## RangerCarlos

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*
Custom ENB settings for it















(P.s. I suck a taking screens -.-)


----------



## Sammole

This is what im currently playing through again. Star Wars Jedi Outcast. Awesome light saber action.


----------



## Ghooble

Love this game's aesthetics. Easily my top 5 in terms of looks (If only when I had taken these my system could have handled more AA)
Also considering shopping out the little aiming dot because it irritates me lol


----------



## luanswan2002

^^ Some of the best lighting I've seen!

Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne I must say for a 2003 game this game is absolutely gorgeous! Shame we don't get many games using this level of texture detail anymore.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Love this game's aesthetics. Easily my top 5 in terms of looks (If only when I had taken these my system could have handled more AA)
> Also considering shopping out the little aiming dot because it irritates me lol


You can turn off the aiming dot in game settings ^_^















Images look Great Mirror's Edge is one of the best games ever it needs a sequel ^_^ Parkour is the best >_<


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> This is what im currently playing through again. Star Wars Jedi Outcast. Awesome light saber action.


That games is freaking amazing! I might have to reinstall it...


----------



## philhalo66

*Half-Life 2*






*Skyrim*


*Unreal Tournament 3*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Deus Ex : Human Revolution* -















***Couple of the screenshots were using an ENB config, but I eventually ditched it due to the shadows it created that looked terrible when viewed up close.

*Rayman Origins Demo* -









*Rage* -





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Newbie2009

Any ridge racer screens yet?


----------



## TheHunter




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Some more *Rage* -















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iDeal

From a distance, RAGE is a beautiful game. However, when playing it and within 10ft of a texture...


----------



## xJavontax

Is it me, or do the Max Payne games still look pretty good?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Some Screenshots from Halo Custom Edition ^_^ its a Halo CE Mod called CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation
it looks very close to Halo Anniversary








Try it for Your Self's ^_^CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation HALO CE MOD


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Some Screenshots from Halo Custom Edition ^_^ its a Halo CE Mod called CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation
> it looks very close to Halo Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it for Your Self's ^_^CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation HALO CE MOD
> *SNIP**


now if only halo 2 was ported properly like HALO CE we would be seeing halo 3 like graphics, I'll have to dig up my HALO CE and give that mod a try it looks sweet.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> now if only halo 2 was ported properly like HALO CE we would be seeing halo 3 like graphics, I'll have to dig up my HALO CE and give that mod a try it looks sweet.


Yeah thats true also when you play the mod its mind blowing i didn't expect the Halo CE Engine to do this ^_^ i hope they make the full game like this.








Make sure you get the YELO Open Sauce Version it has the best details ^_^ and makes the game better.


----------



## RangerCarlos

And Ofcourse Some More Skyrim Shots








Let Me Hear Your Opinions On This Custom ENB Settings

















Any Feed Back Is Appreciated


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> From a distance, RAGE is a beautiful game. However, when playing it and within 10ft of a texture...


It's not so bad after some tweaks. The environments are huge, so they had to compromise somewhere I think. The biggest disappointment was that even this long after release, I am still seeing some minor texture streaming pop-in. Overall though, I am loving this game.


----------



## Carniflex

EVE Online @5400x1920


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

@RangerCarlos Dude that looks awesome i know i haven't played Skyrim yet but that looks Epic ^_^








ps @Aaron_Henderson who is that in your avatar.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It's not so bad after some tweaks. The environments are huge, so they had to compromise somewhere I think. The biggest disappointment was that even this long after release, I am still seeing some minor texture streaming pop-in. Overall though, I am loving this game.


I agree with you on the streaming pop-in stuff - that was the only thing that turned me off - but otherwise I think the game is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## headcracker

*TESV*


*TW2*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Yeah thats true also when you play the mod its mind blowing i didn't expect the Halo CE Engine to do this ^_^ i hope they make the full game like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you get the YELO Open Sauce Version it has the best details ^_^ and makes the game better.


i never thought I'd say this my 4870 struggles to run this, it dips to 12 fps in intense fighting lol but looks pretty good.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> i never thought I'd say this my 4870 struggles to run this, it dips to 12 fps in intense fighting lol but looks pretty good.


you can disable some things to make it have more FPS in game just press ESC then you should see a CMT settings from there just turn some things down or off ^_^
i get about 40 FPS to 80 Fps On my GT540M with everything on and high settings.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> you can disable some things to make it have more FPS in game just press ESC then you should see a CMT settings from there just turn some things down or off ^_^
> i get about 40 FPS to 80 Fps On my GT540M with everything on and high settings.


still barely pulling 23 fps in some places how can my card be slower than a laptop card? gotta be the 12.3's causing issues


----------



## TheHunter

milking cash cow Cod8 mw3 has its moments









+Forced Ambient Occlusion - quality


----------



## snoball

Why does that game always look so good in pics, then when I play it it's trash.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Some Screenshots from Halo Custom Edition ^_^ its a Halo CE Mod called CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation
> it looks very close to Halo Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it for Your Self's ^_^CMT Spv3 - The Truth and Reconciliation HALO CE MOD


Holy crap! That looks fantastic! I'm downloading that *NOW.*

We need to get a huge Halo CE game going. Maybe I should start up a server...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> milking cash cow Cod8 mw3 has its moments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Forced Ambient Occlusion - quality


Man I love that campaign. I personally loved the ending as well.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Why does that game always look so good in pics, then when I play it it's trash.


Are you running it on Native? I don't own the PC version, but if I remember correctly, under the visual settings if you set the textures to 'Native' it makes it look much much better.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Holy crap! That looks fantastic! I'm downloading that *NOW.*
> We need to get a huge Halo CE game going. Maybe I should start up a server...
> Man I love that campaign. I personally loved the ending as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running it on Native? I don't own the PC version, but if I remember correctly, under the visual settings if you set the textures to 'Native' it makes it look much much better.


Yep its a really cool mod i hope they make some multiplayer maps look like it ^_^

@Philhalo66 yeah i know i was quite shocked when you said your card couldn't run it ?


----------



## jellis142

My 4850 can run Skyrim like a champ...


----------



## AverageJoe90

Something interesting I found in Alan Wake while in freecam mode... Diver's Isle, the island where Bird Leg Cabin is located, which is where you originally are supposed to be staying on in the game, is actually shaped like a clawed foot (or perhaps a bird's foot to coincide with the name of the cabin)

Check it out



Wonder how many people besides the devs know about this...

Later on I'll post some more screenies I've taken in this game.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageJoe90*
> 
> Something interesting I found in Alan Wake while in freecam mode... Diver's Isle, the island where Bird Leg Cabin is located, which is where you originally are supposed to be staying on in the game, is actually shaped like a clawed foot (or perhaps a bird's foot to coincide with the name of the cabin)
> Check it out
> 
> Wonder how many people besides the devs know about this...
> Later on I'll post some more screenies I've taken in this game.


That's so awesome i never knew that i love Alan Wake such a great Game ^_^


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

More *Rage* -


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

@Aaron_Henderson sorry to ask but who is the dude in your avatar he looks like Diplo its a bit hard to tell as the picture is small.
also Nice Screenshots RAGE looks like a great game ^_^


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> @Aaron_Henderson sorry to ask but who is the dude in your avatar he looks like Diplo its a bit hard to tell as the picture is small.


Oh, sorry, I meant to answer you before, just forgot. That's me in my avatar actually, even though I was 24 years old in that pic and don't look like it. I was going to ask who Diplo was, but I looked it up. That's actually the second time someone said a pic of me looks like some DJ.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Oh, sorry, I meant to answer you before, just forgot. That's me in my avatar actually, even though I was 24 years old in that pic and don't look like it. I was going to ask who Diplo was, but I looked it up. That's actually the second time someone said a pic of me looks like some DJ.


That's ok but yeah in that pic you do look like Diplo but thats ok as he is a very Cool DJ i guess you just have that DJ Look ^_^.


----------



## AverageJoe90

More from Alan Wake after the release of the Freecam feature







Maxed w/ 8xAA @ 1920x1080


----------



## snoball

Game is beautiful.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Alan Wake...I really have to remember to pick that up next time I am out game shopping, looks spectacular.


----------



## Xealot

Yeah Alan Wake looks great! Makes me wish I hadn't already played it on the 360.

*Capsized:*



















*Mafia 2:*



















*R.U.S.E.:*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> Yeah Alan Wake looks great! Makes me wish I hadn't already played it on the 360.
> *Capsized:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go Capsized!!! I haven't played it in a while myself, but the times I have it's actually been with someone else, and it was a lot of fun too.


----------



## Sammole

I was inspired by Averagejoe90's Alan Wake Easter egg, so here is something I found whilst playing Batman Arkham Asylum, this is my first play through and am loving it. better late then never right.



Look a bit closer


----------



## TheRockMonsi

That's only half the easter egg, too.









Hope you're enjoying that game - I certainly did! Rocksteady really has something special going with the whole Batman Arkham series!!!


----------



## TheHunter

BlackLight Retribution


----------



## Newbie2009

What racing game is the last few shots?


----------



## Offline

Ridge Racer Unbounded...i'm sure.


----------



## Newbie2009

Is it a good game? Have been waiting for some feedback for the PC version.


----------



## TheHunter

Yeah its Ridge Racer, btw i used negative LOD (-1.250) to sharpen the distance otherwise its a little blurry, also there is no aa option or maybe its hardcoded FXAA - it looks a little anti aliased..

Its arcade type mostly pedal to the metal, with over the top sliding - kinda like outrun 2005 (coast to coast). But you will have to get use to this handbrake sliding, because its the only thing that gets extra boost really quick and this boost is a 1 time thing( can crash objects, frag opponents, faster speed), until you refill again with sliding, jumping..

It didnt play much only 5 levels in 3 cities and so far its good, there is a lot destructible stuff (brick walls, bridge pillars, road blocks,..) also opponents are really challenging







lol if you crash a lot you will have a hard time. And again when you slide the car it slides like crazy, so better watch that


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Cool Screenshots guys ^_^


----------



## philhalo66

*Halo 2*







*Unreal Tournament 3*






*
Doom 3*


----------



## Toology

*Oblivion modded with ENB and textures*







*Doom 3 modded like mad but not the best shots, check my sig for my tutorial*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> *Oblivion modded with ENB and textures*
> SNIP*]


dang if only my 4870 could handle those doom 3 mods.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *Halo 2*


I always thought Cortana was really hot.









And about handling those Doom 3 mods, my system can't handle them either, unfortunately.


----------



## snoball

DooM 3 looks absolutely EPIC.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> DooM 3 looks absolutely EPIC.


Yes it does, BEYOND epic.

Heres more Oblivion


----------



## Empr1ze

DANG!! What graphic card would you recommend to run the Oblivion and Doom 3 with mods on 1920x1080 res?

edit: My "games with scenery" topic is now obsolete... this thread is amazing, I should have discovered this thread long time ago.


----------



## Ghooble

Man Phil you take A LOT of screenshots O.O


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> DANG!! What graphic card would you recommend to run the Oblivion and Doom 3 with mods on 1920x1080 res?
> edit: My "games with scenery" topic is now obsolete... this thread is amazing, I should have discovered this thread long time ago.


Thats why i love my 580 lightnings







Im going to hold out till MSI launches there GK-110 lightning edition before moving on.

Heres a few more Doom 3, HBAO on Doom 3 is a serious jump over SSAO unlike what i found in BF3


----------



## TheRockMonsi

^Toology, how are your frame rates on Doom 3 with all the mods? After trying it myself a while back I figured I was getting such low frame rates because of my CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Man Phil you take A LOT of screenshots O.O


Ain't no shame in that!!!


----------



## Toology

I get perfect 60 frames per second with vsync. My GPU usage is around 35% to 40% tops but i only play in 1080p.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, sounds like it's just my CPU sucking it up, and I doubt I'll be getting a new one anytime soon.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Yeah, sounds like it's just my CPU sucking it up, and I doubt I'll be getting a new one anytime soon.


Whats it overclocked too? thats still a pretty sick CPU and your GPU is awesome.

*Crysis modded like mad*





*Quake 4 with same mods as Doom 3 ( its not as good since doom 3 had way more polish )*







*More HL2 with mods and ENB*





Skyrim with my ENB and FXAA


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> I always thought Cortana was really hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about handling those Doom 3 mods, my system can't handle them either, unfortunately.


lol i never really payed much attention to cortana, man those mods must be very poorly optimized.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Man Phil you take A LOT of screenshots O.O


lol not really i seen people post 25 or more in a single post

i managed to get 1 alan wake screenshot before it crashed







stupid game crashes more than skyrim does


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Whats it overclocked too? thats still a pretty sick CPU and your GPU is awesome.


It's OC'ed to 3.9GHz, but when I tried out the mods it was at 3.75GHz. I doubt I'll get any extra performance, but maybe if I try a particular .cfg then things might work out; maybe I was messing around too much with the commands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *lol not really i seen people post 25 or more in a single post*


I am definitely guilty of that.









Thankfully I haven't been posting much for a while. When I was posting, I was regularly posting 38 screenie posts every 24-48 hours.


----------



## philhalo66

*Alan Wake* I like this game so far only problem is my 4870 cant max it lol


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto IV* -


----------



## Kaja

*TES V: Skyrim* - Ultra settings at 6144x1152 with ENB Hollywood Next Generation (by TheRadikal of skyrim nexus) medium SMAA and ugridstoload=7


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaja*
> 
> *TES V: Skyrim* - Ultra settings at 6144x1152 with ENB Hollywood Next Generation (by TheRadikal of skyrim nexus) medium SMAA and ugridstoload=7


WOW nice screenshot very Great RES imagine printing that into a Poster.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Haha that 2nd shot of Metro 2033 is just like real life when people try to take a photo people always try to photobomb LOL also he looks Drunk.








nice screenshots.


----------



## philhalo66

Alan Wake before i gave up lol this game is really hard because the camera angles suck


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Alan Wake before i gave up lol this game is really hard because the camera angles suck


LOL you will have to get use to the cameras ^_^


----------



## ghost_z

i agree with philhalo66 completely..camera angles spin my head ...


----------



## Toology

A few more oblivion shots


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> *Crysis Warhead:*
> This mine/underground facility is possibly my favorite map from the game. The atmosphere reminds me of F.E.A.R.
> [/IMG]


I loved F.E.A.R., such a great game.

A few more Doom 3 shots


----------



## Toology

Some more Crysis shots, man that mission with the ice sphere is incredible and fun


----------



## utterfabrication

Oni... Love the combat in this game.


----------



## Empr1ze

RAGE has some of the coolest environmental art and just art in general, such as this city:


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> RAGE has some of the coolest environmental art and just art in general, such as this city:


how does RAGE compare to Bulletstorm? I actually really enjoyed bulletstorm


----------



## ghost_z

imo bulletstorm is much better than rage...but rage is kinda open world....so it all depends on u what u like...
although rage has some badass guns and different ammo types to blast enemies off to oblivion....


----------



## Blameless

Valkyrie Profile 2 on PCSX2 with 5x native internal texture resolution, and mrhaandi's SMAA injector:


----------



## AverageJoe90

Who else wants to see this game?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> RAGE has some of the coolest environmental art and just art in general, such as this city:


Kind of looks like the Walled city of Kowloon


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> imo bulletstorm is much better than rage...but rage is kinda open world....so it all depends on u what u like...
> although rage has some badass guns and different ammo types to blast enemies off to oblivion....


Rage is pretty enjoyable, but yeah, Bulletstorm is on another level, that game is bat**** crazy, not to mention it looks beautiful, beautiful and bat**** crazy, what more could you want?









Couple of Xenoblade Chronicles screens running on Dolphin.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

That 2nd Shot looks Beautiful ^_^.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> A few more oblivion shots
> ]


Loving the oblivion shots. I imagine they're fairly system hungry? Would love to go through Oblivion again with a few graphical mods. Can you recommend anything that isn't too system hungry? Running an e6600 @ 3.2, 4G Ram, 5870. Yes, I know it's time to upgrade lol. The plan is in motion!!


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Loving the oblivion shots. I imagine they're fairly system hungry? Would love to go through Oblivion again with a few graphical mods. Can you recommend anything that isn't too system hungry? Running an e6600 @ 3.2, 4G Ram, 5870. Yes, I know it's time to upgrade lol. The plan is in motion!!


Sure my friend, im using oblivion graphics extender and ENB with Qarls high resolution textures and natural environment. The effects that takes the most power are Bokeh DOF and HBAO ( a very advanced version of SSAO ) and especially ENB. All the other effects are very easy to process and have little impact on the GPU usage. Trust me, when you see oblivion with Godrays, HDR, Natural environments and color effect, you will be very happy. Here are the links, try to use OBMM if your not familiar with modding the gamebryo engine, i haven't tried it but i heard it works great.

http://tes.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=30054

http://tes.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2536

http://tes.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=18498

Heres a few more shots


----------



## philhalo66

Alan Wake



Halo 2




Dirt 3










Bioshock




Lost Planet Colonies


----------



## headcracker

BF3

I was really impressed with my landing, hardly any damage to my F35


----------



## Empr1ze

Some Deus Ex HR pics (on ultra with 90 FoV)








1st level... hmm wonder what's on the top of the city? Let's check out the next image..








Beautiful


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Wow Deus EX HR Looks awesome so if i were to play this before the other Deus Ex's would it be find as this is a prequel ^_^


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Deus Ex: Human Revolution was one of my favorite games of 2011... and with the eye options turned up it can be a very pretty game too. Some of the scenery and special effects are very well done. I like the super clean textures they use, works great for a futuristic game.


----------



## Empr1ze

FEAR 3 (on ultra)


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> FEAR 3 (on ultra)


One Word CREEPY. Great Screenshot ^_^


----------



## Toology

Mass Effect 1 with my Skyrim ENB profile, FXAA, SSAO and high res texture pack i have been working on.


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> how does RAGE compare to Bulletstorm? I actually really enjoyed bulletstorm


Both are great FPS, but to me RAGE wins despite some repetitive quests at the beginning. I also don't care about the textures, they are good enough for me. I played as an engineer class in RAGE, so I had multiple stuff to do: make hostile robots that'll help me and follow me around, employ turrets at a strategic location, make RC with bombs on them and surprise enemies (so fun), and then while the robots and turrets are busy, I'll snipe enemies from a distance. However, if you only play solo and just shoot, then I'd give Bulletstorm a higher praise. If you do get RAGE, make sure to play as the engineer class.


----------



## headcracker

TW2


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Metal Arms Glitch in The System Running in PCSX2 0.9.8 with 6x Native ^_^
Metal Arms Glitch in The System is one of the Best Games ever made i wish it will get a sequel.


----------



## Toology

More Mass Effect 1 pimped out.


----------



## frickfrock999

MS3D

The original was pretty darn good but I love the remake.







:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto IV* -





*Rage* -


----------



## AverageJoe90

*Mass Effect 2* - Maxed w/ High Res Texture Pack + 8xCSAA @ 1920x1080


----------



## Section-9

*STALKER SOUP v1.0.9.7*


----------



## BBB89

Bulletstorm.


----------



## xJavontax

Spoiler: Quote: AverageJoe90



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageJoe90*
> 
> *Mass Effect 2* - Maxed w/ High Res Texture Pack + 8xCSAA @ 1920x1080





Nice! Mind sharing your rig's specs?


Spoiler: Quote: BBB89



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBB89*
> 
> Bulletstorm.





That game is flat out gorgeous.


Spoiler: Quote: Toology



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> More Mass Effect 1 pimped out.





Awesome shots! Could you share your ENB profile used for ME1/Skyrim?


----------



## Adana_Bandit

Mount And Blade F&S





Il2:1946





Arna 2:CO


----------



## utterfabrication

Shadow of the Colossus

Metro 2033


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Nice Screenshots Shadow of the Colossus Looks Awesome ^_^.


----------



## Empr1ze

Would've been 100000x more awesome if Bulletstorm's gameplay reflected that of Crysis -- free-roam gameplay.


----------



## AverageJoe90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Nice! Mind sharing your rig's specs?


Nothing amazing; Intel Q8200, GTX560Ti, 4GB RAM, Windows 7 x64

Still doing me well today, there's very little I can't max







Not that I wouldn't mind an upgrade if I had some extra cash. However, most of those shots were achieved through a freecamera command to find the best place to take the shot for screenshotty goodness, the game doesn't look so good in general.


----------



## Toology

A few more shots of my ENB and FXAA for skyrim


----------



## ghost_z

^^you always keep posting awesome stuff...but whenever asked for link to those enb you are using u never give those...if i count this is my 3rd or 4rth time asking you to pls give any link to the custom enb you are using


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^^you always keep posting awesome stuff...but whenever asked for link to those enb you are using u never give those...if i count this is my 3rd or 4rth time asking you to pls give any link to the custom enb you are using


Doesn't look likes it's been updated in a while so I'm not sure if he's using the same one, but it's been on the nexus since January.


----------



## grunion

Dude on the catwalk has IBS


----------



## philhalo66

*Crysis*


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^^you always keep posting awesome stuff...but whenever asked for link to those enb you are using u never give those...if i count this is my 3rd or 4rth time asking you to pls give any link to the custom enb you are using


lol i apologize for that. This is not the version on skyrimnexus, that is old and my first attempt. The reason it has been taking so long is because version 102 of ENB ( the version everyone uses ) is just too low performance and really makes you have to choose between ENB or textures and ugrids even on my system. With version 108 + skyrim 1.5 and the new nvidia drivers, my GPU usage went from 75%-80% all the way down to 35%-45% AND i can crank my ugrids up to 11. The only real effect missing is DOF, but to be honest i never used it as it got in the way alot and was only good for screenshots. If you private message me your email ill send you a copy and you can give me feedback on it.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Nice Crysis Screenshots Philhalo66 ^_^


----------



## Section-9

*Tribes: Ascend*


----------



## ghost_z

^^wow am downloadin it already


----------



## Empr1ze

RAGE


----------



## Toology

Great, you guys got me in the mood for RAGE. Great shots philhalo66, crysis is still stunning as always.

Rage







Crysis


----------



## Xealot

*Diablo III Beta:*




























*Resident Evil 5:*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto IV* -











*Rage* -


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *Crysis*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Crysis!


What's that overlay thing that tells you the hardware temps, usages and how many FPS you are getting? I want it


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What's that overlay thing that tells you the hardware temps, usages and how many FPS you are getting? I want it


MSI Afterburner using RASTER 3D mode.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> MSI Afterburner using RASTER 3D mode.


Thanks


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Thanks


make sure you get the beta 14 and then you can change the names.


----------



## AverageJoe90

Mass Effect 3 - Maxed w/ FXAA


----------



## philhalo66

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*






*Crysis maxed out*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> *Battlefield Bad Company 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crysis maxed out*


Still love looking at those pics of crysis.


----------



## ghost_z

philhalo why is ur crysis pics having that yellowish brownish tint ?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> philhalo why is ur crysis pics having that yellowish brownish tint ?


its the mod I'm using it changes the time of day. its XConfig 1.30


----------



## ghost_z

oh ok i thought theres something wrong with ur gfx settings or game








i mostly like to use early morning like 9 am TOD


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> oh ok i thought theres something wrong with ur gfx settings or game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mostly like to use early morning like 9 am TOD


ahaha nope its all good.
i never even looked for any other mods i downloaded that in 2008 and been using it ever since but in the snow levels it makes the snow orange like my above screenshots ahaha.

in a little while I'll reinstall the game and see how it looks without the mod.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto IV* -


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you get the beta 14 and then you can change the names.
Click to expand...

There's actually a beta 15 out now.


----------



## Section-9

*STALKER SOUP*


----------



## Toology

The Witcher 2 : Enhanced Edition


----------



## Toology

More of the Witcher 2 EE


----------



## philhalo66

4 more of crysis with the mod set to extreme


----------



## QSS-5

crysis


----------



## Toology

More of the Witcher 2 EE, damn this game is awesome. This is my fifth play through and its just as fun as the first


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> More of the Witcher 2 EE, damn this game is awesome. This is my fifth play through and its just as fun as the first


Nice shots. One of the best games I've played, in my opinion. Can't wait to do another play-through, this time on EE.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto IV* -


What mods you using? That is probably the best looking gta I have seen so far.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What mods you using? That is probably the best looking gta I have seen so far.


If I remember correctly, I am using IcEnhancer ENB (tweaked to my liking), some vehicle pack I can't remember the name of that replaces about 70 vehicles or so, DKT's road texture, bits and pieces of Realizm IV, and I'm not sure what else to be honest. Those take care of most of what is done though. The game certainly doesn't look that good all the time though, even with the mods, and those screens are cherry-picked. I could take some awful screens as well, but overall, it still looks a million times better than the stock GTA IV.


----------



## QSS-5

CRYSIS


----------



## BritishBob

Ok, I am getting Rage. One way or another.


----------



## QSS-5

CRYSIS

with some mods
Extreme_Immersive_Mod
zz_XzeroShaders--- for the lens HDR and advanced depth of field with bokeh effect
natural.mod.2.0.2
some HD textures

amazing game with EIM , so under rated


----------



## jellis142

Crysis is really getting some attention


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Crysis is really getting some attention


Probably because it's a good game







I thought it was going to be a typical FPS but it's not. Not only are the graphics amazing for a 5 year old game, (and even now with the right texture pack) the story is pretty good as well. + people can run it now







sort of


----------



## Fusion Racing

Sniper Elite V2



















Quality demo, tempted to buy the full game, its good fun. Cant think of many other games that you can snipe grenades on an enemy and kill them.


----------



## Cotton




----------



## Toology

Nothing like Crysis in 3D with mods. I swear this game came out in 2007 and it still cant be beat.


----------



## andrews2547

Live For Speed











That's where I was drifting in a faster car











Best license plate to have when you take the lead









(ctrl+click to see them at 1920x1080)


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Nothing like Crysis in 3D with mods. I swear this game came out in 2007 and it still cant be beat.










what mods?


----------



## QSS-5

crysis


----------



## TwiggLe

Couple shots of "Tera" during different phases of the beta's.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> crysis


What mods? nice.


----------



## andrews2547

AC: Brotherhood


----------



## Sammole

The Lord of the Rings Online - you dont hear about this MMO much, but it is amazing!


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV


----------



## Cotton




----------



## xJavontax

^^ Game name?


----------



## ghost_z

^^sniper elite v2


----------



## DraXxus1549

I played the demo for the Xbox it is so freaking cool, I can't wait to try it for PC.


----------



## Cotton

Definitely feels like a must-buy. Rebellion has also stated its respect for PC platforms and they want to do another sequel. I am pre-ordering it, not only for the chance to pop Hitler but for the fact that it is very tactical.

Oh, and FXAA injection works on the demo.

So the main game should support FXAA easily.


----------



## Kaja

*Half-Life 2* - Max settings at 6144x1152 with FakeFactory's Cinematic Mod v11.05. Looking damn good for a 2004 game.


----------



## xJavontax

L.A. Noire







I still cannot get over the excellent facial animations. They're simply amazing. And the foot chases are also pretty fun in this game. I sure hope GTA 5 uses this engine, performance would skyrocket.


----------



## QSS-5

CRYSIS


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> CRYSIS


You should try modifying the color palate on xzeros shader to more of a white/grey tone, i always found the original way to blue and purplish. Good shots though


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Kaja

*Tera Beta* - Max settings at 6144x1152


----------



## TheBenson

Xenoblade Chronicles w/ Texture mod


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles w/ Texture mod
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-


What texture mod is that? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## TheBenson

Edit: Nevermind, found it

http://forums.dolphin-emulator.com/showthread.php?tid=22102


----------



## Xealot

*Mass Effect 3:*



















*Sins of a Solar Empire (SoA 2 Mod):*



















*Sniper Elite V2 Demo:*


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaja*
> 
> *Tera Beta* - Max settings at 6144x1152
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Tried to fullscreen one of those shots and my 1920x1080 monitor blew a major artery, squealed, and fell over dead. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Cotton

Its an alternating kill cam with the game. Sometimes it shows you the internal damage the bullet does as it passes through the body, as shown.

My favorite shots are liver shots, because there is no way he will survive and its not as quick as a head shot.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Rage* -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


MUST. GET. RAGE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love that mission
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found it
> http://forums.dolphin-emulator.com/showthread.php?tid=22102


Thanks, +Rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Its an alternating kill cam with the game. Sometimes it shows you the internal damage the bullet does as it passes through the body, as shown.
> My favorite shots are liver shots, because there is no way he will survive and its not as quick as a head shot.


How sinister of you.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Its an alternating kill cam with the game. Sometimes it shows you the internal damage the bullet does as it passes through the body, as shown.
> My favorite shots are liver shots, because there is no way he will survive and its not as quick as a head shot.


Worth getting?


----------



## Cotton

It is if you like playing a tactical sniper. I like playing it on hard because you really need to plan the scenario before you shoot. Such as setting up traps throughout the building you are shooting from or sound masking your take-downs with environmental sounds. I think it is going to be quite fun so ill be pre-ordering it. I can let you know after the May 1st launch how it is if you don't want to pre-order. I have their first edition of Sniper Elite so I will dissect this one with roughly the same expectations.

Its only $44.00 and I will have enough fun for that price.


----------



## sterik01

A couple of Crysis 2. 1600x900, Most settings on ULTRA, some on the set under utra... forgot what it was called.

This is after the dx11 update.




without hd texture pack and under this one is WITH hd texturepack



without and bottom with hd texturepack



I don't really see a huge difference. I"m about to instal some more mods. Especially BlackFire's Mod 2.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageJoe90*
> 
> Mass Effect 3 - Maxed w/ FXAA


Is that stock mass effect 3?


----------



## RushMore1205

did rage get some sort of graphics boost, i don't remember it looking good, i thought it had a crappy engine or something like that


----------



## sterik01

some more of Crysis 2. I haven't played it in a year lol. But now with mods.
Did pretty much everything on this page. http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71027

I know these mods are old news but thought I'd share anyways.
Bought Crysis 2 when it was released and only played about 20 minutes before uninstalling. Reason was the checkpoint save feature. Now the mod allows me to save anytime anywhere.









before

after


before and after



couple more DOF


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> did rage get some sort of graphics boost, i don't remember it looking good, i thought it had a crappy engine or something like that


It did, of sort's. it got upadted so you can trun some stuff on/off.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> did rage get some sort of graphics boost, i don't remember it looking good, i thought it had a crappy engine or something like that


I'm not sure, but I do know that I wasn't all that impressed with it either, so I created a custom config to change various settings. It looks and runs great after doing so as you can see, the only issue is upon entering the waste land, I have to wait about 10 seconds for all the textures to load before I can be on my way. Fair trade off for it looking better IMO, but others may disagree. I bet Rage would be a good game to put on a RAM Disk since it is constantly streaming textures...I wonder...

*Rage* -













Honestly though, Rage is one of the best games I've played in a long time...but then again, I'm not your typical BF3/COD fanboy, in fact, I don't even have Battlefield 3 yet, and the last Call of Duty I bought was World at War (which sucked) and Modern Warfare. Another shooter that's underrated in my opinion and also nice looking was Call of Juarez : Bound in Blood.


----------



## Atrophy

System Shock 2 with the texture and model mods.


----------



## BritishBob

I am actually liking Rage allot. Here's a couple of screenies for you:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I thoroughly enjoyed Rage; and even though at launch it did not support Crossfire/SLI, it still ran great cranked up on only one 5870. While the story wasn't the best, the actual game-play was a blast. I thought the game looked great too, some textures up close were unimpressive but it never broke the immersion, over-all I think it looked fantastic. Liked the art direction.


----------



## xJavontax

I must get Rage! It's so beautiful. I wish Steam had a $5 sale for it, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I'm debating whether or not I should pick up DS2. I don't know how it plays with a mouse though, it looks like a game that would be more intuitive with a controller (played through the first one on my Xbox).


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Rage; and even though at launch it did not support Crossfire/SLI, it still ran great cranked up on only one 5870. While the story wasn't the best, the actual game-play was a blast. I thought the game looked great too, some textures up close were unimpressive but it never broke the immersion, over-all I think it looked fantastic. Liked the art direction.


I was playing it on normal, ending was a bit too easy,.. Ran through it without dying. I think I have to go back through it on the hardest setting. And no boss fight at the end either. :'(


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, the very end of RAGE was a bit disappointing to say the least, especially with id's history of making game endings. It seriously just seemed like that wasn't supposed to be the ending at all, but they ran out of time for development (I guess 7 years wasn't enough).

I do enjoy the rest of the game, however, and it was refreshing playing it again last night running through some of the side missions.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Yeah, the very end of RAGE was a bit disappointing to say the least, especially with id's history of making game endings. It seriously just seemed like that wasn't supposed to be the ending at all, but they ran out of time for development (I guess 7 years wasn't enough).
> I do enjoy the rest of the game, however, and it was refreshing playing it again last night running through some of the side missions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I was playing it on normal, ending was a bit too easy,.. Ran through it without dying. I think I have to go back through it on the hardest setting. And no boss fight at the end either. :'(


Yeah, no big final battle was a little disappointing, but oh well. I'm just hoping the ending leaves open a great sequel. I agree, the game was a little easy - especially if you make good use of the gadgets and upgrades. Thinking about it makes me want to play it again, but I'm way too far back-logged on games! Damn it - owning PC, 360, & PS3 leaves me with TOO many great games to play and not enough time to attack them all when I want to. Too bad I can't just quit my job and game all day...


----------



## ShtKck

We may be a divided nation, but we can work this out!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> 
> We may be a divided nation, but we can work this out!


Obama??


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## RussianHak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> 
> We may be a divided nation, but we can work this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama??
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## decyx

*The Walking Dead - 2x2 OGSSAA + In-game AA*


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2


----------



## sterik01

few more. crysis 2 modded.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## jellis142

It's settled. I need to get Rage -_- Basically cramming it down my eyes


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> It's settled. I need to get Rage -_- Basically cramming it down my eyes


Its a great game, they added a new video feature that sharpens the textures but it requires a little more gpu power. I actually prefer it without the shapening filter on my display, while others enjoy it on, its personal taste. The game is a blast, if you enjoyed ID games in the past, then you will love this one.


----------



## BritishBob

I have just got ME3. Just found the custom colour filter and film grain filter. ME3 looked good before,, now it's just.









Will upload a few screenies when I get home.


----------



## Cotton

Anyone pick up Binary Domain?

Wonder if its worth a purchase because most of the youtube videos i've seen for the campaign did not look too appealing.

EDIT* here is a link to the demo for those who want to try it before buying it;

steam://install/210310


----------



## BritishBob

Mass Effect 3 with colour mod(I think it's working).


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2 Beta Weekend Event (no NDA)*

**


----------



## ShtKck

this thread is now about mmorpgs

many men online roleplaying girls


----------



## velocd

Guild Wars 2 @ 10240 x 6400:

http://i.minus.com/ibgfqaDN31kHjV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/icaHZvb99EYXM.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iWd7vj1N7UF98.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iHLSVGGfbwV0Y.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibsldJ06xpbxf.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibbGj9MFeiOk6D.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ieXwrzh2DiNUY.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iXjebr9bQyh2s.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibnoJFdOhgXv5R.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ieTDU5xpeDELL.jpg
http://i.minus.com/imQfisEmlwk7d.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iQjJljUeMLpAv.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iKpY9Tc0TVB9Q.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iR4d5MEFYwG3j.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iYJ7TeXe1dIne.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibgpwAr8zcghcK.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iN0FZslzFTQT1.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibqPeQbAs1urNL.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iscBo2gDHIron.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibqU1zOhSahiLV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iKp8m3FPsQF7s.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibkXuwDvUIYf2U.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ivlXkq2HVtnUD.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibpeNheTeBSJ7x.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibwvvE1eHkN1FI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iVaQtVRbJon4i.jpg


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R 2 Carnage






Need For Speed Underground


----------



## pnoozi

Skyrim

1920x1080
Maxed out completely
No mods except high res textures





SPOILER ALERT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## headcracker

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Batman Arkham City


I just started that game and in 3D and its absolutely stunning


----------



## Saq

Mass Effect 3 and my ME2 sheperd running at 1920x1080.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lifeshield

Unreal Tournament 3 is awesome. I still play it sometimes myself. I didn't like single player but multiplayer was good old school fun.


----------



## philhalo66

i play instant action all the time Vehicle CTF FTW
and here is some GTA IV


----------



## xJavontax

*The Walking Dead* the game

Pictures are put in spoilers so I don't ruin the story or spoil anything. Fantastic game.
I also think this art style is great, sure Borderlands and tons of games before it used it too, but it looks really good to me now for some reason.


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of pictures!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2 Beta Event Weekend.*


----------



## MethosTR

Playing around w/ an ENB mod I downloaded for Skyrim. Fresh playthrough too.



Twilight has nothing on this. Lolz.



I haz modz. I'm not into making them though, don't really know how. I did make some gear though (circlet on second shot is a mage/assassin's dream).


----------



## TheRockMonsi

*Just Cause 2:*

















upload pictures

*Portal 2:*















image host


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> *Just Cause 2:*
> SNIP*
> upload pictures
> *Portal 2:*
> SNIP*
> image host


Wow the source engine still looks amazing 8 years later


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Wow the source engine still looks amazing 8 years later


Yes it does, im hoping HL3 will use a updated version with DX11 and Tessellation.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yes it does, im hoping HL3 will use a updated version with DX11 and Tessellation.


me too, heck I'd even settle for DX 10.1.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> *Just Cause 2:*
> SNIP*
> upload pictures
> *Portal 2:*
> SNIP*
> image host
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the source engine still looks amazing 8 years later
Click to expand...

No question about it; I'm so glad I decided to play through this game again in almost an entire year. It's a whole lot of fun and works really well in 3D!


----------



## sterik01

Looks like I'll be finishing this Crysis 2 today.

I'm so glad I gave it another chance with mods


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I cannot wait. Definitely needs a little work though, mostly on skills and the use of them. And hopefully they can shy away from some of the gear bias I saw...


----------



## G33K

Only game to make my lappy's gpu hit 93c: Crysis



Captured mere minutes before shooting a propane tank made it crash


----------



## BritishBob

ME3, loved this cut-scene, Spoiler of sorts bellow, I think...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And in other me news, I am building up my collection of fish:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And I installed Crysis, finally.... And added a few mods. Just about playable. My GPU hate Crysis.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before Mods

After mods.




Not much of a difference, but meh, I am sure I will see it later in the game. Awesome FPS for a £1300 rig...


----------



## sterik01

Some more Crysis 2. Wish it was not ending soon


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## sterik01

The Witcher 2.
Just finished reinstallting after almost a year after I removed it. Shouldn't of rush it, now i'm doing a complete and thorough run through.
Also installed the Enhanced Edition 9+ gb patch.. WOW.

mods:
True Fantasy FXAA settings
Better Texture Environment for TW EE
Retexture sacabbard


----------



## philhalo66

CRYSIS 2


----------



## G33K

I really liked Crysis 2, but after playing through Crysis 1, the thing I missed most was using the powers tactically. In C2, it's more like Halo where the powers are just there :\ Crytek, fix this for Crysis 3! Consoles could just use the d-pad to switch.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> I really liked Crysis 2, but after playing through Crysis 1, the thing I missed most was using the powers tactically. In C2, it's more like Halo where the powers are just there :\ Crytek, fix this for Crysis 3! Consoles could just use the d-pad to switch.


i agree 100% i miss the old 4 suit modes especially strength mode nothing beats punching a guy and sending him flying 80 feet.


----------



## djriful

Best in-game screenshots: http://deadendthrills.com/


----------



## sterik01

Philhalo66, you should modify Crysis 2.still nice screen shots.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Philhalo66, you should modify Crysis 2.still nice screen shots.


i can barely run it without mods ahaha my 4870 would cry if i installed any mods


----------



## jellis142

Some mods I've used, with certain settings, have actually been easier to run using my 5770. So go ahead and look into some mods, especially if they have advanced video settings









Still a lot of life left in the older generations.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Sniper Elite v2 demo*
I really like this game's kill shots.


----------



## headcracker

X3TC


----------



## Xinoxide

Just a couple from my playthrough of Fakefactory CM11.5 With SSAO enabled. Its time to geta new GPU, Dips to 55 FPS with only 1600x1200


----------



## jellis142

I can't seem to get FakeFactory to work properly :\ If I could get my game to look like that, I'd play through HL2 again and again.

And again.


----------



## TheBenson

Witcher 2 - End of Chapter I Spoilers(Flotsam)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I can't seem to get FakeFactory to work properly :\ If I could get my game to look like that, I'd play through HL2 again and again.
> 
> And again.


Must have a MAC? :[


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Must have a MAC? :[


7 x64.


----------



## Xinoxide

So the problem is?


----------



## jellis142

I didn't have the SDK installed O_O

Never mind.


----------



## Alatar

Sniper Elite V2


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## gamerdude74




----------



## philhalo66

*Portal the cake is NOT a lie!*


*Crysis*


*Kingdom hearts 2 PCSX2*


----------



## BritishBob

More Mass Effect 3. Coming up to 24 hours play time. Still enjoying it. As you can see, I have more fish, and some jelly fish.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## Xinoxide

Couple more of my fakefactory 11.05 play through from today.







Nvidias Ambient occlusion adds SOOO MUCH to the lighting quality.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Some Screenshots of War Inc. Battlezone
This game is awesome ^_^ its like Metal Gear Online ^_^ which i use to play Loads.
also this game is Free2Play


----------



## philhalo66

*Halo Combat Evolved*


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Cant beat a bit of audiosurf when you are bored!


----------



## andrews2547

Before



After


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Scarface is such a cool game need to play it on my Laptop ^_^.


----------



## Empr1ze

MAFIA 2


























CS:S










Needs a caption


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Scarface is such a cool game need to play it on my Laptop ^_^.


Yeah it is a good game







The only problem is it's a terrible console port, the controls are awful if you use a keyboard and mouse and I can't run it if I have all 4 core enabled, even if I set affinity in task manager so it just uses 1 core. This is what happens if I have all 4 core enabled.


----------



## ghost_z

^^i played on my current pc with no affinity set i mean default 4 cores...+ ht too..and that did not happen....maybe driver or patch or ur particular h/w combo problem ??


----------



## andrews2547

Well I'm running with everything at stock at the moment and it only works fine if I lock 3 of my 4 cores. It's not my GPU either because I ran it fine with just 1 core. It probably is the patch. I'm going to try different ones to see if I can get it to work with all my cores unlocked.


----------



## sterik01

A few of BF3 with fxaa injector. Don't know exactly what settings i have to turn off when using the injector.

I have a few on medium to low for getter FPS.
EDIT... NEVERMIND. these pictures do not have fxaa. I guess I'm having trouble getting it to work, and PAUSE key does not turn it off/on.













maybe now it works



Crysis 2 modded
I wish there was more to do in the game. Like an expansion.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Looks like I'll be finishing this Crysis 2 today.
> I'm so glad I gave it another chance with mods


That mod you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I cannot wait. Definitely needs a little work though, mostly on skills and the use of them. And hopefully they can shy away from some of the gear bias I saw...


What game is that?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What game is that?


Guild Wars 2


----------



## sterik01

Newbie2009

using...
Dx11patch
Hd textures
Maldo hd textures
Blackfires mod 2
Quality mod, it adds to Blackfires.

Go here and it shows you how to do it. Following step by step. All mods I listed are here:
http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71027


----------



## BritishBob

I really want Reset to come out. The game engine on that thing looks insane.


----------



## headcracker

Batman Arkham City





Rage






Sniper Elite V2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## iDeal

A question to those with RAGE, what mods/texture packs do you use? The only reason I didn't play the game was the fact the textures were dire.

+rep for help.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> A question to those with RAGE, what mods/texture packs do you use? The only reason I didn't play the game was the fact the textures were dire.
> +rep for help.


I don't know for sure, but most, if not all, of the Rage screen-shots I've seen look stock to me. I played it with stock and had no qualms - thought it looked great. Textures on some objects close to the screen looked a little low-res, but everything a bit further back looked great - and those few low res textures up close in no way took away from the game for me.


----------



## cdoublejj

i actually didn't care about the gfx what killed it for me was the sound or lack there of and the atrocious vehicle handling/physics. i think it looks amazing stock.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i actually didn't care about the gfx what killed it for me was the sound or lack there of and the atrocious vehicle handling/physics. i think it looks amazing stock.


Hmm, I didn't notice any problems with sound... And I thought the vehicles handled well, maybe too well, in fact - I thought the vehicle parts were too damn easy.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> A question to those with RAGE, what mods/texture packs do you use? The only reason I didn't play the game was the fact the textures were dire.
> +rep for help.


My shots are all using a custom config file. Pretty much every value was tweaked, and overall what that does is always load the highest quality textures possible instead of constantly streaming the ones it thinks should be high res. There is an issue with doing so though I have found - upon entering certain areas of the wasteland, the game will drop to 1-12 FPS for a period of about 5-30 seconds until all of the textures have been loaded. Only certain areas though, I would guess really heavy textured areas. I think Rage is honestly on of the most beautiful games in a long time.


----------



## connectwise

Fear still looks so good.

Nice guild wars 2 screens. Thought it looks very nice, it's too bad that it's not pushing the graphical boundries of today for an mmo. Here's some 4 year old aoc.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

The Legend of Grimrock





Will have more as I continue - fun 'classic' dungeon crawler so far. Naturally, the further I get in the game, the less I think about screen-shots...


----------



## connectwise

Another nice one:


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> A question to those with RAGE, what mods/texture packs do you use? The only reason I didn't play the game was the fact the textures were dire.
> +rep for help.


Stock with a custom settings file. It seriously improves the game.

I hate F.E.A.R. I cannot play it even during the day. It scares the hell out of me with a decent pair of headphones... Amazing game though.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> A question to those with RAGE, what mods/texture packs do you use? The only reason I didn't play the game was the fact the textures were dire.
> +rep for help.


Quote:


> //HD Config v2.1.1 By FusedCore
> echo "^1 Loading the HD Config v2.1.1 by FusedCore..."
> //cvar_restart //use this setting to use the games default settings
> cvaradd s_lockListener -1; seta s_lockListener 0; echo "^1Setting the Cvar listener to unlock the settings so this game can use the config..."
> seta jobs_numThreads 1; echo "^1Setting the threads..." //CPU Threads Use 0-12 for the number of threads your system has. Lower Numbers are better and Use this only if your having Stuttering or hanging.
> seta com_videoRam "1024"; echo "^1Setting the Video memory size..." //sets the Video Card memory Set this to the amount you have in MB
> //cvaradd com_synctotime -1; echo "^1Disabling the framelimiter..." //Use this command to disable the 60fps locker
> //seta com_maxfps "60"; echo "^1Setting the fps to your settings..." //limits the frames to 60 can be changed to what you desire
> seta fc_maxcachememoryMB 1536; echo "^1Setting the File Cache size..." //Increases the default file cache size to completely eliminate the popins
> seta image_anisotropy "16"; echo "^1Setting the Ansistropy Filtering..." //Using the highest setting here but you can set as 2, 4 or 8
> seta image_usecompression 0; echo "^1Disabling the Image Compression..."
> seta image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"; echo "^1Setting the image filtering..."
> seta image_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"; echo "^1Setting the image blending"
> seta image_preload "1"; echo "^1Enabling preloaded Images..."//Use preload images when ever possible
> seta image_lodbias "-1"; echo "^1Setting the image LoD..." //LoD settings
> seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"; echo "^1Setting the HQ images..." //Sets up for using HQ gfx
> seta image_ignoreLowQuality "1" echo "^1Setting the LQ images..." //ignores the low textures
> seta image_useCache "1"; echo "^1Setting the image cache..." //Enabled Cache to allow the textures to load properly without popping
> seta image_cacheMegs "1024"; echo "^1Setting the cache maxsize..." //Cache size in Megabytes
> seta image_cacheMinK "10"; echo "^1Setting the cache minsize..." //Cache minimum size in kilobytes
> seta r_aspectRatio "1"; echo "^1Setting the Aspect Ratio..." // 0=4:3, 1=16:9, 2=16:10, 3=5:4 TFT, -1 custom
> seta r_fullscreen "1"; echo "^1Setting the fullscreen option..."
> //seta r_customAspectRatioV "10"
> //seta r_customAspectRatioH "16"
> seta r_swapInterval 1; echo "^1Setting the Vsync option..." //VSYNC 1 enabled, 0 diabled
> seta r_useHighQualityPostProcess "1"; echo "^1Setting the HQ post proccessing..." //Fore High Quality post proccessing
> seta r_shadowsHighQuality "1"; echo "^1Setting the HQ Shadows..." //Fore High Quality shadows
> seta r_displayRefresh "0" //keep it so the engine doesn't double render a frame
> seta r_renderer "best" //highest rendering options
> seta r_multiSamples "32"; echo "^1Setting the MultiSampling..." //Set this to 16 or 8 if you're having low-fps as 32 is the Max Multi-sampling
> seta r_useHBAO "1"; echo "^1Setting the Ambient occlusion..."
> seta r_useRenderThread "0" // 0 Disable or 1 Enable threaded rendering useful for newer cards to increase performance.
> seta r_visDistMult "1"
> seta r_useMotionBlur "1"; echo "^1Setting the Motion Blur..." //use blur
> seta r_skipBump "0"
> seta r_skipSpecular "0"
> seta r_skipNewAmbient "0"
> seta r_shadows "1"; echo "^1Setting the Shadows..."
> seta r_cgFragmentProfile "best"
> seta r_cgVertexProfile "best"
> seta vt_lodBias "-1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture LoD..." //LoD settings
> //below is cache settings And advanced GFX settings
> echo "^1Setting the Textures type..."
> seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly2 "8192"
> seta vt_pageimagesizeuniquediffuseonly "8192"
> seta vt_pageimagesizeunique "8192"
> seta vt_pageimagesizevmtr "8192"
> seta vt_maxPPF 64; echo "^1Setting the Pages per file..." //Set this to 64 for Quad-cores CPU's or higher, 16 or 8 for dual-cores CPU's
> seta vt_preload "1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual Textures to Preload..."
> //Begin Advanced GFX Filtering and Sharper Images. Comment these 3 lines out if you are having issues or don't like the way it looks.
> echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture Filters"
> //seta vt_filter "GL_NEAREST, GL_NEAREST_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
> seta vt_envf "GL_TEXTURE_ENV, GL_TEXTURE_ENV_MODE, GL_MODULATE"
> seta vt_blend "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
> //End of Advanced GFX Filtering
> seta vt_useCache "1"; echo "^1Setting the Visual texture cache..."
> seta vt_cacheMegs "1024"; echo "^1Setting the cache maxsize..."
> seta vt_cacheMinK "10"; echo "^1Setting the cache minsize..."
> seta vt_ignoreHighQuality "0"; echo "^1Setting the HQ Visual Texture..."
> seta vt_ignoreLowQuality "1"; echo "^1Setting the LQ Visual Texture..."
> //Begin HD Settings
> echo "^1 -Loading the HD Settings..."
> seta vt_qualityhdplossless "1"
> seta vt_qualityhdppower "1"
> seta vt_qualityhdpspecular "1"
> seta vt_qualityhdpnormal "0"
> seta vt_qualityhdpdiffuse "1"
> seta vt_qualitydctpower "100"
> seta vt_qualitydctspecular "100"
> seta vt_qualitydctnormal "100"
> seta vt_qualitydctchroma "100"
> seta vt_qualitydctluma "100"
> seta vt_maxlockedpages "2048"
> //HD Image settings
> seta image_qualityhdplossless "1"
> seta image_qualityhdppower "1"
> seta image_qualityhdpspecular "1"
> seta image_qualityhdpnormal "0"
> seta image_qualityhdpdiffuse "1"
> seta image_qualitydctpower "100"
> seta image_qualitydctspecular "100"
> seta image_qualitydctnormal "100"
> seta image_qualitydctchroma "100"
> seta image_qualitydctluma "100"
> seta image_maxlockedpages "1024"
> //End HD Settings
> echo "^1 -HD Settings Loaded..."
> echo "Setting Advanced detailing"
> seta g_showPlayerShadow "1"
> seta r_showGlobalShadows "1"
> seta r_showDimShadows "1"
> seta r_showAmbientLighting "1"
> seta r_showDynamic "1"
> seta r_showEdges "1"
> seta r_showEnvs "1"
> seta r_showShadows "1"
> seta r_showBlendedLights "1"
> seta r_showBlendedSurfOverdraw "1"
> seta r_showBuffers "1"
> seta r_showCommits "1"
> seta r_showCracks "1"
> seta r_showDepth "1"
> seta r_showDestinationAlpha "1"
> seta r_showDetailNodeBounds "1"
> echo "...Advanced detailing Set"
> //Change these to 0 Disable or 1 Enable
> seta r_skipAddAlways "0"
> seta r_skipAnalyze "0"
> seta r_skipAreaCPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipAreaGPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipAugment "0"
> seta r_skipAutosprites "0"
> seta r_skipBaseSurfaces "0"
> seta r_skipBeams "0"
> seta r_skipBlendedSurfaces "0"
> seta r_skipBlendLights "0"
> seta r_skipCloth "0"
> seta r_skipCommits "0"
> seta r_skipDecals "0"
> seta r_skipDetailModels "0"
> seta r_skipDetailTris "0"
> seta r_skipDimShadows "0"
> seta r_skipDistortionSurfaces "0"
> seta r_skipDynamic "0"
> seta r_skipDynamicLighting "0"
> seta r_skipEffects "0"
> seta r_skipEmissiveGlare "0"
> seta r_skipFeedback "0"
> seta r_skipFlares "0"
> seta r_skipFoliage "0"
> seta r_skipGeneratedFileCheck "0"
> seta r_skipGlare "0"
> seta r_skipGuis "0"
> seta r_skipLightCPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipLightGPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipLights "0"
> seta r_skipMergeMeshes "0"
> seta r_skipModelCPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipModelGPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipModelRangeCulling "0"
> seta r_skipModels "0"
> seta r_skipNodeCPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipNodeGPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipOcclusionBaseModel "0"
> seta r_skipParticles "0"
> seta r_skipSlowLights "0"
> seta r_skipStripDeadCode "0"
> seta r_skipSuppress "0"
> seta r_skipSurfaceCPUCulling "0"
> seta r_skipTransparencySort "0"
> seta r_skipUpdateInView "0"
> seta r_skipViewParms "0"
> seta r_skipVmtrs "0"
> seta r_skipWaterSurfaces "0"
> seta r_skipWorld "0"
> seta r_skipZCullReconstruct "0"
> echo "...Advanced IO Objects set"
> //seta vt_maxaniso 4; echo "^1Setting the Visual Texture anisotropy..." //Set this to 0 if your having lots screen tarring issues and do NOT set this higher then 4 otherwise it will corrupt the Mega-Textures
> echo "^1-If you Have seen NO Unknowns above this line then it has all been Loaded without errors-"
> echo "^1 ...HD Config v2.1.1 by FusedCore Loaded, Enjoy the game!!!"


Copy to rage/base rageConfig.cfg

Ultra config i got from steam forums.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Battlefield 3*

Until yesterday, I hadn't played this in a little over 2 months. Needless to say, my KD ratio was barely positive for the first 2 rounds.
This didn't help neither as it happened several times:


Then a few graphical glitches:



It's nice to know Battlefield 3 still suffers from the same bugs as 2 months ago. *sigh*


----------



## BritishBob

Old school with NFSMW. I found a texture mod for it. Made it rather dark, but I like it.


----------



## AverageJoe90

Sniper Elite V2 Maxed @ 1920x1080 w/ 3x3 supersampling


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## AverageJoe90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How is that even playable? I just tried it in F.E.A.R, and it went from a constant 120fps (with 4xmsAA and 4x transparency supersample) to around 30fps (just 3x3 supersampling). And the shadows started tripping out.


When forcing anything through a graphics control panel your mileage may vary lol, some games are buggy with it, particularly older games (and F.E.A.R is pretty old now) It works better in some games than others.Sniper Elite, while new, is also not demanding at all, and plays OK with supersampling.

There's not much I can play in 3x3 though, you might want to try 2x2 in most games, it still looks amazing if you combine it with a small amount of MSAA as well.


----------



## von rottes

Here are some from alan wake...
have not really played to far as I've "misplaced" my xbox controller and I've been using a keyboard/mouse

















































And one from Dirt3









racing with a keyboard is about as easy as playing pool with a bit of rope.


----------



## headcracker

Path of Exile

After playing this and D3 weekend betas, there is no way in hell i am buying D3 now. PoE > D3 in every way possible.


----------



## von rottes

Some from Dirt3...
For some reason these look like poop. settings in game are Ultra of course.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> *F.E.A.R: Perseus Mandate:*
> -snip-


How is PM? The first F.E.A.R + Extraction Point are up there in my personal top 10 games. But never got around to the PM expansion and it's sitting on my shelf many years now unopened >_>


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## anoob

A little FXAA Injection fun in Diablo 3. Enjoy.

Injection


No Injection


----------



## (sic)

Poor quality even with the injector... lol no thank you, but to each his own.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Fear still looks so good.
> Nice guild wars 2 screens.Thought it looks very nice, it's too bad that it's not pushing the graphical boundries of today for an mmo. Here's some 4 year old aoc.


you do realise you're saying that about a beta?







You should never judge graphics when looking at a beta, since it isn't optimized yet. Nice pics you've got there though


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

DAMN that last screenshot Hell Scary Cool.


----------



## Reloaded83

Yeah, thanks for the nightmares...

Great screenshots!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## connectwise

Fear is scary as heck. Awesome shooter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> you do realise you're saying that about a beta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never judge graphics when looking at a beta, since it isn't optimized yet. Nice pics you've got there though


Beta don't mean much, other than four months to a year after launch then maybe they'd do something about the graphics. Guild war's still dx9, and it's meant to be played by people with lesser machines. It won't ever push the graphical boundries of mmo.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## von rottes

I've only watch my sister pay fear 2 on xbox....
and that is one creepy game..


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> It doesn't live up to F.E.A.R or even XP as far as visuals go. The maps are on a larger scale, but with the same (or less) amount of detail, so it's 'spread thin'. And despite the lack of detail, it performs pretty poorly in many areas (probably fine if 60fps is your target, but I was missing my 120fps mark often). But the biggest 'technical issue' was this weird posterization that happened throughout the game. Look at the banding effect on this door. I had to double check that the game wasn't running in 16bit colour. Still not sure what caused it:
> *-snip-*
> PM has a little more of team based operations. Almost a bit like CoD4 in one or two maps (get dropped off in a war, and fight alongside multiple allies).
> Many of the scares are less 'in your face' - more often fleeting glimpses of twisted figures in the background and you have to look twice to make sure you weren't imagining them. I kind of like this subtle approach, but at the same time the scares don't seem as creative as the ones in F.E.A.R.
> Overall, I enjoyed PM, but less than F.E.A.R/XP, and at times it felt like a beta game with some maps etc. that didn't seem quite finished. See the scope on this gun for example, just doesn't look finished:
> *-snip-*


Hmmm still can't make up mind should i play it or not







Heres hoping the next one will be awesome









F.E.A.R 2 looks quite good on PC have to say. I played the second on my PS3 because i got it cheap.


----------



## headcracker

Double post >_> Clicked quote instead of edit lol >_> (I rather the old layout)


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Poor quality even with the injector... lol no thank you, but to each his own.


+1

Here is more Fakefactory 11.05

I love playing through this game.


----------



## headcracker

Hard Reset. With custom ENB i'm working on.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Path of Exile
> After playing this and D3 weekend betas, there is no way in hell i am buying D3 now. PoE > D3 in every way possible.
> -snip-
> -snip-]


Doesn't look that great. Why don't you like D3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> A little FXAA Injection fun in Diablo 3. Enjoy.
> Injection
> -snip-[/URL]
> No Injection
> -snip-


I envy you.

But I don't see a difference really.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Fear is scary as heck. Awesome shooter.
> Beta don't mean much, other than four months to a year after launch then maybe they'd do something about the graphics. Guild war's still dx9, and it's meant to be played by people with lesser machines. It won't ever push the graphical boundries of mmo.


It won't push boundaries, that's true. But it won't lack the necessary eyecandy either


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Doesn't look that great. Why don't you like D3?


PoE is the better looking game. No doubt about that. I really liked D3 too though, so not important.
I really didn't like the health orbs spamming all over the place in D3. And even though on normal it was just way to easy, i actually died on PoE on normal. Also i hated the fact i didn't have much control of how i build my character, felt so dumb. In PoE i have full control. I like the gem system PoE has too a lot. It's a much darker game too. I just prefer it over D3 myself.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -


----------



## connectwise

That looks abs amazing.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That looks abs amazing.


I've actually said that thought out loud a few times while playing the game. Some of the areas are just plain gorgeous works of art. And honestly, the textures, which everyone hates on, are one of the main reasons Rage is able to look that good, since seamless and tiled textures are nearly non-existent. ID deserves a lot more credit for what they have done with Rage than what they currently receive IMO. From what I can gather, more work was put into random rock textures than most games put into character textures.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I've actually said that thought out loud a few times while playing the game. Some of the areas are just plain gorgeous works of art. And honestly, the textures, which everyone hates on, are one of the main reasons Rage is able to look that good, since seamless and tiled textures are nearly non-existent. ID deserves a lot more credit for what they have done with Rage than what they currently receive IMO. From what I can gather, more work was put into random rock textures than most games put into character textures.


Most of the textures are fine, as long as you don't look too closely...


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> PoE is the better looking game. No doubt about that. I really liked D3 too though, so not important.
> I really didn't like the health orbs spamming all over the place in D3. And even though on normal it was just way to easy, i actually died on PoE on normal. Also i hated the fact i didn't have much control of how i build my character, felt so dumb. In PoE i have full control. I like the gem system PoE has too a lot. It's a much darker game too. I just prefer it over D3 myself.


Ahh that's totally understandable. I myself prefer the art style of D3. And I'm a bit of a newbie to this genre so I don't mind the easy gameplay of D3







I'll probaly try PoE too if there's a demo available.


----------



## citizenjon

Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## citizenjon

I played HL2 on my trusty Inspiron 9400, ati x1400.
Alas it never looked like that.


----------



## BritishBob

Nothing like a couple of zombies following you... I did die btw. It is DayZ.


----------



## Truedeal

One of my favorite games: Toribash


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> HL2
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to buy the game, what edition should I get. Does 'Orange Box' include all expansions?
Click to expand...

Yes, And then DL and install the 'FakeFactory 11.05 mod.

Then proceed to DL nVidia inspector, launch the advanced 3d options menu within there, and apply L4D2 compatible HBAO, and voila, You have supurb quality HL2 experience ( with some minor changes with Fakefactory ).



and some minor glitches due to the fact you arent supposed to have access to HBAO int he mod.


----------



## von rottes

Screen shots only show on frame.... why not show all of them









Just showing off how HORRIBLE my driving is with a keyboard.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


Awesome pics of HL2 FakeFactory looks amazing ^_^ it just needs Alyx


----------



## LuminatX

APB:R


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> *Mafia 2:
> *
> *This game is an ugly, blurry stutterfest.*


Not sure if serious..


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Nothing like a couple of zombies following you... I did die btw. It is DayZ.


For the love of all thats holy, turn off AA, it fixes the white grass xD


----------



## Ceadderman

Haha I love Mafia II...



It may not be the smoothest running game on the planet but it runs very well on my system. Pretty much have to turn off background applications cause it will fight with them for cores.









~Ceadder


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## von rottes

I think Mafia II is fairly good.
I mean the graphics are not GREAT, but it's also not GTA: IV






*already beat the game, just doing another play through to get all the playboys







*


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Awesome pics of HL2 FakeFactory looks amazing ^_^ it just needs Alyx


Lets see what I have...

HL2


EP1


EP2


I'm not the biggest fan of Fakefactory Alyx, but the original Alyx didn't seem to fit the rest of the NPC's.

Ideas on a better HD alyx model?


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish they would put skyrim on sale at a decent price already! but I can't bring myself to pay that much for it.....again.
Xbox version just.....it is not the same


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> For the love of all thats holy, turn off AA, it fixes the white grass xD


lol, I thought it was white because it was snowy or something.


----------



## BritishBob

I was getting screen tearing as well... It runs much better on more than one core. Lol.


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## connectwise

^ I'm going to guess, that's diablo 3 isn't it.


----------



## snoball

Metro 2033 Dump





































*Blood looks so weird*


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> ^ I'm going to guess, that's diablo 3 isn't it.


obviously.


From Drop Box


----------



## xJavontax

*Torchlight 2* BETA
Click for higher res shots


----------



## frickfrock999

*RBS: MAXED.*

It's hard to put into words how jaw dropping this game is.
I died so many times just staring at the graphics.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> obviously.
> 
> From Drop Box


Do you mind posting the name of the game? I'm interested in it.









Also, you probably have the best avatar on OCN.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *RBS: MAXED.*
> It's hard to put into words how jaw dropping this game is.
> I died so many times just staring at the graphics.


What game is that? Looks interesting.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> What game is that? Looks interesting.


He gets asked that so many times you'd think he'd learn to post the _proper_ game names by now


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> He gets asked that so many times you'd think he'd learn to post the _proper_ game names by now


Actually, i omitted the game title on purpose. Thought it was kinda obvious and everybody would guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Do you mind posting the name of the game? I'm interested in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you probably have the best avatar on OCN.


STALKER Call of Prypiat - Winter of Death Ultimatum Mod


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Actually, i omitted the game title on purpose. Thought it was kinda obvious and everybody would guess.


Read OP. Game names must be submitted. Also, i was not referring to you.


----------



## philhalo66

Resident Evil 5


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Awesome shot, I have a new wallpaper.


Thanks


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> No, _I_ have the best avatar on OCN.


Are you _serious_?







_*I*_ have the best avatar on OCN, but excluding mine lurker's would at least be competing for the top spot.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> What game is that? Looks interesting.


Really Big Sky.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Are you _serious_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I*_ have the best avatar on OCN, but excluding mine lurker's would at least be competing for the top spot.


<-- Morgan Freeman


----------



## connectwise

Morgan Freeman Wins Every-Thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Actually, i omitted the game title on purpose. Thought it was kinda obvious and everybody would guess.
> STALKER Call of Prypiat - Winter of Death Ultimatum Mod


No way, I'd never would've guess it wasn't diablo 3.


----------



## Razi3l

Dead Island


DoW2 Retribution


Skyrim




Two Worlds 2


Saints Row 3 - Spider Jet











Witcher 2


----------



## von rottes

Dirt3



Gotta love Traxxas

Dead Space.
This is my BFF

I call him Nubs



Assassins Creed 2
I'm a birdy!


How big was it?


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## InsaneMatt

*Trine 2*
Playing co-op with a friend; good god this game's pretty!


----------



## Razi3l

Wow, I actually need to play Trine 2 sometime, it looks great. I only got through the first 10 minutes and then I quit. I've yet to resume. :/


----------



## Lifeshield

Dungeon Siege 3


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim












New hairstyle


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Skyrim


Dude that Screenshot looks epic really awesome looks quite real


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Dude that Screenshot looks epic really awesome looks quite real


Yeah modded skyrim is really beautiful. I think it looks best in the snow/night time than in the day myself.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## limneosgreen

nice pictures


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I miss 2k4 sooooo much





















I need to reinstall it, someone on my team still has a server i think

I almost cry when i remember some of the games i was a part of...







Still looks so nice too.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I miss 2k4 sooooo much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to reinstall it, someone on my team still has a server i think
> I almost cry when i remember some of the games i was a part of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks so nice too.


I'm feelin' ya. Guild Wars: just the thought about the first times I played it...dayum.. No one knew a damn thing about the game, but every single player enjoyed it


----------



## Truedeal

We could all use more Toribash!






This game.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii*
> 
> I'm feelin' ya. Guild Wars: just the thought about the first times I played it...dayum.. No one knew a damn thing about the game, but every single player enjoyed it


I know exactly what you're saying. I have so many memories of playing Guild Wars until 3AM back in high school... those were the days.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying. I have so many memories of playing Guild Wars until 3AM back in high school... those were the days.


haha, it makes me smile when just thinking about it. Pitty the game's pretty much dying though...







they were so many updates, that there isn't much to be updated anymore xd.
Also, wiki ruined the mysterious side of the game A LOT. Yeah I did use it sometimes, but I wouldn't mind looking for more solutions myself


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## InsaneMatt

*F.E.A.R. 3*
Just picked this game up for £2.99 on GMG, what a deal!


----------



## sterik01

stumbled across this wall in HL2


----------



## rjm0827

Cool explosion in Crysis 2.


Trying out Rift. Has some pretty good graphics. Hard to keep them stable though


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> stumbled across this wall in HL2


Needs moar HBAO


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Needs moar HBAO


Yea.. bloom is set to Dreamy. I tried Extreme but it just wasn't nice enough in some areas.

one more for tonight.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Needs moar HBAO
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. bloom is set to Dreamy. I tried Extreme but it just wasn't nice enough in some areas.
> 
> one more for tonight.
Click to expand...

What I speak of is ambient occlusion.


----------



## utterfabrication

Skyrim...


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> What I speak of is ambient occlusion.


oops. I just went into nvidia control panel and changed it to Quality. Thanks.

It was set to OFF.


----------



## sterik01

hbao set to quality.


----------



## EVILNOK

Just from 1 of the cutscenes but it still looks awesome imo:


----------



## Lifeshield

Skyrim


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> hbao set to quality.


Not sure if its working.

HBAO is pretty much prximity shading, when 2 faces are close the light doesnt reflect between them well.

Like the corners in this images:



i know the second image is more of a glitch, but you can better see the shadowing effect.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Skyrim...
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-
> -snip-


That's on a 5770? How many frames per second are you getting?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> That's on a 5770?


It's on two HD5770's in CrossFireX. His performance is probably a little less than what I get and I run STEP+ENB @ 30-45 FPS on a modified skyrimprefs.ini. Would depend on his mods but I would hazard a guess at around the same region. Unmodded is likely 60FPS+ (I used to own 2xHD5770's in CrossFirex too).


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's on two HD5770's in CrossFireX. His performance is probably a little less than what I get and I run STEP+ENB @ 30-45 FPS on a modified skyrimprefs.ini. Would depend on his mods but I would hazard a guess at around the same region. Unmodded is likely 60FPS+ (I used to own 2xHD5770's in CrossFirex too).


Hmm good to know, thanks. How about with the High Resolution texture pack? What kind of frames do you get with it?

Here's my contribution of the day to the thead, Diablo 3.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Xinoxide, I wish I had your monitor.


Which one and wry?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Hmm good to know, thanks. How about with the High Resolution texture pack? What kind of frames do you get with it?


I'm running all my mods on top of the high resolution texture pack. Alone I honestly cannot remember, it wouldn't be that big a hit though if it's just the pack alone. The difference is there but it isn't that great.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Which one and wry?
> 
> 
> 
> The P1110, so that I might experience sharp motion and true black levels instead of my LCD's 'dark white'.
> 
> I realised why my latest expedition through F.E.A.R didn't scare me much - it was because there is no such thing as dark corners on the LCD.
Click to expand...

P1110 Isn't quite as god as the G520P, they both have absolutely amazing black levels, and very bright whites. The G520 however does much higher refresh rates.

Given their age, Its been quite the challenge trying to get them to look the same across all 3 for use with softTH.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Is it just me, or does the game look a little hazy? A bit of mist is OK, as long as it's not another Assassin's Creed where everywhere (except Damascus) looked washed out.
> More Diablo III shots please.
> Xinoxide, I wish I had your monitor.


Oh no, it is misty. There's a mod/enb thingy that gets rid of the misty stuff. I forgot what it was called, I stumbled upon it at NeoGAF but I didn't download it since I was browsing from my phone. I'll post it when I find it though.

And more D3 shots for your viewing pleasure.



[/URL


----------



## InsaneMatt

*F.E.A.R. 3*






*Dead Island*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Rage* -

















*Medal of Honor* -


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## von rottes

Skyrim






Got a lot of detail mods, ENB, and some fun little stuff I wanted to play with









Really surprised I'm maintaining a 60FPS with it

~~~~~NINJA:

Got some hiccups from the stuff I had before... so here's what I've got now.




2k HD textures = epic win


----------



## ASO7

*Complete gallery*
http://www.asot.es/search/label/Skyrim


----------



## consume

Are you guys using mods for rage? My game looks absolutely nothing like that.


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Complete gallery*
> http://www.asot.es/search/label/Skyrim


can u link me to a mod which has all these.....or have u downloaded them one by one...in any case can ya give a few links plz


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> can u link me to a mod which has all these.....or have u downloaded them one by one...in any case can ya give a few links plz


There are lots of mods and i didnt use same mods for all screenshots, but search these:

Coverwomen / Better Females / Envision Face
ENB Series (different versions/settings)
Natural Eyes
CBBE / DIMONIZED UNP female body


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> can u link me to a mod which has all these.....or have u downloaded them one by one...in any case can ya give a few links plz


Oh my god, could you not quote the entire post?

I'm not going to be polite;

DO NOT QUOTE THE ENTIRE FREAKING POST. CUT OUT THE IMAGES/VIDEOS/WHATEVER MAY BE IN THERE BESIDES TEXT TO KEEP THE COMMUNITY FROM RAGING AT YOU.


----------



## ghost_z

^^happy now


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Are you guys using mods for rage? My game looks absolutely nothing like that.


It's a custom settings file.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2156747
http://www.dsogaming.com/editorial/rage-pc-how-to-adjust-some-graphical-settings/


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^^happy now


Very lol. Sorry, sometimes you have to yell to get a point across


----------



## ghost_z

^^i did not mind..it was my mistake


----------



## BritishBob

Give me more screenies... I need more games to acquire....


----------



## von rottes

I just have to share these...
I didn't think I could run skyrim looking like this



For some reason my screenshots do not look as good as in-game =/


----------



## PureBlackFire

Batman: AC


----------



## PureBlackFire

BF3 Multiplayer


----------



## PureBlackFire

Skyrim


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*Nexuiz*... a gorgeous mix of Q3A and Unreal Tournament built using CryEngine3.


----------



## BritishBob

NFSMW:







And does anyone know how to solve this? It's too bright, and this is a fairly mild example...


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> *Nexuiz*... a gorgeous mix of Q3A and Unreal Tournament built using CryEngine3.
> snip


Mother of god that looks awesome...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Metro 2033







NFS Hot Pursuit


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> NFSMW:
> 
> And does anyone know how to solve this? It's too bright


Yes I remember that, it pissed me off a LOT when you would be racing and you couldn't see for a second or too. It's in the settings somewhere, look for something like "Glare". I'll re-install my copy one second


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*


My eyes...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Crysis 2 Ultra Settings in DX 9 as DX 11 wrecks my card. A purdy game.


----------



## Infinite Jest

double post

EDIT: I guess I'd might as well make this one worthwhile:

Unrivaled archery skills.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> double post
> EDIT: I guess I'd might as well make this one worthwhile:
> Unrivaled archery skills.


Haha Now I want to install an "adult" mod and start using a bow


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> *Nexuiz*
> ... a gorgeous mix of Q3A and Unreal Tournament built using CryEngine3.
> 
> -snip-


wow, that looks amazing. Is it p2p/f2p/one time fee?


----------



## jpdaballa

Call Of Duty: Black Ops
1920 by 1080
Max settings
(would upload more, but my hard drive burned out recently







and i didnt back up much else)


----------



## InsideJob

These are shots from the Arma2 MOD called DayZ. It has gotten me addicted. It is by far one of the best games (or mods for a game) I have played in a long time. We came across this chopper and spent the time to fix it to realize it is bugged and cannot hold gas at the moment. We did fly it for half a minute or so for fun though


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Yes I remember that, it pissed me off a LOT when you would be racing and you couldn't see for a second or too. It's in the settings somewhere, look for something like "Glare". I'll re-install my copy one second


Awesome... I cannot stand any of the newer games, Carbon was ok, but Underground 2 was better than all of them. Tried Dirt 3, but the physics are all wrong.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Yus Yus, x3.


----------



## Toology

Skyrim'n


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## PureBlackFire

triple post?


----------



## HarbingerOfLive




----------



## Schmuckley

Spoiler: Crysis shots


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Awesome... I cannot stand any of the newer games, Carbon was ok, but Underground 2 was better than all of them. Tried Dirt 3, but the physics are all wrong.


Weird. I also loved Underground 2, it was by far my favourite NFS game. While I cannot speak for Dirt 3, Dirt 2 and GRID were AMAZING racing games. The physics were much more realistic than any game in the NFS series. You have to realize that NFS have no real physics, and that the Codemaster racing games are much more accurate; not fully, but much more. I tried reinstalling NFSMW but I just couldn't drive, everything was too "cartoony", not enough realism in the driving. I'll stick to my amazing graphic'd games with ultra realistic physics. [NFSU2 was still amazing. I loved it







]

GRID also has the Drift and UrbanX or w/e mode if you want to give it a try


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Weird. I also loved Underground 2, it was by far my favourite NFS game. While I cannot speak for Dirt 3, Dirt 2 and GRID were AMAZING racing games. The physics were much more realistic than any game in the NFS series. You have to realize that NFS have no real physics, and that the Codemaster racing games are much more accurate; not fully, but much more. I tried reinstalling NFSMW but I just couldn't drive, everything was too "cartoony", not enough realism in the driving. I'll stick to my amazing graphic'd games with ultra realistic physics. [NFSU2 was still amazing. I loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> GRID also has the Drift and UrbanX or w/e mode if you want to give it a try


Grid was a good game. Dirt feels like a road race, but it's on dirt...  It's either under-steer or over-steer.... No medium, and no sliding either you just spin... None of the nice power sliding you see on TV ect...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Grid was a good game. Dirt feels like a road race, but it's on dirt...  It's either under-steer or over-steer.... No medium, and no sliding either you just spin... None of the nice power sliding you see on TV ect...


I think you suck at racing because I powerslide all the way around the map







dat torque

Dirt feels very... on dirt. I have pretty limited traction, i don't know what you're talking about


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I think you suck at racing because I powerslide all the way around the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat torque
> Dirt feels very... on dirt. I have pretty limited traction, i don't know what you're talking about


Maybe it's just the keyboard.... I need a wheel, but I want a mechanical keyboard first...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Maybe it's just the keyboard.... I need a wheel, but I want a mechanical keyboard first...


I use an xbox controller which is nice. I think that might be it ; the keys are either "on" or "off" making you steer max right or max left everytime. My joystick [







] enables controlled turns ; although the acceleration is still all or nothing







I would get a wheel before a mech keyboard but that's just me


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I use an xbox controller which is nice. I think that might be it ; the keys are either "on" or "off" making you steer max right or max left everytime. My joystick [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] enables controlled turns ; although the acceleration is still all or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get a wheel before a mech keyboard but that's just me


Can you not use the right joystick for acceleration, I know when I was drifting in forza you had to change the layout.

I play driving games as a release from my other games. Rage LoL, DoW ect...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Can you not use the right joystick for acceleration, I know when I was drifting in forza you had to change the layout.
> I play driving games as a release from my other games. Rage LoL, DoW ect...


Oh I never thought about that. Seems ... awfully difficult though. For now I'll just stick to the triggers since I'm lazy and refuse to adapt


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh I never thought about that. Seems ... awfully difficult though. For now I'll just stick to the triggers since I'm lazy and refuse to adapt










I know what you mean... Made such a difference when drifting for me though, so much more control....


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean... Made such a difference when drifting for me though, so much more control....


I MAY try that *sigh* so much more effort relearning a controller layout for games when you've already played on one for so long


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I MAY try that *sigh* so much more effort relearning a controller layout for games when you've already played on one for so long


We it won't hurt... It just takes a while... Like when I switch from a sensitivity of 10 to 3 on CoD for competitive play. And tactical to default for BO. Small changes make massive differences....

Don't even know if you can actually switch it.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dungeon Siege 3*


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Metro 2033
> []


*creepy voice* "Want some candy?"


----------



## andrews2547

Rule 34


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Razi3l

I know this is a PC game section but.. ;p
This game seriously needs to be on PC, I don't know why the hell Capcom didn't... I'm liking it so much, the only thing I'd want is less fps problems, better visuals and co-op (which they didn't add -_-)

*Dragon's Dogma* [PS3]
My character


My ultra-badass party!


Parkour!


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## Toology

Few more Skrim'n shots


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Skyrim


I am not a fan of Skyrim, however this screenshot is incredibly beautiful








The color of the sky with the distant planet in the background, mixed with a DRAGON... awsome


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I am not a fan of Skyrim, however this screenshot is incredibly beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the sky with the distant planet in the background, mixed with a DRAGON... awsome


Yeah it is awesome also is there planets in the sky in skyrim or is that a Mod.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> That reminds me of these explosions my brother and I set up in Crysis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................................................





Spent hours running around the island, and trying to drive ute-loads of jerry cans without setting them off. Crashed the old E8400/GTX285 rig with the blasts too. Those were the days...
And for those about to say "well you could have set that up in 2 minute using the editor", the end result feels _nowhere near_ as satisfying as when you've done it 'manually'.
Those screenshots look awesome love explosions in Crysis

Learning is Fun ^_^

ps:i wanted to quote all the pictures ^_^


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Those screenshots look awesome love explosions in Crysis
> Learning is Fun ^_^
> *ps:i wanted to quote all the pictures ^_^*


But why? What good comes out of quoting all of the pictures?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> ps:i wanted to quote all the pictures ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> But why? What good comes out of quoting all of the pictures?


Please. Use spoilers. You can quote all the pictures if you want, but *use spoilers*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I am not a fan of Skyrim, however this screenshot is incredibly beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of the sky with the distant planet in the background, mixed with a DRAGON... awsome


Cheers, took me a while to take that, waiting on the dragon to fly in the right spot lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Yeah it is awesome also is there planets in the sky in skyrim or is that a Mod.


Mod. I have about 7/8 mods alone that make up just the sky. That is Saturn with Earth as a moon









PS. quoting screens like that will not make the regulars in this thread happy


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> But why? What good comes out of quoting all of the pictures?


Sorry i forgot about using the Spoilers that way people can click them sorry i will try to edit the post ^_^








EDIT: Done now its more neat ^_^

also at headcracker i am a regular i just need to post some more screenshots, Great work with the mods makes the game look more epic.


----------



## xJavontax

Psychonauts


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

*Skyrim:*


----------



## Toology

Silly Max Payne, hanging upside down on a helicopter. Seriously though, this game is GREAT.


----------



## Newbie2009

BUY THIS GAME, AMAZING!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> BUY THIS GAME, AMAZING!


IT WOULD HELP IF YOU TOLD US THE NAME


----------



## Mamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> IT WOULD HELP IF YOU TOLD US THE NAME


Max Payne 3


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> IT WOULD HELP IF YOU TOLD US THE NAME


HEHE Max Payne 3 of course!


----------



## Toology

I finally have my settings for doom 3 perfected ( at least for me ) i was finally able to get HBAO to look the way i wanted it to.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I finally have my settings for doom 3 perfected ( at least for me ) i was finally able to get HBAO to look the way i wanted it to.
> -snip-










I must have Doom III!


----------



## genzo119

The pix you linked will not load for others.

"The album is closed
Author of the album «enb1» has restricted access to it. To see pictures, please enter your password to the album."


----------



## BritishBob

Youtube vid? This thing was 20GB pre-render.... 1.5 GB rendered and took me 7 hours to upload...


----------



## Sammole

Some DayZ


----------



## OC-Guru

Diablo III - Inferno Difficulty


----------



## Rangerscott

Why mod Doom 3 with the copy you already have when you can go buy an "updated' version for more money. LOL


----------



## genzo119

GTA4 Mod Goodbye console...


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammole*
> 
> Some DayZ


YESSS you're the only other one I've seen post this. It has consumed my life for the past month. By far the best MOD I have ever played.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA4 Mod Goodbye console...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy Mother of.... What mods?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> YESSS you're the only other one I've seen post this. It has consumed my life for the past month. By far the best MOD I have ever played.


I posted some as well. Nice white grass.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA4 Mod Goodbye console...


Link link link please


----------



## genzo119

This is my GTA$4 Enb MOD. not forza 4


----------



## Reloaded83

Those GTA:4 shots and the Doom 3 ones are QUITE amazing!


----------



## ASO7




----------



## genzo119




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> This is my GTA$4 Enb MOD. not forza 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Give me download now...







Must have...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Give me download now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have...


i want it as well, LINK PLEASE!!!


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i want it as well, LINK PLEASE!!!


This guys holding out on us!
we want the download now!!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> This is my GTA$4 Enb MOD. not forza 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


please....


----------



## sterik01

I'd like to try that enb as well. Looks amazing.


----------



## BritishBob

I think it's this:
http://icelaglace.com/


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA4 Mod Goodbye console...


Mind telling me the parts in your rig? :O
Seems like it takes a ton to be able to play

And mods please


----------



## genzo119

BritishBob!NO not ice! my enb not compeleted so i need more time shxx:


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> BritishBob!NO not ice! my enb not compeleted so i need more time shxx:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do apologise then, it does look similar. Maybe I am just unused to GTA having god awesome graphics...


----------



## OstiasMoscas

A few Skyrim pics... Being the graphics-whore I am, I really wasn't enjoying the game until I discovered a few mods


























































































... As you can see I'm a sucker for the depth-of-field effect and I'm kinda abusing it in these pics


----------



## genzo119

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502968/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502967/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502965/


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*


Nice use of the "render mode".


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*


LESS PICS MORE LINKS!!


----------



## genzo119

Ok! if u want . before fixed


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502986/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502988/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502989/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502990/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jindot-gae/view/502991/


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> A few Skyrim pics... Being the graphics-whore I am, I really wasn't enjoying the game until I discovered a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... As you can see I'm a sucker for the depth-of-field effect and I'm kinda abusing it in these pics


what mods are you using?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Ok seriously genzo119 enough with the **** teasing and tell me what mods your running!!!!


----------



## sterik01

I must try that enb


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what mods are you using?


A bunch








- High Res Texture Pack (HD DLC)
- Skyrim HD - 2K Textures (Full, not the lite version)
- ENB series Skyrim v0112kage
- True Vision Cinematic ENB V1_2 Normal Nights
- BlurSharp and Film Grain (BlurSharp only)
- Palette files (Cinematic normal color tint)
- Better Dynamic Snow
- Enchanced Blood Textures
- Enchanced Distant Terrain
- Increase the amount of grass
- More Rain
- Legible Road Signs High Res

Non graphical ones:
- Vanguard Armor
- Master The Space-Time Continuum
- Explosive Arrows
- Raeks End - Mini Hideout
- Fall of the Space Core

Btw..The Master the Space-Time Continuum mod has to be the greatest thing since sliced bread!
Combine it with explosive arrows and exploding chickens and you got hours of fun


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Ok seriously genzo119 enough with the **** teasing and tell me what mods your running!!!!


More importantly I just finished getting GTA 4. Now please could I have a download for that.... Even if it is unfinished.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> A few Skyrim pics... Being the graphics-whore I am, I really wasn't enjoying the game until I discovered a few mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Skyrim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... As you can see I'm a sucker for the depth-of-field effect and I'm kinda abusing it in these pics


It looks so much better than vanilla Skyrim


----------



## LuminatX

genzo119!!!! stop teasing!!
post download link, or work faster on finished it!!

also, post regular screenshots, I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## xJavontax

Holy crap genzo, nice job!









You too OstiasMoscas, if I had Skyrim on my PC I'd download those mods in a heartbeat.


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim



[/URL


----------



## Toology

*Lord of the Rings-War in the North* with some ENB ( HL2 version ) and SMAA









Such a fun game, my buddy and I are playing through it on the hardest difficulty and its freakin tough.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It looks so much better than vanilla Skyrim


It really does. Thank God for PC gaming and the mod community








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Holy crap genzo, nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too OstiasMoscas, if I had Skyrim on my PC I'd download those mods in a heartbeat.


Yeah it really made me appreciate and enjoy the game a whole lot more (I guess that's kinda sad though, how muh difference the graphics are making for my enjoyment..).

And I have to agree with everyone else here Genzo, nice work! Really makes me wanna install GTA IV again, and try a few mods.
I'm worried it would completely destroy my FPS though









More screens!

Batman being his badass self:



















.. and a few Metro 2033 shots:


----------



## xJavontax

Nope, not sad at all. In many cases great graphics can enhance the experience and engross the player in the world more.

Picked up the Indie Royale bundle and I've been playing AirMech a lot. It's a ton of fun, and you can play it for free in Google Chrome if you don't want the standalone executable or Steam version.

*AirMech*





*Bastion*
Nothing more needs to be said. Fantastic game.


*Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*
Beautiful game. Looks great, sounds awesome, and the gameplay is captivating.










Sorry for the boatload of pictures, but I have taken a bunch over the days with the intention of posting them in here but I got lazy







So I dumped them all here in one post.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> genzo119!!!! stop teasing!!
> post download link, or work faster on finished it!!
> also, post regular screenshots, I want to see what it looks like.


This^^^^

Those screenshots are amazing.


----------



## darklighthim

Max Payne 2 which MSI afterburner OSD seemed to be displayed in the bottom left during cutscence but in the upper left during normal gameplay.


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Skyrim


That looks fantastic! Which EBN/mods are you using?

--
A few more screens, RAGE this time:


















































































.. The seriously bad textures really ruined the immersion in the game for me.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> That looks fantastic! Which EBN/mods are you using?
> --


About 90 mods lol. Not sure what ENB as i have a folder with about 20 different ones i use and tweak all the time. But i _think_ that shot is using and edited version of unreal cinema (OCN's Lifeshields ENB). That town is Riften also and using the Better Riften mod (adds trees an lights and other extra visual goodies) + about 7 different bump mapping mods.. And HD2K Lite texture pack. I can only run textures on medium outside due to 1GB VRAM. So if you have 2/3GB vram you can run the full HD2K textures and it will look almost twice as good.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> About 90 mods lol. Not sure what ENB as i have a folder with about 20 different ones i use and tweak all the time. But i _think_ that shot is using and edited version of unreal cinema (OCN's Lifeshields ENB). That town is Riften also and using the Better Riften mod (adds trees an lights and other extra visual goodies) + about 7 different bump mapping mods.. And HD2K Lite texture pack. I can only run textures on medium outside due to 1GB VRAM. So if you have 2/3GB vram you can run the full HD2K textures and it will look almost twice as good.


Hehe okay, yeah it's easy for the mods to add up after a little while








Hmm I'm using HD2K Full texture pack. There's only 1.5GB VRAM on my GTX 580, but it's working non the less. I'll give Better Riften a try, and check out the ENB you're talking about, but if I'm not mistaken that's basically a pure quality ENB which gives serious FPS hit l. I've been wanting to try a few of those bump map mods too, how do they affect performance?

I'm pretty happy with the current ENB I'm using (True Vision Cinematic), but I just feel it's lacking something in the lightning department, don't exactly know how to explain it


----------



## ASO7

Skyrim


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> if I'm not mistaken that's basically a pure quality ENB which gives serious FPS hit.


If I can run it on my sigrig at 45FPS I'm sure you'll do just fine. 

*Beautiful Skyrim*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> Hehe okay, yeah it's easy for the mods to add up after a little while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I'm using HD2K Full texture pack. There's only 1.5GB VRAM on my GTX 580, but it's working non the less. I'll give Better Riften a try, and check out the ENB you're talking about, but if I'm not mistaken that's basically a pure quality ENB which gives serious FPS hit l. I've been wanting to try a few of those bump map mods too, how do they affect performance?
> I'm pretty happy with the current ENB I'm using (True Vision Cinematic), but I just feel it's lacking something in the lightning department, don't exactly know how to explain it


Well HD2K adds a lot to vram usage but not the only problem. There are so many other texture mods out there. To pretty much re-texture every single little thing. It all adds up. And add bump mapping to quite a lot of things too (on highest you will notice a minor loss in FPS). not quite everything yet, but the modders are getting there. And it all adds up too. Towns/Roads/Rocks/Mountains.

On nexus search parallax and search beautiful.


----------



## genzo119

why not? Gta4 before pure mod


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If I can run it on my sigrig at 45FPS I'm sure you'll do just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beautiful Skyrim*


You still have a pretty sweet rig


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I still cant get ENB to run worth anything....

Took me 2 hours just now to get Skyrim to even start with it installed, turns out if my GPU isnt dead stock it wont run. Then I get into game, and cant even maintain 20fps indoors. even tried lifeshields configs, no dice.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I still cant get ENB to run worth anything....
> Took me 2 hours just now to get Skyrim to even start with it installed, turns out if my GPU isnt dead stock it wont run. Then I get into game, and cant even maintain 20fps indoors. even tried lifeshields configs, no dice.


Interesting id assume you could run an ENB mod, your rig is nice. Are you running any other mods?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> You still have a pretty sweet rig


My CPU is weak compared to an Intel offering though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> I still cant get ENB to run worth anything....
> Took me 2 hours just now to get Skyrim to even start with it installed, turns out if my GPU isnt dead stock it wont run. Then I get into game, and cant even maintain 20fps indoors. even tried lifeshields configs, no dice.


If you use my ENB profile you need to change the ForceFakeVideocard setting as it's set to be run for AMD.


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV. Finally got it to run smoothly and got the traffic bug fixed. Giving it another run.


----------



## Lifeshield

I wish I could get Saints Row: The Third looking that good.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you use my ENB profile you need to change the ForceFakeVideocard setting as it's set to be run for AMD.


yep did that like you have on your nexus page:thumb: . Immersion gives me better framerate but its still unplayable.

ive got a couple other mods but other than the texture packs with my cards VRam im not sure theyd really effect it that much

SMIM
HD2k
Lush grass/trees
Vurts flora <---- disabled as it killed my framerate in some spots
W.A.T.E.R.

*
High Quality LOD's
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Revamped Exterior Fog
Distant Detail
*
^^ these i turned on one at a time and tested, only lost about 8 fps between them. I have desktop comp/visual themes disabled for skyrim to try and claw back some Vram. My card sits at around 1100mb outside (looking down the hillside from riverwood area twords whiterun, so a big area). My biggest issue right now is when I turn the game slows down to ~30fps then shoots right back up to 50+ after I stop moving my mouse.







This seems to have started after I installed the 301.42 drivers though...

**EDIT**

Doesnt look too bad IMO. It has the slowdowns even with all my mods disabled, which i find odd... Stupid Skyrim is about 100x harder to get running right than oblivion ever was (at least for me, and i had over 170 mods for oblivion). Now if we could just get FCom for skyrim...









Any suggestions of vegetation mods that may run better than lush grass/trees/vurts?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> GTA IV. Finally got it to run smoothly and got the traffic bug fixed. Giving it another run.


You got GTA IV ... to run... smoothly? WITCHCRAFT. BURN THE WITCH


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol.


----------



## 218689

IL-2 sturmovik: cliffs of dover


----------



## Reloaded83

Might want to get that wing checked out...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> GTA IV. Finally got it to run smoothly and got the traffic bug fixed. Giving it another run.


I was going to install the mod you had, but I found it too glossy/bright and gives me a headache


----------



## sterik01

Set bloom to false in the enbseries config file. It ends up just right. Using L3evo's enb settings. Love it.









Oh and I didn't mean SMOOTHLY to where its bug free. I meant smooth to me, I stopped playing because of the traffic bug and enb's that destroyed my FPS. Now that traffic fix works its gravy









Last ones for tonight. Sorry if flooding this thread with GTAIV pictures.

Not too glossy or bright... maybe turn the brightness down.


----------



## Toology

More Doom 3


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Set bloom to false in the enbseries config file. It ends up just right. Using L3evo's enb settings. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I didn't mean SMOOTHLY to where its bug free. I meant smooth to me, I stopped playing because of the traffic bug and enb's that destroyed my FPS. Now that traffic fix works its gravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last ones for tonight. Sorry if flooding this thread with GTAIV pictures.
> Not too glossy or bright... maybe turn the brightness down.


I still think it's too washed out/bright/glossy
But it's my opinion


----------



## xJavontax

*Limbo*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> More Doom 3


Looks awesome. So going to buy this to mod when it goes on sale.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> *Limbo*


This game really intrigued me... It was quite fun as well


----------



## InsideJob

How to I use spoilers? In example for my last post, rather then have all the pictures I am mentioning re-appear they just have a spoiler?


----------



## =Tac=

Click the spoiler icon on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(looks like a blacked out speech box)


.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## 218689

More IL-2 sturmovik: cliffs of dover


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## Lifeshield

﻿﻿*Skyrim*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Skyrim, I promise to not forget my fraps overlay next time












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

I've seen enough skyrim photos in this thread that I'll never need to buy the game. lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Max Payne 3


----------



## Toology

*Oblivion*, honestly i think this game can look better than skyrim in some ways







*Crysis* modded


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Quote:


> Rules for this thread:
> 1. *You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted.* Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.
> 2. Discussion about the screenshots is encouraged but try and keep discussion to chatter about the screenshots or things directly related. There are other threads on this forum in which to discuss these other matters.
> 3. And of course, follow all rules in the TOS, this includes but is not limited to being civil to everyone on the forums and do not abuse the tag system.


----------



## Blackops_2

Thanks for that I had forgotten.

What happen to the title bar on individual post?


----------



## Milamber

Max Payne 3 in 2d.... Like chocolate without coffee.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Offline

Some quick screenshots of Skyrim, nothing too special, been months and had to re-install so i'm still adding mods to this, shaping up nicely though.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*


NO 1080P? That's just cruel.


----------



## Blackops_2

More Max


----------



## smex

GTA IV with ICEnhancer 1.25 @ 3360x1890



ice2012_4_11_22_41_41.jpg 2128k .jpg file


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> More Max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


reminds me of the guy from Breaking Bad, just put some glasses on him


----------



## (sic)

^Sorry but Walter White is much more of a badass.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> More Max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the guy from Breaking Bad, just put some glasses on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> ^Sorry but Walter White is much more of a badass.


Needs more ambient occlusion.


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> ^Sorry but Walter White is much more of a badass.


Absolutely false. More badass than max? No... not even a chance. IMO


----------



## dmanstasiu

Entitled... "Oops"

Far Cry 2 . I threw one too many molotov cocktails...


----------



## (sic)

Random couple.


----------



## Xinoxide

Skyrim is starting to look like grown men playing with barbies...


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## philhalo66

Trine 2 this game is pretty sweet for 15 bucks


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA IV


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> NO 1080P? That's just cruel.


Which one do you want? i have all of them @ 1080p, buy i only upload a resized version.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Skyrim is starting to look like grown men playing with barbies...


Hahaha yep, and most of the "better faces" mods make them look like butterfaces...


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Skyrim is starting to look like grown men playing with barbies...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha yep, and most of the "better faces" mods make them look like butterfaces...
Click to expand...

Currently, am uninstalling skyrim.

Feeling more manly already.


----------



## PureBlackFire

The Witcher 2










Dirt 3


----------



## ASO7




----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


What game is this?


----------



## ghost_z

^thats skyrim in all its glory


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^thats skyrim in all its glory


Its hard to tell without the presence of barbies.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Its hard to tell without the presence of barbies.


I have lots of barbies i you want them


----------



## Xinoxide

I use them for training paratroopers how to react when on fire. So yeah, I'll take 'em.










Heres a Doom3


----------



## ghost_z

bring on teh barbies


----------



## sterik01

Anything, just not muscular half naked men.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*
> -snip-


Sorry if this has been asked already, I'm not browsing OCN from my PC so I can't really look through the entire thread, but what mods are you running in GTA 4? It makes vanilla GTA 4 look like complete crap


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already, I'm not browsing OCN from my PC so I can't really look through the entire thread, but what mods are you running in GTA 4? It makes vanilla GTA 4 look like complete crap


ENB Series and high resolution textures.


----------



## JMCB

X-Wing Alliance. I've been wanting to play a good Star Wars game for awhile, and I figured it would be easier to play a classic than waiting it out for a modern version.

I just installed it, so I'm going to have to start installing all the upgraded models so this thing would actually look decent.


----------



## Rangerscott

Ha. The death star v2.0 actually looks good.


----------



## Toology

*Doom 3 RoE* with a ton of mods. Just getting back into playing it since the BFG edition is coming out psssf.... who needs it.


----------



## awdrifter

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

Been playing this game for over 25 hours, it started out ok, but now the quests seems really boring and tedious, maybe I'll take a break and play some Max Payne 3.

























Spoiler for the ending of Teeth of Naros DLC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anokatos was so hard to kill, and I encountered a bug where after I killed him the cutscene doesn't trigger. But I found out that I need to go back out of the cave, go in again and make sure Secandra follows me into place where the fight with Anokatos, then the cutscene will trigger properly.

































I didn't record a video of the fight where the cutscene actually worked, but here's a video of the bug.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Guild Wars 2


----------



## xJavontax

*Torchlight*

































*Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning Demo*

























*Diablo III*
























































This game has fantastic CG scenes. And the game itself is just gorgeous.


----------



## Toology

A few more *Doom 3 RoE*. Damn this game is so awesome, not bad for 10 years old


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Guild Wars 2


barbies yayyy


----------



## Xinoxide

Torchlight. So fun.


----------



## utterfabrication

Sword and Sworcery


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

GW2


----------



## snoball

Used some online guide to get to play *Warface*, It's OK, kinda glitchy.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Playing Diablo 2 because the sequel is currently terrible.


----------



## lurker2501

Good old Dead Space


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## Newbie2009

Crysis with mods


----------



## Redwoodz

Kingdom of Amular: Reckoning
gorgeous game








all gameplay, no CG


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Playing Diablo 2 because the sequel is currently terrible.


THANK YOU. D3 is too cartoony for me, there's something about the gameplay (especially the potions







)

I much prefer D2 and D1 to it.


----------



## FLCLimax




----------



## Milamber

What game is this ^^^^^^

Why post pics without the name of the game


----------



## Cotton

Looks like TERA.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## snoball

God your GTA looks so good............................


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> God your GTA looks so good............................


Agreed. I was mesmerized.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> THANK YOU. D3 is too cartoony for me, there's something about the gameplay (especially the potions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I much prefer D2 and D1 to it.


I think the new art style looks miles better. D1 and D2 look ugly to me (not taking into account the games' age.) It's [Diablo 3] a gorgeous game. It's not gritty, but it's not supposed to be. The old art director left in the middle of the production cycle so it's not really their fault that it's not dark and gritty.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Good old Dead Space
> 
> From Drop Box
> 
> From Drop Box
> 
> From Drop Box


Dead Space....what a game!!!!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What game is this ^^^^^^
> 
> Why post pics without the name of the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Looks like TERA.


That's Guild Wars 2.


----------



## BritishBob

Runes of Magic. My brand new Midget dwarf mage....


----------



## snoball

Was I just playing BF3 or lost inside a digital IKEA?


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Was I just playing BF3 or lost inside a digital IKEA?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Looks more like Mirrors Edge, lol.

Actually, it looks alot like Mirrors Edge. Hmm....


----------



## Xealot

*Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion Beta:*





































*Spec Ops: The Line Demo:*


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## snoball

Moar BF3.


----------



## xJavontax

Killing Floor


We should get a huge OCN game of Killing Floor going.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*


Holy cow, what mods did you use?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Holy cow, what mods did you use?
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


*PLEASE* refrain from quoting all the pictures, especially when the original post is only 2 posts up. Quoting all the pictures is only okay when you use a spoiler to hide them or if the original post is on another page.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Holy cow, what mods did you use?


I second this! I will reinstall tonight and get this going if I knew what mods were used.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I second this! I will reinstall tonight and get this going if I knew what mods were used.


yeah his pics sold me on getting gta4 once it goes on sale again just for that mod.

SEE devs and publishers what MODS do to your game and it's sales! see: Arma 2 and DayZ.... regressing and lack of mod support in 2012 compared to 2002 is baffling.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Holy cow, what mods did you use?
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Dont quote the pics!!!

I used enb series, high resolution textures and supersampling antialiasing, thats all.


----------



## lurker2501

Blood Omen Legacy of Kain


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## philhalo66

Resident evil 4 heavily modded (I'm pretty sure i dont have a single stock model or texture left lol)


----------



## dmanstasiu

FEAR 3



















Mindfreak. shower curtains.


----------



## lurker2501

Some more creepy Dead Space


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop BoxFrom Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## trivium nate

what mods were used for gta and doom 3 roe? thanks!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Some more Metro 2033


----------



## LuminatX

Spec Ops: The Line (Demo)


----------



## (sic)

Dead Space 2







Metro 2033


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Blood Omen Legacy of Kain
> 
> From Drop Box
> 
> From Drop Box
> 
> From Drop Box


Mmm i remember this game. Good memories.


----------



## Toology

Just finished *Doom 3 and ROE*, with sikkmod and a few other mods, its like playing a new game each time due to the " random demons option "


----------



## xJavontax

*Borderlands*
with some tweaks.


----------



## ghost_z

^^its borderlands 1 and not 2...wayyy to deceive people


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> ^^its borderlands 1 and not 2...wayyy to deceive people


Oh crap lol, I had Borderlands 2 on my mind while I was posting it







fixed lol


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Mmm i remember this game. Good memories.


love this game. so much, that i sometimes cite whole dialoge phrases from it for no reason


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Spec Ops: The Line (Demo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Really need to use Spoiler Tags... :p


Love this demo. Looks like it's a very cool concept game. I love it already. Can't wait til I can afford it.









~Ceadder


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Dead Island*





*F.E.A.R 3*







*Spec Ops: The Line* (demo)








*Trine 2*


----------



## lurker2501

Just finished Portal 2 today. What a game!


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Spec Ops: The Line (Demo)


omg is this game anyway related to the spec ops series made by ripcord?


----------



## Offline

Crysis (Rygel textures pack, REALoaded 1.4)


----------



## frickfrock999

*Torture Game 3.*


----------



## xJavontax

*Just Cause 2*
Fantastic game, RidicUlust gave me a code he had left over. Thanks again!





Although I will say something about this game is lacking. I don't know if it's the voice acting or the writing, but something needs improvement.

And I'm going to stop using Steam for screen shots, the compression is awful.


----------



## computerparts




----------



## lurker2501

On to Dead Space 2. Currently broadcasting it on TwitchTV nick *failhardgopro*


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## gotasavage2

GTA4


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## frickfrock999

*PHANTASMAGORIA.
*
She's so whiny. An axe to the skull was a blessing.


----------



## xNAPx

AMNESIA THE DARK DESCENT



























DONKEY KONG COUNTRY RETURNS


----------



## trivium nate

i would ask what gta 4 mods those are but i know ill be ignored same with the doom 3 n doom 3 roe and skyrim ons -_-


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i would ask what gta 4 mods those are but i know ill be ignored same with the doom 3 n doom 3 roe and skyrim ons -_-


Passive aggressive much









GTA4 = Icenhancer


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Torture Game 3.*
> -snip-


Saucy!


----------



## LuminatX

(GTA4)
I see people keep saying Icenhancer, but when I go to the guys site to download it, the download link is broken.
Could someone post a link to a download?

Also does the Icenhancer include this HD Texture pack I've been hearing about?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> (GTA4)
> I see people keep saying Icenhancer, but when I go to the guys site to download it, the download link is broken.
> Could someone post a link to a download?
> Also does the Icenhancer include this HD Texture pack I've been hearing about?


I'd like this too. I saw a link once for an ICEnhancer mod that was 50MB in size but a lot of them are also 4MB in size. I'm so confused, nothing is organized at all.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i would ask what gta 4 mods those are but i know ill be ignored same with the doom 3 n doom 3 roe and skyrim ons -_-


Whoa sorry bro i didnt see you ask about that. The guide is in my sig, if you need any help feel free to pm me


----------



## karlis

MTASA - multiplayer mod for gta san andreas, kind of simmilar to SA-MP, but MUCH more advanced.
this is GTA IV style hud mod for MTASA, made by myself.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> (GTA4)
> I see people keep saying Icenhancer, but when I go to the guys site to download it, the download link is broken.
> Could someone post a link to a download?
> Also does the Icenhancer include this HD Texture pack I've been hearing about?


iCEnhancer 2.0

The 'Better City Textures' pack is seperate, googling it will get you plenty of results though.


----------



## phlum

Does it have to be a "showing-off" kinda screenshot? 'Cause I have a stupid picture of a glitch in Deus Ex:
(May contain spoilers!)


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i would ask what gta 4 mods those are but i know ill be ignored same with the doom 3 n doom 3 roe and skyrim ons -_-


Check the video info


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phlum*
> 
> Does it have to be a "showing-off" kinda screenshot?


Definitely not. You can post whatever you want.

GTA: SA. Good ol' Rockstar.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Definitely not. You can post whatever you want.
> GTA: SA. Good ol' Rockstar.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Definitely not. You can post whatever you want.
> GTA: SA. Good ol' Rockstar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


didn't notice at first sight


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> iCEnhancer 2.0
> The 'Better City Textures' pack is seperate, googling it will get you plenty of results though.


But does this work with the Steam version?
I keep seeing all these sites mentioned different versions, like 1.0.4.0 / 1.0.7.0 / EFLC or something or other.

EDIT: I'm running 1.0.7.0 version, and it says Icenhancer 2.0 doesn't look that good for this latest patch? lol


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> But does this work with the Steam version?
> I keep seeing all these sites mentioned different versions, like 1.0.4.0 / 1.0.7.0 / EFLC or something or other.


I believe you have to downgrade the Steam version in order to use it. Not sure.
*Driver: San Francisco*
Daily deal yesterday, worth all of it! No framerate issues whatsoever!


----------



## LuminatX

yeah it looks that way, I follow the instructions, but while my game is loading, it always crashes.
why can't these people just update their mods! lol
I have no idea how to downgrade this junk

EDIT: found a tutorial on how to downgrade for the steam version.
http://www.gtagaming.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128300

going to backup my game now, and then try to install the icenhancer now.

EDIT2: nvm I give up, every time it just crashes on initial loading.
tried different versions of ICE as well, still no luck.

vanilla gta4 it is.


----------



## trivium nate

ok thanks and sorry


----------



## xNAPx

http://imgur.com/M2Wha




http://imgur.com/1YTgJ




http://imgur.com/Sq354




http://imgur.com/4xgYY




http://imgur.com/jgGuE




http://imgur.com/32WBD




http://imgur.com/MsSH7




http://imgur.com/vwUj4




http://imgur.com/24dvg




http://imgur.com/VA8VC




http://imgur.com/KCSDk




http://imgur.com/PLOI9


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> yeah it looks that way, I follow the instructions, but while my game is loading, it always crashes.
> why can't these people just update their mods! lol
> I have no idea how to downgrade this junk
> EDIT: found a tutorial on how to downgrade for the steam version.
> http://www.gtagaming.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128300
> going to backup my game now, and then try to install the icenhancer now.
> EDIT2: nvm I give up, every time it just crashes on initial loading.
> tried different versions of ICE as well, still no luck.
> vanilla gta4 it is.


Have you tried closing msi afterburner or whatever similar program you could have running? Because that is what was crashing the game for me.


----------



## LuminatX

Whomever has GTA4 on steam, and has been successful on installing these mods like enbseries or icenhancer, please pm me!


----------



## Toology

*Skyrim* with my new ENB settings. This is my third time playing through this game ( previous profiles were over one hundred hours ) and i never get tired of this game


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Whomever has GTA4 on steam, and has been successful on installing these mods like enbseries or icenhancer, please pm me!


I'd appreciate a PM too if anyone can help.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Super Ghouls n Ghosts


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Whomever has GTA4 on steam, and has been successful on installing these mods like enbseries or icenhancer, please pm me!


http://www.gtagaming.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128300

Just follow the instuctions and you have succesfully downgraded your game to 1.0.4.0.

After that install ICEnhancer (just copy/paste and replace when it asks to) and try starting the game with afterburner turned off (though I have never had problems with it on).

Thats how I got it working...


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Dead Space 2*


----------



## (sic)

I'd like to know what program you guys are using to take screen shots, so that the performance/FPS graphic doesn't show in the corner (such as, Fraps, MSI AB).


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'd like to know what program you guys are using to take screen shots, so that the performance/FPS graphic doesn't show in the corner (such as, Fraps, MSI AB).


Steam Screenshot Manager.


----------



## (sic)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Steam Screenshot Manager.


And for games that run outside of steam?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> And for games that run outside of steam?


Same thing. Just run the game with the Steam Overlay.


----------



## (sic)

Appreciate it!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'd like to know what program you guys are using to take screen shots, so that the performance/FPS graphic doesn't show in the corner (such as, Fraps, MSI AB).


In MSI AB and EVGA Precision X you can set the osd to not show up in screen shots and videos. It's right in the options menu under the "osd" tab in precision X or the "screen capture" tab in AB.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'd like to know what program you guys are using to take screen shots, so that the performance/FPS graphic doesn't show in the corner (such as, Fraps, MSI AB).


I personally use Steam's own screenshot management tool and Fraps.
You can specify Fraps not to include the FPS counter (by default I think it excludes it anyway).


----------



## lurker2501

DS2 Vintage armor suit


From Drop Box


----------



## 218689

so, i just finished Sniper Elite V2. Just as i started the final stage something cought my eye.

at first I was like "***! is Norwegian flags doing in Berlin in 1945?", but then I zoomed in and loled.

screenies:


----------



## xJavontax

I usually use Steam but I'm going to start using Afterburner more. Steam compresses the crap out of the shots and it looks like complete crap.


----------



## Threefeet

Spoiler: DayZ Goodness


----------



## sterik01

Some more GTA IV 1600x900


----------



## snoball

Enough GTA guys, I can't take it. SO GLORIOUS. 11/10 jealousy

But seriously, anyone care to take a shot of the statue and airport for me?


----------



## sterik01

Last ones.. I have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I'd like to know what program you guys are using to take screen shots, so that the performance/FPS graphic doesn't show in the corner (such as, Fraps, MSI AB).


Fraps


----------



## sterik01

I use fraps as well


----------



## bronze316

*Skyrim* with True Vision ENB









http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15983
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17562


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> so, i just finished Sniper Elite V2. Just as i started the final stage something cought my eye.
> at first I was like "***! is Norwegian flags doing in Berlin in 1945?", but then I zoomed in and loled.
> screenies:


Worth buying you think?


----------



## sterik01

Ivplayed the demo and decided it wasnt worth it.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Enough GTA guys, I can't take it. SO GLORIOUS. 11/10 jealousy
> But seriously, anyone care to take a shot of the statue and airport for me?


Same, whenever i try and mod my copy of GTA 4 I get black screens on load up....


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Worth buying you think?


Its a good game, but its not the best. story is kinda meh, and it is short(5-6h). The thing that made this game most entertaining for me was the "Mortal Combat" style killshots and killing the führer DLC. Definitely pick it up when it comes on sale though.


----------



## philhalo66

*Crysis maxed out*


*Crysis 2*


*F.E.A.R. 2*



*GTA IV*


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Last ones.. I have a long day tomorrow.


Ur mods plz?

You guys should really start posting the name of the game and the mods your using with your pics.
All these screenshots make me so jelly.


----------



## sterik01

I used this video and followed everything on it. I changed the ENB though. I'll post up the actual name in a little while.
search this on youtube GTA IV - İCEnhancer 1.35 + Photorealistic 8 + Neolux Enb 1.2 Watch in 1080p!!!


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## xJavontax

*Made a thread for mobile games too, for those of you that are interested.*


----------



## zwano

darksiders RASENSHURIKEN!!!!


----------



## youpekkad

Crysis


Stalker: Call of pripyat


Battlefield3


GTAIV (boring, I know)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Metro 2033:


----------



## ASO7

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit*


----------



## snoball

I've become so used to you uploading GTA shots I was like OMG







over those NFS shots. Then I realized it was NFS. Nice pics though


----------



## jellis142

Need For Speed HP may be too short and repetative (not to mention lack of any real graphic settings), it's beautiful!


----------



## Offline

Yeah Hot Persuit looks great, even better in motion


----------



## lurker2501

RE5


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## Offline

BF3


----------



## (sic)

^Nice shots!

Would you mind sharing your injector settings?


----------



## Offline

Sure, credit goes to Snoball for these settings!










Spoiler: Code



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/
// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25;  // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.6
#define CoefBlur 1.5
// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.18
#define Sharpen_val0 0.9
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 8 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 3.5; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 3.5; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 3.5; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 3.5; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.01 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 4.50 // lower values = whitening
// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.89 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.10
#define Exposure 0.00
#define Saturation 1.5 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift 0.0 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 2 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 0.65 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.65 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.025;
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## (sic)

Ah hah, thought it looked similar to the one I'm running now... That's because I'm running Snoballs as well. Thanks tho.


----------



## snoball

<3

I didn't make the settings but I appreciate the credit! lol

Found them as an anon post on some website.


----------



## snoball

Mission acquire BF3 pictures! I get carried away. Possible doubles in hgere.


Spoiler: Save Your Interwebsz!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just a quick question. I don't have bf3 yet so I can't really compare. But what do those settings do differently and where to I change them?


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Just a quick question. I don't have bf3 yet so I can't really compare. But what do those settings do differently and where to I change them?


They seem to get rid of the ugly filter on the game and make it more colorful. Definitely more pleasing to look at. Gives me a reason to boot up the game again.


----------



## lurker2501

Lost Planet 2


From Drop Box


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Lost Planet 2
> -snip-


How is Lost Planet 2? I have the first for X360 but I'm not a huge fan of it. Played it for about 2 hours before getting bored.


----------



## ASO7

*Hot Pursuit*


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> How is Lost Planet 2? I have the first for X360 but I'm not a huge fan of it. Played it for about 2 hours before getting bored.


To me it looks almost the same as the first part, which i enjoyed very much, but i just started playing it, so my opinion might change as i progress further in the game.


----------



## gotasavage2

GTA4


----------



## sterik01

What enb? Nice shots:thumb:


----------



## crazyg0od33

Dirt 3 (glad I got it free cause I SUCK lol







) :


----------



## gotasavage2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What enb? Nice shots:thumb:


I was trying out _Project Rage2_ . Thanks.


----------



## Xinoxide

Doom 3 sikkmod and HD textures.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Doom 3 sikkmod and HD textures.


Yay someone else who is rocking Doom 3, I took some more screens since you got me in the mood to play it again


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Doom 3 sikkmod and HD textures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay someone else who is rocking Doom 3, I took some more screens since you got me in the mood to play it again
Click to expand...

I have never finished this game. Its always gotten too scary for me.









gotten as far as I always have.

Here's to hoping I can pull my wits together and finish it.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## xJavontax

Is that Need for Speed Most Wanted? I'm gonna have to pick that up, just remembered that it's a Criterion game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i think its hot pursuit


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i think its hot pursuit


Is Most Wanted the one coming out soon? I can't keep up, all of these NFS remakes are confusing me.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Is that Need for Speed Most Wanted? I'm gonna have to pick that up, just remembered that it's a Criterion game.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Thanks, I didn't know which one it was haha. Too many NFS games.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots


I don't remember Hot Pursuit looking so nice.


----------



## snoball

I think he is using Photo Mode. Just played and it looks great, just not like his screenshots.

That game is very fun, wasted an hour in free roam. It started thunderstorming while I was cruising, god I loved it. Very fun and I actually found myself slowing down to check things out. Solid game!

Didn't take any screenies guys, sorry!

Maybe when The Run finishes its DL I'll play and post pics!


----------



## Xinoxide

My wife just scared the life out of me. I have to take a break Im getting to scared. lol.

I have never been able to beat this game in the past.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I think he is using Photo Mode. Just played and it looks great, just not like his screenshots.


NO, i dont use the photo mode, theyre all in-game or from cutscenes, compare with these ones:
_*click for original resolution & PNG*_


----------



## snoball

Your game looks great, you must've modified it? I play on 1080p and the game looks in dire need of some AA. Forcing from NVIDIA control panel did nothing...

If possible, please assist me in getting my game to look like yours! PM or post here.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey snoball. I saw earlier settings for an FXAA injector for BF3 that you had. where can I get that? How would I install it?
I found another one that just had files to copy into my BF3 folder?
thanks


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hey snoball. I saw earlier settings for an FXAA injector for BF3 that you had. where can I get that? How would I install it?
> I found another one that just had files to copy into my BF3 folder?
> thanks


Responded in PM. NFS The Run screen shots inbound within an hour.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*














































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Your game looks great, you must've modified it? I play on 1080p and the game looks in dire need of some AA. Forcing from NVIDIA control panel did nothing...
> If possible, please assist me in getting my game to look like yours! PM or post here.


Search SGSSAA for this game, thats all.

But ull need a second GTX570 in you want 60fps and my screenshots quality.


----------



## snoball

If I maintain 30 (VSYNC) I will be happy. I'll try it out.


----------



## snoball

The Run shots will not be coming. Game may look good but its very meh. That locked 30 FPS seriously irritated me, although it is smooth.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> The Run shots will not be coming. Game may look good but its very meh. That locked 30 FPS seriously irritated me, although it is smooth.


The game has unlocked fps with the latest patch....


----------



## snoball

I'm pretty sure I can't patch my copy....









I'll look into trying though.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Your game looks great, you must've modified it? I play on 1080p and the game looks in dire need of some AA. Forcing from NVIDIA control panel did nothing...
> 
> If possible, please assist me in getting my game to look like yours! PM or post here.


Same here man.


----------



## youpekkad

Some more GTAIV







I posted these cause I liked them and btw these are not ICENhancer-shots (some other enb made by one modder). Surprised how well my rig runs this too....


----------



## sterik01

youpekkad, do you get missing textures after playing for a while?


----------



## ASO7

*NFS Hot Pursuit*


----------



## crazyg0od33

my god that looks unreal!


----------



## snoball

So I did some changed to NFS and it looks nice now! Thanks to ASO7, rep+


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> youpekkad, do you get missing textures after playing for a while?


Hmm, what is a while? I played about 40minutes and didnt notice any of that.


----------



## Scott1541

Just a random screenshot of my Commonwealth Forces Victory Parade in Men of War: Assault Squad.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## crazyg0od33

any good? I played the demo and it was meh


----------



## Pandora's Box

The game makes you make some hard decisions. Really pulls at you emotionally. Im on chapter 10 and I already know I will want to play it again to find out what happens if I choose a different option. It does start out as a generic cover based 3rd party shooter but give it about an hour and the game pulls away from that and the story really starts going. The environment really does a lot for the game. (How many fps's are based in deserts with skyscrapers?)

I'm really glad I dove into this game blind. Didn't read any reviews, I just felt like playing a fps and saw this game was just released. Rarely do I just buy games without doing any research. I'm very glad I purchased this game. Highly recommended.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hmm, what is a while? I played about 40minutes and didnt notice any of that.


how many customs vehicles do you have installed?

I start getting this after 10-20 minutes of play time.

it gets worse if I continue playing.



now some screenshots ... random ones from today




I removed the custom vics. No more missing textures. Wonder how many cars you can add before missing textures.


----------



## theturbofd

Having some drifting fun in forza


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more FXAA injected BF3 goodness - BIG THANKS TO SNOBALL FOR THE SETTINGS!

FXAA OFF


FXAA ON


FXAA OFF


FXAA ON


----------



## MaxFTW

So i was playing Deus ex


----------



## youpekkad

@ Sterik: I have only one customcar installed, maybe I just replace that same car then if I want to try a different one









And +1 to snoballs FXAA-settings, using those as well and they rock.


----------



## sterik01

Some spec ops the line demo off of steam.









Still not too sure its worth buying. Maybe just another run and gun console game.








Fixed the missing texture problem by removing the first car pack I had (400mb) and installing a smaller one (180mb). Fresh install of 1070 and downgraded to 1040 on steam.


----------



## snoball

I recorded it in 720p with 24 FPS. When I record 1080p 24FPS it is a lag fest. Any suggestions?


----------



## trendy

Try recording to an SSD if you have one, and more memory helps. You're going to lose some performance when recording, but it shouldn't be really bad unless you're barely hitting playable frame rates.


----------



## mat459

Sniper Elite V2

I thought this game was ok. Then this happened. Epic.


----------



## ASO7

*NFS Hot Pursuit*


----------



## snoball

I recorded some Hot Pursuit in 1080p30 and it didn't lag! I have an extra drive I use for recording and forgot to set it up for that first video , derp on me. Will upload later file is too large.

Again thanks ASO7 for the help!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Sniper Elite V2
> 
> I thought this game was ok. Then this happened. Epic.


That's just messed up...lol.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Dead Space 2*


----------



## sterik01

Does DS2 have an unlock feature for using handgun only throughout the whole game? Like dead space 1.


----------



## Offline

BF3


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Does DS2 have an unlock feature for using handgun only throughout the whole game? Like dead space 1.


It has a 'Foam Finger' unlock, if that's what you mean of which a video exists:


----------



## frickfrock999

*DEADLOCK*

My new little obsession.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BF3


what injector is that?
settings please


----------



## sterik01

GRAW2 online. Still THE best online multiplayer game.


----------



## Waltz

Hey snoball

can you pm me your BF3 Fxaa settings and also settings you use in nvidia inspector?

Thanks !!


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what injector is that?
> settings please


Here you go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             FXAA Injector danoc1 v1.25 SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25;  // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.6
#define CoefBlur 1.5

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.18
#define Sharpen_val0 0.9

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 8 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 3.5; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 3.5; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 3.5; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 3.5; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.01 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 4.50 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.89 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.10
#define Exposure 0.00
#define Saturation 1.5 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift 0.0 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 2 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 0.65 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.65 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.025;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## crazyg0od33

Thanks +REP!!!

also, how do you guys all get BF3 shots where it looks like the HUD is gone?

lol, those settings happen to be the same ones I'm running now.
Wonder why your looks so much more vivid...
Is that SP or MP?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> Hey snoball
> can you pm me your BF3 Fxaa settings and also settings you use in nvidia inspector?
> Thanks !!


PM'd the settings to you


----------



## (sic)

I believe the command is "ui.drawenable 0"


----------



## Waltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> PM'd the settings to you


thx for the reply


----------



## Waltz

do you guys use Nvidia Inspector with BF3 profile to change graphical settings ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Is that like the nvidia control panel? I see a lot of people suggesting settings to use in it but I've never used it really.


----------



## snoball

I don't use the inspector for battlefield 3

Also thanks for send them the settings, busy with a job hunt so not really checking OCN often.


----------



## lurker2501

Random Explosions 5


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## sterik01

Some more GTA IV.


----------



## frickfrock999

*PSYCHOLOGY - MAXED.*


























*DEMON RUN*


----------



## Degree

You guys mind sending me the settings for BF3?







Thanks!
Also tell me how to use it haha


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*


Plastic Surgery Mod? :3


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You guys mind sending me the settings for BF3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Also tell me how to use it haha


ygpm


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ygpm


Thanks


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV EFLC/1125

My ENB I have been working on for quite a while..


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> GTA IV EFLC/1125
> My ENB I have been working on for quite a while..


Yours looks alot like mine but if i may make a small suggestion... Try making your shadows just a hair lighter and i think you would have perfection.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Sniper Elite V2 -
I had a testicle shot as well, but I just was too slow to catch it. It actually POPPED hahaha

Double Kill


Bad Headshot:


Popping this guys kidney







:



And the full demo:


----------



## snoball

Kidney...?


----------



## crazyg0od33

whoops, I do NOT know my organs haha.
thanks


----------



## rageofthepeon

Stronghold Kingdoms...starting out with my crappy village.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 -
> I had a testicle shot as well, but I just was too slow to catch it. It actually POPPED hahaha


Nice. I only caught it cause i was recording video, then I went back and took a screen.


----------



## snoball

I forgot to post it last night. Here's my promised NFS video!




I muted the in game music, song is Climax by Camo and Krooked.


----------



## Toology

Great job with the run snoball, that was some slick driving. I just picked this game up, it was $11 on origin ( ugh lol ) so when i get my steering wheel in from amazon im gonna have to challenge your time


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Great job with the run snoball, that was some slick driving. I just picked this game up, it was $11 on origin ( ugh lol ) so when i get my steering wheel in from amazon im gonna have to challenge your time


Thats Hot Pursuit actually ^^ (I read it as you meaning to say NFS The Run, sorry if misread, lol)

And I though I was awful, hit too much while driving. Thanks though!


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Thats Hot Pursuit actually ^^
> And I though I was awful, hit too much while driving. Thanks though!


Yeah i know, it was $11 on origin, what a steal


----------



## snoball

Check this out to force AA in the game, helps SOO much.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=33974105&postcount=83


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Check this out to force AA in the game, helps SOO much.
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=33974105&postcount=83


Thanks, i cant wait, i have been waiting so long to play a good racing game on my PC +REP


----------



## crazyg0od33

AHHH +REP ON THAT DEAL THANKS MAN!!!!


----------



## snoball

I think I will try and upload one race a day here. Mainly because I want to waste time lol. One currently uploading to youtube. Maybe I'll do some FPS too.


----------



## crazyg0od33

do you use fraps? I'm currently DL'ing like EVERY program to test out vidcap stuff.


----------



## snoball

For Need for Speed I am using FRAPS since locking it to 30 FPS is playable. I must use something else for Battlefield. That is still a search. Seems like recording from 1080p in that game lags like heck. Even if I compress to 720p for recording. I hate playing it in 720 to record 720p.

MSI Afterburner's recording is my current go to, free as well! For shooters this is. FRAPS for all else.

I'm hearing of one called DXTory (Spelling error?) DIdn't try it yet, if you do let me know how it is.


----------



## snoball

Guess the song anyone?


----------



## crazyg0od33

trying it now









EDIT -- I wouldnt recommend Dxtory AT ALL!
I dont know if I had it set up wrong (I probably did) but while my game was butter (stayed over 100fps majority of the time), the video itself recorded at varying FPS, sometimes as low as 4!
The video was a slideshow, while my game was not.
I havent tried fraps in BF3 yet, but I'll report back on my findings. up next - playclaw, and after that - D3DGear


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> trying it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT -- I wouldnt recommend Dxtory AT ALL!
> I dont know if I had it set up wrong (I probably did) but while my game was butter (stayed over 100fps majority of the time), the video itself recorded at varying FPS, sometimes as low as 4!
> The video was a slideshow, while my game was not.
> I havent tried fraps in BF3 yet, but I'll report back on my findings. up next - playclaw, and after that - D3DGear


I used DXTory for some of my games
But it's FRAPS > DXTory, only reason you would use DXTory is if you can't handle the video sizes that FRAPs produce.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Can't handle the sizes lol? My fraps recording of sniper elite was a total of 25 gigs. My tests of dxtory gave me 76 gigs for an 8 minute video lol.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Can't handle the sizes lol? My fraps recording of sniper elite was a total of 25 gigs. My tests of dxtory gave me 76 gigs for an 8 minute video lol.


You not doing something right then, what settings are you using for DXTory???


----------



## crazyg0od33

I figured it wasn't right. I have no idea. I left it all at stock


----------



## Xinoxide

Used Hot persuit to learn how to upload to Youtube in HD.


----------



## genzo119

GTA4 $ Mod


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA4 $ Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]


I hate you... I cannot mod gta, every time I do it breaks... :S


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I hate you... I cannot mod gta, every time I do it breaks... :S


You're doing it wrong









I think, what version (Steam or physical) and what patch? Also what are you using to mod it?


----------



## Toology

Quake 4 with my sikkmod settings. This game came out in 2005 and looks stunning still.


----------



## lurker2501

FEAR 2 Reborn


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quake 4 with my sikkmod settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This game came out in 2005 and looks stunning still.


While it does look nice, it looks more to me like they put so much grain in there that you cant tell how old the game is. the stuff in focus looks nice but everything else just looks like 300 on steroids


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quake 4 with my sikkmod settings. This game came out in 2005 and looks stunning still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The one thing I don't like about those id Tech 4 games is how the bloom looks; I remember messing around with it in Doom 3 some and just thought it was best to have it set to a very low value. Other than that those games still look great modded.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quake 4 with my sikkmod settings. This game came out in 2005 and looks stunning still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing I don't like about those id Tech 4 games is how the bloom looks; I remember messing around with it in Doom 3 some and just thought it was best to have it set to a very low value. Other than that those games still look great modded.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Quake 4 with my sikkmod settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This game came out in 2005 and looks stunning still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it does look nice, it looks more to me like they put so much grain in there that you cant tell how old the game is. the stuff in focus looks nice but everything else just looks like 300 on steroids
Click to expand...

Must not have played with sikkmod. the variables within every shader that you can customize is great. It is also all doable while playing through a simple menu.

The grain, the bloom, the amounts, the tints and wash, everything. Give it a go, see what you come up with.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no I havent played with it lol. I dont own the game. I was merely commenting based off the screens shown

Id definitely give it a go if I had the game though


----------



## Xinoxide

Got some shots of the Sikkmod menu.




I managed to skip a couple shots of the menu, but you get the idea.


----------



## darkdeus

Nice GTA shots! Here's some shots from the pre alpha build of Project Cars.


----------



## crazyg0od33

THAT'S PRE-ALPHA???
damn!


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> THAT'S PRE-ALPHA???
> damn!


Yea the game is supposed to be released summer 2013 on the PC, 360, PS3, and possibly the Wii U. PC gamers though can make a one time payment now to get access to weekly pre-alpha builds until the game is released.


----------



## crazyg0od33

How's the game itself? I know it's pre alpha just wondering. Looks unbelievable

EDIT: also, btw guys/gals - I'd recommend playclaw for sure for recording. 11.2gb for a 23 minute BF3 video, looks almost as good/as good as fraps, and my fps was very smooth the entire game. unfortunately the free one has a watermark so i cant really upload it but it's great!


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA4 $ Mod


which mod do u use?


----------



## genzo119

If u want, go this forum

> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=480297&st=24220


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> How's the game itself? I know it's pre alpha just wondering. Looks unbelievable
> !


It's really good for being in pre-alpha and it's a very ambitious game overall. It's going to be a very realistic race sim with a full career mode, pit stops, dynamic time of day and weather system, co op, and dedicated mp servers. It's hard to judge the physics right now because they are currently developing a more advanced tire model and dynamic physics system so a lot of things are placeholders. It runs and controls very well so far though. The ffb is ok but is still a work in progress. Most of the tracks are only about 25% done also so they do not look as good as the cars yet. The developers take feedback everyday from the users though and release development tools, such as FFB and lighting tweakers that allow testers to contribute to the game. Members get to vote on what tracks and cars they want as well. You get to see everything as it's developed too which has been very interesting. The development process has been almost 100% transparent and I hope more games get made this way in the future.


----------



## LuminatX

DXtory over everything else, fraps makes the file sizes way to large.
and DXtory has way more options.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok, please help me then. i FINALLY got Dxtory working great (It really looks amazing btw - I'll upload a vid soon) but the file sizes are still double that of fraps. it was suggested I use an x264 codec, which I tried, but when I do that, my video recording is crazy choppy. any suggestiond?
thanks

figured it out and man is it nuts. only difference is a little color washing, but I'll take that for 2.52gb vs 40.7 for the EXACT SAME VIDEO!!!

here ya go, open in a new tab and follow the settings to the T!

http://i.imgur.com/dAQIN.png

also, to get the codec (download/install the x86 first, then the x64):
http://komisar.gin.by/old/2200/x264vfw.2200kMod.x86.exe
http://komisar.gin.by/old/2200/x264vfw.2200kMod.x86_64.exe


----------



## genzo119

This is Gta4 enb mod vs Project CARS


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats awesome too


----------



## genzo119

This is GTA4 $ Enb mod continue....


----------



## Bodom

That's a crazy good picture of the green car, but one question..

When everyone posts pictures of the mod, it's always cars, is any of the other graphics improved?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Heres my FRAPS video and my Dxtory video:

FRAPS-



Dxtory-


----------



## _Nikhil

@genzo119 Those are nice looking.


----------



## darkdeus

Project Cars and GTA4!


----------



## Xinoxide

Just 1 for the day.


----------



## grunion

For Uncle Sam so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Bulletstorm (on sale for $8 at microcenter







):


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## connectwise

AoC


----------



## ghost_z

hey guys my first skyrim pics here...im 160 hours in....
forgive me if they are bad looking,and can anyone tell how to take pics without the hud whats the command for that

*SKYRIM*---RIVERWOOD one of the most beautiful locales of skyrim


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> hey guys my first skyrim pics here...im 160 hours in....
> forgive me if they are bad looking,and can anyone tell how to take pics without the hud whats the command for that
> *SKYRIM*---RIVERWOOD one of the most beautiful locales of skyrim


TM will hide the hud.
TFC 1 will enable free camera and freeze time.
TFC will enable free camera but not freeze time.


----------



## Toology

Mass Effect 2 with ENB. I am going through the trilogy again and want to see the new ending, although i hear its only a little better.


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV. Almost done with it.









ENB Settings v3.5
rage enb timecycle
road textures fonias
realizm iv texures

fps 25 (certain times during the day) , max 40 fps (certain times during the day and night).... no not inside a building staring at a wall.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What are some of the best ENB's for GTA IV?


----------



## youpekkad

Wow, these enb-settings run well, ppl with lower-end rigs should really try these out...I get 60fps average with almost all settings at high @1080p.

Link if interested http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/kbl1974s-l3evo-modified-enb-settings-f10481


----------



## BritishBob

Black Prophecy. For a free game, I really like this one...


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Wow, these enb-settings run well, ppl with lower-end rigs should really try these out...I get *60fps average* with almost all settings at high @1080p.
> ]












I doubt it. Sorry man but it is like impossible.

Cool pics though.


----------



## youpekkad

Yes, feels amazing, doesnt it? Just read through the thread in the link I posted, ppl report extremely smooth framerates with this config, I have now idea how its possible, test it if you dont believe...

I thought it was impossible too, got like 25fps with ICEnhancer etc, now I didnt benchmark or anything, but most of the time game did run between 55 and 70fps, lowest I ever saw, was like 41.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. Sorry man but it is like impossible.
> Cool pics though.


No need to doubt. I have pretty much the same setup as youpekkad & I get about 58-60 fps without ENB. GPU is not overclocked. With ENB it drops under 30 so I gave up on it.


----------



## youpekkad

So I had to test it, my average fps with those enb-settings (as seen in the pictures) was 59,479 (4min fraps bench) and that included many firefights against the cops, that was during the day-time, during the night-time my avg was little lower, didnt benchmark it, but about 50-55, still above 40 all the time.

_Nikhil, you should try those settings I posted (link in the previous page), they run about just as well as GTAIV without the mods, I dont get much over 30 with ICEnhancer either.


----------



## genzo119




----------



## snoball

Oh.
My.
God.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What ENB is that?
I tried the settings on the last page with good performance, but I dont know how to tell if its working. I assume it is - the benchmark had me at 64fps avg...


----------



## Xinoxide

That GTAIV looks bone stock to me....


----------



## youpekkad

Finally discovered how to disable hud...Same settings as on previous page (the good performance config).









@ Crazygood, what patch you are using?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> This is GTA4 $ Enb mod continue....


Awesome!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

1.0.4.0

I copied the files right into the GTAIV folder like I saw in the tutorials.

When i load the game, it flashes a message about running an ENB...
Maybe the benchmark doesnt use it?

I'm now getting a GTA stopped working error message.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## crazyg0od33

I cannot for the life of me get an ENB running without a game crash. anybody have any tips/help?
please and thanks

Ok I found out the crashing was due to fraps interfering.
but I still cant tell if the ENB works lol. it looks nothing like the screenshot. The included FXAA injector works fine though


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*


I jizzed

i guess I should get my copy of skyrim soon... which mod is this?


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me get an ENB running without a game crash. anybody have any tips/help?
> please and thanks
> Ok I found out the crashing was due to fraps interfering.
> but I still cant tell if the ENB works lol. it looks nothing like the screenshot. The included FXAA injector works fine though


My game wont even start if I dont turn afterburner off, fraps causes me no problems.

Do you have XLiveless installed? If I remember correctly, the enb-files wont load properly without it making the game look too bright. Btw, if you cant tell right away if the enb is working or not, then it probably isnt working...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it. Sorry man but it is like impossible.
> Cool pics though.


Vanilla GTA IV at 1080p on my rig averages at this on the in-game benchmark
Quote:


> Statistics
> *Average FPS: 49.14*
> Duration: 37.32 sec
> CPU Usage: 81%
> System memory usage: 39%
> Video memory usage: 96%
> 
> Graphics Settings
> Video Mode: 1920 x 1080 (60 Hz)
> Texture Quality: High
> Shadow Quality: High
> Reflection Resolution: High
> Water Quality: Very High
> Texture Filter Quality: Anisotropic x16
> Night Shadows: High
> View Distance: 91
> Detail Distance: 100
> 
> Hardware
> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
> Service Pack 1
> Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
> Video Driver version: 296.10
> Audio Adapter: LG TV-1 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
> 
> File ID: Benchmark.cli


Somehow I think youpekkad did manage to get an average of 60fps on a 2500K and OC'd 560Ti


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I have xliveless installed.

EDIT: WHOOPS lol. It was originally installed when it was crashing but I reinstalled and forgot them but its working now.

Still not quite as nice as the screens but I can tell its working. What ENB is genzo running and do you guys turn up the graphics settings also while using ENB's?

Ok, now I found one I like... DOF is a little heavy but I think I know how to turn it down. I want to add some cars also.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I have xliveless installed.
> EDIT: WHOOPS lol. It was originally installed when it was crashing but I reinstalled and forgot them but its working now.
> Still not quite as nice as the screens but I can tell its working. What ENB is genzo running and do you guys turn up the graphics settings also while using ENB's?
> Ok, now I found one I like... DOF is a little heavy but I think I know how to turn it down. I want to add some cars also.
> ]


Use the Vehicle Mod Installer. I got it from gta4mods.com

If you add too many textures will start disappearing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I added an Audi R8 - It's like my favorite car and figured if I cant have one in real life I may as well get one in game lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Vanilla GTA IV at 1080p on my rig averages at this on the in-game benchmark
> Somehow I think youpekkad did manage to get an average of 60fps on a 2500K and OC'd 560Ti


Yeah but do you get in game outdoors?

I hit 64fps within the bench, 200 in doors, as soon I saw step outside fps plummets to 30-50 on average.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah but do you get in game outdoors?
> I hit 64fps within the bench, 200 in doors, as soon I saw step outside fps plummets to *30-50* on average.


This. Haven't played in a while but my rig stayed in the area of 35ish FPS.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah. I now no longer believe the 60fps. I have a higher OC, SLI with better video cards, and more RAM.
I'm not saying he doesnt get 60 sometimes, but I avg like 40 outdoors...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah but do you get in game outdoors?
> I hit 64fps within the bench, 200 in doors, as soon I saw step outside fps plummets to 30-50 on average.


Yes, if you run the in-game benchmark then you will see there are plenty of explosions and cars/bikes all on screen at the same time. It's also done at night so there are plenty of shadows as well. In doors I get around 60-70 FPS when I set outdoors the frame rate does drop to around 19-22 for a very short while (definitely under 1 second) but then it comes back up to around 45-50fps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah. I now no longer believe the 60fps. I have a higher OC, *SLI with better video cards*, and more RAM.
> I'm not saying he doesnt get 60 sometimes, but I avg like 40 outdoors...


There's your problem, GTA IV is famous for being one of the worse ports in recent times. Some people actually get a lower frame rate with SLI/xfire than if they didn't have SLI/xfire.

Also if you have more than 6GB RAM it's not going to effect the frame rate. If you have 6GB you're going to get say 40fps, if you have 64GB RAM but all the other hardware is the same, you're still going to get 40fps.


----------



## youpekkad

I do get ~60fps average during daytime (never below 41-42) and ~55fps avg during nighttime (never below 39) with those settings in the pics I posted. And this is NOT the ingame bench, it is pure gameplay, fighting the cops, driving in the traffic etc, you name it and I tested it with fraps (4mins long benchmark). And I have also played with these settings for a few hours, the game never stutters or I dont expierence any frameratedrops.

I have no idea how, thats just how my game runs







GTAIV truly is the definition of the consoleport.


----------



## Xinoxide

More and more addicted to ambient occlusion every game I play with it enabled.

Ambient occlusion fixed the my face is inside yours effect.


Without:


With:


.
.


----------



## minorhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> More and more addicted to ambient occlusion every game I play with it enabled.
> Ambient occlusion fixed the my face is inside yours effect.
> 
> Without:
> 
> With:
> 
> .
> .


Makes the shadows look much deeper, try it on skyrim it really boosts the visuals in it


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey guys,
so my lamborghini aventador model is causing my game to crash everytime i walk outside.
If you guys can help me out here it'd be greatly appreciated. heres what I need:\
The wft and wtd files (original) for the turismo.
The handling.dat, vehicles.ide, and carcols.dat original lines for the turismo.

thanks!


----------



## sterik01

If you backed up your 1070 version you can grab the original vehicles img and restore completely. Or, if you used the vehicle mod installer you can restore that one vic.


----------



## crazyg0od33

there's a vehicle installer? that sounds much easier than what I do lol.

I dont know why none of my vehicles worked except when I overwrote the comet...


----------



## sterik01

Yea get the vehicle mod installer. First replace the vehicles img with the stock one. Start over from there.

I used to do it the hard way too. Now it takes seconds to install a car. Make sure to hit the exit button instead of clicking the X to close the program.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ok. is that on gta4-mods.com?


----------



## Asininity

Sniper Elite: V2


Spoiler: Slightly Gory


----------



## Unstableiser

It looks like he's taking that pretty well!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ok. is that on gta4-mods.com?


yes. Search for it on there.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright ill try it out, thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow, that car loader is amazing. I figured out my issue. I had written the car over one that I had already had in my garage, so it screwed up the save. I just deleted the save game and I was good to go


----------



## snoball

Installing Skyrim. Any mod recommendations? I know there is a high res textures one and ENB stuff. What is the BEST ones out there?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minorhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> More and more addicted to ambient occlusion every game I play with it enabled.
> Ambient occlusion fixed the my face is inside yours effect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without:
> 
> With:
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the shadows look much deeper, try it on skyrim it really boosts the visuals in it
Click to expand...

Try it in... ALL OF THE THINGS!


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## crazyg0od33

your skyrim pictures are unbelievable


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> your skyrim pictures are unbelievable


I will second this, but only in the absence of barbies.


----------



## xNAPx

*DARKSIDERS (8xMSAA+FXAA Injector)*



http://imgur.com/MTWky




http://imgur.com/Lg9fZ




http://imgur.com/VYu4H




http://imgur.com/IX2f4




http://imgur.com/xEcTH




http://imgur.com/InGye




http://imgur.com/bGHNm




http://imgur.com/7fsVe




http://imgur.com/OyrVU




http://imgur.com/E8c3g




http://imgur.com/jNi4c




http://imgur.com/gMEdW




http://imgur.com/u2lcf




http://imgur.com/uw0Qg




http://imgur.com/gDghz




http://imgur.com/nbRrK


----------



## snoball

Any of you have ProjectCARS?

I am loving it!

I'll do something real later, for now lol at this.


----------



## Asininity

*Sniper Elite: V2*


Spoiler: Gory


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Any of you have ProjectCARS?
> I am loving it!
> I'll do something real later, for now lol at this.


How is that game? can you give me some feedback if its worth jumping into?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Any of you have ProjectCARS?
> I am loving it!
> I'll do something real later, for now lol at this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


YOU SHALL NOT PASS THE FINISH LINE!


----------



## snoball

I've only played it for about 5 hours. I have the $10 (actually euros) copy so it is pretty basic. I think I only get monthly updates or something. It is a very fun game and I am absolutely horrible. Thing is the challenge to get better makes me want to play more! Since it is only 10 bucks I would say its worth picking up. If you enjoy Shift 1/2 you'll probably enjoy this game.

Note:
If you buy $10 copy every price to upgrade drops by the $10 you've already spent.


----------



## sterik01

Crazyg0od33, what enb are you using?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I have the link to it I'm out now I'll post it in a little

Here ya go (dont forget to extract the FXAA injector inside the archive as well







):
http://www.mediafire.com/?wm18238b4th23uz


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV. Completed the game already.. Pretty fun, wish there was more though.

offroad mod... just adds object and you run over then. pretty fun.









silly bodyguards




thanks crazygood33...
getting good fps, still need to try out the enb.
one shot..

timecycle files from that enb set up... yug's i believe.
fxaa injector from above mod.
skydome and stipple files from ayushjaat mixed enb
enb3.5 from gta4mods.com
car, 2012 boss 302.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*


Mods??


----------



## darkdeus

Yea Project Cars is great!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Yea Project Cars is great!












YUP!


----------



## Derko1

Man! My PCars doesn't look like that... done something extra to it?

A few Skyrim shots:


----------



## headcracker

*Alan Wake*

*The Darkness II*

*GTA4 EFLC* (Only my 1st day modding this, long way to go getting this looking the way i want it)

*Duke Nukem Forever* xD

*Skyrim*


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! My PCars doesn't look like that... done something extra to it?
> ]


Yea those were taken with an FXAA injector. They are still unedited gameplay shots though.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Yea those were taken with an FXAA injector. They are still unedited gameplay shots though.


I just updated mine... I love the new look of the menu when choosing a car, but you can't even see it...

Do you mean simply the fxaa option in game?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Whats with all these skyrim barbie characters lol?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Whats with all these skyrim barbie characters lol?


lol I know! It makes other stuff look good... but the characters do look a little "plasticky".


----------



## crazyg0od33

downloading pCars as I type (got the $12 junior member)
Can someone link me the FXAA or tell me how to use it?
Thanks


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> downloading pCars as I type (got the $12 junior member)
> Can someone link me the FXAA or tell me how to use it?
> Thanks


Built into the game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh sweet!
thanks


----------



## Descadent

just a screen shot i took in the WoW: Mist of Pandaria Beta.


----------



## crazyg0od33

for some reason I really want to get kingdoms of amalur. I also want the steam sale to happen already lol


----------



## darkdeus

Project Cars


----------



## Asininity

*Spec Ops: The Line*


----------



## Derko1

No matter what I tried.... any combination... there is no way that my PCars can look like yours. Are you using SGSSAA? Since I have ATI, I can't get SSAA working with the game.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Project Cars


Wow that looks beautiful, backgrounds look real, is that what the gameplay looks like ?

ps how do you do spoilers?


----------



## _Nikhil

Sim City 4. Been quite some time I played this game. Can't wait for the 5th.


----------



## Derko1

I guess mine looks similar... colors look way better on yours though.


----------



## crazyg0od33

how are you guys getting images from outside the car like that? I can't get anywhere but behind the car or the cockpit view type cameras?


----------



## Descadent

by the looks of it project cars is gonna blow everything away...just wonder how it drives cause the Shift games drove like a loosy goose on a friday night.


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> by the looks of it project cars is gonna blow everything away...just wonder how it drives cause the Shift games drove like a loosy goose on a friday night.


I can tell you that it already drives waay better than any of the shift games. There's zero input lag and the FFB is already much better. The cars actually feel connected to the road. The physics are still basically a placeholder thought because they are working on a new advanced tire model and dynamic physics system.

In order to get the colors to look like that you have to change the hdr to halbic filmic, which tends to make the cars look good but makes the tracks too bright. Those are straight from gameplay though and have not been edited in any way.


----------



## Derko1

I think that Shift 2 doesn't get enough credit. I hated playing it on the 360 when I got it and never got part the first 5 races... but I recently bought it for the PC and with the community patch, the game is 200% better. Plus it doesn't look TERRIBLE by today's standards. It's a game people who enjoy racing games should definitely try. Obviously still more arcadey than sim, but it's a lot like the forza series now.

With that said... PCars blows it out of the water!


----------



## darkdeus

Yea I enjoyed both of the shift games. Shift 2 really needed mods tho to eliminate the input lag and floaty feeling. Both of the shift games have nice graphics too and I loved racing at night in Shift 2. They were definitely good simcade titles, like the forza and gt games.


----------



## Derko1

Quick question... I've noticed some have their pics show up bigger than mine... how do you do that?


----------



## ASO7

Skyrim*
*


----------



## snoball

You use the OCN uploader?

Code:



Code:


[img][url] link info [/url][/img]

Remove the url bit is my guess,


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> You use the OCN uploader?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [img][url] link info [/url][/img]
> 
> Remove the url bit is my guess,


Me? i dont use OCN uploader, just Abload.de..

Theres isnt any problem with the screenshots:

http://i.imgur.com/ldQuH.jpg


----------



## crazyg0od33

i think he was talking to the one above you about the sizing


----------



## Unstableiser

The top one looks like she's wearing glasses.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> The top one looks like she's wearing glasses.


lol, if you hadn't said that "it looks like" I would have never known. I thought it was glasses.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Skyrim*
> *


Hey man im locking to play skyrim again, i uninstalled after 30minz of playing because the graphics where horrible on character models, can you tell me what mods you are using, so i can get mine to look like that?


----------



## crazyg0od33

man, people take graphics seriously. uninstalling a game for the character models lol. Isnt it $60?


----------



## Derko1

All he has to do is reinstall it.... not like he has to pay for it again. If you can go from plain nothingness.... to awesome by just downloading some files? Why not?





































Man... I've been spamming these Skyrim screenshot threads too much... let me go actually play the game now.









BTW... this is what he posted in regards to what mods he uses... since he gets asked that a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I receive some PM asking the mods each time i post screenshots so this is the answer for all:
> *I use lots of diferents ENB settings, vanilla, mixed and some custom, i dont use just one.*
> And i dont remember which setting (vanilla, with some custom parameters or mixed with another ENB) i used for each set of screenshots.
> But i tested ENB configs. from Matso, HD6, Jasmin, Superl3, Sharpshooter or Opethfeldt, for example...
> And i also used LOTS for mods, this is a small example:
> -Water and Terrain Enhancement Redux
> -Better Landscape Textures
> -Serious HD Retexture
> -Parallax Rocks and Mountains
> -Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
> -Skyrim HD 2K
> -Flora Overhaul
> -Lush Grass
> -Revamped Exterior Fog.
> *Each set of screenshots has different mixed mods.*
> That's all, and the ENB from the last set is the latest from Opethfeldt.


----------



## headcracker

Skyrim


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis 2


----------



## Liamo Luo

Xenoblade Chronicles! Loving it so far!


----------



## sterik01

a few gta iv pictures.

who wants a beer?


----------



## genzo119

GTA$4 My Enb mod 1.0 W.I.P


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> GTA$4 My Enb mod 1.0 W.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really like your ENB so far. Mind sharing? :]


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I really like your ENB so far. Mind sharing? :]


I agree, i want to know which your enb is


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## CasualObserver

That skyrim looks good! What mods are you using?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> That skyrim looks good! What mods are you using?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## utterfabrication

Skyrim


The Walking Dead Ep 2


----------



## Derko1

Skyrim


----------



## headcracker

Hard Reset (New free DLC)


----------



## connectwise

CIv 5 with expac: I've tried so hard being the friendliest country but still every country that's left has opted to go to war with me. Makes me so angry,




War on three fronts, after trying to level up culture and research as much as possible and they just take advantage when I was weak.


----------



## Derko1

I bought Civ V+expansions a few months ago and still have not even done the tutorial...









Skyrim


----------



## crazyg0od33

is civ fun?
I've never been one for turn based. I'm more into rts, but a lot of people I know have civ.
also, lots of screens incoming, since I'm getting a bunch of games through the steam summer sale


----------



## connectwise

I've only started few days ago. A friend and a civ vet started me upp when I was at his place playing it at a BBQ. It's more addictive than fun. So that's fun?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Lifeshield

*TESV: Skyrim*

*Beautiful Skyrim - Unreal Cinema - ENB*

Tala Kardon - From Helgen to Whiterun.

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## headcracker

Hard Reset


----------



## crazyg0od33

that skyrim is so dark. I couldnt even see half the images lower in the post lol.
Looks nice otherwise though


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> that skyrim is so dark. I couldnt even see half the images lower in the post lol.
> Looks nice otherwise though


I never was one for nights being as bright as day, to be honest.

Looks good in motion, especially reflections off of armour from natural lighting. For me what was more important was how it looked and felt while playing.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I never was one for nights being as bright as day, to be honest.
> 
> Looks good in motion, especially reflections off of armour from natural lighting. For me what was more important was how it looked and felt while playing.


I never understood how that ENB was so popular. It's just dark-grey and muddy looking.
















Is that the better cities mod you're using for Whiterun?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I never understood how that ENB was so popular. It's just dark-grey and muddy looking.


I wouldn't call 45 endorsements popular. Maybe you have it confused with something else.

Either way popularity doesn't concern me. I make configurations for myself before anyone else.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wouldn't call 45 endorsements popular. Maybe you have it confused with something else.
> 
> Either way popularity doesn't concern me. I make configurations for myself before anyone else.


That all? I thought would have way more. I think your ENB is one of the best out there. But i guess it's all out peoples tastes and most like it bright an bloomy etc. I rather it dark and gritty myself.


----------



## genzo119

GTA4 $$$ My enb mod (VIP)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> That all? I thought would have way more. I think your ENB is one of the best out there. But i guess it's all out peoples tastes and most like it bright an bloomy etc. I rather it dark and gritty myself.


Yeah, my bright and bloomy config has 115, it had over a hundred before it was deleted for having the exe included, lol.

Screenshots don't do the Cinematic one justice, even the ones I take. At least in my opinion. I think it's one of those that just works better for gameplay rather than taking screenshots.

Not finished yet though.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright genzo, if you wont share the ENB, then can I have the files for those cars lol?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yeah, my bright and bloomy config has 115, it had over a hundred before it was deleted for having the exe included, lol.
> 
> Screenshots don't do the Cinematic one justice, even the ones I take. At least in my opinion. I think it's one of those that just works better for gameplay rather than taking screenshots.
> 
> Not finished yet though.


Are you working on a 114 version yet? I wish that the problem with the shadows on characters would get fixed... I asked boris, but he kinda gets upset when people don't listen. He says he's working on it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are you working on a 114 version yet? I wish that the problem with the shadows on characters would get fixed... I asked boris, but he kinda gets upset when people don't listen. He says he's working on it.


I was, but the bugs have put me off for now. When Boris has finalised the version I'll likely focus more on it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I was, but the bugs have put me off for now. When Boris has finalised the version I'll likely focus more on it.


Yea, I just went back to 113 also. Still playing around with it though...


----------



## darkdeus

Hey genzo119 you know that Pagani model is stolen from project cars. I guess it's common though for gta4 "modders" to steal and rip content from other games.


----------



## genzo119

Hey guys! go to http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=480297&st=24700 welcome to guests


----------



## darkdeus

hey genzo that car is stolen from Project Cars as well. Do you really not car about taking content from a game that is not even released yet and you have not paid for? If your gonna do it you could at least not shove it in people's faces.


----------



## genzo119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> hey genzo that car is stolen from Project Cars as well. Do you really not car about taking content from a game that is not even released yet and you have not paid for? If your gonna do it you could at least not shove it in people's faces.


hey! dude! duno gta4 enb? ok i will teach u man. go to http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/gumpert-apollo-sport-2011-f15599
Most , Work is very personal . stupid guy i know that You are jealous of me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait so which ENB are you using? cause your screens look NUTS!!!


----------



## _Nikhil

So can you figure out which games these screenshots are from ? Each is from a different game.

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


9


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> hey! dude! duno gta4 enb? ok i will teach u man. go to http://www.gta4-mods.com/vehicles/gumpert-apollo-sport-2011-f15599
> Most , Work is very personal . stupid guy i know that You are jealous of me.


hmm i take it that English is not your first language.


----------



## sterik01

First three are super Mario bros. And the rest are sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## doomlord52

@_Nikhil
1. Bad Company 2.
2. ?
3. ?
4. COD4
5. Crysis Warhead
6. ?
7. CoD WAW
8. Crysis
9. Far Cry 2.


----------



## Blackcurrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> hmm i take it that English is not your first language.


He's probably mocking your broken English dude.


----------



## AbdullahG

Today, I decided to drive a motorcycle in GTA IV after a long time of deciding not to:








Greatest 51 seconds ever...


----------



## Asininity

*Spec Ops: The Line*


----------



## Derko1

The Dirt Mega Pack is on sale 50% off on steam. Has all 4 Dirt games.

I had forgotten how nice Dirt 2 looks:


----------



## Alatar

Alice Madness returns:

Such a good looking game at 2560x1440


----------



## crazyg0od33

Literally JUST bought that game for $5. Looks nice.
So can all you skyrim guys pm me or post a list of your favorite mods/enb settings? Just picked up skyrim on the steam sale.
Thanks


----------



## HarrisLam

did you guys buy alice for $5 through steam?

I don't think I've missed seeing the deal, but at least in my region, its showing the original price at $50, so even if its 80% off, it's still gonna be $10

i thought the only way for a steam game to go to $5 is 75% off of $19.99


----------



## philhalo66

*Skyrim*


----------



## lurker2501

STALKER Call Of Pripyat Winter of Death Ultimatum mod


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## crazyg0od33

It was a flash deal. Alice was.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It was a flash deal. Alice was.


that I saw

problem was that the base price in my region was different. the base price at my region is $49.99, it will take a 95% off to take it down to $5

I assume it was $19.99 in your region


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ah that would be the issue. It was 75% off so yeah $20.

But anyone recommend any great skyrim mods or somewhere to look for the best ones? I know gta4-mods.com is there for gta but is there something similar for skyrim?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> @_Nikhil
> 1. Bad Company 2.
> 2. ?
> 3. ?
> 4. COD4
> 5. Crysis Warhead
> 6. ?
> 7. CoD WAW
> 8. Crysis
> 9. Far Cry 2.


2. ?
3. GTA IV?
6. MoH airborne


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub*
> 
> 2. ?
> 3. GTA IV?
> 6. MoH airborne


Good one by doomlord52 for telling between Crysis & Warhead. Had to crop off most of 3 to make GTA IV not obvious.
2nd one is F.E.A.R.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition*

Modified


----------



## HarrisLam

how does anti-aliasing work in a semi-artistic game like this? I mean it doesn't look like traditional 3D and all


----------



## crazyg0od33

lifeshield...
I take it back. that ENB is AWESOME!!!!
I dont know/havent tried any others yet except the default enbseries one, but the only thing I think is that the colors are a little white during the day. is that normal or is there a setting I should change/mod I should use to fix it?
Thanks




I assume its some fog or bloom setting?
I just want to lower it a bit as its kind of glaring whites haha. otherwise I love it. I also found a custom, more vivid FXAA injector to go with it


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey guys. Im not too far into skyrim yet, so I'm asking now before I go too much further:
would you all reinstall and follow the entire S.T.E.P. guide?
I'm not on the version thats in the guide as the steam version is newer, and I'm kind of confused by it (do I just follow and install in the exact order of the guide?), so I figure now is the time to do it. I'd downgrade if I have to, but I dont want to waste a ton of time if STEP is so much better?
thanks


----------



## genzo119

GTA$4 My enb mod --- some of bugs fixed


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> lifeshield...
> I take it back. that ENB is AWESOME!!!!
> I dont know/havent tried any others yet except the default enbseries one, but the only thing I think is that the colors are a little white during the day. is that normal or is there a setting I should change/mod I should use to fix it?
> Thanks
> 
> I assume its some fog or bloom setting?
> I just want to lower it a bit as its kind of glaring whites haha. otherwise I love it. I also found a custom, more vivid FXAA injector to go with it


Skyrim is a cold environment so the idea was to try and reflect that in the configuration. It's kind of a complicated proccess as I modified the bloom code in both enbbloom.fx and enbeffect.fx, you could reduce bloom but it will still be the same bloom colour due to other values. You could also try increasing saturation, but if you do be aware that will darken the configuration more so you'll need to increase brightness a little to compensate. The FXAA settings used with it also help to bring out colour sharper so if you turn it off using the Pause Key you can see the difference that makes also.

If you like it but want more colour try *Unreal Vibrancy* instead for a simpler resolution. That was designed to inject more colour into the game while retaining a similar look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how does anti-aliasing work in a semi-artistic game like this? I mean it doesn't look like traditional 3D and all


You know what? I really couldn't tell you. I'll try it without later and see what difference it makes.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I actually found some settings I like but would you still recommend using step?
I'm still not too far in so I could do those mods still


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I actually found some settings I like but would you still recommend using step?
> I'm still not too far in so I could do those mods still


You have a decent system, so as long as you don't go overboard with the texture sizes STEP would be a good idea. If you do have issues with performance use the Texture Optimizer linked on one of my file pages.

You don't have to install everything. I just have the Core mods installed now with a few extras that I fancied.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ok, does it still require me to downgrade? I'm on 1.6.89?
Would you clean install the game and do it all from scratch?

also, I edited the bloom settings so it looks much better IMO now. I can see the sky lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Would be better off discussing this in the Skyrim pictures thread. Takes an age for this thread to load up for me, lol.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha ok. The "awesome pictures" one?


----------



## _Nikhil

@genzo119 Are you using any other mods (high res textures may be) apart from ENB for graphics in these pics ? Looks great.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Haha ok. The "awesome pictures" one?


Yes mate.

I would advise a clean install. Update to the latest version of Skyrim. Don't bothewr with SKSE or Scriptdragon, etc. Just install the graphical mods only. You do not need SKSE for SKYUI either, so defintely install that.

Post in the other thread and you'll get more responses from other Skyrim gamers and modders there. This is a bit too much a universal thread for Skyrim discussion alone and you're likely to get faster responses there.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis. I love the trees in this game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Alright thanks will do. Now I'm just weighing the option of keeping what I have which I kind of like or going through all of the work for thr step settings and then reinstalling the mods I like.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Turtles In Time.*

Trying out some new filters. Here's the hideous *original quality*.


































And here's the advanced *stunningly gorgeous version*.


----------



## Reloaded83

LOVE Turtles in Time. Spent many a quarter on it as a kid.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Skyrim:


Spoiler: Unreal Cinema - Custom DOF


----------



## snoball

Woah. PM that Skyrim mod please.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I used pretty much all of STEP (skyrim total enhancement project) but if you want just the enb it's lifeshields unreal cinema enb and when I'm home I'll upload a file I changed manually


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Turtles In Time.*
> Trying out some new filters. Here's the hideous *original quality*.


I'm playing that on my nokia n9 cellphone right now. I've also got tons of ps1 and snes games on that like super punch out>


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Woah. PM that Skyrim mod please.


As much as I hate helping a flyers fan, here ya go














-

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19528/

And replace this file in the root of your skyrim game:

enbeffectprepass.zip 6k .zip file


----------



## crazyg0od33

Oh I forgot. Download and use the enb customizer tool and remove the film grain And letterbox from that enb.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## headcracker

Saints Row 3


----------



## redalert




----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## genzo119

GTA$4 MY Enb Mod.


----------



## sterik01

nice shots genzo.. are you ever releasing it?







:thumb:

Wish my gta4 could look like that.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha of course he's not








That's why it always says "MY" (in caps) enb. I wish he would we've been asking forever lol


----------



## xNAPx

*CRYSIS + EXTREME IMMERSIVE MOD 3.0.88 + TEXTURE PACK VARI + AUTOEXEC PERSONALIZZATO*



http://imgur.com/h72jw




http://imgur.com/UXZKT




http://imgur.com/OwgOF




http://imgur.com/BAVgr




http://imgur.com/BikNu




http://imgur.com/geGew




http://imgur.com/EieIL




http://imgur.com/tm4Pv


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Haha of course he's not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it always says "MY" (in caps) enb. I wish he would we've been asking forever lol


I have a feeling he's just color correcting these shots afterwards.
Why else would he not release it?

Plus 95% of his photos are just of cars other people created.


----------



## InsideJob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion shots of my Vasari Loyalist titan in action







what an awesome game, always loved the original game this updated version of it just makes it that much better! Wish I saw more pics of this game and some others like DayZ, really any game other then GTA4 and Skyrim in this thread. Soon we may have to change it to "official screenshots of GTA4 and Skyrim Thread" hahah


----------



## Derko1

The Witcher:


----------



## snoball

I shat myself.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I have a feeling he's just color correcting these shots afterwards.
> Why else would he not release it?
> Plus 95% of his photos are just of cars other people created.


I was thinking the samething.... that somehow the pictures are altered outside of the game.


----------



## Reloaded83

Is that the thin man snoball?

Looks like a moment where I'd soil myself as well..


----------



## snoball

It is the game "Slender". It is the most terrifying thing I have ever played.

I have yet to play Amnesia though. I'm really starting to enjoy these fear based games.

http://slendergame.com/


----------



## Reloaded83

I played through a few hours of Amnesia, and that's as far as I got. I'm not very good at dealing with those scary games; too much psychological stuff going on for me. haha.

I think Amnesia is quite scary, though the beginning is all just suspense.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I played through a few hours of Amnesia, and that's as far as I got. I'm not very good at dealing with those scary games; too much psychological stuff going on for me. haha


They scare the heck outta me, but I get addicted. Kind of becomes a personal thing like "Oh yea? You're gonna scare me? FUUU I will win now!"


----------



## Ellis

Max Payne 3


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> I shat myself.


That is definitely some creepy stuff, but did people just come up with the Slender Man? Based off the info I've found so far it seems like people just came up with him this summer.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> That is definitely some creepy stuff, but did people just come up with the Slender Man? Based off the info I've found so far it seems like people just came up with him this summer.


This summer? Slender man has been around for a long time. MarbelHornets made him up in a weird, messed up story of some guy recording himself daily being followed, attacked and not remembering days or even weeks.

TLDR: Slender Man is made up


----------



## connectwise

civ 5


haha, the AI built a boat but it spawned in a secluded lake



so many turns (over 100,000) to just gather intel from the iroquois


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## snoball

New slate. hours of fun inbound. This is the game of my childhood and I love it. Anyone care to guess?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> New slate. hours of fun inbound. This is the game of my childhood and I love it. Anyone care to guess?


Caesar II or III... I keep getting them confused... First I thought I or II, but the GUI looks more like III.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Caesar II or III... I keep getting them confused... First I thought I or II, but the GUI looks more like III.


It's III







God I love it.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love it.


The last Caesar I played was II and that was many years ago... In fact, I didn't even have a PC back then, I played it a friend's house. I gotta give those a go again... I remember them being very fun.


----------



## oc_user

whoopse


----------



## snoball

Now that I think of it, Caesar III was the first PC game I ever owned. Was like 6 at the time.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Replaying Fallout series:
HELP ALL THE GOULS!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Hmm, I didn't notice any problems with sound... And I thought the vehicles handled well, maybe too well, in fact - I thought the vehicle parts were too damn easy.


If was going forward and slammed it in reverse the engine sound would stop till the vehicle was moving forward. in the every begging there were awards pauses of silence in between dialogue when the guy is talking to you. also while he is talking to you the sound of the dune buggy when from bad to the bone to a soft burble like that of car on a baby/children's television show (best way i can explain it). to i can better explain my expectations of what it should have been by suggest referencing "Ravaged"

Also seeing some FEAR screens, game is still looking good.

EDIT: the hours and hours of Caesar III demo i played as a kid.









EDIT:EDIT: Myyyy gggaaaauuhhdd Skyrim looks stunning with mods.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> It's III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love it.


Is this the same as Age of Empires ?


----------



## HarrisLam

never get tired of these crysis shots. One day I'll buy the game and go in just to view the graphics, and I dont even like FPS!!

these skyrim shots are also getting more and more ridiculously beautiful. Imma pick this game up later too, probably wait till I finish / get bored of most of my games first


----------



## connectwise

Loved Fallout NV, render onto kayzarrrr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Now that I think of it, Caesar III was the first PC game I ever owned. Was like 6 at the time.


I loved it as well but I kept getting killed by invaders after a while so I rage quitted. Then I picked up another sierra game similar to it with an Asian theme.


----------



## BBB89

*Dear Esther*


----------



## Ellis

GTA: Vice City


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> GTA: Vice City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!

How does it run on a modern system? VC runs a close second in my fav GTA games


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!
> How does it run on a modern system? VC runs a close second in my fav GTA games


Runs perfectly. Supports 1080p right out of the box as well, whereas San Andreas unfortunately doesn't. I'd have to downgrade the version that I'm running to get a fix, and that would mean that it wouldn't track on Steam, despite being a Steam copy. This makes me sad









What's your number one GTA game?


----------



## BritishBob

Just cos I can...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Different shaders....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jellis142

Fyi, Vice City is incredibly easy to run. My netbook (1.6Ghz Atom, 1Gb DDR2, GMA 950) can run it with very little hickups at 1024x600, which was surprising, considering how much you can do in that game


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Fyi, Vice City is incredibly easy to run. My netbook (1.6Ghz Atom, 1Gb DDR2, GMA 950) can run it with very little hickups at 1024x600, which was surprising, considering how much you can do in that game


Yeah, I'm not surprised. And when you run it on max at 1080p on a big desktop machine, it still doesn't look that bad really.

After all though, it uses an engine based on GTA III's (I think) and GTA III runs on my phone!


----------



## _CodeX_

Some Lego Batman 2


----------



## crazyg0od33

that game actually looks really cool. love the style lol


----------



## connectwise

Yeah looks great. From what I've read lego anything = better than original game.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Runs perfectly. Supports 1080p right out of the box as well, whereas San Andreas unfortunately doesn't. I'd have to downgrade the version that I'm running to get a fix, and that would mean that it wouldn't track on Steam, despite being a Steam copy. This makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your number one GTA game?


San Andreas for me. Truth be told I'm playing through 4 at the moment and it's growing on me. I've had it for a while, but the bugs, crappy frames etc made me stop playing only a short way in. You?


----------



## awdrifter

The Last Story

This is with 2.5x native resolution, 16xAF, FXAA.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> San Andreas for me. Truth be told I'm playing through 4 at the moment and it's growing on me. I've had it for a while, but the bugs, crappy frames etc made me stop playing only a short way in. You?


GTA IV was a terrible port

GTA:SA was also my favourite GTA game







dat NRG-500


----------



## Liamo Luo

*Mass Effect 1*


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> San Andreas for me. Truth be told I'm playing through 4 at the moment and it's growing on me. I've had it for a while, but the bugs, crappy frames etc made me stop playing only a short way in. You?


San Andreas too. GTA IV was indeed a terrible port, but that's not what stopped me playing it since my PC can now manage to play it on decent settings (still doesn't look very good though).

I just don't like what they did with the game overall - GTA has always been a series that's about messing about and having fun - none of the previous games have taken themselves seriously. With IV, they suddenly decided that GTA was a really serious franchise or something, but clearly they don't know anything about making a serious game, since it just turned out rubbish instead. The missions in other GTA games were sometimes a bit repetitive, but then you would get to the mission where you skydive from a plane and blow up a dam or something, so it was OK. GTA IV had all the repetitive bits without the fun bits, so it was just boring. The characters didn't seem to have anything interesting about them after the initial novelty of Roman's jokes grew thin. Fortunately GTA V looks hopeful from the trailer though.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*
> 
> *Mass Effect 1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you are running a texture mod. How did you install it? I had a bit of trouble using TexMod. I


----------



## The_ocho

I cant be the only person who plays the secret world on here... not a lot of talk about it


----------



## connectwise

^ I was in the beta and played a bit after. All I can say is that this game is great for something released in 2008. It's not good enough as a game released in 2012.


----------



## OC-Guru

Just messing around on GTA:



And, of course, some sexy time:



Spoiler: Warning: Explicit Content!!


----------



## AbdullahG

^ LOL









Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CodeX_*
> 
> Some Lego Batman 2


HOLY CRAP! Might have to add another game to my wishlist.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Turtles In Time.*
> Trying out some new filters. Here's the hideous *original quality*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the advanced *stunningly gorgeous version*.


the later looks awful it's better with pixles, the later looks like crummy filter.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Ellis

Fallout: New Vegas:



...



Caption: the water was not irradiated but I can't say I particularly felt like drinking it from that toilet


He casually turned to Rex (the dog, who does NOT speak English) and said: "If Caesar's dead, why aren't the NCR taking care of regular folks yet?"


But what if I'm tired?











And some of the epic trio in chronological order:


----------



## funfortehfun

*Minecraft*

Mods used:
Optifine
Sonic Ether's GLSL Shaders


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> *Minecraft*
> 
> Mods used:
> Optifine
> Sonic Ether's GLSL Shaders


Makes minecraft look pretty cool







nice mods


----------



## frickfrock999

*CONTRA*

Hard as nails but damn is it fun.


----------



## Invisible

*Guild Wars 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





































































*The Witcher 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> San Andreas too. GTA IV was indeed a terrible port, but that's not what stopped me playing it since my PC can now manage to play it on decent settings (still doesn't look very good though).
> I just don't like what they did with the game overall - GTA has always been a series that's about messing about and having fun - none of the previous games have taken themselves seriously. With IV, they suddenly decided that GTA was a really serious franchise or something, but clearly they don't know anything about making a serious game, since it just turned out rubbish instead. The missions in other GTA games were sometimes a bit repetitive, but then you would get to the mission where you skydive from a plane and blow up a dam or something, so it was OK. GTA IV had all the repetitive bits without the fun bits, so it was just boring. The characters didn't seem to have anything interesting about them after the initial novelty of Roman's jokes grew thin. Fortunately GTA V looks hopeful from the trailer though.


Agree with all of that TBH. In San Andreas I wanted to explore, look for stuff etc. In IV, I just felt I should do what the game told me. If that makes sense lol


----------



## lurker2501

My favorite Dead Space quote:


From Drop Box


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *CONTRA*
> Hard as nails but damn is it fun.


Already been playing the first and third one on my phone.

Now I've gone to metal slug x.


----------



## BritishBob

GTA IV, finally got ICEhancer to work. Yes I know it's ice, but it still looks better.


----------



## l337sft

So is the only way to get into the beta now is to pre order the game?


----------



## Ollii

Guild Wars 2 pictures are ready! They came out quite well. I certainly hope you guys enjoy them







there might be some duplicates at the start...but that shouldn't bore you, should it ;p
some teasers:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













I know on quite a few the quality might not be super crisp... but I'm using an old version of fraps and am not sure if I should still use it (less quality?)
LINK to album

I already posted this in the gw2 official thread, but thought I'd give these to a bigger public ;p.


----------



## Farih

Nice pic's Ollii









Me some time ago in WoW


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Nice pic's Ollii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me some time ago in WoW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks !







I never played WoW myself, not even the free part







, I only saw it once when some dude showed it and it didn't look very decent to me (especially the graphics didn't appeal to me). I know the content might be really great, but for some reason, the cartoon art didn't cut it for me... So I went with GW1 instead. Looking forward to GW2's release







will be smashing!

btw, your pic looks good actually, for being from WoW, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> *Guild Wars 2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yay for moar gw2 pics







your rata sum pics looks almost exactly like mine in my album O.O


----------



## AbdullahG

I came across an awkward glitch/bug in Fallout: New Vegas:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





The Powder Ganger was the guy who was suppose to be tied up. Apparently, things didn't go that way.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I came across an awkward glitch/bug in Fallout: New Vegas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Powder Ganger was the guy who was suppose to be tied up. Apparently, things didn't go that way.


If it's any consolation, it was working normally when I played that bit - I killed all the Legion scum and then freed the Powder Gangers. They ran away without even saying thanks, ungrateful bastards. So I killed them both since I don't like Powder Gangers anyway.

Oh, I forgot. Grand Theft Auto: The Ballad of Gay Tony:


----------



## xNAPx

*CRYSIS + EXTREME IMMERSIVE MOD 3.0.88 + SEVERAL TEXTURE PACK + PERSONALIZED AUTOEXEC + IN-GAME AA 4X + SMAA ULTRA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/TtjbF




http://imgur.com/Q9X6n




http://imgur.com/DyQpk




http://imgur.com/3y9x1




http://imgur.com/OtOiN




http://imgur.com/BvQjm




http://imgur.com/PIwia




http://imgur.com/Z2LeR


----------



## xNAPx

Some *MAFIA 2*



http://imgur.com/UGasm




http://imgur.com/0WelH




http://imgur.com/Nu9CQ


----------



## crazyg0od33

it took a while but I think its safe to say that crysis isnt the BEST looking game ever anymore lol. love the mods going on with it though.


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it took a while but I think its safe to say that crysis isnt the BEST looking game ever anymore lol. love the mods going on with it though.


It's still one of the best.

GTA 4:





L4D2:





Crysis Warhead:





Kane and Lynch 2 (Multiplayer):


----------



## crazyg0od33

no doubt.
I'm amazed at how well it can hold up for all these years


----------



## philhalo66

Left 4 dead 2


----------



## ghost_z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> *CRYSIS + EXTREME IMMERSIVE MOD 3.0.88 + SEVERAL TEXTURE PACK + PERSONALIZED AUTOEXEC + IN-GAME AA 4X + SMAA ULTRA PRESET*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PIwia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Z2LeR


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it took a while but I think its safe to say that crysis isnt the BEST looking game ever anymore lol. love the mods going on with it though.


I f you are seing pics of crysis by that user and coming to a conslusion then sadly that is a really bad config and makes crysis look ugly imo. even vanilla crysis looks better than that.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I own and play crysis. those images just reminded me of how I felt lol








I still think it's one of the better looking games, just not the best anymore. IMO, that title goes to the witcher 2 (I'm talking graphics on UNMODDED games here)


----------



## Ellis

Yeah, it's definitely still in the top 5. I've not played The Witcher 2 (I'd have picked it up in the recent Steam sale but I ran out of money







) but out of the games I have played, the only one that springs to mind as possibly beating Crysis is Metro 2033.


----------



## xNAPx

Metro is great too, i'd like to know if there is any improving mod since it will be the next game i'll install


----------



## cdoublejj

Man this thread makes me wanna get skyrim, hopefully i can get it christmas time. It also makes me wanna setup a minecraft server I have been wanting to setup up a mincraft/terraria server for a while now.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Man this thread makes me wanna get skyrim, hopefully i can get it christmas time. It also makes me wanna setup a minecraft server I have been wanting to setup up a mincraft/terraria server for a while now.


Minecraft server is easy to setup, Terraria server is easier









You should definitely get Skyrim when you get a chance, it's awesome. I've not played it as much as I thought I would but I'm nowhere near finished with it yet.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Lord of the Rings: War in the North*


----------



## crazyg0od33

How is that game. Always been curious about it. I'm a huge lotr fan


----------



## AbdullahG

Alan Wake (ignore the on-screen monitoring at the top left corner):


----------



## Ellis

Alan Wake looks pretty. How does it run, and what's the gameplay like? I've heard good things about it.

Grand Theft Auto: The Ballad of Gay Tony:



FXAA Injector
Ultimate Textures v2.0
2010 Mercedes-Benz E63


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Lord of the Rings: War in the North*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973188/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973190/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973193/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973194/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973196/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973197/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973198/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973199/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973200/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973201/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973205/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/973203/


Ever heard of anisotropic filtering?


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Alan Wake (ignore the on-screen monitoring at the top left corner):
> 
> -snip-


Mother of god, your temps are way too high. I can't stand my card being over 70C, and it never is. Are those normal for you?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Mother of god, your temps are way too high. I can't stand my card being over 70C, and it never is. Are those normal for you?


83C for a 470 is *well* within the safe range, nothing too high about that at all. I don't know about the 7950 myself but I imagine it can take a lot more than 70C. Now, what temperature you want to keep your card at is a different matter, I'm just saying that there's nothing wrong at all with a GTX 470 hitting 83C in game. Remember this is known as one of the hottest running GPUs in recent years as well.


----------



## Invisible

Didn't realize he was running the 400 series, so that does explain a lot then.


----------



## xNAPx

*MAFIA 2 + TEXTURE MOD + SSAA 4X (maybe) + FXAA INJECTOR ultra preset (modified by me)
*


http://imgur.com/EUd1V




http://imgur.com/PrlpM




http://imgur.com/Af7pH




http://imgur.com/GPqWp




http://imgur.com/WwniW




http://imgur.com/sZYDI




http://imgur.com/4AnZf




http://imgur.com/0uEbg




http://imgur.com/bGAXo




http://imgur.com/5KIeA




http://imgur.com/OznYg




http://imgur.com/kx3l1




http://imgur.com/76Mgv




http://imgur.com/W6xRf




http://imgur.com/j30EZ




http://imgur.com/NfvJr




http://imgur.com/iubWu




http://imgur.com/YRCf3




http://imgur.com/YMfe4




http://imgur.com/XXif3




http://imgur.com/Hvfui




http://imgur.com/M9SYO


----------



## xNAPx

*CRYSIS + EXTREME IMMERSIVE MOD 3.0.88 + SEVERAL TEXTURE PACK + PERSONALIZED AUTOEXEC + IN-GAME AA 4X + SMAA ULTRA PRESET (modified by me to the max possible settings )*



http://imgur.com/sQ0CK


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Alan Wake looks pretty. How does it run, and what's the gameplay like? I've heard good things about it.


Alan Wake is a pretty good game so far. With everything maxed (with further settings maxed in the NVIDIA Control Panel), I'm getting 60FPS most of the time. My monitor's resolution is 1600x900, but playing on my TV (1080p), I maintain relatively close to what I mentioned before.

I haven't gotten very far into it, but I'll try my best to explain it. I really like how the game has its own script where it tells the story of Alan Wake and what is to come (you have to collect the pages though). Gameplay is pretty simple: get from A to B and fight off enemies by using light and firepower. It may sound generic, but it is definitely fun once you actually play it. I can't say much on the story because of how little time I spent playing it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Mother of god, your temps are way too high. I can't stand my card being over 70C, and it never is. Are those normal for you?


Actually, my normal temps are in the low 70s (sometimes lower depending on room temp and what game I'm playing). I've kept my AC off for the past few days since I wasn't spending too much time gaming. I just turned it on today. I personally hate hot GPUs as well, but for a $100 and being within my high school budget for a new GPU, it was worth it. I'll eventually upgrade it maybe next year though.


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Ever heard of anisotropic filtering?


Funnily enough, having been playing on a PC for god knows how many years, I have. Who would have thought? Co-incidence?









You'll find forcing it through Catalyst doesn't have much affect here, it isn't very well optimized for AMD, certainly at least not for me. The game is also running on max settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> How is that game. Always been curious about it. I'm a huge lotr fan


If you enjoyed games like Baldurs Gate: Dark Alliance and Champions of Norrath then this would be right up your street. Plays better with a control pad than keyboard and mouse though. Some people don't like the close up viewpoint either.

It does have some performance issues for AMD though, and while it looks ok there graphics aren't going to please the next generation Crysis crowd.









I bought it for £6 in the Steam Sale so I have no complaints about it at near that price.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Alan Wake is a pretty good game so far. With everything maxed (with further settings maxed in the NVIDIA Control Panel), I'm getting 60FPS most of the time. My monitor's resolution is 1600x900, but playing on my TV (1080p), I maintain relatively close to what I mentioned before.
> I haven't gotten very far into it, but I'll try my best to explain it. I really like how the game has its own script where it tells the story of Alan Wake and what is to come (you have to collect the pages though). Gameplay is pretty simple: get from A to B and fight off enemies by using light and firepower. It may sound generic, but it is definitely fun once you actually play it. I can't say much on the story because of how little time I spent playing it.
> Actually, my normal temps are in the low 70s (sometimes lower depending on room temp and what game I'm playing). I've kept my AC off for the past few days since I wasn't spending too much time gaming. I just turned it on today. I personally hate hot GPUs as well, but for a $100 and being within my high school budget for a new GPU, it was worth it. I'll eventually upgrade it maybe next year though.


Nice, thanks for the reply. It probably won't be until the Steam winter sale but I'll make sure to pick it up at some point.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Ever heard of anisotropic filtering?
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily enough, having been playing on a PC for god knows how many years, I have. Who would have thought? Co-incidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll find forcing it through Catalyst doesn't have much affect here, it isn't very well optimized for AMD, certainly at least not for me. The game is also running on max settings.
> 
> I just couldn't stand those ground textures. I find it disorienting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Derko1

Shift 2



Dirt 2


----------



## headcracker

*Skyrim*



*
Saints Row 3*


*Amnesia*
[

*S.P.A.Z*


----------



## _Nikhil

Shift


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Shift


Looks nice







max graphics? any mods ?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max graphics? any mods ?


No graphical mods here. Shift is easy to max out with 60fps.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> No graphical mods here. Shift is easy to max out with 60fps.


Yea, the game looks excellent for how old it is.


----------



## headcracker

Used to be a dude here (forget his name) had shift modded to hell. He posted some amazing screens of the game for a long time. Modded out shift can look truly amazing.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

No offense, but those stock Shift screens look terrible compared to Shift+a few mods. I haven't played it a long time, but I do remember my Shift looking miles better. Here's some really old screens of mine actually. Keep in mind these are NFS Shift, and not Shift 2 Unleashed -


----------



## Derko1

Don't see a crazy huge difference against mine... but you remember what mods you were using? I'd love to check them out. I just started replaying the game a few days ago.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Don't see a crazy huge difference against mine... but you remember what mods you were using? I'd love to check them out. I just started replaying the game a few days ago.


If you don't see a "crazy" difference, then why bother? I was using 90+ mods last time I checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Used to be a dude here (forget his name) had shift modded to hell. He posted some amazing screens of the game for a long time. Modded out shift can look truly amazing.


That was probably me actually, I used to post a ton of Shift screens and handle quite a few PM's regarding modding Shift. I haven't had time to play it though since around September last year. I'm still working on a mod, on and off, that makes Shift into a GT/Forza clone, but I don't know if I'll ever finish it before the game is forgot about entirely. The mod changes the car list to about 500 cars, removes a lot of "junk", complete career mode overhaul, and all menus and GUI redone. Plus, the inclusion on a bunch of other mods, if I can get permission, so that it will be a single download with everything needed to easily turn Shift into something much closer to GT/Forza. Something that should have been done by the developers. If I ever do complete it, which I am about 25%+ of the way through, I'll definitely be sharing it over at nogripracing.com.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If you don't see a "crazy" difference, then why bother? I was using 90+ mods last time I checked.


Great thanks!









A few more shots of this "terrible" looking game!


----------



## xNAPx

*MAFIA II + SEVERAL TEXTURE MOD + SSAA4X + MORPHOLOGICAL AA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET* (BYE BYE ALIASING)



http://imgur.com/hA3xF




http://imgur.com/hDvsK




http://imgur.com/f02cN




http://imgur.com/TwP3G




http://imgur.com/mSjlS




http://imgur.com/BEDm0




http://imgur.com/IRQOB




http://imgur.com/oxu4S




http://imgur.com/Y7jO2




http://imgur.com/Vp4zV


----------



## xNAPx

http://imgur.com/9m3LO




http://imgur.com/yxEf0




http://imgur.com/Rohd8




http://imgur.com/lt6dy




http://imgur.com/PFBD1




http://imgur.com/JGDa8




http://imgur.com/RtpZe




http://imgur.com/wgguC




http://imgur.com/uNPoH




http://imgur.com/Wc01U




http://imgur.com/PaXTT




http://imgur.com/wTrBU




http://imgur.com/PJih2




http://imgur.com/U0UGZ




http://imgur.com/P6qU5




http://imgur.com/yyw3F




http://imgur.com/bxHka




http://imgur.com/Rzs2P


----------



## xNAPx

*PES 2013 + MY OWN SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/VwBST




http://imgur.com/KOq1R




http://imgur.com/f6KhA




http://imgur.com/PGInr




http://imgur.com/qDJB8




http://imgur.com/rXm8G




http://imgur.com/tJ2jK




http://imgur.com/frAWe




http://imgur.com/L9aDd


----------



## Derko1

pCars


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> pCars
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh man this game looks beautiful... too bad I drive like a grandma in real life, never have any skill with driving games.


----------



## mboner1

i love this thread lol, im nuts about PQ.. ask my girlfriend, she is sick of it, heres a few from battlefield 3..









I used nvidia inspector, if you like the look, heres the settings i used.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1286676/how-to-get-best-graphics-in-battlefield-3#post_17800834


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Oh man this game looks beautiful... too bad I drive like a grandma in real life, never have any skill with driving games.


At least you're old enough to legally drive a car. I'm still a year away from getting a learner's permit.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Oh man this game looks beautiful... too bad I drive like a grandma in real life, never have any skill with driving games.


Hahahaha! Thanks man.

I actually love racing and everything involved... I always suggest to people to try to get to an autocross event. It's fun... cheap... and they even have schools related to it. It will ultimately make you a better driver in real life.

I've only done a few events... this is my car... not a racing machine, but it's a lot of fun to drive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> At least you're old enough to legally drive a car. I'm still a year away from getting a learner's permit.


That sucks dude! I was so desperate to get my license back when I was 16... just make sure you don't freaking fail the exam when it comes around!!!

Oh... and to stay on topic:

pCars


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey how is PES. Me and my brother play a lot of FIFA how does it compare?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Just started using the Unbelievable Shaders mod for Minecraft, it's like playing a whole new game. Just a few shots I took on my server. Still using the default texture pack btw.


----------



## xNAPx

*BATTLEFIELD 3 ULTRA DETAIL + INTERNAL MSAA4x + MY PERSONAL SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/KrRyO




http://imgur.com/HjhXN




http://imgur.com/cpDtA




http://imgur.com/3fmDU




http://imgur.com/oj4Y4




http://imgur.com/uHNoY




http://imgur.com/qxsff




http://imgur.com/GoPwh




http://imgur.com/hlZUp




http://imgur.com/ilELd




http://imgur.com/pHJB3




http://imgur.com/jClUZ




http://imgur.com/pyjpe




http://imgur.com/TuLe4




http://imgur.com/JbVz6




http://imgur.com/ExmNN




http://imgur.com/uQnda




http://imgur.com/Ie6hB




http://imgur.com/WRuXW




http://imgur.com/QcZf6




http://imgur.com/a06Wy




http://imgur.com/Hzns2




http://imgur.com/aQhR3


----------



## xNAPx

*MAFIA II + SEVERAL TEXTURE MOD + SSAA4X + MORPHOLOGICAL AA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET* (BYE BYE ALIASING)



http://imgur.com/M64zV




http://imgur.com/5JMBW




http://imgur.com/k5hH1




http://imgur.com/8H4y2




http://imgur.com/pyxt3




http://imgur.com/fuyo8




http://imgur.com/Pg49Q




http://imgur.com/g0R1V




http://imgur.com/AZPTB




http://imgur.com/SfVTz




http://imgur.com/ujAQ2




http://imgur.com/d6sgP




http://imgur.com/IUnZV




http://imgur.com/yJoqV


----------



## dav2693

Max Payne 1:





Crysis 1:


----------



## [email protected]

Between the time when the oceans drank Atlantis, and the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age undreamed of. And onto this, Conan, destined to wear the jeweled crown of Aquilonia upon a troubled brow. It is I, his chronicler, who alone can tell thee of his saga. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!


----------



## Bacheezi

Some 2d Surround Eve Online










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> Some 2d Surround Eve Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Woah...









Game always makes for great backgrounds.


----------



## manolith

here is where i race.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> here is where i race.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/978369/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/978371/


I would get iRacing if it wasn't a subscription based game


----------



## MaDeuce50




----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*


I've found the gutter.


----------



## frickfrock999

*ACCELERANT: MAXED:
*

I've always been of fan of his stuff. The art style alone is fantastic.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> *MAFIA II + SEVERAL TEXTURE MOD + SSAA4X + MORPHOLOGICAL AA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET* (BYE BYE ALIASING)


How much fps do you get ?

FIFA 2011


----------



## Lifeshield

*Rainbow 6 Vegas 2*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Battlefield 3 Ultra, 4x MSAA 2560x1440


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> *MAFIA II + SEVERAL TEXTURE MOD + SSAA4X + MORPHOLOGICAL AA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET* (BYE BYE ALIASING)
> 
> 
> 
> How much fps do you get ?
Click to expand...

more than 60per second but with v-sync the game suffers of stuttering


----------



## AbdullahG

Just bought Minecraft. I have it for Xbox 360 and it's pretty fun. The experience should be more pleasant on PC.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm having a bit of trouble with Minecraft. I'm getting no sound. I installed the rest of the missing sound files in the resource folder and I replaced the OpenAL file. I hope force update will help...


----------



## AntiStupid

Here are a few from my Minecraft adventures, yes, I know it's not as pretty as BF3. Optifine multithreaded with Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders V08 with Ultra DOF shaders over vanilla textures.
Funny thing is, MC runs with twice the framerate with these mods as it does without them..


----------



## AbdullahG

^That looks amazing.

I installed Unbelievable Shaders (Ultra Shaders and Waving Grass and Leaves) and OptiFine Ultra (Smooth+Multi-Core+AA) and my average FPS in Minecraft wilth everything maxed was 10...

I personally don't like the waving grass and leaves. It ruins the whole cubical look of Minecraft. It's pretty annoying to look at as well. I also realized I had AA and AF enabled in the NVIDIA Control Panel, so I can drop down to OptiFine Multi-Core instead of Ultra.

*UPDDATE* Oh God, I can't even get 60FPS with the the Unbelievable Shaders (Ultra) and OptiFine Multi-Core. It stays around 40FPS.


----------



## philhalo66

*Bioshock*





*Left 4 Dead 2*













*Skyrim*


----------



## Sc0ttyJ

PC gaming FTW


----------



## Liamo Luo

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Derko1

Very nice ME2 shots! What are you using for the sharpening effect? In game or post image processing?


----------



## Liamo Luo

Thanks, the sharpening is pretty much just the HD textures. Then a bunch of tweaks from various tweak guides and forced AA via nvidia control panel. Also used a FXAA injector for colours etc.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*
> 
> Thanks, the sharpening is pretty much just the HD textures. Then a bunch of tweaks from various tweak guides and forced AA via nvidia control panel. Also used a FXAA injector for colours etc.


which hd textures? and man the game looks so much better without the annoying film grain


----------



## Qu1ckset

Battlefield 3 Ultra, 4x MSAA 2560x1440


----------



## manolith

man why did they make the lighting in bf3 so crappy.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> man why did they make the lighting in bf3 so crappy.


This. They took some major shortcuts too. I know in the map where you fly the jet, while on the carrier lights magically can go through solid metal. The game seems so dull and that lens flare.....

Still a very entertaining FPS regardless of the graphics. Haven't had this much fun in a multiplayer since CoD4. Campaign was awful for BF3 though.


----------



## redalert




----------



## xNAPx

*STONE GIANT + DOF +MY OWN SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/Stllj




http://imgur.com/vhZfs




http://imgur.com/zaSf3




http://imgur.com/zKoI9




http://imgur.com/SDQ7O




http://imgur.com/GlfHT




http://imgur.com/Xbdb0




http://imgur.com/rhh7m




http://imgur.com/ozrlP




http://imgur.com/X4NA1




http://imgur.com/gZylv




http://imgur.com/cVfWl




http://imgur.com/RqQSf




http://imgur.com/gD24O




http://imgur.com/BqRkD


----------



## ACM

^Though that was a benchmark.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV EFLC TLAD (Cloudy) My ENB


----------



## manolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> ^Though that was a benchmark.


 it is.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> it is.


right


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

GTA IV (TBoGT) My ENB


----------



## AbdullahG

To anyone using a shader mod in Minecraft, what shader are you using and what's your performance?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I have a beast of a pc so heres some screens from a crazy graphic game










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Im addicted to Minecraft atm


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> To anyone using a shader mod in Minecraft, what shader are you using and what's your performance?


Water shaders, opti fine AA+AF maxed, 256 tp(limited by ram) = 20-30 fps fullscreen.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Water shaders, opti fine AA+AF maxed, 256 tp(limited by ram) = 20-30 fps fullscreen.


That's with the i5 and the HD 7970?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## utterfabrication

Silent Hill 3


----------



## Derko1

pCars


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Man those are some Epic Screenshots ^_^


----------



## AbdullahG

I played around with the shaders and mods for Minecraft and finally achieved high FPS (for me that is). I'm getting 50FPS average with OptiFine HD Smooth and Unbelievable Shaders w/ Default Shaders (and AA and AF maxed on NVIDIA Control Panel):







The mod is probably temporary; I like the whole simple look to Minecraft. It's easier for me to play on with vanilla shaders and less of an eyestrain for me. I'll probably just use a nice texture mod.


----------



## crazyg0od33

lol, minecraft for me as well









Sonic Ether's unbelievable shaders (with ultra DOF/No waving objects)
Also forced SLI 16x CSAA And 16x Anisotropic Filter in nvidia control panel:









Now with LB photorealism texture pack:





UGH THIS IS SO ADDICTING...NEED SLEEP!!!!


----------



## AbdullahG

I know right. I decided to just use OptiFine Ultra without modified shaders. Finding textures is hard though. Too many options to choose from.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha yeah and this stuff is just scratching the surface. And FYI I get about 55-70 fps fullscreen with what I have. I bet it'd go up if I shut the cxaa setting. But it plays and looks nice. Now I need to learn to play.
And look for more textures


----------



## Unstableiser

Photorealism mods for Minecraft lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

Man, Minecraft is the only game that gets my GPU to break past 80C...

Apparently, turning on VSync dropped my temps from 90C to around 60C. Wow.


----------



## Derko1

Woah!

Way too much minecraft here...









pCars


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> 
> GTA IV (TBoGT) My ENB
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i.imgur.com/CnSSf.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Do you have to roll back to an earlier version of GTA to get it working? Awesome shots btw


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Do you have to roll back to an earlier version of GTA to get it working? Awesome shots btw


I don't think people generally roll back the DLC/EFLC - there's only two versions or something anyway. With the base game, people often roll back to 1040 (latest is 1070) because that's supposed to have better shaders or something. EFLC uses the same shaders as 1070 though.

So tl;dr: since that's the DLC and not the base game, I'm pretty sure the answer will be no.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I don't think people generally roll back the DLC/EFLC - there's only two versions or something anyway. *With the base game, people often roll back to 1040 (latest is 1070) because that's supposed to have better shaders or something.* EFLC uses the same shaders as 1070 though.
> So tl;dr: since that's the DLC and not the base game, I'm pretty sure the answer will be no.


Performance wise, it is worth rolling back (at least for me it was). I saw a 5 to 10FPS increase in more dense areas for some reason. That's with graphics mods though.


----------



## Dan the bloke

Ive been playing dome far cry 2 recently. I forgot how beautiful it is


----------



## Toology

^ Man FarCry 2 could have been so amazing, good screens though







.


----------



## jbjmed

Finally got into Dragon Age Origins after picking it up during the steam sale.





These pics are with the jb3 texture mods. For the most part it makes the game look awesome but I noticed a few issues with it. 






Floating trees! lol


----------



## Liamo Luo

Some more Mass Effect 2


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> Ive been playing dome far cry 2 recently. I forgot how beautiful it is


The game was quite good. Loved the dynamic fire & the way the trees swayed when the wind was strong, I don't think I've seen a wind effect as good in any other game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> ^ Man FarCry 2 could have been so amazing, good screens though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The game had so much more potential. It was good, it could have been excellent. Waiting for Far Cry 3

I had 7200gs when I first played Far Cry 2


Far Cry 2 on 8800gt




On my current rig


----------



## xNAPx

*BATTLEFIELD 3 ULTRA + 4x MSAA INGAME +MY OWN SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/86WjN




http://imgur.com/obqJ2




http://imgur.com/kKvsA




http://imgur.com/LuMF6




http://imgur.com/MloW4




http://imgur.com/BKRVf




http://imgur.com/hQCPp




http://imgur.com/mrmlN




http://imgur.com/5oXkv


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd like to see all of that in multiplayer. I know BF3 looks amazing in SP and your settings are great, but I'd like to see if it'd look near as nice in MP.


----------



## AbdullahG

Dead Space:



"A little privacy please."


Befo da new bling bling:


Afta da new bling bling:


Too bad I'm having horrible screen tearing even with VSync on through the NVIDIA Control Panel and EVGA Precision X limiting FPS to 60. I can't use the in-game VSync since it limits FPS to 30.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oops, double post.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## cdoublejj

would be interested in knowing how you got the hobo on the hood.


----------



## AbdullahG

There' s something odd about your hood...

It's awfully scratched up and dented.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Persistently ramming the car into him (hence the dented bonnet) with enough force will do it, then careful driving to keep him on there. I wanted to take him into the city, but once you get out of his 'zone' he is re-spawned back at his home.
> It's interesting that the Clemente & Co. hobos are given invulnerability. I think they're the only hobos in the game with this power, because I've run down plenty of street hobos (accidentally of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Found a few flaws with the game engine beating all the DLCs. If any one wants any tips on the stealth missions and found a few interesting things.


----------



## Razi3l

A bunch of screenshots from *Nexuiz*. The game has some pretty nice graphics. Screenshots taken ultra settings.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Serious Sam: Double D





I've gotten much further into the game, but as with any Serious Sam game, it gets kind of hard to take screenshots during the action (especially on my laptop, where I'm playing this).

...and this game is pretty damn fun...


----------



## AbdullahG

After putting in over 40 hours into Fallout: New Vegas, I just realized the texture mods I installed from day one weren't installed correctly, so they aren't showing up


----------



## HighwayStar

Crysis







Wish I knew how to take hi res screenshots lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

you can use fraps or another program similar and take full res screens, then you can just upload them here


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I knew how to take hi res screenshots lol



Print Screen + paste into Paint (doesn't work with a lot of games though)
Add the game to Steam and press F12
Download Fraps

Plenty more ways I'm sure, they're just some of the most popular/easiest


----------



## jbjmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> Print Screen + paste into Paint (doesn't work with a lot of games though)
> Add the game to Steam and press F12
> Download Fraps
> Plenty more ways I'm sure, they're just some of the most popular/easiest


MSI afterburner will do this as well.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> A bunch of screenshots from *Nexuiz*. The game has some pretty nice graphics. Screenshots taken ultra settings.
> 
> ]


I might buy this game. How are the servers? Beeing reading that it is almost impossible to find a match.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbjmed*
> 
> MSI afterburner will do this as well.


Ah yes, I forgot about Afterburner. I only use it for overclocking, monitoring temperatures and so on. I always use Steam for screenshots nowadays, and upload them to the Steam Cloud as well. It's the easiest method for me seeing as all of my games are on Steam, besides those that aren't available on it, which I just add as a non-Steam game anyway


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> A bunch of screenshots from *Nexuiz*. The game has some pretty nice graphics. Screenshots taken ultra settings.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy this game. How are the servers? Beeing reading that it is almost impossible to find a match.
Click to expand...

I don't know, really. I played a few games online and it found the server easily enough but the rest were vs bots. I've this for a while but it was going in the summer sale for around $2.50 or something, which isn't a bad price I guess. Even if you buy it just to play against bots and the pretty graphics. Hell, this cost more! (in the sale).


----------



## ASO7

Skyrim


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> I don't know, really. I played a few games online and it found the server easily enough but the rest were vs bots. I've this for a while but it was going in the summer sale for around $2.50 or something, which isn't a bad price I guess. Even if you buy it just to play against bots and the pretty graphics. Hell, this costs more! (in the sale).


wow you get to play as on old lady. rofl


----------



## xNAPx

*BATTLEFIELD 3 ULTRA + 4x MSAA INGAME + MIO SMAA PRESET PERSONALIZZATO*



http://imgur.com/qlpHT




http://imgur.com/ecXjH




http://imgur.com/eYFEr




http://imgur.com/eAVB1




http://imgur.com/maCl8




http://imgur.com/BbxXL




http://imgur.com/NF7fR




http://imgur.com/UEpVD




http://imgur.com/i6cn2




http://imgur.com/64Mgc




http://imgur.com/1sKFl




http://imgur.com/mWvxO




http://imgur.com/EtjVL




http://imgur.com/Xtpfb




http://imgur.com/vL7uE




http://imgur.com/mbofH




http://imgur.com/4aH6n




http://imgur.com/nUDEu




http://imgur.com/kkkje




http://imgur.com/aqKSW




http://imgur.com/X5lXr




http://imgur.com/41PYm




http://imgur.com/VQC41




http://imgur.com/Q4MV8




http://imgur.com/POWqp




http://imgur.com/By9YE




http://imgur.com/6PCF0




http://imgur.com/YIUkM




http://imgur.com/pJn17




http://imgur.com/sIPKh




http://imgur.com/y84LJ




http://imgur.com/5i2cA




http://imgur.com/JC1x5




http://imgur.com/YldkJ




http://imgur.com/rKaW6




http://imgur.com/QJ5Da




http://imgur.com/wk1Hg




http://imgur.com/gCqXZ




http://imgur.com/YPuml




http://imgur.com/Kfjfw




http://imgur.com/euzcW




http://imgur.com/Fjtdg




http://imgur.com/kXiRb




http://imgur.com/A5bGD




http://imgur.com/jJA1A




http://imgur.com/Np5uY




http://imgur.com/nzY0A




http://imgur.com/ymFU9




http://imgur.com/DTlal




http://imgur.com/1Gk8z




http://imgur.com/inhGe




http://imgur.com/ZipMf




http://imgur.com/BFqe9




http://imgur.com/45F2z




http://imgur.com/tl9oP


----------



## xNAPx

*DEAD SPACE 2 ULTRA SETTINGS + 4x SSAA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/se7eV




http://imgur.com/86xeQ




http://imgur.com/AGBw3




http://imgur.com/52jiG




http://imgur.com/GqaJi




http://imgur.com/fdvCx




http://imgur.com/T6CIf




http://imgur.com/7qf4B




http://imgur.com/lfcUo




http://imgur.com/NYBaj




http://imgur.com/4rbM4




http://imgur.com/JfYBb




http://imgur.com/pZmHt




http://imgur.com/D7Plo




http://imgur.com/rU7Ep




http://imgur.com/hrjtL




http://imgur.com/p4i7h




http://imgur.com/XKTml




http://imgur.com/4KjAy




http://imgur.com/tGQh5




http://imgur.com/NNhpr




http://imgur.com/9y50k




http://imgur.com/nwzbH




http://imgur.com/DBhTf




http://imgur.com/o5KEe




http://imgur.com/Jx6BF




http://imgur.com/bGJQi


----------



## crazyg0od33

How does bf3 look in multi? My single player looks like that I wanna know if it ups the multiplayer graphics


----------



## jellis142

NAP, that is a lot of pictures...

I scrolled down. And it kept saying no


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> How does bf3 look in multi? My single player looks like that I wanna know if it ups the multiplayer graphics


I don't play battlefield 3 multiplayer, sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> NAP, that is a lot of pictures...
> I scrolled down. And it kept saying no


Yeah i played a lot tonight


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm trying to get a more apocalyptic feel from New Vegas, as well as Skyrim beauty. I found a BUNCH of mods that should be able to get me that. I'll post pics later on today.


----------



## BritishBob

I shall force minecraft on you all... The first is a house I built upside down.. Why IDK. The second is an ongoing build by a couple of the staff...
And two whoever asked, yes I get 2-30 fps on my i5 and 7970, with 6 out of 8gb ram used.


----------



## AbdullahG

I remember asking. Man, I didn't know Minecraft was so difficult to run with mods.

I finally installed some new mods for New Vegas:

In-Game Mod Configuration


New Weather (Pleasant)




Motion Blur


More New Weather (Nuclear)




More New Weather (Windy)


All I need to do is replace the landscape and architecture textures, add DOF, and improve lighting.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I shall force minecraft on you all... The first is a house I built upside down.. Why IDK. The second is an ongoing build by a couple of the staff...
> And two whoever asked, yes I get 2-30 fps on my i5 and 7970, with 6 out of 8gb ram used.


----------



## AbdullahG

I see what you did there.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I finally installed some new mods for New Vegas:


For a second I thought that was skyrim with a new hud.

Playing F.E.A.R after about 4-5 years.
The graphics are a bit dated but the gunfights, sound & AI are all great. Lighting is good as well.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> For a second I thought that was skyrim with a new hud.
> Playing F.E.A.R after about 4-5 years.
> The graphics are a bit dated but the gunfights, sound & AI are all great. Lighting is good as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am not going to lie, I got not far pasts those stairs and stopped playing. I have all three, but haven't gotten past that first mission. Scared the hell out of me...


----------



## AbdullahG

F.E.A.R kinda reminds me of Half Life 2 for some reason...just with more screams.


----------



## Agent X68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Skyrim


Coming from a (soon) former console gamer : HOW ARE THAT SKYRIM!!
On a more serious note, what mods are you using for the landscape, just beautiful, almost photorealistic, and what graphics card can handle that?


----------



## DizzlePro

MY pics

GTA IV

MASS EFFECT 3

NBA 2K12

NeEd FoR sPeEd ShiFT 2


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Skyrim






What Mods are those, there the best i've ever seen

could you post a link aswell

Thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> What Mods are those, there the best i've ever seen
> could you post a link aswell
> Thanks


He has a lot of mods and changes them at any given moment so he (or she) doesnt have a specific mod nor does he/she post them because it's too many at a time


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> What Mods are those, there the best i've ever seen
> could you post a link aswell
> Thanks


He makes them look better than they actually are via Photoshop, so even if you had all the mods he uses the game wouldn't actually look that good.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> He makes them look better than they actually are via Photoshop, so even if you had all the mods he uses the game wouldn't actually look that good.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Oh dear god...

I need to know..

Even if you only know some of them, let us know.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Oh dear god...
> I need to know..
> Even if you only know some of them, let us know.


Chek the video info.


----------



## xNAPx

*DEAD SPACE 2 ULTRA PRESET + 8x SSAA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET*



http://imgur.com/RZxpN




http://imgur.com/0Y8S4




http://imgur.com/c2RTJ




http://imgur.com/EZecr




http://imgur.com/IK5l1




http://imgur.com/hp0w6




http://imgur.com/AN039




http://imgur.com/l25bN




http://imgur.com/UxPVA




http://imgur.com/6KMZq




http://imgur.com/FQi83




http://imgur.com/29QKf




http://imgur.com/Bhqsu




http://imgur.com/4hv0K




http://imgur.com/mx3xf




http://imgur.com/KtT2y




http://imgur.com/EwDlX




http://imgur.com/BryT2




http://imgur.com/mr0QN




http://imgur.com/fizBA




http://imgur.com/NgwxS




http://imgur.com/QmGxq




http://imgur.com/zHpbx




http://imgur.com/d5FCO




http://imgur.com/cgYQd




http://imgur.com/8C3KE




http://imgur.com/E0n4J




http://imgur.com/Rw7SB


----------



## xNAPx

http://imgur.com/xrHDS




http://imgur.com/HqWTJ




http://imgur.com/CJ6I8




http://imgur.com/YTomr




http://imgur.com/DnlWB




http://imgur.com/DmDcs




http://imgur.com/u2S1W




http://imgur.com/qOE5A




http://imgur.com/FNDj9




http://imgur.com/Wcbwu




http://imgur.com/k8qth




http://imgur.com/yOuEu




http://imgur.com/MKadP




http://imgur.com/XQ4o6




http://imgur.com/bAWz8




http://imgur.com/CS2wD




http://imgur.com/RLT4d




http://imgur.com/NzY4g




http://imgur.com/xIkph




http://imgur.com/q2tez




http://imgur.com/SRT3o




http://imgur.com/EI1xA




http://imgur.com/0WHvZ


----------



## crazyg0od33

UGH i now realize my skyrim looked HIDEOUS before. I never realized how much I hated that red.
also, IMAGINATOR is the GREATEST MOD OF ALL TIME BAR NONE!!!
It took my game from this:

to this:




Ive literally never seen anything so beautiful in person, and my FPS are great, 100% playable with no drops so far whatsoever!


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm also playing around with IMAGINATOR for New Vegas. It's fairly nice:







Some standard shots:




On a side note, Skyrim is on sale for $30 on Steam. I really wish I didn't spend my Steam Wallet Funds...


----------



## Lifeshield

*Saints Row: The Third*

﻿﻿


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*




u mad?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> u mad?


You're so cool!


----------



## frickfrock999

Got this on my 3rd try.
Come at me.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Oh puh-lease, that video looks nowhere near as good as your doctored screens.

All you have to do to let people know what mods your using is take a quick screen of your Nexus Mod Manager (i'm assuming your using this since you apparently use so many and are always switching and changing), but hey, i guess your too busy doctoring those pics in Photoshop eh


----------



## snoball

I worry about you guys, don't spank the monkey too fast.


----------



## Derko1

What do I win?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What do I win?


Careful. don't hurt yourself!


----------



## DizzlePro

SKYRI|M

KAMEHAMEHA


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2

*























Playing on Max settings (including Supersampling) and hardly any framerate problems or lag at all, even in areas with lots of players and monsters. Performance is outstanding.

Well done Anet. Looking forward to the final product. The 25th cannot come soon enough.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What do I win?


Poor inflatable monkey D: I'm telling PETA


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Kitten Cannon (not my highest score, but highest of today)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Poor inflatable monkey D: I'm telling PETA


lol! It's weird... I just set my mouse to the highest DPI rate and swung... I'm sure it probably can get way higher than that if I tried.


----------



## lurker2501

Metro 2033


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## jellis142

In my subscriptions, it says "Metro 2033 From Drop Box From Drop Box From Drop Box"







Such a pretty game, shame it was set in such a dark environment. Adds to the mood I guess!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Liamo Luo

Some Crysis


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim
*


----------



## snoball

ASO7 I admire your mods and how good they look, but then I find myself wondering who you really are? If you catch my drift. lol


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> ASO7 I admire your mods and how good they look, but then I find myself wondering who you really are? If you catch my drift. lol


Im just like you, thats all









And i didnt make any mod, im only testing them...


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo*
> 
> Some Crysis


Nice.. Never seen those before . Which map ?


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I worry about you guys, don't spank the monkey too fast.


Yeah this. I'm amazed you guys can still see!!! Doesn't it make you blind?


----------



## Toology

*SKYRIM DAWNGUARD* This was released for pc today! So far it has been amazing!, here are some pics from my journey.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> *SKYRIM DAWNGUARD* This was released for pc today! So far it has been amazing!, here are some pics from my journey.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DAT LIGHTING

I regret not getting Skyrim with my Steam money. Then again, the whole swords and spells isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> DAT LIGHTING
> I regret not getting Skyrim with my Steam money. Then again, the whole swords and spells isn't my cup of tea.


I would be willing to bet you would love skyrim my friend, maybe one day you can try it out


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Toology

A few more *Skyrim/Dawnguard* shots, dont worry i wont post spoilers


----------



## Liamo Luo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Nice.. Never seen those before . Which map ?


Its called My Forest, found a link on the crysis mod guide


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Transformers: War for Cybertron*
I'm not going to lie, it's a terrible port.


----------



## Elder Scroll

It is a terrible port but its ALOT of fun and that's all that counts I guess.

Well I guessing like myself you picked it up on the steam sale a few days ago for £3.
At that price I really cant complain =) Getting my moneys worth and then some.

Sure its locked at 30 fps and only uses 10% of my 670 but it least its fun for a playthrough


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder Scroll*
> 
> It is a terrible port but its ALOT of fun and that's all that counts I guess.
> Well I guessing like myself you picked it up on the steam sale a few days ago for £3.
> At that price I really cant complain =) Getting my moneys worth and then some.
> Sure its locked at 30 fps and only uses 10% of my 670 but it least its fun for a playthrough


Can't you increase the FPS limit through modifying some config file? I did that with a few of my games to exceed the 30FPS lock.

I'm not sure if there was always a running key in New Vegas (or if the Sprint mod I'm using did something), but here's how running looks:



Walking


Running

Man, Fallout has some crappy animations...


----------



## _Nikhil

Skyrim - snow


----------



## AbdullahG

Just Cause 2


----------



## lurker2501

Some more Metro


From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## AbdullahG

Star Wars: Battlefront 2 w/ ENB Mod (I love this game):









Some outer-space dogfighting:


----------



## utterfabrication

Velvet Assassin...


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Transformers: War for Cybertron*
This game is slowly starting to grow on me.


----------



## Toology

Even more *Skyrim/Dawnguard*


----------



## DraXxus1549

So is Dawn guard worth the $20?


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> So is Dawn guard worth the $20?


In my opinion YES, its very much like Tribunal in terms of size and content.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Mass Effect 2


----------



## windowszp

_*GTA 4 icenhancer 2 final -Different Weather Conditions*_


----------



## headcracker




----------



## lurker2501

Metro concrete diving!


From Drop Box


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like me when I'm about to sneeze...


----------



## lawndart

Aces High 2


----------



## Qu1ckset

Mass Effect 2




















































































































































































































































**********


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































************


----------



## Qu1ckset

So i beat mass effect 2 , now i just started mass effect 3 (which feels way better!) i should have screens tomorrow







(dont worry i wont post so many next time lol







)


----------



## AbdullahG

I just cannot be a Renegade Shepard. My good conscience doesn't allow me. Every action I took through the entire Mass Effect series was Paragon-based...except one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Damn you Kai Leng for killing Thane (or at least quickening the process)!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I just cannot be a Renegade Shepard. My good conscience doesn't allow me. Every action I took through the entire Mass Effect series was Paragon-based...except one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you Kai Leng for killing Thane (or at least quickening the process)!


In every bioware game I took the darkside, feel so much more bad ass and everyone fears you, plus it looks cool when your eyes go all red


----------



## Toology

Here is some *Quake HD* with my own custom settings


----------



## _Nikhil

Skyrim


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Parallax much? lol Didn't know Quake HD could look like that. Guess I need to give it another play through one of these days.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Parallax much? lol Didn't know Quake HD could look like that. Guess I need to give it another play through one of these days.


Me Mcloven those high resolution textures and POM







Yeah but all silliness aside it looks and plays amazing even after all these years.


----------



## Deadroger

Alan Wake




Day Z


Binary Domain


Blades of Time



Bulletstorm




Risen 2


RAGE





Max Payne 3




Inversion


LA Noire


Fireburst


Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Mass Effect 3 Max Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

ASO, how come your female characters pose, and put their hands on walls as if theyre leaning and stuff?


----------



## DizzlePro

GTA IV icenhancer 2.1



Skyrim












I decided to take a seat


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> *Transformers: War for Cybertron*
> I'm not going to lie, it's a terrible port.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elder Scroll*
> 
> It is a terrible port but its ALOT of fun and that's all that counts I guess.
> Well I guessing like myself you picked it up on the steam sale a few days ago for £3.
> At that price I really cant complain =) Getting my moneys worth and then some.
> Sure its locked at 30 fps and only uses 10% of my 670 but it least its fun for a playthrough


Something you two might like
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1330266


----------



## petran79

Flying Red Barrel


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ASO, how come your female characters pose, and put their hands on walls as if theyre leaning and stuff?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17174/?tab=2&navtag=/ajax/modimages/?user=0|:|id=17174


----------



## CBZ323

*Hitman: Absolution. Sniper Challenge*


----------



## crazyg0od33

hows that game look and play?
I know its only the sniper part but still?
thanks


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hows that game look and play?
> I know its only the sniper part but still?
> thanks


Its really fun although its really short.

The graphics are good but i think the final release will have much better ones.

Its hard to tell how it plays since you cant really move, just aim. It definitely has the complexity of the previous games and the developers have added a lot of side unlocks to make it fun.

Here are some screenshots of weird stuff to look at or unlock:

The stripper unlock





The weird neighbor



One of the gnomes



There are many more curious things to do/see but i dont want to unveil all of them.

Edit: added screenshots


----------



## ANDMYGUN

GTA IV iCEnhancer 2.1

Just got my GPU and I'm having so much fun with these games I could never play.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadroger*
> 
> Day Z


This was early on wasn't it.
the hud has more icons.


----------



## lurker2501

STALKER CoP SZM Mod 0.2


From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box

From Drop Box


----------



## Razi3l

*Guild Wars 2*

Queensdale looks awesome from the outside



Spiderdog


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whats resolution do you play and how much vram on your 670 that looks amazing!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Here is some *Quake HD* with my own custom settings


WOAH!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> whats resolution do you play and how much vram on your 670 that looks amazing!


For gaming 1920x1080, for the screenshots 2560x1440...

VRAM? 1500-2000mb...


----------



## Ceadderman

Nothing beats Skyrim in sheer AWEzumness! Playing it right now although I'm in a dungeon.









~Ceadder


----------



## Toology

Some more *Skyrim/Dawnguard* shots


----------



## Newbie2009

Delete pls wrongthread/


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 4



That's all I have at the moment lol I need to get more.


----------



## dph314

Finally replaying one of my favorite PS3 games on the PC. Love Fallout 3 and NV. Pics include about 5 HD texture mods-
----

----

----

----

----


----------



## Deadroger

Dead Island


Dead Rising 2


Insane 2


Nail'd


Ridge Racer Unbounded



Risen 2: Dark Waters


Serious Sam 3:BFE



Silent Hill: Homecoming


The Witcher 2


Trapped Dead


----------



## powahlam

Alice madness returns

LoL

Orcs must die 2

Prototype 2


----------



## Toology

A few more Skyrim/Dawnguard shots for ye pleasure







.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Mixing it up. Tribes Ascend


----------



## headcracker

Just Cause 2 MP


----------



## AbdullahG

Is there an option to disable the player health bars at the top in MP? I might give it a try, but I don't want to see green bars everywhere.


----------



## Ceadderman

Yeah that would drive me nuts in any game.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## jellis142

Makes it too easy to find and destroy people


----------



## Xealot

*Skyrim:*


----------



## headcracker

Nope. There was no health bars in previous betas and and it was much better. A lot are complaining about it so hopefully it will get removed. It's not soooooo bad, but in heavily populated areas like the airport it is really really annoying.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

GTA: IV with a few mods.
Just 1600:900, my 1920:1200 monitor died last week.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> *Skyrim:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now *THAT* is pretty damn hot right there!


----------



## ASO7

Skyrim


----------



## Lhotse

If you search this forum, you will find there's a separate thread for Skyrim shot's. It's not that I don't like Skyrim screenshots, I have a heavily modded version of Skyrim and have posted screenshots myself but * I for one, think it would be better if this thread was for other games, in the interest of variety.
* I am not a moderator, just a forum member expressing an opinion.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> If you search this forum, you will find there's a separate thread for Skyrim shot's. It's not that I don't like Skyrim screenshots, I have a heavily modded version of Skyrim and have posted screenshots myself but * I for one, think it would be better if this thread was for other games, in the interest of variety.
> * I am not a moderator, just a forum member expressing an opinion.


I also post there.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I also post there.


You post where you like bud


----------



## crazyg0od33

i lol'd also


----------



## Lhotse

you're easily amused.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i am. It helps me not get mad/easily annoyed at most things on the internet


----------



## Toology

Here are some shots from *Morroblivion* , I have been waiting for this to become stable and fixed and i can say now it is totally awesome. Who would have thought that running through morrowind again could be so awesome with the oblivion engine ( yes i know its also gamebryo ) and a crap load of mods


----------



## Derko1

That looks great! What type of performance are you getting? On my system I was getting like 20fps on high settings last time I checked it out. Didn't really bother with it...


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That looks great! What type of performance are you getting? On my system I was getting like 20fps on high settings last time I checked it out. Didn't really bother with it...


Really good performance. There are some subtle dips in balmora down to 50fps because of all the npc's and meshes but it runs really good and considering that the towns are all open its really amazing. I havent had a single bug or nothing and im even running OBGE with SSAO, HDR, AA and DOF. There are also some mods that fix the FPS issues but i havent needed them.


----------



## thx1138

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Skyrim






Holy crap the vegetation and shadows look amazing. Mod list?

Yours is the exception and I never thought I'd say this but I'm getting tired of skyrim shots.


----------



## crazyg0od33

He doesn't list mods. Too many.


----------



## thx1138

Takes two seconds to hit the print screen button and post it up.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I know. you're saying that like I'm the one who should list mods. I dont agree with it, im just letting you know


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Here are some shots from *Morroblivion* , I have been waiting for this to become stable and fixed and i can say now it is totally awesome. Who would have thought that running through morrowind again could be so awesome with the oblivion engine ( yes i know its also gamebryo ) and a crap load of mods


I tried out Morrowind Overhaul 2.0 and was getting anywhere from 15-18 fps. Might have to give Morroblivion a try next time I get a hankering for Morrowind.


----------



## frickfrock999

*TD2- MAXED*

Love the lighting in this game.
It's so delightfully ultra violent.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

DINTSCUVI!!!!! (Vindictus)

Helping a friend level a new character to pass time before GW2 comes out and we both got these underwear passes while fishing for some event, so silly

D:


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *TD2- MAXED*
> Love the lighting in this game.
> It's so delightfully ultra violent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks...disturbingly colorful.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Really good performance. There are some subtle dips in balmora down to 50fps because of all the npc's and meshes but it runs really good and considering that the towns are all open its really amazing. I havent had a single bug or nothing and im even running OBGE with SSAO, HDR, AA and DOF. There are also some mods that fix the FPS issues but i havent needed them.


Wow! Considering I get around 27fps in Morrowind Overhaul 2.0 ... I think that's A LOT better. Plus it looks pretty much just as good as MO. I think I will look into it. Thanks for posting those shots!









I've been dying to get back into morrowind and the overhaul was really promising, but to get it half way decent looking you need to be happy with fps in the 20s while in cities or lose a bunch of effects.









Morrowind Overhaul 3.0 should be out soon. They just posted a video a few weeks ago.


----------



## Toology

That looks great but to be honest i still think morroblivion takes the cake and also has the much better fighting and sneaking mechanics of oblivion ( always drove me nuts in morrowind how you could miss enemies with your blade )


----------



## Derko1

Wow those look inredible! I just installed Oblivion and am going through the huge process of modding the heck out of it. So... does Morrowblivion affect any other mods you may have installed?

I'm using this guide to get started in Oblivion atm. http://www.somethingfornobody.com/2011/oblivion-modding-guide/


----------



## Toology

Heres some of the mods i use with oblivion, so far none have conflicted with morroblivion.

http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/2097
http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/5296
http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/2536
http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/10763
http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/23208
http://oblivion.nexusmods.com/mods/30054


----------



## andrews2547

Guess the game











EDIT: Guess I can't play "guess the game" here









The game is called *The Getaway: Black Monday*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the game


Damn, this is going to bother me... I remember that, but can't remember what it's from though... Maybe it will come to me...


----------



## crazyg0od33

i thought it looked like syphon filter but I think im wrong


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Guess the game


Rules for this thread:
*1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted.* Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Rules for this thread:
> *1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted.* Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.












Edited the name in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i thought it looked like syphon filter but I think im wrong


I see how you thought that could have been Syphon Filter, they are both PS2 exclusives made by/for Sony.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is there a "guess that game" thread?


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah but no one has posted in it for over 2 months and I didn't want to bump it

*Gran Turismo 3*



*The Getaway Black Monday*


----------



## headcracker

How does The getaway BM run? I fired up my PS2 last month to play it but looked like crap on my TV







Still played it for some hours though. I used to love that game. Though i did miss the green/purple Civics form the first game







(Big Honda fan).


----------



## andrews2547

I'm running it in PCSX2 and it's not that good when you are outside actually.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Newbie2009

Looks nice, but Skyrim is not a great looking game. Sick to death of seeing skyrim in this thread.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What about Oblivion?


What about it? Post what you like, I just don't see why so many people are obsessed with posting pictures of an average at best looking game.

Modded, it looks ok, but that's as far as I would go.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What about it? Post what you like, I just don't see why so many people are obsessed with posting pictures of an average at best looking game.
> Modded, it looks ok, but that's as far as I would go.


To each his own... but those pics to be exact, I would hardly call average. I don't think there's much out there that looks as good as those shots are showing off the game.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of that *blurry over-exposed look everyone seems so keen on*. For example, if I was flipping through recent holiday snaps and I found something that looked like the below image, I'd probably delete it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often they're only looking 'good' because the DOF is blurring out the background uglies, and the extreme contrast is tricking the mind into assuming there is detail in the darker areas where there is in fact none.
> I'll spare y'all my masses of almost identical Great Forest shots from Oblivion.


http://enbdev.com/index_en.html


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Looks nice, but Skyrim is not a great looking game


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of that blurry over-exposed look everyone seems so keen on. For example, if I was flipping through recent holiday snaps and I found something that looked like the below image, I'd probably delete it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often they're only looking 'good' because the DOF is blurring out the background uglies, and the extreme contrast is tricking the mind into assuming there is detail in the darker areas where there is in fact none.
> I'll spare y'all my masses of almost identical Great Forest shots from Oblivion.


I'd love to see shots of Oblivion! Care to tell me where you've posted them?

I'm being very serious too. I'm gonna start playing through it again in the coming weeks.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Personally I'm not a fan of that blurry over-exposed look everyone seems so keen on. For example, if I was flipping through recent holiday snaps and I found something that looked like the below image, I'd probably delete it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Often they're only looking 'good' because the DOF is blurring out the background uglies, and the extreme contrast is tricking the mind into assuming there is detail in the darker areas where there is in fact none.
> I'll spare y'all my masses of almost identical Great Forest shots from Oblivion.


If I got that picture in a real life forest, id most definitely keep it, and then MAYBE drop the exposure a tiny bit in photoshop or lightroom and then change the setting a little bit on the camera.
you know, kind of exactly what you can do on an ENB, because that picture is awesome, and DOF does not remove a crappy background, because if done right, the entire scene will look awesome.
I'd also like to see some oblivion picd!


----------



## Unstableiser

Just got into this game, it's Skryim. It looks really nice.


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## beefdog

Some crysis 2


----------



## Toology

*Morroblivion*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Unstableiser

My two favourite games.


----------



## Gnickrapon

I really have to get around to finishing STALKER.


----------



## Derko1

Well if you go further back and you've played Morrowind... then you would say that it craps over BOTH Oblivion and Skyrim.

Which is what I think. I've played through morrowind for a minimum of 1000 hours. I remember struggling to get Morrowind to work on my 9800Pro and 1800+ Athlon XP-M at 2.9GHz....


----------



## jellis142

Don't know if it's my computer or not, but this is what Final Fantasy 7 "Optimized for PC" looks like.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's my computer or not, but this is what Final Fantasy 7 "Optimized for PC" looks like.


All i can say is.... ***


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's my computer or not, but this is what Final Fantasy 7 "Optimized for PC" looks like.


Not sure what those glitches are about. That being said you would be better off running the original with some of the awesome mods that are out.


----------



## Toology

*Doom 3 Modded
*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> *Doom 3 Modded
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great. I gotta give that a go on mine when I get my computer set back up (in the middle of moving).


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone have Nuclear Dawn? I got Portal 2 as a gift and will probably trade it for Nuclear Dawn (I was hoping for Mirror's Edge or Fallout 3: GOTY Edition as offers, but I wasn't lucky enough). Traded it for Nuclear Dawn.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Looks nice, but *Skyrim is not a great looking game.* Sick to death of seeing skyrim in this thread.


Riiiight.
Also, if you're sick of seeing it don't enter the thread. The game is massively popular, so seeings tons of shots of it is expected. The same thing happened with BF3 at it's release, the only difference is that the art style of BF3 is worse than Skyrim's.

Anyway here's a few shots.

*Half-Life 2: Episode 1*









*Grand Theft Auto IV*









*Left 4 Dead 2 - Deathcraft*









*Phantasy Star Online 2*


----------



## Derko1

Woah! When is PSO 2 coming out here?!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Splinter Cell: Conviction*


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Woah! When is PSO 2 coming out here?!


No idea when or if it's getting localized lol, but I know they are working on a PlayStation Vita port too, so maybe once that's done? Hopefully lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> No idea when or if it's getting localized lol, but I know they are working on a PlayStation Vita port too, so maybe once that's done? Hopefully lol


spring 2013, it got annouced for North America and Europe last month


----------



## Alatar

pCARS


----------



## rafety58

GTA IV icenhancer 2.1


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Tried to hijack a cab and was sent flying.

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## ASO7

*Complete set*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/6440_20#post_17968499


----------



## Konata Izumi

woah where did you get that female model?


----------



## AbdullahG

Since when did zippers exist in the Medieval Era?


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Since when did zippers exist in the Medieval Era?


I was scratching my head for the same reason... I was like "Hmm, nice biker jacket on this Jap style / anime-ish looking girl in an otherwise dark Medieval time period game".


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Since when did zippers exist in the Medieval Era?


Or plastic surgery?


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Since when did zippers exist in the Medieval Era?


When Dragons.










I don't use an ENB my comp can't handle that but I'm happy with just turning the ingame brightness right down, hehe. Not using many mods, just the weather one, lush trees etc, pure waters, and lots of sound mods. The rest are for increasing difficulty, I play on very hard with resilient dragons, and that endgame mod thingy that has a + on it. Oh and the one that makes you do kill-moves more often. Oh and some little texture ones. I'm happy with everything but distant trees, they look two dimensional.


----------



## Alatar

more pCARS


----------



## AbdullahG

Dragons are understandable in the fictional Medieval Era setting. Zippers are...out of place.


----------



## thx1138




----------



## _Nikhil

@Alatar - Some of those look great.

F.E.A.R


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings*

**

**

**

**


----------



## dph314

Who doesn't like seeing some Metro?


----------



## Reloaded83

Some stuff from Arma II: DayZ mod

Killing some time:

The scooby wagon:

The PBX:

After flying the chopper back to Berezino to refuel:


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## headcracker

Trine 2








@Oubadah Max Payne 2 looks way better than i remember it







Mods?


----------



## Toology

I just started playing Trine 2 in 3D and all i can say is......


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I just started playing Trine 2 in 3D and all i can say is......


Had the pleasure of playing the first in 3D







is correct.


----------



## awdrifter

Final Fantasy XII (on PCSX2)

I'm surprised how well this game looks and runs. I'm running 3x Native Res and 2xMSAA, the game looks great.


----------



## AbdullahG

Fallout: New Vegas:



Fisto the Sexbot


Don't ask.


Alice: Madness Returns (such a pretty game):


----------



## _Nikhil

Mafia II


----------



## BritishBob

Wait... What? I was in a T82.

WoT btw....


----------



## Kaja

*Red Orchestra 2 Beta* - It's taken me a year to finally get this shot. Me shooting Yoshiro of Tripwire Interactive in the balls with an MG34 (well, just after it).


----------



## dph314

Replaying another favorite- Arkham Asylum
----


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaja*
> 
> *Red Orchestra 2 Beta* - It's taken me a year to finally get this shot. Me shooting Yoshiro of Tripwire Interactive in the balls with an MG34 (well, just after it).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Year well spent IMO


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Alatar

Kerbal Space Program demo


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Sleeping Dogs*
It's Batman meets GTA, and I love it!


----------



## Xealot

*Batman: Arkham City:*




























*Bioshock 2: Minerva's Den:*



















*Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion:*


----------



## spikexp

*Dark souls*
With internal resolution fix at high resolution

Not the most beautiful game, but the art make it up for it.

No screenshot from farther in the game (I take it slowly







)



http://imgur.com/s9Zsc




http://imgur.com/CR2V0




http://imgur.com/jUh78


----------



## utterfabrication

_*Sleeping Dogs*_.
Really liking this game, especially the soundtrack.


----------



## dph314

How does that Sleeping Dogs run, pretty well? It looks great in the screenshots.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I'm looking forward to playing Sleeping Dogs. I saw a friend playing it with his older GTX295 and it seemed to run / look very nice, so it should be even better on mine. I'd have it already if I wasn't in the middle of a move.


----------



## jellis142

And *Sleeping Dogs* has a demo on Steam







So everybody gets to see roughly how it will run.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> And *Sleeping Dogs* has a demo on Steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everybody gets to see roughly how it will run.


Thank you sir! Downloading now. Not enough companies do demos these days


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 2


----------



## DraXxus1549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> *Dark souls*
> With internal resolution fix at high resolution
> Not the most beautiful game, but the art make it up for it.
> No screenshot from farther in the game (I take it slowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> -SNIP-


How are you taking screen shots in Dark Souls I have been trying using afterburner but I haven't had any luck with it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> How are you taking screen shots in Dark Souls I have been trying using afterburner but I haven't had any luck with it.


If you are playing the game through Steam, you can press F12 to take a screenshot.


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## LuminatX

*Sleeping Dogs.*


----------



## Alatar

More kerbal space program demo

Quite an addicting game, considering buying the full version.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> How are you taking screen shots in Dark Souls I have been trying using afterburner but I haven't had any luck with it.


Fraps
Steam is not good for screenshot, sometime it doesn't take some effect.


----------



## PunkX 1

Driver SF


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> More kerbal space program demo
> Quite an addicting game, considering buying the full version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


KSP is pretty awesome. I spent countless hours on the demo. Have you tried to make it to the mun and back? From what I've seen, the paid version has a TON of extra stuff over the demo. I can't wait for them to add other planets.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> KSP is pretty awesome. I spent countless hours on the demo. Have you tried to make it to the mun and back? From what I've seen, the paid version has a TON of extra stuff over the demo. I can't wait for them to add other planets.


Well I just bought the full version like 2 hours ago. Didn't even try to go to the Mun in the demo, because afaik it didn't have any landing gear or anything. With the full version I'm gonna have to train a lot more before I'm even gonna try to the Mun or Minmus.

And yeah, apparently in the next version there's going to be 5 extra planets and 4 moons (or something along those lines) can't wait


----------



## Newbie2009

RAGE - Really enjoying this game, have had it for months but only sat down for a proper session today. Excellent game.


----------



## skyn3t

while I'm not online gaming I'm playing DS II













and doing some sleeving too


----------



## Maian




----------



## InsaneMatt

*Sleeping Dogs*
I'm hooked!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## Newbie2009

Pretty impressive sleeping dogs shots so far


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV at 110 MPH


----------



## AbdullahG

TOO MUCH MOTION BLUR!!!


----------



## Lhotse

Guild Wars 2.. epic mega-battle.



















just before the server crashed....


----------



## dnnk

You make me want GW 2 now..

First game of CS:GO after being absent for 2 years.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> You make me want GW 2 now..
> First game of CS:GO after being absent for 2 years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GET IT, U ARE INSANE IF YOU dont


----------



## dnnk

I QUIT GW1 BECAUSE I WAS ALONE


----------



## mboner1

sleeping dogs. few quick shots....


----------



## andrews2547

*ArmA II*




Nothing better than driving a diesel Golf around a war zone


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *ArmA II*
> 
> 
> Nothing better than driving a diesel Golf around a war zone


How many FPS are you getting with that game ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> How many FPS are you getting with that game ?


Not sure because I don't have anything that tells me but with everything on high at 1920x1080 I would say I get around 35-50fps


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not sure because I don't have anything that tells me but with everything on high at 1920x1080 I would say I get around 35-50fps


i tried the demo on Steam once and i _wanted_ to like it...hell, i _would_ except that the framerate was just all over the place and i have 2 EVGA GTX 580 3 GB and when it starts to dip below 30 i just get so aggravated.


----------



## rjm0827

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> More kerbal space program demo
> Quite an addicting game, considering buying the full version.


Recently been watching a LOT of space stuff and reading articles so this looked fun. Got the full version and I must say it's soooo much fun! Are you using any part mods? I saw some videos of lander legs etc... You need to grab the full version, you can land on Kerbel's moon and another planet! Although I'm no where close to a moon landing yet.


----------



## Alatar

Some Guild Wars 2 jumping puzzles




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> Recently been watching a LOT of space stuff and reading articles so this looked fun. Got the full version and I must say it's soooo much fun! Are you using any part mods? I saw some videos of lander legs etc... You need to grab the full version, you can land on Kerbel's moon and another planet! Although I'm no where close to a moon landing yet.


yeah I just grabbed the full version yesterday. No mods or anything yet though, GW2 and studies have been taking my time


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Crysis !



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*






That looks great, do you have any mods/enb installed


----------



## PunkX 1

Kingdoms Of Amalur: Reckoning


----------



## rogueblade

Whats the rules on posting Planetside 2 screenshots?


----------



## Lefty67

Lovely walk on the beach


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> Recently been watching a LOT of space stuff and reading articles so this looked fun. Got the full version and I must say it's soooo much fun! Are you using any part mods? I saw some videos of lander legs etc... You need to grab the full version, you can land on Kerbel's moon and another planet! Although I'm no where close to a moon landing yet.


I started playing it after seeing it in this thread as well. Spent about 4 hours on the demo. Gonna pick up the full version at the end of the week.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> I started playing it after seeing it in this thread as well. Spent about 4 hours on the demo. Gonna pick up the full version at the end of the week.


I'll get the demo off Steam tonight. Think its worth it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> That looks great, do you have any mods/enb installed


http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71027


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> I'll get the demo off Steam tonight. Think its worth it?


Its not on Steam. But I do think its worth it. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*
> 
> Its not on Steam. But I do think its worth it. Its a lot of fun.


Thanks


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> Lovely walk on the beach


If you ever play that as in a group and you're using team speak or something and you and some other people in your group are getting chased by zombies you should play this in the background


----------



## connectwise

That does look stunning. I just can't WAIT for AA3.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

GW2


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## BradleyW

Skyrim

Dead Space 2

Alice

Alan Wake

Metro 2033

Crysis 2

Alan Wake American Nightmare

Batman Arkham City

Witcher 2

Sniper Elite V2


----------



## AbdullahG

Metro 2033


----------



## utterfabrication

Dark Souls


----------



## InaneAsylum

Man, I *was* going to post some Skyrim pictures, but...not anymore


----------



## Derko1

Some shots of Oblivion.

Finally getting back into the game, since it works well.


----------



## rogueblade

PS2 NDA has been lifted:


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice. PS2 can be quite beautiful. Been playing the heck out of it recently since the newest betas have been quite an improvement over the tech-test builds. The particle effects are amazing IMO. The textures are terrible, but hopefully they're just place holders.


----------



## andrews2547

Tourist Trophy


----------



## BritishBob

Could someone give me a link to the FXAA ect how to thread. I have a game that would look better with some injection, but I cannot find the thread now that I want it... :'(

Completely unrelated here's some Smite Beta... Seems like a FPS version of LoL. Someone is gonna shot Dota at me, but I have never played dota... Seems like it could be fun. And the graphics arn't too bad either.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Could someone give me a link to the FXAA ect how to thread. I have a game that would look better with some injection, but I cannot find the thread now that I want it... :'(


http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-methods

It's actually at the very top of the forum... always there. In the sticky section at the bottom of it.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-methods
> It's actually at the very top of the forum... always there. In the sticky section at the bottom of it.


Lol... there's me looking in the GPU/Hardware section.... Fell like an idiot now. TYVM.

So War of the Immortals with injector. Spent 5 mins messing around. Marked improvements already.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Any tips/setting recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Reloaded83

Planetside 2 Beta:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Planetside 2 Beta:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How you liking the game??


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## Derko1

*Oblivion*


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How you liking the game??


I'm enjoying it. There are a lot of moments in this game that are pretty awe-inspiring. To me, it can get boring pretty quickly if you aren't working together with others, but when you get a good group going, there's nothing like seeing an army of player controlled vehicles and soldiers marching to the next target.


----------



## dph314

After seeing those FEAR shots, I decided it's time to replay that series, ha. Great games, that series.

Some of my Arkham City ones (which, might I add, runs great with the new 306.02 drivers







):
---

----

----

----
Quite a pretty pile of pixels indeed-

----
Gotta love the PhysX-enhanced smoke-

----
Not as good as the Scarecrow scenes from Arkham Asylum, but they'll do-


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Sleeping Dogs*
Can't believe I went an entire week without playing this!


----------



## BradleyW

Are you using a pad for that game?


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you using a pad for that game?


Assuming you're referring to me, I'm using the mouse & keyboard.
Unlike GTA IV, Sleeping Dogs plays great without a pad.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> Assuming you're referring to me, I'm using the mouse & keyboard.
> Unlike GTA IV, Sleeping Dogs plays great without a pad.


----------



## BritishBob

War of the Immortals. I am really liking this game. Looks soo much better with an injector. So I finally got a side by side done.


----------



## AbdullahG

Fallout 3 (I thought these were pretty funny):


----------



## andrews2547

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## dph314

How is that Kerbal Space Program? I seen a few posts with pics of it and I've been considering it ever since


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> How is that Kerbal Space Program? I seen a few posts with pics of it and I've been considering it ever since


Awesome.

There is a demo, the demo itself is hours of fun.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> How is that Kerbal Space Program? I seen a few posts with pics of it and I've been considering it ever since


It's really good actually lol I spent about 4 hours just in the demo. (those screenshots aren't from the demo)

It is still in early alpha so it's got quite a few bugs and glitches.

Here is a link for the demo: http://kerbalspaceprogram.com/files/KSP_win_0_13_3.zip

Don't click on it if you don't want it







It will download automatically and it's 104.7 MB


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's really good actually lol I spent about 4 hours just in the demo. (those screenshots aren't from the demo)
> It is still in early alpha so it's got quite a few bugs and glitches.
> Here is a link for the demo: http://kerbalspaceprogram.com/files/KSP_win_0_13_3.zip
> Don't click on it if you don't want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will download automatically and it's 104.7 MB


Looks interesting, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

GRFS Max Out, 1080p, 1.4 Patch and DX11 FXAA.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*

**

**

**

**


----------



## BradleyW

Any mods for that game besides the 1080p fix?


----------



## BritishBob

No idea where to post this but:
Quote:


> You have been selected as one of the elite candidates to participate in the DUST 514™ closed beta! Visit DUST 514 Redeem page to get your personal All Access beta pass and jump into the massive ground-war of the Playstation®3 exclusive free-to-play shooter, DUST 514.


Hell yea.







The only reason I have kept a console.


----------



## Marin

Superbrothers


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## BradleyW

Any mods for that game besides the 1080p fix?


----------



## ACHILEE5

"*I Am Alive*", I got from Steam today








And I'm liking it so far


----------



## Marin

That game had a really good concept and then Ubisoft destroyed it.


----------



## HighwayStar

Rainbow Six Vegas 2









Nexuiz


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any mods for that game besides the 1080p fix?


I wasn't aware 1080p needed fixing. I certainly haven't needed to fix it.

And no, not that I am aware of.


----------



## BradleyW

cheers.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> That game had a really good concept and then Ubisoft destroyed it.


What's Superbrothers like? I got it in the Humble Bundle but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## BradleyW

GRFS


----------



## utterfabrication

_Dark Souls_


----------



## BradleyW

Oh that is the game that requires the 1080p fix. My mistake. Looks good.


----------



## Descadent

Here some GW2 shots at 7680x1440. I also use these as a rotating desktop backgrounds


----------



## BradleyW

Now they do look good!


----------



## andrews2547

Mafia II


----------



## LuminatX

*Gotham City Imposters* - Maxed 1080p

Ended up getting a 21 kill streak just before the game ended.


----------



## _Nikhil

@andrews2547 - That color on the jeep !!!









MAFIA II


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Holy crap! She's 6'6" - and then some!!!


----------



## Gnickrapon

She's also hot!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @andrews2547 - That color on the jeep !!!


You like the Barbie Jeep?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Supey Smash Brothers. HD Custom Edition.*

Loaded it up with texture packs and enhancements.
The way it's MEANT to be played.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Supey Smash Brothers. HD Custom Edition.*
> Loaded it up with texture packs and enhancements.
> *The way it's MEANT to be played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Without antialiasing?


----------



## Newbie2009

Few more RAGE shots. Almost finished it now, nice game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Without antialiasing?


Eh?








Those shots do have anti-aliasing.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shots do have anti-aliasing.


Where?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Where?


Everywhere. It's set to 4x.
Also, who cares? Get back to posting screenshots.









More Smash Bros.


----------



## Term`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> MAFIA II


awesome game, always felt the graphics were underrated.....


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Term`*
> 
> awesome game, always felt the graphics were underrated.....


I always felt the game was never finished, there is so much stuff missing.


----------



## utterfabrication

The Walking Dead Episode 3...



edit: Dark Souls


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 2


----------



## rjm0827

The Witcher 2 EE has amazing graphics. Never got around to finishing it but it surprised me I didn't hear more about it. Guess I started it late. Those boobies in the beginning can really stress a GPU haha.


----------



## BradleyW

Dear Esther


----------



## connectwise

Woah, nice.


----------



## AbdullahG

Woah, that's one of the prettiest looking games I've seen.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Woah, nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Woad, that's one of the prettiest looking games I've seen.


Yeah, it is a very short game but it is good!


----------



## Descadent

BF3 Armored Kill @7680x1440


----------



## Scott1541

Bandar Desert


----------



## LuminatX

NINJA PENGUIN!


----------



## rogueblade

Guild Wars 2


----------



## BritishBob

War of the Immortals


----------



## amd955be5670

Crysis Warhead at 2880x1620 with all maxxed settings, the game out of the box, no mods used.
Single GTX-560Ti used, at 975/1950/2400 (Stable at 1.075v lol)

24fps in snow, 33fps in jungles, imagine the improvement with SLI, and hence around 40fps at 3200x1800 which is what I was aiming for








Before at 1920x1080 I was being CPU bottlenecked by a single GPU, but at 1620p that problem is completely gone. Throughout 99% GPU usage without random drops.




















Original images here.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Very nice. I love to see modless games.


Moar!


----------



## Descadent

oh and this is just a pretty shot from the lvl 50 dungeon I ran last night in gw2. @7680x1440 of course


----------



## BradleyW

I must say, SSAA is a god send to get the usage at 99 on two cards!


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> oh and this is just a pretty shot from the lvl 50 dungeon I ran last night in gw2. @7680x1440 of course


Must be wicked awesome to play in that reg setting!!!


----------



## ASO7

Black Mesa Source


----------



## genzo119




----------



## Lhotse

_Yarrrrr matey !_
GW 2


----------



## Seid Dark

Black Mesa


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more witcher 2


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genzo119*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That cannot be GTA IV! What mods did you use?


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Diablo III
1680*1050


----------



## sterik01

GENZO what visual mod are you using? looks amazing.

some Sleeping Dogs demo screenshots. Don't know if it includes high res texture in the demo, even though I click on yes to use them.


----------



## Unstableiser

I remember the original thread being just one SS per post lol.


----------



## Xealot

*Batman: Arkham City:*





































*Black Mesa (Source Mod):*


----------



## BradleyW

alan wake


----------



## frickfrock999

*Super Mario.*


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Skyrim


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## BradleyW

alan wakes american nightmare


----------



## ASO7

*Black Mesa*

*Spoilers...*


----------



## rogueblade

GW2


----------



## BradleyW

Alan Wake The Signal


----------



## Descadent

black mesa at 7680x1440


----------



## mboner1




----------



## BradleyW

Nice BF3 shots!


----------



## mboner1

cheers man. just got a new ips display. panasonic of all things lol. all the sales ppl tried to tallk me out of it lol but im glad i didnt listen. it looks nuts, even better than the sa27a950 i bought... which is sayin sumpthn.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> cheers man. just got a new ips display. panasonic of all things lol. all the sales ppl tried to tallk me out of it lol but im glad i didnt listen. it looks nuts, even better than the sa27a950 i bought... which is sayin sumpthn.


Nice one. Glad it is working out for you. I am using a 1080p 27" screen but I downsample my games to 1440p


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nice one. Glad it is working out for you. I am using a 1080p 27" screen but I downsample my games to 1440p


How does that even work....


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> How does that even work....


it doesn't downsampling to 1440p???


----------



## amd955be5670

I Am Alive










After watching horrible walkthroughs of it on youtube from the xbox version, I had to buy the game for myself and play it properly.


----------



## sterik01

Is i am alive any good? Saw it on steam for $14


----------



## BradleyW

I am alive (Plays like rubbish on my system)


----------



## ASO7

*Mirror's Edge*


----------



## amd955be5670

Looks like I should visit Mirror's Edge. I do have the physX processing power right now which I lacked earlier (9400GT)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Looks like I should visit Mirror's Edge. I do have the physX processing power right now which I lacked earlier (9400GT)


You won't regret it, one of my all time favourites. As a plus, the art direction and texture work is phenomenal. It's definitely a very pretty game at the worst of times. Even if you aren't huge on the gameplay, you'll still appreciate its beauty.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Is i am alive any good? Saw it on steam for $14


I'm enjoying it, it's short I've heard, so I play it in 30min-1 hour bursts, plays fine minus a few hiccups on my system.. I didn't buy it, but I can't see it being a waste for $15.


----------



## Reloaded83

Every time I see screens of Mirror's Edge, it makes me want to play it again. WHY won't they make ME2 already?!? I played through it on console, and twice on PC. Such a great (but as mentioned, short) game.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> *MAFIA II + SEVERAL TEXTURE MOD + SSAA4X + MORPHOLOGICAL AA + MY OWN SMAA PRESET* (BYE BYE ALIASING)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/M64zV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5JMBW
> 
> 
> Can you link me to the MAFIA II mods? Also how do you configure SMAA? This is quite impressive! I wanna play MAFIA II again. First i would need the info on these mods you had.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have quoted all your pictures but didn't wanna fill it up and make it harder for others to read. but i would like to know what kind of mods you use and everything else? These are quite impressive!


----------



## Descadent

Borderlands 2 7680x1440


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would have quoted all your pictures but didn't wanna fill it up and make it harder for others to read. but i would like to know what kind of mods you use and everything else? These are quite impressive!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## Derko1

AS07 did you do anything special to ME to make it look like that? I have not played it for A LONG time... I don't think I've tried playing it with SSAA or even DSAA....


----------



## Derko1

*Half Life 2*


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> AS07 did you do anything special to ME to make it look like that? I have not played it for A LONG time... I don't think I've tried playing it with SSAA or even DSAA....


Downsampling from 4K.


----------



## BradleyW

Have you installed any mods?
Edit: I think I know which one come to think of it.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Downsampling from 4K.


I felt that


----------



## ASO7

*Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD*


----------



## Derko1

Not to hijack the thread... but what do you think of it? I'm waiting to be allowed to post on the trading forum to trade for it in a few hours.... is it worth it?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Muramasa: MAXED OUT.*

Such gorgeous hand drawn animations.


----------



## ASO7

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## BradleyW

OMG I cannot wait to play this game! Looks perfect!


----------



## Lhotse

Black Mesa


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG I cannot wait to play this game! Looks perfect!


I bet you can't wait to play that game


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG I cannot wait to play this game! Looks perfect!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG I cannot wait to play this game!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG I cannot wait to play this game! Looks


What exactly are you trying to tell us?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What exactly are you trying to tell us?


What I am trying to tell you is that I'be got no interest in that game.


----------



## Lhotse

I wish so many good games didn't come out so often. I still haven't played Assassin's Creed: Revalations and don't know when I will thanks to Guild Wars 2.


----------



## mboner1

couple of quick ones from borderlands 2...


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Sleeping Dogs*
Finally got around to completing this awesome game.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I wish so many good games didn't come out so often. I still haven't played Assassin's Creed: Revalations and don't know when I will thanks to Guild Wars 2.


I'm the opposite, I haven't played enough GW2 because of other games like Black Mesa, and I just got Deux Ex: HR on the Steam sale


----------



## ASO7

*Jet Set Radio*


















































































*
3200x1800*


----------



## BradleyW

OMG Borderlands 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG Borderlands 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chill man, you're scaring the kids...


----------



## Unstableiser

It's not out yet


----------



## jellis142

Just the first few minutes blows me away.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm the opposite, I haven't played enough GW2 because of other games like Black Mesa, and I just got Deux Ex: HR on the Steam sale


[kidding]You're never going to level up to 80 in one week with an attitude like that mister.







[/kidding]

* I've been playing a little Black Mesa each night, as for Deus Ex, although I own them all and all the expansions, I've never even gotten the chance to start the first one and I really would like to.
See what happen's when you get hooked into MMO's like EVE Online and GW 2 ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Half Life 2*


Did you use a mod? Cuz it looks extremely different! Link?


----------



## jellis142

Agreed! Alyx looks MUCH better then the FaceFactory versions, and cleaner then the vanilla version.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you use a mod? Cuz it looks extremely different! Link?


Look like cinematic mod by fakefactory with character pimper.


----------



## Alatar

Project CARS













let's also add a video


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Project CARS


Where do I buy Project Cars from bud


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Where do I buy Project Cars from bud


From their site LINK

They have all sorts of options that you can choose from since the game is in alpha at the moment. The cheapest package that gives you access to monthly builds is 10€, the next one is 25€ which gives you a 25€ discount when the game releases and some extra stuff and the next one after that is 45€ which gives you the full game when it launches and some extra stuff.









But yeah, they have detailed instructions for buying the thing. Very good service and a good forum.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> From their site LINK
> 
> They have all sorts of options that you can choose .......


Thanks buddy








I think I'll just go for the 10 euro version!

But first a couple of questions if I may.
1. How many cars are playable?
2 How many tracks are playable?
3. Are there any AI cars to race?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just go for the 10 euro version!
> But first a couple of questions if I may.
> 1. How many cars are playable?
> 2 How many tracks are playable?
> 3. Are there any AI cars to race?


At the moment (just checked it out to be certain







) there are 27 playable cars, and 33 tracks with different versions for most of them. And yeah you can race against AI.


Spoiler: Took some random menu shots to give you and idea of the settings and stuff










Unfortunately the game doesn't have a career mode or multiplayer yet but those should be coming in upcoming builds of course. And more info about the upcoming cars and so on you can find from the wiki article (nice list)


----------



## ACHILEE5

That car in that menu screenshot has sold it for me








Thanks bud, Rep+


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks bud, *Rep+*













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ACHILEE5

It was a virtual Rep+


----------



## Alatar

Nice! 296 is a good build. Also, for some reason I love the installer/launcher since it's so plain


----------



## ACHILEE5

I just wish the down-loader showed the ETA









Screenshots will be up tonight


----------



## Alatar

Just as a tip to get to the free camera, go to the replay mode during a race and press ctrl + F









Took me a while to figure out without any advice.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Will do









A screenshot








BF3


----------



## BradleyW

Hey mate, take a look at F1 2012 that just came out last night in the U.K. Made by codemasters as well (DiRT).


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi Brad









F1 makes me sleepy


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hi Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1 makes me sleepy


Too slow for you? Or too quick? Your more of an off road guy.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hi Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F1 makes me sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too slow for you? Or too quick? Your more of an off road guy.
Click to expand...

I just get bored going around and around the same track








Same gear, same line, same same same, lap after lap









Bad news!
Project Cars decided it would put files on my C drive








Game deleted for taking the mick


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> From their site LINK
> They have all sorts of options that you can choose from since the game is in alpha at the moment. The cheapest package that gives you access to monthly builds is 10€, the next one is 25€ which gives you a 25€ discount when the game releases and some extra stuff and the next one after that is 45€ which gives you the full game when it launches and some extra stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, they have detailed instructions for buying the thing. Very good service and a good forum.


Are you driving with your keyboard? It doesnt seem like you're playing with a wheel.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Are you driving with your keyboard? It doesnt seem like you're playing with a wheel.


I've got a logitech driving force GT and an older microsoft wheel available







Would never play a racing game with the KB.


----------



## Derko1

*Project CARS*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I've got a logitech driving force GT and an older microsoft wheel available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would never play a racing game with the KB.


Then drive better damn it XD


----------



## genzo119




----------



## Lost Prophet

Poker face


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2*
Not sure if I love it because it's so similar to the original or I feel a little ripped off.
Either way, loving it so far.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> *Borderlands 2*
> Not sure if I love it because it's so similar to the original or I feel a little ripped off.
> Either way, loving it so far.


That's what worried me. I mean, BL was an awesome game but I was debating between BL2 and GW2 for now. I figured I'll wait on BL2 since it seems like just a rehashed version (not a bad thing at all). But I still want to get the game, hopefully next Steam sale!


----------



## Descadent

agreed. it's nothing innovative, it's just more borderlands with pc specific options this go around


----------



## lurker2501




----------



## AbdullahG

My AP World teacher said he bought Borderlands 2 and thought it sucked big time.

Where should I hide the body?


----------



## jellis142

Your AP teacher doesn't like the cell shading my bet. I think Borderlands 2 is GORGEOUS, especially the first environment, the sky and effects are breathtaking, and a nice improvement from the first.

Too bad it rapes my 955 and 5770.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Your AP teacher doesn't like the cell shading my bet. I think Borderlands 2 is GORGEOUS, especially the first environment, the sky and effects are breathtaking, and a nice improvement from the first.
> Too bad it rapes my 955 and 5770.


Probably. He also plays on console, so it doesn't look or play as great.


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Project CARS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks insane.


----------



## andrews2547

Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011









Most of the mods are in German


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Landwirtschafts Simulator 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the mods are in German
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With a name like Landwirtschafts , it's bound to be German.

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Where should I hide the body?


You'll need to hide 2 I am afraid









Just got a sniper that does 188dmg & 786 on critical, loving it.


----------



## BritishBob

80% of the way through downloading Borderlands 2. Didn't play the first one, but wanted to. Almost glad to here it isn't too many changes.


----------



## ASO7

*Mirror's Edge*

_Complete Gallery_
http://unr3al.minus.com/uploads


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks gorgeous. Every time I see Mirror's Edge, I just think of Portal/Portal 2.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some final witcher 2, finished it. Awesome game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> With a name like Landwirtschafts , it's bound to be German.


The original game was in German only and the devs made an English patch IIRC. But the mods are fan made, out of all the mods I have (115) about 100 of them are in German.


----------



## Descadent

Borderland 2 7680x1440




wow at 7680x1440


Skyrim no mods-still trying to perfect the fov


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2*
Ignore my co-op companion's stupid name.


----------



## amd955be5670

Got my 560Ti from RMA back today and guess what it has physical damage -_-
Have to send it on monday again, but for the time being I removed the cover and enjoyed 60fps. Free aim at 60fps is so smooth.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> *GTA IV*


[/SPOILER]

Is that iCEnhancer 2.1?


----------



## DizzlePro

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*






Is that iCEnhancer 2.1?


----------



## Alatar

Project CARS again


----------



## LuminatX

It's funny cause actual gameplay of project cars doesn't look anywhere near as good as all the screenshots i've been seeing lol.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's funny cause actual gameplay of project cars doesn't look anywhere near as good as all the screenshots i've been seeing lol.


Well obviously almost all the screenies you'll be seeing are going to be from cherry picked angles etc. All the pics I take are completely within the game engine and I don't touch them up later. I just use custom dof settings in the game and then take my screens during the replay.

And I do think the gameplay looks almost as good



Spoiler: F1 gameplay at 2560x1440


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's funny cause actual gameplay of project cars doesn't look anywhere near as good as all the screenshots i've been seeing lol.


The gameplay graphics are still better than enhanced screenshots from it's competitors (GT5, FM4, Shift 2, if you count shift 2 as one of it's competitors)


----------



## Derko1

Yea, but what people forget is that there's no photo mode... or a mode where extra stuff is added or enhanced. So THAT IS how the game really looks. I know I don't play in those low looking at the wheel angles.

So I don't see what that comment about it not looking like that is about. I play with SSAA, SMAA in game and also SweetFX SMAA, sharpening, tone mapping and vibrance. It looks exactly how the images look in game. Just...... from behind the wheel of the car.


----------



## Lost Prophet

Stalker



Global Agenda (ahh I miss this game)







some Saints Row: The Third






APB: Reloaded



Dear Esther




GTA IV


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With a name like Landwirtschafts , it's bound to be German.
> Fallout: New Vegas


What visual mods are you using? That night screen looks great, even though it'll prolly kill you b/c it's so dark.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim & GTA IV*


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2*
Again, ignore my co-op companion's name; he thinks he's funny.


----------



## Descadent

some farewell cataclysm shots from the Dragon Soul Raid in 7680x1440


----------



## Newbie2009

Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## BradleyW

Borderlands 2

The Hunter


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What visual mods are you using? That night screen looks great, even though it'll prolly kill you b/c it's so dark.


A lot actually, lol.

Ojo Bueno High Texture Workshop
Electro-City
The Imaginator
Dynavision 2
FNV Enhanced Shaders
New Vegas Redesigned 2
Nevada Skies URWLified
Hectrol HighRes Retextures (Multiple items were done)
Hi-Res Eye Replacers
oHUD

I belive that is it. Yeah, nights are really dark, but I like them that way. Makes exploring more interesting.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Mirror's Edge*


<3 Mirror's Edge!!

- Sent from my hTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk -


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*

http://unr3al.minus.com/mjlf8SEcv


----------



## philhalo66

MoP ♥


----------



## AbdullahG

Kung Fu Panda MMO?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Kung Fu Panda MMO?


why do people keep saying that? pandas were in Warcraft III 6 years before kung fu panda came out.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> why do people keep saying that? pandas were in Warcraft III 6 years before kung fu panda came out.


I'm sorry. If it makes you feel any better, I like pandas.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> why do people keep saying that? pandas were in Warcraft III 6 years before kung fu panda came out.


+1


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm sorry. If it makes you feel any better, I like pandas.


yes it does


----------



## headcracker

Avatar map/mod for Crysis. These screens do 0% justice to the beauty of this map in motion! Gorgeous!


----------



## BradleyW

Hey that is a great map!


----------



## AbdullahG

A little too colorful for my taste, but amazing nonetheless. Doesn't look like there was much AA. You should max out the AA and all graphics setting just for the screenshots; it'll really capture how great the game looks with the mod.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey that is a great map!


Indeed it is. I remember the first release. Tiny map with nothing to do or nowhere to go. Never thought it would come as far as it has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> A little too colorful for my taste, but amazing nonetheless. Doesn't look like there was much AA. You should max out the AA and all graphics setting just for the screenshots; it'll really capture how great the game looks with the mod.


Settings are maxed with 4xAA but still lots of jaggies :/ Might try one of the various SMAA injectors. Just not sure if will conflict with my Crysis config. As for the color, i love it. Same with Trine. Some say Trine is way too colorful but i think it's possibly the best looking game right now. Even so, the mod really has to be played to enjoy its visuals. Screens just can't capture it for this mod.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Avatar map/mod for Crysis. These screens do 0% justice to the beauty of this map in motion! Gorgeous!
> SNIP!


Dear Lord that is stunning i will have to go find my crysis disc and give that mod a try


----------



## paulerxx

Doom 2k12


































































F.E.A.R.


----------



## BradleyW

Wow that does look very good for Doom.


----------



## paulerxx

Skyrim with EnB DoF+SSAO(performance), 35+ fps, High/Ultra. AAx4 with FXAA and AFx12, 1680x1050


























HI2 CM11


































































Does anyone know a DoF mod that works well with HL2 + CM11?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Dear Lord that is stunning i will have to go find my crysis disc and give that mod a try


Uninstalled Crysis? Blasphemy







One of the few games i keep installed because of all the great mods it has.

Oh an don't forget to post screens when you D/L it


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Gonna chime in with a single PlanetSide 2 screen I took right before they lifted the NDA










The game is seriously gorgeous at times









EDIT: Link to full size screen: http://i.minus.com/ibCfvcpVuSlzH.png


----------



## Alatar

How well does planetside run? I've heard some complaints about poor performance in the beta.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How well does planetside run? I've heard some complaints about poor performance in the beta.


yeah i've had poor performance I can say with my setup. So poor I said screw it I'll try again later.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How well does planetside run? I've heard some complaints about poor performance in the beta.


With my rig the lowest I've noticed FPS go is low 40s. I have most settings at max (no ambient occlusion), but it's only using around 40% of each card when in big battles. It's hit or miss on performance, but for the most part I can deal with the dips in FPS.

Not sure what is causing it though I'm imagining there's more optimization to be done because it uses about 80% of one core in big battles about maybe ~50% of the others. When there isn't a huge battle going on, I get more GPU usage and stay at v-sync'd 60 fps.
Also about 83% of RAM being used; 700-800 of vram.


----------



## headcracker

Avatar Map ~ Crysis



Limbo

[/URL

Trine 2


Amnesia Dark Decent


Street Fighter Vs Tekken


----------



## ACHILEE5

DayZ


----------



## amd955be5670

Crysis


Crysis Warhead


Crysis 2









All out of the box without mods.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Uninstalled Crysis? Blasphemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the few games i keep installed because of all the great mods it has.
> Oh an don't forget to post screens when you D/L it


clean install of windows so i have to reinstall it


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Those Crysis screens from the Avatar map loooks aboslutely stunning!
I have Crysis on STEAM, but from what I remember installing mods are kind of a pain, is it possible to get the Avatar map working with the STEAM version?

Here's a Borderlands 2 shot, I thought was kinda cool:


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> Those Crysis screens from the Avatar map loooks aboslutely stunning!
> I have Crysis on STEAM, but from what I remember installing mods are kind of a pain, is it possible to get the Avatar map working with the STEAM version?
> Here's a Borderlands 2 shot, I thought was kinda cool


Not sure, i have retail version. The mod launches from a .bat in the Crysis folder not through the main menu like most mods do. I don't see why it wouldn't work on steam. Only 100MB so definitely worth trying anyway.


----------



## ACHILEE5

More DayZ


----------



## ASO7

Old Crysis sshots...


----------



## LuminatX

For some reason screenshots never look as sharp as the in game does. :/


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Not sure, i have retail version. The mod launches from a .bat in the Crysis folder not through the main menu like most mods do. I don't see why it wouldn't work on steam. Only 100MB so definitely worth trying anyway.


Cool, I'll give it a shot


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Old Crysis sshots...


Them two Screenshots look awesome is that a Mod cause it looks really realistic ^_^


----------



## philhalo66

Avatar mod for crysis


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, Please respect the TOS of the games and it's services you use...Please don't discuss games that are under an NDA as they violate the TOS of the agreement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Project CARS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG...That is by far the prettiest game I've ever seen...It handsdown beats the original crysis...Finally,a worthy game worth checking out


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

My first attempt at ENB with Fallout New Vegas... much work to do


----------



## paulerxx

=D


----------



## Descadent

Some Mists of Pandaria 7680x1440


----------



## Xealot

*The Darkness II:*





































*Rage:*


----------



## Hanjin

Some good old Croc 1.


----------



## oBetAo

Hy all...First Post i guess....
Square by STILL || *** Moments in BF3

Square: -1st @ Geeks Can Dance 2012:













































Quote:


> Square by STILL - ( 1st @ Geeks Can Dance 2012 )
> Get the Demo here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.still-scene.org/production/show/25
Click to expand...

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

A strange Garden GNOME and my *** Moment in BF3...

If u KNIFE that Gnome he makes strange noises



























Erm, WHat just happenend? Wheres that freaking icy Mountan coming from..(GPU RAM OC was a tiny bit to aggresive, hehe)










by...


----------



## Newbie2009

Company of heroes


----------



## Birdy1337

How is project CARS? I'm looking to download the pre-alpha.


----------



## Sterling84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Them two Screenshots look awesome is that a Mod cause it looks really realistic ^_^


Second this, what mods are at work there?


----------



## th3illusiveman

BF3 *ONLY color grading Removed**** flares and glares and all other ares remain.


----------



## th3illusiveman

BF3 original








BF3 ONLY color grading removed (Sun glare/ Lens Flare/ Smoke and all that stuff is still on)








More Moddified BF3


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim & GTA IV*

_Complete Galleries_
http://unr3al.minus.com/uploads















































































































































































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> Second this, what mods are at work there?


I dont' remember, that screenshots are from 2011 !

But i also used the editor to tweak the game a bit, not only mods.


----------



## irul77

SLEEPING DOGS


----------



## amd955be5670

Spec Ops: The Line


























































Metro 2033


----------



## Newbie2009

wow-amazing skyrim pic dude


----------



## BradleyW

Spec Ops and Metro 2033, love them!


----------



## AbdullahG

The in-game AA option in BF3 sucks. Anyone know any good injectors that improve AA in-game, and won't get me banned? I have anisotropy and AA set to Application-Only in the NVIDIA Control Panel FYI.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> wow-amazing skyrim pic dude





















I've recorded a scene in that place for a new video...


----------



## Derko1

Gonna start playing Titan Quest with this mod, Soulvizier. Torchlight 2 got me in the mood.









*Titan Quest
SweetFX 1.2 (SMAA, Luma Sharpening, Dithering, DPX, Tone Mapping, Bloom) + both with 8xSSAA/16xAF*


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Gonna start playing Titan Quest with this mod, Soulvizier. Torchlight 2 got me in the mood.


New mod? Might also want to try out underlord (think that's what it's called) Great mod. Great game. Not played it in about 8 months or so due to getting bored having tons of uber godlike weapons and gear. One of the better ARPG's you can get right now too still, imo.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> New mod? Might also want to try out underlord (think that's what it's called) Great mod. Great game. Not played it in about 8 months or so due to getting bored having tons of uber godlike weapons and gear. One of the better ARPG's you can get right now too still, imo.


Soulvizier is the sequel to Underlord.







You'll probably like it a bit more than Underlord.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Soulvizier is the sequel to Underlord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably like it a bit more than Underlord.


I see. Definitely going to grab that for a play through so. UL was a great mod with tons playing online too. Soon as I'm finished with Torchlight 2 that is ^^


----------



## Derko1

Link to the thread with info on it.

http://www.titanquest.net/tq-forum/threads/40582-WIP-Soulvizier-Mod

To anyone that may want to grab Titan Quest... it may be on sale this weekend on Steam. They are having a THQ weekend sale, so you should be able to pick up TQ Gold for under $5 bucks.









Some more shots.

Titan Quest


----------



## headcracker

Hard Reset. With an ENB I've been making forever + just added sweet FX for the AA. Much better performance than the built in AA. Almost have the game looking how i'd like. Still needs fixing in places though.



No ENB.


----------



## BradleyW

Decent ENB!
Rep+


----------



## Atmosfear86

Game i play called EVE Online, the last year updates have made the planet's and backgrounds look alot more realistic.


----------



## manolith

i love the way eve online looks. it makes amazing desktop backgrounds.


----------



## AbdullahG

I broke New Vegas:


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I broke New Vegas:


Sir, you make me want to install fallout 3 again


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Spec Ops: The Line*


----------



## AbdullahG

Fallout 3


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## LuminatX

Some Gw2. (taken with steam, so not the greatest)


----------



## Sterling84

BF3 multi, the Scrapmetal map is crazy









And a few Metro 2033


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Borderlands 2* - Gaige; The Necromancer.
Not very far into the game here. Shame you don't have instant access to Deathtrap.


----------



## Eaglake

Crash Time 4


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 2


----------



## headcracker

Hard Reset (Spoiler = No ENB)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## oBetAo

Dishonored

4 x 4 SGSSAA + SweetFX (sharpening, smaa and a tiny little bit of vibrance)
The Game looks pretty damn cool..its like walking trough a picture? i guess, like someone allready sayd here..

i like it...:nerd:




























Whooops...i totaly didnt wanted to do that...


----------



## Hanjin

Replaying some Thief Deadly Shadows:


----------



## LuminatX

Do some people even read the rules, post the name of the game!!!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


what game is it


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> what game is it


Crash time 4 judging by the hud. Crash time 5 is out though and meant to be better. Always enjoyed the Crash time games since the first one. Hear 5 is the best yet. Gonna have to pick it up soon.


----------



## BradleyW

Borderlands 2!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oBetAo*
> 
> Dishonored
> 
> 4 x 4 SGSSAA + SweetFX (sharpening, smaa and a tiny little bit of vibrance)
> The Game looks pretty damn cool..its like walking trough a picture? i guess, like someone allready sayd here..
> i like it...:nerd:


Can I have your sweet FX settings? Are you on version 1.2v?


----------



## oBetAo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can I have your sweet FX settings? Are you on version 1.2v?


Yes, i use SweetFX 1.2..

My settings are here on the Guru3D Forums..
Also i have more screens there and infos..

My Post --> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4427820&postcount=293

Greetz BetA


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> what game is it
> 
> 
> 
> Crash time 4 judging by the hud. Crash time 5 is out though and meant to be better. Always enjoyed the Crash time games since the first one. Hear 5 is the best yet. Gonna have to pick it up soon.
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot to write the name








Yes it's the Crash Time 4

Also I've played Crash Time 5 and I didn't enjoyed it as much as the first four
It doesn't have freeroam which is really bad. thought game is still nice


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to write the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's the Crash Time 4
> Also I've played Crash Time 5 and I didn't enjoyed it as much as the first four
> It doesn't have freeroam which is really bad. thought game is still nice


No free roam? Are you kidding me... That was its #1 selling point in my opinion. The reviews i seen were saying it's the best yet with no mention of it not been free roam. I am disappointed, very


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oBetAo*
> 
> Yes, i use SweetFX 1.2..
> My settings are here on the Guru3D Forums..
> Also i have more screens there and infos..
> My Post --> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4427820&postcount=293
> Greetz BetA


Thanks, I will be sure to check it out.
Edit: The game looks great even without the SweetFX which is good in a way.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*The Darkness II*
Terribly obvious ending, pretty short campaign too.


----------



## Saq

F1 2012, also the last game i run with a radeon card cos I'm switching to nvidia.


----------



## amd955be5670

Dishonored : Revenge Solves Everything Edition
lol


----------



## philhalo66

Black Mesa


----------



## Newbie2009

MaLDoHD 4.0 Crysis2 MOD


----------



## PunkX 1

Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3


Unreal Tournement 3


----------



## andrews2547

Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## BritishBob

Just for some retro Lols. Yes this is for PC, and it is multiplayer. It's Pokemon World Online...


----------



## BradleyW

xcom enemy unknown


----------



## ASO7

http://unr3al.minus.com/uploads

*Skyrim*
















































































































































































































*Gran Turismo 2000*


















































































*Video*


----------



## kx11

Dishonored


----------



## dph314

Some more Crysis 2 with MaLDoHD v4 mod. Gotta love it








---

-

-

-

-

-


----------



## _Nikhil

@dph314 Those Crysis shots look great. You got a great rig too.

F.E.A.R


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @dph314 Those Crysis shots look great. You got a great rig too.
> 
> F.E.A.R
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks








Ah I love F.E.A.R. One of the first games I got when I built my rig. I replay that series every couple months. Thanks for reminding me I'm almost due for another


----------



## kx11

Project CARS - HDR Mode Photorealistic


----------



## kx11

Crysis Mod - StarCry


----------



## kx11

Batman AC DX11


----------



## kx11

of orcs and men


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> @dph314 Those Crysis shots look great. You got a great rig too.
> F.E.A.R


F.e.a.r. still holds up decently nowdays. The character models are crap though, but man those soft shadows and water physics and bullet impact effects.


----------



## jellis142

MaLDoHD 4 Beta. Holy cow it looks fantastic! I get around 40fps with the default utility's "Ultra" setting, pretty good for a single 6950


----------



## LuminatX

*NFS: World.*
Mk.4 Supra


----------



## _Nikhil

Mafia II


----------



## BradleyW

Metro 2033 excellent PhysX.


----------



## utterfabrication

Borderlands 2


----------



## BradleyW

B2 is one of the best games ever! Massive fan here!


----------



## oBetAo

Dishonored (4x4SGSSAA+Tweaks and SweetFX




























LOOOOOOOOOL, funny engine issues id say..hahaha


----------



## Gabkicks

Project C.A.R.S with injector. same settings race with



Borderlands 2 rainbowexplosion


----------



## headcracker

How is the handling of P.Cars progressing? I followed it for a long time at the start but gave up on it after i didn't see any change from NFS Shift like handling. Will it ever be a sim?


----------



## Xristo

Wow those project cars screens look unreal , look at the detail on that motor ..

Are those in game screens ?

Why do i not play project cars !!!????


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> How is the handling of P.Cars progressing? I followed it for a long time at the start but gave up on it after i didn't see any change from NFS Shift like handling. Will it ever be a sim?


It feels much better than shift 2 currently, and there is also a new tire model being worked on so the feel of the cars will become more believable. One of my main gripes with shift 1 and 2 was the lag between inputs and the car actually doing something. that's pretty much gone for me in pcars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> Wow those project cars screens look unreal , look at the detail on that motor ..
> Are those in game screens ?
> Why do i not play project cars !!!????


yup those are my ingame graphics i use while racing.


----------



## Lhotse

EVE Online

Luna(Tengu strategic cruiser in the forefront) & Lhotse(Noctis salvage ship in the back) doing Lv 4's.


----------



## rogueblade

What does a strategic cruiser do?


----------



## BradleyW

Dishonored (My tweaks)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> What does a strategic cruiser do?


Once you have the right skillbooks trained, the same thing a battleship does except a LOT faster but with less tank. I've been training that alt account for over a year to do nothing but solo level 4 missions in a Tengu. Nothing else and it does so with brutal efficiency.
By using the Tengu account to clear out the NPC's and my primary account with all the salvaging, refining and industrial skills, to follow right after, I can clear out & salvage all 5 rooms in Worlds Collide in about an hour and fifteen minutes. Complete. Some may be able to do it _all_ a little faster...maybe but that's pretty damn respectable _and_...I never have more than 1 little red bar of damage appear on my shield and even then it disappears in a second.


----------



## amd955be5670

I was wondering, is it okay to post screenshots of games on different platforms other than PC? (PS2 emulated)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I was wondering, is it okay to post screenshots of games on different platforms other than PC? (PS2 emulated)


Don't see why not seen as it is called screenshots of your games and not PC specific.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I was wondering, is it okay to post screenshots of games on different platforms other than PC? (PS2 emulated)


Of course. I do see some Xbox 360 and PS3 screenshots occasionally (I lurk way more than I post) and like Bradley said, nobody ever said it was just for PC screenshots


----------



## jellis142

My last name is Ellis









The thread is called "Screenshots of Your *Games* Thread"

Totally posting some Monopoly


----------



## BradleyW

Post some mind games!


----------



## Ashtyr

Skyrim















Aliice







Dear Esther


----------



## BradleyW

Alice and Dear esther are awesome games. Also, those are some of the best skyrim shots I've ever seen.


----------



## Lhotse

Assassin's Creed - Acre


----------



## AbdullahG

Just finished the first one today. I'm starting the second now.


----------



## amd955be5670

Not sure if any Fate/Stay Night fans here, but I totally like this particular arcade game above all:
Fate/Unlimited Codes






Dishonored


----------



## kx11

someone need the wide screen patch

by the way can we post some nudity ? like full nudity ?!


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> someone need the wide screen patch
> by the way can we post some nudity ? like full nudity ?!


As far as I'm aware no. I do however believe that you can post a few "safe" shots from your library with a link to the rest. I'm sure someone did that with The Witcher 2 a while back


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Alice and Dear esther are awesome games. Also, those are some of the best skyrim shots I've ever seen.


Thanks.


----------



## Section-9

Ravaged Beta







STALKER SOUP


----------



## Eaglake

Supersonic Sled


----------



## XCII

Here's a few from the new Borderlands 2 DLC.


----------



## andrews2547

Someone said Monopoly


----------



## oBetAo

NFS SHIFT - various addons, mods......


----------



## funfortehfun

Minecraft - Modded with Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders for 1.3.1 RC5





Absolutely unbelievable. If you are going to install this mod, go ahead and download the .jar from here, and follow the rest of the instructions for installation.

http://www.mediafire.com/?h4ampfixuf6vcd1

Also, with my rig, I had to enable Multi-Core chunk loading. Phenom II cores aren't the best at single-threaded performance, so enabling a second core for chunk loading really boosted my performance and made the game a heck of a lot smoother.


----------



## XCII

Some more Borderlands 2 pirate dlc.

I'm loving some of the areas here.


----------



## Newbie2009

Crysis 2 Maldo Mod


----------



## TheRadik

*Dishonored*









*Assassins Creed Revelations*


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Dishonored*
> ...
> *Assassins Creed Revelations*
> ...


Nice first post!


----------



## Newbie2009

Damn dishonored looks nice.


----------



## kx11

Tokitowa - ps3


----------



## TheRadik

*Starcry (Crysis Mod*


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Starcry (Crysis Mod*


WHAT THE HELL THIS IS LEGIT


----------



## lukeman3000

*Crysis 2*

The default FOV was way too cramped, so I changed it to 90. This is the game completely maxed out at 1920x1080 running the default HD textures. The thumbnails are a little squished but they look right if you click on them.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> WHAT THE HELL THIS IS LEGIT


It's a mod recently, quite good
---

*Mirrors Edge:*






--
*Borderlands 2*


----------



## ASO7

*Crysis*


----------



## Derko1

Beautiful Crysis shots AS07!


----------



## funfortehfun

Jeezus, Crysis and Crysis 2 look amazing maxed out (and even more with HD mods). Too bad I don't have the computer to handle it. :'(

~fftf


----------



## TheRadik

*Trine Goblin Menace*





-
*Dishonored*


----------



## BradleyW

Your sweetfx settings look good on the last shot. Nice one!


----------



## Derko1

Are you using something on those trine shots? They look incredible! Maybe I just have not played the game in a while and that's why I've forgotten how nice it looks.


----------



## kx11

those crysis HD mod shots got some high contrast i'd say

the gun is simply BLACK


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Jeezus, Crysis and Crysis 2 look amazing maxed out (and even more with HD mods). Too bad I don't have the computer to handle it. :'(
> ~fftf


You have it, I played them both with less rig than you have now, maxed out, do not expect 60 fps in crysis, between 40fps to 50 fps in crysis 2, 60 in interiors

Here is proof

Crysis 2 1080p ultra, maldo 3.0 backfire 2.0 quality mod 0.8









Crysis 1080p CCC 2.21, texture mod, HD grass, HD foliage, HD trees, xtreme fx 2, water shader, etc etc etc, between 24 and 30 fps, never get more than 30 , maybe Vsync??









All played on a 6870 with OC, can always lower the resolution a bit for crysis, or put DX9 that I think will do best

Edit , my CPU was a 1055t to 4Ghz.

and more pics


----------



## kx11

Lost Odyssey









Dark Souls



BF3


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*
As I can't afford Dishonored right now, I finally decided to give this neglected game a try.
I had attempted to play it back at launch but quickly got bored. Started a new game Tuesday and I'm loving it!


----------



## BradleyW

You should use the deus ex mods to get the graphics to a higher standard.


----------



## amd955be5670

I would love to revisit deus ex hr, now only if I could disable the entire HUD...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You should use the deus ex mods to get the graphics to a higher standard.


Care to share links?

And is that Lost Odyssey on the PC?!?!??!


----------



## BradleyW

I think I may give it another shot as well if I can find the mods to clean it up and make it look good.








Also, some of my Dishonored shots, sweetFX, max out, 1080p, CF off, tweaked .ini.


----------



## kx11

sleeping dogs



Dues ex HR + enb mod










Rigid Gems 2.0





Batman AC - FOV mod


----------



## Derko1

Can someone link me to the Deus Ex ENB? I JUST started playing it in the last few days... have been messing with my own injector settings, but does not compare to an ENB...


----------



## Reloaded83

Crysis 2 MaLDoHD 4.0:




Planetside 2:




Teamwork:


Tomb Raider: Underworld:


----------



## Newbie2009

Some More Crysis 2 Maldo 4.0 Mod


----------



## kx11

Tokitowa - ps3


----------



## TheRadik

*NFS Shift 2*








*Hot Persuit*


----------



## Eaglake

RoR
I absolutely love this game


----------



## LuminatX

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NFS Shift 2*






Are you running any mods for Shift 2?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Are you running any mods for Shift 2?


No., Only Injector.
--
*F1 2012*





-
*Dishonored*


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Honey, I shrunk the kids!


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NFS Shift 2*


@TheRadik - Those Shift 2 screenshots are looking great. I have the first NFS Shift & it looks nowhere as good as that.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K13*


----------



## Unstableiser

Skyrim


----------



## Saq

Dishonored:


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## TheRadik

HL2 Cinematic Mod 11.37


----------



## OverClocker55

Modern Haxfare 3


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Awesome screenshots ^_^


----------



## vinumsv

EvE Online




*Ship : Vindicator
Class : Pirate Battleship
Faction : Guardian Angels*

Basing their design on the Federation Navy's much-vaunted Megathron, the Guardian Angels' engineers set out to create a battleship that would instill fear in anyone fool enough to square off against the Cartel or its Serpentis protectorate. Based on the reputation this ship has engendered, they seem to have succeeded admirably.

Special Ability: 37.5% bonus to Large Hybrid Turret damage

Gallente Battleship Skill Bonus: 7.5% bonus to Large Hybrid Turret tracking speed per level
Minmatar Battleship Skill Bonus: 10% bonus to the velocity factor of stasis webifiers per level

More : http://wiki.eveonline.com/en/wiki/Vindicator


----------



## ASO7

*Complete Set*
http://unr3al.minus.com/mbxf1gubPtIfyg


----------



## AbdullahG

Dat depth of field


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRaZiGLiTcH*
> 
> Awesome screenshots ^_^


Thanks


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Gran Turismo 5


The Stig is back!!!! LOL


----------



## Ghost23

Skyrim:

From steam so, I apologize for the craptastic quality, enlarge though.. I like it.


----------



## amd955be5670

Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Not sure why I am playing this game.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dark Souls*


----------



## Derko1

*Shift 2*


----------



## OverClocker55

Killed a dragon for the first time on the Mac.


----------



## TheRadik

*DarkSiders*




*Viking Battle of Asgard*





*Shift2*


----------



## kx11

Medal of Honor War fighter


----------



## BradleyW

Please give me Warfighter!


----------



## Derko1

Wow warfighter looks pretty awesome!


----------



## kx11

those are ultra settings BTW


----------



## Derko1

*Shift 2*


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> those are ultra settings BTW


Wow. Is it just me, or does it look kinda bad? Particularly the weapon and character models when in light. That 7th pic just looks... meh.

EA, what have you done. This was supposed to look BETTER than BF3, not worse :/

Good pics though.


----------



## Derko1

Some more...
*Shift 2*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Wow. Is it just me, or does it look kinda bad? Particularly the weapon and character models when in light. That 7th pic just looks... meh.
> EA, what have you done. This was supposed to look BETTER than BF3, not worse :/
> Good pics though.


yeah the game looks a little better than the previous one

but so far nothing stands out for it


----------



## oBetAo

"Dishonored - in its Beauty"
SGSSAA + INI Tweaks + SweetFX

*Best looked at with an DARK BACKGROUND (Dark Theme)*


----------



## Cotton

For a second there I thought that was Half Life 2.


----------



## lukeman3000

*Doom 3 (without mods)*


http://imgur.com/ZfFyu


*Doom 3 (with mods)*


http://imgur.com/nt4Lh


*~~Tutorial~~*


----------



## Gnickrapon

Great Doom shots. Has anyone tried the new BFG edition?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Mirror's edge










Skyrim


----------



## AbdullahG

I love Mirror's Edge simplicity in color.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I love Mirror's Edge simplicity in color.


Me too







I started taking parkour lessons and the urge to play through Mirror's Edge again has been strong.














































"I think they found me"


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA - Vice City
I love this game.


----------



## amd955be5670

Medal of Honor Warfighter
This game seems to hate SweetFX


----------



## kx11

does sweetFX work on dx11 ?


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## kx11

MOH Warfighter


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Game?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Game?


MOH Warfighter.


----------



## Descadent

MoHW at 7680x1440


----------



## LaviodskyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow warfighter looks pretty awesome!


It looks just like BF3... which is fine since I love BF3's graphics


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaviodskyS*
> 
> It looks just like BF3... which is fine since I love BF3's graphics


because it's the same engine and mostly same art assets/styling except it does not have the dreaded blue filter over everything like bf3 does


----------



## Cotton

Are you guys being sarcastic?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> does sweetFX work on dx11 ?


It does, but has a decent, rather weird perf hit. I believe disabling SMAA might solve it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Is the MOH Warfighter MP really active? Haven't played BF3 for awhile, so I don't know which has more players. I tried the beta on Xbox 360 and didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is the MOH Warfighter MP really active? Haven't played BF3 for awhile, so I don't know which has more players. I tried the beta on Xbox 360 and didn't really enjoy it.


very active considering this is day 2 of release lol


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> very active considering this is day 2 of release lol


Makes sense. How is it? I don't know if it's in multiplayer or in co-op (if there is one), but there was something that resembled killstreaks.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is the MOH Warfighter MP really active? Haven't played BF3 for awhile, so I don't know which has more players. I tried the beta on Xbox 360 and didn't really enjoy it.


i hear the MP is a complete joke ( on ps3 so far )

your rank will reset every time you turn off the console


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i hear the MP is a complete joke ( on ps3 so far )
> your rank will reset every time you turn off the console


So PC isn't having that issue?

Also, how are multiplayer matches set up (map sizes, modes,etc.)? I MIGHT get it.


----------



## Descadent

pc does not have that issue, honestly man not to sound like an ass, but use some google or simply visit MoHW website for information on the game. 20 player mp with various modes and small maps as it is an alternative to cod.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> pc does not have that issue, honestly man not to sound like an ass, but use some google.


People like to ask a person for a direct response sometimes and we are forum designed to help people in any way we can.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Anyone else having trouble uploading pics?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> People like to ask a person for a direct response sometimes and we are forum designed to help people in any way we can.


thats fine, but as a consumer you are responsible for doing your own research and due diligence too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thats fine, but as a consumer you are responsible for doing your own research and due diligence too.


And as part of his research, he is asking a simple question on a forum to add to his research and information prior to purchase.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thats fine, but as a consumer you are responsible for doing your own research and due diligence too.


It seems convenient to ask users who have already played the game. I can't find much info on multiplayer for some reason (some major video game sites have yet to review it, which are often biased), thus the reason for me asking. I only found small bits of info, and none of it really helped. I don't want to spend 30 minutes searching for an answer when someone could give a minute of their time to answer a simple question. We have people coming here on OCN asking what computer parts to buy with their +$1K budgets because their hardware knowledge is rather limited. It seems appropriate in my eyes to ask about a video game that I have little knowledge on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> It seems convenient to ask users who have already played the game. I can't find much info on multiplayer for some reason just searching it (some major video game sites have yet to review it), thus the reason for me asking. I only found small bits of info, and none of it really helped. We have people coming here onto OCN asking what to buy with thier +$1K budgets because their hardware knowledge is rather limited. It seems appropriate in my eyes to ask about a video game that I have little knowledge on.


Don't let people put you off of asking question on a forum designed to ask questions for direct answers. Your question was reasonable and you asked after doing some degree of research so don't worry.








And yeah, it makes perfect sense to ask somebody who actually has the game.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

HL-2 and Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## CallAMedic4U

And done with a Radeon 6750, swag


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> It seems convenient to ask users who have already played the game. I can't find much info on multiplayer for some reason (some major video game sites have yet to review it, which are often biased), thus the reason for me asking. I only found small bits of info, and none of it really helped. I don't want to spend 30 minutes searching for an answer when someone could give a minute of their time to answer a simple question. We have people coming here on OCN asking what computer parts to buy with their +$1K budgets because their hardware knowledge is rather limited. It seems appropriate in my eyes to ask about a video game that I have little knowledge on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't let people put you off of asking question on a forum designed to ask questions for direct answers. Your question was reasonable and you asked after doing some degree of research so don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, it makes perfect sense to ask somebody who actually has the game.


that's the difference between being an informed consumer and not and expecting someone else to do it. We aren't talking about 1k computer parts either, we are talking about a video game with 100 trailers and information all over the internet.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's the difference between being an informed consumer and not and expecting someone else to do it. We aren't talking about 1k computer parts either, we are talking about a video game with 100 trailers and information all over the internet.


*All I did was ask a question about a $60 video game; this isn't some life-changing decision where I have to do extensive research.* I don't see why it's so wrong to ask a forum member about it. Your reply of about 20 player matches with various modes in small maps is enough of an answer. I didn't ask for a complete explanation on multiplayer; if I needed a detailed explanation, I wouldn't have bothered anyone with that. I'm not lazy or some ignorant consumer, I just want a quick answer to a question.

I'll stop here; I don't want to derail any further.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> *All I did was ask a question about a $60 video game; this isn't some life-changing decision where I have to do extensive research.* I don't see why it's so wrong to ask a forum member about it. Your reply of about 20 player matches with various modes in small maps is enough of an answer. I didn't ask for a complete explanation on multiplayer; if I needed a detailed explanation, I wouldn't have bothered anyone with that.


your missing my point, just never mind. it's over now.


----------



## kx11

MOH warfighter


----------



## LaviodskyS

MOH WF


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Gran Turismo 5


DAT KUBELWAGON


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> pc does not have that issue, honestly man not to sound like an ass, but use some google or simply visit MoHW website for information on the game. 20 player mp with various modes and small maps as it is an alternative to cod.


I think he was asking you (or other members), personally, how they felt about the game. There is something to be said about "social" interaction (at least, however social an internet forum can be).

You know how they say it's not about where you're going, it's about how you got there? (or something like that) Well sometimes it's not about the answer, it's about the discussion. I know that I enjoy a good discussion now and then, even if I already have a formed opinion or know the answer.


----------



## Unstableiser

Skyrim, finalising my ENB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reloaded83

Planetside 2 Beta:


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaviodskyS*


haha nice I use those same gloves for work (well the same brand atleast.)


----------



## HighwayStar

Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's the difference between being an informed consumer and not and expecting someone else to do it. We aren't talking about 1k computer parts either, we are talking about a video game with 100 trailers and information all over the internet.


And like he said, he could not find the specific information he was looking for, so he asked those who own the game seen as they are the best people to ask.


----------



## Derko1

*pCARS*


----------



## TheRadik

Ravaged:


----------



## Derko1

I know many will agree/disagree with me. But I can not believe that to this day, we do not have any better looking ARPGs that look better than Titan Quest. Diablo and Torchlight no where near look as good as TQ does... and it came out over 5 years ago!!!!


----------



## TheRadik

Dishonored


----------



## Cotton

****HAWKEN Closed Beta****

Alleys





Titan






Andromeda






Sahara





TrainingFacility





Boxmap



1920x1080










Private Beta forum can be read by all but only posted in by those whom are in the beta.

http://community.playhawken.com/index.php?/forum/44-closed-beta/

regarding NDA from a dev staff;
Quote:


> *Can I post footage of any Closed Beta event?*
> YES! There is no NDA during Closed Beta, so feel free to share your experiences and footage!


source of dev's permission ;
http://community.playhawken.com/index.php?/topic/6462-lock-and-load-for-hawken%E2%80%99s-first-closed-beta-event/


----------



## BradleyW

Dishonored: Heavy mod work on my game.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Dishonored: Heavy mod work on my game.


What exactly did you do?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> What exactly did you do?


Spend hours on the ini files and sweetfx profile to increase texture res, shadows, colour, AO, bloom, Sharpness, and various optimizations custom for my hardware.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> HAWKEN Closed Beta
> ****Updating this post as I keep testing going****
> **All pictures are in 5760x1080 for now. I will be posting 1920x1080 pictures that include the full UI, since triple screen still scales out. It is a beta.**
> I have also posted pictures in 3rd person view. This is a console view and the 1920x1080 pictures that are coming soon will show a cockpit view.
> Private Beta forum can be read by all but only posted in by those whom are in the beta.
> http://community.playhawken.com/index.php?/forum/44-closed-beta/
> regarding NDA from a dev staff;
> source of dev's permission ;
> http://community.playhawken.com/index.php?/topic/6462-lock-and-load-for-hawken%E2%80%99s-first-closed-beta-event/
> Alleys
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andromeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sahara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrainingFacility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxmap
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> 
> 
> coming soon...


ah my gerd!

Can't wait to play tomorrow at 7680x1440!

Hope they fix the hud scaling, unreal games always have that issue with unreal engine :-(


----------



## Section-9

Deadlight




































Killing Floor


----------



## Derko1

Is deadlight xbox only?

So what is up with the trend of people posting so many console shots now a days? I hate seeing games that tempt me to turn on my xbox...


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is deadlight xbox only?
> So what is up with the trend of people posting so many console shots now a days? I hate seeing games that tempt me to turn on my xbox...


I hate seeing shots of games tempting me to buy an xbox again lol.


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is deadlight xbox only?
> So what is up with the trend of people posting so many console shots now a days? I hate seeing games that tempt me to turn on my xbox...


Deadlight PC version is on steam now.


----------



## kx11

RaiderZ open beta


----------



## Section-9

Deadlight


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 2*


----------



## TheRadik

Dishonored


----------



## Unstableiser

That looks remarkably like GW2, the toon looks like my Mesmer too


----------



## Dan the bloke

Deus Ex: HR
I found a rather concerned looking spray can


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Unstableiser

I thought this was funny lol.


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Mesa*


----------



## kx11

RE5 - ronaldo7 mod





Sleeping dogs



Wii Emulator Dolphin - Mario party


----------



## TheRadik

lol Ronaldo7 shots xD.: Nice Shots

Warfighter


----------



## amd955be5670

Resident Evil 5

A friend of mine is playing it on her PC, so I decided to play it side by side.


----------



## Unstableiser

TitArse ENB for Skyrim.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow how did you get skyrim to look that great?


----------



## minorhunter

Here is some pics of Hawken closed beta


----------



## Descadent

yes hawken!

loving it


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R
This game is still fun to play.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*

































































*Battlefield 3*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*


----------



## ASO7

*LEGO LOTR*


----------



## icanhasburgers

I must say. That is some pretty damn good looking Lego.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> I must say. That is some pretty damn good looking Lego.


AWTA.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> AWTA.


Pardon?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> AWTA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Pardon?


Agree with the above


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Pardon?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Agree with the above


This.


----------



## Lhotse

Minecraft NPC in the Minecraft Easter Egg room in Borderlands 2


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> This.


Are you just trying to troll people or are you actually trying to show us something.


----------



## TheRadik

*Space Marine*


----------



## ASO7

*NFS Most Wanted*


----------



## Sgtbash

How did you get that!?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> How did you get that!?


It is out now, and 31st in the UK. Uses 2010 engine and reported to DX11. Looks great!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> How did you get that!?


Didn't it come out today... or tomorrow I think.

It looks so awesome!


----------



## BradleyW

Does it work with 360 pad?


----------



## Sgtbash

Of course it does!

But yeah silly me assuming its released at the same time globally!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Of course it does!
> But yeah silly me assuming its released at the same time globally!


Well, I think the rest of the world will get the game on the 31st!


----------



## sterik01

Few BF3 multiplayer shots. I have shadows set to low.



the robot?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Didn't it come out today... or tomorrow I think.
> It looks so awesome!


most likely vpn like we did for bf3 and mohw


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Are you just trying to troll people or are you actually trying to show us something.












No, I was agreeing with the explanation. Given the original comment was aimed at me.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was agreeing with the explanation. Given the original comment was aimed at me.


You've stumped me here.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Raceroom Racing Experience Teaser Demo*











*Jericho*


----------



## Majorhi

Cabelas Dangerous Hunts 2013

Bad kitty kitty!


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> You've stumped me here.


In which case, let's just forget about it. Definitely wasn't trolling though.


----------



## Saq

Need for speed most wanted 2012


----------



## OverClocker55

Looks good guys!


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Raceroom Racing Experience Teaser Demo*
> 
> *Jericho*


Ah, one of those games sitting in my steam account 2 years lol. Must play it someday. Actually looks decent still and heard gameplay is decent too.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Ah, one of those games sitting in my steam account 2 years lol. Must play it someday. Actually looks decent still and heard gameplay is decent too.


It's honestly not the greatest, but I am on a mission to start beating some of the 80+ games I own before I buy anymore. Wasn't terrible though, especially if you like older shooters, which I do. Quick time events were the only thing that really got to me, and they certainly did get to me a few times.

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*


----------



## TheRadik

Max Payne 3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

The rest of my *Jericho* screens -


----------



## OverClocker55

When I get home I'll be completing all the campaigns for my Call of Duty Series. I don't finish them and hop to mp. Silly me


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> When I get home I'll be completing all the campaigns for my Call of Duty Series. I don't finish them and hop to mp. Silly me


I'm sure you're not alone on that...the SP is actually pretty fun, though usually rather short.

*Quake 4*


----------



## Magical Eskimo

*Some screenshots of the newly released game from Bethesda; Dishonored.*

This is a fantastic game, I haven't demonstrated it particularly well here but there's some brilliantly creative deaths in this game. I love the way people disintegrate when they run through the wall of lights


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 2*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Mass Effect 2*


Definitely buying this game


----------



## ACHILEE5

Deadlight!
A Zombie Horror platform game


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Mass Effect 2*


Jakob was such a badass in ME2, in ME3, notsomuch.


----------



## Marin

More Dark Souls.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Definitely buying this game


Definitely do, it's awesome. Should be pretty cheap by now, I suspect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Jakob was such a badass in ME2, in ME3, notsomuch.


Still haven't played 3, but I'll probably get it soon enough.

*Stalker - Call of Pripyat*


----------



## Marin

I beat CoP into the ground. Wish it was longer with more stuff to do.


----------



## TheRadik

Modern Warfare 3 Terminal Map


----------



## OverClocker55

Pretty Awesome Looking ^^^


----------



## kga92

Some JC-MP from a while ago. Group jump from MHC.

Witcher 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I beat CoP into the ground. Wish it was longer with more stuff to do.


I still haven't beat the first one, thought this one seems a bit easier to get into. I'll eventually go back to SoC though.

*Mass Effect 2*


----------



## Derko1

Very nice ME pics! Are you using textures for the characters?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Very nice ME pics! Are you using textures for the characters?


I can't remember, I used texture mods before, but I don't believe I did for these screens.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I beat CoP into the ground. Wish it was longer with more stuff to do.


you can.. 'Priboi Story'

http://www.dezowave.com/faq/priboi-story-faq/


----------



## Derko1

Dark Souls


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 2


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Star Wars - The Force Unleashed II*


----------



## kx11

Singularity


----------



## LuminatX

*GW2* - Asuran Guardian


----------



## TheRadik

MOH Warfighter


----------



## Atham

I have been seeing lots of Dark Souls. I never heard of it? How is the game?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I have been seeing lots of Dark Souls. I never heard of it? How is the game?


It's really good. Really difficult but addicting.


----------



## Derko1

It really is an awesome game. You HAVE to play it with a controller though. It's even harder without it... It's on sale 50% at amazon too!

Dark Souls at amazon linky for the lazy! BUY IT!!!


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.

Farming Humanity.


----------



## Derko1

More Dark Souls!


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.

Farmed a bunch of rats, back to Anor Londo.


----------



## TheRadik

Warfighter


----------



## Marin

You guys seriously need to get Dark Souls.


----------



## Atham

I don't have a controller, nor am I considering buying one. This game isn't on steam, right?


----------



## Section-9

Natural Selection 2


----------



## Deepsouth1987

*Final Fantasy XIV*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't have a controller, nor am I considering buying one. This game isn't on steam, right?


It is.... why would you think that it wasn't? Just curious.

People say that they have had success playing it with the keyboard. Since they refuse to buy a controller. All I can say, is that this game will probably not see any further discounts until the Christmas sale for steam. Maybe. So either jump on it now, or wait a few months till it goes back to the price it's at now.


----------



## Section-9

Natural Selection 2


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Natural Selection 2


How is that game Section-9? I have been eye-balling it for the past few days and I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## Derko1

*Dark Souls*


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't have a controller, nor am I considering buying one. This game isn't on steam, right?


It's on Steam and since you're not going to get a controller then you shouldn't get the game.


----------



## drbaltazar

halloween in gw2!(sorry if quality is bad,not sure i am testing see if web end up seeing what i see!)
dont forget to click the image if you want to see proper!


----------



## Marin




----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> How is that game Section-9? I have been eye-balling it for the past few days and I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger.


Game is fantastic tbh, lots of servers and players online (roughly 7,000 players as of right now).

Aliens vs Marines is well balanced nobody has the upper hand.

"Since our launch 36 hours ago, we've already had 15,986 games played! 51.2% alien wins, 48.8% marine wins."










Tutorial videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/NaturalSelection2HD (Recommend you do to have an advantage going in to battle.)

Game has in game voip and is just right for teamwork and coordination. Been looking for a team oriented shooter with depth and I found it.

IMO pull the trigger!









(PS. Game is demanding but looking a your sig rig you should more than fine. My PC handles it just fine.)


----------



## Marin

More Dark Souls and yeah.


----------



## AbdullahG

Something tells me you are really enjoying Dark Souls...


----------



## Marin

It's really, really fun.


----------



## Toology

I play Dark Souls without a controller with the ds mouse fix and it feels perfect, hell i have my change gear synced to my mouse buttons and i PWNAGE on PVP.


----------



## Section-9

Natural Selection 2


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I play Dark Souls without a controller with the ds mouse fix and it feels perfect, hell i have my change gear synced to my mouse buttons and i PWNAGE on PVP.


This.

I think people should still give it a shot. Cause the game is seriously awesome. If you find the controls too hard, maybe you can grab one during black friday for $20 bucks and enjoy the game more. Plus like the statement above, I've heard many say that with the fix, it's perfect.


----------



## Marin

Mouse controller is insanely bad for me since the cursor still appears on the screen.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Mouse controller is insanely bad for me since the cursor still appears on the screen.


The DSfix... actually has an option that takes it off. It basically fixes all the issues the game shipped with.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Please respect any and all NDAs.
Do not post anything to do with Crysis 3


----------



## Marin

sluos krad


----------



## TheRadik

Most Wanted


----------



## ACHILEE5

Metro 2033, killing every single librarian with the "Electric BB Gun"































OCN was here


----------



## Cotton

Damnit ACHILEE5, you are like THE metro badass.

Ok, now kill all of them with throwing knives. I saw the combat knife video.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Damnit ACHILEE5, you are like THE metro badass.
> 
> Ok, now kill all of them with throwing knives. I saw the combat knife video.


I'll try playing through the whole game Knife only








And I'll have fraps taking screenshots automatically, because I might be a bit too busy to take them









edit,
I was using the flame thrower and the OCN Flame did like a flash in my eye! And I was like, "I'm seeing OCN flames"








But then I looked properly once the monsters were dead, and yeah it was on that guard


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 with ENB*




*RaceRoom Racing Experience*


----------



## icanhasburgers

I must say NFS Most Wanted looks great.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> I must say NFS Most Wanted looks great.


The above game isn't NFS:MW...

Does anyone else hate that they just re-used an old title's name ? ...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> The above game isn't NFS:MW...
> Does anyone else hate that they just re-used an old title's name ? ...


It would've been okay if it was able to live up to the name, but given Most Wanted is one of my favourite ever games that was never going to be easy to do. I haven't played MW2012 yet but one thing that looks like it's pretty much ruined it for me already is the fact that you start off in all the best cars - where's the fun in that? I want to start off in my Punto, or my Golf if I have an Underground 2 save present. Then work my way up, with the possibility of winning unique cars and other things every time I beat someone on the black list...


----------



## TheRadik

Dirt Showdown


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> -snip


Quote:


> Rules for this thread:
> 1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


----------



## Sgtbash

Lol @ Skidrow


----------



## InsaneMatt

Honestly, why are more and more people neglecting to *name* the games that their screenshots are of?
It's not difficult and is part of this thread's rules!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> -snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rules for this thread:
> 1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> Honestly, why are more and more people neglecting to *name* the games that their screenshots are of?
> It's not difficult and is part of this thread's rules!


You're absolutely right lads, post deleted!
Quote:


> Rules for this thread:
> 1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title *your post will be deleted*. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


*Metro 2033*, no guns


----------



## BradleyW

Metro Skyrim!

Skytro?


----------



## paulerxx

"ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Metro Skyrim!
> 
> Skytro?


Yeah, it's a Mod I made









As it goes, I'm going back in








The library next!
I'll run it


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## paulerxx

The Amazing Spider-man (obviously)


































DBZ Budokai 3 (PS2)










HL2+CM11.5 (obviously)









































Skyrim+EnB (obviously)

























Fear(obvi)

































Doom 3 (obvi)


































Star Wars The Forced Unleashed (obvi)










































Bulletstorm


























NFS ??

























Mafia II

























CS:S


























Crysis II


















































Crysis


----------



## Cotton

I just got to D6, how much longer do you think? I have owned it for a while, but never took it past the fascist base assault.

The Library was intense. I was having a suspenseful time, especially at the hole in the wall, until I discovered the effect of the automatic shotgun on Librarians.

Metro 2033 (obvi)


----------



## Marin

You're getting close to beating it, but then again I played through it in like two sittings.


----------



## PunkX 1

Most Wanted '12


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I just got to D6, how much longer do you think? I have owned it for a while, but never took it past the fascist base assault.
> The Library was intense. I was having a suspenseful time, especially at the hole in the wall, until I discovered the effect of the automatic shotgun on Librarians.
> Metro 2033 (obvi)


D6 is near the end if my memory serves me right.


----------



## TheRadik

*Path of Exile*


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## LuminatX

I see they changed the UI in PoE.
I may have to go back and play it some more, hear they added more Act's now.


----------



## TheRadik

*Some Skyrim with Enb & Mods*


















































*Black Ops Single Player*


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Crysis 2 w/ Maldo 4.0*


----------



## LuminatX

NFS:MW2+sweetFX
before

after

before

after


And my subie in the mud


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Crysis 2 w/ Maldo 4.0*


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls

Seriously, go buy this game.


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone got Natural Selection 2 screens? Is it fun?


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Anyone got Natural Selection 2 screens? Is it fun?


just took some screenies...


----------



## AbdullahG

Dem pearly whites


----------



## GAMERIG

I took some screen shots from XBOX 360 via HD PVR 2 ;

HALO 4 -


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> I took some screen shots from XBOX 360 via HD PVR 2 ;
> HALO 4 -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG time to whip out the old 360


----------



## TheRadik

*Painkiller Hell & Damnation*


----------



## minorhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Painkiller Hell & Damnation*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good there !


----------



## TheRadik

More .... Painkiller H&D


----------



## Toology

How is painkiller? i never played the original but i play/played the crap out of quake and doom


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> How is painkiller? i never played the original but i play/played the crap out of quake and doom


I personally thought the original was a blast.


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.


----------



## TheRadik

*F1 Race Stars Demo*:


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> OMG time to whip out the old 360


thats what im doing, im buying my copy of halo4 tomorrow after work!


----------



## Sgtbash

Yeah guys I have Halo 4 and gameplay graphics are lets say '"different"


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Yeah guys I have Halo 4 and gameplay graphics are lets say '"different"


trust me i already know what to expect, i havent been into console gaming for about a year, and when i last put in halo reach and bf3(360verson), i couldnt believe how crappy the graphics where in comparison to my desktop or hell even my m14x LOL


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Yeah guys I have Halo 4 and gameplay graphics are lets say '"different"


but one of the if not the best looking game on 360.


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.


----------



## TheRadik

*Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2*

[


----------



## headcracker

Need for Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Need for Speed Most Wanted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think the saturation and contrast is cranked high enough.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I don't think the saturation and contrast is cranked high enough.










lol very early stages of converting an enb i made for hard reset to MW to give it an N4S UG feel. Looks ok in places, just plain trippy in others >_>


----------



## OverClocker55

why meh mac no take screenshots


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why meh mac no take screenshots


Do the regular keyboard shortcuts not work in games?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Do the regular keyboard shortcuts not work in games?


nope it doesn't







and it doesn't have the key to take a screenshot


----------



## Sgtbash

LOL


----------



## TheRadik

*Fallout 3 Goty* with ENB


----------



## AbdullahG

I just noticed your the author to the Next Gen ENB mod! Seriously, great ENB. Although I miss AA, the complete overhaul in the look compensates for it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Syndicate*


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> OMG time to whip out the old 360


See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1317948/not-a-pc-game-anyone-watching-the-halo-4-forward-unto-dawn-live-action-series


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Left 4 Dead 2*
'_Back to School_' community 'map'.


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Time to get busy


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> but one of the if not the best looking game on 360.


wow after playing this game, ive realized they did a stellar job, graphics are amazing being a xbox title, looks way better then halo reach! Just trying to get used to the multiplayer, not sure if i like what they have done with the loadout, and no weapons on map stuff....


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> wow after playing this game, ive realized they did a stellar job, graphics are amazing being a xbox title, looks way better then halo reach! Just trying to get used to the multiplayer, not sure if i like what they have done with the loadout, and no weapons on map stuff....


there are weapons on the map.


----------



## kga92

Started playing skyrim again.


----------



## AbdullahG

Is that the vanilla or w/ mods?


----------



## Derko1

*Battlefield 3*
_SMAA, Luma Sharpening, DPX, Curves, Tone Mapping, Vibrance and Dither_


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls

Dark Souls co-op is where it's at. More people need to play this game, seriously.

(Darkwraith wasn't ganked. Was 1v1 with him up until the backstab then the host got up there)


----------



## zinfinion

*Borderlands 2*



Crosspost from the Borderlands 2 thread. 11520x7200 tiledshot downsampled to 2560x1600.

*Mirror's Edge 4x SGSSAA*


----------



## TheRadik

*Nexuiz*


























































*Dota 2*


























*Gotham Impostors*

















*Krater*


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mods are used?


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Is that the vanilla or w/ mods?


I have installed Skyrim HD textures, better female faces, WATER and dynavision (DoF). I also use an injector.


----------



## Ellis

What's the general consensus on the Steam Workshop? Is it worth looking in there for Skyrim mods, or should I just stick with Skyrim Nexus?


----------



## TheRadik

*Sine Mora*

























































*
PainKiller Hell & Damnation*


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## ACHILEE5

Rules for this thread:
1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


----------



## Xinoxide

Fakefacory Mod upscaled



Walking dead FXAA + upscaled



ME1 upscaled


----------



## TheRadik

*Ridge Racer Unbounded*


----------



## Derko1

RR:U looks pretty cool. I've wanted to get it in a few occasions, but I've got 6 other racing games I'm regularly playing. Gotta finish those first!


----------



## sterik01

Natural Selection 2 . Love this game as much as the original.


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.

Jolly Co-operation.


----------



## Caples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> What's the general consensus on the Steam Workshop? Is it worth looking in there for Skyrim mods, or should I just stick with Skyrim Nexus?


I use both. I like the Workshop for its ease of use, but I think you get better feedback and general mod quality on Nexus.

Having said that I mostly use the Workshop.


----------



## Lhotse

Nuketown 2025 - Black Ops II



















* ha ha... the first shots on OC.net.


----------



## Xinoxide

Fakefactory


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Nuketown 2025 - Black Ops II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * ha ha... the first shots on OC.net.


Looks the same as Black Ops 1, but with a different HUD and the trucks look like concept designs from the 1950s.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Nuketown 2025 - Black Ops II


Did somebody order a *Fallout* Modern Medal of Battlefield Ops Denied *New Vegas*?


----------



## frickfrock999

'Bout time for some vintage gaming!








*
Crash Bandicoot HD.
*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> 'Bout time for some vintage gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Crash Bandicoot HD.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had that on PS2









Brilliant game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Looks the same as Black Ops 1, but with a different HUD and the trucks look like concept designs from the 1950s.


Of course it looks the same...all of the COD games since the original (and AMAZING) MW are on the same exact engine. Difference this time is I feel like they're trying hard enough to shake up the basic COD formula to warrant my purchase this time around.


----------



## andrews2547

*ARMA 2 with a shooting range add on*



1426 meter headshot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Of course it looks the same...all of the COD games since the original (and AMAZING) MW are on the same exact engine. Difference this time is I feel like they're trying hard enough to shake up the basic COD formula to warrant my purchase this time around.


Black Ops 2 was meant to have better graphics and new maps.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Crysis 2 w/ Maldo 4*





















*GTR2*


----------



## TheRadik

*LA NOIRE*


----------



## Xinoxide

Comparison shots for different resolution scaling.

Half-Life 2 Fakefactory mod

1680x1050


2100x1312


3360x2100


Another 3360x2100 shot. had to disable AA completely for this scene.


3360x2100


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Did somebody order a *Fallout* Modern Medal of Battlefield Ops Denied *New Vegas*?


Do you have a 1920x1080 version of that ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ive never been so excited to go home and play crysis 2 as I am after seeing these mods


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Do you have a 1920x1080 version of that ?


It's from the mod's author's picture album, and all the pictures are resized on the Nexus Mods site. I don't think there's a 1080p version for it.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Section-9*
> 
> Do you have a 1920x1080 version of that ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the mod's author's picture album, and all the pictures are resized on the Nexus Mods site. I don't think there's a 1080p version for it.
Click to expand...

Its like 2000x1000 already. Just add a fancy border and be sat.

Here is a comparison of TF2 with and without 2xAA.

WITHOUT

WITH


----------



## AbdullahG

Both look relatively horrendous...no offense







.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Both look relatively horrendous...no offense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you open the full size images? They are 3360x2100 and the forum resizer doesn't do a great job on them. The full size images are much better.


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow. just opened in a new tab. the second one is a big difference


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wow. just opened in a new tab. the second one is a big difference


I've yet to determine why he is posting such large shots. I'm going to presume he is running the game at that resolution but then displaying it on a 1680x1050 monitor (or some other 16:10 resolution).

If that's the case he should really resize the images in Paint.net, Photoshop, or whatever to show how the game actually looks on the screen rather than in the buffer.

I've run games up as far as 3040x1900 on a 1920x1200 display. The results are excellent to say the least.

Just a case in point, his HL2 shot comparison should look like this - be sure to open in new tabs then switch between them to see the difference:

*1680x1050*


*1680x1050 1.25x OGSSAA* - Ordered Grid Super Sampling Anti Aliasing, which downsizing [not upscaling] technically is


*1680x1050 2x OGSSAA*


The difference between the first and the last is quite telling as to what downsampling can do. It can also be combined with traditional AA methods for an even better effect.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some shots from my vita.

Gravity Rush


----------



## Xinoxide

Everything is so detailed. with the OGSSAA methodology.

I didn't resize them because my monitor/gpu seems to have a different method of down sampling the frames. It just doesn't feel as sharp when done after the fact.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Everything is so detailed. with the OGSSAA methodology.
> 
> I didn't resize them because my monitor/gpu seems to have a different method of down sampling the frames. It just doesn't feel as sharp when done after the fact.


There is definitely a difference between what shows up in game and what Paint.net, Photoshop, etc does afterwards. Though a quick resize does tend to get the point across better to those who have no idea what is going on. Either way, I know what you're on about at least.


----------



## Xinoxide

Never really tried this method with my other monitors, they all max out on frequency and resolution quick.

Think its because this monitor is native 120hz I can get resolutions that high at 70-80~hz?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Never really tried this method with my other monitors, they all max out on frequency and resolution quick.
> 
> Think its because this monitor is native 120hz I can get resolutions that high at 70-80~hz?


As far as I know, the 120Hz has nothing to do with it. It's more to do with total bandwidth, basically the larger the native resolution, the less room you have to go bigger. Something to do with a 165MHz pixel clock, at least on DVI. I'm uncertain how much more or less room there would be on other connection types. It's possible that a dual link DVI could go higher, but like I said, I'm really not certain exactly how all of this interplays.


----------



## Lhotse

Mass Effect


----------



## Lhotse

Mass Effect


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Never really tried this method with my other monitors, they all max out on frequency and resolution quick.
> 
> Think its because this monitor is native 120hz I can get resolutions that high at 70-80~hz?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the 120Hz has nothing to do with it. It's more to do with total bandwidth, basically the larger the native resolution, the less room you have to go bigger. Something to do with a 165MHz pixel clock, at least on DVI. I'm uncertain how much more or less room there would be on other connection types. It's possible that a dual link DVI could go higher, but like I said, I'm really not certain exactly how all of this interplays.
Click to expand...

Probably this cable with the full pin array.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Anyone interested in down-scaling resolutions should be able to do it with nearly any monitor, even old CRTs (though not quite the same). The easiest method for me (Nvidia) is to raise the *total horizontal pixels* as high as I can without passing the 165 MHz, and then crank the resolution up to 2560x1600 for my 16:10. and 2560x1440 for my 32" 1080p. Down-scaling is awesome, and I'm not sure how I lived without it 'til now. It really makes using my 32" 1080p as a computer display a much nicer experience, even on the desktop. You lose sharpness on the desktop, though with my viewing distance, it can't be noticed. I've also been running my 1920x1200 at 2560x1600 on the desktop, and it's actually still really clear - kind of like a VGA cable versus DVI, or a slight downscale on a CRT. So I've essentially been using my 1920x1200 display as a 2560x1600 display for a good chunk of time since I did this. Games like Crysis 2 look absolutely stunning down-scaled, though my GTX 570 can only pull an average of 30 FPS with Maldo 4 maxed out (no particle shadows, everything else at max, even whatever settings they have for anti-aliasing)

*Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*

I can't remember, but I think these were down-scaled from 2560x1600, and also a custum ENB.


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Ops II*


----------



## AbdullahG

Why are all the characters so sweaty-looking?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Why are all the characters so sweaty-looking?


maybe you should run around with a gun and get shot at and see if don't break a sweat


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Why are all the characters so sweaty-looking?


Global warming is gonna be a serious issue in 2025?! So everyone is hot obviously.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> maybe you should run around with a gun and get shot at and see if don't break a sweat


At least I'll be carrying around a tissue or napkin to wipe the sweat off my everywhere


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Ops II*


























































*NUKETOWN 2025* Multi


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Black Ops II*
> *NUKETOWN 2025* Multi


I like yo bling bling.


----------



## kx11

so COD-BO2 looks like crap


----------



## TheRadik

More *Black Ops II Multiplayer*


----------



## Newbie2009

BLOPS 2 Looks decent, don't know what all the fuss is about it looking terrible.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah it's not awful, its just decent. I mean that last shot I can see the squares of grass and where they're supposed to be stitched together, but for the most part it's not too bad, just more of the same. It's obvious they need a new engine, but we probably won't see it until next gen consoles are released...


----------



## Lhotse

World of Tanks
That's a tank ?! Is that the turret or the seat ? My Dad's lawnmower is bigger than this thing !


----------



## paulerxx

Yet when you compare Black Ops 2 to a no-name-game like this...






You understand why it gets bashed to death,


----------



## crazyg0od33

That game looks awesome!!!! reminds me a ton of Unreal Tournament


----------



## greg8west

Black Ops 2 when maxed out is not a bad looking game by any means.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Yet when you compare Black Ops 2 to a no-name-game like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understand why it gets bashed to death,


Well, it IS running on CryENGINE 3...


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Well, it IS running on CryENGINE 3...


I know







hahahaa, in all honesty black ops 2 is a nice step up from the others.


----------



## AbdullahG

I honestly don't see a noticeable improvement. Maybe a side-by-side comparison of BO and BO2 will help. However, with DX11 and dedicated servers, the game took steps in the right direction.


----------



## Descadent

you can see some slight improvements with lighting and textures in blops2 on 360 vs. mw3 too.


----------



## Mr357

Ya'll got nothin' on Operation Flashpoint


----------



## Gnickrapon

So the PC version has dedicated servers? As in, similar to the original Modern Warfare?


----------



## crazyg0od33

i believe the PC version runs multiplayer via steam...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> World of Tanks
> That's a tank ?! Is that the turret or the seat ? My Dad's lawnmower is bigger than this thing !


I want that game


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> *Yeah it's not awful, its just decent. I mean that last shot I can see the squares of grass and where they're supposed to be stitched together*, but for the most part it's not too bad, just more of the same. It's obvious they need a new engine, but we probably won't see it until next gen consoles are released...


Its supposed to look like that. Nuketown is a in game Fake-town with fake buildings and fake golf grass.

Here are mine.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> So the PC version has dedicated servers? As in, similar to the original Modern Warfare?


NO!

it has a stack of dedicated servers locked away in someones basement where 1 random person makes a game and other random people connect to it, Someones basement can be someones basement in the UK, US, AU, or anywhere else.

Well basically in short its P2P with the odd few lag spikes depending on the game

No server list, No custom games, It should not be called dedicated servers this way as dedicated servers = a server list at the very least, Actually it should be a requirement if they use the term dedicated servers.


----------



## JAM3S121

Its not dedicated servers, its like exactly what MW2 did. You basically go through the menu's just like the console verison. Connections are pretty damn fast though. It sucks cause the first black ops had true dedicated servers, but then again half of those servers had really stupid rules or 24/7 nuketown.


----------



## MaxFTW

anarchy online



:3

Honestly, Its the best MMO ever, More complex than WoW by far and the graphics are from 99, But compare that to WoW they look the same really as they deliberately do the cartoony style

Engine upgrade is underway though, Beta early next year i think.


----------



## kx11

i think COD wants to be the game the runs well on any PC and looks the same on all kinds of gaming PC which is a smart way of selling the game


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> :3
> Honestly, Its the best MMO ever, More complex than WoW by far and the graphics are from 99, But compare that to WoW they look the same really as they deliberately do the cartoony style
> Engine upgrade is underway though, Beta early next year i think.


wow its been a really long time since the last time I saw a screenshot from anarchy online, I played it for a year or so back in 2004, good to see its still online. I got an adventurer to level 211 but heckler farming was just too boring, I would go back if they came up with an AO 2, new graphics, world, models etc, it was a really complex game indeed.

2 screenshots to honor the old days







notice the graphics, courtesy of a fx5500 vga lol.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> wow its been a really long time since the last time I saw a screenshot from anarchy online, I played it for a year or so back in 2004, good to see its still online. I got an adventurer to level 211 but heckler farming was just too boring, I would go back if they came up with an AO 2, new graphics, world, models etc, it was a really complex game indeed.
> 2 screenshots to honor the old days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the graphics, courtesy of a *fx5500 vga lol.*


Rofl!!! I had one of those bad boys!!


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> wow its been a really long time since the last time I saw a screenshot from anarchy online, I played it for a year or so back in 2004, good to see its still online. I got an adventurer to level 211 but heckler farming was just too boring, I would go back if they came up with an AO 2, new graphics, world, models etc, it was a really complex game indeed.


Well the new graphics engine is in development, and its gonna be a advanced version of TSW engine and the beta for that should be sometime
Q1 next year, New graphics and anims are priority for that at the moment, Theres gonna be loads of stuff ported at first as expected, and then they will work on upgrading stuff as it goes along

Also there is gonna be a release on steam, Gonna be a mega surge of players then :3


----------



## TheRadik

*Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier*


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Its not dedicated servers, its like exactly what MW2 did. You basically go through the menu's just like the console verison. Connections are pretty damn fast though. It sucks cause the first black ops had true dedicated servers, but then again half of those servers had really stupid rules or 24/7 nuketown.


Incorrect. It is dedicated servers, it just uses matchmaking. No one person hosts so it is not p2p.

Souce: http://community.callofduty.com/community/call_of_duty/english/black_ops_2/blog/2012/09/28/pc-online-security-matchmaking-and-server-intel


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro: Planking


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I want that game


It's actually pretty cool and it's 'free-to-play' but in a good way. Unlike many of the other 'free-to-get-pwned' games out there, you actually can be competitive at World of Tanks without shelling out cash, if you're a little patient about ranking up to get better gear, are willing to be a team player, use your teammates as an iron-clad meatshield and have a mind for tactics to out-think your opponents.
Try it out, you've got nothing to lose and you might have some fun.


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Mesa*


----------



## Majorhi

COD Black Ops 2.......In da club


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Black Mesa*


This was an INTENSE moment for me. I almost teary eyed.


----------



## Cotton

Crysis 2






Crysis: Warhead





AvP


----------



## Derko1

I know everyone is probably tired of them... but they are pretty awesome!

Some shots of pCARS


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know everyone is probably tired of them... but they are pretty awesome!
> Some shots of pCARS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, those shots look incredible. Very nice.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro and GW2


----------



## Newbie2009

Crysis Wars


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Reloaded83

I don't think I'll ever be tired of the p.cars shots! Wish I had gotten in in time to play it though... I had the itch over the weekend to bust out my wheel, and the games I have kinda suck. And now it's too late to get in for p.cars. Oh well.


----------



## wanako

and some lulz.


Skyrim and Mass Effect 2 and 3

Hmm.... I just noticed. I seem to have a thing for girls in Hoods...


----------



## OkanG

The last two images is the same character. I thought I'd take a screenshot of the view I got at the last picture, and saw the second picture in the folder. Apparently, I've taken a picture while I just started playing her









EDIT: Guild Wars 2


----------



## Cotton

Might want to edit in the name of the game.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Might want to edit in the name of the game.


Woops, completely missed that. Thanks


----------



## Fremish

Games (In Order):

APB RELOADED (Maxsin Rank 215 Gold)
L.A Noire
Terraria



Spoiler: Warning: ADULT CONTENT! 18 AND OLDER ONLY!


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite V2*


----------



## sterik01

Had it in my library for a while and finally decided to give it a try. Wish there were more visual mods. I don't know how to install new cars.









Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Had it in my library for a while and finally decided to give it a try. Wish there were more visual mods. I don't know how to install new cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shift 2 Unleashed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The game is pretty awesome... but kind of hard to mod. I know over at the nogripracing forums there's a few tutorials on how to do mods. I've done a total conversion and community patches on mine.

Some shots I posted before in this thread, you can get it looking VERY NICE through sweetfx, which you can check out here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Elder Scrolls : Skyrim*


----------



## AbdullahG

Can't wait to pick up Skyrim if it comes on sale this week on Steam.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Can't wait to pick up Skyrim if it comes on sale this week on Steam.


You won't regret it. I'm on my second playthrough.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> You won't regret it. I'm on my second playthrough.


I'm sure I won't regret it. I noticed you have an HD 5870, which isn't too far ahead of my GTX 470. How does it run for you at your settings?


----------



## Seid Dark

Time for something different. Here's Anachronox, JRPG style scifi game that's uses Quake 2 engine. I think it looks great for such ancient technology.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Time for something different. Here's Anachronox, JRPG style scifi game that's uses Quake 2 engine. I think it looks great for such ancient technology.


I love that game. I have had the actual disc copy for I don't know how many years now. Very under appreciated game. Might have to install it once again, never did make time to play it all the way through.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I love that game. I have had the actual disc copy for I don't know how many years now. Very under appreciated game. Might have to install it once again, never did make time to play it all the way through.


If you start playing again make sure to install all unofficial patches too. I bought my game as already patched version from GOG.com.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm sure I won't regret it. I noticed you have an HD 5870, which isn't too far ahead of my GTX 470. How does it run for you at your settings?


Whoops! Haven't updated my Graphics card details. I'm now running a 7950 so it runs like butter. I did use my 5870 for a while though and it ran fine but I obviously couldn't have all the bells and whistles turned on. Still looked great witha few mods.


----------



## altsanity

ANACHRONOX!!!

Ah man I love that game. Really really under appreciated. Story is awesome and deep, characters are superb and funny. So many awesome elements.... Unfortunately my discs are well and truly dead. Will definitely pick up a digital copy some time.

There was suppose to be a sequel to finish the story. Last I heard its all on ice, and if it can't get to development they will release the story script instead, just to give it closure. Would much rather see it end in a playable game though. Steam Greenlight maybe?


----------



## Xinoxide

HL2 Fakefactory mod.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm sure I won't regret it. I noticed you have an HD 5870, which isn't too far ahead of my GTX 470. How does it run for you at your settings?


I'm running skyrim on my 470 just fine, and I don't have it clocked as high as you. Everything maxed except AA x2 and AFx12. And as mentioned a few pages back, 2K textures and some other mods. The 470 is still going strong









edit:
Me upgrading my cpu from a Phenom II helped, and I see you have the same cpu too. Pretty identical systems.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Whoops! Haven't updated my Graphics card details. I'm now running a 7950 so it runs like butter. I did use my 5870 for a while though and it ran fine but I obviously couldn't have all the bells and whistles turned on. Still looked great witha few mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> I'm running skyrim on my 470 just fine, and I don't have it clocked as high as you. Everything maxed except AA x2 and AFx12. And as mentioned a few pages back, 2K textures and some other mods. The 470 is still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Me upgrading my cpu from a Phenom II helped, and I see you have the same cpu too. Pretty identical systems.


Thanks for the input!


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Ops II Multiplayer*


















































































*Half-Life 2 Cinematic Mod 12.1 LE*


----------



## Derko1

Above post got me playing HL2 again...

Half Life 2 with Cinematic 11.52


----------



## _Nikhil

F.E.A.R


----------



## sterik01

Some more Shift 2 Unleashed. sometimes it pisses me off but then I turn it back on a few hours later. Loving it.... for now.


----------



## OCN Royale

Battlefield 3 (click for larger)

WOW F.E.A.R looks way better than i remember.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCN Royale*
> 
> Battlefield 3 (click for larger)
> WOW F.E.A.R looks way better than i remember.
> ]


Tell me about it. FEAR was the first game to get me into hardcore PC gaming. Been hooked ever since.









Hard to believe the game is over 7 years old now....


----------



## OCN Royale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Tell me about it. FEAR was the first game to get me into hardcore PC gaming. Been hooked ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe the game is over 7 years old now....


I know right, i remember watching things on G4 about how F.E.A.R was the best looking game ever, and would bring your PC to its knees haha.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> GTA 4 and left 4 dead
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Can I know what is the fps/temperature overlay on the upper left side ?


----------



## OCN Royale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Can I know what is the fps/temperature overlay on the upper left side ?


It LOOKS like the MSI Afterburner On-Screen Display Server

If its not, it does the same thing. Try it out, its pretty cool.


----------



## HiCZoK

thanks. I just bought new pc after 5y without upgrade. been console this time.
I was a pc gamer before that since 1997.

Also. 7870 is my first radeon like since 2004. Besides fraps, mentioned msi afterburner and ccc, should I use anything else?
I want aa. sweetfx does a decent job too


----------



## OCN Royale

Well if all you're trying to do is monitor your temps, GPU usage, and FPS then MSI afterburner is just fine ( good for overclocking too ). CCC is fine too but dont use the CCC overclocker, it sucks. I also use sweetfx as my graphics card isnt the most amazing card.


----------



## OCN Royale

Assassins Creed 3. Game is awesome, running around 35-40fps in boston, and 60 any other time. Settings on very high, shadows on high. AA on high, 1600x900


----------



## Xinoxide

HL2 Episode 1: I figured out how to update to 11.52 so I did that between HL2 and EP1.

You can tell by zooming in here, I am having trouble getting SMAA to actually work.

I am going to go back to the OGSSAA + FSAA for the time being.


----------



## andrews2547

*DayZ*





My M4A1 CCO







I had an MP5SD6 as well just before I got these screenshots.


----------



## theturbofd

Just been playing some forza


----------



## Derko1

I hate you for posting those shots... I love forza. I miss it so much... but... PC gaming is just so much more awesome!


----------



## Xinoxide

HL2:EP1 Fakefactory 11.52


----------



## crazyg0od33

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare (on sale on steam now)
Awesome, brutal game!


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Mesa*


























































































*Assassins Creed 3*


----------



## Cotton

HAWKEN





Crysis 2





Crysis


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## MaxFTW

YOU MISSED IT D:



Epic party on RK1


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more chivalry - im so addicted haha


Spoiler: Warning: IMAGES!


----------



## andrews2547

Another DayZ screenshot


----------



## MPXx

Medal Of Honor : Airborne


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/NSXjg


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPXx*
> 
> Medal Of Honor : Airborne


i have got to finish playing that someday.


----------



## OverClocker55

Dear Esther


----------



## funfortehfun

*Minecraft 1.4.5, modded with SEUS V09 Ultra DOF*







It's a nice seed I found, survival-island type but a mountain island. Has a ravine, some trees, lots of animals, plenty to get started.

Seed: 5677005452578196765; Cooordinates: X -64, Z 277


----------



## sterik01

I'm giving GTA IV another pass. taking an extremely short break from NS2 and waiting for Lara Croft.









Decided to mod version 1070. Using CryENB Next.
Going to completely mod it before doing a single mission.

currently running said enb
Fxaa that came with Cry ENB folders
DKT70 HD roads HD trees
Realism Series Muscle Car sound (sounds awesome !!!! )
Realism Series Rain and Thunder
Realism Series Weapon and Explosion Sounds
Realism Series Blood
No Intro Logos (this is a MUST HAVE)

Downloading ultimate textures right now. 500mb files and theres 9 of them =[




I'm still thinking about adding cars. I don't want to start having textures missing after 15 minutes of gameplay.







Haven't looked around lately but I'm guessing there is still no fix.


----------



## minorhunter

Here is some absolution


----------



## ACHILEE5

Black Mesa

How do I get past this bit








Some bod says he's sorting the train, and that monster is running around. But I'm lost









Oh, and yeah, this screenshot is taken from TheRadik's post!


----------



## TheRadik

*Serious Sam 3*


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'm giving GTA IV another pass. taking an extremely short break from NS2 and waiting for Lara Croft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to mod version 1070. Using CryENB Next.
> Going to completely mod it before doing a single mission.
> currently running said enb
> Fxaa that came with Cry ENB folders
> DKT70 HD roads HD trees
> Realism Series Muscle Car sound (sounds awesome !!!! )
> Realism Series Rain and Thunder
> Realism Series Weapon and Explosion Sounds
> Realism Series Blood
> No Intro Logos (this is a MUST HAVE)
> Downloading ultimate textures right now. 500mb files and theres 9 of them =[
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about adding cars. I don't want to start having textures missing after 15 minutes of gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't looked around lately but I'm guessing there is still no fix.


Very nice. Is that a steam copy? If so, I'd love a link please.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Serious Sam 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LUL Boob Pic


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LUL Boob Pic


Calm your hormones bro.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Calm your hormones bro.


lol


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol


I'll be honest though, that picture definitely stood out for obvious reasons.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'll be honest though, that picture definitely stood out for obvious reasons.


IKR


----------



## Bacheezi

Did a huge OP with my planetside 2 outfit. There were so many people only a fraction were loading in on my screen


----------



## kx11

hitman


----------



## andrews2547

Minecraft


----------



## TrustKill

our house too cool


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah


----------



## OverClocker55

Black Ops 2! Why is my name almost always Unknown Soldier?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Shikigami.*

Otherwise known as "The Game That Will Make Your Head Explode."


----------



## Unstableiser

Was sparring with him for ages, until I got a bolt to the back of the head and he got a spear to the arse. We lie like lovers.

The first time I saw this happen. Not the first or last time I guffawed.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I love chivalry! it's so addicting


----------



## BradleyW

AC III


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Hitman: Absolution*
Loving this game.
Very frustrating when you get seen, especially when they somehow see you literally the other side of the level. Maybe that's a 'Hard' difficulty setting however, I haven't tried on Normal or Easy.


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Ops II Multiplayer*









































*Assassin's Creed III*


















































*HL2 Ep2 Cinematic Mod 12.1*


----------



## frickfrock999

*VIEWTIFUL HD. MAXED OUT*
The amount of detail in this game is astonishing. Everything is hand drawn and punching a dude in slow motion never felt so good.


----------



## Newbie2009

Hitman Absolution - loving it so far.







This reminds me of the Resi 1 mansion. This is how it would look today if we got a proper resi game.


----------



## Cotton

*Primal Carnage*


CLEVER GIRL...


----------



## InsaneMatt

Some more *Hitman: Absolution*


----------



## Xinoxide

The Witcher: Aassasin of Kings





HL2 EP2: Fakefactory 11.52


----------



## snoball

Hitman looks amazing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hitman IS amazing!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Hitman Should Be Amazing


----------



## Lhotse

*Black Ops*


----------



## Marin

Chivalry.


----------



## P?P?!

Never Gets Old.


----------



## kx11

hitman


----------



## TheRadik

*Inversion*


----------



## crazyg0od33

the blob guy in the 3rd pic down looks like that executioner in 300...


----------



## Derko1

Funny how those shots remind me of the "Wot I think" of the game. Which basically made me skip it...

From RPS
Quote:


> Some games get too carried away with taking over in the early stages, then finally let you loose to play - not here. Here the interminable interruptions are a plague for the entire game, almost ever open corridor or doorway triggering a cutscene that invariably shows your character doing what you were doing anyway - firing at some enemies, diving into cover. Although, not always that last bit. The game does have a rather odd habit of a cutscene walking your character into enemy line of fire, then dumping you back in control as you're being killed. Gee, thanks.


http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/07/31/wot-i-think-inversion/


----------



## kga92

Planetside.
It's really fun but a bit unstable...




I play in US servers occasionally since the servers over there weren't as crowded this hour.


----------



## kx11

hitman


----------



## Ellis

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim:










































































Let me know if you want the mods I'm using.


----------



## OverClocker55

Running minecraft on 3 different texture packs. Which one do you guys like the best? There 16x16 but go up to 128x128.


----------



## Xealot

*Assassin's Creed: Revelations:*



















*Mass Effect 3:*



















*Skyrim:*


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OverClocker55* 

Running minecraft on 3 different texture packs. Which one do you guys like the best? There 16x16 but go up to 128x128.


> "snips"


You should use this texture pack:



And these:











In case you're wondering, that texture pack is over9000 x over9000.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> You should use this texture pack:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144089/
> And these:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144093/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144094/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144097/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144098/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1144100/
> 
> In case you're wondering, that texture pack is over9000 x over9000.










WOW... Nice


----------



## funfortehfun

Oh and BTW:



thatssssssss a nice gpu you have there...


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm assuming the game runs like a slideshow


----------



## OverClocker55

Minecraft


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls

Strength/Faith build and the start of a Dex/Intelligence build.


----------



## austinwillis81

Just Some Assassin's Creed Brotherhood:




Double assassination anyone?


----------



## Marin

Chivalry.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Planetside.
> It's really fun but a bit unstable...I play in US servers occasionally since the servers over there weren't as crowded this hour.


I _wanted_ to like this game, I really did. Some friends and I played the Beta but the maps are just too big for their own good and getting to the action is just such a major hassle and don't even get me started on the gun accuracy.








I know that it was Beta but many of the core elements were there and I've always been a little funny about 'Free-to-Play'. Nothing is really free if you want to be competitive and I would rather just pay for the game up-front and not have to compete w/ someone elses Visa card down the road. It is what it is and that's just the nature of it but the gameplay just did not overcome all that enough to compel me to download the free version or pre-order the 'Deluxe Membership Package' (i _think_ they were calling it 'Alpha Squad')


----------



## Marin

That's how a lot of F2P games work sadly. Would be nice if they all were like TF2 were people can throw their money away on items that give no competitive edge.


----------



## OverClocker55

Minecraft: My own island for building


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I _wanted_ to like this game, I really did. Some friends and I played the Beta but the maps are just too big for their own good and getting to the action is just such a major hassle and don't even get me started on the gun accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it was Beta but many of the core elements were there and I've always been a little funny about 'Free-to-Play'. Nothing is really free if you want to be competitive and I would rather just pay for the game up-front and not have to compete w/ someone elses Visa card down the road. It is what it is and that's just the nature of it but the gameplay just did not overcome all that enough to compel me to download the free version or pre-order the 'Deluxe Membership Package' (i _think_ they were calling it 'Alpha Squad')


Gun accuracy has not been a problem for me, of course sometimes it's just the lag and you don't know where the enemy actually is








But yeah, like Tribes, this game is a grind if you want to get any good stuff at all, but I play it for fun and I did not have this much fun with battlefield. Gotham city impostors is IMO a good example of a good f2p game, getting new weapons is pretty easy without paying, it feels a bit like cod's level progression. (witch is a good thing i think)


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Planetside.
> It's really fun but a bit unstable...I play in US servers occasionally since the servers over there weren't as crowded this hour.
> 
> 
> 
> I _wanted_ to like this game, I really did. Some friends and I played the Beta but the maps are just too big for their own good and getting to the action is just such a major hassle and don't even get me started on the gun accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it was Beta but many of the core elements were there and I've always been a little funny about 'Free-to-Play'. Nothing is really free if you want to be competitive and I would rather just pay for the game up-front and not have to compete w/ someone elses Visa card down the road. It is what it is and that's just the nature of it but the gameplay just did not overcome all that enough to compel me to download the free version or pre-order the 'Deluxe Membership Package' (i _think_ they were calling it 'Alpha Squad')
Click to expand...

I have 3 words for you.

Join an outfit

I'm a member of the Devil Dogs on the Connery US west server. I average 80-100 certs an hour. I never have no one to shoot, or find myself with nothing to do. Yes I pay for the game, I'm a premium member and I've spent about 60$ so far, and its been worth every penny. This has basically bought everything I currently want, and I can do all the various roles within an army that I enjoy.

Planetside is a game that requires you to be a member of a large organisation. Even playing with a small group of friends isn't enough to experience the game to it's fullest. That said, you can still have a great time with 3-4 friends in a squad provided you know what you're doing.

As for the accuracy, I cant help you there. I have no issues and I'm playing on the NC which is currently regarded as the worst faction.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xinoxide

EP2 Fakefactory 11.52


----------



## Cotton

Battlefield 3











Pictures are from the OCN server. If you're wondering why nobody is in the game then you have obviously do not understand the OCN server.


----------



## funfortehfun

Seriously, we need more people in the OCN server. Every time I launch BF3 up and check the Conquest server nobody's on D:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are from the OCN server. If you're wondering why nobody is in the game then you have obviously do not understand the OCN server.


----------



## sterik01

Some GTA IV

CryENB 9 + FXAA option
Ultimate Textures v2 almost 5gb + roads
Hd trees
PUSH Weapons
Realism series rain, subway, muscle car, weapons sounds.
City cars pack + other vehicles I added
And traffic load for taxi bug fix

21-28 fps night
25-37 fps day definitely playbable.


----------



## Reloaded83

Planetside 2 (5040x1050):


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Some GTA IV
> 21-28 fps night
> 25-37 fps day definitely playbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB config is that?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Some GTA IV
> 21-28 fps night
> 25-37 fps day definitely playbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB config is that?


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls

Summoned a Sunbro and killed the Capra on the first go. Playing through Dark Souls the first time is awesome since it's so insanely difficult and satisfying. And on the second new playthrough (new character) the game is even more awesome as you clear area's in the matter of minutes instead of the hours upon hours it took during the first playthrough.


----------



## kx11

hitman


http://minus.com/lQ46Ta9WTBgQM


----------



## TheRadik

More *Hitman Absolution*


----------



## OverClocker55

More Minecraft


----------



## XCII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> EP2 Fakefactory 11.52


Is that just the cinematic mod or do you have other things too?

Here's some Skyrim. I was messing around with a few mods for it.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Some GTA IV
> 21-28 fps night
> 25-37 fps day definitely playbable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB config is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Cry ENB 9 + fxaa option that comes with it.lus other texture mods.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed III*


----------



## rck1984

Just a little teaser of Far Cry 3












Ultra settings / 8x MSAA.
Very demanding game though, about 45-60 fps on my 7950 crossfire setup. Hopefully AMD is seeing some driver optimization soon.

More screenshots will follow later


----------



## HiCZoK

It doesn't look all that impressive. Especially in second shot


----------



## Cotton

Agreed.

Plus, ubisoft...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> It doesn't look all that impressive. Especially in second shot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Agreed.
> Plus, ubisoft...


It is one of those games you have to play to get the full experience. It is mega good! I played it at Eurogamer.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> It doesn't look all that impressive. Especially in second shot


I thought the exact same thing... the shadows looked awful... but in motion they look great.

Vid of same area at 18:40


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> EP2 Fakefactory 11.52
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just the cinematic mod or do you have other things too?
> 
> Here's some Skyrim. I was messing around with a few mods for it.
> 
> Insert tons of nice imagery.
Click to expand...

I have added... a water splash effect. that is all.

However... if you blow the images up. They are 3360x2100.


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## paulerxx

I personally think Far Cry 3 looks great visually, and game play wise it looks miles better compared to Far Cry 2 (thank god!)


----------



## Ponycar

Saints Row 3


----------



## kx11

farcry3


----------



## OverClocker55

I think BF3 looks better.


----------



## Baasha

How are you guys playing Far Cry 3 (on PC) already? I thought the game comes out on Dec. 4th?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How are you guys playing Far Cry 3 (on PC) already? I thought the game comes out on Dec. 4th?


Hacks. Must Be Hacks


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with my custom ENB settings.

I finally got around to playing this game and so far so good. The gameplay is very open-ended and rewarding on the higher difficulties.


----------



## OverClocker55

Never really liked Dues Ex. I hated the controls.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with my custom ENB settings.
> I finally got around to playing this game and so far so good. The gameplay is very open-ended and rewarding on the higher difficulties.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those ENB settings are looking great. I liked the way that game looked already and your ENB further improves it. Good job.


----------



## scor81

Far Cry 3...


----------



## bronze316

*@TamaDrumz76,*

Thank you very much! Yeah, the vanilla graphics are solid, but I like this much better.









My custom ENB for Deus Ex: Human Revolution (DirectX9): http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle (v1.4)

@OverClocker55,

The controls were awkward at first, but then I switched the cover action to "toggle" and now it feels almost natural to me.


----------



## OverClocker55

So how are you guys playing Far Cry 3?


----------



## scor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So how are you guys playing Far Cry 3?


I'm a pirate, and I download games









Or maybe I just purchased it from Steam...


----------



## Newbie2009

mmm, Graphically Far Cry 3 looks ok (going by the screenshots)

Hows the game and how does it look while playing?


----------



## scor81

The game is good, lots of fun so far, and it looks lovely... could do with more vehicles though.


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with custom ENB.













ENB Settings v1.4 (Updated again!): http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## rck1984

Some more screenshots of Far Cry 3, on 2560x1440 / Ultra / 2x MSAA:















This game looks absolutely incredible, its stunning on max settings. (very taxing though)
Screenshots don't do 100% justice, you should see this eyecandy in motion.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Well the steam store has it for pre-purchase, so I still dont know how it's being played, unless it pre-loads and unlocks by mistake...


----------



## scor81

Games aren't always released first in the US. FC3 was released yesterday in Australia and the UK


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hacks. Must Be Hacks


it's out today for EU regions for US it's dec.8


----------



## un-nefer

Was introduced to Chivalry - Medieval Warfare by a mate the other day and I can not believe I never knew about this game - it is AWESOME











This image shows Chivalry in all its gruesome beauty


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scor81*
> 
> Games aren't always released first in the US. FC3 was released yesterday in Australia and the UK


It's unbelievable how many people on here think that the rest of the world mirrors the USA in almost every way









Far Cry 3 does look great visually, but after having heard a bit of a review about it, and having played Far Cry 2, I'm reluctant to get too excited about it.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

A few FC3 screens







Hitman Absolution













And a few of AC3


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hacks. Must Be Hacks


It released today in the Nordic countries, releases 30th in the UK and December 4th in the US


----------



## crazyg0od33

It's not that I think every other country follows America, it's more that I'm just used to the majority of games being released here first, and am still getting used to all of the different nations that appear on a forum haha


----------



## sterik01

Ditto.just thought Dec 4th was for everyone..the other comment is ******ed.


----------



## OverClocker55

But everything does revolve around Murica. So why don't we get Far Cry 3?


----------



## Primus

Pretty amazing what you can do with Skyrim and a couple of mods:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Far Cry 3


----------



## rck1984

Looks great Achilee!









What settings are you running there?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Looks great Achilee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings are you running there?


Hi









It's only on medium DX9. But it's at 60fps almost all the time


----------



## sterik01

Some GTA IV EFLC BoGT

Ultimate textures v2
CRYENB 9 w/ Cryend Dynamic enb bloom file
FXAA option too
city cars pack


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only on medium DX9. But it's at 60fps almost all the time


I see, looks great on such resolution!


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis


----------



## OverClocker55

Why so much info on the left side? Make it smaller and not so much.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Why so much info on the left side? Make it smaller and not so much.


lol any smaller and i wont be able to read it, and i like to know my system information temps, voltages, CPU and ram usage while i game so if my game starts to lag i know why

and here is SKYRIM with close to 30 mods


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*











My ENB settings v1.4 (Updated again!): http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## OverClocker55

I haven't even gotten past the first part of it. Might go play now


----------



## bronze316

*OverClocker55,*

The learning curve and the first few missions seem difficult at first, but once you get the hang of it the game becomes quite addicting.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Far Cry 3


Did you buy it on Steam? Because I can't find it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy it on Steam? Because I can't find it.
Click to expand...

It's on there.


----------



## andrews2547

No it isn't


----------



## OstiasMoscas

It's on there.


----------



## andrews2547

Not on the UK one.

EDIT: Here is why

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/380174/assassins-creed-3-far-cry-3-unavailable-on-uk-steam-store/#


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not on the UK one.
> EDIT: Here is why
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/380174/assassins-creed-3-far-cry-3-unavailable-on-uk-steam-store/#


loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not on the UK one.
> 
> EDIT: Here is why
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/380174/assassins-creed-3-far-cry-3-unavailable-on-uk-steam-store/#


wow


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not on the UK one.
> EDIT: Here is why
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/380174/assassins-creed-3-far-cry-3-unavailable-on-uk-steam-store/#


I see. I bought my Deluxe version with 23% off from Get Games Go, a UK webstore, so I'd recommend that or Green Man Gaming where you get 25% off







You'll have to use Uplay no matter which version you buy anyway.,

.. And there's always the bit shady CDKey sites


----------



## TheRadik

Assassins Creed 3


























































Episode 2 Cinematic Mod V11


































Farcry 3


----------



## philhalo66

yeah that alyx npc is horrid







but the lighting and textures are way better


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I went from AC3 to that without noticing the title in between and was like "wait, why is there some sick, unpainted clown murderer in AC3 with a modern gun and nipples?"
Then I saw HL2, and thought, "wait, why is there some sick, unpainted clown murderer in HL with ridiculous abs and nipples?"


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah I went from AC3 to that without noticing the title in between and was like "wait, why is there some sick, unpainted clown murderer in AC3 with a modern gun and nipples?"
> Then I saw HL2, and thought, "wait, why is there some sick, unpainted clown murderer in HL with ridiculous abs and nipples?"










thats quit possibly the funniest thing i ever seen on here


----------



## FloJoe6669

i really hate the replacement Alyx cinematic mod puts in... at least the made it optional


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock*


----------



## Derko1

Using any mods with Bioshock? Looks very good.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy it on Steam? Because I can't find it.
Click to expand...

I bought it from http://www.gamesload.co.uk/game/far-cry-3-747939.html
£29.99p


----------



## HiCZoK

some of my far cry 3 pics










http://imgur.com/ov5Tb




http://imgur.com/0vxrX




http://imgur.com/zqkap




http://imgur.com/rzz8G




http://imgur.com/Mexlh




http://imgur.com/eU3yd




http://imgur.com/1YZWe




http://imgur.com/W8vba




http://imgur.com/zMQdB


----------



## sterik01

Hmm still don't know if it's worth buying. Kind of looks like the type you wait for 75% steam sale.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Hmm still don't know if it's worth buying. Kind of looks like the type you wait for 75% steam sale.


One of my mates was just at my house, and when he saw a bit of game play he said, "yep I'm buying it"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Using any mods with Bioshock? Looks very good.


Thanks, and no mods, just running (through Nvidia Control Panel) Quality Ambient Occlusion. At least I think that's what makes it look better, that and heavy anti-aliasing. I agree though that it looks better than I remember it looking. There are some areas of the game with heavy fog that don't work so well with the ambient occlusion, though I still say better on than off.


----------



## AbdullahG

Skyrim w/ a bunch of mods:


----------



## crazyg0od33

i feel like I already know the answer to this but:
I'm in college. Dont have my gaming PC (ar any PC for that matter) with me. I want Far Cry 3. should I get it on my PC for when I go home on breaks or is the game itself good enough that I should get it on my 360 so I can play at college?


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that modded Skyrim looks insane with the red flags and all.


----------



## Shogon

Fall of the Samurai expansion to Shogun 2. 4,500 defending Kyoto against 3 armies, upwards of 12,000 men. Thank you Darth Vader for this amazing mod!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i feel like I already know the answer to this but:
> I'm in college. Dont have my gaming PC (ar any PC for that matter) with me. I want Far Cry 3. should I get it on my PC for when I go home on breaks or is the game itself good enough that I should get it on my 360 so I can play at college?


I'd say buy it now for the 360, because I'm thinking the game play is that good









Far Cry 3 DX9, maxed out on just one GTX480


----------



## HiCZoK

Some Witcher2.
Finally I am able to play this on max settings 60fps







(without uber that is).


http://imgur.com/n3jbg




http://imgur.com/tuHwk




http://imgur.com/vWgSI




http://imgur.com/9d8tP




http://imgur.com/Xd7ow




http://imgur.com/SV6I6




http://imgur.com/K9j5X




http://imgur.com/6waQA




http://imgur.com/dc6UI



Gta IV. Only sweetfx. Warning prepare Your mouse scroll wheel











http://imgur.com/R8r2i




http://imgur.com/rq4T6




http://imgur.com/MxwOL




http://imgur.com/1otyb




http://imgur.com/7ul1w




http://imgur.com/GIQNQ




http://imgur.com/Zwswq




http://imgur.com/kraeK




http://imgur.com/saWpx




http://imgur.com/7AUh5




http://imgur.com/NIlbj




http://imgur.com/NdLR8




http://imgur.com/2oaxw




http://imgur.com/i7ufP




http://imgur.com/cXtXu




http://imgur.com/bacmw




http://imgur.com/QGrVt




http://imgur.com/YlqOW




http://imgur.com/tPuWe




http://imgur.com/LkUTT


----------



## rck1984

Some more Far Cry 3 shots, Ultra Settings / 2x MSAA / HDAO / 2560x1440.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Wow that modded Skyrim looks insane with the red flags and all.


I found a bunch of textures for major cities in Skyrim. They look amazing and really stand out. Some textures, like the Whiterun texture, feel our of touch with the Skyrim look. I still use them though.
Link if you ever want to try it out: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/users/3417809


----------



## sakibchy

Medal of honor War fighter in my Core i7 870 , 8GB corsair and GTX 580 system


----------



## sakibchy

how can i put big size pic here ...? help plz


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakibchy*
> 
> how can i put big size pic here ...? help plz


Yes


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3*

























*Street Fighter X Tekken PC*


----------



## sterik01

EFLC tbogt


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*










































































*Street Fighter Vs Tekken*


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Skyrim w/ a bunch of mods:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I found a bunch of textures for major cities in Skyrim. They look amazing and really stand out. Some textures, like the Whiterun texture, feel our of touch with the Skyrim look. I still use them though.
> Link if you ever want to try it out: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/users/3417809


Nice, I like your Solitude shots. Personally I'm not sure I'd love the textures since they don't exactly fit in with the rest of the game, but they still look nice on their own









Here's a couple of mine, re-modding again using STEP:



It's quite dark so you'll want to open it large, of course when actually playing in full screen I can see perfectly well.

And one from a little while ago that I might have already shared, I thought it looked nice though


----------



## sakibchy




----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Nice, I like your Solitude shots. Personally I'm not sure I'd love the textures since they don't exactly fit in with the rest of the game, but they still look nice on their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of mine, re-modding again using STEP:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite dark so you'll want to open it large, of course when actually playing in full screen I can see perfectly well.
> And one from a little while ago that I might have already shared, I thought it looked nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, although the textures themselves fit the game. It's just the colors that seem too bright. I brought up the contrast so the environments and colors of the game appear darker and match the texture colors.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yeah, although the textures themselves fit the game. It's just the colors that seem too bright. I brought up the contrast so the environments and colors of the game appear darker and match the texture colors.


I dunno, some bits do and some don't. The architecture has been tweaked slightly and doesn't seem to fit in with anything else found in Skyrim.


----------



## Marin

What have I learnt from playing Dark Souls. Parry everything possible.

Second playthrough is almost a cake walk.


----------



## TheRadik

*Risen 2*


----------



## philhalo66

some Far Cry 1


----------



## AbdullahG

I changed and removed some of the mods I previously had, as well as added many more. It only took 56 mods to get an overall improvement while maintaining the Skyrim look:


----------



## Derko1

I think that Skyrim has broken a record of the game with the most shots EVER taken of it. Any given day there's at least 20 new shots on this forum alone.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think that Skyrim has broken a record of the game with the most shots EVER taken of it. Any given day there's at least 20 new shots on this forum alone.


Yeah lol. Hell, there's a whole thread dedicated to taking Skyrim screenshots. In my defense, I just got the game. I did the same thing with New Vegas when trying out different mods.


----------



## sterik01

Loving the Drug Wars in BoGT

GTA IV TBoGT

CryENB 9 + FXAA files
Ultimate Textures V2
Fonias Road Textures
City Cars Pack
a few PUSH weapons

I sure hope GTA V looks better than this.


----------



## TheRadik

*LEGO LOTR*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Loving the Drug Wars in BoGT
> GTA IV TBoGT
> CryENB 9 + FXAA files
> Ultimate Textures V2
> Fonias Road Textures
> City Cars Pack
> a few PUSH weapons
> I sure hope GTA V looks better than this.


Those look great.

FIFA 11


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3*


----------



## goodspellar




----------



## sterik01

Does far cry 3 have hardcore mode where the ******ed xp points don't pop up or the noob giant red skull appear????


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Hitman: Absolution*



*Left 4 Dead 2*
_Back to School_ community campaign.


----------



## Xinoxide

GTA4 1070 with enb.

Looking into possible downgrade/HD textures


----------



## sterik01

Xinocide,

Lots of mods work better on 1040. I used to run 1040 modded but this time around I stuck with 1070. Can't really tell a difference, most of the problems I had with 1040 are still showing up. I suppose I just saved my self the work of the downgrading steps.

Oh and definitely get the HD textures.


----------



## bronze316

*@Xinoxide,*

I've been looking for a stable ENB for that game. Which one do you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Xino*x*ide,
> 
> Lots of mods work better on 1040. I used to run 1040 modded but this time around I stuck with 1070. Can't really tell a difference, most of the problems I had with 1040 are still showing up. I suppose I just saved my self the work of the downgrading steps.
> 
> Oh and definitely get the HD textures.


I just got the HD textures downloaded. I took my son to see grandpa when I started the DL, Then he dumped a can of Pepsi into his face, so hes been WIRED ever since.

Kids are fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> *@Xinoxide,*
> 
> I've been looking for a stable ENB for that game. Which one do you use? Thanks in advance.


I am using this one.

http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/1070-enb-graphic-mod-rev2-f10162

I get rare flashes of redsky. I would say I am still within 99.999% of my frames are redsky-less. However, I am also not that far into the game yet.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 3*


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA - San Andreas
You guys know any good texture mods for this game ?


----------



## Sterling84

FC3


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Doing another playthrough man this game looks great. Metro 2033









Cant wait for last light.


----------



## OverClocker55

This thread takes years to load LOL


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This thread takes years to load LOL


Get a better internet connection.

With my 105 mbit download it loads pretty quick. I wonder how much the OCN upload is throttled per reader?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This thread takes years to load LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better internet connection.
> 
> With my 105 mbit download it loads pretty quick. I wonder how much the OCN upload is throttled per reader?
Click to expand...

It's because I was on my phone 3G lol.


----------



## rck1984

*Hitman on Ultra, 2x MSAA @ 2560x1440.*




*Far Cry 3 on Ultra, 2x MSAA, HDAO enabled @ 2560x1440*


----------



## routek

Project CARS

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8245188207_4dddad873f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8246254510_b725b8a00c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8246254834_ef52e81b65_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8245188437_ff210b94de_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8340/8245187237_aedfad9cc4_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8246256078_2f63af2e94_h.jpg


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> FC3


OMG what are you settings please? I probably can't run it but I'd like to know =]


----------



## Marin

Well, looks like I've dragged this on long enough. Finally can face Gwyn.

Dark Souls.


----------



## sterik01

Far Cry 3. SweetFX with borderlands 2 preset. 1 or 2.. not sure.






so fine


----------



## Marin

Whichever preset is cranking up the contrast don't use.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Some Dark Souls. Absolutely loving this game. Highly recommended. Comes with Marin for free help too


----------



## TheRadik

*Monkey Island 2 Special Edition*


----------



## Sikku

Great pics...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

All the farcry pics look way to bright/high contrast.

Some graphics look good but others are just to cartoony.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> All the farcry pics look way to bright/high contrast.
> Some graphics look good but others are just to cartoony.


That's Monkey Island


----------



## sterik01

Don't kmow how to lower contrast in sweetfx


----------



## TheRadik

*Black Ops II Single*










































































*Episodes From Liberty City: The ballad of gay tony*


----------



## BradleyW

Dota 2


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Monkey Island 2 Special Edition*


I got the first and two SE as well but never had the time to finish the first yet.


----------



## AbdullahG

Skyrim looks surprisingly beautiful even when you break an ENB:


----------



## skyn3t

I'm really enjoy this game chivalry medieval warfare


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls.


----------



## sterik01

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## Sterling84

Hey Sterik, here are my settings for FC3

Video settings

1080p
DX11
MSAA 8
Alpha to coverage enhanced
ssao method HDAO
FOV 73.15

Video Quality settings

Overall quality Ultra
Textures high
ambient lighting high
shadows ultra
post fx ultra
geometry ultra
vegetation very high
terrain high
water very high
emvironment high


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm really enjoy this game chivalry medieval warfare


Loving it as well. Had a great time last night using only my fists! lol! You have to be selective in your targets though.


----------



## OverClocker55

How is far cry 3? All these pictures look good. I think I want it xD


----------



## Cotton

Battlefield 3


----------



## TheRadik

*The Walking Dead Ep 1*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Dark Souls*



Paint me like one of your French girls?

Nope!


----------



## andrews2547

Far Cry 3



I quite like how the fire spreads in this game


----------



## jellis142

Ever played Far Cry 2? Spreads about the same







Really can get you in trouble if your not careful.


----------



## BradleyW

Which gives best image qualityr FC3? SSAO, HDAO or HBAO?


----------



## th3illusiveman

How does Assassins Creed 3 run on AMD GPUs?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Which gives best image qualityr FC3? SSAO, HDAO or HBAO?


SSAO: lower quality, greater performance
HDAO: higher quality AO for AMD GPUs
HBAO: higher quality AO for Nvidia GPUs

Hxxx will naturally come with a performance hit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> SSAO: lower quality, greater performance
> HDAO: higher quality AO for AMD GPUs
> HBAO: higher quality AO for Nvidia GPUs
> Hxxx will naturally come with a performance hit.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks mate.


No problem.


----------



## TheRadik

*Ys Origin*










































*
CS: GO*

































*PROTOTYPE 2*


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hitman Absolution

























Dishonored



















Call of Duty: Black Ops 2



















Borderlands 2





















]


----------



## TheRadik

The Project Cars is Awesome...

*Farcry 3*


----------



## Toology

Far Cry 3, DX11 maxed


----------



## Toology

Custom XML settings bro







, you can adjust alot of things in this game.


----------



## bronze316

*@TheRadik,*

Those are some great screenshots! I have some of those games on my holiday wish list.







I've also enjoyed the work you did on Next Generation/Hollywood ENB for Skyrim, very inspiring indeed!

Ok, now it's time to upload some screenshots....Here's GTA IV with a slightly tweaked version of schakusastyleENB 2.0 (using effect.txt from EaGLe09x 2.0 ENB) and SweetFX 1.3 (bloom, hdr, vibrance, SMAA, vignette, disabled). Edit: Hdr and Vibrance are enabled in the first 5 screenshots.


----------



## andrews2547

Euro Truck Simulator 2




I think I got a bit carried away with the speed around there.


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone made a good sweetfx profile for farcry 3?


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV or ETS2?


----------



## TheRadik

*Binary Domain*


----------



## HiCZoK

loved this game. need to play it on pc


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone made a good sweetfx profile for farcry 3?


Go http://gsngaming.com/topic/7352-omnis-sweetfx-mods/, I'm using the far cry 3 settings. Tried different ones too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Go http://gsngaming.com/topic/7352-omnis-sweetfx-mods/, I'm using the far cry 3 settings. Tried different ones too.


Thanks I will take a look!
Also, how is binary domain running for you guy's? It seems to stutter really bad for me and my fps drops to the 40's?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks I will take a look!
> Also, how is binary domain running for you guy's? It seems to stutter really bad for me and my fps drops to the 40's?


For me it runs very well. I did disable "smooth frames" in the ini. So don't know if that has anything to do with it. I've also capped the frame rate to 59.


----------



## Cotton

I couldn't get Binary Domain to run in 5760x1080 and not be cropped.


----------



## BradleyW

I might have to give the game another go and check out the .ini file to make improvements.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I might have to give the game another go and check out the .ini file to make improvements.


I believe that there's a bunch of tweaks on the steam forum for the game... but I think the steam forums are gonna get wiped out permanently. So you may have to look elsewhere.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I believe that there's a bunch of tweaks on the steam forum for the game... but I think the steam forums are gonna get wiped out permanently. So you may have to look elsewhere.


Wiped out? Why?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Wiped out? Why?


Don't know... I know they were kinda forcing people into the new forums little by little... so...

Some Dirt Showdown pics I posted in another thread.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Far Cry 3*









My new gun!



Couldn't fix this car


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with ENB


----------



## Derko1

Man! The enb looks so awesome! I'm so sad I couldn't get it working.


----------



## Xinoxide

Just Installed Hitman Absolution.

Here's a couple of shots from the benchmark.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Far Cry 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new gun!
> 
> Couldn't fix this car


AK with ACOG? Nice one!
I booted up the game max out DX11 and it does look great. (Also using SweetFX)


----------



## routek

Project CARS

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8258317743_0e1b50d398_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8259385702_9fbbd9ed8c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8481/8259387382_b4a0f018f4_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8082/8258316255_34f1cf4709_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8361/8259384318_241c0ee826_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8258314905_2237dd9df1_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8258319195_42b49429b6_h.jpg


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> AK with ACOG? Nice one!
> I booted up the game max out DX11 and it does look great. (Also using SweetFX)


Here's a better look








Far Cry 3


Unlock them radio towers


----------



## Xealot

*Spec Ops: The Line*




























*XCOM: Enemy Unknown:*


----------



## Toology

Far Cry 3, this is my GOTY along with Dark Souls pc with DSfix and mousefix


----------



## Derko1

Some Far Cry 2... since I don't have 3...


----------



## Marin

I'm sorry to see you torturing yourself.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I'm sorry to see you torturing yourself.


It's not that bad... it just doesn't look as good... or is as fun as the 3rd one.









FC2


----------



## Marin

It gets bad.







I think it's once Malaria kicks in for the billionth time, you get gunned down by the re-spawning terminator Africans and you notice you've been doing the same missions over and over and over and over...

But that's my experience.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> It gets bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's once Malaria kicks in for the billionth time, you get gunned down by the re-spawning terminator Africans and you notice you've been doing the same missions over and over and over and over...
> But that's my experience.


Fixed it all with Dylan's realism mod. I have like 6 hours of game time and have only gotten malaria 3 times... the one scripted and then 2 other random ones. It also tweaks behavior of the re spawning and weapon damage. It's actually pretty fun. I don't mind the traveling... but I do see it getting a bit tedious over time. I've done like 4-5 missions and each time I had to go to the extreme end of the map. Which meant 10-20 minutes of traveling to get there.

Overall I'm enjoying it more than when I had it on the 360.


----------



## Toology

A few more FC3


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I'm sorry to see you torturing yourself.


I have the 3rd but I'm still playing the 2nd Far Cry for the 2nd time. I'm on 73% & its still fun.

F.E.A.R


----------



## OverClocker55

MW3


----------



## rdr09

Red Faction. One is with AMD, the other Intel.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Red Faction. One is with AMD, the other Intel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's hardcore bro, taking the same picture on different PCs


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That's hardcore bro, taking the same picture on different PCs


that's why i like steam, origin, or gamefly. you play your games in any pc in the house. without fraps, can't tell the difference sometimes except for games like metro.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Es: Human Revolution*

































































*Assassins Creed 3*

















































*Farcry 3*


----------



## OverClocker55

I think I'll be getting Far Cry 3 xD


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that's why i like steam, origin, or gamefly. you play your games in any pc in the house. without fraps, can't tell the difference sometimes except for games like metro.


Well, most modern games are GPU-driven, so the CPU shouldn't make a huge distinction in performance. I doubt an HD 6870 is capable of running any game as well as an HD 7950 though lol


----------



## Derko1

Previous page made me put an hour into it... it's pretty awesome after the first hour... wow! First game to be the hugest let down for the first hour and then make a 180 after the starting area. Very cool game.









Binary Domain


----------



## Xinoxide

Sorry I cant get any shots of Far Cry 3 at 3360x2100. The game just crashed every time I try.

So I have some at 2340x1462 until I can get 3200x2000 going.







I managed to get a few in 3200x2000

I guess I just don't have the VRAM for it.


----------



## Section-9

STALKER SOUP


----------



## Xinoxide

Managed to Squeeze out a couple FC3 shots at 3360x2100


----------



## sterik01

far cry 3


----------



## Marin

That's a ton of contrast.


----------



## AbdullahG

Metro 2033


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 3*


















































*Farcry 3*


















































*Deus Ex Human Revolution*


----------



## Section-9

STALKER SOUP


----------



## andrews2547

Metro 2033







Even on medium in DX9 mode it looks really good.


----------



## BradleyW

Stalker and Metro is awesome!


----------



## HiCZoK

Metro 2033 is like xlabs part of Stalker games. both are fantastic as far as atmosphere goes.
I also really like shooting in metro.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Metro 2033 is like xlabs part of Stalker games. both are fantastic as far as atmosphere goes.
> I also really like shooting in metro.


I'm thinking of buying either Metro 2033 or Stalker - Call of Pripyat sometime soon.
I didn't really love the first Stalker, But I can give this one a try. Do I need to play the 2nd before playing the 3rd one ?. If I buy Call of Pripyat, I get Hearts of Iron III for free. You guys heard of this game before ?


----------



## HiCZoK

No You don't need to play 2nd in order to enjoy 3rd Stalker game.

but i am not sure if You will like those if You didn't liked first Stalker anyway









Try Metro 2033 maybe


----------



## Toology

Theres a post here on OCN on how to get metro for free









Edit http://www.overclock.net/t/1336962/eg-thq-gives-away-metro-2033-on-pc-for-free/10#post_18800946


----------



## _Nikhil

Thanks to HiCZoK & Toology for the link but I can't really download it, I'll have to buy it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> No You don't need to play 2nd in order to enjoy 3rd Stalker game.
> but i am not sure if You will like those if You didn't liked first Stalker anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Metro 2033 maybe


If you have facebook account, go on this:

freemetrogame.com

when you get redirected, like it and you will get a link to download the installer and you will get a key for it as well. That's how I got Metro 2033


----------



## TheRadik

*Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition*


----------



## Xinoxide

some more FC3 at crazy resolution.


----------



## routek

Project Cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8267941531_c2548d0b10_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8211/8267942011_a73f66207c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8269013190_b883223301_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8477/8269012808_fcd05e8446_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8353/8267942441_d34658f633_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8362/8267942857_759c3b9d9f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8216/8269012128_a44b8c54bf_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8267943729_01ad421d84_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8267945217_83b91863e5_h.jpg


----------



## Newbie2009

Any idea when they are going to actually release project cars? Seems like they have been working on it forever


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Any idea when they are going to actually release project cars? Seems like they have been working on it forever


Last time I looked the release date was March 2013.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Any idea when they are going to actually release project cars? Seems like they have been working on it forever


Not March anymore, more likely around q3/q4 of 2013.


----------



## Reloaded83

I'm very sad that I didn't decide to get in on the early builds. Now that I have my wheel all set up, Project Cars looks like exactly what kind of game I'm looking for.

Oh well... Just have to wait.


----------



## sterik01

Does PCars have tire wear?


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Hitman: Absolution*




Hope that dance was worth it.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Does PCars have tire wear?


The final game will do along side tyre temp.

SMS might be opening up to new members for a limited time soon. So if you're really keen then keep a look out but it also may not happen.


----------



## phre0n

*Off-road Drive-*




*Euro Truck Simulator 2-*


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> The final game will do along side tyre temp.
> SMS might be opening up to new members for a limited time soon. So if you're really keen then keep a look out but it also may not happen.


I sure hope it does. I check their site every week or so and try to sign up. No luck yet.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 3*


----------



## BradleyW

AC III is exactly what the AC series needed. Best AC every made by far!


----------



## rogueblade

I'm sorry but are those 'modern scenes' in the ACIII screen shots?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> I'm sorry but are those 'modern scenes' in the ACIII screen shots?


Yes. Every AC has had modern bits. More as the series progressed.


----------



## KyleN

Metro!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> I'm sorry but are those 'modern scenes' in the ACIII screen shots?


They sure are. You can back out of the simulation at any time and play in 2012. Some parts of the game force you out of the simulation and you have to do a level in modern day. There are several missions in modern day as you hunt down power sources in different parts of the world to power the simulator.


----------



## HiCZoK

Some Sleepy Dogs and Metro

all maxed settings except super sample aa in sleepy dogs and dof in metro offcourse


----------



## Marin

Gah, Kalameet is just as frustrating as Pikachu and Snorlax. Has to be the hardest dragon to cut the tail off of. All I want is that Obsidian Greatsword...









Dark Souls


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> You won't regret it. I'm on my second playthrough.


I would buy skyrim, if it was in the STEAM STORE in my country. Europeans are getting ripped off from good games.









Will post some batman AC later on today.


----------



## andrews2547

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City



http://imgur.com/5WFoo




http://imgur.com/AtHEq




http://imgur.com/574za




http://imgur.com/wwBHc


----------



## philhalo66

Metro 2033


----------



## Marin

Wooooot, switched to my Tank setup which I haven't tried yet and got Kalameets tail first go. After that it was super easy. Just chugged estus whenever his dark magic fire breath stuff got through my shield.

Dark Souls


----------



## TheRadik

*Episodes From Liberty City: The ballad of gay tony*


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls

Hacking. Just to juxtapose, my character who's at SL117 (which is pretty high and basically three levels off from where people stop for PvP combat) has around 1300hp. Guy sucked though so whatever.


----------



## Lhotse

Fallout 3

My new interest in boobytraps..it's not that i _want_ to do it to them but more that i feel as if i _owe_ it to them for their own good.











Check out the mini-nuke in mid flight.











Batter up ? Maybe not.











Say 'ello to my little friend !


----------



## Die Luftwaffle

Project Cars


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 3*


























































*Farcry 3*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Grand Theft Auto: Vice City


I love GTA - Vice City. Somehow its a problem to get it to run well for me on Windows 7.

Crysis


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I love GTA - Vice City. Somehow its a problem to get it to run well for me on Windows 7.
> Crysis
> *snip*


Right click, go to properties then run it in XP SP3 compatibility and disable visual themes.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Die Luftwaffle*
> 
> Project Cars
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is any way to get some invite from Project cars?


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> is any way to get some invite from Project cars?


Not anymore. Ever since they reached their goal of something like $4,000,000 or whatever it was they stopped anymore from registering in taking part. I'm a junior member and personally believe you shouldn't have to pay more to get more Cars and Tracks, as, in my opinion, slows down development and feedback process, but that's just me being bitter over the fact junior members get the crap end of the stick regarding updates and content.

TL;DR: no.


----------



## andrews2547

That doesn't make any sense. They are basically saying "You can't have the game until it's released because we have enough money now."

They might as well just let people buy the game to get access to the beta, overall I think they will end up getting a lot more sales.


----------



## crazyg0od33

if I could give you my key i would...I got it for $10 very early on because it looked awesome, but I got bored like 15 minutes in...


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I love GTA - Vice City. Somehow its a problem to get it to run well for me on Windows 7.
> Crysis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your screenshots since you don't have the saturation, contrast and every other possible thing cranked up like all the other screenshots I see in this thread.


----------



## crazyg0od33

those pics make me want to reinstall the original crysis and see how my PC holds up nowadays compared to my old rig haha


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I like your screenshots since you don't have the saturation, contrast and every other possible thing cranked up like all the other screenshots I see in this thread.


Marin knows what's up.









The only games where I mess with the color aka remove the piss filter are Fallout 3, Fallout NV, Dirt 2, and Dirt 3.


----------



## Marin

Dark Souls


----------



## Derko1

*Assassins Creed Brotherhood*


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 3*


----------



## Ellis

Batman: Arkham City:


----------



## Xinoxide

Far Cry 3: Floating mountains?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Assassins Creed 3*


With the amount of money you have there would probably make you the richest person on the planet


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> With the amount of money you have there would probably make you the richest person on the planet


You got me interested, so I used this and it said that goods and services worth £14,000 in 1750 would be worth around £2.5m now. Not as much as I'd thought


----------



## Lifeshield

*Aliens vs Predator*


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Aliens vs Predator*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks SWEET, how is it?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> This looks SWEET, how is it?


Personally I think it's a pretty fun game. Multiplayer was a bit hit and miss though.


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Secret World*

**



**

**

**

**


----------



## andrews2547

Grand Theft Auto V




Then it crashed.


----------



## Xinoxide

As per usual. More FC3.

Think I am done tweaking it now.


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3*


----------



## philhalo66

Dead space


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro


----------



## Xinoxide

MOAR FC3..

I am liking this game SO MUCH.


----------



## Sgtbash

Vaas is the best bad guy ever in a game.


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with custom ENB (postprocess 2) and SweetFX

















*NEW* ENB and Injector Settings v1.4 (Updated again!): http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## TheRadik

bronze316 thanks, I'll try it now









*HL2 Cinematic MOD V12.21 FUL*L & CustoM settings SweetFX


----------



## philhalo66

ugh that alyx is quit possible the most hideous thing i ever seen in my life.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> ugh that alyx is quit possible the most hideous thing i ever seen in my life.


She's based off of Adriana Lima.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ugh the murderous clown alyx is back. And someone completely screwed up if shes ACTUALLY based off of adriana lima


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Ugh the murderous clown alyx is back. And someone completely screwed up if shes ACTUALLY based off of adriana lima


Lol, I'm serious. She actually based off her.

From the Mod notes:

*- Enhanced Alyx HD-model (Adriana Lima face)*

http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/FakeFactory_Cinematic_Mod_8_Part_5_5_Final;91996


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh good lord...


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> She's based off of Adriana Lima.


well the modder did a very poor job but IMO neither is very attractive


----------



## crazyg0od33

still not attractive? (sorry i had to...)


----------



## Derko1

Sorry to get back on topic...








*FarCry 3*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> still not attractive? (sorry i had to...)


nope

Anyway back on topic here is some dead space *SPOILERS!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

is that far cry 3's natural look or are you guys tweaking settings? I can;t wait to get home tomorrow and boot this game up for the first time and see it's glory in person!!!


----------



## bronze316

*@TheRadik,*

Cool!








Damn, that HL2 looks very realistic!









*@crazyg0od33,*

I could care less for the video game version, but I'll testify that Adriana Lima is extremely gorgeous. That's not my opinion, it's the truth, plain and simple.









*@philhalo66,*

There at least a billion people out there that would disagree with you, but we're each entitled to our own opinion and that makes the world more interesting. May I ask, out of curiosity, who you think is more attractive?


----------



## ProfeZZor X

I can already see that I'll end up buying some games just by browsing through these 380 pages.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> *@TheRadik,*
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that HL2 looks very realistic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@crazyg0od33,*
> I could care less for the video game version, but I'll testify that Adriana Lima is extremely gorgeous. That's not my opinion, it's the truth, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@philhalo66,*
> There at least a billion people out there that would disagree with you, but we're each entitled to our own opinion and that makes the world more interesting. May I ask, out of curiosity, who you think is more attractive?


At this point in time im going to say Yumi Sugimoto


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is that far cry 3's natural look or are you guys tweaking settings? I can;t wait to get home tomorrow and boot this game up for the first time and see it's glory in person!!!


I'm only talking for my self obviously... I am not using anything. Just in game settings.

Once again...
*FarCry 3*


----------



## crazyg0od33

damn thats nice!

I cant wait to put up my own pictures.
Also, more chivalry will be incoming. I AM OBSESSED WITH THAT GAME!!!


----------



## bronze316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I can already see that I'll end up buying some games just by browsing through these 380 pages.


You're not the only one. I usually wait for the prices to drop and when that time comes I'll probably have a newer video card if I'm lucky.

*@philhalo66,*

I had a feeling you were into Asian women, the profile pic was an indicator.







Yes, she is very attractive.

*@Derko1,*

Looks great with vanilla settings. That's a very good thing, one less game that I'll have to tweak!

*@Far Cry 3 Owners,*

Seeing all of these Far Cry 3 pics is driving me crazy! How are the framerates?? I know my video card will choke, so I'll just wait until next year.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I'm using FC3 as an indicator for Crysis 3...
I'm excited to see my fps to see if my 2x 580 classys can handle it...first REAL test they'll have so far, aside from BF3..


----------



## bronze316

*Unreal Tournament '99* with my custom map "CTF-Terraniux" (released in 2001) and 3dfx Glide API

The screenshots look darker than it really is for some reason.











CTF-DM-Terraniux for UT'99: http://www.mediafire.com/?273la6dxhde649p


----------



## sterik01

Mass Effect 3

Modding as much as possible before actually playing the campaign. I cannot believe how HORRIBLE the textures in the game are.... its a freaking abomination.
Getting as many hd armor and uniform textures, and as many location HD textures as well. Also running cinematic mod.








argh!!! horrible !!! dang consoles.


----------



## Saq

Of orcs and men anti aliasing test: (Gigabyte Radeon HD 6850 OC)


----------



## BradleyW

Hey the graphics look reallt good on that game. Is it online only?


----------



## TheRadik

More *HL2 Cinematic Mod V12.21 Full*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey the graphics look reallt good on that game. Is it online only?


Nope, single player, you don't have to login like Diablo 3 or Miner Wars 2081.


----------



## BradleyW

Cool!


----------



## OverClocker55

Saints Row The Third


----------



## routek

Project Cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8285560053_f4b6dae508_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562835_243cad96e6_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8286619804_9dc3a1a0ac_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8285563941_25c9b40f6e_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562103_ad07decfb8_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8285562541_bdbffa8e07_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8286621458_e48fed2c93_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8285565233_f32a703985_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285560723_96b0b53b28_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285564383_72e2e9707e_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8286617618_68bf88808f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8286618124_96d2e90f67_h.jpg


----------



## darkphantom

^WHOA?? Is that what project cars really looks like?? Are those in game shots??


----------



## sterik01

Mass Effect 3
Cinematic mod w/out bloom or filmgrain

crap load of armor, uniform, and structure HD Textures
About 60 hd texture files using texmod
Load time when opening the game is 8min 30sec approx. =[
but VERY worth it









So far I'm loving ME3. I remember playing ME2 and couldn't wait for this to come out. Glad I waited this long to give it a run because of all the mods that are out now.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Project Cars
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8285560053_f4b6dae508_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562835_243cad96e6_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8286619804_9dc3a1a0ac_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8285563941_25c9b40f6e_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562103_ad07decfb8_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8285562541_bdbffa8e07_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8286621458_e48fed2c93_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8285565233_f32a703985_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285560723_96b0b53b28_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285564383_72e2e9707e_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8286617618_68bf88808f_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8286618124_96d2e90f67_h.jpg










good lord, those cars are the closest thing I've seen to photo-realism in a game.


----------



## jellis142

All of the Project CARS shots you see here are IN-GAME using their own snapshot system. It really does look that good







And, it *sounds* amazing too.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I was never able to get my pCars copy NEARLY that good. Just looked like a driving game to me. I must've used the wrong settings or something...


----------



## jellis142

At least that's what I've heard, no idea how you could add drops of water after the pic was taken...


----------



## Derko1

*Risen 2 Dark Waters*


----------



## EdenSB

Made me laugh when I saw it.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Project Cars
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8285560053_f4b6dae508_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562835_243cad96e6_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8286619804_9dc3a1a0ac_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8285563941_25c9b40f6e_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8285562103_ad07decfb8_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8285562541_bdbffa8e07_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8286621458_e48fed2c93_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8285565233_f32a703985_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285560723_96b0b53b28_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8285564383_72e2e9707e_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8286617618_68bf88808f_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8286618124_96d2e90f67_h.jpg





http://imgur.com/utG1k


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> All of the Project CARS shots you see here are IN-GAME using their own snapshot system. It really does look that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, it *sounds* amazing too.


Is the gameplay good though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Risen 2 Dark Waters*


Always thought that game looked good from screenshots, how's the gameplay?


----------



## mxthunder

And how much does the game cost and where can I get my copy. Seen some very impressive shots of that game in this thread and I think its time I find out more.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Far Cry 3

Really killed my system with MSAA on and HDAO - dropped under 20 fps in shootouts
Works great with just SSAO though...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Far Cry 3
> Really killed my system with MSAA on and HDAO - dropped under 20 fps in shootouts
> Works great with just SSAO though...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pics!!


Disable postFX and you'll double your FPS... if not more!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Always thought that game looked good from screenshots, how's the gameplay?


Have you ever played the original? It has it's quirks, combat takes some getting used to, but it's not very deep. Story wise is not really great either. I love the gameplay though. It's just like the Gothic series games, there's a lot of stuff to do. You don't level up skills through simply experience, but you have to be trained to learn things. You find all types of trainers scattered around. I would suggest it, but as I said, I'm a fan of the series to begin with. So my opinion might be a bit biased.

I bought the game for $5 bucks and it's totally worth it. At full price... it was not.

Read this review to get some insight into it: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/05/11/risen-2-review/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> And how much does the game cost and where can I get my copy. Seen some very impressive shots of that game in this thread and I think its time I find out more.


If you're talking about Project CARS, you can't get it any more. Since they reached the target amount of money they closed off the game to everyone who hasn't bought it. You can still get it though once they release it. The release date that I can remember is March 2013, but someone said they delayed it but I can't remember to what date they said


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Disable postFX and you'll double your FPS... if not more!
> /


Wow! that jumped me up over 100fps... thanks +REP question though...can I DISABLE it? i could only put it on low..
Still drop to about 30 in larger firefights (the fight on the Medusa ship)
but I'll keep playing around. Also, I LOVE THE BOW!!!!
LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Wow! that jumped me up over 100fps... thanks +REP question though...can I DISABLE it? i could only put it on low..
> Still drop to about 30 in larger firefights (the fight on the Medusa ship)
> but I'll keep playing around. Also, I LOVE THE BOW!!!!
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you can turn it off completely!









Also make sure you're using H*B*AO and not SSAO or HDAO. HBAO is made for nvidia and is more optimized for it.

Have a look at my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1329630/official-far-cry-3-performance-thread-3rd-patch-out-no-real-improv/1230#post_18851099


----------



## andrews2547

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas





I love this cutscene


----------



## OverClocker55

What's the best program to take screen shots on steam games. MSI Afterburner,EVGA X,Fraps or the screenshot thing built in?


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Derko how do you remove the entire HUD for screenshots?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Derko how do you remove the entire HUD for screenshots?


Hit printscreen and the shot will be saved to the my documents>my games>Far Cry 3>screenshots folder.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Derko, you sir are awesome!!

More FC3 (this is like the new skyrim haha)
I ran into like 7 komodo dragons at once. pain in the butt...


----------



## Derko1

Thanks!


----------



## djriful

Farcry 3 game engine is really well made. I am not sure if this is on par with Crytek but I prefer Farcry 3 engine. Everything looks rich and lively.


----------



## TheRadik

*Cinematic Mod V12.21 Full Ep.1*


----------



## crazyg0od33

they just need to give alyx a smaller mouth. but the game itself looks great!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Cinematic Mod V12.21 Full Ep.1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Triangle Ass.


Once again alyx is made of triangles.

It looks like some good progress has been made.

After This playthrough of FAR CRY 3. Ill have to swing another run through of fakefactory with the new one.

*Far Cry 3:*


----------



## snoball

Do you guys ever find that a game looks amazing on your monitor but awful in screenshot?


----------



## AbdullahG

It's the other way around for me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha any vita game. For some reason the screenshots from the vita are beyond comprehensible they're so compressed. In a computer game, normally looks good in screens, worse on the monitor for me


----------



## SwitchFX

It looks great in game, but looks horrible as a plain screenshot. Anytime I put a screenshot online I usually put it through some processing in Photoshop to make it look special.


----------



## bronze316

So far it looks like Far Cry 3 and HL2 with the Cinematic Mod are two of the best looking games to date!!

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*











*ENB and Injector Settings v1.4 (Updated again):* http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## Saq

Crysis 2 Anti aliasing testing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Spoiler: Warning:A CRAP TON of FC3 images!


----------



## OverClocker55

Bf3 xD


----------



## sterik01

More Mass Effect 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Killing Floor*








































--
*Cinematic Mod V12.21 Full Ep.1*


----------



## Saq

Dungeon Siege 3


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## TheRadik

*Street Fighter IV AE*


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro


----------



## Saq

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat


----------



## 2Busy2Check

*Grand Theft Auto*
http://www.imagebam.com/image/a376a0226981771 http://www.imagebam.com/image/42282a226981688
http://www.imagebam.com/image/9fa050226981492 http://www.imagebam.com/image/aa594a226982458
http://www.imagebam.com/image/60d044227068232 http://www.imagebam.com/image/6b9656227068226
http://www.imagebam.com/image/000087227068208 http://www.imagebam.com/image/98c881227068214
http://www.imagebam.com/image/8d980b227068176 http://www.imagebam.com/image/abe673227068185
http://www.imagebam.com/image/bb3193227068100 http://www.imagebam.com/image/765d8d227068102
http://www.imagebam.com/image/61f8de227068203 http://www.imagebam.com/image/34fc87227068131

Plus iCEnHancer 2.0, 2.0Beta, Custom Package and many, many mods.


----------



## andrews2547

Cars are too shiny IMO


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## bronze316

*@TheRadik,*

Those are some great shots of a great game! Gotta keep the Deus Ex momentum going.









I wish I could remove the HUD. The patch didn't work for me....

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*









*ENB and Injector Settings v1.4 (Updated again):* http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## Nightshift

2012-12-18_00002.jpg 1266k .jpg file


Dear Esther Chapter 1


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Busy2Check*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto*
> Plus iCEnHancer 2.0, 2.0Beta, Custom Package and many, many mods.


That's what gta 10 will look like







.


----------



## Saq

Yeah, but by that time, Grand Turismo would look better than real life. Or maybe we'll even be able to sit inside the car and not have rl surroundings while we play the game!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Busy2Check*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto*
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/a376a0226981771 http://www.imagebam.com/image/42282a226981688
> Plus iCEnHancer 2.0, 2.0Beta, Custom Package and many, many mods.


Mine sharing?







:thumb:


----------



## Lifeshield

*Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## 2Busy2Check

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> That's what gta 10 will look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Thanks! This package is a labor of love. Customized from the hard work of Hayssam Keilany (iCEnHancer creator). This title just needs a better camera, that simulates better a cinema camera.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Mine sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Very soon. Might be a properly formed package just before Christmas. This is the set that is used (and is going to be used) to complete the GTA4 The Movie Series


----------



## Descadent

My friend got me Dishonored off steam sale for Christmas. He works for Bethesda (technically Zenimax Online Studios, he is working on Elder Scrolls Online) too, but even steam deal was better than his employee discount lol.

all at 7680x1440


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Busy2Check*
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/000087227068208 http://www.imagebam.com/image/98c881227068214
> Plus iCEnHancer 2.0, 2.0Beta, Custom Package and many, many mods.


All those screenshots are looking great.

Some from the original Far Cry


----------



## TrueForm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> My friend got me Dishonored off steam sale for Christmas. He works for Bethesda (technically Zenimax Online Studios, he is working on Elder Scrolls Online) too, but even steam deal was better than his employee discount lol.
> all at 7680x1440


Dishonored is a great game... (How to fix this?)









http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=j2nfdkky.gbi.jpg


----------



## Lhotse

World of Tanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

Arkham City GOTY off steam sale


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I think I'll be getting Far Cry 3 xD


From now on, everytime people mention Far Cry 3 having good graphics, I'm going to post this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Cinematic Mod V12.21 Full Ep.1*


You know you're on a computer site when ...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Double post


----------



## Saq

Chivalry Medieval Warfare



Skyrim


----------



## jellis142

Some Crysis 2. Loaded in, and saw this. Apparently, the final hours of 12/21/12 were disastrous for Alcatraz. Also very nicely shows the "underground ocean" that tanked framerates in DX11.




Also have a video showcasing the strangeness. Damn Crytek, that's a lot of unnecessary processing for something nobody sees... except me.


----------



## Saq

And the game runs smooth as butter like it isn't even affected like by it, DAT OPTIMIZATION.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> All those screenshots are looking great.
> Some from the original Far Cry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that Far Cry 1 modded? That still looks awesome!


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3*

































*Deus Es: Human Revolution*


----------



## Derko1

*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is that Far Cry 1 modded? That still looks awesome!


Yeah, Far Cry 1 with The Delta Sector mod.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Yeah, Far Cry 1 with The Delta Sector mod.


I might have to pick it up. I loved the first FC and never really got around finishing it.

Man! DMC4 has aged so well! It still looks awesome and plays great. I had forgotten how much I loved the over the top cinematic's of it.
*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## Saq

Three more of skyrim before I go off to bed:


----------



## Derko1

*Dark Siders*
*SweetFX: Luma Sharpening, SMAA, Bloom, Tone Mapping, Curves, Dither... the shots are with 8xSSAA.*





Darksiders.zip 238k .zip file


----------



## TheRadik

Nice Shots @ll
-
*Assassins Creed 1*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Dark Siders*
> *SweetFX: Luma Sharpening, SMAA, Bloom, Tone Mapping, Curves, Dither... the shots are with 8xSSAA.*
> 
> Darksiders.zip 238k .zip file


Oomph I just got the darksiders franchise off steam for 13 bucks or something. I'm excited to try these settings!!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Oomph I just got the darksiders franchise off steam for 13 bucks or something. I'm excited to try these settings!!!


Good timing! Make sure to try to use SSAA to get rid of jaggies, since I pumped the sharpness up to get some detail out of the textures. Should work for both games btw.


----------



## KaRLiToS

(*with MaLDoHD v4 mod*)

8044x1440 - Extreme settings - (1240Mhz Core/1575Mhz Memory)


----------



## AbdullahG

My God...


----------



## Brainsick

@Derko1: Thanks for your settings man, I got the game last night too and I can't wait to try it, have some rep+.

-edit- You wouldn't have a custom config for Dead Space 2 by any chance would you?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> @Derko1: Thanks for your settings man, I got the game last night too and I can't wait to try it, have some rep+.
> -edit- You wouldn't have a custom config for Dead Space 2 by any chance would you?


Sorry, I don't like the Dead Space games. Too over the top violent for me.

Hopefully you like the config for DS. Remember to turn on SSAA or other form of AA outside the game. I set SMAA to extreme also within the set up. So you should see minimal jaggies.


----------



## Brainsick

Will do man, thanks!


----------



## crazyg0od33

do i just move those settings to the root folder of DS and then turn on SMAA in like nvidia control or something like that?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> do i just move those settings to the root folder of DS and then turn on SMAA in like nvidia control or something like that?


Yea put them in the main folder. Then SMAA is already active within SweetFX. What you should enable is whatever Supersampling is called for you. I forget... SSGSA or something like that?


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

I think you all might enjoy this one. Caught this guy with stealth mode on the crapper and nailed him XD

Want to note its a small looking screen because for some reason when I attempt to screen while in game it only captures black and nothing else. working on that.

EDIT
since I kiled everyone in the area decided to mess around and get the full screen working.


game is running at 1920x1080 on high settings XD


----------



## Deepsouth1987

*Alice: Madness Returns*





Gameplay >>> watch in 1080p


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3
*
Fatality

























































*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## OverClocker55

My Saints Row Chick xD
What is the best program to take screenshots?


----------



## Descadent

fraps or evga precision or afterburner and steam does it too I guess but not as "good" as other formats other programs use.


----------



## TheRadik

*LEGO LOTR*










































*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## sterik01

ME3. Loving the game so far.





rofl




this one is funny looking too. lmao


----------



## Descadent

anyone know why when taking screenshots with Sleeping Dogs. the screenshots are all black.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone know why when taking screenshots with Sleeping Dogs. the screenshots are all black.


You must have something else bound to the same key. Where two programs are trying to take shots at the same time. What are you using to take the shots?


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone know why when taking screenshots with Sleeping Dogs. the screenshots are all black.


This is happening to me with Crysis set to full screen in settings. I got around this by changing it from full screen and setting to max res to take up entire screen anyway/
(This was happening while using the print screen button for me)


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You must have something else bound to the same key. Where two programs are trying to take shots at the same time. What are you using to take the shots?


using steam, precision x, and fraps. all black screenshots. not using them all at same time of course, and nothing is bound to the same key.

it is just sleeping dogs too, all other games are fine.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Derko, +REP on those settings man, thats one for the smoothest games I've played...plus it runs at 150+ fps haha

Darksiders


----------



## dmanstasiu

Mirror's Edge love

Such a shame the pictures don't do it justice. Also, the fps reads 4 but it's a solid 60 in-game


----------



## judi924

Hmm just found this thread. Here are some more Far Cry 3 Screens w/some mods that get rid of the mini-map, crouching icon, tagging icons, & waypoint icon.There are some mods that get rid of the entire HUD but I like being able to see my health bar & screen prompts for the melee cut scenes. @1440p,


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait, really? the ORIGINAL modern warfare had the BEST multiplayer...
but to each their own i guess


----------



## sterik01

I agree with it having a great SP Campaign.... but Mp? uh... nah.


----------



## crazyg0od33

really? wow, this is new to me...never met anyone who didnt like the original's MP


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Original Modern Warfare IMO is the last good MP for COD.

Now I want to play it!


----------



## OverClocker55

I have decided to get Far Cry 3


----------



## ACHILEE5

Just got *Doom 3* working on three screens (thanks to paradigm shifter)








It's three times as scary


----------



## TheRadik

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Descadent

I haven't gotten Chivalry: Medieval Warfare to support triple screen but here it is at 2560x1440.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

*Alice: Madness Returns*


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry (2004)


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## Xealot

*Saints Row: The Third:*







*Sniper Elite V2:*


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*:


----------



## AbdullahG

Portal (finished it in 109 minutes):


----------



## andrews2547

Saints Row: The Third


















Red Faction 1













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Portal (finished it in 109 minutes):


My record is 43 minutes


----------



## sterik01

Can you spoiler that or somehow cut it. geezus


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Can you spoiler that or somehow cut it. geezus


Why?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Assassin's Creed action shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezio's a ponce, and combat feels dumbed down in AC2. Altaïr is the real deal. I just wish I could get rid of all the animus BS and consolization; Glowing opponents, floating pointers, barcodes and 'glitches' everywhere - way to kill immersion...


I just bought the whole series ($22 bucks), minus the 3rd one, and can't wait to get into it. I'm surprised at how good the game still looks. Are you using any type of mods with it?


----------



## JustDropDeadFoo

Minecraft. Beta 1.8.1 WOAH Long time ago!


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*
_Free Camera Mod + Textures_+SweetFX


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Original Modern Warfare IMO is the last good MP for COD.
> Now I want to play it!


That is the truth. COD series sucks...


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Derko1

I'm going to see if I can fix that with SweetFX. I already tried taking that filter off and it seems like it's working. I'll post some shots once I'm happy with the settings.









For some reason my Xbox 360 controller triggers don't work. You know why?


----------



## icanhasburgers

Dead Space with SweetFX and Nvidia Inspector tweaks to give maximum quality (i think i've got FXAA + SMAA + Sharpening, as well as i few Luna, Brightness and Colour tweaks)!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> No, but as I said, it plays 1000x better with M&K. I played the whole of AC2 on the 360 and it was a joke.


Did you use the standard default keys? I didn't try M&K yet.


----------



## Derko1

So here's my first attempt. What do you think? I might tone down the saturation a tad... but I think I like the lighting. Plus it gets rid of that hazy filter that it has towards the back end. Might brighten up the highlights a bit too... opinions?
*Assassins Creed*
*SMAA, LumaSharpening, Bloom, DPX, ToneMapping, Curves, and Dither with 4xSSAA on.*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Derko1

How long will it take me to get to Jerusalem? I don't understand your question about Damascus... is that where I am in the last pic?


----------



## AbdullahG

It shouldn't take too long. The tomb you were in at the beginning of the game is in Jerusalem. The other place with the Assassin's HQ is in some other city.


----------



## Derko1

Here's a few more of what I just played. I've attached the files to the bottom also... if you want to try them your self. Just make sure to post some comparison shots!









Extract to the main executable folder. You can toggle the effect in game, by pressing the scroll lock key. Then if you want to take screen shots, just press the print screen key. The shots will be in the main game folder.

*Assassins Creed*
*SMAA, LumaSharpening, Bloom, DPX, ToneMapping, Curves, and Dither with 4xSSAA on.*






Assassin's Creed.zip 235k .zip file


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Derko1

Yes! It should do that... but that's only because I am using 4x SuperSampling AA with it. Plus I am also downsampling it from 2560x1440 to 1920x1080.

Since I am able to run with such high AA on my set up, I always typically go with a little over the top sharpening.

If you wish to try different amounts of sharpening, try opening up the sweetfxsettings.txt file and change the sharp_strength value from 1.3 to something like 1.0 or 0.75 and see if you like that better. I've attached a new one on this post with 1.0 as the setting.

Assassin's Creed.zip 235k .zip file


----------



## ivr56

Finnaly got around to playing Dishonored

1440x900 @High


I do love the art style and the vertically of all the levels.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*










































*Farcry 3*


----------



## sterik01

What can be causing the burned image effect in some of these screenshots?









GTA IV


----------



## philhalo66

Call of Duty 4



Lost planet colonies


----------



## wanako

Borderlands 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




One of the funniest things I've seen in a video game:












Mass Effect 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Mass Effect 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





and for teh lulz:



and gotta have sum Skyrim:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Dirt 3 Passive-aggressive driving


----------



## crazyg0od33

Everyone's gotta love a dook hut


----------



## TheRadik

*PES 2013*









































































*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## pwnzilla61

FAR CRY 3 FC3



















ultra with 2x aa. Screens are what i play with.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What kind of fps do you get? Also, where'd you get the gun in the first shot? Is that an M1? Or M14 or whatever the modern M1 is? It's awesome


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What kind of fps do you get? Also, where'd you get the gun in the first shot? Is that an M1? Or M14 or whatever the modern M1 is? It's awesome


with my lightning mostly 50-60 an vsync enabled. In some missions with a lot of fire and a.i.'s i have seen it drop to 45 but avg is probably around 55. I just saved money and bought it in the first town shop.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hmmm ok. I'd think I would be able to get similar performance but I drop to under 30 consistently just when I'm skinning animals...


----------



## ivr56

Some Mechwarrior Online Today:

*Night Time Brawl*

*Once Upon a River City*

*No Hands no Problem*

*Into the Storm*

*Final Blow*


What to dive into next
The super photogenic DiRT 3

*The Beautiful Audi Quattro of Group B*


or some gorgeous BRINK

*Tower of Progress*


----------



## jellis142

Probably one of THE closest games I've played to date. Bad Company 2 still has a strong user-base, despite rumors BF3 would leave their servers collecting dust











PSX2. Sky Odyssey at 3x. Nothing more to say, I still think it's one of the most memorable PS2 games ever made.



And last, but no least, Borderlands 2. Gearbox really stepped it up; some scenes make me want to put my gun down and just sit there while Pandora falls apart around me...


----------



## philhalo66

Call of Duty Black ops II


----------



## Methos07

Pummeling someone as a werewolf in Skyrim


----------



## Unstableiser

Return to Castle Lichtenstein


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*


















































*Mass Effect 3*
...
















































...
















....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Can you spoiler that or somehow cut it. geezus


Maybe you shouldn't read this thread if you're going to shout about spoilers!


----------



## wanako

Skyrim


Spoiler: Warning: 56K unwelcome here!






















It's incomprehensible to me how console players, or ANYONE for that matter, can play this game unmodded.


----------



## ivr56

Some beauty shots of BRINK
Still cant get enough of the art direction/style.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't read this thread if you're going to shout about spoilers!


Do you mean to say that we shouldn't read this thread if we don't want to see spoilers? Doesn't seem very fair to me, most screenshots don't have spoilers in so I don't think it's unreasonable for people to spoiler tag those that do.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't read this thread if you're going to shout about spoilers!
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you mean to say that we shouldn't read this thread if we don't want to see spoilers?* Doesn't seem very fair to me, most screenshots don't have spoilers in so I don't think it's unreasonable for people to spoiler tag those that do.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Do you mean to say that we shouldn't read this thread if we don't want to see spoilers? Doesn't seem very fair to me, most screenshots don't have spoilers in so I don't think it's unreasonable for people to spoiler tag those that do.


Think about it, how will I know what part of a game a random person on the internet has seen and doesn't want me to show a picture of. Very unreasonable to think anyone would that do that.


----------



## pwnzilla61

*FAR CRY 3 FC3*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Think about it, how will I know what part of a game a random person on the internet has seen and doesn't want me to show a picture of. Very unreasonable to think anyone would that do that.


Yep, all screenshot are spoilers to some extent








And the only way to not see them is to not visit this thread


----------



## sterik01

I don't mine spoilers at all. What I meant was to hide the screenshots so that his post wasn't a mile deep.


----------



## jim2point0

Hey guys







New here. BTW, I love those Brink shots. Too bad that game tanked... it had a brilliant art style.

I'll start out with some *Hitman Absolution*... as that's what I've been playing lately.

EDIT: I can't figure out how some people get bigger thumbnails. I don't see why I can't just use my own thumbnails like on other forums =\


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I don't mine spoilers at all. What I meant was to hide the screenshots so that his post wasn't a mile deep.


I'd like to see quality over quantity









@ jim2point0
Welcome to OCN dude








In my Sig is a link to "How to put your Rig in your Sig" if you was wanting to know how


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New here. BTW, I love those Brink shots. Too bad that game tanked... it had a brilliant art style.
> I'll start out with some *Hitman Absolution*... as that's what I've been playing lately.
> EDIT: *I can't figure out how some people get bigger thumbnails.* I don't see why I can't just use my own thumbnails like on other forums =\


Very easy.

Choose a picture to upload. Then choose the large size in the options. Link with img tags will be displayed, and you will change the numbers for the dimensions. I normally go with 1920x1080... since it seems like the forum can only fit slightly under that.

Example: _http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1188319/width/*500*/height/*1000*[/ IMG]

Looks like this:


While edited: [IM G ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1188319/width/*1920*/height/*1080*[/IM G]

Looks like this:
_


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Think about it, how will I know what part of a game a random person on the internet has seen and doesn't want me to show a picture of. Very unreasonable to think anyone would that do that.


Well, the key thing would be that I mean plot spoilers. Sure, you could say something's a spoiler if it shows some section of the game that you don't meet in the first 10 minutes, but I mean more like giving away what happens in the story.

If it's so unreasonable to expect people to hide spoilers, why would anyone have thought of creating the spoiler tag?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Very easy.
> Choose a picture to upload. Then choose the large size in the options. Link with img tags will be displayed, and you will change the numbers for the dimensions. I normally go with 1920x1080... since it seems like the forum can only fit slightly under that.


Brilliant. Let's try it. A mix of wide shots and normal shots from *Hitman Absolution*. I'll try with the 1600x900s automatically generated by Flickr, though flickr does add sharpening to its downsized screenshots.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, the key thing would be that I mean plot spoilers. Sure, you could say something's a spoiler if it shows some section of the game that you don't meet in the first 10 minutes, but I mean more like giving away what happens in the story.
> If it's so unreasonable to expect people to hide spoilers, *why would anyone have thought of creating the spoiler tag?*


For:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Written text of course!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> For:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Written text of course!


OK that was a bit of a stupid one, but IMO it still applies for images, and I don't mean to make them take up less space in a thread.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

IMO, spoilers are best used when quoting images that have already been posted. Here, in the 'Screenshot of Your Games' thread, we WANT to see them. If you need to quote them after they've been posted, spoiler them.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> IMO, spoilers are best used when quoting images that have already been posted. Here, in the 'Screenshot of Your Games' thread, we WANT to see them. If you need to quote them after they've been posted, spoiler them.


Since when? I want to see what a game looks like, that doesn't mean I want to find out what happens at the end.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Managed to find this after going through my WoW folder. Silly Blizzard


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Since when? I want to see what a game looks like, that doesn't mean I want to find out what happens at the end.


I doubt you can understand a whole story line based on a single picture ...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Arma II: Combined Operations - DayZ Mod*



*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Brilliant. Let's try it. A mix of wide shots and normal shots from *Hitman Absolution*. I'll try with the 1600x900s automatically generated by Flickr, though flickr does add sharpening to its downsized screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful shots! I'm wondering, but to me it's simpler to just upload onto the forum from freshly taken shots. You could essentially skip the flickr uploading all together. Just a thought. Awesome shots!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I doubt you can understand a whole story line based on a single picture ...


No but if you see a dead guy on the floor you know that character dies, etc.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I agree with you on certain topics. Then again, I really don't care and just want to get back to pictures so why can't we all just drop it. If there's a HUGE plot spoiler, use a spoiler tag, if not, who cares it's not a huge deal


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Beautiful shots! I'm wondering, but to me it's simpler to just upload onto the forum from freshly taken shots. You could essentially skip the flickr uploading all together. Just a thought. Awesome shots!


They're already on my flickr. I'm part of a few groups there and all of my screenshots are organized by game. It's pretty convenient.

Here's a few more *Hitman Absolution* screens. The lighting in this game blows my mind-hole sometimes. Shame its limited to these tight corridor settings.













And while I'm here, I've recently played through a level built by a friend of mine in *Crysis* 2. It's unfinished. I was mostly benchmarking it. But it has some of the best visuals I've ever seen. When the lightning strikes... it just looks amazing.











Sorry if I'm posting too many at once...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I agree with you on certain topics. Then again, I really don't care and just want to get back to pictures so why can't we all just drop it. If there's a HUGE plot spoiler, use a spoiler tag, if not, who cares it's not a huge deal


Alright.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> They're already on my flickr. I'm part of a few groups there and all of my screenshots are organized by game. It's pretty convenient.
> Here's a few more *Hitman Absolution* screens. The lighting in this game blows my mind-hole sometimes. Shame its limited to these tight corridor settings.


Hitman looks incredible, is that using an ENB though?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Alright.
> Hitman looks incredible, is that using an ENB though?


No. ENB is only designed to work with certain games. Otherwise you won't get anything out of it other than color correction... and that's why we have SweetFX









On another note... this thread moves quick. Definitely had to turn up that 10 posts per page default to 30


----------



## zinfinion

*Scribblenauts Unlimited* - Open Max's notepad, write 3D Glasses, place on Max!



*FTL: Faster Than Light* - Using *Better Planets and Backgrounds*


----------



## Xinoxide

[BMS]


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Arkham City*


----------



## Lhotse

*Dishonored*


----------



## Acefire

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> No. ENB is only designed to work with certain games. Otherwise you won't get anything out of it other than color correction... and that's why we have SweetFX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note... this thread moves quick. Definitely had to turn up that 10 posts per page default to 30


Ah I see, I did know that but had temporarily forgotten


----------



## sterik01

Finally getting around to playing and finishing TBOGT. Yusuf gave me a new car and gun


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA IV . (Icenhancer 2.1)*


































































*Dead Space*


----------



## jim2point0

Some *Planetside 2* favorites of mine


----------



## HiCZoK

those planetside2 screenshots are godlike


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Borderlands 2
I love the PhysX effects! very neat!


----------



## TheRadik

*Single Cod. Modern Warfare 3*

































*Multiplayer Modern Warfare 3*


----------



## sterik01

Dishonored. Just installed it =]







enb + sweetfx on

OFF


----------



## crazyg0od33

does borderlands 2 work with sweetfx? Does anyone have any files?


----------



## jim2point0

ENB? There's like... no ENB made for Dishonored, so the settings that world would be extremely limited. And I somehow doubt that you can do anything with ENB that you can do with only SweetFX in Dishonored.

Some examples:


----------



## sterik01

is that with enb or just sweetfx? what settings? looks better hehe:thumb:

the enb i'm using is from Resident Evil


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more borderlands. I love some of claptraps sayings haha

This one from hammerlock cracks me up


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock*





















*Metro 2033*





















*Syndicate*


----------



## sterik01

few more before going to sleep

Dishonored with sweetfx




jim2point0 what are you settings?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Couple more FC3 and then sleep for me













Mauled by a bear


Skin the bear














BURN ALL THE WEED HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I love the reggae music in the background for this sequence












Bullet Wound...I hope he sanitized that scalpel












this IS my serious face


----------



## AbdullahG

You can actually tend to your bullet wounds...?

Oh God...


----------



## Red1776

Metro 2033 Hi-Res 5760 x 1080


----------



## jim2point0

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You can actually tend to your bullet wounds...?
> Oh God...


Haha. That one was new to me also. I was rushing for the screenshot. Didn't wanna miss it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Far Cry 3*


Wow. That's beautiful


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some more Borderlands 2.
I like the physX effects (I think I said that already) It adds a TON of new particles, and of course, blood (and sewage) puddles


----------



## Xinoxide

Played a Little 3DMark11 last night.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You can actually tend to your bullet wounds...?
> Oh God...


You could do that in FC2 lol, it was annoying.


----------



## Sgtbash

And break your bones back.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> And break your bones back.


I like those. Breaking my thumb back into position is so satisfying.


----------



## AbdullahG

Remove bullets from your body AND snap your bones back into place? Do you take dumps too and wipe yourself in that game? If so, I'm buying it.


----------



## jim2point0

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Remove bullets from your body AND snap your bones back into place? Do you take dumps too and wipe yourself in that game? If so, I'm buying it.


If only. Like a mini game?
Spam "e" to wipe, but don't do go hard, you may run yourself raw, and then have to bandage that up also









Also, what's your opinion on guild wars 2? (Anyone's opinion is helpful). I hate MMOs because of the fee, but I just found out there's no fee for it, just buy the game?
Looks awesome to me


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Also, what's your opinion on guild wars 2? (Anyone's opinion is helpful). I hate MMOs because of the fee, but I just found out there's no fee for it, just buy the game?
> Looks awesome to me


Guild Wars 2, & The Secret World (I'm aware you didn't mention it but seems you're interested in Guild Wars 2 you might like that aswell), are both very good games considering there is no subscription fee for either. Both are definitely worthy of a one time purchase.

Also the screenshots in this thread of Far Cry 3 have made me buy it (along with it being in Steam Sale). It ran horribly on Xbox 360 so hopefully the PC version runs alot better for me.


----------



## sterik01

The Radik, what enb is that?

Some borderlands 2 with sweetfx. Disabled Black Outline Shader and it gave me a massive FPS boost. Game looks better IMO.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh it looks weird to me without the lines haha. But how do you like it with SweetFX?
I'm deciding if I want to do that or not...

More BL2

This is like one of my favorite claptrap quotes












This really impressed me. I know im making a big deal of some physX effects, but when a dead guy falls over and legit get CAUGHT IN THE STAIRS by his ankle?!? Thats cool if you ask me...


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Some borderlands 2 with sweetfx. Disabled Black Outline Shader and it gave me a massive FPS boost. Game looks better IMO.


My opinion is that it looks better with the outlines







Gives it style. Looks kinda flat without them. Seems as though the art was designed with them in mind. Downsampling makes the outlines thinner and cleaner. A lot of anti-aliasing helps too







Also, when you post BMPs like that, people can't get an enlarged view without downloading them. And 500x313 images aren't much to go on







Try converting to PNGs first.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> The Radik, what enb is that?
> Some borderlands 2 with sweetfx. Disabled Black Outline Shader and it gave me a massive FPS boost. Game looks better IMO.


looks great! i never bought BL2 because of the black lines, it felt too much like a comic book. Maybe i'll pick it up on steam and use this mod. Whats ti called btw? thanks buddy


----------



## zinfinion

It's a shame that BL2's tiledshot console command doesn't work with the outlines on, since the same shader that does the lines also applies a vignette effect.

Of course at 11520x7200 downsampled to 2560x1600 I doubt they'd be visible anyways. The upside is that the detail of distant objects is superb.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *snip*


YOU'RE HERE!!! haha I was just looking at your screenshots and trying to figure out how to do downsampling but it seems like a ton of work








I'm gonna play around with some sweetFX first, but I'm definitely interested in the downsampling aspect...the lines look SO much cleaner


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's a shame that BL2's tiledshot console command doesn't work with the outlines on, since the same shader that does the lines also applies a vignette effect.
> Of course at 11520x7200 downsampled to 2560x1600 I doubt they'd be visible anyways. The upside is that the detail of distant objects is superb.


Never really understood the point of tiledshot. They're basically screenshots unattainable in-game so really, the only thing they show is how good the game will never look.

However, I think 2160p is great looking and is achievable







Also, if you middle-click on the images, you can see the full size. Much better than the useless lightbox this forum uses.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> However, I think 2160p is great looking and is achievable


My display only has DVI, which taps out around 2880x1800 which isn't much better than 2560x1600, hence why I was messing around with tiled shot. I presume for 3840x2160 you are using DP or HDMI?


----------



## crazyg0od33

It doesnt seem like steam captures the sweetFX settings...is this like it is with ENB where I need to use an outside program to get shots?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It doesnt seem like steam captures the sweetFX settings...is this like it is with ENB where I need to use an outside program to get shots?


Use SweetFX's printscreen button. It should be listed in the readme. Technical gubbins are that it is an overlay after the fact and not really in the framebuffer or something of that sort. So only the .dll injector can capture the effect.


----------



## Acefire




----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> My display only has DVI, which taps out around 2880x1800 which isn't much better than 2560x1600, hence why I was messing around with tiled shot. I presume for 3840x2160 you are using DP or HDMI?


No. Plain old 1080p monitor with a DVI cord. As far as I know, 2160p isn't achievable without a kepler card. When I only had a GTX580, I couldn't go higher than 1940p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It doesnt seem like steam captures the sweetFX settings...is this like it is with ENB where I need to use an outside program to get shots?


Not only does Steam not capture post processing injectors, but it also saves horribly compressed JPGs. I'd never, ever use that.

I also don't understand why on earth you'd want to use an outside program to capture ENB or SweetFX screenshots when both of those have their own screenshot function. The default for SweetFX is Print Screen, and they're saved in the same directory as the DLL.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> No. Plain old 1080p monitor with a DVI cord. As far as I know, 2160p isn't achievable without a kepler card. When I only had a GTX580, I couldn't go higher than 1940p.


Hunh. Would you happen to have a link to a guide on how to do this? I'm still using this method: *http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325*


----------



## jim2point0

Can't really give you anything more specific. That's the method I use, though it's a bit outdated. Here are my 2160p settings. I don't know what is achievable on 16:10 monitors. Don't use them myself.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can't really give you anything more specific. That's the method I use, though it's a bit outdated. Here are my 2160p settings. I don't know what is achievable on 16:10 monitors. Don't use them myself.


I set the desktop to 1920x1080 to get the right starting values then switched them all to your values and it worked. Much appreciated. It seems the 58Hz is what does the trick.









3840x2400 (16:10) totally failed though.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I managed to get it with your values but my max res. was 2560x1440, which still looked awesome, but dropped my FPS like CRAZZZY!!!
that mode is just for screenshots haha

Here are my shots @ 2560x1440 with sweetFX just a touch of vibrancy, sharpening, and bloom





SweetFX ON


SweetFX OFF


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> looks great! i never bought BL2 because of the black lines, it felt too much like a comic book. Maybe i'll pick it up on steam and use this mod. Whats ti called btw? thanks buddy


Its not really a "mod" just went to.... Documents/Mygames/Borderlands2/Willowgame/config Then open WillowEngine with notepad then replace DefaultPostProcessName=WillowEngineMaterials.WillowScenePostProcess

with

DefaultPostProcessName=EngineMaterials.ScenePostProcess

save and close.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> The Radik, what enb is that?


Icenhancer 2.1 Preset Default.

*Batman Arkham City:*

































































*Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition*


----------



## bronze316

*Skyrim* (Seasons of Skyrim ENB v2.1 RC) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23812













*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* (ENB and Injector settings v1.4 (Updated again) http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## Xinoxide

JUST started Dishonored.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> Icenhancer 2.1 Preset Default.
> *Batman Arkham City:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition*


For Arkham City, are you playing with DX11 on?

I heard someone mention about Metro 2033 you can turn off DOF in the user.cfg file. Where can I find DOF in the user.cfg file?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> For Arkham City, are you playing with DX11 on?
> I heard someone mention about Metro 2033 you can turn off DOF in the user.cfg file. Where can I find DOF in the user.cfg file?


You don't have to turn it off in the cfg file... if you go to the options, it's right there under the DX11 options.

Incredible ME3 pics! Makes me want to go replay the games... but I have so many others I gotta get to first.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*


You seem to have a thing for EDI, no? lol.

Also, as I saw that second pic I thought, "Step back suckas, the Quarians have arrived!"

The pics look great. What are you using.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> The pics look great. What are you using.


Textures:
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/368/index/9735492/1
Free Camera:
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/10145888
Demo: 



... and SweetFX (tonemap & Vibrance)
----


----------



## philhalo66

Call of duty 4


----------



## GigaByte

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=113257464

Borderlands 2..


----------



## sterik01

GTA IF EFLC TLAD









Anybody know any good Icenhancer 2.1 settings. Not satisfied with default one, and its the only enb I can run without some burned image effect. =[


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Arkham City*


----------



## Descadent

I have the game on the Wii U and the PC. while pc version definitely looks better, I love the little features of having the wii u gamepad with batman since it acts as his batcom, hacking, inventory, map and ability to play just on the gamepad.

I got the pc version for free from nvidia deal last year never played it other than running the benchmark, but I got it for free for Wii U too so figured I'd have to finally play it.

PC version sure is pretty though. Wished they could get some AA on these consoles though, batman needs it bad.


----------



## Up2DlimitZ

awesome!







.... game title?


----------



## jim2point0

Skyrim. Testing and Modifying an unfinished\WIP ENB config that someone is working on. Sometimes it's absolutely jaw-dropping in motion. Going to have a blast replaying this game. There are a lot of screenshots... so yell at me if I should just put them in a spoiler


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*


What in the world


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*
> Textures:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/368/index/9735492/1
> Free Camera:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/10145888
> Demo:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and SweetFX (tonemap & Vibrance)
> ----


Excellent. Thanks. +rep.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hey-yo...does this mean I topped the challenge? I dont get it, but I like that my name is on it haha


----------



## Xinoxide

A nice collection of SweetFX'd Dishonored.

Also, BIG ASS SCREENSHOTS.


Spoiler: OPEN THE IMAGES IN NEW TABS


----------



## Brulf

Graphically speaking Zelda 64 dosn't really cut it these days but damn was it a good game especially with eyefinity

















have also got mario 64 and mario kart running eyefinity, havn't been able to get goldeneye or turok to work yet


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## jim2point0

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## Seid Dark

^^

Can you show me your SweetFX config for Borderlands 2?


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit*




*Far Cry 3*


----------



## TheRadik

More:
*Deus Ex: Human REvolution*
















*GTA IV*


----------



## Rebellion88

Loved Deus Ex was a brilliant game and could easily play it a second time through, and I'm the type to get bored easily.


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV Icenhancer 2.1


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim with over 80 mods


----------



## ANDMYGUN

How do you guys get Far Cry 3 looking so good? Whats the secret?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Legit all I do is turn everything to very high or ultra.


----------



## Lhotse

*RAGE*


----------



## utterfabrication

Dragon Age II... with a cpu bottleneck.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Legit all I do is turn everything to very high or ultra.


That's what I do but my games don't look nearly as good as everyone else.


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA - San Andreas


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> That's what I do but my games don't look nearly as good as everyone else.


Try taking screenshots with the printscreen key instead of via software. Or are you saying it just doesn't look as good to begin with. Also, are you running DX11? From what I understand that allows for better shading and weather effects...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Try taking screenshots with the printscreen key instead of via software. Or are you saying it just doesn't look as good to begin with. Also, are you running DX11? From what I understand that allows for better shading and weather effects...


yep, I'll post some screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## Systemlord

This is Crysis and I'm hiding in the bushes while clocked, these guy's are definitely on the hunt for me! They end up running off as if they are returning to their regular patrol, this picture was taken completely be accident.


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Far Cry
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What sorcery is this???!


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Dragon Age II... with a cpu bottleneck.


Do you use sweetfx in this game?
What mods are recommended in this game to look better?
----
*Black Ops II Multiplayer*


----------



## Lhotse

I don't seem to remember this part...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*
> Textures:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/368/index/9735492/1
> Free Camera:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/10145888
> Demo:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and SweetFX (tonemap & Vibrance)
> ----


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> GTA IV Icenhancer 2.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that compatible with the Steam version? Great shots


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> What sorcery is this???!


The Delta Sector mod for Far Cry. Got it from ModDB.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Try taking screenshots with the printscreen key instead of via software. Or are you saying it just doesn't look as good to begin with. Also, are you running DX11? From what I understand that allows for better shading and weather effects...


Pffft. No. All DX9 baby









Seriously. Like 0 differences between DX9 and DX11 in this game. Forcing SGSSAA + SweetFX makes DX9 the superior option.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Pffft. No. All DX9 baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. Like 0 differences between DX9 and DX11 in this game. Forcing SGSSAA + SweetFX makes DX9 the superior option.


Link to SweetFX for Far Cry 3 please.


----------



## Derko1

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Far Cry 3 Ultra... I don't know what I"m doing wrong but it doesn't look as nice as everyone elses =/


----------



## crazyg0od33

Looks fine to me...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Looks fine to me...


Maybe it's just me haha. Loving the game, Cheers!


----------



## TheRadik

More *Mass Effect 3*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Far Cry 3 Ultra... I don't know what I"m doing wrong but it doesn't look as nice as everyone elses =/


Try waiting for sunrise/sunset. This applies to real life as well. Except in real life the sun doesn't rise in the south southwest and set in the north northeast.









I was hoping there would be an ingame explanation for this seemingly bizarre mistake, and Brody even says "These cliffs aren't west" in the mushrooms quest when facing directly into the sunset, yet the compass is saying he is facing North. I don't know if that was a poor attempt at lampshading or what.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> More *Mass Effect 3*


Love the game. I just finished it a couple weeks ago. It was only playable after adding all HD textures from here http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/368/index/9735492/1 . Including all the levels (structures) textures. Which I see you are using.








You aren't using cinema Mod?


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*
Absolutely loving this game so far; it's so pretty!


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> (structures) textures. Which I see you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't using cinema Mod?


I do not know what the cinema mod. Free Camera:
http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/10145888


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> I do not know what the cinema mod. Free Camera:
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/10145888


http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/9346212/1

looks amazing with it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

FC3 downsampled @2560x1440, DX9, 4xSGSSAA and I cant tell if SweetFX is working, since scroll lock takes pictures now and doesnt activate/deactivate sweetFX like in BL2???

open them in a new tab

















The following are DX11, 1080p, no editing game settings or anything










I have LITERALLY no idea what this is...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I have LITERALLY no idea what this is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a Chupacabra =P


----------



## crazyg0od33

it's not even a usable animal...I stumbled on some hut where I killed the enemies, and then i found this just laying there haha...it actually was creepy in motion....so leathery


----------



## philhalo66

SKYRIM


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/9346212/1
> looks amazing with it.


looks good. , for now only use SweetFX
*Mass Effect 3*

























*EFLC Ballad Gay Tony*


----------



## bronze316

Awesome shots everyone! I have some of those games, but haven't had a chance to really start a playthrough yet. In the meantime, here's my contributions.

*Skyrim* with Seasons of Skyrim ENB

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23812













*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* with ENB and Injector Settings 1.4 (Updated again!)

http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*Far Cry 3* using Milamber SweetFX config, I hope I installed it right =/


----------



## crazyg0od33

weird error...When I enable 4xSGSSAA in nvidia inspector for FC3, I lost all of my scoped. The crosshairs in the sniper rifle arent there anymore, I can still zoom in, but there are no lines inside the scope to help me line my shots up...
same on the marksmen sight on the bow...No more distance markings.

I disabled the SGSSAA and it all worked again, but it did look a lot better with it on...and it didnt make the game unplayable in any way...
Also, is the palette file for this inside sweetFX, or is it in the root folder like with ENB?


----------



## andrews2547

DayZ


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DayZ


Beautiful. Is this the game with no modifications?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Beautiful. Is this the game with no modifications?


Yup.

lol All of those were different servers. I can't wait for the standalone to be released.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yup.
> lol All of those were different servers. I can't wait for the standalone to be released.


I got frustrated with DayZ very quickly







I think it's time to give it another try.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Im impressed with how the original crysis has held up...now to get modding









any suggestions?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andrews2547

Edited screenshot from crazyg0od33


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hahahahahaha. That cracked me up!
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## tac0slav3

Far Cry 3


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Im impressed with how the original crysis has held up...now to get modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?


You may want to look up these for Crysis to get started.
Reygel Texture Pack - This is over 1.5GB
High Resolution Foliage
HD Grass
Crysis Rock Texture
Natural Mod or Reli2 Mod

Check this out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1014933/a-guide-to-crysis-mods-56k-warning


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Check this out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1014933/a-guide-to-crysis-mods-56k-warning


Was just about to post that. Go towards the end of the thread to find the specific configs some people are running. I'm using one of them, but kills performance. Barely get above 50fps in some areas.


----------



## sterik01

TLAD


----------



## Deeldo

Arma II DayZ Chernarus







^^ Picking up a guy near a hackers box!


----------



## juretrn

Behold, the game from 2007 that still eats modern processors for breakfast







:
*Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Company of Heroes...could use some texture work for CoH2...
I know, I suck, please dont comment on that haha

All downsampled @1440p, and it still runs butter smooth


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/x3tc2012121722415965.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/x3tc2013010604034884.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/aed6aadfce2a327eebd0c38.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/2013010200002.jpg/


----------



## crazyg0od33

So there was just a new driver release and it had a new SLI profile for FC3, but I'm now getting mid-50fps when I used to get mid-90s...im rolling back and seeing whats going on

*EDIT - ignore that bit, I forgot new drivers disable SLI automatically...now my issue is if I have SLI enabled, the game crashes immediately*

rolling back until new update


----------



## Derko1

*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## crazyg0od33

damn...that looks goooood


----------



## Unstableiser

Lotro in Ned Melek at the bridge of Khazad Dum.


----------



## jim2point0

*Skyrim*


----------



## bronze316

*@Derko1,*

I have DMC 4, but have yet to play it. Those graphics look awesome in your shots, are you using anything with it?

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

I've decided to abandon the ENB Series configuration at this time. Here are the settings I am using now, and I am 101% satisfied with how the game looks, and best of all it runs extremely smooth!

SweetFX v1.3 settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?dfanmx2xzkgnlet


----------



## Derko1

Thanks! I am using my own SweetFX settings... plus 8x SuperSampling AA. A little AA goes a long way!









*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## bronze316

*@Derko1,*

A little AA?? Haha, my 1GB card could never handle that, but the SweetFX sounds good.







Hey, whenever you get a chance could you send me those settings? I think I'm going to try that game after I'm done with DXHR.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> *@Derko1,*


Looks good. With ENB there are areas that are unplayable. And you have to run it with DX9: (.'ll Be helpful if you share the config SweetFX.
----
*Darksiders:*
























--
*Darksiders II*


----------



## bronze316

*@TheRadik,*

(That Darksiders II looks very promising, I might have to check it out when I get a chance.)

Thanks! I thought ENB was the better choice at first, but the performance impact is too much for what it's worth. Here are the settings:

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

SweetFX v1.3 settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?dfanmx2xzkgnlet


----------



## Bentz

This is a fun little cod 4 server I found.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*(**No mod**)*


----------



## Derko1

Wow! Darksiders 2 looks incredible! Please share your settings... I'm guessing you're using SweetFX?


----------



## crazyg0od33

what Derko said ^^^


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! Darksiders 2 looks incredible! Please share your settings... I'm guessing you're using SweetFX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what Derko said ^^^


What they both said!


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

SweetFX v1.3 settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?dfanmx2xzkgnlet


----------



## Derko1

I love how this game looks and hate it at the same time... Some of the texture quality is incredible and appalling at the same time.









*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Descadent

I wish my screenshots wouldn't come out black for sleeping dogs


----------



## sterik01

gta iv w/

cryenb 9
ultimate textures v2
fonia road textures
the evolved car pack
smaa inject


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! Darksiders 2 looks incredible! Please share your settings... I'm guessing you're using SweetFX?


Right now I have the uninstalled Darksiders II: (. And I do not remember the config that I used, but normally I use the same config for all games, sometimes change the contrast or saturation., But I like the result given SweetFX this config.

SweetFX:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1lltdedefnqpz7v

*Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition*


----------



## intelman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I wish my screenshots wouldn't come out black for sleeping dogs


Mine do the same thing, haven't figured out why..


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I wish my screenshots wouldn't come out black for sleeping dogs


same here


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Something doesn't look right here. *Far Cry 3*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Something doesn't look right here.


Request name change to BUTNOTMYBARREL.


----------



## jim2point0

Borderlands 2. Full sizes are 1600x900 (much better than junky thumbnails)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Something doesn't look right here. *Far Cry 3*


haha thats hilarious!!

I have a bunch that I'm gonna put up now...i'll spoiler tag them so they dont slow everything down









Far Cry 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Me chain-killing someone with a knife throw..you can see the trail of the knife if you look at the "smoke"




Clean headshot, if I say so myself


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Yeah I'm not sure how it happened, but I like it. =D


----------



## crazyg0od33

does it shoot?

also, I have this issue in a lot of my shots, does anyone know what the issue is? With the mountains being black? sometimes I also get them floating in midair?




Thanks


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> also, I have this issue in a lot of my shots, does anyone know what the issue is? With the mountains being black? sometimes I also get them floating in midair?


Using PrintScreen does that. Get a no HUD mod and holster mod if you want to just take screenshots.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> does it shoot?


Yep, new favorite gun =P


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*
















































































*Orcs Must Die 2*








*Critter Crunch*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Using PrintScreen does that. Get a no HUD mod and holster mod if you want to just take screenshots.


Ok, thanks +REP

can i toggle the no hud mod for when I want a screenshot but not the HUD, and turn it back on for when I'm playing?


----------



## bronze316

That ME3 looks great, but nothing comes close to Critter Crunch!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Ok, thanks +REP
> can i toggle the no hud mod for when I want a screenshot but not the HUD, and turn it back on for when I'm playing?


Woooo, I have a flame now!!







Last I checked they weren't toggleable, I don't know if they've made any progress on that. Knowing how the mods work with FC3 though, I'm seriously doubting it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> That ME3 looks great, but nothing comes close to Critter Crunch!


The barfing is amazing.


----------



## sterik01

gta iv w/

cryenb 9
ultimate textures v2
road textures (edited.. not sure which one i'm using. dkt or fonia)
the evolved car pack
smaa inject





Ghost Recon Future Soldier
w/ SweetFX Game sucks. Uninstalling in a bit.


----------



## BradleyW

You've made Ghost Recon look worse. Stock graphics are far better and looks awesome. Great game IMO


----------



## sterik01

I was just trying it out to see if it worked. game sucks major balls. Love GRAW 2 though.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> gta iv w/
> cryenb 9
> ultimate textures v2
> road textures (edited.. not sure which one i'm using. dkt or fonia)
> the evolved car pack
> smaa inject
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Recon Future Soldier
> *w/ SweetFX Game sucks. Uninstalling in a bit.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm sorry... but SweetFX is a tool... as such YOU have to tailor it to create a look that you want to change or enhance in the game. Don't just throw it in there and expect it to look good. Play around with it and accentuate the things you like and get rid of the ones you don't.









This game is set in a tropical island and benefits greatly from the DPX effect to give it a more sun baked feel... for example.

Risen 2


----------



## crazyg0od33

no I think it means the game itself sucks...he's just trying sweetFX with it


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> no I think it means the game itself sucks...he's just trying sweetFX with it


Ah! Ok... forgive me then!









Back to Borderlands 2 and tweaking sweetfx for me it is!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

What is the concensus on Infamous and Infamous 2 around here? ...Because I haven't seen any screen shots in this thread so far. Or, is it a PS3 exclussive, since it's made by Sony.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> What is the concensus on Infamous and Infamous 2 around here? ...Because I haven't seen any screen shots in this thread so far. Or, is it a PS3 exclussive, since it's made by Sony.


It's a PS3 exclusive, though if you do have a PS3, I heard it's an alright game.

Edit: spelling.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I played it. It got insanely repetitive very quickly. I never played I2, but they may have addressed that. I just didn't like how all you could do is shoot some lightning from your hands, slide on rails, and do a ground slam. That was about the extent of the experience for me.


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I played it. It got insanely repetitive very quickly. I never played I2, but they may have addressed that. I just didn't like how all you could do is shoot some lightning from your hands, slide on rails, and do a ground slam. That was about the extent of the experience for me.


I only ask because I did a Google search on something else this weekend and accidentally pulled up some game play images of I2 that were visually stunning. Right away I thought of this thread, and the lack of imagery, so I thought I'd ask. Thanks for the heads up... Rep +1.


----------



## sterik01

Sleeping Dogs w/ sweetfx
Since I finished GTA IV (a long time ago), TBOGT, and TLAD. I thought it was time to give Sleeping Dogs a try. So far i'm loving it. It is in desperate need of some vehicle mods. Or ANY mods to be exact.

shot of my settings. I wish I had a more power laptop 1600x900





hmm.. Emma Stone.


----------



## Lhotse

*RAGE*



*CRYSIS*


----------



## crazyg0od33

FC3


----------



## bronze316

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

I've gone back to the ENB with SweetFX to finish off my playthrough of this game. Both combined produce amazing results, and you gotta love those ray-traced reflections!








The performance and quality are tweaked through the roof, here's the settings: http://www.mediafire.com/?919hz7m6cd2jfle


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> FC3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome shots!









How are you getting such a low DOF?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> FC3




Pretty close! must be DX9?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you getting such a low DOF?


Haha I just screenshot when I "sync" at a radio tower. It has that DOF in place itself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Pretty close! must be DX9?


Yeah mine is DX9. I assume yours is dx11 because of all the flares and sun effects?


----------



## roberts91

Just got my GTX 680 and gonna be playing Crysis 2 for the first time. This is right after I got my nano suit first level:

Resolution: 2560x1600
DirectX: DX11
Settings: All Max
Hi-Res Textures: Enabled
Min Framerate: 28.8fps (so far)
Average: 30-40fps


----------



## sterik01

No maldo mod for crisis 2?


----------



## crazyg0od33

maldo mod would KILL his fps...honestly I would just turn everything to high and not ultra if hes dead-set on 1440p...


----------



## jim2point0

Recently got to test a Crysis 2 level (work in progress)... has some of the best visuals I've ever seen. The lightning effect is mind-blowing in motion @[email protected] So full of atmosphere. Full size viewing recommended...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Haha I just screenshot when I "sync" at a radio tower. It has that DOF in place itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine is DX9. I assume yours is dx11 because of all the flares and sun effects?


I get the exact same effects but I am on DX9?

I also have the flare thing as well.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## HuwSharpe

Second best run on BFP4F, 41/0 =)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I get the exact same effects but I am on DX9?
> 
> I also have the flare thing as well.


I get the effects as well I was just guessing because he had more than I did.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I get the effects as well I was just guessing because he had more than I did.


Could just be the sun was at it's highest on your scene.


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*


----------



## Kaelyn Meyer

PEOPLE SOUP


----------



## SirWooties

What method are you guys using to take these screenshots?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Which game? I hit print screen for far cry 3


----------



## Red1776

Heaven 3.0 Extreme settings @ 5760 x 1080


----------



## crazyg0od33

FC3 w/ Milamber compilation and tweaked his sweetFX...

DX9, 1080p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














I hate those black spots, but i'm just ignoring them for now...I dont want a no-HUD mod cause I like the hud, so i guess its the best I can do for now...


----------



## jim2point0

Lol.... when you take screenshots with the in-game screenshot key, it doesn't capture sweetfx


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wait I thought that it was the same screenshot button for sweetFX?
Whatever haha

EDIT - yeah my screenshot key for sweetFX is the printscreen button...?

ahhh,found it. it double takes screenshots and saves them into the game directory but now my HUD is still there









well, here they are with sweetFX...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Okay, I'm kinda confused, how should I be taking screenshots? I usually use f12 but this doesn't capture sweetfx?


----------



## crazyg0od33

f12 is the steam screenshot key, which is iirc more compressed jpg files...use the printscreen key, and in your far cry 3 folder, under the bin subfolder, you'll get a ton of bitmap images made by sweetfx...convert these to something else and upload


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> f12 is the steam screenshot key, which is iirc more compressed jpg files...use the printscreen key, and in your far cry 3 folder, under the bin subfolder, you'll get a ton of bitmap images made by sweetfx...convert these to something else and upload


Oh so Printscreen is actually a thing in Far Cry 3? it's not like prinscreening and I have to open up photoshop to paste? or is this a thing with sweetfx?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Okay, I'm kinda confused, how should I be taking screenshots? I usually use f12 but this doesn't capture sweetfx?


If you're using Sweetfx... then prtsc will be your screen shot key. As stated above... it'll be in the same folder where sweetfx is.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I need to find a hud TOGGLE option..not a remover option. I saw someone with it on youtube but no instructions


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> If you're using Sweetfx... then prtsc will be your screen shot key. As stated above... it'll be in the same folder where sweetfx is.


Wow, okay cool, I have sweetfx for a few games I'll try this out and post some things, thanks.


----------



## crazyg0od33

HAHAHA I FOUND THE TOGGLE HUD!!!!!
http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/745550-MOD-Greetings-to-Malm%C3%B6-Compass-minimap-control-weapon-holster-hud-switcher?s=e8db478bf99b6b81369f51f71b862520&p=8853685


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> HAHAHA I FOUND THE TOGGLE HUD!!!!!
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/745550-MOD-Greetings-to-Malm%C3%B6-Compass-minimap-control-weapon-holster-hud-switcher?s=e8db478bf99b6b81369f51f71b862520&p=8853685


Hot. This would all be so much easier if devs would just allow a -loose command line argument to load mods from a sub directory rather than having to unpack repack etc... to mix all the mods you want.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah...I finally figured out the packing/unopacking...so I packed this into milambers compilation for myself









i LOVE the new compass map and health meter style
here's all the settings you have:

So you have a normal minimap


A Compass minimap with custom labels (the compass legend is in the link in this post)


Holster mode


Prompts


No prompts


And then you can toggle the full HUD on or off

heres the link again so its all in one place








http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/745550-MOD-Greetings-to-Malm%C3%B6-Compass-minimap-control-weapon-holster-hud-switcher?s=e8db478bf99b6b81369f51f71b862520&p=8853685


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah..*.I finally figured out the packing/unpacking*...so I packed this into milambers compilation for myself


That's flippin' awesome.







The toggle mod as well. Should be a fun replay with all the mods once all the DLC is out. Also, a silenced FAMAS is a thing of beauty.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yessir!!


----------



## tac0slav3

More Far Cry 3


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah...I finally figured out the packing/unopacking...so I packed this into milambers compilation for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE the new compass map and health meter style
> here's all the settings you have:
> So you have a normal minimap
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Compass minimap with custom labels (the compass legend is in the link in this post)
> 
> Holster mode
> 
> Prompts
> 
> No prompts
> 
> 
> 
> And then you can toggle the full HUD on or off
> heres the link again so its all in one place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/745550-MOD-Greetings-to-Malm%C3%B6-Compass-minimap-control-weapon-holster-hud-switcher?s=e8db478bf99b6b81369f51f71b862520&p=8853685


Are you using any other mods?

Edit:

Okay, I'm using SweetFX to Printscreen now but I just noticed my images look nothing like when I'm actually playing, it has more blur in the screen shot and it removes the HUD completely with only my gun showing. Sorry if this is obvious but am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lhotse

*CRYSIS on max settings*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Are you using any other mods?
> Edit:
> Okay, I'm using SweetFX to Printscreen now but I just noticed my images look nothing like when I'm actually playing, it has more blur in the screen shot and it removes the HUD completely with only my gun showing. Sorry if this is obvious but am I doing something wrong?


Nope. The print screen button strips the HUD so it's not in the way








If you have sweetfx installed, the screenshots you're looking for are the bitmap images in the actual far cry 3 bin folder, not the ones under the my documents folder


----------



## bronze316

*Just a FYI to all SweetFX users (unless you use it with ENB),
*

SweetFX does NOT compensate for any changes made to the in-game brightness bar. It will always take the shot as if the in-game brightness bar is still at the default position (usually in the middle).

I'm having to correct all the images myself.








I calibrate the contrast with the brightness all the way down to reduce colorbanding artifacts (an old ENB trick I've been using)

Here's an example of how SweetFX takes my shot of Deus Ex HR. Note that lumasharpen, dpx, etc. are there except the brightness is wrong.



Here's the same image after I corrected it. Now it looks exactly like the in-game version.



Now you try it. Turn the in-game brightness all the way down and take a shot with SweetFX....


----------



## Derko1

Yea, that makes sense. Since SweetFX has it's own contrast and brightness controls. I never touch them in game and just use the ones provided by the injector.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*
Think it's safe to say, this game has me hooked!


----------



## bronze316

@Derko1,

Normally I wouldn't need to change the in-game brightness, but certain games like Deus Ex HR and Skyrim, for example, have alot of colorbanding. It looks terrible, especially during the nighttime scenes. The effect gets even worse if you add an ENB in there.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> @Derko1,
> Normally I wouldn't need to change the in-game brightness, but certain games like Deus Ex HR and Skyrim, for example, have alot of colorbanding. It looks terrible, especially during the nighttime scenes. The effect gets even worse if you add an ENB in there.


Seems some engines haven't made it past the year 2000 when it comes to color banding: *http://www.bluesnews.com/cgi-bin/finger.pl?id=1&time=20000429013039*

Either they are screwing up precision, their textures are overly compressed, or they are getting their textures and computations mixed up between linear space and gamma space. I'm guessing the latter is the most likely. It's 2013, no game should have color banding or 256 color looking skies a la Deus Ex: HR.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> @Derko1,
> Normally I wouldn't need to change the in-game brightness, but certain games like Deus Ex HR and Skyrim, for example, have alot of colorbanding. It looks terrible, especially during the nighttime scenes. The effect gets even worse if you add an ENB in there.


I know.









You're right. There's a ton of games that have that issue... in the opening for Borderlands 2 there's a ton of banding in the snow and mist.

The guy developing RadeonPro says that he will work on a fix to be applied to games that have the banding issues... so hopefully it can be something that might be fixable in the future. I guess it'll be done through some sort of shader to get better blending.


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*


















































*The Withcer 2: Enhanced Edition*


----------



## bronze316

*zinfinion,*

OMG, tell me about it. That was the first thing I noticed with Deus Ex HR, the skies looked like barf. I'm finally done tweaking and can finish the game now.

Here are my FINAL settings (color correction tweaked as well), and for now I'm sticking with SweetFX due to performance reasons and for overall balance.

SweetFX v1.3 settings for Deus Ex HR: http://www.mediafire.com/?dfanmx2xzkgnlet

*Derko1,*

That would be nice, and with some games it's really not that bad, but with others it's down right unforgiveable! XD

*My final thoughts on colorbanding issues in modern PC games:* I believe that it's due to the developers using cheap rendering tactics for the console versions, so we PC gamers get color precision made for hardware that came out in 2005!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*


Eau Rouge, so iconic and only slightly less hated than the Corkscrew and The Carousel.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronze316*
> 
> I'm sticking with SweetFX due to performance reasons and for overall balance.
> 
> *My final thoughts on colorbanding issues in modern PC games:* I believe that it's due to the developers using cheap rendering tactics for the console versions, so we PC gamers get color precision made for hardware that came out in 2005!!


I went with 2x SGSSAA since the inbuilt FXAA is pretty bad, lots of chunky edges. Some sub 60 FPS but the game chugged just fine on its own without any help from me. I think a 60 FPS framecap and a few other settings finally smoothed it out for the most part. Seriously poorly ported. And the piss filter didn't really bug me that much, but I'm odd like that apparently.









And yeah, we really need to get to the next console cycle just so PC can quit getting shafted by console limitations.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you comment on how you like the game? I have it on my wishlist, but have not seen many favorable reviews for it.


----------



## sterik01

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## zinfinion

Haha, for a second I thought those Sleeping Dogs shots were GTA IV with all sorts of ENB and mods...


----------



## crazyg0od33

More FC3, Tweaked Milamber Compilation Mod / HUD Toggle / SweetFX

DX9, 1080p, I recommend full size viewing as always










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*


*Brody... Wat r u doing... Brody... STAHP...*


----------



## Descadent

looks like he's pulling a #cutforbieber like all these stupid girls out there right now


----------



## crazyg0od33

Got the tropico 4 demo on steam and I really like it!

DISASTER STRIKES!!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Got the tropico 4 demo on steam and I really like it!
> 
> DISASTER STRIKES!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just traded Sleeping Dogs for it... but I am feeling buyers remorse. I've got like 4 hours on the demo... I love the game! That tornado is pre-determined... cause I got hit by it too.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Got the tropico 4 demo on steam and I really like it!
> 
> DISASTER STRIKES!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just traded Sleeping Dogs for it... but I am feeling buyers remorse. I've got like 4 hours on the demo... I love the game! That tornado is pre-determined... cause I got hit by it too.
Click to expand...

So you traded sleeping dogs and got tropico? Or the other way around?

I like it too just trying to decide if I can justify $30 when I have the new simcity on preorder...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> So you traded sleeping dogs and got tropico? Or the other way around?
> 
> I like it too just trying to decide if I can justify $30 when I have the new simcity on preorder...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Traded Sleeping Dogs for Tropico 4... and wow.. $30 is a crazy amount of money for a game that was $8 bucks during the sale. I paid $4.15 for Sleeping Dogs and still have buyers remorse. It's sitting in my steam inventory and have not redeemed it yet.









If you don't mind not having it on steam... I've seen it for around $4 bucks in several places. I'll keep you in mind when I see it again.


----------



## crazyg0od33

thatd be awesome thanks!

yeah my roommate at college got it on the sale, but I didnt even see it, and now when I went to look, it was 30 and he got it for 8









Just started playing spec ops the line and damn this game is messed up on so many levels, and super brutal


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tac0slav3

Sorry guys this isn't a screen shot but if you are fans of this game it may be worth your while...found it on youtube right now posted by PC Mag. What is it....Looks Glorious













If any of you like the game Dota 2 or want to play it , I have extra copies in my Steam Inventory that I want to give away.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i want to play it


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> What is it....Looks Glorious


Surface Tension Uncut - A Mod Mod for Black Mesa


----------



## tac0slav3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Surface Tension Uncut - A Mod Mod for Black Mesa


Thanks, looks like this game will provide my next screenshot post here


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> Thanks, looks like this game will provide my next screenshot post here


*http://www.blackmesasource.com*

And then you will need to get Surface Tension Uncut from *http://www.moddb.com/mods/black-mesa-surface-tension-uncut/downloads/surface-tension-uncut-v111-final* and follow the instructions.


----------



## tac0slav3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *http://www.blackmesasource.com*
> 
> And then you will need to get Surface Tension Uncut from *http://www.moddb.com/mods/black-mesa-surface-tension-uncut/downloads/surface-tension-uncut-v111-final* and follow the instructions.


Thanks downloading in progress.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tac0slav3*
> 
> Thanks downloading in progress.


Out of curiosity, have you played the original Half-Life? It would be interesting to see someone's impressions of Black Mesa who hadn't played the original.


----------



## tac0slav3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you played the original Half-Life? It would be interesting to see someone's impressions of Black Mesa who hadn't played the original.


Yes I played the original and all Black Mesa did for me when it came out was make me wanna play Half Life series. Started playing Half Life 2, Episode one, Episode two, and Lost Coast all over again. Took me about a weekend and plenty junk food to finish all the games. Now this Mod is making me wanna play Black Mesa and then play the mod. A mod within a mod


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you played the original Half-Life? It would be interesting to see someone's impressions of Black Mesa who hadn't played the original.


I've actually never played any of the Half Life series ever, nor have I ever played any Zelda games or Shadows of Colossus. I always planned to, but never got the chance. Though I want to play Black Mesa, so I might make that happen soon.


----------



## dav2693

Saints Row The Third Co-op:


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Can you comment on how you like the game? I have it on my wishlist, but have not seen many favorable reviews for it.


Sorry but my English is not very good, but it is a good car game ferrari. It reminds me of Shift 1 but with some different stuff, the only thing I do not like are the available cameras and replay. The game needs a "free camera" urgent. But it's a good game, but of course not project cars









*The Withcer 2*


----------



## bronze316

Nice Witcher 2 shots, it's a great game.

*Skyrim* (Seasons of Skyrim ENB) http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1447







*Deus Ex: Human Revolution* (SweetFX only) http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1364


----------



## bronze316

*Skyrim* (Project ENB) http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1447









*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*


----------



## sterik01

Sleeping dogs


----------



## Lifeshield

*Fallout: New Vegas*

**


----------



## frickfrock999

Fallout: New Vegas is so much fun.
I started playing the game last week and I've been hopelessly hooked on it.









By some amazing feat, I managed to be liked by both the Legion AND the NCR.


----------



## Skips

I'm infamously bad for "breaking games".


No comment...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas is so much fun.
> I started playing the game last week and I've been hopelessly hooked on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By some amazing feat, I managed to be liked by both the Legion AND the NCR.


I got the Ultimate Edition yesterday and as usual started looking for mods!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas is so much fun.
> I started playing the game last week and I've been hopelessly hooked on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By some amazing feat, I managed to be liked by both the Legion AND the NCR.


Did you try to eat anyone yet?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas is so much fun.
> I started playing the game last week and I've been hopelessly hooked on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By some amazing feat, I managed to be liked by both the Legion AND the NCR.


I haven't played New Vegas ever since I got Skyrim. I feel like I'm missing out on so much.

Oh, and:

Mr. House > Legion and NCR


----------



## KungMartin90

Some AC3 (I'm sorry for the downscaled images, photobucket does this automatically, I'm playing on 1920x1080)











Some Witcher 2































Random Chivalry screen



Random TERA screen


----------



## Mailman377

Lot of pictures so ill put in a spoiler so I dont slow computers down.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Beautiful morning on the French countryside

Taxing out

Ready to get airborne

Airborne

The Channel

The countryside

Maybe a little to low for comfort

Time to go home.

In for my approach.

Home safe and sound.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I'm sorry for the downscaled images, photobucket does this automatically, I'm playing on 1920x1080


You can either upload directly to overclock.net when inserting images in a post, or *abload.de* is a good image host that doesn't resize or compress images. The German is a bit of a hurdle but it is easy once you figure it out.

_________________

*@Mailman377*: Game? I'm guessing either one of the Sturmoviks or Wings of Prey (which technically is one of the Sturmoviks).


----------



## Mailman377

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *@Mailman377*: Game? I'm guessing either one of the Sturmoviks or Wings of Prey (which technically is one of the Sturmoviks).


Cliffs of Dover.


----------



## spacin9guild

Widescreen Oblivion.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*









































































*The Witcher 2*


----------



## Jcoast

I haven't been playing a lot of games recently, as I've been focusing on my more prominent hobby. No Limits Roller Coaster. Pretty fun game, really hard to create anything realistic, and more of a simulation than a game..

My latest project I'm working on:





I'm about halfway done with the layout/track, not totally finished with the supports, and I need to create some 3ds models in Sketchup for brakes, catwalks, and other mechanical objects.


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## KungMartin90

^that's with mods and stuff right?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^that's with mods and stuff right?


yeah about 30 mods


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoast*
> 
> I haven't been playing a lot of games recently, as I've been focusing on my more prominent hobby. No Limits Roller Coaster. Pretty fun game, really hard to create anything realistic, and more of a simulation than a game..


A world without a spline based Roller Coaster Tycoon is a sad world indeed.


----------



## KungMartin90

AC3


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*























































[


----------



## bronze316

*Skyrim* (Seasons of Skyrim ENB True HDR): http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1447


----------



## Jcoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> A world without a spline based Roller Coaster Tycoon is a sad world indeed.


Haha, yes.


----------



## Lhotse

*CRYSIS 2*


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition*


----------



## HiCZoK

Up front. Sorry for MASSIVE post. all png files with no compression.

4x smaa (ccc)
and 8x msaa ingame. Dear god.. this game !
Alan Wake. My favs from today photography session







last one is my new wall.










much more (2 days ago. No supersampling but fxaa _ 8xmsaa
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xW
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xk
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xC
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xg
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xh
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xu
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xJ
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xd
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xl
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xv
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xD
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xO
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xs
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/x4
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xL
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xQ
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/x5
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xM
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xU
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xa

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## AbdullahG

Fallout 3


----------



## Derko1

Loving the new maps of After Math!









*Battlefield 3*


----------



## TheRadik

*Intrusion 2*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Trine










I do not understand why, no matter which program I use for screenshots, my screenshots always look soft and different from in-game. They never seem to look like they do in game. When I used to use Steam, I knew the problem was related to their terrible jpeg compression - but I've since changed to using Afterburner with uncompressed shots and also tried Fraps, results are still too soft and don't look as they do in game... Anybody know what is going on? While in game, everything is sharper and bolder - screen shots are much less sharp and darker... I can't figure out the problem here...


----------



## Descadent

Got dead island from steam sale. it sucks. Especially after playing zombiu. imo.


----------



## HiCZoK

Vanilla Skyrim.
Some with 8x ss. some with 8x adaptive

http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xI
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xc
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xr
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/x1
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xF
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xY
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xj
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xm
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xo
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xw
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/x0
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/x3
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xH
http://kzn-clan.nl/imgup/image/xX


----------



## rdr09

Playing Red Faction using my AMD rig . . .


----------



## zinfinion

Feel free to post full size screens. 1920x1080, 2560x1440, 5760x1080...


----------



## BradleyW

@HiCZok
Nice shots. Alan Wake is pretty much the best game ever made and it has the best graphics, gameplay and storyline and loves dual card rigs!


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GTA 4*


Looks great. Ultimate Textures ?

Crysis - Rainy Days


----------



## ghost_z

This game is still easily "THE MOST REALISTIC" looking game on planet Earth


----------



## sterik01

The Radik, what enb?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Looks great. Ultimate Textures ?
> ]


all textures that has been taking *DKTronics*. I do not know if they will be available , before DKT had a youtube channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> The Radik, what enb?


Icenhancer 2.1


----------



## KungMartin90

Witcher 2 (click for full size)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Finally getting time to play *XCOM* - Vanilla


----------



## KungMartin90

AC3 (click for full size)


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition*

































































*Castle Crashers*


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 2 graphics are some of the best ever! It is like skyrim but with all the modding done for you!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Witcher 2 graphics are some of the best ever! It is like skyrim but with all the modding done for you!


I agree... I dislike certain things about how the game looks, but it's so cinematic!

Radik... awesome shots!... Are you getting huge frame drops when in the cinematics? The cinematic depth of field kill my frame rate. I go down to the 20s when in the cut scenes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I agree... I dislike certain things about how the game looks, but it's so cinematic!
> 
> Radik... awesome shots!... Are you getting huge frame drops when in the cinematics? The cinematic depth of field kill my frame rate. I go down to the 20s when in the cut scenes.


That's odd? Do you have Uber sample enabled? I'm fine in all cutscenes.
Do remember, the witcher 2 is extremely badly optimized on the CPU side of things as it only uses 2 cores to display distant objects, which causes scaling issues in crossfire. Reduce LOD to get good scaling in CF and force AF via drivers or the config


----------



## jim2point0

*Skyrim*. Full sizes are 1600x900.


----------



## andrews2547

Arma 2 and DayZ














The ones with the ear and eye icons on the right are DayZ. The ones that don't have those are regular Arma 2


----------



## KaRLiToS

Click (open in new window) for full Resolution of *8044x1440*

Assassin Creed III


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow what a resolution. Ive never used surround of any kind before but I do want to.
Is it normal for the side screens to "stretch" compared with the middle? Is that the surround effect being applied?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Radik... awesome shots!... Are you getting huge frame drops when in the cinematics? The cinematic depth of field kill my frame rate. I go down to the 20s when in the cut scenes.


It seems that if I drop the framerate in some cinematics What can be the cause?.... I remember when the game came out and played the regular edition I passed this.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wow what a resolution. Ive never used surround of any kind before but I do want to.
> Is it normal for the side screens to "stretch" compared with the middle? Is that the surround effect being applied?


If you look carefully you'll see we get stretching towards the edges on one monitor. And it's just more exaggerated running surround!

Look at the moon








Dear Esther


----------



## BradleyW

Dear esther is awesome graphics! I remember playing this game.
Here is a cool one from Witcher 2.


----------



## TheRadik

More *GTA 4* icenhancer 2.1


----------



## LifeDisturbens

They were ORIGINALLY in BMP format, it was like x10 the quality, idk what happend during the transfer, oh well.

Game: Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition.

Mods: CINEMATECH, DUINVv04, DYNAVISION2, ELECTRO-CITY, Nevada Skies, oHud, Poco Bueno HI res TP, NMC High Res TP (small), Project Nevada, The Directors Chair, The IMAGINATOR, The Mod Configuration Menu, uHUD, Weapon Mods Expanded (WMX), Weapon Retexture Project (WRP).

Performance mods: 4GB Fallout, Fake Windowed Mode.

And yes, this takes some hours to get going and working smoothly, i still have some performance problems. But i'm working on it, trying to get the NMC Large version instead of small, since it has nicier quality.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

More *XCOM: EU*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

XCOM is so awesome looking. Shame about the most recent patch increasing the teleportation bug (instead of decreasing it as it was meant to do).


----------



## crazyg0od33

If xcom had steamplay Mac + pc I'd get it in a heartbeat...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> XCOM is so awesome looking. Shame about the most recent patch increasing the teleportation bug (instead of decreasing it as it was meant to do).


Yeah, I picked it up a few months ago but didn't get time to play until now, is this bug game breaking? Not even sure when something teleports.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Completely forgot I had some more FC3 laying around









Milambers tweaked / milambers tweaked sweetFX / DX9 / 1920x1080


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Weird glitch haha


----------



## Descadent

Bf3 Aftermath: 7680x1440


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock*











*F1 2012 Demo*











*F1 Race Stars Demo*









*Sleeping Dogs Demo*











*Gran Turismo 4 w/ PCSX2*



*Syndicate*











*Trine*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yeah, I picked it up a few months ago but didn't get time to play until now, is this bug game breaking? Not even sure when something teleports.


You'll know it when it happens. As for how bad it is, the forumites over at 2K are acting as though the Mayans were right, just off by about 3 weeks. Just consider it an extra challenge.


----------



## boredgunner

Been playing mostly Fallout: New Vegas and Skyrim lately. First the former...









Dxtory seems to be much better than MSI AB or Steam for screenshots. Most of RCRN's changes actually show up.


Some cool new monsters:


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Bf3 Aftermath: 7680x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































































































...........................


----------



## KaRLiToS

Nice Resolution *Descadent*


----------



## KungMartin90

AC 3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Kane and Lynch - Dead Men*



*Metro 2033*











*Nexuiz Demo*









*Risen 2 Demo*











*Ridge Racer Unbounded Demo*







*Dirt Showdown Demo*





*Spec Ops - The Line Demo*











*WRC 3 Demo*


----------



## jim2point0

Skyrim


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you running any mods?


----------



## Unstableiser

I love everything about your screenshots except the really ugly woman








Lotro and EB RTW
Redhorn lodes in Moria, a dwarf scout party had been cut off and holding off.

Eregion, Mirobel ring forges (the ruins) an image of Annatar (Sauron the fair) offering advice on ring craft to the elves. There is a sense of great dread here.

EB: RTW, 2nd Legion maniples stormed Tarentum.

Standing with Sigileth, and elf of Lorien who excels in the use of daggers. We're in Southern Mirkwood on a secret errand.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Are you running any mods?


Seeing how I don't think the game came standard with dresses... he MIGHT be using a dress mod. Don't know about the rest though.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*

























































*Castle Crashers*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## LifeDisturbens

When i see all your screenshots i get the big feeling - My 6 months old rig is really bad lol.

Guess i just picked wrong part's, oh well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

eh, IIRC, he barely gets more than a slideshow when taking screenshots, so your rig has no issues...he just uses a ton of mods that drop the fps like crazy, and then doesnt share


----------



## KungMartin90

the witcher 2


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> eh, IIRC, he barely gets more than a slideshow when taking screenshots, so your rig has no issues...he just uses a ton of mods that drop the fps like crazy, and then doesnt share


He shares his mods on his website, and explains in detail how he takes the screenshots.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> eh, IIRC, he barely gets more than a slideshow when taking screenshots, so your rig has no issues...he just uses a ton of mods that drop the fps like crazy, and then doesnt share


I haven't shared the grass mod because isn't finished, like the ENB preset







there are some similar grass mods on Nexus, just try them or make your own one, isn't hard.

More info
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## LifeDisturbens

No, i mean generally.

I have lags like hell on all games, basicly i thought my rig was avarage and it's normal.

But i'm starting to wonder, lol.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh...thats new, then. I remember in the skyrim thread when everyone would ask and the only posts that were put up after were more screenshots...I apologize then


----------



## Rebellion88

Hitman Absolution:


----------



## Descadent

CS:GO 7680x1440 with Flawless Widscreen fix.


----------



## TheRadik

*Saints Row: The Third* Celebrity character


----------



## TheRadik

*EFLC GAY TONY* _(only SweetFX)_








































































---
*EFLC GAY TONY* _(enb icenhancer 2.1)_


----------



## Rebellion88

Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## KungMartin90

AC 3


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*
Featuring my first encounter with any bugs / glitches (note the lack of water and how tall Buck suddenly is).


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just installed Dues Ex HE, game looks great but I think I remember some of you guys running an ENB? Anyone have a link to a good one?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Battlefield 3*











*Hell Yeah! Demo*


----------



## sterik01

gta iv

good ol mafia killing


----------



## Sterling84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Skyrim


probably the best pic of Skyrim in this thread, simply amazing.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> probably the best pic of Skyrim in this thread, simply amazing.


Thank you







That's actually my favorite too. I normally post in the skyrim specific thread but felt those were good enough to post here









I really like this one too.



This one looks quite good if you fullscreen it.



And finally, here are a few more of my favorites.











I call this one: "Justice"



K, I'm done. Carry on!


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/x3tc2013010621003371.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/x3tc2013011219531704.png/

And just captured this big mothership







The Universe will be mine!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/x3tc2013011601222619.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/x3tc2013011601241422.png/


----------



## CryphicKing

Hi all, first post, hopefully all the pictures came out correctly as intended

crysis2


----------



## ghost_z

Is that really crysis 2, looks more like crysis based on cryengine 2 rather than cryengine 3 
But if its really ce3 pls gimme link of this mod or whatever you are showing here, it looks marvelous like the older crysis


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> Is that really crysis 2, looks more like crysis based on cryengine 2 rather than cryengine 3
> But if its really ce3 pls gimme link of this mod or whatever you are showing here, it looks marvelous like the older crysis


Yes, they are more crysis2 than anything, straight from crysis2 mod sdk, you can tell it's from CE3 by its superior texture output format, MSAA, HDR grin and DX11 dll on display info, it's not exactly a mod, it's a scrapped CE3 project from a modder I met on crydev.net. will try to find it and link the download when I have more time.



one question, how come I can't enlarge the scaled images like other members? do I need privilege to do it? the thumbnail size really killing my screen quality









edit: worked out like a charm thank you crazygOod33


----------



## crazyg0od33

When you upload the image and it asks for a resolution for the thumbnail, you just go back into the text for the image after you submit it and change the height and width resolution to what you want


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> When you upload the image and it asks for a resolution for the thumbnail, you just go back into the text for the image after you submit it and change the height and width resolution to what you want


Yep, I set mine to 960 (half of 1920) but I'm fairly certain even if you set it to the actual resolution it won't screw up the page. In fact I am so confident I am going to try it out right now:

*Far Cry 3*



This one line of dialogue sums up everything I found disappointing about "the bloody game". And oh look, I was getting 59.1 FPS.







And 1920 totally worked, yay!


----------



## crazyg0od33

You didn't like it?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> You didn't like it?


Have you read *the interview with the writer*? The whole point of the game was to point out that games are stupid. And that playing them over and over, and finding 120 relics, and climbing however many towers, and following a dot on your HUD, etc... is the definition of insanity as Vass is so happy to keep on going about. Basically, we all got trolled.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Curse you and your suggestive pictures!!! I want to see it all!!!


----------



## CryphicKing

some skyrim shots I took long time ago

this ENB setting with my own tweaks +HD texture and a brunch of other stuffs

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4577/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D4577


----------



## Rebellion88

Some more Hitman


----------



## kenpachiroks

Mix of crysis mods






Vanilla farcry3


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually my favorite too. I normally post in the skyrim specific thread but felt those were good enough to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, I'm done. Carry on!


Possibly one of the most commonly asked questions relating to Skyrim pics but......mod list?









They're amazing shots


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Possibly one of the most commonly asked questions relating to Skyrim pics but......mod list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're amazing shots


And probably the most commonly unanswered question







It's just too big of a list. Take your pick of texture mods. Official high res... Skyrim 2k... whatever floats your boat. Vurts flora + lush grass, trees. Glorious grasses is also great. Crimson tide for blood. Love that one. High res character textures. A ton if custom armors. My Nexus Mod Manger has over 140 mods installed at the moment... and that's not counting the mods I had to install manually O_O

The ENB I use is from a guy on the enbseries forums (Oyama). He said he'd be posting the final version of it there (based on the .132 binary) and only there (not on nexus). I'm one of his ENB testers







I have, of course, modified it a bit









Oh, and I play at 3840x2160 via downsampling, which is one of the only ways to get decent anti-aliasing in ENB beyond v.119, which was the last version with non-deferred lighting.


----------



## TheRadik

*Orcs Must Die 2*, nice game


----------



## jim2point0

Some of the new *Borderlands 2 DLC*


----------



## crazyg0od33

FC3
This place got a laugh out of me...



aaaand, some more:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Spoiler: SOME MAJOR STORY SPOILERS - LOOK AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!!!


















I'm not sure if NSFW stuff is allowed to be put inside a spoiler, so Citra naked (














) will not be uploaded atm...


----------



## sterik01

AO in that game is disgusting.

I just disabled it completely. Could not take my eyes off of it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

there're moments when it bothers me, but for the most part its not too bad in motion, so I have kind of gotten used to it. Kind of like the outlines in the borderlands games - weird at first, but then you kind of get used to it.


----------



## Rebellion88

A few Portal 2 Pictures


----------



## zinfinion

*HAWX 2560x1080 75FPS V-Sync*











I need to work on quality settings, I was just testing out 75Hz refresh rate.


----------



## KaRLiToS

How do you like 21:9

Are those the new monitors?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How do you like 21:9
> 
> Are those the new monitors?


That's a single monitor ... unless you're referring to someone else?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That's a single monitor ... unless you're referring to someone else?


dell makes a 29" ultra widescreen monitor...that could be what he has


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> How do you like 21:9
> Are those the new monitors?


It's the Dell U2913WM. And it is flippin' redonkulous.







The immersion is great. You get the best part of Eyefinity/Surround without all the fisheye and distortion at the extremes. And it's only 1.2x the pixels compared to 1920x1200 so no need for 2x or 3x GPUs. And the 75Hz is a total fluke. One guy on the Whirlpool forums figured it out, and surprise, it works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That's a single monitor ... unless you're referring to someone else?


I believe he meant the new 21:9 monitors in general. Dell, LG, and ASUS all have one, Dell is the only one out in the US so far.


----------



## crazyg0od33

how much does one of those go for?


----------



## tac0slav3

Path of Exile


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> how much does one of those go for?


$700 which is dumb money compared to name brand 2560x1440s or Koreans, but all the current 27" displays have one issue or another, the big one being I can't handle PWM dimming. So that left the $700 Dell 27" and the $1000 Dell 27" and the latter is too expensive and the former has crosshatching and buzzing issues. So pretty much the 29" was the only thing left. And I didn't even want to go the Korean route, I'm just not the gambling sort.


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*


----------



## CryphicKing

Those NFS screens had me sold, will pick it up this weekend.

crysis2 from jungle to urban


----------



## Lhotse

*Crysis 2*


----------



## kx11

Farcry3 - maxed - vanilla


----------



## [email protected]

What kind of monitor are you using?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *HAWX 2560x1080 75FPS V-Sync*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work on quality settings, I was just testing out 75Hz refresh rate.


Nice setup. I enjoy 75hz on my 2209WA as well.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> AO in that game is disgusting.
> 
> I just disabled it completely. Could not take my eyes off of it.


I have to agree. It's way too exaggerated.


----------



## Rebellion88

Really like the Crysis 2 pictures


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Nice setup. I enjoy 75hz on my 2209WA as well.


I'm a tad surprised at how many games are locked at 60Hz. Especially since I was so used to games being playable at whatever Hz you could manage back on CRTs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I have to agree. It's way too exaggerated.


SSAO and HBAO are lols. I used HDAO even though is supposedly optimized for AMD. Interestingly the SSAO in HAWX does the exact same dark halo thing but on planes in midair...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What kind of monitor are you using?


i was playing it on Bravia HX920 46'' , 10 bit color gives the game another experience


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*


----------



## Descadent

nice to see some screenshots of 2560x1080. great option for people if they don't want to commit to 1440p


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> crysis2 from jungle to urban


Is that some custom map? Those look great.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nice to see some screenshots of 2560x1080. great option for people if they don't want to commit to 1440p


Going by the number of "1080 is dumb, make it 2880x1200" and "OMG just buy a 2560x1440 and get a ton more pixels" comments in all the 21:9 threads I'd wager more people would have an issue committing to the 29".









Though having only just got it yesterday, I'm getting the sense that going back to 16:9 for games would be extremely difficult. And claustrophobia inducing.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Deus Ex: Human Revolution*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. I am still mad at myself for not getting this game on the steam winter sale. There is always the summer sale.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Link to said panel ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Going by the number of "1080 is dumb, make it 2880x1200" and "OMG just buy a 2560x1440 and get a ton more pixels" comments in all the 21:9 threads I'd wager more people would have an issue committing to the 29".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though having only just got it yesterday, I'm getting the sense that going back to 16:9 for games would be extremely difficult. And claustrophobia inducing.


are there any recent games that haven't supported that resolution? What happens? is the screen stretched horizontally or do you play those games in 1920x1080p


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Batman Arkham City*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The cutscenes in arkham city/arham asylum are very blurry and low quality for me. What could be the problem? Or are they pre-rendered? If so, is there some how a mod or something to spice things up?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Link to said panel ?


Store page: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=225-4201
And a bunch of videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=u2913wm

A great overview, and demonstrates some of the quirky things some games get up to. Pretty much anything that has some odd issues in Eyefinity/Surround will have the exact same issues with 21:9.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> are there any recent games that haven't supported that resolution? What happens? is the screen stretched horizontally or do you play those games in 1920x1080p


The Witcher 2 stays in 16:9, though there is a fix being worked on. Hawken chops off the top and bottom, though it's still in dev so there is some hope that will be addressed. Mark of the Ninja stretches horizontally (or squishes vertically, same difference). But basically if it doesn't play nice at 21:9, just set it to 1920x1080 and it's fine.

Here's a link to a list of games and which work I posted in another thread on these displays. There's actually a lot of good info in most of my posts in that thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1347281/tr-asus-shows-super-wide-29-21-9-144hz-24-16-9-displays/0_50#post_19005233

You also get to see me vacillate like crazy about whether 21:9s make sense or are totally dumb.







Now that I have it, I can definitely say it is awesome. Definitely not for everyone though.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> And probably the most commonly unanswered question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just too big of a list. Take your pick of texture mods. Official high res... Skyrim 2k... whatever floats your boat. Vurts flora + lush grass, trees. Glorious grasses is also great. Crimson tide for blood. Love that one. High res character textures. A ton if custom armors. My Nexus Mod Manger has over 140 mods installed at the moment... and that's not counting the mods I had to install manually O_O
> 
> The ENB I use is from a guy on the enbseries forums (Oyama). He said he'd be posting the final version of it there (based on the .132 binary) and only there (not on nexus). I'm one of his ENB testers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, of course, modified it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I play at 3840x2160 via downsampling, which is one of the only ways to get decent anti-aliasing in ENB beyond v.119, which was the last version with non-deferred lighting.


Hahaha. Valid point there at the begining. You've given me a place to start though. Cheers +Rep


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Those NFS screens had me sold, will pick it up this weekend.
> 
> crysis2 from jungle to urban
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what mods are those?


----------



## Lhotse

*Crysis 2*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Store page: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=225-4201
> And a bunch of videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=u2913wm
> 
> A great overview, and demonstrates some of the quirky things some games get up to. Pretty much anything that has some odd issues in Eyefinity/Surround will have the exact same issues with 21:9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 2 stays in 16:9, though there is a fix being worked on. Hawken chops off the top and bottom, though it's still in dev so there is some hope that will be addressed. Mark of the Ninja stretches horizontally (or squishes vertically, same difference). But basically if it doesn't play nice at 21:9, just set it to 1920x1080 and it's fine.
> 
> Here's a link to a list of games and which work I posted in another thread on these displays. There's actually a lot of good info in most of my posts in that thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1347281/tr-asus-shows-super-wide-29-21-9-144hz-24-16-9-displays/0_50#post_19005233
> 
> You also get to see me vacillate like crazy about whether 21:9s make sense or are totally dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have it, I can definitely say it is awesome. Definitely not for everyone though.


Damn I'd get one of those but i'm dumping my cash into a Springfield XDM 40sw


----------



## HiCZoK

Painkiller HD.
supersampling x2 + some smaa on most of these shots
I think I got addicted to supersampling 4x







It makes performance bad in most of things







So I am using at least 2x +smaa





[/img]


----------



## Unstableiser

Mass Effect


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Store page: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=225-4201
> And a bunch of videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=u2913wm
> 
> A great overview, and demonstrates some of the quirky things some games get up to. Pretty much anything that has some odd issues in Eyefinity/Surround will have the exact same issues with 21:9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 2 stays in 16:9, though there is a fix being worked on. Hawken chops off the top and bottom, though it's still in dev so there is some hope that will be addressed. Mark of the Ninja stretches horizontally (or squishes vertically, same difference). But basically if it doesn't play nice at 21:9, just set it to 1920x1080 and it's fine.
> 
> Here's a link to a list of games and which work I posted in another thread on these displays. There's actually a lot of good info in most of my posts in that thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1347281/tr-asus-shows-super-wide-29-21-9-144hz-24-16-9-displays/0_50#post_19005233
> 
> You also get to see me vacillate like crazy about whether 21:9s make sense or are totally dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have it, I can definitely say it is awesome. Definitely not for everyone though.


holy moly $700 for 1080p(yes i know the ratio but it's still 1080), that's only $250 less than what I paid for 3 of my 1440p crossovers all together.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Is that some custom map? Those look great.


Thank you, and yeah sir screen 1-8 are custom maps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> what mods are those?


a long list to go down.

screen 1-4 from an abandoned mod project

screen 5-7 CRYSIS REVIVAL V3.60- V3.99. with my own modifcation(IMO only map 3 looks decent) download link http://www.moddb.com/mods/rgot/downloads/crysis-revival-v37

screen 8 messing around in my little CE3 map, not a mod.

screen 9-10 a working in progress map, release day TBA

screen 11-17 quality mod 1.8-1.92 vanilla texture and Alcatraz 3.0-4.0 (you can easily google them up)

Take a break from jungle, now playing around cities, maldo4.0 beta and more


----------



## KungMartin90

That's some pretty killer detail. What fps are you getting and on what specs?


----------



## jim2point0

If you're going to hide the UI from your Crysis 2 screenshots, why not hide the useless gun model too?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> If you're going to hide the UI from your screenshots, why not hide the useless gun model too?


why is the gun model useless?


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Hitman: Absolution* *(* *8044x1440* *)*


----------



## zinfinion

Nice to see some devs are working hard to mitigate fisheye.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nice to see some devs are working hard to mitigate fisheye.


And this is out of the box resolution, Hitman is really a nice game for multi monitor.







No need for a third party tool like WideScreenFixer or Flawless Widescreen.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nice to see some devs are working hard to mitigate fisheye.


Lately fisheye hasn't been a problem, or as drastic of an effect. I can't wait to see bioshock infinite on it since it's got full support too.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> No need for a third party tool like WideScreenFixer or Flawless Widescreen.


This 29" display is hilarious because I am having to deal with both Eyefinity/Surround issues as well as >60Hz issues. >60Hz I've solved with Nvidia Inspector, there is a toggle to force games to pick the highest Hz for a given resolution (presuming they don't have an internal hard lock at 60). And the two apps you mentioned are both excellent for the widescreen stuff. I'm honestly shocked how many devs just go Vert- and don't even care. /me glares at Robot Entertainment...

Definitely a learning curve I wasn't anticipating but it is worth dealing with it for the extended FOV and higher refresh rate.







After my abysmal first try for an LED LCD with the ASUS PB278Q I'm super happy with the Dell. No bleed, minimal glow, no dead or hot pixels.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why is the gun model useless?


If you're just going to screenshot a wall texture... why obscure it with the gun model? If you're screenshotting action, I can see a purpose of taking up screenspace with 2 hands and a gun. Otherwise.... hide it. Makes it easier to see more of the ground textures you're showing off


----------



## noz182

*Skyrim*
Found this while heading back to whiterun. I know it's not great quality, but that is because I have not gotten around to installing some ENB and other graphical mods.


----------



## zinfinion

*Sine Mora 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*

Interestingly, Sine Mora is natively 2.37:1 and will be letterboxed on all displays other than a 21:9 (I really hate how the marketers are terming them 21:9, but whatever).


----------



## black7hought

*Medal of Honor: Warfighter - 1920 x 1080 High Settings*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Euro Truck Simulator 2


----------



## jellis142

Robbaz was right, that game is glorious







Tempted to pick it up, a game that isn't a shooter is welcome in my library of games.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Euro Truck Simulator 2


*Nooooooooooooooooooooo... Must... resist....*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Robbaz was right, that game is glorious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempted to pick it up, a game that isn't a shooter is welcome in my library of games.


What game?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Nooooooooooooooooooooo... Must... resist....*


Don't buy it!
I was MIA for 6 hours last night in that evil game









Euro Truck Simulator 2


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait seriously? you just, drive trucks? hahahahahahaha


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wait seriously? you just, drive trucks? hahahahahahaha


Wait, you just shoot toons hahahahaha








That must take some real thinking about


----------



## crazyg0od33

nah it just doesnt seem exciting to me. I was never much of a simulator person, its just not my thing. I was just surprised there was one for truck driving haha. seems like a weird thing to simulate


----------



## TheRadik

*Space Marine*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> nah it just doesnt seem exciting to me. I was never much of a simulator person, its just not my thing. I was just surprised there was one for truck driving haha. seems like a weird thing to simulate


I know where you're coming from bud








But at the mo, the game is challenging! And challenging is the fun









You have to find Job offers. Drive to where ever the job is, hook up the load and get it to its destination without getting fines or damage!
And so it's about managing a haulage company as much as driving








That lorry is costing me about £1,000 a day in bank payments! Plus damages and fuel!

But yeah, it's not a game for everyone!
And for how long it will hold my interest, I have no idea


----------



## jim2point0

That sounds too much like real life







I need my video games to take me away from real life.

Now if there were demons attacking your truck and you had to fight them off with a shotgun that fired holy, demon-smiting shotgun shells, all while trying to drive an unwieldy truck, I'd be all over it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^^ haha same ^^^


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Holy crap Robbaz makes Euro Truck Simulator 2 look so awesome, I'm seriously trying my hardest to resist but I can't for the life of me see how driving around in a semi can't be fun.


----------



## kx11

FC3


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FC3


Just beat that section, now about halfway done. Awesome gameplay segment


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FC3


How come my game doesn't look like that ;(
You have anything installed on it? ;o


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> How come my game doesn't look like that ;(
> You have anything installed on it? ;o


not really , maxed settings


----------



## Castaa

Just finished Dark Souls (PC) today.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> not really , maxed settings


I probably gotta check my settings then, lol


----------



## kx11

FC3


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I probably gotta check my settings then, lol


thats a cutscene though, and the performance capture cutscenes in FC3 are amazing...are you comparing the same scene to your game or are you comparing the gameplay portions to that scene?


----------



## baconbitz44

Just lurking hard at College of Winterhold in Skyrim.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thats a cutscene though, and the performance capture cutscenes in FC3 are amazing...are you comparing the same scene to your game or are you comparing the gameplay portions to that scene?


I didn't know it was a cutscene haha, my bad








Yea the cutscenes are awesome


----------



## Derko1

*Lost Planet 2*


----------



## Descadent

Mario Kart in 7680x1440!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha awesome!


----------



## philhalo66

DOOM 3


----------



## Section-9

*Blacklight: Retribution*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> That's some pretty killer detail. What fps are you getting and on what specs?


Those shots were taken from my old rig with a single 680, runs 45-70 the entire time with MSAAx4 + FXAA ultra, I see only 15% performance lose from maldo4.0 compare to vanilla, which is surprisingly good. , the only significant processing power increase are from the memory. Vanilla DX11 +hd texture uses only 4G and maldo is up to 8G I believe crysis2 (with maldo texture) and BF3 are the only 2 games i've seen used more than 8G rams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> If you're going to hide the UI from your Crysis 2 screenshots, why not hide the useless gun model too?


I see your point, yeah in most scenario it is true, actually my screenshots are mixed, 70% are with weapons. my intention was to make ppl realize my screens are from gameplay not post super simpling bullshots. plus sometimes showing a nano leg is pretty sexy









these, imo, looks better with weapon





now on topic I swear, crysis2's explosion scene is the best I ever witnessed from any video games or movies. flash, fire ball, volumetric smoke, fire floating around. no 2 scenairo looked the same I need to make a gif for it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

WoW: Mists of Pandaria


----------



## kx11

projectCars


----------



## Scott1541

Battlefield 3, The sinking tank (missed the first bit of it sinking







)





Mafia II


----------



## Descadent

I want to play that project cars so bad. Just don't want to spend money on a wheel! Guess I could use my microsoft xbox 360 wheel with windows wireless receiver, but it doesn't turn full 900 degrees like a real car. It's very hard to even use with forza. I used to be into nascar and other racing sims big time about 10 years ago. Had full 6 speed shifter, clutch, wheel and all that but it broke over time from use. Had a logitech g25 wheel, clutch, shifter set in college 4 years ago, but I had to get rid of it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I want to play that project cars so bad. Just don't want to spend money on a wheel!


Yuuuuup. Wheels are ridiculous compared to joysticks. A perfectly functional HOTAS goes for $40 but a baseline wheel and pedals starts at $250. And to do it right you're looking at around $600 for a Thrustmaster T500RS.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Mario Kart in 7680x1440!!!


.............................. aaaaand it still looks like ass. lol.

witcher 2


----------



## black7hought

*Guild Wars 2 - 1920 x 1080*


----------



## KungMartin90

AC3


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Battlefield 3, The sinking tank (missed the first bit of it sinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mafia II


How is Mafia II ?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Mafia 2 isn't bad, it's just not open world at all like most thought it would. It's def worth playing though.


----------



## Scott1541

Yeah, Mafia II is an alright game. I think I've played it through at least 3 times now







It would be better if it was open world but it's still good.


----------



## frickfrock999

So, I tried snapping some Crysis screenshots and this happened.
The memory numbers don't even make sense.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> .............................. aaaaand it still looks like ass. lol.


did you magically think it would look like a 2013 game >_> ?


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 3200x1350 2xSGSSAA SMAA 50-60FPS*



*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 3072x1296 2xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*






*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS*


----------



## Derko1

Man those HP shots look so awesome! I use 2720x1530 downsampled to 1080 and it's not enough to get rid of the jaggies. We don't have any support for AA with ATI.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some shots from Trine.
(Don't know why the OSD showed up in some shots - I have my Afterburner settings so that it doesn't show on them.)


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*
The more I play, the more I find Vass being my favourite character. Sure, he's mental but he's awesome.


----------



## zinfinion

*Orcs Must Die! 2560x1080 Flawless Widescreen 75FPS*

No idea what settings I was using, just a cool shot I happened to grab. I settled on 4xMSAA SMAA. All the transparencies in the game really bog down more intense AA methods.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Duke Nukem Forever* *(* *8044x1440* *)*


----------



## Unstableiser

ME3


----------



## kx11

Farcary3


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some Borderlands 2:







Just a few random from Duke Forever:


----------



## frickfrock999

*The Witcher 2*

The game is INSANELY hard to run. Even with a 2500k, 8 GB of ram, and a 5850. I can barely run it at medium @ 1440x900.

I guess you just need a monster of a machine.


----------



## BradleyW

Solid 60 with Uber off on my end








You need a dual card setup and a high powered CPU to have a chance at 1080p or higher on high settings+


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You need a *dual card setup* and a high powered CPU to have a chance at 1080p or higher on high settings+


Booo. Good thing I haven't bought it yet then. Also waiting for a 21:9 fix as well, lols.


----------



## frickfrock999

I haven't tried turning Uber on yet, but I honestly thought running at 1440x900 wouldn't be a problem with this much ram. Especially at these settings.

Shame the 2500k isn't as powerful as I thought.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Especially at these settings.


Turning off SSAO would probably yield a pretty good boost.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I believe disabling game-play Depth of Field also boosts your performance quite a bit, even more-so than SSAO if I recall correctly.


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 4xSGSSAA SMAA 60FPS - Helicopters Are Cool Edition!*


----------



## Derko1

Wow.... just went to replay the game and seriously... the game looks incredible in 21:9! I wish mine looked half as good as yours.


----------



## TheRadik

Nice Shots







Hot Persuit.
--
More:
*The Withcer 2*








*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*






*Saints Row: The Third*





Brutus Hetfield










*Super Street Fitghter IV Arcade Edition*: Abel Nice Player


----------



## zinfinion

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 Demo*

What a quaint little British sign. It must mean there is a recycling center nearby.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Euro Truck Simulator 2 Demo*
> 
> What a quaint little British sign. It must mean there is a recycling center nearby.


Roundabout sign.



Most of the roundabout signs in real life look like this


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Booo. Good thing I haven't bought it yet then. Also waiting for a 21:9 fix as well, lols.


Waiting for fix too














48:9

*BradleyW*, have you solved your issue?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Waiting for fix too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48:9
> 
> *BradleyW*, have you solved your issue?


Which one?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Roundabout sign.










I am playing on my supposed American ignorance. But yes, roundabouts in a semi, especially when roundabouts are virtually nonexistent in the US, are quite stressful. Oh, not to mention driving on the left, haha. And then I take a ferry across to the continent and they are all noooo, drive on the right side now...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Waiting for fix too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48:9


https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/index.php/The_Witcher_2 ??


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Which one?


The Witcher 2 Enhanced edition?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> The Witcher 2 Enhanced edition?


Yes, the poor CFX! Sorry I was miles away!
I managed to get around 90 percent usage on each card now since I lowered the LOD distance and upped the AF to x16








Cheers


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing on my supposed American ignorance. But yes, roundabouts in a semi, especially when roundabouts are virtually nonexistent in the US, are quite stressful. Oh, not to mention driving on the left, haha. And then I take a ferry across to the continent and they are all noooo, drive on the right side now...


Haha I call em circles. we have one in my town that is pretty big compared to any others I've seen and it is such a nightmare. Accidents all over and even harder to see cause theres an overpass through it and part of the overpass supports block the view of where people come out









heres a google maps image


----------



## Lhotse

*Mafia II*


----------



## Derko1

OMG... I can only imagine the havoc that would be caused by a circle in the NY area. It would probably be accidents every single hour!


----------



## SchmoSalt

*Natural Selection 2 - Max Settings - 2048x1152*

































^Guess he devoured all of my money.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG... I can only imagine the havoc that would be caused by a circle in the NY area. It would probably be accidents every single hour!


yeah its bad. where in jersey are you?
this is the somerville circle


----------



## nasmith2000

far cry--various mods, textures, and saaaaaaaaWEET FX.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yeah its bad. where in jersey are you?
> this is the somerville circle


lol didn't know you were in Jersey! I'm in Jersey City Heights, right at the edge of Hoboken. Man... I know we have a few circles, but they're such a huge pain. I know that if they were any where near up here... things would be a mess. Crappy NJ drivers, mixed with aggressive NY drivers... is recipe for a dozen accidents a day per highway.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha I know, but I always say "if you can survive driving in jersey, nobody should tell you you're a bad driver"
I hate maryland (I go to UMD), they always drive the speed limit...who does that?!?


----------



## zinfinion

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 Demo 2560x1080 SMAA - ACHILEE5! See What You've Started Edition*

The demo makes you take the back road to Dover, but it's totally worth it for the scenery. And yes, I totally drove a semi onto a boat.














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Haha I call em circles. we have one in my town that is pretty big compared to any others I've seen and it is such a nightmare.


That is insane...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

The best way I can sum up Jersey's roads is if you were to look at a road atlas of it, it's like as if you gave a toddler free reins with a crayon. ...Yeah, what a mess.

(from Jersey too)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha I know, but I always say "if you can survive driving in jersey, nobody should tell you you're a bad driver"
> I hate maryland (I go to UMD), they always drive the speed limit...who does that?!?


Yea I hate Maryland too... I don't drive a race car, but my car is fast enough and I tend to always just drive with the traffic and it KILLS ME to drive in MD. Everyone is always like 5 below the speed limit... it's nuts! I can do 5 hours to VA... but could probably do 4 if it wasn't for MD.









Don't know if you guys have been near Jersey City with all the construction leading to the Holland Tunnel... but I gotta go through that area very often and it's A HUGE MESS... 3 times I've seen people driving into on coming traffic, cause it's confusing as heck!









Some pics to stay on topic... finally got my perfect settings with SweetFX for BF3.


----------



## jim2point0

Bear with me here. These are sort of an experiment. I'm not all that familiar with doing proper panoramas so these came out rather... interesting. But I like them







*Full view recommended* if you want to appreciate them even more









*Some Deus Ex HR.*
_ENB + SweetFX, Glitched Save (no-hud), Cheat Engine (disabled gravity + XYZ manipulation), Photomerged in Photoshop_


----------



## Brainsick

@Derko1: Can you share your settings mate? Im already using your previous version of your BF3 SweetFX and it looks good, I want to give this one a try.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> These are sort of an experiment. I'm not all that familiar with doing proper panoramas so these came out rather... interesting.


As far as the panorama aspect of it goes, is it similar to what is done with real life photographs? Stand in one spot then take overlapping images and stitch them? I toyed around with this back in 2004 or so when the first tools had just come out. Never thought to do it in a game. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## jim2point0

More or less what I did. I keep my mouse on the same plane by using Cheat Engine to lock my Y axis. Then I pan across and take screenshots. Move up. Lock again. Pan across. Sometimes I goof up but as long as I capture enough shots, Photoshop does the rest for me rather brilliantly. Then I just crop out the outlying areas that won't fit in and voila


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More or less what I did. I keep my mouse on the same plane by using Cheat Engine to lock my Y axis. Then I pan across and take screenshots. Move up. Lock again. Pan across. Sometimes I goof up but as long as I capture enough shots, Photoshop does the rest for me rather brilliantly. Then I just crop out the outlying areas that won't fit in and voila


Awesome. I love how with the close perspective it has to do a cylindrical warp to keep everything right. Very artistic looking. Much different than the boring old landscape panos that I did.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Bear with me here. These are sort of an experiment. I'm not all that familiar with doing proper panoramas so these came out rather... interesting. But I like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full view recommended* if you want to appreciate them even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some Deus Ex HR.*
> _ENB + SweetFX, Glitched Save (no-hud), Cheat Engine (disabled gravity + XYZ manipulation), Photomerged in Photoshop_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, I just started game and yours looks much better then mine. May I have a link to your SweetFX settings?


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I haven't tried turning Uber on yet, but I honestly thought running at 1440x900 wouldn't be a problem with this much ram. Especially at these settings.
> 
> Shame the 2500k isn't as powerful as I thought.


2500k is solid, 5850 is outdated. Also you're running Vista 32bit? What's the point of having 8GB RAM...


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> 2500k is solid, 5850 is outdated. Also you're running Vista 32bit? What's the point of having 8GB RAM...


Yup. Ninja'd me


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Awesome. I love how with the close perspective it has to do a cylindrical warp to keep everything right. Very artistic looking. Much different than the boring old landscape panos that I did.


I did some for Hitman Absolution too... which I think might be more of an accomplishment, given that there's no proper first person camera in that game

























Couple more *Deus Ex HR*.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> 5850 is outdated.


It might be "outdated" but it's still a beast of a card.
She's a step below the 7850. You make it sound like I'm using an 8800 GT.









Like I said, it's gotta be the 2500k causing the abysmal gaming performance.










*Soul Calibur Online.*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It might be "outdated" but it's still a beast of a card.
> She's a step below the 7850.


30-50% difference in most games. 138% difference in Batman, but that hardly counts.









http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/512?vs=549


----------



## Reloaded83

Zinfinion - What input device are you using when playing Euro Truck?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Zinfinion - What input device are you using when playing Euro Truck?


360 pad with only the left stick mapped to steering and triggers to throttle/brake and A and B to downshift/upshift. I was too lazy to map more of the controls. And TrackIR for looking around, which is pretty awesome at intersections without lights.


----------



## Psycho666

Some modded Skyrim shots


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Euro Truck Simulator 2 Demo 2560x1080 SMAA - ACHILEE5! See What You've Started Edition*
> 
> The demo makes you take the back road to Dover, but it's totally worth it for the scenery. And yes, I totally drove a semi onto a boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking like a pro there bud








But don't buy the game!
Because of some crazy IDK, it says I've played for 40 hours so far








But my nine year old daughter has been playing it quite a bit


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Looking like a pro there bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't buy the game!
> Because of some crazy IDK, it says I've played for 40 hours so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my nine year old daughter has been playing it quite a bit


I thought she had her own system? Be careful, I bet she is going to take two of your monitor's when you are not looking!








Very nice setup btw bud! Looks great!


----------



## Reloaded83

I have a Fanatec wheel that I was thinking about trying with Euro Truck - do you have to use the paddle shifters or can you use the h-pattern shifter on your Logitech wheel achilee5? And clutch?


----------



## TheRadik

*Fieldrunners 2*








































*Trackmania 2*


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some pics to stay on topic... finally got my perfect settings with SweetFX for BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i thought that sweetfx on bf3 could get you banned?








but that looks awesome!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I thought she had her own system? Be careful, I bet she is going to take two of your monitor's when you are not looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup btw bud! Looks great!


She does have her own Rig, but you have to make these sacrifices when you're a dad with three screens








So I'm on my laptop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I have a Fanatec wheel that I was thinking about trying with Euro Truck - do you have to use the paddle shifters or can you use the h-pattern shifter on your Logitech wheel achilee5? And clutch?


Hi









I did read that if you go to the Euro Truck web site, you can try the demo









As for controls! I'm using "H" shift with clutch, using split shift! So I can run odd or even gears, and swap odd to even with a button!
So I have 1,3,5,7,9,11 or 2,4,6,8,10,12.
So if I was in 12th gear and wanted 11th, I dip the clutch and push the button to split! But if I was in 12th and wanted 10th, I'd just dip the clutch and shift the "H" shifter!
That's about as good as I can explain it over text









But yeah, try the demo









edit
You can use paddles, auto box, or shifter


----------



## BradleyW

Alan Wake (Best game ever made!)



Alice: Madness Returns



The Hunter



Skyrim



MOH: Warfighter



SniperEliteV2



Dishonored (I love this game!)



AC III


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read that if you go to the Euro Truck web site, you can try the demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for controls! I'm using "H" shift with clutch, using split shift! So I can run odd or even gears, and swap odd to even with a button!
> So I have 1,3,5,7,9,11 or 2,4,6,8,10,12.
> So if I was in 12th gear and wanted 11th, I dip the clutch and push the button to split! But if I was in 12th and wanted 10th, I'd just dip the clutch and shift the "H" shifter!
> That's about as good as I can explain it over text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, try the demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> You can use paddles, auto box, or shifter


Ah, that is explained perfectly. Thank you! Yes, I am going to check out the demo now that I know there is one. At work currently so thought I'd just ask since you guys already have the game.









Thank you


----------



## BradleyW

See my gaming shots on page 1209


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah! And mine too! [/attentionwhoring]

Surprised you guys actually leave it on the 10 posts per page default? Yikes. This thread only has 404 pages for me


----------



## AbdullahG

How are you only getting 30FPS in Alice: Madness Returns? You're either running PhysX on an AMD card or you haven't uncapped the 30FPS cap. I'm assuming the latter.


----------



## kx11

old BF3 shots , don't recall what mods i used


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How are you only getting 30FPS in Alice: Madness Returns? You're either running PhysX on an AMD card or you haven't uncapped the 30FPS cap. I'm assuming the latter.


I'm awesome! That's how!
No I've just not disabled the 30 fps limit at the time of that printscreen.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> old BF3 shots , don't recall what mods i used


I wouldn't want to know... yikes


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*


The blue filter seems...noticeable.


----------



## BradleyW

Only slightly


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yeah! And mine too! [/attentionwhoring]
> 
> Surprised you guys actually leave it on the 10 posts per page default? Yikes. This thread only has 404 pages for me


121 for me ...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It might be "outdated" but it's still a beast of a card.
> She's a step below the 7850. You make it sound like I'm using an 8800 GT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's gotta be the 2500k causing the abysmal gaming performance.


except its not...
I have a 2500k, and I have the witcher also, and I consistently get over 60fps with everything on and high except for ubersampling


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Ah, that is explained perfectly. Thank you! Yes, I am going to check out the demo now that I know there is one. At work currently so thought I'd just ask since you guys already have the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


http://www.eurotrucksimulator2.com/


----------



## andrews2547

I can't see a "download demo" anywhere, but it's on Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/227300/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I can't see a "download demo" anywhere, but it's on Steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/227300/


My link should get this


----------



## Derko1

Some more BF3 shots... thought I was happy with my sweetfx settings... but they don't work on every map. Gotta find some middle ground.
*Battlefield 3*


----------



## jim2point0

You can't really screw with the colors in BF3 because the color grading is so different for each map. I find that increasing vibrance, while brilliant on some, will make others look awful. You can just scroll up the page a bit to see how horrendous you can make BF3 look with bad settings







Good luck!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can't really screw with the colors in BF3 because the color grading is so different for each map. I find that increasing vibrance, while brilliant on some, will make others look awful. You can just scroll up the page a bit to see how horrendous you can make BF3 look with bad settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Gee... thanks.









I'm not even using vibrance... been playing around with lift gain gamma, but can't really get the hang of it. I've tried looking up some info on it, but can't really find anything specific as to how to balance it.

Some before and after shots of what I'm trying to accomplish... but like I said, does not work on all maps.


----------



## Unstableiser

Mass Effect 3


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Gee... thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even using vibrance... been playing around with lift gain gamma, but can't really get the hang of it. I've tried looking up some info on it, but can't really find anything specific as to how to balance it.
> 
> Some before and after shots of what I'm trying to accomplish... but like I said, does not work on all maps.


Haha. I was just saying... it's an uphill battle trying to improve that game









Vibrance is just an alternative way to increase color saturation. The most common complaint about BF3 is that it's too desaturated, so people go nuts with vibrance and end up making it look like a cartoon.

LiftGammaGain is just like levels in photoshop. It's my favorite setting in SweetFX. It helps to know what you want to change before starting to screw with things though. You can do things like straight contrast adjustment. Lowering all 3 shadow values and increasing all 3 highlight values by the same amount is basically increasing contrast. And you have more control over it than curves. I wonder why curves even exists...

I pretty much gave up on it. On an individual map basis, you can do amazing things....


----------



## Derko1

Wow... great shots!









I guess it makes sense that it's like levels in PS... I've pretty much been going from map to map trying to get something that is semi balanced for all of them. It's crazy how much the original maps differentiate from the latest expansion too... I think you're right. It is a lost cause trying to get something that works for all the maps.


----------



## Derko1

One last set... I give up.








*Battlefield 3*


----------



## kx11

farcry3


----------



## jim2point0

More fun times with Deus Ex "panoramas"


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Need for Speed: Hot pursuit* *(*8044x1440*)*


----------



## Eiennohi

Amazing shots jim!

Where do I install sweet fx for bf3? I have it for origin and cant find the directory


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Need for Speed: Hot pursuit* *(*8044x1440*)*


That is a freaking huge van


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That is a freaking huge van










Just pretend it is a stretch limo. Fisheye (and lower cost and smaller footprint and no need for SLI) is one of the reasons I opted for 21:9.


----------



## ASO7

*Unreal Engine 3*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That is a freaking huge van


I really like how people point the only negative thing without saying anything positive







. Hello, this game is from 2010.









There you go, its edited for you

*16:9*



*21:9*



Instead of *48:9*


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really like how people point the only negative thing without saying anything positive. Hello, this game is from 2010.


So is Metro 2033. I don't see your point? Crysis is from 2007.

I suppose we could point out the *impressive* amount of aliasing in those screens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That is a freaking huge van


I LOLed


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That is a freaking huge van
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how people point the only negative thing without saying anything positive. Hello, this game is from 2010.
Click to expand...

I was just messing around


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Unreal Engine 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice shots!... but not enough grass... or skyrim in there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I suppose we could point out the *impressive* amount of aliasing in those screens


I LOL'd at that!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So is Metro 2033. I don't see your point? Crysis is from 2007.
> 
> I suppose we could point out the *impressive* amount of *aliasing* in those screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOLed


You don't see my point, here you go, Hitman: Absolution (2012) No stretched side.

And if you don't understand my second point, when I comment something, I say mostly positive points. I don't point the only negative thing.

And please don't talk about *Aliasing*, I'm posting my pictures in 1440p while you are posting yours in 1000p (1600x1000). or 900p (1600x900)

I have *3,686,400* pixels for 16:9 screenshots
(or *11,583,360* pixels for 3 x monitors),

while your screenshots are *1,600,000 pixels*(for 1000p) or *1,440,000* (for your 900p)


----------



## Degree

How do you guys get NFS to look so good?
Maybe it's because I'm not playing it right now (i dont usually pay much attention to the details) and because I'm at the screenshots really good but I have it on max settings I know for sure


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> You don't see my point, here you go, Hitman: Absolution (2012) No stretched side.
> 
> And if you don't understand my second point, when I comment something, I say mostly positive points. I don't point the only negative thing.
> 
> And please don't talk about *Aliasing*, I'm posting my pictures in 1440p while you are posting yours in 1000p (1600x1000). or 900p (1600x900)
> 
> I have *3,686,400* pixels for 16:9 screenshots
> (or *11,583,360* pixels for 3 x monitors),
> 
> while your screenshots are *1,600,000 pixels*(for 1000p) or *1,440,000* (for your 900p)


Just because the game is old and is stretched like crazy (unlike modern games) doesn't mean I'm suddenly going to be impressed. Just like posting screenshots of Quake 1 won't impress me anymore, even though that game looked amazing back in the day.

And I only post 900p screenshots because my originals on flickr are in PNG form, and I don't want to bog down the forums with 2.5 MB images each. So I post the downsized images that flickr generates for me.

As for the screenshots themselves, they are downsampled from 4K (2160p). And the point of that (downsampling) is strictly to remove aliasing. I don't see the point in playing a game across 3 monitors and rattling off pixel numbers if the end result is a horribly aliased image. Takes me right out of the game when i see jaggies like that. Which is fine if you're ok with it, but I wouldn't expect anyone to be impressed by it either.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really like how people point the only negative thing without saying anything positive. Hello, this game is from 2010.


No negativity intended on my part, especially not towards you. Hot Pursuit is gorgeous and fun, much more so than The Run or Most Wanted. Sure it has some blemishes with shadow resolution and some street lamps being oddly immune to antialiasing, but out of the three it is far and away the best hands down.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just because the game is old and is stretched like crazy (unlike modern games) doesn't mean I'm suddenly going to be impressed. Just like posting screenshots of Quake 1 won't impress me anymore, even though that game looked amazing back in the day.
> 
> And I only post 900p screenshots because my originals on flickr are in PNG form, and I don't want to bog down the forums with 2.5 MB images each. So I post the downsized images that flickr generates for me.
> 
> As for the screenshots themselves, they are downsampled from 4K (2160p). And the point of that (downsampling) is strictly to remove aliasing. I don't see the point in playing a game across 3 monitors and rattling off pixel numbers if the end result is a *horribly aliased image*. Takes me right out of the game when i see jaggies like that. Which is fine if you're ok with it, but I wouldn't *expect anyone to be impressed* by it either.


What do you expect me to do, I run the game at max settings for 8044x1440, do you expect me to recode the game?

If you don't expect anyone to be impress about it, don't expect me to post more screenshots here again.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just because the game is old and is stretched like crazy (unlike modern games) *doesn't mean I'm suddenly going to be impressed*. Just like posting screenshots of Quake 1 won't impress me anymore, even though that game looked amazing back in the day.
> 
> And I only post 900p screenshots because my originals on flickr are in PNG form, and I don't want to bog down the forums with 2.5 MB images each. So I post the downsized images that flickr generates for me.
> 
> As for the screenshots themselves, they are downsampled from 4K (2160p). And the point of that (downsampling) is strictly to remove aliasing. I don't see the point in playing a game across 3 monitors and rattling off pixel numbers if the end result is a horribly aliased image. Takes me right out of the game when i see jaggies like that. Which is fine if you're ok with it, but *I wouldn't expect anyone to be impressed by it either.*


Huh... so I guess I didn't realize every shot I post I gotta make sure that I'm impressing you. No wonder you din't like my BF3 shots... I forgot I was trying to impress you.


----------



## Red1776

Dirt 3 Ultra settings 8/AA 5760 x 1080


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Dirt 3 Ultra settings 8/AA 5760 x 1080


Nice shot Red1776









I really love Dirt 3, probably better than Dirt Showdown. Need to reinstall it. I guess you don't have hard time maxing it out at that resolution







.

LOL at crazyg0od33


----------



## crazyg0od33

but really, I love all the shots, I just dont think I can handle that much stretch. Obviously its not being played in a flat config, but I'm not sure how I'd like it...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice shot Red1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I really love Dirt 3, probably better than Dirt Showdown.* Need to reinstall it. I guess you don't have hard time maxing it out at that resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think you should re-install D3... IT IS better than showdown.


----------



## kx11

FarCry3


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Can we all stop arguing please!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FarCry3


Now I have to try killing a bear with my knife








BRB


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really, I love all the shots, I just dont think I can handle that much stretch. Obviously its not being played in a flat config, but I'm not sure how I'd like it...


Honestly , you don't really realize the fisheye until you stare at a screenshot. Look at this vid, when you play, you directly look at the monitor in front, you never stare at the side monitor.

If you directly stare at a side monitor while driving, expect a crash.

Check it in *1080p*








Spoiler: Same goes for first person shooter!













Spoiler: Hitman Absolution!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Dirt 3 Ultra settings 8/AA 5760 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot Red1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love Dirt 3, probably better than Dirt Showdown. Need to reinstall it. I guess you don't have hard time maxing it out at that resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks KaRLiToS








Nope, and I suspect you don't either








Dirt 3 is one of my favs . Well re-install it and look me up man! hehe
I am not sure about 'Showdown', it seems like an afterthought.

Hey have you flipped yours vertical (3240 x 1920?) and what did you think?


----------



## KyleN

jim2point0, all your shots look oversharpned. Do you add sharpness in photoshop?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Honestly , you don't really realize the fisheye until you stare at a screenshot. Look at this vid, when you play, you directly look at the monitor in front, you never stare at the side monitor.
> 
> If you directly stare at a side monitor while driving, expect a crash.
> 
> Check it in *1080p*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Same goes for first person shooter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hitman Absolution!


That is so freaking cool!!!

... wish I wasn't stuck with my display.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Can we all stop arguing please!*
> Now I have to try killing a bear with my knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRB


LOL, I might give that a try myself too.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Huh... so I guess I didn't realize every shot I post I gotta make sure that I'm impressing you. No wonder you din't like my BF3 shots... I forgot I was trying to impress you.


I never said I didn't like them. I thought they looked good. I was only trying to tell you that coming up with SweetFX settings that work for *every map* is an uphill battle. Quote where I said I didn't like them?

My point about Karlitos is that he got upset when someone pointed out something negative in his screenshots but didn't point out anything positive. My only assumption is that we were *supposed* to see something positive in them, which I did not. Which is fine. But I don't see why we HAVE to point out things that are positive in screenshots. I, for one, embrace constructive criticism. Which I'm about to respond to in the next quote...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> jim2point0, all your shots look oversharpned. Do you add sharpness in photoshop?


*facepalm*
I agree. And I don't add the sharpness. Flickr does. It's a common problem. Here are a few threads on it...
http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157631907506054/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/flickrideas/discuss/72157626784193274/

As you can see, it's a common complaint. The sharpening isn't applied to the originals, but all my originals are in PNG format and are around 2.5 - 3MB in size. Which is fine for the Flickr crowd, but tends to bog down forums. So I post the downsized images that flickr generates and, unfortunately, applies sharpening to. Here are a few originals though. Let me know if they still seem too sharp to you (honestly).
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8514/8404652507_ca99e90da5_o.png
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8407070739_3b07dd6ee1_o.png
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8405229407_23d3d4cf4d_o.png

The resample method I use to take them from 2160p -> 1080p is lanczos2, which is sharper than some other resample filters. Thing is, when I look at the originals on flickr, they seem blurrier to me than they do on my PC. Weird. Probably in my head.... but that's why I use lanczos2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> What do you expect me to do, I run the game at max settings for 8044x1440, do you expect me to recode the game?
> 
> If you don't expect anyone to be impress about it, don't expect me to post more screenshots here again.


1. You can always anti-alias further if you really want to. Just requires the knowledge and GPU power
2. Why stop posting images because of MY opinion? Not everyone will like everything. I only responded because you apparently expected people to say something positive about it... but I personally don't see the point in trying to play at such a high resolution if it means horrible jaggies... *but I'm not everyone.* I'll just keep my mouth shut from now on







I'm sure there are plenty of people who would like to see how games look when played with that setup, *so keep posting screenshots*


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 1. You can always anti-alias further if you really want to. Just requires the knowledge and GPU power
> 2. Why stop posting images because of MY opinion? Not everyone will like everything. I only responded because you apparently expected people to say something positive about it... but I personally don't see the point in trying to play at such a high resolution if it means horrible jaggies...but I'm not everyone. *I'll just keep my mouth shut from now on*


Never keep your mouth shut on OCN







. Our debate was informative. I learned a lot with this.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can't really screw with the colors in BF3 because the color grading is so different for each map. I find that increasing vibrance, while brilliant on some, will make others look awful. *You can just scroll up the page a bit to see how horrendous you can make BF3 look with bad settings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


I think that shows a bit of dislike. But you're right. You did not say it.

You did make me realize that it was a lost battle trying to get it to work on all maps.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think that shows a bit of dislike. But you're right. You did not say it.
> 
> You did make me realize that it was a lost battle trying to get it to work on all maps.


NOOOOOOOOO. I wasn't talking about your images. I was talking about this post. The "mother of all saturation" in BF3 post.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO. I wasn't talking about your images. I was talking about this post. The "mother of all saturation" in BF3 post.


AH! Ok then.









Misplaced post right after BF3 shots posted...


----------



## jim2point0

"Well I'm actually feeling very good about this. I think we've all arrived at a very special place, eh? Spiritually. Ecumenically..... Grammatically."

Uh. Here are some SCREENSHOTS. Nothing special here. Just a tension breaker.

*Skyrim*






*Deus Ex: HR* (short break from panoramas)


----------



## crazyg0od33

lol well I'm back in school now and on my mac, so the only things I'll be posting are some crappy compressed steam jpeg images from borderlands and probably rollercoaster tycoon haha








if only simcity had "origin-play" or something so I could get it on both mac+pc with one purchase haha. As of now, I have it preordered for windows through amazon for when I come home


----------



## TFL Replica

Far Cry 3's most memorable moment.


----------



## Sixt

*Ace of Spades*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> *Ace of Spades*


Needs more Comanches and Werewolves.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sixt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ace of Spades*


Is that game any good? I heard a lot of negative reviews about it :/


----------



## zinfinion

*The Cave 2560x1080 OMG It Totally Works Edition!*


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl with my upcoming mod compilation.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone have any good SweetFX profiles for FC3 DX9 mode?


----------



## TFL Replica

Amazing Stalker screenshots Bordergunner!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone have any good SweetFX profiles for FC3 DX9 mode?


Right *here*.


----------



## Derko1

... I see what you did there... don't think I didn't notice.


----------



## zinfinion

*The Cave 3840x2160 4xSGSSAA OMDOG! That Is The Biggest Wiener I Have Ever Seen Edition!*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> ... I see what you did there... don't think I didn't notice.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Amazing Stalker screenshots Bordergunner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right *here*.


Looks Sweet.....see what I did!
Thanks mate.


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks... here's two more. Maybe you can enlighten me, TFL Replica. Do any AA injectors work for you in Shadow of Chernobyl? When I use them, I get all kinds of graphics artifacts but maybe it's just a conflict with the game's default shader-based AA implementation.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks... here's two more. Maybe you can enlighten me, TFL Replica. Do any AA injectors work for you in Shadow of Chernobyl? When I use them, I get all kinds of graphics artifacts but maybe it's just a conflict with the game's default shader-based AA implementation.


Yes they work fine for me in SoC (as well as CS and CoP). What kinds of artifacts? Could you post an example?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yes they work fine for me in SoC (as well as CS and CoP). What kinds of artifacts? Could you post an example?


This is with SMAA injector. It's even worse in game. I'll try FXAA next.


----------



## Derko1

*Grid*


----------



## TFL Replica

Boredgunner, It does look like a shader conflict though I've never seen an AA injector cause artifacts like that. I would disable the built-in AA first. It could also be a conflict with one of your mods.

Here's Stalker SoC + Lurk + SweetFX (which is based on the SMAA injector)


----------



## Unstableiser

ME3


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> ME3


Not in Mass Effect 2. I swear half the character missions were to resolve daddy issues. Probably one of Bioware's writers projecting.


----------



## LuminatX

*Me3 MP*


----------



## Sixt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Is that game any good? I heard a lot of negative reviews about it :/


For a 8 EUR game, it's okay i think.

They need to patch it up, some of the controls are a bit clumsy and there are some FPS drops in some areas.

But it's a fun little shooter


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just a week with The Devil Dogs. *Planetside 2*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> *Me3 MP*


lol people actually play that? And thanks TFL Replica, I'll tinker around.


----------



## HiCZoK

plenty of You guys playing witcher2 here so I have one small question.

I am able to run W2 at ultra spec (wtih uber disabled) constant 50+fps. But the gameplay is far from smooth. When framerate is anything below 60 and fluctuating beetween 50-60 it is choppy as hell.

I found that capping fps to 50 with radeon pro solves the problem. Anyone else noticed that too?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> plenty of You guys playing witcher2 here so I have one small question.
> 
> I am able to run W2 at ultra spec (wtih uber disabled) constant 50+fps. But the gameplay is far from smooth. When framerate is anything below 60 and fluctuating beetween 50-60 it is choppy as hell.
> 
> I found that capping fps to 50 with radeon pro solves the problem. Anyone else noticed that too?


Yep, I noticed it. Capping the fps helps, or lowering graphics to maintain high fps at all times.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol people actually play that? And thanks TFL Replica, I'll tinker around.


I never have trouble finding a game


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 2 - Close to completing my 2nd playthrough.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really loved Far Cry 2. Was able to find all Diamonds.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I really loved Far Cry 2. Was able to find all Diamonds.


That's crazier than killing all the pigeons in GTA IV.


----------



## BradleyW

I loved FC2 as well.

Here is Skyrim:


Spoiler: SKYRIM


----------



## jim2point0

From a Crysis 2 map


----------



## KaRLiToS

Wow *jim2point0*, is this with any mods ? Look awsome ! The asphalt texture and tire marks in the dirt look great


----------



## Brainsick

I loved Far Cry 2 as well, a lot people seemed to dislike it, but to me it was a very immersive game, I really enjoyed exploring the landscapes. I yet have to try FC3 though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I loved Far Cry 2 as well, a lot people seemed to dislike it, but to me it was a very immersive game, I really enjoyed exploring the landscapes. I yet have to try FC3 though.


FC2 was more fun when it came to fighting large complexes full of enemy's in old castles/forts because you could pick them off with the sniper. FC3 is like COD on an island


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Wow *jim2point0*, is this with any mods ? Look awsome ! The asphalt texture and tire marks in the dirt look great


No mods. Just the official high res textures + DX11.


----------



## Derko1

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> No mods. Just the official high res textures + DX11.


Are you utilizing downsamping with Crysis 2 also? I recall you saying you downsample in some other game.


----------



## adamkatt

BAD CHILDREN


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> BAD CHILDREN


Path of Exile? I got 2 shot stunlocked from off screen and quit.







Upside is it works great on 2560x1080. I was obviously shot from below, this never would have happened from the sides.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Path of Exile? I got 2 shot stunlocked from off screen and quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upside is it works great on 2560x1080. I was obviously shot from below, this never would have happened from the sides.


Yeah it's a pretty decent game, I think the graphics are awesome in my opinion but other then that its nothing special. I'll play here and there until I max out my level and see what happens, I doubt I'll be making 10+ max levels though


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Yeah it's a pretty decent game, I think the graphics are awesome in my opinion but other then that its nothing special. I'll play here and there until I max out my level and see what happens, I doubt I'll be making 10+ max levels though


Cheap as free, so why not I say.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Are you utilizing downsamping with Crysis 2 also? I recall you saying you downsample in some other game.


Yes sir, 2160p. Only way I can play games now. Here are a few more from that map at night. He sent me 2 different version to test.


----------



## LuminatX

*Ferrari Racing Legends*


----------



## boredgunner

Ballsout: New Vegas with around 45 mods.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some pics to stay on topic... finally got my perfect settings with SweetFX for BF3.


Is that multiplayer ?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is that multiplayer ?


Yes it is.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Jim I think far cry 3 panoramas would be amazing. If I was home I'd try it myself but I only have a Mac here at school :/


----------



## jim2point0

I've screenshotted that game about as much as I'd care to... and no-clipping was almost impossible to achieve, unlike most other games. I did try a few in Far Cry 3. It was the first game I really attempted them. Wasn't all that happy. Here are a few of them, plus some other screenshots I never really felt like posting.

Meh Panoramas






Normal screenshots


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440P - ULTRA


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ballsout: New Vegas with around 45 mods.


NCM and Poco Bueno, right? Since it looks very simular to my FNV. (20~ Mods).


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> *Ferrari Racing Legends*


No hud?... how my friend?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some Saints Row The Third (8xEQSSAA)







Few random Witcher 2 shots (Ultra+Uber)


----------



## kx11

DmC- no AA - ultra


----------



## Descadent

def getting some DMC when it's a little cheaper, I have quite a few new wii u games to play thanks to target's buy 2 get 1 free that has happened twice 3 weeks apart, and still have xcom and sleeping dogs on pc to play.


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R "I believe you have my stapler"


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> No hud?... how my friend?


just press C


----------



## TheRadik

*ORCS MUST DIE 2*


----------



## Toology

Doom 3 modded + Downsampling, i posted these in my guide post and felt like sharing with the rest


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> NCM and Poco Bueno, right? Since it looks very simular to my FNV. (20~ Mods).


Nope, I use all of these. The colors/skies are from Project Reality. As for DmC, any fan of the series shouldn't get it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

why do you say that? the game looks pretty cool to me. I can't say I'm a fan, so obviously I cant attest to your point, but why wouldnt someone who likes the series like the new one?
It's comments like that which make no sense to me. People said the same thing when splinter cell conviction was released, and I'm a huge splinter cell fan. The different gameplay style didnt change my love for the series, and I would imaging that DmC could be the same way...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> why do you say that? the game looks pretty cool to me. I can't say I'm a fan, so obviously I cant attest to your point, but why wouldnt someone who likes the series like the new one?
> It's comments like that which make no sense to me. People said the same thing when splinter cell conviction was released, and I'm a huge splinter cell fan. The different gameplay style didnt change my love for the series, and I would imaging that DmC could be the same way...


DmC has nothing to do with the story of the previous ones, it rewrites things and probably does a bad job at doing so (DMC 4 totally destroyed the original story). It's a bad reboot, for a classic that didn't need a reboot. Also they made Dante look like some pathetic emo kid. But hey, it was only a matter of time. Crapcom seems to feel the need to ruin their singleplayer games at some point, look at Resident Evil series and how RE4 was the beginning of the end.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> F.E.A.R "I believe you have my stapler"


----------



## HiCZoK

I am replaying Crysis2. First time on my new rig. pardon if that is wrong place to ask these questions but it seems right as the topic could've been renamed "crysis 2 galore"








using 1,9 dx11 and hr textures. Everything on extreme besides game effects, physics and objects (first 3 options from top) on ultra.

It looks STUNNING but I cant make vsync to work properly. Game is mostly 45-70 but vsync goes right to 30 when below 60. It rarelyt happens in games recently. Any idea what to do?

I've tried disabling ingame vsync and enabling it in ccc/radeonpro. changing flipqueue to 2 or enabling triple buffering, none helps.

The only way to kinda "fix" vsync is to alt-tab from the game and back. The vsync stays on but don't halves the fps. what is going on here?
And also - radeonpro makes some games and crysis2 is one of them- crash from time to time. Any other good tool to set fps limiter? I use rp mainly for that.

edit: Why is anisotroping filtering disabling itself in this game? I have to set everything to ultra and apply my settings each time i start a game to make af kick in


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Doom 3 modded + Downsampling, i posted these in my guide post and felt like sharing with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I still gotta go through and follow your guide... Those mods look incredible.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope, I use all of these. The colors/skies are from Project Reality. As for DmC, any fan of the series shouldn't get it.


I was a fan, and still getting it. It's a reboot. I don't want it to be the exact same thing. It is a new take and considering how well it's doing I think I think you'll see more.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Company of Heroes


----------



## frickfrock999

*Chivilary. Maxed out.*

It's official, I'm totally unbeatable at this game.
Truth be told, I may be in the top 10 already and I just got the game today.


----------



## Red1776

BF3 Multi Ultra settings @ 5760 x 1080


----------



## AbdullahG

Nice shot, although high resolution gaming always looked awkward to me. Looks a bit fish-eyed.


----------



## sterik01

Crysis 2 w/ Maldo v4 beta http://maldotex.blogspot.com/

Finally updated my desktop from a gts250 to a gtx660ti, so far i'm loving it. I've been playing all my games on my ASUS g74 laptop. Now this completely blows it out of the water, lappy is going to back into its bag until I go to work.

oh... I also upgraded from an acer 22" 1600x900 to an Asus 24" 1920x1080


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Company of Heroes


Holy HUD stretching!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Company of Heroes doesn't have any multi-monitor *HUD fix*.









Many games in eyefinity has their HUD stretched. STALKER: Call of Pripyat and Borderlands 2 are two games with stretched HUD that I am playing currently. Very annoying. I can't chat with people in Borderlands 2 multiplayer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I was a fan, and still getting it. It's a reboot. I don't want it to be the exact same thing. It is a new take and considering how well it's doing I think I think you'll see more.


Nobody wants it to be the same exact thing as any of the previous games. They could have simply made another DMC game that acts as a continuation or something, opposed to a half-assed reboot that ruins the style and Dante's character.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Company of Heroes
> 
> 
> 
> Holy HUD stretching!
Click to expand...

It's your eyes









Doom 3 BFG


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nobody wants it to be the same exact thing as any of the previous games. They could have simply made another DMC game that acts as a continuation or something, opposed to a half-assed reboot that ruins the style and Dante's character.


from everything I've heard and seen, the game is actually/looks really good...
The point of a reboot is for when they dont want to do another continuation, so I see no problems with changing up the style of the game in this instance


----------



## Derko1

I don't understand when a sequel comes around... you always have two types of people. The ones that want it to be EXACTLY the same as before and don't want it to deviate from what has been established. Then you have the ones that want something totally different. Then complain that the game is simply a 0.5 version of the previous. You can't please anyone.

It really should just be looked at... as it's own thing! Why are people so afraid of change... by not even giving it the benefit of doubt that it MIGHT actually be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Company of Heroes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And this is freaking cool!


----------



## Xealot

*Binary Domain:*







*Crysis 2 (Maldo HD mod):*


----------



## Derko1

*NFS:Shift 1*


----------



## sterik01

Crysis 2

dx11 enabled
hd textures enabled
Maldohd v4 beta

1920x1080






i freaking hate avatar by the way. ever since i saw the first preview i've hated it. haven't even seen the darn movie.


----------



## Derko1

^^^^ how come my Crysis 2 doesn't look like?! Oh right... broken DX11 in Win8... GJ M$!!!









Just a few more...

*NFS:Shift 1*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nobody wants it to be the same exact thing as any of the previous games. They could have simply made another DMC game that acts as a continuation or something, opposed to a half-assed reboot that ruins the style and Dante's character.


exactly it isn't ANOTHER dmc game! They will be getting my money because of it NOT being dmc5.


----------



## crazyg0od33

damn, NFS looks awesome


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440P - no aa


----------



## end0rphine

@kx11,

How'd you get the original skin for Dante?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> @kx11,
> 
> How'd you get the original skin for Dante?


don't know really but i think because i pre-ordered it from steam ?!


----------



## jim2point0

*Deus Ex Human Revolution* - Stitched together from multiple screenshots


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope, I use all of these. The colors/skies are from Project Reality. As for DmC, any fan of the series shouldn't get it.


I followed Goophers guide when i installed my mods, it's a nice bunch of stuff.

I'm using 2 texturepacks and Nevada Skies!

http://piclair.com/b6x4u

I also have Darnefied UI installed. Looks like this:







And the sky is a "mood" that i started, it's called Nuclear Memories and a mood that has the name "wild west", have some tips for other mods? (I can't do much now, i have bottleneck on my 8120 that needs fixing before i can do more demanding stuff, i even have lags with the stuff i have now),


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV w/ cryenb 9.... or 10.


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440P


----------



## BradleyW

Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can't wait to play this game.


Same. Let's hope it has decent Vista support.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can't wait to play this game.


can't wait ? it's out everywhere

easy to run too on a old 2011 pc


----------



## kx11

Project Cars - 1440p


----------



## BradleyW

Is porject cards modded in those screenshots?
I can't see if for sale?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is porject cards modded in those screenshots?
> I can't see if for sale?


no but there are mods for it and a lot of costume cars


----------



## BradleyW

Mods as in graphics mods?


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry*


----------



## Derko1

Woah! Those shots of DMC look awesome! I've been watching some reviews and just though they looked meh... but in your shots they look incredible. Can't wait till it drops in price!


----------



## sterik01

Crysis 2 maldo 4 beta
i think one is maldo 3


----------



## Derko1

Even though the second game does have better graphics... it does not support AA... so it does not look ANYWHERE near is a good as the first. Shame... Shots are downsampled from 2720x1530.

*Shift 2 Unleashed*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Even though the second game does have better graphics... it does not support AA... so it does not look ANYWHERE near is a good as the first. Shame... Shots are downsampled from 2720x1530.


How about the gameplay ? I already have the first one, is it worth buying still. I mean I don't want just a few extra cars and tracks.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Some of my newly transmogrified gear on WoW.


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/x3tc2013012100172764.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/x3tc2013012401492751.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/x3tc2013012201310599.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/x3tc2013012615554942.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/x3tc2013012616020753.png/


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> X3 Terran Conflict
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/x3tc2013010621003371.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/x3tc2013011219531704.png/
> 
> And just captured this big mothership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Universe will be mine!
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/x3tc2013011601222619.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/x3tc2013011601241422.png/


Thanks to these images, you just made me go out and order this game... I love games that take place in outer space.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> How about the gameplay ? I already have the first one, is it worth buying still. I mean I don't want just a few extra cars and tracks.


Honestly... I'm not really sure. It's more of the same... the only real improvements were graphics and sound. Other than that, you still have the same variety of races and challenges. Then again, it's sort of to be expected of a racing game. Since it really doesn't do anything else.

So if more cars and more track variations are your thing, then go for it. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing the new career mode and there's a ton of mods for it too. I've enjoyed both games equally I think.


----------



## KungMartin90

Alan Wake







DMC


----------



## jim2point0

Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Honestly... I'm not really sure. It's more of the same... the only real improvements were graphics and sound. Other than that, you still have the same variety of races and challenges. Then again, it's sort of to be expected of a racing game. Since it really doesn't do anything else.
> 
> So if more cars and more track variations are your thing, then go for it. I'm sure you'll enjoy doing the new career mode and there's a ton of mods for it too. I've enjoyed both games equally I think.


Thanks for your post.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*
Downsampling 2560x1440





*Devil May Cry*
Downsampling 2720x1530


----------



## PCModderMike

*Far Cry 3 2560x1440*


----------



## TheRadik

*Test Drive Ferrari Racing Legends*
Downsampling 2560x1440


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 Open Beta. was a mess getting it to work right with nvidia not enabling sli support like they put on the release notes for the 313.95 and 313.96 beta drivers.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Rules for this thread:
1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, *if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted*









Post restored


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Crysis 3 Open Beta. was a mess getting it to work right with nvidia not enabling sli support like they put on the release notes for the 313.95 and 313.96 beta drivers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you get this from something other than the MP beta?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Do you get this from something other than the MP beta?


what do you mean? that is the mp beta.


----------



## zinfinion

*Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta*



I beat the game! Now I don't have to buy it!


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what do you mean? that is the mp beta.


Weird... there was only one map available when I tried it last and it was not that one. Will install to try now.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Weird... there was only one map available when I tried it last and it was not that one. Will install to try now.


That was the alpha. It only had Museum. This is the beta. They added another map.


----------



## BradleyW

Good old crysis 3. Just like crysis 2 but with a 3 on the box.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Weird... there was only one map available when I tried it last and it was not that one. Will install to try now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> That was the alpha. It only had Museum. This is the beta. They added another map.


yup


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3 beta

Everything Very High, except Objects on High. and FXAA.


----------



## Descadent

more Crysis 3 Open Beta shots at 7680x1440











These two are from the round ending cam showing your kills.


----------



## zinfinion

*Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta*

*I Win Edition!*







*I Broke It Edition!*

Step 1. Apply reward skin to Feline.



Step 2. ?




Step 3. PROPHET


----------



## Descadent

can you extend your hud out any further at 2560x1080 in c3?


----------



## AbdullahG

Yeah, I doubt I can run the beta with playable frames if Crysis 2 is even difficult to run for me.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can you extend your hud out any further at 2560x1080 in c3?


Nope. I honestly hadn't even noticed since it feels right as a helmet mounted display. It seems games are about 50/50 whether they move UI to the extents or keep it in a 1920x1080 box. Just an example, NFS Hot Pursuit and Most Wanted move it to the extents, while NFS The Run keeps it to a 1920 width.


----------



## jim2point0

Managed this with a single GPU... but after I enabled SLI the game just crashed when I join a session. Shame.... guess I'll wait for release...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Managed this with a single GPU... but after I enabled SLI the game just crashed when I join a session. Shame.... guess I'll wait for release...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a panoramic like the other ones you've done?

The game keeps crashing every time I start it up... is there anything you need installed before running the game?


----------



## jim2point0

It is a "panorama" just not an extremely wide shot. That was only from 9 screenshots









I get the same crashing problem after adding the .EXE to my crysis 3 profile. SLI works, but I can't play. Hah.

Going to try the beta drivers and report back.

Normal screenshot (black and white effect is because it was a warm-up round):


----------



## Red1776

Old, but still one of my favorite games to look at

Crysis Warhead enthusiast settings 6060 x 1080


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Old, but still one of my favorite games to look at
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


better name the game. or gets deleted.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Old, but still one of my favorite games to look at
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better name the game. or gets deleted.
Click to expand...

??? it says Crysis Warhead


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ??? it says Crysis Warhead


You must of edited in. My quote doesn't include it. No biggie


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ??? it says Crysis Warhead
> 
> 
> 
> You must of edited in. My quote doesn't include it. No biggie
Click to expand...

Oh you're right, I didn't see how close your comment was to mine. Thanks


----------



## utterfabrication

DmC


----------



## jim2point0

Another photomerged screenshot from *Crysis 3*. Images were downsampled from 2160p w/8xMSAA & SweetFX.


----------



## Red1776

STALKER COP 6060 x 1080
IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1262602/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

BF3 Ulrea settings 6060 x 1080

Crysis Warhead Enthusiast settings 6060 x 1080

STALKER COP Ultra settings 6060 x 1080

Witcher 2 Ultra settings /Ubersampling on 1920 x 1080


----------



## bxchef29

here are some of far cry 3 i just took using frapps




sorry for the large pics


----------



## Lhotse

*Crysis 3 Beta*


----------



## CryphicKing

Crysis 3


----------



## Derko1

How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


----------



## PCModderMike

I gotta get on Crysis 3, a lot of these screenshots look real good.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


Low preset + SMAA 1x and I still get sub 60 dips.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


Don't know if this game runs well with AMD processor and GPU. But my 670 runs this game between 40-70 fps. 40 at the most minimum during really intense fights. But that's with everything at Very High except for Objects, which is on High. And AA disabled, with FXAA forced (On) through the nv control panel.


----------



## Derko1

AMD just released a driver that boosts performance by 50% yesterday. Last time I tried it, I was locked at 30 fps... I tried playing today in the morning with the new driver installed and while it did not crash, I could not play. It kept telling me that the servers could not be reached? This was at around 3am EST, so I'm not sure if the servers were down at the time?


----------



## jim2point0

60 FPS is easy for me at very high. The limiting factor is how high I take the resolution and how much AA I apply. I was playing it fine yesterday at 1440 w/ 4xMSAA. Mouse aiming was very floaty and laggy though. Kinda made it unplayable.


----------



## Cavi Mike

Goldeneye







One of the rare occasions when the bad guy shows up wielding dual RCP90's. Not very easy to screen-cap this...


----------



## KungMartin90

Random SSFIV:AE screen I took a while ago =p


----------



## mboner1

Crysis 3


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


i'm getting 70- 85 everything maxed out except AA on medium.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ugh I wish I was at home on my PC instead of at school on my macbook pro.
More importantly, is it any good? aside from the gorgeous looks?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ugh I wish I was at home on my PC instead of at school on my macbook pro.
> More importantly, is it any good? aside from the gorgeous looks?


I saw you said that before... how come you can't take your PC to school? If you don't mind me asking.... Man I'd not settle for using a ... mac... you know?!


----------



## jim2point0

He probably has a desktop PC and a mac laptop....


----------



## crazyg0od33

its monstrous. plus I'm worried about moving my whole water cooling system...maybe next year if I get into commons (on-campus apts) instead of a typical dorm room.

And honestly I'd never replace a desktop with a mac, but now that Ive been using one, I will never buy a PC laptop again. I love my MBP, and the design is second to none. Price is nuts, but IMO you get what you pay for, and in the laptop world I havent had a laptop I've loved as much as my MBP. if they release a retina air though, I'll jump on that immediately haha


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> its monstrous. plus I'm worried about moving my whole water cooling system...maybe next year if I get into commons (on-campus apts) instead of a typical dorm room.
> 
> And honestly I'd never replace a desktop with a mac, but now that Ive been using one, I will never buy a PC laptop again. I love my MBP, and the design is second to none. Price is nuts, but IMO you get what you pay for, and in the laptop world I havent had a laptop I've loved as much as my MBP. if they release a retina air though, I'll jump on that immediately haha


That makes sense... I guess I wouldn't like to have my desktop just simply in my dorm room either.









So you have to wait.... like the whole semester till you get back to it?! (Other than holidays obviously.) That would drive me nuts!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah. I have my dd turn it on and off every once in a while to keep the loop flowing, but other than that, it sits there till I come home. That's the worst part about building it last year. By e time I'm using it every day, there'll be a whole generational gap between the build and me using it. I won't be building a new one till I'm out of school though.


----------



## Lhotse

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah. I have my dd turn it on and off every once in a while to keep the loop flowing, but other than that, it sits there till I come home. That's the worst part about building it last year. By e time I'm using it every day, there'll be a whole generational gap between the build and me using it. I won't be building a new one till I'm out of school though.


I feel for you man!









Specially with such a beautiful build! I was going to try to imitate yours, but decided to go with a Corsair 800D case instead... will start working on it next week!

Some pics:

*Dragon Age: Origins*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


Crysis 3 @ 1125/1575 with x2 smaa - 1 card runs nice and smooth, 13.2 Drivers. However I don't think there is much tessallation in the multi-player

Performance reminds me of FC3, Mild OC 7970 with low aa can max it out and be nice and smooth, speaking of which, some *FC3 shots.*

Until I got FC3 I thought it looked to cartoon like. Now I think it's the best looking game around, stunning in parts. Crysis 3 meeds to be at least at the maldo mod level for 2 to compete.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## Baasha

^Great shots of Crysis. The first one still gives me a stiffy when modded. I have to get it to play nice in Surround though; haven't really messed around with that. Crysis 2 on the other hand works great in Surround!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have to get it to play nice in Surround though; haven't really messed around with that.


Letter boxing in cutscenes in Crysis 1 only shows on the middle monitor. Or in my case the middle 1920 pixels wide.







Super distracting but doesn't affect actual gameplay.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*

DX11:SweetFX:2560x1440


----------



## jim2point0

Back to Deus Ex HR! Must finish this game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus for Vita










Mortal Kombat Vita


----------



## Descadent

wait. are there already vita emulators? or are you using capture card with video out on the vita?


----------



## crazyg0od33

nope








It has a built in screenshot engine. Horribly compresses in some games (like Mortal Kombat) but ninja gaiden looks pretty similar to the game itself


----------



## Descadent

ah i was about to say because I just beat Ninja Gaiden 3 Razor's Edge on Wii u and still in NG mood lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

well iof you have the other 2 consoles you can get any of the other NG games...
How is the Wii U? The idea intrigues me, but at the same time, I think it looks super-dumb...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> well iof you have the other 2 consoles you can get any of the other NG games...
> How is the Wii U? The idea intrigues me, but at the same time, I think it looks super-dumb...


absolutely love the wii u. I have had a blast with it. Got 8 games for it through all the crazy buy 2 get 1 free sales at target, plus two I got at release. Already beat batman, zombiu, and now NG3RE. Wii u has it's issues don't get me wrong, but they are issues they are already fixing. Looking forward to Monster Hunter 3 big time.


----------



## mironccr345

Far Cry 3


----------



## sterik01

cant wait for the game's campaign. Don't really like the MP.

Crysis 3


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R 2















HALO



STARSHIP TROOPERS DEMO


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How does it run overall for you guys? Are you able to get close to 60fps sort of? By maybe not maxing it?


50-80ish on 690SLI, txaax4 and everything as maxed as possible but I expect to get more boost when Nivida's real driver drops when crysis3 gets released, or there's no way any PC can handle crysis3's SP properly.

speaking of the beta, I'm excited and disappointed at the same time, I'm disappointed because BETA's graphic is a huge nerf compare to alpha graphic!! some lighting intensity, high polygon and vibrate vegetation assets replaced by static mesh that used in crysis2, better lenfare etc. that's why beta got a huge performance boost.







I can only pray crytek don't back down their original graphic in SP. I'm exicted because I never buy crysis games for their MP, but this beta gameplay is so appealing compare to other crysis MP, tons weapon and mobile vehicles.


----------



## zinfinion

*Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta - VTOL Mounted MGs Are Cool Edition*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Crysis 3 @ 1125/1575 with x2 smaa - 1 card runs nice and smooth, 13.2 Drivers. However I don't think there is much tessallation in the multi-player
> 
> Performance reminds me of FC3, Mild OC 7970 with low aa can max it out and be nice and smooth, speaking of which, some *FC3 shots.*
> 
> Until I got FC3 I thought it looked to cartoon like. Now I think it's the best looking game around, stunning in parts*. Crysis 3 meeds to be at least at the maldo mod level for 2 to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol sorry, as much as I love fc3, but visually speaking FC3 can't even post a legitimate challenge to crysis2 in any technical level in any sense whatsoever, put FC3 graphic against crysis3 is beyond irrelevant.

crysis2


----------



## dav2693

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> lol sorry, as much as I love fc3, but visually speaking FC3 can't even post a legitimate challenge to crysis2 in any technical level in any sense whatsoever, put FC3 graphic against crysis3 is beyond irrelevant.
> 
> Exactly.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> crysis2


What custom map is that?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Until I got FC3 I thought it looked to cartoon like. Now I think it's the best looking game around, stunning in parts. Crysis 3 meeds to be at least at the maldo mod level for 2 to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]






And Far Cry 3 is actually very cartoony. Just look at it's character models.

Far Cry 3


Crysis


And then there is water.

Crysis 1


Crysis 2]


Texture quality in Far Cry 3 is so far below anything in Crysis 1/2/3 as well. It's a decent looking game but... let's not kid ourselves.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I feel for you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially with such a beautiful build! I was going to try to imitate yours, but decided to go with a Corsair 800D case instead... will start working on it next week!
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> *Dragon Age: Origins*


Oh man love those.
I need to finally play DAO. I bought it on holiday sale (ultimate ed)
I have not played it yet. Is it modded?
Should I just go and play it or do You recommend some adjustments to it/settings or something ?


----------



## Unstableiser

Mass Effect replay as female renegade; the opposite of my usual.


----------



## kx11

DmC - 1440p


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Star Wars: The Old Republic*

Such a pretty game.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> *Star Wars: The Old Republic*
> 
> Such a pretty game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


can't say I agree. I still feel burned by ea/bioware over that game.


----------



## jim2point0

As a neutral third party who hasn't been burned or even played that game... based on those screenshots... it's not pretty


----------



## kx11

'Hitman - 1440p


----------



## zinfinion

*Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta FPS Edition!*


----------



## kx11

Crysis3 MP - 1440p - highest settings , i think i need to tweak this a bit


----------



## kx11

DmC Mod ( badass dante )


----------



## philhalo66

some F.E.A.R carnage








Skyrim with Revolution ENB and a few other mods


----------



## CryphicKing

crysis3 beta, recommended to view in full screen


----------



## mboner1

Far cry 3


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> As a neutral third party who hasn't been burned or even played that game... based on those screenshots... it's not pretty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can't say I agree. I still feel burned by ea/bioware over that game.


As a huge fan of anything Star Wars, I believe I'm still wearing the honeymoon goggles


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> crysis3 beta, recommended to view in full screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Setting the bar again... very nice.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Setting the bar again... very nice.


unfortunately, this will be the last time. crysis4 = free to play


----------



## kx11

DmC


----------



## kx11

DmC


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> cant wait for the game's campaign. Don't really like the MP.


The only way for me to enjoy it is to play hunter mode. There's a bit of tension there when you're one of the cell soldiers. No idea where the hunters are or when they'll show up... just a proximity censor and a faint red glow when they run near.

Playing as a hunter has its moments too. Just sucks when you wander into a room with 5 solders camped into a small corner. Boring way to play it if you ask me....


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Playing as a hunter has its moments too. Just sucks when you wander into a room with 5 solders camped into a small corner. Boring way to play it if you ask me....


yup


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The only way for me to enjoy it is to play hunter mode. There's a bit of tension there when you're one of the cell soldiers. No idea where the hunters are or when they'll show up... just a proximity censor and a faint red glow when they run near.
> 
> Playing as a hunter has its moments too. Just sucks when you wander into a room with 5 solders camped into a small corner. Boring way to play it if you ask me....


I guess I'm the complete opposite of you. I think Hunter mode is really boring. I guess it's cuz I'm playing it wrong ? I tend to be one of those 5 soldiers who camp in a small corner xD But that's because there's just no other way of surviving. The hunters are just so insanely OP.

I like the other mode a lot personally. I like the fact that the MP has this quake-feel to it, because it can get very fast paced. It's also a lot of fun just running around gunning down players around every corner because of the fast pace. And the nano-suit choices make it that much more fun =)


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Far Cry 3 is actually very cartoony. Just look at it's character models.
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> 
> Crysis
> 
> 
> And then there is water.
> 
> Crysis 1
> 
> 
> Crysis 2]
> 
> 
> Texture quality
> 
> 
> ar below anything in Crysis 1/2/3 as well. It's a decent looking game but... let's not kid ourselves.


what kind of anti-analising do you use for your games looks very sharp


----------



## crazyg0od33

spoilers ermahgerd lol

he downsamples, which helps a LOT


----------



## jim2point0

I start out by downsampling from 2160p->1080p and seeing what else I can squeeze in until the game becomes unplayable. With Far Cry 3, I downsampled from 1620p and forced 4xSGSSAA. I think in Crysis 2 I'm just using downsampling and FSAA (from the config file).

Here's *Crysis 3* @ 2160p with 2x SMAA. Look at it full-sized (open in new tab).


----------



## kx11

DmC + Mods


----------



## BradleyW

What mods?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What mods?


This


----------



## TheRadik

*Dungeonland 2560x1440*


----------



## Lhotse

*boredgunners new mod pack for Shadow of Chernobyl*


----------



## zinfinion

*Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed 1920x1080 16:9 Is So Passe Edition!*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What mods?


you can call it mods or skins whatever you want


----------



## PCModderMike

Far Cry 3


----------



## kx11

Witcher2[


----------



## KaRLiToS




----------



## LuminatX

*Gw2* - Waiting around for new content.


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2 - 1440p


----------



## TRELOXELO

Skyrim....


----------



## TheRadik

*Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed 2560x1440*


----------



## Descadent

man sonic looked good on the wii u, but on pc soooo pretty.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah I'm surprised how much detail they managed to get in there. Also, just found the Crysis 3 Beta on the PS3, so I can't take screenshots, but I can at least try the game and tell you all how much better it looks on your systems than on the PS3


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 2 - completed the game for the 2nd time this week.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> man sonic looked good on the wii u, but on pc soooo pretty.


It's worth it just for its good looks, that it is super fun just makes it awesome.







Way better than F1 Race Stars, half the price - *$22.50 at GMG with GMG25-T6JV8-1NPBA* - and no $5 each for 3 track DLCs.

No 21:9 or Eyefinity/Surround but that was pretty much a given. Also, I've not been able to force any AA, so I've settled on 2880x1620 and SMAA along with 16x AF and it cleans up nice.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok, so I played the beta on my PS3, and if I had to guess, this would be running at about the "Low" spec if on a PC. It looks like crap. Like someone literally smudges a ton of crap on my screen.
So, while it may "redefine" graphics for the next 2 years on the PC, on the PS3 it looks like its a year and a half old










Spoiler: Warning: A literal CRAP TON of Vita images!



Madden 13 Vita:





Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time Vita:















Ninja Gaiden Sigma + VIta:


----------



## zinfinion

xpost from the video thread since that place is a ghost town

*Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed PC 2880x1620 Downsampled + SMAA + 16x AF*


----------



## kx11

DmC









AC3


----------



## Atham

What settings should I set my anisotropic filtering value for my sig rig setup.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What settings should I set my anisotropic filtering value for my sig rig setup.


16x. There is never any reason to go below that.


----------



## mironccr345

Love the music that plays on this mission!


----------



## crazyg0od33

same. I was laughing the whole time


----------



## KungMartin90

some ssfivae


----------



## kx11

DmC - Naruto Skin Mod - Akatsuki


----------



## philhalo66

FEAR 3


----------



## c0nnection

Crysis 3 beta


----------



## KungMartin90

Alan Wake =)


----------



## BradleyW

Alan Wake is the best game ever made.

Far Cry 3:


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Alan Wake is the best game ever made.


I agree =)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I agree =)


Can't wait for Alan Wake 2. I'm also a Poets of the fall fan who do some of the music for this game. Plus I am afan of the actor who Wake is based on.


----------



## theknappkin

My skyrim after about 67 mods


----------



## BradleyW

You should use an ENB. It will make your game look real


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can't wait for Alan Wake 2.


Me neither!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it for sure that it's coming out ? Has it been announced ? It would make me so happy =D
Quote:


> I'm also a Poets of the fall fan who do some of the music for this game. Plus I am afan of the actor who Wake is based on.


Wait... what actor is Alan Wake based on? I had no clue he was based on a real-life actor!

But yea this game is just amazing. Not only are the lighting effects jaw-dropping (not a single game, even to date, can outshine them, and this game is how many years old now?), but the atmosphere and story are totally captivating.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm too scared to even try it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Me neither!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it for sure that it's coming out ? Has it been announced ? It would make me so happy =D
> Wait... *what actor is Alan Wake based on*? I had no clue he was based on a real-life actor!
> 
> But yea this game is just amazing. Not only are the lighting effects jaw-dropping (not a single game, even to date, can outshine them, and this game is how many years old now?), but the atmosphere and story are totally captivating.


Look at these:
















And this is the story before the actual alan wake story:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm too scared to even try it


LOL. I just got Dead Space 1 and 2 for $10 after intentionally never buying them during sales. I now have pretty icons that will never be played.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha SAME!! I have DS1+2 for cheap...NEVER TOUCHING THEM


----------



## jim2point0

You guys are missing out on great games!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Look at these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the story before the actual alan wake story:


Oh wow, that's awesome!! I really had no idea about this. Thanks for sharing ! =)


----------



## crazyg0od33

I know








I'm such a baby though its really bad...I was playing dead space in the dark on my xbox with my astro mixamp and headset and I was almost in tears. and when I first played FEAR I LOVED it...until the first time I climbed down the stairs and saw the little freak girl and I jumped so high off my seat and I think I threw the mouse haha.
So.....I really do wanna try them, I just cant make myself do it...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You guys are missing out on great games!


LOL. It's tragic since both Dead Spaces look glorious in 21:9. That alone will get me to play them soon.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ...and when I first played FEAR I LOVED it...until the first time I climbed down the stairs and saw the little freak girl and I jumped so high off my seat and I think I threw the mouse haha.


FEAR didn't really bug me. And FEAR 3 was lols since I played the whole thing co-op and we were cutting up the whole time which really undercut the scariness.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some Rayman: Origins Vita (literally JUST picked it up like an hour ago







)


Spoiler: Warning: Rayman!
















Also, I'm looking to go Dual Monitor soon (Dell U2312HM is older now and on sale at under $200 all the time), but is dual still ok for gaming, or do I NEED 3? I'm trying to get myself a Sonos Play: 5 speaker first for my on campus apt next year


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Some Rayman: Origins Vita (literally JUST picked it up like an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, I'm looking to go Dual Monitor soon (Dell U2312HM is older now and on sale at under $200 all the time), but is dual still ok for gaming, or do I NEED 3? I'm trying to get myself a Sonos Play: 5 speaker first for my on campus apt next year


Rayman looking good on Vita. And as far as dual, do you like your crosshair to be where your screen bezels meet?







If not, you'll want to go triple screen.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm upset now. I dont have the $$ for 3 screens but I want it so bad


----------



## mironccr345

Alan Wake. A great game!


More FarCry 3:

Death from above!


C4, gotta love it. Killed a whole pack of Dingo's.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. I just got Dead Space 1 and 2 for $10 after intentionally never buying them during sales. I now have pretty icons that will never be played.


Do like me and ONLY play from one save point to another. I tried playing at 3am with my head phones on a few days ago... HUGE mistake!









I've been watching this let's play to soften it up for me...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Alan Wake. A great game!


*Get sunglasses and painkillers.* Sounds like my kind of game.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Do like me and ONLY play from one save point to another. I tried playing at 3am with my head phones on a few days ago... HUGE mistake!


LOL. I've played a few games like that.


----------



## AbdullahG

I found Dead Space rather enjoyable when playing with no sound; just some ridiculously funny and strange song playing in the background. It really lightens the mood.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Ah, you guys are missing out! I love playing scary games alone with all the lights off and the volume up so I can hear every little eerie sound. It really enhances the dark atmosphere.

Dead Space 1 & 2 were very enjoyable... I just hope 3 is good, don't like the idea of it having another character...


----------



## Reloaded83

Planetside 2:


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Crysis 3 Multiplayer Beta FPS Edition!*


What are your settings?


----------



## KungMartin90

^I have the same card as you, and I never drop under 40 fps. Not even in the most intense fights in Museum. And my settings are all maxed out, except Objects which is on High. And I've set AA options in the game to Disabled, and forced FXAA through the NV control panel.


----------



## Atham

What about recording the game via DXTORY? Should I put the settings lower for recording the game?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Oh wow, that's awesome!! I really had no idea about this. Thanks for sharing ! =)


No problem. Enjoy!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What about recording the game via DXTORY? Should I put the settings lower for recording the game?


i don't even at my res


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## headcracker

x3 Terran Conflict

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/x3tc2013012917273056.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/x3tc2013012806001582.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/x3tc2013012918040729.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/x3tc2013012918075203.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/x3tc2013020111493332.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/x3tc2013020316201580.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/x3tc2013020315201427.png/


----------



## frickfrock999

*Black Sunt.*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What are your settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^I have the same card as you, and I never drop under 40 fps. Not even in the most intense fights in Museum. And my settings are all maxed out, except Objects which is on High. And I've set AA options in the game to Disabled, and forced FXAA through the NV control panel.


It averages 82 on low and 61 on high, and this at 2560x1080, presumably the FPS would average 33% higher at 1920x1080. xpost from the Crysis 3 thread:

Low + SMAA 1x on the left, High + SMAA 1x on the right:

*FPS*


*Frametimes* (lower is better)


Way too much sub 60 and 30 going on. Much more than the in game counter led me to believe, but that makes sense since it is an average and doesn't really tell the full tale. If you look at all the other frametime graphs in the Crysis 3 thread they all have this level of spiking.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What about recording the game via DXTORY? Should I put the settings lower for recording the game?


Nope. Keep all settings at what you play at. Record using Lagarith Lossless (YV12) set to 30FPS and RawCap.

Scroll down to step 4 for how to get and setup Lagarith. The same steps apply in Dxtory as they do in Bandicam. http://www.bandicam.com/faqs/vfw-x264-xvid-divx-h264-codec/


----------



## black7hought

Two potential members of the Zombie Survival Dream Team with Tony Hawk.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Two potential members of the Zombie Survival Dream Team with Tony Hawk.


Master Chief and Tony (now that he's been pointed out) are obvious, is the other guy Ghost Rider?


----------



## KungMartin90

More AW


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nope. Keep all settings at what you play at. Record using Lagarith Lossless (YV12) set to 30FPS and RawCap.
> 
> Scroll down to step 4 for how to get and setup Lagarith. The same steps apply in Dxtory as they do in Bandicam. http://www.bandicam.com/faqs/vfw-x264-xvid-divx-h264-codec/


Won't 30 FPS make it be stuck on 30 FPS also when I play the game?


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Master Chief and Tony (now that he's been pointed out) are obvious, is the other guy Ghost Rider?


Yep, it is Ghost Rider.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Won't 30 FPS make it be stuck on 30 FPS also when I play the game?


Nope. Plays at 60 records at 30.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Yep, it is Ghost Rider.










Downloaded through Steam Workshop?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nope. Plays at 60 records at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded through Steam Workshop?


With bandicam I can only record 10 min, right?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> With bandicam I can only record 10 min, right?


I'm not certain since I've only used the demo of Bandicam since it doesn't capture SweetFX's .dll injected SMAA or color tweaks. Dxtory does, so I'm using that.


----------



## jim2point0

Here are some of my favorite Alan Wake screenshots. Been meaning to replay this game now that my system is a bit better and SweetFX is available. Used the FXAA injector for these....



















And my favorite....


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> With bandicam I can only record 10 min, right?


dxtory it up!


----------



## BradleyW

That 3rd AW shot is amazing!
Edit: Not so good when clicked on.....


----------



## Tempis




----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That 3rd AW shot is amazing!
> Edit: Not so good when clicked on.....


I think most images look like crap when you view them in this forums popup thinger. Open images in new tabs and view at 100% size.


----------



## kx11

AC3 - my attempt to apply 8XSGSSAA + in-game TXAA ( looks blurry and perfromance dropped to 25fps @ 1440p )


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm too scared to even try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I just got Dead Space 1 and 2 for $10 after intentionally never buying them during sales. I now have pretty icons that will never be played.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha SAME!! I have DS1+2 for cheap...NEVER TOUCHING THEM


You just have to go in with your psycho head on! And remember "you're the most dangerous monster in the game"








In Dead Space Issac can beat allmost all the monsters to death by hand!








And in Doom 3 I kill everything as soon as I get a gun, engineers and all








But Doom 3 is much more scary than Dead Space imo









  

*Doom 3 BFG*


*Really looking forward to Dead Space 3*








Maybe I'll do a coop play through with some of you guys, and look after you


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd be down for that haha...id need someone to remind me to breath when it gets crazy


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'd be down for that haha...id need someone to remind me to breath when it gets crazy


So Lamaze then?


----------



## crazyg0od33




----------



## jim2point0

Trying to keep that "screenshot" theme going in the screen shot thread









Seeing as Dead Space 3 is on the horizon, here are some of my faves from *Dead Space 2.*


----------



## ACHILEE5

It's a shame there's no PC demo of Dead Space 3
Nice shots of DS2 though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'd be down for that haha...id need someone to remind me to breath when it gets crazy


We could record it. And any screams, I'll say they were you









What I like about Survival Horrors, is how fast they make me play!
I mean, I'm really wide awake playing Doom3. But I'm no where near as switched on playing BF3 or what ever.

I like scary games with big guns


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> But Doom 3 is much more scary than Dead Space imo


toitally agree =)

can't wait for DS3 either. there seem to be some minor graphical improvements. like how the visors will now cast shadows+light up entire rooms, and not just selected rooms, but every room/area. Unlike DS2, where it would only light up certain rooms/areas (only small ones).


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> toitally agree =)
> 
> can't wait for DS3 either. there seem to be some minor graphical improvements. like how the visors will now cast shadows+light up entire rooms, and not just selected rooms, but every room/area. Unlike DS2, where it would only light up certain rooms/areas (only small ones).


Hello mate









I think it's because Isaak is so good at melee attack!
But if you let yourself get immersed right into the game, both DS and Doom 3 are scary








But Isaak is triple hard









I really hope Dead Space 3 is so scary that it's almost unplayable on your own








And we can be like bodyguards


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because Isaak is so good at melee attack!
> But if you let yourself get immersed right into the game, both DS and Doom 3 are scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Isaak is triple hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Dead Space 3 is so scary that it's almost unplayable on your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we can be like bodyguards


lol your smileys make me smile =D

and yes, i also have high hopes for DS3. But I doubt any horror game can top Doom 3. Actually, the only game that I think tops Doom 3 in sheer atmosphere and creepiness (aside from jump scares), is the Silent Hill series (not counting the latest titles Origin, Homecoming, Shattered Memories and Downpour, which haven't been developed by the original team). Silent Hill 2 in particular is just such an amazing horror game.

My top horror games of all times right now are: Silent Hil 1,2,3,4/Alan Wake/Doom 3/DS2. In that order.


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nope. Plays at 60 records at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded through Steam Workshop?


Yep! Steam Workshop is one of Valve's best ideas.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> lol your smileys make me smile =D


I wish we had more smileys









All this chat about Dead Space 3 made me play DS2 just now, and wow the GFX are better than Doom 3









I tested out my melee










Chilling in a save room between hellish levels of terror


----------



## KungMartin90

^It sure is a good looking game!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Trying to keep that "screenshot" theme going in the screen shot thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as Dead Space 3 is on the horizon, here are some of my faves from *Dead Space 2.*


Can you upload this one to OCN at Native resolution. I want it in its original glory.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Can you upload this one to OCN at Native resolution. I want it in its original glory.


Whoops. Looks like I accidentally linked to another thumbnail. Here is the full res for that image.

Couple other flying screenshots


----------



## zinfinion

That does it. I'm playing Dead Space. Just not right now, cause it's dark out....


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Can you upload this one to OCN at Native resolution. I want it in its original glory.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Looks like I accidentally linked to another thumbnail. Here is the full res for that image.
Click to expand...

It makes a great desktop background.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That does it. I'm playing Dead Space. Just not right now, cause it's dark out....


same...if it was on my mac








being at school sucks, but if it'll help me pay for my PC addiction I'll deal with it


----------



## frickfrock999

Is the MP on Dead Space 2 still active? I always wanted to try it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That does it. I'm playing Dead Space. Just not right now, cause it's dark out....


I chickened out of playing it today. I ended up watching some youtube vids and procrastinating it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Is the MP on Dead Space 2 still active? I always wanted to try it.


Did you change your avatar girl? Looks different...


----------



## brown bird

Portal 2


----------



## CryphicKing

for those of you who interested in DS3, I just played PS3 demo and I can say the graphic looks amazing. Can't wait to witness the full graphic option on PC. and I like the new combat concept(hint: the survive and horror feeling is no longer there)


----------



## AbdullahG

I don't think Dead Space was ever meant to be genuinely scary. It seems to be aiming for a thrilling and suspenseful experience.


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## headcracker

JC2MP

I am not a troll









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/justcause22013020407343.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/justcause22013020407423.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/justcause22013020407435.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/justcause22013020407440.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/justcause22013020407455.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/justcause22013020407465.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/justcause22013020407475.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/justcause22013020407485.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/justcause22013020407495.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/justcause22013020407572.png/


----------



## philhalo66

Alan Wake


----------



## Derko1

Man! All these Alan Wake talk and pics made me go back to it... It's so awesome! I'm probably half way done with the game right now.









Way more manageable than Dead Space... and to the guy above who said that he doesn't think it's supposed to be scary. You're obviously not playing it with a sorround sound set up.

I love putting the volume up and hearing every little creek and pin pointing it and turning to look at where it came from.. that's what scares me the most.









I can do no sound and it doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## rdr09

using my cheap grade . . .


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! All these Alan Wake talk and pics made me go back to it... It's so awesome! I'm probably half way done with the game right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way more manageable than Dead Space... and to the guy above who said that he doesn't think it's supposed to be scary. You're obviously not playing it with a sorround sound set up.
> 
> I love putting the volume up and hearing every little creek and pin pointing it and turning to look at where it came from.. that's what scares me the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do no sound and it doesn't affect me at all.


Where did I say it isn't scary? It can be scary at times, but it's more of a "Boo! Gotcha!" kind of scary. Necros coming out of vents, something popping up around the corner. That kind of stuff. Everything is scripted. It doesn't seem like the devs were aiming for the most genuine scariness, but for something along the lines just stated. However that doesn't take away from the great atmosphere and heart-pumping suspense. In the end, what's truly scary varies between everyone.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I don't think Dead Space was ever meant to be genuinely scary. It seems to be aiming for a thrilling and suspenseful experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Whoops. Looks like I accidentally linked to another thumbnail. Here is the full res for that image.
> Couple other flying screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love this game. Very creepy playing it in the dark. Finished DS1 one on the PS3 and played part 2 on PS3. But only made it to stage 10 then started gaming on PC. I thought about starting over on PC, but I think i'll just finished it on PS3 and get the DS3 for PC.


----------



## KungMartin90

More AW =)


----------



## kx11

AC3 - 1440p - very high AA


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry for off topic, but if you have a 1440p screen at 120Hz but your fps is below 120, do you still feel the benefit of the quicker120hz repsonse (less tearing and so on). Also, for games to be silk smooth, do you need 60fps or 120fps?
Thank you.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Rayman.*

Yes, it's a children's game.
Yes, as a grown man it's creepy as heck that I'm playing it.
No, I will not apologize.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 2*
















































*The Witcher 2*
























































*Devil May Cry*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry for off topic, but if you have a 1440p screen at 120Hz but your fps is below 120, do you still feel the benefit of the quicker120hz repsonse (less tearing and so on). Also, for games to be silk smooth, do you need 60fps or 120fps?
> Thank you.


Well I'd assume that 120hz is completely useless unless you're above 60 fps. Anything under and 120hz shouldn't really be necessary.

And for the silk smooth thing, I'd say it's subjective. I think 60 fps is silk smooth, some argue it's not.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Rayman.*
> 
> Yes, it's a children's game.
> Yes, as a grown man it's creepy as heck that I'm playing it.
> No, I will not apologize.


not creepy at all...i dont know who said that








I have it on my vita and I love it beautiful game also


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> not creepy at all...i dont know who said that


The PMs I've gotten say different.
They kept ranting about how I shouldn't be playing something that's meant for 8 year old boys and girls and it's creepy that I publicly talk about how much I love it.

Which is true since, but I already know it's shameful enough.


----------



## KungMartin90

Well I'm a grown man too (22), and I love Rayman. Ever since the PS1 era.

You guys keep calling it Rayman though, you are refering to Rayman Origins right? Because I'm seriously considering playing it. Does it support 360 controller (I play with a 360 emulated ps3 dualshock)?


----------



## Descadent

rayman legends on wii u gonna be great. demo was a blast.


----------



## zinfinion

The hunh? So all cartoony side scrolling platformers are off limits now? And yes, 360 pad works fine so emulated DS should be fine.


----------



## crazyg0od33

it should support it...it also came out on those consoles. But yeah, I love rayman, it was a ton of fun back when it was originally out, and Origins is amazing in itself


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Where did I say it isn't scary? It can be scary at times, but it's more of a "Boo! Gotcha!" kind of scary. Necros coming out of vents, something popping up around the corner. That kind of stuff. Everything is scripted. It doesn't seem like the devs were aiming for the most genuine scariness, but for something along the lines just stated. However that doesn't take away from the great atmosphere and heart-pumping suspense. In the end, what's truly scary varies between everyone.


Ah! I see your point. That is true. I was thinking to my self that it probably might be a lot of fun to replay the game in the game+ mode... but then again, it'll be exactly the same. I realized this from the "lets play" I was watching and remembering parts to already aim down the gun because a necro would pop up on that exact spot. So yea I see your point... I was also a fan of the older Silent Hill games and they are also extremely scripted.

So you could say that is part of what makes it scarier. This is why open world games suffer from a good story, because you're rarely being led through one.


----------



## KungMartin90

Alright thanks guys =)


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The hunh? So all cartoony side scrolling platformers are off limits now?


That's up to you.
Like I said, I don't care as long as the game is fun.


----------



## KungMartin90

The Witcher 2


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry for off topic, but if you have a 1440p screen at 120Hz but your fps is below 120, do you still feel the benefit of the quicker120hz repsonse (less tearing and so on). Also, for games to be silk smooth, do you need 60fps or 120fps?
> Thank you.


my monitor is 60fps @ 1440p

i choose PQ over higher refresh rate since i can't notice it and to me 60fps is pretty darn smooth unless i play it on a 55'" screen i might notice some frames drops here and there then again there are no 1440p 55"monitors yet so if you ask me 60hz is the best for PC monitors and v-sync seems cute on any modern GPU no matter what game/settings you use


----------



## Flaskehals

Star Wars: The Old Republic

"Very High" preset ingame, played on a APU Best buy I've ever done(PC, price/performance)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaskehals*
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic
> 
> "Very High" preset ingame, played on a APU Best buy I've ever done(PC, price/performance)


Nice shots... too bad the game looks so crappy. I tried it once and honestly, they could have done such a better job with graphics. For example GW2 looks so incredible, compared to that...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my monitor is 60fps @ 1440p
> 
> i choose PQ over higher refresh rate since i can't notice it and to me 60fps is pretty darn smooth unless i play it on a 55'" screen i might notice some frames drops here and there then again there are no 1440p 55"monitors yet so if you ask me 60hz is the best for PC monitors and v-sync seems cute on any modern GPU no matter what game/settings you use


I see. Cheers.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaskehals*
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic
> 
> "Very High" preset ingame, played on a APU Best buy I've ever done(PC, price/performance)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


every time i see screenshots for tortanic. i cry inside.


----------



## KungMartin90

Just got around to playing some Rayman and I'm lovin it. It's everything I expected it to be so far =D I had to grab some early pics


----------



## KungMartin90

Some more AW =D















Screens really don't do this game justice though ... you need to play it to really experience this awesomesauce.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Some more AW =D
> Screens really don't do this game justice though ... you really need to play it to really experience this awesomesauce.


Speak for yourself







My screens of that game rock









*Dead Space 3* - "Slick Moves" (1920x1080)


----------



## KungMartin90

^Yea, but no matter how awesome you make your screens, it still doesn't do this game anywhere near justice. You NEED to see it in motion to really appreciate how amazing it is =D


----------



## LifeDisturbens

How do you upload the pictures in that big format? Mine only get's small, and you can't really see the details.


----------



## BradleyW

Dead Space 3? How....? Is it out?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> How do you upload the pictures in that big format? Mine only get's small, and you can't really see the details.


Where it says "width/500/height/1000" or something like that in the IMG tags, change the numbers to the actual dimensions of the image.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Dead Space 3? How....? Is it out?


Step 1. Set OS clock forward.
Step 2. ?
Step 3. Profit!


----------



## ProfeZZor X

My X3 Terran Conflict unexpectedly arrived in the mail at work today. After seeing all the screen shots in this thread, I'm so looking forward to installing it tonight. I got it on Amazon brand new for less than $8 bucks. Including shipping, $12 bucks.

This is just the fourth of many games I plan on getting in the coming months. Can anyone recommend any action adventure/sci-fi games for a beginner gamer?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> How do you upload the pictures in that big format? Mine only get's small, and you can't really see the details.


I post a thumbnail generated by flickr. I then wrap that in a link to the full version. I choose not to import the image. I don't like OCN's "image viewer" thing.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> How do you upload the pictures in that big format? Mine only get's small, and you can't really see the details.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very easy.

Choose a picture to upload. Then choose the large size in the options. Link with img tags will be displayed, and you will change the numbers for the dimensions. I normally go with 1920x1080... since it seems like the forum can only fit slightly under that.

Example: _http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1188319/width/*500*/height/*1000*[/ IMG]

Looks like this:


While edited: [IM G ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1188319/width/*1920*/height/*1080*[/IM G]

Looks like this:
_


----------



## Descadent

saving my money for where that abomination of a port called dead space 3 (yeah lead developer thinks we should get on our knees and thank them that they gave us kb/m support, gee thanks) is $5


----------



## kx11

dead space 3


----------



## AbdullahG

DS3 looks pretty nice. I'll have to play through 1 and 2 again, and eventually get 3 once the price drops.


----------



## zinfinion




----------



## crazyg0od33

so fun fact about the vita; i just found out that i can upload all of the images straight from the device itself. Bad news is that i cant select multiple photos at once, so this process took about ten minhtss total








so please enjoy!


Spoiler: Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed








[/SPOILERS]


----------



## _Nikhil

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## zinfinion

When the HUD isn't on I always mistake Sleeping Dogs for super modded GTA IV with ENB.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Chairman Cheng!

Mods: Project Reality, NMC Small texturepack, POCO Bueno texturepack, Weapon Animations Replacer FOMOD, Electro-City.

It's good ol' Fallout New Vegas.





EDIT: Thanks for the help with the upload guys!


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/x3tc2013020417343722.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/x3tc2013020417450780.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/x3tc2013020510060994.png/


----------



## kga92

*Spec Ops: The Line* +sweetFX





The scout was more effective than I thought, the head disappeared before the cap had any time to move.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*


Nice! I still have to finish DS2.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm just about to play the new 3DMark








http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/3dmark_download.html


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm just about to play the new 3DMark


LOL. I need to go back and run all the old 3DMark's that chugged like crazy when they first came out. That one with the space marine boarding party was like a slideshow.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm just about to play the new 3DMark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I need to go back and run all the old 3DMark's that chugged like crazy when they first came out. That one with the space marine boarding party was like a slideshow.
Click to expand...

Yeah the old tests run at playable fps








But not this new one


----------



## kx11

DmC - Deadpool


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *How would you guys feel if we were to merge the Videos thread with this one?
> There would probably be a new rule saying that we can only post two videos a day (to stop video spamming)*


Sure. It'll be a nice change of pace.
Variety never killed anybody.


----------



## zinfinion

Post screenshots at the resolution you were playing at when they were taken. e.g. if you play at 1920x1080 post at that resolution, 2560x1440 post at 2560x1440, etc... No thumbnails or 500 wide (etc..) pics.
Downsampled pics to be posted at the screen's native resolution. e.g. 2880x1620 on a 1920x1080 display, resize the 2880x1620 screenshot in a photo editor to 1920x1080 using bicubic, Lanczos3, supersampling, etc...
X amount of shots per post, Y amount of consecutive posts to prevent overposting.
Posts should include game title, preferably along with any mods (unless it's a huge list) as well as any IQ tweaks (SweetFX, SMAA, SGSSAA, 16x AF, etc...). The more info on how a shot was achieved the better.
No overcompressed jpgs (this means no Steam shots). I've taken to setting FRAPS or Dxtroy to autoshoot every second and then I convert the bmp to a 97% jpg with no subsampling and it's indistinguishable from a png at 1/3 the size.

I would also up videos to maybe 4 a day seeing as so few people post videos. I could also be roped into making a quick and dirty Dxtroy/Lagarith/RawCap/Handbrake preset/Youtube guide so as to get more people capping and uploading.

Again all suggestions, but I think everyone would benefit from increased quality of posts. Not that they aren't quality already, but there is still room to become even better.









And just to explain the jpeg subsampling thing, left is no subsampling, right is normal jpeg subsampling.



I used an image with no antialiasing just so the difference would be clear. You can also see the loss of color in the top right corner where the red pickups become rather muted.


----------



## headcracker

+1 for videos. Who doesn't like watching gaming videos anyway...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Perhaps a guide then with recommendations, that can be followed if the poster wishes.


I'd totally love to see a guide. I think many of us aren't really experts at using photo editing programs or know the ins and outs of different formats. :

Would love to read up on it from someone who does. thumb:


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Rayman.*
> 
> Yes, it's a children's game.
> Yes, as a grown man it's creepy as heck that I'm playing it.
> No, I will not apologize.


Kind of making me want to play this game lol. It looks like Gunbound from these snow levels


----------



## kx11

Dead Space 3


----------



## jim2point0

Still attempting to hack away at this game. I at least want to get that camera pulled back like I did in DS2. For now, the new "crouch" allows me to hide Isaac from screenshots...

*Dead Space 3* - "Dead Men Tell No Tales" (1920x1080)


----------



## Baasha

*Skyrim w/ Unreal Cinema (v0.144 DLL) ENB:*





*Video of Skyrim Mzulft Gameplay - Part 1:*


----------



## headcracker

This thread gets a surge of Alan Wake screens > Alan Wake goes on sale on steam...








Alan Wake
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/alanwake201212020330190.png/


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> This thread gets a surge of Alan Wake screens > Alan Wake goes on sale on steam...


And Rayman Origins. Suspicious.


----------



## Derko1

Links for those who may be too lazy to check the steam page to buy these two awesome games! If you don't own either one... no excuse now!!!









Alan Wake Franchise - $9.99

Rayman Origins - $10.19


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> This thread gets a surge of Alan Wake screens > Alan Wake goes on sale on steam...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> And Rayman Origins. Suspicious.


haha yeah, I'm terrified of it, but for $10 i grabbed the full edition with the add on and collectors extras








here's to crying myself to sleep for the next long time


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha yeah, I'm terrified of it, but for $10 i grabbed the full edition with the add on and collectors extras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's to crying myself to sleep for the next long time


Rayman will do that to you.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha i lol'd


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> This thread gets a surge of Alan Wake screens


I think I started it xD

Anyway, I decided to buy DS3 (had some money to spare), and so far loving it. But I noticed it's locked at 30 fps, why ? =S

Screens:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I noticed it's locked at 30 fps, why ? =S


I guess that's what Visceral meant by a straight port.


----------



## KungMartin90

^ =/ bummer.

but atleast it gives you quite a few graphical options to change. does console even get soft shadows like in my screens?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^ =/ bummer.


Keep an eye on here: http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Dead_Space_3

Also try disabling Vsync both in game and at the driver level. Other than that I am out of ideas.


----------



## KungMartin90

don't think there is a vsync option in game. it is disabled in the NV CP though.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> X3 Terran Conflict


Nice!

Can't wait for X: Rebirth...


----------



## rdr09

more beta testing c3 . . .







tried HT on and off GPU at stock using my Second Intel rig - smooth as hell at 1080 high, 4msaa and 8af.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Can't wait for X: Rebirth...


Can't wait myself. Though i don't like the idea of just been able to fly one ship. And not been able to fly capitals will be a huge chunk gone from what made X2-3 so awesome. Will be a lot to make up for imo with whatever changes they have made, and there are so many will be hard to tell till we get to play it and see. I believe it will still be just as awesome though. Amazing devs and amazing modding community.

X3 Terran Conflict.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/x3tc2013020520242421.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/x3tc2013020520563831.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/x3tc2013020521500886.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/x3tc2013020521292841.png/


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Can't wait myself. Though i don't like the idea of just been able to fly one ship. And not been able to fly capitals will be a huge chunk gone from what made X2-3 so awesome. Will be a lot to make up for imo with whatever changes they have made, and there are so many will be hard to tell till we get to play it and see. I believe it will still be just as awesome though. Amazing devs and amazing modding community.
> 
> X3 Terran Conflict.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/x3tc2013020520242421.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/x3tc2013020520563831.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/x3tc2013020521500886.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/x3tc2013020521292841.png/


I just did an install of X3 last night, and so far so good. I'm a noobie to gaming, so I guess I'll have to brush up on some YouTube videos on navigating and other strategies on X3.


----------



## Descadent

well if we can do videos in this thread now.... yay!!! don't expect any pro gameplay. simply just showing off more than less.









don't forget to play on 1080p!

crysis 3 beta dual view 7680x1440






not pc (people posting vita shots, so figured it was ok) but this is Black Ops 2 running on my 100" screen with epson 8500ub 1080p projector


----------



## Derko1

You shouldn't post more than 2 videos per post... per the rules.

Awesome set up though!









Totally jeallous!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You shouldn't post more than 2 videos per post... per the rules.
> 
> Awesome set up though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally jeallous!


whoops missed that part. I'll edit.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 It's Dark Outside And I Don't Care Edition!*


----------



## LuminatX

*DS3* - As if we haven't seen enough already.
All gameplay shots, no cut screens. 1440p / max settings / vsync off


----------



## jim2point0

The power of a pulled-back 3rd person camera







Really makes the game more enjoyable. As for how... well, you really gotta learn Cheat Engine. Very powerful, what you can do with it. Can finally play for real now that I got that working...

Uh... *Dead Space 3*, obviously.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The power of a pulled-back 3rd person camera


Nice. Does it ever clip through geometry?


----------



## LuminatX

looks way to far back imo.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Nice. Does it ever clip through geometry?


Nope. Collides with surfaces and gets closer to the player if needed. Basically behaves the same way the normal camera does. If there's open space behind the player though, it can go back further.

I don't know if i can be bothered enough to add more hotkeys to modify the distance. Curious as to how far I can make it go.... =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> looks way to far back imo.


Well then the default camera is probably perfect for you







I do this for me, after all.


----------



## roudabout6

Dead Space 3 just got this game and l love it kinda reminds me of bioshock


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well then the default camera is probably perfect for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do this for me, after all.


I still find it too close, i feel like i've got my face stuck against my screen.
but I think seeing the full body is just too far out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Dead Space 3 just got this game and l love it kinda reminds me of *bioshock*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

For those who wan't to change Dead Space 3's FoV the easy way.

- Open "Username"\AppData\Local\EA Games\Dead Space 3\system.txt
- Search for Window.FOVScale
- Change the value 1.00000000
- Save your changes.

Default is around 75°
1.1000 - 82.5°
1.2000 - 90°
1.3000 - 97.5°
1.4000 - 105°


----------



## jim2point0

I'm not changing FOV by the way. I'm pulling the camera back further. No matter how far back I send the camera, there will be no fisheye









I have the FOV set to 1.1 because anything higher does seem to distort things a bit.

*Dead Space 3* (1080p)


----------



## kx11

Dead space 3


'


----------



## Derko1

Jumping on the bandwagon here!








*Dead Space*
_2720x1530 DS to 1920x1080. SweetFX - to get rid of yellow tint and add contrast._


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


lol, was thinking the same.


----------



## Derko1

How is Bioshock? I bought it for the 360... and have it on the PC and have never played it more than 15 minutes past you going down the elevator...

Looking at everyone's pics of DS3, is the game a lot brighter and colorful than the first two? It really seems like it is from those shots. The ugly yellow filter seems to be gone too.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How is Bioshock? I bought it for the 360... and have it on the PC and have never played it more than 15 minutes past you going down the elevator...
> 
> Looking at everyone's pics of DS3, is the game a lot brighter and colorful than the first two? It really seems like it is from those shots. The ugly yellow filter seems to be gone too.


Bioshock is polarizing. Some people love it, some people hate it. I'm firmly in the latter camp. Dead Space meanwhile is really resonating with me. And I've only jumped at my own shadow once.







And yeah, DS3 is looking awful colorful. Not necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3 looks really good actually, and yes, colorful enough. The biggest bummer is, that with all the amazing lighting and shadow effects going on, it's not 100% dynamic. In some random places it will decide to just not cast any shadows whatsoever, even though there's an obvious light source infront/above/behind you (i guess alan wake spoiled me). but it's still very good looking. I'm surprised it only uses 30% of my GPU =P

Some more screenies (I'll try to not post too many screenies to avoid spoiling anything)











(I know the anti-aliasing looks horrible in full size, but FXAA injection tends to look a lot worse in screenshots than it does in the actual game. i'm considering going the highest AA option since this game is anyway locked at 30 fps)


----------



## mironccr345

Man, I need to finish DS2 so I can jump on DS3. Looks really good.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 2*

























































*Dead Space 3*


----------



## KyleN

DS3



Some shots with cam hack:


----------



## jim2point0

That cam hack looks even further than mine O_O

How did you achieve it?


----------



## Derko1

Awesome pics!! ^^^^^^^

So has anyone gotten the 30fps limit off? If it's like the old games, it would be simply fixed by disabling vsync... no?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome pics!! ^^^^^^^
> 
> So has anyone gotten the 30fps limit off? If it's like the old games, it would be simply fixed by disabling vsync... no?


yep just disable it from the game

so any of the guys who hacked the cam could give us a road map on how to do it ?


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3 Nuclear Bloom edition =D


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yep just disable it from the game
> 
> so any of the guys who hacked the cam could give us a road map on how to do it ?


Not sure if you mean the FOV tweak but....

Edit config file to change FOV
Open %LOCALAPPDATA%\EA Games\Dead Space 3\system.txt
Search for the line Window.FOVScale
Change the value from 1.00000000 to a higher one (default FOV is around 75 degrees).
Save your changes.

http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Dead_Space_3#Field_of_view_.28FOV.29


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Not sure if you mean the FOV tweak but....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> DS3


You can't do that with an FOV tweak







I'm curious as to how *he* did it as well. My method is far too annoying to try and explain


----------



## Purger

Thanks to everyone posting such wonderful eye candy....

I have to say, I've been super excited about building my new rig next week... But thanks to this thread, I'm realizing that there is a huge amount of games I'll want to replay, in addition to new games like DS3... just to see in ultra settings... Ugh.... where to start....


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProfeZZor X*
> 
> I just did an install of X3 last night, and so far so good. I'm a noobie to gaming, so I guess I'll have to brush up on some YouTube videos on navigating and other strategies on X3.


This guy should help you get your bearings and get you up and running in the X Universe. http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=297924


----------



## kx11

looks like the FOV edit is working for me

Dead space 3 + FOV 6.000


----------



## jim2point0

So much fisheye... O_O


----------



## KungMartin90

^High FOV tends to do that ... That's why I hate it =P


----------



## KyleN

jim2point0, same here, to hard to explain how.

Some more ds3:


----------



## jim2point0

GOD I really need to play long enough to get a suit... they look so badass.

Hopefully I'll have some time soon. Damn jobs...

@KyleN

What are you using for AA? I'm finding that 1800p downsampling + in-game FXAA \ SMAA isn't cutting it.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> @KyleN
> 
> What are you using for AA? I'm finding that 1800p downsampling + in-game FXAA \ SMAA isn't cutting it.


2160p and smaa. Working great.


----------



## zinfinion

I'm confused as to how posting a Cheat Table is hard to explain. Unless I'm being completely oblivious to something.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> 2160p and smaa. Working great.


*shakes fist*

I can't get a 2160p resolution @ 60Hz to work. Boooooo hisssssss. Don't know why this is the only game I've ever played that only works with 60 Hz resolutions.


----------



## AbdullahG

Dead Space 3, Dead Space 3 everywhere.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Dead Space 3, Dead Space 3 everywhere.


just wait 'till crysis3 comes out


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> just wait 'till crysis3 comes out


Please, no...


----------



## Descadent

surprised there are no ds3 videos being posted


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> surprised there are no ds3 videos being posted


I'd be all over that but not for $60.







It would also be totally boring as I slowly explored every nook and cranny.


----------



## crazyg0od33

did this thread get switched over to a video thread as well already?
I thought it was going to be a completely new merged thread...


----------



## Descadent

i started posting videos anyways, but yeah go for it. 2 a day max though according to mod couple days back


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> did this thread get switched over to a video thread as well already?
> I thought it was going to be a completely new merged thread...


Not yet AFAIK. I haven't seen ACHILEE5 around since early yesterday. Mayhaps he is still seeing what is acceptable as far as profanity et al in embedded videos.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> surprised there are no ds3 videos being posted


----------



## Descadent

embed son!


----------



## crazyg0od33




----------



## kx11

well why not here are some videos drom my channel

*DmC- naruto skin mod*






*Sleeping Dogs - Zodiac tournament*






*DmC - Deadpool Skin*


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'd be all over that but not for $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be totally boring as I slowly explored every nook and cranny.


True, $60 is a bit much, but $40 wasn't so bad. I'm a big pansy, probably going to have to play co-op if I want to beat the campaign, lol.


----------



## crazyg0od33

im working on a trial of parallels desktop so I can play some games here at school haha...I'd take playing at low just to play some games

luckily my school gives free windows copies, so I have a legal, free copy of windows 7







(already have the DL of 8 on my home desktop)


----------



## AbdullahG

People at my high school used to play some Halo: Combat Evolved and Half Life. Now they've moved on to Minecraft because of how easy it is to run and the effort in installing it. Most of the computers at my school are relatively modern. One room has workstations running on a Nehalem quad, others have the same. I've seen a room or two with iMacs (really nice-looking ones). I assume those are only for students taking a design major though. I doubt they would want some freshman or sophomore messing with those.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*


That's not a glitch









That's what happens when you use God mode and you get your limbs torn off. Same as in Dead Space 2







CHEATER.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm a big pansy, probably going to have to play co-op if I want to beat the campaign, lol.


LOL. DS1 is boring me to death. Oh noes! X went wrong Issac! Go to Y and fix it and oh you'll probably get attacked by N^2 necromorphs. I've yet to scream or jump but I've yawned plenty.









I think it's the whole gamification that is doing me in. Oooh another game with weapon and ammo vending machines. Because apparently in space everyone is expected to buy their own weapons rather than be outfitted with them by the quartermaster...


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> when i was in high school. it was like Pentium 2's and 3's >_<


Some computers here still run Pentiums. I, unfortunately, am stuck with those.


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. DS1 is boring me to death. Oh noes! X went wrong Issac! Go to Y and fix it and oh you'll probably get attacked by N^2 necromorphs. I've yet to scream or jump but I've yawned plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the whole gamification that is doing me in. Oooh another game with weapon and ammo vending machines. Because apparently in space everyone is expected to buy their own weapons rather than be outfitted with them by the quartermaster...


Same things I disliked about the game, but still immerses me well enough with the sounds and visuals. I think you need to let go of those two things... and you'll enjoy it a bit more.


----------



## roudabout6

More Dead Space 3 + SweetFX been taking the game slowly really enjoying it
and on the bioshock confusion I guess the whole run down city and the one guy talking on the big screen(forget his name) and the disfigured humans kinda reminded me of bioshock but then again pretty much every game reminds me of bioshock because I have played it so much


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Same things I disliked about the game, but still immerses me well enough with the sounds and visuals. I think you need to let go of those two things... and you'll enjoy it a bit more.


I can compartmentalize it.







The major upside is there's no Andrew Ryan.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> and on the bioshock confusion I guess the whole run down city and the one guy talking on the big screen(forget his name) and the disfigured humans kinda reminded me of bioshock but then again pretty much every game reminds me of bioshock because I have played it so much


I can see the similarites:

Trapped in a spaceship = trapped in an undersea colony.
Trying to figure out WTH happened and how to get off/out.
Voice on the radio telling you where to go / what to do.
Stasis/kinesis = plasmids.
Guns & Ammo vending machines.
Upgrade Stations.
Audio logs.
Ghost whispers.
Mutated former citizenry.
Ideology.
Blood.
Morgue.
Etc...

I've only just gotten to Chapter 3 of DS but that lines up pretty well so far.


----------



## roudabout6

Does anyone know of a screenshot capture software that saves in png. Fraps wont let me andI have to open up paint everytime I want to convert to png from bmp


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Does anyone know of a screenshot capture software that saves in png. Fraps wont let me andI have to open up paint everytime I want to convert to png from bmp


MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision X.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I can compartmentalize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major upside is there's no Andrew Ryan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the similarites:
> 
> Trapped in a spaceship = trapped in an undersea colony.
> Trying to figure out WTH happened and how to get off/out.
> Voice on the radio telling you where to go / what to do.
> Stasis/kinesis = plasmids.
> Guns & Ammo vending machines.
> Upgrade Stations.
> Audio logs.
> Ghost whispers.
> Mutated former citizenry.
> Ideology.
> Blood.
> Morgue.
> Etc...
> 
> I've only just gotten to Chapter 3 of DS but that lines up pretty well so far.


Not the only one to think that! Go to 



 in case the time stamped link does not work.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> EVGA Precision X.


I use it =D


----------



## LuminatX

Why are yall's DS3 stuck at 30fps? mine isn't;
I get around 75-80 @ 1440p.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Why are yall's DS3 stuck at 30fps? mine isn't;
> I get around 75-80 @ 1440p.


Because you have vsync disabled.


----------



## KungMartin90

Well honestly, I prefer 30 fps with no screen tearing, vs above with screen tearing.


----------



## jim2point0

The only game I've ever had screen tearing in is Rage. Dear God is it bad in Rage.


----------



## KungMartin90

Well, as long as you have vsync enabled there's no screen tearing =p

some more Alan Wake


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*




*PlanetSide 2*
Not entirely sure why I took this screenshot to be honest.


----------



## KungMartin90

More DS3


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not the only one to think that!


LOL, TotalBiscuit is great. I really need to get around to playing System Shock. Psycho monkeys + SHODAN is waaaay scary.







Kind of crazy we are coming up on 19 years of crap happening on space vessels.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL, TotalBiscuit is great.


But he's crap at Dead Space








*Anyway, posting TotalBiscuit's videos on OCN could qualify for an infraction*








Quote:


> You are EXPECTED to:
> •Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages
> •No swearing, racy images etc.


*Terms Of Service*

So, lets not do it


----------



## KungMartin90

Um ... we're posting images of mutilated monsters and torn off limbs. Wouldn't really call that friendly to all ages xD


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Um ... we're posting images of mutilated monsters and torn off limbs. Wouldn't really call that friendly to all ages xD


With TB the problem is with the swearing!
All through the videos he swears








And even the title is a rule breaker!

I am subbed to his channel, but.............

edit, I just edited my post to make it more understandable


----------



## Derko1

Sorry.... always post them and have never been told anything.









Don't got searching for the posts!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok, I'm skipping parallels and working on a straight, 120gb bootcamp partition right now, JUST for gaming


----------



## roudabout6

Both afterburner and precision just take screenshots of my desktop not my games. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jim2point0

Played Dead Space 3 for maybe 2 hours tops and took 120+ screenshots. Seriously this is a beautiful game. The graphical STYLE is one of the best I've seen. So interesting. Going to try and stick to uploading screenshots I haven't seen EVERYONE do already.... which might be hard.

*"Dead Space 3"* - _2160p downsampling, in-game FXAA, SweetFX_


----------



## KyleN

Some Cryengine 3.4.4 shots.


----------



## kx11

do i have to go back to AvP and remind myself this game looks so good i can't believe no one is talking about it ?

best shadows EVER and i'm a guy who max everything but set shadows off or low because i hate them all

AvP - DX11 @ 1440P


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Some computers here still run Pentiums. I, unfortunately, am stuck with those.


We have Athlon 64s here at work. I'm on one now.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do i have to go back to AvP and remind myself this game looks so good i can't believe no one is talking about it ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> best shadows EVER and i'm a guy who max everything but set shadows off or low because i hate them all
> 
> AvP - DX11 @ 1440P


A great game. I still need to play as the predator to finish the game.


----------



## Descadent

aliens colonial marines next week!


----------



## Descadent

Decided to put my monitors in portrait today. Will make video soon as I figure out dxtory for this res to record with out chugging at such high res.

Crysis 3 @ 4230x2560


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Battlefield 3*





















*Bioshock*













*Blackwell's Asylum*





*Crysis 2*







*Deus Ex - Human Revolution*



*RaceRoom Racing Experience*











*Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit Demo*


----------



## TheRadik

*Real World Racing* Demo Beta.

















































*Devil May Cry*


----------



## Derko1

Just tried Crysis 3 MP again with the new ATI drivers... and wow! What a huge difference in performance! I'm at 60fps all the time now with 4xaa and will dip into 55fps with 8xaa.

Hopefully optimizations for it just keep on getting better!


----------



## rdr09

Using my Cheap Grade chip at 4GHz Quad and GPU at stock.















12.11 Driver.


----------



## KungMartin90

some more ds3 =p


----------



## zinfinion

All the pretty colors are confusing me.


----------



## jim2point0

Just glad I don't see overly sweetFXed screenshots on this forum. Breath of fresh air.

Love the new snow look in those CryEngine screenshots. Trying to imagine Skyrim in an engine like that now


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just glad I don't see overly sweetFXed screenshots on this forum. Breath of fresh air.


LOL yup. 99% of the time I am fine with the developer's vision for how the game should appear. I use SweetFX just for SMAA since it seems to not bork as often as InjectSMAA.

As for DS3, it's interesting to see how much Visceral has stepped up their art since the first. The first is no slouch, but 3 looks fantastic from what I've seen of it. Trying not to see too much, spoilers and what not.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> All the pretty colors are confusing me.


Yes, so far DS3 is a very trippy game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL yup. 99% of the time I am fine with the developer's vision for how the game should appear. I use SweetFX just for SMAA since it seems to not bork as often as InjectSMAA.
> 
> As for DS3, it's interesting to see how much Visceral has stepped up their art since the first. The first is no slouch, but 3 looks fantastic from what I've seen of it. Trying not to see too much, spoilers and what not.


Yea. I think DS3 absolutely does NOT need SweetFX whatsoever. Just look at how much color and vibrance there already is in my screens (plus it already has SMAA available through the game, which I'm using)


----------



## jim2point0

It is a very pretty game.

SweetFX doesn't just add vibrance though. The control you get over levels through LiftGammaGain is amazing. You can make the tiniest tweaks there that make a big difference. In the end, it shouldn't be obvious that screens were using it at all. On so many forums I see TONS of vibrance and WAY oversharpened images.

So here's a few more of my own Dead Space 3 screens. Gotta play more tonight


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 @ 4320x2560 Portrait

don't forget 1080p!


----------



## roudabout6

Dead Space 3 really loving it much more scary than the first or second which I like on one hand but hate on the other


----------



## Lhotse

*Dragonborn*


----------



## kx11

Dues ex - HR - dx11


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Path Of Exile*

Loving this game. Definitely recommended to anyone who enjoys RPGs. This is how Diablo 3 should have been.





Here's a pic of the passive talent tree for your character.


----------



## Atham

I am having issues with Dxtory. I cannot record sound from microphone


----------



## Derko1

Just realized that sweetfx is not appearing on the shots I've been taking of Dead Space... I didn't use the injector to take the shots.










So is there anyway to change the FOV in the first game?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Metro 2033*





















*Syndicate*





















*Trine*


----------



## TFL Replica

*Torchlight 2 - SynergiesMOD* (new classes and pets)


----------



## Brainsick

Modded GTA IV:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So is there anyway to change the FOV in the first game?


21:9, Surround, or Eyefinity are the only methods I know of.


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/x3tc2013020616072016.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/x3tc2013020618111266.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/x3tc2013020618110047.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/x3tc2013020618110262.png/


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Dead Space 3* got released early in the UK


----------



## Descadent

you mean you vpn'd like the rest of the world did early to unlock it lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

I was going to








But it unlocked on it's own


----------



## Descadent

even easier then! staggered releases for digital content is stupid anyways


----------



## jim2point0

I thought all you had to do was change your system clock. Didn't realize a VPN was even necessary










Anywho. Sorry for posting even MORE of this game. but it's what I'm playing and it's so beautiful that I can't help but screenshot it.
*
Dead Space 3* (full size 1080p)





















This is one of those games that look even better in motion.


----------



## ACHILEE5

So far I'm loving it








I'm playing it on Hard, so it's not too much of a walk in the park








And I did get killed, I got run over crossing the road


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I thought all you had to do was change your system clock. Didn't realize a VPN was even necessary


system clock wasn't enough for bf3, me3, and mohw. Had to vpn to Malaysia somewhere or china where game was already released to do the 1 time unlock. then just logged off vpn


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> And I did get killed, I got run over crossing the road


^^

It's such a great game. I'm just a tiny bit bummed out that such a beautiful game could have been so much more beautiful if 50% of the effects weren't static.

DS3


----------



## Derko1

Man! This thread became the... post screen shots of dead space thread... I think it beat out FarCry 3 so far.









I WANT to get it... but can't justify it if I have not beat the first two.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! This thread became the... post screen shots of dead space thread... I think it beat out FarCry 3 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT to get it... but can't justify it if I have not beat the first two.


If you're worried about not knowing the story they do a recap in the beginning but you should still beat the first 2.


----------



## lurker2501

Some moar DS3


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! This thread became the... post screen shots of dead space thread... I think it beat out FarCry 3 so far.


Happened with Fallout 3, Crysis 3 beta, Devil May Cry... and soon... Crysis 3 single player after the official release this month. DUN DUN DUN. I'll probably post a few to show what it looks like downsampled from 2160p (eye-wateringly gorgeous, if the beta is any indication). But yeah. Prepare your eyes...


----------



## KungMartin90

I actually posted screenshots of DmC once or twice, then completely stopped. Haven't played in like a week now. Got really stale after a while.


----------



## KyleN

I dont mind screenshot-spam of new games as long as they look nice. I cant wait for Crysis 3 single player
Some C3 beta shots for now:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> And I did get killed, I got run over crossing the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> It's such a great game. I'm just a tiny bit bummed out that such a beautiful game could have been so much more beautiful if 50% of the effects weren't static.
Click to expand...

It's cool so far









I'm about 20% through now, but I'm going to play coop later tonight


----------



## Derko1

How are you getting those totally hudless shots of Crysis?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Happened with Fallout 3, Crysis 3 beta, Devil May Cry... and soon... Crysis 3 single player after the official release this month. DUN DUN DUN. I'll probably post a few to show what it looks like downsampled from 2160p (eye-wateringly gorgeous, if the beta is any indication). But yeah. Prepare your eyes...


Are you using any type of AA in your DS3 shots? They look so clean. Even at 2720x1530, DS1 has a ton of jaggies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> If you're worried about not knowing the story they do a recap in the beginning but you should still beat the first 2.


It's not even that... the thing is... i BOUGHT THE GAMES... I should commit to actually playing them and not having them sit in my library. So in mind, I can wait until this one is dirt cheap.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How are you getting those totally hudless shots of Crysis?


Open the console.

*r_drawnearfov 2* - to hide weapon
*hud_hide 1* - to hide HUD
*cl_fov XX* - to quickly change FoV

FOV is vertical, obviously. To avoid fisheye, I've been sticking to 60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are you using any type of AA in your DS3 shots? They look so clean. Even at 2720x1530, DS1 has a ton of jaggies.


I'm downsampling from 3840x2160 and using in-game FXAA3.11. These days, AA is such a mess. Downsampling is a God Send.

I don't know much about ATI hardware but... those seem like top-of-the-line cards. You should be able to handle this game @ 2160p easily?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It's not even that... the thing is... i BOUGHT THE GAMES... I should commit to actually playing them and not having them sit in my library. So in mind, I can wait until this one is dirt cheap.


LOL, you should get to playing them!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Open the console.
> 
> *r_drawnearfov 2* - to hide weapon
> *hud_hide 1* - to hide HUD
> *cl_fov XX* - to quickly change FoV
> 
> FOV is vertical, obviously. To avoid fisheye, I've been sticking to 60.
> I'm downsampling from 3840x2160 and using in-game FXAA3.11. These days, AA is such a mess. Downsampling is a God Send.
> 
> I don't know much about ATI hardware but... those seem like top-of-the-line cards. You should be able to handle this game @ 2160p easily?


isn't MSAA a higher AA option than fxaa 3.11?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> isn't MSAA a higher AA option than fxaa 3.11?


I was responding to 2 quotes about 2 different games there









He was asking about anti-aliasing in Dead Space 3, which has no MSAA option (forcing it breaks **** - not worth it).

In Crysis 3, I actually prefer TXAA, SMAA, and FXAA over MSAA in that game. Don't know why. Personal preference.

Here is TXAA + downsampling:


SMAA + downsampling


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> isn't MSAA a higher AA option than fxaa 3.11?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Lately all I use is downsampling, sparsegrid supersampling, and FXAA/SMAA. The beauty of FXAA and SMAA is that they are cheap as free. MSAA has fallen by the wayside as geometry complexity has increased. As well, lighting engines and shaders have been conflicting with it for a few years now.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> LOL, you should get to playing them!


I am... no need to rush... I'm working on them from one save spot to another. It'll take me a lot longer, but I've got an hour in so far... in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I really need to get the Dead Space series for PC... I've got 1 and 2 for PS3 and the games were rather enjoyable, but I'd love to see it with better visuals on my PC... Though, I do enjoy playing those games on my big TV with good surround sound system in a completely darkened room...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I am... no need to rush... I'm working on them from one save spot to another. It'll take me a lot longer, but I've got an hour in so far... in the last 2 weeks.


LOL, I'm halfway through in 3 days.







Apparently somewhere along the line I've become nearly invulnerable to scares. I did jump twice yesterday, so bravo Visceral, you finally got me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I really need to get the Dead Space series for PC... I've got 1 and 2 for PS3 and the games were rather enjoyable, but I'd love to see it with better visuals on my PC... Though, I do enjoy playing those games on my big TV with good surround sound system in a completely darkened room...


5.1 headphone surround is actually rather relaxing as I know exactly where and how far away the enemies are. Odd that.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I was responding to 2 quotes about 2 different games there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was asking about anti-aliasing in Dead Space 3, which has no MSAA option (forcing it breaks **** - not worth it).


But I have SMAA option enabled through the game in Dead Space 3 (The highest option available)=S So that's gotta mean that it does have SMAA?

Some DS3


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I really need to get the Dead Space series for PC... I've got 1 and 2 for PS3 and the games were rather enjoyable, but I'd love to see it with better visuals on my PC... Though, I do enjoy playing those games on my big TV with good surround sound system in a completely darkened room...


I think I will have to whore my system here... Two of the first pictures here are of my screen and speakers. I get to enjoy really good 5.1 surround. I envy many of you multiple monitor guys, but I would never give up my sound system.









I bought DS 1 and 2 for $4.99 two weeks ago. So keep an eye out for deals.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> isn't *MSAA* a higher AA option than fxaa 3.11?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> But I have *SMAA* option enabled through the game in Dead Space 3 (The highest option available)=S


1. MSAA is not SMAA.
2. SMAA being the last option doesn't mean it's the best. In fact, FXAA will do a better job at masking aliasing at the cost of a little blurriness (mostly unnoticed at higher downsampling resolutions).


----------



## KungMartin90

Oh my bad, lmao.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution*


----------



## KyleN

Wow. Deus Ex is so pretty!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Currently downloading the Crysis 3 Beta for my Mac bootcamp partition








I'll probably have to run it at low, but I want to try it out


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Currently downloading the Crysis 3 Beta for my Mac bootcamp partition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably have to run it at low, but I want to try it out


eww.... I would be a sad panda if I ever had to use a mac. thankfully in my industry in u.s. based manufacturers only use PCs and android.

phew!


----------



## crazyg0od33

well, i can say it worked...decently for a laptop.
I dont know the exact FPS, but it was PLAYABLE at low settings...not smooth, but I managed.
I was only trying it out, since I'll mainly use the laptop for BL2, Alan Wake, and minor games like sims and simcity...


----------



## BradleyW

ACIII (The only AC game that was worth playing)










For those who have DS3, which is the best AA option to use?
Thank you.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> *sims*


Dude, fight club rules.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ACIII (The only AC game that was worth playing)


I concur =)
Quote:


> For those who have DS3, which is the best AA option to use?
> Thank you.


I use SMAA, and I see absolutely no jaggies at all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I concur =)
> I use SMAA, and I see absolutely no jaggies at all.


Excellent stuff. I hope the SMAA pushes my rig a little more too! As for vsync, do I force via CCC and disable it in game for the 60fps limit? Thanks man!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I concur =)
> I use SMAA, and I see absolutely no jaggies at all.


Downsampling plus smaa is the only way to go.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 I Admit I Jumped A Little Edition!*


----------



## sterik01

my shots of DS3 aren't that great.

on my asus g74 1600x900 rofl
can' wait to get home and play on my sig rig


----------



## BradleyW

I think your shots look very good.


----------



## ACHILEE5

The game's really cool, coop









Dead Space 3


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think your shots look very good.


DS3 being a very good looking game certainly helps. DS1 meanwhile is tough to get good shots. I've set FRAPS to screenshot every second and I get maybe 1 or 2 good shots out of a thousand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> The game's really cool, coop


Full co-op campaigns are awesome. Me and a friend did the entirety of Saints Row 3 together and it was a riot.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Excellent stuff. I hope the SMAA pushes my rig a little more too! As for vsync, do I force via CCC and disable it in game for the 60fps limit? Thanks man!


SMAA uses almost no performance. In fact, none of the in-game AA options will have a hit on performance. They're fairly weak. You'll have to combine them with downsampling to see decent results.

Here's FXAA3.11 + 2160p downsampled to 1080p












Without downsampling, nothing worked and all I saw were jaggies. Jaggies everywhere.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Look at you lot trying to make Dead Space all pretty









Dead Space 3 coop!


----------



## Slightly skewed

The only thing it has going for it is lighting. I've already said it, but the textures are terrible. Worse than the usual "port".


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Look at you lot trying to make Dead Space all pretty


Nice golden SCAF suit.







I really hope all the limited edition bonuses and the Amazon and Gamespot preorder bonuses will be available down the line.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The only thing it has going for it is lighting. I've already said it, but the textures are terrible. Worse than the usual "port".


Nothing you say will make me think this game is anything BUT gorgeous.


----------



## nz3777

Heres Metro 2033 at 1900x1080


----------



## nz3777

Metro 2033-1900x1080


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Nothing you say will make me think this game is anything BUT gorgeous.


Hey mate, I'm picking up this game today... could you possibly point me in the right direction to maximise the visuals? Your screenshots are what swayed me to buy it


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Excellent stuff. I hope the SMAA pushes my rig a little more too! As for vsync, do I force via CCC and disable it in game for the 60fps limit? Thanks man!


Yessir. Disable vsync in the game, and force it through NV CP. Don't forget to enable Triple Buffer, or you'll get tearing!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Look at you lot trying to make Dead Space all pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice golden SCAF suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope all the limited edition bonuses and the Amazon and Gamespot preorder bonuses will be available down the line.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's pretty ain't it









And the guns are sweet, if you play the game on hard setting!
And they save being beaten up for not having the right kit


----------



## Descadent

I agree DS3 textures are terrible, I mean they are 256k and 512k textures....They just look better at true 1080p-1440p. Someone should take some close up pictures of walls and objects for reference.

IN ALL FAIRNESS.... it is pretty. the devs definitely made it sound like it was utter crap and didn't have any graphic options in those interviews last two weeks. If they just would of said those options were present then everyone's perspective on the whole "port" thing would have been less of an "OMG you are giving us keyboard and mouse support! Thank you Visceral -_- now die"


----------



## nz3777

-Metro 2033-1900x1080


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hey mate, I'm picking up this game today... could you possibly point me in the right direction to maximise the visuals? Your screenshots are what swayed me to buy it










Woo! Glad I could sell someone on the game. It's definitely worth it.

For Dead Space 3, I'm using a combination of downsampling + in-game FXAA3.11 + SweetFX. I've disabled in-game bloom but turned all other options to the highest they'll go. SweetFX settings in the spoiler here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


/*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Choose effects                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 //[0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines using the SMAA technique.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR           1 //[0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX           0 //[0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 1 //[0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES        1 //[0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER        1 //[0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_BORDER        0 //[0 or 1] Border : Makes the screenedge black as a workaround for the bright edge that forcing some AA modes sometimes causes.
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                  SMAA Anti-aliasing settings                /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.5          // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 96      // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 18  // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 10        // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1        // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0  // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       LumaSharpen settings                  /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength 0.50   // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp    0.032  // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2        // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 1.0  // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
                         // I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0   // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Bloom settings                        /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define BloomThreshold 20.25 //[0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 1.30     //[0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 0.0142    //[0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        HDR settings                         /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define HDRPower 1.08  //[0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2  0.85  //[0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      TECHNICOLOR settings                   /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.11        //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower  2.8         //[0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount   0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount  0.88 //[0.0 to 1.0]

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Cineon DPX settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Red   8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue  8.0  //[1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma    2.5  //[0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 3.0  //[0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC   0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define GreenC 0.36  //[0.6 to 0.2]
#define BlueC  0.34  //[0.6 to 0.2]

#define Blend 0.2    //[0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                      Lift Gamma Gain settings               /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define RGB_Lift  float3(0.990, 0.990, 1.010)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.035, 1.03, 1.030)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain  float3(1.015, 1.02, 1.015)  //[0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Tonemap settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.0        //[0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure 0.00    //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation 0.00  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.00      //[0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.000  //[0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.00, 2.55) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vibrance settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Vibrance 0.03 //[-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Curves settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.3  //[-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 7      //[1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                         Sepia settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) //[0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower  0.11                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58                    //[0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                       Vignette settings                     /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00   //[-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -1.00  //[-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 8       //[1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500)  //[0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                        Dither settings                      /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.

   /*-----------------------------------------------------------.
  /                     Splitscreen settings                    /
  '-----------------------------------------------------------*/
#define splitscreen_mode 3  //[1|2|3|4|5]  1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split





I don't know much about ATI cards but I know downsampling is possible. It's essential for removing aliasing in this game.

It's a good game so far. Having a blast with weapon customization.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks for sharing your settings. I don't suppose you tried mine out?


----------



## KungMartin90

Well guys, to be fair, it IS a console game after all. Us PC gamers just get to play it with sharper visuals, and higher frame rate.

Some more DS3


----------



## zinfinion

*@nz3777:* Try using the image button instead of the attachment button. As well, you can post more than one shot per post.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 I Admit I Jumped A Little Edition!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Incredible shots! I wish I could get some type of SSAA working for mine... it's a no go on ATI though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't know much about ATI hardware but... those seem like top-of-the-line cards. You should be able to handle this game @ 2160p easily?


The problem is that I hit at wall at anything above 1550p (and I have a ton of flickering artifacts). Don't know why. I don't understand the settings for downsampling and for ATI it's all weird the way it works. I've tried a ton of different resolutions higher than the 1530 I'm using now and none work. Not sure if it's an issue with my receiver or my display not accepting such a high resolution. Either way, I'm stuck at the 1530p.


----------



## roudabout6

over at friends playing *Alan Wake* so freaky


----------



## Descadent

I was bored tonight.

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit @ 4320x2560 Portrait


----------



## jim2point0

*Dead Space 3* panorama-rama!


----------



## lurker2501

Daft Space 3


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^ we know its dead space 3, but if you dont put the title they'll delete the post...


----------



## KungMartin90

More DS3



...aaand my new pimpin' Iron Man suit.


----------



## jim2point0

I still can't bring myself to use anything except the first suit you get (the EVA). Just seems to look the best so far.


----------



## KungMartin90

Yea it does look the best. But I like some variation =P


----------



## jim2point0

Aye. I'm holding out for this suit from Dead Space 2. REALLY hoping it makes an appearance in this game. Totally forget what it was called. It came in 2 colors.


----------



## roudabout6

Dead Space 3 taking it slow and easy


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Been playing TERA now that it's f2p. Really preferring the gameplay over WoW and GW2.


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5















































(Top one is 3840x2160, rest are 1920x1080) Hopefully GT6 won't have any "standard" cars


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Gran Turismo 5


Wait, whut? There is a PS3 emu?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wait, whut? There is a PS3 emu?


No, but this isn't the "official screenshot of your PC games thread"

Besides, if there was it would take extremely powerful hardware to run it. The PS2 emulator needs at least a 2600K and a GTX 580 to work properly and the PS3 is many, many times more powerful than a PS2.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No, but this isn't the "official screenshot of your PC games thread"


I never claimed it was. I'm mainly just confused how the one shot is 3840x2160. Did you resize it afterwards?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I never claimed it was. I'm mainly just confused how the one shot is 3840x2160. Did you resize it afterwards?


Photomode in GT5, it has an option where you can make the image twice the size but it takes forever to process which is why there is only one that size. That one 3840x2160 took about 45 seconds (over the 3-5 seconds of a 1920x1080 image)

I also want to point out those aren't gameplay graphics







I can't get a gameplay screenshot because I don't have a capture card/PVR


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Photomode in GT5, it has an option where you can make the image twice the size but it takes forever to process which is why there is only one that size. That one 3840x2160 took about 45 seconds (over the 3-5 seconds of a 1920x1080 image)
> 
> I also want to point out those aren't gameplay graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get a gameplay screenshot because I don't have a capture card/PVR


Ahhh, so much less confused now.







It'd be slick if all games had that. I know Unreal engine has tiledshot but I can't think of any other engines offhand.


----------



## frickfrock999

Good Lord, my browser just crashed loading Andrew's post.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha same...I dont know if there is a rule, and I know I've broken it a few times if it is, but is there anything that would make it mandatory to put a spoiler for say, over 5 images?
It just took my laptop (on a SCHOOL network with a >50Mbps DL speed) about a minute to load up this thread...
The pics are amazing though haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why are you guys using a potato to browse the internet?

Nice pics.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why are you guys using a potato to browse the internet?


Why not?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha same...I dont know if there is a rule, and I know I've broken it a few times if it is, but is there anything that would make it mandatory to put a spoiler for say, over 5 images?
> It just took my laptop (on a SCHOOL network with a >50Mbps DL speed) about a minute to load up this thread...
> The pics are amazing though haha


If you put them in spoilers then whenever you click on something (including the quote and submit buttons) nothing will happen other than your browser jumping to the top of the page.

But seeing as more than one person has "complained" I will post less pictures per post next time


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Robot Unicorn Attack*



Link to ultimate gaming pleasure


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you put them in spoilers then whenever you click on something (including the quote and submit buttons) nothing will happen other than your browser jumping to the top of the page.
> 
> But seeing as more than one person has "complained" I will post less pictures per post next time


hmmm, that hasnt happened to me when using a spoiler...but dont post less on a count of me.
I was just saying because it took so long for the thread to load, and it was jumping all over due to resizing the post with the pictures. It's not a huge deal


----------



## Descadent

No potato here. :-D


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you put them in spoilers then whenever you click on something (including the quote and submit buttons) nothing will happen other than your browser jumping to the top of the page.
> 
> But seeing as more than one person has "complained" I will post less pictures per post next time


Same thing happens to me... have never pin pointed why. But I see what you mean... it might be because too many pics are in the spoiler and it breaks it some how. There's a few on this thread that I've had that issue with.


----------



## headcracker

If people complain about to many screens per post then this is not a thread they should be entering in the first place imo.

X3 Terran Conflict.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/x3tc2013020822434007.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/x3tc2013020822441813.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/x3tc2013020902413940.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/x3tc2013020902452159.png/


----------



## crazyg0od33

Angry Birds Star Wars. From my iPhone.


----------



## Derko1

So! I finally got through chapter 1 of Dead Space!









It's gotten me really good a few times so far... even after watching a whole lets play of the game. It's official those stupid monster space babies freak me out!


----------



## BradleyW

DS1 is extremely scary!


----------



## jim2point0

Going to have to replay the first Dead Space after I eventually beat 3







It's been a while. Don't even know where my original is but I got a free copy of it when I pre-ordered 3


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Been playing TERA now that it's f2p. Really preferring the gameplay over WoW and GW2.


is it a good game? I started to download it. 30GB is a lot of space!


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Been playing TERA now that it's f2p. Really preferring the gameplay over WoW and GW2.


Tera was fun but it had no end game. Also the gear progression was really lame.


----------



## Atham

Is it kind of pay to win?


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I haven't played it since it went F2P so I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> DS1 is extremely scary!


Oh yes it is!









So anyone know what the deal with the movies is? I just watched both of them... and why are they not really related to each other. For the second one half of it is in Chubbs Institute quality 3d graphics (not knocking anyone from there... you know what I mean) then the rest is cartoon... and the story is only half sort of related to the first. Then BOTH have things that conflict with the game.... what were they thinking?!?!

Also... what's the deal with reloading, it seems to only work when you're NOT getting attacked.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> is it a good game? I started to download it. 30GB is a lot of space!


I'm enjoying it at the moment. Only level 12 so I can't comment too much on the gearing but I love the way the combat system works. I prefer it over Guild Wars 2.

*Tera*


----------



## jim2point0

The combat system in Tera is great... and it keeps you entertained for a little while. Sadly, it was perhaps the most formulaic game I've ever played.

Each new town or camp was literally a shopping list of the same exact quests I had in the last town\camp. Kill 4 *insert new monster." Gather X *insert a resource.* Loot X resources from *insert monster.* Or an annoying series of "Talk to NPC."

I found the loot to be incredibly boring too. The stats in that game weren't very interesting so the gear was just straight damage \ defense progression.

Just felt like they spent most of their time making the combat interesting and no time making the rest of the game interesting. Did look very pretty though.


----------



## Descadent

I beta'd tera. I was about bored to tears with the questing by 25 and never bought the game. it's not for everyone but I can see why some would love it.


----------



## jellis142

My Phenom II X4 and 5770 ran Final Fantasy X and Sky Odyssey just fine at 1080p, steady 60fps in PSX2. Doesn't require a 2600k and GTX 580







But it helps when turning on some of the fancier graphics options.


----------



## kx11

AvP - DX11


----------



## CryphicKing

tera's pvp system is completely broken and unbalanced, hitbox size is actually go by the size of your character while they all have the same reach. if you wish to exccel in end game pvp you have to roll a small character. meaning you can't choose a character based on your own personality if you want to be good. And I don't even want start on how broken ranger is. this is not a game I'd recommend for PVP lovers

Dead space 3 can't say I disagree with the average review score 8.0.


----------



## Derko1

*Dead Space*


----------



## sterik01

more dead space 3 screenshots.

Finally got home to play to on my sig rig.


----------



## TSXmike

DS3 looks great!

there a need to play through the first 2? debating on picking 3 up.


----------



## crazyg0od33

LittleBigPlanet Vita


----------



## kx11

Deus Ex - Missing link


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Deus Ex - Missing link


прохладном Братан истории!


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky


----------



## Atham

Nearly finished with the patch for Tera. Is anybody using sweetFX for it?


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

The game is FTL: Faster Than Light.

For all who have played this game, take a look at the boss health. Yeah...

I WAS ONE HIT FROM BEATING THE GAME!!!! WHYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

Oh by the way I've beaten it before so I wasn't too distraught. Also for people who haven't played this there is no saving your game.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Nearly finished with the patch for Tera. Is anybody using sweetFX for it?


Am I the only one that doesn't care for sweetfx?








It's pretty don't get me wrong but doesn't feel intended when I play with it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't care for sweetfx?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty don't get me wrong but doesn't feel intended when I play with it.


There's nothing wrong with that. Some games I don't like to touch, but others feel like you could bring out specific details out more or you feel like you want to tone something else down. This is sort of like saying that when you take a picture... you don't want to use Photoshop to tweak it, but rather have the picture look as it was taken. It can obviously benefit from it... since it's only a tool to alter the look of it.

I think that the sharpening is by far it's best feature. Since it can make bland textures a bit sharper.


----------



## Descadent

I'm one of those who doesn't touch photoshop with my pictures from my dslr either 

in all fairness I agree, but sometimes the over sharpening it can do is crazy!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I'm one of those who doesn't touch photoshop with my pictures from my dslr either
> 
> in all fairness I agree, but sometimes the over sharpening it can do is crazy!


Yea some people get carried away with it. A lot of it has to do with how dense the pixels of the display you're viewing them on though. So for someone it might look fine... but for you it might look terrible.

I like to barely enhance the image... like for Dead Space 1, I removed the yellow tint it had and added some contrast to make whatever colored areas there are... to stand out more. Plus brighter areas have a more stand out cut from dark areas.

I touch up all of my DSLR pics... but it's cause I suck at using it I think.


----------



## crazyg0od33

More LBP for Vita


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Battlefield 3*





















*Metro 2033*





















*Syndicate*


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that. Some games I don't like to touch, but others feel like you could bring out specific details out more or you feel like you want to tone something else down. This is sort of like saying that when you take a picture... you don't want to use Photoshop to tweak it, but rather have the picture look as it was taken. It can obviously benefit from it... since it's only a tool to alter the look of it.
> 
> I think that the sharpening is by far it's best feature. Since it can make bland textures a bit sharper.


btw I'm using your SweetFX config with Clear Sky. It's really.. sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Paztak




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> btw I'm using your SweetFX config with Clear Sky. It's really.. sweet. Thanks.


Ha! Thanks!








*Star Wars KOTOR*


----------



## TheRadik

*Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition*

















































*Dead Space 3*


----------



## Lhotse

*Dragonborn*


----------



## jim2point0

Some *Dead Space 3* (1080p)


----------



## zinfinion

DS3 is tempting my wallet just for the amazing visuals.







That, and Limited Edition goes away in 2 days.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey guys, do any of you know if crysis 3 will be able to be installed on multiple machines? For instance, I know it will use origin, but if I install it on my computer here at school (same origin account as at home) will I still be able to install and play it back at home?

I currently have it shipping to my house, but if I can install it here as well I'll change the address...

Thanks


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hey guys, do any of you know if crysis 3 will be able to be installed on multiple machines? For instance, I know it will use origin, but if I install it on my computer here at school (same origin account as at home) will I still be able to install and play it back at home?
> 
> I currently have it shipping to my house, but if I can install it here as well I'll change the address...
> 
> Thanks


will work like any other origin game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Same here. I usually don't buy special edition's, but that one looks freaking incredible.


















ESPECIALLY this!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Same here. I usually don't buy special edition's, but that one looks freaking incredible.


That's the Dev-Team Edition. Only 5000 and they sold out quick. The Limited Edition is just 2 exclusive armors and 2 exclusive weapons. That will likely be paid for DLC after a while or included in the GOTY. Yet there is the risk they wont, hence the dilemma.


----------



## KungMartin90

Thumbs up if people would like Dragon's Dogma on PC







That game looks really awesome.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That's the Dev-Team Edition. Only 5000 and they sold out quick. The Limited Edition is just 2 exclusive armors and 2 exclusive weapons. That will likely be paid for DLC after a while or included in the GOTY. Yet there is the risk they wont, hence the dilemma.


You can still get the Dev Team Editions on Amazon.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B1N6YVE/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats pure insane awesomesauce-ness


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Thumbs up if people would like Dragon's Dogma on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game looks really awesome.


noooooo thanks. but thumbs up for people that want it. They have a new patched up expac edition coming out soon on console though


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> You can still get the Dev Team Editions on Amazon.


Let me rephrase. Sold out to scalpers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> They have a new patched up expac edition coming out soon on console though


That's actually one of my larger concerns with the PC edition. The history of missing out on DLC content. You'd think EA would milk this for all it's worth on all platforms, but seeing as PC is maybe 10-20% of console sales I wonder if they can justify the cost of porting it.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## KungMartin90

New DS3 shots


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> You can still get the Dev Team Editions on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B1N6YVE/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I don't think I like you!









I saw it on my phone, wanted it... could not open the link... rush home to buy... and get that.









Were they actually on sale at regular stores?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't think I like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on my phone, wanted it... could not open the link... rush home to buy... and get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they actually on sale at regular stores?


they weren't.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> they weren't.


That makes sense. I don't think I've seen a limited edition of any game that I really wanted in many years. The only two limited editions I've ever bought, were of Forza 3 and 4. Which which I bought just because of the extra cars.

Now limited edition just means that... extra stuff you get to pay for now instead of later.


----------



## kx11

just uninstalled DS3 , good looking game but terribly boring , just pure boredom


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> just uninstalled DS3 , good looking game but terribly boring , just pure boredom


wish you could send me your key then. lol waiting till it's $5 myself or my friend who works at Zenimax coworker's wife who works for EA can snag it for cheap.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wish you could send me your key then. lol waiting till it's $5 myself or my friend who works at Zenimax coworker's wife who works for EA can snag it for cheap.


Ah, the good old days when you could sell your discs. I seriously hope the new consoles prevent used games so all the kiddies can know the hell that is PC gaming.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ah, the good old days when you could sell your discs. I seriously hope the new consoles prevent used games so all the kiddies can know the hell that is PC gaming.


it already started hell this week after the rumor that micrsoft was doing it with the 720. I hate gamestop too and never buy used games because I usually get my games on release unless it's something that I really don't care to get day 1 or the dev poops on the pc community like with Dead Space 3, but used games is a big market that's for sure for brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Metro 2033*





























*Syndicate*









*Trine*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Don't tell Ellie









Dead Space 3


----------



## zer0entropy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is FTL: Faster Than Light.
> 
> For all who have played this game, take a look at the boss health. Yeah...
> 
> I WAS ONE HIT FROM BEATING THE GAME!!!! WHYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
> 
> Oh by the way I've beaten it before so I wasn't too distraught. Also for people who haven't played this there is no saving your game.


FTL is so much fun! a ....little frustrating, but still fun!


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Don't tell Ellie


You're a sick man!


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*
(Default Shepard, High Texture Resolution, Downsampling 2560x1440 y SweetFX, Camera Mod).
--


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5





I really wish they released this on PC. The producer said he is thinking about bringing GT6 to PC but that's not really his choice, it's Sonys. Which means there may never be a GT game released on PC unless someone can give Polyphony Digital more money than Sony are.


----------



## zinfinion

I know these are bullshots, but they are darn skippy bullshots.







Keep 'em coming.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I know these are bullshots, but they are darn skippy bullshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep 'em coming.


These are not mine (I'm not such a talented photographer, nor would I have the patience for screenshotting this game), but the author is ok with me sharing them for Zinfinion









*Grand Turism 5*. Source - PixieGirl4's photostream.


----------



## zinfinion

Awww yeah.







A lot of people could probably be fooled into thinking these are the real deal.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> These are not mine (I'm not such a talented photographer, nor would I have the patience for screenshotting this game), but the author is ok with me sharing them for Zinfinion


Those look great.

San Andreas - Finally completed this game today, been playing on and off after starting in 2006


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Awww yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people could probably be fooled into thinking these are the real deal.


Honestly if I wasnt in a game screenshot thread, I'd think the R8 image and the one above it were real. Even the people in the backlground on the 3rd image look real (they are out of focus, but still...)


----------



## KungMartin90

GT5 is a damn good looking game. But the reflection part infront of the rear wheel on the third picture kinda gives away the fact that it's just a computer generated car.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Awww yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people could probably be fooled into thinking these are the real deal.


Heck yea! I actually like the lighting in GT5 better than in pCars. In GT5 it just has this realistic simple look to it... while in pCars it's very videogamey looking.

Keep them shots coming! I used to love doing shots of Forza over on the teamxbox forum... before it got shut down


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Awww yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people could probably be fooled into thinking these are the real deal.


Alot of people think they are real at first glance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Heck yea! I actually like the lighting in GT5 better than in pCars. In GT5 it just has this realistic simple look to it... while in pCars it's very videogamey looking.
> 
> Keep them shots coming! I used to love doing shots of Forza over on the teamxbox forum... before it got shut down


The gameplay lighting isn't really that good







The shadows look pretty terrible, a bit like the smoke around the car in this (although they have improved it in an update a while ago)



If I had a PVR/HD capture card I would take some gameplay screenshots.

EDIT: Here is a gameplay screenshot I got from Google Images










No where near as good as the photo mode images unfortunately. However it does run (or at least claimed to run) at 60 FPS at 1920x1080 with 2x AA (native resolution is 1440x1080 IIRC)


----------



## Derko1

Oh I know that the gameplay graphics are crappy... I've played it A LOT. Forza 4... even though I hate how dark everything is, has much better graphics.


----------



## Descadent

I liked forza 4 more anyways. Hell I even loved Forza Horizon for just being more of an arcade racer.

gt5 always felt like the tracked moved to the car to me not the car moving on the track. Just floaty. I never felt as that toyota commerical says "grounded to the ground" in gt5


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> However it does run (or at least claimed to run) at 60 FPS at 1920x1080 with 2x AA (native resolution is 1440x1080 IIRC)


I read 960x1080. So they basically do a 2:1 stretch horizontally. The sheer amount of behind the scenes shenanigans on the consoles makes me LOL. I get that they are trying to do the best they can with the hardware but that's a shady way to get a 1080p logo on the box.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I read 960x1080. So they basically do a 2:1 stretch horizontally. The sheer amount of behind the scenes shenanigans on the consoles makes me LOL. I get that they are trying to do the best they can with the hardware but that's a shady way to get a 1080p logo on the box.


Totally true. I believe there's actually very few games that really do 1080. All the others are upsampled. Then the ones that do 1080 are usually without AA and have crappy textures. I remember some games would look better and have less jaggies on the 360... if I put my TV at 720p instead of 1080. Their target audience doesn't really care though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Gameplay vs photomode


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I read 960x1080. So they basically do a 2:1 stretch horizontally. The sheer amount of behind the scenes shenanigans on the consoles makes me LOL. I get that they are trying to do the best they can with the hardware but that's a shady way to get a 1080p logo on the box.


Either way, it works pretty well


----------



## kx11

i think there's an engine in GT5 for photo mode to make them look like CG or something close , project CARS blows gt5 even in photo mode


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think there's an engine in GT5 for photo mode to make them look like CG or something close , project CARS blows gt5 even in photo mode


Well when you take a photo it does process it for a couple of seconds to make it look better


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Snap, snap.


----------



## HiCZoK

if we are talkinga bout console games here - I would really appreciate someone posting The Darkness1 screenshots from xbox 360 version. That is the best game I've ever played. Soo atmospheric and good looking (well lets say it's a tie with Alan Wake).
But I dont have an xbox360 capture kit and would love some wallpapers


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> if we are talkinga bout console games here - I would really appreciate someone posting The Darkness1 screenshots from xbox 360 version. That is the best game I've ever played. Soo atmospheric and good looking (well lets say it's a tie with Alan Wake).
> But I dont have an xbox360 capture kit and would love some wallpapers


Funny you mention that game. I live in the tiny little town where the developer of that game is located =D I used to have no clue whatsoever, until I found out on the net. Then I realized I'd been walking/driving/biking past the big ass black flag outside their building for years xD

Unfortunately they seem to have changed location. The flag is no longer there from what I remember (I was pretty stoned last time I walked past that area). I hope their still in this city though, it's a tiny bit of our pride =P


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Dead Space 3*
On my second play through now!

A couple of different suits









The classic Dead Space engineering suit is my favourite










This one looks cool! But the helmet doesn't put out much light!


----------



## KungMartin90

Already second playthrough? >.<

I'm only like half way through xD Well, I'm at chapter 12.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So like what, 6 chapters left? =S



But it's so much fun so far!! DS3 ftw =)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Spoiler says how many levels the game has










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There's 19 levels!


And some do get quite spooky









But yeah I liked it so much, I had to go strait back in to have anouther go


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Spoiler says how many levels the game has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There's 19 levels!
> 
> 
> And some do get quite spooky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah I liked it so much, I had to go strait back in to have anouther go


Oh my bad, I probably should have added a spoiler too *edits it in*. Yeah, I knew there were that many chapters. It's actually quite hard not to find out. You can find out through the inventory menu-thingy. But it's a conscious decision to find out.

Anyway, I'm sure I'll also be very tempted to replay it once I beat it. How's the co-op btw? I haven't tried it yet, because I'm going to wait till my friend gets it, so we can play. It's a seperate story right ?


----------



## GoneTomorrow




----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Oh my bad, I probably should have added a spoiler too *edits it in*. Yeah, I knew there were that many chapters. It's actually quite hard not to find out. You can find out through the inventory menu-thingy. But it's a conscious decision to find out.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure I'll also be very tempted to replay it once I beat it. How's the co-op btw? I haven't tried it yet, because I'm going to wait till my friend gets it, so we can play. It's a separate story right ?


I was good that time with the spoiler, wasn't I









Coop is really good fun








But it can be hard when you both have to do a perfect run, at the same time! Example, getting out of that chamber when the launch had been started








And yeah it makes the story a little different, but not much!

Question, have you been in the belly yet?


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I was good that time with the spoiler, wasn't I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coop is really good fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it can be hard when you both have to do a perfect run, at the same time! Example, getting out of that chamber when the launch had been started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah it makes the story a little different, but not much!
> 
> Question, have you been in the belly yet?


Yea, I actually JUST got past that part =) Funny you ask. Why ?


----------



## wizza

*Project CARS Pre-Alpha (Current Build 402)*

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/8154/pcars2013021117325197.png


http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6649/pcars2013021117381981.png


http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/2268/pcars2013021117414390.png


http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5018/pcars2013020619581327.png


http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/948/pcars2013020620013180.png

The paint design on the BMW is by a member at WMD and is not content from SMS


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well when you take a photo it does process it for a couple of seconds to make it look better


Needs more FT-86 photo mode shots to go with Jezza's maniacal grin.


----------



## Descadent

drooolll over project cars, can't wait for it to come out. I don't think you can buy into it to play right now can you?

and here is Counter Strike GO at 4320x2560 Portrait


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Question, have you been in the belly yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I actually JUST got past that part =) Funny you ask. Why ?
Click to expand...

That was the level I had to drop the settings down from Hard to Normal


----------



## kx11

Aliens : colonial Marines


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Needs more FT-86 photo mode shots to go with Jezza's maniacal grin.




^
Not photoshopped, it just happened like that


----------



## Derko1

Awesome pCars shots!









I am so sad that they broke something in a patch a few months back... killed my performance and also caused the same bug as in Shift, that if you have crossfire/sli it will make the cockpit have like a dark filter. I tried troubleshooting it with them and they just blamed my set up. I have not played it since. Just tried it now and it's the same.









They've promised a fix and it's been like 6 months and nothing still... not the only one see here...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I am so sad that they broke something in a patch a few months back... killed my performance and also caused the same bug as in Shift, that if you have crossfire/sli it will make the cockpit have like a dark filter. I tried troubleshooting it with them and they just blamed my set up. I have not played it since. Just tried it now and it's the same.


Just wait 'til they add the bouncing Bugatti bug. Shift was so borked.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> That was the level I had to drop the settings down from Hard to Normal


Hahahaha !!! I actually had to replay that part about 10 times before I beat it xD It drove me insane. But I thought it was because I decided to replace my much faster magnum gun with my shotgun, which reloads RREALLY slowly, which is a very bad mix against those fast little bastards.

Some Witcher 2 (yes I really love those godray effects







)


----------



## Toology

Dark Souls with sweetfx


----------



## jim2point0

*Dead Space 3*. This part was genuinely terrifying.


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV


----------



## jim2point0

Anyone else really just... hate this new image viewer\zoom thing? I'd much prefer to click on the image and see the full version in a new tab.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone else really just... hate this new image viewer\zoom thing? I'd much prefer to click on the image and see the full version in a new tab.


I like it and the gallery view so you can see all the picks linked in the thread. Plus there is box in top right now in threads that says Recent Images In This Thread so it's like a shortcut.


----------



## crazyg0od33

whoa!!!! I LIKEEE....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone else really just... hate this new image viewer\zoom thing? I'd much prefer to click on the image and see the full version in a new tab.


I just middle click and avoid all that drama.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I just middle click and avoid all that drama.


Doesn't work for me... since one of the last updates it stopped working. I'm on Chrome... you're on firefox probably.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I just middle click and avoid all that drama.


middle click and left click do the same now. at least for me. brings up the new view where you can comment.


----------



## roudabout6

*Far Cry 3 + SweetFX* Got this game over the weekend for $25 and I have not stopped playing. Sadly though I have to start playing in 1080p instead of eyefinity due to extreme texture flickering. If anyone knows of a fix please tell me


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Doesn't work for me... since one of the last updates it stopped working. I'm on Chrome... you're on firefox probably.


Firefox is like Trogdor, burninating the peasants.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I like how it gives you an option for linking to the original image in a new tab


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Just some random grabs from Aliens: Colonial Marines
















Not the greatest looking game in the world, but it does have some pretty good lighting (and lighting/sound are probably the most important factors in an Aliens game). Though, it has it's moments... Not a lot of graphical options to the game and you can tell many of the textures are low-res. Fun game so far though, a little generic - but it kept my interest through the first 2 sections.

I've gotta toy with ways of eliminating jaggies better. Using in game FXAA does not quite eliminate enough...


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry*


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## philhalo66

some Battlefield 3


----------



## Descadent

aliens CM getting destroyed in reviews :-(

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/aliens-colonial-marines/critic-reviews


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aliens CM getting destroyed in reviews :-(
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/aliens-colonial-marines/critic-reviews


I'll wait to see what Angry Joe says.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'll wait to see what Angry Joe says.


Can't wait for his review!

See the sadness below.... wasn't there an interview with the dev's saying that he game had been built from the ground up with co-op in mind?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aliens CM getting destroyed in reviews :-(
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/aliens-colonial-marines/critic-reviews


You should really post user reviews









Most of the time the "critics" get paid to be a bit polite and give it a higher score.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> drooolll over project cars, can't wait for it to come out. I don't think you can buy into it to play right now can you?
> 
> and here is Counter Strike GO at *4320x2560* Portrait


Nice shots Descadent, I'm pretty sure you can run that resolution with a single GTX 670 in that game.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should really post user reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time the "critics" get paid to be a bit polite and give it a higher score.


no thanks

most of metacritic user reviews are deathly ridden with trolls. I take youtube reviews more seriously anyways but I don't see any critic being polite...even destructiods headline for ACM is "STAY AWAY FROM THIS B(insert rest of the letters because ocn don't like bad words )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Nice shots Descadent, I'm pretty sure you can run that resolution with a single GTX 670 in that game.


probably, I was getting 120+fps


----------



## Lifeshield

*Aliens: Colonial Marines*


----------



## sterik01

gta iv


game started stuttering today. Wasn't doing that last night. Which is why it shows 16fps in this screenshot.










ENB DarkOrion11's Graphic Pack V1.3
Ultimate Textures
hd road textures (fonia's i think)
City Cars car pack


----------



## kx11

Assassin's creed 3


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Assassin's creed 3


Are you using sweetfx for that?


----------



## Descadent

RaceRoom Racing Experience

a f2p sim.

4320x2560 Portrait. Will get around to trying landscape whenever I feel like putting my monitors back into landscape.


----------



## crazyg0od33

honestly I feel like 3 monitor portrait is the way to go...


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> honestly I feel like 3 monitor portrait is the way to go...


Agreed. Landscape looks...stretched IMO. Portrait produces a more "cohesive" image. Just my opinion.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Agreed. Landscape looks...stretched IMO. Portrait produces a more "cohesive" image. Just my opinion.


because portrait with only 3 is still 16x10 ratio. in landscape it's 48x9 or whatever. I like both. but with portrait I feel like I could just sit 2 ft away from my 55" tv or sit 4 ft away from my 100" projector screen and get the same feeling with no bezels (yes 1080p vs. 1440p turn sideways as 2560 is huge difference I know, but still feels the same... computing however in desktop is huge because it's so tall)


----------



## zinfinion

3x portrait is 16:9.48. 21:9 is where it's at. Not biased.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 21:9 is where it's at. Not biased.


except for that whole 1080p part


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> except for that whole 1080p part


Oh, I'd be thrilled by a 3840x1620. But for now, the missing 360 pixels compared to a 27" is more than made up for by the aspect ratio.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Oh, I'd be thrilled by a 3840x1620. But for now, the missing 360 pixels compared to a 27" is more than made up for by the aspect ratio.


wonder what 3 or 5 of those in portrait would be like.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wonder what 3 or 5 of those in portrait would be like.


Iffy at best. I'd rather use 30" in portrait to get that 1600 width. As for mine, I'm actually contemplating two 23s on the sides for surround, but I fear the NV Surround drivers would have a fit.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Iffy at best. I'd rather use 30" in portrait to get that 1600 width. As for mine, I'm actually contemplating two 23s on the sides for surround, but I fear the NV Surround drivers would have a fit.


being that middle monitor is different resolution from left and right, i bet so. I almost want to say I doubt it because all monitors have to be same resolution I believe.


----------



## TheRadik

*Aliens Colonial Marines*


----------



## BradleyW

SweetFX?
Have you modded the fov?


----------



## Lifeshield

I think the game looks better with SweetFX.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Aliens: Colonial Marines*


**

**

**

**

**



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



**

**

**





**

**

**


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Are you using sweetfx for that?


nope


----------



## Derko1

Is it just me... or the 2010 AVP looked WAY better than that? I've only done the DX11 bench's of it and not actually played it and remembered being wowed by it.


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## Derko1

So going along with what was mentioned about sweetfx not being liked by some... and they want to experience the game as it was intended.

Can you not say that this is an improvement? I mean... the grey/blue filter over everything just looks terrible. I'm not saying my settings are perfect, but at least it rids the game of it and definetely makes it look better. I'm sure you can infinitely tweak the settings to personal liking and it has not subtracted anything from the experience at all.

*Mafia 2*
_Sweetfx - Luma Sharpening, SMAA, Bloom, Lift-Gamma-Gain, Tone Mapping, Dither_


----------



## Descadent

it's just too much yellow, same problem I had in skyrim when I used it. Look at the faces, white people aren't yellow!







The skin tone without sweet is much more "thx" standard accurate.

that's difference between vibrancy and accuracy I guess. just my opinion.


----------



## kx11

i quit using color mods since they need a lot of time to fix and present so little


----------



## roudabout6

*Far Cry 3 + SweetFX* I have only been collecting things in this game and have not even started the missions and I have been playing for over 4 hours


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*Planetside 2* finally got the option to disable hud and guns, I only had 10 minutes to spare before we got ops started but I think these came out pretty good.





As you can see the continent I play on is... Very sandy..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is it just me... or the 2010 AVP looked WAY better than that? I've only done the DX11 bench's of it and not actually played it and remembered being wowed by it.


AvP2011 is better looking in my opinion, in regards to textures and tesselation, etc, but I think the lighting is really well done in Colonial Marines. Sets a good atmosphere. Colonial Marines is one of those games that is better appreciated graphically when actually playing it instead of looking at the textures in screenshots scanning every minute detail for flaws.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's just too much yellow, same problem I had in skyrim when I used it. Look at the faces, white people aren't yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin tone without sweet is much more "thx" standard accurate.
> 
> that's difference between vibrancy and accuracy I guess. just my opinion.


While I do agree with you. That is something that has to be perfected through the settings... not necessarily happen all the time. Also, in those specific shots, I think that they were already prone to looking a bit yellow. In different lighting they look fine.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some more Alien: Colonial Marines















Screw the reviews... For an Alien's fan, it's a pretty entertaining game. The lighting and sounds actually make a pretty immersive experience; a lot of the game is fairly dark. It's actually getting better the further I get. First section was the weakest.

No luck so far with getting better AA... Went into the config ini file to see if I could tweak some graphical settings, but nothing seemed to make a difference. InjectSMAA cause immediate crash upon start-up, so looks like that's not gonna happen either...


----------



## Descadent

think the reviews pretty spot on about it. you can just run past all the AI to get end of missions haha. You don't have to shoot a thing. as for game in general definitely a $5 game.


----------



## routek

Project Cars
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8386/8470056563_2bc683de8f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8371/8471152082_9ae1cf8ded_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8378/8470056917_461a686f96_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8386/8471152496_b4310f6147_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8470058067_91693ecff0_h.jpg

......And some more
*Project Cars Pre-Alpha Build 402*


http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6531/pcars2013021315513680.png


http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6192/pcars2013021315554607.png


http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9786/pcars2013021315585500.png


http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/8692/pcars2013021316124891.png


http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3369/pcars2013021317080573.png


http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/4981/pcars2013021317162540.png

The paint on the BMW is not Content from SMS but a user made paint









wierdly my post has merged with someone else. I got a pm to atleast fix one of the links


----------



## jim2point0

Here's some more Dead Space 3. I know.... I know.... same old crap.





*
Not moving any closer to that thing....*


*What are you looking at?*


*These mother*#$&ers*


*Maybe he's friendly?*


*
You come here often?*


*Through the Lasers*


----------



## BradleyW

Aliens Colonial Marines, Max out, 1080p, No mods.


----------



## HiCZoK

I think Dead Space 3 looks stunning.
And while playing it at smooth 60fps with forced real vsync and triple buffering it feels very nice and looks gorgeous.

Btw. Which is the best form of post process aa ? fxaa3.11 right ?


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I think Dead Space 3 looks stunning.
> And while playing it at smooth 60fps with forced real vsync and triple buffering it feels very nice and looks gorgeous.
> 
> Btw. Which is the best form of post process aa ? fxaa3.11 right ?


I think so. But I personally prefer SMAA over that.

Anyway, could you explain exacrly what triple buffer does ? Cuz I'm not sure wheather I should keep it on or off.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I think so. But I personally prefer SMAA over that.
> 
> Anyway, could you explain exacrly what triple buffer does ? Cuz I'm not sure wheather I should keep it on or off.


When vsync alone is enabled You can feel the mouse being quite "slowed down" or not so respnsive as without vsync,

Triple bufering adds one frame to framebuffer to render ahead and it SOMEHOW makes the low latency go away.
Try it in skyrim menus for example. it is unplayable without triple buffering and quick/responsive as a mouse on desktop screen with it on.
You can force it with radeonpro (ccc forcing DONT WORK)


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I think Dead Space 3 looks stunning.
> And while playing it at smooth 60fps with forced real vsync and triple buffering it feels very nice and looks gorgeous.
> 
> Btw. Which is the best form of post process aa ? fxaa3.11 right ?


Tricky question. I personally don't find that any of the in-game AA modes cut it *on their own*. If you look at my screenshots (top of this page), those look as good as they do because I'm downsampling from 3840x2160. This is pretty much the best way to get rid of aliasing, because forcing AA via drivers tends to break stuff in the game (like shadows and lighting).

I use FXAA 3.11 (in-game) + injected SMAA (sweetFX) on top of downsampling.


----------



## kx11

BatmanAC


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Aliens Colonial Marines, Max out, 1080p, No mods.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are these Steam screenshots or are you using performance settings in CCC? Your shots look quit a bit different than the ones I posted earlier, but I created a profile for the game in CCC and put everything on highest quality settings along with highest quality settings in-game. Just trying to figure out why they look so different, but if it's Steam screenshot compression - that could be the culprit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Are these Steam screenshots or are you using performance settings in CCC? Your shots look quit a bit different than the ones I posted earlier, but I created a profile for the game in CCC and put everything on highest quality settings along with highest quality settings in-game. Just trying to figure out why they look so different, but if it's Steam screenshot compression - that could be the culprit.


I use MSI AB for screenshots. Ive not set a profile in CCC for this game. it just causes crashes when I apply anything to this game. Do my shots not look as good as they should? I have it max out so....i don't know.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I use MSI AB for screenshots. Ive not set a profile in CCC for this game. it just causes crashes when I apply anything to this game. Do my shots not look as good as they should? I have it max out so....i don't know.


Something looks off about them... Looks like we took some shots of similar areas (my shots are above yours or maybe on previous page? - not sure, I have my forum settings so I have like maximum post count per page). When I click on yours the new Overclock image viewer says your shots are normal quality jpeg compressed, so maybe the reasoning lies there... I also take shots with MSI AB, but I use PNG format with highest quality setting. The shots you have look like they are either suffering from jpeg compression or something (hence why I thought it was Steam, cause Steam's built in screenshot settings are quite bad quality), they just look a bit dull in both sharpness of textures/edges and in over-all color depth as well (blacks look a little crushed and not quite deep - lighting isn't popping the same).

I had no problems applying settings via CCC for the game, but I could not use an injector with it - that would crash immediately. I had also tried editing the engine config ini, but nothing I altered made any noticeable difference, so I just returned it to stock and stuck with quality settings in CCC and highest in game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Something looks off about them... Looks like we took some shots of similar areas (my shots are above yours or maybe on previous page? - not sure, I have my forum settings so I have like maximum post count per page). When I click on yours the new Overclock image viewer says your shots are normal quality jpeg compressed, so maybe the reasoning lies there... I also take shots with MSI AB, but I use PNG format with highest quality setting. The shots you have look like they are either suffering from jpeg compression or something (hence why I thought it was Steam, cause Steam's built in screenshot settings are quite bad quality), they just look a bit dull in both sharpness of textures/edges and in over-all color depth as well (blacks look a little crushed and not quite deep - lighting isn't popping the same).
> 
> I had no problems applying settings via CCC for the game, but I could not use an injector with it - that would crash immediately. I had also tried editing the engine config ini, but nothing I altered made any noticeable difference, so I just returned it to stock and stuck with quality settings in CCC and highest in game.


My MSI AB produces shots in 100% JPEG Images. I then uploaded to photobucket using the bulk uploader which might add more compression since they uploaded much quicker than expected. These could potentially be the cause. If I look at the original images on my system, they look very good.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My MSI AB produces shots in 100% JPEG Images. I then uploaded to photobucket using the bulk uploader which might add more compression since they uploaded much quicker than expected. These could potentially be the cause. If I look at the original images on my system, they look very good.


That makes sense... I'd say it's probably Photobucket's fault. *shakes fist at photobucket*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> That makes sense... I'd say it's probably Photobucket's fault. *shakes fist at photobucket*


I would agree. I tried finding a quicker way to reduce upload waiting times as I am on a 1.7MBps connection.


----------



## sterik01

Dead Space 3





Just got to this level. So far it is amazing.

Especially love how the mask actually gives off light. Don't remember is the other 2 games did that.


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone using SweetFX with DS3?


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Dead Space 3*

"Ellie, is Robert OK"










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anyone using SweetFX with DS3?


I'm on my third play through, no time to mess with settings


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anyone using SweetFX with DS3?


I have just for minor tweaks... A tad more saturation.. curves... vignette, and another layer of SMAA. It seems like it gives a little more smoothing over in game SMAA. I am also down-sampling from 2342x1464 tp 1680x1050. Sicne the game is so easy to run I wanted to use 3360x2100, but I cant seem to get the resolution to work in game.

Here is DS3 with my settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice shots!
WOW Achilee5, 3rd playthrough?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anyone using SweetFX with DS3?


All of my screenshots have been with SweetFX. I don't think you need to go crazy with it though. Here are a few of my posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/12870_30#post_19282722

http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/12690_30#post_19250663

My settings are here. I didn't do anything too crazy though. Lots of settings for a pretty small change, honestly.


----------



## Toology

More Dark Souls with SweetFX


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> All of my screenshots have been with SweetFX. I don't think you need to go crazy with it though. Here are a few of my posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/12870_30#post_19282722
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/12690_30#post_19250663
> 
> My settings are here. I didn't do anything too crazy though. Lots of settings for a pretty small change, honestly.


Thanks for sharing... might try your settings on DS1 and 2... I only used sharpening and lowered the yellow filter on both. I'm pretty much done with Chapter 2 on DS1... woohoo!!! Stupid space babies are getting their butts handed to them!! Or tentacles rather...


----------



## jim2point0

I had slightly different settings for Dead Space 2. Though it uses the FXAA injector version of SweetFX 2.0 alpha. You can check that out here.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Chapter 2 on DS1... woohoo!!!


Oh good, you haven't passed me. I've been elbow deep in engines and transmissions modding Euro Truck Simulator 2...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Oh good, you haven't passed me. I've been elbow deep in engines and transmissions modding Euro Truck Simulator 2...


Oh I think I'm gonna try at passing you then. I think I'm gonna shoot for finishing it over the weekend. I saw the intro to DS2 and WOW... it's freaking nuts! Can't wait to get into that game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I had slightly different settings for Dead Space 2. Though it uses the FXAA injector version of SweetFX 2.0 alpha. You can check that out here.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nice shots!
> WOW Achilee5, 3rd playthrough?


First play through!
Play through +, and I flew through that one!
And I've started Survival mode, but it's getting boring








And I did do about 30% co-op
















So I got my moneys worth


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> First play through!
> Play through +, and I flew through that one!
> And I've started Survival mode, but it's getting boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did do about 30% co-op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my moneys worth


And here's me still not even completing Hitman: Absolution or Far Cry 3. Heck, I haven't even launched Dishonored yet.
I need to put my head down and power through these games so I can play the new Tomb Raider next month.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> And here's me still not even completing Hitman: Absolution or Far Cry 3. Heck, I haven't even launched Dishonored yet.
> I need to put my head down and power through these games so I can play the new Tomb Raider next month.


It's cold out, so I'm playing on the PC









Here's a "How to use the scavenger Bot in *Dead Space 3*"








I made the short clip from some test footage (filming in the dark) and never really intended to uploading it.
But I was watching a funny Dead Space 3 walk through on YouTube, that the Author is supposedly making and posting as he goes









And he hasn't got a clue about how to use the Bots


----------



## Xinoxide

2 more very high res shots of Dead Space 3.

These are pre-downscale. I dont like to downscale the images manually. They lose too much detail.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> 2 more very high res shots of Dead Space 3.
> 
> These are pre-downscale. I dont like to downscale the images manually. They lose too much detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just downloaded them and put them full screen, and they do look nice









This shot was at native res, but I had to shrink the file size to upload









*Dead Space 3*


----------



## Unstableiser

GW2. Haven't been on my Mesmer in a while.
Shogun 2, Hojo are silly easy when it comes to besieging


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## Section-9

*Project CARS*


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Shogun 2, Hojo are silly easy when it comes to besieging


Great game, isn't it ?

*Total War: Shogun 2*


----------



## Descadent

I swore what I saw and played at pax east last year was different than what released and this explains it


----------



## KaRLiToS

*@ACHILEE5* How do you take screenshots in Dead Space 3 ?

.


----------



## TheRadik

*Aliens Colonial Marines* (SweetFX + Mod AliensDX10 Better Grafik and Light)


----------



## BradleyW

In Aliens CM, How do you change your weapons load? I unlocked the rifle at level 10 but there is no option to equip it.


----------



## jim2point0

Finally Finished *Dead Space 3*. Got pretty DARK and atmospheric there towards the end.

















Now I'm not sure what to play. I really don't have much desire to play Aliens. The bait and switch they pulled was pretty nasty and rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to play.


*http://www.gog.com/gamecard/system_shock_2*


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Why do I feel everyone else Dead Space 3 looks so much better than mine. My colors kinda look dull and doesn't look as detailed.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Why do I feel everyone else Dead Space 3 looks so much better than mine. My colors kinda look dull and doesn't look as detailed.


Probably SweetFx.
I recommend this guys settings (click)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> I recommend this guys settings (click)


Blacks crushed? ✔

Whites clipped? ✔


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Probably SweetFx.
> I recommend this guys settings (click)


Thanks, I was using SweetFx before but with the stock settings. Everything looked to dark, definitely looks better now with that guys settings.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *@ACHILEE5* How do you take screenshots in Dead Space 3 ?
> 
> .


I'm just using Fraps bud


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Is there anyway to downsample on a 120 Hz monitor without lower to 60 Hz. Every time I try it say 120 Hz isn't available at this res. (32-bit)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Is there anyway to downsample on a 120 Hz monitor without lower to 60 Hz. Every time I try it say 120 Hz isn't available at this res. (32-bit)


At 120Hz you are close to hitting the pixel clock limit. So nope.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> At 120Hz you are close to hitting the pixel clock limit. So nope.


Damn, guess I'll just have to use 1080p

Thank!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Why do I feel everyone else Dead Space 3 looks so much better than mine. My colors kinda look dull and doesn't look as detailed.


95% Downsampling from 2160p

5% Using slight SweetFX changes... but that shouldn't change the color too much.

SweetFX should be used lightly. It's a beautiful game and doesn't need it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Damn, guess I'll just have to use 1080p
> 
> Thank!


NP. For the truly curious amongst us this also explains why there are no 120HZ 1440p displays:

1920x1080 120Hz: 285.55MHz pixel clock
2560x1440 120Hz: 497.76MHz pixel clock

DisplayPort 1.1 is limited to 270MHz pixel clock, supposedly DP 1.2 can go up to 540MHz, but I didn't have any luck with it.

HDMI 1.4 is limited to 340MHz. HDMI 2.0 should go up to around 600MHz.

Dual Link DVI is a guaranteed 330MHz, and past that it is only limited by the quality of the cable and its length. As well it needs a source that can output ~500MHz for 2560x1440 120Hz.

So that's the science lesson for the day.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> In Aliens CM, How do you change your weapons load? I unlocked the rifle at level 10 but there is no option to equip it.


I think the default key is B.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 95% Downsampling from 2160p
> 
> 5% Using slight SweetFX changes... but that shouldn't change the color too much.
> 
> SweetFX should be used lightly. It's a beautiful game and doesn't need it.
> The music on that guy's site = I'm never going there again....


Since I have 120hz monitor I can't do downsampling. I don't want to run at 60 hz.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Probably SweetFx.
> I recommend this guys settings (click)


The music on that guy's site = I'm never going there again....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Blacks crushed? ✔


What do you mean by that? You mean he made it too dark? I would imagine that when you make a game darker (probably for the purposes of making it creepier\scarier), your blacks will be..... blacker? Makes sense to me. As much sense as walking into my bedroom at night and not being able to see a thing because it's pitch black in there.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> What do you mean by that? You mean he made it too dark? I would imagine that when you make a game darker (probably for the purposes of making it creepier\scarier), your blacks will be..... blacker? Makes sense to me. As much sense as walking into my bedroom at night and not being able to see a thing because it's pitch black in there.


The loss of detail in shadows when values that were non-0 are made 0 through SweetFX or ENB settings. And clipped whites is obviously non-255 values made 255.

It's clearly less of a bad thing in gaming as opposed to photography, but it still bugs me when taken to extremes. Especially in things like Skyrim where the sky was a nice blue in the before shot and is completely white in the after shot.

Plenty of those in the Post Your Skyrim Shots thread. Probably more than a few in here as well.


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## zinfinion

Some examples of crushed blacks and clipped whites:






I think these speak for themselves.


----------



## Descadent

ho lawd!!!! me no like


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Some examples of crushed blacks and clipped whites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these speak for themselves.


I see what you're talking about but not so much in the dead space 3 pics on that website. The above pics are definitely not my cup of tea though.


----------



## jim2point0

That Far Cry 3 example is disgusting. I can't imagine anyone ever thought that looked good.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I see what you're talking about but not so much in the dead space 3 pics on that website. The above pics are definitely not my cup of tea though.


Here's some examples from that site with the blowout (another term for crush/clipping) shown. Any area that is a solid color is either crush or clipping. If you look at the originals vs the ones with SweetFX in full size you can spot the locations where all detail has tuned into a blob of pure black or white. Especially in the first one, the shadows on the rock and the elbow and inside thigh of the suit.

And obviously in the second example there was already quite a bit of blowout, the SweetFX just added more. And ultimately, it is personal preference as to how much is acceptable.

Originals on the left, SweetFX on the right.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Here's some examples from that site with the blowout (another term for crush/clipping) shown. Any area that is a solid color is either crush or clipping. If you look at the originals vs the ones with SweetFX in full size you can spot the locations where all detail has tuned into a blob of pure black or white. Especially in the first one, the shadows on the rock and the elbow and inside thigh of the suit.
> 
> And obviously in the second example there was already quite a bit of blowout, the SweetFX just added more. And ultimately, it is personal preference as to how much is acceptable.
> 
> Originals on the left, SweetFX on the right.
> 
> 
> [


Ok, I see now.


----------



## headcracker

X3 Terran Conflict

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/x3tc2013021411022095.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/x3tc2013021411003095.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/x3tc2013021401231960.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/x3tc2013021410573706.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/x3tc2013021119510046.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/x3tc2013021410534696.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/x3tc2013021410542701.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/x3tc2013021410550697.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/x3tc2013021411324717.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/x3tc2013021411594215.png/
360 Laser towers around the jumpgate. Nothing gets in, and nothing gets out


----------



## zinfinion

For reference, in space, blowout is perfectly acceptable. Crush due to hard shadows due to no ambient light scattering or bouncing and clipping 'cause I mean proton engines and lasers and stuff.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is that like an RTS in space? It looks so epic haha


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> It looks so *inscrutable* haha


Fixed that for ya. I've never been able to figure the X games out but bravo to anyone who can.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha, but it looks awesome if you can


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is that like an RTS in space? It looks so epic haha


Only after a couple 100 hours when you have hundreds of ships and stations build. You have no choice but to switch your play style to a more RTS style to micro manage the whole lot. And epic, it is indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Fixed that for ya. I've never been able to figure the X games out but bravo to anyone who can.


True it takes some time and effort to learn, if your into Sci-FI or Space etc it's worth the effort needed to learn it, even if the manual is more of an encyclopedia lol.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Finally Finished *Dead Space 3*. Got pretty DARK and atmospheric there towards the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to play. I really don't have much desire to play Aliens. The bait and switch they pulled was pretty nasty and rubs me the wrong way...


I wish I hadn't looked at your post >.< I'm still only half way through =(


----------



## jim2point0

Well the only thing I spoiled is that there is a level that's pretty green and has monsters. There are still plenty of surprises in store


----------



## HiCZoK

EVEN MORE DS3 (that game looks great and plays sooo smooth)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well the only thing I spoiled is that there is a level that's pretty green and has monsters. There are still plenty of surprises in store


Yay! =)

A few new screenies of DS3




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> (that game looks great and plays sooo smooth)


Tell us about it ^^ (as I've mentioned before though, I'm a little bit bummed out about shadows not being dynamic in all lighting, but other than that is looks amazing)


----------



## routek

DS3 looks nice there.

Project cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8475087226_fde828958f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8473999617_eface5a0d2_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8475086512_2efcfed501_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8532/8473997421_1bd243523c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8473996637_af6ecb2bed_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8474000425_c0fe771089_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8097/8475089458_037b5d7acc_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8518/8475090176_4751ac6c0c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8474002611_94fc232d02_h.jpg


----------



## zinfinion

Those mirrors on the Huayra just totally kill it for me.







The Zonda's weren't great either but I'd rahter they had stuck with those.

Both of them just look like those huge fern shaped antennas on moths.



Vroom vroom.


----------



## routek

I really like the Huayra mirrors, fit perfectly. In modern times its probably the best looking car.

The mirrors are apparently desinged after a womens eye, if I remember correctly


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> DS3 looks nice there.
> 
> Project cars
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8475087226_fde828958f_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8473999617_eface5a0d2_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8475086512_2efcfed501_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8532/8473997421_1bd243523c_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8473996637_af6ecb2bed_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8474000425_c0fe771089_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8097/8475089458_037b5d7acc_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8518/8475090176_4751ac6c0c_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8474002611_94fc232d02_h.jpg


I wanna play so bad but it looks like they are not letting people join currently


----------



## Baasha

Some DmC madness:












DmC 3x1 Portrait Surround @ 5160x2560 with all settings maxed out - taking on Succubus:


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 95% Downsampling from 2160p
> 
> 5% Using slight SweetFX changes... but that shouldn't change the color too much.
> 
> SweetFX should be used lightly. It's a beautiful game and doesn't need it.
> The music on that guy's site = I'm never going there again....
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have 120hz monitor I can't do downsampling. I don't want to run at 60 hz.
Click to expand...

I have a profile for 2342x1464 @ 100hz. For single player games it works out great.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Aliens Colonial Marines* (SweetFX + Mod AliensDX10 Better Grafik and Light)


Thanks for posting the mod link.







Here to hoping the community continues to work on the game, making it what it should have been. Or at least, closer to it.

As for DS3, I'm only at the armory part, but the lighting there is amazing.

I'm getting sick of seeing these amazing PCars screenshots for months and not being able to play the dang thing.


----------



## rdr09

PS2


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks for posting the mod link.


That DX10 mod for Aliens does nothing.

No there is no such thing as adding DX10 to this game or any UE3 title that does not support it by default (Even if the UE3 build it uses does) without a proper editor and the source code. There are no DX10 shader files for use nor does the game itself support the DX10 API. The game will still use DX9 even if you change that setting in the ini file.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That DX10 mod for Aliens does nothing.
> 
> No there is no such thing as adding DX10 to this game or any UE3 title that does not support it by default (Even if the UE3 build it uses does) without a proper editor and the source code. There are no DX10 shader files for use nor does the game itself support the DX10 API. The game will still use DX9 even if you change that setting in the ini file.


Figures as much. So the config changes don't enhance things like shadow resolution?


----------



## KungMartin90

Some new DS3 =)



















^booya!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Figures as much. So the config changes don't enhance things like shadow resolution?


You can usually increase shadow resolution in the INI files for UE3 games. That seems to be a universally feasible change. Even in Borderlands. Can probably increase maximum texture resolution as well as increasing the LOD distance.

There are some other INI tweaks you can do as well. I usually create a little tweak guide for the UE3 games I play, but.... I'm not going to be bothered with this one.

And no matter what you change though, it will still be DX9.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You can usually increase shadow resolution in the INI files for UE3 games. That seems to be a universally feasible change. Even in Borderlands. Can probably increase maximum texture resolution as well as increasing the LOD distance.
> 
> There are some other INI tweaks you can do as well. I usually create a little tweak guide for the UE3 games I play, but.... I'm not going to be bothered with this one.
> 
> And no matter what you change though, it will still be DX9.


Well apparently here's a list of what was changed. http://pastebin.com/zZuT2uiE This was pulled from the comments on the mod download page. It also says something about changed shaders.

EDIT: This post seems to answer a lot of my questions. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4528069&postcount=675


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That DX10 mod for Aliens does nothing.
> 
> No there is no such thing as adding DX10 to this game or any UE3 title that does not support it by default (Even if the UE3 build it uses does) without a proper editor and the source code. There are no DX10 shader files for use nor does the game itself support the DX10 API. The game will still use DX9 even if you change that setting in the ini file.


Yeah, that DX10 "mod" does not work. The game was not intended to have DX10 support - the engine supports it, but it was not coded into the game...

I'm working on customizing the config .ini to see what I can tweak out of it in other areas, but so far not much is making any noticeable changes.

One thing I did was disable the "framerate smoother" function which also limits the frame rate to 62. It seemed like the framerate limiter was glitching at times, and disabling it made for a smoother experience for me. I'm also working on tweaking some of the lighting and shadows to see what I can come up with.


----------



## lurker2501

DS3 FUNNY SHOTS


----------



## jim2point0

Finally going back and finishing Hitman Absolution. Full sizes are 1080p.















I love mirrors. More games need mirrors.


----------



## Derko1

Got tired of DS3 arleady?









Nice shots of Hitman! I got robbed for my code when trying to trade for FarCry 3... wish I would have kept it.









So started playing ME1 again... want to eventually finish it again and get through 2. I'm amazed at how much better it looks than on the 360. It's been a few years since I played through it, but I remember it didn't look anywhere near as good... those shadows on the characters though... *shrug*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Got tired of DS3 arleady?


I beat it. Not much else to do methinks. I'll replay it eventually. Will probably replay DS2 first.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> DS3 looks nice there.
> 
> Project cars
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8475087226_fde828958f_h.jpg


when is this releasing?


----------



## CaelanB

Some Just Cause 2, The multiplayer beta got me playing the actual game again and I'm enjoying it


----------



## Xinoxide

I know its not an actual game, but I thought this engine has quite a bit of promise.

Unigine Valley


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> when is this releasing?


Later part of 2013 at the moment.

Some more project cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8476561579_6669e90c71_h.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8231/8476565499_54e45d3230_h.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8476565293_978ced87f3_h.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8477657770_bc9006d0d6_h.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8367/8476579595_54ce0c8785_h.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8517/8477653186_97951bbb61_h.jpg

btw, this is just a user livery by Bean0, I took the car off track, its not rally.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Later part of 2013 at the moment.
> 
> Some more project cars
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8476561579_6669e90c71_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8231/8476565499_54e45d3230_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8476565293_978ced87f3_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8477657770_bc9006d0d6_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8367/8476579595_54ce0c8785_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8517/8477653186_97951bbb61_h.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> btw, this is just a user livery by Bean0, I took the car off track, its not rally.


Super Jelly... I want to play this game so bad.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I am still messing around with settings. This game is strange. One minute it looks really good, and the next, not so much.


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I know its not an actual game, but I thought this engine has quite a bit of promise.
> 
> Unigine Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mmmm, dat benchmark









can only dream of a game using that engine.


----------



## lurker2501

Dead Space 3 beaten today. The plot is horrible I must admit.


----------



## Saq

Tera, my first toon.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Later part of 2013 at the moment.
> 
> Some more project cars
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8476561579_6669e90c71_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8231/8476565499_54e45d3230_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8476565293_978ced87f3_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8477657770_bc9006d0d6_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8367/8476579595_54ce0c8785_h.jpg
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8517/8477653186_97951bbb61_h.jpg
> 
> btw, this is just a user livery by Bean0, I took the car off track, its not rally.


all the ones that have the surroundings blurred out look like real life, seriously. the crap resolution on the ground in the last pics gives it away =(


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Dead Space 3 beaten today. The plot is horrible I must admit.


You didn't have to post a screenshot from the FINAL scene of the game though...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You didn't have to post a screenshot from the FINAL scene of the game though...


You confirmed what I thought I saw... wish a warning was at least given...


----------



## kx11

AC3


----------



## zinfinion

*SimCity Closed Beta 2 2560x1080 Yada Yada - Somehow This Seems Topical Edition!*


----------



## crazyg0od33

simcity uses more resources than I thought it would...I had to turn everything to low to play on my laptop without any slowdown...








but I enjoyed it. I'm glad I have it preordered. However, I had heard we get 1 hour of free play for the beta, but instead we just get a crappy tutorial? BOOOOO


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Dead Space 3 beaten today. The plot is horrible I must admit.


wow.
seriously?
wow.
just...
wow.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> simcity uses more resources than I thought it would...I had to turn everything to low to play on my laptop without any slowdown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I enjoyed it. I'm glad I have it preordered. However, I had heard we get 1 hour of free play for the beta, but instead we just get a crappy tutorial? BOOOOO


Finish the tutorial. Then you get a blank slate to free build on for an hour. Which you can do as many times as you want during the 24 hour beta.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Finish the tutorial. Then you get a blank slate to free build on for an hour. Which you can do as many times as you want during the 24 hour beta.


really? I finished and hit "return to main menu" and it told me that Origin in game is "disabled" during the beta...so I dont know how to get to the free slate...but I really do want to play it my way







so I'm excited now


----------



## mironccr345

FC3


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry*

















































*Deus Ex. Human REvolution*.


----------



## jim2point0

*Hitman Absolution*. Quite impressed with how this game looks at times.

Motel Shootout


Right to Bear Arms


Silent Assassin


All Work and No Play


Strike While the Iron is Hot


Fancy Living


Murder in Progress


Spooked


Blending In (I loved running through these corn fields...)


----------



## Lhotse

*Total War: Shogun 2*


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Deus Ex. Human REvolution*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I so need to get Deus Ex Human Revolution. Nice screenies. Are you using sweetFX?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I so need to get Deus Ex Human Revolution. Nice screenies. Are you using sweetFX?


Yes. Bronze is the config that has posted here.
I've only changed a few things:
#define Saturation 0.3
#define Vibrance 0.2

*Dead Island*


----------



## BradleyW

Can you remove mouse accel in DMC? Can't see the options in the cfg's?


----------



## neurotix

Phantasy Star Online 2 JP servers with English fan patch.

Yes, I know the graphics aren't really that impressive... but they aren't bad either.

Game should be out in the US sometime within the next few months.

Items on the ground after a 8 minute Cross Burst





Lobby









Campship



Forest















Floating Continent









Ruins















Ship 2 Block 20, English speaking player section


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3 =)





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Phantasy Star Online 2


That game is gonna be a pervert/pedophile magnet in the west.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone have this issue?

Cheers.


----------



## KungMartin90

^rofl smells like failed overclock?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^rofl smells like failed overclock?


GPU's stock and CPU tested 24 hour blend test.


----------



## jim2point0

*Dead Space 3*

(3355 x 1080)


(2299 x 1080)


(1920 x 1080)


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> GPU's stock and CPU tested 24 hour blend test.


hmmm... then no, i haven't had that issue.


----------



## Section-9

*Project CARS*


----------



## KungMartin90

Witcher 2 =)


----------



## frickfrock999

*Devil May Cry.*

BUT I WILL LAUGH!


----------



## Xinoxide

Blue tinted everything in DS3 I felt kind of dulled the graphics down. So I removed some of the excess blue, and saturated it a little.

Initial Without/With with SMAA in mind.


With SweetFX / Without SweetFX


Heres some of my DS3 shots, Changes in SweetFX went the entire duration, so there are minor variations from start to finish here:



Spoiler: LOTS OF IMAGES!!!! Open in own tabs/windows for 2342x1464


----------



## iEATu

Nice screenshots xenoxide. How did u get such high quality screenshots using jpg? Usually if I convert from png it still looks much worse. Does converting from bmp make a difference?


----------



## jim2point0

Most things I post are always JPG. Just don't use a ton of compression. Saving a JPG from FastStone actually looks quite good. Here's an example image from Dead Space 3:

PNG (3.6 MB)

JPG (1.4 MB)

I don't see any difference in image quality. I also don't see a blue tint in this game









Oh, and FastStone is free. And has a batch convert\save function and a ton of resizing methods (I recommend lanczsos 2 - looks better than photoshops).


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Nice screenshots xenoxide. How did u get such high quality screenshots using jpg? Usually if I convert from png it still looks much worse. Does converting from bmp make a difference?


Thanks. TBH I have been using Picasa. Since my wife demands it be installed for the family photo's I just right click the screenshot and save it, it just happens to default to JPG.

I am going to try this fastone.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Dead Space 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (3355 x 1080)
> 
> 
> (2299 x 1080)
> 
> 
> (1920 x 1080)


Those are awesome.










Well, finished Aliens: Colonial Marines and tweaked my config INI a bit... I don't recall which shots below are with what settings as I was changing them and then playing to test, etc... Didn't really keep track.










I guess the garage is the new Vegas...


----------



## Unstableiser

Man Aliens looks awesome







I hope it goes on sale soon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Man Aliens looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it goes on sale soon.


It really doesn't. It's looks acceptable in very dark, indoor areas with the right .ini settings. Outdoors etc look like garbage regardless of changes. The above screens look terrible when viewed full screen. No offense, it's just how the game looks.

I think I'm going to give that game a rest and see what either the community or the devs decide to do, if anything.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well after some more adjustments, I think I've finally got it working. WIth these settings, it pretty decent. Atmospheric is an understatement.


----------



## frickfrock999

It looks like Call Of Duty in space.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It looks like Call Of Duty in space.


COD looks better lol.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> COD looks better lol.












Finished Hitman Absolution. I'll miss this game's visuals.


----------



## BradleyW

Just for anyone wondering about crossfire for DS3, it seems to work well out of the box!


----------



## AbdullahG

First man with an afro in Skryim:




Floating Boar Corpse:


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Wow, I hardly get 70% usage out of both of my 470's


----------



## Derko1

Here's some badly taken pics that my wife took for me while playing LA Noire:


----------



## frickfrock999

*HIGH Res Quake 2.*


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## crazyg0od33

I did this before and I'll do it again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Not sure if this was mentioned before but has anyone seen this. Suppose to add DX10/11 to Aliens: Colonial Marines.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/aliensdx10-better-grafik-and-light


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned before but has anyone seen this. Suppose to add DX10/11 to Aliens: Colonial Marines.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/aliensdx10-better-grafik-and-light


Oh so now it's dx11 too.







The game runs in DX9 regardless, that mod does change some .ini settings though.

The funny thing is, my game looks better than his supposed dx11 video. A lot better.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Dead Space 3 *coop*


----------



## BradleyW

What happen to the bulk uploader for OCN?


----------



## KungMartin90

DS3!


----------



## Brainsick

*GTA IV: Custom ENB/SweetFX Hybrid + New Textures.*


----------



## Xinoxide

Dat GTA4 Looks great!

With your machine specs, I would try to downsample from a crazy resolution, Would really sharpen things up.

Here are some more DS3 shots. After getting to the planet, I have been having to Tweak ALOT. its been really hard trying to find a middle ground because of all of the different lighting atmospheres you run into.


----------



## kx11

that girl got a tan in the middle of a snowing planet ?!!

no wonder DS3 sucks


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> that girl got a tan in the middle of a snowing planet ?!!
> 
> no wonder DS3 sucks


Haven't played it? Also keep in mind, all my shots are hacked up with SweetFX.

I remove alot of blue and green, so the characters take on a little more red when I bring the colors back out.


----------



## [email protected]

You have got to link me those GTA 4 mods dude. That looks extremely beautiful in that game!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Haven't played it? Also keep in mind, all my shots are hacked up with SweetFX.
> 
> I remove alot of blue and green, so the characters take on a little more red when I bring the colors back out.


played 4 hrs of it last week and deleted it


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Haven't played it? Also keep in mind, all my shots are hacked up with SweetFX.
> 
> I remove alot of blue and green, so the characters take on a little more red when I bring the colors back out.
> 
> 
> 
> played 4 hrs of it last week and deleted it
Click to expand...

I had a hard time getting into it until I got it defogged, then its been a SweetFX funfest.

Not that sweetFX and gameplay are related, I guess honing one helped with the other. Been glued to it since.

Heres one I actually just edited in Photoshop to recalculate the defog on a scene before I got it figured out.

Its been fun trying to calculate out those colors based on changes in pshop.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Running on max with FX-8120 stock cooler and Sapphire 7950 3 GB Ghz edition, i can tell you.. It's a major GPU impact. Since it's running 63 degrees hot..

EDIT: Those 2 last picks are for the modded wepeons that are aviable in the game, i really like that feature.


----------



## BradleyW

DS3 Screenshot (I also need some help. Can't find the power supply. See image.)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks!


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> played 4 hrs of it last week and deleted it


Get a bigger hard drive.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> DS3 Screenshot (I also need some help. Can't find the power supply. See image.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As you came out the lift, it was to your right in the dispenser


----------



## TheRadik

*Aliens Colonial Marines*









































































*Dead Island*


----------



## wizza

*Project Cars Pre-Alpha Build 407*

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4977/pcars20130218163206206.png


http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7043/pcars20130218163629057.png


http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8799/pcars20130218165049723.png


http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8008/pcars20130218165341260.png


http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8669/pcars20130218165530167.png


http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9756/pcars20130218165827989.png


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Get a bigger hard drive.


More like get a better taste in games.

Snap, snap.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Meh, horror games aren't for everybody! I guess some just don't find it fun to be spooked up by a game








Me, scarier the better I say








And as I goes this reminds me about something!
I just bought a new laptop, and so now I can now play "The Hollow Man" in the woods late at night








I did years ago watch "The Blair Witch Project" late at night in the woods with a GF!
But she wimped out half way through


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Meh, horror games aren't for everybody! I guess some just don't find it fun to be spooked up by a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, scarier the better I say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I goes this reminds me about something!
> I just bought a new laptop, and so now I can now play "The Hollow Man" in the woods late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did years ago watch "The Blair Witch Project" late at night in the woods with a GF!
> But she wimped out half way through


LOL. Seriously?

I actually watched Blair Witch Project like 3-4 summers ago, stoned. With 2 friends. Then after the movie, one of the friends left, and my friend and I went to smoke another one outside. And we always walk this path with lotsa wood surroundings. So after we finnished, we tried walking in to the woods, it was pitch black. And got immidiately reminded of the movie, which made my friend whimp out. I remember I was like 10 meters in, when I realized I heard him calling me from outside. I got so scared, LOL. I ran outta there like a little girl xD My point is that the fact that we were stoned, made everything, including watching the movie earlier, 10x more scary. It seriously felt like I was inside the movie because the woods here look so much like the woods in that movie. Kinda. Atleast in the dark









Great movie. It's both underrated, and overrated. And I'm totally with you on "the more scared the better". I LOVE getting scared. I have since I was like a kid ;-p


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 - very high - 1440p - no AA


----------



## crazyg0od33

WOW.
psycho looks REAL!!! although completely different than psycho from C1 and warhead...

Is it released earlier in europe or another country? It's not out till tomorrow here in the states


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> WOW.
> psycho looks REAL!!! although completely different than psycho from C1 and warhead...
> 
> Is it released earlier in europe or another country? It's not out till tomorrow here in the states


i used a vpn trick to unlock

my copy should unlock by march 6th and i can't wait


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> WOW.
> psycho looks REAL!!! although completely different than psycho from C1 and warhead...


It's the lack of helmet. And the lack of crazy glazed over eyes.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It the lack of helmet. And the lack of crazy glazed over eyes.


I love high tweaked out Psycho.


----------



## crazyg0od33

true I just realized that without the helmet theres a HUGE difference. but damn!!!! he looks straight up real in the pic from the chopper


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I love high tweaked out Psycho.


He's truly the best as far as supporting characters go. Alyx in Episode 1 and most of the gang in Saints Row 3 are up there as well.


----------



## KungMartin90

Old AC3 screens


----------



## roudabout6

*Dead Space 3* I think I have jumped more times in the last two chapters than I have the whole game


----------



## jim2point0

Psycho's voice actor changed in this one. I don't like it.

Crysis 3 - downsampled from 2160p.









I'll probably hold off from posting too many screenshots.... since a ton of people will be posting them.


----------



## KungMartin90

^that looks insanely good.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'll probably hold off from posting too many screenshots.... since a ton of people will be posting them.


DOOO IIITT.

Personally, I'm interested to see a flood of screenshots of this game.

I really enjoy all of the DS3 ones as well; they are quite interesting, and good looking.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Psycho's voice actor changed in this one. I don't like it.
> 
> Crysis 3 - downsampled from 2160p.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably hold off from posting too many screenshots.... since a ton of people will be posting them.


Yea... that didn't stop you with DS3...







Just saying...

Not that I mind, specially since your shots are typically beautiful. So don't hold back!









SO!! I aparently missed a "power node room" right before you're going through medical in DS1... so should I be going after everyone of these rooms? I redid this section to check it out and there was nothing especial in there. So?


----------



## Descadent

Gotta wait on Crysis 3 for me. In order to get $20 amazon credit( I also used $20 credit to buy it with, so technically getting c3 for $20) you had to preorder the physical copy.... owell!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea... that didn't stop you with DS3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> Not that I mind, specially since your shots are typically beautiful. So don't hold back!


I'm a little more invested in the Dead Space series, I guess. I just love that Isaac Clarke so much. And I tried to make my screenshots a little more interesting. Not just "over the shoulder view of Isaac looking puzzled at a wall." But I don't think I can bring much to the table here with Crysis 3 until I hack in no-clip and start taking panoramas and such


----------



## crazyg0od33

i dont mind








$20 free dollars back


----------



## Brainsick

*Modded GTAIV:*


----------



## _Nikhil

^^ GTA IV looks great.

Far Cry


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3


----------



## Yvese

Wow isn't Crysis 3 DX11? Where's the tessellation on those bricks like in Crysis 2?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Wow isn't Crysis 3 DX11? Where's the tessellation on those bricks like in Crysis 2?


The brinks look like they have some sort of tessellation to them (picture 2, right wall corner). They don't have to stick out several inches.


----------



## jim2point0

Ok. Got my no-clip working. Some more screens... as requested









_"Crysis 3" - 2160p downsampling, 2xSMAA, minor sweetfx adjustments (highlights boost)_


----------



## Descadent

if anyone doesn't have Dead Space 3. It's $40 on amazon gold box deal today just fyi. debating whether to jump on it myself or not considering C3 just came out.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

http://postimage.org/
free photo hosting

game breaker, can't play


----------



## Brainsick

*Some more GTAIV:*















Not a particularly exciting contribution with all these new titles coming out, but I thought they looked good enough to post them. These will probably be my last shots from this game.


----------



## jim2point0

Looks really freakin good for GTA IV....

except... those trees


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

If the performance of gta4 wasn't so bad, I try those modds


----------



## Brainsick

If you're willing to play capped at 30 fps you should go ahead and try then, that's what I do and I NEVER drop below 30 with the settings _almost_ maxed out + mods @1080p.

For some reason, a 30fps limit in this game doesn't feel unsmooth at all, I think it's what the game engine is aimed to, given its 'console nature'. For the record, I use the '1/2 half refresh rate' vsync feature on nvidia inspector, this method for some reason feels way smoother than others i've tried.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> If you're willing to play capped at 30 fps you should go ahead and try then, that's what I do and I NEVER drop below 30 with the settings _almost_ maxed out + mods @1080p.
> 
> For some reason, a 30fps limit in this game doesn't feel unsmooth at all, I think it's what the game engine is aimed to, given its 'console nature'. For the record, I use the '1/2 half refresh rate' vsync feature on nvidia inspector, this method for some reason feels way smoother than others i've tried.


I'm agreeing with this 30 FPS feels fine in GTA IV for inexplicable reasons.







I played it in 2560x1600 downsampled on my old display and it was fine. At 1920x1200 I couldn't get a solid 60 anyway and the tearing without Vsync was horrendous so I figured as long as I'm only getting 30 FPS Vsync I may as well get rid of some jaggies as well.

When I get around to playing TBOGT I'll likely set my new display to 45 Hz refresh and see how that works out.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Dead Space 3*

Been playing some more coop as Carver











This was from a cut scene and so the weird colours!
And I was stuck here for a bit until I realised I had to destroy the marker










My coop mate couldn't see any of the things I was seeing!


----------



## vietunit

Those GTAIV screenshots look freaking sweet.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> *Some more GTAIV:*
> 
> Not a particularly exciting contribution with all these new titles coming out, but I thought they looked good enough to post them. These will probably be my last shots from this game.


they look great to me... mind sharing what mods you used there? what enb are you using? i've been using photorealistic for awhile along with 20 + other little mods--looks pretty good i think but would like to give the enb you used a shot if you don't mind sharing where you got it. Many thanks.


----------



## kx11

AC3 - king Washington DLC


----------



## Toology

Here come the Crysis 3 shots, im sure this thread is going to get slammed with them, this is maxed with a touch of sweetfx


----------



## Descadent

already sweetfxing c3....?! use the cvars before you sweetfx it!


----------



## Alatar

ruse:







Game is goo fun with a group of friends, glad I picked it up when it was on sale


----------



## jim2point0

I'm sure everyone was curious, so here you go. *Crysis 3 Top Secret Toad Tech.*









Psycho, what do you think about all these toads?


----------



## sterik01

So is Crysis 3 worth it? Thinking about buying and waiting until I get home to play on sig rig (untile saturday night







)

How long is the campaign?


----------



## BradleyW

Dead Space 3


----------



## oc_user

DS3


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> So is Crysis 3 worth it? Thinking about buying and waiting until I get home to play on sig rig (untile saturday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> How long is the campaign?


just get it

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/crysis-3-hunter-edition-na/

20% off with code on site and $10 gmg credit


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> they look great to me... mind sharing what mods you used there? what enb are you using? i've been using photorealistic for awhile along with 20 + other little mods--looks pretty good i think but would like to give the enb you used a shot if you don't mind sharing where you got it. Many thanks.


Sent you a PM!

If anyone else wants it just pm me, im reluctant to upload it and post the link here because it's someone else's mod I took and heavily tweaked.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just get it
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/crysis-3-hunter-edition-na/
> 
> 20% off with code on site and $10 gmg credit


20% off doesn't apply to Crysis 3.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 20% off doesn't apply to Crysis 3.


aww must of changed it then


----------



## HiCZoK

BINARY DOMAIN. Excellent game and it looks just amazingly clear and sharp on pc. 1440p downsapled to 1080p. fully 60fps maxed out with fxaa on top of that.
If next gen consoles will be able to do the same thing at 60fps then call me impressed


----------



## Descadent

I still feel like the beta ran beta for me with 313.96. I haven't played single player yet, but mp just feels like it's stuttering and just running worse than beta with 314.07.

Crysis 3 4320X2560 Portrait


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I still feel like the beta ran beta...


What you did there, I see it.


----------



## jim2point0

No love for the toads? But... they're TOADS and they're AWESOME! Bah.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Dead Space 3


That blue tint... ruins it for me.


*this one, is shopped.


----------



## Gnickrapon

Hey did anyone see those awesome toads?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Hey did anyone see those awesome toads?


I wounder if they can fly like the ones in the first Crysis


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnickrapon*
> 
> Hey did anyone see those awesome toads?


Nobody loves my toads.

Here are a few panoramas....





Vertical Panorama in spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Few experiments with depth of field (achieved with the weapon customization menu)



Guess this is a "Tree Intersection"











And just some screenshots:


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Nobody loves my toads.
> 
> Here are a few panoramas....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertical Panorama in spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few experiments with depth of field (achieved with the weapon customization menu)
> 
> 
> 
> Guess this is a "Tree Intersection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just some screenshots:


Great shots!

...and I did get a kick out of the toad shots... The toads look giant in some of the shots.  This one is great, made me chuckle.

I remember Crysis 1 with the huge turtles (or tortoises?) that you could send flying.


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 1440p + CVAR tool config + TXAA high



the performance gets down to 12fps in cutscenes , i had to use TXAA high to eliminate aliasing as much as possible since fxaa didn't do much after applying sharpening


----------



## Atham

Looks fun. If only it was on steam, then I would get it. If origin worked with pafesafecards then i would have no issues getting Crysis 3.


----------



## zinfinion

Ughhhh. Config tweaking. It took me 3 days to get a Crysis config that played well back when it came out out. I think I'll just wait 2 years on C3 and then pummel it into submission with a GTX 980.









And yes, this is the same guy who has spent 10 days learning about transmission and differential ratios and max geared speeds in order to fix Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## KungMartin90

More DS3


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> More DS3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No SweetFX?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Been playing a lot of *Guild Wars 2* lately, thought I'd share some screenies! Running in Surround, 4120x1024, all max settings with SweetFX.


----------



## HiCZoK

Crysis3 looks great but Origin so NOPE. Not for all things.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> No SweetFX?


I I think it looks awesome as it is. Also, I can't be arsed to learn how that thing works. It seems like a hassle.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I I think it looks awesome as it is. Also, I can't be arsed to learn how that thing works. It seems like a hassle.


SweetFX ruins DS3. DS3 is perfect on max settings!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> SweetFX ruins DS3. DS3 is perfect on max settings!


Yep  Totally agree. Well the part about it looking perfect on max settings


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> No SweetFX?


Every freakin time someone posts DS3.... you go on about SweetFX. Not everybody wants it, needs it, or shares you opinions about it.


----------



## Delirious84

Dota 2


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> No SweetFX?
> 
> 
> 
> Every freakin time someone posts DS3.... you go on about SweetFX. Not everybody wants it, needs it, or shares you opinions about it.
Click to expand...

Awh don't get mad! I was just a little irked about the blue filter.

It does look great and runs very well for a port ( imo ).


----------



## jim2point0

There is no blue filter. It's just how certain areas look. I can suggest that the game has a red\yellow filter by using screenshots from other areas.....















Those were Dead Space 3... of course


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Crysis 3 Maxed except FXAA


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I was just a little irked about the *blue filter*.


I don't see it =S


----------



## Degree

*TERA Online 2560x1440*


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I was just a little irked about the *blue filter*.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it =S
Click to expand...

Since removing it through sweetFX, my entire game now looks like Jim2Point0's shots.

Not sure wherein the difference may lie, but I don't get that likeness without bringing down blue and green ( which was a minimal amount ).


----------



## BradleyW

I don't see the colour tints on my screen in most games because my monitor has this colour feature for the perfect HD picture.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't see the colour tints on my screen in most games because my monitor has this colour feature for the perfect HD picture.


While this can be true.... if you have a screen properly calibrated by an ISF calibrator... using a colorimeter and a spectrophotometer. Then the image will always be AS INTENDED BY THE AUTHOR... which in this case, might mean that they chose to use a tint. So even if your screen is properly calibrated, it will only display what the original product was. Not display tints as you're trying to say.

Take BF3 for example, it has a blue tint to it on purpose. So it's not you "don't see colour tints on your screen", it's just that you have not noticed it on most games, or it just does not bother you.









Plus there's no "perfect HD picture"... because most of the time developers do not follow a specific standard when making games... they randomly shift between sRGB, 709 or create their own.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> While this can be true.... if you have a screen properly calibrated by an ISF calibrator... using a colorimeter and a spectrophotometer. Then the image will always be AS INTENDED BY THE AUTHOR... which in this case, might mean that they chose to use a tint. So even if your screen is properly calibrated, it will only display what the original product was. Not display tints as you're trying to say.
> 
> Take BF3 for example, it has a blue tint to it on purpose. So it's not you "don't see colour tints on your screen", it's just that you have not noticed it on most games, or it just does not bother you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there's no "perfect HD picture"... because most of the time developers do not follow a specific standard when making games... they randomly shift between sRGB, 709 or create their own.


I can see a blue tint in BF3, but only if I am in a dark area on the Metro map. I prefer the stock colours on that game. SweetFX ruins it for me because the colouring and image is great on my screen anyway.


----------



## jim2point0

The Blue tint in BF3 doesn't apply to all maps though. In aftermath, for example, the maps are primarily yellowish. So if you attempted to remove any trace of blue from the game via injectors, what you'd get is even YELLOWER aftermath maps. Only way to fix that is to remove color grading. So we're pretty much forced to accept their art direction.

I don't mind color grading but I feel like it's the wrong way to go in order to make games stand out. Though I do think it worked pretty well in Hitman. That game just had a seedy atmosphere that the red\blue colors kinda worked.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The Blue tint in BF3 doesn't apply to all maps though. In aftermath, for example, the maps are primarily yellowish. So if you attempted to remove any trace of blue from the game via injectors, what you'd get is even YELLOWER aftermath maps. Only way to fix that is to remove color grading. So we're pretty much forced to accept their art direction.
> 
> I don't mind color grading but I feel like it's the wrong way to go in order to make games stand out. Though I do think it worked pretty well in Hitman. That game just had a seedy atmosphere that the red\blue colors kinda worked.


It's the Instagram fad of video game makers.









You're right... the tint is only mostly in the original maps and first expansions then they went with other tints. Brad... it's there. I understand it might bother you, but it's there.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## Newbie2009

Is it me or does crysis 3 not have a whole lot of tessellation?


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3


----------



## BradleyW

DMC + SweetFX + 1080p + Vsync + Ultra + HD Textures, HD AA, All features Active.


----------



## Metalhead79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Is it me or does crysis 3 not have a whole lot of tessellation?


I remember reading somewhere that it's not enabled right now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalhead79*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it's not enabled right now.


It is. They just don't want to use too much like they did on C2.
They have used slight tess on bricks and more of the tess is for vegetation.


----------



## Degree

More screenshots, I forgot to turn off the UI ingame on my last post!








Here are some more screenshots without the UI, they look a lot better!

*TERA Online 2560x1440 - SweetFX*


----------



## jim2point0

Is it just me, or are you adding way too much sharpening to Tera?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Is it just me, or are you adding way too much sharpening to Tera?


i think it's almost passable. I'm wondering if maybe he sharpens them with PS before posting?

What the heck is going on with that pink tree though? God it looks hideous! It looks like a sprite based bush from an N64 game... bleh!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Is it just me, or are you adding way too much sharpening to Tera?


Well I'm using SweetFX, and I think the game looks awesome. Maybe try viewing it in original resolution? I dunno, it might be too much sharpening, but I think it looks fine









Also I'm not using PS or anything haha, this is coming directly from the game.

Yes the pink blossom tree does look kind of crappy, I dunno why :/


----------



## jim2point0

It's definitely sharpening through SweetFX. Anything with a sharp strength over 1.0 is fairly obvious to me and looks kinda gross. Hell, even that, to me, is too high. I tend to stick to 0.5 unless a game uses some pretty blurry anti-aliasing...

I agree about the pink tree









I remember Tera looking better than that. I might just be crazy though. It's F2P now so I have no reason not to go check it out again. I had a decently high sorc


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's definitely sharpening through SweetFX. Anything with a sharp strength over 1.0 is fairly obvious to me and looks kinda gross. Hell, even that, to me, is too high. I tend to stick to 0.5 unless a game uses some pretty blurry anti-aliasing...
> 
> I agree about the pink tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Tera looking better than that. I might just be crazy though. It's F2P now so I have no reason not to go check it out again. I had a decently high sorc


Well it was my first time using SweetFX and I used the settings from: http://gsngaming.com/topic/8485-tera-rising-sweetfx-v13/
Didn't change anything from it.

Code:



Code:


#define USE_SMAA_AA      1 //[0 or 1] = HRESHOLD 0.05 - STEPS 98 - STEPS_DIAG 16
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] = sharp_strength 1.45 - sharp_clamp 0.350 - pattern 2 - offset_bias 1.0
#define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] = BloomThreshold 27.00 - BloomPower 0.6500
#define USE_HDR           1 //[0 or 1] = HDRPower 1.15 - radius2  0.85
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_DPX           0 //[0 or 1] =
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] = Vibrance 0.40
#define USE_CURVES        1 //[0 or 1] = Curves_contrast 0.30
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] =

I guess I'll mess around with it when I have time


----------



## Derko1

Yup! That's super high sharpen value... try lowering it to 1.2 or 1.0. It'll look much better... trust me!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yup! That's super high sharpen value... try lowering it to 1.2 or 1.0. It'll look much better... trust me!


Will do when I get the chance


----------



## jim2point0

*Tera*. I must replay you.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Tera*. I must replay you.


can you with stand the awful questing?!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can you with stand the awful questing?!


Combat makes up for it, BAMs are interesting because you have to be constantly avoiding attacks








Not like traditional MMOs where you just basically stand and cast spells/skills :|

I just started and currently level 24


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can you with stand the awful questing?!


Absolutely not. At least, not in a paid MMO. That's why I quit. The money wasn't worth going from hub to hub, picking up the latest shopping list of the SAME EXACT QUESTS, and shoving off to do them.

However, the combat was quite fun and fighting the large enemies with a group of people was actually pretty challenging. You actually have to MOVE... dodge... predict.... and fight like you'd expect to. Whereas in a game like Aion (and most other MMOs I've played), I only stood there with my character mashing number keys whenver the cooldown was reset.

So it was fun. Very pretty. But also pretty formulaic and repetitive. For a free game, it's worth checking out again I think.


----------



## Descadent

i was in closed beta for it, open beta etc..headstart even. still couldn't buy it. I never made it past 25 before I was bored to tears. yeah I liked the combat except for the animations rooting you until the attack was finished.

i'd like to try it again too, but just thinking about that questing makes me sick lol. mop and gw2 spoiled me now. I'm not playing those two anymore either atm.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Crysis 3*








Just on High, 16x AF 1920x1080. Holding 60fps easily enough










I'm liking it









And it does run good enough on three screens with my two GTX480s, if I drop a chunk of settings


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Crysis 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just on High, 16x AF 1920x1080. Holding 60fps easily enough


Cevat will be there in person shortly to punish your hardware. You are clearly doing it wrong.


----------



## Reloaded83

Planetside 2






With the most recent update to PhysX. I'm liking it.


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 - lazy shots lolz


----------



## BradleyW

Can you change the FOV? That looks like an FOV of 80?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you change the FOV? That looks like an FOV of 80?


actually it's 75 , you can change lots of things using CVAR config tool and get the best performance , visit the crysis 3 thread you'll find it there


----------



## _Nikhil

Sim City 4


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*Planetside 2* 1920x1200 I really wish we played on Amerish more often, it's so beautiful.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Some more DS3. (No mods, no sweetFX).







The game is NOT as fun as the first 2 DS games.. But well, it has to do.

EDIT: The last pic is badass, my char makes that pose EVERY TIME i reload my Plasmapuls + Linegun, Amazing.


----------



## jim2point0

I made a vertical panorama of one of the more visually stunning moments of *Crysis 3*. It's too big to embed on a site. Here's a link to it.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8108/8497807584_84588250d2_o.jpg


----------



## John Shepard

TES V:Skyrim
I was playing with a Superman mod one day and got this lovely screenshot:
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/485/pcglory5.png
^I don't want to post a 7.92MB png here and slow down the page.
This is an old screenshot so don't ask me what enb i am using.It is a combination of many mods,many of witch i don't remember.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> TES V:Skyrim
> I was playing with a Superman mod one day and got this lovely screenshot:
> http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/485/pcglory5.png
> ^I don't want to post a 7.92MB png here and slow down the page.
> This is an old screenshot so don't ask me what enb i am using.It is a combination of many mods,many of witch i don't remember.


But then I can't see it at work!


----------



## Descadent

Black ops 2 mp free weekend. I have this game for 360, crazy how much better I am on pc. That or the kids on 360 play to damn much.

4320x2560 Portrait



DAT horrible hit detection!


----------



## Derko1

Man... I just tried it and it's so sad how bad the graphics are. It does not look that much better then BLOPS1. I think I may hold off for a while at getting it. It was 50% off during the holiday sale, I'm sure it'll go lower at some point soon. (or at least the 50% off)


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> More screenshots, I forgot to turn off the UI ingame on my last post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more screenshots without the UI, they look a lot better!
> 
> *TERA Online 2560x1440 - SweetFX*


Could you PM (or attach them here) me your sweetfx settings?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Could you PM (or attach them here) me your sweetfx settings?


Code:



Code:


#define USE_SMAA_AA      1 //[0 or 1] = HRESHOLD 0.05 - STEPS 98 - STEPS_DIAG 16
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN   1 //[0 or 1] = sharp_strength 1.45 - sharp_clamp 0.350 - pattern 2 - offset_bias 1.0
#define USE_BLOOM         1 //[0 or 1] = BloomThreshold 27.00 - BloomPower 0.6500
#define USE_HDR           1 //[0 or 1] = HDRPower 1.15 - radius2  0.85
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR   0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_DPX           0 //[0 or 1] =
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_TONEMAP       0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_VIBRANCE      1 //[0 or 1] = Vibrance 0.40
#define USE_CURVES        1 //[0 or 1] = Curves_contrast 0.30
#define USE_SEPIA         0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_VIGNETTE      0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_DITHER        0 //[0 or 1] = 
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN   0 //[0 or 1] =


----------



## HiCZoK

Crysis 3
1440p downsampled. I think those screens were taken at high


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> *Rules for this thread:*
> 1. You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post, *if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted.* Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.
> 2. Discussion about the screenshots is encouraged but try and keep discussion to chatter about the screenshots or things directly related. There are other threads on this forum in which to discuss these other matters.
> 3. And of course, follow all rules in the TOS, this includes but is not limited to being civil to everyone on the forums and do not abuse the tag system.


I did edit this time but...........

Crysis 3


----------



## Degree

More Tera, this time changed the LumaSharpen in SweetFX









*Tera Online - 2560x1440p*

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308594/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308595/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308596/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308597/
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1308598/

Oh btw guys, that pink blossom tree is actually that crappy looking :/ It wasn't because of too much sharpening


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3


----------



## demonspawn0809

Supreme Commander



All of my rage, it took so long to build the nuke and the game ended right as it was about to explode >:[


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Crysis 3*

*This is a full quality Fraps capture* of 11 seconds of Very-High setting game play!
And *I uploaded it so anyone who doesn't own Crysis 3, can have a look at what the GFX are like*








You will need to download and save the file to quite a fast HDD or SSD for it to play smooth. *The file is 813MB!*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucnixf9oq2ruicn/crysis3%202013-02-22%2023-33-46-07.avi?m
_This link may be dead in one month of this post!_
This is the same file as I posted in the Crysis 3 thread


----------



## Lifeshield

*The WItcher 2 - Opening Cinematic*


----------



## KungMartin90

Rayman Origins (this game just makes you feel so happy to be alive) =D


----------



## R8TEDM3

CRYSIS 3 1920x1080 very high


----------



## R8TEDM3

Crysis downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p with few mods


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Crysis downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p with few mods


So old but still so good


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So old but still so good


Lol, sad but true. After finishing Crysis 3 i tried out the first 1 and man even today i still look at it and say WOW. It sure was ahead of it's time:thumb:


----------



## R8TEDM3

ACM downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p


----------



## R8TEDM3

Dead Space 3


----------



## R8TEDM3

Devil May Cry 4 downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Far Cry 3*



*Planetside 2*
Appears there's an issue with nVidia's 314.07 release (see first screenshot). Had to downgrade to 310.90 to actually play!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Ninja Blade downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p


----------



## R8TEDM3

Ace Combat AH downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hey R8TEDM3, thanks for the C3 spoiler. People should be banned for this. Use some common sense, and if you think it might spoil something use the spoiler tags.


----------



## headcracker

Complaining about spoilers in the screenshot thread.


----------



## frickfrock999

How did you downsample those? Do you need a really powerful rig to do it?


----------



## AbdullahG

What is downsampling to begin with? It seems like it's a process of displaying high-res images at a lower resolution while maintaining or enhancing the details (specifically AA). Is that it?


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What is downsampling to begin with? It seems like it's a process of displaying high-res images at a lower resolution while maintaining or enhancing the details (specifically AA). Is that it?


Yes, totally.

In my case. I am rendering games at 1440p on my 1080p monitor = less edges !


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hey R8TEDM3, thanks for the C3 spoiler. People should be banned for this. Use some common sense, and if you think it might spoil something use the spoiler tags.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hey R8TEDM3, thanks for the C3 spoiler. People should be banned for this. Use some common sense, and if you think it might spoil something use the spoiler tags.


1st of all it's a screenshot and not a Official Crysis thread, 2nd of all if anyone should be banned, then ban Crytek since some of those screens also appear at the beginning of the game, therefore they are showing.... OMG wait for it....SPOILERS, but I'll let you take care of that! And 3rd of all we all know you played the game, since you know from which sections of the game screens are from, try harder next time







!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> How did you downsample those? Do you need a really powerful rig to do it?


Here's the link bud, and that's where I learned how to do it:thumb:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Devil May Cry 4 downsampled from 2560x1440 to 1080p


Last good dmc game </3 R.I.P Devil May Cry


----------



## Section-9

Crysis 3 MP maps


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> 1st of all it's a screenshot and not a Official Crysis thread, 2nd of all if anyone should be banned, then ban Crytek since some of those screens also appear at the beginning of the game, therefore they are showing.... OMG wait for it....SPOILERS, but I'll let you take care of that! And 3rd of all we all know you played the game, since you know from which sections of the game screens are from, try harder next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


People come to screenshots threads for various reasons. Why do I need to explain basic etiquette? Are you that daft? The screenshot in question is the one decpicting the alpha seth and the satellite,and I haven't seen it yet. In *any* part of the game. I also haven't completed the game, but thanks to your inconsideration I now know what to expect.

I'll just lump you in with that other (&(&() that decided it was ok to spoil dead space 3. Which I am also close to completing. Some of us don't have hours upon hours to run through games, and take screenshots to post exclaiming that we played a game to the end. SEE! THE END!!! I PLAYED THAT!!! SEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elevenate

Please oh please dont post pictures of games ending, my crysis 3 SP just got spoiled now cauase one guy couldnt keep taking screens of the start of the game. Nothing in any trailer or ingame video spoiled what have been shown in this thread, srsly?


----------



## Ellis

Guys, don't bother.

I've tried arguing about spoilers in here before, but my complaints got squashed by the majority of people (including a moderator) who decided that, if I don't want to see spoilers, I should instead refrain from viewing the pictures that are posted in this thread.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

We should just start a completely new thread, with guidelines on formatting, layout, game titles, and spoilers. Put all the guidelines in the OP, delete posts that don't follow the format, and hopefully we could end up with a very useful and readable thread. Unlike what this one has turned into. Just an idea, though one I wouldn't have time to follow through with personally.

Personally, I would like to see a thread like this with all pics displayed at a consistant width (say 1000 pixels), perhaps centered, bolded game titles (also centered) with 3-5 blank lines between each pic to aid viewing.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> We should just start a completely new thread, with guidelines on formatting, layout, game titles, and spoilers. Put all the guidelines in the OP, delete posts that don't follow the format, and hopefully we could end up with a very useful and readable thread. Unlike what this one has turned into. Just an idea, though one I wouldn't have time to follow through with personally.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see a thread like this with all pics displayed at a consistant width (say 1000 pixels), perhaps centered, bolded game titles (also centered) with 3-5 blank lines between each pic to aid viewing.


Unfortunately I can just see that being almost impossible. Like you say, you don't have time to do it, and even if someone volunteered who does have the time, they would inevitably end up without enough time to continue, getting bored, or just losing the will after deleting every other post because people can't be bothered to read the OP


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Unfortunately I can just see that being almost impossible. Like you say, you don't have time to do it, and even if someone volunteered who does have the time, they would inevitably end up without enough time to continue, getting bored, or just losing the will after deleting every other post because people can't be bothered to read the OP


This pretty much. Forums regress to the mean unfortunately. (Not that sort of mean. Though that tends to happen as well.)


----------



## KungMartin90

Whatever guys. If you want to avoid possible spoilers, then just skip whatever game it is you don't want spoiled altogether. Or, don't enter this thread at all. It's really that simple. I think people should have the freedom to post whatever screenshots they want.

Crysis 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry*


----------



## Atham

What does downsampling do? Can anybody explain it to me?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What does downsampling do? Can anybody explain it to me?


Shamelessly stolen. Native resolution on the left, downsampled on the right. Open in new tabs and flip between them for the full effect:





Use this guide: *http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Complaining about spoilers in the screenshot thread.


See, I get where you're coming from, but even if its not a rule at least use common courtesy to not spoil major events. It takes no time at all to put he image in a spoiler tag and say that it's actually a spoiler. You can still post the image that way, but then it's the fault of the viewer for opening the image


----------



## zinfinion

*FFVII 640x480 Downsampled Aeris Dies Edition!*



crazyg0od33, did I do it right?!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ummmm. I can tell you're trying to be a d*** about it which sucks since I actually find you one of the nicer / better posters on this thread...I was just making a point.


----------



## Descadent

ahmygerd spoilers!


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hey R8TEDM3, thanks for the C3 spoiler. People should be banned for this. Use some common sense, and if you think it might spoil something use the spoiler tags.


Define a 'spoiler'.
I say this because not everyone is as sensitive to such things, thus practically anything could be considered a spoiler. I know someone who got upset with me because I told him that Far Cry 3 has a day & night cycle; he called that a 'spoiler'.

Something you consider a spoiler may not be considered as such by others. Please bare that in mind.


----------



## andrews2547

*War Thunder*












It's a semi-simulator type WW2 fighter plane F2P game. The screenshot with a lot of black in is the game simulating high positive G blackout and the one with a lot of red in is simulating high negative G redout.


----------



## Xealot

*Battlefield 3:*







*Max Payne 3:*







*And a random Skyrim shot for a little more color:*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Ummmm. I can tell you're trying to be a d*** about it which sucks since I actually find you one of the nicer / better posters on this thread...I was just making a point.


I wasn't aiming that at you, I apologize though that it came across wrong. I was just trying to humorously point out that some people either are too lazy, don't care, will screw up, or just spoiler things on purpose to spite others.

I actually completely glossed over the Dead Space 3 ending spoilers and the Crysis 3 ummmm not sure how to say it without spoiling it spoilers. I didn't even notice them until others brought them up and I went back and looked.

Meanwhile,


Spoiler: Aliens: Colonial Marines Spoiler!



Bella getting face huggered and then chest burst in A:CM is like the world's least kept secret, I've seen that one spoiled 10 different places.



So yeah, spoilers suck and I applaud your effort, but I'm pretty pessimistic that anything will resolve it. Again, apologies that it appeared I was taking a crack at you.









And just to bring up another thing I wish people would quit doing, that's quoting posts with 20+ images just to leave a one sentence reply. I'd much rather they delete the images from quoted posts, or fold them into a spoiler, or leave just the specific images they want to refer to. Odds of it happening, nil, so I don't get too fussed. It's basically like manners, some people have them, others not such much.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Shamelessly stolen. Native resolution on the left, downsampled on the right. Open in new tabs and flip between them for the full effect:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use this guide: *http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325*


So this could improve the look of Darksiders, right?

EDIT: Wow







, Max Payne 3 looks awesome. I should have bought that instead of the Darksiders franchise pack.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> So this could improve the look of Darksiders, right?


Any game pretty much. Presuming it will run at higher resolutions, some games derp hard above 1080 or 1440. Also, I doubt it will do much for the jumbopixel character shadows in the first Darksiders. That was my main beef with the graphics in that game, along with a few other glitches.


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3







That last one totally got me busted xD


----------



## crazyg0od33

i was playing a bit yesterday, and I find that the distance you need to stealth kill is so finicky. Sometimes it'll work, other times it'll just do a melee attack. I wish they did some animation before you could stealth kill, like having prophet's hands slowly inch forward on the screen like he's about to grab the enemy...I dont know just something more subtle and natural than the text popping up.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i was playing a bit yesterday, and I find that the distance you need to stealth kill is so finicky. Sometimes it'll work, other times it'll just do a melee attack. I wish they did some animation before you could stealth kill, like having prophet's hands slowly inch forward on the screen like he's about to grab the enemy...I dont know just something more subtle and natural than the text popping up.


Totally agree. And that's actually a very good idea. Too bad it's not like that. And I find the killing animation being way too fast, you barely get to see what happens.


----------



## lordhinton

i like trains!, no really its my second hobby =P


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i like trains!, no really its my second hobby =P


Noooooooo... I can't even begin to describe how hard it is to resist the temptation... I don't even know why the temptation is there in the first place.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordhinton*
> 
> i like trains!, no really its my second hobby =P


Buy all the DLC


----------



## John Shepard

Grand Theft Auto IV-Episodes From Liberty City-The Ballad Of Gay Tony:


----------



## sigyn256

World Of Warcraft


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *FFVII 640x480 Downsampled Aeris Dies Edition!*
> 
> 
> 
> crazyg0od33, did I do it right?!










Perfect!


----------



## Locust666

well heres skyrim with my own custom enb, based off KENB, 4k textures, some custom WIP's and other modifications to list them all would take too long


----------



## par

Hi guys!








crysis 2 + maldo4 + qmod
click on for full res

























PS

12 thumbnails @ 900x500 for one post is ok?


----------



## R8TEDM3

A few more pix of DMC 4, enjoy it...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> crysis 2 + maldo4 + qmod
> click on for full res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> 12 thumbnails @ 900x500 for one post is ok?


12 is fine








Some put up to 30








But IMO, less is more









In my Sig is a link to "How to put your Rig in your Sig" if you was wanting to know how


----------



## Unstableiser

TERA and GW2


It's like Eve Online!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## KungMartin90

Some more Crysis 3


----------



## AbdullahG

Woah...

Did anyone notice how Crysis 1 took place in a jungle, Crysis 2 in a city, and Crysis 3 in a jungle-city?

Mind = Blown


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3 (Spoilers alert)


----------



## BradleyW

What FOV are you folks using for C3?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What FOV are you folks using for C3?


When I bother, i put in cl_fov = 65









He's a screenshot off my Nexus 7 from some YouTube video showing how to make the gun smaller and to change the fov while running too


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> When I bother, i put in cl_fov = 65


CVAR Tool?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What FOV are you folks using for C3?


90


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> When I bother, i put in cl_fov = 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVAR Tool?
Click to expand...

in game console








you press that key under the Esc key, tild is it











The one above tab


----------



## skyn3t

Crysis 3 - 1440 @ 64Hz Most thesetting Maxed out












































DS3 - Maxed out 1440p @ 64Hz


----------



## sterik01

Wish I could max it out.

Crysis 3

1080p


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 12 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some put up to 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But IMO, less is more


OMG!
I like to be little bit more selective..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> In my Sig is a link to "How to put *your Rig* in your Sig" if you was wanting to know how


it's under construction







when I finish, I will pubblic it and fix the sig









crysis2 + maldo4 + Qmod


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> crysis2 + maldo4 + Qmod


Dude.. Hud_hide 1 + r_drawnearfov 2.


----------



## headcracker

X3TC

My pet, Scar.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/259/x3tc2013022501231499.png/


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Dude.. Hud_hide 1 + r_drawnearfov 2.


Hud_hide
I know.. in fact, if you've seen them, the previous shots are without hud

drawnearfov
the qmod have their shortcut key for change some settings, also fov and drawnearfov.. I chose the ones that I prefer

______________________

a lot of shots of my favourite screenshot game









stalker: clear sky
mystery mod + smaa

full res without frame http://i2.minus.com/iHMngZpxU4KVk.png









full res without frame http://i4.minus.com/iFGswicOcUqp6.png









full res without frame http://i7.minus.com/ibkzOKo0dhBfvH.png


















stalker: shadow of chernobyl + autumn aurora mod

some photoshopped shots


















original


















original


















I love this..


----------



## KyleN

Crysis 3


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 12 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some put up to 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But IMO, less is more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG!
> I like to be little bit more selective*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> In my Sig is a link to "How to put *your Rig* in your Sig" if you was wanting to know how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I finish, I will pubblic it and fix the sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysis2 + maldo4 + Qmod
Click to expand...

I noticed, and that's why I *do* look at your screenshots


----------



## jim2point0

I always try to take somewhat interesting screenshots. Just to stand out a bit from those who have fraps take screens every 10 seconds and then pick 20 random ones to post on forums









Anywho, a few more *Crysis 3*. Beat it. I suppose the next step is trying out... multiplayer. *gasp*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I always try to take somewhat interesting screenshots. *Just to stand out a bit from those who have fraps take screens every 10 seconds* and then pick 20 random ones to post on forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, a few more *Crysis 3*. Beat it. I suppose the next step is trying out... multiplayer. *gasp*


And they do indeed









I'm on my second play through, trying to use bow only








But I have used the Volt-Gun on a few of them small fast aliens


----------



## zinfinion

I need to quit playing Excel Hero and get back to Dead Space. I'm doing rather good though, I've made it to column FF.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I need to quit playing Excel Hero and get back to Dead Space. I'm doing rather good though, I've made it to column FF.


Dead Space 3 for GOTY imo








I've played it through four times! Three times in SP and once in coop


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Dead Space 3 for GOTY imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played it through four times! Three times in SP and once in coop


Ooof. Only game I ever back to backed was RAGE. Turning muties into a pink mist was just too fun.







Most games I just kind of peter out in the middle. Like right now with Dead Space.







Oh noes Issac!







X broke down in Y! Go fix it so you can Z to A!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Dead Space 3 for GOTY imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played it through four times! Three times in SP and once in coop


Dead Space 3 is my favorite game this year, completed it twice and gonna start co-op this weekend! Also anyone excited for new Tomb Raider on PC? It's getting really good reviews!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Dead Space 3 is my favorite game this year, completed it twice and gonna start co-op this weekend! Also anyone excited for new Tomb Raider on PC? It's getting really good reviews!


I am looking forward to Tomb Raider.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I am looking forward to Tomb Raider.


Nice







can't wait for March 5th! Time to explore some underground tombs...


----------



## Descadent

Shots of unigine valley destroying my two 670s in 4320x2560 portrait


----------



## HiCZoK

Binary Domain


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I noticed, and that's why I *do* look at your screenshots


thnx mate! anyway, it's a habitude.. i'm a photoamateur







(basically I like UrbEx.. so for me it's impossible not love stalker







)

stalker: shadow of chernobyl
autumn aurora mod

click on for full res without frame


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Binary Domain


great game! try it with sweetfx..

here I used bloom, hdr, vibrance, curves
binary domain + sweetfx

a comparison .. before..


after


other shots with sweetfx


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for March 5th! Time to explore some underground tombs...


Oh sweet, it's coming out so soon? I'm actually also looking forward to playing it ^^ I just hope it doesn't turn out disappointing.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Oh sweet, it's coming out so soon? I'm actually also looking forward to playing it ^^ I just hope it doesn't turn out disappointing.


No worries, it's getting all very high reviews! I think lowest one was 8.5/10


----------



## Lhotse

*Skyrim*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> No worries, it's getting all very high reviews! I think lowest one was 8.5/10


except for the extremely tacked on mp. some reviews flat out just didn't get what they wanted but still scored it 8.5-9. like game trailers who entire review was kinda gripey but gave it an 8.5 lol


----------



## zinfinion

Rev3 review gave it 3/5 and seemed rather balanced to me. There's nothing about this game that makes me interested in it at more than $10. But don't let my opinion dissuade you.


----------



## frickfrock999

Machinima gave it a pretty terrible score too.


----------



## zinfinion

Also, I find it kind of odd that the screenshot thread is pretty much the de facto talk about games thread but I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> except for the extremely tacked on mp. some reviews flat out just didn't get what they wanted but still scored it 8.5-9. like game trailers who entire review was kinda gripey but gave it an 8.5 lol


I know lol, I just watched their review! Im sure we all are playing TR for sp, if I wanted to play some mp im gonna play BF3 or something else. They're just pissed off that the game is so good, and they couldn't take any more points off!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Also, I find it kind of odd that the screenshot thread is pretty much the de facto talk about games thread but I'm totally cool with that.


It's because we're posting images of games. this thread just feels like the ultimate place for gaming talk ^^


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Also, I find it kind of odd that the screenshot thread is pretty much the de facto talk about games thread but I'm totally cool with that.


Thanks for being cool about it:thumb: Let's get back to screenshots!

DMC 4 in action...


----------



## headcracker

I've said it a 1000 times in the past and i'll say it a further 1000 in the future. The best thing about been a PC gamer is MODS!

X3TC
My BSG fleet








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/x3tc2013022500595056.png/


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3 (Believe it or not everything is set to High, except textures and water set to Very High)








^Smug looking CELL soldier



^Not so smug looking CELL soldier :-D


----------



## R8TEDM3

^Looks pretty damn good! So what's the deal? Maybe the game is not optimized really good, or they just made it to eat our FPS in very high, so that we run and upgrade our GPU's lol.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> ^Looks pretty damn good! So what's the deal? Maybe the game is not optimized really good, or they just made it to eat our FPS in very high, so that we run and upgrade our GPU's lol.


in the case of Crysis 3, unlike RE6, it's optimized good, it's just that it's a DAMN good-looking game. I mean, the detail on everything (maybe except trees and grass, but you can't blame them, it's the hardest thing to make high detail) is just insane. If it weren't for the dead give away of the trees and grass, I would think this game was 100% pre-rendered CGI and wouldn't believe my eyes


----------



## gab195

Skyrim with a bunch of mods. So pretty.


----------



## frickfrock999

*Shadow Of Rome. MAXED OUT
*

It's bloody, brutal, fantastic carnage.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *MAXED OUT
> *


Liar!!!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Liar!!!


Lol, it is.
That's what it looks like with max AA and max Hardware Effects.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Lol, it is.
> That's what it looks like with max AA and max Hardware Effects.


those smexy playstation textures xD

Also, what "Hardware Effects"? lol. There are as many hardware effects in that game as there are in my anus xD


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> in the case of Crysis 3, unlike RE6, it's optimized good, it's just that it's a DAMN good-looking game. I mean, the detail on everything (maybe except trees and grass, but you can't blame them, it's the hardest thing to make high detail) is just insane. If it weren't for the dead give away of the trees and grass, I would think this game was 100% pre-rendered CGI and wouldn't believe my eyes


Oh I know, it's a very good looking if not the best looking game right now! I wish Crytek would remake original Crysis with Cryengine 3.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> those smexy playstation textures xD
> 
> Also, what "Hardware Effects"? lol. There are as many hardware effects in that game as there are in my anus xD


These hardware effects.










The only thing is, I can't figure out why the shots look a little blurry. I know it's barely noticeable and I'm probably the only one who can notice them, but it still bugs me.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> These hardware effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is, I can't figure out why the shots look a little blurry. I know it's barely noticeable and I'm probably the only one who can notice them, but it still bugs me.


Maybe it's some type of motion blur?


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> in the case of Crysis 3, unlike RE6, it's optimized good, it's just that it's a DAMN good-looking game. I mean, the detail on everything (maybe except trees and grass, but you can't blame them, it's the hardest thing to make high detail) is just insane. If it weren't for the dead give away of the trees and grass, I would think this game was 100% pre-rendered CGI and wouldn't believe my eyes


I am impressed with the water and the boats moving with the tides so fluently, At one point i was running through waist-high water, and i got distracted by how good the flowing water looked!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I am impressed with the water and the boats moving with the tides so fluently, At one point i was running through waist-high water, and i got distracted by how good the flowing water looked!


i actually haven't got to any part with boats so far ^^ I just got to the part where you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



blow up the dam


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> thnx mate! anyway, it's a habitude.. i'm a photoamateur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (basically I like UrbEx.. so for me it's impossible not love stalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> stalker: shadow of chernobyl
> autumn aurora mod


+

wow... that does look nice. is Autimn Aurora stable ? i've heard mixed reviews.

i'm playing this right now. it was put together my an Overclock.net member named boredgunner.

http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/images/photorealistic-zone-2-soc-mod-pack-20133


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Oh I know, it's a very good looking if not the best looking game right now! I wish Crytek would would remake original Crysis with Cryengine 3.


I don't. It would turn C1 into a good looking performance wreck.


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 4320x2560 portrait surround . fps all over the place on this mission anywhere from 15-75. no matter if game was on high or low. crazy


----------



## Unstableiser

GW2. Lvling my warrior. I love the Sylvari idle animations, I could sit and watch for hours


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't. It would turn C1 into a good looking performance wreck.


Except it's not a performance wreck! I'm running Crysis 3 with basically maxed out settings, and I'm getting 55-80 fps (and my screens with precision x OSD prove it). And I only have gtx 670.

And it's even better now since I updated drivers to 314.07 an hour ago, which is supposed to give a performance boost in C3. +that the new drivers allow me to clock 1241mhz on the core, as opposed to 1215 an hour ago. So yea, it's going to run even better now. Can't play now though, gtg 2 bed!

NIghtey guys!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't. It would turn C1 into a good looking performance wreck.


Don't know what you're talking about... but I can run both Crysis 2 and 3 better than 1. I get 20s in some sections in Crysis 1.

So I had never played Crysis 2, because of an issue with Windows 8 and DX11. So now it was found out that it had to do with SMAA and if you simply turn off or use the lowest form of FXAA, then the game runs fine. Well... it looks pretty awesome.









Anyone know how to make those god awful gun models look smaller? They are HUGE!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't. It would turn C1 into a good looking performance wreck.


Why do you say that? If anything it would be much better, my GTX 590 Is no better than your crossfire 7970. Im running C3 all very high except shading which is on high! Your rig would eat it alive!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about... but I can run both Crysis 2 and 3 better than 1. I get 20s in some sections in Crysis 1.
> 
> So I had never played Crysis 2, because of an issue with Windows 8 and DX11. So now it was found out that it had to do with SMAA and if you simply turn off or use the lowest form of FXAA, then the game runs fine. Well... it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to make those god awful gun models look smaller? They are HUGE!


Love that 1st pic Derko1...great shot! The only way I know things shrink is if I downsample, and change my FOV.


----------



## jim2point0

r_drawnearfov will change how big your weapons appear.
"r_drawnearfov 2" makes your weapon go away entirely









Anywho, Crysis 3







I had to revisit this level again....


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Don't know what you're talking about... but I can run both Crysis 2 and 3 better than 1. I get 20s in some sections in Crysis 1.
> 
> So I had never played Crysis 2, because of an issue with Windows 8 and DX11. So now it was found out that it had to do with SMAA and if you simply turn off or use the lowest form of FXAA, then the game runs fine. Well... it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to make those god awful gun models look smaller? They are HUGE!


hey, you're playng at crysis 2 without maldo texture pack?









i suggest you to use crytek texture update + maldo4 texture pack + quality mod (qmod)

with the qmod you can change ingame some useful graphic settings with pratical shortcut keys

qmod also add some features at gameplay.. like power speed and low health effects, time bullet, and is added also the arc of crysis 3 with some upgrade to unlock during campaign (like electrical/explosive arrow and other things), it's very funny!

anyway, about the gun model that appear so big, you can resize his view ingame.. the name of setting is 'drawnearfov' (key F11 with qmod)

for give you an idea, this is the key map of qmod (with F8 you can view it ingame)

http://i.imgur.com/PejubRd.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> +
> 
> wow... that does look nice. is Autimn Aurora stable ? i've heard mixed reviews.
> 
> i'm playing this right now. it was put together my an Overclock.net member named boredgunner.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/members/boredgunner/images/photorealistic-zone-2-soc-mod-pack-20133


thnx for rep









I used autumn aurora + repair mod

it was stable.. but in truth the autumn aurora have only 2 little relative problem.. that the autor don't correct maybe for laziness, and also beacause it's trifles..

1. maximum weight transportable.. for distraction error, the autor update the mod with a maximum weight about 5 tons or something similar







..inexplicably he never correct.. but is sufficient open a file with notepad and change 2 numbers for ripristinate that settings..

2. grass density slide of graphic option menu.. if you max it the entire Zone be covered of bushes







..that slide must not be moved

over these things I do not remember any kind of problems..

I really like this mod because it shows a nice dark tone and gloomy atmosphere (there is also sound overhaul).. the mod of boredgunner maybe is not so gloomy like autumn aurora.. I do not remember seeing so blue skies with autumn aurora









boredgunner
.

autumn aurora


however, must be released autumn aurora 2, and this new version will also contain changes to the gameplay, making it more difficult and balanced ..

Unfortunately, we do not know how soon could be released, but it is given only 'coming 2013'

here is the page
http://www.moddb.com/mods/autumn-aurora-compilation-mod


----------



## Derko1

Thanks Jim!

Is there a no clip/god mode also? Couldn't find anything online...

Crysis 2


----------



## Lifeshield

*Left 4 Dead 2*









*Dead Space*











*TESV: Skyrim*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> hey, you're playng at crysis 2 without maldo texture pack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest you to use crytek texture update + maldo4 texture pack + quality mod (qmod)
> 
> with the qmod you can change ingame some useful graphic settings with pratical shortcut keys
> 
> qmod also add some features at gameplay.. like power speed and low health effects, time bullet, and is added also the arc of crysis 3 with some upgrade to unlock during campaign (like electrical/explosive arrow and other things), it's very funny!
> 
> anyway, about the gun model that appear so big, you can resize his view ingame.. the name of setting is 'drawnearfov' (key F11 with qmod)
> 
> for give you an idea, this is the key map of qmod (with F8 you can view it ingame)


Already using maldo 4 and also the updates. I'll check out the qmod, seems useful for taking shots on the fly.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Already using maldo 4 and also the updates. I'll check out the qmod, *seems useful for taking shots on the fly*.


why ? for shortcut keys about fov?

would be very useful a shortcut key for add/remove instantly the hud.. without having to use console.. unfortunately it is not possible


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Dead Space 3 is my favorite game this year, completed it twice and gonna start co-op this weekend! Also anyone excited for new Tomb Raider on PC? It's getting really good reviews!


Wow....
how many hours did u completed it man...
I've just started it...amazing game!!!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Crysis 3 - 1440 @ 64Hz Most thesetting Maxed out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS3 - Maxed out 1440p @ 64Hz


DEAD SPACE 3 RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> why ? for shortcut keys about fov?
> 
> would be very useful a shortcut key for add/remove instantly the hud.. without having to use console.. unfortunately it is not possible


Ah! I had not seen your pic on what it does... I thought it was a command shortcut mod. Sorry.









Guys... can we agree to not quote a TON of pics on someone's post without hiding/deleting them in the quote? I love the shots people posts, but don't want to see them twice again on the next page.

Talking to Treloxelo right now.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ah! I had not seen your pic on what it does... *I thought it was a command shortcut mod*. Sorry.


no no, it's a great mod!







the same autor make this mod for all crysis games









this is a quick description of qmod:
Quote:


> Hello!
> This is Quality Mod for Crysis 2. It is a mod that in gameplay gives more beautiful sense of DOF(depth of field), Color/Cntrast Corrections, Speed-Power Effects with heartbeat, Cam/Head shaking, SlowMotion(BulletTime), Hit/Low Health effects, QuickSave(F5), Anamorphic Lens Flare effects and more....


you can downlad it here http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=71723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> ... can we agree to *not quote a TON of pics* on someone's post without hiding/deleting them in the quote? I love the shots people posts, but don't want to see them twice again on the next page.
> 
> Talking to Treloxelo right now.


Yes, it's very annoying


----------



## TheRadik

*Crysis 3*


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Wow....
> how many hours did u completed it man...
> I've just started it...amazing game!!!


Yeah DS3 is my favorite game so far this year! It probably took me around 12+hrs to complete it first time, just because I was having so much fun with making new weapons and digging every spot with those bots. Enjoy it, it's a awesome game


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Crysis 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Going to pick this game up this game once it's on sale.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *TESV: Skyrim*


Wow, those are beautiful. What mods are you using?


----------



## KyleN

Crysis 3


----------



## Derko1

Did anyone do any shots of the frogs in Crysis 3 yet?









I remember they were hyping those up. I think we need some extreme close ups of skin and stuff.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Did anyone do any shots of the frogs in Crysis 3 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they were hyping those up. I think we need some extreme close ups of skin and stuff.


I will if I see'em. ^^


----------



## R8TEDM3

Brutal Legends 1440p downsampled to 1080p, game is wicked fun and bargain cheap!


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Did anyone do any shots of the frogs in Crysis 3 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they were hyping those up. I think we need some extreme close ups of skin and stuff.


False advertising at its finest!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Did anyone do any shots of the frogs in Crysis 3 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they were hyping those up. I think we need some extreme close ups of skin and stuff.


I never took any close-ups... these were the only ones I got.







The tech demo had a ton more tessellation than the actual game though. I always thought they were just trying to show the power of the engine..


----------



## Derko1

lol!

Well that's a bit of disappointing. I wonder if we'll get some super HD update later on like we did with Crysis 2?









Can't wait to get home to play Brutal Legends!!! I'm so happy it unlocked already.

What was promised btw:


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I never took any close-ups... these were the only ones I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tech demo had a ton more tessellation than the actual game though. I always thought they were just trying to show the power of the engine..


That actually does look very good though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Yeah DS3 is my favorite game so far this year! It probably took me around 12+hrs to complete it first time, just because I was having so much fun with making new weapons and digging every spot with those bots. Enjoy it, it's a awesome game


Did you see this thread








http://www.overclock.net/t/1360161/official-ocn-dead-space-fan-club


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Did you see this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360161/official-ocn-dead-space-fan-club


I sure did, but I was replying to a member who asked me how many hours it took me to complete the game...


----------



## TheRadik

*Brutal Legend*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> I sure did, but I was replying to a member who asked me how many hours it took me to complete the game...


I was just making sure you knew we had a Dead Space club, being a Dead Space fan


----------



## R8TEDM3

Brutal Legend downsampled, all maxed out


----------



## Derko1

Might as well go back to the first Crysis and ACTUALLY PLAY IT... I've had this crazy stuttering in this game for no real reason. Sort of how Far Cry 3 stutters. So I disabled HPET in my BIOS and I think that fixed the issue. It's super smooth now.

Game does not like to have pictures taken of it... both times it crashed right after the shots. I guess it doesn't get along with RP.


----------



## BradleyW

No crysis game will ever beat C1!


----------



## ACHILEE5

I hope you're wrong Brad, for all our sakes


----------



## tubnotub1

Taken quite a few screenshots while I played through Crysis 3, this one being my favorite. What an amazing looking game. Shame the AI can be dead as a rock.


----------



## Descadent

i got crysis 1 for free from amazon by buying c3. I had c1 when it came out but I sold it because it was completely unplayable on the system I had at the time. back then you could resell pc games with no problems


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i got crysis 1 for free from amazon by buying c3. I had c1 when it came out but I sold it because it was completely unplayable on the system I had at the time. back then you could resell pc games with no problems


Reselling PC games?!?!?! Blasphemy!

I stopped PC gaming back when Morrowind came out and remember how crappy the game ran, I was getting like 10-17 fps on my GT3 Ti200. Sold the game a few days after getting it... then when Crysis came out, I had a 9800 Pro and tried playing the game and I couldn't get more than a slide show on my Athlon XP-M 1800+ system... Sold it to a friend also.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*


DAT POM!!


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3 (I just can't stop taking screenies of this game. It's just so amazing :-D)



He apparently found an interesting bug on the ground


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*


explicit


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3















so smexy <3 (can't believe i'm maintaining 55-80 fps with these amazing graphics)


----------



## R8TEDM3

Crysis 1440p downsampled all settings maxed out


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*


Wish they didn't have to ruin Psycho in 3


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wish they didn't have to ruin Psycho in 3


I hear that, he was my favorite character in Crysis series! Prophet was always kinda of a ass lol, and Nomad was... well he was Nomad!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Metro 2033*





























*Raceroom Racing Experience*


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*Torchlight 2*



Started playing again and I'm found out I can get a Minecraft sword... First thing I got once I was meeting the requirements.


----------



## Hms1193

CRYSIS 3

Absolutely gorgeous, nothing on PC or consoles can come close to this visual marvel. And the last three chapters hold a treat for graphic lovers!


----------



## crazyg0od33

And theres another one with the end game lol. But it's ok, cause it's my fault for looking. At least you said "last 3 chapters" in the title post. Damn those shots look good haha


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> And theres another one with the end game lol. But it's ok, cause it's my fault for looking. At least you said "last 3 chapters" in the title post. Damn those shots look good haha


yeah I saw that too. rolled my eyes and scrolled on by. Still on 2nd mission because damn thing so overclock sensitive







and keeps crashing


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah I saw that too. rolled my eyes and scrolled on by. Still on 2nd mission because damn thing so overclock sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and keeps crashing


Overclock sensitive?
My GPU and CPU are OCed but I don't think I've had this game crash once. In fact, goofy performance in the early missions aside, this might be one of the most bug-free games I've ever played. *slow clap for Crytek*

Here's some Tera. Went mucking about in there last night seeing as it's free. A LOT more dead than it used to be. And I can see why.....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Overclock sensitive?
> My GPU and CPU are OCed but I don't think I've had this game crash once. In fact, goofy performance in the early missions aside, this might be one of the most bug-free games I've ever played. *slow clap for Crytek*
> 
> Here's some Tera. Went mucking about in there last night seeing as it's free. A LOT more dead than it used to be. And I can see why.....


Does Tera download the full 27+ GB just to play, or does it sort of download things as needed? I would be interested in giving it a go, but I went to get it from Steam, seen the 27 GB download, and stopped it.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Overclock sensitive?
> My GPU and CPU are OCed but I don't think I've had this game crash once. In fact, goofy performance in the early missions aside, this might be one of the most bug-free games I've ever played. *slow clap for Crytek*


Same here, both are OCed with no problems at all on my end /shrug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Does Tera download the full 27+ GB just to play, or does it sort of download things as needed? I would be interested in giving it a go, but I went to get it from Steam, seen the 27 GB download, and stopped it.


Most MMOs I played typically require full download before playing.


----------



## Descadent

I only have +70mhz gpu and +100mhz memory offset +122% power, max voltage and kboost enabled and it crashes over and over for such mild overclock. BUT it doesn't do it in multiplayer EVER and NEVER. Makes no sense. It acts like how bf3 hates overclocks

I need to flash my cards to give them more voltage, but not sure if I want to do that. Especially when I am going to sell these two 670s whenever nvidia gets the pricing right for titans or 7 series comes out.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Crysis Warhead maxed out


----------



## KungMartin90

C3 :-D


----------



## chain01

*ArmA 2*

http://imgbox.com/aceKJHOM http://imgbox.com/abvEgBFE http://imgbox.com/acsV7G6i http://imgbox.com/adydLssR http://imgbox.com/aboT2x1Z http://imgbox.com/abteHl3W http://imgbox.com/abw5X7db http://imgbox.com/abs8zuOJ http://imgbox.com/adrXKUDM http://imgbox.com/aduCV5Mg http://imgbox.com/acvnB6GQ http://imgbox.com/aduwqGTU http://imgbox.com/adnR0Ryx http://imgbox.com/abrvarLg http://imgbox.com/acoDDTPP http://imgbox.com/abhX5wGO http://imgbox.com/ado3jcEO http://imgbox.com/abyAEXsn http://imgbox.com/adzq7gTb http://imgbox.com/abbqba90 http://imgbox.com/abd81Hsc http://imgbox.com/abn0gAbf http://imgbox.com/acqlqSxj http://imgbox.com/adz9otIc http://imgbox.com/adv1JkZF http://imgbox.com/adnEMMRL http://imgbox.com/abv1CQWu http://imgbox.com/adm2VY8Z


----------



## R8TEDM3

Brutal Legends downsampled 1440p, SSAA4x, all settings max ...soundtrack is sooo amazing in this game!


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 3*


----------



## par

darksiders + SGSSAA + sweetfx

some before/after sweetfx













other shots with sweetfx


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wish they didn't have to ruin Psycho in 3





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It was pretty bad until the end of game after the credits finished rolling. That post credit scene was pretty awesome.


----------



## jim2point0

Mo *Tera*.


----------



## Descadent

dammnnnn looks good. still not bored of it yet?


----------



## Descadent

Crysis 3 @ 7680x1440 and my sli 670s are crying. Game runs so much better in mp at least. Was getting 35-42 fps during these shots. Low to medium settings but max textures unfortunately when I can run all high in mp with max textures.

I also love how the hud was centered in beta and not centered in release -_-


----------



## R8TEDM3

The Witcher 2, my favorite game this gen, playing through for the 6th time. Can't wait for Witcher 3. 1440p downsampled, all settings maxed out...except Ubersampling!


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Cool Guys Don't Look at Explosions, Ergo Issac Is Uncool Edition!*







I gotta hurry up and finish this before SimCity comes out on the 5th. And it's getting really hard to find good shots, DS3's visuals puts this game to shame.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Dead Space 3456x1458
> 
> DS3's visuals puts this game to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes they definitely do! xD

Crysis 3


----------



## KungMartin90

More Crysis 3 xD


----------



## Qu1ckset

Crysis 3 @1440p Max Settings

Psycho


----------



## Descadent

Just scored Tomb Raider for $8 on amazon! 25% off code and $20 off from c3 preorder and you get 5$ credit for preordering tomb raider!


----------



## routek

Crysis 3

Psycho likes to be tickled



perhaps not


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dammnnnn looks good. still not bored of it yet?


Yup. I was just touring the game last night... fast traveling to some areas and taking screenshots here and there. Mostly to get a scope of the population. That was the last of my screenshot backlog, so there will be no more


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yup. I was just touring the game last night... fast traveling to some areas and taking screenshots here and there. Mostly to get a scope of the population. That was the last of my screenshot backlog, so there will be no more


Wow, you really are a dedicated screenie taker :-D You enter a game you have no plans playing, set out on a screenie expedition, and leave for good xD


----------



## KyleN

Crysis 3


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats an awesome shot...wallpaper worthy


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Crysis 3


holy moly. I want that screenshot in surround. care to share how and when you did that? I'm not to far in. just finished 2nd mission last night

edit: that screenshot is now my background for my laptop!


----------



## jim2point0

How do you have the guns up like that without the stupid UI that appears there?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Just gotta' love this game.

It's not Crysis 3 grapfic's.. But close enough. Metro 2033.

EDIT: The first pic remains small? Darn it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Just gotta' love this game.
> 
> It's not Crysis 3 grapfic's.. But close enough. Metro 2033.
> 
> EDIT: The first pic remains small? Darn it.


I just got through this game the other day and enjoyed it immensely. The ending was nuts!


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This should have some Symbol like "Hitman 24" if u know what i mean


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> holy moly. I want that screenshot in surround. care to share how and when you did that? I'm not to far in. just finished 2nd mission last night
> 
> edit: that screenshot is now my background for my laptop!


Sorry to dissapoint, but you cant dual wield in this game. I photoshopped in the other pistol..
Hopefully its possible in the next Crysis


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint, but you cant dual wield in this game. I photoshopped in the other pistol..
> Hopefully its possible in the next Crysis


I think they are more interested in how you got the customization menu to not appear in the shot. I'm fairly certain it's been answered on GAF but I can't arse myself to search through 3 different threads.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint, but you cant dual wield in this game. I photoshopped in the other pistol..
> Hopefully its possible in the next Crysis


well damn... still how did you do it with no ui over the gun customization.

and shop or not. still my laptop's wallpaper!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Just now downloading Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Just now downloading Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army


POST HEADSHOTS.
POST ALL THE HEADSHOTS!


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I think they are more interested in how you got the customization menu to not appear in the shot. I'm fairly certain it's been answered on GAF but I can't arse myself to search through 3 different threads.


Press escape twice when in the weapon menu. Hud will disappear for a second or so, have to take the shot fast.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Just now downloading Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST HEADSHOTS.
> POST ALL THE HEADSHOTS!
Click to expand...

Will do bud









No one knows anything about how the game play's going to be, so fingers crossed it's an OK game


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Press escape twice when in the weapon menu. Hud will disappear for a second or so, have to take the shot fast.


LOL, just found Corky's post saying that in the OT.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint, but you cant dual wield in this game. I photoshopped in the other pistol..
> Hopefully its possible in the next Crysis


Pretty well-done







I can't actually tell it's photoshopped at a glance.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Pretty well-done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't actually tell it's photoshopped at a glance.


lol I noticed only cause of the text on the bottom of the clip. Very good job! Added to the my wallpaper rotation.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol I noticed only cause of the text on the bottom of the clip. Very good job! Added to the my wallpaper rotation.


You people and your 16:9 wallpapers.







I have to rely on jim2point0 to do wide panos.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Will do bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows anything about how the game play's going to be, so fingers crossed it's an OK game


I almost pre-ordered it. I love the Sniper Elite games... and figure that this stanpansion was going to be mainly focused around co-op and I have a hard time coordinating to play with others. So I decided to pass... but please post some shots!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You people and your 16:9 wallpapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to rely on jim2point0 to do wide panos.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Will do








They're all moaning on the Steam forum saying it runs really bad








So I guess I'll see in half an hour, when it's downloaded


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You people and your 16:9 wallpapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to rely on jim2point0 to do wide panos.


They are kinda hard to do well in Crysis 3 seeing as there is no official way to no-clip, and my no-clip method is wonky.

My new obsession is portrait panos


----------



## Descadent

wish i had photoshop skills...







so I could make some cool wallpapers like the two guns.

you think you got problems at 2560x1080? try being on 7680x1440/4320x2560! all my wallpapers are just screenshots too


----------



## kx11

flicker ? really ??


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> flicker ? really ??


I'm sensing an air of haughty derision from your statement.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm sensing an air of haughty derision from your statement.


yup

go with minus.com , 0% compression for any pic


----------



## jim2point0

Flickr doesn't compress originals either. See. No compression. That's the original PNG I uploaded....

And it automatically generates smaller sizes of each, which is pretty darn useful.

And there's a lovely screenshot community on flickr. Where people actually share information, post useful comments and descriptions... etc etc.

Not to mention the wonderful organization with Sets.

And those sets allows you to use all kinds of nifty tools. Like Flickriver, which is definitely my favorite way to view sets. Here's my Crysis 3 set on Flickriver. The dark background makes it nice for browsing darker screenshots.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army








The game plays similar to l4d, but slower! And IMO is well worth the £10 they're charging for it








Slower but more atmospheric!


----------



## Descadent

probably best played coop. I have sniper elite v2, but got bored quickly by myself.


----------



## KyleN

Cleaned up the akimbo shot slightly for those who liked it:
http://i.minus.com/ixpHoxCIA2adz.jpg


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Cleaned up the akimbo shot slightly for those who liked it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wish it was 2560x1440 but here are my elite 2 min MS Paint skills to get the shot on each monitor for 7680x1440



if anyone else can do better have at it!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> probably best played coop. I have sniper elite v2, but got bored quickly by myself.


I too have Sniper Elite v2, and agree it was only good for one play through









I'll go and make a short video of NZA game play, and I'll post it in a bit


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wish it was 2560x1440 but here are my elite 2 min MS Paint skills to get the shot on each monitor for 7680x1440
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone else can do better have at it!


Updated it again

1920x1080
http://i.minus.com/ixpHoxCIA2adz.jpg
2560x1440
http://i.minus.com/iHmU3H9My7hQQ.jpg


----------



## Descadent

oh yea! thanks for the 2560x1440!


----------



## wizza

Can someone tell me how to get my SweetFX working in crysis 3?? I put all the files in the Bin32 folder but when I try and run the game it wont load ...when i remove the SWFX files it runs fine :/


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizza*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to get my SweetFX working in crysis 3?? I put all the files in the Bin32 folder but when I try and run the game it wont load ...when i remove the SWFX files it runs fine :/


Check this link! It helped me...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx


----------



## TheRadik

*Crysis 3*:


----------



## routek

Can't get sweetfx working either in Crysis 3, I'm using the origin download version.

tried running as admin, put he aa disable in the cfg file, put the dll into the bin32


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Can't get sweetfx working either in Crysis 3, I'm using the origin download version.


You will get more attention and a faster answer if you post in the SweetFX thread: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx/700_50#post_19380423*


----------



## jim2point0

For crysis 3, you need to put all sweetfx files in both the base directory and in the folder with the executable in it (I forget the name). Once the game launches, it uses the settings file in the base crysis 3 directory, so you only have to change that settings file.

And now the obligatory "crysis 3 is gorgeous why use sweetfx you nutter"


----------



## R8TEDM3

Witcher 2 2560x1440p maxed out


----------



## wizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Check this link! It helped me...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx


Thanks man worked a treat


----------



## Lhotse

*Dead Space*


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizza*
> 
> Thanks man worked a treat


No prob...enjoy


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Derko, Don't Look Edition!*



Spoiler: Derko... Wat R U Doing...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Derko, Don't Look Edition!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Derko... Wat R U Doing...












No where near you. I didn't look...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No where near you. I didn't look...


Chapter 8 and the start of 9. Gotta bust it out before SimCity hits. The good news is it picks up a bit.







I'm rather curious to see how it ends.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Chapter 8 and the start of 9. Gotta bust it out before SimCity hits. The good news is it picks up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather curious to see how it ends.


I got pulled away to play Dragon Age... then Brutal Legend and now Trials. I'm still going at it slowly. I'm already finishing up Chapter 3.









I'm sure you'll finish it soon. You've got like an hour or so left at most on it!

You gonna move on to DS2?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I got pulled away to play Dragon Age... then Brutal Legend and now Trials. I'm still going at it slowly. I'm already finishing up Chapter 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll finish it soon. You've got like an hour or so left at most on it!
> 
> You gonna move on to DS2?


LOL, I'm slow and thorough. Probably an hour a chapter if they're about the same length as they have been. And I'll probably be 100% obsessed with SimCity for a couple weeks but after that definitely on to DS2. And whats this about Trials? Trials Evolution for PC? Steam says March 21st...


----------



## Derko1

Edit: I see... I don't know why Steam is releasing almost a month from now. I got mine through uplay.

Trials Gold was released today... a few others have it also. It's freaking awesome!


----------



## Descadent

it doesn't release till march 21st. if you preorder it you get into the beta


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it doesn't release till march 21st. if you preorder it you get into the beta


Didn't realize that... wow... I got a key and simply downloaded it.

Check this thread out... buy evolutions... play it now and also get a free game.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1362549/uplay-buy-1-19-90-game-and-get-a-free-game


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it doesn't release till march 21st. if you preorder it you get into the beta


Deeerp. I totally missed that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Didn't realize that... wow... I got a key and simply downloaded it.
> 
> Check this thread out... buy evolutions... play it now and also get a free game.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1362549/uplay-buy-1-19-90-game-and-get-a-free-game


Ehhh, none of those free games are doing it for me, I'll probably grab it off Steam closer to release.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Deeerp. I totally missed that.
> Ehhh, none of those free games are doing it for me, I'll probably grab it off Steam closer to release.


Yea... I'm probably gonna get it on steam later too. I hate having to remember where to install games from. Specially with Uplay never creating shortcuts and not letting you know where stuff gets downloaded to.

I REALLY wanted Heroes VI, so it was an awesome deal for me.









So one of the levels is basically the Omaha beach level from CoD1. I love it so far! Graphics though... terrible looking. Jaggies all over the place.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Didn't realize that... wow... I got a key and simply downloaded it.
> 
> Check this thread out... buy evolutions... play it now and also get a free game.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1362549/uplay-buy-1-19-90-game-and-get-a-free-game


I saw in that thread about your internet

jesus christmas you only pay $75 for your 150mb down connection from fios. Double u tee eff time warner I pay $80 a month for 30down 5 up. OOOO I'M SO ANGRY


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I saw in that thread about your internet
> 
> jesus christmas you only pay $75 for your 150mb down connection from fios. Double u tee eff time warner I pay $80 a month for 30down 5 up. OOOO I'M SO ANGRY
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know. I'm honestly shocked at how it's not more widely available to others. I don't know many others who have it available to them in my area either. A friend 2 blocks away can't get it... Is there FIOS at all in your area?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know. I'm honestly shocked at how it's not more widely available to others. I don't know many others who have it available to them in my area either. A friend 2 blocks away can't get it... Is there FIOS at all in your area?


nope time warner is the only choice and best you can get is 50 down 5 up for about $100 after taxes and bs.

there is at&t uverse but it's only 25mb down 3mb here and it's in town but not in my neighborhood, but it's $30 cheaper....

I read this yesterday, holy crap was I angry.
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/27/4036128/time-warner-cable-no-consumer-demand-for-fiber-gigabit-internet


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/27/4036128/time-warner-cable-no-consumer-demand-for-fiber-gigabit-internet


More like Time Warner Cable: No shareholder demand to upgrade infrastructure when there is a virtual monopoly...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Sniper Elite, Nazi Zombie Army


----------



## crazyg0od33

hahaha how mad did you get that the first 3 kills AFTER changing the bullet cam to minimal were bullet cam kills?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hahaha how mad did you get that the first 3 kills AFTER changing the bullet cam to minimal were bullet cam kills?


That did make me roll my eyes









And I should also try harder with my first shots!
Nearly ever time I fire a warning shot first









And them Z's on the stairs, I should have done with the Pistol








And the ones from above, in the garden!
But it all happens so fast









IMO it's well worth the cheap price


----------



## darkdeus

Project Cars and GTA 4. Downsample from 4k.


----------



## jim2point0

Oh, I like that Project Cars one. Dat red....

Need more!


----------



## nasmith2000

gta iv + enb + sweetfx + downsampling

forgot to disable hud, sorry

















and a couple action shots...


----------



## jim2point0

*Crysis 3* - This level was so gorgeous it deserved another playthrough edition (part 1)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Crysis 3* - This level was so gorgeous it deserved another playthrough edition (part 1)


yeah it's my fav level in sp. i've gone back and played in 10 times at least lol.

great shots btw!


----------



## jim2point0

Thanks








*
Crysis 3* - This level was so gorgeous it deserved another playthrough edition (part 2)


----------



## Baasha

^great shots.. is there a "free cam" in crysis 3 like in Skyrim? It would be great to "pause" the game and then float around and take some great pics


----------



## KungMartin90

Crysis 3


----------



## mxthunder

Skyrim



Just Cause 2



Far Cry 3


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Crysis 3* - This level was so gorgeous it deserved another playthrough edition (part 1)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DAT atmosphere







Next Elder Scrolls game must use Cryengine 3 or atleast look as gorgeous as this does.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Project C.A.R.S.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> ^great shots.. is there a "free cam" in crysis 3 like in Skyrim? It would be great to "pause" the game and then float around and take some great pics


There isn't. I use cheat engine to give myself some sort of "no-clip." Cheat Engine also has built-in slow motion that seems to work in every game. About the closet I can get to a "free cam" in this game. It's how I get so many close-ups of enemies and such







That, and unlimited energy.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Project C.A.R.S. 2560x1440p downsampled/all settings max
click on image to view in original size


----------



## TheRadik

*Crysis 3*












Edit: Fixed, thx. Jim2point0


----------



## jim2point0

Radik, when you post screenshots from external sources without a link to the full size, the forum just resizes them and that's that. Maybe wrap each image in a link to the same image, so that you can click on it and get an expanded view







Like this:



I love this one:


Better than the same cut scene shots posted by everyone


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game plays similar to l4d, but slower! And IMO is well worth the £10 they're charging for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slower but more atmospheric!






Just bought it on steam! Gonna download it now! The fun thing is that i downloaded Sniper Elite V2 like, 1-2 weeks again. (Since i found the game amusing) And now they released this!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hey guys...Im asking here just because I want the best GAMEPLAY performance I can get for the lowest price...

Ok, so this is going in an old computer build, just to bring to college with me next year:
Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz
4gb (or 8 I cant remember) DDR2

All I want is smoother gameplay than I get on my Macbook Pro haha.

I was looking at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150641

an it includes bioshock infinite and tomb raider...

is that a good card JUST for getting smooth gameplay (even on low-medium)?
Gaming resolution is 1600x900 (20" crap monitor)

thanks


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Well, that German didnt see it comming. - Sniper Elite V2.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Serious Spoilers Edition! Seriously!*



Spoiler: (Don't click to show)















Woooo, Chapter 9 complete! 3 to go!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Hey guys...Im asking here just because I want the best GAMEPLAY performance I can get for the lowest price...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is going in an old computer build, just to bring to college with me next year:
> Q6600 @ 3.0 GHz
> 4gb (or 8 I cant remember) DDR2
> 
> All I want is smoother gameplay than I get on my Macbook Pro haha.
> 
> I was looking at this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150641
> 
> an it includes bioshock infinite and tomb raider...
> 
> is that a good card JUST for getting smooth gameplay (even on low-medium)?
> Gaming resolution is 1600x900 (20" crap monitor)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Going by our *Graphics Card Ranking (5th Time And Last) (Updated Daily)* thread, that card is between a HD6950 2GB and a HD6970 2GB in performance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Just bought it on steam! Gonna download it now! The fun thing is that i downloaded Sniper Elite V2 like, 1-2 weeks again. (Since i found the game amusing) And now they released this!


I hope you like it! I'm still having fun playing it








And if my mate gets his act together, we'll be playing coop later tonight


----------



## crazyg0od33

thanks! I just put in my order for it from newegg.

$170 after MIR, comes with Bioshock Infinite AND Tomb Raider on steam, and newegg had a free "4gb DDR3" promo, so I'll save those for the future


----------



## sterik01

Crysis 3

wish these cutscenes werent horrible quality


----------



## chris164935

Guild Wars 2. These screenshots were taken with all max settings. Originally, I was also on a Core i5 760 at stock speeds when these were taken.
Sorry that they're on Photobucket.








Also, anyone happen to know what the name of this game? http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread#post_4913558


----------



## Revolution996

Crysis 3,

Oh how strikingly beautiful...






















Revo.


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder*. Still very new to this. I don't normally play aerial combat sims and the like. Have only mucked about in a few tutorials.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Sorry that they're on Photobucket.
> Also, anyone happen to know what the name of this game? http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread#post_4913558


You can upload straight into the post. That's what most of us do. And that game is World in Conflict and it is amazing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Still very new to this. I don't normally play aerial combat sims and the like. Have only mucked about in a few tutorials.


Do you know if the single player or co-op bits are in yet? I need an excuse to bust out the HOTAS and TrackIR. Oh man, just watched a video, those collimated gun sights, so unf.


----------



## frickfrock999

My second day playing League Of Legends.
Fun and hard as heck.


----------



## KungMartin90

Hitman: Absolution


----------



## routek

Project Cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8511/8520539298_c218612140_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8520540318_fb87fc0b4d_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8365/8520538306_85ed3fc36a_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8512/8520541284_777f2d0d97_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8520543122_90fba422bc_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8520/8520544134_0bc2ad2854_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8101/8519429471_1ff46875c0_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8519432209_56256792e9_h.jpg


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Project Cars
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8511/8520539298_c218612140_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8520540318_fb87fc0b4d_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8365/8520538306_85ed3fc36a_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8512/8520541284_777f2d0d97_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8520543122_90fba422bc_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8520/8520544134_0bc2ad2854_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8101/8519429471_1ff46875c0_h.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8519432209_56256792e9_h.jpg


TELL ME. How do I get this game?!?!?


----------



## AbdullahG

I don't think it's possible to get it now.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> TELL ME. How do I get this game?!?!?


Wait until release.







Joining is closed for now.

There may be a chance to join, SMS was going to allow new members for a limited time but some complications came up recently. So don't get your hopes up although it still coukl happen.


----------



## zinfinion

*War Thunder Open Beta 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Behold the Power of TrackIR Edition!*





Only got a few decent shots in before the servers went down. F2P games amirite?







Also, trying to play these sorts of WWII fighter games with no helper HUD is next to impossible.


----------



## Descadent

oooo forgot about that


----------



## nasmith2000

x-plane 10 + scenery + planes. not the highest quality shots using xplane's built-in screenshoot tool, but dang does this sim look good live. need a powerful system and doesn't work with sli (yet), but if you have a solid card (2gb vram), a fast chip (4+ cores), 70-100gb of ssd space (loads wayyyyy faster), and you are willing to shell out some coin for scenery and planes, flight sims don't get any better.





















p.s. omg project cars look incredible--loving the shots. seriously can't wait to get my hands on it !!


----------



## Lhotse

Cast Bendwill, ride and land one dragon, then cast Dragonrend on the other and you get a.....



*Dragonduel !!!*


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> My second day playing League Of Legends.
> Fun and hard as heck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you think it's hard now, wait untill you get to the competitive level!

Some Sniper Elite V2 shots, and NO i use NO assistance when i shoot. And the enemies are set on highest difficulty.



















These guys did NAZI these comming.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> These guys did NAZI these comming.


Those jokes are getting so old :lol:


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Still very new to this. I don't normally play aerial combat sims and the like. Have only mucked about in a few tutorials.


Do you play with mouse and keyboard?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Do you play with mouse and keyboard?


Yeah. I mean this is the first game I've played where I fly a plane a lot. Even in Battlefield games, I avoid planes. So I don't own a joystick









Capturing these screens is hard.





(War Thunder)


----------



## zinfinion

*War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Close Encounters of the Third Reich Edition!*










The game is gorgeous, but flippin' hard. The first real mission has you up against 22 AA guns and a fricassee of Focke-Wulfs.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Hitman Absolution max settings, 2560x1440p


----------



## Derko1

I'm guessing this has just as much atmosphere... if not more.. than Marines. It has some pretty creepy moments and maintains the atmosphere with the motion sensor and the way things look overall. It's on sale for $3.75 in case anyone is interested...
Alien vs. Predator


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> If you think it's hard now, wait untill you get to the competitive level!
> 
> Some Sniper Elite V2 shots, and NO i use NO assistance when i shoot. And the enemies are set on highest difficulty.
> 
> These guys did NAZI these comming.


that game is _so_ easy and short which is sad because i had such high hopes for it since i was a die hard Sniper Elite 1 fan and used to play the multiplayer all the time.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> that game is _so_ easy and short which is sad because i had such high hopes for it since i was a die hard Sniper Elite 1 fan and used to play the multiplayer all the time.


I'm pretty sure he was refering to League of Legends in his first sentence. Which irionically enough isn't hard at all compared to other DotA clones.


----------



## R8TEDM3

PROJECT C.A.R.S. 2560x1080p click on image to view in original size...


----------



## KungMartin90

Hitman Absolution


----------



## Derko1

^^^^^ Just bought the game too. Nice shots.

Any chance you can size your shots to fill the space? I always hate having to click them to make them big.









You know... just change the section where it says height and width... to like 1920 and 1080.


----------



## Revolution996

Had to throw up some more Crysis 3...









Revo.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> ^^^^^ Just bought the game too. Nice shots.
> 
> Any chance you can size your shots to fill the space? I always hate having to click them to make them big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know... just change the section where it says height and width... to like 1920 and 1080.


It doesn't allow me to choose higher resolution than 500x1000 =/

Glad you like my pics though!


----------



## Derko1

Same thing above... resize your shots to fit completely? I just skip all of the shots that aren't re-sized.









Hitman Absolution


----------



## KungMartin90

^I'm not following ? How exactly do I resize my shots?


----------



## crazyg0od33

when you add the image, it'll come in saying ["IMG"]........width/1000/height/500["IMG"] or some such text.

Make it:
["IMG"]........width/1920/height/1080["IMG"] instead, or whatever res. you play at...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^I'm not following ? How exactly do I resize my shots?


Where it says [ IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1323747/*width/500/height/1000*[ /IMG] either change the numbers to match or delete the entire bolded portion so it looks like [ IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1323747/[ /IMG]


----------



## Derko1

What he said!









So, I'm having some pretty bad performance in that starting area. I tried lowering the res and turning off aa and it runs exactly the same. I even tried 4xSSAA and with ir on or off it's only a 2-3 fps difference in that specific section. Enabling 8xMSAA in game kills the performance more than using SSAA. Very weird...


----------



## sterik01

gta iv


I did what you said above, think it worked.


----------



## Descadent

yall been jumping on the GMG hitman deal?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall been jumping on the GMG hitman deal?


Not when the DLC is still 99 cents a pop. I'll wait for a GOTY with it all included. Same with DS3. So much DLC.







I got a backlog to chip away at and SimCity in 3 days (woohoo!) so I'm good for a while yet.


----------



## Descadent

i'm still working on c3. only on 3rd mission.... blame the baby!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall been jumping on the GMG hitman deal?


Yup, pretty much lol. Also game is looking pretty nice with all settings maxed out. Very nice looking port...for a change







:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm still working on c3. only on 3rd mission.... blame the baby!


Right now I'm guessing it's because you're busy with the baby!
Just wait, soon it'll be because the baby's using your Rig









My daughter playing Euro Truck Sim 2


----------



## AbdullahG

Why? Why is a truck simulation of interest to you? I'm dead serious. Why did you purchase it?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Why? Why is a truck simulation of interest to you? I'm dead serious. Why did you purchase it?


I loved it. It's just simply amusing. It's very realistic as far as driving a truck... which like anything else that we normally don't do in real life, it's enjoyable.

If you don't love driving games to begin with, I don't think you'll appreciate it. I would say give the demo a try before deciding that it's the stupidest thing ever... even though farming simulator 2013 takes that one.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Why? Why is a truck simulation of interest to you? I'm dead serious. Why did you purchase it?


Euro Truck Simulator 2 is awesome.







The default transmission and differential ratios are laughable though, still working on fixing that.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm not all that into racing games. Maybe I'll give the demo a go. Maybe.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 More Like the USG Insanity Edition!*



Spoiler: Nothing to see here. Nope, nothing at all.








Chapter 10 was a slog. So glad that's done. Two to go, woohoo!


----------



## Derko1

I loooked!!!! Oh noes!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I loooked!!!! Oh noes!!!


You. Saw. Nothing!







I'm kinda jonesing to get to playing DS2. Issac being silent is really bugging me. All this crazy stuff is going down and he's all like "......"


----------



## crazyg0od33

I literally CANNOT WAIT FOR SIMCITY ZOMG AHHHHH...I just wanna play so badly right now.

Been watching hours of youtube videos from the beta to get pumped


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I loved it. It's just simply amusing. It's very realistic as far as driving a truck... which like anything else that we normally don't do in real life, it's enjoyable.
> 
> If you don't love driving games to begin with, I don't think you'll appreciate it. I would say give the demo a try before deciding that it's the stupidest thing ever... even though farming simulator 2013 takes that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Derko1... When I first started playing a train simulator in 09' I never thought that I would be playing a "train" game longer than 10-15 min. Was I wrong lol, I was playing it all day, every day for the next week and a half!
> 
> Give it a try, you might end up liking it...also it's good to take a break from FPS games every now and then


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> when you add the image, it'll come in saying ["IMG"]........width/1000/height/500["IMG"] or some such text.
> 
> Make it:
> ["IMG"]........width/1920/height/1080["IMG"] instead, or whatever res. you play at...


i feel like an idiot for not knowing that... went back and changed my shots. always wondered why some shots displayed larger than others but for whatever reason never bothered to ask


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I literally CANNOT WAIT FOR SIMCITY ZOMG AHHHHH...I just wanna play so badly right now. Been watching hours of youtube videos from the beta to get pumped


I've been trying to avoid the Youtubes. Don't want totally spoiled. I got enough hands on with Betas 1, 2, and 3 though, so I can hold out a few more days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> I agree with Derko1... When I first started playing a train simulator in 09' I never thought that I would be playing a "train" game longer than 10-15 min. Was I wrong lol, I was playing it all day, every day for the next week and a half!
> Give it a try, you might end up liking it...also it's good to take a break from FPS games every now and then


Word. ETS2 is very relaxing. Though there was that one time in the UK I got on the wrong side of a divided motorway, that was bad.


----------



## sterik01

gta iv

cryenb 9


----------



## frickfrock999

Remove the HUD and the FRAPS counter! They'd look so much sexier than way.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I've been trying to avoid the Youtubes. Don't want totally spoiled. I got enough hands on with Betas 1, 2, and 3 though, so I can hold out a few more days.


eh...I dont think you can really "Spoil" simcity...especially in a moderated beta where everyone gets the same things. It just taught me some different techniques for when I build my own cities, like some better ways to zone areas, layout roads, etc...


----------



## Descadent

More crysis 3 at 7680x1440


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> eh...I dont think you can really "Spoil" simcity...especially in a moderated beta where everyone gets the same things. It just taught me some different techniques for when I build my own cities, like some better ways to zone areas, layout roads, etc...


But, but, Gojira! It's like the one disaster I haven't seen.







I spoiled most of the rest in the 3rd beta, since everything was unlocked. Sandbox + money cheat = all the ploppables.









Have you seen this road video?






Dude is a master with the arc tool. I couldn't get it to do jack.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Wow!!! Gotta watch that one!

Whats gojira?

*edit* I get it now haha









Just watched that....HOLY. CRAP!!!!

Dat arc skill


----------



## Master__Shake

Terminal Velocity


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Terminal Velocity


And for your next trick, you should play some Tyrian 2000...


----------



## jim2point0

A mix of some of my favorite Hitman Absolution screens. It really is a good looking game. And that scowl....


----------



## kx11

singularity


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> singularity


I really liked this game! above all the environments..


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 3*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> I really liked this game! above all the environments..


me too


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> A mix of some of my favorite Hitman Absolution screens. It really is a good looking game. And that scowl....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome shots Jim!!

How do you get rid of the HUD? I think that for gameplay purposes... it would add to the atmosphere of the game. I hate how it feels roaming around and I don't have to worry who's looking my way... because AN ARROW will point at potential danger... plus the radar and prompts to pick up stuff are kind of annoying.


----------



## Newbie2009

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Omzig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You. Saw. Nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda jonesing to get to playing DS2. Issac being silent is really bugging me. All this crazy stuff is going down and he's all like "......"


If you can get hold of it & a Wii mote/Bluetooth setup (or just use mouse emu) id totally recommend playing Dead Space Extraction via Dolphin (its pretty cheap on ebay & easy to rip from the game disc to your HDD)





Its a totally on rails shooter but Its woven into the story and game play of Deadspace(1) so very well,its a pity they only ever ported it to Ps3.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Minecraft


----------



## Derko1

I figured it out!!
Hitman Absolution


----------



## Purger

X3: Albion Prelude


----------



## par

crysis 2 maldo4 qmod


----------



## R8TEDM3

Project C.A.R.S. 2560x1080p, all settings max, click on image to view original size


----------



## Purger

You guys gotta stop posting pics of PCARS. I want it bad enough as it is!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I figured it out!!


Heh. Was just going to say... purist mode







Does make the game a lot harder. I can't see why the HUD isn't a separate option....


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Project C.A.R.S. 2560x1080p, all settings max, click on image to view original size


Awesome


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> You guys gotta stop posting pics of PCARS. I want it bad enough as it is!


THIS! what a tease.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> X3: Albion Prelude


I like that ship, nice to see someone else here playing X3







I just corrupted my save, had about 1000 ships and half the Universe taking over



































Just about to start a new game, but at least i can now buy all the ships from EVE Online (The reason i corrupted my save, messed up the install)


----------



## Descadent

they really need to open project cards back up. i have money


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> I like that ship, nice to see someone else here playing X3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just corrupted my save, had about 1000 ships and half the Universe taking over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to start a new game, but at least i can now buy all the ships from EVE Online (The reason i corrupted my save, messed up the install)


Ahmen. I'll always love X3.

Stats aside, the variants of the Centaur are easily one of my favorites visually, so sleek and mean looking. I'll get a pic of the Pirate Centaur later.









This game here was a fresh start. I've decided to relive the game from the beginning on my new rig. Being able to max out AA and AF makes it stunning, even for being an old game based on the X3:R engine from like... 2006ish I think.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Ahmen. I'll always love X3.
> 
> Stats aside, the variants of the Centaur are easily one of my favorites visually, so sleek and mean looking. I'll get a pic of the Pirate Centaur later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game here was a fresh start. I've decided to relive the game from the beginning on my new rig. Being able to max out AA and AF makes it stunning, even for being an old game based on the X3:R engine from like... 2006ish I think.


Yeah i fly the Prototype Centaur a lot as one of my personal ships. And you're right, amazing how good looking the game is been so old. Especially in huge battles







And lots of mods to make it look even better especially the Awesomefied Beam Weapons mod, so sexy. This list has some cool mods and some much needed mods too. http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=216690

X3TC
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/x3tc2013022321192450.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/x3tc2013021901135849.png/


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Yeah i fly the Prototype Centaur a lot as one of my personal ships. And you're right, amazing how good looking the game is been so old. Especially in huge battles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lots of mods to make it look even better especially the Awesomefied Beam Weapons mod, so sexy. This list has some cool mods and some much needed mods too. http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=216690
> 
> X3TC
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/x3tc2013022321192450.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/x3tc2013021901135849.png/


Looks amazing. What other mods are you using?


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Looks amazing. What other mods are you using?


I wouldn't even know where to begin lol i have about 300 mods installed. I use this one for backgrounds though http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=312645 there are a few similar mods possibly better but i've modded his version myself with a few of own backgrounds and to lazy to mod them into another. That + Awesomefied Beam Weapons ~+ his Small Lasers Mod will give the biggest boost visually though. And there are endless amounts of good looking ships to download too.

Edit: If you care at all for achievements though stay away from mods as 99% will tag your game as modified and disable achievements.


----------



## frickfrock999

Is that any good? I've been seeing it a lot lately.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Is that any good? I've been seeing it a lot lately.


It's a niche game, honestly. You'd only know by trying. It has a horribly steep learning curve, and you'll die a lot. You'll need patience at first, but it gets easier with practice.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_PROJECT C.A.R.S._ Out of respect to those who don't have the demo, plz don't click if you don't wanna be teased







Stormy/rainy weather pic's ahead! Enjoy it guys







Click on image to view in full screen



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

it's time for videos

sniper elite nazi zombie army


----------



## Xinoxide

Couple of panos' from HL2 using Fakefactory 12.

The focus here was resolution. :]









Note: I have some of these as large as 27mb, but I cut them down to fit the 10mb file limit.

Note II: I am also still trying to figure out what works best with putting these together. There are some obvious imperfections.


----------



## crazyg0od33

aaaand - clown alex is back









I love the updated graphics though


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> aaaand - clown alex is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the updated graphics though


There are many things I would fix about this alyx model. However... I find it a little better than the valve HD model in terms of detail. Any recommendations on a better alyx?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Plants vs. Zombies Vita


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Plants vs. Zombies Vita


What's up with the hedge? I don't recall that in the PC version.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Not sure...this is the first time ive played the game. its like the first level in the "campaign"


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Not sure...this is the first time ive played the game. its like the first level in the "campaign"


Figured it out, PC is 4:3, the house on the left and the bushes on the right were added to fill in the 16:9 aspect ratio.

This is what PC looks like:


----------



## crazyg0od33

ah thats interesting!

I really like it so far. It's pretty fun


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ah thats interesting!
> 
> I really like it so far. It's pretty fun


It's pretty awesome, I don't think there is anyone that doesn't like it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's pretty awesome, I don't think there is anyone that doesn't like it.


game does nothing for me. so I'm one that doesn't like it...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. Was just going to say... purist mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does make the game a lot harder. I can't see why the HUD isn't a separate option....


I played through the first level on normal to learn the controls and concepts and re did it in purist mode now. Are there any other gameplay mechanics I will not know of... that are taught later on?

Also, do you have a sweetfx set up for the game?

Some more shots... I'd LOVE to live in this house!
Hitman Absolution


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Planetside 2*


----------



## kx11

Batman AC - captured @ 1440p then resized to 1080 + sharpen+1 using PS

did that since i failed at downsampling a lot


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 I Was Expecting A Giant Sharpie Edition!*



Spoiler: These are rather spoilerish. You've been warned.








Wooo, last chapter time!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 I Was Expecting A Giant Sharpie Edition!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are rather spoilerish. You've been warned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo, last chapter time!!










Beat me to it!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it!


Yeah, you probably can't catch up in the next hour or so.







Jumping the gun somewhat, but my capsule review would be that it's a bit of a slog, but totally worth it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yeah, you probably can't catch up in the next hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping the gun somewhat, but my capsule review would be that it's a bit of a slog, but totally worth it.


That's awesome that you stuck to it and finished it before you were planning to. I wish I could stick to a game that way. Like right now I'm in love with Absolution, but will probably get bored in the next 4 hours or so.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Batman AC - captured @ 1440p then resized to 1080 + sharpen+1 using PS
> 
> did that since i failed at downsampling a lot


This kinda makes me want to install it again and finnish it


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3456x1458 Downsampled 2xSGSSAA SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Are You Finished? That's It Man, Game Over Man, Game Over Edition!*



Spoiler: Boy, That Escalated Quickly. I Mean, That Really Got Out Of Hand Fast!

















Yeaaaah.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> This kinda makes me want to install it again and finnish it


I'm sorry... but can you please hide the images when you quote a post? Just so they don't take up space again in the post. I know you said you didn't know about risizing the images before...

Just use the little black quote icon and wrap it around the images.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's awesome that you stuck to it and finished it before you were planning to. I wish I could stick to a game that way. Like right now I'm in love with Absolution, but will probably get bored in the next 4 hours or so.


LOL. I burn out midway in a lot of stuff, I should have had this done two weeks ago. I'm glad I got back to it, it wasn't the most fun game, but certainly compelling, especially the story. Now I am all WTH just happened here.











Awww yeah!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I played through the first level on normal to learn the controls and concepts and re did it in purist mode now. Are there any other gameplay mechanics I will not know of... that are taught later on?
> 
> Also, do you have a sweetfx set up for the game?


Nope. The game gets pretty heavy on the color-grading so consistent SweetFX settings are impossible. I turned off the game's bloom, too. Those lights get distracting and silly...

I loved that house too


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. I burn out midway in a lot of stuff, I should have had this done two weeks ago. I'm glad I got back to it, it wasn't the most fun game, but certainly compelling, especially the story. Now I am all WTH just happened here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww yeah!










Hey! Don't forget SimCity!

Talking about that... does anyone recommend getting 4? I would like to check it out and see if I like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Nope. The game gets pretty heavy on the color-grading so consistent SweetFX settings are impossible. I turned off the game's bloom, too. Those lights get distracting and silly...
> 
> I loved that house too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea that bloom!!! It's like when you have bad lens flare settings on an ENB in Skyrim. I like it on other stuff... like when I pick up a knife and it shines... but not when it's coming off the top of my head! Awesome shots.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.* 2560x1440 downsampled to 1080p



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Don't forget SimCity!
> 
> Talking about that... does anyone recommend getting 4? I would like to check it out and see if I like it.


no. The new one IMO is WAY different / more accessible, and I dont think that the older ones give a good enough feel of the new one to determine if you like it or not. If you like the sims, or games like the sims and rollercoaster tycoon, etc, where you build something from the ground up and manage it all, then I'd recommend it


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> This kinda makes me want to install it again and finnish it


this is my 12th playthrough ( GOTY )

never got bored of this game NEVER


----------



## headcracker

4 beautiful new ships, 2 with animated gravity wheels









X3TC
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/x3tc2013022501440639.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/x3tc2013022501441639.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/x3tc2013030403154284.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/x3tc2013030403174868.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/x3tc2013030403180266.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/x3tc2013030403244473.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/x3tc2013030403273812.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/x3tc2013030403282003.png/


----------



## kx11

Batman AC





'


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## kx11

Batman AC ( MSAA X8 )


----------



## HiCZoK

Some MINECRAFT !!!!
only optifine. downsampled and ss aa








I love rain in new version


----------



## Descadent

nooooooooo we were doing so well without minecraft! you fool. we are now cursed!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this is my 12th playthrough ( GOTY )
> 
> never got bored of this game NEVER


Cool. I only got to the part where joker gets hung on a rope over some kinda chemical compound. But I'm going to reinstall it today and finnish it


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Close Encounters of the Third Reich Edition!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is gorgeous, but flippin' hard. The first real mission has you up against 22 AA guns and a fricassee of Focke-Wulfs.


Love the game, do some missions, but moslty me and a mate flies historical mission or arcade battles, level 7 german/ 7 brit / 4 Sovier / 6 US







Having real fun together in arcade battles


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Crysis 3


I don't normally quote images, but that is seriously wallpaper worthy. An outstanding screenshot.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army*


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Close Encounters of the Third Reich Edition!*
> 
> The game is gorgeous, but flippin' hard. The first real mission has you up against 22 AA guns and a fricassee of Focke-Wulfs.


Can you explain what you mean by first real mission?

I'm terribly confused with this game. I've finished the tutorials and now it seems I can only join battles which are basically a deathmatch. It tells me to destroy enemy ground equipment, by how? I only have machine gun planes.

I've tried to play the missions, but it tells me I need rank 1 of XXX army.

Is there no real single player beyond the tutorials?

I honestly have no clue what I'm doing







I'm just happy I actually managed to get a 3 kill \ 3 death ratio in one of the matches I played. Felt good shooting down 3 people without being completely obliterated. Gotta upload some screens from that match when I get home.


----------



## Descadent

everyone if you quote. make sure you put images in spoiler tag so we don't have to scroll through same 5-15 pics in a single post over and over.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by first real mission?


Top left > Game Modes > Missions

Bottom left > Single Missions

Western Front > Ruhr > Destroyer > Bottom right > Select

Game Modes > Play Offline

That's basically what it takes to do a single player mission.

And as far as difficulty, flying with a joystick with WWII planes but not having proper rudder pedals I'm pretty much SOL when it comes to lining up shots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> everyone if you quote. make sure you put images in spoiler tag so we don't have to scroll through same 5-15 pics in a single post over and over.


Or just strip the quote down to the text. At least we didn't have a guy post 201 SweetFX shots like over in the AA thread.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Top left > Game Modes > Missions
> Bottom left > Single Missions
> Western Front > Ruhr > Destroyer > Bottom right > Select
> Game Modes > Play Offline
> That's basically what it takes to do a single player mission.


THAAAAAANKS














Looking forward to trying that







Have you played a lot of the missions? And you'd recommend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Or just strip the quote down to the text. At least we didn't have a guy post 201 SweetFX shots like over in the AA thread.


You'd think that was common sense by now.... *shrug*

And those 201 screenshots... they look like the normal game to me anyways. Probably could have posted 8 screenshots and would have had the same effect.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> THAAAAAANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to trying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played a lot of the missions? And you'd recommend?


Just the first mission, gave it three tries, haven't beaten it yet. The rest are locked until you level up.







I've really got to look into some rudder pedals. I tried mouse flight and my poor brain about snapped all its synapes. Super weird since I've always used a stick since the Atari 2600. It was quite easy to aim and shoot once I was lined up though.









If you're more interested in a single player campaign, Gaijin is also the dev of Wings of Prey which tends to go on sale for $5 quite often. Basically War Thunder is the F2P multiplayer focused version of that, they just reused a lot assets from Wings and presto, instant F2P game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> And those 201 screenshots... they look like the normal game to me anyways. Probably could have posted 8 screenshots and would have had the same effect.


Yep. At least side by side before and afters. And get rid of the PrecisionX/Afterburner overlay.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> everyone if you quote. make sure you put images in spoiler tag so we don't have to scroll through same 5-15 pics in a single post over and over.


It was one picture. It was worth quoting.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^^ I think he meant the other quoted images...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It was one picture. It was worth quoting.


wasn't directed to you really for quoting one but when people quote 5-20 pics is more what I meant.


----------



## zinfinion

No one's going to jump on you for one picture Lifeshield. He was undoubtedly referring to Harx.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just the first mission, gave it three tries, haven't beaten it yet. The rest are locked until you level up.
> 
> If you're more interested in a single player campaign, Gaijin is also the dev of Wings of Prey which tends to go on sale for $5 quite often. Basically War Thunder is the F2P multiplayer focused version of that, they just reused a lot assets from Wings and presto, instant F2P game.


Good to know. I might try and stick with this for a while, since a friend of mine has downloaded it and is trying to play it as well









Forgot to ask, are you actually using a 2:35:1 monitor? Or do you crop the screenshots? I love anamorphic. I used to setup my Skyrim to run at that aspect ratio, and would just have black bars on the top and bottom of my screen


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Good to know. I might try and stick with this for a while, since a friend of mine has downloaded it and is trying to play it as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, are you actually using a 2:35:1 monitor? Or do you crop the screenshots? I love anamorphic. I used to setup my Skyrim to run at that aspect ratio, and would just have black bars on the top and bottom of my screen


Dell U2913WM.







It's flippin' sweet, but I can totally see how it's a niche product. There's at least one other OCNer that has one, and a few guys on [H] as well. My five year old 1920x1200 was starting to get some pretty distracting flicker on one of the CCFLs so it was pretty much perfect timing.


----------



## kx11

alright the game is a mess

this is the benchmark with tressFX @ 1440


without tressFX


turning off DOF gave me 60fps everywhere however the game is broken so frame dips killed the game couple of times


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> alright the game is a mess


Shamelessly stolen from GAF:










Whatever you do, don't try to downsample or use SGSSAA. It turns her hair into a blurry blob.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Well, glad I got it free with my cheap graphics card that's coming in today


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Well, glad I got it free with my cheap graphics card that's coming in today


Word. I'm 99% done with launch day and preorders. If I can't give it a test drive first, I'm waiting 'til it's $10 or less, with all the DLC included.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider without shampoo


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> alright the game is a mess


I'd be interested in seeing a few benchmarks of this running on a HD7900 series card.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing a few benchmarks of this running on a HD7900 series card.


people with 6xxx cards reported positive signs so 7xxx will knock it down easy

i have to say my rig can knock it down easily when i turn off DOF + tress hair

however the game just freeze my PC , maybe because i'm using VPN


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> people with 6xxx cards reported positive signs so 7xxx will knock it down easy
> 
> i have to say my rig can knock it down easily when i turn off DOF + tress hair


Bare in mind that, while it will run on Nvidia GPU's, TressFX is primarily built for AMD hardware though. Not surprised Nvidia users are having a tough time. Was one guy with a GTX 680 whom posted a video and was struggling. No Nvidia driver update for the game yet either as far as I know.

Hopefully you Nvidia users get an update soon for performance!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Bare in mind that, while it will run on Nvidia GPU's, TressFX is primarily built for AMD hardware though. Not surprised Nvidia users are having a tough time. Was one guy with a GTX 680 whom posted a video and was struggling. No Nvidia driver update for the game yet either as far as I know.
> 
> Hopefully you Nvidia users get an update soon for performance!


we just got a new beta for TR , however tressFX looks ugly and is not worth it so i'm not missing anything


----------



## Descadent

I got tomb raider for $8... but amazon hasn't sent me my key yet and we still have quite a bit of time until release in U.S.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> we just got a new beta for TR


Is that the 314.14 beta driver? I didn't see it listed on the log.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> *Nvidia has released some new drivers for its graphics cards today. According to the release notes, this new set of drivers offers 23% better performance in a variety of games for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs. Basically, this is the GeForce Game Ready driver for SimCity, StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Resident Evil 6, and Hawken with PhysX. Ironically, though, there is no mention about any performance improvements or enhancements regarding Tomb Raider.*
> 
> *Those interested can download the Nvidia GeForce 314.14Beta from here (Win 7/8/Vista 32Bit) andhere (Win7/8/Vista 64Bit).*
> 
> *Nvidia GeForce 314.14Beta Release Notes:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Release Summary
> This is the GeForce Game Ready driver for SimCity, StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm, Resident Evil 6, and Hawken with PhysX.*
> 
> *Instantly apply optimal game settings with GeForce Experience.*
> 
> *New in GeForce 314.14 Drivers*
> 
> *Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 23% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 314.07 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:*
> 
> *GeForce GTX 680:
> -Up to 23% in Sniper Elite V2
> -Up to 9% in Sleeping Dogs*
> 
> *GeForce GTX 680 SLI:
> -Up to 22% in Sniper Elite V2
> -Up to 14% in Sleeping Dogs
> -Up to 9% in StarCraft II
> -Up to 5% in Call of Duty: Black Ops II
> -Up to 5% in Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> -Up to 5% in Just Cause 2
> -Up to 4% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
> -Up to 4% in Batman: Arkham City*
> 
> *SLI Technology
> -Updates SLI profile for Resident Evil 6
> -Adds SLI profile for Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army (delivered via NVIDIA Update)*
> 
> *Additional Details*
> 
> *-Installs PhysX System Software 9.12.1031.
> -Installs HD Audio v1.3.23.1
> -Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit.
> -Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
> -Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
> -Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
> -Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I got tomb raider for $8... but amazon hasn't sent me my key yet and we still have quite a bit of time until release in U.S.


How are people playing it so early? It doesn't come out here until tomorrow?


----------



## crazyg0od33

it releases tomorrow in the US...not that long from now


----------



## Descadent

9 hrs to go


----------



## crazyg0od33

thats "quite a bit of time"? haha

I just cant wait for TR and SimCity, all in one day!!!
Schoolwork = not getting done this week


----------



## Descadent

actually I checked my amazon account and they keys were already listed. Downloading now, but it's still locked of course.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ahhhh, cause they pre-load. ok, I get it now.

I got a disc version because they are giving a $20 credit to use on amazon that way. So after tomorrow, I'll have $120 in amazon credit, which I'm using to get THIS for my college apt. next year


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ahhhh, cause they pre-load. ok, I get it now.
> 
> I got a disc version because they are giving a $20 credit to use on amazon that way. So after tomorrow, I'll have $120 in amazon credit, which I'm using to get THIS for my college apt. next year


you could get a decent 2.0 floor standing speakers and smoke that thing now........


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*


Based on the smilies I was expecting a Kegerator.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you could get a decent 2.0 floor standing speakers and smoke that thing now........


I COULD....but that would ruin the point of having the wireless in the lounge area, and being able to control it from my room, or when people are over, changing it on the fly. Plus, I have a decent 2.1 setup that I'll be bringing as well


----------



## Descadent

all in what you want, but $400 ain't cheap for a little boom box essentially


----------



## crazyg0od33

True. I agree there. I like the expandability of it though, and the sound is actually amazing. I know some friends with it and it sounds awesome


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> PROJECT C.A.R.S.


Out of curiosity, have you tried applying any antialiasing?


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you tried applying any antialiasing?


Game is still being made, so it's not working all that great, also i'm using SweetFx, but i don't think it helps!


----------



## jim2point0

Downsampling, yo







That works in every game. I know you can get great AA in that game, because here are a few screens I've shamelessly stolen from PixieGirl. She's downsampling from 4K.









(project cars)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Game is still being made, so it's not working all that great, also i'm using SweetFx, but i don't think it helps!


Gotcha. Have you tried downsampling? *http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=346325*

I'm guessing that's the only way to deal with jaggies at the moment.

And don't worry, I am not criticizing your shots. They are all great., I was just curious about the lack of AA.


----------



## R8TEDM3

^ Oh i know it works, it took plenty of screens and sometimes they come out ok, while other times not so much, And yes i usually downsample, but i downloaded new Nvidia update today, and my resolution went back to 1080p!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> And yes i usually downsample, but i downloaded new Nvidia update today, and my resolution went back to 1080p!


It's your lucky day! Or it would have been.







http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Nvidia-Custom-Resolutions-Backup-Tool

Next time run this first and back them up. Huge time saver.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's your lucky day! Or it would have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Nvidia-Custom-Resolutions-Backup-Tool
> 
> Next time run this first and back them up. Huge time saver.


Great! That's very nice lil tool to have








It's you lucky day as well REP+


----------



## jim2point0

I'd like to see what Tomb Raider looks like outside of cut scenes.... if anyone is brave enough to post those


----------



## Harx

Downsampling doesn't work in multimonitor setups







?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Downsampling doesn't work in multimonitor setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nonsense. I have 3 monitors. I use my "main" for gaming, and downsampling works fine on it.


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Nonsense. I have 3 monitors. I use my "main" for gaming, and downsampling works fine on it.


'

Can't get it to work on my nVidia :/ will have to try some more, options are greyed out


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Good to know. I might try and stick with this for a while, since a friend of mine has downloaded it and is trying to play it as well


RE: War Thunder - You can play the missions co-op as well, PvE. That first unlocked mission supports up to 3 additional players on your side. Just pick Play With Friends instead of Play Offline.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Can't get it to work on my nVidia :/ will have to try some more, options are greyed out


Did you mean surround gaming? Playing on all three monitors? If so, I'm not certain it works. Paging Descadent... Descadent to the screenshots thread...


----------



## Elevenate

Tomb Raider with shampoo











-


----------



## frickfrock999

What's she looking at?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's she looking at?


Whatever she just killed that arterial sprayed all over her. It's Dragon Age with Lara.


----------



## Descadent

I'll clean her up.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> What's she looking at?


Looking at sexy me


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I'll clean her up.


You'd think the ocean would offer, but that's entirely too logical.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i mean, for all we know, that could be chocolate sauce all over her, and it only looks red in the sunset...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i mean, for all we know, that could be chocolate sauce all over her, and it only looks red in the sunset...


I heard there was hunting, maybe she just ganked a giant chocolate rabbit! It is that time of year.


----------



## ACHILEE5




----------



## crazyg0od33

hey, anything is possible right?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i mean, for all we know, that could be chocolate sauce all over her, and it only looks red in the sunset...


I checked.
It wasn't.


----------



## R8TEDM3

LOl, you guys are cracking me up


----------



## ACHILEE5

Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## crazyg0od33

In a weird way, I like the new lara a lot better. I think she's just NATURALLY prettier (when not covered in gore). I'm taking the ridiculous cleavage out of the equation though...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> In a weird way, I like the new lara a lot better.


It's cause you want to protect her. Which is strangely odd as she ends up being far more brutal than old Lara. The whole game has some serious snuff levels of violence going on.

Conan's reaction to one of her death scenes was priceless.






Skip to 5:57.


----------



## Elevenate

They must have looked too much at dead space


----------



## R8TEDM3

That was awesome! Unlock already!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It's cause you want to protect her. Which is strangely odd as she ends up being far more brutal than old Lara. The whole game has some serious snuff levels of violence going on.
> 
> Conan's reaction to one of her death scenes was priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 5:57.


I LOVE his reviews they're hilarious hahaha


----------



## kx11

i just made this video with tressFX using 670 SLi


----------



## frickfrock999

The hair looks great. But the shadows it casts on her shoulders looks odd.
It's ghostly.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I LOVE his reviews they're hilarious hahaha


Yup, so funny.


----------



## Derko1

I don't like how it looks. Yes it's flowy... but it does not look realistic. Just as frick mentioned, the shadows look horrible. I was expecting a lot more from it and am severely disappointed. Which is nothing new with AMD.


----------



## crazyg0od33

i like it. yeah the shadows are weird, but the hair is well done IMO.

I totally agree when she turns her head it looks like its ghosting a lot


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i just made this video with tressFX using 670 SLi


What's with the music


----------



## AbdullahG

What the hell is wrong with her breathing?

I'm pretty sure half the game's budget went into the hair physics.


----------



## Descadent

The real life Lara. yes please


----------



## KungMartin90

Hitman Absolution







^Looks like he's ready to take a dump ^^


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> The real life Lara. yes please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://imgur.com/nNuvxLM


THERE fixed it for you with my awesome paint skillz


----------



## crazyg0od33

who is that?


----------



## Descadent

camilla luddington the voice actor and what reboot lara was modeled after.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> who is that?


Camilla Luddington. Lara's voice actress and she did the mo-cap as well. Interestingly, no one raises a stink when they swapped her in for Keeley Hawes, but you get rid of Michael Ironside in Splinter Cell and you wind up with a riot.







Seriously, Ubi, what were you thinking?


----------



## routek

crysis 3











project cars


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> no. The new one IMO is WAY different / more accessible, and I dont think that the older ones give a good enough feel of the new one to determine if you like it or not. If you like the sims, or games like the sims and rollercoaster tycoon, etc, where you build something from the ground up and manage it all, then I'd recommend it


I had forgotten I'd asked about this... so then I should steer clear of the 4th one? I'm sure I won't get to the new one until a few years from now. Since I rarely ever buy a game above $15 bucks







.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Um, I didnt play much of simcity 4, I just remember that compared to this one, there is a super steep learning curve. But if you want to try a simcity game before grabbing this one, try it out if it's cheap :/
I guess thats the only way to know right?


----------



## Waysian

God, I love this game so, but my computer can only barely run it... These are the most intense graphics I've ever seen


----------



## jim2point0

Screwing around with Maldo's OnTheFly utility for Crysis 3.






I zoomed in with a weapon here (for the DoF) and used a custom key binding which sets "r_drawnearfov 2" to hide the weapon. Also have a binding to bring it right back.

Would be nice to get the bokeh DoF like this, but when you enable the bokeh DoF, it seems to go away when you zoom in with a weapon. So these were just the normal DoF.

Love these key bindings though


----------



## ABeta




----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Tomb Raider Underworld


Is that with mods?


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider ( ultimate preset - no tressFX + fxaa )





tressFX + no AA ( game looks the same without AA )


----------



## KyleN

the only shots of TR i see here is from cutscenes. Cmon man! More gameplay shots please!


----------



## jim2point0

Well here is game with no cut scenes









*War Thunder*. Just beat 2 single player missions. Woo!


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Did you mean surround gaming? Playing on all three monitors? If so, I'm not certain it works. Paging Descadent... Descadent to the screenshots thread...


Yeah surround gaming, but I can't enable it on any monitor though


----------



## TamaDrumz76

A bunch from Tomb Raider (Ultimate settings with TressFX) (TressFX is actually quite nice, I like it and runs well on my 7970... it actually looks pretty damn good - it follows her every move and the wind and whatnot movement is pretty realistic. It's not overly floaty or anything. Look forward to this being used more.)

Some are from "cut-scenes" but are fully rendered in game. I tried to get some shots that show the TressFX at work, but it's difficult at times.

(^^^ So many perverted Lara and "pole" jokes can be made with this one...)









(It pisses me off that I nabbed the subtitle in this shot...)







More to come I'm sure...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Age of Conan. Saw it on steam the other day, decided to download it and check out some stuff. Haven't played in about 4 months. Took some screenies:


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder*


----------



## Descadent

anyone jumping on some arma 3 alpha today?!


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Tomb Raider*
Got a little screenshot happy.











Spoiler: Click here for even more


----------



## Pandora's Box

game is pure dope. not a fan of tressfx though:


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm gonna cry








I just realized that I accidentally ordered my PHYSICAL simcity copy to my home address, not my college address...and nobody in my family is home until this weekend to install it for me, which would then allow me to access it via origin here at school


----------



## Descadent

buy digi and send physical back?


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> buy digi and send physical back?


It would cost me shipping to send it back, and I bought the physical for the $20 credit. I guess I'll just wait until the weekend :/


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone jumping on some arma 3 alpha today?!


What's the PvP like? Is it like battlefield where it's basically like a online shooter?


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> What's the PvP like? Is it like battlefield where it's basically like a online shooter?


nothing like battlefield. it's mp coop, scenarios, various other modes that people will mod in, and I think some people have modded tdm in. But it's an ultra hardcore military simulation... very slow paced, but depends on teamwork/scenario in question





 here is a stream.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Tomb Raider* no cutscenes, all gameplay


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *Tomb Raider*


Pic #6, Sexy arm!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Pic #6, Sexy arm!


Lol, a lil glitch! But hey at least she doesn't have pointy elbows...right?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *Tomb Raider* no cutscenes, *all gameplay*


Woo! +rep for you









I appreciate gameplay screens a lot more, as I don't care to see what a game looks like during directed cut scenes.


----------



## crazyg0od33

If the cutscenes are rendered in-game, why is it bad to post screenshots of them?
I assume its so we don't keep seeing the same pictures?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If the cutscenes are rendered in-game, why is it bad to post screenshots of them?
> I assume its so we don't keep seeing the same pictures?


Who said it's bad? You can post screenshots of any part of the game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Who said it's bad? You can post screenshots of any part of the game.


Well, not bad....
But giving rep for posting shots OTHER than cutscenes. I like to see gameplay also I was just wondering if the reason he didn't want to see cutscenes was so we see different pictures instead of the same ones all the time.

EDIT: AAAAaand I see Jim answered my question.
Thanks Jim, I was just curious haha. I totally appreciate gameplay more as well


----------



## jim2point0

The +rep was because I had requested gameplay screenshots prior








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'd like to see what Tomb Raider looks like outside of cut scenes.... if anyone is brave enough to post those


I haven't played the game yet. I don't own it. This is one of those rare cases where I am waiting on other peoples' reactions to a game before deciding to get it. And one of the things I like to see is how the game looks during gameplay. Seems everyone wants to jump on the cut scene screenshots because they're the prettiest, but those aren't really indicative of gameplay... which is what I'm always interested in.

And even though everyone says the cut scenes are rendered in-game, the cut scenes still come out looking way better than the actual game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> And even though everyone says the cut scenes are rendered in-game, the cut scenes still come out looking way better than the actual game.


In-game.











Cutscene (Posted by Pandora's Box):



Game looks good regardless of in-game or cutscene.


----------



## crazyg0od33

aside from the DOF on the cutscene image, they look about the same!

I like the look


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> aside from the DOF on the cutscene image, they look about the same!
> 
> I like the look


For the most part the Depth of Field seems to be the main difference.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

There are screenshots that I took that would be questionable whether they were in-game or cut-scene due to just the camera angle... Some of the in-game shots get pretty close and at particular angles and those tend to look even more cut-screen-ish. The game looks great either way, and it's very photogenic (or is it screeniegenic?).

My next batch I upload, probably tonight, will have more in-game shots... I'd like to get some more action oriented shots rather than the same old of her standing around.


----------



## KungMartin90

You know what's funny about TR? Even with everything maxed out completely, Uncharted 2+3 still look better. Which are 2-4 years old games respectively + running on 6 year old hardware.

And her hair still looks like a spasming octopus even with TreesFX on.

Trololol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Uncharted 2+3 still look better.
> 
> Trololol


No way in hell does Uncharted look better.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> You know what's funny about TR? Even with everything maxed out completely, Uncharted 2+3 still look better. Which are 2-4 years old games respectively + running on 6 year old hardware.
> 
> And her hair still looks like a spasming octopus even with TreesFX on.
> 
> Trololol


enev though you are wrong or got something wrong with your eyes i suggest not starting a comparison battle here


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> No way in hell does Uncharted look better.


I guess you wish it didn't. But it totally does. Overall atleast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> enev though you are wrong or got something wrong with your eyes i suggest not starting a comparison battle here


Nice double moral there. I have my oppinion, you have yours. And I'm not a pimply little nerd, so I didn't write that to "start a battle", lol. It's just my honest oppinion.


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> You know what's funny about TR? Even with everything maxed out completely, Uncharted 2+3 still look better. Which are 2-4 years old games respectively + running on 6 year old hardware.
> 
> And her hair still looks like a spasming octopus even with TreesFX on.
> 
> Trololol


This! Uncharted 2/3 really look amazing apart from the 720p res


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> anyone jumping on some arma 3 alpha today?!


As soon as I get home from work!









I'll have a few screenshots to put up I'm sure.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elevenate*
> 
> This! Uncharted 2/3 really look amazing apart from the 720p res


^Yea, I guess that's the only downside. But with a good tv, it looks very sharp and nicely contrasted. When I look at Uncharted 3 on my TV, I can easily genuinly say that it looks better than TR.

And I'm not judging by screenshots. I have TR, I'm playing everything maxed out -AA, DOF and TreesFX. I did try it with everything maxed ofcourse, just to see the difference. Will post screens when I get further, just thought the first few areas have already been raped by screenies.


----------



## Descadent

Tomb Raider 7680x1440

really iritated I took like 30 screenshots on opening mission and after I exited game. Precision X didn't save ANY OF THEM






























Here is screenshots from the benchmark utility inside the game

I was getting 33-35fps in first mission, at 3700mb used on the ram







I gotta figure out what to turn down to get some more fps.


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^Yea, I guess that's the only downside. But with a good tv, it looks very sharp and nicely contrasted. When I look at Uncharted 3 on my TV, I can easily genuinly say that it looks better than TR.
> 
> And I'm not judging by screenshots. I have TR, I'm playing everything maxed out -AA, DOF and TreesFX. I did try it with everything maxed ofcourse, just to see the difference. Will post screens when I get further, just thought the first few areas have already been raped by screenies.


Yeah yeah, every game in 720p looks truly amazing on my Sony Bravia KDL-55NX720 since its calibrated for contrast movies. The upscaling on this TV is like nothing ive seen before.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I was getting 33-35fps in first mission, at 3700mb used on the ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta figure out what to turn down to get some more fps.


Really?








I've got 8 GB and it only takes up 400 MB maxed out at 1440x900.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 8 GB and it only takes up 400 MB maxed out at 1440x900.


vram is what I meant I have 4gb cards.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Tomb Raider 7680x1440
> 
> really iritated I took like 30 screenshots on opening mission and after I exited game. Precision X didn't save ANY OF THEM


Heh, when I'm taking screenshots, I always have the folder open on my other monitor where I expect them to be saved. Just to make sure they are actually saving. I usually use SweetFX's screenshot capture, and it fails a lot when I press the screenshot key and I have to mash it to get them to save sometimes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I guess you wish it didn't. But it totally does. Overall atleast.


I don't wish anything. It simply doesn't.


----------



## crazyg0od33

lets stop please.

they both look great. At least we can agree if Uncharted was on the PC, it would look incredible


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> At least we can agree if Uncharted was on the PC, it would look incredible


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## jim2point0

I keep seeing the same exact screenshots of this game (Tomb Raider).

Do you actually not have control over the camera? Or are you just presented with a static "stage" that you move through?


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I keep seeing the same exact screenshots of this game (Tomb Raider).
> 
> Do you actually not have control over the camera? Or are you just presented with a static "stage" that you move through?


The stages are ridiculously static. It's basically dead space's 3 corridor areas with nature surroundings, and a few jumps here or there.


----------



## Alatar

Arma 3


----------



## Reloaded83

MOAR Arma 3 shots please! I can't play 'till I get home from work.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Arma 3 looks very nice







...more pic's plz


----------



## doomlord52

Wow that Arma3. They REALLY nailed the lighting.

Kind of want to get it now...


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Wow that Arma3. They REALLY nailed the lighting.


From the videos and screenshots I've seen up to this point, I completely agree.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> The stages are ridiculously static. It's basically dead space's 3 corridor areas with nature surroundings, and a few jumps here or there.


I don't think you understand what I mean. You could still rotate the camera in Dead Space 3. But what I'm seeing in Tomb Raider are a ton of screenshots taken from the exact same angle.

Also, Arma 3 doesn't look that impressive to me. Needs more sunrays and lens flares


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't think you understand what I mean. You could still rotate the camera in Dead Space 3. But what I'm seeing in Tomb Raider are a ton of screenshots taken from the exact same angle.
> 
> Also, Arma 3 doesn't look that impressive to me? Looks ok. Some of those trees are kinda silly lookin.


Oh my bad. No the camera isn't static at all. And I stand by what I said, but I have gotten to one part so far where there's a tiny bit of openess.

And yes I agree. Everything but environment and foliage looks good in ArmA 3 so far, in my oppinion. The environments look very bland at times.


----------



## jim2point0

It looks "natural" but.... boring. But I think that's what they're going for.

I still think "real life" is more colorful than that.


----------



## KungMartin90

Some TR


----------



## Derko1

What game could TR be compared to in terms of graphics? I honestly don't think it looks that good... playing Hitman Absolution recently... THAT game looks really good. So TR just looks meh...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I personally think the new Tomb Raider looks great. Let's just say that it looks better than I had anticipated it would and to me is even better in-game than in screen-shots. Nixxes did a good job with the PC port. I like that the forests actually have a lot of foliage and they use high-res textures throughout. There is a lot of detail everywhere in the game, which is nice... Nothing looks bland so far. It's also rare having a game where you can actually get a sense of wind; leaves, grass, fire, etc all move with the wind. I'm happy with it, not sure what I'd compare it to though.


----------



## jim2point0

TR seems hindered by really closed-in environments, a desaturated color palette (read: brown\grey), and an engine that's not quite capable of displaying the visuals that some of these scenes deserve.

I saw a screenshot where lara was looking out over a cliff where you could see waves below crashing into rocks... the sun shining through the clouds... and it all looked kinda bland.

I imagine it looks better in motion. Seems like one of those game's I'd play but never bother taking screenshots of. Like Max Payne 3. And that's saying a lot, since I'm a screenshot addict


----------



## Descadent

after playing the opening level in TR though... that's all I have played so far because trying to get arma 3 to work and still need to beat c3.....the opening level was sweet! loved it! hope rest of the game is as good if not better


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> TR seems hindered by really closed-in environments, a desaturated color palette (read: brown\grey), and an engine that's not quite capable of displaying the visuals that some of these scenes deserve.
> 
> *I saw a screenshot where lara was looking out over a cliff where you could see waves below crashing into rocks... the sun shining through the clouds... and it all looked kinda bland.*
> 
> I imagine it looks better in motion. Seems like one of those game's I'd play but never bother taking screenshots of. Like Max Payne 3. And that's saying a lot, since I'm a screenshot addict


I personally look at this as a positive in many cases... I don't want all games to be vibrant and colorful... This is a much darker Tomb Raider than previous in both story and landscape (with lots of rain/storms). I think it is very atmospheric and helps set the mood of the game... Movies like "The Road" use a certain bleakness to help immerse you in the setting, I feel the same way with this.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Couple of stupid ARMA 3 shots:


----------



## KungMartin90

Tomb Raider looks pretty good. Just nothing amazing. And I'm not sure too sure Hitman: Absolution looks better necessarily (I guess except for shadows, which look pretty clean in Hitman). It looks about as good, except Hitman has a lot more open areas than Tomb Raider, and a lot more stuff going on.

One of the best looking PC games easily (next to Crysis 3) is incoming now

Batman AC




























Before you say anything. I know I'm taking a ridculous amount of screenies of Catwoman. It's just that they made her so insanely hot (infact so much that it makes my you know what throb) coupled with the amazing graphics. I just can't stop :-D


----------



## jim2point0

You're posting like 4 screens from the game that look like they take place about 4 seconds from each other in real time. You COULD be a little more selective







Maybe choose the best from a scene









Just me thinking out loud. Obviously... there's no rules against it.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.* A few pic's with my finished injector that i've been working on for the past 2 weeks, hope you guys like them


----------



## KungMartin90

I guess :-D It's just that I had a short amount of time to play (was gonna play some HoN with a friend), and like I said Cat woman makes me crazy, I go into a screenshot flurry :-D


----------



## Descadent

Arma 3 2560x1440... game doesn't utilize sli for me atm so 7680x1440 just crashes over and over.


----------



## Derko1

Are smily's not working for others? Seems to be broken for me... same thing with the quick reply editor... no options of any type.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are smily's not working for others? Seems to be broken for me... same thing with the quick reply editor... no options of any type.


it's this page from the 100 catwoman screenshots. bugging the forum out!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's this page from the 100 catwoman screenshots. bugging the forum out!


idd ^^


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's this page from the 100 catwoman screenshots. bugging the forum out!


Not very good ones too!

I only kid! Seriously though, I think I agree with jim... the drab and washed out look isn't very appealing to me. As someone mentioned... yes you can try to say it's to go with the atmosphere... but that is what makes the game look bland. There's no other way of describing it.

Also, it does not need to be blindingly colorful either. Since you're thinking about using an injector and cranking the saturation up. Which is not was is ideal, but have the game already have things within it that have color. Know what I mean?... sort of like how the real world is?


----------



## rogueblade

ARMA3333333333333333333333


----------



## frickfrock999

Twisted Metal and Marvel VS Capcom 2.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

TR does have many areas with color - just a lot of the outdoor shots people have posted so far are under cloudy skies and/or at dusk (which really, a lot of the game is so far). Some of the interior locales are much more vibrant. I should have taken some shots during the short period of time where there was no clouds and ample sunlight. I personally like the way it looks and think it's portrayed rather realistically; I mean it makes it really feel like it's a drab, windy & rainy day. I could see how certain people won't like it though. I never use injectors or anything though and couldn't see increasing the saturation or anything... People seem to love over-use of contrast and saturation... it makes me cringe. It sure get's the "wow-factor", but that's all. Some do it right of course, but you know who you are. For example, Jim2point0 has some great shots and clearly knows 'less is more' when tweaking his injector settings.

Honestly, I'm thoroughly enjoying the game, so remembering to take time to take screenshots is hard. I just want to keep playing (which made going to work today rather difficult).


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not very good ones too!


Wow, I'm so hurt now!


----------



## crazyg0od33

i think he said he was joking


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> i think he said he was joking


Boring and out of context humor then


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Boring and out of context humor then


Ha! Just going a long with what Jim had said about your taking shots within a 4 sec span... just kidding of course. Not meaning anything bad by it.









While I love how Batman AC looks... I think that AC just has an overall great look, while Hitman A. does interiors VERY nicely.

So I don't know I will be able to continue playing in purist mode... it's stupid hard.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Some ArmA III Alpha screens
The game is both looking and running great, and to think it's still alpha


----------



## zinfinion

Naice. Red Dot on top of ACOG.


----------



## BradleyW

Will ARMA III be online only?


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider again ( no tressFX - no tess to avoid crashing + 2xSSAA )


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Naice. Red Dot on top of ACOG.


It's pretty damn useful too









A few more of the ArmA III Alpha:









(Notice the barnacles falling to the ground while the tree is getting shot up, it's a nice touch)





Gotta love the new stances!


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Will ARMA III be online only?


No, there's a campaign as well.
Or do mean as in requiring you always to be online? In that case, no you don't need to be online to play SP content, at least not as far as I know


----------



## HiCZoK

Tomb Raider.
Hell. I will post some too







*stable 60fps without tressfx but it looks nice on screenshots.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> Some ArmA III Alpha screens
> The game is both looking and running great, and to think it's still alpha


it runs like total pooop.... max out graphics only using 55% of gpu and in sli on 40% each.

using latest beta 314 drivers that just came out.

I've only done pvp mp only so far.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it runs like total pooop.... max out graphics only using 55% of gpu and in sli on 40% each.
> 
> using latest beta 314 drivers that just came out.
> 
> I've only done pvp mp only so far.


I have only played SP so far, and I think it runs pretty well. I wasn't expecting much though, seeing as it's ArmA... and an alpha..
I haven't checked my GPU workload, but IMO it would be awesome if what you're saying is correct, then we'll probably be seeing a pretty significant FPS jump in the near future. Be sure not to have the view distance slider all they way up, cos that'll slaughter your FPS. Having it at between 4000-5000 seems like a nice mix between performance and graphical quality









Here is my last batch of pics from the ArmA III Alpha, some night ones:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> *Rules for this thread:*
> 1. *You MUST include the name of the game* either in your post or in the title of your post, *if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted*.
> Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.


*I will be coming back later and deleting all post that are not named*


----------



## Descadent

Tomb Raider 7680x1440













*Cutscenes SUCK at surround res*


----------



## Reloaded83

*Arma 3: Alpha*
(Mixture of high/very high settings. Got a spike to 88% each card a few times, but for the most part GPU usage is fairly low in some situations.)



I am really loving the lighting


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Descadent

Arma 3 2560x1440


----------



## Lifeshield

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Derko1

To those with Arma 3... when you pre-order, do you get a steam code to redeem now? Or is it something you have to get from their website?

I am SOOOO tempted to get it. It's only $32 bucks right now and you get access to Alpha/Beta.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> To those with Arma 3... when you pre-order, do you get a steam code to redeem now? Or is it something you have to get from their website?
> 
> I am SOOOO tempted to get it. It's only $32 bucks right now and you get access to Alpha/Beta.


The alpha is bought through Steam. Even if you go to BI's site, it redirects you to Steam. Then it's a normal download from there.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The alpha is bought through Steam. Even if you go to BI's site, it redirects you to Steam. Then it's a normal download from there.


Great! I've made around $30 bucks off of the Steam marketplace selling TF2 items, so I think I'm just gonna get it. I used to love Operation Flashpoint back in the day and I know this is the spiritual successor to the originals. I know I will enjoy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lifeshield! Awesome shots! I guess in other situations and indoors the game looks very good.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Lifeshield! Awesome shots! I guess in other situations and indoors the game looks very good.


I think the game looks fantastic, personally, definitely one of the nicer looking games on PC when you crank it up to Ultimate. No complaints from me.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider , finally got tessellation to work without freezing


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliongater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Tomb Raider Underworld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that with mods?
Click to expand...

No mods, just maxed out









In this Tomb Raider you get to Raid Tombs


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder*. Spent like 4 hours last night playing this online with a friend







It just gets more and more fun. Finally unlocking some new planes for different factions and doing really well in mutliplayer matches







And it's all free!


----------



## Derko1

You said you weren't using a flight stick with it right? Would it not work with an xbox controller?

I've always wanted an excuse to get a joystick... might pull the trigger for one. To get into a few of the other games that I put off because of it.


----------



## jim2point0

Just mouse + keyboard.

I have a controller... but I haven't attempted to use it. I feel like I'd probably be better with a joystick, but this is the only game I play where I actually fly stuff


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You said you weren't using a flight stick with it right? Would it not work with an xbox controller?
> 
> I've always wanted an excuse to get a joystick... might pull the trigger for one. To get into a few of the other games that I put off because of it.


It does work with a 360 controller. Haven't tried it yet though.

For joysticks, your best bet is a Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X. http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Playstation-3/dp/B001CXYMFS

Dirt cheap and works great. And ignore that Playstation bit in the link, it works on both that and PC.

The hardest thing with joysticks is getting proficient with the twist for rudder. I'm terrible at it as I tend to twist inadvertently, the T-Flight also has a rocker on the throttle that is better, but still not as great as proper foot pedals.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It does work with a 360 controller. Haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> For joysticks, your best bet is a Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X. http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Playstation-3/dp/B001CXYMFS
> 
> Dirt cheap and works great. And ignore that Playstation bit in the link, it works on both that and PC.
> 
> The hardest thing with joysticks is getting proficient with the twist for rudder. I'm terrible at it as I tend to twist inadvertently, the T-Flight also has a rocker on the throttle that is better, but still not as great as proper foot pedals.












I would need something wireless... my PC is like 15ft away from where I sit. Any suggestions?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would need something wireless... my PC is like 15ft away from where I sit. Any suggestions?


USB extension cable. AFAIK the only wireless options are gamepads.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> USB extension cable. AFAIK the only wireless options are gamepads.


Ok.









I tried that with a gamecube pad for the dolphin emulator and my wife isn't too keen on having a cable going through the living room. Barely play it cause of that. Thanks though!


----------



## KyleN

You should join gaf jim2point0. You would kill everyone with your shots


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Spent like 4 hours last night playing this online with a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just gets more and more fun. Finally unlocking some new planes for different factions and doing really well in mutliplayer matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's all free!


I gotta say, it looks amazing. I downloaded it late last week and still haven't touched it. But you, sir, are making sure it is the first thing I do when I get home.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> I gotta say, it looks amazing. I downloaded it late last week and still haven't touched it. But you, sir, are making sure it is the first thing I do when I get home.


I also just had my wife download it for me... so I got this plus Arma 3 waiting to be played... BUT! I just received all of my stuff to upgrade my set up. Will be re-installing windows at some point... so now I don't think I will get to play it until the weekend.


----------



## frickfrock999

WARRRRRRRRRIORS.

*COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYYYY!







*


----------



## andrews2547

^
Looks like an early R* game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> You should join gaf jim2point0. You would kill everyone with your shots


I don't think I could recommend that forum to anyone. The elitist mentality is overbearing, to say the least. And considering how popluar it is, I'm sure jim is already aware of it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> ^
> Looks like an early R* game.


It's actually made by Rockstar. Pretty faithful to the movie as well.


----------



## nasmith2000

So what's the verdict on Tomb Raider? Worth it? Screenshots look good.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> So what's the verdict on Tomb Raider? Worth it? Screenshots look good.


love it so far


----------



## Atham

How can I play the Sim City demo? Does anybody know?

Scratch that


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV



I had the traffic set to 100 and I was getting 13-15 fps at the time when I took that screenshot lol

Does anyone know how to force AA in GTA IV? It looks kind of horrible without AA and I don't really want to start a new thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> It's actually made by Rockstar. Pretty faithful to the movie as well.


Well that explains it then


----------



## PDXMark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Arma 3 2560x1440


Hey gamer, do you know if Amra3 is streaming textures from the HDD/SSD?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> You should join gaf jim2point0. You would kill everyone with your shots


I tried signing up there months ago. Still no word yet. I hear some people wait months only to be rejected... so I just force myself to never look at that forum... and it's high-res screenshot thread...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GTA IV
> Does anyone know how to force AA in GTA IV? It looks kind of horrible without AA and I don't really want to start a new thread.


Downsample + SweetFX for the SMAA.


----------



## _Nikhil

Just Cause 2


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider , finally got tessellation to work without freezing


how?


----------



## zinfinion

*SimCity Error 37 Edition!*



Never again. No more preorders, no more day one. $10 or less fully patched GOTY editions with all DLC only from now on. So fed up with how devs and pubs treat full price paying customers.


----------



## headcracker

When i first heard about Sim City i posted i would buy this game NO MATTER WHAT! So glad i changed my mind. *Looks at Sim City 4 icon on my desktop and smiles







*


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## HiCZoK

tomb raider
My new Wallpaper(first one). Bloody lara is great !
man, that game looks incredible


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


I liked Project Cars, but I didn't like how it dumps gig's of updates on my C:








Do you know if it's OK to delete the files it puts on your C drive, once it's applied the updates?


----------



## MrDesu

What do you guys think? (Adding more!) I can post wallpaper versions by request.

*Skyrim*





*Devil May Cry 4*



*Black Mesa Source*



*Mass Effect 2*





*Dear Esther*









*Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDesu*
> 
> Some Skyrim shots:


No terrible lighting tweaks, no bikini mod, no GPU stats overlay. Is this the real life?!


----------



## TSXmike

TR looks awesome... i need to pick that game up!


----------



## MrDesu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> No terrible lighting tweaks, no bikini mod, no GPU stats overlay. Is this the real life?!


Not much one for bikini mods. GPU stats don't need to be in the way of the lovely Skyrim. There are lighting tweaks and other mods in these (don't remember which, but I'm sure I could dig them up), but nothing ugly! Got bored on my old system and stressed it out.


----------



## headcracker

X3TC

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/x3tc2013030619434694.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/x3tc2013030619435669.png/


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> X3TC


This is probably high treason but I would love a mashup of X and Freelancer.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I liked Project Cars, but I didn't like how it dumps gig's of updates on my C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it's OK to delete the files it puts on your C drive, once it's applied the updates?


It's funny that you ask, because i deleted my updates last week...and my game wouldn't start







afterwards! It sucks, i know


----------



## sterik01

Tomb Raider Reborn on my AsusG74 laptop 1600x900

Can't wait to get home and play with better settings. (on sig rig)
I'm not even going to play it on my laptop.... be home tomorrow afternoon


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I liked Project Cars, but I didn't like how it dumps gig's of updates on my C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it's OK to delete the files it puts on your C drive, once it's applied the updates?
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you ask, because i deleted my updates last week...and my game wouldn't start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afterwards! It sucks, i know
Click to expand...

I'd have the game installed if it wasn't for those files!









I wounder if them folders could be moved to a HDD using Steam Mover


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'd have the game installed if it wasn't for those files!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wounder if them folders could be moved to a HDD using Steam Mover


I'm pretty sure you could, give it a try...


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> This is probably high treason but I would love a mashup of X and Freelancer.


You and me both!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl*


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.AR.S.*

@ ACHILEE5...if this doesn't give you a lil nudge to move those files,i don't know what else will







?


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It does work with a 360 controller. Haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> For joysticks, your best bet is a Thrustmaster T-Flight Hotas X. http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Playstation-3/dp/B001CXYMFS
> 
> Dirt cheap and works great. And ignore that Playstation bit in the link, it works on both that and PC.
> 
> The hardest thing with joysticks is getting proficient with the twist for rudder. I'm terrible at it as I tend to twist inadvertently, the T-Flight also has a rocker on the throttle that is better, but still not as great as proper foot pedals.


I have the non-HOTAS, and it works great. I'll second that recommendation, easily the best of the low price range.


----------



## jim2point0

Erm... 274 screenshots of *War Thunder* to sort through and pick which ones to upload. Yikes.

Why is this game so beautiful?

Oh well... here's 1 for now.


----------



## Descadent

i really need to try that game. but with c3, tr, and arma3... +baby and job..... /cry


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## SawyerAngelo

I know you guys are probably sick and tired of this game, but here's my Skyrim with a metric f*** ton of mods in it lol


----------



## Feyris

*TOMB RAIDER:
*

40 Of the best screenshots, theres a few every spoiler to avoid raeping ur bandwidth! beat the game~

They are in order from mid > end game...


----------



## zinfinion

You do realize what is in the spoilers is loaded even when the spoiler is never opened... Not harshing you or anything, just letting you know.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You do realize what is in the spoilers is loaded even when the spoiler is never opened... Not harshing you or anything, just letting you know.


Well yes, but its much nicer then 40 images in your face creating a post the size of the universe.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Well yes, but its much nicer then 40 images in your face creating a post the size of the universe.


Well ... it's sort of the purpose of this thread. I think having a flurry of screenshots show up in this thread is the last thing that'll bother people, seeing as how we're in .... a *screenshot thread*. yeah.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Well ... it's sort of the purpose of this thread. I think having a flurry of screenshots show up in this thread is the last thing that'll bother people, seeing as how we're in .... a *screenshot thread*. yeah.


Past about 10 in a post I just speed scroll to the next post...







I've only been spoilering my Dead Space posts for Derko, LOL.


----------



## frickfrock999

I mean, why come in a screenshot thread if you don't want to see screenshots?
Unless you're coming to hit on me and my stash of chocolate.

In which case, go nuts.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I mean, why come in a screenshot thread if you don't want to see screenshots?
> Unless you're coming to hit on me and my stash of chocolate.
> 
> In which case, go nuts.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I mean, why come in a screenshot thread if you don't want to see screenshots?
> Unless you're coming to hit on me and my stash of chocolate.
> 
> In which case, go nuts.


*seductively leans forward and whispers in your ear*

"I have a drawer full of illegal kinder eggs...Imma bad girl purrr~"

After a fun night "out on the town *cough cough*...

*ties you to bed before you wake up and steals all the chocolate out of your chocolate vault*

Never fear, the ropes made of black licorice.

BUT IF YOU GAIZ SAY SO ILL REMOVE SPOILERS BUT I BLAME YOU ALL FOR ANY THAT ENSUES DX tons of dots for emphasis

EDIT: I released the terror that is tons of screenshots in one post *falls silent*


----------



## Reloaded83

*Planetside 2*: 1920x1080 high


----------



## BillOhio

I played about an hour of Tomb Raider tonight and didn't have any issues. I had most of the settings turned up and at 1440 my 570 sli averaged 45 fps. I was hoping the game would be very good looking, which it is.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Past about 10 in a post I just speed scroll to the next post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only been spoilering my Dead Space posts for Derko, LOL.


But.... I need more than 10! I really do!

*War Thunder*. Eh. I'm just going to put these in a spoiler anyways. Wouldn't want to distract people from all the Tomb Raider screenshots










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























Those are fully volumetric clouds that you can fly through or above. The sun shines through depending on thickness. Very impressive for a free game.


----------



## ELCID777

TR. All settings ultra, 4xSSAA + down-sampled from 2720p.







Crysis 3


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman Ac


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Tomb Raider... All game-play shots.



...Mid-lightning strike.


----------



## HiCZoK

Just for You all information about Tomb Raider.

Ssao look better on normal (it looks like off on ultra)
Tesselation only eats performance and dont do anything

The game lacks plenty of camera effects in fullscreen. Playing windowed suddenly reveals lens flares, rain drops on screen etc


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider




Batman AC


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> tomb raider
> My new Wallpaper(first one).


The best thing about Tomb Raider is that if you pause it instead of press screenshot, and then take your screenshot, with a little editing you can make a wallpaper, like this.


----------



## ELCID777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> The game lacks plenty of camera effects in fullscreen. Playing windowed suddenly reveals lens flares, rain drops on screen etc


Really? Has this been confirmed?

Edit: He's right. Full graphical effects are only available in windowed mode!.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/203160/discussions/0/846947231090179422/


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELCID777*
> 
> Really? Has this been confirmed?
> 
> Edit: He's right. Full graphical effects are only available in windowed mode!.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/203160/discussions/0/846947231090179422/


what a broken game.


----------



## Descadent

yeah well it's a blast


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ELCID777*
> 
> Really? Has this been confirmed?
> 
> Edit: He's right. Full graphical effects are only available in windowed mode!.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/203160/discussions/0/846947231090179422/


Ahhh, console ports... At a certain point you just give up and find it hilarious. I'm sure they'll patch it, but how on earth this got through QA I have no idea.


----------



## Lifeshield

Got to admit, as much as I love the game, that is a bit of a blunder, haha.









I'm sure it will get patched up soon. Nothing to get worked up over. I wouldn't have even known had I have not read this thread, that's how little it has affected my experience of the game.

Gives me something to look forward to on my second playthrough.


----------



## KungMartin90

Skyrim


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*


/me scratches Skyrim off the list...


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ahhh, console ports... At a certain point you just give up and find it hilarious. I'm sure they'll patch it, but how on earth this got through QA I have no idea.


Don't want to deviate too much froms creenshots but yeah.
Tesselation does nothing. Just takes performance. Tressfx is hungry and buggy (tho kudos for at least trying new features)
Ssao seems broken to me at ultra. It looks like turned off. Changing it to normal seems to work.
and finally level of detail. At ultra I am getting 33fps in shantytown. At normal full 60. And it still looks fantastic

and the windowed thingy. :lol:

Is there a way to play game windowed mode but... hide the window ?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> /me scratches Skyrim off the list...


I played with this mod last time, much better


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> /me scratches Skyrim off the list...


I recorded a Skyrim video back in the day.... I think you'll like it.


----------



## kriss super boy

BF3


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I recorded a Skyrim video back in the day.... I think you'll like it.


/me unsubscribes from thread...









Haha, just kidding. All your War Thunder shots have led to *this* arriving tomorrow:



I've wanted a set for years, figured what the heck.


----------



## jim2point0

That's too much hardcore for my body to handle







Let me know how the game handles with it though









Here are a few more. *War Thunder*.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> /me scratches Skyrim off the list...


Arachnaphobia at its finest ? :-D


----------



## chris164935

I've fallen behind in PC gaming the last 4-5 years, so I'm trying to catch back up.








Left 4 Dead 2. I don't think they put enough zombies in this game...




I've also been heavily entrenched in the first Mass Effect game. I purchased the Trilogy the other day because the 'tard at Wal-Mart couldn't find SimCity (it was 1:30AM, Tuesday) in the pile of stock she had... She did offer me the strategy guide though; they had that.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> She did offer me the strategy guide though; they had that.


lol!

have fun catching up on the awesomness that is pc gaming :-D


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Arachnaphobia at its finest ? :-D


LOL. It was bad enough top down in NWN and LC & TGoL, I don't know if I could hack first person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I've also been heavily entrenched in the first Mass Effect game. I purchased the Trilogy the other day because the 'tard at Wal-Mart couldn't find SimCity...


So one great game (Mako Mountain Climbing Team represent!!), one mediocre game, and one WTH game instead of a game that doesn't even work. I'd say you lucked out.


----------



## KungMartin90

You know what's funny with TR? With Tesselation and TressFX enabled, I get minimum of 46 fps in benchmark, and with both those enabled, and everything else on max, I get 128 fps minimum xD Should those two really eat that insane amount of performance?

Horrible optimization ....


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> lol!
> 
> have fun catching up on the awesomness that is pc gaming :-D


I'm sorry that I stopped keeping up with it for so long. I was blinded by the PS3. But, now that I've invested in a new machine, and it seems that the PS3 is going the way of the do-do within the next couple years, figured now was as good a time as any. I had no idea how many games were available for the PC that are also on console systems.

Also, anyone know how to convert the goofy *.bmp images that the Mass Effect 1 game saves your screenshots as into a viewable image? Lol.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Also, anyone know how to convert the goofy *.bmp images that the Mass Effect 1 game saves your screenshots as into a viewable image? Lol.


Paint if quality is of no concern...


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I'm sorry that I stopped keeping up with it for so long. I was blinded by the PS3. But, now that I've invested in a new machine, and it seems that the PS3 is going the way of the do-do within the next couple years, figured now was as good a time as any. I had no idea how many games were available for the PC that are also on console systems.


To be fair, PS3 is still a great system. Next to PC, PS3 is definitely the way to go. I mean, Xbox 360 has Halo and Gears of War 2/3. And Forza. None of which are amazing games. PS3 has a ton of amazing 100% exclusive games, that can't be found on any other system. Games that rival the best PC games, both in production value/general quality, but also in visuals.

PC+PS3 is the way to go. If you check the pic of my rig in my sig, you'll see my trusty ps3 controller that I normally use when I play my PS3 =D Right now I'm waiting for GoW Ascension and The Last of Us though.

Tomb Raider


----------



## crazyg0od33

Kung, ps3/360 is very subjective. I have both, and I prefer my 360 by far. I play more multiplatform games, on which the PS3 can't even TOUCH the 360...(obviously my opinion)

I agree that the ps3 has the exclusives that can almost rival PC games, but for someone like me who doesn't play as many exclusive games, my PS3 has gone the way of a brick that plays MLB, god of war, uncharted, and blu-rays.

So it depends on the person.
That's all I'm gonna go into cause this isn't the place for a fanboy war or anything, I just thought I'd give the perspective of someone with all 3 (pc, 360, ps3)


----------



## Descadent

I own all 5 pc/360/ps3/wii/wii u

now what!


----------



## zinfinion

Dreamcast all the way baby! You'll never take my VMUs away from me! Nevar!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Eh...had the wii, all kiddie games and took WAAAAAAY too long to release smash and Mario kart, so I sold it about 3 months after getting it...

Wii U...aside from the touch controller, not buying something that's last gen tech at this point.

But I'd love to try it out in the real world - those kiosks have the worst demos


----------



## crazyg0od33

Double post sorry -__-


----------



## KungMartin90

Why would you play multi plat on your xbox if you have a pc?`*facepalm* Let's just face it, the only reason 360 is selling at all, is because it was a rushed piece of cheap hardware that got a big headstart in the market. The reason multi plats are better on xbox 360 is because of PS3's complicated architecture, mostly due to the Cell. Third party developers basically were too lazy to optimize their games for the Cell (with a few exceptions). We already know what a bit of optimization on the PS3 can do with multi plats, because there are a few multi plats that are way better on PS3.

Also, the fact that you've only played God of War and Uncharted on PS3 says a lot. It's like buying a gaming PC, and only playing Mass Effect 1,2 and 3. Waste of hardware.

Anyway, have fun with your 360 I guess. I can't stop you from liking it.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Eh...had the wii, all kiddie games and took WAAAAAAY too long to release smash and Mario kart, so I sold it about 3 months after getting it...
> 
> Wii U...aside from the touch controller, not buying something that's last gen tech at this point.
> 
> But I'd love to try it out in the real world - those kiosks have the worst demos


love my wii u.... actually my favorite of the 3 because it's different. just needs MO damn games

and reason 360 sells? is because of xbl and every kid's friend has xbl and they all play cod


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Why would you play multi plat on your xbox if you have a pc?`*facepalm* Let's just face it, the only reason 360 is selling at all, is because it was a rushed piece of cheap hardware that got a big headstart in the market. The reason multi plats are better on xbox 360 is because of PS3's complicated architecture, mostly due to the Cell. Developers basically were too lazy to optimize it for the Cell. We already know what a bit of optimization on the PS3 can do with multi plats, because there are a few multi plats that are way better on PS3.
> 
> Also, the fact that you've only played God of War and Uncharted on PS3 says a lot. It's like buying a gaming PC, and only playing Mass Effect 1,2 and 3. Waste of hardware.
> 
> Anyway, have fun with your 360 I guess. I can't stop you from liking it.


Multiplatform like FIFA and NHL, as well as the fact that not everyone has a solid gaming pc. It looks like you want a fanboy war, but I was just giving a little perspective from someone who isn't so obviously pro-Sony and has blinders on. People like different things. Don't get me wrong, I like the ps3, I just get more use out of my 360.

Can me one start the screenshots again? I'd do it if I wasn't in class. I'm sorry I even opened this can of worms :/


----------



## sterik01




----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I am elitist. I only like one company's console offerings...







No offense, but this is like Chevy vs. Ford, or AMD vs. Nvidia...it gets old...real quick.

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## zinfinion

Just a heads up to those playing Tomb Raider, you're not getting the full graphics effects in fullscreen mode: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1368670/steam-community-tomb-raider-full-graphics-only-in-windowed-mode*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Just a heads up to those playing Tomb Raider, you're not getting the full graphics effects in fullscreen mode: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1368670/steam-community-tomb-raider-full-graphics-only-in-windowed-mode*


I don't want to play in windowed mode though =/ Won't the pixels look really dialated because of a small resolution?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I don't want to play in windowed mode though =/ Won't the pixels look really dialated?


Don't have the game, but noticed a few people are running it in windowed mode, along with some type of program that allows windowed-only apps to be run in fullscreen, or even just a borderless-window app of some type. Something for the TR guys to look into further, I suppose.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I don't want to play in windowed mode though =/ Won't the pixels look really dialated because of a small resolution?


Read the post. Try it and then comment. It works really well. There is a reason why the tool is called borderless window.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Don't have the game, but noticed a few people are running it in windowed mode, along with some type of program that allows windowed-only apps to be run in fullscreen, or even just a borderless-window app of some type. Something for the TR guys to look into further, I suppose.


In the Eidos thread they are finding that borderless window programs are still disabling some of the effects. So it's bordered window or crappy graphics.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Read the post. Try it and then comment. It works really well. There is a reason why the tool is called borderless window.


oh snap. I totally misread. I read windowed


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> In the Eidos thread they are finding that borderless window programs are still disabling some of the effects. So it's bordered window or crappy graphics.


Hmmm, I must be a few minutes behind on this.


----------



## KungMartin90

Well I tried windowed mode and I can confirm it works. Looks a lot better. Some screenies


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Well I tried windowed mode and I can confirm it works. Looks a lot better. Some screenies
> 
> 
> ]


wow almost doesn't even look like gameplay. Very nice.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *PROJECT C.AR.S.*
> 
> @ ACHILEE5...if this doesn't give you a lil nudge to move those files,i don't know what else will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That does look lush








But today I'm playing with my new 92" pull down screen and HD projector that the Mrs just bought me for my upcoming birthday








It isn't my birthday until the 18th but the box was too big for her to hide, so she gave me it now


----------



## R8TEDM3

[quote name="ACHILEE5"
That does look lush








But today I'm playing with my new 92" pull down screen and HD projector that the Mrs just bought me for my upcoming birthday








It isn't my birthday until the 18th but the box was too big for her to hide, so she gave me it now







[/quote]

*WOW* She's very nice to get you that nice of a present







I'm sure you're barely getting any sleep tonight








Have fun and enjoy that beast


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Batman AC


Nice. Never seen that aspect of the game before.







I really should get around to playing some day.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> /me scratches Skyrim off the list...


I'll save you from the spideyy!!



Phew!


Im...Im terribly sorry the horses were drunk


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Im...Im terribly sorry the horses were drunk


Gamebryo physics are best physics.


----------



## sterik01

loving every moment.

Tomb Raider Reborn
EDIT.. how Do i change her clothes like in the screenshots above?








edit again.. got it.



I like the default more.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3 The Citadel*


----------



## Feyris

TOMB RAIDER II!


----------



## Brainsick

Haha, woah, cool game. I remember locking the butler in the freezer one time. Good memories!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Did you guys hear about this new "Crysis Expanded" mod? I just downloaded it and it's so sick! There's a lot of changes in the game, but check out the video for yourself...









My few quick pic's of the beach, in mission 1 where you first land from the plane>>>


----------



## OstiasMoscas

ArmA 3 Alpha @ 2880x1620


----------



## frickfrock999

ARMA 3 looks so incredible.
Easily the best looking game in the past 10 years.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> ARMA 3 looks so incredible.
> Easily the best looking game in the past 10 years.


Based on the screens I've been seeing....

Wat?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I agree with Jim on this one...look at the character models - I know it's alpha right now, but damn, the guy looks like a barbie doll and his hand / wrist is BENDING into itself.

Doesnt look THAT good. Maybe it'll look a lot better when finished though


----------



## zinfinion

The only thing bugging me with ARMA 3 at the moment is the painfully obvious X'd polygons for tree foliage. Other than that's a bit bland but that's probably from lack of lens flare and dirt spackled all over the camera.


----------



## sterik01

last ones of tomb raider.


----------



## frickfrock999

Considering it's only an Alpha, it's nothing short of jaw dropping.
The lighting alone puts it miles ahead of anything else.


----------



## routek

Crysis 3

love this level


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I agree with Jim on this one...look at the character models - I know it's alpha right now, but damn, the guy looks like a barbie doll and his hand / wrist is BENDING into itself.
> 
> Doesnt look THAT good. Maybe it'll look a lot better when finished though


Whut? Those character models are insanely detailed.
This isn't a game like TR where you have ~ 8-10 character max on screen. Here you have everything from "small" 50 man skirmishes to 100sv100s battles in an open environment where everything several kilometres away is rendered. I'm extremely happy with how good the character models are looking. Having a high-budget protagonist level character model from a corridor shooter just isn't feasible. Those character models still looks better than most IMO.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Dead Space 3 1920x1080
http://postimage.org/image/3u7bpifsj/
http://postimage.org/image/601mk0j8z/

http://postimage.org/image/kknasl3lf/

http://postimage.org/image/ihcvkx3sj/

http://postimage.org/image/qbdh6bblf/

http://postimage.org/image/4q8eipeur/

http://postimage.org/image/3p85tkxv7/

http://postimage.org/image/dnt4g27ar/

http://postimage.org/image/lhtq1gf3n/

http://postimage.org/image/byk17zrlf/


----------



## headcracker

Dawn of War 2

Fear my Great UnClean One! Sexy beast









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/dow22013030600020059.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/dow22013030600022053.png/
Blood for the Blood God. Skulls for the skull throne. Let the galaxy burn. For the glory of Chaos


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Dawn of War 2
> 
> Fear my Great UnClean One! Sexy beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood for the Blood God. Skulls for the skull throne. Let the galaxy burn. For the glory of Chaos


YES!!!!


----------



## icanhasburgers

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Dead Space 3 1920x1080
> http://postimage.org/image/3u7bpifsj/
> http://postimage.org/image/601mk0j8z/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/kknasl3lf/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/ihcvkx3sj/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/qbdh6bblf/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/4q8eipeur/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/3p85tkxv7/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/dnt4g27ar/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/lhtq1gf3n/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/byk17zrlf/






Your images aren't coming up properly. I would suggest using a imageshack as your external source and just copy the URL to here.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Trine*


----------



## KungMartin90

^Dude trine 1 and 2 rules. Have you played Outland? That game is amazing! Especially if you play online co-op. Unfortunately it's not on PC.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^Dude trine 1 and 2 rules. Have you played Outland? That game is amazing! Especially if you play online co-op. Unfortunately it's not on PC.


I haven't played Outland yet, suppose I will have to check it out.


----------



## jim2point0

Outland was very fun







Love that game.

*War Thunder*















Why is it that sometimes, I'll specify 1920x1080 when posting images, but my thumbnails will still appear quite small. Ugh...


----------



## zinfinion

*Warface Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 21:9 "Single-Player 'Needs To Go Away'" Edition!*














Some other hilarious quotes from Crytek's glorious leader:

Quote:


> "However, I'm not saying that there will be no single-player experiences ... it could be it's called Connected Single-Player or Online Single-Player instead."


In light of the SimCity fiasco, no. Just no.

Quote:


> "If you look at what kind of games are done in the packaged goods market, with DLCs and premium services and whatnot, it's literally milking the customers to death."


And Free 2 Play with its Pay 2 Win is figuratively not milking the consumers to death...

*tl;dr:* To accurately express my impressions of this game I'd have to use language that would get me banned.


----------



## jim2point0

Played that beta a little bit ^^

The fact that I can play a game built with CryEngine 3 perfectly smooth @ 2160p means they didn't try at all to make the graphics impressive. It's simply.... ok looking.


----------



## frickfrock999

God Of War.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Played that beta a little bit ^^
> 
> The fact that I can play a game built with CryEngine 3 perfectly smooth @ 2160p means they didn't try at all to make the graphics impressive. It's simply.... ok looking.


Out of the current crop of F2P, only Blacklight Retribution and War Thunder have impressed me.

Battlefield Play 4 Free, Mechwarrior Online, Hawken, and now Warface have all been seriously shoddy.


----------



## CasualObserver

God of War? Emulator?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> God of War? Emulator?


Yes sir.

http://pcsx2.net/

More God Of War.


----------



## sterik01

Lots of Tomb Raider Reborn

42% complete. Played on sig rig.









spoilers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC





TR


----------



## Descadent

I just got into warface beta myself. Might get to try it tonight but I just got a new motherboard and cm storm stryker case and having to do complete tear down and rebuild tonight....yay!

I gotta get in on that war thunder too.


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## jim2point0

More *War Thunder*. This one guy was dumb enough to fly towards me straight enough that I could line up dumbfire rockets for the first time EVER







Felt really good


----------



## AbdullahG

Man, those War Thunder screens are great. I'm a sucker for air combat.


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Man, those War Thunder screens are great. I'm a sucker for air combat.


Its a great game IMO, and free







you should try it!

Runs really smooth aswell, even in surround


----------



## R8TEDM3

@ Jim...how many darn rockets did you fire away







, at that poor plane lol ?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> Its a great game IMO, and free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should try it!
> 
> Runs really smooth aswell, even in surround


I'm installing it right now.


----------



## KungMartin90

Some Batman AC screens I took earlier


----------



## KungMartin90

... aand some TR


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> @ Jim...how many darn rockets did you fire away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , at that poor plane lol ?


That plane has 6. I fired all of them. I counted a total of 3 actually hitting him. Somehow he only lost his wings









Since then, I was able to kill one other guy with rockets. But that was a bomber that was flying away from me very slowly... also in a straight line. Those moments make me so happy.


----------



## philhalo66

Tomb Raider totally loving this game


----------



## KungMartin90

TR


----------



## kx11

if i wanted to post some ( naughty 18+ ) shots from TR will i get banned ?


----------



## KungMartin90

I think any shot from behind or on her bewbs are naughty anyway. I mean i'm constantly checking out her ass when I'm playing, lmao.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider Mods


----------



## philhalo66

and a few more TR *SPOILER ALERT!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

Do you guys play TR with a controller or mouse and keyboard?

I've always played 3rd-person games with a controller because it feels more natural.


----------



## Newbie2009

Sleeping dogs - loving it, Shenmue meets GTA


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Do you guys play TR with a controller or mouse and keyboard?
> 
> I've always played 3rd-person games with a controller because it feels more natural.


Typically, I too use a controller.
However, Sleeping Dogs and Tomb Raider feel fine via mouse & keyboard and thus I use them.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Do you guys play TR with a controller or mouse and keyboard?
> 
> I've always played 3rd-person games with a controller because it feels more natural.


i use mouse and keyboard purely because i forgot my Xbox controller at my friends house but it actually works very well for a 3rd-person game.


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC






TR


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> if i wanted to post some ( naughty 18+ ) shots from TR will i get banned ?


Don't do it


----------



## Xinoxide

Someone needs to import Lara Croft model into HL2 as Alyx Vance replacement, stat.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Someone needs to import Lara Croft model into HL2 as Alyx Vance replacement, stat.


this so much this


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry


NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*


Game needs rag-doll pedestrians.

Very beautiful! any modifications to the game?


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Someone needs to import Lara Croft model into HL2 as Alyx Vance replacement, stat.


Yea true. She's butt-ugly.


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV



I'm not quite sure how that happened.


----------



## frickfrock999

Burnout.


----------



## AbdullahG

Ah, Burnout. Such good memories...


----------



## awdrifter

Some screenshots of Tomb Raider




Look at that hair. B)





The objects are not as high res as Crysis 3, but for the most part it looks good.


----------



## KungMartin90

TR


----------



## crazyg0od33

the whole "dynamic camera" system in place for the new TR is really spectacular to see in motion


----------



## kx11

it turns out i can't take screenshots using steam's F12 , anyone got an idea ?!


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Some screenshots of Tomb Raider


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it turns out i can't take screenshots using steam's F12 , anyone got an idea ?!


Yes. Install sweetfx and turn off all the features if you don't want to use them. And there's always fraps.


----------



## jim2point0

I use SweetFX to take screenshots of every game I play. Even if I don't use SweetFX shaders.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it turns out i can't take screenshots using steam's F12 , anyone got an idea ?!


I use Fraps to take screenshots.


----------



## Xinoxide

Here are some Panoramas of HL2:FakeFactory12.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it turns out i can't take screenshots using steam's F12 , anyone got an idea ?!
> 
> 
> 
> I use Fraps to take screenshots.
Click to expand...

I use SweetFX. It generally doesn't crash when I am screenshot spamming at 3360x2100. Fraps will sometimes crash on me, or fail to get shots.


----------



## zinfinion

FRAPS one shot a second. It generally gets me 5 good shots and 3000 bad ones.


----------



## phxtravis

Sleeping Dogs


Tomb Raider










Flying tanks!


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Game needs rag-doll pedestrians.
> 
> Very beautiful! any modifications to the game?


No mods.


----------



## philhalo66

second play through TR this time on hard mode


----------



## Xinoxide

Managed to get one of my shooped pano's up here.

Caution guys, the original is absolutely massive.

HL2: FakeFactory 12 at 12959x2293


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

*World of Warcraft*
1million health (Lock)

1/2 a mill ( Ret Pally)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I use Fraps to take screenshots.


i use it too , but i mean i can't upload screenshots to steam community


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Managed to get one of my shooped pano's up here.
> 
> Caution guys, the original is absolutely massive.
> 
> HL2: FakeFactory 12 at 12959x2293
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dat res!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

ArmA III


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i use it too , but i mean i can't upload screenshots to steam community


Is that important? I hate teh screenshots that steam takes. They're horribly compressed JPGs


----------



## Descadent

you can still take screenshots with steam and have its save uncompressed version to a separate location. that way you have 1 for steam community and uncompressed for whatever.


----------



## nasmith2000

GTA IV--enb, mods, sweet fx.

Semi weighing 50 tons but 10 x faster (short)


----------



## Descadent

Arma 3 7680x1440


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder*. Featuring Wake Island


----------



## Descadent

downloading that war thunder now

slow download speeds


----------



## jim2point0

It's a P2P download. Pain in the butt. Mine wasn't too bad though. I think I had a steady 1.5 MB/s, which I still think is quite slow


----------



## Descadent

yeah been 1.5mb here too


----------



## crazyg0od33

*Sniper Elite V2*


----------



## Descadent

Arma 3 7680x1440 shots of heli


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Here are some Panoramas of HL2:FakeFactory12.
> 
> cut pics
> 
> I use SweetFX. It generally doesn't crash when I am screenshot spamming at 3360x2100. Fraps will sometimes crash on me, or fail to get shots.


wonderful.. one of best mod ever!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Batman AC


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## jim2point0

That first image, I think, would be really cool without the "tomb raider" on it... but I know what you're going for









Now put it on your Flickr so I can favorite it









I think I'll finally grab that game tonight and start playing through it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> GTA IV--enb, mods, sweet fx.
> 
> Semi weighing 50 tons but 10 x faster (short)


LOL reminds me of the latest die hard movie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> ArmA III


It's as if you're carrying a spear, damn that silencer makes that barrel long.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL reminds me of the latest die hard movie.


miss the helicopter


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That image, I think, would be really cool without the "tomb raider" on it... but I know what you're going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now put it on your Flickr so I can favorite it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll finally grab that game tonight and start playing through it.


I'll be going through the game for a second play to get some good screenshots once I get my new card tomorrow (assuming it doesn't die on me a second time). I have a few that, thinking back, would look pretty awesome this style on a desktop.

They're already on my Flickr (when it finishes the upload anyway).


----------



## HiCZoK

gta IV


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> *Sniper Elite V2*


I'm calling it.
Best pic in this entire thread.

Now I have an excuse to buy a second copy.


----------



## EDGERRIES

ARMA 3 5760x1080.


----------



## zinfinion

*War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Flying Warplanes With A Mouse Is Flippin' Weird Edition!*








So going by the outrage in the forums, it appears as though joysticks are seriously screwed up at the moment. Which is odd since the implementation in Wings of Prey is just fine. Supposedly patch 1.29 will have some improvements. Until then, mouse it is. It's got a kind of Freelancer feel to it, but man if it doesn't feel wrong to fly a plane like that.


----------



## TheRadik

WoW Nice Shots! zinfinion.

*Dead Space 3*


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## headcracker

X3TC

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/x3tc2013031023391765.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/x3tc2013030700463267.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/x3tc2013021823592074.png/


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> wonderful.. one of best mod ever!


lol ^^ that was my thought as well when i took that screenie ;D It's insane how hot females in some games turn out being nowadays

TR


----------



## frickfrock999

*CONTRA*


----------



## routek

Project Cars

Ford Carpi now has iiveries enabled. Great skin by user Cartman78

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8514/8546392199_2a8f6a2165_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8091/8546392793_bba6fe170c_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8546393561_b97c3037bb_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8546394023_defd8149a9_h.jpg



http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8382/8546394555_96afaedf58_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8246/8547493668_1d30a37373_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8547494250_4f24a82803_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8518/8546395753_8ea206673f_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8105/8546397943_a28a81c0bf_h.jpg


----------



## Descadent

ugh. project cars why you no let me buy in.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ugh. project cars why you no let me buy in.


Screw cars. War Thunder is where it's at. Game is flippin' sweet. Just had a match come down to the wire and I was the only person left on my team bombing and I pulled it off.







Got crazy EXP.


----------



## sterik01

I take it the update fixed the fullscreen/windowed mode issue?

this is on fullscreen, no more windowed mode for me.

The thing I love the most about this game is the absence of a HUD.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> So going by the outrage in the forums, it appears as though joysticks are seriously screwed up at the moment. Which is odd since the implementation in Wings of Prey is just fine. Supposedly patch 1.29 will have some improvements. Until then, mouse it is. It's got a kind of Freelancer feel to it, but man if it doesn't feel wrong to fly a plane like that.


I thought I'd be at a disadvantage using a mouse... but apparently it's the way to go.


We lost this one but... hehe







My favorite part about that one is that I got an award for not having lost a single plane and killing more planes than anyone else that didn't lose a single plane. Which was obvious, considering I also got an award for killing the most planes, hah.

Few more screens


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Screw cars. War Thunder is where it's at. Game is flippin' sweet. Just had a match come down to the wire and I was the only person left on my team bombing and I pulled it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got crazy EXP.


I got so bored during the tutorial and the game doesn't support triple monitor fully in menus. half the words are off the left screen. hope actual game is better. but I couldn't even finish tutorial because I couldn't even see what it was saying.

and the mouse and keyboard controls are bad. Gotta hook up my joystick for sure. or see if there are better mouse keyboard controls cause aiming with mouse and steering with buttons it's backwards. It's not like bf3 in other words.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I got so bored during the tutorial and the game doesn't support triple monitor fully in menus. half the words are off the left screen. hope actual game is better. but I couldn't even finish tutorial because I couldn't even see what it was saying.
> 
> and the mouse and keyboard controls are bad. Gotta hook up my joystick for sure. or see if there are better mouse keyboard controls cause aiming with mouse and steering with buttons it's backwards. It's not like bf3 in other words.


Strangely I sucked at BF3 mouse controls, yet the ones in this don't totally break my brain. It's still rather fiddly but I think the TrackIR is throwing it off as well when I look too far to the sides. And yeah, the tutorials are abysmal, but you do learn a few useful things. Such as airbrake divebombing, which is how I won the last game.









Also, that is pretty freaky it's not keen on 3x displays but does ultrawide just fine... I'm actually kind of surprised now when a game doesn't like 21:9, lately I've been rather lucky.


----------



## sterik01

TR




finally got the competition bow


----------



## jim2point0

I took the plunge. Finally got Tomb Raider. Pretty decent so far... if a bit linear. But I already knew that going in. I'll try and show screenshots that I haven't seen a billion times already. Also, *none of these will be cut scenes.*
*
Tomb Raider* (AKA Lara looks up at things) - _Downsampled from 2160p + SweetFX_


----------



## Newbie2009

Miasmata


----------



## philhalo66

more TR


----------



## jim2point0

More *Tomb Raider*.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I took the plunge. Finally got Tomb Raider. Pretty decent so far... if a bit linear. But I already knew that going in. I'll try and show screenshots that I haven't seen a billion times already. Also, *none of these will be cut scenes.*
> *
> Tomb Raider* (AKA Lara looks up at things) - _Downsampled from 2160p + SweetFX_


What sweetfx are you using? care to share?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Tomb Raider






Lara turns into a creature of the shadows in the right light.


----------



## Lagpirate

Game I am playing at the moment....


----------



## zinfinion

*War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 Plane Crazy Edition!*













8 kills and 25 ground targets is my best yet. Also, would have been nice to be premium for that extra 22222 EXP.


----------



## jim2point0

After playing Tomb Raider for a few hours, I'm ready to go back to War Thunder. TR is kinda boring me.

That's a sweet aspect ratio for War Thunder, btw ^^


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army*
[


----------



## Arheaya19

Is that Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army any count? I didn't even play Sniper Elite


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> WoW Nice Shots! zinfinion.


Thanks!







The game is so good looking, so that helps quite a lot. Like your great Dead Space 3 shots, but I have to scroll past those really quickly so I don't get spoiled.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> After playing Tomb Raider for a few hours, I'm ready to go back to War Thunder. TR is kinda boring me.
> 
> That's a sweet aspect ratio for *everything*, btw ^^


Fixed that for ya.







16:9 feels claustrophobic now. About like when everyone upgraded from 4:3 to 16:9, no going back. I sure hope this aspect ratio has a future, because if 16:9 is the only option next time I need a display, that's gonna suck.

And yeah, plot driven games are barely holding it together for me lately, and other than War Thunder, not a huge fan of versus. I don't know what Gaijin did, but this game is addictive.


----------



## jim2point0

It's fun. It also makes me rage. I can't figure out why every plane that comes up behind me can stay on me forever. I can't shake people for the life of me. Yet when I get behind an enemy, they seem to be able to turn waaay faster than all of my planes. Just feels like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's fun. It also makes me rage. I can't figure out why every plane that comes up behind me can stay on me forever. I can't shake people for the life of me. Yet when I get behind an enemy, they seem to be able to turn waaay faster than all of my planes. Just feels like I'm doing something wrong.


Dogfighting is an art and a science, I can't say I'm more than an amateur at it. This should get you started: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_fighter_maneuvers#BFM_principles

The Combat Flight Simulator 3 manual is pretty decent as well, it covers a lot of the same territory, but some other useful stuff as well: http://www.replacementdocs.com/download.php?view.5994

Then just YouTube for phrases like "wwii combat maneuver" or the like and you should get some pretty decent stuff. Some of the actual Army/Navy films from the time are even on there.

A lot of it involves taking control of the flight with the keyboard instead of just relying on the mouse. Bank to one side and hard rudder down usually will get a close pursuer off. Alternatively, swing up to one side while cutting the throttle and let them shoot past then slip in on their tail.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL JIM2POINT0 L2P N00B


ALRIGHT. I'll go study









I'm just kiddin







I guess I should look into some of those tactics. I've been resorting to squirming like crazy while flying back to my team whilst spamming the radio message "COVER ME"

Anywho, here's probably the last of my *Tomb Raide*r shots. Because I can't be bothered to play it much more. And it sucks for screenshots anyway. So locked down. Far too scripted. Too many scenes where you simply press W to proceed. And the QTEs are excruciating.


----------



## rogueblade

So what's the popular game mode to play in War Thunder?
Do you still get to control likes like prop pitch, trim and individual engines ala IL2?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> So what's the popular game mode to play in War Thunder?
> Do you still get to control likes like prop pitch, trim and individual engines ala IL2?


Arcade battles.

Yes, although you can just use nothing but the mouse if you want. Probably not a good idea though, I like to do half-loops turn 90 degrees either way, roll out of it then dive straight down. I found that the most effective way to get rid of people on your tail. Most of the time they don't expect you to do something like that and 8/10 times you will end up on their tail.


----------



## Descadent

Tomb Raider 7680x1440


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> So what's the popular game mode to play in War Thunder?
> Do you still get to control likes like prop pitch, trim and individual engines ala IL2?


You would want Full Real Battle mode. Arcade mode will infuriate you as us mousers destroy those that fly properly with joystick et al...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Arcade battles.
> 
> Yes, although you can just use nothing but the mouse if you want. Probably not a good idea though, I like to do half-loops turn 90 degrees either way, roll out of it then dive straight down. I found that the most effective way to get rid of people on your tail. Most of the time they don't expect you to do something like that and 8/10 times you will end up on their tail.


Sorry, not my style by the sounds of it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You would want Full Real Battle mode. Arcade mode will infuriate you as us mousers destroy those that fly properly with joystick et al...


^perfect, thanks. Time to whip out the old X52


----------



## jim2point0

It's definitely not as "authentic" as some other flight sims out there. I think a lot of the hardcore realistic IL-2 players won't like arcade mode at all. The full realistic battles force you to use the most realistic controls, but that's not really my thing. I think the reason War Thunder is popular is teh same reason I like it... it's easier ot get into, it's pretty fun and addictive, and you can pop in for just 30 minutes or so and play a round if you want.


----------



## Derko1

OMG! I've been away the weekend and I'm behind 36 pages!!!









.... are they all Lara???... that way I won't bother looking through them.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG! I've been away the weekend and I'm behind 36 pages!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... are they all Lara???... that way I won't bother looking through them.


Please, I'll take more Lara screens any day of the week.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> .... are they all Lara???... that way I won't bother looking through them.


Just do an advanced search for "Edition!" by user "zinfinion" and you'll be caught up.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG! I've been away the weekend and I'm behind 36 pages!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... are they all Lara???... that way I won't bother looking through them.


Mostly... but there are a lot of amazing War Thunder screens you should check out too. Start here









I've forced 3840x1620 on my monitor. Black bars at the top and bottom... just wanna see what it's like. And... I love it









War Thunder - 2560 x 1080 (downsampled from 3840x1620)


----------



## Derko1

Awesome shots jim!

I can't wait until a new widescreen format replaces 16.9. It's just for the better... when seeing shots from you guys... mainly zin... it just looks so right!


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

How do you guys like my favorite city I have built so far?

This is the newly released SimCity game!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I've forced 3840x1620 on my monitor. Black bars at the top and bottom... just wanna see what it's like. And... I love it


One of us! One of us!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome shots jim!
> I can't wait until a new widescreen format replaces 16.9. It's just for the better... when seeing shots from you guys... mainly zin... it just looks so right!


AFAIK besides one other guy on OCN, I'm the only other poster for now that has a 21:9. And a lot of that was circumstance and just taking a gamble on it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> How do you guys like my favorite city I have built so far?


I love it!

I'm having a hard time with my city mainly because of the city size limits - it's giving me problems trying to increase population so I can have new upgrades to my city hall.

However, I'm loving that my roommate and I are in a private region together, and how we can share our resources and workers.

Now that I can get into a server, this game is phenomenal and I love it and regret NOTHING


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys like my favorite city I have built so far?


you gotta put the name of the game or you'll get modded.

but I got sim city today for $10 so we'll see. depends on when I get the actual key.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you gotta put the name of the game or you'll get modded.
> 
> but I got sim city today for $10 so we'll see. depends on when I get the key.


I will edit my post now to include the name of the game.

Thank you!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Chili -

Is all you did add parks and upgrade the roads to higher densities to get the skyscrapers?


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys like my favorite city I have built so far?
> 
> This is the newly released SimCity game!


That city looks, FANTASTIC.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Chili -
> 
> Is all you did add parks and upgrade the roads to higher densities to get the skyscrapers?


Well, It is not quite as simple as that. It required getting some timing right. But, basically yes, that is what I did. It also requires having happiness high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> That city looks, FANTASTIC.


Thank you very much. I am very proud of this creation. I just received an e-mail from EA and they are going to use it in the Showcase your city thing that is advertised in the in-game main menu! I am super excited.


----------



## headcracker

Seen a guy on youtube build that exact same city when i was watching videos of the beta, or was that you? Always wanted to build a round city. Guess i never will be able too, till the DRM gets removed


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker*
> 
> Guess i never will be able too, till the DRM gets removed


hah guess you never will


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> hah guess you never will


Indeed.


----------



## jim2point0

More *War Thunde*r. I think I could just spend all day screenshotting a single replay. So many planes. So many perspectives. So much action. I feel like I'm missing awesome moments by not visiting every plane every 10 seconds. The woes of a screenshotter....


----------



## Descadent

Some more lovely Lara Croft at 7680x1440 in Tomb Raider


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


Looks like she's pretty terrified by that GPU temp.


----------



## Descadent

68 sli on air is terrifying?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 68 sli on air is terrifying?


Your temps look good to me


----------



## frickfrock999

Nah, the temps fine. I was talking about her expression.

*PSYVARIAR*


----------



## crazyg0od33

heres my city, named for my hometown...not nearly as nice, but i like it nonetheless (because it mine)







Got my first REAL skyscraper tonight. Also, in the region, you can see my "residential-only" city and my roommates city









SimCity


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More *War Thunder*. I think I could just spend all day screenshotting a single replay. So many planes. So many perspectives. So much action. I feel like I'm missing awesome moments by not visiting every plane every 10 seconds. The woes of a screenshotter....


It's just too good. For the sake of brevity with multiplayer replays I've stuck to shots focusing on only my plane - either being awesome or failing spectacularly.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> heres my city, named for my hometown...not nearly as nice, but i like it nonetheless (because it mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first REAL skyscraper tonight. Also, in the region, you can see my "residential-only" city and my roommates city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SimCity


I never played a sim city before but I'm anxious to see what I can come up with when I finally get my key. I hope I like it, but if I don't it was only $10!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Fo $10 it's a steal. IMHO, it's getting panned for server issues (which I've not had any trouble with yet) but when you get into the game, it's phenomenal and beyond worth the full price of admission for me. I love it, and I'd love to play in a region together









Also @ chili - how do you remove the UI to take screens in SimCity? I use the in-game "C" button for shots, but the UI is still there?


----------



## frickfrock999

*Sleeping Dogs.*

I know it's got a pretty bad rep because of it's childish story, clunky combat, and wonky car controls, but it's not that terrible. It looks pretty nice and plays well with a controller.

The story's the most generic thing ever though.


----------



## jim2point0

bad rap? i thought everyoned LOVED sleeping dogs. amazing game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> bad rap? i thought everyoned LOVED sleeping dogs. amazing game.


Like I said, it's not bad but it fell flat on it's potential. It tries way too much to be like GTA 4 with the whole "Foreign guy stuck in a world of crime" angle.
Well worth $10 but definitely not more.
More screens soon.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Like I said, it's not bad but it fell flat on it's potential. It tries way too much to be like GTA 4 with the whole "Foreign guy stuck in a world of crime" angle.
> Well worth $10 but definitely not more.
> More screens soon.


Except Wei Shen was born in Hong Kong, mother moved him and sister to San Francisco, and then he got picked to be an undercover cop in Hong Kong. Not seeing where you got your angle from.

PS - I personally loved the game and am glad I pre-ordered it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Except Wei Shen was born in Hong Kong, mother moved him and sister to San Francisco, and then he got picked to be an undercover cop in Hong Kong. Not seeing where you got your angle from.
> 
> PS - I personally loved the game and am glad I pre-ordered it.


I wasn't talking about Wei-Shen.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There's more than one foreigner to HK in the game.


I was trying not to spoil it for people.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## KungMartin90

Batman AC


----------



## Descadent

BF3 End Game Air Superiority


----------



## Xinoxide

Working on my SweetFX settings for TombRaider.

Of course they are *with / without*.


----------



## KyleN

Battlefield 3 - End Game


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More *War Thunde*r. I think I could just spend all day screenshotting a single replay. So many planes. So many perspectives. So much action. I feel like I'm missing awesome moments by not visiting every plane every 10 seconds. The woes of a screenshotter....


I hate those planes lol

They are almost impossible to take down.


----------



## Xinoxide

How the hell do I get past this guy?

The game says nothing of what buttons I need to press to beat his ass.

I've been killed by him like 50 times so far.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> How the hell do I get past this guy?
> 
> The game says nothing of what buttons I need to press to beat his ass.
> 
> I've been killed by him like 50 times so far.


You kick him in his nuts and beat his ass :-D ... By pressing Y at the right moment, I think. Assuming you're using a gamepad, haven'y played with keyboard.


----------



## jim2point0

War Thunder.

In these first 2, my plane's engine was shot. As it cut out, my plane still drifted in the air. I could steer and operate all controls, I just couldn't .... well, use my engine. So at that last minute, instead of ejecting and moving to my next plane, I decided to drop my landing gear (you're rewarded EXP for landing anywhere and not losing your plane), but it was too late. My belly hit the ground and I started to drag.

Even though I died, it was one of the coolest War Thunder experiences I've had. To drift lifelessly through the air like that.... hoping to not get shot down even though I was already dead.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I hate those planes lol
> 
> They are almost impossible to take down.


For USSR, I have the Ishak and the Lagg3 fitted with 6 rockets. They are upgrades you can get after you've gotten enough experience with that plane. In my experience, a single rocket takes out those massive bombers. Even though I have as high as a rank 9 plane, I still use the rank 2 Ishak in my loadout because of the rockets upgrade. They are invaluable. I've killed so many bombers, and so many idiots that try to fly at me head on. Send 3 rockets and dart to the side. They die and call you a n00b








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Battlefield 3 - End Game]


Really makes me want to try that expansion. Thanks







Is that stock, or are you using SweetFX?


----------



## frickfrock999

I ended up downloading War Thunder 2 yesterday and I love it.
It's insanely fun.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> How the hell do I get past this guy?
> 
> The game says nothing of what buttons I need to press to beat his ass.
> 
> I've been killed by him like 50 times so far.
> 
> CUTIMG
> 
> 
> 
> You kick him in his nuts and beat his ass :-D ... By pressing Y at the right moment, I think. Assuming you're using a gamepad, haven'y played with keyboard.
Click to expand...

I had to dig pretty deep. It seems,

! = F
Hand = E...


----------



## Descadent

Arma 3 7680x1440....there were survivors!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Arma 3 7680x1440....there were survivors!


lol!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> War Thunder.
> 
> In these first 2, my plane's engine was shot. As it cut out, my plane still drifted in the air. I could steer and operate all controls, I just couldn't .... well, use my engine. So at that last minute, instead of ejecting and moving to my next plane, I decided to drop my landing gear (you're rewarded EXP for landing anywhere and not losing your plane), but it was too late. My belly hit the ground and I started to drag.
> 
> Even though I died, it was one of the coolest War Thunder experiences I've had. To drift lifelessly through the air like that.... hoping to not get shot down even though I was already dead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For USSR, I have the Ishak and the Lagg3 fitted with 6 rockets. They are upgrades you can get after you've gotten enough experience with that plane. In my experience, a single rocket takes out those massive bombers. Even though I have as high as a rank 9 plane, I still use the rank 2 Ishak in my loadout because of the rockets upgrade. They are invaluable. I've killed so many bombers, and so many idiots that try to fly at me head on. Send 3 rockets and dart to the side. They die and call you a n00b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really makes me want to try that expansion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stock, or are you using SweetFX?


I'm thinking this game would be awesome in surround??


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm thinking this game would be awesome in surround??


nope. menus fall off the left monitor and you can't even select game mode.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> War Thunder.
> 
> In these first 2, my plane's engine was shot. As it cut out, my plane still drifted in the air. I could steer and operate all controls, I just couldn't .... well, use my engine. So at that last minute, instead of ejecting and moving to my next plane, I decided to drop my landing gear (you're rewarded EXP for landing anywhere and not losing your plane), but it was too late. My belly hit the ground and I started to drag.
> 
> Even though I died, it was one of the coolest War Thunder experiences I've had. To drift lifelessly through the air like that.... hoping to not get shot down even though I was already dead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For USSR, I have the Ishak and the Lagg3 fitted with 6 rockets. They are upgrades you can get after you've gotten enough experience with that plane. In my experience, a single rocket takes out those massive bombers. Even though I have as high as a rank 9 plane, I still use the rank 2 Ishak in my loadout because of the rockets upgrade. They are invaluable. I've killed so many bombers, and so many idiots that try to fly at me head on. Send 3 rockets and dart to the side. They die and call you a n00b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really makes me want to try that expansion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stock, or are you using SweetFX?


OK, that's it. I'm downloading War Thunder tonight. I've been putting it off knowing that I will be fully addicted and won't do anything else, even though still need to finish AC3 and Alan Wake. Those screenies are seriously saaaaweeet.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Really makes me want to try that expansion. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stock, or are you using SweetFX?


Im using sweetfx But the new maps look amazing with and without it.


----------



## jim2point0

I'd still be curious as to what your settings are. I've never been able to wrangle any color into that game without destroying the visuals elsewhere.

Ok. I've played it a bit on some empty servers to get a feel for it. I changed SweetFX settings every map. Still looks wrong to me. Something about this game's visuals... I just don't like.

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## BillOhio

^Looks pretty frickin' good to me...


----------



## nicedart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> How the hell do I get past this guy?
> 
> The game says nothing of what buttons I need to press to beat his ass.
> 
> I've been killed by him like 50 times so far.


press F


----------



## crazyg0od33

A little more of my *SimCity* progression (this time with no UI)


----------



## Slightly skewed

In b4 10 pages of Sniper Ghost warrior 2. It's a pretty decent looking game but I don't think it's screenshot worthy. Rumor has it a dx11 patch is in the works for it. Right now it's dx9 only.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicedart*
> 
> press F


Thanks! I found it on Nvidias forum in a list of bugs.

Few more from TombRaider.


----------



## BillOhio

Where did you guys get Lara's jacket? I made it through the game in a tank top.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Where did you guys get Lara's jacket? I made it through the game in a tank top.


It's content given to people who pre-ordered the game. There are several different outfits and packs. (DLC)


----------



## sterik01

You get this too


----------



## BillOhio

Ah, cool. I've shied away from pre orders. This game was really fantastic but there are so many new releases that people end up being really disappointed in. The IGN/Gamespot reviews seem to say that EVERY game is awesome. Having the chance to watch gameplay vids by real players helped me decide to spend the cash for TR. I had considered going with Far Cry 3 but game play vids talked me out of it.

I don't know that I'll risk spending 50-60 dollars on a disappointing game, even if I miss out on the DLC.


----------



## sterik01

My last disappointment was Crysis 3.

TR.. is money well spent. I'm on my 2nd play through. I'm with you on that preorder thing. I almost fell for the Aliens CM. Soooooo glad I didn't bite.


----------



## BillOhio

Yeah, the bad reviews here on OCN for Aliens CM was on my radar when I held off on Far Cry and TR. Tomb Raider on the other hand was good enough that once my GF found out that there is an actual story line to the game (unlike my usual BC2 multi sessions) she hung out for a while and got in to the game just watching me play. I really liked the game.


----------



## Descadent

Battlefield 3 End Game 7680x1440



Tomb Raider 7680x1440


----------



## zinfinion

*War Thunder Open Beta 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xAA HQ FXAA 21:9 You Can Never Have Enough Dakka Edition!*











Still not 100% on the mouse + keyboard so I tried a number of other setups, including a combo of left hand joystick, right hand mouse. Sadly, it did not work. I'm still getting to grips with the handling of some of the higher tier planes, the P-40 especially needs to be hand flown with the keyboard, it handles way differently than the Peashooters.


----------



## jim2point0

My friend is a lower level than I am, so when we squad up, I swap out my higher tier planes for reserves. So I have 3 good planes and 2 reserves. The game puts you into lobbies with other planes of a similar level, based on your highest ranked plane. It's SOOOO EASY going back down to rank 3 matches. Oh lord.




(War Thunder scoreboard)

I still suck at controlling planes via keyboard. I think I just need to do some test flights and force myself to master that aspect.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The game puts you into lobbies with other planes of a similar level, based on your highest ranked plane. It's SOOOO EASY going back down to rank 3 matches. Oh lord.


Yup, I'm not quite sure the bracket breakdown, but the first one is Reserve - Rank 1, so I've been trolling with the 400 Eagle Rank 1 Soviet PBY-5a Catalina. It's the one with real landing gear so you can just plop down on a domination airfield and blast away with the turrets. Plus I've got it to 1000 lb bombs, so pillboxes go poof in ground strike. Rake in crazy money and XP when I'm not up for a proper match. Sadly the devs are aware of this so it will likely get bumped up a few ranks. Once that happens though Rank 1 and below will be fun for 90% biplane matches. Silly Americans and their monoplane Peashooters.


----------



## kx11

Sniper ghost warrior 2


----------



## nukem

I've got the HOTS!



For Kerrigan


----------



## Brainsick

*GTA IV: Custom ENB/SweetFX Hybrid (new version)*


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Tomb Raider*


Wow her hair looks great in this shot!


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim





Tomb Raider


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*
> 
> Wow her hair looks great in this shot!


...not.


----------



## par

deadlight + sweetfx


----------



## jim2point0

Few more screens from ze *War Thunder*.












Bonus screenshot! "Tetris Water"


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Guess i'll upload some modded Skyrim. Som realism mods and stuff, pretty cool actually.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































How do you guys like it? :>


----------



## jim2point0

To be honest, it looks like vanilla skyrim to me. *shrug*


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> To be honest, it looks like vanilla skyrim to me. *shrug*


In the screenshots, yes. I don't have 4K textures. I have only 2K. And it's ENB and RCRN. Not SweetFX.. Since well, i don't think my rig can handle more than this. But there is more immersive gamechanges. Like capes, better armors etc. I love small details that makes the game better. Dumb enough.. Many of these arent that visible!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> To be honest, it looks like vanilla skyrim to me. *shrug*


what's so wrong with that?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

It's ment to look more realistic, and it does in every way.


----------



## KyleN

BF3 End Game

Love this one:

Bonus;


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what's so wrong with that?


I thought he was asking about how all the mods made the game look. My reply was to state that I didn't notice that it was modded based on screenshots. It is you who is implying that there is something wrong with that. I said no such thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> In the screenshots, yes. I don't have 4K textures. I have only 2K. And it's ENB and RCRN. Not SweetFX.. Since well, i don't think my rig can handle more than this. But there is more immersive gamechanges. Like capes, better armors etc. I love small details that makes the game better. Dumb enough.. Many of these arent that visible!


This confuses me. ENB + RCRN would be far more noticeable and would have a large visual impact on the game, where SweetFX is far more limited and should be considered a lighter solution to modifying the imagery than ENB. If your rig can handle ENB + RCRN, SweetFX is nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> BF3 End Game


Awesome! Not sure if you noticed before when I asked what your SweetFX settings were?

And how did you get aerial screenshots like that?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> BF3 End Game


ERMAHGERD


----------



## keikei

^ Is that DICE trying to be subtle....


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Awesome! Not sure if you noticed before when I asked what your SweetFX settings were?
> And how did you get aerial screenshots like that?


I just added some saturation and vibrance.
And im using some camera tools to get those angles and free cam.


----------



## jim2point0

Camera tools and free cam in Battlefield 3? DEAR GOD HOW?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Camera tools and free cam in Battlefield 3? DEAR GOD HOW?


this. so this.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Camera tools and free cam in Battlefield 3? DEAR GOD HOW?


The one im using is not for public, but i just searched on google and found this: http://blog.allenthinks.com/?p=277


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> In the screenshots, yes. I don't have 4K textures. I have only 2K. And it's ENB and RCRN. Not SweetFX.. Since well, i don't think my rig can handle more than this. But there is more immersive gamechanges. Like capes, better armors etc. I love small details that makes the game better. Dumb enough.. Many of these arent that visible!


LIES... give us proof where you got it and all.

If you're using these little graphic tools then you're probably "cheating" for many good reasons or just making the game look better.

One of the reasons why they banned so many graphic tools out there cuz some ppl tweak them to cheat via game by looking through smoke and etc. Just saying..

Still would like an link to all of these graphic changes you made.

As for the tools for camera. Where in the hell you do that or get that?

The devs of DICE needs to KNOW this so they can improve the game for us in the future expansion.

Gotta say the pics are nice but wasn't sure if it was vanilla graphics but i would like some more information!!

thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> In the screenshots, yes. I don't have 4K textures. I have only 2K. And it's ENB and RCRN. Not SweetFX.. Since well, i don't think my rig can handle more than this. But there is more immersive gamechanges. Like capes, better armors etc. I love small details that makes the game better. Dumb enough.. Many of these arent that visible!


Oh you're using smaller textures? ISN'T that like cheating?

or you only changed the graphics with that and that's it?

I hope to god you're not cheating cuz i would report you in a heartbeat. We don't need more trouble in the PC gaming community when it comes to relying on a software to cheat a certain graphic setting.

You could always switch to INtel. Yea i am that arrogant lol. Sorry had a bad day, nothing personal.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> LIES... give us proof where you got it and all.
> 
> If you're using these little graphic tools then you're probably "cheating" for many good reasons or just making the game look better.
> 
> One of the reasons why they banned so many graphic tools out there cuz some ppl tweak them to cheat via game by looking through smoke and etc. Just saying..
> 
> Still would like an link to all of these graphic changes you made.
> 
> As for the tools for camera. Where in the hell you do that or get that?
> 
> The devs of DICE needs to KNOW this so they can improve the game for us in the future expansion.
> 
> Gotta say the pics are nice but wasn't sure if it was vanilla graphics but i would like some more information!!
> 
> thanks!


You do know that he's referring to the Skyrim settings and not Battlefield 3. Relax there buddy.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I was about to say the same thing haha
Quote:


> You could always switch to INtel. Yea i am that arrogant lol. Sorry had a bad day, nothing personal.


I can tell something is wrong right now, but dont bring that here. I like to ENJOY the forums I visit, not read about people's bad days while having someone "yelling" at other users.

And if you know you're THAT arrogant - dont do it...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> LIES... give us proof where you got it and all.
> 
> If you're using these little graphic tools then you're probably "cheating" for many good reasons or just making the game look better.
> 
> One of the reasons why they banned so many graphic tools out there cuz some ppl tweak them to cheat via game by looking through smoke and etc. Just saying..
> 
> Still would like an link to all of these graphic changes you made.
> 
> As for the tools for camera. Where in the hell you do that or get that?
> 
> The devs of DICE needs to KNOW this so they can improve the game for us in the future expansion.
> 
> Gotta say the pics are nice but wasn't sure if it was vanilla graphics but i would like some more information!!
> 
> thanks!


what are you talking about? I think you got who posted what wrong. Lifedisturbens posted skyrim while kylen posted bf3 with a camera mod...


----------



## AbdullahG

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> LIES... give us proof where you got it and all.
> 
> If you're using these little graphic tools then you're probably "cheating" for many good reasons or just making the game look better.
> 
> One of the reasons why they banned so many graphic tools out there cuz some ppl tweak them to cheat via game by looking through smoke and etc. Just saying..
> 
> Still would like an link to all of these graphic changes you made.
> 
> As for the tools for camera. Where in the hell you do that or get that?
> 
> The devs of DICE needs to KNOW this so they can improve the game for us in the future expansion.
> 
> Gotta say the pics are nice but wasn't sure if it was vanilla graphics but i would like some more information!!
> 
> thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh you're using smaller textures? ISN'T that like cheating?
> 
> or you only changed the graphics with that and that's it?
> 
> I hope to god you're not cheating cuz i would report you in a heartbeat. We don't need more trouble in the PC gaming community when it comes to relying on a software to cheat a certain graphic setting.
> 
> You could always switch to INtel. Yea i am that arrogant lol. Sorry had a bad day, nothing personal.





Dude, chill. He was referring to Skyrim.


----------



## [email protected]

My bad i didn't know..


----------



## Descadent

you mean you didn't read? lol


----------



## jim2point0

Using graphics to cheat? That... makes... no... what? I... I think I need to take a break from the internet.


----------



## KyleN

Im so confused.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Using graphics to cheat? That... makes... no... what? I... I think I need to take a break from the internet.


That was the case for BF3 and it's blue tint. Someone explained how modifying the files to remove the blue tint can be exploited to cheat (looking through walls, smoke, etc.). I don't remember how, but I do remember reading something about it on a news thread about BF3.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Oh lol


----------



## Descadent

dice basically said it's not intended to let you make our game prettier so piss off.

they opened bf2 to the modding community and it was great! but you know how EA is!

DLC DLC DLC DLC DLC YUM YUM YUM MONIES!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> The one im using is not for public, but i just searched on google and found this: http://blog.allenthinks.com/?p=277


Nevermind. I got it sorted. Thanks


----------



## KungMartin90

TR


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> *GTA IV: Custom ENB/SweetFX Hybrid (new version)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are BEST gta IV screenshots I've ever seen.
Can I ask for tutorial how to achieve this?

How is Your fps ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

We're back to enormous quotes









I would assume since it's a custom ENB, he wouldnt share (at least thats been my experience with "custom" enb users)
But if he does, just start off with a search in google for GTA IV ENB, follow the instructions for the base files, and replace with those he created.


----------



## jim2point0

Thanks Kylen for the info









Quick test of VeniceFX Free Camera 3.3b on an UNRANKED and UNPROTECTED server.

Battlefield 3 End Game










BF3 does look a little distorted when using this aspect ratio. Or maybe I'm crazy...


----------



## Descadent

looks good to me


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> BF3 does look a little distorted when using this aspect ratio. Or maybe I'm crazy...


And who said games aren't art? DICE artists best be proud. And yes, you are crazy. No distortion that I could make out, maybe a smidgen on one shot but nothing like a poorly FOV'ed 3x display game.

BTW, how close are you to buying a 29" display?


----------



## jim2point0

They're a bit pricy... so probably not for a while


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks Kylen for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick test of VeniceFX Free Camera 3.3b on an UNRANKED and UNPROTECTED server.
> 
> Battlefield 3 End Game
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 does look a little distorted when using this aspect ratio. Or maybe I'm crazy...


Nice pics. No distortion but down sampling likes to squish everything together throwing off dimensions.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice pics. No distortion but down sampling likes to squish everything together throwing off dimensions.


He's using a custom resolution to test out what a 2560x1080 display is like. It has nothing to do with downsampling.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> He's using a custom resolution to test out what a 2560x1080 display is like. It has nothing to do with downsampling.


Isn't that what downsampling is though? Taking a high res than your monitors native and displaying it? I did read the posts on what he's doing. No need to be rude.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Isn't that what downsampling is though? Taking a high res than your monitors native and displaying it? I did read the posts on what he's doing. No need to be rude.


He's not doing it for the purpose of downsampling though, he's doing it for the purpose of the aspect ratio. He could use 1920x810 to avoid using a resolution higher than his display, but it would maintain the aspect ratio. Any distortion would be caused by the aspect ratio not downsampling.

Also, if I were being rude, you would know it. Concise yes, rude no.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice pics. No distortion but down sampling likes to squish everything together throwing off dimensions.


Wat? Even if I were to use 1920x810 as Zin suggested, it would still seem distorted to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is that when I use such a wide aspect ratio when playing BF3, it looks like a tall image is being squished to make it wide. But I think I might be imagining it. It's not something I perceive when using my usual 16:9 aspect ratio.... downsampling or not. Since when is downsampling known to "squish" things? That's silly talk







Every game I've ever played looks perfectly normal when downsampling. No need to repeat your silly personality comment.....

Anywho, I think I need to visit some more BF3 maps with this


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wat? Even if I were to use 1920x810 as Zin suggested, it would still seem distorted to me. I guess what I'm trying to say is that when I use such a wide aspect ratio when playing BF3, it looks like a tall image is being squished to make it wide. But I think I might be imagining it.


BF3 should be purely horizontal+ but I haven't tried it to see. Your best bet is to stand still and not move the mouse and take a screenshot at both resolutions then overlay the 16:9 on top of the 21:9 to see if the geometry gets stretched. As long as they are consistent in the 16:9 boundaries then it's fine.


----------



## Descadent

Sim City, my first sim city game I've ever played.

7680x1440. the ui is spread out all over the place, and I get like 15-22 fps. It's like playing in slow mo.





SOOO I put it in 2560x1440 to build my first city....





Lots of Garbage, lazy ass garbage men that cost me per hr.



Here are the 99%ers...yeah I went there....











And trying to figure out what the heck i'm doing.


----------



## jim2point0

Wish I could find more unprotected servers. Few and far between....

*Battlefield 3*





*
War Thunder*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Also, if I were being rude, you would know it. Concise yes, rude no.


I absolutely don't think you were being rude. Just thought I'd throw it out there


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Descadent

I too LOVED world at war. It was my favorite and still is.


----------



## HiCZoK

Well I hated it. FOr me cod3 is underrated


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Well I hated it. FOr me cod3 is underrated


cod 3 wasn't on pc


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> cod 3 wasn't on pc


I know. Shame. it is the only Call of Duty which uses different engine and it is great. I love lighting and animation. Shooting juset felt good on that one.


----------



## Descadent

Messing around in the F1 2012 demo since it's on steam sale.

7680x1440


----------



## kaneos

Tomb Raider - SweetFx Settings by Marcel



















http://min.us/mMbkDKUsUn202


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Those are BEST gta IV screenshots I've ever seen.
> Can I ask for tutorial how to achieve this?
> 
> How is Your fps ?


As far as i know is that game very unstable on PC.. Right?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> As far as i know is that game very unstable on PC.. Right?


Nah. A 670 and a 2500k can hit 30FPS steady at 2560x1600 with everything cranked save traffic.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Well I hated it. FOr me cod3 is underrated


Console only=not interested(at least for me)

War thunder



A3



I really need to learn how to take good screenies!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Don't miss your chance to win Arma 3








http://www.overclock.net/t/1371158/arma-iii-giveaway-25-copies


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Don't miss your chance to win Arma 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371158/arma-iii-giveaway-25-copies


Did they fix the ability to hurdle everywhere? Once I found that in the training mission I couldn't go on, I was just hurdlin' outta control.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Don't miss your chance to win Arma 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371158/arma-iii-giveaway-25-copies
> 
> 
> 
> Did they fix the ability to hurdle everywhere? Once I found that in the training mission I couldn't go on, I was just hurdlin' outta control.
Click to expand...

I've no idea mate, haven't played it









But I did have a go of *DayZ Epoch* today, for the first time!
At the mo I'm just running around in Electro with an Axe. But I haven't seen any Merchants








http://www.overclock.net/t/1370636/dayz-epoch-mod#post_19508536


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder*. Oh come on. You knew it would be...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Oh come on. You knew it would be...


This just reminded me of a few years back when I played "some on-line fly game" and it was supposed to be Prop Driven only!
So there was me buzzing all these WW2 planes in my F-14 Tomcat








I was giving it "muhaha" over side chat! They were calling me names








And then they kicked me









Good times


----------



## HiCZoK

I love this game








Sniper Elite Nazi Zombies


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Oh come on. You knew it would be...


Nice shots Neoenigma.


----------



## Descadent

The Dirty Girl in Tomb Raider at 7680x1440!


----------



## KungMartin90

TR


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nice shots Neoenigma.










I see I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## jim2point0

Reason being, I originally signed up there as jim2point0 but my membership was "declined" for whatever reason. When I went to sign up again, I couldn't use jim2point0.


----------



## jach11

Shift 2 Unleashed
Drifting around corners with a Nissan 240SX (S13)


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Shift 2 Unleashed
> Drifting around corners with a Nissan 240SX (S13)


Drifitng,mean you can't actually race around a corner


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Drifitng,mean you can't actually race around a corner


Nah, that's boring


----------



## Descadent

drifting









lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

More of a test than anything. I've finally gotten some DS3 settings that I like.


----------



## kx11

Sniper Ghost warrior 2


----------



## vinton13

Far Cry 3....am I doing this right?


----------



## kx11

Bulletstorm


----------



## jim2point0

Free camming a bit in Battlefield 3. Really pulls back the curtain on how much occlusion optimization is going on here


----------



## kx11

amazing , i would love the tools to do that


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> amazing , i would love the tools to do that


then download them


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> amazing , i would love the tools to do that


My bad. I meant to post it. Here - http://blog.allenthinks.com/?p=277

I'd stay away from punkbuster-enabled servers with that if I were you







Works in single player too, obviously. Has a few quirks. Read the readme!


----------



## kx11

man punkbuster is the only way to connect to MP *__*


----------



## Descadent

there are non punkbuster servers


----------



## jim2point0

Under filters, put an X next to "punkbuster" and "password protected"

As of right now, I see 29 servers I could join.... including one playing Davamand Peak. Of course. That wasn't there last night when I needed it... and now I'm at work ಠ_ಠ

Can't ever find Epicenter either...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Under filters, put an X next to "punkbuster" and "password protected"
> 
> As of right now, I see 29 servers I could join.... including one playing Davamand Peak. Of course. That wasn't there last night when I needed it... and now I'm at work ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Can't ever find Epicenter either...


I assume you want some skydiving pictures? That would be AMAZING to look at


----------



## KungMartin90

TR



ME3





Hitman Absolution


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## KungMartin90

TR


----------



## philhalo66

SKYRIM


----------



## Elevenate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Free camming a bit in Battlefield 3. Really pulls back the curtain on how much occlusion optimization is going on here


Wow that is wallpaper material mate


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder*. Oh come on. You knew it would be...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Loving the game.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Ghost WarrioR 2*


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs.*
> 
> I know it's got a pretty bad rep because of it's childish story, clunky combat, and wonky car controls, but it's not that terrible. It looks pretty nice and plays well with a controller.
> 
> The story's the most generic thing ever though.


I'll give the story bit, it didn't try anything new but it wasn't bad at all.

I absolutely loved everything about the game and i've played a ton of open world games (Just Cause 2, All the GTA games, Both Saints row games, both Mercenaries games, both Red Faction games, Mafia 2 etc) and yet this game is probably right at the top of the list. Driving took alittle getting used to and the fighting as well but once you get a feeling of both it's great fun! Paid full price on release day and don't regret it one bit!









Game has a great reputation as well, i think you're in the minority.


----------



## HiCZoK

don't forget graphics. Sleeping dogs looks sooo juicy. I love it.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Sleeping Dogs*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## th3illusiveman

i wish the game had more densely populated areas like that market T.T


----------



## jim2point0

*Crysis 2* - "Tears in the Rain" custom map


----------



## crazyg0od33

some updated *SimCity* shots now that i'm home on all maxed settings:















Also some *Crysis 3* on Very High:











How do you remove the HUD on Crysis 3?


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i wish the game had more densely populated areas like that market T.T


Great attempt for a new IP though. Reminds me more of shenmue than gta, actual gameplay.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i wish the game had more densely populated areas like that market T.T


I haven't gotten much further as I only just started playing it, but what amazed me more than the population in the market was the general AI. It was pretty impressive how the NPC's acted, etc. Was nicely done.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*
> *
> *


Wait, there are dynamic shadows in this game ? Could have sworn I played this game a while ago with Max settings, saw absolutely no shadows anywhere. Well I saw a crappy ugly shadows right beneath my character in some areas, but never any dynamic shadows.


----------



## kaneos

Some Tomb Raider's shot:


----------



## connectwise

Sweetfx demo with aoc, not my vid


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*


The textures sure do make a difference eh? Dealing with texmod is a royal pain though and installing textures manually is still going through the teething process. Nice pics. I take it you are using sweetfx as well?


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider - Hair + Eyes Mods


----------



## jim2point0

*War Thunder* - 3840x1620 downsampling + "Film Simple" LUT Texture + SweetFX


----------



## KyleN

Battlefield 3


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *War Thunder* - 3840x1620 downsampling + "Film Simple" LUT Texture + SweetFX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


great shots! mind posting your sweetfx settings?


----------



## jim2point0

It's just sharpening and a little desaturation. Most of the look comes from the in-game PostFX settings.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*Tomb Raider*
Loved this game. Voice acting was ace too!



















Spoiler: Possible spoilers!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> *Tomb Raider*




http://www.redbubble.com/people/maxkroven/works/10087418-xl-bucks-nz-rugby-jonah-dark

I don't know why but for some reason I want this...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> Loved this game. Voice acting was ace too!


Yeah, I agree... Great game, my favorite of 2013 so far...

With that said... Here are a few more...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/maxkroven/works/10087418-xl-bucks-nz-rugby-jonah-dark
> 
> I don't know why but for some reason I want this...


Making me want to get dark blue hoody version and where to PAX next weekend lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Making me want to get dark blue hoody version and where to PAX next weekend lol


I went to pax last two years, going to pass on this year, but my buddy is working there this year at Zenimax for Elder Scrolls Online....so super jealous I decided not to go last year when tickets went on sale for 2013.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I went to pax last two years, going to pass on this year, but my buddy is working there this year at Zenimax for Elder Scrolls Online....so super jealous I decided not to go last year when tickets went on sale for 2013.


I've gone to the last 3 in a row. This will be the first one I can't go to, sadly. Damn scheduling....

Anywho, some BF3 free camming. These screenshots of BF3 typically come down to luck, since I don't have much control over the composition and whatnot with it all going so fast. But I try and alleviate that by taking about 1 screenshot every 2 seconds and then picking the best


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I went to pax last two years, going to pass on this year, but my buddy is working there this year at Zenimax for Elder Scrolls Online....so super jealous I decided not to go last year when tickets went on sale for 2013.


I passed on going last year but friend offered to host us at his apartment if we wanted to go with him so I put in for the time off, ESO will be a stop along with the Skyrim food truck







. Plan to see if I can see the Creatures as well if you know them from Youtube.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks Kylen for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick test of VeniceFX Free Camera 3.3b on an UNRANKED and UNPROTECTED server.
> 
> Battlefield 3 End Game
> 
> BF3 does look a little distorted when using this aspect ratio. Or maybe I'm crazy...


Are you using some InjectFXAA ?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider - Hair + Eyes Mods
> 
> 
> ][/URL]


where do you get the mods?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Are you using some InjectFXAA ?


SweetFX. The FXAA injector is kinda useless these days.


----------



## Descadent

I'm at my parents house for weekend and FC3 was on sale so I bought it.... going from 1440p down to 1600x900 on my laptop..... not to mention going from ips to tn panel laptop









the game looks so bad, I don't know if it's the game or the resolution difference, but it is the grainiest thing and ever and looks so pixelated.

This laptop might go up for sale... I have everthing set on low in these screenshots but max textures and still get 32-38fps and it has a 560m 2gb with only 898mb used on vram.


----------



## crazyg0od33

It's definitely not the games fault. Aside from being a little cartoony, FC3 is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## jim2point0

It can be. The overall detail is pertty low and the colors look kinda weird in places. Still made for some decent screenshots


----------



## Xinoxide

Handful of pano's from *Fakefactory:HL1*


----------



## nasmith2000

war thunder


----------



## jim2point0

One last run through Crysis 3.... definitely preferring the anamorphic aspect ratio.


----------



## Joneszilla

Crysis 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## Joneszilla

Far Cry 3


----------



## KungMartin90

Man, we love games :-D


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that your character in Mass Effect 3? I just bought the game but only put 3 hours into it, I'm thinking I need to go back and play it through.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Is that your character in Mass Effect 3? I just bought the game but only put 3 hours into it, I'm thinking I need to go back and play it through.


It's one of the characters that appear in ME3.


----------



## jim2point0

Alright well lets just get these remaining Crysis 3 shots out of the way. Hopefully I won't feel the urge to play this again any time soon. I just crave these visuals and no other game stands up to it










*SAMURAI SLASH!*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *SAMURAI SLASH!*


=D


----------



## philhalo66

SKYRIM


----------



## LeandroJVarini

*TOMB RAIDER*
2D Surround - 6034x1080 All Full - No TressFX


----------



## AbdullahG

Fallout: New Vegas




Too bad anything to the east is just a mess of texture bugs and glitches. I might as well drop New Vegas for Fallout 3 so ENBs actually work properly.


----------



## Descadent

Scored Dead Space 3 for $10.... only reason I even bought it was for coop but here are some 7680x1440 shots.


----------



## frickfrock999

Dead Space 3 looks gorgeous.








Post more, Descadent!


----------



## Reloaded83

DmC:





Planetside 2:


----------



## crazyg0od33

*Crysis 3*
All settings HIGH, MAX textures 1080p.

















]












Spoiler: Warning: MOAR IMAGES!












Also, Here's a video i made of one of my favorite parts - But I'm PISSED because one of the audio recorded (Dxtory was auto configured to my iPad via bluetooth for audio and it got no sound







)




And if anyone knows the console command to remove the gun from view / remove the weapon customize screen, I'd appreciate it









Thanks


----------



## EasyC

Don't know if console commands are the same for Crysis 3 but in Crysis 1, r_nodrawnear 1 disabled weapon and cl_hud 0 disabled hud and the weapon customize menu.


----------



## TheRadik

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> And if anyone knows the console command to remove the gun from view / remove the weapon customize screen, I'd appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can't get rid of the weapon customize menu.... even with the HUD off









"r_drawnearfov 2" will get your gun off screen.
"r_drawnearfov 60" will bring it back. Play with that until you get a gun size you like.

Here's a few of my own from tonight.


----------



## HiCZoK

Assassin's Creed 1.

I still think it is the best looking AC up to date.


----------



## AbdullahG

I didn't enjoy AC1 very much :/

I liked the combat though. It felt really raw and robust. Everything after that was too stiff, and simply waiting until the enemy attacks so you can counter it with one hit.


----------



## Descadent

Tomb Raider 7680x1440 just a cool shot. spoiler tagged for a reason.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

some more:
*Crysis 3*
All Settings HIGH, Max Textures, 1080p
Thanks to *jim2point0* for the tip on removing the weapon from the screen


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## jim2point0

*Borderlands 2* - _4K downsampling, 4xSGSSAA, SweetFX, CheatEngine (free camera, third person camera, time of day adjustments, etc...), weapon zoom depth of field_












A lot of work to pull off those screenshots.... but worth it I think. I love Borderlands


----------



## Xinoxide

Where might one upload a 200 megabyte jpeg to share with you guys?

:|

Ive been rendering it for HOURS.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad anything to the east is just a mess of texture bugs and glitches. I might as well drop New Vegas for Fallout 3 so ENBs actually work properly.


My ENB's work just fine with the Imaginator, Dynavision, etc.

Even have the NMC LARGE texturepack and Poco Bueno at the same time. Try the ENB light edition, it's not a big deal. But you can change saturation and such things with the Imaginator and Nevada Skies/Project Reality.

ENB for FNV and F3 is overrated. Believe me.

EDIT: Watch for yourself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








These are screens with Project Reality, NMC textures small, Poco Bueno, ENB Light edition, Imaginator, Cinematech, Dynavision (Light blur for screen).

I'm re-modding my Fallout at the moment. The thing with ENB is that it can get problems with other mods. Check with BOSS and FNVEdit if there are any problems with ENB and other mods.


----------



## Xinoxide

BIG PANO's! *Fakefactory:HL1*

I have made some, that are like 200mb jpegs.

Heres just a couple.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Where might one upload a 200 megabyte jpeg to share with you guys?
> 
> :|
> 
> Ive been rendering it for HOURS.


----------



## Unknownm

Finally bought GTA 4, which always use to run 20fps on my laptop. My hardware eats it up like nothing, even with icenhancer & FXAA getting around 65max 38min.


----------



## sterik01

that must be the worst enb setup I have seen.


----------



## andrews2547

ARMA 3 Lite










I'm quite impressed by the way the cars drive now and how they have independent suspension (which I'm not sure if ARMA 2 had or not).


----------



## Reloaded83

Arma 2's suspension didn't articulate like it does in Arma 3. Basically now the suspension actually "works". It does look quite good and is a big improvement IMO. Physics are still a bit wonky, but they're working on it.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah I know







It's incredibly easy to roll those armoured military vehicles. Although I'm not sure how realistic that is, I have never driven them before in real life.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> that must be the worst enb setup I have seen.


I agree, maybe it had some color the contrast and brightness could still work.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 3 Awakened*
































































*Assassin's Creed*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Finally bought GTA 4, which always use to run 20fps on my laptop. My hardware eats it up like nothing, even with icenhancer & FXAA getting around 65max 38min.


Throw in an ENB and some AA and you'll be back yo 20fps in no time!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Where might one upload a 200 megabyte jpeg to share with you guys?
> 
> :|
> 
> Ive been rendering it for HOURS.


DropBox








At first you get 2GB free, but they give you upto 16GB free if you refer enough new users!
And they also give you more free space for just reading the user guide, and for adding a second PC. I'm at 8GB free space right now








And if you use the link below, DropBox will give me 500MB more free storage for referring you too








http://db.tt/OhYZ3Uye

Or just google dropbox, and don't get me a bonus


----------



## Xinoxide

Did you get your space?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Did you get your space?


Not yet! But if you've install it, it'll come through









And remember to read/flick through the pages of the manual, because then you get a message saying "you're now a DropBox Guru" and receive 500MB more









edit, yes I did, thanks bud








If you have any questions about DropBox, by all means PM me.
And don't forget to get *your referral link*, for your mates to use


----------



## Xinoxide

sweet. Lets see if this works.

I cant embed it, but here is the link :]

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/4gtqb0ep2zopc4g/%5BGroup%200%5D-Screenshot25365_Screenshot27423-39%20images2.jpg

This is one of my first ones using Autopano.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> sweet. Lets see if this works.
> 
> I cant embed it, but here is the link :]
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/4gtqb0ep2zopc4g/%5BGroup%200%5D-Screenshot25365_Screenshot27423-39%20images2.jpg
> 
> This is one of my first ones using Autopano.


Cool shot!









Don't see the point of it being so ridiculously big though. Also... it looks like you might be overheating on your card, you have a bunch of corruption as in square black pixels in there.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> sweet. Lets see if this works.
> 
> I cant embed it, but here is the link :]
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/4gtqb0ep2zopc4g/%5BGroup%200%5D-Screenshot25365_Screenshot27423-39%20images2.jpg
> 
> This is one of my first ones using Autopano.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see the point of it being so ridiculously big though. Also... it looks like you might be overheating on your card, you have a bunch of corruption as in square black pixels in there.
Click to expand...

The black squares are from Autopano.

after seeing that I looked at the originals and nothing.

Plus, I have Antec kuhler 620's strapped to my 470's. They *cant* overheat.

The size to me is for the detail. I am having much more fun with it trying to keep them large and as detailed as possible.

The hard part is finding something pano worthy, that scene was not. Hence Why I haven't cleaned it up much. :[

I will try my hardest to only share the best really large ones.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> sweet. Lets see if this works.
> 
> I cant embed it, but here is the link :]


Yeah that's cool


----------



## Descadent

why and how is it even 200mb?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why and how is it even 200mb?


It's 12800x8000 but only 47MB
Maybe Xinoxide has some other ones that indeed are 200MB, but just posted a small one this time


----------



## crazyg0od33

Finally got around to playing:
*TOMB RAIDER*
All settings ULTIMATE, NO TressFX, 1080p

So first up I have some normal screenshots:

















Some from the benchmark:





I also took a video of the first level (up to the title screen), so I hope you like it. I got the sound working again







:


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*

Trying out new aspect ratio and SweetFX settings...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Trying out new aspect ratio...


One of us! One of us!









And for those just dying to know (I know you're out there), Firefall, Arma 3 and Ace Combat Assault Horizon all support 21:9 natively.







I really ought to make a list...


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> One of us! One of us!


I can see! I can see!

21:9 looks sick!







It's like playing with my eyes open for the first very time ever lol. So excited to replay all my games again


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> sweet. Lets see if this works.
> 
> I cant embed it, but here is the link :]
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's cool
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> why and how is it even 200mb?


The 200MB ones are really littered with artifacts. and some have failed to render completely so they have small blocks of transparency.

I Think it may be due in part to only using 8GB ram at the time.


----------



## TheRadik

My new version of ENB for *Fallout New Vegas*

*Enb Next Generation 2.0*


----------



## Derko1

Beautiful! I tried soooo many times to get it to work with F3 and it never did.


----------



## HiCZoK

Sniper Elite Zombies - how can anyone not love it ?


----------



## jim2point0

My BL2 shots were just getting in the way of the Fallout ENB admiration, so I'll post those later\never


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> My new version of ENB for *Fallout New Vegas*
> 
> *Enb Next Generation 2.0*


This actually makes me want to play it.









EDIT: Is fallout like Borderlands or Skyrim type ?


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> My new version of ENB for *Fallout New Vegas*
> 
> *Enb Next Generation 2.0*


Nice looking Fallout there! Hope I can make mine look half as good as that.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> My new version of ENB for *Fallout New Vegas*
> 
> *Enb Next Generation 2.0*






Whoah, can you link me that? I'm using the light ENB version for an immersive feeling. But this.. Beats it in all way, do you have a link to your modlist too? Because it can't be only ENB that makes it that beautiful.


----------



## Atham

FNV looks good. Makes me want to play the game. (mind you I didn't even touch it yet.)


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Beautiful! I tried soooo many times to get it to work with F3 and it never did.


I'm also preparing an updated enb *Fallout 3*.

I'm combining with the new Sweet FX 1.4

































































@LifeDisturbens. Next Generation New Vegas. It is important to the NMC Textures. There are also quite a few texture mods in nexus.


----------



## crazyg0od33

*SimCity*
All settings MAXED, 1080p


----------



## crazyg0od33

Crysis 3 w/ SweetFX


----------



## Descadent

aww don't be ruining c3 with sweetfx.... maybe i'm just burned out on sweetfx effects in every single game now posted by people









just my opinion


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm only running SweetFX for the screenshots it takes. They are uncompressed right? I convert them to JPG afterwards. I turn off all sweetFX settings

I also tried my hand at a GIF of the exploding dam







(it's pretty big though)

Here's the link:

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Crysis3.gif?w=AACxqhcniTYwq6n8pLaZmNG06QBBPWko35UUTuut4a_16g


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Space 2* + Sweet FX 1.4


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> 
> Whoah, can you link me that? I'm using the light ENB version for an immersive feeling. But this.. Beats it in all way, do you have a link to your modlist too? Because it can't be only ENB that makes it that beautiful.


go to http://newvegas.nexusmods.com and search enb next generation


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm replaying Dead Space 2 now as well and I'm finding the level design, architecture and lighting to be much better than DS3. I find myself stopping to look around at the scenery, and I didn't do much of that in DS3. The security and elite suits are the best I think. I had some screenshots but due to my own ineptness I borked a 2TB drive and I am currently trying to recover the data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aww don't be ruining c3 with sweetfx.... maybe i'm just burned out on sweetfx effects in every single game now posted by people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my opinion


It's pretty easy to ruin any game by changing it too much, but sweetfx is very useful for injecting SMAA, sharpening and for taking screenshots. For most games I use it in, I don't use the other options unless it's bland and needs a little help. Ai agree though, C3 doesn't need any help. Built in sharpening and if you want more vibrant colours, turning off colour grading works well.


----------



## KyleN

Battlefield 3


----------



## zinfinion

Whoa! When did they add ski masks and dinosaurs to Farming Simulator 2013?!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Battlefield 3


The one you posted on GAF
The one you posted here

I don't think motion blur applies to such a small area and I'm pretty sure there's no depth of field you can activate in this game. Photoshop? (totally cool with photoshop, just curious)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm replaying Dead Space 2 now as well and I'm finding the level design, architecture and lighting to be much better than DS3. I find myself stopping to look around at the scenery, and I didn't do much of that in DS3. The security and elite suits are the best I think. I had some screenshots but due to my own ineptness I borked a 2TB drive and I am currently trying to recover the data.


This is the coolest suit in Dead Space 2. Makes you look like Iron Man. Maybe it's a little over the top for a simple engineer but... I freakin loved it.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.* some F1 pic's


----------



## BWX232

A few random Far Cry 3 raw screenshots.. on a GTX670


----------



## Reloaded83

I could stare at those PCars shots all day...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm new.


----------



## Brulf

Devil May Cry 5


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The one you posted on GAF
> The one you posted here
> 
> I don't think motion blur applies to such a small area and I'm pretty sure there's no depth of field you can activate in this game. Photoshop? (totally cool with photoshop, just curious)


I modified the files to get Dof, but its pretty broken hence why its not available officialy.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Devil May Cry 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dmc 5? huh? you mean just *DMC: Devil May Cr*y right? because you know capcom can't name stuff right, but it isn't dmc 5 though.


----------



## amd655

BFBC2 GTX 480.




Crysis Warhead GTX 480:





Need For Speed Shift 2 GTX 480:


----------



## amd655

Resident Evil 5 GTX 480 2-way SLi



Fable III GTX 480:


GTA IV+ICENHANCER+Downsampled res -GTX 480





Homefront GTX 480:




MX vs ATV Reflex GTX 480:



Metro 2033 GTX 480 2-way SLi:





Street Fighter IV GTX 480:





COD: WAW GTX 480:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> That was the case for BF3 and it's blue tint. Someone explained how modifying the files to remove the blue tint can be exploited to cheat (looking through walls, smoke, etc.). I don't remember how, but I do remember reading something about it on a news thread about BF3.


Not at all, here is Realmware colour tweaker ran by me:





Battelog forums are full of idiot's.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Walking Dead Survival Instinct*


----------



## Derko1

Geez... do you get like... EVERY GAME? That one really sucks... looks crappy too. Not your shots but the game...









All the talk about Bioshock got me playing the first one. Never tried it on hard, let's see how far I get.


----------



## amd655

Halo CE GTX 480:




Crysis 2 GTX 480:






Tropico 3 GTX 480:


Half Life 2 GTX 480:



Resident Evil 4 modded with high res textures and X360 buttons GTX 480:



DOOM 3+Sikkmod+Wulfen textures GTX 480:




Portal 2 GTX 480:




COD 4 GTX 480:



Frontlines fuel of war GTX 480:




Borderlands GTX 480:




RAGE GTX 480:


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Geez... do you get like... EVERY GAME? That one really sucks... looks crappy too. Not your shots but the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk about Bioshock got me playing the first one. Never tried it on hard, let's see how far I get.


I tried replaying that last night. It did not age well...

Agreed about the Walking Dead. I can't fathom why anyone would buy that shovelware.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I tried replaying that last night. It did not age well...
> 
> Agreed about the Walking Dead. I can't fathom why anyone would buy that shovelware.


What specifically do you dislike? I never finished it, but almost did back on the Xbox... then I played it on and off the last couple of years on the PC. I guess it's been so recent to me that I don't notice any differences with it.


----------



## jim2point0

*Borderlands 2*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What specifically do you dislike? I never finished it, but almost did back on the Xbox... then I played it on and off the last couple of years on the PC. I guess it's been so recent to me that I don't notice any differences with it.


Oh, I loved the hell out of that game the first time I played through it. But its graphics don't look so good nowadays. Lots of banding, horrible textures, low poly pretty much everything, water effects that used to look amazing now look horribly dated, and it's surprisingly poorly optimized. Infinite has come a long way. Looks mind-bogglingly gorgeous from what I've seen.


----------



## HiCZoK

I also think it aged bad


----------



## Descadent

D&D Neverwinter Beta weekend 3. 2560x1440... 7680x1440 runs at like 20fps right now. optimizations are definitely needed for the game.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> D&D Neverwinter Beta weekend


Ehhhhh, don't know if I want to bother downloading now, looks a bit ehhhh. And Shanoa lies.

And mein gott, I'd heard the rumors but I didn't believe it to be true: i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/135/593/brfw0.png


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ehhhhh, don't know if I want to bother downloading now, looks a bit ehhhh.


i really like what i've played so far


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i really like what i've played so far


LOL, didn't realize I had already downloaded the installer, installing now!

Also, NDA says no posting screenshots.


----------



## KyleN

Battlefield 3


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> I'm also preparing an updated enb *Fallout 3*.
> 
> I'm combining with the new Sweet FX 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LifeDisturbens. Next Generation New Vegas. It is important to the NMC Textures. There are also quite a few texture mods in nexus.






I will check it out later, at the moment i'm installing the more important gamechanging elements like the hud.

But i'll put that ENB on the "to do" list!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Walking Dead Survival Instinct*


*The Walking Dead, Survival Instinct*









I just got battered at the Camp Site! But I was outnumbered











It was like "The battle of Stamford Bridge"










But shopping in Town earlier was OK, as long as I kept my head down!


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## HiCZoK

NFS Most Wanted.
1440p down to 1080p + default sweetfx 1.4 with sharpening up to 1.60


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL, didn't realize I had already downloaded the installer, installing now!
> 
> Also, NDA says no posting screenshots.


there is no nda anyone can get into beta by visiting gaming sites and getting a key. it's streamed all over twitch too and it's at pax for last two years


----------



## Descadent

D&D Neverwinter 2560x1440


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there is no nda anyone can get into beta by visiting gaming sites and getting a key. it's streamed all over twitch too and it's at pax for last two years


All I could find was a community manager post saying the was no NDA for closed beta weekends. Perfect World really needs to update the terms of use or make an official post about it. Grrr.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> All I could find was a community manager post saying the was no NDA for closed beta weekends. Perfect World really needs to update the terms of use or make an official post about it. Grrr.


apparently it was taken off for the first beta weekend back in feb. and this now the 3rd.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *PROJECT C.A.R.S.*





This makes me want to bust out my Logitech steering wheel and Race!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> apparently it was taken off for the first beta weekend back in feb. and this now the 3rd.


Yeah, best "official" info I can dig up is this: http://nw-forum.perfectworld.com/showthread.php?18401-Neverwinter-Extended-FAQ&p=297581&viewfull=1#post297581

Anyhow, looks great on my display, yay! Haven't really determined how well it plays yet, still on starter missions.


----------



## Blackops_2

Can't believe i'm just now mid way through the BF3 single player... it's gorgeous.


----------



## jim2point0

*Neverwinter*... feels pretty low quality so far... even for a free to play game. Not quite sure why it exists. I managed about 25 minutes before I expunged it from my hard drive.

As for the visuals... this game is pretty ugleh. I went kinda crazy with SweetFX trying to at least get the colors acceptable.


----------



## chris164935

Just recently downloaded FRAPS to get some screenshots of my new favorite game series, Mass Effect. These are from number 3.

Wish I would have known about Miranda before I decided to play the good guy (still trying to get some shots of her ass







).

Pretty fun Aliens 2 Ripley with a flame thrower-type scenario...


----------



## Brulf

Resident Evil 6


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


So it looks like you went ahead and installed "expanded mod" Do you like it?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Neverwinter*... feels pretty low quality so far... even for a free to play game. Not quite sure why it exists. I managed about 25 minutes before I expunged it from my hard drive.


Gonna have to disagree. It's an mmo built to be played on even on weakest PCs. I have enjoyed it ALOT so far. At least it's combat is different and more refined than Tera.

And it has lots of solo dungeon questing and community player made quest system with user created lore and stories, npcs, events, etc. which no other mmo has like that.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Neverwinter*... feels pretty low quality so far... even for a free to play game. Not quite sure why it exists. I managed about 25 minutes before I expunged it from my hard drive.
> 
> As for the visuals... this game is pretty ugleh. I went kinda crazy with SweetFX trying to at least get the colors acceptable.


Is that a new neverwinter nights game? Is it an MMO or single player? Graphics looks outdated but if the single player story and mechanics are well done then it's definitely worth a try. I'm still looking for my next RPG and am killing time with aoc mmo atm:


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is that a new neverwinter nights game? Is it an MMO or single player?


not a nights game, but it's a mmo.

http://nw.perfectworld.com/


----------



## amd655

Some quick snaps of Sleeping Dogs on GTX 480.


----------



## Newbie2009

Such a good game sleeping dogs, near finished it. Is any of the dlc worth getting?


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Descadent

D&D Neverwinter Beta weekend 3 2560x1440


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Neverwinter


Crash the shard in 27 minutes! Free pirate hats!









http://nw.perfectworld.com/news/?p=846311


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Gonna have to disagree. It's an mmo built to be played on even on weakest PCs. I have enjoyed it ALOT so far. At least it's combat is different and more refined than Tera.
> 
> And it has lots of solo dungeon questing and community player made quest system with user created lore and stories, npcs, events, etc. which no other mmo has like that.


Except Star Trek Online.


----------



## amd655

I am shocked i even managed to play at this res... 3200x2000 with really nice settings, 30FPS on GTX 480.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am shocked i even managed to play at this res... 3200x2000 with really nice settings, 30FPS on GTX 480.


Downsampling is a glorious thing. Sparse grid supersampling, normal supersampling, and MSAA are _all_ hosed up in Dead Space 2 so I've gone with 3840x1620 and SMAA. Still not as good as SGSSAA could have been had it worked, but way better than native res.


----------



## amd655

I will be going through the DS games soon, so i know what res will be slamming those on


----------



## Lifeshield

*Resident Evil 6*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**



**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Derko1

So I can totally see how Bioshock 1 is looking dated. The bland, blurry textures and the gel like looking water. It totally does not have the impact it had when released.

Looking back at the beginning of the game too... how stupid is it that you find a needle and you decide to inject your self without even caring what it is, no one even tells you to do it. It's pretty dumb looking back at it now.


----------



## TheRadik

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## Descadent

D&D Neverwinter Beta Weekend 3 2560x1440


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Here We Go Again Edition!*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I can totally see how Bioshock 1 is looking dated. The bland, blurry textures and the gel like looking water. It totally does not have the impact it had when released.
> 
> Looking back at the beginning of the game too... how stupid is it that you find a needle and you decide to inject your self without even caring what it is, no one even tells you to do it. It's pretty dumb looking back at it now.


My own addition


----------



## chris164935

Man, I'm going crazy for Mass Effect.

I had a blast with the Genophage cure mission!



And, then this happened!


----------



## amd655

Picked up Tomb Raider 3, Angel of Darkness and Soldier of Fortune 2 for 4 pounds in total


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My own addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're not supposed to turn on Force Global Lighting in the options... that makes the game use generic pre-baked lighting, instead of dynamic individual sources.


----------



## amd655

NOT FAIR


----------



## philhalo66

*Battlefield 3*



*Battlefield Bad Company 2*


----------



## KyleN

Battlefield 3





My name is on that sign, just fyi


----------



## zinfinion

Frostbite 2 is a glorious engine. I'd be curious to know if an open world RPG with an area the size of Fallout 3 or New Vegas would be possible on it. Because that would be flippin awesome.


----------



## amd655

I would never call it glorious....


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Frostbite 2 is a glorious engine. I'd be curious to know if an open world RPG with an area the size of Fallout 3 or New Vegas would be possible on it. Because that would be flippin awesome.


Just wait till you see the how it powers Battlefield 4.
The BF4 gameplay video will blow minds.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I would never call it glorious....


Well, compared to something like Gamebryo...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Just wait till you see the how it powers Battlefield 4.
> The BF4 gameplay video will blow minds.


You speak as though you have seen the future...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Well, compared to something like Gamebryo...


Totally agree. I really hope the next Elder's Scroll (SINGLE PLAYER) game will be powered by something totally new. I'm tired of all the crap that we get from Gamebryo right now. Like I can't run F3 and Oblivion with respectable frame rate. It just sucks.


----------



## Descadent

Next elder scrolls will be on unreal 4. They have been talking about it after ue4 was revealed, but we'll see. Its prob cheaper not to license ue4


----------



## BWX232

Well that is one thing pCars is good for... a screenshot generator.

Too bad that is all it is good for. I am so pissed at myself for buying that. I have a nice Fanatec- Sim Seats, wheel/ cockpit/ sim-rig.. What a disaster that game is. It looks pretty though, in screenshots at least.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWX232*
> 
> Well that is one thing pCars is good for... a screenshot generator.
> 
> Too bad that is all it is good for. I am so pissed at myself for buying that. I have a nice Fanatec- Sim Seats, wheel/ cockpit/ sim-rig.. What a disaster that game is. It looks pretty though, in screenshots at least.


I beg to differ...with my injector it looks the same when playing as the screens i just posted! Latest build is amazing, and it"s still only in pre-alpha stage!


----------



## TheRadik

*Brutal Legend:*

























































































*Alice Madness Return*


----------



## BWX232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> I beg to differ...with my injector it looks the same when playing as the screens i just posted! Latest build is amazing, and it"s still only in pre-alpha stage!


I have to admit I have not played it in at least 2 or 3 months. The physics are just so bad, well at least when I played it last. I do have high hopes though. I just wish I would have waited till it is further along in development.

The screens look great though


----------



## Descadent

you can give me your pcars

I wish I could buy in now... BUT NOOOOOOO


----------



## Harx

This is how me and my squad mate roll with our I-16's


----------



## amd655

The Witcher Enhanced Edition. High res textures with 32xCSAA -1920x1080





Shenmue Dreamcast Emulator 8xAA -1920x1080






COD MW2 with custom intervention skin


Killing Floor


Crysis


----------



## HiCZoK

Some Sleepy Dogs and Max Payne3. Man.. I love pc gaming.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Awesome Stuff - Awesome Prices - Awesome Town - Yep. It's Awesome Edition!*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV

I too love pc gaming


















Unigine


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> GTA IV


you about to pick her up? then kill her and take the money back like I do all the time? (in GTA not real life







)


----------



## sterik01

i was stalking her. and the girl up top was stalking me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

and thats the chinese food delivery man, right?

sounds like a good afternoon to me


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Just wait till you see the how it powers Battlefield 4.
> The BF4 gameplay video will blow minds.


I'm honestly not expecting much.

Their geometry has always been pretty weak. Bodies of water are almost flat-out disgusting. Skyboxes look like JPGs a lot of the time. And since you fly around with a free camera, you know how much occlusion optimization they're doing







Really opens your eyes as to how they're pulling off a lot of effects... and while some of them look good, the cheapness of them really shows the weakness of the engine and the real power of something like CryEngine 3.

I'm hoping they step up their game for Battlefield 4. Really put in some honest to God detail in their environments. But I'm not holding my breath for anything mind-blowing...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Skyboxes look like JPGs a lot of the time.


That was an abysmal sky in that shot. Same reason almost none of my Hot Pursuit shots featured the sun prominently as its got terrible banding.


----------



## Descadent

Need For Speed Most Wanted 7680x1440. Got it for free with the whole simcity free game mess(that I only paid $10 for to begin with so SCORE 2 games for $10)


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That was an abysmal sky in that shot. Same reason almost none of my Hot Pursuit shots featured the sun prominently as its got terrible banding.


Which shot? This one?



Yeah. I've had quite a few BF3 screenshots that looked pretty good until I actually looked closely at the sky...









Perhaps I'm spoiled by *War Thunder's* beautiful, volumetric clouds.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Which shot? This one?
> 
> Yeah. I've had quite a few BF3 screenshots that looked pretty good until I actually looked closely at the sky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm spoiled by *War Thunder's* beautiful, volumetric clouds.


That one. I was like Ooooh, pretty flower and then I'm like JPG sky...









War Thunder is too pretty. Apparently the latest patch really bodged up the gameplay/economy so I'm blitzing Dead Space 2 instead so me and a friend can co-op 3.







Hopefully they'll get WT sorted with the next patch or two.

My only consolation (ackpth puns) is that hopefully with the new consoles the devs will go crazy with 4096+ res textures as well as higher precision lighting to eliminate banding artifacts.


----------



## Slightly skewed

This Crysis mod is pretty solid. With mods the jungle environments still haven't been beat, six years later.







I know I keep saying this, but they really took two steps back with DS3 with lighting and environments.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you can give me your pcars
> 
> I wish I could buy in now... BUT NOOOOOOO


Lol, i heard that you will be able purchase it as soon as the issue with "FSA" is resolved


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> That one. I was like Ooooh, pretty flower and then I'm like JPG sky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Thunder is too pretty. Apparently the latest patch really bodged up the gameplay/economy *so I'm blitzing Dead Space 2* instead so me and a friend can co-op 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll get WT sorted with the next patch or two.
> 
> My only consolation (ackpth puns) is that hopefully with the new consoles the devs will go crazy with 4096+ res textures as well as higher precision lighting to eliminate banding artifacts.


Good for you man! I love the shots that you've been posting of DS2. I saw some LP vids and loved that part with the train crashing down. Intense! I'm finally into chapter 4 on DS1...









About the consoles... I think they'll need to learn what AA means and then maybe they'll start working on raising the quality of textures.


----------



## andrews2547

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*


----------



## Atham

I need to get Max Payne 3. I am hoping to pick it up during some sale or something.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I need to get Max Payne 3. I am hoping to pick it up during some sale or something.


You need to get it. But be aware - Tho it is a fantatic game, There are too much cutscenes and only real Max Payne is during flashback elvels (which are INCREDIBLE imo)
screens below !!!


----------



## jim2point0

Need to figure out how to disable the HUD so I can really take a lot of screenshots. For now... removing it in photoshop for the 1-2 screens I find worthy.

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## crazyg0od33

how do you guys unlock your games early?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> how do you guys unlock your games early?


I asked already and got no replies. They want to be the cool guys for a while.









No! But seriously, they are in different time zones. I don't know where jim's from. but it's unlocking at midnight of the 25th across the world. ONLY 7 MORE HOURS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Descadent

europe and asia already have it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

only 6 for me - but im at school, so I wont be able to play









But it was free so I dont care


----------



## Derko1

Doh! Ignore me. I'm dumb.


----------



## Descadent

DiRt 3 $8.50 steam sale @ 7680x1440!


----------



## Derko1

That is so freaking cool!!! I never play in the cockpit because it feels like the FOV is way too low, that looks awesome though!


----------



## Descadent

fov feels huge to me when I can see out the right and left side windows


----------



## fr0sty_

Bioshock Infinite. First 20 min (no spoilers). Looks pretty darn impressive.


----------



## bedscenez

NFS: Most Wanted


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Bioshock Infinite. First 20 min (no spoilers). Looks pretty darn impressive.


It's the prettiest game I've ever played... *tear*


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait seriously? From some early footage it didnt look that great...kind of like a reskinned bioshock with the same crap textures


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> GTA IV
> 
> I too love pc gaming


Which ENB are you using for GTA IV ?

nice pics


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wait seriously? From some early footage it didnt look that great...kind of like a reskinned bioshock with the same crap textures


duwahhhttt


----------



## crazyg0od33

i mean I was watching early footage and I havent played since, but the textures in what I watched looked REALLY bad. Atmospherically the game looks incredible, but the details werent there - I mean they were walking on a beach and the people werent even touching the ground, let alone making footprints. But the images so far look good, so I'll have to hold my decision on the graphics till I play at hyome


----------



## Descadent

why are you judging the game off of 3+year old footage possibly? lol

I mean the game took like 5years to make over couple hundred people including rewrites, remodels, recasting, etc to get it just right. now it's one of the highest rated games of all time.


----------



## crazyg0od33

because it wasnt three years old, but at the time I was watching it, the game wasnt gold yet. It was maybe 3-4 months back...

I mean really? I can see the stitching of the textures in this shot







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Bioshock Infinite*


As I was saying, atmospherically, it looks great, but technically, it doesnt to me. At least it doesnt until I will have played myself...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I mean the game took like 5years to make over couple hundred people including rewrites, remodels, recasting, etc to get it just right. now it's one of the highest rated games of all time.


and that means nothing to me. I have no doubt the game is amazing and that I'll probably love it - I'm solely replying to the comment of it being "the prettiest game" he had seen.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Light Speed Carbonated Hard Bar - It's Like A Rocket In My Stomach Edition!*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Good for you man! I love the shots that you've been posting of DS2.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wait seriously? From some early footage it didnt look that great...kind of like a reskinned bioshock with the same crap textures


It reminds me a bit of Dishonored, and I know it's entirely subjective, but I didn't think that game was that great looking. It's going to be another case of, it's look good in some places, and not so good in others. The art style is just too plain for my liking.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It reminds me a bit of Dishonored, and I know it's entirely subjective, but I didn't think that game was that great looking. It's going to be another case of, it's look good in some places, and not so good in others. The art style is just too plain for my liking.


yup yup - what he said. Dishonored looked REALLY bad in some areas, but had terrific atmosphere.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> yup yup - what he said. Dishonored looked REALLY bad in some areas, but had terrific atmosphere.


There are some decent screenshot going up in this thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=373302&page=60


----------



## Descadent

I mean it's no crysis 3 but it's a different art style that makes it so pretty


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There are some decent screenshot going up in this thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=373302&page=60


Naaah... they ain't doin it justice


----------



## Apex89

I can't wait for some Bioshock Infinite screens from those who are getting it at midnight!!


----------



## Descadent

I got songbird edition ordered. just shipped today. so we'll see how fast irrational gets it to me.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Naaah... they ain't doin it justice


Went there for the BS shots... left impressed with the PCars shots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Naaah... they ain't doin it justice


I said decent, not good.









This games art style makes for bland and uninteresting screenshots. I have a feeling that I'm just going to avoid these threads for the next couple of weeks until people stop posting them. It was bad enough with Tomb Raider, it's going to be worse with this one.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I said decent, not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This games art style makes for bland and uninteresting screenshots. I have a feeling that I'm just going to avoid these threads for the next couple of weeks until people stop posting them. It was bad enough with Tomb Raider, it's going to be worse with this one.


Yup! and before that it was Crysis 3.


----------



## zinfinion

Derko1! No love for my bro hug?! Issac am cry.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Derko1! No love for my bro hug?! Issac am cry.


lol! I totally missed the pic!









Awww... I just want to throw up a bit on you. We're still friends!


----------



## amd655

Check DAT Blocky ASS!!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Check DAT Blocky ASS!!!


Forget that, that terrain is going all M.C. Escher.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol! I totally missed the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww... I just want to throw up a bit on you. We're still friends!










Chapter 5 was nuts. The game is beyond gorgeous, they were able to afford colors after the success of the first one it seems. It also plays much, much better. I've actually gotten halfway into a chapter before realizing I had completed the prior one.


----------



## KyleN

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Descadent

Dead Space 3 Coop 7680x1440.... chillin in space.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Bioshock Infinite


And once again I am reminded that there has yet to be a spline based Roller Coaster Tycoon.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Dead Space 3 Coop 7680x1440.... chillin in space.


Soooon. I'll be curious to see how I react to the change in gameplay, seeing as the "horror" aspect of the first 2 is barely doing a thing for me. Overall gameplay and WTH is going on storyline are great though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Bioshock Infinite is impressing me. Looks great honestly. Here are some Crysis 3 screens, on ultra no AA can't take it







lol


----------



## jim2point0

*BioShock Infinite*. Hacked in No-Clip


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## Blackops_2

Man Bioshock is back! Really enjoying it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Check DAT Blocky ASS!!!


Woah there, are you sure those pics are safe for this website? I can even feel the ban hammer coming!


----------



## Derko1

Bioshock Infinite page... with SweetFX for sharpening.


----------



## TFL Replica

Keep the Bioshock Infinite screenshots coming, guys.


----------



## KyleN

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## tucker933




----------



## TRELOXELO

just finished Dead Space 3...amazing....
here some Crysis 3 screens in High and no AA......i just have a GTX570....

http://postimg.org/image/xvf8t1l0n/

http://postimg.org/image/3pgue9e3r/

http://postimg.org/image/v3vz2fmhz/

http://postimg.org/image/9drqiw7tz/

http://postimg.org/image/fsqrfkejr/

http://postimg.org/image/yz3yiqv1j/


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Crysis*


----------



## Descadent

*scrolls past all the bioshock screens*


----------



## bedscenez

*Syndicate 2011*...


----------



## bedscenez

what mod did you use on this boss? where can i download it


----------



## bedscenez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *Crysis*


what mod did you use on this...where can i download it


----------



## Descadent

BIOSHOCK INFINITE'S SONGBIRD AT GRAPHICS SO REAL! IT'LL BLOW YOUR MIND! AHHHHH

Still gotta wait to play it though. Work -_-


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedscenez*
> 
> what mod did you use on this boss? where can i download it


2 posts and one quoting all of his images?

Ugh we're back at it lol.

At descadent - songbird looks awesome. Enjoy it man!!

I'm probably gonna install it on my laptop and play it on lower settings


----------



## R8TEDM3

*@ bedscenez* It's called "Crysis Expanded" and you can download it here...

http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=277&t=106000


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> *scrolls past all the bioshock screens*


I won't post anymore







Just for you


----------



## keikei

*Moar high-res Bioshock Infinite screenies!







*


----------



## jim2point0

*Bioshock Infinite*. There are no spoilers in my images. Just tagging them to hide them from *Descadent*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I'm still not very far.... trying to meet a project deadline


----------



## Unstableiser

Skrym. Got the hots for Vilya atm


----------



## Descadent

aww it's ok to post now lol!

Lunch Break play time of Bioshock Infinite 7680x1440


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Bioshock Infinite*. There are no spoilers in my images. Just tagging them to hide them from *Descadent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not very far.... trying to meet a project deadline


What res are you running Jim? Also your settings? Mine screens don't look as polished as yours













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> aww it's ok to post now lol!
> 
> Lunch Break play time of Bioshock Infinite 7680x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jealous







must look amazing at that res.


----------



## zinfinion

Good to see Irrational learned their Hor+ lesson from the original Bioshock. I'm presuming it was also implemented properly in Bioshock 2.

Sad that some Unreal Engine devs still have no clue. Blacklight Retribution is Vert-.







There is a something of a hack to make it Hor+ but the weapon FOV doesn't change with it so it gets huge.

Players have been trying to get it addressed for over a year and nothing.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> What res are you running Jim? Also your settings? Mine screens don't look as polished as yours


Downsampling from 4K + FXAA + SweetFX

Those folks over in the "I don't use AA because I don't need it" thread don't realize just how much better games look when you downsample. Not using AA because a game looks fine without it is one thing.... but if you downsample from a high enough res, games start to look like pre-rendered concept art in motion. Of course... the hardware required is pretty nuts so just ignore all this drivel


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Those folks over in the "I don't use AA because I don't need it" thread don't realize just how much better games look when you downsample.


Wait whut? There is a thread like that on OCN?









Playing Dead Space 1 + 2 without downsampling + SMAA would be like jabbing myself in the eyes with a needle...


----------



## Descadent

i don't use anything more than fxaa... we are out there. but I also can't downsample without killing my ability to play a game


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't even know how to do any of that :/ but i imagine that a single 7970 can't handle it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Wait whut? There is a thread like that on OCN?


Yes. Pretty harrowing stuff. Process with caution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *...like jabbing myself in the eyes with a needle...*


Have... have you actually completed DS2 yet? Please tell me you haven't? He he heeeeeeeee


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't even know how to do any of that :/ but i imagine that a single 7970 can't handle it.


Unfortunately, downsampling with AMD is a bit more of a PITA than it is for nvidia owners... Nvidia makes it real easy as their control panel allows you to create custom resolutions.


----------



## Derko1

Bunch of shots... restarted to play it on hard instead of normal.
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice shots Derko1. Why must work always interfere with my game time?! And sleep.

Can't wait to continue playing. 2 hours in and it's SUCH a good game so far.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*BIOSHOCK INFINITE*... Best looking art design in a game ever imo


----------



## 218689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *BIOSHOCK INFINITE*... Best looking art design in a game ever imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


didn't beat dishonored IMO







havent gotten to far in yet, but I absolutely love it so far


----------



## sterik01

I heard bioshock infinite had an hd texture pack? is it included already with pc package? or some type of dlc


----------



## Newbie2009

Graphics look like Dishonored but a bit better.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> didn't beat dishonored IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havent gotten to far in yet, but I absolutely love it so far


Yeah Dishonored was pretty good, but short game...BI is on a whole new level, it's just so immersive and pretty







I see myself playing this game over and over again!


----------



## Descadent

I got a key for Darksiders 1 to give to first person who PMs me

Got it off the humble bundle today. Paid $6.83 to get Darksiders 1, Darksiders 2, Red Faction guerilla, Red Faction Armageddon and dlc for it and I already got darksiders 1.

edit: code sent. no longer avail.


----------



## Derko1

More...
Bioshock Infinite


----------



## R8TEDM3

Thnx Descadent for the key


----------



## TheRadik

*The Withcer 2 Enhanced Edition*


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tucker933*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What game?

And the Bioshock infinite pics look awesome. I will definitely get this game during a sale or something. Plus I still need to get Deus Ex HR and Witcher 2.


----------



## Vezryl

How do you guys take such High Quality images? I take images using the screenshot thing in a game and it comes out like crap.


----------



## HiCZoK

Bioshock Infinite.
This game looks incredible !!!
Can't decide if I should use normal or alternate post processing tho


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vezryl*
> 
> How do you guys take such High Quality images? I take images using the screenshot thing in a game and it comes out like crap.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## HiCZoK

use fraps and capture in .png format.

Then upload to some site like minus, which dont resize images


----------



## Descadent

I use precision X and capture in .png then convert to really high quality jpg in fast stone to preserve quality but lower file size


----------



## sterik01

Awesome.. it worked. now using precision x as well.









Maxy Payne 3 main menu

2880x1620
click for larger


have had this game for a while. Uninstalled withing 30 minutes. Giving it a 2nd try. I just can't get into it.


----------



## HiCZoK

Bioshock Infinte post procesing comparison.
first pic in each set is normal, second is alternate(much better)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*BioShock Infinite*


----------



## Descadent

Bioshock infinite at 7680x1440. SPOILER TAGS THIS TIME MEANS SPOILERS.

This game is a blast so far.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iEATu

All the textures look so flat in Bioshock Infinite. :/


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

More _*BioShock Infinite*_ porn:
(2560:1600, ultra in-game settings, no sweetFX)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> All the textures look so flat in Bioshock Infinite. :/


^^^ Atmosphere and art direction looks amazing - textures, not so much IMO from the stills. I think it'll look better in motion though ^^^


----------



## Descadent

some textures are kinda bad. but they are few. i think we can all blame the 256mb of ram on consoles for that.

The game itself is absolutely amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Brulf

Brutal Legend... heck Yeah!!!!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> some textures are kinda bad. but they are few. *i think we can all blame the 256mb of ram* on consoles for that.
> 
> The game itself is absolutely amazingly beautiful.


Can't blame the consoles on this one. Since supposedly there's a ton of extra detailed textures that were done exclusively for the PC. So art direction might be the reason why they look the way they do. I personally love the way it is, but would not complaint to see more detailed textures.


----------



## Descadent

it's still a port, yes they took care of the pc version with attention and detail and support(even knowing we have to do config edits to get it to not stutter and not have god awful mouse) but it's still a port


----------



## jim2point0

Bioshock...





















My goal for the rest of this game is to get Lizzie to pose all cute for screenshots


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*

Morning gents...my latest pic's with Sweet_Fx settings 2.0


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yes. Pretty harrowing stuff. Process with caution.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Have... have you actually completed DS2 yet? Please tell me you haven't? He he heeeeeeeee










I've got to the first one. I think I broke my E key. My co-op bro has been messing with my head about this for over a year, rick-rolling me with it.


----------



## bedscenez

Need For Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Tomb Raider!*
And it's a rubbish game, because I'm stuck right here


----------



## jim2point0

*Bioshock* - source of *Infinite* screenshots of Elizabeth


----------



## Reloaded83

I love her facial expressions. Probably one of the best AI "buddies" in a game that I can think of.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Tomb Raider!*
> And it's a rubbish game, because I'm stuck right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


answer in tag:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



jump up behind where you are standing and pull the cage towards you. jump on it and jump off over the gate


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Tomb Raider!*
> And it's a rubbish game, because I'm stuck right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answer in tag:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> jump up behind where you are standing and pull the cage towards you. jump on it and jump off over the gate
Click to expand...

Thanks dude


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> answer in tag:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> jump up behind where you are standing and pull the cage towards you. jump on it and jump off over the gate




Proof PC gamers can't handle console ports.


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb raider looks excellent from the shots I've seen. How does it perform on multi GPU systems?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> answer in tag:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> jump up behind where you are standing and pull the cage towards you. jump on it and jump off over the gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof PC gamers can't handle console ports.
Click to expand...

Maybe I should delete all traces of me getting stuck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Tomb raider looks excellent from the shots I've seen. How does it perform on multi GPU systems?


It runs as good as it gets for me








In 3D it's possibly the best 3D yet! And non-3D in surround it's really good! And totally maxed out it very playable at 1920x1080








It just a shame that Lara gets younger as I got older! And she really does nothing for me








They should have used Gemma Arterton










edit, just finished the game! 72% complete iirc
Yeah, it's a good game!


----------



## Descadent

Lovvved TR. We'll see if bioshock takes it off #1 on my goty list


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Maybe I should delete all traces of me getting stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs as good as it gets for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 3D it's possibly the best 3D yet! And non-3D in surround it's really good! And totally maxed out it very playable at 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just a shame that Lara gets younger as I got older! And she really does nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have used Gemma Arterton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, just finished the game! 72% complete iirc
> Yeah, it's a good game!


Yep, the game graphics look great. Can't wait to play it. I will buy it after I've played C3 and Bioshock 3. The copy of Bioshock 3 came in the post yesterday!


----------



## Brainsick

*Darksiders II: SweetFX shots...*







*Just Cause 2 + Mods:*


----------



## EssArTee4




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Awesome.. it worked. now using precision x as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxy Payne 3 main menu
> 
> 2880x1620
> click for larger
> 
> 
> have had this game for a while. Uninstalled withing 30 minutes. Giving it a 2nd try. I just can't get into it.


Not only did I click for larger version, It's now my desktop wallpaper!

Eat your heart out Jimbo, that's a main menu done right!


----------



## kx11

no bioshock flood ??

awesome


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no bioshock flood ??
> 
> awesome


I thought the same thing. Maybe everyone is actually playing it?









It's funny cause I always think that the people who are constantly posting shots of other games... is because the game isn't that great. Because it's not holding their attention enough.

I played Infinite for two hours and could not take any more shots since I was at he edge of my seat. What an awesome game!


----------



## kx11

i understand that , i haven't enjoyed a game like Bioshock since sleeping dogs


----------



## Descadent

you rang for bioshock?! how about some at 7680x1440

*SPOILER TAG MEANS SPOILERS!*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no bioshock flood ??
> awesome


I've been seeing tons of it. Maybe less on these forums. But it's a beautiful game. Worthy of being screenshotted to death.


----------



## kx11

alright here's some i took using my GX60 notebook

ultra + no AA

FPS : avg 55 , max 87 , low 26

Bioshock infinite


----------



## LuminatX

How come dxtory won't take screenshots of Tombraider but Fraps can, so confused. :/

On another note here's a sea of red.


----------



## routek

Project Cars

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/8596051669_82ec83f383_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8596051477_89bf4601f8_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8596051231_1917de745b_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8091/8597153380_22390ed4a6_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8228/8596049359_1821292aaf_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8230/8596047785_b9f3f2bdad_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8368/8596046485_c0b1ff2f29_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8387/8597151384_c426f806e9_h.jpg

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8596048323_3220a36c1a_h.jpg


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Jeez, Project C.A.R.S. always looks great, but a couple of those shots were nuts.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Jeez, Project C.A.R.S. always looks great, but a couple of those shots were nuts.


I hear the game plays like a stepped on turd though. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## tucker933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tucker933*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game?
Click to expand...

Some mods I've done for Halo PC.


----------



## LuminatX

*Tomb Raider* - Oh Lara, your hair is so great


----------



## DOOOLY

*Bioshock : Infinite*


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## jim2point0

More *Bioshock Infinite* - Screens don't do this game justice....


----------



## Pawelr98

That's my only screenshot from tomb raider. I was too busy playing the game







.

All on ultra (with AA and other stuff) only withouut TressFX. TressFX works fine on my 6990 but when Lara get's into caves with water then FPS drops to 12-13( a lot hair movement). Normally I was getting 60Fps (vsync) and with TressFX 40-45fps so it's not that bad for 6000 series gpu







.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I hear the game plays like a stepped on turd though. Can anyone confirm?


It plays fine for the most part but the game is genuinely still in develpoment, still not alpha state, there's still track detail, models, physics to be implemented, steering force feedback to be sorted once these are done and much more besides

If you're meaning it plays like NFS Shift, no, it's actually much better for the more progressed parts of the builds but still the core game is not finished so not much can be said until they reach the final release or at least Beta before praising or slamming the game.


----------



## jim2point0

Holy crap Lifeshield. That's a lot of screens







I feel bad if I go over 10, let alone 30









But here's a few more







*(bioshock infinite)*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Holy crap Lifeshield. That's a lot of screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad if I go over 10, let alone 30


I don't feel bad when a game looks this good.









We've been treated to some really nice looking games so far this year.

I'm guessing you are cropping out the HUD?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I never thought I'd say this, Tomb Raider screens are a refreshing break up in the spamming. Infinite just doesn't screenshot that well and they all look the same. Maybe it's because everyone post screens of the same areas of the game. Anyways, I'll continue to scroll past them.

Posting that many pics in one post is just bad etiquette.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*









Coop Local


----------



## Newbie2009

resi 6 any good?


----------



## Lifeshield

*Bioshock Infinite*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> resi 6 any good?


It looks friggin' awful...and nothing like Resident Evil...can't see it being any good, but who knows. I want it to be good, though I really think they effed this one up about as much as possible.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't feel bad when a game looks this good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been treated to some really nice looking games so far this year.
> 
> I'm guessing you are cropping out the HUD?


I am not. I'm actually playing at this resolution.

You can simply use the XGame.ini file to push the HUD off-screen. Like such:
Quote:


> *XGame.ini*
> Change:
> 
> [XCore.XScreenManager]
> bUseDefaultSafeRect=true
> SafeRectX0=0
> SafeRectY0=0
> SafeRectX1=1920
> SafeRectY1=1200
> MaxDefaultSafeRectAspectRatio=1
> 
> To:
> 
> [XCore.XScreenManager]
> bUseDefaultSafeRect=false
> SafeRectX0=0
> SafeRectY0=0
> SafeRectX1=3840
> SafeRectY1=2400
> MaxDefaultSafeRectAspectRatio=1
> 
> And thus the HUD elements were pushed off-screen.
> (Aside from the crosshair but it's just a dot when the weapon is lowered.)


Just set that bottom section to be beyond whatever resolution you're playing at. Of course, that permenantly hides the HUD. I'm using a cheat engine table on my 2nd monitors to display my health, salt, money, etc


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm actually playing at this resolution.


Awwww yiss. Good to know it plays nice with 21:9 for when I get around to it.







I also find it amusing when games get all precise and label it as 64:27.


----------



## GAMERIG

*ARMY OF TWO: TDC* -























*Note*: Those actually took from XB360 Console via HD PVR 2.


----------



## Descadent

how is that game? I played 1st one, ignored the 2nd one.


----------



## LuminatX

*Bioshock: Infinite* ( I know, like anyone want's to see anymore lol







)


----------



## amd655

Random ass RE6 [email protected] 1080p


----------



## KyleN

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## mr. biggums

these have to be my favorites of bioshock Infinite as of late:


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Instakill QTEs Can Go DIAF Edition!*











Wooooo. Made it to chapter 8, chapter 6 was a total slog. My blitz got stalled at the battle of the mid-game bulge.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*

my best set yet...enjoy it fellas


----------



## LuminatX




----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> It looks friggin' awful...and nothing like Resident Evil...can't see it being any good, but who knows. I want it to be good, though I really think they effed this one up about as much as possible.


It's a good game if you can look past the graphics.


----------



## Blze001

I'm almost afriad to post here with my mid-range pc running it's mid-range graphics, but whatever.

Any Mass Effect fans?











As someone who's been gaming since Doom and Unreal Tournament, this is still bloody gorgeous.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost afriad to post here with my mid-range pc running it's mid-range graphics, but whatever.
> 
> Any Mass Effect fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who's been gaming since Doom and Unreal Tournament, this is still bloody gorgeous.


Wow She is abeautiful/ hottest chic!


----------



## Descadent

man when those project cars shots get posted on any given page the page flips out till they are loaded. I can't even scroll past them lol


----------



## Newbie2009

As everyone is posting bioshock infinite I thought I would try bioshock. Decent game, creepy.
Decent looking too for it's age.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## jim2point0

*Bioshock Infinite*. The object of my desire should now be obvious. Pretty much swooning over her at this point


----------



## Lifeshield

*Bioshock Infinite*

Contains spoilers from end game. Don't click if you haven't finished the game and don't want to see end game content.



Spoiler: SPOILERS! Open at your own risk!


----------



## Xinoxide

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## jim2point0

More Bioshock. I'll probably lay off them from now on. It's been spammed enough.


----------



## frickfrock999

What happened to his face?


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More Bioshock. I'll probably lay off them from now on. It's been spammed enough.


Nooooo! But, but... your shots are so BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> *Darksiders II: SweetFX shots...*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


could you post your sweetFX setting file? Is it easier to play the Darksiders games on a controller rather than Mouse + Keyboard?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More Bioshock. I'll probably lay off them from now on. It's been spammed enough.


does she wear anything else throughout the game? something that shows more cleavage ?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> does she wear anything else throughout the game? something that shows more cleavage ?


Get medical help bud


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> does she wear anything else throughout the game? something that shows more cleavage ?


Yes. There's a strip club mini game where Elizabeth has to raise enough money to save her alcoholic father.


----------



## frickfrock999

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Yes. There's a strip club mini game where Elizabeth has to raise enough money to save her alcoholic father.


Story of my life.


----------



## crazyg0od33

so I finally played some bioshock (PS+ Timed Full Game Trial) and got right up to meeting Elizabeth before the trial ended.

I like it. A LOT!!!

BUT, it seemed to me to be WAY faster paced than Bioshock, and coupled with only an hour to play it made me feel really rushed through the game. Is that how fast the gameplay normally is, or is that just the beginning where everyone is coming at you at once? I'd like some time to just take in the world...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> BUT, it seemed to me to be WAY faster paced than Bioshock, and coupled with only an hour to play it made me feel really rushed through the game. Is that how fast the gameplay normally is, or is that just the beginning where everyone is coming at you at once? I'd like some time to just take in the world...


1 hour of setup, 10 hours of linear wave based shooter is how a lot of people (disgruntled people, but still) are describing it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

ah well, it was free on pc for me anyway


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> does she wear anything else throughout the game? something that shows more cleavage ?


----------



## zinfinion

Pointy polygons. Do not want.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Get medical help bud


Oh damn, this made my day lol...i can't stop laughing


----------



## ACHILEE5

And she looks like a Bobblehead to me


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Pointy polygons. Do not want.


Her cleavage needs tessellation.









Some Bioshock Infinite screenshots.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Her cleavage needs tessellation.


Balloons are in more need of tessellation in this game than Elizabeth's cleavage. It's a real shame Irrational didn't take advantage of DX11 to round things off nicely.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Yes. There's a strip club mini game where Elizabeth has to raise enough money to save her alcoholic father.


you are kidding, right?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> does she wear anything else throughout the game? something that shows more cleavage ?


Uhhhh.... maybe.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> you are kidding, right?


There is.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> There is.


No way.....


----------



## crazyg0od33

Typo in the subtitles haha


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Starcraft 2: Heart of Swarm

























Feel Free to Add me: "Raven" 843


----------



## GAMERIG

their PC= BioShock Infinite screenshots compare this console: BioShock Infinite...


----------



## jim2point0

Alright. May as well post my final batch of screenshots from Bioshock. I'll post a few slightly spoilerish ones in a spoiler tag.

















Bonus: *Elizabeth is very impressed*

















Spoilerish images in spoiler tag. They shouldn't give anything away story wise... but just to be sure....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah I start wondering if developers created a prequel to the original bioshock game?

Note: I didnt beat it yet. Because Command Deck is most difficult than any other campaigns in bioshock infinite.. grrr


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3 Citadel*


----------



## Brulf

Devil May Cry 5


----------



## LuminatX

Finally got around to starting the BF3 campaign, and I've had the game since launch








*3200x1800* - Resized to 1080p for bandwith saving.

Full Res


Full Res


----------



## amd655

Hitman Absolution max settings 3200x2000 FXAA -GTX 480


----------



## amd655

Battlefield Bad Company 2 3200x2000 Max settings 2xMSAA -GTX 480


----------



## GAMERIG

About time I defeated the Command Deck! Woot....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

*Thanks for the spoilers!







*


----------



## jim2point0

I think anything beyond the command deck should be in a spoiler tag....

Also, he quoted one of the images I had in a spoiler tag... don't look at that post either


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I think anything beyond the command deck should be in a spoiler tag....
> 
> Also, to the guy taht quoted one of the images I had in a spoiler tag...


Same guy. Deeeeerp.


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah I fixed my post when I realized that...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yeah I fixed my post when I realized that...


The deeeerp was for him though, not you.







5 days probably isn't a new record, but it's awful quick regardless. Shoot, there are parts of DS2 I'll be spoiler tagging just because I had no idea it was coming, and that made it so much better. WTH sad face? Where'd you come from?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well I reported his post on the last page. I encourage you to do the same. I don't know if it will do any good though. Some mods are good like that and some don't care. I am getting sick and tired of inconsiderate, common sense lacking maroons posting spoilers in this thread. Crysis 3, DS3 and now this game have all had spoilers posted. I don't know, but in real life, if you ruined 60 bucks worth of entertainment for someone, a literal beat down wouldn't be surprising. This kind of behavior is ban worthy on many boards.


----------



## 8800GT

Here's some planetside 2 screens with modded config file to 10x the render distance along with forced physics:






Has probably the most realistic AO I have seen in a while. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Descadent

got a chance to catch up in this thread. holy spoilerific. i mean especially on a new game that isn't even been released a week. put the damn tags!


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.* *BMW M3*


----------



## ACHILEE5

You guys and what you call spoilers


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> You guys and what you call spoilers


Well when more than one of us agree that it's an important and integral part of the plot, I think it really does qualify. Especially when it's the bloomin ending. Disregard if that was sarcasm.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I just don't find the shots spoilers








But I did hide them, like you all wanted


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## frickfrock999

Max Payne 3.









I liked the game quite a bit. But it sucks how much you have to rely on cover in the harder difficulties. Slows the game down a lot IMO.

I was hoping it'd be more like classic MP where you could clear a room with just your reflexes and slow mo. Smacking down fools at lightspeed and with tons of guns in your coat.

Bah, cover systems.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just don't find the shots spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did hide them, like you all wanted


So lets say that in Bioshock Infinite, during the ending, you visit... a giant duck. Now, if I've already seen that I'll visit a giant duck, when it happens in-game, I might be like "eh, cool." But if I experience it for the first time not having known I'd see said giant duck, I might be like "HOLY CRAP THIS IS COOL.'

Sure, it's not giving anything plot-wise away really... it's just that element of surprise I think people would want to have preserved. I hadn't seen any images like that prior to the ending, so I was blown away like I mentioned above. Too bad you only see that giant duck for a short period of time


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So lets say that in Bioshock Infinite, during the ending, you visit... a giant duck. Sure, it's not giving anything plot-wise away really...


I was wondering WTH why is there this giant duck and Googled it and then I was like WTH why did I just do that?!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So lets say you visit... a giant duck.


----------



## zinfinion

Welp, that's that. Good thing I didn't buy Hitman this weekend.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Welp, that's that. Good thing I didn't buy Hitman this weekend.


That ducky got you so mad.... i like!

Hahaha


----------



## TheRadik

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Max Payne 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the game quite a bit. But it sucks how much you have to rely on cover in the harder difficulties. Slows the game down a lot IMO.
> 
> I was hoping it'd be more like classic MP where you could clear a room with just your reflexes and slow mo. Smacking down fools at lightspeed and with tons of guns in your coat.
> 
> Bah, cover systems.


I'm a huge Max Payne fan, played through 1-2 so many times I lost count now. I still remember anticipating the original Max Payne release probably more than any other game, ever. And I must say, though this game may not have ended up as everything it could have been, I've been playing it non-stop since I got it. The cover system is a little annoying, but it doesn't stop me from running into a room with bullet time, make as many head shots as possible before doing a final bullet-time dive into safety/cover. Head shots are still key, and of course, make for some kill cam fun lol

*Max Payne 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just don't find the shots spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did hide them, like you all wanted





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the one with 3 elizabeths DROWNING dewitt is a GIGANTIC spoiler!!! haha


----------



## connectwise

With all the screens for new games, I present to y'all some old school 5 year old mmo that I still play on and off. Interesting Conan dialogs:


----------



## nepas

Logged onto War Thunder to find........


----------



## crazyg0od33

Because you're ruining a nearly brand new game.
That is all.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Alice Madness Returns*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow I really need to finish that game! But it's so long :0


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Logged onto War Thunder to find........


Approval.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Bronies are flocking to War Thunder now


----------



## andrews2547

Those ponies are really quick actually.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Those ponies are really quick actually.


They are based off the MiG. The outrage on the forum about them expending effort on this rather than the aspects of the game they keep breaking with each patch is hilarious.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Some Bioshock Infinite shots @ 2880x1620 (click links for full res)


http://i3.minus.com/ibxiWrxSvddWrM.png


http://i1.minus.com/ibaRHXpsXE3dOK.png


http://i2.minus.com/iMYEpdrSiTVyh.png


http://i6.minus.com/ixAByD00MwDY.png


http://i4.minus.com/isFYskCaBsX8P.png


http://i5.minus.com/iA2fiKA4dqzO3.png


http://i2.minus.com/ifSAjiY5WWTEq.png


http://i1.minus.com/ibctijyIOpyvLc.png


http://i2.minus.com/iyNTQuP0LZE4L.png


http://i2.minus.com/inXOE0yY4y4sx.png


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

Defiance 1600x900 from my laptop. Out of town so haven't played it at 7680x1440 yet


----------



## Lifeshield

*Defiance*

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## TRELOXELO

Defiance.....??Is this game good?Can u post more....?


----------



## jim2point0

Was playing around with the PlayersOnly command in *Bioshock Infinite*. Really wish this was unlocked from the start. Got some nice screens with it. Getting bored of sreenshotting this game though... as much as I love it.


----------



## Harx

No need to play it now ;D


----------



## phain

Woah thanks for all these great shots! You've inspired me to try Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Atham

What is this defiance game? Is it any good.


----------



## Descadent

came out yesterday. I am loving it so far. it has a tie in with the show Defiance on syfy.

http://www.defiance.com/en/

just got back from out of town, going to see how it works with multi monitor.


----------



## Descadent

Defiance 7680x1440


----------



## sanitarium

*Bioshock: Infinite*


*Tera Online*


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3 Citadel*


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite*


----------



## AbdullahG

What's so funny? Both look fine; the lighting mods are just different. I am slightly biased towards the first picture because CoT is my favorite lighting mod (even better with Project ENB).


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's a small difference but neither are impressive in the least. Head on over to http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&sid=e938e488b5beac765a69ee6d9bbe333e&start=9550 to have a look at what a properly modded game looks like.

Or visit Jim2point0's flickr screenshot set. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim2point0/sets/72157632386917800/


----------



## utterfabrication

Warframe


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## doomlord52

So AoE2HD doesn't work on my ultrabook (HD3000)....










Can select units, move units, build stuff.... but the middle area is just black


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Warframe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Using any mods or sweetFX? Looks nice.


----------



## utterfabrication

Just downsampling. I have the ingame aa off because it's very blurry. It's a nice looking game for the most part, but the bloom can get way out of hand at times.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *PROJECT C.A.R.S.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks so realistic







(sometimes i can't even tell if this is a real world picture or a game) . I will definetly try this game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Max Payne 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The difference in those two pics is massive lol, almost a generational leap. Open them in a new tab and look at the changes I mentioned. Modded Skyrim is very impressive looking, it's one of the better looking games out there, just behind the likes of Metro 2033 and Crysis. The only real flaw would be the shadows, which is a shame because they actually can look good on that engine.
> 
> ENB vs RCRN mostly comes down to preference. I don't consider ENB to be "proper" since it changes the styling of the game, and it doesn't help that the change is not one I like. ENB makes it look like a typical overdone fantasy game; it's just a bloomfest. I much prefer RCRN's realistic look, and its technical improvements are welcome (improved shaders, volumetric fog).


The 2nd screenshot on the previous page didn't look impressive to me in the slightest.You're really just stating your opinion like everyone else is. I happen to think those screens you posted were insanely dull looking. But if you like that vanilla look with slightly better lighting, great.

ENB is what you make of it. Bloomfest? Uh... turn down the bloom then. Or turn it off. Maybe you just want to use it's SSAO. Or reflections. Or high quality shadows. Or Skylighting. Or one of the many graphics features that Borris hand-coded into that game that enhances its visuals. Examples of a not over-done fantasy bloom fest ENB:














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Or visit Jim2point0's flickr screenshot set. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim2point0/sets/72157632386917800/


Oh, I missed that. High five







My skyrim shots were all taken with a variety of ENBs... mostly testing them out. But I couldn't imagine playing the game without ENB. It just adds too much to the base game and really bumps up the graphical fidelity to modern standards (combining texture mods, of course). The ticky thing is coding that enbeffect.fx with actual competence and taming the bloom\colors. There are very few ENB setups I actually like overall...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*


Wow, that Flickr set is making want to go back to vanilla and start from scratch! Nicely done.

I don't really know much about ENB, do people share configs freely? Are there any technical issues using someone else's config beyond different system specs giving different performance? I don't want to seem lazy, but I really just want to get it looking as nice as possible and have a playthrough as opposed to spending the free time learning how to config it myself. So yes, I guess I am lazy


----------



## rogueblade

war thunder



















































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> war thunder


No offense, but could you be a little more selective next time?

30+ shots to a single post that are all constant snap-fests (by that I mean it seems like you were just hitting the screenshot key over and over) are really hard to scroll through


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> war thunder
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but could you be a little more selective next time?
> 
> 30+ shots to a single post that are all constant snap-fests (by that I mean it seems like you were just hitting the screenshot key over and over) are really hard to scroll through
Click to expand...

More like 70+








But, they're under a spoiler tag now









Does anyone know what this Android game's called


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The differences I stated between the first and second screenshots aren't opinion, but fact. Your ENB looks good in some shots, though the some of them are exactly what I was talking about in terms of "overdone bloomfest". The only better thing about those screenshots compared to RCRN (opinions aside, I'm speaking of technical improvements) are the shadows and depth of field brought by ENB. The shadows are actually a big deal, I was actually considering using ENB and creating my own preset for it, but I'm too lazy for that.
> 
> But like I said earlier, it mostly boils down to personal preference. ENB users tend to want a more typical, overly colorful fantasy look while RCRN users do not (hence the name, Realistic Colors Realistic Nights). You actually are using a large number of graphics mods just as I am, so bravo. Whereas the first screenshot in my first post had no mods and looked like it was on medium settings, but most people saw little difference since nobody has an eye for details (even blatantly obvious ones).


Now I can certainly understand the allegiance to game art purity in most cases, but not with this game. It has no art style. Unless you consider smeared poo an art style. It just looks like vanilla. And even higher res textures don't do a whole lot. It needs all the help it can get. And I do agree that some ENB users get carried away with bloom, but ENB offers more than just shadows and depth of field. Ambient Occlusion is also one of the more technical improvements over anything Nvidia offers.

Anyways, here's one of the more impressive ENB's that I've seen recently in my opinion. Yes it uses bloom, but to make it as realistic as possible. From this thread http://enbdev.com/enbseries/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&sid=8b5d42648dfbd2b11f31dd38bf0d630b&start=9430


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> More like 70+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, they're under a spoiler tag now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this Android game's called


Dark Meadow: The Pact. A tegra game i think.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> But like I said earlier, it mostly boils down to personal preference. ENB users tend to want a more typical, overly colorful fantasy look while RCRN users do not (hence the name, Realistic Colors Realistic Nights).


Both can produce almost realistic lighting if that is what you are concerned about. Hell, I'm pretty sure you can combined the two. If Skyrim w/ ENB to you look like an overdone bloomfest (a number of them do, a number of them don't), take a look at Oblivion. That's what real overdone bloomfest looks like.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> More like 70+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, they're under a spoiler tag now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this Android game's called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Meadow: The Pact. A tegra game i think.
Click to expand...

That's the one, thanks dude +


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The differences I stated between the first and second screenshots aren't opinion, but fact....blah blah blah.


To whom it may concern:
The first shot is mine but 'boregunner' wasn't happy w/ the limited response he got at another forum, so he's double posted it here in the effort of harrassing me. I like my graphics and really don't care about his obfuscated opinions about much of anything. He's an immature teenager who really just needs to grow up..
To boregunner,
Dude, give it up, you're getting lit-up here and embarrassing yourself even more. You don't have a valid point and furthermore...nobody cares.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Both can produce almost realistic lighting. Hell, I'm pretty sure you can combined the two. If Skyrim w/ ENB to you look like an overdone bloomfest (a number of them do, a number of them don't), take a look at Oblivion. That's what real overdone bloomfest looks like.


Yeah I don't doubt that ENB can be tweaked to have the same style as RCRN, and surpass it visually due to the superior shadows and DoF. I have yet to find any Skyrim ENB in the same ballpark though, all are tailored toward a more typical fantasy theme.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I don't doubt that ENB can be tweaked to have the same style as RCRN, and surpass it visually due to the superior shadows and DoF. I have yet to find any Skyrim ENB in the same ballpark though, *all are tailored toward a more typical fantasy theme*.


That's simply a self-proclaimed fact. And why should that be an issue anyway, and make ENBs less superior to RCRN (supposedly)?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> And why should that be an issue, and make ENBs less superior to RCRN (supposedly)?


Seems like you chimed into this discussion too late and didn't read my earlier posts. I've said many times that it boils down to personal preference, though most prefer to shoot down RCRN and claim ENB superiority.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Seems like you chimed into this discussion too late and didn't read my earlier posts. I've said many times that it boils down to personal preference,.


Oh the irony.








You claim that it's about personal preference yet you started all this by posting a screenshot of mine to compare to one of yours in a vain effort to say that yours was better and mine was terrible,( although I'm still not sure why you did that ) and when everyone disagrees with you, you start backpeddling with _"it boils down to personal preference"_. What about my personal preference ? What changed ?
and please answer the question of why you posted my screenshot in the first place. What really was the point in all that?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## str8wick3d




----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## jim2point0

*Darksiders 2* - Some tweaks and such. Love this game's art style but not so much its texture quality.


----------



## Descadent

i paid $6 for darksiders 2 two weeks ago on humble bundle. still haven't played it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Darksiders 2* - Some tweaks and such. Love this game's art style but not so much its texture quality.


Noice pics. Are you using ENB or sweetfx? I think you mentioned ENB on Guru3d. And the next gen systems can't come soon enough. No more excuses! Well at least they were good enough to patch the game with AO,AA and better shadows. I played a bit of the pre-patched version and it was much worse.


----------



## KyleN

GTA IV


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> GTA IV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great. Well mod'd.


----------



## Lifeshield

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

**


----------



## ACHILEE5

Defiance


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Noice pics. Are you using ENB or sweetfx? I think you mentioned ENB on Guru3d. And the next gen systems can't come soon enough. No more excuses! Well at least they were good enough to patch the game with AO,AA and better shadows. I played a bit of the pre-patched version and it was much worse.


Yeah, just using some basic enb config to enable the color correct palette.

I think I'm burnt out on this game. Seems more drawn out than it should be.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This Crysis mod is pretty solid. With mods the jungle environments still haven't been beat, six years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I keep saying this, but they really took two steps back with DS3 with lighting and environments.


is that the original crysis (screenshot) with mods?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> is that the original crysis (screenshot) with mods?


Yes. Main mod is here. http://www.crydev.net/viewtopic.php?f=277&t=106000&start=75

The rest is just .cfg adjustments and a few other texture mods.


----------



## rogueblade

What is this Defiance game? What's it all about?????????


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> What is this Defiance game? What's it all about?????????


The best YouTube video I could find was not suitable for OCN because TotalBiscuit is a bucket mouth








So yeah, have a look on YouTube









*Defiance*, runs very nice on three screens!


----------



## jim2point0

The last of my *Darksiders 2* screenshots. I lost my motivation to trudge through its easy puzzle after easy puzzle gameplay


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The last of my *Darksiders 2* screenshots. I lost my motivation to trudge through its easy puzzle after easy puzzle gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it really that bad? I have the game, but didn't get to play it yet.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is it really that bad? I have the game, but didn't get to play it yet.


Well that's entirely subjective. It got favorable reviews from most reviewers. It's not perfect and it can be a bit of a grind really, but overall it's pretty solid slasher with some RPG elements like gear/weapon/ability collecting and upgrading. If you like the DMC/Prince of Persia series this might appeal to you.

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/darksiders-ii

Disregard the visual criticism, the patched PC version is pretty decent looking in most areas.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well that's entirely subjective. It got favorable reviews from most reviewers. It's not perfect and it can be a bit of a grind really, but overall it's pretty solid slasher with some RPG elements like gear/weapon/ability collecting and upgrading. If you like the DMC series this might appeal to you.


The controls on PC for the spells; how are they? I am playing Darksiders 1 and I have quite some difficulty with using the wrath abilities.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> The controls on PC for the spells; how are they? I am playing Darksiders 1 and I have quite some difficulty with using the wrath abilities.


Probably best to just use a 360 pad on the PC. Lots of 3rd person action games work better this way. Annoying, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Probably best to just use a 360 pad on the PC. Lots of 3rd person action games work better this way. Annoying, but them's the breaks.


Bingo. I'm using the 360 pad and it works well enough. Except the camera is a bit of a pain sometimes. The game supports controllers natively.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> The best YouTube video I could find was not suitable for OCN because TotalBiscuit is a bucket mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, have a look on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Defiance*, runs very nice on three screens!


Watched his video on it, yah he likes to build a fort around a main gripe









Game looks good though


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh God, what have I done...?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Bingo. I'm using the 360 pad and it works well enough. Except the camera is a bit of a pain sometimes. The game supports controllers natively.


I played with a mouse + keyboard and had no qualms with the controls. Seems to work fine in all situations. No complaints here. And I really like the combat....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is it really that bad? I have the game, but didn't get to play it yet.


I enjoyed it for a bit. But seriously... the puzzles are not challenging. At all. I don't think I'm a genius at puzzles either. And every area is a puzzle grind. I can appreciate a good puzzle game. I love Portal \ Portal 2. But this game is mostly fun for me when I can fight stuff. I want to finish teh game but I don't want to climb across any more conveniently placed hand-holds on walls and jump on hangy wood beams to get to where I can grab the bomb to throw at the corruption so i can turn the thing that lets me get the skeleton key. It's just that same thing over and over and over again....


----------



## TheRadik

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## connectwise

I would love to try out Mass Effect 3. I even bought tons of ME2 DLC's but never even played it. Origin though, I just don't want to give EA more money and use Origin.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I would love to try out Mass Effect 3. I even bought tons of ME2 DLC's but never even played it. Origin though, I just don't want to give EA more money and use Origin.


Bioware lost me when I had to buy Bioware points to get DLC. And AFAIK they have yet to release complete editions of 2 or 3. So whutevs, cant be arsed to care. RIP Mako.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I would love to try out Mass Effect 3. I even bought tons of ME2 DLC's but never even played it. Origin though, I just don't want to give EA more money and use Origin.


I picked it up for $20 or something a few weeks ago, haven't touched it yet, but it's the next play-through.
*Max Payne 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rogueblade

omg it's so worth it ^


----------



## routek

Project Cars - User made livery F1 McLaren


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Mass Effect 3*


I could hardly believe that was from a game, I had no idea Mass Effect 3 looked so good, all the more reason to play it


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sanitarium

*Bioshock:infinite*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: No, seriously dont look unless youve finished!






Spoiler: You've been warned!


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite* Downsampling 1440p


----------



## Lifeshield

*Warframe*

**


----------



## TheRadik

*Street Fighter X Tekken* (SweetFX & DownSampling)


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks great, needs more mods!

Not a fan of the gameplay though. Prefer SSFIV:AE.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## jim2point0

Screenshot thread pushed to the 2nd page??!

Eh, here are some Dishonored screens. Getting myself hyped for the DLC.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Probably best to just use a 360 pad on the PC. Lots of 3rd person action games work better this way. Annoying, but them's the breaks.


I don't own a controller. Any alternate suggestions?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't own a controller. Any alternate suggestions?


Buy one.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't own a controller. Any alternate suggestions?


I have an xbox 360 controller that I bought for my PC aaaages ago... and I never use it. Gimme your address


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I have an xbox 360 controller that I bought for my PC aaaages ago... and I never use it. Gimme your address


I live in Europe, so that might be an issue (I am assuming you live in the US).









I would get one, but my mum would claim that a controller isn't good for my hands and stuff, due to the thumb-sticks and grip.


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah that's a bit far


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I would get one, but my mum would claim that a controller isn't good for my hands and stuff, due to the thumb-sticks and grip.


You have got to be kidding me...


----------



## NeoReaper

Ill put some pictures of my moments in Unreal Tournament 3 later, OCN won't let me upload anything right now.... Common issue with me.


----------



## NeoReaper

Here is me about to seperate this guy from his top half in Unreal Tournament 3.


----------



## TwiggLe

Just playing some BF3 campaign 5760x1080 Ultra presets on my sig rig.
Can't wait till my waterblock comes in next week so I won't have to listen to my GPU's fan...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf

Just a few bioshock infinite just finished the game and thought there was some awesome scenery towards the end


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Dat lighting. As I was wondering the rooms where Issacs dead GF starts talking to him and things get weird, my power starts flickering in conjunction with the scene and then goes out. Kinda freaked me out a little.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You have got to be kidding me...


Mothers can be very irrational.


----------



## TheRadik

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Deponia*


----------



## KyleN

Trine 2


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me about to seperate this guy from his top half in Unreal Tournament 3.


Are there still a lot of people playing this? I'd love to get back into Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Crysis 3*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Deponia*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great looking game!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

zzzzz Dishonored nothing new here....


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> zzzzz Dishonored nothing new here....


The bottom three are new: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/14600_50#post_19729105


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> The bottom three are new: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/14600_50#post_19729105


Well crap. I'm quite tired.... and clicked on the wrong images. Fixed!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Darkness II* (last ones)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## HiCZoK

FUEL - such underrated huge world. 1440p and 2x ssaa.


----------



## babouk100

Tomb Raider


----------



## AbdullahG

You know, I heard a lot about the Tomb Raider death scenes. I didn't realize they were that brutal.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition*

Praise The Sun!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You know, I heard a lot about the Tomb Raider death scenes. I didn't realize they were that brutal.


The first possible death scene is probably the most shocking if you hadn't known about them ahead of time, she'll get squashed twice by boulders trying to break free from a pursuer. Here's a complimentary video on me







:

Slight spoilers, kinda, be warned lol


----------



## TheRadik

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## jim2point0

Out of curiosity... is there some limit to how many screenshots\images we have tied to our account? Because I know I upload a ton of screenshots due to how easy the uploader is to use (I love it).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Does any one have some FXAA Tool settings for Mass Effect 3 I can use? Don't feel like setting up my own, and the config I just tried was terrible.


----------



## Derko1

Wow! Those Alice shots look incredible! I think I may pick up the game next time it's on sale.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! Those Alice shots look incredible! I think I may pick up the game next time it's on sale.


The best one to get is The Complete Collection on Amazon. It's the only way to get the original that can be played through the menu of the new one. Origin used to sell it, but they no longer do, yet the Amazon version registers on Origin. Go figure.

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Madness-Complete-Collection-Download/dp/B00AKILZR4/

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Alice-Madness-Complete-Collection-Download/product/B00AKILZR4?tp=all&chart=1&active=summary

Might be a while.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*

Tribute to *Ayrton Senna* probably the greatest F1 driver ever!

*R.I.P.* *AYRTON SENNA* 1960-1994


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *PROJECT C.A.R.S.*
> 
> Tribute to *Ayrton Senna* probably the greatest F1 driver ever!
> 
> *R.I.P.* *AYRTON SENNA* 1960-1994


Great driver, nice screenshots...wrong helmet.



*Fallout 3-Megaton*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Fallout32013-04-1421-44-37-09_zps3544f2fe.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Fallout32013-04-1421-45-03-15_zpsd6cda35d.png.html


----------



## R8TEDM3

@ Lhotse game is still pre-alpha...helmet will come later. We talked about that on SMS forums last week! Good eye though


----------



## LifeDisturbens

_Fallout New Vegas + ENB Next Generation 2, Fertile Wasteland, Project Reality. (NO TEXTUREMODS, ACTUALLY)._















The bad quality is overclocked's fault. *This site doesn't support BMP files.*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> _Fallout New Vegas + ENB Next Generation 2, Fertile Wasteland, Project Reality. (NO TEXTUREMODS, ACTUALLY)._
> 
> The bad quality is overclocked's fault. *This site doesn't support BMP files.*


BMPs are bad. Plain and simple.

There are a myriad of programs to convert to PNGs \ high quality JPGs easily. FastStone Imageviewer comes to mind, and can easily do an entire batch at once. Convert to PNG or a 100% quality JPG with no color subsampling and you'll get the same quality with a MUCH better file size than a BMP.


----------



## BradleyW

Which profiles are you guy's using on Bioshock Infinite?
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/130/
Cheers.


----------



## jim2point0

The "BioShock Infinite doesn't need no profiles beyond maybe a slight curves adjustment if you want more contrast but otherwise leave it alone because its gorgeous as is" profile.


----------



## TheRadik

*Street Fighter X Tekken*


----------



## mironccr345

How is that game? Any good?


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## amd655

Clive Barkers Jericho 2560x1600 + 4xMSAA max settings GTX 480.


----------



## amd655

Deus Ex Human Revolution 2560x1600 max settings +MLAA GTX 480.


----------



## amd655

Medal of Honor WarFighter 2560x1600 ULTRA settings + FXAA GTX 480


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think the only Fallout screens that have impressed me have been Wanny's. As fun to play as those games were, the game itself just looks awful and dated no matter what's done do it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think the only Fallout screens that have impressed me have been Wanny's. As fun to play as those games were, the game itself just looks awful and dated no matter what's done do it.


I don't even like Wanny's. I only really like the ones Midhras puts up. But his are also because he can take damn good screenshots as well as know his way around coding an ENB config from scratch.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

*Bulletstorm*.





Pain in the butt to screenshot this game.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Bulletstorm*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain in the butt to screenshot this game.


The game does look great... but I know what you mean about getting good shots. So I played this for around an hour on Win7 and it worked fine. I figure I'd finish it at some point. Then went back to it when I was on Win8 and the game is not compatible. With no known fixes.


----------



## Lifeshield

*TESV: Skyrim with Unreal Cinema ENB*

















**

**


----------



## TheRadik

Just yesterday I installed the *BULLETSTORM*


----------



## Lifeshield

Honestly I thought that character was either the dude in your avatar or Jack Black, lol.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Honestly I thought that character was either the dude in your avatar or Jack Black, lol.


LOL . Jim Morrison = Jack Balck


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Honestly I thought that character was either the dude in your avatar or Jack Black, lol.


I thought it was one of the beegees


----------



## Derko1

I finally got Bullstorm working on Win8... and wow. I had last played it when I only had a single 6870 and could not really max it out with AA. Now using DS and 8xAA. The game really looks inredible. The characters probably have some of the best "skin" I've ever seen. It still looks plasticky... but not in a terribly bad way.

Playing DS1 - I'm almost done with Chapter 4, haven't really taken any shots... but at the end of Chapter 3, this happens... supposed to be the engines of the ship. Where does all that heat and smoke go?! It seems like an incredibly bad idea.


----------



## amd655

MSAA does not work in DS games....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Defiance!


----------



## amd655

Actually looks very good ACHILEE5, may have to pick it up









Was i playing BF3 with you one day? i swear i saw your username in the score board


----------



## ACHILEE5

Nah, it must have been the other Achilles









But yeah, Defiance is good fun, and it's a huge game








And if you do buy it, let me know your Toon's name so we can group-up and do some coop
















A couple more screenshots from my fail of a Defiance thread









Make your Toon!


Fight Giant Bosses!


Immersive Gameplay!


Personalise Your Load Outs!


Explore!


Plays Nice on Three Screens!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> MSAA does not work in DS games....


Was that in response to me?


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> MSAA does not work in DS games....


You can apply super-sampling and/or MSAA via Nvidia Inspector with the right anti-aliasing bit numbers, which can be obtained by googling it.


----------



## jim2point0

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Lhotse

*Fallout 3*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Fallout32013-04-1719-30-48-13_zpsfd4a0fa5.png.html


----------



## jim2point0

Sleepin Dawgz


----------



## almighty15

Crysis with 16xAF, 4xMSAA+4xTrSSAA+MLAA


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Defiance!


This game seems super overpriced but looks fun! Are you watching the series?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Defiance!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game seems super overpriced but looks fun! Are you watching the series?
Click to expand...

I saw part one of the series. But the game's much better than that!





I'll PM you a short video we made last night, once it's uploaded


----------



## jim2point0

Mo Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I saw part one of the series. But the game's much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you a short video we made last night, once it's uploaded


Thanks for sharing the video mate, looks good!


----------



## TheRadik

*Dishonored - The Knife of Dunwall*








*Dishonored*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video mate, looks good!


I made another 5 minute video








This time we were helping a mate with missions that I'd already done! And so I didn't know the objective and well, it went a bit wrong








PM sent


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I made another 5 minute video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time we were helping a mate with missions that I'd already done! And so I didn't know the objective and well, it went a bit wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent


I also got the video. Will be watching soon. Cheers.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I also got the video. Will be watching soon. Cheers.


Where we wiped-out the wrong location









The game's so much like Borderlands 1, but online with better GFX!
And I'm bang on it right now


----------



## chris164935

Just started this game:


Uh-mazing is all I can say.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Sorry about the different aspect ratios, playing it on two different screens.


----------



## The_ocho

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brainsick

And now for something completely different...

*Far Cry 2 downsampled from 3200x1800 + SweetFX:*








It looks alright for such an old game I think.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

few more war thunder shots


----------



## brown bird

Metro 2033


----------



## doomlord52

Well.... more Metro 2033.... (@2880x1800, max settings, no AA - I get about 30fps).


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> And now for something completely different...
> 
> *Far Cry 2 downsampled for 3200x1800 + SweetFX:*
> 
> 
> 
> It looks alright for such an old game I think.


Yeah your right looks really nice, remember when it first came out the fire effects were amazing


----------



## Ithanul

So glad I found out about SweetFX and other things to do to games.

Darksiders 2 + SweetFX

Right now doing 2nd run through.









Though, how do yall get rid of the HUDs in games?


----------



## Brainsick

Hey, im also on my second playthrough of Darksiders II, here are some screenies of my SweetFX preset.















It's a great game!

-edit- also, our systems are pretty similar.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> -edit- also, our systems are pretty similar.


Yeah, you got the HAF 922, and I got the big HAF X. Even the same Sandybridge at same clocks.







Though after this Chimp Challenge I plan to aim for 5GHz though.

You playing with controller or keyboard+mouse on Darksiders 2?
Myself I rocking with keyboard+mouse on that game.


----------



## Brainsick

Nah man, im using my xbox controller right now, I personally like it better on this game, I made my first playthrough with mouse+keyboard though.

Good luck with your OC


----------



## Brainsick

*GTA IV: EFLC (MP)*





Guy driving a toilet











This game's multiplayer is completely mental...

(sorry about the double post btw)


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, you got the HAF 922, and I got the big HAF X. Even the same Sandybridge at same clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though after this Chimp Challenge I plan to aim for 5GHz though.
> 
> You playing with controller or keyboard+mouse on Darksiders 2?
> Myself I rocking with keyboard+mouse on that game.


Could you send me the sweetfx file that you used for darksiders? And do you play with a controller? How are you finding casting spells using the keyboard? Did you change any of the key layouts?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Could you send me the sweetfx file that you used for darksiders? And do you play with a controller? How are you finding casting spells using the keyboard? Did you change any of the key layouts?


I never hardly mess with stock game controls. I think the only game I mess with layout was L4D2.
I just use the radial pop up menu to cast spells. I do it so fast it does not bother me.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I never hardly mess with stock game controls. I think the only game I mess with layout was L4D2.
> I just use the radial pop up menu to cast spells. I do it so fast it does not bother me.


I am currently playing DS1 and I find the whole tab and choose 1,2,3,4 quite inconvenient and I don't use them too often.


----------



## chris164935

More Bioshock Infinite screenshots.












Meleeing is SO much fun.


Spoiler: Warning: Graphic!











I'm in love with this game. I got it and Crysis 3 for free with AMD's bundle thing. I had installed Crysis 3 first, and while, graphically, it is stunning, Bioshock Infinite blows Crysis 3 out of the water in terms of fun gameplay, soundtrack, story-telling, etc.


----------



## TheRadik

*Street Fighter X Tekken*


----------



## brown bird

Metro 2033 + SweetFX


----------



## MaxFTW

Moar p.cars screens pls :3


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Moar p.cars screens pls :3


Here you go MaxFTW


----------



## TheRadik

*Bulletstorm*


----------



## Brainsick

*GTA IV: Custom ENB + SweetFX Hybrid (new version):*


----------



## bvsbutthd101

All these Project Car screenshots making me jealous. Can't wait till they release that game.


----------



## jim2point0

Project Cars seems like a screenshot factory. I get the impression that nobody actually plays it =P

Playing The Witcher 2 right now (needed a break from Sleeping Dogs). Sadly, this game isn't very screenshot friendly.


----------



## brown bird

I bought The Witcher 2 on Steam months ago and haven't played it yet...I was a huge fan of the first one, I must find time to play the second!


----------



## shilka

Good old Crysis in 1440P

Messing around with major strickland


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Project Cars seems like a screenshot factory. I get the impression that nobody actually plays it =P
> 
> Playing The Witcher 2 right now (needed a break from Sleeping Dogs). Sadly, this game isn't very screenshot friendly.


I've actually been playing Sleeping Dogs for the first time since about a week or so ago, thoroughly enjoying it thus far.

Shame about The Witcher 2... Such a gorgeous game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> I bought The Witcher 2 on Steam months ago and haven't played it yet...I was a huge fan of the first one, I must find time to play the second!


Get to it! Ha. The Witcher games are among my favorites.


----------



## R8TEDM3

I play pCARS every day and not just because of pic's! The game even in pre-alpha state is better than 90% of all other racing games out there...it's so much fun, that i can't play any of my new games that i bought.

It's so addictive i can't explain! By the time it releases it's gonna be the most complete sim-racing experience out there









Also Witcher 2 is one of my favorite games this gen, forest area is just stunning! Can't wait for Witcher 3


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> *GTA IV: Custom ENB + SweetFX Hybrid (new version):*


gta V better look better than this.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> gta V better look better than this.


You know for a fact it will not. It's still aimed at current gen consoles.

The thing about ENB is that it allows you to introduce graphics settings that will push even the toughest PCs, let alone consoles. And people can customize it to their liking, which is also something that can't be done on consoles.

What we'll get is a better looking game than the base GTA IV (ESPECIALLY trees\character models), but will still require ENB to compete with IV. And Borris will definitely add ENB to it, as it will be one of the most popular games to date, just like GTA IV and Skyrim.


----------



## headcracker

Minecraft. My HQ









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/javaw2013042102311764.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/javaw2013042102314940.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/javaw2013042102321066.png/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Defiance


----------



## jim2point0

*Dishonored - Knife of Dunwall* deserves some good screenshots
















More to come, I'm sure.


----------



## Brainsick

Few more *modded GTAIV* shots:












These will probably be my last shots, im pretty satisfied with the results right now; If anyone wants to give the mod a try send me a pm!


----------



## kzone75

Tomb Raider..


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You know for a fact it will not. It's still aimed at current gen consoles.
> 
> The thing about ENB is that it allows you to introduce graphics settings that will push even the toughest PCs, let alone consoles. And people can customize it to their liking, which is also something that can't be done on consoles.
> 
> What we'll get is a better looking game than the base GTA IV (ESPECIALLY trees\character models), but will still require ENB to compete with IV. And Borris will definitely add ENB to it, as it will be one of the most popular games to date, just like GTA IV and Skyrim.


I need check out this ENB


----------



## TheRadik

*Sacred Citadel*


----------



## jim2point0

More Dishonored: Knife of Dunwall


----------



## amd655

*Battlefield 3 2560x1440 Native High with 2xMSAA + FXAA GTX 480*


----------



## HiCZoK

Fuel


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Fuel


Looks great. Is the game worth buying? I heard the world is huge (though it looks lifeless here)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Looks great. Is the game worth buying? I heard the world is huge (though it looks lifeless here)


I have it, and it's fun though repetitive. It's old now though, I think I picked it up for a mere $10 a couple years ago, so I bet it's cheap enough if you can find it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Island*


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have it, and it's fun though repetitive. It's old now though, I think I picked it up for a mere $10 a couple years ago, so I bet it's cheap enough if you can find it.


Its fun if You like just roaming around BIGGEST WORLD in ay game ever.

Just use cheats to unlock all vehicles and map and roam around and admire the view. The game is great for that. Driving itself is medicore


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I have it, and it's fun though repetitive. It's old now though, I think I picked it up for a mere $10 a couple years ago, so I bet it's cheap enough if you can find it.


I saw it on Steam still for 10 bucks. Debating about getting it next month just for casual fun.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Warframe*









*Skyrim*


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


>


I vote that for the best car screen shot on a computer game ever taken. Seriously that is beautiful


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> I vote that for the best car screen shot on a computer game ever taken. Seriously that is beautiful


Thanks phill1978...a few more *PROJECT C.A.R.S. pic's*


----------



## Lifeshield

Wow! Probably the best screenshots I've seen of the game yet.

It really makes me wish I could play it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

ZZzzzzzzz, wake me up if it ever comes out of pre pre pre alpha. It's on course to out do GT5's development cycle.


----------



## doomlord52

So, new 320.00 beta drivers (NV) increase FPS in Metro 2033 by ~9% when using SLI. This makes the game playable (for me) @ 2880x1800, max settings (No advanced DoF/AA) @ ~40-60fps.








Can't wait for LL.


----------



## AbdullahG

Wish I could play Metro 2033 after upgrading. Too bad it won't start up.
Uninstalled newest version of PhysX and installed the one that came with Metro 2033. Finally, it starts!


----------



## yukkerz




----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## andrews2547

Red Dead Redemption



Not really a screenshot, but I don't have anything to take screenshots from a PS3 and unfortunately Rockstar won't port RDR to PC


----------



## HiCZoK

so there is grass on ps3 ?


----------



## andrews2547

On some games, yes









Especially exclusives.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*


----------



## Makusu

BPM:185
Song Success Rate: 9.6% (11423 of 119493 plays)


----------



## amd655

Where i uninstalled teh bag of poop RE6.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Down-scaling really makes playing on an HDTV a much better experience. It's a 32" 1080P, which is set at 2624 x 1476, which gives it around the same "pixel pitch" as my 24" 1920x1200. Not sure if that made sense, cause "pixel pitch" is not the right term, but meh.


----------



## doomlord52

MORE metro @ 2880x1800


----------



## Unstableiser

Flight sim and DSPtD


----------



## sterik01

Bioshiock Infinite

I just can't get into the game. Played for 20 minutes yesterday and that's all I could take.


----------



## TheRadik

*Alice Madness Returns*


----------



## Ithanul

Got Tomb Raider now. Manage to play a little bit of it. With SweetFX.









Still probably going to tweak SweetFX for another few hours on this game.


----------



## utterfabrication

Warframe


----------



## Atham

Might I ask, how do you increase FOV in Metro 2033?


----------



## jim2point0

Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Skyrim. HEAVILY modded. Custom ENB.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks awesome! What do you think of the game? I remember that I always said to my self I had to get this when I was gaming on consoles... never got around to it though.

Great shots!


----------



## TheRadik

*BULLETSTORM*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That looks awesome! What do you think of the game? I remember that I always said to my self I had to get this when I was gaming on consoles... never got around to it though.
> 
> Great shots!


I absolutely adored the game. If you like story based shooters, you probably will too! And the graphics are actually pretty nice too.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That looks awesome! What do you think of the game? I remember that I always said to my self I had to get this when I was gaming on consoles... never got around to it though.
> 
> Great shots!


Thanks. It definitely takes some creative angles to really make this game look pleasing to the eyes these days. I remembered it looking much better... but those were before my downsampling\SweetFX days and seeing games at 4K on a regular basis. So yeah.

It's an ok game. It has some decently fun mechanics and its alright in short busts. It's filling in the time between new releases I suppose







Worth the $10 I paid for it? Yup.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks. It definitely takes some creative angles to really make this game look pleasing to the eyes these days. I remembered it looking much better... but those were before my downsampling\SweetFX days and seeing games at 4K on a regular basis. So yeah.
> 
> It's an ok game. It has some decently fun mechanics and its alright in short busts. It's filling in the time between new releases I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the $10 I paid for it? Yup.


Dat brown game.

Nice BS pics Radik!


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Island Riptide*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Offline

Xenoblade Chronicles, Not exactly a PC game but it is running on Dolphin so i thought why not...


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Xenoblade Chronicles, Not exactly a PC game but it is running on Dolphin so i thought why not...


.........Dang, it looks awesome on Dolphin. I really need to get around to finishing that game.







One reason I still have my Wii.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dat brown game.


Well. Yeah. It's a western.

Not enough SweetFX? Let's saturate the crap out of this sucker!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well. Yeah. It's a western.
> 
> Not enough SweetFX? Let's saturate the crap out of this sucker!


I know you're being sarcastic but that game is awfully depressing. I mean unless you're some kind of minimalist fan. A game can still look good even with a bland pallet, like Tomb Raider for example.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Medal of Honor™ Warfighter


----------



## Maiky

Here are some screenies of Sniper Ghost Warrior 2


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Medal of Honor™ Warfighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that maxed? Looks worse than bfbc2. Pretty sad colors as well.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## Maiky

^^^^Talk about realistic GFX! ^^^^^


----------



## amd655

Bully Scholaship Edition 8xMSAA 1920x1080 with my custom ENB mods.


----------



## Lhotse

*Morrigan-Dragon Age Origins*

_I used to be an adventurer like you until...._









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-26_00009_zps18a8c61c.jpg.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Is that maxed? Looks worse than bfbc2. Pretty sad colors as well.


No, it was just at default settings for 120Hz gaming!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Medal of Honor™ Warfighter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you're 480's holding up in surround?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Medal of Honor™ Warfighter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you're 480's holding up in surround?
Click to expand...

It's playable on medium in surround (50+fps)!
But I'm only playing on my 120Hz centre monitor because it's really nice maxed out


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K13*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NBA2K13*


Since when was Justin Bieber in the NBA?


----------



## kx11

RE 6 + Mods


----------



## Maiky

man these screens look amazing..

Project CARS takes the cake, hands down..


----------



## R8TEDM3

*PROJECT C.A.R.S.*


----------



## doomlord52

Nice to see the 2012 revision of the Gumpert Apollo being used, rather than the older 2010 design (main differences are the sides and rear exhaust).

I don't think any other games out there have the new version of the car...


----------



## Maiky

this is torture, waiting for both BF4 and CARS to drop.. Gonna need a second GPU, hope Santa is generous this year


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Nice to see the 2012 revision of the Gumpert Apollo being used, rather than the older 2010 design (main differences are the sides and rear exhaust).
> 
> I don't think any other games out there have the new version of the car...


You're right, as of now right now pCARS is the only game with that revision...nice catch


----------



## Maiky

A few more SGW2 screenies in sequence









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/sniperghostwarrior22013v.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/sniperghostwarrior22013.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/sniperghostwarrior22013.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/sniperghostwarrior22013e.png/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/sniperghostwarrior22013x.png/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

*Planetside 2*


----------



## TheRadik

Adventure Games

*DEPONIA 2*








































*A Vampyre Story*








































*Lost Horizon*


----------



## jim2point0

Some Planetside 2 scenery and such


----------



## LeandroJVarini

* Nvidia 2D Surround * 6036 x 1080 * Extreme All * Maldo Mod * Black Fire Mod *


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## routek

Project Cars













space engine


----------



## R8TEDM3

Awesome pic's *routek*







...i recognize that style from somewhere


----------



## LeandroJVarini

* Nvidia 2D Surround * 6036 x 1080 * Extreme All * Maldo Mod * Black Fire Mod *


----------



## amd655

*3120x1680 -GTX 480 890/1780/4200 MAX Settings*


----------



## jim2point0

Need for Speed: Most Wanted













It's no project cars but it's decently fun


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Need for Speed: Most Wanted
> 
> It's no project cars but it's decently fun


I need to know what you've done with that game graphically. I'd assume SweetFX + downsampling? That's the best I've seen that game look.


----------



## TheRadik

*DEAD ISLAND GOTY*

































--


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I need to know what you've done with that game graphically. I'd assume SweetFX + downsampling? That's the best I've seen that game look.


Just downsampling. Only using SweetFX for SMAA and screen capture. No other tweaks.

Funny thing is, the latest versions that ship with Origin have SSAA as an option. That on top of downsampling looks amazing! However, there is no camera hack \ no hud solution for those versions. So I'm using a downgraded version that does not include SSAA. SO.... these COULD look better. If Racer_S ever comes back from his hiatus and fixes the camera hack for the newest version. But I'm not waiting around.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's fun for a few hours and that's about it. And I generally like racing games. It makes for a nice lens flare simulator.


----------



## TheRadik

*Bulletsotrm*


----------



## LeandroJVarini

* Nvidia 2D Surround * 6036 x 1080 * Extreme All * Maldo Mod * Black Fire Mod *


----------



## ivr56

Some juicy Mechwarrior Online

*All Alone*

*On the Move*

*A Frozen City*

*Yen Lo Wang*

*Bunkers*

*Time to Move Out*

*In Search for Prey*

*DAKKA DAKKA DAKKA*

*Kill Shot*

*Advancing*

*Frozen City*

*Jenner Alley*


----------



## jim2point0

*Need For Speed: Most Wanted.* This time with some SweetFX tweaks.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*


----------



## Lhotse

*Dragon Age Origins*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-22_00004_zps94c1b8ff.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-29_00002_zpseb23a40d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-22_00007_zpsb37770e7.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-29_00020_zpsf8771829.jpg.html


----------



## almighty15

The only thing wrong with the Project Cars shots are the rubber tires...they look crap and out of place next to the rest of the assets.... Need to re-work that rubber shader.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

*Fallout 3 Mods: Project reality+ NMC Texture Pack+ Dynavision*





*Far Cry 3*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## jim2point0

Need For Speed Most Wanted


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*


----------



## ACHILEE5

FarCry 3 Blood Dragon









Here's the map!



Three Blood Dragons










You have to lure them with Cyber Hearts, to anything you want killed










I used a Blood Dragon to clear a base, I just had to knockout the base defence system










The gameplay's just the same as FarCry 3 with the full tattoo!


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Need For Speed Most Wanted


Bought the game after your last Screenshots... They're outstanding (First game killing my 670 with downsampling)










Sorry for large quote


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh good, so were back to quoting large posts.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> Bought the game after your last Screenshots... They're outstanding (First game killing my 670 with downsampling)


Woo! I'm liking it but I just wanna get out of my stupid car and explore the scenery sometimes. There are NO PEOPLE. Only cars. Kinda odd...


----------



## TheRadik

*Zeno Clash II*


----------



## The_ocho

boredom, playing CS GO waiting while my ship flys to my friend lol


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is anyone actually enjoying the turd that is Zeno Clash? I played for about 30 mins and couldn't figure out why people enjoy it. It's just stupid. Maybe that's the appeal.


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## KyleN

Nice pCars shots.. To bad about the jaggies all over


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Nice pCars shots.. To bad about the jaggies all over


They're not jaggies, i increased my contrast way too much on those shots through SweetFx settings, that's why the screen looks pixelated! I'm gonna tone it down next time:thumb: I'm downsampling+forcing 32x CSAA, and 8x supersampling through Nvidia inspector!

pCars


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> They're not jaggies, i increased my contrast way too much on those shots through SweetFx settings, that's why the screen looks pixelated! I'm gonna tone it down next time:thumb: I'm downsampling+forcing 32x CSAA, and 8x supersampling through Nvidia inspector!
> 
> pCars


I opened that one in full view and it is, in fact, full of jagged edges. Yiiiiikes

Don't know how you're forcing AA but I don't think it's working.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I opened that one in full view and it is, in fact, full of jagged edges. Yiiiiikes
> 
> Don't know how you're forcing AA but I don't think it's working.


The game even has an option for downsampling within... are you not using it? I've tried 4xSSAA in game and it kills my fps at 2720x1530 downsampling to begin with... I'm at like 17fps in game.







.... but not even one jagged edge ANYWHERE.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Dunno why is it bypassing it then? These are my Nvidia inspector settings, am i doing something wrong???


----------



## amd655

Not all games respond to driver forced AA.

BF3 is one of them.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Dunno why is it bypassing it then? These are my Nvidia inspector settings, am i doing something wrong???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The games engine does not allow it. That's why you're getting such great performance and also have a million jaggies. That's also why there's like 10 different AA options in-game.

Only downsampling and supersampling are the things that work. You can use #xSGSSAA in your nvidia profile and it will work, but at a huge performance cost.

Source 1 : very first question.
Source 2: If you're a member of their forums... discusses the different options and how it affects the game.
Source 3: 2nd post from the top... talks about best options. Thread talks about the different things that do and don't work.


----------



## R8TEDM3

I'm still confused why my SweetFx AA combined with downsampling is not kicking in? I'm gonna try 8xSGSSAA and i'll let you know if it's helping or not! Thanks for the links Derko1


----------



## nasmith2000

GTA IV *proreal enb* (by gxstorm, fellow ocn'er) + high end release beta (new mid/high end beta settings to be released soon)

follow the release thread here...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380967/gta-proreal-mod-release/0_30


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm pretty sure spoiler tags just hide whatever is in the spoiler, the pics are still downloaded upon opening the page, and for me, this page is still loading, after at least a minute or two. And clicking on the spoiler to reveal what's in there does't work until the entire page has loaded. Even if it's a spoiler someone else has on the same page. So if each of your 14 pics are around 10MB, that was 140MB just to view your post, without opening the spoiler.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I'm pretty sure spoiler tags just hide whatever is in the spoiler, the pics are still downloaded upon opening the page, and for me, this page is still loading, after at least a minute or two. And clicking on the spoiler to reveal what's in there does't work until the entire page has loaded. Even if it's a spoiler someone else has on the same page. So if each of your 14 pics are around 10MB, that was 140MB just to view your post, without opening the spoiler.


hmm i wasn't aware of that (w/ respect to spolier)... took out the additional pics in case others were having same prob









my page loads in about 15 seconds but have pretty decent speeds


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> GTA IV *proreal enb* (by gxstorm, fellow ocn'er) + high end release beta (new


That is silly amounts of dark...


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That is silly amounts of dark...


yeah he's aware and working on the timecycle...."beta"


----------



## Sadmoto

here is a picture of me in FC3 (1360x768, Ultra, HDAO, 4x AA)

for some reason the reflection is a view of the base I had just taken out, it looked neat so i SS it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> hmm i wasn't aware of that (w/ respect to spolier)... took out the additional pics in case others were having same prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my page loads in about 15 seconds but have pretty decent speeds


This thread is already pretty brutal on the usage, so every little bit helps. Thanks! What I try to do, since I like to post sets of about 10 pics too (though in jpg form, and much smaller in size), is to post a small set of pics, wait for some others to post and move it to the next page, then post another small set of pics. You could make a smaller post on every page, rather than one giant one, if that makes sense. I know some users don't stick to the 10 post per page limit, but I would also assume they have a descent connection.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> This thread is already pretty brutal on the usage, so every little bit helps. Thanks! What I try to do, since I like to post sets of about 10 pics too (though in jpg form, and much smaller in size), is to post a small set of pics, wait for some others to post and move it to the next page, then post another small set of pics. You could make a smaller post on every page, rather than one giant one, if that makes sense. I know some users don't stick to the 10 post per page limit, but I would also assume they have a descent connection.


ahh---so i am googling how to convert bmp to jpeg, didn't know there was a size different. if there is an easy way you do that would you mind sharing?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> ahh---so i am googling how to convert bmp to jpeg, didn't know there was a size different. if there is an easy way you do that would you mind sharing?


Simplest way without downloading anything is to just open the BMP in MS Paint, and then "Save As", and it will have a JPEG option, among some others. There are bulk image conversion tools out there, but I don't really trust them to handle my stuff without loads of jpg artifacts. Paint seems to work well. Or something like Photoshop or GIMP would be fine too. Your 10MB bmp files will probably only be around 1MB in jpg form.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Simplest way without downloading anything is to just open the BMP in MS Paint, and then "Save As", and it will have a JPEG option, among some others. There are bulk image conversion tools out there, but I don't really trust them to handle my stuff without loads of jpg artifacts. Paint seems to work well. Or something like Photoshop or GIMP would be fine too. Your 10MB bmp files will probably only be around 1MB in jpg form.


thanks--changed it up so hopefully it shaves a few secs on load times.


----------



## Saq

Dungeon Siege 3 with the latest Sweet FX.







The jaggies on that circular symbol in the last pic used to be crazy without Sweet FX. Now its smooth and clean running 2560x1440 while Sweet FX'ing.


----------



## amd655

This on your 6850?

If so, looks great, how is performance?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This on your 6850?
> 
> If so, looks great, how is performance?


It is indeed, the performance is still running pretty smooth, and that's on a 32 bit OS of all things.


----------



## amd655

Nice, good to see a smaller chip running a game that well with such eye candy


----------



## amd655

*Medal of Honor: Warfighter
1920x1080 max settings with low FXAA+2xMSAA*


----------



## HiCZoK

Couple images of rage. 1080p but 8xSSAA and 16k textures config


----------



## Brainsick

Nice, im playing Rage too! (downsampled from 3200x1800), I wish I could add SweetFX to it...


----------



## TheRadik

Games for Windows 8:

*PINBALL FX2*








































*Jetpack Joyride*,

































Pinball FX2 will leave next week for Steam














. I'm waiting, I love pinball

*Overlord 2*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Couple images of rage. 1080p but 8xSSAA and 16k textures config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


want to reinstall RAGE and finish it again. Awesome screenshotting.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

Let's try this again! Downsampling 1440 to 1080p, DSX4 on, all settings ultra...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Less jaggies but also less detail.


----------



## amd655

Downsampling will kill texture resolution (odd i know)


----------



## R8TEDM3

LOL, well it is what it is...can't have best of both worlds i guess


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Downsampling will kill texture resolution (odd i know)


Wut. It doesn't. Well, in most cases it doesnt. Every game is different. You have to downsample from 2160p to be able to compete these days.

Try higher downsample res + SMAA and report back. Even if its 1fps it still counts.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wut. It doesn't. Well, in most cases it doesnt. Every game is different. You have to downsample from 2160p to be able to compete these days.
> 
> Try higher downsample res + SMAA and report back. Even if its 1fps it still counts.


Like what 3840x2160? Btw i'm already downsampling outside of the game, and also the game itself is downsampling 4x the res that i'm playing with right now, with built in DSX4!

I will try all of it together...if it doesn't melt my cards lol!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Here's what i got now...3200x1800 res (cards wouldn't take any other custom created res), DSX2 on, 4xSGSSAA forced with Nvidia inspector and SMAA via SweetFX, what do you guys think?


----------



## amd655

I am dissapoint....

Just messing mate, looks great









I am not a jaggies whore...


----------



## nasmith2000

some war thunda


----------



## Reloaded83

Those PCars shots are KILLING me! Looks amazing. I keep checking back to the site from time to time, in vain, in the naive hope that they might open it back up...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *Less jaggies but also less detail*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Like what 3840x2160? Btw i'm already downsampling outside of the game, and also the game itself is downsampling 4x the res that i'm playing with right now, with built in DSX4!
> 
> I will try all of it together...if it doesn't melt my cards lol!


I'm curious about this. I've noticed the complete opposite when downsampling. Things are WAYYY sharper via DS than any regular use of AA.

R8TEDM3... can you do some comparison shots? Like whatever you were using before and with the new settings?


----------



## R8TEDM3

Yeah, sure Derko1. Now that youb said it, i will take some screens of the same track, car, weather etc etc with different DS methods.

I would like to know as well which method works the best? It will have to be later this evening, as im at work right now!


----------



## Derko1

Some examples in Skyrim. Very easy to see downsampled is sharper.

1080:








1440:









1080:








1440:


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Those PCars shots are KILLING me! Looks amazing. I keep checking back to the site from time to time, in vain, in the naive hope that they might open it back up...


I hear you, I want to play it so bad. It looks amazing!


----------



## jim2point0

I look at Need For Speed Most Wanted and wish it had the car detail from Project Cars


----------



## crazyg0od33

But Jim, at least NFS is fun!

pCars had me sleeping in my chair in 10 minutes, plus I couldnt even get it to look half as good as you guys posting here. It was only $10 for me to get into it, but I wish I could pass off the license to someone who would actually want it :/

I hated it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> But Jim, at least NFS is fun!
> 
> pCars had me sleeping in my chair in 10 minutes, plus I couldnt even get it to look half as good as you guys posting here. It was only $10 for me to get into it, but I wish I could pass off the license to someone who would actually want it :/
> 
> I hated it.


I'd gladly give it a shot but definitely not for the racing aspect. Mostly to get it out of my screenshotting system so I can move on and never look back.

Most Wanted is probably the only racing game I've invested more than an hour in other than a Mario Kart game.

Especially if Project Cars has a Veyron. I love this car and Most Wanted has 2 of them


----------



## R8TEDM3

Here's a pic with my old settings...DX11, all setting Ultra, 2560x1440 downsampled to 1080p + DSX4 (game's built in downsampling 4x the resolution) + sweetFx SMAA enbled

and here we have a pic with new settings....DX11, all settings Ultra, 3200x1800 downsampled to 1080p + DSX4(game's built in downsampling 4x the resolution) + sweetFx SMAA enbled+ 4xSGSSAA forced through Nvidia Inspector!

top 2560x1440
bottom 3200x1800


----------



## Derko1

Hard to see a difference between them. I'm curious... what type of FPS are you getting? At 2xDSAA and 2720x1530, I'm in the low 50s in the forest track.

Can you do a shot with no down sampling, at 1080 and just regular MSAA?


----------



## mironccr345

Still working on FC3.









A rocket headed y way.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hard to see a difference between them. I'm curious... what type of FPS are you getting? At 2xDSAA and 2720x1530, I'm in the low 50s in the forest track.
> 
> Can you do a shot with no down sampling, at 1080 and just regular MSAA?


At 3200x1800, DSX4 and everything else ultra i'm getting about 14-20 FPS and 2560x1440 DSX4+ everything else ultra about 45-55 FPS!

Will take some pic's with your setings and i'll post them here in a bit...


----------



## yukkerz

Great game. Can't wait for cars like the 1M Coupe and RS500 cosworth group a. And hopefully confirm nissan. Need those skylines. We need to set up a Overclock race or something. I use a wheel, anyone else down?


----------



## R8TEDM3

Here it is Derko1...top pic 1080p, MSAA Off, no Downsampling, middle pic 1080p, MSAA On, no Downsampling and finally bottom pic 1080p, MSAA On, DSX4 On


----------



## R8TEDM3

Biggest difference that i can tell is the drivers helmet on top pic compared to the bottom one!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Biggest difference that i can tell is the drivers helmet on top pic compared to the bottom one!


Awesome samples! You can totally see that the last pic looks way better, not only less jaggies, but way more details. There is no difference in textures looking any less detailed either. If anything, some look slightly sharper.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome samples! You can totally see that the last pic looks way better, not only less jaggies, but way more details. There is no difference in textures looking any less detailed either. If anything, some look slightly sharper.


Well, there it is..Downsampling takes the cake. It seems more DS you do = less jaggies, much sharper picture and lots more detail







! Also i tried to see if increasing SMAA makes any difference,but sadly it doesn't

When forcing 4xSGSSAA and 8xSGSAA with Nvidia Inspector it really kills the FPS for minimal gains!


----------



## newone757

My latest Skyrim character. Click for full


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Well, there it is..Downsampling takes the cake. It seems more DS you do = less jaggies, much sharper picture and lots more detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Also i tried to see if increasing SMAA makes any difference,but sadly it doesn't
> 
> When forcing 4xSGSSAA and 8xSGSAA with Nvidia Inspector it really kills the FPS for minimal gains!


I just re-bought Hot Pursuit on Steam and am so jealous of you nvidia guys and SGSAA... I really wish we could apply SSAA to everything. Sadly it barely works.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Well it works on some games...pCARS isn't one of them....i could sell you my old GTX 590







then SGSAA would be your best friend







...


----------



## brown bird

The Witcher
Playing through 1 and 2 in preparation for 3...


----------



## LeandroJVarini

* Nvidia 2D Surround * 6036 x 1080 * Ultra All *


----------



## TheRadik

*Ms Splosion Man*
















































































*Serious Sam 3*.


----------



## Saq

Zombie Panic Source.


----------



## jim2point0

*Papa & Yo*

Been attempting to put some kind of free camera into this game but I don't think it's going to work out


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Papa & Yo*
> 
> Been attempting to put some kind of free camera into this game but I don't think it's going to work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks very good. You like it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Looks very good. You like it?


From the reviews I've seen it's a pretty bad game.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Looks very good. You like it?


It's not ground breaking or amazing. Nor does it have a compelling narrative. It's a 3rd person puzzle solver.

The reviews actually aren't terrible. I like the setting and the style of the visuals. It was $15 and is a nice filler in between other games.

I don't really have anything else to play right now. After this I'll probably try Zeno Clash 2.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's not ground breaking or amazing. Nor does it have a compelling narrative. It's a 3rd person puzzle solver.
> 
> The reviews actually aren't terrible. I like the setting and the style of the visuals. It was $15 and is a nice filler in between other games.
> 
> I don't really have anything else to play right now. After this I'll probably try Zeno Clash 2.


Cool... Guess it'll be something I might check out at 75% off.

Zeno Clash 2 is really terrible. Everyone equally has hated it.

So! I was wondering if you or Radik would be willing to do a Steam Guage look at how much your Steam account is worth? You guys buy like everything... I'm sure it's way more than mine.


----------



## jim2point0

So I post screenshots from 1 obscure game and suddenly I buy everything? This isn't true at all








Quote:


> You've spent 3118.5 hours playing this selection, which includes 158 items, is valued at $2356.6, and requires 787.53 GB


----------



## amd655




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So I post screenshots from 1 obscure game and suddenly I buy everything? This isn't true at all


hahaha









It just seems like you and Radik have like... EVERY GAME... I know Radik does.









Man... I got 13 more games just this week...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> The Witcher
> Playing through 1 and 2 in preparation for 3...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Too bad they made some of the best weapons in w1 to be carried over to w2 crappy as hell.


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## Saq

Trials Evolution Gold - With SweetFX 1.4 (which is making not much of a difference in this game)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Trials Evolution Gold


Tried the demo, got way too laggy when stuff exploded, which was fairly often. Fun gameplay, but needs some serious optimizing. Surprisingly, it worked great with 21:9.


----------



## Ghost23

Roughly 90% of these games are gifted to me by fans. Also have $150 un-used steam cash so there's that too.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Roughly 90% of these games are gifted to me by fans.


Where do I sign up to get game gifting fans?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Where do I sign up to get game gifting fans?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Papa & Yo*
> 
> Been attempting to put some kind of free camera into this game but I don't think it's going to work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good, especially the favelas.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems like you and Radik have like... EVERY GAME... I know Radik does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man... I got 13 more games just this week...


Wow, my steam account is only worth 1/10th of that. You guys are crazy.

EDIT: Whoops, sorry for double post.


----------



## KyleN

gta iv


----------



## jim2point0

More Papa & Yo


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

AMAZING GTA4 shots!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> AMAZING GTA4 shots!!!


This.


----------



## nasmith2000

gta iv, proreal enb (new release coming today, i understand) http://www.overclock.net/t/1380967/gta-proreal-mod-release/0_30

7680x4320 => 2560x1440 (enb supersampling)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> gta iv


wow man... great shots. like this one especially...


----------



## Timu

Battlefield 3


----------



## jim2point0

I'm not sure what the point of that one is ^^ ?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm not sure what the point of that one is ^^ ?


Yeah I'm gonna try to get more pics in later since I just got the monitor, I was just surprised I could even do that hz at that res, lol.


----------



## Timu

Started playing Bioshock Infinite(with SweetFX):


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Some shots of a level on The Wonderful End of The World


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*

No cars this time, instead enjoy some relaxing scenery


----------



## TheRadik

*Zeno Clash II*


----------



## R8TEDM3

@ Radik...nice looking pic's, but how is the game? I've heard a lot of negative stuff, when being compared to the first one! Is it true, or is the game worth getting?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> @ Radik...nice looking pic's, but how is the game? I've heard a lot of negative stuff, when being compared to the first one! Is it true, or is the game worth getting?


So far I have not played enough to appreciate it. It's in a middle. Not bad, not very good. Ideally, wait until it is on offer, with a lower price.
---

*PINBALL FX2*: I Loved Pinballs


























*Ms. Splosion Man*: Very Nice Game.







*The Withcer 2 EE*


----------



## jim2point0

*Witcher 2*


----------



## R8TEDM3

Thanks for the heads up Radik, also beautiful Witcher 2 pic's fellas









Also have a question, if someone can help me out? How do i upload pic's from my host site, because my pic's are free of any jaggies when i upload them on WMD portal site, but here it's completely opposite!

Project C.A.R.S.


----------



## TheRadik

*OVERLORD 2*


----------



## Timu

More Bioshock Infinite(with SweetFX)











And now I met Elizabeth!


----------



## icanhasburgers

I've got a junior account for Project Cars.. would anyone be willing to let me borrow their higher rank account? There's so many cars i can't try out because of my poor account







PM me if someone is interested!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> I've got a junior account for Project Cars.. would anyone be willing to let me borrow their higher rank account? There's so many cars i can't try out because of my poor account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if someone is interested!


That's how it works? Man. I was going to look into getting an account for that game but didn't realize you'd be restricted to certain cars. Sounds like a hassle.


----------



## boredgunner

M'aiq the Sabre cat in Skyrim.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 476 Posts Later Edition!*











One more batch to come, I've been extremely lazy.







Game was a blast, Dead Space 3, not so much...


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## utterfabrication

Warframe


----------



## zinfinion

*Pinball FX2 2160x3840 Downsampled SMAA 9:16 Portrait Mode Edition!*




Too bad my monitor stand doesn't rotate.







Also, 9:21 is a bit iffy, the sides of the tables get cut off. That and the touch screen camera and pause buttons left over from the W8 version need to go, so tacky.


----------



## Timu

Wish I could do downsampling with my Korean monitor, only my 1200p monitor does it.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*Just a few examples of what Nvidia Surround can do:*


----------



## Timu

I was going for Nvidia Surround at 1st, but chose [email protected] instead, oh well maybe next time.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 2 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 16xAF 21:9 Cross My Heart & Hope To Die Edition!*










Spoiler: Stick a Needle...
















All done! Game was dope. Definitely my favorite of the three.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done! Game was dope. Definitely my favorite of the three.


My thoughts exactly









Here's a few more Witcher 2. Haven't had much time to play over the weekend. Work work work.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Here's a few more Witcher 2.


Hrnnng! I really have to get around to finishing the first. I got to the huge town about 1/3 through and my poor 8800 GTS at the time basically called it quits.









Also, devs have got to start using higher precision. Banding, I am dissapoint.


----------



## jim2point0

The banding in this game, particularly at night, is baaaaaaaaad


----------



## TheRadik

More *The Witcher 2 EE*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Dirt 3, chasing ghost cars


----------



## zinfinion

*Dead Space 3 3840x1620 Downsampled SMAA 21:9 Experience the Sun - Taste the Midnight Edition!*












On the whole, I found the third installment to be good, but not great. I think a lot of it was franchise fatigue, not to mention co-op, while hilarious (Carver is awesome), really changes the atmosphere and not for the better. Additionally, once planetside, the copy pasta levels become rather grating. I get that an expedition base would be modular prefab construction, but still...


----------



## Blackpill

*God of War 1 & 2 in PCSX2 1.0.0 (1920x1080 x6)*


----------



## Baasha

GTA IV ENB (0.163) w/ a ton of mods @ 5160x2560:


----------



## amd655

*Crysis 2600x1630 downsampled to 1050p with SweetFX 1.4 GTX 480*


----------



## AbdullahG

*Skyrim*


----------



## Timu

More of that Blood Dragon, seems to run way better in DX9.


----------



## Blackpill

*Alien vs Predators 3 (Dx11)*


----------



## almighty15

Just finished Crysis 3... Very pretty game but game play sucks compared to the first game....


----------



## Red1776

This is the most immersive game ever IMO, and takes a whole lot of GPU horsepower to run turned up




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 EE: Mod Lykaon (alpha version)*


----------



## KyleN

Metro LL


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Metro LL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do want! What kind of GPU are you rocking and how's it holding up?


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Do want! What kind of GPU are you rocking and how's it holding up?


Just a single 670 right now, getting avg 60fps at 1080p. 3840x2160 + 3xSSAA for screenshots running at ~15 fps. But i slow down the time in-game so i get around 40 fps.
Some more:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> 3840x2160 + 3xSSAA for screenshots running at ~15 fps. But i slow down the time in-game so i get around 40 fps.


Bullshots!







I'm guessing only Titan SLI users will still have playable framerates at those settings. I'm stuck at High if I want to stay 60 FPS locked. As far as just playing goes, the detail is still fabulous. 780s can't come soon enough though.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> *But i slow down the time in-game so i get around 40 fps.*


Cheat Engine?

I'll be attempting a no-clip\fly hack for this game, but I suspect that will really only come in handy outdoors


----------



## Shiftedx

Metro: Last Light


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Cheat Engine?
> 
> I'll be attempting a no-clip\fly hack for this game, but I suspect that will really only come in handy outdoors


Yes, cheat engine


----------



## Voxer

A hot day in ArmA 3 alpha.



Alpha bug.


----------



## HiCZoK

Sweet mother of god. Metro last light looks incredible.
1080p, very high, ssaa off, tess normal.

Wonder what for of aaa this game is using. is it smaa ? because even without ssaa it looks very clear


----------



## KyleN

Metro LL - This is probably the best game so far this year, imo.


----------



## zinfinion

Annnnd I'm out for a few days. Don't want any spoilers.


----------



## mboner1

What card are you using kylen?? Here's my metro last light shot, awesome game, only very early into it tho...


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Just a single 670 right now, getting avg 60fps at 1080p. 3840x2160 + 3xSSAA for screenshots running at ~15 fps. But i slow down the time in-game so i get around 40 fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> What card are you using kylen??











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Wonder what for of aaa this game is using. is it smaa ? because even without ssaa it looks very clear


Nvidia says:
Quote:


> A combination of FXAA and 4A tech, AAA improves upon other post-processing anti-aliasing techniques by doubling the internal resolution of the picture using pattern and shape detection, and downsampling the post-processed result back to the user's screen resolution, resulting in an anti-aliased image that is far smoother and clearer than traditional post-process techniques can create.


Source


----------



## Timu

Resident Evil Revelations demo, for some reason it doesn't see 2560x1440 so I had to make due with 1920x1440 which is the highest seen on it. Such a strange resolution, lol.







And more Bioshock Infinite:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Resident Evil Revelations demo, for some reason it doesn't see 2560x1440 so I had to make due with 1920x1440 which is the highest seen on it. Such a strange resolution, lol.


Where did you find the RE:R PC demo download?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Where did you find the RE:R PC demo download?


Steam, you can search it and it'll be there.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Steam, you can search it and it'll be there.


Not letting me download it, not sure why. I checked there first actually, and seen the demo link, but when I click it, it just reloads the product page or whatever.


----------



## KyleN

No clip needed Asap for Last Light! ;P


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Not letting me download it, not sure why. I checked there first actually, and seen the demo link, but when I click it, it just reloads the product page or whatever.


Restart demo and then keep trying, that's what I did and got it to work.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Restart demo and then keep trying, that's what I did and got it to work.


Awesome, thanks man, I'll give it a go









EDIT - yep, that did the trick, download in progress. Thanks again...I feel like an idiot though for not trying that myself lol


----------



## HiCZoK

More Metro LL -Their fxaa is amazing. We need to make injector of it. The game looks totally cg like imo. Those are not bullshots. Those are playable ingame - had about 45-60fps on those. very high, 1080p, no ssaa, tess normal. physx off


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> More Metro LL -Their fxaa is amazing. We need to make injector of it. The game looks totally cg like imo. Those are not bullshots. Those are playable ingame - had about 45-60fps on those. very high, 1080p, no ssaa, tess normal. physx off


Metro LL applies FXAA after 4A's own proprietary analytical AA. So it's more than just FXAA that is making it look so good.


----------



## alexoneill

Bully Scholarship Edition: Jimmy Dressing Like a Pimp


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> More Metro LL -Their fxaa is amazing. We need to make injector of it. The game looks totally cg like imo. Those are not bullshots. Those are playable ingame - had about 45-60fps on those. very high, 1080p, no ssaa, tess normal. physx off


I disagree. Way to much blur imo. Had to use Lumasharpen to make it look alright.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Resident Evil - Revelations Demo*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















What an absolute pile of crap, I can get over the graphics, but wow, Resident Evil is so far gone these days, it's unreal. I'm actually mad after playing that demo...the whole 5 minutes or so it took to beat it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Metro LL applies FXAA after 4A's own proprietary analytical AA. So it's more than just FXAA that is making it look so good.


It doesn't look that great though. I'm with Kyle, it's pretty blurring. And what's with the lame fire effects in this game. I ran through the benchmark and some of the fire effects are smeary 2D!

This looks awful. Once again downsampling + SMAA.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Does Resident Evil Revelations support surround resolutions?


----------



## Shiftedx

Metro Last Light


----------



## Slightly skewed

I really don't think it's going to be easy getting good screens from this game. Some of the characters look just awful. Way overdone specularity. This game is turning out to be a one quick play through and discard title.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> No clip needed Asap for Last Light! ;P


I'm on it. I can fly and go through walls. Examples....




Problem is trying to figure out why it crashes on me when I freeze values for more than 5 seconds. Will tweak it some more tomorrow after work and such...


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

So, what's this game with the tunnels and the flashy lights that people keep posting about?







:


----------



## Timu

Metro Last Light, and holy crap this game is hard on my rig at 1440p. I lose like 20-30FPS from 1080p!


----------



## doomlord52

First batch of Metro: Last Light pics...
Mostly environmental shots.
Spoiler-ish pics in spoiler tags.

Once again, Metro nails the interiors.


Aannndd let the depressing scenery begin.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## paulerxx

Not really liking the character models, everything else though....


----------



## HiCZoK

Sweetfx and radeonpro are not working with this game. why ?

*post above - And I( really like aa and character models. Finally heads are tesselated and faces look realistic )


----------



## Lhotse

*Dragon Age 2*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/DragonAge22013-05-1400-24-46-91_zps2013c53b.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/DragonAge22013-05-1101-27-24-90_zps0d0fc6f2.png.html


----------



## almighty15

The texture resolution in Metro LL is unreal...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> The texture resolution in Metro LL is unreal...


Are we playing the same game, or is that sarcasm? Textures look good in some places and horrible in others.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Sweetfx and radeonpro are not working with this game. why ?
> 
> *post above - And I( really like aa and character models. Finally heads are tesselated and faces look realistic )


Fun fact: AA is off. I'm not exactly sure WHAT Metro uses to make it look like AA is on - maybe they are lying. In any event, I get ~100fps on very high, 1920x1080, normal tesselation + moblur (no AA)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> The texture resolution in Metro LL is unreal...


Yea, it's pretty impressive. Even the few areas with low rez textures look amazing. Whoever their texture artists are, they are masters of making the best out of any rez.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Not really liking the character models, everything else though....


Yea, I wish the character models were on par with Crysis 3. Oh well. You don't REALLY spend that much time looking at people.

And now, Part 2.








Camping Corners is OP:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are we playing the same game, or is that sarcasm? Textures look good in some places and horrible in others.


Textures look good? When's the last time you had an eye exam? They're some of the highest resolution textures you'll find right now...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Textures look good? When's the last time you had an eye exam? They're some of the highest resolution textures you'll find right now...


I'd like to think that I'm of the highest authorities when it comes to texture judging, and I stand by my statement. Sure, some of the highest in some places and horrible in others. It's a mixed bag like most games. Some characters heads look like mutant plastic dolls. Literally the worst I've seen in years.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd like to think that I'm of the highest authority when it comes to texture judging, and I stand by my statement. Sure, some of the highest in some places and horrible in others. It's a mixed bag like most games. Some characters heads look like mutant plastic dolls. Literally the worst I've seen in years.


Just wondering where you got your credentials in texture judging... since they are the highest on the land.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think the problem is people have gotten so used to crap over the last 6 years they start groveling anytime a little fresh pudding is smeared on said crap. Maybe I'm just too used to what the modding community in some games has been doing for the last few years to find this vanilla nonsense acceptable.

And you DO spend a lot of time looking at characters through unskippable cut scenes so it DOES matter.


----------



## TheRadik

*Metro Last Light*


----------



## routek

Project Cars
















F1 livery is user made


----------



## Timu

My 1st Metro Last Light screens in DX11, previous were in DX9.


----------



## steeve21

Metro: Last Light

Never been so glad giant spiders don't exist in real life.


----------



## HiCZoK

test of Lst light with sweetfx. The results are ASTOUNDING. game is very blurry without it. It's like another game with it
Check in full size (right click open in new window)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That looks awful IMO, it looks like a bad digi-cam pic at ISO 1000000000000000000000000....


----------



## HiCZoK

Maybe too much lumasharpen, but some is needed for sure. It's like new textures are unlocked.

and vibrance helps too I think. Nothing more needed


----------



## jim2point0

This game looks pretty darn incredible from time to time. Really hard to get good screenshots though in these cramped environments.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Maybe too much lumasharpen, but some is needed for sure. It's like new textures are unlocked.
> 
> and vibrance helps too I think. Nothing more needed


You added waaaaay too much color and that amount of sharpening... eek. It looks downright silly.


----------



## HiCZoK

You are right. vibrance is at default and sharpening 1,6.

It looks good in tunnels but too noisy outsde. 1.0 is about good for my taste.

btw. which sweetfx version is the best ?

edit: btw - I had to delete 838 windows update to make sweetfx work


----------



## Slightly skewed

It always amazes me scrolling through these mediocre looking games and then Pcars screens come up and it's like a breath of fresh air. Just puts everything to shame.


----------



## Blackpill

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl (Stalkersoup MOD)*

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0215-10-08-79_zpsb73f28ed.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0215-13-43-69_zps26f178f5.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0215-15-49-43_zpsf7f2d361.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0222-30-59-34_zps02593dee.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0222-45-35-92_zps91ebf5b7.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0420-58-54-47_zps47a8c207.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0421-27-13-13_zps0b2cdb9c.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-04-2214-31-00-63_zpsa0101b49.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0209-55-26-20_zps02bf0959.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-45-34-16_zps9ad3c836.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-43-06-66_zpsb3c67b66.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-42-32-23_zpsc2ab1519.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-25-28-82_zps350e98fb.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-25-22-41_zps9fb11dc5.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-21-15-58_zpsda22a2d9.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-21-00-46_zps803a41ff.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0201-06-35-67_zpsa95a9b52.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-51-00-09_zps2b1cd975.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-50-25-89_zps1a6ec51b.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-49-32-62_zpsfe5316d1.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-50-10-25_zpsdd448c5b.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-43-41-47_zps61cfce08.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-37-54-60_zps11faf2b9.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-26-40-79_zpsdb7de5e0.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-25-23-26_zpsb9afd91c.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/XR_3DA2013-01-0200-25-33-13_zps3e760420.jpg.html


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It always amazes me scrolling through these mediocre looking games and then Pcars screens come up and it's like a breath of fresh air. Just puts everything to shame.


Just curious, but why are you so critical of video game screenshots?


----------



## Timu

Bioshock Infinite with a customized SweetFX:


----------



## TheSurroundGamr




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Just curious, but why are you so critical of video game screenshots?


Just curious? Why do people post them at all? Why do people spend hours tweaking settings, using specialized programs and selecting their favorites just to post on here? Why are you here looking at them? Are you not judging them while looking at them? Why are you on this forum? Why do you care about computers so much?

If you think I'm critical, man you haven't seen that world.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It always amazes me scrolling through these mediocre looking games and then Pcars screens come up and it's like a breath of fresh air. Just puts everything to shame.


I think you should get a new hobby, most people here have different views, not just a narrow opinion.


----------



## mboner1

Few metro last light screenies. Might contain spoilers... FTR i don't understand the people saying it doesn't look good. Best looking game i ever played, i prefer the look of this to crysis 3 i reckon.


----------



## jim2point0

Metro Last Light. I'm progressing slowly....


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> test of Lst light with sweetfx. The results are ASTOUNDING. game is very blurry without it. It's like another game with it
> Check in full size (right click open in new window)


wow....i'll try to use it if my system can handle this....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*NFS Shift at 3180x1790 16:9 Max settings 8xMSAA*

Direct copy from the 2GB Vram thread.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> test of Lst light with sweetfx. The results are ASTOUNDING. game is very blurry without it. It's like another game with it
> Check in full size (right click open in new window)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow....i'll try to use it if my system can handle this....
Click to expand...

whast sweetfx?/ is it an option in the game????

is an nividia tweek or something??


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> test of Lst light with sweetfx. The results are ASTOUNDING. game is very blurry without it. It's like another game with it
> Check in full size (right click open in new window)


please temm me your presets for this game? and how do you get fx running on this? is it easy? also can it work on bf3?? idk if its safe you know with punkuster etc. or steam games that are online and use valve


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> please temm me your presets for this game? and how do you get fx running on this? is it easy? also can it work on bf3?? idk if its safe you know with punkuster etc. or steam games that are online and use valve


SweetFX Shader Suite release and discussion thread - forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=368880

Google dude, and try not to quote so many pics...and yeah, I'm grouchy...no sleep last night.


----------



## HiCZoK

here is download page for sweetfx alongside with instructions
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_download.html

My settings ingame are - 1080p, very high, no ssaa, motion blur normal, tesselation normal, vsync on.

I get about 35+ fps. Mostly about 50 with sweetfx. It takes about 3-5fps.

my sweetfx settings in it's configuration file are:
smaa
0.05
64
16

lumasharpen 1.6 (might be too much for some, especially in some areas.

vibrance 0.15 (also some might prefer 0.10)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's it! I'm getting this game Tonight!


----------



## KyleN

Metro LL.


----------



## Timu

Metro Last Light just keeps impressing graphically!


----------



## jim2point0

Metro Last Light. Anyone getting tired of seeing this game yet?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

*FXAA* Injector used this time instead of *SWFX*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Metro Last Light. Anyone getting tired of seeing this game yet?


Nope, looks so good and impresses the more screens I've seen of it.


----------



## amd655

Honestly.... bored of a lot of games here... Pcars and now Metro will also be overdone.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Honestly.... bored of a lot of games here... Pcars and now Metro will also be overdone.


I'll have Blood Dragon and Bioshock Infinite up again soon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'll have Blood Dragon and Bioshock Infinite up again soon.


My scroll finger is ready.


----------



## KyleN

Bad Company 2


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> Bad Company 2


How, sir? HOW? (no-hud?)

And just a few more Metro for the night.


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> How, sir? HOW? (no-hud?)


Photoshop


----------



## Lifeshield

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## Blackpill

*Dear Esther*

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1608-27-41-86_zpsbcf44747.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1608-37-49-00_zps57e7d581.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1608-38-58-37_zps777f183c.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1608-47-57-39_zpsfb447661.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1608-53-42-69_zpsc1bb234c.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/bl...her2012-05-1621-45-17-72_zpscd2faf08.jpg.html


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*





















































Also, in case you missed it:


----------



## Slightly skewed

That, was, unnecessary.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

If I wasn't so lazy, I would make a "Screenshot Etiquette" thread right now, but I am, so I won't.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> If I wasn't so lazy, I would make a "Screenshot Etiquette" thread right now, but I am, so I won't.


It would be a complete waste of time and effort anyways. People do what they want, damned be all.


----------



## Timu

Finished Bioshock Infinite, ending screens will be in a spoiler.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*

































































*METRO LAST LIGHT*


----------



## Newbie2009

Just finished bioshock infinite. Superb.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Borderlands 2*

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**


----------



## Sadmoto

I didn't know Artyom was a vampire

















After a long ride I sit by the fire for some rest.


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## keikei

Bioshock Infinite, beginning area. Screenshots don't do this game justice. Spoiler, just in case.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Bioshock 3


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My blood elf from WoW: MoP.
So proud of this, SS taken on my M14X, directly from WoW so none of the post processing got captured. I need to get a SS taker that does capture all that.

She's so dang gorgeous I could die of pride. I mean wow...


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*











*Metro Last Light*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Borderlands 2*

**

**

**


----------



## HiCZoK

FUEL: man such an underrated game (graphically that is - as a game it is a great to roam around with all vehicles unlocked. The world is massive and nice to explore but nothing more than that. Some races are ok but I can spend hours exploring the world )
First screenshot is my wallpaper. No sweetfx. Just 1440p-1080p downsampling and ssaa


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> FUEL: man such an underrated game (graphically that is - as a game it is a great to roam around with all vehicles unlocked. The world is massive and nice to explore but nothing more than that. Some races are ok but I can spend hours exploring the world )
> First screenshot is my wallpaper. No sweetfx. Just 1440p-1080p downsampling and ssaa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree... I played it on the 360 and even then it looked good. It's funny cause I was always so sad thinking that this was how the planets exploration sections of Mass Effect should have been/looked like. Hopefully it'll happen in the future at some point.


----------



## Timu

Finished Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon.


----------



## Derko1

*Blades of Time
*


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

All finished up with Metro Last Light


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xinoxide

Metro: Last Light

Downsampled from 3000x1688 with sweetFX SMAA & Sharpening.


----------



## Jareds1515

Skyrim w/ a few mods I made. (wall of screens incoming)


----------



## TheRadik

*Brutal Legend*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Some more of that Metro Last Light, though I should be getting that Resident Evil Revelations sometime this week(hopefully).


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Blades of Time
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is that game? is it just a bunch of clicking and jumping around or are there actually some gamplay mechanics? didnt look like much from the trailer i saw of it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Bioshock 2


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> How is that game? is it just a bunch of clicking and jumping around or are there actually some gamplay mechanics? didnt look like much from the trailer i saw of it.


It's not much honestly. The game is pretty much just a mindless spectacle fighter. It's got some mechanic with collecting different weapons with different effects and also different moves, but they barely make a difference in-game.

You can get it for nothing... basically $5 bucks and you also get 10 other games with it. Groupees Be Mine 8 bundle.


----------



## iEATu

Oh cool Fairy Bloom Freesia. Now I can play it since my friend had fun with it. And Eleusis looks pretty cool if enough people buy the bundle.
Paranautical Activity looks like a fun little game too...


----------



## Lifeshield

*Borderlands 2*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Oh cool Fairy Bloom Freesia. Now I can play it since my friend had fun with it. And Eleusis looks pretty cool if enough people buy the bundle.
> Paranautical Activity looks like a fun little game too...










... it's an awesome bundle. They will add 3 more games if enough people buy it. Hopefully it happens!


----------



## rdr09

i was playing C3 the other day and out of nowhere i saw my favorite pizzaria . . .





kid, kid.


----------



## KyleN

Coj: Gunslinger


----------



## jim2point0

Kylen. H.... how do you deal with that. I gotta find a way to mod that crap out. It's one thing to use a SweetFX vignette to fake an anamorphic aspect ratio and use a photoshop batch operation to crop afterwards but... the border on the sides is still there! UUUGH. That crap should be OOOOOOOOPTIONAAAAAAL.

*cries*


----------



## KyleN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Kylen. H.... how do you deal with that. I gotta find a way to mod that crap out. It's one thing to use a SweetFX vignette to fake an anamorphic aspect ratio and use a photoshop batch operation to crop afterwards but... the border on the sides is still there! UUUGH. That crap should be OOOOOOOOPTIONAAAAAAL.
> 
> *cries*


I CANT deal with it. I played the first level in hope of it being removed by itself.. But nope...
I refuse to play it untill it gets fixed.


----------



## crazyg0od33

wait its there during gameplay? I thought you put that in after for effect haha


----------



## jim2point0

It's there and it's mighty hideous. It does not go away. Here is what you can end up with after extensive cropping.... but it's too much trouble. I won't even bother putting in a no-clip table.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Mass Effect 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ClickJacker

*FireFall Beta*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleN*
> 
> I CANT deal with it. I played the first level in hope of it being removed by itself.. But nope...
> I refuse to play it untill it gets fixed.


Lol common guys, I cant even notice it while playing in a dark room. Maybe try that.

I cant seem to get any resolution that isnt 60Hz, which means I can't get 2160P. Is there a way to force it?


----------



## jim2point0

Should be easy enough to get a 2160p resolution @ 60 hz. Lots of settings for it floating around the internets. Like such.

If you're really crazy, you can force a windowed mode resolution and resize to your monitor's native with SRWE, but stuff like that is really only for screenshots.

Here's a nice 5120x2880 example


----------



## Timu

Call of Juarez Gunslinger with SweetFX.


----------



## jim2point0

default game looks great. that looks gross.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> default game looks great. that looks gross.


This.


----------



## amd655

A few images i posted in the Battlefield 3 thread.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> default game looks great. that looks gross.


I'm gonna try a different one and if that doesn't work I'll go back to default.


----------



## TheRadik

*Anomaly 2*








































*SeriousSam 3*:


----------



## Slightly skewed

One of the more impressive areas of the game so far.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some more of that Metro Last Light, though I should be getting that Resident Evil Revelations sometime this week(hopefully).


I like your avatar..


----------



## CeeJayDK

Some possible ways you can deal with a forced border/vignette like that:

1) Find the texture in the game files and edit it to remove the border
2) Edit the texture in memory using Umod / texmod
3) Edit or remove the shader that loads this texture using Helixmod


----------



## Slightly skewed

Really impressed with some of these environments. I think Jim may be busy for a few days.









These are all with SweetFx with TV levels + 2160p.

Any criticism is welcome.


----------



## Descadent

so much yellow with sweetfx. it's why i don't favor it. I also just don't like it in general, but that's me.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so much yellow with sweetfx. it's why i don't favor it. I also just don't like it in general, but that's me.


I agree. I stopped using vibrance and only use sharpening and lift, gamma, gain, to add contrast. Vibrance always pushes more on the warmer colors, so it makes it look yellower/redder.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so much yellow with sweetfx. it's why i don't favor it. I also just don't like it in general, but that's me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I agree. I stopped using vibrance and only use sharpening and lift, gamma, gain, to add contrast. Vibrance always pushes more on the warmer colors, so it makes it look yellower/redder.


Well I can tell neither of you have played the game and really don't know what you are talking about. I haven't used any vibrance at all. That's how the game looks. Unless by vibrance you mean saturation, in which case it does seem to 'push' the warmer colours.

Without


With


----------



## Descadent

there are other people posting shots you know... and not just of that game. sweetfx in other games too.


----------



## BradleyW

Metro Last Light:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> Some possible ways you can deal with a forced border/vignette like that:
> 
> 1) Find the texture in the game files and edit it to remove the border
> 2) Edit the texture in memory using Umod / texmod
> 3) Edit or remove the shader that loads this texture using Helixmod


1-2. Impossible with the data files being encrypted like they are. Otherwise it'd be easy.
3. I wish I knew how to do that....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Really impressed with some of these environments. I think Jim may be busy for a few days.


Busy with what? I'll only play the game in short bursts (as I get sick of the borders after a short while) until I beat it. Won't be taking more screenshots until I can play without that border. It's a pretty game. Shame they made some dumb decisions with it.


----------



## BradleyW

Bioshock Infinite:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CeeJayDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 1-2. Impossible with the data files being encrypted like they are. Otherwise it'd be easy.
> 3. I wish I knew how to do that....


1) may be impossible due to encryption, but 2) must be possible because umod simply tells DirectX to use another texture. The textures at this point cannot be encrypted, which is why Umod can change or grab ANY texture.

3) Helixmod basically does the same but for shaders - allows you to grab or replace the shaders used in the game

Here is a guide : http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-guide-remove-effects-from-game.html


----------



## BradleyW

Crysis 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































































































Alan Wake American Nightmare:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> 1) may be impossible due to encryption, but 2) must be possible because umod simply tells DirectX to use another texture. The textures at this point cannot be encrypted, which is why Umod can change or grab ANY texture.
> 
> 3) Helixmod basically does the same but for shaders - allows you to grab or replace the shaders used in the game
> 
> Here is a guide : http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-guide-remove-effects-from-game.html


Thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into these







Hopefully I can figure something out. Also, first time I saw that avatar







You're a handsome fella!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well I can tell neither of you have played the game and really don't know what you are talking about. I haven't used any vibrance at all. That's how the game looks. Unless by vibrance you mean saturation, in which case it does seem to 'push' the warmer colours.
> 
> Without
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> there are other people posting shots you know... and not just of that game. sweetfx in other games too.


My comment was 100% based on his comment... not your shots in any form or way. I just made a general statement.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeJayDK*
> 
> 1) may be impossible due to encryption, but 2) must be possible because umod simply tells DirectX to use another texture. The textures at this point cannot be encrypted, which is why Umod can change or grab ANY texture.
> 
> 3) Helixmod basically does the same but for shaders - allows you to grab or replace the shaders used in the game
> 
> Here is a guide : http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-guide-remove-effects-from-game.html


Well I tried texmod\umod, neither of them seem to work with this game. Or I'm doing it wrong









Using Helix, I'm able to find the shader using a debug file easily enough. However, as soon as I try to override that shader and launch the game, my screen flickers and the display driver crashes. Happens with every DLL I've tried. Also, I think this method is less than ideal because we need d3d9.dll for SweetFX


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I like your avatar..


Thanks, it's one of my fav Lights gifs.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> All the images taken are parts of the games that impress me. I also to take a few images of each area on parts that I find of interest. If you don't like how I take my game print screens then don't click on my spoiler tags to see them.


I cant really complain too much because they're all in a spoiler tag and I clicked on it, but if you're going to mix up ACTUAL spoilers (the end of the game which is now spoiled for me) can you maybe post above the tag that there are REAL spoilers in there?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I cant really complain too much because they're all in a spoiler tag and I clicked on it, but if you're going to mix up ACTUAL spoilers (the end of the game which is now spoiled for me) can you maybe post above the tag that there are REAL spoilers in there?


Sure, no problem









Edit:

Crysis (With Mods) Screenshots contain content from the first level.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sure, no problem


I meant Bioshock but its fine I get it haha


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I meant Bioshock but its fine I get it haha











My apologies once again.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so much yellow with sweetfx. it's why i don't favor it. I also just don't like it in general, but that's me.


Um, the game is more yellow than anything. With the right settings SweetFX does wonders and heck I love using them in Dishonored and the Bioshock games.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

GTR2, Aliens Vs Predator, Bioshock, Dragon Age Origins, Dead Space, Devil May Cry 4, Dead or Alive 2, Duke Nukem Forever,
Grand Theft Auto 4, Mafia 2, Mass Effect 2, Metro 2033, Mirror's Edge





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























































































































And yes, I know that 100+ pics weren't really necessary, but there's nothing In the TOS against it, or so I've been told, so I won't even reply to people who don't appreciate it. Deal with it.


----------



## ACHILEE5




----------



## Timu

Resident Evil Revelations with a mod to change Jill's outfit!


----------



## jim2point0

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger - border\overlay removal

Just drop the files in your installation directory. Not compatible with SweetFX, as it uses d3d9.dll. Hoping for a better solution with something like Texmod but this works for now I guess. Hoping that CeeJay might know a way to make it work with SweetFX.

I'll stop derailing the thread with this nonsense







Carry on!


----------



## BradleyW

I might have to buy that Res evil game.
Link to mod?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I might have to buy that Res evil game.
> Link to mod?


Be sure to be on Google Chrome to translate this:

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=489618&uk=1795647754


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I might have to buy that Res evil game.
> Link to mod?


The demo's on Steam


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger - border\overlay removal
> 
> Just drop the files in your installation directory. Not compatible with SweetFX, as it uses d3d9.dll. Hoping for a better solution with something like Texmod but this works for now I guess. Hoping that CeeJay might know a way to make it work with SweetFX.
> 
> I'll stop derailing the thread with this nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on!


Goona try this soon and see if it works with SMAA Injector.


----------



## zylonite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Resident Evil Revelations with a mod to change Jill's outfit!


ouch that is some ugly textures....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> ouch that is some ugly textures....


Can't expect a whole lot from a game that originated on 3DS.D=


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, it would be appreciated if everyone could keep the number of pictures to a maximum of 10-12 please. Not only does it consume a lot of bandwidth but the forum becomes quite laggy. Also, when you are posting many screenshots, please ensure that you put it under the spoiler function

The spoiler code for those who don't know is

Code:



Code:


[spoiler]insert picture/text here[/spoiler]

if you want to name it use the following.

Code:



Code:


[spoiler=Cool pic inside][/spoiler]


----------



## Timu

I usually use up to 10 pics, and even less quite often. But I do use spoiler tags still.


----------



## Sadmoto

Working my way through dead space 3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger - border\overlay removal
> 
> Just drop the files in your installation directory. Not compatible with SweetFX, as it uses d3d9.dll. Hoping for a better solution with something like Texmod but this works for now I guess. Hoping that CeeJay might know a way to make it work with SweetFX.
> 
> I'll stop derailing the thread with this nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Busy with what? .


It's already begun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> ouch that is some ugly textures....


Don't quote large posts.

There sure is a lot of stupid in this thread all of a sudden.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's already begun.
> .


Oh. That. Yeah. Well, yeah. I had to get that fixed. It was driving me insane. Now for my next trick - hacking in no-clip. But I'll probably do that after my first playthrough. I'm rather enjoying just playing this game for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Goona try this soon and see if it works with SMAA Injector.


Well I have it working with SweetFX now. Here is an archive with SweetFX + My border fix

So if you want SMAA, you can just disable all other shaders (set them to 0 at the top of SweetFX_settings.txt) except SMAA (keep that set to 1).


----------



## Brulf

Portal 2 Eyefinity


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Be sure to be on Google Chrome to translate this:
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=489618&uk=1795647754


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> The demo's on Steam


Sounds good. I will download it and see what I think.


----------



## amd655

*2560x1440 Max settings*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Resident Evil Revelations with a mod to change Jill's outfit!
> 
> **SNIP* to save bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I might have to buy that Res evil game.
> Link to mod?


Might have to buy it too!

WOW! I am loving this game more and more each time I see it. So how easy is it to mod the game? I can only imagine of the possibilities of mods that could be made!!!


----------



## BradleyW

Metro Last Light


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger


----------



## LuminatX

*Guild Wars 2*



Pano shot


----------



## Timu

More of that Call of Juarez Gunslinger with SweetFX and removed border:


----------



## HiCZoK

and again some FUEL. (I posted some of those couple of times but I am pretty sure not those particular images)
it might be most life less open world and dull racing, yes. But it is still one of best looking racers and best looking worlds out there. It has variety to it's environements, nice weather and day/night cycle.

6th screenshot(purple storm) is my wallpaper for a couple of days now. I love this game

Clicky the little thumbs to access full uncompressed .png images







Game is downsampled from 1440p and 2xSSAA. still playable 60 fps . Pure wallpaper material. I need to get flycam for this



























image hosting no registration


----------



## BradleyW

FUEL Looks amazing!

Metro Last Light. May contain spoiler scenes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

I'm currently playing Bioshock Infinite and routinely taking screenshots. Here's some recent ones.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

Fuel does look amazing than i thought. Keep those all game pictures posting guys! They're all great.


----------



## HiCZoK

last light and bioshock infinite are pure stunners as always. We will get bored of them sooner or later









Mirrors Edge.
Click (badly compressed) thumbnails to go to full uncompressed .png 1080p images. Game was downsampled and ran with 2 or 4x ssaa. Can't remember


----------



## R8TEDM3

Stunning Mirror's Edge pic's matte


----------



## HiCZoK

thanks but I forgot to remove fps marker in corner there


----------



## Reloaded83

I agree. Every time I see ME pics, it makes me want to play it again, even though I've played through it 4-5 times. And then it makes me sad that there has yet to be any real news regarding a sequel. It's such a great/gorgeous game IMO.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

Click on pic's for full High-Res images










http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/app.php


http://postimage.org/app.php


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/http://i.imgur.com/T22OP1d.jpg


----------



## BradleyW

After seeing these screenshots, I might have to grab my credit card!

Here are some ACIII Shots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bronze316

*TES V: Skyrim* (Seasons of Skyrim ENB HD6 Tribute Version)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Compared to Project C.A.R.S. everything else looks kind of......blah!


----------



## amd655

Use spoiler please mate^

Nice pics, i will give you a +rep for quality


----------



## Brulf

CoJ Gunslinger Eyefinity


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Black border does't seem to be much of an issue in Eyefinity, but there was a fix posted a page or two back that removes it.


----------



## routek

Project Cars









































































Give it some welly



























F1 livery is user made


----------



## bronze316

*@amd655,*

It's been a while since I posted here. Forgot about those policies.

Btw, Thanks that's much appreciated!

Edit: Spoiler added, but my pics are too small. Any tips? I tried using the Flickr BBC code, but overclock.net rejected it. I'll try some more things with Flickr, but basically I want to show the full size image when someone clicks on it, like the first set of screens at the top of this page.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Black border does't seem to be much of an issue in Eyefinity, but there was a fix posted a page or two back that removes it.


Barely even notice it with eyefinity running


----------



## Sadmoto

I found my new wallpaper while playing bf3 a 2nd time through on hard.


----------



## jim2point0

Call of Juarez - Gunslinger


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Can't expect a whole lot from a game that originated on 3DS.D=


What? And they want 40€ for a DS game?


----------



## HiCZoK

Alan Wake. downasmpling, ssaa. The usual deal. no sweetfx.

Click thumbs for uncompressed 1080p .png file. The shots look much better then


----------



## TheRadik

*Metro Last Light*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derko1

*Dust: An Elysian Tail*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Dust: An Elysian Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw this on Steam and it caught my attention. How is it as an RPG? From the screens it looks rather linear.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> What? And they want 40€ for a DS game?


Yep, Capcom is crazy like that, though I always wanted to play it on PC so I didn't need a 3DS for it, and look at it now...still overpriced though.


----------



## Newbie2009

Call of Juarez - Gunslinger worth buying?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Call of Juarez - Gunslinger worth buying?


For 15 bucks I'll say hell yeah!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I saw this on Steam and it caught my attention. How is it as an RPG? From the screens it looks rather linear.






. I have barely played like 15 min of it, so I can't give a real opinion on that... but from the looks of it, it's not really an RPG. It's more a side scroller beat-em up than anything else.

It's a lot of fun though and if you enjoyed Metroid-vania styled games, you'll totally enjoy this game too.









Edit: lol quoted the wrong person...


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I saw this on Steam and it caught my attention. How is it as an RPG? From the screens it looks rather linear.


Going by TB's video you can run left in addition to right, so I'm going with non-linear.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Crysis 2 w/ SoftTH (software surround)*
( 2624x1476 / 1200x1476 - Landscape/Portrait )





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











EDIT - Anyone running only two displays might have some fun playing around with SoftTH. You can run pretty much any number and configuration of displays, but is limited to DX9 and DX8. You have to mess with it and custom resolutions to get it working well though. It's an old program, but apparently still works.

This is with a 32" 1920x1080 (landscape) and a 24" 1920x1200 (Portrait), and some messing around with custom resolution scaling. I just need to build a stand to set the portrait monitor on so that they are level, and play with some settings to render the bezel gap.


----------



## HiCZoK

Just 3 shots of metro (everyone must post some







)
and 1 from mirrors edge

Clicky for uncompressed 1080p.png


----------



## TheRadik

*TimeShift*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HiCZoK

Love Timeshift. One of most underrated games because of Crysis (both came same month in 2008)

Took this one when game came out and it was my wallpaper for years! It still is on my 360 !


----------



## keikei

And...i'm back with more *Bioshock Infinite*.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Love Timeshift. One of most underrated games because of Crysis (both came same month in 2008)


No, both came out in 2007 and the 360 and PC versions of TimeShift came out a month before Crysis.


----------



## bronze316

*TES V: Skyrim* (True Vision ENB - Natural)

**This screenshot is dedicated to my partner in crime, Kyokushinoyama**


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> No, both came out in 2007 and the 360 and PC versions of TimeShift came out a month before Crysis.


Well it might have been like that









Grand Theft Auto IV
Downsampled from 1440p to 1080p + smaa. No sweetfx was used.
clicky for full image(then original)

first one is my wallpaper now









Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Grand Theft Auto IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

edit: couple more

GTA IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

GTA IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

GTA IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

GTA IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr


----------



## utterfabrication

Warframe...


----------



## Newbie2009

Darkness II


----------



## zinfinion

*Dirt 3 3200x1066 Downsampled 8x QCSAA FXAA 27:9 At This Aspect Ratio Anamorphic Lens Flare Actually Makes Sense Edition!*



*Dirt 3 3840x1620 Downsampled 8x QCSAA FXAA 21:9 Cropped Desktop Wallpaper Edition!*


----------



## Derko1

Nice Dirt 3 shots... your shots always make me wish I could get 2 other 54in screens. Sadly... I am married.









So I decided to get back into racing games in the last few weeks and started playing Shift1 today. Modded the crap out of it, basically have been doing that all day. Now I am just missing the importing of cars from my Forza 3 disk and it'll be good to go.


----------



## amd655

*2560x1440 16xAA max settings.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

*UT3*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Nice Dirt 3 shots... your shots always make me wish I could get 2 other 54in screens. Sadly... I am married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to get back into racing games in the last few weeks and started playing Shift1 today. Modded the crap out of it, basically have been doing that all day. Now I am just missing the importing of cars from my Forza 3 disk and it'll be good to go.


21:9 is killing it. So glad I took the gamble on it. Still a teeny bit cramped for desktop space, but it's better than 1920x1080 or 1920x1200.

If someone comes out with a 1400+ vertical resolution 21:9 I will be all over that.

Those Shift shots look nothing like how I remember it. Cars so pretty. And can you actually import Forza 3 cars?

I'm looking forward to eventually finishing up Dirt 3 and Hot Pursuit and getting into Shift 2 to do some proper simcade racing. Grid 2 looks weaksauce, so I'll be skipping that until it's $5.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project C.A.R.S.*_


Erhmahgerd!!! 21:9 PCARS!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *PINBALL FX2*


Did you ever try rotating your desktop/monitor and playing in portrait? I'd check the thread but I don't want to accidentally run into any Metro Last Light shots, lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why mod an older game when there is an improved sequel available?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why mod an older game when there is an improved sequel available?


I'm sorry... I know you like to be edgy and be very opinionated... but are you replying to me?

If so... then, it's cause of personal preference. Don't really care if that's cool with you or not.








Even if you weren't... not every new game automatically replaces an older one. It's the same reason why I enjoy playing morrowind with mods... oblivion with mods... they don't automatically get "replaced" with Skyrim.


----------



## zinfinion

*Dirt 3 3200x1066 Downsampled 8x QCSAA FXAA 27:9 More Than Meets The Minimum 37 Pieces of Flare Edition!*


----------



## jim2point0

You just sold me on Dirt 3.

Is that some kinda replay mode?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You just sold me on Dirt 3.
> 
> Is that some kinda replay mode?


Yup. Play, pause, fast forward, rewind, change cameras, etc... No proper free cam, but the two chase cams can be spun 360° around the car and the cinematic cam can be shifted up/down/left/right a bit to frame the shot.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm sorry... I know you like to be edgy and be very opinionated... but are you replying to me?
> 
> If so... then, it's cause of personal preference. Don't really care if that's cool with you or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you weren't... not every new game automatically replaces an older one. It's the same reason why I enjoy playing morrowind with mods... oblivion with mods... they don't automatically get "replaced" with Skyrim.


Yes it was directed at you and since we are talking about a racing game this makes very little sense to me. Comparing it to the likes of an open world rpg is just silly. I've played enough racing games in my time to know that going back or playing an older iteration of a series is little more than a short lived nostalgia trip and that's only if there is something unique about it. Most of the games have you driving around the same or very similar tracks, using the same cars, except the newer versions look and play better than the old versions. And really, that's all you do, is drive around the tracks. Anyways this is another pointless conversation because people like what they like.


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You just sold me on Dirt 3.
> 
> Is that some kinda replay mode?


yeah...me too







I actually bought it on a steam sale awhile back. ya know, when it's so cheap you can't afford not to buy it. time to fire it up.

need to get out of the tunnel for a bit anyway...some daylight can't hurt. any tips for nvidia inspector zinfinion? gonna do some googling in the meantime. ps...how are you liking the 780? what did you have before i can't remember...

Also those shift shots look MONEY derko.

edit--Not a steam sale...not in the folder...now i can't remember where I got it. but remember paying hardly anything for it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> need to get out of the tunnel for a bit anyway...some daylight can't hurt. any tips for nvidia inspector zinfinion? gonna do some googling in the meantime. ps...how are you liking the 780? what did you have before i can't remember...


Adaptive VSYNC and hardware FXAA. In addition to FXAA, set the in game AA mode until your framerate goes below 60 then back off one notch. Even just 4x MSAA combined with FXAA looks rather good.

As for why no injectors, Dirt 3 in DX11 uses framebuffers with 10-bit RGB components which the injectors don't get along with well. Supposedly you can set in game AA to none and then the injectors work, but honestly it looks fine with just in game AA (even without FXAA on top).

You can edit a cfg file to set it to DX9 and then use injectors, but if you race from the cockpit that's a no-go due to some crazy moiré patterns that show up on the track surface.

The 780 is baller. It really helps for cranking AA up to the max. Previous card was the 670.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Adaptive VSYNC and hardware FXAA. In addition to FXAA, set the in game AA mode until your framerate goes below 60 then back off one notch. Even just 4x MSAA combined with FXAA looks rather good.
> 
> As for why no injectors, Dirt 3 in DX11 uses framebuffers with 10-bit RGB components which the injectors don't get along with well. Supposedly you can set in game AA to none and then the injectors work, but honestly it looks fine with just in game AA (even without FXAA on top).
> 
> You can edit a cfg file to set it to DX9 and then use injectors, but if you race from the cockpit that's a no-go due to some crazy moiré patterns that show up on the track surface.
> 
> The 780 is baller. It really helps for cranking AA up to the max. Previous card was the 670.


thanks man this^ is pure gold. will give it a go here in a few.

that 780 (evga sc dual fans) is a beauty. nice work!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes it was directed at you and since we are talking about a racing game this makes very little sense to me. Comparing it to the likes of an open world rpg is just silly. I've played enough racing games in my time to know that going back or playing an older iteration of a series is little more than a short lived nostalgia trip and that's only if there is something unique about it. Most of the games have you driving around the same or very similar tracks, using the same cars, except the newer versions look and play better than the old versions. And really, that's all you do, is drive around the tracks. Anyways this is another pointless conversation because people like what they like.


Well then! That makes total sense. Obviously you are speaking out of ignorance when it comes to the two Shift games. They both have their pros and cons and neither one is better than the other.

I personally like Shift 1, because it allows the use of proper AA. Shift 2 on the other hand, while it has prettier effects, does not look better because of the jaggy fest it is. Then as far as driving mechanics go, I prefer the rating system that Shift 1 uses, over that of Shift 2. While they both share same physic models via mods.

I see your point though, but it doesn't always apply. Like between all the Forza games, they weren't the same tracks through all the games. Then there was racing modes lost, that earlier games had and later ones didn't.

Regardless, it depends on what you like.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well then! That makes total sense. Obviously you are speaking out of ignorance when it comes to the two Shift games. They both have their pros and cons and neither one is better than the other.
> 
> I personally like Shift 1, because it allows the use of proper AA. Shift 2 on the other hand, while it has prettier effects, does not look better because of the jaggy fest it is. Then as far as driving mechanics go, I prefer the rating system that Shift 1 uses, over that of Shift 2. While they both share same physic models via mods.
> 
> I see your point though, but it doesn't always apply. Like between all the Forza games, they weren't the same tracks through all the games. Then there was racing modes lost, that earlier games had and later ones didn't.
> 
> Regardless, it depends on what you like.


Why aren't you downsampling the crapola out of those games? They are very easy to run. Shift 2 at 1800p with my lowly little card at 60FPS, then you don't need to force AA. Use SMAA to clean up the rest of the jaggies. It's soo much sharper that way. You should be able to handle 4K 2160p with that rig.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why aren't you downsampling the crapola out of those games? They are very easy to run. Shift 2 at 1800p with my lowly little card at 60FPS, then you don't need to force AA. Use SMAA to clean up the rest of the jaggies. It's soo much sharper that way. You should be able to handle 4K 2160p with that rig.


Sadly... there seems to be a cap at 2720x1530 on AMD hardware. I have read about many hitting a wall at that point. So even at that res, the game still doesn't benefit all that much from it.

I'll take some comparison shots later. Because of stuff like this I keep eyeing the 780s and thinking that if they go below $500 in the next few months, I might swap them for my 2 7970s.

*Edit: BTW! For any of those interested in getting Dirt 3... it is super cheap at GamersGate. It's at $8.48 and can take off an additional 5% by using "elder-geek.com" coupon code. It's the second lowest it's ever been, before that it as at $5.99.

They also have that game FUEL... the post apocalyptic one that a few shots have been posted of in the last few pages. That one is only $2.49.







*


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Because of stuff like this I keep eyeing the 780s and thinking that if they go below $500 in the next few months, I might swap them for my 2 7970s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Your not alone man, thinking of switching out my 2 7970's for the 780 as well , but i would need to sell my cards for $300 each and the 780 is selling for $850 in Australia and i just can't justify selling my cards that i spent $820 on, spending a additional $250, losing 20% performance just to have a single card. If the price drops i would consider it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why mod an older game when there is an improved sequel available?


Considering Shift 1 is miles easier to mod, there are a ton more mods for it...and is just better IMO.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Shift 2. Night driving is really the only impressive thing visually in this game. And compared to PCars it looks a bit dated.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *Edit: BTW! For any of those interested in getting Dirt 3... it is super cheap at GamersGate. It's at $8.48 and can take off an additional 5% by using "elder-geek.com" coupon code. It's the second lowest it's ever been, before that it as at $5.99.
> 
> They also have that game FUEL... the post apocalyptic one that a few shots have been posted of in the last few pages. That one is only $2.49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice sir...picked up fuel and grid for about $7 bucks. thx for the heads up.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> very nice sir...picked up fuel and grid for about $7 bucks. thx for the heads up.


Grid is fun once you get past the whole "Hay guise, let's everybody wreck in the first corner!" phenomenon. Fuel is just bonkers. Fun to mess about with for a few bucks though.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Grid is fun once you get past the whole "Hay guise, let's everybody wreck in the first corner!" phenomenon. Fuel is just bonkers. Fun to mess about with for a few bucks though.


yeah i hear the actual races in fuel are lame as all hell. not sure what grid is all about but will fire it up after wreaking havoc in the tunnel, and after i get my dirt 3 fix, and so on... i have a problem when i see games on sale for <$2-3 bucks...total sucker


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Grid is fun once you get past the whole "Hay guise, let's everybody wreck in the first corner!" phenomenon. Fuel is just bonkers. Fun to mess about with for a few bucks though.


All racing games are like that online though. Unless you can find friends and or people that actually take it "seriously". Unless you're doing that in single player?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All racing games are like that online though. Unless you can find friends and or people that actually take it "seriously". Unless you're doing that in single player?


The first corner crashing thing is the single player AI. Every race.


----------



## Lifeshield

What's better? Grid or Dirt 3?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's better? Grid or Dirt 3?


Grid.. And grid 2 comes out in like 3 days.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> yeah i hear the actual races in fuel are lame as all hell. not sure what grid is all about but will fire it up after wreaking havoc in the tunnel, and after i get my dirt 3 fix, and so on... i have a problem when i see games on sale for <$2-3 bucks...total sucker


Same here. I bought FUEL and might end up getting F1 2012 too...

Don't forget to grab mods for FUEL... there seems to be a ton of fixes. Check this thread out, by the author of the Re-Fueled mod.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's better? Grid or Dirt 3?


I would say that they are two totally different games. But if I had to choose I would have to say that Dirt3 has more polish and I enjoy the point to point races more than circuit racing.

Plus D3 has more stuff that is interesting to look at in the tracks.


----------



## Lifeshield

Are CD Keys on Gamersgate redeemable on Steam?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Are CD Keys on Gamersgate redeemable on Steam?


yep


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Same here. I bought FUEL and might end up getting F1 2012 too...
> 
> Don't forget to grab mods for FUEL... there seems to be a ton of fixes. Check this thread out, by the author of the Re-Fueled mod.


sweet thanks for the link


----------



## Newbie2009

Too much talk, not enough pics!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Too much talk, not enough pics!


Right away sir!








*FUEL*


----------



## jim2point0

Final image dump of Gunslinger


----------



## keikei

Finally was able to finish the game, but not sure yet if I want to tackle 1999 mode however. Ending screenies:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

nice shots jim2point0... def want to try out gunslinger it out at some point. <$5 sale and it will be mine all mine.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> nice shots jim2point0... def want to try out gunslinger it out at some point. <$5 sale and it will be mine all mine.


His screens are amazing, I wonder why I can't get mine like that despite having a powerful rig(2 4GB 670s), lol.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> His screens are amazing, I wonder why I can't get mine like that despite having a powerful rig(2 4GB 670s), lol.


I'm downsampling from 4800x2700. Game still runs great on 2 680s xD I was able to beat it on hard without much trouble (except for duels - the controls are kinda meh and i died many times)

I'm also Desaturating the game via sweetFX. The default is just a bit too colorful and contrasty for me.


----------



## Unstableiser

Far Cry 3


----------



## Timu

Oh that makes sense jim, but my Korean monitor doesn't allow downsampling like my older 1200p one. Oh well at least 120hz makes up for it.

Finished Call of Juarez Gunslinger, too many pics so I put them in a spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Final image dump of Gunslinger


Oh Jim, can you please sign this so I can hang it above my bed?!?!? I've never seen a rock look so sexy. I love your work so much!

_swoons_


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh that makes sense jim, but my Korean monitor doesn't allow downsampling like my older 1200p one. Oh well at least 120hz makes up for it.


i can't get my u2711 to downsample at all. it fails the part of the test where the guide says--if you fail this part, I'm not really sure what to say, as it hasn't happened to me or anyone i know." i'm exaggerating of course, but i'm not too far off


----------



## jim2point0

There's no guide required. You set your desired resolution, leave the bottom on auto, and hit test







Downsampling guides are way overcomplicated and totally unnecessary. The only downsampling resolution that requires me to change the bottom to manual to use custom settings is 3840x2160.

When I install new drivers, I usually knock out 1440p, 1620p, and 1800p in about 30 seconds as those work with automatic settings.

Also, 4800x2700 is a windowed mode resolution. Very different from downsampling. I'm using tricks that lets me set whatever resolution I want so long as my GPU can handle it without catching fire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh Jim, can you please sign this so I can hang it above my bed?!?!? I've never seen a rock look so sexy. I love your work so much!


I... uh.... what? Is there some award for the most sarcastic forum post possible that I'm unaware of?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There's no guide required. You set your desired resolution, leave the bottom on auto, and hit test


yeah but that's where it gives me the error...if i change 1440 to 1441, says custom reso not supported. i have on gpu scaling, checked all the boxes for allowing custom resos, etc...


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Mass Effect 3*


----------



## connectwise

Check out Age of conan's 5th aniversary special event pics.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Finally was able to finish the game, but not sure yet if I want to tackle 1999 mode however. Ending screenies:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My mind was blown at the end of that game. I will go back to it after I play a few other games (just finished first 2 bioshock games)
Recommend Darkness 2 for a bioshock breather. 10€ on Gaming Dragons.


----------



## Atham

How limited is Age of Conan F2P? Is the level cap still level 20?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some from *Metro: Last Light*













Here's a nice glitch:


Also, I made a video of a strange glitch I get all the time in various parts of the game:


----------



## NeoReaper

Metro 2033


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Some from *Metro: Last Light*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice glitch:
> 
> 
> Also, I made a video of a strange glitch I get all the time in various parts of the game:


Wow, that is one weird glitch. Has the whole game been like that? Hasn't happened to me before.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Some from *Metro: Last Light*
> 
> Also, I made a video of a strange glitch I get all the time in various parts of the game:


Mannequin Army is quite the appropriate name. I got hit with that one as well in the last two rooms on the chapter. The one guy who got out of one of the little cranes and walked into the office could be knocked out, but anyone else the animation gut hung and I had to reset the checkpoint.

It is frisky, but even with that glitch both rooms can be 100% stealthed through.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Mannequin Army is quite the appropriate name. I got hit with that one as well in the last two rooms on the chapter. The one guy who got out of one of the little cranes and walked into the office could be knocked out, but anyone else the animation gut hung and I had to reset the checkpoint.
> 
> It is frisky, but even with that glitch both rooms can be 100% stealthed through.


It's happened in many areas for me and a simple reset of the checkpoint does not fix it... I would have to replay the whole chapter or just play it like it is (though I feel it's cheap to play it the way it is, makes the game WAY too easy, so I replayed chapters MANY times, even though I stealthed my way around most of those levels anyway). Those videos were taken just to show off the glitch as I reloaded the checkpoint each time to take those. I've also had areas where key characters, like when traveling with Pavel, stopped animating and again had to replay the chapter in order to fix as without him moving, you could not advance through the zone... Sometimes, it took more than one replay of the chapter in order for it to work correctly... Oh well, at least it allowed me to try playing in different styles each time.


----------



## Derko1

*Overlord*


----------



## Zip01

Sunset in Tomb Raider


----------



## alancsalt

Village in Far Cry 3 - 5760 x 1200


----------



## routek

Project Cars Pagani Huayra


----------



## zinfinion

*Dirt 3 3200x1066 Downsampled 8x QCSAA FXAA 27:9 The Award Winning Rally Racing Sequel To Alan Wake Edition!*


----------



## Timu

Finished Metro Last Light, great game and too many pics so I need to use a spoiler, definitely for the last 3 screens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reloaded83

Amazing PCars shots routek


----------



## andrews2547

Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## amd655

2560x1440 16xCSAA Max Settings.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## amd655

2560x1440 Max Settings.

*WARNING!!! Contains dirty man sized skids*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*My Nissan Silvia S13 (700BHP Drift)*









*My Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Works Converted (Track car skywards of 1000BHP)*





*My Subaru Impreza STi (Track Car around 600BHP)*


----------



## Derko1

Beautiful Shift 2 shots!

How I wish I was able to apply SSAA to mine.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Beautiful Shift 2 shots!
> 
> How I wish I was able to apply SSAA to mine.


Thanks









Can you not downsample with AMD?

If i downsample to a higher res with some games, my 480 just cannot handle AA on top of it, but most games at 1440p (screen native) work well.


----------



## Derko1

Downsampling doesn't really cover it... but it's becuase I can't get past 2720x1530... so yea.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Downsampling doesn't really cover it... but it's becuase I can't get past 2720x1530... so yea.


Oh... that's a shame









Well, at least you can downsample a bit


----------



## Descadent

Grid 2 7680x1440


----------



## iEATu

How do you like GRID 2 Descadent? Worth it over the first one?


----------



## Blackpill

*Grid 2*

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2901-32-05-36_zpsbd09739b.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2901-41-29-18_zps0fb28e4c.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-06-29-19_zps3149c098.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-08-58-39_zps50d03929.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-09-09-38_zpsa38547ef.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-22-04-69_zps61a8a15a.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-22-21-99_zps8795e135.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-23-06-46_zps069c347f.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-23-50-98_zpsd8888e27.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-24-16-09_zps62bf7a0d.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-30-29-44_zps0cecfccc.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-37-44-83_zpsb632cbd4.jpg.html

http://s630.photobucket.com/user/blackpill/media/grid2_avx2013-05-2902-38-07-78_zpsca2c6d71.jpg.html


----------



## amd655

Use spoiler tags please^^


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Use spoiler tags please^^


For Grid 2?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Use spoiler tags please^^


have you never seen a racing game before?


----------



## Descadent

A destroyed car from the online idiots in 7680x1440 in grid 2


----------



## zinfinion

I love how the idiots in the stands use flash photography. I noticed it as well in Dirt 3.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Guys, it would be appreciated if everyone could keep the number of pictures to a maximum of 10-12 please. Not only does it consume a lot of bandwidth but the forum becomes quite laggy. Also, when you are posting many screenshots, please ensure that you put it under the spoiler function
> 
> The spoiler code for those who don't know is
> Code:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> insert picture/text here
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to name it use the following.
> Code:


............................


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think he / she thought that there were too many images? which there really werent...


----------



## amd655

So much for obeying rules


----------



## zinfinion

*Images load inside spoilers even if you don't click to open the spoiler.* Spoiler tags do not save bandwidth nor do they decrease the time it takes to load the page.

Additionally, if you click a spoiler and the images are still in the process of loading, it causes the browser to jump to the top of the page. Incredibly annoying.

I personally think that *spoilers should be used only for SPOILER content*. Using it otherwise subverts the purpose it was intended for and does nothing except hide content that people want seen.

I personally will only use spoiler tags to hide actual spoiler content, and will continue to post more or less 10 shots per post. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Jcyle




----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So much for obeying rules


by your own earlier quote, 10-12 images per post. I counted the post you were upset about. 13 images. you're really starting a fuss over 1 extra image?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 2560x1440 Max Settings.
> 
> *WARNING!!! Contains dirty man sized skids*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *My Nissan Silvia S13 (700BHP Drift)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Nissan Skyline R32 GTR Works Converted (Track car skywards of 1000BHP)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Subaru Impreza STi (Track Car around 600BHP)*


Continuation of shots..this time at 3080x1730

My Lexus IS 250 with engine conversion (Lexus LFA)





My VW Scirocco (just tuned for track racing)






And finally a video to top it all off


----------



## Slightly skewed

Damn it people! Today it's 13 tomorrow it's 14 and next week it'll be 40! Anarchy!


----------



## Timu

It's about time this game supports my native res, anyways, Resident Evil Revelations with SweetFX and Widescreen Fixer to allow FOV up to 90(as displayed in screens).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Damn it people! Today it's 13 tomorrow it's 14 and next week it'll be 40! Anarchy!


Less QQ more screenshots.


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2: Epic Quest*


----------



## Ithanul

*Dear Esther*


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Brulf

Grid 2 Eyefnity









Last one is why i usually don't play driving games lol


----------



## mboner1

sleeping dogs 1440p awesomeness...


----------



## BradleyW

I like those resident evil shots.
Here are some of mine (Res evil). And thank you Timu for the help with the mods on this game.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I like those resident evil shots.
> Here are some of mine (Res evil). And thank you Timu for the help with the mods on this game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks and wow that's quite a bit of pics!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Thanks and wow that's quite a bit of pics!


I just tried using widescreen fixer and my hud is stretched unlike yours. How did you keep your hud looking so good?

See what I mean?
FOV 60 in widescreeenfixer


----------



## mboner1

No ones impressed with the sleeping dogs?? I give up! Lol.


----------



## amd655




----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No ones impressed with the sleeping dogs?? I give up! Lol.


No need to stress it...just let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just tried using widescreen fixer and my hud is stretched unlike yours. How did you keep your hud looking so good?
> 
> See what I mean?
> FOV 60 in widescreeenfixer


Change the resolution and detection of monitors like I do here.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No ones impressed with the sleeping dogs?? I give up! Lol.


Sleeping Dogs is a fine looking game.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No ones impressed with the sleeping dogs?? I give up! Lol.


I'd say 80-90% of screenshots don't yield a response. Unless it is something drop dead amazing or so bonkers it makes people go WTH, it's quieter than a crypt full of mimes in here.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> .. it's quieter than a crypt full of mimes in here.


that would be one FREAKY place.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> that would be one FREAKY place.


----------



## amd655

More Shift 2 at 3080x1730

Retro BMW M3 drifter.





Oddjob AE86 Drift mobile.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> No ones impressed with the sleeping dogs?? I give up! Lol.


I posted 2160p shots (downsampled) of Sleeping Dogs, and mine weren't pretty much all the same about 4 seconds apart from each other. And I don't think those got any responses either. That's just the way it is with stuff.

I don't actually think it's that great looking of a game.It never blew me away. Pretty poor car detail (they look like cardboard) and bad reflection detail. Lighting is kinda just plain, doesn't really excel or stand out. Only thing that looked okay was the wet surface effect.... and Wei's character model xD

Now, if you post screenshots of modded Skyrim, people will go nuts


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I posted 2160p shots (downsampled) of Sleeping Dogs, and mine weren't pretty much all the same about 4 seconds apart from each other. And I don't think those got any responses either. That's just the way it is with stuff.
> 
> I don't actually think it's that great looking of a game.It never blew me away. Pretty poor car detail (they look like cardboard) and bad reflection detail. Lighting is kinda just plain, doesn't really excel or stand out. Only thing that looked okay was the wet surface effect.... and Wei's character model xD
> 
> Now, if you post screenshots of modded Skyrim, people will go nuts


Or Project C.A.R.S screenshots.







Which I don't blame, those are usually awesome screenshots.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## amd655

My Far Cry never looked that good...
Secret doings here.....


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Unstableiser

Dark Souls


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Dark Souls


Looks more like World of Tanks.


----------



## andrews2547

Justin Bieber Haircut.



Yes it exists.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Justin Bieber Haircut.
> 
> Yes it exists.


O lord.......what the....


----------



## BradleyW

Crysis 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NeoReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Dark Souls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like World of Tanks.
Click to expand...

That is WoT or it wouldn't say that it was CONNECTED to the WoT server.


----------



## Unstableiser

Oh bloody tits you're right. Well here are some offering from War Thunder and the venerable Farcry 3.


----------



## andrews2547

Call of Bieber


----------



## windowszp

GTA 4 ProReal Mod


----------



## TheRadik

*GRID 2*

Gamplay Ingame: (No Hud)










Replay black bars













Photozoom: Delete black bars


----------



## amd655

Is GRID 2 rendered in DX11?

Got it in my wish list for now in Steam, also.. any good as a game?


----------



## Descadent

Here is a video of a crazy wreck video I posted. The next car barely misses me. This video actually got tweeted out by codemasters yesterday.






Grid 2 just a cool shot of parts flying, this is at 1080p because I was playing on my 55" 3dtv with my laptop. so no 1440p surround this time.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Is GRID 2 rendered in DX11?
> 
> Got it in my wish list for now in Steam, also.. any good as a game?


Yes to DX11. The honeymoon is over for most it would seem. Thread goes from joy to despair: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1395064/so-who-preordered-grid-2/*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yes to DX11. The honeymoon is over for most it would seem. Thread goes from joy to despair: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1395064/so-who-preordered-grid-2/*


Cheers:thumb:

I shall wait for a Steam sale (10 or less)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Cheers:thumb:
> 
> I shall wait for a Steam sale (*75% off or more*)


FTFY


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> FTFY


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Is GRID 2 rendered in DX11?
> 
> Got it in my wish list for now in Steam, also.. any good as a game?


Don't let cherry picked screens fool you into any purchase.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Don't let cherry picked screens fool you into any purchase.


TheRadik's screens are rather excellent. I shall not be deceived though.







I know all the dark arts of cherry picking.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> TheRadik's screens are rather excellent. I shall not be deceived though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the dark arts of cherry picking.


lol I don't know man.. I think that the game it self looks rather nice.


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider (First Level)
I had taken the shots with SweetFX because Radeonpro or MSI fail to work with the game by either crashing it on launch or not detecting the game at all. if anyone could help me with that, please let me know. I really want to cap my fps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol I don't know man.. I think that the game it self looks rather nice.


I'd have to see it first hand to make a final declaration, but based on my recent experiences with Dirt 3, it's all about picking angles that hide the flaws.

I'm sure in motion I'd be fine with it, screenshots just give the viewer way too much time to analyze and find all the flaws.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There are plenty of videos out there, and it's kinda tough to hide anything in those. It looks good in some places and laughably dated in others.


----------



## Descadent

I'm loving grid 2. It's gets tough and it's fun. I only paid $38 and got all dlc and grid 1 from get games go. gmg has 25% off on it right now too.

mp and sp are separate independent modes which means there is a lot of content to play and unlock in both mp and sp.


----------



## HiCZoK

GTA IV
1440 ds and smaa


GTA IV by KillerCrocker, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

wow.. gtr2 looks great.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> TheRadik's screens are rather excellent. I shall not be deceived though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the dark arts of cherry picking.


To be honest, the game disappointed me something. I'm looking for other experiences in driving games and I think perfect would Project Cars, but unfortunately I have not.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## Slightly skewed

Wow a few of those look awful. I'm sure they are just place holders.


----------



## Saq

GRID 2





Taken in replay mode, which is why there is black borders.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> wow.. gtr2 looks great.


Just wait until I get my ENB config going, as well as get to modding again...just restarted with a fresh install..only a couple mods used for those screens, namely a SweetFX config and HD skies.


----------



## Derko1

*Singularity*


----------



## nasmith2000

derko singularity looks pretty darn good how is the gameplay?

some gta 4 (proreal)


----------



## TheRadik

*CoJ Gunslinger*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sasasd

Some Crysis Expanded. Could have used better than 2x AA but didn't bother anymore. Doesn't look that amazing, vanilla is still very nice.


----------



## BradleyW

TR: 2013 (Level One)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *GTR2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Images removed to save bandwidth for the purpose of quoting this post.


Hey, when will you see tweaking an ENB or SweetFX profile?
Cheers.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey, when will you see tweaking an ENB or SweetFX profile?
> Cheers.


Not sure if I caught that.







I am using SweetFX and ENB with those last screens, though no tweaking as of yet. Just using these two configs -

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=37550

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=37612

Hope that's what you where after, if not, let me know.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Not sure if I caught that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using SweetFX and ENB with those last screens, though no tweaking as of yet. Just using these two configs -
> 
> http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=37550
> 
> http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=37612
> 
> Hope that's what you where after, if not, let me know.


I see what you mean now. Sorry I must have read one of your previous posts wrong.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> derko singularity looks pretty darn good how is the gameplay?
> 
> some gta 4 (proreal)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I LOVE the game... it's what I feel Bioshock should have been more like. It's EXTREMELY creepy in that part I took pics of. I also love that ammo is actually scarce and it's got a need to survive aspect to it. Plus the whole time jumping mechanics and gun play feels spot on. I would highly recommend everyone to play the game. It's got all the right things, atmosphere, good graphics, great sound and a very interesting story.









Very nice shots of GTA btw... I would love to play the game, but for me anything below 60fps is unplayable and I can only achieve that, about 70% of the time I am playing. So it's a no go for me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I LOVE the game... it's what I feel Bioshock should have been more like. It's EXTREMELY creepy in that part I took pics of. I also love that ammo is actually scarce and it's got a need to survive aspect to it. Plus the whole time jumping mechanics and gun play feels spot on. I would highly recommend everyone to play the game. It's got all the right things, atmosphere, good graphics, great sound and a very interesting story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


Let's not get carried away here. While it's a solid game all around and went pretty much under the radar, it's no Infinite.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I LOVE the game... it's what I feel Bioshock should have been more like. It's EXTREMELY creepy in that part I took pics of. I also love that ammo is actually scarce and it's got a need to survive aspect to it. Plus the whole time jumping mechanics and gun play feels spot on. I would highly recommend everyone to play the game. It's got all the right things, atmosphere, good graphics, great sound and a very interesting story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice shots of GTA btw... I would love to play the game, but for me anything below 60fps is unplayable and I can only achieve that, about 70% of the time I am playing. So it's a no go for me.


I loved this game up until the point were you get hold of the singularity device about half an hour into the game. Then I stopped playing hours later because it was rubbish with the device.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Let's not get carried away here. While it's a solid game all around and went pretty much under the radar, it's no Infinite.


Sorry... I should have specified. Bioshock 1 and SPECIALLY 2... nothing can touch Infinite ofcourse!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I loved this game up until the point were you get hold of the singularity device about half an hour into the game. Then I stopped playing hours later because it was rubbish with the device.


Have just gotten up to using it. Don't see how it's "rubbish" though. It has some pretty interesting mechanics that add to the gameplay. They are the plasmids/tonics of Bioshock.

Good vid showing some stuff about the weapon.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Sorry... I should have specified. Bioshock 1 and SPECIALLY 2... nothing can touch Infinite ofcourse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have just gotten up to using it. Don't see how it's "rubbish" though. It has some pretty interesting mechanics that add to the gameplay. They are the plasmids/tonics of Bioshock.
> 
> Good vid showing some stuff about the weapon.


I got the game on release day and did not like it much once you get the device on your arm.


----------



## kx11

The Last Remnant + FOV Mod


----------



## Timu

Sleeping Dogs with SweetFX and a Camera mod to change the camera which is perfect for taking pics of areas:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Metro LL screenies again.







Just a few, promise. All are 1440p, no AA, PhysX on, adaptive VS, rest maxed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*ANGRY BIRDS*


----------



## TheRadik

*GRID 2*


----------



## amd655

*Turok 2 Seeds of Evil N64 Emulation*








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Wow amd655 you're the man. My favorite 90s shooter along with the first, a proper remake would be one of the best shooters ever.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow amd655 you're the man. My favorite 90s shooter along with the first, a proper remake would be one of the best shooters ever.


+1, loved it to death back when i was a wee kid


----------



## Timu

I didn't know we could post pics of emulated games, also I love Turok 2.


----------



## Lhotse

*Neverwinter Online*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2013-06-0223-30-42-85_zpsffbcae67.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2013-06-0115-37-41-77_zps51a073f3.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-03_00004_zpsa767e2cf.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2013-06-0316-51-04-82_zps899de290.png.html


----------



## BWX232

I got a second Gigabyte Windforce 2 GB (OC) for SLI... Metro LL.

So now I can run 1080p, everything maxed, very high IQ in NVCP, SSAA x2, physx on and get very good performance, almost no stutters since latest 15mb patch on 5/31/2013..


----------



## Lhotse

*Remember Me*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00007_zps82c94cf3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00004_zps55676504.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00018_zpsa0b71034.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00017_zpsf8e37f66.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00027_zps68e1c633.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00039_zps7017ef60.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00024_zps89a28c9a.jpg.html


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Remember Me*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00007_zps82c94cf3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00004_zps55676504.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00018_zpsa0b71034.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00017_zpsf8e37f66.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00027_zps68e1c633.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00039_zps7017ef60.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00024_zps89a28c9a.jpg.html


Looks very muddy no?


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider 2013 (First and Second Level)
Fully max out, SweetFX, 1080p.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*Metal Gear Solid 3
Snake Eater
Emulation*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

remember me = more like forget me









also. no more posting project cars! because you know... we can't get in!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Looks very muddy no?


I have all the settings maxed out. Sometimes it looks great and sometimes there's that 'film-grain effect'.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Looks very muddy no?


In the hands of a talented screenshotter, it looks bloody amazing







I haven't really had time to mess with it yet =( Why can't I just play video games for a living...

I'm going to work on isolating the shader that introduces the grain and see if I can't remove it. I suspect the game might look worse without it though. I think it's hiding a lot of UE3 faults and low res textures.


----------



## zinfinion

For the love of whatever you love people, quit hiding your screens in spoilers. It's a PITA to have to click them. I just wanna scroll, gosh!


----------



## jim2point0

I also don't open spoilers. It's the screenshots thread. Why hide the screenshots.....................


----------



## amd655

Lazy^


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Lazy^


Damn skippy.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I also don't open spoilers. It's the screenshots thread. Why hide the screenshots.....................


Same here.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> In the hands of a talented screenshotter, it looks bloody amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really had time to mess with it yet =( Why can't I just play video games for a living...
> 
> I'm going to work on isolating the shader that introduces the grain and see if I can't remove it. I suspect the game might look worse without it though. I think it's hiding a lot of UE3 faults and low res textures.


He just hides the flaws and softens the crap out his shots. They are framed well for the most part though.

The game looks seriously dated in some areas. Time to ditch this tired engine and move on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> For the love of whatever you love people, quit hiding your screens in spoilers. It's a PITA to have to click them. I just wanna scroll, gosh!


Last time I did not use a spoiler tag, I had members come down on me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Last time I did not use a spoiler tag, I had members come down on me like a ton of bricks.


I would hope so when you put *45* screenshots in a single post.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Last time I did not use a spoiler tag, I had members come down on me like a ton of bricks.


also you put actual SPOILERS in the post...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GRID 2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This post was reported for containing spoilers


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> This post was reported for containing spoilers










That was going to be my joke when I posted my next shots of Dirt 3.


----------



## Lhotse

*Remember Me*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00005_zps1c4af5b9.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00010_zps06c7f865.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00009_zpsdf625b86.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00006_zps601c41b4.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00021_zps18e34ef9.jpg.html


----------



## HiCZoK

Remember Me - fantastic game. I don't agree with bad reviews


Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr

Remember Me by KillerCrocker, on Flickr


----------



## mboner1

Remember me- Gotta say it has me interested, seems like a strong story so far, graphics are nice, fighting is different, seems good.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm finding the combat to be rather clunky, and the combo system to be kind of useless against multiple enemies. You can't complete a lengthy combo without having to dodge and incoming attack, and the game encourages you to make these combos a long as possible.

The visuals are nice in certain parts and pretty awful in others.


----------



## ClickJacker

FireFall


----------



## kx11

Remember Me


----------



## TheRadik

*GRID 2*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

BMW M3 E30 "Tic Tac" user made livery


----------



## kx11

Remember Me + FOV 95


----------



## jim2point0

Remember Me. This game doesn't really let me take the screenshots I want. Necessary UE3 commands are either broken or unwieldy. Would love a proper free cam.


----------



## mboner1

I'm a little surprised at just how popular remember me seems to be, i thought i was going to be on my own but i'm glad it's getting some attention.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> I'm a little surprised at just how popular remember me seems to be, i thought i was going to be on my own but i'm glad it's getting some attention.


It's only really popular because it has a female protagonist.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's only really popular because it has a female protagonist.


Which is doubly funny due to this - *Remember Me: publishers told dev 'female characters don't sell', before signing with Capcom*
Quote:


> Speaking with Penny Arcade, creative director Jean-Maxime Moris recalled, "We had some [companies] that said, 'Well, we don't want to publish it because that's not going to succeed. You can't have a female character in games. It has to be a male character, simple as that'.
> 
> "We had people tell us, 'You can't make a dude like the player kiss another dude in the game, that's going to feel awkward.'"


----------



## ACHILEE5

One of the most over hyped games ever IMO, "*Project CARS*"


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> One of the most over hyped games ever IMO, "*Project CARS*"
> 
> *snip*


Duke Nukem Forever and Aliens: Colonial Marines were probably more over hyped.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Duke Nukem Forever and Aliens: Colonial Marines were probably more over hyped.


OK then, the most hyped in this thread









I see so many people saying "I want project cars" but in reality it's nothing special IMO








And I'm thinking it's no better than "Race On"


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> One of the most over hyped games ever IMO, "*Project CARS*"


Have you always been in? Did you just get in? Can new people get in? The numbers, Mason!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Which is doubly funny due to this - *Remember Me: publishers told dev 'female characters don't sell', before signing with Capcom*


I really dislike playing as a female character in just about every game. And I don't understand why people (men) like it so much. Skyrim is a prime example and it's almost dominated by dudes playing dress up. And Tomb Raider is seriously annoying because of the way they have the character stumbling around whining like an useless idiot. Staring at a nice butt only goes so far. I can't immerse myself in an action game pretending to be a 100lbs, stick armed, pencil necked badass.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And I don't understand why the nerds like it so much. I can't immerse myself in an action game pretending to be a 100lbs, stick armed, pencil necked badass.


You forgot anti-armor. You know the sort of which I speak.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> One of the most over hyped games ever IMO, "*Project CARS*"
> 
> 
> 
> Have you always been in? Did you just get in? Can new people get in? The numbers, Mason!!!
Click to expand...

I signed up ages ago!
And I just uninstalled the crap just now, after downloading and installing it today









I wish I could just give my account away


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I signed up ages ago!
> And I just uninstalled the crap just now, after downloading and installing it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just give my account away


LOL. I mainly like it for the properly round steering wheels. Dirt 3 is killing me with its 36 sided polygons.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. I mainly like it for the properly round steering wheels. Dirt 3 is killing me with its 36 sided polygons.


As good as the steering wheel is, I still ended up here


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> One of the most over hyped games ever IMO, "*Project CARS*"


I doubt it's as over-hyped as Bioshock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I really dislike playing as a female character in just about every game. And I don't understand why people (men) like it so much. Skyrim is a prime example and it's almost dominated by dudes playing dress up. And Tomb Raider is seriously annoying because of the way they have the character stumbling around whining like an useless idiot. Staring at a nice butt only goes so far. I can't immerse myself in an action game pretending to be a 100lbs, stick armed, pencil necked badass.


Yeah don't even get me started. The "things" that people play as in modded Skyrim... let's just say the Skyrim screenshot thread should have a pedophile alert on it.

Anyway some screenshots, I thought this was rather amusing in ME3. Grunt getting wasted.



"Tower Guard" saves the day in DAO.


----------



## jim2point0

*Remember Me*

I don't particularly care what I play as. Male or female. I love Alice: Madness Returns. I loved Mirror's Edge. But this game is pretty much an interactive art-book for me at this point. I really don't like the gameplay much at all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Nice shots Jim. And ME is probably one of the few exceptions for me. Probably because it's not heavy on combat and it's first person.


----------



## BWX232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I signed up ages ago!
> And I just uninstalled the crap just now, after downloading and installing it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just give my account away


I just realized you could get your money back yesterday. http://forum.wmdportal.com/showthread.php?14089
I "bought" Pcars about 6 months ago for 29 euros.. I installed it, and messed around with it for a few hours. I could not believe how bad the physics were,and how bad the game stuttered.. not smooth at all on my brand new gaming rig. To me it is nothing more than a very nice screenshot generator. I'm going to give it one more chance, update the game and try it again before I get my $$ back and forget about it. Biggest disappointment in a "race sim" I've ever had..

Edit- some screens..
Just started Metro 2033 after finishing Metro LL for the first time..


----------



## boredgunner

Why are you playing the series backwards? Unless you're replaying 2033, Last Light's whole story made no sense for you.


----------



## TheRadik

More *Remember Me*


----------



## Phallic Tractor

jim2point0, am I crazy, or did you somehow manage to disable the film grain?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phallic Tractor*
> 
> jim2point0, am I crazy, or did you somehow manage to disable the film grain?


Ya a user on this forum created a mod for it.

Post. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4611992&postcount=25

Thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379093


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I doubt it's as over-hyped as Bioshock.
> Yeah don't even get me started. The "things" that people play as in modded Skyrim... let's just say the Skyrim screenshot thread should have a pedophile alert on it.


LOL, so true. You know what's worse? People probably spank it to it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWX232*
> 
> I just realized you could get your money back yesterday. http://forum.wmdportal.com/showthread.php?14089
> I "bought" Pcars about 6 months ago for 29 euros.. I installed it, and messed around with it for a few hours. I could not believe how bad the physics were,and how bad the game stuttered.. not smooth at all on my brand new gaming rig. To me it is nothing more than a very nice screenshot generator. I'm going to give it one more chance, update the game and try it again before I get my $$ back and forget about it. Biggest disappointment in a "race sim" I've ever had..
> 
> Edit- some screens..
> Just started Metro 2033 after finishing Metro LL for the first time..


If it's your first time playing 2033, I agree that you should've played it before LL. Anyhow, how do you like 2033 so far compared to LL? I think LL looks way better, but sucks in every other way compared to 2033.

In other news, SHROOMS (Metro LL):


----------



## AbdullahG

*TESV: Skyrim*
*The Orc That Crossed The Line*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> *TESV: Skyrim*
> *snip*


Just so you know. There's a Skyrim shot thread on this board also.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just so you know. There's a Skyrim shot thread on this board also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures


And just so you know, this is the "Screenshot of Your *Games* Thread."

TESV: Skyrim happens to be a game.









EDIT: I'm not exactly fond of the screenshot thread for Skyrim. It's saturated with an ungodly amount of nude women.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> And just so you know, this is the "Screenshot of Your *Games* Thread."
> 
> TESV: Skyrim happens to be a game.


Did not mean that you should not post them. I'm just pointing it out. I know that when I was modding Skyrim, I loved getting feed back on my shots and mods, but this thread never had that... while that other one does.

Nice shots btw!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Did not mean that you should not post them. I'm just pointing it out. I know that when I was modding Skyrim, I loved getting feed back on my shots and mods, but this thread never had that... while that other one does.
> 
> Nice shots btw!


I'm well aware of that. See edit though.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I signed up ages ago!
> And I just uninstalled the crap just now, after downloading and installing it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just give my account away


by all means I'll take it! Dieing to get in.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## R8TEDM3

When did PS4 get released?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> When did PS4 get released?


Q4 2013. Well rumoured anyway.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WE SEE THROUGH YOUR LIES!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> images


As per the rules, you need to mention the name of the game









Are these just... still images from a trailer for that game that you're posting? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> WE SEE THROUGH YOUR LIES!


Yes we do, lol...got me going for a second Slightly skewed


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> As per the rules, you need to mention the name of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these just... still images from a trailer for that game that you're posting? I'm a bit confused.












New leaked screenies courtesy of teh gaf.

Make sure you guys watch the trailer I posted in the Metro LL thread. Epic.


----------



## Brulf

Remember Me Eyefinity

I actually like the art direction in this game very dark but also kinda colourful


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's only really popular because it has a female protagonist.


I guess _that_ one never get's old for _some_ people.









Although it seem's to underachieve the potential of what it could be, overall it's fresh and enjoyable to play. The combat system could use some work for sure but if they could revamp a few things, a sequel would probably be much better. You should at least try playing the game before you go insulting people who enjoy it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I guess _that_ one never get's old for _some_ people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it seem's to underachieve the potential of what it could be, overall it's fresh and enjoyable to play. The combat system could use some work for sure but if they could revamp a few things, a sequel would probably be much better. You should at least try playing the game before you go insulting people who enjoy it.


Oh, you're insulted by that? Poor thing...


----------



## sterik01

how's Remember Me. Never heard of it and just saw the trailer on YT. Looks interesting.


----------



## kx11

Remember Me


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

Lol that honda civic is also in gtr2?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Lol that honda civic is also in gtr2?


Nah, I just added over 20 GB of mods, Honda Civic included.


----------



## Descadent

Remember Me almost was cancelled because it was reported that publishers didn't want a black female as the lead in a video game and the devs got turned down left and right. Capcom finally picked it up right before it almost was a dead project.

still didn't get scored good either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Q4 2013. Well rumoured anyway.


it's confirmed it's releasing holiday 2013 for both xbone and ps4. We just don't know the exact date.


----------



## sterik01

Did it end up being a black female as protagonist ?


----------



## BWX232

Metro 2033 screens






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why are you playing the series backwards? Unless you're replaying 2033, Last Light's whole story made no sense for you.


Funny thing is I bought a whole bunch of STEAM games after building my rig that I haven't played yet.. and I didn't even know I had 2033 in my account.. so I have had it for a few months, but forgot about it. Anyway when Metro LL came out I just played it when I got it free when I bought my second GTX670 last week. I knew there was a one before, but figured I'd play it after if I liked LL. I didn't have any trouble following what was going on.. I mean they spell it out pretty much the entire time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, so true. You know what's worse? People probably spank it to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's your first time playing 2033, I agree that you should've played it before LL. Anyhow, how do you like 2033 so far compared to LL? I think LL looks way better, but sucks in every other way compared to 2033.
> 
> In other news, SHROOMS (Metro LL):


I think the weapon changing system is a little more clunky in 2033, but it seems to me like more time and energy went into producing 2033, but the gfx engine and control scheme is a little s more polished in LL. I wish the guns sounded and felt more like guns though in both games. In 2033, an AK sounds like an air rifle. I bought a real AK47 last year, and let me tell you, it is loud as hell. I think the people who made these games have only ever seen guns fired on TV and movies.. I'm not bashing them, I'm serious though, LOL.. Mine doesn't even have a muzzle device at all (stupid US laws), and it is insanely loud with the 7.62x39 rounds.

I'm only a few hrs into 2033 though, but I like both games, I think they are pretty similar actually. My first impression of 2033 is that it had more time spent on all the details, and that in LL more effort was spent on cleaning up the the control scheme and flow and gfx. Oh, and 2033 seems more difficult than LL when both are at normal, or regular difficulty level.. I wish I could knock people out in 2033 like in LL though.. maybe I just haven't figured out how yet?

We'll see..


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Did it end up being a black female as protagonist ?


yes haven't you seen the shots lol


----------



## jim2point0

*Remember Me*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> by all means I'll take it! Dieing to get in.


I would if I could dude


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

*Company of Heroes 2 Open Beta*















These are just taken with the steam in-game capture, so i know they're crappy JPGs. I had to reinstall windows and havent gotten around to putting Dxtory back on yet


----------



## Phallic Tractor

thanks for the tip, Slightly skewed. That film grain was pretty ugly.

It's difficult to play Remember Me because I feel like taking screenshots ever other minute. It might honestly be the prettiest game I've seen. I used to think it was Mirror's Edge, but I think this just topped it.


----------



## mboner1

edit, stuffed up soz.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phallic Tractor*
> 
> thanks for the tip, Slightly skewed. That film grain was pretty ugly.
> 
> It's difficult to play Remember Me because I feel like taking screenshots ever other minute. It might honestly be the prettiest game I've seen. I used to think it was Mirror's Edge, but I think this just topped it.


I really like the graphics and story in remember me, but i think last light edges it out personally.


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes haven't you seen the shots lol


If you say so, she looks like a white chick with a tan to me, not that I care.


----------



## jim2point0

*Remember Me*.


----------



## Unstableiser

Half Life 2 It's a gem of a shot i found from my archives.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Remember Me


----------



## jim2point0

Remember Me


----------



## turrican9

Borderlands. Got a Volcano out of a Skagpile


----------



## Slightly skewed

Another horse being beaten to death. Remember ME??? Huh? Do ya?? Ya man every single page. Man this game is buggy for me. I don't recommend anyone picking it up at least until some patches are released or you might be stuck not being able to progress. I also decide this game isn't worth the frustrating combat annoyances so I turned the difficulty to easy. I just want to look at it, not really play it.


----------



## mboner1

Works fine for me, I recommend everyone try it







. Great game.


----------



## amd655

Some DOS BOX Tomb Raider on 3DFX Glide.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Works fine for me, I recommend everyone try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great game.


To me the fighting controls are more like tapping out a rhythm, than having hand and leg controls


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone made .ini tweaks to remember me, and how do you remove the film grain? Cheers all.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone made .ini tweaks to remember me, and how do you remove the film grain? Cheers all.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phallic Tractor*
> 
> jim2point0, am I crazy, or did you somehow manage to disable the film grain?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya a user on this forum created a mod for it.
> 
> Post. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4611992&postcount=25
> 
> Thread. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379093
Click to expand...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Thank you.


----------



## kx11

Remember Me + Sweet FX + fov 80


----------



## TheRadik

*Marvel Heroes*








































































*Remember Me*


----------



## jim2point0

I aint ever seen so much drama in a screenshots thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Another horse being beaten to death. Remember ME??? Huh? Do ya?? Ya man every single page.


Speaking of spam removal...









And in case anyone forgot. Here's your reminder. About Remember me.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I aint ever seen so much drama in a screenshots thread


It does get a bit ridiculous (drama that is).


----------



## NeoReaper

Saints Row: The Third
The unofficial bug/pig zapper:


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Speaking of spam removal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case anyone forgot. Here's your reminder. About Remember me.


Zing! That cracked me up!


----------



## kx11

Remember Me + sweet FX + FOV 80


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I aint ever seen so much drama in a screenshots thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of spam removal...


Lol don't make me post up your little spectacle over on the Guru3d screenshot thread.









A couple of pretty old ones for varieties sake.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Timu

Arma 3 Alpha Lite:


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Screenshots of Tomb Raider 2013 running at mixed medium and high settings on my desktop back when I was still using my HD 6770. Gosh, this game is gorgeous!

More photos on my Tumblr blog: http://bartholomew7725.tumblr.com/


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*


----------



## amd655

Do people lead boring lives??

No variety from some people.....


----------



## kx11

alright some how i got remember me working without a HUD

problem is i can't beat bosses since QTE requires buttons popping up and i don't see them now


----------



## NeoReaper

Hey, 1 thing: If you saw my screenshot of Saints Row 3 up there, do you know how to use the game's screenshot feature? (F11 is supposed to be the key in the keybindings) because I had to use Steam's screenshot feature because the game's one did nothing.


----------



## kx11

Metro LL


----------



## TheRadik

*Dust An Elysian Tail*


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> alright some how i got remember me working without a HUD
> 
> problem is i can't beat bosses since QTE requires buttons popping up and i don't see them now


There's a bug with Antialiasing, if you're unable to see the menu just Alt- Tab out and re-maximize the game and it should show up so you can disable Antialiasing; you may need to disable it in Nvidia control panel as well.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *Project C.A.R.S.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks scary realistic. Really wish I coulb play it.

World of Tanks on max settings. Runs beautifully. Gotta love that spectating mode.


----------



## Blackpill

*Resident Evil Remake (Dolphin - w/widescreen fix for models)*


----------



## Newbie2009

AWESOME Resi shots.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> There's a bug with Antialiasing, if you're unable to see the menu just Alt- Tab out and re-maximize the game and it should show up so you can disable Antialiasing; you may need to disable it in Nvidia control panel as well.


thank you that worked


----------



## TheRadik

*GRID 2*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackpill*
> 
> *Resident Evil Remake (Dolphin - w/widescreen fix for models)*


Saddest thing is current generation Resident Evil games don't look a whole lot better.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Command & Conquer Generals


----------



## amd655

Beautiful game, gameplay and graphics









CNC3, not pics, but because i love CnC games.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

Wait til Star Citizen comes out and oh boy the screenshots are gonna be glorious!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Beautiful game, gameplay and graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNC3, not pics, but because i love CnC games.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep, it's a classic








And I was quite pleased it runs on W8 too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wait til Star Citizen comes out and oh boy the screenshots are gonna be glorious!


I'm having a look at it right now


----------



## amd655

*BETA*


----------



## kx11

Remember Me


----------



## amd655

I try to forget TBH....


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I try to forget TBH....












But in truth, it's always the same with ever new "half decent game" that comes out!


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## CptAsian

Once again, absolutely scary how realistic project CARS looks.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Once again, absolutely scary how realistic project CARS looks.


It'll make you wonder how good next gen racers would look, lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It'll make you wonder how good next gen racers would look, lol.


That is next gen. It's not due out for a year. And, from what i've been hearing, it's garbage, so I guess we'll see.

Footage from Drive Club on the PS4 is already out.

There is new footage throughout the video. Devs claim it's all in game, but who knows.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Devs claim it's all in game, but who knows.


Everyone knows consoles can't handle cockpit cams. Clearly fake.









p.s. Go DIAF Codies.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Everyone knows consoles can't handle cockpit cams. Clearly fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Go DIAF Codies.


----------



## 32oz

More of Remember Me:


----------



## jim2point0

A little *Planetside 2*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It'll make you wonder how good next gen racers would look, lol.


Not as good, from what I've seen.


----------



## Slightly skewed

*Remember Me*

Really impressed with some of the environments as the games progressing. Here is one room I know we'll be seeing a couple dozen times. I literally said whoa out loud.



Oh, one more and that'll be it from me.


----------



## kx11

most beautiful game came out of Capcom


----------



## wanako

I've been seeing screens of this game but didn't know what it was. Thanks for the title! I gotta check it out!


----------



## TeenageBum

First time contributing to the thread. I'll start off with *Dishonored*.

Just sceneries, for now, not sure how many I'm allowed to post.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeenageBum*
> 
> First time contributing to the thread. I'll start off with *Dishonored*.
> 
> Just sceneries, for now, not sure how many I'm allowed to post.


Great shots.







Bonus points for 21:9.







~10 shots per post, no consecutive posts and you'll be fine. And if you strip width/500/height/1000 from the IMG tag your shots will go full width.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Command & Conquer Generals


Love this game. Generals and zero hour my fav C&C games.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Mine too








Plus it runs nice on my laptop pulling around 30 Watts, whereas my Rig pulls 160W at idle


----------



## TheRadik

*REMEMBER ME*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

Random COD4.....

I went 100-14 in this match O.O


----------



## Timu

Modded GTA IV with iCEnhancer 2.0 and Violent City Mod(to allow random people attack you and the cops):


----------



## amd655

Some Trine shots, i bought 1 and 2 on Steam today


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Some Trine shots, i bought 1 and 2 on Steam today


You have chosen wisely! I need to get around to playing them haha, stupid backlog...


----------



## amd655

Minesweeper fail.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *REMEMBER ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


played for 15 minutes.. and uninstalled. Just couldnt get into it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Arcania - Gothic 4*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unstableiser

You killed Henry you bastard...

GW2 being glitchy and me being a weird pervert.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Can we keep screenshots down to around 10 screenshots per post please


----------



## TheRadik

*REMEMBER ME*


----------



## SmellyMoot

this is one of my fav Screenshots while playing this fun game







Tomb Raider!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/2013051000004.jpg/


----------



## BWX232

Borderlands 2 maxed out


----------



## Unstableiser

hruuuumph hrrrrrrrrrr! hhhhhhhhrrrrruuuuuuuuuuaaaaarh!


----------



## amd655

I jumped out of my jet, then landed, then RPG'd the Anti Air as he repaired it, blew it up, then shot the guy D

And errr... the jet was stuck mid air


----------



## AbdullahG

Damn it, you broke physics!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Damn it, you broke physics!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Arcania - Gothic 4*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Euro Truck Simulator 2.


Dat Volvo FH16. Can't wait for the Iveco Stralis Hi-Way update.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Derko1

Awesome ME shots. So much... that I feel like playing it. I'd forgotten I already owned the game on Origin... I just put it in my cart on Steam...


----------



## amd655

I have so many games............



But it is awesome to have this many.... and counting


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome ME shots. So much... that I feel like playing it. I'd forgotten I already owned the game on Origin... I just put it in my cart on Steam...


The shots had the same effect on me. Every time I see screenshots of it, it makes me want to dust it off and play it for the... 5th time? Why does ME2 seem so far away... Or ME, whatever they're going to call it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have so many games............
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is awesome to have this many.... and counting


Ahem!











No but seriously... it's so addicting... I spend more times looking at games to buy than actually playing them!









PC gaming is so awesome! I still have almost 800 hours played in the last year.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ahem!


Profile count is incorrect and Valve is planning to change it to be more accurate. Best count is the Library drop down.

My profile is 271, my Library > All Games is 113.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Profile count is incorrect and Valve is planning to change it to be more accurate. Best count is the Library drop down.
> 
> My profile is 271, my Library > All Games is 113.


lol I know. I was wondering if anyone was going to notice. I'm at 394 right now... so I think I will go buy a few more games right now to get over 400.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol I know. I was wondering if anyone was going to notice. I'm at 394 right now... so I think I will go buy a few more games right now to get over 400.


Respect. Also crazy you managed that much with just a 1 year badge.







I'm guessing lots of Humble Bundle and Indie Royale.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Respect. Also crazy you managed that much with just a 1 year badge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing lots of Humble Bundle and Indie Royale.


How you know?!









And tada!



And here's some IN game pics... since it's not pics of your game *collections* thread.









*Shift*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> And here's some IN game pics... since it's not pics of your game *collections* thread.


Wait. You mean these icons can be played?!


----------



## jim2point0

Planetside 2. These have been downsampled from 5120x2160. Fear me, aliasing.















Sorry, went just a little over 10


----------



## waffles887

GTA IV with my own ENB. The car mod is a Lexus LFA


----------



## Lifeshield

> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome ME shots. So much... that I feel like playing it. I'd forgotten I already owned the game on Origin... I just put it in my cart on Steam...


It's taken me like 3 months to get the game running again as I had a write license data issue. Tried it randomly yesterday and it just worked.









Can max it out but can't run PhysX on the CPU though. It just brings the game to a crawl. Doesn't seem to downsample either, it just blurrily stretches out across the screen when you set it to the higher resolution.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's taken me like 3 months to get the game running again as I had a write license data issue. Tried it randomly yesterday and it just worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can max it out but can't run PhysX on the CPU though. It just brings the game to a crawl. Doesn't seem to downsample either, it just blurrily stretches out across the screen when you set it to the higher resolution.


That's too bad. At 1800p-2160p this game is even more gorgeous. lol amd amrite?







You should still be able to run SGSSAA. no? Maybe sharpen it a wee bit with sweetfx.


----------



## Brainsick

My experience on downsampling ME is that only menus get fuzzy/blurry for some reason, the actual gameplay seems to respond to it. (at least my framerate tells me so).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's too bad. At 1800p-2000p this game is even more gorgeous. lol amd amrite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should still be able to run SGSSAA. no? Maybe sharpen it a wee bit with sweetfx.


Yeah might have a go with SweetFX and see what I can come up with while I'm at it. I'm already running max AA in-game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> My experience on downsampling ME is that only menus get fuzzy/blurry for some reason, the actual gameplay seems to respond to it. (at least my framerate tells me so).


In-game looks worse than my native resolution and I get bad unplayable screen tearing, even with V-Sync enabled, if I run higher than my native resolution in Mirrors Edge.

Probably the only game I've had issues with so far with downsampling.


----------



## Brulf

Unreal Gold Eyefinity









Forgot how good this game was....


----------



## HiCZoK

Unreal:thumb:

I remember the waterfall. IT WAS AMAZING. money for voodoo well spent... and shiny mirror floors !
edit:

And Alexander Brandon music. fantastic game


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> In-game looks worse than my native resolution and I get bad unplayable screen tearing, even with V-Sync enabled, if I run higher than my native resolution in Mirrors Edge.
> 
> Probably the only game I've had issues with so far with downsampling.


I ran into the same downsampling issue with Nvidia last time I messed with it on my 670. Not sure what's up with that. And SGSSAA tanks FPS whenever Faith is near steam or other transparent textures.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Metro Last Light


----------



## Reloaded83

Those are some gorgeous PS2 shots Jim.


----------



## fedrosishere

battlefield 3 ofc!


----------



## CptAsian

More Euro Truck Simulator 2.

Pressure tanks in the wet.


New paint, new delivery.


Gotta love visibility in the rain.


----------



## TheRadik

*MotoGP 13 Demo*


----------



## amd655

*2880x1800*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> *2800x1880*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man! I had forgotten how much I loved old UT... and how much I hate the new UT3.









BTW... you do realize that you only actually have 253 games and man... YOU REALLY LOVE COD...


----------



## amd655

Yeah i played Black Ops and MW2 a lot, it was when i really got into PC gaming







(proper gaming rig, check contender rig in sig, only the GPU's have been upgraded)

I love anything FPS in all honesty, but i guess COD was easy access at the time, i now play COD 4 and BF3 with a clan now and again, mostly i am on BF3 now


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *MotoGP 13 Demo*


TheRadik, you should get an award for making crappy games look good.









I was super excited to try this, but other than the texture detail it reeks of a mid-noughties* game. Lackluster lighting, no >16:9 support, no 360 pad button icons (everything is keyboard commands on screen, and the controller mapping screen is all "BUTT 01" through "BUTT whatever"), and just uninspired all around.

Developers need to learn to release a demo only if it will increase sales, not send gamers running away clutching their wallets closely.









Thanks for not learning Milestone S.r.l. Whomever you might be.









*Don't hate me, hate BBC America!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah i played Black Ops and MW2 a lot, it was when i really got into PC gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (proper gaming rig, check contender rig in sig, only the GPU's have been upgraded)
> 
> I love anything FPS in all honesty, but i guess COD was easy access at the time, i now play COD 4 and BF3 with a clan now and again, mostly i am on BF3 now


I don't know how you find time to play anything with all of this uninstall/reinstalling going on.


----------



## EasyC

Matto4 mod for Far Cry.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Arcania - Gothic 4*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Every time I look at these Arcania shots, I want to buy the game.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Every time I look at these Arcania shots, I want to buy the game.


I have it and would love to play it... but it's pretty much impossible to. For some weird reason I get around 20-23fps right after you get off the first island. Even looking at the ground it only goes up to like 45fps. The game just runs really bad, I don't know why, cause the demo runs at like 5 times the full game does.

OP of the shots... how does it run for you? Might be an AMD specific issue.


----------



## Atham

Is arcania gothic 4 on steam?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is arcania gothic 4 on steam?


I couldn't find it, no. I was thinking of getting it here - Gamersgate


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have it and would love to play it... but it's pretty much impossible to. For some weird reason I get around 20-23fps right after you get off the first island. Even looking at the ground it only goes up to like 45fps. The game just runs really bad, I don't know why, cause the demo runs at like 5 times the full game does.
> 
> OP of the shots... how does it run for you? Might be an AMD specific issue.


It does pretty much run like poop, but it's playable. I have it running maxed out at 2624x1476, but am averaging about 30 FPS. Dropping the resolution only gains a couple FPS, so I'd rather it look nice. Honestly though, the game is pretty awful, in a traditional sense. Yet I am over 10 hours in and still having fun with it. Voice acting and story are actually so bad it's funny...but some of the environments make up for it, I guess.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I couldn't find it, no. I was thinking of getting it here - Gamersgate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is arcania gothic 4 on steam?


It is... right here. It's called Arcania, not Gothic 4. The summer steam sale is going to be either next week or the week after. So wait until then to buy it. It's been as low as $2.50 before.









http://store.steampowered.com/app/39690/


----------



## Dire Squirrel

This thread is showing an alarming lack of Skyrim


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> TheRadik, you should get an award for making crappy games look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !












More *Demo MotoGP 13*


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It is... right here. It's called Arcania, not Gothic 4. The summer steam sale is going to be either next week or the week after. So wait until then to buy it. It's been as low as $2.50 before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/39690/


I saw you complain that the game is not optimized well. Can someone from the green team tell me about any issues in the game?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The gameplay and combat looks like it'd go great with an XBox controller.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More *Demo MotoGP 13*
> *snip*


Where did you get that?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Where did you get that?


http://www.gamershell.com/download_101157.shtml


----------



## TheRadik

*Dust An Elysian Tail*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

I tried Dust and while it seemed solid, it's just too kiddie for me. I can't play the Nintendo stuff either.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Arcania - Gothic 4*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Was testing a new Cheat Engine table in Bioshock Infinite. Along with a nutso resolution (5120x2160)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Was testing a new Cheat Engine table in Bioshock Infinite. Along with a nutso resolution (5120x2160)












Such a shame that all the resolution and graphics power in the world can't increase poly count. This is one reason I'm stoked for the new consoles, increased poly budgets and adaptive tessellation are going to be boss.









Kudos on your PS2 shots from the other day as well. Are you hosting those in the original resolution anywhere? I wouldn't mind a few of them getting 2560x1080 versions.


----------



## jim2point0

Just for you. Planetside 2 2560x1080. Added some other ones I didn't post.


----------



## El-Fuego




----------



## TheRadik

*REMEMBER ME*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just for you. Planetside 2 2560x1080. Added some other ones I didn't post.










Grabbed 'em all!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*


What sorcery is this‽


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> What sorcery is this‽


It's from my xbox not my PC


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> It's from my xbox not my PC












*Legendary*


----------



## kx11

Some Witcher 2 @ 1440p ultra spec with ubersampling


----------



## Derko1

Love how the The Witcher 2 looks! I can't wait to finish up the first game to get started on the second.









There's a huge difference on how they look.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think I might start a false advertising class action lawsuit. Too many people making these games look much better than they actually are.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think I might start a false advertising class action lawsuit. Too many people making these games look much better than they actually are.


EULA limits you to arbitration.


----------



## Derko1

*The Witcher*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> EULA limits you to arbitration.


Well As you know, I peruse these screenshot threads on several forums and I used to enjoy marveling at what was shown. This years E3 has ruined me.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well As you know, I peruse these screenshot threads on several forums and I used to enjoy marveling at what was shown. This years E3 has ruined me.


Those GTX 680/770/780/Titan Xbone dev kits. *cough* *cough*







It sohuld definitely be interesting to do a before/after when the shipping hardware is out. Dat Killzone 2 debacle all over again.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> *The Witcher*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make sure you're playing that game with all the good mods!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Make sure you're playing that game with all the good mods!


Which would be? All I came up with was: http://www.moddb.com/mods/full-combat-rebalance1


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Which would be? All I came up with was: http://www.moddb.com/mods/full-combat-rebalance1










I'm using:

FlashMod
Dark Geralt
MinHud Mod
Golder Geralt Eyes
Perfect Rain
Perfect Blood
Scabbbard Mod
SexTakes Time Mod
Texturen Mod + Patch
Highres Characters

http://www.moddb.com/games/the-witcher/mods


----------



## Slightly skewed

I find the high res texture packs for Witcher 2 to be nice in some areas but out of place in others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Those GTX 680/770/780/Titan Xbone dev kits. *cough* *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sohuld definitely be interesting to do a before/after when the shipping hardware is out. Dat Killzone 2 debacle all over again.


So far all we've seen is MS trying to pull this crap and that's probably because they know their console is less powerful than PS4. That being said, if it's true, it will save me 400 bucks.


----------



## Brulf

Tera Eyefinity




This game still looks awesome for a mmo


----------



## par

zelda OOT + hi-res texture pack


----------



## almighty15

I think the 3DS version looks better....the texture quality and color pallet is too all over the place...


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> *I think the 3DS version looks better*....the texture quality and color pallet is too all over the place...


surely... anyway this texture pack is awesome!


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xSGSSAA SMAA - You Best Start Believing In Bullshots Edition!*


----------



## Newbie2009

Deadspace


----------



## Timu

Killer Instinct 2.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Playing Planetside 2 - Full album here


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## amd655

*Batman Arkham Asylum 2560x1600 Max settings + maxed PhysX*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

ah i miss the asylum a lot


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Deadspace
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are you using for AA? I am replaying it after having lost my save... and that's the one thing that I hate about the game, the lack of AA support.


----------



## kx11

Metro LL


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What are you using for AA? I am replaying it after having lost my save... and that's the one thing that I hate about the game, the lack of AA support.


Nothing, all stock.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nothing, all stock.


Huh... I guess I'm complaining about nothing, it really doesn't look THAT bad.

So I'm finally nearly back to the area I was in before I lost my save... after zinfinion just RUSHED through the whole series... I didn't feel like playing it.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm finally nearly back to the area I was in before I lost my save... after zinfinion just RUSHED through the whole series... I didn't feel like playing it.


2.5 months clearly = rushing.









In other news, after 5 months of _not_ rushing NFS Hot Pursuit I have one race and 3 cop missions left, woohoo!

And for some reason DS looks rather good on AMD without any tweaking. Odd that.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 2.5 months clearly = rushing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, after 5 months of _not_ rushing NFS Hot Pursuit I have one race and 3 cop missions left, woohoo!


Was it 2.5 months? I didn't notice.


----------



## jim2point0

Dead Space 2 always had a major aliasing problem, I found. I was testing it the other day @ 5120x2160. Actually plays quite smooth at that resolution. Only grabbed a few screens.




Looked great. Might have to replay the game entirely =)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dead Space 2 always had a major aliasing problem, I found. I was testing it the other day @ 5120x2160. Actually plays quite smooth at that resolution.


Yep. They did something to the renderer that borks both supersampling and SGSSAA. So downsampling + SMAA is the best solution.

You're doing 5120x2160 through that software resolution modifier, right? SRWE?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Yep. They did something to the renderer that borks both supersampling and SGSSAA. So downsampling + SMAA is the best solution.
> 
> You're doing 5120x2160 through that software resolution modifier, right? SRWE?


Yup.

Really intrigued to see if CeeJay can ever get shader downsampling working in SweetFX. SRWE would become amaaazing if that were the case.

Still, Dead Space 2 looks great in motion with this as is.


----------



## dr.evil

red orchestra 2


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Really intrigued to see if CeeJay can ever get shader downsampling working in SweetFX. SRWE would become amaaazing if that were the case.
> 
> Still, Dead Space 2 looks great in motion with this as is.


Now I'm incredibly curious what sort of interpolation Geforce cards use when scaling on the GPU. I'd presume bicubic at the very least. I'm guessing SRWE is using nearest neighbor if CeeJay thinks bilinear would be an improvement.

Regardless, given a big enough source image, any method looks good.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dead Space 2 always had a major aliasing problem, I found. I was testing it the other day @ 5120x2160. Actually plays quite smooth at that resolution. Only grabbed a few screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked great. Might have to replay the game entirely =)


Those screens are 1920x810 :/
..and they still convinced me to play it again, last time it was 1260x1024 on some old dark CRT


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Now I'm incredibly curious what sort of interpolation Geforce cards use when scaling on the GPU. I'd presume bicubic at the very least. I'm guessing SRWE is using nearest neighbor if CeeJay thinks bilinear would be an improvement.
> 
> Regardless, given a big enough source image, any method looks good.


Are there any other benefits to SRWE, than to take shots? I was just trying it out and it's pretty cool. Definitely does not seem like it does as good a job as downsampling does. But I can put ridiculously high resolutions and have them still work. As opposed to the 2720x1530 AMD cap right now.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Those screens are 1920x810 :/


With downsampling the screenshots are resized in an image editor to match the resolution as displayed on screen. I typically play at 3840x1620 but resize my shots to 2560x1080, my display's native resolution. jim2point0 is using a 1920x1080 display, and since he is playing in a 21:9 aspect ratio, that ends up being 1920x810 (letterboxed) on his display.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dead Space 2 always had a major aliasing problem, I found. I was testing it the other day @ 5120x2160. Actually plays quite smooth at that resolution. Only grabbed a few screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked great. Might have to replay the game entirely =)


That's a nice resolution trick. But it doesn't work too well in borderlands 2. I cant find the correct resolution numbers to edit from all of the different config files in:
my docs> my games>borderlands 2> willowgame> config>.
But I did try 3440 x 1880 as a completely random resolution for Of Orcs and Men, which has a really simple configurator. It works nice in that game, providing a smooth framerate and decent looking anti aliasing. It would be nice if it works for WoW, but I'm having my doubt's at the moment.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Those screens are 1920x810 :/
> 
> 
> 
> With downsampling the screenshots are resized in an image editor to match the resolution as displayed on screen. I typically play at 3840x1620 but resize my shots to 2560x1080, my display's native resolution. jim2point0 is using a 1920x1080 display, and since he is playing in a 21:9 aspect ratio, that ends up being 1920x810 (letterboxed) on his display.
Click to expand...

Maybe it'd be better to leave them as non-resized jpegs. Modern browsers are good with picture resizing, firefox acts as good as photoshop(bicubic smoother), chrome(my fav) gives sligtly crispier details.

Pros - better viewing quality, easier to look for details at any client res.
Cons - slower loading, and ocn gallery jpeg resizing is ugly-blurring everything.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are there any other benefits to SRWE, than to take shots? I was just trying it out and it's pretty cool. Definitely does not seem like it does as good a job as downsampling does. But I can put ridiculously high resolutions and have them still work. As opposed to the 2720x1530 AMD cap right now.


Some games don't look as good resized with SRWE. Dead Space 2 looks waaay better even using SRWE (@5120x2160, at least). Mostly, screenshots. Yeah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Maybe it'd be better to leave them as non-resized jpegs. Modern browsers are good with picture resizing, firefox acts as good as photoshop(bicubic smoother), chrome(my fav) gives sligtly crispier details.


I resample the screens so you see the image quality that closely resemples what I see in-game. Even as JPGs, 5120x2160 would be huge. Here are a few examples:

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/9061106669_845c806839_o.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7436/9063335100_8bc1421837_o.jpg
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5463/9061104807_3a1078053b_o.jpg

Chrome does do a good job at the resizing though. I'll give it that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> That's a nice resolution trick. But it doesn't work too well in borderlands 2


It won't work well in all games. For some reason, Borderlands 2 will resize the window to whatever you can fit on your desktop, sadly. Not all UE3 games do that. I was able to get 5120x2160 screens of Bioshock Infinite, for example.


----------



## zinfinion

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 3840x1620 Downsampled 4xSGSSAA SMAA - Race Shutdown Edition!*















Feels good man! I'm guessing the missing milestones are what has it stuck at 83%, but whutevs. Glad to have finally beat this. Super stoked for Rivals this fall!


----------



## Derko1

Good job!









I'm on a spree to get through my backlog too.

Now... did you start over a ton of times and that's why you have 22 hours? Or is it MP? It just seems like the game is a lot longer than I thought... like in NFS The Run... 3 hrs and 32 minutes is all it took me to beat it. What a huge disappointment that game was... Still I am super excited for Rivals.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a spree to get through my backlog too.
> 
> Now... did you start over a ton of times and that's why you have 22 hours? Or is it MP? It just seems like the game is a lot longer than I thought... like in NFS The Run... 3 hrs and 32 minutes is all it took me to beat it. What a huge disappointment that game was... Still I am super excited for Rivals.


That's one run through, no multiplayer. Obviously a bunch of races took multiple attempts to get golds. There's also probably 2 or 3 hours of faffing about with settings.

Compared to The Run it is much meatier. I really have no idea what the length of Rivals will be given the merged single player/multiplayer.


----------



## kx11

Spec ops the line + some photoshop


----------



## Escatore

EVE:


My Amarr Shuttle nexto to a Providence Class Freighter.


A Hobgoblin II orbiting my Retriever mining barge


----------



## Saq

Damn that game looks amazing, it's truly a shame I would never be able to play it because it has the steepest learning curve for any game in pc gaming.

Running of orcs and men in 5130x2880 with that SRWE tool.
Now for some reason, i can only run it in this sort of a window frame because I'm running it at such a massive resolution, if I click borderless, then fake fullscreen, I get this yellow bleeding image thing in the bottom right corner of my moniter. So this is the best screenshot I could do.



I'm going to try some workaround in windows styles and see if theres a way to remove the left side of the border without causing any artifact issues.

EDIT:
Borders gone, well nearly, there's still a tiny thin line off to the side, but I can live with that.


If anyone wants to try my settings for Of orcs and men, edit of orcs and mens config res to 5130x2880, windowed=1, and my profile for SRWE:
https://www.transferbigfiles.com/download/file/dc5428c5-2512-4a49-9ae7-90ed2f451018?rt=riTCT1GJicDT3cFUJzmBAg2 for the SRWE profile. After you've loaded the profile though, you need to click remove borders, then alt tab back into the game. If you don't click remove borders after loading the profile, you'll still get artifacts.

Also if it helps, my desktop resolution is running at 1920x1080.


----------



## TheRadik

*Remember Me*


----------



## par

final fantasy VI


----------



## andrews2547

I find it ironic that they called it final fantasy but there is 14 soon to be 15 of them in the main series


----------



## icanhasburgers

The Ballad of Gay Tony, experimenting with a new Dirty Lens Effect found in Battlefield 3, however it's still W.I.P and i haven't got it as i want it yet (appearing/dissapearing depending on light-source screen position), but nice over all. The screenshots don't really do it justice, as the game looks a lot nicer, and the effect is a lot more clean and pronounced in-game.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I find it ironic that they called it final fantasy but there is 14 soon to be 15 of them in the main series


When first FF was released, in 80s years, Square was very near to failure, and they put all their last hope in a new game, different to all others.. that game was FF..
liked very much at people, and so Square not failed and they can do other twenty FF.. XD
anyway yes, this is fascinating but it's also ironic









Personally, in the main series, the last true FF is FF IX ... from X to the last are junk..


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## kx11

amazing shots

are you an advanced member ? or a Junior like me ?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> amazing shots
> 
> are you an advanced member ? or a Junior like me ?


Thanks. Yes I'm an advanced member.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Aliens: Colonial Marines* (yeah, really)
4096x2560 after 4GB patch, smaa/sweetFX, some config tweaks and minor mods.


----------



## amd655

*2800x1080 Panoramic*











No AA was used, but i could have used AA, the 480 was only using 700MB Vram, and 50% GPU usage LOL.


----------



## amd655

*2960x1660 Max settings Extreme Tesselation with 8xMSAA*


----------



## jim2point0

Playing through Borderlands 2 again as the new character (Krieg). Going to try and get him ramped up for the new DLC. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Playing through Borderlands 2 again as the new character (Krieg). Going to try and get him ramped up for the new DLC. Pretty excited about that.


I imagine your .ct is rather spectacular.







I got as far as free moving, but never detached the camera. It looks as though you have frozen time as well.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I imagine your .ct is rather spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got as far as free moving, but never detached the camera. It looks as though you have frozen time as well.




My table is a combination of my own tweaks + community tweaks. Borderlands 2 is the single most hacked game in the history of Cheat Engine, so there's a lot out there to combine. This is what I typically have expanded:

I don't use a lot of the cheat stuff unless I want to enable things for screenshots. But I have in here...

Free camera
Fixed camera
Third person camera
PlayersOnly (time stop)
Slow Motion
Invisibility (enemies will ignore me)
Freeze enemies (enemies will stop in place but will still animate and try to attack)
Etc etc.... =)

I have a ton of hotkeys set for the stuff I use most often.


----------



## Derko1

Man! Do you guys even play? I don't know how you guys manage to even finish these games.









That reminds me... I haven't even gotten past the first section in BL2.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! Do you guys even play? I don't know how you guys manage to even finish these games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me... I haven't even gotten past the first section in BL2.


you are missing out tons of fun


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! Do you guys even play? I don't know how you guys manage to even finish these games.


I'm too ADD to get into all the hackery that yields awesome shots. 95% of my shots are straight up gameplay, or in the case of War Thunder and Dirt 3, replay mode.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm too ADD to get into all the hackery that yields awesome shots. 95% of my shots are straight up gameplay, or in the case of War Thunder and Dirt 3, replay mode.


lol I guess I'm the same way... it's funny cause when I used to post shots in the Skyrim shots thread... I would spend HOURS just stopping time and finding different angles and then only have like 2-3 shots that I liked out of it.









No wonder I have almost 200 hours in that game and never got past the first 10 quests.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you are missing out tons of fun


You're right. I've gotten so distracted by other games though. I think I played BL2 almost 10 hours, which were very enjoyable. I was actually waiting for a buddy of mine to get the game, but this was back during Xmas time and he still hasn't gotten it.


----------



## TheRadik

*GRID 2*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! Do you guys even play? I don't know how you guys manage to even finish these games.


I had 2 characters to 50 in Borderlands 2 and completed all DLCs so far. I take screenshots as I play.

There was a period of time where I had no real games to play, and started investigating how to achieve various things within Borderlands 2 in order to take nice screenshots.

Still not happy with how they're coming out. Even downsampled from 3840x1620 with SMAA + 4xSGSSAA... my outlines look rather jaggy. Maybe SGSSAA isn't working but its the same flag I've always used


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GRID 2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is the handling in Grid 2 still the same arcade feel that was in the original Grid?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Still not happy with how they're coming out. Even downsampled from 3840x1620 with SMAA + 4xSGSSAA... my outlines look rather jaggy. Maybe SGSSAA isn't working but its the same flag I've always used


SMAA worked wonders, with SGSSAA I barely noticed the difference. Downsampling is a king.
What smaa injector are you using?

Awesome shots BTW


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

And more *Aliens: Colonial Marines*
4096x2560, 4GB patch, smaa/sweetfx

(taking my game back after day 0 trauma)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Is the handling in Grid 2 still the same arcade feel that was in the original Grid?


Worse. Avoid if you dislike that feel.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Worse. Avoid if you dislike that feel.


Hence it's inclusion on my $5 sale list. I was never a fan of the first GRID's handling so the sequel being even worse is rather disheartening. As far as PC arcade racers go, Dirt 2, Hot Pursuit, and Burnout Paradise still can't be beat as far as I am concerned.

I'm really hoping the handling in Rivals is similar to Hot Pursuit.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, I'm glad I didn't preorder Grid 2, then. I got the original for some 4 bucks at GMG, so it was well worth that. I will forever miss Forza, though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Torchlight*
Which I got free from reading this thread








http://www.overclock.net/t/1401918/torchlight-free-at-gog#post_20220952


----------



## zinfinion

*Skulls of the Shogun 1920x1080 4x4 SSAA Bone-A-Fide Edition!*




Higher and wider resolutions are being looked into by the devs!







Game is seriously dope, $12 feels like a steal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Torchlight*


You have chosen wisely with the Vanquisher. The game was ludicrous easy when you could still roll as many permanent item affixes as you had cash for. Good times!









I will pick up TLII eventually, too much backloggery to work thru.


----------



## kx11

Borderlands 2 - Tiledshots from 2880p to 1080p


----------



## Lhotse

*New Vegas*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-1813-59-07-99_zps5dda2a58.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-1818-48-00-11_zpsc794bac4.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-1822-07-26-13_zpsb361e3e4.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-1821-55-18-51_zps91c71075.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-1822-09-53-08_zps6ac9554a.png.html


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GRID 2*
> **snip**


I'm starting to think that the racing crowd is getting even more obsessive than the FPS crowd when it comes to graphics... I thought these were photographs for a second.

I still remember playing NFS: Porsche Unleashed and the tracks looked like something put together in minecraft.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I'm starting to think that the racing crowd is getting even more obsessive than the FPS crowd when it comes to graphics... I thought these were photographs for a second.
> 
> I still remember playing NFS: Porsche Unleashed and the tracks looked like something put together in minecraft.


That's true, but when Unleashed came out... It looked amazing. I remember showing the first night track that you race in to a buddy of mine and telling him how much better PC graphics were, than the consoles.


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 5










I have loads more but I'm uploading these directly from my PS3 so it takes ages to l upload.


----------



## icanhasburgers

More BF3 Dirty Lens Effect in Ballad of Gay Tony. Got a new texture for it and it looks much, much nicer!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Walking Dead Episodes 1,2, 3 and 4*


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's true, but when Unleashed came out... It looked amazing. I remember showing the first night track that you race in to a buddy of mine and telling him how much better PC graphics were, than the consoles.


Yeah, I remember NFS Porsche being the one of the first games with great graphics that I played.

F.E.A.R - Extraction Point



]


----------



## kx11

Borderlands 2


----------



## jim2point0

When the outlines are removed from Borderlands 2, it looks kinda boring and flat.


----------



## LimitedSkill

Witcher 2









Them big sweaty men... after all of the hard work


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> When the outlines are removed from Borderlands 2, it looks kinda boring and flat.


it looked more real to me the outline cell shade makes it cartoony to me


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> When the outlines are removed from Borderlands 2, it looks kinda boring and flat.


Broderlesslands 2?


----------



## LimitedSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Project Cars


I just... jizzled in my OMG!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimitedSkill*
> 
> Witcher 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them big sweaty men... after all of the hard work


Why? Of all the moments you could have captured, why this one?


----------



## LimitedSkill

Because of all the sexy men of course


----------



## HiCZoK

Mad Max the game .. I mean Fuel







Rewatched Mad Max 1 and 2. Fuel is a must









Thumbs are low quality so clicky for uncompressed 1080p png images.


----------



## Saq

Well I'm convinced, time to reinstall Fuel until the new Mad Max is out.


----------



## EndHumanity

Firefall. Sorry if I posted too many images. Most screenshots are max settings but no anti-aliasing. The rest are the medium preset, because I'm on a measly 6770.


----------



## par

FF VI

























little bonus about phantom forest


----------



## jim2point0

Just some quick *Borderlands 2*. So the new character's skill (Krieg) is a melee buzzsaw swinging frenzy. With a ranged throw attack. Also puts a very heavy post processing vignette type thing on your screen. All in all, not my playstyle. I think I prefer Axton and Zero. But I'll stick with him.

Here are some screens of that effect.




And some others.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2 w/ ENB+SweetFX*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

I played GTR2 back on XP, and I bought it again a couple months back when it was under two dollars. Something's up with it, though, as none of the textures for any of the Porsche or Ferrari cars show up (cars are just black) and they don't appear on the list of cars that I am able to select. The sounds of cars are also mixed up. The Nissan 350 sounds like a Shelby from GT Legends. I tried doing a reinstall, but that didn't change anything. Those screenshots make me want to go back and fix it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I played GTR2 back on XP, and I bought it again a couple months back when it was under two dollars. Something's up with it, though, as none of the textures for any of the Porsche or Ferrari cars show up (cars are just black) and they don't appear on the list of cars that I am able to select. The sounds of cars are also mixed up. The Nissan 350 sounds like a Shelby from GT Legends. I tried doing a reinstall, but that didn't change anything. Those screenshots make me want to go back and fix it.


That's strange, were you modding? Sometimes it can be a pain to mod, I've found. But from the sounds of it, the stock game is giving you troubles? Have you tried forcing the DX8 shaders just to see if that solves the issue? I've had this game since new and have never run into anything like that


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Also puts a very heavy post processing vignette type thing on your screen.


Thief is going to give you an aneurism. Gets super obvious (and annoying) at 0:51. Devs really need to stop with this BS.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> That's strange, were you modding? Sometimes it can be a pain to mod, I've found. But from the sounds of it, the stock game is giving you troubles? Have you tried forcing the DX8 shaders just to see if that solves the issue? I've had this game since new and have never run into anything like that


Yep, that was completely stock. I had that problem from the initial startup of the game, and I never had any motivation to try and fix it. Once I finish up one more game that I'm working on (Far Cry 3), then I think I'll work on GTR2.


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2* : Table Pasha


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Thief is going to give you an aneurism. Gets super obvious (and annoying) at 0:51. Devs really need to stop with this BS.


I don't mind it in Borderlands, as the skill is on a pretty short timer and it supposed to make you feel ENRAGED. Whatever.

From what Iv'e seen of Thief, if that effect is permanent, hooooo boy I'm not playing that.


----------



## boredgunner

Ballsout 3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Thief is going to give you an aneurism. Gets super obvious (and annoying) at 0:51. Devs really need to stop with this BS.


What I saw from E3 was really underwhelming. It's still a long way from being released though. It doesn't look like it will worth screenshooting at all.


----------



## HiCZoK

Just Don't ask 2


----------



## InsaneMatt

*The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition*
Seen it was on sale via GOG.com and snapped it up, shame it had a better discount mere hours after I brought it though!


----------



## darkphantom

A couple shots from Neverwinter and TERA:


----------



## Valkayria




----------



## CptAsian

Such a creepy shot from Bioshock. I'm not one for horror games, so that level was pretty annoying.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> *The Witcher 2 - Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition*


You might be interested in Full Combat Rebalance 2, a full systems overhaul mod by the gameplay designer for the series.

http://redkit.cdprojektred.com/index.php?c=mod&m=show&p=77

http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/255-Full-Combat-Rebalance-2?p=2348&viewfull=1#post2348


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Such a creepy shot from Bioshock. I'm not one for horror games, so that level was pretty annoying.


Tell me about it. I'm the biggest pansy when it comes to spooky scenes in games. I thought the heads were going to follow me ala Condemned style.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Such a creepy shot from Bioshock. I'm not one for horror games, so that level was pretty annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. I'm the biggest pansy when it comes to spooky scenes in games. I thought the heads were going to follow me ala Condemned style.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I just don't get it how people find some of these scary games entertaining. Ah well. To each his own.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Tell me about it. I'm the biggest pansy when it comes to spooky scenes in games. I thought the heads were going to follow me ala Condemned style.


You'd get the most out of horror games. I hope you pick up the good ones some day!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Few old shots from my GTAIV Enb profile.


----------



## nasmith2000

brief recap of my year or so in gaming . I'm missing a few (borderlands 2, mafia 2, batman arkham city...etc) but this is all I had patience for at the moment All in all, some darn good games.

ac3


crysis 3


far cry 3


grid 1


gta 4 (not new, but can't quit trying new enbs)


hitman absolution


metro ll


sniper elite v2


war thunder


would be fun if others put together a little montage...what you've been playing the past 12 months...one shot per game (10 max, per forum manners)


----------



## TheRadik

*Timeshift*


----------



## HiCZoK

Timeshift still looks fantastic. And its a great game too. Need. To. Replay.


----------



## InsaneMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> You might be interested in Full Combat Rebalance 2, a full systems overhaul mod by the gameplay designer for the series.
> 
> http://redkit.cdprojektred.com/index.php?c=mod&m=show&p=77
> 
> http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/255-Full-Combat-Rebalance-2?p=2348&viewfull=1#post2348


Thanks for the heads up.
The 'redkit' sub-domain timeouts for me. For anyone else reading this that's having the same issue, I found a '_Full Combat Rebalance_' entry over at NexusMods which appears to be the exact same thing.

In any case, thanks again.
+REP to you kind sir!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneMatt*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> The 'redkit' sub-domain timeouts for me. For anyone else reading this that's having the same issue, I found a '_Full Combat Rebalance_' entry over at NexusMods which appears to be the exact same thing.
> 
> In any case, thanks again.
> +REP to you kind sir!


Yeah, it just came out last night around the time I posted, so the site was getting hammered. Glad you found a mirror!


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You'd get the most out of horror games. I hope you pick up the good ones some day!


I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider 2013
Ultimate Preset, Shadows Ultra, FXAA, 1080p, TressFX ON.

SweetFX ON

SweetFX OFF

Usage with Vsync. Everything is running great. Plus, my usage is 99 on each core with vsync off. Perfect scaling. perfect usage.


Can I just say, this game has the best graphics and it performs perfect. I bust a 100+ fps and with Vsync, everything is so smooth that I just don't want to come off the game. It is one of the best optimized games I've ever played, even in the CPU limited areas, My 3930K eats this game alive and my 7970 CF has perfect x2 scaling!

This game is the best and it only cost me £20 for the hard copy!!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, you're not playing the Steam version of GTR2, are you? Now that I've done just a little Googling, I've realized that the Steam version of GTR2 does not include Porsche or Ferrari cars due to copyright reasons. I'm sure there's some sneaky mod/workaround for that, so I'll start working on that at some point.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, you're not playing the Steam version of GTR2, are you? Now that I've done just a little Googling, I've realized that the Steam version of GTR2 does not include Porsche or Ferrari cars due to copyright reasons. I'm sure there's some sneaky mod/workaround for that, so I'll start working on that at some point.


That's incredibly lame...it would be as simple as someone giving you the files...but I'm sure that's not legal or I would just send them to you, or upload them somewhere. I bought the game years back, boxed, came with GT Legends as well.


----------



## routek

Project Cars


----------



## Reloaded83




----------



## darkphantom

Oh my god...all these Project CARS screenies look epic! I will have to wait till I get my man cave with the 3x30" monitors to fully enjoy it.


----------



## Brainsick

Wow.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Some pics from Skyrim thread


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim with extreme LOD overhaul


----------



## BradleyW

@Philhalo66, you should try some ENB's to go along with the LOD changes. Good work!

Anyway, here are more Tomb Raider images.
Each Image is JPEG Approx. 400KB each.
Enjoy:


----------



## TheRadik

*Back to the Future Ep 1 its About Time*.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Back to the Future Ep 1 its About Time*.


There's a game based on the movie ?? Nice !!!


----------



## Derko1

*Dead Space*


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> There's a game based on the movie ?? Nice !!!


It is a similar story, the facts are different.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Max Payne 3 (All graphic options maxed with highest FXAA, except MSAA on 2X)

As a fan of the first 2 games by Remedy, I was surprised that Rockstar did a great job with this one... Also, even more shocking, was the fact that this was like a proper PC release... A Rockstar game that actually runs well AND has a bunch of graphic options?!

Unfortunately, in some of what I thought were the best looking parts of the game, my screenshot hotkey stopped working. I think I needed to restart Afterburner to make it work again. I was too immersed in the game to feel like exiting to just fix the ability of taking screenshots.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah MP3 is a good game. I feel like playing through it again!


----------



## Escatore

Firefall











Trying to take out a melding tornado on my stock accord dreadnaught



Thumping with my recluse


----------



## philhalo66

More Skyrim just testing ENB


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *REMEMBER ME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How does it run? I was thinking of getting it, looked good from when it was first announced back in E3 ages ago. How much does it take to make the game run at full tilt?


----------



## par

FF VI

OMG XD











grayskull castle










piros squad


frog status (!!)


the ultima weapon sword of FFV


frozen esper (the espers are the summons of ff vi)


esper used like lab rat










the Blackjack, my new airship


strange location.. totaly out of the lore of the game.. but is nice!


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*
_Table Free: Sorcerer's Lair_


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah MP3 is a good game. I feel like playing through it again!


Haha me too now!


----------



## CptAsian

Played a little Euro Truck Simulator 2 today. Bought myself a new truck.


----------



## jim2point0

Borderlands 1.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Borderlands 1.


Holds up rather well. I imagine the crap FOV is no longer an issue at 21:9. Not that it ever bugged me at 16:10, I've not had issues with many games' FOV settings.


----------



## jim2point0

You've always been able to set your own FOV for Borderlands 1. Right in the config files







In fact, I have 8 keys for 8 different FOVs









WillowInput.ini

Code:



Code:


[WillowGame.WillowPlayerInput]
**NORMAL GAME BINDINGS**
Bindings=(Name="NumPadOne",Command="FOV 30",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadTwo",Command="FOV 40",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadThree",Command="FOV 50",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadFour",Command="FOV 60",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadFive",Command="FOV 70",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadSix",Command="FOV 80",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadSeven",Command="FOV 90",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)
Bindings=(Name="NumPadEight",Command="FOV 100",Control=False,Shift=False,Alt=True)


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You've always been able to set your own FOV for Borderlands 1.


Yeah, I've messed with it, too much of a pain with it constantly resetting and having to be retoggled. I'm a lazy gamer.


----------



## TheRadik

*Fallout 3 Goty* Enb+SweetFX


----------



## zinfinion

*Joe Danger 3840x1620 Downsampled 2xMSAA 21:9 I Haven't Had This Much Fun Since Excitebike Edition!*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Joe Danger 3840x1620 Downsampled 2xMSAA 21:9 I Haven't Had This Much Fun Since Excitebike Edition!*


more like Joe Danger *WORDS WORDS WORDS edition*









(seriously, that's a lot of words on screen)


----------



## Derko1

*Legendary







*










Crappy game is... crap. Can't wait to be done with it, more than half way there at least.


----------



## HiCZoK

It looks kinda good. I have it on steam for years and not installed once :lol:


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> more like Joe Danger *WORDS WORDS WORDS edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seriously, that's a lot of words on screen)


Haha, it's not nearly as bad when playing as the brain just sort of ignores them and focuses on the action.







It's quite fun, it's like an odd blend of Trials, Excitebike, Super Meat Boy, and Donkey Kong Country.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> It looks kinda good. I have it on steam for years and not installed once :lol:


It's got ok graphics, for its time, and also some creepy parts... but the gameplay is so frustrating and craptastic, that it is on the line of being annoying and laughing at it cause it's so bad.

It basically has every single CoD thing they could rip off... all the bad ones at least. It's corridor after corridor, scripted event after scripted event, only able to jump half a foot off the ground, constant respawning enemies, until you move on. Endless ammo and the only saving grace it has... is that you have to collect energy for health. Which makes it a bit hard at times... but at least you can't crouch behind a pole to regenerate health.

The worst offender by far... is the very bad hit detection and object.... edges/boundaries? You have to aim about half a foot off an object, or the bullets will not get past whatever it is. So you're always getting shot at for no reason for coming out of cover, since the enemy bullets can go through.


----------



## TheRadik

*DEADPOOL*


----------



## HiCZoK

This is one ugly and bad game


----------



## ACHILEE5

Blair Witch "The legend of coffin rock"


----------



## jim2point0

New Borderlands 2 DLC. Yeah... these a bit focused on enemies... I'm in love with the D&D theme


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> New Borderlands 2 DLC. Yeah... these a bit focused on enemies... I'm in love with the D&D theme










Been waiting for you to show up with these. I suppose for this I can finally get over the Bee nerf.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> New Borderlands 2 DLC. Yeah... these a bit focused on enemies... I'm in love with the D&D theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great shots! Can't wait to play that DLC.


----------



## Derko1

*Legendary*











Like 30 minutes away from finishing it... and I'm in an area that is nearly impossible to get through.


----------



## Lifeshield

*TES:V Skyrim with Unreal Cinema ENB - Sith Edition*



**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**



**



**



**

**


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Crysis

TESV


----------



## Derko1

... got to this section and it's as if they turned the gore filter off... jeesh









*Legendary*


----------



## kx11

for an old game it looks good


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Great shots! Can't wait to play that DLC.


It's so good. I'm loving it.

Borderlands 2 - Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon's Keep


----------



## Derko1

Awesome BL2 shots! I wish that it really was a real RPG... I don't think there's anything out there that looks similar to it.

So! I finally finished this stupid game. I think my plan to get through my backlog 3 games at a time is working out well. So far I have finished 3 games in the last week, so now moving on to the next one!









Last few shots, nothing too close to the end... I don't want to spoil it for anyone who will willingly want to play through it.







....









*Legendary*


----------



## nasmith2000

Dirt Mega Pack (Dirt 2, Dirt 3 and Dirt Showdown) on sale at Gamefly for 16.99. Pretty good price for all three.

http://www.gamefly.com/Download-DiRT-Mega-Pack/5003919/

Sorry if someone already mentioned, at work and don't have time to browse through the recent posts....


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Dirt Mega Pack (Dirt 2, Dirt 3 and Dirt Showdown) on sale at Gamefly for 16.99. Pretty good price for all three.
> 
> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-DiRT-Mega-Pack/5003919/
> 
> Sorry if someone already mentioned, at work and don't have time to browse through the recent posts....


And you can get an additional 20% off with this code: GFDJUN20UK


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2


----------



## Lhotse

*New Vegas*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-2619-16-00-16_zps6f3baea6.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-06-2619-32-30-98_zps2c6dd33d.png.html


----------



## jim2point0

*Borderlands 2* - _Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon's Keep_


----------



## TheRadik

*Remember Me*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> TERA at maxed graphics at 1080P on my new laptop.
> 
> God she's so hot.


Do you ACTUALLY think that, or are you joking?


----------



## jim2point0

*Borderlands 2* - _Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon's Keep_


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Do you ACTUALLY think that, or are you joking?


Is there a problem with that?

Its a conditioning thing. I've spent a lot of time watching different art styles and how they develop their looks.

Its obvious that sex appeal was a part of the games design, realism isn't necessary to express sexuality. It's about taste and flavor.

Does it bother you? I have a girlfriend in real life, I can understand the difference between fantasy and reality, and that's exactly what the character is... A fantasy.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no theres no problem with it at all haha.

I think plenty of game characters are hot / sexy, I honestly couldnt tell if you were serious


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> no theres no problem with it at all haha.
> 
> I think plenty of game characters are hot / sexy, I honestly couldnt tell if you were serious


I think she's quite sexy. She's one of my favorite avatars ive ever made, especially because the lore of their culture is very sexually based.
Lol there's even a prominently displayed redlight district in their capital city. which is awesome.


----------



## crazyg0od33

*Hotline: Miami (PlayStation Vita)*


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k13 w enb, sweetfx, various mods


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Do you ACTUALLY think that, or are you joking?


Most likely thinks that...


----------



## boredgunner

some Skyrim shots. And yes, I fixed the glitchy blocky tree LODs in the first pic, since then. "Tree LODs with shadows" is no longer compatible with Flora overhaul.


Gotta love Flora Overhaul + Lush Grass + other vegetation mods


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Its a conditioning thing. I've spent a lot of time watching different art styles and how they develop their looks.
> 
> Its obvious that sex appeal was a part of the games design, realism isn't necessary to express sexuality. It's about taste and flavor.
> 
> Does it bother you? I have a girlfriend in real life, I can understand the difference between fantasy and reality, and that's exactly what the character is... A fantasy.


----------



## jim2point0

Boooooo edited







Ah well, I'll leave them here.

Borderlands 2!







im going to get banned


----------



## Speedster159

Now i'm engaged.


----------



## Lhotse

*Dragon Age Origins*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-04-22_00004_zps94c1b8ff.jpg.html


----------



## Speedster159

Too much blood.... :|


----------



## TheRadik

*Deadpool*,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Dust An Elysian Tail*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Shogon

Little bits in my Fall of the Samurai campaign, the Shogunate and Imperialists tremble at the might of the Sendai Republic.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Little bits in my Fall of the Samurai campaign, the Shogunate and Imperialists tremble at the might of the Sendai Republic.


Feudal Japan + railroads, telegraphs, rifles and Gatling guns still seems so anachronistic even though it is all factual.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Borderlands 2!
> *pics*


----------



## Brulf

*Deadpool Eyefinity + SweetFX*


----------



## kx11

COJ


----------



## Lifeshield

*TESV: Skyrim - Unreal Cinema ENB*


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Are Android game screenshots allowed? If so, then here's some screenshots of AVP: Evolution for Android.


----------



## kx11

GTA 4


----------



## Derko1

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## kx11

MP3


----------



## jim2point0

Borderlands 2. The gaussian bloom shader is making dramatic differences in the snowy areas. But I'm okay with it. I expect snow to be a bit blinding during the day.


----------



## kx11

stupid question : how the hell do you get to play the tiny tina DLC ?!!


----------



## jim2point0

If you own it, you should see a location in the fast travel network called "Unassuming Docks."

Go there


----------



## Derko1

So where do I get this "gaussian bloom shader"?


----------



## jim2point0

You want *Boulotaur's Injector*


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You want *Boulotaur's Injector*


Awesome! Thank you... can't wait to get home to try it out. So I take it that it has issues with some games?


----------



## jim2point0

Every game I've tried it with, it works. Some games require some jiggery pokery. Like Dead Space 2. I had to disable steam's in-game overlay.

Speaking of *Dead Space 2*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Speaking of *Dead Space 2*


Le sigh... DS3 threw away all this visual charisma.







Not to mention the gameplay and unique environments. So much copy pasta levels going on in DS3.


----------



## Derko1

Wow... Like I told you already, I can't wait to get into DS2. I know my amount of downsampling won't cut it... but it'll still look pretty darn good. Heading home now to give it a try!










Edit: BTW zin... I'm copying your sig style... that way I can keep getting reminded that I should be playing my list of games instead of posting here.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Edit: BTW zin... I'm copying your sig style... that way I can keep getting reminded that I should be playing my list of games instead of posting here.


LOL. It does kind of help. Except with Ace Combat. OMG I have never been so insulted by a game in my life. I only have maybe an hour of gameplay left and I just cant be arsed.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Sims 3


----------



## HiCZoK

oh... my... god...


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> oh... my... god...


What? D:


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Skyrim


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Skyrim


Is that Tyrael?


----------



## sterik01

old ones i found


----------



## TheMindAtLarge

Metro Last Light


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Is that Tyrael?


No that's a girl inside Tyrael faked armor.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL. It does kind of help. Except with Ace Combat. OMG I have never been so insulted by a game in my life. I only have maybe an hour of gameplay left and I just cant be arsed.


Wow... really? I have that on my wishlist, been waiting for it to go on sale. What don't you like specifically?









Like my sig? I think it looks better than yours.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow... really? I have that on my wishlist, been waiting for it to go on sale. What don't you like specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my sig? I think it looks better than yours.


It's hard to adequately explain. Basically take everything you know about flying a plane or helicopter in games and throw it out the window because it's pretty much nothing like any other flying combat game.

The reason being is pretty much all the primary targets can only be successfully destroyed be entering an on-rails dogfighting mode, some of which have specific paths the enemy takes and you follow. So if you turn on the "planes fly like planes should" flight model where you can roll more than 90 degrees things go bad quickly and you mainly end up slamming into things.

That and to evade missiles in choppers... well, you do a barrel roll.









And that's just the beginnings of it's issues. As far as non-realistic fighter games go, HAWX is definitely the better choice, though it too has it's share of annoying issues. And HAWX 2 is just kind of dumb.

And your sig is cool.


----------



## kx11

BL2 - Tiny tina DLC


----------



## Saq

Resident Evil 6 early in the beginning of the game:






Also, QTE's everywhere.


----------



## kx11

The Witcher 2 - FOV Mod


----------



## Timu

Seeing those Witcher 2 screens make me want to play it again, but in 1440p this time. And the mod looks awesome.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*pCARS*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Medal Of Honor - Warfighter*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derko1

*Resident Evil 5 w/ attempt at SweetFX + Gaussian Blur*


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *pCARS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My good lord.... I really need to get this game when it comes out. It looks absolutely stunning!!


----------



## BradleyW

I'm surprised we have not seen any CoH 2.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I put up some CoH2 a few pages back. But this thread is flooded with pCars so a lot of small games get buried. But, there are also a ton of great looking games that I never knew about before this thread, so there's that


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Deadpool*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Phoenix RC Sim













And here's that plane IRL! It was given to me by one of the guys that worked for Phoenix RC Sim


----------



## BradleyW

Is that the plane that was on your wall?


----------



## LunaTiC123

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010


----------



## Brulf

Deadpool Eyefinity + SweetFX










Terrible game is terrible but still very enjoyable lol


----------



## kx11

MK9 1440p


----------



## Shogon

This time, with SweetFx! [Shogun 2:Fall of the Samurai]


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010


0x20441A45 gets rid of the dark top and left edge. It also doesn't make the picture overly bright.


----------



## LunaTiC123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 0x20441A45 gets rid of the dark top and left edge. It also doesn't make the picture overly bright.


oh thanks, used 0x004010C5 and I always hated how bright it looks :C
EDIT: oh the 0x20441A45 works only on the car, everything else is jaggy...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *GTR2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have finally motivated me! I got GTR2 up and running again, and in the end, I'm playing the Steam version with the Porsche and Ferrari cars fixed. I'm really happy that I did this because it wasn't too difficult at all. I've also gotten the hang of modding it, which is very easy, so I'll ask you: what are some mods that you recommend?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You have finally motivated me! I got GTR2 up and running again, and in the end, I'm playing the Steam version with the Porsche and Ferrari cars fixed. I'm really happy that I did this because it wasn't too difficult at all. I've also gotten the hang of modding it, which is very easy, so I'll ask you: what are some mods that you recommend?


Initially, modding is quite easy, but once you get 100+ mods installed, it can be a chore, but I guess so can any game. Give me a PM tomorrow to remind me, but when I find some time, I will give you a hug list of mod "essentials", as well as some stuff that I recommend just because. Mostly, tons of tracks and car add-ons, graphics mods, graphics tweaks (ENB + SweetFX, which I will share my configs if you'd like), etc. Here's a great site with a TON of GTR2 stuff that cannot be found on nogripracing.com -

http://www.esport-racing.de/include.php?path=start

You'll spend some time there, I am sure


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> You have finally motivated me! I got GTR2 up and running again, and in the end, I'm playing the Steam version with the Porsche and Ferrari cars fixed. I'm really happy that I did this because it wasn't too difficult at all. I've also gotten the hang of modding it, which is very easy, so I'll ask you: what are some mods that you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Initially, modding is quite easy, but once you get 100+ mods installed, it can be a chore, but I guess so can any game. Give me a PM tomorrow to remind me, but when I find some time, I will give you a hug list of mod "essentials", as well as some stuff that I recommend just because. Mostly, tons of tracks and car add-ons, graphics mods, graphics tweaks (ENB + SweetFX, which I will share my configs if you'd like), etc. Here's a great site with a TON of GTR2 stuff that cannot be found on nogripracing.com -
> 
> http://www.esport-racing.de/include.php?path=start
> 
> You'll spend some time there, I am sure
Click to expand...

Wow, thanks a bunch!


----------



## boredgunner

Had some cool ToDs in Skyrim.


----------



## Saq

Bioshock infinite high quality SMAA anti aliasing with downsampling enabled:





The framerate only sits on around 19-21, but that's because it's running in 2560x1440, no vsync.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 0x20441A45 gets rid of the dark top and left edge. It also doesn't make the picture overly bright.


If you wouldn't have said anything I never would have noticed the dark parts on the top and left side. It baffles me how those things can bother people. And couldn't you adjust brightness settings in game through option? If not, throw sweetfx in there and do it that way? It doesn't look overly bright to me but screenshots can often come out darker than they show in game.


----------



## jim2point0

Heh. I never really noticed it too. More obvious in thumbnail sizes like you see on this forum though.






The darker shots don't suffer from it, of course











SGSSAA probably wasn't even necessary. Pretty easy game to run with downsampling.


----------



## sterik01

Trying out an enb i found at gta4mods.com

Simple ENB for natural and realistic lighting (0.79)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. I never really noticed it too. More obvious in thumbnail sizes like you see on this forum though.
> 
> 
> 
> SGSSAA probably wasn't even necessary. Pretty easy game to run with downsampling.


Why does this game remind me of BF3 so much?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why does this game remind me of BF3 so much?


same engine I believe


----------



## EasyC

*ROTT - Downsampled, SweetFX, Graphics on Ultra, Extreme Tessellation.*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> *ROTT - Downsampled, SweetFX, Graphics on Ultra, Extreme Tessellation.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hahaha. Awesome, totally can't wait for the remake to release end of month.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> same engine I believe


It's Critereon's own engine (Chameleon). EA had them collaborate with Dice on their previous 2 games (Hot Pursuit 2010 and Most Wanted 2012), and I believe Most Wanted uses some of Frostbite 2's lighting model.

Anywho, some Dead Space 2.


----------



## Derko1

I think I'm finally happy with my sweetfx settings... it sucks that it's so yellow... you can't even lower the yellowness one bit... because all the shadows are already blue to counter the yellowness of the game. So you get deep blue shadows if you mess with it.

*Resident Evil 5 yellow game edition! (really wish it wasn't so yellow...







)*


----------



## jim2point0

Midhras was definitely doing something to counter the color grading. Not sure what.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Midhras was definitely doing something to counter the color grading. Not sure what.


Well thank you! That was super helpful... I found this from a comment on one of the shots:




It looks like it has it's own issues... but I am totally willing to give it a shot... the yellow gives me a headache!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's Critereon's own engine (Chameleon). EA had them collaborate with Dice on their previous 2 games (Hot Pursuit 2010 and Most Wanted 2012), and I believe Most Wanted uses some of Frostbite 2's lighting model.
> 
> Anywho, some Dead Space 2.


Nice screens, Makes me wanna get back into dead space some time. Can you do some screenshots of The Walking Dead 400 days DLC ?


----------



## Derko1

OMG!!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! I will have to play with it... but I even have sweetfx running with it... which most people have not been able to do.









Edit: Gaussian bloom causes a massive performance hit when used in tandem with the ENB... so I guess it'll have to be thrown out... only use for sweetfx will be for the sharpening at this point.








*Original*


*ENB*


*ENB+SweetFX*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Nice screens, Makes me wanna get back into dead space some time. Can you do some screenshots of The Walking Dead 400 days DLC ?


Probably not. Didn't think there was any room for creative freedom in screenshotting that game. That's a point and click quicktime type game, isn't it?

I'm only taking shots of Dead Space while I play through it again because I managed to hack the camera.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG!!! WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! I will have to play with it... but I even have sweetfx running with it... which most people have not been able to do.


Certainly looks more natural. Glad that worked for ya


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Certainly looks more natural. Glad that worked for ya


+rep to you man!









I feel like going back and replaying the two levels I did already... just to see how it looks. I toned down the saturation a bit and also made it a tiny bit more contrasty and added some sharpening. It looks nearly perfect.









Plus I picked up a no hud - no crosshair mod... who cares to know when you're about to die.









Edit: Some more comparison shots... I got gaussian bloom working without the performance hit. Just lowered the quality one notch.

ENB ONLY


ENB+SweetFX


ENB ONLY


ENB+SweetFX


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is that the plane that was on your wall?


Yeah, that's the one Brad








But I've only flown it in the Sim!


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Complete Edition*


----------



## zinfinion

*NFS Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 21:9 AA Flag Examples Edition!*

All shots are at the same max in-game settings. There is no in-game AA setting.

Baseline, no Inspector AA overrides:


4x MSAA 0x20441A44 (Default Nvidia AA Flag)


4x MSAA 0x00401045 (Old Nvidia AA Flag, 0x20441A45 [last digit of new default changed from 4 to 5] behaves identically)


4x SGSSAA 0x00401045 (Old Nvidia AA Flag, 0x20441A45 [last digit of new default changed from 4 to 5] behaves identically)


Note the new Nvidia default (as well as some of the suggested flags doing the rounds, such as 0x004010C5) causes overbrightness, but at the same time antialiases much better with strictly MSAA than the old flag.

SGSSAA meanwhile solves both issues using the old flag. If using either the new default flag or 0x004010C5 it will also suffer from overbrightness, hence why I use either 0x00401045 or 0x20441A45.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaTiC123*
> 
> oh thanks, used 0x004010C5 and I always hated how bright it looks :C
> EDIT: oh the 0x20441A45 works only on the car, everything else is jaggy...


I presumed you were using SGSSAA. I'm guessing you are actually using MSAA. I'm not certain if there are any flags that AA everything without causing overbrightness when using strictly MSAA. One option would be to use 8xSQ [Combined: 2x2 SS + 2x MS] with 0x00401045 or 0x20441A45 with this result:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *NFS Hot Pursuit 2560x1080 21:9 AA Flag Examples Edition!*
> 
> All shots are at the same max in-game settings. There is no in-game AA setting.
> 
> Baseline, no Inspector AA overrides:
> 
> 4x MSAA 0x20441A44 (Default Nvidia AA Flag)
> 
> 
> 4x MSAA 0x00401045 (Old Nvidia AA Flag, 0x20441A45 [last digit of new default changed from 4 to 5] behaves identically)
> 
> 4x SGSSAA 0x00401045 (Old Nvidia AA Flag, 0x20441A45 [last digit of new default changed from 4 to 5] behaves identically)
> 
> Note the new Nvidia default (as well as some of the suggested flags doing the rounds, such as 0x004010C5) causes overbrightness, but at the same time antialiases much better with strictly MSAA than the old flag.
> 
> SGSSAA meanwhile solves both issues using the old flag. If using either the new default flag or 0x004010C5 it will also suffer from overbrightness, hence why I use either 0x00401045 or 0x20441A45.
> I presumed you were using SGSSAA. I'm guessing you are actually using MSAA. I'm not certain if there are any flags that AA everything without causing overbrightness when using strictly MSAA. One option would be to use 8xSQ [Combined: 2x2 SS + 2x MS] with 0x00401045 or 0x20441A45 with this result:


Too me this one looks the most natural, ie realistic.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too me this one looks the most natural, ie realistic.


I agree. I didn't understand why people were saying it was too bright. I think that ya'll need to get your monitors calibrated. The other one that is supposed to be 'right' is too dark.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Too me this one looks the most natural, ie realistic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I agree. I didn't understand why people were saying it was too bright. I think that ya'll need to get your monitors calibrated. The other one that is supposed to be 'right' is too dark.


Depends on the time of day, weather, and location. There's a lot of places where the AA flag that is "too bright" is really bright and somewhat unnatural looking.

That said, I've played for hours using that flag though and it's never a game breaker. So it's purely up to what the player prefers.









I personally tend to stick to the vision that the designers have for their games. But screw Fallout 3 and its peasoup skies. Ugh...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I personally tend to stick to the vision that the designers have for their games. But screw Fallout 3 and its peasoup skies. Ugh...


I agree to an extent... but there's some games that are just crappy looking by default and have the peasoup everything in them... such as below.










*VS*


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I agree to an extent... but there's some games that are just crappy looking by default and have the peasoup everything in them... such as below.


Yeah, those were a shocker. There's actually colors underneath all that piss.


----------



## BradleyW

For Resident Evil 5, I must say I prefer the default colour and contrast as it makes the game more atmospheric.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For Resident Evil 5, I must say I prefer the default colour and contrast as it makes the game more atmospheric.


Not that it's an atmospheric game at all.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For Resident Evil 5, I must say I prefer the default colour and contrast as it makes the game more atmospheric.


I know what you mean and it would be perfect for the game, if it wasn't so action oriented and it doesn't really have much "atmosphere" to begin with. I like the new colors and lighting better though.

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Slightly skewed

That last set looks good Derko.


----------



## Lifeshield

*TESV: Skyrim - Unreal Cinema ENB*


----------



## kx11

DARK


----------



## jim2point0

Dead Space 2. Dat bloom.




I know they're similar shots. Just showing the subleties of how that bloom affects the lights. Yum.


----------



## Derko1

Impressive. I just started using it with DS1 and it also looks really good. I also so your comment in one of the shots in your steam gallery, about using film grain to cover up the banding and it also works great!


----------



## jim2point0

It works ok. It would require far too much grain to hide it here.


----------



## Derko1

wow that is really bad... it almost seems like it got worst from the first game to the last...

*Dead Space*


----------



## PilotRyan

Well, here you have one of my BEST Flight Simulator X photos, I did use a little bit of Photoshop to spice things up... Anyway using the PMDG MD-11, FSDT LSGG, and Real Environment Essentials Plus with Overdrive. Flying for my Virtual Airline, Wright Airlines.


----------



## kx11

FF14 B


----------



## kx11

FF14 B


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF14 B


I've been signed up for the beta since April and I never got a beta invite







. I have to wait till August to play I guess


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I've been signed up for the beta since April and I never got a beta invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to wait till August to play I guess


I signed up for this and got accepted... I also got invited to like 3 other closed betas and haven't had time to look into them. Why do I have to work...







...









By the time I try them out it's already out and can't play it.


----------



## junhawng

I was experimenting with GTA IV with Sweet FX. YAY.


----------



## HiCZoK

I am really sorry if some of these images were posted by me before. I tend to forget which ones I've posted. Hope it doesnt bother anyone if some of these below were posted by me month ago or so








Games:
Bioshock Infinite
Fuel
GTA IV
Metro LL
Max Payne3
Rage

Click on the thumb of image which ionterest You to see full 1080p png version of image. This is the fastest site to post images I know of, but the thumbs are really low quality so don't judge a screenshot just by looking at the thumb







Most are downsampled with proper aa an so on


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*


----------



## jim2point0

Dead Space 2. Some test screenshots after hacking the camera quite a bit.








And a portrait shot for good measure


----------



## Derko1

Nice DS2 shots... so are you simply gonna play through the whole game at this point?









*Dead Space*


----------



## jim2point0

Yep. And then probably 3 again. Then probably back to some other old game until something new comes along that strikes my interest.


----------



## Atham

How is Mortal Kombat "Komplete edition" on the keyboard? Is it worth to get the game if I will use keyboard only? What about two player versus on the keyboard?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yep. And then probably 3 again. Then probably back to some other old game until something new comes along that strikes my interest.


On Chapter 5 in my first playthrough of a DS game. Me likes.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yep. And then probably 3 again. Then probably back to some other old game until something new comes along that strikes my interest.


Is there a game+ mode in both games? That's one thing that I am looking forward to doing in DS1 at least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> On Chapter 5 in my first playthrough of a DS game. Me likes.


That's exactly where I am at also. Got to the section right after you meet "that thing in a tube" and then I died a little bit after that. First time ever in the whole game. I was caught by surprise cause I did not have enough ammo and I'm only playing through with the plasma gun. So yea!


----------



## kx11

FF14 B


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Skyrim




FO: New Vegas



1.0.4 Diablo 3


----------



## Saq

The Walking Dead main story:








The last screenshot is a scene from episode 4, most of the others are from episode 1 and 2.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*


----------



## jim2point0

More Dead Space 2. Downsampled from a ridiculous 5500x2320. And the game still plays great. *cuddles 680s*


----------



## HiCZoK

sr3
clicky for full size uncompressed

I really like car reflections colors and smoothness of image. Sweetfx used


----------



## kx11

warframe


----------



## Derko1

*Resident Evil 5*






Edit: Added my ENB and SweetFX settings to the bottom here, in case anyone wants to try it out.

Resident Evil 5 Derko1ENB.zip 1429k .zip file


----------



## Newbie2009

CS GO


----------



## TheRadik

*Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*


----------



## crazyg0od33

what resolution is that?

Mine looks good, but that looks so smooth...


----------



## Brulf

Have been toying with sweetfx and n64 emulators, turns out it does work but youneed to run a dirext 8 to 9 wrapper, thus far i have two emulators one that works with eyefinity and one that works with sweetfx i need to combine them









Super Mario 64

SweetFX Off


SweetFX On


Zelda Ocarina of time

SweetFX Off


SweetFX On


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project C.A.R.S.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I honestly cannot believe how good video games look these days. It's absolutely amazing how far they have come in so little time! Imagine 10 years from now what they will look like. Those screens honestly look incredible and are so close to photo realism it's scary.


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*


----------



## TRELOXELO

Metro Last Light


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Metro Last Light
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that her regular model? I thought she looked WAY uglier before.


----------



## jim2point0

Got carried away and just went and finished this game over the weekend. It's taught me a lot about hacking 3rd person cameras. Hopefully I'll get better with it. I'll try and stagger my 80-some screenshots across a few posts









Downsampled from 5500x2320. Game still ticking along at 60 FPS.


----------



## TheRadik

Thanks Derko1, just yesterday I installed RE5.







I increased the vibrance and saturation
*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## Newbie2009

That looks far too colourful for me.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> That looks far too colourful for me.


Yea, in some areas it looks perfect, others it does look a bit too colorful.

Radik, sugiero que ocupes la original effect.txt del ENB. Yo le cambie muchas cosas, pero la original tenia mas color, creo que te gustaria mas.









Radik:



Mine:


----------



## crazyg0od33

RADIK, quick question - what are you running on chivalry? it looks WAAAY better than mine, which is maxed...


----------



## kx11

MKK


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> RADIK, quick question - what are you running on chivalry? it looks WAAAY better than mine, which is maxed...


The screenshots are resized to 1080p. Original is 2720x1530 with Ati downsampling.


----------



## kx11

some downsampled shots ( finally got workin') from 3600x2025 to 1080p

Batman AA


MP3 ( no AA )


----------



## nz3777

If I may ask how do you guys get your images to look so crisp and sharp looking? Is there a special program you guys use and do you alter the pictures in any way to get em to look so good>? Also what would you recommend I use for submiting such good looking photos? Iam almost ashamed to submit a photo compared to whats on this thread WOW~ I have the free version on frapps and Msi afterburner for screen capture is there some kind of software I can buy to help out with the images like Photo shop? Awsome looking images guys really!


----------



## crazyg0od33

most of the others use downsampling, which is (correct me if I'm wrong) essentially making your monitor run at a higher resolution than it can normally handle. They then resize the photos to , say, 1080p and it looks WAY sharper / less aliasing in the screenshots.

I dont downsample so i dont know if its that simple, but I'm sure a better screenshotter than me can explain it

For high-res shots, I've seen most people using some sort of injector or SweetFX, which has a dedicated screenshot key built in that takes great shots. They are, however, captured in .bmp format and need to be converted


----------



## nz3777

How do you do that? The downsampling? Can you do it with any monitor or it has to be a specific kind? I can submit 1 photo but you guys will probbly just laugh at the quality ( lol). So I will take any advice I can get hehe


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> If I may ask how do you guys get your images to look so crisp and sharp looking? Is there a special program you guys use and do you alter the pictures in any way to get em to look so good>? Also what would you recommend I use for submiting such good looking photos? Iam almost ashamed to submit a photo compared to whats on this thread WOW~ I have the free version on frapps and Msi afterburner for screen capture is there some kind of software I can buy to help out with the images like Photo shop? Awsome looking images guys really!


You should try using something like RadeonPro, which adds a ton of control over your graphics cards and then also have a dedicated screenshot key.

For me personally, I don't know how everyone else does it... I simply take the shots and only resize them down form 2720x1530, which is the downsample res that I use. They do look crisper... but not just when you are resizing it down, but also on your monitor. Since your monitor is doing the risizing down, just as if you brought them down to 1080. That's why it's called *down*sample.

Then I simply just use photoshop's save for web option and set it to the highest quality jpeg and then upload via this sites upload feature.

That's it.

Edit: Info on downsampling here. It depends a lot on your monitor, but us AMD people are limited to 2720x1530. Check that thread out and post there, or let me know if you need help getting it to work.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> How do you do that? The downsampling? Can you do it with any monitor or it has to be a specific kind? I can submit 1 photo but you guys will probbly just laugh at the quality ( lol). So I will take any advice I can get hehe


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366244

I have no idea just how limited it is with AMD cards now with the newer drivers. Nvidia on the other hand has no issues. It does depend on the monitor too.

EDIT: Got ninja'd by Derko.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> How do you do that? The downsampling? Can you do it with any monitor or it has to be a specific kind? I can submit 1 photo but you guys will probbly just laugh at the quality ( lol). So I will take any advice I can get hehe


here are my tips for you but i'm not best around here or even that good









1- use PNG or JPG @ 100% quality to save your shots
2- dig in the control panel of your GPU ( i see you're an AMD guy ) and set it prefer image quality over performance so things can looks sharp and clear
3- google ( remove HUD + insert the game's name )

then start taking shots and try to pick good angles that won't show bad textures

downsampling can be tricky and *might harm you monitor* but if want to try

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509076


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think most use sweetfx for raw screenshots and Fastone image viewer to convert them to forum friendly .jpg size without a loss in quality. The forum here compresses them though from the looks of it.


----------



## nz3777

Very helpful information, thanks so much guys! When i get on my desktop tonight ill plus 1 rep you guys for the tips! Ive tried on so many diffrent ocassions to take screenshots but the pictures never come out as good as the game looks if that makes any sence? Iam gonna try some more photos using your guys method,thanks again!


----------



## kx11

MKKE downsampled from 3600x2025 to 1080p no AA


----------



## nz3777

Wow looks AMAZING! Is that the new mortal kombat that just came out for pc?


----------



## nasmith2000

I've had zero luck downsampling my u2711... if anyone has, would love to see your manual timings!!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think most use sweetfx for raw screenshots and Fastone image viewer to convert them to forum friendly .jpg size without a loss in quality. The forum here compresses them though from the looks of it.


FRAPS .bmp + Zoner Photo Studio's supersampling resize algorithm here. It's slightly better quality than Lanczos 3 (the best option in FastStone) in my opinion, but without flipping back and forth between two copies of the same image resized with each it's impossible to tell the difference.

And JPEG subsampling disabled obviously.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I've had zero luck downsampling my u2711... if anyone has, would love to see your manual timings!!


When it comes time to upgrade I'm not going to even bother with 1440p. Seems like a grand waste of time and money. It will be straight to 1600p so even if the monitor doesn't DS worth a damn it won't be an issue, gameplay wise.\

I find the output from fraps to be turd like so no filter is going to fix that. I know SFx isn't always an option though.


----------



## CryphicKing

crysis 3 mixed res of 1080p and 1440p

nowhere as stunning as its sp graphic, but still good to see crytek's own effort on CE3's jungle setting on PC (really wish they port CE3 version crysis1 to PC like they did to console)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Wow looks AMAZING! Is that the new mortal kombat that just came out for pc?


yes it's the PC version that just came


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Cubeworld


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*
> 
> Cubeworld


I want that game so badly!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I want that game so badly!


I keep seeing this game pop-up... what's the appeal? I know nothing about the game and since I don't really like Minecraft, I simply dismissed it as another MC clone.


----------



## Rebellion88

Cubeworld looks cool, whats the basic concept of the game?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I keep seeing this game pop-up... what's the appeal? I know nothing about the game and since I don't really like Minecraft, I simply dismissed it as another MC clone.


It's not really a MC clone as such, yeah it looks kinda similar, but it's combat based, there's classes and the like, I think I may give it a try.
Anyway on the subject of MC, may I introduce LAVA TREES!


----------



## kx11

Bioshock INF


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## jim2point0

Switched gears to Dead Space 3 in order to convert my camera tricks over.


----------



## TheRadik

Amazing jim2point0

*Resident Evil 5* , these screenshots with mod fov


----------



## Derko1

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Can you share where you got the FOV mod from for RE5? Very nice shots btw!









DS3 def looks better than 1 and 2... I always here people say that 2 was better... but that looks awesome!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> DS3 def looks better than 1 and 2... I always here people say that 2 was better... but that looks awesome!


DS3 is fine until you get to the planet. Then it's just bleeegh.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The lighting and environments are better in DS2. Far more atmospheric and fitting for the game.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Few more pCARS pic's downsampled from 4K!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> DS3 is fine until you get to the planet. Then it's just bleeegh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The lighting and environments are better in DS2. Far more atmospheric and fitting for the game.


Hmm... I'm sure you're right. I saw the intro of DS3 and it's like an all out action game... I have only seen one first impressions of the game and the person liked it, but not for the same reasons I like DS1... so it seems like it has gone more action than jump scares.

One day I'll get there... I'm just about to get started with chapter 6... so half way there!


----------



## kx11

Sniper Elite V2 downsampled


----------



## kx11

DmC downsampled from 3600x2025


----------



## Brainsick

Wow.


----------



## Brulf

FireFall Open Beta

Game looks purdy... still not sure what your supppose to do yet lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> DmC downsampled from 3600x2025


I am hoping SO badly that this game is on the summer sale


----------



## kx11

FF XIV downsampled from 3600x2025 ( rocking a steady 30fps and no drops at all but tons of shadow problems on mountains )


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The lighting and environments are better in DS2. Far more atmospheric and fitting for the game.


I'd say the lighting is actually much better in 3, but the art direction kinda took a nose-dive. I don't like most of the settings in 3 and characters look awful. Dead Space 2 will always be one of my favorite games ever simple for the atmosphere of many of the levels.

Anywho, some more DS2 shots

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556980/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556179/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556200/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556215/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556202/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556214/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556183/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556185/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556987/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1556190/width/1920/height/1000


----------



## SIDWULF

SPACE ENGINE!
http://en.spaceengine.org/


----------



## jim2point0

And now back to some Dead Space 3.


----------



## kaneos

Here some screens from Final Fantasy XII PCSX2 6*Native + SweetFX 1.4 :


----------



## TheRadik

*Wanted Weapons of Fate*


----------



## briddell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF XIV downsampled from 3600x2025 ( rocking a steady 30fps and no drops at all but tons of shadow problems on mountains )






Are you playing at 4k?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> Are you playing at 4k?


You don't need to quote every picture to ask that







They get loaded even in spoiler tags.

And he said he's downsampling from 3600x2025, which isn't quite 4K, but close.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> 
> Are you playing at 4k?


yes


----------



## BradleyW

FIM Speedway GP3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yes


Jealousy exceeding physical bounds...


----------



## jimbolevy

PlanetSide 2


















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You don't need to quote every picture to ask that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get loaded even in spoiler tags.
> 
> And he said he's downsampling from 3600x2025, which isn't quite 4K, but close.


i did reach 4k @ 30hz but some games won't accept it like HITMAN


----------



## jim2point0

Final Fantasy XIV beta. Some quick and dirty shots I took last night after sitting through that ENDLESS intro. Just dragged on and on. By the time I had control of my character I was pretty bored. I'll hop back in today and see how long it takes to actually get into combat. Painfully slow start.

Downsampled from 5120x2160 + SweetFX


----------



## kx11

batman ac


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Komplete edition*


----------



## kx11

FF XIV downsampled from 3840x2160 ( lovely 15fps gameplay lolz )


----------



## andrews2547

*Gran Turismo 5*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## crazyg0od33

*HEY!

You're back!*

and with more girls and landscape shots


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Such a sexy body


----------



## Newbie2009

That is the prettiest tree trunk I have ever seen.


----------



## kx11

AC3 downsampled from 3840x2160


----------



## jim2point0

Eh, I can't do this game anymore. MMOs mostly bore me these days. Last screenshots of Final Fantasy XIV from me (downsampled from 5120x2160 \ 3840x2160):


----------



## kx11

BF3 downsampled 4k + sweetfx


----------



## jim2point0

*Dead Space 1*. Downsampled from 5500x2320 + SweetFX + ballin camera hacks


----------



## kx11

pretty


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Dead Space 1*. Downsampled from 5500x2320 + SweetFX + ballin camera hacks
> 
> *snip*


Awesome that you got the hacks working! Looks really good. Any chance you'd be able to share your sweetfx settings?


----------



## kx11

COD black ops 2 downsampled from 4k + sweetfx


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Any chance you'd be able to *share your sweetfx settings*?


Yarrrr


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yarrrr


Thanks man! Can't wait to try them... I think my gaussian bloom settings were almost exactly the same... except in width and then the film grain, I was simply using the stock settings. For everything else, I was not using... so can't wait to see the difference!


----------



## jim2point0

The difference probably won't be that crazy.

For the gauss shader, you can modify the brightness threshhold (level of screen brightness that blooms). It will help it become more noticeable. In the "GAUSS_dx9.fx" shader file:
Quote:


> float4 BrightPassFilterPS(VSOUT IN) : COLOR0
> {
> float4 color = tex2D(frameSampler, IN.UVCoord);
> return float4 (color.rgb * pow (abs (max (color.r, max (color.g, color.b))), *1.0*), 1.0f);


Refer to the value I bolded. If you leave it at it's default value of 2.0, only the most bright parts on the screen will bloom. But if you lower it to let's say 0.2, almost everything will bloom, even the darkest of tones.

Try lowering it to 1.0, 1.3, 1.6, see what you like. Crank up strength to see ridiculous changes. You can change that just like the settings file while in-game. Just hit that reload shaders button


----------



## Derko1

Just tried it and it's a bit blue for me... so I toned it down by just turning off the defogging. Otherwise, it looks a lot better than my settings. Stupid me... forgot to turn on SMAA, so I had been only playing with the ingame AA... which isn't that great. the SMAA makes a nice difference.









Playing around with the bloom... I love the effect. I'm not sure how it'll work in other areas though.


----------



## jim2point0

I think DS1 is just too yellow. I may have overcompensated in my attempt to tone that down.

Guess I'll drop some screens of Dead Space 3 in order to keep the screenshots theme going


----------



## Timu

Perfect Dark




The Last of Us


----------



## kx11

Syndicate ( i couldn't beat the glow )


----------



## paulerxx

Just finished Bioshock Infinite.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/BioShockInfinite2013-07-1308-20-22-97.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/BioShockInfinite2013-07-1308-32-03-81.png.html


----------



## Newbie2009

Should probably include spoiler tag.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Should probably include spoiler tag.


Done









The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct


----------



## nasmith2000

Grid I


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Just finished Bioshock Infinite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/BioShockInfinite2013-07-1308-20-22-97.png.html
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/BioShockInfinite2013-07-1308-32-03-81.png.html


What did ya think of it? Or if it shouldn't be discussed here because of spoilers, then that's okay.


----------



## routek

tomb raider


----------



## Derko1

I guess I'm not the only one that got Tomb Raider.







.... what an awesome looking game!









*Tomb Raider*


----------



## jim2point0

Apparently it's only a good looking game in cut scenes









Anywho, tryin *Dark Souls* again. Getting decent screenshots is just as hard as the gameplay... if not harder.


----------



## Derko1

Kinda hard to take good shots while playing... but here's some all gameplay ones.









*Lara Croft*


----------



## kx11

NFS most wanted from 1440p to 1080p + sweetfx


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one that got Tomb Raider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... what an awesome looking game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Indeed. Got it today, great looking game, and enjoying it so far. hate the quick time events though.

Tomb Raider gameplay
































































Peachy so far


----------



## TheRadik

*Pinball FX 2* (Captain America) tables currently 50% of price


----------



## Atham

Scribblenauts


I just found out that I can turn the language to German. Now I can also learn some words and play a game!

BTW, how come all of your photos are so large and high res?


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Scribblenauts
> 
> 
> I just found out that I can turn the language to German. Now I can also learn some words and play a game!
> 
> BTW, how come all of your photos are so large and high res?


I did not know that about the game. Hmmm, I probably going to get it now.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Pinball FX 2* (Captain America) tables currently 50% of price
> 
> 
> Wow I want!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LuminatX

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## Lhotse

*New Vegas*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-07-1403-11-14-19_zpsad42fb32.png.html


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *New Vegas*
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/FalloutNV2013-07-1403-11-14-19_zpsad42fb32.png.html


I gotta get back into New Vegas.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Apparently it's only a good looking game in cut scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, tryin *Dark Souls* again. Getting decent screenshots is just as hard as the gameplay... if not harder.


Love Dark Souls. Finished it on 360. (about 55 hours) and really loved it.
Keep em screens coming. Especially some in heavy armours and some heavy swords









I need to buy it on pc. I have 360 gamepad for pc but what setting You are using for this shots? is it playable ? I don't have it on pc but I've heard its limited to 30fps and no graphics options at all


----------



## routek

Tomb Raider


----------



## Timu

The Last of Us


----------



## HiCZoK

It would looks so good with high res textures in full 1080 or 1440p 
With proper aa and af too at 60fps.

Damn it naughty dog, why no pc... petition anyone ?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> It would looks so good with high res textures in full 1080 or 1440p
> With proper aa and af too at 60fps.
> 
> Damn it naughty dog, why no pc... petition anyone ?


The game definitely needs AF the most more than anything else like most console games. The textures can be so blurry from a distance but good up close. I hope next gen consoles have AF.


----------



## HiCZoK

But why consoles dont have af ?
It never ate any of fps in any games. Like never. Even back in 2004 in hl2. 2x or 16x no fps difference


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> But why consoles dont have af ?
> It never ate any of fps in any games. Like never. Even back in 2004 in hl2. 2x or 16x no fps difference


I read that there was some sort of problem that prevented the 360 and PS3 gpus to have even past 4xAF. It's also why the consoles were limited up to 4xMSAA instead of getting 8 and 16xMSAA, though consoles wouldn't handle 8xMSAA unless the game isn't demanding at all, lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> It would looks so good with high res textures in full 1080 or 1440p
> With proper aa and af too at 60fps.
> 
> Damn it naughty dog, why no pc... petition anyone ?


Consoles want exclusives too.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I read that there was some sort of problem that prevented the 360 and PS3 gpus to have even past 4xAF. It's also why the consoles were limited up to 4xMSAA instead of getting 8 and 16xMSAA, though consoles wouldn't handle 8xMSAA unless the game isn't demanding at all, lol.


This is why there are so many games that only have MSAA up to 4x... like BF3... Metro 2033... etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


routek... you're using ridiculous amounts of sharpening... maybe it looks good in game, but it looks awful in still shots. Her skin is so artifacted by the sharpness, that she looks old.


----------



## crazyg0od33

is that running on a game capture card type setup?


----------



## kx11

FF14 - 1440p


----------



## BradleyW

*Tomb Raider*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> This is why there are so many games that only have MSAA up to 4x... like BF3... Metro 2033... etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> routek... you're using ridiculous amounts of sharpening... maybe it looks good in game, but it looks awful in still shots. Her skin is so artifacted by the sharpness, that she looks old.


I get what you're saying but you seem to be over reacting a tad



fact is we have pit marks all over our faces, get close to a girl or anyone in daylight and you'll see.

comparable to a normal high res photo, not soft focus touched up or poor camera/lighting. Or a good look in a clean mirror. I get shouted at when i clean our mirror.


this is artifacted by sharpness


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is that running on a game capture card type setup?


Yep, I'm using a Roxio Game Capture HD Pro.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> I get what you're saying but you seem to be over reacting a tad
> 
> fact is we have pit marks all over our faces, get close to a girl or anyone in daylight and you'll see.
> 
> comparable to a normal high res photo, not soft focus touched up or poor camera/lighting. Or a good look in a clean mirror. I get shouted at when i clean our mirror.
> 
> this is artifacted by sharpness


Sorry if it sounded like I was overreacting.









I honestly couldn't care any less and I simply was pointing it out. I see your point though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I read that there was some sort of problem that prevented the 360 and PS3 gpus to have even past 4xAF. It's also why the consoles were limited up to 4xMSAA instead of getting 8 and 16xMSAA, though consoles wouldn't handle 8xMSAA unless the game isn't demanding at all, lol.


lol since when do consoles use AA of any sort?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol since when do consoles use AA of any sort?


That's what I was wondering. I know Halo 4 uses FXAA (not exactly high quality). That's the only game I know that has some sort of AA.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol since when do consoles use AA of any sort?


Since the Wii/PS3/360 gen as console games used MSAA, MLAA, FXAA, QAA, DLAA and more. Link for games that use AA.

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241

Oh and God of War 3 has the best use of AA on consoles!=3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Since the Wii/PS3/360 gen as console games used MSAA, MLAA, FXAA, QAA, DLAA and more. Link for games that use AA.
> 
> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241
> 
> Oh and God of War 3 has the best use of AA on consoles!=3


While slightly interesting it still shows most games use none or low level variations of FXAA which is garbage and it shows.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What did ya think of it? Or if it shouldn't be discussed here because of spoilers, then that's okay.


Loved the story line, game play could have been better though.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Love Dark Souls. Finished it on 360. (about 55 hours) and really loved it.
> Keep em screens coming. Especially some in heavy armours and some heavy swords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy it on pc. I have 360 gamepad for pc but what setting You are using for this shots? is it playable ? I don't have it on pc but I've heard its limited to 30fps and no graphics options at all


No need to quote every image









I'm using a PS3 controller but yeah, it's required. Mouse control is terrible. Graphics options get much better when you use DSFix by Durante. Also unlocks the FPS.

Still getting the hang of screenshots. Using some Cheat Engine hackery. It's a mess.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563648/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563649/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563651/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563665/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563666/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563667/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563668/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563669/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563670/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563671/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1563673/width/1920/height/1000


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> While slightly interesting it still shows most games use none or low level variations of FXAA which is garbage and it shows.


Yep, hopefully things change next gen.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Still getting the hang of screenshots. Using some Cheat Engine hackery. It's a mess.


Well, those are the best looking Dark Souls shots I've seen... so you're off to a great start, I'd say. I'd assume you're down-sampling from some ridiculously high resolution as usual?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Well, those are the best looking Dark Souls shots I've seen... so you're off to a great start, I'd say. I'd assume you're down-sampling from some ridiculously high resolution as usual?


Eh. Not too high. Just 3840x2160 for right now.

Screenshots don't seem to come out looking as good as in-game.


----------



## kx11

dark souls can't be better than those screenshots

the game needs a lot of work


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yep, hopefully things change next gen.


Don't count on it.

I never thought Dark Souls was screenshot worthy. It's pretty basic looking no matter what's done to it.


----------



## Saq

Bioshock 1:




Also, it's running in directx 11 mode.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Bioshock 1:
> 
> Also, it's running in directx 11 mode.


Wait, Direct X 11? Not 10? How?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Wait, Direct X 11? Not 10? How?


With Xfire it says you can set the in game renderer to DirectX 9 or 11. So I chose DirectX 11 and took some screenshots.
I'll show you what I mean:


----------



## jim2point0

Lol. The game doens't have any DX11 features.... doesn't matter what you set that to. But I guess if it makes you feel better...


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition*


----------



## kx11

Super smash Bros. brawl


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Super smash Bros. brawl


Haven't played that in years! Good game but I liked Melee more.


----------



## boredgunner

^ lol how did Smash Bros get in here. Ike is a good punching bag.


----------



## crazyg0od33

man i need one of those game recorders haha


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> man i need one of those game recorders haha


Cheapest one that does HD with hdmi is like around 120 some bucks. I mainly bought mine to prepare for the PS4 and Xbox One, but will take screens of GTA V and other current gen console games.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ lol how did Smash Bros get in here. Ike is a good punching bag.


emulator ?!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Cheapest one that does HD with hdmi is like around 120 some bucks. I mainly bought mine to prepare for the PS4 and Xbox One, but will take screens of GTA V and other current gen console games.


but the PS4 and X1 have built in game recorders...


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us ( i did what i can to get them sharper )


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> but the PS4 and X1 have built in game recorders...


1. PS4 only records the last 15 minutes, not ideal for walkthroughs.
2. Both use JPGs while I would have the option to use PNG. If it's like Steam then those pics would be compressed!
3. I have more control than what the PS4 and X1 would offer.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil Revelations*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> The Last of Us ( i did what i can to get them sharper )


Wow it certainly looks more colorful!=p


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls. Still tweaking SweetFX a bit. Trying to get it where I want it.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564800/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564801/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564802/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564803/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564804/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564805/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564798/width/1920/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1564799/width/1920/height/1000


----------



## TheRadik

*God of War: Ghost of Sparta*.running with emulator


----------



## kx11

TW2 - downsampled from 4k + FOV mod + extreme quality flora


----------



## sterik01

Is Dark Souls any good ?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Is Dark Souls any good ?


excellent only if you like RPGs


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Is Dark Souls any good ?


I loved it once modded (vanilla graphics are awful/blurry), a controller is a must; Also, it gets really hard at times.


----------



## BradleyW

Skyrim


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Is Dark Souls any good ?


Yep, awesome game and one of my favs of 2011.


----------



## R8TEDM3

pCARS


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Is Dark Souls any good ?


My fav game of all time!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> My fav game of all time!










These are just for you then.















Hopefully not too many


----------



## Derko1

Jim beautiful shots as usual! Every time you do a game, it makes me want to go play it.









So are you ever planning to put together your site again? Do an image showcase? As it is, your shots for any game you do are the most popular on steam, so it'd just be the one extra step to put them on your own site, know what I mean?


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## andrews2547

*Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories PC Edition Beta 3*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Jim beautiful shots as usual! Every time you do a game, it makes me want to go play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you ever planning to put together your site again? Do an image showcase? As it is, your shots for any game you do are the most popular on steam, so it'd just be the one extra step to put them on your own site, know what I mean?


Nah, I've no need for a site. I was keeping one up as a place to find my SweetFX configurations because people were requesting them all the time, but I'm not really making big tweaks with it much these days (dark souls is an exception - big huge difference toggling it on and off). And now I have less people bugging me for SweetFX configs and telling me what game I should add next









Flickr is a good enough showcase for what I think are my best shots, in any case.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Nah, I've no need for a site. I was keeping one up as a place to find my SweetFX configurations because people were requesting them all the time, but I'm not really making big tweaks with it much these days (dark souls is an exception - big huge difference toggling it on and off). And now I have less people bugging me for SweetFX configs and telling me what game I should add next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr is a good enough showcase for what I think are my best shots, in any case.


Can you post your SweetFX for dark souls?

Sorry I just had to














. It just looks so amazing!


----------



## Blackops_2

Tomb Raider


----------



## kx11

Metro LL - factions DLC


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Metro LL - factions DLC
> 
> SNIP


There's already DLC for Metro... but nothing for Infinite yet.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> There's already DLC for Metro... but nothing for Infinite yet.


i bet infinite DLC will be 40min cinematic ride and 20 minutes gameplay


----------



## Timu

Killzone 3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sigh, I know it wont happen but i would be beside myself if they decided to bring KZ to PC. I'm certain Shadow Fall would clean up so well on this platform.


----------



## Brainsick

I know nothing about that game but looks pretty!


----------



## Valkayria

Bought Serious Sam 3 BFE last night. I always was a fan of SS games. So chaotic and wonky.


----------



## routek

Tomb Raider


















































































really nice game. I was put off by the trailers before launch


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sigh, I know it wont happen but i would be beside myself if they decided to bring KZ to PC. I'm certain Shadow Fall would clean up so well on this platform.


Agreed, would look way cleaner on PC with AA and AF!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I know nothing about that game but looks pretty!


Yeah it's one of the best looking PS3 games.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really nice game. I was put off by the trailers before launch


Same here, but it's very very fun. It also looks surprisingly great and i mean great for the game it is. Tressfx is awesome as hell. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls.


----------



## kirbyboy

Half Life 2 with FakeFactory Cinematic Mod 11.






My personal favorite:


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*






*Mortal Kombat*


----------



## kx11

Metro LL


----------



## kx11

Alice madness


----------



## TheRadik

*Back to the Future Ep 3. Citizen Brown*


----------



## Harx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I know nothing about that game but looks pretty!


Killzone? It's absolutely marvelous for a console game!


----------



## Lifeshield

*Warframe*


----------



## kx11

Resident Evil 6 Downsampled from 4k + lil bit o' photoshop


----------



## Saq

Grim Dawn Alpha:







Looks incredible for just being in it's alpha stage.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon w/ ENB*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HiCZoK

fear still looks and plays fantastic


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> fear still looks and plays fantastic


The textures seem to hold up especially well. The bit of ENB and down-scaling really makes it look great for how old it is. And it does play great, that's for sure. Had the game forever though, and am just now getting to it lol

*F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Darksiders*
Downsampling 1440p, SweetFX




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## faiyez

*Final Fantasy XIV Online: A Realm Reborn
Beta 3
2560x1440*


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> The textures seem to hold up especially well. The bit of ENB and down-scaling really makes it look great for how old it is. And it does play great, that's for sure. Had the game forever though, and am just now getting to it lol
> 
> *F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah but especially firefights and ai. The shooting feels and looks so good and ai is still among the smartest


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> yeah but especially firefights and ai. The shooting feels and looks so good and ai is still among the smartest


Yeah, AI and gun handling are still awesome to this day. I was needing something to play while waiting for Misery 2.0, and I think this was a good pick. It's been sitting on my shelf for years


----------



## kx11

TW2 downsampled from 4k + FOV mod


----------



## kx11

RE6


----------



## kx11

RE6


----------



## TheRadik

*Gratuitous Space Battles*


----------



## LordOfTots

Crysis 3 (my first attempt at taking screenshots)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Raw bmp, that's really cute


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Raw bmp, that's really cute


I'm yet to buy fraps, so im kinda limited to that.

EDIT: and i was to lazy atm to convert


----------



## jim2point0

But not too lazy to post them on the internet









FastStone Image Viewer. Can batch convert (and\or resize) a folder with a few clicks.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> But not too lazy to post them on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FastStone Image Viewer. Can batch convert (and\or resize) a folder with a few clicks.


I just converted them all. Say though I am a little bit of a noob here what makes a jpeg better than a bmp?


----------



## LordOfTots

Aaahhhh i figured it out its because jpeg is smaller right? but is bmp not higher quality? why would i want to convert to a lower quality?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah but the differences are unnoticeable in most cases. Unless you play on an extremely extreme resolution with extremely extreme detailed texture and want to show us how detailed and awesome that ant crawling around the corner of the battlefield is


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah but the differences are unnoticeable in most cases. Unless you play on an extremely extreme resolution with extremely extreme detailed texture and want to show us how detailed and awesome that ant crawling around the corner of the battlefield is


lol alrighty thanks for the info


----------



## LuminatX

I'm surprised we don't have a high-res screenshot thread, I'd enjoy it a lot more tbh.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I'm surprised we don't have a high-res screenshot thread, I'd enjoy it a lot more tbh.


Well all of my screenshots are 100% quality JPGS, which are identical (if not teh same) as the screens I post in the high-res thread on GAF









Problem is that this forum layout crunches high res shots into really small thumbnails due to how much space the sidebars take up, and the fact hat the forum content is small and centered. If this were a forum that stretched to the page width without much BS on the sides, full-size screenshots would be a blast here.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well all of my screenshots are 100% quality JPGS, which are identical (if not teh same) as the screens I post in the high-res thread on GAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that this forum layout crunches high res shots into really small thumbnails due to how much space the sidebars take up, and the fact hat the forum content is small and centered. If this were a forum that stretched to the page width without much BS on the sides, full-size screenshots would be a blast here.


yeah I signed up for there the other day, but apparently have to wait to be approved to post? lol.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Aaahhhh i figured it out its because jpeg is smaller right? but is bmp not higher quality? why would i want to convert to a lower quality?


JPG is smaller but if you lower the compression to anything other than 100%, you're going to start getting compression artifacts. Still not that noticeable in the high 90s though. But it's common sense to convert to a smaller file format if you're going ot be posting several at a time in 1 post. Just out of consideration for bandwidth, page load times, etc etc. BMPs are pointlessly large. You can shave off a ton of file size converting to a PNG, which is also lossless btw (no quality lost).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> yeah I signed up for there the other day, but apparently have to wait to be approved to post? lol.


It's the largest gaming forum in the world. Threads move incredibly fast there.

If anyone could just sign up and start posting, it would be a complete mad house. You might be waiting months. I had to wait 3. A friend of mine had to wait 6.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well all of my screenshots are 100% quality JPGS, which are identical (if not teh same) as the screens I post in the high-res thread on GAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that this forum layout crunches high res shots into really small thumbnails due to how much space the sidebars take up, and the fact hat the forum content is small and centered. If this were a forum that stretched to the page width *without much BS on the sides*, full-size screenshots would be a blast here.


That's funnny... I just went to look at this page on IE and it's got stuff on the side! I'd never seen it, since I've used AdBlock+ for years, so for me it's always been a full width with the borders.

I' ve been waiting 2 months for GAF so far... anyone know if you can be "rejected"? Like does someone look into the SN or something?


----------



## LuminatX

yeah that's stupid, I'm not going to sit around and wait to join some elitest page.
OCN is just fine


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well all of my screenshots are 100% quality JPGS, which are identical (if not teh same) as the screens I post in the high-res thread on GAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is that this forum layout crunches high res shots into really small thumbnails due to how much space the sidebars take up, and the fact hat the forum content is small and centered. If this were a forum that stretched to the page width without much BS on the sides, full-size screenshots would be a blast here.


yeah that is why i wanted to join gaf ( waiting for approval )

Gametrailers forums needs an extension to widen the posts , the screenshots thread there is just mediocre only one guy post pretty shots


----------



## kx11

Last Remnant downsampled from 4k + FOV mod


----------



## TheRadik

*PORTAL 2*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

I find that downsampeling most games is only nice for screenshots, cause it makes the UI so tiny, I cant read anything haha.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> I find that downsampeling most games is only nice for screenshots, cause it makes the UI so tiny, I cant read anything haha.


no one downsample a game for the gameplay


----------



## LuminatX

I do for some games where UI isn't necessary, or you can resize it larger.


----------



## LordOfTots

I've never tried downsampling. how big is the quality difference? I need to find some before and after photos


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no one downsample a game for the gameplay


What? Of course they do. I do. It's very game dependent though. Some games suffer from UI and text scaling issues and some don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I've never tried downsampling. how big is the quality difference? I need to find some before and after photos


Sorry to say, you're on AMD and are therefor very limited as far as maximum resolution is concerned. As far as quality is concerned, it's game dependent.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=472941


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no one downsample a game for the gameplay


I do so for every game I play. Except for most strategy games... which have stupidly bad scaling UI. Which is terrible on a 54in screen, that I sit 8 feet away from.

Otherwise, I almost always end up ignoring games that don't support higher resolutions than the one your desktop is at. Downsampling at 2720x1530 plus 2-4xSupersampling is the only way I can play now.


----------



## LuminatX

*L.A Noire* - 3200x1800


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I've never tried downsampling. how big is the quality difference? I need to find some before and after photos


Samples:

1080:








1440:









1080:








1440:









Here is the original 1920x1080 w/ 2xSSAA and 16xAF









Here is the original 2560x1440 w/ 2xSSAA and 16xAF


----------



## crazyg0od33

*PRISON ARCHITECT*

Would I name it anything else?












Spoiler: Warning: Possibly NSFW?


----------



## LordOfTots

Thanks for the samples


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Warframe*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nova looks hot @[email protected]

I played her for like an hour the other day and she seemed fun


----------



## kx11

GTA4 downsampled 4k


----------



## Lhotse

*Farming Simulator 2013*

*bought this on the Steam sale and now I'm hooked.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-20_00003_zps27dac5e0.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-20_00016_zpsbe2a2485.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-07-20_00006_zps38813201.jpg.html


----------



## Valkayria

Some Deadlight:


----------



## LuminatX

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## Saq

Tropico 4: Tornado hell.


----------



## francesthemutes

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Skyrim






:O I... how?! How do you get it to look so amazing?


----------



## _Nikhil

Half Life 2
Playing for the first time. Never expected to have so much fun from such an old game & its still looking quite decent.


----------



## paulerxx

Getting a HD 7870 sometime this week which games should I get to show off it's power at 1680x1050?

Currently own:
Bioshock Infinite (beat)
Tomb Raider
Metro Last Light
GTA IV (which mods should I use) (beat)
Skyrim (which mods should I use)
Crysis + Warhead + Crysis 3 (beat)
and I just got The Witcher 2 (which mods should I use)


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Getting a HD 7870 sometime this week which games should I get to show off it's power at 1680x1050?
> 
> Currently own:
> Bioshock Infinite (beat)
> Tomb Raider
> Metro Last Light
> GTA IV (which mods should I use) (beat)
> Skyrim (which mods should I use)
> Crysis + Warhead + Crysis 3 (beat)
> and I just got The Witcher 2 (which mods should I use)


For me from that list, would be... Metro LL,Tomb Raider, Crysis and the Witcher 2. The others take days to mod and have a ton of issues involved with them. Specially GTA4, which no PC has been made YET, that can run it at full 60fps all the time... There probably will never be one, since it's just so badly programmed. Then Skyrim, is easy enough to mod, but you have to do a lot of research and downloading to get it looking the best.


----------



## jim2point0

Bad Company 2


----------



## amd655




----------



## ghost_z

Is it only me or does crysis still looks the most photorealistic game out there !
Imo even crysis 3 or metro LL don't come anywhere close !


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghost_z*
> 
> Is it only me or does crysis still looks the most photorealistic game out there !
> Imo even crysis 3 or metro LL don't come anywhere close !


Crysis 3 is good but I still prefer the way Crysis looks over it. Looks more natural to me, Crysis 3 is too contrasty. No idea of Metro LL.

Crysis


----------



## Toology

Yeah ( modded ) Crysis just looks so natural to me, Crysis 3 was kind of a let down for me in the graphics department because with mods Crysis 2 can look even better ( in my opinion ) and runs 3x better. Crysis 3 to me is just too non optimized and doesnt deliver the visual fidelity it should.


----------



## amd655

Crysis 3 is not even that good looking on a whole, i still think Crysis 1 owns both 2 and 3 in every regard, it may be due to the consoles having ports of 2 and 3, whereas the first had to be ported with Cry Engine 3 to even make it work on such slow hardware.

Crysis 1 is still unrivaled in realism.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Crysis series lost its crowne since Warhead.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Getting a HD 7870 sometime this week which games should I get to show off it's power at 1680x1050?
> 
> Currently own:
> Bioshock Infinite (beat)
> Tomb Raider
> Metro Last Light
> GTA IV (which mods should I use) (beat)
> Skyrim (which mods should I use)
> Crysis + Warhead + Crysis 3 (beat)
> and I just got The Witcher 2 (which mods should I use)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> For me from that list, would be... Metro LL,Tomb Raider, Crysis and the Witcher 2. The others take days to mod and have a ton of issues involved with them. Specially GTA4, which no PC has been made YET, that can run it at full 60fps all the time... There probably will never be one, since it's just so badly programmed. Then Skyrim, is easy enough to mod, but you have to do a lot of research and downloading to get it looking the best.


have fun dude








I have 7870oc from gigabyte and those are astonishing cards for the money. New radeon drivers are failry good, so remember to use newest beta drivers from amd site. Also - RadeonPro is a must. It allows to force vsyync, fps limit, triple buffering, aa, smaa and so on, on all games. it is just an amd user must app.

One thing tho - I would strongly suggest limiting fps in all games to 59. Radeon "Still" have bad microstutter. Especially in Skyrim. If YOu will run it vsymced 60fps, it will be very jerky and not fluid. Just limit fps with radeonpro to 59 and it will be heaven!

as for the best looking games on the list - Metro LL wins hands down. It looks cg like. You will have to lower tesselatiion and disable ssaa but it wills till look fantastic.
Then Tomb Raider.

Gta iv - this on is best to limit to 30fps imo. Then play it downsampled. being 30fps limited, the framerate would not be jumpy so it appears more fluid at least to me


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Crysis 3 is good but I still prefer the way Crysis looks over it. Looks more natural to me, Crysis 3 is too contrasty. No idea of Metro LL.
> 
> Crysis


Ever heard of anti-aliasing?


----------



## kx11

Medal of Honor WF


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Crysis 3 is not even that good looking on a whole, i still think Crysis 1 owns both 2 and 3 in every regard, it may be due to the consoles having ports of 2 and 3, whereas the first had to be ported with Cry Engine 3 to even make it work on such slow hardware.
> 
> Crysis 1 is still unrivaled in realism.


lol. Compare vanilla to vanilla and it's no contest, C3 wins hands down. C1 shows it's age in many areas even with mods.

People like to go on about C1 being more open but in reality most of those open areas are no larger than the dam level in C3 and those that are slightly larger are mostly empty (water and fields with little in them). They do a good job making them feel gigantic though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol. Compare vanilla to vanilla and it's no contest, C3 wins hands down. C1 shows it's age in many areas even with mods.
> 
> People like to go on about C1 being more open but in reality most of those open areas are no larger than the dam level in C3 and those that are slightly larger are mostly empty (water and fields with little in them). They do a good job making them feel gigantic though.


Crysis 3 is just a dumbed down console game, very linear, at least C1 had it's feel of freedom.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Crysis 3 is just a dumbed down console game, very linear, at least C1 had it's feel of freedom.


It's still technically and visually inferior. That feel is cake. Not that I want to continue this tired and beaten to death conversation.

Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## kx11

Last Remnant


----------



## Saq

Fallout 3 with a few visual/immersion mods:

Sunglare:

Rainy:

Lightening storm:



Of course, the rain looks alot better when it's actually animating, a picture doesn't show it off right.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> Ever heard of anti-aliasing?


I know but I can't use it with the 560ti. Not worth going below 30fps.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol. Compare vanilla to vanilla and it's no contest, C3 wins hands down. C1 shows it's age in many areas even with mods.
> 
> People like to go on about C1 being more open but in reality most of those open areas are no larger than the dam level in C3 and those that are slightly larger are mostly empty (water and fields with little in them). They do a good job making them feel gigantic though.


In term of Graphic. C1 >>>> C3.
C1 = realism based.
C3 = not sure what the hell that style is.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Darksiders*
> Downsampling 1440p, SweetFX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How did you get it to downsample? I couldnt get darksiders to select a higher res. I will give it a try again.

Am I the only one playing that game with Keyboard and Mouse?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How did you get it to downsample? I couldnt get darksiders to select a higher res. I will give it a try again.
> Am I the only one playing that game with Keyboard and Mouse?


hexediting (Hex Editor Program) my \AppData\Local\Darksiders\options.dopt into:

Code:



Code:


44 4f 50 54 00 04 00 00 00 56 60 4a 58 01 21 21
01 00 00 01 01 01 00 37 00 00 00 a0 05 00 00 00
0a 00 00 00 00 40 3f 00

*PINBALL FX2*
*Paranormal, Civil War y Fantastic Four[ tables/b]















































































*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> In term of Graphic. C1 >>>> C3.
> C1 = realism based.
> C3 = not sure what the hell that style is.


Well ok then. And this is vanilla. Source. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=72054981&postcount=11916


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon w/ ENB*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well ok then. And this is vanilla. Source. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=72054981&postcount=11916


Nice try, I was talking about realism, not faked beauty.


----------



## famous1994

I got Tomb Raider yesterday and it looks stunning!


----------



## HiCZoK

gta iv. Thumbs are compressed but click for 1080p png image!
downsampled and resized from 2880x2160 + sweetfx (smaa, hdr, gausian blur, vibrance - custom settings)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Nice try, I was talking about realism, not faked beauty.


Well you're going to have to explain to me what you mean then. Maybe it's the tropical island that looks like a tropical island with flying aliens and nanosuit wearing super soldiers mucking about?


----------



## kx11

hitman


----------



## Derko1

I'd forgotten how nice Hitman looked! Nice shots.


----------



## jim2point0

Screenshotting hitman is like a puzzle game. Trying to find the best places to wall-hug that actually look nice at the same time xD


----------



## HiCZoK

Well, we can all agree then - a job well done


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Screenshotting hitman is like a puzzle game. Trying to find the best places to wall-hug that actually look nice at the same time xD


yeah not to mention hiding from enemies at the same time


----------



## Timu

While I have no interest in Hitman, those are some amazing screens!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Few pic's of pCARS scenery!


----------



## famous1994




----------



## Saq

I honestly cannot like the new Tomb Raider, Lara just looks NOTHING like how she used to.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I got Tomb Raider yesterday and it looks stunning!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Indeed it does, game looks incredible at times honestly. Do you have TressFx enabled? With a 7970 you should be able to run it on ultimate preset or whatever the highest is easy.







This one reminds me of the decent lol


Uncharted for PC? Maybe but it's so awesome, game is addicting as hell. Got 13.5hrs and am only 60% of the way through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I honestly cannot like the new Tomb Raider, Lara just looks NOTHING like how she used to.


Bah time to adapt man, she's a younger Lara in this one anyhow. Hell the game isn't really like the old tomb raiders i remember playing though that was a different time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

TressFx is an aliased clipping mess. I honestly prefer playing without it. The only time it looks ok is during cut scenes. Are there any other games that use it yet?


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Indeed it does, game looks incredible at times honestly. Do you have TressFx enabled? With a 7970 you should be able to run it on ultimate preset or whatever the highest is easy.


I never did enable it, I kinda forgot about it. Next time I play, I will see how it is when enabled.


----------



## Timu

Did I hear Uncharted? Might as well upload a bit of Uncharted 3 screens.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Did I hear Uncharted? Might as well upload a bit of Uncharted 3 screens.


Awesome screens, man Naughty Dog knows how to make a great looking game. As much as i love uncharted though the third was a real let down for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> TressFx is an aliased clipping mess. I honestly prefer playing without it. The only time it looks ok is during cut scenes. Are there any other games that use it yet?


Not that I know of. But it's promising IMO. It doesn't bother me that much though a lot of people complained about the clipping. Just looked better to me than the regular did in all honesty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> I never did enable it, I kinda forgot about it. Next time I play, I will see how it is when enabled.


Definitely man most don't like it that much but i loved it.


----------



## Saq

Skyrim:







I don't have many mods that mess around for good camera shots or anything, so the vanilla camera will have to do.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I don't have many mods that mess around for good camera shots or anything, so the vanilla camera will have to do.


Mods aren't required for that, it's just console commands, specifically these:

- *tfc 1* - Toggles free-fly camera. Set to 0 to get normal camera back.
- *tm* - Disables HUD and menus. Enter it again to get them back.

Anyway, here is a Skyrim and FO3 screenshot.


----------



## AbdullahG

@bored Is that from the FO3 DLC in the swamp?


----------



## jim2point0

FYI just typing TFC by itself will disable free camera. No need to type 0 after it.

Trine 2


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> @bored Is that from the FO3 DLC in the swamp?


Yeah it's Point Lookout. Great DLC too, it's my first time playing it.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mods aren't required for that, it's just console commands, specifically these:
> 
> - *tfc 1* - Toggles free-fly camera. Set to 0 to get normal camera back.
> - *tm* - Disables HUD and menus. Enter it again to get them back.
> 
> Anyway, here is a Skyrim and FO3 screenshot.


Ah i see, that's handy to know, thanks for the command info.


----------



## HiCZoK

Deus Ex HR
2720x2160 + sweetfx (max downsample I could possibly run on 7870 with amdgui) downsampled and resized. Clicky for 100% jpg













screen shot on a pc


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it's Point Lookout. Great DLC too, it's my first time playing it.


I have yet to go through any FO3 DLC, i am on NV doing the main story, and main side quests.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Deus Ex HR
> 2720x2160 + sweetfx (max downsample I could possibly run on 7870 with amdgui) downsampled and resized. Clicky for 100% jpg
> 
> SNIP


How were you able to get 2160? Did you use any special settings in amdgui? I have never been able to go above 1530.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well you're going to have to explain to me what you mean then. Maybe it's the tropical island that looks like a tropical island with flying aliens and nanosuit wearing super soldiers mucking about?


Go home, you're drunk. Using game's content to debate graphic design? Once again, nice try.


----------



## Saq

More of Skyrim - dramatic camera edition:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon w/ ENB*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


























for full size ( open image in new tab )


----------



## HiCZoK

L.A Noire















image search


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How were you able to get 2160? Did you use any special settings in amdgui? I have never been able to go above 1530.


I have a 1 word tip that will solve all your downsampling woes: "nvidia"










3840x2160 is pretty easy on kepler and above.

Deus Ex looked pretty decent with it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*F.E.A.R. - First Encounter Assault Recon w/ ENB*
Last of them...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Go home, you're drunk. Using game's content to debate graphic design? Once again, nice try.


I'm just trying to convey my confusion on the matter. Since you continue to not answer the question, it's becoming more and more clear that you just don't have one. Almost sounds like you're the one that's drunk, on your own opinion.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Oh whatever dude, I don't feel like wasting my time


----------



## Newbie2009

THREAD FOR SCREENSHOTS , MOAR PLEASE


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Arcania - Gothic 4 w/ SweetFX*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well ok then. And this is vanilla. Source. http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=72054981&postcount=11916


Those are hella impressive but there's just something about the first game that makes it stand out above the 2 recent games...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Arcania - Gothic 4 w/ SweetFX*
> 
> [/CENTER][/SPOILER][/CENTER]


this game is setting in my library for over a year i need to start playing it very soon


----------



## paulerxx

Just got a hd 7870, really not impressed with overly visual boost from my HD 5770..Idk why I was expecting more lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I have a 1 word tip that will solve all your downsampling woes: "nvidia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3840x2160 is pretty easy on kepler and above.
> 
> Deus Ex looked pretty decent with it.


You're right. AMD just released their latest drivers and it's like they are targeting people who use downsampling. On the newer drivers it stopped working and you had to do a work around... then the drivers released today, got rid of the work around. So probably from now on, they will not allow any form of downsampling at all. This has 100% made me decide to not get AMD the next time I upgrade.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Arcania - Gothic 4 w/ SweetFX*


How did you fix the water? What mods are you using?


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You're right. AMD just released their latest drivers and it's like they are targeting people who use downsampling. On the newer drivers it stopped working and you had to do a work around... then the drivers released today, got rid of the work around. So probably from now on, they will not allow any form of downsampling at all. This has 100% made me decide to not get AMD the next time I upgrade.


They are really messing things up...

I found a way to make 2880x2160p possible with amdgui on 7xxx cards. max was 2720x1530. Even tho 2880x2160p is not 16:9, when scaled to full screen it proportions come out right. Just as screenshots I've been posting. most gtaIV screenshots I posted couple of pages back were made at 2880x2160p on 7870, win7x64 bit and 13.6b2 drivers. it is convoluted and weird, but I was also able to make 4k resolution set in amdgui, not bsod and crash pc. Barely anything can be seen with this setting, but at least it can be done not to crash the pc. It captures well on screenshots, tho they have to be captured almost blindly, because in realtime, it is messed up.

edit: yeah, I know I've pm'd You all of this already Derko1, but wanted to post an answer here too, for heads up









I could post instructions if someone would like em, but I don't think it is worth all of the weird solutions just to get some lines more than 2720x1530...


----------



## BradleyW

I thought there was a tool for AMD downsampling anyway?


----------



## TheRadik

*Red Orchestra 2 Goty/Rising Storm*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## paulerxx

Metro: LL and Planetside 2, finally upgraded!









http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/PlanetSide22013-07-2405-59-26-42.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/PlanetSide22013-07-2406-03-35-00.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/MetroLL2013-07-2408-33-31-22.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/MetroLL2013-07-2408-32-37-91.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/MetroLL2013-07-2408-32-16-33.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/MetroLL2013-07-2408-31-34-27.png.html


----------



## paulerxx

Crysis 3
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Crysis32013-07-2408-46-59-83.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Crysis32013-07-2408-50-30-88.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Crysis32013-07-2408-49-04-40.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Crysis32013-07-2408-51-48-18.png.html
http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Crysis32013-07-2408-52-25-78.png.html


----------



## HiCZoK

L.A Noire. Are there any graphical tweaks of mods for this game ? The game looks TERRIBLE outside. The distance blur and jaggies are horrible. it is the first game, in which downsampling doesn't help almost at all


----------



## jim2point0

Chivalryyyyyyy


----------



## TheRadik

Amazing Jim:thumb:
-
*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> How did you fix the water? What mods are you using?


Unfortunately, I can't really remember if I am using any mods for sure or not, but I really don't think I am using anything but SweetFX and some down-sampling. It's a pretty great looking game, most of the time..,the gameplay is a little lacking though, but you can carry a crap ton in your inventory, so that kind of makes up for it. Voice acting is almost intentionally bad lol


----------



## boredgunner

Some screenshots of Morrowind. Such an amazing game.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> Amazing Jim:thumb:
> -


Thanks! I have more









Chivalryyyyy











I also just discovered the "view forums full width" and "hide right column" option. NO MORE SCREENSHOTS BEING SHRUNK INTO THUMBNAILS! Yessssssssssssss


----------



## crazyg0od33

OH MY GOD JIM I LOVE YOU FOR THSAT TIP YESSSSS


----------



## R8TEDM3

WOW, what a great tip jim...+rep for you


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Medal of Honor - Warfighter*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

I played Warfighter for 20 mins and quit. It's look good enough though I suppose. One of the worst games I've ever played. And thanks Jim that made this thread more tolerable.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I played Warfighter for 20 mins and quit. It's look good enough though I suppose. One of the worst games I've ever played. And thanks Jim that made this thread more tolerable.


Yeah, I just blasted through the single player and then uninstalled it...and even that was a chore. It doesn't even look that good most of the time







Here's the last of them, been sitting on my drive for awhile now -

*Medal of Honor - Warfighter*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I also just discovered the "view forums full width" and "hide right column" option. NO MORE SCREENSHOTS BEING SHRUNK INTO THUMBNAILS! Yessssssssssssss


thanx for the tip

very nice shots


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Arcania - Gothic 4 w/ SweetFX





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks! I have more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chivalryyyyy
> 
> I also just discovered the "view forums full width" and "hide right column" option. NO MORE SCREENSHOTS BEING SHRUNK INTO THUMBNAILS! Yessssssssssssss


I bought this game during the Steam summer sale. So addicting.
"YOU HAVE MY ARMS BROTHAAA!" "AEEERGHGGHHHHH!"


----------



## jim2point0

It's good times =)

Aaaaaand here's more (Chivalry)










Just to reiterate - putting forum in "full width" mode (in preferences) has made the screenshot thread about 1320% more enjoyable


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## Toology

Dark Souls with my HD texture pack


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Dark Souls with my HD texture pack
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is this used in conjunction with DSFix?


----------



## jim2point0

You can use mods with dsfix, yeah. There are a bunch of texture mods on the Dark Souls Nexus


----------



## paulerxx

What's a good method to down sample on a HD 7870?


----------



## kx11

Hitman downsampled 4k + bicubic sharper


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> What's a good method to down sample on a HD 7870?


here's guide for AMD downsampling
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366244

beware that it might hurt your monitor or your gpu , use at your own risk


----------



## Blackops_2

Metro Last Light


----------



## BradleyW

Any mods used for Chivelry?


----------



## jim2point0

I don't think there are any mods


----------



## crazyg0od33

only 2, and not too interesting in the gfx department

http://www.moddb.com/games/chivalry/mods

Jim - you using sweetFX?


----------



## jim2point0

Very minor. Like my base sweetfx settings I build off for every game. I haven't really changed anything here. So it's smaa, gaussian bloom (warmth 2), film grain, slight curves + gamma increase, bit of sharpening. Hardly notice a difference toggling it on and off


----------



## crazyg0od33

I dont know if you have it or not, but I'm trying to make my own sweetFX settings for COH2 to increase sharpness a little bit, but then it makes the snow all yellowish (it's got a blue tint to begin with). I'm not well-versed in sweetFX, is there anything I should be doing specifically to lower that yellow color?


----------



## TheRadik

*ALAN WAKE*


----------



## 222Panther222

GT5 Pontiac tempest lemans 1964


----------



## amd655

Serious Sam HD The First Ecounter


----------



## sterik01

gta iv

Can't wait for V


----------



## Blackops_2

More Metro


----------



## MrEpicCar

GTA IV:


----------



## Derko1

Finally finishing DS1... should be done later today with it. It took me around 6 months to work my way through it.


----------



## TheRadik

More *ALAN WAKE*


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> More *ALAN WAKE*


sweetfx ? ..i liked a lot with this game!


----------



## BradleyW

Alan wake does not need any visual mods/fx imo. It is just about perfect.


----------



## par

I liked!


----------



## paulerxx

Alan Wake is by far one of the most underrated games this generation.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Alan Wake is by far one of the most underrated games this generation.


I don't think it is underrated. it has done really well on PC according to creators.


----------



## jim2point0

I recently took some shots of that game just to test out crazy high resolutions (4800x2700). Definitely is rather nice looking.


----------



## kx11

Batman AA


----------



## HiCZoK

i think I am reposting some of those. Just been tidying my screenshots folder.
Thumbs are rather very compressed. Click for 100jpg (really - it looks like png i've compressed em from)

GtaIV
Metro LL
max Payne 3

















and a bonus.
LOOK - Finally. Heads models are totally rounded in games. What sorcery is this ? I remember times when heda was a pixel !

Image Hosting


----------



## Newbie2009

Remember me










Damn this is a good looking game.


----------



## BradleyW

I've had remember me on the SSD since day one and not played it yet lol.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've had remember me on the SSD since day one and not played it yet lol.


Seems like a good game to me so far.


----------



## kx11

somehow Remember Me crashes on Windows 7 and works with win 8

so now i'm re-downloading it again hopefully it'll work


----------



## Yvese

How are you guys removing the hud when taking screenshots?


----------



## kx11

3dmark firstrike


----------



## amd655




----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrEpicCar*
> 
> GTA IV:
> 
> ]


wow nice...

what enb is this?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> How are you guys removing the hud when taking screenshots?


No straight forward answer to that. It varies from game to game.

This thread on GAF is a growing resource for that sorta thing.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> No straight forward answer to that. It varies from game to game.
> 
> This thread on GAF is a growing resource for that sorta thing.


Yeah but then you'd have to spend time on teh gaf and there's no washing _that_ off.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> No straight forward answer to that. It varies from game to game.
> 
> This thread on GAF is a growing resource for that sorta thing.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Derko1

Game is completed! Below are shots of the very end of the game... please only view if you don't care about the ending of the game/you've completed it.










*Dead Space 1*


Spoiler: SUPER SPOILERS... View at your discretion.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Game is completed! Below are shots of the very end of the game... please only view if you don't care about the ending of the game/you've completed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dead Space 1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SUPER SPOILERS... View at your discretion.


Ah you are ahead of me, on chapter 6. I dread playing it lol, sign it is a good horror game.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Ah you are ahead of me, on chapter 6. I dread playing it lol, sign it is a good horror game.


It's got such a great story and even lore for the whole universe. I actually watched all the movies and even read one of the books and the comics.

I REALLY hope that they continue with DS4. There's just so much more to tell about what's going on. The 3 games, story wise, are just a prologue to something MUCH bigger.

This one took me a LONG time to get through. I had played it before on the 360 when it was released and only got to chapter 5. Then bought it from Origin and played up to chapter 6 and lost my save when I switched to Win8. Then I saw it on sale on Steam and bought it about a month or so ago and then just went ahead and finished it. You could say it took me around 4 years to actually beat it.









It's funny that you say it's a good horror game, cause I played a good chunk of it with no sound and at around 2:30am and it still scared me! With sound, I always felt on edge. The sound in this game is phenomenal!


----------



## TheRadik

More *Alan Wake*


----------



## BradleyW

Have you modded Alan Wake. My AW never looked that good!


----------



## par

surely FOV is different.. for other things i do not..

@radik

you used also fly cam?? how?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> surely FOV is different.. for other things i do not..
> 
> @radik
> 
> you used also fly cam?? how?


Freecamera:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55245932&postcount=19
SweetFX:
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/270/
and Downsampling 2560x1440


----------



## amd655

*BIOHAZARD 0*








A fantastic game, that still has some truly fantastic lighting and graphics, this is emulated on Dolphin as my copy of Biohazard 0 will not run on my GCN due to a regional lock.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *BIOHAZARD 0*
> 
> A fantastic game, that still has some truly fantastic lighting and graphics, this is emulated on Dolphin as my copy of Biohazard 0 will not run on my GCN due to a regional lock.


I remember playing that game back in the day.=p


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I remember playing that game back in the day.=p


Love resi evil, such great games up to resi 5.Revelations seems pretty good too, just started it.

Some more Remember me - really enjoying it so far, beautiful game.


----------



## TheRadik

*Alan Wake*


----------



## Brulf

Half Life 2 CM2013 Modded + SweetFX


----------



## crazyg0od33

Company of Heroes 2

I was trying to get my SweetFX settings worked out, but I ended up just turning on lumasharpen and SMAA becuause any kind of color / vibrance change would throw the snow out of whack.

SweetFX ON:










SweetFX OFF:










SweetFX ON:










SweetFX OFF:


----------



## kx11

Call of Juarez - gunslinger + free cam mods ( thanx jim )


----------



## routek

Tomb Raider























































none are from cut scenes


----------



## Derko1

Since I also just started TR... here's some shots that I had from when I was testing it. II love this game... makes me want Uncharted so badly!









*Tomb Raider*


----------



## jim2point0

Oh yay. I hadn't seen enough of the cut scenes from Tomb Raider yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Call of Juarez - gunslinger + free cam mods ( thanx jim )


Holy saturation batman!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Oh yay. I hadn't seen enough of the cut scenes from Tomb Raider yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy saturation batman!


was it too much ?!!

it seems fine by my monitor


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Oh yay. I hadn't seen enough of the cut scenes from Tomb Raider yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy saturation batman!


lol whatever! I'm actually going to start playing it now...









So I am still debating... of either playing at 1920x1080 with 2xSSAA OR 2720x1530 w/ SMAA. I'm guessing 2xSSAA would be the equivalent to double 1080 no?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> was it too much ?!!
> 
> it seems fine by my monitor


Don't think it has anything to do with monitors. That game is colorful as it is. I can't imagine why anyone would want to increase that. I actually desaturated that game so I could tolerate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I am still debating... of either playing at 1920x1080 with 2xSSAA OR 2720x1530 w/ SMAA. I'm guessing 2xSSAA would be the equivalent to double 1080 no?


@ 1080p:
2X SSAA = 2688x1512
3X SSAA = 3264x1836
4X SSAA = 3840x2160


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Oh yay. I hadn't seen enough of the cut scenes from Tomb Raider yet


I've seen enough of everything that you've been posting the last month, so what's you're point? I've seen enough of Infinite, Tomb Raider, Dead Space 1,2,3, Crysis 3, Last Light, GTA whatever, the list goes on. These threads beat dead horses to ash.

P.S. Dark Souls is not a screenshot worthy game. It's boring and bland as hell.

We are going to have to live with the repetition until the fall harvest begins...


----------



## almighty15

I really want to play through Alan Wake again.... LOVED IT!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almighty15*
> 
> I really want to play through Alan Wake again.... LOVED IT!!


I don't know what it was, but I couldn't get into it. An hour or two and uninstalled.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't know what it was, but I couldn't get into it. An hour or two and uninstalled.


I just got totally sucked into the story


----------



## Speedster159

The SIms 3 with all available expansion and stuff packs as of writing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^ Thats a lot of $$ haha ^^


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've seen enough of everything that you've been posting the last month, so what's you're point?


You missed my point. People only seem to post cut scenes from Tomb Raider. Hardly anything from actual gameplay. It's a really strange phenomenon.
Quote:


> P.S. Dark Souls is not a screenshot worthy game. It's boring and bland as hell.


Everyone has different tastes. Lots of people love Dark Souls and think it looks great. It's given me some of my favorite screenshots.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^ well, to be fair, a lot of Tomb Raider LOOKS like a cutscene due to their dynamic camera thingy


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've seen enough of everything that you've been posting the last month, so what's you're point? I've seen enough of Infinite, Tomb Raider, Dead Space 1,2,3, Crysis 3, Last Light, GTA whatever, the list goes on. These threads beat dead horses to ash.
> 
> P.S. Dark Souls is not a screenshot worthy game. It's boring and bland as hell.
> 
> We are going to have to live with the repetition until the fall harvest begins...


I kinda agree but not for Dark Souls.
It is not overused yet and looks fantastic


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ^ well, to be fair, a lot of Tomb Raider LOOKS like a cutscene due to their dynamic camera thingy


This. A lot of my shots were gameplay shots... and they just look like cutscenes. In the last batch I posted 2 of those were gameplay.


----------



## kx11

Call of Juarez - GS


----------



## boredgunner

Some screenshots of Morrowind. Impressive graphics for a 2002 game. Modded of course. Those sky textures, water reflections, and dynamic sunshafts beat out a number of modern titles lol. And it has full dynamic shadows, which is missing from Oblivion and Fallout 3/NV, even with mods.


----------



## Samishii

Im planning to buy GTA IV next week and I dont know which mod is good or where to look for one... I want to know which mod do you guys like the most.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samishii*
> 
> Im planning to buy GTA IV next week and I dont know which mod is good or where to look for one... I want to know which mod do you guys like the most.


ProReal mod.


----------



## Brainsick

http://www.gta4-mods.com/

You'll probably need to downgrade the game to 1.0.4.0 since most mods are made for that version in mind. (look it up, there are several guides on how to go about doing it, it's real easy).

My personal favorites are probably 'Better city textures' + some of the older versions of icenhancer (1.25/1.3, etc). Those should get you going.


----------



## kx11

Bioshock Infinite - downsampled 4k


----------



## BradleyW

*Bioshock*

Please view in full size for best results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil Revelations*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samishii*
> 
> Im planning to buy GTA IV next week and I dont know which mod is good or where to look for one... I want to know which mod do you guys like the most.


make sure you downgrade to 1040

pm me i'll guide you through it.


----------



## jim2point0

Here is everything you need to know about downgrading GTA IV for ENB. Step by step with pictures, links, etc. Also includes instructions for properly installing ENB and other mods.

Some of my last shots of *Chivalry*:






Some N*eed For Speed Most Wanted*:






And a few *Battlefield 3* for good measure:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Into the Dead (Android), free from the play store


----------



## TheRadik

*Chivalry*








resized 1920x720





-
resized 1080p


----------



## kx11

Rage downsampled 4k


----------



## kx11

Rage ( someone needs to make a HD textures pack for this game )


----------



## BradleyW

No need. This game has 16, 8 and 4K teatures ready to be used for most surfaces and it needs to be enabled in the .ini files. See Geforce Optimize : Rage for for information.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No need. This game has 16, 8 and 4K teatures ready to be used for most surfaces and it needs to be enabled in the .ini files. See Geforce Optimize : Rage for for information.


Oh, there is a need. It's just not practical given the constraints of the engine.

The game barely uses any 16K textures anyways, so enabling that will hardly look better than 8K. I also don't think you understand how the engine uses them. This game uses texture "pages." Even the 16K textures pages are mostly composed of really compressed textures in order to cut down on space. The game is 25GB and you see awful looking textures everywhere simply because they can't afford to texture every unique surface with high resolution assets. This is simply because the game doesn't reuse textures. Ever. Everything looks unique. Which is why it's so big to begin with.

Carmack said that the uncompressed textures for Rage come in around 2TB. I think it will be a looong time before this technology is actually viable for the amount of space it requires.


----------



## Derko1

I wish I could play Rage... but for me and most other Crossfire HD7XXX users... the game is a stuttering mess... or a tearing mess. No way to win. Game is unplayable with both.


----------



## icanhasburgers

*Gran Turismo 5*







Took these back when i first got the game when it came out, so they're not really all that great.


----------



## HiCZoK

Question to Dead Space screenshoters.
What is a way to achieve BEST aa possible for playing?

I am using radeon's pro smaa setting with ultra settings (since I don't need sweetfx other options for this game - smaa via sweetfx injector is the same right? )
+ 2560x1440p downsampling. It looks quite good already but the question is:
I was wondering if i should just keep settings on "very high" in dead space2 , or set to custom and change em myself. I see there are blur, post processing and aa options. none of which actually does anything as far as I can see. Especially their aa. It does NOTHING. Does any of those options might interfere with smaa, or just leave everything on?

And one more question? Which form of aa behaves better during playing 60fps? fxaa or smaa ?

edit: how could I post without screenshots ? Click preview thumbs for full uncompressed size.
Dead Space2 - with current smaa and downsampling
Saint's row3 - with 4xmsaa - just a random shot. I kinda like the lighting in zombie mission
Painkiller
Some of my old screenshots I've found in my "wallpaper" folder. Which is funny since their resolution and quality leaves much to be desired for a wallpaper (at least nowadays). Oldest screenshots I have are from like 2005 and there is like 700 of them. I always liked gaming photography








Painkiller















Remember how oblivion looked like in 2006? The game was so demanding and jaw dropping even vanilla.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No need. This game has 16, 8 and 4K teatures ready to be used for most surfaces and it needs to be enabled in the .ini files. See Geforce Optimize : Rage for for information.


last time i tried 8k they hardly looked better


----------



## jim2point0

Screenshotting and playing are 2 different goals. I played through all the Dead Space games with perfectly playable settings, albeit not with the best image quality. I later revisited teh game with insane resolutions (5500x2320). I still got 60 FPS in Dead Space 1 actually. In Dead Space 2 I had to knock that down to 5120x2160 for smooth gameplay but who needs that for screenshots









As far as AA outside of downsampling, your options are slim. SMAA and FXAA don't do much for Dead Space. I think SMAA is faster and doesn't smudge up the image quality like FXAA though.

For in-game options, set what you want. I always disable motion blur but I leave everything else on \ the highest setting.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Rage ( someone needs to make a HD textures pack for this game )


 Fantastic screens, best Rage screens I've seen.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Screenshotting and playing are 2 different goals. I played through all the Dead Space games with perfectly playable settings, albeit not with the best image quality. I later revisited teh game with insane resolutions (5500x2320). I still got 60 FPS in Dead Space 1 actually. In Dead Space 2 I had to knock that down to 5120x2160 for smooth gameplay but who needs that for screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as AA outside of downsampling, your options are slim. SMAA and FXAA don't do much for Dead Space. I think SMAA is faster and doesn't smudge up the image quality like FXAA though.
> 
> For in-game options, set what you want. I always disable motion blur but I leave everything else on \ the highest setting.


If only ds like that was possible on ati. 2560x1440p is all i can do. It looks good with smaa. As for motion blur - I like mb in games. especially metro ll or crysis. Dead Space Motion Blur is almost invisible and very subtle. Smaa works a lil bit better on Dead Space jaggies. I know fxaa blurries image more than smaa. I was just wondering which one works better during movement of camera. I think I remember reading that some post processing aa looked bad when moving.

I have some Rage screenshots too







replayed the game some time ago
Clicky for full uncompressed png. Those thumbnails previews arent of highest quality


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> If only ds like that was possible on ati. 2560x1440p is all i can do. It looks good with smaa. As for motion blur - I like mb in games. especially metro ll or crysis. Dead Space Motion Blur is almost invisible and very subtle. Smaa works a lil bit better on Dead Space jaggies. I know fxaa blurries image more than smaa. I was just wondering which one works better during movement of camera. I think I remember reading that some post processing aa looked bad when moving.


Both FXAA and SMAA are post process AA.

The resolutions I played at should be possible on any machine, since it was a windowed mode resolution scaled down to fit my screen with SRWE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Fantastic screens, best Rage screens I've seen.


Have a look at the Rage shots here


----------



## kx11

i'm having a tough time with NFS most wanted ( 2012 ) the TOCAEDIT aren't working completely , the HUD toggle is the most important one to me and it crashes the game while other camera tricks are working 100%

any one got an idea ?!!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Have a look at the Rage shots here


I don't trust that link!


----------



## Derko1

One last pic of Tomb Raider (don't want to bore anyone







), before I simply go into it... lighting is so beautiful!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> One last pic of Tomb Raider (don't want to bore anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


pffft. who cares. post what you want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm having a tough time with NFS most wanted ( 2012 ) the TOCAEDIT aren't working completely , the HUD toggle is the most important one to me and it crashes the game while other camera tricks are working 100%


Sounds like you aren't using the latest version of it (or the latest version of the game). This is what you want. It works great for me (currently using it now... as I'm sure you've seen me post a few screens of that game lately).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I don't trust that link!


You don't trust DeadEndThrills? He's a video game screenshotter. And he's amazing at it. Check it out if you have any interest at all in amazing screenshots.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You don't trust DeadEndThrills? He's a video game screenshotter. And he's amazing at it. Check it out if you have any interest at all in amazing screenshots.


*click on link* Wow you're right, those are also awesome screens, guess I wasn't thinking this one through, lol.


----------



## kx11

NFS most wanted - downsampled 4k + PS touches


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some of my own from :
*Tomb Raider*

Testing out a sweetFX preset I found. I like it a lot.


Spoiler: Images Inside



SweetFX ON:










OFF:










SweetFX ON:










OFF:










SweetFX ON:










OFF:










SweetFX ON:










OFF:










SweetFX ON:










OFF:












And here are some just because I liked them







(ALL SweetFX ON)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> If only ds like that was possible on ati. 2560x1440p is all i can do. It looks good with smaa. As for motion blur - I like mb in games. especially metro ll or crysis. Dead Space Motion Blur is almost invisible and very subtle. Smaa works a lil bit better on Dead Space jaggies. I know fxaa blurries image more than smaa. I was just wondering which one works better during movement of camera. I think I remember reading that some post processing aa looked bad when moving.
> 
> I have some Rage screenshots too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> replayed the game some time ago
> Clicky for full uncompressed png. Those thumbnails previews arent of highest quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't believe i missed that for 5$ looks awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> One last pic of Tomb Raider (don't want to bore anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), before I simply go into it... lighting is so beautiful!
> 
> ]


Bro keep em coming Tomb Raider is awesome.


----------



## HiCZoK

New Castlevania demo.
I hated it on 360, it worked slow and looked terrible, but port seems to be fantastic. The game looks really good, have proper aa (tho not sure of what type) and works very nice. Music is fantastic too









Click thumbs for full .png 1080p images





















image url upload


----------



## Timu

^Gonna try that demo soon in 1440p.=3


----------



## kx11

as usual Konami ports sux

gonna give it a run


----------



## kx11

Castlevania - LOS Demo


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> as usual Konami ports sux
> 
> gonna give it a run


This game definitely requires a controller.


----------



## Timu

Castlevania Lord of Shadows demo:


----------



## kx11

somehow FRAPS doesn't work with castlevania Demo even the overlay isn't working


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> somehow FRAPS doesn't work with castlevania Demo even the overlay isn't working


That's why I used MSI Afterburner instead.


----------



## kx11

well i used steam's screenshots

not bad


----------



## kx11

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite: NZA*


----------



## TheRadik

*Alan Wake*


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Demo*


----------



## andrews2547

*Grand Theft Auto: The Lost and Damned*



I think I hit someone.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Zombie World War is free, and good fun








"Android"


----------



## kx11

DmC


----------



## Derko1

I know it's not exactly the thread for it... but what did you guys think about Castlevania? I personally think it sucks... everything is super scripted and not even in a good DMC type of way. It seems repetitive and boring if anything.


----------



## jim2point0

Played it on console ages ago and didn't much care for it. From the looks of the screenshots I've been seeing, the visuals haven't improved enough to justify replaying it on PC.


----------



## kx11

Bioshock - clash in the Clouds DLC


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Played it on console ages ago and didn't much care for it. From the looks of the screenshots I've been seeing, the visuals haven't improved enough to justify replaying it on PC.


Only graphical settings are:
Resolution
AA
AF
AO

And that's it: No improved textures or anything like that.XD


----------



## kx11

i tried editing the CFG file but no luck at all

game looks like PS3 but slightly sharper


----------



## crazyg0od33

hey guys - for chivalry, how do you remove the HUD for screenshots?

Also, are you guys like recording gameplay and taking frames from that? Because i can't seem to capture those action moments like you all have :/

ALSO:

I'll get more as the days go on:
*Killzone Mercenary Beta (PS Vita)*














































I'll try to get more variety (obviously this is when I just start a round







)


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> hey guys - for chivalry, how do you remove the HUD for screenshots?
> 
> Also, are you guys like recording gameplay and taking frames from that? Because i can't seem to capture those action moments like you all have :/
> 
> ALSO:
> 
> I'll get more as the days go on:
> *Killzone Mercenary Beta (PS Vita)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get more variety (obviously this is when I just start a round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What capture device did you use to get those screens? I may get a Vita soon as well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

its built into the device. hit home + PS button to take a screenie on any supported game (some games like COD dont allow screenshots)


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> its built into the device. hit home + PS button to take a screenie on any supported game (some games like COD dont allow screenshots)


Wow that's great, I'll keep that in mind, I know of this capture device that does direct feed for PS Vita games but it costs over 200 bucks!


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah...thats for hardcore live streaming people like BlueMaxima on the /r/vita subreddit. he does direct feed gameplay.

I dont have that $$ right now









Here are some more from Killzone Mercenary Beta!!


Spoiler: ENJOY!!



*Pregame menu:*









*Loadout menu:*






















































*The environments are stunning:*


















*Valor cards - these give extra XP ($$) and are dropped whenever you kill someone:*









*Brutal melee:*


















*End of match rewards screen:*











Please remember these are BETA screens, and they DO look much better in person (there is faked anti-aliasing so the jaggies are much less obvious)


----------



## CptAsian

Euro Truck Simulator 2.



Oops.


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## amd655

I got The Witcher 2 in the summer sale, how are you liking it?

I will get around to playing some day


----------



## NapalmV5

from skyrim to borderlands 2 now witcher 2.. each has its +/- for a 2 year old game still a great game.. too bad it doesnt have the immense mods skyrim offers.. would make it killer


----------



## crazyg0od33

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat with Misery 2.0. One of few proper survival games.


----------



## jim2point0

Beating some dead horses, but don't have much else to play at the moment.

Battlefield 3




NFS: Most Wanted


----------



## kx11

Ridge Racer Driftopia beta


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto w/ ProReal and iCEnhancer 2.0N*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## TheRadik

*Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Seriously, do you go into spectator mode for these chivalry shots? Also how do you get rid of the HUD? I want nice shots too


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Seriously, *do you go into spectator mode for these chivalry shots*? Also how do you get rid of the HUD?


Same way I got mine







You need to bind a key to "TuggleHUD" in the bindings file. Same way you remove the HUD in most UE3 games.

There are some more instructions here for Chivalry

Some of the Planetside 2 continent "Hossin." I was busy playing so I didn't get that many shots during the best times of day. Hard to be in the right location, and switching to 5500x2320 for screenshots is a pain


----------



## crazyg0od33

Now you're just showing off


----------



## jim2point0

How so?

I updated my post with some more info about the HUD btw.


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh haha I missed that









I was viewing on mobile and just saw the images with no info and I was laughing


----------



## jim2point0

Few more from Planetside 2


----------



## icanhasburgers

Dead Space 3 with SweetFx:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Misery 2.0.


----------



## Timu

Crackdown. I turned off the HUD and went into 1st person for some screens as well.


----------



## kx11

Killer is Dead ( can you handle looking at 720p shots ? lolz )


----------



## TamaDrumz76

*Rise of the Triad (2013)* - Nothing special, just random game-play shots. It's hard to get great shots while playing as it's a rather fast paced game. I also need to figure out how to do downsampling... I think this game would benefit from it quite a bit cause it's really not difficult to run being it's Unreal Engine.








Oh, the memories...


----------



## mrkambo

Remember Me, Maxxed out @ 1080p


Spoiler: Click Me


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkambo*
> 
> Remember Me, Maxxed out @ 1080p


Dude.....


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Dude.....


I think that's the most shots I've ever seen anyone post in one single post.


----------



## mrkambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Dude.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think that's the most shots I've ever seen anyone post in one single post.


my apologies









ill try not to put so many in one post again


----------



## jim2point0

I tried counting them but I got bored at 60. We don't need an entire video game toured in a single post. Try to be selective. This page takes about a year to load now...

Few more of the new Planetside 2 continent. I think I'll hold off on any more screenshots of this continent until it's officially released. It's pretty cool though.


----------



## Brulf

Borderlands 2 Eyefinity + SweetFX


----------



## jim2point0

Heh. He got stuck.



(planetside 2)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Papo & Yo, but only low settings because I'm playing on my laptop








75% off on Steam, about 10 more minutes left!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Killer is Dead ( can you handle looking at 720p shots ? lolz )


Ugh, 720p, come on next gen consoles so we can see more 1080p in console games!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ugh, 720p, come on next gen consoles so we can see more 1080p in console games!


oh tell me about it

i can't stand the aliasing all over everything in the game

the game is crazy and so 18+


----------



## _Nikhil

NFS Shift 2


----------



## amd655

Finished the game today, thoroughly enjoyed it, got the DLC to go through on another day.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the game today, thoroughly enjoyed it, got the DLC to go through on another day.


How long would you say it took you? I'm trying to finish off Tomb Raider and played about an hour of CM. I like it so far, but don't want to get side tracked, like I usually do, and not finish the other stuff I am playing. If it's a short game, I'd probably finish it in a few days this week.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How long would you say it took you? I'm trying to finish off Tomb Raider and played about an hour of CM. I like it so far, but don't want to get side tracked, like I usually do, and not finish the other stuff I am playing. If it's a short game, I'd probably finish it in a few days this week.


Around 7 hours on Soldier difficulty (medium i think)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How long would you say it took you? I'm trying to finish off Tomb Raider and played about an hour of CM. I like it so far, but don't want to get side tracked, like I usually do, and not finish the other stuff I am playing. If it's a short game, I'd probably finish it in a few days this week.


I ran through it with 3 friends, we finished in about 5 hours on Ultimate Bad-Ass difficulty, Fun, but really short. Although I started on Soldier for the first level before we all met up to play, so I still need to go back and play the first level on UBA to get the credit for it lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I ran through it with 3 friends, we finished in about 5 hours on Ultimate Bad-Ass difficulty, Fun, but really short. Although I started on Soldier for the first level before we all met up to play, so I still need to go back and play the first level on UBA to get the credit for it lol.


Play it alone and search for the hidden stuff, then try 7 or more hours lol.


----------



## kx11

when i played that game it didn't look that good

did they update it ?!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> when i played that game it didn't look that good
> 
> did they update it ?!


SweetFX and some engine tweaks


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> when i played that game it didn't look that good
> 
> did they update it ?!


Yep.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> SweetFX and some engine tweaks


oh , i forgot about sweetFX


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> oh , i forgot about sweetFX


I read that they did re work the graphics and added AA... which doesn't seem to really be there when I looked... but yea. A lot of people were claiming on the steam forums that it's now good, because of the huge patches it's got.


----------



## kx11

then i need to re-install the game and check those updates


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> then i need to re-install the game and check those updates


To get the most from it:
- watch(re-watch) original "Aliens" movie first (they did really good job with that)
- find some friends for co-op
- patch + sweetfx, and there are some small mods out there too

*Aliens: CM @4k res gallery*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2 w/ ENB and SweetFX*





Spoiler: More Screenshots...

























Spoiler: ENB SweetFX Settings



*- Download these -*

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=29216

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=37550

*- ENB Settings -*

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=1
InitProxyFunctions=1
ProxyLibrary=d3d9_sweetfx.dll
//ProxyLibrary=d3d9_xd.dll

[GLOBAL]
UseEffect=1
AlternativeDepth=0
AllowAntialias=1
BugFixMode=0
SkipShaderOptimization=0
QuadVertexBuffer=0
EnableShaders_3_0=1
AdditionalConfigFile=enbseries2.ini

[EFFECT]
EnableBloom=1
EnableOcclusion=0
EnableReflection=1
EnableMotionBlur=0
EnableWater=1
EnableShadow=1
DepthBias=0
EnableDepthOfField=1

[INPUT]
KeyUseEffect=08
KeyBloom=66
KeyOcclusion=79
KeyReflection=82
KeyCombination=16
KeyShadow=83
KeyWater=87

[REFLECTION]
ReflectionPower=200
ChromePower=95
UseCurrentFrameReflection=0
ReflectionQuality=0
ReflectionSourceSpecular=100
ReflectionSourceTFactor=0
UseAdditiveReflection=1
ReflectionDepthBias=0
UseLowResReflection=0
ReflectionSinglePass=1
UseEnvBump=1
EnvBumpAmount=200
EnvBumpOffset=100
ReflectionFlip=0

[BLOOM]
BloomPowerDay=4
BloomFadeTime=500
BloomConstantDay=4
BloomQuality=0
BloomScreenLevelDay=40
BloomCurveDay=-5
BloomPowerNight=3
BloomConstantNight=5
BloomCurveNight=1
BloomScreenLevelNight=20
BloomAdaptationScreenLevel=80
BloomAdaptationMultiplier=70
BloomAllowOversaturation=0
BloomMaxLimit=100

[SSAO]
UseFilter=1
OcclusionQuality=1
FilterQuality=1
DarkeningLevel=999
BrighteningLevel=50
IlluminationLevel=80
AdditiveIlluminationLevel=10
UseAmbientOcclusion=1
UseIndirectLightning=1
FadeDistance=50
UseIndirectLighting=1
UseForAlphaTest=1
UseForAlphaBlend=1

[COLORCORRECTION]
DarkeningAmountDay=-25
ScreenLevelDay=800
ScreenLevelNight=0
DarkeningAmountNight=50
GammaCurveDay=3
GammaCurveNight=3
ColorSaturationDay=-2.5
ColorSaturationNight=1.5
UsePaletteTexture=0

[PLUGIN]
WeatherMod=0

[WATER]
UseWaterDeep=1
WaterDeepness=20
WaterQuality=2

[SHADOW]
ShadowFadeStart=40
ShadowFadeEnd=80
ShadowAmountDay=500
ShadowAmountNight=30
ShadowScreenLevelDay=30
ShadowScreenLevelNight=20
ShadowQuality=0
UseShadowFilter=0
FilterQuality=1
ShadowBlurRange=30

[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=0
MaxAnisotropy=16
ForceDisplayRefreshRate=0
DisplayRefreshRateHz=60

[MOTIONBLUR]
MotionBlurQuality=1
MotionBlurVelocity=1000
MotionBlurRotation=1000

[PERPIXELLIGHTING]
SpecularColorMin=0
SpecularColorMax=100
SpecularColorMultiplier=100
SpecularGlossinessMin=0
SpecularGlossinessMax=100
SpecularGlossinessMultiplier=100

[DEPTHOFFIELD]
DOFQuality=1
DOFNumberOfPasses=1
DOFFocusRange=500
DOFBlurinessRange=5

*- SweetFX settings -*

/*

.
/ Choose effects /
'

*/

// Set to 1 for ON or 0 for OFF
#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1 // [0 or 1] SMAA Anti-aliasing : Smoothens jagged lines.
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN 1 // [0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Also sharpens the antialiased edges which makes them less smooth - I'm working on fixing that.
#define USE_BLOOM 1 // [0 or 1] Bloom : Makes bright lights bleed their light into their surroundings (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_HDR 1 // [0 or 1] HDR : Not actual HDR - It just tries to mimic an HDR look (relatively high performance cost)
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 0 // [0 or 1] TECHNICOLOR : Attempts to mimic the look of an old movie using the Technicolor three-strip color process (Techicolor Process 4)
#define USE_DPX 0 // [0 or 1] Cineon DPX : Should make the image look like it's been converted to DXP Cineon - basically it's another movie-like look similar to technicolor.
#define USE_LIFTGAMMAGAIN 1 // [0 or 1] Lift Gamma Gain : Adjust brightness and color of shadows, midtones and highlights (avoids clipping)
#define USE_TONEMAP 1 // [0 or 1] Tonemap : Adjust gamma, exposure, saturation, bleach and defog. (may cause clipping)
#define USE_VIBRANCE 1 // [0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
#define USE_CURVES 1 // [0 or 1] Curves : Contrast adjustments using S-curves.
#define USE_SEPIA 0 // [0 or 1] Sepia : Sepia tones the image.
#define USE_VIGNETTE 1 // [0 or 1] Vignette : Darkens the edges of the image to make it look more like it was shot with a camera lens. May cause banding artifacts.
#define USE_DITHER 1 // [0 or 1] Dither : Applies dithering to simulate more colors than your monitor can display. This lessens banding artifacts (mostly caused by Vignette)
#define USE_SPLITSCREEN 0 // [0 or 1] Splitscreen : Enables the before-and-after splitscreen comparison mode.

/*

.
/ SMAA Anti-aliasing settings /
'

*/

#define SMAA_THRESHOLD 0.05 // [0.05 to 0.20] Edge detection threshold
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS 16 // [0 to 98] Determines the radius SMAA will search for aliased edges
#define SMAA_MAX_SEARCH_STEPS_DIAG 8 // [0 to 16] Determines the radius SMAA will search for diagonal aliased edges
#define SMAA_CORNER_ROUNDING 25 // [0 to 100] Determines the percent of antialiasing to apply to corners.

// -- Advanced SMAA settings --
#define COLOR_EDGE_DETECTION 1 // [0 or 1] 1 Enables color edge detection (slower but slightly more acurate) - 0 uses luma edge detection (faster)
#define SMAA_DIRECTX9_LINEAR_BLEND 0 // [0 or 1] Using DX9 HARDWARE? (software version doesn't matter) if so this needs to be 1 - If not, leave it at 0.

/*

.
/ LumaSharpen settings /
'

*/
// -- Sharpening --
#define sharp_strength -1 // [0.10 to 3.00] Strength of the sharpening
#define sharp_clamp 0.035 // [0.000 to 1.000] Limits maximum amount of sharpening a pixel recieves - Default is 0.035

// -- Advanced sharpening settings --
#define pattern 2 // [1|2|3|4] Choose a sample pattern. 1 = Fast, 2 = Normal, 3 = Wider, 4 = Pyramid shaped.
#define offset_bias 0.125 // [0.0 to 6.0] Offset bias adjusts the radius of the sampling pattern.
// I designed the pattern for offset_bias 1.0, but feel free to experiment.

// -- Debug sharpening settings --
#define show_sharpen 0 // [0 or 1] Visualize the strength of the sharpen (multiplied by 4 to see it better)

/*

.
/ Bloom settings /
'

*/
#define BloomThreshold 37.5 // [0.00 to 50.00] Threshold for what is a bright light (that causes bloom) and what isn't.
#define BloomPower 4 // [0.0000 to 8.0000] Strength of the bloom
#define BloomWidth 1 // [0.0000 to 1.0000] Width of the bloom

/*

.
/ HDR settings /
'

*/
#define HDRPower 1.3 // [0.0 to 8.0] Strangely lowering this makes the image brighter
#define radius2 0.87 // [0.0 to 8.0] Raising this seems to make the effect stronger and also brighter

/*

.
/ TECHNICOLOR settings /
'

*/
#define TechniAmount 0.1 // [0.0 to 1.0]
#define TechniPower 2.5 // [0.0 to 8.0]
#define redNegativeAmount 0.88 // [0.0 to 1.0]
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.88 // [0.0 to 1.0]
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.88 // [0.0 to 1.0]

/*

.
/ Cineon DPX settings /
'

*/
#define Red 8.0 // [1.0 to 15.0]
#define Green 8.0 // [1.0 to 15.0]
#define Blue 8.0 // [1.0 to 15.0]

#define ColorGamma 2.5 // [0.1 to 2.5] Adjusts the colorfulness of the effect in a manner similar to Vibrance. 1.0 is neutral.
#define DPXSaturation 3.75 // [0.0 to 8.0] Adjust saturation of the effect. 1.0 is neutral.

#define RedC 0.25 // [0.6 to 0.2]
#define GreenC 0.26 // [0.6 to 0.2]
#define BlueC 0.27 // [0.6 to 0.2]

#define Blend 0.1 // [0.0 to 0.1] How strong the effect should be.

/*

.
/ Lift Gamma Gain settings /
'

*/
#define RGB_Lift float3(1.00, 1.00, 1.00) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust shadows for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gamma float3(1.110, 1.100, 1.090) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust midtones for Red, Green and Blue
#define RGB_Gain float3(1.000, 1.000, 1.000) // [0.000 to 2.000] Adjust highlights for Red, Green and Blue

/*

.
/ Tonemap settings /
'

*/
#define Gamma 0.8 // [0.00 to 2.00] Adjust midtones

#define Exposure -0.2 // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust exposure

#define Saturation 0.25 // [-1.00 to 1.00] Adjust saturation

#define Bleach 0.2 // [0.00 to 1.00] Brightens the shadows and fades the colors

#define Defog 0.01 // [0.00 to 1.00] How much of the color tint to remove
#define FogColor float3(0.00, 0.35, 0.50) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to remove - default is blue

/*

.
/ Vibrance settings /
'

*/
#define Vibrance 0.175 // [-1.0 to 1.0] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.

/*

.
/ Curves settings /
'

*/
#define Curves_contrast 0.15 // [-1.0 to 1.0] The amount of contrast you want

// -- Advanced curve settings --
#define Curves_formula 5 // [1|2|3|4|5|6|7] The constrast s-curve you want to use.

/*

.
/ Sepia settings /
'

*/
#define ColorTone float3(1.40, 1.10, 0.90) // [0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00, 0.00 to 1.00] What color to tint the image
#define GreyPower 0.11 // [0.0 to 1.0] How much desaturate the image before tinting it
#define SepiaPower 0.58 // [0.0 to 1.0] How much to tint the image

/*

.
/ Vignette settings /
'

*/
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 // [-1.00 to 3.00] lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.1 // [-2.00 to 1.00] Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
#define VignetteSlope 12 // [1 to 16] How far away from the center the change should start to really grow strong (odd numbers cause a larger fps drop than even numbers)
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // [0.00 to 1.00] Center of effect.

/*

.
/ Dither settings /
'

*/
//No settings yet, beyond switching it on or off in the top section.

//Note that the checkerboard pattern used by Dither, makes an image harder to compress.
//This can make your screenshots and video recordings take up more space.

/*

.
/ Splitscreen settings /
'

*/
#define splitscreen_mode 3 // [1|2|3|4|5] 1 = Vertical 50/50 split, 2 = Vertical 25/50/25 split, 3 = Vertical 50/50 angled split, 4 = Horizontal 50/50 split, 5 = Horizontal 25/50/25 split

*- These two files also help -*

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=20436

http://www.nogripracing.com/details.php?filenr=2917


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> To get the most from it:
> - watch(re-watch) original "Aliens" movie first (they did really good job with that)
> - find some friends for co-op
> - patch + sweetfx, and there are some small mods out there too
> 
> *Aliens: CM @4k res gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! Amazing shots... I can not wait for 4k to be the norm. Everything is going to benefit so much from it and there might be no more need for AA at that point.

Also, I just bought hte Bluray box set of the movies... I might just do what you said and watch all the movies and then jump in the game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KungMartin90

Just started playing Metro LL, and I'm loving it so far

*Metro Last Light*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! Amazing shots... I can not wait for 4k to be the norm. Everything is going to benefit so much from it and there might be no more need for AA at that point.


Maybe. Hard to say. Won't know until we have them. Some games are more prone to aliasing than others, and 4K isn't enough to get rid of it.

Anyways, a few Planetside 2 (from 5500x2320).


----------



## Valkayria

@jim2point0: You must teach me your ways for taking epic screenshots.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> @jim2point0: You must teach me your ways for taking epic screenshots.


Sadly, I'm not sure I'd be too good at transferring what little knowledge I have in the art of taking screenshots. I mostly just jiggle my mouse around until I see what I like whilst shoving as many pixels as I can into the framebuffer. And I learn a lot from others who know what they're doing far more than I do.


----------



## KungMartin90

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## Derko1

SO!!! I ended up watching Alien and it was solely to pump myself up to play Colonial Marines... ended up playing Tomb Raider... so here's some shots!









*Tomb Raider ... cutscene/gameplay







*


----------



## jim2point0

Planetside 2. I found a new area with cool things to screenshot... and so I did.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How long would you say it took you? I'm trying to finish off Tomb Raider and played about an hour of CM. I like it so far, but don't want to get side tracked, like I usually do, and not finish the other stuff I am playing. If it's a short game, I'd probably finish it in a few days this week.


Hit me up for some co-op if you do, finished it on insane week of release, want to playthrough again to see the changes with the patches.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Hit me up for some co-op if you do, finished it on insane week of release, want to playthrough again to see the changes with the patches.


Yea that's cool. Maybe later this week.









So here's a bunch more shots of TR... I've only got like 10 more... I'll wait until the next page to post them though.









*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KungMartin90

Metro LL


----------



## andrews2547

Minecraft


----------



## NapalmV5

delete


----------



## Choggs396

Get out of here, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Derko1

Some more TR... so to those that have finished it... how long did it take you? I thought I was going to finish it over the weekend but man! I'm only 40% there... 100% every area that I have been up to and already am 12 hours in. I thought that the game was short and under 15 hours...









*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some more TR... so to those that have finished it... how long did it take you? I thought I was going to finish it over the weekend but man! I'm only 40% there... 100% every area that I have been up to and already am 12 hours in. I thought that the game was short and under 15 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]










^ haha good screens though. I finished with an overall of 70% and around 15hrs into it. Still trying to complete areas, didn't even know i could change costumes. It did turn out to be much shorter than i anticipated.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ haha good screens though. I finished with an overall of 70% and around 15hrs into it. Still trying to complete areas, didn't even know i could change costumes.


lol figured someone would get a kick out of that.









I'm half way through Shanty Town and have completed 100% all the previous areas... I don't want to actually look up info on it, but I'm guessing there can't be more than an area or two to go.


----------



## NapalmV5

nice^ will continue tr after witcher2


----------



## jim2point0

Some boring Battlefield 3. Still haven't finished the SP campaign. It's AWFUL.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Some more TR... so to those that have finished it... how long did it take you? I thought I was going to finish it over the weekend but man! I'm only 40% there... 100% every area that I have been up to and already am 12 hours in. I thought that the game was short and under 15 hours...


Took me about 28 hours to 100% completion. I go over games with a fine-tooth comb though. I seriously explore every inch of the landscapes and get more hours out of games than most people. I had every upgrade and character level up a significant amount before the end of the game.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Some boring Battlefield 3. Still haven't finished the SP campaign. It's AWFUL.


I too hated BF3's campaign, good thing it was 5 hours though, and it's only good for 2 things: graphics and screenshots.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Rise of the Triad


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Took me about 28 hours to 100% completion. I go over games with a fine-tooth comb though. I seriously explore every inch of the landscapes and get more hours out of games than most people. I had every upgrade and character level up a significant amount before the end of the game.


Wow... well then that means I've still easily got another 7-10 hours to go. So much for thinking I was going to finish it this weekend.







... Might be the last batch, unless I actually take some awesome shots.









*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KungMartin90

^You're not even half way =)


----------



## Brulf

Mass Effect 3 Eyefinity (Camera Edited)


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider is the best looking game I've ever played, and the best optimized! What more could you ask for.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Tomb Raider is the best looking game I've ever played, and the best optimized! What more could you ask for.


Idk if i'd classify it as my best looking game but it's certainly up there, it's also probably one of the biggest surprises in the last year. I never expected the game to look that good. TressFx is awesome as well or at least IMO i know some really don't care for it. I loved it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Tomb Raider is the best looking game I've ever played, and the best optimized! What more could you ask for.


Better gameplay? I dont know. I just wasn't feeling it. The game just seemed to shove you into far too many situations here you don't have much control. Hold W to crawl through this tunnel \ walk along this log \ slide across wall \ etc etc. Like in Derko's screenshots above. It's this really long gameplay sequence where you... climb up a ladder. That's it. You pretty much watch that entire part of the game while holding W.

For a Tomb Raider game, I just expected more... freedom. And everything just seemed to fall apart resulting in "run and jump real fast before this thing collapses with you along with it" scenarios. And QTEs.... ugh. That stuff needs to go away forever.

Since next gen seems likes it's going to be the era of open-world games, maybe they can make a Tomb Raider game with that sorta thing in mind. Now that they established a premise (origin story - becoming Tomb Raider - character development... etc etc), they can do something more with it knowing they have fans behind them. I'd really like to see them open up the gameplay and stop pin-holing you into glorified interactive cut scenes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NapalmV5*
> 
> nice^ will continue tr after witcher2
> 
> extreme foliage:


Are you going to continue presenting the entire game in slideshow format? Because no one wants to see that. You're getting carried away here. Pic a handful of your favorites to post. Unwritten thread rule is too keep it less than 10 pics per post. That's one great menu shot btw.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Better gameplay? I dont know. I just wasn't feeling it. The game just seemed to shove you into far too many situations here you don't have much control. Hold W to crawl through this tunnel \ walk along this log \ slide across wall \ etc etc. Like in Derko's screenshots above. It's this really long gameplay sequence where you... climb up a ladder. That's it. You pretty much watch that entire part of the game while holding W.
> 
> For a Tomb Raider game, I just expected more... freedom. And everything just seemed to fall apart resulting in "run and jump real fast before this thing collapses with you along with it" scenarios. And QTEs.... ugh. That stuff needs to go away forever.
> 
> Since next gen seems likes it's going to be the era of open-world games, maybe they can make a Tomb Raider game with that sorta thing in mind. Now that they established a premise (origin story - becoming Tomb Raider - character development... etc etc), they can do something more with it knowing they have fans behind them. I'd really like to see them open up the gameplay and stop pin-holing you into glorified interactive cut scenes.


I agree with most of your gripes. I'm only a little bit further than Derko is (at the beach currently) and I can only bring myself to play it for an hour or so before I lose interest. It looks great in some of the areas but not so great in others. I despise the shanty town areas. More tombs and wilderness please.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> ^You're not even half way =)


NO! Get out of here! I just got to shanty town and I thought I'm like right near the end.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> NO! Get out of here! I just got to shanty town and I thought I'm like right near the end.


Well, you're definitely not (=


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> NO! Get out of here! I just got to shanty town and I thought I'm like right near the end.


I am 60 hours in and I am at 90 percent completion level.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Better gameplay? I dont know. I just wasn't feeling it. The game just seemed to shove you into far too many situations here you don't have much control. Hold W to crawl through this tunnel \ walk along this log \ slide across wall \ etc etc. Like in Derko's screenshots above. It's this really long gameplay sequence where you... climb up a ladder. That's it. You pretty much watch that entire part of the game while holding W.
> 
> For a Tomb Raider game, I just expected more... freedom. And everything just seemed to fall apart resulting in "run and jump real fast before this thing collapses with you along with it" scenarios. And QTEs.... ugh. That stuff needs to go away forever.
> 
> Since next gen seems likes it's going to be the era of open-world games, maybe they can make a Tomb Raider game with that sorta thing in mind. Now that they established a premise (origin story - becoming Tomb Raider - character development... etc etc), they can do something more with it knowing they have fans behind them. I'd really like to see them open up the gameplay and stop pin-holing you into glorified interactive cut scenes.


Well there's a sequel already in the works... so we'll see what direction that takes and hopefully it'll be exclusive to new consoles. I totally agree... great game... fun in the parts that it feels like a tomb raider game, but nothing revolutionizing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I agree with most of your gripes. I'm only a little bit further than Derko is (at the beach currently) and I can only bring myself to play it for an hour or so before I lose interest. It looks great in some of the areas but not so great in others. I despise the shanty town areas. More tombs and wilderness please.


Could not agree anymore with you. Also... I despise how simplistic the tombs have been so far. I mean... I TOTALLY 100% HATE IT! It's like the puzzles are made for a 5 year old. They never take more than 1-2 minutes to figure out. More work needs to go into the tombs and also staying away from city areas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am 60 hours in and I am at 90 percent completion level.


I'm guessing that's including MP? Which I tried for a bit and it's not terrible... but totally not something I would play. I hate that half the achievements are tied to it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Well, you're definitely not (=


Yea I went and looked up some info on the levels... and yup... just about half way. I'm enjoying it, so that's cool.


----------



## Pawelr98

ARMA II.Best helicopter landing ever







.


----------



## Brainsick

GTA IV EFLC: Multiplayer + Mods.


----------



## KungMartin90

*Metro Last Light* (Man I just totally LOVE this game, big props to 4A games, amazing people!)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well there's a sequel already in the works... so we'll see what direction that takes and hopefully it'll be exclusive to new consoles. I totally agree... great game... fun in the parts that it feels like a tomb raider game, but nothing revolutionizing.
> Could not agree anymore with you. Also... I despise how simplistic the tombs have been so far. I mean... I TOTALLY 100% HATE IT! It's like the puzzles are made for a 5 year old. They never take more than 1-2 minutes to figure out. More work needs to go into the tombs and also staying away from city areas.
> I'm guessing that's including MP? Which I tried for a bit and it's not terrible... but totally not something I would play. I hate that half the achievements are tied to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I went and looked up some info on the levels... and yup... just about half way. I'm enjoying it, so that's cool.


No that is offline only.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Some *pCARS* leftovers!


----------



## Purger

Since I haven't screenshotted in a while, and my Skyrim isn't in a condition for screenshots...

Some X3: Albion Prelude


----------



## KungMartin90

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## KungMartin90

*Metro Last Light*


----------



## jim2point0

Had a go at hacking the camera in Devil May Cry


----------



## kx11

the 7th shot is the best but those plants ruined it


----------



## TamaDrumz76

More *Rise of the Triad '13*:









^^^Boy, it sure wasn't easy getting that bugger. They made that secret rather challenging to get to, must have tried getting to this at least 50 times...


I really need a better form of AA for this game...


----------



## kx11

Rage


----------



## Brainsick

It's a shame Rage is OpenGL thus not supporting SweetFX, it'd really benefit from some Lift Gamma Gain to remove the green tint.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I found a new game yesterday through one of KurtJMac's videos, and it's called *BeamNG DRIVE*. I think it's made by the same people as Rigs of Rods (but I'll have to double check that), so I like to call it Rigs of Rods Redefined. It's a soft-body physics driving game, but it's still in the alpha. The tech demo can be downloaded here, and it was probably released just a few days ago. The alpha's 15 bucks, and you really have to play it or watch a video to see how amazing it is. Here are some screens; let me know if you guys want to see a couple more on some different maps with a few other vehicles.


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice. I'll be purchasing the alpha for Drive this evening as well.


----------



## Purger

jim2point0: That looks great man!


----------



## HiCZoK

Train edge 2 !


----------



## KungMartin90

Metro Last Light


----------



## crazyg0od33

Spoiler: Warning: More images!


----------



## kx11

still not sure about buying DC


----------



## crazyg0od33

Well, I had it delivered from amazon this morning, and I played for what felt like 15 minutes. Looked at the save file, and an hour and a half went by if thats any indication of how easily you lose track of time. I'm loving it so far.

I'd definitely check this guy out - he has direct capture footage showing the gameplay and he's doing a playlist of some quests in order:


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> lol it's a picture I took on the train while going through Austria. It reminded me of Mirror's Edge though, I thought it looked like it could belong in ME2


Guess i should've picked up on the fact that it was real but it looks very much like ME, as well as the fact that FB could produce some still images that look photo realistic.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I know, that's why I snapped the shot. Monochrome side-walls with red doors ....









I'm looking forward to ME2 and GRID 2 so much


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Grand Theft Auto 4 w/ ProReal and iCEnhancer 2.0N*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Sonic Generations - from 1440p to 1080 ( needs more AA next time )


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Metro Last Light
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey that's where i am in metro LL too


----------



## Slightly skewed

I play that game too! I'm participating!


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hey that's where i am in metro LL too


Such an epic game =D Loving it!


----------



## Derko1

Awesome Metro shots!! I really want to get it... but I've gotta try to get through the first one still.









Some more TR shots... man... game is so awesome!!! Though I hate shanty town... by far the worst part of the game so far. I rather be out in the mountain side or in caves! That part underground was pretty awesome though. My couch is set up with transducers and the entire thing is shaking up and down with the explosions!









In spoilers, since I've already posted too many.









*Tomb Raider*


Spoiler: More TR shots!!! woohoo! ;)


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reloaded83

BeamNG - Drive (Alpha)


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Awesome Metro shots!! I really want to get it... but I've gotta try to get through the first one still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more TR shots... man... game is so awesome!!! Though I hate shanty town... by far the worst part of the game so far. I rather be out in the mountain side or in caves! That part underground was pretty awesome though. My couch is set up with transducers and the entire thing is shaking up and down with the explosions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In spoilers, since I've already posted too many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More TR shots!!! woohoo! ;)


Look for Codes on Ebay got my copy for 20$


----------



## jim2point0

DMC


----------



## kx11

this was done with free cam ?

interesting


----------



## KungMartin90

*Metro Last Light* (<3333333333)


----------



## KungMartin90

*BF3 MP*




Guy who thought he could kill me and just get away with it, gets to think twice (or not :-D)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2 w/ ENB and SweetFX*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this was done with free cam ?
> interesting


Sort of free cam. A hack I whipped up in Cheat Engine that gives you control over the camera while using PlayersOnly.


----------



## HiCZoK

Fuel. 4xSSAA
1080p png














edit:
Removed that width and height lines and now images look fantastic

(thanks for posters below !)


----------



## jim2point0

Why post thumbs at all. Just upload directly to OCN. I love that feature on this site.


----------



## HiCZoK

Why not. I changed that. eeee.. not much difference. Thumbs are actually small. nvm.
I really love fuel. It is amazingly huge and detailed. I need more time to screenshot it


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Why not. I changed that. eeee.. not much difference. *Thumbs are actually small*. nvm.
> I really love fuel. It is amazingly huge and detailed. I need more time to screenshot it


Have a look at this post here and the one right below it.









http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/13450#post_19423372


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah. I don't post thumbed versions here. I just post the full size. Usually that just means changing the width to 1920.

Random screenshot from Chivalry example that's uploaded directly to OCN:



Another good tip (in my signature) is to put the forum into full width mode so you can actually fit that 1920 version on your screen.... almost


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat - Misery 2.0*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HiCZoK

Something is wrong. I removed 500 and 1000 from my links and images are huge and clear when I preview my post. But small thumbs after sumbit


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Something is wrong. I removed 500 and 1000 from my links and images are huge and clear when I preview my post. But small thumbs after sumbit


They look great on my end, full size, no thumbs.


----------



## HiCZoK

ohhh yes... Changed forum to full width and they look great now... but on default ocn, they look like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







while some screenshots that other users post are bigger.

edit:
ohhh. New page - This needs some Fuel screenshots







(even tho I still don;t really understand how to post em. Uploading to ocn and removing size in link)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> ohhh yes... Changed forum to full width and they look great now... but on default ocn, they look like this:


I have that game, by the way, but haven't played it for a couple years now I think. Maybe it's time to re-install it again now that I know more about down-sampling and ENB/SweetFX.


----------



## HiCZoK

not using sweetfx in my shots. Only 4xssaa


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> not using sweetfx in my shots. Only 4xssaa


I know, but that doesn't mean I won't give it a shot. The game does still look good though.

*Medal of Honor - Warfighter*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

source Mod - Alchemilla downsampled from 4096x2304 to 1080


----------



## CptAsian

Grabbed a few shots today while trying out a new map in BeamNG.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

If you can - try to convert png's to high quality jpg (progressive, min 3 steps, that's almost no quality loss)
so you can save us a lot of loading time.

Completely unrelated *Farcry3: Blood Dragon* screenshot, because .. -why not.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> If you can - try to convert png's to high quality jpg (progressive, min 3 steps, that's almost no quality loss)
> so you can save us a lot of loading time.
> 
> Completely unrelated *Farcry3: Blood Dragon* screenshot, because .. -why not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah, I just had that set as the default Fraps screenshot file format. Just fixed it. Sorry about that.


----------



## KungMartin90

*Metro Last Light* - man, this game just gets better and better =p


----------



## CptAsian

GTR2, with mods thanks to Aaron_Henderson. I got a brighter headlights mod. They aren't bright enough.


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA IV : ProReal + gionight Enb
Something's not right though. I hate some of the new textures & the way it looks like it is painted.


----------



## kx11

Rage


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I know, but that doesn't mean I won't give it a shot. The game does still look good though.
> 
> *Medal of Honor - Warfighter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pics do not do MOH:WF justice.. see video instead.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pics do not do MOH:WF justice.. see video instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's pretty decent looking in most areas but it's TERRIBLE to play, so who cares. You're time is better off spent elsewhere.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pics do not do MOH:WF justice.. see video instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Eh. That video doesn't really show off the game well. This one is better.


----------



## KungMartin90

^REP!!!!! xD

I lol'ed my ass off!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Eh. That video doesn't really show off the game well. This one is better.


Hmm...

Visual thread, not game debate thread.

For the most part, MOH offers a quick action romp with pretty visuals, the purpose of my vid was for a CPU test, not the actual game, the FB engine was what i was after


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pics do not do MOH:WF justice.. see video instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. That video doesn't really show off the game well. This one is better.
Click to expand...


















*Path of Exile* - legacy of good old Diablo is still there


----------



## kx11

DmC


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pics do not do MOH:WF justice.. see video instead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't even think the game looked that great overall, most of my screens where garbage...but then again, I didn't think BF3 looked all that great either.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I didn't even think the game looked that great overall, most of my screens where garbage...but then again, I didn't think BF3 looked all that great either.


I actually enjoyed the graphics. I think it looks a bit better than BF3 in some places.


----------



## kx11

Sonic Generations


----------



## iARDAs

I have a 1440p monitor but Steam takes screenshots at 1080p.



Spoiler: Tomb Raider Screenshots


----------



## kx11

NFS - Most wanted 2013










welcome to my humble home










a romantic night


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## jim2point0

DmC


----------



## kx11

let's go back in time

Silent Hill Homecoming from 2304p to 1080p


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill Homecoming + ENB mod + 2k textures enabled


----------



## Derko1

I didn't even know home coming was on PC... but after SH2... all the others weren't as good.


----------



## kx11

yeah SH2 was the best after the original however some fans would argue that SH3 is THE best

i loved SH4 so bad i think i loved it more than the original

about HC i think it's the first game handed to an external studio also it's named the worst SH title ever ( can't argue with that lolz )

the graphics with some config tweaks are surely good for a 2008 game


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah SH2 was the best after the original however some fans would argue that SH3 is THE best
> 
> i loved SH4 so bad i think i loved it more than the original
> 
> about HC i think it's the first game handed to an external studio also it's named the worst SH title ever ( can't argue with that lolz )
> 
> the graphics with some config tweaks are surely good for a 2008 game


I didn't mind Homecoming, in fact, I remember enjoying it over-all. Granted, it's not nearly as good as 1-3, with 3 I think being my favorite. I think the shortcomings with Homecoming were the fact that the puzzles were much more simplistic, but the feel of the Silent Hill games was still there. I hadn't played the one that came after Homecoming however... What was it called...? Oh, Downpour. I don't recall if that one ever made it to PC however.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I didn't mind Homecoming, in fact, I remember enjoying it over-all. Granted, it's not nearly as good as 1-3, with 3 I think being my favorite. I think the shortcomings with Homecoming were the fact that the puzzles were much more simplistic, but the feel of the Silent Hill games was still there. I hadn't played the one that came after Homecoming however... What was it called...? Oh, Downpour. I don't recall if that one ever made it to PC however.


DOWNPOUR is console only and it stutters like hell on PS3 , however it certainly had better puzzles and more enjoyable world ( it was made with UE3 )


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill HC

take the kids and go to hell










he used to be a male model









honey we got the whole restaurant for ourselves









why did she cheat on you ?!









oh i see









sorry i broke your gameboy


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> DOWNPOUR is console only and it stutters like hell on PS3 , however it certainly had better puzzles and more enjoyable world ( it was made with UE3 )


I might have to get Downpour for 360 then... I'm sure it can be obtained for less than 10 dollars at this point no problem. Silent Hill has always been one of my favorite series, well... or, it could just be survival horror in general, but I do regard the first 3 games among some of the best in that genre.


----------



## HiCZoK

Downpour was pretty interesting


----------



## jim2point0

DmC


----------



## Booty Warrior

I know I'm late to the party but DAMN Tomb Raider is a gorgeous game!









Cannot wait for the sequel!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but DAMN Tomb Raider is a gorgeous game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait for the sequel!


It's never too late for some more Laura Booty







Yeah it's a ridiculously good looking game.


----------



## mrkambo

DmC looks really good, might invest in that as soon as i get through this back log of games!


----------



## kx11

Dante needs to pull up his zipper


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls @ 1600p. I'll post some more once I can get past the Smough/Ornstein boss fight...may take awhile.


----------



## Reloaded83

*Arma 3 Beta*





It's _sorta_ amphibious:



Parking, like a boss:


----------



## kx11

Sonic generations support xbox 360 controller

for the one who asked


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis Warhead


----------



## kx11

L.A. Noire


----------



## Newbie2009

Nice looking game, but found it to be a yawn fest


----------



## HiCZoK

I am playing L.A Noire on pc for first time (finishe don 360) and I can't get rid of jaggies and blurrines. It looks really bad outside.

2720x1530 downsampling +fxaa +smaa ultra(radeonpro) don't really doo much.
Sweetfx only works in dx9 but game stutters then... and I still can't get rid of terrible looking jaggies or shimmering... idk. it looked better on 360


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I am playing L.A Noire on pc for first time (finishe don 360) and I can't get rid of jaggies and blurrines. It looks really bad outside.
> 
> 2720x1530 downsampling +fxaa +smaa ultra(radeonpro) don't really doo much.
> Sweetfx only works in dx9 but game stutters then... and I still can't get rid of terrible looking jaggies or shimmering... idk. it looked better on 360


you might need the realism mod that comes with a Flawless widescreen to create a custom res

http://montagesnmore.com/mods/download/

i downsample from 4096x2304


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I am playing L.A Noire on pc for first time (finishe don 360) and I can't get rid of jaggies and blurrines.
> 2720x1530 downsampling +fxaa +smaa ultra(radeonpro) don't really doo much.


FXAA + SMAA are garbage if you're the really picky type of person that really notices aliasing. Without any AA on top (MSAA, SGSSAA), 2720x1530 isn't going to remove aliasing completely. That's not an especially high downsampling resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i downsample from 4096x2304


That's more like it


----------



## iARDAs

I finally finished Alan Wake. Fun game but the combat is repetetive. I did get scared a few times though.


----------



## kx11

i'm not sure many people downsample with ATI cards

the best and easiest way is using nvidia


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm not sure many people downsample with ATI cards
> 
> the best and easiest way is using nvidia


They use external programs for that, though I agree that it's much easier with Nvidia.


----------



## Timu

Blacklight Retribution


----------



## Valkayria

Those bots are OP lol. This is a game with some of my clan mates a few nights ago:

I'm InfaRedd


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

How often are you guys hitting vram wall when downsampling?


----------



## HiCZoK

I am on amd... can't downsample more than 2720x1530


----------



## iARDAs

Darksiders 2


----------



## CptAsian

*BeamNG DRIVE*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> How often are you guys hitting vram wall when downsampling?


When I used to downsample in Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 I was hitting a little over 3.7 GB VRAM.


----------



## iARDAs

Just started playing Saint's Row 3 and what a fun game


----------



## Timu

Here's an example of a downsampled shot at 3360x2100 for Far Cry 3: Over 3.5 GB!


----------



## Sadmoto

I cropped it to cut out a glitch with the guys elbow and I wasn't willing to go back and play the mission through for another chance at a good SS.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*The Surround Gamer plays Crysis 2:*


Oh, you want more!?


----------



## kx11

wow this awesome , too bad C2 sucks

=================================

Silent Hill 5 - w/ filmgrain


----------



## kx11

Silent hill 5 w/o filmgrain


----------



## Pandora's Box

Half Life 2 with FakeFactories Cinematic Mod 2013.


----------



## HiCZoK

@kx11.
have not played homecoming. Played evry other SH game and really liked last downpour. Interesting atmosphere. Shame it's not on pc


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> @kx11.
> have not played homecoming. Played evry other SH game and really liked last downpour. Interesting atmosphere. Shame it's not on pc


oh i wish DP would see a PC release but a good one with high res textures

i couldn't finish the game since it was choppy and impossible for me to play


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> *The Surround Gamer plays Crysis 2:*
> 
> 
> Oh, you want more!? I upload videos on a weekly basis here.



Chivalry: Medieval Warfare via Nvidia Surround.

Oh, you want more!? I upload videos on a weekly basis here.


----------



## Pandora's Box

imo surround does not translate well to screenshots.


----------



## jim2point0

Surround screenshots do a good job of making me not want a surround setup


----------



## crazyg0od33

Haha. I don't mind the surround shots - what I don't like us how the post looks like an advertisement


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Oh, you want more!?


No.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what I don't like us how the post looks like an advertisement


I don't know what you're talking about.

Here's a screenshot of Battlefield 3



You can find even more screenshots here at my Flickr!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> You can find even more screenshots here at my Flickr!


It's not surround until you run it through the silly putty stretch filter.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what I don't like us how the post looks like an advertisement
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> You can find even more screenshots here at my Flickr!
Click to expand...



(added and +repp'd, awesome work)


----------



## jim2point0

That's amazing.


----------



## Timu

I was awfully close to getting a surround setup but I chose the [email protected] monitor instead...TBH I kinda want surround setup now.


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill 5










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Well, I finally gave in and bought tomb raider, still not liking lara's new look, but its slowly growing on me.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Well, I finally gave in and bought tomb raider, still not liking lara's new look, but its slowly growing on me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's a pretty good game. Enjoy.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kx11

i totally love the new direction TR is taking

good thing they are making a sequel


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i totally love the new direction TR is taking
> 
> good thing they are making a sequel


Exactly! TR is one of the best games I've ever played.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Exactly! TR is one of the best games I've ever played.


I'm 92% done with the game btw! I think I'm gonna pass you and leave you in the dust!









One reason why I think the game is so QTE/cutscene heavy, is because it's an origin story. SO it's sort of being forced to establish her as a character, where she's got a ton of things to live up to when she gets older. So I'm hoping that is that case and that they'll be able to step away from the forced story in the sequel, since it can just be a new adventure. As opposed to the " LOOK AT THIS... SEE WHY SHE IS THE WAY SHE IS... LOOK!!!!" being forced down our throats throughout the whole game.

I still love it though and would not mind one bit if it was more of the same gameplay with more story.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kx11

SHHC


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Wow, I just find it depressing that so many people find this gameplay acceptable. I mean, what happened to games that you actually played yourself, rather than sharing the controls with the computer. Where's the run button? Oh, the computer controls that. Where's the crouch button? Computer does it. Why is the computer always selecting weapons for me? Can I use skill and strategy to fight the main bloody antagonist? No, here's a QTE - push a couple of buttons repetitively.


I know what you mean. And am ashamed that I've just given in...









I still enjoyed the game a lot for everything else it did right, but if it got rid of all of that crappy stuff, I'd love it even more, but I do feel defeated in regards to going against not enjoying a game because it has those crappy elements. Even after 20+ hours, I'm still hitting shift to run and forget that I can't... then I'm hitting "c" to crouch when in combat and again I can't... You're right it really does suck...


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Wow, I just find it depressing that so many people find this gameplay acceptable. I mean, what happened to games that you actually played yourself, rather than sharing the controls with the computer. Where's the run button? Oh, the computer controls that. Where's the crouch button? Computer does it. Why is the computer always selecting weapons for me? Can I use skill and strategy to fight the main bloody antagonist? No, here's a QTE - push a couple of buttons repetitively.


I see where your coming from and I completely agree with you, i despise Qte's as well, but when your playing for the story alone, you gotta put up with it. I put up with endless Qte's in The Walking Dead and it was definately worth it for that story. I still do play the old style kind of games that have zero of qte's and hand holding you through every single thing you do as though your a complete moron. Far Cry Blood Dragons tutorial is an excellent example of what i mean, I know it's intended as a joke, but really?.. Really? I didn't even try and laugh.. That sort of thing is just insulting to me as a gamer.


----------



## Toxsick

_*GAME ARMA 3*_






Streepje got a kill from 600M With Zaphyr near our base.



Other pics are just mostly with our sqaud.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Back to classics:


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> _*GAME ARMA 3*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streepje got a kill from 600M With Zaphyr near our base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics are just mostly with our sqaud.


I hate how ARMA 3 still doesn't fix the horrible LOD that ARMA 2 had.

I mean come on.. games like Skyrim vanilla doesn't suffer from that bad of LOD. Not as much as ARMA 3's blurry, low texture mess at least.

Just looking at the huge difference in close and long range detail in the first and third screenshots make me /facepalm


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> I hate how ARMA 3 still doesn't fix the horrible LOD that ARMA 2 had.
> 
> I mean come on.. games like Skyrim vanilla doesn't suffer from that bad of LOD. Not as much as ARMA 3's blurry, low texture mess at least.
> 
> Just looking at the huge difference in close and long range detail in the first and third screenshots make me /facepalm


true, but what can we do about it? sadly nothing.
Well, well? i guess we cant wait for take on jupiter ROFL.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> true, but what can we do about it? sadly nothing.
> Well, well? i guess we cant wait for take on jupiter ROFL.


Mods maybe? /shrug. It could just be Bohemia's lack of ability to make a proper game engine.

If open world games like Skyrim can make the LOD somewhat decent, so can anyone else. Heck, BF3's 64 player maps have pretty nice LOD's ( Just look at some people's screenshots here. They're beautiful )

There really is no excuse except having people that know how to actually make an engine. This is why I can never understand ARMA 3's hype. it just looks horrible to look at when you're out in the open.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Mods maybe? /shrug. It could just be Bohemia's lack of ability to make a proper game engine.
> 
> If open world games like Skyrim can make the LOD somewhat decent, so can anyone else. Heck, BF3's 64 player maps have pretty nice LOD's ( Just look at some people's screenshots here. They're beautiful )
> 
> There really is no excuse except having people that know how to actually make an engine. This is why I can never understand ARMA 3's hype. it just looks horrible to look at when you're out in the open.


All true , but you wont find such gameplay in any other modern shooters. Battlefield went to crap MAP wise, since 3. battlefield 2 was better. and all the others too.
im wont have any high hopes for battlefield 4 map wize. maybe in a DLC Will have bigger maps. but seeing from the maps weve seen in trailers looks to small imo.


lets compare this to



ofcourse this is the first map weve seen of battlefield 4. ( i love battlefield franchise but the lack of big maps are little bit dissapointed... bf3 & 4 ( maybe a dlc or other maps we havent seen. )

i REALLY hope they add maps of battlefield 2.. and what i mean by that is good maps from battlefield 2. ( large maps )
i also dislike the fact that they already annoucued a DLC that will contain BF3 Maps... facepalm/


----------



## keikei

Mortal Kombat Komplete. All I gotta say to NetherRealm Studios is..*BRAVO*!







Max settings @ 1600P.


----------



## connectwise

What exactly is this LOD problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> _*GAME ARMA 3*_
> 
> Other pics are just mostly with our sqaud.


What's the fps with your computer? I have a 7970 will it run well?

I'm hoping to get it when the full game comes out. Looks sweet.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2 w/ new EMAPs*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill 5


----------



## kx11

Crysis 3 - 4k to 1080p


















this deer ran around for 15 minutes until i caught him


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What exactly is this LOD problem?
> What's the fps with your computer? I have a 7970 will it run well?
> 
> I'm hoping to get it when the full game comes out. Looks sweet.


LOD means Level of Detail, and is a method of defining, via different variations of a model, how high or low the viewable quality of the model should be, and how it should interact with the environment.

http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/LOD#What.27s_a_LOD.3F

Yes it does the job already with one 680GTX if you ask me. Atm im only running one gpu since i only get 30% GPU usage on both , so i disabled it for now. my fps is pretty decent i must say with some settings on very high and tweaked settings. when the server runs at full slot 45/45 Samatra Wasteland and when i enter a like Agia Marina i get like, 40 - 50. so outside i get alot more.
so you should be fine.. but on the other hand you can hava worse fps. i guess it all depends.
and yea ArmA 3 is amazing im loving it. but im still little bit dissapointed with some stuff.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Crysis 3 - 4k to 1080p
> 
> this deer ran around for 15 minutes until i caught him


What kind of FPS are you getting at that res?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What kind of FPS are you getting at that res?


the lowest would be 12fps
highest 32fps
avg 17fps


----------



## HiCZoK

I really like L.A Noire. fantastic looking and playing game. Kinda tough to screenshot


----------



## kx11

the game files are so locked up you can't edit anything to your preferences


----------



## amd655

Could not be bothered downloading this game twice, so i played it on the Old hag rig at 1080p.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

RUF pic's are in 4K 16:9, and the ASANO in 1600P 21:9 ratio....which look better to you guys? I know 4k should look cleaner (jaggies wise) but once i zoom in on the pic's i'm not so sure!

Click on pic's for full size


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> I really like L.A Noire. fantastic looking and playing game. Kinda tough to screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea I know what you mean... even though it looks great when doing interrogations. Have you unlocked the frame rate?


----------



## kx11

man i wish i upgraded to senior member instead of jr.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kx11

the saboteur


----------



## Derko1

Finished it last night! Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## clubber_lang

R8TEDM3 : Dude....those have to be the most realistic shots I've ever seen. Incredible!

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9503573481_28e64c0d97_o.jpg


----------



## kx11

L.A. Noir


----------



## nasmith2000

does anyone have any idea why my dirt 3 screenshots are saved as dds files? as background, i finally got around to reinstalling dirt 3 after my data/game hdd died, and this time around used boulotaur's sweetfx injector (20130601) while forcing dx11. seems to be running great (before i could only get the standard 1.3 or 1.4 versions of sweetfx to work by forcing dx9). Anyway- the only issue is that the screen shots are being saved as dds files. Any idea why or how I can switch back to bmp (or jpg, etc)? The screenshots are being named like "dirt3_game.exe_dx11_20130814_032908.dds". thx


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> man i wish i upgraded to senior member instead of jr.


Same man. PM me and i'll tell you a little secret in regards to that.


----------



## kx11

Deus ex HR


----------



## Saq

Skyrim:


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

Few pic's of today's newly released Mercedes-Benz 190E!


----------



## KungMartin90

random BF3 screenie


----------



## jim2point0

*Betrayer*
(sorry for thumbnails - full versions are quite large though)


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Betrayer*
> (sorry for thumbnails - full versions are quite large though)


What do you think of it so far? I was considering getting in on that... looks interesting to me.


----------



## jim2point0

I loved what I played of it so far. One part scared the crap out of me. The wind in that game is freakin amazing and really has to be seen in person. Combat is solid. I love shooting people with arrows.

Only problem is, not quite sure where to go. Lots of stuff needs polished but it's early access


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I loved what I played of it so far. One part scared the crap out of me. The wind in that game is freakin amazing and really has to be seen in person. Combat is solid. I love shooting people with arrows.
> 
> Only problem is, not quite sure where to go. Lots of stuff needs polished but it's early access


Great, thanks, good to know. I like a game with some good scares. I really don't _need_ another game yet, as my back-log is huge, but it definitely looks like something I'd like.


----------



## kx11

FFXIV


----------



## Timu

Dead Rising 2: Case Zero


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider Mods - Doing it like a Gurl


----------



## HiCZoK

Whoa, it couldnt be more awkrd


----------



## Kitten

Thought I'd leave these here. Just some GTA IV screenshots with graphic quality on high... I also have icenhancer, hd textures, custom cars and still 50-60 fps mostly. I would put the graphics on "very high" but I like to keep my gpu out of the oven


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider Mods - Doing it like a Gurl
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesomeness!


mod of the month!


----------



## jim2point0

*Dream*.

What an odd game. Lovely music though.


----------



## 222Panther222

Dat color palette.




Works very well with my ps3 controller hooked to it.


----------



## Derko1

My very last shots... super spoilers, so anyone who doesn't want the end spoiled... don't look.









*Tomb Raider*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

Just finished Remember me, beautiful game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Guild Wars 2, everything maxed except shaders at medium because High looks bad.


----------



## Blackops_2

*Metro Last Light*


----------



## Timu

Max Payne 3 in Score Attack Mode:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Dat color palette.


lol, this was my reaction when starting NWN 2. Thankfully I found a mod that toned it down a bit.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Just finished Remember me, beautiful game.


Still have to try that game.


----------



## Timu

Tomb Raider(modded):


----------



## TamaDrumz76

*Rise of the Triad 2013* (Decided to SSAA, and oddly enough, it actually works on this Unreal Engine title...)
















^This guy was keepin' busy, I'd say.


----------



## SourceUp

Cool topic, can i contribute as well?

Skyrim


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SourceUp*
> 
> Cool topic, can i contribute as well?
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Graphically speaking, what mods are you using? The game looks great.


----------



## jim2point0

Finally getting around to playing Crysis 1 again for like the first time since it launched. With a few mods.

Downsampled 6400x2700 -> 2560x1080


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Still have to try that game.


You should! The only bad thing is that the game has very poor mouse implementation and the game stutters frequently to load new scenes. Other than that, it is a very good game. I'm on chapter 5 and I'm loving it so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Tomb Raider(modded):


Are you using any mods on the graphics? Or just changes to Lara?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you using any mods on the graphics? Or just changes to Lara?


Just changes to Lara.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Just changes to Lara.


Thanks for the information.
Where can I find clothing mods? I purchased the steam pack but was not that good.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> Where can I find vanishing clothing mods? I purchased the steam pack but was not that good.


Fixed


----------



## SourceUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Graphically speaking, what mods are you using? The game looks great.


Well, originally i downloaded Kountervibe ENB Extensive but than i have spent couple of hours adjusting the ini to make the graphics even fancier + lots of texture mods!

Skyrim


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> Where can I find clothing mods? I purchased the steam pack but was not that good.


I'll PM you it.


----------



## kx11

FFXIV ( man the servers are full all the time ) downsampled from 4096x1440 to 1920x675


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'll PM you it.


Thank you very much.

Here are some shots of Remember Me!


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Finally getting around to playing Crysis 1 again for like the first time since it launched. With a few mods.
> 
> Downsampled 6400x2700 -> 2560x1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still cant believe this game was released in 2007.


----------



## jim2point0

I can't believe someone double posted whilst *quoting every image* in a post (never do that)









And yes, it's still an extremely impressive looking game.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I can't believe someone double posted whilst *quoting every image* in a post (never do that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it's still an extremely impressive looking game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


rofl i dont know... sometimes i post like x4 Posts for some reason.

Crysis 1 all the way.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Dude stop quoting images lol.

Gonna have to fire up Crysis now, awesome screenshots.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Dude stop quoting images lol.
> 
> Gonna have to fire up Crysis now, awesome screenshots.


LOL. ****.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Recently got myself *Cube World*.

What a fun little game to play when I'm not in the mood for anything serious.


----------



## kx11

my boring monday forced me to play DXHR

Deus Ex


----------



## R8TEDM3

Project C.A.R.S. 4K


----------



## Reloaded83

Wow R8TEDM3... Just wow.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV, Skyrim & Crysis 3*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

(Did you know?) that jpeg screenshot can be compressed selectively?
That's usually not THAT useful, unless your beautiful screenshot is about to hit a single file upload limit and you don't want to sacrifice image quality.

Example: *Aliens: Colonial Marines*

regular 2560p jpeg from png, 85% quality(click to fullscreen):
*(850kB)*


and selectively compressed: alien queen and some close buildings and [email protected]% quality, rest of image @75%
*(690kB)*


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I'm absolutely loving this 2160x215 downsample resolution... I think Im in love LOL


----------



## SourceUp

Hi ASO7 can you list your Skyrim girls mods?


----------



## KungMartin90

L.A Noire


----------



## Toxsick

when does project C A R S release,

looks pretty nice...


----------



## kx11

The Bureau


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> when does project C A R S release,
> 
> looks pretty nice...


2014.....


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> 2014.....


Ok......


----------



## KungMartin90

SC Blacklist


----------



## jim2point0

The Bureau looks like it has a nice style but the reviews for the game leave me a bit hesitant.

Here's some Crysis for now.


----------



## KungMartin90

More SC Blacklist


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The Bureau looks like it has a nice style but the reviews for the game leave me a bit hesitant.
> G]


it's not bad but not that good either however it looks good ( i like the game actually )

it's working on UE3 but sadly the engine commands don't work


----------



## Timu

Saints Row IV


----------



## Milamber

I thought I'd share my Dishonored screenshot album









https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jermasaurus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The Bureau looks like it has a nice style but the reviews for the game leave me a bit hesitant.
> 
> Here's some Crysis for now.






Ahh, Crysis never really disappoints. Nice shots!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SourceUp*
> 
> Hi ASO7 can you list your Skyrim girls mods?


rofl


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I thought I'd share my Dishonored screenshot album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


ROFL at those black levels

That looks good to you?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The Bureau looks like it has a nice style but the reviews for the game leave me a bit hesitant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Crysis for now.


More crysis please.. these GFX look like BF3 Haha , no joke.


----------



## kx11

the Bureau


----------



## KungMartin90

SC Blacklist


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> ROFL at those black levels
> 
> That looks good to you?


Not at all, that's why I went through the effort of uploading and sharing them. 

Never been one for sneaking around in the daylight - the game has shadows for a reason; whilst your at it jim2point0, perhaps you can learn to show some manners! People around here might start thinking you like wearing a skirt to compliment that attitude.





*I've uploaded some more just for you and made them even darker:*

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/


----------



## KungMartin90

I agree Milamber. That was an uncalled for attitude. Obvious flame. I think your screens look good.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I agree Milamber. That was an uncalled for attitude. Obvious flame. I think your screens look good.


Thanks for the message.

At the end of the day he is the one that looks an idiot with that attitude, it will only cause people to think even less of him. I'm also not one for withholding my sweetfx profile so if anyone wants it for Far Cry 3 or Dishonored let me know and I can upload my Nvidia Inspector profile for better AA as well. I do like like my games dark and immersive though, it goes really well with the style of play for an assassin...


----------



## bl4ckdr4g0n

Me too, they look awesome not sure why there is any need to diss them. jim2point0 - I suggest a quiet evening with a glass of milk, that should do the trick!


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for the message.
> 
> At the end of the day he is the one that looks an idiot with that attitude, it will only cause people to think even less of him. I'm also not one for withholding my sweetfx profile so if anyone wants it for Far Cry 3 or Dishonored let me know and I can upload my Nvidia Inspector profile for better AA as well. I do like like my games dark and immersive though, it goes really well with the style of play for an assassin...


Could you give me a dl on FC3 looks really good.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> Could you give me a dl on FC3 looks really good.


Here you go link


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here you go https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9850795/Game%20Screenshots/Far%20Cry%203/SweetFX%20Config/SweetFX_settings.7z]link [/URL]


Thanks man +rep


----------



## mboner1

Couple of quick saints row iv screenies, not the best pics. seems like a decent game so far tho, nice graphics 2560x1440p..


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not at all, that's why I went through the effort of uploading and sharing them.
> 
> Never been one for sneaking around in the daylight - the game has shadows for a reason; whilst your at it jim2point0, perhaps you can learn to show some manners! People around here might start thinking you like wearing a skirt to compliment that attitude.


There comes a point when you straight up wreck a game's art direction with SweetFX.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Not that I'm siding with anyone, i think those "shadows" are too dark as well. During the day, you should still be able to clearly see detail within them. Maybe the screens came out darker than they are in game, or maybe you're monitor is miss calibrated.

Jim is just a little more passionate about this screen shot bidness than most are. And if you've ever met an art critic and could stand to be around them more than 30 seconds, you're more man than most.

It's nice to see you still around Milamember. Congrats on the new rig.

I don't think the games hard coded shadow areas are effected at all by making them darker or larger with sweetfx or anything else. Jus sayin.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Not that I'm siding with anyone, i think those "shadows" are too dark as well. During the day, you should still be able to clearly see detail within them. Maybe the screens came out darker than they are in game, or maybe you're monitor is miss calibrated.
> 
> Jim is just a little more passionate about this screen shot bidness than most are. And if you've ever met an art critic and could stand to be around them more than 30 seconds, you're more man than most.
> 
> It's nice to see you still around Milamember. Congrats on the new rig.
> 
> I don't think the games hard coded shadow areas are effected at all by making them darker or larger with sweetfx or anything else. Jus sayin.


Well, you should enjoy mine then, cos they are calibrated to perfection


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Well, you should enjoy mine then, cos they are calibrated to perfection


Have you posted any of them? No? Okay.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Have you posted any of them/ No? Okay.


Ummm... like 5 posts above this post lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Ummm... like 5 posts above this post lol.


I was looking for Dishonoured shots. No comment on the Saints Row shots other than I think our definition of "nice" graphics differs greatly..


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I was looking for Dishonoured shots. No comment on the Saints Row shots other than I think our definition of "nice" graphics differs greatly..


Ah k, you didn't say you were talking bout dishonered shots.

You mustn't be a fan of 2560x1440p and properly calibrated settings then, maybe you should get your monitor looked at, after all they can only look as good as your own monitor allows it too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Ah k, you didn't say you were talking bout dishonered shots.
> 
> You mustn't be a fan of 2560x1440p and properly calibrated settings then, maybe you should get your monitor looked at, after all they can only look as good as your own monitor allows it too.


The game is just terrible looking and no amount of resolution will fix that. Maybe use a decent host next time so we can see them fullscreen? I'm not downloading the shot just so I can see it more clearly.

Nevermind I'll just fix it for you.



Wait, that's worse.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *During the day, you should still be able to clearly see detail within them. Maybe the screens came out darker than they are in game, or maybe you're monitor is miss calibrated.*


Bingo. There is such a thing as ambient light. If you're sneaking around in the day, expect shadowed areas to still have light being bounced into them. It looks downright silly when you have a completely well-lit area next to strips of completely blackness during the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *Jim is just a little more passionate about this screen shot bidness than most are*.


While that may be true, I'm not even coming at it from a screenshot perspective. Well... maybe. Any time with photography or imagery in general, *crushing the blacks* is a bad idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't think the games hard coded shadow areas are effected at all by making them darker or larger with sweetfx or anything else.


Anything that's dark can be made darker with SweetFX. Not sure what you meant by that. Dishonored is real easy to destroy with SweetFX because some of the levels do have a lot of baked shadows where ambient light doens't seem to take effect, so they're already a bit darker than they should be. But then you have levels that are REALLY bright and you might want to make them darker, but you can't because those same SweetFX settings will destroy the darker levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> You mustn't be a fan of 2560x1440p and properly calibrated settings then, maybe you should get your monitor looked at, after all they can only look as good as your own monitor allows it too.


rofl....

Saints Row 4 really does look awful. Like a step down from 3.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Bingo. There is such a thing as ambient light. If you're sneaking around in the day, expect shadowed areas to still have light being bounced into them. It looks downright silly when you have a completely well-lit area next to strips of completely blackness during the day.
> While that may be true, I'm not even coming at it from a screenshot perspective. Well... maybe. Any time with photography or imagery in general, *crushing the blacks* is a bad idea.
> Anything that's dark can be made darker with SweetFX. Not sure what you meant by that. Dishonored is real easy to destroy with SweetFX because some of the levels do have a lot of baked shadows where ambient light doens't seem to take effect, so they're already a bit darker than they should be. But then you have levels that are REALLY bright and you might want to make them darker, but you can't because those same SweetFX settings will destroy the darker levels.
> rofl....


I was referring to his "sneaking around" and the games detection A.I. Increasing the dark areas coverage or levels with sweetfx won't change the actual gameplay. I'm sure there is lots of missed loot as well.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The game is just terrible looking and no amount of resolution will fix that. Maybe use a decent host next time so we can see them fullscreen? I'm not downloading the shot just so I can see it more clearly.


Yeah, that was my mistake, i just uploaded them to here but they were bigger than 10mb and it was saying error file to big, i don't know why that happened.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yeah, that was my mistake, i just uploaded them to here but they were bigger than 10mb and it was saying error file to big, i don't know why that happened.


Don't worry about it. I fixed it in my last post. I regret doing it though. Is that the PS2 version of the game?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Don't worry about it. I fixed it in my last post. I regret doing it though. Is that the PS2 version of the game?


Haha, na it's maxed out as well. I thought the graphics weren't to bad. I could have got a more exciting screenshot perhaps.

It's done it again so it's a download when you try and open it in a new tab, what am i doing wrong, i'm just uploading it to this site??


----------



## KungMartin90

More SC Blacklist (pose edition)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Haha, na it's maxed out as well. I thought the graphics weren't to bad. I could have got a more exciting screenshot perhaps.
> 
> It's done it again so it's a download when you try and open it in a new tab, what am i doing wrong, i'm just uploading it to this site??


Just change the width/ and height/

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1623666/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1623666/width/1920/height/1080[/IMG]


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I thought I'd share my Dishonored screenshot album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


900p is a little low for the highest available res..
and dishonored is known to be hard to screenshot with sweetFX


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> It's done it again so it's a download when you try and open it in a new tab, what am i doing wrong, i'm just uploading it to this site??


You're capturing it in bmp format - forum gallery can convert it to jpeg, but internet browsers usually cannot display it hence downloading original file.
also they're really big, nasty uncompressed files.

Try to capture it in png format and then convert it to high quality jpeg before uploading anywhere.

It can be done by lots of free applications so you have tons of options.


----------



## amd655

*Overlord*


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> You're capturing it in bmp format - forum gallery can convert it to jpeg, but internet browsers usually cannot display it hence downloading original file.
> also they're really big, nasty uncompressed files.
> 
> Try to capture it in png format and then convert it to high quality jpeg before uploading anywhere.
> 
> It can be done by lots of free applications so you have tons of options.


Ah k, cheers dude, i just made the switch from the paid version of dxtory to the free version of fraps. Might have to go back to dxtory. Thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Most of us just use Faststone to convert the images to forum friendly jpeg with no quality loss. http://www.faststone.org/index.htm


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the Bureau


2K is killin me







I've 0 ambition to hack in a free camera right now but I love that aesthetic! Sigh


----------



## KungMartin90

SC Blacklist


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 2K is killin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've 0 ambition to hack in a free camera right now but I love that aesthetic! Sigh


oh man , i thought you're the hero who'll break the wall for us









to be honest i wouldn't say the game is so beautiful it needs a free camera hack but i wouldn't say no if it happened


----------



## kx11

the Bureau ( the best i could







)


----------



## Timu

Saints Row IV


----------



## mboner1

Few splinter cell pics, hopefully working a bit better than the last few i posted of saints row


----------



## kx11

so blacklist is running on UE 2.5 ?!! wow didn't see that coming


----------



## DannyT

Hexen 2!!!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so blacklist is running on UE 2.5 ?!! wow didn't see that coming


Their "LEAD engine" is based on Unreal 2.5. Who knows how much they've modified\upgraded. It's the same engine as the previous game in the series, "Conviction." They've always stuck with Unreal tech for their games. Probably due to the devs having familiarity with it.


----------



## KungMartin90

^It's a damn good looking UE2.5 though. My only problem is the lack of shadows in some areas. But when there are shadows, damn does it look fine.


----------



## BradleyW

Remember Me (Max Out + SweetFX + AFR Profile for CFX)


----------



## Milamber

Played around with the lighting so the ambiance was still felt.


----------



## KungMartin90

SC Blacklist


----------



## keikei

Welp, I somehow managed to tank through the Four Kings fight!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyT*
> 
> Hexen 2!!!


ohhh mmahhh goohhhhdd

Such fond memories.


----------



## kx11

Remember Me


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Welp, I somehow managed to tank through the Four Kings fight!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually found that fight pretty boring to be honest.


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I actually found that fight pretty boring to be honest.


I'll definitely try and get some boss fights for this game when I hit NG, but as of right now I havent beaten the game yet. My basic strategy for the 4K fight was to tank him, use powerwithin, 2 hand my +14 club, and estus when low on health.


----------



## keikei

Onion Bro!

Edit: My bad. Unless you've been living under a rock for the past year or so, this is *Dark Souls*.


----------



## KungMartin90

^It's a rule to post the name of the game btw.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I want to get blacklist but I dont know if I should get the PC version or the Xbox version :/


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I want to get blacklist but I dont know if I should get the PC version or the Xbox version :/


it could use some defog and sharpening, IMO. I'd go with PC to make it look it's best.


----------



## Purger

Some Skyrim:


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I want to get blacklist but I dont know if I should get the PC version or the Xbox version :/


You're really asking that question on a PC forum? When you have PC yourself? As if it there' benefit of the doubt?

xDD

But yes, you should definitely get it. It's a really fun linear espionage action game.

Anywho more SC Blacklist

To start off with a funny clipping glitch



Regular screenies


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.*

No cars this time, only to showcase amazing engine and beautiful clouds! One pic was shot in real-life, and other in-game!





Click for bigger!


----------



## KungMartin90

I can already tell which one's the real-life one. The second. Mainly because of the very realistic natural formation of the clouds on the furthest right corner of the image (the thin strands of cloud). But also because the clouds in the top left corner of the first image look really fake =p


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I can already tell which one's the real-life one. The second. Mainly because of the very realistic natural formation of the clouds on the furthest right corner of the image (the thin strands of cloud). But also because the clouds in the top left corner of the first image look really fake =p


Sorry mate, 1st pic is real!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Sorry mate, 1st pic is real!


I thought this too... only because you can see that the whites are blown out on the second pic, while they are a bit less on the first one.

Pretty amazing though!


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I want to get blacklist but I dont know if I should get the PC version or the Xbox version :/


You have 580 SLI's and you're asking this question? Come on man lol.

Get the PC version and use a 360 controller.


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha its more because my friends dont have gaming PCs







also, I'd have tri-SLI at this point but you cant find any classy hydro coppers anywhere anymore









I'll get the PC version...downloading deluxe now (I want those gold goggles)


----------



## Azefore

Saints Row IV
Had some good times, at 98% completion, now stuck on wondering what direction the next ones will go and when the mod tools/information will come out, would love to see the game with better textures



Died at this "They Live" reference, put in spoiler just in case










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Saints Row IV
> Had some good times, at 98% completion, now stuck on wondering what direction the next ones will go and when the mod tools/information will come out, would love to see the game with better textures
> 
> 
> 
> Died at this "They Live" reference, put in spoiler just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


98% already? How long have you played this game?


----------



## Timu

Superpowers of Saints Row IV


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I thought this too... only because you can see that the whites are blown out on the second pic, while they are a bit less on the first one.


The color banding in the 2nd image should be the most obvious tell. Just something video games can not get right, apparently.

I took some screens with the CryEngine SDK update.







And a few portraits

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1627280/width/1620/height/2160 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1627281/width/1620/height/2160 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1627282/width/1620/height/2160 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1627283/width/1620/height/2160


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The color banding in the 2nd image should be the most obvious tell. Just something video games can not get right, apparently.


Totally didn't pay attention to that... I was so focused on whether the clouds looked real or not... and yea, the banding looks hideous.


----------



## jim2point0

They're pretty decent clouds. Getting the sky right is something few games do well. War Thunder has amazing skies and beautifully volumetric clouds, for example. Terrible banding at night though







And Battlefield 3 just has compressed JPGs


----------



## xokan

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

blacklist










i need to find a way to remove the HUD completely


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some more from *Rise of the Triad*:









...and a few from *Mortal Kombat*:


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 98% already? How long have you played this game?


Play count from saved game reads in at 22 hrs lol, I had an entire day off from work so I got to actually 'work', won't have much time when the school semester starts tomorrow


----------



## KungMartin90

SC Blacklist


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> SC Blacklist


i haven't been into the splinter cell series but i'm really liking this one. slow start but picks up and gets quite fun. i like the variety of weapons and gadgets, and that you can upgrade fairly quickly.

it looks pretty good out of the gate, but i think this is a game that benefits from sweetfx tweaks. once it's dialed in it looks great.


----------



## amd655

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 2560x1440*


----------



## Timu

Finished Saints Row IV


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

The Bureau


----------



## kx11

The Bureau










and i'm done with this game

nice Physx effects


----------



## crazyg0od33

anyone have some good sweetFX settings for SC Blacklist?

I'm bone stock on it.


Spoiler: Warning: Possible Spoiler!







Edit - found one online, still looking for something a little better (maybe I'll finally make my own settings)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> anyone have some good sweetFX settings for SC Blacklist?
> 
> I'm bone stock on it.


I'm using k-putt's (with some very minor tweaks) http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/648/

I would send you mine but i'm at work atm

great settings, IMO, but I had to manually input them into a different version of boulotaur's injector (one *w/o* tv levels and border updates, as he says you need in his post). looks like others had the same issue. using the version he points to caused CTD.

give it a go and let me know what you think

EDIT--looks like someone posted a fix for the CTD issue with the injector version k-putt suggested (in the comments section)


----------



## mboner1

Quick pic of me and a couple of mates playing bf3 posing for a photo opp...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I'm using k-putt's (with some very minor tweaks) http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/648/
> 
> I would send you mine but i'm at work atm
> 
> great settings, IMO, but I had to manually input them into a different version of boulotaur's injector (one *w/o* tv levels and border updates, as he says you need in his post). looks like others had the same issue. using the version he points to caused CTD.
> 
> give it a go and let me know what you think
> 
> EDIT--looks like someone posted a fix for the CTD issue with the injector version k-putt suggested (in the comments section)


yeah id appreciate it when you get the chance. I'm also using k-putts but mine doesnt have the CTD issue. I went to check my folder settings to make sure the 'tm' wasnt there and it was already gone.

What TV levels do you mean?


----------



## keikei

Torch Light 2


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Torch Light 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Still have to finish Torchlight 1. Dang Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## crazyg0od33

anyone else's blacklist ALWAYS open in windowed mode, even when set in the game to fullscreen?

I cant find a fix anywhere


----------



## Yvese

Finally got around to installing MaldoHD for Crysis 2 -


----------



## CryphicKing

crysis3 version cryengine 3. most amazing visual I ever laid my eyes on before next gen. (a mixed collection of 1080p and 1440P)


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Finally got around to installing MaldoHD for Crysis 2 -
> 
> 
> ]


hi yvese, I afraid you didn't install maldo texture correctly, they looked like default texture to me, maldo's texture should look like this.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Still have to finish Torchlight 1. Dang Steam Summer Sale.


I needed something a little more mindless to play. I was raging too much on Dark Souls. Hopefully i'm able to defeat the crystal dragon this week.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> anyone else's blacklist ALWAYS open in windowed mode, even when set in the game to fullscreen?
> 
> I cant find a fix anywhere


Change the .ini in my docs to fullscreenmode = 2 or something like that,


----------



## crazyg0od33

Cool thanks. I was having trouble with it before. Working decently well now


----------



## kx11

ubisoft games don't care about anything but 16:9 ratio


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> hi yvese, I afraid you didn't install maldo texture correctly, they looked like default texture to me, maldo's texture should look like this.


That doesn't really help since you didn't post screenshots of the same rock









I'm pretty sure I have it installed correctly since objects like newspapers, security pads and leaves all have high-res textures and aren't a blurry mess when you zoom in on them.

I've checked the screenshots built into the config tool and my game is consistent with everything in it.

That and when I load up Crysis 2 it shows the MaldoHD logo


----------



## kx11

Splinter cell BL ( the best i could )

cropped to portrait









cropped to landscape


----------



## kx11

castlevania LOS


----------



## HiCZoK

Lost Planet 3.
Don't understand low scores -loving the game


----------



## keikei

Moar Dark Souls. I see a lot posts on youtube saying he's (Gravelord Nitto) easy. Hmmm...not so much.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> castlevania LOS
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had no idea this game was out for PC. Whats your opinion on it?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I had no idea this game was out for PC. Whats your opinion on it?


it's not bad , think prince of persia + god of war kinda game

certainly it's a longer game than those two


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's not bad , think prince of persia + god of war kinda game
> 
> certainly it's a longer game than those two


Are the graphics much improved for the pc version? cheers.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Are the graphics much improved for the pc version? cheers.


it's sharper , maybe the textures are 20% better than the console versions

this is what i see playing @ 4k , but 1080p make it look like the console versions


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Moar Dark Souls. I see a lot posts on youtube saying he's (Gravelord Nitto) easy. Hmmm...not so much.


I actually did find him pretty easy. Just stick to the where you traversed the white light and nuke him down. His hits are slow.


----------



## Timu

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows...sucks that it doesn't even support my native res of 2560x1440 so I had to make due with 1080p.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> castlevania LOS


Wow. Is the game good?


----------



## Pandora's Box

game is awesome. just watch the nerd rage and dont throw the controller on boss battles :lol:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I actually did find him pretty easy. Just stick to the where you traversed the white light and nuke him down. His hits are slow.


I may upgrade a bastard sword to divine just for his arse! That initial encounter with him he had summoned like 5 skeletons on me. I was like, 'are you serious'?!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Castlevania Lords of Shadow. 2560x1440 2xSGSAA 16xAF.




This last one is a spoiler but damn its a beauty



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I read that Castlevania: LOS was on Steam as a free demo download but I can't seem to find it. Was it removed?


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I read that Castlevania: LOS was on Steam as a free demo download but I can't seem to find it. Was it removed?


still shows up on the castlevania LOS store page for me. on the right hand side.


----------



## windowszp

*War Thunder*












Sorry if it came out as too repetitious (images might look similar) but just I love how this game looks.


----------



## Unstableiser

I thought it was pretty hilarious to do and watch this happen, as you can see later on the coalition pulled out but after the truce the dismembered Burgundy was easy pickings. I actually realised there was no gain in it for me and forced them to drop all claims, sold them the province I took and then went back to treating them normally I'm certainly looking forward to dealing with Scotland and sorting out my manpower problems. Then I can turn my full attention to making sure France is humiliated for kicking me out at the start. I have a developing interest in Tunisia though, they're allied with Mamluks so they means tough fighting but access to Alexandria if I choose. Imagine the wealth







The only trade hotspot from Alexandria to London I won't control will be Gibraltar area but at least it's my ally Portugal there.


----------



## sterik01

is teenage mutant ninja turtles any good ?

might get it for my 4yr old


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> is teenage mutant ninja turtles any good ?
> 
> might get it for my 4yr old


Yeah, I'm enjoying it, it's a beat em up with a Batman Arkham series like combat engine but with way more moves and a fairly deep upgrade system. For 15 bucks you can't go wrong.


----------



## Azefore

^ OT: I don't get tired of your profile GIFs


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> ^ OT: I don't get tired of your profile GIFs


People seem to love my avy!


----------



## Timu

More of TMNT:OOTS


----------



## Toxsick

ArmA 3







credit to compB


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Wow. Is the game good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> game is awesome. just watch the nerd rage and dont throw the controller on boss battles :lol:


Played about an hour of it and I think it's pretty awful and i generally like these types of action games. Everything besides the narration that is. The camera is horrible the controls are janky/clunky as hell and it looks like dog poo for the most part. The only way you will get it decent looking is by down sampling the crap out of it. So if you're on AMD you are out of luck. Lot's of people like crap though so there's no surprise that this game has a following. Just because a game is challenging that alone doesn't make it good.

Don't let the cherry picked screenshots in threads like this sucker you into a purchase.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> Played about an hour of it and I think it's pretty awful and i generally like these types of action games. Everything besides the narration that is. The camera is horrible the controls are janky/clunky as hell and it looks like dog poo for the most part. The only way you will get it decent looking is by down sampling the crap out of it. So if you're on AMD you are out of luck. Lot's of people like crap though so there's no surprise that this game has a following. Just because a game is challenging that alone doesn't make it good.
> 
> Don't let the cherry picked screenshots in threads like this sucker you into a purchase.


Quote for truth.


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV: ARR


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty hilarious to do and watch this happen, as you can see later on the coalition pulled out but after the truce the dismembered Burgundy was easy pickings. I actually realised there was no gain in it for me and forced them to drop all claims, sold them the province I took and then went back to treating them normally I'm certainly looking forward to dealing with Scotland and sorting out my manpower problems. Then I can turn my full attention to making sure France is humiliated for kicking me out at the start. I have a developing interest in Tunisia though, they're allied with Mamluks so they means tough fighting but access to Alexandria if I choose. Imagine the wealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only trade hotspot from Alexandria to London I won't control will be Gibraltar area but at least it's my ally Portugal there.


What?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Sir, you are being hunted* (also check this video)
(alpha build, 2560x1600, sweetFX, SSAO)


----------



## kx11

SC-blacklist


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> FFXIV: ARR


lucky bastard

i couldn't log in for 2 weeks


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Played about an hour of it and I think it's pretty awful and i generally like these types of action games. Everything besides the narration that is. The camera is horrible the controls are janky/clunky as hell and it looks like dog poo for the most part. The only way you will get it decent looking is by down sampling the crap out of it. So if you're on AMD you are out of luck. Lot's of people like crap though so there's no surprise that this game has a following. Just because a game is challenging that alone doesn't make it good.
> 
> Don't let the cherry picked screenshots in threads like this sucker you into a purchase.


not sure if it's odd but i like crappy games lolz

and yeah the game looks 20% sharper than the ps3 version @ 1440p


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> lucky bastard
> 
> i couldn't log in for 2 weeks


I don't want to rub it in your face, but this game is so much fun :-D

This is the first mmorpg since Lineage 2 that I've actually been able to genuinly enjoy. And last time I played Lineage 2 was about 2009 or so. So nearly 5 years without any good mmorpg, and that's saying a lot since Lineage 2 came out in March 2004 (2003 in Korea).


----------



## Lifeshield

*Warframe*


----------



## keikei

Black Knight set from Dark Souls. Talkin' bout bad arse armor!


----------



## keikei

Pyromancer class from Dark Souls.


----------



## CryphicKing

crysis 3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> cryengine 3 SDK


That's better. I also see people calling the Cryengine/Crysis ''Crytek" as well, and it's a bit annoying.


----------



## Stickeelion

I'm aware we have had Tomb Raider Screenshots by the hundreds and that it's getting rather old but I'm new to this screenshot thing so bear with me







I tried to be at least a little original





More:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























cheers guys


----------



## sterik01

loved that game, but I dont see myself playing it again.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I'm aware we have had Tomb Raider Screenshots by the hundreds and that it's getting rather old but I'm new to this screenshot thing so bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be at least a little original


you can type 840(or sometimes up to original size) instead of 500:

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1636926/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1636926/width/840/height/1000[/IMG]

because container width is 840px and for many of us is easier to watch them without clicking to open in a new tab/window


----------



## amd655

*The Witcher with Ambient Occlusion (NV Inspector Demigod), FXAA (Driver forced) 3180x1600 (wide aspect)
*


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## LuminatX

*Guild Wars 2 - 3200x1800 - SweetFX*


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## Yvese

Witcher 2




No idea why the first screenshot is a bit darker than the original image







.

Anyway, game looks fantastic for a DX9 game. Can't wait for Witcher 3!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what mods are you using? also what software do people use for thier screenshots? I'm using fraps but for some reason the shots are not quite like what it looks on screen ingame


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> what mods are you using? also what software do people use for thier screenshots? I'm using fraps but for some reason the shots are not quite like what it looks on screen ingame


I use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> but for some reason the shots are not quite like what it looks on screen ingame


That's game/mod/settings dependent thing.
If, for example, your enb/sweetFX settings are ignored by screen capturing software - than you can try screen capturing provided by enb|sweetFX.

And if you changed some display settings in your driver, I think you wouldn't see it in screenshots either.

Quote:


> also what software do people use for thier screenshots?


MSI Afterburner --> png
then batch conversion to high quality progressive jpeg in photoshop or fireworks
and then upload to flickr and linking from there (it does a great backup, gallery view and basic resizing, so you don't have to do this by yourself)

that picture from neogaff thread pretty sums it up:


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> what mods are you using? also what software do people use for thier screenshots? I'm using fraps but for some reason the shots are not quite like what it looks on screen ingame


dont ask ASO for anything. Don't you know the golden rule?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cheesepolice

Hammerwatch with my sister:


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> dont ask ASO for anything. Don't you know the golden rule?!?!?!?!


I have not heard of this rule..... enlighten me


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I have not heard of this rule..... enlighten me


He simply never replies... except for a few times.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I have not heard of this rule..... enlighten me


and when ASO does reply - it's to say 'dont ask for mods'


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> He simply never replies... except for a few times.[/quote
> 
> ]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> and when ASO does reply - it's to say 'dont ask for mods'
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... well all the more work for the rest of us if we are going to want to find the mods he uses
Click to expand...


----------



## Timu

TMNT:OOTS


----------



## routek

BF3


----------



## TheRadik

*DARKSIDERS*


----------



## TheRadik

*NASCAR The Game 2013*


----------



## connectwise

conan!


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## kx11

Remember me


----------



## Yvese

More Witcher 2


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> He simply never replies... except for a few times.


Yep, ASO is very selective over what he answers... always keen to show off his screenshots but not so keen to share, the same goes for Skyrim. It's most likely because if you knew what he uses, you too could produce the same output and its almost a competition of who has the biggest winky in some small minds.


----------



## AbdullahG

He has a blog that shows what mods he uses for Skyrim though. He probably uses a custom preset for his GTA IV ENB. The texture pack resembles something I've seen before, but I can't find the link to it. I think he simply isn't interested in sharing what mods he uses. I don't think it's anything to get worked up about though.


----------



## jim2point0

Lulz. I used to ask ASO what ENB he used for Skyrim on Flickr and he blocked me there









Some people seem to like to hoard their precious secrets as though it means something. I understand why someone wouldn't want to answer the "what mods?" question for Skyrim. Sometimes you can easily have 150 mods installed... and even screenshotting the list can be a hassle. Naming the ENB should be easy though. With GTAIV, good screenshots are usually down to ENB + car models. Maybe some environment textures. Usually ENB does the heavy lifting though.


----------



## KungMartin90

He sounds pretty anti-social to me. W/e floats his boat I guess.


----------



## kx11

who is this guy ? and where can i see his stuff ?!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> He sounds pretty anti-social to me. W/e floats his boat I guess.


It's actually the language I believe. He is from Spain and I honestly believe he isn't fluent in English. I've spoken to him in spanish before, that's why I think that it's more that he doesn't feel comfortable with English than giving the finger to everyone.


----------



## BradleyW

*Dishonored: The Brigmore Witches.*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> who is this guy ? and where can i see his stuff ?!


A skyrim modder? So no one really. If you want to ask him about his mods then use the PM feature. If he doesn't respond, move on. Everything he uses can be found on Nexus and much like goinight his enb is changed to make whatever scene he's shooting look it's best so there's no point in sharing it. Or the mod list really because as Jim already pointed out, it can be a complicated mess. It was a modified Confidence Man ENB from what I recall.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> He has a blog that shows what mods he uses for Skyrim though. He probably uses a custom preset for his GTA IV ENB. The texture pack resembles something I've seen before, but I can't find the link to it. I think he simply isn't interested in sharing what mods he uses. I don't think it's anything to get worked up about though.


Well, the things on his blog only show like a quarter of the mods he uses (or so he said when I asked one time).

But I agree, nothing to really get worked up over. Head over to the skyrim screenshot thread and ask those people - they're much more helpful


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat - Misery 2.01*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It was a modified Confidence Man ENB from what I recall.


It's a modified Opethfeldt preset from what I recall he answered a while back when asked.

He's answered many questions before, he's always answered questions I've asked him, so I don't see why all the big deal. Don't mistake not answering at every users beck and call for not answering at all. Not to mention some users are just plain rude just because someone doesn't want to share something, so I wouldn't be surprised that some users are simply ignored. I know there's a few users I wouldn't even give the time of day if they asked me some questions or asked me to share a specific piece of work, especially those that would just whine about some part of it after anyway.


----------



## Timu

Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate: Core Fighters


----------



## Reloaded83

Rayman Legends


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat - Misery 2.01*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow the game looks good!

aoc


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Resident Evil 5*


ENB makes it look like crap imo.


----------



## Milamber

My FlickR


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_

RUF RGT-8 livery by Tommaso Rossato


----------



## amd655

*BIOHAZARD 6*
Easily the ugliest textures i have seen in a good while.


----------



## Toxsick

Arma 3 beta Maxed


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## kx11

Outlast


































































scariest game i played since 2010


----------



## Sikkamore

I can't wait to play Outlast! Will be dark soon so I can dawn my headphones and get ready to be scared


----------



## kx11

Outlast

10240x5760 tiled
no grain
freecam


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


the lighting is ridiculous


----------



## SLOWION

Far Cry 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Papo & Yo*


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> the lighting is ridiculous


indeed but it's still playable. The story so far is meh, but i always find myself coming back to play more campaign


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> SPACE ENGINE!


wallpaper worthy! thanks for posting.


----------



## kx11

Outlast
10240x5760 tiled
2xSGSSAA
cropped with PS


----------



## HiCZoK

how to disable film grain when not using camera in outlast ?
Is is suitable with camera but grain without it is just supidly overdone


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






































































































*Resident Evil 6*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Papo & Yo*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's the story for this game?


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## Toxsick

im getting jelous of all these high res pictures...
Ohwell maybe in my new build, who knows.


----------



## Rebellion88

Outlast - My game of the year so far, never jumped so much in my life!


----------



## TheRadik

*Darksiders* (Chromatic aberration)


----------



## HiCZoK

how do YOu force chromatic aberration ?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

can someone tell me the sites for tweaks / to find profiles for games (nvidia inspector) e.t.c . Please


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> can someone tell me the sites for tweaks / to find profiles for games (nvidia inspector) e.t.c . Please


http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> how to disable film grain when not using camera in outlast ?
> Is is suitable with camera but grain without it is just supidly overdone


Check this link out! Scroll all the way down, and you will find your answer...

http://danielmeier.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/outlast-how-to-tweak-fov-fps-texture-resolution-motion-blur-and-more/


----------



## jim2point0

Brouthers - Tale of Two Sons


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


thank you my friend!


----------



## Unknownm

Not sure how to enable more AA. All settings are on max (high) with High AA & On Super Sampling


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> What's the story for this game?


It's a puzzle game, but the beginning of the game does not give many clues to the history. You have to play or be completing puzzles to understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> how do YOu force chromatic aberration ?


I can push with SWEETFX.

Code:



Code:


#define USE_CA                1 //[0 or 1] Chromatic aberration
#define outfocus 0.020                                          //[0.00 to 1.000] How strong the effect should be.

Need SweetFX special version which also contains the GAUSSIAN BLOOM. The problem is is that if you enable Chromatic aberration, the DITHER not work.
If you have problems send me a private message and I pass the files.


----------



## Timu

Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate: Core Fighters. Wish this game had AA.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dead or Alive 5 Ultimate: Core Fighters. Wish this game had AA.


Shame the Dead or Alive Series isn't on PC.


----------



## kx11

Outlast

10240x5760 tiled
UE3 dev commands
cropped with PS
2k textures enabled


----------



## TheRadik

*OUTLAST*
Chromatic aberration






[/url]


----------



## par

outlast


----------



## kx11

Outlast

10240x5760 tiled
2k textures enabled
UE3 dev commands
cropped with PS


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Shame the Dead or Alive Series isn't on PC.


It would had been a dream come true, lol.


----------



## kx11

Hitman
4k to 1920x800
4xSGSSAA


----------



## Sikkamore

A few screenshots of Outlast my girlfriend took while playing together tonight :3


----------



## connectwise

aoc years later, server merge in a few days, again!


----------



## Timu

DOA5U: Core Fighters


----------



## c0nnection

What's the point of using Chromatic aberration in Outlast? The game's camera view displays the same effect.


----------



## Milamber

OUTLAST


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K13*








































-Dither ON


----------



## nasmith2000

Radik--nice shots. I had some fun with this game too. here's a couple of my career player channeling MJ

enb + sweetfx + driver forced AO + various texture mods


----------



## par

outlast


----------



## amd655

Downsampled Dark Souls, with AO+DOF mods.


----------



## Newbie2009

Outlast worth buying?

Resident Evil Revalations


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Outlast worth buying?


Y.E.S. !









PS

more shots of this locations?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1648127/width/1920/height/1200/flags/LL

i really like it XD


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> Y.E.S. !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> more shots of this locations?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1648127/width/1920/height/1200/flags/LL
> 
> i really like it XD


ha me too. Like resi Evil 1


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## routek

GTA IV


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> ha me too. Like resi Evil 1


thnx for the shots









the unforgettable villa spencer of RE rebirth (on psx i missed only RE1)









also the villa of alone in the dark 4 was magnificent.. i love this type of locations


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> thnx for the shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the unforgettable villa spencer of RE rebirth (on psx i missed only RE1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the villa of alone in the dark 4 was magnificent.. i love this type of locations


Oh yes,. I have all the PS one games and Gamecube just for classic resi









Revelations is a step in the right direction. Bit silly cut scenes, would like less terrible kiddy acting.


----------



## kx11

MP3

2160p
MSAAx2
FXAA-High
cropped with PS


----------



## amd655

Darksouls

I met a rather large bird.........................


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Oh yes,. I have all the PS one games and Gamecube just for classic resi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelations is a step in the right direction. Bit silly cut scenes, would like less terrible kiddy acting.


crossed fingers for RE7


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. OK, finally managed to defeat this beast. The cinematic shots leave something to be desired, so heres some early game shots. It took me 2 weeks to figure out Gwyn. I will definitely come back to this game though!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I met a rather large bird.........................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What area are you working on now may I ask?


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

outlast

1/3


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What area are you working on now may I ask?


I stopped playing there, only played for an hour


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dark Souls. OK, finally managed to defeat this beast. The cinematic shots leave something to be desired, so heres some early game shots. It took me 2 weeks to figure out Gwyn. I will definitely come back to this game though!


Killed him on second try, but i have experience with bosses like this, so nothing too tricky


----------



## Milamber

*OUTLAST
*


----------



## par

outlast

2/3


----------



## par

outlast

3/3


----------



## crazyg0od33

If I wasnt such a little baby I would buy the crap out of that game. It looks awesome but I'm WAY to scared about pretty much any horror anything, let alone this game


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If I wasnt such a little baby I would buy the crap out of that game. It looks awesome but I'm WAY to scared about pretty much any horror anything, let alone this game


ha I'm right there with you man. you should have seen me jump when the first alien popped outta the grass in crysis 3.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If I wasnt such a little baby I would buy the crap out of that game. It looks awesome but I'm WAY to scared about pretty much any horror anything, let alone this game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> If I wasnt such a little baby I would buy the crap out of that game. It looks awesome but I'm WAY to scared about pretty much any horror anything, let alone this game
> 
> 
> 
> ha I'm right there with you man. you should have seen me jump when the first alien popped outta the grass in crysis 3.
Click to expand...

if i can suggest something....










i joke


----------



## amd655

*Darksouls*

Dat chain armor


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> if i can suggest something....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i joke


go to 26 seconds, since for some reason I dont know how to embed a video with a specific start time


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_


----------



## amd655

Darksouls


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> go to 26 seconds, since for some reason I dont know how to embed a video with a specific start time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


they speak too fast.. I need subtitles


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. I'll post more boss/mini-boss fights as I go. I'm still trying to get access to the DLC content. Should be sweet.


----------



## iARDAs

Bioshock Infinite 2560x1440


----------



## TheRadik

*OUTLAST*


----------



## Danisumi

Bioshock Infinite, took almost the same shots as iARDAs






























I love the scenery of this game


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> they speak too fast.. I need subtitles


I was told the game for me was a Hello Kitty game.

In that clip, the original dwarf (the one yelling) got mad at the other one for choosing the same character (the other dwarf was a person who just got the game, and used to play hello kitty: island adventure).

After being yelled at (this is where I wanted the clip to start), the second dwarf sadly walks away saying "I like hello kitty: island adventure better" which was the joke I was trying to make.

They do speak fast in south park sometimes


----------



## kx11

Deus EX HR

4k
FXAA-high
4xSSAA


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Bioshock Infinite, took almost the same shots as iARDAs
> 
> I love the scenery of this game


You and me we have a similar artistic vision


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You and me we have a similar artistic vision


Probably the game which inspires us







it has so much templates for doing screenshots, I made much more screenshots, but they're 5-6 times the same part from a different angle


----------



## TheRadik

*Fable III*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

Didn't realise Fable 3 was on PC.

Prefer the first one though.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Mortal Kombat*


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Enemy shots.


----------



## kx11

Fable3 is still ugly even on PC


----------



## TheRadik

*Toki Tori 2*


----------



## kx11

Hitman

4k rendering
8xSSAA


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I was told the game for me was a Hello Kitty game.
> 
> In that clip, the original dwarf (the one yelling) got mad at the other one for choosing the same character (the other dwarf was a person who just got the game, and used to play hello kitty: island adventure).
> 
> After being yelled at (this is where I wanted the clip to start), the second dwarf sadly walks away saying *"I like hello kitty: island adventure better"* which was the joke I was trying to make.
> 
> They do speak fast in south park sometimes


after hearing the video 1000 times, I was sure I understood only one word (killer) that instead there wasn't XD

anyway i love south park, and i remember that episode, it's great


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *OUTLAST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa, never heard of this game before. Looks scary.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Hitman
> 
> 4k rendering
> 8xSSAA


MAN, you're killing me.
What Monitor do you have for 4K? And with what Graphics Card do you run it?
Do all games run on 4K, that's my major issue I have, not sure if I buy 2560x1440 or 4K monitor or triple 1080







but 1080's can't run every game, that's why I have an issue....


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> MAN, you're killing me.
> What Monitor do you have for 4K? And with what Graphics Card do you run it?
> Do all games run on 4K, that's my major issue I have, not sure if I buy 2560x1440 or 4K monitor or triple 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but 1080's can't run every game, that's why I have an issue....


i have samsung sb970 ( 1440p ) and enabled 4k res on it by scaling the res on the GPU not the monitor so nothing horrible can happen

all games run 4k just fine even with insane AA like 8xSGSSAA ( not every game need it )


----------



## kx11

Brothers

23040x12960 tiled
Debug commands unlocked


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i have samsung sb970 ( 1440p ) and enabled 4k res on it by scaling the res on the GPU not the monitor so nothing horrible can happen
> 
> all games run 4k just fine even with insane AA like 8xSGSSAA ( not every game need it )


How can you enable 4K? I can't do it, or is it because I'm still on a 1080 screen? :O


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> How can you enable 4K? I can't do it, or is it because I'm still on a 1080 screen? :O


It's called downsampling. Here's a guide. You'll probably need to find a custom set of variables that your set-up like in order to hit the 4K resolution. I'm assuming you have a capable nvidia card though since AMD has limitations. Also fill in you system specs.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=509076


----------



## Lifeshield

*Splinter Cell Blacklist*





Spoiler: Splinter Cell Blacklist Screenshots


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Bell Gargoyles. I tried to get both, but nothing decent to post. I got the last one instead. The fire effects in this game are pretty nice.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Chaos Witch Quelaag.


----------



## Derko1

Such a simple game, but incredible at the same time. I am really enjoying it!!

*Brothers* ~ _1920x1080 w/ 8xSSAA_


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Such a simple game, but incredible at the same time. I am really enjoying it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Brothers* ~ _1920x1080 w/ 8xSSAA_


Simple, yet beautiful indeed!


----------



## PlasticTramp

*FIFA 14 DEMO*


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## kx11

Fifa14 Demo

4k , cropped with PS


----------



## Saq

RAGE:


----------



## TheRadik

*FIFA13 Demo*








*FIFA14 Demo*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Such a simple game, but incredible at the same time. I am really enjoying it!!
> 
> *Brothers* ~ _1920x1080 w/ 8xSSAA_


The developer of that game is from my town







I'm so proud!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *OUTLAST*


This game looks so exciting, but I don't think I'm brave enough to play it


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> This game looks so exciting, but I don't think I'm brave enough to play it


It's scary as balls (definitely not for the faint of heart) >.< I have nerves of steel, and even I can't play for longer than maybe an hour or two at a time. After that you just get so sucked into the game that it starts feeling kinda unsettling (mixed with this being a very frustrating game at times, which can really test your patience).

But if you like being scared (which I do), you should totally play this.


----------



## Reloaded83

*Outlast*
_Remind me again why I got this game?! I couldn't even get through Amnesia. Already scared me far too many times..._







And on a much happier, and FAR less scary note, *Rayman Origins*:


----------



## Saq

Amnesia: a machine for pigs.








From what I've seen and read inside the game, I'm really hoping the story isn't based around cannibalism.


----------



## kx11

i'm kinda disappointed , the game isn't scary


----------



## kx11

Syndicate

4k downsampled
4xSSAA
dev commands enabled
no clip
Hud toggle
Free cam


----------



## amd655

*Hitman Absolution.*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *Hitman Absolution.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This picture is perfect...


----------



## TheRadik

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*


----------



## TheRadik

*Rayman Legends*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> *Outlast*
> _Remind me again why I got this game?! I couldn't even get through Amnesia. Already scared me far too many times..._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on a much happier, and FAR less scary note, *Rayman Origins*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, admit that you had to play Rayman Origins directly afterwards to make up for how horrible you felt inside after playing Outlast xD That game just totally goes into your system and totally destroyes your nerves and sense of comfort. Scary ass freaking game.

I'm so proud of myself for fighting through it all. But I'm shaken for life ._.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Sir, You Are Being Hunted* alpha build (click to full resolution)
(5120 x 3200, SSAO, minor config tweaks)


----------



## kx11

resident evil 6

4K
RE 6 Trainer v5.0 by wilsonso
first person view enabled
ENB mod


----------



## AbdullahG

Damn Outlast screenshots...

I scroll down and my heart skips a beat when some scary screenshot appears.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Haha, admit that you had to play Rayman Origins directly afterwards to make up for how horrible you felt inside after playing Outlast xD That game just totally goes into your system and totally destroyes your nerves and sense of comfort. Scary ass freaking game.
> 
> I'm so proud of myself for fighting through it all. But I'm shaken for life ._.


Yeah, I couldn't have the last image in my mind be those freaks in Outlast. Rayman's a nice palate cleanser.

I have a feeling it may take me quite a while to finish it though.


----------



## Saq

Bioshock directx 11:








Outlast on windows 32 bit:


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*

_WIP ENB Preset._


----------



## kx11

Syndicate

4k cropped to 1920x850
dev command enabled
noclip
Hud Toggle
ENB preset


----------



## par

how is syndacate?

i remember riddick: butcher bay (same sw house.. starbreeze), and it is one of my favourite game ever!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> how is syndacate?
> 
> i remember riddick: butcher bay (same sw house.. starbreeze), and it is one of my favourite game ever!


I liked it a lot, though it was basically a pretty generic shooter. Was pretty short too.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I liked it a lot, though it was basically a pretty generic shooter. Was pretty short too.


yeah it's got some ideas that needs expanding but in the end it's a regular shooter

looks stunning on PC if only the bloom can be controlled somehow


----------



## TheRadik

*Timeshift*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

*Guild Wars 2
1440p
Sweet FX*


----------



## Sikkamore

*Outlast*
I absolutely *ADORE* this game. Great work by the dev team!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Pokemon 3D.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> *Outlast*
> I absolutely *ADORE* this game. Great work by the dev team!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice screenies. And yea, it's an amazing game.

My ONLY real quirk with it are the non-scripted animations, which look really unrealisitc at times =/ Hopefully the next Outlast, if they make one, will have better ones =)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Nice screenies. And yea, it's an amazing game.
> 
> My ONLY real quirk with it are the non-scripted animations, which look really unrealisitc at times =/ Hopefully the next Outlast, if they make one, will have better ones =)


I really hope they make another one. I'd love to see the same kind of thing but in a radioactive wasteland like Chernobyl!


----------



## kx11

DmC

4k
2xSGSSAA
free cam
playersonly


----------



## Newbie2009

Metro Last Light. Superb game & the screenshots don't even do it justice, so good looking. Better than Crysis 3 in looks imo. (and a much much better game of course)


----------



## TheRadik

*Trine 2 Goblin Menace*


----------



## TheRadik

*OUTLAST*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *OUTLAST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those bring back some pretty creepy memories lol. I just beat the game a few hours ago; I wasn't too happy with the ending however.


----------



## jim2point0

Dishonored. Downsampled from 8000x4000 -> 2560x1280. Pretty big images so I had to hit them with a small compression bat.


----------



## Milamber

*GRID 2 @ 3600x2025*


----------



## Derko1

Just started playing Amnesia... I've always stayed away because of the lack of surround sound and bland graphics, but enabling some extra settings and getting 5.1 audio working is making it extremely enjoyable! Lighting system for this game is amazing! I love how the lantern throws shadows for each individual rock on the walls and it's got the best parallax mapping in any game I've seen... other than Crysis 1 modded.

Can't wait to get scared!


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K13* Can't wait 2k14


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NBA2K13* Can't wait 2k14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ibj57AZ1WwEmfz.jpg


How do you like this game on PC?

I had it on PS3 and I hear the PC version is missing some features. I hope 2K14 is not the same because I could use a good sports game on PC


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project C.A.R.S.*_


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> How do you like this game on PC?
> I had it on PS3 and I hear the PC version is missing some features. I hope 2K14 is not the same because I could use a good sports game on PC


I've really had the whole series between PC and PS3
PS32k8, 2k11
PC: 2K9, 2k12, 2k13

If it is true that console is a little improved, but I always end up buying the PC version, for the price and for the mods. But also because I have abandoned the console, no game ever, I'll have almost two years without playing anything, does not interest me in the least.








---
*FIFA14 DEMO*


----------



## kx11

DmC


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

5120x1440 to 1920x540









1996x3552 to 607x1080


----------



## TheRadik

*LOST PLANET 3*
Removed blue hue with SweetFX.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Stein3x

*CRYSIS*


----------



## keikei

Castle of Illusion.


----------



## Newbie2009

Amnesia: The dark descent


----------



## TheRadik

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## Timu

Ascend: Hand of Kul(Beta)


----------



## Milamber

*Outlast 3600x2025*



Notice the guy looking under the beds, trying to locate me (I highlighted him, whilst using my video camera night vision)


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Outlast 3600x2025*


Why do I get this feeling that I'm not even to some of the scariest parts of this game yet... And I've already had a few heart attacks. I may never finish it.


----------



## Stein3x

*CRYSIS*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Crysis : Warhead*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Sorry about the pixels...couldn't afford the AA...


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I realize Killzone: Mercenary isn't a PC game, but I still wanted to post and share in-game screenshots, because it's still an incredibly gorgeous game, especially for being on a portable console.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm going to play Slender, alone in the woods tonight, here


----------



## TheRadik

one *Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*

OUTLAST











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Why do I get this feeling that I'm not even to some of the scariest parts of this game yet... And I've already had a few heart attacks. I may never finish it.


I wont go into any details due to spoilers, but from those screenshots I posted it got too much after 10mins or so. I find it a real challenge to control my adrenalin in this game, being chased from medical room to blood smeared corridors, running past whaling victims tied to beds from some satanic experiment, only to find some mad guy chasing me with a huge set of scissors isn't cool. I often just play for short sessions and this is in 3D... it's very scary stuff.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wont go into any details due to spoilers, but from those screenshots I posted it got too much after 10mins or so. I find it a real challenge to control my adrenalin in this game, being chased from medical room to blood smeared corridors, running past whaling victims tied to beds from some satanic experiment, only to find some mad guy chasing me with a huge set of scissors isn't cool. I often just play for short sessions and this is in 3D... it's very scary stuff.


Oh man that sounds awesome, playing it in 3D! I nearly did myself from only playing at 1200p and with non-surround sound speakers ;c


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm going to play Slender, alone in the woods tonight, here


Take your crossbow!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Take your crossbow!


It's OK Brad, I have my tactical flashlight









But I just got all ready and opened the front door, and it's raining










It's now stopped raining so I'm off


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It's OK Brad, I have my tactical flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just got all ready and opened the front door, and it's raining


Ouch! The weather! Well, it's the same here in Sheffield. I think I'd rather have the crossbow than a flash light to shoot Slender in his faceless face. I mean, you can hardly blind him with the light seen has he has no eyes from what I can tell.


----------



## Timu

Outlast looks great!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I've gotta get Outlast... I like scary games.


----------



## Timu

With me getting GTA V tomorrow and planning to post a lot of screenshots, looks like I won't have time for it, oh well, gonna get it much later.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ouch! The weather! Well, it's the same here in Sheffield. I think I'd rather have the crossbow than a flash light to shoot Slender in his faceless face. I mean, you can hardly blind him with the light seen has he has no eyes from what I can tell.


Done and dusted mate








I had 4 or 5 games but I only managed 6 notes best! But it was atmospheric








Now I have to mix the Fraps and camcorder footage, to make the movie!

Next I want to play Outlast in an old mental hospital


----------



## routek

GTA IV













































Fifa 14 demo


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Next I want to play Outlast in an old mental hospital


Good luck with that sir. I can't even talk myself into playing more of it here in the dark bedroom, with my gf home.

Video of that please!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Good luck with that sir. I can't even talk myself into playing more of it here in the dark bedroom, with my gf home.
> 
> Video of that please!


Try playing in in 3D then!!









What really makes me cringe is when you close a door and the darn character you control slams it shut so hard, it echos all around the darn building. The guy with the 2ft long scissors is probably one of the most determined AI that I've ever come across, you can tell he's missed his meds for the past decade with the sickening comments he makes, the song he sings as he searches lockers and beds and the his thirst for blood.

Dark room > 3dvision > $300 headphones and a wife that accidentally taps you on the shoulder to ask if you want a cuppa tea = cardiac arrest and two broken knees from slamming the computer desk so hard with freight


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Done and dusted mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4 or 5 games but I only managed 6 notes best! But it was atmospheric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to mix the Fraps and camcorder footage, to make the movie!
> 
> Next I want to play Outlast in an old mental hospital


You should see the woodland I live right next to. It looks as dense as Far Cry 3 Alpha Build before they removed almost all the trees! It is genuinely scary in those woods, even in the day!

As for a mental hospital, I know a place!


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2- MsSplosionMan*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> GTA IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


care to share enb?

I'd like to test out my new laptop's gtx765m


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider

5120x1440 to 1920x540
AR edited with regedit


----------



## Timu

GTA V

1st mission is in spoiler



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

wow looks better than what I expected. I thought it would look like garbage for consoles.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> wow looks better than what I expected. I thought it would look like garbage for consoles.


I believe the words you are looking for are technical masterpiece. Should be a stunner on PC.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ouch! The weather! Well, it's the same here in Sheffield. I think I'd rather have the crossbow than a flash light to shoot Slender in his faceless face. I mean, you can hardly blind him with the light seen has he has no eyes from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done and dusted mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4 or 5 games but I only managed 6 notes best! But it was atmospheric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to mix the Fraps and camcorder footage, to make the movie!
> 
> Next I want to play Outlast in an old mental hospital
Click to expand...

Here's my production












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Next I want to play Outlast in an old mental hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that sir. I can't even talk myself into playing more of it here in the dark bedroom, with my gf home.
> 
> Video of that please!
Click to expand...

I do know of an abandoned hospital, that did treat/torture the mentally ill. But it's quite far, and I'd have to trespass!
So I'm still looking locally for a Hospital or supposedly Haunted house









Even if my YouTube videos aren't great, making them is still good fun


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I believe the words you are looking for are technical masterpiece. Should be a stunner on PC.


i hope it comes. where it can really shine.


----------



## amd655

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> GTA V
> 
> 1st mission is in spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Wow, fantastic job Rockstar, now that is a game that looks good on console


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Here's my production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know of an abandoned hospital, that did treat/torture the mentally ill. But it's quite far, and I'd have to trespass!
> So I'm still looking locally for a Hospital or supposedly Haunted house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if my YouTube videos aren't great, making them is still good fun










= my face watching you play!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> 5120x1440 to 1920x540
> AR edited with regedit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


AR?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> AR?


Believe he's referring to aspect ratio.


----------



## kx11

yes


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*STALKER : Call of Pripyat - Misery 2.0*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Here's my production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know of an abandoned hospital, that did treat/torture the mentally ill. But it's quite far, and I'd have to trespass!
> So I'm still looking locally for a Hospital or supposedly Haunted house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if my YouTube videos aren't great, making them is still good fun


Oh no lol! I thought you were going to play Slender for real, not on the computer! Silly me. But if you did want to play it for real, scatter letters in the day and come back and night and find them! Also, that was so funny when you turned the corner 5 mins into the game and Slender got you!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = my face watching you play!


Excellent








I'm definitely looking forward to playing Outlast or Amnesia somewhere creepy







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Oh no lol! I thought you were going to play Slender for real, not on the computer! Silly me. But if you did want to play it for real, scatter letters in the day and come back and night and find them! Also, that was so funny when you turned the corner 5 mins into the game and Slender got you!


Slender for real









And yeah, I wasn't expecting to see Slender so soon









Now I'm thinking I might play "Miasmata" in the woods next! Because I have lots of woodland near me, and so just need to find Woodland horror games that will run on HD4000, and will record OK with Fraps









Ultimately I'd like to play at some famous scary locations, and do a bit of a one man ghost hunting, followed by some scary PC gaming


----------



## kx11

Metro LL

5120x2880 to 1080
developer DLC
no AA
very high tessellation


----------



## TheRadik

*Rayman Legends*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to playing Outlast or Amnesia somewhere creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slender for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I wasn't expecting to see Slender so soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I might play "Miasmata" in the woods next! Because I have lots of woodland near me, and so just need to find Woodland horror games that will run on HD4000, and will record OK with Fraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately I'd like to play at some famous scary locations, and do a bit of a one man ghost hunting, followed by some scary PC gaming


Sounds awesome!








You should come up to Sheffield so we can do some Slender hunting in my woodland area. In fact, I could dress up and Slender and you will have to find the papers in the pitch black without having a clue where to go!


----------



## SLOWION

Black Ops 2





FIFA 14





HAWKEN



Mortal Kombat









Hope I didn't spam you guys too much


----------



## Timu

GTA V


----------



## amd655

Gorgeous game that O.O

I hope you are enjoying it Timu


----------



## makesithappen

Nice gta v shots. They've done really well on such dated hardware. Loving every minute of it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Gorgeous game that O.O
> 
> I hope you are enjoying it Timu


I'm enjoying the hell out of it, in fact this game is much more fun than GTA IV, it's like an improved Vice City+San Andreas. I'll be taking pics until the BF4 beta.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'm enjoying the hell out of it, in fact this game is much more fun than GTA IV, it's like an improved Vice City+San Andreas. I'll be taking pics until the BF4 beta.


Which system are you playing it on?


----------



## kx11

PES2014


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Which system are you playing it on?


Xbox 360! Crazy at how 2005 hardware did this.


----------



## nasmith2000

Dang gta v is looking pretty sweet. Trying to decide if i should A) find my ps3; B) go buy the game in an actual store. It's been years since I've done either of those things.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come up to Sheffield so we can do some Slender hunting in my woodland area.


We'd just end up fighting drunk people in the park
































What's better, Outlast or the new Amnesia?


----------



## TheRadik

*RAYMAN LEGENDS*


----------



## crazyg0od33

damn rayman on pc is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*


Agreed, that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Dang gta v is looking pretty sweet. Trying to decide if i should A) find my ps3; B) go buy the game in an actual store. It's been years since I've done either of those things.


As long as you get your hands on it that's all that matters.








This is what GTA IV should had been!


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Dang gta v is looking pretty sweet. Trying to decide if i should A) find my ps3; B) go buy the game in an actual store. It's been years since I've done either of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you get your hands on it that's all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what GTA IV should had been!
Click to expand...

Stop it you. I'm already drooling over those awesome screenshots and now you are telling me its everything GTA IV should have been!? my keyboard isnt waterproof!! xD
but seriously don't stop it looks awesome


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> We'd just end up fighting drunk people in the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's better, Outlast or the new Amnesia?


I'm down with that!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Stop it you. I'm already drooling over those awesome screenshots and now you are telling me its everything GTA IV should have been!? my keyboard isnt waterproof!! xD
> but seriously don't stop it looks awesome


Yeah it's got a ton of activities to do, side missions to do with random npcs, no annoying constant phone calling and more.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> ]Yeah it's got a ton of activities to do, side missions to do with random npcs, no annoying constant phone calling and more.


NO MORE CALLS TO GO BOWLING!? Tho GTA IV had random side missions with NPCs that you had met on the boat over, you could help them out. Those were fun, glad they kept those. I think this might be one of the few games I'll buy on launch day. Unless they use GFWL again, I was a little sad they did that on GTA IV


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> NO MORE CALLS TO GO BOWLING!? Tho GTA IV had random side missions with NPCs that you had met on the boat over, you could help them out. Those were fun, glad they kept those. I think this might be one of the few games I'll buy on launch day. Unless they use GFWL again, I was a little sad they did that on GTA IV


Yep, no more of that annoying stuff. And GFWL is being be discontinued in 2014 so GTA V won't have it.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yep, no more of that annoying stuff. And GFWL is being be discontinued in 2014 so GTA V won't have it.


Im sorry wallet, but GTA V just became a launch day pickup for me. No i cant wait for a sale, this much awesome must be bought as soon as i can get my hands on it!

Also, how does one go about embedding screenshots to this forum? just started using Steam to take screenshots and have a few i wouldn't mind sharing of KSP.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider

5120x1440 to 1920x540
AR edited with regedit


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV ARR


----------



## M3nta1

Some shots I took of my jet powered Bi-Plane as i soared halfway around Kerbin



Landing was not so successful


And there are no mods of any kind applied to this game, nor any fancy graphics improvements.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah it's got a ton of activities to do, side missions to do with random npcs, no annoying constant phone calling and more.


dont forget the strip club where you have to make sure the bouncer isnt watching you before you can touch the girls

not even kidding I got thrown out because my hand just HAPPENED to pull the right trigger


----------



## boredgunner

Trying out the unofficial Icewind Dale remake for NWN 2. Looks, feels, and sounds legit.


----------



## amd655

*Hitman Absolution 2560x1440 - The Force*




*Lost Planet Colonies - Old Hag*



*Overlord 3180x1780-The Force*




*Natural Selection 2 - Old hag*


----------



## _Nikhil

CoD Black Ops


----------



## Timu

More GTA V(until BF4 beta)











Cutscenes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*PES 2014* -SweetFX K-putt'e Config. Downsampling 2560x1440


----------



## kx11

BioShock2
5120x1440 to 1920x540
console commands enabled


----------



## KungMartin90

FFXIV: ARR


----------



## M3nta1

State of Decay came out for PC yesterday. Hopefully the developer takes the time to do a proper port over, increased textures and Mouse + Keyboard support. Captured some screenshots at night, looks decent @1080p, but you can see where its console roots shine through. Notably the grass textures and those little details where the lack of polygons show.


^This house looks like Pizza Boy wont be getting a tip.


^Muscle car, things nearly uncontrollable at any speed but it looks nice.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> State of Decay came out for PC yesterday. Hopefully the developer takes the time to do a proper port over, increased textures and Mouse + Keyboard support. Captured some screenshots at night, looks decent @1080p, but you can see where its console roots shine through. Notably the grass textures and those little details where the lack of polygons show.
> 
> 
> ^This house looks like Pizza Boy wont be getting a tip.
> 
> 
> ^Muscle car, things nearly uncontrollable at any speed but it looks nice.


The lighting seems really nice though. What kinda game is it? Can I get it on Steam?


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> The lighting seems really nice though. What kinda game is it? Can I get it on Steam?


Just came out on Steam Early Access yesterday! however at this point I'm not even sure if the beta supports Mouse + Keyboard. Ive got a 360 gamepad hooked up so no problems there for me.

Game is called State Of Decay, its a mostly realistic zombie survival game. you re-enforce houses to have them act like a home base, collect survivors to band together, and go find supplies to survive. Differs from Day Z mostly in an easy to use inventory management system, single player (for now, rumor has it a co-op mode might be coming soon), and it has a realistic amount of cars! Cars are a bit of a double edged sword, they are great for moving quickly but they also make a ton of noise which attracts zombie attention. Really good game, put 4 hours into it on launch day and plan to put more into it (and get more screenshots) today!


----------



## Xealot

*Some Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Dragonborn DLC):*


----------



## nasmith2000

wow xealot--nice pics. #3 and #6 especially. good stuff


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Just came out on Steam Early Access yesterday! however at this point I'm not even sure if the beta supports Mouse + Keyboard. Ive got a 360 gamepad hooked up so no problems there for me.
> 
> Game is called State Of Decay, its a mostly realistic zombie survival game. you re-enforce houses to have them act like a home base, collect survivors to band together, and go find supplies to survive. Differs from Day Z mostly in an easy to use inventory management system, single player (for now, rumor has it a co-op mode might be coming soon), and it has a realistic amount of cars! Cars are a bit of a double edged sword, they are great for moving quickly but they also make a ton of noise which attracts zombie attention. Really good game, put 4 hours into it on launch day and plan to put more into it (and get more screenshots) today!


Ugh... I've been following this game for a while waiting for its release on the PC. Unfortunately, I do not own any XBox 360 controllers so I will have to continue to wait.


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Ugh... I've been following this game for a while waiting for its release on the PC. Unfortunately, I do not own any XBox 360 controllers so I will have to continue to wait.


I bought my 360 controller specifically to use it for computer, for racing games and the like. Ill try State of Decay without the 360 pad, see if its gotten the keyboard support yet or not.

And now, some pictures during the day! First one is my personal favorite, just looks cool.








*EDIT* Just confirmed, it *DOES* work with keyboard controls now. The negative acceleration on the mouse is something else, so its still using all the controller inputs just mapped to different things. Still gives you the xbox button presses too.


----------



## TheRadik

*Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell BlackList*


----------



## kx11

Bioshock 2


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## amd655

Syndicate 2560x1440 + FOV mod No AA (looks bad)


----------



## Lifeshield




----------



## Psycho666

Deadpool: the game









far too much fun to be legal, and unfortunatly far too short












Spoiler: more pics!


----------



## Cheesepolice

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim






Running on high preset using an AMD APU. It's a bit sluggish, but it'll get better when I recieve my new GPU.

Anyone see who he's suppose to look like? And guess the ingame name while you're at it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons*


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> I bought my 360 controller specifically to use it for computer, for racing games and the like. Ill try State of Decay without the 360 pad, see if its gotten the keyboard support yet or not.
> 
> And now, some pictures during the day! First one is my personal favorite, just looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Just confirmed, it *DOES* work with keyboard controls now. The negative acceleration on the mouse is something else, so its still using all the controller inputs just mapped to different things. Still gives you the xbox button presses too.


It looks sweet! What are the animations like? Are they stiff and lame, or fluid and awesome? Or atleast stiff, but cool-looking =p


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Project C.A.R.S.* Click on pic's for full size high-res!


----------



## Timu

GTA V


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> And now, some pictures during the day! First one is my personal favorite, just looks cool.


That's during the day? Looks really dark.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> I bought my 360 controller specifically to use it for computer, for racing games and the like. Ill try State of Decay without the 360 pad, see if its gotten the keyboard support yet or not.
> 
> And now, some pictures during the day! First one is my personal favorite, just looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Just confirmed, it *DOES* work with keyboard controls now. The negative acceleration on the mouse is something else, so its still using all the controller inputs just mapped to different things. Still gives you the xbox button presses too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks sweet! What are the animations like? Are they stiff and lame, or fluid and awesome? Or atleast stiff, but cool-looking =p
Click to expand...

I havent noticed the animations being overly weird, game has its share of clipping issues and odd choices (Zombies faces peek through a fence, dead zombie leaning against door doesn't move when the door is shut, some actions teleport you though zombies to get them done) But its a fun game, I'm enjoying it and it does look way smoother compared to the 360, according to my friend who has it for 360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That's during the day? Looks really dark.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*


Half of the pictures were during sunrise, so not really day. This is what afternoon looks like, and its more than bright enough. Especially compared to night.


----------



## BradleyW

*Saints Row IV*







*Lost Planet 3*


----------



## Lifeshield

*Resident Evil 6*


----------



## BradleyW

Does Resident Evil 6 still perform like utter crap or did they fix all the poor CPU utilization issues?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does Resident Evil 6 still perform like utter crap or did they fix all the poor CPU utilization issues?


it works really well with me i think update 1.05 fixed everything


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it works really well with me i think update 1.05 fixed everything


In that case I might buy it. I remember running the benchmark and I dropped into the 30's on my system at 1080p.


----------



## Harx

Got my BF 109 G6 out for a spin, first time in Historical







3 kills.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> In that case I might buy it. I remember running the benchmark and I dropped into the 30's on my system at 1080p.


the benchmark is nothing to the game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the benchmark is nothing to the game


That explains the poor performance then.


----------



## kx11

Syndicate

4k to 1920x800


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does Resident Evil 6 still perform like utter crap or did they fix all the poor CPU utilization issues?


I'm downscaling from 2560x1440 and have no issues at all with performance on my sigrig. 60 FPS with no notable dips.

As for the benchmark, I had better performance than you running on an AMD 965BE @ 4ghz and a HD6870, lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm downscaling from 2560x1440 and have no issues at all with performance on my sigrig. 60 FPS with no notable dips.
> 
> As for the benchmark, I had better performance than you running on an AMD 965BE @ 4ghz and a HD6870, lol.


I remember running bench on the hag rig and it was just playable at 1080p and maxed settings, played through it and not a single drop below 60FPS throughout the entire game, same story for my Force rig although i never used the benchmark on it.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm wondering whether to set my custom resolution higher for downscaling. Won't really fix the bad textures though.


----------



## Newbie2009

Need for speed most wanted.


----------



## Timu

Finished GTA V, and because of that this will be my last upload for walkthrough pics











Cutscenes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*PES 2014*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

I think the likenesses in PES 2014 just aren't as good as previous versions for some reason.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn


----------



## kx11

FFXIV

4k to 1920x800


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V (all from "snapmatic" because I don't have a capture card)





(nice easter egg there







)


----------



## GJF47

PES2014 + SweetFX


----------



## Gnickrapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Bioshock 2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks sooo much better than mine, I assume you're downsampling? My Bioshock 2 just looks like ass, no matter what I do


----------



## Kitten

GTA IV... DAT TAXI.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Lost Planet 3


----------



## jim2point0

Alien Rage. It's all the.... nevermind.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 6*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*GTA IV*


----------



## LuminatX

*GTA IV*


----------



## CptAsian

I'll chuck in one (or two) of my GTA IV shots. I love choppers.


----------



## TheRadik

*Crysis 3*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Alien RAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Danisumi

GUYS, for everyone who got turned on by Dark Souls and Hitman Absolution screenshots, they're both 75% reduced on Steam!

And because this is a screenshot thread, here take it.

had some fun with Saints Row IV while crashing cars


----------



## BradleyW

Does saints row iv stutter or lag when you drive fast?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does saints row iv stutter or lag when you drive fast?


Nope, not at all. Only when you fly with your superheroabilites and you hold a person (with another ability) Other than that. No lags, no stutter, just pure fun


----------



## BradleyW

My game stutters horridly when driving but all other games seem fine.


----------



## Danisumi

Well, I'm sorry if this is offtopic, but has anyone else ever experienced problems with steam? After downloading dark souls I can't start the game :/ same happenend with the walking dead, such awesome games which I can't play ,but yet own


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

4k downsampled


----------



## sterik01

How are you liking it so far?

I never played the original.


----------



## kx11

crazy game but fun and not boring at all


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I was looking forward to playing Shadow Warrior... I think my replacement 7970 from MSI should be at home when I get there... Too bad I'm currently playing GTA IV... Maybe I'll take a break for some Shadow Warrior. The original was a classic.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Great Grey Wolf Sif boss fight.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> GUYS, for everyone who got turned on by Dark Souls and Hitman Absolution screenshots, they're both 75% reduced on Steam!


If you havent played *Dark Souls* yet, heres your chance to get it at a steal. On my personal list of top games. REP for bringing this up!


----------



## sterik01

downloaded sniper 3 demo to test out my new laptop


----------



## jim2point0

Shadow Warrior.

Haven't really jumped into the game much. Just doing some resolution and performance testing. These are downsampled from 6000x3000. Minimum FOV is 50 (vertical) which comes to about 85 horizontal at this resolution. Bit high for a MINIMUM fov....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuminatX

*GTA IV*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Splinter BlackList*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

console commands/no hud / no clip
4k


----------



## renaldy

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/gqc6.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/4lr9.png/


----------



## M3nta1

BeamNG.Drive
Facemelting number of screenshots below, hence all the spoiler tags

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Spoiler: How things normally go in this game








__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




Spoiler: Jumping a cube van






*TO INFINITYYY!! AAAND BEYOND!!!*





Spoiler: Hydraulics








__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




Spoiler: Cop Car Abuse









__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Spoiler: Italian Wedge Sportscar Goodness











Spoiler: Italian Sportscar Abuse







__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




Spoiler: Hatchback Abuse









__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Spoiler: I did not stick the landing








__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

And now, after all that carnage, some shots of cars driving around in some actual scenery


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Spoiler: Crusin down the beach in a muscle car


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

More Shadow Warrior. I'm progressing slowly. Such little time to play games these days


----------



## Kitten

Skyrim


----------



## linkin93

ARMA can be so silly, and awesome


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> More Shadow Warrior. I'm progressing slowly. Such little time to play games these days


Tell me about it, I know what ya mean.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> *GTA IV*


what enb is that?


----------



## CptAsian

Played a whole bunch more Euro Truck Simulator 2 tonight. Starting off with an older picture...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I just did a massive upgrade to my truck, and I decided to grab some interesting cargo...



Stopping for gas...



Still going strong in the rain...



Almost there...



And arrived in the dead of the night.



Only to do it all over again...





I can provide the mods I'm currently using if requested.

Meanwhile, in World of Tanks...



Tank train!


----------



## kx11

Shadow warrior


----------



## jim2point0

Shadow Warrior spaaaaaaaam


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior


----------



## Saq

Dead Island Riptide.


----------



## Timu

Quick note: If you don't want to resize pics manually every time you post them, you can simply use this image code:


----------



## TheRadik

Mortirolo in *Alan Wake*


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> Mortirolo in *Alan Wake*


Whut  where is that? Is that really Alan Wake, I can't remember that part


----------



## andrews2547

*GTA V*



"Cool guys don't look at explosions
They blow things up and then take selfies instead"


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *GTA V*
> 
> 
> 
> "Cool guys don't look at explosions
> They blow things up and then take selfies instead"


----------



## Kitten

GTA IV. Dat Rolls Royce


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

4k to 1080
SweetFX


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Whut  where is that? Is that really Alan Wake, I can't remember that part


With the "Free Camera", the very large forest mapping. In one part of the mountains is that piece, it should be a mountain, but it is with road








*Narco Terror*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KungMartin90

MP3 (can't believe I didn't play this earlier. It turned out being way better than I expected. Once you get past the kinda lame opening, it starts getting really sick. I love all the subtle things like how the enemies die, it's just so satisfying







).


----------



## nasmith2000

For those playing shadow warrior....worth it? Looks good but wondering if the game play is entertaining?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> For those playing shadow warrior....worth it? Looks good but wondering if the game play is entertaining?


entertaining ? YES

worth it ?! maybe the price needs to be lower since the game's performance is unoptimized specially when you go higher than 1080p

but it's the dark horse of September for sure , you don't want to miss it

also you might get a 75% sale coupon with the game so if you do get Hard Reset the best FPS i ever played ( the hardest too )


----------



## Saq

Shadow Warrior:


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> what enb is that?


It's not 1 enb really, I've taken a few things from each and been tweaking it myself.
I'll probably post a link soon enough


----------



## TheRadik

*OUTLAST*
Final part of the game


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Toology

Playing some Oblivion again, damn what a great game!













Flowers are purdy


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Playing some Oblivion again, damn what a great game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers are purdy


Man! I wish this game wasn't so un-optimized. I keep going back to it through the years and am always super disapointed at how badly it runs.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! I wish this game wasn't so un-optimized. I keep going back to it through the years and am always super disapointed at how badly it runs.


Yeah i know what you mean. Im running it with adaptive V-Sync and am getting between 50-60fps but my GPU's only go up to around 40% max. You would think it would pull alittle more to keep it steady at 60 but its not a big deal, its very very enjoyable still.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> entertaining ? YES
> 
> worth it ?! maybe the price needs to be lower since the game's performance is unoptimized specially when you go higher than 1080p
> 
> but it's the dark horse of September for sure , you don't want to miss it
> 
> also you might get a 75% sale coupon with the game so if you do get Hard Reset the best FPS i ever played ( the hardest too )


Thanks I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Playing some Oblivion again, damn what a great game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers are purdy


I loved that game when I was a kid! <3 :') ( Wings of Kynareth almost make me shed a tear :') )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *OUTLAST*
> Final part of the game
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol! Cripple! :-D


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## connectwise

LOL nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> With the "Free Camera", the very large forest mapping. In one part of the mountains is that piece, it should be a mountain, but it is with road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Narco Terror*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


interesting looking game


----------



## Cheesepolice

*Bioshock Infinite:*


Spoiler: Click to see teh awesome game


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

5120X1440 downsampled


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR* , nice game


----------



## Timu

Tomorrow this thread should be flooded with BF4 beta screens...


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Tomorrow this thread should be flooded with BF4 beta screens...


Thanks for reminding me :-D


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*pCARS*_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jesus Christ! When is the release date for this game?!







Every time I see your screenshots, its like i'm at a strip club.....


----------



## M3nta1

Every time I see project cars im all


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Every time I see project cars im all


Great minds think alike! Lol!


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Every time I see project cars im all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike! Lol!
Click to expand...

Yah man! The game just looks computer-cripplingly pretty.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Every time I see project cars im all


Seriously, when is this game coming out? Lol.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Seriously, when is this game coming out? Lol.


I think I've heard spring of 2014, if I'm not mistaken. I'm in the same boat as you guys.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Thanks fellas, but as of right now the game is scheduled for spring 2014 to release! Wish a had a more firm date for you guys









Cheers, Mario


----------



## Milamber

I have been wanting to signup for this game in soo long, I even emailed the devs and told em I'd pay! I got no reply... How did you end up with it?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I've been pleasantly surprised with how Splinter Cell Blacklist has been looking. Looking forward to what Unreal 4 engine will do.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have been wanting to signup for this game in soo long, I even emailed the devs and told em I'd pay! I got no reply... How did you end up with it?


Yeah, it's getting really good lately with the latest physics updates. I purchased it back in 2011 when they had signups available!


----------



## Toology

Some more Oblivion pictures before BF4 takes over this thread later


----------



## CPUassassin




----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> MP3 (can't believe I didn't play this earlier. It turned out being way better than I expected. Once you get past the kinda lame opening, it starts getting really sick. I love all the subtle things like how the enemies die, it's just so satisfying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I love this game









It also makes me excited for GTA V since some of the gameplay elements will be used in that game


----------



## SLOWION

Picked up NBA 2K13 the other day for $5 and immediately downloaded a ton of mods

















Battlefield 3 (had to get one last game before people abandon it







)





Pro Evolution Soccer 2013


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## Saq

Bioshock Inifinite






I was getting awful texture pop in which might be evident in some of my screenshots,
To fix this problem up, I had to add these lines from a youtube video comment:
Quote:


> These will work. If you think about what each does you will understand why.
> 
> [TextureStreaming]
> 
> PoolSize= Your Vram (I have a 1GB GPU which is 1024 so I use 512)
> 
> UseTextureFileCache=False (Preloading which causes the stuttering to begin with, console nonsense.)
> 
> TexturePoolSizeReductionMB=0 (Speaks for itself.)
> 
> LowPCTexturePoolSizeMB=256 (Default, increasing this forces the game to use﻿ low res textures at higher pool sizes which defeats the whole purpose of the fix, lower if paranoid.)


The poolsize is dependent on your Gpu it would seem, so if you have a bigger Vram, you'll need to use a different value.


----------



## kx11

played a little bit of BF4 beta , not impressed at all

it's like BF3.5


----------



## Lhotse

*Battlefield 4*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0105-02-06-77_zps42078265.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0105-01-38-78_zpsff3407ce.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0105-03-36-74_zpsa7cfafa3.png.html


----------



## jellis142

It runs well for a Beta (at least on my rig), and it looks just like BF3. One thing I LOVE is the new map. World of difference.

Not to mention, nearly a solid 60fps with the default Ultra settings. Burning and exploding vehicles dip down a bit, but I'm happy.


----------



## Saq

Running Metro Last Light in DirectX 9. I simply have to run it in this mode or else my framerate will be dead constantly.








As a nice little bonus, I was able to up the anti aliasing to x2 and it made the game look so much better with most of the jaggies smoothed out.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm just going to assume those were spoilers since I havent finished 2033 yet. Oh well


----------



## jim2point0

*Shadow Warrior*


----------



## jim2point0

Shadow Warrior. Tried my hand at a few portraits.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> It runs well for a Beta (at least on my rig), and it looks just like BF3. One thing I LOVE is the new map. World of difference.
> 
> Not to mention, nearly a solid 60fps with the default Ultra settings. Burning and exploding vehicles dip down a bit, but I'm happy.


I for one, am really happy about the return of 'Commander Mode' from 2142 and the new boats look kool also.

more BF 4 (max settings)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0108-26-08-82_zps7168fdff.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0108-23-56-50_zpsaadd6261.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf42013-10-0108-11-45-83_zps28abfa04.png.html


----------



## Derko1

I love how the look of the map changes dynamically. This is after the building was taken down... I can only imagine what the weather effects look like!


----------



## Danisumi

To be honest, I think I'll like CoD more. Battlefield 4 seems to me like a Battlefield 3 with other maps :S Maybe it's just me. But I'm not that drawn into Battlefield 4 like I was with Battlefield 3 (or BC2).

The only thing I'll be eagerly wating for is the singleplayer


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> To be honest, I think I'll like CoD more. Battlefield 4 seems to me like a Battlefield 3 with other maps :S Maybe it's just me. But I'm not that drawn into Battlefield 4 like I was with Battlefield 3 (or BC2).
> 
> The only thing I'll be eagerly wating for is the singleplayer


I played Bf4 last night for 2 hours after launch, and what I can report back with is BF4 is an improvement over BF3 in nearly every way.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Bureau*,


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> I played Bf4 last night for 2 hours after launch, and what I can report back with is BF4 is an improvement over BF3 in nearly every way.


Or maybe it's only because of my crappy hardware, but naaa I don't think so.
Even my old gtx 570 runs it ultra on 1080p. The only other reason why I don't like it could be, that I haven't played BF3 in about 6 months.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> I played Bf4 last night for 2 hours after launch, and what I can report back with is *BF4 is an improvement over BF3 in nearly every way*.


LOL'd hard.

Good joke


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I had such high hopes for that game. I pre-ordered it and _tried_ to play it for a few days but it was so buggy and I could not finish it. Such a shame too, it seem's the devs tried to do too much with the game mechanics and failed to do one thing right aside from the beautiful graphics.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00006_zps601c41b4.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00024_zps89a28c9a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-04_00027_zps68e1c633.jpg.html


----------



## KungMartin90

BF4 Open Beta stuttering like crazy for me. You guys are getting it too right?


----------



## kx11

it's not with me


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> BF4 Open Beta stuttering like crazy for me. You guys are getting it too right?


smooth for me...


----------



## CptAsian

Battlefield 4 Beta. I get decent FPS on ultra. Nothing like BF3, though, but that's expected. Got a few screens in the past hour before it finally crashed on me. It did take about 20 minutes to get into a game, though. Definitely worth it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not bad for my first game.















I also managed to do something I've never done in BF3.



Flip a tank.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm just going to assume those were spoilers since I havent finished 2033 yet. Oh well


They kinda were, it was mostly about Artyom's past.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> BF4 Open Beta stuttering like crazy for me. You guys are getting it too right?


It seem's to come and go for me. It runs great for a while then tends to get a bit sluggish for a bit, then it's ok again. It is Beta and BF 3 Beta was the same for me at first then after the launch it got a lot better. Also, it was loading just fine for most of the day, then a few of us in my TS 3 server kept crashing after starting the game, then had trouble spawning into the game after re-starting, no matter what server we tried, then it was ok after about an hour of that. Go figure.








I wish Bohemia could _vastly_ improve ArmA 3, which only seems to have gotten worse as far as framerate goes since it officially released.


----------



## Timu

BF4 beta in spectator mode









360 version


----------



## TheRadik

Shadow WarrioR


----------



## BradleyW

I love how shadow warrior looks, but I uninstalled it after an hour. It is a terrible game and it only uses half of my CPU so the frames drop to 55 in combat!


----------



## Newbie2009

All those BF4 shots look flat like DX9, no tessellation like DX11


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> All those BF4 shots look flat like DX9, no tessellation like DX11


It's a pretty, current-gen game. It's not DX11 at all. They just use a DX11 wrapper for the performance, not the features.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> All those BF4 shots look flat like DX9, no tessellation like DX11


It looks like ass. I'm a BF3 premium user so i'm not trolling.


----------



## Milamber

I reckon the reason frame rate appears so good with BF4 beta is because of several things.


Lots of flat surfaces from buildings
Very little vegetation
Very little tessellation


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is a terrible game and it only uses half of my CPU so the frames drop to 55 in combat!












Are you complaining about having a _minimum_ of 55fps on a 60hz monitor?

And yeah those BF4 shoots look kinda disappointing. How much did things improve between beta and release last time?


----------



## Fusion Racing

GT5, because I've only just bought a PS3.











It's not a PC game, but hey, the audio is routed through my PC and I'm using the same monitor for both, so close enough. Photomode is fun, so is the game, just get annoyed with the banding in the sky of some screenshots, couldn't get it to stop doing it either.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you complaining about having a _minimum_ of 55fps on a 60hz monitor?


Even if Bradley is, that's no problem because the refresh rate on the LCD has no bearing on frame rate unless he has VSYNC enabled.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I reckon the reason frame rate appears so good with BF4 beta is because of several things.
> 
> 
> Lots of flat surfaces from buildings
> Very little vegetation
> Very little tessellation


Um, the framerate is god awful in the BF4 beta, it's extremely unoptimized.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Even if Bradley is, that's no problem because the refresh rate on the LCD has no bearing on frame rate unless he has VSYNC enabled.


?

I mentioned his monitor's refresh rate because on a 120hz screen it would be understandable to demand minimums over 60. Dipping from 120 to 55 would be far more jarring than 60 to 55.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Um, the framerate is god awful in the BF4 beta, it's extremely unoptimized.


On my rig it's fine, I get very responsive game-play and frame rate is also tip top.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> On my rig it's fine, I get very responsive game-play and frame rate is also tip top.


Not for me, and not for the majority of players on my server.


----------



## Milamber

Are you using the latest betas?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Not for me, and not for the majority of players on my server.


I havent checked actual framereate, but i am running it all on high on my mini-ITX rig, with a single 7850 and a non-overclocked haswell i5 and not seeing ANY performance drops at all.

The people on the server were also complaining but I had no issues


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Iron Golem boss fight. He's big, slow, and hits like a motha trucka!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> On my rig it's fine, I get very responsive game-play and frame rate is also tip top.


I'm having problems even with 2 670s, let alone 1!!!D=


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> On my rig it's fine, I get very responsive game-play and frame rate is also tip top.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having problems even with 2 670s, let alone 1!!!D=
Click to expand...

Same here. Runs like garbage on my machine with 2 4GB 680s. Though I'm not using the latest beta drivers. Seen people having a lot of issues with them.


----------



## kx11

i'm running the game with the latest Beta and it runs like butter


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm running the game with the latest Beta and it runs like butter


Interesting same drivers, same video cards, SLI = same result


----------



## Timu

So it's better on 700 series cards than 600 series ones???


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> So it's better on 700 series cards than 600 series ones???


Well from a technological perspective of course.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Bureau*,


This game looks pretty sweet! How is it?


----------



## Saq

More Metro Last Light DirectX 9








I chose to spare Pavel's life, as I thought it might open up another interesting bit of storyline later on.


----------



## Danisumi

BF4 runs damn smooth on my rig. I'm on a i7 2600 non overclocked and on a Asus gtx 570 xD
It runs damn smooth on ultra, don't know why all are having problems


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> This game looks pretty sweet! How is it?


It's a game set in the late 60's and alien themed. It is an action game in the third person like Mass Effect, you can customize your companions, if they die in battle you can recruit more companions when you're on base, and if you gain experience you gain new skills. You can send companions to do missions to gain experience like Assassin's Creed. The game on hard mode is quite challenging, often because of the IA from your peers

*Rayman Legends*


----------



## Saq

Grid 2 Demolition Derby


----------



## Timu

Now I can finally run BF4 on average of 30-50FPS, had to install different drivers and use v-sync.


----------



## Toology

More Oblivion, i cant stop playing this game


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danisumi

Just asking, what is with that project cars? Is that a demo or what? I still don't get it why you show us all these awesome pics, but that game comes out on 2014


----------



## KungMartin90

I finnished Max Payne 3 and desperately need a new game to play >.< MP3 was epic, I actually want a MP4 now. Didn't think I'd ever say that (considering it's not the original developer).

Anyway, my last batch of screenies


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just asking, what is with that project cars? Is that a demo or what? I still don't get it why you show us all these awesome pics, but that game comes out on 2014


Closed beta. They have enough people so they arent letting anyone in. So we have to live vicariously through screenshots


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I finnished Max Payne 3 and desperately need a new game to play >.< MP3 was epic, I actually want a MP4 now. Didn't think I'd ever say that (considering it's not the original developer).
> 
> Anyway, my last batch of screenies
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Loved this game!


Loved Max Payne 3, was basically playing a movie. Brilliant stuff. I spy Mirrors Edge 75% off on steam, thats supposed to be another really cool game (Sans shooting as far as im aware, just freerunning). Xvom Enemy Unknown is also 5 bucks, great little game. Its a turn based RTS, but quite fun. And if you dont have them yet, Bioshock 1 and 2 are 10 bucks each. Plenty of options out there so you dont have to suffer from awesome game withdraws


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Gargoyle @ Anor Londo.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> I finnished Max Payne 3 and desperately need a new game to play >.< MP3 was epic, I actually want a MP4 now. Didn't think I'd ever say that (considering it's not the original developer).


If you think your a badass like many have done till they played Brothers, then I STRONGLY recommend this game. Let us know how you go, probably the saddest game I've ever played that has caused me to actually address real life stuff.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Ornstein and Smough boss fight. This is FromSofts version of a fair fight.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dark Souls. Ornstein and Smough boss fight. This is FromSofts version of a fair fight.


One of these days I'm going to have to learn how to use a controller and play this game. I've owned it since they released the console port a while back but after trying to play it with my keyboard and mouse, I gave up on it after 20 minutes.


----------



## nasmith2000

NBA 2K14

ENB (Hax0rz1337) + Sweetfx

My first shots of NBA 2K14 since it's release earlier this week. First game in career mode (drafted by Trail Blazers). Testing the ENB settings and added a default sweetfx profile to add a little sharpening. Will get to tweaking it at some point. Needed a little sharpening though. Combo still needs a lot of work but better than vanilla IMO. My NBA 2K13 was/is dialed in after many moons of messing around and testing various mods. Going to have to be patient while the modders go to work on the new release. I think the starting point is better so I'm anxious to see what they come up with.


----------



## Saq

Metro Last Light directx 9


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14* with SweetFX
as the game is graphically same as the 2k13 with sweetFX try to change at least some


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> One of these days I'm going to have to learn how to use a controller and play this game. I've owned it since they released the console port a while back but after trying to play it with my keyboard and mouse, I gave up on it after 20 minutes.


Definitely pick up a controller and install the resolution fix! This game is awesome! One of my top games of all time.


----------



## kx11

FFXIV 5120x1880 to 1920x705 , SweetFX


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

TERA: Rising
2160X1215
no Extras just ingame settings.

All of my characters current outfits


----------



## Saq

I think that Tera game has a bit of an identity crisis. Is it trying to be serious with some good action, or a cosplay mmo convention where everyone can cyber each other within 10 metres of the enemy.


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 4 - SweetFX monochrome + film grain

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687018/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687019/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687021/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687022/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687023/width/1920/height/1000

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687027/width/1080/height/1440 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687028/width/1080/height/1440 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687029/width/1080/height/1440 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687030/width/1080/height/1440 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687031/width/1080/height/1440 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1687032/width/1080/height/1440


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I think that Tera game has a bit of an identity crisis. Is it trying to be serious with some good action, or a cosplay mmo convention where everyone can cyber each other within 10 metres of the enemy.


nah thats just how korean mmorpgs are.

Its kinda like LoL, where all the champs have their serious mode and then a bunch of them have thematic goofy and for kicks and giggles type of skins, like all the Pool party skins, and the Arcade Skins, and the "pentakill" skins. its kinda like that.

MMO players love customization of their charcters, and alot of korean mmorpgs captilize on it because the gamers love it.
Especially the female players(such as myself) whom love to snatch up clothes and flair for their characters.

TERA is a very very very korean game. every korean style strategy works in it, it has very standard korean style questing and character progression, its a very deeply modern age korean game.(older age kmmorpgs games were more mob grinding, the modern age kmmorpgs are grindy questers. influced by WoW and everquest)
The core design of kor mmos is really deeply set into questing grind. which is great for players like me who excell at that sort of game play.


----------



## TheRadik

*Crysis 3*


----------



## Atham

How are you getting BF4 open beta to work? I can't seem to be able to play it. Any tips? It keeps on saying loading... and then goes black.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> TERA: Rising
> 2160X1215
> no Extras just ingame settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All of my characters current outfits


Those characters are adorable.







Have you played the new final fantasy mmrpg?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Those characters are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played the new final fantasy mmrpg?


Nope.

Well i played the demo of it at PAX Prime and made a character to see what i would play but i have no interest in FF14, its generic. I have 3 other mmorpgs after TERA that i play. FF14 isn't even a thought for me.

I'm waiting for WildStar though, now that is going to be an awesome game.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

oops.


----------



## keikei

*WildStar*. I see the appeal. The art style is definitely reminiscent of cowboy bebop/outlaw star.


----------



## amd655

Playing on Old Hag rig currently as i am having issues with stability even at stock with my x79 PC








Will sort it hopefully.
*Sleeping Dogs 1920x1080 Maxed Normal SSAA+FXAA*


----------



## TheRadik

Freeweekend *X-Com Enemy Unknow*


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *WildStar*. I see the appeal. The art style is definitely reminiscent of cowboy bebop/outlaw star.


oh

my

god

how did you get these D:

I WANT SO BAD


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How are you getting BF4 open beta to work? I can't seem to be able to play it. Any tips? It keeps on saying loading... and then goes black.


Update your drivers to 327.23 WHQL(the Beta's seem to make it worse for me but other people 'claim' otherwise.) and install Nvidia Inspector and use the BF 4 presets.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> oh
> 
> my
> 
> god
> 
> how did you get these D:
> 
> I WANT SO BAD


I just went to the *homepage*. Click on the media section. Seems the BETA is up and running, so hopefully the full game is released soon.


----------



## TheRadik

Shadow WarrioR


----------



## amd655




----------



## iARDAs

Trine 2


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dishonoured*


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Dishonored*


Is this your first playthrough ?
I thought it was one of the best games of the year. ENJOY !









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2012-12-29_00015.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2012-12-29_00002.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2012-12-29_00007.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2012-12-24_00001.jpg.html


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is this your first playthrough ?
> I thought it was one of the best games of the year. ENJOY !


Yes it is.

Thanks.


----------



## SLOWION

My BF4 contributions...unfortunately on low settings lol


----------



## The_Nephilim

1St Up is Falcon 4 BMS 4.32 a F-16 Block 52 Simulator:







Next is "Rise Of Flight" a WWI Simulator..:


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *WildStar*. I see the appeal. The art style is definitely reminiscent of cowboy bebop/outlaw star.


Looks nice. Are there any cash-shop items yet and is it balanced?


----------



## TheRadik

NFS: MOST WANTED


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

4k SweetFX


----------



## amd655

*DEFIANCE 1080p*


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Looks nice. Are there any cash-shop items yet and is it balanced?


I'm not well informed about the game. You can register for the *BETA*, if you want to check it out though.


----------



## amd655

*Sleeping Hounds Special PAINT Edition*



Cropped


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## IrishCallaghan

Battlefield 4 - 2560x1440 Ultra settings no MSAA. Did a bit of tweaking in Photoshop.


----------



## TheRadik

*Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012)*

TITSUBISHI EVOLUTION X :


----------



## kx11

FF XIV 4000X2800 Downsample - sweetFX - FXAA - bicubic sharper










4k Downsample - sweetFX - FXAA - bicubic sharper


----------



## Seely Sassage

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## darkdeus

GTA 4 downsampled from 4k with simple ENB.


----------



## Mr357

Star Citizen Alpha (Hangar Module)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> GTA 4 downsampled from 4k with simple ENB.


Dude, that look's fricken tight !
Do you by any chance have the link to the ENB you used ? and are you using any other mods aside from ENB ?
That is by far, the best GTA IV I've ever seen.
+ 1 rep


----------



## philhalo66

some Dead Space 3 on my new monitor 2560x1440


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Dude, that look's fricken tight !
> Do you by any chance have the link to the ENB you used ? and are you using any other mods aside from ENB ?
> That is by far, the best GTA IV I've ever seen.
> + 1 rep


Hey thanks! Here's the ENB I used: http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/simple-enb-for-natural-and-realistic-lighting-f20765
Check out this video from the creator of the enb: 



I used the same mods as him except I also used better city textures.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Hey thanks! Here's the ENB I used: http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/simple-enb-for-natural-and-realistic-lighting-f20765
> Check out this video from the creator of the enb:
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same mods as him except I also used better city textures.


What would you say the chances of me running those mods with a playable framerate on my system?


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> What would you say the chances of me running those mods with a playable framerate on my system?


Pretty good I'd say. I have a 4670k and two gtx470s in sli. I get 30-60fps with those mods at 1440p. 1080p is about the same but slightly better. At 4K resolution I run out of vram though and have some issues with textures loading at times. I get around 20 fps just driving around but lower when there's lots of action. 1440p, with some smaa from sweetfx, looks about as good when your playing as 4K. You really only notice the increase in quality when you look closely in screenshots.


----------



## KungMartin90

Far Cry 3




Warhammer 40K Space Marine


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> I used the same mods as him except I also used better city textures.


What 'better city textures' ? The textures are actually one of the most impressive things I see. Still have a link ?


----------



## TheRadik

*X-Com Enemy Unknow*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Pretty good I'd say. I have a 4670k and two gtx470s in sli. I get 30-60fps with those mods at 1440p. 1080p is about the same but slightly better. At 4K resolution I run out of vram though and have some issues with textures loading at times. I get around 20 fps just driving around but lower when there's lots of action. 1440p, with some smaa from sweetfx, looks about as good when your playing as 4K. You really only notice the increase in quality when you look closely in screenshots.


Sounds good ill go ahead and re-download it off steam and give the mods a try, i doubt my 285's will do 1440P but 1080 will probably be fine


----------



## Kitten

Just took my first stab at downsampling. This is running at 3200x1800 EDIT: OOPS forgot to change the picture size!


----------



## KungMartin90

Far Cry 3














W40k Space Marine


----------



## TheRadik

*Darksiders + SweetFX 1.4*
























































*Darksiders + SweetFX 1.5 (Chromantic Aberration + DPX)* with the 1.5 works the combination


----------



## darkdeus

Here ya go: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=5906
Overall though GTA 4 is a pain to mod. I had to downgrade my steam version and disable windows live for the enb to work.

Nice shot kitten. I would recommend that you use SMAA from sweetfx to get rid of the rest of the aliasing though.


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

4k
sweetFX


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkdeus*
> 
> Here ya go: http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=5906
> Overall though GTA 4 is a pain to mod. I had to downgrade my steam version and disable windows live for the enb to work.
> 
> Nice shot kitten. I would recommend that you use SMAA from sweetfx to get rid of the rest of the aliasing though.


Thanks for the tip. I enabled FXAA AND SMAA. I have also increased the screen resolution to that of 4k. (3840x2160) I know there is probably room for improvement but how does this look?



How do I post the image in full size?


----------



## kx11

4k is not enough to kill jaggies in GTA4


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 4k is not enough to kill jaggies in GTA4


Very true! Could you possibly tell me how I post full size images? I'm entering in the right dimensions and they're still being posted as small images.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Very true! Could you possibly tell me how I post full size images? I'm entering in the right dimensions and they're still being posted as small images.


upload the image somewhere else ( minus )

copy the direct link

use this code









also enable ' forum full width " from the preferences below this thread


----------



## Kitten

test


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## darkdeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 4k is not enough to kill jaggies in GTA4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Very true! Could you possibly tell me how I post full size images? I'm entering in the right dimensions and they're still being posted as small images.


Yea I realized I didn't have smaa on for the ones I posted and aliasing is still an issue. Yours look better though Kitten. I can view the full 4K image with no problems by right clicking and opening the image in a new tab. I find it better to resize them to your native res since that is how the game looks to you. There's no point in looking at a zoomed in 4k image.


----------



## SLOWION

Played some Witcher 2 today


----------



## h2spartan

In honor of the incoming Batman: Arkham Origins I had to reinstall Arkham City. I threw in some sweetfx and voila....


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> In honor of the incoming Batman: Arkham Origins I had to reinstall Arkham City. I threw in some sweetfx and voila....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That does look pretty sexy-.


----------



## philhalo66

To counter the Far Cry 2 screenshots above here are some Far Cry 1 screenshots i took before i died lol this game is insanely hard


----------



## TheRadik

*NFS MOST WANTED*


----------



## philhalo66

Resident evil 4 nostalgia hour FTW I had to tweak the config file to even get the game to work at 1440P


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Resident evil 4 nostalgia hour FTW I had to tweak the config file to even get the game to work at 1440P


That's why your build is called broken butterfly true?¿


----------



## kx11

FF 14
SweetFX


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> To counter the Far Cry 2 screenshots above here are some Far Cry 1 screenshots i took before i died lol this game is insanely hard


One of my favourite games of all time, Far Cry, the first one. Blew me away back then, and the graphics are still quite impressive, especially considering how old it is now. Can you believe it's almost 10 years old? Look at other games from that time and it's even more impressive.

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Without SweetFX*


*With SweetFX*








*Bioshock 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> That's why your build is called broken butterfly true?¿


Ha you guessed it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> One of my favourite games of all time, Far Cry, the first one. Blew me away back then, and the graphics are still quite impressive, especially considering how old it is now. Can you believe it's almost 10 years old? Look at other games from that time and it's even more impressive.
> 
> *Far Cry 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Without SweetFX*
> 
> 
> *With SweetFX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bioshock 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah it has help up fairly well over the years and your are right compared to other games from the same year its even more impressive


----------



## KungMartin90

Warhammer 40K Space Marine (such a good looking game for an old game with low requirements)


----------



## Lhotse

*Alan Wake*

* I've had this game for years(thank's to a Steam sale) and am just now getting around to playing it.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00003_zps03f0f01a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00008_zps10548305.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00006_zps4a8032d9.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00007_zps0473d1b0.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

you should try AW with enb/sweetfx it's another story


----------



## TheRadik

*Splinter Cell BlackList*


----------



## Brulf

Dishonored Eyefinity + SweetFX

Just decided to play it have had it awhile thought it was about time lol


----------



## philhalo66

Just one screenshot of dead space 2 for now, it keeps crashing so I'm reinstalling it. but it does run well at 1440P


----------



## h2spartan

Here's a couple more Arkham City. I can't believe I didn't play more of this game when I first purchased it. It really is a lot of fun. I had to pre-order Origins!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Alan Wake*
> 
> * I've had this game for years(thank's to a Steam sale) and am just now getting around to playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00003_zps03f0f01a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00008_zps10548305.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00006_zps4a8032d9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-08_00007_zps0473d1b0.jpg.html


Believe me, you'll LOVE this game. It's one of my all time favourites


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Believe me, you'll LOVE this game. It's one of my all time favourites


Mine too! Fantastic story and a very atmospheric game (creepy). I've played it through a few times. Just goes to show a game doesn't need to have multiplayer to be great.


----------



## iARDAs

Alan Wake was a great game. A bit repetetive in combat but a great game.


----------



## KungMartin90

Just for fun (The Order 1886 on PS4):












PC who?

;-D


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k14, a few more randoms

playing with some of the early mods, and tweaking enb and sweetfx.

coming out a little darker than in game--regardless, still needs some tweaking.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should try AW with enb/sweetfx it's another story


I'm using SweetFX already but going through all the hassle with an ENB for a game that's not even an RPG just isn't worth it to me. I run a lot of mods in games like The Elder Scrolls, Fallout 3, New Vegas, Dragon Age Origins & II, GTA IV, etc. but I'm only going to play this through once and then American Nightmare and that will it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Splinter Cell BlackList*


----------



## iARDAs

Brutal Legend


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you should try AW with enb/sweetfx it's another story


Do you have any specific settings?


----------



## Unknownm

bf4 beta, Ultra settings, AA Deferred High, AA 0x. Around 60fps+ to 35fps (in heavy rendering areas). If I even touch AA 2x, the game is unplayable.

AA Deferred works awesome and has no hit in performance with my settings.


----------



## renaldy

Battlefield 4 Beta


----------



## Gnickrapon

Wish BF4 Beta would work for me


----------



## TheRadik

*Mark of the Ninja*


----------



## crazyg0od33

One of my favorite games of the past few years right there


----------



## gtdavid

Love the screens from Battlefield 4 Beta and Splinter Cell.
What graphic card you guys have?


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

4k
SweetFX


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Love the screens from Battlefield 4 Beta and Splinter Cell.
> What graphic card you guys have?


It's listed in my sig.=3


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Shadow Warrior


Looks good!

I want to play Shadow Warrior so bad... Unfortunately I'm STILL waiting for my replacement 7970 from MSI... It's officially been a month... Ugh... I wouldn't be surprised if I could get a new 290 or 290X before I get my 7970 back.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It's listed in my sig.=3


Missed that among all the images!
Nice cards! Looks really good!


----------



## TheMasses

Hope this works
Borderlands 2
3200x1800
SweetFX mod by jim2point0

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10216091806/
Screenshot558718 by TheMasses1, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10216043576/
Screenshot458237 by TheMasses1, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10215903074/
Screenshot297155 by TheMasses1, on Flickr
Some Minor PS editing

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10215924605/
Screenshot218080 by TheMasses1, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10215909346/
Screenshot65433 by TheMasses1, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10215982003/
Screenshot24052 by TheMasses1, on Flickr

I'll stop here.. don't want to over stay my welcome.


----------



## CptAsian

*Skyrim*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gabkicks

I took this screenshot while watching replay of my race in pcars


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> Missed that among all the images!
> Nice cards! Looks really good!


Thanks, and I agree that they're awesome.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Some random shots. I'm on NG+, so getting to those boss fights is a little tougher this time around.


----------



## kx11

1440p
SweetFX
4xSGSSAA


----------



## amd655

Vanilla Skidrim 1080p


----------



## Kamakazi

Hey! I made this thread almost 5 years ago!

To celebrate, a R2TW screenshot:


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

4k
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## kx11

ff xiv

sweetfx
4k
2xSGSSAA


























5120X1880 to 1920X705
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*


----------



## MIGhunter

What is
Quote:


> sweetfx
> 4k
> 2xSGSSAA


----------



## TheMasses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> What is


SweetFx is an injector that allows you to tweak the way your game looks. INFO HERE

4K is the original image resolution. Probably achieved by downsampleing. INFO HERE

2xSGSSAA INFO HERE

Hope this helps.


----------



## amd655

*DmC 4*


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *DmC 4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wait,wait,wait, WUT?
since when is there a DmC 4?


----------



## amd655

Since 2008..................
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_May_Cry_4


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Since 2008..................
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_May_Cry_4


oh wait, sry







I mixed it up with another game, my mistake


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> oh wait, sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed it up with another game, my mistake


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Vanilla Skidrim 1080p


Huh... I've never heard of this "Skidrim" game. Is it a new release? Is it a recipe? I could go for some vanilla skidrim right about now


----------



## HiCZoK

Skyrim still looks fantastic. I actually prefer vanilla look, instead of overloaded mod look


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Skyrim still looks fantastic. I actually prefer vanilla look, instead of overloaded mod look


Same here









Here is a modded Skyrim by me so far, with SweetFX and some texture tweaks, with Ugrids at 9.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Bureau*


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*


----------



## LuminatX

*SNOW - Pre Alpha - 3200x1800*


----------



## Timu

BF4 beta(may be my last):






I couldn't upload the last one because it had the f word in it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

*SKYRIM*






*Kerbal Space Program*






*Tomb Raider*




*Resident evil 4*





*Black Mesa*


----------



## HiCZoK

Shadow Warrior
this game


----------



## TheRadik

*The Bureau*


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

5120X1880 to 1920x705

sweetFX

2xSGSSAA


----------



## kx11

terrible IQ is terrible


----------



## TheRadik

*Nfs Most Wanted 2012*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Went through my WoW screenshots from the past 6 years of playing. Had a couple laughs and nostalgic moments.


Spoiler: Wrath Of The Lich King



Guild Run in ICC 25

5-manning OS 25

Proud of my DPS here

And here

Solo healed Rotface on 25 norm thanks to the pally tank






Spoiler: Mists Of Pandaria



Some 2v2 ownage

Check that crit - 320 200

Really, Blizzard?

DKs can be pretty OP


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XiV

4K
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## kx11

Batman AC
4k
SweetFX
noHud


----------



## TheRadik

*The Bureau*


----------



## BradleyW

The Bureau looks great but I got rid of it after an hour. It just performed bad (drops to 50fps) with regular stutter.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*Skyrim*





*Meet Lydia my very helpful friend, and Meeko my newly found mutt*











*This dragon took many arrows to his knee's*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

*Skyrim*

*You shall burn for killing Meeko!!!!!*


*DIE!!!!!*


*Meeko's last moments*




















Absolutely loving this game so far!

This is my character.... Mike, named after myself








Level 19 so far.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14*


----------



## BradleyW

Use the console command to bring Meeko back to life!


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meet Lydia my very helpful friend, and Meeko my newly found mutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This dragon took many arrows to his knee's*


to bring meeko back from the dead open the console command and type:
prid (ref ID)
(google for her reference ID) after this type
moveto player
and then the body will appear near u afterwards type
resurrect 1
thats it,hopefully meeko will see better days in her life from now on,with me farkass with this command rehabilitated and got the change to see better days in his life,thanks god


----------



## kx11

ff xiv

4k
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA










5120x1880
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## TheRadik

*FLASHBACK*


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ff xiv
> 
> 4k
> SweetFX
> 2xSGSSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5120x1880
> SweetFX
> 2xSGSSAA


Can you share your sweetfx settings? I tried them on my ffxiv but I think I was doing something wrong.


----------



## amd655

*Skyrim 1920x1080 4xMSAA + 4xTRSSAA +
injected FXAA*


----------



## crazyg0od33

is the name of the game flashback? It looks EXACTLY like shadow complex...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Can you share your sweetfx settings? I tried them on my ffxiv but I think I was doing something wrong.


for SweetFX turn off FXAA + HDR in-game

restart the game and see what happens


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf

Rage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *RAGE*






I really want to place this game... but everytime i try the texture pop in and stutter absolutely kill it.... and then i try to play in eyefinity **** it becomes unbearable


----------



## amd655

*Skyrim*

My humble abode.


----------



## jim2point0

I put a new Dead Space 3 CE table together so I figured I'd take some shots with it. Gotta kill time before BF4...


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

4k
sweetfx
2xSGSSAA


















5120x1880
sweetfx
2xSGSSAA


----------



## kx11

just random FF XIV stuff


----------



## DreamScar

Tomb Raider w/ SweetFX(About time I played this game!)


----------



## DreamScar

A couple more, I have fell in-love with this game.








And a death for the squeamish:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Sanctuary Garden boss fight. Here kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ff xiv
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4k
> SweetFX
> 2xSGSSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5120x1880
> SweetFX
> 2xSGSSAA


*OUTSTANDING!!!







*


----------



## TheRadik

*Darksiders II* [downsampling 2560x1440 + SweetFX 1.5 (Chromantic Aberration)]


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Some more Sanctuary Garden. Took me a awhile to get here, so i'm taking my sweet time getting screenshots.


----------



## DreamScar

A couple more of TR, might be my last, game is progressing quite nicely.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Knight Artorias. More to come.


----------



## Newbie2009

Deus EX Human Revolution


----------



## TheRadik

*Zack Zero*


----------



## Atham

I need to get a controller ASAP! I really like how Dark Souls looks like.
BTW, I never used a controller before. Should I get a 360 controller, or wait for the XBone controller?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Can you handle this swag?


----------



## TheRadik

DARKSIDERS II


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I need to get a controller ASAP! I really like how Dark Souls looks like.
> BTW, I never used a controller before. Should I get a 360 controller, or wait for the XBone controller?


I use the wireless xbox controller. Its nice. The xbox one controller wont be supported for PC until 2014.

edit: If you get the wireless xbox controller, make sure you get the drivers and use the 1st usb port. It took me a while to fiqure out why it didnt work.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I need to get a controller ASAP! I really like how Dark Souls looks like.
> BTW, I never used a controller before. Should I get a 360 controller, or wait for the XBone controller?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the wireless xbox controller. Its nice. The xbox one controller wont be supported for PC until 2014.
> 
> edit: If you get the wireless xbox controller, make sure you get the drivers and use the 1st usb port. It took me a while to fiqure out why it didnt work.
Click to expand...

Another wireless Xbox 360 controller checking in, its great. I use it for driving games mostly, its great. I went with wireless because i don't like wires, but the wired one works just as well.


----------



## IrishCallaghan




----------



## IrishCallaghan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> A couple more of TR, might be my last, game is progressing quite nicely.


Those screenshots look really nice, what Sweet FX settings are you using?


----------



## MIGhunter

How are you using sweetfx in FFXIV? I put it in my game folder and it crashes on load.


----------



## kx11

ff xiv

5120x1880
SweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## TheRadik

*The Stanley Parable demo*

Anybody can say that this game is?


----------



## amd655

When my PC won't work... my Original XBOX will, XBOX is like a tank that never dies, not bad for some random Nvidia GPU paired with a 733mhz Pentium III












To be honest, i am in shock at how good Far Cry looks on the Original XBOX O.O

Aside from lack of AA and resolution, sitting back playing the game makes some of today's games look stupid game play wise lol.


----------



## TheRadik

*Darksiders*
downsampling 2560x1440 + SweetFX 1.5 (Chromantic Aberration)


http://i.minus.com/ibof3bHDeVXQfN.jpg







[/url]


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. More Knight Artorias.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Asylum Demon.


----------



## kx11

SC Blacklist

4k
HUDtoggle
noAA


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

4k
sweetFX
2xSGSSAA


----------



## Unknownm

was playing around with custom resolutions. (for pushing my gpus only). This IPS can do 2920x1643, any higher and it starts flickering. With this set, I played around with farcry 3 DX11. 60fps turns into 50ish


----------



## TheRadik

*The Bureau*


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishCallaghan*
> 
> Those screenshots look really nice, what Sweet FX settings are you using?


The "Vibrant" preset found HERE!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 EE*
Enb + SweetFX 1.5 (Chromantic Aberration ON)


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior

3000x2800
sweetFX
HUDtoggle


----------



## kx11

FF XiV

5120X1880
sweetFX
2xSGSSAA


















a comparison of sweetFX on and off

left is off , right is on


----------



## sterik01

Splinter Cell Blacklist w/sweetfx


----------



## yusupov

<3ing SW & blacklist right now


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat + Misery 2.0.


----------



## yusupov

whoa. DLing CoP now.


----------



## TheRadik

*NFS Most Wanted 2012*


----------



## Timu

Warface


----------



## yusupov

wow, NFS looks great! is that modded?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Another wireless Xbox 360 controller checking in, its great. I use it for driving games mostly, its great. I went with wireless because i don't like wires, but the wired one works just as well.


Don't you need a dongle with that?


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3nta1*
> 
> Another wireless Xbox 360 controller checking in, its great. I use it for driving games mostly, its great. I went with wireless because i don't like wires, but the wired one works just as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you need a dongle with that?
Click to expand...

Yup, if you already have an xbox 360 then you can just buy the dongle (and software) and hook up your current controller. If you dont, you can buy a wireless xbox controller meant for PC that includes the dongle and software. I did the latter, and im enjoying it so much more than arrow keys for driving


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Don't you need a dongle with that?


Yes you do, I have one that I bought from eBay for $20.
It wasn't OEM I'm pretty sure, but it works perfectly. Had it for a year and a half now using to play emulators and games.

Speaking of which, that reminds me to get a fighting stick(s) so me and my friends can play SSFIV on my PC. Playing on controller isn't fun, really hard to pull out combos.

Does anyone know of a good one for PC? Not too expensive either, planning on getting two.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Yes you do, I have one that I bought from eBay for $20.
> It wasn't OEM I'm pretty sure, but it works perfectly. Had it for a year and a half now using to play emulators and games.
> 
> Speaking of which, that reminds me to get a fighting stick(s) so me and my friends can play SSFIV on my PC. Playing on controller isn't fun, really hard to pull out combos.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good one for PC? Not too expensive either, planning on getting two.


Are the microsoft xbox 360 controller packs any good?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Are the microsoft xbox 360 controller packs any good?


I'm not sure what you are talking about, but the controllers are good


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> wow, NFS looks great! is that modded?


No. Only Free Camera & No Hud.

More *The Witcher 2* Enb+SweetFX


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*The Stanley Parable*


----------



## CptAsian

I bought an XBox 360 "wireless receiver" (dongle) from Amazon a couple months back for twelve bucks. Not OEM, but it works like a charm.


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition*


----------



## KungMartin90

Can't wait for ACIV to release. Need a game to take screenies of =p


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> No. Only Free Camera & No Hud.
> 
> More *The Witcher 2* Enb+SweetFX


This stuff looks amazing. I played Witcher 1, haven't played Witcher 2. Will have to drop in an ENB right off the bat and give it a go.


----------



## yusupov

witcher 2 really looks astounding anyway. im kinda shocked there's enb support for it.

anyway, think you'll enjoy, nothing at all like TW1s mad brilliance, but easily a better game imo (& i rate the tw1 extremely highly).


----------



## sterik01

more Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> witcher 2 really looks astounding anyway. im kinda shocked there's enb support for it.
> 
> anyway, think you'll enjoy, nothing at all like TW1s mad brilliance, but easily a better game imo (& i rate the tw1 extremely highly).


^It's a great game. I never finnished it, infact I don't even think I got half way (I got to that dwarven village and did like 5 or so quests after). I wish I did finnish it though.

Too late now, deleted it + all saves =(


----------



## yusupov

sterik, are you hating grim's missions as much as i am??? i'm on that second one you posted now, & its a complete corksocker.

i may not quite have the patience for stealth games. but blacklist is so frickin fun, i cant resist.


----------



## sterik01

I just can't stand the heavy armor guys. you have to kill them from behind or above.















playing in my sig's laptop, amazed at how it runs .


----------



## Kavster12

Skyrim <3



Best SS I have ever taken


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I just can't stand the heavy armor guys. you have to kill them from behind or above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


im not so sure; i just noticed earlier tonight that therer are armor piercing uprades for handguns (click the wrench to the right in the customize menu). havent given it a shot yet, as ive also had to restart long checkpoints multiple times from trying to pop them before i got the AP rounds.

edit -- adn yeah, it does seem well optimized, i saw someone critique its graphics but i think it looks pretty freakin good.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Skyrim <3
> 
> 
> 
> Best SS I have ever taken


this brings back some memories. great shot.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> im not so sure; i just noticed earlier tonight that therer are armor piercing uprades for handguns (click the wrench to the right in the customize menu). havent given it a shot yet, as ive also had to restart long checkpoints multiple times from trying to pop them before i got the AP rounds.
> 
> edit -- adn yeah, it does seem well optimized, i saw someone critique its graphics but i think it looks pretty freakin good.


pic of settings in here, cruises upper 40's low 50's, sometimes dips down to lower 40s fps.






MORE LENSE FLARE PLEASE!!!


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## Lhotse

*Skyrim*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-20_00001_zpsc3c70656.jpg.html

*Divinity 2*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-24_00001_zps0c743612.jpg.html


----------



## theturbofd

For fellow naruto fans!


----------



## Toology

Castlevania : Lords of Shadow with a few graphic mods on it. Damn i love this game, i know its not for everyone but i am on my third playthrough


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhaced Edition
Enb + SweetFX 1.5*
























the same but transformed into Art-Gaming









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

Metro Last Light


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> For fellow naruto fans!


Isn't that game locked to 30FPS?D=


----------



## Timu

Batman Arkham Origins(with SweetFX)


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins(with SweetFX)


Lookin' good.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Isn't that game locked to 30FPS?D=


Sadly yes but it just looks so good compared to the consoles hahah


----------



## HiCZoK

Enslaved.
WHAT A GORGEUS GAME and a fantastic one too. Characters, story. I played it on 360 years ago and knew it will shine on pc.
Now we only need The Darkness1 and I can throw away my 360

http://a1.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20131.jpg
http://a0.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20131.jpg
http://a1.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20zhz.jpg
http://a1.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20rqd.jpg
http://a1.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20ujy.jpg
http://a1.vsoh.com/enslavedexe20shy.jpg


----------



## Mailman377

Its always the smaller details that count.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*
> 
> DeadSpace:


First playthrough ? Awesome games, all 3 of them. Wish I hadn't waited as long as I did to play them.


----------



## Timu

More Batman Arkham Origins(with Sweet FX) and specific characters will be in spoilers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

How does it run? (batman) How would you compare graphics to previous game?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> How does it run? (batman) How would you compare graphics to previous game?


It runs extremely well, even better than Batman AC in DX11, and for the graphics, they're mostly similar but Origins looks a bit better, and that lighting, I love it in this game.


----------



## yusupov

those sweetfx shaders make it look so much better.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> those sweetfx shaders make it look so much better.


Yeah that's why I only play the game with them used.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 EE* + ENB + SweetFX 1.5 Chromantic Aberration


----------



## philhalo66

DOOM 3 with a ton of mods


----------



## Atham

About the Naruto game, is it playable on keyboard? Is there a way to put all the key bindings on keyboard and play like that?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_ *4K rendering*


----------



## gab195

Any way to get Project CARS since signups were shutdown? Sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Any way to get Project CARS since signups were shutdown? Sorry if this has been answered already.


There's talk that signups will be available in the future, but nothing has been confirmed...yet! Sorry mate!


----------



## Switchblade1969

That 4k


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*
go breathless
















for wallpaper


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Witcher 2 EE* + ENB + SweetFX 1.5 Chromantic Aberration


I zoomed in and it looks horrible, even in the center of the screen.
Is it overdone chromatic aberration or something else?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I zoomed in and it looks horrible.
> Is it overdone chromatic aberration or something else?


Probably the chromatic aberration. It looks like there is a bit too much in those shots; although, I generally do not like that effect at all.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Gaping Dragon.


----------



## Timu

Finished Batman Arkham Origins, what a short campaign it has, anyways last shots with SweetFX and cutscenes and specific story moments are in the spoiler so watch out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*



Only remembered to get one screenie, unfortunately.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Dark Souls. Gaping Dragon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice!
What are Your settings in dsfix and sweetfx (if one can know ) ?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> nice!
> What are Your settings in dsfix and sweetfx (if one can know ) ?


Oh, its 1600P with the resolution fix. Nothing else. Using steam basic screenshot capture. DS does look amazing sometimes at higher res, just trying to capture it!







I totally sometimes forget this is a *PS3 port*! Kudos to the art direction.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Dark Souls*

Dark Anor Londo


----------



## TheSurroundGamr




----------



## danycyo

*Batman Arkham Origins*
1920X1080 resolution
Graphics Card: Saphire 7950 Vapor X (overclocked)
CPU: i7 870 3.8 w/ HT on
Ram: 8gb Patriot 1600mhz


----------



## Danisumi

So many Batman screenshots xD
I'm currently playing Batman Arkham Asylum, then I'll play Arkham City and probably buy Origins when it's on discount


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> *Dark Souls*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Anor Londo


Any tips on fighting Gwyndolin? I never was able to take him out the first time around?


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k14 (enb+sweetfx+ssao+various mods)


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Any tips on fighting Gwyndolin? I never was able to take him out the first time around?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He has 4 moves in total.

1) shoots a blue ball straight you. Just roll left or right to dodge. Don't hide behind the pillars as it still hits you
2) shoots homing balls. Hide behind a pillar until they're done
3) shoots darts at you. All you need to do is sprint left or right. They're slow and easy to dodge
4) after you get close, he teleports further back.

All you should do is dodge while running forward. Took me 3 teleports before killing him.


----------



## Lhotse

*Divinity 2 - Developer's Cut*

* Anyone who's a fan of The Elder Scrolls or the Dragon Age series, owe's it to themselves to buy this game. I'm about 1/4 of the way through it and I haven't had this much fun in a long time and only wish I had played it sooner. For a game that came out 2 yrs. _before_ Skyrim, the graphics are pretty impressive and the gameplay is awesome.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-23_00001_zpsfa7ed891.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-23_00002_zpse5c5ce04.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00003_zps011cb46e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00006_zpsaaf6b4d9.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00008_zpscc771d05.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00011_zpsdd266562.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00014_zps28d355e8.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00017_zps945abe8a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00016_zpse16d05a3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00023_zpsd7bebe77.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-27_00003_zpsb0bf0da5.jpg.html


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Divinity 2 - Developer's Cut*
> 
> * Anyone who's a fan of The Elder Scrolls or the Dragon Age series, owe's it to themselves to buy this game. I'm about 1/4 of the way through it and I haven't had this much fun in a long time and only wish I had played it sooner. For a game that came out 2 yrs. _before_ Skyrim, the graphics are pretty impressive and the gameplay is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-23_00001_zpsfa7ed891.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-23_00002_zpse5c5ce04.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00003_zps011cb46e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00006_zpsaaf6b4d9.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00008_zpscc771d05.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00011_zpsdd266562.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00014_zps28d355e8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00017_zps945abe8a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00016_zpse16d05a3.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-25_00023_zpsd7bebe77.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-27_00003_zpsb0bf0da5.jpg.html


I also love this game and had gotten it on the 360 right as I got into PC gaming again, but then sold it and bought it for PC. The game runs extremely bad for me... I've gone through two different system upgrades, a good dozen re-installs of windows 7/8 and it never runs right. I get over 200 fps average in doors and then a stuttering mess between 20 to 100 outdoors. Even through all the updates it gets I always go back and nothing... it's one of those games I always try to see if it runs better after I get new drivers too.

Oh well... this and Oblivion are still on my must play list for some day again in the future.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> The game runs extremely bad for me... I've gone through two different system upgrades, a good dozen re-installs of windows 7/8 and it never runs right. I get over 200 fps average in doors and then a stuttering mess between 20 to 100 outdoors. Even through all the updates it gets I always go back and nothing... it's one of those games I always try to see if it runs better after I get new drivers too.


_Really ?!_ I don't understand, it seem's from your specs that you have a slightly better rig than mine and I'm running over 80 fps all the time without any problems at all and one of my friends who's still running a single 400 series card, is also running smooth and he doesn't have a CPU anywhere _near_ as powerful as yours.


----------



## yusupov

thx for the divinity 2 rec...i dont think ive even heard of it. im a limited rpg fan but love the titles you mentioned so ima check it out. does look shiny.


----------



## kx11

Batman AO

4k
SweetFX
wall hug lolz


















5120x1880
SweetFX


----------



## connectwise

Divinity 2 looks great!

However I'm not a fan of the UI.


----------



## amd655

First time playing Mass Effect.

HD 5850 1080p max settings, no blur and noise filter, with MLAA on in driver.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _Really ?!_ I don't understand, it seem's from your specs that you have a slightly better rig than mine and I'm running over 80 fps all the time without any problems at all and one of my friends who's still running a single 400 series card, is also running smooth and he doesn't have a CPU anywhere _near_ as powerful as yours.


Don't know. It's the same with a bunch of other games. I've always had crossfire in my system and I always think it's something to do with it. There's a few other games that run really bad which should be totally fine on my system, but aren't. A buddy of mine with a 460gt runs it better than I do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Divinity 2 looks great!
> 
> However I'm not a fan of the UI.


Same here. Sadly not many mods were made for the game... that would have been one of the first things that should have gotten changed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Don't know. It's the same with a bunch of other games. I've always had crossfire in my system and I always think it's something to do with it. There's a few other games that run really bad which should be totally fine on my system, but aren't. A buddy of mine with a 460gt runs it better than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Sadly not many mods were made for the game... that would have been one of the first things that should have gotten changed.


Have you disabled core parking and HPET?
Do you have all MB drivers installed?
Maybe you should start a thread if things aren't working well.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Have you disabled core parking and HPET?
> Do you have all MB drivers installed?
> Maybe you should start a thread if things aren't working well.


Nah... it's known issues amongst others. I've tried everyone of those things. It's just a random issue with my config.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Nah... it's known issues amongst others. I've tried everyone of those things. It's just a random issue with my config.


Well what issues are you having? Name a few.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> *Dark Souls*
> 
> Dark Anor Londo


is there any quick fix for KBmouse users?


----------



## kx11

Batman ArkhamOrigins

5120x1880
SweetFX


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> is there any quick fix for KBmouse users?


There are two essential fixes for playing Dark Souls on PC called DSfix and DS Mouse Fix. You can download both here;

http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?tag=dsfix
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~petska/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> There are two essential fixes for playing Dark Souls on PC called DSfix and DS Mouse Fix. You can download both here;
> 
> http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?tag=dsfix
> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~petska/


Yup, and good luck with the game, you will be doing 5 mins of gameplay for 5 hours, solid game, but brilliantly designed


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCars*_

























Click on pic's to view in full 4k res, downsampled from 8k!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> First time playing Mass Effect.


I envy you. I wish I was playing it for the first time. Such an awesome trilogy and one of the best game series of all time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> There are two essential fixes for playing Dark Souls on PC called DSfix and DS Mouse Fix. You can download both here;
> 
> http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?tag=dsfix
> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~petska/


So with those two installed, you _don't_ have to use a controller to play it on PC (reasonably well) ?
I've always heard it was a great game but a crappy console port for PC and you pretty much had to get a controller to play it.


----------



## kx11

ArkhamOrigins

5120x1880
SFX
k-putt CE table
Txaa-Low










4k
SFX
k-putt CE table
Txaa-Low


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> So with those two installed, you _don't_ have to use a controller to play it on PC (reasonably well) ?
> I've always heard it was a great game but a crappy console port for PC and you pretty much had to get a controller to play it.


There are keyboard settings, but I wouldnt play this game with one. A controller is highly recommended.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I has a question for you all!

Does my 1080p look off?
1360x768:


and 1080p:


Also I've been testing out rift







, I've been looking for a decent mmo and so far I'm liking it for a F2P.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Also I've been testing out rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've been looking for a decent mmo and so far I'm liking it for a F2P.


The term 'F2P' has always meant _PAY-2-win_ in my experience. I would much rather just pay it all up front or a monthly subscription fee in the interest of parity and a level playing field, which is why I play Guild Wars 2 and EVE Online. That said, as for the 'f2p' games I have tried, D&D's Neverwinter seem's to be the best of what's out there at this time. Try it out, it won't cost you anything and the gameplay is pretty good.

https://register.perfectworld.com/nw_splash


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The term 'F2P' has always meant _PAY-2-win_ in my experience. I would much rather just pay it all up front or a monthly subscription fee in the interest of parity and a level playing field, which is why I play Guild Wars 2 and EVE Online. That said, as for the 'f2p' games I have tried, D&D's Neverwinter seem's to be the best of what's out there at this time. Try it out, it won't cost you anything and the gameplay is pretty good.
> 
> https://register.perfectworld.com/nw_splash


I 100% agree, I'd rather pay 15/mo then have cash shops, they ruin video games by making the endgame about X currency to get Y and Z gear let alone setting bad examples for kids , you can buy your way through anything. I was that guy a few years ago screaming cash cow conversion when F2P rolled out.
MMOs was the main type of game I played since I was 12.

Most MMO's I played were subscription
But for the time being, I cannot find a MMO worth a subscription that will keep my interest. only one I'd consider is FF14 but I played the beta and I wasn't completely happy or addicted to it like I've been with other games.

Games that were subscription based were driven to make quality games that, not cash cows that nickle and dime for ingame items.
most subscription games would keep adding in new content and constantly patch for their members, thats why it was worth it more a few years back then it is now, sure mmos will still patch maybe every few weeks to a month but the majority of expansions you bet your butt you'll be paying for it.

Blizzard wasn't thinking "oh what ingames can we make that people will buy with real $" when they are getting 15/mo from millions of people, they were focused on *the game itself* and IMO part of the reason it was such a big success, aside from good timing and it was something new-ish to the market at the time.

They made a good game and cared about it, that's why its still going and that's why they made money from it, but now, companies just make passable games for profit from the mass flood during releases, not caring about the game or just an annual update like Cod.

Not trying to derail the thread or anything, but Does my 1080p look off? to me it does, the screen is darker, text is more pixelated and harder to read, but at the same time there is less jaggies and its noticable.

Heres two more comparisons but on bf3, You can see that there are less jaggies when you look at the shadow through the bottom left window but its darker then what it is on 768

1360x768:


1920x1080:


Is this normal?
or am I?


----------



## kx11

Batman : AO
5120x1880
SFX
K-putt CE table


----------



## kx11

Naruto
4k
2xSSAA


----------



## Switchblade1969

Dark Souls at 1080p


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*


----------



## Switchblade1969

Dark Souls with proper HD at 1080p lol I didn't realize dark souls had a cap on it


----------



## HiCZoK

Dark Souls !!!

I am not playing with 15fps. Shots without radeonpro osd are at 60.
those 15fps shots were uber settings and 4k rendering







and game was 30 mostly then


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*


----------



## Timu

Battlefield 4(with SweetFX), just the campaign, so many screens I have to divide them into sections:



1st mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













2nd mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











3rd mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













4th mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














5th mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












6th mission:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














7th mission


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lifeshield

Battlefield 4


----------



## Lhotse

lol... I cant believe anyone actually plays the singleplayer campaigns on Battlefield. I've played multiplayer on everyone from BF 2 - BF 4 and have never once bothered.


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 4 single player. Wide shots downsampled from 6000x3000. Portrait downsampled from 4200x5600. GPUs am cry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> lol... I cant believe anyone actually plays the singleplayer campaigns on Battlefield. I've played multiplayer on everyone from BF 2 - BF 4 and have never once bothered.


Would you like a cookie?

Some people like single player. If for nothing else to see the visuals and pretty scripted events that Dice have orchestrated. The level of detail in the campaign isn't possible in multiplayer. Yes, the story is laughably forgettable and the AI is mediocre at best... but it's still an interesting experience.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It takes some pretty insane resolutions to recreate the quality we saw in videos from months back. On just ultra setting at 1080p, it is pretty disappointing considering they hyped the crap out of this as 'next gen'. Crysis 3 and Metro LL put it to shame.

Some nice shots Jimbo.


----------



## jim2point0

No arguments there. Crysis 3 and Metro LL are the graphics kings at the moment. Dice like to try and fool you with pretty lighting effects and color grading, but their overall level of detail is lacking. Reflections are a joke and skyboxes are disguesting. There are some nice things in there though. Water physics are top notch. Wind is incredible. SOME texture work is impressive. And their sound design is still the best in the business (in my opinion).

EA love to release bullshots and bullvideos. A lot of the early Need for Speed Rivals and Battlefield 4 screenshots were rendered at 8K. That's a ton more pixels than what I just downsampled from. I also suspect some of their screens are doctored, as the in-game lighitng in this scene isn't quite the same. Here's a comparison post I made on GAF:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=87867007&postcount=2515

Still. It's a pretty game. I'm a huge Battlefield fan, so this game will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## kx11

so BF4 is like BF3.5

right jim ?!


----------



## jim2point0

I would never say something like that. A sequel is a sequel. Whether or not you think the change is a large enough jump is for you to decide.

I think there are a LOT of changes to BF4 to keep it interesting. The fact that you can swim underwater now is really cool. The one MP map can be flooded, and swimming under water can still get you into buildings that would be otherwise inaccessible. Every map has some event that changes it in a major way. Even though they are scripted, it still adds a lot of replayability to an already extremely replayable game.

I also dig the weather changes and the networked wave physics.

Here are a few more shots. Just to.... ya know... keep screenshots going. I'm still only on the 2nd level....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> lol... I cant believe anyone actually plays the singleplayer campaigns on Battlefield.


I mainly play it for the graphics and jim's shots are proof of that!


----------



## kishagi

how do you take screen shots in BF4? is it the same as in steam?


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I mainly play it for the graphics and jim's shots are proof of that!


its not bad at all.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> its not bad at all.


Well it's 4 hours so I agree with that.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> how do you take screen shots in BF4? is it the same as in steam?


I use *DXTORY* for non-steam games.


----------



## TheRadik

*Trine 2*


----------



## R8TEDM3

*Enslaved: Odyssey To The West* 4k rendering, modified ini files!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Some people like single player. If for nothing else to see the visuals and pretty scripted events that Dice have orchestrated. The level of detail in the campaign isn't possible in multiplayer. Yes, the story is laughably forgettable and the AI is mediocre at best... but it's still an interesting experience.


For the BF-like games I'm playing single player only just to see how much of eye candy they managed to insert this time.
And these screenshots are lovely, great work ;]

*The Stanley Parable*, 1600p, vanilla


----------



## sterik01

splinter cell blacklist


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Taurus Demon.


----------



## PunkX 1

Battlefield 4:


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

4000X2000
SweetFX


----------



## SLOWION

Warface


----------



## sterik01

warface any good ? I need something to play while I wait on AC BlackFlag


----------



## kx11

BF4
4000x2000
vanilla

my best try to get the HUD off failed even the shots is took are alright


----------



## llChaosll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF XIV
> 
> 4000X2000
> SweetFX


Hey, what sweetfx settings are you using? Made your own or is it a preset from someone? Looks awesome!

Thanks


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Capra Demon.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF XIV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4000X2000
> SweetFX


So thats what heaven looks like!


----------



## sterik01

bored with current games. can't wait for new releases.

GTA IV
1070
CRY ENB 9
car pack from proreal


----------



## djinferno806

Arkham Origins(Obviously duhh)

SweetFX, SMAA Ultra
All settings other than AA maxed.

Dat dere Physx Smoke...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llChaosll*
> 
> Hey, what sweetfx settings are you using? Made your own or is it a preset from someone? Looks awesome!
> 
> Thanks


it's my preset , i hope you enjoy it

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/848/


----------



## danycyo

*Battlefield 4
1920x1080 ultra settings
avg: 55 fps on single OC 7950*


----------



## HiCZoK

Darkest of Souls


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Darkest of Souls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the look of the reflective steel in this game. Is that a dark kniight great sword?


----------



## HiCZoK

yes it is. +4 in fact








And elite knight set.
it is my second walkthrough after 2 years. this time on pc ofc. Finished the game first time. Now I am doing splendid and cleared everything possible before moving to blighttown but I can't find bonfire there. my build is not good for toxic or poison. getting into bt by valley of the drakes btw


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> yes it is. +4 in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And elite knight set.
> it is my second walkthrough after 2 years. this time on pc ofc. Finished the game first time. Now I am doing splendid and cleared everything possible before moving to blighttown but I can't find bonfire there. my build is not good for toxic or poison. getting into bt by valley of the drakes btw


I still need to go through the new content area. I want some epic screenshots of Calameet and Manus. I should've went through the new content BEFORE completing the game.


----------



## TheRadik

More *Trine 2*


----------



## sterik01




----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*


Haha,epic game.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Newest addition to *pCARS*...*"McLaren"*


----------



## crazyg0od33

that last picture looks like youre driving away from an explosion haha


----------



## ACHILEE5

*No More Room in Hell* free on Steam, looks interesting


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> thats last picture looks like youre driving away from an explosion haha


Lol







i had bloom enabled, and sun was behind me, so that's why it looks like that!


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Newest addition to *pCARS*...*"McLaren"*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O....M....G.


----------



## Danisumi

I get more and more jealous when I see Project Cars Screenshots, just asking. On the website it says PC, PS3 and Xbox 360. Will this come out on next-gen PS4 and Xbox One? Otherwise I really have to upgrade my current rig


----------



## TheRadik

*LOST PLANET 3*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*BF4*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I love the look of the reflective steel in this game. Is that a dark kniight great sword?


That games looks good. But when I searched for darkest of souls I got this instead:

http://darkest-of-souls-rp.tumblr.com/


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. The Four Kings.


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 4. Some 1:1 shots.


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 4. Final shots from single player. There's a lot.... sorry for spamming you all.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*


----------



## Atham

Dark Souls looks amazing. Too bad that the game is not available in my country.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There's a lot.... sorry for spamming you all.


Your apology is accepted.
I hope You'll think twice before posting next excellent selection of professionally taken ultra-high res screenshots from latest AAA video games, mister!









*The Stanley Parable*


----------



## kishagi

lol, I need to game more


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Dark Souls looks amazing. Too bad that the game is not available in my country.


You dont have Steam?


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> warface any good ? I need something to play while I wait on AC BlackFlag


It's not bad, kinda feels like a lightweight BF3 or Socom


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Dark Souls looks amazing. Too bad that the game is not available in my country.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You dont have Steam?


----------



## BradleyW

Steam + VPN = Dark Souls maybe?


----------



## R8TEDM3

*pCARS* or rather no cars this time!


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Steam + VPN = Dark Souls maybe?


I don't want to risk getting my whole account banned for just one game.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> *pCARS* or rather no cars this time!


Seriously, STAHP









I WANT THAT GAME


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I don't want to risk getting my whole account banned for just one game.


no need for a VPN , just visit GMG , g2play .... etc

buy a code and follow instructions to add the game to your library

i don't remember the last game i bought from steam , i use those code selling sites for their good prices


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no need for a VPN , just visit GMG , g2play .... etc
> 
> buy a code and follow instructions to add the game to your library
> 
> i don't remember the last game i bought from steam , i use those code selling sites for their good prices


Hey man! Beat me to it







Good advice.


----------



## TheRadik

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst*


----------



## HiCZoK

More Dark Souls


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no need for a VPN , just visit GMG , g2play .... etc
> 
> buy a code and follow instructions to add the game to your library
> 
> i don't remember the last game i bought from steam , i use those code selling sites for their good prices


Well I would if they accepted paysafecards. You see, I and don't have a credit card/paypal account, so that is out of the question.

EDIT: Apparently g2play has paysafe functions. Does it usually have good deals?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Well I would if they accepted paysafecards. You see, I and don't have a credit card/paypal account, so that is out of the question.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently g2play has paysafe functions. Does it usually have good deals?


well g2play tend to have better deals on new games than GMG but my personal favorite is cjs-cdkeys.com since their prices sometimes are like 0_0


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PCARS*_ Real vs in-game!


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. Some random shots.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> More Dark Souls


City of the Gods.....


----------



## TheRadik

*Battlefield 4*


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Here's Battlefield 4 single player campaign gameplay running mostly Ultra settings across a triple-monitor setup!

And, if you missed it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*


----------



## sterik01

ANNO 2070

game is such a pain to play after you pay.
download from steam, install patches, install uplay, update you play, log into uplay, log into anno 2070, then play the game.

so far i'm loving it. things could be more organized but it is my first map. I'm also losing a lot of money from my residents but I make it up in trades. Actually my currency is going up. Techs pay a lot of money for functional foods.





anybody know the hotkey or command to zoom in like a cinematic view. I want some better screenshots. i've tried google. =[


----------



## Atham

Anno looks amazing. Is there some demo for it? I have never played that style of games before.


----------



## sterik01

I've never played this type of game either. Closest thing is command and conquer and even then they are different games.

I don't know if there is a demo.

About to quit that map and start new game just to be more organized. Finally got the offline mode as well since I travel a lot.

Watch Nano Suit Ninjas beginners guide on you tube. It helps a lot.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> ANNO 2070
> 
> game is such a pain to play after you pay.
> download from steam, install patches, install uplay, update you play, log into uplay, log into anno 2070, then play the game.
> 
> so far i'm loving it. things could be more organized but it is my first map. I'm also losing a lot of money from my residents but I make it up in trades. Actually my currency is going up. Techs pay a lot of money for functional foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody know the hotkey or command to zoom in like a cinematic view. I want some better screenshots. i've tried google. =[


I've got a friend who has played Anno 2070 for something like a hundred to two hundred hours. It's pretty insane. He has also played Anno 1404, if I'm not terribly mistaken. I also believe if you select a unit, like a boat of sorts, you are able to hit either F1 or F11, and you are able to go into a "cinematic mode" of sorts for that vehicle. I haven't played in a while, so I forget about a lot of those details. But I do quite enjoy the game, though.


----------



## sterik01

yep.. its f1. after searching some more. its called "postcard view", i think









here we go

truly beautiful game.


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00018_zps1096fd7d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00001_zps408d22ad.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00004_zpsebfbd859.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00005_zpsd04fe68e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00006_zps94c9433e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00009_zps59258d41.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00010_zps4d4a03af.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00012_zps8da7e351.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00013_zps07971168.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00016_zpse8beff08.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00019_zpsd9c58c4b.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00023_zpsd15b12a9.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00025_zps5b33462a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00027_zps8daa46a7.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-05_00029_zps0dbb12ea.jpg.html


----------



## joylivi

For those who don't know, you can pre order GTA4 PC on Steam and get Vice City for free.


----------



## sterik01

Pre order gta 4 huh


----------



## Lifeshield

*Call of Duty: Ghosts*



Spoiler: Click to view screenshots


----------



## crazyg0od33

are those ghost shots from a PC or a console? I honestly can't tell.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> are those ghost shots from a PC or a console? I honestly can't tell.


when have you ever seen a console game look like that?









No fancy single player screenshots here, just good ole fashioned multiplayer


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Call of Duty: Ghosts*


How's the game running for you? Over on the steam forums... it's a mess with complaints of bad performance on newer hardware. I was waiting for reviews to buy, but I'm sitting on the fence still.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joylivi*
> 
> For those who don't know, you can pre order GTA4 PC on Steam and get Vice City for free.


_Pre_-Order ?! Ummmm...am I missing something here ? because I finished playing GTA 4 and Liberty City over a year ago and I thought it had already been out for quite some time on PC when I bought it.
I could be wrong, I dunno, 'IV' means 4 in Roman numerals, right ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How's the game running for you? Over on the steam forums... it's a mess with complaints of bad performance on newer hardware. I was waiting for reviews to buy, but I'm sitting on the fence still.


It runs great and I have everything maxed out but I had one issue. Only during the cutscenes, the audio breaks up. It cuts in and out but it's odd, you don't miss any of the dialogue. it just picks up where it left off. It's kind of irritating but not the end of the world I suppose.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> when have you ever seen a console game look like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fancy single player screenshots here, just good ole fashioned multiplayer


Well, I was basing it off of the first batch - which looked like crap.

And the multiplayer looks like a console game as well.


----------



## amd655

This game is absolutely insane, but insanely good, a really underrated title that just feeds the inner child








Possibly one of the most underrated and overlooked games of the generation.
A little video i made to go with the screen shots below, as they do not do this game justice, it is just pure bliss to play and insane on all levels.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Nice! You got it running huh? So what fixed it?


----------



## amd655

Windows 7


----------



## yusupov

ive been meaning to try BS for awhile. it actually got really good reviews on release i think; was overlooked by the public.


----------



## Atham

Is Anno 2070 some what like Sim City 4? Because I played a little bit of that (very little, I don't even own it - played it on a friend's PC).


----------



## sterik01

I have never played or looked into sim city games. This the first of its kind I have ever played. :/


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Windows 7


Why are _so_ many gamers complaining about Windows 8 ? I can't even count the number of people both here and at Steam who have serious problems getting games to run with that OS.
I wonder if '8' is going to be the next 'Vista', where it seem's Microsoft get's it right every other time, as was the case with '2000' being awful, 'XP' being awesome, 'Vista' being a pile of crap and '7' being great.


----------



## yusupov

my experience w/ 8 (8.1) has been 100% fine, & ive installed a lot of my collection ranging from quake1 to current. but just one game not working would probably frustrate the hell out of me. i have to think most gamers are getting fine results, its just that theres going to be a lot of noise from the people w/ problems & not much from the people doing great. eg since i havent even had a problem yet, theres no way i can help anyone who has.


----------



## Timu

It seems you guys are using low quality JPGs for COD Ghosts.


----------



## amd655

God damn, just could not stop playing, i finished it in 7.0 hrs, wow what a ride it was O.O


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL ARCADE*


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How's the game running for you? Over on the steam forums... it's a mess with complaints of bad performance on newer hardware. I was waiting for reviews to buy, but I'm sitting on the fence still.


Runs fine for me so far.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Is Anno 2070 some what like Sim City 4? Because I played a little bit of that (very little, I don't even own it - played it on a friend's PC).


Try 1404 Venice first. Game itself can complain that you're playing 8-16 hours in a row ^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *Call of Duty: Ghosts*


Completely wireless tower PC under the desk. Future is here!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> This game is absolutely insane, but insanely good, a really underrated title that just feeds the inner child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly one of the most underrated and overlooked games of the generation.


Same guys that made _Painkiller_. Couln't go wrong with that.


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls. The inhabitants of Dark Root Garden.


----------



## Timu

BF4 Multiplayer in Spectator Mode


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Why are _so_ many gamers complaining about Windows 8 ? I can't even count the number of people both here and at Steam who have serious problems getting games to run with that OS.
> I wonder if '8' is going to be the next 'Vista', where it seem's Microsoft get's it right every other time, as was the case with '2000' being awful, 'XP' being awesome, 'Vista' being a pile of crap and '7' being great.


For me everything works perfectly. In AMDs case, he had an Nvidia card installed previously, so that was where his issues were stemming from...







...









The fact that he reformatted and installed drivers on a clean OS is what made the game work fine. The only game that 100% does not work with 8, is Blazing Angels 2... it's the only game from the 650+ games that I own that does not work right on Win8.


----------



## TheRadik

*Lost Planet: Extreme Condition*


----------



## yusupov

amazing shots timu! makes me feel behind the times not gaming at 1440...


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, just could not stop playing, i finished it in 7.0 hrs, wow what a ride it was O.O


Bulletstorm is frickin amazing, it's just balls to the wall action throughout and while that's not enough alot of times to make a game good Bulletstorm had alot of stuff that made it all click, definitely one of my favourite games this gen.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> amazing shots timu! makes me feel behind the times not gaming at 1440...


Yeah I picked up my 1440p monitor back in May and it's amazing, 1440p is worth it man!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Bulletstorm is frickin amazing, it's just balls to the wall action throughout and while that's not enough alot of times to make a game good Bulletstorm had alot of stuff that made it all click, definitely one of my favourite games this gen.


Damn straight!


----------



## SLOWION

More Call of Duty: Ghosts





































I think it looks good on the settings I have so far. I'm thinking about putting everything on max settings just to see what happens lol


----------



## routek

Tomb Raider


----------



## SLOWION

okay, last ones of COD: Ghosts

Game was super laggy so I just decided to snap some screenshots lol. This is with the 'Extra' texture resolution settings enabled.


----------



## nasmith2000

had to lay down the guns for a bit (bf4 and cod) and play some basketball (nba 2k14). messing around with some custom settings (enb + sweetfx + various texture / gameplay mods).

some random screenies...


----------



## Timu

Beyond Two Souls







Blood Knights


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

My fellow gamers, here's some Battlefield 4 single player campaign gameplay running mostly Ultra settings across a triple-monitor setup! This is probably the best-looking game out there right now, you will notice many next-gen effects which make the environments and characters feel much more alive than in previous iterations of the Battlefield series. The story is also pretty doggone good, if you pat attention to such things. I highly recommend playing this game on a triple-monitor setup if you can, the immersion factor is THROUGH THE ROOF! Prepare to be astonished and amazed, friends!


----------



## amd655

*Arkham Asylum*









*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## BradleyW

Battlefield 4 Ultra Settings + SweetFX (Windows 7)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yusupov

is sleeping dogs modded or did the game actually look that good??


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> is sleeping dogs modded or did the game actually look that good??


It looks that good.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Beyond Two Souls


What capture device are you using for your playstation?


----------



## amd655

*Arkham Asylum*






Not sure if any of you notice, but AA does not work when other post process effects are in effect using a Radeon card, see the scarecrow shots, and look at the boys neck, yet all other parts are AA'd.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What capture device are you using for your playstation?


Roxio Game Capture HD PRO.=p


----------



## TheRadik

*Battlefield 4*


----------



## Lhotse

The _ONLY_ reason I played the SP campaign for Battlefield 4 and this is the first time, after owning and playing every Battlefield game since Battlefield 1942, was to get 2 of my favorite weapons from BF 3, which are the P90 & the M249 (for which I had to replay 'Suez' twice, which was a crap thing for EA to do) and _The Shank_ !







That shank is pretty tight. I like it and plan to get a _lot_ of use out of it.











I think having unlocks for the MP tied to the SP is just dumb. You should be able to unlock everything through MP progression, like they did in BF 2142 with the 'Dogtagger Dagger', since that's where you're using the weapons. They did the same thing with some weapons in the co-op campaign in BF 3.


----------



## danycyo

*Call Of Duty: Ghosts*
1920x1080 optimum settings.

I beat Battlefield 4 and I absolutely love that game but the campaign on Ghosts is pretty fun also.


----------



## TheRadik

*Lost Planet Extreme Condition* (SweetFX 1.5)


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Why are _so_ many gamers complaining about Windows 8 ? I can't even count the number of people both here and at Steam who have serious problems getting games to run with that OS.
> I wonder if '8' is going to be the next 'Vista', where it seem's Microsoft get's it right every other time, as was the case with '2000' being awful, 'XP' being awesome, 'Vista' being a pile of crap and '7' being great.


This is completely inaccurate. Windows 8 differs from Windows 7 in only one key way: Instead of a *start menu*, you have a *start screen*. Outside of that, if you use "desktop" apps, everything is the same...with maybe a ribbon instead of a menu and toolbar thrown into the UI here and there. I have around a hundred games on Steam, and maybe a dozen on Origin. Outside of the classic Crysis 2 bug where you have to underclock the video card (which is a video card issue, not a OS issue), I have not had an issue with even one single game on either platform. Every single one of my games runs flawlessly on Windows 8. I'd also point out that I upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 8, then from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1, and have been upgrading my video drivers for years without uninstalling the previous ones (all supposed no-noes and the primary culprits for "things going bad" with windows.) Running windows is no different than running any other operating system...you have to run it properly, maintain it properly, and avoid malware and sketchyware (i.e. don't throw on a gazillion useless "utilities" or muck with the registry or exhibit poor "system hygiene" by keeping drivers for multiple incompatible devices installed when you switch hardware brands or junk like that. Manage your Windows install properly, and it will run flawlessly...24/7/365...forever.)

In the even that you DO run into a problem with a game (which sometimes happens with older games even on Windows 7), you still have the trusty old feature that lets you change the Windows Compatibility mode. I had to change the Windows compatibility mode to Windows Vista to get Crysis 1 running properly (which I install off of DVD, as that was long before Origin and at the time I purchased it, was not on Steam.)

Windows 8.1 is not only a flawless operating system, in my experience it is simpler, easier to use, FASTER than Windows 7, has a much lower memory footprint (800mb boot load win 8 vs. 1.25-1.4Gb boot load win 7), and has never once given me any kind of error screen (blue or any other color) on multiple devices. Random disk I/O in Windows 8 is practically non-existent, something that previously was a real pain in my backside with Windows 7 and pior (I could never figure out why windows constantly accessed any disk that had system data on it.) Reports of Windows 8 becoming the next "Vista" are simply hearsay, speculation, and the ever-present vocal resistance to change that you always hear when change comes down the road. Windows 8 is *light years* away from being "the next vista", and is a considerably more reliable operating system than Windows 7. Not to mention the fact that it is a far more versatile operating system, supporting kb/mouse as well as a multitude of touch devices and touch-capable apps. Instead of spreading more rumors and hatemongering about an operating system you've never tried...how about actually try it FIRST...*and enjoy the gaming benefits it brings to the table with more performance and lower overhead.*

(Assuming, that is, that you have properly maintained your current windows install and properly manage any upgrade to Windows 8.1...if not, then I HIGHLY recommend you clean out your system to eliminate unnecessary old drivers, eliminate old unused programs, etc. or install on a clean boot drive...otherwise, any problems are your own fault!)


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







F.E.A.R still looks great, and funny enough i can use PhysX with my 7970 and 8320.

EDIT: Noticed the quality of the pic just failed, hm? Wonder why.







And does someone know a nice ENB/SweetFX for this game?


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> *Call Of Duty: Ghosts*
> 1920x1080 optimum settings.
> 
> I beat Battlefield 4 and I absolutely love that game but the campaign on Ghosts is pretty fun also.


Can you take a few more screenshots? I'm not really getting a good feel for the game with the few you've posted so far


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Can you take a few more screenshots? I'm not really getting a good feel for the game with the few you've posted so far


lmao !









I thought it was a walkthrough.


----------



## danycyo

Lol my bad. I couldn't pick n choose so figured I'd throw em all up there.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_


----------



## feznz

walk through I thinks I could join those screen shots together and get 1FPS


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

posting just to push thread to next page


----------



## feznz

works for some but I got show 20 post as default options


----------



## TheRadik

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

More *NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CptAsian

Just a few screenshots from games I've played this weekend. In order, the screenshots are from Magica, Skyrim, and World of Tanks.


----------



## QSS-5

BF4


----------



## PolyMorphist

For some reason, SweetFX wasn't working as well as I'd hoped; the difference it makes is negligible. I'll try to install some ENB mods.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> For some reason, SweetFX wasn't working as well as I'd hoped; the difference it makes is negligible. I'll try to install some ENB mods.


Have you installed the HD texture patch yet? Night and day man...night and day.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Yeah:


I reverted back though because the numbers were far too large.


----------



## amd655




----------



## TheRadik

@PolyMorphist








--
Dirt 2 Nice Game








*The Witcher 2 EE*









*Cod Ghost*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Assetto Corsa 4K*_


----------



## HiCZoK

4k downsampling and sweetfx (still stable 30fps - take that consoles







)

Dark Souls !!!


----------



## TheRadik

Amazing Hiczok









*The Witcher 2 EE* Enb+SweetFX+Mod Extreme Quality Flora


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks! You pics look sharp as well
I really need to get into witcher2. Finished 1 and never got around to play second. Have it on steam for months tho
















It looks incredible !
Any performance tips?


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is that game? Is it worth the $40 bucks? If I do get it, I'll probably wait for a sale of sorts, anyways.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> How is that game? Is it worth the $40 bucks? If I do get it, I'll probably wait for a sale of sorts, anyways.


Same I'm interested to know this too


----------



## Timu

In 3 days I shall have screenshots of PS4 games!!!=p


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> In 3 days I shall have screenshots of PS4 games!!!=p


You're actually going to play yours?!









The PS4 and Xbox One I have on preorder are probably both going to be sold (likely at a profit if they are sold out everywhere), and will be re-purchased later... It's not like I'm going to have any games day one for either anyway... and "day one edition" Xbox means jack-squat to me.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*





*



*





*



*





*



*





*



*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> You're actually going to play yours?!


I bought games for it so yeah.=O


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I bought games for it so yeah.=O


Awesome, I'll look forward to some screenies then.


----------



## sterik01

Wouldn't thosesscreen shots be in the play station section ? Or they belong in the pc game area ?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> How is that game? Is it worth the $40 bucks? If I do get it, I'll probably wait for a sale of sorts, anyways.


Right now we're paying for early access. The game will be updated a lot so I think its best waiting for most people.

Driving physics are brilliant but its very rough bare bones build still, game modes missing but the fans want the game and its physics so badly.

Not sure when a sale would be, we already get some money off buying early and pretty much testing the game. This is a small team who have some great license cars in a very hardcore driving game, I'd imagine the price will be high for a while but who knows, maybe being part of Steam now means they have to join in the sales.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> In 3 days I shall have screenshots of PS4 games!!!=p


I look forward to seeing some Killzone shots. Sadly they will inevitably suffer from jaggyitus.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Wouldn't thosesscreen shots be in the play station section ? Or they belong in the pc game area ?


They never said anything about being PC only for this thread...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> They never said anything about being PC only for this thread...


Some people just assume that since it's in the "PC Gaming" forum section. I don't think it matters.

Anyway, here's a few screenshots of Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall.




























And here's a few from Doorways, a very interesting episodic mystery/horror game.


----------



## TheRadik

*ENSLAVED Odyssey*


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Right now we're paying for early access. The game will be updated a lot so I think its best waiting for most people.
> 
> Driving physics are brilliant but its very rough bare bones build still, game modes missing but the fans want the game and its physics so badly.
> 
> Not sure when a sale would be, we already get some money off buying early and pretty much testing the game. This is a small team who have some great license cars in a very hardcore driving game, I'd imagine the price will be high for a while but who knows, maybe being part of Steam now means they have to join in the sales.


Alright then, thanks for the info. I think I'll just keep an eye on that game and see how it goes. Looks good.


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Valley[ demo*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> They never said anything about being PC only for this thread...


beware of " white light of death " some PS4 users reported it


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT CARS*_


----------



## M3nta1

Spoiler: Warning: Vroom Vroom



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*PROJECT CARS*_






Oh man that looks crazy good... Every time i see PCars i just remember i cant have it yet...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> beware of " white light of death " some PS4 users reported it


I'll try my best to avoid that.


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*


----------



## TheRadik

*SKULLGIRLS*


----------



## Lhotse

*X Rebirth*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00005_zps183cf209.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00003_zps20fbf651.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00004_zpsabbade68.jpg.html


----------



## yusupov

x rebirth has people???


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> x rebirth has people???


Yea, you have a crew you can assemble. Watch the trailers here...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1441088/x-rebirth-information-discussion/10#post_21197245


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall












I'll get Knack in here soon.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Killzone Shadow Fall
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get Knack in here soon.


Dang that game looks nice on the PS4. Would be so cool to see the Killzone series on PC. Not that it would ever happen.....


----------



## yusupov

lol timu i thought that was titanfall or something. looks awesome.


----------



## Timu

That Killzone game keeps impressing me visually, and that one mission, holy crap, it looked insanely awesome and hope to have pics of it uploaded here, heck I took over 60 pics already of that game, anyways, some Knack:


----------



## kx11

KZ-SF looks alright

i laugh at some ppl who compare it to Crysis 3 on PC , it's so sad it's funny


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*


----------



## yusupov

far cry 2 still looks absolutely gorgeous. i was stunned when i reinstalled that a year or so back. was expecting to get some laughs. one of my top games ever.

no AC4 screens yet?? maybe ill post some, but i dont have the eye you guys do.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KZ-SF looks alright
> 
> i laugh at some ppl who compare it to Crysis 3 on PC , it's so sad it's funny


Don't venture over to neogaf then. The only thing that really turns me off is the lack of AA in anything that isn't within 10ft of the character. Distant objects look awful. I'd still like to play it though. I can only imagine what some generous downsampling and addition AA could bring to image quality for it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Don't venture over to neogaf then. The only thing that really turns me off is the lack of AA in anything that isn't within 10ft of the character. Distant objects look awful. I'd still like to play it though. I can only imagine what some generous downsampling and addition AA could bring to image quality for it.


from the early ( downsampled ) shots i knew the game isn't that pretty , neogaf is for awesome gifs other than that nothing interesting


----------



## yusupov

what is the deal with neogaf?? i htought it was supposed to be a hi-fallutin gaming discussion board but it seems like a bunch of console dweebs for the most part? do you just have to do a lot of sifting?


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall. Please note that Killzone and Knack are the main games I'll be playing so it's only screens from me for those games until I get my Xbox One next week with 3 games for it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> what is the deal with neogaf?? i htought it was supposed to be a hi-fallutin gaming discussion board but it seems like a bunch of console dweebs for the most part? do you just have to do a lot of sifting?


Like any large community you're going to need to sift to find like minded individuals. Lots of in depth discussion about the industry and plenty of weirdos, which makes the humor gratifying at times. That being said, there is a large PC user base that are mature and intelligent for the most part. The screenshot thread is the best I've seen yet. http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=506297&page=116

I generally go there for breaking news, gifs, humor and that screenshot thread. Some in depth tech discussions as well.

Nice KZ screens Timu.


----------



## Timu

Thanks skewed, I'm trying my best to get the best screens, though I noticed some shimmering, might had to do with the AA Killzone uses, which is 2 BTW(TMAA and FXAA). Anyways, some Knack:


----------



## chris164935

Do you have to have played any of the other Killzone games in order to really get into Shadow Fall? I mean, would I be lost in the story because I did not play the first games?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'd say no. I never finished any of them and this story is completely different. Just read up on the plot on Wikipedia if you're worried though.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Do you have to have played any of the other Killzone games in order to really get into Shadow Fall? I mean, would I be lost in the story because I did not play the first games?


Nope, takes place 30 years after Killzone 3 so a lot of time has obviously gone by.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Nope, takes place 30 years after Killzone 3 so a lot of time has obviously gone by.


You played multi yet? I love it


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> far cry 2 still looks absolutely gorgeous. i was stunned when i reinstalled that a year or so back. was expecting to get some laughs. one of my top games ever.


I loved details of their work. In-game maps that showed actual maps for better game immersion, minimalist hud, fuel indicator in the flamethrower.
Glorious fire effects from Ubisoft's "fire dept".


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Canyon*


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> I loved details of their work. In-game maps that showed actual maps for better game immersion, minimalist hud, fuel indicator in the flamethrower.
> Glorious fire effects from Ubisoft's "fire dept".


indeed, only game that rivals it for me in terms of immersion is metro. those games are just 'experiences' that live with you long after youve finished playing them, masterpieces in my opinion.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> You played multi yet? I love it


Not yet, soon though once I finish the campaign.


----------



## HiCZoK

Killzone looks absolutely incredible. fantastic for a launch game wow. I think it beats every pc game and IT IS NOT fair to compare it to downsampled postcards we use to make for screenshots on pc.
SUre we can downsample or ssaa any game on pc, but to make it playable at this res and postcard quality, is other task.

Crysis 3 with fxaa only looks nowhere near as good as killzone. its like night and day. Just some shimmering and lack of proper aa doesnt make the game look bad.

and some pics of knack look like pixar cg. But only those with characters


----------



## amd655

Nope, Killzone is a nice looking game, it does not beat all PC games at all.


----------



## HiCZoK

just look at it. That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet. If it was on pc and we could do 1fps downsample shots then all of sudden everyone would say its the best looking.
As for a game without downsampling, it looks stunning. Get over it. next gen consoles are powerfull and some games will look quite nice. Pc ports will suck and in near future pc ports will be much superior again









circle begins


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> just look at it. That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet. If it was on pc and we could do 1fps downsample shots then all of sudden everyone would say its the best looking.
> As for a game without downsampling, it looks stunning. Get over it. next gen consoles are powerfull and some games will look quite nice. Pc ports will suck and in near future pc ports will be much superior again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle begins


Dat hype.
Dat defense.

LOL


----------



## Lhotse

*X Rebirth*

* This game is soo 'Bladerunner'. They even have 'policecar-ship's with the scanners, just like the movie.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-17_00001_zps72eb59d4.jpg.html

*Outer space ecosystem

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-17_00008_zps5481bcb3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00006_zps18fdb37e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-17_00005_zpsb392dd2d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00011_zps537d4fc8.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-15_00008_zps0b453dc2.jpg.html


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Killzone looks absolutely incredible. fantastic for a launch game wow. I think it beats every pc game and IT IS NOT fair to compare it to downsampled postcards we use to make for screenshots on pc.
> SUre we can downsample or ssaa any game on pc, but to make it playable at this res and postcard quality, is other task.
> 
> Crysis 3 with fxaa only looks nowhere near as good as killzone. its like night and day. Just some shimmering and lack of proper aa doesnt make the game look bad.
> 
> and some pics of knack look like pixar cg. But only those with characters


Yeah I wish it didn't have shimmering, would had been perfect.

And I do agree with that about Knack.


----------



## Timu

So I'll be posting 2 more sections(including this one) of the Killzone campaign, since I'm getting closer to the end of the campaign, and my god this is a long game for a FPS, anyways spoilers in the spoiler:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

*X Rebirth*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-17_00020_zpsfe86cd7c.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-17_00018_zps2d16b08e.jpg.html


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, Killzone is a nice looking game, it does not beat all PC games at all.


True, but TBH, I think the character models are some of the best out there, reaching Crysis 3 and BF4 levels. It's amazing how detailed they are.


----------



## yusupov

it looks incredible to me. jealous.


----------



## CptAsian

*World of Tanks*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Skyrim*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

lol.. I haven't seen screenshots of vanilla Skyrim since the release.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> lol.. I haven't seen screenshots of vanilla Skyrim since the release.


But... it's not... vanilla.








I was going to try out that RealVision ENB instead of the mess of texture mods and so forth I have right now, so hopefully that will look nice.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> just look at it. That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet. If it was on pc and we could do 1fps downsample shots then all of sudden everyone would say its the best looking.
> As for a game without downsampling, it looks stunning. Get over it. next gen consoles are powerfull and some games will look quite nice. Pc ports will suck and in near future pc ports will be much superior again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> circle begins


stop and let this thread be safe


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> But... it's not... vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try out that RealVision ENB instead of the mess of texture mods and so forth I have right now, so hopefully that will look nice.


Aww..I'm sorry.








It's just that the shots you took don't showcase much modding, although I'm sure you have some.
You can try the RealVision ENB but understand that to duplicate some of the screenshots you see in the Skyrim thread, you're going to have to run a lot more than just the ENB. Most of those players are running 60-70,some, even up to 100 or more other mods, in addition to the ENB and that _will_ put a strain on your system.
Myself, I don't care for some of the aspects of most ENB's or the performance hit, which varies from one ENB to another. It's just a matter of preference is all but I have to believe that some(not all) of those players, although they take some beautiful screenshots, are getting abysmal framerate during actual play (although they'll _never_ admit it. lol) and I would rather have a smooth running game, rather than a blurry background.








These are some of my screenshots from a while back with no ENB and I'm very happy with the way my game plays and looks but again, that's just my preference is all.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-16_00004_zps42695611.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00002_zps5af6551e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00004_zpsfc5f2460.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00008_zps35b144ab.jpg.html


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Aww..I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that the shots you took don't showcase much modding, although I'm sure you have some.
> You can try the RealVision ENB but understand that to duplicate some of the screenshots you see in the Skyrim thread, you're going to have to run a lot more than just the ENB. Most of those players are running 60-70,some, even up to 100 or more other mods, in addition to the ENB and that _will_ put a strain on your system.
> Myself, I don't care for some of the aspects of most ENB's or the performance hit, which varies from one ENB to another. It's just a matter of preference is all but I have to believe that some(not all) of those players, although they take some beautiful screenshots, are getting abysmal framerate during actual play (although they'll _never_ admit it. lol) and I would rather have a smooth running game, rather than a blurry background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of my screenshots from a while back with no ENB and I'm very happy with the way my game plays and looks but again, that's just my preference is all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-16_00004_zps42695611.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00002_zps5af6551e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00004_zpsfc5f2460.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-10-17_00008_zps35b144ab.jpg.html


Nah, it's cool. I'm just messing with you. I think this is the first game I've even attempted to heavily mod, so I know it's not going to look that great. I do have about fifty mods installed, but only five or seven of them are for graphics related stuff. Anyhow, I'm happy with the way my game looks right now, but after seeing MMOxReview's recent videos, I want to at least try to recreate it.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2*


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall, last batch of the campaign, and the last mission is in a spoiler so watch out.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PunkX 1

Need For Speed Rivals:


----------



## jim2point0

Timu - great screenshots








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> just look at it. That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet. If it was on pc and we could do 1fps downsample shots then all of sudden everyone would say its the best looking.


You're trying really hard to defend something that I just don't think is true.

On a technical level, Killzone doesn't compare to games like Metro LL and Crysis 3. And don't even get me started on something like Project Cars. Different genre, but I think that's probably the best looking game I've seen.

We've already seen downsampled bullshots of Killzone so you can use those for comparison. I think I saw SOME tessellation, but lots of polygonal heads and relatively low-poly character models. Trees look terrible and the overall level of detail in terrain\geometry is pretty low. Some nice lighting though.

THAT SAID, what sets Killzone apart from games like Crysis 3 is the art direction\style. Their art is leaps and bounds more interesting than Crysis 3. I think if you were to combine that with Cry's Tech, you'd get something absolutely phenomenal. It also wouldn't run well on consoles







I'd really like to see what Killzone would look like without all the hardware limitations.

I'd like to play Killzone but alas, I cant' do shooters with a controller. My consoles are generally used for non-shooter exclusives only.

Anywho, here are some Bioshock Infinite DLC screens


----------



## yusupov

killzone looks freaking INSANE, wow.


----------



## yusupov

so AC4s officially dropped & no screens or threads?? *** people.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anywho, here are some Bioshock Infinite DLC screens


Your shots never fail to impress. What res are you downsampling from?


----------



## PunkX 1

Here you are


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Here you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is the piracy part of the game?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Killzone Shadow Fall, last batch of the campaign, and the last mission is in a spoiler so watch out.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


"That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet"

I'm not sure what you're seeing. have you looked at them in full screen?

The above image looks very average.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> How is the piracy part of the game?


A lot of fun, actually.

There's so much to do in the HUGE world, it makes Far Cry 3 look like Vice City.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> killzone looks freaking INSANE, wow.


Agreed, it looks pretty damn good


----------



## sterik01

Black Flag


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Timu - great screenshots


Thanks, I'm trying my best, but I think my capture card isn't up to the task anymore, looks like I need a new one which I will be getting a few weeks from now for much better quality.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> "That fidelity is not present in any pc game yet"
> 
> I'm not sure what you're seeing. have you looked at them in full screen?
> 
> The above image looks very average.


Image is compressed still sadly, but I hope to change that soon with a new capture card. It's still miles above the PS4 one, it's just plain bad.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Thanks, I'm trying my best, but I think my capture card isn't up to the task anymore, looks like I need a new one which I will be getting a few weeks from now for much better quality.


From me too, good shots


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Agreed, it looks pretty damn good










No reason to take it down for not being on pc (I AM TALKING TO YOU JIM ! (even tho Your screenshots are the greatest !







)

If it were on pc with the same assets, imagine the possibilities with good aa or downsampling ! (and seriously... I will never get Darkness1 on pc... greatest game this gen - would love to screenshot it)

ok, screenshot. TOo much talking here:

Since we mentioned Starbreeze game, I am going to post some brothers... that game is visual orgasm !
And screenshots of MY FAVOURITE game to screenshots. Fuel... man - If I only had more time, this game is screenshot heaven with 4xssaa. it have incredible environements and fantastic debug camera to fly around or change stuff.
and as a bonus - Lost planet3. I think its one of cleanest looking ue3 games


----------



## sterik01

black flag





39fps in this island which is about as low as it gets for me
game performance nicely on my rig. I have had no dips in fps like other claim.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT CARS*_


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Assassin's Creed 4*_ 4K

Few pic's from very early in the game, btw does anyone know how to turn off the HUD?


----------



## amd655

Yes, CTRL+ALT+DEL find System process under processes, right click, and press end process.


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes, CTRL+ALT+DEL find System process under processes, right click, and press end process.


Smartass I meant how to turn it off in the game, i turned everything off in the settings menu, but it still shows my objective screen!


----------



## Timu

Knack


----------



## TheRadik

*LEGO MARVEL Super Heroes* + SweetFX 1.5


----------



## Atham

And people say I am not supportive enough:


----------



## kx11

AC4 looks 5% better than AC3 , a SFX tweaks should make it better , the game runs perfectly on 3 cores even 2 cores ( with terrain off ) i don't know how it looks worse on PS4/X1


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> and as a bonus - Lost planet3. I think its one of cleanest looking ue3 games


Why am I regretting passing on that Steam Sale. When I saw the page for LP 3, I kinda got a 'Dead Space 3' impression. (a game which I liked btw) Graphics aside, is it really that good of a game ?


----------



## HiCZoK

some say it's boring. I really, really liked it. it was ambitious, hub based action game with good characters and story(good=not crap).
And most important - it looks fantastic with ssaa


----------



## TheRadik

*Deadly Premonition The Director's Cut*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Deadly Premonition The Director's Cut*


I thoroughly enjoyed that whacky game. I will pick it up on PC eventually. I heard the resolution was locked, is that true? Any graphic options?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Assassin's Creed IV 4K*_


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed that whacky game. I will pick it up on PC eventually. I heard the resolution was locked, is that true? Any graphic options?


Thanks to "Durante" there is a similar fix with DARK SOULS, , You can play 1080p, with SSAO, AA and 60 fps., and much more.

http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/


----------



## bedscenez

Assassin's Creed IV on Dunia Engine 2 would look beautiful..


----------



## Unknownm

BF4 1080p with 200% scale texture, Ultra , no AA


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> AC4 looks 5% better than AC3


So far I think AC4 is gorgeous. I thought AC3 was rather bland. I haven't come up with anything useful to do with it in SweetFX so I'm just tacking on some SMAA.

Pretty fun so far too. I just wish they mixed it up with the combat for a change. Same old same old.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag* + SweetFX 1.5









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So far I think AC4 is gorgeous. I thought AC3 was rather bland. I haven't come up with anything useful to do with it in SweetFX so I'm just tacking on some SMAA.
> 
> Pretty fun so far too. I just wish they mixed it up with the combat for a change. Same old same old.


AC4 looks pretty good but close-up shots makes me feel disappointed , the performance of AC4 > AC3 by 50% and this is before 1.1 patch

i played like 1hr of it so maybe later it'll look better

sadly i'm using my notebook ( MSI GX60 1AC ) so i can't see a lot of what the game can offer


----------



## jim2point0

AC4. I think it looks better in-game but here's a few. I don't take many screenshots because it's a bit too limited in that regard. Wish I could get my character out of the way

















The skybox in this game is just gross.....


----------



## ASO7

*NFS Rivals*


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> NFS Rivals


how is it?


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So far I think AC4 is gorgeous. I thought AC3 was rather bland. I haven't come up with anything useful to do with it in SweetFX so I'm just tacking on some SMAA.
> 
> Pretty fun so far too. I just wish they mixed it up with the combat for a change. Same old same old.


i like the look of it way better too. at the same time i havent played much ac3 at all & its the carrbbiean vs new england so


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> NFS Rivals
> 
> 
> 
> how is it?
Click to expand...

It's annoying. I really preferred how Most Wanted worked. This game seems to be designed around multiplayer and really wants to dictate what you do each play session rather than giving you complete freedom. Some folks say they have a lot more fun once they play more and get used to things so we'll see.

And honestly, Frostbite 3 looks worse than the Chameleon Engine used for Most Wanted. The foliage and trees are outright garbage.

Here are some screenshots I grabbed while playing with no HUD and about 15 FPS (lulz).


----------



## kx11

too bad those rain drops effect on cars is static on all cars by default


----------



## Slightly skewed

The game is actually decent once you get into the different environments. The mountain areas are the most impressive. It looks better in motions thanks to the blur. Being a racing game that's what it's meant to do I guess. That being said, it's not the best looking game of all time. SLI works with the BF4 profile so use that. Also, efx works and I'm using that as sharpening.

What resolution/res scaling/AA methods are you using Jim?


----------



## Timu

Dead Rising 3...The amount of zombies on screen, wow, just wow...


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dead Rising 3...The amount of zombies on screen, wow, just wow...


Is that 360 or xbox one?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Is that 360 or xbox one?


Only on Xbox One.=p


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Only on Xbox One.=p


Very cool, the reason i asked is because when i clicked on it the image was smaller then your previous posted pictures ( maybe you downsampled the shots to 1280x720? ). I enjoyed the first dead rising, i would be curious to see if this comes to pc maybe one day down the line.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no DR3 runs in 720p native so as to handle the ridiculous amount of zombies on screen


----------



## yusupov

idk, that seems like a trend for the x1, sadly


----------



## crazyg0od33

framerate > resolution for me when I'm playing a game rather than taking screenshots.

I've played killzone and it's gorgeous, but my FPS chugged like nobody's business during firefights


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The game is actually decent once you get into the different environments. The mountain areas are the most impressive. It looks better in motions thanks to the blur. Being a racing game that's what it's meant to do I guess. That being said, it's not the best looking game of all time. SLI works with the BF4 profile so use that. Also, efx works and I'm using that as sharpening.
> 
> What resolution/res scaling/AA methods are you using Jim?


Yeah I need to progress a little in that game... but Assassin's Creed 4 has a way of eating up hours at a time.

Fixing SLI was the first thing I did. Noticed my 2nd GPU wasn't working and a quick google search told me the fix. Lazy nvidia...

Anywho, downsampling + resolution scale (super sampling via INI file) for AA. I think the game still manages 30 FPS @ 4K for me. Not sure. I haven't checked my frame rate yet.

I havent researched EFX because it still seems like it's in its baby stages. Is it a hassle? In any case, SweetFX works great for now


----------



## kx11

so DR3 performance is solid ?? no frame drops ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so DR3 performance is solid ?? no frame drops ?


dont know - system isnt in yet. but even if the frames drop a couple of times, I doubt I'll notice when I'm having so much fun plowing through thousands of on screen zombies with no load times on a rollerhawg.


----------



## Danisumi

A short question guys, what programm or command do you use to take screenshots in non-Steam games? Would be nice, cause I want to take some screenis in NFS Rivals

oh and btw, can anyone recommend me a programm for recording gameplay? Something where I can set all to my preferences, hope somebody helps me









but pls, the programm should record gameaudio too


----------



## yusupov

you didnt post yr gfx card! unless i missed it. im not sure about personal optimization (not big into recording) but nvidias shadowplay is phenomenal as a lightweight, always on, simple recording program. free too.

fraps works for me for screenshots (think you have to pay to record more than 30secs of video though). but some of the ppl here may have better suggestions; idk if its just their eyes or what but they take better screencaps than i ever could.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Very cool, the reason i asked is because when i clicked on it the image was smaller then your previous posted pictures ( maybe you downsampled the shots to 1280x720? ). I enjoyed the first dead rising, i would be curious to see if this comes to pc maybe one day down the line.


I always do that.=p With Microsoft publishing it the chances aren't high but we'll see, it would be amazing on PC.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so DR3 performance is solid ?? no frame drops ?


There are FPS drops, but mainly when there's a ton of zombies around, it can get to low 20s but for the most part it's between 26-30FPS, acceptable for how much goes on in such a open world with hundreds of zombies. It's really not that bad but won't be the smoothest console game.


----------



## Danisumi

Well, I'm still sitting on a GTX 570, probably going to upgrade it soon. still not sure if dual gtx 780 or dual R9 290....
Would be nice to get some recommendations


----------



## yusupov

im not even joking; i think crossfire 290s may be a fire hazard.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yeah I need to progress a little in that game... but Assassin's Creed 4 has a way of eating up hours at a time.
> 
> Fixing SLI was the first thing I did. Noticed my 2nd GPU wasn't working and a quick google search told me the fix. Lazy nvidia...
> 
> Anywho, downsampling + resolution scale (super sampling via INI file) for AA. I think the game still manages 30 FPS @ 4K for me. Not sure. I haven't checked my frame rate yet.
> 
> I havent researched EFX because it still seems like it's in its baby stages. Is it a hassle? In any case, SweetFX works great for now


It seems to be similar to sweetfx. I just used this premade one for BF4 and dropped the files into the games .exe folder, made the changes to the sweetfx settings file and fired up the games 64bit exe. http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx/1130#post_21217571 Post# 1133


----------



## Timu

Killer Instinct


----------



## Danisumi

Just found out, that Fraps doesn't work with Windows 8 :S
Really need to go back to Windows 7, oorrrrrrrrrr I need to find another programm


----------



## Timu

Crimson Dragon


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just found out, that Fraps doesn't work with Windows 8 :S
> Really need to go back to Windows 7, oorrrrrrrrrr I need to find another programm


it works fine dude, at least w/ 8.1?


----------



## sterik01

Works fine for me too


----------



## Danisumi

Oh ok, then thanks







Did read some reviews that say it's not Windows 8 compatible







Thanks, going to get it soon


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Just found out, that Fraps doesn't work with Windows 8 :S
> Really need to go back to Windows 7, oorrrrrrrrrr I need to find another programm


I was using Fraps with Windows 8, and am now using it with 8.1








Are you using version 3.5.99?


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Serious Sam 3: BFE*
(serious abmient occlusion, serious tweak configs, seriousFX, 2560 : serious px)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> *Serious Sam 3: BFE*
> (serious abmient occlusion, serious tweak configs, seriousFX, 2560 : serious px)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, that might be one of the most underrated games in terms of graphics. The anti-aliasing, parallax mapping, and texture quality are some of the best you'll find.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I was using Fraps with Windows 8, and am now using it with 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using version 3.5.99?


I don't have Fraps yet. I'm just planning on buying a record programm









I did read that it's not working with Windows 8. Seems that I did read some old review


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just some quick recordings from the Game DVR on Xbox One. I need a real capture card for better quality, but I can work with this for now.

Ryse: Son of Rome:





Powerstar Golf:


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I don't have Fraps yet. I'm just planning on buying a record programm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read that it's not working with Windows 8. Seems that I did read some old review


I see









IIRC there are some free options for recording your game play! I just still use Fraps because I already bought it a while ago.
I'm thinking *MSI Afterburner* can record games!


----------



## yusupov

honest opinion of ryse?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> honest opinion of ryse?


I am really liking it. The combat really does require a flow, and I have yet to perfect it. The enemies gang up on you, which is fun and really cool, and (dont hate me for this) I like the combat better than the arkham games. That game has universally praised combat, and yeah it's cool to get the flow going, but you only hit one button, and you're alerted before you need to counter. In Ryse, you really need to watch all of the enemies, manage your execution bonuses (you can get health regen, focus regen, extra damage, and one other that you can select during combat) and know when you have an opening.

Also, it helps that this is graphically the best looking game by far on consoles right now; even at 900p it looks better than killzone (source: I own both) and has some of the best lighting effects I've seen in a game.

So basically, I REALLY like it.

Story - cool
Production Value (mo-cap, voice acting, facial capture) - THROUGH THE ROOF
Graphics - AMAZING
Gameplay - repetitive yet enjoyable (like arkham) and the executions are straight up brutal in the best way


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Just some quick recordings from the Game DVR on Xbox One. I need a real capture card for better quality, but I can work with this for now.
> 
> Ryse: Son of Rome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerstar Golf:


Microsoft didn't even add a screenshot function to the X1 like the Wii U and PS4 does so external capture cards are the only way to get direct feed. Though Ryse is a great looking game.


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I am really liking it. The combat really does require a flow, and I have yet to perfect it. The enemies gang up on you, which is fun and really cool, and (dont hate me for this) I like the combat better than the arkham games. That game has universally praised combat, and yeah it's cool to get the flow going, but you only hit one button, and you're alerted before you need to counter. In Ryse, you really need to watch all of the enemies, manage your execution bonuses (you can get health regen, focus regen, extra damage, and one other that you can select during combat) and know when you have an opening.
> 
> Also, it helps that this is graphically the best looking game by far on consoles right now; even at 900p it looks better than killzone (source: I own both) and has some of the best lighting effects I've seen in a game.
> 
> So basically, I REALLY like it.
> 
> Story - cool
> Production Value (mo-cap, voice acting, facial capture) - THROUGH THE ROOF
> Graphics - AMAZING
> Gameplay - repetitive yet enjoyable (like arkham) and the executions are straight up brutal in the best way


thx!

they better bring to pc man


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Microsoft didn't even add a screenshot function to the X1 like the Wii U and PS4 does so external capture cards are the only way to get direct feed. Though Ryse is a great looking game.


eh - more interested in the video capture than screens anyway, so a capture card would work fine for my purposes. It's more so I don't ever miss something awesome if I forget to say 'Xbox, record that' or if it doesnt register the command.

and yes - looks amazing!

Powerstar golf is a blast as well!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC there are some free options for recording your game play! I just still use Fraps because I already bought it a while ago.
> I'm thinking *MSI Afterburner* can record games!


Afterburner works. I use it for both screenshots and recording game video. There are plenty of quality related options.


----------



## Derko1

Was not sure where to ask... but I know some of you guys have NFS Most Wanted and was wondering if anyone recommended it and the DLC?

It's about $12 bucks for the whole thing. Game plus all DLC. Yay or nay?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I don't have Fraps yet. I'm just planning on buying a record programm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read that it's not working with Windows 8. Seems that I did read some old review


Depending on your GPU you could just as easily use Nvidia Shadowplay with a negligible hit on the FPS side.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Depending on your GPU you could just as easily use Nvidia Shadowplay with a negligible hit on the FPS side.


As I said, I currently own a gtx 570 and maybe I'll upgrade to two R9 290's, therefore I would need fraps ^^


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> As I said, I currently own a gtx 570 and maybe I'll upgrade to two R9 290's, therefore I would need fraps ^^


Use Dxtory. Far better than fraps with little performance hit. You can use any codec you want. A quick googling for the right settings and you're good to go.

When I switched to it I couldn't believe I was able to play at near the same fps while recording at the same quality as fraps. It also records to one file only unlike fraps which split up the file every 5m or so of recording. Not sure if new versions of fraps changed that. No need for proprietary stuff like ShadowPlay


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Also, it helps that this is graphically the best looking game by far on consoles right now; even at 900p it looks better than killzone (source: I own both) and has some of the best lighting effects I've seen in a game.


I really want to play Ryse and Kill Zone. Ryse seems right up my alley though for sure


----------



## crazyg0od33

ahhh I love this game DVR!

FIFA 14:


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ahhh I love this game DVR!
> 
> FIFA 14:


No way in hell would the Italians not mark Ozil tight and hard, and no way would Ozil have the audacity to bike it. He's just not that type of player!

COYG

GO ARSENALLLLLL


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Use Dxtory. Far better than fraps with little performance hit. You can use any codec you want. A quick googling for the right settings and you're good to go.
> 
> When I switched to it I couldn't believe I was able to play at near the same fps while recording at the same quality as fraps. It also records to one file only unlike fraps which split up the file every 5m or so of recording. Not sure if new versions of fraps changed that. No need for proprietary stuff like ShadowPlay


Thanks, I'm already downloading it


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> No way in hell would the Italians not mark Ozil tight and hard, and no way would Ozil have the audacity to bike it. He's just not that type of player!
> 
> COYG
> 
> GO ARSENALLLLLL


haha I guess. My brother and I do constant online friendlies and I've only won 3 times (compared to his 15) so this felt good. Usually when I'm in a pinch and need a win I choose germany because of neuer, especially when he picks up Balo and bulls his way to the net


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ahhh I love this game DVR!
> 
> FIFA 14:


Lol, wow.


----------



## Timu

Dead Rising 3, love this game at night time.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nice, that might be one of the most underrated games in terms of graphics. The anti-aliasing, parallax mapping, and texture quality are some of the best you'll find.


Absolutely. I was really impressed by the lighting, parrallax etc... and all the graphics options to play with & tweak, serious engine is brilliant.


----------



## Saq

Fable The lost chapters.





I've only just gotten around to installing this, so no adult hero yet.


----------



## TheRadik

*ENSLAVED*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Forza 5*_


----------



## kx11

forza looks good and i bet it's miles ahead of GT in terms of fun gameplay


----------



## FloJoe6669

dat Arma 3


----------



## Saq

Need for speed rivals.






If you want hud less screenshots, you have to push escape, and while the game is bringing up the menu, the hud will temporarily be gone. It doesn't work with your left or right view however.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> *Serious Sam 3: BFE*
> (serious abmient occlusion, serious tweak configs, seriousFX, 2560 : serious px)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, that might be one of the most underrated games in terms of graphics. The anti-aliasing, parallax mapping, and texture quality are some of the best you'll find.
Click to expand...

Not bad, especially for a game made by small team. Worth every penny of it's steam-sale price








You can hide/scale hud, change/hide crosshair independently from hud, all from game menu. It's quite hard to find it in modern AAA titles.
I need to find some time for proper screenshots, it was a speedrun with low-res textures and mediocre AA, but not this week









How do you find time for video games, when you're old and grumpy and..


----------



## SLOWION

I want Forza 5 on PC so bad


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I want Forza 5 on PC so bad


This. And the Skate series.


----------



## andrews2547

Why? Forza 5 is just a $60 tech demo, they have moved backwards in every way (apart from visuals) from Forza 4.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I am really liking it. The combat really does require a flow, and I have yet to perfect it. The enemies gang up on you, which is fun and really cool, and (dont hate me for this) I like the combat better than the arkham games. That game has universally praised combat, and yeah it's cool to get the flow going, but you only hit one button, and you're *alerted* before you need to counter. In Ryse, you really need to watch all of the enemies, manage your execution bonuses (you can get health regen, focus regen, extra damage, and one other that you can select during combat) and know when you have an opening.


Not hating you,just a small correction. There's nothing to alert you for countering when you play on harder mode like "New game+".


----------



## Saq

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Not hating you,just a small correction. There's nothing to alert you for countering when you play on harder mode like "New game+".


never knew that. never really wanted to go back into the games tbh.

Haven't beaten Ryse yet but I heard that on legendary difficulty they remove the colors for the executions


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I want Forza 5 on PC so bad


I think I'm getting that next week.


----------



## crazyg0od33

If you were interested in Ryse combat, heres an awesome DVR clip I got. Warning - MAJOR. SPOILER. Watch at your own risk!


Spoiler: Warning: SERIOUS Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*


----------



## TRELOXELO

BATMAN AO


----------



## Ithanul

Minecraft has sucked me up again after a several month hiatus from it.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Need for speed rivals.
> 
> If you want hud less screenshots, you have to push escape, and while the game is bringing up the menu, the hud will temporarily be gone. It doesn't work with your left or right view however.


Heh. I just created a HUD toggle with Cheat Engine







Solves that problem.



Not that the game gives you many options for interesting screenshots. So I don't really bother much.


----------



## TheRadik

*SLEEPING DOGS*
SweetFX 1.5


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. I just created a HUD toggle with Cheat Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solves that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> h
> Not that the game gives you many options for interesting screenshots. So I don't really bother much.


Nice screen Jim and thanks for the cheat table.

I'm having an issue getting screenshots to work with efx/sweetfx. They are coming out with a pink tint over them. Any insight?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Forza 5*_


----------



## Saq

So pretty. In a few years time though, PC gaming will be the desired platform once again.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> So pretty. In a few years time though, PC gaming will be the desired platform once again.


It's not already?

Anyway, Forza looks nice but it's nothing we haven't seen from before i.e pCARS.


----------



## Timu

I want to see direct feed gameplay of Forza 5, guess I have to buy it someday.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> It's not already?
> 
> Anyway, Forza looks nice but it's nothing we haven't seen from before i.e pCARS.


I'm talking about development time and overall polish more than anything else. Now I know Project CARS has set themselves up in a way to take in feedback ideas and implement the most desired idea's, but Forza 5 was revealed in may 2013, and lets say, they worked on it for a good few months before they even made the big reveal. So roughly, they got the game out in 9 to 10 months.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm having an issue getting screenshots to work with efx/sweetfx. They are coming out with a pink tint over them. Any insight?


I'm clueless







My screens seem to be coming out fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I want to see direct feed gameplay of Forza 5, guess I have to buy it someday.


Yeeaaaah. I definitely wouldn't trust the Photomode screenshots. At the very least it's adding a mother butt ton of supersampling. The screenshots I've seen from actual gameplay are aliasing nightmares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> So pretty. In a few years time though, PC gaming will be the desired platform once again.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not already?
Click to expand...

Of course it is







Though comparing to Project Cars is unfair. That's a PC only title.

Anywho, a few more Rivals screens.







I don't play with Motion Blur on. The game moves so fast sometimes that it's pretty much a blur anyways.


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Of course it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though comparing to Project Cars is unfair. That's a PC only title.


It's actually coming out on the next-gen consoles as well.


----------



## CptAsian

Some more shots of Skyrim. I know it doesn't really "showcase" the mods again, but I like it, so whatever.







See what you think.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Why? Forza 5 is just a $60 tech demo, they have moved backwards in every way (apart from visuals) from Forza 4.


They may have cut back on the cars and tracks but considering how many there were in Forza 4 that'll still likely put them above any other recent/soon-to-be released racing sim lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> They may have cut back on the cars and tracks but considering how many there were in Forza 4 that'll still likely put them above any other recent/soon-to-be released racing sim lol


Gran Turismo 6 is going to have 400+ "premium" cars and 39 tracks as well as a "make your own track with real world GPS data" even though GT6 isn't on the PS4, it's more "next gen" than FM5. As far as content goes, GT2 is better than FM5. Turn10 will probably make a good Gran Turismo competitor again with FM6.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Gran Turismo 6 is going to have 400+ "premium" cars and 39 tracks as well as a "make your own track with real world GPS data"


cool , i buy cars sims to play with 1996 toyota camry /sarcasm , i bet only 25 cars out of 400+ are interesting

i think in terms of fun and excitement NFS beats both games but NFS is more arcade which seems to be much more fun than cars sims for me lately


----------



## mironccr345

Battlefield 1942


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> cool , i buy cars sims to play with 1996 toyota camry /sarcasm , i bet only 25 cars out of 400+ are interesting
> 
> i think in terms of fun and excitement NFS beats both games but NFS is more arcade which seems to be much more fun than cars sims for me lately


Actually quite a lot of people want regular everyday cars in sims, especially if they own one of them in real life. The cars in GT6 that I'm personally interested in are


Spoiler: if you care which you probably don't, click here



Abarth 1500
Abarth Punto
Alfa TZ3
Aston Martin one-77
Audi R18
Audi Quattro rally car
Bently speed 8
BMW 507
BMW Z8
Bugatti Veyron (they made it premium)
Cadillac cts-v
Chevrolet el camino
Chevrolet nova
Cizeta V16T
Ferrari Fxx
Ferrari 250 GTO
Fiska karma
Ford focus st (2013)
Ford gt40 mk1
Jay Leno Oldsmobile tornado
Ktm x-bow
Lamborghini Diablo
Lancia stratos
Peugeot rcz
Renault Clio RS
Rebault Megane RS
Shelby cobra Daytona coupe
Srt8 charger
Tesla model s
Luna roving vehicle
+ all the ones that are in GT5 as well that I can't be bothered to write down.

The only cars in FM5 that I am interested in is the McLaren P1 and Ferrari F12



Also you can't really compare Gran Turismo/Forza to Need for Speed, that's like comparing ARMA to Team Fortress. Although I do agree, NFS is more fun.


----------



## Saq

Legendary:







By the way, those last two screenshots aren't a joke, your supposed to stack boxes and tin cans to get up to the top. But when i stood up on top of the tin can, i couldn't jump up to the bigger box.
Edit: looks like i was doing it wrong, a walkthrough shows that i have to destroy all the tin cans to lower a path to get up there.

The game literally gave me no clue that i had to destroy those tin cans to lower anything.


----------



## sterik01

I only played 5 minutes of legendary.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Paracel Storm.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Siege of Shanghai.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Dawn Breaker.


----------



## BouncingBall

I love admiring the maps on BF4, it's just that it's a little hard to do with a tank trying to shoot you.


----------



## Saq

Bioshock infinite Burial at sea:




I'll try and take more screenshots of Burial at sea later.


----------



## kx11

AC4

1080
MSAAx8
highest settings + SSAO

1600x900 jpgs

















png
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7347/11097762273_b6a206c9dd_o.png
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/11097636406_6bc95587ee_o.png

i'm proud my MSI gx60 could pull off those settings


----------



## bedscenez

NFS: Rivals + Fenech Soler - Magnetic ahhhh Perfect.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BouncingBall*
> 
> I love admiring the maps on BF4, it's just that it's a little hard to do with a tank trying to shoot you.


Yeah, definitely can't 'stop to smell the roses' to look a the views when someones out to take your life. Happily, I found some empty servers to take these screenies. More to come.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Flood Zone.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Operation Locker.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Wow, BF4 looks amazing! ^


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Fun game with great controls and decent graphics, however, suffers from annoying black bars on the top and bottom of 16:10 displays. Would like to find a fix if possible?


----------



## TheRadik

*The Night of the Rabbit*


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow, thats gorgeous


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wow, thats gorgeous


Indeed! Made me go and add it to my wish list. Will instabuy when it's 75% off.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Just a quick Game DVR of BF4 on Xbox One with my longest / luckiest snipe yet


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> BF4. Operation Locker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have post aa on? It looks so blurry from those screenshots.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Just a quick Game DVR of BF4 on Xbox One with my longest / luckiest snipe yet


Does the game tell you how far that was?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Do you have post aa on? It looks so blurry from those screenshots.


I just checked, and I do. I'm gonna have to take some more shots. Post aa off looks a lot better. I'm so used to set everything max, I forget sometimes that is bad. Thank you.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I just checked, and I do. I'm gonna have to take some more shots. Post aa off looks a lot better. I so used to set everything max, I forget sometimes that is bad. Thank you.


It's all good. I did the same thing in BF3 but then I came across a post somewhere about post AA in BF4 blurring the whole image. Haven't gone back since







. I've no idea how I played with so much blur lol.

I've opted to just increase the resolution scale to 135% with 2x AA. Doesn't get rid of all jaggies, but it's far clearer. Of course, for screenshot purposes you can bump the scale higher with 4x AA


----------



## Brulf

Suprisingly the game runs better then i thought it would with eyefinity particularly with everything set to ultra except AA which is using smaa.... few patches and driver updates should hopefully sort it out


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Does the game tell you how far that was?


If I understand correctly the marksman bonus is the distance in meters, so that was a 645 meter shot.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*RYSE : Son Of Rome*_


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Indeed! Made me go and add it to my wish list. Will instabuy when it's 75% off.


Me too. Also, it is made by the same makers of Deponia, definitely going to buy it now.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> It's all good. I did the same thing in BF3 but then I came across a post somewhere about post AA in BF4 blurring the whole image. Haven't gone back since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've no idea how I played with so much blur lol.
> 
> I've opted to just increase the resolution scale to 135% with 2x AA. Doesn't get rid of all jaggies, but it's far clearer. Of course, for screenshot purposes you can bump the scale higher with 4x AA


I did some research about the resolution scaling and it brought my system to its knees. I tweaked it, and them jaggies be gone. I'll post some better shots tomorrow. Bascially, resolution scaling=ability to do supersampling.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I did some research about the resolution scaling and it brought my system to its knees. I tweaked it, and them jaggies be gone. I'll post some better shots tomorrow. Bascially, resolution scaling=ability to do supersampling.


Thanks. Most of us already know this. It's a Frostbite 3 feature. Need for Speed Rivals has it as well so expect future FB3 games to use it.

This is a screenshot thread, so why are people posting videos? There'a thread for that.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. Most of us already know this. It's a Frostbite 3 feature. Need for Speed Rivals has it as well so expect future FB3 games to use it.
> 
> This is a screenshot thread, so why are people posting videos? There'a thread for that.


I thought the mod said a while back that videos were fine in here.


----------



## par

the walking dead stalker








(stalker CS + mystery mod)


----------



## connectwise

Say what?? There's a star wars mod for COD4???


----------



## keikei

BF4. Siege of Shanghai. No post aa this time.


----------



## TheJokers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Sleeping Dogs*


Are you using sweetfx or any mods? That looks amazing!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> Are you using sweetfx or any mods? That looks amazing!


Well from what I can tell he's using downsampling and sweetfx with CA (chromatic abberation) which he seems to be forcing into every game he plays, not always for the better.


----------



## kx11

AC4
Highest settings
8xMSAA


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well from what I can tell he's using downsampling and sweetfx with CA (chromatic abberation) which he seems to be forcing into every game he plays, not always for the better.


Nah,doesn't look like he's using chromatic aberration this time.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJokers*
> 
> Are you using sweetfx or any mods? That looks amazing!


Yes, Downsampling & SweetFX 1.5, with a very slight chromantic aberration,

Awesome game I bought from Steam offers right now
*EuroTrack Simulator 2*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well from what I can tell he's using downsampling and sweetfx with CA (chromatic abberation) which he seems to be forcing into every game he plays, not always for the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah,doesn't look like he's using chromatic aberration this time.
Click to expand...

Then why off-the-centre objects have both blue and red-shifted edges?








It looks good when is subtle and 'older movie effects' fits into game's design (or if in-game vision is somehow distorted)
Outside of that it mostly looks weird.

In some games like _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ it was used by the devs to make that 80's movie feel and I liked it.

Edit: ninja'd by TheRadik ^^


----------



## Timu

Testing out my new Avermedia capture card which is miles better than my Roxio with these KIllzone Shadow Fall maps:


----------



## crazyg0od33

which avermedia card did you get?

I'm looking into one as well


----------



## kx11

killzone looks alright


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> which avermedia card did you get?
> 
> I'm looking into one as well


Avermedia Gamebroadcaster HD, it's worth it, captures games uncompressed!!!


----------



## crazyg0od33

oh its a PCI capture card









I dnt plug my consoles into the PC so I thought it may have been something like the elgato


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> oh its a PCI capture card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dnt plug my consoles into the PC so I thought it may have been something like the elgato


For me I used a 2x1 hdmi splitter, plug one hdmi cable from the console to the splitter, then plug a hdmi cable from the splitter to the capture card and plug another hdmi cable from the splitter to the TV/monitor you play on.

The reason I chose internal is because I heard it doesn't encode like most external capture cards which means I get uncompressed screens, and it shows as every screenshot I took today was uncompressed.

Dead Rising 3:


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> For me I used a 2x1 hdmi splitter, plug one hdmi cable from the console to the splitter, then plug a hdmi cable from the splitter to the capture card and plug another hdmi cable from the splitter to the TV/monitor you play on.
> 
> The reason I chose internal is because I heard it doesn't encode like most external capture cards which means I get uncompressed screens, and it shows as every screenshot I took today was uncompressed.


Yeah. definitely better, I just dont have my PC in the same room as my consoles.

Screens look good though!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah. definitely better, I just dont have my PC in the same room as my consoles.
> 
> Screens look good though!


You might want to go with the Avermedia Live Gamer Portable if you were into Avermedia external capture cards.


----------



## mohit9206

High quality settings 1440*900 with my sig rig.Lots of frame drops as you can see.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I have two more *Skyrim* screenies. Not sure what's up with the textures on the closest building on the second screenshot. But that is Dragonsreach in the background, so that's why I like that picture so much.





And some *Supreme Commander 2*. Played this game on XBox 360 back in the day, and I loved it. Finally picked it up again during the Steam Autumn sale, and I played it some with a friend. Most fun I've had in a long time. Only one screenshot though.


----------



## TheRadik

*RISEN*
Downsampling+sweetfx 1.5


----------



## Saq

Dragon Age origins.


----------



## BradleyW

Bioshock Infinite Burial At Sea


----------



## Timu

Killer Instinct-Orchid giving the beatdown


----------



## crazyg0od33

dem particles









insane good time that game is


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> dem particles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insane good time that game is


This and DR3 are my fav launch titles.


----------



## Ithanul

Dang, Killer Instinct looks nice. Makes me jelly, was the first 2D fighter game I ever played along with Street Fighter 2 on my Uncle's SNES.


----------



## Timu

Knack


----------



## jim2point0

*Assassin's Creed 4* FOV + Camera control XD

Finally it will be possible to get (almost) any screenshot I want in this game. My initial test:


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## infernoRS

War Thunder


----------



## jim2point0

Assassin's Creed 4.

Was putting the camera table through the ringer. I'll try and get better screenshots later...


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Assassin's Creed 4.
> 
> Was putting the camera table through the ringer. I'll try and get better screenshots later...


Dem shots any chance of getting the camera controls "


----------



## famous1994

Arkham Origins


----------



## Timu

Final playthrough screens of Knack:












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

skyrim

texture mod by s.t.e.p.
+
Cinematic Lighting ENB Dark Nights and Caves
+
RCRN 3.1 PURE


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT Cars*_


----------



## jim2point0

More AC4. This game just keeps WOWing me.


----------



## kx11

nice

it's more interesting when Edward is not in the shot


----------



## TheRadik

*EuroTruck Simulator 2*
My first Truck, My first Job


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *EuroTruck Simulator 2*
> My first Truck, My first Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, that makes me want to play some ETS2 now. Here are some screenshots I have of it that I've forgotten about. You should check out DaSquirrelsNuts on Twitch and YouTube, as he does a lot of good videos on ETS2. Problem for you is he bashes Renaults like no other.


----------



## boredgunner

Dishonored:



























Fallout: New Vegas: Lonesome Road


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Dishonored*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*RYSE : Son Of Rome*_




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HiCZoK

Ryse - son of screenshots from prerendered cutscenes (mostly)


----------



## Timu

Dead Rising 3-Final Playthrough









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Ryse - son of screenshots from prerendered cutscenes (mostly)


Thats not true. The gameplay looks just like the cut scenes. Normally, that would not be the case. 1080p.


----------



## andrews2547

*Gran Turismo 5*


----------



## kx11

can you remove the HUD in Ryse/DR3 ?!!


----------



## jim2point0

Some more AC4


----------



## TheRadik

*A new beginning - Final Cut*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> can you remove the HUD in Ryse/DR3 ?!!


I have yet to get Ryse(should happen soon), but I can't seem to find an option to turn it off in DR3, you can only turn off the minimap and missions, but not your life bar, level on the top.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

SKYRIM


----------



## infernoRS

I'm so mad that I don't have spare money for a One... I want FM5 NAO! 4 was so much better than GT5 and I have no expectations towards 6, but I've pre-purchased it anyways. Guess I'll buy AC4 too.


----------



## Timu

Forza 5


----------



## Reloaded83

Euro Truck Simulator 2
I love using my 6-speed and shifting through all 12 gears.


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 4 - China Rising (meh)





Assassins Creed 4


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Stasis Interrupted* *[Aliens: CM]*
4096 x 2560, var. SweetFX presets, SMAA, SSAO, config tweaks, still below 2GB of vram (barely)
(click to view full res)


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*FORZA 5*_


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Euro Truck Simulator 2
> I love using my 6-speed and shifting through all 12 gears.


IIRC there is a setting that gives you high and low range for the gearbox when you push a button, that way you can use all 12 gears with your 6 speed shifter, then you have 6 gears (in low range) for towns and hills and 6 gears (high range) for highways.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IIRC there is a setting that gives you high and low range for the gearbox when you push a button, that way you can use all 12 gears with your 6 speed shifter, then you have 6 gears (in low range) for towns and hills and 6 gears (high range) for highways.


Yep! I have it bound to my left paddle shifter so it's easy to press with my left hand and if I'm turning the wheel when I need to change the range.


----------



## SLOWION

NBA 2K13



















Sleeping Dogs










Wii Mario Kart


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dead Rising 3-Final Playthrough
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Thats a crap load of zombies!


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Thats a crap load of zombies!


Yeah the game has the most amount of zombies I've seen on screen and in any given area in a game to date, it's in the hundreds and gets much worse at night.


----------



## Timu

Forza 5, with a new car and finally those blue markers are off


----------



## death666saint

*Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army 2 1920x1080*


----------



## death666saint

*Skyrim + ENB + Sweetfx 1920x1080*

















Project ENB, floral overhaul, enhanced blood, and many other mods


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*
Downsampling + SweetFX


----------



## death666saint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Silent Hill Homecoming + ENB mod + 2k textures enabled


Please tell us how you were able to get Silent Hill Homecoming to look this good! How did you disable the film grain, enable 2k textures (or where did you get them?), and how did you customize enb to make it look this good?

I've been trying to get enb to make my game look better with no luck. Please help!


----------



## kx11

i just answered you


----------



## kx11

AC4

4K
SFX
jim's table


----------



## death666saint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i just answered you


Thanks!


----------



## ASO7

*Assassin's Creed IV*


----------



## TheRadik

*Injustice Gods Among Us*
1080p - SweetFX


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*
Downsamping + SweetFX


----------



## kx11

AC4
4k
SFX
jim's table


----------



## HiCZoK

One ss from Tomb Raider and 9 from Riddick remake (with my settings)


















































































*** is the Darkness.. it uses the same engine ffs !


----------



## ASO7

*Assassin's Creed IV*


----------



## kx11

AC4

4k
SFX
jim's table


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Origins*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Asininity

*Black Mesa*
I just started replaying one of my favorite games of all times. There's something about it and even now, it looks great.











*Tomb Raider*
I cannot say enough how fantastic this game looks!















*Mirrors Edge*
Still one of the most refreshing and enjoyable gaming experiences in the last couple of years. Seriously cannot wait for Mirrors Edge 2.


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## Ithanul

Currently playing, finally something to get me away from Minecraft for a bit.

*Starbound Beta*


----------



## jim2point0

Aaaaand I'm all finished with Assassins' Creed 4. Definitely one of my favorite games this year. Ending was kinda weak though.


----------



## TheRadik

More *Injustice Gods Among Us*


----------



## kx11

FF14
4000X2000
sfx










boring shot i know


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF14
> 4000X2000
> sfx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boring shot i know


But the game looks so pretty in that shot.=O


----------



## TRELOXELO

Batman Origins....


----------



## kx11

Batman AC


----------



## TheRadik

*Trine*


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## Timu

Ryse


----------



## crazyg0od33

ryse looks SOOOOOO much better in motion than in stills


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/cWhfzPv_zps811cfaff.jpg.html


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> AC4


Why does my downsampled AC4 with SFX at max settings still not look this good?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Why does my downsampled AC4 with SFX at max settings still not look this good?


well i use the game's AA not SFX ( it was TXAAx2 in those shots )


----------



## Switchblade1969

Getting bored so uploading few screenshots







Skyrim ^~^


----------



## TRELOXELO

BATMAN A O


----------



## TRELOXELO

Moooooooooore BATMAN A O


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition*
ENB+SweetFX+Xtreme Quality Flora


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## TheRadik

*BRUTAL DOOM V19*
1080P








































VIDEO E1M2


----------



## Timu

Ryse


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ryse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Too bad it's XBOX exclusive. I's like to see a Roman FPS/RPG for PC someday.


----------



## TheRadik

*Lego Marvel Heroes*


----------



## jdk90

Guys I'm running Windows 8.1 & therefore have to use the SweetFX/Efx bundle in order to use SweetFX.. I had it running perfectly in NFS: Rivals however I can't for the life of me get it to work in AC4: Black Flag








Anyone have any ideas?? I don't want to use the Radeon Pro method as it uses version 1.4


----------



## par

my personal method for celebrate new console























cinematic mod 2013
sgssaa 2x + DS 2880x1620
sweetfx
(smaa - lumasharpen - dither)

http://i3.minus.com/ibuuNKMlMS6eXI.jpg









http://i7.minus.com/ibsEKJEwE1mNvt.jpg









http://i5.minus.com/ib1ly3CBZEKrgB.jpg









http://i5.minus.com/iC1JaMebM3qPF.jpg









http://i2.minus.com/iSLoQBCj5vynh.jpg


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Too bad it's XBOX exclusive. I's like to see a Roman FPS/RPG for PC someday.


A PC version of this game would look nuts, it's already nuts as it is on a console.=O


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT CARS*_


----------



## amd655




----------



## jim2point0

Screenshot of *your games* thread.

Not "pre-release media designed to fool you" thread.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Screenshot of *your games* thread.
> 
> Not "pre-release media designed to fool you" thread.


Coming to PC, will look like that, and Dat butthurt


----------



## jim2point0

. Games get optimized during development. Details are lost. Happens all the time.

I don't know why people are so eager to get sucked into pre-release media when it's a much more realistic approach to take it all with a grain of salt until release.

Oh and as stated below, there's Aliens: Colonial Marines. Just because a game is getting a PC release doesn't mean it will look the same as the bull-demo shown at E3.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Games get optimized during development. Details are lost. Happens all the time.
> 
> I don't know why people are so eager to get sucked into pre-release media when it's a much more realistic approach to take it all with a grain of salt until release.


That's why I don't pre-order games.
I did one exception, and it was _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ ^^ worst release of the year
E3 demo was lovely ofc.

(screenshot is not mine) and now, especially after patches, it looks much better)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> That's why I don't pre-order games.
> I did one exception, and it was _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ ^^ worst release of the year
> E3 demo was lovely ofc.
> 
> (screenshot is not mine) and now, especially after patches, it looks much better)


My own images:


----------



## TheRadik

*DEVIL MAY CRY 4*


----------



## TheRadik

*Sonic & Allstar Racing Transformed*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hey Radik, we need to talk about this chromatic aberration addiction of yours.


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## Newbie2009

Remember Me


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hey Radik, we need to talk about this chromatic aberration addiction of yours.











*Contrast*


----------



## Timu

Finished Ryse


----------



## SLOWION

I wish that was on PC


----------



## davcc22

i have quite a few



Spoiler: v8 supercars 3

















Spoiler: grid 1 maxed out of corce

















Spoiler: grd 2 i think that was maxed aswell


----------



## davcc22

Spoiler: man that is one big dildo















you have a dirty mind devs


----------



## amd655

Been playing GRID 1 this morning, i am too boss at it even on hardest difficulty, i score millions on drift events LOL.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Been playing GRID 1 this morning, i am too boss at it even on hardest difficulty, i score millions on drift events LOL.


try tocar 3 you will be shocked its hard as heck


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> try tocar 3 you will be shocked its hard as heck


Toca 3, is that the one on Playstation 2?

I enjoyed that one









EDIT, i was streaming it this morning too, then that moment.... where nothing was captured but audio.........................


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ryse


snip.

why is it so blury ?


----------



## Saq

Entropy:





Dream: ( I haven't progressed far so its only the first level/dream )


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ryse
> 
> 
> 
> why is it so blury ?
Click to expand...

It's upscaled from 1600x900 to 1920x1080. That's going to cause blur no matter how fancy your upscaler is.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Some screenshots from Rift:


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's upscaled from 1600x900 to 1920x1080. That's going to cause blur no matter how fancy your upscaler is.


but current hdtv sets have amazing upscaler that makes the game look less blurry , but a pc gamer will see through the upscaler tricks


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's upscaled from 1600x900 to 1920x1080. That's going to cause blur no matter how fancy your upscaler is.


Wish I had a HDMI to DVI cable so I could play it at 900p on a spare monitor(though I hope that monitor still works).


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## HiCZoK

wolf among us
It is soooo atmospheric.


----------



## kx11

FF14
4K
SFX










4k
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/11362586084_6e0e73793a_o.jpg


----------



## Saq

7 Days to die 1024x768 (forgot to change res)










The aftermath of one rough night:


----------



## connectwise

Wofl among us looks great.
What's the premise of this game?


----------



## TheRadik

*Teslagrad*, nice game


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Wofl among us looks great.
> What's the premise of this game?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wolf+among+us


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> snip.
> 
> why is it so blury ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's upscaled from 1600x900 to 1920x1080. That's going to cause blur no matter how fancy your upscaler is.


Its more that they use a lot of motion blur during the animations - think crysis 3 motion blur near maxed out.

But in motion it's honestly one of the best looking games I've played.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Its more that they use a lot of motion blur during the animations - think crysis 3 motion blur near maxed out.
> 
> But in motion it's honestly one of the best looking games I've played.


Agreed with this, love the motion blur, post processing and DOF in that game.


----------



## Baasha

Is there a "free cam" mod or something for AC4? Also, what kind of AA are you using? Unless that is photoshopped a lot(?). I'm using TXAA 4x.


----------



## TheRadik

*Deadfall Adventures*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## windowszp

*KZ:Shadow Fall*







Amazing looking game


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Coming to PC, will look like that, and Dat butthurt


yep... absolutely cannot wait for this.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a "free cam" mod or something for AC4? Also, what kind of AA are you using? Unless that is photoshopped a lot(?). I'm using TXAA 4x.


it's 4k ( captured @ 3840x2160 ) + 2xTXAA + sweetfx

yeah there is a free-cam that you can use with cheat engine


----------



## kx11

FFXIV

SFX
2xSGSSAA










4k

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2840/11372404823_cd74142c1d_o.jpg

SFX
2xSGSSAA










4000x2000

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3805/11372393833_dc6033c1c2_o.jpg


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's 4k ( captured @ 3840x2160 ) + 2xTXAA + *sweetfx*
> 
> yeah there is a free-cam that you can use with cheat engine


Which SweetFX profile are you using? Any link?

Also, how do you get the Free Cam to work with "Cheat Engine"? Is there a tutorial for that or can someone share how to make free cam work in AC4?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Which SweetFX profile are you using? Any link?
> 
> Also, how do you get the Free Cam to work with "Cheat Engine"? Is there a tutorial for that or can someone share how to make free cam work in AC4?


i'm sorry i lost the SFX files since i removed the game completely

to learn about CE visit the forums

http://forum.cheatengine.org/viewforum.php?f=4

you'll find AC4 and many other games


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Also, how do you get the Free Cam to work with "Cheat Engine"? Is there a tutorial for that or can someone share how to make free cam work in AC4?


*Here is everything you need*


----------



## kx11

FFXIV
SFX










5000x2200
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7364/11376292813_745d8c2879_o.jpg


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wolf+among+us


You do know that there's as reason for asking a person's opinion first hand versus looking for advertisement and skewed reviews online right?


----------



## davcc22

skyrim


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> You do know that there's as reason for asking a person's opinion first hand versus looking for advertisement and skewed reviews online right?


Of course I do. Perhaps I didn't understand your use of "premise" in that context. I thought you meant synopsis.

I tend to put more faith in a few reviews and gameplay videos on YT (by users) to determine wether or not a game is my taste. People opinions can vary so wildly.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF14
> 4K
> SFX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4k
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/11362586084_6e0e73793a_o.jpg


Is there a trick to sweetfx? It causes my game not to load when I try to use it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, can you ss your folder structure? Also, what presets are you using?


----------



## jdk90

My first post in this thread, some great shots you guys are getting!









*AC4*
3200x1800 + TXAAx4 +SFX + Free Cam/No HUD Table







For everyone who is downsampling, what are you using to take your screenshots? My screens are not nearly as detailed as I want them to be, I can barely zoom in and they go all blurry.. Any help from the experts here would be great


----------



## TheRadik

*Slender - The Arrival*
























































Artwork of crysis?








***!! bigfoot?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Is there a trick to sweetfx? It causes my game not to load when I try to use it. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, can you ss your folder structure? Also, what presets are you using?


what type of error do you get ?!

also before usign SFX turn off the game's FXAA + HDR and for safety start the game windowed , try that

i use SFX 1.5


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Is there a trick to sweetfx? It causes my game not to load when I try to use it.


It can be 32/64bit game version thing. (or something else)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> For everyone who is downsampling, what are you using to take your screenshots? My screens are not nearly as detailed as I want them to be, I can barely zoom in and they go all blurry..


Anything capturing to losless format(png, bmp) will do, png is alo compressed, so temporary files are smaller. (I'm using msi afterbuner.)
SweetFX has its own screenshot functionality, not all screen capture utilities can save sweetFX modifications.

I have both under the same key, so for every captured scene it's vanilla + sweetFX version.

When you have your png/bmp file, convert it to high quality progressive jpg to reduce size without large quality loss and upload to external image hosting service. (like flickr), If you don't - ocn backend does very lossy and blurry resizing. Don't forget to untick "Import Images" option before posting.

For this forum it's good to have two versions of a file, resized and original.
post resized in img tag (ca. 1024px width) and nest it in link tag to original high-res image. this will save loading time for everybody in this thread

Example:
size of 5120x3200 file is:
bmp: ~60MB
png: ~10-15MB
high quality jpg: 4.5 MB
hq jpg resized to 1024px width: 0.3 MB

Code:



Code:


[URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7382/11383353993_0bff8b3607_o.jpg]
    [img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7382/11383353993_002a0d2bcf_b.jpg[/img]
[/URL]

(click image for 5k version)


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what type of error do you get ?!
> 
> also before usign SFX turn off the game's FXAA + HDR and for safety start the game windowed , try that
> 
> i use SFX 1.5


I just redownloaded the configurator with 1.5.1 in it. Which ffxiv exe do I link to it? Can I keep that folder on my desktop or does it have to go in the game folder? I linked it to the bootexe and when I launch it, I can't see the cursor to log in. It lets me log in but no cursor. Then in game, it doesn't look like it's done anything to change anything.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I just redownloaded the configurator with 1.5.1 in it. Which ffxiv exe do I link to it? Can I keep that folder on my desktop or does it have to go in the game folder? I linked it to the bootexe and when I launch it, I can't see the cursor to log in. It lets me log in but no cursor. Then in game, it doesn't look like it's done anything to change anything.


dump the sweetfx folder + other files in ( game ) folder , here's how it looks in my pc

it should be like this

FFXIV\SquareEnix\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn\game


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> dump the sweetfx folder + other files in ( game ) folder , here's how it looks in my pc
> 
> it should be like this
> 
> FFXIV\SquareEnix\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn\game


I did that and it won't launch, the game just crashes.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I did that and it won't launch, the game just crashes.


remove sweetfx from the other folders

this is how it should look like


----------



## nasmith2000

make sure to shut down any programs running in the background... like rivatuner, afterburner, precision...


----------



## TheRadik

*Sonic & Allstar Racing Transformed*


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall: Coolest Moments





Kinect Sports Rivals Preseason


----------



## kx11

FF14










4000X2000
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7378/11388927744_5e4492838e_o.jpg


----------



## andrews2547

*Gran Turismo 6*























Note: All of these (apart from the one with the guy in) is gameplay graphics. I can't wait to see what Polyphony Digital can do with the PS4









Sorry if these are really low quality due to it being compressed (if they are for you) I'm on mobile broadband now and I wont be on proper broadband for a few more weeks.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really think it's time I buy this game. I'd love to get back into MMORPGs and WoW just isn't doing it for me right now.

Would you recommend it in terms of gameplay? Questing, levelling, abilities, crafting etc


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I really think it's time I buy this game. I'd love to get back into MMORPGs and WoW just isn't doing it for me right now.
> 
> Would you recommend it in terms of gameplay? Questing, levelling, abilities, crafting etc


hmmm

since you are an MMORPG player i'd recommend this game to you , however the 1st 10hrs of the game are tutorial of all the jobs/crafts , you'll start having fun after you reach lvl 15 , the game is one of the most beautiful MMO games out there

oh and the 1st major update 2.1 is coming in 2 days so wait after update so you can start from there


----------



## kx11

FF14


----------



## Xealot

*Dishonored:*








*Ultimate DOOM (with Doomsday Engine):*






Playing through DOOM again for it's 20th anniversary!


----------



## SLOWION

Just picked up Trine 2. This game looks pretty sweet, especially for a platformer


----------



## Saq

Sleeping Dogs:










The Dark Mod ( thief in doom 3 engine )












Wasteland 2 (custom party)


----------



## whyalwaysme




----------



## connectwise

Theif in doom 3 engine? INSANE.


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what glorious mods are you using?


----------



## Vigil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> what glorious mods are you using?


Quite a few


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> what glorious mods are you using?


Some of these
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

And custom tweaks (enb/weather) only for this scene.


----------



## Unstableiser

Those Thief screen-shots look more like Mount and Blade! Sorry for not having any SS of my own.


----------



## TheRadik

*EuroTruck Simulator 2*


----------



## amd655

.


----------



## Timu

Zoo Tycoon


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Here is everything you need*


Thanks! +Rep


----------



## Saq

Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Oh my god I remember playing Jedi Knight 2 when I was about 12.

I felt like such a genius when I figured out those signs and how to escape the lasers further on.


----------



## infernoRS

Ahoy, cap'n, we have a lil problem over 'ere











Edit: and yeah, the game is AC4


----------



## Saq

Payday 2 - the christmas heist.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to grab this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Payday 2 - the christmas heist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CS:GO maps o.0


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I need to grab this.
> CS:GO maps o.0


Yes, yes you do. It's an amazing game, and MP is still alive and kicking.


----------



## par

cinematic mod 2013
sgssaa 2x + DS 2880x1620
sweetfx
(smaa - lumasharpen - dither)

..Don't Go To Ravenholm..

http://i2.minus.com/i7TWfn3vA6med.jpg









http://i3.minus.com/ibwjw8jK8hl5oc.jpg









http://i5.minus.com/ic9vMMeNudEqk.jpg









http://i7.minus.com/i0BpRUfFuoJqi.jpg


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Zoo Tycoon
> 
> ]


Wow that one's pretty erotic


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast.


One of the greatest Star Wars games ever made.


----------



## Saq

The Walking Dead S2 Episode 1.




I beat Episode 1 in under two hours, without rushing mind you, there's definately alot of interesting storytelling to be had. Just because Episode 1 was short doesn't mean you wont have alot of fun with it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Future Pinball* with Mods *Physics 2.5* & *Zedonius*.
Table : *Metallica Ultra 1.04*







.




































Tables: *Tron, Tron Legacy, Big Bang*


----------



## Saq

More jedi knight 2 jedi outcast, I'm experimenting around in the games files to try and get better visual results.






I must have done something right as well, because I managed to kill my frames down to as low as 15. On a game that is 14 years old, mind you. Without V-sync enabled too


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> More jedi knight 2 jedi outcast, I'm experimenting around in the games files to try and get better visual results.
> 
> I must have done something right as well, because I managed to kill my frames down to as low as 15. On a game that is 14 years old, mind you. Without V-sync enabled too


:O What is this wizardry?


----------



## Saq

Jedi knight 2 jedi outcast mp. I decided to spectate to get some nice action screenshots.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TheRadik

*Lego Marvel Heroes*


----------



## HiCZoK

whats with the crazy bloom and vaseline in JEdi Knight screenshots and hl2 ss ?


----------



## Saq

Ok this is blowing my mind right now, somehow I managed to get full shadows working in jedi knight 2 jedi outcast. No more shadow blobs!


----------



## Switchblade1969

Tomb Raider 2013 (Highest Quality) I love Lara Croft


----------



## amd655

Zeno Clash.


----------



## amd655

Zeno Clash.
Beat this in 3 hours, but i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Sir, You are being hunted*
2560:1600 and 5120:3183, sgssaa, sweetFX/smaa, hq AO, config tweaks
(click image for full resolution)


----------



## TheRadik

*Deadly Premonition The Director's Cut*
(DPFix + Downsampling & SweetFX 1.5) Mod Textures Hud


----------



## Saq

I'm preparing to learn how to edit the texture files for Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast. I don't know how to make resize textures however, so I'm just adding a bit of sharpening to the textures for now. I'm taking my edits very slowly because I had an error come up and had to reinstall Star Wars all over again.

Here's my first two done though:




This is my first time ever even attempting to make texture modifications, my previous failed attempt was a purple colored assault rifle in Fallout 3.
I'm considering even buying that program on steam called Bitmap2material to add a few other features to the textures as well, but I'm not sure if I will grab it yet.


----------



## CptAsian

Just a quick screenie from *Euro Truck Simulator 2*. Apparently this is a trailer full of electronics. Gotta keep all of those computer nerds happy.


----------



## Saq

I'm really getting into this whole texturing thing with Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast. I also found a nice little mod that makes the weapons look more movie-like, with reflections too, hes mod also makes explosions look better.





The only changes I made was some adjustment to the piping texture, and I made the shield replenisher resolution go from 512x512 to 1024x1024.


----------



## philhalo66

*Skyrim*










*Kerbal Space Program*


----------



## Switchblade1969

Skyrim ^_^




Tomb Raider 2013


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## Saq

Star Wars jedi knight 2 jedi outcast





I will eventually upload screenshots of other games, but for now, I'm obsessed with improving this games visual detail.


----------



## InsaneMatt

*BioShock Infinite*
Brought is a couple weeks ago, only now starting to play it.


----------



## amd655

May do some PS2 emulator screens.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

My triple-monitor gaming rig absolutely destroys this benchmark. Never mind that it's old, it's been updated to support DX11, and here are the results! How well does your rig stack up?


----------



## amd655

*Resident Evil 4 PCSX2 6x Native : 3072 x 2688 Shader tweaked.*


----------



## amd655

*Alice madness returns PhysX on.*


----------



## QSS-5

gears of war


----------



## Alatar

Been playing some Project CARS again lately:











I also found the perfect car for me:


----------



## connectwise

Lies, those look like real life photos to me. When did you fly out to Monte Carlo?


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project Cars*_

P30 LMP livery by drvac





















and new grass textures along with new "Brands Hatch" track...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Injustice Gods Among Us*


----------



## DreamScar

Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## Timu

Project Cars always impresses.


----------



## TheRadik

*Bit.Trip Runner 2*


----------



## DreamScar

A few more from Spec Ops: The Line


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall-My fav locales


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Killzone Shadow Fall-My fav locales
> 
> *snip*]


Wow, looks awesome!










I finally got CoD: Ghosts to work on my HTPC/SFF (small form factor) build! This build is running without a dedicated video card, all of the graphical horsepower is being churned out by the CPU. Those of you with a laptop, notebook, etc. lacking a dedicated video card, that are wondering if this game will run ok for you, expect similar results.

There have been a few patches to this game. So, instead of waiting 20 minutes in between menus and loading screens, I only had to wait 10! What an improvement! At this rate, we'll be able to test every single setting--without waiting several hours in between menus and loading screens--by the time Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Ghosts Ops is out!


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## jim2point0

Playing around with 5120x2160 w/SMAA in Assassin's Creed 4.







And here we witness a really annoying problem with this stupid engine. It won't render eyes beyond a certain distance. So NPCs look like soulless ghouls.


----------



## BradleyW

Are you guy's all using Vsync?


----------



## jim2point0

I do not use vsync. I've never noticed tearing in any game other than Rage (and holy crap, it's bad there).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I do not use vsync. I've never noticed tearing in any game other than Rage (and holy crap, it's bad there).


What is your refresh rate and do you use an fps limiter?


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow WarrioR*


----------



## SLOWION

Tomb Raider

I can't believe this game is basically being given away. It's very impressive based on what I've played so far.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project Cars*_ downsampled from 12K down to 4k




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Forza 5-Panorama screens


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project Cars*_ downsampled from 12K down to 4k
> 
> [


What the???=O


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> What the???=O


Are the images not loading for you Timu?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Are the images not loading for you Timu?


Oh they are, just the 12k res surprised me.=p


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Oh they are, just the 12k res surprised me.=p










This time i went with the game's built in downsampling system...and i'm still not happy (jaggies wise







)

Btw, just awesome Forza 5 panaroma photos


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Arkham Asylum Goty*


----------



## McSwain

These are from months ago when I still had a 660ti before I got my gtx 780 but I haven't taken screenies in awhile and I stepped up to a 780ti and have to wait till after new years to get my 780ti from EVGA so I'll post newer ones soon when that happens.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time i went with the game's built in downsampling system...and i'm still not happy (jaggies wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Btw, just awesome Forza 5 panaroma photos


Oh yeah it was hard doing these screens as well.=p


----------



## Vlasov_581

F1 2013 Senna mod











Damn you Prost. Yea I hit him!!! DAMN RIGHT I caused a collision


----------



## amd655

*Dark Souls*


*This must hurt...*


----------



## TheRadik

Special *Tower Defenders*









*SANCTUM 2*
























































*Bad Hotel*
























*Prime World Defenders*
































*PixelJunk Mosters Deluxe*


----------



## clutchmastaflex

Edit: Fallout 3, sorry.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutchmastaflex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please post the title of the game as per the rules of the thread.


----------



## Timu

Max: The Curse of Brotherhood








Halo: Spartan Assault


----------



## Armotekma

Hitman: Blood Money, Probably the funniest thing an NPC ever did, I shot the FBI agent, and then the caterer comes out and gets surprised at his body, then put the pistol in his inventory.


ARMA 2, Hellfire + UAZ = triple backflip onto a rooftop. Wish I had recorded it.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield 4 maxed out (was still running a GTX 285)




Left 4 Dead 2 SCAR Mod


----------



## amd655

*Tomb Raider*












This was a gift from a friend for Christmas, absolutely loving this game, i am a large fan of the Tomb Raider games, i played the originals from childhood, absolutely stunning work by Square Enix.
The only thing i do not like is TressFX, it takes away the look of Lara Croft (nostalgia) i guess that is personal preference however.


----------



## amd655

*Tomb Raider*


I suggest this music to view these shots (or something similar)






Spoiler: Warning: EPIC GAME IMAGES!


----------



## DreamScar

I still think Tomb Raider was one of the best looking games of the year. Its funny how everyone that plays it has almost the exact same screenshots, like the blood pool. Its just so beautiful, makes you wanna mash the print-screen key.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> I still think Tomb Raider was one of the best looking games of the year. Its funny how everyone that plays it has almost the exact same screenshots, like the blood pool. Its just so beautiful, makes you wanna mash the print-screen key.


This may be the game of the generation for me (PC has no gens but IDC)
Graphics are just jaw dropping, gameplay is awesome, i love the combat, and the world has sheer scale, but it keeps a linearity that works well.

I can't get enough


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This may be the game of the generation for me (PC has no gens but IDC)
> Graphics are just jaw dropping, gameplay is awesome, i love the combat, and the world has sheer scale, but it keeps a linearity that works well.
> 
> I can't get enough


I agree, it's one of my favorites for the year. I loved the game-play and the more realistic take on the character/story.


----------



## amd655

I have 111 screenshots on Steam of just Tomb Raider, am i mental or is the game that beautiful?

Help me please


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## ASO7

*Unreal Engine 3*


----------



## deathlord1991

Same Thing here! I have been trying to found ANY texture mod for Silent HIll Homecoming and i wasn't able to... :/ Can u send me how you did it.. please heeeelp!


----------



## deathlord1991

Crysis POM+Full HD+Xzero Shaders


----------



## amd655

*Tomb Raider*





Spoiler: Warning: Bewbies!


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Unreal Engine 3*


ohhh how did You got second map (tetures/materials to work ?
I have the sdk beta from years ago and that materials presentation map never worked for me. I am talking about stainglass rotating cube screenshot


----------



## Switchblade1969

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Solider









Spoiler: 1080p At Full Graphics











The Elder Scrolls IV Skyrim









Spoiler: Managed to get my ENB to work now :D


----------



## amd655

*Tomb Raider*

*Final game shots.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> ohhh how did You got second map (tetures/materials to work ?
> I have the sdk beta from years ago and that materials presentation map never worked for me. I am talking about stainglass rotating cube screenshot


It just works, i don't know...


----------



## jim2point0

I think this will be the last Assassin's Creed 4 from me. Need to try this monitor for some more games. (5120x2160 w/SMAA + SweetFX)


----------



## -iceblade^

Some great screens in here...


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I think this will be the last Assassin's Creed 4 from me. Need to try this monitor for some more games. (5120x2160 w/SMAA + SweetFX)


wow


----------



## jim2point0

Some quick snaps from a recent *Borderlands 2 DLC*. I've been slacking with them.


----------



## TheRadik

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3*


----------



## nasmith2000

f1 2013 (3840x2160 => 2560x1440, track + weather + tire + various mods)

sweetfx not captured in screenies (windows 8.1 + radeon pro fix)


----------



## philhalo66

Tomb Raider


----------



## TheRadik

*Spelunky*,


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Just got Skyrim a couple of days ago.







I have been missing out!


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*PROJECT CARS*_


----------



## -iceblade^

Rome 2, and I play as the Romans defending a frontier city against the hordes of Gauls







.


----------



## nasmith2000

a few more of f1 2013 at 3840x2160. various livery, texture & weather mods

sweetfx not captured in screenshots


----------



## davcc22

skyrim with the realike enb and the Serious HD Retexture and the better trees and grass mods all [email protected] 1920x1080 maxed


----------



## Lhotse

_SNOW_

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-29_00010_zps84375f92.jpg.html


----------



## amd655

*Tomb Raider '96*

Messed about a bit in GIMP.


----------



## HiCZoK

You just made first Tomb Raider ugly


----------



## amd655

I never did say it was masterpiece


----------



## kx11

never liked TR games back in the day but the 2013 reboot sucked me in


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> never liked TR games back in the day but the 2013 reboot sucked me in


You didn't like Legend?D=


----------



## utterfabrication

Fallout 3


----------



## Lhotse

*SNOW*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-29_00001_zpse6b0d571.jpg.html


----------



## TheRadik

*Saints Row The Third*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

*Shadow Warrior* - Ultra settings, 1440p FXAA + MLAA (not sure if MLAA shows in screenshots or not). Still are some jaggies which bothered me, but definitely not bad, especially while actually playing. FSAA was yielding worse results than FXAA. Forcing any AA via driver resulted in flashing screen. Super fun game and rather beautiful to look at, especially in motion. Flying Wild Hog did a great job remaking an old favorite.


----------



## Timu

Killzone Shadow Fall Panorama screens

Yes, this is all gameplay.=p


----------



## Xealot

*Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion (Star Trek: Armada III mod)*



They even modeled and animated Voyager's ablative armor!


----------



## Timu

Dead Rising 3 Panoramas


----------



## jim2point0

Here's a bunch of boring close-ups of these Borderlands 2 enemies...








(SweetFX film grain in this one for added moodiness)


Also, this room in that last Dishonored DLC is quite impressive.



And here's a statue


----------



## kx11

FF14


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> *Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion (Star Trek: Armada III mod)*


DAMN COOO

BF4


----------



## TheRadik

*Slender - The Arrival*
























































*Sonic & Allstar Racing Transformed*


----------



## Derko1

How is Slender? It looks great from those shots, never seen it before... embarrassing thing just happened... I went to see how much it costs and I already own it.









Does that happen often to others?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How is Slender? It looks great from those shots, never seen it before... embarrassing thing just happened... I went to see how much it costs and I already own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that happen often to others?


I like you, in a none gay way.

Done similar stuff myself


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How is Slender? It looks great from those shots, never seen it before... embarrassing thing just happened... I went to see how much it costs and I already own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that happen often to others?


Haha, it happens to me all the time.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield 4

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Saq

Alone in the dark.







Pretty decent port, but the controls may be a tad bit frustrating at first. You can extinguish in 1st person, but not 3rd person, thanks for not telling me, game.


----------



## SLOWION

wow had no idea BC2 looked so similar to BF3 and BF4

I owned it on console and don't remember it looking like that lol


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2


4 gpus at 1200p?=O


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I like you, in a none gay way.
> 
> Done similar stuff myself


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Haha, it happens to me all the time.


Ha!









I always feel stupid when that happens. At nearly 800+ games... I've even made the stupid mistake of buying the games before checking if I even own them. That's why I've got around 150 keys for games that I already own just sitting in a text doc on my PC.









Some shots to not derail!

*Castlevania Lord of Shadow*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 4 gpus at 1200p?=O


4? No i only have a single GTX 580 those percentages you are seeing are my CPU core usages

And here are some more Battlefield Bad Company 2 Screenshots after Some Overclocking


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 4? No i only have a single GTX 580 those percentages you are seeing are my CPU core usages
> 
> And here are some more Battlefield Bad Company 2 Screenshots after Some Overclocking


Tis an excellent game sir.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> 4? No i only have a single GTX 580 those percentages you are seeing are my CPU core usages


Man I must had been sleepy when I typed that, my bad, lol.


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Killzone Shadow Fall Panorama screens
> 
> Yes, this is all gameplay.=p


Why do you post that in this thread when it's clearly in the PC Gaming subforum?


----------



## sterik01

I asked that already and the answer I got was : it's a thread for all games regardless of system used.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I asked that already and the answer I got was : it's a thread for all games regardless of system used.


yes as long as they are good


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Why do you post that in this thread when it's clearly in the PC Gaming subforum?


This thread is for all games, heck you see emulated games(PS2) on here, and there isn't a console only screenshot thread either on this site.=p


----------



## amd655

*Cities XL Platinum*.

Dat recession doe.




Great game, but has a massive memory leak problem, and runs on a single core of any CPU, which translates to really low GPU usage and single digit frames after an hour.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I asked that already and the answer I got was : it's a thread for all games regardless of system used.


I think it'd be nice if the OP's of console shots could at the least say what console the game is from. As it is, they are simply mixed in with everything... and while they are allowed... last time I checked, I am on the *PC GAMING FORUM*... not simply gaming.


----------



## TheRadik

Happy New Year!!









*Aseto Corsa*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think it'd be nice if the OP's of console shots could at the least say what console the game is from. As it is, they are simply mixed in with everything... and while they are allowed... last time I checked, I am on the *PC GAMING FORUM*... not simply gaming.


Ok, I'll list the console the game is on for now on.=O


----------



## kbros

Merry New Year
*Dear Esther*
3200 x 1800


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

A few from Borderlands 2


----------



## TheRadik

*PAYDAY 2*


----------



## Degree

What program do you guys use to take your screenshots without compression?
Printscreen always never works for me when I try to paste in paint.


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> What program do you guys use to take your screenshots without compression?
> Printscreen always never works for me when I try to paste in paint.


I just use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> I just use MSI Afterburner.


Alright thanks!
I was looking into that and fraps just now, I'll try out MSI afterburner!


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> I was looking into that and fraps just now, I'll try out MSI afterburner!


Yeah I use it for in-game GPU monitoring anyways so it's just convenient.


----------



## jim2point0

I take 99% of my screenshots with SweetFX. Since I'm always using that to some small extent in most games I play. Otherwise I'll fall back on MSI Afterburner.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I also use Afterburner. There are various quality settings within the options, I use 100% quality PNG output.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I also use Afterburner. There are various quality settings within the options, I use 100% quality PNG output.


PNG is the way to go and I only use that for my screens, never JPGs.


----------



## kbros

Quick question before I post some screens, how do I make the picture show so big without the small thumbnails? Do I have to use photobucket or something similar or can I just use image upload.
EDIT: Photobucket worked but is there a way to get it to work with image upload?


----------



## kbros

*Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*
3200x1800 + SweetFX
http://s930.photobucket.com/user/blalocknoah/media/Screenshot24658_zpsdf05e0b9.png.html
http://s930.photobucket.com/user/blalocknoah/media/Screenshot26162_zps3e4d1b44.png.html
http://s930.photobucket.com/user/blalocknoah/media/Screenshot27625_zpsdad939df.png.html


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Quick question before I post some screens, how do I make the picture show so big without the small thumbnails? Do I have to use photobucket or something similar or can I just use image upload.
> EDIT: Photobucket worked but is there a way to get it to work with image upload?


Yes, after you upload the images, delete the width/height details in the image tag in the post editor.


----------



## kbros

Alright thanks.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> *Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons*


Great game, haven't played a game like that in ages. No need for dialog.

Recommend for anyone who hasn't played it yet! (Also to play with a xbox controller)


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Great game, haven't played a game like that in ages. No need for dialog.
> 
> Recommend for anyone who hasn't played it yet! (Also to play with a xbox controller)


Yeah it's great. Very very good story. Even though it only takes about 3 hours to beat, it packs the punch of a much longer story-line. It's definitely up there on my list and I think everyone should play it.


----------



## Armotekma

*Tomb Raider*


Spoiler: Images


----------



## TheRadik

*Castle of Ilusion*


----------



## jim2point0

Still playing more Borderlands 2.


----------



## par

rrrage


----------



## par

rrrage


----------



## TheRadik

*NFS RIVALS*


----------



## par

rage


----------



## windowszp

War Thunder & Dayz (mod):


----------



## Doug-E-Square

Excuse me while I go and change pants...these screenshots, all of them, just amazing!


----------



## jim2point0

Devil May Cry


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*


----------



## TheRadik

*PAYDAY 2*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Forza 5*_




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheHunter

MKKE


----------



## TheRadik

*Aseto Corsa*


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*




*



*


----------



## kx11

Space Engine ( the best i could with my notebook )


----------



## kx11

Space Engine ( again )


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Space Engine ( again )


hmm kinda like this for a wallpaper


----------



## TheRadik

*EuroTruck Simulator 2*
My new Truck








--


----------



## Galactical

Had some free time to do a small challenge, which was to distance "Crysis 3" away from the typical video game look and more towards reality/offline rendering while still being playable (avg 20-30 Hz, lowest 12-14Hz).

PC render specs:
i5 3570
GTX 650 ti 1GB Vram configuration
8 GB of system memory
*Rendered in-game
*
Crysis 3* - Full Screen recommended viewing


----------



## kx11

The Testament of Sherlock Holmes ( sorry for the jaggies )


----------



## amd655

*Alan Wake with glitches*

*Glitched?*


*Normal shots*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project Cars*_ 12k downsampled to 4k. BMW M1 at "Bathurts" track!


----------



## kx11

The Testament of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Timu

PS4-Killzone ShadowFall Panoramas


----------



## Carbonator

*The Elder Scrolls : Skyrim*


----------



## Lhotse

*Far Cry 3*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-06_00003_zps136eee73.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-06_00007_zps7dc9c366.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00003_zpsf363e914.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00001_zpsade2c67b.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00009_zps27eeefc6.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00007_zpsd97d25e2.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00012_zps19658fe9.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

Space Engine


----------



## TheRadik

*Next Car Game*
Early Access Alpha


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Next Car Game*
> Early Access Alpha


what do you think so far? i watched a couple gameplay vids on youtube and the physics look pretty good. worth the $25 bucks for early access?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## famous1994

Tomb Raider


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> what do you think so far? i watched a couple gameplay vids on youtube and the physics look pretty good. worth the $25 bucks for early access?


The game look very nice. But it's too soon since it has only 2 vehicles 3 circuits. If you have steering wheel also enjoys.


----------



## HiCZoK

Having fun with dolphin emulator.
Resident evil remake and resident evil4 for wii (aiming with mouse !)


----------



## TheRadik

*Castle of Ilusion*


----------



## Newbie2009

Wish they would release resi 1-4 remastered for PC. And shenmue. One can dream.


----------



## HiCZoK

More resident evil from gamecube (dolphin) - Loving it
edit:I hate what imgur does to compression but Its most convinient by having batched links ready to post so if someone needs a full res png, then ask


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> More resident evil from gamecube (dolphin) - Loving it
> edit:I hate what imgur does to compression but Its most convinient by having batched links ready to post so if someone needs a full res png, then ask


Use minus, imgur is garbage.


----------



## famous1994

Finished Tomb Raider this morning.


----------



## CptAsian

Some screenies from games I've been playing for the past month or so. Here we go.

*Euro Truck Simulator 2*
Kickin' it off.





*BeamNG Drive*
Just a nice quick one I got with that glorious slow-mo feature.



*Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion*
Really glad my friend got me into this.





*Skyrim*
Mandatory TESV shots.









*World of Tanks*
Last, but most certainly not least. Loving this game. It's pretty much the only competitive multiplier game I play now.


----------



## jim2point0

Some Assassin's Creed 4


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs*


----------



## Lhotse

*Far Cry 3*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00018_zps8eb2ff5f.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-09_00002_zps64a8b7eb.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00020_zpsaf83c40b.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-08_00001_zps352087b4.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-07_00003_zpsf363e914.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-06_00003_zps136eee73.jpg.html


----------



## Xinoxide

I like this vantage point. Mass Effect 3.



I should probably go back and change the FOV for a more closed in shot.


----------



## kx11

Metal Gear Rising

1080
High settings
Vanilla


----------



## Timu

Metal Gear Solid Rising doesn't even support 1440p, shame really since that's my native res on my monitor.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Metal Gear Solid Rising doesn't even support 1440p, shame really since that's my native res on my monitor.


yeah but the graphics are terrible , it looks like a 2009 game with dated graphics in 2009


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I like this vantage point. Mass Effect 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably go back and change the FOV for a more closed in shot.


That _is_ a nice shot. Please post the closer one if you get it. I could use a new wallpaper.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Metal Gear Solid Rising doesn't even support 1440p, shame really since that's my native res on my monitor.


Same. *But Durante is on it.*

He has it running at 4K already









Textures are awful though. Yikes. no effort at all. Oh well....


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Same. *But Durante is on it.*
> 
> He has it running at 4K already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures are awful though. Yikes. no effort at all. Oh well....


this guy is like kryptonite to japanese devs which makes me hate japanese devs even more


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*
Enb+SweetFX +Textures Dktronics.
Cars Vainilla.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I like this vantage point. Mass Effect 3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably go back and change the FOV for a more closed in shot.
> 
> 
> 
> That _is_ a nice shot. Please post the closer one if you get it. I could use a new wallpaper.
Click to expand...

You could just crop it though... I doubt your monitor is 5120x2880.


----------



## -iceblade^

Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY


----------



## aznever

AC4 Black Flag MSI R9 280x 1200/1800

2560x1440


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> You could just crop it though... I doubt your monitor is 5120x2880.


Mine is


















Heh. Ok. Not natively, but I can go that high







Makes for nice screenshots in any case. Speaking of which...

*Assassin's Creed 4* (5120x2160 + SMAA)


----------



## amd655

I find that game to be visually unappealing.


----------



## kx11

Space Engine


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I find that game to be visually unappealing.












I'd probably be a broken record if I felt the need to post that for every game I felt that way about.


----------



## TheRadik

More *GTA 4*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_





















Click for bigger high-res photos!


----------



## kx11

do you know the free cam keys ?!


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> do you know the free cam keys ?!


Here you go









Choose your cam, if you choose the "cinematic" cam you will have an orthographic POV (low field of view, no image distortion), if you choose an other view, like rear car view, you will have a perspective POV (high field of view, fish eye effect when you zoom in).
- To activate free cam in the view you've chosen, press CTRL+F , several times if needed because i sometimes have problems to activate it personnally.
- While in free cam mode, CTRL+K to adjust camera settings, which are on numpad as following :
- 2 : increase pitch
- 8 : decrease pitch
- 4 : increase yaw
- 6 : decrease yaw
- 7 : increase radius
- 9 : decrease radius
- 1 : increase roll
- 3 : decrease roll
- "-" : increase field of view
- "+" : decrease field of view
ZQSD to move (WASD if QWERTY keyboard), left click to rotate camera, right click is like Z (or W)
- Once you have placed camera and angle like desired, you can activate Depth of Field to add even more realism :
- F3 : depth of field on/off
- F4 : reset depth of field default settings
- F5 : focus plane decrease
- F6 : focus plane increase
- F7 : decrease field
- F8 : increase field
- Shift+F5 : more sharp
- Shift+F6 : more blur
- Shift+F7 : blur transition decrease
- Shift+F8 : blur transition increase


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*The Last Remnant*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your cam, if you choose the "cinematic" cam you will have an orthographic POV (low field of view, no image distortion), if you choose an other view, like rear car view, you will have a perspective POV (high field of view, fish eye effect when you zoom in).
> - To activate free cam in the view you've chosen, press CTRL+F , several times if needed because i sometimes have problems to activate it personnally.
> - While in free cam mode, CTRL+K to adjust camera settings, which are on numpad as following :
> - 2 : increase pitch
> - 8 : decrease pitch
> - 4 : increase yaw
> - 6 : decrease yaw
> - 7 : increase radius
> - 9 : decrease radius
> - 1 : increase roll
> - 3 : decrease roll
> - "-" : increase field of view
> - "+" : decrease field of view
> ZQSD to move (WASD if QWERTY keyboard), left click to rotate camera, right click is like Z (or W)
> - Once you have placed camera and angle like desired, you can activate Depth of Field to add even more realism :
> - F3 : depth of field on/off
> - F4 : reset depth of field default settings
> - F5 : focus plane decrease
> - F6 : focus plane increase
> - F7 : decrease field
> - F8 : increase field
> - Shift+F5 : more sharp
> - Shift+F6 : more blur
> - Shift+F7 : blur transition decrease
> - Shift+F8 : blur transition increase


thnx


----------



## kx11

Space Engine


----------



## Tmplt

This Friday was an ArmA Friday:


----------



## aznever

Assetto Corsa


----------



## kx11

FF XIV

don't even get me started on sky box quality


----------



## TheRadik

*Future Pinball*


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Same. *But Durante is on it.*
> He has it running at 4K already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textures are awful though. Yikes. no effort at all. Oh well....


I created a "fix" that starts the game in the size of desktop.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/jvcw3l4lq2d023c/TheRadikFix.rar.

Remember! The game will run at the resolution of your desktop

Screenshots 1440p
*METAL GEAR RISING REVENGEANCE*


----------



## kx11

good job but the refresh rate of the resulotion must be 60Hz , i tried 4k res @ 30hz and it didn't work


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> good job but the refresh rate of the resulotion must be 60Hz , i tried 4k res @ 30hz and it didn't work


Try with this
http://www.mediafire.com/download/k9ckbvk9nke6cib/TheRadikFix30.rar


----------



## kx11

same thing it won't work


----------



## kx11

this is all i got


----------



## demo23019

Finally got to play Ghost with high res textures holy moses what good looking game
Max settings with 4x MSAA

Lot of Aim down site pics i like DOF in this game:thumb:

Pics don't really do justice have to see it in all its glory @ 100-120fps/120hz


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_

New addition to pCARS family..."PAGANI CINQUE ROADSTER"




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> same thing it won't work


Surely the game does not support 30hz, if in future patches simply put this support if it works.

The mine is a simple "compile script", I can not get to hack the exe, since it would be illegal


----------



## par

rage























































mafia 2 & mass effect 3
+ sweetfx


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4* with GODRAYS


----------



## sterik01

what enb is that?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> rage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mafia 2 & mass effect 3
> + sweetfx
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you REALLY play at 1280x720?

Here is one of My FemChop. cropped in a 5:7


Spoiler: Warning: My size shepard inside.







This is what Happens when my screenshots make me run out of VRAM ( on the chance it saves a capture successfully )


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> what enb is that?


Simple ENB
http://www.gta4-mods.com/misc/simple-enb-for-natural-and-realistic-lighting-f20765

but of "godrays" I added to enbeffect


----------



## Xinoxide

The godrays are horrible for one reason. They dont even originate from the sun. :\


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Do you REALLY play at 1280x720?


no.. screenshot are resized..

i play at 1080p, sometimes also with DS at 2880x1620


----------



## davcc22

Spoiler: super super warnig spoiler



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


wait till i get my 2k texturs fired up im just downloadig the last little bit now


----------



## davcc22




----------



## kx11

DMC

4K
Jim's CE table
SFX 1.5.1


----------



## jmcosta

Crysis 3 w/o injector or mods


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3 Multiplayer*


----------



## davcc22

grid with an enb grid dont like them tho random dropps to 15fps


----------



## jim2point0

Borderlands 2. Nothing too special here. Just testing a utility that allows you to select any resolution you want with bicubic downsampling in-game. These were downsampled from 7680x3240. Decent performance that that res too, surprisingly.


----------



## windowszp

Arma 2 | Dayz Mod
With everything maxed + ATOC 8x
Sorry about the annoying UI!






Arma 2 is tho most realistic looking game imo


----------



## ChronoBodi

Metro Last Light, direct 4K shots, max settings NO AA

http://imageshack.com/a/img18/6161/fbh6.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img577/3875/iik7.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img707/8510/gvou.jpg


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*








































*Metal Gear Rising Revengeance*


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Borderlands 2. Nothing too special here. *Just testing a utility that allows you to select any resolution you want with bicubic downsampling in-game*. These were downsampled from 7680x3240. Decent performance that that res too, surprisingly.


Please sharez


----------



## Timu

X1-Max: The Curse of Brotherhood


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill HomeComing ( beware of ugliness )

4k
.ini tweaks
TexMod to remove film-grain


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider
ultra settings ( normal hair + 2xSSAA )


----------



## par

more of silent hill pls


----------



## jim2point0

Played around with Chivalry: Deadliest Warrior.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> more of silent hill pls


it's not that easy , the game makes my setup so hot not to mention the task of avoiding tons of blurry textures , but i'll try my best


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's not that easy , the game makes my setup so hot not to mention the task of avoiding tons of blurry textures , but i'll try my best


Hot? Is that because you are pulling a lot of frames?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hot? Is that because you are pulling a lot of frames?


not really i capped the frames at 30fps for 3840x2160 , i applied 4xSGSSAA but i think it's just putting more pressure and making heat instead of improving the IQ


----------



## par

*RAGE*


----------



## whyalwaysme

FC3 & SHIFT 2


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *RAGE*


Any chance you could share your tweaks for making it look this good? I'm about to start playing this, as soon as I finish DS2 and Castlevania. Which should be in the next week or so.


----------



## amd655




----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Any chance you could share your tweaks for making it look this good?


you are welcome, I haven't secret









this http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=122440311
only little differences: in inspector I use 'texture filtering quality' on 'high quality' (the guide suggest 'quality') and i leave AA and AF controlled by game (they gave me some problems), in game option AA @ 8x, and i use also DS @ 3168x1782 (the limit of my panel)
and this for no hud, no hands, fly cam and fov http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=56905810&postcount=97

anyway, initially you will have to take habit a little, because texture will be better but no miracles..
but the artistic conception of this game is really awesome.. and finally considering game performance and the total graphic yield, i think this game is technically good..
RAGE


----------



## BradleyW

For those downsampling, are you able to maintain your high refresh rates? (120/144Hz owners).


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For those downsampling, are you able to maintain your high refresh rates? (120/144Hz owners).


with my 60 hz panel i use 3168x1782 @ 60 hz, and reducing the hz i haven't DS advantage.. the limit in 16:9 it's always 3168x1782, also at 25 hz


----------



## amd655

*Dishonored*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> with my 60 hz panel i use 3168x1782 @ 60 hz, and reducing the hz i haven't DS advantage.. the limit in 16:9 it's always 3168x1782, also at 25 hz


I can't go higher than 1080p at 144Hz.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## kx11

Silent Hill Homecoming
SFX
filmgrain
4k


















i'm sick of this game


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*


care to share enb?


----------



## davcc22

this has to be the best one i have taken ever


----------



## TheRadik

*MGS Revengeance*


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> care to share enb?


custom enb based on L3Evo, not released.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *MGS Revengeance*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wanted this game at first. After seeing gameplay and screenshots, it looks mediocre at best.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I wanted this game at first. After seeing gameplay and screenshots, it looks mediocre at best.


Agreed. We need more MGS games to be more like MGS 1, 2 and 3 style.


----------



## kx11

Hitman
4k
2xmsaa


----------



## sterik01

metro last light

I've had it for a while and finally gave it a chance this week. WOW.. i actually like this game.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I wanted this game at first. After seeing gameplay and screenshots, it looks mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. We need more MGS games to be more like MGS 1, 2 and 3 style.
Click to expand...

Every screenshot I see of this new metalgear reminds me of the last DMC.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Every screenshot I see of this new metalgear reminds me of the last DMC.


Of course, you'll like this game if you like games like Devil May Cry, if you expect a MGS will not like, it's that simple

More *Metal Gear revengeance*


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## themadhatterxxx

^ Don't bother asking him, he will never tell you.


----------



## HiCZoK

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## sterik01

PPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE SHARE THE ENB !!!!!!!!!!

wow.. first time I beg for something in my life. =[


----------



## jim2point0

It's not the ENB that looks impressive. It's the imported car models. That's why they're all zoomed in real close so you can't make out any scenery


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> PPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE SHARE THE ENB !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wow.. first time I beg for something in my life. =[


Just L3Evo ENB with on-the-fly tweaking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It's not the ENB that looks impressive. It's the imported car models. That's why they're all zoomed in real close so you can't make out any scenery


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA IV*
Simple ENB for natural and realistic lighting (0.79) + SweetFX


----------



## amd655

*2560x1440 4xMSAA+MLAA*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Those are about a 1000000x more interesting than close-ups of cars. Why aren't you posting those!


----------



## kx11

Dead island-Riptide

5120x2440
dev menu
DIR helper tweaks
SFX


----------



## jim2point0

Dead Island (been a while since I first played this)


----------



## Newbie2009

Rage DLC


----------



## kx11

Batman AO

5120x2160


----------



## kx11

Project Cars

5120x2160


























sorry for the large size and i wish i didn't pay for junior membership







i should've payed for senior at least


----------



## HiCZoK

Dark Souls (pretty sure I posted those already some time ago). I have sooo much of DS screenshots. All I like. Just 3 for now


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Wait a minute, what's Rikku from Final Fantasy X doing in Rage? LOL!!


----------



## jim2point0

Screwing around in that Next Car Game demo.


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage


----------



## par

rage .. last two of this level


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*This game works quite well on lightweight hardware. Here it is running on a small form factor (SFF) HTPC mITX system without a video card. The CPU is doing all of the work here. This system runs on only a 150W PicoPSU. As you can tell by the video, things are definitely moving right along.

Doggone fun game to play, too. Just don't take it too seriously.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *This game works quite well on lightweight hardware. Here it is running on a small form factor (SFF) HTPC mITX system without a video card. The CPU is doing all of the work here. This system runs on only a 150W PicoPSU. As you can tell by the video, things are definitely moving right along.
> 
> Doggone fun game to play, too. Just don't take it too seriously.


Excuse me,where are your game pictures?


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## Valkayria

@jim2point0. It's later. Thank you. A lot of good shots here. Love checking this thread out.


----------



## EasyC

ASO7 you should do another pic of the Vanquish and add Niko wearing a black suit and tie, perhaps looking away from the camera and maybe include the words "The spirit of Vanquish.
The art of Aston Martin."...you know, work with me here!


----------



## sterik01

Worth playing ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> rage


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Worth playing ?


i think surely yes


----------



## kx11

Sleeping Dogs

4k
Free cam
FXAA + SSAA = HIGH


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs
> 
> 4k
> Free cam
> FXAA + SSAA = HIGH
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER
> 
> 
> ]


Nice pics. Can you tell the difference between 1400p vs 4k? Also looking forward to the sequel. I loved hijacking the armored trucks.


----------



## oBetAo

DooM 3 and a huge load of mods....
DooM3










hmmm, where did he go now???































































Look at that, he got HAIR now







(testing new Textures)































































-BetA-


----------



## sterik01

Metro Last Light

WHY DIDN'T I PLAY THIS WHEN I FIRST BOUGHT IT.

freaking amazing game.


----------



## sterik01




----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oBetAo*
> 
> DooM 3 and a huge load of mods....
> DooM3


very beautiful! .. more info about the mod?

i have to finish RoE, playng with HD MOD (a pack of various mod.. it is also on moddb)

ps

more screenshot full of blood pls!


----------



## Vici0us

Far Cry 3 & CoD Ghosts


----------



## jdk90

Now everyone is going to laugh at me for this... But I have a 1440P monitor, is there any way I can take 4K screenshots like the amazing ones I'm seeing here? Or do more people than I though actually have 4K monitors....?


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Now everyone is going to laugh at me for this... But I have a 1440P monitor, is there any way I can take 4K screenshots like the amazing ones I'm seeing here? Or do more people than I though actually have 4K monitors....?


They're using downsampling. Create custom resolution within your Nvidia control panel that can be used for gaming. Game is rendered at the higher resolution and the GPU scales it down to your actual screen. There are guides on how to do this if you have not messed with downsampling before. A Titan would be a good candidate for doing such resolutions.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> They're using downsampling. Create custom resolution within your Nvidia control panel that can be used for gaming. Game is rendered at the higher resolution and the GPU scales it down to your actual screen. There are guides on how to do this if you have not messed with downsampling before. A Titan would be a good candidate for doing such resolutions.


I have tried downsampling but I can't get any further than 3200x1800


----------



## Mebby

Car Game Next - Alpha


----------



## TheRadik

*Castle of Ilusion*


----------



## kx11

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## TheRadik

[
*GTA 4*


----------



## Pip Boy

that is just ridiculously good.

is there one large mod that you can add to make GTA look that good?


----------



## kx11

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## kx11

FF13 - LR demo PS3


----------



## nasmith2000

all these gta iv shots got me fired up to play for a bit

here are some my screens


----------



## keikei

Once 2nd assault comes out i'll be here alittle more often, until then here Zavod 311 level of BF4.


----------



## Timu

360-Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII DEMO


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> They're using downsampling. Create custom resolution within your Nvidia control panel that can be used for gaming. Game is rendered at the higher resolution and the GPU scales it down to your actual screen. There are guides on how to do this if you have not messed with downsampling before. A Titan would be a good candidate for doing such resolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried downsampling but I can't get any further than 3200x1800
Click to expand...

Try lowering refresh rate with your custom resolution, ask for help in *downsampling thread*.
Even my old dell can do [email protected] and [email protected]

(sorry for pic-empty post, but my gaming rig has dead motherboard, so no screenshots







)


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Started playing Altis Life for Arma 3. Most fun I've ever had in a game.



My new FTW X6 that I bought


Made it to the cocaine fields



Got arrested before my harvesting started


----------



## Timu

360-Fable 2


----------



## Timu

360-Gears of War Trilogy

Gears 1














Gears 2














Gears 3


----------



## partypoison25

Timu, First off stop with the console pics cos your making me really wanna buy a xbox again. Second , the Nigri gif is so........Distracting.


----------



## nasmith2000

f1 2013






nba 2k14






warthunder


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls Round 2.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Next Car Game
25650x1440 all maxxed


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dark Souls Round 2.


Oh my...thats a great screenie there. I'm stealing this one.


----------



## kx11

updating X1


----------



## BradleyW

Updating PC


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Updating PC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> updating X1


/thread

The two best games in this thread yet.


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## Timu

Tomb Raider


----------



## kx11

Dead Rising 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Stranged : Act I*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Dead Rising 3


Crushed blacks?


----------



## Gabkicks

unedited screenshot from pcars. i think i had reflections set to high instead of ultra though


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Crushed blacks?


gamma was low


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> gamma was low


Ah, makes sense.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ah, makes sense.


to be fair i was using happauge pvr 2 which blurs the image/video and capture 8bit color depth maximum , in contrast black magic pro can produce sharper cleaner image


----------



## utterfabrication

Fallout 3


----------



## Takla

really great screenshots @ utterfabrication i give 10/10


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Fallout 3


That...is absolutely incredible.








The grass and trees are just amazing. Is there any chance of getting a list of all the mods ? That is by far, the best Fallout 3 I have _ever_ seen and I've seen a lot.

Here's a couple shots of my 'pathetic-by-comparison' version of Nuketown.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Fallout32013-04-1421-44-37-09_zps3544f2fe.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Fallout32013-04-1421-45-03-15_zpsd6cda35d.png.html


----------



## TheRadik

*MGS REVENGEANCE*


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> really great screenshots @ utterfabrication i give 10/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is there any chance of getting a list of all the mods ?


Thanks.

Only using a few mods. They are...

Flora Overhaul Dead Edition with iMinGrassSize=10 instead of 40

NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 Large pack

Realism ENB 0_237 and the optional grass file


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Shadow Warrior 4k*_


----------



## kx11

Forza 5


----------



## whyalwaysme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Fallout 3


STALKER 2?









pls do more









@


Mirror's Edge


----------



## TheRadik

*REUS*


----------



## Alvarez

P3D


----------



## utterfabrication

More Fallout 3


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> More Fallout 3


What kind of framerate are you getting ?


----------



## utterfabrication

My framerate drops as low as 15fps if a lot of grass is around like in the Springvale Elementary screen. Outside those areas I get a steady 40fps. It's the iMinGrassSize setting that causes the drop. Raising it to the recommended 40 of the Flora Overhaul mod increases my fps in the same area to 35, but you lose some grass.


----------



## BradleyW

That FO3 is just stunning! I thought the game looked good on an old CRT on low graphics @ 480p lol.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*


----------



## kx11

Forza 5


----------



## feznz

Assassins Creed IV BlagFlag












BF4



Crysis 3




Sleeping Dogs




Tomb raider 3


----------



## Saq

DOOM 3 BFG. Anyone know of some texture improvement mods? This game has aged terribly.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## nasmith2000

last of my f12013 shots, messing around with some textures and graphic tweaks


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*


----------



## Stein3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> DOOM 3 BFG. Anyone know of some texture improvement mods? This game has aged terribly.


The original Doom³ with some mods is what BFG edition should be in the first place


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> The original Doom³ with some mods is what BFG edition should be in the first place


Will this Doom 3 mod work with BFG Edition? http://www.moddb.com/mods/sikkmod/addons/wulfens-texture-and-sikkmod-12-working It combines Sikkmod with Wulfens texture pack and a few other popular mods.


----------



## Stein3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Will this Doom 3 mod work with BFG Edition? http://www.moddb.com/mods/sikkmod/addons/wulfens-texture-and-sikkmod-12-working It combines Sikkmod with Wulfens texture pack and a few other popular mods.


No ,as far as i know sikkmod doesn't work with BFG Edition only the original both the retail and Steam version. ROE works only with sikkmod v1.1 but lacks many features ,the same applies to Prey also.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> No ,as far as i know sikkmod doesn't work with BFG Edition only the original both the retail and Steam version. ROE works only with sikkmod v1.1 but lacks many features ,the same applies to Prey also.


Should I uninstall Doom 3 BFG and just buy play Doom 3 instead ? I feel like I'm not getting the full experience without those sweet mods.


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R. this game is still one of the best games out there even by today's standards


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> No ,as far as i know sikkmod doesn't work with BFG Edition only the original both the retail and Steam version. ROE works only with sikkmod v1.1 but lacks many features ,the same applies to Prey also.


Well, I tried directly installing Sikkmod and those others from that link I showed you, into the Doom 3 BFG folder. Started it up, no change. So I did the smart thing and reinstalled my physical disk copy of Doom 3.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GTA 4*


It's Kat Williams.=O


----------



## kx11

Sleeping Dogs

4800x2700
sfx


----------



## Hanjin

Been replaying Just Cause 2:


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> The original Doom³ with some mods is what BFG edition should be in the first place


very beautiful doom3 shots


----------



## kakakakaka

Crysis & Tomb Raider (beautiful Lara) (1440p native)


----------



## philhalo66

Doom 3 with Ultimate HD mod


----------



## par

no game hud + double osd ?? ..why!?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> Been replaying Just Cause 2:


Are you running any mods?


----------



## TheRadik

*Pharaon Gold Edition*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> no game hud + double osd ?? ..why!?


the hud is for noobs lol. Also i like to keep an eye on my GPU specs while in game


----------



## CptAsian

I have... a lot of Skyrim screenshots I've gotten over the past few weeks. I'll just drop in ten a day for a few days, all in a spoiler except for the first one. Most are scenic, but there are a few in there that are just for the lolz. Oh, and some were taken in immersive first person, so the FOV's of some of the shots might be different. Anyways, here they are.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rikyyrm

Hey, new here. I though you might like this little panoramic shot of Crysis 3 at max settings with 8xMSAA. (linked to site because it's too big)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7384/12194101175_c97223b064_o.png

I might come back later with a better shot, something like the fields or another game.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> the hud is for noobs lol


XD

..

......yes,, me too use osd, i personalized it with afterburner and hwinfo .. but i use the hotkey for hide and show it.. playng without hud but always with permanent osd it's a little strange (imho)


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls. This was really hard to set up....


----------



## Hanjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Are you running any mods?


I'm running sweetfx with this profile: http://www.justcause2mods.com/forum/14-modifications/21761-jc2-sweetfx-graphics-mod


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dark Souls. This was really hard to set up....


shame , the fire is a low res blurry sprites


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dark Souls. This was really hard to set up....


Are you playing this on PC ? If so, are you using a controller or mouse & keyboard. I have never been able to get used to using a controller as I've always had PC and when I finally bought a SteelSeries controller just for this game, I can't seem to control what direction my view is, regardless of what direction my character is facing. I know it sounds stupid but I'm just used to PC is all and I've owned this game since it was released on PC, really want to play but never have.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


When did Skyrim get TressFX support xD


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> XD
> 
> ..
> 
> ......yes,, me too use osd, i personalized it with afterburner and hwinfo .. but i use the hotkey for hide and show it.. playng without hud but always with permanent osd it's a little strange (imho)


Well the actual reason behind it is back in the 8800 days i had multiple failures which turned out to be heat related and because of that i am extremely paranoid when it comes to any PC hardware so 99% of the time I've got OSD showing temps and other health related things. I agree it's a bit odd but its the mod that removes it when playing on nightmare difficulty


----------



## cdoublejj

Just Cause.


----------



## CptAsian

Day 2 of *Skyrim*.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> shame , the fire is a low res blurry sprites












Mo Dark Souls


----------



## CptAsian

Day three of mediocre *Skyrim* screenshots.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Sir, You Are Being Hunted* (mountain and industrial biomes)
5120x3183, sweetFX, config tweaks, hq SSAO
(click to full res.)


----------



## TheRadik

*MGS REVENGEANCE*


----------



## CptAsian

Day four of *Skyrim*.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *MGS REVENGEANCE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Game looks good. Thinking about getting it.


----------



## par

rage


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

_*Sir, You Are Being Hunted*_
3200 x 5103


----------



## kx11

Bioshock - INF

2880x2160
Sunbeam's CT(updated by Jim2point0)


----------



## CptAsian

*Skyrim*. Day five.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## keikei

BF4. Jets on paracel storm.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Dark Souls. This was really hard to set up....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Indeed, it is not an easy shot. None of the action moments are. BTW, are you aware of the 'recent' *DSfix 2.2*? There is some graphic enhances added, back in september.


----------



## nasmith2000

x-plane 10


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*


----------



## Rebellion88

Tomb Raider

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/d...9-4316-9d55-d5210626c582_zps9e9f78c2.jpg.html

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/deanovip/media/2014-01-01_00001_zpse302aaff.jpg.html

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/deanovip/media/2014-01-01_00004_zps0465c778.jpg.html


----------



## par

some Rage screenshot


----------



## par

rage


----------



## CptAsian

The final three shots of *Skyrim*. Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## keikei

BF4. More jets @ golmud railway.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikyyrm*
> 
> Hey, new here. I though you might like this little panoramic shot of Crysis 3 at max settings with 8xMSAA. (linked to site because it's too big)
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7384/12194101175_c97223b064_o.png
> 
> I might come back later with a better shot, something like the fields or another game.


Hi, you can save the image in MS Paint as a jpeg, its a much smaller file if you want to upload them to the site. It may not look as good as a png file, but it'll come way under the 10mb limit.


----------



## kx11

FF XIV


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF XIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome makes me want to get FF out again!


----------



## SLOWION

I just finished Tomb Raider last night. What a great game!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














P.S. - Man TressFX is demanding lol. Really wish I had a rig that could max out this game because it looked beautiful at 14FPS


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*,
ENB v0.163 & DOF


----------



## Joshhat

This isn't great graphics, but the name 'Of Your Games' this is true to the name, this was a Zombie Game I and a friend were developing, although development was kind of stopped due to the lack of Interest, were now looking towards working on a 2D RPG similar to the Pokemon graphic style, but that's still in planning.


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> This isn't great graphics, but the name 'Of Your Games' this is true to the name, this was a Zombie Game I and a friend were developing, although development was kind of stopped due to the lack of Interest, were now looking towards working on a 2D RPG similar to the Pokemon graphic style, but that's still in planning.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest what applications, engine did you use to create the game?


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> This isn't great graphics, but the name 'Of Your Games' this is true to the name, this was a Zombie Game I and a friend were developing, although development was kind of stopped due to the lack of Interest, were now looking towards working on a 2D RPG similar to the Pokemon graphic style, but that's still in planning.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Just out of interest what applications, engine did you use to create the game?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> This was one of my first projects so they were fairly basic, we used Blender & Google Sketch up for the Models although there not shown in any of these screen shots as they were done after these screenshots. Unity3D was used for the actual game, and we used the add on UFPS ($20) for the bulk of the FPS mechanic.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheRadik

*LOADOUT*


----------



## Rebellion88

Some More Tomb Raider:

http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/deanovip/media/2014-02-03_00001_zps792bc13f.jpg.html
http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/deanovip/media/2014-02-03_00002_zpsa36bb9c2.jpg.html
http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/deanovip/media/2014-02-03_00006_zps3aa8574b.jpg.html


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14 PC*
















More...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NBA2K14 PC*


looks really good. which enb & global are you using?


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *GTR2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What Mod's are you using on GTR2? Mine looks horrible when I play..


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> What Mod's are you using on GTR2? Mine looks horrible when I play..


It's mostly a combination of ENB+SweetFX, lots of custom tracks and cars, a better lighting mod, and I made my own EMAPS (the files the game uses for car reflections) and helmet mod. I can't remember what camera mod I used, but that's important too...honestly, I can't remember all the mods because I have had this install for a long time now...there are a lot though, my GTR2 folder is about 50GB now. I can share the ENB+SweetFX config if you want, just let me know in a PM.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> looks really good. which enb & global are you using?


I use the Shadow Mod, but along with many other mods
https://www.facebook.com/Sj1414Nba2kShadowMod


----------



## boredgunner

Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DHRone

*Assasins Creed IV Black Flag* and *Shift 2*


----------



## boredgunner

Ballsout: New Vegas


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*GTR2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*MGS REVENGEANCE*








More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DHRone

*Assetto Corsa 0.6.2*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Arma 3: Altis Life


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Valley*


----------



## kx11

Bioshock-INF


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Bioshock-INF
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great game. I just finished the game two weeks ago.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *LOADOUT*


I played this game the other day and it was pretty fun! Reminded me of a modern TF2


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I played this game the other day and it was pretty fun! Reminded me of a modern TF2


If something is funny







, but has few maps or limted


----------



## kx11

Assasin's Creed 4


----------



## brown bird

*Bastion*


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















































*NBA2K14*








More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## Toology

Quake 4


----------



## Rebellion88

How did you get quake 4 too look so good. Makes me want to play it!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*
*



*This is how Ghosts was meant to be played! A surround setup like this really puts you in the middle of the action. I almost feel like I'm running around poking holes in enemy players and capping their flags like a bawse. Ok, it really is that fun.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Far Cry 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls.

I had no idea Seath was so gorgeous...


----------



## brown bird

*Guacamelee*


----------



## keikei

SimCity 2013. Nothing special. Reinstalled the game after a year. Maxis managed to clean up the graphics slightly.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Gears of War*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*Slay*
(old game, still addictive)


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*THE RAPTURE IS HERE AND YOU WILL BE FORCIBLY REMOVED FROM YOUR HOME*
(2560x1600, SweetFX), click image to full res.


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Valley*


----------



## TheRadik

*AC Black Flag*








More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yusupov

<3333 what a gorgeous game


----------



## jim2point0

Lots of Dark Souls. I'll try and break up the posts


----------



## jim2point0

Dark Souls continued


----------



## jim2point0

Last Dark Souls


















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/12429885943_81df73fef1_o.jpg http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2886/12364672865_2b7f2bcebb_o.jpg http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/12318223824_c6ca03d626_o.jpg http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2841/12404942665_4cd524e271_o.jpg http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5485/12429679955_105cf049d1_o.jpg http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7356/12429830333_dd38be465e_o.jpg


----------



## HiCZoK

Rage is such a perfect looking game (and underrated one)


----------



## Timu

Wii U-Zombi U


----------



## HiCZoK

wow. zombiu looks actually good


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes that´s right, rage is heavy underrated !


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DreamScar

All this Assassin's Creed stuff made pushed me to play Freedom Cry...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lord of Shadow 2 Demo*


----------



## kx11

Castlevania Lords of shadow 2 Demo

SFX , lumasharpen , gaussian , filmgrain , DPX , liftgammagain , tonemap , vibrance , curves , dither + in game maxed video settings


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Trackmania 2 Valley*


Trackmania 2 has licensed cars?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Trackmania 2 has licensed cars?


are skin mods
http://www.maniapark.com/


----------



## Vici0us

BF4


----------



## SLOWION

Finally finished Far Cry 3, only took me about 6 months to do it


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Canyon*


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Finally finished Far Cry 3, only took me about 6 months to do it


Well done man....
it was a great game and i loved the ending!!!


----------



## nasmith2000

been playing war thunder again lately after an extended break.

edit: also for those with nvidia sli, warthunder supports it with a temp work around. good for those downsampling higher resos, these are 4k.






and f1 2013, breaking my promise that i'd posted the last of this game...


----------



## Toology

Crysis 1 - Replaying it again.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Gears of War*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HiCZoK

any word on gears of war coming to steam or something ?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

It is amazing to watch the general graphics fidelity rise sharply from 2008 when this thread started until now.







Games like Far Cry 2 which still looks pretty good given how old it is; is nothing compared to the beautiful game that is Far Cry 3.

*side note*

Crysis 1 will always be the ageless wonder. That game will be 7 this year and it still looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> It is amazing to watch the general graphics fidelity rise sharply from 2008 when this thread started until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games like Far Cry 2 which still looks pretty good given how old it is; is nothing compared to the beautiful game that is Far Cry 3.
> 
> *side note*
> 
> Crysis 1 will always be the ageless wonder. That game will be 7 this year and it still looks absolutely amazing.


Crysis and Crysis Warhead both have better graphics than 99% of today's games, including FC3. But like you said, they're the exception rather than the rule.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















































No game approaches Crysis 3 or Metro: Last Light visual quality though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> any word on gears of war coming to steam or something ?


you're lucky if you found a legit downloading link let alone steam


----------



## jim2point0

NaissanceE. Still not quite sure what to make of it...


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed III

jim's table
SFX 5.1
SMAA , Lumasharpen , filmgrain , sepia to desaturate


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Does Anyone has some nice Titanfall Screens for my to watch ?


----------



## par

rage


----------



## TheRadik

*Batman Arkham Asylum Goty*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Batman Arkham Asylum Goty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice screens, I'm gonna try to get back into AC thanks to you







.


----------



## Timu

PS3-The Last of Us Left Behind


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Gears of War*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derko1

That's the PC version of GoW? I'm sure if MS decided to release all of the games on Steam, it'd sell pretty well. I played up to 2 and I thought that as far as cover shooters go, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## par

rage


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Unreal Tournament III:


very beautiful!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's the PC version of GoW? I'm sure if MS decided to release all of the games on Steam, it'd sell pretty well. I played up to 2 and I thought that as far as cover shooters go, it was pretty awesome.


Yep, PC version. I bought it when it was newer, but never got around to giving it a fair chance. I am definitely having more fun with it this time around though. Been going back and playing a lot of my older games since I recently picked up a second GTX 570. And yeah, I am certain it would sell well on Steam too, but I doubt we will ever see it there, unfortunately.


----------



## BradleyW

ACIV Black Flag:


----------



## Cybertox

Dem assasins creed screenshots, look good, the water detail is quite impressive.


----------



## Cybertox

Far Cry 3


----------



## kx11

Cod Ghosts

4k cropped 
vanilla
maxed video settings
4xmsaa


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yep, PC version. I bought it when it was newer, but never got around to giving it a fair chance. I am definitely having more fun with it this time around though. Been going back and playing a lot of my older games since I recently picked up a second GTX 570. And yeah, I am certain it would sell well on Steam too, but I doubt we will ever see it there, unfortunately.


I just wish the game wasn't still $40 bucks for PC. Otherwise I would have bought it a while ago. I've seen it lower... but nowhere near just simply getting over the fact that I still have it for the 360.

Now that MS owns the license to the game, maybe they'll HD-up the whole trilogy and release it on steam... one can wish I guess.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I just wish the game wasn't still $40 bucks for PC. Otherwise I would have bought it a while ago. I've seen it lower... but nowhere near just simply getting over the fact that I still have it for the 360.
> 
> Now that MS owns the license to the game, maybe they'll HD-up the whole trilogy and release it on steam... one can wish I guess.


I just beat it...the last boss was infuriating lol But yeah, I couldn't see spending $40 on it, unless you were a die hard fan or something. I'd give you my copy, but I want to keep it for the co-op mode


----------



## jim2point0

Titanfall @ 5120x2880

Settings














































Downsampling can not save it....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Hi jim2point0 please, can you activate 2x Supersampling Anti Aliasing in the driver and SweetFX with Lumasharpen at 1.5-2 and then make some screenshots ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Titanfall @ 5120x2880
> 
> Downsampling can not save it....


Good thing this is the most fun I've had since COD4


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Hi jim2point0 please, can you activate 2x Supersampling Anti Aliasing in the driver and SweetFX with Lumasharpen at 1.5-2 and then make some screenshots ?


While that sure it temping.... probably not. Also, that much sharpening is gross.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 1Good thing this is the most fun I've had since COD4


Absolutely. The game is a blast.

These days you either get really pretty or really fun. Rarely can you have both.


----------



## par

rage























































bonus


----------



## DOS Chuck

Skyrim: Dragonborn


----------



## kx11

Cod ghosts

4k cropped 
maxed video settings
4xMSAA


----------



## Vici0us

GTA IV


----------



## jim2point0

Bulletstorm


----------



## Stein3x

Jim ,that must be the first time i see you post standard gameplay shots







,and bulletstorm's looking pretty good , unreal engine is still holding up pretty well

*Doom³*







*NaissanceE*


----------



## jim2point0

I love your Doom 3 and Nauiasisaaneeecee shots Stein









And you are absolutely correct. Those shots of Titanfall are the only ones I've ever actually uploaded with the HUD and gun model present. Titanfall is too fun to just play though, and I'lll never be able to take GOOD screenshots of it since there are no tools to speak of. Besides, it's a freakin BLAST to play at 2560x1440 @ 60 FPS. So those are the last shots I'll take.

And yeah, Bulletstorm is very pretty. Art style can keep a game relevant for a long time.


----------



## BradleyW

AC III






AC IV






The Haythem Kenway is the best character out of them all. Followed closely by Edward Kenway.


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Valley*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania LOS 2 Demo*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Titanfall beta
4k
16Q CSAA


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Titanfall beta
> 4k
> 16Q CSAA


I read around that some people were saying the textures were horrible but that looks pretty decent.


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 3 COOP*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vici0us

NFS Hot Pursuit






GTA IV


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Titanfall beta
> 4k
> 16Q CSAA


Damn this looks nice








It still looks good on my 5yr old pc tho, guess i'm lucky


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I read around that some people were saying the textures were horrible but that looks pretty decent.


They seem to be the best in the training area.


----------



## Timu

TitanFall beta: X1(top) vs PC(bottom)


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## jim2point0

Just a few quick and dirty screens of Strider. It's gorgeous.


----------



## jim2point0

OH CRAP OH CRAP OH CRAP RUNNING RUNNING RUNNING



(dark souls)


----------



## TheRadik

*Trackmania 2 Valley*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Just a few quick and dirty screens of Strider. It's gorgeous.


wow.. getting this now. Just saw a bunch of videos of this on youtube. Fell in love


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> (dark souls)


This game is just awesome srsly


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> OH CRAP OH CRAP OH CRAP RUNNING RUNNING RUNNING
> 
> (dark souls)


sweet shot brother.


----------



## TheRadik

*Antichamber*


----------



## Vici0us

BF4 - Ultra


----------



## TheRadik

*Dust: An Elysian Tail*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vici0us

Far Cry 3 - Ultra


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 3* Coop. + SweetFX









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Asylum

4k , SweetFX , hudtoggle


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
One word: Wow!


----------



## Timu

Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 demo


----------



## Brulf

Forza 5..... love it


----------



## TheRadik

*Strider*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Tomb Raider, completely disabled in-game AA. Without injectors





Cant wait to try it with an injector running on top.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*FUEL*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Forgot that I had these. *TR* Maxed, no injector, untouched images.

First post in this thread.


----------



## Saq

The Witcher 2, almost everything maxed except LOD Distance and shadow. No uber sampling or injectors.






This is without texture mods, I haven't had the game reinstalled in quite a while.
.


----------



## Revolution996

Crysis 3.

Maxed out.





Really enjoy this game.

Revo.


----------



## Newbie2009

Dishonored


----------



## Timu

X1-The Lego Movie game


----------



## jim2point0

Outerra Anteworld. Not so much a game but rather a sandbox where you can explore Earth. There's a complete time of day cycle that goes through every day of the year as well. I'm not sure if there are any plans for this to be used for an actual game. I just wanted to screw around in it a bit.


----------



## kx11

it looks like space engine somehow


----------



## Danisumi

seriously, what GPU's are you guys using to run project cars?


----------



## theturbofd

Not mines but I've been playing Dark Souls in anticipation for part 2, everyone knows about Dead End Thrills right?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Need for Speed World


----------



## Timu

PS3-The Last of Us: Left Behind


----------



## Lhotse

*Silent Hunter 5: Battle of the Atlantic*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-02-24_00005_zps5d99660d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-02-24_00008_zpsdaa87a5f.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-02-24_00016_zps703cae86.jpg.html


----------



## Saq

Bioshock infinite



Dishonored


----------



## Revolution996

*DayZ*











Tense game at times...

Revo...


----------



## Saq

It kinda looks like you turned into a giant in the last screenshot







.


----------



## kx11

FFXiV


----------



## kx11

FFXiV

Vibrant preset
4k


----------



## CS14

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*

































































*Battlefield 4*


----------



## kx11

COD Ghosts


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf




----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> SNIPS


nope. everyone is too busy playing it.


----------



## CS14

*Some more screenshots of AC4 BF*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Saq

Thief.


----------



## Brulf

First hour or so of thief so far has been pretty good runs alright at max with ssaa off which kills the framerate at this eyefinity res


----------



## TheRadik

*Strider*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

FF XiV

3840X1880
Sweetfx










2600x3500


----------



## yukkerz

Project CARS


----------



## Danisumi

Just bought Hawken yesterday.

Videos of Hawken Gameplay will soon come


----------



## yusupov

cant wait for pcars to be available for the rest of us


----------



## philhalo66

Resident evil 4 Ultimate HD edition (what a joke)


Tomb raider totally maxed out with my 580 at 1013MHz


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Tomb raider totally maxed out with my 580 at 1013MHz


OK, now I really have to ask:

You've just posted something entirely covered by monitoring OSD and modal window with benchmark results.
It's BMP file (!) and file extension is somehow confused with the MIME type, so to do a preview most people have to download it and then rename it. (!)^2

*WHY?*


----------



## TheRadik

*Strider*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> OK, now I really have to ask:
> 
> You've just posted something entirely covered by monitoring OSD and modal window with benchmark results.
> It's BMP file (!) and file extension is somehow confused with the MIME type, so to do a preview most people have to download it and then rename it. (!)^2
> 
> *WHY?*


i like to keep an eye on my temps especially with a massive voltage increase like i had to run at those clocks. as for the BMP that's the format msi afterburner uses for screenshots so...


----------



## Lifeshield

*Guild Wars 2*


----------



## Timu

The Elder Scrolls Online beta


----------



## Brulf

thief can look really good at times


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*


----------



## nasmith2000

If I dont love the Assassin Creed missions where you have to follow a person or group in stealth and/or listen to their conversation while hidden, will I hate Thief? Is it like Payday but in stealth?


----------



## par

rage


----------



## SLOWION

Elder Scrolls Online Beta

Character Creation




Gameplay


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sadmoto

wow radik I had to look at that first gta4 picture of the bagel shop for a second, that is the most photo-realistic picture Ive seen from that game









how?! @[email protected]
and are you getting playable frames?


----------



## brown bird

Tomb Raider


----------



## philhalo66

Resident evil 4 ultimate HD



]

]


----------



## par

rage


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Mirror's Edge*_


----------



## yusupov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> If I dont love the Assassin Creed missions where you have to follow a person or group in stealth and/or listen to their conversation while hidden, will I hate Thief? Is it like Payday but in stealth?


no, its nothing remotely like this. the stealth is a lot more natural & a helluva lot more fun.


----------



## philhalo66

Resident Evil 4 Ultimate HD


----------



## Derko1

I love the lighting in this game. Textures look great, but they could be way better.

*Thief - w/ SweetFX*


----------



## BradleyW

Man, Thief looks good. I have it installed. Not had time to play it yet.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> If I dont love the Assassin Creed missions where you have to follow a person or group in stealth and/or listen to their conversation while hidden, will I hate Thief? Is it like Payday but in stealth?


Thief is quite different than AC and is not like Payday either. It's more about keeping to the shadows, while in AC you tend to hide in plain sight at times. You can get The Dark Mod for free, which has very similar gameplay (it's inspired by the first two Thief games). The new Thief is like that, but more linear, has less object interaction, lacks the freedom of movement (climbing, leaning, and much more are all contextual in Thief), and has more generic atmosphere that's not eerie and mysterious like the originals. The only thing it does right is graphics. It has to be the best looking UE3 game.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thief is quite different than AC and is not like Payday either. It's more about keeping to the shadows, while in AC you tend to hide in plain sight at times. You can get The Dark Mod for free, which has very similar gameplay (it's inspired by the first two Thief games). The new Thief is like that, but more linear, has less object interaction, lacks the freedom of movement (climbing, leaning, and much more are all contextual in Thief), and has more generic atmosphere that's not eerie and mysterious like the originals. The only thing it does right is graphics. It has to be the best looking UE3 game.[


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> no, its nothing remotely like this. the stealth is a lot more natural & a helluva lot more fun.


thanks guys. i haven't played the series but this one looked tempting. my backlog is ridiculous so i'll wait a few months for a sale or something then pick it up and give it a try.


----------



## Derko1

*Thief w/ SweetFX*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Thief (3840x2160 to 1440p) + in game FXAA


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 3 Coop*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Elder Scrolls Online. Meh....


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online. Meh....


My sentiments _exactly_ ! Before I played the beta, I was sarcastically referring to ESO as 'Guild Wars 3'. Now after playing it, it's more like 'Guild Wars 1.5'. I was expecting _so_ much more in the way of graphics and aesthetics from a studio of Bethesda's caliber and why they opted for this ******ed map system instead of using one like they already have in Skyrim, which is very similar to the one in Guild Wars 2, is anyone's guess. Also, I found the questing to be uninspired and boring and in no way lived up to either my expectations or all the hype. I wasn't so much bothered by all the bugs, as it was beta and this is to be expected but I do hope and the endless waiting to get into a server is resolved at some point, if it hasn't been already.
When asked how much I thought I would be willing to pay for a monthly fee in the questionnaire, all I could do was laugh....and answer _'nothing'_ !








Given that Guild Wars 2 exceeds ESO in all these things _and_ has *no monthly fee*, I see no sensible reason to waste any money on this game, given that I already have Guild Wars 2 and am quite content to continue playing that without spending any more money... every month.









*Saints Row the Third*


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadowgrounds Survivor*
SweetFX 1.5









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Tomb Raider


----------



## rjm0827

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online. Meh....


Hows the game play? It looks beautiful.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online. Meh....
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the game play? It looks beautiful.
Click to expand...

Hard to say at this point. My main quest was bugged so I couldn't progress beyond the starting area. And everyone says the starting areas are terrible. The game supposedly opens up and becomes a lot better after that.... so I've yet to really experience it. Sadly it could take a few hours to get there. I'll have to see how far I can get in the next beta if they fix the bugs...

That said, I also don't really like the combat. It feels kinda floaty and weightless. Even worse than Skyrim's combat, if such a thing was possible. But supposedly they're working on improving that as well.

I'm not even close to being sold on the game just yet. Especially considering the asking price ($60 + subscription).


----------



## Derko1

So I'm enjoying the game... but seriously, playing a thief in Skyrim is more intuitive. This game has a few cool mechanics that obviously are missing from Skyrim. But the on-rails story is not great and while I am playing with everything on the hardest settings, it's not terrible either.

But... since I pre-ordered I'm gonna play the crap out of it to get my money's worth. 2nd time pre-ordering a game... probably the last.

*Thief w/ SweetFX*


----------



## BradleyW

*THIEF (SWEET-FX)*
Very High, FXAA, SSAA,1080P,144Hz,CFX ON
.
.


----------



## daffy.duck

South Park The Stick of Truth maxxed out lol


----------



## DiaSin

Just for lulz.. Minecraft! (256x Textures + GLSL Shaders Mod)

Original: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3802/11988599035_dc48aed3f6_o.jpg


Original: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3805/12027484224_594ab8b592_o.jpg


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*Crysis 3*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

*More Crysis 3*


----------



## TheRadik

*Nfs Rivals*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Took a ton of screens from South Park: The Stick of Truth, but I dont know if I can post them here because most are vulgar...

Here are a few that arent:







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## daffy.duck

Some more South Park


----------



## crazyg0od33

I absolutely love SP so far









I'm a hige fan of the show, so when I first saw "The Poop that Took a Pee" in my inventory, I died. Too funny!


----------



## DiaSin

Alan Wake

Original: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3107/12981759163_a73aed8e7f_o.jpg


Original: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7382/12981754643_69da5fcff1_o.jpg


Original: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3298/12982036434_4b4a8416bc_o.jpg


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14*


----------



## jim2point0

Some Thief


----------



## daffy.duck

Some more South Park.
Very good game if you a fan of SP or SP style comedy on the whole.


----------



## kx11

Thief - SweetFX 1.5
3840x1880 ( because i can







)


----------



## Brulf

Shadow Warrior 2013 Eyefinity


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k14


----------



## TheRadik

*Rambo The Videogame*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Rambo The Videogame*


Your making the n64 blush


----------



## BradleyW

How do you guy's afford every game that comes out?


----------



## DOS Chuck

If you like it, buy it.


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10 (in and around the sf bay area)


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 3*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yukkerz

Project CARS


----------



## Baasha

Finally got my 4K Surround setup.

Some 25MP madness (right-click and open in New Tab):

AC4: (Avg. 50+ FPS)





Borderlands 2: (Avg. 60+ FPS)


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *GTA IV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my dear lord

What are you using to do that? Is that appearance the result of a single mod? Or multiple? Which one(s)?

Are you running that off your 670? Does it give adequate performance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> xplane 10 (in and around the sf bay area)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Two questions:
1) Is that the default in-game appearance, or are you using mods? Either way it looks GORGEOUS.
2) Is that a Southwest-liveried 777!?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Two questions:
> 1) Is that the default in-game appearance, or are you using mods? Either way it looks GORGEOUS.
> 2) Is that a Southwest-liveried 777!?


thanks man.









1) as far as the appearance goes:

-i was flying over the sf bay area and using this scenery add-on pack: http://store01.prostores.com/servlet/x-planestore/Detail?no=331
-i'm using "hd mesh scenery", which is free but takes a day to download all the parts (it's global): http://www.alpilotx.net/downloads/x-plane-10-hd-scenery-mesh-v2/
-i'm also using nvidia inspector to override the in game graphics settings (and to have some sli scaling)...if you want me to make a screenshot of those settings just let me know.
-most of the planes are payware (except the atr 72-500 in the second to last shot). There are some great free planes available here http://x-plane.org/ . if you sort by "most downloaded" or "highest rating" you can find the better free planes.

2) yeah, lol. there are lots of free liveries on the x-plane.org website.

My xplane 10 folder somewhere around 150gb now...it's ridiculous. I have it on a ssd to help with the loading times, which can be brutal on a hdd.

EDIT: I should have mentioned that most of the scenery in the southwest shot is default xplane 10 (+ the "hd mesh scenery", which only slightly enhances the default scenery). the bridges are from the scenery add-on pack I linked to. In a recent update, the developers really did a good job filling in some of the cities to make them more "city-like".


----------



## philhalo66

some Need for Speed Shift and Skyrim 2880X1800


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Oh my dear lord
> 
> What are you using to do that? Is that appearance the result of a single mod? Or multiple? Which one(s)?
> 
> Are you running that off your 670? Does it give adequate performance?


Custom ENB + textures + car

http://www.asot.es/2010/01/gta-iv-mods.html

Im getting around 30fps at 3840x2160 and 60-80 at 1920x1080,


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Finally got my 4K Surround setup.
> 
> Some 25MP madness (right-click and open in New Tab):
> 
> AC4: (Avg. 50+ FPS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borderlands 2: (Avg. 60+ FPS)


What level or dlc is that? I thought I played everything.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_

Ace AC pic's routek!


----------



## routek

Cheers R8TEDM3. BTW it's me plm5 if you didn't know.

Great pcars pics mate.


----------



## kx11

AC4


----------



## theturbofd

Having so much fun on titanfall


----------



## nasmith2000

some more x-plane 10 shots


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Cheers R8TEDM3. BTW it's me plm5 if you didn't know.
> 
> Great pcars pics mate.


Oh i know it's you

Haven't seen anyone that can come close to your style...yet! We still talk about you over at WMD forums









Maybe once the game release you will come back hopefully?


----------



## BradleyW

*THIEF*


----------



## TheRadik

*AC 4 Black Flag*
























*FARCRY 3*


----------



## kx11

AC4


























the last is all about the physx stuff , glad my 2x780s didn't burn while taking the shot


----------



## DiaSin

Sonic & Allstars Racing Transformed (on a higher difficulty than I usually play)


----------



## kx11

this game is fun like the old days


----------



## Timu

South Park The Stick of Truth


----------



## DiaSin

NFS: Most Wanted 2012 (Not Maxed Out)



Two Worlds II



Cool table on Pinball FX2


----------



## ASO7

*GTA IV*


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Oh i know it's you
> 
> Haven't seen anyone that can come close to your style...yet! We still talk about you over at WMD forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once the game release you will come back hopefully?


Yes I'm sure to buy the game. Thanks for the kind comment.

Space Engine


----------



## DiaSin

Space Engine looks gorgeous.. Downloading now to take a look myself.

Nothing much to put here right now, so random SS from Star Wars: The Old Republic
I was testing a higher OC on my GPU, but it was just a _bit_ too high as far as temps when it had been running at load for a few hours.


----------



## kx11

Metro Last Light

3840x1880
SweetFX


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Metro Last Light
> 
> 3840x1880
> SweetFX


nice shots. i think metro LL is the best game that's come out over the past couple years. Certainly one of my favorites.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> nice shots. i think metro LL is the best game that's come out over the past couple years. Certainly one of my favorites.


me too i think it's a great shooter but the ending was .... disappointing

still i don't regret paying money for it even the season pass


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> me too i think it's a great shooter but the ending was .... disappointing
> 
> still i don't regret paying money for it even the season pass


i play games at night, after the kids go to bed, with my headphones on in my very dimly lit den/office. Metro LL is was so immersive, especially in my little "environment". I really didn't want it to end. I thought the ending was just "ok". I got the "good ending" on my first go around, probably because I really took my time and explored.


----------



## TheRadik

*PinballFX 2*


----------



## whyalwaysme




----------



## CptAsian

MOAR *Skyrim*.













And some Eyefinity shots.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Nfs Rivals*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf

Eyefinity SpaceEngine


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Can any of you stand on walls as good as this guy?

I didn't think so







Game is Splinter Cell Blacklist btw.




























Lastly, here are some words for thought. (The Stanley Parable)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can any of you stand on walls as good as this guy?
> 
> I didn't think so


that is serious talent. "mind over center of gravity".


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can any of you stand on walls as good as this guy?
> 
> I didn't think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is serious talent. "mind over center of gravity".
Click to expand...

I know right? Seriously, I'd love to be as talented as Sam Fisher with his amazing leg crossing skills.

Even while near death his skill is amazing.


----------



## CptAsian

Some more *Skyrim* screens I've gotten over the past few days. Been fooling with the free camera. Not sure why I haven't until now.


----------



## QSS-5

*The elder scorllslivion*


----------



## Saq

Tower of guns




Resolution is rather small because I'm playing it in the games default windowed mode for now.


----------



## RagingPwner

*Tomb Raider*
Ultimate + SweetFX


----------



## TheRadik

*F1 2013*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















































































Classics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

I'm sure i'll get a bunch of crap because of my OSD but here's Tomb Raider


----------



## DiaSin

You know I never tire of giving you crap for how much you have on your OSD, but this new setup you have is just like.. OMGBBQHAX.. I like my OSD as minimalist as possible while still showing what I need.

Anyway.. my new favorite toy for pistol-only servers in BF4.. And yes folks, that temperature on the OSD is right. I was toying with higher OCs on the spaceheater (gtx470) again.



Space Engine


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I'm sure i'll get a bunch of crap because of my OSD but here's Tomb Raider


What do you use for your OSD? Most of the programs allow you to have a key bound to toggle it on and off. Also, Afterburner for example, allow you to do screenshots without capturing the OSD even without disabling the OSD itself. It's all in the settings of the program.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> What do you use for your OSD? Most of the programs allow you to have a key bound to toggle it on and off. Also, Afterburner for example, allow you to do screenshots without capturing the OSD even without disabling the OSD itself. It's all in the settings of the program.


MSI Afterburner i just turned off the OSD in screenshots







i didn't even know i could do that till poking around thanks.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider ( Vanilla )
4k
2xSSAA


----------



## routek

Nice to see some Space Engine guys

Assetto Corsa - Huayra now available


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag*








More.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Titanfall Xbox One (Captured during video edit on Elgato Game Capture HD)


----------



## Timu

X1-TitanFall(All maps)


----------



## RagingPwner

*Space Engine*









If anyone wants to help me out with flying the ships and actually getting on the planets, please PM me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> X1-TitanFall(All maps)


what do you use for screencaps? If its the elgato, are these taken during gameplay, or when watching a recording back? none of my x1 screencaps are even near that clear. However, I was taking screencaps when watching my recordings back, rather than during gameplay


----------



## Brulf

Elder Scrolls Online Eyefinity















I'm kinda actually enjoying this so far, don't know why everyone gives it so much hate


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what do you use for screencaps? If its the elgato, are these taken during gameplay, or when watching a recording back? none of my x1 screencaps are even near that clear. However, I was taking screencaps when watching my recordings back, rather than during gameplay


Avermedia Broadcaster HD and these are taken during gameplay as you drop from the ship in the beginning of the round.=p


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Asylum

2400x3000
hudtoggle
SFX


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Avermedia Broadcaster HD and these are taken during gameplay as you drop from the ship in the beginning of the round.=p


awesome! I have the Avermedia HD Portable on the way. Excited to try that one out


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


nice shots, this one is particularly creepy!


----------



## par

rage


----------



## kx11

why do you use borders ?!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Art, man. Art









Some Titanfall XB1 Footage (Uncut, so please ignore my terrible aim in the beginning







)


----------



## par

because I like









and using faststone photo resizer it is very easy and fast to do


----------



## kx11

i use that too

i wish i could donate to the guy who made it


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i use that too
> 
> i wish i could donate to the guy who made it


right!

I tried just now.. but paypal button it's like don't work and with plimus it's like the minimum donation is 15 $ ... i think also with paypal the problem is that the minimum donation is 15 $..

i was thinking at 1 $


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham City

5120x2160
SFX


----------



## DuckKnuckle

World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria


----------



## TheRadik

*South Park The Stick of Truth*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_













Click for bigger!


----------



## BradleyW

How do you all find the time to post carefully selected shots every day? How do you all afford pretty much every game that comes out?


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Asylum

4000x2000
sfx










2400x3000


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do you all find the time to post carefully selected shots every day? How do you all afford pretty much every game that comes out?


99% of my games are gifted to me.


----------



## Brulf

Elder Scrolls Online Eyefinity







Last few screens from end of beta


----------



## theturbofd

Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes


----------



## kx11

for a PS4 it doesn't look good

infamous shots incoming


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> infamous shots incoming


On Friday.=p


----------



## kx11

Infamous second son

using PS4's share button ( sadly )


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10

practicing take offs and landings in the a380




more below in spoiler tag...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

rage


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> for a PS4 it doesn't look good
> 
> infamous shots incoming


Those pics give the game no justice, looks much better running but still nothing mind blowing


----------



## DiaSin

Left 4 Dead 2 (With Mods)


----------



## philhalo66

Tomb Raider


----------



## DiaSin

Tomb Raider (Not QUITE max graphics, and I forgot to cut off my overlay)


----------



## BradleyW

*THIEF*


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GTA 4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mods did you use?


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> What mods did you use?


-Simple Enb (0.79), SweetFX 1.5.1, Road, Textures & Vegetation DKTronicks


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> -Simple Enb (0.79), SweetFX 1.5.1, Road, Textures & Vegetation DKTronicks


Thanks







, I will check the textures.


----------



## kx11

Metal Gear Solid V Grounds Zero - Xbox1










oh yeah the X1 version kids


----------



## Timu

^X1 version is in 720p though, not 1080p.

PS4-Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeroes


----------



## Unknownm

Very nice


----------



## TheRadik

*Lego Marvel Heroes*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danisumi

I heard you guys are waiting till friday on second son, CHECK THIS


----------



## Danisumi

Quite impressed with the Live Gamer HD today. I recorded 2 and a half hours of inFAMOUS gameplay and it has only a filesize of 16.5 GB that's very impressive. With Fraps I had like 10 gigs every 10 mins xD and it looks more than satisfying









oh and btw. I did record with Xsplit


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sadmoto

What are your settings/res are using for AC4 Radik?
you make it look so much better then what mine does. >.<

sweetFX?


----------



## Saq

Space Engineers


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Fallout 3.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Fallout 3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mods?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Mods?


I can tell you right now what some of his mods probably are based on the screenshots. He has an ENB (This one looks close), NMC's Texture Pack For FO3, Leather Backpack, and Flora Overhaul. He most likely also has Fellout and the Type 3 Female Body.

I may download this from steam again and start modding it.. I haven't played it since I got a decent system.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> What are your settings/res are using for AC4 Radik?
> you make it look so much better then what mine does. >.<
> 
> sweetFX?


Yes, SweetFX 1.5.1 settings.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I have all those mods except Fellout, I use URWLENB. I also have hundreds of miscellaneous textures and gameplay mods with a modified version of Samsara ENB.


----------



## DiaSin

Installed FO3 and modded it over the course of the night. I will probably play around with other ENBs later today, for now I am using ENB of the Apocalypse and just over 60 assorted mods. URWLENB is downloading as I type this.

Tenth Birthday Party..










The view from the vault exit..



Megaton Entrance..


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Looks very apocalyptic.

I prefer more growth because my thinking is that after 200 years nature will start to reclaim what was left..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Looks very apocalyptic.
> 
> I prefer more growth because my thinking is that after 200 years nature will start to reclaim what was left..


Yeah, I will probably change some mods out later on, I stayed up half the night working on this so I am a bit burnt out.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I feel you, modding can be exhausting but it's so worth it.

I recommend you familiarize yourself withal a program called Fallout3Edit. It's very useful for editing mods and getting rid of inevitable mod conflicts.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I feel you, modding can be exhausting but it's so worth it.
> 
> I recommend you familiarize yourself withal a program called Fallout3Edit. It's very useful for editing mods and getting rid of inevitable mod conflicts.


I've owned the game for a long time but haven't played it yet.... When there's a ton of good mods out there for a game I can't enjoy it until it looks "perfect"









I have prob spent 100+ hours modding GTA IV, and Skyrim is an endless journey of course.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I've owned the game for a long time but haven't played it yet.... When there's a ton of good mods out there for a game I can't enjoy it until it looks "perfect"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have prob spent 100+ hours modding GTA IV, and Skyrim is an endless journey of course.


GTA IV never ran too well on my PC so I uninstalled it. I played that game to death on Xbox anyway.
Whenever I get bored of Fallout I switch to Skyrim for a month or two, then switch back and install new mods... I don't think I will ever get sick of these two games tbh. I have a disgusting amount of playtime for Fallout 3, especially considering I played it on Xbox until 2012 before I made the switch to PC.


----------



## kx11

Metro Last Light
4000x2000
SFX
HudToggle


----------



## BradleyW

That looks incredibly dark but very nice. I think this game does not require Sweet FX at all. Seems perfect on my monitor at least. So does Metro 2033! And both games run perfect.


----------



## End3R

*Remember Me*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*MXGP DEMO (Steam)*


----------



## nasmith2000

^^ look good going to have to give the demo a try


----------



## BradleyW

Metro Last Light:


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

That motocross game looks amazing!


----------



## Timu

PS4-inFamous Second Son


----------



## LordOfTots

Hard to believe that's a console game







so tempted to get a PS4 someday just for this


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Metro Last Light
> 4000x2000
> SFX
> *HudToggle*


How do you toggle the HUD in Metro Last Light?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How do you toggle the HUD in Metro Last Light?


Options.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How do you toggle the HUD in Metro Last Light?


i use a trainer via cheathappens


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Hard to believe that's a console game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so tempted to get a PS4 someday just for this


It has some of the best AA(SMAA 2Tx) I've seen on a console game, no jaggies for over 90%+ of the time.


----------



## DiaSin

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## theturbofd

More Infamous in here


----------



## Danisumi

I just want to ask you guys some short thing.

I want to edit my 6+ hours of infamous, to upload it to youtube. Does anyone know which programm would be nice and easy and without compressing files? It should be free if possible.

I hope you guys can help me








thanks in advance


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> I just want to ask you guys some short thing.
> 
> I want to edit my 6+ hours of infamous, to upload it to youtube. Does anyone know which programm would be nice and easy and without compressing files? It should be free if possible.
> 
> I hope you guys can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


If you aren't doing much advanced editing and pretty much just putting multiple videos together, you should be able to use Windows Movie Maker no problem, that's what I've used in the past.


----------



## routek

Infamous looks very good. Probably the first game I've been impressed with on the new consoles.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> If you aren't doing much advanced editing and pretty much just putting multiple videos together, you should be able to use Windows Movie Maker no problem, that's what I've used in the past.


It's actually only to cut them into the needed length, no need to edit them much

oh and maybe to make an outro on the end, I've used Windows Movie Maker, but I f****** hate the new one.... not sure if I'm even better on the older versions, but I'd still like a software where you see the time bar on the bottom.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It has some of the best AA(SMAA 2Tx) I've seen on a console game, no jaggies for over 90%+ of the time.


i saw lots of jaggies in infamous the AA isn't so good on a 46" screen


----------



## GoLDii3

Grand Theft Auto IV


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## icanhasburgers

Skyrim: Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Kavster12

Originally from DiaSin:


I also loved this screenshot. When I stepped out of the rocket I just stared at it for a good minute or so.


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Asylum
2400x3000
SFX
hudtoggle


----------



## philhalo66

Bioshock Infinite, picked this up for a friend and i for $7.49 each seems cool so far but i haven't got very far due to a severe Processor bottleneck making it stuttery







Left 4 dead 2 with a few mods


----------



## Timu

PS4-inFamous Second Son


----------



## BradleyW

Metro Last Light.


----------



## End3R

Seriously what's with all the PS4 screenshots in the PC forums lol. I don't care about Infamous, the dude looks like a junkie. The jump in graphics from PS3/XB360 to PS4/XBONE is a slap in the face for $500. It's pretty much like taking your settings on a game from Very High to Ultra.

Back on Topic, here are some older screenshots I took when I was playing PSO2
































































Come to think of it I haven't played it since upgrading my system, might be worth going back to see how pretty I can make it look.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> *Seriously what's with all the PS4 screenshots in the PC forums lol. I don't care about Infamous, the dude looks like a junkie. The jump in graphics from PS3/XB360 to PS4/XBONE is a slap in the face for $500. It's pretty much like taking your settings on a game from Very High to Ultra.*
> 
> Back on Topic, here are some older screenshots I took when I was playing PSO2
> 
> snip
> 
> Come to think of it I haven't played it since upgrading my system, might be worth going back to see how pretty I can make it look.


Because its the screenshots of your games thread, not the screenshots of your PC games thread







and not to start an argument, but I'd say taking your settings from low-high for the console change...huge difference IMO


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Seriously what's with all the PS4 screenshots in the PC forums lol.


Thread isn't limited to PC only shots.=p


----------



## End3R

Just assumed it being in the PC gaming section and all...







But no worries lol


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*








*
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance looks and plays downright AWESOME on triple-monitor setups, as you can well tell from this example. The game does not officially support triple-monitor resolutions, so, I had to make use of Flawless Widescreen. A big shout out to HaYDeN over at WSGF for making this possible! Enjoy the example, and, for those of you that have triple-monitor setups, give it a try for yourself, yes?


----------



## Derko1

*Thief*


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Seriously what's with all the PS4 screenshots in the PC forums lol. I don't care about Infamous, the dude looks like a junkie. The jump in graphics from PS3/XB360 to PS4/XBONE is a slap in the face for $500. It's pretty much like taking your settings on a game from Very High to Ultra.
> .


No lies here,Infamous Second Son has nice graphics for a console game.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i saw lots of jaggies in infamous the AA isn't so good on a 46" screen


I haven't had a problem on a 42", can't really say anything bad about the quality of the game, it looks stunning even with millions of explosions the game is not even thinking about stuttering. Finished the good guy version, now I start the bad boy where I can destruct everything I want


----------



## kx11

FF XiV
sfx
2400x3000


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Hebridean landscape of *"Dear Esther"*
(5K, SGSSAA, MSAA+alpha to cov., hq AO, SweetFX, lod/fov/rendering distance console commands)
click image to full res.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> If you aren't doing much advanced editing and pretty much just putting multiple videos together, you should be able to use Windows Movie Maker no problem, that's what I've used in the past.


OKay tried it out. My conclusion: I'll never use WMM again. The quality S*CKS after editing. I want a programm which is editing the Movie *UNCOMPRESSED*. Don't want this low quality thing.

Would appreciate it, if you guys ccould help me out


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> OKay tried it out. My conclusion: I'll never use WMM again. The quality S*CKS after editing. I want a programm which is editing the Movie *UNCOMPRESSED*. Don't want this low quality thing.
> 
> Would appreciate it, if you guys ccould help me out


Have you tried exporting as DV AVI in WMM?


----------



## kx11

speaking of editing videos , how can you control TS videos ?1 for example a tv show i recorded via the channel receiver !!!


----------



## junhawng

For all the whovians


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junhawng*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the whovians


Are you G-Modding Dr Who scenes? Thats awesome!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Have you tried exporting as DV AVI in WMM?


Tried it out now, still not looking as fine as I want








why isn't there a fast and easy cut programm which doesn't need to compress it again? I mean, isn't programming a programm easier which only cuts instead of using more algorythms to make a new one?


----------



## Niberius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No lies here,Infamous Second Son has nice graphics for a console game.


Yes it does, that guy is obviously just jealous.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

*"Dear Esther"*
(5K, SGSSAA, MSAA+alpha to cov., hq AO, SweetFX, lod/fov/rendering distance console commands)
[ for full resolution click image ]


----------



## TheRadik

*F1 2013*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Finishing journey into the damaged mind in *"Dear Esther"*,
(4K - 5K, usual overkill)
[ click image to view in full res. ]


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Tried it out now, still not looking as fine as I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why isn't there a fast and easy cut programm which doesn't need to compress it again? I mean, isn't programming a programm easier which only cuts instead of using more algorythms to make a new one?


virtualdub, virtualdubmod and avidemux will let you cut and save without re-encoding for free

vdub I find is better although this type of software is hit or miss for video files sometimes. Check a tut online or youtube to see how you cut in vdub.

You're right though, there isn't much decent software out there for free
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> speaking of editing videos , how can you control TS videos ?1 for example a tv show i recorded via the channel receiver !!!


I would convert to mpeg2 since its already mpeg2 underneath. You can use TS editors but they seem very buggy pieces of software


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane playing with some lighting mods


----------



## Lhotse

Sweet FX and Boris's Pong ENB.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Pong_zps294cd1fb.png.html


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Sweet FX and Boris's Pong ENB.


Dem mods are intense, total game changer!!11!!1


----------



## End3R

Here's your daily dose of ME2!













And some Remember Me!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> And some Remember Me!


Oh the irony...more like 'Forget Me'. That was a game I had such high hopes for and it was just so borked, neither myself or a lot of other people could even finish it. Nice graphics and scenery though. It's lone redeeming quality.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Oh the irony...more like 'Forget Me'. That was a game I had such high hopes for and it was just so borked, neither myself or a lot of other people could even finish it. Nice graphics and scenery though. It's lone redeeming quality.


I dunno, I personally loved it. Loved the graphics, loved the music, loved the voice acting, loved the combat, loved the story. I can't wait for the sequel. But to each their own.


----------



## Niberius

I recently played through Remember Me which I picked up on a steam sale for dirt cheap, it was worth every penny. Great game and I didnt experience any bugs, maybe its been patched up since the time of its release.


----------



## Saq

Trials Fusion Closed Beta.








Closed beta only just started for it as of today. It did start on march 21st, but the data files weren't live yet.


----------



## keleaux

MAX PAYNE 3 on MAX Settings 1680 x 1050 (Sorry not full HD but still great)


----------



## TheRadik

*Beatbuddy Tale of the Guardians*


----------



## Escatore

Diablo III!

Reaper of Souls is actually pretty good so far


----------



## DiaSin

Shadow Warrior (Demo)


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Skyrim, suggest you open these in a new tab


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Minecraft

Decided to do non action games today. Just takeing a walk in the fields


----------



## Lhotse

*Bioshock Infinite - Burial at Sea Episode 1*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00003_zpsc0e1b92d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00007_zps0c122ec0.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00011_zps238b9a1a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00016_zps6d4ea67e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00021_zps6d544802.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00024_zps5f64d63e.jpg.html


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Bioshock Infinite - Burial at Sea Episode 1*
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00007_zps0c122ec0.jpg.html


I want the season pass to go on sale so bad! Might pick it up now for full price anyway since episode 2 is out as well, both for $20 isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I want the season pass to go on sale so bad! Might pick it up now for full price anyway since episode 2 is out as well, both for $20 isn't a bad deal.


Don't forget that you get Clash in the Clouds also.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-25_00008_zps3b2c5424.jpg.html


----------



## jmcosta

Bioshock Infinite




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Don't forget that you get Clash in the Clouds also.


Is episode 2 the last of it or are they still working on more?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Is episode 2 the last of it or are they still working on more?


No, that's the last one unfortunately.









http://www.gamespot.com/articles/say-goodbye-to-bioshock-infinite-as-its-final-dlc-is-out-today/1100-6418526/


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> No, that's the last one unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/say-goodbye-to-bioshock-infinite-as-its-final-dlc-is-out-today/1100-6418526/


Well.... reading that article, and the other one linked in it: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/bioshock-creator-irrational-games-is-shutting-down/1100-6417821/

They say that while they are effectively shutting the studio down to move forward with a smaller project, the BioShock IP has been handed over entirely to 2K Games. Hopefully this means more DLC or BioShocks in the future, just won't be from Irrational Games. If it really is the last then maybe I will wait for it to go on sale rather than buying now.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Well.... reading that article, and the other one linked in it: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/bioshock-creator-irrational-games-is-shutting-down/1100-6417821/
> 
> They say that while they are effectively shutting the studio down to move forward with a smaller project, the BioShock IP has been handed over entirely to 2K Games. Hopefully this means more DLC or BioShocks in the future, just won't be from Irrational Games. If it really is the last then maybe I will wait for it to go on sale rather than buying now.


They laid off all the key personnel months ago. I believe it's a safe assumption at this point that Bioshock Infinite is effectively done or they would have retained key people to continue working, which they have not. Could there be more Bioshock sequels in the future ? That's anyone's guess but again, they laid everyone off and if they planned to do more, keeping those key people working on the next one, instead of firing them all, would have made a lot more sense.

As for waiting for a price drop on Steam, the Season Pass is only $20.00 and that's still a great value for 3 DLC's of that caliber. It's not as though it's going to be $5.00 anytime soon, as Episode 2 just released today and it seem's like a waste of time to deprive yourself of some awesome expansions, in the interest of saving the few dollars they _might_ (or might not) mark it down, who knows how long in the future.









My complete collection of Bioshock Big Daddies, plus a Big Sister, one Houdini Splicer and Eleanor Lamb. (Bioshock 2 Collectors Edition in the back/right against the wall)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/IMG_3312.jpg.html


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> They laid off all the key personnel months ago. I believe it's a safe assumption at this point that Bioshock Infinite is effectively done or they would have retained key people to continue working, which they have not. Could there be more Bioshock sequels in the future ? That's anyone's guess but again, they laid everyone off and if they planned to do more, keeping those key people working on the next one, instead of firing them all, would have made a lot more sense.
> 
> As for waiting for a price drop on Steam, the Season Pass is only $20.00 and that's still a great value for 3 DLC's of that caliber. It's not as though it's going to be $5.00 anytime soon and it seem's like a waste of time to deprive yourself of some awesome expansions, in the interest of saving the few dollars they _might_ (or might not.) mark it down, who knows how long in the future.


We'll see, I have hundreds of hours worth of games in my backlog of games to play through so I should probably be able to wait for it, we'll see how long I can resist the urge. XD

Back on topic though!





These (the FFXIV shots) were actually taken on my laptop with the game at medium-ish settings, might have to resub for a month just to see how pretty it is on my new comp.


----------



## philhalo66

Bioshock Infinite



Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lord of Shadow 2*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

MXGP demo and some new skins for f1 2013:


----------



## alltoasters

Not really a game as such, But here is some demo content in unreal engine 4, minus the sword which I made ages ago and imported as a test.

All realtime, but its as laggy as hell on my gtx460. Not one of those faked high res screenshots, this was print screened straight from the editor.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltoasters*
> 
> Not really a game as such, But here is some demo content in unreal engine 4, minus the sword which I made ages ago and imported as a test.
> 
> All realtime, but its as laggy as hell on my gtx460. Not one of those faked high res screenshots, this was print screened straight from the editor.


Fantastic work! You modeled all that?


----------



## alltoasters

No, that is just the demo content that comes with it. I only modelled the sword. I also placed the fire effect on the table in the first image to show off the lighting a bit, but again, i didn't make it.

The pure lack of UE4 demo content, and the fact UE4 isn't well documented and barely runs is why i've decided I'm sticking with cryengine 3 on a current piece of work. I'll post that when its done, but that wont be for another several weeks.

Apart from a level with untextured box walls, you've literally seen everything that comes with UE4


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltoasters*
> 
> All realtime, but its as laggy as hell on my gtx460.


I feel you on that one. Even my 470 is starting to seriously show its age in some newer games.

Anyway.. Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012)
I was attempting to play with a wheel, which doesn't work particularly well in this game, hence being in 8th place.


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-03-26_00008_zpsa60bc1ae.jpg.html


----------



## TheRadik

*MXGP*


----------



## Timu

PS4-inFamous Second Son


----------



## TheRadik

*Borderlands 2*








More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Crysis 1 With Mods

I suggest opening these in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## BradleyW

Might as well dig out my Crysis 1 shots as well!


----------



## DiaSin

What in the heck are you running for mods.. I had trouble finding any mods since the official mod site is down.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What in the heck are you running for mods.. I had trouble finding any mods since the official mod site is down.


Crysis Realoaded.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Foliage looks a little bit pixelated on edges.
Game engine has it's age but is there a way to improve it?
(yes, FC3 spoiled me)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Foliage looks a little bit pixelated on edges.
> Game engine has it's age but is there a way to improve it?
> (yes, FC3 spoiled me)


Force AA, such as FXAA and so on. Easy.
Or use In-game AA.


----------



## TheRadik

*AC4 BLACK FLAG*


----------



## DiaSin

*Shadow Warrior.* This time not the demo.


----------



## sixor

carmageddon reincarnation car damage


----------



## jdk90

*Goat Simulator*








4K


----------



## DHRone

To the guy playing MW(2012) with a wheel, you need to download Toca Edit and set it to raw input.

*Burial At Sea 2*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> *Goat Simulator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was waiting for this.


----------



## Vici0us

Metro Last Light









CoD Ghosts


----------



## BradleyW

*Can we put some spoilers on these Bioshock BAS pt. 2 images.*


----------



## TheRadik

*FIFA 14*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## rafety58

I Have been having some fun with modding gta iv again and I'm having a blast.

GTA IV


----------



## rafety58

please delete, was meant to be an edit.


----------



## Saq

Dungeon Siege 3, in multiplayer.


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania LOS 2*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















































































*---ART---*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Can't believe we haven't seen any shots of Deus Ex: The Fall yet. It's been on Steam for while now.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Can't believe we haven't seen any shots of Deus Ex: The Fall yet. It's been on Steam for while now.


Isn't that the one that's a (supposedly horrible) port of a mobile game?

Edit: Yeah.. metascore of 46..


----------



## DiaSin

*Fable: The Lost Chapters* with SweetFX


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Isn't that the one that's a (supposedly horrible) port of a mobile game?
> 
> Edit: Yeah.. metascore of 46..


Still, it's a _Deus Ex_ release, it's not like we're discussing 'Brink 2' here.







I though we would have at least seen _one_ person posting a few screenshots by now given how long it's been out.


----------



## Saq

Battlefield 3, on windows 7 32 bit. It actually ran really good, on a server with 39 other players. I did have to turn off motion blur, but the other settings are on their defaults.












I did get Bad Company 2 to run fine as well, so I will try and take some screenshots later on next week.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Battlefield 3, on windows 7 32 bit. It actually ran really good, on a server with 39 other players.


39 other players ? I'm surprised anyone still plays BF 3. You should get BF 4, it's so much better.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 39 other players ? I'm surprised anyone still plays BF 3. You should get BF 4, it's so much better.


I've heard that BF3 still has a massive amount of players. I guess some people can't let go of their rank on BF3!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've heard that BF3 still has a massive amount of players. I guess some people can't let go of their rank on BF3!


Don't get me wrong, it's a _great_ game but any game can get stale after so many years and at least they brought back some of the better BF 3 maps to BF 4 (with the notable exception of Noshair Canals) with the last DLC. I run my Origin games on my SSD, so I uninstalled BF 3 when BF 4 was officially released to free up space on my drive although I have to admit that I still played BF 2142 a lot more than BC 2 before BF 3 came out and I even had an SSD.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a _great_ game but any game can get stale after so many years and at least they brought back some of the better BF 3 maps to BF 4 (with the notable exception of Noshair Canals) with the last DLC. I run my Origin games on my SSD, so I uninstalled BF 3 when BF 4 was officially released to free up space on my drive although I have to admit that I still played BF 2142 a lot more than BC 2 before BF 3 came out and I even had an SSD.


BFBC2 is still my favourite game of the last ones, that came out.
The new blockbuster seem to disappoint me more and more


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> *BFBC2* is still my favourite game of the last ones, that came out.
> The new blockbuster seem to disappoint me more and more


Agreed, more fun than BF3 and BF4 as well.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Agreed, more fun than BF3 and BF4 as well.


definately one of my most favourite multiplayerbased shooters of the last 5-7 years


----------



## BradleyW

I too agree. BFBC2 is the best by far!


----------



## TheRadik

*AC4 BLACK FLAG*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> BFBC2 is still my favourite game of the last ones, that came out.
> The new blockbuster seem to disappoint me more and more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I too agree. BFBC2 is the best by far!


Not only is it still good to get back into, but when your waiting to re deploy, you have that nice subtle audio to pump you up for a short killstreak


----------



## BradleyW

I think the weapons and team play was far better than BF3/4. Sniping and firing from tanks seemed better was well for some reason. Might just be me.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think the weapons and team play was far better than BF3/4. Sniping and firing from tanks seemed better was well for some reason. Might just be me.


Indeed it is. I was trying a few rounds in bf3 last night, and I seriously felt like I was playing against people who had played too much Blops / Blops 2 / Ghost. I'm not even exaggerating, The whole game just felt like a constant rush fest, which is not how I like my deathmatches to be.


----------



## Kavster12

I find that I enjoy playing BF3 a lot more than I do BF4. With that being said BFBC2 is a game I got into late and really missed out. Barely any AUS/NZ servers at all now


----------



## End3R

Random

Mass Effect 2

AMD should totally work out some kinda promo with Bioware to promote eyefinity XD










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Remember Me



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Resident Evil Revelations


Gunz 2 - I don't remember the original Gunz looking so much like DoA



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Requested: Bioshock Infinite (Contains Images From Burial At Sea DLC's. Images are JPEG):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Nfs Rivals*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Nfs Rivals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is rivals still locked at 30?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Is rivals still locked at 30?


I don't know if it has been applied by origin. But you can override the 30fps lock with the following commandlines: -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+


----------



## Jinglesassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> I don't know if it has been applied by origin. But you can override the 30fps lock with the following commandlines: -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+


Doesnt doing that mess with the physcis and some other stuff though?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinglesassy*
> 
> Doesnt doing that mess with the physcis and some other stuff though?


No it does not. There is some other command for that. The ones I mentioned earlier are good and verified by multiple users.


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Procedurally generated world of _*"Sir, You Are Being Hunted"*_
(click image for full res.)


----------



## Jinglesassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> No it does not. There is some other command for that. The ones I mentioned earlier are good and verified by multiple users.


Hm ok, remember reading or watching somewhere where it said that it made the game run twice as fast or something due to the simulation being tied to the FPS or something but guess i was wrong.


----------



## h2spartan

Some Arkham Origins w/ SweetFX


----------



## Blackpill

*Deus Ex: The Fall + SweetFX*


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackpill*
> 
> *Deus Ex: The Fall + SweetFX*


Finally some pics of this game ! Is it any good or is it the crappy mobile platform port everyone's been saying it is ? $9.99 on Steam for a Deus Ex sequel seem's very unusual.


----------



## Saq

Crysis Warhead









Payday 2







Neverwinter Online







The testament of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## BradleyW

*Bioshock Infinite Burial At Sea Part 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blackpill

Yes, of course that is a crappy tablet port . Without SweetFX look a game form 2003. But I LOVE the gameplay. Really waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Blackpill

*Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate Deluxe Edition*


----------



## TheRadik

*BORDERLANDS 2*,
Free Cam + SweetFX


----------



## keikei

BF4: Naval Strike @ 4k


----------



## DiaSin

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Demo)


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Demo)


BUY THIS GAME! I mean unless you really hate it but the story, the gunplay, it's SO good!


----------



## Saq

Space Exploration


----------



## Blackpill

*PCSX2 (With new widescreen fix)*


----------



## BradleyW

Deus Dx: HR Director's Cut.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lord of Shadow 2*








More.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















































































---ART----


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm

Origin gave me a free copy of deep space... 12x AA edge detect , 16x AF


----------



## TheRadik

*Scourge: Outbreak Demo*,









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Half Life 2 Cinematic Mod









Kerbal Space Program




Metro 2033


----------



## End3R

The Secret World, not a bad looking game.


----------



## keikei

BF4. Megalodon:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Thief













(lightning just hit, is why it's so bright)


----------



## Kavster12

If you are going to post a crap ton of images in one post, could you PLEASE use spoilers.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 4 HD*
Update 1.0.5 Beta + SweetFX









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joshhat

Screenshots of Euro Truck Simulator 2. Mods used are New Grass, Realistic Physics, Smaller UI Mirrors, X Brutal Environment HD, Improved Weather & SweetFX.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Half-Life 2 cinematic mod 2013



Kerbal Space Program


----------



## BradleyW

Those HL2 shots look very interesting.
Anyway, a few more Deus Ex HR:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*AC4 BLACK FLAG*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> If you are going to post a crap ton of images in one post, could you PLEASE use spoilers.












It's even worse at the Skyrim page.

+ 1 Rep


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFx WIP Settings*

http://www.imagebam.com/image/488a0c311573063


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.imagebam.com/image/bbcd34311572883http://www.imagebam.com/image/e7b12e311835526http://www.imagebam.com/image/f7923a311836087http://www.imagebam.com/image/5f6d50312016177http://www.imagebam.com/image/3d8899312048859http://www.imagebam.com/image/4861e5312048482


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFx WIP Settings*
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/488a0c311573063
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/bbcd34311572883http://www.imagebam.com/image/e7b12e311835526http://www.imagebam.com/image/f7923a311836087http://www.imagebam.com/image/5f6d50312016177http://www.imagebam.com/image/3d8899312048859http://www.imagebam.com/image/4861e5312048482


Nice SweetFX settings, some pictures look better than NFS Rivals


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse at the Skyrim page.
> 
> + 1 Rep


I know right! Tell me about it


----------



## Unknownm

First time playing sleep dogs. Not bad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jmcosta

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Cop





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















BF4



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Flying LAV lol


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Flying LAV lol


What are those first screenshots from? You didn't post the name of the game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What are those first screenshots from? You didn't post the name of the game.


From the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, I know that. Nice images of the game too.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by DiaSin View Post
> 
> What are those first screenshots from? You didn't post the name of the game.
> 
> From the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, I know that. Nice images of the game too.


yea its from Stalker Cop sorry


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> yea its from Stalker Cop sorry


Wait.. THAT is CoP? I played the heck out of the first one, but I never got more than a few minutes into the last game because it looked so bland at the start. Are you running any mods?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Looks like he might be running Misery...

I played Misery 1.0, it was hard as hell but from what I hear Misery 2.0 is just ridiculous.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Wait.. THAT is CoP? I played the heck out of the first one, but I never got more than a few minutes into the last game because it looked so bland at the start. Are you running any mods?


playing with the misery mod 2.1

i only recommend for experience players but there's a recent option "Rookie mode" (still harder than vanilla).
the game is different from others you have to find your own way to survive, graphics it was the first dx11 so there's nothing special but the weather and effects are awesome


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackpill*
> 
> *PCSX2 (With new widescreen fix)*


Which game is that? Seems like fun.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Classif13d*
> 
> Nice SweetFX settings, some pictures look better than NFS Rivals


Thanks alot for your Comment mate, im also working on Rivals Version, soon i will post more 4K & Sweetfx Pics.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Which game is that? Seems like fun.


Seeing as thats a PS2 Emulator, I am gonna say Sonic Heroes.


----------



## End3R

The Amazing Spider-man (this is on sale on steam, it's a blast)




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SLOWION

Witcher 2


One of these days I will finish this game


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Witcher 2
> 
> One of these days I will finish this game


hahaha, me too been playing for a couple years now. it's stunning, especially with some mods, just can't seem to finish it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Witcher 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I will finish this game


I had the game for over a year before I decided to knuckle down and finish it in one session.

6 hours later it was done and I wish I hadn't. It made me genuinely sad that it was over. It's an amazing game with a fantastic storyline.


----------



## Blackpill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Which game is that? Seems like fun.


Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield 3 i came across this on gulf of oman


Skyrim


----------



## Kavster12

Nice shots philhalo66!
What mods and ENB are you running with Skyrim?
also if you look carefully, you can find so many of those 'DICE' boxes scattered around the Karkand expansion maps


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Nice shots philhalo66!
> What mods and ENB are you running with Skyrim?
> also if you look carefully, you can find so many of those 'DICE' boxes scattered around the Karkand expansion maps


my modlist is well over 250 mods so i cant list them all but the ones that made the biggest impact are 2K texture pack with 4K armor. enhanced towns and cities (all of them) from steam workshop. I am using project enb for climates of tamriel with ENB binary 0.221 with the cinematic preset full graphic mode, but along with that i am using climates of tamriel 1.3 and finally to add a little more color im using surreal lighting from workshop. I am also using forested skyrim, more forests, whiterun forest (you will get lost with this one lol) and forested riverwood.

Almost forgot the hair mod is Apachii SkyHair 1.5


----------



## DiaSin

Easter Egg in Shadow Warrior..



More Call of Juarez Gunslinger Demo (I will probably buy this one next time it's on sale)



And just because Phil posted his, I gotta post a couple of my Skyrim shots. Like him, my mod list is approaching 250 strong, so PLEASE do not ask for the entire list. If really necessary I might be able to come up with a shortlist of the most essential that are visible in these shots. I also have extensive .ini changes.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleased - Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*
http://www.imagebam.com/image/cdb20d306372846


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.imagebam.com/image/618eb6311107081 http://www.imagebam.com/image/ac5722310764434 http://www.imagebam.com/image/527b2d309119083 http://www.imagebam.com/image/79b4b8309076975 http://www.imagebam.com/image/39f0ea308942734 http://www.imagebam.com/image/5f8e9d308687341 http://www.imagebam.com/image/6a025e308449106 http://www.imagebam.com/image/0c4f3f307820993


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> my modlist is well over 250 mods so i cant list them all but the ones that made the biggest impact are 2K texture pack with 4K armor. enhanced towns and cities (all of them) from steam workshop. I am using project enb for climates of tamriel with ENB binary 0.221 with the cinematic preset full graphic mode, but along with that i am using climates of tamriel 1.3 and finally to add a little more color im using surreal lighting from workshop. I am also using forested skyrim, more forests, whiterun forest (you will get lost with this one lol) and forested riverwood.
> 
> Almost forgot the hair mod is Apachii SkyHair 1.5


Don't worry, _most_ of us won't be asking for the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Skyrim


Dude, that is waaay over-saturated. You should give some thought to tweaking your .ini some more.

*Skyrim*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-01_00006_zpsb008ffc8.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-28_00001_zps35fccade.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00038_zps99aa64c1.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00018_zpsbf3a222b.jpg.html


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Don't worry, _most_ of us won't be asking for the list.
> Dude, that is waaay over-saturated. You should give some thought to tweaking your .ini some more.
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-01-01_00006_zpsb008ffc8.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-28_00001_zps35fccade.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-12-02_00038_zps99aa64c1.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-11-27_00018_zpsbf3a222b.jpg.html


I like it that way


----------



## DiaSin

Metro 2033


----------



## End3R

More Spider-Man




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*CLOS 2*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

Downsampling (3840x2160)
*Rayman Legends*

http://minus.com/i/pEWZxEm16mt7
*PinballFX2*

http://minus.com/i/bc2ebpkGEvwI4
*Castlevania Los 2*

http://minus.com/i/sdVnpKrfM31k


----------



## philhalo66

Half Life 2 Cinematic mod


----------



## Saq

Alan Wake


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Alan Wake


I absolutely loved Alan Wake. One of the best single player experiences I have ever played. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> I absolutely loved Alan Wake. One of the best single player experiences I have ever played. How are you liking it so far?


A fellow Alan Wake lover. It was one of my first game purchases and I still love that game the most (out of the singleplayer games)





























good to see, I'm not the only one ^^


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Grand Theft Auto IV - Enb Series & 4K Downsampling

http://www.imagebam.com/image/64bd55276097264


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.imagebam.com/image/f0a775281246156 http://www.imagebam.com/image/a62edb281246126 http://www.imagebam.com/image/1c0015281246103 http://www.imagebam.com/image/bd1bd1281246083 http://www.imagebam.com/image/be8c24276291865 http://www.imagebam.com/image/789194276156674 http://www.imagebam.com/image/ea7ce9276156660 http://www.imagebam.com/image/f7bb31276156646 http://www.imagebam.com/image/37c2b8276156553 http://www.imagebam.com/image/7eb3ad276156462http://www.imagebam.com/image/c974bc276156687 http://www.imagebam.com/image/2bd1cb276156435


----------



## TheRadik

*PinballFX2*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> I absolutely loved Alan Wake. One of the best single player experiences I have ever played. How are you liking it so far?


It's pretty good, seems to have a nice story so far and some good action.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dust: An Elysian Tail*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sixor

some crysis 2 dx11 ultra, with maldonado 4.0 mod textures uber hd, awesome tessellation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You always took nice screenshots,but those last one are unreal. Nice job.


----------



## philhalo66

More cinematic mod


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & Custom AA Mode (4xMultisampling and 4x Sparse Grid Supersampling) & Sweetfx Gfx Mod*

http://www.imagebam.com/image/ff0d21320385867 http://www.imagebam.com/image/597646320382046


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You always took nice screenshots,but those last one are unreal. Nice job.


You quoted and didn't spoiler any of those pics


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> You quoted and didn't spoiler any of those pics


He got so frustrated about it, he forgot to spoiler them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & Custom AA Mode (4xMultisampling and 4x Sparse Grid Supersampling) & Sweetfx Gfx Mod*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/ff0d21320385867 http://www.imagebam.com/image/597646320382046


Very nice image of GT-R


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & Custom AA Mode (4xMultisampling and 4x Sparse Grid Supersampling) & Sweetfx Gfx Mod*
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/ff0d21320385867 http://www.imagebam.com/image/597646320382046


Could i get links to these in high res?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Thx for your comments Guys, here is the Original 4K Image Links, enjoy









http://www.imagebam.com/image/ff0d21320385867

http://www.imagebam.com/image/597646320382046


----------



## TheRadik

*AC4 BLACK FLAG*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Thx for your comments Guys, here is the Original 4K Image Links, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/ff0d21320385867
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/597646320382046


That game is driving me MAD right now. I don't have any of the DLCs, and I get tired of finding an awesome car and seeing "Press Y To Go To Store." The worst of their micro-transaction garbage in that game though is when I was running from the cops down a highway and try to dash into a tunnel to get away. As I am about to enter the tunnel at 90+MPH a big red X appears over the entrance, I hit that, get totaled, and as a result get busted, right as the text "Press Y to Purchase Airport" appears on my screen.

Also, you really ought to go to the rigbuilder and put your rig in your signature so we can know what kind of monster you are running these games on at 4k resolution.

BTW.. how do you toggle the HUD?

Anyway.. Some of my own screenshots from that game.. I am running a SweetFX preset I found in the first two. The others are from before I found an actual preset. I need to turn the image quality settings up the rest of the way in afterburner's screenshot settings, there has been some quality loss here.

Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012)


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*


What game is that?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> What game is that?


Oh yeah.. My bad.

Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2012)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Hi DiaSin,

Im running all my games in 4K Nvidia Downsampling Mod with this system; I7 4770K @ 4,6Ghz , Asus Geforce 780 GTX DirectCU II 3GB Vram, 32GB DDR3-2133 Kingston HyperX Beast XMP Ram and Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit SP1.

This game is in reality the "new Burnout" for me, except from the old Legendary ´05 MW there is nothing left so which is means that this game is only good to take some Ingame Real Car Brand Pics.

The HUD is a Mod which is injected into the game, i have also the DLCs i will also share the pics from these extra new added cars.

sry for my English & have a nice day









New Pics

Update:
Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & Custom AA Mode (8xQ Multisampling and 8x Sparse Grid Supersampling) & Sweetfx Gfx Mod

http://www.imagebam.com/image/6ca6dd320525718


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.imagebam.com/image/dafae3320525559http://www.imagebam.com/image/4b4066320525408
http://www.imagebam.com/image/ce64eb320525320 http://www.imagebam.com/image/f8655d320525214


----------



## Joshhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *AC4 BLACK FLAG*


Are you using any mods? I'm also playing AC4 on Ultra and my game looks nothing like that!


----------



## Joshhat

Minecraft!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed - Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & Custom AA Mode & Sweetfx Gfx Mod*

http://www.imagebam.com/image/4cb6e1320724180


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.imagebam.com/image/7a0044320723810http://www.imagebam.com/image/96943d320723720http://www.imagebam.com/image/eecc5a320723528
http://www.imagebam.com/image/2f3d22320724040http://www.imagebam.com/image/fd1bff320724356http://www.imagebam.com/image/6b7b36320724250
http://www.imagebam.com/image/48f394320723434http://www.imagebam.com/image/37004b320723259http://www.imagebam.com/image/dafae3320724942


----------



## boredgunner

Newest version of Cinematic Mod for Half Life 2. Too much DOF (which can be disabled) but otherwise it looks great, though it's unstable and unplayable in its current alpha stage.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm very tempted to try HL2 with the cinematic mod.


----------



## Alvarado

Those HL2 shots, wow.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Newest version of Cinematic Mod for Half Life 2. Too much DOF but otherwise it looks great, though it's unstable and unplayable in its current alpha stage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Really? it works fine for me man

Dead Space 3




Skyrim


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm very tempted to try HL2 with the cinematic mod.


Go for it, when the next beta version comes out. It's not just a graphics mod either, it ports all of HL2 to Source 2009, revamps every level so that they are more populated and detailed and no longer feel like 2004 FPS maps. That skyline image for example shows that it's a pretty big city, while in unmodded HL2 there's only a few buildings and just emptiness in the distance. They added lots of detail like vegetation growing on buildings, rubble and blown out buildings, just so much more set detail. They also add iron sights if you want them, new weapons if you want them, new character models if you want, new soundtrack if you want. Most features are optional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Really? it works fine for me man


I could just have bad luck, though I've seen others complain about flickering sunlight. I haven't seen too many others report crashes though.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Go for it, when the next beta version comes out. It's not just a graphics mod either, it ports all of HL2 to Source 2009, revamps every level so that they are more populated and detailed and no longer feel like 2004 FPS maps. That skyline image for example shows that it's a pretty big city, while in unmodded HL2 there's only a few buildings and just emptiness in the distance. They added lots of detail like vegetation growing on buildings, rubble and blown out buildings, just so much more set detail. They also add iron sights if you want them, new weapons if you want them, new character models if you want, new soundtrack if you want. Most features are optional.
> I could just have bad luck, though I've seen others complain about flickering sunlight. I haven't seen too many others report crashes though.


I do get random flickering but only when i force ambient occlusion through nvidia drivers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I do get random flickering but only when i force ambient occlusion through nvidia drivers.


Does that cause your sun to flicker, or the ambient occlusion itself to flicker? For me the sun rapidly flickers between bright and dim, I'm guessing this is related to some of the new lighting effects.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Does that cause your sun to flicker, or the ambient occlusion itself to flicker? For me the sun rapidly flickers between bright and dim, I'm guessing this is related to some of the new lighting effects.


for me the entire lighting effects flicker unless i turn off AO


----------



## End3R

Alice




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























More Spidey



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 4 HD*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Great Screenshots Guys, All Like! =)

Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012*


----------



## End3R

ArcheAge, a next-gen MMO. Will definitely be posting more.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> ArcheAge, a next-gen MMO.


Another one ?


----------



## TheRadik

*Lego Marvel Heroes*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## par

dead space vanilla










dead space sweetfx










dead space without sweetfx is for sissy!


----------



## BradleyW

Using a rubbish preset is also for sissy! Take a look at this website. It offers a lot of SweetFX profiles for dead space series as well as other games.








http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Using a rubbish preset is also for sissy! Take a look at this website. It offers a lot of SweetFX profiles for dead space series as well as other games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/


...maybe someone here have fear of the dark... ?









i joke







..anyway i know the database (really, i know it from it's starts).. and i know that the preset that i'm using is not very correct.. but i like a little more dark than k-putt's and omnipotus's presets (the only two for dead space 1 that there are in the database)..

so i did it myself.. maybe i made wrong.. but i made it dark, for sure!








and the gameplay with this dark it's totally different.. and now I have become accustomed to it..

if you know someone can do it for me, darker but better, i will appreciate


----------



## End3R

More Remember Me:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


























Bioshock Infinite:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> ...maybe someone here have fear of the dark... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..anyway i know the database (really, i know it from it's starts).. and i know that the preset that i'm using is not very correct.. but i like a little more dark than k-putt's and omnipotus's presets (the only two for dead space 1 that there are in the database)..
> 
> so i did it myself.. maybe i made wrong.. but i made it dark, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the gameplay with this dark it's totally different.. and now I have become accustomed to it..
> 
> if you know someone can do it for me, darker but better, i will appreciate


Sorry buddy, not sure if I can help. I am temped to play Dead Space 3 again after seeing your Dead Space shots. I have nothing to play because I completed everything just about.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Rivals - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX


----------



## TheRadik

*The Wolf Among Us*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

What's the gameplay like on Wolf?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the gameplay like on Wolf?


It's similar to their Walking Dead games.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> It's similar to their Walking Dead games.


I did not play Walking Dead


----------



## crazyg0od33

It's point and click. Moral decisions, RPG elements. Easiest answer is to check YouTube for some spoiler free gameplay.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the gameplay like on Wolf?


Is an adventure game with a gameplay with "quicktimes events". The episodes are short in duration, but the game is really good.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks everyone.
+1


----------



## DatPhoria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*


Geez... that car is so sexy


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-16_00002_zps8711ef95.jpg.html


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-16_00002_zps8711ef95.jpg.html


Doesn't look like your running any mods why not? lol


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Doesn't look like your running any mods why not? lol


Plus RealVision ENB

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpsf3eab757.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zpse9bc4a24.png.html


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed - Rivals - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Lego Marvel Heroes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice graphics boost. I'll be adding this to my list to get.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Nice graphics boost. I'll be adding this to my list to get.


It's currently $5 on steam. http://store.steampowered.com/app/249130/


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Lhotse

I've never seen one of the giants walking over a bridge.


----------



## DiaSin

Lord of the Rings: War in the North, fun little game.


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lord of Shadow 2*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## TheRadik

*Rayman Legends*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

bf4, not stunning visuals by any means, but has moments. on ultra, 2xmsaa on 2560x1440. still a s...load of jaggies.


----------



## Timu

inFamous Second Son now has a photo mode so I'll post some soon.=O


----------



## Timu

PS4-inFamous Second Son(Photo Mode)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> PS4-inFamous Second Son(Photo Mode)


If you're going to post that many shots in the future, would you please be so kind as to put them in a 'spoiler' ?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Never understood why people get so upset when people post a lot of pics, this is a screenshot thread.

Furthermore, half the time OCN's spoiler tags fail to open so if they were posted in a spoiler tag the pictures wouldn't be viewable.

For quotes, yeah spoiler tags should be used but if you're in a screenshot thread you should expect a lot of pictures...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> If you're going to post that many shots in the future, would you please be so kind as to put them in a 'spoiler' ?


Isn't the max 10 shots without spoiler? I typically post that many for months now(like I did recently) along with others and 10 isn't too bad, though more than 15 is a bit much.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Isn't the max 10 shots without spoiler? I typically post that many for months now(like I did recently) along with others and 10 isn't too bad, though more than 15 is a bit much.


Myself, I try to keep it to 5 at the max, if I even post that many. Although I don't have a problem, many people have problems with how long it takes the page to load because of all the images, so I try to keep it to 5 and for what's it's worth, when you post _that_ many at once, a lot of people just tend to scroll through them quickly because there's so many of them, where if you only post a few, they tend to spend more time examining each one.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> If you're going to post that many shots in the future, would you please be so kind as to put them in a 'spoiler' ?


*correction* if he was to post that many screenshots than make the thumbnails smaller so it makes much easier on people not using 1080p and people using 1080p like me to view them all and click the thumbnail to view the details (original)?

Although sometimes I do enjoy working out my index finger by scrolling (or just use pagedown key)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Rivals - Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Super Trofeo Racer*



*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - Corvette ZR1*


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Rivals - Lamborghini Gallardo LP 570-4 Super Trofeo Racer*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - Corvette ZR1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need that HUD remover mod.. At least as long as it is toggle-able. For now mine look like this..

The cars in order are the Lamborghini Gallardo, Bentley Continental Supersport ISR, Mercedes SLS AMG, Ford Focus RS500, and lastly, the BAC Mono.

Need for Speed: Most Wanted 2012 (SweetFX)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX - "Old School vs New School"*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX - "Old School vs New School"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet pics. How is the game? Been a real long time since I last tried an NFS title. I think the last one was Undercover


----------



## N3C14R

The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Sweet pics. How is the game? Been a real long time since I last tried an NFS title. I think the last one was Undercover


´

The Game is 1:1 like Burnout Paradise, Gameplay & Driving etc. The Only Posivite Points are Licenced Cars & Graphics which are very good if you love to get some HQ Pics like me. The Story Mode & Rest are useless, but if u still need Most Wanted? get the 2005 Orginal Version.


----------



## par

a little scene from rage..


----------



## Newbie2009

AC Blackflag - First AC game I like. Pictures don't do it justice really, looks excellent @ 1600p


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Sadmoto

AS07 looking at your screen shots it makes me









then I







because I know it isn't playable


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> AS07 looking at your screen shots it makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I know it isn't playable


That's exactly how I feel lol. Don't get me wrong AS07, I appreciate that link you sent me to all your myriad of mods, but when it gets down to it, most of what makes his shots so amazing falls under the *"custom stuff i do myself that isnt available anywhere"*.

Don't get me wrong though, love your screenshots and all you do, just hope one-day there is a nice shiny "AS07's ENB/Skyrim Revamp.exe download here". Because that's the only way I'll ever get to experience it.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That's exactly how I feel lol. Don't get me wrong AS07, I appreciate that link you sent me to all your myriad of mods, but when it gets down to it, most of what makes his shots so amazing falls under the *"custom stuff i do myself that isnt available anywhere"*.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, love your screenshots and all you do, just hope one-day there is a nice shiny "AS07's ENB/Skyrim Revamp.exe download here". Because that's the only way I'll ever get to experience it.


I would settle for just that grass mod. The ENB would be nice, but since ASO7 tweaks it for every shot it probably would not be usable overall without ALOT of work.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I would settle for just that grass mod. The ENB would be nice, but since ASO7 tweaks it for every shot it probably would not be usable overall without ALOT of work.


Are you aware that he only get's between 1-30 fps when he has all the mods set up for a screenshot ? His shots are extraordinary but it's really not playable in a reasonable sense.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Are you aware that he only get's between 1-30 fps when he has all the mods set up for a screenshot ? His shots are extraordinary but it's really not playable in a reasonable sense.


Not what his skyrim page linked in his sig says. It says 20 minimum, which is how MY game runs with my mod setup. If I could figure out how to brighten up my enb without making it washed out or super-bloomy it would be darn near perfect.

Skyrim, open images in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> AS07 looking at your screen shots it makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I know it isn't playable


meh @ 20-30 fps Skyrim is playable as long as the stuttering is minimal. He better have a kick ass system though, because Skyrim brings even the best computers to its knees when modded.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> meh @ 20-30 fps Skyrim is playable as long as the stuttering is minimal. He better have a kick ass system though, because Skyrim brings even the best computers to its knees when modded.


Yeah. thats about how mine runs. The video memory on my 3gb 7970ghz is nearly maxed out with all the texture mods I am running and the various kinds of AA.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah. thats about how mine runs. The video memory on my 3gb 7970ghz is nearly maxed out with all the texture mods I am running and the various kinds of AA.


Hehe I have a Titan Black and I an max out my 6gb of vram with my mods+11ugrids, 4k shadows and 4k water reflections (those reflections are DEMANDING!).

Even if I don't max out my vram I only get 20-30fps on 1080p.
Skyrim mauls even the best hardware like a tiger.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not what his skyrim page linked in his sig says. It says 20 minimum, which is how MY game runs with my mod setup. If I could figure out how to brighten up my enb without making it washed out or super-bloomy it would be darn near perfect.


A brighter palette will work. I am using a palette from a FO3 preset, Samsara ENB to be exact. It required some tweaking with ambient lighting levels and bloom, but I think it looks pretty nice.
Here is a quick screen to show you what the palette looks like.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not what his skyrim page linked in his sig says. It says 20 minimum, which is how MY game runs with my mod setup.


Your shots are nowhere near as nice as his. Sorry, no offence, yours are nice but not _that_ nice. He puts a lot of work into customizing his own mods and furthermore, when he's been asked over at the Skyrim screenshots page, he's admitted that his fps sometimes drops to 1 - 20 fps. His custom grass mod alone will cripple all but the most boss rigs.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Your shots are nowhere near as nice as his. Sorry, no offence, yours are nice but not _that_ nice. He puts a lot of work into customizing his own mods and furthermore, when he's been asked over at the Skyrim screenshots page, he's admitted that his fps sometimes drops to 1 - 20 fps. His custom grass mod alone will cripple all but the most boss rigs.


But his is irrelevant. There is no point in modding a game to make it look better if you cannot play it. Mine is playable.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 5-15fps with the highest density and i don't always use the same density, here i had at least 30fps and as you see the ground is nice covered by the grass :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> AS07, what framerates do you play with all of your mods/settings? Are those running on a 2500k/670? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> From 1 to... 100fps? not joking, performance varies a lot and the most consuming are the grass density and DOF/AO.
> 
> But i don't care as i don't play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> But his is irrelevant. There is no point in modding a game to make it look better if you cannot play it. Mine is playable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Myself, anything lower than....... 40-50 fps is just unacceptable but that's just my criteria. Don't misunderstand, yours looks good but you could get it looking a lot better and still have a playable game.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I agree. Myself, anything lower than....... 40-50 fps is just unacceptable but that's just my criteria. Don't misunderstand, yours looks good but you could get it looking a lot better and still have a playable game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Most of my issue is that I don't have a CLUE what I am doing when I screw around with ENB settings. I want to make mine brighter overall without making washed out like it is when you just up the gamma, and without making it have super glaring bloom. Other than the brightness the ENB I am using is nearly perfect for what I want. Changing the grass density would probably help with FPS, as that is at 20, but I like how it looks that way. The biggest hit to my FPS other than ENB itself is forested skyrim. But I got so used to all the trees that I just can't make myself get rid of it.

By the way.. any idea how to transfer a facial structure from one race to another? I want to go back to human without losing the face I spent so much time working on. The ears just don't fit with her new look.

My Skyrim character, Karinne. Open the image in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Death Worm


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> 
> 
> Death Worm Graboids


Fixed that for ya










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> 
> 
> Death Worm


played a game of that right now, seems fun for a casual game









played a game and got a score of 65'000


----------



## Danisumi

oops double post


----------



## DiaSin

I made some progress with my ENB. Looks much better now.

SKYRIM

Before changes to ENB..









After changes to ENB..


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> then I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I know it isn't playable


I have around 40fps (average) so it's playable for me.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*

[Click for Full Screen 4K View]


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I made some progress with my ENB. Looks much better now.
> 
> SKYRIM


Take a look at this mod, Skyrim High Definition LODs by tamu75 . I just installed it and am very happy with the results.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52901/?


----------



## Alatar

Some Next Car Game

Been a bugbear fan for ages so now that I saw the game 33% off I had to get it, even if it was in early access


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some Next Car Game
> 
> Been a bugbear fan for ages so now that I saw the game 33% off I had to get it, even if it was in early access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome.







Is there a release date for the game yet?

Edit: Skyrim on the HTPC..


----------



## Alatar

Don't think there's an official release date yet. Not much content in the game yet though so I'd expect to wait a while before the full game launches.


----------



## Timu

In less than a week Dark Souls II will invade this thread, can't wait to post 1440p screens with SweetFX.=3


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Click for Full Screen 4K View]


Nice








50% off on origin until april 24th, for those who are interested.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Thanks Classif13d

Max Payne 3 - DX11 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*


----------



## Lhotse

*Skyrim*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-19_00003_zps1c1c7c3b.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-19_00005_zpsd5828ac5.jpg.html

* In all the animations I've seen, I've never seen her grab someone by the hair before she plunged the dagger in their back before.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-19_00007_zpse3294146.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

skyrim is still sexy


----------



## Alatar

If all games had the same kinds of mods *cough* as skyrim everything could be made sexy


----------



## kx11

well , most games won't allow you to mod the main menu let alone the game itself









but even with mods Skyrim falls short compared to Witcher2 which came out almost after Skyrim did


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well , most games won't allow you to mod the main menu let alone the game itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even with mods Skyrim falls short compared to Witcher2 which came out almost after Skyrim did


The PC version of Witcher 2 was developed FOR PC. Skyrim was designed to run on an xbox 360 and then ported to PC. What do you expect? That being said.. The Witcher 2 looks good.. But I really don't think it looks that much better than a heavily modded skyrim. They both look good, and there are alot of people whose skyrim installs look far better than mine.

As usual, open images in a new tab for full resolution.
Witcher 2 (Only gameplay screenshot I still have, can't get the game to work to take more)


Witcher 2 (Someone elses screenshot)


Skyrim (Heavily Modded)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> but even with mods Skyrim falls short compared to Witcher2 which came out almost after Skyrim did


At first I thought you were serious, then I realized you must be joking.

That was a good one !









*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl*


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> In less than a week Dark Souls II will invade this thread, can't wait to post 1440p screens with SweetFX.=3


Isn't it already out, out there? hahahaha








already done with it even though I hate that game, my friend talked me into buying it, and I have to say. I enjoyed it (at the begin) but still kinda can't get that hype









EDIT: Forget it, it's Dark Souls 1.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Dark Souls 2 has been delayed till May 2nd. Infinite tears.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Dark Souls 2 has been delayed till May 2nd. Infinite tears.


ouch, still not going to buy it though


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Dark Souls 2 has been delayed till May 2nd. Infinite tears.


Only the UK physical edition is delayed. The digital versions are on track for the original release date.


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dark Souls*, with texture mods and a SweetFX profile.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Only the UK physical edition is delayed. The digital versions are on track for the original release date.


Damn me for ordering the collector's edition then.


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate HD*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim nearly stock had to reinstall it the other day and haven't gotten around to modding it yet.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Damn me for ordering the collector's edition then.


Why ?! It's not as though it's MP and other players are going to learn the maps and get unlocks before you. You bought an _awesome_ Collectors Edition and if you have to wait a little longer, so what ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Skyrim nearly stock had to reinstall it the other day and haven't gotten around to modding it yet.


Jeez...it's been so long, I forgot what 'vanilla' looked like.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - DX11 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Dark Souls 2 has been delayed till May 2nd. Infinite tears.


only for UK retail , digital release is the same date even in UK


----------



## DiaSin

Some more Skyrim. I got a new ENB, which looks amazing now that I took the time to dig through all the optionals.


----------



## Azefore

^ First screen looks gorgeous

To the previous Skyrim mods/enb discussion on last page or so, I like the depth you can go with Skyrim's mods and enhancements but even if it's great looking I'd want to play it at 60+ fps at the same time

A couple of mine, been reconfiguring since I last uninstalled/deleted everything


----------



## kzone75

The ones I've uploaded to Skyrim Nexus.. I'm in the midst of starting over with the mods, but I just can't seem to get anything running properly now. CTDs when launching through SKSE and the Skyrim launcher.. I'm really, really annoyed.







And right now I'm only at around 10 mods..








Project Spark..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The ones I've uploaded to Skyrim Nexus.. I'm in the midst of starting over with the mods, but I just can't seem to get anything running properly now. CTDs when launching through SKSE and the Skyrim launcher.. I'm really, really annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right now I'm only at around 10 mods..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check the dependencies on all the plugins. Make sure you didn't accidentally install an option that relies on something you don't have. That is the most common cause for CTD at startup when modding skyrim.


----------



## BradleyW

A few random Bioshock Infinite:


----------



## philhalo66

Man all you guys have these amazing screenshots and mine look like i took them on a pentium 4 lol


----------



## Alatar

Next Car Game again.










Also the devs are onto me










(read the text)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

@Alatar

liked the last picture









*Max Payne 3 - DX 11 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Battlezone 1998




Skyrim


----------



## selfsurf

ok philhalo what in the world...your skyrim looks amazing. what mods if i may ask?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf*
> 
> ok philhalo what in the world...your skyrim looks amazing. what mods if i may ask?


The ENB is A Realistic Hope ENB The photorealistic ENB
the flora mod is Skyrim Flora Overhaul
The only texture mod i have is Quality Snow HD 4K
thats really it other than forested solitude


----------



## End3R

Spiderman, unlocked a black suit














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat + Misery 2.1



















Fallout: New Vegas plus these mods. Just some cool particle effects from EVE, gotta love the drastically overdone 12ga dragon's breath.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Started replaying GW2 after a huge update last week.


----------



## zymax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Spiderman, unlocked a black suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice graphics but the seems a bit dark, doesn't really like that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Started replaying GW2 after a huge update last week.


Started playing it again too, my game doesn't look that good but i'll see if I can post some screenshots when I get home


----------



## philhalo66

More Battlezone 1998





more skyrim


----------



## Wihglah

Fallout 3. Third play through for me.



I'm only posting because of this: LINK


----------



## kzone75

How the heckage do you get those huge pics?









More Skyrim you say?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heckage do you get those huge pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Skyrim you say?


When using the BB editor you have to change the height and width fields


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heckage do you get those huge pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Skyrim you say?
> 
> 
> 
> When using the BB editor you have to change the height and width fields
Click to expand...

Why, thank you kindly.







After all these years, I'm still a n00b.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heckage do you get those huge pics?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> When using the BB editor you have to change the height and width fields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Or if you have the images hosted elsewhere you can manually enter the image tags like I do with mine. I will use { in place of the original [ so that this will not turn into an image.

{img}https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2901/13946215616_2d0b40f335_o.jpg{/img}

More Skyrim, open the images in a new tab for full resolution.


----------



## kzone75

The most beautiful house mod in Skyrim, IMO.



Edit:







A little bigger. I'm getting there.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlezone 1998 thought this looked cool

Skyrim new ENB


----------



## BradleyW

I'm jealous of these Skyrim shots!
Anyway, a random Bioshock Infinite picture from today.


----------



## philhalo66

Finished Battlezone i liked it, best part is its a free game


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*


What water mod are you using ? W.A.T.E.R.- Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux by SparrowPrince is the one to have really.









http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13268/?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Rivals - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod
*


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kam3760

Total War Rome 2


Call of Duty Ghosts


Bioshock infinite


RAGE


Skyrim


The Witcher 2


Batman Arkham City GOTY


Metro Last Light

Nice games for the eyes


----------



## Azefore

Some moar Skyrim, checked out the new house on the top files of the week after seeing Kzone's shroom pic


----------



## StormX2

amazed that i never posted here cus I swore I had a few times lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47*
> 
> Reserved.


This is hilarious since hes had that spot reserved so damn long..

heres some Screen caps ive taken over the last year+ in Neverwinter ;p


----------



## Prophet4NO1

BioShock Infinite.






Metro Last Light





Tomb Raider


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Some moar Skyrim, checked out the new house on the top files of the week after seeing Kzone's shroom pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish I could try it, but it requires Let's Play Barbie - Skyrim Edition (hearthfires) which I refuse to buy. There is no point in spending any of what little money I have on a DLC just to build custom houses when there are over 2,000 home mods on the nexus to pick from, most of which DO NOT require hearthfires. If you cannot find something out of those you like you are WAY too picky.


----------



## Thetbrett

Metro Last Light. Playing through again, great looking game in 1440p.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I wish I could try it, but it requires Let's Play Barbie - Skyrim Edition (hearthfires) which I refuse to buy. There is no point in spending any of what little money I have on a DLC just to build custom houses when there are over 2,000 home mods on the nexus to pick from, most of which DO NOT require hearthfires. If you cannot find something out of those you like you are WAY too picky.


It's not that fun of a house however I never payed full price for any of the official DLC myself, I acquired hearthfires for $0.99 when on sale. It's just advantageous to get it here because I saw more and more recent houses are using it for the new assets.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Played around with Sweetfx on GW2.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It's not that fun of a house however I never payed full price for any of the official DLC myself, I acquired hearthfires for $0.99 when on sale. It's just advantageous to get it here because I saw more and more recent houses are using it for the new assets.


The only DLC I actually paid for was Dragonborn. Steam downloaded Dawnguard once on its own by some lucky glitch when I was re-installing the game and I had the forethought to back up the files. It never downloaded it again, but I just have to paste in the files I backed up each time I install it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> Played around with Sweetfx on GW2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Isn't SweetFX a bad thing on MP games that have anti-cheats? I know that most of the people that used it to get rid of the blue tint in BF3 got banned because it gave them an "unfair advantage" according to DICE logic.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> It's not that fun of a house however I never payed full price for any of the official DLC myself, I acquired hearthfires for $0.99 when on sale. It's just advantageous to get it here because I saw more and more recent houses are using it for the new assets.


Although Hearthfires is a lot better because you get a lot more, especially for .99, it's actually based on an older, very popular mod called 'Build Your Own Home by Supernastypants'.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18480/?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Although Hearthfires is a better because you get a lot more, especially for .99, it's actually based on an older, very popular mod called 'Build Your Own Home by Supernastypants'.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18480/?


Indeed I remember that coming out in the beginning, interesting fact as well, I'm just sitting on my hands for any indication of a next installment although Skyrim is aging much more better than Oblivion did


----------



## Timu

Dead Space(SweetFx)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Indeed I remember that coming out in the beginning, interesting fact as well, I'm just sitting on my hands for any indication of a next installment although Skyrim is aging much more better than Oblivion did


Bethesda is all done with Skyrim. Dragonborn was the third and final DLC although there are mods like Falskaar, Helgen Reborn and Wyrmstooth that are _excellent_ mods and definitely worth playing for more content and quest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim_%E2%80%93_Dragonborn

Falskaar - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/?

Helgen Reborn - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35841/?

Wyrmstooth - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/?


----------



## End3R

Bioshock Infinite, taken on high settings with a GTS 450. I'm using this card while I wait for an RMA on my r9 but I'm very impressed with this 4 year old card.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Isn't SweetFX a bad thing on MP games that have anti-cheats? I know that most of the people that used it to get rid of the blue tint in BF3 got banned because it gave them an "unfair advantage" according to DICE logic.


Unlikely, in GW1 TexMod was allowed by Anet and players we're holding player run events with it.


----------



## TheRadik

*Lego Marvel Heroes*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Isn't SweetFX a bad thing on MP games that have anti-cheats? I know that most of the people that used it to get rid of the blue tint in BF3 got banned because it gave them an "unfair advantage" according to DICE logic.


I've played many hours of BF3 MP with SweetFX and didn't get banned at all.


----------



## greywarden

Shot of Skyrim with hundreds of mods installed


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Bethesda is all done with Skyrim. Dragonborn was the third and final DLC although there are mods like Falskaar, Helgen Reborn and Wyrmstooth that are _excellent_ mods and definitely worth playing for more content and quest.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_V:_Skyrim_%E2%80%93_Dragonborn
> 
> Falskaar - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/?
> 
> Helgen Reborn - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/35841/?
> 
> Wyrmstooth - http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/?


Aye was just saying it's aging well just mod wise. I've seen the bigger mods featured on MMOXReview on youtube however, looked good, I'll get to them one day lol


----------



## OdinValk

Figured it was time for more EvE screens..

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/20140209020823_zps9ccd992f.png.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/20140316215123_zps3072f026.png.html


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Spiderman, unlocked a black suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Game looks awesome. Is that the new game?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Figured it was time for more EvE screens..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/20140209020823_zps9ccd992f.png.html
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/Odinvalknir/media/20140316215123_zps3072f026.png.html


Makes me want to play again, is that an Apocalypse and an Omen? I feel like I'm off on those guesses though


----------



## OdinValk

Half right... its a Navy issue apocalypse and a Maller


----------



## TheRadik

*The Wolf Among Us*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Castle of Illusion*
Downsampling y SweetFX.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Game looks awesome. Is that the new game?


It's part of the same series as the one that just came out (Amazing Spiderman 2) but it's just the 1st one. Chronologically the events in it are happening after the 1st Amazing Spiderman movie, but before the one about to come out.


----------



## NABBO

Mass Effect 3, 1440p, SGSSAA 4x

http://abload.de/image.php?img=masseffect3_2014_03_3b9ftg.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=masseffect3_2014_03_393fnm.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=masseffect3_2014_03_3v9ddw.jpg


----------



## NABBO

Thief 3, DS 2160p + SMAA/FXAA

http://abload.de/image.php?img=222g2k0o.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=333xurwm.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=44430e0s.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=555a3i6o.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=t5vzjbg.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=t4eyqtu.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=t3ovrur.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=t25vskp.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot1.1luk4p.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=t7rxsks.png


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> Thief 3, DS 2160p + SMAA/FXAA


Was that _really_ necessary without using a spoiler tag ? Except for _mayb_e one or two, most of those were common shots of dialogue. Nothing special and it took forever to scroll through them all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Was that _really_ necessary without using a spoiler tag ? Except for _mayb_e one or two, most of those were common shots of dialogue. Nothing special and it took forever to scroll through them all.


The dialogue shots are the best in games these days.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The dialogue shots are the best in games these days.


As I can read lips, now the game is ruined for me, as I know what happens.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> As I can read lips, now the game is ruined for me, as I know what happens.


That's a fine skill you have!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Was that _really_ necessary without using a spoiler tag ? Except for _mayb_e one or two, most of those were common shots of dialogue. Nothing special and it took forever to scroll through them all.


10 photos. Not a big deal


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Was that _really_ necessary without using a spoiler tag ? Except for _mayb_e one or two, most of those were common shots of dialogue. Nothing special and it took forever to scroll through them all.


...You are aware that you can click your mouse wheel and move the cursor to scroll really fast, right?

Anyway, here's a shot I just took of Skyrim.


----------



## NABBO

Crysis

1440p + mod CvarGroups + MSAA4x + TRSSAA4x + Full AF16x

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_18_ghxrj.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_18_xkaqb.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_19_8yad0.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_19_0mzw2.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_19_o7bp6.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_19_a1l9d.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_22_3gyr6.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crysis_2014_04_02_22_f7ams.jpg


----------



## DiaSin

More Skyrim. As always open the images in a new tab for full resolution.

This first one I am just posting because I liked how the Sword of the Ancient Tongues was reacting to the lighting.


----------



## Timu

Dark Souls II


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dark Souls II
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


soooo sexy >.<, I'm really tempted to buy it but I know I've got a big enough backlog of games that I can wait for a sale but uggggh DS is one of my favorite games...


----------



## Lhotse

*Metro Last Light*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-24_00009_zps2c42f48e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2013-06-07_00045_zpsed3adf67.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-25_00006_zps89031e2d.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-25_00001_zps74cf3a39.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-25_00008_zps76efab84.jpg.html


----------



## Kappy03

Assassin's Creed® 4 Black Flag


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Can the Dark Souls 2 screenshots be put in spoilers? I ordered the physical copy and it only arrives on May 2nd. Pretty please?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Can the Dark Souls 2 screenshots be put in spoilers? I ordered the physical copy and it only arrives on May 2nd. Pretty please?


Ok.=p


----------



## BradleyW

I have a bunch of shots on DSII I will be posting later, in spoiler tags!


----------



## kx11

DS2 is awesome


----------



## Kavster12

OK I reckon if you are going to post anymore than 5 screenshots that you should display the first, and then put the rest in spoilers. Its just more friendly for smaller devices and just cleaner in general imo. Anybody else agree with me?? or am I the only one....


----------



## TheRadik

*CLOS2* Revelations









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> OK I reckon if you are going to post anymore than 5 screenshots that you should display the first, and then put the rest in spoilers. Its just more friendly for smaller devices and just cleaner in general imo. Anybody else agree with me?? or am I the only one....


I think it's just you.

10 shots per post before a spoiler is needed IMHO.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I think it's just you.
> 
> 10 shots per post before a spoiler is needed IMHO.


Well after a quick browse I see that I am definitely NOT the only one. Really? After 10? I would say 6 MAX.


----------



## par

stalker SHOC
autumn aurora 2
sweetfx+enb (Vandrerer preset)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

^^^ Nice S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screens...you should post some in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R thread too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Well after a quick browse I see that I am definitely NOT the only one. Really? After 10? I would say 6 MAX.


I got into a little spat over this quite awhile back...it used to be WAY worse, some people posting over 100 pics in a single post...with no spoiler. As a result, the mods "politely suggested" a 10 pic per post limit, or something like that, and it hasn't been too bad since then. I always post a single shot from my set of 10, and the rest are inside a spoiler tag...been doing that since before the rule change, and I agree it is much easier to look at. But it really isn't half bad now compared to how it once was...

***WILL POST SCREENS HERE***


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> ^^^ Nice S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screens...you should post some in the S.T.A.L.K.E.R thread too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got into a little spat over this quite awhile back...it used to be WAY worse, some people posting over 100 pics in a single post...with no spoiler. As a result, the mods "politely suggested" a 10 pic per post limit, or something like that, and it hasn't been too bad since then. I always post a single shot from my set of 10, and the rest are inside a spoiler tag...been doing that since before the rule change, and I agree it is much easier to look at. But it really isn't half bad now compared to how it once was...
> 
> ***WILL POST SCREENS HERE***


I think that spat was with me.


----------



## par

stalker SHOC
autumn aurora 2
sweetfx+enb (Vandrerer preset)
+ sgssaa 2x























































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> ^^^ Nice S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screens...


thnx


----------



## BradleyW

*Where are the DSII shots?*


----------



## Toology

Dark Souls 2





Im still tweaking my SweetFX


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Dark Souls 2
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still tweaking my SweetFX


It's looking beautiful, I forgot it came out today, I can't wait to get home from work so I can download and start playing.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

All nice Screenshots Guys

*Need for Speed Underground 2 - 4K Downsampling & Enb Series + Texmod*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> stalker SHOC
> autumn aurora 2
> sweetfx+enb (Vandrerer preset)
> + sgssaa 2x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Come on, you can do better than that.
1260x710? (stalker has a lot of foliage, it loves high resolution), even if you rescaled it down - all the detail is lost.
Why "chromatic aberration" filter?
I'm almost 125% sure you can disable hud/crosshair in a very simple way.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Dark Souls 2
> 
> snip
> 
> Im still tweaking my SweetFX


I think someone here asked if these could be put into spoilers since he's waiting for his physical copy.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I think someone here asked if these could be put into spoilers since he's waiting for his physical copy.


I quickly scrolled passed these. The temptation was infinite


----------



## kzone75

*AudioSurf*


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> Come on, you can do better than that.
> 1260x710? (stalker has a lot of foliage, it loves high resolution), even if you rescaled it down - all the detail is lost.
> Why "chromatic aberration" filter?
> I'm almost 125% sure you can disable hud/crosshair in a very simple way.


..you have right









CA is default in vandrerer preset.. and I have also very decreased it, but i do not want turn it off

for disable hud the normal console command don't work.. AA2 hud override the console command.. if you are on moddb please ask for me to vandrerer how to fastly remove the hud ingame









instead, the command for crosshair work, but sometimes annoys me to use it









maybe i will upload the next screens at 1080 p


----------



## par

stalker SHoC
AA2 + ''official'' preset swetfx and enb
..this time @ 1080p..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> stalker SHoC
> AA2 + ''official'' preset swetfx and enb
> ..this time @ 1080p..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are not 1080p. You gotta manually embed the picture with the img tags to make it so it can open to 1080p, not use their uploader.

Right click one of yours and open in new tab. Then right click this one and open in new tab. See the difference?
I did however check the "Import Images" box so this will be their URL instead of the original Flickr URL.

Skyrim


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Those are not 1080p. You gotta manually embed the picture with the img tags to make it so it can open to 1080p, not use their uploader.
> 
> Right click one of yours and open in new tab. Then right click this one and open in new tab. See the difference?
> I did however check the "Import Images" box so this will be their URL instead of the original Flickr URL.


OCN uploader compress the original pic ?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> OCN uploader compress the original pic ?


They are 1080p here mate.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> OCN uploader compress the original pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> They are 1080p here mate.
Click to expand...

yes, i know.. but I don't understand DiaSin :
Quote:


> Right click one of yours and open in new tab. Then right click this one and open in new tab. See the difference?


maybe he speak about the image quality ? (for example on imgur the image will very compressed)


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are not 1080p. You gotta manually embed the picture with the img tags to make it so it can open to 1080p, not use their uploader.
> 
> Right click one of yours and open in new tab. Then right click this one and open in new tab. See the difference?
> I did however check the "Import Images" box so this will be their URL instead of the original Flickr URL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim


I already told you man you gotta right click open in new tab if that doesn't work then your browser is screwed up


----------



## DiaSin

[/CENTER][/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> They are 1080p here mate.


Only his last one is 1080p. The one he edited. He has the resize tags on the images. If you right click the first few and open in new tab they are the same size as the thumbnail, right clicking the image in the OCN popup does not yeild a much bigger image. The only way I can get to the full size of his original ones, which I overlooked before, is to open them in the popup and click view original.

Nevermind.. I'm an idiot. I was clicking open image in new tab instead of open link in new tab. Open Image works on the manually embedded ones but not the uploaded ones.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - DX11 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Mod*


----------



## TheRadik

*PES 2014*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sportsziggy

*Mirrors Edge*
3240 x 1920



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mod is that to get the grass looking that good?


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


That is awesome. Is that a real picture or a well modded skyrim.


----------



## Timu

Dark Souls II


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> What mod is that to get the grass looking that good?


Read the link in their signature. Its a grass mod ASO7 made for him/herself and refuses to release. The same with the ENB. ASO7 doesn't even PLAY skyrim. They just take screenshots to tease us. I really don't see the point in spending all that time making it look pretty and not even playing the game.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Read the link in their signature. Its a grass mod ASO7 made for him/herself and refuses to release. The same with the ENB. ASO7 doesn't even PLAY skyrim. They just take screenshots to tease us. I really don't see the point in spending all that time making it look pretty and not even playing the game.


You are wrong.

Grass mod
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/

I don't play because i completed Skyrim when it was released =) i enjoy testing mods, so that's enough for me.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Grass mod
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/
> 
> I don't play because i completed Skyrim when it was released =) i enjoy testing mods, so that's enough for me.


You should really update that page in your sig. It says that its a mod that you made and do not know when/if its going to be released. Huge thanks for that link though. I don't know how I missed that with all the time I spend on the nexus. Actually I think I may have come across it back when I was running the game on the laptop and had forgotten about it since I couldnt run it on that system.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You should really update that page in your sig. It says that its a mod that you made and do not know when/if its going to be released. .


But It don't say the mod from that screenshot is mine, the same for all vegetation related mods i showcase.


----------



## danilon62

Garrys mod

Don't even bother asking why lol



Proof: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=180293776


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What body and face textures did you use for these particular screens?


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Garrys mod
> 
> Don't even bother asking why lol


HAHAHAHAHA Oh man Gmod is amazing sometimes.


----------



## kzone75

*Skyrim*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















I really have no time for any other game. 738 hours played and still haven't completed the game.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> I really have no time for any other game. 738 hours played and still haven't completed the game.


Nice !









I'm not crazy about the trees in shot # 9 though but a nice overall effect. Is that UNP you're using ? I noticed that you don't see a 'neck seem' like you do sometimes and what armor is that in the first shot ? and what mod are you using for the road textures ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> I really have no time for any other game. 738 hours played and still haven't completed the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crazy about the trees in shot # 9 though but a nice overall effect. Is that UNP you're using ? I noticed that you don't see a 'neck seem' like you do sometimes and what armor is that in the first shot ? and what mod are you using for the road textures ?
Click to expand...

Thanks!







I use CBBE v3.2 with wet body textures. Yeah, I'm looking for better trees. 4K is preferred.
The armor in the first pic is Eldrids Armor Mashup UNP. It's definitely one of the better looking "armors" out there, IMO. She needs to wear everything in that mod, otherwise it will just look weird.







I can't explain why I don't get neck seam issues this time around. I've had them before even if I had the fix for it installed. All is fine and dandy now with no fix.








The road texture is Immersive Roads.


----------



## Newbie2009

So many cool mods. Wish I actually liked skyrim. Found it boring.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA Oh man Gmod is amazing sometimes.


Quite disturbing most of the time lol


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quite disturbing most of the time lol


Unfortunately, that too.


----------



## Lhotse

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-06-21-90_zps8df7d088.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-08-59-80_zps2bf47dd3.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-10-51-25_zps6c917b18.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-11-05-10_zpsf77d705b.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-11-41-92_zps4daec4d7.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-12-30-47_zps93eb3111.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-04-2715-13-21-45_zpse0321e2e.png.html


----------



## BradleyW

Lost Alpha! WOW! I've been waiting for this. Any new towns?


----------



## Reloaded83

Fract OSC:




Spoiler: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lost Alpha! WOW! I've been waiting for this. Any new towns?


Yes. New everything, locations, levels, graphics...all of it. It's a free stand alone, not a mod, so you don't even need to have Shadow of Chernobyl to play it and it has an auto installer in the file, so it couldn't be easier.

Here's the link but I would strongly recommend using the torrent link listed at the top right corner of the page as the regular download links for all 4 parts are overwhelmed and it'll take forever to download. Also, don't change the key bindings for Autosave or Autoload. Stop into the STALKER Fan Club thread here if you need any more info.









http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


----------



## whyalwaysme

Lost Alpha, testing


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I dare you to view the original versions of these!

Unigine Tropics might not be a game but in 4K x3(eyefinity) it's awesome

11520x2160 resolution





Also 3840x6480


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Yes. New everything, locations, levels, graphics...all of it. It's a free stand alone, not a mod, so you don't even need to have Shadow of Chernobyl to play it and it has an auto installer in the file, so it couldn't be easier.
> 
> Here's the link but I would strongly recommend using the torrent link listed at the top right corner of the page as the regular download links for all 4 parts are overwhelmed and it'll take forever to download. Also, don't change the key bindings for Autosave or Autoload. Stop into the STALKER Fan Club thread here if you need any more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha


thanks so much. I'm a huge fan of this series of games.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Stalker - Lost Alpha - 4K Downsampling & All Maxed Out*


----------



## BradleyW

Lost Alpha looks better than what I expected. In fact, it looks better than the other games in some ways.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Project Blow up your monitor in 3...2...1... Screenshots from custom resolutions currently 12000x2320 or 6960x4000

Yell at me if i need to put in spoilers.

HL2 EP2 -- 12000x2320 Landscape - minimized FOV to help with screen fisheye.




HL2 EP2 -- 6960x4000




Heaven 3.0 6960x4000



BF4 - 12000x2320


----------



## DiaSin

I think I may actually be done making any major mod changes. I finally have this game where I am truly happy with how it looks on my new card.

Skyrim


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

particle porn *UE4 'elemental' demo*
(click image for full res.)




Ugly demo, but particles and liquid physics are promising.


----------



## Timu

Dark Souls II



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Metro 2033


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *RAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rage looks really good from a distance, just really bad when near anything aside from characters. I really wanted to love that game but it was so blurry for me


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Rage looks really good from a distance, just really bad when near anything aside from characters. I really wanted to love that game but it was so blurry for me


For me it's not even the graphics.. I cannot get past some of the gameplay mechanics.


----------



## DiaSin

This game sucks pretty much as much as its graphics. And this came out in 2010..

Transformers: War for Cybertron


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling + Sweetfx in combination with Enb Series - WIP Settings + Custom AA Mode + Custom Enb Palette and more.*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling + Sweetfx in combination with Enb Series - WIP Settings + Custom AA Mode + Custom Enb Palette and more.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that is some seriously cool modding!


----------



## DiaSin

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Not a bad game so far. I like the little sensor balls that tag enemies on your augmented reality HUD in real time. Although it does not run as well as it should on my system... That is unless its capped at 35 fps. I get 75-90 fps in a 64 man server in BF4..


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Thanks alot for your Comment, TTheuns.

Im still working on Settings, stay tuned for some updates soon.


----------



## Timu

Dark Souls II(ENB mod)


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dark Souls II(ENB mod)


i am going to get this i want to test it in 4k eyefinity. Someone said it should, but i wonder...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Not a bad game so far. I like the little sensor balls that tag enemies on your augmented reality HUD in real time. Although it does not run as well as it should on my system... That is unless its capped at 35 fps. I get 75-90 fps in a 64 man server in BF4..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At least you get 35.

On my sig rig, the game runs at 17 FPS and stays there. Regardless of what settings I use or what I change in the Nvidia Control Panel. Also checked any config files for a frame cap but nothing.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

STALKER Lost Alpha. Not sure how to turn HUD off.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Few more Mass Effect 3 screenshots


----------



## TheRadik

*DARKSOULS 2* with ENB









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I wish I could try it, but it requires Let's Play Barbie - Skyrim Edition (hearthfires) which I refuse to buy. There is no point in spending any of what little money I have on a DLC just to build custom houses when there are over 2,000 home mods on the nexus to pick from, most of which DO NOT require hearthfires. If you cannot find something out of those you like you are WAY too picky.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, Not a bad game so far. I like the little sensor balls that tag enemies on your augmented reality HUD in real time. Although it does not run as well as it should on my system... That is unless its capped at 35 fps. I get 75-90 fps in a 64 man server in BF4..


Only ever got this game to cap at a solid 60 FPS one time on a specific driver on my 7970, I like the game, but the FPS is just horrible.


----------



## BradleyW

I remember playing that Ghost Recon game above. On my 7970's I had horrible fps. But around 8 month after release, a patch came out which was called a performance patch. It removed the CPU overhead a lot, which allowed my old 7970's to work as they should. My fps never dropped below 60 after the patch. I bet I can keep 100+ on my current system.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I remember playing that Ghost Recon game above. On my 7970's I had horrible fps. But around 8 month after release, a patch came out which was called a performance patch. It removed the CPU overhead a lot, which allowed my old 7970's to work as they should. My fps never dropped below 60 after the patch. I bet I can keep 100+ on my current system.


I'll have to look into that. Uplay automatically downloaded one patch, but it was rather large so I doubt it was a performance patch. I am holding out hope that this uplay software will mature the way origin did. I have basically no problems with origin now, but uplay has a ways to go.

Edit: Oh.. you said 7970s PLURAL.. I guess this may be all I get. I don't think I ever maxed out my 3570k while I was playing.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I'll have to look into that. Uplay automatically downloaded one patch, but it was rather large so I doubt it was a performance patch. I am holding out hope that this uplay software will mature the way origin did. I have basically no problems with origin now, but uplay has a ways to go.
> 
> Edit: Oh.. you said *7970s PLURAL*.. I guess this may be all I get. I don't think I ever maxed out my 3570k while I was playing.


I think the patch helped get the most from the GPU as well. But mostly CPU.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

duplicating this from my thread on 4k eyefinity. To really see this detail you need to view the original in the preview pane!!!

*BF4 in 34MegaPixels!* This i had to drop some setitngs down, but it too could be playable.







LOL enjoy, hope i don't melt your monitor!!!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> duplicating this from my thread on 4k eyefinity. To really see this detail you need to view the original in the preview pane!!!
> 
> *BF4 in 34MegaPixels!* This i had to drop some setitngs down, but it too could be playable.
> 
> LOL enjoy, hope i don't melt your monitor!!!


Can I just have your setup.... Please....

What kinda FPS you get?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Can I just have your setup.... Please....
> 
> What kinda FPS you get?


in the screenshot top right corner it shows fps meter, you have to view original once you click on it. Keep in mind its more for show than gaming


----------



## Sadmoto

I had the urge to play dot hack part 1 for ps2 but I decided to with some crazy downsampling (7680 × 4320 on a 1080p)







and its playable! I eventually want to get sweet fx on this but I can't seem to get it to work.


more to come if I can get some cool shots


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I had the urge to play dot hack part 1 for ps2 but I decided to with some crazy downsampling (7680 × 4320 on a 1080p)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its playable! I eventually want to get sweet fx on this but I can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come if I can get some cool shots


You should play the G.U. series if you never have, it's better than the originals IMO.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

GMAN in 34 Mega Pixel from HL2 - walll paper maybe? LOL it's kinda scary.


----------



## DiaSin

This is Karinne, my spellsword in Skyrim.
I seem to have had some quality loss with this shot due to image compression.


Spoiler: I retook this image after figuring out the quality loss. I figured I would leave the original in spoiler tags for comparison.






Here is the much higher quality version of that image.


Random shot of Medal of Honor: Warfighter. The game is kinda meh but it's a nice change of pace over BF4 every now and then. There are only a handful of servers left though..


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3


----------



## TheRadik

*NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Yay modded Skyrim. Too much fog though, I got rid of that mod







.


----------



## philhalo66

Moar Dirt 3


----------



## kzone75

*More Skyrim*


----------



## par

stalker SHoC + AA2


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*


----------



## par

?


----------



## kx11

Unreal Engine 4
8000x4500










full size
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5110/13896475568_4ac705b072_o.jpg


----------



## DiaSin

Magicka Sabers are awesome. The red one seemed fitting since my current character is a spellsword who uses primarily lightning in the offhand. You can see the hair physics mod at work in this first one too.

Skyrim


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 2



Dirt 3


----------



## Lhotse

*Deus Ex - Human Revolution - Director's Cut*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-05-01_00002_zps33bb019c.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-29_00006_zps4db63016.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-05-01_00012_zps2e67c0f6.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-05-01_00005_zps51da145e.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-29_00013_zps9d1d6cb4.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-05-01_00013_zpsd1a7d92c.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

Infamous SS


----------



## kx11

some more UE4

6500x9400
FOV 50










full size
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7445/14082031422_f596938af5_o.jpg

8000x4500









full size
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7374/13898671940_1492fc9573_o.jpg


----------



## Alvarado

Those wood textures....


----------



## End3R

DmC



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Castlevania Lords of Shadow Mirror of Fate HD*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

in verbis virtus


----------



## boredgunner

Dear Esther.



S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha.


----------



## BradleyW

My lost Alpha looks extremely bad in both DX 9 and 10 mode. DX9 looks a little better.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester*
> 
> I can see that you've been playing Dear Esther recently lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dear Esther.












http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-04-01_00005_zps8b791fb3.jpg.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My lost Alpha looks extremely bad in both DX 9 and 10 mode. DX9 looks a little better.


It's the aliasing I assume, DX10 has more of it and no way to get rid of it. I'd love to run DX9 and SGSSAA, but I lack the GPU power (until they fix the optimization) and both SGSSAA and OGSSAA causes intolerable visual artifacting for me. So I'm stuck with using r2_aa (fake AA), though toggling FXAA in NVIDIA Inspector or Control Panel helps slightly in R2 mode.


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Pendaz

Arma III:


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K DS & Sweetfx+Enb*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hanjin

Been replaying some Unreal 1:


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFx WIP Settings*


----------



## DiaSin

The Hobbit, via PCSX2. I want to hunt down a PC copy of this game.. It's one of my favorites of all time. I had it on PC once many many years ago.


----------



## DHRone

FC3








Rage








Next Car Game








BI & AC4


----------



## MenacingTuba

Castlevenia LOS 2 Demo


X-Com: Enemy Within








Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## TheRadik

*Among the Sleep Demo*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling - Enb Series + Sweetfx Settings*




*GTA IV - 4K Downsampling & Gionights Enb Series*


----------



## CBZ323

*IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad*


----------



## bioshockeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> *Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling - Enb Series + Sweetfx Settings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTA IV - 4K Downsampling & Gionights Enb Series*


Love those screenshots, which mods are you using with the GTA to give you real cars and scenery and ad boards etc...


----------



## kx11

DarkSouls II

5120x2880










full Size
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/13914152107_82f1e82cd9_o.jpg


----------



## jdk90

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2
4K Downsampling + SweetFX*
Dull game that looks horrible..


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> *The Amazing Spider-Man 2
> 4K Downsampling + SweetFX*
> Dull game that looks horrible..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What does it look like without being modified by SweetFX (I personally think sweetfx looks worse than defaults in MOST cases), because I have the 1st one and I think it looks pretty d*mn good. Definitely better than those shots, and it's not even downsampled. I also think it's a lot of fun. Again I'm talking about the 1st not the 2nd, just can't imagine the 2nd is "dull and looks horrible" when it's being developed by the same people.


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> What does it look like without being modified by SweetFX (I personally think sweetfx looks worse than defaults in MOST cases), because I have the 1st one and I think it looks pretty d*mn good. Definitely better than those shots, and it's not even downsampled. I also think it's a lot of fun. Again I'm talking about the 1st not the 2nd, just can't imagine the 2nd is "dull and looks horrible" when it's being developed by the same people.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The SweetFX is only a minor difference, the environment to me just looks so bland.. Admittedly its is fun swinging around the city, but that's about it, just not my game I suppose.

*Edit:* I took a few more (I'm not the most skilled at screenshots), I still don't think it looks that great though.. I feel this game was somewhat rushed.


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3 love this game


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> The SweetFX is only a minor difference, the environment to me just looks so bland.. Admittedly its is fun swinging around the city, but that's about it, just not my game I suppose.
> 
> *Edit:* I took a few more (I'm not the most skilled at screenshots), I still don't think it looks that great though.. I feel this game was somewhat rushed.


Yea your new shots look better, I dunno... I still plan on getting it whenever it drops in price as I still haven't beat the first one yet. I think it's hard to make a city look anything other than plain when you're viewing it from as high up as we are, I was more impressed by the AI for the cars/people walking around it, it all looks very natural. That and the combat is super fun.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Oddworld Strangers Wrath HD, Havent played it since 2005 on the original Xbox







, new textures and stuff make it look pretty good






Pushes my 290 pretty well, fully maxed out I only get 50 - 60 FPS


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## TheRadik

*The Lego Movie*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

STALKER Call of Pripyat with Misery 2.1. New tab this



Having my character in the tree's shadow was entirely unintentional, I was just trying to get a screenshot of lightning.


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls II

5120x2880










full size
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/13922724798_1233d1d85a_o.jpg


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3


----------



## kx11

this game is so AMD friendly , i couldn't run it smoothly on 2x670s


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XiV

2800x4000


----------



## kx11

Project CARS


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

^ that is a damn nice looking game


----------



## kx11

the best looking Racing game in history AFAIK


----------



## DiaSin

SSX3 via PCSX2


Burnout Dominator via PCSX2
This car is the reason some older games ran at a really low resolution.


----------



## xuangetitoks

yeah, that right,you could probably have a 16 core Nehalem and it would still 100% each core easy.thanks


----------



## TheRadik

*Next Car Game*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Project C.A.R.S


----------



## kx11

Infamous Second Son


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

A blowout in STALKER CoP with Misery 2.1


----------



## Fresh Sheep

*Dark Souls II with the GeDoSaTo mod*


Spoiler: In a spoiler to keep that guy happy from a few pages ago










































Some gorgeous environments in this game, just like the first one. Can't wait till some texture mods and other neat stuff comes out for it.


----------



## Kavster12

HAHAHAHAHA, I knew somebody would point that out at some point. Nice shots! +REP for the spoiler


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *RAGE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


man those textures are god awful


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> man those textures are god awful


Not as bad as these, but at least this game has an excuse. Its like 9 years old. Too bad the multiplayer died with gamespy.

Star Wars: Battlefront 2


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> man those textures are god awful


Yep








*Next Car Game*


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Next Car Game*


I'm no expert but I think cars work better with engines


----------



## kx11

Project CARS


----------



## Saq

This is the Caffeine Demo, very limited exploration at the moment, but you can try out an Unreal 4 game engine.
You can download it from here: http://www.indiedb.com/games/caffeine/downloads/caffeine-ue4-pre-release-demo-v01


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling & Sweetfx + Enb Series Settings*


----------



## Thetbrett

what are file sizes on everyone's photos. i can't upload them at 2.9mb.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> This is the Caffeine Demo, very limited exploration at the moment, but you can try out an Unreal 4 game engine.
> You can download it from here: http://www.indiedb.com/games/caffeine/downloads/caffeine-ue4-pre-release-demo-v01
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks...









Must push cards pretty hard to look that nice?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> That looks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must push cards pretty hard to look that nice?


Well, atm, the developer of Caffeiene hasn't yet added any visual configuration options in the launcher window, but you can do it the manual way through the config ini if you know which values to put them up or down to. It pushed my 1gb gigabyte 6850 a bit hard yeah, but the few pauses in framerates didn't bother me too much. I just wanted to see how it would run overall.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Well, atm, the developer of Caffeiene hasn't yet added any visual configuration options in the launcher window, but you can do it the manual way through the config ini if you know which values to put them up or down to. It pushed my 1gb gigabyte 6850 a bit hard yeah, but the few pauses in framerates didn't bother me too much. I just wanted to see how it would run overall.


Ah yeah config files the easiest









I downloaded it out of curiosity it looks interesting, lets see how hard it'll push my 290


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Origins


----------



## TheRadik

*Child of Light*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Project CARS

5120x2880 , no AA


----------



## par

stalker shoc + aa2


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshockeruk*
> 
> Love those screenshots, which mods are you using with the GTA to give you real cars and scenery and ad boards etc...


Thank you "bioshockeruk" for your comment, im glad you liked them.

Im using for GTA IV about 8GB big Texture Mod which is replacing the whole Citys Textures. The Mod Cars im getting them from GTAinside.
I edited a little bit the Enb.ini file to fit it for 4K Downsampling & overall changes.

Greez.


----------



## kx11

5120x2880


















full size
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rebellion88

Project Cars looks impressive, does them 780 in sli break a sweat?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Project Cars looks impressive, does them 780 in sli break a sweat?


the game is still in beta so the performance isn't squeezing a lot of the gpus power instead it takes a lot of CPU power to run the game in ultra settings @ a very high res , those shots are without any AA

most important part is the VRAM , 3gb won't handle the game with AA , without AA i get steady 30fps @ 5120x2880 ultra settings


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Garbage


Agroprom


Dark Valley


Lab X-18


Darkscape


Darkscape


Rostok Factory


Yantar


Rostok


Forest


Countryside


Countryside


Radar


----------



## Saq

Using GeDoSaTo in Fallout New Vegas. It took me a while to figure it how to make it work for games other than Dark Souls 2, but I got it working with a bit of messing around.



It doesn't look good in screenshot form (only because I took the resolution way way too high), but it runs fine and quite smooth too.
The reason why its playable like this is because the lines only occur during the screenshots and not in the actual game engine.


----------



## kx11

Project Cars

5120x2880


----------



## kx11

Unreal Engine 4 , 8K


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the game is still in beta so the performance isn't squeezing a lot of the gpus power instead it takes a lot of CPU power to run the game in ultra settings @ a very high res , those shots are without any AA
> 
> most important part is the VRAM , 3gb won't handle the game with AA , without AA i get steady 30fps @ 5120x2880 ultra settings


As if you really NEED AA at that resolution..


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> As if you really NEED AA at that resolution..


people with falcon eyes said that they wanted it


----------



## Timu

Catherine demo


----------



## kx11

Unreal Engine 4










full size
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2896/14156312293_c82921e31b_o.jpg

6000x6000










full size
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5181/14133258482_f04bb51a0a_o.jpg


----------



## Saq

Skyrim with the GeDoSaTo tool. I had to do the screenshots through fraps to prevent image corruption stuff.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Skyrim with the GeDoSaTo tool. I had to do the screenshots through fraps to prevent image corruption stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should install a mod called iHud (Immersive Hud). It hides the hud when you don't need it for more immersion and better screenshots. It will also allow you to toggle the compass on/off with the X key. You CAN cut off the hud with the "tm" console command but that turns off EVERY menu, so to turn them back on you have to type the command into the console again without being able to see it. I greatly prefer iHud.
iHud DOES require SKSE to run, but that is really simple to install. Just run the installer and then use SKSE's shortcut to launch the game. You can find it at http://skse.silverlock.org/
SKSE also allows plugins like the double cursor fix which fixes the double cursor glitch caused by alt-tabbing, and the alt+f4 plugin which makes alt+f4 work for closing skyrim, if you are a bit lazy like me.
I really hope you install your mods from the nexus instead of the steam workshop, sometimes (more often than not actually) mods do not uninstall when you unsubscribe from them in the workshop.

Skyrim
I found M'aiq in a stranger than usual spot. He was just standing there staring at the waterfall..


----------



## Hanjin

Just Cause 2 with Sweetfx and 4k downsampling:


----------



## Saq

The GeDoSaTo tool does indeed work as intended in Skyrim. I compared one of my old screenshots that had zero downsample at all, both characters that you see have not been race edited at all, as it is my main and I love the way it looks currently.

I have an interesting screenshot comparison to share, despite the bad image corruption, you can see that GeDoSaTo is working 100%.

Old 1920x1080 resolution on the left, GeDoSaTo tool 1920x1080 using 48400x31600 in the GeDoSaTo.ini, on the right.

To my knowledge, I havent installed any eye enhancement mods since the left screenshot was taken.


----------



## Brulf

Elder Scrolls Online

Sorry bout the large amount of shots but i just don't understand how people can say this game doesn't look as good... for an MMO i think its stunning in most areas sure it's no where near modded skyrim but still




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

DreadOut Demo, also works with GeDoSaTo.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online
> 
> Sorry bout the large amount of shots but i just don't understand how people can say this game doesn't look as good... for an MMO i think its stunning in most areas sure it's no where near modded skyrim but still
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've never seen anyone say it didin't LOOK good, it just doesn't PLAY good.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> The GeDoSaTo tool does indeed work as intended in Skyrim. I compared one of my old screenshots that had zero downsample at all, both characters that you see have not been race edited at all, as it is my main and I love the way it looks currently.
> 
> I have an interesting screenshot comparison to share, despite the bad image corruption, you can see that GeDoSaTo is working 100%.
> 
> Old 1920x1080 resolution on the left, GeDoSaTo tool 1920x1080 using 48400x31600 in the GeDoSaTo.ini, on the right.
> 
> To my knowledge, I havent installed any eye enhancement mods since the left screenshot was taken.


does this tool work with eyefinty, and surround? does anyone know?


----------



## Lifeshield

*Dragon Age: Origins*


----------



## Saq

Skyrim

Sorry doggy, you heard the girl.


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Saq

Bound by Flame:


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k14 (enb + sweetfx + ssaa)





Spoiler: More Pictures


----------



## Timu

DreadOut Demo


----------



## Reachie

F.E.A.R. 2 PO


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*


..and that's so typical for ocn users, taking pictures of rigs, even in video games..







+rep


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> ..and that's so typical for ocn users, taking pictures of rigs, even in video games..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


I was thinking the same thing. I think he was admiring the sli setup.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But the PSU is in completely backwards...


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> But the PSU is in completely backwards...


That's why the side is missing, he wouldn't be able to plug it in otherwise


----------



## TheRadik

*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## Hanjin

Just started playing Dark Souls II:


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> nba 2k14 (enb + sweetfx + ssaa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Pictures


forgive my sillyness, what is all over the dudes face in the first shot of that post?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> forgive my sillyness, what is all over the dudes face in the first shot of that post?


it's just a face guard--a handful of nba players wear them. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nba/photos/1203/nba-face-masks/1/


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> Just started playing Dark Souls II:


i have DS II loaded and ready, and hope to get a chance to play it this weekend. looks pretty good. I didn't play the first one...do you think it's ok to start DS II and play DS I down the road (or never), or is this a big mistake?


----------



## DiaSin

Sniper Elite V2 Demo. Xray Killcam is gnarly. I gotta get this game. And the new one that's about to come out. So many games, so little money.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 Demo. Xray Killcam is gnarly. I gotta get this game. And the new one that's about to come out. So many games, so little money.


Sniper Elite 1 was really good too for it's time and you should be able to pick it up pretty cheap on Steam.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/7649707aaa_zps0da5c170.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Origins

Cold heart DLC


----------



## Reachie

Resident Evil 6


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite The Burial at sea EP.1*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## par

dead space + sweetfx


----------



## kx11

Unreal Engine 4

Sci Fi hallway


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Origins

5120x2880









3200x4000


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Skyrim


That water is looking a _lot_ better.


----------



## Saq

I've given life to a true monster in Dark Souls 2.




That smile will be gone in about oh, 5 minutes.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Wolf Among Us*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

*Lost Alpha*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1103-59-43-27_zps54efa5ca.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1104-05-40-54_zpsad124022.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1104-04-06-95_zps5c91cfa9.png.html


----------



## crazyg0od33

Borderlands 2 Vita


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I've given life to a true monster in Dark Souls 2.
> 
> 
> 
> That smile will be gone in about oh, 5 minutes.












XD


----------



## ASO7

*Crysis 3*


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

*



*
*



*
Alright, guys! Here's Unreal's latest engine, Unreal Engine 4 running on my triple-monitor setup. This is a next-gen engine that runs on a wide range of platforms including consoles, glorious PCs, mobile platforms, and even web browsers! Check it out and let us know what you think.


----------



## kzone75

*Skyrim*


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite The Burial at sea EP.1*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

5120x2160


----------



## kx11

Infamous Second Son


----------



## boredgunner

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha.


----------



## DreamScar

*The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

The original Dungeon Siege, I finally got it working properly on Windows 7. Not too bad for a 12 year old game graphics-wise.


----------



## MakubeX

Battlefield 4


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## dranas

@ASO7 how did you make skyrim look so nice?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> @ASO7 how did you make skyrim look so nice?










...if ASO7 had a dollar for every time someone asked him that, he could retire a rich man. He has posted extensively on that subject in the Skyrim screenshot thread, along with a list of his mods, many of which he customizes himself.

*Lost Alpha*


----------



## dranas

one day, I will stop failing. lol. however, it is not today, which thread of skyrim screenshots are you referring to?


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite The Burial at sea EP.1*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hanjin

Replaying Metro 2033:


----------



## N0RVE

Hard Reset: Extended Edition 4K


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> one day, I will stop failing. lol. however, it is not today, which thread of skyrim screenshots are you referring to?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/11040


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> dead space + sweetfx






Hey par, is this for the first Dead Space and if so. where can I get Sweetfx for it?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mod/retex makes your trees look like that?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> What mod/retex makes your trees look like that?


I totally dumped Vurts.

It is now Vanilla + Trees HD Skyrim Variation + Unique Grasses and Groundcovers


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## littlezoo




----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I totally dumped Vurts.
> 
> It is now Vanilla + Trees HD Skyrim Variation + Unique Grasses and Groundcovers


No Grass on Steroids ?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*


If you're going to post that many shots, would you please put them behind a spoiler tab ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> No Grass on Steroids ?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?


No need for a dense grass mod. Just use the unique grasses and groundcovers and set the density to 20 in your config.

Skyrim


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N0RVE*
> 
> Hard Reset: Extended Edition 4K


very nice game, i loved his environments!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> dead space + sweetfx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey par, is this for the first Dead Space and if so. where can I get Sweetfx for it?
Click to expand...

yes, is DS1.. i used k-putt preset http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/810/

only, is too bright for me, and i activated also hdr for have it little more dark

PS the preset use also fxaa and gaussian, and is little blurry.. but i think that with this game do a nice effect..


----------



## TheRadik

*The Dark Eye - Chains of Satinav*


----------



## Blackpill

*Daylight*


----------



## Vrait

Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition


What's with the Knock Out counter? Do you stop killing people in this one? (Or am I just remembering the old ones wrong?)


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> What's with the Knock Out counter? Do you stop killing people in this one? (Or am I just remembering the old ones wrong?)


Well, they never truly died in the old ones as well. They just retreat until points in the story where they actually die.

They still "look" like they are dying though..


----------



## utterfabrication

Child of Light


----------



## kx11

Project CARS

3000x2800


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

TERA
5120*3200, SweetFX


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends Complete Edition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was looking forward to this game finally getting a port after being a console fan of the series for years, it's a shame it is a PS3 port graphically though, how's actual performance though? Should be relatively easy to push at max settings I assume.

Might have to pick up regardless however, might not be so lucky with 9.


----------



## awdrifter

Jeanne d'arc (PSP game on PPSSPP emulator)

It looks surprisingly ok for a PSP game when rendered at 3x internal resolution.


----------



## LuminatX

*UE4 - 8k*


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> *UE4 - 8k*
> snip


How did you even manage to get 8K downsampling working with two monitors with just 1080p?
Or does it have an internal resolution settings?


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

You'll never guess who is my favourite celebrity gardener.
+rep


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Arma 3, scaled down from 49megapixel screenshots so your monitor doesn't explode.


----------



## LuminatX

*UE4 - 4k*


----------



## NABBO

Skyrim

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tesv_2014_05_10_22_46jvjfj.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tesv_2014_05_12_09_16ywjia.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=tesv_2014_05_11_08_31svjlv.png


----------



## TheRadik

*Tesla Effect A Tex Murphy Adventure*: Nice adventure Game


----------



## DiaSin

War Thunder (Ground Forces Beta)


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Tesla Effect A Tex Murphy Adventure*: Nice adventure Game


Wow, that _does_ look good. Is it any fun to play ?

*Lost Alpha - Rostok Factory*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is insane. What kind of mod(s) are you using? Does it run ok on you sig rig?


----------



## Hanjin

Halo CE


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanjin*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Halo CE


How are there all those things from halo 3 (the stick grenade and map, possibly gun model too) in this?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> That is insane. What kind of mod(s) are you using? Does it run ok on you sig rig?


Could be playable...

video : 




modlist & info
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## w1zardofozz

I have a few.

Resident Evil 6:







Vindictus:






Tomb Raider


----------



## DiaSin

Far Cry 3 - More of these will be coming now that I have a system capable of properly maxing out this game.


Bulletstorm


----------



## philhalo66

Duke Nukem forever







Halo 2


----------



## TheRadik

*Bioshock Infinite The Burial at sea EP.2*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Insane569

Messing with my new monitor. Can finally surround properly.
This is a unigine valley shot

og link to pic
http://puu.sh/8T9pd.png


----------



## Hawk777th

Wolfenstein New Order


----------



## w1zardofozz

How are you liking wolfenstein? I've heard mixed thoughts from friends and stuff


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know this thread has a rule against posting screenshots without naming the game first right? I know that its Far Cry 3, but not everyone will have played it to know what it is.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its great so far. Guns have great punch.


----------



## Newbie2009

Wolfenstein: The new order


----------



## kzone75

*Skyrim*


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Wolfenstein: The new order


is it me or does that look exactly like RAGE but slightly better detail?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> is it me or does that look exactly like RAGE but slightly better detail?


I can see it. Ah, they use the same engine.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Skyrim*


What armor mod is that ?


----------



## brunocamm12

4K


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What armor mod is that ?
Click to expand...

It is the Osare Culort Outfit - UNP by anano


----------



## Classif13d

GTA IV+ENB Classic Settings 2.0 by Dax1


----------



## philhalo66

Aura Kingdom, pretty boring so far


----------



## cones

Dead Space, just finished it today. Some of my shots didn't turn out to well so i'll only post a few.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Dead Space, just finished it today. Some of my shots didn't turn out to well so i'll only post a few.


So many people criticize the Dead Space games, so much and I for one, very much enjoyed all 3 of them.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> So many people criticize the Dead Space games, so much and I for one, very much enjoyed all 3 of them.


I have a friend who loves the games, on a 360 though. The game was good, wouldn't want to spend more then $10 on it. The PC controls sucked (AKA unusable) so i had to use a 360 controller. The story line was kinda obvious on what the big picture would be at the end. After the first two chapters or so the monsters got predictable on when they would come. Obvious console port but still enjoyed it even with the many flaws.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> So many people criticize the Dead Space games, so much and I for one, very much enjoyed all 3 of them.


I've thoroughly enjoyed all 3 of them. I think it's a great series. I love the atmosphere of those games. I've always had a soft-spot for that genre anyway...

Played the first two on PS3, and 3 on PC... It's good regardless of platform, but playing 3 at 4K resolution was certainly better!


----------



## nasmith2000

what is the verdict on wolfenstein from these who own it? from the videos it looks decent, at best, but videos don't always do justice. the reviews say the story is good, and the weapons & mechanics are meh. would love to hear from this community though...


----------



## danycyo

Starts off slow but an hour into this game it gets dope! Story/gameplay picks up real quick! Graphics are amazing also.

Wolfenstein: The New Order


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> what is the verdict on wolfenstein from these who own it? from the videos it looks decent, at best, but videos don't always do justice. the reviews say the story is good, and the weapons & mechanics are meh. would love to hear from this community though...


Excellent and looks stunning in places.


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k14 (enb+sweetfx+various mods)


----------



## TheRadik

*Max The Curse of Brotherhood Demo*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*More Skyrim?*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


The grass shots are starting to get a little redundant and tedious. We've all seen them a hundred times before but the armor, dragon shots are nice.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Atham

Holy. Wow skyrim is beautiful with all those mods. I need to get that game at a sale.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Holy. Wow skyrim is beautiful with all those mods. I need to get that game at a sale.


Good luck getting it to look as good as that though. He's a wizard that refuses to share his secrets.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why do you bother posting those if you don't even play the game?


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *More Skyrim?*


Very nice tatoos and dress...


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Good luck getting it to look as good as that though. He's a wizard that refuses to share his secrets.


That's not true. ASO7 has posted the links to his modding site many times over at the Skyrim screenshots thread.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> That's not true. ASO7 has posted the links to his modding site many times over at the Skyrim screenshots thread.


Getting a mod list is the easy part. I think he's talking about his secrets to his ENB configs that he refuses to share.

It's all good, to each their own - but I do agree with the other poster - why waste so much time tweaking an ENB for your own good when you don't even play the game. There is absolutely nothing to gain from it other than self gratification. And when you're done - then what? I mean if you're going to spend so much time tweaking in skyrim, put that skill to actual use, like learning photoshop or something where it'll actually pay off.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Getting a mod list is the easy part. I think he's talking about his secrets to his ENB configs that he refuses to share.
> .


Yup, even with the modlist your game won't look half as good as his.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> It's all good, to each their own - but I do agree with the other poster - why waste so much time tweaking an ENB for your own good when you don't even play the game. There is absolutely nothing to gain from it other than self gratification. And when you're done - then what? I mean if you're going to spend so much time tweaking in skyrim, put that skill to actual use, like learning photoshop or something where it'll actually pay off.


I completed the game 2 years ago and i'm going to play it again then the ENB it's done, that's all.

Don't worry about how i waste my time =)

Everything was answered before, so if you don't like them, just scroll down a bit.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yup, even with the modlist your game won't look half as good as his.


Because it's all ENB tweaks, how it looks has nothing to do with the actual mods. Anyone, including me, could get the same results if they spent the time trying to get it perfect. But I don't have the time, and wouldn't spend it anyway, because it's just not important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> I completed the game 2 years ago and i'm going to play it again then the ENB it's done, that's all.
> 
> Don't worry about how i waste my time =)
> 
> Everything was answered before, so if you don't like them, just scroll down a bit.


Like I said, to each their own, and how you spend your time is your business - but when you answer people that ask the same questions, its always the same answer - you dont play the game. Which comes off as you just run it to create screenshots and nothing else, which would be - odd. Furthermore, I never mentioned anything about liking or disliking the screenshots, or have ever read that you've ever completed the game - but I don't read everything you post, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

If you read into AS07's flickr photos, you can obviously tell that they have an interest (perhaps even career) in photography. It's his hobby.

Taking screenshots is just another form of photography, and asking why a person who likes photography takes photos is like asking somebody on here why they spend so much time with computers.

Anyway, here are a few screens of my Skyrim.


----------



## philhalo66

Halo PC 1.10 Patch!!!




BF4


----------



## CBZ323

IL2 - Battle of Stalingrad


----------



## TheRadik

*Tesla Effect*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm

Dead island Riptide


----------



## OdinValk

Now if I could just figure out how to take screens of Wolfenstein


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to take screens of Wolfenstein


fraps?..








*Wolfenstein The New Order*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















Metallica- One-


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Now if I could just figure out how to take screens of Wolfenstein


I always just use fraps. I set it to save as .bmp files, which are uncompressed, like 5mb per file. The ones I deem worth uploading I open in irfanview (set as my default image viewer) and re-save the image as a .jpg with the highest quality setting, as irfanview does a very good job of not losing major amounts of color depth with its compression, MUCH better than just having fraps take the original in .jpg format.

This first one was TAKEN as a.jpg with fraps, and the second one used the method above. Look at the hair and the shading around the face and neck area, see how much better the quality is in the second one, while still being a small file?

Open these in a new tab for 1080p. This is Skyrim btw.


----------



## BradleyW

@TheRadik:

Did you mod those graphics somehow?

Thank you.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @TheRadik:
> 
> Did you mod those graphics somehow?
> 
> Thank you.


They look like stock to me.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @TheRadik:
> Did you mod those graphics somehow?
> Thank you.


The game runs with OpenGL. Here the graphics directx Tweaks do not work as RAGE. How much you can add some parameters on the console or in the wolfconfig.cfg file.I'm playing as is for now. But if you are interested in this thread you can find more information

http://www.deadendthrills.com/forum/discussion/210/wolfenstein-the-new-order-config-tweaks-that-aren-t-locked-down


----------



## BradleyW

Well, since those shots are as is, I think I'm going to enjoy the game. It looks really good.








Thanks for the link. I will check it out.
It is a shame this game does not use OpenGL 4.4! A little sad about that.


----------



## KuroShibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunocamm12*
> 
> 4K


Is that WatchDogs?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Aura Kingdom, pretty boring so far
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks exactly like Fiesta Online to me, not sure if I'm right though


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Is that WatchDogs?


Looks like 'Sleeping Dogs'.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Is that WatchDogs?


No, that's Sleeping Dogs. Excellent game. To max it out, you really need 6 cores and CFX / SLI.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Looks like 'Sleeping Dogs'.


Agreed, although the 2nd screenshot looks like Mirror's Edge, and the 1st... some random racing game maybe


----------



## BradleyW

I think it's the NFS (latest one), and Mirrors Edge. Last of all, Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## OdinValk

ok so this isnt a screenshot... i took it from my phone.. but it is the NEW Wolfenstein.. the new order

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...43_6972833145656155760_n_zps4b49f09c.jpg.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...06_2597942447394077520_n_zpsefc0330f.jpg.html

hidden easter egg


----------



## BradleyW

OK, Is this an Easter Egg in Wolfenstein, or the Wolfenstein from 1992? Me very much confused.


----------



## OdinValk

Playing on highest setting with resolution of 1600x900

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2315-25-55-18_zps05777e5f.png.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2315-22-46-93_zps82950755.png.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2315-26-19-42_zps2857dbde.png.html


----------



## OdinValk

here are a few more.. with a little action... the soldier i snuck up on and stabbed in the throat Wolfenstein the new order

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2316-17-22-56_zpscf33c8ab.png.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2316-22-15-49_zps21081586.png.html
http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...x642014-05-2316-21-37-55_zps7266d35b.png.html


----------



## Lifeshield

Do you think you guys can put the titles of the games in your posts please? Not all games are quite so obvious.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> looks exactly like Fiesta Online to me, not sure if I'm right though


yeah it does doesn't it


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> here are a few more.. with a little action... the soldier i snuck up on and stabbed in the throat


Anyone else think that Nazi is wearing too much Red, White, and Blue?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No, that's Sleeping Dogs. Excellent game. To max it out, you really need 6 cores and CFX / SLI.


oh? maybe 6 cores/CFX-SLi to get over 144 fps. My system maxes out the game with 60fps+ @ 1080p just fine (and I only have 4 cores 1 GPU)


----------



## BradleyW

Well, today's national socialist nations have red white and blue on their flags. Anyway can we please have spoiler tags on new releases please? And has anyone found a way to get SLI CFX working on Wolfenstien? The game looks great. Screenshots coming soon.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> ok so this isnt a screenshot... i took it from my phone.. but it is the NEW
> 
> Wolfenstein.. the new order
> 
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...43_6972833145656155760_n_zps4b49f09c.jpg.html
> http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...06_2597942447394077520_n_zpsefc0330f.jpg.html
> 
> hidden easter egg


It's the new one... But if you look beneath the pictures... I wrote it's a hidden Easter egg in the game... There's a bed that says nightmare above the little icon that pops up.. takes you into the old game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> It's the new one... But if you look beneath the pictures... I wrote it's a hidden Easter egg in the game... There's a bed that says nightmare above the little icon that pops up.. takes you into the old game


That's why the game is 50GB!


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No, that's Sleeping Dogs. Excellent game. To max it out, you really need 6 cores and CFX / SLI.


Do you mean for 60fps+ constant? My sig rig manages it maxed out at 1080p, and I get 40-50fps constant, 60fps once in a while...


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Do you mean for 60fps+ constant? My sig rig manages it maxed out at 1080p, and I get 40-50fps constant, 60fps once in a while...


Idk what game y'all are playing... I get 65 steady on wolfenstein


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Idk what game y'all are playing... I get 65 steady on wolfenstein


Twas talking about Sleeping Dogs lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Do you mean for 60fps+ constant? My sig rig manages it maxed out at 1080p, and I get 40-50fps constant, 60fps once in a while...


I am talking 3 digits. I can max out Sleeping Dogs out and keep 120+ fps and I have perfect smooth game play with zero tearing.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am talking 3 digits. I can max out Sleeping Dogs out and keep 120+ fps and I have perfect smooth game play with zero tearing.


lol it turns out we have very different definitions of the term "maxing out"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> lol it turns out we have very different definitions of the term "maxing out"


I set everything to the highest in the game options. That's max out right?
The reason why my fps is so high is because of my 3930K. It gave me 30 fps boost over my 3770K.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I set everything to the highest in the game options. That's max out right?
> The reason why my fps is so high is because of my 3930K. It gave me 30 fps boost over my 3770K.


Well yeah. I was talking about your six core + multi-card setup requirement







I didn't know you meant for uber-fps


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Well yeah. I was talking about your six core + multi-card setup requirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you meant for uber-fps


Fair enough. My target fps is 85 for most games. If I lock the fps to 85, I get zero tearing without the need for vsync.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No, that's Sleeping Dogs. Excellent game. To max it out, you really need 6 cores and CFX / SLI.


Edit: WOAH! I posted this and 2 pages of posts that weren't there before popped up.. I see all the back and forth on this topic now, I'll just leave this here anyway.

Sleeping Dogs (The difference in performance between High AA and Extreme AA is ridiculous)
Maxed with Extreme AA



Maxed with High AA


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> How are you enjoying the game? Im very excited for it, i hope Nvidia releases some drivers for it.


I'm concerned they are only allowing reviews on launch day. Graphically it looks bland. Hopefully it's not a turkey as I pre-ordered it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Graphically it looks pretty good. Reminds me a little of Splinter Cell. Lots of little details.


----------



## BradleyW

*I know Wolfenstein is locked at 60 fps, but how do I force the game to use 144 hz at least? (AMD)*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Idk what game y'all are playing... I get 65 steady on wolfenstein


65 steady?


----------



## kbros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> How are you enjoying the game? Im very excited for it, i hope Nvidia releases some drivers for it.


Honestly I've only played about a half hour of it so far. Controls seem fluid, reminds me of Assassin's Creed. Graphics do look about half as good as they did in the original unveiling. It is very CPU heavy. I think I remember seeing that you need a CPU with at least 9k on passmark to be able to Max it out. My screenshots were taken on all maxed out and I was probably running at 15-20 fps. I have to drop it all to medium to keep it above 30. Mind you I have a stock clocked 6300. But a 760/670 paired with a decent CPU should have no problem running it.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Honestly I've only played about a half hour of it so far. Controls seem fluid, reminds me of Assassin's Creed. Graphics do look about half as good as they did in the original unveiling. It is very CPU heavy. I think I remember seeing that you need a CPU with at least 9k on passmark to be able to Max it out. My screenshots were taken on all maxed out and I was probably running at 15-20 fps. I have to drop it all to medium to keep it above 30. Mind you I have a stock clocked 6300. But a 760/670 paired with a decent CPU should have no problem running it.


Graphics are the same from the e3 2012 footage tbh. If you look back at that footage you can see that it was windy and there was smog coming out of the manholes which added to its look.

I'm sure if you found that exact mission with the same weather it would look very similar.


----------



## kx11

Watch dogs looks alright but no as good as i thought


----------



## Silent Scone

Wolfenstein New Order 1440P with forced AF and 2X MSAA. Apologies for the Steam compression here too.


----------



## philhalo66

Halo 2 Coagulation and Zanzabar


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demo23019*
> 
> Watch Dogs 1080 ultra 4x MSAA


so watchdogs is out?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> so watchdogs is out?


Actually no, not until the 27th. I have no idea how these people are playing it already. I will give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they got it legally.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> so watchdogs is out?


It isn't, that version is more than likely the recently leaked version.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wolfenstien New Order


----------



## Nelson2011

Does anyone know if crossfire will work on watch dogs or will I have to wait for a driver update/patch?... looking to pick up another 7950 since prices have been dropping...


----------



## awdrifter

Transistor


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Everyone's Wolfenstein shots look a lot better than mine. Are you guy;s making tweaks?


----------



## Insane569

Watch dogs released the game to some people for reviews. I have a friend that has played it already. His friend was given a copy to review.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *I know Wolfenstein is locked at 60 fps, but how do I force the game to use 144 hz at least? (AMD)*
> 65 steady?


Yea... I don't know how if it's locked at 60.... But according to FRAPS.. I am showing a steady 65fps on Wolfenstein... Set at high and on 1600x900


----------



## alancsalt

Providing links to or otherwise encouraging piracy is not allowed under the Terms of Service

*You may NOT: Discuss any form of Piracy or DMCA violations*

Please check out the Terms Of Service and forum rules.

Further piracy discussion may lead to warnings and infractions.


----------



## OdinValk

no, not making any tweaks.. perhaps your hardware is not up to par with others? I am running the game on high settings with a lower resolution than would look best.. but thats because i have a smaller screen... what settings and resolution are you playing on? I am about to start it all over again.. I beat it last night.. but since there appears to be two outcomes.. (you make a choice in the game that effects) I must play it again.. because it was epic!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Everyone's Wolfenstein shots look a lot better than mine. Are you guy;s making tweaks?


I'm adding 16x AF and 2x MSAA via the console.


----------



## omnislashvince

.


----------



## Blze001

I'm replaying Remember Me. Yeah, the gameplay is so-so and the narrative kinda takes some odd turns, but it's a gorgeous game and the music is lovely.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I also got most of my mods installed in ME3. Pretty much all texture mods, kinda shows how horrible the vanilla textures were.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm replaying Remember Me. Yeah, the gameplay is so-so and the narrative kinda takes some odd turns, but it's a gorgeous game and the music is lovely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got most of my mods installed in ME3. Pretty much all texture mods, kinda shows how horrible the vanilla textures were.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just... I don't even... vanilla textures horrible? What game were you playing, they are still beautiful by today's standards. And I personally loved Remember me, the story is great, it's beautiful, and I loved the gameplay. The music is excellent as well, I sometimes listen to the soundtrack while playing other games.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I just... I don't even... vanilla textures horrible? What game were you playing, they are still beautiful by today's standards.


It's not a bad looking game by any means... but going from 512 textures to 4k is going to really make the old ones look bad.


----------



## BradleyW

I agree, ME3 textures are not that great. It's very noticeable on the close ups when chatting. I think ME2 had the best graphics.


----------



## yusupov

W_D. so downgrade.


----------



## Baasha

How are people playing Watch Dogs already?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How are people playing Watch Dogs already?


Lot of people got their's early and various forms of the game are playable, been playing here for past few hours


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How are people playing Watch Dogs already?


Retailers dun broke dat street date. I'll post pics on late Tuesday though.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K14*
Where Paella Happens XD


----------



## Lhotse

*Gordon Freeman - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. / Shadow of Chernobyl / Priboi Story Mod*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-21-22-27_zps9aef5a58.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-19-51-83_zps7fbd6d32.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-2601-20-43-24_zpsda5458be.png.html


----------



## routek

Guess my Watch Dogs Pics were deleted?

I got the DVD version on Saturday










Watch Dogs


----------



## Lifeshield

Funny how people cry pirate when others have legit copies. Jealousy holds no boundaries eh?


----------



## Nelson2011

Looks pretty awesome, what settings you running it on?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Agreed.The people I see complaining are the ones who ordered digital download versions and they are annoyed that the retail disc people have got it first.

*Need for Speed:SHIFT*






*GTA:IV*


----------



## DiaSin

*Doom 3 BFG*


*Batman Arkham City*
Surprisingly even on an AMD card I never drop below about 40 fps with PhysX on high, rendered off the CPU. This i5 has more punch than I realized. My average FPS when PhysX isn't being used heavily is about 70.


*Nexuiz*
Shame nobody picked this up after THQ dissolved, you can only play bot matches now, and the bots don't like to leave spawn.


*Skyrim*
This "Real Clouds" mod is fantastic.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*
> 
> Looks pretty awesome, what settings you running it on?


Mixture of medium high and ultra, mostly high/ultra.


----------



## Azefore

Here's some more Watch Dogs, it's more graphically lackluster than I was expecting after I heard they weren't making to the same level of the earlier gameplay footage but it's not bad by any means. Driving is more arcade feeling than Saints Row too


----------



## Blze001

Some Guild Wars 2 screenies with newly-added Sweet FX goodness!


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## Toology

Watch Dawgs with SweetFX


----------



## sterik01

watchdogs,

meh


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*








More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

More Wolfy at 1440P 4X MSAA.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Watch Dawgs with SweetFX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the ghetto version?







Seeing these screens of the game it's nothing amazing graphically.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Is that the ghetto version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing these screens of the game it's nothing amazing graphically.


I actually think the game looks cool and I can't wait to play it.


----------



## bughole5

Guys, Watch Dogs on PC looks amazing maxed out. It is a true Next-Gen game. Incredible.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










In all seriousness.
This is GTA 3 on PC, a game that is 2 generation old.

and this is Watch dogs.


They just smack on shadows and fancy effects to hide the crappy texture work in modern games.


----------



## Timu

Watch Dogs


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not a bad looking game at all. 1440P 2x MSAA Ultra settings with 'High' Textures. Needs a patch or two though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How are you guys liking Watchdogs? I am considering getting it if/when it goes on sale.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How are you guys liking Watchdogs? I am considering getting it if/when it goes on sale.


It's tanking on metacritic (user reviews) right now. http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/watch-dogs

I'm sure it'll be on steam's Summer Sale in the next couple months for 50% off or more. I think it looks good and is getting torn apart due to it being over hyped and peoples expectations being too high. That being said, I do think it's odd that the game looks almost the same on Ultra as it does on Low.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How are you guys liking Watchdogs? I am considering getting it if/when it goes on sale.


Barely runs for me, random crashes and horrid fps at certain points.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How are you guys liking Watchdogs? I am considering getting it if/when it goes on sale.


Skip this title completely. Watch as many videos as you can so you cam get bored with it. Save your money and get a 12 pack. Enjoy


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Not what I was expecting, but thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've done an hour and enjoying it TBH. Probably helped with all the kick downs from performance people were spouting...it's not without it's faults but it's not as bad as some on here are making out. I'd wait till it's patched though.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX Settings


----------



## routek

Watch Dogs


----------



## OdinValk

no, its not amazing visually.. and i have not made it deep enough into the game to find anything defining... and it is a bit overwhelming at first with all the things you can do... but we shall see what happens as I delve into it... I don't think it will be a big of a hit as say Wolfenstein is.. or at least is for me... but i do like it.. especially since we cant get GTA V on the PC any time soon... this is a pretty neat game all in all.. I'll def. give it atleast one play through

anyway.. here are some MORE screens of watchdogs.. as if enough ppl hadn't out em up yet


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Toology

More Watch Dogs, im loving the game


----------



## Unknownm

Original Doom 3


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## TheRadik

*Tesla Effect*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Watch Dogs!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## James4832

Holy ... that looks good! Do you have a modlist for that? And is the game playable like that or is it just for screenies?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James4832*
> 
> Holy ... that looks good! Do you have a modlist for that? And is the game playable like that or is it just for screenies?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## End3R

*Remember Me*










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yusupov

^^such a pretty game. sadly, also a terrible one imo. i finally gave up halfway through b/c the entire time i really felt like i was just enduring it. are you actually enjoying it? dont mean to be a buzzkill, just wasnt sure such a person existed lol


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ^^such a pretty game. sadly, also a terrible one imo. i finally gave up halfway through b/c the entire time i really felt like i was just enduring it. are you actually enjoying it? dont mean to be a buzzkill, just wasnt sure such a person existed lol


I think it's one of the most under-rated games of 2013, I absolutely loved it. I've already beaten it once and still play it from time to time when I feel like listening to the music/taking some screenshots. Personally I really enjoyed the combat, it's like a mix between Devil May Cry and Batman Arkham City, the story was pretty good, (has a nice twist ending). And as you already said it's absolutely gorgeous. I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusupov*
> 
> ^^such a pretty game. sadly, also a terrible one imo. i finally gave up halfway through b/c the entire time i really felt like i was just enduring it. are you actually enjoying it? dont mean to be a buzzkill, just wasnt sure such a person existed lol


I wasn't even able to get past the first boss, it looks really good and all, and there are probably a lot of people that like it, but it just isn't for me.


----------



## kzone75

*SKYRIM*


----------



## sterik01

WATCHDOGS


----------



## routek

Watch Dogs













































Haters gonna hate


----------



## Schmuckley

Lost Alpha


----------



## James4832

Thanks! Repped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## sterik01

Might build a new rig with a gtx770. I also have a 660ti laying around, not sure if I should SLI that or go with a new card. I wish I could play this game with more eye candy. Current settings have me around 35-25 fps. poor laptop of mine =[









game is growing on me... and i'd wreck that girl.


----------



## Silent Scone

Watch Dogs 1440P Ultra (High textures, SMAA)


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## SLOWION

Guess what this thread needs?! Morrrre Watch Dogs screenshots














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I can only play on medium settings ATM so I decided to opt for goofy screenshots instead. I tried to max the game out just for screenshot purposes but was getting 0.1FPS so that was a no go lol


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*



Spoiler: CLICK HERE FOR IMAGES!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *WATCH_DOGS*


Nice







What settings?


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Island Epidemic Beta*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings?


That would be Ultra with SMAA, FXAA and SweetFX.


----------



## Silent Scone

at 1440P? Nice







Then again I'm playing the same except for textures which is set to 'high' and SMAA only. Must try sweetfx, seen a few people say it works well with this game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> at 1440P? Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I'm playing the same except for textures which is set to 'high' and SMAA only. Must try sweetfx, seen a few people say it works well with this game.


Nope, 1080p.


----------



## Kitten

GTA IV


----------



## Kitten

& a bit of skyrim


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> & a bit of skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do people only use Skyrim for it's landscapes


----------



## Kitten

EDIT: ignore


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> Guilty as charged


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Do people only use Skyrim for it's landscapes


Guilty as charged


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Do people only use Skyrim for it's landscapes


i get all of my gardening ideas from skyrim. and armor, of course.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Might be my first post in this thread. Watchdogs, maxed, no intentional shots (that's why they're crappy), just Fraps doing it's thing.















The disappointment went away after a while, now I'm having fun.


----------



## Yvese

How are you guys running fraps with Watch Dogs? If I have fraps running the game crashes at startup. Same with Dxtory. My only option of checking fps is with MSI AB


----------



## GrumpyOne

Just 2 more WD


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Just 2 more WD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought L.A. Noire has been out for the last 3 years.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Guess I don't fit in.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Guess I don't fit in.


Relax you do







I was just poking fun at the not-next gen graphics, the black/white is what made me think of L.A. Noire


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs

1080p (laptop ) , tweaked CFG to hide HUD , FlyMode (CH )


----------



## cstkl1

*High Res. 6MB total....*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







        

*High Res. 48MB total....*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



        



First Was MSAA8X, second was with supersampling+MSAA 2x.


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*
HACKING IS OUR WEAPON

.





.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> at 1440P? Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again I'm playing the same except for textures which is set to 'high' and SMAA only. Must try sweetfx, seen a few people say it works well with this game.


It fixes the awful colors in Watch Dogs.


----------



## Kitten

GTA IV... anti-aliasing, downsampling, HD textures/vegetation/roads/ enb.








Sadly the images are only in 1920x1080







 My bad


----------



## SLOWION

I didn't know you could burn out in Watch Dogs...until now


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*








More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Wolfenstein The New Order*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok that's it, I'm so going to buy Wolfenstein


----------



## cstkl1

I thought sweetfx doesnt work with 64bit games??


----------



## Silent Scone

Wolfenstein is a surprisingly good looking game. Eats loads of memory though.

Cstkl1 how are you forcing SS in WD? Also I'm guessing you're on a Titan of some description in order to get those screenshots without having to wait half an hour


----------



## Silent Scone

Watch Dogs 1440P - Ultra / Ultra textures / FXAA / SMAA


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



























Wolfenstein: The New Order 1440P / Ultra / 4X MSAA / 16X AF Forced

(with VT compress enabled, without this I actually run out of VRAM)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I thought sweetfx doesnt work with 64bit games??


I'm not sure who's told you that, but you can use SweetFX on 64 bit games if you use the 64 bit .dll's.


----------



## cstkl1

Repost


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm not sure who's told you that, but you can use SweetFX on 64 bit games if you use the 64 bit .dll's.


Didnt know that. It was written in their description @ guru3d.


----------



## TheRadik

*Super Street Fighter Arcade Edition Ver. 2014*
(Downsampling & SweetFX)


----------



## DiaSin

Random shot of Black Ops 1 and some Skyrim.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Random shot of Black Ops 1 and some Skyrim.


_Anything_ but more pointless shots of Watch Dogs..._please_ !


----------



## Silent Scone

+1!! Only older games now and retro revisiting!!!! New stuff is pointless!

(See how stupid you sound?)


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> +1!! Only older games now and retro revisiting!!!! New stuff is pointless!
> 
> (See how stupid you sound?)


Nobody wants watch dogs screenshots, they all look like gta/sleeping dogs


----------



## Silent Scone

Face palm.

The 'no more please' would beg to differ with you my friend.

The 'GTA Clone' cliche gets real old too. Sorry I'll leave now, the honesty is cracking through


----------



## Patibulo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Didnt know that. It was written in their description @ guru3d.


Here ( http://sweetfx.thelazy.net/ ) you can pick up the last version, configurator included, both 32 and 64 bits.


----------



## nasmith2000

f1 2013 (4k + various mods)


----------



## Patibulo

Wolfenstein New Order





Watch Dogs' "The Truman Show" pic



Next Car Game


----------



## routek

Watch_Dogs


----------



## TheRadik

*Tesla Effect*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Tesla Effect*


Is that game any good ? It look's interesting on the Steam page.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is that game any good ? It look's interesting on the Steam page.


I downloaded the Demo on steam and I have mixed feelings about it. I don't know why anyone thought of bringing back the live action motion-capture, it was terrible in the 90s and it's still bad. I like the 3d environments and the audio, but the actors sound like they are reading off queue cards, and even then sometimes they almost say the wrong thing.


----------



## Kitten

Finally got my GTA IV screenshots in 4k. !!!!! (The last one was a bit too large so it had to be rendered as a jpeg







)


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Is that game any good ? It look's interesting on the Steam page.


My I liked the adventure. Although some puzzles or objects are very convoluted or hidden.


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Nice Xplane shots!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Nice Xplane shots!


thx!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I managed to dupe myself in DayZ







(it wasn't intentional)


As an added bonus, have some Euro Truck Simulator 2 screens.


----------



## BradleyW

*Watch_Doge:*


----------



## philhalo66

Halo: Combat Evolved 2560x1600



















Poor johnson


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Still cant decide if I want to get Watch Dogs. Might wait for a steam sale.


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous: Second Son

Theses two came out the best of the bunch.


----------



## DiaSin

*Grid 2 (Demo)*
This game may have decent graphics, but some of its driving mechanics are totally screwed up. The second of these pictures is the result of just barely scraping a guardrail on the right-hand side of the road.




*Star Wars: Battlefront 2*
Still a few servers active online. Too bad the UI doesn't scale, it makes the text rather hard to read.



*Bioshock Infitnite*
The last image is just to show the detail on my new favorite gun.


----------



## kzone75

Skyrim..


----------



## Descadent

Wildstar

4320x2560


----------



## Kitten

GTA IV


----------



## Descadent

another wildstar at 4320x2560


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> another wildstar at 4320x2560


I don't know what it is you're doing but you make that game look more like WoW than any other screenshots I've seen.


----------



## Descadent

nothing...

it is the same art style


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nothing...
> 
> it is the same art style


I can't put my finger on it but it's not just that. Because I've played the game and I understand the art style is similar, I never once felt like it was wow, but both your screens, I thought they were WoW.


----------



## Descadent

nope sure is WS


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitten*
> 
> GTA IV
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Mod list?


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:SS


----------



## Kitten

Edit: didn't quote post


----------



## Kitten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod list?


Mod List for graphical enhancement:
Lord Neophyte HD textures
DKT70'S GTA IV HD Trees/Roads
L3V0 (2012 NY) ENB
Custom cars from various gta4 modding websites
Downsampling to 4k 3840x2160
16X SSAA + 8X SGSSAA


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE The Scorchers*
















More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Watch Dogs


----------



## sterik01

watchdogs on my laptop, no fps dips. but what pisses me off completely is that it looks nothing like e3.

game is pretty good imo. I really wish it had some features that GTA IV did ( I have never played V) as in, fire truck working, vehicles moving to the side when sirens are on. EMS vehicles responding to accident scenes.

What would be awesome would've been a mode like the GTA IV LCPD First Response mod.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I don't know what it is you're doing but you make that game look more like WoW than any other screenshots I've seen.


This post sorta inspired me to set up automatic screenshots for an instance. Picked the only ones I thought were decent.










More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































Leveling up my 4th character. 64 Holy Priest. I'd say the art styles of the two games are quite similar.

Also random Hearthstone pack opening. Pretty Stormforged axe.


----------



## DF is BUSY

*Watch_Dogs* (sweetFX)


----------



## philhalo66

*Doom 3 BFG Resurrection of Evil*





*GTA IV no mods just for no reason lol*


*Halo: Combat Evolved 2560x1600... again







*


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

*EVE Online*

Mining Viscous Pyroxeres in my Hulk a few years ago.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/ExeFile2011-09-1902-29-50-02.jpg.html


----------



## philhalo66

since some people are posting MMO's here some WoW


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Puppies

.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> since some people are posting MMO's here some WoW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


dat stock ui.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dat stock ui.


lol i have so many hours into the game and i have become so familiar with the stock UI i wouldn't be able to cope with a different UI plus im fairly certain molten bans you for major modifications like that.


----------



## Descadent

evil bunny wedding in wildstar 4320x2560


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> lol i have so many hours into the game and i have become so familiar with the stock UI i wouldn't be able to cope with a different UI plus im fairly certain molten bans you for major modifications like that.


molten?

there is nothing that can ban you for current ui mods lol...i don't play wow currently but the stock ui is horrendous and not useful, especially for raiders... not playing it now anyways...we see if WoD can convince me but after seeing how hard wildstar is.... probably not.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> molten?
> 
> there is nothing that can ban you for current ui mods lol...


molten-wow its a private server and i don't know about that man i heard some pretty bad stuff about people being perma-banned for mods because the way the server core works it classifies any mods like that as cheating.


----------



## Descadent

i've been using wow ui addons for 10 years... if it's on curse or wowinterface.com it's safe....only thing was back in the old api people created some stuff years ago that blizz didn't like, but they changed the api so people couldn't do it

ui mods are 100% ok if they are from curse or wowinterface etc.... they are just interface mods. It's a huge reason why wow has been around for 10 years...customization of the ui for raiding


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *RAGE The Scorchers*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More..


Does RAGE work better on Nvidia cards? I'm on my 780 now and before when i was on my 7970 it ran alright but there was texture pop in everytime i turned. Was so annoying i just stopped playing.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Does RAGE work better on Nvidia cards? I'm on my 780 now and before when i was on my 7970 it ran alright but there was texture pop in everytime i turned. Was so annoying i just stopped playing.


Yes. RAGE ran better on my 4 yr old 450 GTS than it does on my R9 270X. ATI cards can't enable the GPU TRANSCODING which is what stops the textures from taking forever to load. To give you an idea when using the 450, checking their "benchmark" score jumped about 150 just by turning on the transcoding.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i've been using wow ui addons for 10 years... if it's on curse or wowinterface.com it's safe....only thing was back in the old api people created some stuff years ago that blizz didn't like, but they changed the api so people couldn't do it
> 
> ui mods are 100% ok if they are from curse or wowinterface etc.... they are just interface mods. It's a huge reason why wow has been around for 10 years...customization of the ui for raiding


Well he's saying he is on a custom server, so perhaps the server providers themselves enforce different rules, but yes most UI mods on the default servers are harmless.

To the other guy, how is Molten? A friend of mine who works at Gamestop told me about it one day and I would probably go on if my fiancee didn't just go on Moonrunner lol. I like the current state of the game anyway. Only reason I'd see people playing on private servers is either cause the don't like the current build or just don't want to pay.


----------



## Descadent

people like those private vanilla wow servers


----------



## routek

Watch Dogs


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> *Watch_Dogs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (sweetFX)


God this looks good.

How fun is the game?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> God this looks good.
> 
> How fun is the game?


http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/watch-dogs/user-reviews

The overall consensus is it's fun, but it looks/feels like a game that should have released 3 years ago and falls hilariously short of their "next-gen" claim. It's also extremely buggy and there isn't much diversity in missions. (I'm waiting for it to hit <$20)


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/watch-dogs/user-reviews
> 
> The overall consensus is it's fun, but it falls hilariously short of their "next-gen" claim. It's also extremely buggy and there isn't much diversity in missions. (I'm waiting for it to hit <$20)


Ok I think I'll do the same and wait for a good discount.
Thanks for the reply!

A little screen so I'm not off topic:



From Dark Souls 2


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:SS


----------



## DiaSin

Some shots from *Sniper Elite V2* and a random shot from *Battlefield 4 MP*.


----------



## Insane569

A quick shot from BF4 MP. Was trying out some settings at 2700x1440p

OG link to image for better viewing. http://puu.sh/94fOi


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*
> 
> Well he's saying he is on a custom server, so perhaps the server providers themselves enforce different rules, but yes most UI mods on the default servers are harmless.
> 
> To the other guy, how is Molten? A friend of mine who works at Gamestop told me about it one day and I would probably go on if my fiancee didn't just go on Moonrunner lol. I like the current state of the game anyway. Only reason I'd see people playing on private servers is either cause the don't like the current build or just don't want to pay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> molten-wow its a private server and i don't know about that man i heard some pretty bad stuff about people being perma-banned for mods because the way the server core works it classifies any mods like that as cheating.


About 7 years ago I played on Molten to test WoW before getting my subscription. No banning will happen. All it changes is the action bars, faceplates, different text for damage etc. Nothing to give you an unfair advantage.

Here's a screenshot from Alterac Valley (PVP build). Different faceplates with all the groups listed as well (these can be moved). Also using dominos to move my action bars where I want.


PVE shot


When healing, I use HealBot which is all the green bars on the right. It lets you set your heals to left, middle and right click as well as alt + clicks, shift + clicks and ctrl + clicks.


----------



## kx11

The Last Tinker City of Colors

4K
unlocked Dev mode commands - pause - freecam - slow -hide UI


----------



## dranas

Arena Commander. The Dog Fighting Module for Star Citizen. Keep in mind this is Pre Alpha content right here.


----------



## Milamber

I waited for the rain to really show this off, but sadly Chicago was not holding up to my expectations!

*Click picture for full 1080P*


----------



## dranas

Here's some screen shots of the Aurora MR from Arena Commander in Star Citizen.


----------



## Tmplt

I just realized I could pump up Dark Souls to 1440p with a newly-found SweetFX-config without frame-rate issues. This game looks glorious!


----------



## BradleyW

*Watch_Dogs*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I could pump up Dark Souls to 1440p with a newly-found SweetFX-config without frame-rate issues. This game looks glorious!










wow that does looks good


----------



## Blackops_2

So consensus on watch dogs is it looks pretty dang good but just not near the E3 representation we saw?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So consensus on watch dogs is it looks pretty dang good but just not near the E3 representation we saw?


They promised filet mignon, and delivered a hamburger.







I'll pick it up once it's patched and on sale, but it isn't next gen at all.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> They promised filet mignon, and delivered a hamburger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick it up once it's patched and on sale, but it isn't next gen at all.


That's Colonial Marines all over again!


----------



## philhalo66

Kerbal Space Program







first trip to the mun in a while






Found something interesting in metro 2033


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Kerbal Space Program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first trip to the mun in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found something interesting in metro 2033


Omg i thought it was a pr0n box in your last screenshot.


----------



## kx11

The Last Tinker City of Colors


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 2 EE* + ENB + SweetFX 1.5 + Xtreme Quality Flora Mod
















More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen - Arena Commander*


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen - Arena Commander*


is that an early access? I didnt know the game was out yet


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> is that an early access? I didnt know the game was out yet


First public build in pre Alpha. It's got Vanduul Swarm and Freeflight modes. Pretty darn fun so far.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> First public build in pre Alpha. It's got Vanduul Swarm and Freeflight modes. Pretty darn fun so far.


How does it run on the highest settings with no AA?


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

The Lat Tinker City of Colors


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> First public build in pre Alpha. It's got Vanduul Swarm and Freeflight modes. Pretty darn fun so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it run on the highest settings with no AA?
Click to expand...

I'd tell you the FPS if I had any FPS counter installed. Can't play too well on the highest settings (playing on my HTPC). But it does run nicely on high. A few drops here and there when there's a lot of activity going on. I'll do some monitoring this weekend. I'd like know what's being used when and where.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'd tell you the FPS if I had any FPS counter installed. Can't play too well on the highest settings (playing on my HTPC). But it does run nicely on high. A few drops here and there when there's a lot of activity going on. I'll do some monitoring this weekend. I'd like know what's being used when and where.


That would be great if you could do a performance analysis.
Thanks man!
+1


----------



## Alatar

Playing with some UE4 demos:


----------



## kzone75

*Arena Commander*

The lack of body parts is disturbing..


----------



## par

dead space


----------



## philhalo66

Doom 3


----------



## Brulf

This has world of warcraft written all of over... still fun though


----------



## TheRadik

*Devil May Cry 4*

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy 14

5120x2160


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10


----------



## jdk90

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
4K Downsampling to 1440 + ENB + Mods*

Started fresh after a long time away from Skyrim.
I'm taking screenshots using Fraps in PNG format, but they seem very low detailed compared to what I see In game, anyone know why?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> xplane 10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


May have to get this game now..


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> I'm taking screenshots using Fraps in PNG format, but they seem very low detailed compared to what I see In game, anyone know why?


It can be several things like compression in the viewer (a web browser or image preview software), many of them displays blurred image after resizing.
Some changes in nvidia control panel could cause this too.
Image capturing software not always can register all post-processing effects form injectors, it's usually safer to use built-in screenshot feature.

Your screenshot is 2.5k, is this resized?


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikola-Tesla*
> 
> It can be several things like compression in the viewer (a web browser or image preview software), many of them displays blurred image after resizing.
> Some changes in nvidia control panel could cause this too.
> Image capturing software not always can register all post-processing effects form injectors, it's usually safer to use built-in screenshot feature.
> 
> Your screenshot is 2.5k, is this resized?


Thanks for the reply.
It seems all my effects were captured by fraps, however I have not resized it.. I just uploaded it using OCN image upload, is this the best method?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> This has world of warcraft written all of over... still fun though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


except the combat is totally different and dungeons and raids are a rude awakening for wow players


----------



## zecumbe

Star Citizen - Arena Commander 0.8


----------



## kx11

Killer is Dead


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Killer is Dead


wow that's quite some F4p muscles there


----------



## kx11

Killer Is Dead


----------



## Descadent

WIldstar

and black bars were because it was a cut scene but all in game cut scene though


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 3 E3 2014 Trailer*
















































More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 E3 2014 Trailer*


I will never understand the success of the Witcher games. Both Dragon Age and the Elder Scrolls games, even Divinity 2, are ten times better in every way and they're not shoddy console ports like the Witcher games but to each his own I suppose.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I will never understand the success of the Witcher games. Both Dragon Age and the Elder Scrolls games, even Divinity 2, are ten times better in every way and they're not shoddy console ports like the Witcher games but to each his own I suppose.


You've never played The Witcher 2, have you.... it's about as far from a "shoddy console port" as you can get.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> You've never played The Witcher 2, have you.... it's about as far from a "shoddy console port" as you can get.


How else would I know ?









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps7b744c22.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps26f22112.png.html


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I will never understand the success of the Witcher games. Both Dragon Age and the Elder Scrolls games, even Divinity 2, are ten times better in every way and they're not shoddy console ports like the Witcher games but to each his own I suppose.


I don't understand this: The Witcher 1 never made it to consoles and The Witcher 2 was designed for PC before the console version came out like a year later. Also I'm sure Dragon Age 2 is closer to a console port than anything.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> How else would I know ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps7b744c22.png.html
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps26f22112.png.html


COD Ghost, enough said. That's why you don't enjoy The Witcher series.


----------



## Alatar

Some BF hardline screens:







Dont mind the the fps, I had some background stuff running (UE4 editor), the game runs really well (and looks quite bad tbh).


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> COD Ghost, enough said. That's why you don't enjoy The Witcher series.


Enough said from you maybe.That's the dumbest thing I've ever read. What does fps combat game have to do with a 3rd person fantasy game ?


----------



## Azefore

BF: Hardline, runs like BF4 and plays/looks like an early beta (go figure







). However it is much more fun than a lot of my experience in BF4, miss 2142 though


----------



## BradleyW

Just a few random Watch Dogs with my E3 2012 SweeFX Preset!


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Enough said from you maybe.That's the dumbest thing I've ever read. What does fps combat game have to do with a 3rd person fantasy game ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I don't understand this: The Witcher 1 never made it to consoles and The Witcher 2 was designed for PC before the console version came out like a year later. Also I'm sure Dragon Age 2 is closer to a console port than anything.


Get your fact straights then, as per above quote.

COD series are shoddy console ports for instance, Witcher titles are fine in my book.

I just found it funny that you thrash talked about console ports while owning such good example of that practice.


----------



## DiaSin

Loving the SSD. I can set grids to load at 15 and the game never stutters.

Skyrim


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> How else would I know ?


Because:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I don't understand this: The Witcher 1 never made it to consoles and The Witcher 2 was designed for PC before the console version came out like a year later. Also I'm sure Dragon Age 2 is closer to a console port than anything.


Your statement makes no sense. The Witcher 1 was never on consoles, so it literally CAN'T be a shoddy console port. The Witcher 2 was on PC before the console version was released, so again... it can't be a shoddy console port.

You may not have liked the controls or the UI, but that doesn't make it a console port. It would be like calling Crysis 1 a shoddy console port. It's a fallacy.


----------



## Unknownm

Random bf4 moments..


----------



## PunkX 1

Battlefield: Hardline Beta


----------



## philhalo66

Some BF Hardline, it runs well enough even on my poor ol 580 but it kinda feels like an overhyped bf4 DLC


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Dang, wish I would get the email for the beta.


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 6:


----------



## Unknownm

Battlefield 4 Mod: Hardline beta. Oops did I say that loud! I mean "battlefield" hardline beta.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Battlefield 4 Mod: Hardline beta. Oops did I say that loud! I mean "battlefield" hardline beta.
> 
> snip


Is it good though?

Looks like a mix of Payday / BF.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Is it good though?
> 
> Looks like a mix of Payday / BF.


I've been playing it all day. It's ok but there's only 2 modes and it get's stale pretty fast. I'm definitely _not_ buying this game. The Beta is some fun but not for $60.00. lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I've been playing it all day. It's ok but there's only 2 modes and it get's stale pretty fast. I'm definitely _not_ buying this game. The Beta is some fun but not for $60.00. lol


That's what I thought. I'll check if they add more down the road.
Reminds me of Titanfall and his lack of content.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Is it good though?
> 
> Looks like a mix of Payday / BF.






It feels like a BF4 mod. Not worth 69.99 for the gameplay itself. Maybe if they sold it as DLC for BF4 for like 19.99.


----------



## philhalo66

Doom 3 Resurection of Evil the original not the gimped BFG edition


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Continuing to level my priest. Haven't leveled a full on new character in a bit more than a year and well...


















Oh god *dang*I've missed you WotLK.

Also some supersexy shots from a recent Flex.


----------



## kx11

Sky Diver


----------



## Azefore

Some uneventful BF: Hardline gameplay, did alright but the gun handling and selector switch death carry over is a bit annoying:


----------



## Milamber

*Far Cry 3*

























*Watchdogs*









*Outlast*

















*Dishonored*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Destiny PS4 Alpha


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Destiny PS4 Alpha


nice, looked better than i expected, youtube videos made it looks like an Ouya game compare to other next gen titles. is there a lot loading zone between areas? or it has "where you see is where you can go" kind freedom?


----------



## Brulf

Wildstar.... Very colorful lol













also... very yeah


----------



## BradleyW

Sweet shots Milamber.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> nice, looked better than i expected, youtube videos made it looks like an Ouya game compare to other next gen titles. is there a lot loading zone between areas? or it has "where you see is where you can go" kind freedom?


When on the selected planet or raid there is no loading waits, if you want to go to a completely different section of the planet or a different planet you have to go back to orbit and then select where you want to go load in and then there is no loading after that.


----------



## kx11

wild star looks nice


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sweet shots Milamber.


Thanks buddy









Our sweetfx profile we use is so good in Watchdogs - just finished a mission then.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our sweetfx profile we use is so good in Watchdogs - just finished a mission then.


I think I might have found a better one. Again, it's based on the one we are using.
Here it is:

SweetFX_Settings_Watch_Dogs_MoreThanRealisticv4FINAL.txt 21k .txt file


----------



## jim2point0

*WolfenStein: The New Order*










More in spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Nevermind


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> A few more Wolfenstein shots


Geez dude, learn how to spoiler and don't double post.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Geez dude, learn how to spoiler and don't double post.


It's 10 images per post and you're in the screenshot thread. Why the need for a spoiler?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It's 10 images per post and you're in the screenshot thread. Why the need for a spoiler?


I always suggest spoilers just in case people have not completed the games yet.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our sweetfx profile we use is so good in Watchdogs - just finished a mission then.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have found a better one. Again, it's based on the one we are using.
> Here it is:
> 
> SweetFX_Settings_Watch_Dogs_MoreThanRealisticv4FINAL.txt 21k .txt file
Click to expand...

Thanks but that link doesn't seem to work for me. Do you have a link with screenshots from the site?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> It's 10 images per post and you're in the screenshot thread. Why the need for a spoiler?


He double posted, to post 20 without a spoiler. Just because he limited to 10 each time doesn't make it ok.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> He double posted, to post 20 without a spoiler. Just because he limited to 10 each time doesn't make it ok.


Clearly you woke up on the wrong side of the bed. Some manners next time perhaps?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks but that link doesn't seem to work for me. Do you have a link with screenshots from the site?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/1737/

Here is a few shots from my game play on that profile:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Clearly you woke up on the wrong side of the bed. Some manners next time perhaps?


Manners? Nothing disrespective has been said. Guarantee you I'm not the only person who will be annoyed by 20 unspoilered pics back to back.


----------



## BradleyW

I don't mind a double post, but I love the idea of spoiler tags just in case someone comes across content that might spoil the story or up and coming levels of a game.


----------



## jim2point0

I broke it up into 2 posts so there isn't as much being downloaded in a single post. I've done it a ton of times and this is the first complaint









There's nothing spoilery in the images but... ugh. I just deleted them all. Sorry I bothered


----------



## End3R

Nobody said delete them, I really liked some of them. Was just suggesting you use the spoiler if you plan on posting that many.

Infact I thought this one was concept art at first it looks so good


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I broke it up into 2 posts so there isn't as much being downloaded in a single post. I've done it a ton of times and this is the first complaint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing spoilery in the images but... ugh. I just deleted them all. Sorry I bothered


No need to delete! Get them back on the thread dude! Just use a spoiler just in case people don't want to see any of the story game play.


----------



## jim2point0

Spoilered ^^


----------



## BradleyW

I'm not ordering people to use spoilers, but for those who don't want to risk spoiling a game for someone, please use them.









Thank you Jim!


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen: Arena Commander*


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen: Arena Commander*


So what is going on there, that's the first screenshot I've seen of that game that really caught my interest.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> So what is going on there, that's the first screenshot I've seen of that game that really caught my interest.


Looks like a scene directly from the movie Gravity. haha


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen: Arena Commander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is going on there, that's the first screenshot I've seen of that game that really caught my interest.
Click to expand...

Had to eject. I had used up all my rockets, the thrusters were destroyed and the cannons were blown away. The tail on the ship was floating around minding its own business. It was a good flight, though.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I always enjoy jim2point0's posts... Awesome shots as usual, post as many as you'd like!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Had to eject. I had used up all my rockets, the thrusters were destroyed and the cannons were blown away. The tail on the ship was floating around minding its own business. It was a good flight, though.


That's awesome, I was expecting you to say it was just part of a cinematic... so what happens after that? Do you just drift till someone picks you up or what?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> When on the selected planet or raid there is no loading waits, if you want to go to a completely different section of the planet or a different planet you have to go back to orbit and then select where you want to go load in and then there is no loading after that.


good to know thx

washydogs and crysis3


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That's awesome, I was expecting you to say it was just part of a cinematic... so what happens after that? Do you just drift till someone picks you up or what?


In the DFM you just die and respawn in another ship. In the actual game later on, someone will probably pick you up and drop you somewhere safe. I have not read enough about it to be really sure.


----------



## jim2point0

Finally got around to playing a bit of Watch Dogs.


----------



## BradleyW

How did you move the camera around in watch dogs?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How did you move the camera around in watch dogs?


I'd be very surprised if he shares that with you.

I've noticed many on here see the screenshot thread as a competition, so the method used in achieving the best pics is hardly likely to be shared - I might be wrong and Jim might share the information









It looks like a game hack by a guy called "*PWizard*" from cheathappens, kx11 from OCN also verified this via PM the other day.

*Watch Dogs Ultimate Trainer*

Numpad 1: Unlimited Health
Numpad 2: Unlimited Ammo
Numpad 3: No Reload
Numpad 4: Select Money
Numpad 5: Select Skill Points
Numpad 6: Select XP
Numpad 7: Select Level
Numpad +: Increase Value
Numpad -: Decrease Value
Numpad *: Reset Value
Numpad 8: Unlimited Focus
Numpad 9: Unlimited Battery
Numpad 0: Reset Heat
Numpad .: Select Reputation
F1 Key: Infinite Items
F2 Key: No Radar Signature
F3 Key: Reset Escape Timer
Numpad /: Invisible
F4 Key: Invincible Car
F5 Key: Warp to GPS
F6 Key: Fly Mode
F7 Key: Unlimited Spider Energy
F8 Key: Spider Timer
Page Up Key: Fly Up
Page Down Key: Fly Down
Insert Key: Fly North
Home Key: Fly East
End Key: Fly South
Delete Key: Fly West
F9 Key: Freeze Game Timers
F11 Key: Select Notoriety

*Stay clear of it Bradley unless the source can be trusted. Here is the hack he uses in action:*


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How did you move the camera around in watch dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very surprised if he shares that with you.
> 
> I've noticed many on here see the screenshot thread as a competition, so the method used in achieving the best pics is hardly likely to be shared - I might be wrong and Jim might share the information
Click to expand...

Competition? Lol what the balls are you talking about? I don't think I've ever kept anything to myself. In fact, many of the screenshot guides here and here were written by me.

And no, I'm not using a trainer. I don't see anything in that trainer that lets me change the FOV or move the camera independently of the player character, which is what I'm doing.

In Watch Dogs, I do it the same way I do in most other games. I control FOV and the camera with cheat engine. Unfortunately with this game, I can't manage to get the scripts to correctly get the addresses 100% of the time. So I have to repeat the work each time I launch the game. Right now my cheat engine table looks like this, which is kind of a huge mess. Originally I had tons of graphical issues with the game so I gave up on the scripts. But now I can get the game working reliably so I might fix the table up so everyone can use it. It won't be easy though. The game is not coded very well....


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Competition? Lol what the balls are you talking about? I don't think I've ever kept anything to myself. In fact, many of the screenshot guides here and here were written by me.
> 
> And no, I'm not using a trainer. I don't see anything in that trainer that lets me move the camera independently of the player character, which is what I'm doing.
> 
> In Watch Dogs, I do it the same way I do in most other games. I control FOV and the camera with cheat engine. Unfortunately with this game, I can't manage to get the scripts to correctly get the addresses 100% of the time. So I have to repeat the work each time I launch the game. Right now my cheat engine table looks like this, which is kind of a huge mess. Originally I had tons of graphical issues with the game so I gave up on the scripts. But now I can get the game working reliably so I might fix the table up so everyone can use it. It won't be easy though. The game is not coded very well....


Thank you very much for this. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'd be very surprised if he shares that with you.
> 
> I've noticed many on here see the screenshot thread as a competition, so the method used in achieving the best pics is hardly likely to be shared - I might be wrong and Jim might share the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a game hack by a guy called "*PWizard*" from cheathappens, kx11 from OCN also verified this via PM the other day.
> 
> *Watch Dogs Ultimate Trainer*
> 
> Numpad 1: Unlimited Health
> Numpad 2: Unlimited Ammo
> Numpad 3: No Reload
> Numpad 4: Select Money
> Numpad 5: Select Skill Points
> Numpad 6: Select XP
> Numpad 7: Select Level
> Numpad +: Increase Value
> Numpad -: Decrease Value
> Numpad *: Reset Value
> Numpad 8: Unlimited Focus
> Numpad 9: Unlimited Battery
> Numpad 0: Reset Heat
> Numpad .: Select Reputation
> F1 Key: Infinite Items
> F2 Key: No Radar Signature
> F3 Key: Reset Escape Timer
> Numpad /: Invisible
> F4 Key: Invincible Car
> F5 Key: Warp to GPS
> F6 Key: Fly Mode
> F7 Key: Unlimited Spider Energy
> F8 Key: Spider Timer
> Page Up Key: Fly Up
> Page Down Key: Fly Down
> Insert Key: Fly North
> Home Key: Fly East
> End Key: Fly South
> Delete Key: Fly West
> F9 Key: Freeze Game Timers
> F11 Key: Select Notoriety
> 
> *Stay clear of it Bradley unless the source can be trusted. Here is the hack he uses in action:*


+1 Milamber. Thank you.


----------



## CptAsian

I actually got around to finally finishing Trine 2 with a friend. It's a really pretty game, especially for a 2D game. I don't think I really appreciated the Trine series until now.


----------



## TheRadik

*Battlefield Hardline*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Killer is Dead


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Killer is Dead


The art style reminds me of that game that was on the wii... ugh what was the name of it... oh, "No More Heroes"


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> The art style reminds me of that game that was on the wii... ugh what was the name of it... oh, "No More Heroes"


i think the same guy behind K.I.D made it


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think the same guy behind K.I.D made it


That would explain it then


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs (With the mod for E3 2013 based graphics)
.


----------



## jim2point0

*Watch Dogs*

Testing out...

FOV
Free cam
Time of Day
Timestop (pause the action)
Bloom + always-on DOF mod


----------



## TheRadik

this game is a vice

*Heartstone Heroes of Warcraft*


----------



## Milamber

E3 shaders are back with DOF, it was early hours of the morning - hence the lighting but the screenshots are to show off the new bloom and fog:


----------



## nasmith2000

sweet shots Jim.... btw, where have you been man?


----------



## philhalo66

Halo OpenSace!


----------



## davcc22

*spintires*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> *spintires*


did they fix the camera angles?


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> did they fix the camera angles?


nope but with the phsics like they are it will be good wihen its in full realese mode


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> nope but with the phsics like they are it will be good wihen its in full realese mode


I got to be honest I'm a little disappointed i was really hoping they would have fixed the lame camera, I'll still probably get it eventually though loved the tech demo


----------



## PunkX 1

Some more Spintires


----------



## davcc22

bogged much


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> sweet shots Jim.... btw, where have you been man?


Playing games that aren't really screenshot worthy







I got sucked back into Diablo 3 for a good while.

A few more Watch Dogs.


----------



## TheRadik

*RAGE: The Scorchers*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> E3 shaders are back with DOF, it was early hours of the morning - hence the lighting but the screenshots are to show off the new bloom and fog:


are these mods or it was an update ??????


----------



## Milamber

It's a depth of field and bloom mod mixed with a sweetfx. The mod also has a work in progress dynamic headlights for vehicles. Head over to guru 3d and checkout 'theworse' thread. I'm on my phone and don't have the URL handy.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sterik01

Damn too bad I finished the campaign already. Might try this out for the side missions. But there's little motivation since all side missions are copy paste.

on topic. I would post gameplay but this is all I get most days


----------



## mcg75

Took some shots of Tomb Raider in 4K.


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs with E3 Mod (Latest Build XML and Patch Files 15/06/2014)
.


----------



## sterik01

Where can I get the mod ?


----------



## BradleyW

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114

Grab latest version of the Patch and the XML file he talks about! Good luck bud!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114
> 
> Grab latest version of the Patch and the XML file he talks about! Good luck bud!


Any way to disable the DOF effect for the time being? I find it to be a bit too much and any previous version gives me the annoying fog flicker.


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs

5120x2160

SFX , jim's table , theworse mods , FXAA


----------



## routek

Watch Dogs


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114
> 
> Grab latest version of the Patch and the XML file he talks about! Good luck bud!
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to disable the DOF effect for the time being? I find it to be a bit too much and any previous version gives me the annoying fog flicker.
Click to expand...

He's starting to go a bit overboard. The DOF is kinda nice but he should definitely have an alternate version without it. And now he's starting to tweak contrast\saturation in the mod instead of just letting people do that with SweetFX. I prefer the game vanilla. I don't need no SweetFX... but I might have to use it just to undo the tweaks in the mod. Ugh.

Here's a few shots while I'm here.


----------



## boredgunner

Skyrim.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mr steel

KSP


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=390114
> 
> Grab latest version of the Patch and the XML file he talks about! Good luck bud!


Does it help with performance issues Brad? I'll be back to my main rig Tuesday, but am currently running it on my backup rig with my 7970 @ 1125/1575 and it runs okay for the most part but has trouble when driving and other random spots.


----------



## Cybertox

I dont want to bash your screenshots people but Watchdogs looks like nothing special to me, I am not really impressed by its visuals.


----------



## Milamber

DROPBOX suspended my account due to traffic from screenshots - locating a different provider.


----------



## BradleyW

Milamber, your images and links won't work for me buddy.

WATCH_DOGS


----------



## jim2point0

*Watch Dogs*

My free camera is done. Just need to create a guide for it.


----------



## Milamber

Dropbox suspended my public account, due to traffic.

Sweetfx comparison, darker images are sweetfx


















































































*Sweetfx*
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9850795/watchdogs%20sweetfx.7z

*Config file*
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9850795/GamerProfile.7z

*MOD*
http://www.mediafire.com/download/k74681m7v96ek8z/TheWorseMod(lol)_TEST.rar


----------



## Milamber




----------



## kx11

dropbox is good for folder or .zip ...etc

use flickr like everyone else


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *Watch Dogs*
> 
> My free camera is done. Just need to create a guide for it.


as i suggested you should have waited , ubisoft might release the performance patch this week to address the stuttering

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/watch_dogs-incoming-official-patch-will-address-stuttering-issues/

hopefully your table will work with the game after the patch


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> as i suggested you should have waited , ubisoft might release the performance patch this week to address the stuttering
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/watch_dogs-incoming-official-patch-will-address-stuttering-issues/
> 
> hopefully your table will work with the game after the patch


It won't. I'll need to make all the scrips aobscan before the patch. That way it will continue to work. I guess I'll do that tonight.


----------



## Timu

*sees screens with mods*Yeah I need to get back to playing Watch Dogs as I just made it to Act 3 early this month.


----------



## philhalo66

Doom 3 sikkmod + wulfen texture 2.0 and a few other texture mods


----------



## kx11

Watch Trains

SweetFX , jim's table , theworse mods , fxaa


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen : Arena Commander*


----------



## masterblaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> No. Only Free Camera & No Hud.
> 
> More *The Witcher 2* Enb+SweetFX


Radik those Witcher screens are awesome, is there any chance of you possibly sharing those enb+sweetfx settings?


----------



## HPE1000

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl*


----------



## routek

Watch Dogs


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some Dragon Age 2 with a high res texture pack


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Some Dragon Age 2 with a high res texture pack


I will never understand why so many people bash DA 2 so much. Although it did lack some of the better qualities in regards to the storyline that DA O had, I enjoyed it very much and am definitely looking forward to Inquisitions.

Would you happen to have a link for that high res texture pack ?


----------



## jdk90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It won't. I'll need to make all the scrips aobscan before the patch. That way it will continue to work. I guess I'll do that tonight.


Link to your table? I can't seem to find it anywhere..


----------



## jim2point0

*Watch Dogs.* Just some quick shots after finishing my CE table last night






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdk90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> It won't. I'll need to make all the scrips aobscan before the patch. That way it will continue to work. I guess I'll do that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to your table? I can't seem to find it anywhere..
Click to expand...

Table link and guide is here.


----------



## Milamber

Jim those screenshots deserve to be featured on the adverts for the game. Are you still using vanilla or is that a sweetfx preset?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## routek

Nice screens Jim. Thanks for sharing your cheat engine table, going to try it later.


----------



## End3R

Considering Watch Dogs has online multiplayer, I don't think it's the smartest idea to use Cheat Engine, even if you aren't "cheating" it can still get you banned. But we'll see.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Watch Dogs - 4K Downsampling + TheWorse 0.7 Mod + SweetFX


----------



## mr steel

KSP


----------



## S-Line

*War Thunder*


__
https://flic.kr/p/14261280967


__
https://flic.kr/p/14261114980


__
https://flic.kr/p/14424593466


__
https://flic.kr/p/14447724995


----------



## routek

unable to get jim's table/ withcheat engine working

far as I got








I wait 20secs to 5 mins after pressing the F key but nothing is happening


----------



## Blackops_2

*Watch Dogs*


----------



## LuminatX

*Watch Dogs - 4k - TXAA2X - Ultra Settings*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cybertox

*Battlefield 4*


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs


----------



## End3R

*Phantasy Star Online 2*


----------



## Lhotse

It's developing a culture from having nothing but spears, to being able to do this, is what make's Civ 5 such an awesome game.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-18_00010_zps9924e167.jpg.html


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Jim those screenshots deserve to be featured on the adverts for the game. Are you still using vanilla or is that a sweetfx preset?


Thanks









Sorry for the delayed response. I'm not using SweetFX. That's the vanilla game you're seeing. Just using TheWorse's mod.

HOWBOUTSOMEMOREWATCHDOGS


----------



## BradleyW

WATCH_DOGS


----------



## kx11

watch dogs


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*
























More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Bloody Roar 3(PCSX2)-Alice kicking butt as a nurse


----------



## mr steel

All you guys posting pics of watch dogs must be lucky. I can't get the game to run longer than 5 minutes before crashing.

KSP


My shoots did not deploy, so I have to exit the craft and well I lost my grip


----------



## jim2point0

Watch Dogs


----------



## Lhotse

*Civilization V*

I am..'t3h new & improved Gandhi' ! I am dug into India like a tick on a dog ! All the holes in the Himalaya's are all plugged up with artillery and the city I took on the far right is just a 'meat shield'.
_Bring it !_









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-06-19_00001_zpsad320405.jpg.html


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cybertox

@AS07

Those textures look fantastic, I havent seen any better textures in any game apart from Crysis 3.


----------



## BradleyW

*WD*


----------



## philhalo66

more Doom 3




Silent Hill 4 on PCSX2, pretty sad the pc version is so buggy its easier and more stable when i use my ps2 copy...


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX


----------



## Cybertox

@OutlawTuner

How did you take those screens?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> @OutlawTuner
> 
> How did you take those screens?


Hi Cybertox,

Im using Cam Hack to move the Camera InGame & taking the Screenshots with Bandicam.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Fallout New Vegas.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite V2*
































More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Hi Cybertox,
> 
> Im using Cam Hack to move the Camera InGame & taking the Screenshots with Bandicam.


Thanks for the info, how did you remove the HUD though? I have tried removing the HUD using a mod but it didnt work. NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 is one of my most favourite NFS games.


----------



## Unknownm

Counter Strike Source, Zombie mod server


----------



## Brulf

This game has so many weird and wonderful landscapes


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks for the info, how did you remove the HUD though? I have tried removing the HUD using a mod but it didnt work. NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 is one of my most favourite NFS games.


There is a Mod called nfs hot pursuit no hud & real lights mod, just google for it =)


----------



## Nichismo

Some beautiful shots from Assetto Corsa.

This games visuals are absolutely stunning, this isnt even at full settings. I simply pressed F12 for each screenshot, straight from Steam. Resolution is 2560X1080


----------



## kzone75

Euro Truck Simulator 2

Massive pileup. It wasn't me..


----------



## BradleyW

Murdered: Soul Suspect

.


----------



## mr steel

KSP


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

EARLY ACCESS STEAM



Spoiler: Warning: Lots of screens!





__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vJRN


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vJRN
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9UZr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9UZr
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vJUJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vJUJ
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/nL94h3


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL94h3
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3kiU2


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3kiU2
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/nL93an


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL93an
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vK7C


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3vK7C
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9Ve4


__
https://flic.kr/p/nL9Ve4
 by crazyg0od33, on Flickr


----------



## philhalo66

More Silent Hill 4


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Some beautiful shots from Assetto Corsa.
> 
> This games visuals are absolutely stunning, this isnt even at full settings. I simply pressed F12 for each screenshot, straight from Steam. Resolution is 2560X1080


Can you mod cars like GT/Forza in this? That's what I want. PC level sim with Forza style car building.


----------



## Reloaded83

Elite: Dangerous Premium Beta (5040x1050 Eyefinity):








I can't wait to try this game out on the Oculus Rift when it finally arrives!


----------



## Insane569

So glad I picked up Dead Island Riptide while on sale.
This game just looks amazing to me. Not too fancy, not too shabby.


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs

Jim2point0 CE table , Sweetfx , TXAAx2 , theworse mod 0.7


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> So glad I picked up Dead Island Riptide while on sale.
> This game just looks amazing to me. Not too fancy, not too shabby.


it's okay. I picked up the hard copy from ebgames because I spare cash in my wallet. Only thing is I can stand maybe 20 minutes of it before wanting to play something else


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Can you mod cars like GT/Forza in this? That's what I want. PC level sim with Forza style car building.


mod in what way?

like extremely realistic suspension and damper adjustments, alignment and gear ratio changes, tyre pressure and rearward and forward downforce, etc.

or add a spoiler, stage 3 turbo and cold air intake??

all you need to know is that its way better than Forza will ever be, that is, if you truly want a real simulator and not some Arcade style racing game.

Its still in early access though.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> There is a Mod called nfs hot pursuit no hud & real lights mod, just google for it =)


That is the mod that I have mentioned which did not work.


----------



## BradleyW

I think I'm the only person to have posted Murdered Soul Suspect. It's a great game!


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs


----------



## kzone75

Urban Trial Freestyle




A lot of fun for 0.99€.


----------



## TheRadik

*Super Street Fitghter IV Arcade Edition*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> mod in what way?
> 
> like extremely realistic suspension and damper adjustments, alignment and gear ratio changes, tyre pressure and rearward and forward downforce, etc.
> 
> or add a spoiler, stage 3 turbo and cold air intake??
> 
> all you need to know is that its way better than Forza will ever be, that is, if you truly want a real simulator and not some Arcade style racing game.
> 
> Its still in early access though.


Iracing realism with but the ability to build cars in a forza type style. Areo, wheels, strip out car, so on. Best of both worlds then.


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10

757, 777, king air cockpits, king air landing in maui, and virgin america and airforce one taking off from JFK international



*more in spoiler*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Yvese

Some Tomb Raider:


----------



## Saq

Fable 3 on a near completion playthrough:


----------



## Erza

Quality got destroyed upon upload. Sorry.


----------



## kx11

use flickr


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> use flickr


This site doesn't actually compress your uploads. But adding width\height parameters to your image post WILL cause them to be compressed. So if you just strip that from the end, you'll get the originals in your post. Like such:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066815/*delete_everything_here*

Watch Dogs


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs

blah blah ,,,, txaaX2


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs

.


----------



## Saq

Fable 3: Feels oversaturated with the way I've got my SweetFX settings set up, but it makes forestation look wonderful.






By the way, does anyone know how to force 1920x1080 resolution in this game? It doesn't support it, but is there a workaround to force 1920x1080 ?

Soda Drinker Pro ( Duke Nukem Forever







)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Fable 3: Feels oversaturated with the way I've got my SweetFX settings set up, but it makes forestation look wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone know how to force 1920x1080 resolution in this game? It doesn't support it, but is there a workaround to force 1920x1080 ?


Try flawless widescreen yet?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Try flawless widescreen yet?


No I haven't. What is that and where can I get it from?


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Fixes games with poor support for higher resolutions and triple screens. Older games and gimped console ports as well.

http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/


----------



## Saq

I installed it just now, but I don't see Fable 3 listed. Do I need to download the plugin for it first?


----------



## End3R

*Betrayed*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I installed it just now, but I don't see Fable 3 listed. Do I need to download the plugin for it first?


If it's not in after update that autoruns when you fire it up, you might have to hop on the forums. Might be able to get one made.


----------



## kx11

Watch TV


----------



## Saq

I thought I'd never play a game based around sniping, because I'm so bad at it in css, but here it is: Sniper Elite V2.


----------



## Erza

At first I was like "nope, not using Flickr now that it requires you to have yahoo!" but the image uploading quality is amazing! I guess I'll stick with it...though picking what to delete once I hit the limit will be tough.









Pictures were somehow uploaded in random order. But oh well.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Fable 3: I couldn't get 1920x1080 resolution, but I've managed to sharpen up the image a little through SweetFX.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

This sharpen is to much 0.6 max then it´s ok i think.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> At first I was like "nope, not using Flickr now that it requires you to have yahoo!" but the image uploading quality is amazing! I guess I'll stick with it...though picking what to delete once I hit the limit will be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures were somehow uploaded in random order. But oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


the limit is 1 Terabyte , that is 1000 GB









go nuts but avoid bmp and replace it with 100% jpg , because flickr will compress your image if it's above 50mb to a humiliating quality


----------



## TekWarfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the limit is 1 Terabyte , that is 1000 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's 1024GB.


----------



## PunkX 1

Need For Speed II SE

Something straight out of my childhood









Still had my original disk and went through hell to get it working.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> This sharpen is to much 0.6 max then it´s ok i think.


It's not too much, it just looks like that because I enabled smaa as well.

Sniper Elite Co Op:


----------



## BradleyW

*Murdered Soul Suspect*
.






The graphics are really nice, and I get perfect 2x CFX scaling. Most of all. the lighting and texture quality is excellent!


----------



## Erza

Sniper Elite V2

This game is pretty great.














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the limit is 1 Terabyte , that is 1000 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go nuts but avoid bmp and replace it with 100% jpg , because flickr will compress your image if it's above 50mb to a humiliating quality


Oh, I didn't even see the 1T limit bar.







and I'm saving them as PNGs but I'll try 100% jpegs next.


----------



## Descadent

soooo bf hardline getting downgraded to look more like consoles? did my own mythbusting today

top is pc and bottom is ps4 capture right off the ps4 using the share button...... can we say pc version has been dumbed down to match consoles? pc is max ultra everything. both at 1080p


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> soooo bf hardline getting downgraded to look more like consoles? did my own mythbusting today
> 
> top is pc and bottom is ps4 capture right off the ps4 using the share button...... can we say pc version has been dumbed down to match consoles? pc is max ultra everything. both at 1080p


It does look pretty similar.

Does BF hardline runs well on PC? (for a beta)


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Seems Sony and M$ may be trying to make the new console look "good" and say "hey look, we are just as good looking as PC."


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Seems Sony and M$ may be trying to make the new console look "good" and say "hey look, we are just as good looking as PC."


A graphics upgrade for a specific platform (PC) does not bring many additional buyers,
but drop the sales figures on the other platforms (consoles) because they "get the inferior version".
So you lose on average paying customers.


----------



## Insane569

Playing some Dead Island Riptide


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> It does look pretty similar.
> 
> Does BF hardline runs well on PC? (for a beta)


yeah it runs good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Seems Sony and M$ may be trying to make the new console look "good" and say "hey look, we are just as good looking as PC."


seems so... hopefully hardline gets some more graphics. although it really is just a bf4 expansion not a full game worth imo


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> A graphics upgrade for a specific platform (PC) does not bring many additional buyers,
> but drop the sales figures on the other platforms (consoles) *because they "get the inferior version".*
> So you lose on average paying customers.


Then don't "buy the inferior platform"


----------



## Erza

@Descadent

Yup, that definitely looks just like the PS4 version, though it might be because it is a BETA. Once it is out officially, I believe they will make it look better for the PC...at least by a little. Or so I would hope.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Need For Speed II SE
> 
> Something straight out of my childhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still had my original disk and went through hell to get it working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Page 2000 ? Time to celebrate!

Here's the Duke Nukem Forever resolution thing I was talking about. Like I said earlier, I get the performance boost of that resolution, but its playing in 1920x1080.

Duke Nukem Forever


And here's one of my favourites, Krater:











If your considering picking up this game, please do so, it is something quite different and fun.

Here is Coma: Mortuary, quite a strange game to play. But not at all boring if you have played Dear Esther.


----------



## mironccr345

Tomb Raider


----------



## BradleyW

Murdered Soul Suspect

.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> @Descadent
> 
> Yup, that definitely looks just like the PS4 version, though it might be because it is a BETA. Once it is out officially, I believe they will make it look better for the PC...at least by a little. Or so I would hope.


let's hope it gets better


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*pCARS*_


----------



## Blaise170

Post 20,000









Far Cry


----------



## kx11

Infamous Second Son

testing PTgui , 7 images


----------



## TheRadik

*The Amazing Spiderman 2*

























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

PS4 version of Battlefield Hardline beta


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some Dragon Age 2 with mods. Say what you will about Bioware or this franchise but those people have incredible talent when it comes to creating characters you actually like and care about. I'm trying to play as a renegade and it's really difficult to say the mean things the game allows you to say to them.

You feel like a real ... (_WHOOPs almost forgot how sensitive the mods can be_







lets go with "bad person")


----------



## Erza

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> let's hope it gets better


If it doesn't then BF:H would make for an even worst purchase at 69$.









@th3illusiveman

I love Dragon Age because of the characters and their flesh! I felt like I actually knew them on some level.







As for the "mean things"...I have the same problem.









Also, your screenshots look amazing! What mods do you have, if I may so ask?


----------



## Saq

Fable 3 on a fresh new save. Going for another good playthrough, but with as many costumes unlocked as possible.
















I still don't understand why so many people hate this amazing game. It's no different to Fable 1 or 2.


----------



## Alatar

Some Planetary Annihilation:


----------



## whyalwaysme

Grid:Autosport


----------



## par

nether


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> snip


How do you like Nether? It has some horrible reviews on Metacritic.


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like Nether? It has some horrible reviews on Metacritic.
Click to expand...

it's not so bad game.. have really great environments and atmosphere, but need some fix about other things (it was not really ready for official release).. for 2-3 dollar/euro it's a nice game.. and if devs continue to work on it, it will become a great deal..
..and metacritic does not mean anything









PS

legend of the dragon was a great game


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How do you like Nether? It has some horrible reviews on Metacritic.


Pretty much what Par said, it's extremely buggy right now and I wouldn't recommend paying full price... but that said, the atmosphere is really nice, although repetitive (so many milk crates) but the bloom effects/sun rays/trash blowing in the wind looks really great. If you do get it, helpful tip, you can't move your mouse at all for about 2-5 minutes after starting the game until you watch a white border completely load around the server select window, otherwise it locks up the client and you have to restart. I don't regret the $3 purchase.


----------



## DiaSin

Some Skyrim

Testing out a new enb.. This one is murder on the framerates. Thanks to @electricsheep for pointing me towards this one. I do need another DoF for it though, the default one is great for screens but kinda sucks for gameplay.







Another new ENB, this one is quite performance friendly, may re-install it later and get more shots. I get 2-2.5x the FPS with this as with the one in the first set of images.


----------



## kx11

Infamous Second Son

PTgui , 19 images , daytime : Hero


----------



## Erza

Tomb Raider shots...again.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Some Skyrim
> 
> Testing out a new enb.. This one is murder on the framerates. Thanks to @electricsheep for pointing me towards this one. I do need another DoF for it though, the default one is great for screens but kinda sucks for gameplay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another new ENB, this one is quite performance friendly, may re-install it later and get more shots. I get 2-2.5x the FPS with this as with the one in the first set of images.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful ENB shots! Would you mind me asking for those ENBs?


----------



## kx11

' Running Man '

Infamous SS , 20 shots


----------



## Unknownm

Steam sale, Bioshock triple pack for $10.79, 1,2 & infinite. Couldn't pass it up!


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How do you like Nether? It has some horrible reviews on Metacritic.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what Par said, it's extremely buggy right now and I wouldn't recommend paying full price... but that said, the atmosphere is really nice, although repetitive (so many milk crates) but the bloom effects/sun rays/trash blowing in the wind looks really great. *If you do get it, helpful tip, you can't move your mouse at all for about 2-5 minutes after starting the game until you watch a white border completely load around the server select window, otherwise it locks up the client and you have to restart*. I don't regret the $3 purchase.
Click to expand...

there is a fix now

https://forums.playnether.com/showthread.php?10581-Server-list-freeze-easy-fix&p=93753#post93753

it work for me


----------



## TheRadik

*Wolfenstein The New Order*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Steam sale, Bioshock triple pack for $10.79, 1,2 & infinite. Couldn't pass it up!


Three fantastic games (well... 2 and a half) for $10 I don't know who could! Grab the season pass for Infinite while you can, you won't see it this cheap anywhere else till the winter sale.

*Nether*
(Open in new tab to see full size)


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Steam sale, Bioshock triple pack for $10.79, 1,2 & infinite. Couldn't pass it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Three fantastic games (well... 2 and a half) for $10 I don't know who could! Grab the season pass for Infinite while you can, you won't see it this cheap anywhere else till the winter sale.
> 
> *Nether*
> (Open in new tab to see full size)
Click to expand...

you are using sweetfx?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> you are using sweetfx?


Nope, I don't like SweetFX actually, I think it makes things look over saturated.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> you are using sweetfx?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't like SweetFX actually, I think it makes things look over saturated.
Click to expand...

Then... uh... turn off the setting that increases saturation.

SweetFX changes the image based on the settings you provide. Don't like saturation? Don't include that setting. FYI - you can also use SweetFX to desaturate an image. So it's equally as accurate to say "I don't like SweetFX actually, I think it makes things look black and white."


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Then... uh... turn off the setting that increases saturation.


Or I could just not use it


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Tomb Raider shots...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ENB shots! Would you mind me asking for those ENBs?


First ENB is Kinematic ENB Southern Lights (Non-Nexus release) and the second one is "Minimal ENB"+Realistic Lighting Overhaul+Natural Lighting and Atmospherics for ENB (.esp file only)

Now then.. I played Titanfall during that Origin "Game Time" thing, and I found Nessie! She exists!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some *Ghost Recon Future Soldier.* The game is very fun but a pretty terrible port though, some very very low res textures and horrible performance on any rig when fully maxed out but you can see they tried to make the PC version look nice but they ran out of time or got lazy.

There is a setting called Global illumination which takes a VERY heavy penalty on the GPU but it's essential to making the lighting in the game look good. Here is a screen with it off



now with it on



You can see that the player and the hut are now being properly lit by the environmental lighting. It's subtle in this screenshot but it makes quite a difference when you are passing through more exotic light sources. Anyways here are some screens.







Settings are 1080p everything maxed, tessellation medium and Global illumination on medium. With it like this i get around 45Fps average but the game is remarkably smooth because of the motion blur. Smoother then some games are at 60fps.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Three fantastic games (well... 2 and a half) for $10 I don't know who could! Grab the season pass for Infinite while you can, you won't see it this cheap anywhere else till the winter sale.
> 
> *Nether*
> (Open in new tab to see full size)


How is this game? I bought it a couple months back, played for maybe 30 minutes but couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do so I never really got into it.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How is this game? I bought it a couple months back, played for maybe 30 minutes but couldn't figure out what I was supposed to do so I never really got into it.


Feels like an Alpha build of fallout/metro that's been modded to have a day z survival system. It looks like it has a lot of potential, but it's got a long way to go. The graphics aren't actually that great, the textures/models can look dated, even so it has a nice atmosphere. I haven't noticed a food meter, but I have had to find water. Most people kill on sight, so as soon as someone sees you, you're pretty much dead, unless you kill them.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Feels like an Alpha build of fallout/metro that's been modded to have a day z survival system. It looks like it has a lot of potential, but it's got a long way to go. The graphics aren't actually that great, the textures/models can look dated, even so it has a nice atmosphere. I haven't noticed a food meter, but I have had to find water. Most people kill on sight, so as soon as someone sees you, you're pretty much dead, unless you kill them.


Yeah I know it has pretty much all horrible reviews on Steam, most people complaining of bugs etc. Kinda cheap of the devs to announce it's a full release right before the Steam sale, considering how many bugs are still present.


----------



## Erza

Some Far Cry 2! Pretty fun game so far.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> First ENB is Kinematic ENB Southern Lights (Non-Nexus release) and the second one is "Minimal ENB"+Realistic Lighting Overhaul+Natural Lighting and Atmospherics for ENB (.esp file only)
> 
> Now then.. I played Titanfall during that Origin "Game Time" thing, and I found Nessie! She exists!


Thank you for sharing the ENBs DiaSin! Also, good find with Nessie!


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> you are using sweetfx?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I don't like SweetFX actually, I think it makes things look over saturated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then... uh... turn off the setting that increases saturation.
> 
> SweetFX changes the image based on the settings you provide. Don't like saturation? Don't include that setting. FYI - you can also use SweetFX to desaturate an image. So it's equally as accurate to say "I don't like SweetFX actually, I think it makes things look black and white."
Click to expand...

i think that PC gaming will be never the same without sweetfx!


----------



## TheRadik

*Transistor*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 6


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Three fantastic games (well... 2 and a half) for $10 I don't know who could! Grab the season pass for Infinite while you can, you won't see it this cheap anywhere else till the winter sale.
> 
> *Nether*
> (Open in new tab to see full size)


This game looks interesting.....so I bought it.








Need for Speed Shift


----------



## Saq

Sniper Elite V3, and this is only the first level.


----------



## par

maybe you missed some frames of this first level









edit

rewatching, the sequence of the explosion is nice!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Some *Ghost Recon Future Soldier.* The game is very fun but a pretty terrible port though, some very very low res textures and horrible performance on any rig when fully maxed out but you can see they tried to make the PC version look nice but they ran out of time or got lazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is a setting called Global illumination which takes a VERY heavy penalty on the GPU but it's essential to making the lighting in the game look good. Here is a screen with it off
> 
> 
> 
> now with it on
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that the player and the hut are now being properly lit by the environmental lighting. It's subtle in this screenshot but it makes quite a difference when you are passing through more exotic light sources. Anyways here are some screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings are 1080p everything maxed, tessellation medium and Global illumination on medium. With it like this i get around 45Fps average but the game is remarkably smooth because of the motion blur. Smoother then some games are at 60fps.


I tried to play this on my sig rig but it wouldn't get over 16 fps regardless of settings. Such a shame as it looked like a lot of fun for a free-to-play FPS.


----------



## KnightAngel

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-25_00002_zps9785af89.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-27_00001_zps0621c576.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-27_00004_zps169d0da8.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-27_00006_zpsbbcb6181.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-27_00007_zpse0f44fd1.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-06-27_00009_zps1284ad0a.jpg.html


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 6





Ayrton Sennas 1985 F1 car with wet tyres.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I tried to play this on my sig rig but it wouldn't get over 16 fps regardless of settings. Such a shame as it looked like a lot of fun for a free-to-play FPS.


I think you are thinking of Ghost Recon Phantoms. Future Soldier is not free to play and it's not an FPS, it's third person. I posted a couple of shots from Future Soldier quite a few pages back. It does still have some performance issues though.


----------



## kx11

did they disable HDCP on PS3 ?!!


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> maybe you missed some frames of this first level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> rewatching, the sequence of the explosion is nice!


You think? I think he got them all.

The game is really good though, more fun than v2 and much better visuals. I have been playing all morning and I really like it, especially because its easier to use stealthier techniques than in V2


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Transistor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn - REALLY making it tough on me deciding whether or not to get this game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Sniper Elite V3, and this is only the first level.
> 
> -snip -


Did you manage to snag this on steam @ 20% off? I had a $50 wallet card and was gonna get this, but figured it'd remain at 20% off until the end of the sale, and now it's full price again


----------



## DreamScar

Watch Dogs:


----------



## Silent Scone

*4K*

*Among The Sleep*





*Wolfenstein: New Order*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> did they disable HDCP on PS3 ?!!


Nope, just use an hdmi splitter and it's gone as I record PS3 games through HDMI this way.


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs

Kadzait24 Mods , Jim2point0 table , TXAAx2 , photoshop to merge / add border , SweetFX to capture










5120x2160

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3896/14336525508_ba01daa881_o.png


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Did you manage to snag this on steam @ 20% off? I had a $50 wallet card and was gonna get this, but figured it'd remain at 20% off until the end of the sale, and now it's full price again


No unfortunately, I missed out on getting it for 20% cheaper by less than 10 or so minutes. So I forked over the extra $10 anyway.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Awesome screenshots! That water looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> snip


As someone that has been very impressed by your screenshots, my opinion is starting to change. How many times can you take a screenshot of ice and grass before you get bored? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just honestly asking, because I don't even have to look at your posts to know what they are. If I see you're the most recent post in screenshots, I already know it's nothing but ice and clovers. Occasionally you mix in something new, but I dunno, it just seems to me like you should put those modding skills to better use, or try and take more diverse screenshots, because regardless of how good they look, they get old, at least to anyone who regularly checks these forums.

But to each their own.


----------



## kx11

Watch Chicago

Kadzait24 Mods , Jim2point0 table , TXAAx2 , photoshop to merge / add border , SweetFX to capture


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed Liberation HD*

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

Asphalt 8


----------



## BradleyW

.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## c3p0c3p0

I'm with stupid







Fun times on the minecraftserver. Yeah we are horrible haha


----------



## kzone75

*Saints Row IV*


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

HL2 with CM2013. Really brings a fresh look to the game.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nikola-Tesla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


----------



## par

nether


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Watch Dogs - 4K Downsampling & SweetFx



NFS Most Wanted 2005 - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX + Enb & Texture Mod


----------



## DiaSin

*Skyrim*






*GTA: Episodes from Liberty City*



*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*


*Battlefield:Hardline (Beta)*


----------



## kx11

Infamous Second Son

5 shots , 30 minutes to finish , Photoshop to merge / add borders


----------



## brown bird

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Infamous Second Son
> 
> 5 shots , 30 minutes to finish , Photoshop to merge / add borders


Now that is pretty awesome. Nice.


----------



## phinexswarm71

the gods had made their presence in TR,with incredible sun flare graphical glitch,i can see why lara is so special now


----------



## TheRadik

*Grid Autosport*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> the gods had made their presence in TR,with incredible sun flare graphical glitch,i can see why lara is so special now


It's not a glitch.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's not a glitch.


your right if it had been graphical glitch my gpu would have been dead by now or the game would have graphical glitched in every corner







,its just unrealistic lightings of the son reflection upon torches bug or something


----------



## DreamScar

Watch Dogs


----------



## PunkX 1

A little BF3


----------



## par

guys, i need help.

as you can see in my screenshots of previous page, Nether have an horrible vignetting.. i hate it..

i searched something in the ini files, but i don't find nothing that can help.

the game is based on UE3, so maybe need someone that know a little better the engine, and know how to remove the horrible vignetting (and not also other effects)

someone can help me?

thanks


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 5120x2880 Downsampling & Sweetfx


screenshot_2014-07-01_00-34-27 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr


----------



## davcc22

hard reset gets the hard ware nice and toasty too


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## philhalo66

GTA IV EFLC


----------



## EddWar

Kinda strange seeing pictures without AA


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Kinda strange seeing pictures without AA


The same what I thought


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Kinda strange seeing pictures without AA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> The same what I thought


same here lol, my eyes have jagged scars now.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Kinda strange seeing pictures without AA


The AA in that game is just awful. In-game settings, SweetFx, Nvidia Control Panel, no matter what I tried, I never could get rid of it all.


----------



## philhalo66

lol GTA IV has no support for AA its a engine issue apparently it will cause problems without heavy modifications which my system can't handle


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> The AA in that game is just awful. In-game settings, SweetFx, Nvidia Control Panel, no matter what I tried, I never could get rid of it all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> lol GTA IV has no support for AA its a engine issue apparently it will cause problems without heavy modifications which my system can't handle


Saddly GTA IV, doesn't support it, but you can force it, in the Nvidia Control Panel activte FXAA, is the only one that you can use in that game. U.U


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Saddly GTA IV, doesn't support it, but you can force it, in the Nvidia Control Panel activte FXAA, is the only one that you can use in that game. U.U


^
This, it's not perfect but it doesn't make a huge impact on the frame rate. I went from 40-45 fps outdoors and 58-60 (vsync on) indoors to 38-44 fps outdoors and 57-60 indoors on my sig rig.


----------



## Erza

So...found out my resolution was set really low for Dishonored. I put it to the right resolution and now it looks far better.


----------



## End3R

Nether


----------



## BradleyW

Lichdom: Battlemage.
Just a few quick shots. The game is beautiful, especially at daytime.


----------



## jim2point0

Some Dark Souls 2. ENB makes a world of difference in this one...


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Some Dark Souls 2. ENB makes a world of difference in this one...


awesome


----------



## TheRadik

*Lifeless Planet*

























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Lifeless Planet*


I'll give you credit for one thing Radik, you play everything.








So, is this one any good ?


----------



## BradleyW

*Lichdom Battlemage (Alpha)*


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'll give you credit for one thing Radik, you play everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is this one any good ?


The game is a mix of adventure / puzzle / platform. But I was disappointed a little.


----------



## BradleyW

*Sniper Elite III*
*4K - Ultra*
.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PunkX 1

Sniper Elite III


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Sniper Elite III


I've been a fan of the Sniper Elite series since the first one and still...that bullet-cam _never_ get's old for me. I even adjusted the setting in the SE 3 menu so it happens more often.


----------



## crazyg0od33

^ I love it too, but sometimes I like when its the fast ones that you see just blast through people without going into X-Ray


----------



## Keei

GTA IV With ICEnhancer 1.35, 4K Downsampled, SweetFX


----------



## Timu

X1-Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition


----------



## kx11

my daughter loves this game a lot , couldn't stop playing it bcuz of her









the game is alright though


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Hot Pursuit 2010 - 8K Downsampling


screenshot_2014-07-03_23-50-03 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Reloaded83

Elite: Dangerous [Premium Beta 2.02]
5040x1050





Spoiler: (Including hi-res)








20160x4200:


----------



## Blaise170

Sleeping Dogs @ 1080p Ultra


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs @ 1080p Ultra


That game is so pretty it actually makes you think living in China might not be that bad.


----------



## Blaise170

Some more Sleeping Dogs screenshots.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That game is so pretty it actually makes you think living in China might not be that bad.


If you could kick a$$ like Wei it probably wouldn't


----------



## Joshhat

*Runescape*, bet you weren't expecting to see this here.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Random scenery in Planetside 2


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> *Runescape*, bet you weren't expecting to see this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sometimes I actually miss that game.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some mass effect trilogy


----------



## BradleyW

Sniper Elite III

.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

how do you like sniper III? i loved the second one, just never finished it. love the bullet cam, never gets old!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> how do you like sniper III? i loved the second one, just never finished it. love the bullet cam, never gets old!


I think they've vastly improved from the second Sniper Elite game. I really do like it.


----------



## 222Panther222

GTA:SA running 6 times native res on PCSX2


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Some mass effect trilogy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Such a wonderful and gorgeous game and story. Even after beating it, I still havent uninstalled it and play the final mission quite often.Shame about no more Sheapard ion the possible new Mass Effect.

A few from Watch Dogs:


----------



## th3illusiveman

^ Agreed, i'll try and take afew more "World" pics instead of character ones. Looking at your watchdogs pics that black dude has really exaggerated proportions. Look at the size of his eye compared to his lips. All the other character models look fairly impressive but they dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Blaise170

Got a bunch in Crysis 3, probably some more coming up.


Spoiler: Caution, lots of 1080p pics!


----------



## 222Panther222

Gow2


Look's amazing, especially the Pegasus level. The only downside i found of pcsx2, is that sometime you got to mess with the options for the game to look right/bugs free, but it's worth it.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Gow2
> 
> Look's amazing, especially the Pegasus level. The only downside i found of pcsx2, you got to mess with some options for the game to look right/bugs free but it worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PCSX2 is good, but since everything is emulated it's definitely not a perfect platform. I wish I knew where my Legend of Dragoon screens were from ePSXe. The game didn't even look the same with all the graphical settings turned up.


----------



## 222Panther222

Yeah you got to take to time to make everything work perfectly, some down-sampling and aa never hurt. It looked so bad on my hdtv, like a blurry aliased mess, but in pcsx2 it's clean.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Mass Effect 3


----------



## BradleyW

Reserved.


----------



## Descadent

Assetto Corsa 7680x1440


----------



## mironccr345

Need for Speed: Shift


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## 222Panther222

Gow2


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## TwiztidFreek

Looks beautiful. Can you provide a list with the mods you use?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiztidFreek*
> 
> Looks beautiful. Can you provide a list with the mods you use?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5300_20#post_17653252


----------



## TwiztidFreek

Thank you


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## TheRadik

Awesome screenshots Prject Cars









*The Witcher 2*


----------



## mironccr345

Need for Speed Shift
Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (Me) vs Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (Pcmoddermike)


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Infamous Second Son
> 
> 5 shots , 30 minutes to finish , Photoshop to merge / add borders


Well played


----------



## phinexswarm71

some screen shots from w_d with sweatfx and 0.97v the worse mod and also high res texture

__
https://flic.kr/p/14615942395


__
https://flic.kr/p/14429356049


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs


----------



## sterik01

watchdogs w/ worsemod 0.97
1368x768 res... good fps =/


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Well played










.....


----------



## 222Panther222

Gow2



Metroid Prime






They were able to pull off some cool effect with the gc back in the days. F-Zero GX at 2560x2112 to 1080p 60fps look stunning in movement.

Unfortunately to capture it at full speed i would need an external solution. They should port it to the WiiU.


----------



## Toology

Skyrim - Have not played in a while and decided to make another ENB.


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## R8TEDM3

Great AC pic's routek









Some P1 shots from me!


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Great AC pic's routek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some P1 shots from me!


wow nice. whats the status on pcars these days?


----------



## Lhotse

*Saints Row IV*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...wIV2014-07-1015-30-57-25_zps4cb5c6ca.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...wIV2014-07-1015-43-47-02_zps9e4b89bb.png.html


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Great AC pic's routek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some P1 shots from me!


Wow, that level of detail is astounding.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Great AC pic's routek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some P1 shots from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is there any way that isn't ray tracing?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

^Good shots, the P1 is a sexy beast.

Some FNV. Open in a new tab. These shots show dead videogame bodies and possibly a bit of gore, I tried to not get any in the shots but I couldn't get rid of all of it. If you are offended by videogame bodies well then don't look at these screens and don't play videogames.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane10




Spoiler: MORE


----------



## th3illusiveman

More Mass Effect 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*


----------



## Dire Squirrel

The Forest (alpha v0.03):


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Great AC pic's routek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some P1 shots from me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Do you use a racing wheel?


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Must try AC again...

Watch Dogs can look good but the performance is still shocking. Kills the immersion.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Must try AC again...
> 
> Watch Dogs can look good but the performance is still shocking. Kills the immersion.


I cap the fps at 40 and I never get a single stutter. I'd prefer 85fps or higher, but 40 seems perfectly fine for this game.


----------



## Silent Scone

How strange. Can't say I've tried that. Not ideal but capping it at 60 does nothing so nothing to lose. Such a shame as the story is quite enthralling. Least at times, just not when you're stuttering into pedestrians. Anyway, back on topic


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How strange. Can't say I've tried that. Not ideal but capping it at 60 does nothing so nothing to lose. Such a shame as the story is quite enthralling. Least at times, just not when you're stuttering into pedestrians


Be sure to use TheWorse 0.97v + Maldo Textures. Gives you E3 graphics, higher fps and no stuttering.

Edit:


----------



## Silent Scone

lol ^

Nope, still stutter city for me. SLi hates this game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol ^
> 
> Nope, still stutter city for me. SLi hates this game.


SLI and CFX is a no go on this game. Leave it disabled.


----------



## jim2point0

Doesn't stutter for me with SLI. *shrug*

Anyways, I'm saving Chicago in a slightly different way.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Doesn't stutter for me with SLI. *shrug*
> 
> Anyways, I'm saving Chicago in a slightly different way.


Lol. What cards? Three Titan Blacks and doesn't matter, 1440p or 4k it's still a stutter fest with all the detail up and SMAA. Latest officials.

I don't believe you


----------



## TheRadik

*Lego "The Hobbit"*
































More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Lego "The Hobbit"*


I thought the whole point of the lego games was everything was made of legos, it looks like large portions of the environment aren't trying to look like they are made of legos at all.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2 + Maldo HD


----------



## Saq

Here is some Alan Wake, enjoy.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Last Mass Effect 3 ... kinda bitter sweet finishing something you put so much time into






















i'm gonna miss shepard.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Last Mass Effect 3 ... kinda bitter sweet finishing something you put so much time into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gonna miss shepard.


I know what you mean. I transferred the same Engineer FemShep story file from 1 to 2 to 3 and was kinda sad when it was over...actually I was pretty angry because I played it at release and got that horrible ending.

That's a nice shot by the way.







What mods are you using ?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Not many, just focused on shepard because they zoom in on her alot.

High resolution armor - http://social.bioware.com/project/8359/
better shepard face textures - http://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect3/mods/116/?
High resolution combat fatigues - http://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect3/mods/141/?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Not many, just focused on shepard because they zoom in on her alot.
> 
> High resolution armor - http://social.bioware.com/project/8359/
> better shepard face textures - http://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect3/mods/116/?
> High resolution combat fatigues - http://www.nexusmods.com/masseffect3/mods/141/?


Did you have to use Texmod or ME3 Explorer to install those ? Using those apps seem's like a very complicated way just to install mods. I'm used to NMM and WryeBash, even manual installs but with those other two, it seem's like a lot of complicated work.


----------



## smartdroid

*Scud Race*









Not that bad for a 18 year old game physics are pretty close to Assetto Corsa


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Did you have to use Texmod or ME3 Explorer to install those ? Using those apps seem's like a very complicated way just to install mods. I'm used to NMM and WryeBash, even manual installs but with those other two, it seem's like a lot of complicated work.


I'm not gonna lie, it wasn't easy for me to start but really once you get the basics it because as easy as using NMM. Textures are very easy to install and the links i posted are all just textures. I used ME3 Explorer and followed this guide to understand the basics http://me3explorer.freeforums.org/me3explorer-first-time-setup-information-t668.html just read the "Applying .TPFs" section for texture mods and you should be good to go.


----------



## kx11

FFXiV


























so bored when i took those


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a racing wheel?


Yeah, i have Thrustmaster Ferrari F1!

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Fallout - New Vegas*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Duke Nukem Forever with GeDoSaTo Tool. 3840x2160 resolution.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 5120x2880 Downsampling & GFX Mod


screenshot_2014-07-12_19-49-49 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-10_22-26-33 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-01_00-34-27 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr


----------



## End3R

Lost Planet 3


















Metal Gear Rising


----------



## Saq

Metro 2033 at 3840x2160 resolution.



I'm only running high setting visuals on directx 9, Which is only giving me roughly 30 to 39 fps, I didn't have fraps running so I'm not entirely sure, but it felt slow enough. That was with super sample on catalyst though, so gonna try multi sample for a better framerate.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> Yeah, i have Thrustmaster Ferrari F1!
> 
> _*Project CARS*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. The detail on that is just disgusting.


----------



## Saq

This is Lili Child of Geos, seems to work good with GeDoSaTo and the 3840x2160 resolution.


----------



## TheRadik

*Resident Evil 5*









































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

WATCH_DOGS

.


----------



## Saq

Bioshock 1 at 5120x2880, in Gedosato 0.8, Emulate flip behavior has to be set to true.







It's also worth noting that when I exited to the desktop, my moniter brightness increased on its own by a small amount, luckily a simple restart brings it back to normal.


----------



## End3R

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Saq

Starting a fresh game in Bioshock 1, with 5120x2880 resolution in GeDoSaTo 0.9. I tried to max it out with the 7680x4320 on Fallout 3 and Bioshock, but it was too much for my 1gb graphics card.








Oh, and with catalyst, I had to run this in multisample with use application setting aa. I see no jagged edges whatsoever , pretty awesome tool that Gedosato is.


----------



## 222Panther222

Zelda:Twilight Princess



F-Zero GX


The horror, the horror!.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Lost Planet 3


That game is so much fun to play.


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs

.


----------



## emeianoite

*ASHERON'S CALL DARKTIDE (PK SERVER)*


----------



## DreamScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Watch_Dogs
> 
> .


Huh, havent seen that one yet. Is that multiplayer?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Starting a fresh game in Bioshock 1, with 5120x2880 resolution in GeDoSaTo 0.9. I tried to max it out with the 7680x4320 on Fallout 3 and Bioshock, but it was too much for my 1gb graphics card.
> 
> Oh, and with catalyst, I had to run this in multisample with use application setting aa. I see no jagged edges whatsoever , pretty awesome tool that Gedosato is.


I see lots of jaggies. the game also has many rough textures and wonky lines so I'm not blaming you.


----------



## Saq

Here is Mad Riders 5120x2880 and God Mode 3840x2160.














The main reason I'm trying to downsample unpopular games is to get an idea of how steady the framerate is. Mad riders was running around 20-27 framerates, God Mode at 3840x2160 was up there around 55-60.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamScar*
> 
> Huh, havent seen that one yet. Is that multiplayer?


Single player with mod to allow several playable characters.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Single player with mod to allow several playable characters.


i need this.. how or where can i get this?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> i need this.. how or where can i get this?


Well, I have 2 versions!

Version 1 contains TheWorse v0.97c + Characters:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5bWv_p07SkUV2FXcWJsQ0xIN2c/edit?pli=1

Version 2 contains TheWorse v0.97c + Characters + Pure E3 2012 + Optimizations + Lens Flares ect:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5bWv_p07SkUdlozSUFWMzFMRFU/edit?pli=1

Use both versions and see which you prefer! Both are great! When you want to select a new character, go to the clothing shop and from there you can buy the new characters.


----------



## jim2point0

A screenshot from one of the new Battlefield 4 maps that I'm not really a huge fan of



And a few more from Borderlands 2

















And a Planetside 2 panorama for good measure


----------



## Alatar

Had a friend over today and he played one of the craziest Planetary Annihilation games that I've seen. Too much fun


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs

.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Had a friend over today and he played one of the craziest Planetary Annihilation games that I've seen. Too much fun


Ugh I just tore down my watercooling loop for an upgrade to a 780Ti classified and I'm going without a PC for 3 days...this makes me hate myself and my need to upgrade









also, what solar system is that with all those planets?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Ugh I just tore down my watercooling loop for an upgrade to a 780Ti classified and I'm going without a PC for 3 days...this makes me hate myself and my need to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, what solar system is that with all those planets?


I actually have no idea, we just joined a random EUWest multiplayer game







Could be custom.

Also you wont regret a 780Ti classy if you're actually coming from 580s. Going to be worth a drained loop.


----------



## crazyg0od33

hehe yeah I am moving up from 580 classys. I've been told so much sh** to be honest.

/rant

I've been trying to sell them for a while now (I actually jumped on a for sale thread here BEFORE selling the 580s, so I really needed them sold) and I've been told so many times now on reddit especially:

"Oh, those cards are worthless now - you're barely gonna get crap for em. Probably under $100 a card"
"Why the hell are you even doing this? two 580's are better than one 780Ti"

It really gets annoying - like maybe I just wanna upgrade for me haha...I want shadowplay, I want the ability to make an nvidia shield worth it if I get one, and especially I want a new monitor, but I needed displayport.

The card ended up selling for $180 a piece, so that first guy was wrong.

Sometimes I wish people would just help someone out









/endrant

sorry haha


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Had a friend over today and he played one of the craziest Planetary Annihilation games that I've seen. Too much fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is that game? Looks really interesting? being someone who highly enjoys starcraft do you think id like it?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How is that game? Looks really interesting? being someone who highly enjoys starcraft do you think id like it?


Personally I really enjoy it but then again I was never really a star craft fan. I think PA is a bit hard to describe properly.

Couple of things I'd consider before buying:

-gameplay is a mix of faster and slower paced RTS games, you're not going to be doing SC microing etc. The pace of the game depends a lot on what kind of a match you're playing. A huge map with a few players (many planets each with moons) is completely different from a 2v2v2v2 game on a single planet system...

-The online community isn't that big yet but then again the game used to be really expensive until recently (best played with friends over skype or something, though playing random online games can be fun too as you can see above from my pics)

-The game is in early access

-Considerable amount of bugs at this point in development. More online system ones than gamplay bugs but you still have both.

-Balance at this point is a bit eh....

-The game is a RAM hog, it will eat 8 gigs in almost every match. It runs fine with 8 gigs but 16 would probably be the ideal amount.

Other than those things I'd recommend it to anyone who likes RTS. Other games don't quite capture the feeling of frantically trying to get your commander off your main planet because your opponent has just sent a moon speeding towards your planet and you only have a minute before your base gets turned into a crater the size of half a planet.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I really enjoy it but then again I was never really a star craft fan. I think PA is a bit hard to describe properly.
> 
> Couple of things I'd consider before buying:
> 
> -gameplay is a mix of faster and slower paced RTS games, you're not going to be doing SC microing etc. The pace of the game depends a lot on what kind of a match you're playing. A huge map with a few players (many planets each with moons) is completely different from a 2v2v2v2 game on a single planet system...
> 
> -The online community isn't that big yet but then again the game used to be really expensive until recently (best played with friends over skype or something, though playing random online games can be fun too as you can see above from my pics)
> 
> -The game is in early access
> 
> -Considerable amount of bugs at this point in development. More online system ones than gamplay bugs but you still have both.
> 
> -Balance at this point is a bit eh....
> 
> -The game is a RAM hog, it will eat 8 gigs in almost every match. It runs fine with 8 gigs but 16 would probably be the ideal amount.
> 
> Other than those things I'd recommend it to anyone who likes RTS. Other games don't quite capture the feeling of frantically trying to get your commander off your main planet because your opponent has just sent a moon speeding towards your planet and you only have a minute before your base gets turned into a crater the size of half a planet.


Sounds really fun to me! I have it on my steam wish list il see if it goes on sale or until I have some extra money new build is sucking my pockets try lol

Do you think it's worth gabbing the early access or just wait till it's finished ?


----------



## Alatar

I grabbed it on early access because it was 15€ during the steam summer sale.

I wouldn't get any game that's currently in early access (at full price that is). Only if it's a game that you've been following closely, want to support the devs etc. Anyway PA is getting quite close to release afaik. Release date is sometime this year. So assuming it only takes a few months for the final version to come out I'd probably wait.


----------



## Blaise170

Hard to play a guitar and take a screenshot at the same time, so hopefully you all will forgive me for a camera shot as opposed to a screenshot.









Rockband 2014 setup.


----------



## End3R

Dark Sous 2 with GeDoSaTo, asmodian preset. (right-click and view image to see full size)


----------



## kzone75

*Next Car Game*




*Star Citizen*


----------



## Saq

I got downsampling to work in Counter Strike Source, had to do a bit of messing around to get the screen ratio right though, forceAlwaysDownsamplingRes needs to be false, emulateFlipBehaviour also needs to be false.
Also, set the resolution to whatever you wish, only once you have loaded the map. Everything becomes small so you need to navigate the buy section with keyboard.

CSS 5120x2880 Resolution.









This is the difference that downsampling can make to your game, even if its only a small resolution increase.


----------



## TheRadik

*Child of Light*


----------



## 222Panther222

Re:remake


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Re:remake


On GC right? That's the best RE of all time.


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny beta


----------



## routek

Space Engine


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Re:remake


re rebirth

share more of this please


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> On GC right? That's the best RE of all time.


Yeah, right now i'm playing this and RE:zero.

It's nothing like the "survival horror" of today's game that are in fact actions games.

In RE:Remake and RE:Zero it's difficult just to face a zombie with low ammunition, fragile life and awkward controls. It's what make them timeless classics.


----------



## kx11

Project Cars










Watch Silent Hill


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yeah, right now i'm playing this and RE:zero.
> 
> It's nothing like the "survival horror" of today's game that are in fact actions games.
> 
> In RE:Remake and RE:Zero it's difficult just to face a zombie with low ammunition, fragile life and awkward controls. It's what make them timeless classics.


I've been slowly making my way through RE: Revelations, and it feels a lot like the older ones, limited ammo and more puzzle solving/exploration. However it does keep the OTS (over the shoulder) camera from the modern games.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 - 5120x2880 & Postprocessing FX


screenshot_2014-07-17_22-47-05 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-17_22-46-34 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-17_22-42-14 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-17_22-38-16 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr

screenshot_2014-07-17_22-34-59 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr


----------



## Descadent

Assetto Corsa 7680x1440


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny(beta)


----------



## Lhotse

*Lost Planet 3*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...ame2014-07-1822-51-49-42_zps180e7d1a.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...ame2014-07-1823-50-00-43_zpsb014140b.png.html


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I've been slowly making my way through RE: Revelations, and it feels a lot like the older ones, limited ammo and more puzzle solving/exploration. However it does keep the OTS (over the shoulder) camera from the modern games.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your right when i played it, i felt more like the old ones, especially the ambiance. If only they could go back to the roots with RE 7 now..


----------



## Unknownm

Ghost Recon Phantoms, Free to play. Gave it a try


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*
.


----------



## DiaSin

Even BF4 has it's moments.


----------



## kx11

Mugiwara logo ^_^


----------



## DreamScar

Watch Dogs became fun again:


----------



## TheRadik

*Defense Grid 2 Beta*


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *WATCH_DOGS*
> .


Which mod(s) did you use / Injector? SweetFX?


----------



## bedscenez

My Battlefield 3 moment. I can see the sniper falling down hahaha


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS HP 2010 - 5120x2880 & Post Processing

just one ))


screenshot_2014-07-20_04-57-03 von OutlawTuNeR auf Flickr


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


what settings do you have running in AC to get that clarity?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what settings do you have running in AC to get that clarity?


Pretty much max settings and just play at high res.

Could do better though, only have a 580 1.5gb. Waiting for nvidia to release a worthwhile replacement


----------



## Descadent

i've cranked mine up and can't get that type of color and detail production on cars


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


----------



## Hanjin

Hahaha I didn't know I even had Dead Rising 2 OTR on steam must have bought it during a steam sale:


----------



## Descadent

AC 7680x1440 on the snoopy nord 1.1 track mod with new Lotus 98t


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project CARS*_


Goddamn that is one sexy ass rear.


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa AC Cobra and GP2 user created car mods


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R8TEDM3*
> 
> _*Project CARS*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the two new wallpapers.


----------



## philhalo66

Halo 2 can't wait for the master chief collection


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Halo 2 can't wait for the master chief collection


Hopefully by then you'll understand the courtesy of using a spoiler tag when posting so many screenshots.


----------



## smartdroid

Tomb Raider


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Hopefully by then you'll understand the courtesy of using a spoiler tag when posting so many screenshots.


So much this.


----------



## Descadent

agreed


----------



## Erza

^ maybe next time you can just ask (nicely) to have multiple images spoiler tagged instead of spamming the thread...? It really didn't need three posts.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Really hoping to see this game get remastered because Delfino Plaza in the Olympic Games 2014 looked great. I shouldn't get my hopes up though.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sniper Elite 3*

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Hopefully by then you'll understand the courtesy of using a spoiler tag when posting so many screenshots.


not to be rude but if your internet or pc can't handle it that's your problem, this is screenshots of your game thread and there is no rule saying you have to use spoiler tags. but in the future i will use them.


----------



## Nichismo

Some cool Assetto Corsa screenshots I just took:

(i even had the world detail and smoke resolution on very low!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> not to be rude but if your internet or pc can't handle it that's your problem, this is screenshots of your game thread and there is no rule saying you have to use spoiler tags. but in the future i will use them.


it was established courtesy since the beginning of the thread so it's expected. we have talked about mass amount of screens need to go in spoiler tags hundreds and 1000 pages ago...and it's not because of internet or pc...it's because the browsers spaz out over it and you can't scroll


----------



## End3R

I used to use spoiler tags until they broke. I use noscript to protect my web browsing from malicious scripts embedded in many pages. While only allowing overclock.net the spoilers don't work, they used to, but they're broken now.

That being said I don't use them anymore, however I also won't post more than 10 shots in 1 post at a time, and will not double post.


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Dark Souls 2


----------



## xer0x-z

*ArmA 2 @ Mana Island (New Zealand)*


----------



## End3R

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Devotii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xer0x-z*
> 
> *ArmA 2 @ Mana Island (New Zealand)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This just looks like you went to the park and took your camera


----------



## nasmith2000

war thunder, after a prolonged absence.





Spoiler: MORE PICS!


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> re rebirth
> 
> share more of this please


Jill sandwich scene


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Jill sandwich scene


Even though I knew exactly which part you were talking about, that text definitely raised my brow


----------



## Xealot

*Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition*


----------



## TheRadik

*Trine Enchanted Edition*
































More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## theturbofd

I really wanted to start taking nice screenshots like a lot of you guys so I started downsampling and using SGSSAA.

Any C&C would be great!

Dishonored


----------



## crazyg0od33

I just upgraded to a GTX 780Ti Classified, and I'm loving the shadowplay feature so far - I just wish it could take screenshots as well


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us










photo mode is not available yet so this one is a bit blurry


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Last of Us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo mode is not available yet so this one is a bit blurry


PS3 Emulator?


----------



## crazyg0od33

I would assume he managed to get remastered early and is using the ps4 screenshot feature.


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield 3 single player



Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> PS3 Emulator?


nope



Quote:


> I would assume he managed to get remastered early and is using the ps4 screenshot feature.


actually i'm using HD PVR2 to capture BMP pics


----------



## kx11

TLoU


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> TLoU


The 'Rainmaker' statue at Foxwoods Casino in Ledyard, Conn. USA.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...e-92d9-001cc4c03286image_zpsbfee433e.jpg.html


----------



## Evanlet

*Skyrim*


----------



## Lhotse

This new Bulldog assault rifle is a beast !

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/Capture_zps9f3c6d86.png.html


----------



## theturbofd




----------



## mr steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Last of Us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo mode is not available yet so this one is a bit blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3 Emulator?
Click to expand...

Is there such a thing ?
I know there is a xbox one emu in the works but ps3 ?

EDIT
looks like there is, wonder what it is like


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> Is there such a thing ?
> I know there is a xbox one emu in the works but ps3 ?
> 
> EDIT
> looks like there is, wonder what it is like


Don't believe it. We won't have emulators for last gen consoles for a few years at least. The emulators you see on Google are just survey scams.

Besides the hardware you'd need to run them, games are also still being released for them. The current emulators, such as ePSXe, PCSX2, etc. are overlooked by the old manufacturers since those consoles no longer bring in revenue.

It's a grey area legally, and making an emulator for a last/current gen console is just asking for a lawsuit.


----------



## mr steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> Is there such a thing ?
> I know there is a xbox one emu in the works but ps3 ?
> 
> EDIT
> looks like there is, wonder what it is like
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe it. We won't have emulators for last gen consoles for a few years at least. The emulators you see on Google are just survey scams.
> 
> Besides the hardware you'd need to run them, games are also still being released for them. The current emulators, such as ePSXe, PCSX2, etc. are overlooked by the old manufacturers since those consoles no longer bring in revenue.
> 
> It's a grey area legally, and making an emulator for a last/current gen console is just asking for a lawsuit.
Click to expand...

http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/playstation3/

also it was on a news site, some emu dev teem is working one both a ps4 and xbox one emu.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/playstation3/
> 
> also it was on a news site, some emu dev teem is working one both a ps4 and xbox one emu.


heh both current gen consoles have 8 cores you would need something like 5 times the power of that just to get a playable framerate


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> heh both current gen consoles have 8 cores you would need something like 5 times the power of that just to get a playable framerate


8 rather slow cores. I'm sure a good x79 six core or the new 8 core x99 when it hits will have enough to run them.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> 8 rather slow cores. I'm sure a good x79 six core or the new 8 core x99 when it hits will have enough to run them.


I doubt it. I know an FX-8350 isn't top of the line, but even it struggles with PS2 games running on an R9 290. The problem with emulation is that you are having to emulate the hardware. So while even medium end gaming machines are better than a PS4 now, those machines will have an awful time with PCSX2, Dolphin, etc.

But we are getting off-topic.


----------



## philhalo66

Agreed, back on topic.


----------



## mr steel

doom


----------



## routek

Space Engine


----------



## Evanlet

Ohh... I have never heard about Space Engine up until now. Interesting.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> actually i'm using HD PVR2 to capture BMP pics


my jelly-meter just hit 1000


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Space Engine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what planet is that?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> what planet is that?


Looks like it could be Mercury.


----------



## KnightAngel

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_120805_zps6b7ec9ee.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_130407_zps86fc6e55.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_141704_zpse9d6bea3.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_121859_zps8a192524.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_122210_zpsd3f7c763.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_122444_zps1957e7fd.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_145459_zps4ac71af0.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_150500_zps2d3afc4d.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_194540_zps1ad2cc8a.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07252014_174136_zps24810c39.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_113413_zps934f72bb.png.html


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> what planet is that?


It's a procedural generated planet.


----------



## boredgunner

Testing out stuff in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Testing out stuff in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha.


I have to ask. Is that an AK-47 for 'little people' ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I have to ask. Is that an AK-47 for 'little people' ?


That's just an icon for the AK-47, which shows up when looking at it. You know, when you see the icon that means you can pick it up just like when looking at any other obtainable object. It's actually a very nice icon. If you see the ones I had to make myself... yeah, that AK-47 icon is fantastic.


----------



## mr steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> what planet is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it could be Mercury.
Click to expand...

it's a moon

ceres maybe


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightAngel*
> 
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_120805_zps6b7ec9ee.png.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ][/URL]
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_130407_zps86fc6e55.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_141704_zpse9d6bea3.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_121859_zps8a192524.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_122210_zpsd3f7c763.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_122444_zps1957e7fd.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_145459_zps4ac71af0.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_150500_zps2d3afc4d.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07272014_194540_zps1ad2cc8a.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07252014_174136_zps24810c39.png.html
> http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_07262014_113413_zps934f72bb.png.html


what game is that?


----------



## mr steel

Space Engine


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> what game is that?


looks like final fantasy 14 (MMORPG)

never knew it looked that good, heh.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> looks like final fantasy 14 (MMORPG)
> 
> never knew it looked that good, heh.


It's disappointing they've turned it into such a casualfest.


----------



## mr steel

Space Engine

What the hell did I just hit


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA 4*
*icenhancer 3.0*
















































More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## smex

LotR - War in the North (in co-op)



Spoiler: Warning: many images!!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> what game is that?


Looks like Final Fantasy XIV a realm reborn, one of the screenshots has a few chocobo's.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> Space Engine
> 
> What the hell did I just hit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you guys going down to the planets and not just having generic textures?


----------



## KnightAngel

Yes it's Final Fantasy 14. I've been playing before it was called "Reborn". So been playing for 5-6 years, been a great journey. Also got a new 2560x1400 monitor, things look unreal.


----------



## mr steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> Space Engine
> 
> What the hell did I just hit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys going down to the planets and not just having generic textures?
Click to expand...

No clue what you mean by generic textures. but it does take a few seconds to load the surface. Even on my ssd.


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us

trying photo mode with almost no effort , it's not as good as infamousSS camera control ( can fly through walls ) but it's got DOF control wich is visible in this shot


----------



## crazyg0od33

The fact that I just p-layed through the first level of crysis 3 on max settings while recording gameplay with shadowplay and never went lower than 60fps with a single card is amazing. I'm literally so in love with this 780Ti right now









If only shadowplay took screenshots, I would've taken one (even though everyone has seen C3 already)


----------



## IRO-Bot

Starbound

The Witcher


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us

18+

__
https://flic.kr/p/ovyffG










the 1st shot shows how good the 30fps shadows are


----------



## philhalo66

These aren't great but i thought they looked cool


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> The fact that I just p-layed through the first level of crysis 3 on max settings while recording gameplay with shadowplay and never went lower than 60fps with a single card is amazing. I'm literally so in love with this 780Ti right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only shadowplay took screenshots, I would've taken one (even though everyone has seen C3 already)


Well there are plenty of other programs for screenshots. But that is impressive even at 1080p. I wouldn't mind some screenshots, since 99% of all Crysis 3 screenshots on the web are blinding since it's just a photo of someone staring up at a ridiculous amount of sun glare.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well there are plenty of other programs for screenshots. But that is impressive even at 1080p. I wouldn't mind some screenshots, since 99% of all Crysis 3 screenshots on the web are blinding since it's just a photo of someone staring up at a ridiculous amount of sun glare.


oh for sure. I have dxtory as well. It would just make life easier if it was all in one. Considering shadow play recorded the first half hour at 1080p and kept it under 12gb is impressive


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> oh for sure. I have dxtory as well. It would just make life easier if it was all in one. Considering shadow play recorded the first half hour at 1080p and kept it under 12gb is impressive


Dxtory is my all in one. I tried ShadowPlay and ended up going back to Dxtory, which has more features.


----------



## KnightAngel

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-07-28_00003_zpsf8201d8f.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-07-28_00005_zpsbbd16c77.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-07-29_00001_zps68be4e83.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-07-28_00001_zpsa4a43023.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/2014-07-29_00003_zpsa6f86dd9.jpg.html


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dxtory is my all in one. I tried ShadowPlay and ended up going back to Dxtory, which has more features.


Yeah I have to set Dxtory back up and check the file size comparisons and performance comparisons. Does Dxtory use GPU encoding? Because I feel like it always impacted my frames, where shadowplay hasnt yet...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I have to set Dxtory back up and check the file size comparisons and performance comparisons. Does Dxtory use GPU encoding? Because I feel like it always impacted my frames, where shadowplay hasnt yet...


ShadowPlay does run a little bit smoother for me. I think Dxtory does have some kind of GPU acceleration. File size for me is much smaller with Dxtory using these settings. Quality is about equal, though once I got my sound card ShadowPlay just wouldn't record sound anymore.


----------



## Alvarez




----------



## Descadent

titanfall 7680x1440


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> titanfall 7680x1440


That does not look appealing.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well there are plenty of other programs for screenshots. But that is impressive even at 1080p. I wouldn't mind some screenshots, since 99% of all Crysis 3 screenshots on the web are blinding since it's just a photo of someone staring up at a ridiculous amount of sun glare.


I have some Crysis 3 screens below for you.










Spoiler: Crysis 3

























































































Spoiler: Deus Ex: Human Revolution


























i.imgur.com/fvEllEF.png[img]





























Spoiler: Batman: Arkham City

























































































Spoiler: Mass Effect

























































































Spoiler: Mass Effect 2


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That does not look appealing.


good for you?


----------



## pez

Was going to say the exactly opposite. Triple monitors always makes me jelly







.


----------



## Blaise170

Oh forgot about Rocksmith 2014.


----------



## theturbofd

This photo mode is so addicting


----------



## Newbie2009

Was playing this last night. For a ps3 port it does look splendid in some places.


----------



## Descadent

i'm like the only one in the world who did not like that game lol. it's probably alot better on ps4 with a ds4 instead of ps3 with crappy fps and crappy ds3


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*


is this xplane?


----------



## Alvarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> is this xplane?


Prepar3D from Lockheed Martin


----------



## philhalo66

Kerbal space program mission to mars/duna


----------



## th3illusiveman

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West - Game has an amazing art style and great facial animations even if the textures are dated. Runs like a dream too.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> The fact that I just p-layed through the first level of crysis 3 on max settings while recording gameplay with shadowplay and never went lower than 60fps with a single card is amazing. I'm literally so in love with this 780Ti right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only shadowplay took screenshots, I would've taken one (even though everyone has seen C3 already)


Max settings? No dipping below 60? What res? What is "max"?

Do we have different TI's? lol


----------



## End3R

Dark Souls II


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Max settings? No dipping below 60? What res? What is "max"?
> 
> Do we have different TI's? lol


1080p, everything as high as it can go in the menu. It may have hit 57 at one point, but not during gameplay


----------



## pez

At 1080P, the GTX 780Ti should pretty much max everything out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> At 1080P, the GTX 780Ti should pretty much max everything out.


Indeed, even the GTX 770 will max out nearly any game achieving 60 FPS at that res.


----------



## crazyg0od33

meh - still impressive to me. Coming from NOT being able to max everything with a single card. This just means when I get a second card I'll be set for a long time


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*
.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> meh - still impressive to me. Coming from NOT being able to max everything with a single card. This just means when I get a second card I'll be set for a long time


By no means was I shooting you down. Guess I kinda came off that way. Was kinda commending it for that







.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> By no means was I shooting you down. Guess I kinda came off that way. Was kinda commending it for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, even the GTX 770 will max out nearly any game achieving 60 FPS at that res.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> meh - still impressive to me. Coming from NOT being able to max everything with a single card. This just means when I get a second card I'll be set for a long time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 1080p, everything as high as it can go in the menu. It may have hit 57 at one point, but not during gameplay


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> At 1080P, the GTX 780Ti should pretty much max everything out.


Are we all considering max the same thing? With 8xMSAA? Cause if so, my TI is broken, cause i average 33-40 on the first level..


----------



## philhalo66

more kerbal space program


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Are we all considering max the same thing? With 8xMSAA? Cause if so, my TI is broken, cause i average 33-40 on the first level..


I can go check - I may not have had 8xMSAA...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I can go check - I may not have had 8xMSAA...


Yeah not to be a downer, cause this TI kicks ass for sure, but if you DID, holy crap you have a super TI lol! Sorry to derail the thread guys


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Max settings? No dipping below 60? What res? What is "max"?
> 
> Do we have different TI's? lol[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Max settings? No dipping below 60? What res? What is "max"?
> 
> Do we have different TI's? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Smaax2 or4 gives superior image quality over tradition masa in crysis 3 while not eating nearly as much performance. It also hits the transparency textures better which is important considering all the grass and other things which traditional msaa often does not affect. Also no blur effect like you get with fxaa
Click to expand...


----------



## End3R

IMO 4x aa doesnt mean the game isnt max, at 1080p 4x looks almost identical to 8x and in my book if everything else is set to ultra/max, the AA being 4x instead of 8 or 16 doesn't mean it isn't "maxed". You only "need" 8x+ when you start increasing your display/resolution size.

I swear, you put a higher number on something and everyone thinks not using it is worse, without even understanding what AA is actually doing, which is smoothing out the image, that's it. If everything looks smooth at 1080p at 4x, you're doing NOTHING but gimping your performance by upping it to 8x/16x.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> IMO 4x aa doesnt mean the game isnt max, at 1080p 4x looks almost identical to 8x and in my book if everything else is set to ultra/max, the AA being 4x instead of 8 or 16 doesn't mean it isn't "maxed". You only "need" 8x+ when you start increasing your display/resolution size.
> 
> I swear, you put a higher number on something and everyone thinks not using it is worse, without even understanding what AA is actually doing, which is smoothing out the image, that's it. If everything looks smooth at 1080p at 4x, you're doing NOTHING but gimping your performance by upping it to 8x/16x.


+1 and in the case with crysis 3 you are gimping your performance and " image quality " by not choosing Smaa which looks better and gives more frame rates. There is a really good article on the net about smaa vs msaa in crysis 3.


----------



## crazyg0od33

One last question about it for C3 - is SMAA in the settings, or do I need to go through the Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> You only "need" 8x+ when you start increasing your display/resolution size.


You've got it backwards. Aliasing is more visible at lower resolutions, and less visible at larger resolutions. Hence downsampling which is just rendering the image at a larger resolution and sampling it back down. Supersampling which is the best form of anti-aliasing also renders the image at a larger resolution.

Some people will be more sensitive to aliasing than others. I'm one of the sensitive ones, it bugs the crap out of me. I want to use supersampling in every game. Crysis 3 seems to have worse anti-aliasing than the first.

Also, ever since the release of the GeForce 400 series and Radeon 5000 series, MSAA hasn't been very taxing. 16xQ runs maybe 5 FPS worse than no AA in the original Crysis, both on a GTX 480 and GTX 680. Granted, this depends on the game. It's possible one might come across a game with an awfully optimized MSAA solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> One last question about it for C3 - is SMAA in the settings, or do I need to go through the Nvidia Control Panel?


It's in the settings. Crysis 3 has surprisingly lackluster MSAA which is why SMAA looks comparable. SMAA is just a shader while MSAA is hardware based, MSAA has way more potential for superior image quality but Crysis 3 doesn't show it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You've got it backwards. Aliasing is more visible at lower resolutions, and less visible at larger resolutions. Hence downsampling which is just rendering the image at a larger resolution and sampling it back down. Supersampling which is the best form of anti-aliasing also renders the image at a larger resolution.
> 
> Some people will be more sensitive to aliasing than others. I'm one of the sensitive ones, it bugs the crap out of me. I want to use supersampling in every game. Crysis 3 seems to have worse anti-aliasing than the first.
> 
> Also, ever since the release of the GeForce 400 series and Radeon 5000 series, MSAA hasn't been very taxing. 16xQ runs maybe 5 FPS worse than no AA in the original Crysis, both on a GTX 480 and GTX 680. Granted, this depends on the game. It's possible one might come across a game with an awfully optimized MSAA solution.
> It's in the settings. Crysis 3 has surprisingly lackluster MSAA which is why SMAA looks comparable. SMAA is just a shader while MSAA is hardware based, MSAA has way more potential for superior image quality but Crysis 3 doesn't show it.


Cool! Thanks guys!

Also, my first Gooser Kill! I was going pistol only (it was a snipers-main game, but I didn't unlock the sniper yet):

http://www.gfycat.com/MessyAbsoluteFishingcat#

^^Is there an easy way to embed a gif or a gyfcat?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> One last question about it for C3 - is SMAA in the settings, or do I need to go through the Nvidia Control Panel?


It's in the game settings, I use 4xsmaa with my overclocked gtx 780 and all else maxed at 1080p. Looks awesome and runs great.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> IMO 4x aa doesnt mean the game isnt max, at 1080p 4x looks almost identical to 8x and in my book if everything else is set to ultra/max, the AA being 4x instead of 8 or 16 doesn't mean it isn't "maxed". You only "need" 8x+ when you start increasing your display/resolution size.
> 
> I swear, you put a higher number on something and everyone thinks not using it is worse, without even understanding what AA is actually doing, which is smoothing out the image, that's it. If everything looks smooth at 1080p at 4x, you're doing NOTHING but gimping your performance by upping it to 8x/16x.


That's a very good point. Not a lot of people realize that once you go with higher resolutions, you start to lose the need to throw so much AA in there.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You've got it backwards. Aliasing is more visible at lower resolutions, and less visible at larger resolutions.


Right, I think there was some slight confusion with what I said so I'm sorry if I was unclear. I mean it like if you're playing at 1080p and 4x looks ok, you wouldn't really need 8x unless you were still playing at 1080p and increasing your display, like switching from a 24" monitor to a 40" tv, the jaggies would be more noticable there, so you'd probably want 8x.

Btw bored I was just looking for you, PM incoming.


----------



## bhav

CRAFT THE WORLD:


----------



## End3R

Spellforce 2: Shadow Wars





































Dark Souls II


----------



## kx11

TLoUR










used DOF to kill aliasing


----------



## philhalo66

lol my friend pointed this out on BF4


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Right, I think there was some slight confusion with what I said so I'm sorry if I was unclear. I mean it like if you're playing at 1080p and 4x looks ok, you wouldn't really need 8x unless you were still playing at 1080p and increasing your display, like switching from a 24" monitor to a 40" tv, the jaggies would be more noticable there, so you'd probably want 8x.
> 
> Btw bored I was just looking for you, PM incoming.


I knew what you meant.


----------



## End3R

Murdered: Soul Suspect

Beautiful game with a compelling story (has a nice twist ending that isn't predictable). I just finished it yesterday and can say the only thing I was really disappointed by was how short it was. My playthough was between 6-7 hours.


----------



## PCModderMike

__
https://flic.kr/p/14810678365


__
https://flic.kr/p/14624132097


__
https://flic.kr/p/14624013529


----------



## Rebellion88

How could you post a pic of all that TNT and not show us the aftermath! Come on


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us


----------



## BradleyW

Is that in-game shot? Looks like a cartoon.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is that in-game shot? Looks like a cartoon.


photo mode


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> photo mode


Is it possible to play this game on PS4 using KB/M?


----------



## pez

It plays much like the Uncharted games do, so IMO, it's better on a controller. Moreso like early versions of Assassin's Creed are better (once again, IMO







) to play with a (Xbox) controller.


----------



## BradleyW

But can I use KB/M with this game on the PS4?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But can I use KB/M with this game on the PS4?


no


----------



## BradleyW

Well, there goes my idea of buying PS4.


----------



## 222Panther222

REmake




FFX


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, there goes my idea of buying PS4.


And what a lousy excuse, for one a game such as LOU is better played with a controller. Even with my PC I play most action adventure games with a wireless 360 controller. BF4 online and some other FPS games I use the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> And what a lousy excuse, for one a game such as LOU is better played with a controller.


Well I disagree with that, as do others apparently. What makes controller better for that game? It's a shooter so the precision of a mouse is always helpful. It would just need a walk button if it had KB+M compatibility. I find controllers to be better only for racing games where a KB+M is just unusable.


----------



## pez

And let's not get on that topic







.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well I disagree with that, as do others apparently. What makes controller better for that game? It's a shooter so the precision of a mouse is always helpful. It would just need a walk button if it had KB+M compatibility. I find controllers to be better only for racing games where a KB+M is just unusable.


A shooter?! There is very few shooting involved, and even the shooting mechanics are far from a shooter.

For sure this is not the type of game one should by because of pretty graphics.

The Last Of Us Remastared....


----------



## the9quad

I prefer to play third person shooters with a controller, since they aren't "real" shooters anyway. TLOU,Uncharted, Tomb Raider etc.. are more adventure games then shooter and there is melee. So a mouse just feels janky in those kind of games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And let's not get on that topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Too late.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I prefer to play third person shooters with a controller, since they aren't "real" shooters anyway. TLOU,Uncharted, Tomb Raider etc.. are more adventure games then shooter and there is melee. So a mouse just feels janky in those kind of games.


How does a mouse feel janky? Usually I see people saying they just prefer sticks for movement. Though I don't like controllers for that, I even prefer to platform with KB+M due to the speed and precision of a mouse for controlling movement. On top of that controllers have no hotkeys, lower quality, not enough buttons leading to reduced functionality in games (consoles are made for casual gaming after all)... imagine Divinity: Original Sin and other real RPGs on a controller. I find controllers to be worse for everything but driving, I always found the whole "third person = controller" rule to be strange. Too bad Aimpad never got fully funded on Kickstarter.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Too late.
> How does a mouse feel janky? Usually I see people saying they just prefer sticks for movement. Though I don't like controllers for that, I even prefer to platform with KB+M due to the speed and precision of a mouse for controlling movement. On top of that controllers have no hotkeys, lower quality, not enough buttons leading to reduced functionality in games (consoles are made for casual gaming after all)... imagine Divinity: Original Sin and other real RPGs on a controller. I find controllers to be worse for everything but driving, I always found the whole "third person = controller" rule to be strange. Too bad Aimpad never got fully funded on Kickstarter.


because it feels janky thats why. Do I ask you why you like chocolate and hate vanilla?







I think 3rd person semi platform semi shooter games feel janky with a mouse, that is all there is to it. Really no argument necessary. It's like there is an extra layer of disconnect going on for the platformer/melee stuff, since half of it is mouse and the other half is the keyboard, so the controller feels more visceral in that regard. Now you might feel other wise, and that is cool, I was saying what I prefer and that is why.

That said, I am absolutely horrendous with a controller when it comes to shooting anything, but they generally aren't the type of games where it really matters. And I know it sounds counter intuitive, but the controller adds that extra layer of difficulty, where shooting with a mouse in these games would be stupidly easy and break the game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> It's like there is an extra layer of disconnect going on for the platformer/melee stuff, since half of it is mouse and the other half is the keyboard.


Well I am curious as to why you don't feel this in first person games. But I suppose it's not something you can explain, you're probably just used to controllers for third person games.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well I am curious as to why you don't feel this in first person games. But I suppose it's not something you can explain, you're probably just used to controllers for third person games.


yeah your right I couldnt explain it, I am just used to it.







I couldn't imagine playing most games with a controller, but uncharted/tomb raider type games feel more natural that way to me.

I think because the 3rd person view makes it feel like I am controlling a puppet, whereas 1st person feels like I am in it. So i guess to me its like I am driving the character, and the game pad feels like the right tool, and in typical FPS games the 1 to 1 of the mouse feels like the the right tool.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> yeah your right I couldnt explain it, I am just used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine playing most games with a controller, but uncharted/tomb raider type games feel more natural that way to me.


I was a console gamer initially and used controllers for over a decade before PC gaming, and now I use KB+M for everything. I guess I found too many benefits with KB+M. Anyway to continue this thread I'll post a magnificent screenshot of an orichalcum ingot from Skyrim.


----------



## Saq

God Mode Downsample vs Not downsampling:

Use ctrl + mousewheel to see the difference.


----------



## BradleyW

I just point blank refuse to use a controller unless I am playing FIFA 14 or a racing / flying game. Everything else I use KB M. Even games like Tomb Raider and AC. I just love the precision and accurate movements of the KB M.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> And what a lousy excuse, for one a game such as LOU is better played with a controller. Even with my PC I play most action adventure games with a wireless 360 controller. BF4 online and some other FPS games I use the keyboard and mouse.


Good for you.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just point blank refuse to use a controller unless I am playing FIFA 14 or a racing / flying game. Everything else I use KB M. Even games like Tomb Raider and AC. I just love the precision and accurate movements of the KB M.
> Good for you.


Right on dude, I can definitely see where your coming from. We all got our preferences. I will say this though, tlou is pretty good, but not go out and by a ps4 good.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Right on dude, I can definitely see where your coming from. We all got our preferences. I will say this though, tlou is pretty good, but not go out and by a ps4 good.


Yeah, I don't think it is worth £350 just to play 1 game. If only we had it for PC.








Cheers.


----------



## Descadent

you can use a keyboard/mouse with xim on ps4/xboxone.... it's just an adapter...also both consoles support kb/m it's the devs who won't implement it in their games because as we all know kb/m > controllers and it wouldn't be fair splitting up fan bases for competitive mp on consoles


----------



## pez

Well you wouldn't have to since it's on PS3 anyways







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well I disagree with that, as do others apparently. What makes controller better for that game? It's a shooter so the precision of a mouse is always helpful. It would just need a walk button if it had KB+M compatibility. I find controllers to be better only for racing games where a KB+M is just unusable.


You can disagree but you are wrong, I have actually sat down and played through the game and it is an action adventure title which plays and controls like tombraider, its not a COD or Battlefield game where a keyboard and mouse are preferred over a controller.

Drakes uncharted, Tlou and Tombraider are all better played with a controller in hand rather than a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> *You can disagree but you are wrong*, I have actually sat down and played through the game and it is an action adventure title which plays and controls like tombraider, its not a COD or Battlefield game where a keyboard and mouse are preferred over a controller.
> 
> Drakes uncharted, Tlou and Tombraider are all better played with a controller in hand rather than a keyboard and mouse.


Are you one of those guy's where your opinion is factual and everyone else is wrong?

Also, you won't like this. I loved Tomb Raider on a KB/M. Oh wait, I'm wrong aren't I?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well I am curious as to why you don't feel this in first person games. But I suppose it's not something you can explain, you're probably just used to controllers for third person games.


No I agree with him, it does feel different and not as smooth with a 3rd person game when using a keyboard and mouse. True FPS games do not give the same type of feel when using keyboard and mouse, it feels smooth and natural just like a 3rd person adventure game feels with a controller in hand.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you one of those guy's where your opinion is factual and everyone else is wrong?


That certainly works both ways, I see you and someone else is pretty forceful in their own preferences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Also, you won't like this. I loved Tomb Raider on a KB/M. Oh wait, I'm wrong aren't I?


Honestly I couldnt care less if you played tombraider with a keyboard and mouse while standing on your head. Before I purchased the wireless 360 controller I too played through Tomb Raider with a keyboard and mouse but I prefer the controller for this type of game, you dont.... so as you said earlier "good for you".


----------



## Blaise170

I personally prefer controllers for games where precision doesn't matter all that much. Batman: Arkham City comes to mind. But please stop with the off topic banter.









Game over in Batman: AA


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> When the majority chooses a controller over a keyboard and mouse for a 3rd person action adventure game then its obviously for a reason other than an opinon, sorry you cant seem to comprehend simple logic.


That's because games are designed for consoles, that doesn't make a controller inherently better.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> That's because games are designed for consoles, that doesn't make a controller inherently better.


When it is a 3rd person action adventure title a controller is better, regardless of what system the game is designed for.


----------



## philhalo66

this guy sounds like a console fanboy. it's a known fact that KB / M is better, anyone who argues is an uninformed idiot or a console fanboy.
anyway back on topic some kerbal space program


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Do you actually know what a fact is vs an opinion? can you comprehend something as basic as a fact? Here I will help you.... when more people pick a controller to play a 3rd person action/adventure game with vs the number of folks who use a keyboard and mouse then its pretty obvious that something more than "a mere opinion" is at work here. People choose the controller for the simple FACT that it is better suited for such games.


Again - you're wrong.

That just means that some people are more comfortable playing a certain game with a controller, where others are more comfortable with m+kb. I played Skyrim with a controller and with m+kb and I preferred it with m+kb. Skyrim also has 3rd and first person views, so meaning it's in 3rd person doesn't mean it's automatically suited for controller.

What about Path of Exile? That's technically 3rd person, but m+kb seems to feel more comfortable to me. Your 'logic' on this opinion vs fact matter is just ridiculous.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> this guy sounds like a console fanboy. it's a known fact that KB / M is better, anyone who argues is an uninformed idiot or a console fanboy.
> anyway back on topic some kerbal space program


Oh yes, im a huge console fanboy... my specs really show that. Keyboard and mouse have their place in games such as battlefield or COD but for action adventure titles the controller is the preferred choice even amongst the PC crowd.


----------



## End3R

My *opinion* on the matter is that controllers are simply more comfortable to use. If utility was never an issue, I'd never use a keyboard/mouse over a controller, I can't slouch back in my chair or lay down on my bed with a keyboard/mouse - at least not without feeling uncomfortable.

When a game is designed with using a controller in mind, you usually won't be missing out on any functionality, and some games are even gimping yourself as the controls sometimes feel more awkward with mouse/keyboard - look at Skyrim and Dark Souls, their keyboard/mouse controls are so bad (in comparison with a controller) you may as well not even play the game. In Skyrim I'm talking specifically about navigating menus, which was so frustrating to do with a keyboard, having to constantly take my hand off my mouse to use my arrow keys, awful.

Now there are situations where you need the utility of a keyboard/mouse, like when playing MMOs and you have too many abilities to hotkey (excpet ffxiv, i was able to raid in that with a controller because they set it up with that in mind, and allowed you to switch hotkey layouts on the fly.) I also wouldn't be caught dead trying to be competitive in an FPS where other people are also using a mouse/keyboard, but if it's on a console and everyone else is also using a controller then it's fair game.

I'd say the argument could be made that in games like Dark Souls that are still PvP oriented, you are at a disadvantage using a keyboard/mouse over someone who uses a controller.


----------



## End3R

They should really re-release the gamecube keyboard for pcs lol - anyone else buy one of these for PSO?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> They should really re-release the gamecube keyboard for pcs lol - anyone else buy one of these for PSO?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quite possibly the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Wishmaker




----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> He's been reported already? You'd think he'd learn by now.


Learn by now? I have yet to hear from a single mod or admin on this site regarding anything thing I have said and rightfully so since I have done no wrong here. Its funny how I am the one being cornered and attacked with name calling and personal insults yet im the troll? LMBO.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What game is this bud? Looks like SWtoR?

What process do you guys use for taking screenshots and getting the image quality as close to your actual gameplay quality? I've been taking screenshots with FRAPS but I'm still not 100% happy with how they turn out


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> What game is this bud? Looks like SWtoR?
> 
> What process do you guys use for taking screenshots and getting the image quality as close to your actual gameplay quality? I've been taking screenshots with FRAPS but I'm still not 100% happy with how they turn out


That's wildstar, and I use FRAPS as well, it's not perfect but it's as close as you're gonna get. The built in screenshot hotkey with GeDoSaTo's mod in Dark Souls 2 is really high quality and completely removes your HUD, but I don't know how to make that work in anything but Dark Souls.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That's wildstar, and I use FRAPS as well, it's not perfect but it's as close as you're gonna get. The built in screenshot hotkey with GeDoSaTo's mod in Dark Souls 2 is really high quality and completely removes your HUD, but I don't know how to make that work in anything but Dark Souls.


Ah I just thought the first picture was from SWToR as I saw 'Jedi' in your character information.

Do you save the images as BMPs and upload them here?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Ah I just thought the first picture was from SWToR as I saw 'Jedi' in your character information.
> 
> Do you save the images as BMPs and upload them here?


I save them as bmp and then upload them to imgur, then usually post them here.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I save them as bmp and then upload them to imgur, then usually post them here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll try that with Arma 3 when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## Blaise170




----------



## Blaise170

No you are spamming off topic banter and attacking the opinions of others. These are mature forums, not reddit.


----------



## Blaise170

More Tetris.


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*

.


----------



## CptAsian

Also, this is how real men play Minecraft.


----------



## philhalo66

anyway back on topic, after many many prototypes i perfected my mars rover design it has a docking port on the back so i can transfer it properly to other planets but you do need a counter weight or the rocket goes haywire


----------



## BradleyW

*WATCH_DOGS*

.


----------



## Zipperly

Bradley those are straight up some of the best shots I have seen of this game. Nice work.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *WATCH_DOGS*
> 
> .
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2121854/width/700/height/1000]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2121854/width/700/height/1000[/URL]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2121863/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2121863/width/700/height/1000/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Are you using any mods in Watch Dogs? I don't think the game looks like that without mods(?) does it?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you using any mods in Watch Dogs? I don't think the game looks like that without mods(?) does it?


Probably using TheWorse mod which turns on all the pretty next-gen features they disabled prior to launch to make the pc release be more inline with the consoles. Really underhanded stuff uplay did with that game, as much as I want to play it, I refuse to support them and pay full price so I'm waiting for it to drop below $20.


----------



## nepas

So,has the "handbags at dawn" finished between you guys?

btw: Opinions are like a holes,everyone has one and they all stink









Couple of random GTA IV screen to keep ontopic:


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned

Reminder to please be respectful of each other. Keep personal comments toward each other out of differing opinions.

If your post was removed and you did not receive a PM, it's because it was chained to the discussion of replies and removed to keep discussion from becoming disjointed and not making sense.

Please move forward with [*Official] Screenshot of Your Games Thread* and any question regarding removed posts please feel free to PM me. Do not discuss action in this thread.

Thank guys.


----------



## philhalo66

Some Battlefield 4


and Bioshock before the stupid safe glitch


----------



## DiaSin

Being accused of hacks when you play legit feels quite good.

CoD: Ghosts


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are you using any mods in Watch Dogs? I don't think the game looks like that without mods(?) does it?


I'm using TheWorse E3 mod 1.0v. I was the advisor for the final version.

.


----------



## the9quad

Installed Quake Live last night out of boredom with modern shooters. I had so much fun. I used to play this (quake 3) game back in 1999 so much I would see q3dm6 when i laid down to sleep and here it is 15 years later and it is still just as good. Of course having not played in over a decade, my skills are not even close to what they used to be and for the first 7 games I got trounced (holy heck these guys are good)....

but today, today gentlemen is a day of victory!!!! Match was so close, so much adrenalin pumping at the end, haven't felt that in a game in years, that is something the modern games just dont replicate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Also, this is how real men play Minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mind sharing your mods?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> /thread cleaned
> 
> Reminder to please be respectful of each other. Keep personal comments toward each other out of differing opinions.
> 
> If your post was removed and you did not receive a PM, it's because it was chained to the discussion of replies and removed to keep discussion from becoming disjointed and not making sense.
> 
> Please move forward with [*Official] Screenshot of Your Games Thread* and any question regarding removed posts please feel free to PM me. Do not discuss action in this thread.
> 
> Thank guys.


Thank you







.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Mind sharing your mods?


The only mod that I have that actually changes the way the game looks is this shader mod.

And I'm using this shader pack. Ultra version, of course.

Do note that depending on your version of Minecraft, you might need Forge. I think Optifine is also highly recommended.

Really easy to install, and it really looks amazing.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> A shooter?! There is very few shooting involved, and even the shooting mechanics are far from a shooter.
> 
> For sure this is not the type of game one should by because of pretty graphics.
> 
> The Last Of Us Remastared....


Hmm I smell BS. My remastered looks nothing like the crap shots you posted. That looks exactly like the ps3 version and you're trying to pass it off as PS4. Your Joel model even has low res textures.

Here's actual shots from the remastered that I took







I mean look at Joel in my screenshot compared to yours.


----------



## the9quad

TLOU remastered looks awesome, imo. It's not as pretty as some games, and it looks a little flat sometimes, but overall its pretty sweet looking and I agree theturbofd that smartdroids pics don't do it justice.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Installed Quake Live last night out of boredom with modern shooters. I had so much fun. I used to play this (quake 3) game back in 1999 so much I would see q3dm6 when i laid down to sleep and here it is 15 years later and it is still just as good. Of course having not played in over a decade, my skills are not even close to what they used to be and for the first 7 games I got trounced (holy heck these guys are good)....
> 
> but today, today gentlemen is a day of victory!!!! Match was so close, so much adrenalin pumping at the end, haven't felt that in a game in years, that is something the modern games just dont replicate.


Quake live is one of the few games I still have alot of fun with these days, that and UT2004. You dont even need the full installer to enjoy UT2004 either, just run the demo and look for DM_Rankin.


----------



## Blaise170

Quake Live reminds me of the old school shooter I used to play, Command & Conquer Renegade. Unfortunately it's pretty hard to find a server these days since they used to run on GameSpy and GameSpy closed down awhile back.


----------



## Erza

The Last of Us Remastered looks great.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

World of Warcraft, now this one is a bit tricky... You gotta have modifyGetCursorPos set to True AND False. Sometimes the game wont go into the whole fullscreen and just give you a little image in the top left, but setting this to setting to True and False after restarting Wow.exe seems to fullscreen it. But even after you've got it fullscreened, you still have to have modifyGetCursorPos set to true regardless, so you can click buttons. And even after you've finally got all of that sorted, clicking on the buttons will reset your cursor to a random position on the screen. But you'll be able to play it in the resolution you like, so that's all that matters.

WoW in 3200x1800.













Make sure you set the in game api to directx 9.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> WoW in 3200x1800.


No resolution increase is going to make that PoS game look good. It's graphics looked 5 years out of date when it released 10 years ago.


----------



## Descadent

well that's because it's running off w3 engine....and was in development 5 years before it came out..theoretically wow is 15+ years old but i'm sorry it still has a great art style....but your insistent need to poop on the games people play in this thread is unnecessary


----------



## End3R

Aww sounds like I touched a nerve, sorry but that game is trash.

Also not sure what makes you think I have an "insistent" need to be negative about screenshots, because looking back through the past few days I don't see any negative posts from me (other than the one you were replying to just now) in this thread. So please do enlighten me.

Looking back, the last negative thing I said was 5 days ago and it was about Titanfall, another trash game, lol. But I've been nothing but positive and helpful between then and now. ^_^


----------



## Descadent

just wow...at least you proved my point... i guess the millions of people playing wow and all the sales tf has had means it's trash...


----------



## End3R

Just because something is a commercial success doesn't mean it isn't a trash game made by a trash company.

Over 1 million people bought a "pet rock" you think that isn't trash?


----------



## the9quad

A lot of people hate vanilla and love chocolate, vanilla pudding is trash to those people. That says absolutley nothing about vanilla pudding but it does say something about chocolate lovers.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> No resolution increase is going to make that PoS game look good. It's graphics looked 5 years out of date when it released 10 years ago.


Keep in mind that when running the directx 9 api in WoW. The textures are alot more blurrier than what you see in directx 11. Especially when you look at vanilla'd textures, such as the illidan tabard, the crackled road of durotar.

Hell, this is only a small bump in the resolution as well, imagine something more insane like 10k and above.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Installed Quake Live last night out of boredom with modern shooters. I had so much fun. I used to play this (quake 3) game back in 1999 so much I would see q3dm6 when i laid down to sleep and here it is 15 years later and it is still just as good. Of course having not played in over a decade, my skills are not even close to what they used to be and for the first 7 games I got trounced (holy heck these guys are good)....
> 
> but today, today gentlemen is a day of victory!!!! Match was so close, so much adrenalin pumping at the end, haven't felt that in a game in years, that is something the modern games just dont replicate.


Then you should definitely check out Toxikk if you haven't early









http://www.joystiq.com/2014/08/03/toxikk-double-jumps-back-to-the-roots-of-arena-shooters/


----------



## boredgunner

I'm quite the opposite, whenever I play a PvP shooter it's either Natural Selection 2 or Rising Storm. Usually the former... instead of only testing reaction times like the classics, it also tests strategic thinking and teamwork. Way more complex than just about every other PvP shooter. Rising Storm just has that level of authenticity I like. Looks great with 2x SGSSAA and sounds amazing on my A900X + Titanium HD setup.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hmm I smell BS. My remastered looks nothing like the crap shots you posted. That looks exactly like the ps3 version and you're trying to pass it off as PS4. Your Joel model even has low res textures.
> 
> Here's actual shots from the remastered that I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Joel in my screenshot compared to yours.


It looks exactly like mine, joel's pic is a pre rendered cut scene...ur such a noob.

the BS smell must have come from your own house for sure. I don't even know what you're trying to imply?! I are you trying to said that I don't have a crappy PS4? Lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

What's with all the hostility in this thread. Looks like it needs a cleaning again.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What's with all the hostility in this thread. Looks like it needs a cleaning again.


Trash, trash everywhere


----------



## Rebellion88

If you have something to say, use your brain have some manners, and if you don't agree what someone has posted that is fine either say it in a nice constructive way or not at all.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Then you should definitely check out Toxikk if you haven't early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2014/08/03/toxikk-double-jumps-back-to-the-roots-of-arena-shooters/


I have been playing OpenArena on Linux for quite some time now, it simply blows the doors of any modern shooter. Its graphics are obviously old but the competition factor and instant gratification is something the slow plodding walk two miles get shot BF3/BF4 cant hope manage, COD also isn't anywhere near these games. I was on quake live for a time but its not on Linux, however I belive this will soon change when QL comes to steam which im really looking forward too









I wish more space / jump shooters would come out.

graphics aren't everything










having said that , i like the mixture of Scfi and medieval pagan stuff


----------



## kx11

TLOU


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm quite the opposite, whenever I play a PvP shooter it's either Natural Selection 2 or Rising Storm. Usually the former... instead of only testing reaction times like the classics, it also tests strategic thinking and teamwork. Way more complex than just about every other PvP shooter. Rising Storm just has that level of authenticity I like. Looks great with 2x SGSSAA and sounds amazing on my A900X + Titanium HD


I respect that, but I just couldn't get into the sedate pace. Like I said it's something about the movement (double jump, strafe jump, air control, rocket jumps, etc..) combined with twitch shooting that is just so much more competitively appealing to me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I respect that, but I just couldn't get into the sedate pace. Like I said it's something about the movement (double jump, strafe jump, air control, rocket jumps, etc..) combined with twitch shooting that is just so much more competitively appealing to me.


Natural Selection 2 actually has a very fast pace like the classics, might be worth checking out. The first one is free on Steam if you already own Half Life.


----------



## End3R

*Murdered: Soul Suspect*


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Natural Selection 2 actually has a very fast pace like the classics, might be worth checking out. The first one is free on Steam if you already own Half Life.


Thanks, but I own it, actually.


----------



## Hl86

WoW with Enb and Sweetfx.


----------



## End3R

*Only If*


----------



## kx11

interesting title

it's FTP but what is there to do ?!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> interesting title
> 
> it's FTP but what is there to do ?!


I haven't quite figured that out yet, the voice acting reminds me of Far Cry 3, and it's pretty trippy.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I haven't quite figured that out yet, the voice acting reminds me of Far Cry 3, and it's pretty trippy.


Looks interesting but without a goal I'd be put off by it pretty quick.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Looks interesting but without a goal I'd be put off by it pretty quick.


Well so far the objective is to escape. It starts out with you going to a party, blacking out, and waking up in an unknown environment receiving instructions from a some guy on an intercom. I've only made it as far as the park which isn't that far. The guy talking to you reminds me of Voss in Far Cry 3.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> The only mod that I have that actually changes the way the game looks is this shader mod.
> 
> And I'm using this shader pack. Ultra version, of course.
> 
> Do note that depending on your version of Minecraft, you might need Forge. I think Optifine is also highly recommended.
> 
> Really easy to install, and it really looks amazing.


I haven't managed to get into modding it yet, but yours just looked simple, but really good. Thanks for sharing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm quite the opposite, whenever I play a PvP shooter it's either Natural Selection 2 or Rising Storm. Usually the former... instead of only testing reaction times like the classics, it also tests strategic thinking and teamwork. Way more complex than just about every other PvP shooter. Rising Storm just has that level of authenticity I like. Looks great with 2x SGSSAA and sounds amazing on my A900X + Titanium HD setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 for the Titanium HD. Paired with my amp and HD650, I get the lovely 'omg how did you know I was coming up behind you' in BC2 all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What's with all the hostility in this thread. Looks like it needs a cleaning again.


Yeah, it's starting to remind me of why I stopped visiting this thread for a while







.

More BC2 whoring:


----------



## boredgunner

Modded Dragon Age: Origins. Even my old, cheap IPS monitor really brought the colors to life compared to my previous TN monitors.


















Doorways, one of the most atmospheric and under-appreciated games I've played recently.


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> +1 for the Titanium HD. Paired with my amp and HD650, I get the lovely 'omg how did you know I was coming up behind you' in BC2 all the time.


Must be hax!


----------



## jim2point0

*Blur*.


----------



## Descadent

don't get me started on blur...the fact there is no more blur or pgr is beyond aggravating and just makes me angry


----------



## jim2point0

Here's some colors to cheer you up


----------



## kx11

Only if

what a weird broken game, good thing it's free


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Only if
> 
> what a weird broken game, good thing it's free


What exactly about it for you was broken? I've made it as far as the park so far.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> What exactly about it for you was broken? I've made it as far as the park so far.


tried to launch it in 4k res full/windowed and it crashes , also can't control graphics options,sound and hud !!

i understand it's still a beta but that is what i feel


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> tried to launch it in 4k res full/windowed and it crashes , also can't control graphics options,sound and hud !!
> 
> i understand it's still a beta but that is what i feel


You are in the minority with that res, not sure why you are shocked it doesn't work right especially being a F2P game which probably has little to zero support outside of your typical LCD resolutions.


----------



## jim2point0

More Blur


----------



## kx11

The Last Of Us R


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> The Last of Us


The Last of Us is released on PC? o_0


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Last of Us is released on PC? o_0


No sir, afraid not.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Dishonored


----------



## Saq

Yep she's definately dishonored







.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The Last of Us is released on PC? o_0


i wish


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us


----------



## philhalo66

minecraft


----------



## jim2point0

Blur thumbnails!

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126382/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126385/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126386/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126387/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126388/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126391/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126392/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126395/

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126380/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126389/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126390/ http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2126393/


----------



## KnightAngel

More FFXIV pics.
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08032014_084941_zps7b9974e1.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08062014_085333_zps4d077fa0.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08072014_114046_zps343fb418.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08032014_100521_zps2ac0bd3c.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08062014_083932_zpsb85a99d5.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08072014_114030_zpse02d3b16.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/red1holla/media/ffxiv_08072014_114250_zpsdbc072ba.png.html


----------



## th3illusiveman

Mass Effect 3


----------



## crazyg0od33

So Ryse is coming to PC with 4K support - cant WAIT to see screenshots of that


----------



## jim2point0

4K is so 3 years aog.

I'll take a lot of 8K screenshots =)


----------



## crazyg0od33

Works for me haha


----------



## kx11

16:9 is kinda boring actually

21:9 and 4:3 ftw


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 16:9 is kinda boring actually
> 
> 21:9 and 4:3 ftw


I actually just got in on the massdrop for the LG34UM94 (the pro model of the UM95) 34" 3440x1440 21:9 monitor!

I'm beyond excited for it to come in!


----------



## kx11

The Last of Us Remastered

downsampled from 11557x4953 to 1600x686
Photo mode
70 images
PTgui + photoshop to crop and sharpen










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I actually just got in on the massdrop for the LG34UM94 (the pro model of the UM95) 34" 3440x1440 21:9 monitor!
> 
> I'm beyond excited for it to come in!


i hope you'll like this one


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i hope you'll like this one


I think I will!!!


----------



## Sterling84

TLOU


----------



## Descadent

we should just rename this to screenshots of last of us

just kidding





















but hey i'm like the only one in the world that didn't like it i think lol...mostly because of the horrible ps3 controller i suppose but the game in general was just annoying to me...especially the ai that tags along with you that would just run to clickers and not attack them at all... i'm sure with ps4 controller it's a lot better though


----------



## Chavez




----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah that was the one thing (I guess 2) that I didn't like - other than that I loved it.

The controller, and the fact that ellie could literally stand in the open and not be detected took me out of the experience. I haven't started on the PS4 yet, but I have to soon!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> we should just rename this to screenshots of last of us
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey i'm like the only one in the world that didn't like it i think lol...mostly because of the horrible ps3 controller i suppose but the game in general was just annoying to me...especially the ai that tags along with you that would just run to clickers and not attack them at all... i'm sure with ps4 controller it's a lot better though


Horrible PS3 controller? I never thought that at all but I definitely like the xbox controller far better. As others have said maybe you will like it better with the PS4 controller.


----------



## Descadent

the thumbsticks on the ps3 controller were just so odd feeling with rounded thumbsticks and just way they moved especially compared to the 360 controller and xbox one/ps4. that and no triggers... i hated shooters on ps3 with aim and fire on buttons like l1 and r1. ps4's ds4 is just wayyy better


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> we should just rename this to screenshots of last of us
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hey i'm like the only one in the world that didn't like it i think lol...mostly because of the horrible ps3 controller i suppose but the game in general was just annoying to me...especially the ai that tags along with you that would just run to clickers and not attack them at all... i'm sure with ps4 controller it's a lot better though


I don't like it either, it's far too dumbed down and consolized for my taste. Too little ambition for me to respect it. All the effort goes into the cutscenes, voice acting, and marketing, and not the actual gameplay sections which are just too linear, lacking in detail, and overly generic. For something with all its emphasis on cutscenes, it doesn't have stand-out writing either. It wants to emulate a movie, I don't prefer such games. Playing it a second time would lead to the exact same experience. I'd rather watch a movie than a pretend one, and get far better performances, more impressive cinematography, a much better cinematic experience without having to deal with boring filler gameplay.

PS3 controller, XBOX 360 controller, they're both terrible. All of my XBOX 360 controllers wear out too quickly, the sticks in particular, causing my cars to want to steer themselves in every racing game I play. Controllers just have too limited functionality, lack of precision, and awful build quality to begin with. Even on mouse and keyboard, The Last of Us would have bored me to death.


----------



## SoIAS

His pose looks kinda funny from the first screen point of view.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't like it either, it's far too dumbed down and consolized for my taste. Too little ambition for me to respect it. All the effort goes into the cutscenes, voice acting, and marketing, and not the actual gameplay sections which are just too linear, lacking in detail, and overly generic. For something with all its emphasis on cutscenes, it doesn't have stand-out writing either. It wants to emulate a movie, I don't prefer such games. Playing it a second time would lead to the exact same experience. I'd rather watch a movie than a pretend one, and get far better performances, more impressive cinematography, a much better cinematic experience without having to deal with boring filler gameplay.
> 
> PS3 controller, XBOX 360 controller, they're both terrible. All of my XBOX 360 controllers wear out too quickly, the sticks in particular, causing my cars to want to steer themselves in every racing game I play. Controllers just have too limited functionality, lack of precision, and awful build quality to begin with. Even on mouse and keyboard, The Last of Us would have bored me to death.


Not to in any way derail the thread or argue or anything, but are there any console games you do like? I feel like I've seen both on here and the EVGA forums (you're there as well, right?) that it just seems that you're one of, if not not the biggest anti - console advocate I've seen, and I've always just been curious for people with that mindset, why is it like that and what would change your opinions?

I don't know how rude that comes of as because I don't mean it like that, I've just always wondered...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoIAS*
> 
> His pose looks kinda funny from the first screen point of view.


Those aren't showing up for me, though I can open them in a new tab.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Not to in any way derail the thread or argue or anything, but are there any console games you do like? I feel like I've seen both on here and the EVGA forums (you're there as well, right?) that it just seems that you're one of, if not not the biggest anti - console advocate I've seen, and I've always just been curious for people with that mindset, why is it like that and what would change your opinions?
> 
> I don't know how rude that comes of as because I don't mean it like that, I've just always wondered...


Better games would change my mind. They were better 10+ years ago before the casual era. I'm a fan of the first three Silent Hill games, especially the second. I did enjoy Forza 4 and even Gran Turismo 5. GTA V looked like it might be a good game, but I barely played it as I'm now waiting for the PC version.


----------



## Lhotse

_"Le Coup de Grace"_

*Nuketown 2025 - Black Ops II*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-08-09_00003_zps73fcf411.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider

Jim2point0 table
sweetfx ( SMAA )


----------



## BradleyW

Tomb Raider, great game!


----------



## Descadent

i loved it! although I would have enjoy it more if there were less spawning enemies and little more required exploration


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i loved it! although I would have enjoy it more if there were less spawning enemies and little more required exploration


Some old school tombs would have made it perfect. I liked the game, just didn't really have any real tombs liek they used to have. The presentation was great, the shooting was better than the old ones, but the actual tomb raidering was a letdown. Still double dipped on it for PC and PS4.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Some old school tombs would have made it perfect. I liked the game, just didn't really have any real tombs liek they used to have. The presentation was great, the shooting was better than the old ones, but the actual tomb raidering was a letdown. Still double dipped on it for PC and PS4.


well lara said in the game that she hates Tombs


----------



## Lhotse

*NOSGOTH - Beta*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-08-10_00002_zps6b6a43b7.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-08-10_00005_zpsdaae1e27.jpg.html


----------



## zecumbe




----------



## the9quad

Is that star citizen? pretty screens,. Be cool when there is a full game, hopefully they can pull it off.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Is that star citizen? pretty screens,. Be cool when there is a full game, hopefully they can pull it off.


I hope so too. Only reason I won't touch it now is because of the performance.


----------



## philhalo66

*Crysis Warhead*

*Minecraft







*

*Skyrim*


----------



## End3R




----------



## crazyg0od33

what game is that?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what game is that?


Dark Souls 2


----------



## Descadent

that does not look appealing at all

trash


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## philhalo66

Bad company 2



Skyrim







2560x1600


----------



## BradleyW

BFBC2 was the best BF game IMO.


----------



## Descadent

bfbc2 vietnam was


----------



## Classif13d

GTA IV+ENB GTA V Beta by Alexandra Rizel


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> bfbc2 vietnam was


I honestly think the original had better maps like Arica Harbour, Port Valdez and more which is why I enjoyed it more, though I did enjoy Vietnam except for Vantage Point, horrible map IMO.


----------



## TheRadik

*Super Street Fitghter IV Arcade Edition Ver 2014*

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

P.T.

Silent Hills by kojima
photoshop>photomerge ( 4 shots )


----------



## mboner1

Sims 4 - create a sim demo


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Need For Speed - The Run*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## pez

Wow, Tomb Raider and The Run both look great. I definitely didn't expect the Run to look anything like that.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, Tomb Raider and The Run both look great. I definitely didn't expect the Run to look anything like that.


If you haven't played the run you're missing out. I have finished it like 5 different times.


----------



## Lhotse

*Nosgoth*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-08-15_00001_zpsab356189.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Need for Speed - The Run*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Descadent

i haven't seen many people actually like the run.. .interesting.... i know when i played the demo on that mission with a bunch of ice the car's handling was just so odd to me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> If you haven't played the run you're missing out. I have finished it like 5 different times.


There's quite a few games I actually need to play. I've finally stopped the endless purchase of Steam games, so now I'm trying to catch up on them. The one thing that gets me is online games. I play BC2 so much that I don't really play many other games. At least I've taken a break from CS:S...for now.


----------



## jim2point0

I was pretty excited to finally be able to hack a free camera into Tomb Raider. I have no idea how far I am into the game. Just got to the helicopter.












^^ that ones a thumbnail


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i haven't seen many people actually like the run.. .interesting.... i know when i played the demo on that mission with a bunch of ice the car's handling was just so odd to me


I picked up a stack of NIB games for $1.50 each not long ago, The Run being one of them. Considering the price, I enjoyed it, but I also didn't expect it to be anything other than what it is...a "pretty" arcade racer. It was OK, and certainly not the worst racing game I've played. I have pretty much played the entire Need For Speed series though, and for the most part, enjoyed all of them. Just don't expect it to be something it isn't, and you'll probably enjoy it. The environments/graphics alone made it worth the playthrough, in my opinion. I also just finished Fallout New Vegas, and I must sheepishly admit...I got more enjoyment from this mindless arcade racer than that crap (think S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ruined that genre for me lol).


----------



## smartdroid

PC gaming on my ARM tablet








Trine 2



Half Life 2



Portal


----------



## kx11

Hitman Absolution

Jim2point0 table
Sweetfx ( SMAA )
SRWE


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I was pretty excited to finally be able to hack a free camera into Tomb Raider. I have no idea how far I am into the game. Just got to the helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ that ones a thumbnail


I really love all your screenshots jim, but I hate that you have to hack to get them. Maybe it's the line of work I'm in, but I absolutely can't stand hackers, even benign ones who are only doing it to take screenshots. As as much as I want to like your screenshots, knowing that you're cheating to get them, makes me dislike them, I'd have much more respect for the screenshots you took, if you were simply being clever with the camera angles the game allows you to use.


----------



## jim2point0

Lol. First time I've ever heard something like that xD

Most games don't let you be clever with angles. I wouldn't take screenshots if all I could do was wall-hug to get my character out of the way, or take boring character-in-the-center shots.

Some games come with free cameras. Is it cheating in skyrim to use that? If a game doesnt have a free camera, I add it in (if I can). That's what makes it fun for me.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Lol. First time I've ever heard something like that xD


I didn't think you would have, that's why I felt it needed to be said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Most games don't let you be clever with angles. I wouldn't take screenshots if all I could do was wall-hug to get my character out of the way, or take boring character-in-the-center shots.
> 
> Some games come with free cameras. Is it cheating in skyrim to use that? If a game doesnt have a free camera, I add it in (if I can). That's what makes it fun for me.


That's all well and good, but hacking is hacking, and you're taking screenshots that would otherwise be impossible. Being given a free cam is one thing, hacking one in is another.

Again, I realize my own bias is at work here, I have to deal with (malicious) hackers all day long, so forgive me if I'm a bit curt with you. I'm simply pointing out that despite how amazing some of your screenshots are, at the end of the day, you cheated to get them.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I didn't think you would have, that's why I felt it needed to be said.
> That's all well and good, but hacking is hacking, and you're taking screenshots that would otherwise be impossible. Being given a free cam is one thing, hacking one in is another.
> 
> Again, I realize my own bias is at work here, I have to deal with (malicious) hackers all day long, so forgive me if I'm a bit curt with you. I'm simply pointing out that despite how amazing some of your screenshots are, at the end of the day, you cheated to get them.


since he bought the game he acquired the right to hack it as long as he doesn't torrent the game for free to people

same thing with Watch Dogs stutter problem , if it wasn't for hackers people would wait 4 months before getting an official patch to fix it


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I didn't think you would have, that's why I felt it needed to be said.
> That's all well and good, but hacking is hacking, and you're taking screenshots that would otherwise be impossible. Being given a free cam is one thing, hacking one in is another.
> 
> Again, I realize my own bias is at work here, I have to deal with (malicious) hackers all day long, so forgive me if I'm a bit curt with you. I'm simply pointing out that despite how amazing some of your screenshots are, at the end of the day, you cheated to get them.


But what does it matter? It's a single player game and it's just for screenshots. I'd understand if it were multi but it isn't


----------



## jim2point0

You really thought that NEEDED to be said? Ok









I really don't care if you think it's "cheating." Dealing with hackers and people just taking pretty screenshots are 2 entirely different things. There's a whole community of people out there "cheating" to get nice screenshots.

Anyways...

I'm also Cheating in Hitman Absolution.











And here's just 1 from The Witcher 2 (just testing out the freecam I made for that game)


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I didn't think you would have, that's why I felt it needed to be said.
> That's all well and good, but hacking is hacking, and you're taking screenshots that would otherwise be impossible. Being given a free cam is one thing, hacking one in is another.
> 
> Again, I realize my own bias is at work here, I have to deal with (malicious) hackers all day long, so forgive me if I'm a bit curt with you. I'm simply pointing out that despite how amazing some of your screenshots are, at the end of the day, you cheated to get them.


wow that's pretty wild.

so how about those of us who use sweetfx, downsample, force aa via driver. is that "cheating" too. that word is just so very odd in connection with screenshots and a screenshots thread, imo. how about mods? is that hacking?


----------



## nasmith2000

if a bunch of people are at the zoo taking pictures of animals from the paved walkway, is it cheating for someone to stand on the hotdog stand to get a killer picture of the ferocious tiger?

deep stuff.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> so how about those of us who use sweetfx, downsample, force aa via driver. is that "cheating" too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> same thing with Watch Dogs stutter problem , if it wasn't for hackers people would wait 4 months before getting an official patch to fix it


I didn't mean any offense by it, and as I already said I'm well aware my own bias' are altering my view on the situation.

I wouldn't consider fixing a stuttering issue or modding a single player game cheating (unless of course that mod allows you to actually cheat obviously) - it's a fine line obviously, I have no problem with anyone using sweetfx to alter the look of their game, but it is hacking the game to do something the developer didn't intend. Making your colors more vibrant and forcing the game to let you look anywhere you want are two very different things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> if a bunch of people are at the zoo taking pictures of animals from the paved walkway, is it cheating for someone to stand on the hotdog stand to get a killer picture of the ferocious tiger?
> 
> deep stuff.


lol

I guess it just comes down to integrity, I like looking at peoples screenshots to see what amazing things they are able to do with what the game gives them. As nice looking as they are, when I look at those screenshots, all I see is a bunch of screenshots for games that may as well not exist, because it's impossible for anyone not hacking the game to see it that way.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> if a bunch of people are at the zoo taking pictures of animals from the paved walkway, is it cheating for someone to stand on the hotdog stand to get a killer picture of the ferocious tiger?
> 
> deep stuff.


I think the better questions is:

If a bunch of news crews are at the zoo filming the new baby panda being born and one finds a better angle and then gets pushed into the bear exhibit by another anchor, is it cheating?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I really love all your screenshots jim, but I hate that you have to hack to get them. Maybe it's the line of work I'm in, but I absolutely can't stand hackers, even benign ones who are only doing it to take screenshots. As as much as I want to like your screenshots, knowing that you're cheating to get them, makes me dislike them, I'd have much more respect for the screenshots you took, if you were simply being clever with the camera angles the game allows you to use.


You better go talk to every professional photographer who touches up their photos in photoshop. They're "cheating" to get those perfect pictures.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I didn't mean any offense by it, and as I already said I'm well aware my own bias' are altering my view on the situation.
> 
> I wouldn't consider fixing a stuttering issue or modding a single player game cheating (unless of course that mod allows you to actually cheat obviously) - it's a fine line obviously, I have no problem with anyone using sweetfx to alter the look of their game, but it is hacking the game to do something the developer didn't intend. Making your colors more vibrant and forcing the game to let you look anywhere you want are two very different things.
> lol
> 
> I guess it just comes down to integrity, I like looking at peoples screenshots to see what amazing things they are able to do with what the game gives them. As nice looking as they are, when I look at those screenshots, all I see is a bunch of screenshots for games that may as well not exist, because it's impossible for anyone not hacking the game to see it that way.


again, not the strangest combinations of words i've ever seen, but way up there. the you're making it sound as though taking screenshots is some type of global competition with a standard set of rules. do you really believe that someone who adds a free cam to a video game in order to take better screenshots lacks integrity?


----------



## jim2point0

It's just a fun hobby. They're still screenshots of games. They contain all the original artwork put there by the devs. They're just from different angles. No different from promotional screenshots released by developers before a game is released. Or I guess they're not "screenshots" either because there's no way for you to see that in-game. So... I guess the devs are cheating too...


----------



## Descadent

lol cheating to get screenshots.. that's a new one


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield Bad Company 2 SP too bad you cant change the SP FOV i can't play it for more than a few minutes because it makes me sick.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 SP too bad you cant change the SP FOV i can't play it for more than a few minutes because it makes me sick.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


use flawless widescreen to fix fov in single player

nvm realized you said bfbc2


----------



## Fred B

Got my boat flipped over


----------



## Cybertox

_Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010_


----------



## nasmith2000

next car game alpha






Spoiler: MORE


----------



## Saq

Just some random screens here, no downsampling at all.. Just simply enjoying the game.

Red Faction armageddon



Payday 2





Divine Souls (plays similar to Wizardry online)


----------



## kx11

Hitman Absolution


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Split/Second*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Got my boat flipped over


is that battlefield 1942?


----------



## End3R

PSO2


----------



## TheRadik

*Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare*


----------



## End3R

Remember Me


----------



## Saq

Is Remember Me any good? I know it got average reviews, but I'll play anything with a sensible story.


----------



## Zipperly

Sure beats WOW.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Is Remember Me any good? I know it got average reviews, but I'll play anything with a sensible story.


Personally I loved it, took me about the first hr of play for it to rub off on me and after that it was very enjoyable and pretty tough in some parts of the game.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Sure beats WOW.
> Personally I loved it, took me about the first hr of play for it to rub off on me and after that it was very enjoyable and pretty tough in some parts of the game.


I also absolutely loved it. The combat is similar to the Batman Arkham games with a little more depth, the story is really good, and the soundtrack is amazing. I can't wait for Remember Me 2.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> They should really re-release the gamecube keyboard for pcs lol - anyone else buy one of these for PSO?


This thing would be pretty sweet with a Wiimote sensor in it for driving and flight sims etc.......


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa

















What the hell happened to flickr?

I had some more images but the only way to find the link is to hit the share button and try to find the link in a tiny scroll box surrounded by web code. It's a bloody nightmare


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> What the hell happened to flickr?


imgur ate it


----------



## Lhotse

*Mount and Blade: Warband*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/mb_warband2014-08-1721-38-53-07_zps6b3ea538.png.html


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Saq

Kel: Reaper of Entropy.






Game is broken already


----------



## TheRadik

*Plants Vs Zombies Garden Warfare*

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

FINALLY got Fable 3 to work in 1920x1080, but I managed to go further and actually downsample it too. Only to 3200x1800 though, as it was pretty hard on the framerate. I still had additional sharpening enabled through a sweetfx injector as well, so that made the image quality a bit nicer in the downsample.

Fable 3:











Also, about the last image, for some reason most of my visual settings went to custom, I have no idea how that occured.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kx11

" i'm not a sinner "

Hitman
sweetfx 
SRWE 
CE table by Jim2point0










no DOF version

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14968107891/in/photostream/


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Mirror's Edge:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game looks like some kind of half textured alpha F.E.A.R. I actually find myself quite liking it's artistic style, but they do take it a bit far sometimes - I mean, the white foliage doesn't look like a deliberate design decision, it just looks like a bug.
> 
> The best thing about the game is the movement. The momentum is great, and all the free running moves flow really well.


I really love the artistic style as well, and I am sad I haven't played it yet. Is it possible to mod the foliage to be green?


----------



## kx11

fable 3 is beautiful but feels outdated


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> fable 3 is beautiful but feels outdated


It is very outdated, but I always seem to enjoy the game no matter how many times I replay the story. I honestly cant see why people didn't like it.


----------



## Descadent

i absolutely hated fable 3... and i loved fable 2... fable 3 was like what the hell did they do this?!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i absolutely hated fable 3... and i loved fable 2... fable 3 was like what the hell did they do this?!


Only thing that really annoyed me about it my first playthrough is how they decide to skip past like your entire last year of prep for the end of the game so one second you're like "oh ok i still have plenty of time to gain gold to save people, let's start a new day"

next day: "THE EVIL IS HERE SIR GET READY FOR BATTLE"

Me: Wait what?


----------



## Descadent

it's always evil too! evil everywhere


----------



## Saq

Saints Row 2 (with gentlemen of the row installed and sweetfx settings on)





Don't even ask about the gorilla eyebrows, I messed that up big time







.


----------



## kx11

Hitman Absolution


----------



## DreamScar

A few from Skyrim. Building me a Hammer Princess!



As well as the VERY LAST TIME I will play Watch_Dogs, the game is great but waaaay to repetitive for me.


----------



## kx11

Hitman Absolution


----------



## LuminatX

*EVE Online*


----------



## Saq

DOOM 3 BFG, Gonna get this game finished in time to play Doom 4. Also this is the first game I've played in a long while with the Fov at 100, having it at default 80 just feels so bad.










By far not the prettiest game these days, but you gotta respect the classics man.


----------



## End3R

TESV


----------



## Saq

Bioshock 2 in Minerva's Den. Took a while to downsample this one but it worked in the end.






More soon when I've made some progress.


----------



## kx11

Alan Wake

Cinematic DX9 Mod 
CE table by Jim2point0

Cinematic DX9 Mod dl
http://1drv.ms/1dIWNzb


























i never thought chromatic aberration could make something look good


----------



## kx11

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Saq

Next car game.


----------



## maximdymok

Game is Unreal Tournament 1999


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls using dsfix. I just started playing again, almost forgot how great it is. Doing a level 1 soul run. Lets see how far i go.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## 222Panther222

Kingdom Heart Birth By Sleep


]


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


780s?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 780s?


290x


----------



## philhalo66

BF4



Borderlands 2 (free weekend)


----------



## kx11

Alan Wake


----------



## andrews2547

Gran Turismo 6 (gameplay graphics)


----------



## DiaSin

Battlefield 4, Rendered at 4k via the ingame resolution scale setting, meaning it is rendered at 4k and downscaled to my monitor's 1080p. Ultra graphics other than deferred AA disabled, since it really isn't needed at at rendering resolution as high as 3840x2160.
The map is Lumphini Garden from the latest expansion. Right-click and open any of these in a new tab to see the original resolution.


Dead Island



Battlefield Bad Company 2, just now starting to show its age a bit.


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Cybertox

*Bioshock*


----------



## philhalo66

Left 4 dead 2 BF3 conversion mod


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Left 4 dead 2 BF3 conversion mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wwwhhaaattt....I know what I'm doing later


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Left 4 dead 2 BF3 conversion mod


Where oh where can I find this gem?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wwwhhaaattt....I know what I'm doing later


Go to workshop and search for battlefield and install all the battlefield 3 mods and then the battlefield sound pack that changes the music


----------



## 8800GT

Dishonored:


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Nice Skyrim pics man. What mods are you using?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Nice Skyrim pics man. What mods are you using?


For those pictures its mostly just ENB and multiple texture mods, mixed and matched. Overall I am currently running about 350 mods total on my skyrim install.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> For those pictures its mostly just ENB and multiple texture mods, mixed and matched. Overall I am currently running about 350 mods total on my skyrim install.


Damn... no offense but the reason i like it is because it sort of has the Vanilla Ambiance to it. The lighting is obviously better and so are the textures and meshes but i like that it isn't overdone like other ENBs. it looks closer to what the devs wanted skyrim to look like when the made it. I was hoping it was afew simple mods not *350*


----------



## End3R

Skyrim


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Damn... no offense but the reason i like it is because it sort of has the Vanilla Ambiance to it. The lighting is obviously better and so are the textures and meshes but i like that it isn't overdone like other ENBs. it looks closer to what the devs wanted skyrim to look like when the made it. I was hoping it was afew simple mods not *350*


Hmm.. Let's try breaking it down to just what is visible in those shots.

*ENB 0.262:* http://enbdev.com/download_mod_tesskyrim.html
*Far Off ENB Preset for Pure Weather and ELFX:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56548/?
*Pure Weather:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52423/?
*ELFX (Do not enable the enhancer):* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?
*SMIM:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8655/?
*Real Clouds:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/39450/?
*Real Wood Textures:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50595/?
*Revamped Exterior Fog*: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9930/?
*Superior Rock Textures (Dark Gray 4k):* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37256/?
*Tamriel Reloaded:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46925/?
*Trees HD (Ultra):* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3812/?
*Ultimate HD Fire Effects:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28642/?
*Unique Grasses and Groundcovers:* http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?

I feel like I missed something, but I am not sure.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Where oh where can I find this gem?


Go to workshop and search for battlefield and install all the battlefield 3 mods and then the battlefield sound pack that changes the music


----------



## nleksan

Black Mesa


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Black Mesa
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did they ever fix the crashing issue?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Black Mesa


Maybe next time if you're going to post *THIRTY THREE* images use a spoiler.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Maybe next time if you're going to post *THIRTY THREE* images use a spoiler.


while I agree - at least they werent full images and didn't really take time to scroll past


----------



## BradleyW

The Bureau XCOM Declassified (DX11 Mode)

.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The Bureau XCOM Declassified (DX11 Mode)
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As a huge xcom fan I thought that game was a lot better than people gave it credit for, reminds me of Mass Effect set in the 60s.


----------



## Paulebaer1979

Here some GTA IV pics:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> As a huge xcom fan I thought that game was a lot better than people gave it credit for, reminds me of Mass Effect set in the 60s.


I picked the game up a long time ago and I did not like it. I then came back to it recently and spent the whole day playing it. It's a really great game!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Black Mesa


How about a few _more_ boring and uninspired shots of the same radar dish ?









Seriously, if you're going to post that many shots, using a spoiler tag is just the considerate thing to do.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> How about a few _more_ boring and uninspired shots of the same radar dish ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you're going to post that many shots, using a spoiler tag is just the considerate thing to do.


You are being a bit harsh. It's a screenshot thread. If you come on here complaining about seeing certain amount of images, you are in the wrong thread. How about politely reminding him to do that for the sake of mobile users just in case rather than giving your maligned opinion on his screenshots (of which I am sure no one cares). That would be considerate.


----------



## End3R

Skyrim


----------



## philhalo66

bunch of random stuff.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You are being a bit harsh. It's a screenshot thread. If you come on here complaining about seeing certain amount of images, you are in the wrong thread. How about politely reminding him to do that for the sake of mobile users just in case rather than giving your maligned opinion on his screenshots (of which I am sure no one cares). That would be considerate.


I don't think so. If you're going to post something on the internet to be judged, then you should open to some criticism. One shot of the radar dish or one shot of the guy in the lab-coat would have conveyed the scene just fine. The fact that he posted four of the same shot of the dish and 3 of the guy in the lab coat _while posting THIRTY THREE shots in one post_, is pretty much asking for it.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I don't think so. If you're going to post something on the internet to be judged, then you should open to some criticism. One shot of the radar dish or one shot of the guy in the lab-coat would have conveyed the scene just fine. The fact that he posted four of the same shot of the dish and 3 of the guy in the lab coat _while posting THIRTY THREE shots in one post_, is pretty much asking for it.


Touche. I just think that politely reminding him is better than being snarky. But hey, just me.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I don't think so. If you're going to post something on the internet to be judged, then you should open to some criticism. One shot of the radar dish or one shot of the guy in the lab-coat would have conveyed the scene just fine. The fact that he posted four of the same shot of the dish and 3 of the guy in the lab coat _while posting THIRTY THREE shots in one post_, is pretty much asking for it.


Look out guys its the screenshot police.







Like others have said, you come off as being pretty snarky, would probably benefit you to adjust the attitude a little.


----------



## BradleyW

I hope you are all ready for some Lichdom Battlemage screenshots!!!!


----------



## nleksan

First off, I'm sorry for the apparent aggravation I caused you. Doing so was absolutely not my intention, as I hope is apparent.

But really, I should have used a spoiler for SOME of the images, but ironically _I_ was on my mobile at the time, and was simply re-posting photos I'd already uploaded for a thread regarding downsampling vs "crazy AA".

The radar and similar shots are there to show how well a combination of 3x3 SSAA + 16x SGSSAA + 32xCSAA + 8x MSAA can reduce BOTH "solid edges" AND function better than most other means of A-to-C AA....

Middle-click or right-click then new tab on them, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I Beat Assassin's Creed® IV Black Flag™ on PS4 but sold my PS4 and finally redeemed my Uplay copy i got with my 780ti and man this game is so much better on PC, tried Uplays Screenshot its super trash!


----------



## DiaSin

Another Skyrim shot.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Another Skyrim shot.


What did you do to your grass ? I thought it looked better before tbh or maybe it's just this particular scene.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What did you do to your grass ? I thought it looked better before tbh or maybe it's just this particular scene.


Same grass as the last few shots, and it still has the tall grass where the game calls for it. I can change it out for all of that to be a bit taller too, should I?


----------



## mboner1

Splinter cell blacklist










lichdom battlemage


----------



## PunkX 1

Lichdom Battlemage









Maxed out (1080p) and is gorgeous to look at! Still managing around 40 fps on my old 570


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Same grass as the last few shots, and it still has the tall grass where the game calls for it. I can change it out for all of that to be a bit taller too, should I?


That's up to you, it's your game. It's just that I seem to recall a while back when you were posting those shots in the Skyrim screenshot thread, it seemed a bit more 'lush and filled in' overall and looked better but if you're happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Maybe next time if you're going to post *THIRTY THREE* images use a spoiler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> How about a few _more_ boring and uninspired shots of the same radar dish ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if you're going to post that many shots, using a spoiler tag is just the considerate thing to do.


Complaining about lots of images on an image-based thread? Classy.

Also, even if you guys are on mobile, it shouldn't even be slow...and if it is, you probably shouldn't be using your phone for browsing an image thread







.


----------



## End3R

It's common courtesy, and I'm fairly sure I've seen several mods say you should limit to 10 images without a spoiler per post. I _might_ have not said anything if the shots were all unique, but they were almost all the same thing. Where do you draw the line? Is it ok for someone to post 40? 50? 100 screenshots without a spoiler?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Complaining about lots of images on an image-based thread? Classy.
> 
> Also, even if you guys are on mobile, it shouldn't even be slow...and if it is, you probably shouldn't be using your phone for browsing an image thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why is it _necessary_ to post so many shots of nothing out of the ordinary ?! I saw where he was trying to display different resolutions or something but when somebody puts that many in one post, who even bothers to look at most of them ? and given that almost everyone here knows what an annoyance it is and why, it at least _borders_ on spamming. 7-10 shots maximum, is understandable. You're playing a great game, with awesome graphics or you've got some unique action shots that are interesting. That's fine but posting 15-33 random shots of nothing, knowing what an inconvenience it is to so many people and just doing it anyway just to piss people off, because you know it will, is not ok and yet people still do it.
I for one, wish the admins would put something in the code here that restricts the number to no more than 10. That would be reasonable as it's quite obvious that some do not possess the maturity to be reasonable about this on their own.


----------



## pez

But you're forgetting that they were unique. He explained more about what looked to be the same shot


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But you're forgetting that they were unique. He explained more about what looked to be the same shot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Where do you draw the line? Is it ok for someone to post 40? 50? 100 screenshots without a spoiler?


----------



## Red1776

delete


----------



## Zipperly

OMG, the butthurt flows deep here. If you two "Ehd3R and Lhotse" want to police the screenshot thread then maybe you guys should apply for admin status.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But you're forgetting that they were unique. He explained more about what looked to be the same shot


+1


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> OMG, the butthurt flows deep here. If you two "Ehd3R and Lhotse" want to police the screenshot thread then maybe you guys should apply for admin status.


They couldn't afford me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*


Yes, because it's a screenshot thread. I believe the OP requests a minimal chatter, and maximum imaging







.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, because it's a screenshot thread. I believe the OP requests a minimal chatter, and maximum imaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol, go ahead and post 100 images without a spoiler and see how many people are okay with it.


----------



## Descadent

every month same conversation.... i mean honestly people do you not think it's considerate to not spam a ton of pics in one post?


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## jim2point0

Don't mind me. I figured I'd just stop in and post a few screenshots from Castlevania: Lord of Shadows 2. This is the screenshot thread right?


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis warhead


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Crazy good pics man. What do I need to do to achieve such beauty?


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 3*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Crazy good pics man. What do I need to do to achieve such beauty?


it wont be playable on a single 290 last i heard his framerate was single digits with 2 670's


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> it wont be playable on a single 290 last i heard his framerate was single digits with 2 670's


Don't lie, i only have one 670 and i get around 40fps average.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Crazy good pics man. What do I need to do to achieve such beauty?


An ENB preset (this one isn't available till it's finished) and some texture mods.


----------



## TheRadik

*MotoGP14*


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Don't lie, i only have one 670 and i get around 40fps average.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ENB preset (this one isn't available till it's finished) and some texture mods.


nobody is lying accept you, last year a bunch of people asked for the enb and you claimed you had single digit fps and you were never giving it out.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> nobody is lying accept you, last year a bunch of people asked for the enb and you claimed you had single digit fps and you were never giving it out.





















Enough, PM me if you have any question.


----------



## Baasha

GTA IV iCEnhancer 3.0 @ 4K:


----------



## philhalo66

Left 4 Dead 2 heavily modded


----------



## kx11

Alan Wake


----------



## kx11

Alan Wake

Jim2point0 cheat engine table
free camera command unlocked
DX9 cinematic Mod ( ENB + SFX )


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

*Wolfenstein - The New Order*



**cough* Brazzers logo needed *cough**







Kind of annoying how the frames are locked at 60







. Still its been a pretty good game so far, a bit easy even on the hardest but 6 hours in and I still havent beaten it unlike every COD/BF game...


----------



## BradleyW

You can unlock the 60fps cap via the in-game console. Visit the Wolfenstien thread on OCN. I posted the fix.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You can unlock the 60fps cap via the in-game console. Visit the Wolfenstien thread on OCN. I posted the fix.


Really?







I'll have a look


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a look


For those who want to remove the 60fps lock, type "cvaradd com_synctotime -1" into console. If you have animation issues due to the higher fps rendering, please also use this command afterwards: "toggle com_synctotime".

Hope this helps you all.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed Rivals*


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For those who want to remove the 60fps lock, type "cvaradd com_synctotime -1" into console. If you have animation issues due to the higher fps rendering, please also use this command afterwards: "toggle com_synctotime".
> 
> Hope this helps you all.


Does that break the physics?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For those who want to remove the 60fps lock, type "cvaradd com_synctotime -1" into console. If you have animation issues due to the higher fps rendering, please also use this command afterwards: "toggle com_synctotime".
> 
> Hope this helps you all.


Thanks just tried it and it seems to stop the stutter, also did 'r_syncatendframe' so it all syncs up correctly (does speed everything up tho)


----------



## Derko1

Have not posted in like forever... but mainly cause I have not been really playing much. Just got started with Playing the witcher 2... and man I had forgotten how beautiful this game is!!!


----------



## BradleyW

I played Witcher 2 again last night. Is it just me or does the Uber sampling do nothing in terms of quality? I really could not see a difference. My fps shot from min 40 to min 160 when I disabled it!


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I played Witcher 2 again last night. Is it just me or does the Uber sampling do nothing in terms of quality? I really could not see a difference. My fps shot from min 40 to min 160 when I disabled it!


It makes a difference in screenshots, but barely. I never notice it in game-play, so I always have it disabled.


----------



## Derko1

I'm not using it. I'm just playing downsampling the game from 4k to 1080p instead. It looks better than uber sampling and it's less of a hit.

And yea... there's a difference. It's mainly on the jaggies.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm not using it. I'm just playing downsampling the game from 4k to 1080p instead. It looks better than uber sampling and it's less of a hit.
> 
> And yea... there's a difference. It's mainly on the jaggies.


I can't see a single jaggy with uber turned off, so I guess that's why I could not see a difference.


----------



## TheRadik

*Risen 3 Titan Lords*


----------



## Cybertox

@TheRadik

Very nice screenshots, the game seems very capable in terms of graphics, those reflections of the vegetation on the water are quite sick.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Have not posted in like forever... but mainly cause I have not been really playing much. Just got started with Playing the witcher 2... and man I had forgotten how beautiful this game is!!!


he saw them having sex then he's like " bruh gimme some "


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> he saw them having sex then he's like " bruh gimme some "


YUP!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't see a single jaggy with uber turned off, so I guess that's why I could not see a difference.


Good for you. Then you will save your self hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, so you don't have to upgrade to get better graphics.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> YUP!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Then you will save your self hundreds, if not thousands of dollars, so you don't have to upgrade to get better graphics.


FXAA did the trick. As it does with most games. Clears those jaggies right up!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Some Skyrim with RealVisionENB.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*


What sky mod is that?


----------



## nasmith2000

metro 2033 redux

i was hesitant to buy a remake, but sooooo glad i did. the metro games are among the very top of my list, and prob the most immersive games out there...and 2033 on the last light engine is phenomenal. feels like a new game. for those on the fence, it's worth it IMO (2033 redux, that is). it feels good to be back in the tunnels again













Spoiler: MORE


----------



## jmcosta

Metro 2033 redux




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












showers lol


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> What sky mod is that?


Climates of tamriel or something like that.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Climates of tamriel or something like that.


Hmm I've got that too and haven't noticed a sunset that looked that nice, maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention.


----------



## jim2point0

Some of my own Witcher 2 shots.


----------



## kx11

Alan Wake


----------



## boredgunner

Metro 2033 Redux.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> FXAA did the trick. As it does with most games. Clears those jaggies right up!


FXAA is terrible, as is Ubersampling in that game despite the performance hit, but I notice jaggies more than most. I try to run supersampling in almost every game.


----------



## jim2point0

My shots were just pure downsampling via GeDoSaTo. Ubersampling is fine if you can't downsample, and has the benefit of actually enabling anisotropic filtering (which is otherwise impossible to force on for The Witcher 2). But I prefer downsampling.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> My shots were just pure downsampling via GeDoSaTo. Ubersampling is fine if you can't downsample, and has the benefit of actually enabling anisotropic filtering (which is otherwise impossible to force on for The Witcher 2). But I prefer downsampling.


Yeah that's by far the most effective method with that game.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Hmm I've got that too and haven't noticed a sunset that looked that nice, maybe I haven't been paying close enough attention.


if you use the performance version you miss out on some lighting effects. The "FULL" version of realvision enables Skybasedlighting and Cloud shadows in the ENB which i find makes the lighting and shadows alot better but at a huge performance cost.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> if you use the performance version you miss out on some lighting effects. The "FULL" version of realvision enables Skybasedlighting and Cloud shadows in the ENB which i find makes the lighting and shadows alot better but at a huge performance cost.


Hmm, I've got the full version of it, but no ENB installed yet - will be messing with that tomorrow while my gf is hypnotized by the sims 4.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

ENB has a huge influence on the way the sky looks at certain times of day. Presets can change the entire color of the sky for sunrise, daytime, sunset, and nighttime.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's by far the most effective method with that game.


FXAA seems great for most games on my rig at least. And I am very prone to noticing jaggies. Some games by nature just don't have hardly any jaggies I've found. Lately I've been playing Sniper Elite III with x4 SSAA and that looks very good! I also get +100 fps on my system. Lowest I dropped was 75 for a couple of seconds.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Some of my own Witcher 2 shots.


Jim--excellent shots. One of these days I'll get through that game.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Jim--excellent shots. One of these days I'll get through that game.


i've tried like 4 times but always get bored...


----------



## jim2point0

The plot does nothing for me. And so I'm not extremely interested in sidequests either. I do enjoy the combat though. And I like crafting myself look looking armor. I don't like how you never really feel the impact of better swords, or notice much dmg resistance with better armor. The gear in that game is not much of a selling point...


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Got a ton of Metro 2033: Redux shots here.
Open them in a new tab for full 4800x900 res, these were all taken on High settings with tess on normal and PhysX enabled (seems to work well on my AMD GPU for some reason). The game is much more optimized, I think it's pretty remarkable that I get 55ish to 90+ FPS on three monitors on a single GPU.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xealot

*Call of Juarez: Gunslinger:*


----------



## llChaosll

Hey all, just posting some random FFXIV screens. Just got back into the game, so figured I'd post a bunch.


----------



## End3R

Skyrim after adding an ENB, not sure if I liked it more with or without it.


----------



## dranas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2 heavily modded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What mods are you using? It looks nice.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Skyrim after adding an ENB, not sure if I liked it more with or without it.


You don't _need_ an ENB to have a great looking game and as I'm sure you know, ENB's are different. It's all a matter of preference really. I played Skyrim with about 80 + mods for a couple years before I started using RealVision ENB. I like it and I think it's looks better with it but there's obviously a performance hit in framerate that really doesn't affect my game but if it did, I wouldn't hesitate to uninstall the ENB. Check out a few others to see if you like them better. It may just be that the one you're using now isn't really what you're looking for.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> You don't _need_ an ENB to have a great looking game and as I'm sure you know, ENB's are different. It's all a matter of preference really. I played Skyrim with about 80 + mods for a couple years before I started using RealVision ENB. I like it and I think it's looks better with it but there's obviously a performance hit in framerate that really doesn't affect my game but if it did, I wouldn't hesitate to uninstall the ENB. Check out a few others to see if you like them better. It may just be that the one you're using now isn't really what you're looking for.


Oh I know, I have quite a few nice screenshots without the ENB. I spent some time tweaking it and I do like the effects it adds, but sometimes I find things look better with it off, glad I can turn it on/off with the press of a button, it's pretty funny watching my framerate drop from 100+ to 30. It's still totally playable at that fps though.

Here are some comparison shots. The one I'm tweaking is Grim and Somber, I tried Seasons, but it didn't seem to change much.


----------



## Toology

I love ENB, i usually just make my own and am pretty happy with the results.

Skyrim


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I love ENB, i usually just make my own and am pretty happy with the results.
> 
> Skyrim


Those look great, do you have a preset you could share?


----------



## phinexswarm71

some pics of skyrim with project enb and 125 mods:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Mind Path to Thalamus*

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mboner1

Sims 4


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> lol, go ahead and post 100 images without a spoiler and see how many people are okay with it.


You mean like the post a couple below yours? Super okay with it.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Shift 2 Unleashed - 5K 5120x2880 DS + GFX Mods


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLkFSL


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLkFSL
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/p1Tw67


__
https://flic.kr/p/p1Tw67
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oY3wXB


__
https://flic.kr/p/oY3wXB
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oERsxf


__
https://flic.kr/p/oERsxf
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oLk6ih


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLk6ih
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oLAnBt


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLAnBt
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


----------



## End3R

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Hitman


Which Hitman is that? I thought I had them all.
ps2-on


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Which Hitman is that? I thought I had them all.
> ps2-on


absolution

sweetfx mod called sin city , makes games looks more like the movie sin city , it's not perfect but it works sometimes

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tn8lo6k0qos5nqc/SweetFX%20SinCity%20Style%20TEST.rar?dl=0


----------



## Georgey123

Some Lockheen Martin Prepar3d v2.2 Screenies:

Enjoy


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed @ 5K


__
https://flic.kr/p/oN3NJW


__
https://flic.kr/p/oN3NJW
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMtN5L


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMtN5L
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMqk1j


__
https://flic.kr/p/oMqk1j
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLAxQK


__
https://flic.kr/p/oLAxQK
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oY3pYr


__
https://flic.kr/p/oY3pYr
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## SLOWION

Recently played some Metro: Last Light. Pretty fun game...






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Medal of Honor Airborne

Cant wait to try this one out with a downsample, maybe a bit of a sharpen up with SweetFX too.









Also, I had to adjust the FoV in this game, the default feels way too close, so I set mine to 100.
Here's a guide on how to do so, forget about the enabling console method, jump to the ini configuration guide instead. http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Medal_of_Honor:_Airborne

Editing:
Here's one in 3200x1800 with Fxaa.

Have to force the resolution in the ini's cos it doesn't show up in the launcher settings.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Shift 2 Unleashed - 5K 5120x2880 & Gfx Mods + Custom AA


__
https://flic.kr/p/p5uGMP


__
https://flic.kr/p/p5uGMP
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/p5L6f8


__
https://flic.kr/p/p5L6f8
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oNgrvN


__
https://flic.kr/p/oNgrvN
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/p5LgVB


__
https://flic.kr/p/p5LgVB
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


----------



## crazyg0od33

One of SimCIty with the 'Cities of Tomorrow pack installed. Megatowers are the best!


----------



## 222Panther222

God Of War


----------



## Smanci

The original and the best Test Drive Unlimited


----------



## Saq

Medal of honor airborne at 5120x2880, finally some framerate drops







.





Also considering turning off the hud cos it doesn't scale with the resolution.


----------



## kx11

Dead Rising 3










ugly game


----------



## BradleyW

How do you remove the fps cap?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do you remove the fps cap?


there's a way but works 50%

Quote:


> Fix Make user.ini[3] • Link
> Go to the .
> Make a text file called user.ini.
> Add the line gmpcr_unlock_frame_rate = True
> Save your changes and close the file.


people reported BSOD and crashes after unlocking the fps , i didn't try it because 30fps is enough for me


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugly game


How do you think it compares to 2? (Which imo was awesome)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> there's a way but works 50%
> people reported BSOD and crashes after unlocking the fps , i didn't try it because 30fps is enough for me


Thank you for the warning. I don't have the game yet. Still wondering if I should bother. I don't have much cash right now anyway.


----------



## kx11

here's another way to uncap the fps

download

http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/

then set fps you want and the FOV



i didn't try it myself


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> How do you think it compares to 2? (Which imo was awesome)


you'll love this one too if DR2 was awesome to you , i didn't play 2 but the original was amazing to me back when it came out on 360

btw this game runs on a slightly upgraded engine from DR2


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you'll love this one too if DR2 was awesome to you , i didn't play 2 but the original was amazing to me back when it came out on 360
> 
> btw this game runs on a slightly upgraded engine from DR2


Nice, just because I have so many games in my backlog at this point I can't rightfully justify spending full price on a new game I'm forcing myself to wait for it to go on sale, but I'll be sure to grab it once it does.

Is the multiplayer just as ridiculous (I mean this in a good way) ? In DR2 it was like American Gladiator's Zombie Edition.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Nice, just because I have so many games in my backlog at this point I can't rightfully justify spending full price on a new game I'm forcing myself to wait for it to go on sale, but I'll be sure to grab it once it does.
> 
> Is the multiplayer just as ridiculous (I mean this in a good way) ? In DR2 it was like American Gladiator's Zombie Edition.


i'm not a MP guy but i imagine it is fun

this game's direction in art style/story is more realistic not comical/cartoony like the old games so that might turn off some fans of the game


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm not a MP guy but i imagine it is fun
> 
> this game's direction in art style/story is more realistic not comical/cartoony like the old games so that might turn off some fans of the game


I did like how comical it was, but I'm questioning how you think it's less comical, in the trailer I just watched he was dressed up like Megaman shooting huge purple phallic objects into zombies heads.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I did like how comical it was, but I'm questioning how you think it's less comical, in the trailer I just watched he was dressed up like Megaman shooting huge purple phallic objects into zombies heads.


the story and missions also the color Platte obviously are all less comical imo

the gameplay is still pretty much the same like the old games but with some flashy sun rays and explosions


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> you'll love this one too if DR2 was awesome to you , i didn't play 2 but the original was amazing to me back when it came out on 360
> 
> btw this game runs on a slightly upgraded engine from DR2


Noticed any CPU bottlenecks or poor CPU utilisation?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Skyrim - love this game lol


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Rivals - 4K Downsampling.


__
https://flic.kr/p/oP8Gzo


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6zZo9


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6mGKV


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Noticed any CPU bottlenecks or poor CPU utilisation?


i didn't check that , a good i5 CPU should be enough for 1080/1440 , although nvidia owners should expect high vram usage and basically weirdness anytime

i did play it @ 4k and higher it was running fairly good but when i tried 7000x3000 the fps dropped to 2 fps which is normal


----------



## caliking420

battlefield 4 campaign
not the best picture quality, just used print screen


----------



## Saq

Medal of honor airborne 5120x2880, I disabled post process both in gedosato and through the medal of honor ini, it seems to give a noticeable framerate increase. It also seems that the hitboxes feel smaller now, it could just be that my framerate is making it feel like I'm missing a few times though.


----------



## SONICDK

i had trouble starting moh airborne because of missing physx driver .. got the newest, :/

any fix for it or ?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> i had trouble starting moh airborne because of missing physx driver .. got the newest, :/
> 
> any fix for it or ?


I didn't run into that issue luckily, but someone said on the steam community forum that you should uninstall physx and reinstall, or something like that, it'd be easier to just check it up on the forum.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Rivals 4K + Gfx Mod


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6YR4B


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6YR4B
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/oPKUht


__
https://flic.kr/p/oPKUht
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/p6YPVV


__
https://flic.kr/p/p6YPVV
 by
OutlawTuNeR, on Flickr


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Rising 3*









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Dead Rising 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your pics don't work!


----------



## BradleyW

Are there any patches released for Dead Rising 3?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Your pics don't work!


If you're using noscript like me, you have to allow yahooips.com for the spoiler tags to open, aside from overclock.net that's the only other script I allow to run on this site, and there are tons.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> If you're using noscript like me, you have to allow yahooips.com for the spoiler tags to open, aside from overclock.net that's the only other script I allow to run on this site, and there are tons.


Actually they are working now, where ever the pics are hosted must have been slow loading before....


----------



## kx11

Dead Rising 3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Medal of Honor Airborne
> 
> Cant wait to try this one out with a downsample, maybe a bit of a sharpen up with SweetFX too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had to adjust the FoV in this game, the default feels way too close, so I set mine to 100.
> Here's a guide on how to do so, forget about the enabling console method, jump to the ini configuration guide instead. http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Medal_of_Honor:_Airborne
> 
> Editing:
> Here's one in 3200x1800 with Fxaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to force the resolution in the ini's cos it doesn't show up in the launcher settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Medal of honor airborne at 5120x2880, finally some framerate drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also considering turning off the hud cos it doesn't scale with the resolution.


I actually enjoyed this game quite a bit, though there was a couple things gameplay-wise that kept bothering me. I think it was something movement related, like a cover system?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually enjoyed this game quite a bit, though there was a couple things gameplay-wise that kept bothering me. I think it was something movement related, like a cover system?


You mean the leaning with A and D? I don't really mind it myself, its different to what other games do these days though, that's for sure.

Dirt 3.



]


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> You mean the leaning with A and D? I don't really mind it myself, its different to what other games do these days though, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It probably is. I guess considering their earlier games utilized E and Q (I used F and Caps Lock), I found it a bit weird and stupid to integrate it that way.


----------



## Xealot

*Bioshock: Infinite:*










More:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.


You might be interested in it, there is a mod that adds a mog race to that game.

Awesome it does still exist: http://web.archive.org/web/20060217042351/http://machall.com/mog/


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> You might be interested in it, there is a mod that adds a mog race to that game.
> 
> Awesome it does still exist


*** is that?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *** is that?


It's a mod that adds a Mog race from Final Fantasy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> It's a mod that adds a Mog race from Final Fantasy.


Oh okay. The last time I played a FF game was about 12-14 years ago, and it was for maybe half an hour.


----------



## Saq

Here's some Aliens Colonial Marines, I couldn't get the harder aliens mod to work, so I'm playing it on the highest difficulty.
Film grain is intended.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> snip


Is the multiplayer still alive? If so I might grab it the next time it's on sale.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Is the multiplayer still alive? If so I might grab it the next time it's on sale.


I haven't checked, but if you have a friend who does co-op with you often, there's always that.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I haven't checked, but if you have a friend who does co-op with you often, there's always that.


Only reason I ask is my GF loves the old AvP game but really only likes playing as an Alien so she wouldn't be interested in the co-op campaign.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Only reason I ask is my GF loves the old AvP game but really only likes playing as an Alien so she wouldn't be interested in the co-op campaign.


Google shows that you can be a xenomorph somehow, http://au.ign.com/wikis/aliens-colonial-marines/Playing_as_a_Xenomorph


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Google shows that you can be a xenomorph somehow, http://au.ign.com/wikis/aliens-colonial-marines/Playing_as_a_Xenomorph


it's the multiplayer


----------



## philhalo66

lol when i joined it was a full server


----------



## kx11

Risen 3

debug keys restored
K-putt CE table


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> lol when i joined it was a full server


Gee i wonder what made them leave


----------



## boredgunner

Risen 3 looks interesting, I'll be picking it up eventually but I have yet to play the first two.

Anna: Extended Edition


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































Penumbra: Overture


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

i got the survival mod to work, turns out I installed the wrong type. It seems this game works pretty good with downsampling as well.

And I'll be honest, I'm enjoying the game so far, I haven't seen aliens walking through walls (this is before the survival mod was installed), the current guns that I have access to sound decent enough, the animations on the aliens jump does look incomplete, but it's really not that big of a deal, hopefully a modder out there can fix it up some day.

Aliens Colonial Marines 3200x1800


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Gee i wonder what made them leave


lol they kept telling me to change position, the best part is i was right out in the open with no cover or anything with a sniper rifle and picking them off like flies.


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny


----------



## Porter_

^ Destiny looks great


----------



## kx11

waiting for the PC release of D


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> waiting for the PC release of D


I give it a year at most before the sellouts at bungie give in and release a PC version.


----------



## Wezzor

How to make it full size like you do guys?


----------



## kx11

*/width/500/height/1000[*/IMG]

upload the pic then edit to the size you want


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> */width/500/height/1000[*/IMG]
> 
> upload the pic then edit to the size you want


^ This. I generally go for width/9000height/7000.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> ^ This. I generally go for width/9000height/7000.


Or just delete that section. Then again, since I host my images on flickr, I just paste in the link, manually type in the img tags and check the import images box.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> waiting for the PC release of D


don't wait, it's fun....buy now

you'll be waiting at least 6 months before an announcement anyways then wait for the release date because of the console 6 month exclusivity contract most likely

destiny is doing exact what it needed to do, sell more ps4's in the bundle and you can get it for free this week if you buy an xbox


----------



## Saq

Can anyone help me show up all the buttons for posting? They all seemed to have vanished *** ?


----------



## connectwise

Damn Risen 3 looks bad ass.

Age of conan:


----------



## Silent Scone

Revisiting Metro 2033 with Redux.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> 
> 
> How to make it full size like you do guys?


just delete the bolded part

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2167183/*width/500/height/1000*[/IMG]

Edit--Sorry, I see DiaSin already suggested this.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Can anyone help me show up all the buttons for posting? They all seemed to have vanished *** ?


If you use NoScript make sure to allow yahooapis.


----------



## End3R

Skyrim


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> don't wait, it's fun....buy now
> 
> you'll be waiting at least 6 months before an announcement anyways then wait for the release date because of the console 6 month exclusivity contract most likely
> 
> destiny is doing exact what it needed to do, sell more ps4's in the bundle and you can get it for free this week if you buy an xbox


buy it to play with these shadows ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Lol that's tragic what platform is that?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lol that's tragic what platform is that?


I believe that screenshot is from the PS3 version.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> buy it to play with these shadows ??


That's the PS3 version, I don't see that happening on my PS4 version.


----------



## kx11

it's far from me , i'm not a MP guy

if it's the only thing on PC i might get it , i might


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Dead Space*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny


----------



## Wezzor

Looks really good Timu!


----------



## BradleyW

I think Destiny looks a little bit rubbish based on all the shots and footage I've seen. Maybe It's better when your actually playing it.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think Destiny looks a little bit rubbish based on all the shots and footage I've seen. Maybe It's better when your actually playing it.


Those shots just up above look pretty darn good to me but yeah.... should never make a call until you play it yourself.


----------



## phinexswarm71

some more skyrim pics:


----------



## connectwise

One of these days, in the next year, I'm going to pick up skyrim, mod the bleh out of it and play it hardcore for weeks.


----------



## Saq

Off Road Drive.


----------



## End3R

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think Destiny looks a little bit rubbish based on all the shots and footage I've seen. Maybe It's better when your actually playing it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think Destiny looks a little bit rubbish based on all the shots and footage I've seen. Maybe It's better when your actually playing it.


Really? I think the game looks fantastic, I wish it was on PC. I love Bungie's art style (long time Halo fan)


----------



## Descadent

there's nothing rubbish about destiny's graphics...just i wish it ran at 60fps but it has the coolest loading screens ever though


----------



## TheRadik

*FIFA 15 DEMO*


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> One of these days, in the next year, I'm going to pick up skyrim, mod the bleh out of it and play it hardcore for weeks.


The only way skyrim should be played


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *FIFA 15 DEMO*


looks good going to have to try it. did you add some sharpening via sweetfx? looks good.


----------



## Lhotse

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1117-30-23-78_zps72dc638c.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1117-30-55-32_zpsaa4f8410.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1114-26-49-63_zps87723811.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1114-26-59-05_zps6e5c45d1.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1114-28-07-58_zps1be89f48.png.html

_*Mini-gun time !*_
http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1115-01-28-46_zpsff276c55.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1116-45-25-01_zpsdf05d40b.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1117-18-25-09_zpscb2f24a8.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1118-10-35-67_zpsbd342add.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1121-00-21-66_zps32713ccc.png.html

_*Laser Mini-gun time !*_
http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1122-46-18-59_zps725e63dc.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...x642014-09-1116-54-14-72_zps523f9b7c.png.html


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What Ice mod are you running?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What Ice mod are you running?


"Real Ice" and "Immersive Snow and Ice - Mountain and Rock Edition"


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> "Real Ice" and "Immersive Snow and Ice - Mountain and Rock Edition"


Thanks!


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## Saq

Aliens Colonial Marines.






Have to upload from the steam overlay now, cos chrome is garbage :\.


----------



## TheRadik

*Transformers - Rise of the Dark Spark*


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Transformers - Rise of the Dark Spark*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those actually any fun or are they like most videogames based on movies and just riding on the coat-tails of the name?


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## Saq

Resident Evil Revelations is a strange game to downsample. The furthest I can get is a screenshot from the title screen, but when it starts to load, it instantly crashes. I wonder if there is a way to stop the game from loading saves?

This is 3200x1800 on the title screen, cant screenshot any further in any downsample res.


I even tried starting gedosato AFTER the game was done loading a level, tried forcing the res in the resident evil revlations config, but it just brings back a fatal error when I bring it back up.


----------



## Silent Scone

On to Metro Last Light Redux now.

Spot Walter White selling fish.


----------



## Cybertox

Crysis 3


----------



## Athtekk

*Empire: Total War*


Those pesky Indians!


----------



## Saq

Dear Esther in 7680x4320 resolution. I had all anti aliasing disabled, and post process disabled as well as AA disabled in gedo, and guess what? No Jaggies







!
Click to view larger.


----------



## Cybertox

@Saq

Images are not available

Edit: Fixed


----------



## Alatar

Testing the Catalyst in Planetary Annihilation:


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Who is that goddess in your avatar? o_0


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Who is that goddess in your avatar? o_0


Lucy Pinder


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Lucy Pinder


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*


Its ok, I thought girls were gross too when I was in pre school.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its ok, I thought girls were gross too when I was in pre school.


----------



## phinexswarm71

to my taste,girls can be cute without being overly sexulised like lucy to the point where they have not any redeeming features.its also has to do probably with them being smart as well









fellas,dont even bother reply to this,as the thread have gone through enough derail

skyrim.just changed to season enb from project enb.and so far i like it:


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its ok, I thought girls were gross too when I was in pre school.


Cute, and to each their own. Don't misunderstand though, I don't think _girls_ I gross, I think _that_ girl is gross.









Anyway, just so we stay on topic:

Remember Me


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Cute, and to each their own. Don't misunderstand though, I don't think _girls_ I gross, I think _that_ girl is gross.


I was messin with you man.


----------



## Descadent

Destiny PS4


----------



## eAT5

BF4


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Cute, and to each their own. Don't misunderstand though, I don't think _girls_ I gross, I think _that_ girl is gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just so we stay on topic:
> 
> Remember Me


I tried that game with a downsample earlier, and while it does look prettier, the subtitles are super tiny, which for me is not a good sign, especially when uncommon words can be misinterpreted as a different word.


----------



## Wezzor

End3R is Remember Me worth buying?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> End3R is Remember Me worth buying?


Its a good game, i got it for really cheap and had a lot of fun beating it. I think you either love this one or hate it.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its a good game, i got it for really cheap and had a lot of fun beating it. I think you either love this one or hate it.


It's currently 5,60€ on steam.


----------



## BradleyW

Remember Me is a solid £29.99 title, so to get it at £5.60 is an absolute bargain. Go for it!


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Remember Me is a solid £29.99 title, so to get it at £5.60 is an absolute bargain. Go for it!


Guess I'm going for it then.







Thank you!
EDIT: I just have mouse + keyboard. Will the game work out fine with it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> EDIT: I just have mouse + keyboard. Will the game work out fine with it?


It did for me. Mouse movement is not perfect, but it's OK for the type of playing style the game is suited for. Messing with sensitivity can help a lot! Also, mouse acceleration can be killed off by tweaking the .ini I believe.


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## DiaSin

Starting a new game in Skyrim. I kinda broke my old install..


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> End3R is Remember Me worth buying?


Absolutely. Like others have said, it's worth the $30 price so it on sale for $6 is a steal. It is one of the prettiest games out there, the combat is fun and fluid, the music is amazing, and the story is actually really good. Nice twist ending


----------



## phinexswarm71

some more skyrim pics:


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> some more skyrim pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need this.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You need this.


yeah,those are ugly dragon bones textures.thanks for pointing out about this mod,im gonna install it


----------



## Buehlar

Atari --- Combat


----------



## Lhotse

*Atari Pong*
* With Sweet FX and Boris's RealVision Pong ENB.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I loled so hart !


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Atari Pong*
> * With Sweet FX and Boris's RealVision Pong ENB.


I envy you!
My rig isn't beefy enough to display dem massive pixels!


----------



## BradleyW

Can you share you tweaks for Atari Pong? It looks excellent.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you share you tweaks for Atari Pong? It looks excellent.


He's probably just giga-flopping his quadrilaterals


----------



## DiaSin

More Skyrim. Had to start over AGAIN. This time I totally remodded from scratch and all my issues are gone.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> He's probably just giga-flopping his quadrilaterals


And here's me thinking we was tero flopping giga wiggy bobbing his multi streamed data channel receptors.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And here's me thinking we was tero flopping giga wiggy bobbing his multi streamed data channel receptors.


lol...naaa...that'd just be a ridiculous over-kill


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Destiny PS4


I just saw a video of that game courtesy of Rooster Teeth, and I must say, that Destiny game looks like a heap of fun. I've never watched any video's or any other media on Destiny or even looked at it's progress during development either, but I think that could be a good thing since spoiling games for myself early these days tends to kill it for me. Like I spoiled myself crazy when it came to Wolfenstein: the new order (which I have on 360 cos I'm still on 32 bit until January next year), but it turns out I didn't particularly enjoy it, it's a beautiful game to look at yes, but for a FPS game with such a huge fanbase, I was expecting just that little bit more.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you share you tweaks for Atari Pong? It looks excellent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And here's me thinking we was tero flopping giga wiggy bobbing his multi streamed data channel receptors.


Even with my 2 x 3 GB 580's, I'm still only getting 15-20 fps.


----------



## Timu

X1-Forza Horizon 2 demo


----------



## crazyg0od33

Damn. Downloading that now...


----------



## Descadent

it's ALOT of fun. can't wait for release


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's ALOT of fun. can't wait for release


So jealous! That is basically the only game that can get me in doubt of not buying a X1. I am normally a huge PlayStation fanboy but that game is a real consoleseller. I also bought an X360 once because of the original Horizon.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Yeah, Forza Horizon 2 demo looks/plays great. It really made me excited for its release. The game runs super smooth, with zero frame issues what-so-ever. The demo only had a few things to do, but the map is huge and I can tell there will be MANY great hours of entertainment there... Seems like quite a racing game.


----------



## Descadent

i'm guessing you used a capture device to get the screenshots off the xbox one? since they haven't added that feature yet unlike ps4 has a ss button


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i'm guessing you used a capture device to get the screenshots off the xbox one? since they haven't added that feature yet unlike ps4 has a ss button


Yes, I use an Avermedia Gamebroadcaster HD because I want PNG screens and the best quality capture, also I never use the PS4 share button due to it's garbage compression it does on screenshots and JPG only which I don't like so I use my capture device for PS4 games as well.


----------



## kx11

Risen 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution*









































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's your opinion so far and are you using a joystick/throttle control ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> What's your opinion so far and are you using a joystick/throttle control ?


You know, I really enjoy everything about it so far. The racing is fun and the dogfighting can get quite intense at times. The graphics are amazing. The hangars are beautiful made. It doesn't run too well on my A10-6800K / 270X but that is to be expected. Sadly my other rigs are not at my current location. Thinking about selling them to get better parts for this thingy:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I'm using a gamepad at the moment.







It was a pain in the butt to do racing before the patch yesterday. Smooth as butter now. I will grab a Mad Catz F.L.Y. 5 next month. Probably something more expensive when the game is closer to release.









My wallet doesn't like SC at all..


----------



## Cybertox

Star Citizen looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## SLOWION

Metro: Last Light


----------



## TheRadik

*The Walking Dead - Season 2 Ep.1*









































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Donkey Kong Country Returns


----------



## boredgunner

Here are some screenshots of the newly released Doorways: The Underworld.




























Surgeon Simulator?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Star Citizen looks absolutely stunning.


Graphically it's very underwhelming and quite dated judging by screenshots.


----------



## Lhotse

*F1 2012*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00008_zpsa50c0e4a.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00016_zps72b014a3.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00005_zps0bbacb83.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00004_zps343bd902.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00023_zpsedf57ea5.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-09-20_00007_zps53082743.jpg.html


----------



## DiaSin

Even BF4 has its moments of beauty. Especially on these Naval Strike maps.


----------



## davcc22

spin tires modded


----------



## Blackpill

Dead Rising 3


----------



## Blackpill

*Ultra Street Fighter IV*


----------



## SLOWION

Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Wasteland 2.










Even the loading screens look awesome.


----------



## Lumiya

I saw a lot of screens of Skyrim in here. Couldn't resist but to share some of my own.


__
https://flic.kr/p/p2VM2M


__
https://flic.kr/p/pi1YQZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjp8jU


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjqYyX


__
https://flic.kr/p/p2VRcF


__
https://flic.kr/p/p1iW5A


__
https://flic.kr/p/p1jDVg


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumiya*
> 
> I saw a lot of screens of Skyrim in here. Couldn't resist but to share some of my own.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p2VM2M
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pi1YQZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pjp8jU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pjqYyX
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p2VRcF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p1iW5A
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/p1jDVg


You need to drop the ingame brightness for the ENB you are using. Here.. some of mine.


----------



## Lumiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You need to drop the ingame brightness for the ENB you are using. Here.. some of mine.


For Clear Sky the brightness it's just alright, on my monitor anyway. And I'm trying a realistic approach and not a fantasy one.
This is how I see it with from a fantasy perspective.


__
https://flic.kr/p/foaz1D


__
https://flic.kr/p/n6iYzW


__
https://flic.kr/p/fpGdj5


__
https://flic.kr/p/fprZyv


__
https://flic.kr/p/fpGf1f


__
https://flic.kr/p/fpGevJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/fpGe6C


__
https://flic.kr/p/fpGdGU


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumiya*
> 
> For Clear Sky the brightness it's just alright, on my monitor anyway. And I'm trying a realistic approach and not a fantasy one.
> This is how I see it with from a fantasy perspective.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/foaz1D
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/n6iYzW
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fpGdj5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fprZyv
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fpGf1f
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fpGevJ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fpGe6C
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/fpGdGU


Wow.. what ENB is that in those shots??


----------



## Lumiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Wow.. what ENB is that in those shots??


It's my own, but Kountervibe was an inspiration.


----------



## CryphicKing

Destiny, never expect it to be a good looking game, I was wrong, not only it did, it's easily one of the best looking game out there.














coherently


----------



## Timu

PS4-Destiny


----------



## pez

Is the first set/post above Destiny on PC?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is the first set/post above Destiny on PC?


If only..

The sellouts at bungie said it would be too much work to release it on PC when they did all the other platforms too.

Skyrim


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is the first set/post above Destiny on PC?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


So what system was the first one? The first set looks a lot better....


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So what system was the first one? The first set looks a lot better....


Looks like they're both from PS4.

First screenshot of the first post with the character creation shows a PS controller button.


----------



## Descadent

they're also in two different zones, and destiny barely looks different from ps4 and xb1


----------



## pez

Oh well the environment in the second post just looks substantially worse.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is the first set/post above Destiny on PC?


no, it's Wii U version downsampled from 4k









Someone tell me how to make screenshot bigger? I used to know how to do it, but haven't posted any screenshot in forever. edit: nvm found it, but sometimes it doesn't work.

Dead Rising 3 PC, I don't know *** happened, this game actually looked better on X1 compare to maxed out on PC, SSS casting is deeper and has less texture streaming issue across the board, will try some sweetfx fix when I finish with the game. Still love it though. personally, this might be the best zombie game ever.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> no, it's Wii U version downsampled from 4k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tell me how to make screenshot bigger? I used to know how to do it, but haven't posted any screenshot in forever. edit: nvm found it, but sometimes it doesn't work.
> 
> Dead Rising 3 PC, I don't know *** happened, this game actually looked better on X1 compare to maxed out on PC, SSS casting is deeper and has less texture streaming issue across the board, will try some sweetfx fix when I finish with the game. Still love it though. personally, this might be the best zombie game ever.


to make previews larger delete the bolded part...

]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2187931/*width/1000/height/1500*[/IMG]


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumiya*
> 
> It's my own, but Kountervibe was an inspiration.


Any chance you would be willing to share? I would love to try that ENB. The fantasy version I mean.


----------



## Lumiya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Any chance you would be willing to share? I would love to try that ENB. The fantasy version I mean.


Yes sure. When I'll have time to rework it for the latest version of ENB, I'll share it.


----------



## kx11

Call of Duty Ghosts ( old shots )


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Call of Duty Ghosts ( old shots )


That looks pretty good.


----------



## kx11

thnx man


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> thnx man


i agree! nice shots. are you using anything like sweetfx?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i agree! nice shots. are you using anything like sweetfx?


not really , used SweetFX to snap shots then cropped what's left of the HUD out , those are 4k shots downsampled + 4xMSAA


----------



## DiaSin

Blacklight Retribution. Awesome graphics for a free-to-play game. Especially considering its Unreal Engine. Shows what the engine is capable of if someone really tries, even though it is the last-gen version of the engine.


----------



## Saq

The Long Dark ( I broke the game within 30 minutes of playing )



This area was actually harder to find than you'd expect, it's called a Hatch in the overworld, it was on the side of a mountain.
It was loaded with supplies such as energy bars, cans of food, a storm lantern, beds, and a heap of other goodies.


I should have never tried to go down the other side of this mountain...


Because this is what I got for my trouble.


I fell so far under the world that it started to get even wierder.


And then I died after trying to scavenge a log or something. (it was the only way to advance time, cant rest in mid air)


----------



## nasmith2000

a few misc shots from the last week or so:

fifa 15 demo



warthunder



gtaiv


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## TheRadik

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter* (SweetFX)
























































More


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter


----------



## SLOWION

More Metro: Last Light


----------



## Blackpill

*Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance (PCSX2)*


----------



## DiaSin

Have some more skyrim. Fairly certain the thing in this first one is gonna be significant at some point.


----------



## CryphicKing

Archeage


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Glitchy Elder Dragon in Skyrim. Must've caught him during a private moment without his skin


----------



## Saq

Kraven Manor - I do plan to do more screenshots of this, just didn't have the time to do so yesterday.


----------



## CryphicKing

more archeage


----------



## DiaSin

Blacklight: Retribution

Not bad on the graphics for a F2P game. Shocked to find myself actually enjoying a F2P fps as well.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*


----------



## Descadent

what is this vanishing of ethan carter? never heard of it.. off to steam and google


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what is this vanishing of ethan carter? never heard of it.. off to steam and google


Mystery game / explore / story.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what is this vanishing of ethan carter? never heard of it.. off to steam and google


I watched this amd quite enjoyed it, but I'm sure there are a lot of other videos out there of the full game by now.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> more archeage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I started playing this with a friend a couple days ago and it's not bad. I'm not a big MMORPG person, so it's hard getting back into the general genre.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

A girl playing WOW as a tanker, talking about life and stuffs...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Standard UI, yay !


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Well almost!

He's still using XPerl


----------



## SoCalledMe

long time lurker , my first post , not high res but this game just cant look bad













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I started playing this with a friend a couple days ago and it's not bad. I'm not a big MMORPG person, so it's hard getting back into the general genre.


Not a MMORPG fan either, only touched 2 MMOs in my entire life prior to archeage(WoW and Age of Conan) good times back in college days, never thought I'd touch another MMO again, but archeage's being a "sandbox MMO" sound stoo catchy to pass, and the game absolutely delivers. Game is vastly complex with no time wasting mechanic, love it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Not a MMORPG fan either, only touched 2 MMOs in my entire life prior to archeage(WoW and Age of Conan) good times back in college days, never thought I'd touch another MMO again, but archeage's being a "sandbox MMO" sound stoo catchy to pass, and the game absolutely delivers. Game is vastly complex with no time wasting mechanic, love it!


Yeah, I was definitely surprised to see DX11 as an option (though, not sure if it's a placeholder). The game looks great regardless.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I was definitely surprised to see DX11 as an option (though, not sure if it's a placeholder). The game looks great regardless.


The game does run in Dx11 (or 9 depending on which you pick). There are effects like DoF under Quality. Still runs really smooth though thanks to the multithreaded rendering.

This is from fraps using the rig in my sig while I'm running @1680x1050, Dx11, Very High Preset, vSync disabled


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Standard UI, yay !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Well almost!
> 
> He's still using XPerl


Not even 90 yet







decided to take a break from D3 and... WOW!


----------



## boredgunner

Divinity: Original Sin.



Dat dialogue




My party in Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir. Probably the most powerful party I've made.


----------



## CryphicKing

shadow of mordor, a surprisingly good looking game


----------



## Wezzor

CryphicKing, would you recommend it? I've been thinking about buying it.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> CryphicKing, would you recommend it? I've been thinking about buying it.


lol I am pretty sure everyone and their dog lately has been recommending it. I gladly paid full steam price plus season pass which i NEVER do. And I dont regret it one bit.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Walking Dead - Season 2*









































































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Walking Dead - Season 2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images!


I had no idea that the 'The Walking Dead' games were cell-shaded, like Borderlands. I love Borderlands, I love the walking dead, this looks like a match made in heaven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalledMe*
> 
> long time lurker , my first post , not high res but this game just cant look bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images!


What game is it? @SoCalledMe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Images!


What's it like? Have been thinking of picking it up, especially now I've seen how good it looks. What type of game is it even?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> CryphicKing, would you recommend it? I've been thinking about buying it.


Definitely yes, but also depends, speaking for myself, I'm a audio and visual person, if a game does decent job on both, then it is a game worth purchasing for me. And this game did, you probably will find this game is the closest experience to a movie, excellent visual and audio production, I believe this is the first PC game(aside from FIFA15) debut physically based rendering on PC, holy~ it does change the landscape of the overall look.

Gameplay wise, I'm only 30 mins into the game, so I can't judge it as whole, so far I loved every min of it, I originally expected this game to be a cheap AC knock off, but as it turns out, it bears more similarity to Batman than AC and the system is superior to either game. not disappointed so far, and I heard later game has far more content to offer. But if you are the kind gamer don't have the stomach for "rip off",, you will find combat plays alot like other games you played before.

And beware of extreme high PC requirement, making sure your PC is capable, all my screenshots so far are from PS4, my PC version won't finish downloading till tonight.

More Shadow of Mordor


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I had no idea that the 'The Walking Dead' games were cell-shaded, like Borderlands. I love Borderlands, I love the walking dead, this looks like a match made in heaven.


You'll love when Telltale releases Tales from the Bordelands (a Borderlands game done in the adventure game style like Walking Dead and Wolf Among Us)

That being said, I like the Walking Dead game more than the show. Buckle up for some feels man, and make sure you play all of season 1 first.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Definitely yes, but also depends, speaking for myself, I'm a audio and visual person, if a game does decent job on both, then it is a game worth purchasing for me. And this game did, you probably will find this game is the closest experience to a movie, excellent visual and audio production, I believe this is the first PC game(aside from FIFA15) debut physically based rendering on PC, holy~ it does change the landscape of the overall look.
> 
> Gameplay wise, I'm only 30 mins into the game, so I can't judge it as whole, so far I loved every min of it, I originally expected this game to be a cheap AC knock off, but as it turns out, it bears more similarity to Batman than AC and the system is superior to either game. not disappointed so far, and I heard later game has far more content to offer. But if you are the kind gamer don't have the stomach for "rip off",, you will find combat plays alot like other games you played before.
> 
> And beware of extreme high PC requirement, making sure your PC is capable, all my screenshots so far are from PS4, my PC version won't finish downloading till tonight.


Thank you for your detailed answer. I think my PC will handle it pretty good so it's a buy.


----------



## CryphicKing

more Shadow of mordor


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> more Shadow of mordor


I like the art direction of this game, and it is beautiful, but I can't help but think they dropped the ball on his face, it looks so much lower quality than everything else in the screenshots. Still thinking about buying it though, how long does it feel like it is going to be?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

One of the best looking 3rd person game I've ever seen, not necessary realistic but in a fantasy and LOTR-ish way. Nice ss.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Definitely yes, but also depends, speaking for myself, I'm a audio and visual person, if a game does decent job on both, then it is a game worth purchasing for me. And this game did, you probably will find this game is the closest experience to a movie, excellent visual and audio production, I believe this is the first PC game(aside from FIFA15) debut physically based rendering on PC, holy~ it does change the landscape of the overall look.
> 
> Gameplay wise, I'm only 30 mins into the game, so I can't judge it as whole, so far I loved every min of it, I originally expected this game to be a cheap AC knock off, but as it turns out, it bears more similarity to Batman than AC and the system is superior to either game. not disappointed so far, and I heard later game has far more content to offer. But if you are the kind gamer don't have the stomach for "rip off",, you will find combat plays alot like other games you played before.
> 
> And beware of extreme high PC requirement, making sure your PC is capable, all my screenshots so far are from PS4, my PC version won't finish downloading till tonight.


People are unnecessarily overestimating this game's requirements. Not that I blame them too much as its a beautiful game.

But a 750TI and an fx4300 CPU can get 45 fps average on high. Drop the AO to medium and you've got yourself 60fps with slight drops to 50s.

It seems this iteration of the Lithtech engine is extremely scalable. Which is great and I'm happy to see Monolith is still the PC dev we've come to expect.

BTW 980 @1440p ultra settings, 75 fps average all day. Have I mentioned its a great PC version







. Might have even been lead for all we know.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I
> What's it like? Have been thinking of picking it up, especially now I've seen how good it looks. What type of game is it even?


It is a narrative adventure, with some puzzles, something like Murdered Soul Suspect.

More...
*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*

































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> It is a narrative adventure, with some puzzles, something like Murdered Soul Suspect.
> 
> More...
> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*


what the hell? Thanks A LOT dude, I had no idea this game had something to do with aliens....

lol you suck!


----------



## Sadmoto

I have been playing Arche Age and its a great mmo, Here is some screenshots from a 60+ person trade run I did with my guild ^^






Some shadow of mordor screenies! game runs pretty solid 40fps + with everything on ultra except high textures @1080p on an 8320/7870XT No OC.


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes Crime And Punishment


















what a fun game , highly recommended


----------



## BradleyW

I checked out that Sherlock Holmes game at EGX London. Did not get chance to play, but the graphics looked great!


----------



## kx11

basically it's unreal engine , not that great but an improvement from the last game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> basically it's unreal engine , not that great but an improvement from the last game


If you get any more SS's, post them.


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes Crime And Punishment

UE3 Debug commands , Tiledshot 4


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Looks way better ingame w/o the quality loss of jpg. Wow can be surprisingly good looking.


----------



## DiaSin

Some more skyrim.
The last one is my new wallpaper on Win10.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 
> Looks way better ingame w/o the quality loss of jpg. Wow can be surprisingly good looking.


Not really


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well compared to Silvermoon I meant (My 1st city in the game). However all the new MoP locations are just beautiful to my standard, and realism has nothing to do w/ my definition of beauty


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Not really


don't start, it's still a gorgeous stylized game especially for an engine that is 15 years old


----------



## Descadent

Forza Horizon 2


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> don't start, it's still a gorgeous stylized game especially for an engine that is 15 years old


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*


What game is this ?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What game is this ?


Phantasy Star Online 2


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Phantasy Star Online 2


Thought so, I love how sega has totally flopped on NA releases I was thinking about playing on the Japanese servers but then thought to myself why? Obv sega doesn't want me and all the other diehard phantasy star fans.... Pretty sad!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I like the art direction of this game, and it is beautiful, but I can't help but think they dropped the ball on his face, it looks so much lower quality than everything else in the screenshots. Still thinking about buying it though, how long does it feel like it is going to be?


ROFL! that's true, I don't think VB have enough R&D resource to focus on realistic human face, and Orcs in this game looks x100 times more detailed than any human, and there are tons of different looking orcs. gameplay wise it looks like a soild 7+ hrs, but If you hate batman games, you probably not gonna like this game, haven't got into army fighting mechanic yet, heard it's tons of fun. other wise it's a game with good production value, good visual and audio(stuffs I care the most)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> One of the best looking 3rd person game I've ever seen, not necessary realistic but in a fantasy and LOTR-ish way. Nice ss.


Physically based lighting really saved this game from mediocre look imho. from ultra to high shows about 50% performance impact.


----------



## elkcreek

Before the Battle (Skyrim)


----------



## boredgunner

Neverwinter Nights 2: Mysteries of Westgate.


Coolest shop ever. It's actually as much a museum as it is a shop.






Of course I couldn't afford anything... yet.


----------



## End3R

Started playing around with FO3 again


----------



## elkcreek

Berserker (Skyrim)


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Started playing around with FO3 again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey.. that first one looks familiar.. Kinda like an old shot of mine. Here.. I threw in another as a bonus.




Also.. some new Skyrim shots. I forgot to turn the fps counter capture option off on fraps..


----------



## nasmith2000

war thunder





Spoiler: MORE


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> war thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MORE


Wow..those graphics look _nowhere_ near as good as I thought they would, especially given how much better WoT is.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Wow..those graphics look _nowhere_ near as good as I thought they would, especially given how much better WoT is.


give it a shot... i was messing with the free cam and these shots are zoomed in quite a bit, at the cost of background detail. the game actually has some of the best sky graphics I've seen, although can't tell from these shots. I never got into WoT so I don't have anything to compare it to. I can't get into War Thunder's tank gameplay either, although the graphics aren't bad.


----------



## elkcreek

Blood and Steel


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hey.. that first one looks familiar.. Kinda like an old shot of mine. Here.. I threw in another as a bonus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. some new Skyrim shots. I forgot to turn the fps counter capture option off on fraps..


Have this from a long time ago.. I guess that's just a photogenic scene.


----------



## Rebellion88

Fallout 3, such an epic game, kept me hooked for hours on end!


----------



## Timu

Resident Evil 5(modded with fov increase, no hud, Jill Valentine playable in campaign and SweetFX)


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Wow..those graphics look _nowhere_ near as good as I thought they would, especially given how much better WoT is.


come on, F2P, only cost you $0. and graphic looks decent for it's production cost.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Resident Evil 5(modded with fov increase, no hud, Jill Valentine playable in campaign and SweetFX)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I avoided buying it on PC because I played it on PS3 before and the FOV was so terribad I just gave up on it. Decent game ruined by poor FOV. Never thought about being able to tweak it on PC. ***. Will be buying during the holiday sale probably, then.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments*


----------



## elkcreek

Great screens Radik. How's the game play? Also, how to do you display the large format screenshot? Is that the "Godzilla" size in the reply taskbar?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elkcreek*
> 
> Great screens Radik. How's the game play? Also, how to do you display the large format screenshot? Is that the "Godzilla" size in the reply taskbar?


When you post your image, it gives a "/width/height" string at the end. Delete that and it all shows up at native resolution (LARGE)


----------



## elkcreek

Thanks CrazyGood.


----------



## elkcreek

Blood and Steel (Skyrim)

Experimenting with depth of field. I don't think it looks very good in most peaceful screenshots. It seems unnatural and gimmicky. In combat screens however I think it looks okay. Kind of the focused intensity you'd expect when trading blows.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> come on, F2P, only cost you $0. and graphic looks decent for it's production cost.


I'm sure it's p2w (pay to win) just like WoT is. All I was trying to say was WoT has better graphics and as it's the same people, I thought the graphics in this game would be at least as good and in my opinion, I would rather pay $60. USD up front and not have to bother with the microtransactions and get a better looking game, than to have to deal with all that for free but that's just me.
The Alborz Mountain map in BF 3 is still 10 x the game WoT _ever_ was and _everything_ about the fighter and helicopter gameplay/graphics of BF 3 and BF 4 is still 20 x better than that game and that's without having to get out your Visa card afterwards.


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I avoided buying it on PC because I played it on PS3 before and the FOV was so terribad I just gave up on it. Decent game ruined by poor FOV. Never thought about being able to tweak it on PC. ***. Will be buying during the holiday sale probably, then.


Yeah I really love it, and you need to download a mod to take advantage of it, if you need it someday PM me about it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah I really love it, and you need to download a mod to take advantage of it, if you need it someday PM me about it.


Def will do. I'll probably get my fiend to get it too (I think PC does coop right?).


----------



## _Nikhil

Skyrim

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/21_zpsb73880bf.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/22_zps5844a442.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/23_zpsd064f130.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/24_zpsd17dc71b.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/25_zps8c8c4996.jpg.html

http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/GenLibeb/media/26_zpscc832354.jpg.html


----------



## CryphicKing

shadow of madur


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Def will do. I'll probably get my fiend to get it too (I think PC does coop right?).


It does.=p


----------



## Toology

Shadows of Mordor, man do i love this game.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> shadow of madur


Wow...that look's just like this other game called 'Shadow of Mordor'.


----------



## CryphicKing

orc is the best looking thing in SoM, really wish Talion's face is covered by a mask or a ninja hood through the entire game


----------



## DiaSin

Some Skyrim..

Anja, my character.
Before anyone says anything about the hair.. sure there are plenty of styles with cleaner meshes, but they aren't physics enabled.










Inigo, her faithful companion.


And some semi-random shots..


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> orc is the best looking thing in SoM, really wish Talion's face is covered by a mask or a ninja hood through the entire game
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I picked it up on PS4 and it is a pretty looking game. 8/10 for me.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I'm sure it's p2w (pay to win) just like WoT is. All I was trying to say was WoT has better graphics and as it's the same people, I thought the graphics in this game would be at least as good and in my opinion,


Big fat NOPE.

War Thunder is made by Gajiin and WoT is made by Wargaming

WT is not P2W,I can still happily shoot down the premium planes in my ordinary ones.


----------



## Newbie2009

Alien Isolation


----------



## kx11

Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments


----------



## LinkDrive

Mass Effect 1


----------



## LinkDrive

Elder Scrolls Skyrim


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I picked it up on PS4 and it is a pretty looking game. 8/10 for me.


Same here, got PS4 version 1 day ahead of PC version, that's where I beat the game, (all above SS are from PS4) a 8/10 from me too, like the game but really despite LotR setting. The story is for 13 year old IMO.

Crysis2/Crysis3 and shadow of mordor

















and The Witcher 3.



just kidding,


----------



## End3R

Lifeless Planet


----------



## BradleyW

Alien Isolation looks pretty good. Not the best, but pretty good.


----------



## Wezzor

Is the game even fun? Alien: Isolation.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Lifeless Planet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is Lifeless Planet? I'm thinking about grabbing it in the Humble Bundle.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> How is Lifeless Planet? I'm thinking about grabbing it in the Humble Bundle.


It's worth it for sure, have only played it for about an hour before passing out last night but it's pretty cool.

Most of the voice acting is either a summary of the log you're reading, or in another language so to get the story you have to do some reading but if that doesn't bother you I'd say go for it.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> It's worth it for sure, have only played it for about an hour before passing out last night but it's pretty cool.
> 
> Most of the voice acting is either a summary of the log you're reading, or in another language so to get the story you have to do some reading but if that doesn't bother you I'd say go for it.


Sounds good; I think I'll have to pick it up. Thanks.


----------



## paulerxx

Current game playlist:

Alien Isolation, Dead Rising 3, Shadow Of Mordor, and The Sims 4 ( much better than I expected, Sims fans wont be disappointed)


----------



## Unknownm

CSS w/ SweetFX , on my Intel HD 4600. 1280x1024 runs great but dips down low 40fps. 800x600 gives me good fps


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> CSS w/ SweetFX , on my Intel HD 4600. 1280x1024 runs great but dips down low 40fps. 800x600 gives me good fps


Did you force Direct X 7? Gives a huge performance boost, use to do this on older video cards for way better performance.
A couple useful commands for performance.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2703134

Mouse

-noforcemaccel > reverts to desktop mouse acceleration settings (more)
-noforcemparms > reverts to desktop mouse button settings (more)
-noforcemspd > uses desktop mouse speed settings (more)

Monitor

-w 640 -h 480 > forces the resolution to 640x480
-w 800 -h 600 > forces the resolution to 800x600
-w 1024 -h 768 > forces the resolution to 1024x768
-full > forces fullscreen mode
-windowed > forces window mode
-freq x > forces the monitor to use x hertz

Video

-gl > run in OpenGL
-d3d > run in Direct3d
-soft > run in software mode

DirectX

-dxlevel 90 > DirectX 9
-dxlevel 81 > DirectX 8.1
-dxlevel 80 > DirectX 8
-dxlevel 70 > DirectX 7
-dxlevel 60 > DirectX 6

Other

-16bpp > forces the colors to 16bit
-32bpp > forces the colors to 32bit
-heapsize x > specify the number (x) of memory to use
-zone x > allocates x amount of KiloBytes of memory for use with the console system
-noip > disables the use of UDP, which is part of the TCP/IP protocol
-noipx > disables the use of the IPX/SPX protocol
-nojoy > disables joystick support (shaves a little bit off the memory footprint)
-wavonly > disables the use of direct sound (only use if you are having sound problems)
-noaafonts > disables Anti-Aliasing of screen fonts
-autoconfig > restores video and performance settings to default
-condebug > logs all console output into the console.log text file
-novid > disables intro video


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> CSS w/ SweetFX , on my Intel HD 4600. 1280x1024 runs great but dips down low 40fps. 800x600 gives me good fps


I am MASSIVELY confused. Does SweetFX give that big of a performance hit? I used to run CSS at 1080p on the laptop in my sig, and its GPU was FAR slower than HD Graphics 4600. Minimum of 50 fps. Or is it just the custom map you are playing on?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I am MASSIVELY confused. Does SweetFX give that big of a performance hit?


It shouldn't at all, all the games I used with it saw no performance drop.


----------



## Unknownm

It's the server too

Zombie mod. The reason for low fps is for lots of textures, I only have 512mb system ram for igpu and setting textures to low gives me a huge fps boost. All settings are on max including -dxlevel 95

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k15 + sweetfx






Spoiler: MORE


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It shouldn't at all, all the games I used with it saw no performance drop.


SweetFX can indeed eat up as much as 4 fps. The usual deduction is between 0.5 and 1 fps when using SweetFX.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> SweetFX can indeed eat up as much as 4 fps. The usual deduction is between 0.5 and 1 fps when using SweetFX.


See, that's what I thought, but I was not positive as the only games I have used SweetFX on are Skyrim (built into ENBs) and NFS: Most Wanted 2012, which has such a variance in framerates I wouldn't have noticed a difference anyway unless it was massive.


----------



## BradleyW

*Alien Isolation (SweetFX to match some E3 build features)*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

^ Looks VERY bright though.
Or it might be because I use IPS and almost went to the darkest setting because it said it should be barely visible.









They look so friendly, don't they....


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> SweetFX can indeed eat up as much as 4 fps. The usual deduction is between 0.5 and 1 fps when using SweetFX.


Which isn't much at all thankfully!!!=p


----------



## DiaSin

The original Dungeon Siege. One of my favorite games of all time.

Windows 7: The game would not run without compatibility settings, and then a couple of other tweaks were needed to stop it from flickering.
Windows 8/8.1: The game was straight up blocked stating compatibility issues.
Windows 10 Tech Preview: It still pops up when you launch it saying there may be issues, but gives you the option to launch it anyway, and it just works. No tweaks, no compatibility settings.

A 2002 game works with zero issues on what is basically the alpha of a 2015 OS. Call me impressed, and VERY happy.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> ^ Looks VERY bright though.
> Or it might be because I use IPS and almost went to the darkest setting because it said it should be barely visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look so friendly, don't they....


It's very dark on my screen when I turn brightness down. Very scary.


----------



## DiaSin

Dungeon Siege 1 (2002)

This game is SO much more stable on Windows 10 than it was in 7. In Win7 it would crash if I tried to force a resolution higher than the ones built into the game...


----------



## th3illusiveman

i should give windows 10 a twirl, how does one acquire it?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i should give windows 10 a twirl, how does one acquire it?


www.preview.windows.com

Make sure you READ THE EULA. I would suggest posting in the Windows 10 Club before you take the leap.


----------



## End3R

Lifeless Planet


----------



## gamerzworld

Max Payne 3


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerzworld*
> 
> Max Payne 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How long is Max Payne 3? I have had it in my steam library for ages, but I haven't downloaded it due to it being a 35gb download, when we have a monthly bandwidth cap. We just upgraded our connection, which also raised our monthly cap from 250gb to 350gb, so I may download it once the new higher cap kicks in if its a long enough campaign for it to be worth using 1/10th of our monthly bandwidth on one download.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How long is Max Payne 3? I have had it in my steam library for ages, but I haven't downloaded it due to it being a 35gb download, when we have a monthly bandwidth cap. We just upgraded our connection, which also raised our monthly cap from 250gb to 350gb, so I may download it once the new higher cap kicks in if its a long enough campaign for it to be worth using 1/10th of our monthly bandwidth on one download.


Above average for sure. Has a great story too as long as you can deal with the inner monologues of Max.


----------



## kx11

Ryse

just testing the game @ 5120x2160


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy 13


----------



## BradleyW

*ALIEN ISOLATION (E3-SweetFX Self Made Profile)*


----------



## Descadent

sweetfx causing the washed out effect?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NBA2K15*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa this game looks good. Homeboy's beard in the first one has some crazy detail.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> sweetfx causing the washed out effect?


Yes. Gaussian blur with film grain to match the E3 build. Retail version is way too sharp and looks like a PS3 game.


----------



## Yvese

Some FF13 @ 4K downscaled to 1440p. . Haven't got far yet since I was waiting for Durante to fix it a bit, and his latest update fixed my issues!


----------



## pez

It's actually been a while since I've been able to sit down and have the motivation to start a new single player campaign. So, I've now started Tomb Raider. 3 years late, but I'm loving the game. It feels literally like a 'Mature' Uncharted. Loving every second of it so far....but this poor woman.

EDIT: I'm actually very happy how it performs with my aging CPU. 1440p goodness.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes. Gaussian blur with film grain to match the E3 build. Retail version is way too sharp and looks like a PS3 game.


My eyes don't produce film grain though, that looks pretty... uh... interesting


----------



## elkcreek

*The Embrace (Skyrim)
*


----------



## elkcreek

*Alien Isolation*


*Mother*


*Dallas*


*Parker*


*Ellen*


*Sparky
*


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes. Gaussian blur with film grain to match the E3 build. Retail version is way too sharp and looks like a PS3 game.


I mean no offense to you but those screen shots make the game look terrible :/


----------



## Descadent

yeah i agree. looks better without...just too washed out for my tastes...but to each of his own


----------



## nadz

Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadz*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition


What exactly is the difference (if any) between this and the normal PC version + HD texture pack? The last review I read (skimmed) said that all it did was bring the massively flawed console versions closer to what the PC version already was.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What exactly is the difference (if any) between this and the normal PC version + HD texture pack? The last review I read (skimmed) said that all it did was bring the massively flawed console versions closer to what the PC version already was.


I feel it overall looks better, few little tweaks, reflections have definitely been changed, before I believe it was a generic effect regardless of actual light-sources, now it's based.. noticeable I believe on wet surfaces. Improved textures, and the integrated DLC is nice.

I paid $15, I'm happy.

Seems to run better too, I'm rocking the extreme AA with not too many issues.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> My eyes don't produce film grain though, that looks pretty... uh... interesting


My eyes kind of do when I'm in the dark. Looks a little fuzzy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I mean no offense to you but those screen shots make the game look terrible :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah i agree. looks better without...just too washed out for my tastes...but to each of his own


I think my profile is calibrated perfectly for my monitor. So maybe you guy's are getting very different results.









Not sure how this looks on your end, but here is a shot I really like:


----------



## Wezzor

BradleyW how's the game? Is it worth it's full price or should I wait for a sale?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> BradleyW how's the game? Is it worth it's full price or should I wait for a sale?


In took me about 4 hours to get into the game. Once I got in, I could not get myself off of it. And still can't! I was let down with the graphics a bit, so I made a SweetFX pre-set to match the E3 graphics. (I played the E3 build). But yeah, once you get into the game, it's excellent. Turn off the lights, crank up the headphones and enjoy the game. It is terrifying sometimes! You'll never feel safe! Worth the full price. Maybe you could buy it cheaper on a CD key website.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> In took me about 4 hours to get into the game. Once I got in, I could not get myself off of it. And still can't! I was let down with the graphics a bit, so I made a SweetFX pre-set to match the E3 graphics. (I played the E3 build). But yeah, once you get into the game, it's excellent. Turn off the lights, crank up the headphones and enjoy the game. It is terrifying sometimes! You'll never feel safe! Worth the full price. Maybe you could buy it cheaper on a CD key website.


Alright, thank you! I'll just complete Shadow of Mordor first.


----------



## Silent Scone

Seconded, it is good! One of the best games I've played in a while







Mordor is very good also though.

*Middle Earth : Shadow Of Mordor* (1440p Forced FXAA)


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Seconded, it is good! One of the best games I've played in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mordor is very good also though.


Screenshots don't do the game justice, but maybe that's because the animations/lighting are what really put it over the top.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*


----------



## kx11

FF XIII










not much really


----------



## DF is BUSY

*for some odd reason, i dont have the toolbar above my reply/comment/text box....?
going into full page editor has nothing either.
how do i insert images via OCN attachment then? lol.*

huge ass pictures (FF 13)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> *for some odd reason, i dont have the toolbar above my reply/comment/text box....?
> going into full page editor has nothing either.
> how do i insert images via OCN attachment then? lol.*
> 
> huge ass pictures (FF 13)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was running into that with Comodo's Dragon browser, disabling adblock fixed it.

If that doesn't fix it, manually type the IMG tags around links to the images hosted elsewhere, and check the "import images" box. Thats how I do all my screenshots anyway.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *NBA2K15*


That beard and tattoo detail is crazy.


----------



## Descadent

looks more interesting than rl basketball









football >


----------



## Cybertox

Textures are impressive, models, not so...


----------



## Saq

Game of Thrones


----------



## kx11

Ryse Son of Rome

Photoshop Content Aware
Fraps


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k15 w/ sweetfx

link to my settings if anyone would like to try (http://forums.nba-live.com/downloads.php?view=detail&df_id=7375) --under my other name goldenstate77, available for both win 7 and 8.1


----------



## kx11

Ryse Son of Rome


















shameful wallhugs and photoshop to get something out of this game


----------



## Clockdisaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> That beard and tattoo detail is crazy.


You are playing on maxed out graphics? What kind of resolution?
Got this game few days ago, but didnt notice that much the details. The career part animations when characters talk is a bit underworked


----------



## Cybertox

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## s1rrah

Alien Isolation - 4K screens - all settings maxed

Having stupid fun with this game ....

....



...



....



...



...



...


----------



## theturbofd

The Evil Within


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> The Evil Within
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How bad does the game screw up once you raise the FPS cap to 60?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How bad does the game screw up once you raise the FPS cap to 60?


I'm downsampling from 1440p and the lowest I hit FPS wise was 50. I have yet to see any screw ups animation wise or anything , plays exactly how it should at 60


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15 "My Player", *









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brulf

Never mind me lol


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V (PS3)







Sorry for the tiny images. I would have thought they would be at least 1280x720.

Also for those who have been waiting for the PC version. I have been beta testing it on console since release (well technically a day before release, I got mine early) and a lot of the bugs have been fixed. There has also been a lot of improvement in how it works.

You're welcome


----------



## Cybertox

Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012


----------



## Pandora's Box

The Evil Within


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> The Evil Within


How ya liking it so far? The reviews make it sound worse than colonial marines, but I've noticed the trend lately is to either complain the the game isn't demanding enough, or it's too demanding. All the screenshots I've seen look awesome.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I was running into that with Comodo's Dragon browser, disabling adblock fixed it.
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, manually type the IMG tags around links to the images hosted elsewhere, and check the "import images" box. Thats how I do all my screenshots anyway.


tried disabling adblock on and off, clearing cache/cookies, still no good. (chrome)

tried on firefox, adblock on, everything is present.

really strange lol, the conspiracy is real!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> tried disabling adblock on and off, clearing cache/cookies, still no good. (chrome)
> 
> tried on firefox, adblock on, everything is present.
> 
> really strange lol, the conspiracy is real!


Try disabling any other plugins you use on Chrome one-by-one. I found that certain plugins can cause issues, and it's particularly annoying that you can't really dedicate a plugin on a per-system basis.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> How ya liking it so far? The reviews make it sound worse than colonial marines, but I've noticed the trend lately is to either complain the the game isn't demanding enough, or it's too demanding. All the screenshots I've seen look awesome.


The game is awesome. It takes a while for the story to unfold. While it may be stuck at 30fps (40fps for me since apparently 120hz screens are stuck at 40fps), the game is smooth, and without a fps counter I wouldn't know it was at 30fps. The music and sound effects are s imply fantastic. I'm having such a blast. Playing with the lights off and scaring the **** out of myself. Ruvik (the bad guy) is ******* insane


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> The game is awesome. It takes a while for the story to unfold. While it may be stuck at 30fps (40fps for me since apparently 120hz screens are stuck at 40fps), the game is smooth, and without a fps counter I wouldn't know it was at 30fps. The music and sound effects are s imply fantastic. I'm having such a blast. Playing with the lights off and scaring the **** out of myself. Ruvik (the bad guy) is ******* insane


Good to know, I figured that's what it was. I'm so sick of people crying about games locked to 30 fps.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Good to know, I figured that's what it was. I'm so sick of people crying about games locked to 30 fps.


Just beat the game myself. Easily one of my favorite games this year. The story is pretty well written. Some of the locations in the later episodes of the game are just amazing.


----------



## Cybertox

Not only is Evil Within locked at 30 fps but it is also ugly judging by all the screenshots that have been posted.


----------



## Descadent

check the widescreen gaming forums...the flawless widescreen guy is working to take away the black bars and do some other things


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## zecumbe

*Star Citizen*


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are supposed to list the name of the game in your post..

Anyway.. some of my latest shots..

Blacklight: Retribution


Skyrim


Dolphin Emulator
2x Original Gamecube Resolution, 16x AF, 4x AA

Metroid Prime - Looks pretty good for a game from 2002..




Dragonball Z: Sagas - Meh..



The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - There is a bit of an issue with the minimap on this one..



Finally.. Pokemon Collosseum.
It is amazing how close this game (with the original GC graphics settings) is in terms of visuals to the new 3DS pokemon games. First shot is the original gamecube graphics, the second is with the emulator enhancements I used on the rest of these Dolphin shots.
The FPS is a bit low on the counter, it drops when Dolphin is not the front process, such as when using puush for screenshots.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You are supposed to list the name of the game in your post..


Pretty sure that's Star Citizen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Finally.. Pokemon Collosseum.
> It is amazing how close this game (with the original GC graphics settings)


I never beat that game but prior to Pokemon X that was the last one I ever played, was actually really fun.


----------



## Saq

Space Engineers Online battle with a friend. If you want to do the same, make a friends only server, two max players, normal asteroids and 120 debris clutter max, to avoid as much lag as possible.


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim




Battlefield 4 - Final Stand Beta (Community Test Environment Client)
One note about these to cover myself.. The TOS of the CTE initiative DOES allow sharing of screenshots and gameplay. There is no NDA, despite the red watermark that floats around the screen.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Descadent

iRacing at Talladega. Closest race I've ever had. Won by .006


----------



## End3R

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within










Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor



















alternative ver.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


At first glace, I thought this was something related to The Sims for a moment (only better looking). The faces and hair very much resembles a lot of the custom content you often find for it.


----------



## Cybertox

Game Dev Tycoon


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Game Dev Tycoon
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That game is so addicting, especially once you mod it.

Also, the new Photo Mode in Shadow of Mordor is awesome. Tons of filters and options.


----------



## Cybertox

@End3r

Yeah the game is indeed very addictive, it does have a few bugs here and there though. Do you have any mods to recommend? I have seen quite a few on the games page on steam but the majority of them if not all, were just lame and added little content. The game is great though that is for sure, I am having a blast with it. Hopefully in the future there will be some advanced and more elaborated mods.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> @End3r
> 
> Yeah the game is indeed very addictive, it does have a few bugs here and there though. Do you have any mods to recommend? I have seen quite a few on the games page on steam but the majority of them if not all, were just lame and added little content. The game is great though that is for sure, I am having a blast with it. Hopefully in the future there will be some advanced and more elaborated mods.


Yea check out the ones here:
https://forum.greenheartgames.com/t/official-mod-list/9140

I have:
UltimateSuite - UltimateLib
Expansion Pack for Game Dev Tycoon
Camelot Expansion
EyeCandyMod
AddPack Multi-topics


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yea check out the ones here:
> https://forum.greenheartgames.com/t/official-mod-list/9140
> 
> I have:
> UltimateSuite - UltimateLib
> Expansion Pack for Game Dev Tycoon
> Camelot Expansion
> EyeCandyMod
> AddPack Multi-topics


Thanks a lot, Ill check them out.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Game Dev Tycoon


DEM GRAPHICS!

On a side note, that game has one of the most creative ways of dealing with pirated copies I've ever seen: the game plays normally, but at some point your companies games start getting pirated so much it's impossible to make money and you lose.


----------



## BradleyW

*Borderlands The Pre-Sequel*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> DEM GRAPHICS!
> 
> On a side note, that game has one of the most creative ways of dealing with pirated copies I've ever seen: the game plays normally, but at some point your companies games start getting pirated so much it's impossible to make money and you lose.


That's pretty epic, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Borderlands The Pre-Sequel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've gotta ask a serious question. I promise I'm not trying to troll, because I loved the first two Borderlands, but what has this one brought to the table outside of diff characters and a new map? I mean, I'm glad that there are new characters and a new map, but I haven't seen anything yet that's made me want to buy it until it reaches $10. Even the trailers for it were bad this time around







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's pretty epic, lol.
> I've gotta ask a serious question. I promise I'm not trying to troll, because I loved the first two Borderlands, but what has this one brought to the table outside of diff characters and a new map? I mean, I'm glad that there are new characters and a new map, but I haven't seen anything yet that's made me want to buy it until it reaches $10. Even the trailers for it were bad this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are correct, the trailers were not great at all! However, I think the graphics and performance is much better compared to BL2, so that's a great improvement! Guns and enemy's are refreshed, which is nice. Interesting story so far, with strong links to the main characters from borderlands 1. Also, the classes are refreshed a little. The current class I play uses a shield, sword and air stomp with the addition of any gun I wish to use.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You are correct, the trailers were not great at all! However, I think the graphics and performance is much better compared to BL2, so that's a great improvement! Guns and enemy's are refreshed, which is nice. Interesting story so far, with strong links to the main characters from borderlands 1. Also, the classes are refreshed a little. The current class I play uses a shield, sword and air stomp with the addition of any gun I wish to use.


Hmm, that sounds better. I've just had a bummy day looking at all the 'new' games and technology







.

But seriously...this trailer was epic:




I may be a bit biased b/c I like the song, too







.


----------



## phinexswarm71

skyrim. while my gpu's broken, i had played some ''showracemenu fiddling''


----------



## TheRadik

*Final Fantasy XIII*


----------



## End3R

Playing around with the filters in photomode

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa 1.0


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

How's the DSR function?
Can you DSR resolutions 4 times your native or is it only locked to UHD?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> How's the DSR function?
> Can you DSR resolutions 4 times your native or is it only locked to UHD?


You can run games at 3840x2160 on a 1920x1080 display, you select 4x your native.










Think 2x and 3x is possible, I remember 3x

The AC screens were just regular 1080p, just to be clear for anyone reading


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> You can run games at 3840x2160 on a 1920x1080 display, you select 4x your native.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think 2x and 3x is possible, I remember 3x
> 
> The AC screens were just regular 1080p, just to be clear for anyone reading


When will this be officially released?
Can you test 1440p?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When will this be officially released?
> Can you test 1440p?


]

I thought that WAS released. Isn't it just currently exclusive to the GTX 970/980?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> ]
> 
> I thought that WAS released. Isn't it just currently exclusive to the GTX 970/980?


it is but if you install this modded notebook driver you'll get it on your Kepler GPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyris;4932933*
> Here's a quick mod pack for desktop graphics cards, because some users asked for it. For all other mobile GPUs, I use the Infs from R344.11, will update this tomorrow.
> 
> *Download:*
> 
> Mediafire.com R344.24
> Uploaded.to R344.24
> 
> *Easy installation:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download and extract the Driver
> Search "nv_disp.cat" in Display.Driver
> Follow the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can install all my modded drivers, without disabling driver signature enforcement.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within










possibly the last shot from this game , not much to see


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII*


I tried playing this on 360 when it came out but I couldn't stand that it made you watch the twirl animation for every character everytime you changed paradigms, is that still like that? Because the way I use that system causes me to change them very frequently, and if I have to spend more time watching my characters spin and change roles than fighting I'll let it pass.


----------



## feznz

Borderlands PreSequel
max in game settings no mods





I was sure there was going to be a ton of screenies coming up for this game but I was wrong


----------



## tucker933




----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What exactly is the difference (if any) between this and the normal PC version + HD texture pack? The last review I read (skimmed) said that all it did was bring the massively flawed console versions closer to what the PC version already was.


Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition has less saturation, and compressed textures then the normal one. Its a 1 to 1 console port.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Final Fantasy XIII*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


are those ingame or cgi?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> are those ingame or cgi?


The first 6 are cg movies, the others are in-game.


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland (Closed Alpha)*


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was sure there was going to be a ton of screenies coming up for this game but I was wrong


Well, the game looks exactly the same like the others and you really don't play the game for the story either so I'm not suprised why people don't wanna pay fullprice. I do not hate on Borderlands I actually love the game but I just don't see the point.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Hardland (Closed Alpha)*




























Never heard of the game, and Idk why, but those screens make me want to play it lol.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Never heard of the game, and Idk why, but those screens make me want to play it lol.


Its a great game but still early in the development stage. It is being developed by Mountainsheep, you might know them from their mobile games for iOS and Android such as Minigore, Minigore 2 Zombies and Bike Baron. The games visuals are very impressive and the game supports modding so you can pretty much design every type of content for the game. It has been recently greenlit on Steam.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its a great game but still early in the development stage. It is being developed by Mountainsheep, you might know them from their mobile games for iOS and Android such as Minigore, Minigore 2 Zombies and Bike Baron. The games visuals are very impressive and the game supports modding so you can pretty much design every type of content for the game. It has been recently greenlit on Steam.


YES! That's why it feels so familiar. I absolutely love their iOS games haha. I guess from the screens it looks like it has a good amount of features, but not an overwhelming amount.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Hardland (Closed Alpha)*






]

The art style reminds me of Kameo on Xbox 360..Loved that game, wish rare would start making real games again.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> The art style reminds me of Kameo on Xbox 360..Loved that game, wish rare would start making real games again.


to bad rare are now a shadow of its former self


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably be an influx of these but noticed they've added a camera mode. Not like me to fanny about with these things but was bored.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Probably be an influx of these but noticed they've added a camera mode. Not like me to fanny about with these things but was bored.


Yea it's pretty awesome, that feature alone will add hours of replayability


----------



## SLOWION

GRID 2








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

More Shadow or Mordor


----------



## th3illusiveman

can you guys post more Fanal Fantasy pls? I'm confused about what is CGi and what is gameplay in that and it looks really good graphically.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> can you guys post more Fanal Fantasy pls? I'm confused about what is CGi and what is gameplay in that and it looks really good graphically.


Really? The ingame graphics aren't so good they can be confused with the cutscenes. Didn't you ask about the last set? The first 6 ere clearly cutscenes, all the others after were from gameplay.


----------



## paulerxx

Crysis 3 and Evil Within


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Really? The ingame graphics aren't so good they can be confused with the cutscenes. Didn't you ask about the last set? The first 6 ere clearly cutscenes, all the others after were from gameplay.


all the screens look good. I seriously can't tell TBH.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Crysis 3 and Evil Within


*Remove HUD = hud_hide 1
Toggle Weapon Visibility = r_drawnearfov 2*


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland (Closed Alpha)*
If you guys would like to see more content from Hardland just let me know.


----------



## Newbie2009

Alien Isolation.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> all the screens look good. I seriously can't tell TBH.


You can tell the difference by the polycount in the models. The gameplay ones are much lower, take a look at Lightning's arms and legs, they're dead giveaways.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> GRID 2
> 
> [/SPOILER]


i still play the original grid all the time (heavily modded of course, like yours). hard to believe how old the game is, and it still holds up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Hardland (Closed Alpha)*
> If you guys would like to see more content from Hardland just let me know.


Haha I would actually







.


----------



## DiaSin

Battlefield 4 Community Test Enviroment: Final Stand Beta

Again.. just to cover myself, despite the floating red watermark, there is no NDA on the CTE.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Battlefield 4 Community Test Enviroment: Final Stand Beta
> 
> Again.. just to cover myself, despite the floating red watermark, there is no NDA on the CTE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Disable HUD and Watermark = *UI.drawEnable 0*


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Disable HUD and Watermark = *UI.drawEnable 0*


Thanks for that! I made macros for that command, 0 and 1.. lets see if they work ingame.

Edit: Unknown command.. even when I type it manually.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thanks for that! I made macros for that command, 0 and 1.. lets see if they work ingame.
> 
> Edit: Unknown command.. even when I type it manually.


For me it works, make sure you write it exactly the way I did in my post.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For me it works, make sure you write it exactly the way I did in my post.


That's not the CTE client is it?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That's not the CTE client is it?


Its the normal client. Maybe that is the reason why it works for me and doesnt work for you. However I dont see why it shouldnt work on CTE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I would actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will make sure to post some more screenshots. Maybe I will even upload some gameplay footage.


----------



## TheRadik

*Final Fantasy XIII*


























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




































]


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Damn nice Screenshots routek, are you using any graphic mods(sweetfx or other) for Assetto Corsa to get this level of Quality?

Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling & custom AA Settings & SweetFX


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjYCJr


__
https://flic.kr/p/pk1he2


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjZJhh


__
https://flic.kr/p/pk1bzX


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjZHvh


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its the normal client. Maybe that is the reason why it works for me and doesnt work for you. However I dont see why it shouldnt work on CTE.
> I will make sure to post some more screenshots. Maybe I will even upload some gameplay footage.


I look forward to it







; thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

The Evil Within




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Damn nice Screenshots routek, are you using any graphic mods(sweetfx or other) for Assetto Corsa to get this level of Quality?


Thanks. I used DSR to render at 2160p.


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor

10240x4389
CE table by Jim2point0


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy 13

free-cam
fraps to capture since GeDo won't


----------



## Descadent

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Switchblade1969

Love Dark Souls II so much but this game is damn hard xD


----------



## DiaSin

Unreal Tournament Early Alpha

The map design is fairly basic, the menu system is very oldschool and basic for now, similar to the FIRST UT game, it has some visual polishing to do.. but the overall core gameplay is already solid. I just played a couple of rounds with (non-functional) bots to get a feel for the weapons and then played one round online. The second shot is from the online match, hence all the bio-splatter and scorch marks.







Spoiler: MORE SHOTS INSIDE!


----------



## DarkLiberator

Project CARS

Used a variety of sizes. Used DS9X which is basically whatever resolution I'm using and times 3 times or custom resolutions through control panel. Also tried afew types of saturation and contrast shots.


__
https://flic.kr/p/14977419174


__
https://flic.kr/p/15412052968


__
https://flic.kr/p/15598239995


__
https://flic.kr/p/15385729540


__
https://flic.kr/p/15568699021


----------



## CryphicKing

Evil within(PC)


----------



## Unknownm

Maxed out 8x MSAA


----------



## BradleyW

Any news on removing the black bars for Evil Within.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any news on removing the black bars for Evil Within.


This program works pretty well. It adjusts the FOV so it doesn't look all zoomed in when removing the black bars. Just run the program and launch the game.
http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/#FWSDownload


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Project Cars - 4K Downsampling & SweetFX


__
https://flic.kr/p/pLWHfm


__
https://flic.kr/p/punXUF


__
https://flic.kr/p/oQ52Gi


__
https://flic.kr/p/purdaX


__
https://flic.kr/p/pLWLP5


__
https://flic.kr/p/puqCNN


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## TheRadik

*Alien Isolation*

























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

I have yet to be killed in isolation. Hiding in the cupboard has worked so far, although I am not very far in the game.


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I have yet to be killed in isolation. Hiding in the cupboard has worked so far, although I am not very far in the game.


You will die plenty of times in that game as you progress.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


AC so gooooddddddd.... to bad the career mode is so shallow...but just pick a track and car and race is the whole point of the game... shame there are so few U.S. servers


----------



## pez

I'm impressed by Assetto Corsa and the Project CARS screenshots I'm seeing. Are they kinda targeted at two different audiences? I've been considering picking up one or the other (isn't one still in beta?).


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm impressed by Assetto Corsa and the Project CARS screenshots I'm seeing. Are they kinda targeted at two different audiences? I've been considering picking up one or the other (isn't one still in beta?).


AC is a sim.. .Pcars is close to a sim but will appeal to more broader audience compared to AC as it has a career mode more GT and Forza like.


----------



## CryphicKing

playing Pcars the first time





Killzone (holy mother!! killzone's graphic really destroy things)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> AC is a sim.. .Pcars is close to a sim but will appeal to more broader audience compared to AC as it has a career mode more GT and Forza like.


Awesome; I'll probably watch some on Twitch or just look at some gameplay on YT. If I understood correctly from before, Project Cars is based around having a bigger variety of cars, right?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome; I'll probably watch some on Twitch or just look at some gameplay on YT. If I understood correctly from before, Project Cars is based around having a bigger variety of cars, right?


lol, Need For Speed games have more variety in cars than Project Cars.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## BradleyW

My copy of The Evil Within runs at 48 fps? Why?
What is the most effective way to lock the fps to a new value?
Thank you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My copy of The Evil Within runs at 48 fps? Why?
> What is the most effective way to lock the fps to a new value?
> Thank you.


IIRC, it's b/c of your monitors' refresh rate. Normal 60Hz monitors are locked to 30FPS (stock) and 120 and higher get a different/higher FPS lock. No idea on how to change, though.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My copy of The Evil Within runs at 48 fps? Why?
> What is the most effective way to lock the fps to a new value?
> Thank you.


all i can tell you is this

In Steam, right click on The Evil Within and select "properties" then under the General tab, hit "set launch options."
Put this in to unlock the console: +com_allowconsole 1
Once the game has launched, hit the Insert key to bring down the developer console.

when the game starts press insert then try this command

*R_swapinterval*
Sets the FPS lock. Note that the numbers below are negative.
• -2: This is the default, set to 30 FPS. This is the officially supported frame rate
• -1: This sets the FPS limit to 60. Fully playable, although there may be quirks (we're going to fix these).
• 0: This fully unlocks the FPS. We do not recommend playing above 60. We will not fix any issues above 60.

if you want a steady 60fps type R_swapinterval -1

or you can use MSI Afterburner to do that and lock the game to 30fps


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor

4000x7907


----------



## End3R

Gods Will Be Watching






Shadow of Mordor




 (I love the look the green orc is making)


----------



## Silent Scone

I actually prefer Evil Within at 30fps.

Was inevitable that all these arty fart SOM screens would start appearing


----------



## End3R

Killer Is Dead


----------



## Toology

( Crysis modded ) Just started replaying this again.


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy 13


----------



## CryphicKing

Pcars and Rice (most demanding and beautiful game on PC yet) unfortunately Pcars only looks good in replay mode.


----------



## pez

Lol @ 'Rice'.


----------



## Descadent

not a direct screenshot but a panoramic picture off what it's like sitting in my sim rig. 3x asus rog swifts pg278q 1440p 144hz gsync (7680x1440)

Assetto Corsa


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Toology

More Crysis


----------



## Alatar

Scifi Time!

Alien Isolation on the oculus rift:












(That's one game session, couldn't go on further because I felt like throwing up after 45mins)

Planetary Annihilation:






Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion:


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Final Fantasy 13


I haven't ever played a final fantasy game, is that RPG, FPS, not sure how they play out.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I haven't ever played a final fantasy game, is that RPG, FPS, not sure how they play out.


an RPG , time based with a dynamic camera during battles


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Alien Isolation on the oculus rift:
> 
> (That's one game session, couldn't go on further because I felt like throwing up after 45mins)


Did you notice the update that released apparently? I read on reddit that they "secretly" fixed some of the small problems with Rift implementation. Also, I'm with you on the nausea. The first couple of times I played, I got it bad. Then the next couple were fine. Seems pretty hit or miss.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*









































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

i didn't know sebastian is married


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Did you notice the update that released apparently? I read on reddit that they "secretly" fixed some of the small problems with Rift implementation. Also, I'm with you on the nausea. The first couple of times I played, I got it bad. Then the next couple were fine. Seems pretty hit or miss.


I noticed that my performance improved significantly and I didn't get any more judder. Which is why I started properly playing it now instead of weeks ago.


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland (Closed Alpha)*














Spoiler: More Screenshots


----------



## TheRadik

*PinballFX2*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## End3R

Gods Will Be Watching


Shadow of Mordor


----------



## routek

Assetto Corsa


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Hardland (Closed Alpha)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More Screenshots


I'm just in love with this art style.


----------



## Shaded War

Formula 1 2014 racing on team Ferrari.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why is it that my Assetto Corsa never looks as nice as these screenshots even when I max everything out?


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm just in love with this art style.


Its quite unique isnt it. Too bad the visuals are the only good thing about the game as of now.

*Saints Row The Third*


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Why is it that my Assetto Corsa never looks as nice as these screenshots even when I max everything out?


play with post processing effects. mine looks no different from screenshots to game


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Why is it that my Assetto Corsa never looks as nice as these screenshots even when I max everything out?
> 
> 
> 
> play with post processing effects. mine looks no different from screenshots to game
Click to expand...

That fixed it. There was some sore of visual filter that was making it look dull and colorless. Turned it off and now it looks great.


----------



## Takla

Crysis 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Next time before you upload 34 screenshots consider adding a spoiler.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Next time before you upload 34 screenshots consider adding a spoiler.


I second this. It is INCREDIBLY annoying having to wait for that number of images to load before I can scroll down without the page constantly moving as each image loads. Not everyone has uber internet speed.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Guys its a screenshot thread so of course there is going to a lot of images.
It doesn't matter if a member uploads a lot of images.
All we ask is for quoted images to be spoilered.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Guys its a screenshot thread so of course there is going to a lot of images.
> It doesn't matter if a member uploads a lot of images.
> All we ask is for quoted images to be spoilered.


I could have sworn a mod got involved the last time this happened and said not to post massive amounts of shots without spoilers.. or was that the skyrim shots thread.. I don't remember..


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I second this. It is INCREDIBLY annoying having to wait for that number of images to load before I can scroll down without the page constantly moving as each image loads. Not everyone has uber internet speed.


My bigger annoyance with this is the fact that whenever this thread is updated and I check it, if I go to scroll before it's finished loading everything (and sometimes it'll stop reflecting that it's loading for a few seconds even though it's not fully done), then the forum doesn't seem to fully track my place and will throw me back to that same starting post in the future when I check it (the counter for how many posts are new oddly reflects correctly though). That is, if I then leave and go to check it in the future when there's one update, it may throw me back a dozen posts that I've already seen a dozen times and growing. It was incredibly frustrating wondering why it always threw me to the same post and I always had to scroll past the ever growing list of "new" posts to get to the new stuff. If I truly only had to scroll past it once (meaning people who quoted stuff only quoted a minimal number of images), I couldn't care how many images were posted, but because this "bug" (?) exists, it's made this thread annoying to keep up on.


----------



## Descadent

we have def had mods say if you have a ton of shots put them in spoiler tags because when you got 35 screenshots it makes browsers go insane trying to load it all. This comes up every week.


----------



## End3R

Anyone who has been browsing these forums for any amount of time more than a day would know to put a spoiler for that many images. Anyone refusing to using the defense "this is a screenshot thread so don't complain" is intentionally trying to troll screw over other people with slower connections.

Mods, can you just make this an official rule please and sticky it? Something like more than 10 or 15 images must be in a spoiler tag? Eventually we're going to get 2 or more dbags trying to do this at once and will be there trying to load potentially hundreds of images on a single page.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Next time before you upload 34 screenshots consider adding a spoiler.


i had it spoilered before and will do now again. i removed it since i figured it would load them anyway.

edit: so yes it does load them anyway but atleast now you can scroll down without getting kicked back up.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> i had it spoilered it before and will do now again. i removed it since i figured it would load them anyway.











Just make sure that next time your post uses a spoiler if your intention is to display screenshots.


----------



## nasmith2000

xplane 10


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Takla

Crysis 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Battlefield 4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> i removed it since i figured it would load them anyway.


If so, it's important to note this then. I see it mentioned every time, on every forum, that this situation comes up, and someone will always suggest that the spoiler tags will save the bandwidth of someone. I believe they still get loaded from the onset anyway, and the spoiler tag just hides them from being physically shown.

Of course, it's still a good idea (in my opinion) to use the tags for a larger amount of images.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> If so, it's important to note this then. I see it mentioned every time, on every forum, that this situation comes up, and someone will always suggest that the spoiler tags will save the bandwidth of someone. I believe they still get loaded from the onset anyway, and the spoiler tag just hides them from being physically shown.
> 
> Of course, it's still a good idea (in my opinion) to use the tags for a larger amount of images.


The bandwidth wasn't my concern with it. It was the page bouncing all over the place as it loaded. That doesn't happen with them in spoilers.

Anyway..

Arma 3


F.E.A.R
This shot is my Halloween wallpaper.


----------



## pez

Crysis 3 and Arma 3 look great. I need to catch up on some of my games so I can justify buying some newer titles (that aren't just online







).


----------



## DividebyZERO

Im sure im late to the party, but here are some The Vanishing of Ethan Carter triple 4k eyefinity shots. Nothing special and its not perfect sized, still get black bars slightly on top/bottom. It's close enough though. The game looks really amazing for what it is, no down sampling here.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> The bandwidth wasn't my concern with it. It was the page bouncing all over the place as it loaded. That doesn't happen with them in spoilers.


That wasn't directed at you (or anyone in particular). I do think it's a good idea to use the tags for a lot of images. I was just saying, it's a good idea to be aware of that for those who aren't.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## Alatar

Elite: Dangerous


----------



## Toology

Lords of the Fallen, i am loving this game


----------



## TheRadik

*Final Fantasy XIII*


----------



## Reloaded83

Nice shots Alatar. Have you tried Elite with the Rift yet? Performance for me has really tanked this beta. Beta 2 ran flawlessly for me at 75fps, but not so much this beta...


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen, i am loving this game


It looks great! But isn't the game pretty buggy atm?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Nice shots Alatar. Have you tried Elite with the Rift yet? Performance for me has really tanked this beta. Beta 2 ran flawlessly for me at 75fps, but not so much this beta...


Not yet, I just bought it a couple of days ago and since the game mechanics were somewhat complicated I figured it'd be better to learn the game without the oculus first.

But yeah, that was still in beta2, I'll try out beta 3 today, maybe with the DK2.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> It looks great! But isn't the game pretty buggy atm?


I guess i am really lucky, i havent had a single crash or bug and i am about 9 hours in.

A couple more of Lords of the Fallen.


----------



## TheRadik

*Alien Isolation*


----------



## phinexswarm71

skyrim pics:


----------



## slick2500

DayZ Standalone


----------



## Revolution996

*DayZ Standalone*

A clan tried to take us in Cherno....they failed

Pictures loss of colour due to lack of health.





















Love this game.

Revo.


----------



## BradleyW

A lot of floating weapons!


----------



## pez

My God, that clan got r33333333333kt. DayZ has been great to mess with some people psychologically. The combination of 'area voice chat' and having people split up to salvage the building provides for some great fun and a lot of people freaking out.


----------



## connectwise

Damn Lords of the Fallen looks abs insane!










Age of Conan


----------



## Lhotse

*Halloween - Neverwinter Online*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2014-10-3115-48-18-85_zps7e0c8839.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2014-10-3112-00-06-20_zpsc414f6fe.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2014-10-3111-58-25-00_zps1df7ce20.png.html


----------



## routek

Lords of the Fallen looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Alatar

Some super high resolution (10240x5760) Elite: Dangerous (though jpegs, not bmp or png)

(open in a new tab for full size)





(there's a space station in this pic)


----------



## kx11

Lords of the Fallen


----------



## Lhotse

*Neverwinter Online* - New Scarecrow Companion

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2014-11-0103-23-17-70_zpsd841ba35.png.html


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> *Neverwinter Online* - New Scarecrow Companion
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/GameClient2014-11-0103-23-17-70_zpsd841ba35.png.html


How is neverwinter in the long run? I played the intro (human thief).. but kinda got lost when it dumped me into that huge city right away with very little guidance.


----------



## Alatar

More Elite: Dangerous


----------



## End3R

Transistor


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## phinexswarm71

some skyrim pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








and some more to keep things in halloween spirit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How is neverwinter in the long run? I played the intro (human thief).. but kinda got lost when it dumped me into that huge city right away with very little guidance.


It's awesome ! As in *ten times better than Elder Scrolls Online* and with _SOO much more_ game content and...it's free ! ( It has a micro-transactions market like most MMO's but you really don't need to spend to be competitive, I don't) What you really need is to join a guild with more experienced players. Then you learn about everything that is not apparent. Just the player-created 'Foundry' missions alone can keep you busy with fresh content all day when you're not leveling up your character in the 12 different storylines. It's D&D, so all that should be obvious. lol
PM me if you're interested in joining our guild. It's a really good one with friendly people who are both a mix of casual and serious players.

*Lost Alpha*

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/XR_3DA2014-05-1716-02-22-88_zpsde0a0bb3.png.html


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Switchblade1969

Castlevania: Lords Of Shadow 2


----------



## boredgunner

A late happy Halloween from Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## BTK

Crysis 3 1440p maxed


----------



## DoomDash

Crysis 3 so pretty.


----------



## elkcreek

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Call of Duty Advanced Warfae

photoshop to remove HUD


----------



## DiaSin

I don't have money for Advanced Warfare right now.. But here are some Titanfall shots. That I DID have money for.

The first one.. That is probably my favorite default sight in the game so far. The rest are shots I took during drop-in at the start of matches.


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 3*


----------



## BradleyW

Nice to see COD still looks as terrible as ever. Better in motion?


----------



## TheRadik

*ALIEN ISOLATION*








































More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Switchblade1969

Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare







Great game so far! Except the cutscenes go out of sync...




Spoiler: More Images! :D


----------



## Saq

Heroes and Generals:


----------



## danycyo

Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare

Toying with the settings only played for a few minutes. Are these the best for my 1080p tv?






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































*Update*

I found that when using SMAAxT2 I average around 50fps with max settings.

When I change to SMAAx1 I average about 90fps with everything maxed.

If I change to FXAA I get around 120fps avg on max.

The Textures look so much better on SMAA than they do on FXAA in my opinion. I think I might just stick with SMAA for now. It is a nice balance of fps and graphics. The game still runs smooth on either setting but It just looks so much more detailed and sharp on SMAA.


----------



## kx11

HBAO+ might have an impact on performance with AMD cards

sometimes i force AF 16x with NVCP while in game it's set to low


----------



## Cybertox

AMD Cards should use either HDAO or SSAO. HBAO is more appropriate for Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nice to see COD still looks as terrible as ever. Better in motion?


terrible? huh? best looking cod ever


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just got my GTX 780 a week ago and I'm back into gaming after a year and a half break. Finally can run some better mods. Not as good as some other members I've seen, but I'm very happy with my experience in game!

*Skyrim*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Whitin*


----------



## Revolution996

DayZ Standalone..

A few more..


----------



## Cybertox

*Blood Dragon*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> terrible? huh? best looking cod ever


The later shots look much better than the shots posted hours after release.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## CryphicKing

call of dooty, please don't believe the screenshots, they are selective ones, the actual game looked like last gen trash.


----------



## Silent Scone

Agreed, it can look good in places but 9 time out of 10 the lighting is so far from top tier it sometimes look like there is a bug.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> call of dooty, please don't believe the screenshots, they are selective ones, the actual game looked like last gen trash.


Don't worry, as good as your screenshots are they don't hide the game's lack of graphics fidelity. The lighting system isn't bad and the anti-aliasing is great, but the shadows, textures, and general shader quality appears dated (to say the least).


----------



## kx11

Lords of the Fallen


----------



## Alatar

I've always wondered.... what's up with the 'portrait' style screenshots?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen


Nice !


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I've always wondered.... what's up with the 'portrait' style screenshots?


it's a cool way to show the beauty of the game instead of the dull 16:9 ratio

also it's used to serve the shot and eliminate any chance for emptiness in the shot

i won't do any screenshots for this game before the CA patch comes out


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's a cool way to show the beauty of the game instead of the dull 16:9 ratio
> 
> also it's used to serve the shot and eliminate any chance for emptiness in the shot
> 
> i won't do any screenshots for this game before the CA patch comes out


That 'dull' 16:9' ratio is how you see the world, it's how your vision works. Why do you think widescreen monitors because so popular? Because they are much easier and natural to the eyes.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That 'dull' 16:9' ratio is how you see the world, it's how your vision works. Why do you think widescreen monitors because so popular? Because they are much easier and natural to the eyes.


for screenshots it's dull

very dull


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> for screenshots it's dull
> 
> very dull


You're entitled to your opinion


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen


I really hate this game's CA, game looks decent otherwise.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> call of dooty, please don't believe the screenshots, they are selective ones, *the actual game looked like last gen trash.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## dmasteR

Pictures are in 4K

http://i.imgur.com/nk7dOGh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eo6YWHc.jpg


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it's a cool way to show the beauty of the game instead of the dull 16:9 ratio
> 
> also it's used to serve the shot and eliminate any chance for emptiness in the shot
> 
> i won't do any screenshots for this game before the CA patch comes out


Spoken though the eyes of a photographer.... or one of us gamers who sees it that way


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen


is that chromatic aberration? eww


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cybertox

Skyrim looks extremely good with mods. Too bad its a boring game(IMO).


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Skyrim looks extremely good with mods. Too bad its a boring game(IMO).


I agree.


----------



## phinexswarm71

here are some screenshots from some game that people call ''a boring game''













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










do note that some of the images were taken with some unplayable enb


----------



## pez

Some people think Fallout 3/NV are boring, but all I tell them is cool; I still have 130+ hours each into both.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> is that chromatic aberration? eww


Yep, and it's overdone.

I don't hate chromatic aberration entirely as I like it in horror games like Alien Isolation, but non non-horror games it seems to come out wrong and out of place even.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


I'm still not convinced you're not someone from the future playing a future copy of a Sims title, 'cause there's no way the series is potentially in a start of a decline with this recent one and may never reach looking like that or anything, cause that's a proof image from a future version, right? *goes into corner and cries*


----------



## Cybertox

*Wolfenstein: The New Order*


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Some people think Fallout 3/NV are boring, but all I tell them is cool; I still have 130+ hours each into both.


Between Fallout 3, New Vegas and Skyrim I have about 500 hours worth of playing time. Still love those games to death.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Screenshotting Skryim bores the piss out of me. There's only a handful of things that actually look photogenic, and that's grass, trees, characters, and the sky which imo everyone and their mother has taken 100+ screens of.

Unrelated, a little while ago on Fallout 3 my save # hit 10000.. That should give you an idea of how much I enjoy Fallout 3 lol.


----------



## TheRadik

*Killer is Dead*


----------



## Wezzor

@Cybertox
Is Wolfenstein: The New Order worth it? I guess you bought it now on Steam since it's on sale.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> @Cybertox
> Is Wolfenstein: The New Order worth it? I guess you bought it now on Steam since it's on sale.


Its an outstanding game but its a console port so be aware. Personally I really enjoy the story so far as well as the gameplay. At first it might be a bit boring but as you progress further the game starts to be more entertaining and fun with each mission. If you have some spare money then get it but dont have too high expectations. Unsynced cinematics and subtitles are quite annoying as well as some other minor issues.


----------



## MKOB

GTA IV...





Gallery : http://mkiiix.deviantart.com/gallery/45261128/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its an outstanding game but its a console port so be aware. Personally I really enjoy the story so far as well as the gameplay. At first it might be a bit boring but as you progress further the game starts to be more entertaining and fun with each mission. If you have some spare money then get it but dont have too high expectations. Unsynced cinematics and subtitles are quite annoying as well as some other minor issues.


Thank you!


----------



## Revolution996

Just got this game.....for a port, its very enjoyable.


----------



## Cybertox

*Wolfenstein: The New order*


----------



## Revolution996

^^ Cybertox

I`ll try and get some comparative screenies when I get that far into the game, looks good though..


----------



## kzone75

I have probably posted these before. Don't care.







*SKYRIM*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















*South Park tSoT*


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> GTA IV...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallery : http://mkiiix.deviantart.com/gallery/45261128/Grand-Theft-Auto-IV


Do you use a car pack or do you have individual mods? If you have a pack, mind sharing where you got it from? Thanks


----------



## Descadent

i got half way through wolfenstein before getting bored with it. all i really wanted was RTCW mp but that didn't happen.


----------



## End3R

Dead Rising 3


----------



## 222Panther222

Metro 2033







Running at high 1920x1200 30fps, Poor 560ti... Also is it me or they added particles near the lights?


----------



## Classif13d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running at high 1920x1200 30fps, Poor 560ti... Also is it me or they added particles near the lights?


I believe that's because of PhysX.


----------



## routek

Evil Within


----------



## pez

I need to fire up Metro 2033 again since I've got some more umph in my CPU now.


----------



## danycyo

Call of Duty Advanced Warfare

1920x1080 SMAA T2x
Super Sampling 2x
Maxx settings




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

AC unity, PS4 version for now, PC verison still @ 56%.


----------



## Newbie2009

Looks nice


----------



## routek

While blurry, ACU environment as a whole looks very good.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wow, the new Assassin's Creed looks great...I gave up on them after trying to playthrough the first one without becoming bored to death....the newer ones any good other than graphics?


----------



## Newbie2009

From what I seen on youtube, PC version looks buggy. Lots of popup and obvious lack of detail on far away objects. Think console may be the best option.


----------



## CryphicKing

Performance on PS4 version is weird, the opening small level you got small shutters here and there, but once you move to pairs with gorgeous environment +5000 crowds, everything runs butter smooth. I heard on PC is the opposite. Cross finger my GTX690 SLI will fit the spot.

Also, this is easily the best looking game this year and the best AC game yet, love the new animation system and weapon arsenal if AA kicks up and full 1080p would make it perfect, gonna try PC version tonight.


----------



## bughole5

you have to pray that it'll run fine with a gtx 690 sli?? I thought my gtx 780 sli would be enough.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Performance on PS4 version is weird, the opening small level you got small shutters here and there, but once you move to pairs with gorgeous environment +5000 crowds, everything runs butter smooth. I heard on PC is the opposite. Cross finger my GTX690 SLI will fit the spot.


What? PS4 drops to as low as 19FPS, in fact in most cases it performs worse than the X1 version according to Digital Foundry.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I don't own AC but I heard it is horribly optimized. IMO screenshots don't even look that good either. FPS drops into the teens on consoles and people with high end (280x+) hardware can barely run the game.

I don't know if any of you are redditors, but head over to the PCMR subreddit for some input buy people who bought the game. Yes, I know how much reddit hates Ubisoft, but it seems that they really dropped the ball on this. Poor PC port of a poorly optimized game.

http://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/

Also, this is max settings. Yuck.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> What? PS4 drops to as low as 19FPS, in fact in most cases it performs worse than the X1 version according to Digital Foundry.


The short stuttering on opening level is pretty notable, but haven't see it as soon as I got to the city, only clocked 2 hrs in it though, I don't recall DF found it dip to 19fps, the record low is low 20 something, and most of time is 25-30 which is fine consider how massive a graphic leap it has on black flag, will play more tonight and see how PC verison works out.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I don't recall DF found it dip to 19fps


There's a vid on it as I saw it recently.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I don't own AC but I heard it is horribly optimized. IMO screenshots don't even look that good either. FPS drops into the teens on consoles and people with high end (280x+) hardware can barely run the game.
> 
> I don't know if any of you are redditors, but head over to the PCMR subreddit for some input buy people who bought the game. Yes, I know how much reddit hates Ubisoft, but it seems that they really dropped the ball on this. Poor PC port of a poorly optimized game.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/
> 
> Also, this is max settings. Yuck.


It's not the greatest looking, but the amount of NPC's is impressive.

I'm running it on highest possible settings at 1080p with my current rig, and I average about 40-50 FPS. Hits 60 at times.

I'm not experiencing any massive drops, the intro was fine, main game is fine.


----------



## Lhotse

*Neverwinter*

My new 'Halfling Tank'.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2014-11-12_00006_zps0bbd3758.jpg.html


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> There's a vid on it as I saw it recently.


I saw it too, Its lowest point was 18fps for ps4 . Which is a joke, Ubi should just stop.


----------



## CryphicKing

ACU PC version just getting started, better resolution and AA definitely made PC version my preferred version for this game, but boy, this game really destroy GPUs. too bad only 5% PC gamers got to see its glory.

Nvidia's latest driver killed my SLI profiling on quad core GPUs. used to get 30-60fps now 2-10fps






PS4 version


----------



## Pandora's Box

As I am walking around Paris I find myself humming "Do you hear the people sing"


----------



## jim2point0

EDIT: whoops. let me fix that


----------



## Wezzor

Is the PC version of AC Unity very buggy atm?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Is the PC version of AC Unity very buggy atm?


I'm not having issues. As long as your rig can brute force past the poorly optimized engine you'll enjoy the game. I'm getting 70-100fps at 1080P 2xMSAA max in game settings with shadows on high.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> There's a vid on it as I saw it recently.


4 hours in PS4 version yes I finally got to feel the 19-20ish fps dip in one mission when there's alot actions going on, saw DF's article on X1 have superior performance while have the same graphic, lol! what a shame.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 4 hours in PS4 version yes I finally got to feel the 19-20ish fps dip in one mission when there's alot actions going on, saw DF's article on X1 have superior performance while have the same graphic, lol! what a shame.


It feels very cinematic, doesnt it?


----------



## jim2point0

Assassin's Creed: Unity


----------



## TheRadik

*Final Fantasy XIII*


----------



## rikyyrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I'm not having issues. As long as your rig can brute force past the poorly optimized engine you'll enjoy the game. I'm getting 70-100fps at 1080P 2xMSAA max in game settings with shadows on high.


Yeah, you are not getting 70-100fps 1080p with 2xMSAA, you could have 2 980s and you still wouldn't get 60fps stable. Check your counter again or prove it with a screenshot.

EDIT: Forgot a couple screenshots I took. Not much, I'm still new to this stuff.

EDIT 2: Jim, how come your screenshots are so sharp? What combination of downscaling and AA are you using?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It feels very cinematic, doesnt it?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikyyrm*
> 
> Yeah, you are not getting 70-100fps 1080p with 2xMSAA, you could have 2 980s and you still wouldn't get 60fps stable. Check your counter again or prove it with a screenshot.


K:





































Don't know why you'd think I would lie about frame rate...lol


----------



## End3R

I think a lot of people forget that just because SLI gets them higher benchmarks for the most part, SLI generally hurts game performance for almost every game on release, even post release I hear about more issues caused by SLI.

Remember everyone saying you need a 6GB card for 60fps in Shadows of Mordor? False, I get 60fps with my 270x which most people consider mid-grade. But guess what, it's already more powerful than either the PS4 or XBONE, which has locked in the "standard" for gaming for the next 10 years.

So buckle up kiddos, every AAA game that's released for the next 10 years is going to boast that you need a more powerful card than you really need, unless you you consider 1080p trash, which is just the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard lol.

Another big issue is AntiAliasing is subjective and depending on the display/person hits a diminshing return. It's rare that you actually NEED 16x AA or more in anything, and if you do, it's for a screenshot, those differences won't be noticable during gameplay, so suck it up, and bump it down to 2-8x and enjoy the smoother fps.

I don't have Unity myself yet but when I do I'll be sure to post my results just like I did with SoM.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Some screens here made me want to reinstall GTA... I have a few texture packs but need more, my game is looking OK but could be better. I'm just glad I found a car pack with some nice cars in it. Now I can pretend like it's actually me outrunning the cops, lol. I just wish the game ran better, GPU usage is spotty and I get a ton of stuttering after a while. Also, I'm messing around with some settings to get rid of the aliasing - I'm using CryENB but I'm experimenting with forcing driver AA. Any recommended mods/advice?

There's always one of these parked at my house irl and in game


Burnout on the pier


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikyyrm*
> 
> EDIT 2: Jim, how come your screenshots are so sharp? What combination of downscaling and AA are you using?


Heh. Don't mind me. I like pretty screenshots. But getting the game to look like that while actually being playable is not possible









They're downsampled from 6400x3600 w/SMAA.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. Don't mind me. I like pretty screenshots. But getting the game to look like that while actually being playable is not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're downsampled from 6400x3600 w/SMAA.


lol. they do look impressive though.


----------



## CryphicKing

Really hate to play the same game twice on different platform, I find myself doing that alot lately , all my friends are on PS4 and wants play co-op. arrggg.

When playing ryse at 900p, I never give a dang about the sub resolution, it looked suprb with customized AA, crytek really knows their chit. but 900P in Ass creed made everything blur as phuck compare to PC version, but to ps4 version's credit, all quality is a match to PC's high setting(at least), except TXAA, HBAO+ and maybe shadow.

PC version looks sick with HBAO+ and TXAA, unfortunately probably only 5% PC gamers (or less)able to get the game to work.

PC (best looking game this year, but 3 times more glitchy than ps4 version)








PS4


----------



## Cybertox

*Unreal Tournament 2014*


----------



## Clukos

AC: Unity in 4k



















@ 1440p Where i am running it atm


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. Don't mind me. I like pretty screenshots. But getting the game to look like that while actually being playable is not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're downsampled from 6400x3600 w/SMAA.


so you "cheated"? hahaha...just reflecting on a slightly strange conversation from a few months ago here on the screenshot thread.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Some screens here made me want to reinstall GTA... I have a few texture packs but need more, my game is looking OK but could be better. I'm just glad I found a car pack with some nice cars in it. Now I can pretend like it's actually me outrunning the cops, lol. I just wish the game ran better, GPU usage is spotty and I get a ton of stuttering after a while. Also, I'm messing around with some settings to get rid of the aliasing - I'm using CryENB but I'm experimenting with forcing driver AA. Any recommended mods/advice?
> 
> There's always one of these parked at my house irl and in game


try searching for the "proreal mod" here on ocn created by gxstorm--it's an optimized enb + mod compilation.

all car packs will cause instability with time, but i've found that the extended car pack v2 works quite well for a longer period of time...


----------



## rikyyrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heh. Don't mind me. I like pretty screenshots. But getting the game to look like that while actually being playable is not possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're downsampled from 6400x3600 w/SMAA.


SWRE?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I will check out that mod, thanks.

Also, just a friendly reminder, if you guys are uploading 10+ images please use a spoiler tag. It makes the thread much easier to browse.


----------



## 222Panther222

Metro 2033




The Evil Within Demo




Afterburner OSD doesn't work on it but i'm assuming it run near 25fps with drops.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Afterburner OSD doesn't work on it but i'm assuming it run near 25fps with drops.


Yeah, I tried the demo out and changed it to the "no letterbox" setting along with "60 fps" and my sig rig couldn't keep a steady 60. Usually dropped to 40-50. Not that odd according to other reports I've read, but it is too bad it's not quite possible to keep 60. I admit though that 30 fps wasn't "horrible".


----------



## pez

Welp, going to work on my current AC game...I somehow got infatuated with AC1 (the most boring one) and after that hadn't really gotten into II. Not sure why.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Yeah, I tried the demo out and changed it to the "no letterbox" setting along with "60 fps" and my sig rig couldn't keep a steady 60. Usually dropped to 40-50. Not that odd according to other reports I've read, but it is too bad it's not quite possible to keep 60. I admit though that 30 fps wasn't "horrible".


The game seems good when it work, it always freeze at the beginning of chapter 2. Wonder if people have the same problem with the full game since it's rated pretty low on meta critics. I wonder if my cpu would keep up with a 970.


----------



## CryphicKing

More AC unity

PC version this time

Detail on just one NPC out of 5000, HBAO+ and texture work look sick.


----------



## Silent Scone

@CryphicKing That looks pretty impressive! How are you finding it? I was tempted to wait to see if they iron out some of the strange bugs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I think a lot of people forget that just because SLI gets them higher benchmarks for the most part, SLI generally hurts game performance for almost every game on release, even post release I hear about more issues caused by SLI.
> 
> Remember everyone saying you need a 6GB card for 60fps in Shadows of Mordor? False, I get 60fps with my 270x which most people consider mid-grade. But guess what, it's already more powerful than either the PS4 or XBONE, which has locked in the "standard" for gaming for the next 10 years.
> 
> So buckle up kiddos, every AAA game that's released for the next 10 years is going to boast that you need a more powerful card than you really need, unless you you consider 1080p trash, which is just the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard lol.
> 
> Another big issue is AntiAliasing is subjective and depending on the display/person hits a diminshing return. It's rare that you actually NEED 16x AA or more in anything, and if you do, it's for a screenshot, those differences won't be noticable during gameplay, so suck it up, and bump it down to 2-8x and enjoy the smoother fps.
> 
> I don't have Unity myself yet but when I do I'll be sure to post my results just like I did with SoM.


You can't honestly believe that rubbish, can you?

That's your opinion, and you mentioned 1080p once, not any other resolution. Trust me you need more than 4gb frame buffer for Ultra in SOM at 1440p and above. As an SLI user for well over 10 years, I suggest you keep such rubbish blanket statements to yourself, they help nobody.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can't honestly believe that rubbish, can you?
> 
> That's your opinion, and you mentioned 1080p once, not any other resolution. Trust me you need more than 4gb frame buffer for Ultra in SOM at 1440p and above. As an SLI user for well over 10 years, I suggest you keep such rubbish blanket statements to yourself, they help nobody.


I'm not talking about higher than 1080p, but nice try. If you've been using SLI for 10 years you should also know it almost always kills game performance on release.

You can say I'm insane all you want, but the 60fps I get in SoM doesn't lie. I also just picked up Watch_Dogs finally, installed TheWorse mod with Maldos Ultra textures and it plays buttery smooth on my 270x as well, usually at 60 fps, occasionally dropping to around 30 if there is a lot going on, but still smooth so meh.

Keep convincing yourself that 1440p/4k is so much prettier than 1080p that it requires $1000+ gpus, because I'll be enjoying them for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## rikyyrm

Here's some more AC: Unity. I'm having a blast with this game, it'd be perfect if it ran decently, didn't have so many bugs and they fixed the horrible pop in issues and LoD scaling. Btw, people have found out that AC:U issues up to 50.000 draw calls while DX11 can manage around 10.000 peak draw calls. We need DX12.


























Also, something funny that happened to me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I'm not talking about higher than 1080p, but nice try. If you've been using SLI for 10 years you should also know it almost always kills game performance on release.




Now back on topic









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rikyyrm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, something funny that happened to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lmao.


----------



## DividebyZERO

More The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter shots, Triple 4k eyefinity - Modde3d ini file but stock game otherwise.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Good to see some non Unity screenshots. The last few pages are filled with that game.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Good to see some non Unity screenshots. The last few pages are filled with that game.


I must say it is a beautiful game to play on PC, _especially_ in motion. It keeps being jaw dropping even after playing it for hours.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I must say it is a beautiful game to play on PC, _especially_ in motion. It keeps being jaw dropping even after playing it for hours.


I dont find it being impressive nor nowhere near being jaw dropping. All the screenshots look the same to me, boring stuff.


----------



## jim2point0

A few Lords of the Fallen screenshots after the CA removal patch.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont find it being impressive nor nowhere near being jaw dropping. All the screenshots look the same to me, boring stuff.


Dunno, i find _that_



Really impressive to see in an open world game of _that_ size. Hell i would find that GI wonderful in a linear single player game... It's also better looking in motion as well, it really is something. I've been playing games for a while (15 years or so) and not on cheap ass rigs, the game is beautiful.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @CryphicKing That looks pretty impressive! How are you finding it? I was tempted to wait to see if they iron out some of the strange bugs.
> You can't honestly believe that rubbish, can you?
> 
> That's your opinion, and you mentioned 1080p once, not any other resolution. Trust me you need more than 4gb frame buffer for Ultra in SOM at 1440p and above. As an SLI user for well over 10 years, I suggest you keep such rubbish blanket statements to yourself, they help nobody.


Game is massive and complex nothing like any past AC you ever know, co-op and online feature are fresh and works out well, most importantly some of the best feature from AC2 - AC3 made a come back in ACU, the only down side is the microtransaction system in place. so consider how ambitious and massive the system overhaul is, some bugs are expected(PC verison does have 5 times more bugs than my PS4 version) and am totally ok to wait for a fix. plus some of the bugs are mad funny.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I'm not talking about higher than 1080p, but nice try. If you've been using SLI for 10 years you should also know it almost always kills game performance on release.
> 
> You can say I'm insane all you want, but the 60fps I get in SoM doesn't lie. I also just picked up Watch_Dogs finally, installed TheWorse mod with Maldos Ultra textures and it plays buttery smooth on my 270x as well, usually at 60 fps, occasionally dropping to around 30 if there is a lot going on, but still smooth so meh.
> 
> Keep convincing yourself that 1440p/4k is so much prettier than 1080p that it requires $1000+ gpus, because I'll be enjoying them for a fraction of the cost.


270X won't stand a chance with ACU, not even a 280x. SoM never lied about it's 4-6G Vram requirement(to max out the game) just because it's a scalable game that allowed users to turn down some signature graphic feature to achieve smooth frame rate, that doesn't make the max out requirement less truthful. I don't know why you are up against SLI, never had any problem in the last 8 years, and thx god it give me 40-60 fps in ACU instead of 10 when I disabled SLI profile.


----------



## Silent Scone

You mean like this one lol


----------



## Clukos

God damn this game is distracting



Each time you climb somewhere high you get a detail overdose, they really nailed it with this one when it comes to architecture design


----------



## Cybertox

*Far Cry 3*


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor* ( PhotoMode)








































More....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## routek

AC Unity
Runs great for me so far


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 270X won't stand a chance with ACU, not even a 280x. SoM never lied about it's 4-6G Vram requirement(to max out the game) just because it's a scalable game that allowed users to turn down some signature graphic feature to achieve smooth frame rate, that doesn't make the max out requirement less truthful. I don't know why you are up against SLI, never had any problem in the last 8 years, and thx god it give me 40-60 fps in ACU instead of 10 when I disabled SLI profile.


lol it's sad if you really believe that. Remind yourself I'm purely talking about playing @1080p and have no intention, or desire to try and play at higher resolutions just to say I am.

Sure you need to waste $1000+ on a gpu if you want to honest to goodness max out every option and run at 1440p/4k, but unless you're looking at a screenshot, you aren't going to be enjoying any more visual fidelity than someone else playing @1080p with 2-4xAA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor ( PhotoMode)


Love their new photo mode











And HAH!


----------



## kzone75

*Afterfall InSanity Extended Edition*


----------



## Clukos

A bit more of AC: Unity


----------



## R8TEDM3

_*Project CARS*_


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Lords of The Fallen










and a portrait


----------



## DHRone

*[Far Cry 4/B]


https://flic.kr/p/pMAuqf



https://flic.kr/p/pMyQmt



https://flic.kr/p/p89r1J



https://flic.kr/p/q2QugG
*


----------



## routek

Nice FC4 pics


----------



## Silent Scone

I don't post here much so quite a few from me.

*Evil Within*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare* (Potential plot spoiler)






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*Dead Rising 3: Apocalypse Edition*





*Lords of The Fallen*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Metro: Last Light Redux*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Nether*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Games are looking GOOD these days!


----------



## End3R




----------



## routek

AC UNITY


----------



## kzone75

*Alien: Isolation*


----------



## danycyo

Far Cry 4 Gold Edition

1920x1080 Ultra Settings



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sarapower5256

nice


----------



## pez

FC4 looks really good. I still haven't been sold on FC3 or FC4 since the glaring deficiencies of FC2


----------



## rizla1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> lol it's sad if you really believe that. Remind yourself I'm purely talking about playing @1080p and have no intention, or desire to try and play at higher resolutions just to say I am.
> 
> Sure you need to waste $1000+ on a gpu if you want to honest to goodness max out every option and run at 1440p/4k, but unless you're looking at a screenshot, you aren't going to be enjoying any more visual fidelity than someone else playing @1080p with 2-4xAA.
> Love their new photo mode


I would also like to point this out, I have an r9 290 @ 1440p and no game brings this card to its knee's.
Sure I could us ssaa in every game but I am happy to play games with fxaa or no aa if needed. before this I had a hd 7950 and it did fine at 1440p

The only reason I could afford to drop £300 on a card is because my HD7950 made me so much money mining.









For me I have been playing Project Cars and studying, also the odd game of Sup Com forged alliance on the FaForever Lobby (_The best RTS EVER!_)


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> FC4 looks really good. I still haven't been sold on FC3 or FC4 since the glaring deficiencies of FC2


----------



## Cosworth




----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> FC4 aside you should try FC3 I bought it on a whim when it was on sale with the humble bundle and I have to admit I love it, the graphics are simply superb and the physics are nearly always completely spot on (could just be my rig) I've had a lot of fun playing it to the point I've lost track of time >.<


I believe it is on sale in steam right now. The franchise pack as well


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> FC4 aside you should try FC3 I bought it on a whim when it was on sale with the humble bundle and I have to admit I love it, the graphics are simply superb and the physics are nearly always completely spot on (could just be my rig) I've had a lot of fun playing it to the point I've lost track of time >.<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> FC4 aside you should try FC3 I bought it on a whim when it was on sale with the humble bundle and I have to admit I love it, the graphics are simply superb and the physics are nearly always completely spot on (could just be my rig) I've had a lot of fun playing it to the point I've lost track of time >.<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I believe it is on sale in steam right now. The franchise pack as well


Strange I couldn't see the message until I quoted it...

Anyhow, yeah, i'll probably pick it up for the Thanksgiving or Christmas sale on Steam. The AI and terrible hit registry of FC2 ruined an otherwise good game to me. The story certainly wasn't terrible.


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Strange I couldn't see the message until I quoted it...
> 
> Anyhow, yeah, i'll probably pick it up for the Thanksgiving or Christmas sale on Steam. The AI and terrible hit registry of FC2 ruined an otherwise good game to me. The story certainly wasn't terrible.


I know which is why I tried posting twice lol never happened to me before which I find odd, anyhow I'm sure it won't disappoint I'm personally waiting for blood dragon to come back on sale as I've been told that is ridiculously fun from several friends


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosworth*
> 
> I know which is why I tried posting twice lol never happened to me before which I find odd, anyhow I'm sure it won't disappoint I'm personally waiting for blood dragon to come back on sale as I've been told that is ridiculously fun from several friends


It is on sale, right now.

Edit: nvm the sale ended 5 hours ago


----------



## kx11

Far Cry 4

content aware to remove mission arrows
cropped to remove hand
FOV


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> It is on sale, right now.
> 
> Edit: nvm the sale ended 5 hours ago


damn never mind I'll keep an eye out anyway thanks for trying


----------



## Cosworth

actually it's available on amazon as a digital download for £3


----------



## CryphicKing

Loved far cry4 so far, my only complain is the graphic, only minor improvement over Far cry 3 here and there, but nothing next gen to seen. So it probably only require a mid end PC to max out. Gameplay is excellent, nice designed mission and weapons, killing enemies with a bow never felt better, shooting and animal hunting are among the best in any FPS. a quality game with tons of content.


----------



## jlucio

Alien: Isolation




Hiding from It



Spoiler: Real Spoiler










Spoiler: The only bug I've found


----------



## Cosworth

Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon for £3 digital download on amazon? couldn't resist after it downloaded I input the code into uplay and spent an hour getting to know the game and love it. The game is so comically retro and the loading screen comments funny that I spent the hour with a smile on my face.


----------



## CryphicKing

far cry 4, not very "next gen" looking compare to ACU, but a very quality game.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> far cry 4, not very "next gen" looking compare to ACU, but a very quality game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The bloom/lighting is definitely turning me off.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> The bloom/lighting is definitely turning me off.


Yeah me too, especially after playing AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 graphically looks... dated?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah me too, especially after playing AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 graphically looks... dated?


Just saw this over at the FC4 thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1520430/official-far-cry-4-information-discussion-thread/150#post_23159929

Looks nice, I guess he needs to tinker with the settings.

I know for sure I'm not getting good luck on AC:Unity, here are some of my screenshots: http://www.overclock.net/t/1524105/assassins-creed-unity-information-discussion-thread/60#post_23160656

I also noticed your screenshots look amazing, are you running on 1080p?
Might be because I'm running on 1440p and cant process as well on that resolution.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah me too, especially after playing AC:Unity, Far Cry 4 graphically looks... dated?


Yeah but is it _broken_ like AC:U?

AC:U could look like the best game in the world, means nothing till they fix it. What's the point in creating a realistic setting for the time period when the immersion is broken every 5 seconds by NPC running away like there is a T-Rex behind you.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah but is it _broken_ like AC:U?
> 
> AC:U could look like the best game in the world, means nothing till they fix it. What's the point in creating a realistic setting for the time period when the immersion is broken every 5 seconds by NPC running away like there is a T-Rex behind you.


I think this is overly exaggerated, but that's the internet for you. Game runs just fine after patch 1.2 for me. I encounter more problems both gameplay and performance wise with Black Flag a year after its release than i do with AC: Unity right now. Might be extremely well optimized for the 970/980 series GPUs though, not sure. Pretty happy with the game, i think it's the best AC game since 2 personally.

Some more screens from AC:Unity


----------



## Silent Scone

It does look good... Think I'll do FC4 first though, then Dragon Age









Gives them plenty of time to roll out 1.3 patch...


----------



## CryphicKing

my settings are fine, everything is as maxed out as possible, other posters' SS looks better because camera work and less HUD on screen, (no time to do the free fly camera was just playing the game)

After playing ACU, alot games will look dated


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It does look good... Think I'll do FC4 first though, then Dragon Age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives them plenty of time to roll out 1.3 patch...


Yeah probably a good idea, they are adding Tessellation at some point as well (maybe 1.3 or 1.4) it should look sublime with Tess. Comparison from Nvidia http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/assassins-creed-unity/assassins-creed-unity-nvidia-advanced-tessellation-comparison-1.html

The ini file in 1.2 already has the option for Tessellation but it doesn't work in-game, maybe it's coming with 1.3, looking forward to it.


----------



## CryphicKing

GTA5

still little disappointed with the AA solution, 1080P didn't fix the jaggies, other than that the game is great, waiting for PC version. I expect ACU kind system requirement, this game is massive.


----------



## Erza

Some Far Cry 2.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _Nikhil

^^ Far Cry 2 was an awesome game. I played the story thrice, I don't really get all the hate.

Those GTAV screens are looking nice. Can't wait for it.

Crysis


----------



## pez

FC2 just had terrible AI...come to think of it, Crysis AI is pretty OP and terrible, too. It's still a fun game, but sometimes it gets old. However, I can't wait for GTA V on PC. Loved it on PS3.


----------



## Clukos

Time for some more Unity...










The detail man... The _detail_.


----------



## DividebyZERO

The more i see of Unity shots, the more it reminds me of Bioshock infinite in art style?


----------



## kakakakaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Time for some more Unity...
> 
> The detail man... The _detail_.


Did you use DSR for these screenshots? How are framerates at highest settings for you? Looks awesome, indeed much detail!! Progress!


----------



## KingCry

The only decent Far Cry 4 Screen Shot I have that I enjoy looking at.


----------



## 222Panther222

The Evil Within Demo






 ( ^ Imagine a hack and slash, first person like skyrim with those graphics. That would be next-gen!)


Could only take some in chapter 1 since the second chapter always freeze.


----------



## TTheuns

Skyrim, unmodded.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakakakaka*
> 
> Did you use DSR for these screenshots? How are framerates at highest settings for you? Looks awesome, indeed much detail!! Progress!


Yeah, DSR 1440p or x1.78. Framerates are around 45 fps average with drops to 35 or so, best looking game by far for me. The sheer size of it and the attention to detail is mind boggling. And the game is great as well. If only Ubisoft gave them more time to get performance up to par for mid to low end rigs


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I notice a serious lack of Dragon Age: Inquisition PC shots in here..........


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I notice a serious lack of Dragon Age: Inquisition PC shots in here..........


Due to excellent DRM, pirates can't get access to DA:I just yet









FC4











edit: something messed up my screenshot size again >_< used to able to post full size


----------



## Erza

Some Skyrim shots I took while testing out some mods (see if it crashes). Only ENB I can run but I think it still looks pretty nice though a bit grainy. Been meaning to fix that.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> ^^ Far Cry 2 was an awesome game. I played the story thrice, I don't really get all the hate.
> 
> Those GTAV screens are looking nice. Can't wait for it.
> 
> Crysis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't get the hate for it either. I think it is really fun though it makes me sick playing it. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> FC2 just had terrible AI...come to think of it, Crysis AI is pretty OP and terrible, too. It's still a fun game, but sometimes it gets old. However, I can't wait for GTA V on PC. Loved it on PS3.


Although I like the game, I agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 
> The only decent Far Cry 4 Screen Shot I have that I enjoy looking at.


Wow, that is a great shot!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Due to excellent DRM, pirates can't get access to DA:I just yet


It's ok. I found some in the DA:I official thread


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## routek

AC Unity




































Game runs pretty well, must be one of the few lucky ones. Not had one crash after 20 hours of playtime.

I was actually hoping for some funny glitches like no face in cut scenes or weird NPC stuff but nothing has happened


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> "Unreal 2": The Awakening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sequel to Unreal it was not. Yet when considered as a stand-alone, The Awakening is a solid game. It's certainly a beautiful example of the rapid technological progression that was taking place in that era - back when PC gaming was still alive.
> 
> It's textures betray it's age, but it still has high quality (if not a little buggy) shadows, smoke, and exceptional fire/explosion effects that would not look out of place in today's games:


Nice to see some Unreal love in here now and again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a few from me. Not really played much of it yet as it doesn't run all that great, SLI still not working properly. Couple of outposts and some exploring.

1440p + SMAA

*Far Cry 4*


----------



## KingCry

Oh Shangri-La how you never disappoint me.


----------



## rikyyrm

Guys, to disable the HUD in Far Cry 4 just bring up the camera with Z and press E to toggle every piece of HUD off, mission markers included.


----------



## TheRadik

*AC Unity*


----------



## CryphicKing

GTA5 and FC4 PC, Nvidia's god ray is broken at moment, makes night time in certain area pitch dark


----------



## Cybertox

*Spy Fox: Dry Cereal*


----------



## routek

AC Unity


----------



## KingCry




----------



## Silent Scone

Some more FarCry 4.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Lords of The Fallen










that took a long time


----------



## kx11

Guardians of the Galaxy ( the movie )


----------



## snoball

Farcry 3 doing some weird things... (Not overclocked so no artifacts.)

Is 4 worth it?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> Farcry 3 doing some weird things... (Not overclocked so no artifacts.)
> 
> Is 4 worth it?


It has a lot of major issues on PC so no, at the moment it is not worth it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yup ^

Although I seem to have fixed a lot of mine simply by redownloading the entire cache for 1.3. Had one black screen then driver crash on 344.75, though.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## rjm0827

TheRadik, how does The Evil Within perform for you? It looks amazing! I just bought the game and with a OC'd 780 at 1440p I can't even come close to 60fps which is horrible! And I can't get SLI to work either. Looks like so much fun, but it's simply unplayable.


----------



## TheRadik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjm0827*
> 
> TheRadik, how does The Evil Within perform for you? It looks amazing! I just bought the game and with a OC'd 780 at 1440p I can't even come close to 60fps which is horrible! And I can't get SLI to work either. Looks like so much fun, but it's simply unplayable.


I have it capped at 30 fps. I'm playing with PAD,. Because I keyboard is impossible. I have already used to playing at this framerate


----------



## kzone75

*Goat MMO Simulator*


----------



## KingCry

GTA IV Goodness


----------



## Yvese

Some Dragon Age: Inquisition @ 1440p, everything maxed except MSAA off and Post Processing AA on Low.






I couldn't fully disable the UI since I'm playing with a controller and setting it to that locks out the KB+M. If it weren't for that I would take waay more screenshots.


----------



## DividebyZERO

WOW -WOD
6480x3840


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor*


----------



## Xealot

I may have gone a little overboard checking out some mods for *Sins of a Solar Empire*...

*Sins of the Prophets (Halo)*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Star Trek: Armada 3*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Star Wars: Interregnum*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Dawn of the Reapers (Mass Effect)*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Sacrifice of Angels 2 (Star Trek)*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Stargate Invasion*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## intelfan

MW2. Got this from a care package. I got 2 kills with it.


----------



## Yvese

Some more Dragon Age.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








This game has amazing textures.


----------



## BradleyW

Are you using mods?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you using mods?


Nope.


----------



## Clukos

More AC:Unity


















The combination of volumetric lighting + PBR in this game makes every other game look dull in comparison


----------



## KoolDrew

*Far Cry 4 - 1440p Ultra Preset + Enhanced Godrays*


----------



## BradleyW

RYSE Son of Rome


----------



## SLOWION

Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare

This game performs SO much better in single player. The only downside is no FoV slider.


----------



## Sadmoto

Far Cry 4


----------



## 222Panther222

Metro Last Light Redux


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Cybertox

Dragon Age Inquisition and RYSE are games which can be considered as next generation computer games. Those graphics are really advanced when compared to other games. DA makes WOW look like a complete joke in terms of visuals.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition and RYSE are games which can be considered as next generation computer games. Those graphics are really advanced when compared to other games. DA makes WOW look like a complete joke in terms of visuals.


Did you really just compare DA:I to WoW?

Stupid comparison. Rather wait and compare it to The Witcher 3.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Did you really just compare DA:I to WoW?
> 
> Stupid comparison. Rather wait and compare it to The Witcher 3.


I am pretty sure Witcher 3 will look very good as well and will be one of the best looking open world games.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Did you really just compare DA:I to WoW?
> 
> Stupid comparison.


I agree, 95% of games released since 2001 make WoW look like a joke. That game has NEVER been at the forefront of the graphics scene. It's looked like a joke it's entire lifespan.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hope there aren't any kids coming by this post









How does it compare, gameplay and story wise to Skyrim? I have been looking for games to replace skyrim with, but I haven't found anything except for The Witcher 3


----------



## andrews2547

*Assetto Corsa
*


----------



## routek

AC Unity


----------



## BradleyW

Are you using SweetFX on that AC Unity? Best shots I've seen yet!


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are you using SweetFX on that AC Unity? Best shots I've seen yet!


Thanks man. I've seen some better ones about though. No sweetfx in the shots. The game gets really detailed as you progress.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Thanks man. I've seen some better ones about though. No sweetfx in the shots. The game gets really detailed as you progress.


Sounds good.
Patch 3 should be out in a few days for PC and patch 4 is under way. I am waiting for patch 4 before I install and play the game. More fps fixes will be in the 4th patch.


----------



## Predaking

Patch 3 is when they should have went gold. If only they delayed it another month or so...or maybe had some kind of public beta, Unity might not have soured so many on the franchise. Despite it's beauty, on many various forums everyone just talks smack about it or made to be the butt of jokes


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hope there aren't any kids coming by this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it compare, gameplay and story wise to Skyrim? I have been looking for games to replace skyrim with, but I haven't found anything except for The Witcher 3


Having played over 100 hours in skyrim ( not much compared to many I know







) and over 60 so far in DA:I, I can say that Dragon Age far surpasses Skyrim in both gameplay and story. If you do a lot of modding, Skyrim may have an edge in gameplay ( I haven't played since a few months after it released really so I'm not sure what kind of mods there are now ). Great thing is, in terms of gameplay you're not truly stuck to a single class - you can control 3 other party members so if you want to play a mage but rolled a warrior, you can control your mage companion and play as him or anyone else to change things up. You can spec and gear them the same way you do for your own character









In terms of story, I played the first Dragon Age so I'm a bit more familiar with certain things that happen in Inquisition. There are things that are definitely more epic if you played Origins, but that doesn't mean those that are new to the series can't enjoy it. IMO, Dragon Age has a far better story. I feel that there's more depth to it.

Overall the game is just awesome. The only gripe I have with it is it lacks an in-depth tactics system that Origin had. But anyway, some screenshots since this is a screenshots thread:


----------



## Erza

Defiance had an update so I decided to try it out again.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm

Alien: Isolation. 4K No AA, Highest Settings


----------



## xokan

The art style looks amazing in Dragon Age 3.


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## rikyyrm

Every time someone posts an heavily aliased screenshot with the HUD, a baby dies. Think about it.


----------



## Porter_

the lighting in AC:Unity is just insane. i have it downloaded and installed, should find a little time to play it tonight before my house is overrun with family for Thanksgiving.


----------



## _Nikhil

Far Cry 3


----------



## Silent Scone

*Dragon Age Inquisition*


----------



## 222Panther222

Some AC Unity shots look pretty good!
Metro LLR











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Curleyyy

*Minecraft* w/
_- SEUS 10.1 Ultra DOF
- Optifine 1.7.5 HD U D1
- Chroma Hills 128 1.0.9_



*Half-Life: 2* w/
_- Fakefactory's Cinematic Mod_

This one was 11 screenshots stitched together :33


----------



## crazyg0od33

Lords of the Fallen 40% off for $30 as the digital deluxe edition. Yes or no?

Do you think it'll go lower with the steam winter sale?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen 40% off for $30 as the digital deluxe edition. Yes or no?
> 
> Do you think it'll go lower with the steam winter sale?


I've been thinking about it as well, but I'm leaning towards waiting. I did just get DA Inquisition, Watch Dogs, Dead Rising 3, and Shadow of Mordor not that long ago, still haven't beat any of them.


----------



## Reloaded83

Elite: Dangerous (in the Oculus Rift)


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


this one is fantastic


----------



## Clukos

AC Unity


----------



## Cybertox

*MineCraft*


----------



## DiaSin

Skyrim


----------



## Erza

Dragon Age Origins @ 1440x900 @ Very High. Decided to play it again since the new game came out and finally finish it (game got deleted before I could beat the game). It looks better than I remember.








I did mod it a bit but oddly there aren't a lot of graphical overhaul mods or the like.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Whats the best way to capture full res screens on a 21:9 monitor running 3440x1440?

Dxtory still work?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Whats the best way to capture full res screens on a 21:9 monitor running 3440x1440?
> 
> Dxtory still work?


I would do the same thing that I do on my system.. Save uncompressed images with Fraps, and then re-save them as high-quality JPG files in irfanview with a size limit set. Best quality, while still being web/phone friendly.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Wezzor

Hello guys!
I'm sick atm so it means it'll be a gaming weekend for me. So I checked greenmangaming if they have any nice deals and noticed two games that I actually have on my wishlist. It's between Wolfenstein: New Order and The Evil Within and they both go for £11,90. Which of these two games would you guys consider the best?

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/se/en/pc/games/shooter/wolfenstein-new-order/

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/se/en/pc/games/action/evil-within/

I appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I'm sick atm so it means it'll be a gaming weekend for me. So I checked greenmangaming if they have any nice deals and noticed two games that I actually have on my wishlist. It's between Wolfenstein: New Order and The Evil Within and they both go for £11,90. Which of these two games would you guys consider the best?
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/se/en/pc/games/shooter/wolfenstein-new-order/
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/se/en/pc/games/action/evil-within/
> 
> I appreciate any kind of help.


Wolfenstein

if you're a big horror games fan then pick TEW but it's a mediocre game


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*


This stuff is insane, I dont think that I have ever seen any better textures than those on the screenshots, not even talking about the rest. Modded Skyrim must be the best looking game as of now.


----------



## Clukos

The saturation/sharpness/contrast kills it for me, it almost seems surreal. ENB seems to do that to any game when used.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

All of those things can be tweaked using ENB's ingame GUI.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Wolfenstein
> 
> if you're a big horror games fan then pick TEW but it's a mediocre game


Alright, thank you!









You could've warned me that the game is huge.


----------



## kx11

but that DL speed though









i can barely reach 4mb with this 4g my-fi


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The saturation/sharpness/contrast kills it for me, it almost seems surreal. ENB seems to do that to any game when used.


Don't forget Skyrim is still a fantasy game.


----------



## elkcreek

Skyrim


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> but that DL speed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can barely reach 4mb with this 4g my-fi


Well, you can't complain on Swedish internet.








I'm currently paying for 100/100 and it only cost me £14 per month.


----------



## kx11

oh don't make me come up there and apply for a Swedish citizenship ^_^


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012*
*(More Screenshots)*


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012*
> *(More Screenshots)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Good looking game but it runs like utter crap.

@ ASO7 if you could put a spoiler tag for your pics that would be great. They are nice and all but it's the same stuff over and over again... Why not try another game or enb or something?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Good looking game but it runs like utter crap.
> 
> @ ASO7 if you could put a spoiler tag for your pics that would be great. They are nice and all but it's the same stuff over and over again... Why not try another game or enb or something?


At least it wasn't just female faces this time, which I find kind of creepy btw


----------



## routek

AC Unity




































Space Engine


----------



## kx11

DAI

my first portrait yay


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Good looking game but it runs like utter crap.
> 
> @ ASO7 if you could put a spoiler tag for your pics that would be great. They are nice and all but it's the same stuff over and over again... Why not try another game or enb or something?


He's been posting them since as long as I've been a member there's something quite serial killer esque' about it lol


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Cybertox

*Battlefield Bad Company 2*


----------



## BradleyW

BC2, the best BF game yet IMO.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within*


----------



## silent man

*Mass Effect 2 GemFx 1.0.3 + 4K Gedoseta + custom Fov + SGSSAA 4x + AC
*
finally my best Game ever shinning just like a baby
the power of MASTER RACE

http://www.gulfup.com/?nR90N9

http://www.gulfup.com/?r9xEMB

http://www.gulfup.com/?LwRAmk


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> BC2, the best BF game yet IMO.


Yeah I liked it a lot more than BF3 and BF4.


----------



## dranas

I was thinking of buying the evil within, but the screen shot with the giant spider thing makes me not want to. I hate spiders......so very much.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> I was thinking of buying the evil within, but the screen shot with the giant spider thing makes me not want to. I hate spiders......so very much.


I'm pretty sure that's not a spider


----------



## dranas

It has many legs like a spider. I don't like things with 3 or more legs than me.


----------



## BradleyW

*COD Advanced Warfare*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> BC2, the best BF game yet IMO.


Yeah, definitely. It has the best destruction and multiplayer. Played it a lot on the PS3, now I am replaying the campaign on PC on maxed out settings.


----------



## Erza

Some Dragon Age Origins. Forgot how annoying this quest was...






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> *Mass Effect 2 GemFx 1.0.3 + 4K Gedoseta + custom Fov + SGSSAA 4x + AC
> *
> finally my best Game ever shinning just like a baby
> the power of MASTER RACE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?nR90N9
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?r9xEMB
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?LwRAmk


She's beautiful! How would I replicate said beauty, if I may ask?


----------



## silent man

u liked ME2 screenshots?


----------



## Saq

Assassins Creed Freedom Cry first mission screens:


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## Clukos




----------



## Saq

Slowly I'm getting Duke Nukem Forever finished, without a walkthrough by the way.

The queen hive boss is quite easy, its just a bit frustrating when octobrain decides to one shot you with that octo shock ball thing that it does.




And yes I felt the need to censor the breast's. By the way, when was Duke Nukem ever about sexual breasts on every object in the game? It's ridiculous in this game.


----------



## routek

AC Unity


----------



## pez

So are the patches released to make that game smooth yet? I believe someone said it was 'patch 4'?

The more I see the screenshots of it, the more I'm thinking of actually picking it up at full price or the small discount price I see it going for.


----------



## Erza

Bought Assassin's Creed III today for 4.99$. Got some shots in before Uplay deleted my save files only a few hours later.














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> u liked ME2 screenshots?


Yes, I did! Looks really, really good.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So are the patches released to make that game smooth yet? I believe someone said it was 'patch 4'?
> 
> The more I see the screenshots of it, the more I'm thinking of actually picking it up at full price or the small discount price I see it going for.


Patch 4 is not out yet, I'd wait till then although for me I've not had any issues or crashes


----------



## Nichismo

God I love this game, every aspect of it.

But needless to say, the :LaFerrari looks absolutely amazing. These are straight out of a replay from the game, all settings maxed, taken right off my steam folder.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age Inquisition

4000x6000 ( originally )


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Holly mother of god!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## CryphicKing

DA:I words can't describe how amazing this game looks. pretty hard on system resource too, probably little bit more demanding than ACU.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> DA:I words can't describe how amazing this game looks. pretty hard on system resource too, probably little bit more demanding than ACU.


that's a gorgeous shot.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Saq

Alien Isolation: I'm suprised my 32 bit os can run it smoothly on all the maximum settings, pretty good.





By the way, is there a way to enable self shadowing? They other guys all get a shadow, whilst meanwhile I get none.


----------



## dranas

Dragon Age: Inquisition. Look at the cameo ^_^.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> that's a gorgeous shot.


yeah thanks, the game looks lush and beautify generally speaking. easily one of the best looking game out there aloneside with ACU and Ryse.

More DA:I


----------



## Unknownm

crysis 1 for 4.99, 4k with this mod can't run smooth frame rate but it's playable on 1440p


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## crazyg0od33

God I want this game ^^

Might need another 780 for it though


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> God I want this game ^^
> 
> Might need another 780 for it though


currently you don't need another one because SLi is broken in this game

i heard the game like Windows 8 a lot


----------



## Predaking

Ugh, why do so many RPG's and even MMO's have to keep following with the medieval fantasy theme? From Lord of the Rings to Dragon Age. Getting pretty sick of it and they are all so similar in visuals, lore and design. Dragons, castles, dungeons...C'mon give me some RPG's that break the mold outside of the FF series.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Ugh, why do so many RPG's and even MMO's have to keep following with the medieval fantasy theme? From Lord of the Rings to Dragon Age. Getting pretty sick of it and they are all so similar in visuals, lore and design. Dragons, castles, dungeons...C'mon give me some RPG's that break the mold outside of the FF series.


There is a saying... "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." RPGs will never, I repeat, NEVER stop being made in the medieval/fantasy genre.

That being said, there are tons of RPGs out there that are not in the medieval/fantasy setting.

I also think it's strange you are saying FF is breaking outside of the mold, because with the exception of a few of their games, they define the mold (as far as JRPGS are concerned). And they are ALL in a fantasy setting, FANTASY is in the name. Even the original game was inspired by dungeons and dragons using a spell per day cast system.


----------



## Erza

Those DA:I shots look really good guys!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Damn images kept getting mixed up.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Ugh, why do so many RPG's and even MMO's have to keep following with the medieval fantasy theme? From Lord of the Rings to Dragon Age. Getting pretty sick of it and they are all so similar in visuals, lore and design. Dragons, castles, dungeons...C'mon give me some RPG's that break the mold outside of the FF series.


Good luck finding a truly unique game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> There is a saying... "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." RPGs will never, I repeat, NEVER stop being made in the medieval/fantasy genre.
> 
> That being said, there are tons of RPGs out there that are not in the medieval/fantasy setting.
> 
> I also think it's strange you are saying FF is breaking outside of the mold, because with the exception of a few of their games, they define the mold (as far as JRPGS are concerned). And they are ALL in a fantasy setting, FANTASY is in the name. Even the original game was inspired by dungeons and dragons using a spell per day cast system.


All of this is spot on. With that being said, I have no problems being involved in three fantasy RPG settings (Dragon Age, The Elder Scrolls, Dungeons & Dragons). Their lore is so detailed and vast, to the point where each universe is unique. Plus at least some of them break away from traditional fantasy settings (castles, dungeons) like Morrowind, Planescape: Torment, and to a lesser extent Dragon Age: Inquisition.

If you want RPGs in a different setting, look into the Fallout franchise, Wasteland 2, Torment: Tides of Numenera (coming 2015), Mass Effect trilogy, Alpha Protocol, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut (though it's lighter on RPG elements).


----------



## Saq

Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army 2, Co-op.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Man i think Dragon Age: Inquisition is my next purchase, the game looks amazing, is farcry 4 worth purchasing as well?


----------



## silent man

Dragon Age by far the best now
and no need for another GTX 780 as someone said
one gtx 780 can handle it smooth

Far Cry 4 yes..if u liked far cry 3..its like enhanced version like a better version of far cry 3


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silent man*
> 
> Dragon Age by far the best now
> and no need for another GTX 780 as someone said
> one gtx 780 can handle it smooth
> 
> Far Cry 4 yes..if u liked far cry 3..its like enhanced version like a better version of far cry 3


That was me with the 780!

Cool cool! I probably wont be able to run it at 3440x1440 on my monitor but that's fine. Can't wait to try this game out


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Curleyyy

That vegetation is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Saq

Far Cry 3 multiplayer.







I was suprised to see multiplayer is still alive for a game like this.


----------



## CryphicKing

ERZA just conviced me to reinstall AC3, game itself is lacking propose, but AC3 really had the most beautiful and flawless combat system out of any AC games, as well as largest weapon aresenals.

ACU and DAI

in DAI, as soon as I turned MSAA from x4 to x2, I'm far more likely to get a steady 60fps through and through, but really hate to play games without putting all setting to max. a 780 with a decent CPU and 8G +ram could probably pull 40-60fps without push AA to max. but don't quote my words for it.

DAI is fun and all, but buyers be warned, tons of gay/lesbian crap will be in your face, and you will see it alot , looks to me, writer and developers tried to push some kind agenda in DAI, never played a video game this disturbing. BIOWARE needs a decent writer.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments*


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Saq

Telltale A Game of Thrones:


----------



## kzone75

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*


----------



## kx11

DAI


----------



## CryphicKing

sry, just another DA;I post lol


----------



## Silent Scone

I like seeing all these DA screens, but I really can't be bothered to take any proper ones. That's a credit to the game more than anything as I'm so immersed I'm too busy to : D


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## Erza

(^ Don't be sorry. I'm really enjoying the DA:I shots. They are incredible)

Some more AC3. Beat it. So surprised it was so short...


----------



## TheRadik

*Diablo 3*
















































More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:SS


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> (^ Don't be sorry. I'm really enjoying the DA:I shots. They are incredible)
> 
> Some more AC3. Beat it. So surprised it was so short...


IMO, the story and the pointless side quest system are AC3's weaksauce, AC3 still has the best combat system and the best weapon arsenals out of any AC games, it's a shame that AC3 is a waste of great graphic and great setting(American revolution is my favorite era)


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I've just recently got playing AC3 also... The Ezio story got stale to me and playing through Revelations was a chore, I just didn't care anymore. So much so that I didn't want to move onto three. I finally did, and once I got into it, I felt that AC3 was one of the most enjoyable ones for me yet in the series. Yes, some aspects are pointless... but the AC games always throw in some elements that are rather pointless.


----------



## pez

ACI might have been slow, but Altair was just more interesting, IMO. Ezio reminds me of that guy that no one likes in the office/at work.


----------



## Wezzor

How's Dragon Age: Inquisition guys? Is it worth buying it?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How's Dragon Age: Inquisition guys? Is it worth buying it?


I just bought it, and it literally just finished downloading, going to fire it up now!, il let you know what i think of it!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How's Dragon Age: Inquisition guys? Is it worth buying it?


Very worth it, if you were a fan of Origins then you'll love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ezio reminds me of that guy that no one likes in the office/at work.


How do you figure? Everyone I know thinks he's the best protagonist in the series. This poll seems to think so too.

http://whatculture.com/gaming/assassins-creed-ranking-assassins-worst-best.php/6


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How's Dragon Age: Inquisition guys? Is it worth buying it?


Game itself is amazing, loaded with content that will keep you busy for at least 60 hrs+, dungeons and landscape felt like worth exploring now. but my beef with DAI are as following should those bother you making buying decision

cons
-combat is one step down from DA2.
-tons gay/lesbian conversation in your face(my biggest beef so far)
-childish story
-no aesthetic in characters, aka everyone in this game is ugly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *name*
> 
> How do you figure? Everyone I know thinks he's the best protagonist in the series. This poll seems to think so too.
> 
> http://whatculture.com/gaming/assassins-creed-ranking-assassins-worst-best.php/6


Very obvious it's called personal preference, just because you find few people prefer one character over what he likes doesn't make their opinion override his, btw, there's no poll, but one single editor's personal favorite

To me Altair is also the most convincing and mysterious protagonist, every other assassin(except Conner) to have nature ability (the parkour gene?) to climb 10 story buildings without any formal training is beyond me.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very obvious it's called personal preference.


I know, that's why I was asking him to explain why he thinks that.







I loved AC1, most people don't even realize what a revolutionary game it was as far as animation and graphics go.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Very worth it, if you were a fan of Origins then you'll love it.
> How do you figure? Everyone I know thinks he's the best protagonist in the series. This poll seems to think so too.
> 
> http://whatculture.com/gaming/assassins-creed-ranking-assassins-worst-best.php/6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Game itself is amazing, loaded with content that will keep you busy for at least 60 hrs+, dungeons and landscape felt like worth exploring now. but my beef with DAI are as following should those bother you making buying decision
> 
> cons
> -combat is one step down from DA2.
> -tons gay/lesbian conversation in your face(my biggest beef so far)
> -childish story
> -no aesthetic in characters, aka everyone in this game is ugly.
> Very obvious it's called personal preference, just because you find few people prefer one character over what he likes doesn't make their opinion override his, btw, there's no poll, but one single editor's personal favorite
> 
> To me Altair is also the most convincing and mysterious protagonist, every other assassin(except Conner) to have nature ability (the parkour gene?) to climb 10 story buildings without any formal training is beyond me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I know, that's why I was asking him to explain why he thinks that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved AC1, most people don't even realize what a revolutionary game it was as far as animation and graphics go.


Not sure why you misquoted me in that post and not the creator of that post.

And just from a AC to AC II perspective, Ezio just doesn't seem like the poised 'assassin' he should be. I mean, I understand that's part of the story, but I just don't care for it. Altair had a composure and focus that 'first gen' Ezio clearly lacks. Cryphic kinda summed it up for me, though







.


----------



## DividebyZERO

More World Of Warcraft: WOD Shots.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

^ Not bad for a 10 yr old game.


----------



## Xealot

*Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall DLC:*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































*Dishonored: The Brigmore Witches DLC:*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## routek

AC Unity


----------



## pez

I really need to finish Dishonored...It's such a solid title. On the other hand, I finished Hot Pursuit 'campaign' on the racer's side.


----------



## Timu

PS4-Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Fly2thesky

Far Cry 4 PC
3840 x 2160


----------



## Sadmoto

FF14 2560x1440 down-sampled to 1080p, Max settings.




I found out the Gedsato program works with a list of games, FF14 being one of them that I just started playing again and I'm able to put it up to 1440p and still hold 30+ fps in combat. I tried 4k but sadly it drops me down to 20-25fps in town with nothing going on so its not really smooth compared to 1440p.


----------



## Silent Scone

More *Dragon Age: Inquisition*


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## TTheuns

GAME OF THE YEAR: 420BLAZEIT vs xxXilluminatiXxx [Wow/10 #rekt edition]

(Yes that actually is the title)

3840x2160, GLORIOUS MASTER RACE (again, yes that actually is in the menu) settings (Ultra)


Spoiler: Warning: May contain spoilers!











Friend sent me the link for it after watching PewDiePie's video on it. I decided I'd try it, and it is quite a fun game. Little advice: Don't wear headphones if you intend to play this game. Also people with epilepsy should avoid this at all cost.


----------



## CryphicKing

The MMO scale single player RPG DA:I








Driveclub with weather patch, probably the best looking game all year.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> The MMO scale single player RPG DA:I
> ...
> 
> Driveclub with weather patch, probably the best looking game all year.
> 
> ...


Good stuff!


----------



## Timu

PS4-Shadow of Mordor


----------



## DividebyZERO

few more WoW:WOD shots


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## crazyg0od33

Game?? ^^^

though I assume DriveClub


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Game?? ^^^
> 
> though I assume DriveClub


It is Driveclub, best looking racing game I've played. These weather effects are out of this world.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV
ultimate textures
iCEnhancerShadowHerderEditionBeta


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> Good stuff!


Glad you like them brother









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> PS4-Shadow of Mordor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice ones







L3 button bring you to photo mode give you camera freedom , hide hud and stuff, just saying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It is Driveclub, best looking racing game I've played. These weather effects are out of this world.


I heard snow and fog effect patch will come soon







I used to hating on drive club, the game had so many design flaws(no replay mode in driving game?? Really?!!) being a half broken game on release, but after this weather effect patch and free cars, all is forgiven.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L3 button bring you to photo mode give you camera freedom , hide hud and stuff, just saying


I'll keep that in mind!=O


----------



## Pandora's Box

Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440 max in game settings.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Crysis 3 @ 3440x1440 max in game settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn that resolution is wide.


----------



## Clukos

Driveclub


----------



## andrews2547

*Christmas Shopper Simulator*


----------



## Cybertox

The amount of silly simulators these days is quite unreasonable.


----------



## andrews2547

It's a free game that is mocking the simulators that have been released in the last 2 years.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a free game that is mocking the simulators that have been released in the last 2 years.


Judging by the videos it looks like its using GTA III's engine.


----------



## ChampN252

Amazing Driveclub pics


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Judging by the videos it looks like its using GTA III's engine.


It's the same engine (and I think from the same developers) as Goat Simulator.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's the same engine (and I think from the same developers) as Goat Simulator.


Is it fun? Considering the fact that it is free I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is it fun? Considering the fact that it is free I might as well give it a shot.


It's alright

http://www.game.co.uk/en/christmas-shopper-simulator-322833

That's the only (official) place where you can download it from.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's alright
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/christmas-shopper-simulator-322833
> 
> That's the only (official) place where you can download it from.


Its only fun if you are on drugs. I didnt like it.

*The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter*


----------



## End3R

Deciding to give FFXIII another try. Not sure if these options effect the cinematics but it certainly looks beautiful and runs at a smooth 60 fps on my sig rig @1080p, 4096x4096 shadow resolutions, and 8x MSAA. It was patched to have all these options without modding it.

(right click and view image for full res)


----------



## Timu

PS4-Far Cry 4




X1-Sunset Overdrive


----------



## CryphicKing

Grafix club my favorite game at moment









never thought tree leafs in a driving game could look like this.....


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## xokan

Driveclub Anti Aliasing looks perfect.


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## Clukos

Even more Driveclub. i like this game feels like PGR to me.





In the last pic, check how even the tyres cast dynamic shadows. This game is ridiculous.


----------



## Cybertox

Judging by the screenshots it always rains in Drive Club


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> CryphicKing


those pics are from photo mode?
because i played a few hours and it doesn't look that good
i hate the massive amount of blur in corners and repetitive effects but its pretty good for console


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Even more Driveclub. i like this game feels like PGR to me.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last pic, check how even the tyres cast dynamic shadows. This game is ridiculous.


Wallpaper quality


----------



## Silent Scone

*Dragon Age: Inquisition* 1440p Ultra 4X MSAA



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

wow I just found individual rain drop in DC has reflection too.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> those pics are from photo mode?
> because i played a few hours and it doesn't look that good
> i hate the massive amount of blur in corners and repetitive effects but its pretty good for console


photo mode = freeze up the gameplay with camera freedom exactly like how skyrim and SoM work, or any other racing game in general. Actually photo mode lost some key quality effect such as motion blur and postproessing AA, so the game in motion looked alot better. I think you might need to check your TV's setting, dynamic contrast and color temperature from low quality HDTV may make your image looks jaggy and unattractive.

no idea what blur effect you were talking about, DC is probably the only classic style racing game in a long time doesn't use DOF to hide the lack of detail in environment and low end geometry (Pcars, forza5 etc they all do) P.S I can't even get motion blur in photo mode, console or not, DC absolutely set the visual bar for racing game on any platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Even more Driveclub. i like this game feels like PGR to me.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last pic, check how even the tyres cast dynamic shadows. This game is ridiculous.


Dude, how did you keep motion blur in photo mode???


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> wow I just found individual rain drop in DC has reflection too.


That is a pretty neat effect, not sure if I have seen that before.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Lost Alpha* -





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xealot

Big batch of *Assassin's Creed III* shots:











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























































































And a few comparisons with SweetFX off/on. Still impressed with the difference <2 MB of files can make.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



SweetFX off:








SweetFX on:









SweetFX off:








SweetFX on:









SweetFX off:








SweetFX on:









SweetFX off:








SweetFX on:









SweetFX off:








SweetFX on:


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Dude, how did you keep motion blur in photo mode???


Shutter speed from the options.


----------



## ASO7

*Final Fantasy XIII-2*


----------



## Sadmoto

few more FFXIV shots!


----------



## kx11

that battle was so easy


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> that battle was so easy


Hehe yea its more of a challenge getting a group then the fight, I just thought those shots looked nice xD

I'll probably end up throwing a few more up eventually since I started playing again haha


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Shutter speed from the options.


Found it thx.









Some old Archage


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Judging by the screenshots it always rains in Drive Club


It doesn't, but similar to real life, Driveclub does look better with heavy weather conditions. With that said, it still looks great under dry conditions with a clear sky.


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah Drive Club definitely looks nice regardless of whether it rains or not. Too bad its a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## slow4cyl

Full size photo here and here.
*Warning this is 9600 x 1800 or roughly 17.2M pixels. This is a bit beyond 4K.

I really do think this game has some really nice eye candy on multiple displays.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What game is that? ^^


----------



## Baasha

is Drive Club out on PC yet?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> is Drive Club out on PC yet?


Its a PS4 exclusive. It wont get released for PC.


----------



## slow4cyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What game is that? ^^


Star Citizen


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> is Drive Club out on PC yet?


No chance since it's made by a Sony dev that Sony owns.


----------



## BradleyW

COD Advanced Warfare


----------



## End3R

More FFXIII, I'm enjoying it way more than the first time I tried now that the paradigm shift animations don't take up more of the fighting time than fighting did.


----------



## SLOWION

GoldenEye: Source


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Lost Alpha*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Some more DC, really enjoying playing this game!


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some more DC, really enjoying playing this game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you capture screens on PC to upload?


----------



## Clukos

Copy to USB from Ps4 and uploading these to flickr. I think you need the usb to be formatted in exFAT, not sure though. Sadly the share screens are compressed JPEGs, the game actually looks better (sharper) than those screens









I guess people with capture cards can get uncompressed png screenshots, but sadly i don't have one.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Copy to USB from Ps4 and uploading these to flickr. I think you need the usb to be formatted in exFAT, not sure though. Sadly the share screens are compressed JPEGs, the game actually looks better (sharper) than those screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess people with capture cards can get uncompressed png screenshots, but i don't have one.


Lot of hassle lol. I have been playing it tonnes this weekend. i think it is a brilliant game.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Lot of hassle lol. I have been playing it tonnes this weekend. i think it is a brilliant game.


Yep it's lots of fun! It's pretty much a Project Gotham Racing successor to me, driving fast is _scary_; the sense of speed is incredible. It had a bad launch but it's a solid game right now for anyone wondering.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yep it's lots of fun! It's pretty much a Project Gotham Racing successor to me, driving fast is _scary_. The sense of speed is incredible. It had a bad launch but it's a solid game right now for anyone wondering.


Exactly. PGR, LOVED that game. This is next gen pgr. I think the tracks might be even better though. The tracks in this game are really really sweet.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yep it's lots of fun! It's pretty much a Project Gotham Racing successor to me, driving fast is _scary_; the sense of speed is incredible. It had a bad launch but it's a solid game right now for anyone wondering.


this makes me sad. PGR was and still is one of the greatest co-op arcade racing games ever made, up there with mario kart on the snes for enjoyment ( which is saying a lot if anyone here remember that game on co-op! ) PGR at the time sounded,looked and played perfectly on the x360.

It makes me sad because i wont get to play this


----------



## Xealot

*Super Wolfenstein HD:*

A game-jam remake of Wolfenstein 3D with throwing knives and crazy physics. Unfortunately only 15 mins long.

Download Link.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

*CSR Racing (iPad Air)*


----------



## Clukos

Aston Martin Zagato in Driveclub






Them _curves_


----------



## MunchenOC

DEAD SPACE


----------



## TheRadik

*Geometry Wars 3 Dimensions*


----------



## routek

Great Driveclub pics. The devs seem to have turned that game around.

AC Unity


----------



## ASO7

*Final Fantasy XIII-2*


----------



## Clukos

Is FF XIII-2 optimized well on PC? i remember playing it on Ps3 and it wasn't that bad, with it's current price i might give it a go if it runs decently.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is FF XIII-2 optimized well on PC? i remember playing it on Ps3 and it wasn't that bad, with it's current price i might give it a go if it runs decently.


Considering it's the same engine etc as FFXIII I'd have to guess it runs very well. I'm playing through FFXIII on my rig right @1080p with 8x MSAA and 4k resolution shadows. Plays at a constant 60 fps even while I'm streaming or using fraps for screenshots.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Considering it's the same engine etc as FFXIII I'd have to guess it runs very well. I'm playing through FFXIII on my rig right @1080p with 8x MSAA and 4k resolution shadows. Plays at a constant 60 fps even while I'm streaming or using fraps for screenshots.


FRAPS only affects performance when recording. Just running it in the background with the framerate counter doesnt affect performance in any way. Good to hear that Final Fantasy ports are running well on PC, really enjoyed playing them on PS2.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> FRAPS only affects performance when recording. Just running it in the background with the framerate counter doesnt affect performance in any way. Good to hear that Final Fantasy ports are running well on PC, really enjoyed playing them on PS2.


Did you ignore the part where I said it doesn't effect it even while streaming? So obviously fraps isn't going to affect the performance, I was just saying it was ANOTHER thing running.

Keep in mind it's being broadcast at 720p.


----------



## Cybertox

Regardless of what game you are playing running FRAPS in the background without recording does not affect performance.


----------



## End3R

Ok, thank you for the irrelevant information.


----------



## KingCry

Just a WIP S14 for GTA IV.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I guess people with capture cards can get uncompressed png screenshots, but sadly i don't have one.


I have 2 and use them for all my console games.


----------



## End3R

FFXIII


----------



## th3illusiveman

I'm soo blown away by how amazing dragon age inquisition looks. They seriously hit the ball right out of the park with what they did in that game! If i wasn't using mantle i would be uploading soo many screens on this site lol. I should switch to DX11 soon and do just that. :thumb:Job Bioware! Bravo.

After the repetitive environments in Dragon age 2 and the ugly ones in dragon age origins it seems they focused alot on making a game with some of the most beautiful and varied environments in any RPG.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I'm soo blown away by how amazing dragon age inquisition looks. They seriously hit the ball right out of the park with what they did in that game! If i wasn't using mantle i would be uploading soo many screens on this site lol. I should switch to DX11 soon and do just that. :thumb:Job Bioware! Bravo.
> 
> After the repetitive environments in Dragon age 2 and the ugly ones in dragon age origins it seems they focused alot on making a game with some of the most beautiful and varied environments in any RPG.


agreed, the environment are lush and beautiful and there are so many of them, except characters in DA:I are back to DA:O's ugliness, if not more backward. DA2 had the most attractive cast of crews though.

GTAV and DA:I


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I'm guessing the FFXIII screenshots are not of actual game play but rather the cut scenes?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I'm guessing the FFXIII screenshots are not of actual game play but rather the cut scenes?


These are all gameplay graphics. (some are cutscenes yes, but still using the gameplay graphics, not the full on cinematics)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> FFXIII


This one was from a cinematic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*


These ones are from cinematics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










































It really is a beautiful game. I'm running at 1080p with 8x msaa and 4k shadow resolutions. Sometimes I have to remind myself to look at the HP bars in battle because everything else is so pretty and distracting, I've just died because I forgot to switch to healing lol.


----------



## Clukos

What i really love about the FF XIII series graphically is the colors, everything is so vibrant and unique. I can't say much about the gameplay as i haven't played too many FF games, i really liked the combat but lots of people seem to hate it









Pagani Huayra in Driveclub


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> What i really love about the FF XIII series graphically is the colors, everything is so vibrant and unique. I can't say much about the gameplay as i haven't played too many FF games, i really liked the combat but lots of people seem to hate it


The reason I hated the combat originally was when I was playing on the xbox, every time I shifted paradigms it would force you to watch 6-9 seconds of them twirling, to the point where I was watching that paradigm shift animation more than I was actually fighting. I dunno if that was just on the xbox version or something they patched out, but it doesn't happen anymore so I don't mind.

That, and at the start, while you pretty much only have 1 attack, the combat felt really shallow since you could only control the party leader. But once you have a handful of abilities, and have to balance stuff like keeping buffs up and healing every once in awhile, the combat can be pretty entertaining.

And Driveclub looks amazing.


----------



## KingCry

Some more GTA IV WIP cars for a upcoming pack called Drunken Drifters


----------



## Clukos

Can't wait to see what a modded GTA V will look like on PC.

Just a nice shot from the 458 Italia


----------



## 222Panther222

Far Cry 4 (ps4)


Wish we could do this on pc too! :/


----------



## CryphicKing

dragon age


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## kx11

Dragon Age


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> Great Driveclub pics. The devs seem to have turned that game around.
> 
> AC Unity
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow AC:U looks really gorgeous.


----------



## End3R

Love the art direction of Dreamfall Chapters.


----------



## kzone75

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Wow AC:U looks really gorgeous.


Yup looks gorgeous indeed!

Here's my album of 80 uncompressed screenshots from the game: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649274981640/


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy 13-2


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Some more GTA IV WIP cars for a upcoming pack called Drunken Drifters
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i'm glad to see that the gta drifting and modding community is still alive


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Did you ignore the part where I said it doesn't effect it even while streaming? So obviously fraps isn't going to affect the performance, I was just saying it was ANOTHER thing running.
> 
> Keep in mind it's being broadcast at 720p.


I'm sorry, but can we edit this out now?

It autplays every time I load up the forum, and it is very annoying to hear it every time.

if not, then I'm impatiently waiting until we finally hit a new page...


----------



## Clukos

Driveclub


----------



## Cybertox

*GTA IV (TBOGT)*


----------



## Curleyyy

ASO7 takes the best screenshots, by far.


----------



## andrews2547

Really enjoying Max Payne 3


----------



## kx11

last time i tried MP3 ( 2 months ago i think ) it ran fine


----------



## pez

Tried to play Dirt 3, but GFWL decided it didn't want me to. Guess I'll go back to Dirt 2. GFWL apparently thinks that Dirt 3 is registered to a different Live account while it's been sitting in my Steam library for a couple years now. And I've had the same GFWL/Hotmail address for around 9 years now.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Really enjoying Max Payne 3


Same here.


----------



## CryphicKing

MGS 5 PC













PS4


----------



## Silent Scone

Very impressed with how Ground Zeros runs. Other developers should take note


----------



## Clukos

It should run like this, it's 1080p/60fps on Ps4. I can't spot too many differences, i played both versions and the PC version looks a bit better DSRd but that's about it. At least add HBAO+


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It should run like this, it's 1080p/60fps on Ps4. I can't spot too many differences, i played both versions and the PC version looks a bit better DSRd but that's about it. At least add HBAO+


The difference becomes visible when you run the game at a higher resolution than 1920x1080, then you can see that it looks significantly better.


----------



## kx11

hmmm


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The difference becomes visible when you run the game at a higher resolution than 1920x1080, then you can see that it looks significantly better.


I am running the game at 2560x1440. The difference isn't that great. The problem is the assets, they are not that different (if at all) than the console versions. Slightly better lighting and textures are welcome though.

In any case i don't complain, this game is not about the graphics but about the gameplay, which is great. I've already played it through twice on Ps3 and Ps4 and now playing it on PC again, gimme MGSV already!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

MGS Ground Zeroes seems awesome, I bought it but it has literally no Eyefinity/Surround compatibility. It's just super zoomed in with three monitors, so I'm going to wait until that's patched before I play.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Really enjoying Max Payne 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you end up fixing it? I have the exact same problem.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Did you end up fixing it? I have the exact same problem.


No, but I sent them this



links if you want to try yourself:

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200153656--Error-contacting-activation-server-in-Max-Payne-3-for-PC
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200152626-Ports-to-open-in-the-PC-version-of-Max-Payne-3
http://steamcommunity.com/app/204100/discussions/0/626329820706547325/

I haven't had a reply yet but I think it had something to do with the gamespy servers being shut down.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No, but I sent them this
> 
> 
> 
> links if you want to try yourself:
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200153656--Error-contacting-activation-server-in-Max-Payne-3-for-PC
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200152626-Ports-to-open-in-the-PC-version-of-Max-Payne-3
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/204100/discussions/0/626329820706547325/
> 
> I haven't had a reply yet but I think it had something to do with the gamespy servers being shut down.


Same here, tried those recommended fixes but none of them worked. I havent contacted support though, if you will get an answer with an actual solution let me know. I have done some research on the internet and quite a lot of people seem to have had this issue and possibly still have.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It should run like this, it's 1080p/60fps on Ps4. I can't spot too many differences, i played both versions and the PC version looks a bit better DSRd but that's about it. At least add HBAO+


The difference is very subtle, filters, lighting wave length and intensity on extra high setting, more high res light maps on local spot lights, as far as textures and asset quality I agree PS4 pretty much match the extra high setting, if it was 1080P/60fps on PS4 then same visual can be easily achieved knock down to 1080p/30fps, depend on what konami teams targeted at. but none of these are ultra super dupper high end effect. but what's important is it runs great and look great on all platform, even 360/ps3, this is the kind game/engine will make everyone happy.


----------



## Toology

I picked it up on Steam (i also own the PS4 version ) i think it looks alot better ( still impressed how good the PS4 version looks ), hell even Konami posted the differences on there website http://www.konami.jp/mgs5/gz/en/products/steam.php5 .


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> I picked it up on Steam (i also own the PS4 version ) i think it looks alot better ( still impressed how good the PS4 version looks ), hell even Konami posted the differences on there website http://www.konami.jp/mgs5/gz/en/products/steam.php5 .


I think the bokeh is overdone, i much prefer the one in the Ps4 shots. The SSR in the PC version looks sweet though.

Some Driveclub


----------



## Cybertox

Max Payne 3, really enjoying the game so far. It exceeded my expectations which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## pez

Lord, that gives me even less motivation to actually download that huge game.


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy xiii 2


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Same here, tried those recommended fixes but none of them worked. I havent contacted support though, if you will get an answer with an actual solution let me know. I have done some research on the internet and quite a lot of people seem to have had this issue and possibly still have.


I got a reply this morning from Rockstar Customer support.
Quote:


> Hello Andrew,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Rockstar Support.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience caused. We would like to inform you that the issue has been resolved as of now.
> 
> Please feel free to revert if you are still facing any issues.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> William H.
> Rockstar Support


It seems the problem with the activation was on their side, they have fixed it now. I managed to activate the game with the first attempt after getting that reply. Yours should work fine now as well.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I got a reply this morning from Rockstar Customer support.
> It seems the problem with the activation was on their side, they have fixed it now. I managed to activate the game with the first attempt after getting that reply. Yours should work fine now as well.


Thanks for the heads up! I was able to successfully activate my game as well. Good thing they have fixed it.


----------



## 222Panther222

DriveClub look sick. Can't wait to see GT7









Borderland 2 GOTY
Looks and play SO much better than the choppy and ugly ps3 version and it was around 6$ on steam.










Far Cry 4 (ps4)


----------



## Rebellion88

Archeage:

http://www.servimg.com/view/19079202/1


----------



## Silent Scone

Dragon Age Inquisition. Easily the best game of the year.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Just got the P1, the most fun car to drive by miles. Using KERS(Kinetic energy recovery system) and DRS(Drag reduction system) to get the most optimal speed might just be the most fun thing I've done in a racing game in a long time


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't most cars drive by miles?









Game looks so good. Really tempted to pick up a PS4.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't most cars drive by miles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game looks so good. Really tempted to pick up a PS4.


If you were thinking of getting it anyway Amazon and some other retailers have some incredible deals during xmas.


----------



## kx11

FF 13 -2










No one will guess that this shot took 1 hr to capture because the game kept crashing

thankx SE for this pile of **** port


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> thankx SE for this pile of **** port


I haven't had a single performance issue yet in FFXIII, is XIII-2 really so much worse?


----------



## Cybertox

*WarCraft II*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I haven't had a single performance issue yet in FFXIII, is XIII-2 really so much worse?


the game runs fine on it's own but when you hook the camera tools to it and select very high resolution it performs badly


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the game runs fine on it's own but when you hook the camera tools to it and select very high resolution it performs badly


Quit using CheatEngine, problem solved.

Why say SE made a bad port when you admit you are the one causing the performance issues....


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quit using CheatEngine, problem solved.
> 
> Why say SE made a bad port when you admit you are the one causing the performance issues....


because other ports play fine @ 4k

it's not CE causing the problem it must be the game


----------



## Cybertox

I agree with Ender, if third party software is causing issues then the problem is not with the game even though others work fine with that certain software.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> because other ports play fine @ 4k
> 
> it's not CE causing the problem it must be the game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I agree with Ender, if third party software is causing issues then the problem is not with the game even though others work fine with that certain software.


Not to mention you're pushing the game BEYOND what the developers ever intended. The games resolutions were made to be a MAXIMUM of 1080p. It's not their fault you want to increase the resolution just to stroke your e-peen.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Not to mention you're pushing the game BEYOND what the developers ever intended. The games resolutions were made to be a MAXIMUM of 1080p. It's not their fault you want to increase the resolution just to stroke your e-peen.


lolz all devs wants their games to be played @ 1080p ( most actually not all ) but it's not PC gaming until you crack that res to something like 8k or 10k

Anyway


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> lolz all devs wants their games to be played @ 1080p ( most actually not all ) but it's not PC gaming until you crack that res to something like 8k or 10k


Ok, have fun thinking perfectly good games are bad because you think 1080p isn't good enough. While I will be playing my games @1080p, with a fraction of the issues, and the game will look 99.9% exactly the same.


----------



## pez

This argument right now. 1440p and 4k are more popular than ever, now. Saying 1080p should be a limiting factor for a PC game, and at that, on an enthusiast forum is just silly.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This argument right now. 1440p and 4k are more popular than ever, now. Saying 1080p should be a limiting factor for a PC game, and at that, on an enthusiast forum is just silly.


The point is, he is saying it's a bad port when he is using third party software to push a game beyond it's limits. 4k+ gaming is not mainstream, even if it is among enthusiasts. Fact is, games are still being developed with 1080p being their target "max" resolution, and anyone forcing their games higher than that, is doing so just because they can, or feel they need to validate their sli/crossfire setups.

Nobody is saying games SHOULD be limited to 1080p, if you want to go higher, go for it - we're just saying you can't say it's the games fault if you start getting performance issues, because the guys who made the game never intended for it to be at those resolutions.

Honestly, if you bought a painting and started stretching it across your wall, would you say the artist is terrible because it rips?


----------



## Cybertox

I am not saying that it should be a limiting factor but when you see that a game only supports 1080P why buy it and then complain that it doesnt work at 4K? Anyways, I was finally able to activate Max Payne 3 as Rockstar has fixed the issue and damn do I remember now why I am a PC gamer and why I love 60 fps so much. In Max Payne 3 a high framerate is a delight, all the smooth movements and the time machine feature look and feel absolutely stunning at 60 fps. I am running the game maxed out at 2560x1440 using vertical sync and the framerate is a sniper steady 60 fps.


----------



## elkcreek

Skyrim


----------



## Clukos

More of P1, absolutely love this car.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am not saying that it should be a limiting factor but when you see that a game only supports 1080P why buy it and then complain that it doesnt work at 4K? Anyways, I was finally able to activate Max Payne 3 as Rockstar has fixed the issue and damn do I remember now why I am a PC gamer and why I love 60 fps so much. In Max Payne 3 a high framerate is a delight, all the smooth movements and the time machine feature look and feel absolutely stunning at 60 fps. I am running the game maxed out at 2560x1440 using vertical sync and the framerate is a sniper steady 60 fps.


Remember playing that game a couple of years ago. It ran so damn smooth on PC. Hopefully will Rockstar make GTA V as good.

EDIT: Damn! I'd love to play Driveclub


----------



## crazyg0od33

Not a screenshot (forgot to take them) but I got a shadowplay recording of Insurgency (great game) in 21:9. I play at 3440x1440, but I recorded at 2160x1080 so I could get 60fps recordings.


----------



## Fly2thesky

Far cry 4





874.jpg


----------



## Rebellion88

Forza 5 on Xbox One:

http://www.servimg.com/view/19079202/9

More Archeage:

http://www.servimg.com/view/19079202/3


----------



## CryphicKing

Drive clubs graphic never fail to amaze me, too bad I suck at racing game and stuck at level 18, probably never got to use P1.

some DA:I Bioware's most ambitious game by far, it feels almost impossible to squzze out every bit of content, really feels like a SP RPG with MMO scale.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Remember playing that game a couple of years ago. It ran so damn smooth on PC. *Hopefully will Rockstar make GTA V as good.*
> 
> EDIT: Damn! I'd love to play Driveclub


Yeah I hope that as well, the same developing team who made the PC version of Max Payne 3 is in charge of GTA V (PC) so that is a good thing, will see whether they will be able to pull off the same experience with GTA.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah I hope that as well, *the same developing team who made the PC version of Mxx Payne 3 is in charge of GTA V* (PC) so that is a good thing, will see whether they will be able to pull off the same experience with GTA.


Really? That's _good_ news, MP3 ran like a dream and still looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Really? That's _good_ news, MP3 ran like a dream and still looks pretty good to me.


Bought it at launch, ran on 7970s well. Great game, great story, great graphics.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Bought it at launch, ran on 7970s well. Great game, great story, great graphics.


Had it in my Steam library for a while but at 35gb can't be bothered to download it lol.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


If you told me this was a photo from real life, I would believe you!! That is fantastic. Is this game on PC?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> If you told me this was a photo from real life, I would believe you!! That is fantastic. Is this game on PC?


Nah, it's a Ps4 exclusive. Really hope that some of the tech these guys developed makes its way into other racing games.

I'd love to give the dev build a try on my rig


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm excited for Project CARS!! March is the PC release. So far away.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Is the new Dragon Age worth the buy? Haven't tried the first one, but i loved Skyrim.


----------



## Clukos

You should play the first one, it's dirty cheap right now and it's still a great game. I can't say much about DA:I but i heard it needs some fixing.

More of that magnificent beast of a car


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Is the new Dragon Age worth the buy? Haven't tried the first one, but i loved Skyrim.


by far the most enjoyable game in 2014 , if you loved Skyrim then DAI is for you


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> You should play the first one, it's dirty cheap right now and it's still a great game. I can't say much about DA:I but i heard it needs some fixing.


I got the first one for free. Maybe give that i shot first  Thanks.


----------



## Cybertox

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## Silent Scone

Ain't nobody got time for this. On hard too. Games been doing it since it came out and no closer to fixing. Royal finger to Polish CIGames, take a day trip to cdredprojekt, take plenty of notes.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Is the new Dragon Age worth the buy? Haven't tried the first one, but i loved Skyrim.


I'd recommend it, the most worthy purchase I made in 2014, endless content, you probably will never finish all the side quests and hidden dialog, at least 3 times bigger than skyrim. and probably 100x times bigger than DA:O or DA2 combined. But not everything about DA;I is perfect, beware of downgraded combat from DA2, overwhelminged same sex flirting shoved in your face and extremely ugly character design, these are my personal complain.


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## Saq

This War of mine


DayZ






The Forest


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy xiii 2


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa 1.0.1


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen*


This game is beautiful, but the first image looks like a dislocated right arm...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen*


That'll buff out.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That'll buff out.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa








Final score for that time trial


----------



## Clukos

Some more DC


----------



## CryphicKing

what the??? which Assetto Corsa's screenshot should I trust? Ones posted by Cybertox looked like a different game compare to andrews2547.


----------



## 222Panther222

Fun little game, i recommand it especially at 4$

Car Mechanics Simulator 2014.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> what the??? which Assetto Corsa's screenshot should I trust? Ones posted by Cybertox looked like a different game compare to andrews2547.


The ones posted by Andrews have lower graphic settings and a lower resolution. The screenshots I made were on maxed out settings and at 2560x1440. However most of my screenshots were done in the showroom, the second and third screenshot however were in-game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> what the??? which Assetto Corsa's screenshot should I trust? Ones posted by Cybertox looked like a different game compare to andrews2547.


Mine are on medium at 1920x1080 and I think cybertox runs it on max settings at 2560x1440.


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> There is a saying... "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." RPGs will never, I repeat, NEVER stop being made in the medieval/fantasy genre.
> 
> That being said, there are tons of RPGs out there that are not in the medieval/fantasy setting.
> 
> I also think it's strange you are saying FF is breaking outside of the mold, because with the exception of a few of their games, they define the mold (as far as JRPGS are concerned). And they are ALL in a fantasy setting, FANTASY is in the name. Even the original game was inspired by dungeons and dragons using a spell per day cast system.


So what's wrong with a Fantasy/future, Fantasy/scifi, Fantasy/modern or even prehistoric? The issue I raised had nothing to do with the setting itself nor it being fantasy but rather the stringent focus on so many medieval fantasy...knights/dragons..etc and so few of anything else. Mass Effect is barley an RPG and FF series at least offers a much different style than the typical but again...it's quite few.


----------



## kx11

FF 13 - 2


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Mine are on medium at 1920x1080 and I think cybertox runs it on max settings at 2560x1440.


Kind of strange that you are running a 5960X, 2x 12 GBs MSI GTX Titan Z and 64 GBs of DDR4 RAM and you are struggling on medium settings at 1920x1080.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FF 13 - 2


what resolution was the game rendered for this screenshot? looks pretty blurry.


----------



## Cybertox

*Just Cause 2*


----------



## BradleyW

*AC UNITY*


----------



## Predaking

I love walking around in AC: Unity and just observing the amazing attention to detail.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> what resolution was the game rendered for this screenshot? looks pretty blurry.


4k shot ( 3 shots ) on top of each other

the game is like that so there's nothing to do about it


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> I love walking around in AC: Unity and just observing the amazing attention to detail.


Yeah, they've done an amazing job with Paris. The interiors never fail to amaze me.

Some more DC









Closest thing I've seen to true photorealism in real time graphics. Props to Evo studios.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed Unity*


----------



## Curleyyy

-del-


----------



## Predaking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Closest thing I've seen to true photorealism in real time graphics. Props to Evo studios.


Did they finally add weather effects yet? lol. They should have just waited another year and did it right. I think they were a day late and a dollar short, one of the worst release day experiences I ever had on a console. I thought the graphics were just ok but got bored of it and went back to Project Cars on the PC that even in beta actually has weather effects ....which I have some pics of here


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Did they finally add weather effects yet? lol.


Under which rock have you been living lately?









Yes they did and it is amazing, there's nothing that looks or sounds quite like it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Technologically it's two steps ahead of any racing game out right now or in the near future (including Project Cars).


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## BradleyW

*ASSASSIN'S CREED UNITY*


Spoiler: CLICK HERE!


----------



## Clukos

Elise is beautiful!

I've been posting way too much DC lately here's some AC: Unity


----------



## TheRadik

*Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes*


----------



## kzone75

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*




Spoiler: Warning: Massive amount of .png


----------



## 222Panther222

Borderland 2


----------



## th3illusiveman

after watching this 



 i highly doubt driveclub will have any competition in the visual department for awhile. Those guys did amazing work. I thought P-cars looks great but man, they have work to do lol.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes indeed ! It looks better than AC and PC, cool rain effects


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So have they fixed AC:U yet or does it still run like **** on PC?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So have they fixed AC:U yet or does it still run like **** on PC?


Depends on your system conifg. With a GTX 970 you shouldn't have _any_ problems whatsoever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Yes indeed ! It looks better than AC and PC, cool rain effects


It's more than just rain effects, this game is almost, if not fully, PBR based. Light interacts differently with different material, and that's why it's almost photo realistic. I don't know if AC or PC use a PBR renderer but they look incredibly flat in comparison. It's a shame that Driveclub cannot be on PC due to exclusivity but if it wasn't an exclusive it probably wouldn't look like that either. Oh well


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Depends on your system conifg. With a GTX 970 you shouldn't have _any_ problems whatsoever.


Those screenshots look stellar, but I remember reading about the disastrous bugs and performance at launch. 4 patches later and things are ok I guess?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Those screenshots look stellar, but I remember reading about the disastrous bugs and performance at launch. 4 patches later and things are ok I guess?


I've played the entire game (about 20-30 hours) on the second patch, no glitches or bugs here. In general it always ran pretty well on Maxwell hardware, for some reason it didn't scale nearly as well on AMD hardware.

This is how the game looks on my end (89 in-game screenshots) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649274981640/

I'd say it's worth it just for Paris alone, it's beautiful.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I've played the entire game (about 20-30 hours) on the second patch, no glitches or bugs here. In general it always ran pretty well on Maxwell hardware, for some reason it didn't scale nearly as well on AMD hardware.
> 
> This is how the game looks on my end (89 in-game screenshots) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649274981640/
> 
> I'd say it's worth it just for Paris alone, it's beautiful.


It is a very pretty game. SLI is still broken however.


----------



## BradleyW

AC Unity runs just as good on AMD after patch 1.04v. Just a shame SLI and CFX are broken after the latest patch.

Edit:
*ASSASSIN'S CREED UNITY*


Spoiler: CLICK HERE


----------



## kx11

Space Engine


----------



## dual

*Call of Duty 2*


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 4*


----------



## kx11

Infamous First Light


----------



## 222Panther222

NFS:Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## Cybertox

*The Stanley Parable*


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Stanley Parable*


That's on sale! Recommended?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> That's on sale! Recommended?


If you have fast internet, try the demo before you buy it. It's not a game for everyone.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> That's on sale! Recommended?


Its quite a unique and untraditional game, it really messes with your head. If you like simple games with good narration then it is a game for you. Its more for the lolz than actual gameplay. However be aware that it is very simple and you cant really do much apart from walking and listening. I wouldnt recommend it for the full price but as it is on sale you might as well get it. But as Andrews pointed out, its not for everyone and I would also suggest trying out the demo at first.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassins Creed Unity*





























More..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its quite a unique and untraditional game, it really messes with your head. If you like simple games with good narration then it is a game for you. Its more for the lolz than actual gameplay. However be aware that it is very simple and you cant really do much apart from walking and listening. I wouldnt recommend it for the full price but as it is on sale you might as well get it. But as Andrews pointed out, its not for everyone and I would also suggest trying out the demo at first.


I like games like this and in essence, the game itself. But I still felt cheated when I played it, and only payed 50%. It's extremely short, and once you realize the mechanic (not doing what the narrator says) the entire game is over in about 30 minutes, and that's still only if you feel like forcing yourself to replay it a couple times to see some of the alternate "endings".

I wouldn't recommend it to anyone unless they can get it 90% off.


----------



## BradleyW

*ASSASSIN'S CREED UNITY*


----------



## Reloaded83

Monument Valley on Android:


----------



## Saq

100% chance you will see that on steam next year.


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*,


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa


Got a link to those mods? As much potential as Assetto Corsa has, it kills me that almost every car is European. The car variety in that game is awful, but the physics and track environments are really nice.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Got a link to those mods? As much potential as Assetto Corsa has, it kills me that almost every car is European. The car variety in that game is awful, but the physics and track environments are really nice.


A lost of the cars I posted are actually quite disappointing.

E39 BMW M5
http://www.sim-dream.com/?p=376

Honda NSX-R
https://mega.co.nz/#!iRFV3QTA!SeixFPd7ymEt31oXi2wR6Muz2qaYT-SFMdb3-1AmALk

Toyota Supra (drift). No sound
http://www.mediafire.com/download/s4p81fq5qmyatsp/T_Supra%2BTop_Secret.rar

Toyota Supra. No sound
http://www.mediafire.com/download/s4p81fq5qmyatsp/T_Supra%2BTop_Secret.rar

VW Golf GTI
http://www.mediafire.com/download/msba3mjas9y7nsr/Volkswagen+Golf+IV+GTI+%28physic+and+sound+%28tcsbo%29+update+%28v0.1a%29+by+Orbit4L%282%29.rar

Volvo 240 (drift)
http://dfiles.eu/files/wcno4bmfm


----------



## kx11

FarCry 4


----------



## Blze001

Dragon Age: Inquisition












Love this game.


----------



## 222Panther222

NFS:Shift 2 Unleashed


----------



## CryphicKing

pcars and lords of the fallen. Pcars graphic is very disappointing to say the least


----------



## kzone75

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 4*


----------



## Silent Scone

*Elite Dangerous*

Loving this at the moment


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Pcars graphic is very disappointing to say the least


What is disappointing about this?


----------



## Silent Scone

He's either being sarcastic or he's a portentous pc graphics whore


----------



## Clukos

Nah PCars doesn't look that impressive after having played Driveclub for a bit, it looks quite stellar in any other comparison though, albeit the relatively static lighting the cars themselves are very detailed and have sharp textures. Also the latest version is easy to run even at 1440p with a 970 so that's a plus. Still needs to improve a lot in the track detail, lighting and weather effects though.

Some Dragon Age: Inquisition in 4k







I'd say the game holds up really well in 4k


----------



## Silent Scone

Drive Club only looks good in the rain lol.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Inquisition needs more hair choices.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Inquisition needs more hair choices.


Agreed.


----------



## OdinValk

AC:Unity on maxed settings.. unfortunately I don't have a decent monitor... or they make look a little better


----------



## Silent Scone

*AC: Unity*

Maximum detail settings (HBAO+) 1080p scaled from 1440p - Single 980 with FXAA


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Drive Club only looks good in the rain lol.


Not really. Due to the PBR renderer it can look quite bland during day time (like real life). It still looks breathtaking during sunset/sunrise. And Norway looks great during day time as well.

A gif from DC during sunset










Some real-life versus in-game screenshots as well


















Lighting in this game looks stellar, plus the track detail is unrivaled. I'd be glad to see this engine on PC someday (or at least parts of it).


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Inquisition needs more hair choices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Agreed.


I agree as well, and give us the option to change are hair styles, like in GTA, other then that i have no complaints, this game is absolutely beautiful, ive already dropped 40hours into this game, cant wait to see Mass Effect 4 on this engine!


----------



## andrews2547

*Kerbal Space Program*

Electric car with infinite range and top speed of 72 km/h (45 mph).

Come at me Tesla.

Battery packs and generator locations:



Completed with four Kerbals inside



Really bright headlights:


----------



## CryphicKing

Pcars 1440P





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> What is disappointing about this?


It's the kind of game you don't wish to look up close, the rest of the game is built on very last gen tech foundation, you will see when the game gets released. but it's a very fun racer none the less, I'd still recommend it.

like most games, you can take nice screenshots at specific camera angle but when you exam details up close....






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nah PCars doesn't look that impressive after having played Driveclub for a bit, it looks quite stellar in any other comparison though,


Pcars hardly had any advantage on forza5, let along DC. a couple tracks from Pcars has better environment than forza5, the rest, forza5 is leap ahead, the flat direct lighting really killed the overall look.


----------



## CryphicKing

opps, sorry about the doubt post, mod please help delete


----------



## BTK

good ol crysis 3


----------



## CryphicKing

GTA5

The game is ridiculously awsome, especially online, hopefully PC version will able to convert my acc info.


----------



## TheRadik

*Watch Dogs*


----------



## Baasha

Is Assetto Corsa worth getting? I want to have all the exotic cars unlocked from Day 1 - is this possible or do you have to go through a tedious process to unlock them?

I'm thinking of getting it but have been bored w/ racers for a while (F1 2013 was the last one I really played).

Drive Club looks amazing... wonder how it would look in 5K?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is Assetto Corsa worth getting? I want to have all the exotic cars unlocked from Day 1 - is this possible or do you have to go through a tedious process to unlock them?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it but have been bored w/ racers for a while (F1 2013 was the last one I really played).
> 
> Drive Club looks amazing... wonder how it would look in 5K?


Assetto Corsa isn't like other racer games. Everything is unlocked from the start but what there is, is pretty limited. You will need to download user-made cars and tracks otherwise you will get bored quite easily.

For drive club, that's a PS4 exclusive and will be forever so it will look the same in 5K as it does in 1080p.


----------



## Clukos

Not really, res changes everything. It is pretty much evident with DSR, it doesn't just remove most aliasing but the definition of distanced objects is improved as well.

2 examples from the first Crysis (really easy to see the difference, high quality assets to begin with)

1080p



4k



1080p



4k



Driveclub would look incredible at 4k-5k res but it would also be extremely hard to run on any PC at that res. Technologically speaking alone it's leaps ahead most -if not all- racing games.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not really, res changes everything. It is pretty much evident with DSR, it doesn't just remove most aliasing but the definition of distanced objects is improved as well.
> 
> 2 examples from the first Crysis (really easy to see the difference, high quality assets to begin with)
> 
> Driveclub would look incredible at 4k-5k res but it would also be extremely hard to run on any PC at that res. Technologically speaking alone it's leaps ahead most -if not all- racing games.


Drive Club is not on PC and never will be on PC.

Drive Club at 4K/5K will look the same as 1080p.


----------



## Silent Scone

Why never will be? That statement somewhat limits your credibility. You can't possibly say that with any real certainty in a time when more and more developers are shying away from platform exclusives.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Drive Club is not on PC and never will be on PC.
> 
> Drive Club at 4K/5K will look the same as 1080p.


had to quote the giant (awesome) photos again just to say that?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Drive Club is not on PC and never will be on PC.
> 
> Drive Club at 4K/5K will look the same as 1080p.


what if Sony made it playable @ 4k via Playstation Now ( streaming service ) ??

it will look better unless the player's internet speed is slow


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not really, res changes everything. It is pretty much evident with DSR, it doesn't just remove most aliasing but the definition of distanced objects is improved as well.
> 
> 2 examples from the first Crysis (really easy to see the difference, high quality assets to begin with)
> 
> Driveclub would look incredible at 4k-5k res but it would also be extremely hard to run on any PC at that res. Technologically speaking alone it's leaps ahead most -if not all- racing games.


Higher res does make everything look better, but improvement is not as much as everyone hoped for. Crysis1 looked notifiable better in 4k than 1080p because cryeinge2 back then lacked an efficient AA solution for its aphla assets(tree leafs) but if you put ACU, DA:I Crysis2/3(games wiith MSAA/TXAA option) in 4k vs 1080p, the difference is hardly distinguishable for most average gamers, the problem with 4k is... the mere visual "enhancement" vs the amount of performance impact can't be justified, especially since 1080p is the sweet spot able to deliver just enough details with crap loads of creative new AA methodologies available these days.

Historically speaking, Sony/Nintendo never made their first party exclusives to PC, plus Coding for one spec architecture is serious business. even it's technical possible, there's little reason for Sony to invest in QA veterans for PC side production

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what if Sony made it playable @ 4k via Playstation Now ( streaming service ) ??
> 
> it will look better unless the player's internet speed is slow


IF that's possible then both current gen console would be could stream based, no developers have to aim for local hardware no more. The greater the visual fidelity, the larger the data pool , consider 10mb internet(American average) can hardly handle 6th/7th gen low end games at 720p, graphic powerhouse like DC @ 4k?? our internet speed is at least 5-8 years behind.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why never will be? That statement somewhat limits your credibility. You can't possibly say that with any real certainty in a time when more and more developers are shying away from platform exclusives.


Sony is not Microsoft, they never made any first party games to PC.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why never will be? That statement somewhat limits your credibility. You can't possibly say that with any real certainty in a time when more and more developers are shying away from platform exclusives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Sony is not Microsoft, they never made any first party games to PC.


This

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> had to quote the giant (awesome) photos again just to say that?


Sorry, I was on my phone. I deleted them from my post now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what if Sony made it playable @ 4k via Playstation Now ( streaming service ) ??
> 
> it will look better unless the player's internet speed is slow


If they do, it would be unlikely to be native 4K. Chances are it would be native 1080p or maybe native 1440p but even that is pushing it a bit.

Also Sonys servers are terrible. I have 152 Mbps download and Steam, XBL and even youtube can use all of that. The most I have ever got out of Sony from my PS3 was 25 Mbps (with cat6 ethernet) and that was only for a few seconds.


----------



## Reloaded83

Rust:

My humble abode:

Crazy stairs leading up to the tower:

The monstrosity at night:

Sunrise:

During the day:


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why never will be?


Because it's from a 1st party Sony dev.


----------



## Silent Scone

well obvously at the moment, otherwise other platforms may have it already. Doesn't mean anything in the long haul. Especially as it stands with Sonys financial stick as of the moment. None other than the lead game director from Evolution LEFT mid development to start his own studio. Need I say more. Times change, strangely enough


----------



## CryphicKing

More GTA5 online session


----------



## MonarchX

I have some really good screenshots, but it takes such a long time to upload them all with my connection. I'll try anyway!

Pcars = Project CARS, correct? I recall it had some amazing graphics and it was built slowly, adding a ton of detail to every car... What happened? Did they downgrade graphics to make the game run on lower-end rigs???


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I have some really good screenshots, but it takes such a long time to upload them all with my connection. I'll try anyway!
> 
> Pcars = Project CARS, correct? I recall it had some amazing graphics and it was built slowly, adding a ton of detail to every car... What happened? Did they downgrade graphics to make the game run on lower-end rigs???


Wait until the game gets released, then start judging its graphics. The game you see in the screenshots is in an unfinished state, there isnt much sense in discussing its graphical fidelity.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If they do, it would be unlikely to be native 4K. Chances are it would be native 1080p or maybe native 1440p but even that is pushing it a bit.
> 
> Also Sonys servers are terrible. I have 152 Mbps download and Steam, XBL and even youtube can use all of that. The most I have ever got out of Sony from my PS3 was 25 Mbps (with cat6 ethernet) and that was only for a few seconds.


my connection is 100mb ( 10mb download ) and PS4 picked that up when i used Ethernet


----------



## TheRadik

*Dead Rising 3*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Pcars = Project CARS, correct? I recall it had some amazing graphics and it was built slowly, adding a ton of detail to every car... What happened? Did they downgrade graphics to make the game run on lower-end rigs???


no, Pcar's graphic only got upgrades with later built. The problem is, by 2012/2013's standard Pcars did look "amazing", the weather effect was probably one of the best back then. The game should've released in 2013 IMHO, because gameplay and career modes were pretty much completed. Those minor visual improvements they tried to add in the extra 2 years stands no chance against it's megaton competitors, namely, forza5 and driveclub.


----------



## Cybertox

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
*More Screenshots Here*


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> no, Pcar's graphic only got upgrades with later built. The problem is, by 2012/2013's standard Pcars did look "amazing", the weather effect was probably one of the best back then. The game should've released in 2013 IMHO, because gameplay and career modes were pretty much completed. Those minor visual improvements they tried to add in the extra 2 years stands no chance against it's megaton competitors, namely, forza5 and driveclub.


comparing PcarS to DC is ******ed since one is a simulator and the other is an arcade

PCarS seems more realistic with natural colors and white/black contrast while DC seems more saturated with higher contrast

both games look good respectively , PCarS wins most points for me but DC also looks fantastic on PS4

this video should be enough


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> comparing PcarS to DC is ******ed since one is a simulator and the other is an arcade
> 
> PCarS seems more realistic with natural colors and white/black contrast while DC seems more saturated with higher contrast
> 
> both games look good respectively , PCarS wins most points for me but DC also looks fantastic on PS4
> 
> this video should be enough


Calling Pcars as a "racing sim" is ******ed because the game never aimed to be a racing sim to begin with, the goal was to deliver a forza/GT like experience on PC as developers said. nothing about Pcars has anything to do with "sim", Assetto Corsa however is a racing sims.

Graphically, as any sane minded person who actually played both games would tell you(if his option isn't biased) Pcars is nearly a gen behind Drive club in nearly every single aspect, even forza5 edge out Pcars significantly due to the absent of global illumination in Pcars

Your video has proved enough why you are wrong, the completely static rain drop in Pcars compare to Drive club is just plain laughable, I can name you a book worth technology in drive club that completely put Pcars to shame such as scale of tessellation applied(Pcars doesn't have any) real time projector lights as cars' headlights, details in environment assets, texture etc.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this video should be enough


oh my, DriveClub


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> oh my, DriveClub


Not bad for a crappy console


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Not bad for a crappy console


Not bad indeed


----------



## CryphicKing

nice gif, added to my collection









Pcars rain drop, unfortunately



let screenshots settle it all.
polygons & shader/material & texture when close up (click full size to see the difference)
Pcars (everything ultra 1440p)



vs
Driveclub



environment & General assets
Pcars




vs
Driveclub


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Pcars (everything ultra 1440p)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just for the sake of comparison




Extremely hard to get matching shots due to the different lighting used in each game. And some more Driveclub.


----------



## Silent Scone

You think that's good, check these rain droplets

That's you. That's you right now.

lol

Both look good, just one has a darker overtone and better foliage, the other plays like a racing game should


----------



## Clukos

That's all subjective, i don't find "sims" realistic enough my self. Besides a games objective should be to be fun. Driveclub is both fun to drive and looks like nothing else. And it is less arcadey than most people who haven't played it think. Sure it can improve but right now it is a very enjoyable racing game.


----------



## Cybertox

I just noticed that in DriveClub there are no drivers in the cars, lol


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I just noticed that in DriveClub there are no drivers in the cars, lol


The cockpit is affected by the lighting, if it's not lit it's hard to see but the Driver is always there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The cockpit is affected by the lighting, if it's not lit it's hard to see but the Driver is always there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aight, thought that because in the previous shots there was nothing to be seen.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That's all subjective, i don't find "sims" realistic enough my self. Besides a games objective should be to be fun. Driveclub is both fun to drive and looks like nothing else. And it is less arcadey than most people who haven't played it think. Sure it can improve but right now it is a very enjoyable racing game.


Don't bother. It is not on PC therefore terribad.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Don't bother. It is not on PC therefore terribad.


Graphically however its better and more advanced than the majority of racing games on PC. 30 fps and 1080P suck though, I give you that.


----------



## kx11

last time i checked on DC the mirrors shows no rain/snow behind the car while PCarS shows that


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Don't bother. It is not on PC therefore terribad.


Add 30 fps racing to your hobbies and interests along with FF characters







.

It's a technical show case, hence the influx of players posting screen shots only since the last update. Shiny things make people happy.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> last time i checked on DC the mirrors shows no rain/snow behind the car while PCarS shows that


That is true, you get this instead though so i am fine with it











Too bad the PS4 share thing only takes compressed jpg screenshots, in pictures like these you lose so much detail!


----------



## Clukos

Some Dragon Age: Inquisition in 4k









Textures are pretty good (especially considering how _massive_ it is) and the game is enjoyable, nothing mind-blowing but fun till TW3 drops.


----------



## kx11

FarCry 4


----------



## OdinValk

The Forest V 0.11 alpha

My first attempt at a camp.. rather good spot actually



And here we some deer that apparently have gills.. and can live under water.. those aren't reflections lol.. i was chasing them for food.. and they ran under the water



and this is Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Graphically however its better and more advanced than the majority of racing games on PC. 30 fps and 1080P suck though, I give you that.


1080p doesn't suck(for consoles at least, PC maybe), 30FPS for a racer does suck though.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 1080p doesn't suck(for consoles at least, PC maybe), 30FPS for a racer does suck though.


I can confirm 1080p does not suck, even with PC. Because 4k monitors are so expensive, and the visual difference is SO SMALL, 1080p is going to continue to be the gold standard for all retail media for a good while, probably at least another 5-10 years.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I can confirm 1080p does not suck, even with PC. Because 4k monitors are so expensive, and the visual difference is SO SMALL, 1080p is going to continue to be the gold standard for all retail media for a good while, probably at least another 5-10 years.


I do not agree on visual difference is so small.I cannot stand using 1080p anymore myself. However i do agree 1080p could have a much longer life because people are generally cheap. The saving grace for 4k though will be its getting cheaper.


----------



## ChampN252

The difference between 4K and 1080p is quite big. That's why the big thing now is emulating 4K. 1080p looks blurry on my 4k monitor


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> The difference between 4K and 1080p is quite big. That's why the big thing now is emulating 4K. 1080p looks blurry on my 4k monitor


Playing a lower resolution than the screens native resolution will give lower quality results regardless of what resolutions you're talking about. 1080p on a 1080p monitor is completely fine. But even when both are looking 100% as good as they can, the difference is still very small.

I really can't comprehend how you can say 1080p is trash. The entire world has been touting it as the best of the best for the past 10+ years.


----------



## crazyg0od33

guys - who CARES anymore. 4K is the new benchmark people are trying to hit, and 1080p is now much more easily attainable in everything than it used to be, and thus is the main standard until the next '1080p' (which is now 4k) comes around. Both look great. Post more screenshots so we can see how good BOTH resolutions look


----------



## Wezzor

Why not just 1440p?


----------



## danycyo

*Metro Last Light Reddux*

7950's crossfired and overclocked still packing heat


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Just for the sake of comparison
> 
> Extremely hard to get matching shots due to the different lighting used in each game. And some more Driveclub.
> ]


Doesn't even matter since global illumination and physically based rendering are completely absent in Pcars, light condition has no influence in Pcars since the game only features hand crafted shader/materials and forward rendering/lighting, materials such as metal, plastic, glasses etc only have one look in any time of the day.

I see only one or 2 people here played one of the 2 games and most played neither. point is, Pcars vs Driveclubs' graphic is not a case you have two games closely matched and able to say one game outdid the other in some area and vice versa. This is when you have one game completely demolish the other in nearly all key rendering features by a significant margin, there's shouldn't even be an argument to begin with.

back to screenshots, crysis3 4k map test


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why not just 1440p?


This ^

1440p is the sensible choice as an incremental step up. I've been to planet 4K, and in it's current form with the current hardware available, it's not really all that fascinating, even from a three GPU setup perspective.


----------



## TheRadik

*Monster Hunter Online Benchmark*


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This ^
> 
> 1440p is the sensible choice as an incremental step up. I've been to planet 4K, and in it's current form with the current hardware available, it's not really all that fascinating, even from a three GPU setup perspective.


Agree. *AND*, it's a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I can confirm 1080p does not suck, even with PC. Because 4k monitors are so expensive, and the visual difference is SO SMALL, 1080p is going to continue to be the gold standard for all retail media for a good while, probably at least another 5-10 years.


I strongly disagree with your statement about the visual difference in resolution being small. The visual difference is already big and very noticeable when going to 2560x1440/1600, when transitioning unto 4K the difference is huge to say the least. I tell you that as both as a Gamer and Graphic Designer, the pixel density on 2560x1440/1600 as well as on 4K is significantly denser and more visually appealing by a huge margin when comparing those resolutions to 1080P.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Doesn't even matter since global illumination and physically based rendering are completely absent in Pcars, light condition has no influence in Pcars since the game only features hand crafted shader/materials and forward rendering/lighting, materials such as metal, plastic, glasses etc only have one look in any time of the day.
> 
> I see only one or 2 people here played one of the 2 games and most played neither. point is, Pcars vs Driveclubs' graphic is not a case when you can have two games are closely matched and say one game outdid the other in some area and vice versa. This is when you have one game completely demolish the other in nearly all key rendering features by a significant margin, there's shouldn't even be an argument to begin with.
> 
> back to screenshots, crysis3 4k map test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome screenshots


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I strongly disagree with your statement about the visual difference in resolution being small. The visual difference is already big and very noticeable when going to 2560x1440/1600, when transitioning unto 4K the difference is huge to say the least. I tell you that as both as a Gamer and Graphic Designer, the pixel density on 2560x1440/1600 as well as on 4K is significantly denser and more visually appealing by a huge margin when comparing those resolutions to 1080P.


I'm well aware how much bigger 4k is in regards to pixel density and I'm not saying it isn't higher quality; I just don't think the difference is big enough for people to start saying 1080p looks like trash by comparison, which is what (some) people are doing.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I'm well aware how much bigger 4k is in regards to pixel density and I'm not saying it isn't higher quality; I just don't think the difference is big enough for people to start saying 1080p looks like trash by comparison, which is what (some) people are doing.


The difference is very noticeable. I went from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 and for me the difference was huge back then when I transitioned. 1080P doesnt look bad and if someone is satisfied with this resolution nobody is forcing them to transition to a higher one. But saying the difference is small when going from 1080P to 4K is unreasonable and uncredible.


----------



## Clukos

It all depends on what's the size of your screen. Even 1440 looks significantly worse when compared to 4k in 30"+ monitors. In smaller monitors not so much. If you can handle the resolution jump hardware wise the more the better.


----------



## kx11

Drive Club

Photoshop to merge shots ( 2 shots )
Black Magic intensity Shuttle for 10bit color output










a comparison between PS4 capture and Black Magic intensity shuttle 10bit color output

PS4









Black Magic


----------



## Clukos

^Very nice, is it a capture card? Because i usually lose a lot of detail with the normal Ps4 capture.

Some more Inquisition, art direction in this is top notch.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why not just 1440p?


That's the res I game on.=O


----------



## CryphicKing

Pcars, still a good racing game offers tons of content.









COD: Ghost, now I suddenly find AW looks good.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed Rivals*


----------



## sterik01

bf3

just picked up a 29" ultrawide LG monitor.. love it


----------



## TheRadik

*AC UNITY*

































*FARCRY 4*


----------



## Clukos

Didn't know Frostbyte 3 could look so beautiful


----------



## ChampN252

Lots of detail. What's the resolution?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Didn't know Frostbyte 3 could look so beautiful


Tell me about it. I really want to run Dragon Age: Inquisition at 4k or higher, since it has quite a lot of aliasing at 1080p. It's funny how that game looks far better than BF4 when both are on the same engine and BF4 is limited to tiny maps in comparison.

The amount of graphical detail in DA:I took me by surprise; good luck finding a low res texture, or finding something that's not 3D mapped when it's supposed to be (BF4 on the other hand didn't seem to use parallax mapping or bump mapping anywhere in the environment, only on characters, guns, vehicles). Every pebble and stone shows parallax mapping, every wooden plank/board on the floor is actually separate rather than just being a texture, the tessellation on the mountains and cliffs is great.

Too bad the engine is horribly optimized, and I'm guessing at least some of the problems/shortcomings are engine limitations. I wish EA didn't essentially force their studios to use it.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Took a few hours to build, but totally worth it.
100% cannibal proof fortress with no exterior doors. Elevated log cabin and gazebo and with east facing ocean view. And obviously there is a pond filled with fish and a small guest house.









Time to abandon it and build something bigger.


----------



## 222Panther222

Skyrim CoT


----------



## Newbie2009

Does Dragon age run well on PC? I was thinking of picking up, not sure to go console or PC


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Does Dragon age run well on PC? I was thinking of picking up, not sure to go console or PC


Looking at your PC specs, the obvious choice is to get the PC version. Especially since games like Dragon Age are designed for mouse and keyboard above all else (point-and-click interaction, hotkeys). You'll run the game easily, and you won't have to suffer the graphics downgrade which the console versions suffer from.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Does Dragon age run well on PC? I was thinking of picking up, not sure to go console or PC


Yeah i think your PC will run it at 1440p maxed at a locked 60 fps. It also supports mantle, and the game has _loads_ of content.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa








Spoiler: Bonus video


----------



## Xealot

*Dead Space 3:*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Never got around to completing 3. Just seemed like the game had gone in totally the wrong direction


----------



## CryphicKing

Pcars, on its good side


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I thoroughly enjoyed all 3 of the Dead Space games. I was expecting worse with the third one, but I was pleasantly surprised after I got past the beginning. I've got a bunch of screenies from DS3 at 2160p that I should go through.


----------



## DarkLiberator

Some Alien: Isolation in 3840x2160


__
https://flic.kr/p/pPbjMN


__
https://flic.kr/p/qtBRFu


__
https://flic.kr/p/qtKGnF


__
https://flic.kr/p/qtBNUN

This bastard caught me in the open. Was not ready.


----------



## Clukos

Alien Isolation, god i loved this game. So tense and if you've seen the first movie it's so accurate. Despite some flaws i really enjoyed my time with it and when i am done with Inquisition i am going to play this again.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLiberator*
> 
> Some Alien: Isolation in 3840x2160
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pPbjMN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qtBRFu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qtKGnF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qtBNUN
> 
> This bastard caught me in the open. Was not ready.


I had to...


----------



## kx11

PcarS


----------



## Enad1

*Total War: Rome II*

















These are two shots from a siege I did where I took 0 casualties and killed 1045 enemy soldiers, out of their 1440. My archers and Snake Pot Ballistas did all the damage.


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> *A BUNCH OF PICTURES*


Those are the best screenshots I seen from Rome II, makes me really want to buy it now, it actually looks like how they represented the game in the trailers. Was it just max settings? Did you use anything else..sweetfx...AA injectors?


----------



## Enad1

It's modded with the G.E.M graphics mod. Otherwise nothing graphically was done to the shots, just took them when I saw something cool going on.
Thank you though! Appreciate the kind words.

I'd definitely recommend Rome II. It's a fantastic strategy game. Though, with Attila coming out in about a month, and being $45 opposed to Rome II's $60(I'm sure Rome II will drop after that though, and goes down to $15 regularly during Steam or Humble sales), and with Attilas many improvements upon Rome II's base...maybe you should just wait and get Attila. It'll be Rome II and more, and better.


----------



## Baasha

Some various games in 5K awesomeness!

For full 5K screenshots, go *HERE*!


----------



## CryphicKing

nice, those Rome2's screenshots made me regret for didn't get it at $12 during steam sales

The next car game


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor*


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looking at your PC specs, the obvious choice is to get the PC version. Especially since games like Dragon Age are designed for mouse and keyboard above all else (point-and-click interaction, hotkeys). You'll run the game easily, and you won't have to suffer the graphics downgrade which the console versions suffer from.


The controls are very bad on PC, BioWare promised to fix it though but until then be aware. Problems include NOT being able to point and click to loot or walk etc.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Tried some Planetary Annihilation again - I just did a skirmish this time vs the AI, but this is my first Nuke!
GIF Below



GIF (The gif is too big apparently







)


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Tried some Planetary Annihilation again - I just did a skirmish this time vs the AI, but this is my first Nuke!
> GIF Below
> 
> 
> 
> GIF (The gif is too big apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How is it? Steam reviews tearing the game and developer apart, saying it crashes and everything. Was thinking about getting it, it looked fun!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> How is it? Steam reviews tearing the game and developer apart, saying it crashes and everything. Was thinking about getting it, it looked fun!


i bought the loaded edition for like $7-$8 on the steam winter sale, havent got around to installing it yet tho lol


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> How is it? Steam reviews tearing the game and developer apart, saying it crashes and everything. Was thinking about getting it, it looked fun!


I REALLY like it. I got it on sale (summer sale) for like $20, and even though it's now like $8 when it goes on sale, I don't regret it. It mostly got slammed because they didn't have matchmaking, ladders, the unit cannon (which was in their kickstarter video) and a couple other things they promised in the 1.0 release. Basically what happened was the community (which is REALLY active on reddit.com/r/planetaryannihilation) was basically at the point of begging Uber to not hit the 1.0 release button yet because of those features which were missing, but they did it anyway in order to get rid of that "early access" tag.

I honestly was caught up in my game backlog since that 1.0 release, and just booted it again last night since I got a new monitor and wanted to try it out. It got a LOT better since the early access versions, and the modding community is HUGE!

So I definitely recommend it









Plus, you can also do this


----------



## Enad1

Another handful of Rome II screenshots.

























Enjoy!


----------



## crazyg0od33

God I knew I should've bought the humble bundle with that game in it :/


----------



## EasyC

Sweet Rome screenies Enad, the first thing I notice in that game is aliasing but yours come out really well.


----------



## kx11

GTA V
ps4 version
Black Magic Shuttle to snap uncompressed 10-bit shots
Photoshop to merge images


----------



## Tartlington

*DayZ Standalone | DS 3840 x 2160*







^ My face when you can't turn the hud off


----------



## crazyg0od33

GRAV


----------



## littlezoo

ACU DLC


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Alice The Madness Returns*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Another GRAV Screenshot


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*





























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sti228

Live for Speed

Hi, i'm new here. Hope you enjoy with my screens







Glad to join community


----------



## Tartlington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Love this shot. The amount of detail in his scales is awesome


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus video


so the game has bathurst i might buy it soon than.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> so the game has bathurst i might buy it soon than.....


Not officially and there is no word on whether or not they are going to get a license for it. In the mean time, you can use the mod which is what I was using. It seems pretty close to the real circuit.


----------



## littlezoo

ACU DLC


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Dead Space 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazyg0od33

I am LOVING this game!

More *Grav*





Spoiler: GRAV


----------



## kx11

GRAV is cool but the lag is terrible


----------



## th3illusiveman

How about more GTA5 next gen screenies? I'm waiting for the PC port but some screenies would be nice.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

BEHOLD: My shiny new ocean side cabin.
Much like an iceberg, the majority of the structure is below the waterline.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How about more GTA5 next gen screenies? I'm waiting for the PC port but some screenies would be nice.


How many times must people point out the fact that the PC version of GTA V is not a port...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How many times must people point out the fact that the PC version of GTA V is not a port...


are you trolling?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> are you trolling?


If there is someone trolling then it is you. Do you even know what a port is?


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> GRAV is cool but the lag is terrible


Honestly haven't had too many lag related issues. But a lot could be fixed before official release


----------



## Enad1

Rome 2


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If there is someone trolling then it is you. Do you even know what a port is?


it appears you don't....









I'd rather not get into another pointless argument on this website but you if you don't see a game that has been released on 4 different platforms already and is being ported to the PC as a port then I don't know what to say to you.


----------



## TheRadik

*Call of Duty Advanced Warfare*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How about more GTA5 next gen screenies? I'm waiting for the PC port but some screenies would be nice.


As you wish.







Story mode is great and all, but GTA Online is where it's at.












Enad1 your screenshot just sold a copy of Rome2.


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Unity


----------



## littlezoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Assassin's Unity


How can you get these screenshot!!!???

Amazing!!!


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*
> 
> How can you get these screenshot!!!???
> 
> Amazing!!!


wall hug ( sadly ) and photoshop to merge shots , the one on the right is made of 9 shots


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> Rome 2


I never knew Rome II could look so amazing... (opens steam) I guess my MSI 760 wasn't up to the task.. lets (Re-Installs Rome II) see how my MSI 970 does!


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Unity

Ultra Settings (txaa)
Photoshop to merge shots ( 10 images @ 2560x1440 )
Photoshop to crop bad parts
Content Aware to Remove Mission Icon


----------



## Rbby258

@CryphicKing Sounds stupid but what do you do online on gta? I'm yet to play it online, not really sure what there is to do other than drive around killing people. Sell it to me


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where can I find that 1st girl, I need a date

And those mods seem to look way better than mine, even when I had a 7950 CF and a 30" 2560x1600 IPS.......oh how I miss thee


----------



## Rbby258

Anyone wanna share the screenshot process with a bit of detail. Like all the screenshots then the final merged shot just as an idea.


----------



## philhalo66

Dat Bug!


----------



## kx11

i think XgandalfxXx stopped someone from passing


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> @CryphicKing Sounds stupid but what do you do online on gta? I'm yet to play it online, not really sure what there is to do other than drive around killing people. Sell it to me


Think about a MMO with everything done in action, there's a main story in online mode will keep you entertained for numerous hours, you will find yourself doing a lot "in instance events" such as death match, objective based team match, car/boat/bike/plane racing and best of all, co-op missions. or just doing silly things or pvp in freeroam mode which require tons of $$$$ it totally satisfied my shooting, driving, freeroaming, pvp desire, it's even better if you have 2-4 friends you can play together.







don't think I will find a better game any time soon.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Think about a MMO with everything done in action, there's a main story in online mode will keep you entertained for numerous hours, you will find yourself doing a lot "in instance events" such as death match, objective based team match, car/boat/bike/plane racing and best of all, co-op missions. or just doing silly things or pvp in freeroam mode which require tons of $$$$ it totally satisfied my shooting, driving, freeroaming, pvp desire, it's even better if you have 2-4 friends you can play together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't think I will find a better game any time soon.


Thanks, my friend bugged me to play it the other day and i will in the next few days for sure.


----------



## CryphicKing

More GTA


----------



## Tartlington

*Evolve: Closed Beta | 3200 x 1800*


----------



## Timu

Resident Evil HD Remaster


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Resident Evil HD Remaster


I've been playing through it and it's absolutely perfect. Ew why aren't you using her classic skin though? Looks way better.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I've been playing through it and it's absolutely perfect. Ew why aren't you using her classic skin though? Looks way better.


It does?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It does?


Itchy tasty jill sandwich


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It does?


I suppose it's a matter of personal preference but, I think so.


----------



## Enad1

Rome 2


----------



## Sadmoto

Just started playing Final Fantasy XIII-2 and gotta say it looks pretty nice on PC, but the frame pacing they have for this game is stoopid, The game never feels smooth because of it, even on the minimum settings.











Kupo!~


----------



## End3R

Resident Evil HD


----------



## Silent Scone

I hope this isn't Chris' sandwich.


----------



## Saq

TOXIKK: Only one map to play on atm, but it's hella worth playing.
Not running in maximum details, cos I'd rather hold a solid 70 fps (which it does), so I can really get into it.


----------



## Clukos

Two gifs i made from the new track in Driveclub (Nakasendo, Japan)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Always raining in that game









That does look pretty amazing honestly though.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

Testing Reshade


----------



## connectwise




----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Two gifs i made from the new track in Driveclub (Nakasendo, Japan)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


somehow i feel thirsty now


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Always raining in that game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does look pretty amazing honestly though.


Dunno, i like rain

This is Japan without rain on the Ferrari Berlinetta, a bit more colorful









http://a.pomf.se/shwpum.gif
http://a.pomf.se/dgetxf.gif


----------



## sti228

*Spin Tires*


----------



## ChampN252

Some of my pics are too big size wise so only two loaded


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

Reshade - ( Lensdirt - Tiltshift - FilmicCurve )
SRWE to resize


----------



## CryphicKing

a combination of Crysis3, ACU, DA:I and RE:HD

RE might have been the greatest survival horror for its time, but I can't continue after 10 mins, the loading screen happens more often then your gameplay, and that stiff shooting and animation, wow! glad we are in 2015 now.


----------



## kx11

i think there's is a fix for the loading problem in RER

played 3 minutes of it and uninstalled it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think there's is a fix for the loading problem in RER
> 
> played 3 minutes of it and uninstalled it


On Gamecube it was one of the greatest reboots ever made, the backdrops looked stunning. Sadly they've not converted well to 1080p least of all 1440p to 4k. With the mechanic feeling someone 'sped up' over the GC version, even locked in at 30FPS. I've since tried it on my HTPC i5 750Ti with a GC controller, and it does feel a lot more at home. Just still not aged very well.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> RE might have been the greatest survival horror for its time, but I can't continue after 10 mins, the loading screen happens more often then your gameplay, and that stiff shooting and animation, wow! glad we are in 2015 now.


The door loading screens are part of the suspense. I personally think this/the gamecube/original version is the absolute best RE they ever made. I can't stand their switch from survival horror to action. Not only is it one of the best for it's time, it's one of the best of all time.


----------



## Cybertox

*Monument Valley*


----------



## Enad1

More Rome 2









































Hope you like them!


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> More Rome 2
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them!


This game most destroy CPUs...Is it optimized well? It looks great for what's going on at once.


----------



## Enad1

It is CPU intensive in larger battles yes. Some battles can have more than 10,000 soldiers on screen at once.

It also is a nice looking game graphically so overall it is fairly demanding but is scaleable and can on some lower end hardware.


----------



## DarkLiberator

Vanishing of Ethan Carter in 3840x2160. This game is so damn pretty.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qVFgK4


__
https://flic.kr/p/qDfAH2


__
https://flic.kr/p/qToaXQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/qDfxx4


__
https://flic.kr/p/qDfwMB


__
https://flic.kr/p/pYTHze


__
https://flic.kr/p/qDdMYV


----------



## ChampN252

That looks like how Skyrim should look


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa









Bonus video:


----------



## Cybertox

*Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition*


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 4*


----------



## DarkLiberator

Some more Alien: Isolation. More shots of the Xenomorph itself. What a beauty


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXaJgZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/qEHhZZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXaHig


__
https://flic.kr/p/qEA4MQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/qEHgK4


__
https://flic.kr/p/qUSzps


__
https://flic.kr/p/qEHfog


----------



## BradleyW

Dragon Age Inquisition:

All settings at Ultra with 4xMSAA + Mantle API. Stunning game!


----------



## kzone75

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Could do with a little SweetFX..


----------



## Toology

Dying Light


----------



## sterik01

game look good

Dying Light


----------



## Silent Scone

Odd, I didnt think it was out till tomorrow?

Edit: whoop, cool







will grab now


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Odd, I didnt think it was out till tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: whoop, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will grab now


\
saw it when i opened steam


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Odd, I didnt think it was out till tomorrow?
> 
> Edit: whoop, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will grab now


Most games release either on Tuesday or Friday.

Anyway, Dying light looks and plays great, only 30 mins in can't post screenshots till I got home. The story is kind stupid, 2 guys at beginning sacrificed their life to save someone already got bitten by zombies, lol! yeah right that's convincing


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> Bonus video:


nice video and good driving. pls tell me you have a wheel... I'm all over the place with my controller.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> nice video and good driving. pls tell me you have a wheel... I'm all over the place with my controller.


Thanks, and yes, I was using a Logitech G27.


----------



## sterik01

path of exile


----------



## Clukos

Driveclub Japan








The Enzo after todays update


----------



## danycyo

Dying Light


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Some RE3


----------



## CryphicKing

dying light, best game released in 2015 for sure,







nvidia's exclusive enhancement did very little this time













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> The door loading screens are part of the suspense. I personally think this/the gamecube/original version is the absolute best RE they ever made. I can't stand their switch from survival horror to action. Not only is it one of the best for it's time, it's one of the best of all time.


yeah back then on gamecube there were 2 different RE games released at same time, they were among the best RE I ever played(beside RE4) but their graphic and over simplistic gameplay really have no place in 2015, shouldn't got remastered IMHO. With many games today set the Survival horror game's standard high, many players will find themselves have little patient for even evil within, which is a better tuned RE. Last of Us IMO got the best Survival horror element nailed.


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> dying light, best game released in 2015 for sure


I couldn't agree more. I am a few hours into it and that game is just awesome.


----------



## Silent Scone

yay! Good feedback for the game I've purchased but yet to play







. Waiting for my mate to buy it this weekend, although I might have to have a cheeky go on it later


----------



## DarkLiberator

Paris Unreal in 7680 x 3840.


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXVsKg


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFDrEK


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXVqYk


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXVpc4


__
https://flic.kr/p/qFDtvP

Each PNG was around 60 MB.


----------



## Newbie2009

OMG


----------



## nasmith2000

wowza,,, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Clukos

From this video

Everything looks great except the reflections and mirrors in the bathroom, can't wait till devs start using Unreal 4


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> dying light, best game released in 2015 for sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvidia's exclusive enhancement did very little this time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. I am a few hours into it and that game is just awesome.


Well, considering it's BARELY into 2015









Nah, just kidding. Game looks good.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

Reshade


----------



## TheRadik

*AC UNITY*


----------



## littlezoo

DYING LIGHT

Awesome Game!!!


----------



## CryphicKing

more dying light


----------



## notarat

I'm running through Oblivion once again


----------



## BradleyW

@CryphicKing
What GPU and settings are you running on Dying Light?


----------



## DividebyZERO

extra ultra wide screen for fun
valley/heaven [email protected] hz




49egapixel valley ss 12000x4000 single 290x vram test


49mp Alien Isolation space shot of planet


----------



## xokan

Dying Light looks very yellow. Need an urgent color correction (sweetfx).


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xokan*
> 
> Dying Light looks very yellow. Need an urgent color correction (sweetfx).


I sorta agree.

I get that they were trying to set a mood with the colors as if its just about to get dark so times running out so the pressure is on...

But that feeling fades when it looks like that all day every day any time of day.


----------



## Timu

Wost thing about Dying Light is it's chromatic aberration. I don't know why it's so overdone in quite a bit of games recently, it should be subtle. I liked it in Alien Isolation because it fits it well.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Wost thing about Dying Light is it's chromatic aberration. I don't know why it's so overdone in quite a bit of games recently, it should be subtle. I liked it in Alien Isolation because it fits it well.


I suspect its way worse for eyefinity/surround setups. I can't stand it in alien isolation and Lords of the fallen myself.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> extra ultra wide screen for fun
> valley/heaven [email protected] hz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49egapixel valley ss 12000x4000 single 290x vram test
> 
> 
> 49mp Alien Isolation space shot of planet


good lord man what you got for a system?


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Newbie2009

Stranded Deep


----------



## BradleyW

DRAGON AGE INQUISITION:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Stranded Deep
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The game and its concept have so much potential yet the very out dated graphics and game engine completely ruined it.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> @CryphicKing
> What GPU and settings are you running on Dying Light?


GTX980 SLI. everything maxed at 50% view distance(prior today's patch) to ensure smooth 60fps at any given time. 100% VD is not that bad but I get more micro shutters during cut scene.

BTW, for people who are playing dying light, is co-op working? co-op with friends never worked for me, I only had one game invaded by another player as a super zombie and can't find another online session ever since. (location Southern California)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> GTX980 SLI. everything maxed at 50% view distance(prior today's patch) to ensure smooth 60fps at any given time. 100% VD is not that bad but I get more micro shutters during cut scene.
> 
> BTW, for people who are playing dying light, is co-op working? co-op with friends never worked for me, I only had one game invaded by another player as a super zombie and can't find another online session ever since. (location Southern California)


I'll let you know a bit later on. How are you finding it, and a what res? I find with three 980s with everything tuned up @ 1440p (50% viewd) that I get buffer under run, need just a touch more VRAM and the game hitches quite a lot. Using one card it seems just about dooable, haven't tried two cards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> GTX980 SLI. everything maxed at 50% view distance(prior today's patch) to ensure smooth 60fps at any given time. 100% VD is not that bad but I get more micro shutters during cut scene.
> 
> BTW, for people who are playing dying light, is co-op working? co-op with friends never worked for me, I only had one game invaded by another player as a super zombie and can't find another online session ever since. (location Southern California)


Thank you for the info.


----------



## philhalo66




----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The game and its concept have so much potential yet the very out dated graphics and game engine completely ruined it.


I think it looks nice. Similar to FC3, bit more texture detail.


----------



## 17mayis

crysis 3


----------



## CryphicKing

So, should I confirm PC's co-op doesn't work at moment? or am I the only pc gamer in the U.S bought the game? Watched my pal playing co-op on x1 it was a blast. me so jelly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'll let you know a bit later on. How are you finding it, and a what res? I find with three 980s with everything tuned up @ 1440p (50% viewd) that I get buffer under run, need just a touch more VRAM and the game hitches quite a lot. Using one card it seems just about dooable, haven't tried two cards.


Game itself great, tons of content and skills to unlock, for me, it replaced DR3 as the best zombie game at moment. currently playing at 1080P so I won't have any shutter issue whatsoever(except cut scene) 1440p is fine, I was able to stay up 60fps 80% of time but shutter still occurs occasionally, and sometimes a brief freezing whenever cut scene happens, I don't have patient for that. (not fancy 1440p that much since 1080P + MSAAx4 > 1440P)

View distance above 50% would be a whole new story(haven't tried the new patch)


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> So, should I confirm PC's co-op doesn't work at moment? or am I the only pc gamer in the U.S bought the game? Watched my pal playing co-op on x1 it was a blast. me so jelly


Co-op is working for me but I wonder how they do the matchmaking, I never see more then a handful of games which makes me thing its picky on what games are shown to who? ( I'm not sure), or just lots of people are in private games. When I first tried being the zombie, no games showed up so I thought it was broken, but I tried it again about 45min after and there was 4 games. Being the zombie is pretty fun and its very challenging if your against more then one survivor and if they work together.

Also as for the stuttering/hitching, 1. make sure your not going over vram, its a common cause for the type of stuttering your talking about, and 2. check your CPU usage to see if one of your cores is getting capped, just about everyone has been having that issue because of how the game utilizes cores. If you go through set to affinity under task manager, you can disable the core that is being used more then rest, then re-enable it after 10 seconds, it will balance the CPU load out and potentially give me a smoother experience like it did for me. It increased my fps and made my GPU usage go from 40% to 80%+ in the same scene.

After slaying some survivors I moved back to my SP game and eventually joined a lobby with 2 other guys and we had a blast for about 2/3 hours.



We kicked that big zombie to death like it was a gang initiation, it was hilarious to watch.

And a little 1v1 not going so well... ( I did end up winning it though with my last life with like 20%.







)


----------



## fa5terba11

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Cybertox

*HardLand*


----------



## Minedune

UT *Pre Alpha*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *HardLand*
> 
> *snip*


I'd kinda forgotten about this game







. Still improving?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd kinda forgotten about this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still improving?


The game is coming along just great. A lot of progress has been done throughout the testing phase. Developers really listened to all the feedback that we testers gave and implemented the majority of the requested features which is fantastic. The game looks absolutely gorgeous when its maxed out, major graphical enhancements were done along with better optimization and those two aspects are pretty much the biggest changes. There is still a lot of room for improvements that is for sure and the game still has no real objective or purpose apart from running around, exploring, doing a lot of optional quests and activities. Its however very fun just exploring the world, doing small and basic missions and slaying enemies which drop cool loot. The game is now available on steam for 15 euros and if you really like what you see and have a good rig then I wouldn't hesitate picking it up, updates and patches are being released quite often and on a regular basis. But dont expect too much in terms of what there is to do.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The game is coming along just great. A lot of progress has been done throughout the testing phase. Developers really listened to all the feedback that we testers gave and implemented the majority of the requested features which is fantastic. The game looks absolutely gorgeous when its maxed out, major graphical enhancements were done along with better optimization and those two aspects are pretty much the biggest changes. There is still a lot of room for improvements that is for sure and the game still has no real objective or purpose apart from running around, exploring, doing a lot of optional quests and activities. Its however very fun just exploring the world, doing small and basic missions and slaying enemies which drop cool loot. The game is now available on steam for 15 euros and if you really like what you see and have a good rig then I wouldn't hesitate picking it up, updates and patches are being released quite often and on a regular basis. But dont expect too much in terms of what there is to do.


Still sounds cool. I watched the tech video from pre-alpha and realized I hadn't looked for any gameplay or seen any outside of your screens. Thanks again for sharing







. I might pick it up and drag a friend along with me (if that's possible).


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## philhalo66

Alien Isolation game is pretty Meh IMO i had high hopes.


BF4


----------



## Silent Scone

Really? Weird, maybe you didn't play hide and seek as a kid. Have many friends?

Just jesting, tension scares the crap out of me in that game for the first few segments.


----------



## Unknownm

TheCrew. Kinda Lacking in many ways but it's okay

4K, Highest, FXAA. Rviatuner for 60fps limit (without Vsync). This is the only game that makes my caps scream on each GPU when they both load 100%.


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Alien Isolation game is pretty Meh IMO i had high hopes.


I thought is so boring at first but i kept playing and got hooked.

IMO one of the best games we've had in while.


----------



## TheRadik

*Dying Light*


----------



## kx11

so this game is pretty much the sun shining on Zombies ?!


----------



## fa5terba11

Dark Souls 2


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> so this game is pretty much the sun shining on Zombies ?!


I guess you could say that about a lot of zombie games.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Still sounds cool. I watched the tech video from pre-alpha and realized I hadn't looked for any gameplay or seen any outside of your screens. Thanks again for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I might pick it up and drag a friend along with me (if that's possible).


Multiplayer in Hardland is not available as of now but I am not excluding the possibility of it being implemented in the future.


----------



## BradleyW

Far Cry 4:


----------



## philhalo66

F.E.A.R. 2 2880x1800


----------



## BradleyW

FEAR 2 is an excellent game! Still looks great too!


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> FEAR 2 is an excellent game! Still looks great too!


Oh yeah it still looks good considering its age and easily one of the best shooters in the past few years i still like the original more but F.E.A.R. 2 is a close second.


----------



## Sadmoto

This was not the kind of air drop I was expecting










I have entirely too much fun puncturing the air tanks on the zombies with hazard suits on












And the first time I've seen it rain in this game and I gotta say it looks better then most rain in games.


----------



## CryphicKing

my dying light daily spam


----------



## philhalo66

Sonic Generations


----------



## TheRadik

*Dragon Age Inquisition*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

Reshade : LensDirt , FilmicCurve , LenzFlare
Flawless Widescreen
SRWE for hotsampling


----------



## philhalo66

Bioshock 2880x1800





F.E.A.R. also 2880x1800


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## SLOWION

Shadow of Mordor


Battlefield 4



Tomb Raider


----------



## sterik01

Might play tomb raider again =]


----------



## philhalo66

Hardline Beta donuts


----------



## BradleyW

*Far Cry 4*


----------



## Wezzor

BradleyW, is Far Cry 4 worth buying yet?


----------



## kalleklovn12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> BradleyW, is Far Cry 4 worth buying yet?


I'm not BradleyW, but yes indeed. It works very well on my rig. Texture on high insted of Ultra and its good. It's been loads of patches the last two months.









I can see in the Far Cry Official thread that alot of users still has big problems with stuttering because of SLI and so on.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I'm not BradleyW, but yes indeed. It works very well on my rig. Texture on high insted of Ultra and its good. It's been loads of patches the last two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see in the Far Cry Official thread that alot of users still has big problems with stuttering because of SLI and so on.


So it's when you have sli/cf that the stuttering occurs?


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 4*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> So it's when you have sli/cf that the stuttering occurs?


I am running a single 290X and I experience massive stuttering even on one GPU. Not even talking about the beyond awful mouse controls and smoothing, feels like a controller instead of a mouse and keyboard. In non technical aspects in my opinion the game is significantly inferior to Far Cry 3.


----------



## sti228

Space Engine 0.9.7.2


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am running a single 290X and I experience massive stuttering even on one GPU. Not even talking about the beyond awful mouse controls and smoothing, feels like a controller instead of a mouse and keyboard. In non technical aspects in my opinion the game is significantly inferior to Far Cry 3.


Ohh, okay.
I don't know if I should buy it or not. I wanna play it badly, but at the same time I want to have a good experience when playing it.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> I'm not BradleyW, but yes indeed. It works very well on my rig. Texture on high insted of Ultra and its good. It's been loads of patches the last two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see in the Far Cry Official thread that alot of users still has big problems with stuttering because of SLI and so on.


Same here. I'm running Ultra with no AA 1440p and hold a constant 60-75 fps. Game is gorgeous. No stuttering or crashes for me.


----------



## kx11

Dying Light

CheatEngine table by Jim2Point0
Reshade : FilmicPass , FilmicCurve
downsampled from 5120x2160


----------



## Cybertox

*Besiege*


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous First Light



Infamous SS


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## 222Panther222

Those Evil Within shot look gorgeous, wish my 560ti would be able to pull more than 22fps on it, still waiting to get a better card soon...

Some more Infamous First Light


----------



## sti228




----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Dragon Age Inquisition*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I keep on seeing screens of Inquisition, and they all look so good. I'm trying not to spoil too much about it, as I'd like to play it eventually, which brings me to a question.
I recently finished Origins, and I really enjoyed it, but the combat style wasn't my favorite, and I doubt I'll play it again mostly because it was 49 hours for the playthrough. Do you think I should play Dragon Age 2 before I do Inquisition, or should I not bother?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sti228*
Click to expand...

why do people post screen shots without any mention of what it is


----------



## sti228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> why do people post screen shots without any mention of what it is


Because no need to name it. Everyone know that is Unreal Engine 4 demo


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti228*
> 
> Because no need to name it. Everyone know that is Unreal Engine 4 demo


I didn't.


----------



## Minedune

Why do people post console screens in PC gaming/screenshot thread









Its annoying evenmore so when you don't mention the platform


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> Why do people post console screens in PC gaming/screenshot thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its annoying evenmore so when you don't mention the platform


It's not only for PC games, we went over this pages ago. It's not like there's a thread dedicated to console only shots either.

And I list platforms for whatever console game I put up.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti228*


I can tell the bottom screens are that unreal engine preview paris apartment or whatever.. but what are the top ones?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I can tell the bottom screens are that unreal engine preview paris apartment or whatever.. but what are the top ones?


It's all the Unreal 4 demos


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## BradleyW

Far Cry 4


----------



## philhalo66

some random caps from BF4


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

^I used to play on that server all the time


----------



## Reloaded83

Life Is Strange:


----------



## Minedune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It's not only for PC games, we went over this pages ago. It's not like there's a thread dedicated to console only shots either.
> 
> And I list platforms for whatever console game I put up.


This is PC gaming subforum.
No one is stopping anyone from making Screenshot thread in any of those sections









If i wanted to go look at console screens id go look in console section.


----------



## Cybertox

I don't mind seeing here console screenshots as long as both the game title and the platform are stated.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> This is PC gaming subforum.
> No one is stopping anyone from making Screenshot thread in any of those sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i wanted to go look at console screens id go look in console section.


so then go make one yourself so you don't need to see them here.

Until then, we went over this pages ago, with mods, and console screens are fine


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minedune*
> 
> This is PC gaming subforum.
> No one is stopping anyone from making Screenshot thread in any of those sections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i wanted to go look at console screens id go look in console section.


But there is no console only screenshot thread.=O


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I enjoy seeing screenshots from various platforms on here. It's nice to have them all in one place, it is called "official screenshot of your games thread".

As long as posters supply the title (and platform if necessary), all is good!


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous SS: First Light (PS4)




Funny that the second shot is reflecting a building.


----------



## Xealot

*Crysis 3:*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Dying light, beautiful decapitation by katana








remember me


----------



## kx11

The Witcher 2

Reshade
CE Table by Jim2Point0
FOV mod


----------



## philhalo66

Flatout Demo this game is really fun if you have a steering wheel.


----------



## CryphicKing

KillZone: SF I'm blown away.


----------



## Cheesepolice

Being without my trusty GPU is not gonna stop me from enjoying games. Intel HD 4600, low graphics and 1024x768. Impressed by the FPS tho


----------



## kx11

The Witcher 2

Reshade
Jim2Point0 CE table 
FOV mod
Flawlesswidescreen to fix AR


----------



## kzone75

*The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter*


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3 and Silent hill Alchamilla


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *The Vanishing Of Ethan Carter*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol what the ? I don't recall finding him!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol what the ? I don't recall finding him!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Call of Duty Advanced Warfare*
































More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2


----------



## Unknownm

random The Crew and CS GO


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:SS - First Light (PS4)


----------



## Rebellion88

Orion Prelude:

http://www.servimg.com/view/19079202/13


----------



## TheRadik

*Dying Light*
































More...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Resident Evil (120 Fps) Maxed Out with 780 Ftw Evga

The Cautious One


----------



## philhalo66

Moar Silent Hill


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Infamous:SS - First Light (PS4)


One of the few games I enjoyed during my short trial of the PS4. The game did look great at times but the constant frame drops into the 20-30's was just an instant headache. I quickly found out [email protected] , 1080p @30fps wasn't for me and sold the console.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Dying Light


----------



## BradleyW

Far Cry 4


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> One of the few games I enjoyed during my short trial of the PS4. The game did look great at times but the constant frame drops into the 20-30's was just an instant headache. I quickly found out [email protected] , 1080p @30fps wasn't for me and sold the console.


It was bothering me a bit at first but after a while you get used to it. It doesn't break the immersion for me, what does is that i'm always stopping to take picture.









They are integrating the photo mode in more game now, which i think is a fantastic idea, that way you can better appreciate the artists work.

I wish they would make a gow3 remaster on the ps4,1080p 60fps, better textures,lightning,ect with a photo mode, would be amazing.


----------



## EasyC

*Lords of the Fallen*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> It was bothering me a bit at first but after a while you get used to it. It doesn't break the immersion for me, what does is that i'm always stopping to take picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are integrating the photo mode in more game now, which i think is a fantastic idea, that way you can better appreciate the artists work.
> 
> I wish they would make a gow3 remaster on the ps4,1080p 60fps, better textures,lightning,ect with a photo mode, would be amazing.


After patch 1.10, There's an option to lock your fps at 30fps so frame rate wont' fracture from 30-45. Some players won't feel comfortable with the judder feeling. I wouldn't give 2 crap about that since the game looks amazing.

before 30fps lock





after 30fps lock


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> *Lords of the Fallen*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would you recommend the game EasyC?
I've been thinking about buying it for a while, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Besiege. My first catapult!!!


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Would you recommend the game EasyC?
> I've been thinking about buying it for a while, but I'm not sure yet.


I mean I really enjoyed it in all honesty, I think most of the flak it cops is from stability issues. But at least the devs are working on fixing it and another patch will be out soon hopefully.

Buying this game was a bit of a shot in the dark as I'm new to this kind of game play, I don't think I've played another game like it (Rune maybe? cant even remember what that was like anymore). For me it was a little frustrating at first, but learning enemies attacks, parrying, and getting in backstabs it all works out and becomes great fun









It is visually very nice, I especially love the art style of the weapons and armour. I'm glad I bought it so my recommendation would be a yes to get it


----------



## CryphicKing

Dead Rising 3






Driveclub


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I mean I really enjoyed it in all honesty, I think most of the flak it cops is from stability issues. But at least the devs are working on fixing it and another patch will be out soon hopefully.
> 
> Buying this game was a bit of a shot in the dark as I'm new to this kind of game play, I don't think I've played another game like it (Rune maybe? cant even remember what that was like anymore). For me it was a little frustrating at first, but learning enemies attacks, parrying, and getting in backstabs it all works out and becomes great fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is visually very nice, I especially love the art style of the weapons and armour. I'm glad I bought it so my recommendation would be a yes to get it


Thank you! Would you suggest me to wait a little bit more before purchasing it or not? I mean, were there still any major issues that occured for you that would ruin your gameplay ?


----------



## davcc22

spintires with a cough mod


----------



## Cybertox

Just as an advice to some people. Upload your screenshots using external hosts, not the OCN uploader as it shrinks the screenshots so much that they look very small in the thread.


----------



## andrews2547

or you can change this

Code:



Code:


[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2353284/width/350/height/700[/IMG]

to

[IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2353284/width/1920/height/1080[/IMG]




Spoiler: what the change looks like





to





or whatever the native res it. It's much quicker, especially with "find and replace" if you are uploading more than 1 image.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed Unity*


----------



## philhalo66

Silent Hill 3







still love this game 12 years later


----------



## kx11

Witcher 2

CE table by Jim2Point0
FWS for AR fix
HBAO+ enabled via NVinspector
Reshade


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Rising 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driveclub
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep i need to try driveclub now.


----------



## Predaking

Rain on cars in DC look like crap. Just white glittery look, at first I thought my video card was overheating. lol


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Predaking*
> 
> Rain on cars in DC look like crap. Just white glittery look, at first I thought my video card was overheating. lol


Your video card is certainly overheating on you it seems, none of my DriveClub shots has rain in it. Plus there isn't a second racing game on earth look half as good as driveclub.

DA:I and crysis3


----------



## sti228

*Unreal Engine 4 - Swedish Apartment*


----------



## ChampN252

DA:I on PC


----------



## philhalo66

lol just came across this in alchemilla


----------



## cstkl1

EVOLVE



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Those screenshots are as broken as 2K's business model. (for me)


----------



## davcc22

FLEX BABY FLEX!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rdr09




----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those screenshots are as broken as 2K's business model. (for me)


broken??


----------



## TamaDrumz76

*South Park: The Stick of Truth* This game is a must for any South Park fans, it's quite funny.


----------



## CryphicKing

Game of the year, Evolve, so good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> broken??


They were working a few hours later, so I'll chalk it up to Chrome goofing on me or OCN goofing







. But yeah; the business model--still broken.


----------



## kx11

Tomb Raider

CE Table by Jim2Point0
Reshade
SWRE for hotsampling


----------



## ChampN252

Alright, that looks stunning. How does one go about doing that?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> Alright, that looks stunning. How does one go about doing that?


downsampling , this shot was 3500x5000

also Cheat engine table + reshade


----------



## philhalo66

one of the coolest mods I've ever seen for Skyrim


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 2*


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Some Fallout 3. These are 5120x2880, you should definitely view full res.

God I love my new 1440p monitor.


----------



## Newbie2009

Ryse


----------



## kx11

Lords of the Fallen


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 4*


----------



## Cybertox

*Kingdom Rush*


----------



## pez

Kingdom Rush was seriously an addiction for me for a week or two straight until I 3-starred all of the levels.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Kingdom Rush was seriously an addiction for me for a week or two straight until I 3-starred all of the levels.


Yeah the game is fantastic. I was addicted to it too for quite a while. Frontiers and Origins are also quite good, wish they would add endless mode to the Steam version as well.


----------



## Toology

Ryse - Just started playing this and i have to say im enjoying it.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Ryse - Just started playing this and i have to say im enjoying it.


Yeah, it was a fun game, certainly under-rated. I thoroughly enjoyed it. My only wish was that it was longer.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## vort3c

Wow. Never seen Skyrim look like that!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Wow. Never seen Skyrim look like that!


I have.

Every time he makes a post


----------



## Toology

More Ryse - Just finished it and what a great story, i do wish it was longer though.


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Far Cry 4



Watch Dogs


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vort3c*
> 
> Wow. Never seen Skyrim look like that!


I would be surprised if the next Elder Scrolls could match that.=p


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor

5000x6560


----------



## TheCautiousOne




----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## CryphicKing

Evolve (PC) how come no one posted any SS yet? my game of the year for sure, most addicted original MP game I played in a while, highly recommended.







The order, the graphic, my....gameplay is objective, but it really delivered some CGI quality visual and sound, easily the best graphic I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## philhalo66

Dead Space 3


Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*


What's that game?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's that game?


The Order 1886. It's PS4 Exclusive.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> The Order 1886. It's PS4 Exclusive.


Well, that sucks. The reviews are so bad though, i don't feel bad about it


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> by far the most enjoyable game in 2014 , if you loved Skyrim then DAI is for you


I thought DA inquisition was more like the Witcher in gameplay? That's what I've been seeing anyway--highlight target, start chopping away at target etc...


----------



## OdinValk

Excuse me for asking... As this is a post pictures thread.... But late last year... A game came out.. that wasn't exactly a "playable" game... Was more to show off graphics and look pretty.... Was called "beautiful world" or something of the sort.... Any ideas?


----------



## BradleyW

Life Is Strange


----------



## TheRadik

Cod Advanced Warfare Multiplayer


----------



## littlezoo




----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Life Is Strange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't wait for episode 2 next month


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I can't wait for episode 2 next month


i thought someone leaked it 2 weeks ago !!!


----------



## Xealot

*Metro: Last Light*











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i thought someone leaked it 2 weeks ago !!!


I wouldn't know, I don't pirate games anymore, and it hasn't officially launched yet. So even if it was leaked, I wouldn't have played it yet.

Even if I did still want to pirate anything, I wouldn't do that to Dontnod, they have had a rough time getting started and it's a fantastic studio. I want them to make many more games and that won't happen if people pirate.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I wouldn't know, I don't pirate games anymore, and it hasn't officially launched yet. So even if it was leaked, I wouldn't have played it yet.
> 
> Even if I did still want to pirate anything, I wouldn't do that to Dontnod, they have had a rough time getting started and it's a fantastic studio. I want them to make many more games and that won't happen if people pirate.


yeah someone needs to stop pirates somehow

they kill PC gaming


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah someone needs to stop pirates somehow
> 
> they kill PC gaming


With all the steam sales and humble bundles I really don't understand why anyone still does. As long as you wait for the sales they are so cheap they might as well be free, that's why I have like over 100 games in my backlog right now lol. My steam library is almost breaking 300 games and I haven't felt it hurt my wallet at all.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> With all the steam sales and humble bundles I really don't understand why anyone still does. As long as you wait for the sales they are so cheap they might as well be free, that's why I have like over 100 games in my backlog right now lol. My steam library is almost breaking 300 games and I haven't felt it hurt my wallet at all.


they have no soul


----------



## CryphicKing

more evolve, and the ever so beautiful the order.

Evolve is one gorgeous game with possibly the best pvp gameplay from the last few years, and PC population is on decline sign....















you got be kidding me, my eyes aren't ready for this lvl of graphic yet.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## th3illusiveman

The order takes that cake for best looking video game every made. So nice they could only render 2/3's of the screen with the most powerful console.

Think the devs will release it on PC the same way the RYSE devs did? Cause then we could see it taken to the next level.


----------



## Cybertox

The Order does not look like anything special to me. Those huge black bars are disturbing. Game wont ever get released on PC though, that is for sure.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> The order takes that cake for best looking video game every made. So nice they could only render 2/3's of the screen with the most powerful console.
> 
> Think the devs will release it on PC the same way the RYSE devs did? Cause then we could see it taken to the next level.


Yea easily, this is the time my eyes failed to tell CGI from gameplay apart, and the thing is, i quickly realized there's no CGI in the order. my eyes weren't ready for The Order's visual, not at this lvl, it's nothing like any games I ever played.

PS4's first party game never came to PC, I say just wait for crytek to deliver the next crysis like game, or wait for division.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Think the devs will release it on PC the same way the RYSE devs did? Cause then we could see it taken to the next level.


No, because 1st party Sony devs never puts their Sony exclusives on PC.


----------



## CryphicKing

Jesus Chris, I can't stop taking screenshots of the order 1866(none form cut scene) whatever dev did to its graphic is pure whichcraft, bar is set high this time.













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

What's up with the black bars in this game?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's up with the black bars in this game?


They are there to enhance the "cinematic" experience.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> ) whatever dev did to its graphic is pure whichcraft


Ready at Dawn is that dev.

I would like to try this game someday and take many screenshots of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> What's up with the black bars in this game?


It's rendered in 1920x800...like a Blu Ray movie.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ready at Dawn is that dev.
> 
> .


I know Ready at Dawn is the Dev but i was talking about their rendering magic, that's why this game is so shocking to me, a PSP developer come out of the blue and delivered a game has graphic goes far and above the industry standard it's not even make any sense.. looking forward to their GDC presentation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I would like to try this game someday and take many screenshots of it.
> It's rendered in 1920x800...like a Blu Ray movie.


That's what I do all day with this game, I heard it's 6 hr long, but will probably takes me 20 hrs, I can't help but walk around every corner and take screenshots like crazy, whatever pixel size is irreverent at this point, nearly CGI quality rendering with perfect anti aliasing beats anything i have at 4k at this moment. I have no problem to pay for a game with excellent visual and sound, that's why I bought Ryse twice on different platform, but the order just took everything to another lvl.


----------



## philhalo66

Halo CE


----------



## TheRadik

*Farcry 4*


----------



## zecumbe

From all the praise The Order gets all I see is blurry footage/screenshots, am I missing something?

http://i.imgur.com/YadAs1U.png

http://i.imgur.com/dMVQaOp.png

http://i.imgur.com/JpH2Fkn.png

Anyway here's some screenies from Star Citizen.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> From all the praise The Order gets all I see is blurry footage/screenshots, am I missing something?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YadAs1U.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dMVQaOp.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/JpH2Fkn.png
> 
> Anyway here's some screenies from Star Citizen.


lol~ if any of the the order screen looked "blur" to you and those underwhelming low ploygon, jagged to gill star citizen shots can be processed as visible images to your eyes, then it's time to check with your vision doctor, but whatever help you sleep better at night.







I really don't have the energy for this. if you don't mind post your own screenshots and mind your own business, let screenshot speak for themselves in screenshot threads.

I helped you reloaded your star citizen screens btw. lol!


----------



## Native89

They're both good looking games, but I can see where he's coming from.
The Order looks very soft especially compared to Star Citizen's sharp edges. Not a knock on either game.

Again, two good looking games with two different art styles.


----------



## Feyris

Stock Vindictus.


----------



## Clukos

Koenigsegg One:1, Driveclub


----------



## Cybertox

The more I look at Project Cars and Driveclub the more I realize the fact that Driveclub wont be beaten by Project Cars. Even at maxed out settings and at an ultra high resolution I dont think that Project cars will look as good, simply because it is just not designed as good as Driveclub is. The cars detail is so much more in depth in Driveclub, that it is just insane. Project cars looks good but I wasnt really impressed by the models, in my opinion even the cars models in Assetto Corsa are better. Nice screenshots btw.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The more I look at Project Cars and Driveclub the more I realize the fact that Driveclub wont be beaten by Project Cars. Even at maxed out settings and at an ultra high resolution I dont think that Project cars will look as good, simply because it is just not designed as good as Driveclub is. The cars detail is so much more in depth in Driveclub, that it is just insane. Project cars looks good but I wasnt really impressed by the models, in my opinion even the cars models in Assetto Corsa are better. Nice screenshots btw.


Thanks! I think PCars graphics are fine considering the amount of content in offer, and it's also multiplat so it's harder to get a great looking game when you have to cover many system configurations _plus_ consoles. With that said, Driveclub is on a league of its own mostly due to rendering techniques used and thankfully the gameplay is just as fun or better than the visuals. If it wasn't for Driveclub i'd rarely play on my Ps4 lately.

If you have a Ps4 and like racing games (beating lap records, trying to beat your best time etc) i'd recommend it, i haven't played anything quite like it in a looooong time







Also the support from the developers is insane, they keep adding high quality content so long after the release, i think Driveclub might have the best season pass deal in any game ever.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Native89*
> 
> They're both good looking games, but I can see where he's coming from.
> The Order looks very soft especially compared to Star Citizen's sharp edges. Not a knock on either game.
> 
> Again, two good looking games with two different art styles.


Yup, constructive comments and arguments can be made without flaming other games with empty claims. On subject, good looking "hard edges" games aren't hard to find, but the technology used to render such graphic hadn't changed much since crysis2.

Typical good "hard edged game", A version of crysis 2 when I co-developed quality mod 1.7-1.9 with another person.


To make it short, with the merge of new generation, physically accurate texture/material can already be achieved, Assassin's Creed unity and Dragon age are great break through by adapting PBS, but The Order 1866 has reached the realm no other video game ever has before. Somehow it was able to achieve physically accurate ray tracing(and there's crap load of them) without using exaggerated lens, flares and glares, It's the first video game in history that can get away from the typical "gamy" look, result is nearly CGI quality graphic, this is a thing all lighting research programers around the world tried so hard to achieve. and The order showed the world how close we are to CGI level graphic in real time.

examples -> The impression COD CGI leave to players, ultra high polygon aside, minimum aliasing, motion blur + DOF adapted, notice the subtle light bouncing behavior, meaning numerous light refraction with accurate colors on each different material type, metal, fiber, and including human skin, while in game graphic can afford very little. lighting algorithm, both local and global is what set CGI and real time apart.




The order in game graphic, light refraction's color accuracy on skin and rifle's wooden handle for example, subtle yet apparent, in motion the light bounce behavior is even more enormous. affect pretty much all materials across the board, and combined with perfect AA mythology, it easily got away from the typical "gamy graphic". it is something all developers dream to achieve, CGI quality, no game has ever gone so close (intensive raytracking and large quanity light active usually limited by hardware but somehow they did it on PS4)

Sorry but suggesting another game look close to the order 1866's quality is completely madness.


----------



## Clukos

No matter how good screencaps may look, screenshots and especially screenshots from the Ps4 (compression issues, low quality jpegs) really don't do The Order justice. This game is one that has to be played in front of your eyes to really understand what they achieved. Audio is just as good too.

Some screens i grabbed












While the game has its flaws it got me thinking on the stuff we'll see on consoles and PCs the next two years.


----------



## Pip Boy

There is still bad aliasing on the order in previous shots. IF you Gaussian + DOF an image and blur it to death it will lose some of that but it also loses all of its crispness and 'live' fidelity. The order just looks like the very latest tech Demos UE4 has been putting out, which is awesome. The sad thing is on PC we haven't really had a title that really pushed UE4 ( 4.7) yet, if there was one, the blur and endless filters would be gone and resolution would be x4 more and the FPS x2 or x4 more.

the other issue is these conversations always boil down to better graphics ? yet aesthetics are what are important to the individual viewer. To me the aesthetic ( not the time period or costumes i.e art direction ) but the visual overall aesthetic is one I really don't like. I prefer razor sharp, luminous final fantasy worlds and for CGI to look like CGI not like real life .. otherwise for me, there is no fantasy just a near-like representation of our own world, which I have .. err a real world to live in that's as real as it gets.

so yea, graphics vs aesthetics.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> IF you Gaussian + DOF an image and blur it to death it will lose some of that but it also loses all of its crispness and 'live' fidelity


Durante did a comparison on how sharp the order actually is: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=153052175&postcount=198

Having played the whole game i don't think "sharpness" is an issue, especially when you take into account how good some of the scenes look.


----------



## sti228

*Live for Speed*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Thanks! I think PCars graphics are fine considering the amount of content in offer, and it's also multiplat so it's harder to get a great looking game when you have to cover many system configurations _plus_ consoles. With that said, Driveclub is on a league of its own mostly due to rendering techniques used and thankfully the gameplay is just as fun or better than the visuals. If it wasn't for Driveclub i'd rarely play on my Ps4 lately.
> 
> If you have a Ps4 and like racing games (beating lap records, trying to beat your best time etc) i'd recommend it, i haven't played anything quite like it in a looooong time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the support from the developers is insane, they keep adding high quality content so long after the release, i think Driveclub might have the best season pass deal in any game ever.


At first I believed that Project Cars is indeed going to surpass the visuals of Driveclub, on PC for sure however I have made this assumption 6 months before the actual release of the game, I believed that major graphical enhancements are yet to come along with numerous other improvements. However now that the game is closer to the release nothing has really change in an noticeable manner. Graphics have been barely improved and the game still looks stale like it was in the pre release versions. Cars have poor decals textures and the models arent really well modelled and do not have the same amount of detail as the cars models in Assetto Corsa and Driveclub. I was expecting major enhancements and improvements in terms of graphics yet nothing of that happened. I am even coming to conclusion that Project Cars is not even worth a release purchase.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The Long Dark.

TCO


----------



## Clukos

Some more Driveclub, Ferrari 458 Speciale






For any racing game to look like this they need to use volumetric lighting, focus on PBR and material shading and include screen space reflections. You don't even have to use rain like Driveclub does, it will still look great. Downsampling from higher res will benefit the overall image quality a lot too. Hoping we'll see something like that on PC in 2015 or in 2016


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## 222Panther222

DriveClub



Taken with exposure compensation set to the lowest, i don't know why but even on standard the light have too much bloom.

Standard exposure compensation


----------



## HesterDW

A Reshade preset inspired by The Order:1886



_Now you actually have to use focus to "see" anything with the tracker out._

_Although you probably still won't see anything._






_What I get for trying to take pictures in Nightmare Mode._

preset by Courier~


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> For any racing game to look like this they need to use volumetric lighting, focus on PBR and material shading and include screen space reflections. You don't even have to use rain like Driveclub does, it will still look great. Downsampling from higher res will benefit the overall image quality a lot too. Hoping we'll see something like that on PC in 2015 or in 2016


That's what happen when you pending release of your game longer than you should, Pcars really should have launched in 2013 and then no one would dispute it "was" the best looking racing game. after 2014 its technology foundation just fall behind their competitors as time goes by,, it doesn't look half bad, still look alot better than Assetto Corsa. if wasn't for drive club, it might still be the best looking racer out there ,but on the good side, it's very 4k-able, didn't even turn on SLI, it can almost stay a steady 60fps on a single GTX980.


----------



## End3R

Castle in the Darkness - Castlevania + Mega Man + Dark Souls


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor*

























*PINBALL FX2*


----------



## doomlord52

I don't want to derail the picture thread with lots of tech talk, but I really couldn't help it with this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> To make it short, with the merge of new generation, physically accurate texture/material can already be achieved, Assassin's Creed unity and Dragon age are great break through by adapting PBS, but The Order 1866 has reached the realm no other video game ever has before. Somehow it was able to achieve *physically accurate ray tracing(and there's crap load of them) without using exaggerated lens, flares and glares,* It's the first video game in history that can get away from the typical "gamy" look, result is nearly CGI quality graphic, this is a thing all lighting research programers around the world tried so hard to achieve. and The order showed the world how close we are to CGI level graphic in real time.


This doesn't make much sense (bolded part). Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing. It's just far too hardware demanding for a console, or even a PC (in real time). It can be done (



), but it's obviously being done with an insanely low sample count when needing to update quickly (and then it increases sample count when it's not moving - essentially progressive rendering). Secondly (idk what you meant here), but you can do Ray Tracing without lens flares, glare, etc. - that's all a post effects (and not related to RT). The same can be said for PBR (what I think you meant); physically based rendering doesn't require lens flares and such either - it's all post FX that devs like to put in to be "cinematic" or whatever.
Quote:


> physically accurate ray tracing(and there's crap load of them)


How can there be "a lot of ray tracings". Raytracing is singular; you're either RT'ing the scene or you're not. You can't even split the scene into non-traced and traced, and do a second render pass with objects not being RT'd since, it would break the original RT.

As for TO1886 looking like a fully rendered CG movie... not really. I mean, yes, it looks good, but we're still a long way from proper movie quality. Yes, it's running PBR, yes it's got some form of GI going on, and yes, the motion capture tech is impressive; but it's still miles from movie level quality.
Quote:


> The order in game graphic, light refraction's color accuracy on skin and rifle's wooden handle for example, subtle yet apparent, in motion the light bounce behavior is even more enormous. affect pretty much all materials across the board, and combined with perfect AA mythology, it easily got away from the typical "gamy graphic". it is something all developers dream to achieve, CGI quality, no game has ever gone so close (intensive raytracing and large quantity light active usually limited by hardware but somehow they did it on PS4)


To be honest, the things you've listed don't look that good in the next set of pictures. The rifle stock has far too much specular to be believable, and the specular doesn't really follow what wood damage would look like. It looks like they've got a specular map (or metalness in PBR), but it's not being influenced correctly by the normal map. And I'm really not sure what "perfect AA mythology" means; it's 4x MSAA.

Other graphical 'mistakes' can be seen in the third picture below. In center frame, you have books on the floor, but they seem completely out of place. There's no ambient occlusion around the edges, they don't show up in the reflection... they just seem digitally "placed" there, rather than being part of the scene. And the statue in the 3rd image needs work. The texture is low resolution, the object is low poly (left-top corner), the "rivets" don't have any kind of displacement (visible in the left top corner). It looks incredibly out of place (and there's no AO near the base). You can also see a pretty bad attempt to keep polycount in check via the obvious edges in the player character's collar.
Quote:


> Sorry but suggesting another game look close to the order 1866's quality is completely madness.


Honestly, that's kind of a bold claim. It looks good in motion, and it's definitely the best looking console game out there, but it's far from the flawless example of perfection you make it out to be.

What would be interesting to see is a breakdown what's being sent to the frame buffer (sadly, RenderDoc doesn't work on console







). What does TO1886 look like before its' boatload of post effects (grain, depth, blur, motion blur, lens flare)? I think we'd see a pretty noticeable degradation of quality once the effects were removed, since I'm fairly confident they've been used to cover up graphical shortcomings.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I don't want to derail the picture thread with lots of tech talk, but I really couldn't help it with this post.
> This doesn't make much sense (bolded part). Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing. It's just far too hardware demanding for a console, or even a PC (in real time). It can be done (
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it's obviously being done with an insanely low sample count when needing to update quickly (and then it increases sample count when it's not moving - essentially progressive rendering). Secondly (idk what you meant here), but you can do Ray Tracing without lens flares, glare, etc. - that's all a post effects (and not related to RT). The same can be said for PBR (what I think you meant); physically based rendering doesn't require lens flares and such either - it's all post FX that devs like to put in to be "cinematic" or whatever.
> How can there be "a lot of ray tracings". Raytracing is singular; you're either RT'ing the scene or you're not. You can't even split the scene into non-traced and traced, and do a second render pass with objects not being RT'd since, it would break the original RT.
> 
> As for TO1886 looking like a fully rendered CG movie... not really. I mean, yes, it looks good, but we're still a long way from proper movie quality. Yes, it's running PBR, yes it's got some form of GI going on, and yes, the motion capture tech is impressive; but it's still miles from movie level quality.
> To be honest, the things you've listed don't look that good in the next set of pictures. The rifle stock has far too much specular to be believable, and the specular doesn't really follow what wood damage would look like. It looks like they've got a specular map (or metalness in PBR), but it's not being influenced correctly by the normal map. And I'm really not sure what "perfect AA mythology" means; it's 4x MSAA.
> 
> Other graphical 'mistakes' can be seen in the third picture below. In center frame, you have books on the floor, but they seem completely out of place. There's no ambient occlusion around the edges, they don't show up in the reflection... they just seem digitally "placed" there, rather than being part of the scene. And the statue in the 3rd image needs work. The texture is low resolution, the object is low poly (left-top corner), the "rivets" don't have any kind of displacement (visible in the left top corner). It looks incredibly out of place (and there's no AO near the base). You can also see a pretty bad attempt to keep polycount in check via the obvious edges in the player character's collar.
> Honestly, that's kind of a bold claim. It looks good in motion, and it's definitely the best looking console game out there, but it's far from the flawless example of perfection you make it out to be.
> 
> What would be interesting to see is a breakdown what's being sent to the frame buffer (sadly, RenderDoc doesn't work on console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What does TO1886 look like before its' boatload of post effects (grain, depth, blur, motion blur, lens flare)? I think we'd see a pretty noticeable degradation of quality once the effects were removed, since I'm fairly confident they've been used to cover up graphical shortcomings.


Hi again, not sure if I want spend energy on this one more time,







so many mistakes by a fast glance, no AO solution and only MSAAx4 are probably the most laughable of all (there's more than 1 AA solution applied other than MSAAx4 FYI you should google up RAD's tech meme, btw, not only there's an excellent AO solution has been heavily implemented on every objects and human characters, but the AO solution is entirely in house which is completely different than HBAO and SSDO ) wait for GDC 2015 presentation and spare me sometimes.

looks like you got short term memories, I have already addressed most of your claims in another thread as well as many of your fasle claims on crydev.net long ago. I shall do it again if I must, but let me remind you this is a screenshot thread, why not simply put up any game with graphic you think that is remotely come close to the order 1866's ledge, PC or any platform and let screenshots settle themselves without spamming wall of text?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Hi again, not sure if I want spend energy on this one more time,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many mistakes by a fast glance, no AO solution and only MSAAx4 are probably the most laughable of all (there's more than 1 AA solution applied other than MSAAx4 FYI you should google up RAD's tech meme, btw, not only there's an excellent AO solution has been heavily implemented on every objects and human characters, but the AO solution is entirely in house which is completely different than HBAO and SSDO ) wait for GDC 2015 presentation and spare me sometimes.
> 
> looks like you got short term memories, I have already addressed most of your claims in another thread as well as many of your fasle claims on crydev.net long ago. I shall do it again if I must, but let me remind you this is a screenshot thread, why not simply put up any game with graphic you think that is remotely come close to the order 1866's ledge, PC or any platform and let screenshots settle themselves without spamming wall of text?


You might want to spend at least enough time to get the basic concepts of what I've said. AO simply isn't being applied to some objects - it's there for a lot of stuff, but not everything. I never said there was no AO (go read it), and I never even mentioned anything about HBAO or SSDO (so why bring that up). Meanwhile, literally every single piece of evidence I can find is that TO1886 uses 4xMSAA, with an absolutely vague hint from a tweet for ~1 year ago suggesting that they were experimenting with some form of temporal AA. Link me some evidence if i'm wrong.

And really? last time we had a chat, it was because I claimed that consoles haven't introduced any new rendering tech in the last 10 years... which you refuted by mentioning physics engines and Blops 2's BRDF (which had been done before), and then stating that physics engines are a critical component of rendering. And Crydev? You don't even have an account on there based on the user search(unless it's under a different username, but you said here it was the same), and you've certainly never addressed my "false claims on Crydev.net" (link those, too).

And if you're worried about spam in the "PC screenshots thread", maybe we should keep console pics out of it.

I'm just here to keep incorrect info out of threads in subjects I'm knowledgeable in. So when I see people claiming that TO1886 is using RayTracing, I'm going to chime in.


----------



## Brulf

Homeworld Remastered













IMO they did an awesome job remastering this classic despite some of the hate it seems to be getting over at the forums.


----------



## CryphicKing

Well, So be it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> And if you're worried about spam in the "PC screenshots thread", maybe we should keep console pics out of it.
> 
> .


I decide to help you since you appear to have eye sight problem, This thread is called --> "Screenshot of Your Games Thread", if you haven't notice console screenshots has been posted here by many members long before I was a OCN member, if you feel the need to rename the thread title to your interest, then please complain to a forum mod and que a moderation for new thread rule, until them, anyone can post games from any platform as thread title suggested. just so you know, I don't worry the slightest to give you a run down, but I'm more concerned about running off topic by turning a screenshot thread into an augment thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> You might want to spend at least enough time to get the basic concepts of what I've said. AO simply isn't being applied to some objects - it's there for a lot of stuff, but not everything. I never said there was no AO (go read it), and I never even mentioned anything about HBAO or SSDO (so why bring that up). Meanwhile, literally every single piece of evidence I can find is that TO1886 uses 4xMSAA, with an absolutely vague hint from a tweet for ~1 year ago suggesting that they were experimenting with some form of temporal AA. Link me some evidence if i'm wrong..


I can hardly take you seriously when you clearly lack of understanding on most subject you tried to take on, and more absurdly you hope your empty claims will have any ground to stand to the person who working on the field, I really failed to realize you ever provided a half piece evidence to back up anything you said. But please do remember do it next time. About AO on the objects you claimed, what if I tell you there's AO in places you think are missing? funny thing is you don't even have the game and I have access to most(if not all) games you played on any platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> And really? last time we had a chat, it was because I claimed that consoles haven't introduced any new rendering tech in the last 10 years... which you refuted by mentioning physics engines and Blops 2's BRDF (which had been done before), and then stating that physics engines are a critical component of rendering. And Crydev? You don't even have an account on there based on the user search(unless it's under a different username, but you said here it was the same), and you've certainly never addressed my "false claims on Crydev.net" (link those, too).
> .


Nice try pretending as if each and every of these false claim of yours haven't been addressed already, our last chat ended in link below, you are more than welcome to reply to my last post as well as to dispute all my fact sheets, articles, and each piece evidence provided, but at least continue it in the right place. I will be waiting, also do remember provide really proof this time,--->

http://www.overclock.net/t/1530494/wccftech-naughty-dog-shows-photo-realistic-nathan-drake/160

now onto your last text wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> This doesn't make much sense (bolded part). Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing. It's just far too hardware demanding for a console, or even a PC (in real time). It can be done (like this), but it's obviously being done with an insanely low sample count when needing to update quickly (and then it increases sample count when it's not moving - essentially progressive rendering). Secondly (idk what you meant here), but you can do Ray Tracing without lens flares, glare, etc. - that's all a post effects (and not related to RT). The same can be said for PBR (what I think you meant); physically based rendering doesn't require lens flares and such either - it's all post FX that devs like to put in to be "cinematic" or whatever..


Of course it wouldn't make sense to you if you didn't do enough homewrok on the subject or cared for its anatomy , first ray tracing has been done in real time and in video games for a while, though very limited and different implementation. shortcut to make real time graphic close to CGI quality image is good quality ray tracing or at least approximation,to run such enormous hardware demanding effect from render farm to localized hardware, research programmers need to find new ways to cut down the chunk and experiment it even at the cost to cut down the desirable result by large portion, until a new and more energy preserving algorithm is available., similar to how high end hollywood VFX effect such as SSAO, SSR, etc they eventually came to 3D real time, and now somehow matured *screen-spaced.* aka half assed ray racing tehcnique is what most gamer used to see throughout last gen, using it won't achieve 1/3 of CGI quality image but it's the first step to start, That point is, The Order 1866 used none of the Screen Spaced technique, the some of the ray marching actully reached the material surface in real time and showcased light bounce.

So, sorry to burst your bubble again, Screen space ray tracing existed since just cause 2, crysis 3 and a number of last gen games, even though limited and different implementation --->> ray marching distance estimation + surface effect approximation, hello? where have you been for the last 7 years? *Obviously your first claim -> "Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing" = failed*

http://jcgt.org/published/0003/04/04/ download the PDF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> How can there be *"a lot of ray tracings"*. Raytracing is singular; you're either RT'ing the scene or you're not. You can't even split the scene into non-traced and traced, and do a second render pass with objects not being RT'd since, it would break the original RT.
> 
> As for TO1886 looking like a fully rendered CG movie... not really. I mean, yes, it looks good, but we're still a long way from proper movie quality. Yes, it's running PBR, yes it's got some form of GI going on, and yes, the motion capture tech is impressive; but it's still miles from movie level quality.


seriously? nice job rewrite a statement and put it in my mouth, it won't help your case, if you failed to realize "the crap load" I was referring to is the number of ray path(cast by a rather new ray marching technique in the order)then you need to restudy the basic of ray tracing Btw, no 2 CGI moives were made the same, from an inferior quality video game CGI to a blockbuster si-fi movie, it's all depend on the scale of render farm, production time and talent pool. usually the amount of detail in CGI is defined by the amount of ray beams cast upon material surface, hence you get more intense light bouncing activity with physically accurate refraction on each material surface with the ray path casted, If say a movie like 7th son used couple billion ray path per scene, then COD;AW runs about a dozen million. The Order 1886's actual number is unclear without research paper shared to the community, but it's clearly from the game, every light source, from candle fire to lamp, all casting real lights and feed to all shader info around them. That's one reason why the game looks astounding,

I never said "movie" quality but the rendering result by large is certainly getting close to if not matching a CGI from video games and certainly surpassed any games available on the market at moment. feel free to dispute my claim by provide a more impressive looking game you think you can find. I will take note until then. This is second request btw.

came accross this DF tech review the other day, this fella missed quite afew things, but at least he agrees this too.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-the-order-1886-tech-analysis

*"Aside from high quality super sampling, this feels like the next best way to attack temporal artefacts and definitely goes a long way towards giving the game an almost pre-rendered look."*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> To be honest, the things you've listed don't look that good in the next set of pictures. The rifle stock has far too much specular to be believable, and the specular doesn't really follow what wood damage would look like. It looks like they've got a specular map (or metalness in PBR), but it's not being influenced correctly by the normal map. And I'm really not sure what "perfect AA mythology" means; it's 4x MSAA.


first, i was not the person who posted the rifle shot, second, that rifle screen demonstrated the most impressive material work in a video game, extreme subtle and conving light refraction on wooden and matel material, as you can see from bullet and scope, good specular maps combined with normal map, lastly I don't think alot people interested in your self righteous opinion either

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Other graphical 'mistakes' can be seen in the third picture below yada yada.....


lol!! that's cute, so why don't you show me a screenshot with a game without these "graphical mistakes"? second request.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Honestly, that's kind of a bold claim. It looks good in motion, and it's definitely the best looking console game out there, but it's far from the flawless example of perfection you make it out to be..


I never said The Order's graphic is perfect, there's always room for improvement at this stage of real time 3D production, but as far as real time graphic in games, The order 1886 is the bar. You are welcome to dispute with your game's screenshot any time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> And I'm really not sure what "perfect AA mythology" means; it's 4x MSAA.


Please look up RAD's AA pipeline yourself, this game adapted more than one AA methodology, MSAA x4 is one of the methold after images goes to the buffer and done by GPU, also no two mesh from 2 games are the same, if provided samples are crap with tons roughness before goes to the buffer, then MSAA doesn't mean jack, try DA: I and watch dog both at MSAA x 4 and see the difference between their image quality. in additional, MSAA cant help to clean up the speuclar heighlight if they aren't properly sharped, none of these are a problem in The Order,

RAD's AA pipeline, look at the AA result compare to reality in last pic





I 4ked watch dogs and standed in a scene with alot thin objects just for image quality comparison, again, if mesh/samples are crap, AA and high res can help very little. enlarge to see results



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> What would be interesting to see is a breakdown what's being sent to the frame buffer (sadly, RenderDoc doesn't work on console tongue.gif). What does TO1886 look like before its' boatload of post effects (grain, depth, blur, motion blur, lens flare)? I think we'd see a pretty noticeable degradation of quality once the effects were removed, since I'm fairly confident they've been used to cover up graphical shortcomings.


lol!! you might want say that to majority GTA4 and skyrim mods, where most DOF, filter, grain and other post processing abuse cases can be found, and without able to achieve a desirable result of course. don't forget say that to every single blockbuster movies and tell them stop using these modern VFX styling effects







it's equally saying, "oh if that model composed of 6000 ploys instead of 60k it'd look crap" except it didn't happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I'm just here to keep incorrect info out of threads in subjects I'm knowledgeable in. So when I see people claiming that TO1886 is using RayTracing, I'm going to chime in.


Incorrect info in this thread started off with your "ray tracing never used in games" right off the bat,







and what your said about BRDF's relation with PBR from last conversation is on another ledge, please if you are a software content user, please try not to take on algorithm related subjects. .


----------



## velocd

Dragon Ball Xenoverse @ DSR 5120x3200 resampled to 1920x1200 for screenshots. Not sure if the game supports SLI, but it runs easy 60 FPS for me at 5k. Not much to the graphics though.(I believe the game runs on a modified Street Fighter 4 engine.














It's a silly fan game, and the plot is lol, but the fighting system is surprisingly complex. First time I've played one of these brawl-type Dragon Ball games. Big learning curve to the controls. Not sure if I like keyboard or Xbox 1 controller better yet.


----------



## doomlord52

Meh, I have the time


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Well, So be it
> I decide to help you since you appear to have eye sight problem, This thread is called --> "Screenshot of Your Games Thread", if you haven't notice console screenshots has been posted here by many members long before I was a OCN member, if you feel the need to rename the thread title to your interest, then please complain to a forum mod and que a moderation for new thread rule, until them, anyone can post games from any platform as thread title suggested. just so you know, I don't worry the slightest to give you a run down, but I'm more concerned about running off topic by turning a screenshot thread into an augment thread.


I never said I was OK with it before. Besides:
Overclock.net › Forums › Video Games › *PC Gaming* › [Official] Screenshot of Your Games Thread

Is TO1886, DC, or TLOU on PC? No? Then why is it being posted in the PC gaming screenshot section.
Quote:


> I can hardly take you seriously when you clearly lack of understanding on most subject you tried to take on, and more absurdly you hope your empty claims will have any ground to stand to the person who working on the field, I really failed to realize you ever provided a half piece evidence to back up anything you said. But please do remember do it next time. About AO on the objects you claimed, what if I tell you there's AO in places you think are missing? funny thing is you don't even have the game and I have access to most(if not all) games you played on any platform.


I could open up C4D/Maya/3DS and whip up that scene pretty quickly (although not as detailed) and render out an AO map. In TO, there's no AO; it's not there for those specific objects (it is for others).
Quote:


> Nice try pretending as if each and every of these false claim of yours haven't been addressed already, our last chat ended in link below, you are more than welcome to reply to my last post as well as to dispute all my fact sheets, articles, and each piece evidence provided, but at least continue it in the right place. I will be waiting, also do remember provide really proof this time,--->
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530494/wccftech-naughty-dog-shows-photo-realistic-nathan-drake/160


Honestly never bothered to check for a reply, got really repetitive. But Ecchi pretty much said what I would have. And you still somehow missed what I said (Ecchi got it, so did a lot of other people). Not going to bother with that (also don't want to bump a 2-month old thread).

Quote:


> now onto your last text wall.


~2 paragraphs is not a wall. What you posted is.
Quote:


> Of course it wouldn't make sense to you if you didn't do enough homewrok on the subject or cared for its anatomy , first ray tracing has been done in real time and in video games for a while, though very limited and different implementation. shortcut to make real time graphic close to CGI quality image is good quality ray tracing or at least approximation,to run such enormous hardware demanding effect from render farm to localized hardware, research programmers need to find new ways to cut down the chunk and experiment it even at the cost to cut down the desirable result by large portion, until a new and more energy preserving algorithm is available., similar to how high end hollywood VFX effect such as SSAO, SSR, etc they eventually came to 3D real time, and now somehow matured *screen-spaced.* aka half assed ray racing tehcnique is what most gamer used to see throughout last gen, using it won't achieve 1/3 of CGI quality image but it's the first step to start, That point is, The Order 1866 used none of the Screen Spaced technique, the some of the ray marching actully reached the material surface in real time and showcased light bounce.
> 
> So, sorry to burst your bubble again, Screen space ray tracing existed since just cause 2, crysis 3 and a number of last gen games, even though limited and different implementation --->> ray marching distance estimation + surface effect approximation, hello? where have you been for the last 7 years? *Obviously your first claim -> "Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing" = failed*
> 
> http://jcgt.org/published/0003/04/04/ download the PDF.


Yea, the best available is screen-space stuff (or ray marching); not true ray tracing. Show me when we have proper per-pixel ray-tracing with more than one bounce. The paper you linked itself said (Pg 2) "This widely-deployed method linearly ray marches a sample point along a 3D ray for a bounded distance"; but ray marching is NOT ray tracing. One is volume based to get an approximation, the other actually properly casts rays. If you read Crytek's own presentation (which is pretty cursory), you'll see how it works in their implementation: "Sample depth and check ray depth, if within threshold to scene depth accept sample". That doesn't sound like "send ray out, check bounces, check color at termination".

So no, it's not "failed". No game (or anything else) has done proper, real-time ray tracing. It can't be done with existing technology. This is why even with red shift, it can take hours/days to render a ray-traced frame; it's crazy hard to do properly.

Quote:


> seriously? nice job rewrite a statement and put it in my mouth, it won't help your case, if you failed to realize "the crap load" I was referring to is the number of ray path(cast by a rather new ray marching technique in the order)then you need to restudy the basic of ray tracing Btw, no 2 CGI moives were made the same, from an inferior quality video game CGI to a blockbuster si-fi movie, it's all depend on the scale of render farm, production time and talent pool. usually the amount of detail in CGI is defined by the amount of ray beams cast upon material surface, hence you get more intense light bouncing activity with physically accurate refraction on each material surface with the ray path casted, If say a movie like 7th son used couple billion ray path per scene, then COD;AW runs about a dozen million. The Order 1886's actual number is unclear without research paper shared to the community, but it's clearly from the game, every light source, from candle fire to lamp, all casting real lights and feed to all shader info around them. That's one reason why the game looks astounding,


How did I put words in your mouth? That's literally what you said: "physically accurate ray tracing(and there's crap load of them)". Maybe write more clearly (you have a lot of spelling and grammatical errors in your posts) and this wouldn't be a problem. It was the same thing happened with the UC4 thread.

And CoD:AW doesn't use ray-tracing either. I seriously don't understand where you're getting this from. There's good approximations to ray tracing, there's great ways of faking it (or baking it), but there are zero real-time implementations of true raytracing. Screen space RT is not RT.

As for your AA, read the article: "Ready at Dawn has previously noted that it is using 4x multi-sampling anti-aliasing (MSAA) which, at 1920x800" So, 4xMSAA and post FX. Exactly what I said earlier. Remove the post FX, and you get 4XMSAA. It's not SSAA or any other type of AA.

Quote:


> I never said "movie" quality but the rendering result by large is certainly getting close to if not matching a CGI from video games and certainly surpassed any games available on the market at moment. feel free to dispute my claim by provide a more impressive looking game you think you can find. I will take note until then. This is second request btw.


CGI stands for "Computer Generated Images". You may not have directly said "movie", but it sure was implied.

I also never challenged that TO1886 looks bad. It does look very pretty; so not sure why you're making that request. But even the best real-time graphics will have flaws; which you somehow can't accept.
Quote:


> came accross this DF tech review the other day, this fella missed quite afew things, but at least he agrees this too.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-the-order-1886-tech-analysis


Yea, as per before, it's 4xMSAA with post effects, and there's no ray tracing (but there is ray marching, which is different).
Quote:


> *"Aside from high quality super sampling, this feels like the next best way to attack temporal artefacts and definitely goes a long way towards giving the game an almost pre-rendered look."*


Really, the few sentences right before that quote are: "Even shallow depth of field mixed with high intensity lights fails to produce the typical artefacts associated with low resolution depth of field. Motion blur also plays a huge role in the presentation, with a strong effect applied to all objects in the scene as well as camera movement. These two elements produce an image that some may find overly soft but it looks excellent in motion and combined with the selected AA method, all but eliminates sub-pixel shimmering and artefacts". So yes, 4XMSAA... and post effects (DoF, MoBlur).

So again, how am I wrong here?

Quote:


> first, i was not the person who posted the rifle shot, second, that rifle screen demonstrated the most impressive material work in a video game, extreme subtle and conving light refraction on wooden and matel material, as you can see from bullet and scope, good specular maps combined with normal map, lastly I don't think alot people interested in your self righteous opinion either


1. Alright, ok.
2. And yet, it's really not that good. It's not bad by any stretch, but it could be better. It looks like the rifle stock was dented, the dent was then sanded down, and then a thick layer of clear-coat was layered on top. Instead, it should look like the already coated wood was hit; resulting in damaged coating (so not as much specular) as well as a noticeable difference in texture in the damaged area. So yea, over all, not bad, but nothing stunning.
Quote:


> lol!! that's cute, so why don't you show me a screenshot with a game without these "graphical mistakes"? second request.


Again, never said it existed. You've somehow taken my valid criticism of a game and turned it into "this game looks bad and everything else looks better". Not the case. Just pointing out areas that could be improved.
Quote:


> I never said The Order's graphic is perfect, there's always room for improvement at this stage of real time 3D production, but as far as real time graphic in games, The order 1886 is the bar. You are welcome to dispute with your game's screenshot any time.


Oh look, exactly what I said above. Neat.
Quote:


> Please look up RAD's AA pipeline yourself, this game adapted more than one AA methodology, MSAA x4 is one of the methold after images goes to the buffer and done by GPU, also no two mesh from 2 games are the same, if provided samples are crap with tons roughness before goes to the buffer, then MSAA doesn't mean jack, try DA: I and watch dog both at MSAA x 4 and see the difference between their image quality. in additional, MSAA cant help to clean up the speuclar heighlight if they aren't properly sharped, none of these are a problem in The Order,


Oh. METHODOLOGY. See, you said mythology.
Quote:


> RAD's AA pipeline, look at the AA result compare to reality in last pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea, so, blur the specular highlights to remove peaks. It's the blur filter applied with a nice mask.
Quote:


> I 4ked watch dogs and standed in a scene with alot thin objects just for image quality comparison, again, if mesh/samples are crap, AA and high res can help very little. enlarge to see results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Obviously. 4xMSAA without post FX will look sharper (and more aliased) than 4xMSAA with post.
Look at my glorious screenshot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














4K downsample with some post FX. Amazing; No aliasing anywhere.
Quote:


> lol!! you might want say that to majority GTA4 and skyrim mods, where most DOF, filter, grain and other post processing abuse cases can be found, and without able to achieve a desirable result of course. don't forget say that to every single blockbuster movies and tell them stop using these modern VFX styling effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's equally saying, "oh if that model composed of 6000 ploys instead of 60k it'd look crap" except it didn't happen.


Yea, I know. Skyrim/GTA mods that add 800 tons of blur/grain/filters look terrible.

Using film grain and motion blur to hide assets isn't skillful. It's just easy. I'm much more impressed if I can type "r_postFX = 0" (or whatever) into console and still have nice visuals. It's not a "real world" scenario, but it's great for seeing if a game's assets are any good to begin with. And yes, a model with 60k poly will look better than 6k provided it's made correctly and is viewed correctly. Ryse has amazingly good looking characters (like this), but only because they have multiple 4k textures (in many, many map types) put onto a quarter million polygons. It would look terrible with a 1k map on a 50k poly model.
Quote:


> Incorrect info in this thread started off with your "ray tracing never used in games" right off the bat,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what your said about BRDF's relation with PBR from last conversation is on another ledge, please if you are a software content user, please try not to take on algorithm related subjects. .


Yea, it hasn't. If you read your own sources and did a bit more research, you'd know ray marching isn't ray tracing. And BRDF still isn't PBR; it' just a way of handling specular in a more realistic manner. It doesn't mean 2.2 gamma calibrated textures, the removal of light info, as well as a TON of other technical aspects.



Have fun.


----------



## xokan

The graphic and art style in Order 1886 is simply amazing, but very linear. I think the game needs free cam like a Driveclub.


----------



## Clukos

Some more shots of the One:1, love this car, scary fast


----------



## TheRadik

*Dragon Ball Xenoverse*


----------



## philhalo66

Life is Strange i'm totally loving this


----------



## kx11

dragon ball @ 60fps is insane


----------



## BradleyW

We need episode 2 right now! Life is strange!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> We need episode 2 right now! Life is strange!


Agree


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## junkerde

i have a question for you xenoverse dbz players, how in the heck do you do a local multiplayer game?


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> i have a question for you xenoverse dbz players, how in the heck do you do a local multiplayer game?


Find the World Tournament area on the Xenoverse Map, and it's the one on the left for local play.

The one thing I hate about this DBZ game is the map. It'd just be so much faster to do everything from a menu...


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## nasmith2000

x-plane 10


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Minecraft


holy in the heck did you get minecraft to look like that


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> holy in the heck did you get minecraft to look like that


He used a texture pack and shaders, simple as that.


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## bedscenez

The Order Graphics is the way that Assassins Creed Unity should look..The devs behind The Order are really good of achieving excellent graphics.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bedscenez*
> 
> The Order Graphics is the way that Assassins Creed Unity should look..The devs behind The Order are really good of achieving excellent graphics.


Or is it just a bunch of filters and a trick of the eye regardless of the aesthetic quality it adds ? Look at the average minecraft mod that can make the game look stunning yet not actually add any more geometry or physics. Not saying the graphics aren't really good but the "cinematic" nature of the game lends itself to heavily scripted events and cut scenes im not sure the ps4 is actually powerfull enough to do an open world version of the order without going cinemascope and dropping to 24fps


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> Or is it just a bunch of filters and a trick of the eye regardless of the aesthetic quality it adds ? Look at the average minecraft mod that can make the game look stunning yet not actually add any more geometry or physics. Not saying the graphics aren't really good but the "cinematic" nature of the game lends itself to heavily scripted events and cut scenes im not sure the ps4 is actually powerfull enough to do an open world version of the order without going cinemascope and dropping to 24fps


yeah

tricks forced on the game to make it look good , baked AO and blurring tricks to simulate DOF


----------



## Newbie2009

Resident Evil revelations 2. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> yeah
> 
> tricks forced on the game to make it look good , baked AO and blurring tricks to simulate DOF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> Or is it just a bunch of filters and a trick of the eye regardless of the aesthetic quality it adds ? Look at the average minecraft mod that can make the game look stunning yet not actually add any more geometry or physics. Not saying the graphics aren't really good but the "cinematic" nature of the game lends itself to heavily scripted events and cut scenes im not sure the ps4 is actually powerfull enough to do an open world version of the order without going cinemascope and dropping to 24fps


Not tryna start up the same conversation the other two had about god knows what but isn't filters and graphical tricks the idea behind making a game look good? hell how many lighting effects, shaders and filters does UE4 use, isn't that what ENB and sweetfx does that everyone uses around here?? but i don't know the first thing about any of that stuff just seems odd people are slagging on that particular game when others do it so well right next to it. but again i might be completely wrong and have no idea *** i'm talking about lol


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Not tryna start up the same conversation the other two had about god knows what but isn't filters and graphical tricks the idea behind making a game look good? hell how many lighting effects, shaders and filters does UE4 use, isn't that what ENB and sweetfx does that everyone uses around here?? but i don't know the first thing about any of that stuff just seems odd people are slagging on that particular game when others do it so well right next to it. but again i might be completely wrong and have no idea *** i'm talking about lol


I think part of the problem here is trying to define what looks "good" when "good looking" is entirely subjective.

Some people think The Order looks awesome. Personally I find it often looks like a blurry mess. What some people see as a cinematic effect that makes it look more real I see it as unnecessary blur that makes objects and more importantly, enemies in the distance look like blurry, undefined blobs. I understand why some people find the cinematic look to be preferable, but personally I'm trying to play a game, not watch a movie, and I want that distant enemy to be in focus when I try to shoot at him.

For me, many of these "cinematic effects" take away from the quality of the graphics and make the game less appealing. Not necessarily because they look bad, but because they break the immersion level for me. I want to feel part of the game, not like I'm just watching the game, and when the things I'm looking at are blurry and run through a half dozen filters it takes away that immersion from me. It makes me painfully aware that I'm watching the game, not part of it.

Using a hypothetical racing game as an example, I enjoy some depth of field blurring for distant backgrounds. For me that helps the game look a little more real, because I'm focused on the track and off track objects way off in the distance should be slightly blurry. But if the apex of the corner I'm coming up to is also blurred that reduces the realism for me. If I'm driving a real car and the apex of a corner I'm approaching is blurry then I'm scheduling an appointment with an optometrist to get my eyes checked.

I think the same thing applies to The Order and is why a lot of people, myself included, criticize the graphics. It's an artistic complaint rather than a technical complaint. Things that should be in focus, such as an enemy you are actively engaging in a firefight, should never be blurry. When they are it breaks the realism which breaks the immersion level. You become very aware that the graphics don't look right, and many people feel that's a bad thing.


----------



## davcc22

some minecraft


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> meh, I have time.


I don't, always prefer to make it short, This time only, I made some lengthy explanation on some key area because I feel I have to.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The amount of time you have on hand got me worried. are you currently in a team? are you working on a commercial product? I can't image how can you have the luxury of time as you do now? Don't take that as an insult. I'm only suggesting maybe you should consider to put your energy to good use. more studying, more practicing on the real thing.

Quote:


> I never said I was OK with it before. Besides:
> Overclock.net › Forums › Video Games › *PC Gaming* › [Official] Screenshot of Your Games Thread
> Is TO1886, DC, or TLOU on PC? No? Then why is it being posted in the PC gaming screenshot section.


I really don't understand why you keep believing "you are ok" or not ok means anything to me or any members on here. Everyone posting screenshots here understand exactly what thread title suggested regardless what your take on it. I was even nice enough to provide you the guidance to change the forum rule to your liking if you insist to make a change. Please do that, and good luck, if anything, people will keep posting any game from any platform as they like, you can count on that.

Quote:


> Honestly never bothered to check for a reply, got really repetitive. But Ecchi pretty much said what I would have. And you still somehow missed what I said (Ecchi got it, so did a lot of other people). Not going to bother with that (also don't want to bump a 2-month old thread).


And why didn't you? It's not like I'm going anywhere, waiting for you to dispute my evidence and fact sheets any time. Funny thing you have to mention Ecchi to your rescue, he and I were on a completely different subject that has nothing to do with our last conversation, in every which way I corrected you both on two different subjects. It's never too late to reply that post in respective section.
Quote:


> ~2 paragraphs is not a wall. What you posted is.


Not really, your last post broke the record for text amount in screenshot thread, I said I didn't want to continue this here as I told you before but you insisted, so here we are.
Quote:


> Yea, the best available is screen-space stuff (or ray marching); not true ray tracing. Show me when we have proper per-pixel ray-tracing with more than one bounce. The paper you linked itself said (Pg 2) "This widely-deployed method linearly ray marches a sample point along a 3D ray for a bounded distance"; but ray marching is NOT ray tracing. One is volume based to get an approximation, the other actually properly casts rays. If you read Crytek's own presentation (which is pretty cursory), you'll see how it works in their implementation: "Sample depth and check ray depth, if within threshold to scene depth accept sample". That doesn't sound like "send ray out, check bounces, check color at termination".
> 
> So no, it's not "failed". No game (or anything else) has done proper, real-time ray tracing. It can't be done with existing technology. This is why even with red shift, it can take hours/days to render a ray-traced frame; it's crazy hard to do properly.


You should really stop wrap every new algorithm solution to your own definition and try to call it a day. So by your logic, HBAO+ and SSDO etc aren't AO because they are point based rather than ray traced. FYI, technically HBAO is still fall into screen space category, just as how it works mathematically, and it's widely acknowledge as one of the best real time AO form, similarly when you used ray tracing in its highest form as an example compare to low level implementation in real time and say they are not what it is, what you need to correct is some your concept on what ray tracing is. I see you are confused with 1. how RayTracing's algorithm works in mathematical correct form in a blockbuster Movies 2. their current solution in real time and how industry pro's ray tracing solution compare to ray tracing in your definition, 3. how end result perceived by human eyes and how The Order is different than any other games. I will address every each one.

1. Perfect ray tracing algorithm in an ideal environment, when end product doesn't need to worry about data streaming time and hardware resource, Every ray path, regardless camera angle can be perfectly calculated from casting point to end distance on object's surface even when objects are constantly moving and blend into different angles. A perfect ray tracing scenario, artists have minimum work to do on texture/shader and most screen details replied on lighting info and the amount of ray path. that's your definition of "full scale ray tracing" but what you didn't know is Real time rendering(especially video games) already came up with many smart solution to adapted it in similar way, as long as it's multi camera based with limited dynamic ray path. Even in full scale ray traced scene in movie, material surface are still approximated, difference is movie guys are work with 120% accurate lighting info while real time has to do more "guess work" but it's cheaper and faster. both are real time, it's just a matter of number and size.

2. in real time, even SSR worked as ray traced formula,but without contain rich and accurate light information compare to movie scale CGI, it's weakness is not fully dynamic, and can't compute through each pixel on screen, in short SSR = approximate ray distance from casting point to material surface without fully calculate it(to save the math load to reserve memory) + create surface bounce activities based on limited information received from the ray source(via ray march).most games do this through static light source to static geometry so the most of the memory budget on GPU/CPU compilers can still be reserved. result may not be mathematically perfect but the end result are still beautiful to human eyes, but the point here is the end image info on material surface aren't came from nowhere, they are still calculated from limited screen space info from the ray shooting point. Here's the thing, is limited GI solution without refection factors still considered GI? yes, is pre-baked GI with one light condition at time still considered GI? yes (ACU and SOM did it pretty well). is GI with artificial reflection solution still GI? yes, same thing with all form of AO we see in video game these days. as well as SSR, it has Ray traced in Real time, but as a cheap and smart implementation.

BTW, just for fun, 2 games beside The Order avoided SSR and using pre light based for real time ray traced reflection in games if you interested, killzone:SF and tomorrow children, later is even more interesting and will implement a new GI system with "pre pixel" based GI system to bounce every single pixel on screen. But since you are so biased against certain platform I guess you are going to miss both.

TMC to have full pixel based ray tracing engine
http://fumufumu.q-games.com/archives/Cascaded_Voxel_Cone_Tracing_final.pdf

KZ SF, none SSR and correct ray traced reflection. check out the lighting pipeline.

http://www.guerrilla-games.com/presentations/GDC2014_Valient_Killzone_Graphics.pdf

Quote:


> How did I put words in your mouth? That's literally what you said: "physically accurate ray tracing(and there's crap load of them)". Maybe write more clearly (you have a lot of spelling and grammatical errors in your posts) and this wouldn't be a problem. It was the same thing happened with the UC4 thread.


What I said was correct but in a more innocent sense until you called me out and ask me to be politically correct, and that's point 3.

3. The order *DIDN'T* use SSR, that was the whole point of my original statement and that's the key reason to make the game far above all its competitors, as explained ray tracing existed in SSR in limited form but the order took that to another lvl, more dynimic and larger in scale, most objects are reflect in their physically correct form in material such as smooth wood or glasses, including their bloom, contrast shadow. , unfortunately not on all geometry samples yet but this technique definitely puts The Order above everything available on the market, it's still unclear what method RAD dev decide to called it, but the end result is very similar to planar reflection

Quote:


> And CoD:AW doesn't use ray-tracing either. I seriously don't understand where you're getting this from. There's good approximations to ray tracing, there's great ways of faking it (or baking it), but there are zero real-time implementations of true raytracing. Screen space RT is not RT.


COD ? I was comparing moving CGI to video game CGI a min before, and I was using COD:AW's *CGI* as example, where you got the real time part from? again ray tracing in real time already exist as explained, limited implementation and "not real time" are two different things.

Quote:


> As for your AA, read the article: "Ready at Dawn has previously noted that it is using 4x multi-sampling anti-aliasing (MSAA) which, at 1920x800" So, 4xMSAA and post FX. Exactly what I said earlier. Remove the post FX, and you get 4XMSAA. It's not SSAA or any other type of AA.
> CGI stands for "Computer Generated Images". You may not have directly said "movie", but it sure was implied.


two things,quote me the part where did I say The Order used SSAA or other type AA other than MSAAx4 or GPU accelerated AA? as already explained in previous post, sharping and smooth samples' roughness are one of the most important thing in creating good IQ, and a part of AA methodology. games with crappy samples with good GPU accelerated AA will still produce crappy IQ. refer to WD 4k and the order's 1080P when I made character stand standing in front of objects with enormous thin lines. For IQ at 1080P, I don't remember any game did better.at least at 1080p

Quote:


> I also never challenged that TO1886 looks bad. It does look very pretty; so not sure why you're making that request. But even the best real-time graphics will have flaws; which you somehow can't accept.


You challenged the notion that The Order 1866 is the best looking video game out there and I was simply asking for you to provide counter evidence, never said there aren't flaws to be improved, once again, as far as real time graphic in video game, the order is the bar.

Quote:


> Yea, as per before, it's 4xMSAA with post effects, and there's no ray tracing (but there is ray marching, which is different).
> Really, the few sentences right before that quote are: "Even shallow depth of field mixed with high intensity lights fails to produce the typical artefacts associated with low resolution depth of field. Motion blur also plays a huge role in the presentation, with a strong effect applied to all objects in the scene as well as camera movement. These two elements produce an image that some may find overly soft but it looks excellent in motion and combined with the selected AA method, all but eliminates sub-pixel shimmering and artefacts". So yes, 4XMSAA... and post effects (DoF, MoBlur). So again, how am I wrong here?


That quote was showing you many journist agrees The Order is nearly CGI quality. and what point you tried to make with that paragraph? showing me The Order has Motion Blur and DOF? as I said, name me a few big games or blockbuster movies that didn't bothered with these effects in the last 3 years

Quote:


> 1. Alright, ok.
> 2. And yet, it's really not that good. It's not bad by any stretch, but it could be better. It looks like the rifle stock was dented, the dent was then sanded down, and then a thick layer of clear-coat was layered on top. Instead, it should look like the already coated wood was hit; resulting in damaged coating (so not as much specular) as well as a noticeable difference in texture in the damaged area. So yea, over all, not bad, but nothing stunning.
> Again, never said it existed. You've somehow taken my valid criticism of a game and turned it into "this game looks bad and everything else looks better". Not the case. Just pointing out areas that could be improved.


1. cool
2. your opinion, and I only asked you to provide me a game with rifle model "looks good" according to your definition so I can have reference on "look good" and provide my feedback
3. ok, since you agreed, that point is settle.

Quote:


> Oh look, exactly what I said above. Neat.
> Oh. METHODOLOGY. See, you said mythology.
> Yea, so, blur the specular highlights to remove peaks. It's the blur filter applied with a nice mask.
> Obviously. 4xMSAA without post FX will look sharper (and more aliased) than 4xMSAA with post.
> Look at my glorious screenshot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K downsample with some post FX. Amazing; No aliasing anywhere.


Why would I say "mythology"? if I did, it's a typo, you can call it "blur the edge" as you wish, the point being, the final IQ for a 1080P game with the amount of rendering on screen like The Order never been done in another video game before, the final IQ is comparable to 4k due to extremely sharp and smoothed out good qty samples, but the texture filtering could use some work.
Quote:


> Yea, I know. Skyrim/GTA mods that add 800 tons of blur/grain/filters look terrible.
> 
> Using film grain and motion blur to hide assets isn't skillful. It's just easy. I'm much more impressed if I can type "r_postFX = 0" (or whatever) into console and still have nice visuals. It's not a "real world" scenario, but it's great for seeing if a game's assets are any good to begin with. And yes, a model with 60k poly will look better than 6k provided it's made correctly and is viewed correctly. Ryse has amazingly good looking characters (like this), but only because they have multiple 4k textures (in many, many map types) put onto a quarter million polygons. It would look terrible with a 1k map on a 50k poly model.


DOF and motion blur were invented to enhance visual effects really, in a hollywood movie there wasn't much "flaw" to hide, this hide flaw concept only became popular when modding community of skyrim/GTA started abusing these 2 entities to death and later 360/ps3 have games using it, just because dev didn't encrypt shade source to the community.

But that's not the point, out of so many The Order screens, I only spot 2 of them has DOF in them and most were taken in still motion without motion blur, but please do show me the instance where you find "flaws" hide by DOF and I shall compare then, personally I hate Motion blur to death, the only time when I think motion blur looks good is when you have tons of emissive particles on screen ) but fact is, these 2 effects consume more hardware resource than aren't being used. Personally I adore DOF, it's a tricky science and could look amazing if done right(the order)

Quote:


> Yea, it hasn't. If you read your own sources and did a bit more research, you'd know ray marching isn't ray tracing. And BRDF still isn't PBR; it' just a way of handling specular in a more realistic manner. It doesn't mean 2.2 gamma calibrated textures, the removal of light info, as well as a TON of other technical aspects.


Except ray marching is a nerfed form of ray tracing see above, not interested to start a new conversion to explain how BRDF works, I provided a link with necessary details from our last conversation, there are more games adapted BRDF these days than you know. all PC games with PBR all have BRDF's algorithm work flow in it. and no thanks, I don't think my years of study and training in C++ and QA experience for 3D products need google to understand what ray marching or BRDF is


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Not tryna start up the same conversation the other two had about god knows what but isn't filters and graphical tricks the idea behind making a game look good? *hell how many lighting effects, shaders and filters does UE4 use, isn't that what ENB and sweetfx does that everyone uses around here?? but i don't know the first thing about any of that stuff just seems odd people are slagging on that particular game when others do it so well right next to it*. but again i might be completely wrong and have no idea *** i'm talking about lol


looool! actully, my friend you are absolute spot on with highlighted part, yes, too many laughable claims and wrong info on here from ppl look at screenshots with eyes closed , blurry mess, DOF abuse, dated/low end/cheap rendering techniques can be said to alot games on here but The Order. Too bad some people's brain are hard wired to hate any game from a certain platform while most gamers around the world only love to see what has been accomplished in 3D graphic. well, I can only suggest, buy all platforms, less butt hurting more enjoying.

Pcars built 931


----------



## doomlord52

More. Because why not.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I don't, always prefer to make it short, This time only, I made some lengthy explanation on some key area because I feel I have to.


Valid, but you can't call my 2 paragraphs a wall of text, then.
Quote:


> The amount of time you have on hand got me worried. are you currently in a team? are you working on a commercial product? I can't image how can you have the luxury of time as you do now? Don't take that as an insult. I'm only suggesting maybe you should consider to put your energy to good use. more studying, more practicing on the real thing.


I wish I didn't have the time, but I have a horribly long and boring commute to and from work. Luckily my ultrabook + phone tethering let's me do something, even if it's just making horribly long forum posts.
Quote:


> I really don't understand why you keep believing "you are ok" or not ok means anything to me or any members on here. Everyone posting screenshots here understand exactly what thread title suggested regardless what your take on it. I was even nice enough to provide you the guidance to change the forum rule to your liking if you insist to make a change. Please do that, and good luck, if anything, people will keep posting any game from any platform as they like, you can count on that.


More of an observation than a "you must follow my rules". I just don't understand why people would post console pics in a thread dedicated PC screenshots (in the PC section, no less). Anyone could make a thread called "console screenshots" or something along those lines in the appropriate subforum. I don't go posting pics of multi-plat games in the console forum section, so why do it the other way around?

If you really want to post console pics in the PC section, go ahead. I can't stop you. But I'll always think that it's out of place.

Quote:


> And why didn't you? It's not like I'm going anywhere, waiting for you to dispute my evidence and fact sheets any time. Funny thing you have to mention Ecchi to your rescue, he and I were on a completely different subject that has nothing to do with our last conversation, in every which way I corrected you both on two different subjects. It's never too late to reply that post in respective section.


Let's see.

In that thread, you kept bringing up rigging, animation and physics systems, despite them having nothing to do with rendering. So, you brought up a list of games, like Heavenly Sword, LA noir, etc. I pointed out that those were Rigging/animation based improvements, and not rendering improvements. You then countered that with them being related, since rigged/animated characters need textures and such. I would have then replied with "yes but those aspects weren't very good". To that, you would have likely replied with something like "but they are critical aspects to making the render look good", to which I would have replied that they aren't implicitly related to rendering.... etc etc.

You then reject examples like Star Citizen, since they are in development, despite them being publicly playable (somehow that doesn't count?). What's the point of continuing the discussion when you simply say "doesn't count" to every single example due to an arbitrary rule?

Ecchi just pointed out exactly what I would have. No need to reiterate the same thing.
Quote:


> Not really, your last post broke the record for text amount in screenshot thread, I said I didn't want to continue this here as I told you before but you insisted, so here we are.


Yes, and then your post did again. It was your choice to reply.
Quote:


> You should really stop wrap every new algorithm solution to your own definition and try to call it a day. So by your logic, HBAO+ and SSDO etc aren't AO because they are point based rather than ray traced. FYI, technically HBAO is still fall into screen space category, just as how it works mathematically, and it's widely acknowledge as one of the best real time AO form, similarly when you used ray tracing in its highest form as an example compare to low level implementation in real time and say they are not what it is, what you need to correct is some your concept on what ray tracing is. I see you are confused with 1. how RayTracing's algorithm works in mathematical correct form in a blockbuster Movies 2. their current solution in real time and how industry pro's ray tracing solution compare to ray tracing in your definition, 3. how end result perceived by human eyes and how The Order is different than any other games. I will address every each one.


It's not my definition; it's the definition decided upon by literally everyone in the industry. HBAO+, SSDO, etc. aren't true AO implementations - they're really good approximations of what 'true' AO actually does. Unfortunately, rendering a completely accurate version of AO takes far too long on current hardware, so approximations need to be made.

[/quote]1. Perfect ray tracing algorithm in an ideal environment, when end product doesn't need to worry about data streaming time and hardware resource, Every ray path, regardless camera angle can be perfectly calculated from casting point to end distance on object's surface even when objects are constantly moving and blend into different angles. A perfect ray tracing scenario, artists have minimum work to do on texture/shader and most screen details replied on lighting info and the amount of ray path. that's your definition of "full scale ray tracing" but what you didn't know is Real time rendering(especially video games) already came up with many smart solution to adapted it in similar way, as long as it's multi camera based with limited dynamic ray path. Even in full scale ray traced scene in movie, material surface are still approximated, difference is movie guys are work with 120% accurate lighting info while real time has to do more "guess work" but it's cheaper and faster. both are real time, it's just a matter of number and size. [/quote]

Yea, so it's exactly what I said it was. In movies, the lighting can be computed much more accurately at the cost of time, while in video games approximations are used for the sake of performance. Thank you for explaining what I wrote a few pages back. It's really helped me.

But the argument that approximation can be said to be equal to full-scale ray tracing is insane. It's like saying that a Toyota Prius is a super car, since it works on essentially the same principle as a Porsche 918. Yes, they both do relatively the same thing, but one is much, much better in terms of raw power.
Quote:


> 2. in real time, even SSR worked as ray traced formula,but without contain rich and accurate light information compare to movie scale CGI, it's weakness is not fully dynamic, and can't compute through each pixel on screen, in short SSR = approximate ray distance from casting point to material surface without fully calculate it(to save the math load to reserve memory) + create surface bounce activities based on limited information received from the ray source(via ray march).most games do this through static light source to static geometry so the most of the memory budget on GPU/CPU compilers can still be reserved. result may not be mathematically perfect but the end result are still beautiful to human eyes, but the point here is the end image info on material surface aren't came from nowhere, they are still calculated from limited screen space info from the ray shooting point. *Here's the thing, is limited GI solution without refection factors still considered GI? yes, is pre-baked GI with one light condition at time still considered GI? yes (ACU and SOM did it pretty well). is GI with artificial reflection solution still GI? yes, same thing with all form of AO we see in video game these days. as well as SSR, it has Ray traced in Real time, but as a cheap and smart implementation.*


Yes, and when someone finally does _the real thing_, it'll be massive news, since it's never been done. Baking and faking it aren't the same as the real thing - they just aren't. Baked information is static, so won't work in a dynamic scene, and faked information will break down under scrutiny. The numerous Unreal-Engine arch-viz demos out there show incredible lighting quality since it's all baked, and as a result, look better than every game out there. But they wouldn't "work" in a game sense. Moving a lamp or a chair would break the baked-in lighting, and would ruin the scene. You can't just say "we've found a way to fake it, it's just as good as the real thing" - it's not. It's fake.

*BTW, just for fun, 2 games beside The Order avoided SSR and using pre light based for real time ray traced reflection in games if you interested, killzone:SF and tomorrow children, later is even more interesting and will implement a new GI system with "pre pixel" based GI system to bounce every single pixel on screen. But since you are so biased against certain platform I guess you are going to miss both.*

"real time ray tracing". Yea, as per above. Not really. "real-time faked ray tracing" would be more accurate.And as you know, we can't possibly talk about an unreleased game.
Quote:


> TMC to have full pixel based ray tracing engine
> http://fumufumu.q-games.com/archives/Cascaded_Voxel_Cone_Tracing_final.pdf


We all know that they can't possibly count in any discussion, even if they are shown to be playable and have had publicly-playable demos.

Either SC counts (and so does TMC), or it doesn't. Pick one.
Quote:


> KZ SF, none SSR and correct ray traced reflection. check out the lighting pipeline.
> 
> http://www.guerrilla-games.com/presentations/GDC2014_Valient_Killzone_Graphics.pdf


I don't know why, but the PDF isn't working; the first few pages load, but the rest are all white with the "spinning wheel" on it, despite the thing being downloaded (making search impossible). I don't really feel like waiting 1m+ per page (for 112 pages) to find exactly what I need. Regardless, I think i've read it before. While KZ:SF doesn't use SSR, it uses pretty much the same implementation as CE3.

Not sure why either of those matter, since Ray Marching is not ray tracing.
Quote:


> What I said was correct but in a more innocent sense until you called me out and ask me to be politically correct, and that's point 3.


k.
Quote:


> 3. The order *DIDN'T* use SSR, that was the whole point of my original statement and that's the key reason to make the game far above all its competitors, as explained ray tracing existed in SSR in limited form but the order took that to another lvl, more dynimic and larger in scale, most objects are reflect in their physically correct form in material such as smooth wood or glasses, including their bloom, contrast shadow. , unfortunately not on all geometry samples yet but this technique definitely puts The Order above everything available on the market, it's still unclear what method RAD dev decide to called it, but the end result is very similar to planar reflection


This quote seems incredibly out of context. The quote you replied to doesn't say that TO1886 did use SSR. Regardless, it uses pretty much the same implementation that CE3 has... so....? Then you go on to say that TO1886 isn't the flawless picture of perfection you've been claiming before... making my original comment about AO not being applied to everything even more valid? What's going on here.
Quote:


> COD ? I was comparing moving CGI to video game CGI a min before, and I was using COD:AW's *CGI* as example, where you got the real time part from?


"If say a movie like 7th son used couple billion ray path per scene, then COD;AW runs about a dozen million.".

Well, either your first quote makes no sense, or the 2nd one doesn't. You've implied that CoD:AW and a movie use the same form of RT. They don't.
Quote:


> again ray tracing in real time already exist as explained, limited implementation and "not real time" are two different things.


Yea, and you've somehow put ray marching in the "real time" ray tracing. Real-time RT does not exist. At all. Period. Ray Marching does; but ray marching is not ray tracing.
Quote:


> two things,quote me the part where did I say The Order used SSAA or other type AA other than MSAAx4 or GPU accelerated AA? as already explained in previous post, sharping and smooth samples' roughness are one of the most important thing in creating good IQ, and a part of AA methodology. games with crappy samples with good GPU accelerated AA will still produce crappy IQ. refer to WD 4k and the order's 1080P when I made character stand standing in front of objects with enormous thin lines. For IQ at 1080P, I don't remember any game did better.at least at 1080p


I was listing SSAA as an example of another form of AA, allowing me to create a list of types of AA (containing two objects) that TO1886 doesn't use.

Not sure why you're getting so worked up over that. We've pretty much agreed (and the devs have said) that it's 4xMSAA and some post FX.

Quote:


> You challenged the notion that The Order 1866 is the best looking video game out there and I was simply asking for you to provide counter evidence, never said there aren't flaws to be improved, once again, as far as real time graphic in video game, the order is the bar.


Go back to my original post:

You: "Sorry but suggesting another game look close to the order 1866's quality is completely madness."
Me: "Honestly, that's kind of a bold claim. It looks good in motion, and it's definitely the best looking console game out there, but it's far from the flawless example of perfection you make it out to be."

Does TO1886 look good? Yes. Is it the best looking console game out there? Probably. But in different areas other games are better. To1886 has tiny maps, and a relatively flat color palette. As a result, pretty much everything looks like it's either washed out, or there's a bunch of dust on the lense. I'd argue that Ryse: Son of Rome has slightly better character models (their skin is much more believable), especially in cutscenes (any Marius + Nero scene inside the vault is stunning). Games like Project Cars or Drive Club have much better metal shading (and possibly glass), at least for their cars. Numerous Unreal Engine demos (not a game, but real-time on a game engine) have much more believable environments. The list goes on.

There are many games out there that look good. TO1886 is certainly one of them. But to claim that it's the best in every single category just isn't possible. It does a very good job of taking a lot of high quality stuff and putting it together, creating a very nice final product, but it's by now means flawless.

I mean, look at some of their art:
Vista art
Their water, even though it's in the background, has absolutely no "3d" aspect to it. It's flat. There's no water simulation going on.

Textures
Their textures look great, but most of the enrvironment isn't using tesselation to create any sense of displacement. And the actual polycount of their scenes isn't all that high, either.

Quote:


> That quote was showing you many journist agrees The Order is nearly CGI quality. and what point you tried to make with that paragraph? showing me The Order has Motion Blur and DOF? as I said, name me a few big games or blockbuster movies that didn't bothered with these effects in the last 3 years


The point was, as per pictures I posted later, that TO1886 isn't using some mystically-magical form of AA. It's using 4xMSAA, something that's existed for a long time, and post Effects (some form of blur). I lumped DoF and MoBlur in there because they are also post effects.
Quote:


> 1. cool
> 2. your opinion, and I only asked you to provide me a game with rifle model "looks good" according to your definition so I can have reference on "look good" and provide my feedback
> 3. ok, since you agreed, that point is settle.


#3 solves #2 I guess.

Quote:


> Why would I say "mythology"? if I did, it's a typo, you can call it "blur the edge" as you wish, the point being, the final IQ for a 1080P game with the amount of rendering on screen like The Order never been done in another video game before, the final IQ is comparable to 4k due to extremely sharp and smoothed out good qty samples, but the texture filtering could use some work.


I don't know, maybe you were implying that TO1886 is using some amazing new form of AA that has been theorized for years, but has never before been implemented. Considering the claims you've made, it's not far fetched. The reason the "blur" hasn't been used before is because a lot of people (myself included) don't like it. It looks fine for cut scenes (even that's debatable), but not that great for actual game-play. In real life, hard edges exist. The black bezels of my monitors create a very crisp line with the white wall behind them. With a blur filter, that crisp line would be, well, blurry; which wouldn't be realistic.

And I think that's probably why I'm not going to agree with you on certain points of artistic direction. A lot of people like the 'soft' animated look that TO1886 brings; it's similar to pixar movies. But I don't like pixar movies (partly due to their incredibly dull plots); I prefer absolute realism. The eye is fairly accepting of things that aren't real, and don't try to be real. This is why Pixar movies are received so well (in terms of art); but movies going for absolute realism end up falling down years after release. However, pulling off an incredibly realistic (and true to life) scene is (IMO) much more commendable than something stylized. I'll give much more praise to someone who can make something 



 than I will to pixar, for creating something stylized. Yes, "The Third & The Seventh" has some scenes which don't stand up well, but the parts that do are absolutely amazing.

Quote:


> DOF and motion blur were invented to enhance visual effects really, in a hollywood movie there wasn't much "flaw" to hide, this hide flaw concept only became popular when modding community of skyrim/GTA started abusing these 2 entities to death and later 360/ps3 have games using it, just because dev didn't encrypt shade source to the community.


Yea, I know, and it's horrible. Back when I made Crysis 1 performance tweaks, they all had Motion Blur set to 0.135.... down from 0.3 (default). It's not a horrible effect, but it works much better when it's subtle. Luckily there was no "always on" DoF, so I didn't have to mess with that (worked fine when ADS).
Quote:


> But that's not the point, out of so many The Order screens, I only spot 2 of them has DOF in them and most were taken in still motion without motion blur, but please do show me the instance where you find *"flaws" hide by DOF* and I shall compare then, personally I hate Motion blur to death, the only time when I think motion blur looks good is when you have tons of emissive particles on screen ) but fact is, these 2 effects consume more hardware resource than aren't being used. Personally I adore DOF, it's a tricky science and could look amazing if done right(the order).
> Really? Ok.
> From your original post.
> 
> Pic 1:
> 1. "flat" wood with incorrect specular on rifle (discussed before).
> 2. Low polycount on gloves (rotation segments for fingers)
> 3. Low polycount on collar (very obvious lines)
> 4. Obvious 2D polygon hair (top of his head)
> 5. Low resolution roof textures (proven by dev pics)
> 6. Far too "diffuse" lighting. Skin highlight suggets light from screen right, but no darkened areas (AO) where chimney meets roof (evident on large center, but also the 4 on the lower right)
> 7. 2D Sky Matte painting. (proven by dev pics[.url]
> 8. Somehow the cloud line "leaks" through the center chimney
> 
> Pic 2:
> 1. Flat stone texture on pillar (proven by dev pics)
> 2. Blurry and low resolution ground texture
> 3. 2nd floor of that building uses baked AO to fake model depth
> 4. Left pillar (between gun and head) is razor sharp, despite obvious wear and seams. Should have some subtle displacement
> 5. Repeat many from pic 1
> 
> Pic 3:
> 1. No AO on books on floor, chairs on the side, possibly the center table (not 100% on that one)
> 2. Small objects aren't reflected (painting on the right isn't, among others)
> 3. Floor has exact same glossiness levels, despite there being different types of tlle.
> 4. Wall trim is low poly with textures to fake detail (similar to this)
> 
> Pic 4:
> 1. Pig statue thing is a complete failure. Low poly mesh with low resolution texture with no AO around the base, no displacement mapping and incorrect specular (ignored seams). Not hidden by DoF, but it's just bad.
> 2. Can't tell much else since there's moblur (see coat) and DoF (see rest of image)
> 3. Usual stuff like low poly hair, collar, etc.
> 
> DoF isn't inherently bad, but it's just too strong in TO1886's gameplay segments. Despite what everyone says, it IS a game; not a movie. That means I'm going to be controlling the camera, which means that either DoF should be fairly low, or I should (somehow) have control of the Fstop.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Except ray marching is a nerfed form of ray tracing see above, not interested to start a new conversion to explain how BRDF works, I provided a link with necessary details from our last conversation, there are more games adapted BRDF these days than you know. all PC games with PBR all have BRDF's algorithm work flow in it. and no thanks, I don't think my years of study and training in C++ and QA experience for 3D products need google to understand what ray marching or BRDF is
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Ray Marching IS a nerfed form of ray Tracing. That's what I've been saying. You can't call a nerfed form equal to the real time. So, do any games use ray *tracing*? No. They use ray marching. It's like ray tracing, but it's not ray tracing.
> 
> And just as you said, PBR incorporates BRDF... because that's how you handle specular correctly. BRDF is required for PBR to work (or you'd need some form of substitute). However, BRDF without the rest of PBR (properly calibrated textures, shaders, etc.) won't give you proper PBR.
Click to expand...





At this point I think this discussion can be ended. (Correct me if I'm wrong), but we've agreed that TO1886 is a very nice looking game, but it's not flawless, and we've agreed that Ray Marching is not Ray Tracing; it's similar, and a good tool for approximating ray tracing, but it's not ray tracing. Hence, what I said originally: "Firstly, no game, including TO1886 uses Ray Tracing." is true.


----------



## littlezoo

Unreal Tournament *4* Pre Alpha


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> More. Because why not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Valid, but you can't call my 2 paragraphs a wall of text, then.
> 
> I wish I didn't have the time, but I have a horribly long and boring commute to and from work. Luckily my ultrabook + phone tethering let's me do something, even if it's just making horribly long forum posts.
> More of an observation than a "you must follow my rules". I just don't understand why people would post console pics in a thread dedicated PC screenshots (in the PC section, no less). Anyone could make a thread called "console screenshots" or something along those lines in the appropriate subforum. I don't go posting pics of multi-plat games in the console forum section, so why do it the other way around?
> 
> If you really want to post console pics in the PC section, go ahead. I can't stop you. But I'll always think that it's out of place.
> 
> Let's see.
> 
> .


"Which was the style at the time".

Simpsons fans will get that one


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> looool! actully, my friend you are absolute spot on with highlighted part, yes, too many laughable claims and wrong info on here from ppl look at screenshots with eyes closed , blurry mess, DOF abuse, dated/low end/cheap rendering techniques can be said to alot games on here but The Order. *Too bad some people's brain are hard wired to hate any game from a certain platform while most gamers around the world only love to see what has been accomplished in 3D graphic. well, I can only suggest, buy all platforms, less butt hurting more enjoying.*


The sure fire way to tell someone is personally butthurt by the opinions of others is when they start throwing our unsubstantiated claims with absolutely no evidence whatsoever to back them up. It shows that their own ego has taken a hit so they have to resort to playground bullying tactics to make themselves feel better because someone didn't agree with them.

Such as the bolded statement above.

Why don't you just call everyone a poo poo head for not having the exact same opinion as you?


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Hitman: Absolution.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it just me... Or is anyone else waiting on the follow up Hitman??









I loved Absolution.

TCO


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Is it just me... Or is anyone else waiting on the follow up Hitman??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Absolution.
> 
> TCO


I like the art direction and the game itself is fun, but I didn't find the story to be very believable at all. Granted I haven't played all the way through, and I didn't play the earlier Hitman games, but...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Given the background of the main character, assuming he was ordered to kill his handler, a man who has been killing people his entire life, I really found it hard to believe, that was the last straw that made him snap and turn on the agency - I think he would have killed her and reported in for his next assignment. Rather than start risking his life for a girl who was being raised to be exactly like him, it's not like he was unaware other people get trained to be assassins and was horrified by this new realization.... but that's just me.



Like I said I still loved the art direction and the gameplay is fun.


----------



## Clukos

McLaren 650S


----------



## kx11

Shadow of Mordor


----------



## davcc22

N.O.V.A 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

HDR setting was on for all of them I think


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> McLaren 650S
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I went back and played with some of the new cars at the weekend. Too addictive, best racer I've played in years.

The new "one" car is freekin awesome. Has replaced the Zonda R as my favourite hyper car.


----------



## TheRadik

*AC Unity*







































*Dragon Ball Xenoverse*


----------



## TheRadik

*Unreal Tournament Alpha (Unreal Engine 4)*


----------



## sti228

*Unreal Engine 4 Demo Scandinavian*


----------



## crazyg0od33

jesus that looks nice


----------



## Timu

Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are you getting access to this?

TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Wow can't wait for some unreal 4 games.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> How are you getting access to this?
> 
> TCO


See if this link works.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> See if this link works.


Got It! (Love Mrs. Jessica btw in your Avatar)









TCO


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

That Unreal Engine looks amazing, how does it run for you guys?


----------



## littlezoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha


WOW, How do you hide the HUD?


----------



## sti228

Quote:


> That Unreal Engine looks amazing, how does it run for you guys?


For me very bad. I have very old graphics card and it's a pain - GTX 550 Ti


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> That Unreal Engine looks amazing, how does it run for you guys?


At 1440p it dips but still runs fine for me, at 1080p it runs much better usually over 60FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*
> 
> WOW, How do you hide the HUD?


Press ` in game and you'll seen hud settings or something like that, select it and you'll edit the opacity of the HUD details.


----------



## littlezoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> At 1440p it dips but still runs fine for me, at 1080p it runs much better usually over 60FPS.
> Press ` in game and you'll seen hud settings or something like that, select it and you'll edit the opacity of the HUD details.


Thanks man! it's worked!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Timu

Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha


----------



## Native89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha


Dang, can't wait to get instagibbed again.
Had a good bit of fun with 2004 even though I was never very good (can never get those shock combos right.)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## End3R

Dragon Ball Xenoverse, this game is so much fun especially if you watched the show as a kid. Forgive the resolution, still waiting on my replacement monitor.


----------



## Newbie2009

Resident Evil Revelations 2


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Game of the year, Evolve, so good.
> 
> Please tell me thats on Console.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up today on a Steam sale. What a great game.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Unreal Tournament Pre Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i downloaded the pre-alpha where do i play it with these graphics?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i downloaded the pre-alpha where do i play it with these graphics?


Download the DM_Lea map from the Marketplace.


----------



## Enad1

Total War: Attila


----------



## OstiasMoscas

A few ArmA screens @ 4K with ReShade and MER


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

The Assignment DLC
Reshade
Debug commands
Flawlesswidscreen for FOV
BWG


----------



## sti228

*Live for Speed*


----------



## TheRadik

*NBA2K15*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## mironccr345

^ That game looks interesting. I might have to get that game.


----------



## OstiasMoscas

ArmA 3 with ReShade and MER


----------



## Newbie2009

Assassins creed rogue PC. Good port. Runs like butter so far. Has borders @ 16:10 though, like black flag.


----------



## Saq

I've finally made the jump to windows 7 64 bit, it doesn't have everything I wished to add, such as two 3tb's, but I'll add a bigger secondary hdd later on when the prices come down a bit more. So anyway, I'm reserving this post for some Dying Light screenshots, and possibly TOXXIK as well.

Dying Light:


----------



## kx11

i think someone got a fix for Assassin's creed rogue black bars for 16:10 and 21:9

but it's a modded .exe which is illegal to talk about here , so keep your hopes up for flawlesswidescreen to fix that for ya


----------



## SLOWION

Brawlhalla


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think someone got a fix for Assassin's creed rogue black bars for 16:10 and 21:9
> 
> but it's a modded .exe which is illegal to talk about here , so keep your hopes up for flawlesswidescreen to fix that for ya


Thanks, but doesn't bother me too much. I mentioned because I know some people rage about such things.


----------



## Xealot

Is there an easy way to take screenshots of a game using Nvidia DSR at the native resolution of the monitor rather than the larger rendering resolution used by DSR?


----------



## TheRadik

*White Night*


----------



## Newbie2009

Project cars. Had a quick play, years since I tried it. I definitely like it.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within
The Assignment DLC
CE table by k-putt for FOV
flawlesswidescreen for various fixes


----------



## Arturo.Zise

*** is that ^^^


----------



## pez

It's clearly a moving spotlight







.


----------



## TheRadik

*FARCRY 4*


----------



## xILukasIx

Time for some minecraft!

Some screenshots from the GrumpyCraft server:


Endermen being scary:


My base:


----------



## 222Panther222

Since i couldn't take screenshot with F12 or prt scn for Dead Space i had to use afterburner.
If you want to take clean screenshots without OSD there is an options to toggle it on/off, i set mine on num- and screenshots num+.
(I also find it less distracting checking my temps and fps once in a while instead of always have it on.)
You can take screenshots in .BMP .PNG instead of compressed .JPEG.
It's less trouble than alt+tab to turn off afterburner, the only downside is that it doesn't create a folder in the steam screenshot.

DeadSpace


----------



## Saq

Resident Evil Revelations 2: Maximum visual details.








When you get to this point, you'll feel the terrible optimization kick in. It's really not that big of a deal though, just play a different game in the meantime and wait for a patch.


I don't think the game is as bad as people make it out to be, like, I get that buying the additional dlc feels like your paying for the rest of a full proper game, but story and gameplay wise, it feels like the standard Resident Evil fare. One minor complaint that I have is the game feels as though its lacking level audio, but it could be intentional to build up the action leading into the last section of the level (which I have not gotten to yet).


----------



## Silent Scone

It's pretty terrible







. Almost 'good' terrible though? Like Flash Gordon.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Resident Evil Revelations 2: Maximum visual details.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get to this point, you'll feel the terrible optimization kick in. It's really not that big of a deal though, just play a different game in the meantime and wait for a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the game is as bad as people make it out to be, like, I get that buying the additional dlc feels like your paying for the rest of a full proper game, but story and gameplay wise, it feels like the standard Resident Evil fare. One minor complaint that I have is the game feels as though its lacking level audio, but it could be intentional to build up the action leading into the last section of the level (which I have not gotten to yet).


Good game imo. Plus if people aren't sure, get the first chapter for a fiver.


----------



## kx11

the game is good but the graphics are dated


----------



## TheRadik

*Ryse Son of Rome*
(Reshade+SweetFX)
NoHud (gfx_draw 0)


----------



## Silent Scone

Ryse is definitely a looker









Not sure why the guy is laughing in the second to bottom one


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ryse is definitely a looker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the guy is laughing in the second to bottom one


I have that game. Does look nice alright, but can't say I had any wow moments.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within
DLC The assignment 
BWG 
CE table by k-putt


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*
































































*Driveclub*


----------



## keikei

"Ori and The Blind Forest".




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Star Citizen


----------



## kx11

alright i just got the client for SC , i hope it's worth it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> alright i just got the client for SC , i hope it's worth it


Not really, performance is terrible. Those screens are superficial, maybe it'll play as nice as it looks soon lol.

Scaled from 1440p

*Elite Dangerous*





*Dying Light*


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not really, performance is terrible. Those screens are superficial, maybe it'll play as nice as it looks soon lol.


well it plays nice with me but the matchmaking is really bad , also the performance in the hangar is bad and weird however in space it's cool


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti228*
> 
> *Assetto Corsa*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Really??? Where did you get the S13?


----------



## Brulf

Homeworld Remastered





Ori and the Blind Forest











Ori and the Blind Forest is one of the best side scroller i have played in a long time awesome game


----------



## sti228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Really??? Where did you get the S13?


It's not S13. It's: Nissan 180sx type-x (kouki)


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes it is it's based on the S13 platform lol


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Saq

Dying light on co-op: first screenshot is with DSR 2560x1440, the rest are 1920x1080.


----------



## sti228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes it is it's based on the S13 platform lol


Yes but S13 is S13 and 180SX is 180SX







And yes it's based on the S13 chassis and i know this... LOL


----------



## TheRadik

*Ori and the Blind Forest*
















*Dying Light*
























*Ryse Son of Rome*


----------



## kx11

The Assignment DLC
BWG
CE table by k-putt for FOV


----------



## bubbleawsome

Elite: Dangerous


----------



## DiaSin

Battlefield 4 CTE, Night Maps Alpha.

The first four pics are Golmud Railway Night, the rest are Zavod 311 night. The very first pic is the result of shooting out all the lights in the building. I love these night maps, and the fact that 90% of the lights can be destroyed. IRNV sights finally have tactical importance.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How does one get in on the CTE?


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How does one get in on the CTE?


https://cte.battlelog.com/bf4/

This should explain it, you need to be a premium user though.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Skyrim


----------



## EasyC

*Arma 3*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Someone who worked for Maxis is now modding buildings into Cities: Skylines

Here's his version of In-N-Out Burger!


----------



## HesterDW

*Dark Soulsh
*


----------



## Timu

...I need to try Reshade someday.


----------



## Saq

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway. DSR 3840x2160.






Not sure how to enable directx 10 for this game yet, need to dig around in the configs a bit more.
Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## crazyg0od33

*My first try at an interchange (didn't go well







)*


*These next two are my bustling college town*


*
An overview of Midland
*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## 222Panther222

Wow, next gen has nothing on modded skyrim yet







Is it playable with those mods?


----------



## sti228

*ASO7*

You know what ? Your all screens looks too real


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> *Arma 3*
> 
> ...]


Nice, really like the last one with the jet!


----------



## 222Panther222

Metro LL


----------



## Saq

Unreal Tournament Alpha, framerates hold up to 100+ very nicely on max visual settings.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Unreal Tournament Alpha, framerates hold up to 100+ very nicely on max visual settings.


ok, im getting quite pissed off right now. how in the heck are you guys playing the NEW stage in that screenshot. ive been finding servers with taht stage, and its all the old one. im up to date, i downloaded the alpha and it installed for me. How come i cant find this darned stage?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> -snip-


Your shots are usually good but god damn, your depth of field in these photos is on point.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Your shots are usually good but god damn, your depth of field in these photos is on point.


It helps a lot









*Skyrim*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> ok, im getting quite pissed off right now. how in the heck are you guys playing the NEW stage in that screenshot. ive been finding servers with taht stage, and its all the old one. im up to date, i downloaded the alpha and it installed for me. How come i cant find this darned stage?


All I did to play on it was host and select DM-Outpost 23. Can't be simpler than that.

Mass Effect 4K:


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Saq

More Mass Effect 1, 4k.






If anyone knows how I can fix lens flare appearing in front of characters, please let me know how to fix this.


----------



## TheRadik

*Ryse Son of Rome*


----------



## littlezoo

Star Citizen


----------



## Saq

Grow Home:







Very addicting game if you love to climb things.


----------



## TheRadik

*Assassin's Creed Unity*


----------



## Newbie2009

I know technically not screenshots, but just to show how beautiful driveclub on PS4 is. Showing off new replay mode and original run.

Replay




Original


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Hardland*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The devs reaaally need to change that character model. Current one looks like a midget Shepard.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> It helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, what game is that?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

*Far Cry 4*

Nothing special lol, I also forgot to remove the damn Fraps FPS thingy


----------



## marue63




----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marue63*


Take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty.


----------



## whyalwaysme




----------



## keiko1

assetto corsa


----------



## Alex132

Yandere Sim


----------



## 222Panther222

Seems like a pretty normal monday after school to me.

Metro LL





It honestly one of the best game i played in years, call me crazy but it has some HL2 vibe.


----------



## TheRadik

*Ryse Son of Rome*


----------



## Alex132

Now with 100% more Twin Tails!


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Seems like a pretty normal monday after school to me.
> 
> Metro LL
> [
> *It honestly one of the best game i played in years*, call me crazy but it has some HL2 vibe.


i agree...one of the more immersive games out there, imo. it made me really slow down and explore...and i've gone through it a couple times. great game.


----------



## ASO7

*Dark Souls*


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> i agree...one of the more immersive games out there, imo. it made me really slow down and explore...and i've gone through it a couple times. great game.


Yep, story, game-play, atmosphere, graphics are very good, it's a game done right.

My 560ti is sweating bullets, running in 1200p high,ssaa 2x, af 4x, motion blur normal, tessellation very high and advanced physix.

Last screenshot with the fire my fps dropped to low 20's.

Hopefully i'll get the asus strix 970 soon so that i can replay it and 2033 redux at very high at 60fps.


----------



## TheRadik

*Sleeping Dogs* (Reshade & SweetFX)

DOF ON


































DOF OFF


----------



## EasyC

Sleeping Dogs seems like a good game for DOF with all those nice pretty lights.


----------



## Toology

Bloodborne - Holy crap its incredible


----------



## sterik01

GTA IV LCPDFR


----------



## BradleyW

Life is strange EP2 is out now. How do I buy EP2 only, without having to buy the full series?


----------



## pez

I'm not seeing it either. It kinda looks like they're doing it on purpose to get people to invest in the whole thing. Maybe they now intend to make Episode 1 a single episode for people who might be on the fence. I seen quite a few complaints of people not getting a 'full' game and just generally not agreeing with the episode method of game releases. Just thoughts from my brain







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not seeing it either. It kinda looks like they're doing it on purpose to get people to invest in the whole thing. Maybe they now intend to make Episode 1 a single episode for people who might be on the fence. I seen quite a few complaints of people not getting a 'full' game and just generally not agreeing with the episode method of game releases. Just thoughts from my brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, you are right, they are looking for a full investment. Well, I guess I will have to buy the whole thing now.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, you are right, they are looking for a full investment. Well, I guess I will have to buy the whole thing now.


I don't think you'll regret it


----------



## sterik01

some more GTA IV LCPDFR

trying new things and enb's


----------



## Newbie2009

Driveclub PS4 : New Lamborghini DLC race in Scotland.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, you are right, they are looking for a full investment. Well, I guess I will have to buy the whole thing now.


Yeah from what I gather, people are definitely not disappointed with the game.


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne. Game is absolutely amazing. I'd say it's worth owning a Ps4 _just_ for this game alone.















And some gameplay for anyone interested in watching the hammer in action


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

too bad it's got tons of aliasing and the infamous CA all over it

but it's so damn good to play


----------



## TheRadik

*Ryse Son of Rome*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Bloodborne. Game is absolutely amazing. I'd say it's worth owning a Ps4 _just_ for this game alone.


is there actually a story or is it just about the gameplay?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> is there actually a story or is it just about the gameplay?


If you played Souls games it's mostly like that. You have to figure out things yourself. There is tons of lore to be found in the game but you have to search for it, talk to npcs a lot and read item descriptions. You get a cutscene every now and then but nothing is in your face like most games are nowdays. If you expect explosions, press x to awesome and "YOU ARE AWESOME! LOOK HOW AWESOME YOU ARE!" moments in this game i don't think you'll find any









You really have to earn everything, even the story.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Bloodborne. Game is absolutely amazing. I'd say it's worth owning a Ps4 _just_ for this game alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some gameplay for anyone interested in watching the hammer in action
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


High praise. Why so good?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> High praise. Why so good?


Because it's finally a game about Challenge on PS4.

TCO


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> High praise. Why so good?


It's fair, rewarding and the level design is two steps above any game i've played recently. Imo it is better than Dark Souls 2 and Dark Souls and i consider these to be some of the best games last gen. It's almost impossible to go back to Dark Souls 2 after playing Bloodborne.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> It honestly one of the best game i played in years, call me crazy but it has some HL2 vibe.[/center]


I agree. A great effort from that game developer ... both games. They are as linear as it gets but the writing and game play totally make up for it. And still some of the richest, most detailed graphics/environments out there (also still some of the hardest on video cards too).


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's fair, rewarding and the level design is two steps above any game i've played recently. Imo it is better than Dark Souls 2 and Dark Souls and i consider these to be some of the best games last gen. It's almost impossible to go back to Dark Souls 2 after playing Bloodborne.


I'm unsure as just started Dark souls. Killed a few bosses. I like the game, but I suppose so much hype, doesn't quite live up to it for me.


----------



## Clukos

Dark Souls highlight is the level and boss design imo. The way levels are interconnected and you can feel lost and 10 minutes later you find a shortcut back to where you started is pretty amazing. Bloodborne just builds on that, and has way more interesting combat. I do hope they keep the trick weapons for the next Souls series because the combat in Bloodborne is something else. With that said, if you don't like the series i don't think Bloodborne will be much different for you.


----------



## Alex132

Yandere 5k action


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I'm unsure as just started Dark souls. Killed a few bosses. I like the game, but I suppose so much hype, doesn't quite live up to it for me.


Requires a ton of patience and the will to carry on.

TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Resident Evil revelations 2 chapter 3.


----------



## kx11

1st shot , her clothes are wet but her hair\face are not ?!

weird


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 1st shot , her clothes are wet but her hair\face are not ?!
> 
> weird


Not swimming. Just walking through. Little effect they picked up from last of us. You can see the devs liked the last of us in some of the game. Inferior in every way though.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Not swimming. Just walking through. Little effect they picked up from last of us. You can see the devs liked the last of us in some of the game. Inferior in every way though.


all in all this game is way more fun than RE5\6


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> all in all this game is way more fun than RE5\6


Yup good game. 1st revelations probably a bit better. But way better than 5&6.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Lords of the Fallen triple 4k shots.


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne








I guess "praise the moon" is a thing now


----------



## Pandora's Box

Star Trek Birth of the Federation. Quite possibly one of my favorite games

















































































That last battle I lost about 15 ships, Ferengi lost about 50 :evil:, I won the battle.


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen triple 4k shots.
> ...


What's your setup? (4 gpus and 24 cpu cores?!)


----------



## 222Panther222

Gears of War




Such a pain to make it work, now the only problem is that i can't save but oh well at least it run.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Gears of War
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pain to make it work, now the only problem is that i can't save but oh well at least it run.


One of my favorite games ever. Brought back some great memories


----------



## 222Panther222

Good to hear that, i played the 2 and 3 before but never played the first one. The graphics and dark style(darker than 2&3) are still beautiful even 9 years after it's release.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Evil Within The Assignment*


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> What's your setup? (4 gpus and 24 cpu cores?!)


quad 290x and dual x5650 xeons on evga sr2 and displays are 3x4k seiki 40inch. [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> quad 290x and dual x5650 xeons on evga sr2 and displays are 3x4k seiki 40inch. [email protected] and [email protected]


Very nice!


----------



## TheRadik

*Dragon Ball Xenoverse*
























*Ryse Son of Rome*


----------



## 222Panther222

Gears Of War


----------



## TheRadik

*Dying Light*


----------



## kzone75

Star Citizen


----------



## caliking420

Well I've trying to get some shots of AC unity and Elder Scrolls Online in 5760x1080, but i cant seem to get the images to paste to paint correctly.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Well I've trying to get some shots of AC unity and Elder Scrolls Online in 5760x1080, but i cant seem to get the images to paste to paint correctly.


Get Ifranview, it's the best simple image editor out there, been using it for over a decade now for quick image saves/resizes.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Star Citizen


Star citizen looks shweet.

*Arma 3*


----------



## Silent Scone

lol, the rabbit. "Watcha' doin."


----------



## TheRadik

*Ryse son of Rome*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

NFS Most Wanted 2012 - 4K Downsampling + SweetFx


__
https://flic.kr/p/rbrbVU


__
https://flic.kr/p/rdCN91


__
https://flic.kr/p/qWbxv9


__
https://flic.kr/p/qY2fdX


__
https://flic.kr/p/rd9SyJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/qXTn1U


__
https://flic.kr/p/qjhRS6


__
https://flic.kr/p/qiVB2B


----------



## sti228

*Ride Videogame*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Baasha

Shadow of Mordor @ 5K:


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## BradleyW

Dying Light


----------



## 222Panther222

Far Cry 3





Tomb Raider


----------



## nasmith2000

I need to finish tomb raider one of these days!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> I need to finish tomb raider one of these days!


Same here


----------



## 222Panther222

Yep it's a great game with good game-play, story, ambiance and graphics. I completed it twice, 360, ps3 and now trying it on pc.

I'm waiting to replace the crappy Pentium D with a Q6600 and it should run at least 25+fps.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within

6000x10000
testing Tit X










full size
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16413576564/


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yep it's a great game with good game-play, story, ambiance and graphics. I completed it twice, 360, ps3 and now trying it on pc.
> 
> I'm waiting to replace the crappy Pentium D with a Q6600 and it should run at least 25+fps.


Yeah I agree it's a good game. I can't really explain it... had several start and stops. No major complaints, I guess it just hasn't captured my love and devotion as other games have. It's not the only game I've cheated on...


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> The Evil Within
> 
> 6000x10000
> testing Tit X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full size
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16413576564/


x
Whats your framerate like at that sort of resolution?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## TheRadik

*DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round* (Reshade (SweetFX) )


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round* (Reshade (SweetFX) )


----------



## kzone75

*Tomb Raider*

2560x1440 VSR



3200x1800 VSR


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> x
> Whats your framerate like at that sort of resolution?


i think it was 7 to 10 fps


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Yeah I agree it's a good game. I can't really explain it... had several start and stops. No major complaints, I guess it just hasn't captured my love and devotion as other games have. It's not the only game I've cheated on...


I actually got caught up in it and finished it in a couple of plays, really liked it.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think it was 7 to 10 fps


lol, how often do you change GPUs dude? 780 > 290x > 780ti > 980 > titan X (i think i remember these right)


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> lol, how often do you change GPUs dude? 780 > 290x > 780ti > 980 > titan X (i think i remember these right)


well i sell the old one and buy a new one ^_^

oh and i never bought 780ti


----------



## TheRadik

*DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round 4K*


----------



## Clukos

Some McLaren P1 and Lamborghini Veneno


----------



## Baasha

Does DoA work in 5K? I know it does in 4K but I've heard there are some issues w/ adjusting resolution etc.


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

*Spintires*


----------



## Saq

Revelations 2, Raid mode 4K:


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some McLaren P1 and Lamborghini Veneno
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Game?


----------



## TheRadik

*DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round 4K*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Game?


Driveclub.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round 4K*


Even though the dlc is a ripoff for now, it's good to see a new DoA on the PC platform.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *DEAD OR ALIVE 5 Last Round 4K*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though the dlc is a ripoff for now, it's good to see a new DoA on the PC platform.
Click to expand...

When quoting pictures, please place them in a spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

BLUR - 5K & Gfx Mod


__
https://flic.kr/p/oywjJm


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiXsrZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/oAwb37


__
https://flic.kr/p/oAw7BQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/oyTmvA


__
https://flic.kr/p/oyTkHy


----------



## Clukos

Few Lambos and a shot with a P1, game is Driveclub













The attention to detail is amazing, too bad about the launch, this game turned out amazing.


----------



## Alex132

If only we could have a PC version with at least near those photoshoot quality graphics


----------



## Saq

GTA 3: 1920x1080, 4K was possible, but you need Vsync on to run this game properly, and that cuts the framerate down to 23-37 on this system setup.


----------



## TheRadik

*Titanic - Honor and Glory Demo (Unreal Engine 4)*


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Titanic Demo


----------



## Silent Scone

*Elite Dangerous*


----------



## Saq

Stupid Invaders, doesn't want to run anything higher than 640x480, but I'm just happy I finally got it running again.











It's a pretty rare game to get a hold of these days, especially the 4 disk version. This game isn't yet on GOG (but I want it on there so badly so I can hope for a widescreen fix to come along), and it's not yet on steam either.


----------



## philhalo66

Titanic Demo


----------



## kx11

Project Cars


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010 - 5K Downsampling & Free Cam Mod & No HUD + InGame PhotoMode Color Settings(B&W)*


__
https://flic.kr/p/ohmu6b


__
https://flic.kr/p/ohfxnv


__
https://flic.kr/p/ohmm7W


__
https://flic.kr/p/o13PoA


__
https://flic.kr/p/o143wk


__
https://flic.kr/p/ojiqDV


----------



## philhalo66

Dirt 3


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sti228

*UE4 - Modern Country House*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti228*
> 
> *UE4 - Modern Country House*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Looks like real life and this time around I am dead serious about it. Very impressive.


----------



## BradleyW

Life Is Strange EP2.


----------



## GrumpyOne

^How is that game? I'm thinking about getting it. Heard people saying good things about it.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Few Lambos and a shot with a P1, game is Driveclub
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attention to detail is amazing, too bad about the launch, this game turned out amazing.


Simply incredible







i'm actually considering a PS4 now. That just looks incredible.


----------



## Saq

Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition.




Grid Autosport


----------



## kx11

Singularity


----------



## Baasha

Shadow of Mordor & Tomb Raider @ 5K:


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> ^How is that game? I'm thinking about getting it. Heard people saying good things about it.


Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1539585/life-is-strange-discussion-thread

I am LOVING this game so far. Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## philhalo66

MW2


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## feznz

@ASO7
YOUR SCREEN SHOTS MADE ME WANT TO PLAY SKYRIM








I have to ask what mod would you recommend just a few basis ones for overall prettiness
I started 3 days ago been glued to it ever since


----------



## philhalo66

more MW2 SP still looks quite good for an old console port


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

LFS


__
https://flic.kr/p/s72V3Z


----------



## kx11

The Order 1886


----------



## philhalo66

MW2


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## GrumpyOne

Initial impressions? How does it run?


----------



## Curleyyy

*Race Driver GRID*

*Mods List:*
_- GRID Launcher > ACAT Mod 1.3.03 > Ultra High Mod 15 b4 > Dargos Mod > Shiv's Xtreme Particles Mod_

_- SweetFX: LumaSharpen > LiftGammaGain > Vibrance > Curves > Dither_

*Anti-aliasing Settings:*
_- 8xQ 8x MSSA > 8x SGSSAA > 16x AF_

_- Ambient Occlusion: Quality_

Frame rate is roughly 58 - 80 and all in game settings are beyond their limits. I'd love to get some depth of field or custom cars in the game.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Initial impressions? How does it run?


it runs alright

first time i started the game i ran the benchmark and the opening scene was playing right under the benchmark somehow so while the benchmark was running i got the "" mission failed "" message lolz

but it looks so damn good even without any AA

this is just a test to see how high the vram usage can get up to


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## philhalo66

*Spoiler warning!!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## th3illusiveman

One of the most fun SP FPS campaigns. Infact, i really enjoyed the entire MW trilogy single players. Was like a movie.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some GTA V at 4K

kx11 - Yeah, I also experienced glitches in the benchmark utility, it seems to recognize areas as missions and you can fail, haha. I had the same problem first time and then the next it got to a flying portion and managed failing that mission also.




Just two for now... Still messing with things, but these are with just about everything maxed out except for AA and motion blur (as it annoys me). Adding AA to 4K with 3GB 780 Ti's would be a slideshow. I'm already far exceeding the recommended VRAM usage, but it runs alright, so...


----------



## ltkhoi90




----------



## Pandora's Box

Wow, TXAA actually looks awesome!


----------



## TheRadik

*Grand Theft Auto V*


----------



## Curleyyy

Is it just me or does GTAV have chromatic aberration?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> With all the steam sales and humble bundles I really don't understand why anyone still does. As long as you wait for the sales they are so cheap they might as well be free, that's why I have like over 100 games in my backlog right now lol. My steam library is almost breaking 300 games and I haven't felt it hurt my wallet at all.


guess after getting screwed by ubi and paying a high premium.. Can understand y. Ironic ubi conplains about piracy but not how their games initial launch runs like crap. They themselves are pirates. Hence wont buy anymore game from them . Last was watchdog n later on fc4.

I personally think game devs should implement a demo release. It will curb piracy. Piracy mainly on low end setups. Doubt a person who runs dual 295, titan z or titan x will pirate the game totally.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Some more GTA V. I predict there will be many shots of this game coming soon (not just from me). Even though I played it on x360, the PC release is absolutely gorgeous so far.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Is it just me or does GTAV have chromatic aberration?


you're right but high resolution can lower it down a bit


----------



## Toology

Some GTA 5 - Damn this game is awesome.


----------



## Saq

Thief, can finally run it on max details with no framerate issues.


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## NapalmV5




----------



## TheRadik

*Grand Theft Auto V*


----------



## Klocek001

skyrim players posting freakin trees for the 1.000.000. time.Yes, Skyrim has very good trees, we get it!



is that Anthony Fantano ?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA IV (some Old School







, GTA V Pics soon, installing...)


__
https://flic.kr/p/rbpQJk


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQL4yM


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8dr5F


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQDgXu


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8aaKK


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8abP8


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQDk6y


----------



## philhalo66

Skyrim


----------



## Clukos

Ferrari 599XX


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## Clukos

Might have to get this, although from what I've played in Ps4 i was bored just few missions in. Can i have a second RDR and the first one on PC please?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Might have to get this, although from what I've played in Ps4 i was bored just few missions in. Can i have a second RDR and the first one on PC please?


the movie director thing is a lot of fun but you need to finish the story mode to unlock everything


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## Clukos

Couple of gifs, the car is the Ferrari 458 Speciale and the game is Driveclub. In-game w/o hud


----------



## sterik01

some GTA V shots.. got a little excited. finally got the game to launch.
not on my sig rig.. playing from my laptop with gtx770m





gta iv


----------



## carlovfx

GTA V 7680x1440


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Really not impressed with GTAV's graphics. R* made it look so good in screenshots but in actual play it just looks meh.

A lot of textures look straight up bad in 1st person and the amount of aliasing, even with AA max, is ridiculous. I'm also playing on a 117DPI monitor and the aliasing is still clear as day.


----------



## kx11

me too , the graphics are not that impressive from the PS4 version


----------



## philhalo66

MW3








Crysis.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> MW3


Which program are you using to monitor your temps like that? I believe someone else created a thread in the PC section looking for a program to do exactly that.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Which program are you using to monitor your temps like that? I believe someone else created a thread in the PC section looking for a program to do exactly that.


MSI Afterburner, yeah i saw the thread and i replied to it


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> MSI Afterburner, yeah i saw the thread and i replied to it


Oh haha didn't notice


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Oh haha didn't notice


It's all good, i did forget to mention that MSI afterburner also supports input from HWinfo64 which can add even more monitoring to it like voltages and such.


----------



## kx11

GTA V










portrait version
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8776/16533646233_f7e48ddd25_k.jpg


----------



## nasmith2000

gta v, messing around with reshade




Spoiler: MORE


----------



## xxroxx

I'm not sure if it's allowed to post screenshots from other people, but having seen those sexy







driveclub shots, I went to look how's our pcars doing. Their flickr has some great material!



Lots more inside the spoiler










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Dat night shot, PCars can look amazing. Guess i'll skip GTA V and get PCars instead since I've played GTA V on Ps3 and Ps4 already.

Some more Driveclub, 599 GTO, 458 speciale and some environment shots (and an Enzo and F40 as a bonus)








Same location and car as last 3 shots cockpit view in-game w/o hud


----------



## philhalo66

8 years later this game still blows my mind







some MW 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*GTA V*

4K Screens soon










__
https://flic.kr/p/s9o4hg


__
https://flic.kr/p/rRNYzY


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some more Driveclub, 599 GTO, 458 speciale and some environment shots (and an Enzo and F40 as a bonus)


Holy mother! Man, I wish this game wasn't an exclusive so someone could render it at 5k for our wallpapers to be this glorious!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*LFS 8K [Original Ingame Res. 7680x4320] & Enb Series*


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQesbF


__
https://flic.kr/p/s9q9Wq


----------



## th3illusiveman

Nice PCars screen shots dude







BUT.... Driveclub still looks better. It's not as sharp as PCars (the reflections, rain and other effects are probably more robust on PCars) but the way they render DriveClub just makes it look like CGi almost. I have no idea how they did it but it looks amazing. Never thought it'd see the day when a maxed out (and good looking) PC game doesn't look as good as a Console game.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Nice PCars screen shots dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT.... Driveclub still looks better. It's not as sharp as PCars (the reflections, rain and other effects are probably more robust on PCars) but the way they render DriveClub just makes it look like CGi almost. I have no idea how they did it but it looks amazing. Never thought it'd see the day when a maxed out (and good looking) PC game doesn't look as good as a Console game.


Pretty sure those DriveClub screenshots are pre-rendered in some aspect like GT5/6 does.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Pretty sure those DriveClub screenshots are pre-rendered in some aspect like GT5/6 does.


Some of it.



That's from gameplay and it's not quite as good as the pre-rendered shots.

TDU 2 on my sig rig looks better than that screenshot.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis


----------



## XtachiX

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Nice PCars screen shots dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT.... Driveclub still looks better. It's not as sharp as PCars (the reflections, rain and other effects are probably more robust on PCars) but the way they render DriveClub just makes it look like CGi almost. I have no idea how they did it but it looks amazing. Never thought it'd see the day when a maxed out (and good looking) PC game doesn't look as good as a Console game.


It's because most of it, if not all of it, is dynamic. That plus heavy use of material shading + volumetric lighting/fog/clouds and incredible detail on the cars make it unique, and also that's the reason it can look quitte bland sometimes and others absolutely amazing, just like real life. It's just how it renders, PCars is mostly using outdated tech by now, but that's understandable given that it aims for a cross platform release (Wii U/Ps4/X1 and PC). Photo mode only adds AA but not a huge difference between the two, in motion it looks just as good, if not better imo.

Edit: Damn Crysis _still_ looks great, just gave it a go at 4k DSR and holds up amazingly for a 200*7* game.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Pretty sure those DriveClub screenshots are pre-rendered in some aspect like GT5/6 does.


yeah , Drive Club supersample the image in photo mode and you can see it while it happens

but in a rainy\snowy weather look at the mirror in DC there's no rain or snow which tells you a lot !!!

Pcars competition is GT not DC


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's because most of it, if not all of it, is dynamic. That plus heavy use of material shading + volumetric lighting/fog/clouds and incredible detail on the cars make it unique, and also that's the reason it can look quitte bland sometimes and others absolutely amazing, just like real life. It's just how it renders, PCars is mostly using outdated tech by now, but that's understandable given that it aims for a cross platform release (Wii U/Ps4/X1 and PC). Photo mode only adds AA but not a huge difference between the two, in motion it looks just as good, if not better imo.
> 
> Edit: Damn Crysis _still_ looks great, just gave it a go at 4k DSR and holds up amazingly for a 200*7* game.


Driveclub is the only game to really wow me graphically since crysis. Not bad for a console, not bad at all.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2425803/width/3440/height/1440


Just cheking out the view - That guy.


----------



## Smanci

This game needs Oculus and a pair of Titan X. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Nice PCars screen shots dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT.... Driveclub still looks better. It's not as sharp as PCars (the reflections, rain and other effects are probably more robust on PCars) but the way they render DriveClub just makes it look like CGi almost. I have no idea how they did it but it looks amazing. Never thought it'd see the day when a maxed out (and good looking) PC game doesn't look as good as a Console game.


Yeah, idk. From what I've seen, PBR really benefits non shiny cars and the tracks on DC. For reflections, though, pCars still have me








Also, water on the windshield during rainy weather looks too thick and consistent, almost like jelly. Other than that, yeah, that's one amazing feat for the ps4 right there.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a quick question about single player. Do the car tyres still lock up if you smash them up too much? That one thing annoyed me to no end on the 360 version.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick question about single player. Do the car tyres still lock up if you smash them up too much? That one thing annoyed me to no end on the 360 version.
Click to expand...

Lock up as in when you slam on the brakes? Or when you say "smash" them up, you're talking about actual damage to the wheels from someone shooting them out or something similar?
In either case, I haven't experienced the wheels locking up.
Here's a quick video of me smashing on the brakes. Towards the end I pulled on the e-brake and that's why it locks the rear tires.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

The wheels do lock up if they get damaged enough.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

*GTA V*

Just started playing with new drivers


----------



## philhalo66

Kerbal Space Program


Black ops II SP


----------



## Clukos

Brake glow gif


----------



## Phaster89

i hope the people at polyphony are paying/have payed attention to driveclub, let's hope gt7 is something that will make jaws drop across the board


----------



## andrews2547

*Grand Theft Auto V*






Oh deer





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i hope the people at polyphony are paying/have payed attention to driveclub, let's hope gt7 is something that will make jaws drop across the board


Look at what they have done on the PS3 with Gran Turismo 6. It's a shame Sony pretty much own Polyphony Digital, the producer of Gran Turismo really wants to bring the series to PC but Sony won't let them.


----------



## Phaster89

i wasn't even thinking about playing gran turismo on pc, although it would be nice because all pc sims are "race car focused" and to me don't have the "flair" of gran turismo, i was referring to graphic fidelity and photo realism of something that is clearly not a sim


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Brake glow gif


STOP MAKING ME WANT TO BUY A PS4, WHEEL AND DRIVECLUB ;___;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Look at what they have done on the PS3 with Gran Turismo 6. It's a shame Sony pretty much own Polyphony Digital, the producer of Gran Turismo really wants to bring the series to PC but Sony won't let them.


I didn't know this, interesting.

On-topic;
*[PSP] K-On! Houkago Live!!*


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> The wheels do lock up if they get damaged enough.


OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Brake glow gif


That's hot.


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## Klocek001

How do you like these ? My friend plays AC4BF on Xbox, he'll crap his pants when I send him these!


----------



## BradleyW

Black flag was good fun but ran like rubbish in some parts of the game.


----------



## Klocek001

Still 30+ fps with 16x AA and maxed out, whew


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Still 30+ fps with 16x AA and maxed out, whew


Fps is not the issue with this game, it's the terrible stuttering in certain locations.


----------



## Klocek001

radeonpro was the remedy for me


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> radeonpro was the remedy for me


No way, they must have patched the game or AMD drivers since. The stutter was a overhead and data request issue.


----------



## Klocek001

yeah I don't really get any of that with my normal settings (they're very high as well, just not so ridiculous as the ones I used for the pictures).


----------



## TheRadik

*Grand Theft Auto V*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No way, they must have patched the game or AMD drivers since. The stutter was a overhead and data request issue.


I bought it a year or so after it released, ran perfectly for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I bought it a year or so after it released, ran perfectly for me.


I ran it pretty much since day one so I guess it was to be expected.


----------



## andrews2547

*Grand Theft Auto V*













Spoiler: Warning: Story spoiler!








The writing in the paper in the PS3 version was just some lines. Now there are actual words there.



Also showing off some neat features the PC version has such as the "Self Radio" station and you can upload videos to youtube from in-game while still playing the game.


----------



## Sterling84

GTA V

Just built a new system for Witcher 3 in 4k, GTA V is a pretty amazing warmup


----------



## Baasha

GTA V DoF:


----------



## UnrealEdge

GTA V



I need to find a place to upload 4k screenshots so I can post some.


----------



## th3illusiveman

GTA 5 Bandwagon

Managed to get it to run at 60 fps stable while looking like this. Highly impressed with Rockstar. This is looks and runs so much better than GTA4 on my system.




Spoiler: No spoilers, just used the tag for people who are sick of seeing GTA5


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> GTA V
> 
> Just built a new system for Witcher 3 in 4k, GTA V is a pretty amazing warmup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So smooth







Not a single jaggy in sight.







What beast are you running that on?


----------



## Clukos

Couple of Driveclub shots















Great GTA V shots btw, i might give it a try during the summer, pretty sure it'll run a locked 60 on my PC.


----------



## awdrifter

Too bad DriveClub doesn't handle realistically. Hopefully they will share some tech with Polyphony Digital for GT7. If GT7 looks like that and handles like a GT game I would buy a PS4 to play it.


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*


----------



## Cybertox

*Grand Theft Auto V*


----------



## Newbie2009

Resident Evil HD Remaster


----------



## zalbard

The low-res reflections in GTA 5 really look out of place.


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## sterik01

GTA V on my laptop, gtx 770m , get decent fps.


----------



## PCModderMike

So uuhh.....some more GTA V


----------



## TheRadik

*Shadow of Mordor*


----------



## trodas

Uh, oh, some of these GTA V screenshots looks amazing







This probably my old i5/GTX 660 cannot handle... but FarCry 3 with high details it handled very well...

                                     

...and I like the game. Sadly, one have to kill pretty much all animals on the islands to get the stuff at best levels...







Poor animals.


----------



## Smanci




----------



## GrumpyOne

We don't have enough GTA V shots

Climbing Mount Chiliad




You know what had to be done.....


The inevitable outcome:


But I made it from there to here:


----------



## bigaza2151

GTA V


----------



## kzone75

Since no one's playing *GTA V*, I might as well upload some pics.









Randomly in 1080 / 1440 / 3200x1800




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Do games like GTA V and Dying Light use some sort of warm color filter? They seem to look more yellow/brown than most games.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Do games like GTA V and Dying Light use some sort of warm color filter? They seem to look more yellow/brown than most games.


Wouldn't surprise me, BF3 made these type of filters popular.

After all, it's about looking good - not strictly realistic.


----------



## Pandora's Box

GTA V...

DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Do games like GTA V and Dying Light use some sort of warm color filter? They seem to look more yellow/brown than most games.


Probably. They did it for GTA IV and Episodes of Liberty City. In each of the three campaigns (GTA IV + the two episodes) the city has a different tone.


----------



## Cybertox

Regardless of the different tones, Liberty City always looked dark to me, dark to the extent that it was depressive playing it. However GTA IV had very adequate stories.


----------



## TheRadik

GTA V


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Regardless of the different tones, Liberty City always looked dark to me, dark to the extent that it was depressive playing it. However GTA IV had very adequate stories.


Did you play the second episode, TBoGT ? I played all three and in my opinion it's the best one. The story is good and the city looks its best with the tone they gave it.

Edit: here are two screenshots:


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Did you play the second episode TBoGT ? I played all three and in my opinion it's the best one. The story is good and the city looks its best with the tone they gave it.


I played GTA IV, The Lost & Damned as well as The Ballad of Gay Tony. While TBOGT is indeed the best out of the three and I really enjoyed playing through it on both PS3 and PC, and despite having the highest contrast filter with most colors it still seemed very dark at times. Luckily characters like Yusuf made the game more ambient and positive. The clubs were also a nice addition and had pretty cool atmospheres. Yet I still find Liberty City too depressive for my liking but GTA IV still was an outstanding GTA, shame it runs so bad on PCs and Consoles as it has a very good story and very adequate gameplay. Vice City however remains my favourite game.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I played GTA IV, The Lost & Damned as well as The Ballad of Gay Tony. While TBOGT is indeed the best out of the three and I really enjoyed playing through it on both PS3 and PC, and despite having the highest contrast filter with most colors it still seemed very dark at times. Luckily characters like Yusuf made the game more ambient and positive. The clubs were also a nice addition and had pretty cool atmospheres. Yet I still find Liberty City too depressive for my liking but GTA IV still was an outstanding GTA, shame it runs so bad on PCs and Consoles as it has a very good story and very adequate gameplay. Vice City however remains my favourite game.


Fair enough. And to be honest myself, while I understand the tone choices for GTA IV and The Lost & Damned so that they match the story, I don't like them that much for similar reasons to yours. When I want to revisit Liberty City, it's always TBoGT. And granted even in this incarnation, the city isn't as luminous as it could be.

As for running bad, does GTA IV run worse than the Episodes ? I know there are some differences, but from what I recall, since the last patches they run more or less the same. I can almost max it out on my GTX 750 Ti, it will hover around 57 fps, but there are two things that need to be done: shadows on medium and turn off the replay feature (this one needs a reboot in order to feel the effects). I found out that after that I can even max out the draw distance without any noticeable performance impact.


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*


----------



## UnrealEdge

GTA V impromptu screenshots, so forgot to remove HUD/radar sorry.


----------



## danycyo

*GTA V*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## -Ultima-

GTA V


----------



## bigaza2151




----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Do games like GTA V and Dying Light use some sort of warm color filter? They seem to look more yellow/brown than most games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me, BF3 made these type of filters popular.
> 
> After all, it's about looking good - not strictly realistic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Probably. They did it for GTA IV and Episodes of Liberty City. In each of the three campaigns (GTA IV + the two episodes) the city has a different tone.


it is chromatic aberration which you can't turn off in the option in neither gta 5 nor dying light. there is a fix you can do in the files for dying light to turn it off but none so far for gta 5. will have to wait a few more weeks untill you can edit gta 5"s files to turn it off. they added it in the last minute to jump on the troll meme of chromatic aberration since you cant see it on any of the screenshots they released before and its not present in the ps4 / ps3 version. absolutely disgusting.


----------



## kx11

The Forest










i know this is s*** but i'm bored so deal with it


----------



## C3321J6

Mortal Kombat X


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis Multiplayer


----------



## sti228

*Unreal Engine 4 - Titanic: Honor and Glory DEMO*


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## DividebyZERO

Wow, not enough GTAV shots lol...

Alien Isolation intro shots, 6400x3600






forgot about my AB OSD, no mods just in game settings otherwise.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Alien Isolation intro shots, 6400x3600
> 
> forgot about my AB OSD, no mods just in game settings otherwise.


Just so you know those are pre rendered videos


----------



## 222Panther222

Here's a gif i found gtav pc vs ps4 vs one, didn't think the difference would be this big. You can see the vegetation in the back as well as the sharpness of the ground.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Mafia II


----------



## C3321J6

Mortal Kombat X


----------



## Xealot

*Killing Floor 2 (Early Access):*





















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GrumpyOne

So is it sort of like Dying Light but with more gunplay and less melee weapons?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Just so you know those are pre rendered videos


Maybe i can make it up with some Metro LL Redux shots, at a measly medium and high setting no SSAA - 6400x3600


----------



## End3R

ACU


----------



## CryphicKing

@Doomlord, I've been busy for the last couple weeks, remind me what page I can find your last post and I will reply to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Here's a gif i found gtav pc vs ps4 vs one, didn't think the difference would be this big. You can see the vegetation in the back as well as the sharpness of the ground.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I afraid you got trolled by the gif provider my friend, making no mistake, those supposedly xone/ps4 shots are 100% 360/PS3 version, I personally clocked more than 40 hrs in ps4 version and just started PC version recently, to best PS4 version, your PC needs above 4G Vram and a decent CPU/GPU to turn everything above high. from what i've seen so far, PS4's texture are at PC's high, grass detail are at very high or ultra, vegetation draw distance are pretty identical. PC texture from normal to high alone require 1.5G Vram, some hardware scaling effect such as MSAA, TXAA, very high reflection, etc are what absent from PS4, but these effects are very hardware demanding.

just did a quick test on vegetation draw distance and texture. screens taken in different time of the day.




place where your gif shots were taken


ps4 version


PS4 texture vs PC normal texture



anyway, was here to post some MKX screenshots (PC)


----------



## Rebellion88

Some Killing Floor 2 and I must admit Tripwire have done a very good job.


----------



## 222Panther222

Thanks for the comparaison CryphicKing now it seems more reasonable, i totally forgot it was also out on the 360/ps3 too


----------



## Newbie2009

Am I right in saying the PS4 holds up pretty well against the PC version of GTA, bar the frame rate?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Am I right in saying the PS4 holds up pretty well against the PC version of GTA, bar the frame rate?


nope

unless i misunderstood you


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Am I right in saying the PS4 holds up pretty well against the PC version of GTA, bar the frame rate?


That's surprisingly true for GTA5, as said, you will need at least 4-8G Vram on your cards to match and surpass PS4 version by turning all the sliders/settings and advanced distance scaling etc to very high. but I was more surprised to see how scalable PC version is, so many graphical options and sliders, that means most audience will able to enjoy the game even with a low end rig, So this game is a win for everyone who choose to play on PC

for me personally, the locked 60fps set the biggest difference for me, the only reason i don't mind triple dipping.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis



Crysis 3


----------



## jmcosta

the main difference between pc and console on gta is the framerate and extended view distance
and any low-mid end pc can run 60fps on high, memory isn't a problem all cards have 2gb vram min since 2012?

KF2


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## TheRadik

*Killing Floor 2* is Insane!
































*GTA V*


----------



## Alex132

[Official] Screenshot of Your Games GTA:V Thread


----------



## kx11

since GTA V got weird shadows and no AO i'll give a rest until everything is fixed


----------



## 222Panther222

Kingdom Of Amalur: Reckoning


----------



## End3R

ACU


----------



## vmatt1203

Just picked up FC4 onsale, Despite bad user reviews I am blown away by the graphics so far.










































Side note: was looking back through the old 2008 and 2009 screenshots and it is amazing how far we have come. Also funny that I remember most those games looking way better then they actually do.


----------



## DividebyZERO

A few Vanishing of Ethan Carter shots 6400x3600(right click - open in new tab for full size)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*GTA V 4K & SweetFX*


__
https://flic.kr/p/segDfG


__
https://flic.kr/p/segDhW


__
https://flic.kr/p/rYYkJj


__
https://flic.kr/p/segDb3


__
https://flic.kr/p/sgvQT6


__
https://flic.kr/p/sgvQKR


----------



## CryphicKing

Everyone needs to try GTA5's FPS mode, it is that good.


----------



## Phaster89

how can you go into ironsights?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Kingdom Of Amalur: Reckoning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center
> 
> 
> ]


Now I want to play KoA again...


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> how can you go into ironsights?


on keyboard, mouse wheel forward, on ps4/x1 game pad, tap R3 when you aim in FPS mode.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3 this game runs quit well at very high settings


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## Newbie2009

Decided to pull trigger on GTA V. The first person mode and 60fps make it a different game in comparison to the PS3. Very impressed. Found playing it much more enjoyable than I did the older version.

Runs very well too.


----------



## th3illusiveman

cfx enabled?


----------



## kx11

GTA V


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> cfx enabled?


yup.


----------



## CryphicKing

GTA5


----------



## kx11

Project C.A.R.S


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> yup.


Any stuttering when driving fast?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any stuttering when driving fast?


Nope. Solid. Odd stutter just changing from gameplay to cutscene. Noticed that twice in 3 hours or so play.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nope. Solid. Odd stutter just changing from gameplay to cutscene. Noticed that twice in 3 hours or so play.


As soon as I enabled CFX, I get constant stutter when driving.

Can you post your settings?
What drivers are you using?
Do you have C states or HPET enabled?
HT enabled?

Thank you.


----------



## h2spartan

Tomb Raider. Had this game for so long and still haven't finished it. I'm at about 40% completion.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Tomb Raider. Had this game for so long and still haven't finished it. I'm at about 40% completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same, I've owned the game for about two years and I just started playing it last weekend. I think it's an incredible game; almost everything in it feels so natural. I have a couple of screens as well, but in Eyefinity.


----------



## kx11

gta 5

5000x7500










full size
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7703/17258134971_e8326e771d_o.jpg


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> As soon as I enabled CFX, I get constant stutter when driving.
> 
> Can you post your settings?
> What drivers are you using?
> Do you have C states or HPET enabled?
> HT enabled?
> 
> Thank you.


I will post when I am not drunk. Welcome.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> gta 5
> 
> 5000x7500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full size
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7703/17258134971_e8326e771d_o.jpg


GTA5 has that chromatic crap? Whats with the new games coming with this stuff, is the same crap i get when looking out the side of my glasses lens instead of directly. Nice shot though, just wish they would stop adding things that distort and take away clarity in games.


----------



## Saiyansnake




----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> GTA5 has that chromatic crap? Whats with the new games coming with this stuff, is the same crap i get when looking out the side of my glasses lens instead of directly. Nice shot though, just wish they would stop adding things that distort and take away clarity in games.


oh yeah GTA V got CA


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> GTA5 has that chromatic crap? Whats with the new games coming with this stuff, is the same crap i get when looking out the side of my glasses lens instead of directly. Nice shot though, just wish they would stop adding things that distort and take away clarity in games.


Agreed!!!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> GTA5 has that chromatic crap? Whats with the new games coming with this stuff, is the same crap i get when looking out the side of my glasses lens instead of directly. Nice shot though, just wish they would stop adding things that distort and take away clarity in games.


Yep, I hope somebody finds a way to remove it. Made a pretty nice difference in Dying Light and it was one of the first mods to come out.


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*
























*GTA V*


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice shots


----------



## th3illusiveman

Why does it seem like the AA settings in GTA 5 don't do anything? 2X MSAA and there are still alot of jaggies, even with 4X MSAA there are alot. That usually clears them away in most games.

GTA 5


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## Alex132

Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun

Tried to see how much Tiberian I could get


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V


----------



## Newbie2009

My settings for the person who was looking for info. Tesselation is maxed. 1600p. Distance, population maxed.

With MSAA X 2 disabled I get fps drop occasionally in random places when driving. When enabled I get it a little bit more. But overall runs brilliantly.

Also the fps drop happens randomly, because sometimes smooth as butter at a hugely busy junction, then a random drop on a quieter one.

I don't know what GTA Online performance is like, tried to play it once, failed to connect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> As soon as I enabled CFX, I get constant stutter when driving.
> 
> Can you post your settings?
> What drivers are you using? Newest betas
> Do you have C states or HPET enabled? No
> HT enabled? Yes
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## BradleyW

GTA V


----------



## kx11

gta v


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Spoiler: MaxPayne3( 2560x1440)!



















The Cautious One


----------



## Saq

Killing Floor 2


----------



## dcj123

Rate me, its my first time modifying a game, its skyrim of course


----------



## TheRadik

*Mortal Kombat X*


----------



## kx11

GTA V

Reshade


----------



## Alex132

GTA V at minimum on a 460 looks better than watchdogs at high on a 690.





Holding strong at 55-65FPS.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> GTA V at minimum on a 460 looks better than watchdogs at high on a 690.
> 
> Holding strong at 55-65FPS.


I preferred Watch Dogs personally. Here are a few of my shots. Proper monitor calibration required.


----------



## Silent Scone

Both have their perks. The water in Watch Dogs is pretty amazing.

It's just a little difficult to look at the game once you've played it and have much in the way of a positive emotion as the world however pretty is pretty barren in comparison


----------



## Newbie2009

Watchdogs was the worst game I played last year.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Watchdogs was the worst game I played last year.


I tried to like it, there just wasn't enough to do. Pretty miserable game once you've put several hours or more into it - and if you played it at launch - found your way around all the bugs and performance issues!

Not terrible on the face of it but as far as expectations go, hype is definitely the word of the day!

*Dragon Age: Inquisition*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

GTA V

Reshade
Rockstar editor
BWG


----------



## TamaDrumz76

I must be in the minority that thoroughly enjoyed Watch_Dogs... and with the worse mod, it was stunning looking. Biggest complaint was the seldom random performance drops.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I must be in the minority that thoroughly enjoyed Watch_Dogs... and with the worse mod, it was stunning looking. Biggest complaint was the seldom random performance drops.


I played it post launch with the worse mod and I agree it's a great looking game. I also did enjoy the gameplay of it. I even enjoyed going into first person and just driving around the city, obeying traffic laws and all lol.

That being said, as much fun as it was, I thought the story was paper thin and I couldn't find the protagonist Aiden relatable at all. The entire reason he is set on this bloody path of vengeance is because the other criminals he was stealing from hurt his family. Then not a day later Aiden is beating the **** out of someone and threatening to go after their innocent family as well, like, what?

And it didn't stop there, like when you chase down people who steal purses to be a good guy, yet at the same time, you're stealing thousands from every person you run past, but that guy that stole the old ladies purse... yea he's the bad guy. Not you, just didn't make any sense to me.

The multiplayer is REALLY fun though, still play that every now and then.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I must be in the minority that thoroughly enjoyed Watch_Dogs... and with the worse mod, it was stunning looking. Biggest complaint was the seldom random performance drops.


I'm with you. Massive fan of Watch Dogs. One of the best games I've played for a long time.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## Sterling84

GTA V


----------



## End3R

I swear with all the GTA V screenshots, I don't even feel like I need to buy it to experience it anymore.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Watchdogs was the worst game I played last year.


Watchdogs was bad, but it was Destiny that made me give up on console gaming altogether.


----------



## Rebellion88

Destiny had potential but it was just, how do I put it one dimensional maybe, do this and grind that. It felt patchy and less like a community.


----------



## Alex132




----------



## BradleyW

GTA V


----------



## Clukos

(The) LaFerrari in Driveclub










































































Beautiful car but i still prefer the P1 or the 918 over (The) LaFerrari









Edit: Bonus, a little video of me driving it around india


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## 222Panther222

Koa:reckoning


----------



## Alex132

I seem to be taking a very interesting and specific style towards customizing my character and my cars.
Note the character's clothes in the car too












I think I'm going to drink a bottle of wine while making a Shepherd's pie now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a quick couple, not been running any capture software thus far in this.

*GTA V*


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2


----------



## Curleyyy

*"Race Driver GRID"*

_- 8xQ SGSSAA -
- 1920 x 1080 -
- 16x AF -
- AO -_


----------



## Clukos

And the hybrid supercar pron continues, my fav from the holy trinity, the P1


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## BradleyW

*GTA V*


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GTA V*


Tattooed on the knuckles. Man my elbow was painful enough!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Clukos, those are wallpaper worthy


----------



## CryphicKing

Dirt Rally, surprisingly a good Rally "sim", graphically nothing compare to Drive Club, but able to beat Pcars by couple notch (technology wise).


----------



## 222Panther222

Oh memories, i remember playing Colin McRae Rally with a friend on a big old tv-cabinet who loocked like this in the basement. We played Colin McRae Rally, Daiblo ,Street Of Rage II and Sonic on the Sega Genesis almost non-stop, until the TV turned bright red and died.


----------



## Cybertox

Meh, Dirt Rally looks lame.


----------



## Alatar

Properly fired up KSP for the first time in ages, made an SLS style rocket and did an Apollo-ish mission with it:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Properly fired up KSP for the first time in ages, made an SLS style rocket and did an Apollo-ish mission with it:
> 
> *snip*


Have you ever KSP'd so hard, Kerbin had an ice age?


----------



## Alatar

Well that would happen when your rocket looks like a doomsday weapon...


----------



## andrews2547

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## Saq

Dirt 4


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3


Kerbal Space Program


----------



## kx11

Project C.A.R.S.

Reshade
debug commands


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*


----------



## kooldude.4141

Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor Random Screenshots. Playing it for the second time!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

DiRT Rally 4K & Sweetfx


__
https://flic.kr/p/snuUcb


__
https://flic.kr/p/spN6nv


__
https://flic.kr/p/rsZ4av


__
https://flic.kr/p/s6sRLF


__
https://flic.kr/p/spL3gF


__
https://flic.kr/p/rsMLaS


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8kyJZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/spN6P2


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8czPE


__
https://flic.kr/p/s6sScv


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Project C.A.R.S.
> 
> Reshade
> debug commands
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks Like a Great Game. I want to race so bad.

The Cautious One


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Project C.A.R.S.
> 
> Reshade
> debug commands
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's the process for taking normal screens again? The photo mode is crap and I can't seem to get ctrl+f working again in the replay mode.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What's the process for taking normal screens again? The photo mode is crap and I can't seem to get ctrl+f working again in the replay mode.


simply add ( -gold ) in launch options


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> simply add ( -gold ) in launch options


Yup, seems to be working fine!




(project cars)

Also some KSP minmus fails:


----------



## Saq

Star Wars Republic Commando in 1920x1080 resolution, with the 16.9 Fov fix.

Before the Fov switch:


And after:


And if your having trouble seeing if your game is running the 1920x1080 resolution fix, don't bother checking the graphics options, take a screenshot and check its resolution size.
These two websites will help you to fix your game: http://www.wsgf.org/dr/star-wars-republic-commando, http://steamcommunity.com/app/6000/discussions/0/620712364021919320/
And the hex editor that I used: http://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

SUIKODEN II

On My PC



The Cautious ONe


----------



## hrockh

GTA V


----------



## Newbie2009

Project Cars


----------



## BradleyW

*GTA V*


----------



## sti228

*Dirt Rally*


----------



## DarkLiberator

Random Project CARS shots. Some DS9X and DS6X shots with different resolutions.


__
https://flic.kr/p/s3ZHWm


__
https://flic.kr/p/rsbcQw


__
https://flic.kr/p/spbtxp


__
https://flic.kr/p/s3ZNjj


__
https://flic.kr/p/s7zY7C


__
https://flic.kr/p/s7HVrT


----------



## kzone75

*Next Car Game: Wreckfest*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*Skyrim (vanilla)







*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*Max Payne 3*


----------



## 222Panther222

Koa:reckoning


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/s96LcF


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8LtQw


__
https://flic.kr/p/ruK12T


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8dKjD


__
https://flic.kr/p/sa6u4H


__
https://flic.kr/p/s9Ywkm


__
https://flic.kr/p/spfCAh


__
https://flic.kr/p/ruxyJG


----------



## th3illusiveman

@ 2 fps?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> @ 2 fps?


Those shots are pretty low resolution (unless he just resized them to 1152x864 for the heck of it) so I'm sure the FPS was perfectly fine. Even with the most demanding mods and enb you can keep Skyrim at a smooth fps. That is until you start going into 4k+ resolutions.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Those shots are pretty low resolution (unless he just resized them to 1152x864 for the heck of it) so I'm sure the FPS was perfectly fine. Even with the most demanding mods and enb you can keep Skyrim at a smooth fps. That is until you start going into 4k+ resolutions.


Then I must be doing something wrong







At x1200 my Skyrim ran beautifully but at x1440 I get frequent sub 20fps drops. It's fine because I finished it a long time ago and now I just play it to look at the pretty


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s96LcF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s8LtQw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ruK12T
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s8dKjD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sa6u4H
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s9Ywkm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/spfCAh
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ruxyJG


What ENB are you running?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What ENB are you running?


Pretty sure the only way to get your rain like that is with one of the Grim and Somber ones, although he may have just used that as a starting point. You can edit/mix and match them.


----------



## taprosoft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> @ 2 fps?
> 
> LOL  It's was perfectly playable at 40fps+ on my rigs: q6700 r9 270 3gb ddr2. I'm sure it will run pretty well on higher end card & higher res since my rigs is fairly low.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Those shots are pretty low resolution (unless he just resized them to 1152x864 for the heck of it) so I'm sure the FPS was perfectly fine. Even with the most demanding mods and enb you can keep Skyrim at a smooth fps. That is until you start going into 4k+ resolutions.


Sorry about the low-res pics . My monitor is an ancient 4:3 one :lol: . I really wish i could take those shots in FullHD, maybe by downsampling though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What ENB are you running?


I'm using a modified version of CR ENB. You can get the rain from it or in some other ENBs (like Somber). Just enable the [RAIN] section in enbseries.ini.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Pretty sure the only way to get your rain like that is with one of the Grim and Somber ones, although he may have just used that as a starting point. You can edit/mix and match them.


I'm well aware it may be custom, I'm hoping its either not custom or is one he will give out. I would love to try it. Although I am pretty happy with the one I have had for ages now. I'll post a few pics. They aren't recent, but then again I haven't played in awhile either since I have to have it on my SSD for the load times to be bearable with my mod/enb/gridstoload setup, and I have left my game files and my mod organizer folder in backup space on my storage drive just to be safe since I am running the Windows 10 Tech Preview on my SSD. I did copy things over to my SSD a couple of days ago, I want to try a new archery mod that I found.

Anyway.. some of my pics.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> I'm using a modified version of CR ENB. You can get the rain from it or in some other ENBs (like Somber). Just enable the [RAIN] section in enbseries.ini.


AH, thanks. Will I find the ENB listed as CR ENB or does the CR stand for something? I haven't looked at the ENB section on the nexus in ages.


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland*


----------



## TheRadik

*WWE 2K15*


----------



## Alatar

KSP:

So three of my rookie kerbals (valentina and her crew) accidentally crashed their lander on Minmus and of course Jeb had to go and rescue them. Jeb also ended up crashing his lander but fortunately he's a godly pilot so it wasn't an issue


----------



## kx11

Wolf - Old Blood

Console commands
SWRE


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*

Finally managed to take some shots in fullHD throught downsampling







. Performance is not bad either: still playable at ~27fps







.


__
https://flic.kr/p/stJzMa


__
https://flic.kr/p/sap9fg


__
https://flic.kr/p/rwHHvY


__
https://flic.kr/p/sc97mA


__
https://flic.kr/p/stJK22
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> AH, thanks. Will I find the ENB listed as CR ENB or does the CR stand for something? I haven't looked at the ENB section on the nexus in ages.


yeah you can find CR ENB on Nexus. It s really worth a try.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

*4K DiRT Rally & Sweetfx*


__
https://flic.kr/p/su9LnR


__
https://flic.kr/p/scGhm2


__
https://flic.kr/p/srRJjQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/su9LNF


__
https://flic.kr/p/sczqgL


__
https://flic.kr/p/scye3y


__
https://flic.kr/p/scGi6t


__
https://flic.kr/p/scGidn


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> Finally managed to take some shots in fullHD throught downsampling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Performance is not bad either: still playable at ~27fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/stJzMa
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sap9fg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/rwHHvY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sc97mA
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/stJK22
> yeah you can find CR ENB on Nexus. It s really worth a try.


Yeah but it's so purdy


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Saq

The old blood:


----------



## Rebellion88




----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*
































_ART-..._


----------



## thegreatsquare

Settings, [stock clocks]:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jalal

Mist of Pandaria


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Illidan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## taprosoft

Let's stop these arguments and get back to our screenshots huh?









*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/rz55XT


__
https://flic.kr/p/stA4b7


__
https://flic.kr/p/svRpt4


__
https://flic.kr/p/scydHV


__
https://flic.kr/p/svHPX1


----------



## Cr4zy

*GTA V PC*












I've spent more time in editor than I have playing the game. I did the same with Shadow of Mordor and photomode, heh.









2560x1440; All ultra (except for very high grass and 2x MSAA)


----------



## sti228

*GTA V*


----------



## CryphicKing

Haven't posted any console screens in a while.

SoM PS4


----------



## kx11

Wolf Old Blood


----------



## Sadmoto

GTAV PC, med/high mixed settings @1080p


----------



## Ceadderman

What GPU are you running and what specs are you running? Those shots are awesomesauce!









Apologies for the bruh hahah, but I won't apologize for defending a valid opinion.









~Ceadder


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## Georgey123

How is Project Cars running for you?


----------



## kx11

Wolf Old Blood


----------



## vmatt1203

Just picked up Arma III and am loving every minute of it.

























One thing that kills me is it runs like poo with xfire


----------



## KillTheHype

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Am I right in saying the PS4 holds up pretty well against the PC version of GTA, bar the frame rate?


The only reason anyone should buy the GTA5 version for PC if they already had PS4 is mods.

The jump from PS3/360 to PS4/X1 was worth it but from the PS4/X1 absolutely not waste of money if you aren't modding.

Besides I always wait a year or two for PC versions to let the modders clean


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*

Masser and Secunda


__
https://flic.kr/p/sxfuL1


__
https://flic.kr/p/szzGZP


__
https://flic.kr/p/shXR8d

Grave


__
https://flic.kr/p/rFMFA2


----------



## h2spartan

GTA V


----------



## BradleyW

Wolfenstein The Old Blood


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Middle Earth : Shadow of Mordor


----------



## CryphicKing

Pcars & Dirt 4k


----------



## Clukos

The Witcher 2 in preparation for the wild hunt, still a beautiful game


----------



## sti228

*Dirt 3*


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*








































































--


----------



## sti228

*Unreal Engine 4 Demos*


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*GTA V*


----------



## Silent Scone

*Project Cars 1440p (4XMSAA)*





*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood 1440p (4XMSAA)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Curleyyy

*Race Driver GRID*

_Wasn't sure if I had posted this yet or not._


----------



## snipekill2445

_Stranded Deep_


----------



## DividebyZERO

Ultra mega awesome skyrim realism screenshot,





just kidding it was in my backyard but it made me think of skyrim when I was cutting it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Ultra mega awesome skyrim realism screenshot,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding it was in my backyard but it made me think of skyrim when I was cutting it.


If Crysis 4 is going to be a PC exclusive then it will look like that


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Ultra mega awesome skyrim realism screenshot,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding it was in my backyard but it made me think of skyrim when I was cutting it.


I lol'd


----------



## philhalo66

TRON Light Cycle game











ran the benchmark for kicks


----------



## End3R

Woolfe


----------



## CryphicKing

Just watched FFXV's tech demonstration and decide to check out PS4's FFXV demo. oh boy the game does look beautiful, even random NPCs are made of numerous polygons and coated with tons of details. animations are more fluid than sports games.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Woolfe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wolfe good? Looks good.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Wolfe good? Looks good.


I'm not too far in it, but it seems okay so far. The combat feels a bit stiff but I like the art direction.


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V



Prison *****es lol


----------



## Baasha




----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Just watched FFXV's tech demonstration and decide to check out PS4's FFXV demo. oh boy the game does look beautiful, even random NPCs are made of numerous polygons and coated with tons of details. animations are more fluid than sports games.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you need to download it during beta to be able to re-download? It's not showing up on the ps store for me.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Did you need to download it during beta to be able to re-download? It's not showing up on the ps store for me.


no, you will need to buy FF type 0 to get the demo code. or you can buy a code off from ebay. type-0 definitely aren't worth $59,99. FFXV demo was fun while it last but it's kind short. so these are the only ways.


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 2


----------



## End3R

Omg I absolutely love this game. It's a tactics RPG about power rangers. <3

Chroma Squad


























































































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Metro LL:Redux


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Metro LL:Redux
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


beautiful and underrated game.(only played original) 2033 redux is amazing too.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> beautiful and underrated game.(only played original) 2033 redux is amazing too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yep, story, game-play, atmosphere, graphics are very good, it's a game done right.


----------



## SLOWION

I still need to finish that game, I think I stopped with one or two levels to go


----------



## Saq

Resident Evil 5 gold.




If you want to do raid mode, make sure you have a few friends that own the game already, otherwise all your really getting is just single player.


----------



## Jalal

(World of Warcraft)







Many people don't know that Illidan is a bloodelf. Look who wants to laugh at the end in this trailer of Warcraft 3 TFT:


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't know that Illidan is a bloodelf. Look who wants to laugh at the end in this trailer of Warcraft 3 TFT:


Your screenshots would look a lot better if you zoomed in so it was first person and then push alt + z to remove your HUD.

Like this:


----------



## Jalal

in the book.

Where does first person look better?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> *in the book*.
> 
> Where does first person look better?


Sorry?

It looks better as it removes all the clutter on the screen. Unless you're trying to show off your character jumping or the spells in your action bars?


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## Jalal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Sorry?
> 
> It looks better as it removes all the clutter on the screen. Unless you're trying to show off your character jumping or the spells in your action bars?


I am asking about first person. And you begin your phrase by meaning the hud?

1. hud
2. first person.

dont mix, it's offensive.

Hud gone shows places, unknown situations. Hud shows real time. Continuation. Sequence, I am not showing landscapes or tables or a building. I am showing colors interacting in a time space. Life. Letters.

Ingame characters already have a story attached to them. No Hud characters need thousand pictures to explain where they actually are.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *GTA V*


Nice screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> I am asking about first person. And you begin your phrase by meaning the hud?
> 
> 1. hud
> 2. first person.
> 
> dont mix, it's offensive.
> 
> Hud gone shows places, unknown situations. Hud shows real time. Continuation. Sequence, I am not showing landscapes or tables or a building. I am showing colors interacting in a time space. Life. Letters.
> 
> Ingame characters already have a story attached to them. No Hud characters need thousand pictures to explain where they actually are.


This is a screenshots thread, not a thread about your geographical location in an MMO. Due to all the interface cluster your screenshots look lame. Do as he suggested if you want them to look clean and visually appealing.


----------



## kzone75

*Titanic - Honor and Glory Demo*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sti228

*DiRT Rally*


----------



## Toology

GTA 5 with a few mods i have been working on.


----------



## 222Panther222

Dying Light (PS4)




So far game-play is not bad but repetitive, it's not really a graphical showcase either. Wouldn't pay 70$ for it.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Dying Light (PS4)
> 
> So far game-play is not bad but repetitive, it's not really a graphical showcase either. Wouldn't pay 70$ for it.


Well it's on a console.... kinda explains why lol


----------



## Pandora's Box

Witcher 3, max settings 3440x1440


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well it's on a console.... kinda explains why lol


I think they did a good job on the ps4 but game-play, ambiance, story is meh,another game to be forgotten with time.


----------



## NapalmV5

witcher3 @ 8k 7680x4320 max settings


----------



## taprosoft

8k res







The Witcher 3 does look good though








Still playing with the "old" Skyrim









*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/taJvqq


__
https://flic.kr/p/sVr1Xy


__
https://flic.kr/p/td5GyF


__
https://flic.kr/p/td6tR4


__
https://flic.kr/p/sVu4P1


----------



## TheCautiousOne

2560x1440 Ultra everything.

TCO


----------



## Somasonic

hnnnnnggg! Why does everything look so blurry!?!?!

Edit: I've seen this in some screenshots and not in others. I want to say it looks like a bad FXAA implementation or the like but the Geralt character model looks great (not blurry).


----------



## 222Panther222

Witcher 2: Assassin Of Kings: Enhanced Edition


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3

CE table by jim2point0


----------



## Unknownm

Project Cars, glitches




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sadmoto

Started the witcher 3 and gotta say it runs waaay better then I expected on my 7870xt @ stock. I have almost everything maxed with a few things on high like foliage density (I've noticed this is a fps killer compared to other settings) but of course hair works is off (with it on i go down to 20-30 avg). I get 29-50 fps with a mix of ultra/high @1080p with 4x msaa through driver instead of whatever the ingame AA is, and that 29 fps I have only seen ONCE in about 4 hours of playing.


----------



## Clukos

I'll be original and post a Witcher 3 gif


















The animations/physics in this game are incredible. I am running almost everything maxed with hairworks off and only foliage distance + shadows on high at a pretty solid 60 fps, loving the game so far.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalal*
> 
> (World of Warcraft)
> 
> Many people don't know that Illidan is a bloodelf. Look who wants to laugh at the end in this trailer of Warcraft 3 TFT:


he was born a nightelf and became something else, but he is and never was no bloodelf.


----------



## CryphicKing

The wticher 3, looks better than I expected, but DA:I is vastly superior.


----------



## TheRadik

*The Darkness II*


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher III*


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> The wticher 3, looks better than I expected, but DA:I is vastly superior.


Da:I is completely static and has no time of day as well as no dynamic weather system, i don't think it's a fair comparison to be honest. Overall The Witcher 3 looks way better to me and more alive, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> *Da:I is completely static and has no time of day as well as no dynamic weather system*, i don't think it's a fair comparison to be honest. Overall The Witcher 3 looks way better to me and more alive, if that makes any sense.


I do not believe those are points in favour for TW3 in terms of graphics. For me as well, DAI looks better.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *The Witcher III*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That shot is the Bees Kneess

TCO


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I do not believe those are points in favour for TW3 in terms of graphics. For me as well, DAI looks better.


I am surprised judging by your signature


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I am surprised judging by your signature


Chimp Challenge, 3x Participant?


----------



## velocd

Witcher 3 is vastly superior to DA:I to me, but I consider graphics more than merely who has better textures or anti-aliasing. The atmosphere, ambiance, environment, artistic direction, and animations of The Witcher 3 makes DA:I pale in comparison. Witcher 3 characters have expressions, BioWare's engine seems incapable of it. The skies, especially during sunset/sunrise, are magnificent. The winds, well, what other RPG has real wind physics (i.e. not scripted) that affect all vegetation, water and cloths around it? Oh and storms. Yea.

The water in TW3 could be much improved, namely reflections. (Refraction would be cool too)


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I do not believe those are points in favour for TW3 in terms of graphics. For me as well, DAI looks better.


Yup, give it 2 month after everyone beat the game, they will be more open minded about what each game has to offer on graphical side, the witcher 3 might be a better game, but as far as technology used in rendering, there isn't much to compete with DA:I

Edit: Skyrim shots looked nice


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Yup, give it 2 month after everyone beat the game, they will be more open minded about what each game has to offer on graphical side, the witcher 3 might be a better game, but as far as technology used in rendering, there isn't much to compete with DA:I
> 
> Edit: Skyrim shots looked nice


Yeah i agree, DA:I has superior visuals in almost everyway. Both games are awesome ( i lean more towards TW3 myself ) but i cant help but feel that TW3 lost alot of its visual enhancements since its trailer debut. But none the less i love both games


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Yeah i agree, DA:I has superior visuals in almost everyway.


Please, DA:I doesn't even come close to TW3 in facial expressions (and body expressions in general). BioWare's characters react poorly or as if every part of their face was injected with botox. TW3 is closer to L.A. Noire.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Please, DA:I doesn't even come close to TW3 in facial expressions (and body expressions in general). BioWare's characters react poorly or as if every part of their face was injected with botox. TW3 is closer to L.A. Noire.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Witcher 3 is vastly superior to DA:I to me, but I consider graphics more than merely who has better textures or anti-aliasing. The atmosphere, ambiance, environment, artistic direction, and animations of The Witcher 3 makes DA:I pale in comparison. Witcher 3 characters have expressions, BioWare's engine seems incapable of it. The skies, especially during sunset/sunrise, are magnificent. The winds, well, what other RPG has real wind physics (i.e. not scripted) that affect all vegetation, water and cloths around it? Oh and storms. Yea.
> 
> The water in TW3 could be much improved, namely reflections. (Refraction would be cool too)


Global lighting pipeline, polygon budget on character and asset creation, number of shader variety determinate 70% of a game's look, DA:I had decisive lead in each of these regard. feel free to compare trees, grasses, buildings, from both games when you have a chance, then it come down to largest artistic effort such texturng, material set up pipeline, vfx styling, for example particle system and post processing. DA:! also handled much better. whether you talk about technology or arts, DA:I is a superior product for visual.

Animation has little to do with a game's engine, modeling and animation were mostly done on 3rd party software before been exported to game's middle ware for QA, yes the witcher 3 did better job on animation in most areas, but please note,, DA:I isn't single character combat originated, the game is designed to be semi turn based combat with a team , and your main character's facial can be customized to any size and shape, so spending large effort on facial and combat animation doesn't make much sense to suit the game's nature in the first place or definitely not on priority list., while the witcher 3 did a better job at animation than DA:I, but neither games' animation can be said as astonishingly good(compare to FFXV for example) and facial expression at LA Norie lvl? lol!! sorry, that's pure fanboyism.


----------



## Ceadderman

Sure but can you make dragon armor in TW3?









~Ceadder ;drink:


----------



## Clukos

The dynamic nature of The Witcher 3 puts it above DA:I for me. In Dragon Age time of day and weather changed according to location, plus it had loading in almost every door. They are not even in the same league. Skin shading is also in favor of The Witcher.

Da:I

TW3

Da:I

TW3


I've played about 70 hours of Da:I and around 30 hours of TW3, overall as a technical package (including physics, animations, time of day, weather) there is no contest between the two, TW3 wins easily.

My playtime in both games


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3

CE table by Jim2point0
user.ini modified for resolution
SRWE

8000x4500


----------



## velocd

*Witcher 3*

5K DSR resized to 1080p. Sharpening set to max, post-processing AA disabled. No INI or SweetFX changes, maybe later. Using CE table from deadendthrills.com for FoV tuning, time of day, and some camera stuff.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The dynamic nature of The Witcher 3 puts it above DA:I for me. In Dragon Age time of day and weather changed according to location, plus it had loading in almost every door. They are not even in the same league. Skin shading is also in favor of The Witcher.
> 
> Da:I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TW3
> 
> Da:I
> 
> TW3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played about 70 hours of Da:I and around 30 hours of TW3, overall as a technical package (including physics, animations, time of day, weather) there is no contest between the two, TW3 wins easily.
> 
> My playtime in both games


Sorry, but your comparison is basised, TW3 indeed did a better job on characters and animation than DA;I(not by much) no one was denying that, and that's the only area you choose to compare, other than that DA:I leads in nearly all areas. Also bear in mind that TW3 main character only has one type of face to worry about throughout the whole game while DA:I's main character's face and body modules can be customized from any size and shape. but neither game come close to be one of the best out there. Once you finished the game, you will probably look at both games fairly.

Terrains DA:I easily



Tessellation, texture, material work etc. DA;I easily




Alpha assets grass, trees, buildings etc. DA:I



PBR based material work, TW3 claimed they have used PBR pipeline, but I can hardly spot any PBR elements. moonlight specular highlight on the floor suface from DA:I for example. DA;I




Particles, fire, smokes, dust, etc DA:I


----------



## velocd

@CryphicKing - You're needlessly technical. You can cite all the game engine differences you want, but for most of us it comes down to artistic direction.

In every screenshot you linked I prefer how Witcher 3 looks. DA:I feels rigid, static and linear to me. TW3 is vibrant and alive. Ultimately it's down to personal preference.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> @CryphicKing - You're needlessly technical. You can cite all the game engine differences you want, but for most of us it comes down to artistic direction.
> 
> In every screenshot you linked I prefer how Witcher 3 looks. DA:I feels rigid, static and linear to me. TW3 is vibrant and alive. Ultimately it's down to personal preference.


And it's not even that. DA:I is completely _static_. Nothing moves like in the witcher (trees, bushes all react to physics realistically). No dynamic weather system, no time of day. Each location is handpicked by developers to be exactly like it is from the time you move into it and 10 hours later. No actual cities you enter, more like a set of enclosed locations. In addition, most doors you encounter are followed by a 20-30 second loading screen. It's not even in the same league in terms of scope. I've played a hell of a lot DA:I maxed and i know how it looks, but in motion i highly prefer the Witcher because everything blends together perfectly.

I'll repost the gif from 2 pages ago










I played 77 hours of DA:I, in that time i never encountered anything that blended together so well (shadows, animation, physics, particles).


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3 looks better because DA I is published by EA


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Witcher 3 looks better because DA I is published by EA


/thread on the issue!


----------



## xokan

DA-I is semi-open world with invisible walls, not "real" open world like a TW3. For me, TW3 looks better than DA-I in 80% of time.


----------



## moustang

In my opinion, DA:I looks very last-gen to me when the game is in motion. Sure, you can point out some pretty static screenshots, highlight this effect or that effect, but when you're actually playing the game it looks like what it really is, an Xbox 360/PS3 game that has had a few effects added for the PC version. As others have said, the world is static and very compartmentalized. There are no dynamic changes. The characters are lifeless and don't even match up to The Witcher 2, much less The Witcher 3 with animations, expressions, and detail. Yes, in a screenshot the grass looks better, but when playing the game you never get a storm blowing in and see the effects that changes in lighting, wind, and rain have on that grass like you do in The Witcher 3.

There are two was to judge graphics. Purely technical, or visual appeal. From a purely technical standpoint I would say the games are about equal. DA:I clearly does some things better while The Witcher 3 clearly does other things better. However, on the more subjective point of visual appeal I personally feel that The Witcher 3 is a generation ahead of DA:I. It has far more of a "living world" look and feel graphically, while DA:I is what it is. Static sets that you can walk through, everything fully staged. In fact I would liken it to a stage show more than a living world. Like you're on a giant Hollywood movie lot, walking from set to set. Looks pretty from the front, but don't peek behind the wall or you'll see the plywood backing holding it up.

And as for the technical side, I think far too much credit is given to DA:I's prebaked lighting. Looks good at the right angles, but you can see cases where it breaks down and it's obvious that they're using static lightmaps, not dynamic shadowing. For example, the character on the bottom whose shadow doesn't line up to the feet right.



Or how the pole by the well casts a shadow, but the rope hanging from it does not.



It's easy to say this reflection method on this one surface looks better when you're ignoring the 2005 environmental lighting and shadow maps on a static surface. That's why the environment doesn't move in DA:I, they would have to use dynamic environmental lighting and shadows which would drastically reduce their ability to use other effects and still get reasonable performance from the game. It's much easier to make the trees and grass static and use 2005 static lighting and shadow maps. Then you only need to worry about how pretty your reflection is on a shiny surface rather than how accurate your lighting is on everything on the screen.


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Witcher 3 is vastly superior to DA:I to me, but I consider graphics more than merely who has better textures or anti-aliasing. The atmosphere, ambiance, environment, artistic direction, and animations of The Witcher 3 makes DA:I pale in comparison. Witcher 3 characters have expressions, BioWare's engine seems incapable of it. The skies, especially during sunset/sunrise, are magnificent. The winds, well, what other RPG has real wind physics (i.e. not scripted) that affect all vegetation, water and cloths around it? Oh and storms. Yea.
> 
> The water in TW3 could be much improved, namely reflections. (Refraction would be cool too)


Amen! I have played both games maxed, and W3 takes the cake for me. Especially with the nice little extras that physx provides!

The weather system and day\night cycle are the best I've seen since STALKER SoC back in 2007

Plus, W3 is an immensely FUN game - whereas DA:I bored me to tears after 12 hours - to the point where everything felt like a grind.

W3 is epic, and will go down as one fo the best RPG's of all time. Yes, all time.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

The Cautious One


----------



## moustang

One more comparison, and then I'm done.

DA:I


TW3









I'm sorry, but I just cannot see how anyone can honestly say DA:I has the better graphics.


----------



## BradleyW

Life Is Strange EP3

3K + 8MSAA



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Do you share any of your ENB configs?


----------



## Clukos

Geralt in 4k



Notice the detail in his weapons and armor. Great stuff.


----------



## erayser

Just started playing Witcher3 last night (mainly playing with graphics settings). Less than 2 years... and I need to upgrade my GPU's.









Plays better on one monitor, but I need my NVidia Surround.... LOL...



Just in case... yes, it is a screen capture from my computer, but made an overlay in Photoshop psd to put my screenshots behind.


----------



## Clukos

Well Kepler runs really bad on this game, nvidia said they are looking into it.

edit: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/833016/geforce-700-600-series/gtx-780-possible-fail-as-performance-in-the-witcher-3-wild-hunt-/post/4537394/#4537394


----------



## DividebyZERO

Mirrors edge, this one is surprisingly good performance and visuals for it's age. Defintely going to give it a go since i've never played it much but its got me immersed now.

6400x3600 shots.


----------



## DreamScar

DAI: Single 7970




TW3: Single 7970







Certain things Ive noticed are the level of fine environmental detail in DAI. TW3 Characters and skin look better by comparison but the environments do not. Although I do feel more "connected" to the story and lore with TW3 than DAI. And the environments have alot to do with it.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Just some random shots of Ryse and DA:I

I don't know why people gave so much grief to Ryse, it was a fun game.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickle Pickle*
> 
> I don't know why people gave so much grief to Ryse, it was a fun game.


Because it's a repetitive mess of a game. The only thing Ryse has going for it is the technical department, everything else falls apart. I couldn't even finish the damn thing.

Female design comparison between DA:I and TW3


----------



## th3illusiveman

You pick the ugliest character in DA:I to make your comparison? :/ weak dude....

Anyways, to me TW3 looks significantly better than DA:I. I have a lot of praise for what bioware achieved in dragon age inquisition, but as stated it doesn't look as alive as the witcher does, It feels like you're moving through a big lifeless world and when you put both of them under a microscope it's clear that CDPR paid alot more attention to the finer details.

It's got some good things going for it (material based rendering, skin rendering, Frostbite lighting system, amazing texture detail) but overall the witcher 3 is just a step ahead i feel. I really wish bioware made the quests and monster variety better in DA:I.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> You pick the ugliest character in DA:I to make your comparison? :/ weak dude....


He's comparing graphics not tits


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> He's comparing graphics not tits


Next comparison..graphical Tits...TW3 VS DA: I i think TW3 may take it by volume if you consider the good and bad lol


----------



## snipekill2445

Don't forget Skyrim mods hahaha


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Don't forget Skyrim mods hahaha


Half of the Skyrim mods are for tits so i don't think that's a fair competition








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> You pick the ugliest character in DA:I to make your comparison? :/ weak dude...


I am just kidding dude, played quite a bit of Inquisition and i really disliked the character design in general, both male and female.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Black Mesa love. haha man the nostalgia


----------



## Prophet4NO1

HL finally looks the way you remember it. lol


----------



## Clukos




----------



## Wishmaker

Still finishing up DAI. Won't continue TW3 until this is done and every mm of the map designed by BW has been explored. (also waiting for better AMD drivers when it comes to the witcher







). I am also running a 3 melee composition for nightmare. Busted Hakkon with 2 KE, 1 Tempest, and one Champion







.


----------



## Clukos

TW3 maxed @ 1440p, no reshade/sweetfx applied here


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Raw, No Mods.

TCO

( I have the last one as my background, Love it.)


----------



## LucidSnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> TW3 maxed @ 1440p, no reshade/sweetfx applied here


These Witcher 3 screenshots are truly spectacular. This game is one of the main reasons I'm building a new rig this year.


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3










i hardly got anytime to screenshot , i'm enjoying this game a lot


----------



## Qu1ckset

I wasnt happy with the performance of my 780ti with Witcher 3 so im waiting till NV fixes with drivers or till i upgrade, plus im still playing DA:I im about 60hours in!


----------



## 222Panther222

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## LucidSnake

With the new Mass Effect rumors swirling I have been replaying them. Here are a few favorites from Mass Effect 2:


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidSnake*
> 
> With the new Mass Effect rumors swirling I have been replaying them. Here are a few favorites from Mass Effect 2:


Not gonna knock you playing an awesome game, but just curious, you aren't doing this to import a save file to the next one are you? Because AFAIK it's a completely new story in the same universe but much further in the future. I'm pretty sure they are using it as the first game of a new "series" so I don't think the choices will carry over from 3 to to the new one. (I don't think it's being called 4)


----------



## LucidSnake

No, nothing like that. It's just one of my favorite franchises and the rumors have be kind of excited and feeling nostalgic. Hoping for some solid news this E3.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucidSnake*
> 
> No, nothing like that. It's just one of my favorite franchises and the rumors have be kind of excited and feeling nostalgic. Hoping for some solid news this E3.


Good stuff!


----------



## erayser

Still playing with my Photoshop overlay psd file for my Eyefinity/NVidia Surround Screenshot maker. I added screen glare on the 3rd monitor. Testing with random screenshot of the past... and new.

Alien Isolation:


Mass Effect 2 - Miranda butt shot


Witcher 3


----------



## th3illusiveman

make the background black and zoom in on it. The stands of the monitor are irrelevant


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*

Some green flora


__
https://flic.kr/p/sAHMdq


__
https://flic.kr/p/txMdtX


__
https://flic.kr/p/sASnfr


__
https://flic.kr/p/txqyao


__
https://flic.kr/p/t9v2iZ


----------



## Pandora's Box

Assassins Creed Unity: Max Settings 3440x1440


----------



## erayser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> make the background black and zoom in on it. The stands of the monitor are irrelevant


I appreciate the suggestion... thank you...

I tried a black background... but didn't work well... especially when posting. It looked like a black frame... similar to the white background. I just made the background transparent with some drop shadowing.


(click for larger image)


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3 Custom SFX / LOD (1440p)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Is this SweetFX 2.0 + ReShade?
Can you repost your SweetFX file here please?

Thank you, shots look great!


----------



## DiaSin

*Skyrim*




*Batman: Arkham Origins*
I am running physx off my CPU as I have an AMD gpu, so that is the cause for the artifacts on a couple of the physcs objects in the last image.


----------



## Saq

60 Seconds: (fun game)





Made it to day 43.


----------



## Faraz

Pillars of Eternity. That Baldur's Gate nostalgia.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is this SweetFX 2.0 + ReShade?
> Can you repost your SweetFX file here please?
> 
> Thank you, shots look great!


+1

Please.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> +1
> 
> Please.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1505077/official-the-witcher-3-information-discussion-thread/730#post_23948962 Here is Silent's SFX profile. I'm using it right now as you can see he did a phenomenal job, be sure and let him know








*The Witcher 3 Silent's SFX*


----------



## Stein3x

*Deadfall Adventures*


----------



## CryphicKing

TW3, this game is ridiculous


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Black Mesa love. haha man the nostalgia
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got really excited thinking Black Mesa was 100% complete. I was prepared to drop my money for it lol.


----------



## Stein3x

_*The Witcher³*_


----------



## EDGERRIES




----------



## xokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> _*The Witcher³*_
> 
> /CENTER]


This looks like Real World.

Nice screens.


----------



## Stein3x

Thanks man , glad you like them. I carefully choose the right ToD with small steps every time until i find the best lighting for the scene. All the shots are from 5K with reshade adjustments per image


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> Thanks man , glad you like them. I carefully choose the right ToD with small steps every time until i find the best lighting for the scene. All the shots are from 5K with reshade adjustments per image


Yeah they are actually frighteningly realistic









Amazing man, Truly amazing.


----------



## Wishmaker

***HAKKON DLC ARMOUR! Major Spoilers***


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*GTA V*


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within


----------



## DividebyZERO

6400x3600 in game shots(playable) of GTAV - no mod/just vanilla as you can tell.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> Thanks man , glad you like them. I carefully choose the right ToD with small steps every time until i find the best lighting for the scene. All the shots are from 5K with reshade adjustments per image


Yeah incredible screens! Seems like this game shines in higher resolutions


----------



## Toology

The Witcher 3, Damn this game is awesome.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // Sweetfx // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tDZWfU


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEiW4P


__
https://flic.kr/p/tBY8sJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tAY8ce


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein3x*
> 
> *Deadfall Adventures*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The game looks very impressive in terms of graphics considering the fact that it has been released back in 2013. Very nice screenshots.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // Sweetfx // Visual V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tDZWfU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tEiW4P
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tBY8sJ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tAY8ce


Which SFX preset? Those look really good.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Which SFX preset? Those look really good.


Its my WIP Sfx Preset in combination with Visual V. Still BETA Settings, im glad you like it.









GTA V - 4K // Sweetfx // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tpoAC8


__
https://flic.kr/p/tDvaVw


__
https://flic.kr/p/tpoqxZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFWAYF


----------



## TheRadik

GTA V


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGRDtD


__
https://flic.kr/p/tqgxnj


__
https://flic.kr/p/sL1WsZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEvM27


__
https://flic.kr/p/tqfC4y


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGxfJy


----------



## remotehuman

^ What is sweet fx and visual v and how do I run it?? That looks absolutely amazing


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remotehuman*
> 
> ^ What is sweet fx and visual v and how do I run it?? That looks absolutely amazing


Thank you sir. SweetFX & Visual V are Graphic / Visual Enhance Mods.(more info & Install Tutorials ->Google)









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tHNbCw


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFM2Rm


__
https://flic.kr/p/tHN9Qy


__
https://flic.kr/p/tHN9aW


__
https://flic.kr/p/sMgZca


__
https://flic.kr/p/trwASE


__
https://flic.kr/p/trvNm1


__
https://flic.kr/p/trEhKk


----------



## BradleyW

GTA V is one of the few games that look better without adjustments or mods.


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tstudC


__
https://flic.kr/p/sNdTFk


__
https://flic.kr/p/sN3BBs


__
https://flic.kr/p/sNdUGt


__
https://flic.kr/p/sNdV9R


__
https://flic.kr/p/tJJXjC


__
https://flic.kr/p/tsBieM


__
https://flic.kr/p/tstxGb


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tstudC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sNdTFk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sN3BBs
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sNdUGt
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sNdV9R
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tJJXjC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tsBieM
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tstxGb


Outlaw, your GTA V settings/mods are looking great. Would love to give them a go when you're all done, if you're willing to share. These shots and the others you posted above are lookin' really nice. Great job.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Outlaw, your GTA V settings/mods are looking great. Would love to give them a go when you're all done, if you're willing to share. These shots and the others you posted above are lookin' really nice. Great job.


Thanks alot for your comment mate, yeah when im finished with the Settings i will share them. Have a nice day, cheers.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKfdLe


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKfei6


__
https://flic.kr/p/tsE4c3


__
https://flic.kr/p/sNebhY


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGUwuJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/sNpyhZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tJVyeN


__
https://flic.kr/p/tsE9e7


----------



## Curleyyy

*DiRT Rally*

_1080p ultra without downsampling._


----------



## RuneDunes

GTA VCS in PCSX2. 6x Upscale, with DSR and SweetFX. It also runs very well maintaining 60fps 95% of the time.


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/sPnrt6


__
https://flic.kr/p/ttBrKC


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLjuDP


__
https://flic.kr/p/ttKFa8


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKT9cs


__
https://flic.kr/p/sPnpip


----------



## Fresh Sheep

Outlaw, those screenies are fantastic. You've done a really nice job on those sweetfx settings!

Keep it up.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

GTA Online



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DreamScar

TW3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh Sheep*
> 
> Outlaw, those screenies are fantastic. You've done a really nice job on those sweetfx settings!
> 
> Keep it up.


Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Screenies
















GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLBXVu


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLWZYc


__
https://flic.kr/p/tumLMG


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLBZjm


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLX2oB


__
https://flic.kr/p/sPVUCU


__
https://flic.kr/p/tumNRw


__
https://flic.kr/p/sPVVWq


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLX4Xp


__
https://flic.kr/p/tumQLd


----------



## Blackops_2

*The Witcher 3*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMyPP9


__
https://flic.kr/p/sQSSvN


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMyRLA


__
https://flic.kr/p/sQSUWu


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvimmL


----------



## BradleyW

When I use SweetFX 2.0 + ReShade, I'm unable to toggle the profile with scroll lock. Profiles work, as the colour changes clearly. I just can't toggle.


----------



## DividebyZERO

W3 of course
6400x3600 everything maxed except Hairworks off, and No AA


----------



## kzone75

*GTA V*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNhsHB


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvza3S


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNaSRz


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvHtWZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/sRk4yB


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNaUq6


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMQHeo


__
https://flic.kr/p/sR9NJh


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMQCZb


__
https://flic.kr/p/sR9KS5


----------



## Silent Scone

https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/visualv/download

Really good tool, easy to use.


----------



## Saq

Catlateral damage.









A nice little distraction, for about 10 minutes.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When I use SweetFX 2.0 + ReShade, I'm unable to toggle the profile with scroll lock. Profiles work, as the colour changes clearly. I just can't toggle.


have you tried f12...some profiles i've downloaded have changed the toggle key.


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3 1440p (Custom SFX / ini)*






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> have you tried f12...some profiles i've downloaded have changed the toggle key.


I will give it a try, thank you.
BTW, it is Silent Scone's profile I am using.


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvVC2S


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvVX7Y


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNwbB4


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLbxqG


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNwddF


__
https://flic.kr/p/sRFraT


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvVzgw


__
https://flic.kr/p/sRv7cJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNCWvv


__
https://flic.kr/p/sRv8B7


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> have you tried f12...some profiles i've downloaded have changed the toggle key.


Did not toggle. I've pretty much tried every key on the KB. Which file specifies the toggle key?


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUH8aJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUH9ku


__
https://flic.kr/p/tRRpoB


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUHbvS


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUTzrR


__
https://flic.kr/p/tz94Uy


__
https://flic.kr/p/tzh4YK


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUTCmD


__
https://flic.kr/p/sUHgry


__
https://flic.kr/p/tRRwng


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did not toggle. I've pretty much tried every key on the KB. Which file specifies the toggle key?


Will look when I get home tonight. do you see reshade startup when the game launches? are you running any background programs?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

*BeamNG.drive*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Will look when I get home tonight. do you see reshade startup when the game launches? are you running any background programs?


Yes, I see the message, and the colour profile is working. Just can't toggle. No progs in the background. Thank you.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tAp4y7


__
https://flic.kr/p/tAoHmm


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tAp4y7


May I copy this image to my computer as a desktop or keep sake?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> May I copy this image to my computer as a desktop or keep sake?


Of course you can, doubt he will mind.


----------



## pez

OutlawTuNeR =/= Cybertox


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> OutlawTuNeR =/= Cybertox


I see nothing wrong with someone using an image from this thread for personal use.


----------



## pez

Just generally disrespectful to assume you had the authority to answer a question that was not pertaining to you.


----------



## Newbie2009

lol


----------



## g0tsl33p14

wat? Generally the screenshots are disrespectful to GTAV then, it would shut this thread down...


----------



## pez

Obviously it's a trivial thing, just pointing out assuming responsibility/ownership (whatever the case) of something was the issue.


----------



## Cybertox

I didnt mean to disrespect OutlawTuner in any way. But your complaint is kind of pathetic.

If I somehow offended OutlawTuner then I apologize.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I didnt mean to disrespect OutlawTuner in any way. But your complaint is kind of pathetic.
> 
> If I somehow offended OutlawTuner then I apologize.


I obviously got my point across, and you apologized out of respect. That was my purpose. Was it trivial? Yes. Did I already state that? Yes. Adding pathetic on top of that was unnecessary.

Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Cybertox

lol. Whatever. But so that people know. All the screenshots that I personally upload here can be downloaded and used for personal use.


----------



## Curleyyy

I've been using people's screenshots from this thread for ages, without _permission._ ***** sorry not sorry. ban me. do it.


----------



## the9quad

Guys, guys calm down. I give everyone permission to download any screenshot on the internet. To pez, if he wanted to keep it personal he could have either not posted it or watermarked it.welcome to the internet.

Lol can i have permsiion to right click save as? What the heck! Btw cybertox answering a question asked to outlawtuner was less disrespectful than you defending a perceived slight to outlawtuner as if you were outlawtuner.?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did not toggle. I've pretty much tried every key on the KB. Which file specifies the toggle key?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Will look when I get home tonight. do you see reshade startup when the game launches? are you running any background programs?


Hey guys, it's a known issue with Reshade, I've read that they are working on it. Everything works, you just can't toggle it on and off.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Guys, guys calm down. I give everyone permission to download any screenshot on the internet. To pez, *if he wanted to keep it personal he could have either not posted it or watermarked it.welcome to the internet.*
> 
> Lol can i have permsiion to right click save as? What the heck! Btw cybertox answering a question asked to outlawtuner was less disrespectful than you defending a perceived slight to outlawtuner as if you were outlawtuner.?


I agree with the9quad. Legally you can use any image for personal use, unless stated otherwise in the form of written information or via a water mark. If people really want to get into it, anything you post is owned by OCN unless stated otherwise (IIRC). One may argue that the game publishers and/or developers actually own the screenshots as it is their product. But as a general rule, forums are public domain. Anything copyright free that's posted becomes part of that open information platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Hey guys, it's a known issue with Reshade, I've read that they are working on it. Everything works, you just can't toggle it on and off.


Thanks dude. Hopefully it is fixed soon.

Witcher 3, Ultra, 60FPS, SFX+ReShade:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*



*GTA V*


----------



## 222Panther222

FF XII PCSX2





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Star Citizen*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTA V*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tSPnL1


__
https://flic.kr/p/tUNP41


__
https://flic.kr/p/tUNSaw


__
https://flic.kr/p/tUNUCN


__
https://flic.kr/p/tCGMhF


__
https://flic.kr/p/tSPyqC


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVhy9e


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVhzv2


__
https://flic.kr/p/tCyyXf


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tSPnL1
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tUNP41
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tUNSaw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tUNUCN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tCGMhF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tSPyqC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tVhy9e
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tVhzv2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tCyyXf


Those screens look good
Can you tell me how did you get this stuff up? Link would be nice


----------



## g0tsl33p14

For clarity, I asked so as to not lurk. What a warm welcome from you.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Those screens look good
> Can you tell me how did you get this stuff up? Link would be nice


I know right? I've tried a few SweetFX settings and Visual V and mine looks nothing like it.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Those screens look good
> Can you tell me how did you get this stuff up? Link would be nice


Thank you, I just installed Mod called Visual V + my WIP SweetFX Settings.

Google for VisualV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I know right? I've tried a few SweetFX settings and Visual V and mine looks nothing like it.


Well beside of VisualV i added my still WIP SweetFX Settings, as you can see the result on Pics.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/sYy74i


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVwtwa


__
https://flic.kr/p/tCNuFb


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVwxjv


__
https://flic.kr/p/tV3Zxj


__
https://flic.kr/p/tT4CrA


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVwCqH


----------



## Xiorath

Witcher 3 @ 1080p with custom Reshade suite.








Thank the gods for mastereffect and Pc mods to make witcher 3 look incredible like this!!!









edit: tried making screens not so blurry.. its sharp as hell ingame.. odd.
whatever lol.


----------



## Saq

Oblivion in all it's Vanilla default textures glory.









This is a legit, unmodded playthrough btw. I don't use fast travel, my character did have vampirism, but had it cured after getting tired of it, this is also past the endgame point, I've already shut down all Daedra activity and helped Akatosh, even the dark brotherhood is complete, sheogorath is slain and the shivering isles is peaceful once more, adoring fan is still an adoring fan of my gladiatorial days, the gray fox has been captured (or killed, been too long since I've finished this quest). I'm literally nitpicking for any quest I can get now, whether it would be to steal a necklace for a prisoner, or to go graverobbing with a purpose, there isn't much left for me to do.

I might try to downsample later, but I'm not in a hurry to install texture packs and all sorts of other visual additions just yet.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I'm literally nitpicking for any quest I can get now, whether it would be to steal a necklace for a prisoner, or to go graverobbing with a purpose, there isn't much left for me to do.


That's when it's time for a new save


----------



## MisakiChan

Started homesick. Yet not sure where this game will go. But atmosphere is magic.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/244910


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Homesick - 4K & SweetFX (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/tX67ir


__
https://flic.kr/p/sZWxdC


__
https://flic.kr/p/t17AvZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEnssd


__
https://flic.kr/p/sZWA2y


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEvpVH


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEvr1D


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Homesick - 4K & SweetFX (WIP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tX67ir
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sZWxdC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/t17AvZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tEnssd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sZWA2y
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tEvpVH
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tEvr1D


Supposed to be posting screenshots from games, not real life

but srsly, that looks really sharp


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Guys, guys calm down. I give everyone permission to download any screenshot on the internet. To pez, if he wanted to keep it personal he could have either not posted it or watermarked it.welcome to the internet.
> 
> Lol can i have permsiion to right click save as? What the heck! Btw cybertox answering a question asked to outlawtuner was less disrespectful than you defending a perceived slight to outlawtuner as if you were outlawtuner.?


Let's just return to the screens, eh?


----------



## Xiorath

More W3 with Mastereffect


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Supposed to be posting screenshots from games, not real life
> 
> but srsly, that looks really sharp


hehe Thanks









Homesick - 4K & SweetFX (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/tXBi86


__
https://flic.kr/p/tXfLnq


__
https://flic.kr/p/tF2apu


__
https://flic.kr/p/tXfQ5f


__
https://flic.kr/p/tXK6Sk


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFafWK


----------



## DreamScar

TW3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFEsi5


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYo5Xv


__
https://flic.kr/p/tVUMPy


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFN7ii


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFE4Lb


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFNbiT


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYfqF8


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYfsLR


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYom3R


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFDT2J


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tG1pqj


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYJYtM


__
https://flic.kr/p/tG1rU7


----------



## th3illusiveman

This GTA 5 mod kinda gets rid of the atmosphere of the game i feel... Anyways, whats the performance hit?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> This GTA 5 mod kinda gets rid of the atmosphere of the game i feel... Anyways, whats the performance hit?


I agree. I said this a few pages back, about the game not needing SweetFX. Each to their own I guess. It all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

It does a decent job of preventing color saturation washout though. Could be more OutlawTuner than SweetFX though.


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Nilla







I will get a Head Chop Off shot, I was so excited when I saw him kneel down... I just ended up watching his head fly off.... Kinda Like This (
















)

TCO


----------



## CryphicKing

not enough TW3


----------



## Xiorath

W3+Mastereffect


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I agree. I said this a few pages back, about the game not needing SweetFX. Each to their own I guess. It all comes down to personal preference.


Its all about Personal Preference & Likes mate, as you said it already. Also on other Sites since i was posting the images i got good positive Feedbacks so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> It does a decent job of preventing color saturation washout though. Could be more OutlawTuner than SweetFX though.


Thanks mate









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tZ3rMk


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGjhoQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYxDJW


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYUr4B


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGsmg2


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYxFk1


__
https://flic.kr/p/tWz68W


__
https://flic.kr/p/tZ3vDD


__
https://flic.kr/p/t34uMP


__
https://flic.kr/p/tYxJF9


----------



## Curleyyy

P H O T O : *Colin McRae: DiRT 3* _with various mods installed._


----------



## BradleyW

*WITCHER III : WILD HUNT*


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 3*


----------



## DividebyZERO

Hunted The Demons Forge (6400×3600)


----------



## kzone75

*Kung Fury: Street Rage*


----------



## Sadmoto

The Witcher 3


1080p (shadows on high, background chars, grass density on medium, HBAO+, hairworks off, rest maxed)


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Nilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get a Head Chop Off shot, I was so excited when I saw him kneel down... I just ended up watching his head fly off.... Kinda Like This (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> TCO


Isn't he dead? I'm sure I killed him in TW2... Nice shots btw


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> The Witcher 3
> 1080p (shadows on high, background chars, grass density on medium, HBAO+, hairworks off, rest maxed)


Needs some red, slain monster or something.


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:Second Son: First Light (PS4)


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3* _downscaled from 3840x2160 (40" Phillips bdm4065uc)
_
Performance is a little erratic at the moment I'm not sure what the deal is, having to tweak my ini a little to accommodate for 4K (even with 3 TITAN X)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/u37CyV


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKoiY7


__
https://flic.kr/p/u2B5gh


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKnChw


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKw7Wa


__
https://flic.kr/p/u2YmwK


__
https://flic.kr/p/tZD7zN


__
https://flic.kr/p/u2Bdbq


__
https://flic.kr/p/u37RqX


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKwgHD


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 3


----------



## Xiorath

More witcher 3 pr0n with mastereffect


----------



## andrejse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More witcher 3 pr0n with mastereffect


Pr0n it is! Your screenshots look amazing... What settings do you use?


----------



## Xiorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Pr0n it is! Your screenshots look amazing... What settings do you use?


I use a modded version i made of E3FX Version 7, Works beautifully









lemme know if you'd like a download link!
Edit: Actually I'll just copy and paste it from another thread i posted it in








make sure you have AA on ingame as well and make sure sharpening is set to LOW
(vignette/lightshafts/blur ONmotion blur and CA OFF)
this will take about a 5 FPS hit just a FYI.. im running on a 7950 though and getting really solid FPS with my setup.
I also recommend setting the gamma a little darker than normal, but thats just preference but IMO it looks best. (2-3 color blocks back)
Modded E3FX File:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B23MK8_gYehENXd1QllDb2hONjQ/view?usp=sharing

Enjoy!!!


----------



## andrejse

Thank you very much... Can't Wait to try this after work...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> I use a modded version i made of E3FX Version 7, Works beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemme know if you'd like a download link!
> Edit: Actually I'll just copy and paste it from another thread i posted it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you have AA on ingame as well and make sure sharpening is set to LOW
> (vignette/lightshafts/blur ONmotion blur and CA OFF)
> this will take about a 5 FPS hit just a FYI.. im running on a 7950 though and getting really solid FPS with my setup.
> I also recommend setting the gamma a little darker than normal, but thats just preference but IMO it looks best. (2-3 color blocks back)
> Modded E3FX File:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B23MK8_gYehENXd1QllDb2hONjQ/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Enjoy!!!


----------



## Xiorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrejse*
> 
> Thank you very much... Can't Wait to try this after work...


You're very welcome! everyone deserves to have witcher 3 look this epic!!! very happy with the visuals now, regardless of the downgrade they pulled on us


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice work @Xiorath









Sadly SFX/Reshade kills performance for me at 4K









Detail on Geralt looks amazing though (Steam compressed jpg)


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice work @Xiorath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly SFX/Reshade kills performance for me at 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on Geralt looks amazing though (Steam compressed jpg)


semi silly question but did you try disabling smaa in the sfx/reshade? It killed my fps to, just with a cheaper setup and at 1080p, I still get a few fps lower mostly in dawn and dusk when there its lots of lights and shadows, but it was worth the hit IMO. SMAA just takes like 10fps alone and you wont really need it at 4k.

Edit: may as aswell pop my own shot in ^^
I chopped his body off of his head.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep disabled SMAA. Not at first as I was being a bit optimistic lol. Not sure where the hit is coming from. Besides that, on 353 drivers I'm getting a weird issue with SFX where the game will hang - but I'm able to continue moving as I can hear it in the background, or the window will go black and lose focus lol and I'll be able to tab out, but once tabbing back in the performance will be as if in borderless mode.

It's something in my own custom SFX I was using at 1440p. (It's not a driver crash as there are no event logs, occasionally I'll get a W3 crash log in the directory)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Homesick - 4K & SweetFX (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5bU6B


__
https://flic.kr/p/t8caqr


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5bWrZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/u4EV9j


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5bZPR


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMrHdd


__
https://flic.kr/p/tMrJES


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Homesick - 4K & SweetFX (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/t91txe


__
https://flic.kr/p/t8QoaG


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5RCnP


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5u8eC


__
https://flic.kr/p/tNpskB


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u37CyV
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tKoiY7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u2B5gh
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tKnChw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tKw7Wa
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u2YmwK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tZD7zN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u2Bdbq
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u37RqX
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tKwgHD


Your shots are immense! Any chance you'd share your sfx settings? Also, what is Visual V?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Your shots are immense! Any chance you'd share your sfx settings? Also, *what is Visual V*?


https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/visualv


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Your shots are immense! Any chance you'd share your sfx settings? Also, what is Visual V?


Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Posts. Im still working on my SweetFX, i will try to share when its done.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tbP9h4


__
https://flic.kr/p/tbPa3H


__
https://flic.kr/p/tRd5Pz


__
https://flic.kr/p/u6jXhu


__
https://flic.kr/p/u8ErYB


__
https://flic.kr/p/u6jZbj


__
https://flic.kr/p/u8PCz4


__
https://flic.kr/p/tbPfR6


__
https://flic.kr/p/u8PEhT


__
https://flic.kr/p/u8Ew9k


----------



## 222Panther222

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Posts. Im still working on my SweetFX, i will try to share when its done.
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tbP9h4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tbPa3H
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tRd5Pz
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u6jXhu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u8ErYB
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u6jZbj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u8PCz4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tbPfR6
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u8PEhT
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u8Ew9k






I know that hood better than my own city.


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3 (3840x2160)
*
Skellige in 4K looks incredible.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcuguT


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcuh4D


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9ktqr


__
https://flic.kr/p/tRTf8B


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9uD8k


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcjg5f


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcukPp


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9kxdB


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcji9f


__
 https://flic.kr/p/tcuo94


----------



## Alex132

War Thunder, love the tank models


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/visualv


Ah, I missed it on that site. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Posts. Im still working on my SweetFX, i will try to share when its done.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubrQ5Z


__
https://flic.kr/p/ub4sSE


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubrRSX


__
https://flic.kr/p/teqmMd


----------



## RuneDunes

Your GTA 5 pictures are amazing! Please share your sweetFX settings?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Your GTA 5 pictures are amazing! Please share your sweetFX settings?


Thank you very much mate, great you like them. Im still working on the Settings, i will share them when its finished.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V

[ 4K Moon & Sky Update ]


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9ojdo


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubHRnM


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9okFJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/tU8FkS


__
https://flic.kr/p/tU8kHU


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9ook1


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubTm54


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubkto7


__
https://flic.kr/p/teGoKu


__
https://flic.kr/p/teGpf7


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:First Light (PS4)


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tfjjHD


__
https://flic.kr/p/tUzoj5


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9Q9sQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubM7SW


__
https://flic.kr/p/tf93T3


__
https://flic.kr/p/ubMb2w


__
https://flic.kr/p/tUzvV7


__
https://flic.kr/p/uckgmz


__
https://flic.kr/p/tfjwfr


__
https://flic.kr/p/u9Qjvq


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:First Light (PS4)



(Dat hand sign lol)


----------



## End3R

Am I too late to the Witcher party?


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## TamaDrumz76

The Witcher 3 _(Honestly, I've been too busy enjoying the game to screenshot it much)_


----------



## th3illusiveman

So i caved and bought Witcher 3 and It does look everybit as amazing as these screenshots make it. The thing i like about it is how dynamic the world is. There is tons of motion and it all adds to make it one of the best looking games ever made. BUT the water in the game looks horrible. It's funny that they get the hard things (human skin, expressions etc right) yet mess up one of the easier things. I can't even think of many games with water worse looking than the one in the witcher, even GTA 5 has water that looks better than this (even on last gen consoles). Hope a mod fixes it soon.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## DreamScar

TW3


----------



## End3R

Witcher


----------



## kx11

The Witcher 3


----------



## Silent Scone

*The Witcher 3*(4k)


----------



## sterik01

wow nice.


----------



## Stein3x

_*The Witcher³*_


----------



## Baasha

How do you get rid of the HUD? Is there a toggle or are you guys doing it manually?


----------



## snipekill2445

_Stalker Call of Pripyat_


----------



## Sadmoto

I gotta say this is probably one of my favorite decap shots I've taken while playing TW3.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Stein3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> When you're not using a CRT with bad convergence, but the game has some stupid post processing effect that makes it look that way anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's from the heathaze shader in Reshade Framework along with bloom & lensdirt. I wanted that liquify effect with chromatic aberration for this scene although maybe i should have toned it down a bit xD


----------



## Xiorath

So I've been messing around with mastereffect some more...


----------



## Xiorath

ok im done for the night, lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey!

What changes did you make since your last MasterEffect version?


----------



## kx11

that last page was so heavy , *** ? someone is using bmp ?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> _Stalker Call of Pripyat_


Soon as I get a bit more able to withstand the Zone I will post some Misery 2.1

Blowouts look spectacular, but I barely survived my first Blowout aboard the Barge where the random artifact is found. Set off a mine to coax some Stalkers out who thought they would take it off a n00b to the Zone. NEWS shoot *alot* straighter in the modded version and radiation aboard the barge will take your soul if you aren't paying attention and don't have a clue as to which medical stimulants to use.









Great shots though!









~Ceadder


----------



## Silent Scone

Who needs Master Effect









4K Vanilla Witcher 3 is breath taking...

On my way to return some ones property, ran into a Cockatrice.



Sailing sunset.



Hitting my destination, begging to be explored











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> that last page was so heavy , *** ? someone is using bmp ?


Oops that may have been me, uploaded the wrong ones. [EDIT] Nope not I


----------



## Reloaded83

Rust


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/tqmbDt


__
https://flic.kr/p/tqaQhh


__
https://flic.kr/p/unc9mT


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5BfhE


__
https://flic.kr/p/tqmfUH


__
https://flic.kr/p/unccop


__
https://flic.kr/p/ujS6Vw










__
https://flic.kr/p/ujS925


__
https://flic.kr/p/u5BmGo


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## End3R

Witcher


----------



## faizreds

Dragon age inquisition


----------



## Alex132

Vanilla GTA V


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need For Speed Rivals 4K & SweetFX (WIP) & FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/u8qr7i


__
https://flic.kr/p/upsA51


----------



## Saq

Monstrum I lasted 11 minutes. Never again.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA IV - 4K // Enb Series // Texture Mod // Free Cam


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQDk6y


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8abP8


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8aaKK


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQDgXu


__
https://flic.kr/p/s8dr5F


__
https://flic.kr/p/rQL4yM


__
https://flic.kr/p/rbpQJk


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Monstrum I lasted 11 minutes. Never again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've seen some people live stream it and even I was scared. The thrill of going through those claustrophobic corridors is intense.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Isn't he dead? I'm sure I killed him in TW2... Nice shots btw


He wasn't dead when I met him







I like saving lives in TW3, as well as taking them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who needs Master Effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4K Vanilla Witcher 3 is breath taking...*


Couldn't have said it better if I tried.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Need For Speed Rivals 4K & SweetFX (WIP) & FreeCam
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/u8qr7i
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/upsA51


Love NFS but not Rivals

TCO


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need For Speed Rivals 4K & SweetFX (WIP) & FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/ub1Kr4


__
https://flic.kr/p/tvBU2i


__
https://flic.kr/p/uaT1Au


__
https://flic.kr/p/ub47Qc


----------



## Silent Scone

Witcher 3 4K. Still vanilla, no nonsense


----------



## Newbie2009

that looks good


----------



## BradleyW

The Witcher 3, with some added nonsense


----------



## Silent Scone

Couple more (last ones this evening)


----------



## kx11

The Witcher 3



















the first shot is impossible to capture with hairworks on , good job NV uke2:


----------



## snipekill2445

Definitely looks better with added nonsense


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Witcher 3 4K. Still vanilla, no nonsense
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks f-awesome







How come you don't have the blobby trees like others do? I still can't figure that one out - like if it's a setting or something else (haven't played it yet myself but definitely plan to).

Cheers


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Definitely looks better with added nonsense


I think so too. "Just add nonsense".









Witcher 3


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Sure, if you're into that blurry overexposed look.


Also depends on monitor calibration and sharpness settings. For me, my shots and perfectly aligned with the monitor settings. All personal preference as well!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Sure, if you're into that blurry overexposed look.


I'm into the "looks far better than vanilla" look myself.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Vanilla! It's Heresy Trying to change "The Nilla" !








The Cautious One

All taken at 1440P Ultra with hairworks on


----------



## Baasha

If only The Witcher 3 had the 'pause' console command a la Skyrim - would make for some epic screenshots.

The game in 5K w/ everything maxed out looks phenomenal - add in the ambient music and prepare for a spine-tingling adventure!

Some snaps:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> That looks f-awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you don't have the blobby trees like others do? I still can't figure that one out - like if it's a setting or something else (haven't played it yet myself but definitely plan to).
> 
> Cheers


It helps when you have more pixels







. It just looks amazing at 4K. Only things I've changed is changing all cascade shadow distancing 2 - shadow map size to 4096 - grass distance scaling to 2, and foliage distancing to 2









Then it's just a case of cranking it up in game and removing all that SweetFX post processing nonsense, that is no longer required








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> If only The Witcher 3 had the 'pause' console command a la Skyrim - would make for some epic screenshots.
> 
> The game in 5K w/ everything maxed out looks phenomenal - add in the ambient music and prepare for a spine-tingling adventure!


Needs to be seen in motion at 4/5k really, the screenshots don't do it justice at all! I have negative scaling past two cards though, not sure about you.

Well, it works in some areas and then will take a dive. I have to actually go into the inventory, then come back out and the framerate will have risen again. I've resorted to two cards.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> If only The Witcher 3 had the 'pause' console command a la Skyrim - would make for some epic screenshots.
> 
> The game in 5K w/ everything maxed out looks phenomenal - add in the ambient music and prepare for a spine-tingling adventure!
> 
> Some snaps:


open the console and type " testpause"

to resume playing " testunpause"


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need For Speed Rivals - 4K & SweetFX (WIP) & FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/uuF4f8


__
https://flic.kr/p/txBV5P


__
https://flic.kr/p/uuF5ux


__
https://flic.kr/p/ud1EJ6


----------



## TheRadik

*The Witcher 3*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/ue9Rfy


__
https://flic.kr/p/uvXDeH


__
https://flic.kr/p/ue9T31


__
https://flic.kr/p/tyJ71u


__
https://flic.kr/p/uei1qn


__
https://flic.kr/p/tyJ9hy


__
https://flic.kr/p/uvKzer


__
https://flic.kr/p/uvjJEs


__
https://flic.kr/p/uei6Qv


__
https://flic.kr/p/uea2TN


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## sti228

*Ride Videogame*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need For Speed Rivals - 4K & SweetFX (WIP) & FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxZj3R


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxkLu5


__
https://flic.kr/p/tAVMJx


__
https://flic.kr/p/tAVPfP


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxLUzM


----------



## kzone75

*Minecraft: Pi Edition*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugSLGQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/uy34T3


__
https://flic.kr/p/uw9tFC


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugTaRN


__
https://flic.kr/p/uyFPBa


__
https://flic.kr/p/uytmxP


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugTdP1


__
https://flic.kr/p/uy3d4G


__
https://flic.kr/p/uytqPz


----------



## Clukos

Sesto Elemento


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxibds


__
https://flic.kr/p/ui2urQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/ui2Q9C


__
https://flic.kr/p/uzC1zZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/uzQJBB


__
https://flic.kr/p/uzQLfB


__
https://flic.kr/p/uiaQF2


----------



## Clukos

And a gif


----------



## th3illusiveman

Drive Club....


----------



## Georgey123

that gif tho.......Sesto Elemento is a fantastic looking car. Must update driveclub.


----------



## faizreds

Dragon Age Inquisition




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

UE 4 - Kite Demo

custom res*
free roam mode


































too much CA i know


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

A Boy And His Kite - Unreal Engine 4 Demo

4K & SweetFX

Thanks "kx11" for shortcut parameters tip.










__
https://flic.kr/p/uBiBYN


__
https://flic.kr/p/uBiCXw


__
https://flic.kr/p/uBKdEV


__
https://flic.kr/p/tEJbbC


__
https://flic.kr/p/uka7vE


__
https://flic.kr/p/uBiHH3


__
https://flic.kr/p/uBiJyG


__
https://flic.kr/p/uk9MAU


__
https://flic.kr/p/uzqvGm


----------



## kx11

You're welcome

2 more

custom res
Reshade
free roam kite mode
command line -SceneColorFringe.Max=0
to remove CA


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> And a gif
> 
> that's insane! thought it was real at first.


----------



## Clukos

Wooooooooooow the kite demo looks insane, downloading right now, gotta try that









Something for the Ferrari lovers


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Wooooooooooow the kite demo looks insane, downloading right now, gotta try that


The more I look at them, the more I think they just look like modded Skyrim.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

A Boy And His Kite - Unreal Engine 4 Demo

4K & SweetFX


__
https://flic.kr/p/uCX6iv


__
https://flic.kr/p/umuKUH


__
https://flic.kr/p/uAC85N


__
https://flic.kr/p/tFVQHE


__
https://flic.kr/p/uDb2hz


----------



## yukkerz

GTA V MP

__
https://flic.kr/p/18805684371


__
https://flic.kr/p/18180497954


__
https://flic.kr/p/18616915809


__
https://flic.kr/p/18776820076


----------



## faizreds

Grim Dawn


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

A Boy And His Kite - Unreal Engine 4 Demo

4K & SweetFX


__
https://flic.kr/p/unfMkE


__
https://flic.kr/p/uDpqgL


__
https://flic.kr/p/tH1dNg


__
https://flic.kr/p/ungbPW


----------



## 222Panther222

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## newbies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> And a gif


What game is this from?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

@newbies - DriveClub (PS4)

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V

Midnight Club LA Inspiration


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGZ5cw


__
https://flic.kr/p/unpBuu


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEeodv


__
https://flic.kr/p/uBFokL


__
https://flic.kr/p/tGZ7p7


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEeqqB


__
https://flic.kr/p/unxS2k


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbies*
> 
> What game is this from?


DriveClub.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/unVp5b


__
https://flic.kr/p/tHuuc7


__
https://flic.kr/p/unVnoq


__
https://flic.kr/p/uE4wwq


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEJP5X


----------



## th3illusiveman

Clukos what other cars are in that game? I know it got heat for a small car list so i'm curious. Do they have the Audi A7 / S7? Mercedes C63 AMG?


----------



## ASO7

*Driveclub*


----------



## th3illusiveman

neat, guess there is an AMG and RS6, your second last pic looks photorealistic btw ASO7


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> neat, guess there is an AMG and RS6, your second last pic looks photorealistic btw ASO7


Here's the list of the cars

https://www.gtplanet.net/forum/threads/available-cars-in-driveclub-including-dlc-cars.322067/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Driveclub*


Nice screens ASO! Can't wait to see what you'll come up with when you get to the more expensive/better looking cars









Two more shots of the LaFerrari




You would almost expect these to be promo shots coming directly from Ferrari, i love this about Driveclub, it really looks phenomenal most of the time


----------



## sti228

*Ride Videogame*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Lamborghini Reventón


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEVMF2


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEfq3w


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEfp9s


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEfnYS


__
https://flic.kr/p/uEVJ2P


__
https://flic.kr/p/uo6SBU


----------



## Saq

Hatred












Not as gorey as I thought it would be, but I understand why it was banned in some places. It's like if you took the storyline out of GTA and put it in an isometric view, took away all drivable cars except cop cars, and pedestrians were multiplied by 1000. I dig the Bad Company 2 building destruction though.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/upmDyU


__
https://flic.kr/p/uFuQkf


__
https://flic.kr/p/upmES5


__
https://flic.kr/p/uGbBb8


__
https://flic.kr/p/uGbBNv


__
https://flic.kr/p/uFuSkY


__
https://flic.kr/p/uDCorG


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/uprtE7


__
https://flic.kr/p/uprt9h


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH2nbM


__
https://flic.kr/p/uGMvK2


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqkmwK


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqknjg


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqcAcC


__
https://flic.kr/p/tKLEKN


__
https://flic.kr/p/uH2roK


__
https://flic.kr/p/uGktgo


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uprtE7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uprt9h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uH2nbM
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uGMvK2
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uqkmwK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uqknjg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uqcAcC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/tKLEKN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uH2roK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uGktgo


please can you tell me how can i make my gta 5 look like this? Please.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> please can you tell me how can i make my gta 5 look like this? Please.


Hey

you will need a few mods like Visual V & SweetFX. I will try to make a GUIDE soon when im finished with my SweetFX Settings.

just +1 Screenshot









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/uprqmo


----------



## g0tsl33p14

BeamNG.drive


----------



## Saq

Far Cry 4, standard visuals, all set on high.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) *+(Update) ENB Series 0273* // Visual V

A Few Test-Shots from ENB Series in combination with my SweetFX (WIP) Settings.


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqzJD3


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqztdG


__
https://flic.kr/p/tLjLpt


__
https://flic.kr/p/uERbkW


__
https://flic.kr/p/uHaEyR


__
https://flic.kr/p/uHpwzT


__
https://flic.kr/p/uER61C


----------



## th3illusiveman

Sky is too bright, overpowers everything.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


What game is that?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What game is that?


Hardland


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Hardland


Looks interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Saq

Dirt rally, 7 day event, Keyboard warrior all the way.





I'm the guy in 4th place, and that's on Open difficulty, I couldn't imagine taking the difficulty any higher at this point.

If you think you can be the boss of this game, your sadly mistakened. Anyone who has had the benefit of playing Dirt 2 with a keyboard will know what I'm talking about here, except the tracks are more narrower than the ones in Dirt 2.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) // Visual V


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxSsjS


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxSt5E


__
https://flic.kr/p/uxStMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/uy14fa


__
https://flic.kr/p/uy14S2


__
https://flic.kr/p/tTBhzp


__
https://flic.kr/p/uQH8Gk


__
https://flic.kr/p/uPZh9f


__
https://flic.kr/p/uN8Hhb


__
https://flic.kr/p/uPZj7o


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What game is that?


As already mentioned, it is indeed Hardland. I would strongly recommend getting it as it is loads of fun and graphically it is extremely impressive. However you should note that it is still an early access build.


----------



## Zakka

Witcher 3 with K-putt sweetfx


----------



## TheRadik

*GTA V*


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## white owl

^ those colors


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3 4K*(Vanilla)


----------



## Schmuckley

Fallout: New Vegas


Spoiler: Some people need to spoiler their posts


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Dirt rally, 7 day event, Keyboard warrior all the way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy in 4th place, and that's on Open difficulty, I couldn't imagine taking the difficulty any higher at this point.
> 
> If you think you can be the boss of this game, your sadly mistakened. Anyone who has had the benefit of playing Dirt 2 with a keyboard will know what I'm talking about here, except the tracks are more narrower than the ones in Dirt 2.


My hat is off to you sir. Can't drive with KBM to save my life.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Fallout: New Vegas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some people need to spoiler their posts


5+ I'd say spoilers.

Some people need more bandwidth


----------



## kzone75

*Remember Me*


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Cities Skylines




Fallout 3


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## andrews2547

Automation


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 5+ I'd say spoilers.
> 
> Some people need more bandwidth












1440p 'Nilla



TCO


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Remember Me*


love this game, i cant wait for the sequel!


----------



## Jordanh517

Vanishing of Ethan Carter. I could just walk around here all day.


----------



## 17mayis

no one has posted batman new game ss yet strange


----------



## Clukos

Batman Arkham Knight on PC


----------



## Timu

Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition


----------



## kx11

testing high res


----------



## Blackops_2

Running it maxed using DSR 2715x1527 on a single 780. Frames are 30-50s, it's pretty playable. I do get odd stuttering and some texture blur sometimes though.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Fallout 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

More Arkham Knight, cropped HUD


----------



## 222Panther222

DriveClub (PS4)


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> DriveClub (PS4)


Holy Christ , da grafix.


----------



## Clukos

Oh yeah i almost forgot, the PS+ version for Driveclub is out for everyone! This means more pictures









Anyway, some more of Arkham Knight, i think the game is very, very good (second best in the series after Asylum imo) and i am fortunate enough to run this without problems when i turn off every Nvidia setting













Didn't really believe an Unreal 3 game could look this good


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Remember Me*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this game, i cant wait for the sequel!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I do enjoy it a lot. When's the sequel coming out?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Yeah, I do enjoy it a lot. When's the sequel coming out?


As soon as capcom gives them the green light. http://www.siliconera.com/2015/03/10/remember-2s-story-written-capcom-make/


----------



## Clukos

Arkham Knight again


----------



## xxroxx

Lord does this batman look amazing... Too bad they screwed it up. More time for me to play the other 2, though.


----------



## cstkl1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



   



sorry some fidelity lost here because png @ 4k nobody will host it.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> sorry some fidelity lost here because png @ 4k nobody will host it.


flickr will host it


----------



## RagingPwner

*Homesick*


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFKq8


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFKq8


__
https://flic.kr/p/uVX8T1


__
https://flic.kr/p/uVX8T1


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFGPM


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFGPM


__
https://flic.kr/p/vbdtqS


__
https://flic.kr/p/vbdtqS


__
https://flic.kr/p/vdwo14


__
https://flic.kr/p/vdwo14


__
https://flic.kr/p/uVWBo5


__
https://flic.kr/p/uVWBo5


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFCNv


__
https://flic.kr/p/ugFCNv


----------



## 222Panther222

DriveClub (PS4)


----------



## Pandora's Box

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood


----------



## kx11

Far Cry 4


----------



## Clukos

And you guessed it... More Arkham Knight!







I really like how this game looks, reaminds me of the Unreal Engine Samaritan demo.


----------



## littlezoo

Batman: Arkham Kinght


----------



## Alex132

Ark: Survival


----------



## CryphicKing

Arkham Knight, easily one of the best looking game out there.


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## 222Panther222

Batman looks great but i think i'll wait for the goty with all the dlc's included..

DriveClub (PS4)


----------



## Clukos

Don't post story spoilers without a spoiler tag... Jeez









Arkham Knight


----------



## BradleyW

Batman looks good. I'm tempted to download it and try it. I held off downloading my copy on steam when I heard about all the fixes that are required.


----------



## esir

Fallout 3 4K modded











http://imgur.com/3fXZWIS




http://imgur.com/Rj55QMy




http://imgur.com/hF7NuLA




http://imgur.com/rhPIsEu




http://imgur.com/IA4VYVw


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> *Don't post story spoilers without a spoiler tag... Jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Arkham Knight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very much this, I was surprised to see some characters i don't expect to see in later games. Please use the spoiler tag when you decide to post pics involves story related characters, cut scenes and what not.


----------



## Saq

Dirt Rally.


----------



## 222Panther222

DriveClub (PS4)








Too bad there isn't a vista mode like in Forza :/


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you kidding me, dude?!?

Way to ruin the game.

Jesus...


----------



## Saq

Quake (dark place engine)





Ah the memories. The last time I had played Quake was on the N64, I never knew it could look this good.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Another DiRT Rally head. (From my specs)







...thinking


----------



## Saq

I had some framerate to spare that was just going to waste, so here's 3840x2160 res Quake:


----------



## kzone75

*BioShock Infinite*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *BioShock Infinite*


Oh, Elizabeth! I don't know how but I kinda love her. And hate her, too. Ugh, that game complicated me.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Oh, Elizabeth! I don't know how but I kinda love her. And hate her, too. Ugh, that game complicated me.


Same, the thing that felt off is her eyes are proportionally over exaggerated. And it's really hard to not notice them either, she's in just about every cutscene talking her head off.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Same, the thing that felt off is her eyes are proportionally over exaggerated. And it's really hard to not notice them either, she's in just about every cutscene talking her head off.


I think in a sense that was exactly the point - that you would be drawn to her eyes and 'connect' more with the character. Also large eyes are used to imply innocence, in this case I think to try and make you feel she can do no wrong/harm.


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I think in a sense that was exactly the point - that you would be drawn to her eyes and 'connect' more with the character. Also large eyes are used to imply innocence, in this case I think to try and make you feel she can do no wrong/harm.


Yeah, agreed. And it worked wonders, because with that ending, everything is just so... Ugh! I don't know if I love or hate her!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Same, the thing that felt off is her eyes are proportionally over exaggerated. And it's really hard to not notice them either, she's in just about every cutscene talking her head off.


Yeaaah! Those eyes man... And throughout the game she was SO expressive! The way she interacted with you/made you feel like you could rely on her just completely ties you with her character!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *BioShock Infinite*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Elizabeth! I don't know how but I kinda love her. And hate her, too. Ugh, that game complicated me.
Click to expand...

Haven't found a reason to hate her yet. But it's my first playthrough and I haven't finished the game yet. I bought the game back in December 2013..


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland*


----------



## Saq

I like to call this one the suicide bridge.








Pure evil that level. Game is Poly Bridge.


----------



## sti228

*Unreal Engine 4 - Loft in London Virtual Tour - Tech Demo*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

H-Hour World's Elite was updated to Unreal engine 4 today... Honestly doesn't look that much different at the moment, hopefully they will add some new post effects later on.










Also I don't know if its an intentional visual effect or not, but that second map has a strange red tint on most of the scenery and buildings.


----------



## Sedici

Grand Theft Auto V


----------



## th3illusiveman

Mass Effect 1 (with MEUITM texture mod)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

DC ps4


----------



## Almost Heathen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Quake (dark place engine)...Ah the memories. The last time I had played Quake was on the N64, I never knew it could look this good.


Such a great game. I've been playing that one on and off too. I hope you tried it with the NIN soundtrack (which was originally a part of the game, but isn't included in the Steam version); it enhances the gameplay a huge amount.

I'll share a few while I'm here. FO:NV with NMCs texture pack, Nevada Skies, and Enb (to name just a few):


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> Such a great game. I've been playing that one on and off too. I hope you tried it with the NIN soundtrack (which was originally a part of the game, but isn't included in the Steam version); it enhances the gameplay a huge amount.


I am indeed using the NIN soundtrack, it wouldn't be complete without it.

The Race for the White House:




I managed to win the game by using: Womens rights in my favour, TV ad's in at least 5 states with 3 to 5 slogans, stricter gun control, but not abolishing them either, favouring the environmentalists, and increasing job employment through whatever means available. The funny part about all of this is I lost the second debate, didn't attend the third debate, and somehow still won anyway.


----------



## RagingPwner

*GTAV*


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh8Ztm


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh8Ztm


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh551f


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh551f


__
https://flic.kr/p/vyywpA


__
https://flic.kr/p/vyywpA


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjhRGb


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjhRGb


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjpTMa


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjpTMa


__
https://flic.kr/p/uE2m6k


__
https://flic.kr/p/uE2m6k


__
https://flic.kr/p/vyyxWd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vyyxWd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vAj95h


__
https://flic.kr/p/vAj95h


----------



## kzone75

*BioShock Infinite*


----------



## Blze001

Just some random GTA V screenshots. These were taken using my default play settings, I usually snap screenshots in-between missions and I'm too lazy to futz with graphics settings














And a bonus Dragon Age Inquisition screenshot, because my Inquisitor is painfully adorable. (I play DA:I on my TV, hence the switch to 16:9 ratio for this screenshot)


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> *GTAV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh8Ztm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh8Ztm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh551f
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh551f
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vyywpA
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vyywpA
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjhRGb
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjhRGb
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjpTMa
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjpTMa
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uE2m6k
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uE2m6k
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vyyxWd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vyyxWd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vAj95h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vAj95h


Awesome pic!


----------



## Xiorath

some snaps from my shader suite


----------



## BradleyW

Hey bud!

Is that the real or cinema preset?


----------



## Xiorath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey bud!
> 
> Is that the real or cinema preset?


Both!








most of 'em have a text at the bottom saying which preset it is! I just released 2.1.1 last night








realistic is definitely my new favorite


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Mass Effect 1 (with MEUITM texture mod)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that looks amazing , makes me want to buy ME1 and try, come to think of it I don't know why I don't already own it since I have ME2&3 on my origin


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> Both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of 'em have a text at the bottom saying which preset it is! I just released 2.1.1 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realistic is definitely my new favorite


lol, silly me I assumed they all had the same water mark!


----------



## danycyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Mass Effect 1 (with MEUITM texture mod)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Wow that looks amazing , makes me want to buy ME1 and try, come to think of it I don't know why I don't already own it since I have ME2&3 on my origin


Yea, after looking at those screenshots I just modded mine too. Looking forward to playing it over again. It looks amazing and brought back great memories. Thanks!


----------



## luisxd

Some TERA


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Awesome pic!


Thanks!

*RAGE*


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh6YnC


__
https://flic.kr/p/vh6YnC


__
https://flic.kr/p/uny2RK


__
https://flic.kr/p/uny2RK


__
https://flic.kr/p/unygqD


__
https://flic.kr/p/unygqD


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjpWSp


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjpWSp


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2R5aN


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2R5aN


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2Ymxx


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2Ymxx


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2PQJw


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2PQJw


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjJti4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjJti4


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2NJR1


__
https://flic.kr/p/v2NJR1


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *RAGE*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh6YnC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vh6YnC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uny2RK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/uny2RK
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/unygqD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/unygqD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjpWSp
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjpWSp
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2R5aN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2R5aN
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2Ymxx
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2Ymxx
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2PQJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2PQJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjJti4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vjJti4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2NJR1
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v2NJR1


awesome dude


----------



## kzone75

*BioShock Infinite* in glorious 6628x1800.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Loaded up RAGE hoping to finally play it and have fun but it has god awful screen tearing and texture streaming. I have a card with 4GB of VRAM @ 360 GB/s, 8 GB of RAM in my PC and 2 SSDs in Raid 0 mode and it STILL takes awhile for those textures to load in.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Loaded up RAGE hoping to finally play it and have fun but it has god awful screen tearing and texture streaming. I have a card with 4GB of VRAM @ 360 GB/s, 8 GB of RAM in my PC and 2 SSDs in Raid 0 mode and it STILL takes awhile for those textures to load in.


Really? I wasn't having any issues even with 4k downsampling and the 16k texture tweak. I'll post my file when I get home from work and see if it helps you at all if you haven't tried that already.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Loaded up RAGE hoping to finally play it and have fun but it has god awful screen tearing and texture streaming. I have a card with 4GB of VRAM @ 360 GB/s, 8 GB of RAM in my PC and 2 SSDs in Raid 0 mode and it STILL takes awhile for those textures to load in.


Yeah I tried it again with all the mods and it looked like poo, with the texture pop still present. Also, no SLI support uggg.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Ceadderman

Phah!









Too much Witcher3 here. How bout some Hitman:Absolution in light of the latest one coming out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cybertox

*GTA V*


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

*Mount & Blade multiplayer (Napoleonic Wars / Fire & Sword / Warband)*


----------



## jim2point0

Some.... Witcher 3 stuff.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Some.... Witcher 3 stuff.


those are in-game screenshoots?


----------



## jim2point0

Uhh.... yeah. What else would they be?


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Uhh.... yeah. What else would they be?


haven't played it yet, thought they could be cinematics


----------



## Cybertox

Guys please use spoilers when quoting screenshots.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJ3TV1


__
https://flic.kr/p/uPuCpV


__
https://flic.kr/p/uPuEh2


__
https://flic.kr/p/vtKABq


__
https://flic.kr/p/vtT2PK


__
https://flic.kr/p/uPmjfL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vtKGrm


__
https://flic.kr/p/uHsDjv


__
https://flic.kr/p/vnJbV3


----------



## EddWar

I wish I have better bandwidth to visit this thread more often.


----------



## Rebellion88

The SweetFX looks very nice on GTA V.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Thank you very much Rebellion88.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNXgJZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/vMYy6G


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNzqS6


__
https://flic.kr/p/uRyPkJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLgzi3

RAGE - 4K // SweetFX // 8K Textures // No HUD // some Tweaks


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLemwf


----------



## 222Panther222

Being use to Trine and Trine 2, the depth really change the game play.
Trine 3


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/uRPGVE


__
https://flic.kr/p/vwmpKT


__
https://flic.kr/p/uRYbJi


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLwtV9


__
https://flic.kr/p/vwe8Xd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNQrmH


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLwvKS


----------



## th3illusiveman

I'd play GTA: Online more often if you didn't have to grind through boring missions over and over for money.

Anyways, Mass Effect 1 with M.E.U.I.T.M texture mod. *WARNING - 25 pics!*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## faizreds




----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/uT9bHm


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxEM2i


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQ9Wi8


__
https://flic.kr/p/uThFtR


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxxE29


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxxGvj


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQa1nk


__
https://flic.kr/p/vxET9i


__
https://flic.kr/p/uThLMM


----------



## kzone75

*South Park - The Stick of Truth*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/uUhuX4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vR9QPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNQJou


__
https://flic.kr/p/uUhxTK


__
https://flic.kr/p/vRx2uM


__
https://flic.kr/p/vyEA5x


__
https://flic.kr/p/uUhAwR


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 2


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vReVHf


__
https://flic.kr/p/vAWsPf


__
https://flic.kr/p/vSWgnW


__
https://flic.kr/p/uWFFgH


__
https://flic.kr/p/vB4Qnx


__
https://flic.kr/p/uWFHbK


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTWELn


__
https://flic.kr/p/uWCM76


__
https://flic.kr/p/vATDKQ


----------



## Ceadderman

That R8 clone was my favorite of the console version I played. It's he'll a stable through corners an instead of plowing through missions, I used one to open up the map along the highways and backroads.









Can't wait for tax day so I can get it going on Fury/x2.









~Ceadder


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vD3MPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/vD3NrZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVW11V


__
https://flic.kr/p/vUV7mu


__
https://flic.kr/p/vCVG2Q


__
https://flic.kr/p/vCVGxE


__
https://flic.kr/p/vCVwHh


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTe7E5


__
https://flic.kr/p/vUVaE3


__
https://flic.kr/p/uYwmZu


----------



## 222Panther222

Love isometric games.
PillarsOfEternity

Divine Divinity


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/uZo7q8


__
https://flic.kr/p/vDCVZA


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTWtxW


__
https://flic.kr/p/vWDzT2


__
https://flic.kr/p/uZeTJJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/vDD1if


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVCAch


----------



## th3illusiveman

last of Mass Effect 1






















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ceadderman

Why put a spoiler down for just one screenshot?























~Ceadder


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vXezbX


__
https://flic.kr/p/vEBVU1


__
https://flic.kr/p/v1ndU6


__
https://flic.kr/p/v1neiH


__
https://flic.kr/p/v1neD2


__
https://flic.kr/p/vEKc6F


__
https://flic.kr/p/v1nfER


__
https://flic.kr/p/vXCCVR


__
https://flic.kr/p/vWBovN


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Why put a spoiler down for just one screenshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


that one is mass effect 2... it's like a teaser of what i'm posting next


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Love isometric games.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PillarsOfEternity
> 
> Divine Divinity


I miss 2.5D games, those remind me a lot of Diablo 2


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I miss 2.5D games, those remind me a lot of Diablo 2


Yep good ol d2


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vFCYYF


__
https://flic.kr/p/vY8vzz


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVPfgh


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## Ceadderman

I just picked up playing Skyrim again. I started as a Breton named Gregor and never realized that it started a new quest line fleeing the Fort.

Funny how being everything else you start with the Stormcloaks but I am with the Legion now.









Crazy.









~Ceadder


----------



## kx11

GOW3R
photo mode










the worst photo mode ever


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


More night shots please!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> More night shots please!


Hey thanks







Do you want with Rain Weather or just normal?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Hey thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want with Rain Weather or just normal?


Mind doing both? Also I'm assuming you've tweaked the settings? Looks a lot better than anything I've seen thus far.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Mind doing both? Also I'm assuming you've tweaked the settings? Looks a lot better than anything I've seen thus far.


Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Screenshots. Yea i tweak alot with SweetFX & Enb Series. Here you go with 10 new Pics.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //

Night No Rainy Weather


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJnPcu


__
https://flic.kr/p/w1ZsaM


__
https://flic.kr/p/w2oKhT


__
https://flic.kr/p/w2oKyz


__
https://flic.kr/p/v4YyHN

Night with Rainy Weather


__
https://flic.kr/p/v4Ywfm


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJnMLd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJnMYY


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJnNif


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJuRKF


----------



## HesterDW

Max Payne 3, MasterEffect, Reshade 0.14


http://imgur.com/YR0rUXw




http://imgur.com/dhcgEq6




http://imgur.com/fIykc3P




http://imgur.com/ALNhZdW




http://imgur.com/xnsvwhG


Usually don't do black bars but if you've played Max Payne 3 you know its pretty much a movie.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Thank you very much mate, im glad you like my Screenshots. Yea i tweak alot with SweetFX & Enb Series. Here you go with 10 new Pics.
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


Gorgeous, and hard to believe this is only the early stages of ENB. Can't even imagine how GTA V will look years from now.


----------



## faizreds




----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Gorgeous, and hard to believe this is only the early stages of ENB. Can't even imagine how GTA V will look years from now.


Thanks mate, im still working on my Settings, trying to get the right values on ENB Side. Also I started to Replace new Texture Mods. Im also a big fan of Max Payne 3, your Settings & Pics looks awesome, great job! Maybe in my next Post i will share my Pics of Max Payne 3 too







cheers

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) +(Update) ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4c6JB


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLaSR5


__
https://flic.kr/p/v6Vf7T


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLaL2G


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4c8Rn


__
https://flic.kr/p/w39Lyy


__
https://flic.kr/p/w3Mz2V


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4caF4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vLaWt5


----------



## Rebellion88

I'm so impressed with the GTA V screenshots, your going to make me start my desktop build early at this rate ditch the Xbox one copy and get some Sweetfx.


----------



## kzone75

*Portal Stories: Mel*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

GOW 3 remastered


----------



## Brulf

Witcher 3 @ 4k













Love this game


----------



## Blameless

My Fer-de-Lance, orbiting a brown dwarf, very far from home, in _Elite: Dangerous_:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Witcher 3 @ 4k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this game


Nice







Any particular config tweaks? I'm at 4k, but increasing LOD can be quite detrimental to performance.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular config tweaks? I'm at 4k, but increasing LOD can be quite detrimental to performance.


No special settings just everything maxed out at 4k and downsampled for screenshots but play at 1080p

edit:

oh and the free cam mod so i can freely move about


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> No special settings just everything maxed out at 4k and downsampled for screenshots but play at 1080p
> 
> edit:
> 
> oh and the free cam mod so i can freely move about


Oh ok, LOD distancing seems to be better than I remember! Must revisit this when they release 1.07


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> I'm so impressed with the GTA V screenshots, your going to make me start my desktop build early at this rate ditch the Xbox one copy and get some Sweetfx.


Thanks mate, im glad you like my Screenshots. Im trying to make GTA V look better









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 1.26 GB L.A. Road Textures


__
https://flic.kr/p/v9wh7n


__
https://flic.kr/p/w45p4q


__
https://flic.kr/p/v9wic8


__
https://flic.kr/p/w45qbL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNUaVD


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNLW4q


__
https://flic.kr/p/v9nKUL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNLTkY


__
https://flic.kr/p/vNPrzK


__
https://flic.kr/p/v9ryNi


----------



## GrumpyOne

Any issues with it? ^^^

Saw some negative comments here and there.

Edit: I might be looking at a different mod, can't find this one.


----------



## Baasha

Do you have a link to the SweetFX settings you're using? What about the ENB?

I love the bright-day look you have going - really disappointed w/ the modding scene though. I was expecting a whole list of supercars ported into the game a la GTA IV w/ Bugatti, Ferrari, Lamborghini etc. but there don't seem to be any mods like that for GTA V yet.

Anyway, doing a full 5K Walkthrough - need to start editing some of the video.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Do you have a link to the SweetFX settings you're using? What about the ENB?
> 
> I love the bright-day look you have going - really disappointed w/ the modding scene though. I was expecting a whole list of supercars ported into the game a la GTA IV w/ Bugatti, Ferrari, Lamborghini etc. but there don't seem to be any mods like that for GTA V yet.
> 
> Anyway, doing a full 5K Walkthrough - need to start editing some of the video.


Hey first Thank you very much for your Feedback, im glad you like them. For now i dont have any links for my SweetFX or Enb Series Settings, im still trying to make good Settings for my Taste. GTA V is more difficult to mod & add cars than IV so i guess the Vehicle Modders will need more time to make Addon Cars work with the Game. Here are 3 new Screenshots. Enjoy









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 1.26 GB L.A. Road Textures


__
https://flic.kr/p/w66MZ7


__
https://flic.kr/p/v9SGpv


__
https://flic.kr/p/vP8cQU


----------



## GrumpyOne

Link to those road textures?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

L.A. Roads 1.1

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 1.26 GB L.A. Road Textures


__
https://flic.kr/p/vPxa1s


__
https://flic.kr/p/vPxaZd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vPxbq3


__
https://flic.kr/p/vahBBM


__
https://flic.kr/p/va8WBE


__
https://flic.kr/p/w7yZ3t


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6vGNN


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4QJFd


__
https://flic.kr/p/w79TK6


__
https://flic.kr/p/w7z1Zp


----------



## Saq

Bad company 2 mp, 3k.








I should set my screenshot button to t, so that I don't have to reach all the way over to f10.


----------



## HesterDW

Half-Life 2: Update, ENB, SweetFX



http://imgur.com/iPpghhz




http://imgur.com/cxkBOEp




http://imgur.com/YVjYVWB




http://imgur.com/nuLwty7




http://imgur.com/KasTPh3



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Bad company 2 mp, 3k.
> 
> I should set my screenshot button to t, so that I don't have to reach all the way over to f10.


People still play Bad Company 2? May have to re-install that.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> People still play Bad Company 2? May have to re-install that.


They do yep, I have to put up with a bit of lag because most of them are american servers, but that's fine by me.


----------



## 222Panther222

Damn now i need to play HL2 again.


----------



## Ceadderman

Cannot wait to get my system back up an running. HL2 with SweetFX looks awesomesauce! Keep the incentives coming!









~Ceadder


----------



## Saq

Blowing up Super Mutants in 8K.








Oh and just for fun, here's a 15K image (for some reason it was resized into 1920x1080 when gedo screencapped it).


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/w7Rg36


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8gswg


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQmPQP


__
https://flic.kr/p/vQeBab


__
https://flic.kr/p/vaQit9


__
https://flic.kr/p/w7d2BE


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 1 still a good looking game nearly 8 years later


----------



## Wihglah




----------



## Alex132

- Project Cars -








3200x1800, 16X Super Sampling AA, 64x tessellation and surprisingly playable at ~40fps.


----------



## Alex132

Moar Project Cars


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vR9So1


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6sk5h


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9bQ3X


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8LvfZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9bQT4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vbUdZz


__
https://flic.kr/p/w81rtt


__
https://flic.kr/p/vb9e2r


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8qFst


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Thanks mate, im glad you like my Screenshots. Im trying to make GTA V look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 1.26 GB L.A. Road Textures
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/v9nKUL


I stop here to check out the screens and still really enjoy many of your shots. This ^^ one, not so much. It has the one thing GTA V bugs me with, when things get over complicated, the screenshot here looks like a struggle for realism to me. Not your settings particularly, the entire game struggles from this angle I think. Still, thank you for sharing your work still though. I am currently downloading the game for the soundtrack alone, hope to skip the advertisements.


----------



## philhalo66

More crysis runs pretty good at 1600P


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> I stop here to check out the screens and still really enjoy many of your shots. This ^^ one, not so much. It has the one thing GTA V bugs me with, when things get over complicated, the screenshot here looks like a struggle for realism to me. Not your settings particularly, the entire game struggles from this angle I think. Still, thank you for sharing your work still though. I am currently downloading the game for the soundtrack alone, hope to skip the advertisements.


Hey g0tsl33p14,

Thank you very much for giving your Feedback about my Screenshots/Work. Im glad you like them









In this case you are right, even with many mods & tweaks etc. But still GTA V is a Masterpiece in many Points, so its still allows us to change a few things like Visuals & a little bit of Texture Replacing. I can remember on GTA IV times where we had 8GB+ Texture Mods & more stuff. Again thanks alot for showing your Interest & Feedback.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vcioWU


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9JQri


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9JQUT


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8F5CE


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8F64j


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8F6rd


__
https://flic.kr/p/vRGNsb


__
https://flic.kr/p/vRGNSE


__
https://flic.kr/p/vRGNdf


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vcioWU
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w9JQri
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w9JQUT
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8F5CE
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8F64j
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8F6rd
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vRGNsb
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vRGNSE
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vRGNdf


These are wicked sick.


----------



## Brulf

Moar Witcher 3 @4k


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> These are wicked sick.


Thanks mate









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //

+ 2PAC T-Shirt Mod i made


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbHBN6


__
https://flic.kr/p/vU6TMo


__
https://flic.kr/p/veRjVF


__
https://flic.kr/p/vU6UY1


----------



## Alex132

Pcars


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Pcars


I like the placement of the handle to open the hood.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbsqGq


__
https://flic.kr/p/vUBAbk


__
https://flic.kr/p/vUBB6X


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbstwo


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbsuxb


__
https://flic.kr/p/vUBDEe


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9MSBj


__
https://flic.kr/p/vfeQMk


----------



## DiaSin

@Brulf what lighting mods are you running on Witcher 3? That doesn't look vanilla. I'm looking for a good preset to use once I get a good graphics card and can turn it up again. Right now I run the game mostly on medium since my good GPU died on me and I'm having to use my backup for awhile.

Witcher 3 bugged out for me earlier. Last time I went into this place it spawned one wraith in the entryway and a couple farther in. After loading the same save as that time, I went in there again... There were at least 6 of them at once. I am on the lowest difficulty and it spawned at least 6 wraiths in one little space.

I don't know if it had something to do with the update to 1.07 that happened since the last time I was in there or what.. but that was bad.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> @Brulf what lighting mods are you running on Witcher 3? That doesn't look vanilla. I'm looking for a good preset to use once I get a good graphics card and can turn it up again. Right now I run the game mostly on medium since my good GPU died on me and I'm having to use my backup for awhile.
> 
> Witcher 3 bugged out for me earlier. Last time I went into this place it spawned one wraith in the entryway and a couple farther in. After loading the same save as that time, I went in there again... There were at least 6 of them at once. I am on the lowest difficulty and it spawned at least 6 wraiths in one little space.
> 
> I don't know if it had something to do with the update to 1.07 that happened since the last time I was in there or what.. but that was bad.


Sounds about right, actually. I played that spot a few different times and every time it was different. Sometimes there were multiple right at the entrance, and other times - more spread about. This was all prior to 1.07. In fact, when I was at that spot, it was probably in 1.04 through 1.06.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjZ4hv


__
https://flic.kr/p/wex5K7


__
https://flic.kr/p/wex6bC


__
https://flic.kr/p/vjQ6Gu


__
https://flic.kr/p/wex7am


__
https://flic.kr/p/wgRr82


----------



## kzone75

*BioShock 2*


----------



## Alex132

Ark: Survival.

This game just does not want to run at 3200x1800 (VSR) for me - nor apply the Supersampling AA from CCC. Anyone experience something similar?


----------



## 222Panther222

Bastion

HL2:Lost Coast


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> @Brulf what lighting mods are you running on Witcher 3? That doesn't look vanilla. I'm looking for a good preset to use once I get a good graphics card and can turn it up again. Right now I run the game mostly on medium since my good GPU died on me and I'm having to use my backup for awhile.
> 
> Witcher 3 bugged out for me earlier. Last time I went into this place it spawned one wraith in the entryway and a couple farther in. After loading the same save as that time, I went in there again... There were at least 6 of them at once. I am on the lowest difficulty and it spawned at least 6 wraiths in one little space.
> 
> I don't know if it had something to do with the update to 1.07 that happened since the last time I was in there or what.. but that was bad.


100% no mods or lighting profiles just have all settings set to ultra with 4k res... If I have set something I didn't know I did lol ?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> 100% no mods or lighting profiles just have all settings set to ultra with 4k res... If I have set something I didn't know I did lol ?


Odd.. your colors seem a lot less saturated than they are on mine with no mods. Thats why I want a preset, things are too colorful, not quite as bad as the Far Cry games, but close.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Odd.. your colors seem a lot less saturated than they are on mine with no mods. Thats why I want a preset, things are too colorful, not quite as bad as the Far Cry games, but close.


no idea... oddly enough i came from a HD7950 to GTX 980ti and my first thought was wow colors seem so much more vivid maybe it was a placebo sort of thing going on but it just feels as though some of the colors are much more vivid


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Bastion


Bastion... one of my top 3 favorite games of all time.... love the way that story is told


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // FreeCam Mod (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/vphxhw


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4NTAz


__
https://flic.kr/p/wmizPp


__
https://flic.kr/p/vpr2wR


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4FRqf


__
https://flic.kr/p/wiZgYy


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4NUtr


----------



## Rebellion88

The 1st and 2nd picture look amazing.


----------



## Silent Scone

@OutlawTuNeR Stop sighing at all the PM's you're (most probably) getting about your profiling and release it already, you selfish urchin


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> The 1st and 2nd picture look amazing.


Thanks mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @OutlawTuNeR Stop sighing at all the PM's you're (most probably) getting about your profiling and release it already, you selfish urchin


hehe im still working on my Settings mate, i also started to replace Texture Mods & a few other Tweaks.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // FreeCam Mod (WIP)


__
https://flic.kr/p/wjkg7o


__
https://flic.kr/p/vpM1Sp


__
https://flic.kr/p/wjkgnJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/wkYX5A


__
https://flic.kr/p/wkYXa5


__
https://flic.kr/p/wn6LsT


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ark: Survival.
> 
> This game just does not want to run at 3200x1800 (VSR) for me - nor apply the Supersampling AA from CCC. Anyone experience something similar?


just use the "scaling" slider ingame.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wsjbft


__
https://flic.kr/p/wamB9n


__
https://flic.kr/p/waeCad


__
https://flic.kr/p/waeXUL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vuQn5o


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> The 1st and 2nd picture look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> @OutlawTuNeR Stop sighing at all the PM's you're (most probably) getting about your profiling and release it already, you selfish urchin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe im still working on my Settings mate, i also started to replace Texture Mods & a few other Tweaks.
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // FreeCam Mod (WIP)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wjkg7o
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vpM1Sp
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wjkgnJ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wkYX5A
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wkYXa5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wn6LsT
Click to expand...

There's a Casino? Can you use it or is it just a decorative building?









~Ceadder


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> There's a Casino? Can you use it or is it just a decorative building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Decorative at the moment.


----------



## CryphicKing

GTA5 & TW3 & hatred


----------



## Sterling84

Witcher 3 4K Ultra everything


----------



## Saq

Cradle..





I got confused at this point with my objective, so i started throwing everything that was a pot on it. Then i realized I should probably open the cupboards.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Mass Effect 2 (Part 1 out of 2 of Image Dump)


----------



## HesterDW

Dark Souls, Reshade, DSFix
One of my favorite moments in Dark Souls, when you realize how far you've come, and how far you still have to go.


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher III Wild Hunt


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Witcher III Wild Hunt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I won' t need to play this game after all the screenshots being posted (or GTA V for that matter)







I really want to enjoy Witcher 3 so I'm waiting for them to get it fully patched before playing. Looks like it might be close


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I won' t need to play this game after all the screenshots being posted (or GTA V for that matter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to enjoy Witcher 3 so I'm waiting for them to get it fully patched before playing. Looks like it might be close


Patch 1.07 was a really huge patch, I don't think they have plans for another one for a while. Just upcoming DLC.


----------



## Saq

Blues and Bullets - Spoilers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


----------



## CryphicKing

So I can't resist to hump on batman PC version after finished ps4 version... and WOW!! if you think PC version's problem is only about missing couple crispier textures, performance, and nvidia gamework, you need to think again.... it looked and felt like a whole different game,

I can only say at this moment Rockstready's engine team have a whole world to worry about.

Played the game post second patch, after rain surface effects and AO are attached.

can't comment on performance since I played on a high end rig, performance is so far the best thing about batman, gamework doesn't seem affect the performance much


Don't know about the pre-patched version, but judging the game at current stage, PC version's overall world geometry detail is significantly inferior, missing assets(existed in PS4) all over the place , lamp lights's Luminous distance are down scaled, nerfed particle transparency effect, one of the alplhe rendering feature in batman. They need to rebuild the PC version rather than fix it.

Examples
PC

PS4


PC

PS4

PC

PS4

PC

ps4


"Enhanced" rain as Nvidia's signature rendering effect in batman to promote their product, really?

PC

PS4


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/woUGYs


__
https://flic.kr/p/wDcJjG


__
https://flic.kr/p/vJDHJg


__
https://flic.kr/p/wp2C3F


----------



## Ceadderman

Is that snow?









~Ceadder


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Is that snow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yes, its a Snow Mod









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wHn5EK


__
https://flic.kr/p/vKRgMN


__
https://flic.kr/p/wExTu9


__
https://flic.kr/p/wHn5ZT


__
https://flic.kr/p/wqnLri


__
https://flic.kr/p/wqfTWo


__
https://flic.kr/p/wqfyhw


__
https://flic.kr/p/wExTYL


__
https://flic.kr/p/wqnLMZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/wqnLVe


----------



## Ceadderman

Reminds me of Mafia II or their beginning of GTA:V. Sweet!









~Ceadder


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Reminds me of Mafia II or their beginning of GTA:V. Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah its smiliar to Mafia II, this game was also great, now they have shared a image from Mafia III teaser









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wH8cSU


__
https://flic.kr/p/wsQ8MS


__
https://flic.kr/p/wKrSwZ


----------



## Saq

KnightShift:





Cant believe I used to play this game back in the day. Still got the original disks too.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some vanilla Witcher 3


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## BradleyW

Life Is Strange EP4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Life Is Strange EP4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


FYI everyone this isn't the normal use of spoiler people use here for convenience. It's a real spoiler warning so DON'T LOOK if you aren't on episode 4 yet!

And YAY another person playing!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> FYI everyone this isn't the normal use of spoiler people use here for convenience. It's a real spoiler warning so DON'T LOOK if you aren't on episode 4 yet!
> 
> And YAY another person playing!


I think people have guessed this may contain actual spoilers since I've written "EP4".


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think people have guessed this may contain actual spoilers since I've written "EP4".


I would hope, but just wanted to clarify in case


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wQ3Za4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vT2LkY


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTbrf4


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTbrov


__
https://flic.kr/p/wPjGnC


__
https://flic.kr/p/wxrnB9


__
https://flic.kr/p/wPjGyu


__
https://flic.kr/p/vTbrGX


__
https://flic.kr/p/wxyCen


__
https://flic.kr/p/wPjGSq


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wQ3Za4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vT2LkY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vTbrf4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vTbrov
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wPjGnC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wxrnB9
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wPjGyu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/vTbrGX
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wxyCen
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wPjGSq


Man that looks so good!


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## BradleyW

Witcher III: Wild Hunt


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Thanks MIGhunter









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vU8p65


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNPZdo


__
https://flic.kr/p/vU8pz1


__
https://flic.kr/p/wyEdfT


__
https://flic.kr/p/wyEdzv


__
https://flic.kr/p/wywWM3


__
https://flic.kr/p/wywX5C


__
https://flic.kr/p/wywXqN


----------



## TheRadik

*RIDE*
































*GTA V*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 (Night Settings Updated) //


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVtJwo


__
https://flic.kr/p/wAhRZ3


__
https://flic.kr/p/wTqDte


__
https://flic.kr/p/vW2VCg


__
https://flic.kr/p/wAq4ex


__
https://flic.kr/p/wAhSyE


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVTkLL


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVTm7W


__
https://flic.kr/p/vVTmju


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield Bad Company 2 still looks good IMO.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wWUXNY


__
https://flic.kr/p/w1Mq1t


__
https://flic.kr/p/wXE93H


__
https://flic.kr/p/wXE9fr


__
https://flic.kr/p/w1CW2E


__
https://flic.kr/p/wCJeqY


__
https://flic.kr/p/wVSpKi


__
https://flic.kr/p/wCJeHw


----------



## BradleyW

Batman Arkham Knight (1440p + AO mod + Advanced rain and light + High details)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Batman Arkham Knight looks very good, might pick it up if the upcoming patches will provide significant performance improvements.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight looks very good, might pick it up if the upcoming patches will provide significant performance improvements.


Some parts of the game do look nice, and more happens on the streets, such as fighting, burning cars and general cars driving around.

A few more shots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Some parts of the game do look nice, and more happens on the streets, such as fighting, burning cars and general cars driving around.
> 
> A few more shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it open world? If it is then how big is it?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is it open world? If it is then how big is it?


Bigger than Arkham City. It's the best Batman game yet.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/x251LZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/x252bX


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4EiAv


__
https://flic.kr/p/x1wNGe


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4vt47


__
https://flic.kr/p/wHUYj3


__
https://flic.kr/p/w4Em46


__
https://flic.kr/p/wZMi63


----------



## iARDAs

Bioshock Infinite


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RagingPwner

*GTAV*
ReShade + Other mods


__
https://flic.kr/p/wZAoPd


__
https://flic.kr/p/wZAoPd


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2agMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2agMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/w63mNx


__
https://flic.kr/p/w63mNx


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2ULVi


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2ULVi


__
https://flic.kr/p/wKhVwQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/wKhVwQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2USzz


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2USzz


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wL8WKb


__
https://flic.kr/p/x4hW56


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6T52t


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6T5dk


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6J6Ru


__
https://flic.kr/p/w6J7ow


__
https://flic.kr/p/wL8ZHW


----------



## Sterling84

please dude, the GTA V shots are just blending together, either photo a different area of the game world besides city streets or pick a different game, PLEASE.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> please dude, the GTA V shots are just blending together, either photo a different area of the game world besides city streets or pick a different game, PLEASE.












TCO


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> please dude, the GTA V shots are just blending together, either photo a different area of the game world besides city streets or pick a different game, PLEASE.


He/she can post whatever game scene they want.


----------



## Sterling84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> He/she can post whatever game scene they want.


thanks for clearing that up for me, I forgot I wasnt in complete control of everyones posting ability for a second. My point is he is one of the best screenshot posters in the thread, my personal feeling is most people are prob a little sick of the GTA pics. If I had posted 100 screens of a game that were basically derivative and somebody told me to stop, Id at least consider it, maybe he will appreciate my point.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I actually agree with Sterling84...It's gotten to the point where I just engage the logitech superscroll thing on my mouse and fly past all of the shots until something new pops up.

I know it can't be cotrolled because I cant MAKE people post something else, but man, when I fly by all these screenshots and every single one is a nighttime city skyline in GTAV it looks pretty boring


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> thanks for clearing that up for me, I forgot I wasnt in complete control of everyones posting ability for a second. My point is he is one of the best screenshot posters in the thread, my personal feeling is most people are prob a little sick of the GTA pics. If I had posted 100 screens of a game that were basically derivative and somebody told me to stop, Id at least consider it, maybe he will appreciate my point.


We normally let people have the chance to stop on their own before we take out our shotguns.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I actually agree with Sterling84...It's gotten to the point where I just engage the logitech superscroll thing on my mouse and fly past all of the shots until something new pops up.
> 
> I know it can't be cotrolled because I cant MAKE people post something else, but man, when I fly by all these screenshots and every single one is a nighttime city skyline in GTAV it looks pretty boring


Agreed. SADLY my phone has to load all the pics and by time it's finished I scroll through them anyway.









Love GTA V so I don't have an issue with screenshots. Only of the repetitive nature of the shots themselves. GTA V is hugemongous. I am sure screenshots could be different every time.









~Ceadder


----------



## makesithappen

Drained it with gta v...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bioshock Infinite, Metro Last Light Redux, Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition, Tomb Raider, Trine 2*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Bioshock Infinite*

*Metro Last Light Redux*




*Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition*


*Tomb Raider*


*Trine 2*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> He/she can post whatever game scene they want.


Strong this, the only problem we have is we don't have enough people posting screenshots to cut the GTAV chain









Arkham Knight








Killzone2


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wLuGfP


__
https://flic.kr/p/wLnP3E


__
https://flic.kr/p/wLnufS


__
https://flic.kr/p/x3et2G

Need For Speed Underground 2 - 5K // FreeCam // SweetFX // Texture Mod


__
https://flic.kr/p/vgHZkJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/uqq6Qq


__
https://flic.kr/p/vhdUVU

NFS Hot Pursuit - 5K // FreeCam // SweetFX // NoHud


__
https://flic.kr/p/o2EXHd


----------



## SLOWION

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter


----------



## BradleyW

Batman Arkham Knight.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/x3Pgcq


__
https://flic.kr/p/w9gnBc


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNDgdK


__
https://flic.kr/p/x5nNjm


__
https://flic.kr/p/x5nPbw


__
https://flic.kr/p/x5nQ4o


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNDkXp


__
https://flic.kr/p/wNDk2g


----------



## BradleyW

3rd image down is close to real! Just a smidge too much bloom I think.


----------



## nasmith2000

*pCars (reshade)*




Spoiler: More pCars











*GTA V (enb+reshade)*




Spoiler: More GTA V


----------



## GrumpyOne

Both looking sweet, care to share GTAV setup?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Both looking sweet, care to share GTAV setup?


sure man, it's bit's and pieces of enbs, timecycles and visualsettings, and tweaked reshade/sweetfx settings. I will be home in about 20 mins and will upload and send you a link.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 3rd image down is close to real! Just a smidge too much bloom I think.


Hey thanks for your Feedback, in my settings im not using Bloom Effect, its the Screen Brightness Settings in GTA V. New Shots.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/waBFHC



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/waBFTY


__
https://flic.kr/p/x8bHqB


__
https://flic.kr/p/x5jqbo


__
https://flic.kr/p/waBGxJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/wQ26Pf


__
https://flic.kr/p/wQ9kK6


__
https://flic.kr/p/x6SDob


----------



## BradleyW

I now like these shots, but the sky always looks a bit "off" in terms of colour or brightness.


----------



## nasmith2000

Spoiler: a few action shots


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I now like these shots, but the sky always looks a bit "off" in terms of colour or brightness.


Im glad you like my Posts, thanks. Im still working on my Settings also special for sky Sets. 10 New Shots, Enjoy.

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbKtXw



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/wRh9DM


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbUfEv


__
https://flic.kr/p/wRhby8


__
https://flic.kr/p/wbKxWo


__
https://flic.kr/p/x81oou


__
https://flic.kr/p/wRhe1n


__
https://flic.kr/p/wRhfag


__
https://flic.kr/p/wRam4o


__
https://flic.kr/p/x9jK1Z


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Im glad you like my Posts, thanks. Im still working on my Settings also special for sky Sets. 10 New Shots, Enjoy.
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wbKtXw
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wRh9DM
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wbUfEv
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wRhby8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wbKxWo
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/x81oou
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wRhe1n
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wRhfag
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wRam4o
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/x9jK1Z


Hey man, the GTA V shots are great, but perhaps you could spoiler the ones after the first shot so those who want to can shoot past them and those who want to can expand the spoiler and enjoy them (like I've done in the quote of your post)? Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Hey man, the GTA V shots are great, but perhaps you could spoiler the ones after the first shot so those who want to can shoot past them and those who want to can expand the spoiler and enjoy them (like I've done in the quote of your post)? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Thanks for your Feedback, i will spoiler the next Posts.

Cheers


----------



## CryphicKing

ACU & Farcry4


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ACU & Farcry4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Why the hell am I playing FarCry 4 on Xbone right now again?


----------



## Ceadderman

He said X... bone.









~Ceadder


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Why the hell am I playing FarCry 4 on Xbone right now again?


Because on PC it runs like utter crap, even if you have a very outstanding rig. Far Cry 4 looks good only in stationary shots.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Because on PC it runs like utter crap, even if you have a very outstanding rig. Far Cry 4 looks good only in stationary shots.


I don't remember having any issues with it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I don't remember having any issues with it.


Well, I do. The game is a stuttery mess for me. My last Ubisoft game, thats for sure, they managed to kill the franchise with most potential. You cant even call it a proper sequel, its just an expansion for Far Cry 3.


----------



## Clukos

Driveclub brake glow









Volumetric clouds + SSR


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland*


----------



## Clukos

This game is beautiful, reminds me of The Tomorrow Children. is it any fun? I might give it a try, i really like how it looks!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> This game is beautiful, reminds me of The Tomorrow Children. is it any fun? I might give it a try, i really like how it looks!


They game is currently in an early access state. It does have some content and features but obviously it feels and plays like an unfinished game. The graphics is its strongest aspect as it doesnt really offer much apart from pretty visuals. I play it only when I feel like taking pretty screenshots








Its a decent game as of now but its still early in development and I am pretty sure that the final build is nowhere near so far. Its open world to some extent so its quite entertaining exploring the very detailed and beautiful world of Hardland but when it comes down to quests, fighting and progression, the game feels very weak in those regards. Either way I would suggest picking up the game and supporting the developers as they are doing a great job. Hardland has a lot of potential and can become a really fantastic game. Keep in mind though that it is an early build, the performance is not that great either, with everything maxed out (2560x1440) I am getting around 15 to 35 fps on my desktop rig, but I am not too worried as performance is being improved with each update and the final build is going to run well if I can say so myself. I know the developers personally and I chatted with them a lot about the game, I am sure they will be able to deliver.


----------



## Clukos

Thanks! I'll probably buy it on steam when it's out of early access, i generally don't buy such games just to experience the polished product on release and not burn out on the beta/alpha version. I've gotta say though, i am really digging the art style, it's beautiful


----------



## 222Panther222

Hl2 Lost Coast

Trine 3


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## bigaza2151

passing some time on rust before i get my 980ti tomorrow :]


----------



## RagingPwner

*GTAV*
ReShade + Other mods


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8TVbP


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8TVbP


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8TTT8


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8TTT8


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8U3QB


__
https://flic.kr/p/w8U3QB


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Thanks! I'll probably buy it on steam when it's out of early access, i generally don't buy such games just to experience the polished product on release and not burn out on the beta/alpha version. I've gotta say though, i am really digging the art style, it's beautiful


Yeah the art style is indeed very appealing. In my opinion Hardland is the most advanced indie game in terms of graphics. Not only does it have a very nice art style but the graphic engine itself is very advanced and features some really impressive shading, lighting and shaders. The textures and models also look really good, maybe a bit unproportional as of now but that is yet to be fixed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> *GTAV*
> ReShade + Other mods
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8TVbP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8TVbP
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8TTT8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8TTT8
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8U3QB
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/w8U3QB


This is exactly how the game should look! Excellent shots.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Nice shots RagingPwner









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/wY81uf



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xginXM


__
https://flic.kr/p/wYeVSB


__
https://flic.kr/p/xgiphv


__
https://flic.kr/p/xdqpz3


__
https://flic.kr/p/wY83tW


__
https://flic.kr/p/xdqQDa


__
https://flic.kr/p/wVW4ZX


__
https://flic.kr/p/xb7n7W


----------



## Saq

Beyond Eyes.








Such a short game, but I loved every second of it.


----------



## Brulf

Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea Ep 1

4k ultra settings with sweetfx


----------



## Somasonic

Very nice screenshots







I think I need a little more distance from the ending of B:I before I play this, I can't see how it doesn't ruin it... (just like the DLC ruined the ending of Dead Space 3, I so wish I hadn't played it).


----------



## kx11

Everybody's Gone to Rapture

AutopanoGiga to stitch shots


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Very nice screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a little more distance from the ending of B:I before I play this, I can't see how it doesn't ruin it... (just like the DLC ruined the ending of Dead Space 3, I so wish I hadn't played it).


Burial at sea is pretty good, i think it wraps up the story quite nicely.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Driveclub brake glow


What's up with your brake bias?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Driveclub brake glow
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with your brake bias?
Click to expand...

Driving "Sim"


----------



## Clukos

Must be the corner, i've posted this gif few months ago:









And since i am at it, here's another gif from the One:1


----------



## Cybertox

*StarCraft II: Wings Of Liberty*


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 // 4K // SweetFX // FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjr7Zg



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xgxqHo


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2n25P


__
https://flic.kr/p/wmZQBi


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Driving "Sim"


LOL


----------



## RagingPwner

@BradleyW & @OutlawTuNeR - Thanks guys, I appreciate it!









*GTAV*
ReShade + Other mods


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/wN9Drb


__
https://flic.kr/p/wN9v6U


__
https://flic.kr/p/xd2rMW


__
https://flic.kr/p/wijzrA


__
https://flic.kr/p/x2aduQ


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> @BradleyW & @OutlawTuNeR - Thanks guys, I appreciate it!


Again very nice Screenshots mate, keep that great work coming









GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 //


__
https://flic.kr/p/xfyfZu



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xhSLQT


__
https://flic.kr/p/xirD2B


__
https://flic.kr/p/wkRzoL


__
https://flic.kr/p/xirDF2


__
https://flic.kr/p/xhSNna




Need For Speed Most Wanted 2012 // 4K // SweetFX // FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/wnaMZf



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/x2zjWf


__
https://flic.kr/p/wnjNeV


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjbYHD


----------



## Saq

Wreckfest


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Ceadderman

Lawn Mower Racing? I love it!









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Lawn Mower Racing? I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's one of these things with a ton more power

http://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/view/shoprider-cadiz-mobility-scooter/613/?ref=google_base&gclid=Cj0KEQjwo7auBRCOtoqn_s-G7aMBEiQAxArNrKbhfEEM902lGM8IRgkKNnR93L8BSWPo59y2BgkWnbAaAjb-8P8HAQ


----------



## 222Panther222

My GOTY, the story, ambiance, graphics and music is so well mixed with the game-play. I only finished ep 1 got 3 more to play and the 5th one coming out in September.
Life Is Strange Episode 1


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> My GOTY, the story, ambiance, graphics and music is so well mixed with the game-play. I only finished ep 1 got 3 more to play and the 5th one coming out in September.
> Life Is Strange Episode 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I totally agree. If you're already hooked at ep 1, buckle up for a field feel trip. Episodes 2-4 have had jaw dropping endings.

So far at work I've already convinced 4 other people to buy it. One of them who is a very cynical person, went into it very adamant that it wouldn't be able to make him really care about the characters. I won't spoil anything by saying how he reacted to specific things, but when I heard him telling another co-worker about it, he said "It taught a robot to feel". (referring to himself, lol) He is very much attached to the characters now.


----------



## bigaza2151

rust maxed out with my new 980ti :]



may i ask what img hoster you guys are using? tinypic is kinda annoying with the random kaptchas


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> may i ask what img hoster you guys are using? tinypic is kinda annoying with the random kaptchas


I've been using imgur for years now. You don't have to publish things publicly there to still host them and use direct links.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Lawn Mower Racing? I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's one of these things with a ton more power
> 
> http://www.betterlifehealthcare.com/view/shoprider-cadiz-mobility-scooter/613/?ref=google_base&gclid=Cj0KEQjwo7auBRCOtoqn_s-G7aMBEiQAxArNrKbhfEEM902lGM8IRgkKNnR93L8BSWPo59y2BgkWnbAaAjb-8P8HAQ


Something like this?


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD




----------



## Clukos

McLaren P1 GTR, Driveclub


----------



## Georgey123

My god, that model of the P1 is absolutely stunning







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What about the current season


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> *pCars (reshade)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pCars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTA V (enb+reshade)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More GTA V


How on Earth did you manage to make ENB to work with ReShade in GTA V?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> McLaren P1 GTR, Driveclub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How come I didn't see Mclaren in my car collection? DLC car or unlocked? nice screenshots btw


----------



## Clukos

Yeah dlc, I bought the season pass and it's great, so much value for 25$. They'll add the Ferrari 488 GTB at the end of the month for free btw


----------



## 222Panther222

Life Is Strange Ep2


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah dlc, I bought the season pass and it's great, so much value for 25$. They'll add the Ferrari 488 GTB at the end of the month for free btw


Totally man, sadly I'm not a racing fan, I bought the game to see how it looks(same with pCars) content wise, oh boy, I got tons new free cars by random patch and the new japan tracks alone made me felt like worth the price tag.

Farcry4

Finally finished it, it's a ridiculously long game, a little bit too long for my taste, definitely the best Nvidia hairwork showcase by far


----------



## Saq

Dirt Rally.









Using an Xbox one controller, and to be honest, I'm not doing much better than when I was using keyboard.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 2015 Nissan GTR Nismo <3


__
https://flic.kr/p/wB9fJX



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/wB9gix


__
https://flic.kr/p/xvGetY


__
https://flic.kr/p/xxcebW


----------



## g0tsl33p14

GTA V_anilla_




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

Edit


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> How on Earth did you manage to make ENB to work with ReShade in GTA V?


It took a bit of time to get the dlls right, but got it to work. I'm traveling for work until Friday but can send what I have this weekend if you'd like to play around with it. Which operating system are u using?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> It took a bit of time to get the dlls right, but got it to work. I'm traveling for work until Friday but can send what I have this weekend if you'd like to play around with it. Which operating system are u using?


Windows 10, so old-school SweetFX won't work, but ReShade Framework 1.0 works great. Here's what I do:
- Paste ReShade files into proper GTA V folder
- Past ENB files into proper GTA V folder
- Edit ENBLOCAL.INI like this:
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=dxgi.dll

dxgi.dll is ReShade's D3D11 x64 dll file.

Both ENB and ReShade work greatly independently, but together I simply get a crash right before the intro video appears...


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Windows 10, so old-school SweetFX won't work, but ReShade Framework 1.0 works great. Here's what I do:
> - Paste ReShade files into proper GTA V folder
> - Past ENB files into proper GTA V folder
> - Edit ENBLOCAL.INI like this:
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=dxgi.dll
> 
> dxgi.dll is ReShade's D3D11 x64 dll file.
> 
> Both ENB and ReShade work greatly independently, but together I simply get a crash right before the intro video appears...


Im using Windows 7 Ultimate 64BIT SP1 and i got no crashes with Enb + Sweetfx together. (GTA V Intro & Gameplay...)

Here are my Proxy Settings.

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
*InitProxyFunctions=false*
*ProxyLibrary=Reshade64.dll*


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP) + ENB Series 0275 // 2015 Nissan GTR Nismo <3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wB9fJX
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wB9gix
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xvGetY
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xxcebW


Wow, very nice - especially this first one


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> Im using Windows 7 Ultimate 64BIT SP1 and i got no crashes with Enb + Sweetfx together. (GTA V Intro & Gameplay...)
> 
> Here are my Proxy Settings.
> 
> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> *InitProxyFunctions=false*
> *ProxyLibrary=Reshade64.dll*


HOLY CRAP! IT WORKED! THEY BOTH LOADED! I always set InitProxyFunctions=*TRUE* before because it was the default!

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, very nice - especially this first one


Thank you very much mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> HOLY CRAP! IT WORKED! THEY BOTH LOADED! I always set InitProxyFunctions=*TRUE* before because it was the default!
> 
> Thank you sooo much!


No Problem mate, you welcome. Im glad i could help you. Normally Enb needs a few seconds to inject & load at game Startup so for now there is no fix but they both are loading into the game. By Pressing Shift + Enter you can open InGame Enb Menu to tweak the Values (dont forget to save them in the Menu)

Cheers


----------



## kithylin

Could someone post or PM me a link to the SweetFX and ENB mods for GTA-V where to download em? I'm on win7 x64 and would like to take a try at it. Also how do these mods impact performance? I'm just on a single GTX 770 at the moment. Hopefully will be able to still play it with this on. But I'd like to try it and see.

I could just google for it.. but it's late and I'm tired and I was thinking maybe someone here has a direct link right away or something.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Could someone post or PM me a link to the SweetFX and ENB mods for GTA-V where to download em? I'm on win7 x64 and would like to take a try at it. Also how do these mods impact performance? I'm just on a single GTX 770 at the moment. Hopefully will be able to still play it with this on. But I'd like to try it and see.
> 
> I could just google for it.. but it's late and I'm tired and I was thinking maybe someone here has a direct link right away or something.


http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/938/

There's a few in there to get you started.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP-Update) + ENB Series 0275[Update Settings] // 2015 Nissan GTR Nismo <3


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAeGc7



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/wEbUvr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xyJWcj


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjyjmD


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAeFNS


__
https://flic.kr/p/wEbW4M


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjs2iU


__
https://flic.kr/p/wEbYw2


__
https://flic.kr/p/wEbZm8


----------



## 222Panther222

Life Is Strange Ep2


----------



## g0tsl33p14

GTA V_anilla_



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Jumping on the band wagon of I love this game.


----------



## Reloaded83

Ugh, Life Is Strange; so many feels! I really need to continue on with the story. I left off with Ep. 2, but I have the others ready. SUCH a great story/game IMO.


----------



## 222Panther222

Yep amazing game, gonna start ep3 soon.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Ugh, Life Is Strange; so many feels! I really need to continue on with the story. I left of with Ep. 2, but I have the others ready. SUCH a great story/game IMO.


How long are the episodes? I hear people praising it on every board I'm on, thinking about picking it up.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/938/
> 
> There's a few in there to get you started.


I tried one of em, finally got it to work and figured it out, but it didn't look like it does for you guys in your screenshots.. and all it did was make all the cars instant-smoosh to undrivable in one hit (if going fast enough), and supposedly it was ENB... ah well. That's the end of my GTA-V modding experience. Reverting my files back to stock (glad I backed up) and back to vanilla GTAV


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I tried one of em, finally got it to work and figured it out, but it didn't look like it does for you guys in your screenshots.. and all it did was make all the cars instant-smoosh to undrivable in one hit (if going fast enough), and supposedly it was ENB... ah well. That's the end of my GTA-V modding experience. Reverting my files back to stock (glad I backed up) and back to vanilla GTAV


ENB doesn't change the cars. That must have been a rpf that was changed. If you want some help, feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

GTA V - 4K // SweetFX (WIP-Update) + ENB Series 0275[Update Settings] //


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjLMik



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xyXqp7


__
https://flic.kr/p/xjLLWP


__
https://flic.kr/p/wEhdHt


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAjVbd


__
https://flic.kr/p/xB9P6e


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> How long are the episodes? I hear people praising it on every board I'm on, thinking about picking it up.


Well, I guess it depends on how much exploring/reading you do. My wife would have breezed through the first episode in less than an hour probably. For me, I like to get as much of the story as I can, so I'd say they're around 3 hours each. I can check my play time according to Steam when I get home, but that seems to be about what I remember.


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Metro Conflict


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> How long are the episodes? I hear people praising it on every board I'm on, thinking about picking it up.


Ok, just checked Steam. I have 8 hours on file with Life is Strange. With my wife playing 45 minutes to 1 hour, means each episode for me was right around what I figured; 3-4 hours each. Assuming that you explore a lot, and don't just skip through the story.


----------



## Saq

Picked up a pretty rare game today called Starship Troopers, and the best part is it downsamples amazingly well







.

8k Starship Troopers:






The bloom seems to increase when I downsample, but oh well. More soon!


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Ceadderman

That mission for screen 7 is hysterical. You go through all that only you come away with your skank of a daughter. I wanted that boat.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

And even then she wasn't even thankful







.


----------



## Ceadderman

Women rarely are I've noticed.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Picked up a pretty rare game today called Starship Troopers, and the best part is it downsamples amazingly well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 8k Starship Troopers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bloom seems to increase when I downsample, but oh well. More soon!


"Put your hand on that wall! Put your hand on that wall soldier!... Medic!"

GTA V_anilla_



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Picked up a pretty rare game today called Starship Troopers, and the best part is it downsamples amazingly well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 8k Starship Troopers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bloom seems to increase when I downsample, but oh well. More soon!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> "Put your hand on that wall! Put your hand on that wall soldier!... Medic!"




Movie was so epic, own it on dvd, sucks all the sequels were super budget B-Movies!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> "Put your hand on that wall! Put your hand on that wall soldier!... Medic!"
> 
> GTA V_anilla_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here's some more without downsampling. (stupid glow issue ruined downsampling)...


----------



## CryphicKing

GTAV ENB 0.285 project supa dupa realism









Just kidding







that be BF:HL since none of you posted any


----------



## Xiorath

FFXIV Heavensward + Uber Fidelity Suite Reshade


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiorath*
> 
> FFXIV Heavensward + Uber Fidelity Suite Reshade


Nice screenshots.

Does the ENB cause a large performance drop?


----------



## Xiorath

not that bad.. maybe 7 fps at most but totally worth it.
No ENB here







just Reshade Framework


----------



## Clukos

Journey on Ps4, absolutely unique experience, loved it


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## nasmith2000

GTA V (enb+reshade)





Spoiler: More GTA V


----------



## Saq

Quick question, are we allowed to post emulated game screenshots?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Quick question, are we allowed to post emulated game screenshots?


Yeah, why not?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah, why not?


Just curious, cos I want to do some Fallout Shelter shots later on.


----------



## PC POWER

Over 2300 pages of shots, so many. Looks like GTA dominates.


----------



## crazyg0od33

whatever game that's popular at the time is what dominates


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Just curious, cos I want to do some Fallout Shelter shots later on.


Such a time waster this game, love it and hate it at the same time!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Such a time waster this game, love it and hate it at the same time!


Truth. I deleted it.


----------



## Zepher




----------



## 222Panther222

Is that a 2 *billion* critical hit? O_O What is your stuff?

Edit: Just noticed the boss life, let's say that i'm far, far from there


----------



## littlezoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*


How could you play Diablo3 at 21:9 resolution？


----------



## Saq

Fallout Shelter








Revolt 2


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Is that a 2 *billion* critical hit? O_O What is your stuff?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the boss life, let's say that i'm far, far from there


Just a normal UE build. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/60731185
the 59 Grift Boss had almost 2 trillion HP
here are the scaled down larger size.
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/D3-RG59-2-trillion.jpg
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/D3-2billion-damage.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*
> 
> How could you play Diablo3 at 21:9 resolution？


You have to use Windowed Full Screen as there is no setting in the game for the 21:9 resolution.
using that mode it is full res and the aspect ratio in the game is correct, and you get to see more on the sides.
I read earlier this year that they may disable the Windowed Full Screen workaround as they say it gives a competitive advantage, but honestly, no one really plays this competitively.
Here is a photo of the screen,
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/d3-21x9-photo.jpg
In bastions keep, walk onto the portal and see how much you see on the left and right of your screen.


----------



## Clukos

The Order: 1886


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hitman : Absolution

Tormentum - Dark Sorrow


The Elder Scrolls V : Skrim



One really needs an ENB to compete. 1360x768 is entertaining at best. Enjoy.


----------



## Kickarse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The Order: 1886
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Geez, those are some nice graphics man.


----------



## Clukos

I am glad they went multiplatform to be honest, they said their engine is designed for Ps4/PC. Their next project should be on PC as well, can't wait to see how it looks (hopefully it'll be a better game than The Order though







).


----------



## Saq

Revolt 2


----------



## littlezoo

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Multiplayer Beta


----------



## pez

The Order was a pretty game. The game was a tad disappointing, especially considering how high my hopes were for it. I do hope to see a sequel that focuses a bit more on gameplay, though. The story was solid, IMO.


----------



## Kickarse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Order was a pretty game. The game was a tad disappointing, especially considering how high my hopes were for it. I do hope to see a sequel that focuses a bit more on gameplay, though. The story was solid, IMO.


Same here, but to me the the story was bad, pretty average. Huge disappointment. I was expecting a lot of gameplay and it was all QTE and generic shooting. I'd give it a generous 6 just because of what it did graphically with the PS4's limited hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Multiplayer Beta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it me or the graphics are finally good?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kickarse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Order was a pretty game. The game was a tad disappointing, especially considering how high my hopes were for it. I do hope to see a sequel that focuses a bit more on gameplay, though. The story was solid, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, but to me the the story was bad, pretty average. Huge disappointment. I was expecting a lot of gameplay and it was all QTE and generic shooting. I'd give it a generous 6 just because of what it did graphically with the PS4's limited hardware.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *littlezoo*
> 
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 Multiplayer Beta
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it me or the graphics are finally good?
Click to expand...

Just you.


----------



## andrews2547

The textures do look slightly improved.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The textures do look slightly improved.


One of those "looks good from a far" things


----------



## Kickarse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> One of those "looks good from a far" things


All games pretty much look good only when looking from a considerable distance.


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V Vanilla



Witcher 3 Vanilla


----------



## boredgunner

Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, a highly underrated game. One of the better stories in gaming by a long shot.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason, a highly underrated game. One of the better stories in gaming by a long shot.


Looks interesting though I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Looks interesting though I have no idea what is going on.


Yeah I didn't intend otherwise. I'd suggest getting the game to try it out but sadly it was pulled from every digital retailer so that leaves buying used copies or illegal downloading as the only options.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Teleglitch



Civ V



TCO


----------



## Ceadderman

Like Civ V.

But tbh Civ IV is much better. Although I do like the Machine Gunners from V. Those guys are wicked deadly.









~Ceadder


----------



## kx11

Until Dawn


----------



## Saq

More old school, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2.


----------



## Cybertox

*Party Hard*


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 Vanilla


i dont think it matters at all that its witcher 3 "vanilla". that game looks damm STUNNING

i still havent played it but ive seen it for very cheap lately so when i can drag myself off bf4 i might just try it out :]


----------



## Newbie2009

Yeah have to admit i stop a lot to admire the view.


----------



## littlezoo

COD: AW 21:9


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kickarse*
> 
> Same here, but to me the the story was bad, pretty average. Huge disappointment. I was expecting a lot of gameplay and it was all QTE and generic shooting. I'd give it a generous 6 just because of what it did graphically with the PS4's limited hardware.
> Is it me or the graphics are finally good?


I feel they could have gone a lot further with the story, but felt they ended it abruptly. The whole 'half-breed' thing was made a big part of the Game Informer preview article...but it didn't feel big at all. 20% of it being a big QTE 'boss' fight in the middle and the end. That part I'm bitter about. Not to mention those 'move-your-joystick-to-the-dot' with the same thumb you need to hit the O, X, or [ ] buttons got old quick. At least get the QTE's right.

They had some serious potential and it could have rivaled the Uncharted games, but such is not the case.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Until Dawn


This shot makes me want to puke as if I've had more than my fill of superman ice cream








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> More old school, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You know you are an addict when you have memory playing RCT2 hours upon hours and realize it is a game where you clean up people's lung butter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Party Hard*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Saw this on Steam, reminded me of the O*rg*an Trail, both which I am tempted to buy, yet am without money. Is Party Hard any good? I can't tell by the screenshots alone, need video, I had no idea you play as _Jason_.

DiRT Rally


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> You know you are and addict when you have memory playing RCT2 hours upon hours and realize it is a game where you clean up people's lung butter.


It's alot more messier than this now. I had to make diverting footpaths to prevent overcrowding from lowering my park rating.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

4K Project Cars // SweetFX // FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/xQTW3U



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xPr81E


__
https://flic.kr/p/xAEf4y


__
https://flic.kr/p/xQA4Bm


__
https://flic.kr/p/wUyz1B


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> 4K Project Cars // SweetFX // FreeCam
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xQTW3U
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xPr81E
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xAEf4y
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/xQA4Bm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wUyz1B


Subaru and Dodge please


----------



## Saq

Rollercoaster Tycoon 2.


----------



## HITTI

They are old games, still good though. [email protected] screenshot, tell me what you see.

In order, cod1,codmw,codwaw,coduo. All games in [email protected]


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> This shot makes me want to puke as if I've had more than my fill of superman ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you are an addict when you have memory playing RCT2 hours upon hours and realize it is a game where you clean up people's lung butter.
> Saw this on Steam, reminded me of the O*rg*an Trail, both which I am tempted to buy, yet am without money. Is Party Hard any good? I can't tell by the screenshots alone, need video, I had no idea you play as _Jason_.
> 
> DiRT Rally
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Party Hard is a pretty decent game, I played through it and thought it was alright. What I liked about it the most is the story as well as the narration of it. Level design is pretty good too but sometimes you do come across some annoying levels, characters are my only major downside, they aren't really anything special and in my opinion the main character is the best one out of those available. The goal of the game is to kill everyone at the party without getting caught and you can do so in many different ways. Its quite fun for a while but the game is rather short, 11 levels I guess but I would expect more to come with additional updates. For its current price which is slightly discounted due to the fact that it just launched, its ok but I wouldn't recommend getting it at full price. It depends whether you like pixel art and simplistic gameplay.


----------



## Clukos

Until Dawn





That's a pretty looking lady


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> They are old games, still good though. [email protected] screenshot, tell me what you see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> In order, cod1,codmw,codwaw,coduo. All games in [email protected]


I see yourself and Cybertox have the same name for your rigbuilder.


----------



## pez

I got nothing on the last screenshot? But that first one...I remember COD2 so well. Are the servers still around?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I got nothing on the last screenshot? But that first one...I remember COD2 so well. Are the servers still around?


There is a tank in my aims. I did get him twice with the rocket, but the tank machine gunned me and cannoned me, causing the death.

Yep, there are a ton of servers like 22 maybe with avg 7-14 ppl a server maybe more.


----------



## Clukos

More from Until Dawn


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Subaru and Dodge please


No Subaru or Dodge Brands are available in this game, sorry.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> No Subaru or Dodge Brands are available in this game, sorry.


MG, Roewe or SAIC?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> More from Until Dawn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how did you get this game before September 1st? foreign import?


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> MG, Roewe or SAIC?


No.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawTuNeR*
> 
> No.


Gonna pass then.


----------



## OutlawTuNeR

4K Project Cars // SweetFX // FreeCam


__
https://flic.kr/p/wZqjig



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





__
https://flic.kr/p/xDFuEh


__
https://flic.kr/p/xWih9c


__
https://flic.kr/p/wZhpTw


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> how did you get this game before September 1st? foreign import?


It's out in Europe and NA i think, Sep 1st is MGS V
Edit: Some more UD

















































































Dynamic real-time shadows making the scenes in the game a lot more dramatic:


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's out in Europe and NA i think, Sep 1st is MGS V
> Edit: Some more UD
> 
> Dynamic real-time shadows making the scenes in the game a lot more dramatic:
> ]


Ah~ no wonder, I thought all these AAAs releasing on step 1 (mad max, MGSV, UD etc)

War Thunder & WOT


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's out in Europe and NA i think, Sep 1st is MGS V
> Edit: Some more UD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamic real-time shadows making the scenes in the game a lot more dramatic:


No PC version right? This is why I hate console shots being posted in here /jealous /angry


----------



## Ceadderman

Just another reason to separate console from PC screenshots. If you don't have console it's simply irritating. If you have one but cannot get the game for it due to console wars, that's just as irritating.









~Ceadder


----------



## HITTI

Nothing special, old dx11, CODBO3Beta. What I am enjoying is this game on my gfx card-n-monitor.


----------



## Brulf

Fallout New Vegas / 4K / Sweet FX / Hi-Res Texture + Lighting Mods







So help me god if they ruin fallout 4 i'll angrily post all over there forums


----------



## Clukos

From what they've showed so far i wouldn't be worried about Fallout 4, it looks awesome


























Two more gifs, UD has volumetric shadows (hnnnng). I really think lighting and shadows play a major role in horror games and they nailed it in UD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> No PC version right? This is why I hate console shots being posted in here /jealous /angry


To be fair, console gaming is kinda cheap nowadays and even if you don't wanna spend the money you can always find a friend who owns one and play some of the games. I think UD is definitely worth playing with friends imo


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Fallout New Vegas / 4K / Sweet FX / Hi-Res Texture + Lighting Mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So help me god if they ruin fallout 4 i'll angrily post all over there forums


Nice shots. Now I am gonna have to mod my NV. No 4k but should look sweet as sin in standard 1080p.









For those of you contemplating FO:NV, I posted a copy in Freebie listing. I already had it and my purchase of FO:Anthology includes it so I posted it. I welcome all entries and will be picking around the 10th of October when it arrives, depending on the turnout.









~Ceadder


----------



## BradleyW

Batman Arkham Knight PC - 1440p - Advanced Rain Enabled - Advanced Light Shafts Enabled - AO Enabled.


----------



## Wishmaker

Best mount ever!!! *so fluffy*!!!











NEVER DOING THIS EVER AGAIN!!!!







 I hate BW for what they did to us with some of those wheels!!!






This picture made me sad and changed my formation










Well done BW for those facial expressions.


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*


Are you sure that isn't just Windows XP?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Are you sure that isn't just Windows XP?










was about to post the same thing


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Does anyone have some games they can post screens of in tribute to Wes Craven (August 2, 1939 - August 30, 2015) RIP.
I am going about to look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> snip


Gnarly dragon, on Windows XP.. lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Best mount ever!!! *so fluffy*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> Well done BW for those facial expressions.


What game is this? Please post game name before screenshots.


----------



## Ceadderman

I believe it's Witcher 3.









~Ceadder


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe it's Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


It's DA:I, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kx11

Mad Max

Photo Mode


----------



## kx11

Metal Gear 5

cropped with PS since it's locked to 16:9/10


----------



## CryphicKing

4k arkham knight & MGS V

MGS V GOTY so far


----------



## Brulf

Fallout New Vegas / 4K / Sweet FX / Hi-Res Texture + Lighting Mods


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Mad Max


----------



## Toology

MGS V : TPP with added HBAO+ from the newest Nvidia drivers


----------



## crazyg0od33

How is mad max so far?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Spoiler: MGSV!


















Didn't realize I was using only a Single 980 at 1440p after the Driver update.









TCO


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> MGS V : TPP with added HBAO+ from the newest Nvidia drivers


Is that an in game option or driver option? How did you enable it?


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Is that an in game option or driver option? How did you enable it?


In the Nvidia control panel under ambient occlusion.


----------



## CryphicKing

more MGS V, very 4kable

Kojima really deserve a medal, this game is a milestone for stealth action generic


----------



## vmatt1203

Def. my GOTY and I am only 30 min into it.

Here are some 21:9 shots.


----------



## kx11

playing MGSV on a 55" 4ktv @ 60hz is truly a treat

Mad Max too


----------



## Clukos

Got into the PS beta thing, PNG screenshots finally. Driveclub, McLaren P1 GTR




Ferrari 488 GTB


----------



## Newbie2009

Is the one car still the fastest in the game? Haven't played it in a while.


----------



## Clukos

One:1? I think so but in some tracks the new cars beat it.


----------



## Wishmaker

ENDGAME SPOILERS DO NOT CLICK IF YOU HAVE NOT FINISHED DRAGON AGE INQUISITION


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

The Order: 1886 lossless .PNG captures


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The Order: 1886 *lossless .PNG captures*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Me so Jelly, 3rd party capturing device I assume? TO 1886 has the best graphic I ever laid my eyes on, one can not fully understand how stunning it looks without see the game in person.

MGS V 4k


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Me so Jelly, 3rd party capturing device I assume?


No, the software v3.00 is letting you chose between PNG (4:4:4) and JPEG







I am in the beta and that's why i can take PNGs, the difference between the two is night and day

JPEG (343 kb)
http://abload.de/img/bloodborne_201509032268zqg.jpg

PNG (3.13 mb)
http://abload.de/img/bloodborne_2015090322rcxu7.png

Btw i am so jelly of all of you playing MGSV, i have to wait till the end of the month till i'll be able to play this









Edit: more shots from TO:1886

















































































The most impressive thing about it is not just how it looks in these shots but how stable the AA is in motion, no shimmering, no aliasing. Looks like CGI at times.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Was tempted to buy the Order, but read somewhere it's way too short?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Was tempted to buy the Order, but read somewhere it's way too short?


It's worth it if you find it really cheap. It has problems with pacing, the story is kinda lackluster and it's filled to the brim with QTEs. But the graphics, sound, ost, actor performances, atmosphere and design are really spot on and deserve a play through imo. You might end up liking it depending on how you like the story. Just buy it cheap or rent it, it is definitely worth playing imo just for the production values alone.


----------



## Brulf

Fallout New Vegas / 4K / Sweet FX / Hi-Res Texture + Lighting Mods






Even though the game is old still manages to have that "open world" feeling about it and still looks good


----------



## Ceadderman

Open world is why I love Bethesda. Nothing I hate more'n feeling like a rat trapped and directed where to go in a maze when I'm playing a game. It dulls my sense of exploration.









~Ceadder


----------



## pez

Late responses incoming:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> There is a tank in my aims. I did get him twice with the rocket, but the tank machine gunned me and cannoned me, causing the death.
> 
> Yep, there are a ton of servers like 22 maybe with avg 7-14 ppl a server maybe more.


That's pretty cool. I remember playing the crap out of it for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Just another reason to separate console from PC screenshots. If you don't have console it's simply irritating. If you have one but cannot get the game for it due to console wars, that's just as irritating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Or just buy both consoles because both now are only slightly more expensive than the PS3 release price







. Obviously I'm biased, but both consoles this gen have some titles worth getting a console for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Was tempted to buy the Order, but read somewhere it's way too short?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's worth it if you find it really cheap. It has problems with pacing, the story is kinda lackluster and it's filled to the brim with QTEs. But the graphics, sound, ost, actor performances, atmosphere and design are really spot on and deserve a play through imo. You might end up liking it depending on how you like the story. Just buy it cheap or rent it, it is definitely worth playing imo just for the production values alone.


Clukos nailed it on the head. If you're stateside and have a Redbox nearby, rent it. It's 6-12 hours (possibly more) depending on your play style and depending on if you're an 'achievement junkie'.


----------



## Ceadderman

Awesome idea. Now if you'd be so kind to have both sent to me, that would be great. Wii here(just got it for my daughter last month) so console wars really do suck. I'm stuck watching the kids play Just Dance or going to my rig and playing something cool.









~Ceadder


----------



## Clukos

Mad Max on PC


I am very surprised by how good this game runs, and looks great as well


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Mad Max on PC
> 
> I am very surprised by how good this game runs, and looks great as well


Absolutely! This game is just fantastic and so very well optimized! PAY ATTENTION DEVELOPERS - MAD MAX HAS SET A GREAT NEW BAR IN PC GAMING!

Oh, and a 5K (5120x2880) wallpaper of Mad Max here:



*Download*


----------



## Ceadderman

Gonna have to play that.









~Ceadder


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Yeah, Mad Max is a well done PC release. A good amount of options, well optimized, and looks good! Some beautiful shots of the wasteland can be had with the built-in photo mode.


----------



## pez

I was pretty skeptical of the game for the fact that movie-based games that release around their movie counterparts don't end up being that good, usually. I was impressed by trailers, and the screens I've seen. Guess I'm adding to my wishlist







.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was pretty skeptical of the game for the fact that movie-based games that release around their movie counterparts don't end up being that good, usually. I was impressed by trailers, and the screens I've seen. Guess I'm adding to my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's pretty much like a combination of Batman combat and elements from Shadow of mordor with neat little tricks and arcadey, fun driving and surviving elements added to the mix. It's pretty fun so far, i am really enjoying it. Here's some screens i got:


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Mad Max (4K)


----------



## Cybertox

Cant help but notice how empty Mad Max looks, no wonder it runs well.


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## pez

Thanks for those Clukos! They looks great...as we can tell...some people can never be pleased.

Also, MGS looks sooo good. These two are definitely amongst my next games. I might get MGS on PS4 just to keep it 'OG'







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Cant help but notice how empty Mad Max looks, no wonder it runs well.


Well, it is the vast open reaches of Australia after an atomic war. There's not going to be much left. Actually, if you play the game yourself, you'll see it is "very highly detailed" and looks fantastic in motion. Also, there are some massively built up area's if you travel far enough to find them


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Cant help but notice how empty Mad Max looks, no wonder it runs well.


It sounds like perhaps you have not seen any of the Mad Max movies at all then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, it is the vast open reaches of Australia after an atomic war. There's not going to be much left. Actually, if you play the game yourself, you'll see it is "very highly detailed" and looks fantastic in motion. Also, there are some massively built up area's if you travel far enough to find them


This sounds very much like the later mad max movies, especially mad max 2, and even more like mad max 3, where they are all in a barren wasteland and there is nothing as far as the eye can see other than a few small cities here and there.

So it would make sense the game is "open-world and mostly empty" like that. Also I haven't seen the 2015 mad max movie and it's on my list of things to see before playing the game, so I won't be getting in to it yet myself. That and the only copies of the game yet are the officially bought ones.. so... I sort of can't play it at the moment until other.. alternatives...







become readily available later.


----------



## Baasha

Mad Max (1440P):


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Cant help but notice how empty Mad Max looks, no wonder it runs well.


It's a barren post apocalyptic waste land. What were you expecting? Flotilla's and marching bands?

Love your posts lol.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It sounds like perhaps you have not seen any of the Mad Max movies at all then.
> This sounds very much like the later mad max movies, especially mad max 2, and even more like mad max 3, where they are all in a barren wasteland and there is nothing as far as the eye can see other than a few small cities here and there.
> 
> So it would make sense the game is "open-world and mostly empty" like that. Also I haven't seen the 2015 mad max movie and it's on my list of things to see before playing the game, so I won't be getting in to it yet myself. That and the only copies of the game yet are the officially bought ones.. so... I sort of can't play it at the moment until other.. alternatives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> become readily available later.


The latest one is the only one that I have seen, I thought it was pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a barren post apocalyptic waste land. What were you expecting? Flotilla's and marching bands?
> 
> Love your posts lol.


Love you too darling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well, it is the vast open reaches of Australia after an atomic war. There's not going to be much left. Actually, if you play the game yourself, you'll see it is "very highly detailed" and looks fantastic in motion. Also, there are some massively built up area's if you travel far enough to find them


I know that this kind of emptiness comes from the actual environment in which the story occurs, but all the screenshots that I have seen so far shows little detail, even outposts seem empty and rather boring, there is no big attention to detail either. It might seem to be ok in a Movie where it revolves around the story and its representation but having this aspect in a video game is not very appealing, at least to me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The latest one is the only one that I have seen, I thought it was pretty good.
> Love you too darling.
> I know that this kind of emptiness comes from the actual environment in which the story occurs, but all the screenshots that I have seen so far shows little detail, even outposts seem empty and rather boring, there is no big attention to detail either. It might seem to be ok in a Movie where it revolves around the story and its representation but having this aspect in a video game is not very appealing, at least to me.


Yeah I get ya, but you should try the game. It looks beautiful in motion and the graphics are very good. Gameplay is a LOT of fun too!


----------



## Toology

Metal Gear Solid V :TPP downsampled to 1080p


----------



## sti228

*rFactor*


















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Some more Mad Max:


----------



## effective

GTA V running some car and visual mods.


----------



## Clukos

And some Until Dawn (i love this game)






And some screenshots from The Order


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MIGhunter

What monitor are you 4k ppl using? What gpu? I'm using a 295x2 but a very old 1080p monitor


----------



## zecumbe




----------



## CryphicKing

Moar MGS V 4k


----------



## Silent Scone

Love the cinematic in game camera. Just got to Africa









Anyone else getting issues with the sky box there though? When I'm static, it goes a dull green colour at night...


----------



## Toology

More MGSV: TPP downsampled to 1080p


----------



## Clukos

^ the second pic looks like it's straight out of Pacific Rim


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## Baasha

Is there a HUD toggle for MGSV?


----------



## GoLDii3

Now with MGS5 coming out,i'd suggest anyone getting into that franchise. I've just recently played MGS4 and MGS3,and the last one was awesome.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Took a break during the day from MGS and Played TW3. I need to finish that game. It's so pretty.











TCO


----------



## BradleyW

Mad Max



MGSV TPP


----------



## Saq

Party Hard


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Mad Max
> 
> MGSV TPP


Must be a struggle trying to play both at the same time









I am having a hard time just playing Mad Max myself, it's _huge_.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Must be a struggle trying to play both at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time just playing Mad Max myself, it's _huge_.


The map on Mad Max is small to me now because I have pretty much seen almost all of it and have a good idea where everything is.









Edit: Well, not small, but I am very familiar with it now.


----------



## Saq

Toren, last 10 screenshots are in 4k. Very strange game, but also very pretty.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Must be a struggle trying to play both at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time just playing Mad Max myself, it's _huge_.
> 
> 
> 
> The map on Mad Max is small to me now because I have pretty much seen almost all of it and have a good idea where everything is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well, not small, but I am very familiar with it now.
Click to expand...

Cars have a tendency to make vast expanses ridiculously small.

The Yang side of the equation is they also can make those large expanses feel even larger when you run out of Petrol.









~Ceadder


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne


----------



## Saq

Old school Need for Speed Underground 2, Hard AI, no hud, 1920x1080 with hd textures, and maximum lumasharpen.


















If anyone knows where I can find some HD car textures, please let me know, thanks







.

Hatred Survival mode

Farming Rank XP on the metro level in this particular spot is imo, the quickest way to rank up.


Even with the walls blown up (I blew them up to get my point across), there is still three cover areas to choose from.


----------



## kzone75

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*

Now on UE4




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paztak

Mad Max


----------



## Saq

My god I suck at modding Skyrim.




Every single time I try, it just gets worse and worse.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> My god I suck at modding Skyrim.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single time I try, it just gets worse and worse.


Hehehe, don't give up. I went Nexus Premium for awhile, tons of fun if you've the time. I probably don't need to tell you that. Then I went back to using Steam. Clean your ini file, or whatever that one boot that has too much extra code in it is.

Hitman: Absolution


GTA Online


----------



## Saq

Dirt Rally, having some fun on the new rx track Hell, Norway.







Here is where I landed - almost smashing into the wall xD.


----------



## kithylin

ARK: Survival Evolved

I'm only 3 days into single player so.. nothing so fancy yet. Just learned today I can tame more than one dinosaur... started building a pack of these little guys. They're the venomous spitter kind like you all saw in the first Jurassic Park, that scene with the fat guy in the jeep where it crawls in there and fans it's head out and flings acid goo on him that blinds him and paralyzes him. Same thing. These little guys flip their head fins out and fling acid goo at monsters that slows them, paralyzes them and blinds them.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> ARK: Survival Evolved
> 
> I'm only 3 days into single player so.. nothing so fancy yet. Just learned today I can tame more than one dinosaur... started building a pack of these little guys. They're the venomous spitter kind like you all saw in the first Jurassic Park, that scene with the fat guy in the jeep where it crawls in there and fans it's head out and flings acid goo on him that blinds him and paralyzes him. Same thing. These little guys flip their head fins out and fling acid goo at monsters that slows them, paralyzes them and blinds them.


Ark is a lot of fun. I'm playing the multiplayer. If you haven't already, use -USEALLAVAILABLECORES. It really helped my FPS. You can also add -sm4 -d3d10 but it dumbs down the graphics too much for my taste.


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA V


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Primal Carnage*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Ark is a lot of fun. I'm playing the multiplayer. If you haven't already, use -USEALLAVAILABLECORES. It really helped my FPS. You can also add -sm4 -d3d10 but it dumbs down the graphics too much for my taste.


I'm only on version v190, and by default it's already maxing out this little i3 I have to 100% on all cores/threads without me doing anything to it. And I have a custom loader to enable D3D10. Have to, it runs like 10 FPS in D3D11 mode on this cpu. Part of why I'm tearing apart my two computers and rebuilding em today, go back to using my big x58 i7 for main gaming and that should help. I might need your launch options when I have all 8 threads available for it. Seems to use it all by default now though. And I can't play multiplayer with my version unless I find others with the same version. And I can't update to the most current version because.. of.. reasons.. I.. can't.. detail.. here in public...


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm only on version v190, and by default it's already maxing out this little i3 I have to 100% on all cores/threads without me doing anything to it. And I have a custom loader to enable D3D10. Have to, it runs like 10 FPS in D3D11 mode on this cpu. Part of why I'm tearing apart my two computers and rebuilding em today, go back to using my big x58 i7 for main gaming and that should help. I might need your launch options when I have all 8 threads available for it. Seems to use it all by default now though. And I can't play multiplayer with my version unless I find others with the same version. And I can't update to the most current version because.. of.. reasons.. I.. can't.. detail.. here in public...


The patch last night took me to 45 fps with epic settings. I was 75-100 with d3d10 settings. I bet I'd hit 150 now. Whatever optimization they did, worked.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Forza Horizon 2


----------



## Clukos

The Order: 1886


----------



## Saq

Game Dev Tycoon endgame - (some serious hours were poured into this game save







)


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Game Dev Tycoon endgame - (some serious hours were poured into this game save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I played some serious hours in this a really addictive game


----------



## TheRadik

*Mad Max*


----------



## SLOWION

Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## TheCautiousOne

MGS



TCO


----------



## kx11

Infiltrator Demo


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Infiltrator Demo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks beautiful but in that first shot that is chromatic aberration being used, correct? On the edges of some of the focus points, normally I don't mind or notice but looking at that hurts my eyes.

Otherwise looks great


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Infiltrator Demo


does it work with 21:9 display?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> does it work with 21:9 display?


it does

this thing needs 24gb of space because you must download UE4 with it


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Looks beautiful but in that first shot that is chromatic aberration being used, correct? On the edges of some of the focus points, normally I don't mind or notice but looking at that hurts my eyes.
> 
> Otherwise looks great


forgot to turn it off there but even when it's off in that scene it's all over that hazy shield thing


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> forgot to turn it off there but even when it's off in that scene it's all over that hazy shield thing


Haha yeah, I get the "cinematic effect" or whatever, but wow is it in your face in that scene. Still looks beautiful though!


----------



## kzone75

*Remember Me*

Film grain aplenty




Film grain removed


----------



## iARDAs

Deadfall Adventures 4K .. Currently on a nice Steam Sale.


----------



## 222Panther222

It kind of remind me return to the castle wolfenstein for some reasons, maybe because the industry trend is aimed toward futuristic games now lol.

Sims 4


----------



## kzone75

*Mass Effect 3*






Thinking about modding this game..


----------



## HITTI

Well its a screenshot of my game. In a way. Its my score ratio on world at war, since this new za11 mouse, proof is in the pudding.


----------



## danilon62

Flight Simulator X (Stock game)


----------



## Saq

SOMA, early in the game spoilers


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ceadderman

Lol Not much of a spoiler but thank you for tagging them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Reloaded83

*SOMA*
*Sorry for the potato quality.




Spoiler: Almost an hour in *SPOILER!*


----------



## Unknownm

Tomb Raider 2013, sweetfx, Ultra/Max Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nadz

GTA Online


----------



## Saq

The Magic Circle, pretty funny game so far


----------



## Clukos

Driveclub Koenigsegg One:1

































McLaren P1 GTR
























































































































That last shot with the lighting reflecting light inside the cabin







Their GI system is really state of the art.


----------



## kx11

SOMA


----------



## 222Panther222

Infamous:First Light


----------



## ForceProjection

Great shots Clukos.









I don't really play anything anymore that can't be modded to suit my tastes really. However, a few from:

GTAV - sorry there's not more vehicular variety, I've spent a lot of time working on my ENB/ReShade settings lately. I'm very dissatisfied w/ the "drift" handling lines that are available. The one that recently came out for Mad Mike's RX7 is outstanding though, and so I've mostly been driving that while tweaking everything else.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















IV



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















FONV



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Munch's Oddysee, the controls are horrible, and I was using an xbox one controller. The sound effects aren't much better either, there's alot of static to them, and some cut off abruptly.


----------



## Baasha

Mad Max @ 5K:


----------



## kzone75

*Submerged*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## Toology

Dark Souls 2 SotFS with Reshade and downsampled from 4K


----------



## ForceProjection

I just uploaded my Blood Red Super Moon mod, my first GTA5 mod that I've released. If you're interested, you can find it here: https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/blood-red-super-moon

...and a few pics. Sorry about the lower res, I had to downscale them to meet requirements for adding them on GTA5mods.


----------



## Saq

Does anyone have some NBA2K16 Screenshots yet? I would love to see some.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa























My screenshots in Assetto Corsa have a lot of aliasing for some reason. I can't work out why, I have the AA set to x4 in the graphics options.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My screenshots in Assetto Corsa have a lot of aliasing for some reason. I can't work out why, I have the AA set to x4 in the graphics options.


Not even close, they should be like the black variant rims on the 458, I would do it myself but I am moving and have no access to my desktop. Isnt there a proper mod already?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Isnt there a proper mod already?


Probably. I haven't looked, I just spent a few seconds making that in Paint.net.


----------



## nasmith2000

world of warships + reshade


----------



## Saq

Rainbow Six Siege, I didn't check the keybinds before the match, so I was playing like garbage in these screenshots.


----------



## CryphicKing

Rainbox six beta is alot of fun, small map size and fast pace usually makes the match too short, probably a microwave can run it because it's not graphical intense, destructibility really brought something new to FPS, if the pace is little slow, it will feel more like a tactical shooter, but now, it's still feel Arcadish


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Rainbox six beta is alot of fun, small map size and fast pace usually makes the match too short, probably a microwave can run it because it's not graphical intense, destructibility really brought something new to FPS, if the pace is little slow, it will feel more like a tactical shooter, but now, it's still feel Arcadish


Open Beta? It looks fun, most fps do to me.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Open Beta? It looks fun, most fps do to me.


Closed Beta.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Open Beta? It looks fun, most fps do to me.


If you like, I can pick you up a closed beta code from my local E/B. They might have some left over from the preorders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Rainbox six beta is alot of fun, small map size and fast pace usually makes the match too short, probably a microwave can run it because it's not graphical intense, destructibility really brought something new to FPS, if the pace is little slow, it will feel more like a tactical shooter, but now, it's still feel Arcadish


Yeah its pretty easy on the framerate, I don't mind when it goes as low as 48fps, it still feels as smooth as 60 because its only briefly at 48 to 53, so you really don't notice it unless your obsessed with frames.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Open Beta? It looks fun, most fps do to me.
> 
> 
> 
> If you like, I can pick you up a closed beta code from my local E/B. They might have some left over from the preorders.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Rainbox six beta is alot of fun, small map size and fast pace usually makes the match too short, probably a microwave can run it because it's not graphical intense, destructibility really brought something new to FPS, if the pace is little slow, it will feel more like a tactical shooter, but now, it's still feel Arcadish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah its pretty easy on the framerate, I don't mind when it goes as low as 48fps, it still feels as smooth as 60 because its only briefly at 48 to 53, so you really don't notice it unless your obsessed with frames.
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## TheRadik

*MAD MAX*
































*NBA2K16*


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## Silent Scone

Mad Max 4K


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ceadderman

Which FC version is that? I have FC1 and 2 and neither of them look like that.









~Ceadder


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ceadderman

My FC looks a heckuva lot different than that. Not doubting you since it's been a long minute since I played it. But I seem to remember it looking more cartoony by comparison to FC2.









Of course I ran it on Win7 and the preferred OS for the game is Vista iirc.









~Ceadder


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 4K Far Cry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mods and only one ini edit: (Vegetation Sprites 5).


Still to this day, this game looks amazing, and now in 4K it looks simply stunning. Very nice screenshots


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 4K Far Cry:
> 
> 
> 
> No mods and only one ini edit: (Vegetation Sprites 5).


Getting a strong Crysis vibe from this one, looks very nice.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## LocutusH

Cities: Skylines (with After Dark)


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Which FC version is that? I have FC1 and 2 and neither of them look like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Far Cry 1, 100% vanilla. Anyone who's played should be able to recognize the maps and weapons at least. Those are the highest in-game settings, with no ini tweaks except for the one mentioned (well, FOV is corrected and HUD is removed, but sprites was the only graphics related tweak). Those are of course carefully cherry-picked shots/angles, and the game can look pretty ugly (especially due to the water reflection bug in Vista/7/8/10 - that's why there's so little water in my shots, and you can even see it a bit in the boat one).
> 
> Still, the game _can_ look very impressive under the right circumstances, and it goes to show how fast PC games were evolving back then (and how stagnant they are now).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 4K Far Cry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mods and only one ini edit: (Vegetation Sprites 5).
> 
> 
> 
> Still to this day, this game looks amazing, and now in 4K it looks simply stunning. Very nice screenshots
Click to expand...

Pretty stunning. I still remember how the "glint" from the scope was cutting edge pvp. My friend and I would play, somehow we would always burn out though. I pray he is okay with what he does now.


----------



## Silent Scone

More Mad Max at 4K, the game itself is O.K - becomes quite a grind, almost anti game - but very pretty.


----------



## Cybertox

*Heroes Of The Storm*


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Cities: Skylines (with After Dark)


Is the game hard to learn?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> My FC looks a heckuva lot different than that. Not doubting you since it's been a long minute since I played it. But I seem to remember it looking more cartoony by comparison to FC2.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a post-processing filter in the menu, and I set it to "improved", which tones down the colors a bit compared to the default setting. Far Cry does look extremely vibrant and saturated at the default setting, and some people might perceive that as "cartoony". Having vegetation sprites at the usual "highest" setting (1) will also make background foliage look like a bunch of low res, featureless blobs, which could further contribute to a "cartoony" look.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Of course I ran it on Win7 and the preferred OS for the game is Vista iirc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The preferred OS for Far Cry is XP, because on all subsequent ones cause the above mentioned reflection bug. Examples of said bug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, landmasses are not reflected in the water, only trees and other objects (which are just floating there looking ridiculous). This happens in every OS post-XP.
Click to expand...

Yup correction duly noted. I had to pull the sleeving carton to remind myself of that after you pointed it out.

I never really tried fiddling with the settings much. I just chalked it up to the game style. Didn't really give it much time compared to FC2 which short of a predator wildlife barren region in Africa, I really loved that one more so it got a lot more of my time by comparison. I think you've inspired me to give it another shot.









~Ceadder


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Is the game hard to learn?


Not really







But its way more complicated than simcity for example.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its way more complicated than simcity for example.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted Drake's Fortune (the first one) in the Nathan Drake collection


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


----------



## Ceadderman

Thalmor armor with standard boots= good look.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Timu

Star Wars Battlefront beta


----------



## GrumpyOne

Sooo, does it feel like Battlefield?

Wishing I could have joined the beta.


----------



## LocutusH

Seems to be more like a console shooter...


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Sooo, does it feel like Battlefield?
> 
> Wishing I could have joined the beta.


A simpler version of it.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted Drake's Fortune (the first one) in the Nathan Drake collection


You just sold a game, didn't even know it came out, only played the second one, can't get into it, but would keep a collection since the series got a face lift.

SW:BF open beta 4k









Mini spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dark vader is playable in MP


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> You just sold a game, didn't even know it came out, only played the second one, can't get into it, but would keep a collection since the series got a face lift.


Yeah, and the differences are not only in visuals but gameplay as well, Drake's Fortune and Drake's Deception have been modified to have more similar aiming mechanics to the second game, movement is also improved in the first game. And all that at 1080p and a locked 60. Great job by Bluepoint (the guys that ported Titalfall to the 360). Uncharted 2 still holds up really well:


----------



## Curleyyy

*- Minecraft -

2160p w/ 8xSGSSAA
Ambient Occlusion
SEUS 1.8.8

*


----------



## Xtreme21

Far Cry 4


----------



## Clukos

More from Among Thieves, lovely game, it aged perfectly.










































































































Looking and playing lovely, really enjoying the gameplay!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> More from Among Thieves, lovely game, it aged perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking and playing lovely, really enjoying the gameplay!


Very sharp.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Having never played any Uncharted games, is he just a Male Lara Croft? Looks very Tomb Raider to me.


----------



## CryphicKing

SW BF 4k


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Having never played any Uncharted games, is he just a Male Lara Croft? Looks very Tomb Raider to me.


Think of the last Tomb Raider but better, more interesting characters/environments, better pacing, better set pieces. I would compare it to Indiana Jones if you've seen the movies, that's basically the tone of the Uncharted games.


----------



## kzone75

*Star Wars: Battlefront Beta*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Having never played any Uncharted games, is he just a Male Lara Croft? Looks very Tomb Raider to me.


As much as I love Uncharted, it's not as 'gritty' feeling as Tomb Raider. However, in a story capacity, Uncharted takes the cake. As said by Clukos, characters are more likable/interesting, and the story is the kinda that keeps you hooked like a good movie. It does have significantly more QTEs, but the game is still great fun.

Having played the first 3 in about 2 weeks of time on PS3, I still almost bought it yesterday for PS4







.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As much as I love Uncharted, it's not as 'gritty' feeling as Tomb Raider. However, in a story capacity, Uncharted takes the cake. As said by Clukos, characters are more likable/interesting, and the story is the kinda that keeps you hooked like a good movie. It does have significantly more QTEs, but the game is still great fun.
> 
> Having played the first 3 in about 2 weeks of time on PS3, I still almost bought it yesterday for PS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The gun play in Uncharted is way, way more difficult and frequent than the tomb raider reboot. However, the melee is more simple, the stealth is more simple, and you aren't collecting stuff for upgrades. But I agree with the rest. I think UC games are more TPS with adventure elements whereas TR reboot is just the opposite, although in both games the adventure elements (platforming / exploration) are so drop dead simple they might as well not even be called game play half the time. I still love both, because like you said they are like a fun movie.


----------



## Clukos

I love that you can do things like these in Uncharted: 




Gunplay always felt snappy and faster than you'd expect. In the collection the locked 60 and aiming tweaks done by Bluepoint just accentuate that (Uncharted 3 and 1 are way different that what they were on Ps3). Tomb Raider reboot is way slower by comparison.


----------



## Cybertox

*Hardland*


































































One of the best looking games right now, vegetation is simply stunning, the most advance one I have ever seen in a video game as of late.


----------



## kx11

Star Wars Beta


----------



## Silent Scone

Mad Max 4K


----------



## nasmith2000

A few shots of the games I've been playing recently:

Assetto Corsa



Metro LL (one of my fav games of all time):



Next Car Game (Wreckfest)




World of Warships


----------



## kzone75

*Star Wars Battlefront* SweetFX/ReShade


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa










I like this hill


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^ That is pretty cool.


----------



## GrumpyOne

"You take it off any sweet jumps?"


----------



## utterfabrication

Deus Ex Human Revolution DC


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception


----------



## 222Panther222

UC3 still impress me to this day.

Since i already played them on ps3 i'll wait to get the uncharted collection at a discount.


----------



## BradleyW

Far Cry 4
2560 x 1080 21:9
60FPS @ 144Hz
All settings max with 4MSAA


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 4
> 2560 x 1080 21:9
> 60FPS @ 144Hz
> All settings max with 4MSAA


Dang dude, what are you hunting for with this computer? That rhino on set to charge you on the right? Beautiful


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Dang dude, what are you hunting for with this computer? That rhino on set to charge you on the right? Beautiful


Thanks dude.
Yeah, I did not see the animal until after a took the shot. I try to kill as least as possible in games when it comes to animals.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks dude.
> Yeah, I did not see the animal until after a took the shot. I try to kill as least as possible in games when it comes to animals.


I rocket launch them the instant I notice them.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks dude.
> Yeah, I did not see the animal until after a took the shot. I try to kill as least as possible in games when it comes to animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rocket launch them the instant I notice them.
Click to expand...

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.


The pics will get flagged for animal abuse


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics will get flagged for animal abuse
Click to expand...

Hahaha, only if they can tell what is cooking.


----------



## dagget3450

8k shots from gaming on furyx CF Metro LL Redux, medium settings

in the first image, if you right click and open in a new tab, the guy on the far right(magnify to full size) is holding cards in his hand which is 6 of diamonds, 7 of clubs.


----------



## silent man

Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker
PPSSPP emulator+my Reshade preset

SPOILERS..BOSS FIGHTS


----------



## sti228

*Dirt Rally*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## phre0n

A couple of mine from Project Cars...











And World of Warships


----------



## Cybertox

*Grey Goo*








Never witnessed such quality textures in an RTS game before.


----------



## BradleyW

Watch_Dogs

2560 x 1080.
E3 Settings Enabled.
40FPS @ 144Hz (Single GPU).


----------



## GrumpyOne

^What's the latest on that game? Last time I played I was using The Worse 1.0 I think. Care to share the setup?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> ^What's the latest on that game? Last time I played I was using The Worse 1.0 I think. Care to share the setup?


There's a combined mod and the Worse 1.0 mod. I used both. I prefer the Worse which I'm using on that shot.


----------



## Saq

Vermintide, visual settings are only on high for now, I'm going to wait for a few patches before I push it to ultra.


----------



## BradleyW

Thief

2560 x 1080 Ultra Wide
All Settings Max
144Hz @ 60 FPS


----------



## CryphicKing

Star War battlefront 4k


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Star War battlefront 4k
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are the playable aspects of this game strictly ground combat?


----------



## LocutusH

Cities: Skylines


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Are the playable aspects of this game strictly ground combat?


Nope, you can play flying vehicles, walkers, and as light saber wielding heros.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Are the playable aspects of this game strictly ground combat?


Depends on the game mode,on Walker Assault there is Air Combat for both side's and ground vehicles for imperial side.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Star War battlefront 4k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This game looks just stunning. Not being a multiplayer guy myself I really hope someone does a single player spin off.


----------



## BradleyW

Far Cry 4
2560 x 1080 - 144hz - 60fps
Max Out - 4MSAA



Watch_Dogs
2560 x 1080 - 144hz - 40fps
Max Out - Temporal AA - E3 Enabled



Thief
2560 x 1080 - 144hz - 60fps
Max Out - SSAA High



MGSV: The Phantom Pain
2560 x 1080 - 144hz - 60fps
Max Out


----------



## dagget3450

DAI 6400x3600


----------



## Newbie2009

Everybody's gone to the rapture - PS4


----------



## Saq

Overlord: Raising Hell 4k resolution (not the new, game Fellowship of Evil).


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Overlord: Raising Hell 4k resolution (not the new, game Fellowship of Evil).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey, thank you for these. I was thinking about buying this game yesterday, yet in the end remembered my ATFluid needs changing in my car. No Overlord for me, just some good ole CS:GO and GTA to keep my leveled. Again, cool screenies as always Saq.


----------



## Silent Scone

*Witcher 3: Heart of Stone* (4K)


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ribbit*
Does Witcher's scars, wounds, and body change in realtime? Will the building actually burn to the ground or is that nothing but a cut scene? To each their own, beautiful too.
ribbit*


----------



## Silent Scone

No, no and yes. The DLC is great


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Hey, thank you for these. I was thinking about buying this game yesterday, yet in the end remembered my ATFluid needs changing in my car. No Overlord for me, just some good ole CS:GO and GTA to keep my leveled. Again, cool screenies as always Saq.


It's a pretty fun game for its price, if you want to play the bad guy with some silly humor thrown in there, this game is for you.


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Timu

X1-Halo 5


----------



## kx11

Far Cry 4


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## Timu

X1-Halo 5


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> X1-Halo 5


I thought I will like Halo 5, but the moment after I picked up alien's assult rifle and fired couple rounds, I never touched the SP ever again. Visual is nice, but not the best of X1, and definitely not on pair with KZ:SF or Ryse. 343 really should've stick with 1080/30fps instead of pushing 60fps in SP to get more stuffs going on on screen.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> X1-Halo 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Art design is beautiful, those ground textures tho..


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> This game looks just stunning. Not being a multiplayer guy myself I really hope someone does a single player spin off.


If you're hoping someone does a single player mod or the devs patch one in for a game that is exclusively multiplayer, you'll be waiting for an eternity. They already said there will be no single player campaign.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> If you're hoping someone does a single player mod or the devs patch one in for a game that is exclusively multiplayer, you'll be waiting for an eternity. *They already said there will be no single player campaign.*


This I know. However I can hope that further down the line the engine and/or assets are picked up for a single player standalone game


----------



## 222Panther222

Resident Evil: Revelation 2
*Alternative costume so spoiler alert*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Lag like dell, i'll have to get it on ps4.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Witcher 3. 3200x1800 -> 1440p downscaling, maxed settings, texture mods, SweetFX + ReShade


----------



## Darkeylel

Witcher 3 3200x1800 Ultra settings by god hairworks takes a chunk on AMD when all enabled....


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Hairworks is the one settings I don't have on. I can't justify a 10+ FPS loss for a slightly more fancy hair bounce.


----------



## kx11

Batman Arkham Knight

Reshade
PhotoMode


----------



## kanttii

GTA V 1080p - my WIP ReShade + ENB & skydome - Pinnacle of V - parts from VisualV and other bigger mods



Spoiler: More screenshots!


























There might be a little bit too much red for you, but since I'm still waiting to get the Asus PG279Q, I had to do this to make it look acceptable on my old TN monitor







Also, I've decreased saturation by about 5% and sharpness by 3% after taking these screenshots. Timecycles need more fog. It's still a work in progress, but it's getting near where I want it! Realism theme in this ReShade + ENB mod.


----------



## CryphicKing

Need for speed 2015












I can image what's the next GTA gonna look like, can't wait for the PC version


----------



## 222Panther222

Zombi (PS4) I really like the atmosphere of this game.




Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS4) Really good so far especially the raid mode.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## kenpachiroks

Installed Crysis 1 after a long time. Still very impressive








Map : Amazonia


----------



## BradleyW

Crysis 1 mods and maps do look nice.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Need for speed 2015
> 
> I can image what's the next GTA gonna look like, can't wait for the PC version


Oh, so NFS is out? Hows the interior view? Third person in racing games is pointless.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh, so NFS is out? Hows the interior view? Third person in racing games is pointless.


Its in beta on consoles. Also it doesn't have an interior view. EA confirmed this although that much change. Its very unlikely to change though.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh, so NFS is out? Hows the interior view? Third person in racing games is pointless.


Yes. No Interior, Just top of hood. I do not agree with your third person perspective.

It's the Only Way I can race.

TCO


----------



## sterik01

wow nice.









Where can idownload


----------



## Newbie2009

Graphics look nice


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> wow nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can idownload


http://www.needforspeed.com/en_GB/news/closed-beta

Only for consoles and it's too late to sign up now.

There will probably be a closed beta for PC in a few months time.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh, so NFS is out? Hows the interior view? Third person in racing games is pointless.


Yup, released 3 days ago caught me by surprise too, no cockpit view, only behind windshield or first person. for an acrada racer, yeah it's third person mainly game, I think most NFS fans prefer 3rd person. Sorry I forgot to cap it's PS4 version. PC release on Q1/Q2 2016, I really don't have the time and patient for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Its in beta on consoles.


WUT?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> WUT?


The PC version is going to be released Q1/Q2 2016.

They probably don't want to mess it up.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Its in beta on consoles.
> e though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The PC version is going to be released Q1/Q2 2016.
> 
> They probably don't want to mess it up.


Because you said that was console version in beta, but that is the retail version. just so everyone clear.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Because you said that was console version in beta, but that is the retail version. just so everyone clear.


Oh, I didn't realise it had been released

It was in beta on consoles then


----------



## paulerxx

Unreal Tournament Pre-Season Alpha























Everything set to HIGH, FXAA, 100fps + usually, some dips to 70. 1680x1050, screen percentage @ 95% ( have to do this or the dips go below 60fps, the game isn't optimized yet )
Mostly played with bots, online servers seem to be a bit better performance since the bots aren't running off your computer.


----------



## CryphicKing

NFS 2015


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Hello guys, sorry for the question but i remember there was a guide somewhere in the forums,

how to make the best out of screenshot/edit or upscale something like that, but i cant find it.









my point is how u edit the pictures so nice.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hello guys, sorry for the question but i remember there was a guide somewhere in the forums,
> 
> how to make the best out of screenshot/edit or upscale something like that, but i cant find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my point is how u edit the pictures so nice.


You can change the width and height when you preview, default is 500/1000 or something


----------



## Newbie2009

Assassin's creed black flag


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## 222Panther222

ZOMBI(PS4)
Beautiful and stunning atmosphere when you play with headphone at night i highly recommend it.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Far Cry 4



Far Cry 4: Valley of The Yetis


----------



## Wovermars1996

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux


----------



## Wovermars1996

Kholat
(Sorry for the spamming)


----------



## Brulf

Minecraft 4K + Shaders + Texture pack











Surprisingly this game still manages to be fun and can look half decent


----------



## feznz

Never played minecraft but this is a good read

http://www.cnet.com/news/billionaire-who-sold-minecraft-to-microsoft-is-sad-and-lonely/


----------



## CryphicKing

Annual CowOffDoody 4k


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Kholat
> (Sorry for the spamming)


No no, thank you. Never even heard of the game until your screens. Looks like something id like.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> No no, thank you. Never even heard of the game until your screens. Looks like something id like.


Awesome to know. It's a open world horror game set in Russia.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Awesome to know. It's a open world horror game set in Russia.


Yeah based on the Dyatlov incident. Fascinating story that. The game looks beautiful too.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


What game that be? Why are you not playing fifa. tut tut


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> What game that be? Why are you not playing fifa. tut tut


Newbie! Miss you bub. No I haven't been playing Fifa. I have waited for Black Ops by Treyarch for right at 3 years. Now Its my time









TCO


----------



## Clukos

Koenigsegg One:1 in Driveclub


----------



## kx11

FO4


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FO4


more!


----------



## cstkl1

Call of Duty : Black Ops 3

                        


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Unknownm

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## cstkl1

Fall out 4
     


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kenpachiroks

Crysis 1 (2007)
Map : Hunter's life


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2


Reps.
Just reinstalled it last week and remember playing that part last time I played.


----------



## kx11

Fallout 4

Console commands
Reshade


----------



## 222Panther222

Small rent


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



textures and animation made my eyes bleed. Getting refunded and i'm gonna wait for Christmas sale instead.
I'll get it when it's at 5$ because to my opinion, this level of laziness in a AAA game in 2015 doesn't worth the money they ask for.
Meanwhile i'll play New Vegas.

Just my opinion by the way, nothing wrong if you're happy with what you brought, enjoy it and have fun.










Fallout 4


----------



## BradleyW

COD Black Ops III


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks pretty good. I remember playing Battlefield Two Beta until it got me so wacked out on drugs going up against a friend that I lost all contact with reality. Stress levels must have always been through the roof for that guy in the second helicopter seat.

Battlefield 1942 and that mod that for it that inspired Battlefield Two... what was it, Desert Strike? Desert Command? Overlaid modern combat onto the 1942 engine? I cant remember...


----------



## cstkl1

Call of Duty : Black Ops III

Somemore visual fidelity. Man this game looks good. Especially fire.
                   


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Only played through 3 missions in BO3, people who claimed "Advanced warfare has better graphic" need to keep it real. This is easily the best Looking COD to the date, visually speaking it's marginally superior to AW, many of promised tech feature supposed deput in AW didn't happen but made it to BO3. But still, it's not enough to compete with other next gen looking titles on the market. It's a fine looking game none the less. at least for SP.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Small rent
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> textures and animation made my eyes bleed. Getting refunded and i'm gonna wait for Christmas sale instead.
> I'll get it when it's at 5$ because to my opinion, this level of laziness in a AAA game in 2015 doesn't worth the money they ask for.
> Meanwhile i'll play New Vegas.
> 
> Just my opinion by the way, nothing wrong if you're happy with what you brought, enjoy it and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 4


I'm not trying to defend Bethesda or anything but you're sure you're not playing on low settings? I mean, the textures in this game are bad but those screens are horrific, much worse than I've seen in other screenshots.


----------



## 222Panther222

I had it on Ultra the only thing i turned down was distances stuff


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'm not trying to defend Bethesda or anything but you're sure you're not playing on low settings? I mean, the textures in this game are bad but those screens are horrific, much worse than I've seen in other screenshots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I had it on Ultra the only thing i turned down was distances stuff


Wow, looks garbage graphically.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I had it on Ultra the only thing i turned down was distances stuff


Wow, that's insane, those textures look really truly awful!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*


Pretty sure I killed this guy first thing in Fallout 3, then I requested a refund from Steam because it was boring as hell. Sheriff questioned why I was in the city, so I blew him away with the rocket launcher and took his hat. Game over.

By the way, don't click this fools web host of a screenshot unless you want to hear annoying pop up spyware threat bots and receive junk mail. Coincidence, maybe, but I hate junk mail.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I had it on Ultra the only thing i turned down was distances stuff


\

Pretty sure high or ultra texture are locked out on video cards that don't have enough Vram even you put them on ultra, like advanced warfare and GTA5

choose full size image and compare the character's texture res with my pic.


Sure the game looks average, but not as bad as your pic shown. the particles when you shooting the laser gun is pretty good. 4k screen grab


----------



## cstkl1

Henc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Pretty sure I killed this guy first thing in Fallout 3, then I requested a refund from Steam because it was boring as hell. Sheriff questioned why I was in the city, so I blew him away with the rocket launcher and took his hat. Game over.
> 
> By the way, don't click this fools web host of a screenshot unless you want to hear annoying pop up spyware threat bots and receive junk mail. Coincidence, maybe, but I hate junk mail.


hence smart ppl who arent fools would open the spoiler where it open up a full png 2560x1440pixel picture .Also with that intellect they would realize this is one only free site that will host a png file up to 10mb. Hence y ure seeing the picture equivalent to what i see during gameplay.

Common fool is the one calling others a fool. Sad but true. They pop up alot nowadays. Identify them n just ignore/block them.


----------



## kx11

Fallout 4

Reshade
Console commands : FOV 50 , freecam , hud toggle
Fallout 4 Configuration Tool - By Bilago for custom res


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> \
> 
> Pretty sure high or ultra texture are locked out on video cards that don't have enough Vram even you put them on ultra, like advanced warfare and GTA5
> 
> choose full size image and compare the character's texture res with my pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the game looks average, but not as bad as your pic shown. the particles when you shooting the laser gun is pretty good. 4k screen grab
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I was thinking it must have been the day one patch but It must be that. I know they do that to avoid stuttering but it kinda suck that i don't have the liberty to choose when i paid for my game. Anyways i'll buy it on ps4 when it's gonna be at discount.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Henc
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Pretty sure I killed this guy first thing in Fallout 3, then I requested a refund from Steam because it was boring as hell. Sheriff questioned why I was in the city, so I blew him away with the rocket launcher and took his hat. Game over.
> 
> By the way, don't click this fools web host of a screenshot unless you want to hear annoying pop up spyware threat bots and receive junk mail. Coincidence, maybe, but I hate junk mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence smart ppl who arent fools would open the spoiler where it open up a full png 2560x1440pixel picture .Also with that intellect they would realize this is one only free site that will host a png file up to 10mb. Hence y ure seeing the picture equivalent to what i see during gameplay.
> 
> Common fool is the one calling others a fool. Sad but true. They pop up alot nowadays. Identify them n just ignore/block them.
Click to expand...

Crap, wasted the first post on this.
This is not an attack. What is a shame is that I could not enjoy your screenshot because of the web host. The first thing I did was click your image, and then once it opened, I do what I always do and attempted to zoom for enjoyment of full resolution. The site failed trying to open and recycled advertisements meanwhile screaming at me through my speakers, I shut it down, I had to.
While you may not think I am right, I want to caution you that your screenshots are appreciated. You found something we commonly enjoy looking at, however if you do put money into hosting more people will see your findings. I do occasionally click advertisements on paid sites.
Again, thank you for your screenshot, and clearly you are not the fool here. Again, I hate junk mail and threat bot pop ups..


----------



## kx11

Fallout 4

Reshade
Console commands : FOV 50 , freecam , hud toggle
Fallout 4 Configuration Tool - By Bilago for custom res


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> \
> 
> Pretty sure high or ultra texture are locked out on video cards that don't have enough Vram even you put them on ultra, like advanced warfare and GTA5
> 
> choose full size image and compare the character's texture res with my pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the game looks average, but not as bad as your pic shown. the particles when you shooting the laser gun is pretty good. 4k screen grab
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well now, that looks WAY better. Thanks for the input, appreciated. I'd say you're right about textures being locked down on low VRAM cards, either that or there's a bug forcing people to low textures.

Cheers.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## ASO7

*Driveclub*


----------



## faizreds




----------



## cstkl1

Call of Duty Black ops III - ( Hint spoiler below has full 1440p PNGS.. you dont need to click the thumbnails)
           


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

GT6 Aston Martin V12 Vantage


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *Driveclub*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sony exclusives are always good,nice shots.


----------



## awdrifter

Fallout 4 (Everything maxed except for God Ray)


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Well now, that looks WAY better. Thanks for the input, appreciated. I'd say you're right about textures being locked down on low VRAM cards, either that or there's a bug forcing people to low textures.
> 
> Cheers.


No problem, just tried to clear things up
Fallout 4 4k


----------



## kx11

Fallout 4

Reshade
Lanczos3
console commands


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Fallout 4


That is looking pretty pretty scary in my honest opinion.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> That is looking pretty pretty scary in my honest opinion.


Indeed,the ghouls go crazy when they see you









They got nothing on Michael Jordan


----------



## SLOWION

The Witcher 3


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> That is looking pretty pretty scary in my honest opinion.


they're fun sometimes


----------



## kx11

Fallout 4

Reshade
Console Commands


----------



## Georgey123

To the Driveclub guys, how are you getting your screenshots off your PS4 to your PC. When i'm taking them off via usb they are really compressed and dont look the same as on the PS4.


----------



## pez

All these PC screenshots of FO4 are making me super jelly. I'm playing it on XO right now and it doesn't hold a candle to this visually. Looks better than 3, sure, but this is just fantastic. Thanks for the screens, guys.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

The Witcher 3


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Fallout 4


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> To the Driveclub guys, how are you getting your screenshots off your PS4 to your PC. When i'm taking them off via usb they are really compressed and dont look the same as on the PS4.


Did you set your screenshots to PNG? Use that or a capture card.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Did you set your screenshots to PNG? Use that or a capture card.


Set it to PNG and that did it







. Rep +


----------



## kx11

Fallout4

Reshade
Console commands
Bicubic Sharper


----------



## ASO7

*Skyrim*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All these PC screenshots of FO4 are making me super jelly. I'm playing it on XO right now and it doesn't hold a candle to this visually. Looks better than 3, sure, but this is just fantastic. Thanks for the screens, guys.


If i were you, I would have spent the money on Tomb raider instead, the graphic is beyond jew dropping and is definitely head and shoulder above anything I've seen in my life, maybe even The order 1866, most xbox owner won't even believe this game is played on x1









FO4, 4k PC version is very 4kable at 60fps but looks average


----------



## 222Panther222

@CryphicKing Any screen of TR? I really liked the first one (reboot).


----------



## Wovermars1996

Halo CE PC at 4K


----------



## kx11

Fifa 16

Reshade


----------



## Lhotse

Getting ready to do the 'Homerun!' Steam Achievement on Fallout 4.









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/2015-11-16_00005_zpsxjxcmkwv.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/download 1_zpstecgkgv6.jpg.html


----------



## kx11

StarWars BF

console commands
SRWE for custom res
downsampled from 8750x5000 Bicubic sharper with photoshop


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> @CryphicKing Any screen of TR? I really liked the first one (reboot).


Sure, Will try when wifey not spending 25 hrs a day on my x1.

More FO4


----------



## amoverclock29

SKYRIM MODDED


----------



## 222Panther222

Ori and the Blind Forest
Beautiful and the game-play is awesome too, too bad it's not on psn.


----------



## CryphicKing

Tomb Raider screenshot by request. But then screenshots aren't nearly close to present how breathtaking this game looks, most geometry assets are vibrate and have some complex mesh.


----------



## kx11

some Tomb Raider shots

enhanced by PS


----------



## pez

Whoa, Tomb Raider looks seriously good. Gonna have to unwrap my copy TONIGHT.


----------



## Cybertox

I am really impressed by the amount of detail found on characters, the level or realism is outstanding. Terrain and vegetation could be a lot better though.


----------



## pez

I think that just means we're in for an even better treat for it on PC







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think that just means we're in for an even better treat for it on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lets hope for the best.


----------



## BradleyW

To say Lara's British English, her teeth look too good.


----------



## zealord

While Rise of the Tomb Raider looks good you can clearly tell that this is the best the Xbox One can do. I am looking forward to when we get to see maxxed out 4K PC screenshots in early 2016. I wonder if they add some extra features to the PC version.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> While Rise of the Tomb Raider looks good you can clearly tell that this is the best the Xbox One can do. I am looking forward to when we get to see maxxed out 4K PC screenshots in early 2016. I wonder if they add some extra features to the PC version.


Tress-FX no doubt.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> While Rise of the Tomb Raider looks good you can clearly tell that this is the best the Xbox One can do. I am looking forward to when we get to see maxxed out 4K PC screenshots in early 2016. I wonder if they add some extra features to the PC version.


Aw, it's going to be epic.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> While Rise of the Tomb Raider looks good you can clearly tell that this is the best the Xbox One can do. I am looking forward to when we get to see maxxed out 4K PC screenshots in early 2016. I wonder if they add some extra features to the PC version.


best it can do at the moment.

We have no idea what devs will be able to do down the line, just like we couldnt predict that last gen.

and as we all know, PC almost always looks the best


----------



## Baasha

Why is Tomb Raider not released on the PC yet? Can't wait to have fun in 5K!









Meanwhile, just got Fallout 4 and the game is ridiculously boring IMO. The graphics are horrid to boot.


----------



## kzone75

*DiRT Rally*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> While Rise of the Tomb Raider looks good you can clearly tell that this is the best the Xbox One can do. I am looking forward to when we get to see maxxed out 4K PC screenshots in early 2016. I wonder if they add some extra features to the PC version.


There will be better looking X1 games than Tomb Raider, but yes it's one of the best looking right now, though Star Wars Battlefront is also up there despite being 720p.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, Tomb Raider looks seriously good. Gonna have to unwrap my copy TONIGHT.


Highly recommend leave your TR for the time being until you finish fallout4







I will lay off from TR for a bit, whenever I leave TR and come back to FO4, I ask myself "why I have to suffer through all these???"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am really impressed by the amount of detail found on characters, the level or realism is outstanding. Terrain and vegetation could be a lot better though.


Actually vegetation and terrain are lush and beautiful, too bad Xbox's post processing AA only works when you move the camera and can't help the screenshots, When you started moving vegetation and terrian is a really treat to the eyes. It's among the best in game industry, every tree, every brush are built with high polycount and complex mesh, nearly all of them are vibrate, very few bad spots even in less visited area. But yeah, better image quality will do full justice for this game.

I'm too excited for PC release. but those who think their PC can automatically 1080/60fps anything from xbox1 will be very disappointed. all the visual tricks used in this game is very high end, definitely a generation apart from the previous one, regardless how well the optimization will be, everyone should expect heavy system requirement. as a GTX980TI owner, I'm slightly worried.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Highly recommend leave your TR for the time being until you finish fallout4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lay off from TR for a bit, whenever I leave TR and come back to FO4, I ask myself "why I have to suffer through all these???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually vegetation and terrain are lush and beautiful, too bad Xbox's post processing AA only works when you move the camera and can't help the screenshots, When you started moving vegetation and terrian is a really treat to the eyes. It's among the best in game industry, every tree, every brush are built with high polycount and complex mesh, nearly all of them are vibrate, very few bad spots even in less visited area. But yeah, better image quality will do full justice for this game.
> 
> I'm too excited for PC release. but those who think their PC can automatically 1080/60fps anything from xbox1 will be very disappointed. all the visual tricks used in this game is very high end, definitely a generation apart from the previous one, regardless how well the optimization will be, everyone should expect heavy system requirement. as a GTX980TI owner, I'm slightly worried.


Xbox 1 = PC

No game needs a 980 Ti for 1080p60 lol


----------



## 222Panther222

Resident Evil Revelations 2 (PS4)

ZOMBI (PS4)


One of my favorite game of survival horror mainly because of the ambiance and the sound.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Xbox 1 = PC
> 
> No game needs a 980 Ti for 1080p60 lol


They are really nothing alike.

For this year yes, with visual tricked adopted in the new Tomb Raider? I doubt it, but I will wait for the result, but the point is If I can settle with 1080P/60fps then I wouldn't need this PC or rebuy the PC version.

AC:S 4k maxed











This is wrong on so many lvl lol!


----------



## kx11

too bad there's no SLi profile for ACS yet , the game need it


----------



## sti228

*Racer free car simulation*
















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> too bad there's no SLi profile for ACS yet , the game need it


Single titanX or 980TI will do ok at 4k, it does lost 10-15fps compare to unity on average.


----------



## kzone75

A few more *DiRT Rally* screenshots .


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Single titanX or 980TI will do ok at 4k, it does lost 10-15fps compare to unity on average.


4k what ?? medium quality , high ??

dude with SLi on my rig can't do 60fps @ 1440p with very high settings


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 4k what ?? medium quality , high ??
> 
> dude with SLi on my rig can't do 60fps @ 1440p with very high settings


I don't settle anything less than highest setting, so 30ish fps in 4K, I can live with that.

SLI profile haven't been added yet, so no worries.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I don't settle anything less than highest setting, so 30ish fps in 4K, I can live with that.
> 
> SLI profile haven't been added yet, so no worries.


they added SLi in the latest driver also the game got a patch ( 1.12 ) fixing multi-gpu performance


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> they added SLi in the latest driver also the game got a patch ( 1.12 ) fixing multi-gpu performance


Can you link me to release notes please?


----------



## Newbie2009

Some fallout 4. Loving it so far.


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## Saq

The Tape


----------



## Clukos

AC: Syndicate


----------



## kx11

Black ops 3

Theater Mode
Reshade ( curves , vibrance , smaa )
Lanczos2


----------



## 222Panther222

Textures looks really good for a cod game.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Elite: Dangerous 5760x1080


----------



## awdrifter

Assassin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## g0tsl33p14

DiRT: Rally (2k, Med textures) Had an upgrade to 2k I thought you might like.


----------



## Clukos

Syndicate again


----------



## Baasha

@Clukos

Nice screens of AC Syndicate! Is there an easy way to take screenshots without the HUD (hide HUD)? Or do you have to disable the HUD each time you want a screenshot? I wish every game implemented a screenshot mode like Mad Max for some awesome action shots!

If there's a shortcut to hide HUD and also 'pause' to take action shots in Syndicate, how do we do that?

Fallout 4 has a nice 'tfc 1 and tm' command to get rid of the HUD and take action shots as well!

AC Syndicate:



Fallout 4:


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> @Clukos
> 
> Nice screens of AC Syndicate! Is there an easy way to take screenshots without the HUD (hide HUD)? Or do you have to disable the HUD each time you want a screenshot? I wish every game implemented a screenshot mode like Mad Max for some awesome action shots!
> 
> If there's a shortcut to hide HUD and also 'pause' to take action shots in Syndicate, how do we do that?


The easiest way to do that is to open the map and close it, you get about 1 second without HUD at all









London looks lovely during night in Syndicate


----------



## kzone75

*Next Car Game: Wreckfest*


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Found that alien bastard!


----------



## Clukos

More Night/Evening shots from Syndicate









































































And some in 4k


----------



## awdrifter

Assassin's Creed Syndicate

I finally took over all the boroughs, now it's time to finish the main story.




I love the cloaking ability.



The first bicycles.





All the boroughs are belong to the Rooks!


----------



## Xiorath

Fallout 4 With My Uber Fidelity Suite


----------



## Clukos

Syndicate


----------



## ASO7

*Driveclub*


----------



## CryphicKing

AS07, I love how you take screenshots when not in photo mode. Amazing looking truly, as good as the new NFS looks, it got nothing on drive club. Thanks brother.

AC:S whoever thinks AC:S is a downgraded AC:U, they are wrong, the london street is prettier and busier.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> AS07, I love how you take screenshots when not in photo mode.










all of them are from the photomode.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of them are from the photomode.


He still loves them/you


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> AC:S whoever thinks AC:S is a downgraded AC:U, they are wrong, the london street is prettier and busier.


The game looks pretty Assassins Creed. Will it go on sale?
One I noticed from @ClukosGaming about Syndicate that made me start to get excited and then aw bummer was environmental damage.
Story goes, the assassin was rushing up on a brute. The brute was walking along one of the cliche English metal picket fences. I would have been so happy if the brute had his ass laid out and impaled on the spikes, but to no avail, only to be clubbed to death.

Sort of







because they coded "driving" carriages that can knock through and over street divider posts, but are there spots where one can use the environment to "assassinate?"


----------



## Clukos

Do you mean this video i uploaded?






If so yeh, environmental damage would have been great but i am just glad it works a lot better than Unity to be honest. It's a much more polished experience and i would take that over anything else first and foremost. It also looks a lot better than Unity imo.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Do you mean this video i uploaded?


Yes this video at 1:40


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> He still loves them/you


Dis








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> The game looks pretty Assassins Creed. Will it go on sale?
> One I noticed from @ClukosGaming about Syndicate that made me start to get excited and then aw bummer was environmental damage.
> Story goes, the assassin was rushing up on a brute. The brute was walking along one of the cliche English metal picket fences. I would have been so happy if the brute had his ass laid out and impaled on the spikes, but to no avail, only to be clubbed to death.
> 
> Sort of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they coded "driving" carriages that can knock through and over street divider posts, but are there spots where one can use the environment to "assassinate?"


I remember I got it for $44, not a bad deal. It the sales tanks on PC, steam might put it on sales on holiday season.

There's no dynamic environment damage but there are fixed spots you can use environment to carry out assassination, like hanging barrel, explosion etc. A very polished experience overall with some batman influence. One of the best AC game on my list.

It troubles me that alot ppl still think ACS is just ACU with reduced crowd, while it's actually a decent overhaul over ACU all around, the whole city is far more complex and busier, with trains, ships and carriages in place, plus weather and TOD goes full real time. 10 hours in, I can confirm visually it's a world better than ACU. And worth the $59.99 price tag.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, it would be great to hear about all these experiences over at the AC:S Info and discussion thread in the PC Gaming section.


----------



## _Nikhil

GTA San Andreas


----------



## zecumbe




----------



## kx11

fallout 4


----------



## Cybertox

Tommy Vercetti!


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zecumbe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which game are these from?


----------



## zecumbe

It´s from Star Citizen mate.


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne: The Old Hunters


----------



## CryphicKing

That's the graveyard from the base game right? did you venture to the new area yet?

All the back logs, I need 48 hours a day to finish half of them


----------



## Clukos

That's the new area, it's pretty much a (more) f'ed up Yharnam from what I've played so far, some really weird enemies though...


----------



## kx11

StarWars

HattiWatti Cinematic Tools
Reshade
BWG to hotsample
Lanczos2


----------



## ASO7

*Driveclub*


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne: TOH


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## sterik01

Upgrading card soon. Hopefully my games will look like this.


----------



## CryphicKing

Need4Speed and Rainbow 6 (unfortunately it doesn't sustain 60fps in 4k as it's closed beta did







)


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne: The Old Hunters


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## Clukos

Bloodborne: The Old Hunters


----------



## 222Panther222

Resident Evil: Survivor
Make sure to view it at 100% by clicking on it, otherwise the scan lines will mess up the image.



I think the graphics are mind blowing for running on ps1, even better than metal gear. It is emulated at a high res but on a crt tv it would look the about the same when sitting at a normal distance.


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate*

Ultra Wide 21:9


----------



## boredgunner

Fallout 4. Such bad graphics.
















Spoiler: More


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah those textures and models are hideous.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah those textures and models are hideous.


What models? You're just repeating what everyone else says because you just assume the masses are correct. Most games have equally low polygon models around the world (you just don't notice because people haven't pointed it out to you, and you can't determine yourself), although things like armor, clothing, and weapons are rendered with extraordinary detail in Fallout 4. Vegetation models are not below average in any way, the only models in those screenshots that don't look good are the rocks. Textures from that distance look excellent since the actual texture design is very good (not just one tone for example), they're only visibly low resolution up close.

The only games I've played that have exceptional object detail for most random, miscellaneous objects placed around the game world are Metro: Last Light and Metro Redux, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Dragon Age: Inquisition, and Skyrim with SMIM and texture mods. DICE games should be notorious for having a strong lack of model detail (blatant lack of 3D mapping in the environment, sandbags that are just a wall with a flat sandbag texture for example), although I haven't played the new Battlefront.


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate*

ULTRAWIDE 21:9


----------



## Cybertox

*The Crew*


----------



## CryphicKing

AC:S & Rainbow 6


----------



## xxroxx

I just can't understand why people keep buying AC games... To each their own I guess. Looks like this iteration doesn't improve in anything compared to bugfest unity


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> I just can't understand why people keep buying AC games... To each their own I guess. Looks like this iteration doesn't improve in anything compared to bugfest unity


Have you played Unity or Syndicate? Or are you forming your opinion based on the general opinion of the masses who too haven't played either game? I could give you a good sized list of improvements and changes.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

War, huh, good god y'all, what is it good for? absolutely nothing, sing it again now, good god y'all war.


----------



## kx11

Ass.creed unity


----------



## pez

Unity looks beautiful even on consoles and at the stage I played the game, it was VERY good. No consistent bugs (random pop-in every now and then), great gameplay, and looks great. It wasn't even a snore-fest like the first AC, so I'm confused why people who weren't early adopters are upset with it.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unity looks beautiful even on consoles and at the stage I played the game, it was VERY good. No consistent bugs (random pop-in every now and then), great gameplay, and looks great. It wasn't even a snore-fest like the first AC, so I'm confused why people who weren't early adopters are upset with it.


I feel like people are just growing tired of annually released games (perhaps we can call it COD-syndrome?). Give the game installments a little more time between each and perhaps interest will be greater. More of the over-all same stuff every single year can be tiring. I enjoy the AC games, but I take my time on playing them. For example, the last one I played was AC:3, so I have a few games to catch up on, but I just cannot keep up on their release schedule.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> I feel like people are just growing tired of annually released games (perhaps we can call it COD-syndrome?). Give the game installments a little more time between each and perhaps interest will be greater. More of the over-all same stuff every single year can be tiring. I enjoy the AC games, but I take my time on playing them. For example, the last one I played was AC:3, so I have a few games to catch up on, but I just cannot keep up on their release schedule.


Yeah, I could see that. I won't pick up Syndicate for a bit just for the fact I'm still good from Unity lol.


----------



## kx11

ass.creed syndicate


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## OdinValk

Is that KSP?


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## Wovermars1996

Halo 5: Guardians


----------



## Wovermars1996

Stranded Deep (Couldn't upload the rest of the screenshots because they were over 10mbs)


----------



## Strix2206

*Fallout 4 - Vintage Film Looks - Kodachrome*

Other visual mods used in my screenshots:
Fr4nsson's Light Tweaks
Darker Nights
Vivid Fallout - Landscapes - Textures in HD
Radiant Clouds and Fogs
Fallout Texture Overhaul Moons & Stars









*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Is that KSP?


It's elite, how come someone know about ksp but not elite?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Halo 5: Guardians


Uhmm...I don't remember halo5 looked this pretty, gave up on the first mission. I need to go back and retry

Just Cause 3 4k.


----------



## Newbie2009

Looks nice, how is the gameplay?


----------



## Saq

I'm liking the visual look of Just Cause 3, might give up GTA V's hard drive space to make room for this one.

Gta V was starting to get boring anyway, especially with people using cheats and ruining the online experience (which is why i picked it up in the first place, sp doesn't interest me)


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## CryphicKing

The gameplay? well depend on what you are looking for. The map is gigantic and beautiful, plenty of quests, your protagonist can navigate around like a superhuman with his infinite parachute and wingsuit(I still see no point for vehicles) which I think is the best part about this game . The shooting and driving mechanic are very meh~ not nearly as polished as GTAV and the phyiscs based destruction they promoted so much aren't nearly as advanced as Red Faction. So it's a game doesn't take itself too seriously, Think it as saint's row 5.0

Oh and beware of its 50G file size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> I'm liking the visual look of Just Cause 3, might give up GTA V's hard drive space to make room for this one.
> 
> Gta V was starting to get boring anyway, especially with people using cheats and ruining the online experience (which is why i picked it up in the first place, sp doesn't interest me)


GTAV is always about SP experience. They just made MP extreme well this time around


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Uhmm...I don't remember halo5 looked this pretty, gave up on the first mission. I need to go back and retry


Halo 5 is super pretty for a console game and it runs really well. 60FPS 99% of the time. But I have to say it, It would look a billion times better If it was on PC and was not limited by the current generation consoles power.

Stranded Deep


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Halo 5 is super pretty for a console game and it runs really well. 60FPS 99% of the time. But I have to say it, It would look a billion times better If it was on PC and was not limited by the current generation consoles power.
> 
> Stranded Deep]


IMO I'd take Halo 5's graphics to performance ratio over any other console game...Every FPS on consoles should have the performance of Halo 5 with a static 1080p resolution. My buddy was playing COD BO3 then Halo 5...and it was a night and day difference. BO3's unsteady framerate and crappy resolution were very obvious, not to mention Halo 5's graphics in general looked superior.


----------



## Saq

Velvet Assassin:


Dying light::


Dishonored:


Company of heroes:




The best part about Resident Evil 5: (those face stares)


Payday 2




Star Wars Republic Commando: (playable in 1080p after a bit of messing around)



Serious Sam Classics: Revolution


Euro Truck Simulator 2:



Hitman Absolution:


Bioshock Infinite:


DayZ:


Nether:


Dirt 3:


----------



## RuneDunes

Nice variety.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

How is Nether? I bought it so long ago and it was beyond broken, has it been fixed?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> How is Nether? I bought it so long ago and it was beyond broken, has it been fixed?


The screenshot you see there is when the secondary developer took over from the Original Dev, so it had premium items which nobody bought, cos we didn't want that stuff to begin with. But as of right now, you can play how it was intended to be played: Free items (after a hard day of scavenging), no login, and a basis on having fun hunting monsters with other players. (pvp is still there too).

Just look up Nether Resurrected on steam and your all set to go (that's the official renamed version of Nether).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Nice variety.


Thanks. I've actually been meaning to clean out my screenshots folder, so I wanted to post the last of my screenshots before they get flushed.


----------



## MIGhunter

I know this is a screenshot thread but I thought some nostalgia in the form of the new game was in order and all I had was a quick video. This is the Pre-Alpha for UT


----------



## Saq

Painkiller Hell and Damnation 4K. I think this game deserves more recognition. After you've beaten the first cramped level, it really starts to pick up.
























That spinning blade is one gorey weapon.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Painkiller Hell and Damnation 4K. I think this game deserves more recognition. After you've beaten the first cramped level, it really starts to pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spinning blade is one gorey weapon.


Looks like a doom reskin


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Looks like a doom reskin


It definately has that doom vibe to it, but all of the monsters are wave based, like UT2004's invasion mode. Not that Doom's method of monster placement is bad or anything, I like both styles, wave based just feels more frenetic.


----------



## sterik01

Hmmmm doooom


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Doom 3 BFG Edition (2K)
I love Doom


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## Wovermars1996

GTA V (waiting for 4K texture MOD)


----------



## MIGhunter

ppl should be IP blocked for a day for posting without the game name


----------



## Saq

This will give you a rough idea of Nether's current state:

Oblivion style water ripples-


God Rays-


Underground dungeon things-


Loads of scavenging-


Smoke-


Katana's (always a plus)-


Heaps of gun parts-


Ugly monsters that want to devour your soul-


Night mode is a thing-


Face hugging jockeys-


Fire breathing dragons-


NETHER-


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Star wars Battlefront. The Walker got stuck on top of the other one.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some assassins creed unity, picked up in recent sale. Runs well @ 1600p 2xmsaa


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Is it me or does Unity seem to look slightly better than Syndicate based on screenshots?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have to ask, why post beautiful screenshots only to foul them up with system monitoring stats? These would make great wallpapers if they weren't spoiled by that (this isn't directed solely at you, I've seen plenty of others do this too).

Otherwise, nice shots, this is one beautiful looking game









Cheers.


----------



## CryphicKing

AC:S and FO4 in 4k, need finish these fast to free up my SSD space. too many backlogs.








Fallout4


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Some assassins creed unity, picked up in recent sale. Runs well @ 1600p 2xmsaa


seem like perspective is screwed for that 16:10 monitor, everything look a bit thinner and taller
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I have to ask, why post beautiful screenshots only to foul them up with system monitoring stats? These would make great wallpapers if they weren't spoiled by that (this isn't directed solely at you, I've seen plenty of others do this too).
> 
> Otherwise, nice shots, this is one beautiful looking game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


well isn't that obvious, we are playing with that osd on... but now that you mentioned it, there is an option to exclude them from ss taken


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate PC*

ULTRAWIDE 21:9


----------



## CryphicKing

just cause 3 in 4K


----------



## danycyo

Just got the game for $30 bucks off Ebay and its been a lot of fun!!!

Tom Clancy: Seige
1920x1440 Ultra


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wovermars1996

GTA V


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> GTA V


that shot reminds me of STALKER. nice.


----------



## CryphicKing

Just cause 3


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## KnightAngel

Must say Assassin Creed Syndicate is actually pretty good. Picked it for my game choice for getting 980 TI (2k shoots)


----------



## KnightAngel

Assassin Creed Syndicate

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-9-10-44-39_zpsu5s8tq7x.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-9-10-50-15_zpsylz5canj.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-9-10-51-50_zpshrjmmb00.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...ndicate2015-12-9-10-36-9_zps7m3ukjct.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-9-10-33-49_zpsah4w1jzl.jpg.html


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate - PC Ultra Graphics - ULTRAWIDE 21:9*

















*Assassin's Creed Unity - PC Ultra Graphics - 16:9*












*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag - PC Ultra Graphics - 16:9*












*Assassin's Creed III - PC Ultra Graphics - 16:9*


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I have to ask, why post beautiful screenshots only to foul them up with system monitoring stats? These would make great wallpapers if they weren't spoiled by that (this isn't directed solely at you, I've seen plenty of others do this too).
> 
> Otherwise, nice shots, this is one beautiful looking game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Nothing a little a photoshop can't fix with the blending tool










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Admittedly an easy one to edit


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Nothing a little a photoshop can't fix with the blending tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Admittedly an easy one to edit


True, but as you say an easy one


----------



## Clukos

Wow Assassin's Creed nostalgia hit me in this thread









I really like Syndicate, here's some shots


----------



## Silent Scone

Nothing nostalgic about AC games, just play any one of them including the new ones lol. No rose tints required, it's all the same









Just FYI I'm a bit of a sucker for the series anyway, and although Syndicate takes a short while for the pace to pick up, it's a good game. Not too much indifferent from Unity, but the zip lining makes traversing A LOT easier. The free running controls are much, much better too.


----------



## nasmith2000

Syndicate looks great, I'm just not sure I can rally for another AC game. Are the mechanics the same ol' same ol? I loved the way Unity looked, although I ultimately gave up on the game, as I was a victim of the save game corruption bug, which required me to play the first three hours of the game twice. Gave up when the third attempt got corrupted. I figured I'll go back and play it, after it's been long enough for me to forget the first three hours! lol.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Halo Master Chief Collection


----------



## 222Panther222

Life Is Strange Episode 3
Beautiful lightning and an awesome slow wake up feeling to it after the action of the last chapter.


----------



## Clukos

*Uncharted 4: Multiplayer Beta* (60 fps)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Those shots of Assassins Creed Black Flag make me want to buy it on PC just to see it again. It was such a goregous game in the first place.

TCO


----------



## Cybertox

Why mention the framerate? lol, its screenshots, they are all one frame.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Bioshock Infinite
God Only Knows what I'd Be Without You


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Why mention the framerate? lol, its screenshots, they are all one frame.


Because in a closed system higher framerate means lower quality assets used, it's not like PC where you just plug a more powerful GPU, and this is the first time in quite some time(since Ps2) Naughty Dog go for 60 fps in any mode (other than TLOU:R). I think it still looks great for MP









And the game is really fun imo, gameplay is 10/10.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Crysis 3 (Still looks incredible)


----------



## RagingPwner

*Fallout 4*

ReShade + Various mods


__
https://flic.kr/p/BrkBPY


__
https://flic.kr/p/BjXnnk


__
https://flic.kr/p/AVXqMj


__
https://flic.kr/p/BLbHsX


__
https://flic.kr/p/BHT1Vw


__
https://flic.kr/p/BLbT6z


__
https://flic.kr/p/BjXs2a


----------



## sterik01

Game any good ?

I have it. Don't know info should install.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Game any good ?
> 
> I have it. Don't know info should install.


If that was directed at me, yes. I played a bit of both 3 and NV but was never huge in to them, but 4 is the only thing I've played since it launched.


----------



## KnightAngel

*Assassin Creed Syndicate*

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-10-0-12-47_zps5pwu0kuj.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-10-11-18-6_zpsur2oalct.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...icate2015-12-10-11-21-40_zpsi6tdnyoa.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...ndicate2015-12-11-0-18-7_zpshnhuq6av.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-11-0-19-57_zpskq3xtoln.jpg.html


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed Carbon*
(2560x1440, WideScreenFix, Maxed out)


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## Somasonic

Wow, very nice


----------



## kzone75

*Star Citizen*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







We may have a problem here.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## KnightAngel

More *Assassin Creed Syndicate*
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-9-13-14-59_zpsmvcxz1zd.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...icate2015-12-14-10-20-47_zpsvn0hkpal.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...icate2015-12-14-10-19-52_zpsbbcgtry8.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-14-10-11-1_zpspkek8igc.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...ndicate2015-12-14-10-1-6_zpsvucx1a1m.jpg.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...dicate2015-12-14-10-6-48_zpsivm51oub.jpg.html


----------



## CryphicKing

Fallout 4








SW:BF




beyond 2 souls (PS4) still can't believe they pulled this off on PS3.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed Carbon*
(2560x1440, WideScreenFix, Maxed out)

Damn, what a nice playthrough it was. Its crazy how the last time I played this game prior this playthrough was back in 2006 on the PS2. Playing it again on PC was an exhilirating experience and nice a walk down memory lane. I experienced so much nostalgia. I think Carbon is one of the most underrated games and while replaying it I noticed how similar it is to the new NFS 2015, same setting, always night and same concept in terms of cars tuning and customization. Drifting in Carbon is fun as hell and the canyon duels are rather entertaining. The territory conquering is also a nice feature however the occasional attacks which must be defended can get annoying after a while. While the cars list is limited, it features some of the baddest cars like the M3 GTR (Most Wanted), the 1992 240SX, Nissan Skyline GT-R, Toyota Supar, Lamborghini Murcielago (That batman bodykit is godly). What impressed me the most though was the audio and the sound, the cars sound is amazing and brutal, just the way it is supposed to be. The story is also outstanding however the wingmen can really annoy you or ruin your races at times. The police chases are inferior when compared to other NFSs but arent too bad either, I think NFS HP 2010 has the best police pursuits. Overall it was great fun playing through the game once more after all the time that has passed.


























































P.S. The BMW M3 GTR is an absolute monster in this game.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Fallout 4


Theres no shadows from the Pool balls.









TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

KHOLAT


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Project Zomboid.







Raided the Police Station in Muldraugh. Racked up the shottys' and went out zed hunting









TCO


----------



## bubbleawsome

Beamng.drive, 1080p.





I have some at 5760x3240 and they look incredible (from a showcase map) but I can't upload them here or to imgur, each is about 54MB. Here is one down at 1080p.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## 222Panther222

Just Cause 2


----------



## ASO7

*Driveclub*


----------



## EddWar

That Harley Quinn.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## g0tsl33p14

AC : Syndicate
Reverted to 1080pish 60hz. (Had to return the monitor and changed teams for Nvidia. Freesync was not available but advertised as such on my specific AMD and monitor combo). Time to save for the privilege of 2k or greater again. I did get AC:S free though, which is nice. Enjoy, nothing else to say.


----------



## hrockh

Anno 2205




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

No1 plays R6 Sieges? one of the best shooter in recent years.






JC 3


----------



## hrockh

not a fan of shooters. anyway, how's JC3?


----------



## Cybertox

*The Crew*


----------



## Alex132

Assetto Corsa looks better.


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate - 21:9 ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> not a fan of shooters. anyway, how's JC3?


The shooting and driving aspect are very sloppy, destruction aren't very technical, nothing compare to red faction and other great AAA shooter features havok. if you can tolerate saint's row, you will like this game. but the landscape, map size and terrain are impressive, for me, it's a screenshot game.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Call of Duty Advanced Warfare

Kevin Spacey yo


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> not a fan of shooters. anyway, how's JC3?
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting and driving aspect are very sloppy, destruction aren't very technical, nothing compare to red faction and other great AAA shooter features havok. if you can tolerate saint's row, you will like this game. but the landscape, map size and terrain are impressive, for me, it's a screenshot game.
Click to expand...

Missed the R6 Siege release. Probably too complicated for me. Currently I have an issue where my Ins, Del, Home, End, PGup, PGdwn go disabled upon wake from sleep. Better yet is how automated chat can never help me, but they are oh so nice to want to talk me through steps, ..rage - quit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Call of Duty Advanced Warfare
> 
> Kevin Spacey yo


I have plans to go to KPax in ten minutes, would you care to join me? If only this browser could stay focused on the task for the minute of typing I would like, but the lag within the browser is taking five.


----------



## KnightAngel

*Dragon Age Inquisition (PC)*

http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-20 15-19-43-66_zpsjqbzsb6s.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 11-49-43-74_zpsexrxgiiv.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 12-09-23-33_zps6khg9hgq.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 12-14-30-33_zpsjal6gjpl.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 12-43-39-62_zpsss98dgvw.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 13-25-57-16_zpsuy3yq0yb.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 13-26-39-23_zpse12ivcjz.png.html
http://s132.photobucket.com/user/re...n 2015-12-21 13-26-56-02_zpsxtf6p8ec.png.html


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> No1 plays R6 Sieges? one of the best shooter in recent years.


Not with it's horrible optimization I will maybe pick it up in January some time


----------



## BradleyW

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate - ULTRAWIDE 21:9*


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Not with it's horrible optimization I will maybe pick it up in January some time


wut? where and how did you get the impression that it was "horribly optimized"?

BO3, R6 Siege and FO4 now I can finally uninstall Bo3


----------



## Darkeylel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> wut? where and how did you get the impression that it was "horribly optimized"?


Couple of mates have it and some of 980's or like me have a 390x and they where getting decent frame drops with everything cranked on ultra at 1440p. That's where I would be getting the impression from


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkeylel*
> 
> Couple of mates have it and some of 980's or like me have a 390x and they where getting decent frame drops with everything cranked on ultra at 1440p. That's where I would be getting the impression from


you buddy need to adjust the setting better, 980 should able to handle 1080P/1440P ultra fine without MSAA or TXAA

Poorly optimized these days = uneven usage on multi core CPU or have low scalability to med-high end GPUs on suitable setting while visually doesn't deserve the hardware resource it asked for, if I see a game where frame torn happening every other second, it's a game with bad optimization, majority PC games these days don't have such problem, ARK: survival was the last game on PC I see it happening. R6 on the other hand, is very playable at med/high on my cousin's old GTX680, which is a feat.


----------



## Wovermars1996

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux

Also on the topic of R6 Siege, It's been running really well for me. I haven't had any issues with performance on my system.


----------



## Baasha

Finally got the Photo Mode mod working in TW3.

Without further ado, some 'action' shots in TW3 (4K UHD but played in 5K):


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> wut? where and how did you get the impression that it was "horribly optimized"?
> 
> BO3, R6 Siege and FO4 now I can finally uninstall Bo3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That FO4 quest was so worth it for the ending. Not sure if you've completed it, but I got a big kick out of it.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Black Mesa @ 4.5ghz, numbers you can see...





yeah I am joking on the resi but I am technically oc..


----------



## Newbie2009

blackmesa is hl2 with slightly updated graphics is it?


----------



## BradleyW

Assassin's Creed Syndicate - 21:9 Ultrawide


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> blackmesa is hl2 with slightly updated graphics is it?


That is what people say, but then again Valve did Half life : Source. Black Mesa is kind of a reskin of HL:Source using the HL2 models, textures, and again the source engine. They are calling it zen engine or something. It is just sort of an updated HL:Source, without the final level I am to believe.



AI is a bit different in areas as well. Had this army built by the end of "Office Complex."


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## BradleyW

Assassin's Creed Syndicate - 21:9 Ultrawide


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

Fallout 4

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Minecraft


Wow. How do you get it to look like that ? Looks awesome.


----------



## kzone75

*Next Car Game: Throw-A-Santa*


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Wow. How do you get it to look like that ? Looks awesome.


I use a shader named SEUS







it really is awesome.


----------



## MIGhunter

*Ark vanilla*


----------



## Alex132

Is that game still about as poorly optimized as emulating a PS3 game on PC?


----------



## Loudrex

And there I drive across the Polish border in Euro Truck Simulator 2.
I love that game!


----------



## 222Panther222

Life Is Strange


Tomb Raider


----------



## Brulf

Fallout 4 4k with various mods (Trying out a few things still early days with mods)


----------



## GrumpyOne

What mods if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> What mods if you don't mind me asking?


Grim Wolf Reshade
True Storms - Wasteland Edition
Commonwealth HQ Landscape Overhaul WIP with 4k Terrain Files
Water Enhanced 4k
Radiant Clouds and Fogs

Still playing with them at the moment while waiting for the GECK to be released until then most mods seem to be limited


----------



## Cybertox

*Far Cry 2*


----------



## Saq

The Mean Greens - Plastic Warfare, really fun game, the visuals and sound effects are cute as hell.


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## Adraps11

Predator in skyrim! There's nothing like blasting away people with the fully functioning shoulder cannon!



You are one handsome looking yautja! It's funny when a bandit walks up to my 7 foot 2, fully armored bad blood predator and demands my money, or he'll gut me like a fish! You can actually make the pred's signature clicking, growling, and roaring sounds with this mod. I usually do that
followed by a releasing of the triple wrist gauntlets. "slice sound...scream"



MK2 Wasp biomask invisibility activated



Wasp Bio with the bad blood armor
Go to nexus mods and check out "Predators: The Lost Tribes" It completely compliments a stealth playthrough. You can hear the pred breathing beneath the mask, which I think makes it truly come alive. Braith does need to learn to mind her elder...yautja.



Hunting while cloaked

If you look closely I have the combi-stick, equipped in my right hand. I really have to give the mod author some deep respect, he's made skyrim the best predator game there has been. You'll often run into yautja out in the wild, and when they uncloak when running at you growling or clicking it's an awesome experience, except if you happen to be a human or elf, then you're probably going to get owned in seconds.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is that game still about as poorly optimized as emulating a PS3 game on PC?


Well, it's still a beta so kinda. They constantly update it. Best Beta I've ever seen as far as improvements. They do a ton of updating and adding new stuff. I'm pretty impressed with the optimization since I've been playing. Of course it still needs more. Sometimes if you fall off a flying mount, you fall through the world floor, which makes it impossible to retrieve your gear. Little stuff like that that needs fixed.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Not really anything special but thought i'd show off my Zombie killing machines from Black Ops III
The Dingo

The 48 Dredge

The Drakon


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Not really anything special but thought i'd show off my Zombie killing machines from Black Ops III
> The Dingo


The Dingo is quite amazing with fast mag release, FMJ, and a Stock











Oh, And in Gold

TCO


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> The Dingo is quite amazing with fast mag release, FMJ, and a Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, And in Gold
> 
> TCO


That gold though. I don't really play the multiplayer that much. More of a zombies guy so it's unlikely I'll get more camos ?


----------



## nasmith2000

What I've been playing the past couple of months

*wreckfest + reshade*





Spoiler: More









*NBA 2K16 + reshade*





Spoiler: More








*World of Warships + reshade*





Spoiler: More








*X-plane 10*





Spoiler: More


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## 222Panther222

Is that star citizen? It look awesome.


----------



## faizreds

Mad Max


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Bionic Commando*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

AC:S finally finished it, not as good as I thought it would be, but not that bad either.


----------



## kx11

ProjectCars

-Devcameras
Reshade ( McFly Advanced DOF , ambient light , adaptiveSharpen )
PS to resize


----------



## BradleyW

*Just Cause 3 - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Clukos

The Order: 1886


----------



## BradleyW

Devs had 1886 running on PC with a GTX 980 @ 60FPS at some computer show a while back. Such a shame they never released it on PC as retail.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Devs had 1886 running on PC with a GTX 980 @ 60FPS at some computer show a while back. Such a shame they never released it on PC as retail.


They can't because Sony own the IP, unless they want to publish it like Helldivers. Game is ok but graphics are definitely amazing, would be a great fit on PC with 21:9 screens.


----------



## iARDAs

Get ready for 21:9 Screenshots soon


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Get ready for 21:9 Screenshots soon


I love 21:9 screenshots!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I love 21:9 screenshots!


Yeah I am excited myself. Shame that the monitor did not come today though.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Devs had 1886 running on PC with a GTX 980 @ 60FPS at some computer show a while back. Such a shame they never released it on PC as retail.


I think you are refer to a famous online article by DSOG where editor took the original story out of the context and Invented this whole "running on PC in 60fps" thing out of the blue when he saw a page from RAD's siggraph 2015 memo says "the engine was DX11 based written in C++ and it's PC ready", then this "the order 1886 running on PC in 60fps" thing is copied/pasted by hundreds of other sites without question the source legibility. Just another day on internet.

(A game engine middleware is X.Y platform ready is not the same is a game is running on X. Y platform)

Funny thing is, I was there at RAD's presentation, 95% of time they spent on technical briefing and Q&A, then there's a 5 mins demo to showcase their in house rendering features, never was a moment RAD mentioned the FPS of demo nor what platform it was running on. (recapped game footage from PS4 version)


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Bionic Commando*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice screens !
Have this game on steam for ages now but never played it.
Should I ?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Nice screens !
> Have this game on steam for ages now but never played it.
> Should I ?


I really enjoyed it, actually. Wasn't perfect, but was enough to hook me, and I have a ton of games on backlog. Just finished the game today, actually. I would definitely recommend it. Single player on normal took about 8-10 hours. I picked it up for next to nothing during the big Steam sale, and couldn't believe it was priced so low. Much better game than I thought it would be.


----------



## NFL

Super Mario Galaxy (Dolphin)


Still working out some kinks, but it plays really well for the most part


----------



## iARDAs

First of MANY, now that my new 21:9 monitor is here.

Assetto Corsa 2560x1080p


----------



## iARDAs

Mad Max 2560x1080p


----------



## Cybertox

Just a horizontally strecthed out 1080P monitor. Fail to see how someone would get this over 2560x1440 or 2560x1600.

Those centred interfaces


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Just a horizontally strecthed out 1080P monitor. Fail to see how someone would get this over 2560x1440 or 2560x1600.
> 
> Those centred interfaces


You are so very mistaken.

Out of every monitor I owned this gives me the joy of gaming and immersion the most and I gamed at 4K for a month.
21:9 makes 16:9 a 4:3 monitor.

16:9 is dead to me to be honest. I will try to get a 34 inch 1440p 21.9 monitor by the end of the year for sure.

Honestly 21:9 34 inch gsync 120hz monitor would be THE monitor.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You are so very mistaken.
> 
> Out of every monitor I owned this gives me the joy of gaming and immersion the most and I gamed at 4K for a month.
> 21:9 makes 16:9 a 4:3 monitor.
> 
> 16:9 is dead to me to be honest. I will try to get a 34 inch 1440p 21.9 monitor by the end of the year for sure.
> 
> Honestly 21:9 34 inch gsync 120hz monitor would be THE monitor.


Well I guess you got a very strange or rather unique preference, I would never pick such a monitor over a 4K one or even as I mentioned 2560x1440 or 1600. To me it looks way too stretched out, its more disturbing to me and doesnt really add any immersion. I really dislike how the game's interface is out of place, especially in Mad Max. But if that is what you like.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well I guess you got a very strange or rather unique preference, I would never pick such a monitor over a 4K one or even as I mentioned 2560x1440 or 1600. To me it looks way too stretched out, its more disturbing to me and doesnt really add any immersion. I really dislike how the game's interface is out of place, especially in Mad Max. But if that is what you like.


Sorry for not being up to your standards your heighness.


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 3*


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You are so very mistaken.
> 
> Out of every monitor I owned this gives me the joy of gaming and immersion the most and I gamed at 4K for a month.
> 21:9 makes 16:9 a 4:3 monitor.
> 
> 16:9 is dead to me to be honest. I will try to get a 34 inch 1440p 21.9 monitor by the end of the year for sure.
> 
> Honestly 21:9 34 inch gsync 120hz monitor would be THE monitor.


well there's the Acer x34 with 21:9, 34" 1440p, Gsync or Freesync but it's 100Hz. And costs is quite high


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Just a horizontally strecthed out 1080P monitor. Fail to see how someone would get this over 2560x1440 or 2560x1600.
> 
> Those centred interfaces


it's more like a triple monitor setup without as much space on the sides. Like @iARDAs said, it's about as immersive as I've ever seen without 3 monitors. It looks stretched in screenshots, but way better in person.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some more 2560x1080p Screenshots from Assetto Corsa. Uncompressed


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> well there's the Acer x34 with 21:9, 34" 1440p, Gsync or Freesync but it's 100Hz. And costs is quite high


Dont tempt me bro. Dont tempt me


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it's more like a triple monitor setup without as much space on the sides. Like @iARDAs said, it's about as immersive as I've ever seen without 3 monitors. It looks stretched in screenshots, but way better in person.


Except that triple monitor set ups have significantly more width in terms of actual length and pixels as well as different angular positioning. Nonetheless they kind of ruin immersion with the in-between borders.


----------



## iARDAs

Vermintide 2560x1080p


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Except that triple monitor set ups have significantly more width in terms of actual length and pixels as well as different angular positioning. Nonetheless they kind of ruin immersion with the in-between borders.


"like a triple monitor setup *without as much space on the sides*"

I'm running a 3440x1440 34UM95. I know it's not as wide. I know you dont get the angles (unless you get a curved 21:9 which I really want). But it's the closest thing for a lot less money and it's easier to run than a 4k monitor.

I'm happy.

Glad iARDAs is happy as well


----------



## kx11

Project Cars


----------



## crazyg0od33

A little *Divinity: Original Sin Enhanced Edition* in 21:9 (3440x1440)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Project Cars


Lykan HyperSport right? Gorgeous...


----------



## CryphicKing

Grats on the new ultra-wide screen, but this "I think my screen set up > yous" mentality is not needed here,

ultra wide screen vs ultra HD screen is a matter of individual preference, but statically speaking mutli-monitor or ultra wide screen lovers are indeed niche audience. Given the chance if money isn't an issue, most gamers would still pick bigger screen and superior pixel density over extra view angel.

Again, grats on your new purchase and I'm sure you are very happy with it, but please be considerate with comment such as "wow my ultra wide Screen is so much better than 1440P/4K screen"









I personally use a 52' 4K TV as my PC screen and for conosle gaming, and I don't see anything will be able to replace it anytime soon.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Grats on the new ultra-wide screen, but this "I think my screen set up > yous" mentality is not needed here,
> 
> ultra wide screen vs ultra HD screen is a matter of individual preference, but statically speaking mutli-monitor or ultra wide screen lovers are indeed niche audience. Given the chance if money isn't an issue, most gamers would still pick bigger screen and superior pixel density over extra view angel.
> 
> Again, grats on your new purchase and I'm sure you are very happy with it, but please be considerate with comment such as "wow my ultra wide Screen is so much better than 1440P/4K screen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally use a 52' 4K TV as my PC screen and for conosle gaming, and I don't see anything will be able to replace it anytime soon.


I don't recall those words being said by any of us... Just a discussion on one vs the other.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Grats on the new ultra-wide screen, *but this "I think my screen set up > yous" mentality is not needed here,*
> 
> ultra wide screen vs ultra HD screen is a matter of individual preference, but statically speaking mutli-monitor or ultra wide screen lovers are indeed niche audience. Given the chance if money isn't an issue, most gamers would still pick bigger screen and superior pixel density over extra view angel.
> 
> Again, grats on your new purchase and I'm sure you are very happy with it, but please be considerate with comment such as "wow my ultra wide Screen is so much better than 1440P/4K screen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally use a 52' 4K TV as my PC screen and for conosle gaming, and I don't see anything will be able to replace it anytime soon.


Who says that?


----------



## CryphicKing

I see, I rolled back 2 pages, I realized cybertox started a comment saying ultra-wide is not as good as 1440P/4k. and iARDAs made a counter on how he thinks ultra wide > 1440P/4k, my point is, let's not attack other people's preference here, It's good you love what you love and grats on all your new gears.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I see, I rolled back 2 pages, I realized cybertox started a comment saying ultra-wide is not as good as 1440P/4k. and iARDAs made a counter on how he thinks ultra wide > 1440P/4k, my point is, let's not attack other people's preference here, It's good you love what you love and grats on all your new gears.


I'm waiting for a monitor to combine both preferences and get a Ultra Wide 5K monitor








Shadow of Mordor


----------



## kx11

ACU

ACU
Reshade
HattiWatt1 tools
PS to resize


----------



## pez

I would actually like to try a 1440p ultra-wide monitor with a curved, IPS, 144+Hz display. It would cost the equivalent of a decent PC build, but I'm kinda not caring







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually like to try a 1440p ultra-wide monitor with a curved, IPS, 144+Hz display. It would cost the equivalent of a decent PC build, but I'm kinda not caring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Monoprice just announced a 1440p Ultra Wide 75hz monitor for 500 bucks at CES.


----------



## kx11

ACU
HattiWatti tools
Reshade


----------



## umeng2002

Doing God's work as always, kx11.


----------



## kx11

oh com'on now









i'm just tryin' to get something good out of those games


----------



## Adraps11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*


If this is Star Citizen I'm looking forward to it! I haven't followed every article ever written about it, but it sounds like it should be very fun to play. I'll probably have to upgrade my GPU for this one.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Monoprice just announced a 1440p Ultra Wide 75hz monitor for 500 bucks at CES.


Do their panels generally OC to >100Hz? 144Hz would be my goal :/.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> If this is Star Citizen I'm looking forward to it! I haven't followed every article ever written about it, but it sounds like it should be very fun to play. I'll probably have to upgrade my GPU for this one.


no it's not star citizen, do pc gamers really that ignorant with space sims these days? it's sad


----------



## pez

I bet you're fun at parties. Why not just tell him what game it is instead of being snobbish about it? I don't play space SIMs, so I have no idea what it is either. My buddy, however, does.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Just a horizontally strecthed out 1080P monitor. Fail to see how someone would get this over 2560x1440 or 2560x1600.
> 
> Those centred interfaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so very mistaken.
> 
> Out of every monitor I owned this gives me the joy of gaming and immersion the most and I gamed at 4K for a month.
> 21:9 makes 16:9 a 4:3 monitor.
> 
> 16:9 is dead to me to be honest. I will try to get a 34 inch 1440p 21.9 monitor by the end of the year for sure.
> 
> Honestly 21:9 34 inch gsync 120hz monitor would be THE monitor.
Click to expand...

What do you think about those curved monitors? Do they make sense at that aspect ratio? Did you consider one of those?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do their panels generally OC to >100Hz? 144Hz would be my goal :/.


No idea unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What do you think about those curved monitors? Do they make sense at that aspect ratio? Did you consider one of those?


I never tested one but everyone I talked to about them say that curved is especially great on 21:9. Will grab one but currently saving the money for Oculus Rift. Hopefully by the end of the year I will get a new GPU along with a curver 21:9 1440p screen.


----------



## Cybertox

*Mad Max*


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I never tested one but everyone I talked to about them say that curved is especially great on 21:9. Will grab one but currently saving the money for Oculus Rift. Hopefully by the end of the year I will get a new GPU along with a curver 21:9 1440p screen.


Thanks!


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually like to try a 1440p ultra-wide monitor with a curved, IPS, 144+Hz display. It would cost the equivalent of a decent PC build, but I'm kinda not caring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would need to wait for DP 1.3 or some other standard to be released. I think right now 3440x1440 DP1.2 maxes at ~109Hz..

*Some old Wolf Among Us shots originally captured at 4k.*





?

Sorry, not sure...what is the best way to upload images in this thread guys


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Would need to wait for DP 1.3 or some other standard to be released. I think right now 3440x1440 DP1.2 maxes at ~109Hz..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not sure...what is the best way to upload images in this thread guys?


Use an external host like imgur or tinypic.


----------



## iARDAs

RYSE: Son of Rome 2560x1080p


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@Wovermars1996 I really do love the LMG's in this one. The gold is quite fantastic once achieved.









TW3 at 2560x1440 Ultra.







TCO


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> no it's not star citizen, do pc gamers really that ignorant with space sims these days? it's sad


considering it's the rule of the thread to put the title of the game in your post, maybe that would cut down on the "ignorant" PC gamers.

lighten up, man


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What do you think about those curved monitors? Do they make sense at that aspect ratio? Did you consider one of those?


I have the dell 34", which has a slight curve. I like it... It's quite subtle.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> If this is Star Citizen I'm looking forward to it! I haven't followed every article ever written about it, but it sounds like it should be very fun to play. I'll probably have to upgrade my GPU for this one.


I'm pretty sure it's Elite Dangerous. I've considered telling him to put the game title in the post every time like the OP says, but that never ends well.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adraps11*
> 
> If this is Star Citizen I'm looking forward to it! I haven't followed every article ever written about it, but it sounds like it should be very fun to play. I'll probably have to upgrade my GPU for this one.


Don't worry about him. It's Elite: Dangerous though. Quite a nice game IMO, and can run on reasonable hardware, whereas the current alpha version of star citizen is a bit harsher on your PC. IMO Elite isn't quite up to par with Star Citizen's graphics, but both are fantastic games, I personally reccomended both.









If you're running a 390 and 8320 then you'll be able to max elite at 1440p or less, and 4K is a nonissue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> No idea unfortunately.
> I never tested one but everyone I talked to about them say that curved is especially great on 21:9. Will grab one but currently saving the money for Oculus Rift. Hopefully by the end of the year I will get a new GPU along with a curver 21:9 1440p screen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Would need to wait for DP 1.3 or some other standard to be released. I think right now 3440x1440 DP1.2 maxes at ~109Hz..
> 
> *Some old Wolf Among Us shots originally captured at 4k.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not sure...what is the best way to upload images in this thread guys


Ah, good call. That was one part of the equation I did not think of. I'm glad to see that if anything, displays are no longer becoming the bottleneck for great systems







.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> no it's not star citizen, do pc gamers really that ignorant with space sims these days? it's sad


What is truly _sad_, is that in a world with significant issues (think global warming, war, hunger, etc.), the one that riles you up is the decreasing knowledge of space sims among PC gamers. Actually, it was one PC gamer (one who actually complimented your screenshots) who misidentified the sim, which you were supposed to label. Something tells me you are not merely _playing_ a space sim. Ground control to major tom...


----------



## iARDAs

Mad Max 2560x1080 Ultra Wide SS (Hud scaled to 16:9)


----------



## Saq

Gta online


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> What is truly _sad_, is that in a world with significant issues (think global warming, war, hunger, etc.), the one that riles you up is the decreasing knowledge of space sims among PC gamers. Actually, it was one PC gamer (one who actually complimented your screenshots) who misidentified the sim, which you were supposed to label. Something tells me you are not merely _playing_ a space sim. Ground control to major tom...


of course it's sad, us space/flight sim fans had to wait more or less 10 years to get new IPs like that, while the rest of the gaming world whoring themselves out to call of duty assassins creed grand theft auto and the likes







still don't understand? that's even more of why it's sad, because back then space/flight sims = the definitive pc gaming experience..., first person/shooters/action games? oh please.... other than wolfenstein/doom/half life there weren't other shooters/action games worthy enough to be part of legacy pc games compared to space/flight sims/strategy games/crpgs.

still don't understand? that's why it's sad, I think all real space/flight sim fans would feel the same way with me.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> of course it's sad, us space/flight sim fans had to wait more or less 10 years to get new IPs like that, while the rest of the gaming world whoring themselves out to call of duty assassins creed grand theft auto and the likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still don't understand? that's even more of why it's sad, because back then space/flight sims = the definitive pc gaming experience..., first person/shooters/action games? oh please.... other than wolfenstein/doom/half life there weren't other shooters/action games worthy enough to be part of legacy pc games compared to space/flight sims/strategy games/crpgs.
> 
> still don't understand? that's why it's sad, I think all real space/flight sim fans would feel the same way with me.


Well, let's just say you missed my point. I'll leave it there.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> of course it's sad, us space/flight sim fans had to wait more or less 10 years to get new IPs like that, while the rest of the gaming world whoring themselves out to call of duty assassins creed grand theft auto and the likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still don't understand? that's even more of why it's sad, because back then space/flight sims = the definitive pc gaming experience..., first person/shooters/action games? oh please.... other than wolfenstein/doom/half life there weren't other shooters/action games worthy enough to be part of legacy pc games compared to space/flight sims/strategy games/crpgs.
> 
> still don't understand? that's why it's sad, I think all real space/flight sim fans would feel the same way with me.


put the game title in the post like the OP asks and there'd be nobody asking and annoying you


----------



## GrumpyOne

Instead of all this bickering, can we get some screenshots?

Here's what I see coming in here lately







(sorry for a crappy jpeg)
FO4


----------



## Brulf

Dark Souls 2 SoTFS / 4K / ReShade













Just testing cheat engine table and reshade to see if i ca get decent shots before I condemn myself to a play through and get more shots


----------



## kx11

Batman AK

Batman Cell Model
Reshade
photoMode


----------



## crazyg0od33

that actually looks awesome^^


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Instead of all this bickering, can we get some screenshots?


Why not both?=p


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> that actually looks awesome^^


yeah , it's the only mod i managed to use while other model swap mods flat out refused to work


----------



## Saq

Savage Lands: (very early build)


Dishonored:


Thief:



Consortium:


Homefront:



Mass Effect:


Serious Sam:



Cradle




The mean greens: Plastic warfare:



Tower of Guns:


----------



## umeng2002

Has anyone recently "screen capped" Return to Castle Wolfenstein?

I seem to only get a black screen or the print screen key doesn't work at all.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Has anyone recently "screen capped" Return to Castle Wolfenstein?
> 
> I seem to only get a black screen or the print screen key doesn't work at all.


I use MSI Afterburner for my screenshots and it works fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Has anyone recently "screen capped" Return to Castle Wolfenstein?
> 
> I seem to only get a black screen or the print screen key doesn't work at all.


That game is an opengl game and not directx.. Maybe there is a problem there.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Has anyone recently "screen capped" Return to Castle Wolfenstein?
> 
> I seem to only get a black screen or the print screen key doesn't work at all.


Are you using the in-game screenshot or a 3rd party?


----------



## umeng2002

No, I normally hit Win+prt screen so a png automatically dumps the cap into a folder.

Or I just hit prt screen and copy it into paint or something, But when I just hit prt screen in this game, it doesn't do anything.

Or I use Steam Overlay, but I couldn't get the overlay to work with the game... I'm using my original, retail copy circa 2001. I didn't buy the game from the Steam store.

I think I got a black screen when I was using RivaTuner Stat Server, so maybe it just worked for the overlay and not the game itself.

@Wovermars1996, I'll give that a try.


----------



## umeng2002

Cool, thanks guys, Afterburner works.


----------



## kx11

Batman AK

























Assassin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## 222Panther222

Gears Of War
Textures are quite sharp for an 2006 game, and i can finally save my progress using local account for gfwl.


----------



## Smanci

Must resist purchasing a 4k setup. This game seriously makes me want to.


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some Grim Dawn Screenshots at 2560x1080p Ultra Wide Resolution.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iARDAs

Metro Last Light @2560x1080p Ultra Wide


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nasmith2000

pcars + reshade


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here are some Grim Dawn Screenshots at 2560x1080p Ultra Wide Resolution.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good to see some Grim Dawn screenshots in here, makes me want to play copy, so I think I will!







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Good to see some Grim Dawn screenshots in here, makes me want to play copy, so I think I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good to see another Grim Dawn player.

Don't forget to drop to the Grim Dawn Thread


----------



## Adraps11

I needed a break from the heavy story of TW3 and Fallout 4's expanses. I just wanted a game that would throw enemy after enemy at you.
I tried playing Darksiders, but it seems War is more interested in solving puzzles than slaying demons. Path of Exile Delivers.


----------



## Saq

Dragons Dogma, plays pretty good with a keyboard and mouse so far.


----------



## kx11

ACU

HattiWatti tools
Reshade
PS to hide missing floor textures


----------



## Saq

Dragons Dogma with sweetfx. I did try a reshade from nexus, but it cut my fps in half, and comments were saying the same about their performance too.

This one is the sweetfx I copied, but I reduced the saturation to half of that configuration.



The guards in this screenshot look so tired/drunk.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Pinball using a 40" 4k monitor in Portrait mode.

Absolutely phenomenal. Useless in any other format.



Here's a size comparison with a cap for reference: 930mm height


----------



## umeng2002

Ah, yes. Pinball - what monitor portrait mode was meant for...


----------



## CryphicKing

Dragon's domga, probably will be the last game I play until The division and uncharted 4. Really grateful this game made to PC and reminded me how awesome it was


----------



## kx11

ACU

Reshade
HattiWatti tools
Content Aware to remove mission icons


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ultra. MGOnline!! So Stoked. 1440p on my Qnix.

TCO


----------



## kx11

The Crew

PhotoMode


----------



## iARDAs

Ryse: Son of Rome... Final 2560x1080p pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## CryphicKing

Dragon's dogma


----------



## DFroN

A black hole in Eliteangerous



This was taken looking towards the centre of the Milky Way, you can see the lensing effect from the black hole


----------



## GrumpyOne

What happens if you try to fly through it?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> What happens if you try to fly through it?


You can't fly straight through it, once you get too close the ships safety thingy drops you out of supercruise (method of traveling very fast through solar systems in Elite) and you take a bit of damage. You can however fly really close to it and you get lots of cool light bending going on, it looks like you're traveling at thousands of times the speed of light and then it all stretches back into place as you come back out the other side (event horizon?).


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> You can't fly straight through it, once you get too close the ships safety thingy drops you out of supercruise (method of traveling very fast through solar systems in Elite) and you take a bit of damage. You can however fly really close to it and you get lots of cool light bending going on, it looks like you're traveling at thousands of times the speed of light and then it all stretches back into place as you come back out the other side (event horizon?).


So I take it you can't get close enough to the center to see the back of your head, or ship in this case, I guess.








I think I'd have a bit too much fun messing with black holes in that game. I purchased it in on of the recent Steam sales, and I have yet to try it. I do look forward to sitting down and spending some time with it though.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Cybertox

*The Witness (PC)*


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## iARDAs

I so wanna play the Witness but a part of me says to wait for Oculus to arrive.


----------



## CryphicKing

More Dragon's Dogma before this thread overran by rise of the tomb raider screenshots


----------



## davcc22

minecraft cos why not....


----------



## Wovermars1996

Black Ops 3
I must admit that Christopher Meloni is one of my all time favorite actors.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Witness (PC)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's with all the recent terrible reviews of this game? Is it as fun as it is pretty? Can you freely roam the world?


----------



## Cybertox

*The Witness*









































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What's with all the recent terrible reviews of this game? Is it as fun as it is pretty? Can you freely roam the world?


Metacritic *4.5/5*

PC Gamer *89%*

IGN *10/10*

Polygon *8/10*

Gamespot *9/10*

Excuse me?

It is fun but not as fun as it is pretty. Yes you can free roam around the island and enjoy the absolutely stunning scenery. However some locations are locked until you solve the required puzzles.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Witness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metacritic *4.5/5*
> 
> PC Gamer *89%*
> 
> IGN *10/10*
> 
> Polygon *8/10*
> 
> Gamespot *9/10*
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> It is fun but not as fun as it is pretty. Yes you can free roam around the island and enjoy the absolutely stunning scenery. However some locations are locked until you solve the required puzzles.


Sorry, I meant to add Steam reviews. I know I shouldn't base my interest on a game based solely on Steam reviews, but WTH? There are like 10 negative reviews in a row.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Sorry, I meant to add Steam reviews. I know I shouldn't base my interest on a game based solely on Steam reviews, but WTH? There are like 10 negative reviews in a row.


Its just that The Witness is not for every person, it makes you think and do things you might not usually do while gaming. Its hard, at times very tough, requires a lot of thinking and very good observation. You might get stuck from time to time on a certain puzzle but the good thing is that you can leave and do something else somewhere else, then you can return to the previous puzzle anytime. It teaches you many things throughout the game which you really have to remember and understand in other to proceed through some of the game's puzzles and mechanics. But solving and understanding a puzzle you previously had no idea about is very satisfying. I really like the game and had loads of fun with it so far.

My only issues with the game are the following:

No graphic settings (You cant even set your resolution)
Motion Sickness (Might not affect every person)
FPS Drops
Strange adaptive in-game brightness and lighting.
Slightly overpriced (Should cost $30, not $40).


----------



## kzone75

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of tomb raider - very high - It's a looker


----------



## DarkLiberator

Definitely a great looking game. Sorry to add to the ROTR screen spam.










__
https://flic.kr/p/DB92Ai


__
https://flic.kr/p/DsSYX6


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Waiting for ROTR sale. Hope it works as good in triples as the last one.


----------



## kzone75

Nothing to complain about so far.







Only played for an hour though.

This is now my desktop wallpaper:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Waiting for ROTR sale. Hope it works as good in triples as the last one.


I've had some issues with SLI scaling, but the frames I do get are smooth as butter. The mechanics are fantastic. All around well-made from what I can tell so far.


----------



## kx11

The Division


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I've had some issues with SLI scaling, but the frames I do get are smooth as butter. The mechanics are fantastic. All around well-made from what I can tell so far.


Seems promissing at least.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> The Division


The more i heard about this game, the farther away from excited i got. Kinda in "meh" mode now.


----------



## kx11

it looks better in motion when you play it , videos and screenshots are not enough to show how good the game looks

the snow\fog weather time is disappointing , just makes the game look a lot worse


----------



## PCModderMike

Guess I'm following the band wagon







....really is a great looking game.


http://imgur.com/HIqu6TP




http://imgur.com/BwuZRLn




http://imgur.com/B4wyqsW




http://imgur.com/s0RtZlP




http://imgur.com/zalAPcj




http://imgur.com/3kLMnKU


Only got about 30 mins in last night. Hoping for a good gaming session tonight though.


----------



## Cybertox

Tomb Raider looks good overall, architecture and objects such as buildings are outstanding, characters are extremely realistic and detailed, haven't seen such detail in characters before, neither such accurate representation of realism. But I cant help but notice the absolutely hideous vegetation, I mean, come on that is just lame...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Gameplay is actually pretty nice Last shot is of the Map. The Sectioned portion is where the Beta is.

TCO

For Some reason though, I am having trouble getting 60fps with 980 Sc SLI? Find that a tad odd.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> TCO
> 
> For Some reason though, I am having trouble getting 60fps with 980 Sc SLI? Find that a tad odd.


Had to flip my SLI bridge today since I was getting flicker screen of death. Just got my psu in the mail and put in the same double card today


----------



## n4p0l3onic

rise of the tomb raider and star citizen


----------



## CryphicKing

Tomb raider 4k, hair and face are out of this world, so are the environments , this year is going to be full bloom true next gen graphic year. The division also looks phenomenal

and to those who wish to post the division's pics, I highly recommend to censor your game tag while doing so like below, posting screenshot from closed beta is against EULA and might get you in trouble.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Had to flip my SLI bridge today since I was getting flicker screen of death. Just got my psu in the mail and put in the same double card today


It's odd, I feel the Beta could run a ton better, also having trouble getting the Game to Boot in all modes of fullscreen, windowed etc, it's touchy for me. ..

After thinking back, I updated drivers and am not sure now that I enabled SLI









TCO


----------



## Cybertox

*The Witness*


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Witness*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll quote this one cause it is fresh, pardon the ping Cybertox. The Witness, even got a spot article in Time Magazine this week; their cover story: how Matel is releasing Barbie in different sizes from curvy, to petite, to tall, and original (which was always pretty tall in my opinion.)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Spoiler: The Division 1440p Ultra 980 Sc SLI
















TCO


----------



## CryphicKing

Tomb Raider 4k cut scene free & The Division










The division


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rapid86

For me the game is living up to they hype


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapid86*
> 
> For me the game is living up to they hype


Any trouble running Fullscreen? I am having to run borderless fullscreen in order to boot.

TCO


----------



## Wovermars1996

Crysis 3


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Any trouble running Fullscreen? I am having to run borderless fullscreen in order to boot.
> 
> TCO


No issues here whatsoever.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Metal Gear Online














TCO


----------



## Somasonic

Anyone know why they changed up Lara's face so much in this one? I thought they had her look nailed in the last one but they seem to have given her a very big chin and jaw for some reason...

Other than that it look incredible


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anyone know why they changed up Lara's face so much in this one? I thought they had her look nailed in the last one but they seem to have given her a very big chin and jaw for some reason...
> 
> Other than that it look incredible


She got complacent after the first games success, put on a few pounds. Rumour has it she demanded a lot more money too and they were thinking about getting someone else in. You'll notice some of the action sequences are full motion video as they had to render her in because her arse looked so big when she was falling about.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anyone know why they changed up Lara's face so much in this one? I thought they had her look nailed in the last one but they seem to have given her a very big chin and jaw for some reason...
> 
> Other than that it look incredible


she looked a bit of an asian in 2013 while now in 2016 she looks like a Caucasian girl with a softer skin and more facial expressions

she looks better now , i think the lighting engine adds to her new face something


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anyone know why they changed up Lara's face so much in this one? I thought they had her look nailed in the last one but they seem to have given her a very big chin and jaw for some reason...
> 
> Other than that it look incredible


Her new face looked similar to the face used in X1/PS4 remaster version, and if they used a different artist/modeler to build her in the new engine, he/she might got some different perspective, plus since the new engine deployed much more shading info and more animation, it's hard to make them look the same. My only problem with Lara is her hair color, the intended color is light brown, but under most light condition, it looks green or yellowish most of time, the hair color almost never looked nature.

Never the less, the environment and her ancient vanguard outfit are the real star of the show







they just looked too good.

More tomb raider in 4k.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

The Crew


----------



## kx11

The Crew


----------



## danycyo

Rise of The Tomb Raider


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hebertengels

The Last of Us!


----------



## kx11

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## PCModderMike

Rise Of The Tomb Raider 3440x1440


----------



## hebertengels

The Last of Us!


----------



## Silent Scone

Rise Of The Tomb Raider - 1440p.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










EDIT: Few more.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SLOWION

The Division BETA




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE - Very High Preset


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE - Very High Preset










waaaaaaaiiiiittt how did you make the cutscenes work in 21:9???????


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaiiiiittt how did you make the cutscenes work in 21:9???????


My monitor scales 16:9 renders to 21:9......just kidding, I cropped and edited the shots.


----------



## Somasonic

What? Are the cutscenes prerendered or something?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

There are 2 kind of cutscenes, there are the prerendered ones with 16:9 images and 30 fps lock and the others more frequent ones are real time rendered with up to 17:9 images and fps unlocked


----------



## Somasonic

Ah cool. So I have no way of knowing what I'm looking at here then? Shame, I though all these amazing screen caps were 'in engine' as it were. Still looks great and can't wait to play it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Ah cool. So I have no way of knowing what I'm looking at here then? Shame, I though all these amazing screen caps were 'in engine' as it were. Still looks great and can't wait to play it


Most are in game, the facial animation and rendering sets a pretty high bar, you're mostly looking at in engine. Only a couple of instances in the game are pre-rendered/FMV


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Ah cool. So I have no way of knowing what I'm looking at here then? Shame, I though all these amazing screen caps were 'in engine' as it were. Still looks great and can't wait to play it


The ones I posted are real time in-game engine cutscenes, but the screen has a 16:9 border for some reason.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

@BradleyW Is your dog being controlled by a head crab? Lamarr?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> @BradleyW Is your dog being controlled by a head crab? Lamarr?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Most are in game, the facial animation and rendering sets a pretty high bar, you're mostly looking at in engine. Only a couple of instances in the game are pre-rendered/FMV


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The ones I posted are real time in-game engine cutscenes, but the screen has a 16:9 border for some reason.


Cool, thanks guys







Like I said can't wait to play. Normally I'd have to wait for something like this to go on sale but I see this coming in the not too distant future in the form of a birthday present from the better half


----------



## kx11

Rise of The Tomb Raider
Reshade
Hattiwatti tools
PS to resize


----------



## Silent Scone

Reshading ROTR? Isn't that a bit like taking a really nice well balanced car and putting tints on it?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Reshading ROTR? Isn't that a bit like taking a really nice well balanced car and putting tints on it?


only the 3rd shot is under heavy use of reshade while the rest gets ad.sharpen and SMAA


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful screenshots


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Beautiful screenshots


Thanks dude! I had a tone and just picked 10 of the best.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Awesome shots Bradley









How's this game compare to the previous one? Loved the 2013 reboot, thinking about picking this one up.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Awesome shots Bradley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this game compare to the previous one? Loved the 2013 reboot, thinking about picking this one up.


Just as good as the first so far.


----------



## kx11

ROTTR
HattiWatti Tools
CE Table by Jim2Point0
Reshade
SRWE
FS image viewer for Resize


----------



## rtop2




----------



## Wovermars1996

Mirror's Edge


----------



## hebertengels

The Last of Us!


----------



## sugarton

Had a fun night of driving in American Truck Simulator tonight.

Did a haul from the Nevada desert to Eureka, California. Had a rest stop at this ayyy lmao truck stop in the middle of nowhere.



Coming up on the California border was a beautiful desert sunset.



Finished up the trip in Eureka. Not sure if joke or bug...


----------



## caliking420

@sugarton Put a few hours on ATS myself. I love it with my G27


----------



## Silent Scone

Assassins Creed 3 I mean Rise Of The Tomb Raider


----------



## BradleyW

Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE


----------



## kx11

TombRaider

Reshade
HattiWatti Tools
Cheat engine table by Jim2point0
Reshade
FS image viewer


----------



## kzone75

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## DesmoLocke

Destroying an enemy weapons cache in Squad while a friendly does his planks.


----------



## Cybertox

*The Witness*


----------



## Newbie2009

More lara croft - probably best looking game i've ever played.


----------



## kx11

NFS Rivals


----------



## jmcosta

Xcom 2
the hardest xcom i ever played


----------



## Silent Scone

Try the hardest setting. It's brutal.


----------



## caliking420

American Truck Simulator MP mod.





It took almost 15mins to get through

Notice the gps


----------



## kx11

NFS Rivals


----------



## Rayce185

Nice SweetFX/ReShade setup









Pity that mine crashes occasionally due to dx11 having issues with it, really bothersome and fun stealing.


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*



Spoiler: CLICK HERE


----------



## Prophet4NO1

American Truck Simulator. You would think being a CDL driver I would not want to play this. But, I do. lol Loving this one over ETS2. Feels far more like a real world and less empty then ETS2.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> American Truck Simulator. You would think being a CDL driver I would not want to play this.


How does it do simulating road rage? Do you ever brush bumpers or and can one run down deer, elk, and other roadkill in and awesome display of terrible carnage?

Dying Light : The Following (1080p)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind, Seyda Neen before/after. Before screenshot is not mine though, it's from TES wikia.




Fallout 4, Outpost Zimonja before/after. Before shows roughly the largest possible settlement one can build there without mods. After is a glimpse of what's possible just with an unlimited settlement budget mod.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> How does it do simulating road rage? Do you ever brush bumpers or and can one run down deer, elk, and other roadkill in and awesome display of terrible carnage?


Far less rage inducing then real people. No roadkill.


----------



## boredgunner

Half-Life vs Black Mesa


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider PC - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Cybertox

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Newbie2009

Still a beautiful game


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Still a beautiful game


That is for sure. Runs great too. Great game overall. Really looking forward to playing Rise Of The Tomb Raider once I upgrade my GPU and performance patches get rolled out.


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/DjeXJ5


__
https://flic.kr/p/CXDpgg


__
https://flic.kr/p/DNUYAw


__
https://flic.kr/p/DX24bs


__
https://flic.kr/p/DGmrKc


__
https://flic.kr/p/DR6JyD


__
https://flic.kr/p/DNVUM7


----------



## kx11

Nfs Rivals










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Nice SweetFX/ReShade setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity that mine crashes occasionally due to dx11 having issues with it, really bothersome and fun stealing.


actually it's just the camera tools , no reshade involved


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## CryphicKing

dragon's dogma






Need for speed (PS4)


----------



## gabead

One of the most underrated games ever! (not my pic)


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> actually it's just the camera tools , no reshade involved


oh, I haven't played the game in a while, I guess it's time for that. Still nice shots!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabead*
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most underrated games ever! (not my pic)


Definitely! And unfortunately often forgotten! One of the first games to really freak you out!


----------



## gabead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> oh, I haven't played the game in a while, I guess it's time for that. Still nice shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely! And unfortunately often forgotten! One of the first games to really freak you out!


I had to turn the lights on. May my heart pound! lol.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DjeXJ5
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/CXDpgg
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DNUYAw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DX24bs
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DGmrKc
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DR6JyD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DNVUM7


Do you have a modlist? It looks Glorious AF


----------



## Schmuckley

Skyrim! ^ I want that grass and trees.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Do you have a modlist? It looks Glorious AF


Ditto. I might have another crack at modding Skyrim if I could get this modlist









Cheers.


----------



## maynard14

metro 2033 redux ;0


----------



## Bucake

few screenshots of *The Witness* (don't click if you want to discover the island yourself!):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Rob27shred

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*
1440p everything maxed except AA set to FXAA










All the pics are from the very opening of the game so no spoilers here hopefully. Also I am so glad I waited for this to release on PC before playing it, they did a great job not only porting it but giving us PC gamers the extra bells & whistles we expect on our platform.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

There must be a good amount of content to RiseOtTombRaider. I think I have yet to see a duplicate screen shared.


----------



## BlueNostromo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Do you have a modlist? It looks Glorious AF


Um... please... modlist PLEASE!


----------



## Cybertox

*Minecraft*


----------



## Rayce185

Wow, I didn't know digital Lego could look so sweet!


----------



## Rebellion88

Some great mods out there for Minecraft and does make it look incredible.


----------



## Farih

Older game but i forgot to play it








And my god this game is good, just like the first episode (Chains of Satinav)







And offcourse my 4 year old wallpaper of me in WoW


----------



## Dradus

This is one of the best-looking games I've seen. Using sweetfx in these shots.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> This is one of the best-looking games I've seen. Using sweetfx in these shots.


mind telling me which sweetfx do you use?


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> mind telling me which sweetfx do you use?


That would be this one: https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/5088/

Def the best one if you ask me.

I think the original graphics look a bit washed out.


----------



## HunterKen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> That would be this one: https://sfx.thelazy.net/games/preset/5088/
> 
> Def the best one if you ask me.
> 
> I think the original graphics look a bit washed out.


I tried that one, but the contrast was just a _tad_ bit too overblown. I'm sticking with KPutt.


----------



## sepiashimmer

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*
High preset. Motion Blur, Vignette Blur and Film Grain disabled





Lara Croft in bad lighting, looks very different:


----------



## Booty Warrior

Wow, Rise of the Tomb Raider is really stunning. I loved the 2013 TR reboot. Definitely going to be picking this one up soon!


----------



## kx11

Rivals


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Wow, Rise of the Tomb Raider is really stunning. I loved the 2013 TR reboot. Definitely going to be picking this one up soon!


The game looks better in motion, but it is not the best looking game at present. The graphics have improved a lot over the 2013 version.


----------



## Colossus1090

Divinity Original Sin, Dishonored, Alien Isolation


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> mind telling me which sweetfx do you use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKen7*
> 
> I tried that one, but the contrast was just a _tad_ bit too overblown. I'm sticking with KPutt.


I like overblown contrast and saturation hah.

KPutt looks good too, much more subtle.


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> The game looks better in motion, but it is not the best looking game at present. The graphics have improved a lot over the 2013 version.


It does look better in motion. The character animation and modeling is incredible. What would argue is the best looking game? Personally I think Battlefront is the best looking game right now, despite the game sucking butt. I also think RotTR is a pretty close though.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Playing Payday 2 earlier with some friends and shot a Taser at just the right spot.... and this happened. On a thermal drill. Ouch.


----------



## zogcopperhead

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive

I was just messing around with nvidia's DSR, just trying to see what it could really do. First two are something like 4k UHD resolution, last two are my native resolution of 1080p


----------



## MadjinnSayan

Careful, old games:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Call of Juarez : Bound in Blood





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




FIrst Borderlands, fov at 95 or smth


soz for quality, do you guys save JPGs or PNGs ?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> It does look better in motion. The character animation and modeling is incredible. What would argue is the best looking game? Personally I think Battlefront is the best looking game right now, despite the game sucking butt. I also think RotTR is a pretty close though.


Yes, Battlefront looks a lot better, I think Assassin's Creed: Syndicate looks much better than this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Playing Payday 2 earlier with some friends and shot a Taser at just the right spot.... and this happened. On a thermal drill. Ouch.


What is that in your avatar?


----------



## Cybertox

*The Witness*


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What is that in your avatar?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*


How did you find it?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> How did you find it?


The Internet is truly a great place.


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/DccvCC


__
https://flic.kr/p/DWJrmE



__
https://flic.kr/p/Dar3rN



__
https://flic.kr/p/Dwr1dt


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## g0tsl33p14

(1080p)

Dying Light : The Following



Grand Theft Auto Online


----------



## gabead

A couple of desert shots from Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Critical Annihilation (1080p)

These are rushed screenshots. It is a rig builder's dream test structure, so fun.


----------



## superhead91

This thread made me want to mod/play Skyrim again.


----------



## Saq

Monstrum spooks


----------



## kzone75

*Rise Of The Tomb Raider*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











55 hours played and still enjoying it.


----------



## amoverclock29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DccvCC
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DWJrmE
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Dar3rN
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Dwr1dt


Could you please name the ENB you are using? The game looks gorgeous


----------



## kx11

JustCause 3


----------



## sti228

*Racer Free Car Simulation*


----------



## gerardfraser

Crysis 1

http://postimg.org/image/fze7y8mbf/full/

http://postimg.org/image/t0vbaclbv/full/

http://postimg.org/image/5nx9ru58b/full/

http://postimg.org/image/ngnfdgbuj/full/

http://postimg.org/image/fg4jb85iz/full/

http://postimg.org/image/451vmuynv/full/

http://postimg.org/image/ipiyhotmj/full/


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kx11

Just Cause 3


----------



## Cybertox

*Tomb Raider*


----------



## Rob27shred

*Tomb Raider (2013)*


























Decided to replay TR before I start RotTR. Having a blast with it ATM & it is getting me even more hyped for starting RotTR!


----------



## kx11

Just Cause 3


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Just Cause 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is beautiful.

I question my data storage. How easy is Flickr as a host?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> This is beautiful.
> 
> I question my data storage. How easy is Flickr as a host?


Flickr is great , no compression if the file size is below 50mb i think


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Critical Annihilation









Darkwood









Dying Light : The Following









Grand Theft Auto Online

















For some reason I do not think my host will remain, here it goes any who.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa





















maniac


----------



## CryphicKing

Division open beta 4k maxed out


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Division open beta 4k maxed out


The game looks fantastic graphically too me...


----------



## Wovermars1996

The Division Open Beta
Must say I'm enjoying it alot.

Moar





Also it isn't as intensive on the CPU as I thought it would be


----------



## caliking420

As much as i want to play the division, it just crashes my computer every time. Might have to switch to my back up rig with a 4790k and a couple 970's just to play this.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Do you guys turn off chromatic aberration, lens flare etc?


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Do you guys turn off chromatic aberration, lens flare etc?


There isn't an option for those in the settings but I've been told to turn that off, you just switch from Ultra to High.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> There isn't an option for those in the settings but I've been told to turn that off, you just switch from Ultra to High.


Yeah there are, right on the bottom.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Yeah there are, right on the bottom.


Whoops my bad. I haven't slept for about 28 hours.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Whoops my bad. I haven't slept for about 28 hours.


How? Go to sleep dude.

and by the way,don't google go to sleep.


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Rise of Tomb Raider


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> The game looks fantastic graphically too me...


It looked fantastic since closed beta, definitely one of the finest looking game on PC out there







should run well on most ppl's machine too with the right tweaking

More division before I put it down.


----------



## Cybertox

I really do not understand all the hype and praise The Division is getting, it looks boring as hell.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> It looked fantastic since closed beta, definitely one of the finest looking game on PC out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should run well on most ppl's machine too with the right tweaking
> 
> More division before I put it down.


I think it looks fantastic but I really want higher res textures but it is the beta so that could be added later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I really do not understand all the hype and praise The Division is getting, it looks boring as hell.


I agree it's really not for everyone but for me it was fun but it was a beta so there wasn't much to do.


----------



## Alex132

It really doesn't look that good neither...

Specific parts look good, others look like they're out of COD:MW2.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I really do not understand all the hype and praise The Division is getting, it looks boring as hell.


There is a made for Steam movie using what appeared to be live actors available for download on Steam. One might be able to get some background on the story line, however from the screenshares I have seen here and there, it always looks to be quite "I am Legend"ish.

Agent Origins: Escape


----------



## philhalo66

some crysis 2 i still love this game.


----------



## Cybertox

Worst in the series in my opinion. Uninstalled it after 40 minutes.

1.) Crysis 3
2.) Crysis
3.) Crysis 2


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Worst in the series in my opinion. Uninstalled it after 40 minutes.
> 
> 1.) Crysis 3
> 2.) Crysis
> 3.) Crysis 2


really? i thought it was a close second to the original. I thought crysis 3 was the worst one in the series. the story was so dumb, it felt like a really bad movie script. the alpha ceph makes no sense at all other than to push the lousy plot. There's a reason it sold less than a 300,000 copies.


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> really? i thought it was a close second to the original. I thought crysis 3 was the worst one in the series. the story was so dumb, it felt like a really bad movie script. the alpha ceph makes no sense at all other than to push the lousy plot. There's a reason it sold less than a 300,000 copies.


Whoa, Crysis 3 bombed that bad? Ouch.

Wasn't it the one they tried to lobby so hard for on consoles, too? It looked like they dumbed it down for consoles and then made even the loyal PC fans upset, so no one had real interest in it.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, Crysis 3 bombed that bad? Ouch.
> 
> Wasn't it the one they tried to lobby so hard for on consoles, too? It looked like they dumbed it down for consoles and then made even the loyal PC fans upset, so no one had real interest in it.


no, it was just a really bad game overall. the graphics were really good but thats really all it has going for it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> really? i thought it was a close second to the original. I thought crysis 3 was the worst one in the series. the story was so dumb, it felt like a really bad movie script. the alpha ceph makes no sense at all other than to push the lousy plot. There's a reason it sold less than a 300,000 copies.


You play Crysis for the story? lol

The second instalment is not only the worst Crysis out of the series but one of the worst games that I have ever played. The level design, story, execution and the features as well as gameplay concepts that it offers are simply poor. The game is extremely repetitive and boring. Crysis 3 is miles better, it has a well executed story, better and more entertaining level design, better optimization, visually superior and much better and more polished weapons and abilities balance. Crysis 2 is trash, no idea how someone might like such a game. I am not a huge Crysis fan but I enjoyed Crysis and Crysis 3, 2 however was uninstalled after about 40 minutes if not less.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You play Crysis for the story? lol
> The second instalment is not only the worst Crysis out of the series but one of the worst games that I have ever played. The level design, story, execution and the features as well as gameplay concepts that it offers are simply poor. The game is extremely repetitive and boring. Crysis 3 is miles better, it has a well executed story, better and more entertaining level design, better optimization, visually superior and much better and more polished weapons and abilities balance. Crysis 2 is trash, no idea how someone might like such a game. I am not a huge Crysis fan but I enjoyed Crysis and Crysis 3, 2 however was uninstalled after about 40 minutes if not less.


I liked C2 more than C3. C3 was boring. Very boring. Poor story as well. C1 is the best out of them all IMO.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I liked C2 more than C3. C3 was boring. Very boring. Poor story as well. C1 is the best out of them all IMO.


The main reason why Crysis is better than the ones which followed is due to the fact that it was developed mainly for PC. For the other two instalments there was more emphasis on consoles. I still consider Crysis 3 to be much better than 2 but I guess thats subjective and by the looks of it there are varying opinions.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The main reason why Crysis is better than the ones which followed is due to the fact that it was developed mainly for PC. For the other two instalments there was more emphasis on consoles.


Yup, this is so evident in the game design. Crysis 2 and 3 have linear CoD type missions, Crysis throws you in a sandbox with more interaction and vehicles and lets you do whatever. Also the multiplayer; the game mode "Power Struggle" in Crysis and Crysis Wars is by far the most complex, strategic PvP shooter game mode alongside the Natural Selection games (which are even more complex), all of which are PC exclusive.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, this is so evident in the game design. Crysis 2 and 3 have linear CoD type missions, Crysis throws you in a sandbox with more interaction and vehicles and lets you do whatever. Also the multiplayer; the game mode "Power Struggle" in Crysis and Crysis Wars is by far the most complex, strategic PvP shooter game mode alongside the Natural Selection games (which are even more complex), all of which are PC exclusive.


But because Crysis 1 was Crysis that people loved to benchmark it was never looked as a game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But because Crysis 1 was Crysis that people loved to benchmark it was never looked as a game.


That's true, it is definitely looked at as a benchmark first, game second. It's a shame since it's one of the better shooters around, both as a single player and multiplayer shooter.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You play Crysis for the story? lol
> 
> The second instalment is not only the worst Crysis out of the series but one of the worst games that I have ever played. The level design, story, execution and the features as well as gameplay concepts that it offers are simply poor. The game is extremely repetitive and boring. Crysis 3 is miles better, it has a well executed story, better and more entertaining level design, better optimization, visually superior and much better and more polished weapons and abilities balance. Crysis 2 is trash, no idea how someone might like such a game. I am not a huge Crysis fan but I enjoyed Crysis and Crysis 3, 2 however was uninstalled after about 40 minutes if not less.


Yeah i really only play games that have awesome stories. only reason i even bought crysis 3 was for the story. same for Halo 4 and 5. I really liked the background on the Ceph in crysis 3 though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Yeah i really only play games that have awesome stories. only reason i even bought crysis 3 was for the story. same for Halo 4 and 5. I really liked the background on the Ceph in crysis 3 though.


Awesome stories? Very few video games have stories worthy of any kind of praise. I can think of maybe eleven, and I've played all kinds of games on all platforms (except for handheld). Crysis definitely isn't one of them, the Crysis games aren't even primarily story-driven (most games aren't).


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's true, it is definitely looked at as a benchmark first, game second. It's a shame since it's one of the better shooters around, both as a single player and multiplayer shooter.


I agree i really liked power struggle it was one of the most fun i ever had in a shooter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Awesome stories? Very few video games have stories worthy of any kind of praise. I can think of maybe eleven, and I've played all kinds of games on all platforms (except for handheld). Crysis definitely isn't one of them, the Crysis games aren't even primarily story-driven (most games aren't).


i agree its kinda weak but i got drawn into it lol. I just find all the background on the Ceph to be fascinating.


----------



## Cybertox

Playing first person shooters for the story is like going to a Japanese place to eat pizza.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Playing first person shooters for the story is like going to a Japanese place to eat pizza.


it seems your idea about FPS shooter is COD and BF games

try F.E.A.R. or Hard reset


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it seems your idea about FPS shooter is COD and BF games
> 
> try F.E.A.R. or Hard reset


I don't know about having a really good story, but F.E.A.R. is still one of the best FPS games I've ever played.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Playing first person shooters for the story is like going to a Japanese place to eat pizza.


STALKER?
BIoshock series?


----------



## Shaded War

Just a couple pics from a boss fight on Elder Scrolls we finished.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> STALKER?
> BIoshock series?


And Metro 2033 and Metro: Last Light above all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And Metro 2033 and Metro: Last Light above all.


Loved those. I loved the reference to Stalker on Metro 2033.








Loved the Stalker 1979 film as well!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## kolo7127

The Wind Waker - Dolphin


----------



## kolo7127

Skyward Sword - Dolphin




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

ACU


----------



## sepiashimmer

Are you using SweetFX or some other re-shade?


----------



## kx11

just reshade


----------



## philhalo66

How about a little HALO?
Dat Alien reference do!


----------



## Somasonic

Man I loved Halo back in the day. It's always been a sore point with me that the PC never got the whole series.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Man I loved Halo back in the day. It's always been a sore point with me that the PC never got the whole series.


same for me but i eventually caved and got a cheap 360 for the rest of the series.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It really doesn't look that good neither...
> 
> Specific parts look good, others look like they're out of COD:MW2.


I don't even...... most of the techniques used in The Division weren't even available in video games till 2014, MW2... really?





Tomb raider 2016


----------



## sti228

*Space Engine*












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Farih

I love P&C games


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I love P&C games


What games are these?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> How about a little HALO?
> Dat Alien reference do!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would anyone have a link to the video put out in 2002 where the first guy to figure out Warthog launching tricks with grenade stacking and rocket launchers sets if off and loose to "Fishbone - Party at Ground Zero?"

I saved it as a kid and had it on a disk for awhile however it disappeared on me. They used that island level with an ocean, beach, cliff arches, and Covenant at the heart of the island, for the most generic general description I can give.

Great video entertainment wise. I still remember.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Would anyone have a link to the video put out in 2002 where the first guy to figure out Warthog launching tricks with grenade stacking and rocket launchers sets if off and loose to "Fishbone - Party at Ground Zero?"
> 
> I saved it as a kid and had it on a disk for awhile however it disappeared on me. They used that island level with an ocean, beach, cliff arches, and Covenant at the heart of the island, for the most generic general description I can give.
> 
> Great video entertainment wise. I still remember.


that level is called The Silent Cartographer. but i never heard of that video before


----------



## Wovermars1996

Star Citizen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Would anyone have a link to the video put out in 2002 where the first guy to figure out Warthog launching tricks with grenade stacking and rocket launchers sets if off and loose to "Fishbone - Party at Ground Zero?"
> 
> I saved it as a kid and had it on a disk for awhile however it disappeared on me. They used that island level with an ocean, beach, cliff arches, and Covenant at the heart of the island, for the most generic general description I can give.
> 
> Great video entertainment wise. I still remember.


This one?


----------



## BradleyW

Strange stuff going on in Tomb Raider!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Star Citizen
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Would anyone have a link to the video put out in 2002 where the first guy to figure out Warthog launching tricks with grenade stacking and rocket launchers sets if off and loose to "Fishbone - Party at Ground Zero?"
> 
> I saved it as a kid and had it on a disk for awhile however it disappeared on me. They used that island level with an ocean, beach, cliff arches, and Covenant at the heart of the island, for the most generic general description I can give.
> 
> Great video entertainment wise. I still remember.
> 
> 
> 
> This one?
Click to expand...

HAHAHA yeah, that is the one, thank you! Guess a switch got flipped because it had "Song 2" by Blur, not "Fishbone - PAG." Now I wonder where I learned about Fishbone.. plus rep.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Strange stuff going on in Tomb Raider!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stop freaking me out; I watched "Bone Tomahawk" last night. I think I have seen enough skull helmets for a bit.


----------



## esco

The Division Beta 2


----------



## esco

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 3


----------



## GrumpyOne

Still haven't beat that game and I love shooters....^


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Still haven't beat that game and I love shooters....^


It's pretty mediocre honestly. but i like the story lol


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bamaredwingsfan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Holy neckseams,Batman :eek!

Terrible shot, but still Skyrim!


----------



## kx11

AC Unity

Reshade
HattiWatt1
PS for merging photos + resize


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esco*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider


What is this costume?


----------



## esco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What is this costume?


Nightshade. Improves chance of rare skins from hunting animals. Love the look.


----------



## philhalo66

Old School Crysis


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Old School Crysis


Still can not believe its 2007 game. Its almost 10 years old.


----------



## BradleyW

Old school is always the best way.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Old school is always the best way.


I had to load it. 100% CFX scaling. Why game suck now I do not know why.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/EbJPmb


__
https://flic.kr/p/E6SbCk


__
https://flic.kr/p/DLVj6o


__
https://flic.kr/p/Ei4kfh

Video of some recent footages if someone interested


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Still can not believe its 2007 game. Its almost 10 years old.


It can still give new games a run for their money.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EbJPmb
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/E6SbCk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/DLVj6o
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Ei4kfh
> 
> Video of some recent footages if someone interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that is stunning. For how long have your been piecing the mods together to form that "version" of Skyrim?

Can you upload your _Steam_ Skyrim folder onto the cloud for us to download?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esco*
> 
> Nightshade. Improves chance of rare skins from hunting animals. Love the look.


I don't think it's Nightshade.

My Nightshade looks like this:


----------



## BradleyW

*Rise of the Tomb Raider - ULTRAWIDE - PC*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

ACU


----------



## esco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I don't think it's Nightshade.
> 
> My Nightshade looks like this:


Sorry about that. Way to many outfits in this game! It is the remnant resistance outfit from preorder.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis and PayDay 2


----------



## Wovermars1996

Far Cry 4


----------



## Schmuckley

All this Crysis talk;0 Warhead.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> All this Crysis talk;0 Warhead.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Any pointers for a 780 guy that would like to play Crysis modded?


----------



## CryphicKing

Tomb Riader 4k & Far Cry Primal (PS4) Don't have the patient wait for PC version


----------



## TheCautiousOne

New Duds.

TCO


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What games are these?


Sorry for late responce but that was "The Book of Unwritten Tales"


----------



## kx11

FC primal


----------



## Saq

Wolfenstein the old blood, beat it today.


----------



## FXformat

How come when i press prnt scrn it looks like ass? Pic is like 720P and my monitor is 4K.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

kingdom come beta


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> kingdom come beta


That looks amazing.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> actually it's just the camera tools , no reshade involved


How do you make screenshots without the HUD? I'm only able to make them with ReShade, any standard EA setup isn't responding (PrntScrn, Shift+PrntScrn, F12, Shift+F12)...

Here's mine:



ReShade, downsampled to 1620p


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*


That's by far the best hair I have seen in a game so far.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> actually it's just the camera tools , no reshade involved
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make screenshots without the HUD? I'm only able to make them with ReShade, any standard EA setup isn't responding (PrntScrn, Shift+PrntScrn, F12, Shift+F12)...
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReShade, downsampled to 1620p
Click to expand...



hud_delete.jpeg


----------



## Rayce185

What the....?!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> What the....?!


Ditto.


----------



## Tekku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> What the....?!


Photoshop it seems to me.


----------



## CryphicKing

Black desert, playing on friend's guest pass.

Most demanding PC game by far, 30-60fps/1440p on OCed 980TI, don't put player's number cap in a MMO can be a scary thing


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Black desert, playing on friend's guest pass.
> 
> Most demanding PC game by far, 30-60fps/1440p on OCed 980TI, don't put player's number cap in a MMO can be a scary thing


That that game look so good.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Some Fallout 4.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rayce185

This Skyrim shot isn't from me, but I'm absolutely stunned by its visuals!

I'm trying to get a mod list as we speak.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> This Skyrim shot isn't from me, but I'm absolutely stunned by its visuals!
> 
> I'm trying to get a mod list as we speak.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What I noticed is SS look better then in game especially when you view them compressed in the screen.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> This Skyrim shot isn't from me, but I'm absolutely stunned by its visuals!
> 
> I'm trying to get a mod list as we speak.


Please share, I'd love to try running anything close to that.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Please share, I'd love to try running anything close to that.


Its not worth it trust me. I tried and might as well make your own mods. By the time you are done you do not want to play anymore.


----------



## dagget3450

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter redux(UE4) revisited
7860x2160(dual4k)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> How do you make screenshots without the HUD? I'm only able to make them with ReShade, any standard EA setup isn't responding (PrntScrn, Shift+PrntScrn, F12, Shift+F12)...
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ReShade, downsampled to 1620p


download tools
http://bfcinematictools.com/NFS14/

1.read the readMe file
2.WIN

( once the tool is hooked to the game i think it's HOME to toggle the HUD )


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That that game look so good.


Stress on GPU is one of the kind too :\ first game I've seen can't sustain steady 1080P/60fps on a OCed GTX980TI.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Please share, I'd love to try running anything close to that.


Apparently he "only" used following modlist: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Apparently he "only" used following modlist: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


I thought that looked like Realvision.


----------



## NotATroll

World of Tanks


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I thought that looked like Realvision.


Ditto. I used Realvision when I first started modding Skyrim. Ran it for a long time actually, it's very nice looking IMO


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Ditto. I used Realvision when I first started modding Skyrim. Ran it for a long time actually, it's very nice looking IMO


Yeah the depth of field was a bit over the top for me, but other than that it's a nice balance between realism and fantasy. I mean it is a fantasy video game, so I'm not concerned with the game being super realistic, otherwise I'd just go outside.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah the depth of field was a bit over the top for me, but other than that it's a nice balance between realism and fantasy. I mean it is a fantasy video game, so I'm not concerned with the game being super realistic, otherwise I'd just go outside.


Oh yeah, the depth of field had to go







But as you say, a nice balance.


----------



## manolith

downloading black desert now. i think i will have some serious issues with my single 980ti at 4k. lets see how it goes. it might be a bad week for me because the division also seems to be pretty hard on hardware at 4k.


----------



## esco

Black Desert Online
Incredible game so far. Visuals are breathe taking.


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*






































__
https://flic.kr/p/F27CjD


__
https://flic.kr/p/EkuvL8


----------



## NotATroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/F27CjD
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EkuvL8


Wow...


----------



## manolith

I get 40-43 fps with high but i am extremely anoyed at the 24hz cap at full screen. ***


----------



## CryphicKing

Black desert


----------



## Somasonic

Wow, Black Desert looks amazing. How does it run?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, Black Desert looks amazing. How does it run?


Before driver V364.51, torn frame everywhere can't sustain solid 60fps even in 1080P, post patch, 50-60 solid performance in 1440P, It's about as demanding as Tomb raider 2016 and division .


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Before driver V364.51, torn frame everywhere can't sustain solid 60fps even in 1080P, post patch, 50-60 solid performance in 1440P, It's about as demanding as Tomb raider 2016 and division .


Nice, sounds like I wouldn't have too much trouble with it then. Thanks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Nice, sounds like I wouldn't have too much trouble with it then. Thanks


If you did then there is no hope for anyone lol. I personally do not like Korean MMOs. I find them too similar/


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If you did then there is no hope for anyone lol. I personally do not like Korean MMOs. I find them too similar/


True







Still, with having two 980 Ti's I don't like the amount of noise when something overly demanding (and it does look demanding) gets the fans going on full. Despite the fact that I currently have quite a nice system I can't afford to water cool it. I haven't played too many Korean MMOs so the look is still a novelty for me, although I have to say I get bored with MMOs in general quite quickly so the up front cost isn't appealing for this one.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, with having two 980 Ti's I don't like the amount of noise when something overly demanding (and it does look demanding) gets the fans going on full. Despite the fact that I currently have quite a nice system I can't afford to water cool it. I haven't played too many Korean MMOs so the look is still a novelty for me, although I have to say I get bored with MMOs in general quite quickly so the up front cost isn't appealing for this one.


You should have gotten Reference GTX980 Ti. They are better when in SLI.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Nice, sounds like I wouldn't have too much trouble with it then. Thanks


I wouldn't recommend the game though, the game is full of unnecessary time sinking mechanic and tend to make many little things over complicated - whole 3 mins to catch a fish, 1 min to skin, no fast travel, horse run slower than some classes on foot and raid can't be called and dismissed at will etc. They tried to hard to make a game like real life. It doesn't work for me personally speaking.

Other than great graphic and combat there's isn't much going for it.

Arkham knight 4k


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis @4K needless to say my 580 didnt handle it very well lol


----------



## Newbie2009

Still looks pretty after all these years.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the game though, the game is full of unnecessary time sinking mechanic and tend to make many little things over complicated - whole 3 mins to catch a fish, 1 min to skin, no fast travel, horse run slower than some classes on foot and raid can't be called and dismissed at will etc. They tried to hard to make a game like real life. It doesn't work for me personally speaking.
> 
> Other than great graphic and combat there's isn't much going for it.


Great, sounds like one to miss then, thanks for the heads up.
Quote:


> Arkham knight 4k


Arkham Knight looking stunning as usual, I must get around to playing this.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Black desert, playing on friend's guest pass.
> 
> Most demanding PC game by far, 30-60fps/1440p on OCed 980TI, don't put player's number cap in a MMO can be a scary thing


Odd, I have a reference 290x on an old OC'd i5 and I do 1920x1080 with a second monitor running crap and I sit solid 60fps on max setting. Highly populated areas I might hit 45fps but it doesn't even stutter. The game is really optimized and runs very smooth for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Stress on GPU is one of the kind too :\ first game I've seen can't sustain steady 1080P/60fps on a OCed GTX980TI.


See above comment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> downloading black desert now. i think i will have some serious issues with my single 980ti at 4k. lets see how it goes. it might be a bad week for me because the division also seems to be pretty hard on hardware at 4k.


Not sure about 4k but it runs really well at 1080p. I am on an AMD GPU so not sure if their drivers are why I'm not having the same issues as others in this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esco*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Black Desert Online
> Incredible game so far. Visuals are breathe taking.


Simply Awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Black desert


Very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, Black Desert looks amazing. How does it run?


I'm having 0 issues. It seems really optimized. If you read my post above, my computer is older and I get no stuttering at max settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Before driver V364.51, torn frame everywhere can't sustain solid 60fps even in 1080P, post patch, 50-60 solid performance in 1440P, It's about as demanding as Tomb raider 2016 and division .


Glad the driver update helped you. Hopefully it will only get better. I'm at max settings not getting any of these issues on 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the game though, the game is full of unnecessary time sinking mechanic and tend to make many little things over complicated - whole 3 mins to catch a fish, 1 min to skin, no fast travel, horse run slower than some classes on foot and raid can't be called and dismissed at will etc. They tried to hard to make a game like real life. It doesn't work for me personally speaking.
> 
> Other than great graphic and combat there's isn't much going for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Great, sounds like one to miss then, thanks for the heads up.


Most of this isn't true. Yes, you can Autofish while offline and that takes 3 minutes to catch a fish. My buddy and I fish all the time, he's higher fishing than I am and pulls up a fish every 23 seconds.

Yes, no fast travel but you don't need it. You run really fast, your horse runs really fast and there is Autorun. All you do is mark the map where you want to go and click on it. Then you hit "T" and it autoruns you there. Tier 1 horses at level 1 are slower than me on foot. They level fast and get faster as they level. I have a free pass if you want to try it out, I can send it to you. It really is a good game. I was super skeptical, hated it in closed beta 2 minus the graphical/engine optimization. I thought the gameplay was terrible. Now that I have had more time to do stuff, it's phenomenal. I'm really enjoying it a lot. None of the old MMO stupid grindy stuff. Yes, it is still a grind, you level through killing mobs and certain quests. There is no level cap, no level requirement. A level 20 can destroy a level 40 if they know what they are doing. All of your gear can be put in your warehouse and then used on one of your alts. There's no trading between other characters outside of selling on the AH so there's no gold sellers. A few spam to sell powerleveling services and pearls (cash shop currency). Cash shop is purely cosmetic and quality of life stuff, i.e. Inventory slots (which you get doing quests anyway).


----------



## MIGhunter

Black Desert Online


----------



## n4p0l3onic

dual gear pre alpha demo from steam - turn based action mecha game

http://store.steampowered.com/app/443000


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


what game


----------



## hrockh

That was black desert


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> what game


Fixed, sorry was supposed to be an edit of my previous post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> That was black desert


Thanks


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Fixed, sorry was supposed to be an edit of my previous post
> Thanks


Thanks, you enjoying?


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Thanks, you enjoying?


Honestly, I really am. I was pretty skeptical during the 2nd beta, didn't really like it. Now it's a lot of fun. You really don't need to do anything but you can do everything. If you want to quest, you can, kill mobs, great, craft, go for it. Money isn't an issue really. I had 11k silver (main currency in game) for the 1st week. Didn't need any more for anything. Then I spent a few hours fishing, bam, 2mil. Put all my money in my warehouse and went to "grind" mobs with some friends, came home 4 levels later with 45k, just from mobs. XP grinding isn't grinding in the traditional sense. If you played FFXI, you know grinding. Sky mobs for 5-6k xp an hour just to die and lose 3k xp. Not here! 1 hour of mass killing mobs (all classes have some AOE), you've leveled quit a lot. Then I log off for work, set my character to autofish, come home later to 20k+ worth of fish and some xp. You can minimize the game to your tray where it uses no resourses but will still do stuff. The game has "worker" NPC that will harvest and gather for you, craft for you, whatever you want. It's really pretty cool.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Honestly, I really am. I was pretty skeptical during the 2nd beta, didn't really like it. Now it's a lot of fun. You really don't need to do anything but you can do everything. If you want to quest, you can, kill mobs, great, craft, go for it. Money isn't an issue really. I had 11k silver (main currency in game) for the 1st week. Didn't need any more for anything. Then I spent a few hours fishing, bam, 2mil. Put all my money in my warehouse and went to "grind" mobs with some friends, came home 4 levels later with 45k, just from mobs. XP grinding isn't grinding in the traditional sense. If you played FFXI, you know grinding. Sky mobs for 5-6k xp an hour just to die and lose 3k xp. Not here! 1 hour of mass killing mobs (all classes have some AOE), you've leveled quit a lot. Then I log off for work, set my character to autofish, come home later to 20k+ worth of fish and some xp. You can minimize the game to your tray where it uses no resourses but will still do stuff. The game has "worker" NPC that will harvest and gather for you, craft for you, whatever you want. It's really pretty cool.


I am kinda mixed on the bot thing. I see it being anti social in an MMO for one. Hey look your friends are online, but they don't respond cause they are afk. lol. On the other hand a pain in the but grind you probably need botting to remain in the game on any aspect of achievement.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I am kinda mixed on the bot thing. I see it being anti social in an MMO for one. Hey look your friends are online, but they don't respond cause they are afk. lol. On the other hand a pain in the but grind you probably need botting to remain in the game on any aspect of achievement.


Every MMO I have ever played, ppl have left their game online to bazaar or get labor or any other thing. I'm used to it. I don't like the chat in most MMOs so I prefer to use some kind of voice chat when playing. It also allows me to play without typing, which now-a-days is more difficult because of key combo skills.

They aren't in the game but eventually they will be adding guild houses. When they do some of this changes. I think you can put gear and items in the guild house and let ppl access them. For now, you can't trade with each other, with the exception of some food and potions. If you are 5 silver short, I can't just hand it to you.


----------



## kx11

NFS


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*

 

 

 

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> NFS


Wow, those look great!

Doing anything special to it? I'm would at least assume rendering at very high res...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Wow, those look great!
> 
> Doing anything special to it? I'm would at least assume rendering at very high res...


downsampled from a kinda high res ( 4k ) + the game's TAA which kills jaggies

nothing else


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hitman and MGO






Spoiler: MGO











TCO


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hitman and MGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


you can turn off your stats from being shown in screenshots from settings in afterburner.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> downsampled from a kinda high res ( 4k ) + the game's TAA which kills jaggies
> 
> nothing else


Impressive. It does a surprisingly good job. How is the actual game?

My favorite "street racer" series was always the Tokyo Xtreme games (sadly, Genki stopped making racing titles). Although I've played others, none ever quite had the charm of those to hold my attention for long.


----------



## Somasonic

Just started Rise of the Tomb Raider and holy hell this game looks nice! I wish the enhanced detail level from the 'cutscenes' was always there but oh well. Also a shame I can't max it on my 980 Ti's















Please excuse the Steam compressed shots, I'm still getting my head around the overlay.


----------



## RickRockerr

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## gildadan

Here are a few screenshots from my playthrough of rise of the Tomb Raider. Pretty nice graphics. I loved that the projector actually projected the image from the lens onto the screen. Making the shadows correct and that the image would show up on Lara if she walked in front of the screen. Blew my mind to see graphics and engines come this far.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> Impressive. It does a surprisingly good job. How is the actual game?
> 
> My favorite "street racer" series was always the Tokyo Xtreme games (sadly, Genki stopped making racing titles). Although I've played others, none ever quite had the charm of those to hold my attention for long.


it's kinda of a so-so game , streets are empty unless you're racing with your friends all the time


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> downsampled from a kinda high res ( 4k ) + the game's TAA which kills jaggies
> 
> nothing else


TAA drastically blurs the game out. With FXAA the game looks a lot more crisp and sharp.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> TAA drastically blurs the game out. With FXAA the game looks a lot more crisp and sharp.


FXAA shows a lot of aliasing but it does make the game look sharper


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> FXAA shows a lot of aliasing but it does make the game look sharper


I would rather have some jaggies than that blurriness which in my opinion eliminates a lot of detail. I have seen a video which showcased the difference between TAA and FXAA and it was very noticeable. Also TAA is a lot more demanding and results in quite significant fps hits. To each its own I guess.


----------



## amineunited

Thank you my friends is beautiful game, Wow is my favourite games Thanks againe.


----------



## danycyo

Rise Of The Tomb Raider 1920x1080
Maxed out
DirectX 12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Rise Of The Tomb Raider 1920x1080
> Maxed out
> DirectX 12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Sometimes I wish I was still on my old 1920x1200 screen, I'd be enjoying much higher frame rates







At 1440p I'm finding RotTR maxed out to be unplayable. That said I don't think I could ever go back and would go ultra wide if I could afford it - the desktop real estate for audio work is fantastic


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Hitman and MGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Nice!, how is Hitman?


----------



## sterik01

I'd like to know too


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> downsampled from a kinda high res ( 4k ) + the game's TAA which kills jaggies
> 
> nothing else


I'm a sucker for a good looking arcade-y racer. Anything inherently wrong with the game? Seems like it would be a good 'pick-up-on-sale' title.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Nice!, how is Hitman?


Thank You for asking! I have a small video up of one of the cinematic Movie (Not a Spoiler) If you would care to check it out, it had the hair on my neck tingling




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'd like to know too


The Game is quite nice, I updated drivers last night to the 364.51 (Beta I presume, since the last driver was bunk) and It did run a tad smoother, I tried AA up a tad to x8 (No Good) Left shadows at medium, but most setting or at high or ultra (I Can get a shot of my settings if you would like [The Both of You]

I am having to use the Vsync option in the game to cap at 60, I have turned it off and was running around 70FPS Average (Execpt in certain areas of the game) and was getting and obscene amount of tearing on my Qnix 2710 1440p (Overclocked to 100hz)

But gameplay is really quite interesting, and challenging. The Setting of Paris is beautiful and keeps you engrossed to the game. Trying to murder two contracts in the same level has a different approach every time and keeps you wondering on how to get there, or who should I become, and most of all, " What Am I going to Use" ?

TCO


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The Division
1920x1080
Ultra settings
Fraps for screenshots


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> The Division
> 1920x1080
> Ultra settings
> Fraps for screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The environment is so monotonous.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The environment is no monotonous.


The game has some great lighting effects, and even though those lights stay on during the day, you could never tell, hence the multiple shots of the same area. The Division has some of the best volumetric smoke I've seen in a game.


----------



## Ctekcop

Some screen from Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Brulf

World of warcraft: WOD / 4K Max Settings















For a game as old as it is they still have some nice scenery and design


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> World of warcraft: WOD / 4K Max Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a game as old as it is they still have some nice scenery and design


Beautiful screenshots. The game definitely looks nice especially at 4K. Despite WOW being a very old game, it received a lot of graphical updates. The difference in graphics between the initial vanilla WOW and the current one is day and night.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Imagine the new expansion + new graphics improvements


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division*


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016


----------



## Chobbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> World of warcraft: WOD / 4K Max Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a game as old as it is they still have some nice scenery and design


WOW looks alot emptier than I remember over 10 years ago but the graphics have improved since then too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> NFS 2016


Probably as close to reality I've seen from ingame graphics out of any game. Amazing.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Need For Speed*


How is this game? Looked interesting on console but not sure if its worth $60


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> How is this game? Looked interesting on console but not sure if its worth $60


It's worth its money if you already liked the NFS Underground games and like casual racers. The world is a bit monotonous and the tuning isn't really as dynamic as NFSU2, but it's still a lot of fun, the graphics are sweet and the driving is really fun overall. Even if I crash into things a lot


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> How is this game? Looked interesting on console but not sure if its worth $60


I am a huge NFS fan so I might have a slightly biased opinion but I think the game is great, I am having a blast with it. If you are interested make sure to check out the *official game thread*, there I have posted my initial impressions.

The graphics as you might have already noticed are extremely sharp, crisp and detailed. The best looking racing game on PC, hands down. The game itself is loads of fun and I would strongly recommend it to any arcade racing fan who likes tuning, customization, street racing and drifting.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I normally hate the grainy dark look but I wanted to play around with it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BradleyW

What game is at?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Looks like Fallout 4.

Must admit that does make it look like a totally different game. Surprisingly cool.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Yup, sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## kx11

nfs 2016


----------



## hrockh

I'm going to pick up NFS once it gets real cheap.. after being burned with SimCity, EA is taking as little of my money as possible


----------



## Ctekcop

Some screens from Shogun II
















All the ones above in one single album here:


http://imgur.com/sxYPn


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWAIDE*


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Did a little trucking in my W900 last night.


----------



## Newbie2009

Spintires

I'm terrible at this game so far. Truck got stuck, sent out rescue truck which got stuck, driving out my jeep now to see if I can free them.........


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016



fullsize got more details
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1564/25793600551_8d22744730_h.jpg


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## Porter_

the NFS game looks fantastic


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## SauronTheGreat

A Pale Sunset


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## Saq

The division, Chromatic aberration disabled immediately.


----------



## GrumpyOne

^First thing I disabled in the Beta.

I think I want to get this game.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Some FarCry 4 screens, 1920x1080, Windows Photo effects. Makes me want to learn SweetFX and ENB programming for sure.





Edit : Nothing changed, nothing to see here..


----------



## Saq

The Division.


The texturing on characters looks amazing.


----------



## Rayce185

Need for Speed






Unfortunately the ingame screenshots don't apply SweetFX modifications. The game looks much crisper with them, the colors are better too.


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016


----------



## Chargeit

The Division @ 3440x1440. Cause running this at 4k is hard.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The Division @ 3440x1440. Cause running this at 4k is hard.


I've searched high and low for a whooly hat like that on this game. I only have the whooly pom pom hat.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've searched high and low for a whooly hat like that on this game. I only have the whooly pom pom hat.


I had a hard time finding shirts and scarfs. Have a few now, but, took about 15 hours or so for me to start finding them.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Between NFS and Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare 2, what would you suggest I get? I have PvZ:GW but servers are empty almost all the time, can the same happen with PvZ:GW2?


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Between NFS and Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare 2, what would you suggest I get? I have PvZ:GW but servers are empty almost all the time, can the same happen with PvZ:GW2?


If you like racing - Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare 2, if you like first person shooters - NFS


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> If you like racing - Plants vs Zombies: Garden Warfare 2, if you like first person shooters - NFS


----------



## CryphicKing

black desert

The castle under siege venue blew me away, a true next gen MMO by definition










The division OCed 980TI can't handle 4k







Nvidia/AMD needs to roll out a more capable card ASAP.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Saq

Picked up Colin McRae Rally 2005 at a thrift store today.

Colin mcrae rally 2005 in 4k.












Dirt has come a loooooong way.


----------



## Somasonic

Rise of the Tomb Raider

Not quite on max settings, 1440p






As an aside I can't max this on two 980 Ti's and maintain a smooth framerate, to be expected or is there something not right? Admittedly my cards get pretty warm in this title and could be downclocking. Thanks


----------



## hazara

Elite: Dangerous... Poor representation of the game sorry, I havent taken many screenies lately..


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up Colin McRae Rally 2005 at a thrift store today.
> 
> Colin mcrae rally 2005 in 4k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt has come a loooooong way.


Might have to snag that guy as my new avatar, just a thought.

DiRT : Rally 1920x1080, Windows photo enhance, Austin Powers mode, lets do this.





crap..


----------



## Rayce185

*Need for Speed*


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## Rayce185

Do you use the ingame screenshot function?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Do you use the ingame screenshot function?


I am using FRAPS, I will start using the snapshot feature once Snapshot Pro rolls out in the upcoming update. For now I feel like FRAPS does a slightly better job. The HUD and other interfaces can be disabled in the game settings.


----------



## Rayce185

Oh really? Hm I must've missed that function in the settings...


----------



## Saq

Colin mcrae rally 2005 4K, running at 235 frames per second ( I might cap it to 120 later, because certain animations are unrealistically too fast ).


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016


----------



## .theMetal

NFS 2016 looks fantastic. If it's anything like the old NFS Underground/Carbon games, I will be addicted.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> NFS 2016 looks fantastic. If it's anything like the old NFS Underground/Carbon games, I will be addicted.


It is, and you will be


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider
> 
> Not quite on max settings, 1440p
> 
> As an aside I can't max this on two 980 Ti's and maintain a smooth framerate, to be expected or is there something not right? Admittedly my cards get pretty warm in this title and could be downclocking. Thanks


Definitely something wrong some of your drivers/hardware settings, used to run this game on a single 980TI @ 4k with everything absolutely maxed still got 35-45fps. SLI give me a pretty much a steady 4k/60fps

Can't push setting to max in 1440P with 2 980TI is just wrong


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Definitely something wrong some of your drivers/hardware settings, used to run this game on a single 980TI @ 4k with everything absolutely maxed still got 35-45fps. SLI give me a pretty much a steady 4k/60fps
> 
> Can't push setting to max in 1440P with 2 980TI is just wrong


Hmm, great, that's what I was afraid of. I'll start with going over my control panel settings, hopefully it's not a hardware issue. Thanks.


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016


----------



## Saq

Colin mcrae rally 2005 4K









And here's a bit more Division:


----------



## Rayce185

Need for Speed



A quick racing session with @Cybertox


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Need for Speed
> 
> 
> 
> A quick racing session with @Cybertox


Whose is that sexy 180SX?


----------



## Rayce185

Cybertox! I'm less of an artist when it comes to car detailing


----------



## Newbie2009

How is NFS? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> How is NFS? Looks gorgeous.


*Need For Speed Information & Discussion Thread*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> How is NFS? Looks gorgeous.


playing it alone is meh , with friends it should be a lot better


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> How is NFS? Looks gorgeous.


The campaign is okay. Graphics, game performance and handling are great! Playing with others is the key, though. After the campaign you don't really feel like completing all other races, which aren't that much either.

Tuning is done well, but I'm missing a dyno and quick-tuning (you always have to leave the garage, test, reenter it, takes minutes). Visual tuning options are not as various as I would've hoped for except for paint decals and wheels. The car list is okay, but I would've expected more. Therefor the cars really have different driving characteristics.

Alltogether a very worthy successor for the Underground games and Carbon. Most people who have played it on PC (that I heard of) are really happy with it!


----------



## Saq

The Division, (more later)


----------



## Rayce185

*Need for Speed*







Not maxed out due to GPU restrictions. SweetFX not applied.

Still had loads of fun with @Cybertox again!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> *Need for Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not maxed out due to GPU restrictions. SweetFX not applied.
> 
> Still had loads of fun with @Cybertox again!


Screenshots got VTEC'ed









Nice shots man


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the tomb raider - i can't stop taking screenshots of this game, so gorgeous.


----------



## Saq

Atari Vault ( Red Baron, Fatal Run, night driver, street racer, pinball )


----------



## GrumpyOne

^ Those bring back so many memories...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Atari Vault ( Red Baron, Fatal Run, night driver, street racer, pinball )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bro, those graphics suck. The Division looks way better.

*I know jokes/sarcasm don't convey well over the net so I'm going to leave this here so everyone knows that I'm joking. Just joking. =D


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Bro, those graphics suck. The Division looks way better.
> 
> *I know jokes/sarcasm don't convey well over the net so I'm going to leave this here so everyone knows that I'm joking. Just joking. =D


Its ok, I knew before I even entered the thread









Way of the samurai 3 4K:


----------



## MIGhunter

*Black Desert - Online*


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some Planet Coaster Alpha in 3440x1440. The detail Frontier put into this game is INSANE!













Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Images!


----------



## Rayce185

Wow that brings up memories of RCT!

Is it an open alpha?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Wow that brings up memories of RCT!
> 
> Is it an open alpha?


unfortunately not. I split the early bird edition with my brother which goes for $75 USD. Expensive, and not much to do yet (they're doing 3 phases) but I absolutely love it. All of the buildings are modular, so I placed every single wall and decoration in those shots. It's really cool. Phase 1 is testing the building system and paths, phase 2 will be rides / rollercoasters, and phase 3 will be simulation / park management.

As of right now the coasters arent technically part of the alpha (you put in a cheat code to access them haha), but these guys are actually the ones who made RCT3, so it definitely feels familiar!


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## OneManHitSquad

Project Cars 4K ...I like the spotter's "observation"...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Wow that brings up memories of RCT!
> 
> Is it an open alpha?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> unfortunately not. I split the early bird edition with my brother which goes for $75 USD. Expensive, and not much to do yet (they're doing 3 phases) but I absolutely love it. All of the buildings are modular, so I placed every single wall and decoration in those shots. It's really cool. Phase 1 is testing the building system and paths, phase 2 will be rides / rollercoasters, and phase 3 will be simulation / park management.
> 
> As of right now the coasters arent technically part of the alpha (you put in a cheat code to access them haha), but these guys are actually the ones who made RCT3, so it definitely feels familiar!


Whoa, this is great. I didn't know this existed. My GF is absolutely in love with RCT3, so she'll be excited to see the news of this.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division*


----------



## C3321J6

Crysis 2 with maldo hi res textures at 1440/165hz gsync. Game looks so nice.


----------



## NotATroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Crysis 2 with maldo hi res textures at 1440/165hz gsync. Game looks so nice.


Totally, looks amazing.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C3321J6*
> 
> Crysis 2 with maldo hi res textures at 1440/165hz gsync. Game looks so nice.


I have to quote, copy and paste links to see your images.


----------



## bluej511

Ill join, Dirt Rally maxed out and have the pic uploaded in its original size. Might lose some quality though but the game looks great.


----------



## maynard14




----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*


Tekken Tag Tournament! Awesome! Brings back so many good memories.

Looking forward to Tekken 7, hopefully it will come out for PC as well.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## Chargeit

Finally getting around to playing The Walking Dead game. Kind of cracked out on it for 7 hours last night. Really a beautiful game in 4k on this large screen.





Wish I had thought of taking some screens last night.









*OCN needs to increase the size of their large image settings. Man, don't you guys know people use high res screens.


----------



## Georgey123

Not often I post in here:

GTA V:


















War Thunder:


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Definitely something wrong some of your drivers/hardware settings, used to run this game on a single 980TI @ 4k with everything absolutely maxed still got 35-45fps. SLI give me a pretty much a steady 4k/60fps
> 
> Can't push setting to max in 1440P with 2 980TI is just wrong


Got it sorted, conflict with my forced vsync settings and the in-game vsync. I had to set it opposite to what I do with every other game doh! Thanks









More RotTR. I can't get over the detail in the cutscenes. And because they're rendered 'in-engine' it's not jarring at all (apart from the handful that aren't and they're just horrible).


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*


Damn i need one of those screens asap.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Damn i need one of those screens asap.


Yes. Yes you really should. Everybody needs one actually. Trust me


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yes. Yes you really should. Everybody needs one actually. Trust me


Waiting for the new curved UC88 to come out to see prices, then its either that or the um67.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yes. Yes you really should. Everybody needs one actually. Trust me


Everybody except me.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*


I really like these captures by you BradleyW. If you enjoy the game I do not recommend watching the AngryJoe Review on Youtube, however if you can take critique it might bring a smile for you.

1920x1080 DiRT:Rally





1920x1080 GTA V


----------



## BradleyW

Most people I've spoken to seem to dislike The Division which is fine with me. However it turns out most of them have not even tried it. Same goes for Ultrawide.


----------



## LocutusH

But why does the city always seem empty in the division? Every picture or video i see, the player just runs around alone all the time...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> But why does the city always seem empty in the division? Every picture or video i see, the player just runs around alone all the time...


Depends on the weather, time of day and threat level of an area. Some places have gangs raiding shops and terrorising normal people, so there's plenty going on. Whilst other places are abandoned.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> But why does the city always seem empty in the division? Every picture or video i see, the player just runs around alone all the time...


Hard to take good screenshots when you're getting shot at.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hard to take good screenshots when you're getting shot at.


That's true. The fights on that game can be pretty tough!


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> But why does the city always seem empty in the division? Every picture or video i see, the player just runs around alone all the time...


Its not like world of warcraft where you see players everywhere. I think for the most part you have to be in a group, then you can see other players, or maybe I'm just not seeing other players cos of a preference setting?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> But why does the city always seem empty in the division? Every picture or video i see, the player just runs around alone all the time...


You don't see many people simply because the city has been evacuated.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Medal Of Honor : Pacific Assault*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You don't see many people simply because the city has been evacuated.


Yeah, whatever their excuse is







I just have in mind, that in the FarCry series for example there was always *some* life around you. Either animals, or villagers. Or in watch dogs, or in the GTA series. The Division just looks somehow boring on all the screenshots. I guess i am used to more realistic life-situations in games nowadays, probably because of playing a lot of GTA5.


----------



## whyalwaysme

*NFS 2016*


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016

Photomode


----------



## Rayce185

Is Photo Mode a special setting or did you use the panning from the Action Camera?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yeah, whatever their excuse is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have in mind, that in the FarCry series for example there was always *some* life around you. Either animals, or villagers. Or in watch dogs, or in the GTA series. The Division just looks somehow boring on all the screenshots. I guess i am used to more realistic life-situations in games nowadays, probably because of playing a lot of GTA5.


But you have to remember, the city in GTA 5 has not been evacuated.


----------



## sti228

*Dirt Rally*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Is Photo Mode a special setting or did you use the panning from the Action Camera?


it's a cool thing with many options , it doesn't pause the game though


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*


__
https://flic.kr/p/FMAn4t


__
https://flic.kr/p/ESkTZH


__
https://flic.kr/p/ESk5Pk


__
https://flic.kr/p/EKLUXK


----------



## GrumpyOne

Please share your setup


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/FMAn4t
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ESkTZH
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ESk5Pk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EKLUXK


Very nice







and not the usual 'soft focus' you get with most Skyrim pics so even better


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Murder3D

*Need For Speed*


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Tom Clancy's The Division*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great screenshots! Game is a blast too. +rep


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Tom Clancy's The Division*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've ran by this location so many times in both Betas, just recently found out about the easter egg nearby.

Still thinking about picking it up since I had fun with it, just don't have the time to grind every day and I think that would kill the game for me.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> *Skyrim*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/FMAn4t
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ESkTZH
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ESk5Pk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/EKLUXK


Please, tell me how to achieve this?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^ taprosoft has kept a tight lid publicly so far.

I wanted to post some original Road Rash screens for today, however I sent the game to my brother, the joke is on me.

DiRT : Rally 1980x1020







First race of the monthly series banked me positon twenty-seven, USA! USA! USA!
Well the day netted me forty-fifth it looks like and a crippled right hand. Controller support fubar, I need a wheel.

Deadlight 1980x1020


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## NapalmV5




----------



## g0tsl33p14

Tomb Raider (2013) 1980x1020 GameChanger - 20 Years of Tomb Raider


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rob27shred

*Tom Clancy's The Division*
Res: 1440p, All graphical settings maxed







*Rise of the Tomb Raider*
Res: 1440p, DX11, All graphical settings maxed (most pics HBAO+ the last 8 pics VXAO)


----------



## 222Panther222

FINAL FANTASY XV - Platinum Demo (PS4)


----------



## Somasonic

Looks great. Would it be possible (since this is in the PC gaming sub-forum) for people to label console screens with the console (or emulated console) they came from? Thanks.


----------



## MPXx




----------



## TheDude100

DCS World







Falcon BMS 4.33


----------



## Georgey123

How are you finding DCS, i'm still yet to jump into DCS. I've had many years being with prepar3d. Is DCS going to be VR compatible?


----------



## GoLDii3

Meanwhile on Skyrim...



Skooma not even once.









Azura's Statue


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Looks great. Would it be possible (since this is in the PC gaming sub-forum) for people to label console screens with the console (or emulated console) they came from? Thanks.


My bad i forgot, it's edited now.


----------



## BradleyW

*HITMAN + ReShade + 144Hz Reg Tweak - ULTRAWIDE*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Is DCS going to be VR compatible?


Yes, it will have full consumer VR support according to the devs. I've seen posts on the Oculus reddit about it, and it used to be playable (though a tad buggy from what I saw) on the DK2 version of the Rift. I don't believe they've finished the implementation for CV1 though.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## Wovermars1996

Need for Speed


----------



## rck1984

*Project Cars --- 3840 x 2160 (4K) --- Maximum Settings --- SweetFX*


----------



## Toology

How is the new need for speed game?


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> How are you finding DCS, i'm still yet to jump into DCS. I've had many years being with prepar3d. Is DCS going to be VR compatible?


Everything you need to know about DCS. And yes I believe DCS is already compatible with VR there are multiple videos of people using it with the Oculus.

Hope to see you in the skys. I just got a Thrustmaster Warthog today setting it up right now I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> Everything you need to know about DCS. And yes I believe DCS is already compatible with VR there are multiple videos of people using it with the Oculus.
> 
> Hope to see you in the skys. I just got a Thrustmaster Warthog today setting it up right now I can't wait to use it.


Cheers guys, yeh i'm keen for flight sims and Oculus. Jealous of the warthog, need to start saving for one







.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> Everything you need to know about DCS. And yes I believe DCS is already compatible with VR there are multiple videos of people using it with the Oculus.
> 
> Hope to see you in the skys. I just got a Thrustmaster Warthog today setting it up right now I can't wait to use it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Cheers guys, yeh i'm keen for flight sims and Oculus. Jealous of the warthog, need to start saving for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


should've waited for this first...


----------



## rck1984

Some more *Project Cars* eye-candy, 4K - Max settings - SweetFX:


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## kx11

StarCitizen 2.3 build


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> should've waited for this first...


Oh no I hope they come out with something amazing because I have had this warthog for one day and I am not really liking it. Because it is made for an A-10 Air To ground so it does not have a "dial" to move the radar up and down and I work on the F-22 in the USAF so I am used to the real F-22 stick with that being said it has a similar stick layout but the spacing of the stick buttons are a little better and they are a 5 way button up down left right and push in. So I am so used to that when I get the Warthog it doesn't have the push in only on a few buttons it does. I really would like to get my hands on a Thrustmaster Cougar becuase that it a F-16 stick and throttle used for Air to Air which is usually what I would be doing. So now I am very curious on what Thrustmaster will come up with because the Warthog isn't for me. Below are some more shots of Falcon BMS the game I need a HOTAS the most, and it is F-16 based.


----------



## _Nikhil

FireWatch


----------



## 222Panther222

Resident Evil: Survivor ePSXe

Still blow my mind they could pull off such quality on ps1.
Watch at full res because of scan-lines otherwise it appear darker.


----------



## Cybertox

*Need For Speed*


----------



## rck1984

Been tinkering with SweetFX in Project Cars a little more, also installed some custom liveries. This game really looks stunning on 4k, just incredible..


----------



## inedenimadam

Started another round of Skyrim modding, only about 45 mods deep so far.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Started another round of Skyrim modding, only about 45 mods deep so far.


That is a strange looking screenshot of Diablo


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been tinkering with SweetFX in Project Cars a little more, also installed some custom liveries. This game really looks stunning on 4k, just incredible..


Looks pretty at 1080p Acer too.


----------



## BradleyW

*HITMAN - ULTRAWIDE*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Looks pretty at 1080p Acer too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Started another round of Skyrim modding, only about 45 mods deep so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Skyrim Screen Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a strange looking screenshot of Diablo
Click to expand...

Har Har... but seriously, I have not been back to D3 since Fallout 4 release. I hear they are finally doing something about the bots...


----------



## kanttii

Hey guys could you PLEASE share the main mods used and at least something about ReShade configs when posting those awesome screenshots?

Like those Skyrim pics on the last page. That looks just like how I'd wanna make the game look like but I just couldn't find out what mods are used, and trying the public ones one by one would take forever which I don't have time for because of work.

So it'd be great if you could just share a list of mods and point us to the ReShade config -- and if it has mods you're working on but that aren't ready yet or won't be shared with us, it would be very nice of you to mention that too









Thanks.

Peace out.


----------



## rck1984

More Project Cars, more Sweet-FX tinkering:






This is getting really close to photorealism.


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## Saq

Dark Souls 3.



Don't expect many screenshots from me with this game, I already died 9 times on the first boss.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am going to beat this dead horse


Spoiler: Skyrim


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Har Har... but seriously, I have not been back to D3 since Fallout 4 release. I hear they are finally doing something about the bots...


Jajajajajaja,

See you in Season 6


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Har Har... but seriously, I have not been back to D3 since Fallout 4 release. I hear they are finally doing something about the bots...
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajajaja,
> 
> See you in Season 6
Click to expand...

Not going to happen, leaving the country and the gaming PC with it. I will be on $150 Dell laptop for a few months.

And...Skyrim


----------



## willyum32

Witcher 3


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not going to happen, leaving the country and the gaming PC with it. I will be on $150 Dell laptop for a few months.
> 
> And...Skyrim


Time for a laptop upgrade


----------



## hrp32

Watchdogs


----------



## superhead91




----------



## inedenimadam

^Dark Souls though!
Gonna have to remember to get that one on Summer Sale!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not going to happen, leaving the country and the gaming PC with it. I will be on $150 Dell laptop for a few months.
> 
> And...Skyrim
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a laptop upgrade
Click to expand...

I bought it specifically for this trip







I am going to be running around the rain forest...It will be a nice break, giving FO4 time to mature and release all the DLCs.


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet & Clank PS4
Looks awesome and has a fantastic game-play.


----------



## Newbie2009

That does look nice


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## sterik01

one day i will go ultrawide.. one day.


----------



## inedenimadam

Did somebody say widescreen?

I just use a 49" 4K on my desk, set a custom resolution and BAM widescreen. This one is 3840x1600 at about 40" or so.



or 4096x1755


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Jalal

Dark Souls 2 SOTFS


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Ratchet & Clank PS4
> Looks awesome and has a fantastic game-play.


I was already excited about this after playing a demo in Best Buy....I think I know what I'm picking up soon.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was already excited about this after playing a demo in Best Buy....I think I know what I'm picking up soon.


Yeah it's really good, can't go wrong even at full price.









They say the campaign is 15 hours but it's more than that if you want to collect every gold bolts, there is a lot of stuff to unlock.


----------



## BradleyW

*Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE + Neutral Lighting*


----------



## inedenimadam

Getting closer, and closer to not having stead 60fps


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Getting closer, and closer to not having stead 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Incredible colors and vibrancy, very mysterious look to it


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet And Clank PS4


Resident Evil Revelation 2 PS4


----------



## g0tsl33p14

More of the DiRTy:Rally 1080p
I like the shading in these ones, I didn't change them from stock.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS 4.33 U1


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDude100*
> 
> Falcon BMS 4.33 U1


Just a wonder, what does the F-ACK button do?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Tom Clancy's The Division - ULTRAWIDE + Natural Lighting*


What is the natural lighting you mentioned? I swear I have not seen that option in my graphics menu.


----------



## Silent Scone

Everyone's Gone to Rapture. 1440p High preset. On a 6600k and a 680GTX 4GB no less lol.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Everyone's Gone to Rapture. 1440p High preset. On a 6600k and a 680GTX 4GB no less lol.


Completed it on PS4. Really liked it. V pretty game.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What is the natural lighting you mentioned? I swear I have not seen that option in my graphics menu.


Its most likely a mod.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What is the natural lighting you mentioned? I swear I have not seen that option in my graphics menu.


It's a new option since the 1.1 Update.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Its most likely a mod.


It's an option in game, graphics settings.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> What is the natural lighting you mentioned? I swear I have not seen that option in my graphics menu.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a new option since the 1.1 Update.
Click to expand...

Huh. I gave up on trying to make the daytime lighting not look fake. Looks like I'll have to fiddle around with settings again.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Huh. I gave up on trying to make the daytime lighting not look fake. Looks like I'll have to fiddle around with settings again.


The Neutral lighting gives it more of an E3 feel and night time looks way better. A perfect calibrated screen is a must if you plan to use this setting.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## kx11

Everybody's gone to the Rapture


----------



## inedenimadam

I think I finally stuck a balance. My hardware is finally strong enough to utilize every .enb effect and still manage 60 fps at a stupid high resolution. .enb is such a performance hog, my gpus never see 50% load without it here.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Everybody's Gone to Rapture


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Just a wonder, what does the F-ACK button do?


It brings up all of the systems that are degraded and puts them at the bottom of your HUD and if everything passes then it says that everything passes. It does have a strange name for it I totally agree.


----------



## Newbie2009

Dying Light - Great game so far, way better than Dead Island, which I really didn't like.


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet & Clank PS4


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Ratchet & Clank PS4


I was just on that boss not too long ago. I am enjoying Rachet and Clank just like old times.


----------



## 222Panther222

I hope they remaster all of them + jak and daxter serie, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I hope they remaster all of them + jak and daxter serie, that would be fantastic.


It's a remake but yeah remaking the PS2 ones would be sweet.


----------



## danycyo

Doom




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Doom


I uninstalled it after 5 minutes of playing the demo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


That is beautiful, probably one of the best usages of DoF I have seen in a while. It is always either too heavy, too close, or low quality. That looks just right. As soon as that game goes on sale for 50%+, it will be mine.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is beautiful, probably one of the best usages of DoF I have seen in a while. It is always either too heavy, too close, or low quality. That looks just right. As soon as that game goes on sale for 50%+, it will be mine.


I think this is the first time someone has ever told me that one of my screenshots look good.









I don't know what DoF means though









This is just a raw screenshot of the game. Thought the setting looked gorgeous.

TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is beautiful, probably one of the best usages of DoF I have seen in a while. It is always either too heavy, too close, or low quality. That looks just right. As soon as that game goes on sale for 50%+, it will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the first time someone has ever told me that one of my screenshots look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what DoF means though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a raw screenshot of the game. Thought the setting looked gorgeous.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

DoF= Depth of Field, the slight blurring of the image in the distance and around the edge. It is meant to mimic the way a camera focuses on a specific point and everytrhing else gets blurry. It can be a wonderful effect when used properly, like it is in your screenshot. The distant city is gently blurred in a nice soft gradient over distance. The bridge in your image starts off crisp and gets slightly blurry, but you cant pinpoint the exact depth that the effect takes place, which is perfect.

Here is an extreme example.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DoF= Depth of Field, the slight blurring of the image in the distance and around the edge. It is meant to mimic the way a camera focuses on a specific point and everytrhing else gets blurry. It can be a wonderful effect when used properly, like it is in your screenshot. The distant city is gently blurred in a nice soft gradient over distance. The bridge in your image starts off crisp and gets slightly blurry, but you cant pinpoint the exact depth that the effect takes place, which is perfect.


Thanks for that explanation. I have all settings at max in this shot, but you can also see that for camera looking that far out into the city that I dropped framrate to about 48 with 980 SC in SLI at 1440p.

One of the few times I looked around and saw a drop of 60fps.

TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DoF= Depth of Field, the slight blurring of the image in the distance and around the edge. It is meant to mimic the way a camera focuses on a specific point and everytrhing else gets blurry. It can be a wonderful effect when used properly, like it is in your screenshot. The distant city is gently blurred in a nice soft gradient over distance. The bridge in your image starts off crisp and gets slightly blurry, but you cant pinpoint the exact depth that the effect takes place, which is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that explanation. I have all settings at max in this shot, but you can also see that for camera looking that far out into the city that I dropped framrate to about 48 with 980 SC in SLI at 1440p.
> 
> One of the few times I looked around and saw a drop of 60fps.
> 
> TCO
Click to expand...

Dang, that means SLI 980s are not going to pull 4k all maxed out.







and we are not getting full die chips anytime soon...I jumped the gun on 4k...if I would have waited 18 months I could have apid 1/2 for the display, and the same money spent on cards would have gotten me enough gpu power to push it. no more xx80s for me, TI or Titan from here on out.

Back to Screen Shots:
*Sam and Max 301: The Penal Zone 4k*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, that means SLI 980s are not going to pull 4k all maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we are not getting full die chips anytime soon...I jumped the gun on 4k...if I would have waited 18 months I could have apid 1/2 for the display, and the same money spent on cards would have gotten me enough gpu power to push it.


I was surprised myself. It runs 60 fps 95% of the time I play DSIII at 1440p, but when I am in areas like these, I realize that my 980Sc SLI aren't quite ready for 2160p.

I haven't hopped on the 4k Bandwagon just yet (Money situation, and also cards that are out right now)

TCO


----------



## Somasonic

*Batman Arkham City*

Finished RotTR so now it's back to my backlog. Some screens might be spoilery if you haven't played it yet.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

Gears Of War (not the remastered, still look stunning for a 2006 game)



Hatred


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Murderfini

Battlefleet Gothic: Armada


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Well, that Escalated quickly.

TCO


----------



## qwe236




----------



## faizreds

The vanishing of ethan carter redux


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*


I think I like this one. Yellow "makes people anxious" some places.


----------



## inedenimadam

Can't believe there are not more FO4 Screen-Archers hanging around...

^Love the Ethan Carter shots...truely amazing what they were able to pull off and still deliver amazing framerates...if you can kill the stuttering that is!



How about some good 'ol American Herritage?


----------



## RuneDunes

STALKER Call of Chernobyl. I will try and get some no hud screenshots next time with the afterburner overlay turned off.


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls 3

Hatti tools
PS to merge shots ( 7 shots @ 4k )
Reshade


----------



## Clukos

Ratchet & Clank


----------



## Newbie2009

Looks beautiful. Worth a buy?


----------



## kx11

RnC must be the best looking PS4 game to date


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Looks beautiful. Worth a buy?


If you're into 3D platformers, yeah! It's a really good game, with humor and character too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> RnC must be the best looking PS4 game to date


It's up there definitely, sometimes it's like i'm playing a pixar movie.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It's up there definitely, sometimes it's like i'm playing a pixar movie.


i think the smooth plain textures on the models and environment helps with the game looking as good as that


----------



## TheDude100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> If you're into 3D platformers, yeah! It's a really good game, with humor and character too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's up there definitely, sometimes it's like i'm playing a pixar movie.


This makes me want to play I have it but I have to study.


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i think the smooth plain textures on the models and environment helps with the game looking as good as that


Yeah that definitely helps but it's not the reason why this game looks so good. It has self-shadowing on the main characters at all times during gameplay, something most games just turn off (even on PC) and have it only running during cutscenes, then there's the material shading which is very good, vibrant colors, great animations, high quality motion blur/bokeh dof, many dynamic shadows (even the little bolts have shadows), high quality assets, distant lod and non distracting pop-in. Insomniac really went all out with this game









Only faults I could observe is the relatively low AF on some surfaces (4-8 x) and aliasing in some cases (Insomniac are not using temporal aa as far as i can tell). Some more screenshots:


----------



## kx11

it's a weird bug with PS3\PS4 games to have low AF almost all the time with many games


----------



## RuneDunes

More S.T.A.L.K.E.R, in 2K this time.


----------



## pez

Welp, I think I'm finally going to trade in some games today and pick up RnC. Screenshots are great. Here's a couple Max Payne 3 shots. I'm not fancy with PS or anything, so enjoy the HUD and Steam FPS counter







. Loving this game so much that I'm surprised I didn't play it sooner.

EDIT: NVM, I guess Steam screenshots know to leave FPS counter out. HUD isn't too intrusive


----------



## Clukos

More Ratchet & Clank


----------



## Cybertox

Ratchet and Clank looking fantastic.


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls 3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Saq

System Shock 2 co op with a friend.




And we both flipped out when we saw our character models







.


----------



## 222Panther222

Grim Dawn (uncompressed PNG's)




Titans Quest: Immortal Throne (uncompressed PNG's)


----------



## Wovermars1996

CS:GO
Fnatic's "Firing Squad" graffiti


----------



## g0tsl33p14

That game has been taking plenty of my time lately.


----------



## jmcosta

Battlefleet Gothic




BF4



Stalker


----------



## sepiashimmer

Ratchet and Clank looks nice, when are we going to get emulators for PS4 and XB1?


----------



## kx11

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Ctekcop

*Rocket League*


----------



## Tempest2000

I'll be picking up R&C once I finish Shovel Knight (just started that yesterday). Really looking forward to it since I haven't played much in the platformer-genre since Saturn/PS1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Ratchet and Clank looks nice, when are we going to get emulators for PS4 and XB1?


Do you really expect to emulate PS4 on your PCs that are less powerful than a PS4? Just cough up the pittance it costs to buy a PS4 - it'll be a lot less than the upgrades you'll need for your PC, sooner, and definitive.


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet & Clank PS4


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## h2spartan

Batman: Arkham Knight
Reshade
Photomode











These are @ 1080p. I will do some 4k shots a little later.


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4 direct feed from a guy who got the game early










Looks decent i guess


----------



## Newbie2009

Looks Good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted 4 direct feed from a guy who got the game early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks decent i guess


Rubbish underpowered console.......


----------



## pez

Cut scenes for Uncharted usually look really great, but what about the gameplay itself?

Amazon said I don't get mine until May 10th








.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cut scenes for Uncharted usually look really great, but what about the gameplay itself?
> 
> Amazon said I don't get mine until May 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you don't care about environment spoilers, the gameplay is shapping up just fine









https://giant.gfycat.com/SlightAdmiredAruanas.gif
https://giant.gfycat.com/IdenticalCircularAssassinbug.gif
https://giant.gfycat.com/SolidEssentialIchneumonfly.gif


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> If you don't care about environment spoilers, the gameplay is shapping up just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/SlightAdmiredAruanas.gif
> https://giant.gfycat.com/IdenticalCircularAssassinbug.gif
> https://giant.gfycat.com/SolidEssentialIchneumonfly.gif


I've actually avoided quite a bit of trailers (I always do this) as to keep it as fresh as possible. I am going to check out those GIFs though









EDIT: Yep. Super excited for this game. I haven't been this excited since Fallout 4...and previously Fallout New Vegas and Fallout 3







.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted 4 direct feed from a guy who got the game early


Link to more? That's kind of a lame one


----------



## TUFinside

Dragon's Dogma







Dark Souls II Scholar Of The First Sin




Borderlands 2


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Link to more? That's kind of a lame one


One more from gameplay









See the gifs above, can't share any more (they might nuke his album/account and i don't want that to happen)


----------



## Tempest2000

Unless he's under NDA or profiting from the images, I don't think Sony or ND can do anything about it.

Thanks though. Looking good.


----------



## Clukos

They've been taking down videos of the game from youtube left and right. They even took down an image of the box of the game on imgur... lol


----------



## Tempest2000

Ok, well that's pat of YT/IG policy. He could legally host the images himself but I'm assuming that's not going to happen Ok, well that's enough of that. I trust he's enjoying the game!


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet & Clank PS4


----------



## danilon62

Just replayed MW2's campaign, this game has really aged well.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Fantasy Vision ENB*















More screenshots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Timu

PS4-The Order 1886


----------



## Clukos

As requested some more Uncharted 4 screenshots, not too spoilery some compressed jpg some pngs though










































































Not posting more though, something must be left for when i get the game


----------



## caliking420

Put together my first game play video, A Euro Truck Sim 2 Fail compilation














Would greatly appreciate a thumbs up


----------



## davcc22

*ryse son of Rome*


----------



## Wovermars1996

Counter Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## caliking420

Couple screenshots of my 2nd Euro Truck Sim crash compilation.
I think this one turned out a lot better. I took a lot of the waiting out, so its mostly crashes this time around.


----------



## Timu

PS4-The Order 1886


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4 - Gameplay


----------



## pez

Ugh, I'm so stoked for Uncharted 4.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Uncharted 4 looks amazing.


----------



## inedenimadam

That is a PS4 exclusive, right? Is it a timed exclusive or are we never going to get it on PC?


----------



## pez

I'm 99% sure we'll never see Uncharted on PC unless it's emulated--which isn't out of the realm of possibility with the architecture of consoles this generation.


----------



## Clukos

Would be cool if Sony started publishing games on PC, might take a while and I don't they would do that with Uncharted 4, being a flagship title and all.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Would be cool if Sony started publishing games on PC, might take a while and I don't they would do that with Uncharted 4, being a flagship title and all.


Yeah, even if say, 12 months later. Fine balance though. Exclusives make a console.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a PS4 exclusive, right? Is it a timed exclusive or are we never going to get it on PC?


Exclusive. Will never be on PC.


----------



## hrp32

Firewatch
This game was beyond my expectations overall.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a PS4 exclusive, right? Is it a timed exclusive or are we never going to get it on PC?


Since it's published by a 1st party Sony dev...never on PC.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a PS4 exclusive, right? Is it a timed exclusive or are we never going to get it on PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive. Will never be on PC.
Click to expand...

Dang, looks like a good game, but I am not going back in time to 1080p 30fps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, looks like a good game, but I am not going back in time to 1080p 30fps.


Then console gaming may not be for you







.

However, the game is said to run 60FPS at 1080p...so not sure what you're complaining about considering you're running 1080p...


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Then console gaming may not be for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However, the game is said to run 60FPS at 1080p...so not sure what you're complaining about considering you're running 1080p...


That's what they originally mentioned years ago (when it also seemingly looked more impressive, probably before any of it came even slightly close to running on an actual PS4)... then it got knocked back to 1080/30 for single player and 900/60 for multi.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, looks like a good game, but I am not going back in time to 1080p 30fps.
> 
> 
> 
> Then console gaming may not be for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However, the game is said to run 60FPS at 1080p...so not sure what you're complaining about considering you're running 1080p...
Click to expand...

4k mostly, or some derivative thereof. But you are right, console gaming is not for me. There have been some screen shots recently in this thread that make that sting a bit though! Those Ratchet and Clank shots look amazing, so does The Order1886, as well as uncharted 4. Dang market segmentation!

Since we are on the topic of consoles in the screen shot thread...Yo dawg, I heard you liked to game, so I put a game in your game, so you can game while you game.
*Fallout4*


----------



## pez

There's solid titles. Us console plebes welcome you with open arms







.

Also, The Order is the best, worst game I've played in some time. If it wasn't pretty to look at, I'd be even more enraged by it.


----------



## Tempest2000

Wow, refuses to play Uncharted 4 because it's 1080/30, but plays Fallout 4 even though it looks like complete garbage at 4K, or any resolution...







Stop limiting yourself to one-sided numbers. If you care about "good graphics" then you would have a PS4. They're dirt cheap. Get one.

Anyway, I finally picked up R&C over the weekend and have really been enjoying it. What a refreshing and gorgeous game! The screens of it in this thread really pushed me. Also just got a free Amazon Prime month and preordered UC4 for $47.


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Wow, refuses to play Uncharted 4 because it's 1080/30, but plays Fallout 4 even though it looks like complete garbage at 4K, or any resolution...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop limiting yourself to one-sided numbers. If you care about "good graphics" then you would have a PS4. They're dirt cheap. Get one.
> 
> Anyway, I finally picked up R&C over the weekend and have really been enjoying it. What a refreshing and gorgeous game! The screens of it in this thread really pushed me. Also just got a free Amazon Prime month and preordered UC4 for $47.


A lot of people here don't want a PS4 (or Xbone) because it's a waste of money for them. So far, pretty much all of the good games that have been released since both consoles were launched were released on PC as well. Pretty much all of the PS4 exclusives ended up being terrible games, although they did look good. Pretty much all of the good Xbone exclusives ended up coming to PC, including the upcoming Forza Motorsport and Forza Horizon titles.

Why should some people spend $400 for something they are going to use for maybe a month at most to play the one or two good exclusives? If you think Uncharted 4 is going to be worth $400 (+$50 if you want to play it online), then go for it. But for a lot of people here, including myself, it's not worth it. Personally, I would rather spend that $400 on a 250 GB SSD and an R9 390.

Different people have different opinions on what is better. Nothing you can say or do will change those peoples minds.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Would be cool if Sony started publishing games on PC, might take a while and I don't they would do that with Uncharted 4, being a flagship title and all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GTA V
> 
> A lot of people here don't want a PS4 (or Xbone) because it's a waste of money for them. So far, pretty much all of the good games that have been released since both consoles were launched were released on PC as well. *Pretty much all of the PS4 exclusives ended up being terrible games*, although they did look good. Pretty much all of the good Xbone exclusives ended up coming to PC, including the upcoming Forza Motorsport and Forza Horizon titles.
> 
> Why should some people spend $400 for something they are going to use for maybe a month at most to play the one or two good exclusives? If you think Uncharted 4 is going to be worth $400 (+$50 if you want to play it online), then go for it. But for a lot of people here, including myself, it's not worth it. Personally, I would rather spend that $400 on a 250 GB SSD and an R9 390.
> 
> Different people have different opinions on what is better. Nothing you can say or do will change those peoples minds.


Driveclub - awesome
Last of us remastered - awesome
Bloodborne - supposed to be awesome
The Order - supposed to be brutal bad
Ratchet & clank - awesome

I disagree, as a PS4 owner and a beefy pc owner, PS4 is a great little machine. The amount of hours I put into driveclub & the last of us make it worth the purchase.
Sports games, like Fifa, are better on console. Much better on PS4 than PC due to a much bigger online community. (I have on both platforms so I can speak from personal experience)
I've found GTA V to be a much better online experience than PC also (again I own both)

Anyone I know who doesn't like the ps4 are people who generally don't own one.
Do they dislike because they don't own or do they not own because they don't like.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GTA V
> A lot of people here don't want a PS4 (or Xbone) because it's a waste of money for them. So far, pretty much all of the good games that have been released since both consoles were launched were released on PC as well. Pretty much all of the PS4 exclusives ended up being terrible games, although they did look good. Pretty much all of the good Xbone exclusives ended up coming to PC, including the upcoming Forza Motorsport and Forza Horizon titles.
> 
> Why should some people spend $400 for something they are going to use for maybe a month at most to play the one or two good exclusives? If you think Uncharted 4 is going to be worth $400 (+$50 if you want to play it online), then go for it. But for a lot of people here, including myself, it's not worth it. Personally, I would rather spend that $400 on a 250 GB SSD and an R9 390.
> 
> Different people have different opinions on what is better. Nothing you can say or do will change those peoples minds.


Realize that the guy I referred to stated "Dang, looks like a good game, but I am not going back in time to 1080p 30fps." meaning that he's interested in it but is limiting himself because of resolution and framerate... fine, but then he posts a screenshot from FO4 implying that he plays FO4. Sorry, I understand that these are opinions, but the logic there is backwards. If you think that FO4, even at 4K, looks better than UC4 at 1080P such that UC4 shouldn't be played, my opinion is that you're lying to yourself or that your opinion sucks









Regarding your opinion of PS4 exclusives, I'll just say that I played Driveclub almost daily from Nov. 2014 through to about 3 weeks ago and it was my GOTY.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Regarding your opinion of PS4 exclusives, I'll just say that I played Driveclub almost daily from Nov. 2014 through to about 3 weeks ago and it was my GOTY.


Is it worth playing with a controller? I always stay away from racing sims because i think it's weird to play them with a controller.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Wow, refuses to play Uncharted 4 because it's 1080/30, but plays Fallout 4 even though it looks like complete garbage at 4K


No, I refuse to play uncharted because it would cost 500 dollars and still only run 900p 30fps with no mouse and keyboard support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> There's solid titles. Us console plebes welcome you with open arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I might rent a ps4 for a week or two this summer and knock out a few titles that have my attention, but i can't buy another console thus Gen .


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Is it worth playing with a controller? I always stay away from racing sims because i think it's weird to play them with a controller.


Absolutely, after all, it was developed for it. I used to feel the same way (got a Logitech G25 back in '08 I think) and didn't want to use any other method.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No, I refuse to play uncharted because it would cost 500 dollars and still only run 900p 30fps with no mouse and keyboard support.
> I might rent a ps4 for a week or two this summer and knock out a few titles that have my attention, but i can't buy another console thus Gen .


While keyboard and mouse pereference is your opinion, it's actually full 1080P and it wouldn't cost $500, so your "facts" are incorrect (which I guess proves my "lying to yourself" theory), but carry on.


----------



## inedenimadam

1080p 30 being acceptable is just as much an opinion as kb/m. Its 399 for the basic uncharted bundle, which doesn't include a second controller, a charging dock, tax, or shipping. I don't know why your picking on me about thus. I said the game looks great, and I wish it was coming to pc, but a ps4 is not a piece of hardware I am interested in owning We already spent 1000 bucks on the xbone with accessories this console gen, and it basically is a Netflix box. Consoles are how I grew up...but then pc gaming happened and I just can't justify it with the vive coming in august...it would be just another box by the TV.

I think renting one this summer to knock out the 2-3 titles that I am interest in would be a good compromise.


----------



## Mudfrog

I wish I was able to play Uncharted. It looks like a great game.


----------



## BradleyW

*Quantum Break*


----------



## Wovermars1996

Need for Speed 2015


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Need for Speed 2015


How do you like it? I've heard so many mixed reviews that it's kept me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> How do you like it? I've heard so many mixed reviews that it's kept me from pulling the trigger.


Its definitely a mix from me. The game looks great and plays great but I feel like there isn't a lot of content


----------



## g0tsl33p14

The Long Dark (1080p)








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## caliking420

Put up a few more of those crash compilations


----------



## Wovermars1996

Need for Speed 2015


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Put up a few more of those crash compilations


This is why I played online once, and never again. Nice choice in tunes though!


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> This is why I played online once, and never again. Nice choice in tunes though!


Yeah all this happened in a day's worth of playing which isn't that reassuring.
But i love the game, the SCS developers, and I'm growing real fond of the community that's running the MP mod.
While they have some work to do on how to manage a community of 750,000, they are doing a good job and i like to support them.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yeah all this happened in a day's worth of playing which isn't that reassuring.
> But i love the game, the SCS developers, and I'm growing real fond of the community that's running the MP mod.
> While they have some work to do on how to manage a community of 750,000, they are doing a good job and i like to support them.


That's nice and all. But it's the same reason I don't do public muliplayer games on console any more. The people ruin it for me. For what ever reason Euro Truck and ATS have terrible people online. Makes it no fun for me.


----------



## iARDAs

Grim Dawn 4K


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Ziggurat 4K


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Motorsport 6: Apex


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


Wow, that is some of the best looking shots i have seen of Skyrim. What else besides the enb are you running?


----------



## kzone75

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex*


----------



## Blue6228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophet4NO1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, I'd also love a full mods list for this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Strix2206

*@Prophet4NO1 & Blue6228*
Here is my modlist of all landscape retexture/remesh mods. The list is 1 month old so its slightly outdated.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

FM6 Apex dump incoming

3200x1800 -> 2560x1440

All settings maxed, 4x AA




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrp32*
> 
> Firewatch
> This game was beyond my expectations overall.


That game was too good.

*Everybody's gone to the Rapture*


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Motorsport 6: Apex


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4 gameplay

























































credit to nib95, waiting for my copy to unlock in 2 days


----------



## pez

It looks seriously good. I can't wait to play this.


----------



## Strix2206

*Showcase of my modded TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted 4 gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to nib95, waiting for my copy to unlock in 2 days


I dreamed from so many years to play a game with this kind of graphics and it's finally here but on PS4


----------



## Clukos

Makes you wonder what the soon to be outdated (Maxwell 2.0, GCN 2.0) hardware is _actually_ capable of doing in the right hands. You never get the best out of any given hardware until you specifically target for it, sadly.


----------



## kzone75

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Overwatch


----------



## kx11

Uncharted 4


----------



## Wovermars1996

Moar Overwatch


----------



## 222Panther222

Ratchet & Clank PS4


----------



## Adraps11

Playing "Predators The Lost Tribes" In Skyrim. My cloaking device was crackling in the rain, while I was scouting out a giant camp.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## g0tsl33p14

EVO still getting DiRTy (1080p)
DiRT: Rally


----------



## superhead91

Warframe


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4 PS4


----------



## g0tsl33p14

The tunnel shot above is pretty darn cool.


----------



## BradleyW

Those Uncharted graphics look poor on the last two shots.


----------



## Timu

PS4-Uncharted 4


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Those Uncharted graphics look poor on the last two shots.


It's a console, so the graphical focus is going to prioritize the foreground details before the greenery in the background. Otherwise it's a great looking game.


----------



## CryphicKing

Dark Souls 3 & Paragon closed alpha, mixed 1440p/4k, paragon is insanely well optimized, the best looking MOBA out there too + me so jelly those UC4 screenshots, can't wait to pick it up on the weekend.


----------



## kx11

Uncharted4


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Wolfenstein : The Old Blood (1080p)






Spoiler: Warning: Fatal Error!


----------



## Timu

PS4-Unchated 4


----------



## xxroxx

Holy cr*p, Uncharted 4 looks even more downgraded than W_Ds! How come people are not saying it? It looks nothing like the E3 demo!


----------



## hrockh

cause I guess console gamers do not care as much as pc gamers about graphics. this could be either a positive or negative, depending on your preference.
still, looks like a good game to me


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Screenshots also don't give the full effect of an environmental engine. (waving grass what have you)


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4 PS4


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Holy cr*p, Uncharted 4 looks even more downgraded than W_Ds! How come people are not saying it? It looks nothing like the E3 demo!


Probably because it's still an amazing looking game and easily one of the best looking PS4 games.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Holy cr*p, Uncharted 4 looks even more downgraded than W_Ds! How come people are not saying it? It looks nothing like the E3 demo!


Asside from your massive exageration comparing it to WD, there are videos detailing how UC4 is significantly upgraded over the original E3 demos (for example, hair geometry).


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest2000*
> 
> Asside from your massive exageration comparing it to WD, there are videos detailing how UC4 is significantly upgraded over the original E3 demos (for example, hair geometry).


Exaggeration... Right. BTW, yeah, I can sure see the improvement on the hair











Gameplay looked fun, though. I liked the TR reboot... Maybe I'll find a friend to play this at.


----------



## Clukos

^ You are using a comparison pic from footage from 2014. Anyway, Uncharted 4


----------



## Clukos

And more Uncharted 4!


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Exaggeration... Right. BTW, yeah, I can sure see the improvement on the hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gameplay looked fun, though. I liked the TR reboot... Maybe I'll find a friend to play this at.


You might want to use images from the demo (that you claimed) rather than the reveal trailer.

Also, someone just posted this, a much more appropriate comparison:










Still don't think that WD was an exaggeration?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxroxx*
> 
> Exaggeration... Right. BTW, yeah, I can sure see the improvement on the hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gameplay looked fun, though. I liked the TR reboot... Maybe I'll find a friend to play this at.


It turns out that the demo was a prerendered cinematic(left pic), there's a vid on that.


----------



## Tempest2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> It turns out that the demo was a prerendered cinematic(left pic), there's a vid on that.


You guys are confusing the reveal trailer with the demo


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069

A set of very simple and completely random screenshots i took while i was testing some Winterhold related mods.


----------



## 222Panther222

I must have been laughing a good 5 mins at this, poor sam


----------



## xxroxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> And more Uncharted 4!


wow, this DO look good! Although textures look a bit muddy, it's quite incredible!


----------



## Clukos

More Uncharted 4, location is Scotland


----------



## pez

I'm loving UC4 a bunch







. Anyone actually finished? Some people have said the game seems longer than the previous iterations (I recall about 10-14 for each one).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I must have been laughing a good 5 mins at this, poor sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My first thought for a caption was 'Nathan pls'


----------



## Clukos

Yeah i finished the game, took me 18 hours and 47 minutes. It's more similar to TLOU than previous Uncharted games in terms of length.


----------



## Newbie2009

Doom (4) - Beautiful game. How they got this running @ 60fps on console is beyond me.


----------



## Toology

Doom which is amazing ( GOTY for me so far )


----------



## pez

Everyone seems to be really liking Doom....I was excited, but skeptical....now...man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah i finished the game, took me 18 hours and 47 minutes. It's more similar to TLOU than previous Uncharted games in terms of length.


That's great to hear! Thank you!


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4


----------



## Newbie2009

Doom


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Black Mesa (1080p) _updated shadows_






Spoiler: Black Mesa Screenshots














How are you guys(embedding) linking your offsite (screens) files if you do not want to use OCN host?

_The other game I play, overclocking a my 4690k, two hours of gaming straight as the example, should post an updated rig build photo soon_


----------



## Somasonic

*Remember Me*

Amazeballs. Don't know why I waited so long to play this. Max'd out at 1440p.





Despite my reservations I have to say Doom is looking pretty nice, might have to check it out later.


----------



## kzone75

*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex*





*Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Yeah, DOOM is a blast. It definitely exceeded my expectations. I'm enjoying every minute of it.

Playing HUD off at the hardest difficulty they allow before beating it. I can't wait for them to add SLI support. Right now I'm playing at 1440p, but that's due to only being able to use 1 GPU. I hope to be able to downsample from 4K or thereabouts with SLI (though, I'm sure I'll have it beaten way before that's added in). It's a rather difficult game to get action shots in (unless you have something that stops time), the action is rather fast-paced.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TamaDrumz76*
> 
> It's a rather difficult game to get action shots in (unless you have something that stops time), the action is rather fast-paced.


Run Shadow Play and screen grab from the video recording.


----------



## xokan

Uncharted 4

Easy the best graphics ever. Very nice game.
Subsurface Scattering is wonderful (see pic 2).
The Anti Aliasing is extreme, near zero jagged.


----------



## Timu

PS4-Uncharted 4


----------



## Clukos

I might have to get Doom, only hearing positive buzz! Great looking game too







Also great Uncharted 4 screenshots everyone, here's some of mine


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> *Remember Me*
> 
> Amazeballs. Don't know why I waited so long to play this. Max'd out at 1440p.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite my reservations I have to say Doom is looking pretty nice, might have to check it out later.


Really enjoyed it too and the graphics/art in some scenes is stunning. Hugely under rated game.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## danycyo

DOOM


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Doom (4) - Beautiful game. How they got this running @ 60fps on console is beyond me.


Async Compute, of course...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Hey man you really should stop having that overlay 24/7 it ruins your screenshots


----------



## sti228

*Racer Free Car Simulation*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 8800GT

Fallout 4


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*





























__
https://flic.kr/p/GZf1Bx


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*


Jesus Christ. That vegetation







.


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS 4.33


----------



## Erza

I was playing some Dying Light. It gives me extreme motion sickness but oh well.


























































@taprosoft

Your shots are simply beautiful! May I ask what mods you are using, especially for that awesome armor?


----------



## taprosoft

@*Erza*

You can get that armor here


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> @*Erza*
> 
> You can get that armor here


Thank you! That's some wicked armor.


----------



## BradleyW

*HITMAN 2016 - ULTRAWIDE - Ultra Settings - SMAA - D3D12 - PC*


----------



## Newbie2009

wow hitman looks sweet


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## CryphicKing

me so jelly of those UC4 screens, can't wait to get my hands on it.

Forza 6 & Quantum Break 4k downsampled,


----------



## BradleyW

Quantum Break, what a load of crap! Boring to the extreme.....

They should have just ended the studio after creating the masterpeice that is "Alan Wake". They'll never top that in a million years.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quantum Break, what a load of crap! Boring to the extreme.....
> 
> They should have just ended the studio after creating the masterpeice that is "Alan Wake". They'll never top that in a million years.


Go hate on the games in this thread somewhere else. This thread is for the screenshots.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Go hate on the games in this thread somewhere else. This thread is for the screenshots.


This actually made me laugh, cheers!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> wow hitman looks sweet


It's really gorgeous. I can't wait untill some different areas are revealed.

TCO


----------



## SLOWION

Forza 6 Apex


----------



## n4p0l3onic

homefront the revolution...


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4


----------



## Cybertox

The vegetation in Uncharted is insane, one of the best I have ever seen. Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 are the only ones which come close to such detail.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The vegetation in Uncharted is insane, one of the best I have ever seen. Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 are the only ones which come close to such detail.


Yep! It's really nice, you can also see vegetation casting shadows on itself (self shadowing) during gameplay, quite neat


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yep! It's really nice, you can also see vegetation casting shadows on itself (self shadowing) during gameplay, quite neat


Wow, that is really impressive. Wish developers would put more attention into designing vegetation and foliage in games.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quantum Break, what a load of crap! Boring to the extreme.....
> 
> They should have just ended the studio after creating the masterpeice that is "Alan Wake". They'll never top that in a million years.


Well 6 hrs in(pretty long for a story driven shooter) and QB really feels like a glorified max payne/Alan wake with different theme, the formula didn't change, except looks lots better, it's typical remedy and their safe routine. Boring or not depend on who's playing it. But the package it offers doesn't worth $60 IMHO, can't believe their spend the amount of budget for a live TV part.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted 4


That's it, you just sold a game







going to pick it up now.

Forza 6 apex & Paragon Alpha


----------



## Newbie2009

Some DOOM Multi player


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the tomb raider


----------



## nasmith2000

*world of warships (ultrawide + reshade)*


----------



## BradleyW

*HOMEFRONT - The Revolution - ULTRAWIDE 21:9 Very High Settings*


----------



## Wovermars1996

The Witcher 3


----------



## Somasonic

More *Remember Me*. Spoilery, you have been warned














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I wish I could get some good action shots but I find fighting games very frantic (even this) so I don't have time to mash the screenshot key while fighting for my life


----------



## SLOWION

Witcher 3


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> *world of warships (ultrawide + reshade)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I should get this game.... I'm a huge fan of WW2 stuff. Especially tanks/warships of that era.... but I have been telling myself to wait out for War Thunder's variant of warship gaming. But it might not be worth it at this point


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I should get this game.... I'm a huge fan of WW2 stuff. Especially tanks/warships of that era.... but I have been telling myself to wait out for War Thunder's variant of warship gaming. But it might not be worth it at this point


Im a war thunder guy as well, however I have a buddy who works for wargaming and I got into world of warships fairly early. It's definitely a lot of fun...


----------



## Wovermars1996

More Witcher 3


----------



## EddWar

The witcher, very exquisite game.


----------



## Fickle Pickle

Uncharted 4

This game looks so freaken good. Naughty Dog pushed the PS4 to the limits. Can't wait for The Last of Us 2.


----------



## Somasonic

Last batch from *Remember Me*. The noise/grain filter messes up a couple of them, but it looked seriously epic in motion. Great game













Spoiler: And yeah, Spoilers!


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4


























Draw distance


----------



## kx11

i think Last of Us 2 might be called ( TLOUS american girls )

look around UC4 and you'll see something about it


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Stratos Space Program (_sorry_)



DiRT:Rally (1080p 2k Ssample)


----------



## caliking420

Not exactly a screenshot but here is a video of Project cars in Vr.


----------



## sterik01

Just got a new monitor.. samsung 34" 21:9 ultrawide.. loving it for now.

3440x1440


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Not exactly a screenshot but here is a video of Project cars in Vr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Post videos in the videos of your games thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/594241/official-videos-of-your-games-thread


----------



## n4p0l3onic

homefront the revolution


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4


----------



## sterik01

bf3


gtav


----------



## sixor

star wars rogue leader
gamecube
dolphin with texture pack


----------



## sterik01

GTA V. messing around with it. added a couple cars and Rhancer:thumb: 3440x1440 21:9

FPS on top right corner, playing on sig rig (gtx 970 g1)


----------



## pez

Not bad for a single 970 and UW 2K! I'm eager to play this on PC with SLI. Just gotta wait until a sale again







.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Killer is Dead (1080p 2K Ssample)




Spoiler: Warning: Graphics!


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4 Foliage










Nathan Drake character model


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4
"I'm having so much fun guys, stahp."


----------



## BradleyW

*Homefront: The Revolution - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Mods?


----------



## 222Panther222

Wow homefront look real sweet.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Wow homefront look real sweet.


This. Very nice.


----------



## BradleyW

No mods, all stock.









It's a decent game! Better than expected. Then agin, I liked the first one too.


----------



## Cybertox

Heard it runs awful.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Heard it runs awful.


It runs without issues 90% of the time. The odd time I get this crazy slowdown, forcing me to reboot the game.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It runs without issues 90% of the time. The odd time I get this crazy slowdown, forcing me to reboot the game.


I was interested in the game but after checking out the reviews on steam I reconsidered, all of them were pointing out how bad the game runs.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I just want @kx11 to make an appearance with something good. Stepped on his screenieshot toes a few posts back.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Heard it runs awful.


Is it team related or just general?(only asking because it's 2 of your votes vs nothing I've researched at all







) I'm kind of itching to play a story shooter and this looks interesting.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Is it team related or just general?(only asking because it's 2 of your votes vs nothing I've researched at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm kind of itching to play a story shooter and this looks interesting.


Refer to my previous post....


----------



## SauronTheGreat

has the nvidia Ansel been released ?


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Playing around with
Wolfenstein: Old Blood (1080p 2K Ssample [blah blah blah])


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## sepiashimmer

Are the Witcher 3 screenshots from Blood and Wine DLC?


----------



## 3131

Far Cry 4 - ReShade (3200x1800) downsample












My first post.


----------



## Eiennohi

Why do people post console screen shots in a pc forum/thread..? lol...


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Why do people post console screen shots in a pc forum/thread..? lol...


Because people would like to see them


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> Why do people post console screen shots in a pc forum/thread..? lol...


I'm sure we been over this many times, but this is a thread that allows for other systems, not just PC.


----------



## 3131

The Witcher 3 - ReShade 16:10 (old monitor)

















I will gradually showing


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Are the Witcher 3 screenshots from Blood and Wine DLC?


my shots are from B&W + reshade


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Wolfenstein: Old Blood (1080p 2K Ssample)


----------



## kx11

Witcher 3


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4 PS4


----------



## xxroxx

So as it seems, Uncharted 4 looks really sweet up close and in closed areas, but has that console draw distance?


----------



## 222Panther222

Yup a 400$ machine has it limitations and not much horses to spare for the background.

They did implement some sick physic, lightning and anti aliasing tho.









Also i don't think naughty dog is used to make open game play environment, even TLOU had a pretty linear game play.


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted 4


----------



## Saq

Overlord fellowship of evil


----------



## Hanjin

Replaying some Doom 3:


----------



## CryphicKing

Haven't touched my PS4 for a while if wasn't for UC4, Jesus, never seen anything this good anywhere.


----------



## Saq

Image upload isn't working at the moment, so picpaste will have to do for now.

Sherlock Holmes crimes and punishments


----------



## kx11

what a game , loved every bit of it


----------



## Tempest2000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Sherlock Holmes crimes and punishments






Ah, the ol' straight-edged wheel; designed to remind you just how fortunate you are to be on a vehicle rather than walking.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'm sure we been over this many times, but this is a thread that allows for other systems, not just PC.


Maybe a mod should move the thread out of the PC gaming section.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^ It is probably fine.
GTA Online (1080p 2K Ssample)


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4


----------



## sterik01

Nice tractor:thumb:


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Nice tractor:thumb:


Ha Ha Ha, thanks. that thing is a broken down tea and crumpet mac. lol


----------



## kx11

Mirror Edge


----------



## g0tsl33p14

GTA Online (1080p)
_vanilla old_


----------



## Adraps11

A few shots of my modded Skyrim.


----------



## BradleyW

*HITMAN - EP3 - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted 4



Spoiler: 56K Warning


----------



## pez

@ that truck on the rock.

You're drunk, Nathan!


----------



## Saq

35mm.


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted 4



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: The Great 11 Pirates


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Uncharted 4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 56K Warning


Beautiful screenshots


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> 35mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any good? not sure if I want to tackle a bear with a knife.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Any good? not sure if I want to tackle a bear with a knife.


It's got it's moments, mostly a walking sim though. It runs on Unity 4 rather than Unity 5 but still looks alright on 4. You could probably get away with playing on 8K resolution or higher pretty smoothly since you wont need to do much qte, just walking, eating, and listening to the other guy.

I didn't bother screenshotting in 8k or above because I cant be bothered adding random exe's to gedo, particularly when you don't want a scaled down crosshair, or artifacting on unity games.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Spoiler: Warning: Dishonored 2 E3 preview capture








Darkwood (1080p)


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4


----------



## 222Panther222

Resident Evil 7 Teaser: Beginning Hour PS4










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Ride. (not 4k but oh well)


----------



## sterik01

gta v


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted 4



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

ED with the latest "not for public consumption" insomniafx gfx mod





my new ship in sc, the reliant which I upgraded from the more and more disappointing avenger stalker







this is the base reliant model, I want to buy the tana skirmisher version later when available







misc reliant does remind me of the lakon asp explorer


----------



## kx11

Homefront


----------



## Saq

35mm doesn't have 4k support, but it can go up to 2k now, so it's something I guess.


----------



## Saq

Second Chance Heroes


----------



## Cybertox

*GTA V*


----------



## 222Panther222

The Order 1886 PS4


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted 4



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxroxx

Oh my, I seriously desire sony to let go of some of their studios so they can open up their games to the gloriousness of PC. Just imagine Uncharteds with great draw distance, AA and resolution? I'd also play the crap out of the old GoW games!


----------



## sterik01

GTA V CrystalReality w/ De Movie preset

anybody know how to remove black bars.. i'm already playing on a 21:9 monitor


----------



## pez

Is there anyway to fix that map HUD positioning? I've seen this happen with a few games at 21:9 and just curious how many actually have that problem for you.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I think they call it adjusting the safetyzone. It can be found within settings for display if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cybertox

@sterik01

Disable the HUD for screenshots, it ruins everything with that awful positioning.


----------



## sterik01

If. I change to a different preset the bars go away. But then I don't like the colors.


----------



## _Nikhil

Everybody's gone to the Rapture


__
https://flic.kr/p/JpjJ4p



__
https://flic.kr/p/JfnxKU



__
https://flic.kr/p/Jmi8nS



__
https://flic.kr/p/JpjJPx



__
https://flic.kr/p/JpjJoH



__
https://flic.kr/p/JpjJTF


----------



## sterik01

gta v crystal enb de movie preset






toddynemesis reshade preset


----------



## 222Panther222

The Order 1886 (PS4)
Not much into the story but game-play, ambiance and graphics are awesome.








Real Racing 3 (Android)

I haven't had much fun playing a racing game since forza 3, i highly recommend it.
Graphics doesn't look that nice in picture, but in game-play they are quite good, especially for a phone game.


----------



## Somasonic

*Lords of the Fallen* which for me is like an abusive relationship - it treats me badly but I keep coming back to it. Seriously I hate it, I've uninstalled and reinstalled it 3 times.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*Dragon Age Inquisition* which by contrast I'm loving. I know Bioware get a lot of hate but I love me some epic RPG action (and it looks fantastic, these shots aren't even maxed out)!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> *Lords of the Fallen* which for me is like an abusive relationship - it treats me badly but I keep coming back to it. Seriously I hate it, I've uninstalled and reinstalled it 3 times.


Is it love/hate because it's a difficult game or for another reason? Is it pretty good? I've been thinking about trying it out.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*


Oh god, Sera and Dorian in the same group? I can hear Cassandra's disgusted groans from here.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hotline Miami



Spoiler: not chapter fourteen








Hard West


----------



## pez

Finally got GTA V for PC and it's looking great in 4K







.


----------



## Cybertox

*GTA V*


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh god, Sera and Dorian in the same group? I can hear Cassandra's disgusted groans from here.


Can you not see her looking disapprovingly at them both?


----------



## Cybertox

*Samorost 3*


----------



## sepiashimmer

Samorost 3 looks a bit like Machinarium.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Samorost 3 looks a bit like Machinarium.


Well, it comes from the same developers so I wouldnt be so surprised


----------



## Timu

Doom


----------



## kx11

photomode is out ?


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> photomode is out ?


It's hudless actually.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I stammered "Dooom" to myself when seeing these show up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Doom
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Doom!


Hey, it is me on bargain bin potatosalad night









Yours looks homemade.


----------



## Cybertox

*Kingdom Rush Frontiers*
*(Closed Beta)*


----------



## n4p0l3onic




----------



## crazyg0od33

what is that ^^ ?

wait...we've been through this already I think way back. It's not star citizen I remember that causing a ruckus last time someone guessed that. Just can't remember which game this is :/


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> what is that ^^ ?
> 
> wait...we've been through this already I think way back. It's not star citizen I remember that causing a ruckus last time someone guessed that. Just can't remember which game this is :/


it's elite dangerous







I thought by now most people would've already know this... guess I was wrong


----------



## crazyg0od33

haha there's a reason people put titles of games in the posts


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha there's a reason people put titles of games in the posts


It's also in the thread rules








Quote:


> Rules for this thread:
> 1. *You MUST include the name of the game either in your post or in the title of your post*, if the name of the game is not in the post/title your post will be deleted. Hopefully this will make the thread more understandable and easier to just "browse" the screenshots without wondering which game is which.
> 2. Discussion about the screenshots is encouraged but try and keep discussion to chatter about the screenshots or things directly related. There are other threads on this forum in which to discuss these other matters.
> 3. And of course, follow all rules in the TOS, this includes but is not limited to being civil to everyone on the forums and do not abuse the tag system.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Pack Brahmin chillin' on the couch.


----------



## Sterling84

DOOM 4k max everything, messing around with photo mode


----------



## Cheesepolice

Project Cars on PS4


----------



## faizreds

Witcher 3 Heart of Stone


----------



## Cybertox

*Kingdom Rush Frontiers*
*PC (Steam)*
*Closed Beta*


----------



## Sterling84

More DOOM


----------



## Wovermars1996

DOOM


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I launched the Rocket!!! Couple shots of Factorio














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











TCO


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Here I thought I would be catching a look at some porno.


----------



## kx11

Doom

photomode
CH trainer


----------



## jim2point0

The Witcher 3


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kishagi

Tom Clancy's The Division


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## SLOWION

DOOM


----------



## SauronTheGreat

does anybody have an idea when is nvidia ansel coming ?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> does anybody have an idea when is nvidia ansel coming ?


Coming Soon.


Spintires (I have been playing the mud out of this game, certain fun)


----------



## Hanjin

Picked up MGS 5 during steam sales:


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> does anybody have an idea when is nvidia ansel coming ?


I think your best bet is to forget you ever heard about it, then be pleasantly surprised when it's actually released. I'm not counting on it any time soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Kingdom Rush Frontiers*


I would really like to know how to get my hands on that. I loved the first game and have been hoping they would port the others to PC as well.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I think your best bet is to forget you ever heard about it, then be pleasantly surprised when it's actually released. I'm not counting on it any time soon.
> I would really like to know how to get my hands on that. I loved the first game and have been hoping they would port the others to PC as well.


It is a closed beta and all the generated steam keys have been already given away to testers including me. But fear not, the game is supposed to come to steam in less than 2 months. Kingdom Rush Origins is also confirmed for PC but that is something to happen later down the road, so do not expect it anytime soon. Kingdom Rush 4 is already in development and Iron Marines is set to be released in Autumn, October.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Factorio Rocket Shot











TCO


----------



## DarkLiberator

Battlefield 1 Alpha. Its a ridiculously good looking game. 4K images mostly. With some insane resolution scale settings.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Jy4cQE
 by DarkLiberator, on Flickr
A valley plucked from hell; a battlefield.


__
https://flic.kr/p/JS1run


__
https://flic.kr/p/JVTygy


__
https://flic.kr/p/J3uVxk


__
https://flic.kr/p/JVTRRo


__
https://flic.kr/p/JYRbWz


__
https://flic.kr/p/JPG5Pd


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Coming Soon.
> 
> 
> Spintires (I have been playing the mud out of this game, certain fun)


dude play st with me man also how did you get your graphics so dammed mad


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Assetto Corsa*


That looks pretty good, what mods are you using?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Assetto Corsa*


That cromatic aberration eww


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLiberator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 1 Alpha. Its a ridiculously good looking game. 4K images mostly. With some insane resolution scale settings.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Jy4cQE
> by DarkLiberator, on Flickr
> A valley plucked from hell; a battlefield.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JS1run
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JVTygy
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/J3uVxk
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JVTRRo
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JYRbWz
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JPG5Pd


I want to play this. I joined Origin Vault just last night for practice, change of pace in fps Battlefield, and discounts.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> That cromatic aberration eww


Who cares? Keep negative opinions to yourself dude, I am sure no one cares about CA at this point. And if they do, well, good on them I guess. It's like show and tell in grade school, and some kid is showing the rest of the class something he / she is interested in or thinks is "cool", and you're that kid shouting "lame!"...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Who cares? Keep negative opinions to yourself dude, I am sure no one cares about CA at this point. And if they do, well, good on them I guess. It's like show and tell in grade school, and some kid is showing the rest of the class something he / she is interested in or thinks is "cool", and you're that kid shouting "lame!"...


This is a public forum though


----------



## icanhasburgers

edit: nevermind


----------



## nasmith2000

world of warships (4k + reshade)


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## Saq

World of warcraft patch 7.0.3 invasion.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more Rise of the tomb raider


----------



## Brulf

So i was playing around with Mirror's Edge Catalyst and Nvidia "Ansel"... for anyone that has the equipment there's 3 screenshots taken at 8192 x 8192 in full 3D 360° Stereo, I viewed them with the Gear VR with S6 Edge and it is really cool to play with









https://www.flickr.com/gp/mattscrivener/3LG25Z


----------



## Saq

So I was driving in dayz, as you do, and out of nowhere, a rusted car spawned inside of my car. Thanks DayZ


That car submerged in the road is what I was driving.


----------



## Brulf

Mirrors Edge Catalyst Hyper Settings @ 4k



















Loved the first and lvoe this game just as much such a simple idea is fun and looks great


----------



## sterik01

Looks amazing


----------



## Saq




----------



## DarkLiberator

More BF1 Alpha screenshots. 4K screenshots. Alpha ended sadly, but still have plenty of screenshots.


__
https://flic.kr/p/JB2wv5


__
https://flic.kr/p/KuEqNL


__
https://flic.kr/p/KoaSAC


__
https://flic.kr/p/KoaRHL


__
https://flic.kr/p/JGjKEy


__
https://flic.kr/p/KuEBfN


__
https://flic.kr/p/K7sGNm


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@DarkLiberator

(Wiping away Tears of Joy)

Thank you for that. Gorgeous Shots.









TCO


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkLiberator*
> 
> More BF1 Alpha screenshots. 4K screenshots. Alpha ended sadly, but still have plenty of screenshots.
> 
> [SNIP]


Wow, that looks amazing. How does it run?

Cheers.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*


What game?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What game?


Figured it was DayZ

TCO


----------



## DarkLiberator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, that looks amazing. How does it run?
> 
> Cheers.


I get about 80-90 FPS Ultra with a 980 Ti, i7 3770K at 1080p resolution. Its definitely more demanding than BF4.


----------



## Reloaded83

IMO, Dice knows graphics. Great screen shots as well!


----------



## Somasonic

Finally finished *Dragon Age: Inquisition*. Thouroughly enjoyed it









Beware Spoilers!




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GoLDii3

The Last Of Us Remastered



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Overwatch 4K Epic settings


----------



## slick2500

Just running around in a ghillie suit.


----------



## pez

Taking a liking to this game...especially in UW. Sniper Elite III:


----------



## Wovermars1996

Overwatch


----------



## kx11

Paragon

Reshade
replay editor
SRWE


----------



## Cybertox

*WarCraft II*
_Forced 2560x1440_


----------



## emett

WOW, nothing can beat that Cybertox, but here's a decent one I took in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Unfortunatly I had to use TinyPic and it's lost loads of image quality.
Can we not upload .PNG files to this site? I keep getting an error..


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> WOW, nothing can beat that Cybertox, but here's a decent one I took in Rise of the Tomb Raider. Unfortunatly I had to use TinyPic and it's lost loads of image quality.
> Can we not upload .PNG files to this site? I keep getting an error..


Haha thanks!








WarCraft II is indeed an unbeatable classic. Had a great time beating the Orc's Campaign in Tides of Darkness.


----------



## emett

Cybertox What format should I upload pics to the site in?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Cybertox What format should I upload pics to the site in?


I personally use either PNG or JPG, I host my screenshots on IMGUR. Its impossible to upload screenshots without suffering from potential quality loss. There are many alternative options, though. Just try them all and suit yourself with what fits you best. There are many various formats and hosting sites. Flickr is also a good host as far as I am aware.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Here are a couple of Various Shots I have taken in 2160P (Just got my hands on my first 4k monitor)











And yes... I know the thing in the top left corner kills some of you. Have been seeing where my 980Sc (SLI) are holding up at 2160p. First time I get to play in that resolution and have no idea how things are supposed to run...

TCO


----------



## pez

4K on my 1080 SLI ran well, but you could tell it was working hard. *Most* stuff was 60+ at 4K so long as I turned off AA. Most stuff for me meaning Doom, Fallout 4, GTA V.


----------



## sepiashimmer

HUD and in-game map don't seem to scale well in Witcher 3 for anything above 1080p.


----------



## boredgunner

Hello all, I present to you *Underhell*, a free episodic Source mod that only requires Source SDK Base 2007 to be installed. This, along with the fact that it has enough diversity to appeal to many kinds of gamers (fans of shooters, survival horror, and/or psychological horror, people who like conspiracies or people who like Half-Life, Rainbow Six: Vegas, F.E.A.R., or classic Resident Evil), allow me to recommend it to any gamer. I know it isn't new but I figure most people don't know about it, but it showcases great game design in many aspects.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*The house is a main hub in the game and the location of most of the psychological horror elements. It is haunted, with dynamic and randomized events, making it one of the scariest locations in video game history.*









*The psychological storytelling here is unique, filled with foreshadowing and symbolism. The more direct storytelling later in the game also includes distinct styling, to avoid generic presentation. Don't want to spoil some of the stylized elements though.*









*The prologue mission is a tactical FPS inspired by Rainbow Six: Vegas somewhat. Shooting mechanics throughout the game are advanced, including aiming dead zone, recoil and aim sway that are more authentic than most games, excellent sounds, picture-in-picture scopes.*









*Also includes an advanced stamina system that takes into account both short term energy boosts and long term fatigue. Food/drinks are used to reduce the latter.*









*It takes you to this secret military facility, somewhat reminiscent of Half-Life.*


















*Prison sequence with references to The Shawshank Redemption? Check. Also includes some dynamic and randomized events that affect what happens later in the game.*









*Here is a minor example of one of said events. During the prison sequence, you come across two guards in an open solitary confinement cell. The prisoner inside bashed his head against the wall, killing himself. They are arguing about who should clean it up. You can close the door on them, locking them inside. This results in some unique dialogue immediately, as well as this PDA shown above appearing later in the game.*









*Be sure to sign the checkpoint uh... effpoint, to save your game (checkpoint based saving).*









*Failing to do the above results in strange looks thrown your way.*









*The first 2/3 of Chapter 1 is survival horror, with both melee weapons and shooting, but supplies are scarce and surviving on Hard mode is actually a challenge. More challenging than almost every other FPS I've played. It's often squad based, not leaving the player in isolation, and it has actual character development which adds greatly to the tension. Stealth is possible too but challenging. Lots of exploration on the maps, including randomized events and side quests.*









*The last 2/3 of chapter 1 contains human enemies, similar to when the military invade the base in Half-Life. Stealth becomes more encouraged, but not mandatory. Thus, the gameplay and pace changes completely throughout the 20 hour length of the prologue + chapter 1.*



NVIDIA users should force SGSSAA and ambient occlusion through drivers (do it on the HL2 Episode 2 driver profile) to enhance visuals. Once done I actually prefer its visuals to the heavily aliased look of most modern games, in which everything appears as distorted raw polygons because of how bad the aliasing is.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^ reminds me of They Hunger series for some reason.


----------



## Newbie2009

I went back to the Witcher 3 on PC after a long time, forgot how beautiful a game it is. it runs really well on a 290x @ 1600p. Better with one card than xfire, which is a shame.


----------



## Saq

Rogue Warrior 4K screenshots.







Don't take this game too seriously if you intend to play it, Good for a laugh. It's a broken game, but a good kind of broken.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple More of Tomb Raider.





TCO


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more witcher 3


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> ^ reminds me of They Hunger series for some reason.


I've been told to play it, but haven't gotten around to it yet. I will one day.

Here are some screenshots of me destroying Averland in Total War: Warhammer. This in in their capital, Averheim. This was around turn 17 of my campaign as Dwarfs. Got a close victory, micromanaging siege battles can be awkward sometimes (particularly on the battlements).


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA 5


----------



## SLOWION

DOOM


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> GTA 5


ENB?


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> ENB?


Yes they are screens of ENB


----------



## sterik01

Which one are you using ?


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


__
https://flic.kr/p/K4vGAH


__
https://flic.kr/p/KZRXCp


__
https://flic.kr/p/KX7DUC


__
https://flic.kr/p/KZRYrP


__
https://flic.kr/p/KX7EHm


__
https://flic.kr/p/KZRZFn


__
https://flic.kr/p/KZS1pg


----------



## Saq

World of warcraft Invasion event.







I think i'll go first person view so my character isn't in the way next time.


----------



## boredgunner

Dragon Age: Origins. Art design overcoming fidelity; with mods (since fidelity does still matter) I find it more pleasing to the eye than most modern games due to the distinct art design (the amazing locations and visual presentation), and also the cleaner supersampled image.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins. Art design overcoming fidelity; with mods (since fidelity does still matter) I find it more pleasing to the eye than most modern games due to the distinct art design (the amazing locations and visual presentation), and also the cleaner supersampled image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn, I really need to play this again. It's one of only a few games I finished and immediately started again. I still remember the battle that occurs in the above screenshot it was damn near impossible!


----------



## sti228

*rFactor 2*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Damn, I really need to play this again. It's one of only a few games I finished and immediately started again. I still remember the battle that occurs in the above screenshot it was damn near impossible!


Yeah, after I finished it I fired it right back up again as a different character with a different origin. That battle was hard as hell on my first playthrough, still a good challenge on my 2nd. Now as long as I'm aware it's not that bad, but occasionally some out of sight mage can still blast you with Chain Lightning or that group paralysis spell.


----------



## Somasonic

I slogged my way through *Ryse Son of Rome* - interesting setting and nice graphics but overall a bit repetitive. Not bad since I got it on sale though.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Currently playing *Mars War Logs*. Again interesting setting, bit quirky but good enough I'm sticking with it. SweetFX in these screens.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Don' t know why I'm not playing Witcher 3, I think I'm holding out on a new graphics card so I can max it.


----------



## Saq

World of warcraft Legion invasion (Hudless, fpv)


----------



## Saq

No mans sky.


----------



## Strix2206

*Showcase of my heavily modded TES V: Skyrim*

 



 

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *Showcase of my heavily modded TES V: Skyrim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


dude thats so awesome! what mods did you particularly used? to achieve that level of details thanks


----------



## Strix2206

*@maynard14*
Thanks, i am glad you like my game. I use a huge number of visual overhaul mods. I will list the most important ones.

ENB + ELE Weathers and Relighting Skyrim
Noble Skyrim HD texture pack
Skyrim HD - Terrain Parallax Tribute
SRO - Skyrim Realistic Overhaul texture pack
Vivid Landscapes texture pack
Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
Immersive Roads
Real Roads
Realistic Water Two
SFO v2.1
Tamriel Reloaded Grass + Unique Grasses + Unbelievable Grass Two


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *@maynard14*
> Thanks, i am glad you like my game. I use a huge number of visual overhaul mods. I will list the most important ones.
> 
> ENB + ELE Weathers and Relighting Skyrim
> Noble Skyrim HD texture pack
> Skyrim HD - Terrain Parallax Tribute
> SRO - Skyrim Realistic Overhaul texture pack
> Vivid Landscapes texture pack
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> Immersive Roads
> Real Roads
> Realistic Water Two
> SFO v2.1
> Tamriel Reloaded Grass + Unique Grasses + Unbelievable Grass Two


Repped, because it's like pulling teeth getting a modlist from most Skyrim players, like it's a competition of some sort

I realize it's just a fraction of the mods but it helps to build a decent base sometimes if you've been out of the loop for a while.


----------



## awdrifter

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strix2206*
> 
> *@maynard14*
> Thanks, i am glad you like my game. I use a huge number of visual overhaul mods. I will list the most important ones.
> 
> ENB + ELE Weathers and Relighting Skyrim
> Noble Skyrim HD texture pack
> Skyrim HD - Terrain Parallax Tribute
> SRO - Skyrim Realistic Overhaul texture pack
> Vivid Landscapes texture pack
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> Immersive Roads
> Real Roads
> Realistic Water Two
> SFO v2.1
> Tamriel Reloaded Grass + Unique Grasses + Unbelievable Grass Two


wow lots of mods there, its gonna take sometime to download all of them, but im sure its all worth it! downloading now! thanks







new to skyrim here


----------



## sterik01

Rise of Tomb Raider










not very stealthy in the dark with that chem light on


some dips from 60fps down to the high 20's. game look amazing though.








Turned on Vsync due to horrific screen tearing.


----------



## Deacon

Well I'v been playing Mass Effect again recently right now at the start of 1, got say for a game its age (2007) it really looks good, 4960x1600 by the way:


----------



## Saq

No mans sky.


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: Warhammer.








*Bravery can only get you so far. Not quite this far.*


*This vampire lord doesn't give a damn.*


*Me getting rekt.*


*lol. Is that a tongue on the left?*


----------



## EddWar

So how is No Man's Sky? I have read mixed opinions.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Well I'v been playing Mass Effect again recently right now at the start of 1, got say for a game its age (2007) it really looks good, 4960x1600 by the way:


Yup, and with a bit of supersampling and forced ambient occlusion it's quite easy on the eyes. Of course, its excellent art design helps matters more than its fidelity.





On a similar note, I took some Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots for this thread and have some leftovers I didn't use. This game has aged well too.


----------



## Brulf

No Mans Sky 4k





Even with all it's problems at the moment it's still awesome to play


----------



## sterik01

couple more Rise of Tomb Raider

3440x1440


----------



## emett

Bioshock Infinite Burial at Sea:


----------



## Adraps11

Shadow Warrior 2013 1440p VSR.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> couple more Rise of Tomb Raider
> 
> 3440x1440
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


best booty in videogames


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Trine 3*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> best booty in videogames


My favorite is Widowmaker kappa


----------



## DarkLiberator

__
https://flic.kr/p/KgVSAU

BTW, Nvidia Ansel works now with Witcher 3. Took this 13K image just to test it out.

Just press Alt+F2 to access it when you're playing in-game.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> *Trine 3*


Trine 3 has been a huge disappointment for me, regret buying it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Trine 3 has been a huge disappointment for me, regret buying it.


I just bought it not long ago, and only just started playing, but I already feel I got my money's worth. I got in on sale for really cheap at some point, since I already have the first two of the series. The graphics / art style make it already worth it. I tend to "appreciate" games a lot of people hate on though, so meh


----------



## Outcasst

Just tried out Ansel and I love it! Witcher 3.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> best booty in videogames


yes sir, it is..

some more but different gear.


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I just bought it not long ago, and only just started playing, but I already feel I got my money's worth. I got in on sale for really cheap at some point, since I already have the first two of the series. The graphics / art style make it already worth it. I tend to "appreciate" games a lot of people hate on though, so meh


Trine 3 ends abruptly, graphics/art style look like they went crazy with Instagram filters.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Trine 3 ends abruptly, graphics/art style look like they went crazy with Instagram filters.


Oh, guess I don't like it then. Thanks for sharing my opinion since I can't have an opposing one...that was close. Was almost an individual there for a sec. I guess I should be posting pics of Lara's bottom...dang it.


----------



## Biobalance

Broken shore from Legion Pre-patch


----------



## Brulf

_No Mans Sky || 4K || Ultra Settings || 3.0x Internal Rendering Mod_


----------



## Somasonic

I'm feeling like after seeing half a dozen NMS shots I've seen them all. There's a sameness to it all that makes all the shots look like they could come from one planet, maybe it's the lighting *shrug*


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'm feeling like after seeing half a dozen NMS shots I've seen them all. There's a sameness to it all that makes all the shots look like they could come from one planet, maybe it's the lighting *shrug*


I'll change it up then. Half-Life 2 and Episode 2 with Fakefactory Cinematic Mod 2013.


----------



## Unknownm

Starwars Deluxe Edition, 24.99. Ultra 1080p + 133% resolution scale. Reshade


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, and with a bit of supersampling and forced ambient occlusion it's quite easy on the eyes. Of course, its excellent art design helps matters more than its fidelity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a similar note, I took some Unreal Tournament 3 screenshots for this thread and have some leftovers I didn't use. This game has aged well too.


Yup Mass Effect is quite something else of agame for its time, and it plays very well with manual PLP like most EA games, heres some more this time with supersdampling for the sake of it:


----------



## kx11

Paragon


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


__
https://flic.kr/p/L8PJY9



__
https://flic.kr/p/KmxnGK



__
https://flic.kr/p/KmgkJE



__
https://flic.kr/p/L8PHps



__
https://flic.kr/p/L6Tmt6


----------



## Biobalance

hate: on


----------



## Blze001

Just a few shots from Star Trek Online

Checking in on New Romulus:



Resupply at the Fleet Starbase:


Returning from a mission in the Gamma Quadrant


In transit


Second star to the right, straight on 'till morning.


----------



## Ithanul

Bioshock Infinite. I know, I am slow to getting around to playing games in my huge backlog.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


__
https://flic.kr/p/LkDHn4



__
https://flic.kr/p/LdR56p



__
https://flic.kr/p/LhL49q



__
https://flic.kr/p/LhL69h



__
https://flic.kr/p/LkDHVP



__
https://flic.kr/p/LhL4zL



__
https://flic.kr/p/LkDHQD


----------



## Cybertox

In my opinion Infinite was rather inferior to the two predecessors and had an unnecessarily over-complicated storyline.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> In my opinion Infinite was rather inferior to the two predecessors and had an unnecessarily over-complicated storyline.


I have yet to play the first two. But I have notice the enemies are dumb as rocks in the game.

I may sooner or later get around to playing the other two.


----------



## jim2point0

*No Man's Sky*


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> *No Man's Sky*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, Just, Wow.

TCO


----------



## BradleyW

*HITMAN (2016) EP4 - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Ithanul

I have to give No Man's Sky sure have pretty screenshots.

Hopefully the modding community can get creative with the game. So far I think they only manage to do small GUI, lighting effects, and post processing mods for the game.


----------



## jim2point0

Mods are the only thing that could save the game for me. I actually hate the gameplay. I just go from planet to planet trying to find scenery I enjoy.

More *No Man's Sky*


----------



## Krzych04650

*3440x1440*

Some games are applying their own display settings on fullscreen quite aggressively so they are losing a lot while viewed on screenshots without their default display presets, but I think they can still be shown.

*Lord of the Rings Online*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















(16:9)









*American Truck Simulator*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Euro Truck Simulator 2*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




















*Vindictus*



*Firewatch*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*Titan Quest*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















*Titan Quest: Immortal Throne*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























*The Testament of Sherlock Holmes*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














*Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Mods are the only thing that could save the game for me. I actually hate the gameplay. I just go from planet to planet trying to find scenery I enjoy.
> 
> More *No Man's Sky*
> 
> /snip


I feel like if you've seen some screenshots you've seen them all and yours being one of the best it says something.

Played it for less than an hour before uninstalling.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *3440x1440*
> 
> Some games are applying their own display settings on fullscreen quite aggressively so they are losing a lot while viewed on screenshots without their default display presets, but I think they can still be shown.


While I appreciate the clear effort that went into this post, and some of those screens are really nice, any chance you could spoiler tag maybe every image after the first per game?

That's a TON of shots to scroll past to get to the next reply, and I believe *technically* it's like 10 shots per post (though it doesn't matter to me if the post is spoiler tagged to reduce the amount shown at first)


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> While I appreciate the clear effort that went into this post, and some of those screens are really nice, any chance you could spoiler tag maybe every image after the first per game?
> 
> That's a TON of shots to scroll past to get to the next reply, and I believe *technically* it's like 10 shots per post (though it doesn't matter to me if the post is spoiler tagged to reduce the amount shown at first)


Yes, it also takes a lot of time to load on slow internet connection.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Yes, it also takes a lot of time to load on slow internet connection.


Even when the images are in a spoiler, they still have to load even if you don't open it so it would still be an issue with a slow internet connection.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more Witcher 3


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> While I appreciate the clear effort that went into this post, and some of those screens are really nice, any chance you could spoiler tag maybe every image after the first per game?
> 
> That's a TON of shots to scroll past to get to the next reply, and I believe *technically* it's like 10 shots per post (though it doesn't matter to me if the post is spoiler tagged to reduce the amount shown at first)


I know, normally I try to do that but this time I forgot. Moderator already took care of this. I will do the same next time.

It also doesn't need much effort to make such post if you already have screenshots. Picking up the best screenshots and sorting them somehow is also beneficial to me because I already have 15 GB of screenshots and I will have to delete a lot of them at some point, so its good to have the best one separated and saved on multiple sites.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *3440x1440*
> 
> Some games are applying their own display settings on fullscreen quite aggressively so they are losing a lot while viewed on screenshots without their default display presets, but I think they can still be shown.


Awesome screens, but dammit this is _not_ helping my ultrawide envy!

Do you find it a pain looking at GUI elements on the edge of the screen or is not so bad because of the curve? Thanks


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Awesome screens, but dammit this is _not_ helping my ultrawide envy!
> 
> Do you find it a pain looking at GUI elements on the edge of the screen or is not so bad because of the curve? Thanks


Depends.

For things like health bars, either yours or of your allies, debuffs, mini maps and other things that you look at only for a split second, there is no issue as long as you don't have to read any longer text on the edges. I remember one game doing this, Grim Dawn that was, it was moving all tutorial texts to the edges and also wasn't scaling too well with 1440p so text was really tiny and also those windows were stuck and not movable. This was really annoying because I needed too keep my head looking left or right for like a minute or two, which was very uncomfortable. But this is kind of extreme situation with very stupid UI design combined with high resolution scaling issues. Normally any longer text to read is not on the edges of a screen, any quests text, tutorials, subtitles, dialogues and other things to read are happening near the center of a screen inside 4:3 screen space.


----------



## Ithanul

Ugh, that has to be one hell of a pain. Though, those ultrawide shots are nice. Would like to have one myself, but no room on desk for one. My current 27 inch luckily fits under the hutch.

Anyway, screenie time. Pneuma: Breath of Life. Very short puzzle game, but kind of interesting. Now to my next game in my huge backlog.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Anyway, screenie time. Pneuma: Breath of Life. Very short puzzle game, but kind of interesting. Now to my next game in my huge backlog.


Is it any good? I'm a huge fan of Myst (namely realMyst: Masterpiece Edition) and The Talos Principle interests me, for what it's worth.

Meanwhile, I have some high res screenshots of the Unreal Engine 4 Infiltrator tech demo. Not exactly a game but a game engine.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ugh, that has to be one hell of a pain. Though, those ultrawide shots are nice. Would like to have one myself, but no room on desk for one. My current 27 inch luckily fits under the hutch.


This is something I don't understand and I never will. How can you make monitor purchase dependent on a desk space you have? I just don't understand. You are buying multiple hundred dollar display and you make this purchase dependent on the space of some stupid desk? This is not the first time I hear something like this and I always wonder what people are thinking while saying that. Isn't a monitor like 1000 times more important? Just modify this desk a bit or completely remove elements that are limiting the space and don't limit yourself and your monitor purchase and therefore viewing experience because of some stupid desk...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *3440x1440*
> 
> Some games are applying their own display settings on fullscreen quite aggressively so they are losing a lot while viewed on screenshots without their default display presets, but I think they can still be shown.


This looks really cool. I use to be a tanker driver for 76 and would run loads up to Pismo Beach from Los Angeles. And this picture really sums up what is was like for me going down the 101 freeway between Ventura down to Gaviota . But mine was a Truck & Trailer setup.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> This is something I don't understand and I never will. How can you make monitor purchase dependent on a desk space you have? I just don't understand. You are buying multiple hundred dollar display and you make this purchase dependent on the space of some stupid desk? This is not the first time I hear something like this and I always wonder what people are thinking while saying that. Isn't a monitor like 1000 times more important? Just modify this desk a bit or completely remove elements that are limiting the space and don't limit yourself and your monitor purchase and therefore viewing experience because of some stupid desk...


Seriously, you must have never dealt with space constraints. 1) I don't' have space for a bigger desk 2) I actually got a bigger desk for this 27 inch monitor that just fits. The previous desk could barely fit my 23 inch 1080P monitor I had previous. Not everyone live in huge houses or trailers with a large amount of spare space. To give perspective, my bedroom can fit several times over in most garages that people have on average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is it any good? I'm a huge fan of Myst (namely realMyst: Masterpiece Edition) and The Talos Principle interests me, for what it's worth.


It is very short, I beat it like in two hours. So best to grab it for cheap. Talos Principle is the next game I plan to play this week after I get some of my CS homework done first.


----------



## Choggs396

Wow, I really need to build a new rig. Been outta the current gaming scene waayyyy to long :/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> It is very short, I beat it like in two hours. So best to grab it for cheap. Talos Principle is the next game I plan to play this week after I get some of my CS homework done first.


Will do. 2 hours for the usual $20 won't fly by me.

I have only run the benchmark of The Talos Principle which shows some gameplay, it reminds me of Portal. Don't think Pneuma is anything like that.

More glorious UE4 screenshots, this time from Unreal Tournament 4 Alpha. Runs at over 120 FPS on my system, except a small area on one map which drops to 110.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Will do. 2 hours for the usual $20 won't fly by me.
> 
> I have only run the benchmark of The Talos Principle which shows some gameplay, it reminds me of Portal. Don't think Pneuma is anything like that.


Just started on Talos, definitely more polished and so far liking it. Got that Myst feel for sure. Only got past the first 1st level at the moment. Have to hold off on it since the foldathon starts tomorrow so my Tis will be busy on that instead.

Kind of glad I got Pneuma during a bundle sale.

Some screenies of the 1st area in Talos.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Just started on Talos, definitely more polished and so far liking it. Got that Myst feel for sure. Only got past the first 1st level at the moment. Have to hold off on it since the foldathon starts tomorrow so my Tis will be busy on that instead.
> 
> Kind of glad I got Pneuma during a bundle sale.
> 
> Some screenies of the 1st area in Talos.


Serious Engine 4 is good stuff, one of the better engines out there. The Vulkan implementation needs work though but I'm sure it'll improve in their engine/future engines. Croteam cares about PC game development perhaps more than anyone, they really go out of their way polishing their games and providing countless settings and options. Here is an image just showing their GPU options.



Wish more studios were like them.


----------



## ShortySmalls

One of the screenshots i took in yesterday's EVE-Online battle that ended up with 6 dead titans.

From a PL Legion + Erebus pilot


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *HITMAN (2016) EP4 - ULTRAWIDE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't tease me Bro. I am awating my internet to get hooked up tom morning. Ugh! I want to play the new map so bad!

TCO


----------



## Brulf

Paragon


----------



## Ithanul

The Talos Principle

Getting a little farther in the game.


----------



## Brulf

Paragon


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have yet to play the first two. But I have notice the enemies are dumb as rocks in the game.
> 
> I may sooner or later get around to playing the other two.


They are getting remastered so you should definitely give them a try, a lot more immersive and coherent when compared to infinite.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> They are getting remastered so you should definitely give them a try, a lot more immersive and coherent when compared to infinite.


I have both in my backlog. I will get around to them sooner or later.

Right now Talos Principle has my full attention. Been a good long while since I had a good 3D puzzle game like this.

More screenies of it. Warning, a few may give away solutions. I will spoiler those.



Stuck on those two. Will give a try later.






Spoiler: Warning: Solution to a puzzle









Spoiler: Other screenies


----------



## n4p0l3onic

deus ex mankind divided with the usual inconsistent cutscenes format seen on an ultrawide display


----------



## sti228

*Assetto Corsa*






















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deacon

Well I'm wrapping up Mass Effect, here is the last Screenshots, moving on to Mass Effect 2:








Spoiler: Spoiler! If you never played ME don't open it, also if you never played it...your an idiot....Go play it now.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hitman













TCO


----------



## jim2point0

*No Man's Sky*. More Ultrawide love.












That's it for me with this game! Deus Ex is out


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Some O' Dat Grid 2

TCO


----------



## Charcharo

Something from me. Some are vanilla, others are with me playing with AA in Crimson Control (8x SSAA, killed my fps).





















Tell me what ya think !


----------



## sterik01

Rise of the Tomb Raider 3440x1440 ultra wide. It really is the new standard:thumb:

I wish cut scense would be in 21:9








settings.. seeing nothing less than 40fps. Vsync On.


----------



## kx11

Deus EX


----------



## Somasonic

Couple more *Mars War Logs* - SweetFX




Currently playing *Star Wolves 3 Civil War* - Reshade + SweetFX.
Quirky like the rest of the series but lots of fun. Wish I could remove the HUD, with it's moody atmosphere I think it would be a candidate for some great shots.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more Doom


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^ I just completed that same level!


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


__
https://flic.kr/p/LwYWTQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/LwYXJs


__
https://flic.kr/p/LwYXsf


__
https://flic.kr/p/LwYX6d


__
https://flic.kr/p/KseVpx


----------



## SLOWION

No Man's Sky


----------



## jim2point0

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided*

Too busy playing the game to be bothered with screenshots. There haven't been too many "wow" moments yet, but it's fun as hell (as these games always are).


----------



## Deacon

Here's my Mass Effect 2 playthrough with HR texture mod ALOT, sadly there's only one in wide because I messed up the screenshot configuration and only realized it was only taking ss of the main monitor to late in the game. Enjoy



Spoiler: Warning large amount of pictures



































































































Now on to Mass Effect 3, still need to mod it before starting the Playthrough....


----------



## th3illusiveman

Lol, reminds me of my massive Mass effect screenshot cache. So here are some (23 images)

All games at max, with texture packs and supersampled (still managed 120 FPS constant)

ME1








ME2











ME3


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## Newbie2009

More Doom - such a good game


----------



## n4p0l3onic

mankind diivided


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Lol, reminds me of my massive Mass effect screenshot cache. So here are some (23 images)
> 
> All games at max, with texture packs and supersampled (still managed 120 FPS constant)


Yeah I only moded ME2 and ME3, I still like ME1 more because for a nearly 10 year old game it looks amazing maxed out and with supersampling, and ME1 is the most immersive of the 3 to me.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Got back into Skyrim [modded! - how else would you play it]

Didn't take long for my innocent little mage college student to go from this....



to this vampire arch-mage...


----------



## CryphicKing

BF1 beta & Mankind divided 4k


----------



## Wovermars1996

Overwatch


----------



## Wovermars1996

Moar Overwatch


----------



## pez

Mei is life. I used my wall in a match yesterday to keep the enemy inside their spawn for a last second victory yesterday and a guy on the other team responded with. 'MEINALD TRUMP!' I lost it so hard.


----------



## Deacon

Here are mine in 4960x1600 glory, small problem tho my graphics card gets hammerd with everything maxed out here lol 10fps.... I can manage 60 fps with everything near max at 2560x1600 but add the extra 2 monitors and memory goes out the window, can barely maintain 60fps with everything on low at 4960x1600 Enjoy


----------



## Kenshiro 26

*Crysis 3* [21:9]


----------



## IMI4tth3w

*Fortify*
Base i designed; prototyped in Fortify


*Rust*
Here is the base (designed in fortify) actually built in a live server in Rust along with some scenery
I tried to use DSR to get higher res screen shots but apparently that's not how it works lol


----------



## CryphicKing

more BF1 4k max setting, I'm slightly disappointment that there's little graphical enhancement since star war BF, if not worse, but with the short production time Dice have, it's not completely unexpected


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> more BF1 4k max setting, I'm slightly disappointment that there's little graphical enhancement since star war BF, if not worse, but with the short production time Dice have, it's not completely unexpected


Besides, both of those games still look better than perhaps every other released game.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I had no idea that 42% was native res, so I was so confused why it was running so poorly with res scale at 100% at first







. Loving the gameplay so far....pre-order/day 1 for me so far. I'm just concerned there will be no campaign...much like SWBF.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I had no idea that 42% was native res, so I was so confused why it was running so poorly with res scale at 100% at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loving the gameplay so far....pre-order/day 1 for me so far. I'm just concerned there will be no campaign...much like SWBF.


42% is native?
ohhh that explains the low framerate


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> 42% is native?
> ohhh that explains the low framerate


lol yeah....I had to look it up because I figured there was no way it could possibly be *that* crazy.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Besides, both of those games still look better than perhaps every other released game.


among massive MP shooters it looks very good, destruction upgrade alone have me sold. but still I've came across many better looking games out there.

more BF1 BF4 and forza 4k


----------



## sterik01

bf 1 3440x1440 on sig rig. Not impressed, might not be preordering this title.


----------



## BradleyW

*DEUS EX: Mankind Divided - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I had no idea that 42% was native res, so I was so confused why it was running so poorly with res scale at 100% at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Loving the gameplay so far....pre-order/day 1 for me so far. I'm just concerned there will be no campaign...much like SWBF.


Dude, it has a single player campaign, it's been confirmed since it was 1st announced!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Dude, it has a single player campaign, it's been confirmed since it was 1st announced!!!


I do recall hearing that, but I just wanted it to be something with a bit of substance. I'm ok with the half-baked campaigns fo the last however many BFs, but SWBF not having one stung







. Just want something fun, is all







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> among massive MP shooters it looks very good, destruction upgrade alone have me sold. but still I've came across many better looking games out there.


You've come across many games you find more pleasing to your eyes, not more games with better technical graphical fidelity (I'm not convinced there are any although I have yet to see the game in person).


----------



## Saq

Beam.NG



Postal 2 multiplayer


----------



## BradleyW

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - ULTRAWIDE - Ultra Preset*


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA 5 8K

https://gfycat.com/WeeklyRigidGoldfinch

https://gfycat.com/ExemplaryLongHarrierhawk


----------



## kx11

GTA V

10000x5000











__
https://flic.kr/p/rkR1d6


----------



## xxroxx

this shots are insane!


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more DOOM


----------



## kx11

Paragon

Reshade
SRWE


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Liero


----------



## Strix2206

Showcase of my heavily modded TES V: Skyrim







More screenshots here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Krzych04650

*Mad Max 3440x1440*
(screenshots in spoiler)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Great game, I didn't expect that much from it. Graphics, performance, open world, combat, driving, even story, everything is well made. There are some slight bugs and inconsistencies, but apart from that the game is really pleasing, so well made, so well optimized, even storyline can get engaging and emotional, especially at the end, which I didn't expect from this game at all.


----------



## boredgunner

Obduction, Cyan's latest game (the people who made Myst and Riven).












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@ Boredgunner

Gorgeous, whats the objective?

TCO


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> @ Boredgunner
> 
> Gorgeous, whats the objective?
> 
> TCO


You are transported to a strange, mesmerizing, alien world. Freely explore and interact with the environment (with zero hand holding) to find out what this place is, how you got here, what happened here. Gameplay revolves around practical puzzles, exploration, and putting the pieces of the story together yourself. A lot like Myst (I highly recommend realMyst: Masterpiece Edition as well) but less puzzles and more exploration on a larger scale.

No game has left my jaw on the floor this much, and this is purely because of the environment. Unreal Engine 4's state of the art fidelity combined with Cyan's legendary art design taken to a new level = mind blown to never before seen proportions. I'm walking around feeling like an ant, interacting with alien technology. My frame rate with my main sig rig is 90-115 FPS for those wondering.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 1. Sorry for a lot of samey looking shots. They were all taken from a single session. I've been too busy playing it and having fun


----------



## Somasonic

Damn that is one _outstanding_ looking game


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Obduction, Cyan's latest game (the people who made Myst and Riven).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, what a pleasant surprise! Totally forgot about this game, glad its now out. Thought it wasn't coming out anytime soon but glad I was wrong.

How is it?


----------



## sterik01

might try Obduction:thumb:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Wow, what a pleasant surprise! Totally forgot about this game, glad its now out. Thought it wasn't coming out anytime soon but glad I was wrong.
> 
> How is it?


My jaw is still on the floor from my session last night! Less puzzles than Myst, with the puzzles being simpler and more practical and involving more travelling. More exploration on a larger scale; its hub is probably somewhere around 20x the size of Myst island? Hard to say, Myst island was never meant to be big though.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## boredgunner

^ I would reduce the bloom and DOF, and then that'd look fantastic.

Some more Obduction:


----------



## Deacon

So already started my ME3 playthrough, modding this game was a royal pain but it looks pretty good, running @ 4960x1600 everything max out and manage some AA, can't force downsampling because I'm using SoftTh but well, enjoy



And the rest:



Spoiler: Many Many Screenshots


----------



## kx11

HomeFront : the Revolution


----------



## SLOWION

Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## BradleyW

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - ULTRAWIDE*


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*









*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*







*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Timu

Homefront: The Revolution


----------



## boredgunner

Obduction














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

We Happy Few

Reshade
PS Content aware
Debug console commands


----------



## .theMetal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Homefront: The Revolution






I decided to download it as well. Looks like it is well worth my 24 dollars on steam, it's much like farcry 3/4: Open world sort of capture points, I'm really into this type of game lately!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> My jaw is still on the floor from my session last night! Less puzzles than Myst, with the puzzles being simpler and more practical and involving more travelling. More exploration on a larger scale; its hub is probably somewhere around 20x the size of Myst island? Hard to say, Myst island was never meant to be big though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You are transported to a strange, mesmerizing, alien world. Freely explore and interact with the environment (with zero hand holding) to find out what this place is, how you got here, what happened here. Gameplay revolves around practical puzzles, exploration, and putting the pieces of the story together yourself. A lot like Myst (I highly recommend realMyst: Masterpiece Edition as well) but less puzzles and more exploration on a larger scale.
> 
> No game has left my jaw on the floor this much, and this is purely because of the environment. Unreal Engine 4's state of the art fidelity combined with Cyan's legendary art design taken to a new level = mind blown to never before seen proportions. I'm walking around feeling like an ant, interacting with alien technology. My frame rate with my main sig rig is 90-115 FPS for those wondering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is great to hear, however I distant myself from such puzzle games mostly after having played The Witness, games where it gets frustratingly hard or very difficult, preventing further progression is something I cant appreciate. The Witness while beauitful, mystical and well executed was too difficult for me as well as way too monotonous, I was able to complete only a small fraction of the game because the difficulty got so hard that I didnt even bother any more despite maybe having the ability to solve the later puzzles by dedicating significant amounts of time. I also hate getting stuck in puzzle games, I quickly lose motivation and interest to keep trying to solve that one puzzle. I guess this type of games are not for me despite the fact that I really enjoy mystery, atmosphere and exploration based games with loads of immersion.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is great to hear, however I distant myself from such puzzle games mostly after having played The Witness, games where it gets frustratingly hard or very difficult, preventing further progression is something I cant appreciate. The Witness while beauitful, mystical and well executed was too difficult for me as well as way too monotonous, I was able to complete only a small fraction of the game because the difficulty got so hard that I didnt even bother any more despite maybe having the ability to solve the later puzzles by dedicating significant amounts of time. I also hate getting stuck in puzzle games, I quickly lose motivation and interest to keep trying to solve that one puzzle. I guess this type of games are not for me despite the fact that I really enjoy mystery, atmosphere and exploration based games with loads of immersion.


Not all puzzle games are the same, just like Counter-Strike is nothing like ArmA. The Witness being monotonous is a well known issue with it, whereas it isn't at all a problem with realMyst: Masterpiece Edition and is only a problem in one part of Obduction.


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more DOOM


----------



## Newbie2009

Some More Witcher 3


----------



## Krzych04650

*EVERSPACE*, looks interesting. So far early access (ofc I didn't pay for it), I will surely check this game out once it is out properly. So far the game is in quite good state, there are not that many performance issues for early access, plus it supports 21:9 already, so there is a good chance that developers are serious about themselves and players.


----------



## GoLDii3

For Honor Alpha


----------



## Kenshiro 26

_*Arkham Knight*_ [21:9]


----------



## ShortySmalls

Been playing a lot of "The Crew" since i got it free a couple days ago.


----------



## Lhotse

Enderal

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160914205455_1_zpskxarxcic.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160914222946_1_zpsxcjcj3qz.jpg.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20160915220533_1_zpsctqfiopn.jpg.html


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> For Honor Alpha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there no NDA on this build?

TCO

EDIT: Found the article stating it is free to publish


----------



## nasmith2000

nba 2k17 (+ reshade)


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## Wovermars1996

Stranded Deep


----------



## Deacon

So here it is the final screenshots from my Mass Effect playthrough all 3 games 64h combine, now I'm ready for Andromeda, enjoy....





Spoiler: Spoiler and a ALLOT of screenshots


----------



## faizreds

Fallout 4



FO4 War Tags mod


----------



## TheCautiousOne

And.......... Cossacks 3 is here











TCO


----------



## BradleyW

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided [ULTRAWIDE]*


----------



## jim2point0

Abzu


----------



## Cybertox

*Cossacks 3*

























http://i.imgur.com/***oOJ4.jpg


----------



## kx11

Forza Horizon 3

in-game photo mode


----------



## Saq

Virginia


----------



## kx11

FH3


----------



## kx11

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Fifa 17







TCO


----------



## kx11

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## pez

I know this is only for ss's, but how are you liking FH3 kx11? I saw that they did 21:9 support so I'm very interested. Do you feel 'singleplayer' is enough of a singleplayer campaign to be worth the money? I.e. I don't want it to feel like SWBF 'singleplayer'. (feel free to PM if you feel more appropriate)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I know this is only for ss's, but how are you liking FH3 kx11? I saw that they did 21:9 support so I'm very interested. Do you feel 'singleplayer' is enough of a singleplayer campaign to be worth the money? I.e. I don't want it to feel like SWBF 'singleplayer'. (feel free to PM if you feel more appropriate)


the game is fun and looks so good , too bad the performance of the game is weird (not with me ) that it punishes your CPU/GPU for no reason even at lower settings

for me it's smooth sailing since i have an overkill hardware running the game

also driving wheels are no supported yet , maybe after a patch or two it'll be perfect on PC


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the game is fun and looks so good , too bad the performance of the game is weird (not with me ) that it punishes your CPU/GPU for no reason even at lower settings
> 
> for me it's smooth sailing since i have an overkill hardware running the game
> 
> also driving wheels are no supported yet , maybe after a patch or two it'll be perfect on PC


Short and to the point, thanks







. Are you playing this primarily SP or online/MP?


----------



## kx11

SP mostly against drivavtars


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> SP mostly against drivavtars


Ok, now I'll stop babbling







. Thank you much, good sir!


----------



## Cybertox

*Cossacks 3*
_Austria_


----------



## kx11

NFS 2016


----------



## Newbie2009

Need for speed looks lovely, is it any good though?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Need for speed looks lovely, is it any good though?


Its the best looking arcade racer which runs very well which is a rarity these days. It does however have a rather limited cars list and a relatively limited map. Story mode is not to be taken seriously. Tuning and customization however is the best there is currently on the market, especially visual customization. Definitely a game I would recommend.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its the best looking arcade racers which runs very well which is a rarity these days. It does however have a rather limited cars list and a relatively limited map. Story mode is not to be taken seriously. Tuning and customization however is the best there is currently on the market, especially visual customization. Definitely a game I would recommend.


Are they still requiring an always online internet connection to play it? I really want to play the game, but that one bit there just turns me off. Or, are they ever going to code it out of the game later? I don't care about the MP, I just want a fun arcade racer to play.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Are they still requiring an always online internet connection to play it? I really want to play the game, but that one bit there just turns me off. Or, are they ever going to code it out of the game later? I don't care about the MP, I just want a fun arcade racer to play.


It still requires an online connection but I am not sure whether it is used for authentication only or for assets streaming as well.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## boredgunner

The Talos Principle - Road to Gehenna.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It still requires an online connection but I am not sure whether it is used for authentication only or for assets streaming as well.


Darn, o well, seems I will wait till it hits bargain bin or a bundle. Not willing to pay a lot of money to a game that requires such.

By my understanding from reading up on it. The game uses it for events and comparing runs with friends and such. Which to me is pointless since I have no interest in the online side in majority of games. Tend to be mostly SP player.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Need for speed looks lovely, is it any good though?


It's good for screenshots and that's about it.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed I 3440x1440
*

Surprisingly well playing game for its age. I expected much less smooth gameplay than in newer games, but I turns out that there is very little difference versus the newest AC games. Never really tried this series, only a bit of Syndicate, but this first part was good. I will play other AC games. Even graphically AC I looks quite good, it has to be really amazing looking game in 2007. Not that good for screenshots though, probably due to very basic lighting, but here are few:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Story was also quite good, it didn't manage to make me go too emotional about it like some games did, like Witcher 3, Mad Max or Castlevania, but it was good. Looking forward to next AC games, will start second part tomorrow. Third person open world rpg games is what I like the most, so I guess this series is somewhat mandatory for me. So far so good.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Please delete racist mod.


----------



## umeng2002

Ass Creed II is where it's at.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Play the second one if you liked this one, that one made me love the AC games, the story of that character is IMO the best in the whole series.


Yea I can see that in trailers already, this should be much better and much more intense game in terms of story. I just got the game, starting today.


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


__
https://flic.kr/p/ML4sCR



__
https://flic.kr/p/MQpfxQ



__
https://flic.kr/p/MQpgT5



__
https://flic.kr/p/ML4tqn



__
https://flic.kr/p/MQpff5


----------



## CryphicKing

crysis 2 SDK right? I think I have that map 2.

outlast 2 and recore 4k, outlast 2's graphic upgrade over the first is mind blowing


----------



## Brulf

Mirrors Edge Catalyst 4K


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> crysis 2 SDK right? I think I have that map 2.
> 
> outlast 2 and recore 4k, outlast 2's graphic upgrade over the first is mind blowing


Played the first Outlast game and I thought it was one of the best horror games I've ever played, Played the demo to Outlast 2 and It was absolutely terrifying.


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> crysis 2 SDK right? I think I have that map 2.


Not Crysis 2, Custom map hillroads for the original crysis.


----------



## Cybertox

*Cossacks 3*
_Russia_


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed II 3440x1440*

Some important improvements from the first part and unfortunately some decreasements. Overall very good game, but still not using full potential of this series that is really an amazing concept, there are just some issues with executing it and putting everything together.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

After the misstep that was Judgement, it's good to have Gears back.
*Gears of War 4* [Windows 10]


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*
> 
> After the misstep that was Judgement, it's good to have Gears back.
> *Gears of War 4* [Windows 10]


What's that your using bottom right to display info? also looks good been meaning to play the gears of war series never tried them


----------



## davcc22

revisting skyrim with all the graphics mods runs ok on a 7870 i guess


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> What's that your using bottom right to display info? also looks good been meaning to play the gears of war series never tried them


It's the in-game stats display, unfortunately 3rd party apps don't work with Win10 games yet.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Played the first Outlast game and I thought it was one of the best horror games I've ever played, Played the demo to Outlast 2 and It was absolutely terrifying.


I didn't like the first one, but OL2's demo was pretty amazing. the graphic overhaul is ridiculous









Mafia III 4k, very dated visual unfortunately.







And Gears of the war4 is probably the most visually impressive game i've seen on PC, maybe even better than the last tomb raider. only watched my colleague to play early access, my won't unlock till 11th


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> And Gears of the war4 is probably the most visually impressive game i've seen on PC, maybe even better than the last tomb raider. only watched my colleague to play early access, my won't unlock till 11th


???

It looks average, not to say outdated. Nothing super impressive, thats for sure. Bare minimum of what any game calling itself AAA should have these days.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the first one, but OL2's demo was pretty amazing. the graphic overhaul is ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mafia III 4k, very dated visual unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gears of the war4 is probably the most visually impressive game i've seen on PC, maybe even better than the last tomb raider. only watched my colleague to play early access, my won't unlock till 11th


Is this maxed out? If so, which resolution?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this maxed out? If so, which resolution?


Res is 4K per his post you quoted







.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> ???
> 
> It looks average, not to say outdated. Nothing super impressive, thats for sure. Bare minimum of what any game calling itself AAA should have these days.


I used to think it looks average when I just looked at the screenshots and recent footage, but get your eyes on the real thing is not the same. You will have waves of ppl posting screenshots on here praise how amazing it looked by next tuesday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this maxed out? If so, which resolution?


4k like above poster said, yes, as maxed as possible(unfortunately you don't have many options to choose form to begin with) res below 4k will have a blur effect to the overall image quality, and the team really made sure you won't be enjoy this game, I don't have much good thing to say about mafia 3.

Quantum break, the most hardware demanding game I ever played.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 3














































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Quantum break, the most hardware demanding game I ever played.


You should try Forza Apex. You can get it on the Windows Store for free.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I used to think it looks average when I just looked at the screenshots and recent footage, but get your eyes on the real thing is not the same. You will have waves of ppl posting screenshots on here praise how amazing it looked by next tuesday.
> 4k like above poster said, yes, as maxed as possible(unfortunately you don't have many options to choose form to begin with) res below 4k will have a blur effect to the overall image quality, and the team really made sure you won't be enjoy this game, I don't have much good thing to say about mafia 3.


Yeah but isnt it upscaled from 720P like most are stating? Either way the game looks hideous, in 2017 I would expect something vastly superior in terms of graphical fidelity, even for an open-world game.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

*Gears of War 4* [21:9]


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah but isnt it upscaled from 720P like most are stating? Either way the game looks hideous, in 2017 I would expect something vastly superior in terms of graphical fidelity, even for an open-world game.


i think you guys are talking about two diff. games now.

I'm like 99% sure cryphic king is talking gears 4, and you're talking mafia 3


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> I used to think it looks average when I just looked at the screenshots and recent footage, but get your eyes on the real thing is not the same. You will have waves of ppl posting screenshots on here praise how amazing it looked by next tuesday.
> 4k like above poster said, yes, as maxed as possible(unfortunately you don't have many options to choose form to begin with) res below 4k will have a blur effect to the overall image quality, *and the team really made sure you won't be enjoy this game, I don't have much good thing to say about mafia 3*.


That's a real shame, Mafia is one of my favorite series. How's the story? It looks to me like this might just cashing in on the Mafia name...


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> That's a real shame, Mafia is one of my favorite series. How's the story? It looks to me like this might just cashing in on the Mafia name...


The story and atmosphere is supposed to be pretty good, it's just that the mechanics and all of the shiny stuff doesn't keep up with it. Some console players say that it looks like a last gen game.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> The story and atmosphere is supposed to be pretty good, it's just that the mechanics and all of the shiny stuff doesn't keep up with it. Some console players say that it looks like a last gen game.


In terms of performance, this game is not able to hold stable 60 FPS on LOWEST SETTINGS on 980 Ti on 3440x1440. You need to try really really hard to find a game that runs so bad. Maybe except for Quantum Broken, but this game at least doesn't look like last gen.


----------



## Tisser12

*Fallout 4*
(Pretty heavily modded)
_Windows 7 1080p_
Not the most graphically crazy game ever, but I think with the mods I've got so far, it's looking pretty nice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> That's a real shame, Mafia is one of my favorite series. How's the story? It looks to me like this might just cashing in on the Mafia name...


Story is ok, but I don't like the way they narrate it, long and tedious cut scene(all pre-rendered) small and locked up mission environment, the best part of the game is probably shooting, but then potato AI, small ammo count and bad control doesn't make it very enjoyable, plus the game never felt like an open world game, so don't even think about GTA kind quality, even watchdog's city felt more alive and dynamic

gear4 4k too bad no SLI for UWS games, so 30-40 fps on a single 980TI, still very 4kable.


----------



## pez

Looks great...are you playing with controller or M+KB? Pretty sure I may be picking this up later today.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks great...are you playing with controller or M+KB? Pretty sure I may be picking this up later today.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say he's playing with the M+KB, based on the fact that the 5th screenshot shows the [C] prompt on the bottom. That would be an Xbox controller button if he was using a gamepad.


----------



## CryphicKing

Playing with MS+KB is correct, but you can also do MS+KB on consoles for most games just want to put it out there.

To my surprise, PC version doesn't support HDR, just like horizon 3 for some dumb reason







I'm playing on the same 4k TV and top tier 9 series card does support HDR, so the only problem is on the content. Hopefully they will patch it later

So lately I ended up playing both on X1 S, HDR IMHO is the most next gen feature out there, it's not something you can unseen after laid your eyes on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Forza Horizon 3
> 
> You should try Forza Apex. You can get it on the Windows Store for free.


You mean horize 3 right? apex it's one of the few games hits 4k/60fps on a single card and never skip a beat(highest setting of course) I posted apex's screenshot before with , horizen3 took more horse power to run, but not bad


----------



## kx11

Quantum Break

HattiWatt1 tools
Reshade


----------



## Wovermars1996

Witch Mercy wallpaper anyone?

Captured by me
Link to uncompressed .bmp https://goo.gl/photos/UN5wtXhWDZS67u5E8


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say he's playing with the M+KB, based on the fact that the 5th screenshot shows the [C] prompt on the bottom. That would be an Xbox controller button if he was using a gamepad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Playing with MS+KB is correct, but you can also do MS+KB on consoles for most games just want to put it out there.
> 
> To my surprise, PC version doesn't support HDR, just like horizon 3 for some dumb reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing on the same 4k TV and top tier 9 series card does support HDR, so the only problem is on the content. Hopefully they will patch it later
> 
> So lately I ended up playing both on X1 S, HDR IMHO is the most next gen feature out there, it's not something you can unseen after laid your eyes on it.
> You mean horize 3 right? apex it's one of the few games hits 4k/60fps on a single card and never skip a beat(highest setting of course) I posted apex's screenshot before with , horizen3 took more horse power to run, but not bad


Ah, I hadn't looked that closely







. I just didn't know if it was useful or not for someone who primarily PC games. I.e. I tend to notice that friends that have been console games don't notice input lag such as most PC gamers and the like do







.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> You mean horize 3 right? apex it's one of the few games hits 4k/60fps on a single card and never skip a beat(highest setting of course) I posted apex's screenshot before with , horizen3 took more horse power to run, but not bad


No, I meant Apex. It's one of the few DX12 games that is optimized properly.

It can really push even the most powerful hardware if you run it at max settings on Rio or Yas Marina with 16 cars.


----------



## kzone75

*Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Witch Mercy wallpaper anyone?
> 
> Captured by me
> Link to uncompressed .bmp https://goo.gl/photos/UN5wtXhWDZS67u5E8


*Pharah nosebleeds violently*


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the Tomb Raider - such a beautiful game, I don't want to complete it.


----------



## sti228

*Ride 2*














Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Brotherhood 3440x1440*

Great improvement from AC II in almost every way, amazing game, this is what I want to see from Asssassin's Creed.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Then you'll really like Revelations too.^^^


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Then you'll really like Revelations too.^^^


Yea I already bought and downloaded it, will start tomorrow. I will finish this series in one month, haha







No I won't, I will need to wait for new most powerful cards in early 2017. From what I remember those games are running well up to AC III, not sure if including. In Black Flag I had serious issues with maintaining [email protected] FPS on 980 Ti, so I surely won't be able to play it on Fury on such high res.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Yea I already bought and downloaded it, will start tomorrow. I will finish this series in one month, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I won't, I will need to wait for new most powerful cards in early 2017. From what I remember those games are running well up to AC III, not sure if including. In Black Flag I had serious issues with maintaining [email protected] FPS on 980 Ti, so I surely won't be able to play it on Fury on such high res.


Black flag was beautiful. One of the best looking Creed Games. (I played it on PS4 though) never on Pc unfortunately.

TCO


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2

photomode


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Mafia. Swamp. And getting chased by the Gator.




TCO


----------



## boredgunner

Shadow Warrior 2 using photo mode.


----------



## Saq

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Great improvement from AC II in almost every way, amazing game, this is what I want to see from Asssassin's Creed.


I don't know, I liked AC II a bit more.

But I'll start Revelations in a few weeks.

I'll be in Italy in a few months, so I hope to see how it holds up to the Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Somasonic

*Fallout 4* (Modded).

Me and Piper rocking the Commonwealth and beyond.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I don't know, I liked AC II a bit more.
> 
> But I'll start Revelations in a few weeks.
> 
> I'll be in Italy in a few months, so I hope to see how it holds up to the Assassin's Creed II


One thing in which AC II is better is world variety, you get more cities, including 2 major ones. In Brotherhood you get only Rome and some secondary villages for side missions.

But in every other way there is a huge grap between them in favor of ACB. Graphics - huge difference in texture quality, LOD, especially LOD, AC II has horribly bad LOD and is filled with terrible quality textures that are loading to proper ones only in front of your Face. And another huge difference is character quality, just look at Cristina or especially Catarina Sforza from AC II and compare to ACB. Any character basically. Huge huge difference. General consistency, or however else you would call it, ACB is just believable, well thought, polished, while AC II has many inconsistencies that are breaking immersion, especially last two sequences look like they were made in haste. To name one or two such inconsistencies, for example you go through Forli during siege, kill some soliders with Machiavelli, Catarina and her soliders, and after you kill enemies her soliders are staying over bodies and saying "what happened? who did this?" like city guards. Or you fight fat Boriga, he is surrounded by all of the Assassins from this game, and yet he runs away. Things like that are taking me out of the game completely. Combat is also significantly improved in ACB. AC II has a great story and atmosphere behind it, but it falls short in things I mentioned. ACB is much more polished and well thought game with much bigger attention to important things, while playing it I had a feeling that my every complain about AC II was listened to and cared of. There were like no distractions (expect my save got damaged in the middle of the story







, hopefully there are hundreds of saves fot this game in web), just pure enjoying the game. AC II with its story, but made like ACB, would be almost flawless, but now its like 7.5/10 for me, ACB is 9/10.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> One thing in which AC II is better is world variety, you get more cities, including 2 major ones. In Brotherhood you get only Rome and some secondary villages for side missions.
> 
> But in every other way there is a huge grap between them in favor of ACB. Graphics - huge difference in texture quality, LOD, especially LOD, AC II has horribly bad LOD and is filled with terrible quality textures that are loading to proper ones only in front of your Face. And another huge difference is character quality, just look at Cristina or especially Catarina Sforza from AC II and compare to ACB. Any character basically. Huge huge difference. General consistency, or however else you would call it, ACB is just believable, well thought, polished, while AC II has many inconsistencies that are breaking immersion, especially last two sequences look like they were made in haste. To name one or two such inconsistencies, for example you go through Forli during siege, kill some soliders with Machiavelli, Catarina and her soliders, and after you kill enemies her soliders are staying over bodies and saying "what happened? who did this?" like city guards. Or you fight fat Boriga, he is surrounded by all of the Assassins from this game, and yet he runs away. Things like that are taking me out of the game completely. Combat is also significantly improved in ACB. AC II has a great story and atmosphere behind it, but it falls short in things I mentioned. ACB is much more polished and well thought game with much bigger attention to important things, while playing it I had a feeling that my every complain about AC II was listened to and cared of. There were like no distractions (expect my save got damaged in the middle of the story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , hopefully there are hundreds of saves fot this game in web), just pure enjoying the game. AC II with its story, but made like ACB, would be almost flawless, but now its like 7.5/10 for me, ACB is 9/10.


Yeah, true, from a technical perspective it's better, but as you pointed out, I think I liked the variety better in ACII - and the story.


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


















taking screenshots with photomode doesn't capture full details so going old school with msi AB is the best solution for now


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Strix2206

*Modding Skyrim - WIP*















*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## inedenimadam

Picked up Metro 2033 Redux and Metro LL Redux on steam for 8 bucks in a bundle. Game looks pretty good with a little SweetFX, but I might need to turn on SMAA instead of FXAA.

Metro2033 Redux


----------



## boredgunner

^ Pretty good with a little SweetFX? Hah. They are still some of the best looking games out there in terms of technical fidelity. Looking good, that's one of the very best shooter franchises out there so I hope you enjoy it.

Some more Shadow Warrior 2.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ Pretty good with a little SweetFX? Hah. They are still some of the best looking games out there in terms of technical fidelity. Looking good, that's one of the very best shooter franchises out there so I hope you enjoy it.


I played a bit of 2033 a few years back on a buddy's rig, so I knew what I was getting. No doubt it has aged well. Not quite satisfied with SweetFX settings, but getting there.


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the Tomb Raider - blood ties dlc


----------



## Murphy Dog

GOW4


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 1


----------



## umeng2002

DICE is getting the trophy for best graphics over the past year between Battlefront and BF1.


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## jim2point0

Battlefield 1 - just a few shots after spending 5 minutes in this map



















Couple from Shadow Warrior 2 as well





































I keep forgetting there's a photo mode in that game. I just want to run around and kill stuff. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Revelations 3440x1440*

Quality of some screenshots got smashed quite significantly after upload, especially foggy ones, I don't know why.

Game itself is very good, maybe not as good as Brotherhood in general, but has its charm, more variety, but much less content.Very enjoyable, but ends quickly, it took me only two days to finish it.










Btw, anyone knows performance difference between Revelations and AC III? I am sure that I won't be able to play Black Flag on my Fury on 3440x1440, I will need to upgrade first, but how about AC III? There was an engine upgrade with AC III right? Is it significantly more demanding than Revelations?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Battlefield 1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This looks like singleplayer....how is it?


----------



## 222Panther222

Bioshock Infinite
Can't see why that game needed a "remaster", really...






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Can't see why that game needed a "remaster", really..


It didn't get one.

The Bioshock Collection simply has the PC Infinite ported over to the PS4 and X1.

The PS360 Bioshock Infinite versions were horrid compared to the PC release.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Lhotse

Battlefield 1

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/bf1 2016-10-18 00-24-37-27_zpse8rzimtl.png.html


----------



## Saq

Aragami




Dayz


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple Shots of Miscreated to compare to the DayZ shots directly above.







TCO


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed III 3440x1440*

Game runs like crap, there is just no way for something to run worse than this game. I saw something like that only once or twice in my life, and it was in some MMOs build on archaic engines that wasn't able to hold modern content that was implemented to the game xx years after release. You look left - 120 FPS, you look right - 32 FPS. You run - 60 FPS, you jump - 35 FPS. Just a complete disaster









But game itself is great, well it had to be because after seeing this kind of performance in some average game I wouldn't even waste an hour playing it. So far I played only base game and basically only main story, it took around 15 hours, but I really enjoyed the game. You "just" need to live with CRAZY framerate fluctuations and generally horrible performance regardless of your hardware, changing settings or resolutions does almost nothing for improving performance, you can bring settings to freaking PS3 level and downgrade resolution to 1080p and you will still get the same crap. Game is 9/10, but with this performance, 7/10 at max, I still don't know how I managed to play it and most shockingly enjoy it with this kind of performance. It has to be really good.


----------



## CryphicKing

BF1 4k ridiculously good

will take a week off just to play this


----------



## kx11

Batman AK

photomode

nothing fancy here


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## CryphicKing

arkham knight was definitely one of the best looking game back in 2015.

more BF1


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> arkham knight was definitely one of the best looking game back in 2015.


UE3 is still sexy

Quantum Break

Reshade 3.0.3
Hattiwatt1 tools


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> UE3 is still sexy


It is but I hope nobody is using it anymore. UE4 has been out for a while now and is better in every way and then some.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> BF1 4k ridiculously good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> will take a week off just to play this


*Drools uncontrollably all over desk*

DEFF buying this game. Slightly dissapointed I've heard the campaign is very short, but hoping my extremely slow internet is at least capable of allowing me to sorta enjoy the multiplayer.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> *Drools uncontrollably all over desk*
> 
> DEFF buying this game. Slightly dissapointed I've heard the campaign is very short, but hoping my extremely slow internet is at least capable of allowing me to sorta enjoy the multiplayer.


campaign is reasonably long, and variety is great too. but who buys battlefield to play SP? Once I hooked onto operation mode, I hardly remember SP even exit







. This is definitely the finest BF game yet.


----------



## Tisser12

I mean, I really hope I can have a blast in the multiplayer, but my internet is slow. Like, terribly slow. Like Sloth from the goonies slow. So I have to see how well my connection goes before I can get my hopes up for full on mulitplayer. I'm a great FPS player, was in the top 50 players in the world for Hardcore Kill confirmed on Black ops and Black ops 2 for a long time, but then I moved and my internet got a LOT slower, I still do decently, but generally dont' play online games anymore because it's really hard with the increased graphics putting more and more of a strain on my 1-3mbps DSL connection. Which I usually get about a .334 mbps download speed. SO yeah. Supposed to be 1-3, but is actually 1/3. *sigh*


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Crysis


Starting to show its age, but still beautiful


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Starting to show its age, but still beautiful


It actually has more visual detail than most modern games in many ways, although yeah it is starting to show its age particularly in polygon count/model detail. The volumetric effects for example are better than most modern games, especially the volumetric physics based smoke which remains the best I've seen to date. Physics in general are used much more than most games which are still static, water looks better than most still, and it uses much more dynamic shadows and lights than most (almost all are dynamic while the majority in most modern games are static or pre-baked).

I just finished The Worry of Newport mod (my screenshots weren't saved though) and was impressed by all of this, especially the dynamic shadows relative to every light source. Stand closer to a light source and the shadow you cast is much bigger than if you move away... still rare in games lol.


----------



## kx11

Battlefield 1

Reshade 3.0.3
HattiWatt1
SWRE
FS for resize (Lancsoze 3)


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisser12*
> 
> I mean, I really hope I can have a blast in the multiplayer, but my internet is slow. Like, terribly slow. Like Sloth from the goonies slow. So I have to see how well my connection goes before I can get my hopes up for full on mulitplayer. I'm a great FPS player, was in the top 50 players in the world for Hardcore Kill confirmed on Black ops and Black ops 2 for a long time, but then I moved and my internet got a LOT slower, I still do decently, but generally dont' play online games anymore because it's really hard with the increased graphics putting more and more of a strain on my 1-3mbps DSL connection. Which I usually get about a .334 mbps download speed. SO yeah. Supposed to be 1-3, but is actually 1/3. *sigh*


If combine SP&MP experience, BF1 is easily the most worthy purchase of 2016, but not sure if it's still worth $60 without MP, IMHO it's where most fun is at. SP is also very mindfully designed but a bit short.

More BF1.


----------



## kx11

BF1


----------



## CryphicKing

more BF1 spamming

Never seen so many cheaters got caught at once(didn't encountered many in BF4) the list is still ongoing by the time this shot is taken, these are all permanent bans, much pros to Dice's anti-cheat measure.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> more BF1 spamming
> 
> Never seen so many cheaters got caught at once(didn't encountered many in BF4) the list is still ongoing by the time this shot is taken, these are all permanent bans, much pros to Dice's anti-cheat measure.


Star Wars Battlefront looked stunning but this is just a whole another level. Games developed by DICE never lacked graphical fidelity. The amount of games which come close to that is absolutely minimal.


----------



## Tisser12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> more BF1 spamming
> 
> Never seen so many cheaters got caught at once(didn't encountered many in BF4) the list is still ongoing by the time this shot is taken, these are all permanent bans, much pros to Dice's anti-cheat measure.


I must have missed something what did they all do that they got caught doing? I love when cheaters get hit SUPER hard when they're caught. I'm oldschool, I don't glitch/cheat no matter what. If I'm good at a game, it's because I'm good at that game Period. lol


----------



## 222Panther222

Batman Arkham Knight PS4 uncompressed png.


----------



## bigaza2151

*forza*

*warframe*


----------



## Murphy Dog

Titanfall 2


----------



## Newbie2009

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Cybertox

*Assetto Corsa*


----------



## nasmith2000

world of warships (4k+reshade+no fog)









Spoiler: MORE


----------



## 222Panther222

Forza 6 Apex


----------



## umeng2002

_Splinter Cell_ 1 (2002)

Proper "Shadow Buffer" Shadows via dgVoodoo2 - SMAA injected via sweetFX - 1600*1200 - PS3 Texture Pack


----------



## umeng2002

More _Splinter Cell_ 1 (2002)

Proper "Shadow Buffer" Shadows via dgVoodoo2 - SMAA injected via sweetFX - 1600*1200 - PS3 Texture Pack


----------



## kx11

BF1


----------



## 222Panther222

ReCore tiral, pretty meh... Certainly not worth 45$ More like 10$ if it would be on steam.





Also recommended ram requirement is 16gb.







It take 1.3gb in task manager.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> ReCore tiral, pretty meh... Certainly not worth 45$ More like 10$ if it would be on steam.


Yea, $10 on Steam for a new game while 5+ year old games cost 20-30$ there...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Also recommended ram requirement is 16gb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It take 1.3gb in task manager.


Haha







This will be seen often now. Games that will never use even 8 GB of RAM are starting to put 16 GB in requirements, while games that really can max out your 8 RAM, like AC: Syndicate, have 8 GB.


----------



## 222Panther222

Some Half-L Transmissions: Elements 120.
Sweet atmosphere, graphics still hold up and is also free on steam.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Yea, $10 on Steam for a new game while 5+ year old games cost 20-30$ there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be seen often now. Games that will never use even 8 GB of RAM are starting to put 16 GB in requirements, while games that really can max out your 8 RAM, like AC: Syndicate, have 8 GB.


Yup that's what happen when they own the IP and the got the short stick of the market share.
They keep the price way higher than it should be, because giants like steam and origin doesn't have it.
Also why on earth would they put 16gb of ram when they try to sell a game that use bellow 2gb? It's like shooting themselves in the foot...


----------



## SLOWION

Need For Speed

Not a fan of the DOF in this game, things always look out of focus


----------



## TheDude100

Mixture of FSX, DCS and Falcon BMS 4.33.2 simulators enjoy.


----------



## Brulf

*Battlefield 1*


----------



## Charcharo

Some Return to Castle Wolfenstein screenshots:


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Some Return to Castle Wolfenstein screenshots:


Such good memories of that game. 56k online was a blast









I reinstalled it a few months back... still a fun game.

Too bad it's stereo only.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Such good memories of that game. 56k online was a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinstalled it a few months back... still a fun game.
> 
> Too bad it's stereo only.


It has many mods!

Anyways, I finally remembered to enable Anisotropic Filtering and SSAA from Crimson ... so now it looks even better







! Gotta redo all my shots one day!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> It has many mods!
> 
> Anyways, I finally remembered to enable Anisotropic Filtering and SSAA from Crimson ... so now it looks even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Gotta redo all my shots one day!


Yeah, I got AO, DOF, and all the tricks in ReShade going sometimes just to mess around.


----------



## inedenimadam

Cant believe I am not seeing a ton of Skyrim shots...the game just finally got DX11 and 64 bit executable.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cant believe I am not seeing a ton of Skyrim shots...the game just finally got DX11 and 64 bit executable.
> 
> /


Because the good mods are not compatible yet


----------



## 222Panther222

Forza 6 Apex, work with DS4.


----------



## umeng2002

Nice shots.

Although, I want to like racing games more... but now that I'm older... I'm tired of cars, tired of driving, tired of buying cars, tired of caring about cars...

Dirt Rally is fun though...


----------



## pez

If DX11 Skyrim runs anything like DX11 FO4, then GG.


----------



## andrews2547

My Summer Car


----------



## 222Panther222

God Of War 2 PCSX2


----------



## Deacon

So went back to GW2, to me the best MMO available and the best world art design I'v ever seen, just baffled they went the WoW rout with the expansion, quite shocked at the segregation it cause to its player base. Enjoy. lvl 80 Ranger....


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> God Of War 2 PCSX2


I'd love to see God of War revamped on PC, those were some good games


----------



## Saq

This is Total Chaos, a Doom 2 mod. Yes you read that right, a Doom 2 mod.







I'm not too far into the game yet, so I cant show off the weapons or enemies until progress is made.
You can download the game from here, http://www.moddb.com/mods/total-chaos and you'll need GZDoom to run it.
Also its in Open Alpha, so some features are intentionally missing atm so the modder can improve on them and remove the bugs.


----------



## 222Panther222

Love the SMG1&2, i usually get bored of gaming after 30mins but not with them, maybe because they focus more on game play.



Is it running on doom 2 engine? If so that's crazy.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Is it running on doom 2 engine? If so that's crazy.


It can supposedly look like this with the modder's included reshade, but I can't get it to work with GZDoom and the total chaos wad.


----------



## kx11

FFXV

Ps4pro for 4k source
Magewell 4k HDMI plus capture card
OBS for filters (sharpen , scaling , color correction )
MSI AB for image capture
FSIV for downsample (Lanczos2)


----------



## sepiashimmer

That background looks low quality, and I don't see railing's shadow.


----------



## kx11

add to it frame drops , this game isn't ready


----------



## Charcharo

A few more shots:


----------



## inedenimadam

I love running around Skyrim at Dusk.


----------



## kx11

Paragon


----------



## Saq

Dishonored 2.

These are the settings I use atm: (native resolution in the other area of the settings is on 50.)



Face's still look pretty good on medium quality for models and textures.




A good area I find for ironing out the framerate stutter is right at the back of the ship ( on the upper deck ), and you'll see this:


If you run back and fourth around this spot at the back of the ship, you'll fnid it's a great place for smoothing out the framestutter, just mess around with some settings until you can finally go back and fourth on this spot without stutter.


----------



## Silent Scone

Looks pretty nice, bar the performance tweaks it needs. I'm replaying the original currently, such a good game.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Looks pretty nice, bar the performance tweaks it needs. I'm replaying the original currently, such a good game.


Yep it does look pretty good now. I'm trying to get dishonored 2 to use the same sort of settings that dishonored uses, except for depth of field which i have no care for. To my knowledge, dishonored 1 doesn't use lens flare neither, so I could take that setting away and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## SLOWION

DOOM


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Yep it does look pretty good now. I'm trying to get dishonored 2 to use the same sort of settings that dishonored uses, except for depth of field which i have no care for. To my knowledge, dishonored 1 doesn't use lens flare neither, so I could take that setting away and it wouldn't bother me.


I've just completed Dishonored again, still just as good 3 years later. Bought Knife of Dunwall and the witch DLC now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've just completed Dishonored again, still just as good 3 years later. Bought Knife of Dunwall and the witch DLC now.


One of the best new IPs of the 2010s for sure. Also absolutely gorgeous especially with forced HBAO+ and supersampling.


----------



## kx11

Dishonored 2

Hattiwatt1 tools
reshade 3.0.3
FSIV


----------



## sepiashimmer

Those Dishonored 2 screenshots look nice.


----------



## Strix2206

*Modding Skyrim - WIP*

Downsampled from 3200x1800 to 1920x1080 resolution
Egde AA + TAA + Sub-Pixel AA











*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## 222Panther222

Cemu 1.6.2 Super Mario 3D World
They are doing an amazing job at coding, native 720p only for now and not all game are playable, or even bootable but some are.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Cemu 1.6.2 Super Mario 3D World
> They are doing an amazing job at coding, native 720p only for now and not all game are playable, or even bootable but some are.


How is the performance of the emulator? Can you maintain 60fps with your rig?


----------



## 222Panther222

Yes but sometimes part of the games drop or freeze for a sec or two due to the state of the emulator. They are working to achieve 100% compatibility without stutters/bugs/freeze ect.


----------



## inedenimadam

More Skyrim SSE, fulltime 60fps profile with minimal enb, at 3840x1600


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> More Skyrim SSE, fulltime 60fps profile with minimal enb, at 3840x1600


Gorgeous!


----------



## philhalo66

Just got my 1070 today and been down sampling 4K for a bunch of games.
Alan Wake


GTA V Online





Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3


----------



## _Nikhil

Crysis


----------



## philhalo66

Battlefield 3 4K


----------



## Partol

Thief 2 (2000) with HD texture mod and object enhancement pack
Fan mission: Rose Cottage
Screenshots are not deceptive. It is as scary as it looks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Thief 2 (2000) with HD texture mod and object enhancement pack
> Fan mission: Rose Cottage
> Screenshots are not deceptive. It is as scary as it looks.


What a coincidence, I've been playing that as well (not the fan mission though). HD Texture Mod is so good. The first two Thief games have such amazing atmosphere and that fan mission looks awesome. I think you need some supersampling though. Here are some of my screenshots of the base game with the same mods.







Its sound effects also humiliate most modern games, it uses EAX (and hardware acceleration especially) incredibly well.


----------



## Partol

When Thief 1/2 first launched, I remember the reviews described it as "the game you play with your ears".
Audio effects are quite good in Thief 1/2, despite their age. The background (atmospheric) audio is far better than most games, in my opinion. The "newdark" patch supports EAX and openAL. newdark is automatically installed if you install Thief 2 (from disk or disk image) using "Tafferpatcher".

This may sound crazy, but I found that playing in 720p looks overall better on my monitor than 1080p.
Reason is because at higher resolution, the difference between HD textures and non-HD textures is very notice-able.
Some HD textures are photo-realistic, but at 720p, they are no longer photo realistic and blend in better. Try lowering the resolution. you might like it.

I made a long list of my favorite Thief 2 fan missions (along with some other useful info). just in case you are interested.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523535/3d-vision/thief-1-2-and-system-shock-2-perfect-3d/1/


----------



## alltoasters

Reminds me of the Deus Ex texture pack. That game also happened to come out the same year as Thief 2.

I took these screenshots in 2011 on a beta version of the new vision mod. I think I was also using the DX10 renderer which had recently been released.



















and of course...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> When Thief 1/2 first launched, I remember the reviews described it as "the game you play with your ears".
> Audio effects are quite good in Thief 1/2, despite their age. The background (atmospheric) audio is far better than most games, in my opinion. The "newdark" patch supports EAX and openAL. newdark is automatically installed if you install Thief 2 (from disk or disk image) using "Tafferpatcher".
> 
> This may sound crazy, but I found that playing in 720p looks overall better on my monitor than 1080p.
> Reason is because at higher resolution, the difference between HD textures and non-HD textures is very notice-able.
> Some HD textures are photo-realistic, but at 720p, they are no longer photo realistic and blend in better. Try lowering the resolution. you might like it.
> 
> I made a long list of my favorite Thief 2 fan missions (along with some other useful info). just in case you are interested.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/523535/3d-vision/thief-1-2-and-system-shock-2-perfect-3d/1/


Thanks, I've bookmarked that link. I'll be playing those fan missions after Thief 2X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltoasters*
> 
> Reminds me of the Deus Ex texture pack. That game also happened to come out the same year as Thief 2.
> 
> I took these screenshots in 2011 on a beta version of the new vision mod. I think I was also using the DX10 renderer which had recently been released.


Yeah, Deus Ex has some very good graphics mods. Revision is even on Steam, I think that's the successor to New Vision?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/397550/


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

Downsampled from 3200x1800 to 1920x1080 resolution.









*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## inedenimadam

More TES:V SE

Nice dark cave interior.


----------



## Dubl

BF1


__
https://flic.kr/p/N4thZq


__
https://flic.kr/p/N4thZq
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

BF1


__
https://flic.kr/p/N5MHu5


__
https://flic.kr/p/N5MHu5
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

BF1


__
https://flic.kr/p/P8z3jF


__
https://flic.kr/p/P8z3jF
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RuneDunes

Very nice screenshots! Put them together in one post instead of individually posting each one.


----------



## Newbie2009

Homefront the revolution


----------



## philhalo66

GTA V 4K


----------



## CryphicKing

homefront looks nice, but how's the game itself? plz be objective I heard it's like far cry 4? if so that's a great thing and I might give it a shot

BF1 4k


----------



## Dubl

Special Edition Skyrim


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pvne2L


__
https://flic.kr/p/Pvne2L
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> homefront looks nice, but how's the game itself? plz be objective I heard it's like far cry 4? if so that's a great thing and I might give it a shot


It's like Far Cry 4 but not as good. Man I need BF1.


----------



## 222Panther222

Forza 6: Apex


----------



## Dubl

Skyrim Special Edition


__
https://flic.kr/p/Png9uL


__
https://flic.kr/p/Png9uL
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## inedenimadam

TES:V SSE again. Love this game.


----------



## wreckless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> TES:V SSE again. Love this game.


Where in game is that? Beautiful.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> Where in game is that? Beautiful.


Whiterun, standing in between Breezehome and the Drunken Huntsman, looking at the side Belethor's shop that has the chopping block.


----------



## philhalo66

Crysis 2 4K


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## GoLDii3

Final Fantasy XV Judgement Disc - Ingame no HUD


----------



## Newbie2009

Gear of War 4


----------



## Newbie2009

Forza Motorsport 6


----------



## Saq

Half life opposing force, first time playing this.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## inedenimadam

@Strix2206
Great textures and shadows!








I personally like a little less DOF for a play though, but it makes for great screenshots.

@Newbie2009
Making me want to buy GOW4!!! That looks sharp.


----------



## Saq

Postal 3










I'll try and find cleaner content to take screenshots of







.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Somasonic

*Mad Max* - Just finished this up, fantastic game IMO but was glad once it was over.


----------



## Saq

Getting back into Dying Light.


----------



## philhalo66

Rise of the Tomb Raider totally maxed out


----------



## 222Panther222

Life is Strange


----------



## philhalo66

More Rise of the Tomb Raider









[/URL]


----------



## Newbie2009

Homefront the revolution


----------



## boredgunner

lol @ Neverwinter Nights having a T rating. Crank the violence up to "Special" and voila.


----------



## Strix2206

*TES V: Skyrim - Dahaka's ENB*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157661171019069


----------



## Dubl

Skyrim SE


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxGDyr


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxGDyr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1


__
https://flic.kr/p/NxRQw1
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


__
https://flic.kr/p/NAyTtD


__
https://flic.kr/p/NAyTtD
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dubl

V.Hypareel.G21AD Flickr Group Galleries:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/galleries/72157673193297502/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/galleries/72157674598214420/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/galleries/72157674884728211/

First three galleries up!

Post your best shot (One a week.)

All welcome









Group: https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol @ Neverwinter Nights having a T rating. Crank the violence up to "Special" and voila.


Those screenshots made me want to play it again, so it's installing now


----------



## philhalo66

Far Cry 3


Rise of The Tomb Raider


----------



## GoLDii3

Final Fantasy XV



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## philhalo66

Happy Holidays from COD 4!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Many people still playing? That's the only online game I ever really got into...well, unless you count the 200+ hours into Primal Carnage. Have been thinking about going back to it, but figured the user base is probably mostly hackers at this point. Would be nice to be wrong...loved Hardcore deathmatch and could use something to play in between being punished by Ninja Gaiden on Xbox.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Many people still playing? That's the only online game I ever really got into...well, unless you count the 200+ hours into Primal Carnage. Have been thinking about going back to it, but figured the user base is probably mostly hackers at this point. Would be nice to be wrong...loved Hardcore deathmatch and could use something to play in between being punished by Ninja Gaiden on Xbox.


Yeah, there's still hundreds of players


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Happy Holidays from COD 4!


Ah, that brings me back right there...


----------



## sterik01

was watching the ME Andromeda gameplay videos, and now I decided to play ME3 one more time. Added a bunch of textures and MECinema.

3440x1440


----------



## crazyg0od33

dat butt


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> dat butt


LOL that's what I literally just said out loud, with a slightly different noun, before I saw your comment.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I mean I wouldve used the a word if this was reddit, but I've seen mods remove comments with bad words


----------



## pez

Swiggity swoogity....?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Swiggity swoogity....?


----------



## sterik01

lmao


----------



## kzone75

*The Turing Test*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

*Tales from the Borderlands*

Feeling pretty burned out on the Borderlands series I wasn't sure how I would feel about this game. I'm glad I tried it out because it turned out to be super fun and the Telltale engine really suits the Borderlands feel and artistic vibe.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoilers! Seriously


----------



## Mong Grel

I do not even game much these days, World of Warplanes beta was really the last thing I played much.

The ships look interesting, but have not even went there.





I was pretty fond of my big stupid decked out IL-10 for a long time, it was slow, and hard to maneuver, but it could blow crap up









I used to chase enemy fighters going after my buddies on my team and tear em up a lot of the time.

Flying the big IL sky whale jets like trying to be a fighter was fun for awhile, had the tier 10 there a bit.

Was stupid unmanueverable, but if you got your gun sights with the cannons on someone you would obliterate them.

The tail gunner was even pretty amazing if someone tried to get on your 6.


----------



## Mong Grel

I have so much leftover crap in games in the past it is ridiculous, even had my own guild of one and a small city in LOTRO in the past


----------



## sterik01

me3


----------



## th3illusiveman

dragon age inquisition


----------



## CryphicKing

The division, Deus Ex and gears of muscle 4k downsampled to 1080P except Deus


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Witcher 2 3440x1440*

Still amazing game 5 years later. Storyline, dialogues, soundtrack, graphics and character design, everything works and looks so good. Add to this satisfying difficulty level, crafting and alchemy and you get amazing game. TW2 is better all around than TW3 I think, is more consistent and has much less flaws and more attention to details, doesn't require so much tweaking, not at all actually, although the scale is much different, much smaller, so it is understandable.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Strix2206

*Skyrim: 700+ Mods*

*More screenshots here:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157661171019069


----------



## CryphicKing

Final Fantasy 15 from standard PS4, I'm beyond amazed, it's a shame my family occupied 4k TV for the holidays, would love to beat the game again with the best audio and visual on pro


----------



## pez

I did the digital version of GoW4 to play on XB1 first and go back to play on PC. I have to admit it looks quite good even on the XB1. Can't wait to put my Titan to work on it for PC







.


----------



## 222Panther222

Uncharted 4


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> I did the digital version of GoW4 to play on XB1 first and go back to play on PC. I have to admit it looks quite good even on the XB1. Can't wait to put my Titan to work on it for PC biggrin.gif.


yeah, visual wise it was amazing on any platfrom, the first half packed some surprises, then it's getting really repetitive and predictable, it's the kind of game I wish to end sooner, and dang the 85G disk space.

halo 5 forge 4k

This "game" released on PC a while ago, I went in, and not a single player to be found >_<


----------



## kx11

FH3


----------



## 222Panther222

FFXV look sick.

Uncharted 4


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2



















Icewind Dale - NWN 2










Dishonored 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Are you using resolution scaling for Dishonored 2?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> FFXV look sick.


I'm utterly impressed on how awesome the standard PS4 version looked in its final form, all 3 previous demos posted some serious concerns, either run like crap or go down in res to boost performance, final game not only runs flawlessly and looked even better, can't wait to get my 4k TV and Pro back after holiday.

Luna's character model looks nearly as good as UC4's especially the hair


BF1 4k PC version is kind dying I don't know why(every1's playing overwatch?) it really is the best BF game out there.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Are you using resolution scaling for Dishonored 2?


Nope. Most of those screenshots came from before they added TXAA sharpening slider and other fixes though.


----------



## sterik01

Mass Effect 3 3440x1440


----------



## Prophet4NO1

ME3 was a great game.


----------



## kx11

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## kx11

BatmanAK

Reshade
Photomode
FSIV to resize


----------



## Krzych04650

*Ori and The Blind Forest 3440x1440*

By far the most beautiful game I have seen, if not the most beautiful thing I have seen in my life. Just wonderful...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Project cars


Dishonored 2


Chivalry Medieval warfare


ETS2


----------



## kx11

Black Desert


----------



## CryphicKing

some black desert 4k shots I stored long ago.


----------



## Sedici

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Saq

The turkey of christmas past.


----------



## GoLDii3

NieR Automata



Final Fantasy XV



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Saq

Haydee, or rather NOT Haydee.


I feel like an ant down there.


----------



## dagget3450

Elder Scrolls Online hires

quad 4k 7680x4320



triple 4k 6480x3840


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2











And the last move of my campaign:


----------



## Krzych04650

*Ryse Son of Rome 3440x1440*

Definitely not a screenshot friendly game, hard to take any, but here are some. Still engaging game, very intensive but very short. Its quite impressive at first walkthrough, worth a try.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Dragon age: Inquisition ... game has some of the best lighting and shading i've seen in any game to date. Definitely a technical showcase.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Dragon age: Inquisition ... game has some of the best lighting and shading i've seen in any game to date. Definitely a technical showcase.


It was some of the best in 2014, but you should see Star Wars: Battlefront and Battlefield 1.


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Witcher 3


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Been mostly console gaming for the past while, so have a huge backlog of games I bought dirt cheap during Steam sales over the past year or so...start with this one I guess -

*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dagget3450

few more ESO 7680x4320 shots. i wish this game wasnt such a cash shop because it is somewhat fun to play.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> few more ESO 7680x4320 shots. i wish this game wasnt *such a cash shop* because it is somewhat fun to play.
> 
> /


I only have 10 or so hours into it, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## kx11

BatmanAK


----------



## CryphicKing

BF1's new map, giant's shadow


----------



## kx11

ROTTR


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> I only have 10 or so hours into it, what do you mean exactly?


In my case i don't mind sub fee monthly like 15$ for MMO's. I have never liked the cash shop/pay 2 win models that come with free to play. In the case of ESO there are quite a bit of things you can buy in the cash shop that are shortcuts to doing it in game. Even with my monthly sub fee i still have to do things the long way unless i buy the shortcuts. One example is mounts, you can buy a mount in game with gold or cash shop with crown. Well the cash shop version you can use at lvl 3 and beyond. In game gold you would not acquire enough to buy a mount for a long time. Probably lvl 20/30ish for the bare bones mount. This is if your a new starter to the game.

The other things that are annoying are upgrading your mount. Speed increase is in 1% increments if you buy with gold in game. Each upgrade has a 20hr cool down with in game gold too. you can circumvent this with going to the cash shop. No cool down and you can go from 0% to 60% instantly. So also if you look under mount skills at stables, you have 3 different brackets to upgrade. So essentially in game with gold will take at least 60 days per skill.

I know the old saying is you can get anything in game without paying but this is designed to be unrealistic as usual. The game play and questing so far has been really good. It's very similar to SWTOR in questing/quest lines the game play mechanics are close to skyrim and tera neverwinternights online


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Charcharo

Titanfall 2:


----------



## crazyg0od33

Some shots from tonight's Smashbox Arena session






Spoiler: More













And then the VR-style shots:


Spoiler: VR-Style


----------



## 222Panther222

Mad Max


----------



## nasmith2000

snow (+reshade)







Spoiler: A FEW MORE


----------



## TheCautiousOne

That's pretty wicked!

TCO


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> That's pretty wicked!
> 
> TCO


Just trying to get pumped for Tahoe in a couple days !!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Just trying to get pumped for Tahoe in a couple days !!


Lake Tahoe is gorgeous. Been a while since I was there though.

TCO


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Mad Max


game any good ? its on steam for $6.79


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> game any good ? its on steam for $6.79


I'm just 4 hours in, It's kind of a mix between arkham fighting style and and tomb raider exploration/looting except with a car that you upgrade. Not bad for the price.


----------



## ACHILEE5

The Land of Pain demo


----------



## dagget3450

more Witcher3 6400x3600


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Land of Pain Demo 3440x1440*

Looks really nice, I will definitely try it once it releases


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> more Witcher3 6400x3600


Curious about your monitor set up with that resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *The Land of Pain Demo 3440x1440*


Good looking game!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hitman 2160p.







TCO


----------



## philhalo66

DOOM i was quite impressed this game ran at a constant 230 FPS maxed out at 1080P best 20 bucks i spent in a while.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> DOOM i was quite impressed this game ran at a constant 230 FPS maxed out at 1080P best 20 bucks i spent in a while.


id Tech 6 for the win. Bethesda should force their studios to use it, kind of like EA enforcing Frostbite 3. Although a good alternative like Unreal Engine 4 should be accepted too. Since Bethesda Game Studios would need to be forced to ditch Creation/Gamebryo crap.


----------



## kx11

Assassin's creed syndicate


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> id Tech 6 for the win. Bethesda should force their studios to use it, kind of like EA enforcing Frostbite 3. Although a good alternative like Unreal Engine 4 should be accepted too. Since Bethesda Game Studios would need to be forced to ditch Creation/Gamebryo crap.


I don't think id Tech 6 is a suitable engine for open world games. Yes, it runs great in Doom, but Doom is a corridor shooter with small, confined areas. It's a lot easier to get good performance and great graphics when your map is small, closed off, with very limited draw distances and very limited amount of objects on the screen.

That doesn't mean that Creation/Gamebryo is the best solution, but it's more suitable for an open world game like Fallout or Elder Scrolls than id Tech6 would be. But I totally agree that it's time for Bethesda to either completely rewrite or retire the Creation/Gamebryo engine. That engine is no longer suitable for anything, and has had some fundamental problems that have needed to be fixed for many years.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I don't think id Tech 6 is a suitable engine for open world games. Yes, it runs great in Doom, but Doom is a corridor shooter with small, confined areas. It's a lot easier to get good performance and great graphics when your map is small, closed off, with very limited draw distances and very limited amount of objects on the screen.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Creation/Gamebryo is the best solution, but it's more suitable for an open world game like Fallout or Elder Scrolls than id Tech6 would be. But I totally agree that it's time for Bethesda to either completely rewrite or retire the Creation/Gamebryo engine. That engine is no longer suitable for anything, and has had some fundamental problems that have needed to be fixed for many years.


I thought rather large scale id Tech games exist? Not id Tech 6 but still.

- EDIT: Enemy Territory Quake Wars is one. Also I think the mega texture thing might come in handy for an open world game.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought rather large scale id Tech games exist? Not id Tech 6 but still.
> 
> - EDIT: Enemy Territory Quake Wars is one. Also I think the mega texture thing might come in handy for an open world game.


Enemy territory: Quake Wars (first version of megatextures)

RAGE (id tech 5).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> id Tech 6 for the win. Bethesda should force their studios to use it, kind of like EA enforcing Frostbite 3. Although a good alternative like Unreal Engine 4 should be accepted too. Since Bethesda Game Studios would need to be forced to ditch Creation/Gamebryo crap.


Heh, if only. It probably could've helped the rocky PC launch of Dishonored 2, as well







.


----------



## kx11

ROTTR


----------



## Krzych04650

*Everspace 3440x1440*

It looks really amazing at times. It is on early access (obviously I didn't pay for it) and so far it doesn't look like it will be much of game, just pointless shooter, but just for exploring it can really look amazing at times.


----------



## kx11

Star Citizen


----------



## famous1994

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## mahiv87

*DayZ*


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## 222Panther222

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
Beautiful game and atmosphere so far, very relaxing.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

*Sniper Ghost Warrior 2*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## RuneDunes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
> Beautiful game and atmosphere so far, very relaxing.


Definitely will not be very relaxing soon. You'll find out.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Need for Speed Most Wanted (2005) 3440x1440*

It didn't get old at all, still as enjoyable as it was over 10 years ago.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3 Blood & Wine


----------



## Somasonic

Finally finished *XCom 2* on the last day of my holidays. Damn hard but thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## famous1994




----------



## sterik01

Far Cry Primal all settings ultra 3440x1440:thumb:


----------



## boredgunner

FALLOUT: NEW VEGAS










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Finally finished *XCom 2* on the last day of my holidays. Damn hard but thoroughly enjoyed it!


My personal favorite game of 2016, and nice screenshots!


----------



## sterik01

Far Cry Primal all settings ultra 3440x1440


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> FALLOUT: NEW VEGAS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favorite game of 2016, and nice screenshots!


Thanks! Yours are... oddly gruesome







Ahh Fallout, one of my all time favs


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


----------



## boredgunner

More Fallout: New Vegas.





























Spoiler: It's under control

















Spoiler: I told you it's under control!


----------



## Saq

BeamNG


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Watch Dogs 2


Nice shot!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Nice shot!


kx11 always takes beautiful screenshots!


----------



## kx11

thanx guys


----------



## Brulf

Resident Evil 7 | 4K Max Settings



Might need a few pairs of fresh undies....


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Newbie2009

Resident evil 7


----------



## kx11

RE7


----------



## Unknownm

/sarcasm

This new game from microsoft called give this guy the newest build a few days later after release, than the next day tell him that there is a new build ready to install lo....


----------



## Newbie2009

Some more Resident Evil 7


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Final Fantasy XV


There's no spoiler content from any of your screenshots, why hide under the spoiler tag?









For honor closed beta.


----------



## Metalbeard

You guys that are playing Resident Evil 7, how is it?


----------



## Brulf

Resident Evil 7 | 4K Max Settings


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> You guys that are playing Resident Evil 7, how is it?


V good. Not as scary as alien isolation and probably a bit too easy on Normal setting, but a return to form for resident evil.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> There's no spoiler content from any of your screenshots, why hide under the spoiler tag?


There actually is,a few pages ago. Also i do it for people that couldn't care less about my screenshots,so the page load faster.

IMHO everyone should put their screenshots under spoiler if they are quite a bunch.


----------



## CryphicKing

For honor beta 4k


----------



## sepiashimmer

*Outland*
Developer: Housemarque
Publisher: Ubisoft









Nice game, when I first saw Ubisoft's name I thought to myself how could Ubisoft create such an innovative, creative and entertaining game, when I read more carefully, I saw that it was just the publisher, the game was actually developed by Finnish gaming studio, Housemarque. Those red-blue patterns remind of me of the designs I used to see on mithai dabbas in my childhood.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> V good. Not as scary as alien isolation and probably a bit too easy on Normal setting, but a return to form for resident evil.


Really? Interesting. I've not played it but everything I've seen suggests to me this is not a RE game at all but merely something with the RE brand slapped on it. Much like how I felt about Silent Hill The Room. Maybe I just don't like change


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Really? Interesting. I've not played it but everything I've seen suggests to me this is not a RE game at all but merely something with the RE brand slapped on it. Much like how I felt about Silent Hill The Room. Maybe I just don't like change


You are correct though. It is absolutely nothing like the classic Resident Evil games, although RE7's design is one that would gain more popularity especially since it is designed around VR.


----------



## sterik01

GTA V Redux


----------



## Ctekcop

*Fistful of Frags*


----------



## Somasonic

*Batman Arkham Origins*



*Broken Sword 5 - The Serpent's Curse*



*Dreamfall The Longest Journey* SweetFX, 4k DSR resized to 1440p




Spoiler: Warning: Spoilers! Real Ones!


----------



## kx11

Hitman


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag 3440x1440*

Amazing game. Beautiful, polished, consistent, with great characters, rich in content. My progress with main stroyline was really slow because there was so many interesting things to do along the way. It took 8 days of playing for 5-6 hours a day, it's quite unique for a game to take so long to complete. And it ended just about when it was starting to be overly long.

Not very screenshot friendly because of no HUD toggle and inability to hide quest objective, it says on even after disabling HUD, but here are some good ones, mostly from cutscenes, and one at the end is I think the best screenshot I have ever made, it looks like painting.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Timu

Crysis 3


----------



## CryphicKing

Wildland beta

impressed with the gameplay and visual, but it's a very very demanding game, first time playing at 4k around or under 30fps and unable to sustain 60fps at 1440P.


----------



## Somasonic

*Dreamfall The Longest Journey* Reshade/SweetFX, 4k DSR resized and cropped





Spoiler: Warning: Spoilers!


----------



## boredgunner

Amusing how over 13 years later, The Temple of Elemental Evil still has the best graphics of any isometric 2.5D RPG I've played, far surpassing Pillars of Eternity (2014) and the ugly Tyranny (2016 although this is a totally different art style anyway). Animation quality is close too.









It isn't actually worth playing though. Extremely unstable plus it has already been remade for NWN 2 which has all the same things and a lot more plus a much better interface and 3D design.


----------



## CryphicKing

For honor open beta


----------



## Ctekcop

*ASSETTO CORSA*


----------



## Krzych04650

*Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor 3440x1440*

Cutting Orc heads still feels as good as two years ago







Certainly not the best game in the world, but still very good, plays well, story is good, looks good and also performs well, although that needs some tweaking outside of the game. Good game in general, but it is just too short in content and too repetitive to be great.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura. One of the best games there is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



City of Caladon.


















Grove.









Roseborough Inn, the most luxurious one in the game.









Not the most unique Dwarven kingdom ever designed.









Nobody lives like the elves.









Or the dark elves.









Ancient underground city, remnants of the most technologically advanced civilization. Paved roads with sidewalks (now buried), metal structures and walls (though not so much in the area shown below), and much more.









The void.









What your journal looks like with a low intelligence score. All of your dialogue options are similar, and all character interactions are rewritten to accommodate your lack of intellect.











The diversity in art design, landscape, and architecture in such a large open world game is something to behold. It needs a remake, with only added voice acting for NPCs, 3D high quality graphics, multiple camera options including third person, and a pause function for real-time mode, but everything else left the same.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Amusing how over 13 years later, The Temple of Elemental Evil still has the best graphics of any isometric 2.5D RPG I've played, far surpassing Pillars of Eternity (2014) and the ugly Tyranny (2016 although this is a totally different art style anyway). Animation quality is close too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't actually worth playing though. Extremely unstable plus it has already been remade for NWN 2 which has all the same things and a lot more plus a much better interface and 3D design.


I think that 2d isometric graphics can never get old, look at d1/d2 they still look flawless in their own style.


----------



## emett

Just trying to upload a pic but im getting the AJAX error, any ideas why? Thx


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I think that 2d isometric graphics can never get old, look at d1/d2 they still look flawless in their own style.


I actually disagree. Isometric 2D/2.5D was only used because 3D graphics weren't good enough. Nowadays they are more than good enough. Also see the difference between Arcanum in that post, to The Temple of Elemental Evil in my post near the top of the page. It does make Arcanum look dated (makes Infinity Engine and even 2014's Pillars of Eternity look dated too). Diablo 2 looks better than Arcanum, Arcanum was actually outdated at release with regards to technical graphics.

I think 2009's Dragon Age: Origins makes them all look outdated.



Divinity: Original Sin even more so (this is Enhanced Edition).





Divinity: Original Sin 2 looks 10x as good as these 3D games listed above, I haven't got screenshots though but I'll post some later maybe.

Although my main reasons for preferring 3D are for the perspective itself, so that I can explore in third person and see people's faces when I talk to them, and also for gameplay; being able to rotate and zoom the camera is a massive improvement and tactical benefit to 3D.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually disagree. Isometric 2D/2.5D was only used because 3D graphics weren't good enough. Nowadays they are more than good enough. Also see the difference between Arcanum in that post, to The Temple of Elemental Evil in my post near the top of the page. It does make Arcanum look dated (makes Infinity Engine and even 2014's Pillars of Eternity look dated too). Diablo 2 looks better than Arcanum, Arcanum was actually outdated at release with regards to technical graphics.
> 
> I think 2009's Dragon Age: Origins makes them all look outdated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin even more so (this is Enhanced Edition).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin 2 looks 10x as good as these 3D games listed above, I haven't got screenshots though but I'll post some later maybe.
> 
> Although my main reasons for preferring 3D are for the perspective itself, so that I can explore in third person and see people's faces when I talk to them, and also for gameplay; being able to rotate and zoom the camera is a massive improvement and tactical benefit to 3D.


I think isometric 2d remain timeless and to me look more simple and unique, 3D can look good, but still look like any other, some can hold well thru time and other doesn't.

In the end it come down to preferences of design and game play.


----------



## emett

How do I post a raw image from media fire, when I share the mediafire link to ocn it compresses it.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> How do I post a raw image from media fire, when I share the mediafire link to ocn it compresses it.


Hyperlink the thumbnail to RAW image on MediaFire, etc.


----------



## emett

This is the raw image once you click on original size but I can't link it http://www.mediafire.com/view/xj9pea8a7j7hxen/Sniper4.png or this http://www.mediafire.com/view/xj9pea8a7j7hxen/Sniper4.png Neither I can embed


----------



## emett

Sniper4jpg.jpg 2275k .jpg file


MEH, i give up.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

I had to convert the .PNG to a .JPEG because of the filesize restriction on the forum, but I was able to upload the pic to the forum.

Was this what your were trying to do?


----------



## emett

Yes thanks! Whats the sites file size limit?


----------



## Kenshiro 26

10Mb is the limit, according to the popup.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*
> 
> 10Mb is the limit, according to the popup.


On a related note anyone know what OCN's storage limit is or how to check it? I've been uploading pics to this thread and there's been no mention of how much I can store or when I might run out of storage. Just wondering when/if I will need to remove older images to make way for new. Thanks.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> On a related note anyone know what OCN's storage limit is or how to check it? I've been uploading pics to this thread and there's been no mention of how much I can store or when I might run out of storage. Just wondering when/if I will need to remove older images to make way for new. Thanks.


When you least expect it, they will delete all your pics.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> When you least expect it, they will delete all your pics.


lol that's what I was afraid of. Oh well, it's not like it's anything life threatening to lose


----------



## kx11

For Honor


----------



## Timu

GTA 5


----------



## michaeltibbsjr

Dungeons & Dragons Online


----------



## kx11

For Honor

Ansel
Reshade


----------



## boredgunner

I like Ansel, but I hope more games adopt their own built in camera mode with the same features, like Shadow Warrior 2.

Somehow I knocked down a Red Dragon in The Temple of Elemental Evil Unlocked. We're all Dwarves. Can anyone imagine a Dwarf knocking down a Red Dragon? Looks like it got put to sleep.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Saq

Dear Esther 2012 version and Dear Esther Landmark comparison. Open each screenshot in a new tab to compare them side by side.

2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


Landmark:


2012 version:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


2012 version:


Landmark:


Also, Audio wise, the 2012 version of Dear Esther is much more eerie and haunting as apposed to the Landmark version where some of these audio segments have been cut completely. Another issue I have with Landmark is that the sun seems to be completely removed and replaced with sunshafts and bloom instead.


----------



## boredgunner

^ The Source one seems to have far better lighting and anti-aliasing, not to mention supersampling compatibility so it'll always look 100x better in that regard unless playing at 4k or above. Why'd they switch engines?


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ The Source one seems to have far better lighting and anti-aliasing, not to mention supersampling compatibility so it'll always look 100x better in that regard unless playing at 4k or above. Why'd they switch engines?


No idea, but I don't know why they didn't go for UE4 instead. Graphically everything would have been so much better.
Personally though, I'll always replay Dear Esther 2012 over and over, rather than Landmark. Even now I am still seeing new snippets of audio from Nigel, the playthrough I did for those screenshots told me some new things I hadn't previously known in my older playthroughs.

That's not to say you shouldn't not play Landmark at least once or twice neither, You should definitely play it for the Directors Commentary on its own for some more insight on Dear Esther and how everything came together.


----------



## Newbie2009

GTA V


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn


















the directed Lighting in the cut-scenes is weird and makes me feel they are in a studio


----------



## Silent Scone

Looks really nice! Although uugh, childhood character building noooo. It's AC3 all over again.

Definitely want to play this game, though.


----------



## Saq

Quantum break (whats up with her elf ears?)



Final fantasy 7


Blackwake


----------



## boredgunner

The Temple of Elemental Evil Unlocked (Neverwinter Nights 2 custom module).


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Horizon Zero Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the directed Lighting in the cut-scenes is weird and makes me feel they are in a studio


How did you get the game earlier?

Anyway, can't wait for it's release, it will be first game in a long time makes me want spend a week to take crap load of screenshots

Wild land open beta and for honor 4k


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero DAWN


----------



## kx11

Horizon


----------



## Somasonic

Wow, Horizon Zero Dawn looks great. Wish they would release it on PC. Just as a courtesy, could people posting screens from consoles please note in the title what they're running it on e.g. Playstation, XBox, emulation, etc? Thanks


----------



## kx11

playing HZD on an HDR tv set is another story , i wish i could show how the visuals look sharper brighter and much better than SDR , night time light/darkness is so good

the game is pretty good , taking many things from many games ( farCry primal is like a direct influence on this game ) and combines them in one game

totally recommended


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, Horizon Zero Dawn looks great. *Wish they would release it on PC*.


I'm hoping emulation for this console generation will be quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Just as a courtesy, could people posting screens from consoles please note in the title what they're running it on e.g. Playstation, *XBox*, emulation, etc? Thanks


Why do you want to rub salt into Xbox One owners?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I'm hoping emulation for this console generation will be quick.
> *Why do you want to rub salt into Xbox One owners?*


Not following at all, sorry. I wasn't trying to rub salt anywhere...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Think it's funny that a lot of people say "wish I could play X on PC"

And then others go and get mad that Xbox "exclusives" are not XB1 exclusive, but XB1 AND PC exclusive. I think it's great, and a lot of the games are becoming play anywhere titles...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Why do you want to rub salt into Xbox One owners?


what salt? XB1 has some great games as well


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Think it's funny that a lot of people say "wish I could play X on PC"
> 
> *And then others go and get mad that Xbox "exclusives" are not XB1 exclusive, but XB1 AND PC exclusive.* I think it's great, and a lot of the games are becoming play anywhere titles...


The bolded part is definitely funny. There is zero benefit to console exclusivity, although PC exclusivity can make sense for games that are just too overwhelming for console specs and console controllers, if the game is meant to be modded to an extent that consoles don't allow, and/or if said game refuses to adhere to the very limited multiplayer services that consoles offer and instead want to bundle their own dedicated server application with their game.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The bolded part is definitely funny. There is zero benefit to console exclusivity, although PC exclusivity can make sense for games that are just too overwhelming for console specs and console controllers, if the game is meant to be modded to an extent that consoles don't allow, and/or if said game refuses to adhere to the very limited multiplayer services that consoles offer and instead want to bundle their own dedicated server application with their game.


I mean, the benefit is only for the company making the product.

There's no real benefit for the consumer


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I mean, the benefit is only for the company making the product.
> 
> There's no real benefit for the consumer


I bet HZD would sell moderately well on the PC at the least. So I can only imagine the cost of porting it is greater than the projected sales return, otherwise why?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I mean, the benefit is only for the company making the product.
> 
> There's no real benefit for the consumer


For console exclusives definitely.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For console exclusives definitely.


Of course. No point in getting a console if it doesn't have any exclusives.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Of course. No point in getting a console if it doesn't have any exclusives.


I mean it's cheaper, for one. It's also easier to use in a group setting.

There's def. a place for consoles, but exclusivity doesn't help the consumer like some people think it does


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I mean it's cheaper, for one. It's also easier to use in a group setting.
> 
> There's def. a place for consoles, but exclusivity doesn't help the consumer like some people think it does


Well the only plus one could argue is first party games for consoles usually kill the multi platform games in terms of graphics as all dev just for the 1 platform.

If you want ps4 excusives you have to buy a ps4, no point in complaining about it. (not saying you are)


----------



## crazyg0od33

nah ive got both consoles and a switch coming, I don't care at all about exclusives.

But yeah, graphically they are better looking usually


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Well the only plus one could argue is first party games for consoles usually kill the multi platform games in terms of graphics as all dev just for the 1 platform.
> 
> If you want ps4 excusives you have to buy a ps4, no point in complaining about it. (not saying you are)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> nah ive got both consoles and a switch coming, I don't care at all about exclusives.
> 
> But yeah, graphically they are better looking usually




What's with people thinking that a game's graphics are defined by its character models and (facial) animations? Those are generally the best in Sony's games, yes. That's the extent of their graphical advantage, and it is a relatively small amount of what encompasses a game's graphics. At least they aren't weak in overall graphics these days though, like they were with last gen consoles.


----------



## crazyg0od33

eh, most Naughty Dog games are unbelievable looking.

A lot of games look good. Not as good as PC, but *USUALLY* - key word there - an exclusive game will look better or take better advantage of the system they are on


----------



## GrumpyOne

Saw 15 new posts, thought woot, some cool screenshots!

smh


----------



## kx11

Horizon


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Saw 15 new posts, thought woot, some cool screenshots!
> 
> smh


so post some

smh


----------



## sti228

*Grand Theft Auto IV*
























































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Horizon


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Horizon


You should type Horizon Zero Dawn not just Horizon.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> You should type Horizon Zero Dawn not just Horizon.


there's another Horizon game ??


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> there's another Horizon game ??


Forza Horizon?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Forza Horizon?


dude

really ?









never heard anyone say Horizon after Forza


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Horizon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> You should type Horizon Zero Dawn not just Horizon.


It would be nice also if you said what you're running it on. People not in the know will think it's been released on PC (we are in a PC sub forum after all). Thanks.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> It would be nice also if you said what you're running it on. People not in the know will think it's been released on PC (we are in a PC sub forum after all). Thanks.


lol.

They'll figure it out quite easily when they try and purchase it


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> lol.
> 
> They'll figure it out quite easily when they try and purchase it


Yeah true. I just get tired of seeing interesting games that aren't available on PC. It could be worse I could be kicking up a storm about how this is a PC screenshot thread and GTHO. But I won't


----------



## crazyg0od33

it's not a PC screenshot thread.

It's a screenshot of your GAMES thread. It just happens to be in the PC gaming subforum.

I think this was all clarified on post 1 or some other post WAY back when.

idk if there even IS a screenshot thread for consoles


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Yeah true. I just get tired of seeing interesting games that aren't available on PC. It could be worse I could be kicking up a storm about how this is a *PC screenshot thread and GTHO.* But I won't


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> it's not a PC screenshot thread.
> 
> *It's a screenshot of your GAMES thread.* It just happens to be in the PC gaming subforum.
> 
> I think this was all clarified on post 1 or some other post WAY back when.
> 
> idk if there even IS a screenshot thread for consoles


There is no reason to go into this subject again.

Please just browse through the shots and enjoy them, or don't.

TCO


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There is no reason to go into this subject again.
> 
> Please just browse through the shots and enjoy them, or don't.
> 
> TCO


I have no problem with the console and emulation shots being in here I'm just asking for some clarification from posters to avoid potential confusion. Either way I think the rules need updated to address this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I just get tired of seeing interesting games that aren't available on PC.


I see none.









Torment: Tides of Numenera. PC if I must specify.










Spoiler: Lots of screenshots


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Horizon Zero Dawn
Will try to use USB for uncompressed 4k shot next time. This game is so damn beautiful


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krzych04650

*Sherlock Holmes The Devil's Daughter 3440x1440*

Kind of a mixed bag because main story is very good but other investigations are kind of average, overly long, too much puzzles, not as interesting as Crimes and Punishments. Graphically there is no upgrade from previous,maybe even a downgrade, performance is also unstable at times. But there are some interesting changes in mechanics, more action, some dialogues where you need to reply fast or actions where you need to react quickly, it wasn't really there in previous parts. New look for Holmes and Watson is okay too, I was very skeptical about it but they made it very well. Overall I had a good time but game is quite average at the beginning and gets better with time, certainly not the best way to develop a game, bad start can easily to discourage from playing.

(


http://imgur.com/ljZAv

)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Some more horizon zero dawn



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Here are some disturbing, gory images for you guys.

Killing Floor 2


Cry of Fear


Spoiler: More



Black Mesa


Black Mesa


Black Mesa


Underhell


Underhell




And something amusing. The console gamer says this...



I don't agree with the sentiment (there's a place for both, even within the same game, and both can even be combined into one experience), but if you're going to make something like that, make it right!


----------



## dagget3450

a few 8k(7680x4320) screenshots( compressed some sadly)

witcher3





edit: uploaded instead of using url to imgur

Edit, not sure why thumbnails are blurry, - right click image and "open in new tab" for original or click on image then "original" button


----------



## kx11

use flickr


----------



## kx11

HZD


----------



## Newbie2009

Wow, that IS pretty


----------



## kx11

Horizon

big shots


----------



## awdrifter

Having some fun in Mafia 3 (cheats enabled)


----------



## sterik01

GTA V Redux 3440x1440

random fight between some guys and cops.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Horizon Zero Dawn
> Will try to use USB for uncompressed 4k shot next time. This game is so damn beautiful
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm using the flatmate's PS4 to play this game. Astonishing.
How do you take screenshots on the Sony console? Super noob to this. How can you disable the HUD?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I'm using the flatmate's PS4 to play this game. Astonishing.
> How do you take screenshots on the Sony console? Super noob to this. How can you disable the HUD?


There is a built-in photo mode with which you can take screenshots.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Having some fun in Mafia 3 (cheats enabled)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, thats crazy.


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Saq

Some of my favourite screenshots I took in 2016.

35mm


Cradle


Dragons Dogma



Mass effect 1


Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and punishments


This war of mine (made it to day 25 in this screenshot)


Tower of guns


Wolfenstein: The old blood


----------



## dagget3450

HZD looks nice, i'd like to see it in person though. maybe one day when it comes to pc if ever.

Ancient WoW - Legion exp @ 8k


----------



## Newbie2009

Alien Isolation


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sterik01

Mass Effect Andromeda
3440x1440

dips in FPS during cutscenes. Sometimes into the mid to low 20's. playingon sig rig. Game installed on gaming SSD 1tb samsung. OS on 250gb samsung SSD.

look amazing though .






edit for more


----------



## crazyg0od33

You think a 1080 could handle it better?

I have the same resolution and everything, only difference is the 1080 and a 7700k. Idk if ME is CPU heavy or not though.

And I'll probably be stepping up to a Ti soon


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> You think a 1080 could handle it better?
> 
> I have the same resolution and everything, only difference is the 1080 and a 7700k. Idk if ME is CPU heavy or not though.
> 
> And I'll probably be stepping up to a Ti soon


There are already some performance videos on the web showing 1080 Ti barely managing 60 FPS in 2560x1440 in some places, so there is some work to be done with this game. As for terrible performance in cutscenes, I see they didn't learn anything from Inquisition.


----------



## Krzych04650

Its been a year since I got 21:9 display so there some of my best *3440x1440* screenshots. So many great and beautiful games, it's been an amazing year of gaming for me.

*List of games from screenshots in the same order*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Assassin's Creed II
Everspace
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
American Truck Simulator
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Assassin's Creed III
Assassin's Creed: Revelations
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Mad Max
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
The Witcher 2
Ryse Son of Rome
Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor
Ori and The Blind Forest
Firewatch
Assassin's Creed I
American Truck Simulator
Ori and The Blind Forest
Assassin's Creed III
Lord of the Rings Online



(


http://imgur.com/ALHfN

)


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Great widescreen shots!

Whats compatibility like with most games at 21:9? I have read a lot of people complain about games not supporting it by default.


----------



## skumdog

What game is this?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Its been a year since I got 21:9 display so there some of my best *3440x1440* screenshots. So many great and beautiful games, it's been an amazing year of gaming for me.
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ALHfN
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those screenies are awesome just a little tease for me for the potential of my new monitor.
Nice set up just wondering I just got the LG 38uc99 monitor now I am looking at a new setup to drive 3840x1600p @ 75hz my GTX 770 SLI I thinks is a little underpowered.








Could you please tell me if your 1080 SLI setup enough or would you recommend 1080Ti SLI I am tempted to wait for Vega but it appears it is still months away.
Also I am thinking how much CPU RAM would you recommend 16Gb or 32Gb

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Great widescreen shots!
> 
> Whats compatibility like with most games at 21:9? I have read a lot of people complain about games not supporting it by default.


I am on my way to release my one year of using ultrawide summary with info about support in games, but I can tell you that out of 50 games I have played and tested in last year, 47 were supporting 21:9 properly (35 native and 14 with fixes), 2 were zooming in to fill the screen and one wasn't supporting it and there was no fix. I will post full list on Sunday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Those screenies are awesome just a little tease for me for the potential of my new monitor.
> Nice set up just wondering I just got the LG 38uc99 monitor now I am looking at a new setup to drive 3840x1600p @ 75hz my GTX 770 SLI I thinks is a little underpowered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please tell me if your 1080 SLI setup enough or would you recommend 1080Ti SLI I am tempted to wait for Vega but it appears it is still months away.
> Also I am thinking how much CPU RAM would you recommend 16Gb or 32Gb
> 
> Thanks in advance


My 1080 SLI is doing very well and I got it only because I am pushing games to the limits and want to do it in future, for just Ultra this is usually an overkill. Exceptions are games like AC: Syndicate where you can push things like PCSS or MSAA and it can make even 1080 SLI with excellent ~90% SLI scaling known from AC games go below 60 FPS. But for example 95-110 FPS in Witcher 3 on Ultra without Hariworks. For a typical gamer, who is playing just Ultra and is willing to make some compromises here and there in the most demanding games, for 60 Hz 1080 Ti would be enough for 3440x1440. Only pushing beyond 60 requires more.

3840x1600 75 Hz is considerably more taxing though, 1 mln pixels more and addtional 15 Hz. If SLI worked everywhere I would say that you would be okay with 1080 SLI and get 1080 Ti SLI only if you want to push those very few the most demanding games, but considering that you will be left with one card from time to time, you will be in quite a bad shape with performance if you are left with single 1080 on 3840x1600 75 Hz and this is why you should get 1080 Ti SLI, to have the most powerful single GPU in case SLI doesn't work.

Also check your display for frame skipping, those LGs are known from not allowing Nvidia GPUs more than 60 Hz and they need AMD card with FreeSync enabled to display 75 properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumdog*
> 
> What game is this?


Which screenshot? They are from many games obviously.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I am on my way to release my one year of using ultrawide summary with info about support in games, but I can tell you that out of 50 games I have played and tested in last year, 47 were supporting 21:9 properly (35 native and 14 with fixes), 2 were zooming in to fill the screen and one wasn't supporting it and there was no fix. I will post full list on Sunday.
> My 1080 SLI is doing very well and I got it only because I am pushing games to the limits and want to do it in future, for just Ultra this is usually an overkill. Exceptions are games like AC: Syndicate where you can push things like PCSS or MSAA and it can make even 1080 SLI with excellent ~90% SLI scaling known from AC games go below 60 FPS. But for example 95-110 FPS in Witcher 3 on Ultra without Hariworks. For a typical gamer, who is playing just Ultra and is willing to make some compromises here and there in the most demanding games, for 60 Hz 1080 Ti would be enough for 3440x1440. Only pushing beyond 60 requires more.
> 
> 3840x1600 75 Hz is considerably more taxing though, 1 mln pixels more and addtional 15 Hz. If SLI worked everywhere I would say that you would be okay with 1080 SLI and get 1080 Ti SLI only if you want to push those very few the most demanding games, but considering that you will be left with one card from time to time, you will be in quite a bad shape with performance if you are left with single 1080 on 3840x1600 75 Hz and this is why you should get 1080 Ti SLI, to have the most powerful single GPU in case SLI doesn't work.
> 
> Also check your display for frame skipping, those LGs are known from not allowing Nvidia GPUs more than 60 Hz and they need AMD card with FreeSync enabled to display 75 properly.
> Which screenshot? They are from many games obviously.


Thanks for your thoughts








My friend has a single GTX 1080 driving a Samsung 3440 x 1440, I noticed tearing and the games he plays are less demanding like Doom, where I will play AC.
Also his choice on memory is not the best 64Gb quad channel, with a Intel 6700k I overclocked his system to 4.5Ghz (not a stella chip) but had to underclock the memory to 2800mhz to stabilize the System (BSOD with memory errors)
For some reason has it in his head that he has to have the memory running @ 3200Mhz but in order to do so has to run the CPU @ stock









I have put off upgrades for well over a year now , and know I should really wait for Vega so freesync will be available.

as for system memory is 32Gb overkill in your opinion or 16Gb be OK

I look forward to your ultra wide review









I think it is curtesy to label each game as I have no idea which Screenies are from what game


----------



## skumdog

Feznz, 16GB of ram is plenty for even the most demanding games, no matter your screen size.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has a single GTX 1080 driving a Samsung 3440 x 1440, I noticed tearing and the games he plays are less demanding like Doom, where I will play AC.
> Also his choice on memory is not the best 64Gb quad channel, with a Intel 6700k I overclocked his system to 4.5Ghz (not a stella chip) but had to underclock the memory to 2800mhz to stabilize the System (BSOD with memory errors)
> For some reason has it in his head that he has to have the memory running @ 3200Mhz but in order to do so has to run the CPU @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have put off upgrades for well over a year now , and know I should really wait for Vega so freesync will be available.
> 
> as for system memory is 32Gb overkill in your opinion or 16Gb be OK
> 
> I look forward to your ultra wide review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is curtesy to label each game as I have no idea which Screenies are from what game


Tearing is only if without V-sync, tearing with v-sync is really rare condition even with FPS drops.

Going over 16 GB RAM is really only if you are going to do some pro workloads or you want ram disk, for just gaming 16 GB is more than enough, hitting 8 GB of RAM usage is very rare. I am definitely not a fan of "enough" or "plenty" but in this case it really is more than enough. Which doesn't change a fact that I am going to buy 32 when upgrading my platform









Ultrawide summary is already up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625842/one-year-with-ultrawide-display-support-summary-in-57-games-i-played-tested

I have added list of games from screenshots to my previous post.


----------



## kx11

Horizon ZD


----------



## skumdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Which screenshot? They are from many games obviously.


I was actually reffering to post #6 in this thread, I was on mobile at the time and it wouldnt let me quote the post for some reason. But hey, if you know what they are that'd be awesome.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumdog*
> 
> I was actually reffering to post #6 in this thread, I was on mobile at the time and it wouldnt let me quote the post for some reason. But hey, if you know what they are that'd be awesome.


they edited the post and listed the games in the order of the shots. They're in a spoiler tag at the top of the post


----------



## skumdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> they edited the post and listed the games in the order of the shots. They're in a spoiler tag at the top of the post


I'm still not seeing it for some reason.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumdog*
> 
> Feznz, 16GB of ram is plenty for even the most demanding games, no matter your screen size.


Thanks I had been thinking about a new Mobo as I only got 8Gb of ram but my 3770k is a solid 5Ghz @ 1.45v 24/7 stable
But the jury has spoken there is no need for CPU upgrade so I might grab a 16Gb kit later if I feel the need.
The only want would be M.2 support but I can live without it be nice to have super fast ram but again I can live without it.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Thanks I had been thinking about a new Mobo as I only got 8Gb of ram but my 3770k is a solid 5Ghz @ 1.45v 24/7 stable
> But the jury has spoken there is no need for CPU upgrade so I might grab a 16Gb kit later if I feel the need.
> The only want would be M.2 support but I can live without it be nice to have super fast ram but again I can live without it.


Just wait until the situation on the market clarifies and in meanwhile you will get another couple of months out of your CPU. How many games on the market can make 5 GHz 3770K unable to deliver 75 FPS? Two? Three? There is finally something happening on the CPU market, Ryzen brings prices to dirt level, X99 platform getting replaced... I am certainly not a fan of waiting I am always against doing so but CPU upgrade is really not a pressing matter and it would be a bit unwise to upgrade right now with everything that is and will be happening in few months. If you weren't going SLI I would say just get 7700K, but for SLI, especially with the most high-end cards you should have proper HEDT platform with 40 lanes. CPU utilization in games is also slowly going beyond 8 threads, and CPU is upgraded with entire platform, this is upgrade for years and should be done with future proof, if you are not significantly limited by budget.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumdog*
> 
> I'm still not seeing it for some reason.


OHHHHH I thought you meant GAME #6 from their post.

That game is "World in Conflict" though. Super old RTS. Cool gameplay systems with nukes and stuff


----------



## skumdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> OHHHHH I thought you meant GAME #6 from their post.
> 
> That game is "World in Conflict" though. Super old RTS. Cool gameplay systems with nukes and stuff


Thank you very much. That game looks amazing, I know what I'm gonna try to find on Steam or GoG.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands, 3440x1440 Quantum Dot


----------



## Lhotse

Crysis 3, all max settings.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/crysis3 2017-03-18 14-39-58-09_zpsbyh4zykb.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/crysis3 2017-03-18 19-45-06-64_zps9scmr2ap.png.html


----------



## skumdog

World in Conflict only $9.99 on GoG.
I just started playing it. Pretty nice so far. The tutorial was simple enough.


----------



## kx11

Ghost Recon WL


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Final Fantasy XV



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DrFreeman35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Final Fantasy XV
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Great game, enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Have you finished it?


----------



## Smanci

TDU


----------



## hrockh

TDU? what game is that?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> TDU


It's a shame the servers were shut down. That game is far better than TDU 2. Other than graphics (and Ibiza), TDU 1 was better in every way.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a shame the servers were shut down. That game is far better than TDU 2. Other than graphics (and Ibiza), TDU 1 was better in every way.


Spot on! Although I'm still enjoying the graphics at 350 km/h as long as I don't stop and notice the low-poly everything. Mind-boggling for a 2006 game









There's project paradise, a community project for online playability


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> TDU? what game is that?


i'm guessing test drive unlimited


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> 
> Great game, enjoyed it more than I thought I would. Have you finished it?


Not yet. I'm feeling the same, better than I expected.


----------



## Saq

Dead rising 4






On my current system specs, I only get around 40 to 53 fps max. Most of the visuals are set at high except for a few that are on medium.
In small cramped buildings, I'll be lucky to stay above 30 fps, (excluding the mall).


----------



## skumdog

Bioshock Remastered, everything max


----------



## Deacon

So here it is after 160h of gameplay start to finish 100% completion, The Witcher 3 GOTY Edition, to me the best game ever made period. 335 Screenshots not gonna post all here but your free to check the album


http://imgur.com/6E7Hr

. Enjoy!!

















































!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Dead rising 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my current system specs, I only get around 40 to 53 fps max. Most of the visuals are set at high except for a few that are on medium.
> In small cramped buildings, I'll be lucky to stay above 30 fps, (excluding the mall).


That's not bad for a 770 lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumdog*
> 
> Bioshock Remastered, everything max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I literally just started playing this again yesterday. I remember when I struggled to run the original in DX10 to get 60FPS without dips. Now I have to cap the FPS so it doesn't tear from getting 300+ consistently lol.

EDIT:

Still early in the game for me, but was just purely excited it works with 21:9 with very limited issues.


----------



## 222Panther222

I'm also currently playing Bioshock Remastered, it offer a good challenge on max difficulty too since i'm use to just rush and now i need to be more careful and plan ahead.

Shadow Warrior

Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker


Legend Of Zelda:BOTW running on CEMU 1.7.3b


----------



## sepiashimmer

How did you get Zelda:BOTW on Cemu?


----------



## Kenshiro 26

BotW was released for both the Switch and the Wii U.


----------



## propa

*Mass Effect Amdromeda Reshade 3.0.6 1080p Scale 1.25 @ Ultra HBAO+*


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Sorry for the noob question, but is Reshade an in game change or just editing the screenshots?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but is Reshade an in game change or just editing the screenshots?


Game change. It usually changes the in-game lighting and adjusts the colours.


----------



## Lhotse

Mass Effect Andromeda (all Ultra or maxed settings)

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...a 2017-03-21 01-15-00-57_zpsddmkrylj.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...a 2017-03-21 01-43-13-49_zpsw3qlgdp5.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...a 2017-03-21 15-20-03-47_zpsxtiv1kjh.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...a 2017-03-21 15-28-53-62_zpsaftyopgv.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...a 2017-03-21 23-51-44-73_zpsrsaw3q9y.png.html


----------



## pez

Finally got around to playing with DSR and I'm glad I did. Not sure why I waited so long as it's made playing some older titles feel pretty awesome again. Even some stuff I wouldn't really have thought twice about (*cough* COD *cough*







). Some of these are 6880x2880 and some are 5160x2160 depending on what I could get to run at a good 100+ FPS for the monitor









Call of Duty: MW3 (6880x2880)





Battlefield Bad Company 2 (5160x2160)







Dead Space 3 (5160x2160)


----------



## hrockh

Horizon: Zero Dawn, 1080p, normal PS4


----------



## Krzych04650

*Rise of The Tomb Raider 3440x1440*

Visual quality of this game is just amazing. I don't remember last time I was so impressed with game's visuals, probably in 2015 with The Witcher 3. If not this aliasing everywhere and no sensible option to remove it the game would look nearly perfect. Under good lighting conditions and in a good place it can look really impressive. Add to this nearly perfect character models and animations, characters were so good looking that I wasn't even bothered with cutscenes being 16:9. How Lara looks... this is just amazing character design. As a game it is also very good, a mix of everything basically. Especially those actions where you escape some tomb while everything is falling apart are epic. I am really impressed, although as always there are more than a few things that should be better, like again no sensible anti-aliasing option and sometimes too much nonsense like some crazy jumps or fighting 20 enemies at once, completely unnecessary, trying to be overly flashy but in fact making things look cheap.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheRadik

*WWE2k17* ( Reshade)

















































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Mass Effect Andromeda


What are you using to screenshot Mass Effect? I'm new to origin games, and normal steam overlay doesn't work. TIA


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What are you using to screenshot Mass Effect? I'm new to origin games, and normal steam overlay doesn't work. TIA


You can actually get overlay to work. Add MassEffectAndromeda.exe to non-Steam games, then launch it through Steam *when Origin is not open*. This will bring up the Origin login screen, and Steam overlay will work unless you're running RivaTuner Statistics Server which will interfere.

I take my screenshots with both Steam (using that method) and MSI Afterburner. The game's technical graphics are outstanding.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You can actually get overlay to work. Add MassEffectAndromeda.exe to non-Steam games, then launch it through Steam *when Origin is not open*. This will bring up the Origin login screen, and Steam overlay will work unless you're running RivaTuner Statistics Server which will interfere.
> 
> I take my screenshots with both Steam (using that method) and MSI Afterburner. The game's technical graphics are outstanding.


Oh ok thanks. Maybe that's where I went wrong, I was still logged into origin. I will try that when I get home thanks. So should I login to origin? I also need to disable Riva Tuner, thanks for the help.


----------



## CryphicKing

dead rising 4 4k


----------



## lapino

Not a regular poster here, but damn this game is beautiful


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Not a regular poster here, but damn this game is beautiful


Which one is it ?


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Which one is it ?


Hoziron:Zero Dawn. I though it was obvious, sorry







This is running on a PS4Pro.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Hoziron:Zero Dawn. I though it was obvious, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is running on a PS4Pro.


Might not so obvious on a PC forum.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What are you using to screenshot Mass Effect? I'm new to origin games, and normal steam overlay doesn't work. TIA


Ansel ?!!

alt+f2

i dont like Ansel though it kills a lot details when i use a big superscreenshot


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might not so obvious on a PC forum.


even less obvious with nothing but environments, and I don't even care if it's a PS4 game in a PC forum. It literally has nothing in it to distinguish the shots. If the character was in it it would have been obvious.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Bloodborne


----------



## sterik01

I want horizon zero down on pc. I have a PS4 but I think I'm going to sell it to get a pro.

EDIT:
ME Andromeda
*** is this thing.. KILL IT WITH FIRE !!!.. no not the alien.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What are you using to screenshot Mass Effect? I'm new to origin games, and normal steam overlay doesn't work. TIA


I use FRAPS. It's free and easy to set up and use and it gives you a framerate counter if you want.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFreeman35*
> 
> What are you using to screenshot Mass Effect? I'm new to origin games, and normal steam overlay doesn't work. TIA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> I use FRAPS. It's free and easy to set up and use and it gives you a framerate counter if you want.


FRAPS has only BMP format on free version for screenshots and like someone recently said on Linus forum, they tend to look "like a monkey pissed on them"







I use MSI Afterburner for everything I post here, and with this software you also get overclocking and hardware monitoring through OSD, so this all in one and basically all you need - managing and monitoring your hardware + quality screenshots.


----------



## DrFreeman35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> FRAPS has only BMP format on free version for screenshots and like someone recently said on Linus forum, they tend to look "like a monkey pissed on them"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner for everything I post here, and with this software you also get overclocking and hardware monitoring through OSD, so this all in one and basically all you need - managing and monitoring your hardware + quality screenshots.


Ya I've been using MSI, first build so didn't know it had that feature. What format is best?


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> FRAPS has only BMP format on free version for screenshots and like someone recently said on Linus forum, they tend to look "like a monkey pissed on them"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner for everything I post here, and with this software you also get overclocking and hardware monitoring through OSD, so this all in one and basically all you need - managing and monitoring your hardware + quality screenshots.


I use EVGA Precision XOC. I tried using MSI first but as soon as I installed it, it ramped up my fans even after I set everything to default and I just couldn't get it to settle down. The fans on 1080's aren't supposed to come on until you reach 60 C and XOC works great for overclocking my 1080 SC. I like the custom fan profile and the stability for my ACX 3.0 cooling system and that's what really matters to me, so I'll live with FRAPS for now.


----------



## Newbie2009

Mass Effect PC


----------



## Brulf

Mass Effect: Andromeda



Game looks purdy and Ansel is pretty cool


----------



## bigaza2151

*warframe @1440p [includes shots from the new captura mode]*







wallpaper material baby


----------



## awdrifter

Nier Automata

The game doesn't look this yellow when I'm playing it. Not sure if Fraps encoding or what's the cause of the color difference.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Nier Automata
> 
> The game doesn't look this yellow when I'm playing it. Not sure if Fraps encoding or what's the cause of the color difference.


FRAPS is almost always making yellow screenshots. Like someone already said here recently, they look like a monkey pissed on them


----------



## nukem

Lifeless Planet at 4k. Does it look any better? No. Am I comfortable as heck in my lazy boy? Yup


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Rogue 6880x2880 (3440x1440 DSR)
*

Generally a serious downgrade from Black Flag, game feels and looks rather insignificant, but I managed to make few good screenshots. Performance was ridiculously good, 6880x2880 is a crazy resolution and it run at stable 60 mostly with ~70% usage on both cards. But unfortunately this performance is reflected in game's visuals that are rather unimpressive, texture quality and streaming distance is really poor at times.


----------



## Newbie2009

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Newbie2009

Alien Isolation


----------



## GoLDii3

Spoiler: Horizon: Zero Dawn


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So if I really want to show off my 4K TV to my friends, what are the best games to display that eye candy? Purely for visuals, don't care if the game sucks or not.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So if I really want to show off my 4K TV to my friends, what are the best games to display that eye candy? Purely for visuals, don't care if the game sucks or not.


Just show them this, tell them it's a game


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Just show them this, tell them it's a game


I work at an ectronics retailer that sells 4K TV's and that movie is part of the Sony TV demo from 2015. They have much nicer stuff now. The LG OLED TV demo's are the best looking that I have seen so far.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Horizon: Zero Dawn for console games (though Forza Horizon 3 is also amazing if you have a One S and not a PS4 Pro).

Battlefront or Battlefield for PC games IMO


----------



## Saq

Bulletstorm (duke mode)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The last guardian



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sepiashimmer

About The Last Guardian, you should have included that it is PS4 exclusive.


----------



## SLOWION

Dishonored 2








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> About The Last Guardian, you should have included that it is PS4 exclusive.


When you Google it, you'll find it out quickly







. All will be fine







.


----------



## 222Panther222

Zelda:BOTW Cemu 1.7.4, 4k graphics pack.



[/IMG]


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Zelda:BOTW Cemu 1.7.4, 4k graphics pack.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> [/quoteThats awesome


----------



## Kenshiro 26

One of my favorite games from the last console generation got a PC release this week. It's a very good port too.

*Bayonetta [1080p]*


----------



## hrockh

thank you for posting some Bayonetta screenshot.
and Zelda still has some significant issues on PC.. 1.7.4 improved things a lot, nearly there. Maybe in a couple of releases I'll give it a shot again


----------



## feznz

RISE OF THE TOMB RAIDER


----------



## Krzych04650

*Tomb Raider (2013) 3440x1440*

Great game. Visually it is making fun of the newest titles, looking better than most of them or at least as good while being 4 years old and requiring one third of power. This not even 64-bit application, it's 32-bit. Add to this perfect SLI support and well implemented SSAA that makes picture quality as good as it can be and you are getting very pleasant visuals. Game itself is also very good, better than ROTTR I think. Only bad thing are cutscenes that are zoomed in on 21:9 display instead of being extended or at least pillarboxed, so many good screenshots are lost because of that.

(


http://imgur.com/4wLDz

)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Journey
A game that every gamer should play once. There had never been any game that amazed me like Journey did. Too bad it's kinda short (approx.2hrs)




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Journey
> A game that every gamer should play once. There had never been any game that amazed me like Journey did. Too bad it's kinda short (approx.2hrs)


Every gamer cannot play it because this is exclusive to some console nonsense.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Every gamer cannot play it because this is exclusive to some console nonsense.


You can if you spend approximately 100 bucks for a used PS3.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You can if you spend approximately 100 bucks for a used PS3.


Or wait until an emulator comes out


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Or wait until an emulator comes out


There is a PS3 emulator already. Maybe more than one. Not sure if Journey is playable on it though, you'll have to check. After spending a decade on console gaming and a decade on PC gaming (and playing games from outside those decades too of course), I'm not convinced that any console exclusive is worthwhile unless you're really into JRPGs and Japanese action games (two genres where consoles offer a bit more).

Some bizarre screenshots of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There is a PS3 emulator already. Maybe more than one. Not sure if Journey is playable on it though, you'll have to check. After spending a decade on console gaming and a decade on PC gaming (and playing games from outside those decades too of course), I'm not convinced that any console exclusive is worthwhile unless you're really into JRPGs and Japanese action games (two genres where consoles offer a bit more).
> 
> Some bizarre screenshots of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl.


The way these "emulator" works, you have to rebuild the whole PS3 game trying to duplicate the console source code from their original DevKit to PC's DX Environment, similar to how X1's backward comparability works, except these habitats don't have nearly as much engineering resource and talent pool as Microsoft's xbox team, plus PS3's dev env is even more complex than PS4's.

Using x10 times more expensive system to play 10 year old games @ untested performance and bug feasted state is a low demand and high effort job, good thing is, it's an on going open source project where anyone can chip in and help out on games they like(if they have enough knowledge and skill to contribute), the bad thing is, a slightly complex games such Journey, it's unlikely gonna run on these emulators unless you have a whole dedicated team behind it, and a vastly complex game like RDR is completely out of question.

Reality is, there's no such thing as "emulator" on PC ever since PS1 era, consoles' structure and porting methology became vastly more complex after maybe 5th gen, it's a not a thing in the public attention anymore

Screenshot neir automata 1440P


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Every gamer cannot play it because this is exclusive to some console nonsense.


Well one can own both and the problem is gone. Console is cheap, there's not much of a different in games pricing compared to steam's.
PC has exclusives too you know.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well one can own both and the problem is gone. Console is cheap, there's not much of a different in games pricing compared to steam's.
> PC has exclusives too you know.


Well, PC exclusive actually makes sense outside of just a business perspective, as many of them take advantage of resources that consoles do not have, and many of them are not playable with controllers because they have too much functionality.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well, PC exclusive actually makes sense outside of just a business perspective, as many of them take advantage of resources that consoles do not have, and many of them are not playable with controllers because they have too much functionality.


Console has keyboard and mouse as well.
I can name one game that won't be able to deliver its full glory on PC without a console controller: The last of us - grounded mode, facing Bloater & Clicker.
You need to push the analog stick slightly and carefully to move around, otherwise you're done. Imagine playing it on PC with a keyboard: Hold shift to stay alive the easiest way possible. Oh well the immersion where has you gone?
And I'm not sure what you mean saying "resources that consoles do not have" though, PC can't utilize game like flow and flower for sure. Of course every problem can be solved easy with an open-minded approach.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Console has keyboard and mouse as well.
> I can name one game that won't be able to deliver its full glory on PC without a console controller: The last of us - grounded mode, facing Bloater & Clicker.
> You need to push the analog stick slightly and carefully to move around, otherwise you're done. Imagine playing it on PC with a keyboard: Hold shift to stay alive the easiest way possible. Oh well the immersion where has you gone?
> And I'm not sure what you mean saying "resources that consoles do not have" though, PC can't utilize game like flow and flower for sure. Of course every problem can be solved easy with an open-minded approach.


On PC, a game like TLOU would have a walk key/speed modifier. Plus you can always use a controller on PC if you really want to. Would be better if we had IR analog mechanical keyboards though.

As for resources, that can refer to many things like graphics APIs, game engines, physics engines, and hardware limitations of course although this was more of an issue in the past; there was just no feasible way to get a game like Arma 2 or Total War: ROME II and many others onto last gen consoles, and let's not forget MMOs. Or if you want to make a game with very intense, cutting edge physics to the point where GPU acceleration is required, you need NVIDIA PhysX which until very recently was limited to NVIDIA hardware.

Garry's Mod is conceptually impossible on consoles, so are feature rich multiplayer games that emphasize modding and maintaining and customizing your own server. The console multiplayer model is too restrictive for this, for something like UT2004 or any Arma game or Crysis/Crysis Wars or Killing Floor. They can release a dumbed down version on consoles (for simpler games, Arma is too much for a controller to handle), which they have done with Killing Floor 2 and some Valve games, but that's effectively cutting out half the game's potential and not every studio wants to butcher their games like that.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On PC, a game like TLOU would have a walk key/speed modifier. Plus you can always use a controller on PC if you really want to. Would be better if we had IR analog mechanical keyboards though.
> 
> As for resources, that can refer to many things like graphics APIs, game engines, physics engines, and hardware limitations of course although this was more of an issue in the past; there was just no feasible way to get a game like Arma 2 or Total War: ROME II and many others onto last gen consoles, and let's not forget MMOs. Or if you want to make a game with very intense, cutting edge physics to the point where GPU acceleration is required, you need NVIDIA PhysX which until very recently was limited to NVIDIA hardware.
> 
> Garry's Mod is conceptually impossible on consoles, so are feature rich multiplayer games that emphasize modding and maintaining and customizing your own server. The console multiplayer model is too restrictive for this, for something like UT2004 or any Arma game or Crysis/Crysis Wars or Killing Floor. They can release a dumbed down version on consoles (for simpler games, Arma is too much for a controller to handle), which they have done with Killing Floor 2 and some Valve games, but that's effectively cutting out half the game's potential and not every studio wants to butcher their games like that.


Walk key/speed modifier would break all the immersion for TLOU. And you forgot one important point, Console can utilize keyboard and mouse.
While I agree with most of your points on resources aka technology, there's still one thing I'd like to point out: Those are not the most critical features for most games out there. They're like special bonus to me.
On PC I do play Garry's mod, as well as Minecraft, Skyrim, Fallout, Stalker, The Witcher etc., most of them are multi-platform (except Stalker) but on PC they offer better performance & mod ability, you see I'm taking the easy method for myself here, just want to enjoy every game at its best. PS4's been getting some really top of the art exclusives recently so yeah, it's worth getting one even its games might or might not offer cutting edge technology.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Walk key/speed modifier would break all the immersion for TLOU. And you forgot one important point, Console can utilize keyboard and mouse.


Can you use keyboard and mouse in every game? It is barely compatible with any last gen console games, I know this generation has a bit more compatibility for that but I don't know how much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> While I agree with most of your points on resources aka technology, there's still one thing I'd like to point out: Those are not the most critical features for most games out there. They're like special bonus to me.
> On PC I do play Garry's mod, as well as Minecraft, Skyrim, Fallout, Stalker, The Witcher etc., most of them are multi-platform (except Stalker) but on PC they offer better performance & mod ability, you see I'm taking the easy method for myself here, just want to enjoy every game at its best. PS4's been getting some really top of the art exclusives recently so yeah, it's worth getting one even its games might or might not offer cutting edge technology.


Well, I didn't get into too many specific examples besides Garry's Mod and the multiplayer games. Most MMOs are just too big in scale and have too many gameplay elements to fit onto a console's hardware and/or controller (it isn't feasible to release a game on console that is only compatible with KB+M), which also applies to many strategy games, many RPGs, and the Arma franchise. Such is the nature of those games. I strongly disagree about the artistic vision of PS4 exclusives, which strike me as underwhelming at best especially for the AAA budget they were made with.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can you use keyboard and mouse in every game? It is barely compatible with any last gen console games, I know this generation has a bit more compatibility for that but I don't know how much.
> Well, I didn't get into too many specific examples besides Garry's Mod and the multiplayer games. Most MMOs are just too big in scale and have too many gameplay elements to fit onto a console's hardware and/or controller (it isn't feasible to release a game on console that is only compatible with KB+M), which also applies to many strategy games, many RPGs, and the Arma franchise. Such is the nature of those games. I strongly disagree about the artistic vision of PS4 exclusives, which strike me as underwhelming at best especially for the AAA budget they were made with.


Not all. Some MMO, Overwatch and its rip-off named Paragon, Battlefield series. There is more but most of them are games I don't care or play on PC so I'll never know. But yeah just to name a few.
Artistic vision might vary depend on each person's taste. To me not a single game out there has come close to the beauty of Journey, and in term of atmospheric design, Bloodborne is the reigning king. And I've been a loyal pc gamer for more than 20 years.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

This is pretty much the only screenshot I actually like. All my other ones are trash. BTW. Looking at the mini map you can see I get gunned down seconds later.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *Tomb Raider (2013) 3440x1440*
> 
> Great game. Visually it is making fun of the newest titles, looking better than most of them or at least as good while being 4 years old and requiring one third of power. This not even 64-bit application, it's 32-bit. Add to this perfect SLI support and well implemented SSAA that makes picture quality as good as it can be and you are getting very pleasant visuals. Game itself is also very good, better than ROTTR I think. Only bad thing are cutscenes that are zoomed in on 21:9 display instead of being extended or at least pillarboxed, so many good screenshots are lost because of that.


looks pretty I might have to add that to my library for these up coming winter months


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> looks pretty I might have to add that to my library for these up coming winter months


Didn't winter just end a month ago?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Didn't winter just end a month ago?






South hemisphere country.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Didn't winter just end a month ago?


I'm from New Zealand I got a question I had polish guy tell me that the name for lady bits is pipe, is this true I still think he is kidding me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South hemisphere country.


Awww the memories I was 3 years old when that came out


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I'm from New Zealand I got a question I had polish guy tell me that the name for lady bits is pipe, is this true I still think he is kidding me.


Haha







If you are asking about what I think you are asking (I have never seen anyone saying "lady bits" before







), then yes, it is true but with _a_ on the end, not _e_, so not exactly pipe







But this is very harsh way to say it so don't try that with a lady or your own "bits" may get hurt


----------



## Prophet4NO1

ETS2, ProMods, RJL Scania


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There is a PS3 emulator already. Maybe more than one. Not sure if Journey is playable on it though, you'll have to check. After spending a decade on console gaming and a decade on PC gaming (and playing games from outside those decades too of course), I'm not convinced that any console exclusive is worthwhile unless you're really into JRPGs and Japanese action games (two genres where consoles offer a bit more).
> 
> Some bizarre screenshots of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl.


I didn't know there was a working PS3 emulator, I thought they only ran home brew software.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I didn't know there was a working PS3 emulator, I thought they only ran home brew software.


RPCS3 is the one, although emulation success rate isn't said to be great. I never tried it though so I can't tell you how it is.


----------



## eclap

Black Desert Online


----------



## Newbie2009

NAME OF GAME?


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> NAME OF GAME?


Black Desert Online, sorry, edited the post.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap*
> 
> Black Desert Online, sorry, edited the post.


thanks , looks nice!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Escape from Tarkov. (Alpha)








TCO


----------



## iARDAs

DMC: Devil May Cry


----------



## hrockh

DMC looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> DMC looks absolutely incredible.


ıt really is. Will add more SS later.. And it is a 2013 game too.


----------



## boredgunner

Planescape: Torment - Enhanced Edition. Three screenshots composed together, hence the size. The distinct use of blue and reddish-brown is very apparent here, a motif in the game, as are blades and sharp objects which are found all throughout the game's level design.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> thanks , looks nice!


Unfortunately only on screenshots. In fact it doesn't really and pop-in is unbearable. Literally everything flickers.


----------



## umeng2002

*Dead Space 2* - in-game AA off. SMAA injected with reshade. Maxed settings, 1080p. DSR doesn't seem to work with this game.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

CIv 6



And then 3D




Just another day of trying to take over the World. That's the United States Btw.









TCO


----------



## skumdog

Ghost Recon Wildlands


Doom(2016)


Add me on Ghost Recon Wildlands, MightyBohab.


----------



## boredgunner

Curst in Planescape: Torment. The first two screenshots are actually multiple composed together.






Gate to Carceri.


----------



## utterfabrication

Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## umeng2002

More *RE5 Space 2*


----------



## Saq

random screenshots of What remains of edith finch.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

*Overwatch* [21:9]


----------



## pez

I think you mean zoomed 16:9







.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think you mean zoomed 16:9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that the way the game renders 21:9? By cropping?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*
> 
> Is that the way the game renders 21:9? By cropping?


Yes,it does. Somethign to do with not wanting 21:9 users to have an advantage.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes,it does. Somethign to do with not wanting 21:9 users to have an advantage.


Yea, thats funny. Why didn't they lock the game to 4:[email protected] then? There are many things that give advantage in cometitive FPS games, faster PC, higher refresh rate, better and smoother mice. Why are they cutting only 21:9? If this is their thinking then lock the game to 4:3 and 15 FPS.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes,it does. Somethign to do with not wanting 21:9 users to have an advantage.


So presumably it's cutting off the top and/or bottom? Isn't this also a disadvantage?


----------



## umeng2002

*Dude Bruh 3* - Such a waste of great environment and art assets by a poor story and poor game design. 1080p. In-game SMAA off. SMAA injected with Reshade.


----------



## 222Panther222

Man, Dead Space still look amazing.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Yea, thats funny. Why didn't they lock the game to 4:[email protected] then? There are many things that give advantage in cometitive FPS games, faster PC, higher refresh rate, better and smoother mice. Why are they cutting only 21:9? If this is their thinking then lock the game to 4:3 and 15 FPS.


It's why i refuse to play this game, If they knew anything about FPS competitive games using 21:9 could actually be a disadvantage. Why do so many pro players play sub 1080 resolutions and bazillion fps and refresh rates....


----------



## boredgunner

No More Room in Hell. Interestingly enough, this game is totally unplayable on my brother's Samsung JS8500 due to insane black crush. No other game has that problem, including games like Metro Redux.


Fallout 2.


Call of Duty. The AI is infinitely better than its sequels, it actually passes as quality video game warfare for that reason unlike the sequels where the AI breaks in the simplest scenarios and never has any formation. The first two also have far better sound effects than the rest.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*
> 
> Is that the way the game renders 21:9? By cropping?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Yes,it does. Somethign to do with not wanting 21:9 users to have an advantage.


Yeah -- sorry to detract from the thread







.

It sucks, but I got over it. I don't like playing many games with pillar boxes, but I don't mind it for this one. There's plenty of other games out there that look amazing in 21:9







.


----------



## Saq

Wildlands





Everything


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> It's why i refuse to play this game, If they knew anything about FPS competitive games using 21:9 could actually be a disadvantage. Why do so many pro players play sub 1080 resolutions and bazillion fps and refresh rates....


Thats actually true, I find 21:9 as disadvantage in such games. I am not playing them, just tested once, and I find 21:9 distracting for such game, action is very fast, and first person, which is a key thing here, on 21:9 there is just too many information coming to your eyes in very short period of time. I was doing much better on 19" 1360x768 screen than on 34" ultrawide. You are focused on the center anyway and you use camera to look around, you don't look around your screen in such games.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> It's why i refuse to play this game, If they knew anything about FPS competitive games using 21:9 could actually be a disadvantage. Why do so many pro players play sub 1080 resolutions and bazillion fps and refresh rates....
> 
> 
> 
> Thats actually true, I find 21:9 as disadvantage in such games. I am not playing them, just tested once, and I find 21:9 distracting for such game, action is very fast, and first person, which is a key thing here, on 21:9 there is just too many information coming to your eyes in very short period of time. I was doing much better on 19" 1360x768 screen than on 34" ultrawide. You are focused on the center anyway and you use camera to look around, you don't look around your screen in such games.
Click to expand...

I've played many games (racing/driving, first person, third person) on a 48:9 setup (3 x 1080p) and you just have to look at it differently. Exactly like you said, you don't look around your screen much, so you just have to focus your eyes in the center of the display and let let your peripheral vision do the rest. The only issue would be if your HUD was on the edges of the screen rather than at the traditional 16:9 locations, as that would force you to focus your vision elsewhere. Granted, I'm not a super competitive gamer, so it's probably not ideal at higher levels of competition, but I don't think it's an issue and find the sheer scale of it very enjoyable.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> So presumably it's cutting off the top and/or bottom? Isn't this also a disadvantage?


yeah, it cuts off top and bottom.

They take away your height so that people who dont have the width dont feel cheated.

It's stupid.


----------



## loader963

Agreed^


----------



## bluej511

Cropped/stretched games on 21:9 is so stupid, rainbow six siege is the same way in that regard. I love playing in 21:9 and wouldn't go any other way (especially with freesync). It's just such an enjoyable ratio, and in the end that's what gaming is all about, enjoyment. Sure i can play Siege at 480p with a million fps but why? I can destroy people in ultrawide at 75fps lol.

Not sure why the screenshot looks awful but oh well. When you're bored doing a terrorist hunt, barbwire galore lol.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Couple Nukes in Civ VI.






TCO


----------



## umeng2002

More *Dead Space 3*


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> More *Dead Space 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome screens







I have to admit I really enjoyed this - until I got to the stupid DLC 'ending' which IMO ruined the whole thing.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Awesome screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I really enjoyed this - until I got to the stupid DLC 'ending' which IMO ruined the whole thing.


Yeah, I'm just blasting through it now on New Game+ since I just finished Dead Space 1 and 2 recently.

But for Dead Space 3, they really messed up a lot with the new inventory system, weapons creation/ upgrades, auto saves that don't work right, etc.

But I do love the Dead Space universe, so I'll put up with the junk mechanics in Dead Space 3.

Dead Space 1 really is the best in the series, imho.


----------



## utterfabrication

Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just blasting through it now on New Game+ since I just finished Dead Space 1 and 2 recently.
> 
> But for Dead Space 3, they really messed up a lot with the new inventory system, weapons creation/ upgrades, auto saves that don't work right, etc.
> 
> But I do love the Dead Space universe, so I'll put up with the junk mechanics in Dead Space 3.
> 
> *Dead Space 1 really is the best in the series, imho.*


Agreed to the infinite power.


----------



## boredgunner

Here are some gifs demonstrating the awesomeness of various spells from Planescape: Torment (Enhanced Edition).









Meteor Swarm Bombardment









Mechanus' Cannon









Deathbolt









Abyssal Fury









Conflagration









Celestial Host


----------



## umeng2002

More *Dead Space 3*


----------



## umeng2002

Protip: If you're playing Dead Space 1 on the PC, you need to go to the settings text file and set the gamma bellow 0 to get the darkness to an acceptable level.


----------



## umeng2002

a tad more *Dead Space 3*


----------



## 222Panther222

Cemu 1.7.5 Zelda:BOTW 4k Gaphicpack.


----------



## GrumpyOne

How does it run? Haven't tried it on Cemu yet.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















More or less screenshot simulator for me.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less screenshot simulator for me.


Yeah, the Wizard room or what ever it's called looks nice too.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> How does it run? Haven't tried it on Cemu yet.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/674bbt/botw_megathread_v3_175/

this thread will tell you all you need to know


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> How does it run? Haven't tried it on Cemu yet.


12-15fps with dips but my cpu is very old, 7700k should run it 30fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less screenshot simulator for me.


It does look superb, except the "redux" version to me look a bit worst than the original. I did a panorama using ps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> 12-15fps with dips but my cpu is very old, 7700k should run it 30fps.
> It does look superb, except the "redux" version to me look a bit worst than the original. I did a panorama using ps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just want to add that the game is supposed to be running at 30 fps. moving it to 60 fps can be done but it's a buggy mess.


----------



## umeng2002

Last of *DEAD SPACE 3* - man they really dropped the ball with this game.


----------



## Silent Scone

I never completed DS3. Just didn't grip me like 2nd.

I've not posted in here in awhile.

Outlast (2) 3440x1440


----------



## Newbie2009

SOMA PC


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> SOMA PC


What's with the low rez shadow. I don't remember that in the game.

I might actually give SOMA a replay after I finish CAYNE.


----------



## Newbie2009

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> What's with the low rez shadow. I don't remember that in the game.
> 
> I might actually give SOMA a replay after I finish CAYNE.






Yeah it's bizarre. I didn't notice a problem with the shadows throughout the game bar this screen, shadows are set to high I believe. Maybe a bug or needs to be set to v high, but I don't think those shadows could look worse lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Planescape: Torment Enhanced Edition.






























Spoiler: More


----------



## kzone75

*Little Nightmares*


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> What's with the low rez shadow. I don't remember that in the game.
> 
> I might actually give SOMA a replay after I finish CAYNE.


bro it's the new minecraft shadow texture pack. you never tried it out?


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> *Little Nightmares*


I was actually thinking of picking this one up! how are you finding it?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> bro it's the new minecraft shadow texture pack. you never tried it out?


----------



## CryphicKing

Totally forgot I bought SW:battlefront when it's released.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I was actually thinking of picking this one up! how are you finding it?


Sorry for the late reply.







It's kind of short. Could finish it in a couple of hours. It is however a beautiful game, well made and it's got a few "scary" parts. Not a bad game for the price, IMHO.


----------



## boredgunner

Unreal Tournament 2004 has aged well graphically (and aged better in every other way).


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2004 has aged well graphically (and aged better in every other way).


Its a shame that nearly nobody plays that game anymore, used to be so much fun back in the day doing all the different modes. The game can still be played online, though you are mainly limited to Tdm and dm, with good old DM_Rankin.

Quantum Break


Dead Rising


----------



## boredgunner

^ You can also find CTF servers but yeah, that was the last of its kind. UT3 was 1/20th of the game and never seemed as popular.

Here is Serious Sam: Fusion 2017, currently in public beta. It is a remaster of Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter, Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter, Serious Sam 3: BFE, and the DLC for all of those, remastered on Serious Engine 4 with Vulkan support and too many updates to count.


----------



## pez

Whoa. I had some serious fun playing some old Serious Sam titles several years ago. Wouldn't mind picking that up at all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa. I had some serious fun playing some old Serious Sam titles several years ago. Wouldn't mind picking that up at all.


If you have the HD versions (either one) and/or Serious Sam 3, you get the Fusion 2017 remaster of just the one(s) you have for free. I think you're screwed if you only have the non HD versions though, and have to repurchase. And if you have none of them on Steam then you will have to purchase it. I wish more studios supported their games like Croteam though. They are doing a full remake of Serious Sam 2 because it's too old to port to Serious Engine 4.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you have the HD versions (either one) and/or Serious Sam 3, you get the Fusion 2017 remaster of just the one(s) you have for free. I think you're screwed if you only have the non HD versions though, and have to repurchase. And if you have none of them on Steam then you will have to purchase it. I wish more studios supported their games like Croteam though. They are doing a full remake of Serious Sam 2 because it's too old to port to Serious Engine 4.


Oh cool, it looks like the Fusion 2017 beta is automatically been put into my library. I do have HD and non-HD of the 1st and 2nd encounter. This ought to be fun once I take a break from OW







.


----------



## th3illusiveman

that quantum break screenshot is crazy. Holycrap!


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Grand Theft Auto 5


----------



## kx11

Badiya Alpha build


----------



## CryphicKing

COD: infinite warfare, surprisingly, visual department is significantly inferior to BO3 from a year ago, sledgehammer seem to be a far more capable studio and interestingly they aren't sharing resources with infinite wards.










BF: Battle Front 1





The Surge


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> COD: infinite warfare, surprisingly, visual department is significantly inferior to BO3 from a year ago, sledgehammer seem to be a far more capable studio and interestingly they aren't sharing resources with infinite wards.


I'm not surprised. That franchise has made several big backwards leaps already, additional ones don't surprise me.

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3 Gold with Raven Shield 2.0 mod.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not surprised. That franchise has made several big backwards leaps already, additional ones don't surprise me.
> 
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3 Gold with Raven Shield 2.0 mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Genuine question: How do you exploit that GTX 1080 if you play mostly old games?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Genuine question: How do you exploit that GTX 1080 if you play mostly old games?


4x SGSSAA or HSAA or OGSSAA (no aliasing vs extremely aliased modern games) + 120 FPS w/ ULMB. I can't even do this in some games, like HL2 with cinematic mod even with only MSAA, modded Morrowind (I swear this is the hardest game to run due to the mods), Deus Ex: Revision, UT2004 oddly enough.

It makes for an interesting dilemma at times, one that I like to ask certain people; do you prefer average modern AAA graphics with all their quirks (excessive static lights and shadows and lack of physics, poor AA) at 60 FPS, or elite mid to late 2000s graphics (excluding Crysis) with all their quirks (almost all lights are dynamic and cast dynamic shadows, much more physics, no aliasing, e.g. F.E.A.R. or HL2 Ep2) at 120 FPS with strobing?

Of course my answer is the best of both worlds but few modern games can provide this (Obduction, Shadow Warrior and its sequel, DOOM).

If there was a modern game as good or better than Rainbow Six 3, I'd play it. But there has not been a game since that is anything like it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Endless Space 2.




TCO

One more, Took of the Massive Ring. Started a new game.


----------



## kx11

Paragon


----------



## kx11

Homefront


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Homefront
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you think of the game? I finished it and I'm quite fond of the gameplay and pretty much everything except for the story/writing, though I don't know how far through it you are, or if you've finished it as well.

Nice shots, by the way.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> What did you think of the game? I finished it and I'm quite fond of the gameplay and pretty much everything except for the story/writing, though I don't know how far through it you are, or if you've finished it as well.
> 
> Nice shots, by the way.


interesting story and kinda same-y gameplay , pretty graphics and the missions in the beginning are fun but they drag a little bit later


----------



## OrangeRaptor

[Tomb Raider 2013]






Don't mind the system monitor there.

ADR1FT


----------



## boredgunner

Day of Infamy. Awesome game that already has tons of mods including total conversions. It is basically Insurgency in WWII for those who don't know (that's how it began, as a mod for Insurgency). CQB PvP/Co-op FPS, map size is bigger than Call of Duty and Day of Defeat but much smaller than Battlefield and Red Orchestra, maps are made complex by the vast amount of indoor buildings/bunkers they have. Level design brings much more authenticity and emphasis on tactics than CoD and DoD as a result.

Its focus is on bringing more realism than the likes of Call of Duty and Battlefield, but a tiny bit less than Red Orchestra. Tons of game modes, shooting mechanics only rivaled by Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm/Rising Storm 2, sound quality on par with recent Battlefields. Class-based gameplay just like Red Orchestra 2/Rising Storm/Rising Storm 2, which means more classes than Battlefield and a limit on how many players can pick a class.






I love roasting people.


----------



## umeng2002

Super Metroid emulated with CRT Royale filter


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Finished Andromeda, shame that the series is being put on the backburner. Would like to see more games with this crew.

*Mass Effect: Andromeda* [1440p]


----------



## Saq

Replaying through The Walking Dead to remind me why I suffered through season 3.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

NieR:Automata


----------



## boredgunner

Black Mesa.













































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Replaying through The Walking Dead to remind me why I suffered through season 3.


Suffered? You disliked it? I never got around to it or the Michonne game.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Suffered? You disliked it? I never got around to it or the Michonne game.


Season 3 was painful... For starters, the characters call the Zombies Muertos instead of just Walkers, which got quickly annoying to me because Walkers had a better ring to it. Walking Dead 1 feels like an actual point and click game, whereas when you play season 3, from episode 3 onwards, theres very little walking around or examining items, or talking to characters. Walking Dead 1 has a much better visual style to it too, it just feels properly grim and hopeless.


----------



## Lhotse

Dragon Age Inquisition. The _best game_ I've ever played. *The Trespasser DLC is a _must have_ that should have been included in the base game, imo.

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 19-04-48-66_zpst9357toa.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 18-58-01-65_zpsqjrgzfwa.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-09 03-09-22-55_zps2wlvwbqu.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 19-25-57-47_zps5c8fjbyo.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-09 03-09-03-12_zpsuwvwoite.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 19-03-55-12_zpshufbilho.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 18-49-15-43_zpsxcone8fx.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 18-51-26-29_zps6pak5sqf.png.html

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 18-54-54-92_zpscs9yqjmr.png.html


----------



## 222Panther222

Wow, man dragon age inquisition look sweet. I remember it looking odd on ps4, like good models with too smooth textures.


----------



## sti228

*DiRT 4*










































































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

what's with the low textures on cars ?!


----------



## sti228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what's with the low textures on cars ?!


Have no idea. Ultra settings and still low textures.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Grand Theft Auto 5 Online


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition. The _best game_ I've ever played. *The Trespasser DLC is a _must have_ that should have been included in the base game, imo.
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/L...n 2017-06-08 18-58-01-65_zpsqjrgzfwa.png.html


Wow, nice screens (especially the one above). I loved this game, I'm not sure why it got so much hate.


----------



## Lhotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Wow, man dragon age inquisition look sweet. I remember it looking odd on ps4, like good models with too smooth textures.


It actually looks better. I use FRAPS to capture the screenshots, which doesn't do it any favors.


----------



## ironmaidenwes

Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, nice screens (especially the one above). I loved this game, I'm not sure why it got so much hate.


It did? I thought most people liked it.


----------



## Catscratch

Still very fond of this one:

Kingdoms of Amalur : The Reckoning

http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/ltcatscratch/media/ScreenShot_2012_02_1303_17_03-2.jpg.html

Wish it was worked on more (the studio went kaboom)


----------



## Sikkamore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Still very fond of this one:
> 
> Kingdoms of Amalur : The Reckoning
> 
> http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/ltcatscratch/media/ScreenShot_2012_02_1303_17_03-2.jpg.html
> 
> Wish it was worked on more (the studio went kaboom)


Such an under rated game! Still in love with this title. And I agree with the wishes of them working on it more. I want Xbox One controller support


----------



## boredgunner

Rising Storm 2: Vietnam. A must have for any Battlefield fan (as is the first one). It is basically the successor to Battlefield: Vietnam that we never got.


----------



## Krzych04650

*No Man's Sky 3440x1440*

Not really playing this game, but I tested it recently and it looks and plays way better than on release. Looks nice now, it is much harder to find ugly planet and game is not looking like 480p anymore, there is also no tearing. I have played for like 30 minutes and already encountered some really beautiful places. Too bad the game itself cannot keep me for more than half hour.






*Lord of the Rings Online 3440x1440*

The game is very old, runs pretty bad no matter how fast your PC is and mechanics are also very limited due to MMO game, but still the game has something in itself that made me spend 1500+ hours playing it. The world is just so well built, consistent and atmospheric, storyline is good which is very rare for an MMO. And scale of the world is also great, you can really feel the size of the world, actually I cannot recall other game that had this kind of huge and great landscapes and views. It gets harder and harder to play this game as it falls more and more behind current standards, but still it makes me come back from time to time. Approximately half of the game is very good and free from major issues, first half, so still worth trying.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Now i'm tempted to buy no mans sky.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Stronghold Crusaders 2





TCO


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not surprised. That franchise has made several big backwards leaps already, additional ones don't surprise me.


My point was BO3's visual was alot more advanced than most people realized, and it was built upon a different technology created by an alter studio, I'm surprised that they aren't sharing the resource like EA, Square Enix and UBI did. Still a decent looking AAA despite all the hate it got, visually just not as good looking as the last game.

more COD:IW


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> My point was BO3's visual was alot more advanced than most people realized, and it was built upon a different technology created by an alter studio, I'm surprised that they aren't sharing the resource like EA, Square Enix and UBI did. Still a decent looking AAA despite all the hate it got, visually just not as good looking as the last game.


Yeah, and let's not forget that Call of Duty's background contains impressive technology. It comes from id Tech which was at the time (when CoD was new) industry leading. Looking at your screenshots, the franchise has become unrecognizable.

A few of screenshots of Insurgency. I recommend this game to both CoD fans and also anyone who hates CoD, and also anyone who likes Rising Storm/Red Orchestra series. CQB like CoD but with a multitude of Co-op and PvP modes (covering most of CoD's modes and more), but shooting mechanics only bested by Rising Storm/Red Orchestra and Arma 3, extensive mod support, plus free dedicated server hosting since it is Valve distributed.


This was before I got a mod that adds proper side picatinny rail mounts for AKs.


H&K HK416 mod which replaces the default M4A1 Carbine.









FN SCAR-H SSR mod which replaces the default M14 EBR (I have enough games with M14 EBRs).


----------



## Saq

Rise to Ruins, really fun game once you have a good grip on your resources and defenses.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> Rise to Ruins, really fun game once you have a good grip on your resources and defenses.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the art style. Goal?

TCO


----------



## kx11

Ryse


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I love the art style. Goal?
> 
> TCO


There's no real goal to this game, I'm playing Survival mode, so I'm trying to keep my villagers alive for as long as possible. There is a peaceful mode as well, but there's not really any challenge there.


----------



## kx11

Ryse


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## OrangeRaptor

yooo. i've actually been wanting to play a bit of minecraft lately. I really just want to play a casual game where I can relax and just talk to some people.


----------



## kx11

Ryse


----------



## kx11

Mafia III


----------



## Cybertox

*Northgard*


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Grand Theft Auto: Online


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Northgard*


Because of this post, I googled Northgard, then bought it on the steam sale.

I really like it so far!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Because of this post, I googled Northgard, then bought it on the steam sale.
> 
> I really like it so far!


I am glad to hear that! I am really enjoying it as well, its a great game. Which is a rare thing for early access games. The perfect mixture between WarCraft and Settlers.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am glad to hear that! I am really enjoying it as well, its a great game. Which is a rare thing for early access games. The perfect mixture between WarCraft and Settlers.


harder than I expected too! With the management of food and happiness, it's different than other strategy games I've played


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> harder than I expected too! With the management of food and happiness, it's different than other strategy games I've played


I dont find it to be very challenging, it does not have the complexity of lets say games like Civilization. Of course its not your usual RTS where you just gather resources and pump out your armies, there are as you said some management aspects to it which I actually really like as they make the game more enjoyable at a slower pace. Generation of food and happiness also differs from clan to clan, some clans are more efficient at providing happiness, others at gathering food. For food make sure that you colonize territories with wheat, lakes for fishing and deer flocks for hunting. For happiness, first and foremost you need to have enough of every resource, if you lack food or wood, especially in winter, happiness will go down significantly. Build breweries, as they rise happiness and that is their sole purpose. Expanding unto new territories also grants you happiness along with certain researches. it takes time but once you figure everything out it gets really interesting and comprehensive, its not difficult I can assure you.


----------



## crazyg0od33

yeah, I don't play / never have played civ, so I can't compare. But like age of empires, etc. where you dont need to colonize / expand into specific territories - it's a different style of management than that which I'm not yet used to.

Like having a limit on the number of buildings in a colonized zone, etc.

It's cool though and I really like it! Especially the little events that happen throughout the years.


----------



## boredgunner

Icewind Dale - NWN 2


Anachronox


----------



## Krzych04650

*Dear Esther 3440x1440*

What a beautiful game. It kind of brought me back on track, I didn't really play anything in over 2 months, first I got bored, then I started to build a new desk, then I couldn't get used to it... And then today I spontaneously launched this game and got sinked in completely. Finally. Over two months. What a waste. Also this is the first game I have played with newly bought Lightpack. Works amazing. Another position on the list of things you don't get back from and at the same time you cannot be sure that it will always work. This, 21:9, SLI... Ridiculously dependent on the software, but once everything works.. more than worth all the struggle, pushing the boundaries cannot be easy.















Cannot really show the effect of Lightpack because this game is a bit dim so the light is too gentle for my 8 year old phone to pick up, but here are few shots of something else:


----------



## crazyg0od33

That's awesome.

Did they finally figure out how to let you play in fullscreen and use the lightpack?


----------



## Krzych04650

Dear Esther 3440x1440
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> That's awesome.
> 
> Did they finally figure out how to let you play in fullscreen and use the lightpack?


Yes and no







By default not really. Prismatik is not working at all in fullscreen and Ambibox+Playclaw works mostly in older games, not working or crashing new ones. However there is an unofficial version of Prismatik by psieg, it works well and so far I didn't find a game that wouldn't work with it. Also it has some nice extra options. You have two methods available there, WinAPI or Win8 Desktop Duplication (works on Win10), even if one is not working then other does. However I see people mentioning Win8 Desktop Duplication along with SLI and CFX so I am not sure if it works so well with one card, although I played Dear Esther with one card disabled and it worked well. You would need to research on that. Also a thing to mention is that this software is taking a bit of resources, depending on the game and settings. Usually 3-4%, but for example in Witcher 3 if I use only 1 ms delay (no point on using that though) and Win8 Duplication I got a FPS hit from 94 to 74. But on balanced settings you won't see big impact, but up to 10% is possible. Generally I am satisfied so far, you have 3 ways to make it work, at least one has to work in 95% of cases. But the beginnings were hard, if not this psieg's edited Prismatik then it would be quite hopeless. Also I don't know if it works with DX12.


----------



## Cybertox

*Firewatch*


----------



## CryphicKing

Dreadnought & watchdog 2


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Minecraft*


Which shaders are you using for that? Very interested!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Which shaders are you using for that? Very interested!


Unfortunately I don't have Minecraft installed any more so can't check, but if I recall correctly it was either Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders or its SEUS variation.


----------



## Charcharo

Screens from Winds of Time (STALKER)


----------



## kzone75

*Titanic: Honor & Glory*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 222Panther222

The Order 1886
The quality of the models, animations, textures, lightning, smoke and atmosphere are still unbelievable even on a standard ps4.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The Order 1886
> The quality of the models, animations, textures, lightning, smoke and atmosphere are still unbelievable even on a standard ps4.


Is the smoke actually 3D and a physics entity? It's astonishing how rare this is. The only games I've seen both in are Crysis and Crysis Warhead I believe, which are 10 and 9 years old respectively.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The Order 1886
> The quality of the models, animations, textures, lightning, smoke and atmosphere are still unbelievable even on a standard ps4.


I played the first several missions back when I purchased it long ago, but never picked it back up.

From what I remember of it, it looked quite good, didn't like that the framerate was capped at 30 and dropped below that regularly. I'll revisit the game and complete it sometime this summer.

I wonder if playing the game on a PS4 Pro has any benefit to the visuals?


----------



## Cybertox

*Firewatch*


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is the smoke actually 3D and a physics entity? It's astonishing how rare this is. The only games I've seen both in are Crysis and Crysis Warhead I believe, which are 10 and 9 years old respectively.


pretty sure it's all sprites very well animated

also the game runs at res lower than 1080p hence the black bars


----------



## pez

It's a gorgeous game tainted by it's short and inconsistent plot. I would definitely give a sequel a fair shot if they ever decided to release one, but it's gotta have more to it than what the original was.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a gorgeous game tainted by it's short and inconsistent plot. I would definitely give a sequel a fair shot if they ever decided to release one, but it's gotta have more to it than what the original was.


Yes a sequel or prequel with more action would be nice, but i take it as what it is, a cinematic game with game-play elements. It's good to relax and sometimes shoot things.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The Order 1886
> The quality of the models, animations, textures, lightning, smoke and atmosphere are still unbelievable even on a standard ps4.


One of the true next gen looking game on the market that very few game can come close to match if there's any at all, it's a pity that RAD doesn't give PS4 pro version a boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *name*
> pretty sure it's all sprites very well animated


You kidding right? All Smoke and particles in the order 1886 are completely volumetric based with physics implementation, in term of material and particle work, the order 1886 is still supreme without compare

Dreadnought 4k


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yes a sequel or prequel with more action would be nice, but i take it as what it is, a cinematic game with game-play elements. It's good to relax and sometimes shoot things.


Indeed! I actually bought the game and went to trade it back in after beating it a few days later and the GS employee immediately offered me a refund b/c he knew how short the game was








.


----------



## Cybertox

The Order takes place in an extremely graphically forgiving setting which was chosen on purpose. Therefore I cannot say I am impressed in any way by the game. Not denying the game has really high resolution textures and makes use of very neat shader and lighting techniques giving it a very cinematic and filmographic style, but other than that meh...


----------



## Lhotse

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt

http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20170630010714_1_zps2gdibque.jpg.html


----------



## 222Panther222

The Order 1886 Standard PS4

Love the three crown coach gun, it's triple barrelled fire slugs, fired all at the same time.





I don't think he's gonna be able to walk it off.


----------



## CryphicKing

lawbreaker beta


----------



## Cybertox

*Battlefield 3*


----------



## CryphicKing

More Lawbrakers beta - this game has to be 60fps to be playable.


----------



## Newbie2009

Lawbreaker looks pretty.


----------



## Lhotse

_"I used to be a surgeon like you until I took an arrow to the hand."_









http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20170705235159_1_zps2slyg3wh.jpg.html


----------



## Saq

PUBG, these screenshots are a bit old now, I got about 43 to 52 fps when playing on high graphics settings.
With -malloc=system +mat_antialias 0 window -sm4 in the launch options, and resolution scale on 80, i can get to about 61 to 86 fps.










But of course there is a downside to having a higher fps, resolution scale makes everything appear a bit more blurry. I do have motion blur off.


----------



## Charcharo

Some Dark Souls 3


----------



## Unknownm

Prey 2006 (sweetfx) + Alien AI


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Prey 2006 (sweetfx) + Alien AI


I'm surprised to see this here. Game looks damn good still except for the aliasing but that's nothing SSAA can't fix. I'm going to play it for the first time soonish, I didn't like the new Prey (not that it's bad, just not my type of game just like System Shock 2) but I hear the original is completely different and almost the opposite in some ways.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Second longest shot made just a few minutes ago.

Arma III, 12.7 Lynx with APDS and a LRPS scope.


__
https://flic.kr/p/WBPA4R


__
https://flic.kr/p/WBPA4R
 by Brandon S, on Flickr

Just in case the above image you cant see it below is the link directly to it

https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/853846465552248160/3B4B8D13C62760F6A9A4BA6D06506ABA93173C33/


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Prey 2006 (sweetfx) + Alien AI
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised to see this here. Game looks damn good still except for the aliasing but that's nothing SSAA can't fix. I'm going to play it for the first time soonish, I didn't like the new Prey (not that it's bad, just not my type of game just like System Shock 2) but I hear the original is completely different and almost the opposite in some ways.
Click to expand...

I never tried out prey 2017. I actually gamed prey 2006 on a 7800 GTX and X1800 XTX but that wasn't 4K just 1024p (1280x)

The only thing different here is I doubled the texture resolution in the config file.


----------



## pez

Not the greatest screenshot or the prettiest game, but enjoyed playing this game with the GF and best fried -- 21:9 native support was a very nice surprise (Zombie Army Trilogy):


----------



## 222Panther222

Loved the first Prey, the graphics took my breath away when i played the demo on xbox 360.

The Order 1886 Standard PS4


----------



## Unknownm

some more prey 2006


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> Just show them this, tell them it's a game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I work at an ectronics retailer that sells 4K TV's and that movie is part of the Sony TV demo from 2015. They have much nicer stuff now. The LG OLED TV demo's are the best looking that I have seen so far.


You two have any other good links you can PM me? My 4k OLED arrive later today


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> some more prey 2006


Dude... what is going on with Prey in those screenshots?!
What is up with huge box crosshair?
Why is stage name on bottom of each screenshot?

Anyway - I absolutely love original Prey. It was so fantastic and underrated even when it came out. Still looks and plays great. Shame it's not even available on steam anymore.
I played 360 version when it came out and WOW. I feel old. It was really 11 years ago?


----------



## CptAsian

Been a while since I posed, but I'm pretty happy with this shot. Assetto Corsa.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> some more prey 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... what is going on with Prey in those screenshots?!
> What is up with huge box crosshair?
> Why is stage name on bottom of each screenshot?
> 
> Anyway - I absolutely love original Prey. It was so fantastic and underrated even when it came out. Still looks and plays great. Shame it's not even available on steam anymore.
> I played 360 version when it came out and WOW. I feel old. It was really 11 years ago?
Click to expand...

I still own my copy of prey on DVD

The big cross hair is because i'm too lazy to edit

stage name is from the config file I downloaded


----------



## CryphicKing

Back to finish TW3, and Watchdogs 2


----------



## TrueForm

Witcher 3 Blood and Wine xpac. W3 one of the best games I've ever played in my life and the xpac is just extra icing on top


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Witcher 3 Blood and Wine xpac. W3 one of the best games I've ever played in my life and the xpac is just extra icing on top


Agree, always seem to be coming back to this game, is just amazing.






Just finished off a Ghost Recon Wildland playthrough. Not quiet as good as Witcher 3, but the game at times does look lovely.


----------



## taprosoft

Playing Oldrim again after a long time


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Witcher 3 Blood and Wine xpac. W3 one of the best games I've ever played in my life and the xpac is just extra icing on top


This time I just realized how amazing the base game is, if wasn't for the tedious combat, I'd finished it long ago, but the production value and sheer amount of content is just ridiculous.
TW3


----------



## _Nikhil

Witcher 3 Blood and Wine


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> Playing Oldrim again after a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy moly that is friggin incredible!

*Just Cause 3* - slight Reshade


----------



## kx11

is that the girl from uncharted ?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> is that the girl from uncharted ?


Nah,she is more ballsy than Elena


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Nah,she is more ballsy than Elena


yeah no kidding


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Grand Theft Auto 5













Been really enjoying the game. Got a few friends to buy it and it's been a blast.


----------



## kx11

The Surge


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that what the kids call "stance" these days?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Is that what the kids call "stance" these days?


Yes and its idiotic but i think his game is glitched lol.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yes and its idiotic but i think his game is glitched lol.


It's not glitched. It's what happens when you jump a car over 100m in the air and then land on solid ground.


----------



## pez

Actually, it's referred to as laying frame







.


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V
















Overtime Rumble is paying pretty well at the moment. $26,670 for around 5 minutes.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Seasons After Fall (3440x1440)*

Maybe not Ori and the Blind Forest level, but still a beautiful and interesting game. Lovely visuals and music, just a bit lacking in story. Game is generally very light, not too serious story and with not much of a difficulty, something light and beautiful to play and relax. Switching between seasons to change environment is a great concept and also has very positive affect on visuals, not to mention how lovely of those colors are looking on ultrawide with Lightpack









Now only bring those OLED monitors... and maybe try before we die


----------



## CryphicKing

HDZ

This game is truly the work of art

Character model of a random NPC


----------



## stephenn82

they need to bring HDZ to pc...im not going to buy a PS4 because of a game...they need to bend to our will! lol


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> they need to bring HDZ to pc...im not going to buy a PS4 because of a game...they need to bend to our will! lol


You don't buy PS4 because of HZD, that's totally wrong...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Best part about HZD is that its not just pretty, its funny and awesome controls/combat unlike witcher 3 with its annoying combat which made me walk away from that game


----------



## GoLDii3

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## paulerxx

RE7







TW3








https://photos.app.goo.gl/J3dC1ZHhAVS70Mmg2 for higher quality shots.

The Witches 3 + Resident Evil 7:21:9 Ultra wide


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> they need to bring HDZ to pc...im not going to buy a PS4 because of a game...they need to bend to our will! lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You don't buy PS4 because of HZD, that's totally wrong...


I've been thinking of getting a ps4 just for the exclusives. all the exclusives on xbox are on windows 10 already such as forza horizon 3 and other forza games. But i agree that they should bring HZD to pc.


----------



## Kenshiro 26

SONY will never let their exclusives have a multi platform release. It boils down to greed. You want to play an exclusive? You have to buy their console.


----------



## boredgunner

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Falcon BMS 4.33 awesome flight sim one of my best games of all time


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Sikkamore

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*






Love this game!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sikkamore*
> 
> 
> Love this game!


My favourite one from the AOE series.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Grim Dawn (3440x1440)*

Had a great time playing this game with my brother. Game is looking very nice, soundtrack is good, generally the setting is very well made and very atmospheric. Gameplay wise you know what you can expect from good h'n's game. Although the game becomes less and less interesting as it progresses, looks like later parts of the game were rushed. They are much less dense than at the beginning and ending is horrible, very unsatisfying. Performance is also pretty poor, game is using only one core so it cannot handle more intensive moments, I have seen drops to as low as 30 FPS. But generally the game is good, but later parts of the game are really disappointing. Titan Quest remains the best h'n's I played.

(more screenshots in spoiler)
(


http://imgur.com/DfnC0

)






Spoiler: More screenshots


----------



## 222Panther222

Grim down looks quite good, but i would prefer a hack'n'slash with 2d isometric graphics like Pillars of Eternity.


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## pez

I picked up ME: Andromeda to play with 4K HDR on PS4 Pro, but I think I need to save HZD for last. That game is just too beautiful and I think it might actually ruin some other titles for me







.


----------



## sterik01

Star Citizen


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Star Citizen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet!

Is it playable now (+50fps)? And can you do planetside landings?!









Been too long since I installed.


----------



## Clukos

Star Citizen _still_ has shimmering? They _still_ haven't fixed the AA?


----------



## Cybertox

A lot of games have shimmering. To reduce or eliminate shimmering, you need Transparency AA Super Sampling, because traditional AA methods wont affect shimmering as it is caused by alpha textures.

Isnt Star Citizen like an extremely complex game?


----------



## Deacon

So these are from Guild Wars 2 Season 3 Finale, in *my opinion*, the best MMO out there, big warning there are some spoilers, so look at your own peril.

Enjoy =)



Spoiler: Warning: GW2 Season 3 Finale Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Did somebody say Horizon? I'll post some of my screenshots!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Is it playable now (+50fps)? And can you do planetside landings?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been too long since I installed.


Grim! Haven't seen you in many Moons! What's the deal G?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Did somebody say Horizon? I'll post some of my screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is insane! I just bought FFXV and will go fishing for a while. When the price drops a tad more on HZD Ill pick it up. I have been really impressed with the shots of the game.

TCO


----------



## sterik01

Some more Star Citizen, really getting back into this after 3 years


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Grim! Haven't seen you in many Moons! What's the deal G?
> That is insane! I just bought FFXV and will go fishing for a while. When the price drops a tad more on HZD Ill pick it up. I have been really impressed with the shots of the game.
> 
> TCO


Pretty good, TCO. No new builds though. Just ever altering my main rig.

And you, all going great?

Just to add some pics: Sniper Elite 4 DX11 (DX12 plays good too)


----------



## kx11

HZD


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Star Citizen _still_ has shimmering? They _still_ haven't fixed the AA?


i used a video to fix FPS problems. gave me a nice boost.


----------



## Clukos

Few more Horizon screenshots


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Pretty good, TCO. No new builds though. Just ever altering my main rig.
> 
> And you, all going great?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add some pics: Sniper Elite 4 DX11 (DX12 plays good too)


I've been good, setting aside the massive amount of problems building the Current S3 I have in the making.







I have successfully RMA'd every piece of major equipment









TCO


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## boredgunner

Half-Life 2 with Cinematic Mod 2013.









Barney's cover blown (glitch when pausing just for that instance).




































Very impressive parallax mapping considering the age of the engine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Star Citizen _still_ has shimmering? They _still_ haven't fixed the AA?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of games have shimmering. To reduce or eliminate shimmering, you need Transparency AA Super Sampling, because traditional AA methods wont affect shimmering as it is caused by alpha textures.
> 
> Isnt Star Citizen like an extremely complex game?
Click to expand...

CryEngine probably needs transparency supersampling to get rid of it, other engines don't though like UE4 which makes do just with temporal AA. Star Citizen's aliasing seriously ruins the graphics though.


----------



## Cybertox

*The Hunter Call of the Wild*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Hunter Call of the Wild*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The graphics remind me of CoD 4.


----------



## Clukos

Lighting and shading is _quite_ a bit better than COD 4


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Hunter Call of the Wild*


You should upload your screenshots in .png format,i can see compression.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Half-Life 2 with Cinematic Mod 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's cover blown (glitch when pausing just for that instance).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive parallax mapping considering the age of the engine.
> CryEngine probably needs transparency supersampling to get rid of it, other engines don't though like UE4 which makes do just with temporal AA. Star Citizen's aliasing seriously ruins the graphics though.


There is loads of games with excessive shimmering. As I have mentioned previously, it is caused by either alpha textures which contain transparent texturing or by LOD bias which renders textures too sharply by having values either not optimal or negative. Positive values can result in blurriness instead which is always avoided by developers, but unfortunately this avoidance results almost always in texture being too sharp which is once again the outcome of shimmering. Strangely enough, when I switched from my 290X to my new 1080Ti, I have noticed a lot more shimmering, so it is a matter of drivers as well regardless of AA methods that are being applied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You should upload your screenshots in .png format,i can see compression.


If you want I can send you a link to 20 MBs large BMP files of my screenshots so you can drool all over them. There will always be compression when something is uploaded on a forum, regardless of format or host.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There is loads of games with excessive shimmering. As I have mentioned previously, it is caused by either alpha textures which contain transparent texturing or by LOD bias which renders textures too sharply by having values either not optimal or negative. Positive values can result in blurriness instead which is always avoided by developers, but unfortunately this avoidance results almost always in texture being too sharp which is once again the outcome of shimmering. Strangely enough, when I switched from my 290X to my new 1080Ti, I have noticed a lot more shimmering, so it is a matter of drivers as well regardless of AA methods that are being applied.


Lucky you can control LOD bias through drivers, overriding game settings, at least with NVIDIA cards. It won't help much though, more often than not the issue is with alpha textures combined with their garbage "anti-aliasing" method that hardly deserves to be called anti-aliasing.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lucky you can control LOD bias through drivers, overriding game settings, at least with NVIDIA cards. It won't help much though, more often than not the issue is with alpha textures combined with their garbage "anti-aliasing" method that hardly deserves to be called anti-aliasing.


Yeah I tried adjusting LOD bias using the Nvidia inspector but had limited success. For the major part you are right, its the atrocious alpha textures and the absolute trash anti aliasing methods that we have. Anti Aliasing in general is currently such a poor technique, DSR does a better job at reducing shimmering and aliasing than anti aliasing itself. In most games anti aliasing barely does anything noticeable but absolutely tanks the performance. The performance hit is so drastic and the change in visual fidelity so minor, I even stopped using anti-aliasing in the games that I play cause it is simply not worth it. I have yet to come across an Anti-Aliasing method which is worth using. Whether its FXAA, MSAA, TXAA, or SSAA, they are all trash.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah I tried adjusting LOD bias using the Nvidia inspector but had limited success. For the major part you are right, its the atrocious alpha textures and the absolute trash anti aliasing methods that we have. Anti Aliasing in general is currently such a poor technique, DSR does a better job at reducing shimmering and aliasing than anti aliasing itself. In most games anti aliasing barely does anything noticeable but absolutely tanks the performance. The performance hit is so drastic and the change in visual fidelity so minor, I even stopped using anti-aliasing in the games that I play cause it is simply not worth it. I have yet to come across an Anti-Aliasing method which is worth using. Whether its FXAA, MSAA, TXAA, or SSAA, they are all trash.


I wouldn't go that far. FXAA and SMAA are pretty much by definition highly ineffective since they are just simple post process shaders that, at least in most implementations, just blurs edges (hiding aliasing but not removing it). SSAA is extremely straightforward in both effectiveness and performance: for the most part aliasing is just caused by insufficient resolution, so it fixes that with the obvious, large, and rather linear performance impact. Brute force but it will always be the best.

MSAA is useless in most modern games since they use deferred rendering, which generally causes a huge performance drop with MSAA. But for games without deferred rendering, when combined with transparency multisampling, it is fabulous. See Fallout 3 for example.



Or a more recent example, The Talos Principle with MSAA + FXAA.




Source engine also has a good implementation. The performance impact of 4x MSAA is very small in games without deferred rendering, although I find that I typically need 8x at 2560 x 1440 and the performance impact is bigger there. Both games above are shown with 8x MSAA.

Temporal AA generally has negligible performance impact. Unreal Engine 4 has the best implementation of it I've seen. Here is Obduction for example.




Fun fact, I would rather have great mid 2000s graphics + SSAA + 120 FPS than modern graphics with their atrocious aliasing and 60 FPS. A specific example of this is Dishonored (not mid 2000s graphics though, but 120 FPS with 2x SSAA) vs Dishonored 2. Although Dishonored 2's graphics fidelity doesn't appear THAT much better since its painted art style does not use particularly high resolution textures or high quality models.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far. FXAA and SMAA are pretty much by definition highly ineffective since they are just simple post process shaders that, at least in most implementations, just blurs edges (hiding aliasing but not removing it). SSAA is extremely straightforward in both effectiveness and performance: for the most part aliasing is just caused by insufficient resolution, so it fixes that with the obvious, large, and rather linear performance impact. Brute force but it will always be the best.
> 
> MSAA is useless in most modern games since they use deferred rendering, which generally causes a huge performance drop with MSAA. But for games without deferred rendering, when combined with transparency multisampling, it is fabulous. See Fallout 3 for example.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a more recent example, The Talos Principle with MSAA + FXAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source engine also has a good implementation. The performance impact of 4x MSAA is very small in games without deferred rendering, although I find that I typically need 8x at 2560 x 1440 and the performance impact is bigger there. Both games above are shown with 8x MSAA.
> 
> Temporal AA generally has negligible performance impact. Unreal Engine 4 has the best implementation of it I've seen. Here is Obduction for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact, I would rather have great mid 2000s graphics + SSAA + 120 FPS than modern graphics with their atrocious aliasing and 60 FPS. A specific example of this is Dishonored (not mid 2000s graphics though, but 120 FPS with 2x SSAA) vs Dishonored 2. Although Dishonored 2's graphics fidelity doesn't appear THAT much better since its painted art style does not use particularly high resolution textures or high quality models.


Yeah but none of those games have high graphical fidelity and are not graphically complex. Screenshots are also a poor way to illustrate shimmering as it is only noticeable in motion. Play Just Cause 3, this game has shimmering no matter what AA method you use. I had Anti Aliasing and Super Sampling set to 8x and it still shimmers like hell, maybe it just doesn't work at all in conjunction with this particular game. The in-game anti aliasing options do nothing but blur the picture without addressing any of the aliasing or shimmering textures. Watchdogs 2 and GTA v also greatly suffer from shimmering, pretty much every big open world game does. I was able to eliminate all of the aliasing and shimmering in The Hunter COTW with 4x Super Sampling but this way I cant maintain 60 fps, the game is already extremely demanding by itself, using Super Sampling doesnt help either when it comes down to performance. Crysis 3 despite running on the Cry Engine has very little shimmering and aliasing even with AA off, there is barely any sub-pixel break-up, I guess the assets such as textures were designed to avoid aliasing in the first place without heavily relying on AA. Unfortunately most developers are not like Crytek and they cant be bothered to design assets properly, they just lazily pump out a bunch of transparency in their textures just to avoid spending time to create multiple textures or objects. They just stick everything together with transparency and render it, resulting in what we all hate, shimmering. This is especially noticeable on vegetation and foliage.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah but none of those games have high graphical fidelity and are not graphically complex. Screenshots are also a poor way to illustrate shimmering as it is only noticeable in motion. Play Just Cause 3, this game has shimmering no matter what AA method you use. I had Anti Aliasing and Super Sampling set to 8x and it still shimmers like hell, maybe it just doesn't work at all in conjunction with this particular game. The in-game anti aliasing options do nothing but blur the picture without addressing any of the aliasing or shimmering textures. Watchdogs 2 and GTA v also greatly suffer from shimmering, pretty much every big open world game does. I was able to eliminate all of the aliasing and shimmering in The Hunter COTW with 4x Super Sampling but this way I cant maintain 60 fps, the game is already extremely demanding by itself, using Super Sampling doesnt help either when it comes down to performance. Crysis 3 despite running on the Cry Engine has very little shimmering and aliasing even with AA off, there is barely any sub-pixel break-up, I guess the assets such as textures were designed to avoid aliasing in the first place without heavily relying on AA. Unfortunately most developers are not like Crytek and they cant be bothered to design assets properly, they just lazily pump out a bunch of transparency in their textures just to avoid spending time to create multiple textures or objects. They just stick everything together with transparency and render it, resulting in what we all hate, shimmering. This is especially noticeable on vegetation and foliage.


Obduction is extreme in graphical fidelity and complexity lol, and Unreal Engine 4 is the best game engine there is in this regard. But yeah, screenshots won't show the aliasing we've been discussing, but none of those games have it thankfully.

Crysis 3 is one of the games that suffers worst from this. Not as bad as Star Citizen, but not far from it. Even with 4k DSR the aliasing and related shimmering are still noticeable.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Obduction is extreme in graphical fidelity and complexity lol, and Unreal Engine 4 is the best game engine there is in this regard. But yeah, screenshots won't show the aliasing we've been discussing, but none of those games have it thankfully.
> 
> Crysis 3 is one of the games that suffers worst from this. Not as bad as Star Citizen, but not far from it. Even with 4k DSR the aliasing and related shimmering are still noticeable.


Obduction is meh, I was actually interested in the game but once it released I was hesitant about buying it, so I decided to watch a playthrough instead, glad I did, spared myself from paying money and playing it. Very disappointing, especially in terms of story.

Having played through Crysis 3 trice, I disagree about the fact that it has severe amounts of aliasing and shimmering, I would state the contrary. Concerning Unreal Engine, its a great engine, would love to see it being utilized more often as it has great potential. Unreal Tournament is portraying its capabilities quite well, too bad the game is taking ages to progress, still has only 3 maps and is barely finished despite being in development for years.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Obduction is meh, I was actually interested in the game but once it released I was hesitant about buying it, so I decided to watch a playthrough instead, glad I did, spared myself from paying money and playing it. Very disappointing, especially in terms of story.
> 
> Having played through Crysis 3 trice, I disagree about the fact that it has severe amounts of aliasing and shimmering, I would state the contrary. Concerning Unreal Engine, its a great engine, would love to see it being utilized more often as it has great potential. Unreal Tournament is portraying its capabilities quite well, too bad the game is taking ages to progress, still has only 3 maps and is barely finished despite being in development for years.


Yeah, UT4 at best seems like it'll be just UT3 with better graphics. The glory days of UT2004 and its infinite amount of content and gameplay variety (particularly with mods) are gone. I might as well post some UT4 screenshots now, for those curious as to how it looks.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














































































The game hardly even dips below 110 FPS on a single GTX 1080 at 1440p, completely maxed out of course.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Obduction is extreme in graphical fidelity and complexity lol, and Unreal Engine 4 is the best game engine there is in this regard. But yeah, screenshots won't show the aliasing we've been discussing, but none of those games have it thankfully.


Thats a big exaggeration, Obduction doesn't have anything unusual from visual side of things, this is kind of the base level you would expect from any bigger game of this kind. Nowadays even small projects made by few or even less people are looking better, check The Land of Pain for example. Obduction is pretty average, and requires a lot of resources for this average, I remember having more and bigger performance drops than in top of the line games like Witcher 3 or Rise of The Tomb Raider.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Obduction is meh, I was actually interested in the game but once it released I was hesitant about buying it, so I decided to watch a playthrough instead, glad I did, spared myself from paying money and playing it. Very disappointing, especially in terms of story.


Exactly. I spent a bit of time in this game and this is like the only game that I can think of that I started and didn't finish, except for Lords of The Fallen that was too annoying and didn't have the story to keep me playing despite that. But I will get back to it some day, but I don't even want to see Obduction again. I choose games carefully, situation in which I start the game and don't want to play it anymore after day or two is very, very rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Crysis 3 is one of the games that suffers worst from this. Not as bad as Star Citizen, but not far from it. Even with 4k DSR the aliasing and related shimmering are still noticeable.


Assassin's Creed Syndicate. Aliasing nightmare. Nothing works, no matter how many DSRs, MSAAs and TXAAs you use. Some objects are like not reacting with resolution or AA at all, crazy aliasing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Thats a big exaggeration, Obduction doesn't have anything unusual from visual side of things, this is kind of the base level you would expect from any bigger game of this kind. Nowadays even small projects made by few or even less people are looking better, check The Land of Pain for example. Obduction is pretty average, and requires a lot of resources for this average, I remember having more and bigger performance drops than in top of the line games like Witcher 3 or Rise of The Tomb Raider.
> Exactly. I spent a bit of time in this game and this is like the only game that I can think of that I started and didn't finish, except for Lords of The Fallen that was too annoying and didn't have the story to keep me playing despite that. But I will get back to it some day, but I don't even want to see Obduction again. I choose games carefully, situation in which I start the game and don't want to play it anymore after day or two is very, very rare.
> Assassin's Creed Syndicate. Aliasing nightmare. Nothing works, no matter how many DSRs, MSAAs and TXAAs you use. Some objects are like not reacting with resolution or AA at all, crazy aliasing.


I can't say what's going on with your system, but i7 6700k + GTX 1080 @ 2560 x 1440 gets me 100-120 FPS in that game typically if I don't use V-Sync, and I've never seen it dip below 90 FPS (which I'd be very sensitive to since I play it with ULMB + V-Sync 100 Hz).

The shader quality of Obduction is well above average, but models and textures could definitely use touching up. The point was about it's AA though which is stellar. UE4 is one of few modern engines that delivers such effective and efficient AA, if not the only one. It is evident in Gears of War 4 as well, and evident in running any scenario in the SDK really.


----------



## TheDude100

DCS





Falcon BMS
F-22 and B2 formation


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## paulerxx

Halo Online @ 2560x1080 w/reshade

edit: image bucket sucks ass now.


----------



## Newbie2009

Prey 2017 - Really like the art style of this game.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Star Citizen _still_ has shimmering? They _still_ haven't fixed the AA?


Give it time, these studios only have so much resource to spare, and time is m..oh, wait.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Halo Online @ 2560x1080 w/reshade
> 
> edit: image bucket sucks ass now.


Use flickr or abload.de, both don't add compression on top


----------



## bluej511

Rainbow six siege in ultrawide. When you're bored doing terrorist hunt and barbwire the entire room haha.


----------



## Cybertox

*The Hunter Call of the Wild*


----------



## De_stroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro 26*
> 
> SONY will never let their exclusives have a multi platform release. It boils down to greed. You want to play an exclusive? You have to buy their console.


Oh, you mean a smart business decision ?
You gonna go yell at Nintendo as well ?


----------



## Blowie

nvm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Give it time, these studios only have so much resource to spare, and time is m..oh, wait.


lol. But they are limited by the engine as well, and if CryEngine hasn't fixed it yet (I have no idea) then it isn't going to be fixed in Star Citizen most likely.


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## zipzop

DiRT Rally!


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *The Hunter Call of the Wild*
> ...snip...


Sir, you can't fool me. Those are real life pictures...

Amazing !!!!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera*
> 
> Sir, you can't fool me. Those are real life pictures...
> 
> Amazing !!!!


Yeah visually the game is extremely impressive, a huge step-up from games like The Vanishing of Ethan Carter. Photorealism taken to a whole new level. It is a video game believe it or not


----------



## sterik01

Star Citizen


----------



## Newbie2009

The Division - PC


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> The Division - PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I remember years ago when the game wasnt released i thought the graphics looked amazing. Now they are pretty average lol


----------



## Cybertox

*The Hunter Call of the Wild*


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I remember years ago when the game wasnt released i thought the graphics looked amazing. Now they are pretty average lol


Hehe yeah, it looks good not great.


----------



## taprosoft

Skyrim


__
https://flic.kr/p/XocGEu


__
https://flic.kr/p/WdLkF4


__
https://flic.kr/p/WR7eMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/WdLnbZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/WR76yN


----------



## paulerxx

Halo Online


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Halo Online
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is this game any good?


----------



## Clukos

Alien: Isolation 5K










Alien Isolation 8K










w/ Alias Isolation MOD (TSAA)


----------



## kx11

Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taprosoft*
> 
> Skyrim
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/XocGEu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/WdLkF4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/WR7eMm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/WdLnbZ
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/WR76yN


Dayum, how many mods are that?


----------



## kx11

Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## Newbie2009

any good?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> any good?


Good response from steam users so far.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> any good?


really good


----------



## Cybertox

*The Hunter Call of the Wild*


----------



## Newbie2009

The hunting game looks gorgeous, i'd get but I wouldn't want to kill the animals lol


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> The hunting game looks gorgeous, i'd get but I wouldn't want to kill the animals lol


I would never kill an animal in real life, but I am really enjoying this game.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I would never kill an animal in real life, but I am really enjoying this game.


Same logic applies to a lot of games lol. I wasn't around during WWII, nor would I enjoy killing a man. But I love killing Nazis!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Same logic applies to a lot of games lol. I wasn't around during WWII, nor would I enjoy killing a man. But I love killing Nazis!


Yeah but hunting and killing animals is allowed and is not difficult to do in real life. Same is not applicable to the games you have in mind.


----------



## Krzych04650

Just looked at this Hunter Call Of The Wild after seeing many people praising it for amazing visuals. Game indeed looks nice, but I don't quite understand all of this hype. People are acting like they never saw good looking game. This is nothing out of what you would expect from modern game set in very visual intensive environment and a game that doesn't really have anything except visuals. But certainly the game has very good graphics, too bad it is all wasted for some hunting nonsense, like there are no interesting topics available in the entire world.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Just looked at this Hunter Call Of The Wild after seeing many people praising it for amazing visuals. Game indeed looks nice, but I don't quite understand all of this hype. People are acting like they never saw good looking game. This is nothing out of what you would expect from modern game set in very visual intensive environment and a game that doesn't really have anything except visuals. But certainly the game has very good graphics, too bad it is all wasted for some hunting nonsense, like there are no interesting topics available in the entire world.


I have yet to come across a game with such visuals. Not even a single AAA title has such complex, dynamic vegetation and foliage. Not even talking about shaders and lighting. The only things I can criticize about the game in the visual department is the disgusting water and the overuse of alpha textures.

I was never into hunting myself, this game got me hooked. I have 50 hours in this game and I have liked explored only 25% of the first reserve, haven't even touched the second one.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> really good


The game definitely looks pretty. The IGN review started out with something along the lines of '6 hour playthrough'. Is there any replay-ability or anything to add longevity to the game? It's a $30 game, so I'm not too upset about it, but just curious.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The game definitely looks pretty. The IGN review started out with something along the lines of '6 hour playthrough'. Is there any replay-ability or anything to add longevity to the game? It's a $30 game, so I'm not too upset about it, but just curious.


i don't think there's a replay-ability unless you die a lot you might lose your save completely , weird thing but it's true


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i don't think there's a replay-ability unless you die a lot you might lose your save completely , weird thing but it's true


Yeah I've been reading a bit more into the game and watched a few minutes of the intro and am really intrigued by it. Story-driven, HUD-less, mini-map-less, and tutorial-less gameplay sounds awesome and immersive.


----------



## Cybertox

*The Hunter Call of the Wild*


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> is this game any good?


I enjoy Halo Online, so yes. It's good for what it is.


----------



## kx11

Hellblade


----------



## 222Panther222

Hellbalde is out? Wasn't that game plot about combating mental illness? How's the game-play?


----------



## boredgunner

Deus Ex with GMDX mod (v9.0.2):


----------



## Krzych04650

*ADR1FT 3440x1440*

I think the most immersive game I ever played. Everything feels so real, very high quality and realistic graphics combined with mechanics that keep you engaged all the time. You can almost feel like you are actually flying in space. Amazing.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Hellbalde is out? Wasn't that game plot about combating mental illness? How's the game-play?


pretty much , playing with a headphone set is recommended to fully get into the main character's head which is awesome actually

the gameplay is simple like a walking through cinematics type of game , feels like Ryse but w/o the QTEs , the graphics are insane though


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> pretty much , playing with a headphone set is recommended to fully get into the main character's head which is awesome actually
> 
> the gameplay is simple like a walking through cinematics type of game , feels like Ryse but w/o the QTEs , the graphics are insane though


Yes, Ryse is the first thing I thought about when seeing this game. Looks very promising, visually and in terms of art and story. Just bought the game, will play it tomorrow. Well that depends on how it runs on single card, but so far performance reports are good. Really tempted for this game. It lasts for about 7-8 hours so perfect for 2 nights.

And no, clamping force on your ears is not recommended


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *ADR1FT 3440x1440*
> 
> I think the most immersive game I ever played. Everything feels so real, very high quality and realistic graphics combined with mechanics that keep you engaged all the time. You can almost feel like you are actually flying in space. Amazing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks dope. I got some pretty good screenshots from this game as well.


----------



## kx11

Hellblade


----------



## GoLDii3

*Crash Bandicoot Warped
*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Hellblade Senua's Sacrifice

Looks amazing, haven't played much yet..just testing, atm.


----------



## kx11

Hellblade


----------



## Krzych04650

*Nihilumbra 3440x1440*

Beautiful and deep game. Those platform games with hand drawn textures... combined with good story, soundtrack, maybe some narration and some difficulty level, just lovely. This particular game got 200,000 sales on Steam, glad to see games like that selling and that I found this game, Steam game suggestions are pretty good.


----------



## keikei

*The Long Dark*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deacon

Heres some screenshots from Guild Wars 2 next expansion Path of Fire, Demo is up for any players who want to try it, best MMO I have ever played, and Arena Net continuous to make awesome maps to explore. Enjoy



Spoiler: Possible Spoilers


----------



## kx11

Hellblade


----------



## Krzych04650

*Murdered: Soul Suspect 3440x1440*

Engaging and flowing game, sucked me in for 7 hours strait. There are quite a few technical inconveniences with this game, but by itself it is very good. Interesting, flowing story with almost no bs on a way. Looks decent too when in proper rendering mode, unfortunately there are a lot pre-rendered cutscenes of horrible quality. But still, very good one, perfect for one night playthrough.

Screenshots were made with FRAPS because game was very crashy with anything else, so they may look a bit like "a monkey pissed on them" like someone once said in this thread (yellow tint)


----------



## paulerxx

Man, ultra widescreen is glorious for gaming.


----------



## pez

Indeed. I can't wait to get Hellblade running on my machine in that beautiful 21:9. It's actually so impressive how many older titles actually support it. It makes you seriously scratch your head when newer titles come out and *don't* support it.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I can't wait to get Hellblade running on my machine in that beautiful 21:9. It's actually so impressive how many older titles actually support it. It makes you seriously scratch your head when newer titles come out and *don't* support it.


Thank god for flawless widescreen + dedicated members of our PCMR community that make it possible to run those newer games that do not support 21:9. I do not think I have a single game installed right now that doesn't run in 21:9, some games you have to open the config yourself. The Witcher 3 for example. I'm only running 2560x1080, but it's still beautiful. I have a ultrawide LG right next to my Samsung 16:9


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I can't wait to get Hellblade running on my machine in that beautiful 21:9. It's actually so impressive how many older titles actually support it. It makes you seriously scratch your head when newer titles come out and *don't* support it.


Yea, it is pretty bad looking for current devs, 10 year old games not updated since 9 years ago working will all resolutions without a problem, but new games not working with anything. No one really should go for a support for specific aspect ratio in the first place, all games should adjust automatically to the resolution. What is even the mentality of developer who is releasing a game on as diversified platform as PC and makes it support only one display config. Not sure if incompetent, ignorant or console communist.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Thank god for flawless widescreen + dedicated members of our PCMR community that make it possible to run those newer games that do not support 21:9. I do not think I have a single game installed right now that doesn't run in 21:9, some games you have to open the config yourself. The Witcher 3 for example. I'm only running 2560x1080, but it's still beautiful. I have a ultrawide LG right next to my Samsung 16:9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Yea, it is pretty bad looking for current devs, 10 year old games not updated since 9 years ago working will all resolutions without a problem, but new games not working with anything. No one really should go for a support for specific aspect ratio in the first place, all games should adjust automatically to the resolution. What is even the mentality of developer who is releasing a game on as diversified platform as PC and makes it support only one display config. Not sure if incompetent, ignorant or console communist.


Indeed. For the games I absolutely can't stand (Mass Effect one HUD fix for one irritated me to no end that I'll be playing it in my living room via game streaming).

(Sorry to throw this off-topic guys







).


----------



## paulerxx

Hellblade






MK10


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I can't wait to get Hellblade running on my machine in that beautiful 21:9. It's actually so impressive how many older titles actually support it. It makes you seriously scratch your head when newer titles come out and *don't* support it.


set it to windowed fullscreen
hook the game's .exe to "simple runtime window editor" , remove borders then fake fullscreen

it should work now


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA V


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> set it to windowed fullscreen
> hook the game's .exe to "simple runtime window editor" , remove borders then fake fullscreen
> 
> it should work now


Hellblade works natively with 21:9, the entire game including cutscenes.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> set it to windowed fullscreen
> hook the game's .exe to "simple runtime window editor" , remove borders then fake fullscreen
> 
> it should work now


Ah, sorry, I realize how my post came off, now. I just meant I couldn't wait to purchase the game and enjoy it in its full 3440x1440 goodness







.

I did pick up the game and just played about 2...maybe 3 hours of it so far. Only got 2 screenshots (from the same scene), but played with the effects/filters. Nothing close to the quality you guys get, but I was busy enjoying the game. I'm as in-love with this game so far as I thought I would be.


----------



## Cybertox

Is this the game that boasts to provide triple A quality at half the price but totally fails at it?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this the game that boasts to provide triple AAA quality at half the price but totally fails at it?


I've played, beautiful looking game. So probably not the game you are thinking of.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I've played, beautiful looking game. So probably not the game you are thinking of.


I havent played it and not really interested in playing it as it is not my type of game but a lot of people seem to have been underwhelmed and there was quite a considerable amount of hype surrounding this game for a while. Isnt it like extremely short?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I havent played it and not really interested in playing it as it is not my type of game but a lot of people seem to have been underwhelmed and there was quite a considerable amount of hype surrounding this game for a while. Isnt it like extremely short?


Can't say, not finished yet tbh. Never heard of the game until it got good reviews.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this the game that boasts to provide triple AAA quality at half the price but totally fails at it?


It's definitely not a full fledged AAA game, but it is excellent none the less. Combat is basic but fun, this game is all about it's fantastic story.

Animations are some of the best around.
Voice acting is quite good as well.
Graphics are also very, very beautiful.
Definitely worth the $30 imo.


----------



## boredgunner

Deus Ex with GMDX mod.






This is what a proper plasma weapon does to people. Emphasis on the green glowing bits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this the game that boasts to provide triple AAA quality at half the price but totally fails at it?


Maybe you are thinking of No Man's Sky?

What is "AAA quality" anyway (ignoring the "triple AAA" aka AAAAAAAAA typing error)? AAA games are typically the buggiest, and they are notably lacking in writing quality and gameplay depth/quality most of the time. I suppose it just means fully voice acted and generally above average model and texture quality?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Deus Ex with GMDX mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what a proper plasma weapon does to people. Emphasis on the green glowing bits.


Deus Ex is looking great!
Quote:


> Maybe you are thinking of No Man's Sky?
> 
> What is "AAA quality" anyway (ignoring the "triple AAA" aka AAAAAAAAA typing error)? AAA games are typically the buggiest, and they are notably lacking in writing quality and gameplay depth/quality most of the time. I suppose it just means fully voice acted and generally above average model and texture quality?


I think AAA used to refer to high quality, these days I just think of it as 'big budget'. Too many big budget games that proclaim to be AAA and that should be high quality just aren't.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Deus Ex is looking great!
> I think AAA used to refer to high quality, these days I just think of it as 'big budget'. Too many big budget games that proclaim to be AAA and that should be high quality just aren't.


AAA does indeed refer to budget, but when "AAA quality" is said there is some ambiguity. It is an undeniable fact that so many of them are released in a horribly unfinished state riddled with bugs. I play many AAA games and many non-AAA, and it is the AAA games that are more buggy and problematic.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> AAA does indeed refer to budget, but when "AAA quality" is said there is some ambiguity. It is an undeniable fact that so many of them are released in a horribly unfinished state riddled with bugs. I play many AAA games and many non-AAA, and it is the AAA games that are more buggy and problematic.


Sorry, I missed the "quality" part of your original question. You're right, I guess then "AAA quality" means "buggy and problematic"


----------



## Krzych04650

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice 3440x1440*

What a game... It has pretty bad start and texture quality is sometimes not really there, but aside from that... I have never seen anything like this in years of spending half of my time on playing games. How this game looks and what it does at some moments is just... And those cutscenes... Just play it yourself, without reading doubtful reviews and poisonous "opinions" from people that are spending their lives trying to impose their lack to taste and soul on others. Games, especially of this kind, are an art, all that matters is how they apply to you, and only you, whatever someone else may think is completely irrelevant.

The game has Photo Mode so making screenshots was almost a dream, just the movement in this mode has a bit too many limitations.

(


http://imgur.com/0wuGL

)


----------



## pez

Well said^

I'm still only 2-3 hours in, but I adore it. I agree with pretty much everything you've said, though I do like how the beginning was done.

I've yet to run into any bugs, so that's nice. I've only gotten through the first 'part', but so far I would say the puzzles aren't terribly hard. Enough to not make it extremely easy, but not enough to make you put it down and never return. I guess if I had to be picky, I would love for there to be another counter-attack animation...but...that's literally me being picky.


----------



## Jobotoo

Those images are awesome! I wan't to play Hellblade now.


----------



## pez

You'll be able to enjoy it maxed out on that 1080 Ti







.

I peaked at my afterburner stats after the gaming session and during actual gameplay, I was getting minimums of around 57 FPS with max settings at 3440x1440.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You'll be able to enjoy it maxed out on that 1080 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't wait . . . my 1080ti is just sitting on my desk waiting on the motherboard to be released . . . got all the other parts . . .


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well said^
> 
> I'm still only 2-3 hours in, but I adore it. I agree with pretty much everything you've said, though I do like how the beginning was done.
> 
> I've yet to run into any bugs, so that's nice. I've only gotten through the first 'part', but so far I would say the puzzles aren't terribly hard. Enough to not make it extremely easy, but not enough to make you put it down and never return. I guess if I had to be picky, I would love for there to be another counter-attack animation...but...that's literally me being picky.


Aside from some occasional subtitles synchronization issues there are no bugs. Sometimes they are showing something different than what is spoken and there was one case where subtitles didn't show up for one sentence.

Puzzles are well balanced, they require a bit of thinking but they are not overly hard or annoying, they don't interrupt smooth progression with the game and story.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Aside from some occasional subtitles synchronization issues there are no bugs. Sometimes they are showing something different than what is spoken and there was one case where subtitles didn't show up for one sentence.
> 
> Puzzles are well balanced, they require a bit of thinking but they are not overly hard or annoying, they don't interrupt smooth progression with the game and story.


You are right about the subtitles, but I'm not too bothered as there's so many voices going on that I feel it would be hard to get it perfectly balanced so your screen isn't just filled with subtitles the whole time. And come to think of it, I ran into an issue with the first boss where I died once and the audio took a second to come back afterwards. It didn't desync thankfully, but it did happen. Very minor bug, IMO, though.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You are right about the subtitles, but I'm not too bothered as there's so many voices going on that I feel it would be hard to get it perfectly balanced so your screen isn't just filled with subtitles the whole time. And come to think of it, I ran into an issue with the first boss where I died once and the audio took a second to come back afterwards. It didn't desync thankfully, but it did happen. Very minor bug, IMO, though.


Ah yes, forgot about this one. You die, fight with boss restarts and it doesn't have sound for a second or two. Got it too.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice 3440x1440*
> 
> What a game... It has pretty bad start and texture quality is sometimes not really there, but aside from that... I have never seen anything like this in years of spending half of my time on playing games. How this game looks and what it does at some moments is just... And those cutscenes... Just play it yourself, without reading doubtful reviews and poisonous "opinions" from people that are spending their lives trying to impose their lack to taste and soul on others. Games, especially of this kind, are an art, all that matters is how they apply to you, and only you, whatever someone else may think is completely irrelevant.
> 
> The game has Photo Mode so making screenshots was almost a dream, just the movement in this mode has a bit too many limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0wuGL
> 
> )


I have to admit, the ultrawide setup can be view impressive. How many games do you come across that dont support the format?


----------



## pez

A lot of games end up having tweaks for them, so you'll be hard pressed to find a lot of games that you can't get working unless you don't want to put in the extra 10-15 minutes to get it working.

And then you have games like Overwatch that don't truly support the proper field of view for the aspect ratio. Some games I honestly don't mind playing 16:9, and if it's a single player game, I have a Steam Link (thinking about upgrading to a Shield TV for 4K) for that purpose.


----------



## .theMetal

Yes most games I've played have worked out of the box with ultrawide. Usually I've noticed cut scenes will still play in 16:9, but then it's only a quick google and a tweak to a line or two of hex in the .exe. I bought the monitor ready to mod the heck out of games to play on it, but honestly I haven't had to do much beyond that.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A lot of games end up having tweaks for them, so you'll be hard pressed to find a lot of games that you can't get working unless you don't want to put in the extra 10-15 minutes to get it working.
> 
> And then you have games like Overwatch that don't truly support the proper field of view for the aspect ratio. Some games I honestly don't mind playing 16:9, and if it's a single player game, I have a Steam Link (thinking about upgrading to a Shield TV for 4K) for that purpose.


Rainbow six siege is another game like that, its a stretched 21:9 to not give extra advantage, whats next, they wont allow 144hz i mean come on haha.

I have a couple games that don''t work in 21:9 but they can be hex edited, some very indie games you can''t even find fixes for, Life is Strange being one of em, but its so fun i dont mind 16:9. Movies look amazing in utlrawide though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Rainbow six siege is another game like that, its a stretched 21:9 to not give extra advantage, whats next, they wont allow 144hz i mean come on haha.
> 
> I have a couple games that don''t work in 21:9 but they can be hex edited, some very indie games you can''t even find fixes for, Life is Strange being one of em, but its so fun i dont mind 16:9. Movies look amazing in utlrawide though.


Yep, games like Life is Strange are just one of those great titles that you can stream to a TV and play with a controller and I don't have to worry about my GPU choking to handle it







.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA V


----------



## Cybertox

*GTA V*


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I have to admit, the ultrawide setup can be view impressive. How many games do you come across that dont support the format?


Here is my thread on this matter: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625842/one-year-with-ultrawide-display-support-summary-in-57-games-i-played-tested Only one game out of 57 over the course of first year with ultrawide. I am going to update it soon.

Those are only screenshots, add to this a physical look of curved 34" display and Lightpack behind it. Just amazing. Now I only need OLED or at least FALD to deal with low contrast and there will be nothing more to wish.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Here is my thread on this matter: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625842/one-year-with-ultrawide-display-support-summary-in-57-games-i-played-tested Only one game out of 57 over the course of first year with ultrawide. I am going to update it soon.
> 
> Those are only screenshots, add to this a physical look of curved 34" display and Lightpack behind it. Just amazing. Now I only need OLED or at least FALD to deal with low contrast and there will be nothing more to wish.


Subscribed to this to check it out in a bit. Will be interested to see what experience you've had with it thusfar.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Subscribed to this to check it out in a bit. Will be interested to see what experience you've had with it thusfar.


Numbers speak for themselves, 95% of games and this is excluding two games that had cutscenes zoomed in, gameplay worked in 21:9 in 56 of 57 games. What more can I say... And if it was much worse, for example there were no fixes at all and only those 40 out of 57 that had native support were working, it would still be more than worth it, 3440x1440 ultrawide is SO good.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Abzû 3440x1440*

What a beauty. There is a certain feeling of joy and freedom with this game and all of this interaction with the world, swimming with giant whales or through shoaling fishes or breaching with dolphins. Amazing where games can take you.












(


http://imgur.com/TjYc4

)


----------



## Cybertox

*Forza Horizon 3*


----------



## Mr.Cigar

GTA V


----------



## Cybertox

*Forza Horizon 3*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Forza Horizon 3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Forza Horizon 3*


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Forza Horizon 3*


Im going to disagree with above and say it looks pretty good.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Im going to disagree with above and say it looks pretty good.


Thanks! Not sure what was said above but its in spoilers for a reason


----------



## boredgunner

Deus Ex with GMDX 9.0.2.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wow, I guess now I should finally play through Deus Ex, eh? No, I haven't yet...by the time I first played it, it was too aged for me to really get into it. Now that ^^^ I could still get into.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Wow, I guess now I should finally play through Deus Ex, eh? No, I haven't yet...by the time I first played it, it was too aged for me to really get into it. Now that ^^^ I could still get into.


Yes. It is far better than the sequels except as a stealth game, and I think only one other game matches it in the amount of thematic material it has (The Talos Principle). The way it is able to approach and explore just any one of its themes is far superior than the entirety of most games' storytelling, and the dialogue quality is uniquely good for a video game (



).


----------



## oc_user

Guildwars 2


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 2*


----------



## Saq

Ghost Recon wildlands


Rainbow Six Vegas 2


Bulletstorm FullClip



Quantum Break





Fallout 4


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted The Lost Legacy


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse*
> 
> _"I used to be a surgeon like you until I took an arrow to the hand."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1111.photobucket.com/user/Llotse5/media/20170705235159_1_zps2slyg3wh.jpg.html


Looooooooool!!!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Rise of the Tomb Raider. Loving this game


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider. Loving this game


In my opinion, currently the best looking game on PC. Beats Crysis 3 and all those other fancy games and the performance you get with DX12 is insane. Cant wait for the third instalment.


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted The Lost Legacy



Spoiler: Uncharted The Lost Legacy


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> In my opinion, currently the best looking game on PC. Beats Crysis 3 and all those other fancy games and the performance you get with DX12 is insane. Cant wait for the third instalment.


It doesn't hold a candle to DOOM but it's a nice looking game


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It doesn't hold a candle to DOOM but it's a nice looking game


In the mood for jokes I see


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> In the mood for jokes I see


Not at all actually

















































































Better shading
Better lighting
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-keep adding "a"s till infinity-y better AA (which is actually temporally stable, unlike RotTR)
Better performance
Better post process

etc.


----------



## Cybertox

DOOM is washed out crap. Runs well though, very well, no doubt about that but at no surprise considering how it looks. But the fact that I can completely max out a game like Rise of the Tomb Raider at 2560x1440 and maintain a rock-solid 60 fps throughout is far more impressive than running a game like DOOM at 200 fps.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Not at all actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better shading
> Better lighting
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better AA (which is actually temporally stable, unlike RotTR)
> Better performance
> Better post process
> 
> etc.


Raw graphics power is one thing, but you have to have something to show it on. There is no potential in DOOM in this regard, all you get are undifferentiated, ugly spaces, and they are very narrow too, so there is no achievement in making a good looking game while there is nothing to render.

There has to be a world and design to back up graphics power, by itself it is not worth anything. Only the combination of the two makes a good looking game. DOOM has only graphics power.


----------



## Newbie2009

DOOM is BEAUTIFUL

I love the look of TR also though


----------



## Clukos

The aliasing just kills it for me in RotTR those trees will haunt me till the end of days:






I actually uploaded a video about it


----------



## Cybertox

*Crysis 2*


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The aliasing just kills it for me in RotTR those trees will hunt till the end of days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually uploaded a video about it


Thats true, a major flaw of the game. No doubt about it. Generally this is notorious flaw of otherwise amazing looking games. And a trend for new games, things like MSAA or SSAA just stopped working. Tomb Raider (2013) with SSAA is nearly flawless, in older Assassin's Creed games MSAA did wonders. Now both ROTTR and Unity/Syndicate have a lot of aliasing no mattter how many SSAAs and MSAAs you apply.


----------



## Cybertox

People seem to have no idea that dynamic vegetation is extremely taxing and complex. Rendering vegetation is extremely difficult, not even talking about filtering it with anti-aliasing. DOOM has not a single tree in-game and the grass it has in one of the laboratories is one big alpha texture.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> People seem to have no idea that dynamic vegetation is extremely taxing and complex. Rendering vegetation is extremely difficult, not even talking about filtering it with anti-aliasing. DOOM has not a single tree in-game and the grass it has in one of the laboratories is one big alpha texture.


In the defense of Doom, Lara isn't wandering around Mars.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Thats true, a major flaw of the game. No doubt about it. Generally this is notorious flaw of otherwise amazing looking games. And a trend for new games, things like MSAA or SSAA just stopped working. Tomb Raider (2013) with SSAA is nearly flawless, in older Assassin's Creed games MSAA did wonders. Now both ROTTR and Unity/Syndicate have a lot of aliasing no mattter how many SSAAs and MSAAs you apply.


Not SSAA, there's no reason for that to not work. Unless you mean forcing it via drivers, which yes doesn't work in DX10 and above games.

MSAA is generally not effective in modern engines and needs to be abandoned in favor of TAA.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not SSAA, there's no reason for that to not work. Unless you mean forcing it via drivers, which yes doesn't work in DX10 and above games.
> 
> MSAA is generally not effective in modern engines and needs to be abandoned in favor of TAA.


By "not working" I meant that it is not effective. It doesn't really do much in ROTTR and even introduces some artifacts.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Even SSAA doesn't remove all the shimmering in ROTTR


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Unity (3440x1440)*

Graphics quality in this game is one of the best I have seen. Lighting, textures, quality of characters, and especially level of detail, complexity and density of the world are very impressive. Light years away from Rouge. And years ahead of time because in 2014 there was no hardware to run this game. Only now we can see it in full potential on high resolutions and settings cranked up. And those requirements are adequate to what this game provides. Even now almost three years later they are barely any games that can get anywhere close to it.

Not a screenshot friendly though, I am not satisfied with what I got. How can a game that aims to push the limits of visual fidelity and be ahead of time in this regard lack a screenshot tool...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

*Project CARS2*
Had this game since 2015 and the release is coming so here's some pictures I took a month ago.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

What game ^^^ ?


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> What game ^^^ ?


Pretty sure thats Project Cars 2...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Pretty sure thats Project Cars 2...


Well how the heck would I know that? lol I thought we were supposed to post the name of the game anyway...and I play Project Cars constantly and still didn't know what that was...so yeah...I shouldn't need to spend all my time following new release games so I know what screens are of when they are posted...I didn't even know PCARS 2 was coming out cause I don't follow this stuff anymore...not got the time...it was a racing game, which I am interested in, was just curious what one it was.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I thought we were supposed to post the name of the game.


Yup. Its one of the rules of the thread.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Pretty sure thats Project Cars 2...
> 
> 
> 
> snip
Click to expand...

My bad, I haven't posted here in ages and totally forgot about that.
Yeah it's Project CARS 2.
It's scheduled to release is this September.


----------



## Pandora's Box

more Rise of the Tomb Raider. Loving this game


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> My bad, I haven't posted here in ages and totally forgot about that.
> Yeah it's Project CARS 2.
> It's scheduled to release is this September.


I normally wouldn't care this much, but that's definitely a game I am interested in. I waited awhile to buy Project CARS because of the split between negative and positive reviews, but I love the game. It's all I've been playing the past while...I should post some screens, I suppose...so this post will be a place holder for some decent Project CARS shots I've got over the past while.


----------



## dagget3450

Few Warframe shots for testing on eyefinity 5k x2 10240x2880 res


----------



## Clukos

Uncharted: The Lost Legacy


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Uncharted: The Lost Legacy


Oh wow, I love it! It looks *VERY* Tomb Raiderish . . .


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Oh wow, I love it! It looks *VERY* Tomb Raiderish . . .


Surprisingly enough, it is more Tomb Raiderish than the last two Tomb Raiders









More focus on exploration and puzzle solving and less on shooting.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Surprisingly enough, it is more Tomb Raiderish than the last two Tomb Raiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More focus on exploration and puzzle solving and less on shooting.


That sounds glorious, and now I'm going to have to get it! Thanks for posting the screenshots, or I would have never known.


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted The Lost Legacy



Spoiler: Uncharted The Lost Legacy


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Oh wow, I love it! It looks *VERY* Tomb Raiderish . . .


lol that's funny 'cause I was gonna say what's Lara doing in an Uncharted game?


----------



## gerardfraser

Crysis 1 from 2007 with some mods Core level.

https://postimg.org/image/w6rimco8r/

https://postimg.org/image/uisd7pad7/

https://postimg.org/image/hv80hg62j/

https://postimg.org/image/mwfeitdiz/

https://postimg.org/image/ox5y3n9ob/

https://postimg.org/image/4i4veu18b/

https://postimg.org/image/cxufwc43f/

https://postimg.org/image/acov8tepn/

https://postimg.org/image/tfcu9hf3v/

https://postimg.org/image/i1lpkjf7f/

https://postimg.org/image/ih1kraqij/


----------



## Pandora's Box

Destiny 2 Beta


----------



## pez

Picked up the new Uncharted, but haven't popped it in yet. I'm tempted as I've heard the HDR in the game is to die for. However, I need to stop being lazy and finish UC4 first







.


----------



## kx11

Uncharted™_ The Lost Legacy


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Uncharted™_ The Lost Legacy


Good news: this game looks soooooo awesome and just the type of game I really enjoy!
Bad news: It's not on PC!!! I so wish it were.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Good news: this game looks soooooo awesome and just the type of game I really enjoy!
> Bad news: It's not on PC!!! I so wish it were.


i wish it did

shadowing in general is Console level and looks passable , the photo mode camera is so mind breaking it kills many ideas


----------



## SortOfGrim

X-Morph Defense


----------



## CptAsian

I just picked up Forza Horizon 3 today, and I've been loving it, despite being more of a sim racer guy than arcade-style. Forza Horizon is about my limit, and I'm fairly comfortable with Forza Motorsport. Though they're only relevant when I don't have a wheel available.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just picked up Forza Horizon 3 today, and I've been loving it, despite being more of a sim racer guy than arcade-style. Forza Horizon is about my limit, and I'm fairly comfortable with Forza Motorsport. Though they're only relevant when I don't have a wheel available.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, some awesome screenshots. I've played about 20 or so hours in Forza and I must say it is a truly stunning game graphically. But I can't bring myself to play it anymore due to the shallow gameplay. As you say it is the absolute "limit" in terms of arcade - sim. But for me, after experiencing almost everything that game has to bring to the table I'm left just free-roaming in my favourite cars, whilst that sounds really cool, even writing that I'm like, hang on I should go play Forza Horizon 3... But I'll get in game and be instantly disappointed. I wish the cars felt more realistic to drift and drive.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I just picked up Forza Horizon 3 today, and I've been loving it, despite being more of a sim racer guy than arcade-style. Forza Horizon is about my limit, and I'm fairly comfortable with Forza Motorsport. Though they're only relevant when I don't have a wheel available.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some awesome screenshots. I've played about 20 or so hours in Forza and I must say it is a truly stunning game graphically. But I can't bring myself to play it anymore due to the shallow gameplay. As you say it is the absolute "limit" in terms of arcade - sim. But for me, after experiencing almost everything that game has to bring to the table I'm left just free-roaming in my favourite cars, whilst that sounds really cool, even writing that I'm like, hang on I should go play Forza Horizon 3... But I'll get in game and be instantly disappointed. I wish the cars felt more realistic to drift and drive.
Click to expand...

I get that. I've gotten used to the driving physics since they feel quite controller-friendly to me, in addition to the fact that I've played rather unhealthy amounts of Forza Motorsport 2, 3, and 4 back in the day on my Xbox 360 before switching to PC gaming. The other side of it for me is that I really enjoy messing around in the garage and building absurd/fun cars. I've always enjoyed that about Forza, and while there is actually no restriction or anything, since Horizon isn't a track oriented game, I feel like I can make cars even more form over function. Oh, you want a 1100 hp Holden Sandman sleeper with surf boards on the top of it that's completely undrivable in a competitive setting? Go for it. That sort of thing. In Forza Motorsport, while I still really enjoy doing stuff in the garage, it's always just making a track version of different street cars for me.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I get that. I've gotten used to the driving physics since they feel quite controller-friendly to me, in addition to the fact that I've played rather unhealthy amounts of Forza Motorsport 2, 3, and 4 back in the day on my Xbox 360 before switching to PC gaming. The other side of it for me is that I really enjoy messing around in the garage and building absurd/fun cars. I've always enjoyed that about Forza, and while there is actually no restriction or anything, since Horizon isn't a track oriented game, I feel like I can make cars even more form over function. Oh, you want a 1100 hp Holden Sandman sleeper with surf boards on the top of it that's completely undrivable in a competitive setting? Go for it. That sort of thing. In Forza Motorsport, while I still really enjoy doing stuff in the garage, it's always just making a track version of different street cars for me.


Nail on the head with the crazy options you can make with the cars. I do love that aspect. But I think I've done every single car I want now lol.

I would be tempted to hack it, get mega money and buy everything I can. XD

I took an old S-Type Jag and made it a monster







It was glorious. You're almost re-kindling my need to play this game again. I'll have to give it another shot.

Mind you, I only ever play car games on my G25 wheel, I can't do controllers anymore with car games, wish I could







.

Thanks for the reminder of how much fun it can be messing around, defo playing it this weekend


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I get that. I've gotten used to the driving physics since they feel quite controller-friendly to me, in addition to the fact that I've played rather unhealthy amounts of Forza Motorsport 2, 3, and 4 back in the day on my Xbox 360 before switching to PC gaming. The other side of it for me is that I really enjoy messing around in the garage and building absurd/fun cars. I've always enjoyed that about Forza, and while there is actually no restriction or anything, since Horizon isn't a track oriented game, I feel like I can make cars even more form over function. Oh, you want a 1100 hp Holden Sandman sleeper with surf boards on the top of it that's completely undrivable in a competitive setting? Go for it. That sort of thing. In Forza Motorsport, while I still really enjoy doing stuff in the garage, it's always just making a track version of different street cars for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Nail on the head with the crazy options you can make with the cars. I do love that aspect. But I think I've done every single car I want now lol.
> 
> I would be tempted to hack it, get mega money and buy everything I can. XD
> 
> I took an old S-Type Jag and made it a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was glorious. You're almost re-kindling my need to play this game again. I'll have to give it another shot.
> 
> Mind you, I only ever play car games on my G25 wheel, I can't do controllers anymore with car games, wish I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the reminder of how much fun it can be messing around, defo playing it this weekend
Click to expand...

Good stuff!









A decent part of why I got FH3 (and definitely plan to get FM7) is that it's very controller friendly since I can't have my wheel at college. But when I have access to my G29, I'll most likely be doing DiRT Rally, Assetto Corsa, or R3E.

But you can expect more FH3 shots from me in the meantime.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Tomb Raider: The Dagger Of Xian






Spoiler: link



link to website if anyone wants to try it


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks for Tomb Raider: Dagger of Xian. REP+


----------



## Clukos

Played the Dagger of Xian demo, soooooooooo good. I want to play the whole thing


----------



## Jobotoo

Loving the look of Tomb Raider: The Dagger Of Xian! That's the fan remake done in UNREAL right?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Loving the look of Tomb Raider: The Dagger Of Xian! That's the fan remake done in UNREAL right?


Yes in Unreal Engine.

Does anyone know how many fans were involved in the creation of it.


----------



## kx11

Uncharted Lost Legacy


----------



## _Nikhil

ArmA 3


----------



## kx11

Uncharted Lost Legacy


----------



## Jobotoo

Damn, that is beautiful!


----------



## Krzych04650

*Song of the Deep (3440x1440)*

Beautiful game. I am really falling in love with platform games. Didn't really play them before, I started to play serious games and got serious hardware only like 2 years ago, before I was playing only MMOs and the transition took a bit of time. Ori and the Blind Forest was basically the first platform game I played, then I played few others and honestly I am starting to enjoy those games more than big AAA games. Beautiful art design with great soundtrack, powerful story and engaging gameplay, challenging in many different ways, is a really powerful package.


----------



## boredgunner

Unreal II: The Awakening


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Unreal II: The Awakening


Love that game. I might have to reinstall it now.


----------



## CptAsian

More Forza Horizon 3.

















I'm starting to realize my screenshot style is... lacking in variety.


----------



## herkalurk

Got to playing some Elite Dangerous over this holiday weeekend. Found a couple capitol ships in repair dock.


----------



## kx11

Uncharted Lost Legacy


----------



## SortOfGrim

Observer_






Journey in to the mind of a maniac.


----------



## moRReus

*ELITE: DANGEROUS [EDITED]*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Arma 3 (I sure do love my 1080Ti)


----------



## ElectroGeek007

*Aporia: Beyond the Valley*







Fun little puzzle/exploration game, well worth the $7 I paid.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> *Aporia: Beyond the Valley*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun little puzzle/exploration game, well worth the $7 I paid.


Looks like it has a pretty good atmosphere.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> *Song of the Deep (3440x1440)*
> 
> Beautiful game. I am really falling in love with platform games. Didn't really play them before, I started to play serious games and got serious hardware only like 2 years ago, before I was playing only MMOs and the transition took a bit of time. Ori and the Blind Forest was basically the first platform game I played, then I played few others and honestly I am starting to enjoy those games more than big AAA games. Beautiful art design with great soundtrack, powerful story and engaging gameplay, challenging in many different ways, is a really powerful package.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks beautiful, check out Trine series, it's a pretty good platformer.


----------



## kx11

Tekken 7


----------



## Lhotse

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Blood and Wine DLC

"Campfire in Toussaint"


----------



## Newbie2009

Layers of Fear on PC


----------



## CptAsian

Some more Forza Horizon 3.


----------



## kzone75

*Fallout 4*


----------



## moRReus

MOAR *ELITE: DANGEROUS*


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs 2


----------



## GrumpyOne

Care to share the modlist Kzone? Might actually finish the game this time, looks good.


----------



## TheDude100

Xplane 11


----------



## Saq

Dead or alive 5 LR


----------



## danycyo

Loving my new 1080TI FTW 3 3840x2160








Hellblade -Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## Jobotoo

Damn all of you posting Hellblade pics . . . makes me want to get it NOW! But gonna wait till I finish my new rig.


----------



## GrumpyOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Damn all of you posting Hellblade pics . . . makes me want to get it NOW! But gonna wait till I finish my new rig.


Plays good on any rig


----------



## boredgunner

Deus Ex with *GMDX v9.0.2.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













That last one murdered my frame rate, and this was when I still had my i7 6700k.



*Triptych* (Crysis total conversion mod)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Arma 3 (I sure do love my 1080Ti)


Damn nice gun, I've never seen that before. Is that from a mod?


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Deus Ex with *GMDX v9.0.2.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one murdered my frame rate, and this was when I still had my i7 6700k.
> 
> 
> 
> *Triptych* (Crysis total conversion mod)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nice gun, I've never seen that before. Is that from a mod?


It is. When I get back from work I'll post which one it is..

Edit: Alright, found it. It's CUP Weapons
link to armaholic.com

No, turns out it's from BI..


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 3


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> It is. When I get back from work I'll post which one it is..
> 
> Edit: Alright, found it. It's CUP Weapons
> link to armaholic.com
> 
> No, turns out it's from BI..


Thanks, so either way I have it since I use all the CUP mods. The game just has so much content that it's hard to see it all.


----------



## moRReus

FH3 looking good @andrews2547. Looking forward to FM7?

I'll definitely have some screenshots to post from that (and FH3) but for now....

A few moar *ELITE: DANGEROUS*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks, so either way I have it since I use all the CUP mods. The game just has so much content that it's hard to see it all.


As it turns out it's the *SPAR-16* from the *Apex DLC*. I blame work for too long hours and not enough gaming time








http://armedassault.wikia.com/wiki/SPAR-16


----------



## Clukos

Zelda: Breath of the Wild CEMU 1.9.1


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Zelda: Breath of the Wild CEMU 1.9.1


Hows the game performance now, last time I tried was unplayable.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Zelda: Breath of the Wild CEMU 1.9.1


Looks unbelievable, thinking about getting a switch just for this game

Wolcen, possibly the best looking top down RPG out there, a cry engine powered diablo style game.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Hows the game performance now, last time I tried was unplayable.


Depends on your definition of playable, I'm getting 35-45 fps in villages and 45-60 fps in open fields. Here's a video I uploaded in Kakariko village






I lock the game at 30 fps and I see no drops whatsoever


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Looks unbelievable, thinking about getting a switch just for this game
> 
> Wolcen, possibly likely the best looking top down RPG out there, a cry engine powered diablo style game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dayum, that looks gorgeous! I see it's an alpha game, so how's the gameplay/enemies/overal score?


----------



## Saq

Vanillout 3


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Depends on your definition of playable, I'm getting 35-45 fps in villages and 45-60 fps in open fields. Here's a video I uploaded in Kakariko village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lock the game at 30 fps and I see no drops whatsoever


How's the controller mapping for XB controller working ? good or weird ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moRReus*
> 
> FH3 looking good @andrews2547. Looking forward to FM7?
> 
> I'll definitely have some screenshots to post from that (and FH3) but for now....


Thanks.

Yes, I even have a thread about FM7, there's a link in my sig to it. It should run a lot better than Horizon 3 did for a couple of reasons. The first one is they are releasing the PC demo at the same time as the Xbox demo (19th of this month) instead of releasing the PC demo months after the game release. The second reason being, it's made by Turn10 and not Playground Games (the devs for the Horizon series). Turn10 made a few PC demos (not released to the public) to show off how well DX12 works as well as them releasing Apex which I can max out on my sig rig and get 45 fps at worst (brands hatch rain with maximum AI), 120+fps max and about 80fps average.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> How's the controller mapping for XB controller working ? good or weird ?


Pretty much perfect, you can use XInput in the latest CEMU release. Although I prefer Dualshock 4 because you can use the gyro sensor for some puzzles that require that sensor in the Wii U


----------



## 222Panther222

Life Is Strange: Before The Storm







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Dayum, that looks gorgeous! I see it's an alpha game, so how's the gameplay/enemies/overal score?


Gameplay is top notch, combat is vastly more innovative and more fun than other top down RPG I've played, very addicting, spell effect is crazy, and they actually react to your respective environment, for example, lighting spell have area effect when hitting enemies in water, destructible environment everywhere, grass will bend when you step on it, has a very deep character progression system but doesn't give a proper tutorial, no voice acting on conversations. As for now, it's a 30-60 hours decent experience


----------



## moRReus

Loved this little game...

*ABZÛ*


----------



## Krzych04650

I am playing through *The Witcher 3* for the second time, didn't really touch it since summer 2015. What a wonderful game. Especially now when I have hardware to push this game to max potential and when there are so many amazing mods to fix and customize the game, whenever I see something to change or fix, there is a mod for that, literally always.

Everything cranked up as far the engine goes without major performance issues. Foliage, shadows, textures, weather... all of those environments, how this game looks... the only game I can name that feels so natural. Add to this great soundtrack, story, tons of side activities... 20 hours to the game and instead of getting bored or tired like usually at this point in games I only want more and more. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## danycyo

3840x2160- CEMU 1.91 - Mario Kart 8 @ 4k

"Welcome to Mario Kart"


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I am playing through *The Witcher 3* for the second time, didn't really touch it since summer 2015. What a wonderful game. Especially now when I have hardware to push this game to max potential and when there are so many amazing mods to fix and customize the game, whenever I see something to change or fix, there is a mod for that, literally always.
> 
> Everything cranked up as far the engine goes without major performance issues. Foliage, shadows, textures, weather... all of those environments, how this game looks... the only game I can name that feels so natural. Add to this great soundtrack, story, tons of side activities... 20 hours to the game and instead of getting bored or tired like usually at this point in games I only want more and more. Absolutely wonderful.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>






I bought the GOTY edition October last year and only finish it in February this year, with a playthrough of 200h and 100% completion, to me the best game ever made, sadly now I can't play any other rpg because quite simply nothing compares to it, its one of those games you don't even want to run on the horse or even on foot, you just want to walk and take in, all that moody, gritty, environment and beautiful lighting, and a soundtrack that fits it like a glove, it truly makes you fell like your there.

It seems exaggerated but The Witcher 3 is a one of kind game.


----------



## danycyo

3840x2160- NBA 2K18 ULTRA


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## danycyo

F1 2017- 3820x2160 ULTRA



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

*Serious Sam Fusion 2017*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*XCOM 2: War of the Chosen*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Clukos

Zelda: BotW CEMU 1.9.1


















Really enjoying this game, taking my time exploring everything


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Zelda: BotW CEMU 1.9.1
> 
> Really enjoying this game, taking my time exploring everything


How's the stability on CEMU? can you enjoy the game on the same level as on the switch?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> How's the stability on CEMU? can you enjoy the game on the same level as on the switch?


Yeah it's pretty stable, I haven't encountered any crash or bug or anything like that. Stable framerate as well.


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty stable, I haven't encountered any crash or bug or anything like that. Stable framerate as well.


Awesome, may have to grab a copy and extract it!


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Lifeshield

*Destiny 2*


----------



## Saq

Fallout 4, slowly I'm getting back into modding, starting with the clothes.


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## Clukos

Zelda: BotW (CEMU)


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## Jobotoo

*Star Wars: The Old Republic*


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## Jobotoo

*Star Wars: The Old Republic*


----------



## Clukos

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


----------



## Newbie2009

does dishonored still run like a pig per the release reviews?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> does dishonored still run like a pig per the release reviews?


Nope, Death of the Outsider is a standalone game and it runs perfectly fine (120 fps limit though). You can get 60 fps easy.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nope, Death of the Outsider is a standalone game and it runs perfectly fine (120 fps limit though). You can get 60 fps easy.


cool, ta


----------



## Jobotoo

*Star Wars: The Old Republic*


----------



## Deacon

So just before the new expansion comes out heres a little of Guild Wars 2, has I keep saying best MMO to date, sry WoW players.



Guild Wars 2 at is most chaotic, doesn't mean its not fun.













And we end with Mordremoth head on a spike....Spoiler alert... Best map/event in the game, feels like a 150 Player dungeon.

Cheers, probably will post some more next week once Path of Fire comes out.


----------



## kx11

Agents of Mayhem


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## kx11

Raiders of the broken Planet


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA V



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eclap78

Project Cars 2



http://imgur.com/qG9Apw8





http://imgur.com/scQhLg0





http://imgur.com/81ayFIW





http://imgur.com/F3PJQpO





http://imgur.com/46JT1SP


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## eclap78

Project Cars 2


----------



## andrews2547

It's a shame the handling is too inconsistent in PCARs 2.

Still a massive improvements over the first game.


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a shame the handling is too inconsistent in PCARs 2.
> 
> Still a massive improvements over the first game.


You just have to find the right car/track/conditions combo. There's quite a few that work really well and it's really enjoyable. Then there's some car/track combos that are just too bad. But it's difficult to make things consistent when you can race in the summer in Monaco at 1pm in the snow then changing to sunshine. That's going to mess up the AI and the physics will only work if you're on the right tyres and setup.

But, if you stick to "normal" conditions, it's pretty damn ok. Definitely an improvement over the first game. AC still does a lot of things better though, but for just messing around, Project Cars 2 is good fun.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> You just have to find the right car/track/conditions combo. There's quite a few that work really well and it's really enjoyable. Then there's some car/track combos that are just too bad. But it's difficult to make things consistent when you can race in the summer in Monaco at 1pm in the snow then changing to sunshine.
> 
> But, if you stick to "normal" conditions, it's pretty damn ok. Definitely an improvement over the first game. AC still does a lot of things better though, but for just messing around, Project Cars 2 is good fun.


The problem I had with it, was something like the AM Vantage GTE was excellent on one track, but the Ford GT GTE was terrible on the same track in the same conditions. I struggled to get the GT GTE through Flugplatz on the Nordschleife at over 200km/h or so which is about as quick as you'd expect a fast road car such as the 911 GT3 RS or Aventador. Not a top tier GT class race car. I had no problems getting the AM Vantage GTE through Flugplatz in the same conditions at a much higher speed.


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The problem I had with it, was something like the AM Vantage GTE was excellent on one track, but the Ford GT GTE was terrible on the same track in the same conditions. I struggled to get the GT GTE through Flugplatz on the Nordschleife at over 200km/h or so which is about as quick as you'd expect a fast road car such as the 911 GT3 RS or Aventador. Not a top tier GT class race car. I had no problems getting the AM Vantage GTE through Flugplatz in the same conditions at a much higher speed.


Well, Flugplatz is a tricky corner, we all know that. Or are you saying the Ford GT GTE is just terrible all around Nordschleife? Or is it just Flugplatz?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Well, Flugplatz is a tricky corner, we all know that. Or are you saying the Ford GT GTE is just terrible all around Nordschleife? Or is it just Flugplatz?


I'm saying it's terrible everywhere. I was just using Flugplatz as an example because it's the only one I can remember the specifics.

I didn't drive every single car, but I do know the GT GTE should be much quicker. And maybe it is quicker if you're using a wheel (I used an Xbone controller), this is my problem with PCARs 2. It's too inconsistent.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem


Thank you CryphicKing!


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm saying it's terrible everywhere. I was just using Flugplatz as an example because it's the only one I can remember the specifics.
> 
> I didn't drive every single car, but I do know the GT GTE should be much quicker. And maybe it is quicker if you're using a wheel (I used an Xbone controller), this is my problem with PCARs 2. It's too inconsistent.


Not to sound elitist but you kinda want to use a wheel man.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Not to sound elitist but you kinda want to use a wheel man.


I've heard it's just as inconsistent with a wheel, but I can't confirm it myself.


----------



## Newbie2009

Observer - PC


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've heard it's just as inconsistent with a wheel, but I can't confirm it myself.


Heard where?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Heard where?


Multiple places across the internet including respected sim racers and people in a sim racing community (roughly 1000 people there) that I'm in that have wheels that range from DFGTs to G29s to Fanatac Clubsport V2s to OSWs.


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Multiple places across the internet including respected sim racers and people in a sim racing community (roughly 1000 people there) that I'm in that have wheels that range from DFGTs to G29s to Fanatac Clubsport V2s to OSWs.


I would honestly ignore hearsay when it comes to games. Try it yourself, if you don't like it, get a refund. Form your own opinions in life.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> I would honestly ignore hearsay when it comes to games. Try it yourself, if you don't like it, get a refund. Form your own opinions in life.


I can confirm the issue exists on wheels as well.

But I've read that the input delay can be disabled (not tried it myself as I wasn't even playing on my computer), so it's not a big issue.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> I would honestly ignore hearsay when it comes to games. Try it yourself, if you don't like it, get a refund. Form your own opinions in life.


I did form my opinion from personal experience and I posted it. I doubt the game rewrites the physics if I plug a wheel in. I just didn't mention a wheel until you said I need one, and I said people with wheels (not naming any names, but some of them are well respected in the sim racing community) agree that it's inconsistent.

Anyway, back on topic:

*GTA V (online)*


----------



## ElectroGeek007

*Project CARS 2*


----------



## moRReus

Few more from *ABZÛ* [edited]


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## Somasonic

Fantastic X-Com shots. I really need to get me War of the Chosen.


----------



## CryphicKing

PUBG

in case you wonder, yes, this is the maximum setting at 4k.

I'm out of words, in term of quality, this game is beyond bad, from extremely dated visual to janky/unresponsive control to horrid animation to terrible hit reaction, everything about this game is below mediocre, the entire time I felt like I'm playing a game from PS2 emulator,

how it got such massive playerbase is beyond me. every game I log in I got people with foreign accent shouting "china no.1" (maybe that's where most its player came from) what a sad year for PC gaming.

(deleted after 30 mins of play)


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> PUBG
> 
> in case you wonder, yes, this is the maximum setting at 4k.
> 
> I'm out of words, in term of quality, this game is beyond bad, from extremely dated visual to janky/unresponsive control to horrid animation to terrible hit reaction, everything about this game is below mediocre, the entire time I felt like I'm playing a game from PS2 emulator,
> 
> how it got such massive playerbase is beyond me. every game I log in I got people with foreign accent shouting "china no.1" (maybe that's where most its player came from) what a sad year for PC gaming.
> 
> (deleted after 30 mins of play)


LMAO, i just cannot wait for shadow of war and AC origins


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Multiple places across the internet including respected sim racers and people in a sim racing community (roughly 1000 people there) that I'm in that have wheels that range from DFGTs to G29s to Fanatac Clubsport V2s to OSWs.
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly ignore hearsay when it comes to games. Try it yourself, if you don't like it, get a refund. Form your own opinions in life.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> I would honestly ignore hearsay when it comes to games. Try it yourself, if you don't like it, get a refund. Form your own opinions in life.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm the issue exists on wheels as well.
> 
> But I've read that the input delay can be disabled (not tried it myself as I wasn't even playing on my computer), so it's not a big issue.
Click to expand...

I can confirm too.

G27/G29 (same thing anyway).


----------



## kx11

Raiders of the Broken Planet


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> PUBG
> 
> in case you wonder, yes, this is the maximum setting at 4k.
> 
> I'm out of words, in term of quality, this game is beyond bad, from extremely dated visual to janky/unresponsive control to horrid animation to terrible hit reaction, everything about this game is below mediocre, the entire time I felt like I'm playing a game from PS2 emulator,
> 
> how it got such massive playerbase is beyond me. every game I log in I got people with foreign accent shouting "china no.1" (maybe that's where most its player came from) what a sad year for PC gaming.
> 
> (deleted after 30 mins of play)


In terms of responsiveness, PUBG makes BF1 feel like Quake Champions


----------



## kx11

Raiders of the Broken Planet


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> In terms of responsiveness, PUBG makes BF1 feel like Quake Champions


Certainly not the BF1 I played, last game I had in PUBG I ran over someone with a bike, that person went completely stiff, after 2 secs I realized he's died, and my bike went floating in the mid air like it's made of paper, and the melee combat is another comedy topic.

speaking of Quake Champion, Funnily enough, that game definitely has better hit feedback than PUBG

Wolcen alpha


----------



## kx11

Raiders of the broken planet


----------



## moRReus

*Forza Horizon 3*

These are not edited like the other pictures I've posted.
The last one finally got me a Turn 10 pick! Only took like 20 tries lol...


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moRReus*
> 
> *Forza Horizon 3*
> 
> These are not edited like the other pictures I've posted.
> The last one finally got me a Turn 10 pick! Only took like 20 tries lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those look great! I've still been playing on and off, but I haven't been doing many screens. I'll try and take some more decent ones if I see the opportunity.


----------



## kx11

Raiders of the broken planet

Ansel
Reshade


----------



## Rebellion88

What software do you use to capture the screenshots also are these edited in any shape or form?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> What software do you use to capture the screenshots also are these edited in any shape or form?


usually with MSI Afterburner but this game has Ansel so i snap them with it

i use reshade , no picture editing apps are involved in my shots


----------



## Jobotoo

*Ansel:*
I usually press Alt+F1 on my computers with an nVidia card which uses Geforce Experience. If using Geforce Experience, some games include what nVidia has created and called *Ansel* (named after the famous photographer, Ansel Adams). Ansel allows you to take some pretty AWESOME screenshots with AWESOME features. For example, in a single player game it will pause the game and allow you to "enter" it's 3D environment and take the screenshot from any angle and add lighting effects.

More info on Ansel, from nVidia: https://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/ansel

*ReShade:*
ReShade is post processing software used for games and video. It helps make the colors "pop" is my best description. You can download it for free, and depending on the game you play, may want to use different settings. It has been a very popular thing to use by PUBG players as it not only helps make colors more vibrant, but appears to give you a better edge at detecting other players.

More info on ReShade: https://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/ansel

Specific to PUBG:


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## moRReus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Those look great! I've still been playing on and off, but I haven't been doing many screens. I'll try and take some more decent ones if I see the opportunity.


Thanks! Been focusing on doing some photos more recently since I'll likely be switching (mainly) over to FM7 come tomorrow.









Some more *Forza Horizon 3*... If you can't tell by the watermark.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Motorsport 7


----------



## th3illusiveman

does it run as bad as the demo?


----------



## j4uj4f

Titanfall 2



Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> does it run as bad as the demo?


for me it does , using only 33% of GPU only

edit: it's good now


----------



## CryphicKing

Call of dooty WWII beta

Visual and sound is awesome, this one even have micro destruction featured in MP, but performance wise it's about twice as demanding as ROTTR, a single GTX1080TI has no chance to do 4k/60fps.

MP is largely copied/pasted from BF1, except not as good Will probably buy it for single player campaign

EDIT: NVM as soon as I closed MSI burner FPS bumped back to 120ish


----------



## kx11

lower the Filmic AA crap to gain fps at 4k , i think i got something around 140fps


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> lower the Filmic AA crap to gain fps at 4k , i think i got something around 140fps


NVM Just found out it's the MSI burner messed up the performance, as soon as I turn off the app, FPS went back to 120ishI thought this game couldn't be this demanding


----------



## SortOfGrim

Testing Project Cars 2

xbox controller not a success, I really need a wheel


----------



## CryphicKing

last game in COD WW2 before I uninstall it


----------



## eclap78

Project Cars 2


----------



## andrews2547

Forza 7


----------



## Krzych04650

More Witcher 3. I don't know how I am going to pick few best screenshots from this game like I always do with all games, I have trouble picking just few from one ~5 hour session. I already have 1100 screenshots and I barely reached Novigrad.


----------



## eclap78

Those Forza 7 screenshots are so overdone, they make no sense. Strictly from a photographer's standpoint, you see a car pin sharp but the road blurred. Easily achievable when panning the shot at a slow shutter speed. Shooting from behind or standing in front of the car, there is no way you can get the car sharp while the road is blurred (misty). It all looks very plastic and made up.


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Those Forza 7 screenshots are so overdone, they make no sense. Strictly from a photographer's standpoint, you see a car pin sharp but the road blurred. Easily achievable when panning the shot at a slow shutter speed. Shooting from behind or standing in front of the car, there is no way you can get the car sharp while the road is blurred (misty). *It all looks very plastic and made up.*


For the past few years, that's the visual style console gamers have generally preferred.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Those Forza 7 screenshots are so overdone, they make no sense. Strictly from a photographer's standpoint, you see a car pin sharp but the road blurred. Easily achievable when panning the shot at a slow shutter speed. Shooting from behind or standing in front of the car, there is no way you can get the car sharp while the road is blurred (misty). It all looks very plastic and made up.


You do realize PCARS 2 has settings in photomode to achieve exactly the same thing, right?

Lower shutter speed, adjust aperture, "focus" onto a part of the car to lock the camera to it, take the photo.

IRL, photos like that can be taken to give similar results. They use rigs like this then photoshop out the arm:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Here's a moving example with the arm not photoshopped out:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















And here's one with it photoshopped out:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















It's not just PCARS 2 and Forza 7 that has the same camera mode settings, Gran Turismo 4, 5, 6 and Sport, Assetto Corsa, Test Drive Unlimited 1 and 2, DiRT Rally, etc. all let you take similar photos using their built in photo mode.


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Those Forza 7 screenshots are so overdone, they make no sense. Strictly from a photographer's standpoint, you see a car pin sharp but the road blurred. Easily achievable when panning the shot at a slow shutter speed. Shooting from behind or standing in front of the car, there is no way you can get the car sharp while the road is blurred (misty).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You do realize PCARS 2 has settings in photomode to achieve exactly the same thing, right?
> 
> Lower shutter speed, adjust aperture, "focus" onto a part of the car to lock the camera to it, take the photo.
> 
> IRL, photos like that can be taken to give similar results. They use rigs like this then photoshop out the arm:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a moving example with the arm not photoshopped out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one with it photoshopped out:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just PCARS 2 and Forza 7 that has the same camera mode settings, Gran Turismo 4, 5, 6 and Sport, Assetto Corsa, Test Drive Unlimited 1 and 2, DiRT Rally, etc. all let you take similar photos using their built in photo mode.


Ok, you go stand behind a car and take a photo where the car is pin sharp and the road is blurred where it looks like it was a 5+ second exposure. Good luck with that, I'm here to see it. I'll wait, no problem, I'm in no rush. But let me tell you, there is NO WAY you can take a pic like that. BTW, I fail to see why you have to bring PC2 into this. Comes across a bit insecure.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Ok, you go stand behind a car and take a photo where the car is pin sharp and the road is blurred where it looks like it was a 5+ second exposure. Good luck with that, I'm here to see it. I'll wait, no problem, I'm in no rush. But let me tell you, there is NO WAY you can take a pic like that. BTW, I fail to see why you have to bring PC2 into this. Comes across a bit insecure.


Are you even reading what I said?

Open the spoilers to see real life examples of photos like that.

The reason I brought PCARS 2 into this is because you have 22 posts here. Literally every single one of them is you defending PCARS 2 and/or bashing Forza 7. I'd say you're the insecure one here









Give me about 30 minutes, I'll post some PCARS 2 screenshots that have identical photos where the cars are pin sharp with the road blurred while the camera is in front of and behind the car. I would go out and get some real world photos like that, but I can't because the only camera I have is a crappy one built into a 2012 phone and I don't have a camera rig. There are plenty of tutorial online that can show you how to take photos like that IRL though.


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Are you even reading what I said?
> 
> Open the spoilers to see real life examples of photos like that.
> 
> The reason I brought PCARS 2 into this is because you have 22 posts here. Literally every single one of them is you defending PCARS 2 and/or bashing Forza 7. I'd say you're the insecure one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me about 30 minutes, I'll post some PCARS 2 screenshots that have identical photos where the cars are pin sharp with the road blurred while the camera is in front of and behind the car. I would go out and get some real world photos like that, but I can't because the only camera I have is a crappy one built into a 2012 phone and I don't have a camera rig. There are plenty of tutorial online that can show you how to take photos like that IRL though.


I have zero insecurities. Please feel free to post those photos where the road is totally misty with blur yet the car is pin sharp. From PC2, I mean.

Either way, I'm not even a fan of PC2, I like it as a fun game but it's far from perfect. I was involved in Project Cars (1) development and got banned because Ian Bell couldn't take me being critical of where the game is heading. And still, PC2 has many flaws. And guess what, I own Forza Horizon 3 and I am currently playing Forza 7. And it's great fun. But those screenshots are cringe. And so are the physics, come on. But is it a good, fun game? Absolutely and I do recommend for everyone to buy it (not at £79.99, but it'll be some £20 cheaper in like 3 days so why not).

I only commented about those Forza 7 screenshots because there are ZERO real life conditions where you can make photos like that.

Waiting for your photos.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> I have zero insecurities. Please feel free to post those photos where the road is totally misty with blur yet the car is pin sharp. From PC2, I mean.
> 
> Either way, I'm not even a fan of PC2, I like it as a fun game but it's far from perfect. I was involved in Project Cars (1) development and got banned because Ian Bell couldn't take me being critical of where the game is heading. And still, PC2 has many flaws. And guess what, I own Forza Horizon 3 and I am currently playing Forza 7. And it's great fun. But those screenshots are cringe. And so are the physics, come on. But is it a good, fun game? Absolutely and I do recommend for everyone to buy it (not at £79.99, but it'll be some £20 cheaper in like 3 days so why not).
> 
> I only commented about those Forza 7 screenshots because there are ZERO real life conditions where you can make photos like that.
> 
> Waiting for your photos.


Don't worry







PC2 is downloading right now.

Also again, look at those images in the spoilers. They're real life photos with the car being pinsharp with a blurry road. I even explained how they were able to take those photos IRL. If you're willing to buy me the equipment to take photos like in real life, let me know and I'll send you my paypal address. Camera mounts take photos like that IRL run for about £500, any cheap DSLR and lense with aperture adjustment will do.


----------



## moRReus

This really seems like a pointless argument, but I somewhat agree with BOTH of you @andrews2547 @eclap78
Forza (and maybe PCars?) photomodes allow you adjust the shutter speed and aperture with no effect on the exposure, it obviously doesn't work that way in real like, so yeah, you can easily combine a very long shutter speed with insanely shallow depth of field in amounts that can be pretty extreme. On the other hand, as long as you have a rig like andrews mentioned, PLUS a very strong neutral density filter, you could definitely get shots SIMILAR to his if you have the right gear and done at the right time of day. I don't personally like combining a lot of DOF with motion shots either, but whether they're overdone is subjective, and if they're not realistic, I don't see why that even matters. Depending on the persons settings, some shots look realistic, some don't.

Anyway, less arguments, more screenshots...

More *Forza Horizon 3*
Managed to get another T10 pick with that last one


----------



## eclap78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC2 is downloading right now.
> 
> Also again, look at those images in the spoilers. They're real life photos with the car being pinsharp with a blurry road. I even explained how they were able to take those photos IRL. If you're willing to buy me the equipment to take photos like in real life, let me know and I'll send you my paypal address. Camera mounts take photos like that IRL run for about £500, any cheap DSLR and lense with aperture adjustment will do.


You clearly don't do any photography in real life, otherwise you would have stopped ages ago. The first picture in your spoilers has some motion blur, but it's next to zero. It's also irrelevant to the blur you see in the Forza 7 screenshots, where you have lens blur. Blur like that occurs with a long exposure time, we're talking seconds here. For that to be even remotely possible, you'd have to be a robot or have to mount the camera on a "selfie stick". Which clearly isn't the case in the Forza 7 screenshots, there is ZERO evidence of a camera rig attached to the car, you can see the whole car with nothing attached to it.

Also, the amount of depth of field you get in your photos is tied to your focal range and aperture. Shooting at 200mm will require, let's say, f/11 to achieve similar results to shooting at 30mm and f/4. You see, the focal range is related to your aperture.

I'm not very good to explain it. But, PC2 actually gets this right. F/12 blurs the image very differently at 200mm compared to 20mm. It's somewhat realistic.

I'm waiting for you to post those screenshots from PC2 where you're behind the car and the car is pin sharp yet the road is a blur. Go for it. Zero chance you'll do it.

It's like you're trying to argue about something you have zero clue about.


----------



## CptAsian

My first shots from Forza Motorsport 7.

I also don't really see why the realism of a game screenshot really matters that much, since it is just a game we're playing for fun after all, but whatever, just my







.


----------



## eclap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> My first shots from Forza Motorsport 7.
> 
> I also don't really see why the realism of a game screenshot really matters that much, since it is just a game we're playing for fun after all, but whatever, just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It doesn't really matter. I just said those Forza pics look unrealistic, like something you could never capture with a camera. But some people chose to argue.

Forza 7 is a fun game, no doubt.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Really Hate this early access BS. I really want to play Forza and im getting the normal version but no way im paying $130 CAD for a video game just to play it 5 days early. Sucks seeing others play it when it could have been a good way to burn time this weekend.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Really Hate this early access BS. I really want to play Forza and im getting the normal version but no way im paying $130 CAD for a video game just to play it 5 days early. Sucks seeing others play it when it could have been a good way to burn time this weekend.


I get what you're saying since I have a pretty hard time spending more than $40 or $50 USD on a single game. I've been a Forza fan since FM2, but I've never owned an Xbox One, so I haven't played FM5 or 6. So I had to make an exception and get the fancy version to commemorate the occasion, so to speak. I'm having an absolute blast with it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> My first shots from Forza Motorsport 7.
> 
> I also don't really see why the realism of a game screenshot really matters that much, since it is just a game we're playing for fun after all, but whatever, just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can't believe that a racing simulator from 2017 still has this atrocious type of vegetation which looks like painted carton, this is literally a flat texture with a pattern on it, I can design something like this in photoshop. Embarrassing.


----------



## ironmaidenwes

It is a console first game


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Can't believe that a racing simulator from 2017 still has this atrocious type of vegetation which looks like painted carton, this is literally a flat texture with a pattern on it, I can design something like this in photoshop. Embarrassing.


Yea and then people are getting excited how those games are "well optimized" and how consoles are "crashing" high-end PCs because those games run with 4K/60 on Pro and One X, while in fact there is nothing to render in those games and the level of detail, density and quality of environment is miserable. Single small street in games like AC: Unity probably has more to render than the entire Project Cars 2 and Forza 7 taken together with all tracks combined.


----------



## Timu

Call of Duty WW2 Beta


----------



## CptAsian

A few more from Forza 7.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> Ok, you go stand behind a car and take a photo where the car is pin sharp and the road is blurred where it looks like it was a 5+ second exposure. Good luck with that, I'm here to see it. I'll wait, no problem, I'm in no rush. But let me tell you, there is NO WAY you can take a pic like that. BTW, I fail to see why you have to bring PC2 into this. Comes across a bit insecure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclap78*
> 
> I have zero insecurities. Please feel free to post those photos where the road is totally misty with blur yet the car is pin sharp. From PC2, I mean.
> 
> Either way, I'm not even a fan of PC2, I like it as a fun game but it's far from perfect. I was involved in Project Cars (1) development and *got banned* because Ian Bell couldn't take me being critical of where the game is heading. And still, PC2 has many flaws. And guess what, I own Forza Horizon 3 and I am currently playing Forza 7. And it's great fun. But those screenshots are cringe. And so are the physics, come on. But is it a good, fun game? Absolutely and I do recommend for everyone to buy it (not at £79.99, but it'll be some £20 cheaper in like 3 days so why not).
> 
> I only commented about those Forza 7 screenshots because there are ZERO real life conditions where you can make photos like that.
> 
> Waiting for your photos.


Could be the idea of you telling someone they have insecurities over something as basic as the screenshots. Comment and move on...it's a screenshot thread







.


----------



## Krzych04650




----------



## SortOfGrim

Conan Exiles


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## 222Panther222

The Last Of Us: Left Behind Remastered.


----------



## Somasonic

*Mass Effect Andromeda* - Ansel, manual cropping and resizing


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA 5


----------



## kx11

Middle Earth : Shadow of war


----------



## CryphicKing

Shadow of war


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Shadow of war


How is the game? I quite liked the first one, mainly for the combat, I used it as a combat simulator rather than playing the story, I couldn't get into that aspect, I got half way through, realised it was rinse repeat, and downloaded a 100% save to unlock all the stuff and basically went out hunting for Orcs. LOL! I hope the story in this one is better, because I felt so disconnected from the story in the first one.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> How is the game? I quite liked the first one, mainly for the combat, I used it as a combat simulator rather than playing the story, I couldn't get into that aspect, I got half way through, realised it was rinse repeat, and downloaded a 100% save to unlock all the stuff and basically went out hunting for Orcs. LOL! I hope the story in this one is better, because I felt so disconnected from the story in the first one.


Too earlier to tell, only played few hours, definitely doesn't feel like an overhaul from the first, what I can say is that this game does start slow.

I loved the first one because of the combat and animation too, I don't even remember what the story was about, not a fan of LOTR's lore, personally I think LOTR setting is holding back game's potentially, wish it was world of warhammer or something else.


----------



## Krzych04650




----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Too earlier to tell, only played few hours, definitely doesn't feel like an overhaul from the first, what I can say is that this game does start slow.
> 
> I loved the first one because of the combat and animation too, I don't even remember what the story was about, not a fan of LOTR's lore, personally I think LOTR setting is holding back game's potentially, wish it was world of warhammer or something else.


That's a shame! I really wanted this one to take it one step further, refine the combat even more, refine the nemesis system. Which actually... drove me mental on the first one and felt like a real chore to kill them all. And the fact sometimes they come out of nowhere when you're on low health and finish you off was pretty frustrating too.

I am a huge fan of LOTR, but this relatively new IP I have to admit, feels NOTHING like what I'd imagine being in Middle Earth would be like. I don't feel as though they've captured the appearance of the Orcs like they did in the official LOTR games back on PS2. It literally feels like an Assassin's Creed Reskin. And I can't get my head around it. There's no "character" to this IP. There's no LOTR atmosphere... Whilst the soundtrack seems okay, it still detracts too much from what I know and love as the LOTR soundtracks.

As you say, if it wasn't confined to the LOTR lore, this game could have some serious potential. I think I'll just wait for Assassin's Creed Origins, see what that's like.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> That's a shame! I really wanted this one to take it one step further, refine the combat even more, refine the nemesis system. Which actually... drove me mental on the first one and felt like a real chore to kill them all. And the fact sometimes they come out of nowhere when you're on low health and finish you off was pretty frustrating too.
> 
> I am a huge fan of LOTR, but this relatively new IP I have to admit, feels NOTHING like what I'd imagine being in Middle Earth would be like. I don't feel as though they've captured the appearance of the Orcs like they did in the official LOTR games back on PS2. It literally feels like an Assassin's Creed Reskin. And I can't get my head around it. There's no "character" to this IP. There's no LOTR atmosphere... Whilst the soundtrack seems okay, it still detracts too much from what I know and love as the LOTR soundtracks.
> 
> As you say, if it wasn't confined to the LOTR lore, this game could have some serious potential. I think I'll just wait for Assassin's Creed Origins, see what that's like.


The game is a huge disappointment. Microtrasactions, Denuvo, a parody of Middle-earth, game is not looking any better than Shadow of Mordor and yet the performance quite poor. There is really not much good to say, it has SLI support on launch (not the best one either) and thats it, the rest is just... Not like I had huge hopes for this game, but still... I just hope AC: Origins won't disappoint like that.


----------



## cainy1991

Came to see the shadow of war screenshots, figured I would contribute with a random standing in my ship shot from Warframe.


----------



## halflife

Few screens from Witcher, hope you like it


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Your gear is broken


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> ^Your gear is broken


That's what Yennefer said


----------



## taem

How far are we from photorealistic graphics in gaming? Wonder if I'll see it before I die.


----------



## CryphicKing

Sorry if I misled anyone, I never said Shadow of War is an disappointment, a failure or such, I only shared some of my earlier impression from my limited playtime, yes, it did recycle 90% animation from the first game(that's why I said it starts slow) in the first few hours that's all you have, but then as you play on, new elements are introduced

If you must set your expectation, think it as what batman: origin to Arkham Asylum(from the same company after all) but improvement isn't vast enough to call it Arkham knight

Speaking for myself, 7.5/10 so far

I also disagree with someone who said this game didn't improve visual and have bad performance, visual enchantment is pretty significant to notice

more Shadow of war 4k/max setting


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Sorry if I misled anyone, I never said Shadow of War is an disappointment, a failure or such, I only shared some of my earlier impression from my limited playtime, yes, it did recycle 90% animation from the first game(that's why I said it starts slow) in the first few hours that's all you have, but then as you play on, new elements are introduced
> 
> If you must set your expectation, think it as what batman: origin to Arkham Asylum(from the same company after all) but improvement isn't vast enough to call it Arkham knight
> 
> Speaking for myself, 7.5/10 so far
> 
> I also disagree with someone who said this game didn't improve visual and have bad performance, visual enchantment is pretty significant to notice
> 
> more Shadow of war 4k/max setting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. Those screenshots look great in 4K. I really need to have a go of this game. Not sure if you read my previous comments but I really wanted this game to be different enough from the first because I literally just use it as a combat simulator unless the story is significantly better than the first. I got bored after 30 minutes of duplicate animations!


----------



## kx11

Middle Earth : Shadow of War


----------



## CptAsian

Forza Motorsport 7.


----------



## Charcharo

World of Tanks Sandbox for new graphics. This is early beta basically, so it isnt final at all.









































































They have a new baked global illumination system, extensive usage of superb parallax mapping, physically based rendering, backgrounds using photogrammetry and 3D foliage, water simulation, volumetric clouds, cloud shadows and more.

It looks real good.


----------



## th3illusiveman

it does look really good. Honestly, i'm blown away by what modern games look like these days. Lighting has come so so far since the PS3 and Xbox 360 days.


----------



## CryphicKing

Evil Within2


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Wildlands


----------



## andrews2547

Forza 7







































Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Evil within 2


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Nice : D , I just finished it


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> Nice : D , I just finished it


which one? Evil within 2? this game did a good job conceived me that I'm almost finished till I found out I'm only @ 1/3







it just went from great to amazing. I can't put it down.

Sickest environment & enemy design EVER (maybe except RE7)

more EW2.


----------



## Krzych04650

Looks really interesting. Not my kind of game but this one looks somewhat different. I think I will play next after finishing Witcher 3. When my PC is brought back to life again that is. And if think I will play it on the TV because, as much as I love my display, this kind of extremely dark game is not going to look any good on it.


----------



## boredgunner

XCOM 2: War of the Chosen


----------



## kx11

Middle Earth : Shadow of War


----------



## SortOfGrim

Decided after seeing the eye-candy to give Middle Earth : Shadow of War a go. Sweet.


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA V


----------



## kx11

ME : Shadow of War


----------



## s1rrah

A few 4K screenies from Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice (which I have been *loving*) ...

I use very little antialiasing in games, no motion blur and no depth of field FYI...

And I forgot to turn off my dang Rivatuner OSD LOL ...

...



...



...



...



...



...



...



...

Ridiculously good game IMHO ...


----------



## boredgunner

*Underhell* (free episodic psychological horror/survival horror/FPS/stealth game, currently 20 hours of content)







Divinity: Original Sin 2


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA V


----------



## danycyo

Project Cars 2


----------



## Mr.Cigar

About to clean up my PS4 storage...
Uncharted 4


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within 2


----------



## Jobotoo

*STAR WARS: THE OLD REPUBLIC*


----------



## boredgunner

Shadow Warrior 2












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CryphicKing

Neir


----------



## Charcharo

Something old, a blast from 2005. Quake IV















Unmodded.


----------



## boredgunner

Divinity: Original Sin 2










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Something old, a blast from 2005. Quake IV
> 
> Unmodded.


That has aged really well. Would be even more impressive if it had texture mods as impressive as those for DOOM 3.


----------



## Silent Scone

*Shadow of War: Middle Earth*


----------



## CryphicKing

Assassin's Creed Origins

Game looks good, maybe not Horizon Zero Dawn good, but graphic is vastly improved from the last one, those who wants to get it be warned, system requirement is twice as demanding as AC: unity







a GTX1080Ti + i7 with game ready driver will do about 4k/20-25fps at best, not very happy, stick to 1440P/40ish fps for now

Edit: I accidentally found a fix for low FPS, somehow trigger photo mode whenever I start the game will instantly gain 35ish FPS Permanently, this is one of the better AC in decades, love it


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed Origins
> 
> Game looks good, not horizon zero dawn good, but it vastly improved from the last one, those who wants to get it be warned, system requirement is twice as demanding as AC: unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a GTX1080Ti + i7 with game ready driver will do about 4k/20-25fps best, not very happy, will stick to 1440P/40ish fps for now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


40 fps on 1440?









However, it looks like the 3rd time I'll get an Assissin's Creed game. No bugs encountered yet?


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 40 fps on 1440?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it looks like the 3rd time I'll get an Assissin's Creed game. No bugs encountered yet?


ROFL! just found out, if I trigger photo mode any time when start the game, it increase 35-40 fps permanently, so now 1440P/70ish and 4k/40-50







some people at UBI really need to get their chit together, QA team at UBI sure makes easy money.

as for bugs, nope, haven't seen any immersion breaking bugs yet, but combat animation is certainly a downgrade likely due to it's RPG approach, great game so far


----------



## Silent Scone

Damn, that looks better than the footage I've seen so far let me believe. Was going to hold out on this, but what with the weekend coming I don't think I will







.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Assassin's Creed Origins



So far it runs, as long as you turn-off RivaTuner. Getting around 80-90 fps.


----------



## CryphicKing

More AC:O


----------



## Blze001

Just a few quick shots from Destiny 2. You can definitely tell this is a Bungie game, the gunplay is smooth and melee is extremely satisfying.








I don't have a ton of screenshots, and actually missed a few really nice opportunities, but I've been too busy playing to get good shots. Maybe once I reach the end of the current content I'll do a "get all the pretties" run.


----------



## boredgunner

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Origins


----------



## Charcharo

Wolfenstein 2: The New Colossus


----------



## boredgunner

^ Need gore pics


----------



## CryphicKing

more assassin's creed origin, never knew Egypt culture and architecture look so awfully similar to Greek & roman.


----------



## kx11

well there is only the Mediterranean sea between them so they might took some stuff off of each other


----------



## Cybertox

*Wolfenstein II: New Colossus*


----------



## danycyo

Shadow Of War


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Wolfenstein II: New Colossus



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

*Shadow of War - Middle Earth:*


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Origins


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed Origins
> 
> Game looks good, maybe not Horizon Zero Dawn good, but graphic is vastly improved from the last one, those who wants to get it be warned, system requirement is twice as demanding as AC: unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a GTX1080Ti + i7 with game ready driver will do about 4k/20-25fps at best, not very happy, stick to 1440P/40ish fps for now
> 
> Edit: I accidentally found a fix for low FPS, somehow trigger photo mode whenever I start the game will instantly gain 35ish FPS Permanently, this is one of the better AC in decades, love it


It looks awesome.


----------



## boredgunner

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well there is only the Mediterranean sea between them so they might took some stuff off of each other


Well, as it turns out, Alexandria is a Egyptian city co-built by the greek, not gonna spoil the game much, but to my surprise, Egypt isn't the only civilization invloved, so to call this game AC:Egypt just doesn't give it enough credits.







Great production value.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Charcharo

Yey, Alexandria and the region to the South-East of it were made in Bulgaria







!


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Origins


----------



## Saq

Replaying through Dead Space for the former Visceral devs.


----------



## war4peace

I can't directly link the screenshot for obvious reasons, but feel free to click on the link below:

http://gigapixelgaming.com/media/gigapixel/DinoLake.html


----------



## SortOfGrim

Fallout..I mean Wolfenstein II The New Colossus


----------



## s1rrah

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*

...



















...

Very pretty game...


----------



## Silent Scone

*Shadow of War*:


----------



## CptAsian

A lonesome Euro American Truck Sim shot:



And a bunch of Forza Motorsport 7:


----------



## boredgunner

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within 2


----------



## Bucake

Chip's Challenge for Windows, on max settings.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## andrews2547

That looks like a pretty demanding game.

I'm assuming the requirements to run it maxed out is something like an i7 5960X with at least SLI'd 1080Tis.


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within 2


----------



## danycyo

Call of Duty WWII


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## boredgunner

Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


----------



## LocutusH

All those beautiful graphics... but why always fantasy, zombie, monster, medieval, ancient, steampunk etc. b*s*?!
But at least i dont have to buy a new game every month







Or year...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> All those beautiful graphics... but why always fantasy, zombie, monster, medieval, ancient, steampunk etc. b*s*?!
> But at least i dont have to buy a new game every month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or year...


Don't forget post-apocalyptic.









The Dishonored games are some of the more unique looking games out there, especially AAA games, but yeah. Part of your problem might be focusing too much on AAA games, which indeed almost always lack variety (and quality/attention to detail) in every regard?

If you want to see some unique looking yet beautiful games, check out Obduction, modded Morrowind, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha, The Talos Principle, Planescape: Torment Enhanced Edition, and perhaps realMyst: Masterpiece Edition though it is lacking on the technical side of things (needs another remake, one is under way). Torment: Tides of Numenera has to be mentioned too; the game sucks but it's visually remarkable.

A glimpse of each of these games for your curiosity. Though I almost don't want to show you, and would rather you play them without seeing any of them beforehand (though you can look at unmodded Morrowind all you want) so you can be as shocked as I was.



Spoiler: Obduction












































Spoiler: The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind with mods





















































Spoiler: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha

























































































Spoiler: The Talos Principle
















































































Spoiler: Planescape: Torment Enhanced Edition





















































Spoiler: realMyst: Masterpiece Edition






























































Spoiler: Torment: Tides of Numenera


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> Chip's Challenge for Windows, on max settings.


OMG.... I forgot about this game!!!!!


----------



## CryphicKing

Wolfenstein 2 4k max as usual





Assassin's creed origins 4k max


----------



## kx11

Nioh


----------



## Unknownm

Trying g to get most gt6 online before they shut it down..









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Somasonic

*Mass Effect Andromeda* - Ansel, manual cropping and resizing

Just finished this and loved it, not sure what all the hate was about. Here's my last batch of screens.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA V











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

*AC Origins: 1440p*


----------



## Cybertox

Crysis 3


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Crysis 3


Other images don't load for me, but that game is aging well visually. All it needs is better AA since that ruins it at every resolution below 4k in my opinion.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Other images don't load for me, but that game is aging well visually. All it needs is better AA since that ruins it at every resolution below 4k in my opinion.


Fixed, you should be able to see them now.

Never had a problem with the amount of aliasing in Crysis 3 or in any other Cry Engine game I have played.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Never had a problem with the amount of aliasing in Crysis 3 or in any other Cry Engine game I have played.


Most people don't notice, but they have always been below average in that regard (the entire Crysis series). Crysis 3 has more aliasing than the original though, as expected since its additional complexities can make way for additional shader aliasing. Here is Crysis at 1080p, still quite painful.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most people don't notice, but they have always been below average in that regard (the entire Crysis series). Crysis 3 has more aliasing than the original though, as expected since its additional complexities can make way for additional shader aliasing. Here is Crysis at 1080p, still quite painful.


I wouldn't consider it being below average. There are a lot more games with far worse aliasing. What bothers me is not really the aliasing itself and the fact that it is becoming more and more prominent in games, but the lack of proper anti aliasing filters which are good and not overly-demanding. As of now, there is not a single AA method which I can consider as good or worth using. Every AA method I have used so far either makes the game a blurry mess, distorts the quality or has an extremely big hit on performance which makes it simply not worth using. To say the truth, I am more interested in developers designing graphic assets less prone to sub-pixel breakup than coming up with new and better anti-aliasing techniques.


----------



## Charcharo

Limiting artistic choice just because of aliasing is a very, very bad move.

To be frank, since I play games usually when they are older anyways, id prefer Supersampling to be a default option for every game. Sure, impossible to play some titles when they came out this way, with supersampling, but this is an art form. We are in it for the long haul.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I wouldn't consider it being below average. There are a lot more games with far worse aliasing. What bothers me is not really the aliasing itself and the fact that it is becoming more and more prominent in games, but the lack of proper anti aliasing filters which are good and not overly-demanding. As of now, there is not a single AA method which I can consider as good or worth using. Every AA method I have used so far either makes the game a blurry mess, distorts the quality or has an extremely big hit on performance which makes it simply not worth using. To say the truth, I am more interested in developers designing graphic assets less prone to sub-pixel breakup than coming up with new and better anti-aliasing techniques.


MSAA is worth using for older games; absolutely no blur, performance hit isn't gigantic so long as deferred rendering isn't being used (even with 8x MSAA, no more is needed), and it can have spectacular results.


Fallout 3 with 8x MSAA


S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha with 4x MSAA

Although at this point in time, many of us can easily run SSAA in those. For newer games using deferred rendering, TAA can get the job done. Looks great and is very light on performance. It doesn't always create a blur fest. Examples:


Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


Dishonored: Death of the Outsider


The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux


Obduction


Obduction

Then there are uniquely amazing games like Metro: Last Light and Metro Redux which manage incredibly effective AA with a very light MLAA based algorithm...


Having AA options hurts nobody, but having no AA does. Aliasing will disappear as we increase in resolution though, at 4k we don't need anymore than MLAA based crap. But at 1440p and below, most modern games look like garbage because of aliasing.


----------



## kx11

Nioh


----------



## Cybertox

MSAA is one of those overly demanding ones which I never used due to the performance hit being too drastic, it always prevented me from hitting 60 fps in games. TAA transforms every game with sharp and clear textures into a blurry mess and applies a nausea filter.

Posting stationary screenshots without counterparts with AA off doesn't tell much. Plus, transparency aliasing which is the type of aliasing that bothers me the most is only noticeable in motion.

Take a look at your TVOEC screenshot with TAA and mine with AA off. Its quite evident which one is sharper and looks better overall.

*TAA*



*AA Off*


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> MSAA is worth using for older games; *absolutely no blur*, performance hit isn't gigantic so long as deferred rendering isn't being used (even with 8x MSAA, no more is needed), and it can have spectacular results.
> 
> Then there are uniquely amazing games like Metro: Last Light and Metro Redux which manage incredibly effective AA with a very light MLAA based algorithm...
> 
> Having AA options hurts nobody, but having no AA does. Aliasing will disappear as we increase in resolution though, at 4k we don't need anymore than MLAA based crap. But at 1440p and below, most modern games look like garbage because of aliasing.


When you get in very high resolutions there is blur, and its annoying. I do not use AA options when running above 4k resolution for that very reason. (it isnt needed)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> When you get in very high resolutions there is blur, and its annoying. I do not use AA options when running above 4k resolution for that very reason. (it isnt needed)


Are you grouping all anti-aliasing into one category, as if they are the same? No offense but I don't know your knowledge level.

At 5k and above, AA probably isn't needed at all. I agree with you there. At 4k, it often isn't needed but often is as well, depending on the game/engine. At 1440p and below it is most definitely needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> MSAA is one of those overly demanding ones which I never used due to the performance hit being too drastic, it always prevented me from hitting 60 fps in games. TAA transforms every game with sharp and clear textures into a blurry mess and applies a nausea filter.
> 
> Posting stationary screenshots without counterparts with AA off doesn't tell much. Plus, transparency aliasing which is the type of aliasing that bothers me the most is only noticeable in motion.
> 
> Take a look at your TVOEC screenshot with TAA and mine with AA off. Its quite evident which one is sharper and looks better overall.


MSAA is not overly demanding, you are spreading misinformation. This is why I specified MSAA with no deferred rendering; seems like you have only used MSAA in games with deferred rendering, which is most modern games that include MSAA, since deferred rendering is needed to achieve multithreading in DX11. With deferred rendering yes, MSAA is more demanding than even 2x SSAA at any resolution essentially.

Looks like you are comparing my screenshot of The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux (UE4) to the original UE3 version. You are correct that aliasing, especially temporal aliasing, is worse in motion, so static screenshots isn't the best comparison. I just tested TVOEC Redux without AA and screenshots don't capture the aliasing well. Let me use that Obduction example above, "Low" AA on top vs "Epic" TAA beneath it (not sure what Low is but it looks close enough to none). Be sure to open these screenshots in a new tab and click them to disable additional compression.


----------



## Cybertox

I am not spreading misinformation of any sort, I am describing my own personal experience with MSAA and why I always evaded it in games along with other AA techniques. Your Obduction screenshots showcase the blurrines that TAA adds rather well, it is extremely evident on the metal objects and their corresponding textures. This is the exact reason as to why I never use TAA.

And no, my screenshot is from Redux so the two screenshots are quite comparable. You can see how much sharper and clearer everything looks, especially the two trees on both sides. TAA is good at eliminating aliasing, especially transparency aliasing but the added blurriness ruins it for me. Wolfenstein 2 suffers even more from the added blur of TAA.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am not spreading misinformation of any sort, I am describing my own personal experience with MSAA and why I always evaded it in games along with other AA techniques. Your Obduction screenshots showcase the blurrines that TAA adds rather well, it is extremely evident on the metal objects and their corresponding textures. This is the exact reason as to why I never use TAA.
> 
> And no, my screenshot is from Redux so the two screenshots are quite comparable. You can see how much sharper and clearer everything looks, especially the two trees on both sides. TAA is good at eliminating aliasing, especially transparency aliasing but the added blurriness ruins it for me. Wolfenstein 2 suffers even more from the added blur of TAA.


lol, they deleted your post again? What kind of moderation is this...

Anyway yes, the cost of MSAA is at least *several times higher* when deferred rendering is used, though the implementation can vary so this is not entirely set in stone (the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games are the only exceptions I know of). 4x MSAA in games not using deferred rendering brings an insignificant performance loss when using Fermi/Radeon 5000 series or newer, though 8x can still be rather heavy (but still far lighter than even 2x MSAA with deferred rendering in most cases).

I figured you used the original TVOEC because the lighting scene was totally different and the game has no dynamic ToD, plus it looked just like the original. No matter, Redux is actually less aliased without AA.

Sharpness isn't always a good thing, but yeah there is some added blur in those examples though it can actually bring the scene closer to reality in a first person game if you're someone without perfect vision. But I think we both agree the best solution to aliasing is more pixels. That is what supersampling brings for those with lower resolution displays, and why it should be present in all games (either as a slider or 1.5x, 2x, 3x, 4x, and maybe 8x as options).


----------



## Cybertox

MSAA has been around since what feels like forever, I haven't really tried comparing its performance hit with forward rendering vs deferred rendering but I recall getting significant drops in frames when using MSAA in the majority of the games that supported it. The problem is that 2x MSAA was never enough and 4x was a huge performance hit, not even talking about 8x. Whenever there was excess aliasing which bothered me, I would apply FXAA, even though it didnt do enough in terms of aliasing reduction, it didnt distort the image in any major way. But then I just started completely ignoring anti-aliasing and having AA off which started becoming harder and harder with modern games which have an excess amount of transparency in their graphics assets and are very prone to "shimmering".

I have played both Crysis 2 and 3 with AA off and the amount of aliasing was never annoying or immersion breaking. I did try using different types of AAs but they would distort the image too much except for FXAA which I did use in one of my playthroughs.

We can definitely agree on the fact that increased pixel count decreases aliasing but then again, increased resolution is yet another demanding method of reducing aliasing. Hardware capacity and software optimization is not there yet for us to reduce aliasing using increased resolutions. However supersampling is nowhere near as effective as running a higher resolution at its native.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Assassin's Creed Origins (with in-game frame monitor)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> MSAA has been around since what feels like forever, I haven't really tried comparing its performance hit with forward rendering vs deferred rendering but I recall getting significant drops in frames when using MSAA in the majority of the games that supported it. The problem is that 2x MSAA was never enough and 4x was a huge performance hit, not even talking about 8x. Whenever there was excess aliasing which bothered me, I would apply FXAA, even though it didnt do enough in terms of aliasing reduction, it didnt distort the image in any major way. But then I just started completely ignoring anti-aliasing and having AA off which started becoming harder and harder with modern games which have an excess amount of transparency in their graphics assets and are very prone to "shimmering".
> 
> I have played both Crysis 2 and 3 with AA off and the amount of aliasing was never annoying or immersion breaking. I did try using different types of AAs but they would distort the image too much except for FXAA which I did use in one of my playthroughs.
> 
> We can definitely agree on the fact that increased pixel count decreases aliasing but then again, increased resolution is yet another demanding method of reducing aliasing. Hardware capacity and software optimization is not there yet for us to reduce aliasing using increased resolutions. However supersampling is nowhere near as effective as running a higher resolution at its native.


Just to provide some numbers, no AA vs 4x MSAA + "Smooth" transparency AA (likely TRMSAA) + FXAA in The Talos Principle (2014):


Spoiler: Benchmark



15:56:56 INF: - benchmark results -
15:56:56 INF:
15:56:56 INF: Gfx API: Direct3D11
15:56:56 INF: Duration: 190.9 seconds (36389 frames)
15:56:56 INF: Average: 190.7 FPS (197.3 w/o extremes)
15:56:56 INF: Extremes: 562.6 max, 66.3 min
15:56:56 INF: Sections: AI=17%, physics=2%, sound=2%, scene=52%, shadows=18%, misc=9%
15:56:56 INF: Highs: 4420 in 18.0 seconds (245.4 FPS)
15:56:56 INF: Lows: 5730 in 39.8 seconds (143.8 FPS)
15:56:56 INF: > 60 FPS: 100%

21:59:53 INF: - benchmark results -
21:59:53 INF:
21:59:53 INF: Gfx API: Direct3D11
21:59:53 INF: Duration: 189.5 seconds (30188 frames)
21:59:53 INF: Average: 159.4 FPS (164.8 w/o extremes)
21:59:53 INF: Extremes: 642.3 max, 61.1 min
21:59:53 INF: Sections: AI=14%, physics=2%, sound=1%, scene=61%, shadows=16%, misc=7%
21:59:53 INF: Highs: 3069 in 14.9 seconds (205.9 FPS)
21:59:53 INF: Lows: 4363 in 36.5 seconds (119.7 FPS)
21:59:53 INF: > 60 FPS: 100%



17% performance difference, visual quality difference below (again magnify the images in a new browser to reduce additional compression):




Half-Life 2: Lost Coast no AA vs 4x MSAA: 439.25 FPS vs 414.58 FPS (about a 6% performance difference), visual quality difference below:


----------



## CryphicKing

Assassin's Creed: Origin PC version,

am extremely butthurt at moment, my xbox1 x arrived on friday, AC:O is the first game I tried out, it turns out PC version is the ONLY version that DOESN'T support HDR, so playing the same game on 2 platform on the same LG high end HDR 4K TV, x1x verison looked infinitely better than my PC version which I already spent 43 hours into







$E)@*$ me and UBI support never replied to my tweet on whether a HDR patch will hit PC or not. not very happy.. don't get me wrong, I always thought AC:O looked gorgeous on PC @ 4K/Max Setting, but good god, HDR is really the deal breaker


----------



## pez

HDR is such a great feature, too. It is super disappointing to hear the lack of HDR support for PC so far, but to be fair, it seems like M$ pushed Ubi to optimize for Xbox One X a lot considering they're lobbying it hard for the Xbox One X ad campaigns.


----------



## Charcharo

Half-Life 1: C.A.G.E.D.


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> HDR is such a great feature, too. It is super disappointing to hear the lack of HDR support for PC so far, but to be fair, it seems like M$ pushed Ubi to optimize for Xbox One X a lot considering they're lobbying it hard for the Xbox One X ad campaigns.


Yeah, I'd take HDR over anything else, once you laid your eyes on it's not something you can unseen and forget. but it's unlikely M$ or Sony would pull any budget to downplay anything on PC(historically never happened) they view PC platform more like a pocket change generator rather than an actual competitor, after all all their "console exclusives" were given the green-lights to be developed on PC, but this time HDR implementation definitely shows PC version is an after thought for Ubi Montreal.

Now I just want to finish the story and never come back(unless the HDR patch arrives)


----------



## andrews2547

My Summer Car


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Yeah, I'd take HDR over anything else, once you laid your eyes on it's not something you can unseen and forget. but it's unlikely M$ or Sony would pull any budget to downplay anything on PC(historically never happened) they view PC platform more like a pocket change generator rather than an actual competitor, after all all their "console exclusives" were given the green-lights to be developed on PC, but this time HDR implementation definitely shows PC version is an after thought for Ubi Montreal.
> 
> Now I just want to finish the story and never come back(unless the HDR patch arrives)


Oh certainly. And that's more what I was leaning towards when saying that--that PC was a bit of an afterthought as HDR is clearly present on both the PS4 Pro and XBX. I have to say it's swayed my decision on what platform to buy for with some recent games. Even some games I have on backlog for PC, I'm very interested in getting for the XBX simply because of HDR. L.A. Noire is a big one.


----------



## andrews2547

My Summer Car


----------



## kx11

Nioh


----------



## Pandora's Box

Star Wars Battlefront 2


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront 2


Man that field of view looks like it is stretching textures (even though it isn't). Bet it looks amazing in real life though.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Man that field of view looks like it is stretching textures (even though it isn't). Bet it looks amazing in real life though.


Shame there won't be any one to play it with


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The Witcher 3


----------



## SortOfGrim

Outcast - Second Contact





Meh


----------



## Saq

Need for speed payback







Doesn't feel as solid as ghost games previous need for speed game (2016).


----------



## kx11

NFS Payback


----------



## Hequaqua

Middle Earth: Shadow of War



This was taken with Ansel. It is actually a 360° view.

Here is the link to the original:


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZfkGm9


----------



## Roxborough

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Origin PC version,
> 
> am extremely butthurt at moment, my xbox1 x arrived on friday, AC:O is the first game I tried out, it turns out PC version is the ONLY version that DOESN'T support HDR, so playing the same game on 2 platform on the same LG high end HDR 4K TV, x1x verison looked infinitely better than my PC version which I already spent 43 hours into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $E)@*$ me and UBI support never replied to my tweet on whether a HDR patch will hit PC or not. not very happy.. don't get me wrong, I always thought AC:O looked gorgeous on PC @ 4K/Max Setting, but good god, HDR is really the deal breaker.






I'm torn between getting an Xbox One X, or upgrading my PC (MSI ARMOUR OC GTX 1080/i5 4690k). I also have the PS4 Pro and an HDR 4k Samsung KS7000 (KS8000 US), which doubles as my PC monitor too... Whilst AC:O looks mind blowing... I'm curious how much better HDR looks? As really, my PS4 Pro isn't all that spectacular compared to my PC. Even with HDR. Although I only have AC:O on PC.

It would be nice to see a screenshot of both side by side to compare HDR vs Non-HDR on the PC.... Does the Xbox One X look THAT much better? If it does, I might sack off my gaming PC all-together!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Origin PC version,
> 
> am extremely butthurt at moment, my xbox1 x arrived on friday, AC:O is the first game I tried out, it turns out PC version is the ONLY version that DOESN'T support HDR, so playing the same game on 2 platform on the same LG high end HDR 4K TV, x1x verison looked infinitely better than my PC version which I already spent 43 hours into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $E)@*$ me and UBI support never replied to my tweet on whether a HDR patch will hit PC or not. not very happy.. don't get me wrong, I always thought AC:O looked gorgeous on PC @ 4K/Max Setting, but good god, HDR is really the deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn between getting an Xbox One X, or upgrading my PC (MSI ARMOUR OC GTX 1080/i5 4690k). I also have the PS4 Pro and an HDR 4k Samsung KS7000 (KS8000 US), which doubles as my PC monitor too... Whilst AC:O looks mind blowing... I'm curious how much better HDR looks? As really, my PS4 Pro isn't all that spectacular compared to my PC. Even with HDR. Although I only have AC:O on PC.
> 
> It would be nice to see a screenshot of both side by side to compare HDR vs Non-HDR on the PC.... Does the Xbox One X look THAT much better? If it does, I might sack off my gaming PC all-together!
Click to expand...

HDR vs higher graphics settings on PC, I wager the latter will win, since most TVs have too few dimming zones to make good use of HDR and I believe HDR games are still only using sRGB color space. And then there are factors such as the ability to run frame rates much higher than 60 with no drops, the ability to use variable refresh rate and visual tweaks, mouse and keyboard, and the general uselessness of a console, I think it's a no brainer.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Origin PC version,
> 
> am extremely butthurt at moment, my xbox1 x arrived on friday, AC:O is the first game I tried out, it turns out PC version is the ONLY version that DOESN'T support HDR, so playing the same game on 2 platform on the same LG high end HDR 4K TV, x1x verison looked infinitely better than my PC version which I already spent 43 hours into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $E)@*$ me and UBI support never replied to my tweet on whether a HDR patch will hit PC or not. not very happy.. don't get me wrong, I always thought AC:O looked gorgeous on PC @ 4K/Max Setting, but good god, HDR is really the deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn between getting an Xbox One X, or upgrading my PC (MSI ARMOUR OC GTX 1080/i5 4690k). I also have the PS4 Pro and an HDR 4k Samsung KS7000 (KS8000 US), which doubles as my PC monitor too... Whilst AC:O looks mind blowing... I'm curious how much better HDR looks? As really, my PS4 Pro isn't all that spectacular compared to my PC. Even with HDR. Although I only have AC:O on PC.
> 
> It would be nice to see a screenshot of both side by side to compare HDR vs Non-HDR on the PC.... Does the Xbox One X look THAT much better? If it does, I might sack off my gaming PC all-together!
Click to expand...

The thing with HDR is that you can't capture it the usual way. It's something handled by both the machine and the display (TV). So you have to see it with your own eye to really tell the difference. For me HDR in games like Uncharted 4 and HZD make a day and night difference. Since you have a PS4 pro try to take a screenshot and view it on PC, compare it to the game running and you will see (Could do that by plugging in both PC and console into the TV and switching back and forth







)


----------



## pez

General uselessness of a console...ok...

All that aside, if you're impressed with HDR from the pro on that display (which is actually one of the better HDR 4K displays of 2016), then chances are it might not be for you. I think you need to fit a certain niche to justify the XBX, as generally with a PC like that I would never really recommend the X.

I'm actually a bit surprised you don't notice the big difference in UC4 or HZD if you've played both of the titles.


----------



## kx11

StarWars BF2


----------



## pez

Is the campaign any good? I.e. I actually got some decent fun out of the Titanfall 2 campaign, so I'm determined EA allows a decent story or two through the cracks every now and then.


----------



## kx11

Nioh


----------



## nate1222

*Killing Floor* (Steam) and *The Last Blade* (GOG.com)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The Witcher 3 ending
Edit added spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> The Witcher 3 ending
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please 'spoiler' spoilers. I know it's an old game but you can't assume everyone who's going to play it has.

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Please 'spoiler' spoilers. I know it's an old game but you can't assume everyone who's going to play it has.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah you are right. Edited.
Although this game has multiple endings based on a long list of choices across the story, so I really doubt seeing a mere few ss could ruin anyone's game


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah you are right. Edited.
> Although this game has multiple endings based on a long list of choices across the story, so I really doubt seeing a mere few ss could ruin anyone's game


Thanks







Yeah, you're probably right, however I haven't played it yet (even though it's very high on my list of 'must plays') so I was a bit shocked to see a post titled 'Witcher 3 ending' - I did the visual equivalent of stick my fingers in my ears and go 'la la la' loudly as I scrolled past your post as fast as I could


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Origin PC version,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> am extremely butthurt at moment, my xbox1 x arrived on friday, AC:O is the first game I tried out, it turns out PC version is the ONLY version that DOESN'T support HDR, so playing the same game on 2 platform on the same LG high end HDR 4K TV, x1x verison looked infinitely better than my PC version which I already spent 43 hours into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $E)@*$ me and UBI support never replied to my tweet on whether a HDR patch will hit PC or not. not very happy.. don't get me wrong, I always thought AC:O looked gorgeous on PC @ 4K/Max Setting, but good god, HDR is really the deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn between getting an Xbox One X, or upgrading my PC (MSI ARMOUR OC GTX 1080/i5 4690k). I also have the PS4 Pro and an HDR 4k Samsung KS7000 (KS8000 US), which doubles as my PC monitor too... Whilst AC:O looks mind blowing... I'm curious how much better HDR looks? As really, my PS4 Pro isn't all that spectacular compared to my PC. Even with HDR. Although I only have AC:O on PC.
> 
> It would be nice to see a screenshot of both side by side to compare HDR vs Non-HDR on the PC.... Does the Xbox One X look THAT much better? If it does, I might sack off my gaming PC all-together!
Click to expand...

It's a very difficult task my friend, as another poster mentioned, HDR Screenshots can not be captured by normal method since HDR is a combination feats from GPU, digital content(game or movie) and your TV, most software can only capture the raw data from the former 2.

You upgrade option is hard to suggest as well(either way you go, you will end up happy) depend on what you looking for really, how many older games you will play in 4k? would you trade that for vastly superior HDR visual in recent AAAs? To be honest if you go for anything below GTX1080, then I'd recommend X1X in a heart beat, but GTX1080 is more than enough to give you 4k/30-50fps on nearly all games in your Library, so such upgrade is definitely worthwhile than a new console with 0 games, though with an I5, your PC probably won't enjoy AC:O as good as X1x even without HDR. if you go with X1X, then bear in mind that you will need to embrace its eco-system too, meaning you will start buying every single multiplate for x1x from now and there will be no big exclusive for that console, when all its games can be played on PC(some without HDR)

To give you some perspective on HDR, here're 2 off screen pics I took with & without HDR, the difference on screen? looks almost like AC:O and AC:O remastered (no exaggeration) and PC version fall in a strange place in between. no HDR version I played(PC) as good as it looked, the overall presentation is wrapped under a boring color template, especially during dawn and mid night, it's either too yellow or too blue, the effect of HDR made every elements on screen more organic and lively, almost everything has a color of its own, provide a strong contrast and uniuqe look, you will start notice details that can't be spotted in none HDR version, especially fire, wooden material, green leafs, sands, moon light,etc.

Note: X1X version isn't perfect either, I notice slower asset stream when you move form tower to tower (but then my PC is way beyond a normal mainstream gaming PC so not fair to compare)


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> It's a very difficult task my friend, as another poster mentioned, HDR Screenshots can not be captured by normal method since HDR is a combination feats from GPU, digital content(game or movie) and your TV, most software can only capture the raw data from the former 2.
> 
> You upgrade option is hard to suggest as well(either way you go, you will end up happy) depend on what you looking for really, how many older games you will play in 4k? would you trade that for vastly superior HDR visual in recent AAAs? To be honest if you go for anything below GTX1080, then I'd recommend X1X in a heart beat, but GTX1080 is more than enough to give you 4k/30-50fps on nearly all games in your Library, so such upgrade is definitely worthwhile than a new console with 0 games, though with an I5, your PC probably won't enjoy AC:O as good as X1x even without HDR. if you go with X1X, then bear in mind that you will need to embrace its eco-system too, meaning you will start buying every single multiplate for x1x from now and there will be no big exclusive for that console, when all its games can be played on PC(some without HDR)
> 
> To give you some perspective on HDR, here're 2 off screen pics I took with & without HDR, the difference on screen? looks almost like AC:O and AC:O remastered (no exaggeration) and PC version fall in a strange place in between. no HDR version I played(PC) as good as it looked, the overall presentation is wrapped under a boring color template, especially during dawn and mid night, it's either too yellow or too blue, the effect of HDR made every elements on screen more organic and lively, almost everything has a color of its own, provide a strong contrast and uniuqe look, you will start notice details that can't be spotted in none HDR version, especially fire, wooden material, green leafs, sands, moon light,etc.
> 
> Note: X1X version isn't perfect either, I notice slower asset stream when you move form tower to tower (but then my PC is way beyond a normal mainstream gaming PC so not fair to compare)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It is very noticeable indeed! Thanks for those shots. I had a play around with my TV, put it in HDR mode on AC:O, and whilst it didn't appear to be fully supported, it looked really "organic" as you mentioned before, the detail doesn't pop quite as much as your shots seem to show on the XB1X but it is fairly decent, I messed around with all kinds of settings and managed to get it looking very good. It's crazy how altering the TV settings can make it seem like you're on a completely different TV all together.

I'm leaning towards just keeping my PC, no point in upgrading, as it is superior to the XB1X. I am running AC:O at 4K maxed out, at 45fps. (I've managed to lock it at this too, and it only ever drops to 30fps in really intense scenes). I was watching several YouTube videos of benchmarks for the 1080 vs the 1080ti, whilst the ti comes ahead in every single game. For me, I don't think I can justify the cost difference. My card is worth about £400, and to get a 1080ti... it is a further £200-250 more.

Then to upgrade the CPU, the i7 4790k isn't "that" much better than ther 4690k, would be around £225 for the i7, and I'd get £120 for my 4690k. Not really worth £100 and all the hassle just for about 5fps. I'd imagine I'd need to upgrade both CPU and GPU for it to be worth my while. So that'd be £350... the Xbox One X is around £500... So it isn't too far fetched I guess.... Hmm, decisions decisions! I do also have a Nintendo Switch I could sell! Hmmm!!


----------



## CryphicKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HDR vs higher graphics settings on PC, I wager the latter will win, since most TVs have too few dimming zones to make good use of HDR and I believe HDR games are still only using sRGB color space. And then there are factors such as the ability to run frame rates much higher than 60 with no drops, the ability to use variable refresh rate and visual tweaks, mouse and keyboard, and the general uselessness of a console, I think it's a no brainer.


on most core elements, it seem X1X version is in line with PC's highest settings, 1 or 2 shadow or texture filter slider "difference" will need a microscope to spot if you care to zoom in 300% every once a while, but the striking visual difference in HDR is immediately evident and it stays with you min to min. as for "4k/60fps" with no drops, even on a cloud cho cho land where every PC gamer owns an I9 + GTX1080TI, to run games such as AC:O @ 4k/above 60fpsh no drop would be a high fairy tale let alone in reality. in truth games on PC runs in a wider FPS interval than console due to the nature of it's environment, there's no chance to lock onto a target frame rate unless you have significantly headroom to spare, I'd also recommend to look up the benchmark result on recent AAAs for reality check. FYI, Mouse & Keyboard are also supported on both console

"general uselessness of a console"? PS4 and it's killer apps aside, I don't know anybody would pick "variable refresh rate and visual tweak" over built in blue ray, free BW 360/x1 games and free movies. there're obvious reasons why most gamer pick consoles over PC as their primary entertainment device. Personally, I prefer PC over console for multiplat AAAs only because I can have visual set at highest setting without tweak ANY

wolfenstein 2, great game so far


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> on most core elements, it seem X1X version is in line with PC's highest settings, 1 or 2 shadow or texture filter slider "difference" will need a microscope to spot if you care to zoom in 300% every once a while, but the striking visual difference in HDR is immediately evident and it stays with you min to min. as for "4k/60fps" with no drops, even on a cloud cho cho land where every PC gamer owns an I9 + GTX1080TI, to run games such as AC:O @ 4k/above 60fpsh no drop would be a high fairy tale let alone in reality. in truth games on PC runs in a wider FPS interval than console due to the nature of it's environment, there's no chance to lock onto a target frame rate unless you have significantly headroom to spare, I'd also recommend to look up the benchmark result on recent AAAs for reality check. FYI, Mouse & Keyboard are also supported on both console
> 
> "general uselessness of a console"? PS4 and it's killer apps aside, I don't know anybody would pick "variable refresh rate and visual tweak" over built in blue ray, free BW 360/x1 games and free movies. there're obvious reasons why most gamer pick consoles over PC as their primary entertainment device. Personally, I prefer PC over console for multiplat AAAs only because I can have visual set at highest setting without tweak ANY


On most core settings, X1X has lesser AO, lesser lighting, lower LOD, sometimes lower particle and decal number and quality.




It seems that the console, Xbox One X is Medium-High-Ultra settings, 4K30 with drops.I am not impressed.

Poor Eastern Europe that makes 8 times less than rich america is on PC, not consoles. PC has much better backwards compatibility, modding, and emulation. There are mods on PC that can rival the absolute best AAA games in all but graphics, which is the least important aspect of a game.

What do consoles have? Temporary exclusives, damage gaming long term... and cost less short term but more long term. Not much really.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryphicKing*
> 
> on most core elements, it seem X1X version is in line with PC's highest settings, 1 or 2 shadow or texture filter slider "difference" will need a microscope to spot if you care to zoom in 300% every once a while, but the striking visual difference in HDR is immediately evident and it stays with you min to min. as for "4k/60fps" with no drops, even on a cloud cho cho land where every PC gamer owns an I9 + GTX1080TI, to run games such as AC:O @ 4k/above 60fpsh no drop would be a high fairy tale let alone in reality. in truth games on PC runs in a wider FPS interval than console due to the nature of it's environment, there's no chance to lock onto a target frame rate unless you have significantly headroom to spare, I'd also recommend to look up the benchmark result on recent AAAs for reality check. FYI, Mouse & Keyboard are also supported on both console
> 
> "general uselessness of a console"? PS4 and it's killer apps aside, I don't know anybody would pick "variable refresh rate and visual tweak" over built in blue ray, free BW 360/x1 games and free movies. there're obvious reasons why most gamer pick consoles over PC as their primary entertainment device. Personally, I prefer PC over console for multiplat AAAs only because I can have visual set at highest setting without tweak ANY
> 
> wolfenstein 2, great game so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is why I am struggling to decide. I am a PC gamer/PC Specialist, I've been building and repairing PC's for the last 15 years, and recently consoles have been really surprising me on their functionality, graphics and features for the price. HDR being one of the best, and 4K Netflix etc. After investing in a PS4 Pro last year, I realised how little visual difference there now is between PC and Console graphics. You'd have to be a fruit-bat to be able to see the difference. BF1 on PS4 Pro vs BF1 on PC... I was struggling to spot any real differences. Whilst there were some, the only thing I could instantly see was a draw distance, and it was on objects and pointless things you wouldn't even be able to see unless you got up real close to the screen.

Uncharted in HDR blew me away graphically until I got so tired of the gameplay I physically couldn't be bothered putting the disc in anymore ; this is really the only problem I have with console exclusive games, they become rather shallow, quite quickly for me, everyone seems to rave about Uncharted and The Last of Us, but the gameplay for me isn't all there, the controls are really jerky and I hate dealing with clickers... Why are shivs one use only, can get stuck at a check-point for hours-_-. Albeit this is only referring to these two exclusives but you get the point.

I do thoroughly enjoy PC gaming, but of late, I do not have a desk, so my set-up comprises of me balancing a mouse and keyboard on my lap or using a controller. Which is why, instead of all that faffing, I think to myself, would I prefer the Xbox One X? I do like just coming in from work and pressing the PS button on my controller, and everything is there straight away. With my PC I have to hook up the mouse & keyboard, stretch the cables across the room, find something to rest the mouse on, then mess around with graphics options, balancing the settings to achieve a constant framerate etc... I probably spend more time tweaking and messing about than I do actually playing games...

Although, games are a lot more expensive on consoles. Which would account for any extra cash I'd have left over if I sold my PC and bought one. I don't know it is a toughie.


----------



## nate1222

*Shadowrun Dragonfall - Director's Cut*. In the Dead Mans Switch campaign.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> On most core settings, X1X has lesser AO, lesser lighting, lower LOD, sometimes lower particle and decal number and quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the console, Xbox One X is Medium-High-Ultra settings, 4K30 with drops.I am not impressed.
> 
> Poor Eastern Europe that makes 8 times less than rich america is on PC, not consoles. PC has much better backwards compatibility, modding, and emulation. There are mods on PC that can rival the absolute best AAA games in all but graphics, which is the least important aspect of a game.
> 
> What do consoles have? Temporary exclusives, damage gaming long term... and cost less short term but more long term. Not much really.


Watching a YT breakdown/analysis of a game and playing it in two different platforms is a vastly different experience. I don't scene-by-scene analyze my games as I play them, but the differences are minimal. Obviously the console is inferior to PC. The argument was never made otherwise, but the console has benefits.

Most of that conversation was about why HDR is great and that consoles now have evolved to be great 'mini PCs' rather than archaic platforms trying to embrace PowerPC.

Also, you say you're not impressed by the X1X AC:O graphics and performance and then make an argument that graphics are least important aspect of games?

If anything the X1X should push devs to put more work into the visuals of newer titles and that should be a good thing for everyone.

PS4 Pro had plenty of true exclusives... And what's that about costing more long term? In what way? Your argument is about as scattered and baseless as most console players arguments usually are.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Watching a YT breakdown/analysis of a game and playing it in two different platforms is a vastly different experience. I don't scene-by-scene analyze my games as I play them, but the differences are minimal. Obviously the console is inferior to PC. The argument was never made otherwise, but the console has benefits.
> 
> Most of that conversation was about why HDR is great and that consoles now have evolved to be great 'mini PCs' rather than archaic platforms trying to embrace PowerPC.
> 
> Also, you say you're not impressed by the X1X AC:O graphics and performance and then make an argument that graphics are least important aspect of games?
> 
> If anything the X1X should push devs to put more work into the visuals of newer titles and that should be a good thing for everyone.
> 
> PS4 Pro had plenty of true exclusives... And what's that about costing more long term? In what way? Your argument is about as scattered and baseless as most console players arguments usually are.


I obviously am saying that graphics wont impress me in general as I play games for stories and gameplay but these ones the machine is capable of producing are... exactly as expected from reading its hardware specs
 






. That was my point, it is exactly as expected. Not worse, not better.

PS4 Pro is not interesting to me either. It performs a bit less than expected due to the bandwidth limitations. Polari's DCC is not enough to compensate completely. Its games being exclusives is a bad thing as far as I am concerned, this means they are possibly mortal. Something that is anti-art, long term.

Consoles can cost less initially, but their games cost a bit more, you have to pay for the online. You lose either all or most of the backwards compatibility on PC and need to rebuy old games or keep your old console/computer with you as you upgrade. And in the rare cases where you can use backwards compatibility, the result ... isnt great compared to PC. No ability to use higher settings or resolutions or frame rates.

You also lose modding, one of the best things about gaming. Seeing modders tackle AAA games head on in quality bar graphics is amazing and you get it for free. That is a gigantic, massive loss to consoles.

Finally there is old console emulation as an argument to be made. I know some console gamers value companies above their fellow gamers or the art form itself, and for them emulation is an insult. But to me it is the only way forward for our art form to keep its achievements of the past. Why cant a PS4 Pro emulate a NES? I know why, but its a negative and affects value.

Plus you need to have a PC anyway in *current year*. COnsoles are luxury items.


----------



## pez

"graphics wont impress me in general as I play games for stories and gameplay"

Then

"PS4 Pro is not interesting to me either. It performs a bit less than expected due to the bandwidth limitations."

This is going nowhere. I'll let this get back in topic.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> "graphics wont impress me in general as I play games for stories and gameplay"
> 
> Then
> 
> "PS4 Pro is not interesting to me either. It performs a bit less than expected due to the bandwidth limitations."
> 
> This is going nowhere. I'll let this get back in topic.


Hahaha. It does seem a tad contradictory that's for sure especially considering this is a screenshot thread...







. I'll have to post some screenshots soon, only got ones I've taken on my mobile of my 4k TV. Which to be honest, look fantastic anyway. Might have to upload them.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> "graphics wont impress me in general as I play games for stories and gameplay"
> 
> Then
> 
> "PS4 Pro is not interesting to me either. It performs a bit less than expected due to the bandwidth limitations."
> 
> This is going nowhere. I'll let this get back in topic.


*Sigh*
-Graphics are not super relevant to me. If you see what I have posted here, it has mostly been older games. Engineering wise there are no interesting tricks with the Xbox One X. It is as projected.

-PS4 Pro is not interesting to me in terms of engineering. It is underwhelming even, a bit under projections. Its games dont interest me either. Also read whole comments "Its games being exclusives is a bad thing as far as I am concerned, this means they are possibly mortal. Something that is anti-art, long term." was a part too.

There is no contradiction. Just people that read and those that dont


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> *Sigh*
> -Graphics are not super relevant to me. If you see what I have posted here, it has mostly been older games. Engineering wise there are no interesting tricks with the Xbox One X. It is as projected.
> 
> -PS4 Pro is not interesting to me in terms of engineering. It is underwhelming even, a bit under projections. Its games dont interest me either. Also read whole comments "Its games being exclusives is a bad thing as far as I am concerned, this means they are possibly mortal. Something that is anti-art, long term." was a part too.
> 
> There is no contradiction. Just people that read and those that dont


I think his point is entirely that; regardless of "engineering" which consequentially equates to performance &/or graphic out-put , you are almost comparing gameplay/story/etc... to the engineering factor of a console. As if to say the consoles are responsible for the poor gameplay/story aspects of said games (including exclusives) due to them being underpowered or "not as projected" as you put it, which ultimately is down to graphics. There have been some fantastic games purely made for consoles, and exclusives at that.

Whilst I agree with you on many fronts, you are alluding to the above whether you mean to or not.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> I think his point is entirely that; regardless of "engineering" which consequentially equates to performance &/or graphic out-put , you are almost comparing gameplay/story/etc... to the engineering factor of a console. As if to say the consoles are responsible for the poor gameplay/story aspects of said games (including exclusives) due to them being underpowered or "not as projected" as you put it, which ultimately is down to graphics. There have been some fantastic games purely made for consoles, and exclusives at that.
> 
> Whilst I agree with you on many fronts, you are alluding to the above whether you mean to or not.


Well on engineering my biggest pet peeve with the PS4 Pro is bandwidth. Even with the +30% gained with AMD second generation Delta Colour Compression, the console is bandwidth limited.

Sony knew of this but cheaped out. Again...

As for that part... technology can and does aid gameplay. And console exclusives usually are not very complex and rarely dabble in complex themes and ideas or go for ambitious technology. Such is life though


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Well on engineering my biggest pet peeve with the PS4 Pro is bandwidth. Even with the +30% gained with AMD second generation Delta Colour Compression, the console is bandwidth limited.
> 
> Sony knew of this but cheaped out. Again...
> 
> As for that part... technology can and does aid gameplay. And console exclusives usually are not very complex and rarely dabble in complex themes and ideas or go for ambitious technology. Such is life though


Not really, for example Guerrilla with their Horizon Zero Dawn, NaughtyDog with UC series. Especially HZD, that game looks gorgeous and arguably one of the best looking games ever created. Obviously there are ambitious devs that are working really hard on creating "ambitious technology games" for the PS4.
Gameplay wise PS4 has many wonderful exclusives, especially Bloodborne which is #1 in my best games of all time list. The game is simply a masterfully crafted masterpiece that no games I've ever played could rival. I don't know why some people don't like console but I don't think anyone could ever go wrong with picking up PS4. Especially with the upcoming games in 2018 PS4 is more and more "Ambitious" than ever.


----------



## jim2point0

AC Originsssssssssss


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Not really, for example Guerrilla with their Horizon Zero Dawn, NaughtyDog with UC series. Especially HZD, that game looks gorgeous and arguably one of the best looking games ever created. Obviously there are ambitious devs that are working really hard on creating "ambitious technology games" for the PS4.
> Gameplay wise PS4 has many wonderful exclusives, especially Bloodborne which is #1 in my best games of all time list. The game is simply a masterfully crafted masterpiece that no games I've ever played could rival. I don't know why some people don't like console but I don't think anyone could ever go wrong with picking up PS4. Especially with the upcoming games in 2018 PS4 is more and more "Ambitious" than ever.


Yeah that is impressive for the console, not so much otherwise. The graphics are pretty darn good despite bad LOD and many tricks, but the art style is usually exceptional and spot on. The animation and voice acting are some of the best though that isnt so much technology, rather money. However, their static, dead world, lack of great simulation or combat AI, physics... makes an impression though. Things AA Ukrainian studios solved 10 years ago are stumping their games.

I can imagine Bloodborne is a fun title, I have played Dark Souls. Alas it will be lost in time to die, decades from now if we cant save it on PC. I have hopes for it though, some gamers do love their art form more than the studios apparently do.

I dont see anything to push AI or gameplay or visuals in a gameplay direction or thematic depth in 2018, bar Metro Exodus.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Yeah that is impressive for the console, not so much otherwise. The graphics are pretty darn good despite bad LOD and many tricks, but the art style is usually exceptional and spot on. The animation and voice acting are some of the best though that isnt so much technology, rather money. However, their static, dead world, lack of great simulation or combat AI, physics... makes an impression though. Things AA Ukrainian studios solved 10 years ago are stumping their games.
> 
> I can imagine Bloodborne is a fun title, I have played Dark Souls. Alas it will be lost in time to die, decades from now if we cant save it on PC. I have hopes for it though, some gamers do love their art form more than the studios apparently do.
> 
> I dont see anything to push AI or gameplay or visuals in a gameplay direction or thematic depth in 2018, bar Metro Exodus.


Yeah and I'm seeing even less impressive feats being achieved by PC in recent years








And I believe you're talking about Stalker. The trilogy is phenomenal, I've played all three as well as some mods, and was still impressed seeing what PS4 had to offer the first time I picked it up.
In term of environment interaction/physics in general, the crown is being held by BoTW (Zelda) of Nintendo. A very simpleton looking platform like switch. I'm sure you'll be blown away if you consider what PC has to offer is "amazing".
In term of world craft/art style, I'm still having a hard time finding any title on PC can come close to the like of Bloodborne and Journey.
As a gamer, who's switching back and forth between PC and consoles on a daily basis, I can hardly see any reason for anyone to say console devs aren't even trying to push thing forward. Actually they're working very very hard toward setting the bar higher and higher. It's very obvious if you actually care to play their games.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah and I'm seeing even less impressive feats being achieved by PC in recent years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I believe you're talking about Stalker. The trilogy is phenomenal, I've played all three as well as some mods, and was still impressed seeing what PS4 had to offer the first time I picked it up.
> In term of environment interaction/physics in general, the crown is being held by BoTW (Zelda) of Nintendo. A very simpleton looking platform like switch. I'm sure you'll be blown away if you consider what PC has to offer is "amazing".
> In term of world craft/art style, I'm still having a hard time finding any title on PC can come close to the like of Bloodborne and Journey.
> As a gamer, who's switching back and forth between PC and consoles on a daily basis, I can hardly see any reason for anyone to say console devs aren't even trying to push thing forward. Actually they're working very very hard toward setting the bar higher and higher. It's very obvious if you actually care to play their games.


I have played some BoTW. I was impressed by the interactivity, but you have to remember, Crysis 1, Far Cry 2, DOOM 3, Half Life 2, and their mods too... happened. I actually expected all open world games to be at least this level in interactivity. From what I saw, AI in BoTW is... average. Some interesting scripted responses and attacks add life, but the simulation AI is under par. I might give it a shot on PC though, to see if it gets better. Either way, Call of Misery + LA maps and GUNSLINGER would for sure be a more immersive and alive world. No AAA developer is even in the same ballpark as that thing.

There is more to crafting a world than just art style and design. For example, I really love realistic and logical, world-first design. Witcher 3's world is somewhat there, Lost Alpha is a further step beyond. Bethesda open world titles are very gamey in comparison, you can feel the designer was making a video game first, a real location second. I dont think that is bad BTW, but I subjectively dont like it as much as the other way around.

I would love to play Bloodborne one day. The only game on the platform that looks interesting to me, but it must be on a computer or no cigar. I love gaming too much to buy a console, no matter the price. Journey seems to be possible with emulators even right now, will see long term but I must finish Undehell first (a mod).

I actually think you should take a gander at the AA and modding scene or the RTS/RTT/GS/Tycoon scenes on PC. The bar is pushed but not by AAA studios. It is modders that are tackling AI and world design the best right now. SOMA is the game that blew me away the most in terms of writing and thematic depth (though Talos and Hearts of Stone's Pan Twardowski are close to it) ... the thing could even rival mid tier books, something no video game was capable of doing before without faltering hard. You really should check it out mate, you might find a lot of joy there!


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> I have played some BoTW. I was impressed by the interactivity, but you have to remember, Crysis 1, Far Cry 2, DOOM 3, Half Life 2, and their mods too... happened. I actually expected all open world games to be at least this level in interactivity. From what I saw, AI in BoTW is... average. Some interesting scripted responses and attacks add life, but the simulation AI is under par. I might give it a shot on PC though, to see if it gets better. Either way, Call of Misery + LA maps and GUNSLINGER would for sure be a more immersive and alive world. No AAA developer is even in the same ballpark as that thing.
> 
> There is more to crafting a world than just art style and design. For example, I really love realistic and logical, world-first design. Witcher 3's world is somewhat there, Lost Alpha is a further step beyond. Bethesda open world titles are very gamey in comparison, you can feel the designer was making a video game first, a real location second. I dont think that is bad BTW, but I subjectively dont like it as much as the other way around.
> 
> I would love to play Bloodborne one day. The only game on the platform that looks interesting to me, but it must be on a computer or no cigar. I love gaming too much to buy a console, no matter the price. Journey seems to be possible with emulators even right now, will see long term but I must finish Undehell first (a mod).
> 
> I actually think you should take a gander at the AA and modding scene or the RTS/RTT/GS/Tycoon scenes on PC. The bar is pushed but not by AAA studios. It is modders that are tackling AI and world design the best right now. SOMA is the game that blew me away the most in terms of writing and thematic depth (though Talos and Hearts of Stone's Pan Twardowski are close to it) ... the thing could even rival mid tier books, something no video game was capable of doing before without faltering hard. You really should check it out mate, you might find a lot of joy there!


- You don't have a console. Whilst it may not impress you, I don't think you should dismiss consoles (referring to your other posts here, not this specific one). Until you own a console, and have ploughed enough hours into it to make an informed decision I wouldn't assume anything or draw any conclusions. Whilst on the surface, I do agree with you on many fronts. I am a PC gamer at heart, I've always had both, but always played PC, almost exclusively for the last 17 years, and I'm struggling to get away from the ease of use of a console and exactly how far they have come. PS3/Xbox 360 era was about a 3/10 for me... but with PS4 / Xbox One (non pro/X editions), it went to a solid 6.5/10... and now with the Pro and X... it is approaching a 8/10. 10 Being PC gaming for me.

- You're talking about mods and modding, this takes time to set-up, a lot of people just want to play a game, not spend hours modding. This is coming from someone that has put over 1000 hours into solely modding Skyrim, and many many more into GTA IV/V and other games... I love modding and the freedom of PC, but now I don't have the same amount of time to invest in it so it all boils down to (for me), the time factor. And Consoles just save time, hours of tweaking, hours of squeezing the last bit of FPS... Sometimes hours fixing issues that shouldn't happen. When on a console you just play it, and it works. 99% of the time. I don't think I have played a single PC game recently that hasn't required a lot of tweakings or fixing issues.

- I agree modders are tackling a lot of games issues and are having great success but since they can't bring it to the masses in an easy to digest platform/method, it is almost impossible for them to become more mainstream. Let us hope in the future modding becomes something more prevalent throughout all games, console and PC and there isn't this invisible divide between PC and console. Consoles are now more like PC's than ever, and this can only be a good thing. To tackle one last aspect of your perspective of consoles.... Sony put a lot of effort into designing the PS3, they took processing to the next level but sold at at loss on each console, now they're going the opposite route with the PS4/Pro trying to be more profitable, if that means hindering bandwidth so one of the big drivers in innovation can survive, that is only beneficial, yes they could have theoretically made a more powefrul console, but I am sure they have the expertise to determine that for themselves being the giant company that they are.

So finally, to put this PC/console theorised comparison to rest, I'd highly recommend at some point you do invest in a console as it will give you a greater understanding of how far they've come, and just how close to PC they've become. Even if you're still not thoroughly impressed, you will see some of the ways in which they have implemented certain graphical features that compare to PC without the performance hindrance. Sometimes a setting exists on PC that is ridiculously taxing, with not much visual improvement. And for whatever reason, this seems to give Pro PC users some kind of argument towards the fact PC is THAT much better than Console. When in actual fact, after owning a PS4 Pro/PS4 since their respective releases, I can honestly say, the visual improvement is not that noticeable on PC vs Console with current gen games; especially when you offset the small differences with glorious HDR, that most of the time, is far superior than that extra level of AA, or those extra sharp shadows that are almost unnecessary.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> - You don't have a console. Whilst it may not impress you, I don't think you should dismiss consoles (referring to your other posts here, not this specific one). Until you own a console, and have ploughed enough hours into it to make an informed decision I wouldn't assume anything or draw any conclusions. Whilst on the surface, I do agree with you on many fronts. I am a PC gamer at heart, I've always had both, but always played PC, almost exclusively for the last 17 years, and I'm struggling to get away from the ease of use of a console and exactly how far they have come. PS3/Xbox 360 era was about a 3/10 for me... but with PS4 / Xbox One (non pro/X editions), it went to a solid 6.5/10... and now with the Pro and X... it is approaching a 8/10. 10 Being PC gaming for me.
> 
> - You're talking about mods and modding, this takes time to set-up, a lot of people just want to play a game, not spend hours modding. This is coming from someone that has put over 1000 hours into solely modding Skyrim, and many many more into GTA IV/V and other games... I love modding and the freedom of PC, but now I don't have the same amount of time to invest in it so it all boils down to (for me), the time factor. And Consoles just save time, hours of tweaking, hours of squeezing the last bit of FPS... Sometimes hours fixing issues that shouldn't happen. When on a console you just play it, and it works. 99% of the time. I don't think I have played a single PC game recently that hasn't required a lot of tweakings or fixing issues.
> 
> - I agree modders are tackling a lot of games issues and are having great success but since they can't bring it to the masses in an easy to digest platform/method, it is almost impossible for them to become more mainstream. Let us hope in the future modding becomes something more prevalent throughout all games, console and PC and there isn't this invisible divide between PC and console. Consoles are now more like PC's than ever, and this can only be a good thing. To tackle one last aspect of your perspective of consoles.... Sony put a lot of effort into designing the PS3, they took processing to the next level but sold at at loss on each console, now they're going the opposite route with the PS4/Pro trying to be more profitable, if that means hindering bandwidth so one of the big drivers in innovation can survive, that is only beneficial, yes they could have theoretically made a more powefrul console, but I am sure they have the expertise to determine that for themselves being the giant company that they are.
> 
> So finally, to put this PC/console theorised comparison to rest, I'd highly recommend at some point you do invest in a console as it will give you a greater understanding of how far they've come, and just how close to PC they've become. Even if you're still not thoroughly impressed, you will see some of the ways in which they have implemented certain graphical features that compare to PC without the performance hindrance. Sometimes a setting exists on PC that is ridiculously taxing, with not much visual improvement. And for whatever reason, this seems to give Pro PC users some kind of argument towards the fact PC is THAT much better than Console. When in actual fact, after owning a PS4 Pro/PS4 since their respective releases, I can honestly say, the visual improvement is not that noticeable on PC vs Console with current gen games; especially when you offset the small differences with glorious HDR, that most of the time, is far superior than that extra level of AA, or those extra sharp shadows that are almost unnecessary.


- I grade consoles not on hardware, but on what they can do other than gaming OR for gaming long term AND whether they can be/are emulatable.
For example, the Xbox One X has Backwards Compatibility. Sure it is terrible when compared to a gaming PC, as the Xbox One X can not do 5K, or 8K, it can not go from 30 to 90 fps, it cant push AA and AF and LOD as per user request like on PC (which is de facto modding). However, whilst very bad compared to even a low end PC, it is a huge step for consoles. It is a major feature and good for gaming to have such ability. Its emulation ability is again super incredibly limited compard to even a bargain min 2008 PC, but it is still a step forward consoles didnt have.

On these fronts alone I would ignore PS4 and PS4 Pro but give the Xbox One /X a nod. Problem is the ultimate and most important thing - will PCs be able to emulate the consoles? That is the big deal in the end. I will grade the consoles on that when their generation is over.

As for why it is important - long term. Not just one or two or five or even 10 years down the line. I am talking decades or centuries down the line, both for art, preservation and gaming's status as an art form. I can not trust MS or Sony or Nintendo to keep gaming's older titles alive for generations to come. Any of these 3 may not even exist 15 years from now. Nintendo sees games as toys, Sony and MS as just products. Few governments in the world currently accept gaming as an art form and its only us gamers and a few museums doing the work and maybe GOG. That is all the stands between oblivion for its history or ... respect for the elders in it.

And all games matter. People often think I am extremely judgmental and arrogant especially when I smack down movies games like The Last Of Us or even Horizon Zero Dawn. And yes, they look... not for me at all. But even I understand that ultimately, my opinion is subjective. I dont want these titles or ANY other title to die and never be seen from again. What if my great-granchildren want to play them but can not because Sony died out and the last Playstation 4s and 3s are in museums or cost insane amounts of money? What if it was just those, from their point of view, ancient titles that inspire their imagination, make them happy or even give them ideas for future works of art? Weirder things have happened, so this is not even all that unimaginable. It is that small spark within gaming I want to protect, same way my parents gave me their old books and movies when I myself were a child.

So due to that I also cant buy a console. To me too much is at stake, even things after my death. You will of course point out that I cant be certain PC and PC emulation will protect our art form...and you are right. But it is the best we have, alongside museums.

- I dont have to spend hours modding mate. For example, Underhell, a critically acclaimed 20 hour mod took me 30 seconds to install. All I did was install Source SDK 2007 and then unrar a file. That is literally all I did, it was written on the site of the mod in a way that anyone would understand it and now I got a 20 hour Survival Horror/Stealth/Tactical FPS with elements of psychological horror. It is literally a new game with its own storyline, voice acting, plot, models and so on. And that isnt the only mod of this caliber, there are de facto hundreds. Not all of them are great, but some are pretty decent and some... rival AAA Expansion Packs and AAA games outright in terms of gameplay and storytelling. This is a gigantic plus IMHO and it is not something difficult as in most cases such mods are easy to install. They are not overwriting the base games, at most they are in the same folder as the game and even that is rare.

Lost Alpha for example is a brand new game. So is Minerva (installs on steam like a normal free game). Call of Chernobyl demands an installation of CoP but is otherwise a completely new game. You install it where you want and you have an easy to use installer.

Maybe there are some more complex mods of this caliber to install but ... 10+ hours of free, often AAA tier quality? Surely the rare 15 minute installation is worth this?

However you mentioned lower tier mods like those on Skyrim and GTA. I mean lower tier in terms of what they change. Those ironically require more tweaking, but with tools like Nexus Mod Manager, helpers like moddb, us, the community, and steam workshop... I dont think its that complex either for 99% of them. I love Men of War mods (PCMR game, unseen physics on consoles) and those are simple one click installs.

You are forgetting a few important things. On Console if the game has issues, bugs, problems... you 100% depend on developers. On PC you are not helpless and unofficial community patches can make a game great. Bethesda and GSC Games shine after you apply the bug fixing love that their devs never did manage to give. And this is forever, since even very old games have such support or had someone fix stuff for them. I DLed a Return to Castle Wolfenstein mod, got the game running at 4K, 90s fps with AF and AA (looks amazing!) and also fixed some bugs that still exist on the console versions of the game.

As for the hours of tweaking... I dont know mate. I have been a PC gamer all my life, I just install the game, use a new driver, and play the title. I dont care so much for the rest. If it runs bad or looks bad I play with settings for 1 minute and its fixed. I dont spend hours tweaking for maximum FPS/%Graphics. Besides, the fact you can even do that at all... is IMHO a pro for PC gaming. If you dont do it - you are fine. If you want to - you are golden. Choice!

As for the tweaking... ugh I dont have such luck. Both Prey, Dark Souls 3, Wolfenstein 2 (which crashes but I cant fix that), and Underhell (a mod) worked without me fixing them. I am playing Prey 2006 now and that needed a resolution change in the ini, i admit...but otherwise its perfect so far.

- Some mods are very popular. I mean look at this



This is a video review in RUSSIAN for a mod, a Russian mod. It has 300K views. That is more than some Russian reviews for AAA games get








Lost Alpha had over 300K downloads in its first day alone, requiring Moddb to upgrade its servers. 300 000 players, playing a mod for a mid tier, PC only Eastern European game, years after its release. Sure it was hyped but that is still impressive. I would not be surprised.

Same goes for free open source games. Tremulous for example:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/tremulous/files/stats/timeline?dates=2003-01-12+to+2017-03-30
Amazing stuff for a game that was a mod and then became a free open source title!

In general though, I hope Consoles can have mods as complex as PC Gaming's mods and ALSO backport the 30 years of modding we have on PC. If they do that, or rather whichever console does that will actually *impress me for once*







! but yes, its time for console gamers to understand what modding means







!

As for the last part... man AMD and Intel have engineers that make Sony and Nintendo's finest look like some 1st year students in comparison... yet Bulldozer and Netburst happened with both. No one is safe from failure.

As for the last part i covered most of it in the first answer. However, since PCs can use settings higher than console and usually pioneer those, I dont think that is a fair comparison. We do know a GTX 760 always beats a PS4 no matter the title, sometimes by a lot, even with console optimization. And a 7850 also beats a PS4. Of course, equal settings as higher graphics have bad scaling in terms of looks/performance.

Anyways this is what I want from games to be using them teraflops for:
https://sapphirenation.net/technology-advances-gameplay/


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> quote from Charcharo


Below are few games that managed to touch my feelings deeply, by their writing/narrating/emotional buildup. Even though I've been gaming all my life, but the list is quite short
The last guardian (PS4)

Journey (PS3/PS4)


Game that impressed me by its graphics and OUTSTANDING attention to details, game that made me appreciate the effort the devs put in. Just by playing it I know they deserved the praise. From facial expression, body language, story telling, dialog, good sense of humour and all the other minor details. They perfected everything I can think of.
Uncharted 4 (PS4)




And the one and only Bloodborne (PS4)







needless to say this game is all round amazing. Gameplay, lore, story telling, atmosphere, characters etc.


And I played with mods too. (All PC of course)
Here are a screenshot of GTA IV using the ENB profile that was created from scratch by myself, back in 2011. Not much you may say but back in the day, it took me like 4-5 months to finish


Even minecraft was no exception


I know what PC is good for, as I've been a die hard pc gaming fan since day one (~22 years of PC gaming iirc). It's mods, and I'm afraid that's all about it. I've been posting TW3 modded screenshots in this thread lately, which happens to be one of the only 2 PC games worth playing for me at the moment. The other one is Stalker Call of Chernobyl (Not a typo). Just ANOTHER (Played Misery prior to this one) rework of an excellent trilogy but seems to be long abandoned by the creator themselves. And yes, the game, the mod. All good after these years. But impressed? Hardly







modding can only go so far, I don't just buy a gaming system to wait for "hit or miss" freebies and mods from community, I want constant and quality products, whether it's a triple A or Indie. One of the best indie company imo, thatGameCompany, also happens to release some of their best works exclusively for the Playstation system. One can't simply deny the like of thatGameCompany. Tell me, what kind of mods could give gamer the experience like these games do?
As for console and its gaming experience, how can you be impressed if you don't actually play the games. Even for the most shallow thing that is graphics, you just CAN'T tell if all you see is from screenshots and videos (Just assuming pardon if I'm wrong). Because most console games they utilize HDR heavily and excellently, screenshots and videos look like trash compared to the actual game as seen on screen. Especially for the like of HZD and UC.
I used to hate on consoles too, but that was back to XB360/PS3 era, when they were actually suck. But it's 2017 and I think they're better than PC already, except with less FPS and no mod. Anyhow I bought PS4 just for exclusives so no big deal. Just couldn't resist because after all I'm just a gamer at heart


----------



## Somasonic

Holy walls of text Batman! I thought I was in the wrong thread for a minute


----------



## kx11

man F the last guardian , spent 10 hours playing it and at least 5 of them were about me not knowing where to go , got bored of it and left it to collect dust for the last 12 months


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I know what PC is good for, as I've been a die hard pc gaming fan since day one (~22 years of PC gaming iirc). It's mods, and I'm afraid that's all about it. I've been posting TW3 modded screenshots in this thread lately, which happens to be one of the only 2 PC games worth playing for me at the moment. The other one is Stalker Call of Chernobyl (Not a typo). Just ANOTHER (Played Misery prior to this one) rework of an excellent trilogy but seems to be long abandoned by the creator themselves. And yes, the game, the mod. All good after these years. But impressed? Hardly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modding can only go so far, I don't just buy a gaming system to wait for "hit or miss" freebies and mods from community, I want constant and quality products, whether it's a triple A or Indie. One of the best indie company imo, thatGameCompany, also happens to release some of their best works exclusively for the Playstation system. One can't simply deny the like of thatGameCompany. Tell me, what kind of mods could give gamer the experience like these games do?
> As for console and its gaming experience, how can you be impressed if you don't actually play the games. Even for the most shallow thing that is graphics, you just CAN'T tell if all you see is from screenshots and videos (Just assuming pardon if I'm wrong). Because most console games they utilize HDR heavily and excellently, screenshots and videos look like trash compared to the actual game as seen on screen. Especially for the like of HZD and UC.
> I used to hate on consoles too, but that was back to XB360/PS3 era, when they were actually suck. But it's 2017 and I think they're better than PC already, except with less FPS and no mod. Anyhow I bought PS4 just for exclusives so no big deal. Just couldn't resist because after all I'm just a gamer at heart


I am easy to touch in a game actually. Seriously, I can cry even in cheesy titles. Thing is, will I think about a game's themes and ideas for long? That is what matters to me, if there is depth.

The few games i have played on consoles were Uncharted 1,2, and 3 and TLOU from the previous generation. TLOU was an interesting creation, but ultimately not a game that is made for me. It has good thematic depth though. Uncharted made me apathetic though. Maybe 4 is better, but I will never know. I outlined why I can not buy a console to use for myself in my previous comment. I wont do it out of moral reason.

ALso those mods dont seem to be the type of mods I am talking about







bar CoC.

I can play some of ThatGameCompany's games on my PC. But I dont know what mods can give me that feeling, likely they exist but I dont know all mods. However I know no game on consoles ever made will give me Men of War's action.

I can resist every single thing. Even if STALKER 2 comes out as a console exclusive (impossible, Ukraine is a PC gaming country) I will not buy it. My own morals trump every single thing I may enjoy.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> man F the last guardian , spent 10 hours playing it and at least 5 of them were about me not knowing where to go , got bored of it and left it to collect dust for the last 12 months


Just gotta toss up the sword and follow the light.









TCO


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> man F the last guardian , spent 10 hours playing it and at least 5 of them were about me not knowing where to go , got bored of it and left it to collect dust for the last 12 months


Actually you should've finished (or been really close to finish) after 10 hrs. I remember beating the game after a mere 10-12hrs, given I spent lots of time just to stand there admiring the views.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Just gotta toss up the sword and follow the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Shadow of the colossus remake coming in 2018 so you'll have your fun soon sir.


----------



## kx11

StarWars BF2


----------



## Roxborough

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> - I grade consoles not on hardware, but on what they can do other than gaming OR for gaming long term AND whether they can be/are emulatable.
> For example, the Xbox One X has Backwards Compatibility. Sure it is terrible when compared to a gaming PC, as the Xbox One X can not do 5K, or 8K, it can not go from 30 to 90 fps, it cant push AA and AF and LOD as per user request like on PC (which is de facto modding). However, whilst very bad compared to even a low end PC, it is a huge step for consoles. It is a major feature and good for gaming to have such ability. Its emulation ability is again super incredibly limited compard to even a bargain min 2008 PC, but it is still a step forward consoles didnt have.
> 
> On these fronts alone I would ignore PS4 and PS4 Pro but give the Xbox One /X a nod. Problem is the ultimate and most important thing - will PCs be able to emulate the consoles? That is the big deal in the end. I will grade the consoles on that when their generation is over.
> 
> As for why it is important - long term. Not just one or two or five or even 10 years down the line. I am talking decades or centuries down the line, both for art, preservation and gaming's status as an art form. I can not trust MS or Sony or Nintendo to keep gaming's older titles alive for generations to come. Any of these 3 may not even exist 15 years from now. Nintendo sees games as toys, Sony and MS as just products. Few governments in the world currently accept gaming as an art form and its only us gamers and a few museums doing the work and maybe GOG. That is all the stands between oblivion for its history or ... respect for the elders in it.
> 
> And all games matter. People often think I am extremely judgmental and arrogant especially when I smack down movies games like The Last Of Us or even Horizon Zero Dawn. And yes, they look... not for me at all. But even I understand that ultimately, my opinion is subjective. I dont want these titles or ANY other title to die and never be seen from again. What if my great-granchildren want to play them but can not because Sony died out and the last Playstation 4s and 3s are in museums or cost insane amounts of money? What if it was just those, from their point of view, ancient titles that inspire their imagination, make them happy or even give them ideas for future works of art? Weirder things have happened, so this is not even all that unimaginable. It is that small spark within gaming I want to protect, same way my parents gave me their old books and movies when I myself were a child.
> 
> So due to that I also cant buy a console. To me too much is at stake, even things after my death. You will of course point out that I cant be certain PC and PC emulation will protect our art form...and you are right. But it is the best we have, alongside museums.
> 
> - I dont have to spend hours modding mate. For example, Underhell, a critically acclaimed 20 hour mod took me 30 seconds to install. All I did was install Source SDK 2007 and then unrar a file. That is literally all I did, it was written on the site of the mod in a way that anyone would understand it and now I got a 20 hour Survival Horror/Stealth/Tactical FPS with elements of psychological horror. It is literally a new game with its own storyline, voice acting, plot, models and so on. And that isnt the only mod of this caliber, there are de facto hundreds. Not all of them are great, but some are pretty decent and some... rival AAA Expansion Packs and AAA games outright in terms of gameplay and storytelling. This is a gigantic plus IMHO and it is not something difficult as in most cases such mods are easy to install. They are not overwriting the base games, at most they are in the same folder as the game and even that is rare.
> 
> Lost Alpha for example is a brand new game. So is Minerva (installs on steam like a normal free game). Call of Chernobyl demands an installation of CoP but is otherwise a completely new game. You install it where you want and you have an easy to use installer.
> 
> Maybe there are some more complex mods of this caliber to install but ... 10+ hours of free, often AAA tier quality? Surely the rare 15 minute installation is worth this?
> 
> However you mentioned lower tier mods like those on Skyrim and GTA. I mean lower tier in terms of what they change. Those ironically require more tweaking, but with tools like Nexus Mod Manager, helpers like moddb, us, the community, and steam workshop... I dont think its that complex either for 99% of them. I love Men of War mods (PCMR game, unseen physics on consoles) and those are simple one click installs.
> 
> You are forgetting a few important things. On Console if the game has issues, bugs, problems... you 100% depend on developers. On PC you are not helpless and unofficial community patches can make a game great. Bethesda and GSC Games shine after you apply the bug fixing love that their devs never did manage to give. And this is forever, since even very old games have such support or had someone fix stuff for them. I DLed a Return to Castle Wolfenstein mod, got the game running at 4K, 90s fps with AF and AA (looks amazing!) and also fixed some bugs that still exist on the console versions of the game.
> 
> As for the hours of tweaking... I dont know mate. I have been a PC gamer all my life, I just install the game, use a new driver, and play the title. I dont care so much for the rest. If it runs bad or looks bad I play with settings for 1 minute and its fixed. I dont spend hours tweaking for maximum FPS/%Graphics. Besides, the fact you can even do that at all... is IMHO a pro for PC gaming. If you dont do it - you are fine. If you want to - you are golden. Choice!
> 
> As for the tweaking... ugh I dont have such luck. Both Prey, Dark Souls 3, Wolfenstein 2 (which crashes but I cant fix that), and Underhell (a mod) worked without me fixing them. I am playing Prey 2006 now and that needed a resolution change in the ini, i admit...but otherwise its perfect so far.
> 
> - Some mods are very popular. I mean look at this
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video review in RUSSIAN for a mod, a Russian mod. It has 300K views. That is more than some Russian reviews for AAA games get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Alpha had over 300K downloads in its first day alone, requiring Moddb to upgrade its servers. 300 000 players, playing a mod for a mid tier, PC only Eastern European game, years after its release. Sure it was hyped but that is still impressive. I would not be surprised.
> 
> Same goes for free open source games. Tremulous for example:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/tremulous/files/stats/timeline?dates=2003-01-12+to+2017-03-30
> Amazing stuff for a game that was a mod and then became a free open source title!
> 
> In general though, I hope Consoles can have mods as complex as PC Gaming's mods and ALSO backport the 30 years of modding we have on PC. If they do that, or rather whichever console does that will actually *impress me for once*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! but yes, its time for console gamers to understand what modding means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> As for the last part... man AMD and Intel have engineers that make Sony and Nintendo's finest look like some 1st year students in comparison... yet Bulldozer and Netburst happened with both. No one is safe from failure.
> 
> As for the last part i covered most of it in the first answer. However, since PCs can use settings higher than console and usually pioneer those, I dont think that is a fair comparison. We do know a GTX 760 always beats a PS4 no matter the title, sometimes by a lot, even with console optimization. And a 7850 also beats a PS4. Of course, equal settings as higher graphics have bad scaling in terms of looks/performance.
> 
> Anyways this is what I want from games to be using them teraflops for:
> https://sapphirenation.net/technology-advances-gameplay/






I 100000% agree with ALL of this and I probably could not have put it better myself. My Girlfriend has 4 little Brother's, I have built 2 PC's for them thus far, and they are loving it and have a third on the way soon, they're only 10 years old and are modifying Euro Truck Simulator and a few other games (with my assistance on the first time around), but without someone like me, they would never have become interested in PC's, PC gaming or modding as they were always playing their Xbox's. Whilst I am with you on the whole "Console is obviously inferior" scenario, since the Pro and the X have managed to produce exceptional visuals it can only be a GOOD thing for gaming.

The closer consoles get to becoming PC's, the better, as it means the likes of modding, and standalone mod games such as Underhell will become available to the masses in an easy format. That is the key thing here, making things accessible, whilst you or I, and a good portion of the people on this forum are capable of installing mods, the average gamer is not, regardless of how simple it is. I work with people that use PC's everyday for AutoCAD/Photoshop and STILL don't know how use torrents, or install software... They see it as wizardry.

I've played and have installed pretty much every single mod you have listed xD! I solely bought S.T.A.L.K.E.R for the mod capability. And whilst they were easy to set-up and install. It isn't for the masses, and I think here-in lies the problem. The average IQ of the general public is less than people often realise, we just have to expect that. When you mention Skyrim/GTA mods are just low tier mods, I do agree with you to a degree. But I genuinely took those games far further than just NMM and clicking the odd install button. I manually installed everything, tweaked everything myself, deleted duplicate code, made some custom animations. Made my own textures, imported assets from other games, made my own areas, namely a giant island off the coast of Skyrim.

I literally revamped the entire game just for fun and because this is what used to really excite me about PC gaming, but since I have a full-time job I can't really do that anymore, as basically, modding was my full-time job. PC gaming was all I used to do. During and after Uni in that special period where you can get away with it. Heck the amount of hours I put into DayZ, and assisting with custom servers etc.. I couldn't do any of that now. And it really upsets me but I digress.

We need to bring modding to the masses. I think eventually, consoles will help do that.


----------



## nate1222

*Shadowrun Dragonfall - Director's Cut* during a brief combat segment.


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn










Star Wars BF2


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The Witcher 3 HOS and BnW


----------



## kx11

NFS Payback


----------



## SortOfGrim

The Long Dark


----------



## TrueForm

Hob


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2






This hurt my frame rate a lot.


----------



## kx11

StarWars BF2


----------



## Charcharo

Wolfenstein 2


----------



## kx11

Horizon ZD


----------



## Mr.Cigar

TW3


----------



## Newbie2009

Your mama.... lol

Witcher 3 is just so awesome.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> AC Originsssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


How are you finding the game play I am on a 1080Ti ans get huge stuttering issues that goes away after 10min of playing there is a theory of Denuvo and VMProtect are responsible which makes me want to get a cracked copy to see the difference
Or do I need to get a 8core+ CPU to just be sure anyway nice shots I got a few too just on "high "settings
http://www.techradar.com/news/assassins-creed-origins-tough-anti-piracy-tech-may-be-crippling-pc-performance


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> How are you finding the game play I am on a 1080Ti ans get huge stuttering issues that goes away after 10min of playing there is a theory of Denuvo and VMProtect are responsible which makes me want to get a cracked copy to see the difference
> Or do I need to get a 8core+ CPU to just be sure anyway nice shots I got a few too just on "high "settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/assassins-creed-origins-tough-anti-piracy-tech-may-be-crippling-pc-performance


Oddly enough I had the same stuttering issue, but that was on Windows 7, I reinstalled to Windows 10 and everything ran smoothly. Might I suggest reinstalling vcredist etc... from the game directory, set priority to normal from high, and try to tax your GPU more than the CPU by altering the scaling %. I also use V-Sync which has helped with some stuttering too. And power settings. I also added a commandline of -norestrictions and force borderless window. Now I am running at 2k with my i5 4690k + GTX 1080 MSI ARmour OC at 60fps solid, and at 4k at 45fps solid dipping to 35fps in intense scenes.


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn
Frozen Wilds


----------



## 222Panther222

I'm currently losing myself into Horizon Zero Dawn, i bought HZD Deluxe + Frozen Wild for 60$, and that game alone is worth the purchase of my ps4. The game-play mechanics, the story, the atmosphere and especially, graphics, are simply unmatched by any other game that i played.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

HZD looks phenomenal, shame the screenshot can only show that much since the real footage with HDR is even way better


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> HZD looks phenomenal, shame the screenshot can only show that much since the real footage with HDR is even way better


i know man , this game in HDR is sick as hell


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Cybertox

Seeing console exclusives makes me kind of sad because it makes me realize what a PC exclusive would be capable of showcasing graphics wise. Too bad PC sales are so irrelevant to developers, and only make up one small margin of total sales.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Seeing console exclusives makes me kind of sad because it makes me realize what a PC exclusive would be capable of showcasing graphics wise. Too bad PC sales are so irrelevant to developers, and only make up one small margin of total sales.


*Sigh*
PC versions of games sell the most OR at least as much as the biggest single console.

These console screenshots show many faults in the graphics too. Expected ones. Besides, should you not be more a fan of *GAMEPLAY* and *STORYTELLING* in games than just _Muh graphics_?

I want a PC Exclusive that doesnt use the power of PC Gaming for things as irrelevant as graphical fidelity, rather physics, and AI. That is what is impressive mate.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> *Sigh*
> PC versions of games sell the most OR at least as much as the biggest single console.
> 
> These console screenshots show many faults in the graphics too. Expected ones. Besides, should you not be more a fan of *GAMEPLAY* and *STORYTELLING* in games than just Muh graphics?
> 
> I want a PC Exclusive that doesnt use the power of PC Gaming for things as irrelevant as graphical fidelity, rather physics, and AI. That is what is impressive mate.


If you look through his posts, especially in this thread, it's pretty clear he only cares about graphics in games. Except for AoE2 and phone games.

I have never seen him say anything positive about a game except AoE2, phone games, Uncharted 4 and NFS 2015. If a game doesn't look "photo realistic" (extremely high contrast), he complains about it having "inferior" graphics and therefore the game is terrible because of it.


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you look through his posts, especially in this thread, it's pretty clear he only cares about graphics in games. Except for AoE2 and phone games.
> 
> I have never seen him say anything positive about a game except AoE2, phone games, Uncharted 4 and NFS 2015. If a game doesn't look "photo realistic" (extremely high contrast), he complains about it having "inferior" graphics and therefore the game is terrible because of it.


Which leads to my previous post regarding contradiction, he seems to have a habit of discussing graphics right into the nitty gritty, then makes blanket statements about how graphics don't matter. None of us can argue with the fact PC is STILL superior. But a good portion of successful PC games are also on console, and now also look inarguably great on Xbox One X / PS4 Pro.

None of us would be true PC gamers if we didn't care at least a little bit about graphics... let's be honest, and who buys a 1080ti if they don't... .. TW3 has had me in awe at 4k... but the combat is still pretty weak. I play it for the story/graphics over the gameplay. I've got it on both PS4 Pro and PC, and the graphics difference isn't "that" great.


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> Which leads to my previous post regarding contradiction, he seems to have a habit of discussing graphics right into the nitty gritty, then makes blanket statements about how graphics don't matter. None of us can argue with the fact PC is STILL superior. But a good portion of successful PC games are also on console, and now also look inarguably great on Xbox One X / PS4 Pro.
> 
> None of us would be true PC gamers if we didn't care at least a little bit about graphics... let's be honest, and who buys a 1080ti if they don't... .. TW3 has had me in awe at 4k... but the combat is still pretty weak. I play it for the story/graphics over the gameplay. I've got it on both PS4 Pro and PC, and the graphics difference isn't "that" great.


Actually, I became interested in graphics because I had a very weak PC. Till 2009 I had a very old ATI 9550, but I still played most games as they came out. I had to use graphics guides, read in forums and so on just to get the games to work on my computer. I played on Low or Ultra Low or even modified for lower than low settings







!

Whilst doing that I got to see Ultra Settings graphics and learned to appreciate it. All of it. Because until my ATI 5770, I was incapable of even running games on Medium.

But these days I think of the PC as a machine for everything. Graphics is a pro for PC... but the last one in importance







. And yeah I do not understand Cybertox at all.


----------



## Cybertox

_The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux_


----------



## SortOfGrim

Assassin's Creed Origins


ah, that's the Assassin's Creed I know


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> *Sigh*
> PC versions of games sell the most OR at least as much as the biggest single console.
> 
> These console screenshots show many faults in the graphics too. Expected ones. Besides, should you not be more a fan of *GAMEPLAY* and *STORYTELLING* in games than just _Muh graphics_?
> 
> I want a PC Exclusive that doesnt use the power of PC Gaming for things as irrelevant as graphical fidelity, rather physics, and AI. That is what is impressive mate.


So tell me you never played a game that has good gameplay, storytelling and outstanding graphics? Feel bad for you


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> So tell me you never played a game that has good gameplay, storytelling and outstanding graphics? Feel bad for you


Actually... I have.
And even then graphics are barely a factor, less the game used it to enhance the other, more important aspects.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Charcharo*
> 
> Actually... I have.
> And even then graphics are barely a factor, less the game used it to enhance the other, more important aspects.


So you know there are games like that exist? Then let's stop assuming people who appreciate game graphics don't value gameplay and story telling then. Or games with great graphics = bad gameplay.
It doesn't make much sense to me


----------



## Charcharo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> So you know there are games like that exist? Then let's stop assuming people who appreciate game graphics don't value gameplay and story telling then. Or games with great graphics = bad gameplay.
> It doesn't make much sense to me


I not only know, I play them. But Cybertox at the least is not one of these people from what I have seen, for him it starts and ends with graphical fidelity, and misunderstood one at that









That was the whole point. Else why would I be here if not to show impressive (at least for its time) fidelity and/or good art design? It doesnt make sense.


----------



## PolluxCastor

A little bit of Max Payne in 4K.. great game.



And.. buggy skins in CSGO..


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2






Aftermath


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I know what PC is good for, as I've been a die hard pc gaming fan since day one (~22 years of PC gaming iirc). It's mods, and I'm afraid that's all about it. I've been posting TW3 modded screenshots in this thread lately, which happens to be one of the only 2 PC games worth playing for me at the moment. The other one is Stalker Call of Chernobyl (Not a typo). Just ANOTHER (Played Misery prior to this one) rework of an excellent trilogy but seems to be long abandoned by the creator themselves. And yes, the game, the mod. All good after these years. But impressed? Hardly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modding can only go so far, I don't just buy a gaming system to wait for "hit or miss" freebies and mods from community, I want constant and quality products, whether it's a triple A or Indie. One of the best indie company imo, thatGameCompany, also happens to release some of their best works exclusively for the Playstation system. One can't simply deny the like of thatGameCompany. Tell me, what kind of mods could give gamer the experience like these games do?
> As for console and its gaming experience, how can you be impressed if you don't actually play the games. Even for the most shallow thing that is graphics, you just CAN'T tell if all you see is from screenshots and videos (Just assuming pardon if I'm wrong). Because most console games they utilize HDR heavily and excellently, screenshots and videos look like trash compared to the actual game as seen on screen. Especially for the like of HZD and UC.
> I used to hate on consoles too, but that was back to XB360/PS3 era, when they were actually suck. But it's 2017 and I think they're better than PC already, except with less FPS and no mod. Anyhow I bought PS4 just for exclusives so no big deal. Just couldn't resist because after all I'm just a gamer at heart


Worst I can't justify expenditure on PC anymore post ever.

Back on topic:

Just a few from AC: Origins (not at 30fps, and that's about it).






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Worst I can't justify expenditure on PC anymore post ever.


...until you learn that TW3 just brings my PC to its knees. Barely holds it at 1080p 60fps








TW3






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cybertox

Party Hard 2


----------



## pez

Looks like a more modernized Hotline Miami.....going to check that game out now







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like a more modernized Hotline Miami.....going to check that game out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's not as fast paced as Hotline Miami but it is more strategic. I would advise playing the first one. The second one is still in development, the screenshots you see are from an alpha build to which I got access to.

The concept of the game revolves around you trying to kill everyone at a party without being noticed, killed, or arrested. Its loads of fun if played local co-op. I played through the game twice by myself and had a good time but it doesn't compare to the playthrough I did with my brother, loads of fun. (talking about the first game). The sequel is supposed to have local CO-OP too and maybe even multiplayer at some point.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It's not as fast paced as Hotline Miami but it is more strategic. I would advise playing the first one. The second one is still in development, the screenshots you see are from an alpha build to which I got access to.
> 
> The concept of the game revolves around you trying to kill everyone at a party without being noticed, killed, or arrested. Its loads of fun if played local co-op. I played through the game twice by myself and had a good time but it doesn't compare to the playthrough I did with my brother, loads of fun. (talking about the first game). The sequel is supposed to have local CO-OP too and maybe even multiplayer at some point.


Nice! Thanks for the info! The art style alone sold me, so I'll definitely check out the first one. Local co-op sounds like it'll be a blast as well.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Party Hard 2


I like the colors but AA looks pretty bad tbh


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> I like the colors but AA looks pretty bad tbh


Bless your cotton socks. You can't be very old if you can't see the retro vibe. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> ...until you learn that TW3 just brings my PC to its knees. Barely holds it at 1080p 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TW3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, no that just tells me your PC is crap


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bless your cotton socks. You can't be very old if you can't see the retro vibe.


Then why does most of the screenshot have good AA then?

Just seems like lazy developers.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Then why does most of the screenshot have good AA then?
> 
> Just seems like lazy developers.


It's clearly intentional aliasing, the game has sprites. Is it really not that obvious to you? lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's clearly intentional aliasing, the game has sprites. Is it really not that obvious to you? lol


Let me rephrase it then.

Why do some of the HUD have perfect anti-aliasing and other parts of the HUD don't?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> I like the colors but AA looks pretty bad tbh


As I have mentioned, its an early Alpha build, lets hope that the AA gets better by the time it releases.


----------



## sterik01

Star Citizen 3.0
3440x1440 high settings. good day to be in a server. 20-46 fps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Then why does most of the screenshot have good AA then?
> 
> Just seems like lazy developers.


CD Projekt Red must be lazy too since The Witcher games are even more aliased than that one. Not that I'm disagreeing with anything you're saying.


----------



## pez

I thought it was an attempt at a playful troll since Cybertox is a graphics nut







.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> CD Projekt Red must be lazy too since The Witcher games are even more aliased than that one. Not that I'm disagreeing with anything you're saying.


The aliasing in TW games are at least consistent.


----------



## sterik01

Star Citizen











edit, a few I took today.


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Cybertox

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter Redux


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


Tyrion vs a lord whose name shall not be remembered.


Don't think this will work out well for that guy.


Another enemy lord in grave danger.



Arma 3


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Horizon Zero Dawn




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

The Evil Within 2


----------



## GoLDii3

Assassin's Creed Origins




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Star Citizen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, a few I took today.


Wait... what? You can land on planets now? Is 3.0 out? I played it literally a week ago, and it was exactly the same experience as I've always had...

Log in, wait 5 minutes to load, finally get loaded, unplayable FPS no matter what setting, so I stick it on 4k ultra on my 1080. Go down to the section where I order my ship, controls don't work, spend ages pressing F/TAB or whatever it is, finally I get into the screen and order my ship, run to my ship, die in the airlock because I pressed so many buttons trying to order my ship that I accidentally took my helmet off, start again, wait 5 minutes, order my ship, finally the controls are working, airlock, run to my Avenger. There's always some kind of bug with it, either it spawns in up-side-down, or I fall through it, or something mental happens and it takes me forever just to get into the cockpit.

I finally get in the cockpit and fly around for a bit, FTL travel to some nearby clusters or whatever, something goes wrong during FTL travel and my character is sling-shotted 10,000,000km away from my ship and I'm just there floating in space like a goyt. Rinse and repeat, never seen any content for the last 3 years that makes it even close to the price I've paid for my Merlin/Avenger. The textures and graphics are fairly good and the scope of the game is truly incredible, but I'm not seeing any game-play here. What am I missing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Let me rephrase it then.
> 
> Why do some of the HUD have perfect anti-aliasing and other parts of the HUD don't?


Because the HUD is inconsistent? Not everything has to be uniform. Go wild.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

They Are Billions





After a Couple Hours of Play.



EDIT: And We lost.





TCO


----------



## galletabah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> They Are Billions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a Couple Hours of Play.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And We lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Wow, I like this game.
Steam, here we go!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galletabah*
> 
> Wow, I like this game.
> Steam, here we go!


Best 20$ I've spent in a while.









Runs Fantastic in 2160p also.

TCO


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Best 20$ I've spent in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs Fantastic in 2160p also.
> 
> TCO


Damm wish I did not see that picture. Exactly my type of game I like and picked it up as soon as I saw your screenshots yesterday evening and now my Saturday has gone to it







:thumb:

I suck at it so far though


----------



## boredgunner

SOMA





Total War: WARHAMMER 2




Shattered their formation.


Rear spear charge.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Playing on Easy Mode







150 Days before the final wave. If I can beat this "level" then I will unlock the next one. Just trying to do that. Maybe a change of scenery will do the trick for normal difficulty.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Damm wish I did not see that picture. Exactly my type of game I like and picked it up as soon as I saw your screenshots yesterday evening and now my Saturday has gone to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I suck at it so far though


It's all good. The normal setting is very rough. Expanding is very difficult to get stone and iron in order to power the energy you need to run the plants. I have titans now playing on easy, but am awating the last wave. A little scared to say the least. You can always build walls behind the main outside walls as a failsafe.

TCO


----------



## ZakuII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Playing on Easy Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150 Days before the final wave. If I can beat this "level" then I will unlock the next one. Just trying to do that. Maybe a change of scenery will do the trick for normal difficulty.
> 
> It's all good. The normal setting is very rough. Expanding is very difficult to get stone and iron in order to power the energy you need to run the plants. I have titans now playing on easy, but am awating the last wave. A little scared to say the least. You can always build walls behind the main outside walls as a failsafe.
> 
> TCO


Awesome game. Gonna buy it when I get home.


----------



## Brulf

*Destiny 2*


----------



## GoLDii3

The Last Of Us & Assassins Creed Origins





Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakuII*
> 
> Awesome game. Gonna buy it when I get home.


Let me know what you think! I took a break to play some other games for the moment. But am going to finish that run!

TCO


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Let me know what you think! I took a break to play some other games for the moment. But am going to finish that run!
> 
> TCO


Got to final wave a few times, its mayhem lol


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Got to final wave a few times, its mayhem lol


What walls did you have up? Iron (Not sure if this actually exists) or Stone with Guarding towers?

TCO

EDIT: Do yall want me to start a thread about They are Billions?

EDIT: Thread is Up So we don't clog up the screenshot thread.


----------



## Saq

Pubg


----------



## sterik01

lots of Star Citizen
3440x1440 Highest settings


----------



## emett

Damn Star Citizen looks good. But those frame rates are


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett*
> 
> Damn Star Citizen looks good. But those frame rates are


its the servers not the rigs you play on.

earlier today i was at 65+ fps, then after the server populated more my fps tanked to 20.

Star Citizen.







BF1


----------



## boredgunner

Rising Storm 2: Vietnam







Dynamic Recon Ops - Chernobyl Zone (Arma 3 mod)


The familiar tracks leading to Yanov Station just ahead.


I heard you like loadouts and soldier customization.


----------



## GoLDii3

Assassins Creed Origins










*Screenshots* (Click to show)


----------



## CryphicKing

Ghost Recon Wild land & Battle Front 2 4k/max

Ghost Recon's multiplayer is surprisingly good


----------



## Jared Pace

GTA 5


----------



## Alex132

NieR:Automata


----------



## Rebellion88

That game looks nice are you enjoying it so far?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> That game looks nice are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Easily my favourite game from 2017, it's amazing.


----------



## boredgunner

SOMA


----------



## SortOfGrim

Ruiner
*Since the battle are so high paced I forgot to snap pics. Luckily I made a small video, that's why some pix have double fps.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Ruiner
> *Since the battle are so high paced I forgot to snap pics. Luckily I made a small video, that's why some pix have double fps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I need to buy this. Been waiting on a price drop.

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I need to buy this. Been waiting on a price drop.
> 
> TCO


33% price drop not enough? C'mon dude, it's worth it!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Bioshock: Infinite


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> 33% price drop not enough? C'mon dude, it's worth it!


I know, I know. I think full price is already cheap enough. Lmao. What's the hours needed to beat? 20 hour game?

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I know, I know. I think full price is already cheap enough. Lmao. What's the hours needed to beat? 20 hour game?
> 
> TCO


Around 8 to 12 hours depending on the difficulty setting and skill. So probably more than 12 hours for me


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Around 8 to 12 hours depending on the difficulty setting and skill. So probably more than 12 hours for me


I figured it was around there. I got 8$ on it.









TCO


----------



## boredgunner

SWAT 4













It's amazing how endangered the tactical shooter genre is, with police tactical shooters being dead. To this day there is nothing comparable to SWAT (though PAYDAY 2 was a nice take on the opposite of SWAT), and nothing comparable to the classic Rainbow Six games. Any similar game you put next to them is incredibly dumbed down in comparison. But SWAT 4 and Rainbow Six 3: Gold remain perfectly playable to this day on Windows 10, and Rainbow Six 3 actually has an amazing mod community that continues to add content (AllR6).


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Bloodborne


----------



## kx11

they didn't upgrade this game for ps4pro right??


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> they didn't upgrade this game for ps4pro right??


I thought it was on the list of upgraded for the pro?

TCO


----------



## GoLDii3

Assassin's Creed Origins





Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I thought it was on the list of upgraded for the pro?
> 
> TCO


No not upgraded, just a small boost in fps with boost mode.


----------



## CryphicKing

for honor


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> No not upgraded, just a small boost in fps with boost mode.


i thought so , the PhyreEngine can't handle high resolution too well unless the assets/textures are on the DS1 level


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS


----------



## pez

Finally making progress in Wolfenstein: TNO and noticed this easter egg.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Escape from tarkov gun customization.





TCO


----------



## Charcharo

Prey 2006


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SortOfGrim

Man, The Witcher 2 is all over the place with the fps.



Spoiler: The rest


----------



## danycyo

Wolfenstein 2


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Escape from tarkov gun customization.
> 
> TCO


Looks like the only game that can contend with the gun customization of Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod and GUNSLINGER for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. With soldier customization rivaling that of Arma 3. Very nice.


----------



## NFL

Breath of the Wild (mix of 1080p/1440p textures)




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Mario Kart 8 (4K textures, enhanced shadows)




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Man, The Witcher 2 is all over the place with the fps.


Witcher 2 is very easy to run. Ubersampling isn't very stable and can cause FPS drops along with GPU and CPU usage drops so this is not a hardware limitation, probably engine. But without Ubersampling there are absolutely no issues with performance in this game. At least with 60 FPS lock, above that obviously vast majority of games are going to fluctuate like crazy, especially older ones where CPU is not utilized properly and you can have all th monstrous hardware in the world and you will still dip hard with FPS.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Star Citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, a few I took today.


I have this game and wish I knew how to play it. I have a decent rig with HTC Vive too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EddWar

What do you do in Star Citizen?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looks like the only game that can contend with the gun customization of Customizable Weaponry 2.0 for Garry's Mod and GUNSLINGER for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat. With soldier customization rivaling that of Arma 3. Very nice.


Oh, you can customize. It's magnificent.

TCO


----------



## Krzych04650

Some Witcher 3 screenshots. It's been freaking 3 months since I played last time. My CPU died, but I thought it is mobo not working properly so I sent mobo to RMA, it was ok, so I sent CPU to RMA, got replacement, but in the meantime I bought a TV but it turned out that I need more expensive one than I first thought so I sold my RAM to get more money, then I didn't have money for new RAM... Ehh, loooong way for something that should have been just 14-day CPU replacement...

And also I already managed to get used to OLED and now playing on this IPS display is not looking any good anymore, and whats worse there is noting to replace it with because there are no good desktop displays available on the market... And also my current display is looking like it is on its last legs, got quite a few stuck pixels over the course of last few months, bleed got significantly worse, so I will have to replace it soon and pay for something similarly mediocre not worth half of the price asked. Some very serious first world problems here


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Connect your PC to the TV


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrumpyOne*
> 
> ^Connect your PC to the TV


If it only was that easy... TV and desktop displays are entirely different experiences. I don't like to play games on TV just like I don't like to watch movies on desktop display. Those are two entirely different worlds.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Gaming on TV is very nice especially when the game does support HDR.


----------



## Somasonic

*Mirror's Edge Catalyst* - Reshade, Nvidia Ansel


----------



## Somasonic

*Life is Strange Before the Storm*







*Life is Strange*


----------



## Somasonic

*Dreamfall Chapters* - Reshade









Spoiler: Warning: Spoilers!


----------



## Trutawave

First Post!

*The Witcher 3*









*Forza Motorsport 7*













*Battlefield 1*


----------



## SortOfGrim

Thank you Krzych04650 (+rep), turned-off Ubsersampling
Geforce Experience recording works so much better than MSI afterburner.


----------



## Krzych04650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Thank you Krzych04650 (+rep), turned-off Ubsersampling
> Geforce Experience recording works so much better than MSI afterburner.


Turn off Sharpen too, it is way to intensive and makes image grainy. I know this game very well, one of my all time favorite ones, I just need to hear main menu music and I am home









Definitely Geforce Experience is better, I tried Afterburner recording only once and it was similarly terrible to FRAPS and things like that. Shadowplay from Geforce Experience is very good, has very minimal performance cost.


----------



## Trutawave

*GTA V*


----------



## hrockh

slightly off topic, what's the difference between Forza Horizon 3 and Motorsport 7?
From what I've read Horizon is a bit more arcade-y while Motorsport is more of a proper simulation.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> slightly off topic, what's the difference between Forza Horizon 3 and Motorsport 7?
> From what I've read Horizon is a bit more arcade-y while Motorsport is more of a proper simulation.


They're both similarly arcady, but in a different way.

Horizon is open world, Motorsport is track only.


----------



## sterik01

are you using any visual mods? screenshots look nice.


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2












LOL


----------



## feznz

Assassins Creed Origins


----------



## Trutawave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> slightly off topic, what's the difference between Forza Horizon 3 and Motorsport 7?
> From what I've read Horizon is a bit more arcade-y while Motorsport is more of a proper simulation.


Exactly! Dirigibility is the biggest difference between them...


----------



## Trutawave

*The Witcher 3*


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2





SOMA


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt 3440x1440*

Finally finished the main game after being badly interrupted by CPU's death







Normally I write something about the game but I don't think there is much need for introduction this time. The scale and complexity of the game, storyline, support for basically anything... This is the pinnacle of enthusiast gaming, the only game that delivers so well on major fronts and gives so much freedom to customize the rest at the same time. All major points that you cannot tweak like the story or world construction are greatly developed, providing great baseline, and the rest is up to you with support for basically anything. This is how you develop AAA game, this is the reference. Unfortunately the industry has gone completely opposite way and focused on developing microtransactions and DRMs instead.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I wish they made The Witcher 3 in first person and in VR, that would be hilarious.

Trying out 360 Photos with the Oculus rift (ignore the audio, it's difficult to use an invisible keyboard)


----------



## paulerxx

*The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild*

21:9
Super sampled
_*A bunch of graphics packs to enhance the game far past the Switch or Wii U version.*_


----------



## pez

Looks good, but not so much that I regret getting the switch to play it.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks good, but not so much that I regret getting the switch to play it.


There will be more games. I bought the console to play BOW also. I don't regret a thing. And now they announced Mario Tennis???

Just ordered another pro controller since my girl was talking smack









TCO


----------



## msi-overclock

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare with Strike map <3


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There will be more games. I bought the console to play BOW also. I don't regret a thing. And now they announced Mario Tennis???
> 
> Just ordered another pro controller since my girl was talking smack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


idk guys, cemu has all the games I would want to play. Smash, Mario Kart and BOTW. The new Mario is the only one I'm truly missing out, in my eyes of course. Different strokes for different folks, I cannot wait until the Switch emulator is at Dolphin's state-of-progress.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> There will be more games. I bought the console to play BOW also. I don't regret a thing. And now they announced Mario Tennis???
> 
> Just ordered another pro controller since my girl was talking smack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCO


Indeed. Between Zelda, Mario Kart and Odyssey, I'm already floored.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> idk guys, cemu has all the games I would want to play. Smash, Mario Kart and BOTW. The new Mario is the only one I'm truly missing out, in my eyes of course. Different strokes for different folks, I cannot wait until the Switch emulator is at Dolphin's state-of-progress.


Does it offer the local co-op capabilities that the actual console does?


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. Between Zelda, Mario Kart and Odyssey, I'm already floored.
> Does it offer the local co-op capabilities that the actual console does?


Not all games work with Cemu yet...The games that do works, yes you can do local multiplayer and even online if you set it up properly. (online off Nintendo's official servers)


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2 at the Phoenix Gate. Behold Elven beauty as they like to say.


----------



## Trutawave

Forza Motorsport 7 and Forza Horizon 3


----------



## SortOfGrim

End of story yet still much to complete in Assassin's Creed: Origins


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2




Checkmate


Naggarond got there first


----------



## GrumpyOne

Am I the only one not seeing any pics after the update?


----------



## CptAsian

GrumpyOne said:


> Am I the only one not seeing any pics after the update?


I think most uploaded pictures to OCN aren't appearing in any thread. Kinda ruins threads like these. Hopefully they'll be restored; I may have missed some info on that.

EDIT: Yeah, just read in the feedback thread that images will be back.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

New change, bad bad
Black Mesa


----------



## Krzych04650

I wanted to post some screenshots from Hearts of Stone but the new forum is so terrible, especially when it comes to screenshots that are now scaled according to original size instead of fixed width from previous forum, that I am not even going to try  And it was one of the best organized forums I have used. Now, complete mess.


----------



## Milamber

Krzych04650 said:


> I wanted to post some screenshots from Hearts of Stone but the new forum is so terrible, especially when it comes to screenshots that are now scaled according to original size instead of fixed width from previous forum, that I am not even going to try  And it was one of the best organized forums I have used. Now, complete mess.


Yeah it's not exactly the best. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CptAsian

Some Forza Motorsport 7 and Horizon 3.


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2



























This is what my best army is capable of.









Man I want one of these in real life.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Monster Hunter World


----------



## EddWar

In Monster Hunter, the cat companion, can die?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

EddWar said:


> In Monster Hunter, the cat companion, can die?


No, in MH only the monsters can be killed.


----------



## EddWar

Mr.Cigar said:


> No, in MH only the monsters can be killed.


Excelent, I wouldn't like so see those cats die :sadsmiley


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Monster Hunter World is really amazing, and it looks gorgeous as well


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Somasonic

kx11 said:


> Final Fantasy XV
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Boyband terrorises the countryside killing everything in sight.

#explainagameplotbadly


----------



## pez

LOL that's way too accurate .


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

METAL FANTASY SOLID​


















*Ansel really is a pleasure to play with.*


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


----------



## feznz

Loving the in game photo mode in Assassins Creed Origins 



























​


----------



## Unknownm

The discovery of PCSX2 on decent hardware meant uncapped framerate of 100-300 (2-5x faster gameplay). 4 years later FFX/2 remake w/ 1x-2x-4x gameplay, always overdrive, no encounters-normal encounters-more encounters and this it's self is awesome. 

but there's a mod Untitled Project X to even add more features including . Just keeps getting better for a game released 18 years ago


----------



## Unknownm

Hooked pc to my 4k TV. DSR 8k for ffx

First of all the game only allows 2 resolution changes past 380x2160 3rd time it crashes. Anything past 2160p and keyboard presses force close the game. Also any screenshots cause the game to crash so I'll have to take it from my cell









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kx11

SOTC remake









​


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


















Heck of a way to kill an enemy leader.









Whenever you're having a bad day, just remember it's not as bad as these guys'...









...or these guys'.


















Now that's a siege.​


----------



## kx11

Destiny 2

















​


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Monster Hunter World


----------



## kx11

Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## Norlig

*Hunt: Showdown (Alpha)*

Press the images for full resolution.
(Game is not under NDA)


----------



## Trutawave

Ghost Recon Wildlands


----------



## Charcharo

Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis










Unrealistic spinosaurus is still cool. 


















Where my nickname comes from


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


----------



## Charcharo

Took a few hours.









Ungrateful loser ^
To be fair it is very hard to make accurate exhibits with these limited mechanics and I hope JWE does better here.


















This Spinosaurus is not scientifically accurate at all. Just saying.T.Rex can win 50% of the time as well. 









They are so cute lol









My rangers. The single most OP feature in the game, can easily crush any dino outbreak within a minute or two. 









Safari rides!









Balloon ride.









Time to pay up. Even a burger will cost 100 dollars in my park!









This will make all animal resistance futile.









Central entrance of my 5 star park. (In picture its 3 stars but this section is kept the same as I expand it)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Surprised no kingdom Come Deliverance pics, yet, game looks pretty good, can't decide if I want to buy in Xbox 1X or my PC


----------



## boredgunner

Qu1ckset said:


> Surprised no kingdom Come Deliverance pics, yet, game looks pretty good, can't decide if I want to buy in Xbox 1X or my PC


I would assume the PC version is universally better as is the norm.


----------



## Qu1ckset

boredgunner said:


> I would assume the PC version is universally better as is the norm.


I guess I should clarify that lol.

My PC is a 980Classy with 2560x1080p IPS vs my Xbox One X with 4K HDR OLED 

I’ve Watched/Read a few reviews , games supposed to be good but it’s slightly buggy , I will wait it out a bit to see if patches fix some of the bugs


----------



## Charcharo

Qu1ckset said:


> I guess I should clarify that lol.
> 
> My PC is a 980Classy with 2560x1080p IPS vs my Xbox One X with 4K HDR OLED
> 
> I’ve Watched/Read a few reviews , games supposed to be good but it’s slightly buggy , I will wait it out a bit to see if patches fix some of the bugs


The GTX 980 is a bit faster than the Xbox One X in actual games. So no worries. But anyway, the game is likely to be moddable from what I have seen, so you win by default no matter what your hardware is  !


----------



## GoLDii3

Shadow Of The Colossus













Spoiler


----------



## SortOfGrim

KDC looks nice. And so far no bugs.
First steps of Henry


----------



## GoLDii3

*Shadow Of The Colossus*












Spoiler


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


----------



## feznz

error


----------



## Mr.Cigar

shadow of the colossus


----------



## danycyo

Having fun with Cemu in 4k


----------



## CryphicKing

Shadow of colossus looks mighty awesome 

Hunt: showdown & vermintide 2 & FF15


----------



## KC_Flip

Been playing ETS2 and ATS lately


----------



## kx11

Wolfenstein 2 New Colossus
















​


----------



## keikei

*Subnautica*

​


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS 4.33


----------



## kx11

Wolfenstein 2 New Colossus


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2


----------



## JennyBeans

Clear sign cs go MM on prime is broken ...


----------



## SortOfGrim

Kingdom Come Deliverance 










Spoiler



































Still a bit buggy but not game breaking















Creepy


----------



## keikei

Something tells me this thread is going to be bombarded with FFXV screenshots tomorrow...


----------



## boredgunner

keikei said:


> Something tells me this thread is going to be bombarded with FFXV screenshots tomorrow...


Well I'll do my part to keep things diverse. 

Total War: WARHAMMER II


----------



## Roxborough

keikei said:


> Something tells me this thread is going to be bombarded with FFXV screenshots tomorrow...


Yup!! 

I can't stand FFXV. I was so excited for it. Got it on PS4 Pro.... Graphics are top notch but the actual game and the characters... the story... everything is just plain AWFUL!!! I've never been put off a game so much in all my life. It's like Boy band fishing simulator broken up with fighting terribly predictable AI, throw some random big monsters and mech's in there and that's basically the whole game. I got to level 40 and couldn't take anymore, the Mrs got me it for Christmas so I didn't have the heart to tell her how I'd come to loathe it haha.

She even said to me, "are you sure you like this? It looks really cheesy... and why are you playing as a boyband?"... her words, not mine. XD I responded with "yeah... but that's final fantasy for you, got to look past all that and just enjoy the combat...(which is almost non-existent, a button mashing mess)". 

I bet the remastered/remake of FFVII will have this hellishly cheesy theme too... It needs to stop ruining my childhood where it felt a bit more adult orientated, I actually cared about Cloud and Aries and the storyline was unreal. Final Fantasy as a franchise can now be boiled down to producing cheesy cute characters with large weapons fighting abnormally large things in skimpy/homoerotic outfits and I've had enough.


----------



## Krzych04650

Diablo III 3440x1440 (6880x2880 DSR)


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Milamber

*Kingdom Come Deliverance*
*- ReShade vs Vanilla -*​*
Vanilla is the lighter variant
*


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV





































​


----------



## SortOfGrim

Milamber said:


> *Kingdom Come Deliverance*
> *- ReShade vs Vanilla -*​*
> Vanilla is the lighter variant
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That will not make hunting any easier, nor spotting enemies. Even worse collecting arrows.


----------



## Unknownm

404w on my 980ti from this game


----------



## boredgunner

Total War: WARHAMMER 2





















































And I know this is against the rules of the thread (not stating the game), but I am curious if anyone can guess (roughly) what year the game below came out in? I will of course confirm.








- EDIT: Okay it's The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (2002).


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## kx11

FFXV
































​


----------



## nasmith2000

wreckfest + reshade


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Somasonic

So how the heck do we upload images now? I tried drag and drop (images appear and then magically disappear) and manage attachments (security token error or some such) and neither worked...

Thanks!


----------



## GoLDii3

Somasonic said:


> So how the heck do we upload images now? I tried drag and drop (images appear and then magically disappear) and manage attachments (security token error or some such) and neither worked...
> 
> Thanks!


Use external hosting,and look for one that does not compress PNG's like imgur. Abload.de seems like a good one


----------



## Somasonic

GoLDii3 said:


> Use external hosting,and look for one that does not compress PNG's like imgur. Abload.de seems like a good one


Thanks, but I'm not keen on external hosting for various reasons. One of the things that got me posting screenshots here was how easy it was to upload them and that Overclock hosted them locally. Oh well.


----------



## CryphicKing

GT Sport


----------



## kx11

FFXV








​


----------



## Roxborough

CryphicKing said:


> GT Sport


*Scratches head*

My game looks nothing like this....

Mine literally looks like a PS2 game with PS4 car textures. I gave up playing it because it felt completely disconnected. No feeling of speed and the engine sounds were off by a mile.

I see these screenshots and my jaw is dropping... What the heck? Have they updated it that much since release?

Running this on a Samsung UE55KS7000 (KS8000 in US), with HDR and all that, and it literally looks NOTHING like those screenshots. How did you do this?


----------



## pez

Is there a photo mode for the game? My guess is photo mode may have some built in filters or he 'shopped the photos a bit.


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Newbie2009

Witcher 3


----------



## CryphicKing

Roxborough said:


> *Scratches head*
> 
> My game looks nothing like this....
> 
> Mine literally looks like a PS2 game with PS4 car textures. I gave up playing it because it felt completely disconnected. No feeling of speed and the engine sounds were off by a mile.
> 
> I see these screenshots and my jaw is dropping... What the heck? Have they updated it that much since release?
> 
> Running this on a Samsung UE55KS7000 (KS8000 in US), with HDR and all that, and it literally looks NOTHING like those screenshots. How did you do this?



Those shots were taken in replay, so camera angles and post processing feels more polished. game looks pretty good to me from the get go, and unlocked maps looks even better. 

As for sense of speed, like every other racing sim ever(forza, project cars, etc) it's closely matched to real life actually, since these games meant to played in cockpit mode, I'm too find it's little boring. Because I'm no racing fan, so I find those highly stylized racer such as Need for speed and burnout to be more enjoyable since the speed in these games are toned up 2-2.5 times faster than real life and they are designed to be played in behind the car camera with easy handling, some of them don't even have a cockpit mode. 

To each his own I guess, games like GTS, project cars and forza have their intended audience, but personally, I just get this game to take screenshots. 

GTS gameplay screenshot


----------



## Roxborough

CryphicKing said:


> Those shots were taken in replay, so camera angles and post processing feels more polished. game looks pretty good to me from the get go, and unlocked maps looks even better.
> 
> As for sense of speed, like every other racing sim ever(forza, project cars, etc) it's closely matched to real life actually, since these games meant to played in cockpit mode, I'm too find it's little boring. Because I'm no racing fan, so I find those highly stylized racer such as Need for speed and burnout to be more enjoyable since the speed in these games are toned up 2-2.5 times faster than real life and they are designed to be played in behind the car camera with easy handling, some of them don't even have a cockpit mode.
> 
> To each his own I guess, games like GTS, project cars and forza have their intended audience, but personally, I just get this game to take screenshots.
> 
> GTS gameplay screenshot


Forza 7 and Project Cars 2 absolutely blew me away in comparison to GTS with immersion and how the cockpit felt. I've been a hardcore racing sim fan since the original Gran Turismo. Always had a wheel, even as a kid on the original. Forza 7 is a little more arcadey than I'd have liked, but it just works, that slight arcade feel makes it more fun, and I never thought I'd say that but it does.

The original Project Cars was no where near as good as PC2 for that feeling of speed and the way the clutch works s just magnificent.

Assetto Corsa was "okay" and worth a shot due to the tyre physics, but with GTS, I just wanted a refund, but can't do that on PS4 so I feel pretty pooey about my purchase. I don't feel it offers me anything new, doesn't improve on any of the games I already had, just a generic racing game, nothing special.


----------



## BrainSplatter

I recently found a great GPU accelerated art filter app for Windows which applies a configurable 'Kuwahara' filter effect on images. It can use any image size and has a performance of a couple of FPS so that parameters can be changed in real-time. 

Download link to free app:
https://code.google.com/archive/p/gpuakf/downloads

Two samples from my Total-War Warhammer galley for this filter:
Gallery link:https://www.smugmug.com/gallery/n-LLmcsB


----------



## Newbie2009

Roxborough said:


> Forza 7 and Project Cars 2 absolutely blew me away in comparison to GTS with immersion and how the cockpit felt. I've been a hardcore racing sim fan since the original Gran Turismo. Always had a wheel, even as a kid on the original. Forza 7 is a little more arcadey than I'd have liked, but it just works, that slight arcade feel makes it more fun, and I never thought I'd say that but it does.
> 
> The original Project Cars was no where near as good as PC2 for that feeling of speed and the way the clutch works s just magnificent.
> 
> Assetto Corsa was "okay" and worth a shot due to the tyre physics, but with GTS, I just wanted a refund, but can't do that on PS4 so I feel pretty pooey about my purchase. I don't feel it offers me anything new, doesn't improve on any of the games I already had, just a generic racing game, nothing special.


I have forza 7 on pc and much prefer GT on PS4 PRO. I think forza at times looks better and GT in other ways looks better.

Don't own project cars. But IMO GT is a lovely looking game.


----------



## Roxborough

Newbie2009 said:


> I have forza 7 on pc and much prefer GT on PS4 PRO. I think forza at times looks better and GT in other ways looks better.
> 
> Don't own project cars. But IMO GT is a lovely looking game.


Yeah the car models are very pretty on GTS. I can't take that away from it. It's mainly the physics I'm not keen on, and I'm using a G29 so it should feel good. It just doesn't. Maybe this one was more designed around using a controller... I don't know!


----------



## Unknownm

Roxborough said:


> Yeah the car models are very pretty on GTS. I can't take that away from it. It's mainly the physics I'm not keen on, and I'm using a G29 so it should feel good. It just doesn't. Maybe this one was more designed around using a controller... I don't know!


I can't wait for a super good deal on ps4 with gt sport.


Anyways if anyone on this forum plays GT6 Online just wanted to say happy last day. My username is matthewacbroad and like I said before will be posting our saved replays over the years, months on gt planet and here. 

It's so sad that times like these come up. I understand why just really loved the cruises with such great people. 

Bye GT6 online 11h 5mins left before shutdown 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kx11

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## SortOfGrim

Far Cry 5


----------



## TheCautiousOne

FF XII Remaster. PRO Shots. Finished FF X Remaster, so now working on this. 

TCO


----------



## kx11

this one should take a lot longer to finish


----------



## TheCautiousOne

kx11 said:


> this one should take a lot longer to finish


I would tend to think so just by the leveling system and class options. FF X I pretty much powered through and still invested about 50-60 hours (Had a hard time with Jeckt). 

Right now I am about 20hrs in on FF XII and I can see there is still a ton to finish. The map is very vast. 

TCO


----------



## Unknownm

Never though in my GT4 years that cockpit view was possible. 13 years later Its finally possible! :thumb:


----------



## kx11

FFXV


----------



## kx11

Dynasty Warriors 9
























​


----------



## TheCautiousOne

That first shot on Dynasty is epic bro. 

TCO


----------



## kx11

TheCautiousOne said:


> That first shot on Dynasty is epic bro.
> 
> TCO


it's not a pretty game nor optimized , just in case someone wants to purchase it


i mean if a TXp can't handle the game @ 1440p you know it's broken


and thanx for the comment


----------



## kx11

Dynasty Warriors 9


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Modlist?


----------



## Roxborough

I still think Morrowind had the best water out of the ESO series, even without mods.


----------



## KC_Flip

Great, now I want to mod and play Morrowind again. There goes any free time for a few months...



GrumpyOne said:


> ^Modlist?


Yes, mod list would be appreciated!


----------



## keikei

TheCautiousOne said:


> I would tend to think so just by the leveling system and class options. FF X I pretty much powered through and still invested about 50-60 hours (Had a hard time with Jeckt).
> 
> Right now I am about 20hrs in on FF XII and I can see there is still a ton to finish. The map is very vast.
> 
> TCO


I remember FF XII being a good game. Does the gameplay and graphics hold up regarding the remaster? I'm tempted to jump back in the driver seat as DS Remaster aint out till late May and i'm almost 'done' with Subnautica.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

keikei said:


> I remember FF XII being a good game. Does the gameplay and graphics hold up regarding the remaster? I'm tempted to jump back in the driver seat as DS Remaster aint out till late May and i'm almost 'done' with Subnautica.


Honestly, the game looks fantastic for a remaster. The Actual CGI videos are top notch (And there are lots) the world doesn't look bad at all. Though, remember, I just finished a 60hr run with FFX remaster in which the world was really rough. 

TCO


----------



## kx11

Dynasty Warriors 9




























































FFXV
























​


----------



## boredgunner

GrumpyOne said:


> ^Modlist?


1) Morrowind Graphics Extender XE (MGE XE)
2) Morrowind Rebirth
3) Westly's Pluginless Head and Hair Replacer
4) Tyddy's Retextures (all)
5) Grass for Morrowind Rebirth
6) Landscape Retexture
7) Combat Experience - Depth Perception to remedy the awful melee combat system
8) Better Dialogue Font
9) Morrowind Code Patch

Instructions:
1. Launch the unmodded game first.
2. Install the mods in that order, manage them with Morrowind Mod Manager. Load order should be similar to that order listed above too.
3. Do NOT enable/select Grass for Morrowind Rebirth in Morrowind Mod Manager.
4. Generate distant land in the MGE XE GUI AFTER installing/enabling all other mods, and when doing this make sure all mods including Grass for Morrowind Rebirth are selected within the MGE XE GUI.
5. It is possible that after doing all this, some or all of the texture mods won't work for you. Easy fix: Download *tes3cmd.exe*, place it in Morrowind\Data Files, run it from the Windows command prompt like so: _tes3cmd resetdates_

And now two more screenshots of this game since this is the screenshot thread:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Kingdom Come: Deliverance


----------



## dranas

How is kingdom come: deliverance? Is it fun and stuff?


----------



## Roxborough

dranas said:


> How is kingdom come: deliverance? Is it fun and stuff?


Fun is always subjective. In my opinion it is one of the greatest RPG's ever made.

If you like story, there's plenty of it, possibly too much, as it takes roughly 7 hours to get into the main game where you feel free to do as you please. This game does not hold your hand, so if you're expecting to wander through the game unhindered, I'd probably walk away now as you are basically about to become Henry; you have to eat, sleep, manage your energy levels and nourishment. You basically start at the very bottom and work your way up; but it couldn't be anymore rewarding when you finally do!

For example, there's a part where you're escaping from somewhere (not saying anything that will spoil the game), and you're just left to go find a horse, and sneak past guards that may attack you, and if you decide to attack them, you can. Most games would just have this as a cutscene, but not in Kingdom Come. I made a few attempts at the guards when I first started thinking if I was clever enough I could take 3 heavily armoured guys out. BOY was I wrong. I got absolutely slaughtered every single time. I just wasn't adept enough.

Once you've hit the 15-20 hour mark, Henry will be adept enough to fight multiple bandits and a couple of heavily armoured troops at once, where-as, at the start you'll be extremely inexperienced and get trashed by everyone and everything. Which is actually quite fun.

The combat is very realistic, taking a lot of combat techniques from the era. You feel very accomplished when you fight someone obviously better at fighting than you just by getting a lucky hit to the head or a break in their guard you can take advantage of.

The combat is directional, meaning you have to aim the mouse in 5 directions to parry/block/attack. You can stab, slash, dodge and perform combination attacks when the timing is right.

Each piece of equipment you have has different attributes that affect how well you fair in certain situations. For example, if you take a hunters sword to a knight fight, it won't do any damage through armour unless you hit weak points with a stab which is easily blockable, a mace is more suited as it dents the armour or using a longsword to slice near the head if you're skilled enough.

If you're using a bow for the first time, you need vambraces to protect your arm from the bow. Once you become more adept this is not a requirement but it just adds to the realism.

If you wear light armour, you are more nimble and can dodge faster than when wearing full plate (obviously). But these mechanics are built into the physics of the game. Each weapon has advantages and disadvantages against different targets.

I usually opt for a longsword with NO shield and light armour. So I can dance around my enemies taking strikes at their heads. You get a perk that allows you to do more damage to the head, so for me, using a mace would just make life harder on the battlefield.

There's a huge variation of things to do in KCD. You can become an alchemist, make potions and remedies, and quite a bit of coin to go with it if you're so inclined. If you want to play the game without fighting, you can try and talk your way out of situations, but really, I don't know why anyone would want to do that, I find it way more fun being an out-and-out brute.

There's an honour system that changes the way people react to you in towns. Your armour also does a similar thing. Once you get a bunch of plate armour, chainmail etc, people start calling you a knight and that feels quite good. If you've been bloodied in battle, your armour looks all dented and blood soaked, so you ideally should get a wash before talking with the locals or they treat you like crud and traders give you worse prices.

Horses... wow, the horses... whilst there are a few bugs when jumping over objects and getting stuck, if you stick to main paths and open spaces you don't really have an issue with traversing the environment. I finally got the best horse I could find and upgraded the horseshoes, the saddle and dressed it up in some awesome looking blue armour. It was so fast compared to your first horse and manoeuvring felt so natural and immersive.

The graphics are also sublime. Few tweaks here and there in the .cfg file get this game running gloriously on my GTX 1080. The textures are superb but there are a few minor pop-ins occasionally, not an immersion breaking amount by any means. There's streams, hills, thick forests that look unbelievably realistic sometimes. You can just wander around enjoying the environment it's genuinely that good.

I haven't played a game like this in years, and I mean YEARS. Probably since Mount & Blade.

So yes, it is fun and stuff. Lots of fun, lots of stuff.

EDIT: The above doesn't even scratch the surface... I cannot praise this game enough.


----------



## SortOfGrim

dranas said:


> How is kingdom come: deliverance? Is it fun and stuff?





Roxborough said:


> Fun is always subjective. In my opinion it is one of the greatest RPG's ever made.
> 
> If you like story, there's plenty of it, possibly too much, as it takes roughly 7 hours to get into the main game where you feel free to do as you please. This game does not hold your hand, so if you're expecting to wander through the game unhindered, I'd probably walk away now as you are basically about to become Henry; you have to eat, sleep, manage your energy levels and nourishment. You basically start at the very bottom and work your way up; but it couldn't be anymore rewarding when you finally do!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For example, there's a part where you're escaping from somewhere (not saying anything that will spoil the game), and you're just left to go find a horse, and sneak past guards that may attack you, and if you decide to attack them, you can. Most games would just have this as a cutscene, but not in Kingdom Come. I made a few attempts at the guards when I first started thinking if I was clever enough I could take 3 heavily armoured guys out. BOY was I wrong. I got absolutely slaughtered every single time. I just wasn't adept enough.
> 
> Once you've hit the 15-20 hour mark, Henry will be adept enough to fight multiple bandits and a couple of heavily armoured troops at once, where-as, at the start you'll be extremely inexperienced and get trashed by everyone and everything. Which is actually quite fun.
> 
> The combat is very realistic, taking a lot of combat techniques from the era. You feel very accomplished when you fight someone obviously better at fighting than you just by getting a lucky hit to the head or a break in their guard you can take advantage of.
> 
> The combat is directional, meaning you have to aim the mouse in 5 directions to parry/block/attack. You can stab, slash, dodge and perform combination attacks when the timing is right.
> 
> Each piece of equipment you have has different attributes that affect how well you fair in certain situations. For example, if you take a hunters sword to a knight fight, it won't do any damage through armour unless you hit weak points with a stab which is easily blockable, a mace is more suited as it dents the armour or using a longsword to slice near the head if you're skilled enough.
> 
> If you're using a bow for the first time, you need vambraces to protect your arm from the bow. Once you become more adept this is not a requirement but it just adds to the realism.
> 
> If you wear light armour, you are more nimble and can dodge faster than when wearing full plate (obviously). But these mechanics are built into the physics of the game. Each weapon has advantages and disadvantages against different targets.
> 
> I usually opt for a longsword with NO shield and light armour. So I can dance around my enemies taking strikes at their heads. You get a perk that allows you to do more damage to the head, so for me, using a mace would just make life harder on the battlefield.
> 
> There's a huge variation of things to do in KCD. You can become an alchemist, make potions and remedies, and quite a bit of coin to go with it if you're so inclined. If you want to play the game without fighting, you can try and talk your way out of situations, but really, I don't know why anyone would want to do that, I find it way more fun being an out-and-out brute.
> 
> There's an honour system that changes the way people react to you in towns. Your armour also does a similar thing. Once you get a bunch of plate armour, chainmail etc, people start calling you a knight and that feels quite good. If you've been bloodied in battle, your armour looks all dented and blood soaked, so you ideally should get a wash before talking with the locals or they treat you like crud and traders give you worse prices.
> 
> Horses... wow, the horses... whilst there are a few bugs when jumping over objects and getting stuck, if you stick to main paths and open spaces you don't really have an issue with traversing the environment. I finally got the best horse I could find and upgraded the horseshoes, the saddle and dressed it up in some awesome looking blue armour. It was so fast compared to your first horse and manoeuvring felt so natural and immersive.
> 
> The graphics are also sublime. Few tweaks here and there in the .cfg file get this game running gloriously on my GTX 1080. The textures are superb but there are a few minor pop-ins occasionally, not an immersion breaking amount by any means. There's streams, hills, thick forests that look unbelievably realistic sometimes. You can just wander around enjoying the environment it's genuinely that good.
> 
> I haven't played a game like this in years, and I mean YEARS. Probably since Mount & Blade.
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, it is fun and stuff. Lots of fun, lots of stuff.
> 
> EDIT: The above doesn't even scratch the surface... I cannot praise this game enough.


It's mos def fun, like if you like to torment yourself kinda fun. High risk and reward stuff. Honestly it's tough and brutal. There are a few bugs here and there but (nowadays) every game has that, nothing game breaking though. 
I really like that it supports mods. And did I mention it's a darn difficult game?
It's imo a must have but expect to die a lot and/or run away much. 

As Roxborough wrote: Fun & stuff*
*


Spoiler



= Blood, guts, torment, pain, booze etc.


----------



## keikei

Roxborough said:


> Fun is always subjective. In my opinion it is one of the greatest RPG's ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If you like story, there's plenty of it, possibly too much, as it takes roughly 7 hours to get into the main game where you feel free to do as you please. This game does not hold your hand, so if you're expecting to wander through the game unhindered, I'd probably walk away now as you are basically about to become Henry; you have to eat, sleep, manage your energy levels and nourishment. You basically start at the very bottom and work your way up; but it couldn't be anymore rewarding when you finally do!
> 
> For example, there's a part where you're escaping from somewhere (not saying anything that will spoil the game), and you're just left to go find a horse, and sneak past guards that may attack you, and if you decide to attack them, you can. Most games would just have this as a cutscene, but not in Kingdom Come. I made a few attempts at the guards when I first started thinking if I was clever enough I could take 3 heavily armoured guys out. BOY was I wrong. I got absolutely slaughtered every single time. I just wasn't adept enough.
> 
> Once you've hit the 15-20 hour mark, Henry will be adept enough to fight multiple bandits and a couple of heavily armoured troops at once, where-as, at the start you'll be extremely inexperienced and get trashed by everyone and everything. Which is actually quite fun.
> 
> The combat is very realistic, taking a lot of combat techniques from the era. You feel very accomplished when you fight someone obviously better at fighting than you just by getting a lucky hit to the head or a break in their guard you can take advantage of.
> 
> The combat is directional, meaning you have to aim the mouse in 5 directions to parry/block/attack. You can stab, slash, dodge and perform combination attacks when the timing is right.
> 
> Each piece of equipment you have has different attributes that affect how well you fair in certain situations. For example, if you take a hunters sword to a knight fight, it won't do any damage through armour unless you hit weak points with a stab which is easily blockable, a mace is more suited as it dents the armour or using a longsword to slice near the head if you're skilled enough.
> 
> If you're using a bow for the first time, you need vambraces to protect your arm from the bow. Once you become more adept this is not a requirement but it just adds to the realism.
> 
> If you wear light armour, you are more nimble and can dodge faster than when wearing full plate (obviously). But these mechanics are built into the physics of the game. Each weapon has advantages and disadvantages against different targets.
> 
> I usually opt for a longsword with NO shield and light armour. So I can dance around my enemies taking strikes at their heads. You get a perk that allows you to do more damage to the head, so for me, using a mace would just make life harder on the battlefield.
> 
> There's a huge variation of things to do in KCD. You can become an alchemist, make potions and remedies, and quite a bit of coin to go with it if you're so inclined. If you want to play the game without fighting, you can try and talk your way out of situations, but really, I don't know why anyone would want to do that, I find it way more fun being an out-and-out brute.
> 
> There's an honour system that changes the way people react to you in towns. Your armour also does a similar thing. Once you get a bunch of plate armour, chainmail etc, people start calling you a knight and that feels quite good. If you've been bloodied in battle, your armour looks all dented and blood soaked, so you ideally should get a wash before talking with the locals or they treat you like crud and traders give you worse prices.
> 
> Horses... wow, the horses... whilst there are a few bugs when jumping over objects and getting stuck, if you stick to main paths and open spaces you don't really have an issue with traversing the environment. I finally got the best horse I could find and upgraded the horseshoes, the saddle and dressed it up in some awesome looking blue armour. It was so fast compared to your first horse and manoeuvring felt so natural and immersive.
> 
> The graphics are also sublime. Few tweaks here and there in the .cfg file get this game running gloriously on my GTX 1080. The textures are superb but there are a few minor pop-ins occasionally, not an immersion breaking amount by any means. There's streams, hills, thick forests that look unbelievably realistic sometimes. You can just wander around enjoying the environment it's genuinely that good.
> 
> I haven't played a game like this in years, and I mean YEARS. Probably since Mount & Blade.
> 
> So yes, it is fun and stuff. Lots of fun, lots of stuff.
> 
> EDIT: The above doesn't even scratch the surface... I cannot praise this game enough.


That is a bold statement. Can you compare it to anything that is currently out? The game looks amazing on the cryengine. I was looking forward to DS Remastered, but from hearing and seeing it, there is MUCH disappointment. From basically did a dsfix for the console and resell it for $40.


----------



## Roxborough

keikei said:


> That is a bold statement. Can you compare it to anything that is currently out? The game looks amazing on the cryengine. I was looking forward to DS Remastered, but from hearing and seeing it, there is MUCH disappointment. From basically did a dsfix for the console and resell it for $40.


I can't really compare it to anything, it is completely unique. I am aware it is a bold statement, but I will stand by it, there's not a single game like it, if there was I'd be playing it right now.

The combat is similar to Mount & Blade & War of the Roses/Vikings, but a lot more complex and challenging.

There is a levelling mechanic that is logical and makes you feel like you're genuinely mastering something rather than just placing skill-points to do X% more damage.

The graphics and interactivity of the environments are similar to a hybrid of Crysis 2 & 3 with obvious asset differences. 

The story isn't really similar to anything I have ever really played, there are so many nuances. You can decide how you want to play it, as a brute, thief, bard, like your typical RPG classes, without the pigeonholing; as the main mechanics of the game are all fully accessible regardless of your level & unlocked skills, you can just get better at them rather than not being able to do them.

It is an open world RPG, with a lot of clothing/armour/swords/axes/maces/halberds/bows/arrow types, you can go hunting for animals/bandits/treasure, there are sidequests, main quests, mini-quests... you can do what you want, when you want.

It really isn't your typical RPG. I guess it holds similarities with the likes of Skyrim, but honestly, it isn't anything like it in terms of gameplay only the format of how you go about the world. Houses are not instanced. You open a door, and you're inside. You go to a window, and you can see out of it.

Combat is truly the most satisfying aspect of KCD. When you time everything right and get a counter-attack there isn't really any game that does it better.

I can't compare it to Dark Souls in any way whatsoever except the fact Dark Souls is TPP and KCD is FPP. Although if you don't get the save anytime mod, you're stuck repeating a lot of content you've already done if you die frequently, and that can be frustrating.

A lot of people would be put off this game just by playing the start of it, due to not really knowing or understanding what the game has to offer. I followed this game through beta and played it before most. It is truly a masterpiece, completely underrated and I doubt the new generation of gamers would really "get it".

The voice acting is amazing in some areas, and downright dreadful in others.... The lip syncing is pretty poor too, but it never detracts from the game.

It is hugely immersive after you have put the initial 7 hours in. You have to always remember, the game wants you to live as Henry, experience everything from Henry's perspective. And it is done in a way which has changed the way I view RPG's now for good; you don't just sit-back and watch cut-scene after cut-scene, without feeling a part of the world.

If you are more of a gameplay buff, and are not really a fan of a complete package (story, gameplay, graphics), the game still offers solid combat system to mess around on, even for a few hours. Sometimes I just load it up and see if I can take out an entire town, most of the time I get overwhelmed and absolutely slaughtered, sometimes I am successful when I start picking people off with a bow and arrow first.

The AI can be a bit dumb sometimes, but what game has perfect AI... NONE.

The combat situations can be somewhat muddled at times, but for the most part they're fluid and challenging until you become a master, when most of the time you can just stand there parrying and dodging absolutely everything anyone can throw at you. But that takes a fair amount of time to get there, and once you do, you do feel like a badazz.

I'm not entirely sure how else to describe the game to be honest. You'll have to play it for yourself. If you're interested in a demo of it, you can still download the beta, I could maybe host it for you. This allows you to have a feel for the combat, although it is a hell of a lot more polished on release so maybe it isn't a good idea.

You could always buy it on Steam and get a refund if you don't like it. 

If you like medieval games, it will not disappoint. If you don't really like medieval games, or sword combat, the thieving and bow/arrow combat is still pretty satisfying and some of the sidemissions are hilarious, although picking locks is extremely difficult, I still can't master it. I've followed tutorials and watched people do it online, even downloaded a mod to make it easier, but I STILL can't do it haha!

Again, I can't recommend it enough.

EDIT: Wrote on my mobile phone and noticed some grammar and spelling errors.


----------



## keikei

Roxborough said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really compare it to anything, it is completely unique. I am aware it is a bold statement, but I will stand by it, there's not a single game like it, if there was I'd be playing it right now.
> 
> The combat is similar to Mount & Blade & War of the Roses/Vikings, but a lot more complex and challenging.
> 
> There is a levelling mechanic that is logical and makes you feel like you're genuinely mastered something rather than just placing skillpoints to do X% more damage.
> 
> The graphics and interactivity of the environments are similar to a hybrid of Crysis 2 & 3 with obvious asset differences.
> 
> The story isn't really similar to anything I have ever really played, there are so many nuances. You can decide how you want to play it, as a brute, thief, bard, like your typical RPG classes, without the pigeonholing; as the main mechanics of the game are all fully accessible regardless of your level & unlocked skills, you can just get better at them rather than not being able to do them.
> 
> It is an open world RPG, with a lot of clothing/armour/swords/axes/maces/halberds/bows/arrow types, you can go hunting for animals/bandits/treasure, there are sidequests, main quests, mini-quests... you can do what you want, when you want.
> 
> It really isn't your typical RPG. I guess it holds similarities with the likes of Skyrim, but honestly, it isn't anything like it in terms of gameplay only the format of how you go about the world. Houses are not instanced. You open a door, and you're inside. You go to a window, and you can see out of it.
> 
> Combat is truly the most satisfying aspect of KCD. When you time everything right and get a counter-attack there isn't really any game that does it better.
> 
> I can't compare it to Dark Souls in any way whatsoever except the fact Dark Souls is TPP and KCD is FPP. Although if you don't get the save anytime mod, you're stuck repeating a lot of content you've already done if you die frequently, and that can be frustrating.
> 
> A lot of people would be put off this game just by playing the start of it, due to not really knowing or understanding what the game has to offer. I followed this game through beta and played it before most. It is truly a masterpiece, completely underrated and I doubt the new generation of gamers would really "get it".
> 
> The voice acting is amazing in some areas, and downright dreadful in others.... The lip syncing is pretty poor too, but it never detracts from the game.
> 
> It is hugely immersive after you have put the initial 7 hours in. You have to always remember, the game wants you to live as Henry, experience everything from Henry's perspective. And it is done in a way which has changed the way I view RPG's now for good; you don't just sit-back and watch cut-scene after cut-scene, without feeling a part of the world.
> 
> If you are more of a gameplay buff, and are not really a fan of a complete package (story, gameplay, graphics), the game still offers solid combat system to mess around on, even for a few hours. Sometimes I just load it up and see if I can take out an entire town, most of the time I get overwhelmed and absolutely slaughtered, sometimes I am successful when I start picking people off with a bow and arrow first.
> 
> The AI can be a bit dumb sometimes, but what game has perfect AI... NONE.
> 
> The combat situations can be somewhat muddled at times, but for the most part they're fluid and challenging until you become a master, when most of the time you can just stand there parrying and dodging absolutely everything anyone can throw at you. But that takes a fair amount of time to get there, and once you do, you do feel like a badazz.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure how else to describe the game to be honest. You'll have to play it for yourself. If you're interested in a demo of it, you can still download the beta, I could maybe host it for you. This allows you to have a feel for the combat, although it is a hell of a lot more polished on release so maybe it isn't a good idea.
> 
> You could always buy it on Steam and get a refund if you don't like it.
> 
> If you like medieval games, it will not disappoint. If you don't really like medieval games, or sword combat, the thieving and bow/arrow combat is still pretty satisfying and some of the sidemissions are hilarious, although picking locks is extremely difficult, I still can't master it. I've followed tutorials and watched people do it online, even downloaded a mod to make it easier, but I STILL can't do it haha!
> 
> Again, I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> EDIT: Wrote on my mobile phone and noticed some grammar and spelling errors.


I appreciate the review. It sounds like you can get lost in the world (which is precisely what a good rpg should do). The game offers a season pass correct? I expect a game this large needs more storytelling to do. If you can, please submit more screenshots. :thumb:


----------



## Roxborough

keikei said:


> I appreciate the review. It sounds like you can get lost in the world (which is precisely what a good rpg should do). The game offers a season pass correct? I expect a game this large needs more storytelling to do. If you can, please submit more screenshots. :thumb:


Oddly enough, I haven't provided any of this game yet. I surely will do since you've so kindly requested.

If I get enough time tonight I'll take some, if not it will be the weekend. 

I play it at 3440x1440 on the Asus PG348Q and it blows me away every time. The tessellation is jawdropping sometimes.

If you're looking for a good video of it, check out "WAB" on youtube: 




It is a geordie dude called Mac, and he nails the reason why this game is head and shoulders above the rest down to pretty much the same detail I have gone into.

If I love a game, I sometimes just can't shut up about it. So apologies for the essays !

EDIT: Did not get a chance to play the game last night unfortunately. So it will be over the weekend now!


----------



## keikei

Subnautica. Say hi to 'Big Tuna'.  Very _mino_r spoiler. I'm trying to submit more pics. The problem is, it sort of ruins the game a bit if you've yet to play it due to the new locations. This game would look amazing if I had an ultra wide!


----------



## JackCY

Roxborough said:


> Oddly enough, I haven't provided any of this game yet. I surely will do since you've so kindly requested.
> 
> If I get enough time tonight I'll take some, if not it will be the weekend.
> 
> I play it at 3440x1440 on the Asus PG348Q and it blows me away every time. The tessellation is jawdropping sometimes.
> 
> If you're looking for a good video of it, check out "WAB" on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UGK6gkyZhA
> 
> It is a geordie dude called Mac, and he nails the reason why this game is head and shoulders above the rest down to pretty much the same detail I have gone into.
> 
> If I love a game, I sometimes just can't shut up about it. So apologies for the essays !
> 
> EDIT: Did not get a chance to play the game last night unfortunately. So it will be over the weekend now!




Thanks for the video share I might give this game a try sooner then 
For me the biggest issue still is that they dubbed it in English to please the English market and it's killed the authenticity for me as I would rather have native languages + subtitles for those that need them (I do not).


----------



## boredgunner

keikei said:


> Subnautica. Say hi to 'Big Tuna'.  Very _mino_r spoiler. I'm trying to submit more pics. The problem is, it sort of ruins the game a bit if you've yet to play it due to the new locations. This game would look amazing if I had an ultra wide!


I recently got an ultrawide monitor (ASUS ROG Swift XG35VQ) but now I had to put my Subnautica playthrough on hold because a GTX 1080 Ti can't maintain 100 FPS @ 3440 x 1440 without dropping settings too much. I'd rather wait until I can play it at its full visual glory.


----------



## keikei

boredgunner said:


> I recently got an ultrawide monitor (ASUS ROG Swift XG35VQ) but now I had to put my Subnautica playthrough on hold because a GTX 1080 Ti can't maintain 100 FPS @ 3440 x 1440 without dropping settings too much. I'd rather wait until I can play it at its full visual glory.


Yeah, a big gripe with the game is the game's engine. Some parts play smooth, other areas are very framey. I do know a future DLC is coming out, but I dont know if any more work will go into the engine.


----------



## boredgunner

Some cool Total War: WARHAMMER II ultrawide screenshots.


----------



## GoLDii3

Horizon Zero Dawn












Spoiler


----------



## oc_user

Dying Light.

Cherish the first 15 levels.


----------



## CryphicKing

SW:BF2 & BF1 Season 2 maps


----------



## SortOfGrim

Arma 3, finally detailed interiors


----------



## andrews2547

I should probably play Arma 3 more often. It's a shame my GPU doesn't do too well with it.


----------



## boredgunner

I love what they did with the vehicle interiors in Arma 3. That game will remain unparalleled until Arma 4 (once Arma 4 gets a bunch of DLC and mods).


----------



## keikei

So, I figured out why the beginning area is so choppy in Subnautica. The god rays and light refractions off the sand. These effects cannot be turned off...yet.


----------



## Trutawave

Far Cry 5


----------



## nasmith2000

KCD + reshade

Hard to share the beauty of this game in screenshots, but here's a few attempts:


----------



## Mr.Cigar

God of war
Def. best looking game to date


Spoiler


----------



## boredgunner

^ I already see severe low polygon issues in the bottom picture, so I would not say best looking game to date.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

boredgunner said:


> ^ I already see severe low polygon issues in the bottom picture, so I would not say best looking game to date.


*One of.
HZD is still reigning its throne tbh.


----------



## hrockh

Agreed

Horizion Zero Dawn










































and this is from a pre-rendered scene


----------



## CryphicKing

Mr.Cigar said:


> God of war
> Def. best looking game to date
> 
> 
> Spoiler


From base PS4? 

too bad HDR signal can not be captured, with it the game looks 20 times more immersive, yeah visually this game and HZD feels like from another dimension compare to anything out there on the market. 
And GOW definitely sets a new milestone for particle system and skin shader


----------



## SortOfGrim

Taking a break from Arma and Kingdom Come to play Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Sonys games look the best. I just wish their worlds had more physics and interactions.


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (2002)


----------



## Roxborough

boredgunner said:


> The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (2002)


Oh the memories!!! 

How does the combat feel in 2018? Lol! "Stab, stab, stab, stab"


----------



## boredgunner

^ I use a mod that completely removes the dice roll factor, since it has no place in an action game like this. Also I am playing as a Nightblade, so I will backstab for critical hits (so for similar leveled enemies, they die in only 3 hits or so), and for tougher enemies I will paralyze them, levitate my ass away and fill them with arrows or bolts until they die.


----------



## Ithanul

keikei said:


> Subnautica. Say hi to 'Big Tuna'.  Very _mino_r spoiler. I'm trying to submit more pics. The problem is, it sort of ruins the game a bit if you've yet to play it due to the new locations. This game would look amazing if I had an ultra wide!


I keep debating about getting that game. Probably get it a bit later, still got some other games I am working through.


----------



## GoLDii3

God Of War














Spoiler


----------



## keikei

Ithanul said:


> I keep debating about getting that game. Probably get it a bit later, still got some other games I am working through.


Considering the cost/hours played, its $25, I wholeheartedly recommend it. Its my goty no doubt. I would avoid any tips (unless you're easy to rage), as it does spoil the game for you a bit. Even with the amount of hours in I've still yet to beat it.


----------



## Ithanul

keikei said:


> Considering the cost/hours played, its $25, I wholeheartedly recommend it. Its my goty no doubt. I would avoid any tips (unless you're easy to rage), as it does spoil the game for you a bit. Even with the amount of hours in I've still yet to beat it.


Thankfully I don't rage easy unless it some game mechanic or enemy that was done in such a way to make a game unnecessarily hard.
Probably once I get done with Shadow of the Colossus and Okami HD. I will get that game.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

God of War


----------



## GoLDii3

Detroit Become Human Demo














Spoiler


----------



## GoLDii3

God Of War














Spoiler


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind


----------



## taprosoft

*Skyrim*

https://flic.kr/p/26CmhqC

https://flic.kr/p/26Cmh3y

https://flic.kr/p/26CmgEu

/url]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25jAcGF]https://flic.kr/p/25jAcGF



Spoiler



https://flic.kr/p/26CmfLA


----------



## GoLDii3

God Of War














Spoiler


----------



## Unknownm

Friend that's in Portugal took a screenshot of me yesterday jumping ontop of another friend.

Track is nurb 24h we normally wait at the first corner and cruise. My username is matthewacbroad









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Cigar

God of War










Spoiler


----------



## hrockh

Mr.Cigar said:


> God of War
> 
> 
> Spoiler


thoughts on this? 
PS4 Pro I imagine?


----------



## MLJS54

I didn't think HZD looked that amazing when I played it over the holidays, TBH.

It looked to me like a re-skinned Rise of The Tomb Raider. This was with a PS4 Pro / Samsung HDR TV. GOW on the other hand looks amazing.


----------



## boredgunner

taprosoft said:


> *Skyrim*


One of the best looking Skyrim's I've seen, bravo. Keeping up the TES theme, some more Morrowind (MOREORRWIND??):


----------



## Mr.Cigar

hrockh said:


> thoughts on this?
> PS4 Pro I imagine?


The game? It's perfect.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Some FF Tactics on the PSP emulator. 

TCO


----------



## GoLDii3

TheCautiousOne said:


> Some FF Tactics on the PSP emulator.
> 
> TCO


Bravo for not using that shader that makes pixel games look like paintings


----------



## kx11

GOW
















​


----------



## TheCautiousOne

GoLDii3 said:


> Bravo for not using that shader that makes pixel games look like paintings


I noticed that at some point I had been using that, immediately took it off since I wanted to play the game as I had remembered on the PS1. 

Great game still to this day. Very challenging. 

The Current Squad. Still trying to max out all squires before moving to Knights. 

TCO


----------



## kx11

God of War


----------



## TheCautiousOne

First Big Crystal Boss. 


TCO


----------



## inedenimadam

Good ol' Skyrim


----------



## kx11

Farcry 5 





















​


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## inedenimadam

WHOA, those images are HUGE! 2x 4k monitors?


not often I have to scroll that far.


More Skyrim:


----------



## Rebellion88

Them Far Cry 5 pictures by KX11, just WOW! looks stunning!


----------



## inedenimadam

Rebellion88 said:


> Them Far Cry 5 pictures by KX11, just WOW! looks stunning!



Yes! The game is beautiful, its a _crying _shame that the game feels so much like FC3/4 with different NPC skins. I loved FC3 when it came out, but this is like the 3rd or 4th reskin. 



Let me introduce you to the boat:
level of detail has improved, but its still the same boat in 3/4/5


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Final Boss. What a great game. 2nd time I've beaten it. Love the strategy!!!

TCO


----------



## kx11

God of War


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Excellent pictures!!

TCO


----------



## SortOfGrim

Wreckfest


----------



## keikei

Dark Souls: Remastered. 



Nothing major regarding graphic improvements. The big change is that constant frame number.


----------



## Clukos

Detroit: Become Human


----------



## keikei

One of the few graphic updates was to the lighting. One thing I didnt notice at first, but once i saw firelink it was apparent. Here is a shot where its really stands out. I'm so glad From decided to do a remaster.


Dark Souls: Remaster


----------



## SortOfGrim

Clukos said:


> Detroit: Become Human


 Dayum, that looks nice. 

How does it play?


----------



## Clukos

SortOfGrim said:


> Dayum, that looks nice.
> 
> How does it play?


It's probably the best story driven game (think of it as telltale style game but more interactive) I've played yet. I already want to play through the game a second time to see what's different as I've made some mistakes here and there 

Some more Detroit


----------



## Clukos

It's a bit spooky how real this looks sometimes


----------



## Newbie2009

It is a looker. PS4 players have been spoiled of late, Horizon ZD,God of war, this, TLOU2 next.

I considered picking up an xbox one x just to see, but too many games to play.


----------



## kx11

it's got tons of post-AA and film grain which makes too blurry even @ 4k



only one thing looks sharp in the image and that is the character you play


----------



## Clukos

kx11 said:


> it's got tons of post-AA and film grain which makes too blurry even @ 4k
> 
> 
> 
> only one thing looks sharp in the image and that is the character you play


Gameplay looks reasonably sharp


















It's only closeups that have a shallow depth of field effect (which is much better than having everything be on focus) and it looks lovely imho


----------



## GoLDii3

kx11 said:


> it's got tons of post-AA and film grain which makes too blurry even @ 4k
> 
> 
> 
> only one thing looks sharp in the image and that is the character you play


It's not even that,i think they went too far on depth of field. I realized this when i played the demo,they have a too aggressive depth of field with the focus being the character,result is everything besides that looks blurrier.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Are you sure it's playing at actual UHD?
Most (almost all) "4K" games on console play at 1800p instead then scale up the image to UHD's 2160p it should've rendered at.


----------



## keikei

Some more classic cut scenes. Boy, im really speeding through this game. It goes to show how devastating to the gameplay the lag issues were in the original.


----------



## kx11

GoLDii3 said:


> It's not even that,i think they went too far on depth of field. I realized this when i played the demo,they have a too aggressive depth of field with the focus being the character,result is everything besides that looks blurrier.



i agree


----------



## Blze001

At the risk of being called an idiot for admitting I love it, I'm replaying Mass Effect Andromeda again. Don't have a ton of screenshots yet, I haven't gotten around to sorting through my massive screenshot folder, these are just a few that stood out. I especially like the first one, you don't really notice it in game, but the reflections in her eyes are accurate and I rarely see games that have accurate reflections. Even some racing games don't get the mirror reflections correct.

And one shot from Star Trek Online that I snapped at random and really like.


----------



## Newbie2009

Blze001 said:


> At the risk of being called an idiot for admitting I love it, I'm replaying Mass Effect Andromeda again. Don't have a ton of screenshots yet, I haven't gotten around to sorting through my massive screenshot folder, these are just a few that stood out. I especially like the first one, you don't really notice it in game, but the reflections in her eyes are accurate and I rarely see games that have accurate reflections. Even some racing games don't get the mirror reflections correct.
> 
> And one shot from Star Trek Online that I snapped at random and really like.


I also enjoyed it. Nice to meet you. lol


----------



## kx11

God of War


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Minecraft


----------



## herkalurk

Clukos said:


> Detroit: Become Human
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Anyone have a ps4 they can borrow me? Wish this was ported to PC


----------



## pez

I'm on my second play through of Detroit: Become Human. Not usually my type of game, but the story captured me. I can't compare it to other games in the genre as I don't have the experience, but I have no regrets buying this full(ish) price.


----------



## kx11

Vampyr


----------



## kx11

Vampyr
































​


----------



## kx11

Vampyr

























​


----------



## Pandora's Box

Default Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice


----------



## Krzych04650

*Nier:Automata 3440x1440​*​
I don't even have words to adequately describe this game, especially in non-native language. It is just so deep and emotionally intense, and this soundtrack... You just have to see and hear for yourself.


----------



## kx11

FFXV



















​


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted. (Attachments won't work).


----------



## Krzych04650

*Lords Of The Fallen 3440x1440*​


----------



## Silent Scone

Been away from PC gaming for a month or two (having fun on PS4 Pro), come in here for some inspiration, and now I've reconfirmed with myself that I need to play Detroit lol . Only just recently played Beyond Two Souls , which is also amazing.


----------



## pez

Silent Scone said:


> Been away from PC gaming for a month or two (having fun on PS4 Pro), come in here for some inspiration, and now I've reconfirmed with myself that I need to play Detroit lol . Only just recently played Beyond Two Souls , which is also amazing.


I'm actually making it a point to go through Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls soon because of how much I enjoyed Detroit...I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Silent Scone

pez said:


> I'm actually making it a point to go through Heavy Rain and Beyond Two Souls soon because of how much I enjoyed Detroit...I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Don't think you will, either. Beyond Two Souls is easily one of the best games I've played.


----------



## pez

Silent Scone said:


> Don't think you will, either. Beyond Two Souls is easily one of the best games I've played.


The GF and I played it together (we decided together), so I think she'll be glad to hear that.


----------



## kx11

SOTC









​


----------



## GoLDii3

Uncharted Drake's Fortune (PS4)












Spoiler


----------



## Sunrex

Good old CS:GO


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Sunrex

More CS:GO because why not.


----------



## boredgunner

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind


----------



## Sunrex

Portal 2:


----------



## Krzych04650

Assassin's Creed Syndicate 3440x1440


----------



## SortOfGrim

Wreckfest


----------



## MonarchX

He is beautiful...


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky NEXT


----------



## kx11

Nioh











​


----------



## Pandora's Box

Tomb Raider (2013)


----------



## Pandora's Box

Witcher 3...Finally getting around to playing this.


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky


----------



## Newbie2009

Clouds look weird in the first shot.

I picked this up on sale yesterday, is the hype real? (this time)


----------



## kx11

Newbie2009 said:


> Clouds look weird in the first shot.
> 
> I picked this up on sale yesterday, is the hype real? (this time)





clouds look weird when the resolution is very high ( 8k in those ) 



the game is almost up to the hype finally


----------



## GoLDii3

The Last Guardian













Spoiler


----------



## kx11

GOW


----------



## nasmith2000

Madden 19 + reshade


----------



## kx11

GOW PS4pro


----------



## Unknownm

3dmark 03 @ 7000p (12444x7000). Power limit @ 109 (121 max). Original jpeg file size was 46MB


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=214968&thumb=1


----------



## Newbie2009

Unknownm said:


> 3dmark 03 @ 7000p (12444x7000). Power limit @ 109 (121 max). Original jpeg file size was 46MB
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=214968&thumb=1


Just goes to show what a waste of horsepower @ high res


----------



## IDon'tThinkSo

Titan Quest Anniversary Edition.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=214986


----------



## kx11

God of War


----------



## boredgunner

Unreal II - The Awakening


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quantum Break @ 3440x1440 ultra settings. Scaling was turned off half way thru taking these screenshots.


----------



## kx11

Spider man











​


----------



## nasmith2000

SortOfGrim said:


> Wreckfest


Nice shots, Sortofgrim. i really like this game. Do you happen to know the name of the course in the second to last picture? I want to try to find it. Thanks.


----------



## kx11

Spider-man


----------



## Mr.Cigar

This game is a master piece of Super heroes games


----------



## SortOfGrim

*GTA5 modded*



nasmith2000 said:


> Nice shots, Sortofgrim. i really like this game. Do you happen to know the name of the course in the second to last picture? I want to try to find it. Thanks.


 Sorry for the long wait. Life got in the way. So I don't know the name of the track but it's in the "The very Track Pack".

​


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## kx11

​


----------



## Clukos

Spiderman


----------



## pez

Spiderman sure does look pretty....tempted to pick this up already.


----------



## GoLDii3

Spiderman 













Spoiler


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## GoLDii3

Spiderman












Spoiler


----------



## mouacyk

Who needs RTX?


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## boredgunner

Phantom Doctrine, probably my favorite 2018 game so far.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Playing the Witcher 2 for the first time, good looking game really. This is the enhanced edition.


----------



## GoLDii3

Spiderman












Spoiler


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## gerardfraser

SOTTR Killer Frog


----------



## nasmith2000

edit--please remove.


----------



## gerardfraser

Some Croft face


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## SortOfGrim

Enjoying NMS


----------



## Mopar63

Little Battletech for you all.


----------



## kx11

SOTTR

















[​


----------



## gerardfraser

Kingdom Come


----------



## gerardfraser

War breaks outside the main road to Bohemia in summer of 1403


----------



## The Pook

Been playing a lot of Forza Horizon 4. Maxed out at 1440p and averaging ~150 fps is nice


----------



## boredgunner

Pathfinder: Kingmaker, currently my favorite game of this year so far.


----------



## Alex132




----------



## H3avyM3tal

I came here to look for pc games to play but everything is ps4...


----------



## The Pook

H3avyM3tal said:


> I came here to look for pc games to play but everything is ps4...



Everything? 

Two posts above yours is PC Horizon 4.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Sweet, I was wondering if there was one of these threads at OCN.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Forza Horizon 4. Max everything @ 3440x1440


----------



## The Pook

I unlocked the chicken suit in Forza Horizon 4 and that's kinda neat.


----------



## kx11

Dragon Quest xi


----------



## kx11

Dragon Quest Xi


----------



## The Pook

F40 in Horizon 4 with AWD conversion


----------



## boredgunner

Pathfinder: Kingmaker


----------



## FlawleZ

The Isle in 4K on my Vega 64 ;-)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Rockstar once again raised the bar for open world game.
Pretty sure this is the GOTY of 2018, it's just perfect.


----------



## GoLDii3

Red Dead Redemption 2













Spoiler


----------



## kx11

Red Dead Redemption 2
Xbox one X ( i don't know why they're so blurry )


----------



## 331149

METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN


----------



## GoLDii3

RDR 2












Spoiler


----------



## GoLDii3

RDR2 















Spoiler


----------



## mouacyk

Just come to PC already!


----------



## qwe236

Shadow of the Tomb Raider


----------



## GoLDii3

RDR 2














Spoiler


----------



## GraphicsWhore

FFXV PC


----------



## GraphicsWhore

BFV, FH4, Hitman 2


----------



## Roxborough

gerardfraser said:


> War breaks outside the main road to Bohemia in summer of 1403


What settings are you running? That looks so clean and clear. I've got mine completely maxed at 1440p and it looks nothing like that. Do you have any extra AA on there?

Cheers!


----------



## kx11

Hitman2


----------



## gerardfraser

Roxborough said:


> What settings are you running? That looks so clean and clear. I've got mine completely maxed at 1440p and it looks nothing like that. Do you have any extra AA on there?
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry for responding so late,I put together a few mods over at nexus along with 50 different reshades.Check them out,I also run the game now without those frigging stutters and things now.With the mod I removed Optimized Graphic Presets and I am using a user.cfg with better shadows and FPS.No need to for user.cfg with mods,I just prefer it that way.
The AA I was using in the screenshots @1440p
SMAA T2x
r_AntialiasingMode=3
r_AntialiasingTAAPattern=2


Spoiler



con_restricted=0
sys_spec 7(1 low/2 med/3 high/4 very high/7 ultra)
wh_pl_showfirecursor=1 (Bow Cursor)
r_AntialiasingTAAPattern = ( 0: no subsamples/ 1: 2x /2: 3x/3: 4x/4: 8x)
r_AntialiasingMode = ( 0: NO AA/1: SMAA 1X/2: SMAA 1TX /3: SMAA 2TX/4: FXAA 1X)
--; 3 points lightning (0=off, 1=on, 2=on+occlusion) makes NPC glow at dusk 
r_DeferredShading3PL=2
r_3PLFillDirStr = 0, 0, -130
r_3PLKeyDirStr = 0, 40, 130
r_3PLRimDirStr = 0, 10, -50

r_ssdo=1
--; Enable half resolution depth for SSDO (viewport is still full res)
--; 1 - Enabled all the time
--; 2 - Disabled for small camera FOVs to avoid artifacts
--; OGP: Always full res SEEMS FREE (or less than 1% : 142 FPS with and without)
r_ssdoHalfRes=2
r_ssdoAmountAmbient=1.0
r_ssdoAmountDirect=1.5
r_ssdoAmountreflection=1.5
r_ssdoRadius=0.3
r_ssdoRadiusMin=2
r_ssdoRadiusMax=0.1
r_ssdoColorsBleedin=1

gi
e_svoTI_SSAOAmount=1.25
e_svoTI_Apply=1
e_svoTI_DiffuseConeWidth=12
e_svoTI_RsmConeMaxLength=6
e_svoTI_VoxelizeUnderTerrain=0
e_svoTI_GsmCascadeLod=5
e_svoTI_SkyColorMultiplier=-1.0001
e_svoTI_ConeMaxLength = 30
e_svoTI_DiffuseConeWidth = 30
e_svoTI_DiffuseBias=0.05
e_svoTI_SpecularAmplifier=1
e_svoTI_DiffuseAmplifier=1
e_svoTI_Saturation=0.4
e_svoTI_ResScaleBase=0
e_svoTI_LowSpecMode=6
e_svoTI_Diffuse_Cache=0

grass
e_VegetationUseTerrainColor=1
e_MergedMeshes=1
e_MergedMeshesActiveDist=300
e_MergedMeshesViewDistRatio=200
e_VegetationUseTerrainColorDistance=200
e_MergedMeshesPool=2048
e_MergedMeshesLodRatio=16
--; low value for e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist cause shadow popping if shadow grass enabled
e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist=16
e_ObjShadowCastSpec=3

lod
es_DebrisLifetimeScale=0.6
e_DecalsLifeTimeScale=1
e_MaxViewDistSpecLerp=0.5
e_ObjQuality=1
e_TerrainOcclusionCullingMaxDist=130
r_FlaresTessellationRatio=0.25
sys_flash_curve_tess_error=4
e_CoverageBufferReproj=6
e_DecalsAllowGameDecals=1
e_DecalsOverlapping=1
e_OcclusionCullingViewDistRatio=1
e_StatObjBufferRenderTasks=1
e_StreamCgf=1
e_StreamInstancesMinLoadedNodes=2048
e_Tessellation=0
e_Dissolve=1 --;Objects alphatest_noise_fading out on distance and between lods
e_LodMin=0

e_UberlodDistanceRatio=2.5
e_LodFaceAreaTargetSize=0.002 --;Threshold used for LOD computation.
e_VegetationMinSize=0 --;Minimal size of static object, smaller objects will be not rendered
e_ViewDistMin=40 --;in distance on what far objects will be culled out
e_ViewDistRatio=140 --;View distance ratio for big objects
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation=140 --;Bushes/Trees
ca_AttachmentCullingRation=400 --;View distance ratio for NPC
e_LodRatio=50
e_TerrainLodRatio=0.2
wh_cc_CharacterDetailReduction=0
wh_cc_LodForItemStreamOutBase=20
wh_cc_LodForAttachmentStreamOut=6

q_ShaderFX=0
q_ShaderGlass=0
q_ShaderHDR=0
q_ShaderIce=0
q_ShaderMetal=0
q_ShaderSky=0
q_ShaderVegetation=0
--; q_ShaderPostProcess has to be >=1 for sunshafts, no known difference (either visual or FPS) between 1,2,3
q_ShaderPostProcess=3
--;q_ShaderWater=0
q_renderer=3
--;bump mapping, no noticeable diff between 2 and 3
q_ShaderGeneral=2
--;POM quality, no noticeable diff between 2 and 3
q_ShaderTerrain=2
--; cheap and add color to hairs
r_DeferredShadingTiledHairQuality=2
--; Makes sunligh goes through doorsteps and windows. Very costy (95->82 fps)
r_DeferredShadingAreaLights=0
--; causes flickering (default=0)
r_DeferredShadingSortLights=0
--; TODO ???
e_DynamicLightsMaxEntityLights=16
--; Filters specular aliasing, costs 1% FPS
r_deferredShadingFilterGBuffer=1
--; Rain effect distance on ground, not particles but darkness and splash effect.
--; 0=unlimited
--; costs ~1FPS between 0.01 and unlimited dist...
r_RainMaxViewDist_Deferred=0
--; no time to see it anyway
r_MotionBlurQuality=0
--; "godrays", seems free
r_sunshafts=1
--; volumetric clouds, cheap and disabling may look weird
e_Clouds=1
--; r_Beams [0/1/2/3]
--; Default is 3 (optimized beams with glow support). Set to 0 to disable beams or 2 to
--; use fake beams. Set 1 for real beams, full resolution (slower). Set to 3 to use
--; optimized and with glow support beams.
r_Beams=3
--; Toggles lens flare effect
r_Flares=0
--; Caches the hud every x frames...
--; Sounds stupid to prevent player to get up-to-date informations just to save 0.000001 FPS...
--; Always OFF
r_PostProcessHUD3DCache=0
--; from post-process
r_ChromaticAberration=0
r_ColorGrading = 2
r_ColorGradingChartsCache=0
r_DepthOfFieldDilation=0
r_HDRBrightLevel=1.0
r_HDRRendering=1
r_MotionBlurMaxViewDist=32
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed=125
r_TranspDepthFixup=1

r_ShadowPass=1
e_Shadows=1
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatioLights=0.2
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatioMulInvis=0.3
e_ShadowsLodBiasFixed=0
e_ShadowsOnAlphaBlend=0
e_ShadowsPoolSize=4096
e_ShadowsResScale=4
e_ShadowsTessellateCascades=1
e_ShadowsTessellateDLights=0
e_ShadowsUpdateViewDistRatio=512
e_ParticlesShadows=0
r_FogShadows=0
r_ShadowBlur=0
r_FogShadowsWater=0
r_ShadowJittering=0
r_ShadowPoolMaxTimeslicedUpdatesPerFrame=20
--;r_ShadowsCacheResolutions=3162,2107,1405,936,312
r_ShadowsCacheResolutions=6324,4214,2810,1872,624
r_ShadowsScreenSpace=0
r_DrawNearShadows=1
r_ShadowPoolMaxFrames=30
r_ShadowsPCFiltering=1
--; shadow cache spikes on PC every 10s especially on higher spec
--; it also dramatically slows time dependent cubemap generation
r_ShadowsCache=0
r_ShadowsUseClipVolume=1

--; 1=merge first; 2=merge all
e_ShadowsBlendCascades=2
--; filter
q_ShaderShadow=2
--; only used if q_ShaderShadow=3
r_ShadowsAdaptionMin=2
--; doesn't cost much more to use high lod model, makes lod transiotion a bit less obvious
e_ShadowsLodBiasFixed=-10

--; dist ~= 200
e_GsmLodsNum=5
e_GsmRange=3
e_GsmRangeStep=2.5
e_ShadowsMaxTexRes=2048
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatio=0.7
r_ShadowCastingLightsMaxCount=20
e_SunAngleClamp=30

r_RainOccluderSizeTreshold=10

wh_env_PuddleCreationDelay = 50
wh_env_PuddleCreationSpeed = 0.008
wh_env_PuddleDryupDelay = 100
wh_env_PuddleDryupSpeed = 0.001
wh_env_puddleMaskMin = 0

wh_env_DirtCreationSpeed = 0.01
wh_env_DirtDryupSpeed = 0.008

wh_env_RainWindStrength=10
wh_env_RainDropsAmountMul=2
wh_env_RainDropsSpeedMul=7
wh_env_RainDropsSpeedBase=1.5
r_RainAmount = 20

wh_env_RainLayers = 3
r_RainDistMultiplier = 2.5
wh_env_RainDiffuseDarkening = 0.2

r_TexturesstreamingMinUsableMips=8
r_TexturesStreamingSkipMips=0
r_TexturesStreamPoolSize=4096


https://www.nexusmods.com/kingdomcomedeliverance/mods/650

Screen of the game Kingdom come


----------



## Roxborough

gerardfraser said:


> Sorry for responding so late,I put together a few mods over at nexus along with 50 different reshades.Check them out,I also run the game now without those frigging stutters and things now.With the mod I removed Optimized Graphic Presets and I am using a user.cfg with better shadows and FPS.No need to for user.cfg with mods,I just prefer it that way.
> The AA I was using in the screenshots @1440p
> SMAA T2x
> r_AntialiasingMode=3
> r_AntialiasingTAAPattern=2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> con_restricted=0
> sys_spec 7(1 low/2 med/3 high/4 very high/7 ultra)
> wh_pl_showfirecursor=1 (Bow Cursor)
> r_AntialiasingTAAPattern = ( 0: no subsamples/ 1: 2x /2: 3x/3: 4x/4: 8x)
> r_AntialiasingMode = ( 0: NO AA/1: SMAA 1X/2: SMAA 1TX /3: SMAA 2TX/4: FXAA 1X)
> --; 3 points lightning (0=off, 1=on, 2=on+occlusion) makes NPC glow at dusk
> r_DeferredShading3PL=2
> r_3PLFillDirStr = 0, 0, -130
> r_3PLKeyDirStr = 0, 40, 130
> r_3PLRimDirStr = 0, 10, -50
> 
> r_ssdo=1
> --; Enable half resolution depth for SSDO (viewport is still full res)
> --; 1 - Enabled all the time
> --; 2 - Disabled for small camera FOVs to avoid artifacts
> --; OGP: Always full res SEEMS FREE (or less than 1% : 142 FPS with and without)
> r_ssdoHalfRes=2
> r_ssdoAmountAmbient=1.0
> r_ssdoAmountDirect=1.5
> r_ssdoAmountreflection=1.5
> r_ssdoRadius=0.3
> r_ssdoRadiusMin=2
> r_ssdoRadiusMax=0.1
> r_ssdoColorsBleedin=1
> 
> gi
> e_svoTI_SSAOAmount=1.25
> e_svoTI_Apply=1
> e_svoTI_DiffuseConeWidth=12
> e_svoTI_RsmConeMaxLength=6
> e_svoTI_VoxelizeUnderTerrain=0
> e_svoTI_GsmCascadeLod=5
> e_svoTI_SkyColorMultiplier=-1.0001
> e_svoTI_ConeMaxLength = 30
> e_svoTI_DiffuseConeWidth = 30
> e_svoTI_DiffuseBias=0.05
> e_svoTI_SpecularAmplifier=1
> e_svoTI_DiffuseAmplifier=1
> e_svoTI_Saturation=0.4
> e_svoTI_ResScaleBase=0
> e_svoTI_LowSpecMode=6
> e_svoTI_Diffuse_Cache=0
> 
> grass
> e_VegetationUseTerrainColor=1
> e_MergedMeshes=1
> e_MergedMeshesActiveDist=300
> e_MergedMeshesViewDistRatio=200
> e_VegetationUseTerrainColorDistance=200
> e_MergedMeshesPool=2048
> e_MergedMeshesLodRatio=16
> --; low value for e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist cause shadow popping if shadow grass enabled
> e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist=16
> e_ObjShadowCastSpec=3
> 
> lod
> es_DebrisLifetimeScale=0.6
> e_DecalsLifeTimeScale=1
> e_MaxViewDistSpecLerp=0.5
> e_ObjQuality=1
> e_TerrainOcclusionCullingMaxDist=130
> r_FlaresTessellationRatio=0.25
> sys_flash_curve_tess_error=4
> e_CoverageBufferReproj=6
> e_DecalsAllowGameDecals=1
> e_DecalsOverlapping=1
> e_OcclusionCullingViewDistRatio=1
> e_StatObjBufferRenderTasks=1
> e_StreamCgf=1
> e_StreamInstancesMinLoadedNodes=2048
> e_Tessellation=0
> e_Dissolve=1 --;Objects alphatest_noise_fading out on distance and between lods
> e_LodMin=0
> 
> e_UberlodDistanceRatio=2.5
> e_LodFaceAreaTargetSize=0.002 --;Threshold used for LOD computation.
> e_VegetationMinSize=0 --;Minimal size of static object, smaller objects will be not rendered
> e_ViewDistMin=40 --;in distance on what far objects will be culled out
> e_ViewDistRatio=140 --;View distance ratio for big objects
> e_ViewDistRatioVegetation=140 --;Bushes/Trees
> ca_AttachmentCullingRation=400 --;View distance ratio for NPC
> e_LodRatio=50
> e_TerrainLodRatio=0.2
> wh_cc_CharacterDetailReduction=0
> wh_cc_LodForItemStreamOutBase=20
> wh_cc_LodForAttachmentStreamOut=6
> 
> q_ShaderFX=0
> q_ShaderGlass=0
> q_ShaderHDR=0
> q_ShaderIce=0
> q_ShaderMetal=0
> q_ShaderSky=0
> q_ShaderVegetation=0
> --; q_ShaderPostProcess has to be >=1 for sunshafts, no known difference (either visual or FPS) between 1,2,3
> q_ShaderPostProcess=3
> --;q_ShaderWater=0
> q_renderer=3
> --;bump mapping, no noticeable diff between 2 and 3
> q_ShaderGeneral=2
> --;POM quality, no noticeable diff between 2 and 3
> q_ShaderTerrain=2
> --; cheap and add color to hairs
> r_DeferredShadingTiledHairQuality=2
> --; Makes sunligh goes through doorsteps and windows. Very costy (95->82 fps)
> r_DeferredShadingAreaLights=0
> --; causes flickering (default=0)
> r_DeferredShadingSortLights=0
> --; TODO ???
> e_DynamicLightsMaxEntityLights=16
> --; Filters specular aliasing, costs 1% FPS
> r_deferredShadingFilterGBuffer=1
> --; Rain effect distance on ground, not particles but darkness and splash effect.
> --; 0=unlimited
> --; costs ~1FPS between 0.01 and unlimited dist...
> r_RainMaxViewDist_Deferred=0
> --; no time to see it anyway
> r_MotionBlurQuality=0
> --; "godrays", seems free
> r_sunshafts=1
> --; volumetric clouds, cheap and disabling may look weird
> e_Clouds=1
> --; r_Beams [0/1/2/3]
> --; Default is 3 (optimized beams with glow support). Set to 0 to disable beams or 2 to
> --; use fake beams. Set 1 for real beams, full resolution (slower). Set to 3 to use
> --; optimized and with glow support beams.
> r_Beams=3
> --; Toggles lens flare effect
> r_Flares=0
> --; Caches the hud every x frames...
> --; Sounds stupid to prevent player to get up-to-date informations just to save 0.000001 FPS...
> --; Always OFF
> r_PostProcessHUD3DCache=0
> --; from post-process
> r_ChromaticAberration=0
> r_ColorGrading = 2
> r_ColorGradingChartsCache=0
> r_DepthOfFieldDilation=0
> r_HDRBrightLevel=1.0
> r_HDRRendering=1
> r_MotionBlurMaxViewDist=32
> r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed=125
> r_TranspDepthFixup=1
> 
> r_ShadowPass=1
> e_Shadows=1
> e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatioLights=0.2
> e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatioMulInvis=0.3
> e_ShadowsLodBiasFixed=0
> e_ShadowsOnAlphaBlend=0
> e_ShadowsPoolSize=4096
> e_ShadowsResScale=4
> e_ShadowsTessellateCascades=1
> e_ShadowsTessellateDLights=0
> e_ShadowsUpdateViewDistRatio=512
> e_ParticlesShadows=0
> r_FogShadows=0
> r_ShadowBlur=0
> r_FogShadowsWater=0
> r_ShadowJittering=0
> r_ShadowPoolMaxTimeslicedUpdatesPerFrame=20
> --;r_ShadowsCacheResolutions=3162,2107,1405,936,312
> r_ShadowsCacheResolutions=6324,4214,2810,1872,624
> r_ShadowsScreenSpace=0
> r_DrawNearShadows=1
> r_ShadowPoolMaxFrames=30
> r_ShadowsPCFiltering=1
> --; shadow cache spikes on PC every 10s especially on higher spec
> --; it also dramatically slows time dependent cubemap generation
> r_ShadowsCache=0
> r_ShadowsUseClipVolume=1
> 
> --; 1=merge first; 2=merge all
> e_ShadowsBlendCascades=2
> --; filter
> q_ShaderShadow=2
> --; only used if q_ShaderShadow=3
> r_ShadowsAdaptionMin=2
> --; doesn't cost much more to use high lod model, makes lod transiotion a bit less obvious
> e_ShadowsLodBiasFixed=-10
> 
> --; dist ~= 200
> e_GsmLodsNum=5
> e_GsmRange=3
> e_GsmRangeStep=2.5
> e_ShadowsMaxTexRes=2048
> e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatio=0.7
> r_ShadowCastingLightsMaxCount=20
> e_SunAngleClamp=30
> 
> r_RainOccluderSizeTreshold=10
> 
> wh_env_PuddleCreationDelay = 50
> wh_env_PuddleCreationSpeed = 0.008
> wh_env_PuddleDryupDelay = 100
> wh_env_PuddleDryupSpeed = 0.001
> wh_env_puddleMaskMin = 0
> 
> wh_env_DirtCreationSpeed = 0.01
> wh_env_DirtDryupSpeed = 0.008
> 
> wh_env_RainWindStrength=10
> wh_env_RainDropsAmountMul=2
> wh_env_RainDropsSpeedMul=7
> wh_env_RainDropsSpeedBase=1.5
> r_RainAmount = 20
> 
> wh_env_RainLayers = 3
> r_RainDistMultiplier = 2.5
> wh_env_RainDiffuseDarkening = 0.2
> 
> r_TexturesstreamingMinUsableMips=8
> r_TexturesStreamingSkipMips=0
> r_TexturesStreamPoolSize=4096
> 
> 
> https://www.nexusmods.com/kingdomcomedeliverance/mods/650
> 
> Screen of the game Kingdom come


That's perfect man, thank you so much for this! I'll have to get it installed tonight! Looks glorious!


----------



## kx11

Hitman 2


----------



## gerardfraser

Kingdom Come


----------



## Blze001

I'm having way too much fun with the ships in AC Odyssey:


----------



## SortOfGrim

Elex (Fallout meets Elder Scrolls)


----------



## Somasonic

SortOfGrim said:


> Elex (Fallout meets Elder Scrolls)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



What do you think of this? I've been on the fence about buying it for so long due to the mixed reviews. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Krzych04650

*Devil May Cry*
3840x1600 21:9​


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Odyssey


















​


----------



## _Nikhil

Forza Motorsport 7


----------



## kx11

ACO


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Origins*
3840x1600 21:9
























































































​


----------



## kx11

Assassin's Creed Odyssey



































​


----------



## SortOfGrim

ACO


----------



## SortOfGrim

And off we go! (Breathedge)


----------



## Krzych04650

*GRIS*
3840x1600 21:9
































































​


----------



## boredgunner

Pathfinder: Kingmaker


----------



## bigaza2151

AC ORIGINS

​


----------



## Pandora's Box

The Witcher 3


----------



## Krzych04650

*Middle-earth: Shadow of War*
3840x1600 21:9


















































































​


----------



## boredgunner

Pathfinder: Kingmaker


----------



## Krzych04650

*What Remains of Edith Finch*
3840x1600 21:9



















































​


----------



## ACHILEE5

*SOTTR*

SOTTR maxed out 1080p


----------



## boredgunner

Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition (Shadows of Undrentide expansion)























































Krzych04650 said:


> *What Remains of Edith Finch*


I've just discovered a new game thanks to this post. Seems everyone loves it too. I'll be giving it a try soon.


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*
3840x1600 21:9
















































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*Firewatch*
3840x1600 21:9

















































​


----------



## boredgunner

Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition - Shadows of Undrentide


----------



## The Pook

My rally Grand National in FH4  




























I need to stop using the in-game photo ... thing. It downsizes all images to 1080p


----------



## Lhotse

I finally switched over to SSE from LE and decided to try as many different mods this time, that I haven't used before, trying to get away from the 'staples' I used on LE and just trying new things to freshen things a bit. I switched from Climates of Tamriel and Vurts to Obsidian Weathers and the Lightweight Grass Overhaul along with Verdants and UNP instead of CBBE and the Visceral ENB by MystiriousDawn, which is the very realistic, different textures for other things like Noble Skyrim for the cities and I'm really happy with all of the changes so far.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa




















Spoiler


----------



## boredgunner

Neverwinter Nights: Enhanced Edition


----------



## Lhotse




----------



## andrews2547

Lhotse said:


>



You have to put the name of the game in your post


----------



## Lhotse

andrews2547 said:


> You have to put the name of the game in your post


Really? I would have thought the hud would have been all anyone would need to know it was still Skyrim after posting 6 images of the same character directly above your last post of the Assetto Corsa images but ok, I don't want to anger anybody for breaking rules. Please forgive me.


----------



## Xinoxide

Resident Evil 2 Remake.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anthem has been a fun game, I'm waiting for the dust to settle on the launch craziness and a price drop to happen before I buy into it. But I did enjoy the closed Alpha, VIP Demo (Beta), and the Open Demo/Beta.


----------



## Alex132

Assetto Corsa​


----------



## andrews2547

Alex132 said:


> Assetto Corsa​



Very nice, high five.


----------



## kx11

The Division 2 












































​


----------



## ACHILEE5

Tom Clancy's The Division 2


----------



## ACHILEE5

Far Cry New Dawn  
I like it!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Metro Exodus
A very different game to Far Cry lol.


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## Alex132

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Alex132 said:


> Forza Horizon 4


Damn that's clean. Great shot.

On a different note here's Anthem with max settings @ 3440x1440. Really impressive visuals.


----------



## Qu1ckset

GraphicsWhore said:


> Damn that's clean. Great shot.
> 
> On a different note here's Anthem with max settings @ 3440x1440. Really impressive visuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ya the game looks amazing, and i had a fun time with it on the open demo, im buying it friday for PC , was going to buy it for Xbox One X because friends have it on xbox, but the game runs bad on console, with clear dips before 30fps


----------



## Alex132

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## danycyo

*Ace Combat 7*

Ace Combat 7


----------



## DarthBaggins

Back at it again during the Division2 Technical Test:


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## Alex132

FH4


----------



## kx11

Metro Exodus


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## sti228

*DiRT Rally 2.0*
















































Spoiler


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4













































































Spoiler


----------



## kx11

Metro Exodus


----------



## CptAsian

andrews2547 said:


> Forza Horizon 4
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --SNIP--



hey stop that


----------



## andrews2547

CptAsian said:


> hey stop that



No.


(Forza Horizon 4)


----------



## CptAsian

andrews2547 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> (Forza Horizon 4)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## KingKwentyne

I searched and I am surprised that I am unable to find any screens of this game. Hellblade senua's sacrifice. I used Ansel to take a Super Resolution screenshot which made it too large to be uploaded directly. 

Full Resolution image here - https://photos.app.goo.gl/SCCgp435yNBhT4dS9

Hopefully that works.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Quantum Break*
3840x1600 21:9
(download uncompressed)








































































































​


----------



## GrumpyOne

KingKwentyne said:


> I searched and I am surprised that I am unable to find any screens of this game. Hellblade senua's sacrifice. I used Ansel to take a Super Resolution screenshot which made it too large to be uploaded directly.
> 
> Full Resolution image here - https://photos.app.goo.gl/SCCgp435yNBhT4dS9
> 
> Hopefully that works.


Hmm, tried searching the thread and only your post comes up under Hellblade, but there were a bunch of posts here when the game was released.


----------



## kx11

Metro Exodus


----------



## Alex132

FH4


----------



## kx11

Metro Exodus


----------



## Krzych04650

*RiME*
3840x1600 21:9
(download uncompressed)
































































​


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## PostalDude

Postal 2


----------



## Alex132

FH4


----------



## andrews2547

Forza Horizon 4


----------



## PostalDude

Damn I bought FH3 for $30 on Xbox a few months before FH4 came out...


----------



## Krzych04650

*Mad Max*
3840x1600 21:9 (5760x2400 DSR)
(download uncompressed)

































































​


----------



## qwe236




----------



## Alex132




----------



## CptAsian

A few assorted, mostly older pics from Euro Truck Sim 2 and American Truck Sim. I don't think I've posted these here.


----------



## Alex132

FH4


----------



## Krzych04650

*Ryse Son of Rome*
3840x1600 21:9
(download uncompressed)
(free camera tool)








































































































​


----------



## Celcius

Borderlands 2 in 4K with PhysX on Max and the UHD Texture Pack


----------



## RyzenShine

The Division 2, 1440p/144hz no frame rate throttle.


----------



## boredgunner

Wolfenstein 2009




















Doom 3: BFG modded











Prey (the real one)


----------



## Lhotse

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (modded)


----------



## boredgunner

Nice, let's get a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. party going in here. Here are comparisons showing S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky on top and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly on the bottom.


----------



## Lhotse

TES IV: Oblivion with the _entire_ Bevilex Modlist from Nexus and Candid ENB Reborn installed.














































*Test shot part-way through install without ENB.


----------



## GrumpyOne

^How long did that take?


----------



## andrews2547

iRacing


----------



## Damage Inc

Resident Evil 2 2019.


----------



## Vici0us

RE7 Demo










Borderlands GOTY Enhanced


----------



## boredgunner

Deus Ex with GMDX mod, ultrawide 1440p




















Doom with Doom Remake 4 (so yes this is the original Doom in 3D).




















Doom 3 heavily modded.


----------



## kx11

RAGE 2


----------



## ElectroGeek007

*Forza Horizon 4 - LEGO Speed Champions Expansion*


----------



## Alex132

Can't believe they did that for an expansion...


----------



## Unknownm

jpeg 50% because 8K (4.1MB). I forgot I took this about week ago

Max settings (without Post-Processing)


----------



## Rocklin

Menyoo mod; low mass cars in the Los Santos snow ❄

Many ejections, since NPCs don't like wearing seatbelts !


----------



## ntuason

Any game recommendations like Assassins Creed, Witcher and Elder Scrolls? I really like games with large maps and blissful scenery.


----------



## mohit9206

To the above poster,games like Metro Exodus and Tomb raider games have beautiful scenary.


----------



## Blze001

Picked up Forza Horizon 4, really having a blast with it. The livery editor has taken a lot of my free time lately.


----------



## ntuason

Just Cause 4.


----------



## PontiacGTX




----------



## bigaza2151

shadow of war 1440p [ansel detail filter]


----------



## PontiacGTX




----------



## Krzych04650

*Lord of the Rings Online*
3840x1600 21:9
















































​


----------



## caenlen

this thread is nom nom


----------



## kx11

No Man's Sky


----------



## hazara

NMS is a bit MEH in space...

Noting like meeting up with your IRL brother Hundreds of LY from habited space..


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

The Remaster seems to be lacking in remaster options, fantastic game...but where are the graphical options!? Lol


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Well, having loved Dark Souls 3 i thought id give this a try. The opening scene, that looked painful. Really amazing visuals. Shame i cant show some of the other screenshots, they are all too big to upload here, guessing you guys use a hosting site? The combat is really interesting so far as well.


----------



## Qu1ckset

ArmageddonAsh said:


> Well, having loved Dark Souls 3 i thought id give this a try. The opening scene, that looked painful. Really amazing visuals. Shame i cant show some of the other screenshots, they are all too big to upload here, guessing you guys use a hosting site? The combat is really interesting so far as well.


what game?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Qu1ckset said:


> what game?


Ooops, forgot to mention that, its "The Surge" They are making a second one as well.
So annoying that i cant upload actual gameplay pics as they are all rather big and too big for all the image hosting sites i have tried as well, some of them are like 19+ MB


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not sure how well it will look having saved into a JPEG but a few screenshots from The Surge ^^


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS
3 friends flying a mission together.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Killed the first proper boss, unlocked a sweet drone and really looking forward to the second game that looks to be nuts!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

What a view! First time actually playing any Witcher game so so far....wow!
Randomly found a wraith that was like 5 levels too high for me and took like half an hour and many deaths to beat it, getting used to the odd controller controls Lol


----------



## microchidism

ArmageddonAsh said:


> What a view! First time actually playing any Witcher game so so far....wow!
> Randomly found a wraith that was like 5 levels too high for me and took like half an hour and many deaths to beat it, getting used to the odd controller controls Lol


Lovely picture, 4+ years later it is still one of the best looking games I own


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

microchidism said:


> Lovely picture, 4+ years later it is still one of the best looking games I own


Yeah, its a really good looking game. Even though the Wraith was just a normal side "boss" it looked better than many actual bosses from many games i have played. I couldnt help but take that screenshot, it was a real "wow" moment when i turned the corner and saw that view lol


----------



## gerardfraser

Added some commands for extra shadow KDC


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Not the most thrilling picture but when you're level 4 and you FINALLY kill a Level 13 Shag the Crazy that jumped me and got several cheap kills. Finally! Finally i have my revenge!


----------



## Krzych04650

ArmageddonAsh said:


> Not the most thrilling picture but when you're level 4 and you FINALLY kill a Level 13 Shag the Crazy that jumped me and got several cheap kills. Finally! Finally i have my revenge!


Yea this happens a lot in the starting area. You are extremely weak at the beginning and there are up to level 20 Orcs around there. All of these "RPG leveling systems" are really a cancer, all you get is common enemies getting their stats like damage and mitigation boosted unreasonably because of some level differences. Like if they didn't have any idea how to make enemies actually challenging, so they artificially boost their stats or even make them immune in some games. It brings nothing useful to the game and only breaks the flow so many times.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Krzych04650 said:


> Yea this happens a lot in the starting area. You are extremely weak at the beginning and there are up to level 20 Orcs around there. All of these "RPG leveling systems" are really a cancer, all you get is common enemies getting their stats like damage and mitigation boosted unreasonably because of some level differences. Like if they didn't have any idea how to make enemies actually challenging, so they artificially boost their stats or even make them immune in some games. It brings nothing useful to the game and only breaks the flow so many times.


Pretty much. I mean its fun but at times its like "come on, dont be THAT cheap" Thankfully some of them get much needed weaknesses to help you, otherwise at such low level it would be near impossible.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Visually a stunning game, has a great feel to it, that first night rushing to the safe zone felt awesome. Its biggest weakness - the control system BLOWS. Hard.


----------



## Pandora's Box

*Control*


----------



## Newbie2009

Control is a nice looking game


----------



## kx11

Control

Frans tools


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Just started Gears 5 and damn! Its fantastic so far, that first sewer section was amazing. gutted it didnt go on for longer. Looks great, fantastic gameplay so far as well. Not played the Multiplayer yet though.


----------



## ilmazzo

For sure compressed photos are not the right way to judge it anyway I don't see anything so "great" in Control graphics, or at least nothing very different from a Crysis 3 released years ago.....for example Dying Light seems nicer or at least with more "personality" (I don't know the right english expression lol).....and I regret having not finished i t yet, moreover for the continous support it is getting from both creators and community...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Some more from Gears 5, gutted that the MP is having issues as the few Horde games i managed to play a little bit in i enjoyed


----------



## kx11

Borderlands 3


----------



## ahnafakeef

This thread is an absolute treat for the eyes, especially on a big 4K display! Makes me want to play ALL these games! 

Kudos to everyone for your photography skills! Thanks for posting!

Edit: How do you guys take the photos? Print Screen isn't working for me for some reason. Is Ansel a good solution? If yes, how do I use it in game?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

surge 2 is awesome!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Metro Exodus, no RTX, minimal post-production. 

Absolutely gorgeous game! Wish I'd taken more screenshots!


----------



## kx11

RAGE 2


----------



## kx11

Borderlands 3


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

2 bosses down! Little Johnny was a challenge. Once i changed my tactic i beat him on like the 3rd or 4th try. The second one was sort of out of nowhere and right after Little Johnny. Loving this game!


----------



## 331149

I'm playing some old Warhammer 40k (Dark Crusade). I need Relic to stop making garbage games and go back to the awesome basics. Sigh. Did you ever see that many units in Dawn of War II? No you did not. Because it was a crappy game. Dawn of War 3 .. Oh my god, they turned it into a moba. Can you imagine that? Me neither.


----------



## Alex132

Assetto Corsa


----------



## kx11

RDR2


----------



## skupples

yeah, the game looks damn good. I can't wait for sli support, or 3080ti so I can turn settings past medium/high @ 4K native though


----------



## oc_user

Black Desert Online: "Dude where is my gear?"

Steep learning curve
Don't quit at 57
Run pass centaurs & co-op bull****.
Purified water is your friend.
Turn on Remastered Graphics.
them ships were built by players to hunt sea monsters.


----------



## danycyo

*Modern Warfare maxed out*

Modern Warfare maxed out


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Loving Destiny 2


----------



## Trutawave

RDR2


----------



## danycyo

*Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order*

3840x2160 Epic Settings


----------



## kx11

Gujian 3


----------



## kx11

Gujian 3











[


----------



## Krzych04650

*Etherborn*
3840x1600 21:9
(download uncompressed)
























































​


----------



## neurotix

uMoria Macintosh (80s)


























...sorry I had to XD


----------



## kx11

Gujian3


----------



## Krzych04650

*A Plague Tale Innocence*
3840x1600 21:9
(7680x3200 Ansel)
(download uncompressed)
(CE table for unlocking Ansel range)
















































​


----------



## hditano

The Witcher 3 (1440p)


----------



## MonarchX

hditano said:


> The Witcher 3 (1440p)


Still beautiful...


----------



## paulerxx

MonarchX said:


> Still beautiful...


You should add mods with reshade....This game can look extremely beautiful, far above vanilla.


----------



## MonarchX

paulerxx said:


> You should add mods with reshade....This game can look extremely beautiful, far above vanilla.


Yeah, I have over 15GB of mods for this game. Unlike Skyrim, modding for TW3 is finite .


----------



## GrumpyOne

MonarchX said:


> Yeah, I have over 15GB of mods for this game. Unlike Skyrim, modding for TW3 is finite .


What do you use if you don't mind me asking, I want to play the game again and I'm wondering what's good out there


----------



## MonarchX

GrumpyOne said:


> What do you use if you don't mind me asking, I want to play the game again and I'm wondering what's good out there


I am working on an all-in-one compilation ATM, but it may be a month before I get there... I will link you to a mod list guide, but there is much customization necessary.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Assassin's Creed Odyssey @4k:


----------



## kx11

Gujian 3


----------



## kx11

One Piece World Seeker


----------



## kx11

One Piece World Seeker


----------



## skupples

how's the game? I kinda fell off the series ~ep300 after moving.


----------



## kx11

skupples said:


> how's the game? I kinda fell off the series ~ep300 after moving.



it's an alright game , nothing special really , i just love the series and tried this game for whatever reason


----------



## ocentity

some gta v


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Black Mesa (Xen)


----------



## ntuason

ocentity said:


> some gta v


I thought it was just me getting crazy CPU temps while running GTA V compared to other games.


----------



## skupples

what're y'all finding is the best way to upload photos to the site these days?

i'm still impressed by the lighting effects in this game. example, the clouds obfuscate light from the moon.


----------



## philhalo66

Some Red Dead Redemption 2 (seems attachment system is broken, again..)


----------



## Krzych04650

*Journey*
3840x1600 21:9
(download uncompressed)








































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*Sekiro Shadows Die Twice*
5120x2160 21:9
(download uncompressed)
(custom photo mode)








































​


----------



## neurotix

skupples said:


> what're y'all finding is the best way to upload photos to the site these days?
> 
> i'm still impressed by the lighting effects in this game. example, the clouds obfuscate light from the moon.



Because of file size limits, generally with my Ultrawide I have to convert everything to a lossy JPEG or I exceed the file size. PNG with low compression/no compression easily exceeds 10mb at 3440x1440.

We kind of have no choice but to use JPEG. However, if you use Linux and use The GIMP or if you download it for Windows, or possibly by using Photoshop, you might be able to convert to PNG with low compression and get better quality than JPEG (GIMP -> export as... -> PNG -> drag the quality slider and try compression levels 1-3 until you produce a PNG small enough to upload)

Or you could keep using JPEG to upload here, and also upload to an external host or Google Drive like the last poster

Hope it helps


----------



## Unknownm

Almost half way. I suck at Spyro 2 (I finished one & three on PS1)


----------



## Krzych04650

skupples said:


> what're y'all finding is the best way to upload photos to the site these days?


I started using lensdump recently, moving on from imgur.

It is supposed to be uncompressed host, let's you log-in with various existing accounts like google account and it also gives you a list of all possible links to your pictures strait after uploading, so you don't have to do any formatting for forums. Looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*
5120x2160 21:9
(download uncompressed)
(CE Table for adjusting movement speed)









































​


----------



## Chobbit

Beautiful looking game



Krzych04650 said:


> *Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*
> 5120x2160 21:9
> (download uncompressed)
> (CE Table for adjusting movement speed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## kx11

The Division 2


----------



## Krzych04650

*Assassin's Creed Odyssey*
3840x1600 21:9
























































​


----------



## paulerxx

RE3 Demo + Doom Eternal (both maxed out)


----------



## Ctekcop

A Plague Tale: Innocence


----------



## paulerxx

Doom Eternal 4480x1080p (2560x1080+1920x1080p)


----------



## rares495

Krzych04650 said:


> *Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*
> 5120x2160 21:9
> (download uncompressed)
> (CE Table for adjusting movement speed)​


Welp. Now I know what I'll be downloading next. Those shots are amazing.


----------



## rdr09

Almost done with this game - BL3.


----------



## The Pook

considering I play at 1440p at 90% resolution scale with half the graphics options set to either medium or low (using HUB recommended settings here and here) the game still gives me funny feelings :wubsmiley


----------



## Xinoxide

kx11 said:


> The Division 2
> 
> 
> "Like 500MB of screenshots"


How do you manage to have such crisp AA?

The AA in this game is literal poop no matter what I do.
I guess I cant complain. I finish the league stuff in a handfull of hours on Tuesdays now and thats it.


----------



## bigaza2151

halo combat evolved at 1440p

been having a lotta fun with gamepass on pc




image sharing


----------



## Krzych04650

*Nioh*
3840x1600 21:9 Ansel

























































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*Unravel*
3840x1600 21:9 (5760x2400 DSR)
















































​


----------



## Wishmaker

Perfect Quarantine Game ...


----------



## kx11

Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## kx11

Death Stranding w/reshade


----------



## kx11

Destiny 2


----------



## dagget3450

Some old wow screenshots hires 10240x2880


----------



## dagget3450

here are some metro last light 10240x2880


----------



## ribosome

Horizon Zero Dawn (PC)


----------



## kx11

Horizon Zero Dawn

Reshade


----------



## dagget3450

Lords of the fallen 10240x2880 resolution



Spoiler


----------



## kx11

Avengers Beta

Reshade


----------



## cstkl1

*
Vermintide II

























































*​*
*


----------



## dagget3450

Merto last light redux resolution 10240x2880 - messing with reshade



Spoiler







































Edit: had wrong name


----------



## manolith

Fight Simulator 2020 leaving Miami. The levels of details in this sim are incredible.


----------



## dagget3450

manolith said:


> Fight Simulator 2020 leaving Miami. The levels of details in this sim are incredible.


Yeah simulators have that advantage, esp space/flight sims with the world textures so far away and all they really have to spend time on is making good 3d up close models.


----------



## kx11

Avengers Beta




























HZD


----------



## dagget3450

Well, after some tinkering with my Vega frontier setup, ive managed to get 10240x5760 resolution to make some screenshots. However i am maxing out the 16gb vram so im having many technical issues in game, esp older dx9 titles ive run into an old bug with massive resolutions. Not sure if its only AMD issue or if its windows and Directx 9. Anyways ill tinker around more.

I have run into another issue with screenshot size now, since 10240x5760 is 59Megapixels my screenshot size is around 150mb a pop. So ill see if i can find a way to show uncompressed shots and they will be few and far between since they are so large and probably annoying to load on this webpage.

Here is a vanilla shot from The vanishing of Ethan Carter as a starter.(i had to put it into a jpg and its about 38mb with the visual fidelity loss)



Spoiler













Witcher 3 also 10240x5760


----------



## Krzych04650

*Death Stranding*
5184x2160 21:9 (3840x1600 DSR+DLSS)
















































​


----------



## kx11

Control









































​


----------



## jim2point0

Heard the forum underwent some renovations. Had to check it out. Figured I'd drop some screenshoots.

The Witcher 3



































Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Krzych04650

jim2point0 said:


> Heard the forum underwent some renovations. Had to check it out. Figured I'd drop some screenshoots.
> 
> The Witcher 3


Really nice shots. Can you share mod list?


----------



## jim2point0

In those shots, the relevant mods would be:

Immersive Lighting Mod (nudel edition) - This is my favorite lighting mod, and I've tested most of them. Interiors are a bit dark though.
HD Reworked Project - Higher res textures all around. Must-have if you ask me.
Elysium Grass* - *High quality grass that looks amazing in every area.
Next Generation LOD (beta): Higher quality meshes/models/textures at a distance.
Tweaks (gives you higher control of graphics options in-game)

Here's a few more










































Last one is using Phoenix Lighting Mod, which is worth trying as well. Looks amazing in Skellige.


----------



## nasmith2000

Nice shots jim2, and good to see you back. would be nice to get the screenshot thread active again.


----------



## Krzych04650

jim2point0 said:


> In those shots, the relevant mods would be:
> 
> Immersive Lighting Mod (nudel edition) - This is my favorite lighting mod, and I've tested most of them. Interiors are a bit dark though.
> HD Reworked Project - Higher res textures all around. Must-have if you ask me.
> Elysium Grass* - *High quality grass that looks amazing in every area.
> Next Generation LOD (beta): Higher quality meshes/models/textures at a distance.
> Tweaks (gives you higher control of graphics options in-game)
> 
> Here's a few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is using Phoenix Lighting Mod, which is worth trying as well. Looks amazing in Skellige.


Thank you. Looks like lighting mods got a bit better, they all looked terrible when I was playing (STLM and similar).

I've played Witcher 3 very heavily modded like 2 or even 3 years ago at this point, it will be a time to play again in 2021, especially with next-gen version incoming. Hopefully they will go with full blown ray tracing and maybe change how things are loaded so we can push the grass distance even further. Hopefully they will also fix the disgrace of adding HDR to consoles but not PC.

The next 2 years are really shaping up to be amazing, RTX 3000 series finally bringing massive leap, new games finally pushing the graphics forward, also a lot of great 2014-17 games ready to be replayed with massive framerates and resolutions. CPU market is basically the only missing piece here, hopefully Intel gets their **** together and finally releases something that brings proper leap in gaming performance instead of slapping more slow cores on top of each other, it is getting really annoying.


----------



## kx11

COD MW


























Avengers


----------



## kx11

Avengers



















HZD


----------



## kx11

HZD


----------



## kx11

Dragon Quest XI 8k / 16k



























full res


https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50510421963_6d600be417_o.png




https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50511305522_22ed396909_o.png




https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50511302677_222e55c73b_o.png


----------



## LesPaulLover

Ooofff! I really needa go back and finally finish DQ11 now that I have a GPU that can properly do the game justice! Looks STUNNING btw!


----------



## kx11

i'll get back into it with the S edition in December, can't wait


----------



## Vici0us

Mafia Definitive Edition. Finally got my hands on it. I've been meaning to play it since I heard about a remake. I remember been 11 and being blown away by the Orignal version. Still one of my fav games to date. It was something else at least to me.

Here are some screens... a lil more than few hours in to it so far and enjoying it 🤪 (1440p Maximum Graphics (Minus Motion Blur)


----------



## Avacado

Vici0us said:


> Mafia Definitive Edition. Finally got my hands on it. I've been meaning to play it since I heard about a remake. I remember been 11 and being blown away by the Orignal version. Still one of my fav games to date. It was something else at least to me.
> 
> Here are some screens... a lil more than few hours in to it so far and enjoying it 🤪 (1440p Maximum Graphics (Minus Motion Blur)
> 
> View attachment 2463980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463982
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463984
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463985
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463987


For sure, I got it not too long ago, very pretty game.


----------



## Vici0us

Avacado said:


> For sure, I got it not too long ago, very pretty game.


 You should have seen it in 2002 lol... it looked terrible but the gameplay and the story was much more worth than playing. I also loved open world.


----------



## Vici0us

More of Mafia Definitive Edition


----------



## ElectroGeek007

*DIRT 5































*


----------



## kx11

AC Valhalla


----------



## CptAsian

ElectroGeek007 said:


> *DIRT 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have any quick thoughts on the game? If you've played Dirt 3/4 or Rally, how do they compare?


----------



## kx11

AC Valhalla


----------



## GrumpyOne

^Awesome shots, how do you like it? I loved Origins but the repetitiveness got me a bit burned out at the end and that's when I started Odyssey, things happened and I only played that for a few hours


----------



## kx11

GrumpyOne said:


> ^Awesome shots, how do you like it? I loved Origins but the repetitiveness got me a bit burned out at the end and that's when I started Odyssey, things happened and I only played that for a few hours


Thanx man, it's not much different than the previous ones, more bloat missions to get your level/armors/weapons/skills up and the skill tree in this game is huge like 4x bigger than Odyssey so you'll spend your time in this game for sure, i guess it's gonna give you your money worth if you think about it


----------



## TheDude100

Falcon BMS 4.34


----------



## kx11

Demon's Souls PS5








































​


----------



## kx11

Demon's Souls


----------



## kx11

Demon's Souls















​


----------



## kx11

Demon's Souls


----------



## kx11

Twin Mirror


----------



## paulerxx

Great shot guys!


----------



## kx11

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## kx11

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## elucid087

That lighting though... _Chefs kiss_


----------



## th3illusiveman

How did you get it to look so clear? Is that non-dlss?


----------



## kx11

i turned off DLSS for a much cleaner image


----------



## elucid087

th3illusiveman said:


> How did you get it to look so clear? Is that non-dlss?



No idea if you're referring to my post or kx11's. I guess I'll assume that question was for me considering I was the latest one to post prior to your inquiry.


DLSS was set to quality. I have everything enabled except for film grain.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Both of your screen shots are awesome! This game is aesthetically very pleasing and i love the character models and scenery are incredible.


----------



## kx11

AC Valhalla


----------



## kx11

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## nasmith2000

snowrunner + reshade


----------



## 331149

My Time at Portia .. Emily think's she's not going to win lol ..


----------



## paulerxx

Cyberpunk 2077 + minimal reshade (I lose 1fps)


----------



## Krzych04650

*Metro 2033/Last Light Redux*
3840x1600 21:9
























































​


----------



## nasmith2000

nice shots ... the metro series is in my top five fa' sho.


----------



## paulerxx

Gorgeous metro shots man!


----------



## Krzych04650

*Ori and the Will of the Wisps*
3840x1600 21:9









































































​


----------



## Colossus1090

Wow did not know Ori supported 21:10. That looks awesome. Were you running at 160hz?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krzych04650

Colossus1090 said:


> Wow did not know Ori supported 21:10. That looks awesome. Were you running at 160hz?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It does work with 21:9 natively, it even works with SLI in CFR. I wasn't running at 160 Hz because my max refresh rate is 85 Hz (overclocked 38UC99 75 Hz). But it would be possible, game has unlimited framerate and is rather easy to run, I was using 170-200% resolution scale.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Alan Wake*
5120x2160 21:9
































​


----------



## paulerxx

Medium


----------



## geriatricpollywog

A screenshot doesn’t do justice to how the neon sign is reflected in the curved glass window.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Control*
3840x1600 21:9 (RT+DLSS)
































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin*
7680x3200 21:9 (3840x1600 DSR)

















































































​


----------



## 331149




----------



## 331149




----------



## 331149




----------



## 331149

Nice ad where people are trying to eat lol


----------



## paulerxx

Resident Evil VIII Demo


----------



## kx11

Call of Duty CW


----------



## kx11

Call of Duty CW


----------



## jellis142

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## kx11

Watch Dogs Legion


----------



## kx11

Days Gone


16k, native 8k w/resolution scaling 2




















full res 16k





https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51187291644_edb19612be_o.png


----------



## GrumpyOne

^ How playable at that setting  Looks great though


----------



## kx11

GrumpyOne said:


> ^ How playable at that setting  Looks great though


Rtx 3090 is needed and it will run just fine 8k 30fps with dips to 20s during cutscenes


----------



## kx11

Days Gone


----------



## s1rrah

*Metro Exodus (non RTX) - 4K Screens - Custom Reshade*
(for some reason, I can't click on these smaller images to get the original size so you might have to right click and open image in new tab; FYI)





































































































...

And here is some 1440p gameplay with the same custom Reshade configuration ... I did those screen shots at 4K but it's really not too playable at 4K for me as I'm still using a GTX 1080ti ... but it plays 2K just fine ... LOL ... want a RTX3080 so bad it's giving me ulcers but man the chip shortage/price situation is ridiculous ...





...

~s1rrah


----------



## s1rrah

Can anybody explain why some images posted in this thread are clickable to get the full size image and others one cannot click? Mine posted above, for instance do not allow me to click on them for a larger version of the image ... I have to right click the image and open it in a new window or tab to get the full sized image. Weird ... also, if I edit my post and preview, the images are clickable in the edit/preview window but once I save and reload the thread, I can't click on them any more. Thanks for any assist ...


----------



## kx11

Days Gone


----------



## kx11

s1rrah said:


> Can anybody explain why some images posted in this thread are clickable to get the full size image and others one cannot click? Mine posted above, for instance do not allow me to click on them for a larger version of the image ... I have to right click the image and open it in a new window or tab to get the full sized image. Weird ... also, if I edit my post and preview, the images are clickable in the edit/preview window but once I save and reload the thread, I can't click on them any more. Thanks for any assist ...


Capture the screenshot at high resolution 4k+ and post the link here, that's it


----------



## kx11

BioMutant


----------



## kx11

FF7R


----------



## paulerxx

Ninja Gaiden Sigma, I can't seem to get reshade running with the current build on PC, the game crashes instantly when installing reshade to the NGS folder. :/


----------



## maynard14




----------



## Krzych04650

*Flower*
3840x1600 21:9









































​


----------



## nasmith2000

days gone (pc)
pretty entertaining and gameplay looks pretty good in hdr


----------



## gerardfraser

KDC forest


----------



## nasmith2000

gerardfraser said:


> KDC forest
> 
> 
> Looks great... what is this? some sort of demo?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

nasmith2000 said:


> Looks great... what is this? some sort of demo?


It's life  



http://kdcforestry.com/


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Resident Evil Village*
2560x1440p (Custom High/Max Settings)


----------



## gerardfraser

@nasmith2000


Slaughtahouse said:


> It's life
> 
> 
> 
> http://kdcforestry.com/


Sorry my bad for not putting full name of game, Kingdom Come Deliverance from 2018


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Deliverance is already 3 years old? Wow - I remember when that game was announced and the anticipation leading up to it... how does it hold up?


----------



## gerardfraser

Slaughtahouse said:


> Deliverance is already 3 years old? Wow - I remember when that game was announced and the anticipation leading up to it... how does it hold up?


I do like the game and played 1000+Hrs with making Mods and crap . It is not a realistic game like some people claim ,it is a game in which you can mod yourself like the Crysis game and get very good results. I have mods to where the game plays great with amazing visuals and I have not run into the game breaking bugs that people talk about. For me I stopped playing the game after a couple years but fired the game back up to take some screenshot and make a couple videos with Reshade RTGI shader.

Using the reshade with RTGI shader and a weather mod I made from cheat mod for changing weather and clouds from stormy to sunny for screens and playing.

Weather Mod- Weather Mod
A repository with thousands of pre defined color presets for ReShade TheGordinho/MLUT
Reshade ReShade
RTGI Raytracing by PascalGlitcher Pascal Gilcher is creating the ReShade Ray Tracing shader (RTGI) and more | Patreon

If you look you can find RTGI for free,if you look. Does it drop FPS sure does but you can adjust effects to lessen FPS loss. For the screens 50FPS loss so running the game at around 80FPS-100FPS average.
Video that shows FPS while running the game with RTGI shader


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wow a 1000 hours? I don't think I have 1000 hours across all my games on Steam :0

I've got to say, I'm not a fan of all those mods when watching the video. Colours/highlights look blown out, edges are very sharp (foliage).

I believe the mods favour screenshots than gameplay / video playback. That being said, to each their own and that is the beauty of mods


----------



## Krzych04650

Slaughtahouse said:


> Wow a 1000 hours? I don't think I have 1000 hours across all my games on Steam :0
> 
> I've got to say, I'm not a fan of all those mods when watching the video. Colours/highlights look blown out, edges are very sharp (foliage).
> 
> I believe the mods favour screenshots than gameplay / video playback. That being said, to each their own and that is the beauty of mods


It is true that most of the "big" mods like lighting mods only look good on cherrypicked screenshots while the game itself is not really playable with them, but if you look at something like The Witcher 3 and what you can do with it, there are tons of smaller mods that bring objective improvements to the game visuals without introducing any side effects. Same goes for Reshade, you can do a lot of cheap stuff with it, but you can also bring objective enhancements. You just need to use wisely and not go crazy with things like sharpening and etc.


----------



## gerardfraser

Slaughtahouse said:


> Wow a 1000 hours? I don't think I have 1000 hours across all my games on Steam :0
> 
> I've got to say, I'm not a fan of all those mods when watching the video. Colours/highlights look blown out, edges are very sharp (foliage).
> 
> I believe the mods favour screenshots than gameplay / video playback. That being said, to each their own and that is the beauty of mods


Yep I agree


----------



## Avacado

gerardfraser said:


> I do like the game and played 1000+Hrs with making Mods and crap . It is not a realistic game like some people claim ,it is a game in which you can mod yourself like the Crysis game and get very good results. I have mods to where the game plays great with amazing visuals and I have not run into the game breaking bugs that people talk about. For me I stopped playing the game after a couple years but fired the game back up to take some screenshot and make a couple videos with Reshade RTGI shader.
> 
> Using the reshade with RTGI shader and a weather mod I made from cheat mod for changing weather and clouds from stormy to sunny for screens and playing.
> 
> Weather Mod- Weather Mod
> A repository with thousands of pre defined color presets for ReShade TheGordinho/MLUT
> Reshade ReShade
> RTGI Raytracing by PascalGlitcher Pascal Gilcher is creating the ReShade Ray Tracing shader (RTGI) and more | Patreon
> 
> If you look you can find RTGI for free,if you look. Does it drop FPS sure does but you can adjust effects to lessen FPS loss. For the screens 50FPS loss so running the game at around 80FPS-100FPS average.
> Video that shows FPS while running the game with RTGI shader


What hardware monitoring GUI is that?


----------



## gerardfraser

Avacado said:


> What hardware monitoring GUI is that?


MSI Afterburner with RTSS overlay editor.You can make your own animations,graphics etc


----------



## CptAsian

Finally picked up Forza Horizon 4 a few days ago since it's on sale, and I've played way too much over the past couple days.


----------



## Krzych04650

*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order*
5120x2160 21:9

































































​


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Some of those screenshots nearly pass for concept art. The ones with a closer perspective bring it back to reality but it's pretty impressive  I forgot that Jedi Fallen Order was even a thing. How is it?


----------



## Krzych04650

Slaughtahouse said:


> Some of those screenshots nearly pass for concept art. The ones with a closer perspective bring it back to reality but it's pretty impressive  I forgot that Jedi Fallen Order was even a thing. How is it?


It is really good. I don't really believe in game reviews and recommendations so not going to post any analysis, but saying that it feels more like 2014-15 game rather than 2019-20 one in a sense that it is a genuine story driven single player game with no bloated nonsense to be found should be enough.


----------



## Somasonic

Krzych04650 said:


> It is really good. I don't really believe in game reviews and recommendations so not going to post any analysis, but saying that it feels more like 2014-15 game rather than 2019-20 one in a sense that it is a genuine story driven single player game with no bloated nonsense to be found should be enough.


I steered well clear of this for a long time because of constant claims that it was a souls-like game. Worth pointing out is that no-one mentioned that the difficulty options are quite flexible and you can change them so it plays more like an action hack n slash if you want. As noted above, it's a fun story driven single player game and is high on my recommended list.


----------



## Krzych04650

Somasonic said:


> I steered well clear of this for a long time because of constant claims that it was a souls-like game. Worth pointing out is that no-one mentioned that the difficulty options are quite flexible and you can change them so it plays more like an action hack n slash if you want. As noted above, it's a fun story driven single player game and is high on my recommended list.


I think that comparing to Dark Souls is really out of place. It is true that it has more difficult platforming and combat than other games of this type and combat especially can be quite tight on maximum difficulty, but the game has 3 lesser difficulties, including one that is literally called Story Mode. There is also no build or tactics variety and the progression route through the game is very clear. It certainly has more mind put into mechanics and you can make the game quite difficult for yourself if you want to, but it is still much closer to something like Tomb Raider than Dark Souls. It can still be played by just about anyone while Dark Souls definitely can not.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Red Dead Redemption II*
3840x2160p (4K/DLSS Quality) - Custom Settings



Spoiler: Setting Configuration





































3060 Ti (Asus Dual @ Stock) / Zen 2 3800x @ Allcore OC 4.3Ghz / 3800 MHz CL17







































Spoiler: Notes




These are Steam screenshots, which are compressed.
If you look at the first screenshot, zoom in on the leaf floating by. I believe the patterning is from DLSS.
The screenshots are from yesterday with lower IQ settings.
The settings above reflect modifications I made this morning today using the benchmark tool.
Goal was to up the IQ while maintaining ~60FPS @ 4k.

Other...

I've been dying to get into RDR2. RDR1 was and remains one of my favourite video games of all time. I bought the game when it released but my 1060 couldn't do it justice.
Held off until I could get an Ampere GPU. I continued to pause because I heard of the DLSS update was coming down the pipe.
No more waiting... time to play! Play a solid 4 hours last night on the C9 OLED.

Loved it! Can't wait to get back on the saddle! Yee haw!


----------



## paulerxx

Slaughtahouse said:


> *Red Dead Redemption II*
> 3840x2160p (4K/DLSS Quality) - Custom Settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Setting Configuration
> 3060 Ti (Asus Dual @ Stock) / Zen 2 3800x @ Allcore OC 4.3Ghz / 3800 MHz CL17
> [/SPOILER]
> [/CENTER]
> [SPOILER="Notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Steam screenshots, which are compressed.
> If you look at the first screenshot, zoom in on the leaf floating by. I believe the patterning is from DLSS.
> The screenshots are from yesterday with lower IQ settings.
> The settings above reflect modifications I made this morning today using the benchmark tool.
> Goal was to up the IQ while maintaining ~60FPS @ 4k.
> 
> Other...
> 
> I've been dying to get into RDR2. RDR1 was and remains one of my favourite video games of all time. I bought the game when it released by my 1060 couldn't do it justice.
> Held off until I could get an Ampere GPU. Continue to pause because I heard of the DLSS update was coming down the pipe.
> No more waiting... time to play! Play a solid 4 hours last night on the C9 OLED.
> 
> Loved it! Can't wait to get back on the saddle! Yee haw!


You should use reshade!​


----------



## Slaughtahouse

paulerxx said:


> You should use reshade!​


I’m skeptical. It already looks good in HDR. Posting the screenshots from my monitor is just sad. Looks a little bland VERY bland vs OLED HDR.

I’ll post some new screenshots with the revised settings (as mentioned in my spoiler notes).

Edit: I took a lot of screenshots last night but something odd happened. On screen, HDR appeared to be displayed correctly. With peak brightness in full flex when there was a sun rise. In spite of this, when I'm on my desktop (monitor) and looking at the folder of the screenshots, all the colours are heavily muted. It's like the tone mapping from on screen to screenshots doesn't translate.

To illustrate this, I took two photos from my phone and screenshots to help visualize the disparity.


Spoiler: Photo / Screenshot HDR comparison




HDR enabled photo.








Steam screenshot of HDR enabled.









HDR disabled photo.








Steam screenshot of HDR disabled.













With HDR disabled, colours are oversaturated on the OLED display but screenshot appears OK. With HDR enabled, colours appear great on the OLED display but screenshots are completely muted.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Red Dead Redemption II*
3840x2160p (4K/DLSS Quality) - Custom Settings - HDR Enabled (Game Mode)



Spoiler: Setting Configuration




View attachment 2517895

View attachment 2517896

View attachment 2517897

View attachment 2517898


3060 Ti (Asus Dual @ Stock) / Zen 2 3800x @ Allcore OC 4.3Ghz / 3800 MHz CL17
View attachment 2517899


----------



## kx11

FF7R PS5


----------



## kx11

FF7R PS5


----------



## kx11

ACV
Siege of Paris


----------



## thx1138




----------



## kx11

ACV


----------



## thx1138

Racked my brain over this one. Can't believe I found something that works...


----------



## kx11

GOT
















​


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Witcher*
3840x1600 21:9

















































​


----------



## kx11

Witcher 1, the 1st game that almost burned my PC back in the day


----------



## kx11

GOT


----------



## paulerxx

kx11 said:


> GOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


GOT? Game Of Thrones?

???


----------



## Fluxmaven

paulerxx said:


> GOT? Game Of Thrones?
> 
> ???


Looks more like Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## paulerxx

Fluxmaven said:


> Looks more like Ghost of Tsushima





Fluxmaven said:


> Looks more like Ghost of Tsushima


Ah, I've never seen Ghost Of Tsushima referred to as GOT thus the confusion.


----------



## thx1138

paulerxx said:


> Ah, I've never seen Ghost Of Tsushima referred to as GOT thus the confusion.


Same! Thanks for getting clarification. Those screen shots look awesome!


----------



## kx11

paulerxx said:


> GOT? Game Of Thrones?
> 
> ???


Oops i thought from the screenshots people would know it's Ghost f Tsushima


----------



## kx11

Spiderman MM PS5


----------



## kx11

Kena Bridge of Spirits

Using UUU 3021


----------



## GrumpyOne

kx11 said:


> Kena Bridge of Spirits
> 
> Using UUU 3021
> 
> ​


Sorry for a stupid question, what's UUU 3021 ?


----------



## kx11

GrumpyOne said:


> Sorry for a stupid question, what's UUU 3021 ?









Universal Unreal Engine 4 Unlocker - FRAMED. Screenshot Community







framedsc.github.io


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Kena could use some improvement to pop-in and draw distance.


----------



## paulerxx

ZealotKi11er said:


> Kena could use some improvement to pop-in and draw distance.


Agreed but still quite beautiful.


----------



## kx11

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## thx1138

Bout time someone posted some CP2077


----------



## kx11

Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## paulerxx

kx11 said:


> Cyberpunk 2077


Did you use any mods, or reshade? Those shots look fantastic!


----------



## kx11

paulerxx said:


> Did you use any mods, or reshade? Those shots look fantastic!


Only reshade


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What year was Far Cry 6 made? 2010? Some parts of the game look great...others...well...


----------



## nasmith2000

Cakewalk_S said:


> What year was Far Cry 6 made? 2010? Some parts of the game look great...others...well...


I agree. either with HD textures I don't think it looks all that good. pretty entertaining though, if you like the farcry formula.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

FC6 was made in 2013.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

ZealotKi11er said:


> FC6 was made in 2013.


Oh and the cut scenes...oh its so bad. Basically Assassins Creed from 2012-2013... skin textures are so low res I can't tell if they have pimples or splotches of dirt on their face...


----------



## kx11

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## thx1138

How are you liking it? I didn't even know about this game until I saw it on sale on Steam. Looks good.


----------



## kx11

thx1138 said:


> How are you liking it? I didn't even know about this game until I saw it on sale on Steam. Looks good.


A surprise to say the least, amazing fun single player game, lives up to the atmosphere of the movies


----------



## s1rrah

Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Krzych04650

*The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings*
5760x2400 21:9 (3840x1600 DSR)

























































​


----------



## kx11

FF7R

Otis tools


----------



## Krzych04650

*Nioh 2*
3840x1600 21:9 DLSS

















































​


----------



## danycyo

Forza Horizon 5


----------



## ChronicWorka

Just finished this.. Detroit Become Human for the first time ever. It was awesome, I also somehow managed to be in the 0 and 1% of certain choices a lot and saved the lives of my own kind. If you know this game you will know what I mean...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*God of War*
4K / High Settings / Quality DLSS
Note: Photos with HDR enabled do not contain correct HDR mapping. Will appear dark.
































​


----------



## kx11

GOW PC


----------



## GrumpyOne

^I won't have a chance to fire it up until the weekend, how does it run in 4k? I have a 9700k and a 3080


----------



## kx11

GrumpyOne said:


> ^I won't have a chance to fire it up until the weekend, how does it run in 4k? I have a 9700k and a 3080


You should be fine with DLSS at least 60fps ultra+ settings, however people reported memory leak after 3hrs of playing


----------



## kx11

GOW PC


----------



## kx11

GOW PC


----------



## The Pook

ChronicWorka said:


> Just finished this.. Detroit Become Human for the first time ever. It was awesome, I also somehow managed to be in the 0 and 1% of certain choices a lot and saved the lives of my own kind. If you know this game you will know what I mean...
> 
> View attachment 2543460
> View attachment 2543461
> View attachment 2543462
> View attachment 2543463
> View attachment 2543464
> View attachment 2543465
> 
> View attachment 2543466
> View attachment 2543467
> View attachment 2543468


I really liked it but none of my friends did, most of them were upset because it's more of an interactive story than a true game. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Uksoldierboy

Some Red Dead Redemption 2 and CP2077


----------



## thx1138

Man you guys take some nice screen shots like it's an art form in itself. Do you just play the game and take screen shots when the moment feels right or do you intentionally load the game just to take them?


----------



## Uksoldierboy

In my case, i just play the game and grab some shots when or if i see something that looks great, either using a photo mode or just grabbing a screenshot through Radeon software.


----------



## kx11

Horizon Forbidden West


----------



## kx11

Horizon FW

























​


----------



## 8800GT

Delete


----------



## Vici0us

RDR2


----------



## dagget3450

Wonder what ever happened to AS07 those legendary Skyrim screenshots ....


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*ELDEN RING*
1440p / High Settings
























​


----------



## kx11

Elden Ring

Ansel for color effects and super resolution


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I need to try Ansel...


----------



## Krzych04650

*Dying Light*
5184x2160 21:9 (3840x1600 DSR)









































​


----------



## dagget3450

felt like posting a few S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly shots with mods/ reshade resolution 10240x2880 - having fun toying around with it.






















































Edit: not sure why but looks like uploading directly to site here has resized them to lower resolution.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dagget3450 said:


> Edit: not sure why but looks like uploading directly to site here has resized them to lower resolution.


I noticed this too. I _think _this happens if you drag/drop the image vs. uploading them with the advanced messaging tools. My images are resized to 1080p but you can just edit the URL (remove the "RESIZE1080P..." text and it will show the full res. 

Example:

By default its... 



https://www.overclock.net/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.overclock.net/attachments/anomalydx11avx-2022-03-02-23-22-12-jpg.2550626/



But you can isolate the original size image.


https://www.overclock.net/attachments/anomalydx11avx-2022-03-02-23-22-12-jpg.2550626/


----------



## Krzych04650

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider*
5120x2160 21:9

























































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*Mirror's Edge*
5760x2400 21:9 (3840x1600 DLDSR)








































​


----------



## s1rrah

*Ghostwire: Tokyo / 3840x1600




  





*



  









  




​


----------



## Slaughtahouse

s1rrah said:


> snip


Game looks great but I can't help but notice that hand lol


----------



## s1rrah

Slaughtahouse said:


> Game looks great but I can't help but notice that hand lol
> 
> View attachment 2555957


lol


----------



## kx11

Dark Pictures, House of Ashes


----------



## andrews2547

GT7


----------



## CptAsian

Forza Horizon 5. For some reason I feel like most of my FH5 shots don't look anywhere near as good as the ones I got in FH3 or 4.


----------



## kx11

House of ashes


----------



## kx11

House of Ashes


----------



## kx11

ACV-Ragnarok 

























​


----------



## hditano

Star Citizen Alpha 3.17


























\


----------



## kx11

ACV-Ragnarok
























































​


----------



## s1rrah

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*
*3840x1600 (mostly)*




  






...




  






...




  






...


​


----------



## kx11

Batman AK


----------



## nasmith2000

kx11 said:


> Batman AK​


Nice shots! it would be fun to see this thread pick up again.


----------



## kx11

nasmith2000 said:


> Nice shots! it would be fun to see this thread pick up again.


I think the whole site is drying out of users

anyways 




Batman AK


----------



## kx11

Batman AK







































​


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*TMNT: Shredder's Revenge*
2560x1440p - Cowabunga dude *🤙*


----------



## 8800GT

Just a simple Witcher Reshade. Probably too much saturation for a lot of people, but I like it colourful and cool.









Here's the full image. OCN doesn't allow full res apparently.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

8800GT said:


> Here's the full image. OCN doesn't allow full res apparently.


OCN still does, it just auto downsizes the image when its embedded into a post. If you right click the image, open in a new tab... you can see whats happening.










Just remove that garbage and you'll get full screen image. E.g.: https://www.overclock.net/attachments/witcher3-copy-jpg.2564603/


----------



## 8800GT

Slaughtahouse said:


> OCN still does, it just auto downsizes the image when its embedded into a post. If you right click the image, open in a new tab... you can see whats happening.
> 
> View attachment 2565409
> 
> 
> Just remove that garbage and you'll get full screen image. E.g.: https://www.overclock.net/attachments/witcher3-copy-jpg.2564603/


Oh sweet. Thanks for the info man.


----------



## dagget3450

8800GT said:


> Just a simple Witcher Reshade. Probably too much saturation for a lot of people, but I like it colourful and cool.
> View attachment 2564603
> 
> 
> Here's the full image. OCN doesn't allow full res apparently.


If that reshade did a warm orange/ yellow grey glow instead of blue for the mist/fog I feel it would make the landscape more realistic and natural. 

I like oversaturated reshade sometimes, but the colors can be off a bit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

8800GT said:


> Just a simple Witcher Reshade. Probably too much saturation for a lot of people, but I like it colourful and cool.
> View attachment 2564603
> 
> 
> Here's the full image. OCN doesn't allow full res apparently.


Is it just me or Witcher 3 looks better than CP2077. Feel like redegine is tailored better for nature/medieval stuff.


----------



## 8800GT

dagget3450 said:


> If that reshade did a warm orange/ yellow grey glow instead of blue for the mist/fog I feel it would make the landscape more realistic and natural.
> 
> I like oversaturated reshade sometimes, but the colors can be off a bit.


Yeah it's definitely not very "foresty", if that makes sense. I just tend to like blue colours. I also tend to go towards smoother texture detail over sharp, even at 4 or 8k. Again, just a weirdo I guess lol.



ZealotKi11er said:


> Is it just me or Witcher 3 looks better than CP2077. Feel like redegine is tailored better for nature/medieval stuff.


I 110% like the art direction of Witcher 3 much better. Cyberpunk just feels cluttered and a lack of personality, I guess?


----------



## 8800GT

dagget3450 said:


> If that reshade did a warm orange/ yellow grey glow instead of blue for the mist/fog I feel it would make the landscape more realistic and natural.
> 
> I like oversaturated reshade sometimes, but the colors can be off a bit.


This one is a little warmer. It is the one I use for nice photos, not gameplay. I jack the RTGI up and it nets me about 15fps lol.










Full Res


----------



## kx11

RE-Village


----------



## jiffysound

I play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 but I don't know how to screenshot a gaming session, any ideas guys?


----------



## dagget3450

jiffysound said:


> I play Heroes of Might and Magic 3 but I don't know how to screenshot a gaming session, any ideas guys?


You can use an overlay application like MSI afterburner, or even setup screenshots in Radeon software is you have AMD GPU. For Nvidia I don't know if they have the capability.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dagget3450 said:


> You can use an overlay application like MSI afterburner, or even setup screenshots in Radeon software is you have AMD GPU. For Nvidia I don't know if they have the capability.


Nvidia Geforce Experience has an overlay for screenshots, video recording (shadowplay), broadcasting, and ansel (advanced screenshot tool basically from the editor).

FWIW, I _just_ installed Geforce experience for the first time in years to start recording gameplay and it seems pretty smooth.


----------



## Krzych04650

*NieR Replicant*
5120x2160 21:9

























































​


----------



## jiffysound

Here is some old school game for you guys when the largest GPU memory was 32MB. Here is a piece of Heroes of Might and Magic 3, I couldn't screenshot the entire board.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Cuphead
The Delicious Last Course *
2560x1440p


































Spoiler: Death count - Before and after completing DLC






















Most screenshots are just the intro phases for some of the bosses to avoid spoilers


----------



## Krzych04650

*BioShock Remastered*
3840x1600 21:9










































​


----------



## Krzych04650

*BioShock 2 Remastered*
3840x1600 21:9

































​


----------



## 8800GT

jiffysound said:


> Here is some old school game for you guys when the largest GPU memory was 32MB. Here is a piece of Heroes of Might and Magic 3, I couldn't screenshot the entire board.
> 
> View attachment 2566127


Little too old for me. My first card was a hand-me-down radeon 7000 with 64mb. But in relation to your screenshot, I only had the money for one game and dune 2000 won out. Those were such good days of gaming.


----------



## kx11

SW-Jedi fallen Order


----------



## Bravo Six

Stray


----------



## Bravo Six

Stray 4k ultra


----------



## 8800GT




----------



## Krzych04650

*BioShock Infinite*
3840x1600 21:9









































​


----------



## Barefooter

^ That was such a great game... makes me want to play it again!

Especially since I now have a screen with that resolution.


----------



## Krzych04650

Barefooter said:


> ^ That was such a great game... makes me want to play it again!
> 
> Especially since I now have a screen with that resolution.


The real resolution is 7680x3200 actually, which is 4.00x DSR of 3840x1600, the reason why screenshots are 3840x1600 is because I used free camera and Shadowplay recording to get them and it records after scaling down back to native. Not sure if you still have those two 2080 Ti's but game works with both AFR and CFR and is very undemanding, so it would be a waste to play at only 3840x1600, you can do 4 times that. 

Also cannot say I share your enthusiasm about the game. The way I would describe it is 6/10 game with peaks to 11/10. It has some truly hypnotizing moments and sequences and seeing Rapture still intact in DLC was amazing, but gameplay and general design was massively dumbed down from first two games. I was quite hyped for this because I was hearing about this game all the time but never played Bioshock, and first two games did actually turn out to be great now that I've finally played them, but this one was a big letdown.


----------



## gerardfraser

Krzych04650 said:


> The real resolution is 7680x3200 actually, which is 4.00x DSR of 3840x1600, the reason why screenshots are 3840x1600 is because I used free camera and Shadowplay recording to get them and it records after scaling down back to native. Not sure if you still have those two 2080 Ti's but game works with both AFR and CFR and is very undemanding, so it would be a waste to play at only 3840x1600, you can do 4 times that.
> 
> Also cannot say I share your enthusiasm about the game. The way I would describe it is 6/10 game with peaks to 11/10. It has some truly hypnotizing moments and sequences and seeing Rapture still intact in DLC was amazing, but gameplay and general design was massively dumbed down from first two games. I was quite hyped for this because I was hearing about this game all the time but never played Bioshock, and first two games did actually turn out to be great now that I've finally played them, but this one was a big letdown.


Actually Nvidia is broke,use older Gforce experience and it will record/screen shot the resolution you are using in game.
Nvidia said they were going to fix this a very long time ago but not fixed yet as far as I know.



https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/shadowplay-recording/15/480515/dsr-not-work-in-shadowplay/3254310/


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Spiderman Remastered


----------



## kx11

TLOU-PS5


----------



## Krzych04650

*Arise: A Simple Story*
5120x2160 21:9

























































​


----------



## kx11

Sword and Fairy 7


----------



## dagget3450

Skyrim SE mods/ ENB @ 8k shot for testing (had to reduce quality to get under 100mb file


Spoiler



<a href="https://lensdump.com/i/1SYYUm">
<a href="https://lensdump.com/i/1Sk7jC">


----------



## Slaughtahouse

dagget3450 said:


> Skyrim SE mods/ ENB @ 8k shot for testing (had to reduce quality to get under 100mb file
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="https://lensdump.com/i/1SYYUm">
> <a href="https://lensdump.com/i/1Sk7jC">


That foliage is _crisp_


----------



## dagget3450

Slaughtahouse said:


> That foliage is _crisp_


a few more smaller file sized(doh forgot on here it scales them down)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

@dagget3450, Opening your screenshot on the last page in a new tab (full sized) increased my CPU temp by about 9C XD


----------



## th3illusiveman

I must say kx11, your screenshots are always on point! Really nice attention to detail and fidelity that people skip over yet you know some dev out there put alot into making it. 

Thanks for all the great shots!


----------



## dagget3450

More Skyrim modded shots, some vanilla textures still in. Working on adding more mods lol, i don't remember this game being so difficult to mod back in the day. That said, there are much more amazing mods than i recall also...


----------



## dagget3450

Hate to post back to back..
Skyrim SE 8k shots(some 4320x4320 custom res), it's getting better i think. ENB+Reshade
(using imgur which is also resizing them in most cases but you do what you can)



Spoiler: Warning many shots 



Floral shots














































Randomness


----------



## dagget3450

Skyrim SE yes more... lol


----------



## kx11

Gotham Knights


----------



## maynard14




----------



## kx11

Gotham Knights
















































​


----------



## kx11

Gotham Knights


----------



## ToyMach000

GTA Online, Solo Mode


----------



## dagget3450

Skyrim AE modded w ENB/Reshade @ 8k


----------



## dagget3450

Skyrim AE modded w ENB/Reshade @ 8k 
went outside to touch some grass... and saw dragons


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Pentiment*
4K 

















*







*









Spoiler free...  ​


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*Portal RTX*
1440P DLSS Auto

















~40fps ​


----------



## ToyMach000

Forza Horizon 5








Grand Theft Auto Online


----------



## dagget3450

You guessed it more Skyrim AE modded lol - ill go super wide this time, 16:3 [email protected] 11520x2160 (some are 32:9 7680x2160)


















































































































Not sure if they are clickable, but you can right click "open in new tab" and get full size image.


----------



## ToyMach000

Nice. Looks like a custom desk mat, lol.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

ToyMach000 said:


> Nice. Looks like a custom desk mat, lol.


Banner image on a website


----------



## kx11

NFS unbound


----------



## th3illusiveman

I quite like my CP2077 character (no mods)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

*God of War*
4K 
Small spoilers…


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## kx11

Spiderman


----------



## kx11

Gotham Knights


----------



## andrews2547

Grand Theft Horso 2


----------



## kx11

Gotham Knights


----------



## Krzych04650

*Mortal Shell*
5760x2400 21:9































































​


----------

